# Photo thread with only one rule.......



## nicolaa123

only one rule of photo thread, the photo must have been taken in the last 12 hours........

Enjoy!


----------



## Matrod

I love a photo thread! Riley looks extra handsome by candlelight :Happy


----------



## MCWillow

Fab idea!! *goes stalking Munchkins - camera in had*


----------



## nicolaa123

MCWillow said:


> Fab idea!! *goes stalking Munchkins - camera in had*





Matrod said:


> I love a photo thread! Riley looks extra handsome by candlelight :Happy
> 
> View attachment 258136


Ah riley says thanks and well he knows how handsome he is haahahha.

Your two look very regal!!

Mcwillow.. Can't wait?!?!?


----------



## nicolaa123

Riley right now!!


----------



## Jenny1966

Just taken these, Molly is out of her cage  And would you believe is being nice to Manny


----------



## nicolaa123

Jenny1966 said:


> Just taken these, Molly is out of her cage  And would you believe is being nice to Manny
> 
> View attachment 258145
> 
> 
> View attachment 258146


Fab!!


----------



## MCWillow

OK - here goes..... My lot seem to know when I am stalking them and stop being cute... little sods!!!

1st is Cedar in his new 'bed' (the box Ds new boots arrived in) LOL









Then we have Holly, very comfy on MY bed 









Willow on the kitchen table...









Rowan snuggled up against Daddys boots...









Blossom in her favourite place - her cube!!









And a bonus pic of all 5 Munchkins together - oh the power of Dreamies... LOL


----------



## nicolaa123

MCWillow said:


> OK - here goes..... My lot seem to know when I am stalking them and stop being cute... little sods!!!
> 
> 1st is Cedar in his new 'bed' (the box Ds new boots arrived in) LOL
> View attachment 258147
> 
> 
> Then we have Holly, very comfy on MY bed
> View attachment 258148
> 
> 
> Willow on the kitchen table...
> View attachment 258150
> 
> 
> Rowan snuggled up against Daddys boots...
> View attachment 258151
> 
> 
> Blossom in her favourite place - her cube!!
> View attachment 258153
> 
> 
> And a bonus pic of all 5 Munchkins together - oh the power of Dreamies... LOL
> View attachment 258154


Love them all!!


----------



## Jiskefet




----------



## Matrod

I had to share this as it's just happened. Every single night I have to carry Matilda to bed in her box, some nights she doesn't want to go & will throw herself down in the box in a right old mood


----------



## jess91

Wolf and Theo are killing some mice my mum got them for Christmas. Oreo is playing with a kicker and Rocco is plotting to steal it...


----------



## buffie

A bit of warning would have been handy .
Meeko stalking his treats,well that was his excuse for knocking the cards down after I took the pic,they are all coming down tomorrow,couldnt be a*sed today










Showing off his new "friend"


----------



## nicolaa123

Matrod said:


> I had to share this as it's just happened. Every single night I have to carry Matilda to bed in her box, some nights she doesn't want to go & will throw herself down in the box in a right old mood
> View attachment 258163


That's a really grumpy look but adorable too!


----------



## nicolaa123

Grae


jess91 said:


> Wolf and Theo are killing some mice my mum got them for Christmas. Oreo is playing with a kicker and Rocco is plotting to steal it...
> View attachment 258155
> View attachment 258156
> View attachment 258159
> View attachment 258160
> View attachment 258162


Great photos! Riley is sound asleep.. No playing for him!!


----------



## nicolaa123

buffie said:


> A bit of warning would have been handy .
> Meeko stalking his treats,well that was his excuse for knocking the cards down after I took the pic,they are all coming down tomorrow,couldnt be a*sed today
> 
> View attachment 258161
> 
> 
> Showing off his new "friend"
> 
> View attachment 258164


Ah mr magnificent looking well magnificent!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Popcorn found the hot water bottle again!!


----------



## nicolaa123

popcornsmum said:


> Popcorn found the hot water bottle again!!
> View attachment 258165


Soooo comfy!!


----------



## Pappychi

Someone beat me to the bath....


----------



## nicolaa123

Pappychi said:


> View attachment 258166
> 
> 
> Someone beat me to the bath....


That's a brilliant photo!!!!


----------



## jess91

Pappychi said:


> View attachment 258166
> 
> 
> Someone beat me to the bath....


I love this..."Sorry, bath is full. You'll have to come back later"


----------



## Matrod

Jenny1966 said:


> Just taken these, Molly is out of her cage  And would you believe is being nice to Manny
> 
> View attachment 258145
> 
> 
> View attachment 258146


Fantastic to see her out & looking so well


----------



## buffie

Great pics everyone,although I'm sure some of you must have had prior warning tp have such "busy" cats  I had to wake the Magnificent Mr M and now doubt I will regrtet that later 

Lovely to see Molly "out and about" hope she is still doing well @Jenny1966


----------



## sarahecp

Loving this thread and all the gorgeous photos even more :Cat:Kiss:Cat:Kiss

Frankie sleeping in the toy box  









Seb just woke up :Happy I thought he'd settled for the night! 









Ro sleeping :Happy


----------



## nicolaa123

buffie said:


> Great pics everyone,although I'm sure some of you must have had prior warning tp have such "busy" cats  I had to wake the Magnificent Mr M and now doubt I will regrtet that later
> 
> Lovely to see Molly "out and about" hope she is still doing well @Jenny1966


Ha ha did you see my "busy cat"??


----------



## popcornsmum

@sarahecp awww Seb is smiling!!!  Frankie and Roman look really cute and cosy bless them!!


----------



## Matrod

sarahecp said:


> Loving this thread and all the gorgeous photos even more :Cat:Kiss:Cat:Kiss
> 
> Frankie sleeping in the toy box
> View attachment 258167
> 
> 
> Seb just woke up :Happy I thought he'd settled for the night!
> View attachment 258168
> 
> 
> Ro sleeping :Happy
> View attachment 258169


Roman's gathering his strength for a bit of cage bashing later :Smuggrin


----------



## Jenny1966

buffie said:


> Great pics everyone,although I'm sure some of you must have had prior warning tp have such "busy" cats  I had to wake the Magnificent Mr M and now doubt I will regrtet that later
> 
> Lovely to see Molly "out and about" hope she is still doing well @Jenny1966


She is frightening the life out of us, every time she jumps on something we flinch or shout 'be careful!' She is looking so much brighter though


----------



## nicolaa123

I 


sarahecp said:


> Loving this thread and all the gorgeous photos even more :Cat:Kiss:Cat:Kiss
> 
> Frankie sleeping in the toy box
> View attachment 258167
> 
> 
> Seb just woke up :Happy I thought he'd settled for the night!
> View attachment 258168
> 
> 
> Ro sleeping :Happy
> View attachment 258169


love all your boys..

..Frankie does and always will steal my heart!!

Great to see Seb looking so well..

Roman is as always so handsome


----------



## buffie

sarahecp said:


> Loving this thread and all the gorgeous photos even more :Cat:Kiss:Cat:Kiss
> 
> Frankie sleeping in the toy box
> View attachment 258167
> 
> 
> Seb just woke up :Happy I thought he'd settled for the night!
> View attachment 258168
> 
> 
> Ro sleeping :Happy
> View attachment 258169


Sleepy cats ,that makes me feel better  ,Lovely to see Seb looking so well x


----------



## Pappychi

This one was taking earlier as well but I am sadly missing one - the older boy came strolling in with a pigeon in his little furry gob 40 minutes after feeding time. One day I will get a family photo! *ONE DAY *


----------



## buffie

nicolaa123 said:


> View attachment 258170
> View attachment 258170
> 
> 
> Ha ha did you see my "busy cat"??


The gorgeous Riley ,he's not sleeping,he's just studying the inside of his eyelids


----------



## nicolaa123

Pappychi said:


> View attachment 258171
> 
> 
> This one was taking earlier as well but I am sadly missing one - the older boy came strolling in with a pigeon in his little furry gob 40 minutes after feeding time. One day I will get a family photo! *ONE DAY *


Maybe feed pigeon?? Great photo!!


----------



## jess91

It's suddenly gone all quiet here.... Can't think why ￼


----------



## nicolaa123

buffie said:


> The gorgeous Riley ,he's not sleeping,he's just studying the inside of his eyelids


Uhm....

Oh and a little snore..


----------



## nicolaa123

jess91 said:


> It's suddenly gone all quiet here.... Can't think why ￼
> 
> View attachment 258172


Dinner time!!!!!


----------



## Pappychi

nicolaa123 said:


> Maybe feed pigeon?? Great photo!!


I'm gonna start telling them that unless they start sitting pretty for photos there will be more four legged and possibly more canine (le gasp! ) additions to the family


----------



## sarahecp

nicolaa123 said:


> View attachment 258135
> only one rule of photo thread, the photo must have been taken in the last 12 hours........
> 
> Enjoy!


Love this photo of Riley :Kiss:Kiss



Matrod said:


> I love a photo thread! Riley looks extra handsome by candlelight :Happy
> 
> View attachment 258136


This is a lovely photo :Kiss:Kiss



Jenny1966 said:


> Just taken these, Molly is out of her cage  And would you believe is being nice to Manny
> 
> View attachment 258145
> 
> 
> View attachment 258146


Lovely to see Molly free from the cage  



MCWillow said:


> OK - here goes..... My lot seem to know when I am stalking them and stop being cute... little sods!!!
> 
> 1st is Cedar in his new 'bed' (the box Ds new boots arrived in) LOL
> View attachment 258147
> 
> 
> Then we have Holly, very comfy on MY bed
> View attachment 258148
> 
> 
> Willow on the kitchen table...
> View attachment 258150
> 
> 
> Rowan snuggled up against Daddys boots...
> View attachment 258151
> 
> 
> Blossom in her favourite place - her cube!!
> View attachment 258153
> 
> 
> And a bonus pic of all 5 Munchkins together - oh the power of Dreamies... LOL
> View attachment 258154


Well done on all 5 together 



Matrod said:


> I had to share this as it's just happened. Every single night I have to carry Matilda to bed in her box, some nights she doesn't want to go & will throw herself down in the box in a right old mood
> View attachment 258163


Haha! Matilda you do make me laugh  



jess91 said:


> Wolf and Theo are killing some mice my mum got them for Christmas. Oreo is playing with a kicker and Rocco is plotting to steal it...
> View attachment 258155
> View attachment 258156
> View attachment 258159
> View attachment 258160
> View attachment 258162


Loving the night time play sessions 



buffie said:


> A bit of warning would have been handy .
> Meeko stalking his treats,well that was his excuse for knocking the cards down after I took the pic,they are all coming down tomorrow,couldnt be a*sed today
> 
> View attachment 258161
> 
> 
> Showing off his new "friend"
> 
> View attachment 258164


Mr M who's your new cute friend?



popcornsmum said:


> Popcorn found the hot water bottle again!!
> View attachment 258165


Popcorn heat stealing again  I think She needs her own hot water bottle 



Pappychi said:


> View attachment 258166
> 
> 
> Someone beat me to the bath....


Haha! 



nicolaa123 said:


> View attachment 258170
> View attachment 258170
> 
> 
> Ha ha did you see my "busy cat"??


Riley has gorgeous tabby patterns 



popcornsmum said:


> @sarahecp awww Seb is smiling!!!  Frankie and Roman look really cute and cosy bless them!!


He's a happy happy boy  



Matrod said:


> Roman's gathering his strength for a bit of cage bashing later :Smuggrin


Yeah! I bet he is :Smuggrin :Smuggrin



Jenny1966 said:


> She is frightening the life out of us, every time she jumps on something we flinch or shout 'be careful!' She is looking so much brighter though





nicolaa123 said:


> I
> 
> love all your boys..
> 
> ..Frankie does and always will steal my heart!!
> 
> Great to see Seb looking so well..
> 
> Roman is as always so handsome


Aww thank you 



buffie said:


> Sleepy cats ,that makes me feel better  ,Lovely to see Seb looking so well x


I love watching them sleep  they always look so peaceful and without a care in the world


----------



## Psygon

Great idea for a thread.

This is Yoshi from the last few minutes. Amongst her christmas presents was this rather comfy doughnut bed. Not that I've had a chance to try it out as Yoshi has barely left it!









And these were taken a few hours ago.

No room for me in the tonk pile: (Ed, Darcy and Clark)









And Darcy has a new soft toy (apparently!). (Darcy and Clark)


----------



## nicolaa123

Psygon said:


> Great idea for a thread.
> 
> This is Yoshi from the last few minutes. Amongst her christmas presents was this rather comfy doughnut bed. Not that I've had a chance to try it out as Yoshi has barely left it!
> View attachment 258174
> 
> 
> And these were taken a few hours ago.
> 
> No room for me in the tonk pile: (Ed, Darcy and Clark)
> View attachment 258175
> 
> 
> And Darcy has a new soft toy (apparently!). (Darcy and Clark)
> View attachment 258176


Omg I'm in love!!


----------



## jess91

Psygon said:


> Great idea for a thread.
> 
> This is Yoshi from the last few minutes. Amongst her christmas presents was this rather comfy doughnut bed. Not that I've had a chance to try it out as Yoshi has barely left it!
> View attachment 258174
> 
> 
> And these were taken a few hours ago.
> 
> No room for me in the tonk pile: (Ed, Darcy and Clark)
> View attachment 258175
> 
> 
> And Darcy has a new soft toy (apparently!). (Darcy and Clark)
> View attachment 258176


I love that second pic! So cute!


----------



## MCWillow

An extra pic of my Row...

Anyone that doesnt know us, wont know, but people that do know us, they know a pic of my Row, snuggled up next to me on the sofa, purring his head off - well thats just the best thing ever (something in my eye now... or chopping onions...) xx


----------



## ab1g41l

Great thread idea! 
Just took this en route to bed!


----------



## nicolaa123

MCWillow said:


> View attachment 258177
> An extra pic of my Row...
> 
> Anyone that doesnt know us, wont know, but people that do know us, they know a pic of my Row, snuggled up next to me on the sofa, purring his head off - well thats just the best thing ever (something in my eye now... or chopping onions...) xx


Just like winning the lotto...

No it's more than that much much more!!

He looks great btw x


----------



## nicolaa123

ab1g41l said:


> Great thread idea!
> Just took this en route to bed!
> View attachment 258178


That's a really arty photo.. Love it!


----------



## buffie

MCWillow said:


> View attachment 258177
> An extra pic of my Row...
> 
> Anyone that doesnt know us, wont know, but people that do know us, they know a pic of my Row, snuggled up next to me on the sofa, purring his head off - well thats just the best thing ever (something in my eye now... or chopping onions...) xx


Yep making my eyes leak just a little bit too x


----------



## Smoosh

Using his new bed for the first time!


----------



## LizzieandLoca

Little Loca happy to have her mummy home... Or rather, her mummy's blanket.


----------



## Simons cats

Archie now


----------



## KittenKong

Lovely photos, all of them!


----------



## Charity

Went to bed early and missed this. Lovely photos of all your beautiful furries, really made me smile


----------



## Blue-BearUK

Great idea for a thread. I'm always willing to show of my babies :Cat:Cat


----------



## jltaylor

Nala got comfy. Think she would have been there for the night!!!


----------



## Charity

Attending to one's feet









Waiting for the rain to stop


----------



## Jiskefet

Just because you got up, it doesn't mean we have to...
(Mowgli with Connor on the left in the background)


----------



## nicolaa123

All great, keep them coming!


----------



## buffie

sarahecp said:


> Mr M who's your new cute friend?


Meet Ferdinand  he was a present from a lovely neighbour,who also keeps an eye on our local foxes .


----------



## Forester

Would you like to see our lodger? I'm calling him Roger. He's currently residing , temporarily ,in Dylan's run. The poor little lad was screaming his head off at the side of a busy road yesterday evening. He's not chipped and is currently unclaimed. I'm waiting for CP to find him alternative accommodation. Dylan is not over impressed by the occupation of his run.


----------



## Matrod

Forester said:


> Would you like to see our lodger? I'm calling him Roger. He's currently residing , temporarily ,in Dylan's run. The poor little lad was screaming his head off at the side of a busy road yesterday evening. He's not chipped and is currently unclaimed. I'm waiting for CP to find him alternative accommodation. Dylan is not over impressed by the occupation of his run.
> 
> View attachment 258214


He is SO gorgeous! I hope CP can find him a lovely home if they can't trace his owners.


----------



## buffie

Oh poor lad .I wonder how he ended up there I just wish folks would think and get their animals chipped 
A thought that keeps pinging in my head hopes that he hasn't been dumped 
Sorry Dyl ,Rogers needs are greater than yours at this moment in time,well maybe not greater but more urgent .
Thanks for taking him in (as if you wouldn't),hope he either gets back to his home or is found another one worthy of him.


----------



## popcornsmum

Popcorn is currently sleeping on my leg which is bent at a very uncomfortable angle but she's so cute I can't bear to move her!










@Forester awww bless Roger!! Such a shame people do that!


----------



## Forester

popcornsmum said:


> @Forester awww bless Roger!! Such a shame people do that!


Words fail me if he's been dumped, well they don't, but I can't write that on here!



Matrod said:


> He is SO gorgeous! I hope CP can find him a lovely home if they can't trace his owners.


I desperately hope so @Matrod. He's a really affectionate little soul.



buffie said:


> Oh poor lad .I wonder how he ended up there I just wish folks would think and get their animals chipped
> A thought that keeps pinging in my head hopes that he hasn't been dumped
> Sorry Dyl ,Rogers needs are greater than yours at this moment in time,well maybe not greater but more urgent .
> Thanks for taking him in (as if you wouldn't),hope he either gets back to his home or is found another one worthy of him.


Poor little soul wouldn't have lasted 5 minutes where he was, alone in the pouring rain, on a dark evening just off a busy road. I haven't moved so quickly , in order to grab him, for years. 

I'm going to start a thread just for Roger as I don't want to hijack @nicolaa123's


----------



## buffie

Forester said:


> Poor little soul wouldn't have lasted 5 minutes where he was, alone in the pouring rain, on a dark evening just off a busy road. I haven't moved so quickly , in order to grab him, for years.
> 
> I'm going to start a thread just for Roger as I don't want to hijack @nicolaa123's


Thank god you found him when you did and more to the point managed to get him to safety.


----------



## Forester

deleted, duplicate post


----------



## Forester

buffie said:


> Thank god you found him when you did and more to the point managed to get him to safety.


I dread to think what would have happened to him.

Never mind, he's safe now and seems to be enjoying the facilities here.


----------



## Matrod

Matilda decided to help me do a jigsaw, by help I mean stand all over the pieces, get them stuck to her feet so they got out of order, drip butchers classic on it & stand on the outside which in turned flipped the whole thing up ! Good job I had only just started.


----------



## nicolaa123

Forester said:


> Would you like to see our lodger? I'm calling him Roger. He's currently residing , temporarily ,in Dylan's run. The poor little lad was screaming his head off at the side of a busy road yesterday evening. He's not chipped and is currently unclaimed. I'm waiting for CP to find him alternative accommodation. Dylan is not over impressed by the occupation of his run.
> 
> View attachment 258214


Might be what Dylan needs a friend for his stress levels...................some company, I always say something happens for a reason..


----------



## nicolaa123

Matrod said:


> Matilda decided to help me do a jigsaw, by help I mean stand all over the pieces, get them stuck to her feet so they got out of order, drip butchers classic on it & stand on the outside which in turned flipped the whole thing up ! Good job I had only just started.
> 
> View attachment 258252


I love her facial expressions!


----------



## Matrod

nicolaa123 said:


> I love her facial expressions!


She is the most expressive cat I've ever had


----------



## Forester

nicolaa123 said:


> Might be what Dylan needs a friend for his stress levels...................some company, I always say something happens for a reason..


Its gone through my mind too. The trouble is OH just wouldn't cope , and I can't cope with him not coping , if you know what I mean.


----------



## Susan M

Annelis just chilling


----------



## Pappychi

You can't have a drink round here - either Tottie is knocking it off the side and staring at you right in the eye whilst doing it or Tequila is slurping out of my glass


----------



## nicolaa123

Brilliant! Love this spots..

Also tequila what a great name!


----------



## Pappychi

nicolaa123 said:


> Brilliant! Love this spots..
> 
> Also tequila what a great name!


Story behind that actually! My parents went to Ibiza for a weekend away partying  a friend of mine found a 3 week old kitten on the side of the road and drove from Cambridge to bring her to my place - I was told under no circumstances were we having a 2nd cat as we already had Tulla Belle but my grandmother who lived with us at the time wouldn't let her go. They came home, popped a bottle of Tequila on the side and she promptly climbed onto the table and wrapped herself round it. Turned out they'd been drinking Tequila all holiday so she became known as Tequila slammer. Fast forward a few years and we now have five cats :Smuggrin


----------



## nicolaa123

Pappychi said:


> Story behind that actually! My parents went to Ibiza for a weekend away partying  a friend of mine found a 3 week old kitten on the side of the road and drove from Cambridge to bring her to my place - I was told under no circumstances were we having a 2nd cat as we already had Tulla Belle but my grandmother who lived with us at the time wouldn't let her go. They came home, popped a bottle of Tequila on the side and she promptly climbed onto the table and wrapped herself round it. Turned out they'd been drinking Tequila all holiday so she became known as Tequila slammer. Fast forward a few years and we now have five cats :Smuggrin


Sounds like fate to me, great story..


----------



## lymorelynn

Flossie and Coco watching a gang of manic kittens


----------



## Jeano1471

@lymorelynn love that sheepy bed x 
Heres a few pictures queen of my world x my Lola Bella x


----------



## PetloverJo

Milly waiting for me to finish my tea, then she can follow me into the kitchen denanding hers.


----------



## RubyFelicity

Sammy waiting for dinner


----------



## PetloverJo

Tilly helping me fold the washing:Happy:Happy


----------



## lymorelynn

May have to choose a new name for this one - she is supposed to be being registered as Queen of the Fairies - Queen of the Castle more like


----------



## Susan M

Umpteen beds and cat trees and they choose to hang out there


----------



## Susan M

lymorelynn said:


> May have to choose a new name for this one - she is supposed to be being registered as Queen of the Fairies - Queen of the Castle more like
> View attachment 258268


Awwww so cute!


----------



## ebobs

Skylar laying on her laptop scratching pad. Must have been a tough day at the office!


----------



## nicolaa123

Loving all of these!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jiggs with blanket asleep


----------



## PetloverJo

Put my hat on table. Tilly thinks it is a pillow for her.


----------



## Britt

Pooh on my lap right now


----------



## Gwen9244

Maisy being Kate Winslet from Titanic!


----------



## Britt

And after spending an hour on my lap, Pooh is now looking at his kingdom (the garden) from his IKEA throne, I mean bed


----------



## Jaf

Lori, Geri and me. We don't want to get up! Supposed to be going to watch the 3 kings parade. Bah humbug!


----------



## KittenKong

Just taken this one of Tabatha looking sleepy in her igloo.


----------



## nicolaa123

All just brilliant....but maisy!!!! This is what I love you say take a photo now and look what a pose you get!


----------



## Gwen9244

nicolaa123 said:


> All just brilliant....but maisy!!!! This is what I love you say take a photo now and look what a pose you get!


She is definitely a little poser!


----------



## Karic




----------



## idris

He was contemplating attacking my fingers holding the kindle about two minutes ago.


----------



## bluecordelia

idris said:


> He was contemplating attacking my fingers holding the kindle about two minutes ago.
> View attachment 258348


Demon headmaster eyes!!!!


----------



## bluecordelia

A love in just now that lasted about a minute


----------



## nicolaa123

Gwen9244 said:


> Maisy being Kate Winslet from Titanic!


I love all the photos but this has to be my favourite so far!! Just love it


----------



## nicolaa123

Lov


bluecordelia said:


> A love in just now that lasted about a minute
> View attachment 258353


 love cuddly cats


----------



## nicolaa123

idris said:


> He was contemplating attacking my fingers holding the kindle about two minutes ago.
> View attachment 258348


Look into my eyes!


----------



## Gwen9244

nicolaa123 said:


> I love all the photos but this has to be my favourite so far!! Just love it


Sadly she doesn't have the priceless necklace!


----------



## Helen1990

Little Leo had a trip to the vets for his jabs earlier and had an accident in the car which led to more trauma when he had to have bath when he got home! He's much happier now he's clean and dry.


----------



## nicolaa123

Leo is adorable!


----------



## MissPink

Willow all comfy on my lap.


----------



## cuddlycats

nicolaa123 said:


> Lov
> 
> love cuddly cats


do you awwww thank you hehehehe:Kiss


----------



## alixtaylor

This morning I put some of my black work clothes on the bed while I went to switch the iron on, came back to this...They are like moths to black clothing!


----------



## Gwen9244

Aah bless poor Leo. Hope he's ha bi he


alixtaylor said:


> This morning I put some of my black work clothes on the bed while I went to switch the iron on, came back to this...They are like moths to black clothing!
> 
> View attachment 258379


But look at those gorgeous faces!


----------



## Susan M

Day off with my babies










2 outta 3 isn't bad lol.


----------



## Soozi

Enjoying belly rubs!


----------



## Ali71

It's our little princess Liddy! Happy New Year @Soozi  Haven't seen you for aaaages! :Happy


----------



## cuddlycats

alixtaylor said:


> This morning I put some of my black work clothes on the bed while I went to switch the iron on, came back to this...They are like moths to black clothing!
> 
> View attachment 258379


just say its designer luna and vivi hair clothing


----------



## Soozi

Ali71 said:


> It's our little princess Liddy! Happy New Year @Soozi  Haven't seen you for aaaages! :Happy


Happy new year to you Lovely Ali! No I've been preoccupied with the festivities! My wine rack is empty so good to go now! lol! XXX


----------



## Ali71

Soozi said:


> Happy new year to you Lovely Ali! No I've been preoccupied with the festivities! My wine rack is empty so good to go now! lol! XXX


Haha! Back with a bang. Lovely to see you  xx


----------



## nicolaa123

cuddlycats said:


> do you awwww thank you hehehehe:Kiss


It's true Hahaha

More great photos of some stunning cats..


----------



## Smoosh

He insists on laying so awkwardly in his box!










His pose reminds me and OH of the "I don't always meme"


----------



## Paddypaws

@Smoosh he looks like he is about to tell a story, in the style of Ronnie Corbett.


----------



## Paddypaws

Millie deciding that a soggy floor mat makes a perfect radiator bed. Woody sensibly sticks to his Relax scratcher at floor level


----------



## Smoosh

Paddypaws said:


> @Smoosh he looks like he is about to tell a story, in the style of Ronnie Corbett.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cookies mum

Cookies favorite toy, its her best chase toy, bed, scratch mat and massage table all in one!


----------



## Susan M

This baby hasn't slept on my lap in ages


----------



## Blue-BearUK

No room for you in here Luna, sorry!










Their friendship is growing everyday....


----------



## loroll1991

Smoosh said:


> He insists on laying so awkwardly in his box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His pose reminds me and OH of the "I don't always meme"


This made me laugh so much hahahahaha :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Buttons1

Taken two minutes ago

Dylan in a grump with me after clipping his nails and putting his Broadline treatment on



Having to do a close up of Ruby so that she isn't a black blur


----------



## Flosstopher

I don't have a cat. I have a furry parrot who doesn't like my new dressing gown and has made it her mission to destroy the left side of it. Naughty Poppy!


----------



## nicolaa123

Buttons1 said:


> Taken two minutes ago
> 
> Dylan in a grump with me after clipping his nails and putting his Broadline treatment on
> 
> 
> 
> Having to do a close up of Ruby so that she isn't a black blur


Oh ruby...what a beauty you are..love all cats but black cats steal my heart


----------



## Psygon

Was trying to take some action shots of Ed and Clark earlier, but they are all a blurry mess. The only good photos I got were when they were zonked out after chasing da bird for a good hour!


----------



## spotty cats

New babies a few hours old


----------



## Smoosh

Susan M said:


> This baby hasn't slept on my lap in ages
> 
> View attachment 258523


I love your blanket!


----------



## Bette

Harry playing peekaboo


----------



## lymorelynn

Buttons1 said:


> Taken two minutes ago
> 
> Dylan in a grump with me after clipping his nails and putting his Broadline treatment on
> 
> 
> 
> Having to do a close up of Ruby so that she isn't a black blur


Oh my word - those eyes



Psygon said:


> Was trying to take some action shots of Ed and Clark earlier, but they are all a blurry mess. The only good photos I got were when they were zonked out after chasing da bird for a good hour!
> 
> View attachment 258546
> View attachment 258547


Awww - lovely to see that young Clarke has been fully accepted



spotty cats said:


> New babies a few hours old


Adorable spotty babies - mum looks so happy. Congratulations @spotty cats


----------



## Forester

Dylan at the end of a session with his favourite toy. Thank you again SS @oliviarussian.


----------



## Gwen9244

Buttons1 said:


> Taken two minutes ago
> 
> Dylan in a grump with me after clipping his nails and putting his Broadline treatment on
> 
> 
> 
> Having to do a close up of Ruby so that she isn't a black blur


They are both gorgeous although I have a special soft spot for Ruby as she looks so much like my little Maisy!


----------



## oliviarussian

Forester said:


> Dylan at the end of a session with his favourite toy. Thank you again SS @oliviarussian.
> 
> View attachment 258555


That's a sight for sore eyes!!!!


----------



## Forester

oliviarussian said:


> That's a sight for sore eyes!!!!


He loves that " goldfinch" more than anything else he's ever had. Once he's " killed" it he proceeds to dribble all over it.


----------



## LizzieandLoca

So I got home today to find these two fast asleep on the windowsill...










They soon woke up to say hello...










I couldn't find Novi anywhere... And then I heard this odd noise coming from the wardrobe. Low and behold... (This is really high up!)










She's such a naughty little monkey. I daren't look at the inevitable claw damage to my clothes!

And just because... Here's an arty one of Alfie and Novi.


----------



## Buttons1

Couldn't resist adding another photo as they were hanging out together earlier today


----------



## Charity

Ha ha! They are funny, especially Novi in the wardrobe. Hope there wasn't too much damage.


----------



## Susan M

Psygon said:


> Was trying to take some action shots of Ed and Clark earlier, but they are all a blurry mess. The only good photos I got were when they were zonked out after chasing da bird for a good hour!
> 
> View attachment 258546
> View attachment 258547


Swoon! They are so gorgeous, best friends!



spotty cats said:


> New babies a few hours old


Beautiful babies, such a gorgeous mix of colours too.


----------



## KittenKong

1130hrs so this still qualifies. A lovely cuddle from Tabatha before I had to leave for work.


----------



## Smoosh

Someone stole my cupcake wrapper!









Usually I'd take it off him but I'm having a rubbish day so I thought I'd let him enjoy himself and eat some cake crumbs


----------



## Blue-BearUK

Well isn't that just charming


----------



## Cookies mum

Psygon said:


> Was trying to take some action shots of Ed and Clark earlier, but they are all a blurry mess. The only good photos I got were when they were zonked out after chasing da bird for a good hour!
> 
> View attachment 258546
> View attachment 258547


The first photo almost looks like a painting


----------



## Susan M

Blue-BearUK said:


> Well isn't that just charming
> 
> View attachment 258617


:Hilarious Oh Dexter!


----------



## Jonescat

Is it time to get up? You do know it's the weekend?


----------



## Jaf

Lori padding. And dribbling. I'm a bit damp!


----------



## The Wild Bunch




----------



## Peridot30

My gorgeous Daisy!


----------



## Peridot30

Not sure why it posted upside down!


----------



## nicolaa123

More lovely lovely cats


----------



## Torin.

When I was cleaning out my multis earlier Flicka sneaked upstairs onto my bed. She's only allowed in my bedroom when supervised, and knows this. When I came up the stairs (stairs inside room) there was an amusing mixture of ' crap she's caught me' and ' yes?'


----------



## Pappychi

Does anyone else have a chest hugger? !


----------



## Rainfall




----------



## Paul & Lisa

Mogg, up close


----------



## nicolaa123

Pappychi said:


> Does anyone else have a chest hugger? !
> 
> View attachment 258814


If that was Riley he would be after the ear phone wire ...he is a sneaky boy!!


----------



## Britt

Pic is sideways again ....


----------



## Forester

@Britt, Pooh is handsome which ever way round you put the photo .


----------



## Jenny1966

Molly has been to the groomer and apart from the big bald belly she is looking so much better


----------



## Jellypi3

Dante looking very handsome / grumpy this evening!


----------



## lymorelynn

Jenny1966 said:


> Molly has been to the groomer and apart from the big bald belly she is looking so much better
> 
> View attachment 258893


Would it be awful of me to say that she reminds me of one of those long haired Guinea-pigs :Bag :Sorry
Oh but she is gorgeous though :Cat


----------



## lymorelynn

Taken this morning - couldn't resist this gorgeous little smile from Priscilla


----------



## Pappychi

Today we are tucked up in bed 

ETA - I swear I have more cats, Tottie is just the easiest to photograph cause she spends 90% of her time sat on me, with me, near me or on top of my head :Cat


----------



## The Wild Bunch

lymorelynn said:


> Would it be awful of me to say that she reminds me of one of those long haired Guinea-pigs :Bag :Sorry
> Oh but she is gorgeous though :Cat


now that you mention it.......


----------



## nicolaa123

Jellypi3 said:


> Dante looking very handsome / grumpy this evening!
> View attachment 258895


 Oh my what a stunner!


----------



## nicolaa123

lymorelynn said:


> Would it be awful of me to say that she reminds me of one of those long haired Guinea-pigs :Bag :Sorry
> Oh but she is gorgeous though :Cat


what a stunning coat tho....so pleased Molly is doing better..


----------



## bluecordelia

Just now sat on my chest in the dark. Iv always noses the mobile out of the way X


----------



## nicolaa123

Crazy boy!!


----------



## nicolaa123

Crazy crazy


----------



## Apollo2012

Nyx say's Apollo belongs to her :Hilarious


----------



## nicolaa123

Apollo2012 said:


> Nyx say's Apollo belongs to her :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 259004


Omg what a beauty!


----------



## Apollo2012

nicolaa123 said:


> Omg what a beauty!


Thank you. She's a bit of a character


----------



## Jenny1966

lymorelynn said:


> Would it be awful of me to say that she reminds me of one of those long haired Guinea-pigs :Bag :Sorry
> Oh but she is gorgeous though :Cat




I don't know what you mean, she looks nothing like it ....



















Well ok maybe just a little ....


----------



## oliviarussian

Jenny1966 said:


> I don't know what you mean, she looks nothing like it ....
> 
> View attachment 259047
> 
> 
> View attachment 259048
> 
> 
> Well ok maybe just a little ....


Oooh doesn't she look smart!


----------



## oliviarussian

Rosso and my vintage eBay cushion that just arrived.... It's tiny!!!!!


----------



## Flosstopher

Poppy only sits on my lap when my other half is out for the night so her sleeping like a baby on me is a rare treat!

She jumped off about 5 minutes after this thanks to next door's dog barking the street down


----------



## Jiskefet

Catweazle settling down on hubby's lap










Xena having a nap in the cat tree










Connor and Xena yesterday morning


----------



## Blue-BearUK

Came home to find them like this. So sweet <3


----------



## nicolaa123

Awwwwwwwww


----------



## Pappychi

'If I fits, I sits' she's now got her paws round my neck


----------



## Paka Wangu




----------



## alixtaylor

Paka Wangu said:


>


Gorgeous Abyssinian!


----------



## alixtaylor

The current state of affairs in our house, Luna is not impressed about being sat on...


----------



## Charity

alixtaylor said:


> The current state of affairs in our house, Luna is not impressed about being sat on...
> 
> View attachment 259301


Toppy says he knows the feeling. They get that resigned 'what do I do now' look :Meh


----------



## Torin.

I ate lunch so late today that it was into caturday cuddles time. Ended up dropping a few bits from my sandwich onto Flicka. She didn't care. She was more concerned with changing the position of her arms every 2 minutes.








(that rocket stayed there for a good 20mins and it was me that removed it in the end)


----------



## bluecordelia

I was cleaned and someone nosey monkey was involved.

I went to get more supplies and she had disappeared.


----------



## ab1g41l

Pip helped us choose which house to view...


----------



## bluecordelia

ab1g41l said:


> Pip helped us choose which house to view...
> View attachment 259405


Blue suggests a sink if the new gaff with a hides space x


----------



## Forester

Dylan in OH's chair late last night. Actually it's Dylan's chair now. OH has been evicted ( only from the chair  ) as all attempts to persuade Dilly to sleep elsewhere have failed.


----------



## Britt

The weather is too cold here today. Pooh was active this morning (he went into the garden for some bird watching, chased the laser and played with the flying ribbon, both from our Secret Santa's) but he is taking naps now. Pic is upside down


----------



## Britt

He got tired of his IKEA bed and is now napping next to me


----------



## bluecordelia

Britt said:


> He got tired of his IKEA bed and is now napping next to me
> View attachment 259489
> View attachment 259489


He looks worn out. X


----------



## Britt

bluecordelia said:


> He looks worn out. X


He was pretty active this morning, we play again (hadn't done that in months), he likes the laser that he got from his SS


----------



## lostbear

Matrod said:


> I had to share this as it's just happened. Every single night I have to carry Matilda to bed in her box, some nights she doesn't want to go & will throw herself down in the box in a right old mood
> View attachment 258163


What a lovely face - she looks so worried! Is that because you're a rubbish hunter and she has to keep bringing you mice in case you starve to death and there just aren't many of them about at this time of year and she's wondering where your next meal is coming from?


----------



## lostbear

Pappychi said:


> View attachment 258166
> 
> 
> Someone beat me to the bath....


This looks like a "Oh - you're home early" photo :Hilarious


----------



## LizzieandLoca

Alfie and Loca were quite the adventurers today... NovI was in and out so quickly there was no time for a photo!


----------



## Flosstopher

Poppy was having a good look before she went on the snow. She then decided that it was lovely and didn't want to come back in until she heard the tin open for her lunch, then it was business of trying to get on to the worktop as usual!


----------



## Blue-BearUK

My new favourite photo of the babies <3


----------



## nicolaa123

Love the snow photos..


----------



## Pappychi

Caught the two youngest like this this morning, she's got her paws wrapped round his neck. Brothers and sisters eh?


----------



## bluecordelia

Nosey cat inspecting my new acrylic and wood headboard. Jury is out on this one as its a copy of something I saw online.


----------



## Mum to Missy

Taken a few minnutes ago.

They all want to lay were Willowbee is.(Gus is behind the curtain on the right)









Missy gave up, Gus won, and my nets were put through it again.


----------



## Apollo2012

Nyx keeping warm under my duvet she likes to stretch out next to me


----------



## Jeano1471

This thread is fab x lovin all pics x 
Heres a few new ones of my queen x 
























Fly through the air x


----------



## Flosstopher

Just turned round to this. She's a classy bird is my Poppycat!


----------



## Psygon

Ed and Yoshi moments ago.

He barely leaves her side at the moment.


----------



## chillminx

That is so sweet @Psygon.  What a kind, caring boy Ed is.


----------



## bluecordelia

Ivan assisting in choosing what paintings go in our new room.


----------



## nicolaa123

bluecordelia said:


> Ivan assisting in choosing what paintings go in our new room.
> View attachment 260263


Looking so well x


----------



## MiloandTazzy

Just took this of Odi


----------



## Pappychi

The gruesome twosome - she has her paws wrapped round his neck! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

We've got lots of support from Daisy and Harvey to put their new cat tree up. Taken about an hour ago.


----------



## Flosstopher

Poppy has been asleep in my left dressing gown sleeve for the past 5 minutes. Her usual evening activity is to try and kill it at all costs!


----------



## Jaf

Lori, Geri and Choccy on the sofa. Mariposa (one of my "ferals" what live outside, ish) on the rug. Oh and Honey dog too.


----------



## Psygon

Our heating has been off for 24 hours due to a fault with the wiring. Thankfully it's now fixed and Darcy is making the most of the heating being back on by proclaiming her affection for the radiators. She's been burbling away to herself while stuffed under the radiator in the cat room!


----------



## KittenKong

Tabatha's just fallen asleep during a cuddle.


----------



## slartibartfast

Picture of pure innocence:


----------



## Charity

Bunty's been really deep asleep all afternoon and still is










Toppy's just woken up and is telling me 'no more pictures'


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

And just in case anybody wonders what happened to our cat tree ... it got assembled and today's been well in use!
Hmm not sure why the photo is sideways.


----------



## KittenKong

My photo yesterday also came out sideways. Tried to edit it without success.


----------



## littlerascal

nicolaa123 said:


> View attachment 258135
> only one rule of photo thread, the photo must have been taken in the last 12 hours........
> 
> Enjoy!


My boy Rico


----------



## Apollo2012

I currently have a king size mattress in my hallway waiting to go to the dump and Nyx thinks it's the best climbing frame and bed ever

Sitting pretty










Getting ready to pounce


----------



## Ringypie

Parsnip having a cuddle!


----------



## Ringypie

flint the chin rest!


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> flint the chin rest!


Just made me smile


----------



## Vanessa131

For me mummy?


----------



## Jiskefet




----------



## Pappychi

'Mum, I cannot believe you're on Pet Forums again!'


----------



## idris

Apollo2012 said:


> I currently have a king size mattress in my hallway waiting to go to the dump and Nyx thinks it's the best climbing frame and bed ever
> 
> Sitting pretty
> 
> View attachment 260645
> 
> 
> Getting ready to pounce
> 
> View attachment 260644


Now there's a familiar look . Wide eyed and ready for the kill lol


----------



## Apollo2012

idris said:


> Now there's a familiar look . Wide eyed and ready for the kill lol


The only problem is she was after my fingers :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Holly decided last night that she should really be Miss January!!


----------



## Mazikeen

Hers my little guy, no idea what to describe him as really, the vet had no clue either lol


----------



## Forester

Mazikeen said:


> Hers my little guy, no idea what to describe him as really, the vet had no clue either lol


Gorgeous !


----------



## Mazikeen

Thanks


----------



## Jaf

Right so here I was putting rubbish in the car (have to drive to the bin, no private bins), left the door open. And guess who was sneaky? 2 of them. Ollie is the big ginge, and Woody the little tabby. Of course I am very careful that the outies know before starting the engine!


----------



## Britt

A close up of my sweet Pooh. Sorry pic is sideways .....


----------



## MinkyMadam

Here's my wee honeybun Biba, enjoying a bit of respite from her much-hated lampshade collar, whilst she's recovering from the first of two hip operations. How I love that sweet little face!


----------



## bluecordelia

I was out last night but we had the bit between the old and new levelled yesterday for carpet fitting. 
This morning while nipping into the utility the phantom flat footed hoofer has struck again!


----------



## Charity

bluecordelia said:


> I was out last night but we had the bit between the old and new levelled yesterday for carpet fitting.
> This morning while nipping into the utility the phantom flat footed hoofer has struck again!
> View attachment 261011


Did you check paws for a clue as to who it was?


----------



## bluecordelia

It's Bluey big foot . She managed to walk across and sit right in the middle of the main concrete slab for the extension in the summer.! I love that she will always be around. I had closed the other doors as we had window cills painted yesterday but she can't help a nosey.



Charity said:


> Did you check paws for a clue as to who it was?


----------



## bluecordelia

Willow who I am looking this weekend while his dad is away. He was a rescue cat from the same place I got Iv. He is tiny in comparison to my gang. He was rescued as a supposedly a pregnant female but after a quick snip able to be rehomed.


----------



## Jaf

Geri ginge having a warm on my lap. Ketchup on the sofa arm.


----------



## Belgy67

A few minutes ago.....


----------



## nicolaa123




----------



## nicolaa123

Mixed results with little boys liver tests this week, but to be fair he is looking really well..


----------



## Buttons1

Taken this evening, Dylan and Ruby hanging out in the chairs that belonged to me and my sister when we were toddlers


----------



## Britt

Pooh's new bed/scratching post. Bought it on zooplus and he loves it!


----------



## Charity

Britt said:


> Pooh's new bed/scratching post. Bought it on zooplus and he loves it!


I don't know what it is about the cardboard beds but cats love them. I've just ordered a new one as ours are getting a bit over worn now.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Gizmo has a new toy, frog seems to be a hit









And one now he's chillin' on my lap


----------



## MissKittyKat

And the gorgeous Mya Moo keeping an eye on the rebel.....


----------



## Psygon

Earlier Yoshi was helping me with my Big Garden Birdwatch. She only counted (meowed at) a wood pigeon though... 









Ed and Darcy are relaxing in front of the fire.


----------



## nicolaa123

Gosh don't we all have such stunning little beauties..love all of them!


----------



## cheekyscrip

Garfield snoozing...waiting for us to settle too....


----------



## Tigermoon

@lymorelynn looks like we've been hit by a spammer!!


----------



## Ali71

Buttons1 said:


> Taken this evening, Dylan and Ruby hanging out in the chairs that belonged to me and my sister when we were toddlers


I love this photo! Totally synchronised x


----------



## spotty cats

3 week old black silver boy who finds modelling a chore and needs his tummy rubbed after a few pics


----------



## Charity

Buttons1 said:


> Taken this evening, Dylan and Ruby hanging out in the chairs that belonged to me and my sister when we were toddlers


Me too, its a great photo.

Here's someone waiting for Mother to get up this morning. Trying a bit of thought transference.


----------



## lymorelynn

Spammer sorted @Tigermoon and thanks to all who reported him 
@spotty cats that kitten is adorable :Cat who could resist giving him belly rubs :Kiss


----------



## MiloandTazzy

Taz had some interesting visitors today


----------



## Matrod

The oldies enjoying a bit of sunshine this morning


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> The oldies enjoying a bit of sunshine this morning
> View attachment 261341


Has Matilda had her hair cut? She looks less fluffy than usual.


----------



## Matrod

Charity said:


> Has Matilda had her hair cut? She looks less fluffy than usual.


No she's not, her neck hair takes ages to grow back after a blood test & I had to wash her ruff after she got sick on it so it might be that or just the angle, the rest of her is as fluffy as always


----------



## Mum to Missy

What's the opposite of you snooze you lose, I had to get up to go to the loo in the middle of the night (checking the camera time it was 6.10am, but felt like the middle of the night) and came back to this.


----------



## nicolaa123

Fresh after a bum wash!!

Bare with am trying to turn the photo around!


----------



## nicolaa123

Couldn't change it so here is one riley took by uhm sitting on my phone!!


----------



## oliviarussian

nicolaa123 said:


> Couldn't change it so here is one riley took by uhm sitting on my phone!!
> View attachment 261429


Oh Riley, I want a photo of your lovely face!!!!! Dirty bum or not!!!!


----------



## Forester

oliviarussian said:


> Oh Riley, I want a photo of your lovely face!!!!! Dirty bum or not!!!!


The bum looks clean to me but I agree with OR.

Riley, please can we see your handsome face?


----------



## bluecordelia

We are moving bedrooms today. I have finally thrown away Ivan's box that had all his medications in through all his troubles. It is quite sad to see it go in a funny way! X


----------



## Britt

Pooh where he isn't supposed to be -- the kitchen counter


----------



## nicolaa123




----------



## Britt

We are spending all day together ....


----------



## MissKittyKat

Britt said:


> We are spending all day together ....
> View attachment 261670


Having a little play with my nice camera yesterday and doing some editing. Really think Gizmo is going to be a tiger........
(6mnths and over 3kg but solid as a rock )


----------



## Jeano1471

My world x


----------



## Jonescat

Bugsy and Heimdall waking up - no expense spared on beds round here!










Aelfred chatting


----------



## Charity

Love all these gorgeous photos


----------



## Simons cats

Ella and Archie - right now!


----------



## nicolaa123

Awwewe love them all


----------



## lymorelynn

She doesn't get a mention very often and she's usually a bit camera shy but captured a lovely photo of my beautiful Flossie this morning









She's just coming up to 11 months old and will be looking for a nice young man on her next call - so mid March hopefully as she has just stopped this call.


----------



## Jaf

Trying to have a nap...but Choccy is lying on me so I can't get comfortable. Geri is here too but she's a good girl, lying next to me!


----------



## Flosstopher

Poppy is having a snooze after running around chasing the poor decorating man the last two days. She has one more day of causing havoc until they're off her land!


----------



## cuddlycats

fluff and fudge now at the end of the bed , sorry the photo is grainy its on my laptop camera


----------



## Jeano1471

A little Lola vid xxx


----------



## bluecordelia

Christmas hex bug causing bemusement. Plus it's too cold to go out! Poor Ivan coped for a pounce off Bluey as she got too excited. We have now all calmed down x


----------



## MinkyMadam

Oscar keeping me company this evening - and showing off his lovely fluffy tummy and lanky legs!


----------



## Belgy67




----------



## MinkyMadam

Just said goodnight to Biba...

No mum, I will not look at the camera - I hate posing for pics!


Oh, go on then...just the one!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Harvey has been rolling around on our new door mat, I had to push him aside to take this pic. And the mat is going outside the front door in a mo.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Gizmo having a rest after a mad half hour of playing










Not sure what he's looking at x


----------



## MissKittyKat

spotty cats said:


> 3 week old black silver boy who finds modelling a chore and needs his tummy rubbed after a few pics


Soooooo cute:Cat

I will get a spotty little fella to add to my tribe in the future.


----------



## Britt

The Zen Cattitude


----------



## Jeano1471

Loving this post so much! Seeing all the cheeky fur babies out there x


----------



## Charity

On the sofa with Mum this afternoon


----------



## Jeano1471

Awww look at his little chuchie face x dont u wanna just shower him with gifts hhaaha x


----------



## Jackie C

After 20 years of wanting to offer a cat a home, but unable due to allergies, Betty has come into our lives and bringing us so much joy. The allergies are being managed, somehow.

"Oi! Human! Pay attention!"


----------



## Smoosh

Welcome to the forum @Jackie C, Betty is just beautiful!


----------



## Milly9

I've got a sleepy Ziggy after a good play tonight


----------



## Susan M

We're currently redecorating, Belle is happy with the new sofa lol!










No carpet? No problem!


----------



## Flosstopher

Butter wouldn't melt. She has since took another chunk out my dressing gown and is playing with the remnants of my sleeve.


----------



## Jeano1471

Just come across these pics of my little Lola think she was about 11weeks old xx


----------



## Susan M

Happy Caturday!


----------



## nicolaa123

All just stunning!


----------



## bluecordelia

Ivan's in a Tracey Emin pose but will be rudely awakened as the bed needs changing and my wardrobes are going in today.
Secret Santa blanket being appreciated!


----------



## Jonescat

Got a new phone, so clearly needed new photos of the boys


----------



## Pappychi

'This is my hooman, everyone else get your own hooman' 

God knows what she will do after I had so long off work, I go back next Monday :Hilarious


----------



## Britt

I bought Pooh a new cat tree this morning and he seems to like it!


----------



## popcornsmum

@bluecordelia awww I'm glad Ivan likes his SS blanket! Popcorn loves snuggling on those! 
@Britt aww Pooh looks lovely and comfy on his tree!! Bless him!


----------



## Belgy67

Spending time with Mari


----------



## AmsMam

Keeping an eye on me while I work...


----------



## nicolaa123

Riley's evil twin


----------



## nicolaa123




----------



## SvetlanaVanBonkers

Figured I'll give this a try...


----------



## Jackie C

I sit like you, human. I mock you.


----------



## nicolaa123

Jackie C said:


> View attachment 263266
> 
> I sit like you, human. I mock you.


Ha ha fab!!


----------



## Jaf

3 of my lot joined me for a nap. Impossible to get comfy with the ginges lying on me so here I am on PF instead. Lori's fur is growing back nicely after nasty dermatitis attack.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Spot the nose......

Not really sure what he's up to but has enjoyed playing under the rug for the last 1/2 hr!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Harvey isn't impressed I've switched the fire off ....


----------



## Ludo the Maine Coon

Ludo always stays with him when our 4yo son is unwell


----------



## Matrod

Post brush delerium complete with drool


----------



## Britt

Pooh relaxing in his favorite IKEA chair earlier this afternoon


----------



## bluecordelia

Blue and yes I had to rescue her! I was applying mascara when she jump in. Blinking clod hopper that she is x


----------



## MissKittyKat

He's at it again x


----------



## MiloandTazzy

Our new cat ornament


----------



## Flosstopher

Poppy worked out the landing window about 10 minutes ago. She's spotted a fly and I think she's still there watching it...


----------



## MissKittyKat

Someone doesn't seem to think it's a problems that they've taken my seat....... And is quite happy watching Countryfile!


----------



## Jackie C

bluecordelia said:


> Blue and yes I had to rescue her! I was applying mascara when she jump in. Blinking clod hopper that she is x
> View attachment 263354
> View attachment 263355


HAHAHA!!!! Someone wants attention!


----------



## Jiskefet




----------



## Jaf

4 of them in a row. 2 of them shouldn't be in. Shhhh!


----------



## Jackie C

The new cushion.
I think she likes it.


----------



## Jackie C

I approve.


----------



## Jackie C

MiloandTazzy said:


> Our new cat ornament
> 
> View attachment 263357


"Pretend I'm not here"


----------



## Charity

Jackie C said:


> I approve.
> View attachment 263561


That's a gorgeous photo.



Jaf said:


> 4 of them in a row. 2 of them shouldn't be in. Shhhh!
> View attachment 263557


Very clever pic


----------



## Jeano1471

I know shes not a cat but i had to share this picture of my beautiful god daughter Maisie. Trying her outfit on for a party in nursery on thursday. X 








As snooty as my Lola is she actually loves Maisie, is Maisie get told off she goes an sits on the stairs an sulks an Lola goes sits with her hahaha xx


----------



## Belgy67

Hanging on for grim death.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Jeano1471 said:


> I know shes not a cat but i had to share this picture of my beautiful god daughter Maisie. Trying her outfit on for a party in nursery on thursday. X
> View attachment 263569
> 
> 
> Is this for World Book Day?


----------



## Jeano1471

Yeh thats it haha world book day she did tell me x


----------



## Jackie C

"I fits, therefore I sits"


----------



## bluecordelia

Introducing Hugo my nieces cat. He was a Liverpool rescue cat so he is tough but tiny compared to my two. So far we haven't had any dust ups but a bit of handbags. He is under house arrest but seems a lot happier having more space


----------



## Flosstopher

The assault on my pink dressing gown continues. Poppy has won this round and is cleaning herself after another successful victory


----------



## Britt

Pooh's new cat tree/bed


----------



## bluecordelia

Snugged up


----------



## MissKittyKat

The beasts this evening


----------



## QOTN

I had to post this pic of my Gozee and Blah de Blah disturbed during their morning snooze, because just for once, Dozee Gozee does not look *completely* brainless.


----------



## oliviarussian

QOTN said:


> I had to post this pic of my Gozee and Blah de Blah disturbed during their morning snooze, because just for once, Dozee Gozee does not look *completely* brainless.
> View attachment 264089


Swoon!!!! ♥♥♥


----------



## Charity

Ha ha! They both look gorgeous to me and highly intelligent


----------



## QOTN

Charity said:


> Ha ha! They both look gorgeous to me and highly intelligent


It wouldn't really be fair to her to post one of her totally gormless pics!


----------



## Flosstopher

"Paint me like one of your French girls"


----------



## MissKittyKat

Spying on the kitties.......










They know when I'm watching especially when the camera moves so will quite often head butt it  it's really interesting to watch.

Think the kitten is starting to get too big to eat on the drawers now though!


----------



## HollynSmudge

Smudge does not like to stay still when having his photo taken, he loves to chase the camera strap or rub his face on the camera! Consequently a lot of my pictures involve close ups of noses and him eating the strap. He stil has runny eyes as his tear ducts don't work, but the vet thinks it's okay becsue he isn't bothered by it and has never got an infection, so I just clean his face when he lets me.


----------



## CanIgoHome

Takes 15 minutes apart 
It's a hard life


----------



## Jackie C

CanIgoHome said:


> Takes 15 minutes apart
> It's a hard life


What lovely colours she has! xx


----------



## CanIgoHome

Her favourite place behind the settee next to the radiator on one off my many fleece blanket


----------



## nicolaa123

When the treats have gone and the delivery hasn't been


----------



## CanIgoHome

nicolaa123 said:


> When the treats have gone and the delivery hasn't been
> View attachment 264326


Now if that was my Simba the bag be in bits or a big hole in the side


----------



## Jaf

Choc being all neat and Mariposa not so much! If this continues Mari is going to be adopted as an official house cat.


----------



## Britt

Pooh sunbathing in the garden


----------



## Flosstopher

Poppy enjoying her new toy mouse after behaving herself at the vets this afternoon

She only spat her worming tablet out once!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Sunday's are for chillin.......


----------



## nicolaa123

MissKittyKat said:


> Sunday's are for chillin.......
> 
> View attachment 264554


Love this


----------



## LizzieandLoca

Snuggle Sunday


----------



## bluecordelia

Black n purple looks great. 
This thread goes from strength to strength x


----------



## cheekyscrip

Playing the marble run..sharing cat treats with my dog..he has the ones I do not like...


----------



## bluecordelia

I was out for my niecelets 18th meal and she had these two photos of Ivan before.

It is nearly a year since his accident. TBH it feels like a lifetime ago. X


----------



## MinkyMadam

Mindy enjoying her Wiggly Waggler which arrived today


----------



## cheekyscrip

Now I am double posting..never know where ton stick " [email protected]" photos...
Like this double nap one..taken yesterday...


----------



## Vanessa131

The "I promised I've missed you look" definitely not the "I'm using you to get closer to the fire look"...


----------



## Britt

I have health issues right now and I'm under a lot of stress. Pooh keeps me company. He knows that it's what I need right now.


----------



## LizzieandLoca

Standing to order.

Loca didn't feel like participating.


----------



## Jonescat

Heimdall doesn't like cameras, he thinks they all have flashes.


----------



## Jackie C




----------



## Jackie C

MinkyMadam said:


> Mindy enjoying her Wiggly Waggler which arrived today


I've been thinking about getting a wiggly-waggly for Betty. Mindy is a little like Betty, but with longer hair.


----------



## KittenKong

It's 0930, time for bed!


----------



## cheekyscrip

Garfield listening to Metallica...truly Metal Catt!! DS took those...seems all three of us enjoy hard rock!!!


----------



## MissKittyKat

cheekyscrip said:


> Garfield listening to Metallica...truly Metal Catt!! DS took those...seems all three of us enjoy hard rock!!!
> View attachment 265162
> View attachment 265163


Gizmo has been enjoying my two loves on the TV this weekend too 

















Rugby and F1 X


----------



## Britt

Good morning ladies


----------



## Azriel391

My serious face and hello everyone


----------



## oliviarussian

Azriel391 said:


> My serious face and hello everyone
> View attachment 265318


Looks like a youngster in that photo!!!


----------



## Azriel391

Oscar saying thankyou @oliviarussian , mum hasn't been here for a while coz I have been upndown and she has been in the dark place, I mostly sleep but I'm still a handsome chap so I tell her sleep pics are ok and she should postem so I can say hi to my pf friends xx


----------



## Jeano1471

Once again im clogging up this post with pics of my queen Lola, shes been at the cattery this weekend while ive been at my mum an dads. Anyway me an my mum go bargain huntin in the fab charity shops round hers an i picked up a babys playmat with rustling bits an a rattling bee i think it is, i paid £1 for it an its a huge hit with Lola shes diggs under it an also kicks the rattlin bee like crazy haha shes so funny x best pound ive spent in a long while. 
































Also as u can see she got a tunnel that was on sale in lidl x shes crazy in it haha xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Baby girl and her bunny:


----------



## Summ3rain

Hedgie looking distinctly unimpressed.


----------



## Belgy67

Home Sweet Home


----------



## Charity

Enjoying the garden


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Bath time!


----------



## Little Zooey

I think I'm in the 12 hour limit. We've been working in the fields all day and I've only just had time to process this image of little Foxy


----------



## Blue-BearUK

My loving crazy babies xx


----------



## Sh N

Fun in the garden.


----------



## MissKittyKat

My two having a relaxing Easter watching the world go by


----------



## bluecordelia

Lots of stretching and sleeping off Easter eggs x


----------



## Britt

Recovering from his paw injury


----------



## Torin.

BoobPillow aka don't lie on your back to stretch


----------



## slartibartfast

Britt said:


> Recovering from his paw injury


Poor baby, lots of furry kisses for his paw


----------



## idris

Someone's been taking selfies


----------



## Britt

He has that smile on his cute little face. I wish he could talk and tell me that he's happy ....


----------



## Charity

Britt said:


> He has that smile on his cute little face. I wish he could talk and tell me that he's happy ....


He looks very happy and contented to me


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## MissKittyKat

daisysmama said:


> Bath time!
> View attachment 265599
> 
> 
> View attachment 265600


Mya has been the groomer today and now has less furry feet! She smelled looovvveelly too I was also complimented on how well I'm keeping her groomed, doesn't always feel like it but 5 mins a night must be working. There's no way I'd get her near the bath on my own, it would be carnage


----------



## MissKittyKat

And the one and only Gizmo showing his spotty tummy.










He was all excited and playing which my hand got the brunt off!


----------



## bluecordelia

@Britt hope all ok with the paw X

My two with new toys. Blue got too excited and jumped Iv. I will save the catnip sachet for another day. Card house £5 on zooplus if you fancy one. Diogenes tower bigger than I expected!


----------



## nicolaa123

Some one had to have their cream on their bum......not happy


----------



## nicolaa123

Collar is on to stop licking of the cream on sore bum


----------



## bluecordelia

LOL @nicolaa123 I read that as 'bun'!!!
Hope Riley's bun gets well soon


----------



## nicolaa123

Ha 


bluecordelia said:


> LOL @nicolaa123 I read that as 'bun'!!!
> Hope Riley's bun gets well soon


ha his bun!

Just a little bit of his prolapse nothing major just looks a bit sore and the cream helps with bacteria etc..he is fine now, collar off and licking his "bun" these cats eh!!


----------



## MissKittyKat

nicolaa123 said:


> Collar is on to stop licking of the cream on sore bum


Poor man. Hope he's ok. X


----------



## nicolaa123

Much better this morning thank you..


----------



## Britt

Days are longer and Pooh is relaxing while I'm getting ready for bed


----------



## Little Zooey

Foxy on our bed this afternoon


----------



## Joy84

I'm sorting my clothes out ... 
Phoebe's helping


----------



## Jaf

Jackie and Choccy had a little lick! I wonder if the group dynamic is changing now there's just the 4 siblings.


----------



## S.crane

Ginger nut Happy sleeping on my bed x


----------



## MissKittyKat

Catnip heaven......










We also got our little mouse from the Happy Kitty company which is currently a soggy mess from being carried around X


----------



## Britt

My meerkat


----------



## Britt




----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## Paddypaws

Just chillin' with my Wiggie Woo


----------



## Polski

Jasper, sleeping, looks like he's praying. Taken an hour ago


----------



## Belgy67




----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Taken about 2 minutes ago, a close up on Harvey. He hardly ever sits still.


----------



## bluecordelia

The tower is working and Blue looking dopey after coming in from the rain X


----------



## Britt




----------



## Belgy67

I wanted a bath......


----------



## HollynSmudge

Belgy67 said:


> I wanted a bath......
> View attachment 267615


Aww how lovely do they like water?


----------



## Belgy67

HollynSmudge said:


> Aww how lovely do they like water?


They like it but don't get too wet. Sometimes they chase running water down the plug hole lol


----------



## MissKittyKat

Wonder what these two have been up to!










They are looking very suspicious x


----------



## HollynSmudge

Belgy67 said:


> They like it but don't get too wet. Sometimes they chase running water down the plug hole lol


Aww so lovely


----------



## cheekyscrip

Duvet day.... Doing nowt , how good is that...

Rare moment when Scrip is above Garfield...


----------



## KittenKong

Taken a couple of hours ago, Tabatha asleep on her Sherpa blanket.
As she's getting a little older some colourisation is developing around her mouth and nose.
Ahhh so cute.


----------



## Irimina

Getting bigger  talen this morning


----------



## Jonescat

Birdwatching


----------



## nicolaa123




----------



## lymorelynn

Posted in the Siamese thread but I'll share here too
Lambchop Queenofthenile - Cleo


----------



## Jaf

Super cat Lori


----------



## Belgy67

Counting my blessings. Feel so lucky today.


----------



## MissKittyKat

My beasties enjoying a Sunday nap x


----------



## slartibartfast

Went to pet shop today to buy just a tin or two of their favourite treat food...
P&M love their new cardboard scratcher!


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## Sh N

We all love a good pee among the flowers....


----------



## Belgy67

Cats having fun.


----------



## nicolaa123

Taken less than a minute ago...awwww


----------



## slartibartfast

Mystique checking my backpack for treats.


----------



## Blue-BearUK




----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## KittenKong

The Owl and the Pussycat.......


----------



## Glastoun

Our cat being moody in front of the net curtains:










And our cat letting it all hang out in front of the net curtains:


----------



## MinkyMadam

Just took this pic of my sweet senior Oscar. I'm feeling rather sentimental as I look at him curled up on his favourite chair beside mine. Oh how I love his wee face and his pink and black toes and loving personality and everything about him!

Thank you Oscar for being such a wonderful part of my life over the last 15 plus years, especially the hard times. I adore you.


----------



## Belgy67

Such a lazy Sunday afternoon. @JaimeandBree we still love the blanket gor sleeping. Ta muchly


----------



## Azriel391

Love this boy so much


----------



## Matrod

Azriel391 said:


> Love this boy so much
> View attachment 268918


He's such a gorgeous old boy :Happy.


----------



## Azriel391

Matd said:


> He's such a gorgeous old boy :Happy.


 Thank you @Matrod xx


----------



## huckybuck

Dunking the flump!!!!


----------



## loroll1991

Azriel391 said:


> Love this boy so much
> View attachment 268918


Eeeeee such a gorgeous boy! How he reminds me of my Milo  xx


----------



## Azriel391

loroll1991 said:


> Eeeeee such a gorgeous boy! How he reminds me of my Milo  xx


I always think that @loroll1991 Milo always makes me smile lots x


----------



## Azriel391

[QUOckybuck, post: 1064524910, member: 1408336"]Dunking the flump!!!!

View attachment 268938
View attachment 268939
View attachment 268940
[/QUOTE]
LOL that's a well dunked flump little H :Hilarious


----------



## Sh N

Hi PF Aunties and Uncles. New humans have taken over my house. They smell incredibly funny. Im hiding away most of the time to a secret retreat where I am currently plotting my revenge. Now I've got my master plan made- I just need to swing into action. Currently, I am doing a fair bit of reconnaissance to fine tune my blueprints up. 
Also today morning, I showed the male human my extreme displeasure over these two strangers- and for ignoring me by peeing outside the box, and also because he didn't clean up my box well. Female human yelled at Male human but I got cuddles instead. Muhahahahhaahha.


----------



## Ragdoll90

Biffy enjoying the comfy bedding this morning


----------



## huckybuck

I am going to cheat slightly with one of these. The first was taken a couple of nights ago but the second this afternoon.

Little H airing his bits!!!


----------



## Charity

Got the hump this morning because I was paying attention to Bunty


----------



## Smoosh

We call this the "paint me like one of your French girls" pose :Hilarious


----------



## Ragdoll90

Rambo only poses for photos once he's ran around like he's on fire and needed to stop for a break, but he's he does stop he's a lovely model


----------



## Jonescat

Bugsy in the run. He'd really rather like to be able to play with those sparrows....


----------



## huckybuck

Good morning!!!


----------



## Blue-BearUK

Like two peas in a pod.. or a torn up box in this case.


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Jonescat

A slightly windblown Aelfred


----------



## Matrod

The old lad enjoying the sunshine


----------



## leedsgrl

Taken about 10 minutes ago, Mylo on my daughter's bed


----------



## MissKittyKat

Fun and games this morning


----------



## Jaf

Yucky day. And we have visitors so we are all hiding upstairs!


----------



## Elsiebea

Well, well,well !

After all the 'I hate this kitten' from Big P, I've just this minute gone upstairs and found them like this. I know for a fact that Zigs was there first as I saw him there on his own earlier and I've only just seen Big P come in! 
You liar Big P - you like him really


----------



## Little Zooey

DeeDee this morning. She barely fits on the post and only spends a few seconds up there each day. I got lucky


----------



## nicolaa123




----------



## nicolaa123




----------



## urbantigers

So nice of meowmy to get me a new mattress. It's very comfy. I might let her share it, but then again I might not....


----------



## Sh N

You flipping cow! Get your bum off the bed and give me some food! How dare you have a lie in (and ignore me to boot)


----------



## MissBettyPage

This is Fisty (Blue point Ragdoll) sleeping on the warm radiator and Colin (b+w moggie) stretched out on me in bed and my old lady (19 y/o tabby) rolling around like a kittten


----------



## Charity

Toppy just 'vonts to be alone'. No chance.


----------



## Ragdoll90

OH got this lovely photo of Rambo while the snooker was on the tv


----------



## bluecordelia

Wet Bank Holiday and alls well. No mithering for breakfast and its 11.30am!


----------



## urbantigers

Enjoying the sun


----------



## nicolaa123

Pure bliss


----------



## MissKittyKat

Caught Mya at just the right moment 










Her paws and tummy really are going a little grey!


----------



## KittenKong

Morning cuddle and wash from Tabatha.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Matrod

Love this old man so much :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## huckybuck

Grace's waiting for tea!!


----------



## Little Zooey

Chai taken about an hour ago


----------



## Sh N

Fun in the sun

Warning: Loads of pictures and fluffy belly shows

.















Mamma, look- I'm having fun!!!

























What? Go in? Are you crazy?









I'm exhaaaaausted!!!









I don't understand why you want me in, woman.


----------



## S.crane

Ginger nut hogging the pet arm chair he was winding the dog up and not letting him on the chair you wouldn't know it from that what I'm innocent face.


----------



## nicolaa123

S.crane said:


> View attachment 270083
> Ginger nut hogging the pet arm chair he was winding the dog up and not letting him on the chair you wouldn't know it from that what I'm innocent face.


Need to see more of this little beauty, look at those eyes!!


----------



## AmsMam

Fun in the sun, so nice to be able to sit out with a cuppa after work again.


----------



## S.crane

nicolaa123 said:


> Need to see more of this little beauty, look at those eyes!!


Thank you he does have beautiful eyes he's been helping me this morning with some weeding these were taken about and hour ago.





















And one of his dad


----------



## Belgy67

Dani and Mari sleeping off a hard day doing....erm nothing.


----------



## nicolaa123

S.crane said:


> Thank you he does have beautiful eyes he's been helping me this morning with some weeding these were taken about and hour ago.
> View attachment 270159
> View attachment 270158
> View attachment 270160
> And one of his dad
> View attachment 270161


Oh those eyes!! Love his dad too


----------



## nicolaa123

Belgy67 said:


> View attachment 270459
> 
> View attachment 270460
> Dani and Mari sleeping off a hard day doing....erm nothing.


Looks like it's been a hard day


----------



## Matrod

Matilda on her windowsill bed - Rodney got on it briefly this morning, she was utterly horrified


----------



## nicolaa123

Matrod said:


> Matilda on her windowsill bed - Rodney got on it briefly this morning, she was utterly horrified
> View attachment 270463


That's nearly a lollop!!


----------



## ab1g41l

I had two very enthusiastic fly catchers today.


----------



## Matrod

nicolaa123 said:


> That's nearly a lollop!!


This is what I'd call a full on lollop


----------



## nicolaa123

Matrod said:


> This is what I'd call a full on lollop
> View attachment 270474


 Did you get the body slam first?? The the lollop then the stretch? Just got to love cats and Rodney does do a good lollop


----------



## Matrod

nicolaa123 said:


> Did you get the body slam first?? The the lollop then the stretch? Just got to love cats and Rodney does do a good lollop


It was more of a collapse into a heap affair, he'd got baked in the conservatory , not sure that lying in the sun is the best idea when you're trying to cool off


----------



## nicolaa123

The amount of times I say Riley sit in the shade it's too hot for you!


----------



## nicolaa123

Just now !


----------



## huckybuck

Huck in his James Bond Chair!


----------



## huckybuck

Gracie being lazy with her dinner!


----------



## Matrod

Poor little Matilda is just getting over a flare up of her spondylitis & currently goggling at an empty bowl of salmon & wishing it would refill itself, lovely to see her getting back to her old self :Smug


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Yawn!


----------



## Charity

Can anyone translate?


----------



## nicolaa123

Sore bum for Riley so collar on whilst the cream does its magic, poor boy tried to clean his bum and was growling as it hurt him, thankfully the cream has begun to help him..


----------



## huckybuck

A rare play with Holly


----------



## bluecordelia

Some lovely pics today x


----------



## S.crane

Every time I shake out a duvet cover my red ninja has to get in and have a good roll and play .... Little pest


----------



## KittenKong

Charity said:


> Can anyone translate?
> [/]


"Hello"?!


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## Jonescat

Heimdall in the sun today


----------



## nicolaa123

I do love this thread and all the lovely photos!


----------



## bluecordelia

The thread that just keeps on giving.....


----------



## Elsiebea

So do I. Lovely to see our subjects.
Here's Ziggy this evening


----------



## Matrod

His head nearly fell off when some starlings landed on the roof


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> His head nearly fell off when some starlings landed on the roof
> 
> View attachment 270899


Good old Rodders


----------



## Britt

Nap time for Pooh


----------



## S.crane

Not sure what's going on here..


----------



## Nonnie

Mins, pleased as punch as he hurdled the dog and escaped out of the back door. Thankfully, he only ever runs halfway down the path and then waits for me to go and pick him up.

DSC_0547 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## MiloandTazzy

Leave an empty box out for a minute and Odi claimed it.


----------



## Charity

I think he's saying "thanks Mum, I love it".


----------



## Little Zooey

Bubu on the stairs this afternoon


----------



## ab1g41l

Where's the top and where's the bottom?


----------



## bluecordelia

JBlue has finally found the top of the wardrobe. Eyes courtesy of purrs in our hearts kicker x


----------



## MissKittyKat

My not so little man anymore! 10.5 months old today and showing off for the camera X


----------



## Jessica mccourt

NEW ADDITION Lucious he is 4-5 weeks old















My Boots at 11 months







This is my fluff ball boots at 8 weeks








Hope you like them


----------



## Smoosh

Sleepy after playtime with his new toy.


----------



## Matrod

I've got an audience while I'm eating my crumble, they're waiting for a bit of cream


----------



## nicolaa123

For the love of cats woman give them some cream


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh Rodders you have just stolen my heart with that gorgeous pic :Happy


----------



## Matrod

nicolaa123 said:


> For the love of cats woman give them some cream


They've had quite a bit , Rodders got it all over his nose in his haste . There was no way I could those eyes boring into me!


GingerNinja said:


> Oh Rodders you have just stolen my heart with that gorgeous pic :Happy


He's such a hunk isn't he :Shamefullyembarrased. He's a sod really, he's worked out if he looks like that he's in with a better chance of getting something, it's when he cocks his head that really does me in :Smuggrin


----------



## nicolaa123

Please mum just a little bit more!! So adorable


----------



## nicolaa123

Moody selfie just now!


----------



## Sh N

Rodney is soooo cute with that head cocked to one side. <3 <3


----------



## S.crane

Can't resist the fluffy kitty tummy ..


----------



## Sh N

Any more sun worship, and this girl can look for a summer home in Spain or something


----------



## bluecordelia

@Sh N that's a shot Hawaiian tropic would be proud of.

Rodders can have the cake, tart or pudding with that cute look. @Matrod

@nicolaa123 moody is good!

Meanwhile Thunder thighs has been discussing with Popcorn where to hide out so I can't brush her. I expect a hole in the ceiling any day now @popcornsmum


----------



## popcornsmum

@bluecordelia hahahahahaha!!!! Popcorn says "I taught you well Blue! Now you stay up there til your mums gone to bed then you can jump down! Ps this spot is also good when you see the carrier come out as that means one thing only... a trip to the vets!!!"


----------



## catzz

Little pretty


----------



## huckybuck

Aunty Em's contribution

Sitting with her homie


----------



## popcornsmum

huckybuck said:


> Aunty Em's contribution
> 
> Sitting with her homie
> 
> View attachment 271168


OHs contribution "HE IS SOOOO FLUFFY!!!! I want to cuddle him!!!!" Lol!


----------



## Jaf

Jackie, Geri, Choccy and me. Not getting up!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Thank goodness. I found my missing cat eventually.......


----------



## Britt




----------



## The Wild Bunch

Zonked after a morning in the garden


----------



## Azriel391

Remembering my boy today, can't believe it's 12 months , love you Beaus xxx


----------



## Ragdoll90

I'll help with the housework mum


----------



## oliviarussian

Azriel391 said:


> Remembering my boy today, can't believe it's 12 months , love you Beaus xxx
> View attachment 271251


Such a beautiful boy, very much missed xx


----------



## Matrod

It's crumble & cream time again


----------



## Azriel391

Matrolookpt: 1064544212 said:


> It's crumble & cream time again
> 
> View attachment 271317
> View attachment 271318


Those eyes , look into those eyes ...... how can you resist


----------



## lymorelynn

My cheeky girl - Coco


----------



## Azriel391

Sigh simply beautiful , love a snoozey pink tongue


----------



## Little Zooey

Buddy helping me this afternoon. I took the photograph from the chair, downloaded it to the PC (the one he's sleeping on), processed it, uploaded it to my web space and he's still there!


----------



## PetloverJo

Henry looking grumpy. Still hasn't forgiven me for leaving him


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> It's crumble & cream time again
> 
> View attachment 271317
> View attachment 271318


 Matilda looks good in that eye liner



PetloverJo said:


> View attachment 271371
> Henry looking grumpy. Still hasn't forgiven me for leaving him


That's not grumpy, its thoughtful


----------



## Charity

I'm rushing about like a headless chicken this afternoon and not getting any help as you can see.

Out like a light









Supervising from a distance


----------



## Matrod

What do you mean there's no crumble & cream left?


----------



## Belgy67

I was away sailing at the weekend, thought I might have been in the bad books.

Nope I am just a tummy tickler for Mari.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Ironing suspended today...sorry folks!


----------



## GingerNinja

I want to live with @Matrod if crumble and cream is on the menu several times a week!


----------



## huckybuck

Cat sitter contributions...little H doesn't fancy a brush after all...

















And Holly snoozing on Em's windowsill.


----------



## Matrod

GingerNinja said:


> I want to live with @Matrod if crumble and cream is on the menu several times a week!


Haha! I don't normally have crumble :Arghh just had some apples to use up. The cats kept looking around last night wondering where it was!


----------



## Sh N

There, according to Law of Cats, packing is illegal now.


----------



## Azriel391

GingerNinja said:


> I want to live with @Matrod if crumble and cream is on the menu several times a week!


Can I come too


----------



## Azriel391

Sh N said:


> There, according to Law of Cats, packing is illegal now.
> 
> View attachment 271427


Awwww definately telling you not to go , mine always used to do this back in the day when I was able to go away


----------



## lymorelynn

Only popped into the kitchen for a couple of seconds to take my mug back!


----------



## Jaf

Choccy says "open the window"! Not a chance. We have lots of birds around. A sparrow?









Forgive the plant...I watered it and all the leaves fell off.


----------



## Sh N

Azriel391 said:


> Awwww definately telling you not to go , mine always used to do this back in the day when I was able to go away


Oh, she has a sadder look reserved just for that. This is what the OH got when he left this afternoon. This is just, "hooman, please dont go!"


----------



## Azriel391

Sh N said:


> Oh, she has a sadder look reserved just for that. This is what the OH got when he left this afternoon. This is just, "hooman, please dont go!"
> 
> View attachment 271518


How can hooman resist ? 
Oscar is keeping a close eye on hooman here


----------



## Matrod

Azriel391 said:


> How can hooman resist ?
> Oscar is keeping a close eye on hooman here
> View attachment 271533


No hooman could resist such a gorgeous boy :Happy


----------



## urbantigers

The lovely Mosi taken earlier this evening. Not sure what the pimple below his nose is but the vet thinks it's probably related to the eosinophilic granuloma on his tongue and doesn't advise any further investigation at present. I call it his beauty spot


----------



## huckybuck

Another Aunty Em pic Glanorous Gracie!


----------



## Azriel391

OTE="urbantigers, post: 1064545870, member: 1412157"]The lovely Mosi taken earlier this evening. Not sure what the pimple below his nose is but the vet thinks it's probably related to the eosinophilic granuloma on his tongue and doesn't advise any further investigation at present. I call it his beauty spot 

View attachment 271535
[/QUOTE]
HelLo Mosi , very handsome boy x


----------



## Azriel391

ckybuck said:


> Another Aunty Em pic Glanorous Gracie!
> 
> View attachment 271538


Lol you look simply gorgeous Gracie


----------



## Matrod

Rodney had a good sesh with his stinky toy from his secret santa earlier, a bit off his head here :Woot


----------



## Azriel391

Matrod said:


> Rodney had a good sesh with his stinky toy from his secret santa earlier, a bit off his head here :Woot
> View attachment 271625


Lol oh Rodders nothing like a bit of stink action


----------



## GingerNinja

Matrod said:


> Rodney had a good sesh with his stinky toy from his secret santa earlier, a bit off his head here :Woot
> View attachment 271625


Rodders, you are very quickly becoming my very special PF cat.... what was your address again @Matrod?


----------



## Matrod

GingerNinja said:


> Rodders, you are very quickly becoming my very special PF cat.... what was your address again @Matrod?


Special is the right word ! Earlier he decided to do a stand up wee in the litter tray & it went EVERYWHERE  & then he ate Matilda's dinner which he doesn't like followed by me finding his thyroid pill spat out halfway up the stairs! After all this he sat next to me cocking his head wanting a brush, I obliged of course


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> Special is the right word ! Earlier he decided to do a stand up wee in the litter tray & it went EVERYWHERE  & then he ate Matilda's dinner which he doesn't like followed by me finding his thyroid pill spat out halfway up the stairs! After all this he sat next to me cocking his head wanting a brush, I obliged of course


Lots of life in the old dog...sorry cat... yet.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Today Scrip jumped on the sofa and practically sat on the cat...funny..normally it is the other way round? And Scrip goes away...
Here they are...Scrip not too comfortable..


----------



## nicolaa123

Please mom I've waited an age for them great tits to fledge I promise I only want to be friends with them, please let me out!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matrod

He's at it again  he's after some Greek yoghurt this time


----------



## nicolaa123

How could anyone ever resist?!?!?


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Ernie has stolen hubby's side of the bed as he is in the pub










Problem??????


----------



## Jiskefet

Watch out Mowgli, a plane. DUCK!!!!


----------



## Jiskefet

Wobbel photoshoot


----------



## MissKittyKat

The kitties and I have had a relaxing afternoon avoiding the never ending rain we currently have X


----------



## slartibartfast

Poor girl has no bed!


----------



## MiloandTazzy

Milo having a busy Sunday


----------



## huckybuck

I think we need a bigger bed


----------



## Vanquish-Storm

These two monsters decided to nap on me after their evening meal!


----------



## Belgy67

Clean. Sleep. Sleep. Clean


----------



## Aubrie30

Toby enjoying a bit of sunshine today

[URL=http://s1143.photobucket.com/user/hroque09/media/Toby/Screenshot_20160524-131012.png.html]


----------



## Charity

Spying on the neighbours


----------



## nicolaa123

Little shaved patch after tonight's vet visit


----------



## Matrod

I don't know how he does it but he always seems to end up with food around his eyes :Vomit


----------



## Matrod

My beautiful little old lady mid clean up sesh in the sun


----------



## Jackie C

Since Betty only joined our family in January, when it was cold, it's nice to see her enjoying the sun.


----------



## Theresa kelly




----------



## MissKittyKat

Someone thinks he's caught dinner.....










Sorry Gizmo you can't eat the pole too!!!!!!


----------



## Ragdoll90

Little angles


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ragdoll90 said:


> Little angles


They look like they have the biggest cat that got the cream grins ever


----------



## slartibartfast

"Iz mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Ragdoll90

Woops I obviously meant angels before, my auto correct has a mind of its own 



MissKittyKat said:


> They look like they have the biggest cat that got the cream grins ever


Plotting how to drive their dad mad as he's too soft to give them in trouble...


----------



## bluecordelia

Mum and I having a quiet day in. Silly homan should know HD brows are for the youngsters!


----------



## MiloandTazzy

Odis first trip outside


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Charity

Enjoying having his bed to himself for a change today


----------



## MissKittyKat




----------



## MissKittyKat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 272284





Charity said:


> Enjoying having his bed to himself for a change today
> 
> View attachment 272300


There are lots of tummies on show today


----------



## S.crane

don't think bear wants his picture taken


----------



## Jaf

Oof what a lot of lovely tummies! This is Mari's but beware kissing his tummy, he's still a bit...erm....unpredictable.


----------



## VioletT

I was away this weekend so my partner kept me updated with these:





  








13324228_10155097614493018_284385217_o




__
VioletT


__
May 30, 2016












  








13295375_10155091562313018_1730501995_n




__
VioletT


__
May 30, 2016












  








13321179_10155091588718018_1522438714_o




__
VioletT


__
May 30, 2016












  








13323921_10155092404823018_1707258280_o




__
VioletT


__
May 30, 2016


----------



## Ragdoll90

Managed to get a moment where Rambo wasn't running about like a loon today 
View media item 75878


----------



## Sh N

Whaaaaaaaaaa? Go nag your other half! You're ruining the sun with the noise, lady.


----------



## Charity

Knowing Toppy, he thinks I've bought him a new bed 








.


----------



## huckybuck

Is it just me?
I love catching a glimpse into people's houses!!


----------



## Azriel391

Iz blurry coz I iz not happy , matches your coat they said, won't hurt they said ......I sworz n sworz .... and mummy has to get it off yet ....


----------



## Matrod

huckybuck said:


> Is it just me?
> I love catching a glimpse into people's houses!!


Nope, definitely not just you . I love looking in other people's houses!


----------



## Matrod

Azriel391 said:


> Iz blurry coz I iz not happy , matches your coat they said, won't hurt they said ......I sworz n sworz .... and mummy has to get it off yet ....
> View attachment 272745


Poor boy, is that a little bandage on his leg?


----------



## Azriel391

Matrod said:


> Poor boy, is that a little bandage on his leg?


yes just back from vets :-( he was not a happy boy , he cried n cried and the language .... and he stress wee'd poor little chap


----------



## Matrod

Azriel391 said:


> yes just back from vets :-( he was not a happy boy , he cried n cried and the language .... and he stress wee'd poor little chap


Oooooh poor Oscar, is he ok? Rodney always stress wees as well, usually on me .


----------



## GingerNinja

Azriel391 said:


> Iz blurry coz I iz not happy , matches your coat they said, won't hurt they said ......I sworz n sworz .... and mummy has to get it off yet ....
> View attachment 272745


Poor Oscar! He still looks mighty fine even with the bandage :Happy


----------



## Azriel391

Matrod said:


> Oooooh poor Oscar, is he ok? Rodney always stress wees as well, usually on me .


Off with no complaint bless him, furiously washing now. Blood test as he Iis dropping weight again despite meds :-( a while since last bloods so hopefully no bad news .aww Rodney it's horrid isn't it xx



GingerNinja said:


> Poor Oscar! He still looks mighty fine even with the bandage :Happy


thank you @GingerNinja xx Oscar says thanks x


----------



## Matrod

Azriel391 said:


> Off with no complaint bless him, furiously washing now. Blood test as he Iis dropping weight again despite meds :-( a while since last bloods so hopefully no bad news .aww Rodney it's horrid isn't it xx
> 
> thank you @GingerNinja xx Oscar says thanks x


Oh no  sending the gorgeous hunk lots of positive vibes xx glad you got the bandage off ok! x


----------



## Azriel391

Matrod said:


> Oh no  sending the gorgeous hunk lots of positive vibes xx glad you got the bandage off ok! x


Thanks hon xx


----------



## Sh N

Mamma was sick most of today. I'm a good girl and I tried to cheer her up... She did come around and give me a fuss, but I just sat with her all day until she felt better.


----------



## Azriel391

Sh N said:


> Mamma was sick most of today. I'm a good girl and I tried to cheer her up... She did come around and give me a fuss, but I just sat with her all day until she felt better.
> 
> View attachment 272750


Awww hope your mum is feeling better, what a gorgeous nurse she has


----------



## Charity

Sh N said:


> Mamma was sick most of today. I'm a good girl and I tried to cheer her up... She did come around and give me a fuss, but I just sat with her all day until she felt better.
> 
> View attachment 272750


Looks like nursing has worn her out poor girl. Hope Mum's better now.


----------



## Sh N

I'm feeling better, thank you!! The moment I found some strength to come downstairs and get something to eat, she followed me, talking at the top of her voice, and then supervised me as I ate. I must have been told off for having my lunch at 3 PM, I think!
She's pretty hard on me sometimes, cheeky little thing.


----------



## Azriel391

Aaannndddd relax,


----------



## huckybuck

Aww Oscar gorgeous boy, fingers crossed all is ok with his results.


----------



## Citruspips

Well I guess we've all seen this happen


----------



## huckybuck

Citruspips said:


> Well I guess we've all seen this happen
> View attachment 272916


Aww look how handsome he is and just how much he's grown!!!!


----------



## bluecordelia

Glad Oscar has his bandage off. @Citruspips he is a beaut.

What with Pengate I dare hardly suggest a PF CC Through The Keyhole type thread!!
X


----------



## Ragdoll90

Leave me alone mum I just want to sleep


----------



## bluecordelia

No you can't change the bed....


----------



## Jenny1966

Molly went to the groomer yesterday, she now has the major hump with everyone! She has done nothing but hiss at poor Manny  even though I gave him a bath whilst she was there so she wasn't the only one!

One peed off cat (which isn't helping me trying to get a picture for the photo comp )


----------



## Charity

I'm sunbathing in the garden this afternoon.. tra la.


----------



## Joy84

Phoebe got distracted mid-wash this morning


----------



## Matrod

Strange place for a sop Rodders


----------



## bluecordelia

Bless Rodney @Matrod keeping cool in the water closet x


----------



## bluecordelia

We have a cranky rat bag tonight. Grooming was met with a lot of grumbling then the window sill pose ie leave me alone.

Get me with my mood lighting!! X


----------



## Belgy67

A picture says a thousand words.


----------



## Pappychi

'And why are you on catchat? I'm a cat. Chat to me'


----------



## Charity

Can I make it any more obvious that I want to play


----------



## Pappychi

True love :Shamefullyembarrased.

I have a night dress on I swear :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Pappychi said:


> View attachment 273429
> 
> 
> True love :Shamefullyembarrased.
> 
> I have a night dress on I swear :Hilarious


Aaaw, that's a beautiful photo.


----------



## KittenKong

Morning cuddles.


----------



## idris

The vicious saber tooth cat and the dinosaur .


----------



## lymorelynn

It's all too much for Flossie today - far too hot to play especially when you look as if you've swallowed a football too.


----------



## Guest

nicolaa123 said:


> View attachment 258135
> only one rule of photo thread, the photo must have been taken in the last 12 hours........
> 
> Enjoy!





nicolaa123 said:


> View attachment 258135
> only one rule of photo thread, the photo must have been taken in the last 12 hours........
> 
> Enjoy!


Willow is such a sleepy kitten!


----------



## Britt

All these fur babies look so cute! This is my favorite thread to watch.

I took this pic of Pooh in the backyard


----------



## MiloandTazzy

The hotter the weather the pinker Tazs nose gets.


----------



## Belgy67

Sleepy heads.....


----------



## Matrod

Rodney's obsession with having a sop on the toilet continues....but it has progressed to sticking his head in the plant at the same time


----------



## huckybuck

Left over right and back legs out, always the same for Gracie....


----------



## Charity

Yep, Toppy agrees with Gracie, left over right. (Wonder if this is some secret cat sign or are they praying to the Big Cat in the sky? )


----------



## Joy84

My little lady :Cat


----------



## Joy84

OMG!
I just scrolled up and looked at the two previous pics :Wideyed
This is sooo funny


----------



## QOTN

Joy84 said:


> OMG!
> I just scrolled up and looked at the two previous pics :Wideyed
> This is sooo funny


I am wondering if these cats belong to the feline equivalent of the freemasons.


----------



## Joy84

Older pics but proving left over right theory :Smuggrin
@huckybuck @Charity


----------



## Charity

QOTN said:


> I am wondering if these cats belong to the feline equivalent of the freemasons.


My thought exactly. Definitely something we slaves don't know about.


----------



## Mark81

Bella


----------



## MissKittyKat

Gizmo is always left over right X


----------



## Brrosa

Sassi can't decide if she prefers left over right or vice versa


----------



## huckybuck

This is hilarious!!!
Think we may need a poll...is your cat left or right pawed?


----------



## MissKittyKat

huckybuck said:


> This is hilarious!!!
> Think we may need a poll...is your cat left or right pawed?


Another poll


----------



## MoochH

huckybuck said:


> This is hilarious!!!
> Think we may need a poll...is your cat left or right pawed?


according to 'duck quacks don't echo' (they did a test with treats in a jar) female cats are right paw'ed and male cats are left paw'ed


----------



## Pappychi

Tarquin, my darling, I know life is hard but do you really have to dramatically cover your eyes when I open the bedroom curtains?


----------



## Jaf

Choccy likes to make sure I'm not lonely in the bath. Dipped his tail in too!


----------



## Britt

Pooh on his favorite pillow and Lazydays cover (at the top of the bedroom cupboard)


----------



## Pappychi

I don't even know anymore


----------



## huckybuck

Pappychi said:


> View attachment 274416
> 
> 
> I don't even know anymore


ROFL so glad his the tail was in the way!!!!!


----------



## Pappychi

huckybuck said:


> ROFL so glad his the tail was in the way!!!!!


He's a gentleman is my Tarquin


----------



## S.crane

Bear is loving his new bed he won't let poor ginger nut get a look in.i may need to buy another


----------



## Britt

S.crane said:


> Bear is loving his new bed he won't let poor ginger nut get a look in.i may need to buy another
> View attachment 274426


Pooh has one, he uses it as a scratching post and a bed


----------



## bluecordelia

Last nights dirty stop out has sneaked back in exhausted. She came in for ten minutes for tea last night. It's the terrible teens!!


----------



## Britt

View attachment 274470







Pooh entered the living room parading with this poor bird in the mouth 
View attachment 274470
View attachment 274470


----------



## Charity

Oh Pooh! No dinner for you tonight.


----------



## nicolaa123

Poor bird


----------



## Pappychi

I dare not move. Tansy is behind my back out of sight. Yes my bed is just by a window, I love watching the world go by when I'm drifting off to sleep


----------



## bluecordelia

Pooh you tinker x


----------



## Britt




----------



## The Wild Bunch

Lazy Sunday afternoon


----------



## Charity

Being unsociable in the spare room where she goes at least once a day for a bit of peace and quiet. This is Smartie's old bed.


----------



## Elle.Jay

Most recent picture I have taken of my little Boo, cuddled up on my bed.


----------



## Sh N

Sometimes, you can't escape the unappealing jobs....


----------



## Emmatron

Just have to share this one of Marvin!!!


----------



## Matrod

Not quite sure what's going on here ompus fast asleep with his tongue out :Hilarious!!


----------



## Britt




----------



## lymorelynn

Looking very thoughtful there Pooh


----------



## KittenKong

Up on the roof earlier today.....


----------



## Charity

Tonight one's chillin'










and one's snoozin'


----------



## bluecordelia

Ivan and me chillin. 
Lordy the grass needs cutting.


----------



## Brrosa

OH has got a tail over


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## MissKittyKat

Someones just checking I'm still here X


----------



## jocat

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 266653
> 
> 
> I'm sorting my clothes out ...
> Phoebe's helping


Thats a great picture i love it x


----------



## jocat

Belgy67 said:


> Home Sweet Home
> View attachment 265589


Brilliant black and white picture x


----------



## jocat

MiloandTazzy said:


> Our new cat ornament
> 
> View attachment 263357


What a lovely cute ornament hahahah bless x


----------



## Pappychi

Hello my adoring Cat Chat fans. My hooman says I'm an attention man whore who won't let her do the garden. What do you think? Love the Tarquin x


----------



## Pappychi

'Tarquin you can't go shopping with me'

'I do what I want'


----------



## Pappychi

We are all going on a family adventure apparently :Shifty


----------



## Sh N

OH: Maya moomin, you might want to step away baby, this is noisy, remember?
Maya: What? Me? Scared? When? This thing is miiiiiiiiine...

She didn't let him mow the lawn. :Shifty


----------



## huckybuck

Had the decorators in the last couple of weeks and it's been a nightmare keeping the cats away. Did really well until....


----------



## huckybuck

I know what to buy Holly for Christmas!!! Forget posh beds.....a dust sheet will go down a treat....she's gone to bed on one every evening lol!


----------



## Sh N

Uhm, I see they have had their revenge.


----------



## huckybuck

Grace hit the bottle!


----------



## MissKittyKat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 275393
> View attachment 275394
> I know what to buy Holly for Christmas!!! Forget posh beds.....a dust sheet will go down a treat....she's gone to bed on one every evening lol![/QUOT


I know that feeling. We currently have an oven in our living room due to be replaced tomorrow. I spent last night removing packaging and covered it over in a sheet. Low and behold within 30seconds Gizmo had moved from the sofa to sit on top of the oven! It didn't even look comfy x


----------



## MissKittyKat

This boy just melts my heart X


----------



## Charity

MissKittyKat said:


> This boy just melts my heart X
> 
> View attachment 275484


That's a gorgeous photo, love those pawses.


----------



## Belgy67




----------



## lymorelynn

On my sofa this morning after they had been running around since 6 a.m


----------



## Belgy67

As I was a naughty daddy and went on holiday for a week.... The girls got a new scratch post.


----------



## huckybuck

Belgy67 said:


> As I was a naughty daddy and went on holiday for a week.... The girls got a new scratch post.
> View attachment 275488


Naughty daddy good daddy lol! Bet you were forgiven!


----------



## huckybuck

Where's Huck???


----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> Naughty daddy good daddy lol! Bet you were forgiven!


Can't believe they ran away from me when I went to get them from my mum's. Soon came round though lol, I might need to get a second, when one is on top of it they stop the other getting up.


----------



## S.crane

Bear has finally allowed Ginger nut to have a go on the new bed.








A half decent pic of bear it's so difficult to get a good pic of a black cat,and show how handsome he really is.


----------



## Charity

Both just loafing about


----------



## Britt

Pooh has spent a lot of time patrolling around today but he got back an hour ago to take a nap :Cat


----------



## Citruspips

Jango and Crunchie have been snuggled up for over an hour like this


----------



## Sh N

That human has that hoover on! How dare he?


----------



## Ragdoll90

First photo in ages I've been able to get of both of them! Distracted looking at a treat!!


----------



## S.crane

Bear is not amused that he no longer has the spare duvet to himself, ginger nut just wants to snuggle ..


----------



## bluecordelia

Nosey nosey. Maine Coons have to be in the action. I had to tip her off to move it into place. Somehow cream isn't a good idea. I will be scotch guarding this weekend


----------



## huckybuck

The HBs (minus Grace cause her head's too big) have been the perfect bonnet models for Mum's crochet efforts for a very special PF baby!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Hahahaha!!!!! I am loving the HBs modelling babys bonnet!!!!!


----------



## bluecordelia

They are so [email protected]
Love the photos as always x


----------



## Charity

LOL but, blimey, if looks could kill in that first photo HB. Lovely bonnets.


----------



## Matrod

It's sit on the creeping jenny & stick his head in the rushes purring his head off time of year again .


----------



## Matrod

He's at it again


----------



## Matrod

Ooops, double post!


----------



## lymorelynn

Can't leave anything around for a minute! Back from shopping I had to nip to the loo came back to the kitchen to find this  So much for cats not needing grain


----------



## ab1g41l

Pip and all her paws!









Mr Binx sleep stretching again


----------



## Charity

I'm in favour tonight, that's a rarity


----------



## bluecordelia

Porridge will put hairs on her chest @lymorelynn x


----------



## nicolaa123

Mr skinny minny


----------



## Ludo the Maine Coon

On a cold summer's day, nothing like snuggling up to the biggest house cat in the world


----------



## Britt

The pics of the HB family with their bonnets are priceless


----------



## Belgy67

Mari relaxing.


----------



## huckybuck

Once in a blue moon Holly decides she wants a cuddle. Her fav position is with a hand over her eyes and she licks my hand. BUT attempting to take photos she proceeded to bury her nose in and lick my arm pit eughhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ab1g41l

I'm feeding and fussing next doors cat while the humans are away for the weekend.
Here's Claud, the 18 year old gorgeous ginger.


----------



## Charlotte Wright

Socks having a snooze right now


----------



## MinkyMadam

Not the best quality image, but here is my little monkey Biba looking the picture of innocence in the garden.


----------



## Britt




----------



## Sh N

Maya: Mamma, where are the birds? 
Me: They know better now, sweetie.


----------



## AmsMam

"Guess what's behind you?!"










"I didn't mean turn around, now you scared the sparrow away..."


----------



## huckybuck

Grace was doing her leg lift excercises last night!!


----------



## ab1g41l

You don't understand how much I want to squeeze onto this tier of the cat tree and snuggle with Binx tonight. Been a terrible day


----------



## Charity

ab1g41l said:


> You don't understand how much I want to squeeze onto this tier of the cat tree and snuggle with Binx tonight. Been a terrible day
> View attachment 276240


Aaaaw, Binx looks so much like Toppy now he's getting a bit older.


----------



## huckybuck

ab1g41l said:


> You don't understand how much I want to squeeze onto this tier of the cat tree and snuggle with Binx tonight. Been a terrible day
> View attachment 276240


Oh I hope today is a brighter one for you xx


----------



## Jaf

I'm so hot. Choccy has decided to honour me with a cuddle but it's 32 outside and 28 inside. I can't bear to move him to put the air con on! I'm really hungry too, tummy rumbles.


----------



## Jeano1471

Had to share this little video of the queen of my world miss Lola Bella x shes got such a little chuchy face i could eat her up hehe xx


----------



## Jasmine1290

Penny with her little spay patch!


----------



## Emma45

Maisie back with the boxes:


----------



## Mark81

Bella


----------



## urbantigers

His Mosiness showing off a very fine set of whiskers


----------



## Charity

urbantigers said:


> His Mosiness showing off a very fine set of whiskers
> 
> View attachment 276420


His Mosiness looks fabulous, gorgeous photo


----------



## bluecordelia

Fat chance at the moment of me getting the mogs photo in the sunshine so we can win a pink pen!!!

Roll on summer sunshine not just hot n sticky. X


----------



## Charity

The invisible piano ?


----------



## ab1g41l

The pair :Kiss:Cat:Cat


----------



## Ludo the Maine Coon

Tiger by my side. When you're 38lb and your pet is 34lb!


----------



## Catharinem

What do you mean, " that's the lamb's milk? " Finders keepers, shouldn't have put it down!


----------



## Brrosa

Charity said:


> The invisible piano ?
> 
> View attachment 276484


Hahahaha, love this photo / caption - made me laugh


----------



## lymorelynn

Babies - born this morning :Cat


----------



## ZoeM

Ohhh - another plant to murder up here!?


----------



## Jenny1966

I love these two sooooooo much


----------



## Britt

urbantigers said:


> His Mosiness showing off a very fine set of whiskers
> 
> View attachment 276420


What a beauty! xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

Someone's relaxed this evening. My feet are going numb!!!!!!










He's getting a little big for doing this my legs are becoming too short but I'm sure he'll find a way. He's done this since being a kitten which is so lovely x


----------



## huckybuck

I've bought Grace a toddlers outfit which needs altering....gorgeous dress and bloomers. Little H decided it was fine as is and wasn't letting anyone else get a look in!!!


----------



## Jenny1966

Molly's impression of a lion! ROAR!


----------



## bluecordelia

Last nights sleeping location.


----------



## Jackie C

It's been a damp afternoon, and I went outside to take some photographs of some snails. Betty, of course, followed me. I turned around and quickly took a photo of her.
(For some reason, the photo won't upload normally, so I've had to embed a link).


Betty by Jackie Crossley, on Flickr
Betty BW


----------



## Emma45

My beautiful photogenic little kitten:




















Sorry Maisie!


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Deep in thought


----------



## Charity

Mr and Mrs T have short memories. Here they are tonight when I was getting our meal, waiting for dinner when they've already had it. They must think I'm stupid.


----------



## lymorelynn

Worth a try


----------



## Emma45

Still her favourite box


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Lazing in bed with me this afternoon


----------



## nicolaa123

And snooze!!


----------



## huckybuck

Horrified!!!!

Little H is obsessed with Big Brother!!!!


----------



## Sh N

Hi. I'm a lazy blob with ears and a tail.


----------



## bluecordelia

He loves the drama and angst. You should have stuck with the tennis x @huckybuck


----------



## Charity

I moved these temporarily this morning while I was cleaning but Toppy thinks I've put them there for him to play with


----------



## huckybuck

Quite a rare occurrence as Holly can't bear to be in the company of the youngsters lol!!!


----------



## Emma45

Maisie tolerates afternoon nap snuggles


----------



## Britt




----------



## Pappychi

Overly attached Tottie :Joyful

She strokes my face every morning


----------



## Joy84

huckybuck said:


> The HBs (minus Grace cause her head's too big) have been the perfect bonnet models for Mum's crochet efforts for a very special PF baby!!!
> 
> View attachment 275889
> View attachment 275890
> View attachment 275891
> View attachment 275892


I've totally melted :Kiss


----------



## Joy84

I'm cat-sitting for a friend and last night had to tell her that her cat is broken :Hilarious


----------



## Emmatron

Have to share these ones of Marvin!


----------



## Emma45

@Emmatron He has such beautiful deep blue eyes! Maisie's eyes turned very light


----------



## lymorelynn

There's always one special one


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> There's always one special one
> View attachment 277270


Adorable, love their little collars. Are there five even though can only really see three?


----------



## lymorelynn

Charity said:


> Adorable, love their little collars. Are there five even though can only really see three?


There are five - two on the bottom row, you can just see one underneath Cosmo (the one on his back) the other one is buried under the others


----------



## Gwen9244

lymorelynn said:


> There are five - two on the bottom row, you can just see one underneath Cosmo (the one on his back) the other one is buried under the others


Ooh I do love a Cosmo!


----------



## bluecordelia

Cosmo is so laid back @lymorelynn in all senses x


----------



## lymorelynn

He is adorable - a prospective slave already has their eye on him :Cat


----------



## Emma45

Got these photos developed in the last 12 hours... does that count?


----------



## nicolaa123

Birthday boy!!


----------



## Matrod

nicolaa123 said:


> Birthday boy!!
> View attachment 277293


Happy Birthday Riley, hope you're slave has suitably spoiled you :Happy


----------



## nicolaa123

Yep!! New cardboard rocking chair and new catnip(drug) infused hedgehog toys


----------



## huckybuck

Another rare occurrence!!! The boys lol


----------



## huckybuck

Left over right and legs out the back!


----------



## Jeano1471

How crazy! Just nosing Pinterest an i have found my queen Lolas doppelgänger! What u guys think? X








Now this is Lola (below)


----------



## MissKittyKat

So the partner and I have finally decided to move house so had the estate agent around today taking the photos. He is a friend so spent quite a while taking photos of the kitties too  they will be getting printed (probably) onto acrylic and having pride of place when we do move.


----------



## MissKittyKat

So the partner and I have finally decided to move house so had the estate agent around today taking the photos. He is a friend so spent quite a while taking photos of the kitties too  they will be getting printed (probably) onto acrylic and having pride of place when we do move.

View attachment 277339
View attachment 277340


----------



## MissKittyKat

So the partner and I have finally decided to move house so had the estate agent around today taking the photos. He is a friend so spent quite a while taking photos of the kitties too  they will be getting printed (probably) onto acrylic and having pride of place when we do move.

View attachment 277339
View attachment 277340


----------



## MissKittyKat

So the partner and I have finally decided to move house so had the estate agent around today taking the photos. He is a friend so spent quite a while taking photos of the kitties too  they will be getting printed (probably) onto acrylic and having pride of place when we do move.

View attachment 277339
View attachment 277340


----------



## MissKittyKat

Sorry for posting the same post lotssss! I just love the kitties so much I wanted you to see them over and over again!


----------



## nicolaa123

Riley is "stuck" to his rocking chair!!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Someone likes their new toy........


----------



## AmsMam

"The weather's rubbish... Stay here and be my pillow"


----------



## Belgy67

After a difficult week I am glad to relax and have the girls clean on my lap.


----------



## bluecordelia

@nicolaa123

Sorry Riley belated birthday wishes from the BC gang xxx


----------



## Britt

The treat ball that Santa Belgy sent us is Pooh's favorite toy at the moment


----------



## Belgy67

Britt said:


> The treat ball that Santa Belgy sent us is Pooh's favorite toy at the moment
> View attachment 277469


I need to get one for my two cats. Nice to see he likes it x


----------



## Matrod

Buddha time :Angelic Please excuse the frightful doorstop :Sorry & the general mess that is my bedroom


----------



## Magic Merlin

A little over 12 hours... but he is new, and the others are still on my proper camera!


----------



## bluecordelia

Gardening day







Someone looking narky as they can't reach the new bird and butterfly boxes! X


----------



## Brrosa

Rolo completely flaked out


----------



## Joy84

I have a bodyguard when I'm taking a bath :Smuggrin


----------



## MiloandTazzy

When it's just too hot for anything


----------



## huckybuck

Too hot here too!


----------



## Matrod

Too hot here as well :Wtf so what does Rodney do, hang around in the hottest place he can find


----------



## Matrod

Baked Matilda - she keeps lying in my windowsill in full sun :Banghead. What is wrong with these cats


----------



## Psygon

Edward... 'chilling' on the windowsill.


----------



## Sh N

Mamma, its too hot and I'm exhaaaausted. Can you put some Robinsons in my fountain, please?


----------



## Brrosa

Bruno - I'm melting


----------



## Charity

I've been totally deserted tonight.  OH's in the back room which is quite cool, Mr and Mrs T have decided to sit out in their pen, which is also cool and I'm watching TV in the living room which is hot, even though I've got the curtains closed and the fan on. :Meh


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Bath time









Cuddles afterwards


----------



## Charity

daisysmama said:


> Bath time
> 
> View attachment 277790
> 
> Cuddles afterwards
> 
> View attachment 277791


That is so cute, Ernie looks gorgeous. I expect a bath was much appreciated in this hot weather.


----------



## Charity

Its much fresher here at the moment with a lovely breeze so Mr and Mrs T decided to relax outside earlier this morning...here they are the two layabouts.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Charity said:


> That is so cute, Ernie looks gorgeous. I expect a bath was much appreciated in this hot weather.


Oh most definitely @Charity he laid on his side so I could get his belly so it must've felt lovely for him

All dry now and looking more presentable


----------



## Britt

The weather is far too hot today


----------



## huckybuck

The kids think they are in Hawaii


----------



## Charity

A much more pleasant and fresher day today so rather than flopping about on the kitchen floor to stay cool, we can have a nice comfy snooze in our bed this afternoon.


----------



## Matrod

Much more comfortable for the oldies today








Not quite sure why Rodney decided to lay down in the airing cupboard but then he's being a bit peculiar today


----------



## minari

- What are you looking at?
- You


----------



## Belgy67

Dani loves a tummy rub, she is pleading.......


----------



## Charity

Belgy67 said:


> Dani loves a tummy rub, she is pleading.......
> View attachment 277908


Aaaw, that's a beautiful photo.


----------



## bluecordelia

Go on @Belgy67. You know you want too x


----------



## bluecordelia

Photos from our evening stroll up the barn. A bit of a chase as the temperatures have dropped. I thought Ivan was going to go straight up the tree but he bottled it at the last second.


----------



## Soozi

Liddy is not impressed with me laughing at her bent back ear! Lol!


----------



## Buttons1

Taken 1 minute ago. I'd love to say that Dylan was appreciating the cuddle from Ruby but he's a bit grumpy today so his tail was beating quite a lot!

u


----------



## Buttons1

He's decided that it's pointless to resist!


----------



## Charity

Buttons1 said:


> He's decided that it's pointless to resist!


Girls can be very persistent, its the same in our house.


----------



## ZoeM

Happiness is....

A purring kitten in your lap


----------



## huckybuck

You have to look closely but....Grace spotted a friend!!!! Next door's one eyed cat Ziggy!


----------



## huckybuck

Spooning boys!


----------



## Belgy67

Charity said:


> Aaaw, that's a beautiful photo.


It is indeed and very hard to resist her charms lol


----------



## Britt

Someone sent us catnip kittibits, Pooh wanted to unpack them


----------



## ab1g41l

Binx discovered he can walk the bannister today 








Then gave me heart attack doing turns at the end


----------



## Torin.

Garden Feature









Shouty Feature


----------



## ZoeM

Looking for a good pic to help get the kittens a good home


----------



## S.crane

Lost ginger nut today,spent ages looking for him only to find he's found a new hideout on top of the new wardrobe .

I've no idea how he got up there.









Spot the odd one out









Needless to say he's very happy with his new spot and couldn't care less that I Was worried he had gotten outside somehow . Still I can't stay mad at him.


----------



## huckybuck

Naughty Vacuum....


----------



## Emmatron

Marvin decided he was fed up of me playing computer games:


----------



## Dawney09

MCWillow said:


> OK - here goes..... My lot seem to know when I am stalking them and stop being cute... little sods!!!
> 
> 1st is Cedar in his new 'bed' (the box Ds new boots arrived in) LOL
> View attachment 258147
> 
> 
> Then we have Holly, very comfy on MY bed
> View attachment 258148
> 
> 
> Willow on the kitchen table...
> View attachment 258150
> 
> 
> Rowan snuggled up against Daddys boots...
> View attachment 258151
> 
> 
> Blossom in her favourite place - her cube!!
> View attachment 258153
> 
> 
> And a bonus pic of all 5 Munchkins together - oh the power of Dreamies... LOL
> View attachment 258154


OMG Rowan is stunning!


----------



## Dawney09

View media item 76223Rare sight my 2 fast asleep at my feet!


----------



## Dobby65

Muffin and her teddy this morning.


----------



## Belgy67




----------



## MissKittyKat

Just coming up to a year and he's still loving playtime


----------



## Britt

A very relaxed Pooh


----------



## Charity




----------



## lymorelynn

Coco and Cleo


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## lymorelynn

@huckybuck I do keep thinking that your cushion is another cat :Cat


----------



## Brrosa

lymorelynn said:


> @huckybuck I do keep thinking that your cushion is another cat :Cat


Haha, I keep doing the same 
I was thinking HB had a new kitten at first when seeing one of the HB cats next to the cushion.


----------



## Britt

View attachment 279082


----------



## Jaf

My beautiful Choccy and Geri. And my dodgy feet.


----------



## Britt




----------



## Brrosa

Bruno taking the long way around (through the tunnel ie cardboard box)


----------



## Charity

What big paws you have Bunty


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jiggs chilling out on his blanket on his sofa and asking for all humans to sit on the edge or floor on his sofa and asking for all humans to sit on the edge or floor
.


----------



## Vanessa131

I wonder which one dislike sharing the back of the sofa...


----------



## S.crane

Bear pretending he's not hunting the sparrows this afternoon.


----------



## Jeano1471

Heres a cheeky Lola picture! 








Well we can now add the jungle book to Lolas list of disney films she likes haha x
She lay like that watching it for over half an hour x


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Ringypie

Must kill dis mous!


----------



## MissKittyKat

My two seem to have taken over my living room today X


----------



## Ringypie

Mous is ded!!


----------



## huckybuck

The kids have decided they want to be hens!!!

Stuff the hi life treats!! Meal worms are excellent protein treats lol!!


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Cuddles


----------



## Belgy67

Why is it so quiet in my flat?

Oh just cats relaxin at the front door.


----------



## Emmatron

Larry being camera shy and showing off how big he is! Four months old and he's already getting a bit too big for the hammock on the cat tree!


----------



## Vanessa131

"Maybe if I steal Bronns bed he will go away."

It has taken him a good fifteen minutes to get in there.


----------



## huckybuck

Grace doing her ballet excercises.


----------



## Charity

The cat version of Musical Chairs


----------



## Matrod

Having a lovely relaxing sleep while I wait for the red arrows & typhoon to come over. Not so sure he'll be relaxed then


----------



## CanIgoHome




----------



## MissKittyKat

Think I'm half forgiven for going on holiday 

At least we are all in the same room x


----------



## Dozeybird95

It's a tough life


----------



## Sh N

Maya's going through new food trials again  and this is how the OH needs to sit with her while she gets the guts to chomp it down...










And post meal...


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Was worryingly quiet today..... This is what I found








n


----------



## S.crane

What do you mean it's not made for two cats.... Funny thing is they have another identical bed yet they still squeeze on one.


----------



## Emmatron

Both of the boys are tuckered out!


----------



## huckybuck

A VERY unusual love in!!! Or stand off more like...who gets off first!!!!


----------



## S.crane

Ginger nut has taken to sleeping in the bath at the moment. Must be nice and cool.


----------



## huckybuck

Huck handling the heat....


----------



## Brrosa

I love how long Huck's tail is - great photo


----------



## Matrod

This is new  I think it's the new keeping cool area


----------



## Brrosa

Bruno relaxing after supper


----------



## anachronism

Marceline making sure she looks good for the camera


----------



## QOTN

I know this is only anecdotal so not 'proof' of anything at all but I thought you might like to know of my experience of heart murmurs. In around 150 kittens I may have had 2-3 with a slight heart murmur at first vaccination. They were all pronounced fine at the visit for the second jab.

One of those kittens was destined to be my next stud and I was horrified but my vet reassured me that once the murmur was no longer there, I could consider him normal. As it turned out, for other reasons he only sired 7 kittens but they were all fine at their first vet visit.

My boy is nearly 10 now and sadly has PRA. Being blind causes him great stress when going to the vet but he always passes his heart check with flying colours. (Because he gets so stressed, the vet can hear his heart well because he does not purr all the time like my other cats do just to confuse the issue!)

I am not sure how old Marceline is but I do hope you find she has grown out of her murmur at her next check.

Edit Can I just apologise for posting this in the wrong thread? What I said should have been in Marceline's own thread.


----------



## Nonnie

Mins enjoying some evening sun (and watching one of the fat pigeons on the roof).

DSC_0358 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Brrosa

Here's Sassi reflecting


----------



## bluecordelia

The cat that's got the cream single double and whipping.


----------



## huckybuck

Washing up bowl in the sink in the utility....I thought it was a bit of food at first til I sniffed it 










How it ended up in there is beyond me!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Air conditioned bed. (wet tea towel)


----------



## Brrosa

One cool looking cat HB


----------



## urbantigers

I was going to put bedding in the washing machine but Kito made it clear he wasn't finished napping and that the duvet was very much in use


----------



## bluecordelia

The other cat that got the cream!! Same position and same bed!!
Iv maybe had a late night listening to Creamfields!!


----------



## anachronism

She went to sleep on me <3


----------



## MissKittyKat

Someone looks likes he's about to get into mischief......


----------



## MissKittyKat

MissKittyKat said:


> View attachment 281718
> Someone looks likes he's about to get into mischief......


Knew he'd be up to no good!


----------



## anachronism

I really hope you arent going to get sick of seeing her


----------



## minari

Ari is going to be spayed tomorrow, as soon as I got her carrier out and she dived straight in. Now she doesn't want to come out








Edit: 'this place is so comfortable I'm going to sleep'


----------



## anachronism

minari said:


> Ari is going to be spayed tomorrow, as soon as I got her carrier out and she dived straight in. Now she doesn't want to come out
> View attachment 281831
> 
> 
> Edit: 'this place is so comfortable I'm going to sleep'
> View attachment 281833


Does looks a very comfortable carrier


----------



## Jonescat

This is the cat in our local last night surveying the dining room and ensuring that all is well.


----------



## Emmatron

Marv getting snuggles off the boyfriend:










And Larry hanging out with him while he plays computer games:










I knew maine coons were big but I'm kinda shocked how big Larry is! He's ony 4 and a half months and he's about the size of an average cat! I'm completely in love with his giant paws.


----------



## Charity

Toppy has never lazed actually in my flower borders before but today he's decided that's the place to sunbathe. That's goodbye to my carnations then.


----------



## Brrosa

ggggrrrrr, I was sat there. Got up for one second and Bruno jumps on to my seat


----------



## minari

anachronism said:


> Does looks a very comfortable carrier


Haha she's still in love with it, even the vet trip hasn't put her off! Where I got the carrier


----------



## anachronism

minari said:


> Haha she's still in love with it, even the vet trip hasn't put her off! Where I got the carrier


I hope she is healing well after the op


----------



## minari

Ari's doing great after spay, very small wound couldn't be more pleased


----------



## anachronism

Taking up all the cat bed


----------



## S.crane

One bed is not enough for bear.


----------



## lymorelynn

Can't leave your chair for a minute


----------



## Brrosa

Haha, lovely photo @lymorelynn 
They are quick at making themselves very comfortable


----------



## urbantigers

She won't tell me off when I look this cute. No way. But I'll get Mosi to create a distraction just to be safe.


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> Can't leave your chair for a minute
> View attachment 282369


A kitten clowder :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Brrosa

urbantigers said:


> She won't tell me off when I look this cute. No way. But I'll get Mosi to create a distraction just to be safe.
> 
> View attachment 282381


Wow, so cute. His coat looks so dense and gorgeous


----------



## huckybuck

If it's not bread....it's not knickers.....it's a present (wool throw) bought for a friend!!!


----------



## Jeano1471

Not a photo but had to share this little video of my Lola! 
Its sleep time now an when shes settling down for sleep she does this haha its so sweet i love hearing her do it! She loves her blankie x


----------



## urbantigers

S.crane said:


> View attachment 282343
> View attachment 282344
> One bed is not enough for bear.


A cardboard lover I see! I've just bought that same wave scratch pad and my boys are obsessed with it.


----------



## Charity

Can't go out 'cos its raining so nothing to do but sleep or play until teatime


----------



## urbantigers

You can stand under my umbrella ella ella....


----------



## MissKittyKat

Well that's a bit cheaper than buying a box maze 










Going to try and make it bigger with tunnels and things x


----------



## Jesthar

I'm trying very hard to be productive at Magnificat Manor, but it would appear someone disagrees with my sewing technique...


----------



## huckybuck

Won't mean much but had a worrying day with Little H. He has been poorly for 24 hours but turned a corner so to see a contended face means I'm going to bed a happier Mum.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Won't mean much but had a worrying day with Little H. He has been poorly for 24 hours but turned a corner so to see a contended face means I'm going to bed a happier Mum.
> 
> View attachment 282721


Poor lad, hope he's OK. xx


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> If it's not bread....it's not knickers.....it's a present (wool throw) bought for a friend!!!
> 
> View attachment 282445
> View attachment 282446


I just love love love him, fabulous pics


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Won't mean much but had a worrying day with Little H. He has been poorly for 24 hours but turned a corner so to see a contended face means I'm going to bed a happier Mum.
> 
> View attachment 282721


Aww poor boy, glad he's feeling better. They are a worry xx


----------



## huckybuck

He's much brighter today - eaten, growled and been running around like a lunatic!!! So he obviously feels a lot better. Still got a dodgy bot but no where near as worried as yesterday!!


----------



## Emmatron

I've realised that if I sit cross legged then both the boys can sit on me without fighting with each other.



















I don't know what I'm going to do once they're fully grown though!

I didn't think Maine coons were really lap cats but Larry loves sitting on us! He doesn't like to be stroked though...


----------



## Citruspips

We have the builders in and downstairs there is currently a very loud Kango Hammer digging up a concrete floor ......just not bothered


----------



## Charity

Oh bless, wish I could be that relaxed.


----------



## anachronism

She cannot be comfortable like this!


----------



## S.crane

So much for getting my throw cushions made today... I think ginger nut wants it as a bed instead.















And he had to help out when I was making some catnip cushion too but I can't blame him for that he is catnip crazy.


----------



## lymorelynn

Cosmopolitan enjoying a bit of sunbathing at lunchtime - he was in full sun but I had to stand in the way to get a reasonable photo


----------



## Brrosa

lymorelynn said:


> Cosmopolitan enjoying a bit of sunbathing at lunchtime - he was in full sun but I had to stand in the way to get a reasonable photo
> 
> View attachment 283136


Haha, love how he is completely flat and his paws stretched out


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> Cosmopolitan enjoying a bit of sunbathing at lunchtime - he was in full sun but I had to stand in the way to get a reasonable photo
> 
> View attachment 283136


Just brilliant!!!!


----------



## Buttons1

Dylan and Ruby are such good friends at the moment


----------



## Charity

We were restless first thing this morning because it was raining and we so wanted to go out.


----------



## bluecordelia

Ivan this morning. I am suddenly looking at him thinking his eyes are starting to all of a sudden look less obvious x


----------



## huckybuck

bluecordelia said:


> Ivan this morning. I am suddenly looking at him thinking his eyes are starting to all of a sudden look less obvious x
> View attachment 283331


The green of his eyes stand out now and you have to look twice to try to see how they were - it's brilliant!!!!


----------



## Matrod

Buttons1 said:


> Dylan and Ruby are such good friends at the moment


Dylan's looking great, you wouldn't think he'd been so poorly a few days ago :Happy


----------



## Brrosa

Bruno likes his new cat bed design ( sorry for the photo quality - the lighting wasn't good)


----------



## The Wild Bunch

The squidgey one is in a sulky, whiney and clingy mood today


----------



## Nonnie

DSC_0092 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
DSC_0091 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Matrod

The sun is shining so there's only one place this old man wants to be


----------



## Jaf

Woody cat is getting much more relaxed. I desperately want to smooch her tummy but don't dare yet (she's 2 and was feral born)


----------



## Charity

No rain today, lots of sunshine so one has been topping up his tan










The other is having an afternoon snooze


----------



## GingerNinja

It's been lovely to have some sun without the horrid humidity... Ginkgo was helping me pick tomatoes this afternoon :Happy


----------



## Shammer

Deleted


----------



## Paddypaws

Mitzy performing the manoeuvre known as 'the Flump' short for Fat Lump
She is resting after a vigorous session killing her new favourite feather toy.








Love my girl!


----------



## idris

Someone's let the cat out of the bag


----------



## bluecordelia

Clean bedding and both of them are on before me. At least they are nice and cool with this weird weather


----------



## huckybuck

Little H gave Dad a helping hand to dismantle the old bed ready for the new....


----------



## Brrosa

Haha, love the last photo of Little H - how cute, such a lovely helper


----------



## Matrod

Paddypaws said:


> Mitzy performing the manoeuvre known as 'the Flump' short for Fat Lump
> She is resting after a vigorous session killing her new favourite feather toy.
> View attachment 283539
> 
> Love my girl!


She's my kind of cat, I like them chubby & fluffy


----------



## huckybuck

Brrosa said:


> Haha, love the last photo of Little H - how cute, such a lovely helper


He can be more of a hinderance lol stealing tools and running off with them or even putting them back in the tool box when you want to use them!!!


----------



## Matrod

Quite a rare sight having these two together these days. Rodney is a quite grumpy as she's on HIS dressing gown


----------



## Charity

That's a lovely photo @Matrod, love them both.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

A rare shot of madam D actually looking at the camera. Looking particularly beautiful I'm sure you will agree


----------



## lymorelynn

Martini - registered as Lambchop Vodka Martini but to be known as Oscar - looking particularly handsome this afternoon


----------



## Emmatron

Mr Larry Large Paws!


----------



## huckybuck

Emmatron said:


> Mr Larry Large Paws!


Don't know about his paws..have you seen the length of his tail?????


----------



## Emmatron

Haha yes! He is also Mr Larry long tail! I'm a bit obsessed with his paws though, I love them. How quickly do Maine coons usually grown? He's only 5 months and probably bigger than an average cat already! I know they get big but I was expecting him to grow a bit more gradually


----------



## bluecordelia

Emmatron said:


> Haha yes! He is also Mr Larry long tail! I'm a bit obsessed with his paws though, I love them. How quickly do Maine coons usually grown? He's only 5 months and probably bigger than an average cat already! I know they get big but I was expecting him to grow a bit more gradually [/QUOTE
> 
> Blue is still growing at 3 years. He has loads to go as he is still at that leggy coltish stage. Remember to buy any scratching poles or beds in xxl size!


----------



## huckybuck

Emmatron said:


> Haha yes! He is also Mr Larry long tail! I'm a bit obsessed with his paws though, I love them. How quickly do Maine coons usually grown? He's only 5 months and probably bigger than an average cat already! I know they get big but I was expecting him to grow a bit more gradually


Quickly!!!!!
But they do slow down after about a year though don't get to their full size before they reach 4/5

I took Little H to the vet yesterday and he was last there only 2 months ago - he had gained 0.2 kg again (he's coming up to 2)


----------



## Magic Merlin




----------



## anachronism

Handsome Ozzy


----------



## Forester

Dylan keeping watch from above. . . .


----------



## huckybuck

Zonked!!


----------



## huckybuck

And another one!!


----------



## Matrod

Sleepy scruff bag this morning


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> Sleepy scruff bag this morning
> View attachment 284267
> View attachment 284268


I just adore Matilda, she is so like my late best buddie Mouse. Love that first photo.


----------



## Matrod

Charity said:


> I just adore Matilda, she is so like my late best buddie Mouse. Love that first photo.


Thank you :Happy she's such a sweet girl even when she's being a stroppy scruffy baggage


----------



## Justyna.D

My big love, Fiorella Golden EstiBri*PL


----------



## buffie

I had forgotten about this thread I will need to go stalking Mr M again


----------



## bluecordelia

@Matrod love her with her eyes shut. She looks like a different cat x


----------



## Charity

NOT helping to change the bed today


----------



## Matrod

Together again







. Poor Rodney's had a bit of d&v so he's seeking a bit of comfort from his girl. She's just screeching for food


----------



## bluecordelia

Get well Rodders @Matrod xx


----------



## anachronism

Think she has won Ozzy over  Though he was less than impressed when she chewed his ear...


----------



## huckybuck

I love your two oldies @Matrod hooe Rodders feels better tomorrow


----------



## huckybuck

Gracie spotting next door's cat Ziggy.....she would so love to be friends....


----------



## Jeano1471

Lola loves her new toy! 
Shes got the spoilt girl look! 
















Best £5 ive spent for a while x love a charity shop bargin x


----------



## huckybuck

Jeano1471 said:


> Lola loves her new toy!
> Shes got the spoilt girl look!
> View attachment 284349
> 
> View attachment 284350
> 
> Best £5 ive spent for a while x love a charity shop bargin x


Fantastic!!!! The HBs need one of these!


----------



## Matrod

Whenever the sewing machine comes out she appears from nowhere & proceeds to walk back & forth in front of it in between goggling out of the window at the slightest movement 









Thankfully I was shortly rescued by a delivery & a box for madam to sit on


----------



## Charity

I think the last couple of days something has happened outdoors and over the fence to upset Bunty as she is sticking very close to home at the moment, either indoors or in our garden and is not really her happy self.  On Saturday, she was like a cat on hot bricks with her scared look and kept running and hiding every five minutes, since when she has either stayed indoors or been hanging around our garden which is very unusual.










Meanwhile, Toppy slumbers on without a care in the world.


----------



## anachronism

She's a cheeky madam!


----------



## huckybuck

Hoover boy!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Why do I always get one that likes to act the fool


----------



## mooikatje

Enid and Casper this afternoon. Super elegant by day, but they sleep in the most ridiculous ways.


----------



## huckybuck

mooikatje said:


> Enid and Casper this afternoon. Super elegant by day, but they sleep in the most ridiculous ways.
> View attachment 284429


Yin and Yang!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Cocktails in a basket :Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Those cocktails really do make you feel good!!!


----------



## Azriel391

Matrod said:


> Sleepy scruff bag this morning
> View attachment 284267
> View attachment 284268


Love these pics of Matilda , sleepy face beautiful girlx


----------



## Matrod

Tried to change by bed today, Matilda decided it was a good place for a wash up








Then Rodney had a monumental movement in the tray & went on a rampage  He likes to be dragged around the hall on the duvet


----------



## Azriel391

Wishing there was a you made me smile option @Matrod , rodders on his duvet is brilliant and Matilda looks very comfy thankyouvermuch .... no I'm soooooo not moving


----------



## mooikatje

Casper found out today that there is a whole new world in the kitchen. Enid can't make the jump yet so for now it is all his!


----------



## Smoosh

"The otter" position.









Stealing the dog toy (sorry it's blurry, taken from across the room).









Mummy, please stop taking photos of me!


----------



## Charity

What else are slaves for?


----------



## Emmatron

We're big fans of board / card games in our house and it seems the boys are too!










During one of the games Larry jumped onto the table, slid along and cards went flying everywhere! Luckily it was the last round of the game


----------



## Citruspips

Just had a lovely 5mins with a coffee catching up on a few pages of this thread. So many gorgeous pics it's lovely. That pic of @lymorelynn 's "Cocktails in a basket" is a stunner. I could have that up on my wall it's lovely, all those little characters


----------



## Smoosh

Charity said:


> What else are slaves for?
> 
> View attachment 284606


Don't tell the other kitties but I have such a soft spot for Toppy, he is just gorgeous and looks like such a little love! :Kiss


----------



## Charity

Smoosh said:


> Don't tell the other kitties but I have such a soft spot for Toppy, he is just gorgeous and looks like such a little love! :Kiss


Thank you @Smoosh , I won't tell him though, it will go to his head.


----------



## Brrosa

Rolo pretending to be a meerkat


----------



## Matrod

Charity said:


> What else are slaves for?
> 
> View attachment 284606


This is such a lovely photo, Toppy looks in total heaven :Happy


----------



## huckybuck

This really can't have been comfortable..


----------



## MissKittyKat

Not been around as have been doing some cat sitting duties, met some lovely new kitties X

This is what I woke up to this morning, My two will always be the best x


----------



## MissKittyKat

More cuddly photos. Think Gizmo is just checking I'm not going anywhere!
X


----------



## Britt

Pooh in a very relaxed mode this morning. I couldn't move for 1:30 hour ....


----------



## anachronism

One box wasnt enough for him


----------



## Theresa kelly




----------



## Buttons1

Ruby Scoobs this evening







[/URL]


----------



## Forester

That will teach me to get up for a minute.


----------



## Matrod

Forester said:


> That will teach me to get up for a minute.
> 
> View attachment 285492


Haven't see this gorgeous chap in ages! He looks so super shiny & well :Happy


----------



## huckybuck

Very unusual..a boys love in!!!!


----------



## Forester

Matrod said:


> Haven't see this gorgeous chap in ages! He looks so super shiny & well :Happy


Thanks, Yes he does look good, and seems happy and lively , if only he didn't still " return" his food on a regular basis.


----------



## Matrod

Forester said:


> Thanks, Yes he does look good, and seems happy and lively , if only he didn't still " return" his food on a regular basis.


You'll get there, you both will. It's very positive that he's so well in himself & he looks so healthy


----------



## oliviarussian

Forester said:


> That will teach me to get up for a minute.
> 
> View attachment 285492


Awwww lovely Dylan! ♥♥


----------



## lymorelynn

Sunday morning lie in


----------



## Forester

oliviarussian said:


> Awwww lovely Dylan! ♥♥


He will always find the warmest spot, whether its convenient to me , or not.


----------



## Brrosa

lymorelynn said:


> Sunday morning lie in
> View attachment 285522
> View attachment 285523
> View attachment 285524


Adorable


----------



## Forester

Matrod said:


> You'll get there, you both will*. It's very positive that he's so well in himself & he looks so healthy [*/QUOTE]
> 
> That's the complete mystery . We haven't managed to find a single food, or medication , that he responds to  yet he continues to look good, and act like a normal cat.


----------



## Forester

lymorelynn said:


> Sunday morning lie in
> View attachment 285522
> View attachment 285523
> View attachment 285524


Absolute bliss.


----------



## MissKittyKat

My babies are very chilled tonight.....


----------



## Emmatron

A rare photo of the boys together!


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets

Me with Whisper not too long after sunrise
.


----------



## Charity

Watching TV last night, well Toppy is and Bunty was until I got the camera out then she gave me a withering look as she hates having her photo taken.


----------



## Belgy67

Been a while since my rogues have made am appearance.


----------



## Jonescat

Bugsy - starting to fluff up again for the winter


----------



## Buttons1

As you can see we're all hard at work here.



In fact I'm waiting for a call back from the vet as Dylan is struggling on his back leg, but that will have to be an update on a different (less light hearted) thread.


----------



## Buttons1

Got there in the end...


----------



## Jaf

I am cold and would like to put on my dressing gown. Jackie has other ideas!


----------



## huckybuck

Playtime!!!!!


----------



## Charity

Lovely to see them all together.


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Lovely to see them all together.


It's very rare lol!!


----------



## Charity

Blowing a raspberry to show she's not impressed with me hounding her with the camera for the millionth time.


----------



## lymorelynn

Not quite 12 hours old


----------



## Citruspips

You should not be sat up there Jango


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> View attachment 286857
> 
> 
> Not quite 12 hours old


Awww Congratulations!!


----------



## huckybuck

Citruspips said:


> View attachment 286861
> You should not be sat up there Jango


He looks so grown up!!!!! Gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## bluecordelia

This appears to be Blues current favourite place. She loves having face to face head rubs. It's always my left shoulder she sits on. Kinda like a big fluffy parrot!


----------



## Matrod

Slave I see you haz cream

Give me the cream :Hungover

I gave her the cream


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just having my usual Sunday afternoon cuddle, well kitty falling asleep on my lap. I'm convinced he knows its Sunday as he has done this every week since being a kitten :Cat










Not sure how long it will be before he can no longer fit on my lap but I'm sure he'll still try! X


----------



## Charity

We love Sunday siestas


----------



## Harveybash

This was Tilly earlier today, claiming my new basket :Joyful


----------



## Harveybash

Just took and edited this pic of my Mum with her cat Tango :Cat :Kiss


----------



## MissKittyKat

Harveybash said:


> Just took and edited this pic of my Mum with her cat Tango :Cat :Kiss
> View attachment 287003


Beautiful, love shines out of the picture x


----------



## Susan M

The girls missed their mama while I was away for a couple of nights, Belle's claimed my lap to make sure I don't go away again :Happy


----------



## PetloverJo

Sunday afternoon chillaxing


----------



## cheekyscrip

My baby's sleepy squashy face...


----------



## Matrod

So full up he can't move :Hilarious he wanted lunch so has that then he ate Tilda's lunch when I left it unattended  there was some raw pheasant with his name on it for tea but he might not be getting that now :Shifty.


----------



## lymorelynn

These are my fluffy minions - get your own


----------



## Paddypaws

Fuzzy feet and a face so sweet! Wiggins working really hard on an afternoon snooze.


----------



## Torin.

When you're impatient to say hello, but are generously leaving a new person to settle in in their own time (I'll introduce properly once we're at that point).


----------



## Matrod

Two old buggars won't eat their own food but are quite happy to clear each other's bowls  And yes, most meals are eaten on my bed these days :Hungry


----------



## Brrosa

Bruno giving Rolo a delayed Spring clean


----------



## The Wild Bunch

for some reason, everybody fights to sit on top of the wash basket


----------



## Brrosa

daisysmama said:


> View attachment 287649
> for some reason, everybody fights to sit on top of the wash basket


Hahaha, I also have a similar wash basket and both Bruno and Sassi love it  They are so cute when they are lying on it


----------



## huckybuck

Can't claim credit for these pics but they made me very happy to see the HBs all doing their normal thing....

Holly posing, Grace chewing her grooming brush and Huck refusing to look at the camera but eating woo hoo!!!


----------



## Charity

Too much catnip last night methinks


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Waiting for his goop to do it's thing


----------



## The Wild Bunch

During and after. He makes me laugh when he is wrapped in a towel as he looks like a mix of ET and Yoda.


----------



## Jiskefet

My darling old man Catweazle sitting on my footstool, demanding attention


----------



## Jiskefet

Feeding Tosca in the park


----------



## Brrosa

daisysmama said:


> During and after. He makes me laugh when he is wrapped in a towel as he looks like a mix of ET and Yoda.
> 
> View attachment 287710
> View attachment 287711


Hahaha, love these photos. I just want to cuddle him when he is in his towel. He looks gorgeous in the last photo, all fluffy


----------



## Jaf

Terrible picture cos it's 4 in the morning and dark...Lori has come in, woke me up and decided to lie on the bedside cabinet, on top of a dvd case. She has to be all tidy and small cos really she is far, far too big. Bless. Zzzz.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Matrod

He didn't even have the decency to look guilty after eating Matilda's breakfast :Shifty


----------



## Harveybash

Just been having some lovely cuddles and kisses with my baby Trixie :Joyful


----------



## Jeano1471

I just had to share Lolas very first you tube video! I know i know its a photo thread an i keep posting some videos but im sure Lolas cuteness lets us off! Hehhe x


----------



## Brrosa

Jeano1471 said:


> I just had to share Lolas very first you tube video! I know i know its a photo thread an i keep posting some videos but im sure Lolas cuteness lets us off! Hehhe x


Hahaha, so cute, she is loving that


----------



## Smoosh

Jeano1471 said:


> I just had to share Lolas very first you tube video! I know i know its a photo thread an i keep posting some videos but im sure Lolas cuteness lets us off! Hehhe x


She is sooo cute!


----------



## Jeano1471

It was a toy that stuck to the window an she was that crazy she would use it as a sort of bungee jump haha. An at nearly 2 years old shes still as crazy xx


----------



## huckybuck

Finished unpacking and someone decided to see what delights I'd bought home from Dubai duty free!!!!


----------



## MissKittyKat

I don't think I could have kitties any more chilled than they are this evening. It must be the weather x


----------



## Susan M

The girls are all fast asleep for the night :Cat:Kiss


----------



## MissKittyKat

Susan M said:


> The girls are all fast asleep for the night :Cat:Kiss
> 
> View attachment 288064
> 
> 
> View attachment 288065
> 
> 
> View attachment 288066


All the kitties are chilled tonight x


----------



## Emmatron

This means war!


----------



## Susan M

Ever feel like someone's watching you....


----------



## anachronism

Susan M said:


> Ever feel like someone's watching you....
> 
> View attachment 288101


I love how the cats co ordinate with the wallpaper and carpet (or should that be the other way round )


----------



## Susan M

anachronism said:


> I love how the cats co ordinate with the wallpaper and carpet (or should that be the other way round )


:Hilarious Coordinating with your cats is the way forward! The wallpaper is a bit overkill that wasn't my choice lol!


----------



## lymorelynn

The heap, asleep :Yawn


----------



## anachronism

I left my seat and less than 30 seconds later...


----------



## Belgy67

@JaimeandBree and @huckybuck I thought you might appreciate my girls photo with this update.


----------



## huckybuck

Belgy67 said:


> @JaimeandBree and @huckybuck I thought you might appreciate my girls photo with this update.
> 
> View attachment 288201


Two gorgeous girls show off to purrfection on their lovely blanket xx


----------



## huckybuck

@slartibartfast

They still adore their fabulous kickers!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> @JaimeandBree and @huckybuck I thought you might appreciate my girls photo with this update.
> 
> View attachment 288201


Aww gorgeous girls, I'm glad they like it!


----------



## Jaf

Mariposa is happy again. The last week he has been cross, so I think he was under the weather. Wish they could talk, don't fancy trying to get him in a box...all his feralness would come out.


----------



## Charity

Toppy hiding under the sofa bed and keeping his head down, away from the nasty workmen.


----------



## bluecordelia

New job new briefcase 
Blue and Iv prefer the box. I think I should have opted for purple rather than safe black. My trusty blue one is rather worn x


----------



## Jiskefet

Catweazle is not happy, appaenly. He just had a tiff with Romeo


----------



## Jaf

Aw...he needs cuddles until he is happy!


----------



## Jaf

Choccy has come for snuggles. My beautiful boy.


----------



## Matrod

A whole double bed & we're all wedged in one corner


----------



## nicolaa123

Love my boy


----------



## oliviarussian

nicolaa123 said:


> View attachment 288401
> Love my boy


What a gorgeous pic of Dylan!


----------



## nicolaa123

oliviarussian said:


> What a gorgeous pic of Dylan!


Or Riley


----------



## Brrosa

Matrod said:


> A whole double bed & we're all wedged in one corner
> View attachment 288394


Such gorgeous cats  
Just wondering who your lovely avatar is, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## oliviarussian

nicolaa123 said:


> Or Riley


Sorry I've been on the gin!!!


----------



## Charity

After being stuck indoors for two whole days, we're glad to be outside with Stoney, our best friend again.


----------



## Matrod

Brrosa said:


> Such gorgeous cats
> Just wondering who your lovely avatar is, if you don't mind me asking?


That's my last dog Robbie, it's coming up to 10 years since we lost him, can't believe it's been so long. He reached 17, a really fantastic age


----------



## Brrosa

Matrod said:


> That's my last dog Robbie, it's coming up to 10 years since we lost him, can't believe it's been so long. He reached 17, a really fantastic age


Such a lovely looking boy. Wow, 17 years is a great age. You must have some lovely memories.


----------



## AmsMam

We're having sofa snuggle Saturday.


----------



## lymorelynn

Waiting for breakfast this morning


----------



## Matrod

When you're trying to have a wash but can't keep awake :Yawn


----------



## Brrosa

I thought I will put a cushion in the latest cardboard box when I saw Sassi lying in it.
Came back to see Sassi has been replaced by Rolo being used as an extra cushion by Bruno


----------



## MissKittyKat

Someone's rather relaxed this evening and feeling much better x


----------



## Charity

Someone else is feeling relaxed too tonight


----------



## Matrod

Charity said:


> Someone else is feeling relaxed too tonight
> 
> View attachment 288676


Oh look at him







He looks in heaven.


----------



## Susan M

Snoozy Sunday :Kiss


----------



## Brrosa

Charity said:


> Someone else is feeling relaxed too tonight
> 
> View attachment 288676


Hahaha, he looks so tiny  He is one chilled cutie


----------



## huckybuck

Halloween table runners!


----------



## huckybuck

Hmm not a cat but I'll give you one guess who the culprit is....


----------



## Mark81

Shadow


----------



## Brrosa

huckybuck said:


> Halloween table runners!
> 
> View attachment 288685


Ooohh, I definitely need to buy one of those table runners


----------



## Jiskefet

Visiting Tosca


----------



## Emmatron

Larry has taken up yoga!


----------



## Charity

Emmatron said:


> Larry has taken up yoga!


That is some fluffy tummy


----------



## cheekyscrip

Just his mug shot...

And with his dog...









Cat treats!


----------



## Charity

Waiting to pounce on Bunty when she comes in


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Brrosa

Bruno doesn't even wait for me to get up from my seat, but instead cries for me to get up so he can have my cushion. 
He doesn't even look sorry.


----------



## Jaf

The gingers, Geri and Lori. Must get a better camera, they are really pretty cats.


----------



## huckybuck

Note the paw in the last photo lol I was getting the warning growl ...


----------



## MissKittyKat

He kept falling off my lap today so I now have some scratches on my legs where he was trying to hold on


----------



## Belgy67

A wee photo for you all.One where Mari shows how much she loves it when I relax on recliner and Dani owning the floor.


----------



## lymorelynn

We are 3 weeks old and getting cheeky :Cat


----------



## Matrod

It's crumble & cream time again - cue two agog aged moggies :Cat


----------



## Susan M

lymorelynn said:


> We are 3 weeks old and getting cheeky :Cat
> View attachment 289506
> View attachment 289507
> View attachment 289508
> View attachment 289509
> View attachment 289510
> View attachment 289511


I can't believe they're 3 weeks old already! So cute!


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> We are 3 weeks old and getting cheeky :Cat
> View attachment 289506
> View attachment 289507
> View attachment 289508
> View attachment 289509
> View attachment 289510
> View attachment 289511


I like the 'cheeky' phase but am looking forward to the 'trouble' phase!


----------



## Susan M

3am in the spotty & stripey cat household. 
It was too cute not to take a pic :Cat


----------



## Jaf

Poor Wayne in the window. The outies like to play with bugs. Lori having a nice wash by the fire, Geri asleep. Woody sleeping too but she is supposed to be an outie, shhh! Ps if anyone knows a good sofa with nice pull out foot rests, this one is very old.


----------



## Charity

DO NOT DISTURB


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Showing off his fuzzy tum










This one was taken a few days ago but thought it was too nice not to share


----------



## Charity

Bunty loves her wildlife programmes and was totally transfixed watching Planet Earth II tonight. Now its finished, she's gone to sleep.


----------



## Jaf

Jackie is really comfy on the big sofa, so me Lori and Choccy are on the little sofa!


----------



## Jaf

What to get a cat for Christmas? A nice paper envelope! Geri and Lori again, with Honey dog's furry in need of a brush back.


----------



## S.crane

We have window fitters in so the bed has had to be put up out the way, ginger nut and bear are having a great time with their new hide out


----------



## Emmatron

For the first time ever.... I CAUGHT THE BOYS SNUGGLING!










It does look a bit like Marv is biting Larry's tail though, ha!


----------



## Matrod

I bought a yeowww rainbow to send to my aunts new cats but a certain old man claimed it first, it's currently drying off in the airing cupboard after some serious drooling


----------



## lymorelynn

Lambchop Almond Delight


----------



## Jonescat

This box ain't big enough for the both of us....


----------



## Charity

I think Toppy's bed is sinking , probably because Bunty is usually sitting on top of him in it.


----------



## bluecordelia

@Charity your photos make me smile. The shot of 2 tails hanging over was a classic xx


----------



## bluecordelia

Bit nippy out so I have a bed hogger and an ottoman peeper







No doubt mumsy will be woken at 3am to let them out x


----------



## QOTN

One of my groups this afternoon, *asleep in a heap* as usual. I think they are telling me to light the stove.


----------



## QOTN

I think my approval rating has soared with three of them. The other two have told me it is too hot right by the stove. You can't please all the people.........


----------



## Matrod

Cuddles with the old man tonight :Happy


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ok, so trying to get my Christmas card photo ready and instead i end up with this.......










Must try harder x


----------



## Matrod

Full wedged tonight. Rodney's snoozing on my leg & it's starting to go numb :Nailbiting


----------



## idris

the only reason to have a real fire


----------



## Jonescat

This is Aelfred's box. My house has far too many boxes for just this reason


----------



## Charity

Who wants to go out on a day like this when you can spend all afternoon dozing with a friend


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Nodding off mid groom. His belly fluff is growing back but very slowly


----------



## Soozi

Awww these pics are just brilliant! Might as well add a silly one of Liddy!


----------



## huckybuck

It's dunk time!!


----------



## Jaf

Choccy, Geri and Woody. We are not going out.


----------



## Quartermass

Johnny's first catnip toy arrived today... it's safe to say he likes catnip, he's been murdering the dinosaur for a good five minutes now!


----------



## huckybuck

I have a new putting coach..
























Not too sure if he's helping!!


----------



## Charity

Must be cold if they're both hogging the radiator


----------



## Brrosa

Couldn't wait any longer to make a cuppa so Sassi gets to keep my slipper as I hop to the kitchen


----------



## lymorelynn

It's been a busy day interviewing new slaves


----------



## Smoosh

Loki is enjoying a new box.


----------



## huckybuck

Mr HB loves Christmas!!! He found a spare set of lights and my new staple gun


----------



## The Wild Bunch

The only time these two are quiet


----------



## Matrod

I made some mince pies yesterday along with my glamorous assistant, there were floury paw prints everywhere


----------



## Azriel391

Matrod said:


> I made some mince pies yesterday along with my glamorous assistant, there were floury paw prints everywhere
> View attachment 292402


Love your beautiful assistant and her floury paws xx


----------



## urbantigers

Can you tell the radiator is on?


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Hello beautiful


----------



## Tweety1977

This is Bad Bob (Bobbi) the kitten from my profile pic, all grown up and naughty. Sitting in my seat is done as a usual protest. When I tell her to move she chunters at me, like she's flicking me the bird lol!


----------



## Jaf

Lori on my lap, Woody next to me lying on her back and Jackie on the floor being a seal. Love this lot.


----------



## Brrosa

Jaf said:


> Lori on my lap, Woody next to me lying on her back and Jackie on the floor being a seal. Love this lot.
> 
> View attachment 292536


I can't work out the picture - are there more then 3 cats ?


----------



## Jaf

Just the 3. Lori is half sitting on top of Woody. There are a lot of feet. This is a pic of the outies for those that like counting cats!


----------



## Jaf

Geri has joined us. Honey dog just visible on the floor, being a lumpy rug. It's my bed time but I can't move without disturbing cats...so shall take lots of pics.


----------



## Jaf

Choccy has got the other sofa all to himself. Doesn't look the slightest upset by it.


----------



## Brrosa

Jaf said:


> Just the 3. Lori is half sitting on top of Woody. There are a lot of feet. This is a pic of the outies for those that like counting cats!
> 
> View attachment 292537
> View attachment 292538


Gorgeous photos. Hahaha, for the first photo I thought one of Lori's paws (far left) was an ear so was seeing 3 ears so I thought their was an extra cat


----------



## huckybuck

I am having a nightmare trying to wrap anything in the HB house....


----------



## oliviarussian

huckybuck said:


> I am having a nightmare trying to wrap anything in the HB house....
> 
> View attachment 292745


Just bubble wrap him and send him my way!!!!


----------



## Canine K9

Hanging out with this girl today


----------



## huckybuck

Away for a couple of days and Mr HB sent me a photo of the boys...
Little H does love his big brother...


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> Away for a couple of days and Mr HB sent me a photo of the boys...
> Little H does love his big brother...
> 
> View attachment 292945


I think you mean little brother poor huck he's being out bigged lol


----------



## Char8607

Just opened my birthday presents and Storm is making use of the packaging bless him x


----------



## Jaf

Sausage cat making herself comfy with Choccy boy.


----------



## cheekyscrip

The remote hoarder...


----------



## Charity

Toppy's latest fad every night, sleeping on the window cill and sticking his head out between the curtains.


----------



## Britt

King Pooh on his new throne
View attachment 293384


----------



## Brrosa

Ummm, curtain seems to be bulging out and I don't remember it having a fur rim 
I wonder where Bruno is :Cat


----------



## Charity

Someone's found a Christmas box and is no doubt wondering if HIS presents are going in it.


----------



## Britt

My tiger on a tiger carpet


----------



## Matrod

Rodney has well & truly claimed their new blanket :Yawn


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> Rodney has well & truly claimed their new blanket :Yawn
> View attachment 293876


He looks well content


----------



## Guest

A little stray who I took in a few weeks ago, she still doesnt have a name


----------



## Matrod

Not sure you should be up there eating Tilda's food Rodney :Shifty


----------



## lymorelynn

Britt said:


> My tiger on a tiger carpet


Picture didn't load @Britt


----------



## bluecordelia

Yeah @Britt no photo x


----------



## Charity

Saturday night chilling


----------



## Britt

lymorelynn said:


> Picture didn't load @Britt


Sorry folks but I dropped my ipad a few days ago and it is at the repair shop. I hope I will recover all my pics


----------



## cheekyscrip

Not sure which Chat this goes on...


----------



## nicolaa123




----------



## Jaf

COH2350 said:


> A little stray who I took in a few weeks ago, she still doesnt have a name
> View attachment 293878


She looks lovely @COH2350, very lucky to have found you.


----------



## Guest

Jaf said:


> She looks lovely @COH2350, very lucky to have found you.


She is such a little sweetheart. When we took her to the vets to be examined they found that she is missing most of her front teeth and 3 of her canines are broken off half way up or along the gum line and she is scared of people walking past her and cowers down. He thinks that she was most likely kicked in the face at some point to cause the damage to her teeth and the fear. She is terrified of men and cowered into a corner and growled the first time my boyfriend tried to greet her. She is settling in here and given that she seems to have had a rough life up until this point I think we will just keep her now. We called her Pandora and she is slowly but surely coming out of her shell, yesterday I got her to play with a laser toy and it was the first time she has been interested in it and she has been out exploring more and more of the house everyday. Im just happy she has a nice warm bed and a family just in time for christmas


----------



## Charity

COH2350 said:


> She is such a little sweetheart. When we took her to the vets to be examined they found that she is missing most of her front teeth and 3 of her canines are broken off half way up or along the gum line and she is scared of people walking past her and cowers down. He thinks that she was most likely kicked in the face at some point to cause the damage to her teeth and the fear. She is terrified of men and cowered into a corner and growled the first time my boyfriend tried to greet her. She is settling in here and given that she seems to have had a rough life up until this point I think we will just keep her now. We called her Pandora and she is slowly but surely coming out of her shell, yesterday I got her to play with a laser toy and it was the first time she has been interested in it and she has been out exploring more and more of the house everyday. Im just happy she has a nice warm bed and a family just in time for christmas
> View attachment 294139


What a lovely Christmas story. Very sad that someone hurt her but she is lucky to have found you and her forever home. Love her name.


----------



## Jaf

We've had terrible weather lately, rain coming in all over the house. Geri likes drinking water out of buckets! Today we had the first sun in weeks, the cats were having a fine time in the sun. Here's Lori, Mari and Geri. Geri has her 2 week checkup after her teeth extraction tomorrow.










Jackie









Choccy


----------



## Char8607

Now Storm is the man about the house he's taking his role very seriously, spending his days scaring the baddies away from the house. It seems to be wearing him out though......


----------



## Charity

Getting fed up I think


----------



## Belgy67




----------



## huckybuck

What?


----------



## Matrod

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 294466
> View attachment 294467
> 
> 
> What?


The face of innocence :Hilarious:Angelic


----------



## mrvikas

Sam & Bhaji!


----------



## oliviarussian

Waiting for Santa


----------



## Belgy67

All I want for Christmas is a box...


----------



## Char8607

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 294466
> View attachment 294467
> 
> 
> What?


What a gorgeous cat!


----------



## MissKittyKat

My new doorstop......


----------



## Belgy67

I couldn't find Dani after dinner but when TV switched off I got a wee clue.....


----------



## Char8607

My brothers cat Bruno looking festive for his Christmas dinner


----------



## Jaf

Choccy wanted to get in the box...I told him he wouldn't fit, but he still had a go. I tried sooo hard not to laugh when the box fell over. He sulked for a few minutes!


----------



## Shrike

Nice frosty morning here in Nottingham, so took some shots of my favourite model! I'm hoping for another layer of frost tomorrow to take some more, in the meantime here's a sneaky preview!


----------



## Belgy67

Peace in the household.


----------



## huckybuck

Huck thinks Christmas is just for him!!!!


----------



## Smoosh

He loves his scratcher!



















Snuggled with his daddy










And this is what I wake up to every morning


----------



## urbantigers

Yes I know I'm high up. I like being high up. I'm trying to sleep so will you get that ruddy camera out of my face?


----------



## lymorelynn

A bed full of kitties - too lazy to get up this morning


----------



## Charity

We bought them this mat for Christmas it has a scratch pad, thankfully, they like it


----------



## KittenKong

Last cuddle of 2016!
Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Torin.

I got home on Friday evening after a week away (I wasn't far and popped in daily to feed people, but hadn't been able to spend quality time). After a bit of wariness and clingyness, I got a proper cat on my knee cuddle last night


----------



## Matrod

The aged ones are very happy now all the festivities are over & we can finally get back to their normal routine


----------



## MissKittyKat

Enjoying watching Sherlock with my two best friends x

This is the first time I've had a proper lap sitting session since we moved so very happy


----------



## Jaf

Sausage cat is not only sneaking in and having a lovely snooze, but is making herself very comfy in my new throw. She has licked it to death too.


----------



## Jaf

I took a photo this afternoon of Ollie. He is rather saying "I'm King of the castle".


----------



## Char8607

So this isn't a flattering photo of either Storm or myself but it's very significant......

This was the reaction I got after coming home having only been out of the house a few hours. It's significant because this is the little monkey who, less than 3 months ago barely gave me the time of day and would barely let me pick him up let alone anything else!


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Citruspips

No self respect


----------



## Torin.

EXCUSE YOU









(those apparent runaway leaves are actually ones he plucked)


----------



## Belgy67

Who can remember where I got this pic from?


----------



## Lisa2701

❤ Ziggy and Pippin ❤

Excuse my dirty windows

















Figured out he can get up onto the window sill. Really intrigued by the big bad world.


----------



## huckybuck

Belgy67 said:


> Who can remember where I got this pic from?
> 
> View attachment 296706
> 
> View attachment 296707


Oh goodness I think it might be FB CP and found? Is it almost a year?

I can certainly remember studying her patterns to the millimetre and trying not to cry with relief.


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> Oh goodness I think it might be FB CP and found? Is it almost a year?
> 
> I can certainly remember studying her patterns to the millimetre and trying not to cry with relief.


5th Feb was when she went missing. And yes these are the photos.


----------



## Charity

Belgy67 said:


> 5th Feb was when she went missing. And yes these are the photos.


What an awful, worrying time that was, remember it well.


----------



## cheekyscrip

His favourite toys are never cat toys...


----------



## Emmatron

Please excuse the terrible photo of me in a onesie... but look at the size of Larry! I can't believe he's only 9 months!


----------



## Char8607

Emmatron said:


> Please excuse the terrible photo of me in a onesie... but look at the size of Larry! I can't believe he's only 9 months!


Wow @Emmatron he's a beaut! What breed is he if you don't mind me asking? He's certainly looking most at home on your lap!


----------



## Emmatron

@Char8607 He's a maine coon


----------



## bluecordelia

Emmatron said:


> Please excuse the terrible photo of me in a onesie... but look at the size of Larry! I can't believe he's only 9 months!
> 
> The tail with a cat on it!!
> 
> He is beautiful. I have an long lithe MC and a rescue who is currently slimming as he has overdone it on the mince pies and dreamies lately


----------



## KittenKong

Asleep and looking absolutely adorable! I couldn't help taking this photo of Tabatha a few minutes ago.


----------



## Matrod

Trying to eat my coconut blueberry yogurt in peace - no chance  he's absolutely ridiculous :Hilarious


----------



## Paddypaws

@Matrod that look of concentration on his face is too adorable.


----------



## Charity

Oh Rodney, you are such a sweetheart


----------



## bluecordelia

@Matrod isnt there a lick for Rodney! X


----------



## Matrod

bluecordelia said:


> @Matrod isnt there a lick for Rodney! X


No way! Far too delicious to share


----------



## cheekyscrip

Sleepy face...purring softly ..


----------



## anachronism

Supergirl!


----------



## cheekyscrip

More of lazycat...







I can watch him sleep forever...[A


----------



## Matrod

I got the cats a new yeeeeow toy, Matilda dared to play with it a few evenings ago & since then it has been closely guarded by himself :Hilarious


----------



## Jackie C

*Life is just too exhausting for one cat to handle....... *


----------



## Charity

"Could you stop messing about on that computer and go and get our lunch?"


----------



## kathryn773

err...... as Smudge has only been in the house less than 48 hours ive many to chose from!


----------



## idris

It's good to be the king , and have the kings things. like a giant kicker from HB and a regal tail all his own 








used for wafting away subserviants


----------



## huckybuck

The bag thief strikes again


----------



## huckybuck

And will not surrender!!!


----------



## Jaf

I have 4 cats at the mo. Bit blurry pic but you get the idea... Geri, Choccy, Lori and Sausage (and Honey dog)


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> The bag thief strikes again
> 
> View attachment 297515


I think you should take him on your holidays, he'd be a great help carrying the luggage.


----------



## Jackie C

TRYING to read last night.


----------



## Charity

Jackie C said:


> View attachment 297563
> 
> 
> TRYING to read last night.


She's certainly one for settling in quickly, its lovely


----------



## Jackie C

Charity said:


> She's certainly one for settling in quickly, its lovely


It's lovely, but she wanted a Whiskas dentabyte! I'd given her a couple, and she went berserk! She was ALL over the bed, all over the bedside cabinet, knocking things over, purring, rubbing. She was batting at my hand and face with her paw. In fact, she was acting like a demented dog! 
She can get over-excited, so no more whiskas dentabytes for her! She went far too loopy. This was 1am. The bloody things stink, so I bet she could smell them on my fingers.


----------



## huckybuck

Hmmm what do I fancy????


----------



## huckybuck

Who needs a bed?????

Just use Mum's best coat!


----------



## Charity

Toppy's reading Beatrix Potter, he's very clever, he can read upside down


----------



## Erenya

Einstein says "too cold, staying here"


----------



## Jaf

Ollie is such a fluff ball. Huge feet. He is making himself at home...I really want to kiss his tummy but don't dare just yet! He was just playing with a pen, the first time I've seen him play, but he's lost it down the sofa.


----------



## Matrod

NOT impressed at a frosty garden, not a single blade of grass to eat :Shifty


----------



## huckybuck

LOL same here - Grace and Huck have just run onto the lawn for a chew and looked as if to say "whaaat?"


----------



## Matrod

'Helping' me do the bird watch  he did progress to fully getting on my lap tray & wobbled about for a bit purring his head off :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Matrod said:


> 'Helping' me do the bird watch  he did progress to fully getting on my lap tray & wobbled about for a bit purring his head off :Hilarious
> View attachment 298864


EEK and I spy with my little eye the tip of a green pen lol!!


----------



## Matrod

huckybuck said:


> EEK and I spy with my little eye the tip of a green pen lol!!


Haha, correct! It was the only pen for the job


----------



## MissKittyKat

My naughty kitty, I only turned my back for a second!


----------



## huckybuck

MissKittyKat said:


> My naughty kitty, I only turned my back for a second!
> View attachment 298870


Is it me or does anyone else love looking in people's fridges? 
I love the decadent bottle of opened Moet just casually sitting there lol!! You need a teaspoon in the top though!


----------



## MissKittyKat

huckybuck said:


> Is it me or does anyone else love looking in people's fridges?
> I love the decadent bottle of opened Moet just casually sitting there lol!! You need a teaspoon in the top though!


Think it's probably a bit late for the Moët now!


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> Is it me or does anyone else love looking in people's fridges?


Me too! new thread? :Cat


----------



## Charity

The "what do you want, I'm busy" look


----------



## Matrod

Two old buggars having a snuggle :Happy


----------



## huckybuck

"Helping" with recycling bags from the Ocado delivery. Except he wouldn't give them back to the driver...


----------



## Erenya

￼ I don't believe this. Actual semi-snuggles!!!


----------



## Jackie C

Holly seems to have found her favourite spot: the bathroom sink! I found her curled up asleep in it at 6am this morning! She also stands with her back feet in the sink, one paw on the towel rail and bats the bathroom cord with her other paw!


----------



## huckybuck

This is what I'm up against!!!

He managed to sink his teeth into the mozzarella bag and proceeded to run around the house with it dripping whilst I tried to get it off him....my new carpet arghhhhhh!!!!?


----------



## Jaf

Next time he gets in a box...close it up quick sharp and post him to me, please. I don't like cheese though, you can keep that.


----------



## KittenKong

No photo I'm afraid but Tabatha did something she hasn't done since she was a small kitten.

She climbed up my back and perched on my shoulder!


----------



## huckybuck

KittenKong said:


> No photo I'm afraid but Tabatha did something she hasn't done since she was a small kitten.
> 
> She climbed up my back and perched on my shoulder!


Aww I remember her doing that!!!


----------



## kathryn773

my new bed


----------



## KittenKong

Tabatha showing off her tiger stripes yesterday evening.


----------



## immum

Spot the cat.....Milo is hiding!


----------



## immum

Indie's favourite spot in the evening:


----------



## huckybuck

Still loving his stinkers @slartibartfast


----------



## huckybuck

And Gracie....


----------



## Jonescat

Aelfred's search for a big enough bed continues...


----------



## bluecordelia

Take it off her if you dare!


----------



## Charity

Butter wouldn't melt 










Very relaxed today


----------



## Jaf

Sausage has found my bed! Lori doesn't seem to mind as long as she gets the dressing gown.


----------



## Matrod

TRAITOR!! In bed with his granny this morning :Shifty


----------



## Emmasian

Freya finds her Mummy's new king size super tog duvet irresistible....


----------



## Jackie C




----------



## Jaf

Bisto had an adventure yesterday. Not sure how but he was stuck in my neighbour's courtyard. Could hear him crying. She left a couple of years ago but luckily left a key. Drove round with a cat box. He seems fine, I think he couldn't find his way out. Ollie was with him but he got himself out! Bisto has been eating all day, is a bit farty so has a sofa to himself. Normally Geri and Lori won't let him in the house so they must be feeling sorry for him.


----------



## huckybuck

loo roll anyone?


----------



## Jackie C

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 299930
> View attachment 299932
> View attachment 299933
> 
> 
> loo roll anyone?


LOL! How on earth do you keep up with him? He seems to have the energy of 10 cats!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 299930
> View attachment 299932
> View attachment 299933
> 
> 
> loo roll anyone?


Ha ha! Gives a new meaning to the expression "toilet roll holder". He really is obsessive isn't he though we love seeing him with all his little finds.


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Emmasian

Too cute!


----------



## Jaf

We haven't really got up yet. Lazy Saturday! Choccy, Lori and Geri.


----------



## Charity

First thing this morning

_one minute....wide awake









next....fast asleep_


----------



## ewelsh

Great scratching post!


----------



## Imzee007

My girlfriend's cat taking a nice soak hehe. Gypsee is seriously the most awesome and laid back cat I have ever met.


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Psygon

Sunday night hugs. Clark and his uncle Ed.


----------



## Imzee007

Ten mins ago ☺


----------



## Soozi

Mousey I love you!


----------



## Imzee007

Gypsee after a vet visit..shes happy and healty


----------



## Matrod

Must be warmer today, Rodney's up top in the porch, his favourite spot on a nice day :Cat


----------



## Char8607

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 299930
> View attachment 299932
> View attachment 299933
> 
> 
> loo roll anyone?


Our Cloud used to do this always made me laugh! He's a beautiful boy seems such a character!


----------



## Charity

How rude!


----------



## huckybuck

Knickers????


----------



## Jonescat

We are not up yet either so if you could just take that camera away....


----------



## Erenya

￼what do you mean this isn't a cat bed..

(still waiting for a chippy to fit the final kitchen surface...)


----------



## Charity

The plan was for him to sleep on the cushion but he had other ideas


----------



## MissKittyKat

Someone's making sure I don't drown .........


----------



## Jaf

Lots of cats around this evening, 9! Here's Ollie looking very fluffy and happy.










And Woody, Bisto and Sausage. The brown envelope is everyone's favourite toy, even the dog has had a go sitting on it!


----------



## Emmasian

Rafa wants a bath...


----------



## huckybuck

Here's Dinner!!!!!!!


----------



## Mirandashell

Holy momma I wouldn't want to meet that in a dark alley.....


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 301440
> 
> 
> Here's Dinner!!!!!!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Citruspips

Just got myself a new log basket


----------



## Charity

Citruspips said:


> View attachment 301464
> View attachment 301465
> Just got myself a new log basket


Or rather you haven't.  Wish cats would get in their carriers with this much enthusiasm.


----------



## Charity

On my bed this morning, Toppy's watching Storm Doris, Bunty's not bovvered.


----------



## Matrod

Miss Scruffbag


----------



## Matrod

Old man in the sunshine, he did go outside but one gust from the wind sent him racing back inside shrieking


----------



## Jackie C

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 301440
> 
> 
> Here's Dinner!!!!!!!


I see the obsession with plastic continues...... LOL


----------



## Jaf

Cat food..."Mack ack ack". Dad says they are Starlings and were in danger of becoming extinct.


----------



## Emmasian

I see your mack ack ack and raise you a MRRRRP! Mine have taken to sitting under the may tree hoping a boidy will suddenly drop out of it. Poor darlings are so frustrated. They have asked for a budgie for Xmas;-)


----------



## Vantuuz

When you spend lots of money on toys but get kids to play all evening with the packaging.. And kitty gets excited to try the "new super toy" as well..


----------



## Smoosh

Sunbathing on the coffee table









To keep out of the way of his crazy new baby brother!


----------



## huckybuck

Smoosh said:


> Sunbathing on the coffee table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To keep out of the way of his crazy new baby brother!


Awwww hope they are becoming friends!!!!


----------



## Smoosh

huckybuck said:


> Awwww hope they are becoming friends!!!!


Loki is being so good with him  First few days he mostly avoided him but now he's basically back to normal as he's realised that Frankie is too small to get on the furniture. They even played a bit today!


----------



## huckybuck

Smoosh said:


> Loki is being so good with him  First few days he mostly avoided him but now he's basically back to normal as he's realised that Frankie is too small to get on the furniture. They even played a bit today!


That's just brilliant! I love hearing when cats and dogs get on so well. He prob thinks Frankie is a kitten lol!


----------



## Matrod

Smoosh said:


> Sunbathing on the coffee table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To keep out of the way of his crazy new baby brother!


OMG he's gorgeous :Happy I saw on dog chat you'd got a new addition & was wondering when you were going to introduce him, great to hear Loki isn't bothered by the newcomer :Cat


----------



## Smoosh

Matrod said:


> OMG he's gorgeous :Happy I saw on dog chat you'd got a new addition & was wondering when you were going to introduce him, great to hear Loki isn't bothered by the newcomer :Cat


Thank you! He's so lovely.

I wasn't sure if I should post photos in the cat forum! I was thinking of doing a little introduction thread


----------



## Matrod

Smoosh said:


> Thank you! He's so lovely.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I should post photos in the cat forum! I was thinking of doing a little introduction thread


We don't mind the odd dog in cat chat!


----------



## Matrod

ALL glasses of water belong to Matilda these days :Hungry


----------



## bluecordelia

Easy like Sunday morning....
I didn't get chance to smooth out the new sheet and it's now a certainty that the luxury of that clean bedding feeling has been taken over by felines.









In some ways this is revenge as last night I got Ivan's long standing inside leg and tummy mat. I was feeling quite smug as I was on top of his coat. To show he were not amused, Iv has sauntered in this morning with a damp bad hair day going on that looks like someone has had hair crimpers on him. He has now got clumpy hair on his tum that I swear wasn't there yesterday. I have resorted to snipping now as his coat is so thick. Aaargh....x


----------



## Shrike

Crocuses are up. Time to get a quick photoshoot!


----------



## Joy84

Just because


----------



## Jaf

Ginges on their favourite bed....me!


----------



## Belgy67

It's been a while since I posted in here. Content kitties eating.


----------



## huckybuck

Belgy67 said:


> It's been a while since I posted in here. Content kitties eating.
> View attachment 301944


Lovely to see you all and two content kitties especially.


----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> Lovely to see you all and two content kitties especially.


I know I have been awol but so busy trying to get boat ready and doing some courses and exams for sailing.


----------



## GingerNinja

"baby" Luna-belle on a rare cuddly moment yesterday


----------



## huckybuck

Belgy67 said:


> I know I have been awol but so busy trying to get boat ready and doing some courses and exams for sailing.


I hope you can sail to Chester around April 22nd lol!!!


----------



## catmanscoop

Hugely funny video i found on youtube from a british guy talking about the nuisance of finding cat hairs everywhere haha!
Definitely worth a watch -


----------



## huckybuck

catmanscoop said:


> Hugely funny video i found on youtube from a british guy talking about the nuisance of finding cat hairs everywhere haha!
> Definitely worth a watch -


This thread is for photos of your own cat taken within the last 12 hours?????????
Random!


----------



## Jackie C

* Holly likes to lay in the bathroom sink.....*


----------



## huckybuck

Even the post is not safe!!!


----------



## Matrod

Enjoying a bit of bird watching 








Oh hi mum!


----------



## bluecordelia

Little H will be on Crim Watch soon! 
Tilda looks so regal x


----------



## lymorelynn

The girls thought the gardener (my husband) was interesting this afternoon :Cat


----------



## MoochH

Saturday snoozing. I'm having a Mooch morning as out this evening at a party and the guilt of leaving her till the early hours is too much!


----------



## bluecordelia

@MoochH leave her some snacks and the telly on x


----------



## MoochH

bluecordelia said:


> @MoochH leave her some snacks and the telly on x


Snacks hidden in loads of places ... most eaten before I left!!! Radio and a light left on

Today it looks like I have one job to make up for getting home at 1.30 am ..... chin scritching


----------



## bluecordelia

This mornings fluffy pillow. Ivan is such a sweetheart x


----------



## huckybuck

Little H went to a groomer yesterday evening for the first time!

He was very very well behaved but it helped that he had his first sighting of a dog - the groomer had a Chihuahua and he couldn't keep his eyes off her lol!!

Someone is holding her up behind my left shoulder for this photo!!!


----------



## kathryn773

stealth cat plotting her next position


----------



## bluecordelia

@huckybuck did he get a bath? I am resorting to chopping chunks off the pair of them. Iv is always knotty but Blue has developed knotty chunks on her sides. Both look slightly mangy as the moment.

He looks fabulous as always. X


----------



## lymorelynn

Sleepy Sunday afternoon :Cat


----------



## huckybuck

bluecordelia said:


> @huckybuck did he get a bath? I am resorting to chopping chunks off the pair of them. Iv is always knotty but Blue has developed knotty chunks on her sides. Both look slightly mangy as the moment.
> 
> He looks fabulous as always. X


No I won't ever bathe him (I only believe it's needed for showing) so it was a couple of mats clipped and then a good comb through. 
I think I scared the groomer as I said I didn't want him stripped but I would let him have a bit more of a go next time!


----------



## bluecordelia

@huckybuck I was considering buying a trimmer as this year has been awful for Iv. I look at him and think it would drive me bonkers with all that fur. Glad Little H enjoyed his pamper session. 
X


----------



## cheekyscrip

The rule says nothing that it has to be cat photo? So I really wanted to post Scrip and spring flowers...hope it is ok?








And spring clouds over Africa








Ok. Garfield.


----------



## Jaf

Ooh, we've loads of those little yellow flowers too. Anyone know what they are?


----------



## Jaf

Sausage, cat breaker-in extraordinaire, in a box.


----------



## QOTN

Jaf said:


> Ooh, we've loads of those little yellow flowers too. Anyone know what they are?


Looks like an Oxalis. Apparently Oxalis pes caprae is a common wild flower in Spain. We have wild Oxalis in the UK but they have much smaller flowers and bronze coloured leaves.


----------



## Sairy

Look at this Sexy boy enjoying the sun


----------



## cheekyscrip

Sairy said:


> Look at this Sexy boy enjoying the sun
> 
> View attachment 302417


What a gorgeous boy...


----------



## Sairy

cheekyscrip said:


> What a gorgeous boy...


Thanks! He is a beautiful man.


----------



## Buttons1

Taken a couple of weeks ago but only just got photo bucket to work again.

Dylan and Ruby holding hands!


----------



## Emmasian

Freya caught in the middle of giving a blissed out Teddy a full bodywash!


----------



## Charity

Do Not Disturb


----------



## kathryn773

looking trimmer after the new rake!


----------



## kathryn773

just look at that spotty belly!


----------



## Charity

Relaxing










Being naughty!!


----------



## JakeCallieSaff

Saffie taking command of the new sleep tent that came today


----------



## Shrike

Brooke has the perfect way to spend a dull, drizzly day in Nottingham!









The way cats use their tail as a sleep mask always makes me smile!


----------



## Shrike

Well she had to go out on patrol eventually - now she's back - soaking wet and playing the "I'm absolutely immovable-go sit else where slave!" game!


----------



## Jackie C

Ooo, cheeky "I'm not awake, but I am watching you" look!


----------



## Pippilotta

Hello , I'm new to the forum but this is our cat Pippilotta. I've bought her beds/cat stands/everything basically - but she only loves her blanket and sleeps like this every night! This is last night


----------



## Pippilotta

Shrike said:


> Brooke has the perfect way to spend a dull, drizzly day in Nottingham!
> View attachment 303625
> 
> 
> The way cats use their tail as a sleep mask always makes me smile!


Your cat is beautiful❤... just wanted to say mine always covers her eyes with her paws, not sure how normal that is but it's very cute lol.


----------



## bluecordelia

Easy like Sunday morning. You buy them every bed and perch but they still prefer your bed, pillow and duvet. 
Iv keeping guard while mum recovers after one too many sherbets. 
X


----------



## KCTT

Lazy Sunday for Tipsy.


----------



## Matrod




----------



## Jonescat

Cat in a box


----------



## Charity

Having such a busy day


----------



## ewelsh

Toppy you do make me laugh


----------



## Emmasian

It's a hard knock life! Lol


----------



## huckybuck

Grace has a big problem..


----------



## huckybuck

The boys however are oblivious..


----------



## oliviarussian

huckybuck said:


> Grace has a big problem..
> 
> View attachment 303898


Oh No Gracie, is the treat jar empty?????


----------



## ewelsh

Sack your slave Grace!


----------



## Torin.

ZP delivery day!


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Grace has a big problem..
> 
> View attachment 303898


Aunty Lynds is coming to rescue you Gracie, shocking of the slaves to allow the jar to be emptied!:Kiss


----------



## JaimeandBree

Bree laughing at what was obviously a very funny joke!


----------



## Gizzyboo

Chilling with mum


----------



## Jackie C

Relaxing on the sofa, I stand up to go and make a cuppa, and BOOM! She's in my spot.


----------



## Jaf

Watching telly...wild Ollie and scary Sausage have taken over the armchair!


----------



## huckybuck

Just realised Little bro is nearly twice as big as Big bro!


----------



## oliviarussian

Rosso on his new scratcher, it's huge and makes him look tiny!


----------



## Jaf

Geri and Choccy are cold, but found a warm lap (me) to sit on.


----------



## Emmasian

oliviarussian said:


> Rosso on his new scratcher, it's huge and makes him look tiny!
> 
> View attachment 304139


Oh he's adorable. He could be related to my Rafa...


----------



## Emmasian

Sorry but it's another Rafa who has been keenly watching the Tiny's kittens thread with me. Even a bellowing for attention Teddy has been told to shush and has stropped off, but Rafa is just quietly interested...


----------



## nicolaa123

Hello sorry not been around as much and so pleased this thread is still going!

I'm doing another run this time for British heart foundation if anyone would like to sponser me then the link is

https://mymarathon17.everydayhero.com/uk/NicolaArthymarathon

Oh and Riley on his kitchen towel bed his new obsession!!


----------



## huckybuck

nicolaa123 said:


> View attachment 304305
> Hello sorry not been around as much and so pleased this thread is still going!
> 
> I'm doing another run this time for British heart foundation if anyone would like to sponser me then the link is
> 
> https://mymarathon17.everydayhero.com/uk/NicolaArthymarathon
> 
> Oh and Riley on his kitchen towel bed his new obsession!!


Super idea for a new bed!!! I reckon newspaper could work as well!!!


----------



## MoochH

Taken in the sunshine today .... madam tried to climb a small tree but failed miserably. Think her bottom half was too heavy


----------



## Joy84

Citruspips said:


> View attachment 301464
> View attachment 301465
> Just got myself a new log basket


What a pretty log :Hilarious



huckybuck said:


> Little H went to a groomer yesterday evening for the first time!
> 
> He was very very well behaved but it helped that he had his first sighting of a dog - the groomer had a Chihuahua and he couldn't keep his eyes off her lol!!
> 
> Someone is holding her up behind my left shoulder for this photo!!!
> 
> View attachment 302334


Aww, isn't he cute? 
Little H is gorgeous too


----------



## JaimeandBree

Sun worshipper


----------



## Charity

Just realising he forgot it was Mothers Day


----------



## Emmasian

JaimeandBree said:


> Sun worshipper
> 
> View attachment 304437


Aww he looks lovely and sunsoaked, I love it when they are all warm and sleepy. The only issue is that they seem super pliable, as I found out trying to stop Rafa escaping out of a window I'd opened to let a wasp out. He'd been lying in the sun and was all warm so when I grabbed his disappearing quarters he seemed to stretch for miles as he was hanging onto the frame doggedly (cattedly??). Mummy won, but was panting in a heap.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Number 2 has found a sunny spot as well


----------



## Citruspips

Sleepy head


----------



## KCTT

Poor Tipsy she is not loving her new look. Good job the results from the vets were good news though.


----------



## S.crane

Took this pic of my gingernut today am in love with it. he has such beautiful eyes


----------



## Charity

S.crane said:


> Took this pic of my gingernut today am in love with it. he has such beautiful eyes
> View attachment 304589


What a lovely photo, he's a stunner. He does have beautiful eyes. More pics please


----------



## Dozeybird95

Daily padding session on my dressing gown


----------



## Dozeybird95

And the big ball of fluffiness x


----------



## Charity

Toppy thinks the window mesh was put up for him to sharpen his claws on, he only does it on this particular window. He just doesn't listen when I say NO!


----------



## KCTT

Charity said:


> Toppy thinks the window mesh was put up for him to sharpen his claws on, he only does it on this particular window. He just doesn't listen when I say NO!
> 
> View attachment 304632


But at least he has the courtesy to acknowledge that he heard you say no


----------



## bluecordelia

@Dozeybird95 what breed please??

@Charity you just gotta love Toppy x


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity how can you say "NO" to Toppy :Arghh


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> @Charity how can you say "NO" to Toppy :Arghh


Gotta let him know who's boss.....I *think* its me


----------



## bluecordelia

Good luck with that one @Charity x


----------



## Dozeybird95

bluecordelia said:


> @Dozeybird95 what breed please??
> 
> @Charity you just gotta love Toppy x


@bluecordelia Somali


----------



## immum

Love this pic of Indie, it shows off her colours beautifully, love the ginger tip to her tail!


----------



## immum

Better not forget the lovely Milo, he wasn't playing ball, and ran off every time every time I went near him to take a pic. This was the best I could do....


----------



## Matrod

Charity said:


> Toppy thinks the window mesh was put up for him to sharpen his claws on, he only does it on this particular window. He just doesn't listen when I say NO!
> 
> View attachment 304632


:Hilarious:Hilarious I love him so much :Kiss


----------



## Matrod

Snuggling oldies :Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Really????
























He actually walked into the wall!!!


----------



## Charity

There are at least eight possible beds in our living room but they always have to share just one


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww I wish Toppy & Bunty would cuddle on me! I'm in love with your two.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Awwww I wish Toppy & Bunty would cuddle on me! I'm in love with your two.


I wish they would cuddle on me  but they love each other best :Cat


----------



## Smuge

Some great new pics as always


----------



## Emmasian

huckybuck said:


> Really????
> 
> View attachment 304732
> View attachment 304733
> View attachment 304734
> 
> 
> He actually walked into the wall!!!


Little H is hilarious! I swear he and Teddy must have some shared heritage as they look alike and act equally daft. Teddy once stuck his head in an empty large Maltesers pouch and got it stuck. He was staggering round with it stuck over his ears looking like the Archbishop of Canterbury. I was too hysterical to help him and I wish I'd got a photo.


----------



## Emmasian

Freya is highly dubious about her Mummy's penchant for The Walking Dead...


----------



## Charity

Emmasian said:


> Freya is highly dubious about her Mummy's penchant for The Walking Dead...
> View attachment 304828


I always want to look the other way when that's on as well. :Jawdrop I think Freya is thinking "Mum, can't we watch something else".


----------



## bluecordelia

Some lucky cat gets a trip for a check up tomorrow. I haven't told him but Iv gets the needle tomorrow and has had a thorough brush down and spritz! Will let you know how we get on. X


----------



## jhosk1981

Walkies!


----------



## jhosk1981

Sorry, just noticed this was the cat chat forum..Hope he doesn't frighten the felines!


----------



## oliviarussian

jhosk1981 said:


> Walkies!


 Well that was a surprise!!!!


----------



## Charity

jhosk1981 said:


> Sorry, just noticed this was the cat chat forum..Hope he doesn't frighten the felines!


We don't mind, sometimes we let doggies in too.


----------



## Charity

Chilling out and having fun this afternoon


----------



## huckybuck

Why????


----------



## huckybuck

Why???


----------



## Emmasian

I take it that's Little H?? Teddy's long lost brother-fromma-nother-mother. Too funny. Teddy just got jealous as I was photographing Freya who'd pinched my seat, so I got a litany of his mardiest most spoilt noises and now he's beating hell out of the Valerian snake. Worse than toddlers...


----------



## Joy84

Yes Slave ...
Hillarious!
Just ... too ... funny ...
N O T !!


----------



## mooikatje

Cuddle time for Casper and one of his favourite humans


----------



## KCTT

I didn't plan on spending the afternoon on the sofa, but Tipsy had other ideas.


----------



## Char8607

This is how my other half found Storm last night........clearly he thought we were both in bed asleep the little terror!


----------



## GingerNinja

Yes I am beautiful... 









You may kiss my paw


----------



## Emmasian

Teddy and Rafa having a manly bonding sesh. They lie locked together alternately washing each other's faces and pretending to bite each other's necks. This used to wig me out, however as neither seems remotely phased and there's alot of purring going on, I just leave them to it...


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Mercgirl

'I'm a sheep!'

Pixie playing hide and seek with Wookie


----------



## JaimeandBree

When your mum disrupts your lazy holiday Monday by clearing out the spare room, moving furniture around and washing carpets....

I didn't give you permission for this










Not amused mum


----------



## shamykebab

"What the deuce! One of the Enemy on my sofa?!"


----------



## Joy84

I had a tiring day at work today so opted for a nice & early soak.
And I had a companion ...

"Just checking the water temperature for you with my paw "


----------



## Torin.

Moril is helping my mum make some IKEA Stuvas. Helping, yes. Definitely helping.


----------



## Charity

Enjoying the morning sun










and the evening sun


----------



## ewelsh

Aww Toppy you handsome boy :Kiss


----------



## Aubrie30

Toby chilling out on his tree this evening


----------



## huckybuck

Off to play a golf match early tomorrow so got clothes laid out ready..










Then added a thermal layer!


----------



## ewelsh

Take HB with you!


----------



## Dozeybird95

Make us a cuppa mum


----------



## KCTT

No more skinny minny, back to healthy weight and shiny coat


----------



## Char8607

If this isn't just a picture screaming with happiness then I don't know what is.....


----------



## Mirandashell

Far too chilled to scream.


----------



## Britt

Not sure what's in that little red cushion but it is one of his favorite toys, the other one being the Meow catnip cigar x


----------



## Smuge

Char8607 said:


> If this isn't just a picture screaming with happiness then I don't know what is.....
> 
> View attachment 305835


great pic


----------



## Matrod




----------



## Torin.

It's a hard life


----------



## Jaf

Lori and Geri, all curled up on my lap and legs. I remember when all 4 babies would fit on my lap. Sigh.


----------



## Psygon

Darcy and Clark relaxing by the fire after a hard day relaxing elsewhere.


----------



## huckybuck

Scavenging the kitchen bin now lol


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> Scavenging the kitchen bin now lol
> 
> View attachment 305996
> View attachment 305997


Classy 

Love the second pic - bold as brass


----------



## Charity

I needed a laugh today, thank you Little H. He is such a little minx, don't know how you dare turn your back.


----------



## Psygon

Plasterer has been around today and the cats were locked in a room. Ed and Darcy have been howling to be let out for about an hour, Clark was quiet. Went to let them out and found Clark like this (Ed and Darcy were still all frantic and yowling at me for not letting them help with the house improvements).


----------



## bluecordelia

@huckybuck LittleH is a gentleman thief. Don't let him play poker x


----------



## Vantuuz

We are looking after a tortoise while friends are on holiday.
Being afraid that Bobby can get heart attach if gets chased by uknown creature (cat), he is honed in the only room that has doors and enough space.
Bit nasty towards Tori as she's been locked out of her favourite room (window seal).
Yesterday noticed that cat has disappeared. Went upstairs, kids have left doors open and here she is..


----------



## huckybuck

Left over right and legs out back!!!


----------



## huckybuck

What is it about the HBs and legs???


----------



## oliviarussian

huckybuck said:


> What is it about the HBs and legs???
> 
> View attachment 306129


I had to do a double take on that one!


----------



## Emmasian

Teddy's had a hard day bird watching...


----------



## GingerNinja

Psygon said:


> Plasterer has been around today and the cats were locked in a room. Ed and Darcy have been howling to be let out for about an hour, Clark was quiet. Went to let them out and found Clark like this (Ed and Darcy were still all frantic and yowling at me for not letting them help with the house improvements).
> 
> View attachment 306032
> 
> View attachment 306031


Wow, hasn't Clark grown! He is super handsome :Kiss


----------



## Psygon

GingerNinja said:


> Wow, hasn't Clark grown! He is super handsome :Kiss


He's still the little baby of the family, we call him Little Man. He responds to that better than his real name


----------



## Psygon

Pile of tonks


----------



## DanniH

Abbie and Ollie waiting for their breakfast this morning


----------



## Charity

Toppy is still Bunty's No. 1


----------



## JaimeandBree

Aww what a sweet pic of Mr and Mrs T! :Kiss

The second pic of LH raiding the bin made me chuckle, he is a wee devil but I still love him


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww Bunty & Toppy forever 

I will steal them both one day x


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Awwww Bunty & Toppy forever
> 
> I will steal them both one day x


Perhaps we could have cat exchange holidays


----------



## ewelsh

Ha yes but I wouldn't give Bunty nor Toppy back!


----------



## Smoosh

@huckybuck - Little H never fails to make me laugh! :Hilarious


----------



## KCTT

I don't know why I get the reputation of being a diva, so true I mean unfair. ...


----------



## Psygon

My OH added some extra platforms to the cat run today. 3 happy tonks.

Surveying the new ledges:



















Clark finding the best spot to watch the birds
















Darcy and Ed


----------



## huckybuck

Someone's eaten something they shouldn't!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Ha ha ha, look at that innocent face! Awww love him!


----------



## Emmasian

I think I might have to get a T Shirt emblazoned with "I heart Little H"! Then get eaten by my own jealous monsters


----------



## Twinklepaws

Luna still feeling extremely sorry for herself after Wednesdays traumatic experience! (Visiting the vets for a certain procedure ). Don't think she's forgiving me anytime soon for the mess they've made of her beautiful long locks!!


----------



## huckybuck

Happy Easter from Gracie!!


----------



## huckybuck

And he's still at it..










If the bag is too big to take.....


----------



## Emmasian

Twinklepaws said:


> Luna still feeling extremely sorry for herself after Wednesdays traumatic experience! (Visiting the vets for a certain procedure ). Don't think she's forgiving me anytime soon for the mess they've made of her beautiful long locks!!


Oh the poor little sausage! It will grow back and it's all for her own benefit, but I felt simply dreadful when Freya was done and was so groggy after. She has forgiven me though, and I'm sure Luna will come round.


----------



## huckybuck

Trying to pack for Chester....
























Filthy boy!!!!


----------



## Emmasian

Awww can't Little H come with you? I'd love to meet him. Funnily enough Rafa pulled my bra off the shelf this morning and lay on it. Then when I tried to pull it away from him, he hung on like grim death, so I was basically towing a cat on a bra across the tiles!


----------



## huckybuck

We need more pics of yours up to Mischief lol!! 

I'll bring mine if you bring yours...we could do a swop shop!!!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Thankfully, mine never get up to any mischief, little angels that they are. Dinnertime here across the Pond, and mine couldn't care less.










Moo Shu Snowshoe does some stretching exercises, having
no interest in dinner, as Scottiecat looks on.










"Is there any mint jelly?"

.


----------



## Belgy67

Dani was being a flirty girl today.


----------



## The Wild Bunch




----------



## Charity

Just chilling out today


----------



## claire8234

@huckybuck he is absolutely gorgeous! My children found the underwear stealing hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Awww Toppy :Kiss:Kiss

I have lots of beds for you to snooze on!

I'm coming for you now, tell Bunty to pack a suitcase for you both x


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Awww Toppy :Kiss:Kiss
> 
> I have lots of beds for you to snooze on!
> 
> I'm coming for you now, tell Bunty to pack a suitcase for you both x


You're welcome to come as tomorrow I'm off for a couple of nights cat sitting for my friend so my OH will be looking after them and they probably won't be talking to me when I get back smelling of 'other cat'. I'm a bit worried about Bunty as she hates any change and won't like me not being there. 

Ernie looks divine as always @daisysmama


----------



## Emmasian

But Mummy, I PROMISE I can manage just one more Cat Chat Party Bag Cosma Snackie!


----------



## JordanRose

Yoohoo!!









We've been enjoying the sunshine today


----------



## huckybuck

Unpacking from Chester!!

















And you aren't going again Mum????


----------



## huckybuck

A very rare sight last night when I got home...

Little H, Grace and Holly all happily eating in the same vicinity!!










And Huck private dining lol!!


----------



## JordanRose

Spooks was having a lovely, happy snooze...









Until this rude tw... I mean... *c*at kicked him out!









Poor chap.


----------



## Matrod

Hmmmm, somebody's been up to no good last night :Shifty


----------



## Purplecatlover

"muuuuuum, I'm really ill I promise! The vet prescribed lots of cuddles and belly tickles!!! She said you have to because I've been a tough cookie and she says if you don't give me them I can ring her"


----------



## Erenya

Parrot cat


----------



## huckybuck

Erenya said:


> Parrot cat
> 
> View attachment 308329


Brilliant photo!


----------



## Michebe

IMAG0015




__
Michebe


__
Apr 26, 2017











  








IMAG0012




__
Michebe


__
Apr 26, 2017











  








IMAG0014




__
Michebe


__
Apr 26, 2017











  








IMAG0013




__
Michebe


__
Apr 26, 2017








Some photos from today


----------



## GingerNinja

Matrod said:


> Hmmmm, somebody's been up to no good last night :Shifty
> View attachment 308192


Oh Rodders, was that you in the butter dish?!


----------



## Matrod

GingerNinja said:


> Oh Rodders, was that you in the butter dish?!


It most certainly was! It's normally shut in a cupboard but we forgot somehow, I expect he'll be up there every night for weeks looking for it . The bodily repercussions were rather unpleasant though :Facepalm


----------



## Smuge

Michebe said:


> IMAG0015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Michebe
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Michebe
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Michebe
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Michebe
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some photos from today


Everyone seems to have that track toy, is it good?


----------



## Smuge

Matrod said:


> It most certainly was! It's normally shut in a cupboard but we forgot somehow, I expect he'll be up there every night for weeks looking for it . The bodily repercussions were rather unpleasant though :Facepalm


How much did she manage to find? was the tray full lol


----------



## Michebe

Smuge said:


> Everyone seems to have that track toy, is it good?


Maggi likes to play with it when we are in bed, all we here is the banging of the balls, so she must enjoy it  I can here her playing now, she doesn't touch it in the day tho, sleeping on the windowsill is best for day times apparently. We did get a new stick toy today that she loves has leopard print fleece ribbon thing on it with feathers on the end so had a mad afternoon playing with that, think all the kids had to have a go of playing with it with her.


----------



## Matrod

Smuge said:


> How much did she manage to find? was the tray full lol


I don't know how much was in there, hopefully not too much! The tray was horrendous & he puked everywhere with it :Vomit. Didn't put him off his food though!


----------



## Smuge

Matrod said:


> I don't know how much was in there, hopefully not too much! The tray was horrendous & he puked everywhere with it :Vomit. Didn't put him off his food though!


Im glad it didnt cause him any further problems once he got it up


----------



## Psygon

Locked in a room with the cats while a tiler tiles the bathroom. They have more of the chair then I do.


----------



## Michebe

Psygon said:


> Locked in a room with the cats while a tiler tiles the bathroom. They have more of the chair then I do.
> 
> View attachment 308510


Well obviously they need sleep more


----------



## Citruspips

I'm pleased to report mums finally stopped over heating my favourite seat


----------



## JordanRose

Spooks' pre-work morning cuddle:








Nosey neighbour:









And begrudgingly awaiting breakfast:


----------



## Jaf

Weather's horrid. Sausage, Woody and Ollie have snuck in.


----------



## Soozi

This is one of my friends cats over here she runs a cattery and rescue.
Simbad has to make do with a bucket for his early morning sunbathe! I guess all the other cat beds are taken! At least he doesn't have to share! Lol


----------



## Charity

Soozi said:


> This is one of my friends cats over here she runs a cattery and rescue.
> Simbad has to make do with a bucket for his early morning sunbathe! I guess all the other cat beds are taken! At least he doesn't have to share! Lol
> View attachment 308747


Love that photo. xx

Getting away from it all


----------



## Soozi

Another of the rescue cats! 
My bro makes a lovely cushion! Love Bella xxx


----------



## Shrike

Just in from doing a spot of gardening, when I'm confronted with a cat-slave's dilemma! Do I disturb my mistress, or do I put on a different pair of trousers?









Different trousers, obviously!


----------



## Belgy67

Dani posed again....talk about it being a cats life.


----------



## Soozi

@belgy It's wonderful to see Dani! She's got even more beautiful if that's possible! xxx


----------



## Belgy67

Soozi said:


> @belgy It's wonderful to see Dani! She's got even more beautiful if that's possible! xxx


She is definately a wee cutie pie. A bit nuts as well though lol.

Mari never poses she is always being a serious cat


----------



## Shrike

Lovely Dani - and to think of all that stress she gave you when she went AWOL! So glad you got her back.


----------



## Britt

Pooh wants to get back in shape for the summer xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Fat cat Gracie - two weeks to go


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> Fat cat Gracie - two weeks to go
> View attachment 308807


Any news about Cleo?


----------



## lymorelynn

oliviarussian said:


> Any news about Cleo?


Not yet. It has been three weeks since we went to stud but her nipples are still pale - I think she's getting fed up with me checking


----------



## JordanRose

Spooks just loves it when the sun shines :Shamefullyembarrased










His sun face- it's as if he's smiling a contented smile! :Cat


----------



## Jonescat

Not one of mine but a girl who visits the allotments sometimes - I have offered her 10 dreamies per pigeon.....


----------



## Justyna.D

Last days of pregnancy


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

JordanRose said:


> Spooks just loves it when the sun shines :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> View attachment 308924
> 
> 
> His sun face- it's as if he's smiling a contented smile! :Cat
> View attachment 308925


@JordanRose I've been reading Siamese expressions since 1958, and the gorgeous Spooks is _clearly_ thinking, "my dream is to live with a big cat Family in America."



.


----------



## huckybuck

Grace transfixed by Line of Duty.....or was it those little red laser dots??????


----------



## Psygon

Ed and the guys: You definitely left these jumpers here for us to sit on. Why else did you lay them out so neatly?









Three heads are better than one...










Little and large! (keeping warm on the hi-fi)


----------



## MissKittyKat

Took me a while to find him


----------



## Smoosh

Snoozing in the sunshine


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 308955
> 
> 
> Grace transfixed by Line of Duty.....or was it those little red laser dots??????


That cushion freaks me out every time! It's like my brain can't keep up with my eyes and it really confuses me as to what I'm looking at :Woot


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> That cushion freaks me out every time! It's like my brain can't keep up with my eyes and it really confuses me as to what I'm looking at :Woot


Just for you GN

My other cat family (think twice as I have two of each lol!!)


----------



## huckybuck

Fresh weed from the garden!!!


----------



## Citruspips

Jango smells so gorgeous, of Cherry Blossom and Sweet Pea courtesy of the Comfort Fab Con ...... and my sons good black jeans are covered in fluff.


----------



## bluecordelia

Is that mint @huckbuck? X


----------



## huckybuck

bluecordelia said:


> Is that mint @huckbuck? X


Catmint yes Nepeta Cataria - I have a plant in the garden - they all eat it lol!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper loves laying like this & having belly rubs!


----------



## Emmasian

Jasper is so cute I could pop him!

@huckybuck so it's a cushion!! I was having some sort of weird Picasso-esque moment where the cat seemed to be in four dimensions lol


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Can't believe how much my little weed has grown! TLC and good food obviously agrees with him


----------



## Erenya

Two cats in one shot. This almost never happens...


----------



## Purplecatlover

i LOVE how jasper lays on his paws like humans lay on our hands! Finally got a picture :Kiss


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha after his morning brush, he is not amused!


----------



## Psygon

Just chilling with some TV on a Friday night


----------



## Lucy & Troy

Troy sprawled on my bed


----------



## Matrod

When you're trying to relax with a coffee & tv & this lunatic gets as close as he possibly can demanding a brush :Shifty:Happy


----------



## Paddypaws

Matrod said:


> When you're trying to relax with a coffee & tv & this lunatic gets as close as he possibly can demanding a brush :Shifty:Happy
> View attachment 309747


Oh Rodney you can get as close to me as you like!


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> When you're trying to relax with a coffee & tv & this lunatic gets as close as he possibly can demanding a brush :Shifty:Happy
> View attachment 309747


Well then, put that coffee down and get brushing!


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Just chilling with some TV on a Friday night
> View attachment 309720


Just love this photo :Hilarious


----------



## Matrod

Charity said:


> Well then, put that coffee down and get brushing!


I had no choice but to do just that  you just can't ignore a demanding old man! 


Paddypaws said:


> Oh Rodney you can get as close to me as you like!


Sit near him with a brush & he'll be all over you! Or take him in the garden & wobble him in the iris which is the current obsession :Cat


----------



## GingerNinja

Matrod said:


> Sit near him with a brush & he'll be all over you! Or take him in the garden & wobble him in the iris which is the current obsession :Cat


Wobbling duties? Me, me me!!!!!!


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha has a problem with doors, including cat flaps, he doesn't seem to care he can open them himslef, I still have to go lift the flap for him as he demands someone come wave him goodbye when he goes out!


----------



## bluecordelia

Scruffy lazy pair


----------



## huckybuck

bluecordelia said:


> Scruffy lazy pair
> View attachment 309782


What time do they call this - still lazing in bed on a Saturday!!!!!


----------



## Shrike

Chellacat said:


> Sasha has a problem with doors, including cat flaps, he doesn't seem to care he can open them himslef, I still have to go lift the flap for him as he demands someone come wave him goodbye when he goes out!


No self respecting cat will use a cat flap when there is a slave available to open the door for them!


----------



## Matrod

GingerNinja said:


> Wobbling duties? Me, me me!!!!!!
> View attachment 309773


I've still got you on the list of wobbling volunteers from last year  the obsession hasn't peaked yet but when it does I'll let you know!


----------



## bluecordelia

huckybuck said:


> What time do they call this - still lazing in bed on a Saturday!!!!!


They have just sauntered off after tea. Now I know what they do all day when I am working!! X


----------



## Charity

Saturday siesta


----------



## huckybuck

Just had some new shelves put up in the study for my files.....sorry just had some new cat shelves put up!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Just had some new shelves put up in the study for my files.....sorry just had some new cat shelves put up!
> 
> View attachment 309838


Look at that face :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

huckybuck said:


> Just had some new shelves put up in the study for my files.....sorry just had some new cat shelves put up!
> 
> View attachment 309838


She does pull them doesn't she!!! And she's not even had a drink yet!


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Plotting my demise


----------



## Smuge

daisysmama said:


> Plotting my demise
> View attachment 309839


Wow! Literally


----------



## Chellacat

huckybuck said:


> Just had some new shelves put up in the study for my files.....sorry just had some new cat shelves put up!
> 
> View attachment 309838


Oh my, she is gorgeous! You caught her mid wink too!


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Smuge said:


> Wow! Literally


The look says it all :Hilarious
Villainous creature


----------



## huckybuck

Changed the ornament this morning.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

daisysmama said:


> Plotting my demise
> View attachment 309839


that is definitely a "disturb me at your peril" look !


----------



## idris

Cooeee! Mr snakey where are yous?


----------



## lymorelynn

Just catching a bit of sunshine, last minute cooking before the babies arrive (any day now - first due date tomorrow)


----------



## Tigermoon

Oh @huckybuck I adore your files!! Where did you find those??


----------



## huckybuck

@Tigermoon

The paisley ones..

http://harrisandjones.co.uk/

And the linen ones are

http://kateforman.co.uk/product-category/accessories/


----------



## JordanRose

Spooks singing about how much he loves the sunshine:


----------



## Purplecatlover

cutie


----------



## Michebe

He is adorable


----------



## ewelsh

I can imagine him saying! " where on earth do I start its massive"


----------



## Purplecatlover

He was also plotting to scratch the sofa that is bang next to the scratch post


----------



## ewelsh

He is becoming a little monkey! But look at his little innocent face, I could forgive him anything! X


----------



## lymorelynn

Enough said :Cat


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> View attachment 310320
> Enough said :Cat


What are these little ones called Lynn?


----------



## lymorelynn

Charity said:


> What are these little ones called Lynn?


Not decided yet, they arrived this morning and I still need to check sexes  I do have a couple of theme ideas in mind though


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww I can't wait to hear!

Flowers maybe :Smuggrin

Lupin
Pansy 
Hollyhock 
Primrose 
Budelia
Cistus
Rose
Bluebell


----------



## Matrod

Baking in the conservatory. His legs always stick out when he's hot.


----------



## Michebe

lymorelynn said:


> View attachment 310320
> Enough said :Cat


OMG so cute and look at their little skinny tails


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> View attachment 310320
> Enough said :Cat


Awww!!!!!


----------



## Jaf

This is what Mari think of my parent's anniversary card!


----------



## Smuge

lymorelynn said:


> View attachment 310320
> Enough said :Cat


Yea  that is a really bad mouse problem 

Hope to see lots more pics in the weeks ahead  i love kittens but (well unless an accident ever happens) will almost certainly never have a litter of them at home


----------



## benfalkner11

Ugh Cuteeeeeee cats <3


----------



## Paddypaws

Wiggins in relaxed mode.


----------



## Matrod

Paddypaws said:


> Wiggins in relaxed mode.
> View attachment 310416


Oh Wiggins, your tummy is so smoochable :Happy


----------



## Charity

Watching the world go by last evening


----------



## Paddypaws

Matrod said:


> Oh Wiggins, your tummy is so smoochable :Happy


It is indeed! And what is more it is open for smooches 24/7 with zero risk of facial injury! He just stretches his hairy little hooves out even further and gives a little 'meep' of happiness.


----------



## huckybuck

Made the mistake of leaving the cake out in case I fancied another slice.....one guess?


----------



## huckybuck

Gone fishing!


----------



## huckybuck

.....FOR SOCKS!!!!


----------



## Emmasian

Little H you are the epitome of adorable! You may have all of my socks!


----------



## Erenya

Little and large


----------



## Jaf

Just come upstairs and found these 2, Choccy and Mari. Choccy has invited Mari in for a sleepover and pillow fight by the looks of my bed!

Sorry about the rubbish photo.


----------



## idris

Rabbit legs


----------



## Matrod

Freaky eyes open dream face


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> .....FOR SOCKS!!!!
> 
> View attachment 310497


"Socks ? What Socks ? Oh THESE socks - thought I'd help out and put the washing away for you "


----------



## chillminx

Paddypaws said:


> It is indeed! And what is more it is open for smooches 24/7 with zero risk of facial injury! He just stretches his hairy little hooves out even further and gives a little 'meep' of happiness.


LOL @ PP  Wiggins is gorgeous and now you tell us he's a cat who always welcomes tummy smooches I love him even more!! :Joyful What heaven!


----------



## Smuge

*spoiler warning*


----------



## Paddypaws

@Smuge so the day has finally arrived! Have we been introduced yet?


----------



## Michebe

Awwww congrats  and using the bed, maggi still wont use hers


----------



## Smuge

Paddypaws said:


> @Smuge so the day has finally arrived! Have we been introduced yet?


Will post a proper thread soon 

And yea today is the day. She is currently alternating between being scared of me when I move and sleeping on my chest/trying to eat my ears lol










She changes her mind about me every 5 mins lol but overall seems a good start


----------



## bluecordelia

Blue. Another lazy Saturday with a tummy shot! Iv is snoozing next to her too


----------



## bluecordelia

A rare Iv tummy shot


----------



## Smuge

Don't worry Tali, I didnt want to use that anyway....


----------



## Smoosh

Got the cuddler sofa to himself and my blanket :Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree

A rare occurrence these days.... snuggly babies


----------



## Charity

That's a lovely bed.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Charity said:


> That's a lovely bed.


That was a Lazydays Christmas present from their granny!:Happy


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper looking like he's doing a dive off a diving board at the olympics! 

... either that or some acrobatics!


----------



## huckybuck

Puzzle time!


----------



## Smuge

I love this pic










This cat stuff is complicated! She has ignored and ran away from me all afternoon/evening... but this is a picture from about 30 seconds ago (now fast asleep)










And yes... I am being very careful with the lead, she hasnt gone near it


----------



## huckybuck

Puzzle no 2


----------



## Smuge

I have always hoped to get a lap cat one day. The breeder was almost certain that Tali would be one.... but I think I was mislead










She is more of a neck cat


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> I have always hoped to get a lap cat one day. The breeder was almost certain that Tali would be one.... but I think I was mislead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is more of a neck cat


Haha we got one of those!!! Wait til they are fully grown and you've not clipped their nails in a while and they decide they want to be on your shoulders....be prepared for Tali tatts lol!!!!


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> Haha we got one of those!!! Wait til they are fully grown and you've not clipped their nails in a while and they decide they want to be on your shoulders....be prepared for Tali tatts lol!!!!


The thought has occured to me lol Persians are pretty stocky cats... love this side of her tho


----------



## Smuge

I just opened the blinds for the first time and it has blown Tali's mind:










"Why has the wall got a hole it it? I swear this wasn't here last night!"


----------



## Smuge

"How rude! I just gave dad a bath and he didnt even try to lick me back once!"

Thus the current death stares:


----------



## lymorelynn

Aunty Coco just checking 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Smuge

lymorelynn said:


> Aunty Coco just checking
> View attachment 310852


Awww that is an amazing pic


----------



## Chellacat

He just came in with cold paws and ears and decided I made an excellent heat source :Hilarious This is what happens when they grow up, they still think they fit on your neck area


----------



## Eviecat

Perfect selfie


----------



## PetloverJo

Slave made us a tree outta of boxes itz minez.


----------



## Charity

Bunty doesn't like having her photo taking but she's kindly allowed me a photo shoot this morning


----------



## Smuge

I am going to meet my new vet today? I don't know what a vet is but I don't like the sound of it


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> Aunty Coco just checking
> View attachment 310852


Oh isn't that just adorable  how sweet of Aunty Coco xx


----------



## Smuge

Just walked into my office to find Tali happily curled up in her carrier...










Have never seen that before.... maybe she wants to go back to the vet? Lol


----------



## Smuge

I still don't know why she is in the basket (there is a sofa literally 3 feet away) but she makes an adorable desk ornament!


----------



## lymorelynn

The Bride and Groom are going into this with there eyes open - Here Comes the Bride with Top Hat and Tails.
I'm sure the rest of the party will follow soon but all too busy enjoying their 'wedding breakfast'
The Wedding Party is one week old today :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Awww Lynn, I'm getting obsessed with your wedding party! Absolutely scrumptious 

They are gaining weight so quickly! My husband says I'm stalking you


----------



## Purplecatlover

It's a hard life!


----------



## Michebe

Someone wanted to stop daddy doing the washing





  








IMAG0175




__
Michebe


__
May 18, 2017


----------



## Matrod

Do not disturb :Yawn


----------



## Smuge

Michebe said:


> Someone wanted to stop daddy doing the washing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Michebe
> 
> 
> __
> May 18, 2017


If the humans take back the washing basket, Tali would suggest a tactical retreat:


----------



## Smuge

Pondering lifes great issues...

"Should I have one nap this afternoon or two?"










"Oh no! I forget to decide if I should sleep in the cat tree or on the sofa!"


----------



## Purplecatlover

"Someone weed on the cardboard cat scratcher?!? I don't know why your looking at me.... it wasn't me mum!!!"


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jiggs in his box sleeping...


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper loves to lay and stick his back leg out, sometimes it doesn't even look like it's attached to him! Looks like a chicken drumstick haha!

He loves having his leg and paw stroked and tickled.... living like a king! Xx


----------



## Smuge

Tali was allowed into our bedroom for the first time tonight. She came in, had a look around, did her scardy cat thing for 10 mins, then promptly fell asleep in the middle of the bed


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha, checking out his new cat cave(castle) He ended up spending the whole afternnon curled up, snoozing, after murdering a feather toy to death in his blanket


----------



## Britt




----------



## bluecordelia

Hi @Britt hope you and Pooh are ok x


----------



## Smuge

Sleepy selfie.... silly humans let me sleep in their bedroom last night










Who lets a mini Lion sleep in their room?









Has been here for a week today... don't think their is much chance of her getting returned to the breeder!


----------



## Britt

bluecordelia said:


> Hi @Britt hope you and Pooh are ok x


Hi @bluecordelia, I have been really busy (working 6 to 7 days a week). Pooh is enjoying the garden now that the weather is a bit warmer and sunnier


----------



## Matrod

Britt said:


> View attachment 311357


Nice to see you & Pooh :Cat glad his lordship is enjoying the warmer weather x


----------



## Michebe

I'm not allowed to bed




  








IMAG0021




__
Michebe


__
May 21, 2017


----------



## Emmasian

Lol, didn't think she'd stay scared of it for long when it's such a great combined bed and toy!


----------



## Vanessa131

The dog and cat who cannot stand each other









Secret paw holding, they'll be sheepish when they wake up!


----------



## oliviarussian




----------



## JordanRose

These guys. They're too blummin' gorgeous :Cat


----------



## Chellacat

Sunday nap time! Sasha is loving his new castle:Hilarious


----------



## Smuge

Life is tough when you are a 13 week old kitten


----------



## Charity

Ever feel you're being watched?


----------



## PetloverJo

Turned around to find him sitting next to me like this.


----------



## Chellacat

It was Bath day today, Sasha quite liked the bit with water, it's what comes after he dislikes.









Sasha: Why can't I just be dry instantly mum?
Me: Because you object strenuously to the dryer.
Sasha: I hate towels.
Me: So does the washing machine now there are six in there.









Sasha: Look how fluffy I am!
Me: Yes, lets see how long that lasts you little swamp dweller and slug collector!









Sasha: Perfect warm lap with tiny human slave, all is well.









Sasha: Tiny human slave has left me, but mum has tucked me in with Perry.


----------



## Matrod

Cuddly oldies this evening :Happy please excuse the newspaper, I live in a sea of it these days in case Matilda has an accident.


----------



## MissKittyKat

My baby clearly doesn't think monitoring from the sink is keeping me safe enough, he's now moved to the toilet seat and watching me intently!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh lord I get that but whilst on the toilet  it's very off putting!


----------



## Michebe

Maggi comes for fuss while im on the loo, especially if its cominng up to breakfast time


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper showing off his kingdom!


----------



## Smuge




----------



## Smuge

Always posing


----------



## Charity

Peekaboo.... I see you


----------



## Smuge

She was an angel during her morning grooming and eye drops today and is now having a well earned chew on her comb










Tho I really nees to stop doing this in black tshirts lol


----------



## Purplecatlover

what I got greeted with after I had a nap yesterday!


----------



## Charity

Its been so hot today, we need to air our armpits


----------



## Belgy67

I am saying hello as Dad is a bore and out in his boat too much.


----------



## Alice961

Someone is gazing outside the window today! I Hope everyone is enjoying the sun!
View attachment 312191


----------



## huckybuck

I think someone is pleased to have his Mum home!!!!


----------



## Smuge

Not a pic, but she was in the mood for puzzles today:


----------



## JordanRose

Lucky me :Cat That is all.


----------



## Shrike

Still too hot and humid!









At last! I can hear rain!









She's now gone out to get soaking wet, no doubt expecting to dry off in her slave's lap on her return!


----------



## ZoeM

Sir Snafu, after insisting I get up at 8 on my day off, then took a long nap!


----------



## Smuge

Always posing:


----------



## Charity

Enjoying quality time together


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww Toppy you are a sweet heart x


----------



## Vanessa131

Someone got tired whilst playing kill the ankles.


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## lymorelynn

The Wedding Party :Cat


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> The Wedding Party :Cat
> 
> View attachment 312422
> View attachment 312423
> View attachment 312424
> View attachment 312425
> View attachment 312426


Little beauties . Can't wait to see them as they grow


----------



## Mirandashell

They look like Yoda!


----------



## lymorelynn

Mirandashell said:


> They look like Yoda!


:Jawdrop


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha came when I called this evening mewing at me as if to say, "what are you shouting on me for it's not dark yet?"


----------



## ewelsh

Wedding party :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss

So cute, growing soooo fast. 

I want one :Sorry


----------



## SimplyRosy

My Ethel obviously thinks finding a comfy position is just so hard.


----------



## Lucy & Troy

Troy didn't want to get up when I opened the curtains this morning


----------



## huckybuck

Can't think where Gracie is????


----------



## SimplyRosy

Amazon Prime Now now deliver cats


----------



## Smuge

Someone used the owl bed to climb up the blinds? Why are you looking at me?


----------



## Temporally_Loopy

Oh Smudge, Tali is going to be a real little madam.

Bertie examining his Zooplus delivery - not amused because all the food items have been removed!


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha telling me it is time for bed, first time I've caught him with paws stretched out crossed in front!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper looking as if he's ready to have a boxing match with his paw up! Hahaha. He's clearly not impressed with me!!


----------



## Smuge

Butter wouldnt melt...


















However my cables and leads know that she is actually a very naughty kitten!

But how can you stay cross?


----------



## Smuge

This isnt quite what I had in mind when I said I might have a bath later....


----------



## SimplyRosy

My favourite pile of cats


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> Will post a proper thread soon
> 
> And yea today is the day. She is currently alternating between being scared of me when I move and sleeping on my chest/trying to eat my ears lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She changes her mind about me every 5 mins lol but overall seems a good start


Its only been what 2 and a bit weeks? But we are convinced that she is already significantly bigger


----------



## LJC675

We went to the vet yesterday (boo!!!!) and got spayed and microchipped. We're now having a pyjama party rather than doing the cone of shame.


----------



## LJC675

Smuge said:


> Its only been what 2 and a bit weeks? But we are convinced that she is already significantly bigger


She's so cute, don't they grow so fast.


----------



## Charity

That's much nicer than wearing those nasty cones. They are so cute.


----------



## SimplyRosy

Cat kisses


----------



## Chellacat

Leave me alone Mum, I'm trying to cat nap you silly hoomin!


----------



## Smuge

3 weeks tomorrow. It feels like she has been here forever, we can't imagine her not being around


----------



## JordanRose

I'm not exaggerating when I say that the rug had been de-fluffed for about 10 seconds (you can see the brush in the background). Lovely blank canvas. Why do I bother? 






























Spooks joined the party too. Little...er... angels...


----------



## huckybuck

Hols got her treats late today after everyone else had had theirs.....










Will she leave any???????


----------



## huckybuck

Just realised how long that tail is!!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Wow that is long!


----------



## Matrod

Sleepy old lady


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha and DD having fun! DD bent down to tie her shoe and Sasha took the opp



































ertunity to get on and settle down!


----------



## ewelsh

That's funny, your daughter has beautiful hair


----------



## Chellacat

ewelsh said:


> That's funny, your daughter has beautiful hair


Thank you! She dyed it black at halloween and it's taking forever for the dye to fade, it's pretty funny to see the blonde coming in on top now! Sasha couldn't resist and DD was having a good giggle, as he didn't want to get off. Because her hair is so long, Sasha is facinated with it, he will creep up behind her quite often just to try and play pounce with the hair traiing down from her pony tail!


----------



## LJC675

Oddly, Suter thinks sleeping in the fire place is a nice cool spot in the hot weather.


----------



## Smuge

She looks so sweet and innocent in this picture but it is all a lie!










My OH is a nurse and she normally gets up for work much earlier than me. Tali sleeps in our room (not on our bed) and usually follows her around the room for a while, gets a stroke then goes back to sleep - no problems!

But OH is staying with her mum this weekend and took a while longer getting her stuff sorted thismorning. By the time she was done Tali was incredibly hyper and fully awake (Tali's breeder has been breeding for 30 years and said that Tali and her sister are the most energetic and active Persians she has ever seen)

The little bugger proceeded to torture me for the next 3 hours and it is completly my OH's fault lol. I did NOT plan on getting up at 6.45 on a Saturday!

About 10 am she wore herself out and curled up on the bed, but by thst point I had long given up on getting back to sleep.


----------



## Smuge

Just monkeying around....


----------



## lymorelynn

Escape has begun


----------



## ewelsh

Sooooo cute! I'm no expert but they sure are looking good pedigrees Lynn, are you keeping one?


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> Sooooo cute! I'm no expert but they sure are looking good pedigrees Lynn, are you keeping one?


Not this time. I am hoping to keep a girl from Cleo if she has co-operated with the stud and is actually pregnant this time - mind you, she'll probably be contrary and only have boys if she is


----------



## ewelsh

Cleo was up for a naughty weekend with her boyfriend if I remember rightly! All sounds positive, Fingers crossed


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> Cleo was up for a naughty weekend with her boyfriend if I remember rightly! All sounds positive, Fingers crossed


She's been once and didn't want to know the poor boy  so she was there again last weekend - a week today since I brought her home so I should know in a couple of weeks :Cat


----------



## Jeano1471

Its crazy how much i love this girl xx


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> She's been once and didn't want to know the poor boy  so she was there again last weekend - a week today since I brought her home so I should know in a couple of weeks :Cat


I think Cleo is playing hard to get, boys don't like easy girls after all. How exciting for you waiting though.


----------



## PetloverJo

Girls on daddy slave wonder if the 3rd one will also love daddy slaves lap.









Only females to look at him adoringly as well


----------



## Char8607

They say a picture tells a thousand words.....well this one would simply be titled:

"Working at home......I tried"


----------



## Smuge

Char8607 said:


> They say a picture tells a thousand words.....well this one would simply be titled:
> 
> "Working at home......I tried"
> 
> View attachment 313436


Its a daily battle:



























I work from home... give an inch and they take about 600 miles

Cant even play a game in peace anymore!


----------



## Char8607

Haha @Smuge it really stressed me out! She was an absolute terror and when I thought I'd outsmart her by working at the breakfast bar so she couldn't reach. Nope I was wrong again! She now jumps up your legs and was so pleased to get onto the work top she just purred her tiny little head off!


----------



## Smuge

Char8607 said:


> Haha @Smuge it really stressed me out! She was an absolute terror and when I thought I'd outsmart her by working at the breakfast bar so she couldn't reach. Nope I was wrong again! She now jumps up your legs and was so pleased to get onto the work top she just purred her tiny little head off!


I have discovered one method to keep them off for a while.

The laptop (and Tali obviously - one does not come without the other when the laptop is on) were sitting on the edge of the table. Tali moved around and managed to send both herself and the laptop flying off the side of the table onto the floor. She was so upset by this that she stayed away from the laptop for at least a good? 15 mins! It was great.

But fair warning - it isnt very good for either your laptop or the cat lol


----------



## Jeano1471

Had to share this vid of my little monster x shes such a cheeky girl xxx


----------



## Smuge

It would be fair to say that Tali is having the worst day of her short life.

The landlord has sent workmen in to remove our broken boiler and install a new one (finally!)

This has involved many hours of drilling and banging (they literally had to cut a large hole in the outside wall)

As a result of this Tali has been shut in a bedroom (that she usually spends a lot of time snoozing in) on her own all day with her litterbox, food etc. Tho its a small flat so she isnt insulated from the noise much.

I brought her out for a break while they had lunch a min ago and when I picked her up you could have heard her purrs from the other side of the street


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> It would be fair to say that Tali is having the worst day of her short life.
> 
> The landlord has sent workmen in to remove our broken boiler and install a new one (finally!)
> 
> This has involved many hours of drilling and banging (they literally had to cut a large hole in the outside wall)
> 
> As a result of this Tali has been shut in a bedroom (that she usually spends a lot of time snoozing in) on her own all day with her litterbox, food etc. Tho its a small flat so she isnt insulated from the noise much.
> 
> I brought her out for a break while they had lunch a min ago and when I picked her up you could have heard her purrs from the other side of the street


Poor baby, hope its all over by now.


----------



## Smuge

Charity said:


> Poor baby, hope its all over by now.


She is ok, now the drilling and most of the work is done I have let her back in the front room:









The the worst may be yet to come lol now we have hot water for the first time in weeks.... its time for her first bath since leaving her breeder. This will be an experience for all of us lol

After a thorough petting she has now fallen asleep and is back to being her lazy self


----------



## Temporally_Loopy

What a poppet Smudge - just you wait until she's a little older!

Bertie the television addict has been born - he's never taken any notice until now. I went out of the room and he was asleep on the settee, came back and he'd taken over the foot stool. Note the caging around the shelving unit - anything fragile or dangerous has to be kept behind this, hence headphones, lighters for fire etc - oh yes, and Bertie's toy basket next to it.


----------



## Smuge

Tali was the cuddliest cat in the history of the world when she first came home. She is much less so now but can still be super affectionate when she wants to be, I reckon when she grows she will end up very much as a lap cat



Temporally_Loopy said:


> What a poppet Smudge - just you wait until she's a little older!
> 
> Bertie the television addict has been born - he's never taken any notice until now. I went out of the room and he was asleep on the settee, came back and he'd taken over the foot stool. Note the caging around the shelving unit - anything fragile or dangerous has to be kept behind this, hence headphones, lighters for fire etc - oh yes, and Bertie's toy basket next to it.
> 
> View attachment 313562


Aw that is a great picture  I have long given up on keeping Tali away from the tv stand 

She watches my computer monitor when I play games but she hasnt shown any interest in the tv


----------



## Charity

Neither Bunty nor Toppy come and sit in bed with me like they used to first thing in the morning  . After they've been out, they prefer sitting on the window cill watching the world go by.... until today.  Yesterday, I put some brand new bedding on our bed so, today of all days, Toppy decides he will come in from the garden where's he's been digging and sit with me so we get grit and dirt from disgusting little paws all over it. :Banghead I'm convinced they do it on purpose just to annoy me.

_Realising Mother's not happy







_

_Looking but probably not feeling guilty







_


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha in the hall watching the door this morning. I'm not sure what he thought would appear?


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> It would be fair to say that Tali is having the worst day of her short life.
> 
> The landlord has sent workmen in to remove our broken boiler and install a new one (finally!)
> 
> This has involved many hours of drilling and banging (they literally had to cut a large hole in the outside wall)
> 
> As a result of this Tali has been shut in a bedroom (that she usually spends a lot of time snoozing in) on her own all day with her litterbox, food etc. Tho its a small flat so she isnt insulated from the noise much.
> 
> I brought her out for a break while they had lunch a min ago and when I picked her up you could have heard her purrs from the other side of the street


They are back today finishing some stuff up. they are going in and out of various rooms working on the radiators, so I have tried a different method:










She is giving me evils but I am sure she is happier sitting here beside me


----------



## huckybuck

Errrrrr It's the other side of the window!!!!


----------



## Smuge

Last nights bath involved more than enough drama, but I cant deny that her coat looks and feels amazing today. It feels like candy floss!
























She curled up on my chest for half the night, I loved the smell of baby powder


----------



## Purplecatlover

One of Jaspers favourite wand toys!


----------



## Smuge

No wonder she has been bitey!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Cant be fun to have that many teeth coming through! She was chewing on my phone case and I noticed just how many were on their way! There is even more at the back


----------



## Smuge

Thought this was interesting

Tali on the 7th of April when i first met her:









Tali on the 7th of June:









She has gone from a baby to a small Persian in no time at all


----------



## Shrike

They grow up so fast, don't they?  Must admit I was a little disappointed when I realised it wouldn't be fair for me to have a kitten rather than an adult rescue - but I also realised that kittenhood is fleeting for cats. You've clearly been enjoying your time with Tali though Smudge!


----------



## Smuge

Shrike said:


> They grow up so fast, don't they?  Must admit I was a little disappointed when I realised it wouldn't be fair for me to have a kitten rather than an adult rescue - but I also realised that kittenhood is fleeting for cats. You've clearly been enjoying your time with Tali though Smudge!


She will have been home for a month on the 11th and is already significantly bigger - they grow rapidly! We had never had a kitten before and I admit I was very keen to expierence that, I had a cat for like 15 years but he was already a young adult when we adopted him from a rescue

I would actually have got two but I just couldnt afford it  but I work from home so she really isnt alone very often and seems happy enough as the only cat in the house.

I know that I probably post too many pictures, sorry about that lol. I just love her to death and am constantly taking pictures of every cute thing she does


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha has stolen my chair!!! I'll have to sit on one the hard chirs now :Banghead


----------



## immum

I don't know how Milo managed to get on the windowsill without poking his eye out! The stems are quite pointy and sharp, as the plant is plastic, but he seems quite comfortable. His front paws are also on my spikey hairbrush!


----------



## Jaf

Geri and Choccy...."birds! mek ek ek!"


----------



## Charity

Bunty trying to catch a fly today, she never did get it 










Toppy in his tunnel


----------



## huckybuck

Huck has a friend!!!!


----------



## LJC675

We're not scared of the cat carrier, Mummy are we going yet?


----------



## Charity

LJC675 said:


> We're not scared of the cat carrier, Mummy are we going yet?
> 
> View attachment 313949


Aaah, what good little kitties. If only they were all like that.


----------



## Matrod

Think she's comfy :Cat


----------



## Smuge

Lazy Saturday... well like most days. The process of falling asleep lol


----------



## slartibartfast

Beautiful baby I'm feeding everyday


----------



## Smuge

Slept in with dad til 11. Had breakfast, had a long nap, ran around like a rabbit (she really does hop like a hyper bunny lol) and played with toys for half an hour. Now time for another nap in a different bed...
























Being is housecat is such a tough life


----------



## slartibartfast

A boy and his shark


----------



## slartibartfast

My beauty in black


----------



## Smuge

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 314034
> View attachment 314035
> 
> A boy and his shark


I love those shark beds!


----------



## LJC675

Yep, final decision made, cat carriers are really scary (not).


----------



## slartibartfast

Smuge said:


> I love those shark beds!


Potter is crazy about his, it was the best buy ever!


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Psygon

My Oh has been doing DIY today, fixing up some lights. He has an audience


----------



## Smuge

Tali is an odd cat...





I swear she spends more time grooming my hair than her own. I guess this would bother some (including my OH) but I think its cute lol

My other cat never did this once in 15 years. Curious to know; is this very common? Or is Tali just a weirdo?


----------



## Jeano1471

So this is what happens at bedtime! 















Please excuse the carrier bag! Shes bag crazy! 
Thats me not goin bed for another hour!

Also heres a video of Lola playing on the ipad x


----------



## huckybuck

Random bed!


----------



## Smuge

"Draw me like one of your French girls"


----------



## Purplecatlover

Just found this on my OH's phone, awwww


----------



## Smuge

Sigh.

Came in to find all of the towels and virtually the entire contents of the clotheshorse on the floor. Tali naturally claims to know nothing about this....










I have no doubt that this will somehow be considered my fault when my oh gets home...


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha completely relaxed and out cold last night!


----------



## claire8234

Help yourself why dont you!


----------



## huckybuck

"What do you mean it's a birken!!!!!!"


----------



## claire8234

Oh that tail HB!! X


----------



## Chellacat

Came back into the living room and found this.


----------



## huckybuck

Chellacat said:


> Came back into the living room and found this.
> 
> View attachment 314420


Quick stop him watching BB...the language!!!


----------



## Chellacat

huckybuck said:


> Quick stop him watching BB...the language!!!


It's pretty weird, this is a first to see him sitting like a person, I'm now dreadfully afraid he might spontaniously sprout thumbs, at that point it's all over and the world will be conquered by cats! He loked terribly comfortable and sat like that for about 15 minutes. Also, much worse than BB, Youtube! He was watching the funny cat videos DD had playing on her laptop.


----------



## Kitkatslave

Finally been able to get a photo to upload! I have two new kittens Dottie (Tabby) and Ivy (B&W) and they like to keep me company while working from home. Had to put a cushion on my desk to tempt them away from my keyboard!


----------



## Char8607

Mum, Mum, Mum, mum WAKE UUUUUUUUP!!!!! I've been here ages purring to wake you up! Come on I have a big brother to go and annoy!!


----------



## Char8607

Kitkatslave said:


> Finally been able to get a photo to upload! I have two new kittens Dottie (Tabby) and Ivy (B&W) and they like to keep me company while working from home. Had to put a cushion on my desk to tempt them away from my keyboard!
> View attachment 314444
> View attachment 314441


What absolute beauties!!!


----------



## LJC675

I love this thread, always so many beautiful pictures to make you go all gooey


----------



## ewelsh

@Kitkatslave

How have I missed your gorgeous girls! More more more pics

Just adorable


----------



## lymorelynn

Just some little Lambchops


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> Just some little Lambchops
> View attachment 314507


Not so little!!! They're growing like weeds


----------



## ewelsh

Awwwwwww awwwwwwww awwwwwwwwwww too gorgeous for words! 

Gosh they are growing, what a good mummy she is. :Cat 

Any news of another litter?


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> Awwwwwww awwwwwwww awwwwwwwwwww too gorgeous for words!
> 
> Gosh they are growing, what a good mummy she is. :Cat
> 
> Any news of another litter?


Not yet but keeping fingers crossed - should know by next week if Cleo is actually pregnant this time


----------



## Charity

Lazing on a sunny afternoon


----------



## ewelsh

I wish my girls would hug like Bunty & Toppy, it's so lovely


----------



## Smuge

Mmmm new catnip toys


----------



## Belgy67

@huckybuck I finally figured out if Dani is a left over right or right over left.....


----------



## Kitkatslave

ewelsh said:


> @Kitkatslave
> 
> How have I missed your gorgeous girls! More more more pics
> 
> Just adorable


Aw well if you insist!!!!  here's a few more of tonight's antics...

Ha ha you didn't miss any pics I just hadn't been able to upload any, kept losing patience and giving up! They are so much fun and equally the most gorgeous cuddle monsters!

Little monkeys...









The masses of packing paper that comes in an Amazon package was a big hit









Who can spot the Ivy cat... might need to zoom in! OH created a new game making a tent with a blanket, lots of fun!









Ok last two cute ones...


----------



## huckybuck

Oh heavens I am kitten broody!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Belgy67 said:


> @huckybuck I finally figured out if Dani is a left over right or right over left.....
> View attachment 314556


Ooh right over left!!!!! Now I think that's quite rare!!!!


----------



## ewelsh

I'm in love with Dotty & Ivy, they do look little monkeys! Think you've got your hands full there. Lovely x


----------



## Smuge

Sitting beside the window pondering the meaning of life:


----------



## bluecordelia

It's just a big fluffy tummy on a hot day x


----------



## ebonycat

bluecordelia said:


> View attachment 314673
> It's just a big fluffy tummy on a hot day x


oh now that floofy tummy needs smooching :Kiss


----------



## Matrod

Kitkatslave said:


> Aw well if you insist!!!!  here's a few more of tonight's antics...
> 
> Ha ha you didn't miss any pics I just hadn't been able to upload any, kept losing patience and giving up! They are so much fun and equally the most gorgeous cuddle monsters!
> 
> Little monkeys...
> View attachment 314581
> 
> 
> The masses of packing paper that comes in an Amazon package was a big hit
> View attachment 314582
> 
> 
> Who can spot the Ivy cat... might need to zoom in! OH created a new game making a tent with a blanket, lots of fun!
> View attachment 314583
> 
> 
> Ok last two cute ones...
> 
> View attachment 314584
> View attachment 314585


Awwww, they're so gorgeous. I've got major kitten envy!


----------



## Smuge

She is randomly in a Cuddly mood tonight


----------



## Britt

Pooh


----------



## ewelsh

Pooh  I love this cat


----------



## Charity

How is the lovely Pooh, haven't seen you for a while?


----------



## Smoosh

If I fits I sits...









Paint me like one of your French girls.


----------



## Smuge

Tali with two of the great loves of her life: a laptop and a glass of literally anything










She never actually tries to drink out of the glass, I assume she knows she would be told off, but she certainly likes sniffing it


----------



## Abi2784

This is the newest addition Tilly, who was rather enjoying a scratch earlier today!


----------



## ewelsh

Hello and welcome @Abi2784

I had to look twice at Tilly's first photo, I thought she had 5 legs ha!

She is a sweetie, keep the photos coming, we love kittens


----------



## Abi2784

ewelsh said:


> Hello and welcome @Abi2784
> 
> I had to look twice at Tilly's first photo, I thought she had 5 legs ha!
> 
> She is a sweetie, keep the photos coming, we love kittens


Ah thank you!! And I know it's her favourite way to sit and watch what I'm doing!


----------



## Smuge

Abi2784 said:


> This is the newest addition Tilly, who was rather enjoying a scratch earlier today!


Welcome Tilly


----------



## LJC675

Sometimes it can be tricky getting ready in the morning with Kalex and Suter helping out.


----------



## LJC675

Still helping


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper having a good old' stretch whilst sleeping!!!:Yawn


----------



## Smuge

Woke up thismorning to find this little fluffmonster sitting right beside me purring her head off:









My OH usually gets up about 7 (she is a nurse so starts work early) Tali sleeps on that basket in the background of the pic, but she usually wakes up when OH is getting ready, usually chases a ball around the room for a bit then goes back to sleep, sometimes she takes my OH's spot lol. She slept in the bed at the very start but we spent half the night worrying that we would roll over onto her when we were both here and she quickly took the hint and now curls up just beside the bed.

This is her right now; 'supervising' me while I try to do some work


----------



## ewelsh

Looking at her face I don't think your doing your chores right


----------



## Britt

Charity said:


> How is the lovely Pooh, haven't seen you for a while?


I've been very busy working but Pooh is doing well. He managed to get locked up in the garage yesterday morning


----------



## Paddypaws

Mitzy earning her nickname 'Flump'


----------



## Paddypaws

From Flump to Fighter


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha having fun with some chicken wing.


----------



## Smuge

Can I have a strawberry daiquiri dad?


----------



## Charity

Sharing a joke with Mum










Playtime


----------



## huckybuck

Chellacat said:


> Sasha having fun with some chicken wing.
> 
> View attachment 314973


I love this photo!!!!
What a great idea too!


----------



## Chellacat

huckybuck said:


> I love this photo!!!!
> What a great idea too!


Thanx! He had great fun for about half an hour just batting it around and trying to tear bits off. Recently he has dragged his treat off into the garden to "hunt" it down by throwing it in the air, chasing and chewing it to death while getting it covered in dirt, grass and grit so I thought if he wanted to eat and play I could make it a little less gritty by tying it to the washing line :Hilarious His reaction was pricless!


----------



## Matrod

Food?








Soppy sausage


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> Food?
> View attachment 315012
> 
> Soppy sausage
> View attachment 315013


That's a lovely photo of Tilda, she's usually lying down and we don't get to see her pretty full face.....and beautiful Rodney of course.


----------



## Smuge

When my OH goes to see her mum for the weekend, Tali is always quick to make her move


----------



## huckybuck

How to make someone feel guilty!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

It's hot tonight. Grace has one pad and naughty Mum has pinched the other lol!


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck

 You pinched the cooling pads off your babies  bad slave

I could do with one to be honest, however I would stand no chance in this house.


----------



## Smuge

Sleepy kitty:





She is 4 months old today


----------



## Charity

Why I bothered buying cool pads for my two I'll never know, they totally ignore them. . Its so hot, Bunty's out in the pen and Toppy's lolling in his bed.


----------



## Smuge

Sad to report that Tali has learned a new trick 










She has never made it up there before


----------



## Matrod

Smuge said:


> Sad to report that Tali has learned a new trick
> 
> View attachment 315229
> 
> 
> She has never made it up there before


I have a hob lurker (he likes to lick any spillages) so I put wooden boards across it once I'm finished to avoid burnt paws.


----------



## LJC675

Kalex staying cool by taking full advantage of the fan:


----------



## MissKittyKat

I think someone's a little hot after his walk in the garden x


----------



## Torin.

When you want to be outside in the sun, but also cool


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper & his pal Trevor the turtle relaxing on the marble. Probably the coolest place in the flat!


----------



## Smuge

Tali is having a stressful day


----------



## Charity

Life is so complicated when you're four months old


----------



## Smuge

Charity said:


> Life is so complicated when you're four months old


Brutal isnt it. Shes adorable tho


----------



## huckybuck

Just bought a new cooling mat today. It's a large dog one lol!!


----------



## Smuge

New day, new napping location


----------



## Charity

I'm not happy, I don't like fans and every room I want to go in to sleep has got a blessed fan in it whirring away so I'm just sulking in the kitchen, not knowing where to go. 










S'pose I'll have to go out in the pen again










I'm not bovvered


----------



## huckybuck

I don't like it either....Mum why is it so hot????


----------



## Jeano1471

My world!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Still at it. Left over right, legs out back!


----------



## Forester

It's just too hot.


----------



## Matrod

Iz hot mum :Wtf


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jaspers little face lets him get away with murder! Hahha - I couldn't change any channels as he was laid right infront of the tv box but how could I move him...


----------



## immum

The coolest place to be apparently.........at one point Milo was curled round the toilet, but moved just as I got the camera. Rather him than me lol!


----------



## Smuge

My litter poser.... if only she knew that a bath is in her very immediate future lol. The last one went much better so hopefully we can build on that today


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> View attachment 315552
> 
> View attachment 315554
> 
> 
> My litter poser.... if only she knew that a bath is in her very immediate future lol. The last one went much better so hopefully we can build on that today


A before n after pic pls?


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> A before n after pic pls?


I shall try my best  drying her takes ages but il try get some pics

This was her after he first ever bath -

__
http://instagr.am/p/BVDP9MnFEYO/
 as you can tell, she looks thrilled!

The first bath was a conplete disaster all around, I. Actually party filled a bath rather than giving her more of a shower. The second was less stressful


----------



## Charity

Keeping cool and comfy in the hot sun


----------



## KittenEevee




----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> A before n after pic pls?


Before:








During:








After:


----------



## huckybuck

The HBs modelling the latest Cath Kidston wet t towels!


----------



## ewelsh

You should send those photos to cats Kidston! 

Beautiful cool cats


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> You should send those photos to cats Kidston!
> 
> Beautiful cool cats


LOL good idea although I think she's not a cat person sadly...though maybe the HBs can change her????


----------



## ewelsh

Is she not  

I'm tempted to throw my cath Kidston stuff out! How dare she. 

Of course HB's would win anyone round!


----------



## claire8234

We arent as sophisticated as to have cath kidson tea towels, however a lakeland(semi defrosted) icepack has gone down very well - he loves it!! Its been 35 degrees here today and Stitch has been such a grump


----------



## huckybuck

claire8234 said:


> View attachment 315632
> We arent as sophisticated as to have cath kidson tea towels, however a lakeland(semi defrosted) icepack has gone down very well - he loves it!! Its been 35 degrees here today and Stitch has been such a grump


Fab idea!!! Will try that one!


----------



## claire8234

huckybuck said:


> Fab idea!!! Will try that one!


I wont tell my daughter its been on the cat when it goes in her lunchbox tomorrow  - it'll get washed beforehand!


----------



## ewelsh

Hilarious @claire8234


----------



## claire8234

huckybuck said:


> The HBs modelling the latest Cath Kidston wet t towels!
> 
> View attachment 315610
> View attachment 315611
> View attachment 315613
> View attachment 315614


Utterly gorgeous


----------



## Kitkatslave

Love cuddles at this time of night! They are alternating between me and their cool mat when they get too hot!


----------



## Kitkatslave

Not sure why the last 2 photos aren't uploading properly?!


----------



## Guest

Poppy doesn't care how hot it is, as long as she can have a Mummy cuddle!


----------



## Smuge

The fluffmonter is in an unusually cuddly mood tonight


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper is the biggest poser ever!!! Xx


----------



## KCTT

I don't mean to brag but we have some really pretty/handsome cats on here


----------



## Charity

Toppy doesn't want to come indoors and thinks if he hides, I won't see him.


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha looked so adorable I had to snap this!


----------



## huckybuck

3 of the HBs were in the run so Holly took advantage of cuddle time alone!


----------



## Charity

Bunty has Toppy in a Half Nelson


----------



## Purplecatlover

Charity said:


> Bunty has Toppy in a Half Nelson
> 
> View attachment 316008


Hahahaha I love this photo!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

This cheeky boy was snapped by his new slaves who came for a visit this afternoon :Cat


----------



## Smuge

I admit that Tali is spoilt rotten. But how can you say no to this face?








And so what if she has two play tunnels and a pop up kids tent? She told me that all the other cats in school have one! 

You can keep your dreamies, this litte madam is obsessed with (especially Asda brand) cat sticks! Listen to that meow!


----------



## Smuge

Daaaad, can we stay up 10 more mins? I promise that im not tired!





Literally 20 seconds later... purring her head off and half asleep





Again, literally 20 seconds later...


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> I admit that Tali is spoilt rotten. But how can you say no to this face?
> View attachment 316016
> 
> And so what if she has two play tunnels and a pop up kids tent? She told me that all the other cats in school have one!
> 
> You can keep your dreamies, this litte madam is obsessed with (especially Asda brand) cat sticks! Listen to that meow!


Of course u can't refuse her.
U just have to up the standard of service!


----------



## Kitkatslave

Oh to be cat on a Monday morning! Do you think they're relaxed enough?


----------



## Smuge

Oiw! Pay attention to me, not the tv


----------



## Smuge

Life is tough for a housecat


----------



## Jenny1966

Happy 6th Birthday to my gorgeous boy xxx


----------



## Forester

Jenny1966 said:


> Happy 6th Birthday to my gorgeous boy xxx
> 
> View attachment 316191


Happy Birthday, Manfred.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Someone's comfy...


----------



## Gwen9244

Jenny1966 said:


> Happy 6th Birthday to my gorgeous boy xxx
> 
> View attachment 316191


Happy 6th birthday handsome Manny! Hope you are getting loads of cuddles and treats!


----------



## Gwen9244

Faye1995 said:


> Someone's comfy...


Look at that gorgeous belly!


----------



## Matrod

Jenny1966 said:


> Happy 6th Birthday to my gorgeous boy xxx
> 
> View attachment 316191


Happy Birthday to the very handsome Manny









He looks so elegant :Hilarious I love him!


----------



## Britt

Not Pooh but Zappy. He's at the shelter and I'm sponsoring him hoping he will find his forever home soon.


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday Manny.

Zappy is gorgeous.


----------



## ewelsh

@Britt there is only one Poo 

Zappy is rather gorgeous


----------



## GingerNinja

Happy birthday Manny!

Just need a pic of your sister to make my evening  @Jenny1966 please!


----------



## ewelsh

Happy birthday beautiful Manny


----------



## Jenny1966

GingerNinja said:


> Happy birthday Manny!
> 
> Just need a pic of your sister to make my evening  @Jenny1966 please!


@GingerNinja happy to oblige 










Manny says thank you for the birthday wishes xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Jenny1966 said:


> @GingerNinja happy to oblige
> 
> View attachment 316208
> 
> 
> Manny says thank you for the birthday wishes xx


Thank you! She is one of my many favourites


----------



## Smuge

The most spoilt cat in Britain got a new (well 100 of them) toy today. If we ever get around to having kids there is going to be many toys...


----------



## Brambles the cat

As i had brambles as a stray and never had her from kitten i was wondering what she would have looked like and these were on Internet as long haired domestic black kittens ,she would have been so cute not to say she isnt .


----------



## ewelsh

No no, Brambles would have walked on air as a kitten  simply, "Perfect" in every way!


----------



## Smuge

She has been lovely for the last 2 days (not that she isn't usually, but she is particularly awesome atm) lots of nuzzling and I have woken up to find her curled up on beside my shoulder several times.

She is a huge licker. I admit that I am a hypocrite, if a dog ever licked my face I would be revolved and I would never have much cared for the idea of cat doing it either, but I find it very very cute with Tali. She never purrs as loud as when she has got a chance to lick our hair lol tho she is also more than happy to lick a chin or arm... strange cat.

She has also randomly started eating better over the last few days, she still picks at her wet food over several hours, but now all of a sudden she clears the entire bowl (eventually) every time, I used to throw a good lot of it out at the next meal


----------



## lymorelynn

The Wedding Party are 7 weeks old today
Here Comes the Bride Always the Bridesmaid
















Best Man's Speech (left) with Always the Bridesmaid Top Hat & Tails
















Sadly Tie the Knot is being camera shy but I'll try and get one of him later


----------



## ewelsh

Where has 7 weeks gone!

Look how healthy they are! Just utterly stunning! I am no expert but their colouring is gorgeous.

That first photo needs a caption 

I am beginning to think little knot doesn't want to leave! Or your hiding him!


----------



## Charity

I love that first photo. They are just so scrumptious.


----------



## Matrod

I leave the room for 2 minutes & this beast is up on the windowsill like a flash wolfing down Tilda's dinner :Bored


----------



## Charity

That vet, she says we iz overweight......is that....like.....the same as FAT!


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> The Wedding Party are 7 weeks old today
> Here Comes the Bride Always the Bridesmaid
> View attachment 316264
> View attachment 316265
> 
> 
> Best Man's Speech (left) with Always the Bridesmaid Top Hat & Tails
> View attachment 316266
> View attachment 316267
> 
> 
> Sadly Tie the Knot is being camera shy but I'll try and get one of him later


Oh gosh they are just so gorgeous 
That first picture is just too adorable for words :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## lymorelynn

Tie the Knot agreeing to a photo - front row with the Bride in the middle and Best Man at the back


----------



## KittenEevee

Sorry for the bad quality of this photo but it is amazing.
I was sitting on the floor playing with eevee and she walked away, so I thought she was tired of playing. I put down her toys and went on my phone and then all I saw was this wee head pop up behind her tunnel.
Eevee: "Hey mummy, why did you stop playing with me?"


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> The Wedding Party are 7 weeks old today
> Here Comes the Bride Always the Bridesmaid
> View attachment 316264
> View attachment 316265
> 
> 
> Best Man's Speech (left) with Always the Bridesmaid Top Hat & Tails
> View attachment 316266
> View attachment 316267
> 
> 
> Sadly Tie the Knot is being camera shy but I'll try and get one of him later


They are just the sweetest things!! I bet the wedding breakfast is a riot!!


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> That vet, she says we iz overweight......is that....like.....the same as FAT!
> View attachment 316280


Not fat at all. 
Big boned, happy and beautiful xx


----------



## Brambles the cat

lymorelynn said:


> The Wedding Party are 7 weeks old today
> Here Comes the Bride Always the Bridesmaid
> View attachment 316264
> View attachment 316265
> 
> 
> Best Man's Speech (left) with Always the Bridesmaid Top Hat & Tails
> View attachment 316266
> View attachment 316267
> 
> 
> Sadly Tie the Knot is being camera shy but I'll try and get one of him later


I want to climb in the basket with them


----------



## huckybuck

I have a new recruit for securicor.

Changing handbag earlier and my boy decided to sit on guard!










No one touches Mum's stuff!!!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> I have a new recruit for securicor.
> 
> Changing handbag earlier and my boy decided to sit on guard!
> 
> View attachment 316292
> 
> 
> No one touches Mum's stuff!!!!


Love yr babies.
Trying to rack up more posts so i can pm u(hehe) rethe fund. Basically i'm a dinosaur n cant do anything much over the net


----------



## SbanR

KittenEevee said:


> Sorry for the bad quality of this photo but it is amazing.
> I was sitting on the floor playing with eevee and she walked away, so I thought she was tired of playing. I put down her toys and went on my phone and then all I saw was this wee head pop up behind her tunnel.
> Eevee: "Hey mummy, why did you stop playing with me?"


Gorgeous pic


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> That vet, she says we iz overweight......is that....like.....the same as FAT!
> View attachment 316280


Love them


----------



## SbanR

lymorelynn said:


> The Wedding Party are 7 weeks old today
> Here Comes the Bride Always the Bridesmaid
> View attachment 316264
> View attachment 316265
> 
> 
> Best Man's Speech (left) with Always the Bridesmaid Top Hat & Tails
> View attachment 316266
> View attachment 316267
> 
> 
> Sadly Tie the Knot is being camera shy but I'll try and get one of him later


Yay! First photo def needs a caption


----------



## Purplecatlover

Mum, my favourite toy is your straightener box


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Tie the Knot agreeing to a photo - front row with the Bride in the middle and Best Man at the back
> 
> View attachment 316282


That photo was worth the wait, Tie the Knot you are a tease and a gorgeous one at that, so I will forgive you!


----------



## Britt

Charity said:


> That vet, she says we iz overweight......is that....like.....the same as FAT!
> View attachment 316280


Don't worry, Pooh is just as active as before but vet says he has put on weight (now that I think about it he looks a bit more triangular when seated and .... plump on this pic). No more treats for this guy x


----------



## SimplyRosy




----------



## Matrod

Willing me to get off the comfy chair so he can get in it.


----------



## Shrike

Slave has been very lazy lately and let the garden get very overgrown! Great! Lots of good hunting for me and plenty of new nest sites!









And oh so handy for a nice snooze in the sun!


----------



## Smuge

My face when mum and dad sleep in til 12 and I miss breakfast


----------



## huckybuck

Been neglecting the HBs a bit this week so bought them a new toy!!!! Big hit with the youngsters!!!

We did have one a couple of years ago but it got wrecked lol!!!


----------



## bluecordelia

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 316624
> View attachment 316625
> 
> 
> Been neglecting the HBs a bit this week so bought them a new toy!!!! Big hit with the youngsters!!!
> 
> Blue broke ours on the first outing!


----------



## Junaki

Picture of our beautiful golden Chinchilla Persian kitten, Princess; this morning, enjoying the unpredictable British summer sun.


----------



## huckybuck

Gracie does like to hold on to it so it makes a weird clicking sound lol!!


----------



## Charity

Not sure this isn't a cat's version of a rude gesture


----------



## Purplecatlover

I wonder where Jasper is.....

(He's not very good at hide and seek) 

Look at those paws


----------



## huckybuck

They started taking up our patio at 7 this morning....































Little h is NOWHERE to be seen..Little wimp!


----------



## Purplecatlover

huckybuck said:


> They started taking up our patio at 7 this morning....
> 
> View attachment 316647
> View attachment 316648
> View attachment 316649
> View attachment 316650
> 
> 
> Little h is NOWHERE to be seen..Little wimp!


Those tails!!!! I just wanna cuddle them


----------



## Kitkatslave

We like just sitting in our plant pot watching the birds...









Gets tiring though.


----------



## LJC675

They are so gorgeous


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> They started taking up our patio at 7 this morning....
> 
> View attachment 316647
> View attachment 316648
> View attachment 316649
> View attachment 316650
> 
> 
> Little h is NOWHERE to be seen..Little wimp!


Dont cast aspersians on that lovely boys character!
Perhaps he hadbetter things to do?


----------



## KittenEevee

These were both taken this morning.

(That isn't paint on Eevee on her elbow on the first one, don't know what it was but no mark on elbow or carpet after I took it)
Uber strange.


----------



## lymorelynn

The Wedding Party on a Monday morning :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Beautiful beautiful beautiful, is that little knot in the last photo?


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> Beautiful beautiful beautiful, is that little knot in the last photo?


It is indeed :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

I knew it  Little knot is mine now! 

I'll be knocking your door in a few weeks time to steal him!


----------



## Kitkatslave

lymorelynn said:


> The Wedding Party on a Monday morning :Cat
> View attachment 316714
> View attachment 316715
> View attachment 316716
> View attachment 316717
> View attachment 316718


Argh too scrumptious for words!!


----------



## Smuge

We arrived home from B&M a few days ago with a huge bag of 100 playballs that cost £5.

That 'bright idea' has lead to large piles of balls gathered up all around the house lol


----------



## huckybuck

End of Day 1 and Site Foreman has been doing his inspection.































What IS our pen doing in the middle of the lawn?????


----------



## Matrod

Looking innocent after I caught him licking the dinner leftovers :Shifty I've lost count of the amount of meals this cat has licked over the last 17 years!


----------



## blkcat

Blk on his new cat tree  Have started his purrday celebrations early.










Will take more pics and write up what we think of it for the cat tree suggestion thread tomorrow, we haven't forgotten but have been playing today


----------



## Junaki

Some photos I just took of Princess during her play time!!!


----------



## Matrod

Junaki said:


> Some photos I just took of Princess during her play time!!!
> View attachment 316854
> View attachment 316855
> View attachment 316856


She's so gorgeous, those fluffy paws are adorable :Kiss


----------



## Charity

My two are really good at catching and eating flies...I hate seeing them chomping away on them :Vomit....but this one seems to be avoiding capture.


----------



## peachespurrfectboys




----------



## KCTT

Tipsy loves her new shed, so many places to hide from me.


----------



## Purplecatlover

What a tiring life it is when your a kitten....


----------



## Joy84

Hot day, Phoebe was melting


----------



## huckybuck

Keeping an eye on Ocado man last night!


----------



## huckybuck

Huck was yelling at the builders this morning asking if they'd put him in his run.










They moved the pen to the shade and he's been supervising them...as well as making friends...

Not sure how easy it is to see but I keep catching the builders going over and talking to him lol!!


----------



## ewelsh

Good boy Hucky you keep those builders on their toes! 

I think he needs a whip! :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Good boy Hucky you keep those builders on their toes!
> 
> I think he needs a whip! :Hilarious


I've just spotted 3 of them have gone for their tea break and are sat next to him to keep him company lol
They are all down there now rofl!!!


----------



## ewelsh

That is sweet, boys sticking together!


----------



## KCTT

I wonder how long before the builders start "forgetting their lunch" and wives, girlfriends, children have to start coming to meet the cat I mean bring their lunch for them


----------



## Charity

Toppy was sick earlier, eating too much ornamental grass again. Looks like he's feeling better now in his shady spot.


----------



## Smuge

Who left a giant Persian in my house and wtf happened to the tiny kitten that I brought home a few weeks ago?


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Toppy was sick earlier, eating too much ornamental grass again. Looks like he's feeling better now in his shady spot.
> 
> View attachment 316975
> 
> 
> View attachment 316976


Is he over his obsession now?


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Is he over his obsession now?


Short answer - no! He is out there now sitting in his usual place by the fence. The bed in the photo is just by the fence so he's still on duty so to speak.


----------



## Carly0205

Here's little Bella now 15 weeks old catching some early sunshine.... before deciding to chase my feet when I went to get her breakfast. She looks so innocent there! :Angelic


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Short answer - no! He is out there now sitting in his usual place by the fence. The bed in the photo is just by the fence so he's still on duty so to speak.


Haha. I like that the slave is diligent in making the lovely boy comfortable


----------



## Jaf

Jackie supervising putting together my new weed strimmer. Hadn't even got the instructions out! Mind you, it's not very good, but what do you expect for 40€?


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> Who left a giant Persian in my house and wtf happened to the tiny kitten that I brought home a few weeks ago?
> View attachment 316979


Just noticed that (unusually) you can kind of see the tabby markings in her tail in this pic. I do hope this becomes a bit more prominent when she grows up.

I just wanted a himmie, had no idea what type of colourpoint I would get and I wasn't even aware that tabby point was a possibility! But I love her colourings and adore that outside of her points she has a georgeous creamish? (not sure what the best word for that is) Persian coat. Her dad was a stunning orange Persian with the most amazing (again orange) eyes that I have ever seen and I think her mum was a flame point


----------



## Smuge

Always posing...


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha having fun this afternoon.


----------



## Guest

What a good slave you are, picking it up when he drops it  Argie had one this morning. When he had drooled al over it & chewed the end fraying it nicely, Lithium nicked it & took it 'to bed' to nibble on daintily. I am in no way touching that till she gets up!


----------



## Smuge

Franlow said:


> *What a good slave you are, picking it up when he drops it * Argie had one this morning. When he had drooled al over it & chewed the end fraying it nicely, Lithium nicked it & took it 'to bed' to nibble on daintily. I am in no way touching that till she gets up!


Tali gets one before bed (we should probably cut this back but she is insanely inlove with cat sticks and it is literally the only treat she gets) I swear she drops as much as she eats, we often find bits stashed away in corners of the bed. Always a 'lovely' surprise at 2am


----------



## Chellacat

I love my baby so much, I would do anything for him! I'm rather pathetic that way Lol, when you write about the highjinx your kitties get up to I can almost see them, you paint with words very well @Franlow


----------



## Guest

Chellacat said:


> I love my baby so much, I would do anything for him! I'm rather pathetic that way Lol, when you write about the highjinx your kitties get up to I can almost see them, you paint with words very well @Franlow


That's very kind thank you xx


----------



## Charity

Chellacat said:


> Sasha having fun this afternoon.


Lovely video.


----------



## bluecordelia

Lovely to see those men hard at it @huckybuck. Maybe we needs more photos of the new friend before the weather turns!!? X


----------



## KatSu

Happy-go-Lucky!


----------



## ewelsh

@KatSu what a sweet face!


----------



## Smuge

So you think you want a long haired cat?

























Be prepared for the 'joy' of bathtime


----------



## MissKittyKat

Two hot kitties this evening


----------



## Smuge

When you ca,t decide which toy to play with...why not both?


----------



## Citruspips

bluecordelia said:


> Lovely to see those men hard at it @huckybuck. Maybe we needs more photos of the new friend before the weather turns!!? X


lol
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## KCTT

I asked Tipsy very nicely to come in so I could go and meet a friend for coffee. For about 3 hours we have had this stand off .......


----------



## Charity

KCTT said:


> I asked Tipsy very nicely to come in so I could go and meet a friend for coffee. For about 3 hours we have had this stand off .......
> 
> View attachment 317099


I know that feeling, I only have to approach Bunty in the garden and this is where she goes. She knows I'm not following her up there.

HEE HEE! CAN'T CATCH ME


----------



## KCTT

@Charity it must be a black and white thing. Never known an animal with such an attitude as my little Tipsy


----------



## Purplecatlover

Mum, I don't care how many shops you had to go in for this I will not sit on it!


----------



## Erenya

I'm a lion, honest!


----------



## Joy84

We cleaned the fridge and defrosted the freezer today ...








We did


----------



## Chellacat

Sunday Snooz, not sure where his arms went though!


----------



## Char8607

Where's my baby girl gone?! Getting so big!!


----------



## SbanR

Char8607 said:


> View attachment 317197
> View attachment 317198
> Where's my baby girl gone?! Getting so big!!


A beautiful face. Full of character.
Looks like she will b very strong willed!


----------



## huckybuck

Cooling himself in front of the Aga lol!!!


----------



## Smuge

9 weeks (ish)








11 weeks









3 months









About a week under 5 months

















They dont half grow up fast! We swear that she has almost doubled in size since she came home about 2 months ago


----------



## Chellacat

Smuge said:


> 9 weeks (ish)
> View attachment 317211
> 
> 11 weeks
> View attachment 317212
> 
> 
> 3 months
> View attachment 317213
> 
> 
> About a week under 5 months
> View attachment 317215
> 
> View attachment 317219
> 
> 
> They dont half grow up fast! We swear that she has almost doubled in size since she came home about 2 months ago


Gosh, Tali has changed so much! She's awfuly grown up looking now! She's getting prettier every day!


----------



## Char8607

@SbanR 'strong willed' is definitely one way of putting it!

@huckybuck I have heard that is the absolute best way of cooling down


----------



## Charity

Rain stopped play here so we're stopping in this afternoon watching Wimbledon.....boring!


----------



## LJC675

That is so cute


----------



## lymorelynn

Tie the Knot has found his slaves - a lovely couple from Cornwall who have two Burmillas and a ticked tabby Oriental. They are also getting another Siamese kitten from another breeder so Knot will have a playmate.
Sent these to the couple this morning as she forgot to take photos yesterday


----------



## lymorelynn

And my little Bridesmaid was being extra cute - she will be called Misty by her new slaves


----------



## ewelsh

Little Knot has new slaves :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh he will always be mine :Kiss

Lovely he has a home with company


----------



## Smuge

I would keep the name Knot, nice name for a cat!


----------



## Matrod

After being desperately worried about this old girl over the last 2 days it was a joy to come home & find her up & about & screeching for food :Cat


----------



## urbantigers

Who are you calling a kitten? I'm not a kitten. I'm grown up. And I can do serious.


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> After being desperately worried about this old girl over the last 2 days it was a joy to come home & find her up & about & screeching for food :Cat
> View attachment 317310
> View attachment 317311


Does she get affected by the heat, do you think as its fresher today and been raining she feels better?


----------



## Matrod

Charity said:


> Does she get affected by the heat, do you think as its fresher today and been raining she feels better?


I don't think it was the heat as she was absolutely fine in the heatwave we had a few weeks ago. I really thought it was her time but she's bounced back for now. She's like a different cat today & on her second dinner :Cat


----------



## Citruspips

I wasn't doing anything mum


----------



## Citruspips

Just need to give your neck a bit of a wash


----------



## huckybuck

Citruspips said:


> Just need to give your neck a bit of a wash
> View attachment 317330


Ooooh that's foreplay!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Caught jasper thinking he's the king of the conservatory!!!


----------



## Smuge

Chellacat said:


> Gosh, Tali has changed so much! She's awfuly grown up looking now! She's getting prettier every day!


Thank you 

And yea, she is alarmingly rapidly changing from baby kitten to small Persian!


































Bless her tho, she is more than a little cross eyed at times  its cute


----------



## huckybuck

Last time he did this he pulled the shelf of the wall - GET DOWN!!!!!!


----------



## oliviarussian

huckybuck said:


> Last time he did this he pulled the shelf of the wall - GET DOWN!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 317401
> View attachment 317402


What ya gonna do about it!


----------



## Belgy67

Love the cheeky rascal @huckybuck

Here is Dani in flirt mode.









The look I get when I stop petting her.


----------



## Citruspips

@huckybuck awe the gorgeous mice and the broom I want them!!! X

@Belgy67 look at those little black jelly beans they remind me of my childhood cat's toes! X


----------



## Emmasian

Snuck off work early to watch tennis with Rafa. He's all warm and fluffy from lying in the sun though, and he simply can't stay awake no matter how hard he tries...


----------



## Smuge

I really love this pic


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> View attachment 317483
> 
> 
> I really love this pic


I've just seen Tali as "Kitten of the Month" in Your Cat Magazine - she's famous!


----------



## Smuge

Charity said:


> I've just seen Tali as "Kitten of the Month" in Your Cat Magazine - she's famous!


Huh? Really? I did send in some pictured ages ago but they never got back to me about it and I assumed she didn't win. Will have to find a copy, not always easy around here!


----------



## claire8234

Yes really. I have just seen it too


----------



## Smuge

claire8234 said:


> Yes really. I have just seen it too
> View attachment 317505


That is really really cool! I must track down several copies! I think there might even be a prize but I just hoped to see her in a magazine 

Shall also send her breeder the pic! Thank you for sharing


----------



## claire8234

I think you've won a bed, placemat, spork and wand toy but dont hold me to that!


----------



## Smuge

claire8234 said:


> I think you've won a bed, placemat, spork and wand toy but dont hold me to that!


Just nice to see her picture in the paper


----------



## claire8234

I bet


----------



## huckybuck

Aww well done Tali


----------



## ewelsh

Congratulations Tali


----------



## Smuge

Thank you everyone  my local shops dont have any this month so I just signed up for a 6 month subcription. £12 every 6 months is very reasonable!


----------



## Charity

Don't come any closer, I'm not coming indoors










Nor me, I'm sunbathing


----------



## Fred&KiKi

This is little KiKi last night after being out on the lead for a run around! (fell asleep before i could even remove the harness!)


----------



## Smuge

Fred&KiKi said:


> This is little KiKi last night after being out on the lead for a run around! (fell asleep before i could even remove the harness!)


My OH has threatened to leave me if I ever even consider taking the cat for a walk . She is mortified by the idea but I think it would be nice lol


----------



## Fred&KiKi

Smuge said:


> My OH has threatened to leave me if I ever even consider taking the cat for a walk . She is mortified by the idea but I think it would be nice lol


well i've convinced my OH because shes too little to go out alone (and not speyed yet) but she soooo wants to be outside with the birds and bugs! as shes a maine coon she has very dog like personality traits lol just taking crazy cat lady to the next stage


----------



## Chellacat

I'm pretty sure everyone on here must think all Sasha does is sleep (mostly true) But when he is awake he's mostly moving too fast to get a decent picture.

Here he is coming in for dinner










And here he is just now, sleeping, again, he's such a lazy pudding.


----------



## Fred&KiKi

Chellacat said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone on here must think all Sasha does is sleep (mostly true) But when he is awake he's mostly moving too fast to get a decent picture.
> 
> Here he is coming in for dinner
> 
> View attachment 317543
> 
> 
> And here he is just now, sleeping, again, he's such a lazy pudding.
> 
> View attachment 317544


I have a lazy ginger too!


----------



## Citruspips

Smuge said:


> My OH has threatened to leave me if I ever even consider taking the cat for a walk . She is mortified by the idea but I think it would be nice lol


That's what my other half said.
I'm ill in bed at the moment and guess what he did last night of his own free will


----------



## Chellacat

Fred&KiKi said:


> I have a lazy ginger too!
> View attachment 317546


Sasha is my first ginger cat, is it just me or are they all very unbothered and laid back? When he's annoyed he makes a huff sound, does the human equivelent of a shoulder shrug and moves on.


----------



## Smuge

There is something strange about the new printer that I just got from Amazon:









Doesnt look like any printer that I have ever seen


----------



## Peter1982

That's my Julia when she was little


----------



## Kitkatslave

If looks could kill! The kittens have taken to stationing themselves by the door in protest / eternal hope of being let out!








Now theyve fallen asleep waiting!


----------



## Guest

Charity said:


> I've just seen Tali as "Kitten of the Month" in Your Cat Magazine - she's famous!


Congratulations Tali
Fleazanall was runner up Kitten of the year in your cat 11 years ago, beaten by the most fabulous photo of 6 Burmese kittens all looking in the same direction. He won oodles of stuff including the Ferplast cat carrier that I still use 
Fran


----------



## immum

Oh Milo, what are we going to do with you? He does love a handbag!


----------



## Jaf

Milo looks like he's doing a magic trick!


----------



## Jaf

Choc pot is comfy. Me? My legs are killing me but can't upset Choccy!


----------



## lymorelynn

The Wedding Party have been big and brave, had their first vaccinations and vet checks. 
Sorry - the pictures have come out rather blurry


----------



## ewelsh

Awww bless them, nasty vet! I hope little knot didn't cry!

Aren't they growing fast. 
X


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> Awww bless them, nasty vet! I hope little knot didn't cry!
> 
> Aren't they growing fast.
> X


We had a new vet - a lovely young lady who was besotted with them and kept apologising to them :Cat Little Knot did wriggle but no one cried  Apart from Top Hat the babies are a little on the small side (which I knew before going to the vet) but all are doing well with no obvious problems.


----------



## Mirandashell

They are starting to grow into their ears and look a little less Yoda. Are any of them deaf?


----------



## Guest

First day home - after a 4 hour journey and house inspection. A well deserved relax.


----------



## lymorelynn

Mirandashell said:


> They are starting to grow into their ears and look a little less Yoda. Are any of them deaf?


No - the deafness in blue eyed cats is not caused by the same gene that produces blue eyes in Siamese :Cat


----------



## lymorelynn

whompingwillow said:


> First day home - after a 4 hour journey house inspection. A well deserved relax.


Oh my what big paws you have :Cat


----------



## Guest

I wish there was a triple love option. Too much cute


----------



## huckybuck

Aww brave little wedding party!!!! Glad all are fine xx


----------



## Charity

Well done to Top Hat, my favourite xx


----------



## Guest

Goo mornin


----------



## Guest

"I think I can be alright living here"


----------



## Guest

Owned. (I'L stop now..)


----------



## QOTN

Mirandashell said:


> They are starting to grow into their ears and look a little less Yoda. Are any of them deaf?


Just in case you are interested in the genetics of colourpoints, the gene is on the albino locus which is not associated with deafness. Full colour is dominant, then Burmese colour restriction, then Siamese colour restriction (colourpoint.) then Blue eyed recessive white (not deaf) and then full albino.

Burmese is incompletely dominant to Siamese and these two breeds were used to create the Tonkinese.


----------



## Shrike

Brooke still likes her flying frenzy!


----------



## Smuge

Do you mind?


----------



## Guest

Why you leave me?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Someone's enjoying his new game, only fell down the side of the sofa once!










Even Mya had a play as long as the light was close enough she could stay sat down......


----------



## Guest

QOTN said:


> Burmese is incompletely dominant to Siamese


 Unless the Burmese is Lithium & the Siamese is the young lad who decided to have a shout off in RVC last year. In which case Burmese was completely dominant


----------



## KittenEevee

Eevee playing with her own fidget spinner, took this morning.


----------



## Guest

This bed is too small,
This bed is too big
Whaatchoo moaning about I has no bedz


----------



## Purplecatlover

jasper likes to keep my bed warm when I'm in the shower....


----------



## claire8234

Captain Clingy - new people have moved in over the road and he isnt sure whats going on!


----------



## Matrod

Morning wedge


----------



## Guest

I feel a bee better today fanks (she had a bad reaction to vaccination)


----------



## Charity

Is it a bird? Is it a plane?.....










Who cares


----------



## Smuge

As some of you lovely people pointed out, a kitten called Tali is the your cat kitten of the month. I cant put my finger on it, but I feel like I recognise her from somewhere:


----------



## Fred&KiKi

When the Kitten disappears and all is quiet.... then you can't find her and turn into a crazed loon frantically searching the house to finally here a little chirp among the tea towels.....


----------



## Smuge

I work from home, Tali has recently taken to sleeping the afternoon away ontop of a set of plastic shelves right beside my desk


----------



## Fred&KiKi

chilling in the garden enjoying the evening sun... and fly catching (the kitten not me!)


----------



## Lucy & Troy

Troy enjoying the afternoon sun


----------



## Guest

Then she fell asleep.. charming! And the 'worst' part is, I didn't move haha she is boss


----------



## Smuge

The ball of fluff is sleepy


----------



## claire8234

I iz a tired Stitch...zzzzzz


----------



## huckybuck

It's not happened for ages so thought I'd seen the last of this...

















The Bag Thief Strikes Again!


----------



## LJC675

I love it when they carry things around, not sure why but I find it really cute.


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> It's not happened for ages so thought I'd seen the last of this...
> 
> View attachment 318137
> View attachment 318138
> 
> 
> The Bag Thief Strikes Again!


Aahhhh. Its my little love! Hes just so, so sweet


----------



## Guest

This stealing things malarkey is definitely a Coonie thing. I find stuff either a) under my bed this is usually the big stuff that won't fit down the loo. You can guess where b) is? I have to shut him out when packing my parcels. Last night he completely emptied my open front drawers of all the brown & black costume jewellery necklaces. I put them in bags - really handy for him to carry. Hopefully I have found them all & luckily, they float . He was happily ferrying great mouthfuls of them upstairs and dropping them in the loo. Yes, it looks cute :Banghead
Maybe we should start a list of all the things that cannot be left laying about because magpie cats steal them 
Mind you, if I am ever short of the readies, there is usually a stash of notes under my bed - coins are ignored totally


----------



## huckybuck

Bras are a favourite - just putting the washing away...


----------



## SbanR

Where is Flint? Has he gone away on a long summer vacation?


----------



## Smuge

Now that I have said this, she will probably end up being a Nightmare teenager! But I am well aware (and grateful!) of just how easy Tali has made this first few months for us. She is such a sweet tempered and well behaved (the only time she has ever been told off was when she thought the carpet was a fun scathing post for the first day or 2 after coming home from her breeders wooden floored house!) little kitten. Aside from 'bathgate' we have never had a single issue with her.

Whilst we were waiting for her to come home I was a bit worried about Persian grooming as some longhaired cats make it a daily battle. Tali just does this:















She is 5 months old today, she is an absolute angel, she may be the best behaved and sweetest cat in the world and we have no clue how we managed to live for 26 years without her!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper seems to think that he deserves most of the bed....

He's so small yet takes up so much room


----------



## SbanR

Post-catnip bliss


----------



## LJC675

It takes sooooo long waiting for breakfast:










OOOOH, I think it's nearly ready:


----------



## JessieLou28

This is Bonnie this morning... it's a hard life being a cat!! 




  








Bonnie




__
JessieLou28


__
Jul 19, 2017











  








Bonnie




__
JessieLou28


__
Jul 19, 2017


----------



## Pocahontas31

I'm working from home and Bella is lying next to me


----------



## Nutty15

Barely started breakfast...Hey wait, what's that in my garden! Always on the lookout for intruders


----------



## Smuge

Think this is one of my favourite pics of her


----------



## Charity

Dead to the world


----------



## Joy84

This was her birthday present last year ...
Her next birthday is in just a week and I think I could count on fingers of both hands how many times she's been in it once the initial excitement wore off so this was a real surprise today!!


----------



## Kitkatslave

Just found these two having a cuddle on the sofa which is becoming rarer as they get older :-(. Dottie on the right, is still cross with me for not letting her out in the rain! Her face says it all!


----------



## Guest

She's been feeling a bit under the weather since having her vaccination but we still got some play. Current favourite game. Good morning from saffi


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning to you too Saffi you pretty girl


----------



## Smuge

I iz picking what we watch on tv tonight dad! We iz going to watch tanked and I will pick out a fancy fish for supper









You can kind of see her tabby tail


----------



## Matrod




----------



## Guest

Out of all the many sleeping spots I have for her, she chooses my pillow in the evenings 

The other one is just because. Look how happy she is to be by my feet!


----------



## Charity

Had a flea treatment this morning so not a happy boy and definitely not talking to me


----------



## ewelsh

Oh no poor Toppy! Your always such a happy chappy! 


Bad slave


----------



## huckybuck

Little H has started to knead...however it's not just with the front paws but the back legs as well - AND he has a thing about trying to get as close to your head as he can ideally to stomp on it!!!!
He zones out and carries on for simply ages - the only way to get him off is to break his concentration!!! 
There is a part of me that thinks it is a bit pervy behaviour lol!!!


----------



## Shrike

Brooke hates her drop-on treatment too - I don't know if it stings or is just a bit cold.


----------



## SbanR

The look on poor Toppys face! Says it all!!


----------



## Smuge

"Dad looked like he needed a bath, I iz so thoughtful!"


----------



## Smuge

Charity said:


> Had a flea treatment this morning so not a happy boy and definitely not talking to me
> 
> View attachment 318380


Oh flee treatment really bothers them? I have never given Tali any but she will get a dose before going to the cattery


----------



## Smuge

Being a spoilt house kitten is a tough job, but someone has to do it!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Got my very own napping partner! He didn't even think about pinching my OH's side of the bed he was straight there...


----------



## Joy84

I know it got a bit cooler today, but come on Phoebe! 22 degrees still and lovely sunshine


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha keeping me company, he's such a pretty boy!


----------



## Lucy & Troy

I think Troy may be trying to tell me something...


----------



## Guest

Look who clearly is feeling much better..
Like Troy, saffi might be telling me something... Rewarded for the amazing effort


----------



## Charity

Lucy & Troy said:


> I think Troy may be trying to tell me something...
> View attachment 318430


I think he's saying "there's too much space in here, this needs filling up"


----------



## huckybuck

Someone has been in my handbag!!!!


----------



## MoochH

Moochie and I had an afternoon nap!


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha's impression of a lion.

I is a big scary Lion






























What do you mean I look cute? I is scary, rawwr!


----------



## SbanR

Wow! U're really clever to catch those brilliant shots


----------



## Emmasian

Sasha you have become one of my fave pussycats on here, alongside the likes of Flint and Little H. You are gorgeous and remind me of my Rafa:


----------



## Chellacat

SbanR said:


> Wow! U're really clever to catch those brilliant shots


Pure luck, I caught them when he was just waking up and yawning repeatedly!


----------



## Chellacat

Emmasian said:


> Sasha you have become one of my fave pussycats on here, alongside the likes of Flint and Little H. You are gorgeous and remind me of my Rafa:
> 
> View attachment 318571


Aww thank you! Sasha is very pleased that other appreciate his majesty! Rafa is just beautiful! I think he and Sasha look very alike!


----------



## Smuge

She has suddenly become obsessed with the bedroom lamp tonight, no idea why



















^ i really like that pic


----------



## Emmasian

Uh-oh. Rafa has a lamp fixation that led to one of his numerous nicknames, "LampDestructorPuss". He would sneak attack my bedside lamp and fling it to the floor the second my back was turned. It now has no lampshade and I have to snatch it up (what's left of it) at his approach. I have seen him putting his inky little paws on a huge v expensive lamp in the lounge, and I swear to God he then looks for me to see my reaction, the little monster (usually shrieking in horror). Do not let Miss Tali emulate this cautionary tale! You have been warned.....


----------



## Pavonine

So graceful...


----------



## Guest

Look who has come to keep me company at breakfast (she looked so bored , we had a good play after this, she is like a wee kitten sometimes)


----------



## Erenya

What do you mean it's not a bed









I swear, I turned my back for 10 minutes whilst sorting out the duvets...


----------



## huckybuck

Thought you said the builders had finished Mum?










I did he's an electrician!!!


----------



## Guest

winning


----------



## Charity

Using the washing as a hiding place to watch the birds.


----------



## Citruspips

So we have a lovely big comfy basket to sleep in.










But given the choice....


----------



## huckybuck

Citruspips said:


> So we have a lovely big comfy basket to sleep in.
> 
> View attachment 318885
> 
> 
> But given the choice....
> View attachment 318886
> 
> View attachment 318887


Haha the toy basket is always the preferred option - they can keep them all to themselves!!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Haven't got a clue where jasper is


----------



## Guest

Living the hard life (poor bubs actually does not feel too well now though  )


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha with a new toy










Cat nip makes him snooze










Flying frenzy woke him up!










Hunter mode engaged.


































Gotcha!!!
@ 5am this morning!


----------



## huckybuck

It's a pram day!


----------



## Smuge

She has recently taken to snoozing away the afternoons ontop of this plastic box


----------



## Guest

I admit to breaking the 12 hour rule by a couple of hours.. rebellious

Don't you sometimes wish you could phone your cats and check they're doing ok?


----------



## Smuge




----------



## Guest

Snoozes


----------



## Smuge




----------



## Chellacat

Sasha very kindly helping DD with some revision!


----------



## huckybuck

Chellacat said:


> Sasha very kindly helping DD with some revision!
> 
> View attachment 319084


Oh crumbs brings back memories!!

I got 15% in a mock O level and promptly ditched it lol!!!

At least Sasha matches the folder!!!!


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha matches everything!
I didn't even try chemistry, I wish I had been encouraged to the sciences but when I was sill in school there were only a handful of girls taking Chem and Physics. DD says Sasha is very helpful and calming to have around when studying, but then he is very good company!:Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Mum when's the new run coming????


----------



## Jaf

Ollie had been missing since Friday. What with Jackie and her new diabetes it's been a horrible few days. Yesterday morning I opened the door and in sauntered Ollie. He hasn't left my side since then. It's a bit hot for furry, purry lap cats but he is still a bit bitey/ scratchy so I'm not moving him!

Here he is...


----------



## huckybuck

Jaf said:


> Ollie had been missing since Friday. What with Jackie and her new diabetes it's been a horrible few days. Yesterday morning I opened the door and in sauntered Ollie. He hasn't left my side since then. It's a bit hot for furry, purry lap cats but he is still a bit bitey/ scratchy so I'm not moving him!
> 
> Here he is...
> 
> View attachment 319099


Gosh glad he's home!!!!!


----------



## Paddypaws

Wiggins 'plum tuckered out ' after a day of naughtiness


----------



## Gwen9244

Paddypaws said:


> Wiggins 'plum tuckered out ' after a day of naughtiness
> View attachment 319104


Naughty??? With that innocent little face!


----------



## Paddypaws

Gwen9244 said:


> Naughty??? With that innocent little face!


He also answers to 'Little Sh*t'  or Little Shittle which sounds less harsh.


----------



## Smuge

Early morning tummy brushing


----------



## Guest

Paddypaws said:


> He also answers to 'Little Sh*t'  or Little Shittle which sounds less harsh.


Oh there he is Argies long lost brother. He answers to big Sh*t usually prefixed with 'will you put that down you' Or 'Not again you', or, 'How many more times you'
He sleeps just like that over my upstairs bannister, he must roll over when asleep as you regularly hear the thump as he drops down the stairs. I have given up trying to stop him from doing it. Have literally tried everything, he does exactly what he wants & just occasionally, it is what I want too


----------



## Smuge

We went to a christening today so were out of the house for most of the day (very unusual) when we got home she acted like she wasnt fussed.... but she wasnt fooling anyone, we heard her meowing at the top of her lungs while we sorted a few things in the bedroom before we came in to see her in the kitchen


----------



## Guest

Gmornin


----------



## Purplecatlover

It's so tiring playing :Yawn


----------



## Guest

When they just lie there looking at you :Cat


----------



## Charity

4.00 o'clock this morning, Toppy decides to tell me he's feeling better today


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww Toppy!

I love your cat! :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> 4.00 o'clock this morning, Toppy decides to tell me he's feeling better today
> 
> View attachment 319221


Oh Toppy you are such a gorgeous boy :Kiss xx


----------



## lymorelynn

What else is there to do on a rainy Saturday afternoon?


----------



## Guest

lymorelynn said:


> What else is there to do on a rainy Saturday afternoon?
> View attachment 319223


What a bundle of cute!! It's a lot to handle


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> What else is there to do on a rainy Saturday afternoon?
> View attachment 319223


Oh my gosh how utterly adorable :Kiss xx


----------



## Charity

Aren't they growing fast? Such a lovely furry family xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Aunty Coco and big sister Cleo need their beauty sleep too


----------



## ewelsh

Lynn why do you insist on pulling on my heart strings! 

What a beautiful photo, shows the breeds personalities to a T just so adorable.


When are Cleo's babies due?


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> Lynn why do you insist on pulling on my heart strings!
> 
> What a beautiful photo, shows the breeds personalities to a T just so adorable.
> 
> When are Cleo's babies due?


August 1st is day 65 so anytime now really :Cat


----------



## Smuge

She has such a tough life:


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> What else is there to do on a rainy Saturday afternoon?
> View attachment 319223


Aww guess the number!!!!

They've grown so quickly..when is the honeymoon over?


----------



## Smuge

lymorelynn said:


> Aunty Coco and big sister Cleo need their beauty sleep too
> View attachment 319225
> View attachment 319227


Aw that is so cute, don't know how you cam bare to let them go!

And such a lot of kittens! Tali only had one sister (who went to a breeder) and both times I visited they were so great together, felt terrible for splitting them up (even if it was going to happen a week later anyway) would love to have brought home two litter mates, but I read on here that can be a bad thing so maybe it was for the best


----------



## Matrod

Stop pointing that thing at me mother :Snaphappy


----------



## lymorelynn

huckybuck said:


> Aww guess the number!!!!
> 
> They've grown so quickly..when is the honeymoon over?


They'll be off on their new adventures in two weeks time. Top Hat & Tails (Rocky) and Here Comes the Bride (Lola) are going to a local couple. Best Man's Speech (Cosmo) and Always the Bridesmaid (Misty) are going to a rather posh flat in London and Tie the Knot (no pet name decided yet) will be going down to Cornwall


----------



## lymorelynn

Smuge said:


> Aw that is so cute, don't know how you cam bare to let them go!
> 
> And such a lot of kittens! Tali only had one sister (who went to a breeder) and both times I visited they were so great together, felt terrible for splitting them up (even if it was going to happen a week later anyway) would love to have brought home two litter mates, but I read on here that can be a bad thing so maybe it was for the best


I like mine to go in pairs where possible :Cat And I can bear to let them go because I know how much happiness they bring to their new slaves


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> They'll be off on their new adventures in two weeks time. Top Hat & Tails (Rocky) and Here Comes the Bride (Lola) are going to a local couple. Best Man's Speech (Cosmo) and Always the Bridesmaid (Misty) are going to a rather posh flat in London and Tie the Knot (no pet name decided yet) will be going down to Cornwall


Could we have some pics of them individually before they go Lynn, Top Hat and Tails is my favourite and would love to see him.


----------



## lymorelynn

Top Hat and Here Comes the Bride, playing with their new mummy and daddy last night


----------



## Charity

Eeeek! I so envy their new Mummy and Daddy. Thank you


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> August 1st is day 65 so anytime now really :Cat


Ooohhhh very exciting! I feel a theme coming on again!

I hope she will have a calm delivery and all babies thrive x

So my little Knot is off to Cornwal, where exactly, post code would be good :Smuggrin

The new slaves are so lucky! What a fabulous start they have had.


----------



## Jonescat

Please make it stop raining.


----------



## claire8234

I iz so tired, snoozing ALL day. Busy boy.

Bought mum lovely present last night - a big meecer. Was rainy, got very wet and very muddy. Chased meecer round lounge - jump all over nice clean sofa to find it. Mum not seem happy, she catch it (after long time) and put it outside!!!

5am - find little meecer, make sure it dead, mum not seem to like running meecers. Leave meecer by her shoe.

Mum says I iz little grey git - must mean I am good Stitch

Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Joy84

Love those whiskers!!


----------



## Guest

lymorelynn said:


> They'll be off on their new adventures in two weeks time. Top Hat & Tails (Rocky) and Here Comes the Bride (Lola) are going to a local couple. Best Man's Speech (Cosmo) and Always the Bridesmaid (Misty) are going to a rather posh flat in London and Tie the Knot (no pet name decided yet) will be going down to Cornwall


I used to work with someone who bred Siamese - last count she had 23. I have to say, they never appealed until I saw the bridal party. They might just have changed my mind, especially little Cosmo. Can I ask what colours they are , they look like Lilac - don't know if that shade exists in Siamese. Are they like Burmese, will they darken up with age?
I think 7 for the next litter BTW


----------



## lymorelynn

Franlow said:


> I used to work with someone who bred Siamese - last count she had 23. I have to say, they never appealed until I saw the bridal party. They might just have changed my mind, especially little Cosmo. Can I ask what colours they are , they look like Lilac - don't know if that shade exists in Siamese. Are they like Burmese, will they darken up with age?
> I think 7 for the next litter BTW


I don't do guessing the amount on litters after having some very sad experiences - we will have what we have and hope that everything goes well.
The Wedding Party are lilac point (Here Comes the Bride and Best Man's Speech) and lilac tabby point (Top Hat and Tails, Tie the Knot and Always the Bridesmaid) and they do darken as they get older


----------



## Guest

lymorelynn said:


> I don't do guessing the amount on litters after having some very sad experiences - we will have what we have and hope that everything goes well.


Absolutely, of course, as long as everything goes smoothly, numbers are irrelevant.
I only asked about the colour as your babies look like Lith as a kitten - obviously she had a shorter muzzle. It really did take her a few months of almost Gremlin, to grow into the ears  & feet! I know I am biased, but it is such a pretty colour marking.


----------



## lymorelynn

I am very fond of lilacs but blues have always had my heart. One day I will have another blue point


----------



## Smuge

No mum, I have no idea how the floor got covered in wet paw prints...


----------



## Chellacat

Smuge said:


> No mum, I have no idea how the floor got covered in wet paw prints...
> 
> View attachment 319394


Aww Tali are you trying to tell someone something? I think she likes her baths now if she goes sneaking in there to play! She is just sooooo cute!


----------



## Jaf

Tickle me!!!


----------



## Smuge

Chellacat said:


> Aww Tali are you trying to tell someone something? I think she likes her baths now if she goes sneaking in there to play! She is just sooooo cute!


no we aren't quite at that point yet lol she is fine in the bath now, but she still hates being set down in it (even when bone dry)


----------



## huckybuck

Welcome to Twin Peaks!










Is that Bob?


----------



## Purplecatlover

"Paint me like one of your French girls"


----------



## Jaf

Me "I'm too hot get offff". Sausage cat "purrrr".


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Charity

Both enjoying the garden this afternoon


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Both enjoying the garden this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 319451
> 
> 
> View attachment 319452


Good girl Bunty, staying in your garden with Toppy.
Toppy I could just smooch you, you too miss Bunty xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Tiny babies


----------



## ewelsh

OMGoodness sooo tweet 

Where's the love button?

Gosh how your bridal party have grown, my little Knot looks massive now!


----------



## Chellacat

So Sasha got spoiled today! My birthday is tomorrow and my uncle sent me some money so here he is in his new bed, with his new kicker and wicker ball!


----------



## huckybuck

Chellacat said:


> So Sasha got spoiled today! My birthday is tomorrow and my uncle sent me some money so here he is in his new bed, with his new kicker and wicker ball!
> 
> View attachment 319470
> View attachment 319471


Wow that is a lovely bed!!!!


----------



## Smuge

Taken whilst it was pouring with rain outside, I think she is well suited to the life of a house cat


----------



## Renaldz

Our 15 week old kitten.....Say hello to Saul!


----------



## Pavonine

Chellacat said:


> So Sasha got spoiled today! My birthday is tomorrow and my uncle sent me some money so here he is in his new bed, with his new kicker and wicker ball!


I love this! "It's my birthday tomorrow so my cat received loads of presents." Exactly what I would do, these kitties don't realise how pampered they are! :Cat


----------



## Shrike

Chellacat said:


> So Sasha got spoiled today! My birthday is tomorrow and my uncle sent me some money so here he is in his new bed, with his new kicker and wicker ball!


August 1st is a most excellent day for a birthday!


----------



## Chellacat

Pavonine said:


> I love this! "It's my birthday tomorrow so my cat received loads of presents." Exactly what I would do, these kitties don't realise how pampered they are! :Cat


I couldn't help myself! Buying him pressies makes me so happy! It's the purrfect thing to do with birthday money!! I bet most people here do the same too:Hilarious



Shrike said:


> August 1st is a most excellent day for a birthday!


I've always thought so!


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> August 1st is a most excellent day for a birthday!


I have 2 Aunt's who share their birthday today too! Real Leo's!!!


----------



## Chellacat

I love my cat. He likes his new bed and has hadly been out of it. Making hay while the sun shines and getting lots of pics to prove he used it as knowing his usual MO he will abandon it to a corner soon enough!


----------



## Smuge

Wot ya doing dad?


----------



## huckybuck

Birthday girl is taking a liberty!!!


----------



## Jaf

You know in my sig I say I have 4 pet cats?!? How come these 3 outies are on my sofa then? Mari, Sausage and Ollie.

And yes, I'm sitting on the armchair instead.


----------



## Smuge

Time for beds


----------



## Guest

Good thing cat tree arrived today or I would have to leave the rug hanging


----------



## Paddypaws

Enjoying a duvet day and no doubt dreaming up her next dastardly plan


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha is most put out with all the weather and has spent the afternoon on the window sill giving stink eye to the rain! He got bored with that when it didn't stop so he went for a nap and turned his back on the stinky weather!


----------



## Pavonine

Meg having a good ol' snooze, twitching away. I wonder what she's dreaming of?









My favourite of Meg's multicoloured paws :Cat


----------



## Gwen9244

Tilly chilling 









And maisy making sure that our friends goldfish are ok!


----------



## ewelsh

Maisy aren't you a good girl keeping such a close eye on those fish!


----------



## Matrod

Twin Peaking it here tonight, got a light?


----------



## Emmasian

Chellacat said:


> So Sasha got spoiled today! My birthday is tomorrow and my uncle sent me some money so here he is in his new bed, with his new kicker and wicker ball!
> 
> View attachment 319470
> View attachment 319471


Sasha you are so gorgeous you make my eyes water! I hope you know how much your smitten mummy spoils you!


----------



## Charity

Toppy and Toppy Junior


----------



## huckybuck

Holly got a shock lol!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Someone's comfy on the dinner table...


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Toppy and Toppy Junior
> 
> View attachment 319797


I want a Toppy junior too  actually maybe a little competition for Toppy's attention might drag Madam in more!


----------



## Mochi_Chan_Ham

Little Tama sat on top of a bag <3


----------



## LJC675

Friday is 'weigh day' Kalex waiting for her turn on the scales once Suter gets off.


----------



## Gwen9244

The kitchen floor is being screeded today so I have had to move stuff around. Here's my tabby double decker!


----------



## ewelsh

@Gwen9244 a new kitchen floor begging for paw prints! Go on, you know you want to :Smuggrin


----------



## KittenKong

It's cold wet and windy outside.
Tabatha has got in to bed!


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> Friday is 'weigh day' Kalex waiting for her turn on the scales once Suter gets off.
> View attachment 319885


I love how people's cats match their decor!!!!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Kitkatslave

My new desk setup. I don't understand why people think I spoil my kittens...

Very pleased that the expensive bed I bought is finally getting some use, neither of them has ever looked twice at it until I put it up there!


----------



## LJC675

Kitkatslave said:


> My new desk setup. I don't understand why people think I spoil my kittens...
> 
> Very pleased that the expensive bed I bought is finally getting some use, neither of them has ever looked twice at it until I put it up there!
> 
> View attachment 319899


Excellent. I've just spent most of the morning moving mine off of my keyboard. Not very productive.


----------



## Gwen9244

LJC675 said:


> Excellent. I've just spent most of the morning moving mine off of my keyboard. Not very productive.


----------



## Kitkatslave

LJC675 said:


> Excellent. I've just spent most of the morning moving mine off of my keyboard. Not very productive.


Ha yes that's how I spent most of my time until I put a cushion up there and now the bed, although it doesn't always work! And then pressing undo a million times to get rid of their contributions to my work!


----------



## Kitkatslave

Gwen9244 said:


>


Ha, love that!! Very familiar!


----------



## LJC675

Gwen9244 said:


>


OMG, that is so like mine.


----------



## ewelsh

Loving your bed @Kitkatslave looks so snuggly, where did you get it from? Very neat desk by the way, ours is like a tip!


----------



## LJC675

I'm going on a youtube hunt to see if there are more Simon's cats - that had me giggling


----------



## Kitkatslave

ewelsh said:


> Loving your bed @Kitkatslave looks so snuggly, where did you get it from? Very neat desk by the way, ours is like a tip!


Ha I am misrepresenting myself there, that's only one side, you should see the other side!

The bed is from pets at home. It is super soft and I thought they'd love it when they arrived as teeny kittens but i had it on the floor so perhaps that was why. I did know cats prefer being up off the floor so don't know why I didn't try it sooner!


----------



## Gwen9244

LJC675 said:


> I'm going on a youtube hunt to see if there are more Simon's cats - that had me giggling


There are loads. I love them, especially the ones with the kitten.


----------



## Kitkatslave

Had to post this as a follow up to earlier







- Ivy does not like to conform!!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Trying out the camera on my new phone with a little diva for a model!


----------



## Charity

Faye1995 said:


> Trying out the camera on my new phone with a little diva for a model!


Aaaw, that's a lovely photo, such a cute little face


----------



## Smuge

She needs to stop growing up so fast. She isnt even 6 months yet


























She nornally sleeps on a basket beside my pillow, but when OH goes to her mums Tali sees it as a chance to takeover as much of the bed as possible


----------



## huckybuck

Faye1995 said:


> Trying out the camera on my new phone with a little diva for a model!


Right it's about time we had full sized images of the big man lol!!!

When you upload the photo you will see the file under the actual post (before you click the green post reply)

It will give you an option of thumbnail, full image or delete. Click full image next time and see what happens!!!


----------



## Smuge

Kitkatslave said:


> My new desk setup. I don't understand why people think I spoil my kittens...
> 
> Very pleased that the expensive bed I bought is finally getting some use, neither of them has ever looked twice at it until I put it up there!
> 
> View attachment 319899


Tali would much prefer the keyboard. She has already broken my (brand new *sigh*) laptop by sitting on it and knocking both laptop and cat flying off the edge of the desk


----------



## Smuge

Gwen9244 said:


>


I work from home. This is literally my life


----------



## Kitkatslave

Faye1995 said:


> Trying out the camera on my new phone with a little diva for a model!


Aww Jasper is really growing up! Such a lovely photo @Faye1995


----------



## Chellacat

I was feeling awful this afternoon (migrane) and went for a nap on the couch, while I slept Sasha came down off his bed to purr at me and make sure I was still alive! DD snapped this pic while I slept.










I also caught Sasha yawning and had to share it, click through the pics fast enough and you see movement.


----------



## huckybuck

Hope you are feeling lots better with your gorgeous nurse!!!! 

Xx


----------



## Purplecatlover

Omg @huckybuck I've done it!!! All this time I was wondering how haha... you learn something new everyday!


----------



## Pavonine

I love his little moustache


----------



## Pavonine




----------



## Charity

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 319976
> 
> 
> Omg @huckybuck I've done it!!! All this time I was wondering how haha... you learn something new everyday!


Yay, Jasper's a big boy at last!


----------



## LJC675

It's so lovely seeing Jasper looking so well. He is gorgeous, well done


----------



## ewelsh

Awww Jasper you are a sweetheart x


----------



## huckybuck

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 319976
> 
> 
> Omg @huckybuck I've done it!!! All this time I was wondering how haha... you learn something new everyday!


At last lol!!!
Now we really can see how big he's getting!!!!


----------



## Matrod

Me & Rod are having a love in :Happy


----------



## Pavonine

I love it when they forget to put their tongues in


----------



## oliviarussian

Matrod said:


> Me & Rod are having a love in :Happy
> View attachment 320031


Awwww what a lovely photo


----------



## Emmasian

Rafa and Freya interrupted having a Saturday love in..










Rafa so snoozy and cute and just oooh gorgeous...


----------



## Emmasian

Chellacat said:


> I was feeling awful this afternoon (migrane) and went for a nap on the couch, while I slept Sasha came down off his bed to purr at me and make sure I was still alive! DD snapped this pic while I slept.
> 
> View attachment 319957
> 
> 
> I also caught Sasha yawning and had to share it, click through the pics fast enough and you see movement.
> 
> View attachment 319958
> View attachment 319959
> View attachment 319960
> View attachment 319961
> View attachment 319962


Sasha looks like he's doing reiki on you! Rafa does a shiatsu "catsu" massage as I call it. He stands on your prone body then revolves whilst kneading with all four paws and purring deeply. It's rather effective provided you aren't starkers lol


----------



## huckybuck

Emmasian said:


> Rafa and Freya interrupted having a Saturday love in..
> 
> View attachment 320044
> 
> 
> ]


Freya's muzzle is fabulous!!!!


----------



## ebonycat

Matrod said:


> Me & Rod are having a love in :Happy
> View attachment 320031


Oh isn't Rodney a gorgeous boy, loving the tongue sticking out xx


----------



## Emmasian

huckybuck said:


> Freya's muzzle is fabulous!!!!


Aw thank you, she will be so pleased. I call her my little snow leopard and she swanks like mad!


----------



## Charity

The point of buying it was to sit on it or in it, not beside it!










Just sit down for a quiet cuppa in the garden and who should come along...


----------



## LJC675

Kalex chilling in the garden after a hard day catching bugs:


----------



## Gwen9244

Maisy is rather peed off that Charlie has nicked her favourite bed!


----------



## LJC675

I love those towers, been tempted to get one, but trying not to turn the whole house into a cat zone


----------



## Gwen9244

LJC675 said:


> I love those towers, been tempted to get one, but trying not to turn the whole house into a cat zone


We gave up years ago!


----------



## lymorelynn

Gwen9244 said:


> Maisy is rather peed off that Charlie has nicked her favourite bed!
> View attachment 320143


Oh that face in the middle :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Pavonine

Margot doing the thriller dance in her sleep


----------



## LJC675

Always good to have belly pictures.


----------



## Charity

Early this morning

_When is she is going to get my breakfast









And let me out







_


----------



## Paw Campus

popcornsmum said:


> Popcorn found the hot water bottle again!!
> View attachment 258165


Awesome!!


----------



## LJC675

Kitkatslave said:


> Had to post this as a follow up to earlier
> View attachment 319922
> - Ivy does not like to conform!!


No keyboard this morning, but still getting lots of 'help' with work:


----------



## Gwen9244

lymorelynn said:


> Oh that face in the middle :Hilarious:Hilarious


Maisy is now back in her bed!


----------



## Smuge

I swear that she gets a bit more lazy everyday






When she first came home she was a bundle of energy 24/7


----------



## Charity

Finger lickin' good evening


----------



## Kitkatslave

LJC675 said:


> No keyboard this morning, but still getting lots of 'help' with work:
> 
> View attachment 320222


I'm sure you got lots more done with the extra help!


----------



## Smuge

When we go to bed she is super duper cuddly, especially in the mornings when she can be extremely affectionate. The rest of the day? Meh she just does her own thing. Confuses us a bit


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha is a very naughty boy! Tonight I gave him a bath and good brush down to get the foilage and dirt off him and once he was dry, clean and smelling lovely he high tailed it out the door only to turn up an hour and half later soaked from the shoulder down in stinky pond water I swear he does it every time! I know he loves a bath but hates getting brushed but it really feels like he is trying to send me a message here. Enjoy the pic!

"Hey mum, I now smell like pond, it's the latest popular scent this summer!"










"I is cold Mumzi, beauty is pain"


----------



## Guest

My phone is broken which is a shame because there was excellent moments this morning - with string! Saffi is delighted with my broken phone - she hates the camera and finds it quite offensive. 
I will just enjoy all your gorgeous cat moments and give nout back :] (for now)


----------



## Smuge

Supervising breakfast


----------



## Smuge

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Fine! Have it your way! If you won't let me sleep on your chest then I will just sleep on your back!


----------



## Guest

Hi there


----------



## Smuge

As I mentioned in a different thread, I have never known a cat to like her carrier so much (and she hates traveling and the car)


----------



## Smuge

What could be better than rattling balls and catnip on a stick?






(Tali would probably say CHEESE, but she steals that and knows it wont be given to her. She is very lucky that cheese dreamies exist)


----------



## Jonescat

Oi! Stop shaking my tree!


----------



## Purplecatlover

My oh captured him squeezed around the bowl he normally sits in... apparently he wanted a change hahah


----------



## Belgy67

Mari watching Dani disappear under my bed...


----------



## idris

Freshly brushed


----------



## huckybuck

Pilates by Gracie

The hind leg lifts


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Pilates by Gracie
> 
> The hind leg lifts
> 
> View attachment 320688
> View attachment 320689
> View attachment 320690


Where r the sweat bands?
Much more effective with sweat bands


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> Pilates by Gracie
> 
> The hind leg lifts
> 
> View attachment 320688
> View attachment 320689
> View attachment 320690


Aww lol octopussy


----------



## Guest

Radiator bed finally got used


----------



## Guest

Get your camera out of my face Hooman, this is my hidey hole
(Very fair, I apologised profusely and promised to never disturb again)


----------



## Kitkatslave

This would have been brill for the 'That's not a cat bed' thread! Putting the bedding away and the doorbell goes - come back to these imposters!


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha having a nap on DD's knee!


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## LJC675

Uh, Oh, hope that's after you'd had yours


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> Uh, Oh, hope that's after you'd had yours


Melted butter lol I was making a cheesecake!!!


----------



## Gwen9244

So need a love button! Maisy looking as if to say "so many bowls but all of them empty!"


----------



## lymorelynn

Coco selfie


----------



## ewelsh

Ha! That's brilliant Lynn, very on trend Coco!


----------



## Guest

Oh look the carpet and string match me so well


----------



## Guest

She stalks me not the other way round I swear it... (She then jumped off he radiator bed and lay at me feet adorably, to then turn on my foot like it was some nasty intrusion of her personal space haha. This beautiful monkey says good morning)


----------



## LJC675

I didn't do anything to the egg box, honest mummy............










It was Suter, see look...........................









What? nothing to do with me


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> I didn't do anything to the egg box, honest mummy............
> 
> View attachment 320866
> 
> 
> It was Suter, see look...........................
> View attachment 320867
> 
> 
> What? nothing to do with me
> 
> View attachment 320868


Oh I shouldn't laugh!!!!!!!

Just hope they haven't eaten any of it - but you'd soon know!!


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> Oh I shouldn't laugh!!!!!!!
> 
> Just hope they haven't eaten any of it - but you'd soon know!!


 I don't think they have, they love destroying cardboard, they've both got a very polished rip & spit technique, at times you can actually hear them spitting bits across the floor.


----------



## Smuge

Fluffy bed, fluffier cat


----------



## Charity

Must be better, back to snooping on the neighbours 










and Bunty's been in our garden ALL day today :Jawdrop


----------



## Gwen9244

Charity said:


> Must be better, back to snooping on the neighbours
> 
> View attachment 320878
> 
> 
> and Bunty's been in our garden ALL day today :Jawdrop
> 
> View attachment 320879


Yay! Toppy is on neighbourhood watch! And look at the gorgeous Bunty.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Go Toppy!!! Keep an eye on them there tricksy neighbour folks 

Jaime was about as impressed as I was when Scottish Water turned up at 7am this morning with their great big digger and drills to fill in the bloody huge hole they'd left in front of my house for 3 weeks but apparently couldn't wait a second longer


----------



## Smuge

Life is tough


----------



## Matrod

Feeeeed meeee


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Must be better, back to snooping on the neighbours
> 
> View attachment 320878
> 
> 
> and Bunty's been in our garden ALL day today :Jawdrop
> 
> View attachment 320879


Yay so glad Toppy is back to feeling like himself again, neighbourhood watch kitty, fabulous pic :Hilarious
And sweet 'butter wouldn't melt' Bunty. Glad she's been behaving herself today x


----------



## ebonycat

Matrod said:


> Feeeeed meeee
> View attachment 320929


Tilda is such a gorgeous girl xx


----------



## Matrod

ebonycat said:


> Tilda is such a gorgeous girl xx


Aww thanks, I think so too but then I'm biased :Happy


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> Feeeeed meeee
> View attachment 320929


That's a lovely photo @Matrod, she's a treasure


----------



## Smuge

I spent at least a full minute looking around the room for Tali before I spotted her...


----------



## Matrod

I leave the room for one minute & he's stealing Matilda's breakfast. Business as usual then


----------



## KatSu

Never mind the comfy bed we bought her.... Molly opts for the stairs!


----------



## LJC675

KatSu said:


> View attachment 320996
> Never mind the comfy bed we bought her.... Molly opts for the stairs!


So gorgeous and peaceful


----------



## Guest

(I rightly had to apologise for this picture too..)


----------



## Charity

Waiting for breakfast this morning. I think Bunty is an Animagus


----------



## Smuge

Took Tali to meet a family member who she might stay with for a couple of weeks


































She took it all in stride and was acting as if she owned the place within 5 mins


----------



## Emmasian

Operation Stop That Mummy Leaving For Workz:

I Raffsi will wrapz myself round her leggie so she can't get up. NB cuteness is key here...










I Teddypumpkin will occupyz the sinkies so she can't scrape her fangs Wiz the brush thing...










High five bro, we managed it!

Freya: she doesn't workies Saturdayz. Stoopids. Mwahahaha...


----------



## Chellacat

Emmasian said:


> Operation Stop That Mummy Leaving For Workz:
> 
> I Raffsi will wrapz myself round her leggie so she can't get up. NB cuteness is key here...
> 
> View attachment 321039
> 
> 
> I Teddypumpkin will occupyz the sinkies so she can't scrape her fangs Wiz the brush thing...
> 
> View attachment 321044
> 
> 
> High five bro, we managed it!
> 
> Freya: she doesn't workies Saturdayz. Stoopids. Mwahahaha...
> 
> View attachment 321048


They are absolutly srumptious! I wish there was a Love button too, what fantastic pics! That Raffa is one handsome boy!


----------



## Emmasian

Aw thanks. I do think he and Sasha are "bruvvasfromanuvvamuvva" lol.

Poor Teddy has been a bit motheaten this summer as he had to have part of his back fur shaved due to mats, but he is looking alot better now (I honestly don't know how he manages it, in the space of 24 hours he can get virtual dreadlocks and I can't bear to hurt him to get them out).

In full coat he reminds me very much of @huckybuck's Little H. I just need to find Freya a twin now, though I have a suspicion when they made her they broke the mould. She smashed the toaster last night....do not ask...


----------



## Chellacat

Emmasian said:


> Aw thanks. I do think he and Sasha are "bruvvasfromanuvvamuvva" lol.
> 
> Poor Teddy has been a bit motheaten this summer as he had to have part of his back fur shaved due to mats, but he is looking alot better now (I honestly don't know how he manages it, in the space of 24 hours he can get virtual dreadlocks and I can't bear to hurt him to get them out).
> 
> In full coat he reminds me very much of @huckybuck's Little H. I just need to find Freya a twin now, though I have a suspicion when they made her they broke the mould. She smashed the toaster last night....do not ask...


I honestly can't get away with how similar they are! Poor Teddy! I have to brush Sasha twice a day to stop him from matting, the last few weeks he seems to be growing in a thicker undercoat and everthing is sticking to it like velcro! I think come winter he going to be even fluffier than he was this Feburary when he looked as if his tail was another cat hanging out behind him! I had to shave his backside and legs then as there was so much fur it was just like you describe, dreadlocks! Comiserations on the toaster


----------



## huckybuck

I think we need a new cat pen!!! That shelf was only ever meant for one!!


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> I think we need a new cat pen!!! That shelf was only ever meant for one!!
> 
> View attachment 321110


How goes the work on the new one? Must be near done by now!


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> How goes the work on the new one? Must be near done by now!


After 2 delays it's supposed to come Monday! Just hope this one holds up til then lol!


----------



## Guest

I got the loveliest slow-blink back I could ever wish for (at this point she was like "but why did you have to bring that flashy box out.. we were having a moment!")


----------



## Emmasian

whompingwillow said:


> I got the loveliest slow-blink back I could ever wish for (at this point she was like "but why did you have to bring that flashy box out.. we were having a moment!")


Aww so sweet. I call that "sitting in tea cosy position" though I know others call it Hovercraft or Loaf etc. They just look like tea cosies to me, awaiting plonking on teapots.


----------



## Guest

Emmasian said:


> Aww so sweet. I call that "sitting in tea cosy position" though I know others call it Hovercraft or Loaf etc. They just look like tea cosies to me, awaiting plonking on teapots.


Hehe that's adorable. Never had heard of that, my favourite would he tea cosy out of the 3 you mentioned


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> I think we need a new cat pen!!! That shelf was only ever meant for one!!
> 
> View attachment 321110


Woohoo, it's just hanging on, hope your new one turns up on time.


----------



## Pavonine

Emmasian said:


> Aww so sweet. I call that "sitting in tea cosy position" though I know others call it Hovercraft or Loaf etc. They just look like tea cosies to me, awaiting plonking on teapots.


I always think they look like hens!


----------



## Charity

Toppy's found a new friend










"Hallo, I didn't know I had one of those"


----------



## lymorelynn

Just said goodbye to this little man (and his sister but she was running around too much to get a photo)








Two of the others left yesterday - just one left at home now. Plus Cleo's little ones


----------



## Charity




----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Toppy's found a new friend
> 
> View attachment 321194
> 
> 
> "Hallo, I didn't know I had one of those"
> View attachment 321195


Has his new friend lured him away from the neighbours?


----------



## ewelsh

Goodbye wedding party!


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Has his new friend lured him away from the neighbours?


Only for about 15 minutes then he's back on the job.


----------



## Guest

Sunday morning cat tree adventures 
(after much contemplation I settled on getting this fluffy tree, she seems to like it)


----------



## Smuge

Sometimes getting Tali ready for bed (she needs her eyes cleaned and fur brushed) takes a lot of effort as she can be surpisingly difficult to catch when she doesnt want to be caught. Other times she sits on the arm of the chair waiting for us


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Sometimes getting Tali ready for bed (she needs her eyes cleaned and fur brushed) takes a lot of effort as she can be surpisingly difficult to catch when she doesnt want to be caught. Other times she sits on the arm of the chair waiting for us
> 
> View attachment 321259


Love this photo!!! For some reason reminds me of Twin Peaks!!!


----------



## Emmasian

huckybuck said:


> Love this photo!!! For some reason reminds me of Twin Peaks!!!


Tali in the Black Lodge! She'll be miaowing backwards and talking to dwarves and giants before long...


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> Love this photo!!! For some reason reminds me of Twin Peaks!!!


Don't think I have ever seen that show 

Her tabby points are definitely starting to become more prominent


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Don't think I have ever seen that show
> ]


It's very odd but fabulous!!


----------



## Charity

This is so rare, he doesn't usually let me pick him up like this whereas Bunty doesn't mind at all.


----------



## ewelsh

Mummy's boy!


----------



## Guest

Charity said:


> This is so rare, he doesn't usually let me pick him up like this whereas Bunty doesn't mind at all.
> 
> View attachment 321359


Aw!
That seems to be quite common amongst gingers?
I fostered a gorgeous little ginger and he was such a cutie and the biggest purrer (such a needy one lol) but if you tried to pick him up he would cry and jump right out my arms, there was no socialising him into being ok with being held! It's been the same with two other ginger cats I have encountered

He is gorgeous and I am glad to see he his feeling much better


----------



## Matrod

huckybuck said:


> It's very odd but fabulous!!
> 
> View attachment 321335


I really love twin peakes, just when you think it can't get any weirder it does!


----------



## Matrod

I really don't know what they want, I think they've got the wrong end of the stick & think I've got something delicious for them....


----------



## oliviarussian

Matrod said:


> I really don't know what they want, I think they've got the wrong end of the stick & think I've got something delicious for them....
> View attachment 321364


Well you better find something QUICK!!!!


----------



## Matrod

oliviarussian said:


> Well you better find something QUICK!!!!


It's ok, they've given up & gone back to sleep again now


----------



## ewelsh

What  you didn't give them a treat! 


Rodney Tilda, you know what to do tomorrow! Carpet & bush big time!


----------



## Matrod

ewelsh said:


> What  you didn't give them a treat!
> 
> Rodney Tilda, you know what to do tomorrow! Carpet & bush big time!


Treats weren't at hand :Arghh they'll be having some soon though before bedtime, they've been a pain in the **** anyway Rodney was trying to help himself to my dinner while she was forcing herself onto my lap while I was trying to eat


----------



## ewelsh

Then you should give Rodney some or your supper if not ALL of your supper, also your lap is meant to be sat on!

:Smuggrin


----------



## Guest

Spot the saff


----------



## Guest

Since she likes to join me for breakfast so much (one off.. Excuse the plastic plate. That was a one off too)


----------



## LJC675

Bins!!
My 2 have a fetish for them, I would say on an average day that I pick up a bin probably 10-15 times. A quick trip round my house 5 mins ago:

Lounge - Suter - 'Mummy this bin's useless, you've just emptied it, the other were much better':










Study:










Bathroom:










Kalex (after picking the bins up) - 'Don't know what Suter's is talking about, I never go near them'


----------



## Emmasian

Rafa and Earthworm Frey as she is now known, last night after frolicking in the rain for hours. Just so cute, snoozy and purry that I had to pick both of them up separately and love them for a bit. Rafa just about tolerates this (speaking of ginger cats not being too keen on being held)...


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper last night laid out:Happy:Happy


----------



## Pavonine

Maybe it's just ginger boys that don't like being held. When we got Jessie we also had her brother Kurt. Both gingers, Kurt hated being picked up and would go all stiff but Jessie really couldn't care less!


----------



## Emmasian

Rafa doesn't hate it or go stiff to be fair, and sometimes he will jump into my arms, purring loudly. He also loves a chin scratch. He just doesn't prolong it like the others do, and you have maybe a minute at most. He likes to climb on my shoulders which is crazy now as he's such a thumper!


----------



## Torin.

Moril will protect you from the shower curtain monsters


----------



## Smuge

Hmmm. The tv turned her purple

















Maybe we should get some hair dye


----------



## ewelsh

I've never seen a purple Persian!


----------



## Pavonine

I sat down in the middle of doing a job to read a message. That job remains unfinished...


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Hmmm. The tv turned her purple
> View attachment 321439
> 
> View attachment 321440
> 
> 
> Maybe we should get some hair dye


Told you she should be on Twin Peaks rofl


----------



## jasperthecat

Here's a couple or three of Jasper from today.


----------



## Charity

That's two beautiful Jaspers we've got


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> That's two beautiful Jaspers we've got


He's a bit of a laid back poser that loves eye contact!


----------



## Matrod

I've shown him the bowl of pineapple I'm eating at least 5 times but he's still convinced it's morphed into something delicious for him!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Look at that face @Matrod! How can you say no


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> I've shown him the bowl of pineapple I'm eating at least 5 times but he's still convinced it's morphed into something delicious for him!
> View attachment 321479


Go on then, get morphing. Love that face xx


----------



## ewelsh

Now this is becoming a habit! Give Roders some, look at his face! :Cat


----------



## Matrod

ewelsh said:


> Now this is becoming a habit! Give Roders some, look at his face! :Cat


I offered him some & he was like pineapple, yuk! :Facepalm then as soon as I started eating it again he was all agog


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha was in the mood to pose for me today! DD looked on in disgust as I cooed and fawned


----------



## Pavonine

I love how his fur is blowing in the wind!


----------



## Emmasian

Aww my beautiful film star puss Sasha! Auntie Emma loves you gorgeous angel xx


----------



## Chellacat

Emmasian said:


> Aww my beautiful film star puss Sasha! Auntie Emma loves you gorgeous angel xx


Thank you! Sasha is very flattered and send his Purr's. He also thinks that Raffa should have to sit and stare at a camera too as it's guranteed to be paid in treats! 
Auntie Chella also sends her love the gorgeous Freya, she looks so elegant even when she is exhasted from de worming the garden for you!


----------



## Guest

Landing dance greetings


----------



## Chellacat

whompingwillow said:


> Landing dance greetings


I love it when they stretch out like that, it looks so relaxing!


----------



## Guest

Chellacat said:


> I love it when they stretch out like that, it looks so relaxing!


Yes me too  when I come in she does this and squeaks


----------



## Emmasian

Woke up to find SOMEONE had been shredding Mummy's last bogroll which was strewn randomly upstairs. Couldn't possibly be this innocent little soul found lying exhausted midst the detritus.....he was heard muttering "it's that Sasha's fault, he made me do it..."


----------



## SbanR

Emmasian said:


> Woke up to find SOMEONE had been shredding Mummy's last bogroll which was strewn randomly upstairs. Couldn't possibly be this innocent little soul found lying exhausted midst the detritus.....he was heard muttering "it's that Sasha's fault, he made me do it..."
> 
> View attachment 321525


I yam innocent! Only happenz to rest myz weery limbs here!


----------



## Emmasian

Lol! He does look a little portly there but it's all fur. I'm worried he's going to shed like mad come winter and I'll have to knit him a wooly jumper!


----------



## jasperthecat

Emmasian said:


> Lol! He does look a little portly there but it's all fur. I'm worried he's going to shed like mad come winter and I'll have to knit him a wooly jumper!


Looking at that lovely coat and the likely care involved, I'm just glad I went for a British Shorthair Mind you that toilet roll destroyer sure looks cute!


----------



## LJC675

Trying to work...............


----------



## Chellacat

Emmasian said:


> Woke up to find SOMEONE had been shredding Mummy's last bogroll which was strewn randomly upstairs. Couldn't possibly be this innocent little soul found lying exhausted midst the detritus.....he was heard muttering "it's that Sasha's fault, he made me do it..."
> 
> View attachment 321525


Oh I just love that face! His expression of innocence is clearly real @Emmasian ! Look at that fluffy tummy, he is going to be so superfurry in a few months! When Sasha shed like mad in March/April I collected it all in a bag and for one crazy moment looked up knitting with cat fur :Shamefullyembarrased I told Sasha about Rafa and he too pleads innocence and was heard muttering that it's shameful that he would rat him out like that!


----------



## Smuge

Dad... when I said I wanted some milk I didnt mean that much!


----------



## huckybuck

So not cats and cucumbers but cat and giant courgette!!


----------



## huckybuck

Grace thinks it's a cushion lol!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Best Man's Speech (now Cosmo) is settling in well and charming resident 12 year old Lola


----------



## Smuge

lymorelynn said:


> Best Man's Speech (now Cosmo) is settling in well and charming resident 12 year old Lola
> View attachment 321622


Aw that is so nice.

I debate getting a second cat everyday. If i wasnt renting we would probably already have one. Think it would be good company for Tali and she is still young ebough to accept one easily


----------



## Chellacat

School started back yesterday but I forgot to get a pick of Sasha saying good bye to SDS, here he is this morning waving him off!


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> Grace thinks it's a cushion lol!!
> 
> View attachment 321620
> View attachment 321621


Haha that really cheered me up.

I could live in a vegetable and cat Kingdom


----------



## immum

My daughter put up the kids play tent yesterday (which she is far too big for at age 14!). However Indie absolutely loves it, and has been camping in it all day!


----------



## Brambles the cat

Brambles resting her legs on me


----------



## Smuge

Tali is getting spayed tomorrow, found my OH in tears thinking about it the other day (can't say im thrilled myself). Shes a nurse who has worked in a theatre and knows just how much can go wrong in "routine procedures." She has a great vet (not so fond of the prices) and everything will no doubt be fine, but can't imagine what we would do if anything happened to this little fluffmonster


----------



## ewelsh

@Smuge I know how you feel. We all sit there worrying about what if's but there is no reason at all why anything will or can go wrong. Tali is healthy.

All will be fine, before you know it, your fluff ball will be sat in her usual place watching your every move with a big bald patch on her side then following you to the toilet


----------



## Emmasian

@Smuge I totally know where you're coming from. When Freya was spayed I had to be led out sobbing begging the nurses to be kind to her. I then set up a bedroom like an intensive care ward for her, got about a million tins of her favourite chicken applaws, a new memory foam cat bed for post operative cats, you name it. She was groggy for a couple of days, but very stoic in her little "ward", which I'll admit was a bit over the top from me. Then I let her see her brothers briefly, then it was trying to keep her doing too much with them eg shinning up the seven foot cat tree and charging about whilst her wound healed! They were very neat with her scar, and took a minimum of her lovely silver fur. Honestly Tali will be right as rain in no time, the hard bit is keeping them quiet!


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> @Smuge I know how you feel. We all sit there worrying about what if's but there is no reason at all why anything will or can go wrong. Tali is healthy.
> 
> All will be fine, before you know it, your fluff ball will be sat in her usual place watching your every move with a big bald patch on her side then following you to the toilet


Thank you  I am sure that all will be well

Yea unfortunate timing with the bald spot  her breeder was going to help me get her ready for her first show in early September but that isn't possible now and whilst she could have been spayed a couple of weeks later but I am going on Holiday in September so now was the best time to do it. Bit of a bummer really, there aren't very many local shows, ah well can't be helped.

And yes, it will take more than surgery to separate Tali from the toilet!



Emmasian said:


> @Smuge I totally know where you're coming from. When *Freya was spayed I had to be led out sobbing begging the nurses to be kind to her. *I then set up a bedroom like an intensive care ward for her, got about a million tins of her favourite chicken applaws, a new memory foam cat bed for post operative cats, you name it. She was groggy for a couple of days, but very stoic in her little "ward", which I'll admit was a bit over the top from me. Then I let her see her brothers briefly, then it was trying to keep her doing too much with them eg shinning up the seven foot cat tree and charging about whilst her wound healed! They were very neat with her scar, and took a minimum of her lovely silver fur. Honestly Tali will be right as rain in no time, the hard bit is keeping them quiet!


Aw, I suspect Emma (I would wait to get to the car) will be very similar. I told her weeks ago to make sure that she didn't book any shifts on that date, she now understands why.

Tali has two speeds: asleep and full sprint. Confining her to our bedroom for a few days may not be a bad idea!

She is going to be very cross with me tonight, not only does she need to get a bath (already overdue and has to be done before she has stitches) but she wont even get her bedtime treat because she has to fast after 9pm


----------



## huckybuck

Ask your vet if they will do her first when you drop her off and also if one of the nurses could give you a ring once it's all over and she has come round. You won't be able to pick her up straight away but at least you will know all is ok.

Have you seen the video re early neutering?

It's worth a watch as you see the whole procedure and it certainly made me feel better about it all.

Once home Tali will be wobbly and perhaps look a bit spaced. I always find the next day they can be a little subdued as the GA and pain meds wear off but by day 2 they are back to normal.

http://www.kind.cats.org.uk/


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> Ask your vet if they will do her first when you drop her off and also if one of the nurses could give you a ring once it's all over and she has come round. You won't be able to pick her up straight away but at least you will know all is ok.
> 
> Have you seen the video re early neutering?
> 
> It's worth a watch as you see the whole procedure and it certainly made me feel better about it all.
> 
> Once home Tali will be wobbly and perhaps look a bit spaced. I always find the next day they can be a little subdued as the GA and pain meds wear off but by day 2 they are back to normal.
> 
> http://www.kind.cats.org.uk/


Shes going in at 8 in the morning, think she is going to be the first of the day. Tho her vet is also does a lot of surgerys for other practices, so if something comes up I guess she could be delayed. We think she should be ready to come home around 5.

She is also getting chipped tomorrow, the vet didn't want to do it separately as they said it can hurt.

Haven't seen a video, but will have a look at the one on the cat protection site you linked. In my head spaying sounds worse than neutering.

I know people on here get very hot and bothered about this, but Tali is 6 months old tomorrow and she is (at minimum) literally three times the cat she was 3 months ago when we brought her home, and personally I (and her breeder) feel a lot better getting her done now.

And thanks for the advice  I know it will almost certainly be fine.


----------



## Charity

Bunty's decided to stop in tonight with her pal


----------



## Joy84

Something a little different today ...
I was walking home from the gym and spotted this lovely flower :Hilarious


----------



## Pavonine

Meg was like this for so long today that I had to check she was still breathing


----------



## GrannieH




----------



## GrannieH

I can't post photos and text, sorry 
This is my gorgeous new kitty, jemima, ( hope I haven't intruded)xx


----------



## blkcat




----------



## Lucy & Troy

Troy brought his friend from next door home with him; he has a habit of bringing various friends home for tea!!


----------



## Lucy & Troy

My third "gift" this week from Troy. I'd have been happy with a box of chocolates, but I guess nothing says 'I love you' like a dead mouse on my doorstep or a decapitated bird on my pillow.


----------



## Smuge

Lucy & Troy said:


> View attachment 321710
> My third "gift" this week from Troy. I'd have been happy with a box of chocolates, but I guess nothing says 'I love you' like a dead mouse on my doorstep or a decapitated bird on my pillow.


At least it wasnt dropped in your bath lol


----------



## Smuge

Just back from the vets. I ending up paying for some fairly expensive blood tests that the vet said I would probably be ok without, but think it would have bothered me if I didnt get them.

Shes such a nice cat, even nuzzled into the vet










As she is a pedigree and could go to a few shows they asked if I wanted a 'flank or midline' spay as this can have a small impact on colouring but frankly I dont know the difference.

I said it would be nice to have the option of showing and if it made no medical difference it might be good to do the midline one they said some pedigree owners prefer but I just told them to do what they think is best for her. Maybe someone like @Ceiling Kitty has a preference but I have no clue


----------



## Guest

Not one pillow, but two pillows.

Guess where I sleep these days?!


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Just back from the vets. I ending up paying for some fairly expensive blood tests that the vet said I would probably be ok without, but think it would have bothered me if I didnt get them.
> 
> Shes such a nice cat, even nuzzled into the vet
> 
> View attachment 321713
> 
> 
> As she is a pedigree and could go to a few shows they asked if I wanted a 'flank or midline' spay as this can have a small impact on colouring but frankly I dont know the difference.
> 
> I said it would be nice to have the option of showing and if it made no medical difference it might be good to do the midline one they said some pedigree owners prefer but I just told them to do what they think is best for her. Maybe someone like @Ceiling Kitty has a preference but I have no clue


I would always go for a flank. It isn't supposed to affect how they are judged (unless you get an out of touch old school judge). I took Grace to her first (and only show) and she had been spayed flank - the fur was only just growing back. One judge mentioned it but she still won anyhow.

A flank tends to heal quicker than midline I think and I prefer to do what's best for the cat than what's best for show.


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> I would always go for a flank. It isn't supposed to affect how they are judged (unless you get an out of touch old school judge). I took Grace to her first (and only show) and she had been spayed flank - the fur was only just growing back. One judge mentioned it but she still won anyhow.
> 
> A flank tends to heal quicker than midline I think and I prefer to do what's best for the cat than what's best for show.


Yea I had heard people mention flank before, I assumed that that is just how its done. But I dunno, either ways fine with me as long as she is ok; she wont be at a show anytime soon anyway, theres like 2 a year locally and next one is in about 2 weeks. The vet can do whichever they think is best for Tali, they know a hell of a lot better than I do


----------



## Purplecatlover

Anyone seen jasper? Can't find him anywhere.....


----------



## Emmasian

Smuge said:


> Yea I had heard people mention flank before, I assumed that that is just how its done. But I dunno, either ways fine with me as long as she is ok; she wont be at a show anytime soon anyway, theres like 2 a year locally and next one is in about 2 weeks. The vet can do whichever they think is best for Tali, they know a hell of a lot better than I do


I never liked the idea of a midline because they would have to effectively rub the wound in the cat litter to go to the loo, which surely must up the chances of infection? I also imagine it would be more uncomfortable to lie down or rest in tea cosy position. Hope it all goes smoothly with your baby girl - I'm sure she will be back to herself in no time.


----------



## Smuge

Emmasian said:


> I never liked the idea of a midline because they would have to effectively rub the wound in the cat litter to go to the loo, which surely must up the chances of infection? I also imagine it would be more uncomfortable to lie down or rest in tea cosy position. Hope it all goes smoothly with your baby girl - I'm sure she will be back to herself in no time.


Just got a call from them, shes just come out now and they want to keep her for 3 hours so she will come home at 6.

They did the midline one in the end. The vet said on the phone (I dont really understand this bit but it kinda makes sense) that the hair can grow back over the wound a slightly different colour so sometimes they prefer to do some longhair breeds like persians (especially if the owner has interest in showing) via midline.

To be honest I dont even know the difference (tummy I suppose?) Im just thrilled shes ok 

Out of interest @carly87 and @Tigermoon (or any other Perisan owners) did you choose flank or midline? I guess that I should have looked into this, I thought a spay was a spay. But that vet knows what she is doing, was happy enough letting her do it whatever way she prefered.


----------



## Gwen9244

Tali will be bounding round like a loon before you know it!


----------



## Gwen9244

GrannieH said:


> View attachment 321706


Intrude away. What a little cutie! Although I think we need more pictures.


----------



## Smuge

Aww just saw this on facebook








She looks ... less than thrilled, can't wait to pick her up


----------



## Gwen9244

Aah bless her.


----------



## Charity

Hope she's OK, I'm sure she'll cheer up when she's home


----------



## huckybuck

Glad she's ok!

Just realised you are in N Iron - I see what you mean about so few shows!!


----------



## ewelsh

I'm glad Tali is ok, she will be even better when she is home.

how's @Smuge coping?


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> I'm glad Tali is ok, she will be even better when she is home.
> 
> how's @Smuge coping?


Im fine  . She has never looked more bedraggled, but Tali is home now and has her face in a bowl of ham









Her fur is amazingly matted all down her sides and legs, they must have put something on her. Hopefully it will brush out lol

But shes happy enough, now having a nap under our dressing table









You can hear her purring from the other side of the room


----------



## ewelsh

That's one girl happy to be home. 

Relax now & have a large glass!


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> Glad she's ok!
> 
> Just realised you are in N Iron - I see what you mean about so few shows!!


Yea I moved back in the last year or so, sadly there isnt a lot of anything going on over here


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Yea I moved back in the last year or so, sad there isnt a lot of anything going on over here


Well maybe not cat shows - but I think it's THE place to be!!

(I went to uni in Coleraine and that's where I got Cinders...










I used to walk her along this beach and it's where her ashes are scattered










My favourite place in all the world!)


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> Well maybe not cat shows - but I think it's THE place to be!!
> 
> (I went to uni in Coleraine and that's where I got Cinders...
> 
> View attachment 321761
> 
> 
> I used to walk her along this beach and it's where her ashes are scattered
> 
> View attachment 321762
> 
> 
> My favourite place in all the world!)


Thats my hometown


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Thats my hometown


ROFL well I never!!


----------



## Smuge

You would think having a wound on her belly and a bandage on her paw would put her off chasing balls around *sigh* thankfully shes only walking after it










Takes more than surgery to put this fluffball off her toys


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> You would think having a wound on her belly and a bandage on her paw would put her off chasing balls around *sigh* thankfully shes only walking after it
> 
> View attachment 321763
> 
> 
> Takes more than surgery to put this fluffball off her toys


Oh bless her!!! When did they say she can take the bandage off?


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> ROFL well I never!!


The best resteraunt in NI is about 50 feet away from that beach.

I thought about going to Uni in Coleraine but I didnt want to stay at my mums so I went to Queens instead... not exactly exotic



huckybuck said:


> Oh bless her!!! When did they say she can take the bandage off?


Funnily enough they didnt mention that, we only realised when we got home. I will give them a call tomorrow (having a vet thats open 24/7 is handy) and she has a checkup on Tuesday anyway.

I was so proud of how well I had taken care of her coat, it came off more worse for wear than aything else today. Tho she may be a bit more sore tomorrow. It smells weird aswell, maybe it was iodine or something


----------



## Midnight-Mouse

First nap in his new home. This little fella needs a name though!


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> The best resteraunt in NI is about 50 feet away from that beach.
> 
> I thought about going to Uni in Coleraine but I didnt want to stay at my mums so I went to Queens instead... not exactly exotic
> 
> Funnily enough they didnt mention that, we only realised when we got home. I will give them a call tomorrow (having a vet thats open 24/7 is handy) and she has a checkup on Tuesday anyway.
> 
> I was so proud of how well I had taken care of her coat, it came off more worse for wear than aything else today. Tho she may be a bit more sore tomorrow. It smells weird aswell, maybe it was iodine or something


It's a long time since I went to the restaurant lol and back in Uni times I could only afford the Harbour Bar lol!!
Queens was very upmarket!!!

I think you should be able to take the bandage off by now - it's only where the catheter was and usually stops bleeding after an hour or two. Our vets normally remove it before we take them home.

The smell is whatever they use to clean the area - it usually goes a bit yellowy.


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Just got a call from them, shes just come out now and they want to keep her for 3 hours so she will come home at 6.
> 
> They did the midline one in the end. The vet said on the phone (I dont really understand this bit but it kinda makes sense) that the hair can grow back over the wound a slightly different colour so sometimes they prefer to do some longhair breeds like persians (especially if the owner has interest in showing) via midline.
> 
> To be honest I dont even know the difference (tummy I suppose?) Im just thrilled shes ok
> 
> Out of interest @carly87 and @Tigermoon (or any other Perisan owners) did you choose flank or midline? I guess that I should have looked into this, I thought a spay was a spay. But that vet knows what she is doing, was happy enough letting her do it whatever way she prefered.


Saffi had a midline spay done. It's healing really nicely. I was worried as she had a lump for a while, but thank goodness it doesn't seem to have turned into a hernia or anything serious. All fine and lovely :] (where they vaccinated and microchipped her fur went a brown colour. I don't mind it and I woldn't have minded if she had a big brown spot on the side of her tummy either hehe

Glad she is ok. She is a gorgeous floof


----------



## Guest

Midnight-Mouse said:


> First nap in his new home. This little fella needs a name though!


Aw what a cutie :] enjoy him. Let us know name when you have come up with one


----------



## Smuge

Dont think she likes having her fur matted like this, she keeps coming up to me to have her fur combed. Tho to sort it properly I would need to hold her still for 10 mins and that obviously isnt an option


----------



## GrannieH

Jemima enjoying her new 'tree'


----------



## huckybuck

Keeping dry with a roof!!!!


----------



## GrannieH

Smuge, Tali is gorgeous and I'm sure will be back to her normal self very soon. I can remember getting my old cats done, one male, one female, I was in bits They where both bouncing about before I knew it  Both of mine where ' moggies' so I don't know the complications of a pedigree but I'm sure she'll be fighting fit in no time!


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> Keeping dry with a roof!!!!
> 
> View attachment 321776


That really does look fantastic


----------



## Smuge

Still so glad that she is home.

She just had her first proper meal since Thursday teatime, she normally picks at a bowl of food over 3 or 4 hours but she downed the whole thing in 30 seconds today lol









She has been sprinting around and jumping over things (sigh) all morning. She is going to be locked in our bedroom for a few days so at leaat she isnt dive bombing off her cat tree like she usually does. She was as hyper as I have ever seen her around 6am so the tummy wound couldnt be hurting her very much even tho I wont be giving her any painkillers until tomorrow.

Her wound looks pretty alarming to me lol tho my OH who has worked in a surgery theatre pronounced it very clean and tidy. Oh and @huckybuck I still have no clue if it was meant to come off, but she chewed the bandage off hours ago lol itl be fine

She does have a cone of shame in the kitchen, but she has left the wound alone sofar.

After a long night spent running around like a toddler on skittles she has just collpased in bed beside me, still purring her head off


----------



## Emmasian

Awoke frozen to this charming sight. One Teddypumpkin Esquire, Duvet Hogger Extraordinare:


----------



## Smuge

Emmasian said:


> Awoke frozen to this charming sight. One Teddypumpkin Esquire, Duvet Hogger Extraordinare:
> 
> View attachment 321811


That is an impressively curly tummy!

I came back from the shower the other day to find Tali under the blanket, with just her head sticking out like a little furry person lol


----------



## Emmasian

His tummy isn't supposed to be that curly #sigh. He is brushed with a tangle teaser, which he enjoys, but they all love rain, and as I was up late last night, were having a whale of a time gambling about in a huge downpour. They were at it till after 4am when the over hyper soaking little monsters were dragged in protesting for supper and bed. Hence them still being spark out at this time. Rafa is in similar condition on another bed and I don't know where Freya is. No worms this time thank goodness


----------



## TwoStrings

So many lovely cats! This is my 11 year old rescue Kubo taking a snooze on me just now...


----------



## Guest

Hiding from the food with a nasty suspicious pill on it. Anyone want to come help this monkey have her Meds?! :Meh


----------



## Smuge

This time yesterday she was being put to sleep









Suspect she prefers doing it on her own terms on my bed lol

Bad news for her tho. The surgeon just rang and said that if she chewed off the bandage she needs to wear the cone of shame for 3 or 4 days.

I cant get it to stay on, going to have to go out and buy a collar, shes never worn one, im sure she will be thrilled when I get back in 5 mins...


----------



## Emmasian

You can get material ones which are a bit less harsh than the plastic ones. Unfortunately I only found out after poor little Freya had worn one for a week. She worked it off repeatedly so I had to tie it snugly with a piece of soft cloth. Or you can use a small baby gro which covers the cut. Again wish I'd known!


----------



## Smuge

Collar purchased... fair to say that shes less than thrilled










Despite considerable thrasing around  the cone is still on. Thank god she only needs to wear it for a day or two

She tried everything to get it off but seems resigned to her fate now


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Collar purchased... fair to say that shes less than thrilled
> 
> View attachment 321852
> 
> 
> Despite considerable thrasing around  the cone is still on. Thank god she only needs to wear it for a day or two
> 
> She tried everything to get it off but seems resigned to her fate now
> 
> View attachment 321857


Aw that is sad poor her  I look forward to her freedom too x


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> Aw that is sad poor her  I look forward to her freedom too x


I dont care if the vets reading this, i took it off. Shes just standing with her head against the wall like an abused dog I cant stand seeing her like this and she cant even drink water with it on









I wont let her out of my sight and I wont let her touch the wound, the cone can go back on when I go to sleep.

You should have heard the purrs when I took it off her, ive ordered her one of those recovery suits on amazon, itl arrive on Monday


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> I dont care if the vets reading this, i took it off. Shes just standing with her head against the wall like an abused dog I cant stand seeing her like this and she cant even drink water with it on
> View attachment 321878
> 
> 
> I wont let her out of my sight and I wont let her touch the wound, the cone can go back on when I go to sleep.
> 
> You should have heard the purrs when I took it off her, ive ordered her one of those recovery suits on amazon, itl arrive on Monday


Haha very good. Rebel


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> Haha very good. *Rebel*


Nah, im just sad, cant believe how badly she reacted to it. She hasnt moved since I took it off, just sitting with her head on my arm licking my face

https://i.imgur.com/VR3Hqpi_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=high


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Nah, im just sad, cant believe how badly she reacted to it. She hasnt moved since I took it off, just sitting with her head on my arm licking my face


No I know that in all seriousness. I think I would do the same thing x hope she recovers nicely


----------



## Charity

Those awful things are so disorientating for them. I used to take them off at meal times or cut a piece out of the bottom so they could eat comfortably.


----------



## lizzierose

Meet Luna


----------



## Smuge

lizzierose said:


> Meet Luna


Amazing eyes


----------



## lizzierose

I know, they're so blue! X


----------



## huckybuck

I've never used a cone @Smuge

If they go for the stitches I tend to try to distract them (treats/play) and that's usually enough.

As a last resort a t shirt will normally do the trick.

You can get soft collars on Amazon which are a bit better if she is really bad but hopefully it won't get that far.


----------



## huckybuck

whompingwillow said:


> Hiding from the food with a nasty suspicious pill on it. Anyone want to come help this monkey have her Meds?! :Meh


Right @whompingwillow

It's about time we saw full size pics lol

When you attach you will see the file at the bottom of your post, it will have an option of full image next to it, along with delete.

Click full image and then post reply and the whole pic should appear in the thread.


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> I've never used a cone @Smuge
> 
> If they go for the stitches I tend to try to distract them (treats/play) and that's usually enough.
> 
> As a last resort a t shirt will normally do the trick.
> 
> You can get soft collars on Amazon which are a bit better if she is really bad but hopefully it won't get that far.


Im happy enough for her to keep it off while I am keeping an eye on her, but its on now and shes going to have to put up with it while im asleep

Think shes more interested in cleaning it than anything else









She has one of these arriving on Monday morning https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...=1503184615&sr=8-1&keywords=cat+recovery+suit. Im quite happy for her to wear that for a week or two even



huckybuck said:


> Right @whompingwillow
> 
> It's about time we saw full size pics lol
> 
> When you attach you will see the file at the bottom of your post, it will have an option of full image next to it, along with delete.
> 
> Click full image and then post reply and the whole pic should appear in the thread.


Well said!


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> Right @whompingwillow
> 
> It's about time we saw full size pics lol
> 
> When you attach you will see the file at the bottom of your post, it will have an option of full image next to it, along with delete.
> 
> Click full image and then post reply and the whole pic should appear in the thread.


Aha! Thanks for that tip...Yes It's time to get things right here. I'm in the cat chat trap for real..
I knew I was when I went against my vets dry food advice


----------



## Smuge

Time for her first painkillers. I just spread it over a slice of ham like butter and she wolfed it down without a second thought lol


----------



## Purplecatlover

Mums present for me off her holiday! Haha


----------



## huckybuck

Cool bag ready to take some cakes to a BBQ last night...


----------



## huckybuck

And Grace's new bed! She only just fits!!


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> And Grace's new bed! She only just fits!!
> 
> View attachment 321932


If she fits she sits!


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Time for her first painkillers. I just spread it over a slice of ham like butter and she wolfed it down without a second thought lol
> 
> View attachment 321929


Haha. Devious! How many times a day will she b gettinng her doctored treat?


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Haha. Devious! How many times a day will she b gettinng her doctored treat?


Just once per day surprsingly. And whatever they gave her in the vets lasted 48 hours.

Think I have only got enough of the medicine for today and tomorrow, though she has a checkup on Tuesday anyway


----------



## Smuge

I gave her a break from the cone and she just wandered over, cuddled into me and fell asleep while purring away. I think the spiked ham is doing its job lol


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Cool bag ready to take some cakes to a BBQ last night...
> 
> View attachment 321931


Spelling mistake methinks. Don't you mean '.....take some CATS to a BBQ tonight'


----------



## Smuge

I am blessed to have one of the sweetest, best behaved cats in the world.

Tho she does have an annoying habit of sticking her feet in her water bowl and getting herself soaked


----------



## SbanR

That is very genteel, as befits a persian princess. MCs paw their water bowls and I used to have puddles of water around the bowls .
I don't get that any more tho (sigh)


----------



## Guest

I am far too important to be eating out of a cheap and tacky bowl what is this you bring me!?









OK fine then









Been to tiger and purchased almost all their cat gear oops


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> I am far too important to be eating out of a cheap and tacky bowl what is this you bring me!?
> View attachment 322008
> 
> 
> OK fine then
> View attachment 322009
> 
> 
> Been to tiger and purchased almost all their cat gear oops


Oh I love that! Is it expensive?

If the coat she is getting tomrrrow fits this should be her last night in the cone of hell









She REALLY hates it


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Oh I love that! Is it expensive?
> 
> If the coat she is getting tomrrrow fits this should be her last night in the cone of hell
> View attachment 322031
> 
> 
> She REALLY hates it


No it was very cheap. Go to tiger, they have a tiny cat section. I got the tea cup bowl as well and fish rod toy. I think it was £3!

Aw poor tali!


----------



## huckybuck

Here we go again! Another giant marrow!


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> Here we go again! Another giant marrow!
> 
> View attachment 322039


Balancing skills! What a pro


----------



## Joy84

huckybuck said:


> Cool bag ready to take some cakes to a BBQ last night...
> 
> View attachment 321931


What a fabulous cake- looks soo realistic!!


----------



## Guest

I win! Every last bit of her anti biotics digested in a webox lick e lix. The joy is immense and one to share. I failed many times on the same treat I'll give her that. She is so hard to fool even though she's a big eater. I'm going to have to try new tricks daily it seems. Really, she wins either way


----------



## Nutty15

Nutmeg studying the hedgerow intently this morning!


----------



## LJC675

I remember as a kid loving being able to 'lick out the bowl' when my mum had made cakes. Kalex and Suter like it too after a batch of their food made this morning:


----------



## Erenya

We've been away for the weekend, so Einstein is in 'clingy limpet' mode


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> I remember as a kid loving being able to 'lick out the bowl' when my mum had made cakes. Kalex and Suter like it too after a batch of their food made this morning:
> 
> View attachment 322055



















Little H likes it too!!!!


----------



## Charity

Erenya said:


> We've been away for the weekend, so Einstein is in 'clingy limpet' mode
> 
> View attachment 322082


That face is saying "Come on, you owe me hugs bigtime"


----------



## Joy84

Snuggles last night ...


----------



## Smuge

Our little soldier is a bit confused lol. No more cone tho!


----------



## LJC675

Poor little soldier. Did she fall over when you put it on? When ours were spayed and we put baby grows on them, both of them just fell over as if they couldn't move, it was really weird. Mind you it only took about 2 minutes of funny walking until they were back to their normal selves.


----------



## Smuge

LJC675 said:


> Poor little soldier. Did she fall over when you put it on? When ours were spayed and we put baby grows on them, both of them just fell over as if they couldn't move, it was really weird. Mind you it only took about 2 minutes of funny walking until they were back to their normal selves.
> 
> View attachment 322101


She is walking sideways like a crab while looking extremely confused. We were nearly in tears of laughter.

Shes now get her face in a bowl of food, I hated that she couldnt eat or drink on the cone.

This is what we got. Its basically a baby grow but fits her really well


----------



## Gwen9244

Nutty15 said:


> View attachment 322054
> 
> Nutmeg studying the hedgerow intently this morning!


Charlie does that - we call it "shrub watch"!


----------



## LJC675

Awww bless her, it's weird (and a little bit funny - maybe that's mean) but so much better than the cone. I did find with mine that I left their coats on for the day I put them on and the evening. The next morning I took them off to get some fresh air to their coats. They did a mad grooming session at that point, so you may find Tali does the same, as long as she only lightly cleans her wound that'll be fine. Luckily ours left their wound alone apart from a few gentle licks, so the didn't need their baby grows on for long.


----------



## Smuge

LJC675 said:


> Awww bless her, it's weird (and a little bit funny - maybe that's mean) but so much better than the cone. I did find with mine that I left their coats on for the day I put them on and the evening. The next morning I took them off to get some fresh air to their coats. They did a mad grooming session at that point, so you may find Tali does the same, as long as she only lightly cleans her wound that'll be fine. Luckily ours left their wound alone apart from a few gentle licks, so the didn't need their baby grows on for long.


Annoyingly Tali has been very keen to lick at it over the past day or two 

She has figured it out now and she is walking around fine. Wish the vet sold this as an alternative to the cone


















All that Persian hair sticking out looks so silly


----------



## Charity

Oh, that looks much better than that nasty old cone. Ban the cone!


----------



## Charity

Having a relaxing afternoon


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Our little soldier is a bit confused lol. No more cone tho!
> View attachment 322097
> 
> View attachment 322098
> 
> View attachment 322099
> 
> View attachment 322100


Poor thing. She looks soooo weird.
Like an angry hairy caterpillar!!


----------



## Matrod

Just the standard arse sticking out of the sink


----------



## Charity

Home early tonight and asleep on my dressing table, well she was until I came along with the blessed camera.








,


----------



## SbanR

I think Bunty has sent her naughty vibes winging my way. For the past few weeks Jessie has become increasingly naughty about coming in at night n turned a deaf ear to my calls ( she was very good before). 
Even as i type this she is out there SOMEWHERE; not at all bothered about her increasingly worried mum


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> I think Bunty has sent her naughty vibes winging my way. For the past few weeks Jessie has become increasingly naughty about coming in at night n turned a deaf ear to my calls ( she was very good before).
> Even as i type this she is out there SOMEWHERE; not at all bothered about her increasingly worried mum


Oh dear, another dirty stop out. Mine's mostly when its pouring with rain which I can't understand. Hope Jessie comes home soon.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Having a relaxing afternoon
> 
> View attachment 322109


Oh Toppy I just want to smooch you, you gorgeous boy xx


----------



## ebonycat

Matrod said:


> Just the standard arse sticking out of the sink
> View attachment 322110


Hahaha :Hilarious


----------



## Smuge

This basket is her favourite place in the entire world. I had kept her in the bedroom since she got home, she is very happy to be reunited with it


----------



## ewelsh

Well Rodney needed a drink, good boy x


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Oh dear, another dirty stop out. Mine's mostly when its pouring with rain which I can't understand. Hope Jessie comes home soon.


Went out calling again n eventually got her in at 8.40. Cd barely see her as she is mainly grey with white undercarriage. She was sauntering along (fr the direction of a busy road!!) n still too busy having fun as i could see her pouncing on things in her path!
Please ask Bunty to keep her vibes to herself


----------



## Gwen9244

The tabbies trying to catch a big fat juicy moth!


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> Just the standard arse sticking out of the sink
> View attachment 322110


I've heard of bums on seats but not bums in sinks  Obviously, he's still got a spring in his step to get up there.


----------



## huckybuck

Get that camera out of my face!!!!


----------



## Matrod

Charity said:


> I've heard of bums on seats but not bums in sinks  Obviously, he's still got a spring in his step to get up there.


He gets up there no probs, especially if an empty lunchbox ready for soaking appears!


----------



## SbanR

The dirty stop out herself, wedged bt me n the armchair







. After 4 months, she has started coming on my lap for short periods.


----------



## Pavonine

Smuge said:


> This basket is her favourite place in the entire world. I had kept her in the bedroom since she got home, she is very happy to be reunited with it


That's good to know because I ordered one a couple of hours ago


----------



## Smuge

Pavonine said:


> That's good to know because I ordered one a couple of hours ago


From zooplus? They are absolutely fantastic


----------



## Alexhannah

Gwen9244 said:


> View attachment 322154
> 
> 
> The tabbies trying to catch a big fat juicy moth!


Such a great picture! My cats love moth hunting too


----------



## Smuge

She has had this Owl bed since day 1. She went into it a while on the day I brought her home as it was a good spot to hide, but she has ignored it ever since. Tonight she has randomly decided thst it is a great place for a nap


----------



## Chellacat

@Smuge I'm almost in tears looking at Tali's pics, I couldn't decide if she was Action Cat or Commando Cat, but either fits, I didn't think it was possible to make her look cuter but you did it! What a good girl she is putting up with all this extra fuss, she is an absoulte star!


----------



## LJC675

Aww Tali's little face looks all grumpy in her owl.


----------



## LJC675

Gwen9244 said:


> View attachment 322154
> 
> 
> The tabbies trying to catch a big fat juicy moth!


OOOH!! I'd be a bit nervous about that vase of flowers if they launch at it.


----------



## Guest

Much moth chasing here too










Gotchya










Someone has perked up.
She was so lethargic in the day but bounced back a little in the evening
(Although she was throwing up a lot soon after eating the poor guy! Very suspicious..)
I keep finding squished death moths around the house...


----------



## Guest

Feeling sorry for herself and keeping me company at breakfast.
And also, I'm almost sure that cute black smudge on her nose is new!


----------



## Charity

Mum says its too early to go out (I thought 5.45 a.m. was a reasonable hour) so I'm sulking behind the curtains


----------



## Charity

whompingwillow said:


> Feeling sorry for herself and keeping me company at breakfast.
> And also, I'm almost sure that cute black smudge on her nose is new!
> 
> View attachment 322206


She can come to breakfast with me anytime bless her


----------



## Guest

Charity said:


> She can come to breakfast with me anytime bless her


She is very good company  and I'm sure she would love to..!


----------



## Guest

Also this morning, for a nice balance (not all misery..) And that black smudge!


----------



## Guest

Charity said:


> Mum says its too early to go out (I thought 5.45 a.m. was a reasonable hour) so I'm sulking behind the curtains
> 
> View attachment 322207


Charity I think the two of them are good company this morning..


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> Also this morning, for a nice balance (not all misery..) And that black smudge!


Such a sweet face


----------



## Gwen9244

LJC675 said:


> OOOH!! I'd be a bit nervous about that vase of flowers if they launch at it.


I am assuming they got it as there's a black swipe/smudge on the window!


----------



## Smuge

Chellacat said:


> @Smuge I'm almost in tears looking at Tali's pics, I couldn't decide if she was *Action Cat or Commando Cat*, but either fits, I didn't think it was possible to make her look cuter but you did it! What a good girl she is putting up with all this extra fuss, she is an absoulte star!


Both sound very cool  She really is an unbelievably well behaved, sweet tempered little creature. And I must admit I do think she looks very cute in a jumper - I definitely foresee a santa outfit in her semi-near future 



SbanR said:


> Poor thing. She looks soooo weird.
> Like an angry hairy caterpillar!!


Maybe a little 



LJC675 said:


> Aww Tali's little face looks all grumpy in her owl.


After taking 3 months to think it over, she seems to have now decided that the Owl is a great place for a nap


----------



## Smuge

All that hair looks so silly lol


----------



## Charity

Now here's somewhere he never goes so don't know what's so interesting today


----------



## Smuge

Tali was a brave girl at the vets, her wound looks great tho she will be in the jacket for another week - she might have killed me if I kept her in the cone for a week!








She wouldnt leave my arms for the entire appointment and when it was over she jumped into the carrier before we could fasten her jacket properly  she had no intention of being left behind again


----------



## Chellacat

While I was putting away my shopping this morning I heard a pittiful wail from the hall and hurried through to find this! Bless him, he was just trying to help! I blame Little H @huckybuck, ecouraging young cats to micheif!:Hilarious


----------



## Smuge

Chellacat said:


> While I was putting away my shopping this morning I heard a pittiful wail from the hall and hurried through to find this! Bless him, he was just trying to help! I blame Little H @huckybuck, ecouraging young cats to micheif!:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 322357
> View attachment 322358
> View attachment 322359


Sooo cute!


----------



## Emmasian

Aw Sasha, you great silly, sweet sausage! That's Teddy's trick, though it's usually a bag with food in it! He once did it during the night when I was asleep - broke into the cupboard where the emergency dry food stash is and got the bag stuck round his neck. He must have been fighting the bag monster for ages as eventually Freya woke me by pummelling my face, which she's never done before or since, and I came down to find an exhausted, traumatised Teddy and Rafa literally "cat"atonic with fear at what his pal was going through. There is a thread somewhere with me begging for help on what to do!


----------



## Chellacat

Emmasian said:


> Aw Sasha, you great silly, sweet sausage! That's Teddy's trick, though it's usually a bag with food in it! He once did it during the night when I was asleep - broke into the cupboard where the emergency dry food stash is and got the bag stuck round his neck. He must have been fighting the bag monster for ages as eventually Freya woke me by pummelling my face, which she's never done before or since, and I came down to find an exhausted, traumatised Teddy and Rafa literally "cat"atonic with fear at what his pal was going through. There is a thread somewhere with me begging for help on what to do!


Poor thing was looking for his food, not realising I had already carried that bag to the kitchen, he checks the bags every time i come in the door but this is the first time he got caught in one. Oh the look on his face, he was mortified and completely bewildered and couldn't understand why he couldn't get away! Poor Teddy, the boys really do seem to get into the most trouble. Well done Freya coming to the rescue :Cat Poor Rafa too, he must have seen the whole and was like "umm Teddy, theres a bag about to go round your neck........um Teddy, the bag's round your neck..... um Teddy??? Teddy, what do I do Teddy? ...... Teddy I think your choking........ Teddy this doesn't look good.... oh dear Freya went to get mum..... Teddy?....... Teddy?.......Look Teddy, mums here, quick hide.......Hi Mum." Sorry, I have cat monologue syndrome, I hear them in my head


----------



## Aahlly

Why is there a kitten in my sink? :Hilarious


----------



## Emmasian

Chellacat said:


> Poor thing was looking for his food, not realising I had already carried that bag to the kitchen, he checks the bags every time i come in the door but this is the first time he got caught in one. Oh the look on his face, he was mortified and completely bewildered and couldn't understand why he couldn't get away! Poor Teddy, the boys really do seem to get into the most trouble. Well done Freya coming to the rescue :Cat Poor Rafa too, he must have seen the whole and was like "umm Teddy, theres a bag about to go round your neck........um Teddy, the bag's round your neck..... um Teddy??? Teddy, what do I do Teddy? ...... Teddy I think your choking........ Teddy this doesn't look good.... oh dear Freya went to get mum..... Teddy?....... Teddy?.......Look Teddy, mums here, quick hide.......Hi Mum." Sorry, I have cat monologue syndrome, I hear them in my head


Aw bless him, hungry baby! By the time I reached Rafa he was frozen with fear, crammed against the wall behind the slow cooker. He wasn't even blinking and I honestly thought he was dead. Total opposite to Mr Confident who sits next to the toaster and barely bats a whisker when the bread flies out. Took him 48 hours to fully recover. Ted on the other hand was fine within seconds of getting the bag off, though in trying to outrun it he did faceplant in the bookcase and fear poop on the cover of the Collected Works of Shakespeare lol!!


----------



## Chellacat

Emmasian said:


> Aw bless him, hungry baby! By the time I reached Rafa he was frozen with fear, crammed against the wall behind the slow cooker. He wasn't even blinking and I honestly thought he was dead. Total opposite to Mr Confident who sits next to the toaster and barely bats a whisker when the bread flies out. Took him 48 hours to fully recover. Ted on the other hand was fine within seconds of getting the bag off, though in trying to outrun it he did faceplant in the bookcase and fear poop on the cover of the Collected Works of Shakespeare lol!!


Poor Raffa, it must have been a combination of the bag rustling and Teddy's cries of fear that upset him so much, especially as there was no actual attacker it must have seemed to him as though some invisible monster was trying to hurt Teddy! My old boy Spike was utterly terrifyed of the hoover, he would run whenever I turned it on. One day while hoovering the spare room I had not noticed that he had ran and hid behind the table by the window. When I pushed the hoover under the table I suddenly became aware of Something seeming to levitate through the air and then suddenly move sideways through the blinds only to snack rather violently on the window pane. I have no idea how he managed to gain the speed needed to nearly go right through the glass tho. On the way down he got caught in the blind and pulled the whole thing down on top of him. He gave me such a fright that I screemed at the top of my lungs! When I realsied it was him it was because he was making the strangest and most distressing of wails, he was practically a pretzell wraped in the blinds and cords and he was desperate for me to free him. He hid under my desk for a day after and wouldn't be bribed out for love nor treats. Now when I hoover I hunt for the cat first and make sure it is safe and secure before I start!


----------



## Smuge




----------



## ebonycat

Alfie loves getting in shopping bags









This little boy brings so much joy into my life, I just love him so much (ok he's a little terror when he's chasing Ebony up the stairs or terrorising lady dog, but still).


----------



## Charity

Had a parcel delivered tonight so time for a box sit in









Then we found a moth in the box









Blow, missed it


----------



## Emmasian

Chellacat said:


> Poor Raffa, it must have been a combination of the bag rustling and Teddy's cries of fear that upset him so much, especially as there was no actual attacker it must have seemed to him as though some invisible monster was trying to hurt Teddy! My old boy Spike was utterly terrifyed of the hoover, he would run whenever I turned it on. One day while hoovering the spare room I had not noticed that he had ran and hid behind the table by the window. When I pushed the hoover under the table I suddenly became aware of Something seeming to levitate through the air and then suddenly move sideways through the blinds only to snack rather violently on the window pane. I have no idea how he managed to gain the speed needed to nearly go right through the glass tho. On the way down he got caught in the blind and pulled the whole thing down on top of him. He gave me such a fright that I screemed at the top of my lungs! When I realsied it was him it was because he was making the strangest and most distressing of wails, he was practically a pretzell wraped in the blinds and cords and he was desperate for me to free him. He hid under my desk for a day after and wouldn't be bribed out for love nor treats. Now when I hoover I hunt for the cat first and make sure it is safe and secure before I start!


Poor Spike! They do give us some frights. My guys grudgingly tolerate the hoover, but the floor steamer is a dragon monster!


----------



## huckybuck

Chellacat said:


> While I was putting away my shopping this morning I heard a pittiful wail from the hall and hurried through to find this! Bless him, he was just trying to help! I blame Little H @huckybuck, ecouraging young cats to micheif!:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 322357
> View attachment 322358
> View attachment 322359


Aww a partner in crime!! Now he just has to learn to run off with it trailing behind lol!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

So the Jewels are just over 3 weeks old now and starting to explore. I found Paddy (Emerald Isle, now in a beige collar) and Jack (Ruby Tuesday) having a nap outside of the nest box this morning


----------



## SbanR

Paddy seems to have the longest n most pointy ears of the lot. Soo cute!


----------



## Charity

They are so sweet. Look at that little tum in the first pic.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Had a parcel delivered tonight so time for a box sit in
> View attachment 322497
> 
> 
> Then we found a moth in the box
> View attachment 322496
> 
> 
> Blow, missed it
> View attachment 322499


Oh Toppy I just want to smooch you..... so cute & I love your little antics, be it playing, neighbourhood kitty watch or snuggling up with Bunty :Kiss xx


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> So the Jewels are just over 3 weeks old now and starting to explore. I found Paddy (Emerald Isle, now in a beige collar) and Jack (Ruby Tuesday) having a nap outside of the nest box this morning
> View attachment 322511
> View attachment 322512
> View attachment 322513


Oh gosh so adorable :Kiss xx


----------



## Guest

I willz just sits looking pretty for a second so you can admire me









Okayz now I show off my skills










You would never know I was's sick all over the new carpet alsos


----------



## Charity

whompingwillow said:


> I willz just sits looking pretty for a second so you can admire me
> View attachment 322525
> 
> 
> Okayz now I show off my skills
> 
> View attachment 322527
> 
> 
> You would never know I was's sick all over the new carpet alsos


Love that first photo. Don't worry about being sick, your slave loves clearing it up really


----------



## Guest

petforums really needs a face like this without the smirk as it would be a more accurate response!:Shifty


----------



## Smuge

I must admit, I do think that the jumper suits her









The vet wants her to keep it on til Tuesday (she gets breaks from it everyday) hopefully after that she will never need to wear it again


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> I must admit, I do think that the jumper suits her
> View attachment 322542
> 
> 
> The vet wants her to keep it on til Tuesday (she gets breaks from it everyday) hopefully after that she will never need to wear it again


Nothing wrong with a cat in a jumper as long as they are happy in it!!


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> I must admit, I do think that the jumper suits her
> View attachment 322542
> 
> 
> The vet wants her to keep it on til Tuesday (she gets breaks from it everyday) hopefully after that she will never need to wear it again


Looking at her face I think she's quite proud of it and think it makes her look the bees knees.


----------



## Smuge

Charity said:


> Looking at her face I think she's quite proud of it and think it makes her look the bees knees.


I think shes just glad i threw the cone in the bin lol


----------



## Smuge

Checked her surgery wound today and for the first time ever it looked all wet and sticky  shes heading to the vets in 10 mins as they wanted to see her right away 









I am 100% sure that she hasnt been licking it as the jacket hasnt been off. Hopefully its nothing but glad the vet was able to see her right away


----------



## Charity

I wonder if its because having the jacket on isn't letting air get to it so its healing properly...just a thought.


----------



## Smuge

Charity said:


> I wonder if its because having the jacket on isn't letting air get to it so its healing properly...just a thought.


Possibly .. I thought about that. Tho shes had it on for days with no issues and the vet was fine with it the other day and told her to keep it on another week


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> Checked her surgery wound today and for the first time ever it looked all wet and sticky  shes heading to the vets in 10 mins as they wanted to see her right away
> View attachment 322562
> 
> 
> I am 100% sure that she hasnt been licking it as the jacket hasnt been off. Hopefully its nothing but glad the vet was able to see her right away


Poor Tali has an infection  they want to see her in a week and she got some antibiotics. She has never had tablets before so im not sure how that is going to go down.

On the bright side, we caught it really early!

@Charity I asked about the jumper but they dont think that was the problem, infact they want her to wear it for another week


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Poor Tali has an infection  they want to see her in a week and she got some antibiotics. She has never had tablets before so im not sure how that is going to go down.
> 
> On the bright side, I got it really early!
> 
> @Charity I asked about the jumper but they dont think that was the problem, infact they want her to wewr it for another week


Aw poor Tali. She looks so chill and like she probably wouldn't notice if you popped it on her favourite food?  Well done for catching it early


----------



## Charity

Poor Tali, what a shame when all was going so well.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I wonder if its because having the jacket on isn't letting air get to it so its healing properly...just a thought.


I second that. She cd have had the jacket for too long.
Why dont u try having it on her only when shes left alone or when u go to bed?


----------



## Smuge

Charity said:


> Poor Tali, what a shame when all was going so well.


Yea  glad we caught it early tho, need to get this nipped in the bud before we go on holiday. Shes not going to the cattery anymore, going to stay with family.

Vet was great, didnt even charge us for the appointment as it was related to the surgery.

The tablet was easy. I just cut off a little bit of cat stick, cut a whole in the middle, stuck the tablet in and she swallowed it without a second thought


----------



## Guest

I think she likes her new tacky scratch house


----------



## Smuge

She doesnt seem to be in any pain, the vet said she didnt even react when they cleaned it out


----------



## Smuge

Car keys? Keyring? Tweezers? Nailclippers? Tali will not tolerate the presence of any shiny things on the coffee table lol


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Car keys? Keyring? Tweezers? Nailclippers? Tali will not tolerate the presence of any shiny things on the coffee table lol


Haha she is so funny

And good tunes


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> Haha she is so funny
> 
> And good tunes


My oh sent me this video while I was at a work meeting the other day, I thought it was really funny. She does this kind of thing all the time 

She has a particular obsession with my OH's tweezers. We found them hidden under the tv stand a couple of days ago!


----------



## Guest

Aw constant entertainment ! She is entertaining though when doing nothing.. that face


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> Aw constant entertainment ! She is entertaining though when doing nothing.. that face


We are quite fond of her  Shes currently wrapped around my knee fast asleep. In the last few weeks she has transitioned from sleeping on the box beside our bed to sleeping wrapped around us.

Waking up to find a fluffy Persian cuddled into your neck is a great way to start the day

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> We are quite fond of her  Shes currently wrapped around my knee fast asleep. In the last few weeks she has transitioned from sleeping on the box beside our bed to sleeping wrapped around us.
> 
> Waking up to find a fluffy Persian cuddled into your neck is a great way to start the day
> View attachment 322611


The best  saffi likes to sleep on my feet which is so silly as I move my feet the most. But she insists on finding my feet and laying her head over them.


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> The best  saffi likes to sleep on my feet which is so silly as I move my feet the most. But she insists on finding my feet and laying her head over them.


Thats cute lol

This is the fluffy little madam right now:









I do wish that she would sleep vertically when there are 3 of us in the bed


----------



## Guest

Aw little monster. Very cute. Saffi starts out on my pillows conveniently then moves over to my feet squeaking. I would take a picture but she looks so peaceful the flash will annoy her and I would not want to do that now will i


----------



## Guest

My favourite company


----------



## Smuge

Edit. Forums playing up for me today


----------



## KittenEevee

One year old eevee, last night. I was taking pictures of her and noticed in this picture she doesnt have any front paws. I cant seem to get a good one of her.


----------



## Smuge

We had a pile of shopping to put away today. Tali was very 'supportive'


----------



## Joy84

I must admit I'm a bit late with 24h deadline here- took the pic yesterday morning but forgot to post it 
It's too good to miss- swoon :Cat


----------



## Chellacat

Smuge said:


> We had a pile of shopping to put away today. Tali was very 'supportive'
> 
> View attachment 322681


Oh my gosh! That face! Well done catching that on camera!!!


----------



## Smuge

When Tali sits on the end of the sofa staring away from the wall it means that she is ready to be carried to bed. (she is quite capable of walking the 10 yards but likes to be carried) she will also have no intention of going to bed alone and would like at least 1 slave to go with her (In the last week or so she has really warmed up to my OH - much to her delight, she was away from home for Tali's first week and missed out on a lot of early bonding)










She normally stays up with us til 11or 12. But meh I have had a long day and my OH is at her mums. If the cat wants to go to bed at half eight? Who am I to argue, I will watch a movie in bed lol


----------



## huckybuck

Not the wisest move...


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> Not the wisest move...
> 
> View attachment 322711
> View attachment 322712


Oh dear


----------



## Emmasian

Just don't let him pee in there! I'm still battling but have at least now worked out what the different bits of the dryer are between here and YouTube!


----------



## Smuge

Aww. She is curled up in a fold of the blanket and just looks so comfy and content


----------



## Matrod

Interesting position to go to the loo in, this cat is such a twit :Hilarious


----------



## Purplecatlover

When jasper is ready for a belly tickle, you must drop everything and tickle his belly....

his tail looks like a question mark...

"Mum why are you doing other things apart from tickling my belly?"


----------



## Pavonine

Why ARE you doing other things apart from tickling his belly?! Look at it!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Anyone seen Jasper? .... nope..... just a Coca Cola box...









Found him.....









Oh what's the point in playing with actual cat toys when there's cardboard boxes to play with :Facepalm:Joyful


----------



## ewelsh

Coke photo definitely needs to be on the calendar x


----------



## Guest

Play wivs me










Please play wivs me










Rahahahahaha










(That was actually a sudden urge to yawn mid play ha. Anti biotics working a treat we think)


----------



## Smuge

Having a break from the jumper









Sadly the breaks are pretty short because she just cant resist licking the wound


----------



## Smuge

This is the first picture of Tali that we ever saw. How could you not fall in love with her?


----------



## ewelsh

@Smuge for a spilt second I thought you had a kitten!


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> View attachment 322787
> 
> 
> This is the first picture of Tali that we ever saw. How could you not fall in love with her?


Haha what a fluff ball


----------



## Matrod

Making a right old mess on his table


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> @Smuge for a spilt second I thought you had a kitten!


Stay tuned for a few weeks..


----------



## ebonycat

Matrod said:


> Making a right old mess on his table
> View attachment 322796


Aww love Rodney, he's just really enjoying his food :Kissxx


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Stay tuned for a few weeks..


Second kitten on the wayyyyyyy


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Second kitten on the wayyyyyyy


We will see how many are in the little first :/ fingers crossed!


----------



## Matrod

ebonycat said:


> Aww love Rodney, he's just really enjoying his food :Kissxx


Thank you :Happy He's trying to enjoy mine now :Shifty


----------



## Smuge

We know Tali loves us and she can be very cuddly in bed, but she isnt much of a lap cat, she would much rather be carried around or sit near us

Tonight she randomly decided she wanted to lie cradled in my arm like a baby and slept there for an hour while I watched the United match










made me very happy


----------



## ebonycat

Matrod said:


> Thank you :Happy He's trying to enjoy mine now :Shifty
> View attachment 322807


Oh Rodney, you cheeky boy :Hilarious:Hilariousxx


----------



## Joy84

Lazy bum ...


----------



## Charity

Enjoying the lovely weather yesterday


----------



## Pavonine

His little squishy face


----------



## Guest

My favourite breakfast companion

(I might have to introduce a blanket to the kitchen table permanently.. the unfolded laundry seemed to be much appreciated by the saff pots)


----------



## Guest

Spot the saff


----------



## smoking guns

Long time no see from Gunter!


----------



## smoking guns

Evie also says hi


----------



## Matrod

Nice to see you back @smoking guns  your two are looking as gorgeous as ever :Happy


----------



## huckybuck

Loving your new avatar @smoking guns 
Hope all is well!


----------



## Smuge

Tali was born with dark ears and tail, but beyond that and her feet she has always basically just looked like a white persian (we looked back at some old pics from when she came home the other day and we were stunned by how white she looked) but her tortie-tabby colourpoints are really starting to show now


















She has seemed less interested in licking her wound today so has had a good break from the jumper


----------



## Charity

smoking guns said:


> Long time no see from Gunter!


Lovely to see Gunter again, he's so gorgeous...and Evie too of course.


----------



## lymorelynn

Ruby Tuesday has been visited by the sex-change fairy - he's a *girl :Facepalm:Hilarious*
*







*


----------



## Smuge

lymorelynn said:


> Ruby Tuesday has been visited by the sex-change fairy - he's a *girl :Facepalm:Hilarious*
> *
> View attachment 322850
> *


I can never tell the difference when people post young kittens on here wanting to know the sex lol


----------



## lymorelynn

Smuge said:


> I can never tell the difference when people post young kittens on here wanting to know the sex lol


I thought I was getting good at it after all this time but we can still make mistakes. I check them when they are born and then again a few weeks later. Caught little Ruby wandering around the bedroom this morning and as I scooped her up to put her back in the nest box I just happened to look  I always ask my vet to make sure when they go for their checks though


----------



## ewelsh

Hello Ruby! You gorgeous girl


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Ruby Tuesday has been visited by the sex-change fairy - he's a *girl :Facepalm:Hilarious*
> *
> View attachment 322850
> *


Poor thing, identity crisis at such a young age


----------



## Pavonine

At least the name Ruby fits well!!


----------



## smoking guns

Matrod said:


> Nice to see you back @smoking guns  your two are looking as gorgeous as ever :Happy





huckybuck said:


> Loving your new avatar @smoking guns
> Hope all is well!





Charity said:


> Lovely to see Gunter again, he's so gorgeous...and Evie too of course.


Thanks all! Nice to see you are all still about.  Life got pretty hectic and I'm pretty bad with not falling out of forums every so often


----------



## Smuge

I now wake up to this every morning






She jumps on my back, purrs in my ear for a while then licks my hair til I get up!

Though I shouldnt complain, she has figured out what time I get up for work and somehow usually does it just before my alarm goes off. And today she let me sleep til after 10 lol


----------



## Guest

We have come to a peaceful pillow compromise...


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> We have come to a peaceful pillow compromise...
> 
> View attachment 322887


Tali is more a middle of the bed kinda girl


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Tali is more a middle of the bed kinda girl
> 
> View attachment 322892
> 
> View attachment 322893


The second picture she is like 'I'm like what kinda girl?!' Hehe

You guys probably have to take care not to kick her accidentally?. It's a risky spot she choses


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> The second picture she is like 'I'm like what kinda girl?!' Hehe
> 
> You guys probably have to take care not to kick her accidentally?. It's a risky spot she choses


She sits at weist height on my side of the bed, she is in more danger of me rolling over ontop of her.

My oh is stretched out on the other side of the bed, Tali sits on mine and half the time I sleep on my side squished in betweeen lol

She used to sleep on a basket just beside the bed, in the last few weeks shes decided she wants to be with us. I do think its sweet.

Speaking of kicking...She is terrible about walking around my feet when I am making her food. I usually end up kicking her by accident about 3 times per day :/ it doesnt even seem to put her off in the slighest


----------



## Guest

Silly monkey.

Good thing they are resiliant especially at that age! Don't step on her! Gosh I did that once and felt terrible (the kitten was fine. And very forgiving)


----------



## Guest

I wonder what she will be like with another kitten!


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> I wonder what she will be like with another kitten!


I deeply suspect she will love it. Broke my heart to seperate her from her sister, even though it was going to happen no matter what I did.

Nothing is set in stone yet, it might be a small litter


----------



## Charity

A bit of early morning headbutting



















while Toppy plays mad idiot


----------



## SbanR

Awwww! GORGEOUS!


----------



## Smuge

Im off for the bank holiday, OH is at work and Tali decided to let me sleep til just after 11!










She is very firmly in my good books today


----------



## Charity

Well, its Tali's Bank Holiday as well.


----------



## Guest

Being very cute, before going off to be an Independant observer of her palace at the the top of the tree


----------



## Guest

Charity said:


> A bit of early morning headbutting
> 
> View attachment 322908
> 
> 
> View attachment 322909
> 
> 
> while Toppy plays mad idiot
> View attachment 322910


Charity I thought of you this mornig when I came across a very sad looking crumpled spider that I'm almost sure saffi caught. I would attach the picture but I am not just in case it truly upsets you and is not a joke. Besides.. it is an upsetting image.


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Im off for the bank holiday, OH is at work and Tali decided to let me sleep til just after 11!
> 
> View attachment 322925
> 
> 
> She is very firmly in my good books today


Morning meditation? I really like this close up of Tali and her downwards whiskers


----------



## Charity

whompingwillow said:


> Charity I thought of you this mornig when I came across a very sad looking crumpled spider that I'm almost sure saffi caught. I would attach the picture but I am not just in case it truly upsets you and is not a joke. Besides.. it is an upsetting image.


I wasn't going to mention the dreaded word today but as you have @whompingwillow, when I opened the back door this morning, something made me look up and there was this :Jawdrop I thought he looked dead but when I looked again a few minutes later he had moved.  I rushed into the bedroom where OH was fast asleep, woke him up and hauled him out of bed with instructions to go and remove it. He stumbled out of the bedroom, half asleep and muttering to himself and a few minutes later he came in and said he'd disposed of it......apologies to those who like spiders but he is no more. OH thought he was sick looking at him and he didn't move much when he touched it (with a broom I might add). Oh, good job Saffi, would you like to come and stay at ours for a while?


----------



## Charity

I just need to follow that last one up quickly with a cat picture


----------



## ewelsh

Good job you don't live n my house @Charity millions of spiders, more so now as all the wheat is being collected, I think every spider in Lincolnshire thinks my home is a spider haven!
Give me spiders any day to flies!

Your spider that was! did look as if he was a jumper  sorry couldn't resist :Joyful

Loving Toppy's picture! He makes me laugh every day! Is it me or is he very human like! X


----------



## lymorelynn

Ugh - spiders :Nailbiting I found the remnants of a very large, half chewed one under my hall table this morning 
Have some kitten pictures to compensate for the shock of seeing one posted on here


----------



## ewelsh

Look at those little bottoms! :Kiss

Every time I just melt, they look so mischievous! 

I could watch them for hours I'm sure!


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> Morning meditation? I really like this close up of Tali and her downwards whiskers


She is basically doing the same thing right now


----------



## Charity

I feel so much better Lynn seeing those babies. You must have so many laughs watching them.



ewelsh said:


> Good job you don't live n my house @Charity millions of spiders, more so now as all the wheat is being collected, I think every spider in Lincolnshire thinks my home is a spider haven!
> Give me spiders any day to flies!
> 
> Your spider that was! did look as if he was a jumper  sorry couldn't resist :Joyful
> 
> Loving Toppy's picture! He makes me laugh every day! Is it me or is he very human like! X


Here's a photo just for you @ewelsh, messing about in the garden this afternoon. He was trying to catch a piece of grass I was holding but he couldn't so he took his frustration out on his foot! I see him as a mixture of human and dog, with _un petit peu_ of cat thrown in.


----------



## ewelsh

Someone call cat protection!

Toppy is trying to eat his own paws! 

Obviously not fed 

Thank you @Charity for such a funny photo, I just love Toppy


----------



## Pavonine

I also love Toppy!! I've got a soft spot for Bunty too, but he's such a fluffy lump I just can't resist Toppy (meant in a very complimentary fashion, of course!)
I think Meg would get on well with him, whilst we are playing she often gets confused and starts to chase her own tail


----------



## Guest

Charity said:


> I just need to follow that last one up quickly with a cat picture
> 
> View attachment 322976


He is a king! Gorgeous toppy


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> She is basically doing the same thing right now
> 
> View attachment 323000


I love it. She is too cute.


----------



## Guest

lymorelynn said:


> Ugh - spiders :Nailbiting I found the remnants of a very large, half chewed one under my hall table this morning
> Have some kitten pictures to compensate for the shock of seeing one posted on here
> View attachment 322980
> View attachment 322981
> View attachment 322982


Aw!! Adorable. I want one. I bet saffi wouldn't mind...


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> I wasn't going to mention the dreaded word today but as you have @whompingwillow, when I opened the back door this morning, something made me look up and there was this :Jawdrop I thought he looked dead but when I looked again a few minutes later he had moved.  I rushed into the bedroom where OH was fast asleep, woke him up and hauled him out of bed with instructions to go and remove it. He stumbled out of the bedroom, half asleep and muttering to himself and a few minutes later he came in and said he'd disposed of it......
> 
> View attachment 322973


Your spider has a twin!


----------



## Charity

I'm not going to 'like' this @ewelsh as I definitely do not. :Finger Just what I wanted to see before I go to bed.  Quick, I need a cat picture.










Aaaah, that's better


----------



## Chellacat

Took these yesterday before and after changing the living room about, have put Sasha up in the pent house 































He is now Lord of All He Surveys!:Hilarious


----------



## Guest

ewelsh said:


> Your spider has a twin!
> 
> View attachment 323020





Chellacat said:


> Took these yesterday before and after changing the living room about, have put Sasha up in the pent house
> 
> View attachment 323024
> View attachment 323025
> View attachment 323022
> View attachment 323023
> 
> 
> He is now Lord of All He Surveys!:Hilarious


He is gorgeous!


----------



## Charity

Chellacat said:


> Took these yesterday before and after changing the living room about, have put Sasha up in the pent house
> 
> View attachment 323024
> View attachment 323025
> View attachment 323022
> View attachment 323023
> 
> 
> He is now Lord of All He Surveys!:Hilarious


I just love those pics, especially the 2nd one. He's looking a bit worried in the 3rd bless him.


----------



## Chellacat

He had a lovely nap, got up and went out and when he got back everything was different, he had a good look round then sat and stared at the floor underneath the couch in consternation, I snapped that pick because he was sitting still and the light was lovely! He didn't appreciate the camera!!!


----------



## SbanR

I wd love the second foto in our calendar


----------



## Smuge

Night night


----------



## Emmasian

Oh the photo of Sasha on his back yawning is too perfect! What a little character!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I just need to follow that last one up quickly with a cat picture
> 
> View attachment 322976


Oh Toppy look at your floofy tummy, it needs smooching & tummy tickles xx


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> Ugh - spiders :Nailbiting I found the remnants of a very large, half chewed one under my hall table this morning
> Have some kitten pictures to compensate for the shock of seeing one posted on here
> View attachment 322980
> View attachment 322981
> View attachment 322982


Oh my gosh :Kiss such cuteness, those little bottoms :Kiss xx


----------



## Purplecatlover

Mum, why is there a lantern where I want to sit??? I have to squeeze in now....


----------



## ewelsh

Yes mummy! Why is there a lantern in Jaspers spot??????


----------



## Charity

Jasper, Bunty and Toppy say "just knock it over".


----------



## Charity

OH's cleaning the cat pen today. Toppy's helping.....or is he?


----------



## Paddypaws

Toppy says 'you missed a bit' lol


----------



## Paddypaws

Charity said:


> Jasper, Bunty and Toppy say "just knock it over".


Yeah Millie says one shove with your bum and that usurping lantern is history!


----------



## Smuge

When she first came home 3 months ago she could curl up in the back corner of the house


----------



## Pavonine

Margot with her latest catch...a moth and a leaf
























Had to take her to the vets this morning as she'd been in a fight at the weekend and needed an antibiotic injection for a small wound on her head (it would be her head, she's not one for backing down!) She's obviously easing back into the hunting


----------



## Guest

My cub


----------



## Charity

She loves you, yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## lymorelynn

The joys of motherhood


----------



## Smuge

Always posing


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> Ugh - spiders :Nailbiting I found the remnants of a very large, half chewed one under my hall table this morning
> Have some kitten pictures to compensate for the shock of seeing one posted on here
> View attachment 322980
> View attachment 322981
> View attachment 322982


Oh the tails!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Had a houseful for this weekend so BBQ and all the patio furniture in use.....

Holly decided to become the princess and the pea and claimed her new bed!

















Also gives a great stadium vantage point for the football!!!!!


----------



## Charity

Trying to use the computer this morning but someone's getting in the way as usual









So, we watch it together


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Trying to use the computer this morning but someone's getting in the way as usual
> View attachment 323231
> 
> 
> So, we watch it together
> View attachment 323230


Aww Toppy you little snuggle bug, lovely :Kiss xx


----------



## ewelsh

Awww Toppy xxxxx


----------



## Smuge

No more jumper! after 2 weeks wearing either the jacket or the cone she has been freed by the vet, "as long as she behaves herself"










Tho the vet is still a bit concerned about the infection and she has been given another week of antibiotics, Thankfully it is no trouble at all to give her those; I just tear off a little chunk of cat stick, use a knife to punch a hole in the middle of it and stick the tablet inside the stick. She has instantly wolfed down every tablet so far without a second thought.

The wound has healed really really well, you can hardly see it, though there is a hard patch underneath, apparently the stitches last for 100 days or something!


----------



## Smuge

Look at that fluffy tummy!


----------



## Guest

I dunno what she is so happy about on a rainy day like today..


----------



## Jonescat

This beauty lives next door to my Dad and comes over to visit when their dog gets too boisterous


----------



## Smuge

Another tough day in the life of a spoilt kitten comes to a close


----------



## claire8234

I think someone is very happy we are back from holiday









No no, you keep stroking me please!










My favourite person is home - Happy boy now!


----------



## huckybuck

Moth catching!


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha having a kip on top of the unit.










Sasha being fluffy in the upstairs hall this morning!


----------



## Charity

Breakfast....yum..yum...yum...all gone


----------



## Guest

She was being very paranoid and suspicious last night.. along with a very long episode of mania..zyklene for dinner! (I do wonder what caused it though, poor sausage) seemed very different to our normal playing behind doors


----------



## Purplecatlover

Hello from Jasper


----------



## Guest

Hello jasper you are looking rather cute


----------



## Smuge

Tali loves being on antibiotics, it means she gets random chunks of catsticks throughout the day


----------



## Charity

This is a good place to sunbathe, in a doorway, well, your top half anyway


----------



## jasperthecat

Took this one of Jasper a few minutes ago playing in his tunnel and furry toy lion - playing Mr Innocent as usual.


----------



## SbanR

jasperthecat said:


> Took this one of Jasper a few minutes ago playing in his tunnel and furry toy lion - playing Mr Innocent as usual.


How was Jasper's weekend?


----------



## jasperthecat

SbanR said:


> How was Jasper's weekend?


It went very well but we still had a bit of a problem with travel!

I got him the biggest carrier I could fit in the car and a cat leash and harness for the journey. When we set off he was ok in his new carrier but again about 40 minutes into the journey he started protesting and as he hadn't used his litter tray before the journey we let him get into it and he used it. He didn't want to go back into his carrier immediately so we put him on the leash/harness which he isn't keen on and let him find his comfortable spot which this time was eventually back in his carrier and he never made a sound after that and slept happily all the way there.

The return journey was also a bit fraught as he started wimpering when we set off so we stopped and he again used his loo but continued to cry on and off another 30 minutes which made him sick but by this time we had his carrier positioned so that it opened onto his covered litter tray in case of litter urgency so the little guy, god bless him was sick in there. Once we'd cleaned the tray up and settled him with his harness under the seat he slept like a log all the way back. He showed no signs of distress or after effects from the travel when we got home so that was good.

He was great as usual in the caravan in fact probably more loving and attentive than usual if that's possible. His highlight was catching and killing a Daddy Long Legs...he watched and waited patiently for hours until it came within reach. He certainly adapted to the changes in environment almost immediately.


----------



## Smuge

Life is tough. She just woke up from what was probably her 4th nap of the day


----------



## jasperthecat

Faye1995 said:


> Hello from Jasper
> View attachment 323386


He's got to be cool if he's called Jasper!


----------



## Smuge

We currently have a very confused and suspicious kitten










My OH is sitting on the sofa drying her hair, we use the same hairdryer to dry Tali after a bath. She doesnt know what to think when someone else uses it, she is fascinated


----------



## jasperthecat

This was the sleepy shot I took of Jasper today...Just two months ago he was a tiny underweight runt of the litter kitten.. now look at him - morphing nicely into a healthy laid back young adult with a speck of fluff under his left nostril!


----------



## jasperthecat

Smuge said:


> We currently have a very confused and suspicious kitten
> 
> View attachment 323459
> 
> 
> My OH is sitting on the sofa drying her hair, we use the same hairdryer to dry Tali after a bath. She doesnt know what to think when someone else uses it, she is fascinated


Just as well Jasper doesn't need his fur drying as he runs off when I point ours at him! He just doesn't like them at all!


----------



## Smuge

jasperthecat said:


> Just as well Jasper doesn't need his fur drying as he runs off when I point ours at him! He just doesn't like them at all!


She is pretty ok with the hairdryer:


----------



## SbanR

jasperthecat said:


> It went very well but we still had a bit of a problem with travel!
> 
> I got him the biggest carrier I could fit in the car and a cat leash and harness for the journey. When we set off he was ok in his new carrier but again about 40 minutes into the journey he started protesting and as he hadn't used his litter tray before the journey we let him get into it and he used it. He didn't want to go back into his carrier immediately so we put him on the leash/harness which he isn't keen on and let him find his comfortable spot which this time was eventually back in his carrier and he never made a sound after that and slept happily all the way there.
> 
> The return journey was also a bit fraught as he started wimpering when we set off so we stopped and he again used his loo but continued to cry on and off another 30 minutes which made him sick but by this time we had his carrier positioned so that it opened onto his covered litter tray in case of litter urgency so the little guy, god bless him was sick in there. Once we'd cleaned the tray up and settled him with his harness under the seat he slept like a log all the way back. He showed no signs of distress or after effects from the travel when we got home so that was good.
> 
> He was great as usual in the caravan in fact probably more loving and attentive than usual if that's possible. His highlight was catching and killing a Daddy Long Legs...he watched and waited patiently for hours until it came within reach. He certainly adapted to the changes in environment almost immediately.


I think you'll find he'll b better on journeys once he's made a few more. He's a handsome looking lad


----------



## jasperthecat

SbanR said:


> I think you'll find he'll b better on journeys once he's made a few more. He's a handsome looking lad


If there was any sign that he was distressed after he got where he was being taken then I probably wouldn't take him but he soon gets over the journey and back to normal so he might be a bit like some kids who get car sick but gradually grow out of it as they get older. If I was to put his carrier on the floor now he'd be straight into it and he even sleeps in there so it hasn't affected him.

We were very fortunate with him in that my daughter bred him and his siblings so we were able to visit them regularly and observe their behaviour and interactions as I had the pick of litter and although he was the runt of the litter, his disposition and gentle nature simply stood out and we made our choice wisely as it happens. Since bringing him home he has thrived and is already over 2.5 kg and growing at an alarming rate. From what I can gather he'd caught up to his siblings at 12 weeks old and has actually exceeded the weight of some of his siblings at his current age of 16 weeks 
We thought he'd be rather small for his breed but that seems all out of the window and I wouldn't be really surprised if he doesn't reach 7+kg as a fully grown adult.


----------



## Smuge

Another long day spent napping in various different places comes to an end.










Its a tough job, but someone has to do it


----------



## Guest

jasperthecat said:


> This was the sleepy shot I took of Jasper today...Just two months ago he was a tiny underweight runt of the litter kitten.. now look at him - morphing nicely into a healthy laid back young adult with a speck of fluff under his left nostril!


He really is gorgeous!


----------



## Guest

think i am being judged?


----------



## jasperthecat

whompingwillow said:


> He really is gorgeous!


All cats are gorgeous

In the pics Jasper looks so cool as though butter wouldn't melt in his mouth but right now he's driving me absolutely crazy wanting to play and this will go on until lunchtime and then he will want his usual 15 minute hand-licking session while I stroke him, finishing off with a tummy rub before his long afternoon nap.


----------



## Guest

jasperthecat said:


> All cats are gorgeous
> 
> In the pics Jasper looks so cool as though butter wouldn't melt in his mouth but right now he's driving me absolutely crazy wanting to play and this will go on until lunchtime and then he will want his usual 15 minute hand-licking session while I stroke him, finishing off with a tummy rub before his long afternoon nap.


I agree for sure but yes that picture was a heart melt for me his morning. Those Amber eyes and purple ears and little black nose made me want to give him a big snuggle . Sounds like you need the help too  is he a kitten still? In pairs they are less needy and outdoor cats are also. 
you love it really though


----------



## SbanR

jasperthecat said:


> All cats are gorgeous
> 
> In the pics Jasper looks so cool as though butter wouldn't melt in his mouth but right now he's driving me absolutely crazy wanting to play and this will go on until lunchtime and then he will want his usual 15 minute hand-licking session while I stroke him, finishing off with a tummy rub before his long afternoon nap.


Poor Jasper. It's such a tough life for a little boy in that household


----------



## Britt

Pooh is showing his big belly this morning xx


----------



## Charity

Britt said:


> Pooh is showing his big belly this morning xx


Hello Pooh, looking gorgeous as ever


----------



## jasperthecat

whompingwillow said:


> I agree for sure but yes that picture was a heart melt for me his morning. Those Amber eyes and purple ears and little black nose made me want to give him a big snuggle . Sounds like you need the help too  is he a kitten still? In pairs they are less needy and outdoor cats are also.
> you love it really though


Yes he's still a kitten, he's 16 weeks now but growing quickly into an adult cat...we've had him around 8 weeks as we had to take him a little early because he was the runt of the litter and being pushed out too much by his larger siblings but he's absolutely thriving now and growing rapidly, in fact he's now larger and heavier than most of his siblings.
.
I've done my best to simulate the boisterous play and hunting instincts he should have learned with his siblings if he'd stayed with the litter longer and it works fine for him but he can be quite demanding, though fortunately I have both the interest and time to spare to indulge him.

You are right of course...I love it! I never thought I'd be able to build up such a relationship with a cat...we have a fantastic rapport, he rarely leaves my side.and has absolute trust in me just as I have in him. He'll let me do virtually anything to him physically and has never once shown any aggression or disapproval whatsoever.


----------



## Guest

Sounds like a a match made in heaven  
I enjoyed your description. It allowed me to visualise it quite well!


----------



## jasperthecat

whompingwillow said:


> Sounds like a a match made in heaven
> I enjoyed your description. It allowed me to visualise it quite well!


As I said earlier, I had the opportunity to study the litter carefully and pick the one I thought was right for us. There were actually better looking examples of his breed within the litter BUT, his temperament and human interaction was virtually perfect. 
Part of this was down to the fact that he was partly hand fed due to being weaker and pushed out by the other kittens so he was perhaps more pre-disposed to being handled and interacting with humans than the others. It certainly showed on the occasions when I observed him.

Unfortunately many cat lovers just don't have the same opportunity to study their potential new addition to the family over the longish period that we had so it's inevitable that some cat owners will experience issues with their new cat's behaviour ( particularly if they are adults that need urgent re-homing) but behaviour can often be modified with time, patience and a little respect.

In Jasper's case, he's just about as good as it gets for us but others might see him as being too demanding or even too clingy but that's the way we like it and I certainly wouldn't want to change things as they are right now. He's an indoor cat and needs that extra stimulation to prevent him from being bored.


----------



## huckybuck

Britt said:


> Pooh is showing his big belly this morning xx


Ooh hello gorgeous Pooh!!!!!!


----------



## jasperthecat

Britt said:


> Pooh is showing his big belly this morning xx


Jasper loves laying on his back and having his tummy rubbed...it's so endearing..

I wonder if anyone has done any actual research into whether or not it's a male thing or is common in both genders?

The female cat I had thirty years ago would do that BUT would scratch and bite like demon as soon as anyone went to touch her in that position!
She caught many an unwary visitor that way when she was sat in the drive...as they walked toward he she'd roll over and when they bent to pet her...WHACK...she had them A proper little bu**er she was!
Jasper on the other hand deliberately rolls over just for you to stroke him and will mew until you do!

Maybe some sort of poll could be organised to see if it's mostly males that do it?


----------



## Smuge

Heading to bed last night:









Daaad.. why is your PS4 controller in my basket? Can I chew on it?









She looks quite chubby in this 









Tali is a HUGE fan of tunnels, I found this giant one in a local petshop for quite a good price, it is supposed to be for hamsters!


----------



## Smuge

After a tough week spent napping, playing, eating and sleeping; Tali is excited to begin a weekend of napping, playing, eating and sleeping!


----------



## Lucy & Troy

*My sixth "gift" in ten days. Turns out my cute kitty is a psycho serial killer...*


----------



## Psygon

Ed practicing cute face.


----------



## Guest

Lucy & Troy said:


> *My sixth "gift" in ten days. Turns out my cute kitty is a psycho serial killer...*
> View attachment 323562
> View attachment 323562
> View attachment 323563


Oh no! Poor mouse. Run away little guy!!


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> After a tough week spent napping, playing, eating and sleeping; Tali is excited to begin a weekend of napping, playing, eating and sleeping!
> 
> View attachment 323548
> 
> View attachment 323549


Her tongue is so funny


----------



## Guest

Bad photos. But just to show our most expensive toy.. happy kitty box! Of food she decided not to tolerate on second thought (It's actually a great box for playing)


----------



## Psygon

We seem to be being invaded by giant spiders at the moment. Lucky the tonks spot them before I do and excited chirps ensue. Then the OH gets called to put the spiders outside...


----------



## Lucy & Troy

Psygon said:


> We seem to be being invaded by giant spiders at the moment. Lucky the tonks spot them before I do and excited chirps ensue. Then the OH gets called to put the spiders outside...
> 
> View attachment 323580


I wish Troy would be a spider alarm! He prefers to pull their legs off one by one and leave the poor things in the hallway.


----------



## Pavonine

Can we have warnings before spider pictures please, I came here to look at floofy tummies :Arghh
Margot is bloody useless with spiders. She just sat and watched whilst I had to get the ol' spider kit out (specific glass and cardboard, I'm not drinking out of a spider cup!)


----------



## Pavonine

To redress the balance...
All the feets!


----------



## claire8234

Still being Captain Clingy


















Seriously dude I love you but get off now!!


----------



## Smuge

Is it time for bed yet?


----------



## Purplecatlover

Caught red pawed...


----------



## SbanR

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 323620
> 
> Caught red pawed...


Are Jasper's results back yet?


----------



## Purplecatlover

SbanR said:


> Are Jasper's results back yet?


Yeah, we got them back when we got out, they didn't change as much as they should have so they've ordered the medicine for diabetes insipidus - should be here this week, so we can try that. Got to have his bloods done, urine test & blood pressure done before & after a week so we know if it's working. The electrolytes are really helping too xx


----------



## Matrod

Get that thing out of my face woman :Shifty


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> Get that thing out of my face woman :Shifty
> 
> View attachment 323623


You tell her Rodney :Finger


----------



## Guest

I'm sure I left my needle here somewhere


----------



## Guest

I think she plans on falling asleep like that..








Yep, she plans on falling asleep like that








Wonderful. Now we're talking








She didn't make it all the way to my foot. So tiring the life of a cat, can you blame her









This story is all within the space of half an hour this morning

We say have a nice scatterday the rest of you catchat meows


----------



## Matrod

The little s***, I mean darling, has nicked my spot now :Bored


----------



## LJC675

A quiet moment of sunbathing after a busy morning of bug chasing,


----------



## Smuge

Madam looks a bit cross today. Maybe someone told her we are going to a cat show without her today - how dare we look at other cats behind her back!










If it wasnt for the spay being so close to the show she would have made her debut today


----------



## KCTT

Tipsy loves her catmint


----------



## Smuge

I adore this picture, its so silly










Though you can see her bald tummy and the spay wound  poor Tali


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> I adore this picture, its so silly
> 
> View attachment 323668
> 
> 
> Though you can see her bald tummy and the spay wound  poor Tali
> 
> View attachment 323670
> 
> 
> View attachment 323671


Haha oh tali

The first picture is just excellent.


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> Haha oh tali
> 
> The first picture is just excellent.


She looks like she just stumbled home drunk from a night out and collapsed on the sofa!


----------



## claire8234

You iz having BBQ? Me have some? Look I iz sitting nicely










Gimme the lamb kebab boy!


----------



## Charity

Think we're at crossed pawposes


----------



## SbanR

katnip kicker a huge success


----------



## EL76

Started the leash training He is taking it very well.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Water tastes better from my cup apparently...


----------



## Smuge

Persians are a lot of work, but personally I enjoy the grooming


















































Though I might not say that if I had one of the many Persians who leave the room at full sprint at the first sign of a brush.


----------



## Charity

Madam was out all morning in pouring rain then she made the mistake of coming in so is now confined to barracks for the rest of the day and not happy about it at all. She did honour me by sitting on my lap for ten minutes though. 










If looks could kill


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha, sleepy head, decided a nice comfy blanket on the floor was needed for evening naps last night.


----------



## Smuge

Tali's wand toy has catnip.... naturally she likes to sit and lick it


----------



## Pavonine

Meg: please can I be your friend???
Margot: *grumbles*
Meg: ok then :Cat *chirrups and walks off*

I've never known such a happy-go-lucky cat as Meg!


----------



## Guest

She is a good listener


----------



## SbanR

Still attached to her katnip kicker


----------



## Smuge

Is suppose its a bit sad, but I havent been seperated from this flullball for more than like 12 hours since she came hone










We go to spain on Thrusday, she is going on her own holiday on Wednesday night. We are Going to miss her so much!

Tali on the other hand will be fine. She isnt going to the cattery anymore, she is staying with my aunt and will be spoilt absolutely rotten.

She better remember us when we get back -_-


----------



## Smuge

Can I have some pizza dad?


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> After a tough week spent napping, playing, eating and sleeping; Tali is excited to begin a weekend of napping, playing, eating and sleeping!
> 
> View attachment 323548
> 
> View attachment 323549


That tongue lol!!!!



Psygon said:


> We seem to be being invaded by giant spiders at the moment. Lucky the tonks spot them before I do and excited chirps ensue. Then the OH gets called to put the spiders outside...
> 
> View attachment 323580


Whereabouts do you live!??? That is one heck of a spider!!!



KCTT said:


> Tipsy loves her catmint
> 
> View attachment 323652


Awww is that from seed?


----------



## KCTT

@huckybuck Sadly not I made the mistake of trying to grow that myself rather than give it to my mum to start off.


----------



## EL76

Skyler is napping after a tough morning of playing and eating - and this time in his own bed, for a change


----------



## Smuge

She was sick earlier and hasnt eaten much :/ hope she is ok. Though she was behaving normally this morning.We go away on thursday, would be a horrible time for her to be ill


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> She was sick earlier and hasnt eaten much :/ hope she is ok. Though she was behaving normally this morning.We go away on thursday, would be a horrible time for her to be ill
> 
> View attachment 323859


She threw up some horrible yellow biley stuff not long after that, but has now perked up a bit and after I threw out her catfood I have managed to get her to eat a bowl of chicken










Hopefully she just ate something that gave her an upset tummy earlier


----------



## Matrod

When you're trying to do a bit of sewing & a certain old lady thinks 'that looks comfy'


----------



## Smuge

Matrod said:


> When you're trying to do a bit of sewing & a certain old lady thinks 'that looks comfy'
> View attachment 323872


Hey - at least it isnt the fresh pile of warm ironing! Tali is a huge fan


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> She threw up some horrible yellow biley stuff not long after that, but has now perked up a bit and after I threw out her catfood I have managed to get her to eat a bowl of chicken
> 
> View attachment 323868
> 
> 
> Hopefully she just ate something that gave her an upset tummy earlier


Hope whatever it was is all gone and she'll be better soon.


----------



## Matrod

Smuge said:


> Hey - at least it isnt the fresh pile of warm ironing! Tali is a huge fan


Ironing !!! We don't do ironing in this house. But if we did there would definitely be a cat nesting on it :Cat


----------



## Smuge

Charity said:


> Hope whatever it was is all gone and she'll be better soon.


Thank you  since we brought her home hasnt been unwell once and I havent been seperated from her for more than about 10 hours. It would be bloody typical if she got sick right as we are going on holiday 

But she hasnt been sick since 1, she finished off the whole bowl of chicken nd came begging for some dreamies, so hopefully she is feeling better now


----------



## SbanR

EL76 said:


> Skyler is napping after a tough morning of playing and eating - and this time in his own bed, for a change
> View attachment 323858


What a long tail. It should be really magnificent once he's mature


----------



## EL76

SbanR said:


> What a long tail. It should be really magnificent once he's mature


I hope so, I have never seen the parents as he's a rescue.


----------



## Midnight-Mouse

"Sometimes I'm pretty but most of the time I'll wait for there to be a fresh toilet roll on the hook and try and run off with it"


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> That tongue lol!!!!


What tongue?


----------



## Purplecatlover

Knocking some serious ZZZZ's out and holding on to my hands


----------



## huckybuck

Grace has a new playmate!


----------



## Smuge

Last full day with this fluffball before she goes on holiday for 12 days! (our flights are at stupid times so she can't be dopped off/picked up on the way to and from the airport so has to go for two extra half days -_- )










She is staying with my cat-loving Aunt who is using it as an opportunity to convince her husband that they should get a cat lol she will be spoilt rotten. Still dreading leaving her off tho, since she came home the most time she has ever been away from us was for about 12 hours to get spayed. My OH has already cried about it, I will probably wait til we get back to the car lol... I know we are a bit pathetic


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Last full day with this fluffball before she goes on holiday for 12 days! (our flights are at stupid times so she can't be dopped off/picked up on the way to and from the airport so has to go for two extra half days -_- )
> 
> View attachment 323925
> 
> 
> She is staying with my cat-loving Aunt who is using it as an opportunity to convince her husband that they should get a cat lol she will be spoilt rotten. Still dreading leaving her off tho, since she came home the most time she has ever been away from us was for about 12 hours to get spayed. My OH has already cried about it, I will probably wait til we get back to the car lol... I know we are a bit pathetic


Know exactly how you feel - I hate leaving the HBs and would happily not go on holiday ever again if it wasn't for O/H.


----------



## EL76

Rain, rain, go away.....


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> Know exactly how you feel - I hate leaving the HBs and would happily not go on holiday ever again if it wasn't for O/H.


Its much tougher than I expected, even though its just for a few days. I have silly worries about her forgetting about us etc.. We booked the trip when it looked like we had missed out on a kitten in Tali's litter, we may have went away when she was a bit older if we had known.

Though at the same time, even if we have a cat I suppose you still need to live your life! We will have more holidays in the future, Tali just needs to get used to it .... hopefully next time she will have a brother or sister to keep her company


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> She threw up some horrible yellow biley stuff not long after that, but has now perked up a bit and after I threw out her catfood I have managed to get her to eat a bowl of chicken
> 
> View attachment 323868
> 
> 
> Hopefully she just ate something that gave her an upset tummy earlier


Feel better tali! I think she is showing you how bad you should feel about leaving by throwing up right before


----------



## LJC675

I think going away whilst they're quite young is a good thing, it's not as if she's going to be alone. When they're young they adapt quickly to new things and makes it easier when you go away in future. If you'd never been away and then suddenly went when she was 3 years old that would be more of a shock. 

We've been away a couple of times since we've had our babies, once for 3 days and once for 5 days. I missed them a lot, we have a lovely lady who comes in twice a day and feeds / plays with them etc. I really don't think they were as bothered as I was.


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Its much tougher than I expected, even though its just for a few days. I have silly worries about her forgetting about us etc.. We booked the trip when it looked like we had missed out on a kitten in Tali's litter, we may have went away when she was a bit older if we had known.
> 
> Though at the same time, even if we have a cat I suppose you still need to live your life! We will have more holidays in the future, Tali just needs to get used to it .... hopefully next time she will have a brother or sister to keep her company


She definitely won't forget!! 
She will adapt because she's young and will know the hand that feeds lol but she will remember you as soon as you get back!!


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> She definitely won't forget!!
> She will adapt because she's young and will know the hand that feeds lol but she will remember you as soon as you get back!!


 this made me smile

She is being really friendly tonight... which is appreciated


----------



## Charity

You'll be worrying and she'll be having the time of her life! Have a good holiday.


----------



## Charity

A rare moment nowadays, together outside


----------



## jasperthecat

I popped my iphone under the duvet playing a Youtube video of cat sounds very quietly and Jasper has been going crazy looking for where it was coming from..It's kept him occupied for the last 30 minutes and he's still on the bed trying to figure it out! The only problem is he won't keep still to get a decent shot of him!


----------



## Pavonine

jasperthecat said:


> I popped my iphone under the duvet playing a Youtube video of cat sounds very quietly and Jasper has been going crazy looking for where it was coming from..It's kept him occupied for the last 30 minutes and he's still on the bed trying to figure it out! The only problem is he won't keep still to get a decent shot of him!


I don't want to be a party pooper but might this not stress him out a little?


----------



## Guest

It's true half an hour is a long time..!

I sometimes put cat sounds on for saffi to see how she would react to 'other cats' but I only do it for seconds. (Amazingly she lies next to the sound and relaxes! But for longer than that it would stress her out that she cant see what she hears etc.)

And maybe try get a still shot when you haven't wound him up with cat sounds?  spray the room with valerian or something x


----------



## jasperthecat

Pavonine said:


> I don't want to be a party pooper but might this not stress him out a little?


Noooooo ....it would take more than that to stress him out and besides he's heard the same sounds many times before on my computer system without any probs whatsoever ...all this did was make him wonder where the sound was coming from. We also get cats outside our house falling out so he's used to the sounds!

Up to now, the only sound I've seem him react badly to is when someone puts something through the letter box....it really unnerves him for some reason and even if we're upstairs he'll stand at the top of the stairs very concerned!


----------



## Guest

But it's a very cute picture of him he really is a gorgeous chap


----------



## jasperthecat

whompingwillow said:


> It's true half an hour is a long time..!
> 
> I sometimes put cat sounds on for saffi to see how she would react to 'other cats' but I only do it for seconds. (Amazingly she lies next to the sound and relaxes! But for longer than that it would stress her out that she cant see what she hears etc.)
> 
> And maybe try get a still shot when you haven't wound him up with cat sounds?  spray the room with valerian or something x


I don't doubt that your cat might get stressed by it and I'm sure many other cats would do too but Jasper is simply not that type of cat...he doesn't react to the sounds, in fact he invariably ignores them and only in this case is he interested in where the sounds are coming from.


----------



## jasperthecat

whompingwillow said:


> But it's a very cute picture of him he really is a gorgeous chap


I don't know what it is about cats but most of them look gorgeous, especially when they are kittens.
I don't know what it's like where you are but it came in very dark here ( about to rain perhaps). so he looks a little darker in this image but he is not remotely stressed by the sounds and more interested in the box on the bed in the end!
He's slightly darker than most of his siblings ( more of his mother's colouring) and in certain light you can the striations in his fur more clearly.

My daughter who bred him and hand fed him came to see us yesterday and thinks he still looks the best of the litter even though he was the runt and can't believe just how big he's grown since I got him. Apparently from those owners who got the rest of his siblings, who incidentally all keep her updated with pics and progress, he's actually grown bigger than them even though they were up to 50% heavier at birth.


----------



## Guest

Fair enough  yes he looks VERY chilled out a`nd happy


----------



## jasperthecat

whompingwillow said:


> Fair enough  yes he looks VERY chilled out a`nd happy


You haven't seen him when someone puts a letter or leaflet through the letterbox! If you saw him then you wouldn't think he was chilled! He absolutely hates it. I have to really reassure him otherwise he's on edge for ages, listening for every sound. It's as if he thinks something has got into the house and after him!

It happened while he was looking for the source of the sound on the bed today...he was playfully pouncing on differing areas of the duvet in an attempt to find it but as soon as he heard the letterbox, he was staring for ages at the open bedroom door and only calmed down when I stroked and assured him everything was ok.


----------



## Guest

Can't see saffi anywhere


----------



## Emmasian

Freya trying to hypnotise me into donating a slice of bacon into her slavering jaws...


----------



## Smuge

Just left Tali off at her hotel.

































She wasnt nervous or phased in the slighest. Glad we brought her down for a couple of hours a few weeks ago. She was having a great time exploring and will be spoilt rotten.

Was sent these pics about half an hour after we left... she has already made herself at home


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Just left Tali off at her hotel.
> 
> View attachment 324060
> 
> View attachment 324061
> 
> View attachment 324062
> 
> View attachment 324065
> 
> She wasnt nervous or phased in the slighest. Glad we brought her down for a couple of hours a few weeks ago. She was having a great time exploring and will be spoilt rotten.
> 
> Was sent these pics about half an hour after we left... she has already made herself at home
> View attachment 324063
> 
> View attachment 324064


That looks 5*****


----------



## huckybuck

No I'm NOT ready to come in and go to bed!!


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> That looks 5*****


I didnt want to leave myself! Its my aunts house, she would love to get a cat but her husband isnt a fan



huckybuck said:


> No I'm NOT ready to come in and go to bed!!
> 
> View attachment 324069
> View attachment 324070


Oh I love those


----------



## Guest

Emmasian said:


> Freya trying to hypnotise me into donating a slice of bacon into her slavering jaws...
> 
> View attachment 324054


Haha that's great.

Saffi has started to do a very similar face for tasties. She will come right up to my face look at me like that, then give me a slow meow. It's so funny and she makes herself so vulnerable, how can I not respond?


----------



## Emmasian

Does Saffi do the "pointed paw" technique, as I call it? When Freya decides I need telling off she gets as high up as she can, and admonishes me in shrill meows, whilst pointing one of her front paws at me. Sometimes the boys will sit either side watching her, like she's the elected spokescat. It's hilarious. I must take a video some time.


----------



## Guest

Haha very good  Yes please do! And post it here, I would love to see that

Saffi has done the pointed paw I think but not as dramatically as Freya! She also grabs and swats my leg from the floor as I walk past...


----------



## Krystal*85




----------



## huckybuck

A fine Bromance


----------



## LJC675

Krystal*85 said:


> View attachment 324079


It's so lovely to have this gorgeous man featuring in threads other than the 'lost my cat' thread.

Yippee


----------



## LJC675

Kalex and Suter are not allowed on the sides in the kitchen. Suter strongly believes that the top of the fridge freezer is not a 'side'


----------



## LJC675

Goodness me, having one of those days. Not sure if it's to do with last night full moon as in @huckybuck s thread, or whether we are starting to test the boundaries with early onset teenager. Suter has been into EVERYTHING, she's normally very inquisitive and both her and Kalex do all the normal kitten things, but I've lost count this morning of how many times I've said 'now what are you doing'
Just now she has been upstairs into the study and grabbed her bed, dragged it al the way down the stairs and into the kitchen.










This is where it goes mummy, not that I'm actually going to lay on it. Pretty good shot Suter.


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha in his new fav bed, a box with a blanket on top!


----------



## louise wright

My girls ariel and tabbitha having a nice relaxing afternoon  xxxx


----------



## Smuge

She seems very content









So are we....


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> She seems very content
> View attachment 324197
> 
> 
> So are we....
> View attachment 324195


Ooh now that looks lovely!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

It's arrived but not quite made it outside yet lol!!


----------



## huckybuck

Left over right, legs out back....as always....


----------



## Guest

Unfortunately by the time I got to my camera, she had worked out how to sit on this scratch mat in a non awkward manner. She did some surfing, and impressive gymnastics


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> Left over right, legs out back....as always....
> 
> View attachment 324212
> View attachment 324213
> View attachment 324214


They are really beautiful and I love how she sits! You'd never know what's happening at the back by looking at that perfect front pose


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> Ooh now that looks lovely!!!!


It is, There are two hotels built on either side of a private beach and its very pretty






Though we spent all day travelling today, turned up, had dinner, went a quick walk around the complex then went to bed and watched a show on bbc


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> She seems very content
> View attachment 324197
> 
> 
> So are we....
> View attachment 324195


Where are you holidaying smuge?


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> Where are you holidaying smuge?





whompingwillow said:


> Where are you holidaying smuge?


Ibiza  a lovely area called Portinax that is on the far side of the island from all the horrible chavy parts lol though the plane was er not exactly sober


----------



## Guest

Oh ignore that, just seen :] nice one!


----------



## Guest

Oh wow so looks lovely - Enjoy! Ibiza always makes me think of the venga boys..


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> Oh wow so looks lovely - Enjoy! Ibiza always makes me think of the venga boys..


Thanks! I played that on the way to the airport 

After nearly 6 years together this is our first holiday with just the two of us. It was booked long before we got Tali.

Its all inclusive so hopefully we will spend very little. I had a free whiskey earlier and at home it would have at least been considered a triple!

I should probably get back to cat talk before a mod shouts at me lol here is another pic I was sent tonight








She is being a bit stubborn and wont sit still to have her fur groomed or eyes cleaned (she is an angel for me) .... this is hardly ideal for a Persian but at least she is happy and not cowering behind the sofa


----------



## huckybuck

We love a holiday pic or two lol

I hope you keep the side up and have a cat t shirt to wear by the pool!!!!!

ETA too much going on for Tali I expect and Aunty prob doesn't want to be too strict to start with. She certainly looks settled and happy. 

Cheers!!


----------



## lugee

Im newish here, but this is our 4 month old kitten Yoshi Kat watching telly with my 3 year old. Sitting too close like the rest of them!!


----------



## Lucy & Troy

Does anybody else here often sleep squished up or hanging off the edge of the bed so that they don't disturb their moggy?!


----------



## Charity

Some friends came yesterday and brought Bunty and Toppy some toys. I've also got some other smelly items in a box so I think there's too much catnip in the room as Toppy has been behaving very silly this afternoon. He must have got dizzy as he suddenly stopped and lay down and has gone to sleep. Bunty as usual is missing all the fun outside in the rain patrolling her territory.


----------



## lymorelynn

A couple of the Jewels - just sent photos to their slaves-to-be 
This is Sapphire Seas, who will be going to live in Sunbury and will be called Demelza








And this is Emerald Isle who is going to live in Dorchester with his aunty (Cleo's sister) instead of Rough Diamond. He's going to be called Mr. Whippy apparently :Hilarious


----------



## Lucy & Troy

lymorelynn said:


> A couple of the Jewels - just sent photos to their slaves-to-be
> This is Sapphire Seas, who will be going to live in Sunbury and will be called Demelza
> View attachment 324279
> 
> And this is Emerald Isle who is going to live in Dorchester with his aunty (Cleo's sister) instead of Rough Diamond. He's going to be called Mr. Whippy apparently :Hilarious
> View attachment 324280


Wow they're beautiful ; what breed are they? I've never seen a cat like this, I'm loving the ears!!


----------



## mewtoo

This was Little Baby. She was the sweetest puss I've ever known.
I never knew how old she was or what her original name was.
She had been living rough at the bottom of a garden for three weeks before the RSPCA were called to take her in.
She almost died just after she was found, so I nearly didn't get to have her.
Within three months of having her, her coat was back to normal and she had developed into a very confident little cat. She followed me everywhere and wanted nothing but to please everyone.
I named her Little Baby because even though she was an old lady, she never stopped looking like a kitten. Oh and also, because I like giving my cats stupid names.


----------



## Pavonine

Lucy & Troy said:


> Does anybody else here often sleep squished up or hanging off the edge of the bed so that they don't disturb their moggy?!
> View attachment 324274


Yes!! I have a superking sized bed and I'm still squished! I don't let Margot sleep in my room during the work week because I wouldn't get any bloody sleep, im always half awake trying not to kick her!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Took this photo in our conservatory and tweaked the brightness and it doesn't look real!   I really like it though


----------



## ewelsh

That's definitely a photo to be framed! 

Lovely


----------



## Purplecatlover

ewelsh said:


> That's definitely a photo to be framed!
> 
> Lovely


Think I'm gonna do just that! Might print it on cups n all family will have a mug with jasper on for Christmas


----------



## ewelsh

I went through that stage with a photo of Libby I loved, gave Christmas cards, birthday cards, mugs, key holders, I phone cases!

Eventually they all said " stop, enough now " she's your cat not ours 

Oh well!

I still can't get enough of looking at Libby so you fill your boots


----------



## Smuge

2nd proper day of tali's holiday










1st proper day of ours is coming to a close









I have developed a taste for slush puppy with vodka... the joys of all-inclusive!


----------



## lymorelynn

Lucy & Troy said:


> Wow they're beautiful ; what breed are they? I've never seen a cat like this, I'm loving the ears!!


They are Siamese


----------



## huckybuck

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 324308
> 
> Took this photo in our conservatory and tweaked the brightness and it doesn't look real!   I really like it though


That is an amazing view!!


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> 2nd proper day of tali's holiday
> 
> View attachment 324318
> 
> 
> 1st proper day of ours is coming to a close
> View attachment 324319
> 
> 
> I have developed a taste for slush puppy with vodka... the joys of all-inclusive!


And another amazing view lol!!
Gorgeous secluded beach and the weather looks lovely!


----------



## Smuge

Miss her, but feel much better knowing she is happy rather than locked up with 30 other cats. Though the cattery lady really was very nice


























Just got a very excited facebook pm from her babysitter a min ago announcing that Tali was sitting beside her for the first time










Meanwhile, in Ibiza (right now) lol :









Im afraid that I dont own a cat shirt @huckybuck (I guess it harms my crazy cat lady street cred) but I was a minion today


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha just had a bath, he was filthy!

This is his Princess Leia impression :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Awww, so sweet! But he does look resigned n sad that you've done this to him


----------



## ebonycat

Chellacat said:


> Sasha just had a bath, he was filthy!
> 
> This is his Princess Leia impression :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 324336
> 
> View attachment 324337


Aww adorable :Kissxx


----------



## Dozeybird95

Love me please mummy x


----------



## mewtoo

Smuge said:


> View attachment 324330


By golly, I bet you get some good fluffing sessions with this cat.


----------



## Charity

Those are gorgeous photos @Chellacat, he has that resigned look definitely


----------



## Smuge

Holidays great, but we really do miss her. Nice to get lots of pics though, her baysitters house is much bigger and nicer than ours, not certain that she will want to go home


----------



## Chellacat

SbanR said:


> Awww, so sweet! But he does look resigned n sad that you've done this to him


The funny part is it's not the bath he looks resigned about, he was having fun in there, it's getting out and towel drying he objects too, he tried to jump back into the bath :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious



Charity said:


> Those are gorgeous photos @Chellacat, he has that resigned look definitely


My poor boy, he hates to get out of the bath because it means towel drying and nearly an hours brushing and grooming!


----------



## SbanR

Chellacat said:


> The funny part is it's not the bath he looks resigned about, he was having fun in there, it's getting out and towel drying he objects too, he tried to jump back into the bath :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> My poor boy, he hates to get out of the bath because it means towel drying and nearly an hours brushing and grooming!


Ah, but I was referring to the fact that u were making fun of him with the " towel look". He's sitting there n thinking " the things I have to put up with!"


----------



## iridaki




----------



## Smuge

Hanging out with a very friendly cat on the beach. Our little madam would not be pelased!


















Imagine brushing sand out of a Persian coat *shudders*


----------



## zeusbritishshorthair




----------



## oliviarussian

The sight that greeted me as I entered one of my cat sitting clients this morning!!!! 









I won't post the other pictures cos they are too gruesome!


----------



## Charity

Must have been a good joke


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Hanging out with a very friendly cat on the beach. Our little madam would not be pelased!
> 
> View attachment 324479
> 
> View attachment 324480
> 
> 
> Imagine brushing sand out of a Persian coat *shudders*


Oh I love her!! She is gorgeous


----------



## Guest

oliviarussian said:


> The sight that greeted me as I entered one of my cat sitting clients this morning!!!!
> View attachment 324484
> 
> 
> I won't post the other pictures cos they are too gruesome!


Oh my god I am not sure I could handle that haha


----------



## Guest

Charity said:


> Must have been a good joke
> 
> View attachment 324487
> 
> 
> View attachment 324488












Saffi thinks its hilarious too charity


----------



## Guest

Excuse the mess.. I am wanting to do something creative with those drawers.. haha. With no ideas as of yet


----------



## huckybuck

All boys need a Huck Bed!


----------



## LJC675

Sunday morning snuggle up


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 324513
> View attachment 324514
> 
> 
> All boys need a Huck Bed!


That's a huge pile of fluff. gorgeous


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 324513
> View attachment 324514
> 
> 
> All boys need a Huck Bed!


Makes me miss having a MC to cuddle


----------



## Carly0205

Bella having a lie in with me this morning.

Managed to get a wonderful picture at the end of her yawn


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Lucy & Troy said:


> Does anybody else here often sleep squished up or hanging off the edge of the bed so that they don't disturb their moggy?!
> View attachment 324274


yes - me ! Now got a painful twisted neck (torticollis) as a result ! Just how one tiny cat can take up quite so much bed space is beyond me


----------



## iridaki




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Can't make the bed yet - Madam is toooooooooo comfy - haven't the heart to move her !!


----------



## LJC675

This morning looked out of the patio doors into the garden to see Suter all 'big eyes' and spikey, so I go out to see what she staring at. Uh Oh, someone left the bathroom window open too wide. Suter's meowing like mad at Kalex's little adventure onto the roof.









Oh Bums!!! Luckily when I grabbed a ladder, climbed up and called her over she was an easy rescue. So after 10 mins of bombing round the house and garden like mad things, a nice air of calm has now descended.


----------



## Charity

LJC675 said:


> This morning looked out of the patio doors into the garden to see Suter all 'big eyes' and spikey, so I go out to see what she staring at. Uh Oh, someone left the bathroom window open too wide. Suter's meowing like mad at Kalex's little adventure onto the roof.
> View attachment 324640
> 
> 
> Oh Bums!!! Luckily when I grabbed a ladder, climbed up and called her over she was an easy rescue. So after 10 mins of bombing round the house and garden like mad things, a nice air of calm has now descended.
> View attachment 324641


That was scary! Glad all was well in the end.


----------



## LJC675

Charity said:


> That was scary! Glad all was well in the end.


I think I was the only freaked out one, the girls seemed to think it was a hoot.


----------



## SbanR

Lucky u have a long ladder n you're not scared of heights


----------



## Smuge

Tali seems to be having the time of her life on her holiday, I hope she wants to come home at the end lol










































She is now being really friendly with her babysitters and even played with their visitors last night

Really really miss her, but glad that she is happy... though it would be ok if she missed home a little bit more


----------



## ewelsh

She misses you for sure, but boy you are going to have to grovel big time when you return!


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> She misses you for sure, but boy you are going to have to grovel big time when you return!


She will probably be quite cross that we are taking her back to a smaller, less interesting house!

I do suspect she misses us a little bit ... but she is far too busy being spoilt rotten to think about it much 

Even her babysitters husband who doesnt like cats (thus why they dont have one - touchy subject lol) apparantly loves her!


----------



## Charity

LJC675 said:


> This morning looked out of the patio doors into the garden to see Suter all 'big eyes' and spikey, so I go out to see what she staring at. Uh Oh, someone left the bathroom window open too wide. Suter's meowing like mad at Kalex's little adventure onto the roof.
> View attachment 324640
> 
> 
> Oh Bums!!! Luckily when I grabbed a ladder, climbed up and called her over she was an easy rescue. So after 10 mins of bombing round the house and garden like mad things, a nice air of calm has now descended.
> View attachment 324641


I used to have a little cat who every day would get onto the fence, walk across the top of the neighbours' back gate and jump up on to their apex roof, climb up to the top and go to sleep between the chimney pots. Can't have been at all comfortable and used to worry me to death. :Jawdrop


----------



## iridaki




----------



## Smuge

"Do I really have to go home on Sunday?"

































*sobs* maybe her new brother wont give up on us after just 3 days! 

Also! We have only been gone a few days, but we are convinced that her face is darkening!


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> She will probably be quite cross that we are taking her back to a smaller, less interesting house!
> 
> I do suspect she misses us a little bit ... but she is far too busy being spoilt rotten to think about it much
> 
> Even her babysitters husband who doesnt like cats (thus why they dont have one - touchy subject lol) apparantly loves her!


Your aunt might decide to hang onto her as hubby apparently loves her
n ask you to get 2 new babies!!


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Your aunt might decide to hang onto her as hubby apparently loves her
> n ask you to get 2 new babies!!


I suspect she would very much like that  she has been working from home this week and has loved the company, tali loves to sleep on your desk - preferably right ontop of a keyboard!

And yea, i think her husband is quite shocked by how much he likes Tali. Tali is so sweet and chilled out, everyone likes her


----------



## SbanR

You're definitely *not* getting her back now


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> You're definitely *not* getting her back now


Probably not:









Tali may have defected, but we met some more beach cats


----------



## LJC675

We iz dozing in the sun, Mummy you woke us up:


----------



## Guest

This morning's modelling session, turns out she has the purrfect pout (in Saffi' mind, stink eye more like..)


----------



## Guest

Other worthy (I say  ) photo's in the last 12 hours

Just because, look how cute









Kittening about










Breakfast buddy










And this is what she does when she wants salmon lick-e-lix (we were in a every morning salmon lick e lix with anti biotics habit, which I have moved away from slowly now..Doesn't stop her from trying, bless her little cute soul. She throws herself on her back and everything. It's VERY hard not to give in.










Just because, sleepy faces and cat noses are the best


----------



## Guest

LJC675 said:


> We iz dozing in the sun, Mummy you woke us up:
> 
> View attachment 324706


Aw they are so cute hehe


----------



## Chellacat

Poor Butterfly got brought in by Sasha, dead by the time I got to in


----------



## Smuge

Day 5 of the Belfast holiday:









Day 5 of the Ibiza holiday:









Not sure who is having the better time


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Day 5 of the Belfast holiday:
> View attachment 324725


The perfect cat kennel lol!!

(Your paradise looks lovely and peaceful..ever so slightly envious!!)


----------



## Purplecatlover

Thought I'd share a photo I took of my mums cat Elvis yesterday. She's so funny and sits like a human all the time! I caught her mid clean though haha xx


----------



## huckybuck

Faye1995 said:


> Thought I'd share a photo I took of my mums cat Elvis yesterday. She's so funny and sits like a human all the time! I caught her mid clean though haha xx
> 
> View attachment 324731


Brilliant name for a gorgeous puss!


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> The perfect cat kennel lol!!
> 
> (Your paradise looks lovely and peaceful..ever so slightly envious!!)


Yea ibiza has the rep of being covered in chavs, but some parts of the island are beautiful and extremely peaceful


----------



## Smuge

I am a little blown away by just how happy Tali has been at the new house! Im glad she isnt scared or stressed, but it might have been nice if she missed us just a little lol shes being as cuddly and affenionate as I have ever seen her... bit jealous


----------



## LJC675

Smuge said:


> I am a little blown away by just how happy Tali has been at the new house! Im glad she isnt scared or stressed, but it might have been nice if she missed us just a little lol shes being as cuddly and affenionate as I have ever seen her... bit jealous
> View attachment 324734


You should see it as a compliment that you have raised a happy, settled cat, who has no worries or anything to fear, so she is willing to trust others too.


----------



## claire8234

Which bag has sardines? Me needs them now!


----------



## LJC675

claire8234 said:


> View attachment 324736
> 
> 
> Which bag has sardines? Me needs them now!


Arrival of the shopping bags, always a favourite time here too


----------



## Smuge

As @huckybuck said, I may be staying in a little slice of paradise, but sitting by the pool gets boring after a while. Very glad the hotel has excellent free wifi



LJC675 said:


> You should see it as a compliment that you have raised a happy, settled cat, who has no worries or anything to fear, so she is willing to trust others too.


Aw that is a lovely thing to say, thank you


----------



## ewelsh

Tali loves you the most, don't worry, she's your baby girl always! 

Thanks to Tali your sitters may become slaves them selves one day soon! Or better still you now have pet sitters for life!


----------



## Torin.

A couple of weeks ago I moved the cat tree to the other side of the hearth, so it's now in the alcove behind my rocking armchair. Moril is currently sat on the top and I'm in my chair. Which is very nice and companionable - previously he didn't hang out on the tree or anything, more climbed up and then did something else.










(Do ignore that the chair isn't pretty, it's very comfy!)

ETA - properly curled up on it now, for the first time ever


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> I am a little blown away by just how happy Tali has been at the new house! Im glad she isnt scared or stressed, but it might have been nice if she missed us just a little lol shes being as cuddly and affenionate as I have ever seen her... bit jealous
> View attachment 324734


What did I tell you


----------



## Charity

Busy, busy, busy


----------



## Smuge

Charity said:


> Busy, busy, busy
> 
> View attachment 324748


Aw lovely. Tali has the same bed, but she never uses it


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper in one of his favourite spots again! Little cutie x


----------



## Charity

Faye1995 said:


> Jasper in one of his favourite spots again! Little cutie x
> 
> View attachment 324756


He's got a lovely view, no wonder he likes sitting in the window


----------



## Smuge

The hunter stalks her prey:





Then runs away like a wuss:


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper defending his territory this afternoon against the wicked lion whilst keeping an eye out for more baddies...










Lion defeated...they don't mess with me!










Yes I know it's pose time...I just wish you'd hurry up and take ruddy the picture...it's not easy keeping still in this pose, you know!


----------



## SbanR

Torin. said:


> A couple of weeks ago I moved the cat tree to the other side of the hearth, so it's now in the alcove behind my rocking armchair. Moril is currently sat on the top and I'm in my chair. Which is very nice and companionable - previously he didn't hang out on the tree or anything, more climbed up and then did something else.
> 
> View attachment 324741
> 
> 
> (Do ignore that the chair isn't pretty, it's very comfy!)
> 
> ETA - properly curled up on it now, for the first time ever
> 
> View attachment 324742


Such lovely markings, especially in the first photo


----------



## lymorelynn

Grandma Gracie - resigned to wearing her babygro - with Ruby Tuesday


----------



## Smuge

lymorelynn said:


> Grandma Gracie - resigned to wearing her babygro - with Ruby Tuesday
> View attachment 324780


So cute. Are you planning to keep any from the final litter?


----------



## lymorelynn

Smuge said:


> So cute. Are you planning to keep any from the final litter?


I haven't decided yet


----------



## huckybuck

jasperthecat said:


> Jasper defending his territory this afternoon against the wicked lion whilst keeping an eye out for more baddies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lion defeated...they don't mess with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know it's pose time...I just wish you'd hurry up and take ruddy the picture...it's not easy keeping still in this pose, you know!


Love these photos!!
The light is amazing - it's hard to capture a balck cat and a pale background...how did you manage it and what camera do you have?


----------



## ewelsh

Grandma Gracie, think of it as a thermal vest! 

Beautiful photo! Look how Ruby Tuesday has grown!


----------



## Guest

Why you be putting flashy box in my face again hooman? This is my boxy space (that I almost never use)


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> Why you be putting flashy box in my face again hooman? This is my boxy space (that I almost never use)


There is nothing better than a box! Even when it is just a flat amazon delivery wrapper


----------



## Guest

Haha. Yes tali, you are certainly demonstrating that point well! Saffi agrees. we like boxes here


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> Haha. Yes tali, you are certainly demonstrating that point well! Saffi agrees. we like boxes here


I suspect tali thinks the flashy box is part of my hand. Tbough I never use the flash


----------



## ebonycat

Grandma Gracie looks so adorable, I hope she's feeling ok & healing well.
Ruby Tuesday is too cute.
I love your girls, they are all so adorable & sweet xx


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> I suspect tali thinks the flashy box is part of my hand. Tbough I never use the flash


I try not to also, but sometimes its accidentally on


----------



## Shrike

I've had a tough evening patrolling in the rain, Slave. I deserve treats!









I'm still waiting! TREATS!!









Right - I'm going back out to get really, really wet. And when I come back in, guess who's lap I'm going to sit on? Thats right Slave, you're the only one here!


----------



## Pavonine

Finally a picture of Margot where you can see her features!










My two eejits with a butterfly


----------



## ewelsh

Brooke! Your slave is broken! What can you do!!!!!!

I know, try sitting on him soaking wet OR drop a dead mouse in his bath or bed!


I bet he will give you treats then!


----------



## ewelsh

Margot is beautiful. Very difficult with a black cat!

Here's my girl Lottie, not sure which is which end!


----------



## jasperthecat

huckybuck said:


> Love these photos!!
> The light is amazing - it's hard to capture a balck cat and a pale background...how did you manage it and what camera do you have?


Hi Huckybuck,
The light is natural coming in from the bedroom window and anyone can get that I love working with natural light. I don't use flash, unless it's studio flash on animals, particularly cats as they can get a bit flighty with it.
The only problem with using natural light indoors is that the shutter speeds will be slow in order to get the correct exposure which often means 'blur'.and lots of wasted shots so you need patience and a cheap tripod would certainly help if you can't get the images sharp. I think I'll dig my tripod out as my hands are not as steady as they once were.

I'm used to shooting mainly fashion and glamour and the occasional wedding but I gave that up a long time ago and cat pics are new to me. 
The camera I am using is my old Fuji S5 Pro ( about 8 to 10 years old ) ...probably one of the best digital cameras made back then for portraits and weddings though maybe not the best for general walkabout use and cats. 
It's the dynamic range which makes the camera rather unique for a digital camera. Most modern digital cameras clip when the highlights are over exposed and detail is lost forever but not so much with the Fuji S5 as they can be recovered with special software which unfortunately won't run on this computer as it's too modern..
If you've got a black cat and want detail in both the cat and background it's quite tricky to capture both so the exposure is critical and unless you've got quite a wide dynamic camera, it might be better to take your important pics with a traditional film camera to get those special shots as film has a far wider dynamic range compared to most average modern digital cameras. Not nearly as convenient as digital but the results can be excellent.

If you'd like to PM me and tell me what camera you currently use you are very welcome. I might be able to give you the odd bit of advice which may help you get the best from whatever camera you use.

Tony


----------



## Smuge

Shrike said:


> I've had a tough evening patrolling in the rain, Slave. I deserve treats!
> View attachment 324797
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting! TREATS!!
> View attachment 324799
> 
> 
> Right - I'm going back out to get really, really wet. And when I come back in, guess who's lap I'm going to sit on? Thats right Slave, you're the only one here!
> View attachment 324800


Dont blame her at all. Her slave should be ashamed!


----------



## Smuge

Look at the little traitor snuggled up with her new slaves


----------



## SbanR

Poor Shrike. My sympathies. Unfortunately, your slave is exceptionally THICK!


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Poor Shrike. My sympathies. Unfortunately, your slave is exceptionally THICK!


All the slave needed to do was open the dreamies!


----------



## Shrike

Told you I'd be back!









I see you've prepared yourself - that blanket is way too thin though! Ha!









First a bit of kneading - I do like making biscuits!









See how wet I get patrolling our territory! Don't see you bothering, Slave!









Right - down to business - don't move for the next hour or so!


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Look at the little traitor snuggled up with her new slaves
> View attachment 324834


And that will teach you to b****r off on holiday n leave her!


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> And that will teach you to b****r off on holiday n leave her!


To be fair... it was booked before she was born lol


----------



## SbanR

Tali does not care for excuses


----------



## Shrike

Sadly for Brooke I had get up to go for a shower myself. But looks like I'm now going to have to sit somewhere else or go to bed now as she is far too settled to be moved!


----------



## huckybuck

The HBs have never been lap cats!!!


----------



## Guest

Banter going on in here..
And I love your pyjamas HB

I was about to take a picture of her bum as she was sleeping with her tail totally tucked under (  ) and then this happened as I was about to try

















And then this... acting like I totally imagined it!


----------



## jasperthecat

Smuge said:


> To be fair... it was booked before she was born lol


Clearly she is very well loved so I'm sure she'll get over it.


Shrike said:


> Sadly for Brooke I had get up to go for a shower myself. But looks like I'm now going to have to sit somewhere else or go to bed now as she is far too settled to be moved!
> View attachment 324847


What gorgeous markings!


----------



## huckybuck

whompingwillow said:


> And I love your pyjamas HB


Thank you! M&S lol love them!!


























I need the loo!


----------



## Guest

There we go :-/ I know this shouldn't be here.. but, this is not a good thing right?


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> Thank you! M&S lol love them!!
> 
> View attachment 324853
> View attachment 324854
> 
> 
> View attachment 324855
> 
> 
> I need the loo!


I love a bit of Marks and Sparks! My friends cat also was never a lap cat, and 10 years or so later suddenly decided to be a lap cat


----------



## Royalty

Susan M said:


> Ever feel like someone's watching you....
> 
> View attachment 288101


Aww they are gawjus I've got silver tabby n spotted too


----------



## Boxerluver30

What'cha doing? (on a side note not been here in a while, nice to see everyone's cats again)

20170905_173810 by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## Pavonine

Something a little different. Recommended for me. What are you trying to say, Facebook?!


----------



## Shrike

I'm glad to see we're having none of yesterdays' "No Treats" nonsense today, Slave.









Mmmmmm - Gwood Swlaaave -Mmmmm!


----------



## Smuge

30 odd questions:










Damn right I am!


----------



## jadeh31

I thought he was huge until I took this!


----------



## lugee

Yoshi Kat is growing fast and squeezing into every space he can!


----------



## lugee

Faye1995 said:


> Thought I'd share a photo I took of my mums cat Elvis yesterday. She's so funny and sits like a human all the time! I caught her mid clean though haha xx
> 
> View attachment 324731


She's beautiful!


----------



## LJC675

Mummy said I iz a bit fat (yes she actually said FAT!!!). I'll show her:
Bit of treadmill









Then I might have a go with the weights


----------



## Smuge

Cat holidays are tough:








Human holidays are tough:

















Bonus bird in the shower:


----------



## LJC675

I bet Tali would like birds in her shower


----------



## Smuge

LJC675 said:


> I bet Tali would like birds in her shower


Lol tali has has enough problems with flies. A bird would probably end up chasing her


----------



## Guest

She looked at me, stuck her paw out towards me then fell asleep. A way to melt my heart! (I was actually sitting on the floor but zoomed all the way in) I love watching her come out her shell and settle


----------



## huckybuck

Grace doing her morning exercise routine!!


----------



## LJC675

Kalex puffed out after helping mummy make the calendar:


----------



## Matrod

Brush time


----------



## ewelsh

Rodney! Are you sticking out your tongue!


----------



## jasperthecat

*Going............










Going..........
*









*Gone!.....










It's a tough life being a cat!*


----------



## Royalty

jasperthecat said:


> *Going............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going..........
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gone!.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a tough life being a cat!*


----------



## Royalty

Awww how old is jasper, so cute


----------



## jasperthecat

Royalty said:


> Awww how old is jasper, so cute


He's roughly 4 and half months now.


----------



## Royalty

Exactly the same as as one of mine. So much fun


----------



## jasperthecat

Royalty said:


> Exactly the same as as one of mine. So much fun


It's only a few weeks ago that he looked like a kitten but now he's starting to look like a cat!


----------



## Royalty

That's right. Beautiful breed so affectionate n michievous


----------



## Smuge

Is it Monday yet  havent seen her in a week now.


















I have had a lovely holiday. But honestly I cant wait to get home to see her (I also want to play destiny 2 which came out the day I left  ) our flight lands at midnight on Sunday, we obviously wont be bothering her petsitters in the middle of night, but we will be at the front door when they are leaving for work at 7! We can sleep properly once there is a cat purring at the end of the bed


----------



## huckybuck

And still at it!!

The more exercise she does the more treats she thinks she's getting - NOT!!!!


----------



## Smuge

Just got this... butter wouldnt melt









Though I nearly melted in the heat today... hottest day yet and zero wind


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Just got this... butter wouldnt melt
> View attachment 325057
> 
> 
> Though I nearly melted in the heat today... hottest day yet and zero wind
> View attachment 325058


You are using tali as an excuse to show off now, smuge!


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Just got this... butter wouldnt melt
> View attachment 325057
> 
> 
> Though I nearly melted in the heat today... hottest day yet and zero wind
> View attachment 325058


Ooh ooh I spot a fab crochet blanket on the foot stool!!!


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> You are using tali as an excuse to show off now, smuge!


At this point id rather be back with Tali and my ps4  the hotel has been great but Im genuinely glad that we are here for 10 days rather than 2 weeks

Tho its certainly a very pretty area


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> Ooh ooh I spot a fab crochet blanket on the foot stool!!!


Im very pleased that all of this seems to have surviced her visit. Cloth sofas etc are new to Tali, very thankful thst she hasnt decided that they would make an ideal scratching post


----------



## LJC675

ooh, we can hear something on the other side of the wall....


----------



## Charity

LJC675 said:


> ooh, we can hear something on the other side of the wall....
> View attachment 325092


Toppy can give them some tips about spying . Do you know what it was?


----------



## LJC675

Charity said:


> Toppy can give them some tips about spying . Do you know what it was?


I know, I was thinking about Toppy when I saw them both up there intently staring through the gaps. I would guess it was another cat or something, it's a bit of land next to us, rather overgrown. I think some of the neighbourhood cats go through there, they use to use our garden as their travel route until the cat fencing went up. They now have to go round.


----------



## Charity

Toppy's busy getting his catnip fix this morning. This bag looks absolutely gross now its been chewed and slobbered on. :Yuck


----------



## Charity

Then someone else comes along and pinches his catnip 










Well, Toppy's not having THAT!


----------



## Smuge

I dont know how I survived for 26 years without a Persian in my life.

















Sure, your average tea spoon probably has more brains than an entire litter of Persians combined and yes they are clumsy, yes the grooming never ends and obviously bathing a cat isnt much fun for anyone... but they are so cute and sweet, and cuddly and laid back. I just love em. Everyone should have a fluffmonster in their lives!


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper was just waking this afternoon when I snapped this shot of him. He looked so comfortable and relaxed.


----------



## Pavonine

His little mouth!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Grandma Gracie gives great piggy back rides


----------



## LJC675

That is so sweet


----------



## ewelsh

What a brilliant Granny! Wish mine would do that


----------



## jasperthecat

Pavonine said:


> His little mouth!!!


He looks so cute but his mouth isn't so little when he suckles my thumb which he loves doing!
I'll post a pic of him in action some time!


----------



## Smuge

lymorelynn said:


> Grandma Gracie gives great piggy back rides
> View attachment 325207


Aww


----------



## Paddypaws

My foot rest for the evening.


----------



## Princessmimi

Falling asleep waiting for her treat


----------



## LJC675

I iz tough, that hoover monster doesn't scare me.

She actually always comes into the room whenever she hears the hoover and sits and watches it.


----------



## Guest

LJC675 said:


> I iz tough, that hoover monster doesn't scare me.
> 
> She actually always comes into the room whenever she hears the hoover and sits and watches it.
> 
> View attachment 325236


I have actually been procrastinating hoovering since 6am, every time I see Saffi so stretched out and in a blissful relax, I just haven't had the heart to get the hoover out. She is not as brave!


----------



## Guest

She is so tolerant and puts up with my singing roxette full blast 









Look how tolerant (after the first look of distaste)


----------



## Smuge

Talis reaction to going to a new house and staying with a petsitter really couldnt have gone any better


















If our flight got lost tomorrow I am sure that she would be more than welcome (and happy to do so!) To stay forever!

And @whompingwillow will be pleased to know that it is raining 








I have resorted to footering around with an adult colouring book my OH bought me before we left, havent coloured since I was about 9









All-inclusive pina colada helps any situation though


----------



## Soozi

Mum sayz I've got to touch myz toez before I getz anymore treats! Bah!!!


----------



## EL76

Accessorise to glamourise


----------



## Smuge

Saw some nice random cat stuff today in the shops. Might see if I can talk my OH into letting me buy some later









I loved this card


----------



## Shrike

When you're too tired to go and find one of your garden nests, let alone walk all the way into the house!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Gizmo really does sit in the most random places!










He hasn't moved for the last 30mins so can only presume he chilled x


----------



## cheekyscrip

Cat roll...


----------



## Guest

She has been beating up this poor spider for days - I actually did not know it was still around but then I hear her battering her litter tray - I went to investigate and see the poor spider still lives on and very stupidly sort refuge under her toilet. 
















(Very bad photos)


----------



## Smuge

More beach cats









The one on the left is stunning


----------



## Fannyfanackapan

whompingwillow said:


> I have actually been procrastinating hoovering since 6am, every time I see Saffi so stretched out and in a blissful relax, I just haven't had the heart to get the hoover out. She is not as brave!


You can still see what colour your carpet is, there is no cat litter, or, fur, why are you even thinking of hovering???


----------



## Guest

Fannyfanackapan said:


> You can still see what colour your carpet is, there is no cat litter, or, fur, why are you even thinking of hovering???


Because fleas and allergies and illness has turned me into a neurotic hoover monster ;]

I WAS hoovering three times a week minimum, now I try to do it at least twice a week. As, besides for fleas, dust does accumulate and I try to keep the place as dust free and hygienic as possible. Cats have taught me everything - including how to REALLY keep clean.. And I am not even there yet ;]

(Saffi has allergies, and has been sick and is generally sensitive, plus there was fleas - so with all that I just want to be on the safe side. I did hoover - but I skipped the bedroom and let her hide under the bed without disturbing.. And i disinfected with vinegar... I then make the house smell nicer with boiling a pot of water with cinnamon and ginger - which by the way is a nightmare to clean..ha!)


----------



## Guest

before she came a long - I tried to clean and hoover once a week minimum.. which is normal no?


----------



## Fannyfanackapan

I subscribe to the Joan Rivers school of housework 
“I hate housework! You make the beds, you do the dishes and six months later you have to start all over again.”


----------



## Guest

Fannyfanackapan said:


> I subscribe to the Joan Rivers school of housework
> "I hate housework! You make the beds, you do the dishes and six months later you have to start all over again."


I like you. Hahaha

I think your humour has rubbed off on your cat or vice versa which is why she
thinks biting your son is funny like you say. (I do think keeping on top of the dust and cleanliness is good for saffi. Doesn't mean I like it! It's a pain)


----------



## ewelsh

Libby getting last spot of sun bathing in before real Autumn


----------



## Boxerluver30

Mario practicing his daily yoga

20170917_110859 (1) by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## Shrike

"Loaf in the rain".
Brooke seems to have an affinity for that spot on the lawn this weekend, goodness knows why!


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> Because fleas and allergies and illness has turned me into a neurotic hoover monster ;]
> 
> I WAS hoovering three times a week minimum, now I try to do it at least twice a week. As, besides for fleas, dust does accumulate and I try to keep the place as dust free and hygienic as possible. Cats have taught me everything - including how to REALLY keep clean.. And I am not even there yet ;]
> 
> (Saffi has allergies, and has been sick and is generally sensitive, plus there was fleas - so with all that I just want to be on the safe side. I did hoover - but I skipped the bedroom and let her hide under the bed without disturbing.. And i disinfected with vinegar... I then make the house smell nicer with boiling a pot of water with cinnamon and ginger - which by the way is a nightmare to clean..ha!)


You can make the house smell really lovely by cooking basmati rice. And you have a bonus meal too


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> You can make the house smell really lovely by cooking basmati rice. And you have a bonus meal too


That is such a good idea!! I love ideas. Thank you. I love rice too. So win win


----------



## jasperthecat

A pic of Jasper my four and a half month old kitten enjoying his usual back of the head/neck rub before he rolls over onto his back and enjoys a good rub and stroke whilst licking my hand before he finally drops off to sleep. He also loves to suckle my finger or thumb for a few seconds during his licking phase which can last anything up to 10 minutes or more, which I certainly don't mind as it clearly gives him comfort as you can see. He licks my OH's hand but never with the same enthusiasm as he does with me and never suckles her fingers.

Ooooh that's perfect, just keep rubbing there!










Promise I won't bite!


----------



## MissKittyKat

jasperthecat said:


> A pic of Jasper my four and a half month old kitten enjoying his usual back of the head/neck rub before he rolls over onto his back and enjoys a good rub and stroke whilst licking my hand before he finally drops off to sleep. He also loves to suckle my finger or thumb for a few seconds during his licking phase which can last anything up to 10 minutes or more, which I certainly don't mind as it clearly gives him comfort as you can see. He licks my OH's hand but never with the same enthusiasm as he does with me and never suckles her fingers.
> 
> Ooooh that's perfect, just keep rubbing there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promise I won't bite!


So cute, these pics need a loooovvvveeeee button x


----------



## ewelsh

Jasper you have captured my heart, you are obviously adored, so I won't come and pinch you just yet!


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> Jasper you have captured my heart, you are obviously adored, so I won't come and pinch you just yet!


 Jasper and I are best mates...we have formed a special kind of bond and understanding which I didn't expect to have with any cat and long may it continue!.


----------



## ewelsh

jasperthecat said:


> Jasper and I are best mates...we have formed a special kind of bond and understanding which I didn't expect to have with any cat and long may it continue!.


They do seem to get under our skin don't they. How lovely for you & Jasper to find such a bond. Here's to a long happy healthy life together!


----------



## SbanR

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 325595


When is Jasper having his 2nd lot of bloods done?


----------



## huckybuck

No one else is getting them!


----------



## Purplecatlover

SbanR said:


> When is Jasper having his 2nd lot of bloods done?


Today, at 7.10pm. We went to the vets Friday but he said give it a few more days. The vet said he looks amazing and he can see in his eyes that he's so much better!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Will keep everyone updated as usual, hopefully should get the results tomorrow


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> They do seem to get under our skin don't they. How lovely for you & Jasper to find such a bond. Here's to a long happy healthy life together!


The back story behind him is that Jasper was bred by my daughter along with six other siblings..He was the tiny runt of the litter and it was questionable whether he'd survive let alone go on to be fit and healthy.
However, my daughter had other ideas and basically hand fed him as he was so weak when competing against his six other siblings for his mother's milk and food. I had the pick of the litter which originally didn't include Jasper as my daughter planned to keep him as she'd bonded with him!

That changed when she knew I really wanted him as my choice and she also knew he would be in good hands which was extremely important for her, so we agreed for me to take him at just over 8 weeks old which really was a little too young but I could give him the extra care and attention he needed to build him up and he's never looked back since and is absolutely thriving. Our relationship blossomed from there and as I spend all day with him it was inevitable that we'd get to know each other's ways and get on well together given his loving nature..

I feel very honoured that he treats me with so much affection.. If he's not asleep or we're not playing games together, then he's constantly at my side and never more than six feet from me.

.


----------



## Smuge

So glad to have our fluff monster back!



































When we first came in she looked at us from the top of the stairs for a while, when she relised it was us she came bounding down the stairs meowing to be picked up

Thankfully she really did have a good time while we were away and became very close with her catsitter


----------



## Charity

jasperthecat said:


> The back story behind him is that Jasper was bred by my daughter along with six other siblings..He was the tiny runt of the litter and it was questionable whether he'd survive let alone go on to be fit and healthy.
> However, my daughter had other ideas and basically hand fed him as he was so weak when competing against his six other siblings for his mother's milk and food. I had the pick of the litter which originally didn't include Jasper as my daughter planned to keep him as she'd bonded with him!
> 
> That changed when she knew I really wanted him as my choice and she also knew he would be in good hands which was extremely important for her, so we agreed for me to take him at just over 8 weeks old which really was a little too young but I could give him the extra care and attention he needed to build him up and he's never looked back since and is absolutely thriving. Our relationship blossomed from there and as I spend all day with him it was inevitable that we'd get to know each other's ways and get on well together given his loving nature..
> 
> I feel very honoured that he treats me with so much affection.. If he's not asleep or we're not playing games together, then he's constantly at my side and never more than six feet from me.
> 
> .


That's a wonderful story. He is a very lucky boy to have such a devoted family and owner and he is a real credit to your love and care. No wonder he loves you so much.


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> So glad to have our fluff monster back!
> 
> View attachment 325609
> 
> View attachment 325607
> 
> View attachment 325610
> 
> 
> When we first came in she lookes at us from the top.of the stairs, when she relised it was us she came bounding down the stairs meowing to be picked up


Love those pictures. You can almost see the relief in her face in the last pic that everything is back to normal.


----------



## LJC675

Smuge said:


> So glad to have our fluff monster back!


So were you more excited about your holiday, or getting back home again to see Tali? (I think I could put a safe bet on which one)


----------



## LJC675

Oooh, totally unrelated, but I've just noticed I'm all grown up and turned into a PetForums Senior.


----------



## Smuge

LJC675 said:


> So were you more excited about your holiday, or getting back home again to see Tali? (I think I could put a safe bet on which one)


Oh its not even close lol

Though now we have done it once I think I would be less worried about doing it again in the future. I hated leaving her, but your life cant just stop when you get a pet


----------



## Smuge

Charity said:


> Love those pictures. You can almost see the relief in her face in the last pic that everything is back to normal.


Thank you  I am very glad to have her home

Though sadly we are still about a week away from really being back to nornal.

I got a call the other day from my mum to tell me that her dogsitter let her down at the last min. So now Tali, my OH and I will be dogsitting til next monday -_- I have to go to mums house as we dont have the room (or garden) here

Meh. It is a very quiet, well behaved dog who literally never barks. He can stay in the kitchen and we will sit with Tali upstairs for a lot of the time and keep her in a cozy bedroom with lots of her own stuff. Neither will ever know the other exists.

Meh its far from ideal, I want to get Tali back into her routine and frankly after being away for nearly two weeks I would rather like some time in my own house.... but what can you do? Its not fair to leave the dog alone aside from mealtimes, and he would not do well in a kennel, he is basically a lapcat that likes walks

She is currently having a great time going through our washing


























Now sitting at my feet looking very pleased with herself








She still isnt a big fan of the car, but when I carried her through the front door and she saw the living room you could have heard her purring from across the street lol


----------



## Purplecatlover

@Smuge dont know how you've done it for 2 weeks! Just on my way home from a couple of nights away (mum took us as I haven't been well) and my sisters been cat sitting and I'm so excited to see jasper im like a kid! Bet it's lovely being back with her! X


----------



## Smuge

Faye1995 said:


> @Smuge dont know how you've done it for 2 weeks! Just on my way home from a couple of nights away (mum took us as I haven't been well) and my sisters been cat sitting and I'm so excited to see jasper im like a kid! Bet it's lovely being back with her! X


Its great to have her back 

Well, the holiday was booked and paid 6 months before Tali was born so we had little choice lol. But the constant stream of pics via facebook and the certainty that she was happy helped a lot


----------



## lymorelynn

Basket overload :Cat


----------



## LJC675

lymorelynn said:


> Basket overload :Cat
> View attachment 325652
> View attachment 325653


That is brilliant


----------



## Smuge

lymorelynn said:


> Basket overload :Cat
> View attachment 325652
> View attachment 325653


Amazing  i would love a flock of young kittens running around the house

Speaking of kittens... I dont speak cat but this face obviously says "Dad! Why the **** is my basket (her fav place in the world) filled with your holiday junk?"










She has flounced off to sulk in her cat tree instead:


----------



## Guest

Yay tali and Smuge are back! And sounds like it couldn't have gone better. Awww. I feel relieved also. Look at her  totally happy your home. I bet you missed her so much.


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> Basket overload :Cat
> View attachment 325652
> View attachment 325653


Uh oh..... Timberrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> Basket overload :Cat
> View attachment 325652
> View attachment 325653


That is just too adorable :Kiss❤❤❤xx


----------



## LJC675

OK, I have a question.

How is the kitten at the back hanging on?, looks like he/she's floating in the air.


----------



## lymorelynn

LJC675 said:


> OK, I have a question.
> 
> How is the kitten at the back hanging on?, looks like he/she's floating in the air.
> 
> View attachment 325656


Magic :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Basket overload :Cat
> View attachment 325652
> View attachment 325653


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Looks like a rugby scrum


----------



## ebonycat

Alfie trying to sleep








Stop taking pictures of me mummy








Ok last one I promise.....


----------



## Smuge

*yawn* yesterday was a long day and we had to get up early today to pick Tali up. Time for a nap... though it might be hard to fall asleep with all this purring in the bed!








































I am just so unspeakably happy to have her back. And even better, she is happy and relaxed after a nice week rather than stressed after a tough week in a noisy cattery all alone.

Tho she does desparately need a bath, she hasnt had one since before her spay (the wound is completly gone!) About a month ago! Her fur never really recovered after the spay, something must have got on it, but I couldnt wash her til the wound healed


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> So glad to have our fluff monster back!
> 
> View attachment 325609
> 
> View attachment 325607
> 
> View attachment 325610
> 
> 
> View attachment 325613
> 
> 
> When we first came in she looked at us from the top of the stairs for a while, when she relised it was us she came bounding down the stairs meowing to be picked up
> 
> Thankfully she really did have a good time while we were away and became very close with her catsitter


And is your cat sitter getting her own furbaby soon?
Loved those pics, esp the first n last ones


----------



## Smuge

Just relaised that Tali has reached the ripe old age of 7 months. She was even cuter before I brought her home. How could anyone meet this fluffball and not bring her home?

















I took this one on the day I met her:










This is her right now 









She is still growing rapidly and is going to be massive when all is said and done. I saw boys around her age at a show a few weeks ago and we were convinced she was bigger than any of them


----------



## Gwen9244

Smuge said:


> Amazing  i would love a flock of young kittens running around the house
> 
> Speaking of kittens... I dont speak cat but this face obviously says "Dad! Why the **** is my basket (her fav place in the world) filled with your holiday junk?"
> 
> View attachment 325654
> 
> 
> She has flounced off to sulk in her cat tree instead:
> View attachment 325655


Love Tali's sulky face!


----------



## Matrod

ebonycat said:


> View attachment 325664
> 
> Alfie trying to sleep
> View attachment 325665
> 
> Stop taking pictures of me mummy
> View attachment 325667
> 
> Ok last one I promise.....


I love it when they put their paws over their eyes :Happy Alfie's gorgeous :Kiss


----------



## Pavonine

Risky sleeping position there Margot!










I realise this is difficult to see (every photo of a black cat ever) but she is on her back, legs akimbo and hanging half off the bed


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Basket overload :Cat
> View attachment 325652
> View attachment 325653


Surely that pic should win it's way into a cat magazine! It's absolutely brilliant


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Smuge

Not an exciting pic... but its great to have the fluffball back in her proper place









She sleeps level with my knee and I have got used to bending my legs around her at night. On holiday I woke up several times worried I had kicked her off the bed in the middle of the night because I couldnt feel her against my knee lol


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 325782
> View attachment 325783


I could have sworn thst you said they aren't lap cats? Maybe I imagined it lol


----------



## ebonycat

View attachment 325687



Matrod said:


> I love it when they put their paws over their eyes :Happy Alfie's gorgeous :Kiss


Me too, it's so cute when they do that. Aww thank you xx


----------



## Guest

lymorelynn said:


> Basket overload :Cat
> View attachment 325652
> View attachment 325653


I want some or just one of this bundle please lm!


----------



## Smuge

Do you think that she is glad to be home?


























This was our first holiday since getting Tali and she probaly wasnt a fan. Though she is rapidly becoming a suitcase enthusiast


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper relaxing on his throne. He did so well at the vets yesterday, even after a few attempts at getting blood (as there was an issue getting it the first time they tried due to scarring from other blood tests) he sat very still and was so brave  poor little man. Xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Jasper you are such a brave handsome boy!

If I could give you a medal for bravery I would xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lymorelynn said:


> Basket overload :Cat
> View attachment 325652
> View attachment 325653


just how many are there ? I can't separate them !!!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Missysmum2 said:


> just how many are there ? I can't separate them !!!!!!


Two adults - mum and daughter - and 4 kittens belonging to daughter :Cat


----------



## mewtoo

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 324513
> View attachment 324514
> 
> 
> All boys need a Huck Bed!


My god, just imagine the fluffing sessions you'd get with them.


----------



## mewtoo

Smuge said:


> Do you think that she is glad to be home?
> 
> View attachment 325798
> 
> View attachment 325799
> 
> View attachment 325800
> 
> 
> This was our first holiday since getting Tali and she probaly wasnt a fan. Though she is rapidly becoming a suitcase enthusiast
> View attachment 325803


No need for cold hands in your house with a fluff like that.


----------



## lymorelynn

More kittens in a basket :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Look at those eyes!

:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss

We really need a love button on here!

This little lot must be super special to you Lynn, they are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Smuge

lymorelynn said:


> More kittens in a basket :Cat
> 
> View attachment 325828
> View attachment 325829


Awwwww. Keep them all


----------



## Purplecatlover

I know this is technically breaking the rules but just got all the photos from our camera onto the laptop and oh my! Jasper when he was tiny tiny!!!! I just can't believe how much he's grown and got stronger!!!!!! Awwwwwwwwwwww think he was around 400g here as he'd lost some weight.


----------



## mewtoo

Faye1995 said:


> I know this is technically breaking the rules but just got all the photos from our camera onto the laptop and oh my! Jasper when he was tiny tiny!!!! I just can't believe how much he's grown and got stronger!!!!!! Awwwwwwwwwwww think he was around 400g here as he'd lost some weight.
> View attachment 325840
> View attachment 325841
> View attachment 325842


I love their pointy tails.


----------



## LJC675

OMG!!! that 1st pic of Jasper, so cute


----------



## ewelsh

Was Jasper really that tiny! It seems to have flown by. He is a lovely boy


----------



## Purplecatlover

ewelsh said:


> Was Jasper really that tiny! It seems to have flown by. He is a lovely boy


We couldn't tell when he was in the carrier when we first got him as he was that light! Can't believe how much he's grown! Xx


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> I could have sworn thst you said they aren't lap cats? Maybe I imagined it lol


They aren't usually lol!!!
This is as close as it gets - side cats!!

Actually Huck will get on my lap now it's getting colder in the evenings if he's been out in his run - and I do think Little H may at some point as he tends to copy his elder brother in everything!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Faye1995 said:


> I know this is technically breaking the rules but just got all the photos from our camera onto the laptop and oh my! Jasper when he was tiny tiny!!!! I just can't believe how much he's grown and got stronger!!!!!! Awwwwwwwwwwww think he was around 400g here as he'd lost some weight.
> View attachment 325840
> View attachment 325841
> View attachment 325842


Oh just look at how teeny he was!!!!!!!


----------



## SbanR

I see you really love your new pjs


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> I see you really love your new pjs


ROFL I have 2 pairs!!!!!!


----------



## Joy84

Spot the cat competition :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Spot the cat!


----------



## huckybuck

Joy84 said:


> Spot the cat competition :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 325855





ewelsh said:


> Spot the cat!
> 
> View attachment 325861


Haha Brilliant!!


----------



## Smuge

Have you had a nice day tali?










This bath was long overdue. Her coat has been so greasy and horrible since she was spayed a month ago, but I couldnt wash her til the wound healed. The infection delayed things even longer.


----------



## Shrike

Aren't I just gorgeous Slave?


----------



## Smuge

My OH, Tali and I are babysitting this strange creature til Monday









He may look a lot like a dog, many people make this mistake but I can assure you that he is infact some form of mutant cat.

Lovely dog, he is basically a lapcat that likes walks. He barked at his reflection as a young puppy, scared himself and has hardly barked since. Tali will never meet him despite being in the same house.

Deeply irked to have to take Tali on yet another trip (and having to leave my own house before even unpacking - we literally brought all our washing with us) but mums petsitter let her down at the very last min and I couldnt exactly say no.

We have turned an upstairs bedroom into a cat playpark and brought virtually all her toys, beds and posts. She is away from home again but atleast we are with her this time

















He is such a soft dog that my mum genuinely worries about neighbourhood cats getting into his walled garden and bullying him 

I wouldnt really want a dog, but if I could clone this one id happily take him... many people say that

Oh and this bedroom has a fishtank. Tali has never seen one before and is extremely interested in it


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> My OH, Tali and I are babysitting this strange creature til Monday
> View attachment 325878
> 
> 
> He may look a lot like a dog, many people make this mistake but I can assure you that he is infact some form of mutant cat.
> 
> Lovely dog, he is basically a lapcat that likes walks. He barked at his reflection as a young puppy, scared himself and has hardly barked since. Tali will never meet him despite being in the same house.
> 
> Deeply irked to have to take Tali on yet another trip (and having to leave my own house before even unpacking - we literally brought all our washing with us) but mums petsitter let her down at the very last min and I couldnt exactly say no.
> 
> We have turned an upstairs bedroom into a cat playpark and brought virtually all her toys, beds and posts. She is away from home again but atleast we are with her this time
> View attachment 325880
> 
> View attachment 325881
> 
> 
> Kodi is such a soft dog that my mum genuinely worries about neighbourhood cats getting into his walled gaeden and bullying him
> 
> I wouldnt really want a dog, but if I could clone this one id happily take him... many people say that
> 
> Oh and this bedroom has a fishtank. Tali has never seen one before and is extremely interested in it
> 
> View attachment 325882


All these different environments and changes at such a young age will be really good for Tali long term. She is coping so well and it should stand her in good stead in the future for cat sitters, catteries, moving house etc etc she will take everything in her stride.

My Cinders (Portrush cat) did just this from a young age. I took her to different houses when I went round for dinner, we travelled on the bus and on the train, she flew to and from NI with me and was so tolerant with it all. As long as she had her food bowls, litter tray and me she was ok.

As she got a lot older we did it less and less to the point she became settled in one place and I then didn't like to uproot her at all.

Tali has such a lovely tolerant personality!!!!


----------



## Smuge

.


----------



## Jonescat

Heimdall doesn't play this game because he doesn't like biscuits but it is a mango box (they come with holes already in them) with half a dozen bits of dry in it - hunting skills for indoor cats and rainy days.


----------



## huckybuck

The HBs aren't lap cats at all and whoops yes duplicate pajamas AGAIN lol!!

Note to self wear some different ones for a few days!!!


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> All these different environments and changes at such a young age will be really good for Tali long term. She is coping so well and it should stand her in good stead in the future for cat sitters, catteries, moving house etc etc she will take everything in her stride.
> 
> My Cinders (Portrush cat) did just this from a young age. I took her to different houses when I went round for dinner, we travelled on the bus and on the train, she flew to and from NI with me and was so tolerant with it all. As long as she had her food bowls, litter tray and me she was ok.
> 
> As she got a lot older we did it less and less to the point she became settled in one place and I then didn't like to uproot her at all.
> 
> Tali has such a lovely tolerant personality!!!!


Aw thank you, this was such a nice post  this is actually Tali's first trip to the metropolis of Coleraine.

I hadnt thought about it that way, but you are right, I suppose it will help her to adjust in the future 

Cinders sounds like she was awesome  I have always liked the idea of bringing a cat along to things like that 

And yea, Tali does have an amazing temperment - I know that I am very lucky  I grew up with a cat for about 15 years from about when I was 5 til I was 20. I loved him dearly, but temperment and personality wise Tali is like a different species. She just takes everything in her stride and never gets angry or stressed out about anything. Though she has been a bit meowy when I leave the room tonight! But 3 houses in 3 days has been hard for me nevermind her and she settles down again the second she sees one of us. She just needs a little time.

She met my little cousin for the first time today, straight after being released into a strange house. This was them about 30 seconds later (its actually a lovely pic, but had to crop because the internet is well the internet :/ )









Tali takes everything in her stride, well as long as she gets her bedtime cat stick lol









She is currently curled up fast asleep ontop of oh's legs in bed... little bit jealous 









All this temperment stuff is why I think she is going to be asbolutely fine with the new kitten (especially as its another chilled out Persian) I wouldnt even try it if I thought it would make her unhappy... though I suppose you can never be certain about these things

Oh.. bonus pic of the other eejit when I put him to bed


----------



## Smuge

Dinner and a movie all in one glass box!










My new lapcat is a bit heavy








He clearly needs to cut down on the dreamies


----------



## Smuge

Not sure if you can hear her over the damn fishtank (who would want that in their bedroom?), but madam is sitting in her basket purring her head off today and seems to be in a great mood


----------



## ewelsh

Yes yes can hear her! That's one contented cat


----------



## Smuge

Couple more brand new experiences today.

Seeing the view from an upstairs window for the first time:










The joys of a fluffy rug:


----------



## Charity

Bunty came home last night about 8.40 p.m., couldn't see a flippin' thing outside after about 7.30. So, today, when she honoured us with her presence at 3.00 this afternoon, that was it, door and catflap shut! She was told in no uncertain terms she wasn't going out again today, there was a lot of protesting then she took herself off to the bedroom. Think she's got over her sulk now looking at this photo.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Spot the cat...


----------



## Bertie'sMum

This is an old photo, but shows what's likely to happen








when you go out on the raz the night before !!


----------



## ewelsh

Someone broke into my box of Christmas presents for my Secret Santa!

Cat nip for dogs now!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

and whilst at it I couldn't resist these - there should have been 4 photos in the series but I was laughing so much I missed the last one - I'll leave you to guess "what happened next" !!!
('old' Harrycat at about 6 months)


----------



## Charity

Missysmum2 said:


> and whilst at it I couldn't resist these - there should have been 4 photos in the series but I was laughing so much I missed the last one - I'll leave you to guess "what happened next" !!!
> ('old' Harrycat at about 6 months)
> 
> View attachment 325977
> View attachment 325978
> View attachment 325979


I bet he fell off


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Give the lady a prize !
Yep, he did and then quickly had a wash to cover his embarrassment !!!!


----------



## jadeh31

Where has my tiny baby gone?


----------



## huckybuck

Birdwatching!


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 326003
> 
> 
> Birdwatching!


Which barrel is that?


----------



## huckybuck

It's the Diogenes XL

http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/scratching_posts/scratching_barrell/194645

ETA

We have this one as well

http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/scratching_posts/scratching_barrell/375575

But I don't like seeing the chip board that the removable bed is Velcro'd to 
Or that's on the base.

Height and size wise they are very similar - just the hole shapes that are different.

In all honesty if was going to buy another I would choose the Diogenes out of the two and save £25


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> It's the Diogenes XL
> 
> http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/scratching_posts/scratching_barrell/194645


Cheers. That is the exact one im leaning towards. Though I know there are other brands and sizes


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Cheers. That is the exact one im leaning towards. Though I know there are other brands and sizes


You can't go wrong!! It's big!!! So you might not need to go quite as large if you don't want to. Grace is 8 kg of MC lol!!!!


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> It's the Diogenes XL
> 
> http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/scratching_posts/scratching_barrell/194645
> 
> ETA
> 
> We have this one as well
> 
> http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/scratching_posts/scratching_barrell/375575
> 
> But I don't like seeing the chip board that the removable bed is Velcro'd to
> Or that's on the base.
> 
> Height and size wise they are very similar - just the hole shapes that are different.
> 
> In all honesty if was going to buy another I would choose the Diogenes out of the two and save £25


Very helpful thank you  think I will go with the diogenes



huckybuck said:


> You can't go wrong!! It's big!!! So you might not need to go quite as large if you don't want to. Grace is 8 kg of MC lol!!!!


Yea im Looking for something pretty big as an alternative to the cat tree so that when we have two there is always somewhere for the other to run off to for space


----------



## Guest

After our vet trip yesterday saffi has been really blah. It takes so much out of her  she had no interest in playing this mornig so I combined her two favourite toys. And success!




























she falls asleep whilst playing sometimes...it's a hard cat life


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha and his boxes this week!


----------



## Smuge

Tali knows that Santa is bringing her a "brother" (she hopes this is a new type of cat stick) but I saw her first christmas list last night and it said that she would much prefer a fishtank with lots of tasty fishes in it!


----------



## LJC675

You can get all sorts of fake fish tanks, bet she'd like one of those, and you wouldn't have to look after the fish.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/fake-fish-tank/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:fake fish tank


----------



## Smuge

LJC675 said:


> You can get all sorts of fake fish tanks, bet she'd like one of those, and you wouldn't have to look after the fish.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/fake-fish-tank/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:fake fish tank


I actually had two lovely fishtanks not very long ago but sold them when I moved back to NI. Looking after a kitten is much less work than tropical fish lol


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> You can get all sorts of fake fish tanks, bet she'd like one of those, and you wouldn't have to look after the fish.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/fake-fish-tank/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:fake fish tank


oh no - another toy to add to the HBs Xmas list


----------



## lugee

Taking time to relax - Yoshi


----------



## ewelsh

Awww Yoshi what a face! I bet you know how gorgeous you are!


----------



## lugee

ewelsh said:


> Awww Yoshi what a face! I bet you know how gorgeous you are!


Lol ewelsh he uses his charms to get what he wants , hes got us wrapped round his paws already!


----------



## Guest

New heights..







View attachment 326034


Keeping my calm..










.. keeping my very calm...:Nailbiting










Pensive

View attachment 326037


And then this... just as I was about to give this bed she NEVER TOUCHES to my local shelter, she kneads away in it and took great comfort from it. Huh! And I do not see her knead a lot either...I guess I will be keeping this..








To then sleep next to it. 









And lastly from this morning... cat golfing around! (Short lived..I could not hit he ball and saffi was unimpressed)









And lastly lastly... (sorry!) She is totally out drunk haha. sneaky peak.


----------



## Guest

Saffi got tested for pancreatitis yesterday at the vet as she was vomitig and bad tummmy. She doesn't cope well with vet trips and bites at her claws and paws so much and tried to break out the carrier the entire way there and back. It's awful and makes me feel so guilty every time. Claw shells everywhere. She is still recovering from it. she does not have pancreatitis thankfully, so since she is not seeming to tolerate novel protiens and chicken ks noy so great eiither. I think in fact, after all - she is probably allergic to it.... (it settles her stomach but the culprit of itchiness and watery eyes i think) I am going with my vets zd hills diet advice (she wants me to wean saffi off wet to fully dry :Arghh other that she has been too good to saffi and I for me to not take advice and look elsewhere for vet advice just now. I feel loyal. her teeth will need sorting in a few months but luckily for now it can wait and I was told to prioritise putting my budget money in her diet right now... zd hills if you fail us I will cry! I feel like i am failig her with food :-( That's an update on wee saffi. She is still recovering from yesterday poor sausage

Talking of sausages here she is, having morphed herself into a sausage a night before the vet appointment.. it's like she knew and tried to disguise herself...










Ps sorry for 'spamming' this thread with way too many photos at once


----------



## Charity

We don't mind, we love lots of photos. Sounds like it was a rough day yesterday. Hope a nice quiet day today will make her feel better and you too.


----------



## Guest

Charity said:


> We don't mind, we love lots of photos. Sounds like it was a rough day yesterday. Hope a nice quiet day today will make her feel better and you too.


Thank you charity you are lovely! And the quietest most gentle day for the lady yes  Honestly I swear she is going to one day work out how to get out of her carrier


----------



## Guest

This is one of the only places where it would be tolerated even liked haha. My family have told me to cut down on the cat pictures on our WhatsApp group... ooops  you should see the amount of baby and human pictures they post as well :Beaver


----------



## andrea84

Nap time in the dog bed! Meet bramble x


----------



## LJC675

Aw bless, look a the little cutie in that big bed.


----------



## andrea84

LJC675 said:


> Aw bless, look a the little cutie in that big bed.


Ha ha I know! She's exhausted after digging all of the soil out of my house plants all night and well every time I turn my back tbh ha ha ha x


----------



## ewelsh

Hello Bramble you sweetie, that's the way, show the dog who's boss


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> Tali knows that Santa is bringing her a "brother" (she hopes this is a new type of cat stick) but I saw her first christmas list last night and it said that she would much prefer a fishtank with lots of tasty fishes in it!
> 
> View attachment 326055
> 
> View attachment 326056
> 
> View attachment 326059


12 hours later... Tali is still guarding the fish and is sad to report that none have made their way to her bowl yet


----------



## lymorelynn

The basket is full again


----------



## Guest

Oh Lynn, those ears! I am totally in love


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> 12 hours later... Tali is still guarding the fish and is sad to report that none have made their way to her bowl yet
> 
> View attachment 326122


A fish tank is such a good idea and one with fake fish is even better. I am going to just pop it in my basket ...


----------



## huckybuck

whompingwillow said:


> A fish tank is such a good idea and one with fake fish is even better. I am going to just pop it in my basket ...


Same here lol!


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> The basket is full again
> View attachment 326126


Rofl it's like how many people you can get in a mini....how many cats in a bed????


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> A fish tank is such a good idea and one with fake fish is even better. I am going to just pop it in my basket ...


Yea - I do think that the vibration of the filter and noise of the flowing water is part of the appeal though


----------



## huckybuck

whompingwillow said:


> New heights..
> View attachment 326033
> View attachment 326034
> 
> 
> Keeping my calm..
> 
> View attachment 326036
> 
> 
> .. keeping my very calm...:Nailbiting
> 
> View attachment 326035
> 
> 
> Pensive
> 
> View attachment 326037
> 
> 
> And then this... just as I was about to give this bed she NEVER TOUCHES to my local shelter, she kneads away in it and took great comfort from it. Huh! And I do not see her knead a lot either...I guess I will be keeping this..
> View attachment 326038
> 
> To then sleep next to it.
> View attachment 326069
> 
> 
> And lastly from this morning... cat golfing around! (Short lived..I could not hit he ball and saffi was unimpressed)
> View attachment 326071
> 
> 
> And lastly lastly... (sorry!) She is totally out drunk haha. sneaky peak.
> View attachment 326073


EEK I think you need some window stays lol!!!!


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> EEK I think you need some window stays lol!!!!


Haha I think you are right.... I'm slowly diying around the place. Lots of little things need doing. . Il pop that in my basket too..

It's the first time she has taken an interest in that area... she has quickly become the nosiest neighbour. Especially when she can smell them cooking sausages.


----------



## Charity

Both totally bored waiting for their supper to be served. Bad slave is half an hour late. I only have to move an inch and their heads pop up in anticipation then they realise I'm not getting up so their heads go down again.


----------



## claire8234

I likes this bed










And me also likes the high up bed










He has never slept in any bed we have bought him!


----------



## LJC675

I'm about to go shopping. Kalex - 'Not yet Mummy'


----------



## SbanR

lymorelynn said:


> The basket is full again
> View attachment 326126


Oh my! My heart's in my mouth. - they'll get a nasty shock if the basket suddenly gives way


----------



## Guest

Now that she has discovered this new height she has become the nosiest neighbour on the block... especially when she can smell sausages








My dishes make this photo so ugly..I apologise

I'm obviously secretly supervising closely.. whilst letting her have that freedom and independence... ready to pounce! Lol..I wish i had a bit of outside space for the little polar bear. Sigh


----------



## jasperthecat

No amount of sticking a huge camera lens in Jasper's face ever seems to phase him. Here he is laid back and completely unimpressed as usual.


----------



## Smuge

Not sure we could love this fluffball much more, she looks so cute today


























My OH texted me this earlier:


> She's a weird cat. Meows at me to wake then meows more for me to get up out of bed. Now gazing out the window ignoring me lol


Sums Tali up perfectly


----------



## Chellacat

Doing some painting today, Sasha has decided the dinning room table is the best place to nap.


----------



## Smuge

2nd day on guard duty... still no fish have come out to play


----------



## Guest

Haha she really looks like she is sulking about it.
They are probably scared to come out. I would be too. She is giant and eager!


----------



## Guest

Maybe if you feed them they will come out?


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> Maybe if you feed them they will come out?


Oh they are swimming around fine. Tali wants them to come out and play in her stomach


----------



## Guest

Ohhhhhhhh lol got it


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Smuge said:


> Not sure we could love this fluffball much more, she looks so cute today
> 
> View attachment 326181
> 
> View attachment 326182
> 
> View attachment 326183
> 
> 
> My OH texted me this earlier:
> 
> Sums Tali up perfectly


Slaves have no right to sleep when their Mistress is up and about !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smuge

Dear Diary

I have now been on duty for almost 3 days and still the fish continue to elude me.

I will do my duty, I will not abandon my post, but my heart is broken and my stomach is empty.


----------



## Guest

Lol!


----------



## Guest

Have you seen Henri the cat on youtube? He could probably really relate to her sadness


----------



## Gwen9244

Think maisy is with Tali on this one!


----------



## huckybuck

Typical!
Posted yesterday on the photo comp an old pic..

Then Grace did a tight squeeze lol!!


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> View attachment 326181


How much does she like those sticks? I posted this video in another thread a couple of days ago


----------



## Guest

Now now human


----------



## Smuge




----------



## Lavellan

What a stunning boy. <3









Cosmo doesn't seem to realise that he's wiggled his way out of my lap and I'm just holding him aloft now bless him.









Move back to lap successful!


----------



## Smuge

She hasnt really taken this latest house move very well. She is fine when we are with her but is very meowy when we leave the room  which isnt like her at all. I really didnt want to have to take her on this trip but it was a last min thing and I couldnt leave my mum stuck.

She does seem to be much more settled now though and we are taking her home on Monday. Once we get back this time she shouldnt need to leave the house again for at least a year unless she needs to go to vet or a show for a few hours

Our poor fluffball has had a tough couple of weeks, but its almost over and she seems very content today


----------



## Gwen9244

Its a hard life.


----------



## jasperthecat

whompingwillow said:


> Now now human
> View attachment 326318


What an adorable face!


----------



## Gwen9244

Now watching the telly


----------



## Purplecatlover

@Gwen9244 my mums cat Elvis agrees that it's a hard life


----------



## Guest

jasperthecat said:


> What an adorable face!


Oh she loves that you think so!


----------



## Guest

Oh I am almost sure I had my salmon lick e lix in here somewhere


----------



## SbanR

Gwen9244 said:


> Now watching the telly
> 
> View attachment 326423


So human! Looks like one of these tv sitcoms where someone is slumped on the sofa watching tv


----------



## Guest

How many bowls of water do you fill every day? 








I'm almost sure she doesn't touch any..


----------



## Guest

Do you think my chin look big in this?


----------



## Guest

Last one I promise


----------



## Charity

A good agent never uses the same spy hole for long









"Bunty, you're supposed to be keeping watch while I work out our next manoeuvre"


----------



## Emmasian

Raffsiwoo helping his Mummy unload one of the latest Zooplus boxes. Such a helpful baby boy...


----------



## Emmasian

Exhausted by his hard work, off for Snoozies by the window...


----------



## Pavonine

I don't want to discourage you, Meg, but there is such a thing as "too close".


----------



## Shrike

Looks like I've lost my seat for the afternoon.


----------



## jadeh31

What is this new thing on the floor mummy?


----------



## Smuge

She has settled in now. But will doubtless be glad to get home tomorrow


































Though I suspect that she will miss the view from the large upstairs window (we have a groundfloor flat) and the fishtank


----------



## Smuge

**** just got serious in the fishtank

























She somehow managed to find the button that turns the lights on (I kept them off all week) and its like someone just turned on a prison searchlight!

The fish are not going to miss Tali when we go home tomorrow!

I also had a lot of difficulty trying to explain to Tali that this chair is not a giant scratching post (I gave up in the end - dont tell my mum that bit)


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> **** just got serious in the fishtank
> View attachment 326504
> 
> View attachment 326505
> 
> View attachment 326506
> 
> 
> She somehow managed to find the button that turns the lights on (I kept them off all week) and its like someone just turned on a prison searchlight!
> 
> The fish are not going to miss Tali when we go home tomorrow!
> 
> I also had a lot of difficulty trying to explain to Tali that this chair is not a giant scratching post (I gave up in the end - dont tell my mum that bit)
> View attachment 326507


She would love you to get her a similar scratching post


----------



## ewelsh

Gran won't mine her granddaughter making herself at home! Allowing her to fish her fish might be going a tad too far!


----------



## Guest

She is very self sufficient and can comb her own hair thank you very much


----------



## Gwen9244

Smuge said:


> She has settled in now. But will doubtless be glad to get home tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 326499
> 
> View attachment 326500
> 
> View attachment 326501
> 
> View attachment 326502
> 
> 
> Though I suspect tht she will miss the view from the large upstairs window (we have a groundfloor flat) and the fishtank
> View attachment 326503


You definitely need to get a fish tank!


----------



## Smuge

Gwen9244 said:


> You definitely need to get a fish tank!


You may have a point


















I actually had a couple of large fishtanks for years, but got rid of them a couple of months before getting Tali. So much can go wrong and I got tired of the water changes in the end. I love having a fishtank in the house, but overall I dont miss it


----------



## Smuge

Tali isnt a lap cat. Bit she can be pretty dann cuddly sometimes. But only when the mood strikes her and only for literally a minute or two. This was her a second ago








You can just about hear her purring her head off over the fishtank





Sometimes in the middle of the night she will randomly climb up on my chest, cuddle into me and start purring. I absolutely love waking up to find her doing that. She only ever does it for like 60 seconds before wondering off but it means the world to me


----------



## Tomaskas

One from my instagram! We were enjoying the last bit of nice weather today before the rain hit!


----------



## huckybuck

Mum? WHAT is THIS????


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Pavonine

Smuge said:


> Sometimes in the middle of the night she will randomly climb up on my chest, cuddle into me and start purring. I absolutely love waking up to find her doing that. She only ever does it for like 60 seconds before wondering off but it means the world to me


Margot is like that. She always sleeps at the bottom of the bed, but then she wakes up at about 4:30am and is super affectionate. Yesterday she woke me up by licking the end of my nose! Then she was basically all over me trying to get some attention (which was limited as I was basically asleep!) This is why she only sleeps in the bedroom at weekends, and only when she insists!!


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> Mum? WHAT is THIS????
> 
> View attachment 326534
> View attachment 326535


And what is it???


----------



## jasperthecat

Just caught this image of Jasper about to pounce on yet another spider he spotted on the skirting board.

My OH often leaves the window slightly open to keep the bedroom smelling fresh but unfortunately the spiders sneak in as a result. Last night we were sat watching TV on our bed with Jasper laid dozing on the floor at the foot of the bed when suddenly an absolutely huge spider ran across the bed and our feet which made us both jump. The poor spider made the fatal mistake of heading off the bed toward Jasper who was alerted by all the commotion and it was unbelievable how fast he reacted and spotted it and had it caught before it even reached the floor!. Then after he'd killed it he triumphantly carried it away and ate it!


----------



## Purplecatlover

The cutest little guy ever


----------



## Gwen9244

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 326559
> 
> 
> The cutest little guy ever


Aaww look at those gorgeous jellybeans!


----------



## lymorelynn

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 326559
> 
> 
> The cutest little guy ever


And getting to be such a big boy :Cat:Cat


----------



## Charity

He's so handsome and getting a bit bigger every day


----------



## Paddypaws

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 326559
> 
> 
> The cutest little guy ever


He makes me go 'squeeeeeee' every time I see him!


----------



## Guest

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 326559
> 
> 
> The cutest little guy ever


Aw me too  won all our hearts little jasper! Total cutie it's hard to cope xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 326559
> 
> 
> The cutest little guy ever


Aww such a cutie ❤❤xx


----------



## Smuge

Saying goodbye to the fish:









She will miss them more than they will miss her


----------



## huckybuck

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 326559
> 
> 
> The cutest little guy ever


Oooh toes!!!!
They look perfect for sniffing!!!


----------



## huckybuck

whompingwillow said:


> And what is it???


It's the Motorola Scout pet cam!! It moves lol!!!


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> It's the Motorola Scout pet cam!! It moves lol!!!


Hahaha(and of course I will Google this device)


----------



## Guest

Monday greetings


----------



## Smuge

Such a lazy kitten


----------



## Guest

I'm really certain I had some salmon lick elix in here somewhere

















Oh how very confusing. You haven't seen my salmon lick e lix have you?


----------



## Smuge

Madam is glad to be home


----------



## Smuge

We ordered Dominos for tea. Naturally Tali decided that the box was a perfect bed and has been nesting ontop of it for 3 hours


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> We ordered Dominos for tea. Naturally Tali decided that the box was a perfect bed and has been nesting ontop of it for 3 hours
> 
> View attachment 326644


Pizza boxes make the perfect beds cause they are heated lol!!!!


----------



## Lavellan

Little Cosmo had his first trip to the vets with me today, I'm so proud of him. 









:3









Post-vets nap. <3


----------



## Pavonine

Smuge said:


> We ordered Dominos for tea. Naturally Tali decided that the box was a perfect bed and has been nesting ontop of it for 3 hours


I hope she at least waited until after you'd eaten your pizza!


----------



## ewelsh

Good luck at he vets sweet little Cosmo with eyes that will win anyone's heart x


----------



## Guest

Although she doesn't look particularly happy here, she just LOVED the bath mat on chair idea... she glides on that chair to get up to places and just uses it because she had to but hates landing her feet on it so tries to avoid it, so in order to avoid injuries as at times it looks like there could be one! Especially since she has discovered the counter which is too high, I put a bath mat on the chair and boy did she love it! Rolled around all over it scratching away. it seemed like such a relief.. lol. Easily pleased. now we need to get towelly chair cushions at some point. Any ideas?


----------



## Charity

How about these?

https://www.towelsoft.co.uk/sports-...oft-towelling-comfy-cushion-covers-450gsm-p91


----------



## Guest

Charity said:


> How about these?
> 
> https://www.towelsoft.co.uk/sports-...oft-towelling-comfy-cushion-covers-450gsm-p91


aaha thank you charity!- will look at this properly later


----------



## Charity

Dad's getting my lunch today (with instructions ) as Mum is going out and hasn't got time for me


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity you have your OH well trained or should that be Toppy & Bunty have him well trained!


----------



## Guest

Charity said:


> How about these?
> 
> https://www.towelsoft.co.uk/sports-...oft-towelling-comfy-cushion-covers-450gsm-p91


Uuh oh. Looking at lots of beautiful cushions in general now.. ones I can't afford!


----------



## Smuge

Its amazing that after basically being away from home for 3 weeks, she was back to normal and fully settled the second she got back home. The second she was let out of her cat carrier she was out and about and perfectly happy


----------



## ewelsh

@Lavellan how did Cosmo's first vet trip go?


----------



## Pavonine

I just looked at Meg from the sofa and she started purring. I've never felt so loved!!
Took this photo afterwards since it's the photo thread :Joyful


----------



## Purplecatlover

It's been a sleepy day here. Most of the day apart from a play this morning Jaspers been sleeping. Hopefully more of an energetic day tomorrow!

I'm convinced he thinks I like playing with his wands myself lol


----------



## Guest

Quite literally what she thinks of me taking pictures


----------



## claire8234

Totally shattered and snoring because he has spent the last 15mins chasing a grape around the kitchen....a GRAPE!!


----------



## Smuge

Did someone say cat stick?



















They did!


----------



## Lavellan

ewelsh said:


> @Lavellan how did Cosmo's first vet trip go?


Really well thank you! He hated the car but the trip was short and he behaved soo well! He even held still for the microchip, I'm so proud of him. 

The sleepy lil guy. <3


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha in a cat coma after a full hours grooming and a half a bag of treats!


----------



## jasperthecat

Gee all this play is very tiring......or maybe I'm just narcoleptic!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Dad's getting my lunch today (with instructions ) as Mum is going out and hasn't got time for me
> 
> View attachment 326697
> 
> 
> View attachment 326699


"I luvs anyone who gives me fooood !"


----------



## LJC675

Come on mummy, we're waiting to go to see the vet. (don't you just hate struggling to get your cats into a cat carrier )


----------



## Bertie'sMum

LJC675 said:


> Come on mummy, we're waiting to go to see the vet. (don't you just hate struggling to get your cats into a cat carrier )
> 
> View attachment 326810


how I wish it was that easy


----------



## ewelsh

Lavellan said:


> Really well thank you! He hated the car but the trip was short and he behaved soo well! He even held still for the microchip, I'm so proud of him.
> 
> The sleepy lil guy. <3
> 
> View attachment 326791


What a good boy you are Cosmo! And a beautiful boy at that.

The first vet trip is a positive one! Well done slave!


----------



## LJC675

Missysmum2 said:


> how I wish it was that easy


I must admit I've always been so lucky with them, I just bring it down and open the door, they always jump in as soon as it's around.


----------



## KittenEevee

Morning snuggles with Eevee


----------



## Paddypaws

Don't you just love it when they fold their paws so neatly?


----------



## Smuge

Turns out that while Tali is a big fan of the smell of cooking bacon and susages, she is less fond of the smoke alarm!


















Bonus pic of the same pose a couple of months ago


----------



## LJC675

Her face is brilliant in all of those


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper came to watch me do my makeup. He follows me into every room I go into lol


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Smuge said:


> Turns out that while Tali is a big fan of the smell of cooking bacon and susages, she is less fond of the smoke alarm!
> 
> View attachment 326836
> 
> View attachment 326837
> 
> 
> Bonus pic of the same pose a couple of months ago
> View attachment 326838


if my smoke alarm goes off you can't see Missy for dust, she certainly wouldn't sit still long enough to get a photo


----------



## LJC675

@Faye1995 your photos are always so lovely and clear in that iPhone of yours.



Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 326884
> 
> 
> He follows me into every room I go into lol


 Mine quite often follow me around. I always feel a bit guilty when I pop somewhere and they follow, then go somewhere else and they get up and come again. I sometimes feel I should stay longer in that same room to stop disturbing them.


----------



## Smuge

Missysmum2 said:


> if my smoke alarm goes off you can't see Missy for dust, she certainly wouldn't sit still long enough to get a photo


This was her after we managed to shut it up, still looking like a Meerkat keeping an eye out for lions!


----------



## LJC675

Mummy (with help from a friend) made us a new cat shelf. The frame of it is actually an engine case from the motorcycle engine that powers the motorbikes Kalex and Suter are named after.


----------



## Purplecatlover

LJC675 said:


> @Faye1995 your photos are always so lovely and clear in that iPhone of yours.
> 
> Mine quite often follow me around. I always feel a bit guilty when I pop somewhere and they follow, then go somewhere else and they get up and come again. I sometimes feel I should stay longer in that same room to stop disturbing them.


The camera is really great on here! It's one of the only noticeable differences I found when I upgraded from the iPhone 6s. Sometimes it's a hindrance tho lol you can see the awful yellow walls so clear :Wtf

Hahah I feel the exact same!!!


----------



## Smuge

We bought a slow cooker, Tali was delighted to get a new box


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












































Finally got around to worming her for the first time tonight. It was due a while ago but the vet didnt want to give her it a day or two before her spay, then she was antibiotics for a few weeks and we were away straight after that. Never actually wormed a cat before, hope it doesnt make them feel bad


----------



## Gwen9244

Two of the girls.


----------



## Smuge

Gwen9244 said:


> Two of the girls.
> 
> View attachment 326909
> View attachment 326912


Amazing eyes.

I love cats with yellow eyes, sadly every himmie has blue


----------



## Smuge

She has such a tough life


----------



## Charity

B & T are playing hide and seek this morning, guess who's hiding.


----------



## LJC675

Charity said:


> B & T are playing hide and seek this morning, guess who's hiding.
> 
> View attachment 326934


So cute!!


----------



## Guest

My sleepy polar bear who I love very much 









Getting slightly carried away in comfort









She doesn't realise she is falling out the chair..









It's my fault for not having the right size 'cushion!' To be fair


----------



## Gwen9244

Smuge said:


> Amazing eyes.
> 
> I love cats with yellow eyes, sadly every himmie has blue


They certainly get her pretty much anything she wants!


----------



## Guest

Do you think she looks impressed with the new grooming tool??...








She was less impressed when I tested it on her (I am very excited about the zoom groom addition at least!)


----------



## Smuge

Life is tough in the basket.



























Tali's basket is her favourite place in the world. Im going to need to buy another for the new kitten, this is one thing she wont want to share


----------



## huckybuck

No one likes the camera lol


----------



## Purplecatlover

Feeling very overly anxious tonight but I've got jasper by my side as usual! How could this little face not make you feel better


----------



## Shrike

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 326993
> View attachment 326994
> View attachment 326995
> View attachment 326996
> 
> 
> No one likes the camera lol


Looks like you've had an invasion of Tribbles in the first pic!

If you're not careful, you could end up like this in a few hours!


----------



## jadeh31

May be his first night in the human bed - looks too comfy to move!


----------



## Guest

Pins and needles in both hands...


----------



## Smuge

Keeping me company in ny office


----------



## jasperthecat

This is the way that Jasper and I always greet each other if he's been asleep or I've been out of the house for a little while ....all I need to do is say "hello" whilst putting out my thumb or finger and he'll immediately come to me and lick me and never rejects this interaction no matter what he's doing.

I fished this old chair out of my shed (which he obviously felt compelled to investigate ), so that he could use it to get up onto the various bedroom window sills to look out of as they're just a little too high for him to jump onto at the moment but I suspect he'll manage that without the need of the chair in a week or two!








.


----------



## LJC675

Shrike said:


> Looks like you've had an invasion of Tribbles in the first pic!
> 
> If you're not careful, you could end up like this in a few hours!
> View attachment 327024


 I remember that episode! He, he


----------



## Charity

Bit of bullying early this morning, started by Bunty which is a rarity. I blame the Zylkene.


----------



## Guest

Enough to keep anyone cheerful at the office..


----------



## LJC675

I iz surveying my land from up high. (need to look carefully)


----------



## Charity

Wonderful photo...who is it, can't tell? What a great view, but, excuse me, aren't you supposed to be sitting on that luxury cat gym you've just been given?


----------



## LJC675

It's Suter right at the top. Here's both of them exploring 'inside' the branches (Kalex towards the camera, Suter further back). Luckily, they do use the cat gym a lot and are often right at the top of that too (so good news that I didn't waste my time making it )


----------



## Smuge

1 more sleeps til the weekend


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> It's Suter right at the top. Here's both of them exploring 'inside' the branches (Kalex towards the camera, Suter further back). Luckily, they do use the cat gym a lot and are often right at the top of that too (so good news that I didn't waste my time making it )
> 
> View attachment 327063


Such lucky cats


----------



## Guest

LJC675 said:


> It's Suter right at the top. Here's both of them exploring 'inside' the branches (Kalex towards the camera, Suter further back). Luckily, they do use the cat gym a lot and are often right at the top of that too (so good news that I didn't waste my time making it )
> 
> View attachment 327063


I love this picture, very beautiful!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

LJC675 said:


> I iz surveying my land from up high. (need to look carefully)
> View attachment 327061


"Made it Ma, top of the world !"

(James Cagney in White Heat for my younger readers !)


----------



## Smuge

No, I dont want any soup dad. What made you think I did?


----------



## LJC675

Taken at that angle that looks like a massive bowl of soup, hungry?


----------



## Smuge

LJC675 said:


> Taken at that angle that looks like a massive bowl of soup, hungry?


Its just a normal bowl lol though it was full as I took what was left in the pot.

Not exactly what I wanted for lunch, but we are giving healthtly eating a go via slimming world


----------



## huckybuck

Errrr has the cat sitter bought Little H a new bed?


----------



## lymorelynn

The Jewels proving that they aren't always sweet and innocent


----------



## Guest

lymorelynn said:


> The Jewels proving that they aren't always sweet and innocent


Oh I just love them\!


----------



## Charity

Blimey, they're an active little bunch, jumping about like monkeys. Love Mum and Auntie just watching from the sidelines.


----------



## Guest

She is camera shy but new favourite seat


----------



## Smuge

Life is tough when you are a pretty Persian princess...


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> The Jewels proving that they aren't always sweet and innocent


There so needs to be a Love button. Wonderful & heartwarming xx


----------



## Matrod

lymorelynn said:


> The Jewels proving that they aren't always sweet and innocent


What fun it must be having them all cavorting around! I love the way the 'grown ups' are just sat there supervising


----------



## Smuge

Im ready for my close up


----------



## LJC675

Phil Spencer - " Suter, I'm not entirely sure that classifies as a cat bed"


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> Phil Spencer - " Suter, I'm not entirely sure that classifies as a cat bed"
> 
> View attachment 327141


Brilliant you should send it in to him!!


----------



## Emmasian

As it's almost October, Freya's pre Halloween supernatural look...


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Smuge said:


> Im ready for my close up
> 
> View attachment 327116


she really is a little Diva isn't she ?


----------



## Guest




----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> The Jewels proving that they aren't always sweet and innocent


SQUEEEEEEEE!


----------



## ewelsh

sorry to go back, I've just watched Lynn's video "The Jewels" 5 times!

Who needs TV when they are up to mischief! I love it. Your front room is like a crèche for cats ha! How fabulous is that, no wonder they are so socialised by the time they are ready for new slaves!
Aunty mummy and granny all on the side lines watching for "bad behaviour" is hilarious 


More videos Lynn, I can't get enough of them & those bottoms wiggling about.


----------



## Charity

Five minutes ago, I was awake










now I'm not


----------



## Dozeybird95

I only got up to get a drink


----------



## Smuge

I wonder what she is thinking about?










Almost certainly chicken


----------



## Guest

Totally unstaged. She plonked herself right there by my lovely card I got sent


----------



## LJC675

Lucky me, I get this little snuggle session every single morning.


----------



## huckybuck

I'm sure the jar was full when we left!!!


----------



## SbanR

When it's gone, it's GORRRRNNN!!!:Arghh


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 327214
> 
> 
> I'm sure the jar was full when we left!!!


I can almost imagine the HB's saying to your sitter, honestly we ARE allowed 20 treats each........at least..............every day!


----------



## Guest

Haha very good.Best cat sitter spoiling them rotten just how it should be


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Five minutes ago, I was awake
> 
> View attachment 327180
> 
> 
> now I'm not
> 
> View attachment 327181


wish I could drop off that quickly !


----------



## Charity

Missysmum2 said:


> wish I could drop off that quickly !


Me too, that's one reason I want to come back as a cat so I can catch up on my sleep


----------



## Smuge

No tali, It isnt at all annoying when you sit there while I am trying to play a game










This is preferable:


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Smuge said:


> No tali, It isnt at all annoying when you sit there while I am trying to play a game
> 
> View attachment 327256
> 
> 
> This is preferable:
> 
> View attachment 327262


Bless her ! She's really saying "is it my turn yet ?"


----------



## Guest

I look up to see this ..









And when she got caught spying on me..


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper's fast asleep, OH has gone shopping, left on my own, had a few minutes to fill so thought I'd play around with an image editor.and a quick snap of Jasper..

I was just trying out the surround colour which is very similar to the colour of the walls in my study which is where I want to put some pics of him.
I'll see if I can capture a couple of decent images of him this week and edit them properly as I'd like to document his progress from a kitten right through to 'manhood'.


----------



## ewelsh

That is a beautiful photo of Jasper! He will enhance your walls for sure


----------



## Charity

jasperthecat said:


> Jasper's fast asleep, OH has gone shopping, left on my own, had a few minutes to fill so thought I'd play around with an image editor.and a quick snap of Jasper..
> 
> I was just trying out the surround colour which is very similar to the colour of the walls in my study which is where I want to put some pics of him.
> I'll see if I can capture a couple of decent images of him this week and edit them properly as I'd like to document his progress from a kitten right through to 'manhood'.


That's lovely, you could do it as a canvas


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> That is a beautiful photo of Jasper! He will enhance your walls for sure


Thank you.

He was the tiny 60-odd gm runt of the litter ( his siblings were up to 50% heavier) when he was born and a bit of an ugly duckling to be honest but he's now nicely over 3 kg and not even 5 months old so he's certainly made up for it in terms of weight and as big or even bigger than his siblings so he may have started off slow but he's made up for it.


----------



## Guest

For @QUOTN to see
















Oopsies.. was so nearly there


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> That's lovely, you could do it as a canvas


That's certainly the kind of pose I want for the wall...I'll certainly print it off even if I don't get a canvas made.


----------



## Psygon

Afternoon cuddles, Ed, CK and Darcy









Evening bro hugs, Ed and CK


----------



## huckybuck

Helping Aunty Karen do her accounts
























Maybe they are trying to stop her doing her accounts lol so she has to stay in the UK instead of going back to Turkey!!!!


----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> Afternoon cuddles, Ed, CK and Darcy
> View attachment 327386
> 
> 
> Evening bro hugs, Ed and CK
> View attachment 327387


 Awwww, what brilliant cat stacks, love them.


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Afternoon cuddles, Ed, CK and Darcy
> View attachment 327386
> 
> 
> Evening bro hugs, Ed and CK
> View attachment 327387


I just love that first photo in their smarties bed.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Smuge

Daaaaaad.... Stop playing with the PS4 and do something useful! Like make me chicken!


----------



## LJC675

whompingwillow said:


>


I love the careful placing of the bowl on top of a small pile of books to make it a nice height to eat from, then she drags the food off and drops it by her feet anyway. Always good to know they appreciate our efforts to make life easier.


----------



## Charity

Its quite windy today which Toppy doesn't like it so he keeps coming in. This is the best of both worlds.


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> Its quite windy today which Toppy doesn't like it so he keeps coming in. This is the best of both worlds.
> 
> View attachment 327499


I just wish I could get Jasper to use one of his 'three' beds I've bought him!!!! 
He won't use them for love nor money! Of course he will lay in a cardboard box!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Toppy you spoilt boy!


----------



## huckybuck

Poor Holly I feel a bit mean. Spoke to her via the pet cam and she wouldn't stop staring at the camera!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Awww poor Holly!

Talk to her some more, she might be waiting for your reply!


----------



## SbanR

Or she could suffer a mental breakdown!!!!


----------



## Smuge

Life is tough


----------



## Jaf

7 cats! Do I get a prize?

Woody and Sausage on the sofa with me; Ollie, Lori and Jackie on the rug; Mari on the other sofa arm; Geri on the chair in the kitchen.

Only Jackie, Lori and Geri should be in. Even scared Slinky came in for 30secs the other day, bless her.

A better pic of Woody and Sausage...


----------



## jasperthecat

As I mentioned earlier in the thread, I'm documenting Jasper's growth from a kitten into cat manhood with a series of pics for my study wall which I will add to as he gets older. This is the one I think I might use for his current stage. He's almost 5 months old now and has changed unbelievably since we first got him in July. He's fast losing those kitten looks and looking more like an adult as each week passes. It's a bit like watching your child growing up


----------



## ewelsh

@Jaf you win hands down. It's Geri on the kitchen chair watching you cracked me up!

@jasperthecat that is a beautiful picture of Jasper! He is growing up so handsome


----------



## LJC675

HMMM mummy, a box has arrived, surely that's for us!!!

Ooh, what's that, it is for us isn't it?









Mummy - yes, it's for you, it's an educational brain teaser

K&S - a what? does it have sweets?

Mummy - Yes it does but you have to work for them, let's have a go. Easy 1st I'll only put a couple out.










Kalex - sweeeeeeets - yummy, oooh I can smell them but where are they

Suter - under here dummy. look you pull these plastic bone things off and you can get to the sweets.

Kalex - hmmm that's tricky, show me again (hatching a dastardly plan where Suter gets the bone off and Kalex dives in for the sweet)










Kalex - ha, ha, now who's the dummy


----------



## Smuge

Sigh. I miss the tiny kitten I had a few months ago, sometimes I wonder what happened to her


































Now this giant hairy Persian skulks around my house pretending to be a 7 month old kitten *shrug*


























LOL as if anyone would believe that is the same kitten 3 months later


----------



## Guest

We also had a fun package, although she is now sulking as she is struggling to chew the second venison treat









She liked it though! She is very suspicious of this moving hedgehog! The sound does not help.. and its way to big. Ssssssooorrrry (so spoilt)


----------



## EL76

Is this normal?! He is using every opportunity to sit in the sink!


----------



## LJC675

EL76 said:


> View attachment 327680
> 
> 
> Is this normal?! He is using every opportunity to sit in the sink!


Yep, mine do it all the time


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha's winter coat is coming in lovely and he is looking extra floofy.

























Are we done yet mum, I'm sleepy!


----------



## jasperthecat

EL76 said:


> View attachment 327680
> 
> 
> Is this normal?! He is using every opportunity to sit in the sink!


God he's sure cute!! 
My Jasper has just discovered sinks at the weekend...He discovered he could jump from the toilet lid onto them...the only problem was that on one occasion there was a little water in the sink and when he jumped down, he slid off the toilet lid as he landed and went sprawling!

Have you tried turning the tap on? Jasper was fascinated by it!


----------



## Smuge

jasperthecat said:


> God he's sure cute!!
> My Jasper has just discovered sinks at the weekend...He discovered he could jump from the toilet lid onto them...the only problem was that on one occasion there was a little water in the sink and when he jumped down, he slid off the toilet lid as he landed and went sprawling!
> 
> Have you tried turning the tap on? Jasper was fascinated by it!


It somewhat loses it appeal after they have had a bath or 3 lol


----------



## Guest

Saffi hates anything to do with water touching her - that includes sitting in sinks. (She seems ok with the bath when there is a motive for being in there.. like trying to catch a moth)
I sometimes accidentally splash her (when she is at my feet and I’m washing the dishes for example..!) and she literally shouts at me.


----------



## jasperthecat

Smuge said:


> It somewhat loses it appeal after they have had a bath or 3 lol


If we were to bath Jasper he'd have to dry naturally or with a towel as he absolutely hates hair dryers.


----------



## jasperthecat

whompingwillow said:


> Saffi hates anything to do with water touching her - that includes sitting in sinks. (She seems ok with the bath when there is a motive for being in there.. like trying to catch a moth)
> I sometimes accidentally splash her (when she is at my feet and I'm washing the dishes for example..!) and she literally shouts at me.


My OH likes to have a bath and Jasper is forever clambering onto the edge and sooner or later he's going to fall in! What he makes of that I dread to think!


----------



## jasperthecat

Chellacat said:


> Sasha's winter coat is coming in lovely and he is looking extra floofy.
> 
> View attachment 327682
> 
> View attachment 327683
> 
> View attachment 327684
> 
> Are we done yet mum, I'm sleepy!
> View attachment 327685


How on earth do you keep Sasha's coat so well groomed? Jasper's coat is bad enough so how long it takes you I just can't imagine.


----------



## Guest

Sorry to spam this thread with conversation.. but! A good friend's Maine coon kitten is OBSSESSED with HER bath time O(not his own) he does the same thing @jasperthecat she no longer has any privacy


----------



## jasperthecat

Smuge said:


> It somewhat loses it appeal after they have had a bath or 3 lol


How often do you bathe him and how much grooming does he take?


----------



## Smuge

jasperthecat said:


> How often do you bathe him and how much grooming does he take?


I bath her once per month. Grooming is about 15 mins every morning plus some eye wiping throughout the day


----------



## Chellacat

jasperthecat said:


> How on earth do you keep Sasha's coat so well groomed? Jasper's coat is bad enough so how long it takes you I just can't imagine.


Thank you! Jasper is very very handsome btw! I comb Sasha every morning and do a good full brush and comb through in the evening. Any time he stands still long enough I grab a comb to do the backs of his legs, usually while he is eating! He gets a bath either once a fortnight or sooner as is needed. It's not too much if you keep on top of it and have brushes pretty much everywhere. I wait for him to be really sleepy in the evening as he gets so annoyed with it, then feed him treats, which is a bit like bribing a dug addict  I learned the hard way last year when his coat first come in that it needs constant maintenance as his coat is multi layered and the very fine fur that sheds gets caught up in the downy under fluff and mattes something awful!:Arghh Very lucky that he loves to get a nice warm shower and will happily go in the bath, down side he hates hairdryers and goes all :Rage if i even suggest it:Banghead I'm very lucky he puts up with as well as he does. I also keep a separate pair of very sharp round tip grooming scissors in reserve with a close long tooth comb just in case I have to cut out a matt, fingers crossed, haven't had to use it in ages!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

jasperthecat said:


> My OH likes to have a bath and Jasper is forever clambering onto the edge and sooner or later he's going to fall in! What he makes of that I dread to think!


Years ago I had a beautiful black boy called Sooty - he once decided to join me in the bath - as his paws hit the water he decided it wasn't a good idea, have you ever seen a cat try to reverse in mid-air ??????


----------



## Purplecatlover

Someone's comfy


----------



## jasperthecat

Chellacat said:


> Thank you! Jasper is very very handsome btw! I comb Sasha every morning and do a good full brush and comb through in the evening. Any time he stands still long enough I grab a comb to do the backs of his legs, usually while he is eating! He gets a bath either once a fortnight or sooner as is needed. It's not too much if you keep on top of it and have brushes pretty much everywhere. I wait for him to be really sleepy in the evening as he gets so annoyed with it, then feed him treats, which is a bit like bribing a dug addict  I learned the hard way last year when his coat first come in that it needs constant maintenance as his coat is multi layered and the very fine fur that sheds gets caught up in the downy under fluff and mattes something awful!:Arghh Very lucky that he loves to get a nice warm shower and will happily go in the bath, down side he hates hairdryers and goes all :Rage if i even suggest it:Banghead I'm very lucky he puts up with as well as he does. I also keep a separate pair of very sharp round tip grooming scissors in reserve with a close long tooth comb just in case I have to cut out a matt, fingers crossed, haven't had to use it in ages!


I'm just pleased I got a short haired breed! I have enough trouble in getting Jasper in the right mood for grooming his fur as it is...if it was long I don't think I'd manage it!


----------



## jadeh31

so this is going down a storm today - I have turned the sound effects off as it is dementing me!


----------



## jasperthecat

Missysmum2 said:


> Years ago I had a beautiful black boy called Sooty - he once decided to join me in the bath - as his paws hit the water he decided it wasn't a good idea, have you ever seen a cat try to reverse in mid-air ??????


Well sooner or later we'll find out whether Jasper actually likes having a bath as he's nearly been in a few times...you never know, he might surprise us and enjoy it but I won't hold my breath.
I've noticed Jasper does like going into the shower after we've used it....there are often little wet paw marks on the bathroom floor.


----------



## Joy84

Yes Phoebe, I put the tea towel on the table solely for your comfort, nothing to do with fruit I just washed and intended to dry on it


----------



## Gwen9244

Tillys turn to demonstrate how hard life is for a gorgeous spolit and pampered kitty!


----------



## jasperthecat

Gwen9244 said:


> Tillys turn to demonstrate how hard life is for a gorgeous spolit and pampered kitty!
> 
> View attachment 327742
> View attachment 327743


Gorgeous markings!


----------



## Purplecatlover

You've got to remember to stretch in a morning to get those muscles working!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

oooh, don't you just want to blow raspberry kisses on those floofy tummies


----------



## ebonycat

Faye1995 said:


> You've got to remember to stretch in a morning to get those muscles working!!
> View attachment 327841


Aww Jasper you're such a sweet & gorgeous little man xx


----------



## ewelsh

Potential draft excluder I think


----------



## Guest

Suddenly she likes this toy









Snuggling her little face right into it (this was post play)









It was worth not giving up on it. I think she is getting more confident with bigger toys?


----------



## Guest

Nothing beats the pom pom though so far (here it is on string) I have just ordered 100 for 80p - if not for all the vet bills and treatment/expensive foods, she would be one cheap floof


----------



## Smuge

We got a delivery. You know what that means!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jaspers ready for Halloween.







View attachment 327916


----------



## Jaf

@ewelsh how did Ollie get to yours?!?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Smuge said:


> We got a delivery. You know what that means!
> 
> View attachment 327904


Boxes ????????????????????


----------



## ewelsh

Hello Ollie Libby’s twin :Cat:Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Ollie twin sister Libby!


----------



## Gwen9244

ewelsh said:


> Ollie twin sister Libby!
> 
> View attachment 327932


Libby is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Ollie twin sister Libby!
> 
> View attachment 327932


That's a fabulous photo. I had to turn my laptop upside down to get a proper look at that lovely face


----------



## ewelsh

Gwen9244 said:


> Libby is absolutely adorable.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

As usual her beautiful face has fooled you as it does many people! The cost of damage Libby has caused is well into thousands!


----------



## Gwen9244

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> As usual her beautiful face has fooled you as it does many people! The cost of damage Libby has caused is well into thousands!


What that innocent little face???


----------



## ewelsh

I shall enlighten you @Gwen9244

One small example, That beautiful face got into a guests bedroom, knocked the vase of flowers onto the guests spectacles, only the arm was damaged thankfully, then she knocked her hearing aid off the chest of drawers all along the landing, down the stairs where my Spaniel chewed it, resulting in a large vet bill and my poor guest having to go to a wedding party with no hearing aid and her glasses broken!

Shall I continue!!!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I shall enlighten you @Gwen9244
> 
> One small example, That beautiful face got into a guests bedroom, knocked the vase of flowers onto the guests spectacles, only the arm was damaged thankfully, then she knocked her hearing aid off the chest of drawers all along the landing, down the stairs where my Spaniel chewed it, resulting in a large vet bill and my poor guest having to go to a wedding party with no hearing aid and her glasses broken!
> 
> Shall I continue!!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Oh yes, do


----------



## Gwen9244

ewelsh said:


> I shall enlighten you @Gwen9244
> 
> One small example, That beautiful face got into a guests bedroom, knocked the vase of flowers onto the guests spectacles, only the arm was damaged thankfully, then she knocked her hearing aid off the chest of drawers all along the landing, down the stairs where my Spaniel chewed it, resulting in a large vet bill and my poor guest having to go to a wedding party with no hearing aid and her glasses broken!
> 
> Shall I continue!!!


Poor little Libby. Its not her fault that your spaniel thought your guest's hearing aid was a chew toy.


----------



## ewelsh

One day I will do a massive thread on Libby’s antics! I will see if I can find the photographic evidence or I know I will be accused of telling fibs!


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> One day I will do a massive thread on Libby's antics! I will see if I can find the photographic evidence or I know I will be accused of telling fibs!


We know you like to make up stories about Libby


----------



## Joy84

ewelsh said:


> Ollie twin sister Libby!
> 
> View attachment 327932


We need LOVE button!! :Kiss



lymorelynn said:


> We know you like to make up stories about Libby


It's like @Paddypaws and the made up stories about poor Millie


----------



## Guest

Our neighbours cat who often comes to say hello. I genuinely believe he remembers we saved him from a fox attack when he was a wee kitten (too young to go out) and now he comes back all the time!


----------



## Smuge

Just chilling


----------



## Smuge

Missysmum2 said:


> Boxes ????????????????????


You have to love a box!


----------



## Lavellan

When you fall asleep mid-stretch...
Cosmo is such a good long boy.










O.O


----------



## Smuge

Time for sleeps










She used to sleep on a basket beside our bed. Recently she has decided she wants to sleep on the bed every night, but only ever on that corner


----------



## jasperthecat

Another shot of Jasper in action......


----------



## Guest

Good morning from my little love loaf








(I do not know how it is so blue this picture)


----------



## Guest

And I cant get enough of catching her little paw sticking out 'the blanket' haha <3









And this is post zooming around on triple speed


----------



## Boxerluver30

How dare you interrupt my important sunbathing by pointing that camera in my face human :Hilarious

20171005_120344 by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

When she cleans her bum she goes in a trance like this (usually with her mouth even more open lol) for a few seconds like she is totally disgusted. Anyone elses cat do this?


----------



## Boxerluver30

Mario doesn't care, he quite literally has no shame. Boys


----------



## jasperthecat

whompingwillow said:


> When she cleans her bum she goes in a trance like this (usually with her mouth even more open lol) for a few seconds like she is totally disgusted. Anyone elses cat do this?]


I try not to think too much about things like that as Jasper spends ages licking my hand and fingers every day!


----------



## Guest

Lol to both of your responses!


----------



## claire8234

So snakey. Iz you for eatsing or iz you for playing.......The (Mis)Adventures of Stitch


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I wish I hadn’t looked at that last picture! Sorry but I’m not a fan of snakes!

Who is watching who to eat. Snake or Stitch?


----------



## Brambles the cat

Brambles chilling in the sun taken a minute ago .I want to snuggle her fluffy belly .


----------



## claire8234

ewelsh said:


> Oh I wish I hadn't looked at that last picture! Sorry but I'm not a fan of snakes!
> 
> Who is watching who to eat. Snake or Stitch?


The snake is a sweetheart, she is gentle and calm. Its the cat you need to careful around!!


----------



## huckybuck

claire8234 said:


> View attachment 328057
> 
> 
> So snakey. Iz you for eatsing or iz you for playing.......The (Mis)Adventures of Stitch


Uh oh Little H has just asked where we can buy one of these new toys?????????


----------



## claire8234

huckybuck said:


> Uh oh Little H has just asked where we can buy one of these new toys?????????


Theyre good arent they? Very realistic


----------



## ewelsh

I’ve heard snakes are gentle & friendly, my only experience is of adders and cross grass snakes every summer! I must be the only person who wears wellington boots during a heat weave when in the garden.

Lovely markings on both your snake and cat actually


----------



## Charity

Mummy's girl. Toppy would never let me do this.


----------



## EL76

Our new xbox


----------



## claire8234

ewelsh said:


> I've heard snakes are gentle & friendly, my only experience is of adders and cross grass snakes every summer! I must be the only person who wears wellington boots during a heat weave when in the garden.
> 
> Lovely markings on both your snake and cat actually


We get grass snakes, they are big drama queens & pretend to be dead if you go anywhere near them!


----------



## ewelsh

Bunty you’ve been caught being a cuddle bunny! X


----------



## ewelsh

claire8234 said:


> We get grass snakes, they are big drama queens & pretend to be dead if you go anywhere near them!


I keep finding them amongst my strawberries and get stuck in the netting, they spit and hiss like mad, I'd never hurt one ever but I wouldn't mind if I never saw one again.
As for the adders, our friend is an ecologist who loved them! He moved them all on! To another wooden area where they would be safe, I was on edge for weeks after because of the cats and dogs, I have never mowed my lawns so much in my life ha!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Found the funniest/best cat bed ever in B&M.... if only jasper used cat beds hahaha


----------



## LJC675

Friday is weigh day.

Kalex - "Mummy I iz ready"


----------



## jasperthecat

Faye1995 said:


> Found the funniest/best cat bed ever in B&M.... if only jasper used cat beds hahaha
> View attachment 328089


I have three beds for my Jasper and he won't get in them let alone use any of them to sleep in yet if I put a cardboard box down he's straight in there and will even occasionally nod off in them! I can see me donating them to a suitable cause just as I've done with the foods he refuses to eat!


----------



## jasperthecat

LJC675 said:


> Friday is weigh day.
> 
> Kalex - "Mummy I iz ready"


Can I ask, are those scales good? 
I've been thinking of getting some for keeping an eye on Jasper's weight and if they're accurate, I will get a set. I had planned to construct a set of balance scales myself for weighing him which are obviously the most accurate of any type of scale but for convenience, something like yours would be be good if they're accurate.


----------



## LJC675

@jasperthecat They do seem to be pretty accurate, I read a lot of reviews before buying and these came out well. I have tested them against some precision kitchen scales that I have and they give the same measurement within 5g, I think the diff is that my precision ones go down to parts of a g and these do to the nearest 5gs, which is fine for cat weighing.


----------



## Smuge

Hmmmm. Something about this computer is different to how it looked on the box


----------



## Guest

Drowned balls
















Dead mouse









No remorse

And just to balance it out with non boring pictures... ;] This mornings play

Reverse play - as she is getting really fed up of being rubbish (these days! She was good at it at some point) at the proper way round


















My pretty marshmallow <3


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> Hmmmm. Something about this computer is different to how it looked on the box
> 
> View attachment 328158


Now my tv has exactly the same problem

-_-


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> Drowned balls
> View attachment 328113
> View attachment 328159
> 
> 
> Dead mouse
> View attachment 328114
> 
> 
> No remorse
> 
> And just to balance it out with non boring pictures... ;] This mornings play
> 
> Reverse play - as she is getting really fed up of being rubbish (these days! She was good at it at some point) at the proper way round
> View attachment 328160
> 
> 
> View attachment 328161
> 
> 
> My pretty marshmallow <3
> View attachment 328163


Lovely pics


----------



## Guest

Haha. Pet forums needs to introduce the ability to LOL and LOVE etc pictures in one click


----------



## jasperthecat

LJC675 said:


> @jasperthecat They do seem to be pretty accurate, I read a lot of reviews before buying and these came out well. I have tested them against some precision kitchen scales that I have and they give the same measurement within 5g, I think the diff is that my precision ones go down to parts of a g and these do to the nearest 5gs, which is fine for cat weighing.


Thanks for that. Yes, I use the traditional kitchen balance scales with the varying weights and they're very precise and never go wrong...but scales to the nearest 5gm is more than good enough for weighing Jasper so as you think they're good, can I ask where you got yours ( a link would be even better if you have the time ). as I'm sure there are many on the market and recommendation is always the best place to start. .


----------



## LJC675

jasperthecat said:


> Thanks for that. Yes, I use the traditional kitchen balance scales with the varying weights and they're very precise and never go wrong...but scales to the nearest 5gm is more than good enough for weighing Jasper so as you think they're good, can I ask where you got yours ( a link would be even better if you have the time ). as I'm sure there are many on the market and recommendation is always the best place to start. .


Mine are Buerer JBY80. I researched quite a bit and chose these specific ones, luckily I got some 2nd hand ones cheaply from ebay.

You can get them on amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beurer-956-00-JBY80-Baby-Scale/dp/B003ZDWFY8, but there are also some on ebay at a cheaper price (no boxes or something) but still new. https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...Xbeurer+jby80.TRS0&_nkw=beurer+jby80&_sacat=0


----------



## jasperthecat

LJC675 said:


> Mine are Buerer JBY80. I researched quite a bit and chose these specific ones, luckily I got some 2nd hand ones cheaply from ebay.
> 
> You can get them on amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beurer-956-00-JBY80-Baby-Scale/dp/B003ZDWFY8, but there are also some on ebay at a cheaper price (no boxes or something) but still new. https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...Xbeurer+jby80.TRS0&_nkw=beurer+jby80&_sacat=0


Thanks for that....just the kind of info I wanted! I don't mind paying for something new like that if they're accurate...hopefully I'd be able to use them for years to keep an eye on Jasper's weight regularly so I'd get my money's worth out of them in the long term. I've never been too fond of cheap scales as I've not had much luck with them.


----------



## jasperthecat

Well despite Jasper having a loose baby tooth, he's had chicken for breakfast and raw mince for lunch plus some dry food so it's certainly not affected his eating or his play as the pictures show from a few minutes ago with us playing with his spider that I made for him....he's about worn me and himself out this morning with all the play and now I can have a well earned rest and a cuppa and a Jaffa Cake while he's having his afternoon nap.

Anyone would think we never vacuum the house judging by the amount of fluff he gets on him. Always on his nose too!








.


----------



## LJC675

Well that's a good excuse not to do the ironing.


----------



## Paddypaws

Snoozy snuggly Milo


----------



## Gwen9244

Charlie and Tara.


----------



## Gwen9244

Now incorporating maisy.










And Tilly just chilling.


----------



## Gwen9244

jasperthecat said:


> Well despite Jasper having a loose baby tooth, he's had chicken for breakfast and raw mince for lunch plus some dry food so it's certainly not affected his eating or his play as the pictures show from a few minutes ago with us playing with his spider that I made for him....he's about worn me and himself out this morning with all the play and now I can have a well earned rest and a cuppa and a Jaffa Cake while he's having his afternoon nap.
> 
> Anyone would think we never vacuum the house judging by the amount of fluff he gets on him. Always on his nose too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Jasper has the most beautiful eyes!


----------



## Gwen9244

Sorry for bombarding the thread but this doesn't happen very often. The blackies settled!


----------



## ewelsh

Don’t apologise Gwen it’s great to see them all, Maisy on her chair/throne tickles me! 

Love you kitchen too! X


----------



## Gwen9244

ewelsh said:


> Don't apologise Gwen it's great to see them all, Maisy on her chair/throne tickles me!
> 
> Love you kitchen too! X


We barely get a look in on any of the bar stools! Thanks the kitchen is still a bit of a work in progress!


----------



## Gwen9244

Not sure what maisy is doing here but I so want to poke the white bit!


----------



## Smuge

The mighty huntress has succesfully defended her territory from the arachnid menace for the first time










Insects make her incredibly cross, until now they had all eluded her. She is so proud


----------



## Smuge

Tali would make a great Bond cat



















What a great sidekick for serious moments: 00-Meow


----------



## jasperthecat

Smuge said:


> The mighty huntress has succesfully defended her territory from the arachnid menace for the first time
> 
> Insects make her incredibly cross, until now they had all eluded her. She is so proud


Tali would do well to come and spend a little time with Jasper....he'll soon educate her in all the ways of dealing with the threat from arachnids...it's seems it's his life ambition to become the spider-finder general!
Spider hunting is part of his daily routine and when he's on spider duty you are not allowed to interrupt him until he's finished his rounds!


----------



## SbanR

Gwen9244 said:


> Charlie and Tara.
> 
> View attachment 328221


Gorgeous pic. They look like China bookends


----------



## Psygon

chatting with the neighbours


----------



## Emmasian

Bored boys on a rainy afternoon..


----------



## Emmasian

Till Rafa and Freya decide to join in Mummy's choir practice...


----------



## LJC675

Hey Suter, it must be my turn in the box soon.


----------



## Charity

Some new bags of catnip came today...whoopee!


----------



## LJC675

Charity said:


> Some new bags of catnip came today...whoopee!


Oh look at Toppy's gorgeous intoxicated face


----------



## Charity

LJC675 said:


> Oh look at Toppy's gorgeous intoxicated face


He always goes quiet and lies down after, I think he must get dizzy


----------



## Guest

This little shit (sorry saffi) decided she would only eat on the bed

(I had this idea 2 hours after her dinner refusal, and she scoffed it down like I was finallly feeding her something good, even though it was exactly the same, and something she has been enjoying until now..She was starving.. silly little monkey. I have no idea why she suddenly wouldn't eat in the regular feeding stations)


----------



## huckybuck

Little H got a new GIANT stinky flump!

And yes he growled!!!


----------



## Paddypaws

Wow @huckybuck that is one HELL of a flump! Where did you get it from?


----------



## Pavonine

I want to squeeze his little cheeks


----------



## huckybuck

Paddypaws said:


> Wow @huckybuck that is one HELL of a flump! Where did you get it from?


Giant rabbit fur kicker filled with potent power mix!!!

It is amazing!

https://www.facebook.com/FrenzyCatToy/

My only wish - you could pay extra to have it filled completely with drugs rather than just the ends. But it's massive and stinky and they love it so far!


----------



## Lisa2701

Lazy afternoon with a quiet peaceful house ... bliss


----------



## huckybuck

Little H is not giving up his flump!


----------



## ewelsh

That’s hilarious HB that new smelly toy is not going to be shared  any time soon.



Lovely actually seeing the cats we know so well in real life so to speak! X


----------



## Psygon

That kicker looks brilliant... off to order one


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Little H is not giving up his flump!


Oooh scary Little H. What would he do if you tried to take it away HB?


----------



## Purplecatlover

@huckybuck awwww! The way he sort of gallops away hahaha


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Oooh scary Little H. What would he do if you tried to take it away HB?


He hangs on like a dog would lol but if he gets really annoyed he'll swipe!

I do think he partly views it as a game because he keeps turning round to see if I'm following and holds his tail up when running!!!


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> Little H got a new GIANT stinky flump!
> 
> And yes he growled!!!
> 
> View attachment 328331


I love it when they growl like that! Saffi never does, but the foster kittens I had really growled (at bundles of string hahaha) one would take it under the bed and get really protective of his catch it was so funny


----------



## Guest

Hahahhahahahaha I am gonna come steal him. I wanna come play <3


----------



## Jaf

Ollie's favourite spot.


----------



## ewelsh

Jaf said:


> Ollie's favourite spot.
> 
> View attachment 328397


Libby come home


----------



## Shrike

huckybuck said:


> Little H is not giving up his flump!


The pictures we miss. I was watching Little H's video when Brooke came up and started to paw at him as he moved about the screen. Of course by the time I fetched a camera she had stopped doing it. 
Here she is still fascinated by Little H,but not enough to get off my lap! You'll have to take my word for it that she's rapt by his antics!


----------



## Emmasian

huckybuck said:


> Little H is not giving up his flump!


Oh he's just adorable! Totally agree he was wanting you to chase him - Teddy and Freya have what I call the "wicked run" when they steal something they shouldn't have, where they seize it in their jaws, shove their head up in the air and sort of prance off looking very pleased with themselves. The MC knickerbockers just add to the cuteness!


----------



## ewelsh

Brooke has a new crush! Going for the pedigree strong growling type!


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Little H is not giving up his flump!


Lol Little H is so funny, he's not sharing that with anyone. Love him xx


----------



## Smuge

Well we had a good run but I took Tali back to her breeder today. My OH wants a pet spider or wasp instead 









Ok, so this isnt true. But I did take her back to her breeder. She is molting her kitten coat and this is causing loads of knots. Her breeder gave her a really good bath then showed me how to strip out all the molting hair.

Madam is glad to be home! I am much more of a pushover lol it turns out that once you have had persians for 30 years you learn how to give a very efficient bath










She really is massive for a female Persian! They were shocked by how big she has grown in a short time. She still has a full year of growing ahead of her

Tali met her mum and lots of other Persians today! More importantly she met her half brother, the colourpoint exotic kitten who is coming home with us in a few weeks!

Because I happened to be around anyway I got to meet the kittens a few weeks before new owners usually get to say hello. They are absurdly cute and I have many pics, though as they arent my cats I would feel weird posting them here  i absolutely loved the exotic boy the breeder thought I would want


----------



## lymorelynn

Smuge said:


> though as they arent my cats I would feel weird posting them here


Ask your breeder if they're okay with that - she may not mind at all.

@Ringypie - you were saying about needing a bigger radiator bed the other day?


----------



## Psygon

lymorelynn said:


> Ask your breeder if they're okay with that - she may not mind at all.
> 
> @Ringypie - you were saying about needing a bigger radiator bed the other day?
> View attachment 328444


They look a bit squished. If you want I could take a couple off your hands. We have a spare radiator bed


----------



## Smuge

Tali is hiding. I simply have no idea where she could be....


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> Ask your breeder if they're okay with that - she may not mind at all.
> 
> @Ringypie - you were saying about needing a bigger radiator bed the other day?
> View attachment 328444


Oh they are just adorable all huddled up together :Happy:Kissxx


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Ask your breeder if they're okay with that - she may not mind at all.
> 
> @Ringypie - you were saying about needing a bigger radiator bed the other day?
> View attachment 328444


Seriously is there anything more scrumptious in this world than that! All those little tails, ears, fat bottoms all snuggled as one.

Lynn I'm amazed your radiator hasn't fallen off the wall yet!


----------



## ewelsh

@Smuge

Tali's face after her grooming/ stripping session is hilarious, that deserves a "cheesed off caption"


----------



## bluecordelia

I love that earthy Little H grumble. @huckybuck he is adorable and loves the chase!! X


----------



## Charity

Just waking up this morning










then deciding to have a lie in


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie sharing the love!


----------



## huckybuck

Shrike said:


> The pictures we miss. I was watching Little H's video when Brooke came up and started to paw at him as he moved about the screen. Of course by the time I fetched a camera she had stopped doing it.
> Here she is still fascinated by Little H,but not enough to get off my lap! You'll have to take my word for it that she's rapt by his antics!
> View attachment 328405
> View attachment 328408


That is just the sweetest thing!!! I'm glad she wasn't scared off by the growling - maybe she could tell he was playing?

He'll be so chuffed he has an admirer!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Lottie sharing the love!
> 
> View attachment 328485


That's lovely. I love dogs almost as much as cats. Are they always like this?


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> That's lovely. I love dogs almost as much as cats. Are they always like this?


No way, normally Lottie throws herself at the Spaniels ears and hangs on, I hear a rumpus so I have to peal Lottie off.


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Well we had a good run but I took Tali back to her breeder today. My OH wants a pet spider or wasp instead
> View attachment 328441
> 
> 
> Ok, so this isnt true. But I did take her back to her breeder. She is molting her kitten coat and this is causing loads of knots. Her breeder gave her a really good bath then showed me how to strip out all the molting hair.
> 
> Madam is glad to be home! I am much more of a pushover lol it turns out that once you have had persians for 30 years you learn how to give a very efficient bath
> 
> View attachment 328442
> 
> 
> She really is massive for a female Persian! They were shocked by how big she has grown in a short time. She still has a full year of growing ahead of her
> 
> Tali met her mum and lots of other Persians today! More importantly she met her half brother, the colourpoint exotic kitten who is coming home with us in a few weeks!
> 
> Because I happened to be around anyway I got to meet the kittens a few weeks before new owners usually get to say hello. They are absurdly cute and I have many pics, though as they arent my cats I would feel weird posting them here  i absolutely loved the exotic boy the breeder thought I would want


First of all thank you for giving me a mini heart attack..! I could not believe you took her back, but a part of me did. LOL 
Can we at least see pictures of ash? ;] Since he is technically almost yours.


----------



## Guest

ewelsh said:


> Lottie sharing the love!
> 
> View attachment 328485


I have always wanted a spaniel by the way :] That is a truly beautiful picture x


----------



## Fannyfanackapan

Just watched some little H vids, Poppy was totally unimpressed, Lith woke up & took it as an invitation to tell him to shut up  Argentium decided to have a growl off  So funny, he was really giving it some attitude, clearly he wanted whatever little H had. That is definitely a play growl BTW, when I take Argie to the vets, he is so much louder than that along with the spitting. A woman in the waiting room thought he was a dog & that was through a shut door. The face, galumphing & tail are all so much Argie, including the little nose wrinkle when he is holding something & growling & trying to stop you from taking it. I absolutely love it, so cute.


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> @Smuge
> 
> Tali's face after her grooming/ stripping session is hilarious, that deserves a "cheesed off caption"




















She is feeling better now that she is back in her basket


----------



## Psygon

CK has worked out how to open drawers... the little tinker.


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> CK has worked out how to open drawers... the little tinker.
> 
> View attachment 328503


Haha looks like he might not be the only one...someone is watching very closely!!


----------



## Fannyfanackapan

How cheeky 
are your guys Burmillas? They look like Lithium in a different colour just a little bit chunkier. I quite often see her in that pose, she is soooo nosy


----------



## Guest

Suddenly she loves this bed


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Ask your breeder if they're okay with that - she may not mind at all.
> 
> @Ringypie - you were saying about needing a bigger radiator bed the other day?
> View attachment 328444


Ohh! Cosmo would love to be squeezed in there too!


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> Haha looks like he might not be the only one...someone is watching very closely!!


yeah... I'm worried.  We just had our kitchen redone and went totally with drawers instead of cupboards...



Fannyfanackapan said:


> How cheeky
> are your guys Burmillas? They look like Lithium in a different colour just a little bit chunkier. I quite often see her in that pose, she is soooo nosy


Tonkinese, so IIRC Lithium is a Burmese? So yup - they probably do look similar!


----------



## Smuge

As I mentioned earlier Tali was in a house full of Persians (and several dogs - the cats are the boss) earlier with lots of them running around while she was both in and out of her carrier.

She only had 1 hiss, right at the very start when a 14 year old came up and sniffed her. Aside from that she was fine, curious even. I know it wasnt her territory, but that has to bode well for introducing the new kitten into her life doesnt it? She even met the kitten and her mum, though she was in the carrier at that point

Several of the adult Persians sat and watched Tali have a bath today. I wonder if it was like some sort of sick initiation ritual for them lol.

None of the adults seemed romotely bothered by Tali appearing in their house today, I suppose that says something about how laid back they are as a breed

I also love love love that her breeder has several 14/15 year old cats running around that are obviously loved pets and have nothing to do with breeding. There was one very old girl who had lost her sight in an accident but is still happily walking around.

She was as good as gold while getting bathed, dried and er demoulted? Today, not even a single meow of protest. She could very clearly tell that the breeder wasnt even slightly interested in any dramatics... she likes to push her luck with me. I must be too soft


----------



## LJC675

We iz on morning bird watch (they are both in this pic):









Kalex - I iz the master of camouflage:


----------



## cava14 una

Spice having an evening nap


----------



## LJC675

Hey Mummy, there's an even bigger tree down the end of the garden, not been up there before, I'm gonna have a go.

Woohoo, look at me, I iz higher than ever.

Mummy - Very clever Suter, please try not to fall out.










Oooh, what's that over there. It's a bridge to the mystical outside world, can I make it?

Here goes, see you later............































So 2 hours later, having lowered the cat fencing on one side of the fence, the tree now cat proofed so the escape route blocked against future adventures. The little nomad pops back over the fence into the garden.

















What!!! I'm puffed out after my adventure, I iz trying to get some sleep.


----------



## Smuge

LJC675 said:


> We iz on morning bird watch (they are both in this pic):
> View attachment 328532
> 
> 
> Kalex - I iz the mater of camouflage:
> 
> View attachment 328533


Awesome cat tree!


----------



## Smuge

Mmmmm breakfast


----------



## LJC675

whompingwillow said:


> Suddenly she loves this bed
> View attachment 328505


That is brilliant


----------



## Charity

[QUO


LJC675 said:


> Hey Mummy, there's an even bigger tree down the end of the garden, not been up there before, I'm gonna have a go.
> 
> Woohoo, look at me, I iz higher than ever.
> 
> Mummy - Very clever Suter, please try not to fall out.
> 
> View attachment 328548
> 
> 
> Oooh, what's that over there. It's a bridge to the mystical outside world, can I make it?
> 
> Here goes, see you later............
> 
> View attachment 328541
> View attachment 328542
> View attachment 328543
> View attachment 328544
> 
> 
> So 2 hours later, having lowered the cat fencing on one side of the fence, the tree now cat proofed so the escape route blocked against future adventures. The little nomad pops back over the fence into the garden.
> 
> View attachment 328545
> View attachment 328546
> 
> 
> What!!! I'm puffed out after my adventure, I iz trying to get some sleep.
> View attachment 328547


Ha ha! They won't let you get the better of them. Hope you have better luck with your escapee that we had, we lost the battle


----------



## ewelsh

Who's the boss here? Ummmmmmmmm


----------



## Eleora

Shame it came out blury,

http://oi67.tinypic.com/2u88m4x.jpg


----------



## Eleora

huckybuck said:


> Little H is not giving up his flump!


Love it! :HilariousMolly was asleep she stuck her head up and watched when I played it


----------



## Smuge

I would like one of those sausages please dad


----------



## Smuge

Strange little creature


----------



## Purplecatlover

Can't believe how big he's getting!


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Who's the boss here? Ummmmmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 328574


Brilliant - exactly how it should be!!

Love the dog basket, it makes the best cat bed- the HBs def need one of those - where did you find it??


----------



## huckybuck

Andrea77 said:


> Love it! :HilariousMolly was asleep she stuck her head up and watched when I played it


Ooh Little H is so excited he's on the telly - he thinks he's a celebrity!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 328602
> 
> 
> Can't believe how big he's getting!


HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!! And it's wonderful!!!!


----------



## Guest

Sounds she was making whilst sleeping .. (ETA: does anyone else's cat do this? Saffi does often have bubbly/snory breathing , I have taken her to the vet a few times about it, and she thinks it's nothing to worry about. I am wondering if these sounds she makes in her sleep sometimes is just dreaming?)


----------



## jasperthecat

I go to the trouble of buying Jasper three cat beds in total in an effort to get him one which he actually likes and what does he do? Lays next to it resting his head on it while laying on the old cushion he's laid on since we first brought him home as a tiny kitten.


----------



## LJC675

Mummy, Iz having a bath, we better go and make sure she doesn't drown.

Sorry - not a very good quality video as I'm aiming straight at a window. Here's the little Kalex & Suter brigade doing their normal bath time observation, usually starts with watching from the window session, then joining in with the cleaning session, ending with them both perched on the side of the bath peering in.


----------



## Charity

Quiet please. cat sleeping


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Brilliant - exactly how it should be!!
> 
> Love the dog basket, it makes the best cat bed- the HBs def need one of those - where did you find it??


I bought that one at a craft fare years ago, I have loads of wicker beds around the house, they all take a battering with big dogs, the beds remain and the pads or blankets just washed or changed according to the room, the favourite is the wicker on legs, have a look at PetNHome they do great dog wicker beds and OKA do smart ones but built to last mine has lasted 9 yrs so far X

Don't get cat ones, I've noticed they are weaker, go dog far more robust. X

@LJC675 your video was just beautiful, I wish my 3 were that loving towards each other.

@Charity how you haven't eaten Toppy by now I will never know, every inch of Toppy is adorable. How's Bunty doing?


----------



## Charity

[QUOTE

@Charity how you haven't eaten Toppy by now I will never know, every inch of Toppy is adorable. How's Bunty doing?[/QUOTE]

Eat Toppy!! Never.

Bunty's being very friendly and loving this week (when she's indoors that is). Still nibbling though


----------



## Guest

Off it goes


----------



## Guest

<3


----------



## ewelsh

Poor Bunty! Sending lots of no nibbling vibes xx


----------



## ewelsh

Mummy is this for me?









No catnip yet mummy


----------



## Gwen9244

Ooh a box!


----------



## Charity

That is some box!!


----------



## ewelsh

Yes Libby did get in the box which in turn made my Labrador jump and leap on the box, with Libby inside.

Libby no longer likes boxes!


----------



## Gwen9244

Bad doggy!


----------



## LJC675

AW poor Libby.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Yes Libby did get in the box which in turn made my Labrador jump and leap on the box, with Libby inside.
> 
> Libby no longer likes boxes!


On Santa's naughty list...no not Libby....Labby


----------



## Summercat

Another box! This was today:


----------



## Smuge

Cat? Or ball of fluff? You decide


----------



## Charity

That's a nice cosy fit, hope she doesn't grow much bigger.


----------



## ewelsh

Tali looks like those stunning Russian hats


----------



## Smuge

Ever wondered what your cat would look like if you turned them in to a rug? I Know.


















She would make a great bath mat


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Very helpful thank you  think I will go with the diogenes
> 
> Yea im Looking for something pretty big as an alternative to the cat tree so that when we have two there is always somewhere for the other to run off to for space


I found myself here because I am having a which barrel dilemma too.. old story right? No amount of posts is helping me decide between the two (natural paradise/diagones)


----------



## Guest

New fancy pom pom


----------



## jasperthecat

Caught the naughty little bu**er in the act! He's been a right so and so this morning...This time playing tug of war with the flower vase. He was determined to pull it over.

Moments after this shot was taken, the vase came tumbling over but luckily I caught it before it fell off the windowsill otherwise I'd have been in trouble from my OH as she doesn't approve of him being up there and it's me who always encourages him to get up but if he can't behave I'll have to have a re-think!
He's getting to be a proper cheeky one just lately...into absolutely everything! It's like having a child to look after again! Right now he's shredding a carrier full of old receipts, papers etc which I have been sorting through in order to to dispose of..... seems it's just one of those days!

Do you ever have those sort of days with your cat?


----------



## ewelsh

Brilliant photo of Jasper, caught red handed.

I would put good money on Jasper breaking that vase!

If I were you, I would start thinking up an excuse ready!


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> Brilliant photo of Jasper, caught red handed.
> 
> I would put good money on Jasper breaking that vase!
> 
> If I were you, I would start thinking up an excuse ready!


I think you're right!

While I was in the middle of posting the image, I heard another bang from the bedroom area but after a quick look I couldn't see anything so I left... However I've just been into the en-suite shower room where I'd earlier been clearing a slightly blocked shower tray with one of those rubber plungers with the wooden handle which I'd stood on top of the toilet cistern and it was on the floor so that explains the bang!
He's being very naughty today!


----------



## Eleora

jasperthecat said:


> Caught the naughty little bu**er in the act! He's been a right so and so this morning...This time playing tug of war with the flower vase. He was determined to pull it over.
> 
> Moments after this shot was taken, the vase came tumbling over but luckily I caught it before it fell off the windowsill otherwise I'd have been in trouble from my OH as she doesn't approve of him being up there and it's me who always encourages him to get up but if he can't behave I'll have to have a re-think!
> He's getting to be a proper cheeky one just lately...into absolutely everything! It's like having a child to look after again! Right now he's shredding a carrier full of old receipts, papers etc which I have been sorting through in order to to dispose of..... seems it's just one of those days!
> 
> Do you ever have those sort of days with your cat?


Hahaha too funny. You can get Quake Hold Mueseum gel from Amazon it will stick ornaments down without damaging the surface.


----------



## jasperthecat

Andrea77 said:


> Hahaha too funny. You can get Quake Hold Mueseum gel from Amazon it will stick ornaments down without damaging the surface.


It looks like I'll need some if he goes on like that! He had another go a few minutes later so the clatter of the vase falling and the flowers falling everywhere didn't put him off! Right now I'm having a bit of peace as he's having his afternoon nap! I think I just might join him.


----------



## Charity

Staying in with her pal this afternoon


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Staying in with her pal this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 328833


Awwww that is a gorgeous picture! Great angle xx


----------



## LJC675

Woooaa, squashy, but very cute


----------



## Smuge

Why do they never share the sausages with me:



















Feeling a bit torn today. Tali's breeder contacted me earlier to say that she has rehomed one of her kittens after the owners circumstances changed. A cuddly little boy just a little younger than Tali.

Id love to help her out but we think our hearts are set on the exotic boy from the latest litter. Im sure she will find a great home soon but I still feel a bit bad


----------



## Smuge

I iz so mistreated in this house  no matter how many times I put the tweezers on the floor the hunans pick them up again. I iz sure that they are taunting me


----------



## Gwen9244

Some kitties chilling out and some playing!


----------



## ewelsh

Aww what are the boxes Gwen? Beds or litter trays. X


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Aww what are the boxes Gwen? Beds or litter trays. X


Must be litter trays. I have the same pets at home litter mat, they are great


----------



## ewelsh

Smuge said:


> Must be litter trays. I have the same pets at home litter mat, they are great


Wow I've never seen any like that before, how clever! Much nicer than hooded trays, do I take it you lift the box off?


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Wow I've never seen any like that before, how clever! Much nicer than hooded trays, do I take it you lift the box off?


Oh i dunno, I just have the same sticky mats that suck up all the loose litter


----------



## Gwen9244

ewelsh said:


> Aww what are the boxes Gwen? Beds or litter trays. X


Litter box boxes.


----------



## Gwen9244

ewelsh said:


> Wow I've never seen any like that before, how clever! Much nicer than hooded trays, do I take it you lift the box off?


They open at the side with a pull out shelf.


----------



## ewelsh

Clever and much nicer than plastic beige or grey hooded boxes. May I ask where you got them from Gwen. X


----------



## Gwen9244

ewelsh said:


> Clever and much nicer than plastic beige or grey hooded boxes. May I ask where you got them from Gwen. X


The guy that fitted the kitchen made them for me. In hindsight I wish that the front pulled down.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I say bespoke litter trays lucky cats! 

They look really lovely Gwen which matches your new kitchen and of course your fur babies xx


----------



## Gwen9244

ewelsh said:


> Oh I say bespoke litter trays lucky cats!
> 
> They look really lovely Gwen which matches your new kitchen and of course your fur babies xx


Thank you. He also made the radiator covers as we wanted deeper ones so the cats can luxuriate on them when the heating is on. Please excuse the detritus on the cover!


----------



## ewelsh

I wish you would send your man up to me, I need a good carpenter! 
He has done a lovely job. Win win all round, fabulous kitchen and spoilt happy cats! X


----------



## Guest

kittening about with this playful monkey
















She was being so funny this evening (hardly captured on camera, I was too busy joining in the fun and she was too speedy)

She really seems to be be making up for her years of not getting to be a young cat <3


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

The lady who runs the house








(That food was all out ready to go to a local shelter)
Sorry last one


----------



## Charity

Toppy's watching very early morning TV, it wasn't until I stopped taking the photo I realised the programme was something to do with cats which explains his interest.


----------



## ewelsh

Was it “Top Cat”.


----------



## Charity

Good guess but no. It was one of these shopping channels so I wasn't taking much notice.


----------



## Gwen9244

Charity said:


> Good guess but no. It was one of these shopping channels so I wasn't taking much notice.


What did Toppy have his eye on?


----------



## Purplecatlover

This is what jasper thinks to Judge Rinder....


----------



## jasperthecat

Yesterday, Jasper had the vase and contents tipped over...had the spill put him off....NOOO!

We had a quick shower of rain again today and he loves being on the window sill trying to catch the raindrops which run down the window ( something he got into in our caravan ) and after he got bored, once again his attention turned to the flower vase but this time I was ready and lifted him down ( not before I took some more pics of course ).

I think I'll have to build him a naughty step if he carries on like this!


----------



## Eleora

Molly this morning with her wiggly worm



















Then there was two crows fighting near the window


----------



## Eleora

Molly with her Stinky Puff from Purrs in our Hearts, she loves the smell of the Valerian in it so much she tries to taste it :Joyful


----------



## Smuge

She is a lot of work.... but gosh we love her

Looking at this pic? She sure as hell doesn't look like a 7 (almost 8) month old kitten


----------



## Eleora

jasperthecat said:


> Yesterday, Jasper had the vase and contents tipped over...had the spill put him off....NOOO!
> 
> We had a quick shower of rain again today and he loves being on the window sill trying to catch the raindrops which run down the window ( something he got into in our caravan ) and after he got bored, once again his attention turned to the flower vase but this time I was ready and lifted him down ( not before I took some more pics of course ).
> 
> I think I'll have to build him a naughty step if he carries on like this!


lol. Molly used to do the same until I sprayed all my flowers with Bitter Apple. Wish I had got a picture of her face when she tasted the sprayed flowers :Wtf


----------



## jasperthecat

Andrea77 said:


> lol. Molly used to do the same until I sprayed all my flowers with Bitter Apple. Wish I had got a picture of her face when she tasted the sprayed flowers :Wtf


Now that's given me an idea!


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha got a full brush through while he was sleeping, woke up at the end to protest and swindle some treats and then decided to go out and ruin all my hard work!


----------



## Charity

Gwen9244 said:


> What did Toppy have his eye on?


I wasn't taking much notice and at 6.00 a.m. before I'd even had a cuppa I was too foggy to absorb it anyway


----------



## LJC675

Yeah bubble wrap, new bed


----------



## Smuge

Iz is queen of dis castle


----------



## Eleora

Smuge said:


> She is a lot of work.... but gosh we love her
> 
> Looking at this pic? She sure as hell doesn't look like a 7 (almost 8) month old kitten
> 
> View attachment 328939


I thought she was an adult! My Molly is teeny in comparison lol.


----------



## Britt




----------



## Smuge

Andrea77 said:


> I thought she was an adult! My Molly is teeny in comparison lol.


Nope! Just a massive toddler. Unusual for a Persian girl









At least another full year of growing ahead of her


----------



## Smuge

@Andrea77 this was Tali when she actually looked her age... not that long ago! She is at least 3 times the size now and is also much darker


----------



## Eleora

Smuge said:


> @Andrea77 this was Tali when she actually looked her age... not that long ago! She is at least 3 times the size now and is also much darker
> 
> View attachment 328993
> 
> View attachment 328991
> 
> View attachment 328992


Omg how adorable! Maybe she has some Ragdoll cat in her that is why she is is growing so fast?


----------



## Smuge

Andrea77 said:


> Omg how adorable! Maybe she has some Ragdoll cat in her that is why she is is growing so fast?


Nah she is a full Persian, but very adorable


----------



## Eilidh

Warm kitty, sleepy kitty, little ball of fur, purr purr purr (for all you big bang lovers)


----------



## jadeh31

Ive been away in holiday since Sunday and this was my greeting on return! Barely left me all day


----------



## Jaf

Brave Mash has snuck in and come for a cuddle. Lovely tufty bits on her ears.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Smuge

Such a grumpy looking kitten at times lol


----------



## LJC675

I haz been playing outside all afternoon, now I iz sleepy.


----------



## MissKittyKat

What you looking at Mum?










"Please stop taking the photos, I know I'm gooorrrrrggggeeeoooouuuusssss" x


----------



## Smuge

Go sit on the other sofa dad


----------



## Guest

This toy creation was definitely a good idea - still unfinished but since she is enjoying it so much, I can procrastinate the finishing up part for a while.. 


















Hey, what you doing *there*? Embarrassing me like that


----------



## Eleora

Did you make the ball?


----------



## Guest

Andrea77 said:


> Did you make the ball?


No but I would like to try making pom-poms. I did buy her a hand made pompom by someone who makes toys. It's the orange Pom you might have seen. It's much nicer quality, and has valerian in it I think. She does like it, but she likes the penny ones better - I think it's the size and squishyness, they are also much lighter which means she can whiz around. Ha


----------



## Eilidh

jasperthecat said:


> Yesterday, Jasper had the vase and contents tipped over...had the spill put him off....NOOO!
> 
> We had a quick shower of rain again today and he loves being on the window sill trying to catch the raindrops which run down the window ( something he got into in our caravan ) and after he got bored, once again his attention turned to the flower vase but this time I was ready and lifted him down ( not before I took some more pics of course ).
> 
> I think I'll have to build him a naughty step if he carries on like this!


He really is a beautiful cat.


----------



## Eleora

She is just loving that box. I have noticed that cats seem to prefer home made toys and odd bits and bobs


----------



## Smuge

Silly bugger managed to get caught on my shirt


----------



## LJC675

Smuge said:


> Silly bugger managed to get caught on my shirt


That's brilliant, I love that it looks like she's just laying there thinking 'can someone help me pleeeaassee'


----------



## Smuge

LJC675 said:


> That's brilliant, I love that it looks like she's just laying there thinking 'can someone help me pleeeaassee'


Lol my OH saved her

She did look very peeved by the situation


----------



## Eleora

whompingwillow said:


> No but I would like to try making pom-poms. I did buy her a hand made pompom by someone who makes toys. It's the orange Pom you might have seen. It's much nicer quality, and has valerian in it I think. She does like it, but she likes the penny ones better - I think it's the size and squishyness, they are also much lighter which means she can whiz around. Ha


Oh I have seen that pompom before!. Molly loves valerian she rubs her face and licks toys with it. You have a very stunning and healthy looking cat x


----------



## Emmasian

One Teddypumpkin Esquire incapable of staying awake after a hard day doing naff all. Note the decision to lie on Mummy's expensive pashmina sigh.


----------



## Smuge

Life is hard for spoilt house kittens


----------



## Eleora

Hmmm... anything in here I might find amusing or tasty?


----------



## Guest

Andrea77 said:


> Oh I have seen that pompom before!. Molly loves valerian she rubs her face and licks toys with it. You have a very stunning and healthy looking cat x


I am so happy to hear that - thank you
Aw cute :] I think Saffi likes valerian too xx


----------



## Smuge

Feeling a bit under the weather tonight. She was sick earlier and that is very unusual. Though I did give her ham earlier as a treat so maybe thst upset her tumny


----------



## Gwen9244

Smuge said:


> Feeling a bit under the weather tonight. She was sick earlier and that is very unusual. Though I did give her ham earlier as a treat so maybe thst upset her tumny
> 
> View attachment 329354
> 
> View attachment 329355


Poor Tali. Our lot love ham. You could try Tali on some poached chicken until her tummy settles down.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper looking very majestic x


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Feeling a bit under the weather tonight. She was sick earlier and that is very unusual. Though I did give her ham earlier as a treat so maybe thst upset her tumny
> 
> View attachment 329354
> 
> View attachment 329355


Aw poor tali, hope she feels more perky soon x


----------



## Gwen9244

Faye1995 said:


> Jasper looking very majestic x
> View attachment 329359


Is that Jasper loving his new scratch post?


----------



## Psygon

Went to make coffee. Came back to CK the sofa thief  :Cat


----------



## Purplecatlover

Gwen9244 said:


> Is that Jasper loving his new scratch post?


It is! He is still exploring it all, he's been right to the top and everywhere now on his own  even jumped from the very top to the floor to get down which is fab for him!!! Xx


----------



## LJC675

Faye1995 said:


> It is! He is still exploring it all, he's been right to the top and everywhere now on his own  even jumped from the very top to the floor to get down which is fab for him!!! Xx


Go Jasper !!!!


----------



## Matrod

Sleepy old man :Yawn . I've got a litter tray in my bedroom for Matilda & he's decided to start using it, he gets very excited after using it & has to go on a rampage afterwards, he woke me up a few times in the night whizzing about & shrieking, I think he's worn himself out! It's very nerve wracking as he often stands up mid wee & it goes far & wide :Nailbiting


----------



## SbanR

Faye1995 said:


> It is! He is still exploring it all, he's been right to the top and everywhere now on his own  even jumped from the very top to the floor to get down which is fab for him!!! Xx


Hey Faye. I've just noticed that you're now a VERY IMPORTANT PERSON!!! When did that happen?


----------



## Purplecatlover

SbanR said:


> Hey Faye. I've just noticed that you're now a VERY IMPORTANT PERSON!!! When did that happen?


Hahaha well you know  I always knew I'd make it to the top  hahahahaha jasper says he takes full credit for it as he's now a calander model! Xx


----------



## Guest




----------



## Smuge

Sleepy sunday


----------



## LJC675

Kalex is having a busy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Gwen9244

Faye1995 said:


> Hahaha well you know  I always knew I'd make it to the top  hahahahaha jasper says he takes full credit for it as he's now a calander model! Xx


I hope it hasn't gone to his head!


----------



## Gwen9244

Smuge said:


> Sleepy sunday
> 
> View attachment 329424


Is Tali feeling better today?


----------



## Charity

Faye1995 said:


> Hahaha well you know  I always knew I'd make it to the top  hahahahaha jasper says he takes full credit for it as he's now a calander model! Xx


He's never going to let you forget he's more of a celebrity than you are.


----------



## Smuge

Daaaaaaad the magic spinning box is doing it again!


----------



## Smuge

Tali has been battling the red ribbon menace for about a week now


----------



## Psygon

This is definitely the favourite bed at the moment...

Tummy rub?


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> This is definitely the favourite bed at the moment...
> 
> Tummy rub?
> 
> View attachment 329504


Now that's what I call relaxed!


----------



## Jaf

I think Ollie is made of custard, he is dripping off the sofa!


----------



## Eleora

A Pheasant feather Molly's favourite stand alone toy, then its straws.


----------



## Guest

Actively ignoring me









:Joyful


----------



## Purplecatlover

This little cutie has been to the vets today to have a check up and in 10 days he's put on 300g(the last month he's lost weight) he's doing well with his electrolytes too which is amazing. Seen such an improvement with the electrolytes  he was so well behaved for mr vet so he's having lots of cuddles xx


----------



## jasperthecat

I was looking at just how much Jasper has actually grown in the short space of less than three months. 
The first pic is when he was a tiny little underweight kitten around 10 weeks old, taken at our caravan. 
The second one was him sat on my OH yesterday at just over five months old. He was the runt of the litter back then but now he's certainly making up for it

By the time he's 12 months old I reckon he'll sure be one big lump!


----------



## Purplecatlover

whompingwillow said:


> Actively ignoring me
> View attachment 329609
> 
> 
> :Joyful


Hahahahaha she couldn't make it any more obvious could she! Xx


----------



## Eleora

whompingwillow said:


> Actively ignoring me
> View attachment 329609
> 
> 
> :Joyful


Lol :Hilarious is this because of the broken bit of her cat tree?


----------



## Eleora

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 329616
> 
> 
> This little cutie has been to the vets today to have a check up and in 10 days he's put on 300g(the last month he's lost weight) he's doing well with his electrolytes too which is amazing. Seen such an improvement with the electrolytes  he was so well behaved for mr vet so he's having lots of cuddles xx


Awww bless his wee mittens


----------



## Guest

Andrea77 said:


> Lol :Hilarious is this because of the broken bit of her cat tree?


Quite possibly!! But also because I think in this case it's for no reason whatsoever - just because she can ... which is totally fair enough lol


----------



## lymorelynn

A very pretty but very cheeky Sapphire Seas this afternoon


----------



## EL76

Look at that fluffy belly


----------



## Smuge

Life is tough


----------



## Smuge

Gwen9244 said:


> Is Tali feeling better today?


She is very sleepy these days, but I think she is feeling better


----------



## Gwen9244

whompingwillow said:


> Actively ignoring me
> View attachment 329609
> 
> 
> :Joyful


What have you done to upset her?


----------



## Gwen9244

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 329616
> 
> 
> This little cutie has been to the vets today to have a check up and in 10 days he's put on 300g(the last month he's lost weight) he's doing well with his electrolytes too which is amazing. Seen such an improvement with the electrolytes  he was so well behaved for mr vet so he's having lots of cuddles xx


Bless little jasper looking so healthy and happy!


----------



## Guest

Gwen9244 said:


> What have you done to upset her?


She wasn't upset, she was perfectly content I think - but she turned her back on me like that after taking a few photos.. So I would say that was the reason?


----------



## Summercat

This eve, in between bouts of ball chasing:


----------



## Smuge

The war of the ribbon continues


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## huckybuck

Small miracle happened yesterday. 
Grace is not a lap cat she's more of a budge up next to you cat..










However...first time ever at the age of nearly 4


----------



## Eleora

A few seconds before the charge


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> Small miracle happened yesterday.
> Grace is not a lap cat she's more of a budge up next to you cat..
> 
> However...first time ever at the age of nearly 4


Woohoo, how exciting. So did you end up siting there as still as possible trying not to disturb her and end up with achy legs?


----------



## Eleora

LJC675 said:


> Woohoo, how exciting. So did you end up siting there as still as possible trying not to disturb her and end up with achy legs?


Worse when you need a pee.


----------



## LJC675

Keeping an eye on the 'goings on' outside.


----------



## Summercat

@Andrea77 
Love the little steps to the house!


----------



## Smuge

She is very sleepy these days. Still eating normally though, maybe she is just getting lazy lol


----------



## Gwen9244

Smuge said:


> She is very sleepy these days. Still eating normally though, maybe she is just getting lazy lol
> 
> View attachment 329701
> 
> View attachment 329702


They do tend to slow down once autumn/winter arrives. 3 out of our 4 are currently snuggled down on various beds/chairs.


----------



## Charity




----------



## Gwen9244

Charity said:


> View attachment 329703


Aawww gorgeous Toppy!


----------



## Lavellan

Look at this lil model. <3


----------



## huckybuck

Huck has always been a lap boy..


----------



## huckybuck

Err hello?????


----------



## Eilidh

Matrod said:


> I had to share this as it's just happened. Every single night I have to carry Matilda to bed in her box, some nights she doesn't want to go & will throw herself down in the box in a right old mood
> View attachment 258163


She really was a beauty. Stunning wee one.


----------



## KittenEevee

Eevee relaxing, 5 seconds later,up to mischief while I am trying to sleep.


----------



## LJC675

Smuge said:


> Daaaaaaad the magic spinning box is doing it again!​


Kalex is watching the same chanel this morning:


----------



## mewtoo

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 329644


My god. What a puss.


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> Small miracle happened yesterday.
> Grace is not a lap cat she's more of a budge up next to you cat.
> However...first time ever at the age of nearly 4





huckybuck said:


> Huck has always been a lap boy..


You're going to need one of these soon:


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## Guest

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 329735


He is such a cutie :] He looks well too


----------



## Purplecatlover

whompingwillow said:


> He is such a cutie :] He looks well too


I love how he lays like that with his legs and his fluffy tum!!! hahaha


----------



## Gwen9244

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 329735


What a gorgeous belly.


----------



## Eleora

I love this thread it makes me so happy to see all these beautiful kittys everyday


----------



## huckybuck

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 329735


I really really want to sniff that tummy!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover

huckybuck said:


> I really really want to sniff that tummy!!!


You'd have plenty of chances, he's a right flirt he's always got his belly out!


----------



## mewtoo

huckybuck said:


> I really really want to sniff that tummy!!!


Ha.
That tummy would tempt anyone, but I would be wondering, "now is he going to pretend that my head is a mouse, or isn't he going to pretend that my head is a mouse".


----------



## Eleora

Molly found a way to get from her old cat tree on to some furniture, I put the tree in this room until I can get rid of it. I will have to find something else she can use to get up there now, she seems to like it up there I put a blanket folded into a pillowcase so its nice and comfy.


----------



## LJC675

@Andrea77 That looks like a busy morning


----------



## Eleora

LJC675 said:


> @Andrea77 That looks like a busy morning


Yes, I am just about to relax now with some tea and a pear tart from Morrisons. Molly is easy its the husband who makes up for 10 kids


----------



## Purplecatlover

I know it's not a picture of a cat but this was the sunset last night. It was just too breathtaking not to share, sorry if not allowed!


----------



## Eleora

Faye1995 said:


> I know it's not a picture of a cat but this was the sunset last night. It was just too breathtaking not to share, sorry if not allowed!
> View attachment 329750


Oh that is stunning, I am going to make that my desktop wallpaper.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Andrea77 said:


> Oh that is stunning, I am going to make that my desktop wallpaper.


The colours just blew me away, I couldn't believe it! X


----------



## Smuge

Someone is guarding the cheese dreamies


----------



## Eleora

Smuge said:


> Someone is guarding the cheese dreamies
> 
> View attachment 329751


From you eating them?


----------



## Smuge

The red ribbon war has now been raging for a week





































Grumpy kitten


----------



## Smuge

I hope she spends as much time grooming her brother as she spends grooming this scratching post


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> I hope she spends as much time grooming her brother as she spends grooming this scratching post
> 
> View attachment 329779


Or me for that matter lol


----------



## Summercat

@Smuge 
Hmm I am going to have to get my little guy a ribbon:Cat Right now he has a bit of twine and a red papery bit that was tied around a bottle of pasta sauce. The ribbon looks fun!


----------



## Emmasian

Smuge said:


> The red ribbon war has now been raging for a week
> 
> View attachment 329757
> 
> 
> View attachment 329758
> 
> 
> View attachment 329759
> 
> 
> View attachment 329760
> 
> 
> Grumpy kitten
> View attachment 329761


@Smuge she is adorable, but please do watch her with that ribbon. The only reason I say this is because Freya and Rafa once had a tug of war with some florist's ribbon and ended up swallowing half each. They ended up at the emergency vet at 2am having an emetic injection each that made them vomit, as apparently it can get wrapped round the intestine and cause all sorts of chaos. (The side effect of the drug was like they'd had 20 pints each - Rafa was cross eyed and Freya could only walk sideways - but it was a nightmare at the time which I wouldn't wish on anyone).


----------



## Eilidh

Andrea77 said:


> Molly found a way to get from her old cat tree on to some furniture, I put the tree in this room until I can get rid of it. I will have to find something else she can use to get up there now, she seems to like it up there I put a blanket folded into a pillowcase so its nice and comfy.


@Andrea77 Your Molly is just a wee darling. Love these


----------



## Eleora

Eilidh said:


> @Andrea77 Your Molly is just a wee darling. Love these


She is my lttle white baby angel :Happy


----------



## Fred&KiKi

HOLIDAYS ARE COMING!!! (if looks could kill fred would be looking for a new owner! lol)


----------



## Smuge

Fred&KiKi said:


> View attachment 329795
> HOLIDAYS ARE COMING!!! (if looks could kill fred would be looking for a new owner! lol)


Aww thats cute

Our vet are bringing in a santa and a professional photographer. You can get pics of your pet with santa for free - cant wait


----------



## Smuge

Emmasian said:


> @Smuge she is adorable, but please do watch her with that ribbon. The only reason I say this is because Freya and Rafa once had a tug of war with some florist's ribbon and ended up swallowing half each. They ended up at the emergency vet at 2am having an emetic injection each that made them vomit, as apparently it can get wrapped round the intestine and cause all sorts of chaos. (The side effect of the drug was like they'd had 20 pints each - Rafa was cross eyed and Freya could only walk sideways - but it was a nightmare at the time which I wouldn't wish on anyone).


Aww that is horrible  i have only let her play with her when I am dangling it so far, I will make sure it isnt left sitting around!

Didnt even get it for her, it was part of a raffle I won and she is just obsessed with it.

Thank you for the warning, would never have guessed a ribbon could cause so much trouble

On a lighter note, time for bed:


----------



## Emmasian

Smuge said:


> Aww that is horrible  i have only let her play with her when I am dangling it so far, I will make sure it isnt left sitting around!
> 
> Didnt even get it for her, it was part of a raffle I won and she is just obsessed with it.
> 
> Thank you for the warning, would never have guessed a ribbon could cause so much trouble
> 
> On a lighter note, time for bed:
> View attachment 329798
> 
> View attachment 329799


That was exactly it - you'd never imagine the fuss. My ribbon was on a bunch of flowers, and Freya snatched it. Rafa then wanted it and what I thought to be a cute and funny growling yanking tug of war happened till they bit it in two and I saw it vanish.

Natch it had to be almost 1am and I was about to go to bed. I'd thought oh it will be fine, then got into bed but thought hmm I'll just Google...oh dear I'll just give emergency vet a quick ring.....oh you want them there NOW as there's a half hour window whilst it's in the tummy...cue mad charge in nighty and dressing gown to thankfully close Chestergates hospital. Me sat in posh reception sobbing that I'm a bad cat mother. Day off work as emergency leave to monitor them closely for any signs of discomfort or gagging which would mean another emergency vet trip.

V traumatic, hence whenever I see a ribbon and a cat in the same square mile my panic alarm goes off!


----------



## Guest

Goo morning from saffi
























Best headache aid (although she is being a bloody fuss pot with food!)


----------



## Fred&KiKi

Smuge said:


> Aww thats cute
> 
> Our vet are bringing in a santa and a professional photographer. You can get pics of your pet with santa for free - cant wait


i need to go to your vet! that sounds epic!


----------



## Purplecatlover

I never realise how big he's getting until I take a picture of jasper!!!!

It's a hard life...


----------



## LJC675

Oooh a box from the postman, that's worth waking up for, must be for us:










Oooh it's out of the box and it's a cave, we loves things we can crawl into. I'm having a go:









1 hour later - Kalex still in there- 'It's my new snuggle hole, I'm not getting out'









Suter - Hmmmm, I wonder when it's my turn??


----------



## Jaf

We are comfy...not getting up!


----------



## Eleora

LJC675 said:


> Oooh a box from the postman, that's worth waking up for, must be for us:
> 
> View attachment 329824
> 
> 
> Oooh it's out of the box and it's a cave, we loves things we can crawl into. I'm having a go:
> View attachment 329825
> 
> 
> 1 hour later - Kalex still in there- 'It's my new snuggle hole, I'm not getting out'
> View attachment 329826
> 
> 
> Suter - Hmmmm, I wonder when it's my turn??
> 
> View attachment 329827


Lovely bed, and I am loving that shelf is it a home made one? The bottom of it looks Steampunk if my eyes are seeing it correctly .


----------



## LJC675

Andrea77 said:


> Lovely bed, and I am loving that shelf is it a home made one? The bottom of it looks Steampunk if my eyes are seeing it correctly .


Thanks. The shelf is home made. It's a curved kitchen cupboard door. Then as Kalex and Suter get their names from Moto Grand prix motorcycles, the bottom part is made from the same motorcycle engine (well part of) that is used in all the motorbikes that gives them their names.


----------



## LJC675

Well Kalex got out for a minute, so able to move the new cave to the location I had planned for it, rather than dumped in the middle of the kitchen. Back in again - so that's a hit 










Just edited my post to add:
After 4 hours in the cave Kalex eventually got out. A minute later Suter gets her turn. I've had to place an order for another one seeing as it's such a hit.


----------



## Eleora

I like it. Would look great in my dinning room, you have inspired me.


----------



## lymorelynn

The Jewel girls





























And their 'I'm not sitting with my sisters ' brother


----------



## LJC675

Yeah!!! I was hoping when @lymorelynn name came up as a new post on this thread that there would be a kitten stack. So cute.


----------



## SbanR

What did he do to his eye?


----------



## Guest

Um, hello








Literally turned around for a second and she hopped right in!


----------



## SbanR

Haha. Hoping you can't see her


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> Haha. Hoping you can't see her


She doesn't care haha all she has on her mind, is trying to get into those treats..


----------



## lymorelynn

SbanR said:


> What did he do to his eye?


we think one of the others scratched it but it's responding well to eye drops


----------



## Eleora

whompingwillow said:


> Um, hello
> View attachment 329843
> 
> Literally turned around for a second and haha she is wanting those long treats. she hopped right in!


Is that the kitty food cupboard? Hahaha she is making and good gnaw at those treats


----------



## Eleora

Smuge said:


> Or me for that matter lol


You might find yourself with a nice funky hairdo after that.


----------



## Guest

Andrea77 said:


> Is that the kitty food cupboard? Hahaha she is making and good gnaw at those treats


She is trying to ;] 
Yes that's my kitty cupboard! Part of it at least..


----------



## Smuge

Andrea77 said:


> You might find yourself with a nice funky hairdo after that.


Meh she does it all the time. I sometimes wake up to find her grooming me while purring her head off


----------



## Eleora

Smuge said:


> Meh she does it all the time. I sometimes wake up to find her grooming me while purring her head off


Molly doesnt groom my hair she fights it she thinks its a toy, one morning I woke up and she had it all wrapped arround her, took me ages to get the knots out.


----------



## Smuge

Andrea77 said:


> Molly doesnt groom my hair she fights it she thinks its a toy, one morning I woke up and she had it all wrapped arround her, took me ages to get the knots out.


Tali is very er licky. Herself, me, a toy? Anything is fine


----------



## Eleora

Lol.


----------



## Smuge

I always think she looks very cute when she plays in her giant tunnel


----------



## Eleora

Smuge said:


> I always think she looks very cute when she plays in her giant tunnel


Awwwww VERY cute.


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> I always think she looks very cute when she plays in her giant tunnel


@Smuge , she looks really well! Also, her love for grooming will come in handy when little ash comes I think :]

I might have to invest in a tunnel too. Saw a lovely tacky Leapord print one on ebay for £6 and it's in the basket...


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> @Smuge , she looks really well! Also, her love for grooming will come in handy when little ash comes I think :]
> 
> I might have to invest in a tunnel too. Saw a lovely tacky Leapord print one on ebay for £6 and it's in the basket...


Hope so 

This one is massive and only cost a tenner in a local shop, its actually for rabbits lol


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Hope so
> 
> This one is massive and only cost a tenner in a local shop, its actually for rabbits lol


Ha. I saw a lot of them saying they were for rabbits and it made me question the size, so it's god to know it's large actually!


----------



## Guest

After being sick all over the carpet


----------



## Eleora

whompingwillow said:


> After being sick all over the carpet
> View attachment 329889


Awww hahaha what a stunner. Nice bed.


----------



## Eilidh

LJC675 said:


> Oooh a box from the postman, that's worth waking up for, must be for us:
> 
> View attachment 329824
> 
> 
> Oooh it's out of the box and it's a cave, we loves things we can crawl into. I'm having a go:
> View attachment 329825
> 
> 
> 1 hour later - Kalex still in there- 'It's my new snuggle hole, I'm not getting out'
> View attachment 329826
> 
> 
> Suter - Hmmmm, I wonder when it's my turn??
> 
> View attachment 329827


Fab pictures of them. Where did you get the Cat shelving from? I also love the wee basket /cave. Think I'm going on a shopping spree.


----------



## Eilidh

whompingwillow said:


> After being sick all over the carpet
> View attachment 329889


Absolutely stunning. Her coat is amazing.


----------



## LJC675

Eilidh said:


> Fab pictures of them. Where did you get the Cat shelving from? I also love the wee basket /cave. Think I'm going on a shopping spree.


Aw thanks. The radiator bed is just a standard radiator bed (but don't think that's what your asking about). The Cat shelf I made, did a post on it in another thread (scroll through) here https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/diy-cat-projects.451931/


----------



## Rubiks

Albus was enjoying his first October last night!


----------



## Smuge

Rubiks said:


> Albus was enjoying his first October last night!


Lovely


----------



## Eleora




----------



## Smuge

Tali was a very good girl at the vets today and got a new laser pen as a treat

















She has sounded a bit blocked up and has been quite sleepy recently so we took her to see if she had an upper respiratory infection or something like that.

But the vet was very happy with her and thinks she may just be blocked up with a cold and I just have to keep an eye on her for a while. She is still eating normally so I am not too worried about her


----------



## Summercat

Tonight


----------



## Smuge

The whole family is watching super vet, Noel is an amazing man

















The poor kitty in this episode has much bigger problems than Tali's cold


----------



## Emmasian

Observe as the Lessor Striped Beady Eyed Well Stuffed Teddypumpkin stalks the Vulnerable Squealing Bleeding Toed Mummy through the purple pampas of The Bedspread...


----------



## huckybuck

Hmm we're not fans of Noel in the HB house but someone has bizarrely taken a shine to Paul Hollywood????


----------



## huckybuck

Rubiks said:


> Albus was enjoying his first October last night!


We have the same bedding...it's fabulous!


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> Hmm we're not fans of Noel in the HB house but someone has bizarrely taken a shine to Paul Hollywood????
> 
> View attachment 329975


Tali likes a bit of come dine with me


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Tali likes a bit of come dine with me
> 
> View attachment 329976


She has excellent taste I approve


----------



## Guest

Whisker on my pillow


----------



## MichelleDB

My poorly bub x


----------



## jasperthecat

This is what I've got to put up with from Jasper on a daily basis! 

Actually I'm not complaining as it's not nearly as dangerous or painful as it looks...He's an extremely gentle and loving little fellow and never hurts and has done this since we first brought him home. 
He loves to lay on his back to get me to rub his tummy and then he'll pull my hand towards him with his paws in order to lick my hand just before he drops off to sleep and will do it for maybe 5 to 10 minutes with the obligatory few seconds suckle of my thumb or fingers thrown in for good measure..it's a kind of ritual with him. 
He'll lick my OH's fingers too at times but not nearly so enthusiastically but rarely suckles and whereas he'll roll over for me immediately I come near him, most of the time my OH can't get him to do it so he definitely prefers my hands for some strange reason which I've yet to work out.. Maybe this why he has never ever struck out or tried to bite us, which almost every kitten will do at some point during play...even in boisterous assertive play, as soon as he accidentally gets too near our hands with his mouth or paws, he immediately stops short and will always lick us as a sign of no ill intent. Likewise we'd never provoke him with our hands or fingers and it's paid off.

This is probably my all time favourite image of Jasper in action....we're just getting ready to take him to the caravan for a few days which will be his final trip of the year so let's hope he'll be ready for sleep by the time we set off!


----------



## Smuge

Just finished grooming my strange little fluffy creature


----------



## EL76

6 months old today!


----------



## Charity

The winds howling today. Toppy gets a bit worried in the garden and thinks this is the best place to be. When he's brave enough to venture out, every so often a huge gust comes along and he races indoors at the speed of light. Five minutes later he's out there again.


----------



## SbanR

jasperthecat said:


> This is what I've got to put up with from Jasper on a daily basis!
> 
> Actually I'm not complaining as it's not nearly as dangerous or painful as it looks...He's an extremely gentle and loving little fellow and never hurts and has done this since we first brought him home.
> He loves to lay on his back to get me to rub his tummy and then he'll pull my hand towards him with his paws in order to lick my hand just before he drops off to sleep and will do it for maybe 5 to 10 minutes with the obligatory few seconds suckle of my thumb or fingers thrown in for good measure..it's a kind of ritual with him.
> He'll lick my OH's fingers too at times but not nearly so enthusiastically but rarely suckles and whereas he'll roll over for me immediately I come near him, most of the time my OH can't get him to do it so he definitely prefers my hands for some strange reason which I've yet to work out.. Maybe this why he has never ever struck out or tried to bite us, which almost every kitten will do at some point during play...even in boisterous assertive play, as soon as he accidentally gets too near our hands with his mouth or paws, he immediately stops short and will always lick us as a sign of no ill intent. Likewise we'd never provoke him with our hands or fingers and it's paid off.
> 
> This is probably my all time favourite image of Jasper in action....we're just getting ready to take him to the caravan for a few days which will be his final trip of the year so let's hope he'll be ready for sleep by the time we set off!


Are you going to stake your caravan down? You don't want to get blown away!


----------



## Smuge

A kitten kneading her favourite bed? Or a baker making biscuits? You decide....


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> A kitten kneading her favourite bed? Or a baker making biscuits? You decide....


Aw I love it when they do that, and she looks so cute post groom! Bless her fluffy socks


----------



## Guest

Post flea treatment face..









This was her last night









and this was earlier








Just in case you needed an uplift after that first face..


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> Post flea treatment face..
> View attachment 330025
> 
> 
> This was her last night
> View attachment 330027
> 
> 
> and this was earlier
> View attachment 330028
> 
> Just in case you needed an uplift after that first face..


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


>


It's not bloody funny, she is still mad at me
Haha
I did coax her into a little play - she couldn't help it. She is going through the waves.
Tonight she will be referred to as miss strop 
(I wanted to put beaphar calm spot on later as we have a slightly stressful event tomorrow but I am think her anxiety about the spot on might counteract the effect?!)


----------



## jasperthecat

SbanR said:


> Are you going to stake your caravan down? You don't want to get blown away!


Noooo...it's quite mild here...even the rain has stopped,..Jasper is tucked away in his usual den under rear bed. He'll probable stay there until midnight and then come out for play


----------



## jadeh31

Realised today just now big Odin is getting!


----------



## Eleora

Smuge said:


> A kitten kneading her favourite bed? Or a baker making biscuits? You decide....


Awww how lovely she is, Molly doesnt nead she never has, she is very cuddly and all that though, Maybe she didnt have a mam?


----------



## huckybuck

Am I allowed to indulge just a teeny bit?

Tried to get a cat in at least lol










OH ANTON (heart heart heart)


----------



## Charity

5 o'clock this morning. They're zonked out on my lap, fast asleep and I'm wide awake!! Grrr.


----------



## SbanR

Awww. They look so sweet. Totally Angelic


----------



## Emmasian

Let me innnnnnn you cruel and feckless Mother!


----------



## Eleora

Emmasian said:


> Let me innnnnnn you cruel and feckless Mother!
> 
> View attachment 330111


Lol.


----------



## SbanR

Andrea77 said:


> Lol.


 one for next year's calendar?


----------



## Eleora

SbanR said:


> one for next year's calendar?


Omg yes definitely. :Joyful


----------



## Eleora

huckybuck said:


> Am I allowed to indulge just a teeny bit?
> 
> Tried to get a cat in at least lol
> 
> View attachment 330095
> 
> 
> OH ANTON (heart heart heart)
> 
> View attachment 330096


That outfit . . . I have no words :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Smuge

Another tough day in the basket


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> View attachment 330134


This second picture highlights something I have really noticed recently. Look at the colour fur on her back compared to her head.

Tali was snow white when we brought her home:

























She basically looked like a white Persian with dark ears and tail

Gradually the points on her face darkened, but now her entire coat is also becoming less white and a much darker shade even outside of her points.

I love watching her grow up


----------



## Smuge

Lol spot the difference (sorry for spam, I am deeply amused by the difference) I really thought it would take well over a year for this sort of change






















































































Sorry for spam, I will shut up!


----------



## Summercat

@Smuge 
Cute kitten pic with the palm tree looking post!


----------



## Psygon

Heating is back on as it's been cold...

Darcy is happy to have her radiator seat working again









So is ted


----------



## huckybuck

Grace found the sunbeam


----------



## huckybuck

Holly's Pilates


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper must know I'm not well!!! Only time I get cuddles


----------



## Gwen9244

huckybuck said:


> Am I allowed to indulge just a teeny bit?
> 
> Tried to get a cat in at least lol
> 
> View attachment 330095
> 
> 
> OH ANTON (heart heart heart)
> 
> View attachment 330096


OMG that was THE best outfit on strictly EVER!


----------



## Guest

Mum I told you already, I don't like photos








She can't help but love this new feather toy we got given!

Another new toy









Eating spaghetti


----------



## Eleora

whompingwillow said:


> Mum I told you already, I don't like photos
> View attachment 330276
> 
> She can't help but love this new feather toy we got given!
> 
> Another new toy
> View attachment 330277
> 
> 
> Eating spaghetti
> View attachment 330278
> 
> 
> View attachment 330279


What a beaut, Lol @ eating spaghetti. And ooo the catit circut, is she going crazy for it?


----------



## Eleora

huckybuck said:


> Holly's Pilates
> 
> View attachment 330239


Love Pilates! I had to stop it though for now because I got a slipped disk that led to sciatica. :Arghh


----------



## Guest

Andrea77 said:


> What a beaut, Lol @ eating spaghetti. And ooo the catit circut, is she going crazy for it?


She did really like it but she prefers little squishy balls and teaser type toys and games where she can hide behind a box and doors etc  She prefers my unfinished hand made box!


----------



## Matrod

My old man







He's been captain clingy today.


----------



## Gwen9244

Matrod said:


> My old man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's been captain clingy today.
> 
> View attachment 330310


Aah bless little Rodney. Hope you are both OK!


----------



## Paddypaws

We wants what you got!


----------



## Smuge

Quite the transformation


----------



## Eleora

Smuge said:


> Quite the transformation
> 
> View attachment 330329
> 
> View attachment 330330


Is she easy to wash?


----------



## Eleora

Best part of the day, snuggling and purring on me <3 :Joyful:Happy



















Then upon her awake . . .


----------



## Smuge

Andrea77 said:


> Is she easy to wash?


Yea she is getting there. I was able to wash her on my own tonight. She is fine with the hairdryer -that helps, though drying does take a long time.


----------



## Gwen9244

Smuge said:


> Yea she is getting there. I was able to wash her on my own tonight. She is fine with the hairdryer -that helps, though drying does take a long time.
> View attachment 330353
> 
> View attachment 330352


Tali looks so floofy afterwards!


----------



## Britt

This is what I come home to every day xx


----------



## Smuge

I love this absurd little creature


----------



## skycat

So much sleepy floof!


----------



## Charity

Snoozing behind the curtains tonight


----------



## ebonycat

Britt said:


> View attachment 330414
> This is what I come home to every day xx


Aww look at his floofy belly, just want to smooch him xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Slightly late in posting this - but we've been a bit busy over the past couple of days. Not sure if Maisie is impressed with her new hoomin


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha got a new toy! @huckybuck thanx to your link a few weeks ago I ordered one for Sasha, he loves it and went a bit mental before deciding on a nap. It really does stink tho! What a pong:Yuck


----------



## andrea84

Had to share this with you, so cute! Bramble and Alfie


----------



## Smuge

I am so lucky to have the best behaved cat in the world.

At night she sleeps at the bottom of the bed and if we sleep in til 10 or 11? She just lets us, though she does sometimes come for a cuddle and has a small litter tray hidden under a desk


----------



## Eilidh

View attachment 330524


View attachment 330524


Ada not too happy with our new cat trackers. Oh the cruelty. .. I'm terrified that they will get out, not that they've ever tried but now we will have peace of mind. Also I freak out when they are hiding somewhere and end up accusing the whole household of leaving the door open, so should help with my craziness. ..


----------



## Eilidh

Einstein on the other hand is looking rather dapper with his and knows it.  Doesn't understand all Ada's fuss.


----------



## Eilidh

Ada's pictures never posted so here they are.


----------



## Eilidh

Never seen her look so p*$$ed. Looks like she's plotting my murder.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Snoozing behind the curtains tonight
> 
> View attachment 330497


How is Toppy today?


----------



## SbanR

Eilidh said:


> Never seen her look so p*$$ed. Looks like she's plotting my murder.
> 
> View attachment 330531


It does look rather big; can't be too pleasant having that swinging from the neck. Is it heavy?


----------



## Guest

New heights


----------



## Eleora

whompingwillow said:


> New heights
> View attachment 330555


That's a huge dvd collection! Can I bring round some popcorn?


----------



## mewtoo

whompingwillow said:


> New heights
> View attachment 330555


She's looking for this one: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Stephen-Kings-Cats-Eye-DVD/dp/B00006JY2N

If you haven't see it btw, then it's worth a watch. Short stories which involve the same cat.
Quitters, Inc and the one with the troll are my favourites, from memory.


----------



## Charity

Toppy's been shut in the living room for the last hour while the plumber is here (thankfully he's gone now). However, Toppy did still want to keep an eye on proceedings. He always does this when he's shut in somewhere and missing what's going on.


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper was on his final holiday break of the season at the caravan over the weekend and he absolutely loved it as usual. He's normally a chilled guy but I don't think I've ever seen him quite so chilled and laid back as this weekend - I really don't think he wanted to come home. We brought the bedding home to keep it fresh over winter and he kept going to it and mewing as if to say let's go back. 
The site owner popped in for a cuppa while we were up there and no sooner had he come through the door than Jasper popped out of his 'den' under one of the rear floor lockers with the unused caravan carpets for a bed and he came up to him, then jumped up onto the settee, walked over him and proceeded to lean against him and want him to stroke him even though he'd never seen him before. Until this trip he's never done that even with us so he was really relaxed and content.
The problem will be next year when he's almost fully grown. He accesses his den via a narrow gap at the foot of the bed and while it was easy for him as a kitten, even at this stage he's struggling to get in and out due to size so we'll have to think of something else for next season as that is 'his' place and he won't be at all happy if he can't get into it.
Just looking at the size difference from late July when he was about 10 weeks old, he's grown immensely as the pics show..

Jasper at roughly 10 weeks old..









Jasper now at five and a half months old. As usual, he always has something on his nose or fur when I take a pic of him....this time it's a drip of kitten milk on his chin! He's certainly grown since the first pic was taken










This is Jasper's new favourite spot...sitting behind me on the seat backrest where I always sit..If we aren't up when he is, he just gets under the curtains and sits there quite contentedly looking out of the window and only ever bothers us in bed if he's run out of food when he then comes up and nuzzles our faces to encourage us to get up and feed him. He never mews but you know what he wants.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Toppy's been shut in the living room for the last hour while the plumber is here (thankfully he's gone now). However, Toppy did still want to keep an eye on proceedings. He always does this when he's shut in somewhere and missing what's going on.
> 
> View attachment 330565
> View attachment 330566


Awwwww Toppy you are just too adorable, there so needs to be a love button :Kiss xx


----------



## Gwen9244

Eilidh said:


> Never seen her look so p*$$ed. Looks like she's plotting my murder.
> 
> View attachment 330531


Oh dear. I would keep an eye over your shoulder! Love Ada's white splodge on her nose!


----------



## Gwen9244

Charity said:


> Toppy's been shut in the living room for the last hour while the plumber is here (thankfully he's gone now). However, Toppy did still want to keep an eye on proceedings. He always does this when he's shut in somewhere and missing what's going on.
> 
> View attachment 330565
> View attachment 330566


I love the way that Toppy has pulled himself up!


----------



## Gwen9244

Smuge said:


> I am so lucky to have the best behaved cat in the world.
> 
> At night she sleeps at the bottom of the bed and if we sleep in til 10 or 11? She just lets us, though she does sometimes come for a cuddle and has a small litter tray hidden under a desk
> 
> View attachment 330517
> 
> View attachment 330518


A lay in until 10/11 seriously. Maisy is usually up around 6:30am at the moment, earlier in the summer! Can Tali teach Maisy how to "lie in"?


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> How is Toppy today?


He's quite himself today thanks @SbanR as you can see from the photo above. 



Gwen9244 said:


> I love the way that Toppy has pulled himself up!


He has to haul himself up by his claws :Jawdrop, he can only stay there seconds then he falls off.


----------



## Smuge

She may not be very well. But she still wont tolerate the invasion of two large orange aliens without a thorough sniff and much licking


----------



## jasperthecat

Smuge said:


> She may not be very well. ]


Do you know what's wrong with her?


----------



## Lisa2701

If I just.... stretch.... a bit more .... nope not going reach it!

Trying to catch a fly that was circling the middle of the room. He sat there for ages trying to entice it down to his level.


----------



## Smuge

jasperthecat said:


> Do you know what's wrong with her?


A virus I think. Maybe something like an URI. But she isnt too bad, though has been under the weather since Friday and has recently gone off her food


----------



## Eilidh

SbanR said:


> It does look rather big; can't be too pleasant having that swinging from the neck. Is it heavy?


Yeah it does look big in the pics, but it's not heavy at all. She's not as bothered today, still a few murderous glares, but on the whole, good. At least I know she'll be safe if ever escapes.


----------



## Eilidh

SbanR said:


> It does look rather big; can't be too pleasant having that swinging from the neck. Is it heavy?


Yeah it does look big in the pics, but it's not heavy at all. She's not as bothered today, still a few murderous glares, but on the whole, good. At least I know she'll be safe if ever escapes.


----------



## Eilidh

Gwen9244 said:


> Oh dear. I would keep an eye over your shoulder! Love Ada's white splodge on her nose!


Think it would be wise to do so, she's been better but still had a few murderous glares flung my way. Then she comes for a cuddle and forgets all about it. 
I know her wee nose is cute, thank you. I love her markings.


----------



## Gwen9244

Lisa2701 said:


> View attachment 330579
> View attachment 330580
> View attachment 330581
> If I just.... stretch.... a bit more .... nope not going reach it!
> 
> Trying to catch a fly that was circling the middle of the room. He sat there for ages trying to entice it down to his level.


I love their eternal optimism that the fly is just going to suddenly drop down!


----------



## Eilidh

Lisa2701 said:


> View attachment 330579
> View attachment 330580
> View attachment 330581
> If I just.... stretch.... a bit more .... nope not going reach it!
> 
> Trying to catch a fly that was circling the middle of the room. He sat there for ages trying to entice it down to his level.


My two are the same when it comes to flys or spiders, not too many flys about now up here in Scotland but the summer they were obsessed with stalking and catching flys... lol


----------



## Eilidh

jasperthecat said:


> Jasper was on his final holiday break of the season at the caravan over the weekend and he absolutely loved it as usual. He's normally a chilled guy but I don't think I've ever seen him quite so chilled and laid back as this weekend - I really don't think he wanted to come home. We brought the bedding home to keep it fresh over winter and he kept going to it and mewing as if to say let's go back.
> The site owner popped in for a cuppa while we were up there and no sooner had he come through the door than Jasper popped out of his 'den' under one of the rear floor lockers with the unused caravan carpets for a bed and he came up to him, then jumped up onto the settee, walked over him and proceeded to lean against him and want him to stroke him even though he'd never seen him before. Until this trip he's never done that even with us so he was really relaxed and content.
> The problem will be next year when he's almost fully grown. He accesses his den via a narrow gap at the foot of the bed and while it was easy for him as a kitten, even at this stage he's struggling to get in and out due to size so we'll have to think of something else for next season as that is 'his' place and he won't be at all happy if he can't get into it.
> Just looking at the size difference from late July when he was about 10 weeks old, he's grown immensely as the pics show..
> 
> Jasper at roughly 10 weeks old..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasper now at five and a half months old. As usual, he always has something on his nose or fur when I take a pic of him....this time it's a drip of kitten milk on his chin! He's certainly grown since the first pic was taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Jasper's new favourite spot...sitting behind me on the seat backrest where I always sit..If we aren't up when he is, he just gets under the curtains and sits there quite contentedly looking out of the window and only ever bothers us in bed if he's run out of food when he then comes up and nuzzles our faces to encourage us to get up and feed him. He never mews but you know what he wants.


What a difference in size, he's growing into a beautiful wee chap. Hope next year he finds a good comfy hiding spot. He looks so content in the picture of him at the window. : )


----------



## Lisa2701

Eilidh said:


> My two are the same when it comes to flys or spiders, not too many flys about now up here in Scotland but the summer they were obsessed with stalking and catching flys... lol


I'm in Scotland too... not had many flies, a few big blue bottles but that's about it which they had loads of fun chasing... but we've had justa small fly today which flew in squares around the light and drove Ziggy mad lol.


----------



## jasperthecat

Eilidh said:


> My two are the same when it comes to flys or spiders, not too many flys about now up here in Scotland but the summer they were obsessed with stalking and catching flys... lol


Jasper does try catching flies but his speciality is spiders! He doesn't waste too much energy chasing flies but he actively hunts for spiders and now he's got choosy and only goes for the bigger ones...He sits a waits patiently for flies to come to him. He did that the last time a daddy long legs got into the caravan...he never let it out of his sight and waited until it came to him and then when the time was right he got it.


----------



## jasperthecat

Eilidh said:


> What a difference in size, he's growing into a beautiful wee chap. Hope next year he finds a good comfy hiding spot. He looks so content in the picture of him at the window. : )


There's no way he'll get down that gap once he's full size so I think I'll have to clear the front nearside floor locker out and let him use that. It has a drop down door at floor level so he can get under there if he wants but he won't be happy as it was his spot and as soon as he wanted to sleep, he went down there.


----------



## Gwen9244

Don't see this very often.


----------



## Eilidh

Gwen9244 said:


> Don't see this very often.
> View attachment 330622


They are beautiful, what's their names?. I'm still a newbie so don't know.


----------



## Eilidh

jasperthecat said:


> Jasper does try catching flies but his speciality is spiders! He doesn't waste too much energy chasing flies but he actively hunts for spiders and now he's got choosy and only goes for the bigger ones...He sits a waits patiently for flies to come to him. He did that the last time a daddy long legs got into the caravan...he never let it out of his sight and waited until it came to him and then when the time was right he got it.


Yeah they've definitely got more enthusiasm for the spiders. They are quite a brutal pair together to watch. I sometimes freak out as the spiders recently are huge and I tried to stop them once but it was no use. I was terrified of this thing with huge pinchers. I also sometimes feel bad as they clearly play with the thing before it dies, but it keeps them happy.


----------



## Eilidh

Lisa2701 said:


> I'm in Scotland too... not had many flies, a few big blue bottles but that's about it which they had loads of fun chasing... but we've had justa small fly today which flew in squares around the light and drove Ziggy mad lol.


Ah cool. Which part are you from? I couldn't stand the bluebottles, there was definitely more this year and for longer. Gave me the boke when my pair went for them.


----------



## lymorelynn

Room for a little one?


----------



## Lisa2701

Eilidh said:


> Ah cool. Which part are you from? I couldn't stand the bluebottles, there was definitely more this year and for longer. Gave me the boke when my pair went for them.


I sit between a edinburgh and Glasgow. U?

Haha... my husband said I was cruel because I let Pippin chase them and play with them. Perhaps I shouldn't have? Ziggy just eats them if he gets them but Pippin preferred to play with them a bit and then let them go and chase them again lol.


----------



## Eilidh

Lisa2701 said:


> I sit between a edinburgh and Glasgow. U?
> 
> Haha... my husband said I was cruel because I let Pippin chase them and play with them. Perhaps I shouldn't have? Ziggy just eats them if he gets them but Pippin preferred to play with them a bit and then let them go and chase them again lol.


I'm in Kintyre area, Argyll and Bute.

Yeah I felt bad one day even though I can't stand the wee buggers, Ada kept swiping until it stopped buzzing as soon as the thing tried to move she was right in there swiping and casually torturing the thing. Einstein would eat them though, makes me feel sick.


----------



## Gwen9244

Eilidh said:


> They are beautiful, what's their names?. I'm still a newbie so don't know.


This is Charlie and maisy. We also have two tabbies called Tilly and Tara.


----------



## Citruspips

A perfect fit ready for posting


----------



## LJC675

Mummy bought a new storage container for the garden, perfect spot for watching next door's birds.


----------



## Charity

Citruspips said:


> A perfect fit ready for posting
> View attachment 330644


You can send that parcel to me anytime.


----------



## Summercat




----------



## Eilidh

Gwen9244 said:


> This is Charlie and maisy. We also have two tabbies called Tilly and Tara.


You have 4, wow, I'm having trouble convincing the OH that 3 cats are better than 2. I've typed out a document with pros and more pros, he's still unsure . I was going to call a breeder in Fife area, but they're so many cats in this area needing homes, I'd feel guilty.
Do your own get on well with each other?, or did adding more than two change the dynamic between them, obviously it will change but was there any bumps along the way?


----------



## LJC675

Kalex my little work buddy. Must admit it is easier now that she doesn't insist on sitting on the keyboard.


----------



## Gwen9244

Eilidh said:


> You have 4, wow, I'm having trouble convincing the OH that 3 cats are better than 2. I've typed out a document with pros and more pros, he's still unsure . I was going to call a breeder in Fife area, but they're so many cats in this area needing homes, I'd feel guilty.
> Do your own get on well with each other?, or did adding more than two change the dynamic between them, obviously it will change but was there any bumps along the way?


They kind of get on. Tilly and Tara took to Charlie and lot better than they have taken to Maisy. Even now, two years on, there are still spats between Tilly and Maisy.


----------



## Smuge

Having a nice relaxing knead.... but still keeping a careful eye on the orange alien invaders


----------



## cheekyscrip

My favorite cat roll....


----------



## jadeh31

He really is becoming a handsome boy!


----------



## LJC675

I iz observing the goings on in the kitchen:


----------



## Paddypaws

Result! Managed to find a bed which they seem to like. It also tempts Wiggie away from suckling on my fleece PJs which he is obsessed with. £4.99 from Aldi.


----------



## KittenEevee

Eevee this morning.


----------



## Guest

KittenEevee said:


> Eevee this morning.


Doing sit ups?


----------



## Eleora

What is it about straws?


----------



## SbanR

Still Loving her katnip kicker


----------



## Summercat

@Paddypaws 
I love that basket - it looks so soft! (The cat inside is pretty cute too )


----------



## huckybuck

Just watching Travel Man 48 hours in Valencia and came across the cat house.

Apparently in the 11th C a knight slaughtered all the cats in the town. This cat hole in the wall was made by the woman who lived in a nearby house a few centuries later, to ensure all cats have somewhere safe to escape to and never face the same fate.

https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/cat-house

Never knew that!


----------



## Pavonine

Margot NEVER sits on me!!  It was short lived, but has made my night infinitely better.


----------



## huckybuck

I do love my Gracie!!!
Considerately trying to keep it in the cat shoe!!!


----------



## KCTT

My human is broken, not moved from the sofa in three days sneezing and complaining. Anyone got any tips how I get her in here to get her to the human vets?


----------



## SbanR

Glad you appreciate her effort!


----------



## huckybuck

KCTT said:


> My human is broken, not moved from the sofa in three days sneezing and complaining. Anyone got any tips how I get her in her to get her to the human vets?
> 
> View attachment 330827


You are going to need a bigger box!!!


----------



## SbanR

KCTT said:


> My human is broken, not moved from the sofa in three days sneezing and complaining. Anyone got any tips how I get her in here to get her to the human vets?
> 
> View attachment 330827


First CRAM her into the carrier


----------



## Emmasian

KCTT said:


> My human is broken, not moved from the sofa in three days sneezing and complaining. Anyone got any tips how I get her in her to get her to the human vets?
> 
> View attachment 330827


The Pumpkin Pussycats would like to submit similar complaint. Plus when they hurl themselves into their groaning spluttering Mummy's arms, they have to do the "poooooooooo face" and leggit cos she has been dipped in something called "Vic's". We think Vic may be a new cat but he certainly smells beastly.

New Mummy please.


----------



## KCTT

Don't talk to me about Vicks says Tipsy.


----------



## huckybuck

Emmasian said:


> The Pumpkin Pussycats would like to submit similar complaint. Plus when they hurl themselves into their groaning spluttering Mummy's arms, they have to do the "poooooooooo face" and leggit cos she has been dipped in something called "Vic's". We think Vic may be a new cat but he certainly smells beastly.
> 
> New Mummy please.


Little H legs it and looks at me as if I've whalloped him if I have lipsalve on lol!! Not dared try lipstick or Vics!!! Wonder what makes them hate it so much??


----------



## Emmasian

My lovely Teddy is my worst (and heftiest) hurler, and the poor lamb more or less faceplanted into my well-Vicked bosom. I had to laugh at the expression of surprise quickly replaced by disgust (the poooooooooo face) as he went charging off in umbrage.


----------



## blkcat

Two from today. He wanted me to be close all the time, but not too close!









I'm not sure Blk appreciates the new cushion. This was his reaction when he saw it. Think the eyes might be too big.


----------



## skycat

If I move slow enough, the ball won't see me..


----------



## Messyfreckle

My little Maggie - got her last night  3 years old and the cutest thing I’ve seen


----------



## SbanR

Messyfreckle said:


> My little Maggie - got her last night  3 years old and the cutest thing I've seen


Hi. Photo please?


----------



## Messyfreckle

Oops sorry! Thought I'd added it but obviously not!





  








5FAC78E3-73DB-40CB-AEA3-87C36B6B287B




__
Messyfreckle


__
Oct 28, 2017




1 hour after I brought her home


----------



## Charity

Messyfreckle said:


> Oops sorry! Thought I'd added it but obviously not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5FAC78E3-73DB-40CB-AEA3-87C36B6B287B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Messyfreckle
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 28, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 hour after I brought her home


Aaaw, she's a beauty and looks very relaxed.



KCTT said:


> My human is broken, not moved from the sofa in three days sneezing and complaining. Anyone got any tips how I get her in here to get her to the human vets?
> 
> View attachment 330827


Tipsy, I was going to suggest waggling a bit of Cadburys Dairy Milk under her nose to lead her to the carrier but if she's got a cold she probably won't smell it. Could you put a Lemsip powder into her food? Get well soon @KCTT.


----------



## KCTT

Dear @Charity you are a genius although she couldn't smell the Dairy Milk she recognised the wrapper and it worked a treat. Love Tipsy

Ps mum said thankyou she is feeling a bit better today


----------



## Psygon

Not really a pic of the cats, but my OH was playing with them with a mouse on a string toy and he felt that they needed a bit more fun so he did this to the rug for the mouse to sneak and hide in... the tonks were very happy with this new game. I'm thinking it will be a lot harder to vacuum...


----------



## Shrike

Last day of Summer! 

















The hose pipe is me topping up the pond


----------



## Charity

"Sometimes Bunty gets right up my nose"


----------



## Ouicestmoi

Gabi Fordham: 11 weeks Blue BSH


----------



## Jaf

Choccy, Geri and Lori. Zzzz.

Every time I go to change the duvet for the winter one there's a cat or 3 in the way!


----------



## Charity

Don't take my photo when I'm resting


----------



## skycat

Stalking feathers:


----------



## Charity

I've just been watching Bunty playing outside and she was having a really good time jumping about and chasing what I thought was leaves. I watched for about 15 minutes feeling pleased she was relaxed and enjoying herself until I suddenly realised what she had in her mouth was a mouse.  I went outside and, of course, she bolted up our tree and away leaving the poor little dead mouse on the patio. It looks like a young one. I'm not sure if it's been dead all along as I didn't see it running at all. I wish I'd gone out earlier though perhaps its better deceased than injured and left to die. 

_Yes, you may well look guilty m'lady!








_


----------



## Eilidh

Most of my posts in this is when they are sleepy or plotting my demise. ..
This was Ada stretching out on the bed, like the wee Queen she is.










Then Einstein and Ada having a wee cuddle together.   She's so small compared to him here.


----------



## Matrod

Comfy Rodney?


----------



## Eilidh

Matrod said:


> Comfy Rodney?
> 
> View attachment 331038


Bless him. How is he coping these past few weeks? I hope your both well. x


----------



## Matrod

Eilidh said:


> Bless him. How is he coping these past few weeks? I hope your both well. x


He's doing well thanks, I think he enjoys being an only cat, he spends a lot more time with me now than he used to.


----------



## Eilidh

Matrod said:


> He's doing well thanks, I think he enjoys being an only cat, he spends a lot more time with me now than he used to.


That's great news, so happy he isn't down. I know I don't know you but I remember reading your post, I had tears streaming thinking of you both. I'm just happy that he will be giving you lots of love and cuddles. PF has made me feel as though I'm part of some other wee family and I'm happy to hear the good things that happen, but also equally sad and upset when things don't turn out well.


----------



## Summercat

Today at the shelter where I volunteer, I took a few pics. I tried to get good shots as they can be used on the website and social media to help find homes.
These two I believe are sisters but the difference in feet is huge they are kittens


----------



## Eilidh

Aww @Summercat they are little cuties! Where do you volunteer? Shouldn't be too long for these two tofind loving homes.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I've just been watching Bunty playing outside and she was having a really good time jumping about and chasing what I thought was leaves. I watched for about 15 minutes feeling pleased she was relaxed and enjoying herself until I suddenly realised what she had in her mouth was a mouse.  I went outside and, of course, she bolted up our tree and away leaving the poor little dead mouse on the patio. It looks like a young one. I'm not sure if it's been dead all along as I didn't see it running at all. I wish I'd gone out earlier though perhaps its better deceased than injured and left to die.
> 
> _Yes, you may well look guilty m'lady!
> View attachment 331032
> _


She's sulking because you've been a spoilsport and taken her catch away


----------



## Summercat

@Eilidh 
They are super sweet as well. I had trouble getting pics of the little black and white girl, as she kept trying to come over to me and climb on my shoulder. Both like cuddles, and purr a lot.
Sadly, they are not in the U.K., otherwise I am sure someone here would take one or two. I am in Eastern Europe but hopefully, they will find a home soon, they have been in the shelter for a few months now. 
Though if anyone is up to it the shelter has send cats abroad. Not to the U.K. so far that I know of but Germany, Finland, Austria and Holland, so why not the U.K.


----------



## Matrod

Eilidh said:


> That's great news, so happy he isn't down. I know I don't know you but I remember reading your post, I had tears streaming thinking of you both. I'm just happy that he will be giving you lots of love and cuddles. PF has made me feel as though I'm part of some other wee family and I'm happy to hear the good things that happen, but also equally sad and upset when things don't turn out well.


That's lovely, thank you & I definitely agree with you about PF .


----------



## KCTT

Tidied the house today, Tipsy getting ready to put everything back where she left it.


----------



## Eilidh

Einstein is awake!  This is the stare I get, which means, Please mum, can we play now. He will sit and stare like this at 6am on top of me looking for breakfast, or when I go to the toilet in the middle of the night and he's just sitting there... lol


----------



## Eilidh

He's having a bad day my OH says, he looks unhappy. He said thank god he's not human or with that look we'd be having a ' I don't like Mondays situation' 
He's off his rocker he looks just fine, just anticipating playing.


----------



## Emmasian

Oh no Mummy, I can't fathom how the wallpaper got ripped! After all it would mean someone standing on your tall jewellery box on top of the bookcase and risking life and limb!


----------



## Summercat

Resting on the bed right now:


----------



## Guest

Rare she joins me on the sofa like this, usually she likes her cat tree palace


----------



## Charity

Its "Be Kind to Your Mum" week in our house so last night I sat on her chair with her and watched TV, some rubbishy film called Coneheads (yawn) and this morning I made a huge effort of pretending I wanted to stop in and sat in my basket (not sure my face actually gets the message across) then when she went to have her shower I scarpered.


----------



## Shrike

Good girl Bunty - but don't you know _every_ week is be kind to your mum week?


----------



## EL76




----------



## lymorelynn

Rough Diamond - now Mr. Whippy is making himself at home with his new family


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Rough Diamond - now Mr. Whippy is making himself at home with his new family
> View attachment 331207
> View attachment 331208


Ha ha...lovely. Looks like he's in charge already. Look at those paws!


----------



## huckybuck

Aww they love each other!!










Look no heads!!!!










It didn't end well lol!


----------



## Eilidh

EL76 said:


> View attachment 323727
> View attachment 323728
> Started the leash training He is taking it very well.


Just been looking through old posts in this thread he's an absolute beaut! I would love to try the harness with my two, but I'm scared once they've been out they might try to door dart and as they are indoor this freaks me out the thought of them being out unsupervised.


----------



## Gwen9244

Charlie has discovered how roasty toasty the combination of the radiator cover and tv is!


----------



## Gwen9244

lymorelynn said:


> Rough Diamond - now Mr. Whippy is making himself at home with his new family
> View attachment 331207
> View attachment 331208


What gorgeous toes!


----------



## Shrike

Usually, if Brooke is sleeping on the bed when I get up to switch off the alarm, she jumps off and goes off on patrol. Today she came back for some fuss and gave her purr engine a good revving.


----------



## Charity

Shrike said:


> Usually, if Brooke is sleeping on the bed when I get up to switch off the alarm, she jumps off and goes off on patrol. Today she came back for some fuss and gave her purr engine a good revving.
> View attachment 331249


She's such a pretty girl


----------



## Smuge

Its been a shit week. But she still looks so content in her basket


----------



## Guest

Cat belly warmer









And this is my proudest photo. It was only one moment, but it was everything! Put all my anxiety about how Saffi is at rest for a minute. Other than that we are all adjusting to a change 









AND, thank you @Lisa2701 look who couldn't resist to join. She is such a stroppy madam about him being better then her at games and gave up so soon after


----------



## Mirandashell

Gwen9244 said:


> What gorgeous toes!


His claws look like they've been silvered!


----------



## Eilidh

Wee sad face, this is him at his wits end and just wanting to play - No more pictures mum.


----------



## Smuge

Surveying the kingdom from the top of her castle


----------



## jadeh31

can't believe there's only a couple of weeks between pics!


----------



## Smuge

Love this fluffball so much


----------



## Smuge

jadeh31 said:


> View attachment 331357
> View attachment 331358
> can't believe there's only a couple of weeks between pics!


They grow up so fast. Tali has tripled on 4 months! Cant believe how quickly she changed


----------



## Smuge

There will be no nasty internet viruses in this house while Tali is on guard duty

I think she is starting to look a bit more like herself










This is actually one of my favourite pictures of her


----------



## Smuge

Paint me like one of your Frnech girls


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Paint me like one of your Frnech girls
> 
> View attachment 331376


She looks great @Smuge


----------



## Purplecatlover

How jasper plays with his toys haha he's so lazy :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## lymorelynn

Mummy and daughter


----------



## Smuge

lymorelynn said:


> Mummy and daughter
> View attachment 331408


Awww, do you now have 3 permanent generations from the same line?


----------



## Charity

Nice day to be out in the garden. One's keeping an eye on what's above and the other's checking out what's below.


----------



## Emmatron

It's been a while since I've posted so here's an update!

Larry is now gigantic and still growing:









Marvin is a superhero:









And sometimes they use their fluff powers to morph into one cat:


----------



## lymorelynn

Smuge said:


> Awww, do you now have 3 permanent generations from the same line?


Yes, Gracie, Cleo and Ruby :Cat


----------



## LJC675

So having spent a couple of months completely ignoring their barrel, to the point I was looking to get rid of it, seems like it's now a hit. Both of them were in it for hours yesterday and Kalex back today. Turns out it wasn't quite close enough to Mummy's desk. Moved it closer (only a movement of a couple of feet) and now they're fans.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Nice day to be out in the garden. One's keeping an eye on what's above and the other's checking out what's below.
> 
> View attachment 331411
> 
> 
> View attachment 331412


So you're completely covered!


----------



## Purplecatlover

I don't even know what to title these photos lol... guess who's put on 200g (if my scales are right) since having his new food!


----------



## SbanR

A regular visitor.


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Love the way he/she is confidently strolling up! I wish my guy had a garden, I think he would love jumping and exploring outside.


----------



## Eilidh

Emmatron said:


> It's been a while since I've posted so here's an update!
> 
> Larry is now gigantic and still growing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marvin is a superhero:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sometimes they use their fluff powers to morph into one cat:


Stunning cats, love his face in the bottom one.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Love the way he/she is confidently strolling up! I wish my guy had a garden, I think he would love jumping and exploring outside.


He's a very friendly, confident boy. Sometimes a little too full of himself n tries to boss Jessie ( my cat). She is quite a shy, retiring girl but I'm glad to say that she's standing up for herself now


----------



## huckybuck

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 331454
> View attachment 331455
> 
> 
> I don't even know what to title these photos lol... guess who's put on 200g (if my scales are right) since having his new food!


Yay that is great news!!!!!

You can definitely tell - he looks positively ginormous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> Mummy and daughter
> View attachment 331408


Aww proper cuddles!!!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover

huckybuck said:


> Yay that is great news!!!!!
> 
> You can definitely tell - he looks positively ginormous!!!!!!!!!!


It's amazing isn't it! Chunky but funky and all that  He's got his best white socks on aswell! Look how white his paws are lol


----------



## huckybuck

Faye1995 said:


> It's amazing isn't it! Chunky but funky and all that  He's got his best white socks on aswell! Look how white his paws are lol


His little ankle socks are the best!!!
He is one very happy boy by the looks of it!!!


----------



## Eilidh

Feel though I'm posting way too many pictures on this thread, just cant help it. I love them and want to show their wee cute faces off to the world!


----------



## Gwen9244

Eilidh said:


> View attachment 331493
> View attachment 331492
> View attachment 331491
> Feel though I'm posting way too many pictures on this thread, just cant help it. I love them and want to show their wee cute faces off to the world!


I would say more pictures please!


----------



## Eilidh

Gwen9244 said:


> I would say more pictures please!


If I start to get obsessive, please tell me. I love looking at everyone's pictures, its my go to thread if I've had a crappy day and need cheering up. xx


----------



## Eilidh

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 331454
> View attachment 331455
> 
> 
> I don't even know what to title these photos lol... guess who's put on 200g (if my scales are right) since having his new food!


Which brand of food are you feeding him, Einstien I don't need to worry about he has a healthy appetite, but Ada mostly eats dry food and a little wet, also chicken but I still think she could be eating more and not so much dry, she also drinks loads of water. She's really picky. I'm constantly saying to the OH she's too thin.


----------



## Guest

We love our new family member

























Saffi is zonked


----------



## Lauragoespop

4 weeks in and Nala jas perfected her human baby pose


----------



## Smuge

Night night cat chat










Tali is feeling a little better and we have just arranged our formal visit with her new brother for next week!

We already know which one is coming home with us (the breeder predicted we would fall in love with him many weeks ago) and I may have got a sneak peak a little while ago when I brought Tali round for some grooming advice but we are very very excited and it will be the first time my OH will have met him


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Night night cat chat
> 
> View attachment 331508
> 
> 
> Tali is feeling a little better and we have just arranged our formal visit with her new brother for next week!
> 
> We already know which one is coming home with us (the breeder predicted we would fall in love with him many weeks ago) and I may have got a sneak peak a little while ago when I brought Tali round for some grooming advice but we are very very excited and it will be the first time my OH will have met him


Normal service resumes


----------



## Guest

She is such an old lady these days









Look human is there, play dead!


----------



## Charity

whompingwillow said:


> We love our new family member
> View attachment 331497
> 
> 
> View attachment 331498
> View attachment 331496
> 
> 
> Saffi is zonked
> View attachment 331499
> View attachment 331501
> 
> 
> View attachment 331505


Having a new playmate is SO exhausting


----------



## Eleora

whompingwillow said:


> She is such an old lady these days
> View attachment 331513
> 
> 
> Look human is there, play dead!
> View attachment 331514


They look like ther are getting on well, that is really good because some cats never do or they take a really long time, you must be a pro


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Normal service resumes


If she would just eat I would agree


----------



## Eleora

New Toy









And bed


----------



## Guest

Eleora said:


> They look like ther are getting on well, that is really good because some cats never do or they take a really long time, you must be a pro


Not at all, they are and I have had lots of support. Seeing Saffi's world get shaken up really made me feel for her, and I lost focus many times.


----------



## Charity

How rude!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> How rude!
> 
> View attachment 331579


Well mum, if you will keep poking that camera in my face..,,...


----------



## Pavonine

My happy place


----------



## huckybuck

Mum??????
Halloween has been and gone!!!!!


----------



## Brambles the cat

My Xmas cactus is flowering. I only had two stems a lady gave me.she passed away last year .thought I would post some pictures .sorry it's not cat related


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Haven't checked this thread for a while so have just spent the last 45 minutes scrolling through all the photos of adorable cats (I think the last time I checked it was up to about 170 pages - it's now 197 pages !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!). Too many to click 'like' on each individual one, so this is a group LIKE for all of them


----------



## Brambles the cat

Me to I havnt looked lol .but if there cats or anything I like them all .


----------



## immum

This decorating lark is sooo exhausting......Indie (and OH) zonked out!


----------



## Summercat

Playing with a toy


----------



## Guest

I gave him a bowl of water to play with and he splashed saffi - she was very very unimpressed









This also made Saffi very cross. Poor girl. Actually, this was after her giving him a good telling off. She is making him cower into a corner ears as flat as anything, often at the moment, but clearly it doesnt stop him taking her spot 5 minutes later looking happy as. Yikes


----------



## Guest




----------



## SbanR

Come out and play?


----------



## SbanR

And taking turns chasing each other


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
The black and white kitty has a very pretty coat pattern.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> The black and white kitty has a very pretty coat pattern.


He visits several times a day, but if he's any sense not this morning as it's currently chucking it down.

Jessie nagged me to be allowed out. Opened the door to show her the rain - she ran out and took shelter under the weigelia before running round to the front door and sat there, waiting to be let in.


----------



## Charity

Not sure whether to go out in the pouring rain or not earlier. In the end Bunty did, Toppy didn't.


----------



## Guest

This's is the effect of Beapher calm spot on.. Mojo went from looking quite anxious (bloody fireworks!) to this within the hour. Amazing! and Saffi also seemed much calmer. I put it on her as she has been looking shattered - She likes when he is this asleep  and she is totally fine with him on her chair now
She wanted to get to her bed across him , I finally decided to lift her over there as she couldn't work out how best to do it for ages, with him on the chair and all, silly sausage. If it was the other way round, Mojo wouldnt have even thought about it! He would have pounced on saffi to get across for one, or he would have been over ambitious about his jumping abilities


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
The Beapher calm spot, is that a plug in?


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @whompingwillow
> The Beapher calm spot, is that a plug in?


Its a spot on, honestly it worked magic! The second photo is mojo *without *the spot on


----------



## Summercat

Hmm I will look into getting some, I have not heard of that before. I will be away for almost two weeks but plan to get a pet sitter. My husband will be home but he does not have time for as much play as I do, so maybe it will be useful while I am not home.


----------



## Shrike

"No milk left, Slave? Very poor show!"









"I see your planning on going elsewhere - not for a few hours yet though! Zzzzzz"


----------



## Purplecatlover

Zzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> Hmm I will look into getting some, I have not heard of that before. I will be away for almost two weeks but plan to get a pet sitter. My husband will be home but he does not have time for as much play as I do, so maybe it will be useful while I am not home.


Do, it is really good in my experience. I definitely recommend it. The fireworks are so loud where I live and mojo particularly is struggling with it. First time using it (thanks @huckybuck for the tip)
I ordered it from fetch but I saw it yesterday in a pound stretcher shop for £4


----------



## Summercat

Thanks I will!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

whompingwillow said:


> Do, it is really good in my experience. I definitely recommend it. The fireworks are so loud where I live and mojo particularly is struggling with it. First time using it (thanks @huckybuck for the tip)
> I ordered it from fetch but I saw it yesterday in a pound stretcher shop for £4


Poundland was where I got mine, although I haven't had to use it yet.


----------



## Britt

I bought a new blanket from Lazy Days Pet Beds. Pooh loves it xx


----------



## Smuge

You can tell my fluffball is feeling better. I have nearly tripped over her about 4 times whilst making tea. She is back on cheese patrol


















Anytime you cook something in this house you have to be aware that there is almost certainly a fluffball sitting at your feet praying that some cheese will fall off the bench.

In an ideal world Tali would eat a 100% cheese based diet.

She is even cuter when she is sleepy


----------



## Charity

Britt said:


> I bought a new blanket from Lazy Days Pet Beds. Pooh loves it xx
> View attachment 331752


Saw gorgeous Pooh on the Lazydays Facebook page earlier looking very relaxed.


----------



## Guest

She's got the moves


----------



## lymorelynn

Sapphire Seas - Demelza - looking very comfy in her new home


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> Sapphire Seas - Demelza - looking very comfy in her new home
> View attachment 331800
> View attachment 331801


Such a beautiful girl xx


----------



## SbanR

lymorelynn said:


> Sapphire Seas - Demelza - looking very comfy in her new home
> View attachment 331800
> View attachment 331801


Did they tell you what she was saying?


----------



## Smuge

lymorelynn said:


> Sapphire Seas - Demelza - looking very comfy in her new home
> View attachment 331800
> View attachment 331801


Awww she really does


----------



## jasperthecat

Tonight my OH went with her mum to the local organised town firework display at the other side of town which is always held on the preceding Saturday if November 5th falls on a Sunday, while I stayed home and kept Jasper company as he was little bit on edge which is quite understandable given the fireworks going off around us and the fact that it was his first experience of the event. Poor little fella even jumped up behind me onto my seat as I was sat eating my meal in the kitchen which he would never normally do except when he's startled by unfamiliar noises and comes to me for assurance and protection. Many cats will run off and hide in such situations, but he always comes to me or if he's with me and hears an unfamiliar noise he'll look directly at me to ascertain through my contact and reassurance that all is safe and then continues with what he was doing. I love it that he looks to me for assurance....he appears to view me as a form of protector.

Later we went to the bedroom where I turned out the lights, sat him up on the window sill for a few minutes so that he could see and relate to the flashes and bangs with what he was seeing and hearing while I stood alongside reassuring him all the time and he soon settled like a little good'n, totally ignoring the sounds and flashes and soon falling off to sleep while everything was still going on around us.
I suspect that tomorrow night, being November 5th it will be even livelier but I'm quite sure he'll take it all in his stride.

I took these pics from the bedroom on my mobile phone of a couple of the fireworks going off at the organised display around 700-800 metres away. The fireworks were absolutely huge and wished I'd got out my proper camera to take some pics!


















...and this is Jasper totally relaxed a few minutes later! Hardly an image of a distressed cat!


----------



## Smuge

This time last week my poor fluff monster was sad and very scared during her second night in hospital. Tonight she is curled up in her favoruite spot at the end of our bed.

This day next month (all being well) her little (half) brother will be coming to live with us


----------



## SbanR

Lovely to see your fluff ball back to normal


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper hasn't quite figured out that the game isn't just a mouse on a stick..... he has no clue there are balls in side the triangle... even after I've had my hand in moving them hahaha


----------



## Guest

jasperthecat said:


> Tonight my OH went with her mum to the local organised town firework display at the other side of town which is always held on the preceding Saturday if November 5th falls on a Sunday, while I stayed home and kept Jasper company as he was little bit on edge which is quite understandable given the fireworks going off around us and the fact that it was his first experience of the event. Poor little fella even jumped up behind me onto my seat as I was sat eating my meal in the kitchen which he would never normally do except when he's startled by unfamiliar noises and comes to me for assurance and protection. Many cats will run off and hide in such situations, but he always comes to me or if he's with me and hears an unfamiliar noise he'll look directly at me to ascertain through my contact and reassurance that all is safe and then continues with what he was doing. I love it that he looks to me for assurance....he appears to view me as a form of protector.
> 
> Later we went to the bedroom where I turned out the lights, sat him up on the window sill for a few minutes so that he could see and relate to the flashes and bangs with what he was seeing and hearing while I stood alongside reassuring him all the time and he soon settled like a little good'n, totally ignoring the sounds and flashes and soon falling off to sleep while everything was still going on around us.
> I suspect that tomorrow night, being November 5th it will be even livelier but I'm quite sure he'll take it all in his stride.
> 
> I took these pics from the bedroom on my mobile phone of a couple of the fireworks going off at the organised display around 700-800 metres away. The fireworks were absolutely huge and wished I'd got out my proper camera to take some pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this is Jasper totally relaxed a few minutes later! Hardly an image of a distressed cat!


Black velvet! Lush


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> This time last week my poor fluff monster was sad and very scared during her second night in hospital. Tonight she is curled up in her favoruite spot at the end of our bed.
> 
> This day next month (all being well) her little (half) brother will be coming to live with us
> 
> View attachment 331834


Aw lovely news smuge, very glad to see her back to herself


----------



## Guest

Oh to be a cat


----------



## huckybuck

Spotted a FB photo of my friend's rescue cat Lily.

She's a year and a half and was given up because the people who bought her split up (they also thought she was a pedigree when they bought her but didn't get any paperwork and were disappointed she wasn't) She is a lovely friendly girl with no issues at all and thankfully has fallen on her feet with my friend who has never had a cat before, apart from sharing a uni house with me and Cinders!! My friend is totally smitten with Lily - there are photos of her everyday lol!!

This one made me smile!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

whompingwillow said:


> Oh to be a cat
> View attachment 331841


I'm definitely coming back as a cat in my next life ! (providing, of course, that I can live with one of my lovely Pet Forum Cat Chatter friends )


----------



## GingerNinja

Anyone heard of a hermit cat?


----------



## Guest

Missysmum2 said:


> I'm definitely coming back as a cat in my next life ! (providing, of course, that I can live with one of my lovely Pet Forum Cat Chatter friends )


You can come here and keep mojo out of trouble


----------



## Charity

Its quite windy and very chilly this morning so neither Toppy or Bunty (yes, I know, not even Bunty!) wants to go out. We've been out and came home to this. They very rarely sit here but I suppose its because its the only sunny spot in the house at the moment.


----------



## Smuge

I honestly have the best cat in the world. I was up late last night and woke up at half 11. First thought was that Tali would be annoyed that I didn't let her out to have breakfast.

Then I looked down and she was asleep on my chest


















She is usually fine with letting us sleep in til 10 or so. But 11 is pushing it.

My biggest fear about Ash (we think they will get along great) is that they will unsettle each other at night! We have been spoiled by Tali


----------



## jasperthecat

huckybuck said:


> Spotted a FB photo of my friend's rescue cat Lily.
> 
> She's a year and a half and was given up because the people who bought her split up (they also thought she was a pedigree when they bought her but didn't get any paperwork and were disappointed she wasn't) She is a lovely friendly girl with no issues at all and thankfully has fallen on her feet with my friend who has never had a cat before, apart from sharing a uni house with me and Cinders!! My friend is totally smitten with Lily - there are photos of her everyday lol!!
> 
> This one made me smile!!!
> 
> View attachment 331846


She looks gorgeous! Good to see that Lily now has a loving and appreciative owner. Personally speaking, breed or pedigree doesn't really come into it for me! Although Jasper is pedigree, how I got him was purely by accident in as much as my daughter bred him and gave him to me as a gift but it wouldn't matter a jot as to his heritage/parentage...he's Jasper and that's all that matters as he's so lovely.


----------



## jasperthecat

Smuge said:


> This time last week my poor fluff monster was sad and very scared during her second night in hospital. Tonight she is curled up in her favoruite spot at the end of our bed.
> 
> This day next month (all being well) her little (half) brother will be coming to live with us
> 
> View attachment 331834


You must have been worried sick over her being poorly...I'm so pleased for you that she is so much better! However, when you have your new addition to the family, that's double the worry! I'm bad enough with just one!


----------



## Smuge

jasperthecat said:


> You must have been worried sick over her being poorly...I'm so pleased for you that she is so much better! However, when you have your new addition to the family, *that's double the worry*! I'm bad enough with just one!


yea that thought was weighing heavily on me when Tali was at her worst, what if they were both always sick, how would we cope etc. But that wasn't fair and didn't reflect our experience with Tali at all. She is one of the biggest joys of my entire life


----------



## jasperthecat

Smuge said:


> yea that thought was weighing heavily on me when Tali was at her worst, what if they were both always sick, how would we cope etc. But that wasn't fair and didn't reflect our experience with Tali at all. She is one of the biggest joys of my entire life


I have to admit, I wasn't keen on ever getting a cat these days though my OH had been going on about it for years. The thing that clinched it for me was having Jasper's mum Poppy for a week when she was a kitten while my daughter was on holiday. By the end of that week I really didn't want to giver her back which is how I ended up with Jasper when my daughter eventually bred from Poppy and had been promised the pick of the litter as she realised how much I'd taken to Poppy.
I have to say, of all the gifts I've received over the years, Jasper has given me by far the most pleasure and I really couldn't imagine life without him now! I confess that I spoil him terribly but I suppose I can afford it so why not? He gives me so much love, affection and pleasure so I make sure he has everything he needs in return.

I'm just glad we've raised him as a house cat as I think I'd be beside myself with worry every time he went out if we allowed him to roam outside! Silly I know but I am just so protective over him!


----------



## jasperthecat

whompingwillow said:


> Black velvet! Lush


The thing is in real life he's medium-dark grey like in the avatar (or the cat in the Sheba advert) but in flash pics he comes out looking nearly black! In pics taken in natural light, he's very much the colour we see him.


----------



## jasperthecat

Smuge said:


> I honestly have the best cat in the world. I was up late last night and woke up at half 11. First thought was that Tali would be annoyed that I didn't let her out to have breakfast.
> 
> Then I looked down and she was asleep on my chest
> 
> View attachment 331855
> 
> View attachment 331859
> 
> 
> She is usually fine with letting us sleep in til 10 or so. But 11 is pushing it.
> 
> My biggest fear about Ash (we think they will get along great) is that they will unsettle each other at night! We have been spoiled by Tali


I'm quite sure you'll all be fine as long as Tali doesn't feel left out. 
Jasper is usually awake by 6.00 am and playing quietly but never mews to be let into our bedroom until he hears us chatting which is invariably no later than around 7.15 am during the week or as late as 8.30 at weekends. He has access to food and water 24/7 so he's never hungry or thirsty but on the very odd occasion that he's eaten all his food during the early hours, he never mews to be fed but will come up to our face and purr in a different way when we eventually let him into the bedroom. He likes his raw mince for breakfast plus a little kitten milk and he's then all set for the day!
We've got him in a really settled daily routine and it makes life so much easier for us all with him being so relaxed and predictable. He's even better when we take him to stay at the caravan. it's as if he treats it as a holiday break!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Spotted a FB photo of my friend's rescue cat Lily.
> 
> She's a year and a half and was given up because the people who bought her split up (they also thought she was a pedigree when they bought her but didn't get any paperwork and were disappointed she wasn't) She is a lovely friendly girl with no issues at all and thankfully has fallen on her feet with my friend who has never had a cat before, apart from sharing a uni house with me and Cinders!! My friend is totally smitten with Lily - there are photos of her everyday lol!!
> 
> This one made me smile!!!
> 
> View attachment 331846


Could be Flint's half sister!


----------



## Smuge

Time for a nap in the sun on a lazy sunday










When i am on my PC she likes to walk in from time to time, check I am still there, meow, then wander back into the living room. Always amuses me


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Time for a nap in the sun on a lazy sunday
> 
> View attachment 331864
> 
> 
> When i am on my PC she likes to walk in from time to time, check I am still there, meow, then wander back into the living room. Always amuses me


She is practising to be Sleeping Beauty's understudy


----------



## Guest

Saffi is not happy about this! I need an identical tree. One for each


----------



## Charity

whompingwillow said:


> Saffi is not happy about this! I need an identical tree. One for each
> View attachment 331865


Snap. Toppy's doing the same, not so much hanging out as hanging off.


----------



## SbanR

Looks like darling Toppy needs a bigger tree


----------



## Guest

Charity said:


> Snap. Toppy's doing the same, not so much hanging out as hanging off.
> 
> View attachment 331867
> 
> 
> View attachment 331870


Aha! Its exactly the same!

I wish Saffi would stay put and be his snuggle buddy, that way there wouldnt have to be wars. Who am i kidding


----------



## Gwen9244

Went to work today, oh left with a list of chores. How many do you think got done?


----------



## Charity

I can't even get up to go to the loo this evening


----------



## jasperthecat

Another night of 'trauma' for Jasper with the awful fireworks going off! As you can see he looks absolutely terrified of them...in fact at one point after there was such a huge explosion from a firework in a neighbour's garden that it actually caused him to wake briefly, raise his head and look around for a couple of seconds before dropping straight back to sleep

I was so proud of him...he was so relaxed after I'd shown him that there was nothing to be afraid of from the fireworks last night that when the fireworks started going off again tonight, he just simply ignored them totally, had a quick groom and then decided he wasn't going to let a few bangs and crackles disturb his usual early evening sleep and adopted the familiar pose shown below. He's only just woken up, had a good feed and a drink and is now sat under my chair wanting to play!

I don't think I need worry about the New Year firework celebrations we have around these parts!


----------



## Guest

5 minutes bliss
Saffi kept sniffing his toes
She has not had stern words with him since the last episode a few days ago
Keep all crossed moments like this grow!

















When you catch them looking at you like this (for ages..)


----------



## Guest

She is looking very strict this morning lol

















( I am glad to see it! As she has been quite withdrawn these days )


----------



## Smuge

Daaaad why are you watching an NFL game in the middle of the night? I want to go to bed and get my cat stick!









(I should probably let the other thread die, she had 2 full tins of gourmet gold yesterday - very proud. Within a few days we have worked up from most of a tin to two full tins)


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper enjoys sticking his paws and arms in EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Guest

A good glimpse of the very playful Saffi for some minutes. (Although once I start trying to take photos, play gets a bit ruined)

















Here comes mojo! 









All was fine in the house of cats this morning ..well that would be pushing it - I think a second cat tree asap might do some magic as mojo is really fighting for Saffi's spots on the tree, and in general, so there is tension in the territory department, but Saffi is looking less withdrawn today and she has had a small burst of playful play, mojo had hours of play and lots of belly rubs - I am covered in kitty marks - he is just confused about being taken down when he tries to shove Saffi off her spot - Trying to work out how best to manage it so they are both happy
And tying not to let this one slip into the background too much









Just because


----------



## lymorelynn

Just little Pearl waiting to go to her new home now - she is being collected on Thursday









And my own Ruby-Roo who is staying


----------



## Guest

Can you get any cuter







right that's me done on here for days (she says)


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jaspers fav spot on his cat tree  loves trying to catch the birds... the noises he makes are so funny haha! Xx


----------



## Smuge




----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> View attachment 332009
> View attachment 332011
> 
> View attachment 332012


Clever girl. That's the way to get Daddy's attention


----------



## Gwen9244

Look who has managed to squidge his big fat butt on top of the kitchen units!


----------



## Smuge

Gwen9244 said:


> Look who has managed to squidge his big fat butt on top of the kitchen units!
> 
> View attachment 332026


That is impressive


----------



## Eleora

Smuge said:


> View attachment 332009
> View attachment 332011
> 
> View attachment 332012


How is Tali doing? and what game is that?


----------



## Gwen9244

Smuge said:


> That is impressive


Not sure how he's going to get down without assistance.


----------



## jadeh31

Found this sitting in my bed!


----------



## huckybuck

I feel so mean!!!

Grace is obsessed by our new Purrs feather wand (she has already destroyed one attachment already so we are on the second in 2 weeks).

She would play from morning to night if at all possible and will drag the whole wand, line and attachment to wherever we are in the house in an attempt to ask us to play!

I have resorted to shutting said stick in the coat cupboard overnight or if we go out so that Little H doesn't decide to eat the cord!!!

So stick has been put to bed!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

I really love my Little H!!!!

He's the sweetest soppiest baby boy there is!!!!

So why does he remind me of Hannibal Psycho Johnny!!!!!!!


----------



## LJC675

Hooman haz been weird this week, a funny pale colour and every time one of these funny white fings goes on her face she makes a really loud weird noise and goes all jiggly.

Kalex save mummy - Kill the white fings, free the Hooman.


----------



## Summercat

@LJC675 
My guy has expressed an interest in tissues, I have so far caught him before the box has been under full attack :Bear


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> Hooman haz been weird this week, a funny pale colour and every time one of these funny white fings goes on her face she makes a really loud weird noise and goes all jiggly.
> 
> Kalex save mummy - Kill the white fings, free the Hooman.
> 
> View attachment 332052
> View attachment 332053
> View attachment 332054
> View attachment 332055
> View attachment 332056
> View attachment 332057


Haha. What serendipity. You'll have to buy this new toy by the score


----------



## jasperthecat

Sleeping like a baby! Took this in the early hours of this morning. I have problems with sleeping but not it seems does Jasper...if he's not eating or running around like a cat with a wasp up his bum...he's sleeping! Oh how I envy him such a gift!


----------



## Charity

Toppy has a thing about pens, waggle one in front of him and he always wants to play


----------



## Guest

Good mornin from these two monkeys


























Charity said:


> Toppy has a thing about pens, waggle one in front of him and he always wants to play
> 
> View attachment 332098


Aw he is so gorgeous!


----------



## Smuge

A lazy day on the sofa 









She is going to her vets tomorrow to get her picture taken with Santa. I am very excited about this! Though I did flee her the other day for the first time, just in case


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow
When I see your fluff monsters, I want to pick them up are they ragdolls?

@Charity
We had a kitty that would go after the pen, while we were writing

My sleepy Ninja cat


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> View attachment 332121
> @whompingwillow
> When I see your fluff monsters, I want to pick them up are they ragdolls?
> 
> @Charity
> We had a kitty that would go after the pen, while we were writing
> 
> My sleepy Ninja cat
> 
> View attachment 332120
> 
> 
> View attachment 332119


Aw! They might let you. You have more luck with mojo  although saffi got quite comfortable in my arms for short bursts. She likes it secretly.

Saffi is a birman


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> A lazy day on the sofa
> View attachment 332116
> 
> 
> She is going to her vets tomorrow to get her picture taken with Santa. I am very excited about this! Though I did flee her the other day for the first time, just in case


If I took Saffi to the vet just to get a santa picture she would hate me for life


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> Hooman haz been weird this week, a funny pale colour and every time one of these funny white fings goes on her face she makes a really loud weird noise and goes all jiggly.
> 
> Kalex save mummy - Kill the white fings, free the Hooman.
> 
> View attachment 332052
> View attachment 332053
> View attachment 332054
> View attachment 332055
> View attachment 332056
> View attachment 332057


Ooh Grace is desperate to know where she can find one of these toys!!!! She reckons Mum might be on the case as she's doing the funny noisy jiggly thing too!!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Don't know how he's comfy laid like this!!! :Hilarious


----------



## Eilidh

huckybuck said:


> Spotted a FB photo of my friend's rescue cat Lily.
> 
> She's a year and a half and was given up because the people who bought her split up (they also thought she was a pedigree when they bought her but didn't get any paperwork and were disappointed she wasn't) She is a lovely friendly girl with no issues at all and thankfully has fallen on her feet with my friend who has never had a cat before, apart from sharing a uni house with me and Cinders!! My friend is totally smitten with Lily - there are photos of her everyday lol!!
> 
> This one made me smile!!!
> 
> View attachment 331846


I'm glad she landed on her feet with your friend. Does it matter if she's pure pedigree or not? How could anyone give up that wee beaut. I've told my OH if we were ever to split up, I'm not splitting the cats up and both will be coming or waiting with me, he can have visitation rights. Needless to say he wasn't very happy that I sat and thought about all that... He was laughing at the end mind you.


----------



## Eilidh

Summercat said:


> View attachment 332121
> @whompingwillow
> When I see your fluff monsters, I want to pick them up are they ragdolls?
> 
> @Charity
> We had a kitty that would go after the pen, while we were writing
> 
> My sleepy Ninja cat
> 
> View attachment 332120
> 
> 
> View attachment 332119


What a beauty, I adore wee black cats.


----------



## Summercat

@Eilidh 
Thanks, he is a tiny boy


----------



## ewelsh

Libby is fascinated by my dripping tap! Massive hint don't you think


----------



## Purplecatlover

@ewelsh haha awww look at her face in the first one! I can hear it but I can't catch it!


----------



## Shrike

Yeah, I've got a dripping tap too - trouble is modern ones aren't fixed by a 10p washer change - seems replacing the whole unit is in order and I haven't quite summoned up the enthusiasm for fiddling about under the sink unit yet.


----------



## Summercat

@ewelsh 
Libby looks like a lovely cat I like your kitchen as well!


----------



## Guest

I keep finding teeth stuck in mojo's fur









I think we might need to do some house diy?


----------



## Gwen9244

ewelsh said:


> Libby is fascinated by my dripping tap! Massive hint don't you think
> 
> View attachment 332184
> 
> View attachment 332185


I love the fact they look in the sink as if to say "where has it gone"!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Libby is fascinated by my dripping tap! Massive hint don't you think
> 
> View attachment 332184
> 
> View attachment 332185


Wonderful expression on her face.
Lovely kitchen too; I've been nosy, trying to read your shopping and jobs list


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Libby is fascinated by my dripping tap! Massive hint don't you think
> 
> View attachment 332184
> 
> View attachment 332185


Don;t forget the dog food!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Libby is fascinated by my dripping tap! Massive hint don't you think
> 
> View attachment 332184
> 
> View attachment 332185


Lovely photos of gorgeous Libby. Wish my kitchen looked so ***** and span, its a tip!


----------



## lymorelynn

I think we have some kitchen envy going on here @ewelsh  I love it!
Love Libby's expressions too :Cat She can come and stare at my dripping bathroom tap anytime she likes :Cat


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Libby is fascinated by my dripping tap! Massive hint don't you think
> 
> View attachment 332184
> 
> View attachment 332185


MASSIVE kitchen envy, house envy, garden envy, cat envy.........


----------



## huckybuck

whompingwillow said:


> I keep finding teeth stuck in mojo's fur
> View attachment 332182
> 
> 
> I think we might need to do some house diy?
> View attachment 332183


TEETH????????


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> TEETH????????


I think so?!


----------



## Guest

I have come across three so far!


----------



## huckybuck

whompingwillow said:


> I have come across three so far!


That seems a lot!!! Do you think they are his or Saffi's?

I would get whoever it is for a dental check up as they could have been knocked out or something.


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> That seems a lot!!! Do you think they are his or Saffi's?
> 
> I would get whoever it is for a dental check up as they could have been knocked out or something.


Oh no :[ ok I will do. well they are tiny so I thought they were his but now I am not sure. Can you see it on the first picture? I found another one like that in his fur today and then one on the floor. I have not seen them get into a terrible tooth breaking fight (they do fight still like I mentioned in another post) but when I am out I do not know what they get up to

Maybe I should take them both in


----------



## Guest

@huckybuck I just assumed they were his baby teeth falling out - like an idiot maybe? Could it not be that?


----------



## ewelsh

Thank you all for kitchen compliments! Things always look better in photos, plus it's never that tidy I assure you!
Maybe you all should have seen my house early last week, 16 sash windows put in, can you imagine, what a flipping mess! Front door to come!










P.S black board, you'll be pleased to know,

Care line, Grandmothers alarm pendant - tick 
Dog food - not got yet, bad slave
Cotswold clothing - complaint made tick
Ski insurance for DH - not done ooops
Washing powder, salt - done tick

Priorities


----------



## Guest




----------



## lymorelynn

Mr. Whippy (Rough Diamond) being loved by his Aunty Cleo (my Cleo's sister) and 'cousin' Saffy (who is from Coco's breeder)


----------



## Smuge

Tali had her picture taken with Santa tonight by a professional photographer  I have never done a custom christmas card before, but I will be ordering a few this year!


----------



## Smuge

lymorelynn said:


> Mr. Whippy (Rough Diamond) being loved by his Aunty Cleo (my Cleo's sister) and 'cousin' Saffy (who is from Coco's breeder)
> View attachment 332229


Aww stunning pic


----------



## huckybuck

whompingwillow said:


> @huckybuck I just assumed they were his baby teeth falling out - like an idiot maybe? Could it not be that?


I don't know?? It just seemed a lot in one go!!

I wondered if he had fallen or banged himself - maybe @Ceiling Kitty knows a bit more..

at what age do baby teeth fall out and is it at the same time?


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Tali had her picture taken with Santa tonight by a professional photographer  I have never done a custom christmas card before, but I will be ordering a few this year!
> 
> View attachment 332230


I do hope you got her out of her carrier lol!!!


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Thank you all for kitchen compliments! Things always look better in photos, plus it's never that tidy I assure you!
> Maybe you all should have seen my house early last week, 16 sash windows put in, can you imagine, what a flipping mess! Front door to come!
> 
> View attachment 332196
> 
> 
> P.S black board, you'll be pleased to know,
> 
> Care line, Grandmothers alarm pendant - tick
> Dog food - not got yet, bad slave
> Cotswold clothing - complaint made tick
> Ski insurance for DH - not done ooops
> Washing powder, salt - done tick
> 
> Priorities


What about the Flu Jab???????


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> I do hope you got her out of her carrier lol!!!


 maybe for one pic

We got her weighed while we were there and she has now regained all of the weight that she lost. So pleased


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> I don't know?? It just seemed a lot in one go!!
> 
> I wondered if he had fallen or banged himself - maybe @Ceiling Kitty knows a bit more..
> 
> at what age do baby teeth fall out and is it at the same time?


I believe tali already has adult teeth and she is 8 months


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> Tali had her picture taken with Santa tonight by a professional photographer  I have never done a custom christmas card before, but I will be ordering a few this year!
> 
> View attachment 332230


Hope we're getting a card on here


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Mr. Whippy (Rough Diamond) being loved by his Aunty Cleo (my Cleo's sister) and 'cousin' Saffy (who is from Coco's breeder)
> View attachment 332229


That's a beautiful photo Lynn


----------



## huckybuck

whompingwillow said:


> @huckybuck I just assumed they were his baby teeth falling out - like an idiot maybe? Could it not be that?


OK google friend - they have a lot of baby teeth!!
And they start falling out from 3 months - up to 9 months or so.
Maybe a few have gone at once?
I would have a look in his mouth and check the gums look nice and healthy.
Is he chewing a lot as that can be a sign of teething too.


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Mr. Whippy (Rough Diamond) being loved by his Aunty Cleo (my Cleo's sister) and 'cousin' Saffy (who is from Coco's breeder)
> View attachment 332229


I want to cuddle too!

I think Siamese are such a cuddly bread or is it just Lynn,s babies are so loving.


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> OK google friend - they have a lot of baby teeth!!
> And they start falling out from 3 months - up to 9 months or so.
> Maybe a few have gone at once?
> I would have a look in his mouth and check the gums look nice and healthy.
> Is he chewing a lot as that can be a sign of teething too.


Yes I looked at his mouth as soon as - looks fine to me (stinky breath. Phwoar!)and he definitely has been eating every bit of cardboard he could get his teeth into. I have been in no doubt about him teething


----------



## Gwen9244

Tilly toasting her gorgeous bottom on the radiator cover.


----------



## Smuge

:Wtf


----------



## Charity

I'm off to the vets today for a check up. Don't want to go.....save me!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I'm off to the vets today for a check up. Don't want to go.....save me!
> 
> View attachment 332245


Awww! Sweetie, be a brave boy:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ewelsh

I’ll save you Toppy, but only after the Vets! We need to know your wee wee is better.

You must be a brave boy and don’t let your slave show those incriminating photos of you bullying Bunty, not that the vet will believe them either


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I'll save you Toppy, but only after the Vets! We need to know your wee wee is better.
> 
> You must be a brave boy and don't let your slave show those incriminating photos of you bullying Bunty, not that the vet will believe them either


Well, that was the best vet visit ever.  Its the first time we've been to our new vets. He told Toppy what a lovely cat he was which I'm sure has made his head bigger. He checked him over and said he was fine (thankfully didn't mention his weight...phew!) and took half an hour to patiently explain all about idiopathic cystitis. By this time, Toppy had laid down and was practically asleep on the table. He told us to carry on doing what we are doing and the best thing of all, he didn't charge us a penny as he said it was a check up. :Woot He also kindly gave us (well, no, we had to pay for this) some Nutracalm for Bunty. What a lovely man, Toppy and I were well impressed.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Well, that was the best vet visit ever.  Its the first time we've been to our new vets. He told Toppy what a lovely cat he was which I'm sure has made his head bigger. He checked him over and said he was fine (thankfully didn't mention his weight...phew!) and took half an hour to patiently explain all about idiopathic cystitis. By this time, Toppy had laid down and was practically asleep on the table. He told us to carry on doing what we are doing and the best thing of all, he didn't charge us a penny as he said it was a check up. :Woot He also kindly gave us (well, no, we had to pay for this) some Nutracalm for Bunty. What a lovely man, Toppy and I were well impressed.


Great news, Toppy is in tip top shape. Sounds like a kind vet, as most are. Hope nutraclam works for Bunty x


----------



## Smuge

Strange little creature


















She is still a kitten, but she sure as hell doesnt look like one


----------



## Eleora

whompingwillow said:


> I keep finding teeth stuck in mojo's fur
> View attachment 332182
> 
> 
> I think we might need to do some house diy?
> View attachment 332183


Who 's teeth?


----------



## Guest

Eleora said:


> Who 's teeth?


I think Mojo's (I am finding them in his fur mostly. Just one on the floor)


----------



## Eleora

whompingwillow said:


> I think Mojo's (I am finding them in his fur mostly. Just one on the floor)


Oh right is he teething? I thought he was an adult sorry lol the floofyness makes them look bigger.


----------



## Guest

Eleora said:


> Oh right is he teething? I thought he was an adult sorry lol the floofyness makes them look bigger.


He is 5 months  and he is teething yeps


----------



## Eleora

whompingwillow said:


> He is 5 months  and he is teething yeps


Awww wow Molly is soo teeny! In comparison she is almost 8 months! Sometimes I wonder if she was younger then 9 weeks when I got her. She measures 14 inches excluding tail.


----------



## LJC675

I iz curling up in the smallest possible ball:


----------



## lymorelynn

3 generations - Gracie, Cleo and Ruby


----------



## Smuge

lymorelynn said:


> 3 generations - Gracie, Cleo and Ruby
> View attachment 332273


I love these pictures

Persians are such a snuggly breed. Tali comes from a super snuggly line. Is she snuggly? *sigh* of course not. Still love her though lol


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> 3 generations - Gracie, Cleo and Ruby
> View attachment 332273


That would make the perfect Christmas card Lynn!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Before I made my bed this morning









After I made my bed this morning (he's STILL there now at 4pm 

Spot the cat


----------



## ewelsh

Missysmum2 said:


> View attachment 332283
> 
> 
> Before I made my bed this morning
> View attachment 332284
> 
> 
> After I made my bed this morning (he's STILL there now at 4pm
> 
> Spot the cat


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## lymorelynn

Missysmum2 said:


> View attachment 332283
> 
> 
> Before I made my bed this morning
> View attachment 332284
> 
> 
> After I made my bed this morning (he's STILL there now at 4pm
> 
> Spot the cat


He's certainly made himself at home :Cat


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh gosh, is that really me ? Aren't I handsome !


----------



## Charity

Missysmum2 said:


> Oh gosh, is that really me ? Aren't I handsome !
> 
> View attachment 332385


He's really making himself at home, that's lovely.


----------



## LJC675

Friday weigh day, hmmm that's not really how it works.


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> Friday weigh day, hmmm that's not really how it works.
> 
> View attachment 332392


Just divide the figure by two mum. Haha.


----------



## LJC675

Friday's iz shopping day, that means we getz to help with recycling the egg box.


----------



## Psygon

Amazon will apparantly deliver whatever you want in 2 hours with Primenow 

A Clark.









A Darcy









And an Ed


----------



## Guest

I have had a nasty chest infection, but views like this make it so much better.















They took it in turns to watch over me (yeah right)

Snoozing with the cats all day


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
That's what I want to do! I have not been feeling well this week and did not have much down time. I was reading in bed with my little guy sleeping in the crock of my arm the other day, I so wanted just to stay in bed but had to leave. Tomorrow down time I hope little monster will rest with me, right now he is in pouncing mood and he needs his nails clipped


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @whompingwillow
> That's what I want to do! I have not been feeling well this week and did not have much down time. I was reading in bed with my little guy sleeping in the crock of my arm the other day, I so wanted just to stay in bed but had to leave. Tomorrow down time I hope little monster will rest with me, right now he is in pouncing mood and he needs his nails clipped


Aw sounds like you need a relaxing weekend!! I hope he rests with you too. Get those bits done and play him out then have a nothing day
Its been quite bad I have had no choice, I couldn't move some days once I did their morning routine - agony from top to toes. Taking anti buotics now and slightly more functional - it should clear up soon thank goodness. Yesterday mojo was a right snuggle warmer (after being full of beans of course)
Also @Summercat I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
Thanks and you too, feel better soon.:Sorry


----------



## citlecevoli

I am new to this life and me and my sister have just moved in but I just love cuddling up to Daddy’s foot at night and he seems to love it too..(excuse his toes!)


----------



## huckybuck

This is as atmospheric and arty as it gets Mum!!!!!!










She thinks she's David Bailey!!!!


----------



## Smuge

Bold as brass...









One of the few things she knows she isnt allowed to do


----------



## Smuge

Hard to stay mad at this face though


----------



## Britt

Charity said:


> Saw gorgeous Pooh on the Lazydays Facebook page earlier looking very relaxed.


Thank you Charity. He loves his new bed


----------



## Britt

Diego


----------



## Guest

And in case you wanted to know some of the other things we got up to this morning

Yay new corrugated cardboard!


























Saffi is zonked at the moment








Thank god for cats (sometimes... This week I have been very sick with fever and sever body/heachaches due to a horrible chest infection - there were times I admit to thinking ERGHHHH cats. But for the all part I really appreciate these two and they have been the best company - love them to bits)


----------



## Eleora

whompingwillow said:


> And in case you wanted to know some of the other things we got up to this morning
> 
> Yay new corrugated cardboard!
> View attachment 332544
> 
> 
> View attachment 332545
> 
> View attachment 332547
> 
> 
> Saffi is zonked at the moment
> View attachment 332548
> 
> Thank god for cats (sometimes... This week I have been very sick with fever and sever body/heachaches due to a horrible chest infection - there were times I admit to thinking ERGHHHH cats. But for the all part I really appreciate these two and they have been the best company - love them to bits)


Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

whompingwillow said:


> And in case you wanted to know some of the other things we got up to this morning
> 
> Yay new corrugated cardboard!
> View attachment 332544
> 
> 
> View attachment 332545
> 
> View attachment 332547
> 
> 
> Saffi is zonked at the moment
> View attachment 332548
> 
> Thank god for cats (sometimes... This week I have been very sick with fever and sever body/heachaches due to a horrible chest infection - there were times I admit to thinking ERGHHHH cats. But for the all part I really appreciate these two and they have been the best company - love them to bits)


Doncha just love those floofy trousers Had to laugh watching him trying to shake the water off his paws whilst still paddling


----------



## Guest

Eleora said:


> Hope you feel better soon x


Thank you!


----------



## Guest

Missysmum2 said:


> Doncha just love those floofy trousers Had to laugh watching him trying to shake the water off his paws whilst still paddling


Haha I am glad you got a good laugh too :] He is so funny with water! Yes I love his floofy trousers


----------



## Paddypaws

@whompingwillow he is such a gorgeous boy! I especially love his single striped front leg.


----------



## Guest

Paddypaws said:


> @whompingwillow he is such a gorgeous boy! I especially love his single striped front leg.


Me too, he has quite the strut as well..


----------



## Guest

@Paddypaws I will have to try catch it 'the walk' on camera you will love it  he struts his gorgeous self confidently on the counter then will stop suddenly and look at you, like he is famous or something. his one ginger leg is the best


----------



## Guest




----------



## Smuge

Saw perisan kittens today. Have so many amazing pictures. Must resist the urge to post a dozen pics of cats I dont own!

But I do own this one! And she is lovely


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> Saw perisan kittens today. Have so many amazing pictures. Must resist the urge to post a dozen pics of cats I dont own!
> 
> But I do own this one! And she is lovely
> 
> View attachment 332595


Hmmmm perhaps a small peak wouldn't hurt









But you have to wait til I bring him home to see more!

Meanwhile:

"You sure play a lot of games dad! And they aren't even fun toys like catnip wands or laser pens!"








And yes, I know she looks like a blob of fur...


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Hmmmm perhaps a small peak wouldn't hurt
> View attachment 332630
> 
> 
> But you have to wait til I bring him home to see more!
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> "You sure play a lot of games dad! And they aren't even fun toys like catnip wands or laser pens!"
> View attachment 332631
> 
> And yes, I know she looks like a blob of fur...


Oooh! You tease!:Arghh


----------



## jasperthecat

We went food shopping late this afternoon and as we'd been trying to address Jasper's issue of scratching our bed base, we popped to the local pet shop before it closed after recently spotting a mid sized substantial and sturdy scratch post they had for sale in their window and bought it to put in the bedroom to see if it would interest him more than the bed base. When we got home we took it into the kitchen along with the groceries etc and as usual Jasper has to inspect and sniff absolutely everything that is brought into the house and he didn't even give us time to fully unpack and put away the groceries, not to mention our shoes, before he was playing with the toy that dangles from the top of the post and a few minutes later he was climbing it so that at least it's a good start.


----------



## LJC675

What a gorgeous picture of Jasper, look at his little face. Just be careful with the dangly toy as it's on quite a long bit of string, there have been quite a few cases of cats getting tangled in them and getting legs trapped, so can be safer to remove it.


----------



## bluecordelia

Blue was was cuddly this morning and had me in her paws to ensure I didn't stop. X


----------



## Smuge

Everyone needs a Persian fluffmonster in their life


----------



## LJC675

In the middle of a sewing project today, however Suter has thrown a bit of a spanner in the works.


----------



## Smuge

I dont speak cat. Bit I have a sneaking suspicion that Tali likes balls


----------



## lymorelynn

Demelza (Sapphire Seas) settled with her new friend Sansa - one week in her new home


----------



## Charity

Too cold to be out this afternoon, best thing is to snuggle up together


----------



## Smuge

She is being absurdly cute today


----------



## Guest




----------



## Eilidh

ewelsh said:


> Libby is fascinated by my dripping tap! Massive hint don't you think
> 
> View attachment 332184
> 
> View attachment 332185


Omg!!! I'm in love with your kitchen, love that style. Your cat is a beauty too!


----------



## Eilidh

whompingwillow said:


> View attachment 332754


He's getting a big boy. Love the way his wee legs look when he lies like this.


----------



## Summercat

Ok ewelsh, it is official, we need more photos of your kitchen:Bookworm you can have a cat or two as background.


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
Are you feeling any better?


----------



## Summercat

Sleep or play with toys


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @whompingwillow
> Are you feeling any better?


Thank you for asking! Somewhat,I haven't got high fever anymore but my chest and head is pretty bad - I am hoping anti biotics will clear it all up. It's been a big fat pain!

I often have mojo curled in my chest so thats been a really nice cure. Especially when he starts to bite and smack my face and demand I run around with a wand toy for hours  you?


----------



## Guest

This is officially no longer a lid


----------



## Guest

Just lovely :]


----------



## Charity

Oh oh! You've given them equal status, you are no longer the boss.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Oh oh! You've given them equal status, you are no longer the boss.


Was she ever?


----------



## Guest

Me? 
Was I ever indeed!


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
Thanks, I am good now and got a few cat cuddles this weekend

My guy is not allowed on the kitchen table, I think he was taught that in his previous home. Now the extra table in the living room and the one used as my husbands desk yes. He was cautious and tried the kitchen table a few times warily and now seems to know it is off limits. Counters he has never tried luckily.

Mojo in your pics looks big usually to me but here we can see his size next to Saffy.

Try a bit of this tea if you can with a spoon of honey, it is a nice warmer and one has turmeric which is good for inflammation:


----------



## Guest

Saffi is boss around here and Mojo thinks he is boss. We let him strut around thinking that - I have never been boss!


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @whompingwillow
> Thanks, I am good now and got a few cat cuddles this weekend
> 
> My guy is not allowed on the kitchen table, I think he was taught that in his previous home. Now the extra table in the living room and the one used as my husbands desk yes. He was cautious and tried the kitchen table a few times warily and now seems to know it is off limits. Counters he has never tried luckily.
> 
> Mojo in your pics looks big usually to me but here we can see his size next to Saffy.
> 
> Try a bit of this tea if you can with a spoon of honey, it is a nice warmer and one has turmeric which is good for inflammation:
> View attachment 332790


I tried to make the kitchen counters out of bounds too when Mojo arrived but then gave up! The amount of times I had to put him down.. plus he is good company whilst washing the dishes. I just have to be careful to make sure its safe and clean - there is a good window to look out of from the counter too - lots of neighbour cats to watch and birds
The table has now become their regular feeding place, and I have to say I like it - it's working well. 
I was feeding them at different levels (etc) but this feels much better, and they are both ok with it now. Also if I feed Mojo first he doesn't dig his face in her food anymore! Sometimes she will eat once he has finished. 
Mojo is quite big I think - chunky monkey. He will be a sturdy boy for sure! The last time I checked, they weighed the same! 3.1kg - but he should be even more now... I need to get scales
Turmeric is a really good idea, thank you. I actually have rubbish joints and they often become inflamed and so turmeric is definitively a good suggestion - I hadn't thought of that
I am glad you are feeling better and had cat cuddles and a weekend off


----------



## Guest

Um excuse me why are you by my bum? I am trying to eat..









Ok fine whatever









Mojo chose to groom himself post second breakfast by her bum. She needed a stroke of reassurance every now and again but reallly did quite well considering. She was not put off her food that's for sure!


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
If it works for you, then why not. My OH would not go for a cat on the table, he is still adjusting to Biggles jumping in bed.
I love how chunky Mojo is, total fluff puff:Cat


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @whompingwillow
> If it works for you, then why not. My OH would not go for a cat on the table, he is still adjusting to Biggles jumping in bed.
> I love how chunky Mojo is, total fluff puff:Cat


If my oh didn't like my cats jumping on the bed, they would be off the bed haha
Haha he really is
I think saffi might have proffered if he wasn't so bloody chunky! But I like how chunky he is too


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
We are still working out allowed vs not for the bed. I am ok with it but OH isn't keen. :Cat


----------



## LJC675

I haz been using my mind meld trick on this pesky bird for 15 minutes now - 'Come on birdy, come to Kalex'


----------



## Guest

I am being really boring today and he has gotten rubbish at entertaining himself. Anyone want to come play?!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper giving me cuddles last night xx


----------



## SbanR

Ooo


whompingwillow said:


> I am being really boring today and he has gotten rubbish at entertaining himself. Anyone want to come play?!
> View attachment 333009
> 
> View attachment 333010


Oooh! Yes please!!


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> Ooo
> 
> Oooh! Yes please!!


We are playing with the wand toy - you are welcome to come join (he would love it!) Saffi just let me put a mouse on her head and she sat there with it there for ages.








They got into a massive hissy growlly earlier :-O


----------



## bethany_hannah

Just chilling! 
Not the most dignified of looks but oh so comfy...


----------



## Joy84

Big foot


----------



## Smuge

Was sent this earlier, it amused me

"No mum, you cant use the bathroom. Cant you see that I am trying to cuddle the door?"


----------



## KittenKong

Morning cuddle. Just now.
Excuse poor quality photo. Lighting is dim.


----------



## Smuge

Always posing


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Always posing
> View attachment 333131
> 
> View attachment 333132


Taking the opportunity to grab the limelight while she can
How many more days Smuge?


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Taking the opportunity to grab the limelight while she can
> How many more days Smuge?


Just over 2 weeks


----------



## Jaf

Woody, Ollie and Sausage. Outside cats, supposedly.


----------



## Britt

Pooh in my Dr Martens Boots box


----------



## Guest

Thats him done for the morning!


----------



## Smuge

Always posing


















She was supposed to attend her first show on Saturday but I decided to withdraw her after she was sick a couple of weeks ago. Will be cheering on two of her aunts instead


----------



## Smuge

Life is tough


----------



## Eleora




----------



## Guest

<3 a happy arrangement!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Bertie had his second vaccination jab yesterday afternoon (no, that wasn't an air raid siren you heard - it was Bertie wailing like a banshee in his carrier !) and isn't feeling up to par this morning, cue the "I want to be left alone" pose !


----------



## Guest

Missysmum2 said:


> Bertie had his second vaccination jab yesterday afternoon (no, that wasn't an air raid siren you heard - it was Bertie wailing like a banshee in his carrier !) and isn't feeling up to par this morning, cue the "I want to be left alone" pose !
> 
> View attachment 333268


Poor Bertie :-/ hope he picks up soon! Saffi is exactly the same, it takes her days to get over vet trips especially ones where she gets jabbed!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Showing his belly off to all his friends on pet forums


----------



## LJC675

Aw, you can never get enough pictures of Jasper's belly. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Summercat

@Smudge 
My guy would love that box!


----------



## Charity

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 333269
> Showing his belly off to all his friends on pet forums


That's a lovely photo of gorgeous Jasper


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper sleeps in the strangest positions..


----------



## Summercat

Happy with a dinner of raw liver and a bit of play afterwards now zonked out on the couch:


----------



## Kitkatslave

Had to post this photo of a lovely moment with Dottie on my lap. Lying there witbout a care in the world. Although I am freezing as I was just about to light the fire and there's no heating on but I can't possibly disturb her!


----------



## Summercat

@Kitkatslave 
Gorgeous!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Kitkatslave said:


> Had to post this photo of a lovely moment with Dottie on my lap. Lying there witbout a care in the world. Although I am freezing as I was just about to light the fire and there's no heating on but I can't possibly disturb her!
> View attachment 333297


who needs heating with that fluff blanket


----------



## Charity

Had a good day outside so just time for a nap on Mum's lap before tea.


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
Lovely kitty snuggle


----------



## Smuge

Sitting on the sofa with me while I play my PS4


----------



## Jaf

Lori, Jackie and Choccy. Got the wood burner on and we're roasting.


----------



## Smuge

Tali is gripped by this episode of Vet on the hill









Though we are even bigger fans of Supervet


----------



## Eilidh

whompingwillow said:


> View attachment 333265
> 
> <3 a happy arrangement!
> View attachment 333264


I'm so happy to see that! Knowing from your posts the worry you've been having. What a beautiful picture. Where did you get your cat tree from? Looks cosy.


----------



## Guest

Eilidh said:


> I'm so happy to see that! Knowing from your posts the worry you've been having. What a beautiful picture. Where did you get your cat tree from? Looks cosy.


Aw thank you
They appear to exist happily together at times. I do worry though when I see Saffi looking sad and withdrawn! Mojo has been biting her a lot. Just now he bit her. She ran away frazzled and he stretched out happy as in the place she was sitting. Naughty boy! He did not listen to my no this time. So for the most part they do well together but I worry how quiet saffi can become. I am trying to get her out of her she'll and occasionally she does pop out for a bit
So it's definitely not terrible and I do feel in the last few days she has been especially better since lots of one on one. I can be a worrier about things

Cat tree is from zooplus and it's called the fluffy II tree


----------



## LJC675

Last night the hoomans left us a box when they went to bed. We haz been very busy, this is our best effort at creating a snow scene ready for Christmas decorating


----------



## Guest

LJC675 said:


> Last night the hoomans left us a box when they went to bed. We haz been very busy, this is our best effort at creating a snow scene ready for Christmas decorating
> 
> View attachment 333346


Haha

They have inspired me to start buying eggs just for the boxes (goodness knows what I will do with the eggs!) 
Mojo would love it


----------



## catdogpack

LJC675 said:


> Last night the hoomans left us a box when they went to bed. We haz been very busy, this is our best effort at creating a snow scene ready for Christmas decorating
> 
> View attachment 333346


Awesome


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## Shrike

*Winter is coming.....
*
And the igloo is back in favour! The boiler was broke last week too, which must've made a snuggly igloo even more tempting!









"£3 grand for a new boiler makes perfect sense to me, Slave! You'd only spend it on yourself otherwise!"


----------



## ewelsh

@Shrike sorry about your boiler, that much money this time of the year is not funny. We had the same thing last year. Brooke looks very snuggly.


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> @Shrike sorry about your boiler, that much money this time of the year is not funny. We had the same thing last year. Brooke looks very snuggly.


It was over 15 years old, so I had budgeted for it. Hope the new one lasts as long!


----------



## huckybuck

Eleora said:


>


Oooh you have a BIG feather - where did you find it?


----------



## Charity

OH's out all day today so I'm on my own. Have the cats been keeping me company? No, they haven't, they've been fast asleep in the kitchen nearly all day...lazy things.


----------



## Shrike

I know what you mean, Charity. Brooke has been snuggled up in her igloo nearly all day. She has now gone out for an evening mooch around the bottom of the garden:


----------



## Eleora

huckybuck said:


> Oooh you have a BIG feather - where did you find it?


'Purrs In Our Hearts' pack of 4 pheasant feathers


----------



## Smuge

We withdrew her from the show so no ribbons for Tali, but she did get quite a spiffy Christmas bandana










Chatted to her breeder who had entered Tali's older sister (same mum and dad but over a year older) and she was significantly smaller than Tali is at 9 months - Tali is an absurdly large cat. Though they had very similar mannerisms


----------



## Britt

Not a pic of Pooh this time (I hope it's OK). A pic of our mini tree and Pooh's sock xx


----------



## Eilidh

whompingwillow said:


> Aw thank you
> They appear to exist happily together at times. I do worry though when I see Saffi looking sad and withdrawn! Mojo has been biting her a lot. Just now he bit her. She ran away frazzled and he stretched out happy as in the place she was sitting. Naughty boy! He did not listen to my no this time. So for the most part they do well together but I worry how quiet saffi can become. I am trying to get her out of her she'll and occasionally she does pop out for a bit
> So it's definitely not terrible and I do feel in the last few days she has been especially better since lots of one on one. I can be a worrier about things
> 
> Cat tree is from zooplus and it's called the fluffy II tree


I feel your pain. I used to worry like mad too when we were integrating ours. Einstein done the same went a bit funny, but the more I relaxed and stopped worrying about every minute detail the better they were. I let Einstein defend his spots as at first Ada would try and take everything, even when playing she would take over and Einstein would retreat, so we made sure he still got his on one time. They really are best buddies now, it just takes a few months. I think your doing really well, more than you give yourself credit for! X

I was on Zooplus last night, I could honestly spend a fortune. I was looking at the celing cat trees, there's one that's lovely, reduced from 129 to 79.99 so thinking of getting that one, and the barrel.  xx


----------



## Smuge

Always posing


----------



## Purplecatlover

Me and jasper have had a very chilled night as you can see....


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## ebonycat

Faye1995 said:


> Me and jasper have had a very chilled night as you can see....
> View attachment 333394


Oh Jasper you are just so adorable xx


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 333406


Hello Little H :Kiss xx


----------



## Smuge

Mum is away this weekend so it is just the two of us










Tali has no idea what is going to hit her in about two weeks. I think she will love it though

(Also - I had to cut her beard, it was all matted when she came home from her couple of days at the vets -_- you can really notice on this pic )


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> Mum is alway this weekend so it is just the two of us
> 
> View attachment 333408
> 
> 
> Tali has no idea what is going to hit her in about two weeks. I think she will love it though
> 
> (Also - I had to cut her beard, it was all matted when she came home from her couple of days at the vets -_- you can really notice on this pic )


Aww Tali you're so floofy & very gorgeous. She's seems so laid back I think she will love her little brother xx


----------



## huckybuck

I thought they were MCs but turns out they're Siamese!!!


----------



## Guest

Mojoyoyoyoyono (that's his tune)








Looking rather handsome this morning if he may say so himself


----------



## Eleora

Would you like a cocktail to go with that straw XD


----------



## Guest

Eilidh said:


> I feel your pain. I used to worry like mad too when we were integrating ours. Einstein done the same went a bit funny, but the more I relaxed and stopped worrying about every minute detail the better they were. I let Einstein defend his spots as at first Ada would try and take everything, even when playing she would take over and Einstein would retreat, so we made sure he still got his on one time. They really are best buddies now, it just takes a few months. I think your doing really well, more than you give yourself credit for! X
> 
> I was on Zooplus last night, I could honestly spend a fortune. I was looking at the celing cat trees, there's one that's lovely, reduced from 129 to 79.99 so thinking of getting that one, and the barrel.  xx


Saffi likes the barrel. I could only afford the large but I think the xl is more worth it if you can! Same here I could spend a fortune if I had it ha.

I wanted to respond as your post was very reassuring. Thank you. They could be best buddies too. I wish  Saffi does try to defend her spots and self! She is far from completely submissive and can in fact at least try to intimidate him. But really she is a retreater in the end. I have to say for the most part they are working it out. I just need a new tree as mojo is very attracted to the the top too. And the biting issue and a lot is down to me! I do worry and I try not too. They are doing well today. Besides for this morning they had a big hissy fight! But it was once again because mojo waits 3 hours to play as i dont play with him until 7 so he gets a bit bored after his 5am breakfast! I need to spice up his toys for independent play. Anyways thanks for this!


----------



## Charity

I'm sitting here feeling chilly, bet these two are as warm as toast


----------



## Smuge

Always posing


----------



## Shrike

Mystery handsome visitor:









"Ooops! I've been spotted!"


----------



## ewelsh

Has Brooke seen your new visitor?


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> Has Brooke seen your new visitor?


She didn't today as she was snoozing on the sofa at the time. I've only seen him a couple of times before. There was a newish black and white dude earlier too who I've only seen once before. Of course I've no idea what they all get upto when I'm out.


----------



## Eleora

Sleeping Beauty :Kiss


----------



## Gwen9244

The blackies are sleepy!


----------



## Eilidh

whompingwillow said:


> Mojoyoyoyoyono (that's his tune)
> View attachment 333421
> 
> Looking rather handsome this morning if he may say so himself


Very majestic!   xx


----------



## Guest

Ummmm look whos joined me on the actual sofa...never in my life (Of having the saff pops) weird things are happening 








It's a rubbish photo but still


----------



## Summercat

Kittys I visited today:


----------



## Eilidh

whompingwillow said:


> Saffi likes the barrel. I could only afford the large but I think the xl is more worth it if you can! Same here I could spend a fortune if I had it ha.
> 
> I wanted to respond as your post was very reassuring. Thank you. They could be best buddies too. I wish  Saffi does try to defend her spots and self! She is far from completely submissive and can in fact at least try to intimidate him. But really she is a retreater in the end. I have to say for the most part they are working it out. I just need a new tree as mojo is very attracted to the the top too. And the biting issue and a lot is down to me! I do worry and I try not too. They are doing well today. Besides for this morning they had a big hissy fight! But it was once again because mojo waits 3 hours to play as i dont play with him until 7 so he gets a bit bored after his 5am breakfast! I need to spice up his toys for independent play. Anyways thanks for this!


Thank you. Honestly I'd say for us it taken 3-4 months to be completely comfortable. I remember the first few weeks, I was so upset massive ups and downs. Felt like I had post natal depression, which I did have a touch of with my youngest son. I definitely think your on the road to success with them! Xx


----------



## Eilidh

Summercat said:


> Kittys I visited today:
> View attachment 333470
> View attachment 333471
> View attachment 333474


Aww, what little beautiful babies. Xx


----------



## Guest

Eilidh said:


> Thank you. Honestly I'd say for us it taken 3-4 months to be completely comfortable. I remember the first few weeks, I was so upset massive ups and downs. Felt like I had post natal depression, which I did have a touch of with my youngest son. I definitely think your on the road to success with them! Xx


Hehe I thought it was funny how you compared it to post natal depression. (Not the part where you actually struggled with that - I am sorry you did, must be awful) 
I really love this forum. So many people have been supportive made me feel less alone, I also have gone through some very hard times with it. And I think I got so sick like I did because I was stressed. Who knows though. Then when I was sick I found it hard to cope when things weren't smooth.
But I think your right that they will he fine. They are already doing well and if I give saffi lots of one on one and attention she comes out nicely and when I play with mojo lots he does well for it so hopefully in some weeks or months they will be well adjusted to each other!


----------



## Eilidh

whompingwillow said:


> Hehe I thought it was funny how you compared it to post natal depression. (Not the part where you actually struggled with that - I am sorry you did, must be awful)
> I really love this forum. So many people have been supportive made me feel less alone, I also have gone through some very hard times with it. And I think I got so sick like I did because I was stressed. Who knows though. Then when I was sick I found it hard to cope when things weren't smooth.
> But I think your right that they will he fine. They are already doing well and if I give saffi lots of one on one and attention she comes out nicely and when I play with mojo lots he does well for it so hopefully in some weeks or months they will be well adjusted to each other!


Don't be daft, looking back I find it funny too as it honestly felt the same!  
Yeah, I am so glad I found this forum, even when having a bad day, I love to come on and talk, and look at everyone's gorgeous cats! Xx


----------



## Eleora

whompingwillow said:


> It's a rubbish photo but still


No its not its nice


----------



## Smuge

Tali had a very stressful evening...


----------



## Eleora

Early this morning


----------



## Eleora

Before a poo 'I feel to heavy to jump' play


----------



## ewelsh

@Eleora you are capturing your cats nature to a t, gorgeous cat. So funny to watch.


----------



## Eleora

ewelsh said:


> @Eleora you are capturing your cats nature to a t, gorgeous cat. So funny to watch.


Thank you! x I am trying to capture all her little quirks.


----------



## Eleora

Learning to speak to each other. I think that the 'I am hungry' meow is a long drawn out one?


----------



## Smuge

Eleora said:


> Early this morning


This is one of the very few toys Tali doesn't have, but they seem very popular!


----------



## Guest

She fell asleep biting her new mouse










His new favourite spot to play, to sleep, to spy on us, to everything (its a soft piece of material draped over the radiator bed, his little den!)


















Well there goes my hand for a while


----------



## Eleora

Smuge said:


> This is one of the very few toys Tali doesn't have, but they seem very popular!


So that means you have to get it then


----------



## Smuge

Summercat said:


> Kittys I visited today:
> View attachment 333470
> View attachment 333471
> View attachment 333474


Aw I love bacardi cats


----------



## Shrike

"Don't know whats been going on here, Slave - looks like someone's been scratching the paintwork!"


----------



## Summercat

@Smuge 
Which one is a Bacardi cat, it is from an advert?


----------



## Smuge

Summercat said:


> @Smuge
> Which one is a Bacardi cat, it is from an advert?


----------



## Summercat

Ah ok ~ Pretty kitty


----------



## SbanR

Haha. Yes, remember the advert now. Its the dancing what done it!


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> "Don't know whats been going on here, Slave - looks like someone's been scratching the paintwork!"
> View attachment 333575


Admit it @Shrike it's you who slides down the banister isn't it? Stop trying to blame our beautiful Brooke


----------



## Guest

Mojo is slowly working his way through this too. Nothing made of cardboard survives here!


----------



## Shrike

"I suppose you're going to tell all your internet friends that I make this bin all grubby too?"








"Its not true, internet!"








"I always wipe my feet - you believe me, don't you internet people?"


----------



## ewelsh

I believe you Brooke. Your face is sooo honest!


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> I believe you Brooke. Your face is sooo honest!


"Thank you Emma, Slave never believes me! I tell him I've not had any treats for _days_ and he just doesn't listen! And he always blames me for dead mice on the carpet - when it could be _anyone_ leaving them!"


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> "Thank you Emma, Slave never believes me! I tell him I've not had any treats for _days_ and he just doesn't listen! And he always blames me for dead mice on the carpet - when it could be _anyone_ leaving them!"


You need to train your slave Brooke, be firmer! We all know you would never hunt a tiny little mouse.

P.S there has been a few ginger visitors in your garden lately, I bet it was them scratching the banister and getting paws prints on the bin and definitely leaving dead mice!

Put your paws down and don't take any nonsense from him indoors! or just come to mine!


----------



## Smuge

Our shopping was subjected to a thorough customs inspection


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> You need to train your slave Brooke, be firmer! We all know you would never hunt a tiny little mouse.
> 
> P.S there has been a few ginger visitors in your garden lately, I bet it was them scratching the banister and getting paws prints on the bin and definitely leaving dead mice!
> 
> Put your paws down and don't take any nonsense from him indoors! or just come to mine!


"I'd love to come to live with you, all those fields chock full of mice and birds! Ermmm - only for looking at, of course! But you would need to get rid of those other cats and dogs though, I don't share Slaves!"


----------



## ewelsh

Poor Brooke, just go help yourself to those treats! He will never know!


----------



## LJC675

Smuge said:


> This is one of the very few toys Tali doesn't have, but they seem very popular!


Suter and Kalex using theirs as a bed this evening:


----------



## Pavonine

Meg thoroughly enjoying Blue Planet 2








Margot making me feel guilty for going out yesterday, she jumped up on the bed and started being all affectionate just as I was about to leave


----------



## bluecordelia

Diamonds are a girls best friend....
Or it's a bit wet up north x


----------



## Eleora

Hmmmm . . . funny way to sleep


----------



## Charity

bluecordelia said:


> Diamonds are a girls best friend....
> Or it's a bit wet up north x
> View attachment 333605


Had me worried there for a minute, I saw the photo before your explanation and I thought "blimey, that's really bad dandruff"


----------



## Summercat

@Eleora 
That's sweet


----------



## Summercat

I know if I just try, I can do it:





















Or not.....


----------



## SbanR

B


Summercat said:


> I know if I just try, I can do it:
> View attachment 333641
> View attachment 333642
> View attachment 333643
> Or not.....
> View attachment 333644


Biggles looks rather cross in that last photo


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
He probably was, poor boy. The first time I gave the toy to him he played longer, this time he figured out quicker it was a sham. I keep it on the shelf and it is part of my mixing up his toys plan to keep him from being bored.


----------



## bluecordelia

@Charity she was sparkling! The photo doesn't show!! X


----------



## Guest

Nothing stops her trying (she is trying to get into that bowl of food! She has been known to knock off the top, whatever material it is to get in if it's something she can't have..Luckily I was watching - also to add I gave her a good meal she can have after this)









She also nicked a big bite of my rice cake whilst it was half in my mouth. Cheeky sod

And there is mojo, right in my face


----------



## QOTN

whompingwillow said:


> Nothing stops her trying (she is trying to get into that bowl of food! She has been known to knock off the top, whatever material it is to get in if it's something she can't have..Luckily I was watching - also to add I gave her a good meal she can have after this)
> View attachment 333655
> 
> 
> She also nicked a big bite of my rice cake whilst it was half in my mouth. Cheeky sod
> 
> And there is mojo, right in my face


Haven't you got a microwave? I don't often use it for cooking nowadays but worth the space because cats cannot open the door. Same with the lid of the slow cooker although that is used more often.


----------



## Guest

QOTN said:


> Haven't you got a microwave? I don't often use it for cooking nowadays but worth the space because cats cannot open the door. Same with the lid of the slow cooker although that is used more often.


That is a very good idea, I don't have a microwave sadly, but it should not be too hard to get one - I have been thinking about getting one as it would be handy for warming up their food too - I currently just add some hot water if it's out the fridge


----------



## Guest

I went to give Saffi a cheeky stroke (cheeky as she is at the top of her tree, and because if mojo caught me he would come darting up tsaying me me me eeeow hehe) and she just hugged my hand and rolled her head right into it <3


----------



## Guest

Bombarding this thread now...








Do they ever use the cave beds? No. But a lid, yes


----------



## QOTN

whompingwillow said:


> That is a very good idea, I don't have a microwave sadly, but it should not be too hard to get one - I have been thinking about getting one as it would be handy for warming up their food too - I currently just add some hot water if it's out the fridge


What about a cake tin? A bit cheaper than a microwave. I used to put unopened foil trays in lockable addis boxes but now I use encore pate, the boxes seem to be impenetrable thank goodness. The addis boxes are holding sewing stuff for the toys etc which is also fascinating to cats.


----------



## immum

Togetherness.......or about as together as it gets, Indie and Milo are not normally this close together, and they stayed like it for ages.


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
My guy was not using his igloo bed, so I donated it to the shelter. Now I see threads where cats use them more as the winter approaches.


----------



## Guest

QOTN said:


> What about a cake tin? A bit cheaper than a microwave. I used to put unopened foil trays in lockable addis boxes but now I use encore pate, the boxes seem to be impenetrable thank goodness. The addis boxes are holding sewing stuff for the toys etc which is also fascinating to cats.


A cake tin is a good idea too! Thank you :]
It was a quick solution that oven dish - not ideal lol, nor safe (but I was aware of that so didn't leave it unsupervised!)
For storing I have these small glass jars that fit a 200g can exactly.
Right I will be on this. I just love having things that work and are organised so it will feel good once I do have a better solution


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @whompingwillow
> My guy was not using his igloo bed, so I donated it to the shelter. Now I see threads where cats use them more as the winter approaches.


Aw that's a shame, well maybe yours never would have!
I almost gave one particular bed to my local shelter too, but the day I was ready to give it Saffi hopped in and kneaded away - its still one of her favourite spots months later.
With the cave beds, I raised one from the floor to a higher level and I catch Saffi in there sometimes since doing that. So not a total waste, and the other one got used as a toy back in the day before mojo arrived when she used to play lots ( :-/ ) - she would hide things under it (usually a tinsel ball) and then try to get it. Aw it's quite sad thinking how much less she plays now and how different she is in a way!


----------



## claire8234

Proper mummys boy!


----------



## Eleora

whompingwillow said:


> Nothing stops her trying (she is trying to get into that bowl of food! She has been known to knock off the top, whatever material it is to get in if it's something she can't have..Luckily I was watching - also to add I gave her a good meal she can have after this)
> View attachment 333655
> 
> 
> She also nicked a big bite of my rice cake whilst it was half in my mouth. Cheeky sod
> 
> And there is mojo, right in my face


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
Heh, he may get another one for Christmas, I usually cannot resist the huge selection of pet items at TJMaxx (TKMaxx) home stores, my sister and I bought two igloo beds for her cats there this summer and lots of toys


----------



## Eleora

Ooo golly gosh! a cats bum is on the counter.


----------



## ewelsh

Isn’t that what work counter tops are for!


----------



## Eleora

ewelsh said:


> Isn't that what work counter tops are for!


Ofcourse they are! and I dont think a cats bum has ever killed anyone :Hilarious My Molly's bum is cleaner then some humans entire body. Its whiter then snow.


----------



## Shrike

I just clean down counter tops with anti-bac before I use them. Short of keeping the cat out of the kitchen, you never know what they get up to when you're not around!


----------



## Smuge

The kitchen counters are one of the very few places Tali is banned from in our house. She has jumped up a few times and got a rare telling off. Hasn't even tried in ages thankfully


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> The kitchen counters are one of the very few places Tali is banned from in our house. She has jumped up a few times and got a rare telling off. Hasn't even tried in ages thankfully


 Only when you're around. She might well be parading up and down when you're both out


----------



## Smuge

I work from home, but when this ends I suspect Tali will be fine. Even when I am here she likes to sit in her basket by the window for half the day watching the world go by


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @whompingwillow
> Heh, he may get another one for Christmas, I usually cannot resist the huge selection of pet items at TJMaxx (TKMaxx) home stores, my sister and I bought two igloo beds for her cats there this summer and lots of toys


Ooooo don't tempt me to go to tkmax! Love that shop and hate it at the same time. I have to be in a specific mood to manage it..


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
Candles, soap, lotion, biscuits/ tea etc are all my weaknesses there  Clothes are harder, as after a bit it is difficult to slog though, so many and so varied!


----------



## Charity

Back to normal today. Look at those legs again, couldn't you just weep. :Arghh


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Back to normal today. Look at those legs again, couldn't you just weep. :Arghh
> 
> View attachment 333855


Awww Bunty sweetheart, you must stop this nibbling! You are beautiful with or without fury legs, but your poor mummy is worried sick.

I say take a sample of Bunty's fur to a registered Homeopath @Charity. This is not normal love her. Xxxx


----------



## Guest

New toys! Yayy








Not the best picture but hey - we have a crinkly tunnel finally!
























Started calling her saffi laffy taffy. We tried to have a wee game with mojo out the room








It did work... but she went back to moping fairly quickly


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
Oh poor Bunty!

@whompingwillow 
How did they like the egg shaped toy with the feather on? I have seen one and thought about it.


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @Charity
> Oh poor Bunty!
> 
> @whompingwillow
> How did they like the egg shaped toy with the feather on? I have seen one and thought about it.


Mojo had a go at it for a bit, I have put it away now as he will definitely get bored of it fairly quickly I think - Saffi just doesn't play much these days - I think in the past she would have had a go at it too, but she kind of just looked and wondered about it..

It's quite good, mojo played with the feather and as they do that the whole thing wobbles which makes it more fun, there is a little bell inside too I think it will get used here and there, but not madly


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
Thanks! That's what I thought, like my owl with the furry bit inside.


----------



## Jaf

Waiting for Ollie to drip off the sofa. Choccy on the other sofa looks tiny in these pics but they are about the same size. Ollie has massive fur coat on.


----------



## Smuge

Tali is simply captivated by the match


----------



## Paddypaws

Wiggie pausing during his evening wash.


----------



## Gwen9244

Charity said:


> Back to normal today. Look at those legs again, couldn't you just weep. :Arghh
> 
> View attachment 333855


Oh @Charity I really feel for you with poor buntys over grooming.


----------



## Gwen9244

Paddypaws said:


> Wiggie pausing during his evening wash.
> View attachment 333873


What a gorgeous floof!


----------



## Guest

Paddypaws said:


> Wiggie pausing during his evening wash.
> View attachment 333873


Wiggy looks like ziggy and their names rhyme! He is a beautiful boy


----------



## Paddypaws

whompingwillow said:


> Wiggy looks like ziggy and their names rhyme! He is a beautiful boy


Well he gets called 'Little Shit' more often than his real name of Wiggins I am afraid to say.


----------



## Paddypaws

Budget cuts bite hard into the cardboard box finance scheme


----------



## Guest

He is really rubbish at taking selfies


----------



## Guest

Paddypaws said:


> Budget cuts bite hard into the cardboard box finance scheme
> View attachment 333886


I love all there matching collars I think iv noticed?


----------



## Summercat

@Paddypaws 
Those are handsome cats!


----------



## Paddypaws

whompingwillow said:


> I love all there matching collars I think iv noticed?


Yeah you can see why I keep out of the 'should a cat wear a collar' debates. Its a habit I started when all my gang were free to roam and I am just so used to them all wearing collars that I keep up the practice. All safety break away collars, and tags are from Red Dingo


----------



## Guest

Paddypaws said:


> Yeah you can see why I keep out of the 'should a cat wear a collar' debates. Its a habit I started when all my gang were free to roam and I am just so used to them all wearing collars that I keep up the practice. All safety break away collars, and tags are from Red Dingo


I quite like it - they really are a gang! :]


----------



## jasperthecat

Well Jasper is much more relaxed about me being out his sight for a few minutes. Last night I left the bedroom door open for him to come and go as he'd shown such concern earlier in the week when I was really poorly but he reverted back to not sleeping in our room at night and only came in to see me when I was up around 6.45am.

Here he is doing a bit of exploring in the en-suite this morning.


----------



## LJC675

I iz snug:


----------



## Smuge

Cant get a pic, but our power is out for the first time I can remember in many years. Tali (unlike us) is having the time of her life, she has been pouncing on our feet in the dark for the last half hour


----------



## Joy84

Bought her a radiator bed on Saturday and today was the first time I've seen her use it (even though heating isn't on)


----------



## Paddypaws

@jasperthecat you can really see his ghost tabby markings in that last shot....complete with rings down his tail. beautiful
@Joy84 aww my Phoebalicious looks gorgeous and snug.


----------



## jasperthecat

Paddypaws said:


> @jasperthecat you can really see his ghost tabby markings in that last shot....complete with rings down his tail. beautiful
> .


I'll be perfectly honest with you PP, if someone offered me £100 to accurately describe his colouring I reckon I'd get it wrong. He's like a Carnelian...his colour appears to change in different light. He can look from almost bland charcoal to the more usual BB colouring particularly when he fluffs out his fur.

His ghost striping is sometimes very distinctive and at other times, virtually invisible. His tail can look as if it belongs to a Raccoon or on other occasions a typical BB...He's a very enigmatic cat....when he walks into the room, you never really know which 'coloured' Jasper you're going to get.

Thankfully, his personality doesn't change which is all that matters. I don't know if the ghost markings will disappear over time or will become more dominant with age....whatever happens, he'll still be Jasper...and as far as I'm concerned he can be whatever colour he chooses as long as he remains the same underneath


----------



## Guest

"What? You can't expect me not to go in here when it's full of woolly stinkies!"









"Stop pretending your are a good photographer,Everyone knows about the light behind you trick silly, now carry on playing with me!








He can be such a weirdo. Man spreading himself all over the place









Sleepy times after a hard morning of play and treats (soooo many treats! I got excited about treats I got that Saffi can have and might have over done it. She has been a happy lady I tell you that. I planted them all over the place for her to find whilst I played with mojo with the wand toy - thank you @Summercat for the the orjen treats suggestion. Its worth the ten pounds for a small bag)
Snores land

















And lets not forget about this loveliest lady who gets to keep her place at the top of the tree at least whilst I am around!


----------



## Guest

This morning




You have no idea how happy this made me. I threw her a pom pom and look at her go for it 

Looks good at the end didnt it? I stepped back grinning and let them get on with playing together. But nope. Ended up in tears quite quickly as always! Grr. Mojo plays really nicely with me, but with Saffi it almost always goes wrong

It was nice to see saffi properly play for a bit again either way


----------



## LJC675

I haz discovered that if youz actually sit on the radiator rather than the radiator bed youz can get a really warm tummy.

Kalex - I can't believe that's comfortable.


----------



## Dumpling

Percy enjoying some afternoon sunshine!


----------



## ewelsh

Dumpling said:


> View attachment 334022
> 
> 
> Percy enjoying some afternoon sunshine!


I had to look twice at that photo, I admit I said " since when has Lynn got a Percy!" Even the curtains look similar!
Sorry @Dumpling

Percy looks a very happy chilled boy!


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
Glad they like the treats! I think it is in part the strong smell that makes them attractive. I noticed I have to keep the bags sealed well to keep them fresh, I use a clip.


----------



## Dumpling

ewelsh said:


> I had to look twice at that photo, I admit I said " since when has Lynn got a Percy!" Even the curtains look similar!
> Sorry @Dumpling
> 
> Percy looks a very happy chilled boy!


Hehe! I bet he'd love to visit Lynn, all those girls to cuddle! He's currently having a good cwtch with Inca and Hector in front of the fire!


----------



## Dumpling

Dumpling said:


> Hehe! I bet he'd love to visit Lynn, all those girls to cuddle! He's currently having a good cwtch with Inca and Hector in front of the fire!


----------



## Summercat

Biggles today with one of his toys, looking a bit like a vampire


----------



## Dumpling

Summercat said:


> Biggles today with one of his toys, looking a bit like a vampire
> 
> View attachment 334063


I love it when you can see their little fangs!


----------



## Smuge

Tali is a big fan of im a celeb


----------



## Smuge

Always posing


----------



## Smuge

Waiting for her bedtime catstick. Its pretty much the only treat she gets and I swear she looks forward to it all day


----------



## Shrike

Shame I've already submitted a photo for the photo theme, as Brooke is certainly a sleeping beauty here on my lap an hour ago:


----------



## Guest

After being a naughty boy and me getting very cross with him








He knows I love him still. Cheeky sod


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Tali is a big fan of im a celeb
> View attachment 334076


She's not the only one!!!
Tell her paws off - Dec is mine lol!!


----------



## Guest

"Um excuse me, you wouldn't mind making yourself useful and getting me some of those wild boar treats would you? And the wand toy with the feather attachment whilst you're at it"








He literally lay there like that, slow whinging at me like I was supposed to be doing something for him


----------



## Charity

whompingwillow said:


> "Um excuse me, you wouldn't mind making yourself useful and getting me some of those wild boar treats would you? And the wand toy with the feather attachment whilst you're at it"
> View attachment 334165
> 
> He literally lay there like that, slow whinging at me like I was supposed to be doing something for him


Well, that is your job isn't it...at least he thinks so.


----------



## Guest

Charity said:


> Well, that is your job isn't it...at least he thinks so.


Yup.. its true, it totally is. Sigh  he got his treats in a puzzle feeder, so I made him get up and use his brain - which btw he is so good at. He picks out a treat and puts it in his mouth straight from his paw. I think thats rather clever!


----------



## Shrike

*The usual Saturday dilemma.
*
I often layout to browse t'internet whilst eating lunch on a Saturday, so Brooke will usually take advantage and settle in for a kip. But then do I disturb her or put off my plans for the afternoon and let her sleep? Doesn't help when she looks so cute:









As it goes I did move and went into town - shouldn'tve bothered as I couldn't find what I wanted and ordered off t'internet when I got back!


----------



## Boxerluver30

Mario has the weirdest sleeping positions

20171124_101013 (1) by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## Emmasian

whompingwillow said:


> After being a naughty boy and me getting very cross with him
> View attachment 334145
> 
> He knows I love him still. Cheeky sod


Nooooooo you can't be cross with my lovely Mojo! He's too gorgeous to ever be a naughty boy!


----------



## Summercat

@Boxerluver30 
What cute white paws


----------



## Smuge

Tali loves grooming her toys. I hope she likes her brother this much


----------



## Dumpling

Sunday morning snuggles with Hector :Cat


----------



## Matrod

'Helping' me make dinner. In reality he's waiting for the pan to go in the sink so he lick the dregs of pesto off, he's been doing this for years :Hungover


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> 'Helping' me make dinner. In reality he's waiting for the pan to go in the sink so he lick the dregs of pesto off, he's been doing this for years :Hungover
> 
> View attachment 334318


Who said you were elderly Rodders? If you can get up there you're a spring chicken.


----------



## Matrod

Charity said:


> Who said you were elderly Rodders? If you can get up there you're a spring chicken.


He launches up there no problems despite his arthritic hips, it does mean no food is safe though!


----------



## ebonycat

Matrod said:


> 'Helping' me make dinner. In reality he's waiting for the pan to go in the sink so he lick the dregs of pesto off, he's been doing this for years :Hungover
> 
> View attachment 334318


Dear Rodney you are just so adorable :Kiss xx


----------



## Eleora

Helping make the bed










And a bit of dusting










Phew that was exhausting


----------



## Guest

C'mon! You are rubbish at boinking the boink. Give it here








I really am rubbish at boinking the boink.. 









Pensive


----------



## Guest

Moving this bed to a higher level worked magic!








It's actually being used sometimes


----------



## Eleora

That dam elusive laser


----------



## Emmasian

Snuggles with Mummy. She's so cute I could pop her.


----------



## Guest

Eleora said:


> That dam elusive laser


Both Saffi and mojo totally ignore the laser, mojo specifically looks at it and rolls his eyes

She is gorgeous! And really going for it


----------



## Smuge

Life is tough...


----------



## Eleora

whompingwillow said:


> Both Saffi and mojo totally ignore the laser, mojo specifically looks at it and rolls his eyes
> 
> She is gorgeous! And really going for it


 Lol I'm sure she drinks coffee without me looking. When I put it on she hears it and comes running It seems to be the meows that get her.

This is the laser here, you never know they might like it x


----------



## ewelsh

Smuge said:


> Life is tough...
> 
> View attachment 334366
> 
> View attachment 334367
> 
> View attachment 334368


Someone is in for one hell of a shock soon! You must must take thousands of pictures of Tali when your sweet little invader arrives, I bet Tali's eyes will be on stalks


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Someone is in for one hell of a shock soon! You must must take thousands of pictures of Tali when your sweet little invader arrives, I bet Tali's eyes will be on stalks
> 
> Oh my! @ewelsh, you do have such a way with words


----------



## Purplecatlover

Spot the remote... how is that comfy?!!


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Someone is in for one hell of a shock soon! You must must take thousands of pictures of Tali when your sweet little invader arrives, I bet Tali's eyes will be on stalks


 Can't wait for next tuesday


----------



## Guest

Eleora said:


> Lol I'm sure she drinks coffee without me looking. When I put it on she hears it and comes running It seems to be the meows that get her.
> 
> This is the laser here, you never know they might like it x


Its the milk (and sugar!) 
My coffee is really boring to them, but mojo drank his breeders coffee too - I sadly for him have no sugar and soya milk! 
I have heard a few cats sneaks sips of tea and coffee  
i will give that video a go. But I doubt they will be as fun . Mojo literally loooks at the laser and walks away he shows no interest or curiosity in it whatsoever. Saffi is generally hard to interest at the moment.. lol but I will give this video a go later this evening - thank you


----------



## ewelsh

Smuge said:


> Can't wait for next tuesday


Neither can I 

When I got my second cat, not planned, I was riddled with guilt for poor Loulou, she had a serious strop, but it worked out well.

Here's to a smooth, calm, happy intro! All will be well.


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Neither can I
> 
> When I got my second cat, not planned, I was riddled with guilt for poor Loulou, she had a serious strop, but it worked out well.
> 
> Here's to a smooth, calm, happy intro! All will be well.


Awww I would be lying if I said im not nervous about wrecking a very happy household, but I honestly think all will be well

Tali's favourite way to play is just to charge around the house at full sprint and chasing after balls, im convinced she will be very happy with someone to play with

Suppose you can never be certain though, if it makes Tali miserable I will feel awful


----------



## ewelsh

@Smuge Tali is a very sociable cat, she is young and used to change! She takes it all in her stride.

Yes she might be "what on earth is that initially" and you will be on edge, but I am 100% sure they will get along.

If Loulou at 9 yrs old, queen of all, could except a sickly kitten taking all my attention, Tali will be fine. If I could turn the clock back, I would still get Libby knowing Loulou sulked.

I just laughed at Tali's sleepy, life is hard expression, knowing in under a week things are going to change.

I wish I could be a fly on the wall still.


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> @Smuge Tali is a very sociable cat, she is young and used to change! She takes it all in her stride.
> 
> Yes she might be "what on earth is that initially" and you will be on edge, but I am 100% sure they will get along.
> 
> If Loulou at 9 yrs old, queen of all, could except a sickly kitten taking all my attention, Tali will be fine. If I could turn the clock back, I would still get Libby knowing Loulou sulked.
> 
> I just laughed at Tali's sleepy, life is hard expression, knowing in under a week things are going to change.
> 
> I wish I could be a fly on the wall still.


Thank you  personally think she will mother him lol

And she does have a tough life! I just walked out into the hall and found her hard at work!


----------



## Smuge

Hadn't seen fluffball in a while. Discovered she had taken a ball and put herself to bed


----------



## Guest

He is one classy gentleman








He has also come quite a long way with this scratch bed. Lets see how Long it will take him to finish it off! He constantly has bits of cardboard stuck in his fur


----------



## Guest

So I am playing with mojo with the wand toy, and I catch saffi doing this (I left the cupboard open :Arghh)









As I take the photo, BOOM, she has knocked out what she wanted








Not to mention all the rest all over the floor. ARGH! Too quick for me, she gobbles as much as possible in the few seconds before I lock her out the kitchen whilst I clean up.

She cant have those! Very annoying and we will both pay as she is going to be itchy. The only reason I have them is because Royal Canin gave me them free so and I leave a bowl of biscuits down for mojo to nibble at night. And its one of those bags that don't seal. I am not happy! Big step back and its all my fault - I was mid organising the kitchen :Arghh

but I was glad to see her being naughty too, to be honest. I did not expect a bag of food to come flying out the cupboard though.. and I may as well add this too, from today whilst we are at it..








That is pitta bread, and she dug her teeth right into it - she is a bread and rice cake junkie!


----------



## Eleora

whompingwillow said:


> So I am playing with mojo with the wand toy, and I catch saffi doing this (I left the cupboard open :Arghh)
> View attachment 334423
> 
> 
> As I take the photo, BOOM, she has knocked out what she wanted
> View attachment 334424
> 
> Not to mention all the rest all over the floor. ARGH! Too quick for me, she gobbles as much as possible in the few seconds before I lock her out the kitchen whilst I clean up.
> 
> She cant have those! Very annoying and we will both pay as she is going to be itchy. The only reason I have them is because Royal Canin gave me them free so and I leave a bowl of biscuits down for mojo to nibble at night. And its one of those bags that don't seal. I am not happy! Big step back and its all my fault - I was mid organising the kitchen :Arghh
> 
> but I was glad to see her being naughty too, to be honest. I did not expect a bag of food to come flying out the cupboard though.. and I may as well add this too, from today whilst we are at it..
> View attachment 334425
> 
> That is pitta bread, and she dug her teeth right into it - she is a bread and rice cake junkie!


Haha! :Hilarious she is funny. Hope she doesn't get itchy x


----------



## Charity

whompingwillow said:


> So I am playing with mojo with the wand toy, and I catch saffi doing this (I left the cupboard open :Arghh)
> View attachment 334423
> 
> 
> As I take the photo, BOOM, she has knocked out what she wanted
> View attachment 334424
> 
> Not to mention all the rest all over the floor. ARGH! Too quick for me, she gobbles as much as possible in the few seconds before I lock her out the kitchen whilst I clean up.
> 
> She cant have those! Very annoying and we will both pay as she is going to be itchy. The only reason I have them is because Royal Canin gave me them free so and I leave a bowl of biscuits down for mojo to nibble at night. And its one of those bags that don't seal. I am not happy! Big step back and its all my fault - I was mid organising the kitchen :Arghh
> 
> but I was glad to see her being naughty too, to be honest. I did not expect a bag of food to come flying out the cupboard though.. and I may as well add this too, from today whilst we are at it..
> View attachment 334425
> 
> That is pitta bread, and she dug her teeth right into it - she is a bread and rice cake junkie!


I think they had hatched a plan, Mojo keeps you busy while Saffi carries out the crime, its called distraction burglary


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> He is one classy gentleman
> View attachment 334418
> 
> He has also come quite a long way with this scratch bed. Lets see how Long it will take him to finish it off! He constantly has bits of cardboard stuck in his fur


Tali has one of those. She sleeps in it 
sometimes but I dont think she has ever scratched it


----------



## Purplecatlover

His little white hairs everywhere ahhhhhhhh he is so beautiful :Happy


----------



## Charity

Faye1995 said:


> His little white hairs everywhere ahhhhhhhh he is so beautiful :Happy
> 
> View attachment 334433


I'd love to tickle little Jasper's white bits round his nose. I used to have some cats that if you did this, it would make them sneeze (warning: don't try this at home).


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww I can see Jaspers little petal tongue sticking out xx


----------



## Guest

Charity said:


> I think they had hatched a plan, Mojo keeps you busy while Saffi carries out the crime, its called distraction burglary


That is excellent  so true as mojo went running in to have his share hahaha I had to kick them both out the kitchen


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Tali has one of those. She sleeps in it
> sometimes but I dont think she has ever scratched it


Aw bless her  - You need scratch it so she knows it's also a scratch board. I have done that and Saffi looked at me like I was totally bananas. 
It's a good bed and they both like it, ours wont last as you can tell! Everything cardboard here gets chewed to bits. I will be sweeping litter and cardboard bits for the rest of my days


----------



## Eleora

Waiting for the birdies. <3


----------



## Charity

Oi., that was my lunch!










"Oh look, I can see my face in this plate"
_







_


----------



## Smuge

her brother comes home in exactly a week. Tali is such a happy, daft little creature, its hard to imagine any world where she isn't always our favourite


----------



## Guest

Can anyone see Saffi? Can't find her anywhere..








Best hiding place in the house...


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Oi., that was my lunch!
> 
> View attachment 334462
> 
> 
> "Oh look, I can see my face in this plate"
> _
> View attachment 334464
> _


@Charity, ummmmm I don't know how to tell you this, but have you got another Toppy? Or have you bleached Bunty's Hair ginger? I spot another ginger cat at yours! X


----------



## ewelsh

Smuge said:


> her brother comes home in exactly a week. Tali is such a happy, daft little creature, its hard to imagine any world where she isn't always our favourite
> 
> View attachment 334471
> 
> View attachment 334472


@Smuge its odd because you never think you could love another cat any more than the first, but love grows and grows with every addition! I love all my girls, but in different ways and who needs me most at the time!


----------



## ewelsh

whompingwillow said:


> Can anyone see Saffi? Can't find her anywhere..
> View attachment 334476
> 
> Best hiding place in the house...


I spy with my little eye, something beginning with S :Cat


----------



## Guest

ewelsh said:


> @Charity, ummmmm I don't know how to tell you this, but have you got another Toppy? Or have you bleached Bunty's Hair ginger? I spot another ginger cat at yours! X


I thought the same thing!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> @Charity, ummmmm I don't know how to tell you this, but have you got another Toppy? Or have you bleached Bunty's Hair ginger? I spot another ginger cat at yours! X


That's the Toppy Mark II


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> That's the Toppy Mark II
> 
> View attachment 334480


Very sweet


----------



## Eleora

Molly likes to kiss my foot, she also does it when I am in bed she holds it and licks it :Joyful


----------



## Eleora

whompingwillow said:


> Can anyone see Saffi? Can't find her anywhere..
> View attachment 334476
> 
> Best hiding place in the house...


I have that paper! It came with a zooplus order. Molly goes nuts! in it.


----------



## Charity

They must be really fast asleep as I'm watching Jo Brand's Cats and Kittens and there's lots of meowing coming from the TV but they are oblivious.


----------



## LJC675

Charity said:


> They must be really fast asleep as I'm watching Jo Brand's Cats and Kittens and there's lots of meowing coming from the TV but they are oblivious.
> 
> View attachment 334493


I wondered about that when I watched it last time. The meowing didn't affect my 2 either, not sure if something is done to the sound, some programmes they pick up on things like cats, others they just ignore.


----------



## Charity

LJC675 said:


> I wondered about that when I watched it last time. The meowing didn't affect my 2 either, not sure if something is done to the sound, some programmes they pick up on things like cats, others they just ignore.


Normally Bunty would be fixed to the screen but not tonight, think she's had an exhausting day


----------



## Smuge

Tali has made more of an impact on this game than any Watford player


----------



## Eleora

Smuge said:


> Tali has made more of an impact on this game than any Watford player
> 
> View attachment 334495


Now this would definitely make football bearable.


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## huckybuck

Poorly boy :-(

Have switched on the heated throw.....










Hoping this is a slightly better feeling boy!


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 334508


Wow is it me or has she grown???


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Wow is it me or has she grown???


It's Ash


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> It's Ash


Wow he has grown huge!!!!!
He obviously is thriving!!!


----------



## LJC675

Little H - so gorgeous. Kalex sending hugs from another member of the dodgy eye gang xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pavonine

huckybuck said:


> Have switched on the heated throw.....


Wait a minute...heated throw?! Is this a human thing or a cat thing? If it's a human thing I definitely need one!!


----------



## ewelsh

I’ve got a heated fur throw, it’s called Libby


----------



## Guest

Love this boy








Unfortunately me taking this photo disturbed his peace. Bloody humans and their machines!


----------



## LJC675

Pavonine said:


> Wait a minute...heated throw?! Is this a human thing or a cat thing? If it's a human thing I definitely need one!!


Not quite the same thing, but I've got a brilliant heated jacket. It has a small battery pack that slips in the pocket and will power the jacket all day. You can select to have your torso warm, full top of body (torso & arm), and/or heated pockets, so you can just put your hands in your pockets and they're all toasty warm. It's brilliant.


----------



## huckybuck

Pavonine said:


> Wait a minute...heated throw?! Is this a human thing or a cat thing? If it's a human thing I definitely need one!!


It's human thing lol!! They aren't cheap but they are really thick, warm and cosy. I have the husky one from dreamland but there are others on the market cheaper.

https://www.johnlewis.com/dreamland...V4bDtCh3s_Q-AEAkYBiABEgIyJ_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

There is a black or blue or grey one...

https://www.johnlewis.com/dreamland...V4bDtCh3s_Q-AEAkYBiABEgIyJ_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

And chocolate

https://electrical.coop.co.uk/Dream...VXF8ZCh0BJwaREAkYDiABEgKw_PD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Lakeland do a red one

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/25672/Vel...1205!&ef_id=WhxLjQAAAG0XDSCY:20171129184931:s

If you google heated throw or heated over blanket you should find them.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=heated+throw



LJC675 said:


> Not quite the same thing, but I've got a brilliant heated jacket. It has a small battery pack that slips in the pocket and will power the jacket all day. You can select to have your torso warm, full top of body (torso & arm), and/or heated pockets, so you can just put your hands in your pockets and they're all toasty warm. It's brilliant.


Ooh where did you find it?? Could do with one for golf!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Coco keeping cosy - I don't think she's worked out that she could get inside the snuggle bag though


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> Ooh where did you find it?? Could do with one for golf!!


It's made by Milwaukee, they do jackets and fleeces, like this:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MILWAUKE...hash=item33c64024dc:m:mwbrRCLIBikRjctrOslSEBQ


----------



## Pavonine

I CAN’T BELIEVE I DIDN’T KNOW ABOUT ALL THIS HEATED STUFF!!!
I am perpetually cold! This forum has genuinely changed my life for the positive in so many ways :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> It's made by Milwaukee, they do jackets and fleeces, like this:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MILWAUKE...hash=item33c64024dc:m:mwbrRCLIBikRjctrOslSEBQ


Wow!!!

Are the jackets restrictive? 
The fleeces sound fab!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Pavonine said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE I DIDN'T KNOW ABOUT ALL THIS HEATED STUFF!!!
> I am perpetually cold! This forum has genuinely changed my life for the positive in so many ways :Hilarious


You must have come across the big slipper lol - I keep putting it on my christmas list and everyone thinks I am joking!!!


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Are the jackets restrictive?
> The fleeces sound fab!!!


The jackets (well the one I've got) is quite a thin jacket, If it's really cold I actually wear mine under a bigger coat, the put it on and off as I get chilly. They are the sort of texture / fabric of a nice tracksuit top (fitted, not baggy though)


----------



## Joy84

LJC675 said:


> I haz discovered that if youz actually sit on the radiator rather than the radiator bed youz can get a really warm tummy.
> 
> Kalex - I can't believe that's comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 334021


Phoebe has an advantage here ...


----------



## huckybuck

Hanging my stockings around (I am obsessed with stockings) 
And Little H has decided they are all going to be his this year!!










Note the label lol!!


----------



## Gwen9244

huckybuck said:


> Hanging my stockings around (I am obsessed with stockings)
> And Little H has decided they are all going to be his this year!!
> 
> View attachment 334591
> 
> 
> Note the label lol!!


Bless him he's been poorly. Little H probably feels like he deserves them all!


----------



## Jaf

Ollie, Ollie, Ollie! He has started miaowing, a little gentle squeak. So sweet.


----------



## jasperthecat

This is what we woke up to this morning..... Jasper was a little taken by it to say the least. It's really hurling it down right now and looks set for the day!










Here he is taking it all in!


----------



## LJC675

Mummy made us a bird tree the other day:










So we spend a lot of time watching cat TV, now if we could only persuade her to take off the cat proofing so we can get up there.


----------



## LJC675

jasperthecat said:


> This is what we woke up to this morning..... Jasper was a little taken by it to say the least. It's really hurling it down right now and looks set for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is taking it all in!


Blimey, bet that surprised him.


----------



## Smuge

Took this picture last night, you can really see how much she has darkened as she grows up


----------



## Guest

Well now I can procrastinate putting away the groceries for longer
I wouldn't want to disturb that face now would I


----------



## ewelsh

whompingwillow said:


> Well now I can procrastinate putting away the groceries for longer
> I wouldn't want to disturb that face now would I
> View attachment 334674


Beautiful x


----------



## Charity

We've been sooo lazy today. Its been so cold we just haven't wanted to go out (even Bunty) so nothing to do but sleeeeeep all day or watch Mum working....and not helping! Dad's been out for a Christmas Lunch today so he's come home full of the jollies.:Happy


----------



## Gwen9244

Big sleepy heads.


----------



## Jaf

Lori and Choccy are asleep. Lori is snoring! Problem is I'm sitting under Lori and I would like to lie down properly and go to sleep. Can't move a sleeping cat.


----------



## Smuge

Did someone say catstick??









They did!!










Catsticks are tali's favourite thing in the world and make her a happy kitten


----------



## LJC675

I haz been licking this chicken broth ice lolly for ages, yummy. Luckily Suter iz out in the garden stalking the birds so itz all mine.










EDIT: 15 mins of constant licking, I haz done the whole thing. I likez ice pops


----------



## Charity

Calamity this morning. Bunty and Toppy expend most of their day's energy between 6.00-8.00 a.m. nowadays and cause destruction along the way. This was a neat pile of papers first thing this morning.


----------



## LJC675

He, he go Toppy


----------



## Summercat

@LJC675 
Oh cool idea!


----------



## Summercat

This morning, not the cleanest place to hang out but one of the most popular:


----------



## Guest

Morning from mojo

















Our one on one play session








That ball got stuck to her bum because it's so fuzzy, and she was dancing around trying to get it off for some seconds :Hilarious

Very proud of them both! They had a play together this morning too without it turning into a big hissy, and mojo didnt bite her once, and to be fair on mojo, saffi also didn't bully him (she tries to sometimes..)


----------



## lymorelynn

Missing my girls but say hello to Vince














(more white) and Dexter my daughter'so cats


----------



## ewelsh

Hello Vince & Dexter, keeping Granny busy I see. X


----------



## Summercat

@lymorelynn 
Pretty boys, I love tabby's with white tums and socks. Were they brothers? They look similar in coloring and build.


----------



## lymorelynn

Summercat said:


> @lymorelynn
> Pretty boys, I love tabby's with white tums and socks. Were they brothers? They look similar in coloring and build.


Not related but they are very similar


----------



## Shrike

"Advent Calendar photoshoot? What are you driveling on about now, Slave?"








"So I've got to get my own treats out, just so you can put me on your interwebby thing again?"








"Yes, thats better, you know it makes sense, Slave! Mmmmm - Twreatsss!"









"Letter 'D' is it? Looking forward to 'C' catstix, 'L' licky-lix, 'T' Temptations, 'P' prawns..."


----------



## Jaf

Geri, Woody, Jackie, Bisto and Ollie. And lovely roaring fire.


----------



## LJC675

Jaf said:


> Geri, Woody, Jackie, Bisto and Ollie. And lovely roaring fire.
> 
> View attachment 334795


Woohoo cat heaven.


----------



## Guest

Jaf said:


> Geri, Woody, Jackie, Bisto and Ollie. And lovely roaring fire.
> 
> View attachment 334795


Oh that looks perfect! I want to be a cat there


----------



## Guest

She is on my pillow. We had an arrangement! Does it look like she will move any time soon?









And this was because she wanted more treats, no joke


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
That is a pretty photo with the sunlight on her.


----------



## Charity

Summercat said:


> @whompingwillow
> That is a pretty photo with the sunlight on her.


I agree, its lovely


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @whompingwillow
> That is a pretty photo with the sunlight on her.


It's a lamp! Sadly and thankfully No sunlight at midnight ;]


----------



## Guest

Charity said:


> I agree, its lovely


Aw thank you. Yay, lots of attention for Saffi today


----------



## ewelsh

So elegant!


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
A lamp ~ Ah! Still a pretty photo


----------



## Krystal*85




----------



## Summercat

@Krystal*85 
He is a handsome chap!


----------



## Krystal*85

Summercat said:


> @Krystal*85
> He is a handsome chap!


Aww thankyou!
hes my beautiful boy!


----------



## LJC675

@Krystal*85 Hello Eddie, you are looking gorgeous.


----------



## Krystal*85

LJC675 said:


> @Krystal*85 Hello Eddie, you are looking gorgeous.


Thankyou!


----------



## Charity

I put these all back in a nice neat pile yesterday but I got up this morning to this...again! No cat in sight though it doesn't take a genius to know who the culprit is..


----------



## Krystal*85

Charity said:


> I put these all back in a nice neat pile yesterday but I got up this morning to this...again! No cat in sight though it doesn't take a genius to know who the culprit is..
> 
> View attachment 334886


Oh my Haha...


----------



## Guest

Alllo darlin'








You wouldn't mind scratching my neck would you
















Ah yes that's perfect

Fank you, I now hugs you


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> I put these all back in a nice neat pile yesterday but I got up this morning to this...again! No cat in sight though it doesn't take a genius to know who the culprit is..
> 
> View attachment 334886


Mr Charity you are a messy so & so. I thought you were I'll.


----------



## ewelsh

Saffi you floofy thing you x


----------



## ewelsh

Just making a huge curry for when my husbands friends stay over, after a few and are all rather jolly, a good CAT curry goes down a treat!

Don't tell anyone, Libby helped


----------



## Guest

ewelsh said:


> Just making a huge curry for when my husbands friends stay over, after a few and are all rather jolly, a good CAT curry goes down a treat!
> 
> Don't tell anyone, Libby helped
> 
> View attachment 334907
> 
> 
> View attachment 334908


Hehe that face! I dont see enough photos of her!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Just making a huge curry for when my husbands friends stay over, after a few and are all rather jolly, a good CAT curry goes down a treat!
> 
> Don't tell anyone, Libby helped
> 
> View attachment 334907
> 
> 
> View attachment 334908


No need to wash up that plate then


----------



## Guest

I hope Saffi plays like this again one day








I broke the rule, this is an old photo

She has been under the bed all day and tonight is having a big strop


----------



## lymorelynn

No kitty photos today but I have been to see my baby granddaughter


----------



## ewelsh

Beautiful sweetheart! Lovely mop of hair, also love her baby grow What’s her name! X


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> Beautiful sweetheart! Lovely mop of hair, also love her baby grow What's her name! X


Her name is Thea Isabelle . She is almost 7 weeks old and the first child of my eldest son and his wife. That's my daughter holding her


----------



## ewelsh

Very lovely classic name! She is a poppet. 

Congratulations Granny!


----------



## ewelsh

I’m sure Thea will grow up a cat lover too. I wish her a long happy, healthy life and full of laughter. Xx


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> I'm sure Thea will grow up a cat lover too. I wish her a long happy, healthy life and full of laughter. Xx


Thank you


----------



## SbanR

lymorelynn said:


> No kitty photos today but I have been to see my baby granddaughter
> View attachment 334925


Such a pretty baby. Lovely head of hair too


----------



## Gwen9244

ewelsh said:


> Just making a huge curry for when my husbands friends stay over, after a few and are all rather jolly, a good CAT curry goes down a treat!
> 
> Don't tell anyone, Libby helped
> 
> View attachment 334907
> 
> 
> View attachment 334908


Was it a "catsup" curry?


----------



## Gwen9244

lymorelynn said:


> No kitty photos today but I have been to see my baby granddaughter
> View attachment 334925


What a little cutie. Congratulations on your beautful granddaghter!


----------



## Gwen9244

Krystal*85 said:


> View attachment 334878


Such a handsome chap!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Krystal*85

Gwen9244 said:


> Such a handsome chap!


Thankyou so much!
hes my beautiful boy and I am so proud of him!


----------



## Shrike

Just snoozin'


----------



## Purplecatlover

Best friends forever x


----------



## Guest

Um excuse me, this is now my house and you are intruding








She came running out like that when I tried to take a sneaky photo

They just love it when I wash and hang massive things like sofa covers








I hate it! Because now I have to put it back on. Sigh! I noticed a lot of you love ironing, you are welcome to come round.


----------



## Guest

Supermodel


----------



## Charity

whompingwillow said:


> Supermodel
> View attachment 335100


Love those eyes


----------



## Lavellan

I'm pretty sure last time I posted here Cosmo was half the size he is now, he's growing so quickly!!

Taken seconds before he leapt onto my shoulders...










He's mad at me for not letting him eat my headphones. <3










The prettiest boy. C:


----------



## ewelsh

Cosmo, you have grown up! You are just gorgeous!

Love love his blue eyes!


----------



## Lavellan

Thank you!! Cosmo is very flattered. <3

(Adding another picture because I can)


----------



## ewelsh

He is a cutie


----------



## ebonycat

I don't have a tree up but I do have Christmas fleeces out
Ebony wouldn't bother with the tree but I know Alfie would keep knocking it down
Here's the little terror that's Alfie.


----------



## Guest

Always check your washing machine before turning it on! He was actually totally out of sight and under all the washing...


----------



## Guest

I think she is unimpressed by my singing..








Not very confidence boosting..and I am starting to feel very judged








But then I told her I loved her to the moon and back and to the moon and back and to the moon and back again 








and she loved me back (and forgave my bad singing)


----------



## jadeh31

wonder if the tooth fairy will come for Odin tonight?


----------



## Pavonine

Another week, another episode of Blue Planet to entertain Meg


----------



## ewelsh

Only if Odin sleeps all night and no peeking! Or no dreamies will be left!


----------



## Krystal*85

so where do I sleep....??


----------



## Emmasian

A ruffled, bed-whiskered Teddy says: Mummy can't you see I am far too warmies and snoozies to come down for my Cosma snackies, so please to place them individually in my mouth. And maybe chew them for me.


----------



## Gwen9244

ebonycat said:


> I don't have a tree up but I do have Christmas fleeces out
> Ebony wouldn't bother with the tree but I know Alfie would keep knocking it down
> Here's the little terror that's Alfie.
> View attachment 335195


He certainly doesn't look like a little terror!


----------



## Gwen9244

jadeh31 said:


> View attachment 335273
> wonder if the tooth fairy will come for Odin tonight?


Are dreamies the cat tooth fairy currency?


----------



## Gwen9244

Krystal*85 said:


> View attachment 335281
> so where do I sleep....??


Strategically placed around of course!


----------



## Lavellan

Cosmo has better eyeliner than me. <3


----------



## ebonycat

Gwen9244 said:


> He certainly doesn't look like a little terror!


Oh but he is 
But even when he's having zoomies around the whole house or terrorising Ebony & Lady dog he's still a cutie that I can't be mad at


----------



## Charity

Lavellan said:


> Cosmo has better eyeliner than me. <3
> 
> View attachment 335315


Cosmo looks as if he means business. "Do what I want or else..."


----------



## Smuge

Love this fluffball at her most pretty










And her least:


----------



## Guest

I *will *be king








Oh look, a nail. I shall eat it.








Saffi: Umm excuse me, you have landed in my personal space
Mojo: I don't like being this close to you either to be honest, lets pretend this never happened


----------



## Chellacat

Pre nap time kneading!


----------



## Purplecatlover

oh jasper. Funniest picture I've ever taken! Xx


----------



## Charity

Faye1995 said:


> oh jasper. Funniest picture I've ever taken! Xx
> View attachment 335391


Wow Jasper, what a long body you've got.


----------



## Guest

She has taken to joining me on the sofa these days.. very unusual (I think mainly becuase the sofa seat isnt flat but slightly slanted)


----------



## Guest

I just love this girl so much








Look at her little feet 

Best longest slow blink back ever. I zoomed right in - its a rubbish photo


----------



## ewelsh

Ummmmmm thank goodness there is glass between Lottie and that little bird, or it would be a gonna by now!


----------



## Jaf

Ollie has a new friend. Bit overfamiliar if you ask me!


----------



## Matrod

HURRY UP HOOMAN!!

















His Granny bought him an advent calendar & he loves it


----------



## ewelsh

Yes hurry up! Don’t keep Rodney waiting! X


----------



## Gwen9244

Faye1995 said:


> oh jasper. Funniest picture I've ever taken! Xx
> View attachment 335391


Omg did you stretch him?


----------



## Smuge

There has been a lot of hype about kittens recently... but the star of the show hasnt changed


----------



## Smuge

A lot has changed about Tali's life in the past 24 hours. But this hasnt, our bedroom is and will remain exclusively hers


----------



## huckybuck

Peepo


----------



## huckybuck

Don't ask!!!!????!!!!!


----------



## Smuge

The sofa is a precious resource in my house these days.

Tali never went near it much. But the kittens hang out on the arms and back all the time










































Which obviously resulted in:


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Don't ask!!!!????!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 335705


That last pic is priceless :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Kittens look very settled @Smuge they are lovely, poor Tali is trying her hardest to stamp her authority!


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Kittens look very settled @Smuge they are lovely, poor Tali is trying her hardest to stamp her authority!


Yea I think they are very happy.

There has been a lot of growling over the last few days but it was all talk. But the kittens clearly feel bold today, Ash used Tali's tray which did not go down well. Then Garfield jumped into her window basket (her fav place in the world) and was promptly chased under the christmas tree - the first time she has ever done more than growl.

Tali has been very tolerent, doesnt even bat an eye when they eat her food but there are clearly red lines she wont cross. And frankly as long as she doesnt hurt them I am 100% fine with that. The boys live here, but Tali is queen of this house and they have to learn that

Garfield is the naughty one, Ash is just a shy little sweetheart


----------



## KittenKong

This is the life....


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Don't ask!!!!????!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 335705


Love this. I showed it to my OH and he laughed which made him start a coughing fit. Ooops!


----------



## Purplecatlover

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Smuge

"Your not as annoying as the ginger one, but what day are you supposed to be going home to dad's house?"


----------



## Smuge

Having a nice quiet afternoon with the fluffmonsters.

Ash is fast asleep beside me on the sofa










Garfield is in the barrel









And Tali is in her cat tree


----------



## Charity

This is amazing, how relaxed everyone looks, hope you are too @Smuge


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## Smuge

The boys are off to the vet









Tali watched them go clearly thinking "thank god! Things are back to normal!"


----------



## Dothemo

My puss making sure I wash my hands in the basin properly  isn't he just seriously the smartest looking cat? (apologies, I am newish and don't know how to imbed the image properly)


----------



## lymorelynn

Coco is with Rudolph guarding the Christmas tree


----------



## Pavonine

@Faye1995 His little tongue!!!!


----------



## Guest

Yay, new tinsel balls! I ordered these tinsel balls MONTHS ago and they have finally arrived. Thank goodness as we only have one left 








This went on for a good while.. 





I will drowned you fish








He has been literally drowning the fish..

And here we go again. I leave the cupboard a crack open 
She just checked everything was in order before going back to eating her food


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
Tinsel balls were my sister's kittens favorite toy this summer. He would ignore others in favor of them. I plan to get him another pack for Christmas from Amazon. The ones they had were in the care pack she received for fostering her first cat, who she later adopted. 
I did order a 'da bird' for her kitties and Mr Biggles for Christmas. So far cats are running head of the humans on my Christmas shopping list.


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Yea I think they are very happy.
> 
> There has been a lot of growling over the last few days but it was all talk. But the kittens clearly feel bold today, Ash used Tali's tray which did not go down well. Then Garfield jumped into her window basket (her fav place in the world) and was promptly chased under the christmas tree - the first time she has ever done more than growl.
> 
> Tali has been very tolerent, doesnt even bat an eye when they eat her food but there are clearly red lines she wont cross. And frankly as long as she doesnt hurt them I am 100% fine with that. The boys live here, but Tali is queen of this house and they have to learn that
> 
> Garfield is the naughty one, Ash is just a shy little sweetheart
> View attachment 335713


Poor Tali! 2 naughty boys ganging up against her. She's having her paws full keeping them in check


----------



## Smuge

Get down from there you silly boy this is my castle!


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha is getting in the mood for Christmas!


----------



## Guest

She is so pleased with her new tinsel balls!


----------



## Guest

Look who has FINALLY found the highest spot in the house! I am going to put a bed up there (ordered the one you reccomended @huckybuck from pets @ home)
Hopefully this means he will leave saffi alone (doubtful!)









Treat tunnel


----------



## Pavonine

whompingwillow said:


> Look who has FINALLY found the highest spot in the house! I am going to put a bed up there (ordered the one you reccomended @huckybuck from pets @ home)
> Hopefully this means he will leave saffi alone (doubtful!)
> View attachment 335898
> 
> 
> Treat tunnel
> View attachment 335899


This is a weird question but what paint colour is on your walls? It's gorgeous!


----------



## immum

Harmony! albeit not for long....Indie and Milo are on the cat tree TOGETHER.


----------



## Guest

Pavonine said:


> This is a weird question but what paint colour is on your walls? It's gorgeous!


Aubergine darling


----------



## Guest

Making do with what we have
Its not the best picture, but I moved this very unused bed to up here, and it worked - instead of retreating to under the bed she has retreated here. 








Don't get rid of good beds! Move them.


----------



## Smuge

Very snowy today. I think these 3 were born to be spoilt house cats


----------



## Lavellan

I'm on holiday for Cosmo's first Christmas and it's killing me, but my dad is sending me pictures of him every day. <3


----------



## huckybuck

whompingwillow said:


> Look who has FINALLY found the highest spot in the house! I am going to put a bed up there (ordered the one you reccomended @huckybuck from pets @ home)
> Hopefully this means he will leave saffi alone (doubtful!)
> View attachment 335898
> 
> 
> Hope it works!!!
> 
> Treat tunnel
> View attachment 335899


I adore your tunnel! Where's it from?



whompingwillow said:


> Making do with what we have
> Its not the best picture, but I moved this very unused bed to up here, and it worked - instead of retreating to under the bed she has retreated here.
> View attachment 335928
> 
> Don't get rid of good beds! Move them.


Brilliant!!

High seems to be the solution to lots of issues!


----------



## huckybuck

Ok where shall we send him???


----------



## Chellacat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 336031
> View attachment 336032
> 
> 
> Ok where shall we send him???


I think he would love a wee holiday to Scotland! Promise to give him lot's of cuddles before posting him back after Christmas!!!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 336031
> View attachment 336032
> 
> 
> Ok where shall we send him???


No, come down to the South Coast, slightly warmer and very little chance of snow. Oh, and we shan't be posting him back after Christmas


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> I adore your tunnel! Where's it from?


https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01CYMBU1E/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I quite like it too  It comes two in a pack. Really long but I don't think your lot would fit in haha I was surprised how small the entrance was! But then again it could be they do? I'm often amazed. I really liked a zebra print one I came across but as it was from the United States postage was so high so I went for this!


----------



## claire8234

Lazy sunday morning lie in


----------



## ChaosCat

We second that over here.


----------



## Smuge

The boys reached the ripe old age of 3 months today










Big sis is 10 months


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Tge boys reached the ripe old age of 3 months today
> 
> View attachment 336103
> 
> 
> Big sis is 10 months
> View attachment 336105


That is one seriously chilled Big Sis!!


----------



## Smuge

We are having a lazy day


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> We are having a lazy day
> 
> View attachment 336121
> 
> View attachment 336122
> 
> View attachment 336123


An hour later:









I suspect this means all 3 of them will be hyper tonight....

We go through long periods of complete peace, but sometimes there will be a very cross half hour with quite a lot of hissing and chasing. Usually late at night probably when they (mostly Tali and Garfield) are tired


----------



## jadeh31

So not quite 24 hours ago but I love this picture the cattery lady took of Odin when he was there. In other news he was 3.3kg when the vet weighed him!!


----------



## Smuge

Butter wouldnt melt.... but they spent the last half hour fighting


----------



## Summercat

@Smuge 
Ash looks like a toy in that last pic in the house.:Cat


----------



## Gwen9244

Finally some activity on the cat wall. Maisy is being Gandalf "thou shalt not pass "


----------



## Smuge

Persians are my favourite animals in the world, but I have never claimed that they are bright.

I am fairly sure that Tali was searching for Ash here


----------



## ewelsh

@Gwen9244 thats great! I see Maisy has claimed that!


----------



## huckybuck

Gwen9244 said:


> Finally some activity on the cat wall. Maisy is being Gandalf "thou shalt not pass "
> 
> View attachment 336177


This wall is amazing!


----------



## huckybuck

Mum really???


----------



## lymorelynn

claire8234 said:


> View attachment 336062
> 
> Lazy* sunday *morning lie in


Did I miss a day? It's still only Saturday isn't it??


----------



## Pavonine

lymorelynn said:


> Did I miss a day? It's still only Saturday isn't it??


This also really messed with my head, I actually had to go and check my calendar!!


----------



## Lavellan

Cosmo's been sleeping next to my bed whilst I'm away. <3










(And this is a little against the thread rule, but look how much he's GROWN in two and a half months!!)


----------



## Gwen9244

Snow!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

So many toys and not enough time (he wishes he had more paws then he could play with them all at once !)


----------



## claire8234

lymorelynn said:


> Did I miss a day? It's still only Saturday isn't it??


I dont know what day it is I'm knackered lol!


----------



## claire8234

Cat for sale!! He needs a wee but hates the snow (god forbid he could use the tray). Torrential rain is fine, he'll go out in that and come in drenched - snow? No thank you.

He is doing my head in









"Mum I really do need a wee!!"









He has now resorted to just staring at me and miaowing!! "Mum make the white stuff go away"


----------



## Emmasian

Pumpkin Pussycats unsure at first about the snow, but then discovering their tufty pawed MC heritage.

Hmm not sure about this Mummy










Iz got frozen bitz










Ah shurrup you wimp


----------



## ChaosCat

Soooo busy marking maths papers...


----------



## ChaosCat

Getting better.


----------



## Purplecatlover

After all this time me thinking it was jasper that was making a mess.... I am wrong! It's terry the turtle! How rude!!


----------



## Summercat

New toy!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 336289
> View attachment 336288
> Soooo busy marking maths papers...


What fun it'd be to scatter that pile onto the floor


----------



## Smuge

Silence is golden










Tali is a grazer, the kittens are like bottomless pits. They finish their own food in one go then move straight on to Tali's!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> What fun it'd be to scatter that pile onto the floor


So glad they don't read this!


----------



## Guest

Gwen9244 said:


> Finally some activity on the cat wall. Maisy is being Gandalf "thou shalt not pass "
> 
> View attachment 336177


Oh brilliant! I want your wall


----------



## Guest

Missysmum2 said:


> So many toys and not enough time (he wishes he had more paws then he could play with them all at once !)
> 
> View attachment 336272
> View attachment 336273
> View attachment 336274


He is gorgeous!


----------



## Guest

I wish I was a cat, I would do exactly this all day


----------



## SbanR

Jessie, very frustrated at not being allowed out. Rather heavy snowfall here and she Hates me trying to dry her off


----------



## Shrike

Not been much snow in Nottingham, but here's a few of my favourite Snow Queen!


----------



## huckybuck

Maine coons my foot!!!

Wuss' the lot of them!!

They all wanted to go out.....

Huck ran under the patio table and refused to come out - he got the hump when I pulled him out - then tiptoed round the edges of the furniture back to the house..










Grace was ok til she realised she needed to get off the wall - then didn't like being up to her armpits so attempted to run back to the house...


----------



## huckybuck

Holly managed 2 seconds of being frozen to the spot - then ran back to the house full pelt...

















Little H shook with fright (not cold) puffed himself up and then managed to get his head stuck in a rose bush in panic before running back to the house....

































So much for a lovely Christmas photo shoot for next year's card!!!!


----------



## Shrike

Brooke says
"The beauty of not sharing Slaves, is you can guarantee lap space for warming your tootsies after a snowy photo shoot!"


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> Holly managed 2 seconds of being frozen to the spot - then ran back to the house full pelt...
> 
> View attachment 336379
> View attachment 336380
> 
> 
> Little H shook with fright (not cold) puffed himself up and then managed to get his head stuck in a rose bush in panic before running back to the house....
> 
> View attachment 336381
> View attachment 336382
> 
> 
> View attachment 336383
> View attachment 336384
> 
> 
> So much for a lovely Christmas photo shoot for next year's card!!!!


They are all gorgeous but Holly is a total stunner! (Little h is very funny! )


----------



## Guest

Yikes








Good company, but I am not sure I want him licking those soap bubbles, nor falling in the bath..(I am surprised he hasn't yet!)


----------



## huckybuck

whompingwillow said:


> Yikes
> View attachment 336413
> 
> Good company, but I am not sure I want him licking those soap bubbles, nor falling in the bath..(I am surprised he hasn't yet!)


He will lol!!


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> He will lol!!


Haha I dread the day! He has fallen into everything else... so you are probably right


----------



## Guest

I just can't get enough of when she lies like this with her little feet's








Her head has melted into the bed


----------



## Psygon

Ed got an early xmas present today, basket and a blanket. He seems to like it!


----------



## Psygon

Eds present fits three tonks. And it looks like there is room for another too


----------



## Guest

Psygon said:


> Eds present fits three tonks. And it looks like there is room for another too
> 
> View attachment 336472


I want to grab your basket and run away with it - too cute!


----------



## GingerNinja

Who's this.. 








A little ginger with a smelly banana :Kiss


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper is the luckiest kitten in the world. Enjoying his new tunnel from Aunty Stef @chillminx and enjoying tripping me up every second! Also loving his new catnip toys to be playing with, especially his tomato toy! Overwhelmed with love for him & his first birthday Thankyou xxxx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh what a lucky boy he is @Faye1995 
Xxx


----------



## Gwen9244

Happy 1st birthday to our sweet little Jasper. Here's to many many more!


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday gorgeous Jasper xx


----------



## Summercat

Happy birthday, little cutie


----------



## ChaosCat

A very happy birthday, little boy!


----------



## Purplecatlover

It’s not until the 14th (however I got mixed up and told the insurance it was the 15th lol so we go with the 15th now) but Thankyou all  he’s a lucky boy! Xxx


----------



## Smuge

Cute bunch when they behave themselves...


----------



## Charity

Wish I hadn't put this thing on now, he hardly sits anywhere else









And then, ha ha, caught you


----------



## Guest

Still hasn't fallen in yet








Just too cute when he is cute


----------



## Clairabella

These cats <3 <3


----------



## foxiesummer

nicolaa123 said:


> View attachment 258135
> only one rule of photo thread, the photo must have been taken in the last 12 hours........
> 
> Enjoy!


This is Kat a stray I seem to have inherited. She doesn't have to fight with our 5 dogs for a place in front of the fire, she lays on top of it. It's only on very very low.


----------



## Smuge

Wot ya doin in there Ashy?









Hey Garfield, do you ever feel like we are being watched?


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Wot ya doin in there Ashy?
> View attachment 336587
> 
> 
> Hey Garfield, do you ever feel like we are being watched?
> View attachment 336586


Is Tali's basket still safe from the hooligans?


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Is Tali's basket still safe from the hooligans?


Yea they dont go there, even remove it at night so they dont steal it when she is away lol

They get along well 90% of the time now. Then for some reason all out war will break out for an hour.


----------



## SbanR

That's to keep daddy on his toes


----------



## Guest

I love him so much (when he isn't harassing Saffi..ha) I would like to curl up in there with him, I bet he wouldn't mind
@huckybuck safe to say the bed is going down well. Its the same shape as the bed at the top of the tree, and even cosier, so I am really happy he is taking to it. Maybe I will buy a bed a month and plant them all over, then a floor to ceiling cat tree and a bedroom barrel and a window seat and we are good to go! 








Very proud of this boy right now as he jumped into where saffi was resting, and just left her alone and found his way here :]


----------



## Smuge

Slighty cropped


----------



## Guest

He just loves it when I cover his face. Might buy him an eye mask
















Good morning from mojo


----------



## Guest

Just practicing for the real day where she plans to be a model


----------



## Charity

This morning OH was having his breakfast and I walked into the kitchen with Bunty and Toppy following. I turned to Bunty and said "alright my Poppet". A voice from the table said "yes thanks" "I was talking to the cat" said I. Here they are this afternoon








.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> A voice from the table said "yes thanks" .


The cheek of him!


----------



## Britt




----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> The cheek of him!


Delusions of grandeur


----------



## Charity

Britt said:


> View attachment 336748


Lovely picture of Pooh. I've just bought that cushion for my friend's birthday.


----------



## Smuge

Took this while big sis was busy eating the kittens dinner lol


----------



## claire8234

Tuesdays teaser - where oh where could the mouse that Stitch bought in be??


----------



## Shrike

First time Brooke has been in the room with me when I've watched Jo Brands Cats 'n kittens prog. She had been on the floor doing a nice meerkat impression and then was properly watching on the TV cabinet - but just as I got my camera she decided my lap was a better spot to sit - still I did get one half decent shot of her:


----------



## ballybee

James enjoying his backpack


----------



## Smuge

The kittens are very cute..... Tali is a bit special though


----------



## Chellacat

Snuggles with Sasha on the couch, he came back from a jaunt out into the frost filled great outdoors and pushed the laptop out of the way to cuddle up!


----------



## SbanR

MINE!
( One of LB's favourite spots in the garden-by the catnip plant. You can see the up turned hanging basket protecting the crown of the plant)


----------



## SbanR

Oops! Posted on wrong thread! You can guess which one it should have gone on
Could a mod please move it for me???!


----------



## LJC675

SbanR said:


> Oops! Posted on wrong thread! You can guess which one it should have gone on
> Could a mod please move it for me???!


I was going to say 'oooh you've got an M there, could have gone on the advent thread'


----------



## Charity

I've had company in bed this morning. I was a bit worried about him last night as he was quiet at bedtime and restless. I was praying it wasn't the cystitis. He went in his litter tray and when I checked a bit later he was in his bed asleep so I went to bed. When I got up this morning OH was in the kitchen and said 'there's some sick on the carpet'.. Apparently he couldn't clear it up because he was making the tea! . It turned out Toppy had a furball which explained why he was off colour. He's his normal, chirpy self today.


----------



## Smuge

I introduced the barrel at the same time as the kittens and it is popular with all 3 of them


















They also happily share the cat tree


















But Tali's basket remains a kitten free zone and when they do try to get in it she chases them away


----------



## Smuge

Tali was giving Garfield a bath earlier and he was being super grumpy about it. Howling and pawing at her... but not actually moving away.

Halfway through Tali stopped and looked at me like this










Her tongue peeking out just amused me so much


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Tali was giving Garfield a bath earlier and he was being super grumpy about it. Howling and pawing at her... but not actually moving away.
> 
> Halfway through Tali stopped and looked at me like this
> 
> View attachment 336904
> 
> 
> Her tongue peeking out just amused me so much


Aw they are doing so good! Love that she is grooming them, especially naughty Garfield :]


----------



## Guest

Bonding excercise of the day - leave doors they usually can't get into open for them to explore. Worked a treat!

I just loved this moment, as they looked like friends :] even if it was just for minutes..








(not long after mojo kicked saffi out of the washing basket.. yes the washing basket.. he jumped on her until she ran away and then curled up and fell asleep in it)

Into narnia she goes

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









(Excuse the MESS!! - at least cats like clutter..)

















Every day we do bonding with treats exercises.. I went from almost never giving treats (besides for when medication was needed) to about 20 a day with these two!


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Tali was giving Garfield a bath earlier and he was being super grumpy about it. Howling and pawing at her... but not actually moving away.
> 
> Halfway through Tali stopped and looked at me like this
> 
> View attachment 336904
> 
> 
> Her tongue peeking out just amused me so much


Would love to see a clip of Tali washing Garfield, with sound effects


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> Tali was giving Garfield a bath earlier and he was being super grumpy about it. Howling and pawing at her... but not actually moving away.
> 
> Halfway through Tali stopped and looked at me like this
> 
> View attachment 336904
> 
> 
> Her tongue peeking out just amused me so much


I think Tali is saying "I'm doing my best Dad"


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Would love to see a clip of Tali washing Garfield, with sound effects







This is him half behaving himself, I have more dramatic ones but i havent put it online


----------



## Guest

Bloke


----------



## Charity

Fast asleep, didn't even hear me come in and take a photo


----------



## Smuge

Big sis and baby bro










Other brother isnt far away


----------



## Charity

Toppy and I sharing a chair tonight


----------



## Smuge

They dont sleep in it, but I am loving having this gaint crate.



























When I need them out of the way for a while I can just pop them in and they have loads of space. They would be fine in there for a full day if I ever really needed it.

Wish I had this a few weeks ago when I had to introduce them to Tali

I wanted a big one, but you could fit a police dog in this crate lol ordering online can go wrong sometimes


----------



## crystalwitch

How gorgeous Tali and her new brothers are.


----------



## Smuge

crystalwitch said:


> How gorgeous Tali and her new brothers are.


Aww thank you


----------



## Guest




----------



## Shrike

I was preparing Brooke's tea when I heard a quiet mewing outside. "I bet thats Moustache, the poor lovestruck fool!" I thought to myself. Indeed it was:








Brooke thought about going out to see him:









But tea proved more tempting! She's gone out now, but he has disappeared into the night - maybe they're having a sit together out in the darkness somewhere.


----------



## Charity

Shrike said:


> I was preparing Brooke's tea when I heard a quiet mewing outside. "I bet thats Moustache, the poor lovestruck fool!" I thought to myself. Indeed it was:
> View attachment 337187
> 
> Brooke thought about going out to see him:
> View attachment 337188
> 
> 
> But tea proved more tempting! She's gone out now, but he has disappeared into the night - maybe they're having a sit together out in the darkness somewhere.


Aaaw, how romantic. Do I hear wedding bells?


----------



## Shrike

Charity said:


> Aaaw, how romantic. Do I hear wedding bells?


Poor old Moustache does all the running - she often ignores him even when he's been waiting ages for her. But they do occasionally sit out together - he is the only cat I've ever seen her tolerate. Not that he'll be moving in - he scarpers if he sees me outside!


----------



## jadeh31

What is going on??!!















No mum you are NOT leaving this house


----------



## GingerNinja

@Smuge hasn't Ash grown! I'm sure that they both have but I've really noticed how much Ash has blossomed :Kiss​


----------



## Smuge

Quiet night in with my fluffballs

























We left them alone together today. All morning and some of the afternoon. Not really sure how they got on but I still had 3 kittens when I got home


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Quiet night in with my fluffballs
> 
> View attachment 337203
> 
> View attachment 337206
> View attachment 337212
> 
> 
> We left them alone together today. All morning and some of the afternoon. Not really sure how they got on but I still had 3 kittens when I got home


I thought you'd have installed one of those video cams by now


----------



## Jaf

Ollie is so tame now I can play with his toes.
He was so scared but desperate when he arrived. Love him to bits.


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha was feeling very relaxed in bed tonight! He has gotten so long!


----------



## TriTri

Naughty Max being well behaved for a change! ]
View attachment 337230


----------



## Belgy67

Mari might fall in for 4th time.....


----------



## Lucy & Troy

Troy with his favourite teddy bear


----------



## Smuge

Bold boy...


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Bold boy...
> 
> View attachment 337328
> View attachment 337327
> 
> 
> View attachment 337328


Oooh. Poor Tali. The take over is complete!


----------



## Guest

These two make me laugh every day and love every day and I appreciate them both so much
















Even though they are total weirdos!


----------



## huckybuck

Lazy bug**r


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha and Maizie getting in the spirit of the season!


----------



## Emmasian

Chellacat said:


> Sasha and Maizie getting in the spirit of the season!
> 
> View attachment 337379
> View attachment 337380
> 
> 
> View attachment 337381


Sasha you are so gorgeous that I just want to blow raspberries on that furry tummy. Rafa sends his regards, and like Little Miss is a bugger for climbing his Mummy's new Xmas tree.

@Chellacat I think you should keep Little Miss as her horrible owners obviously neglect her and possibly abuse her from what you said in the other thread, which is heartbreaking. Is she chipped to them? In the unlikely event they asked for her back you could just deny all knowledge. I wouldn't normally advocate that, but the idea of her being mistreated, neglected and left out in the cold is just terrible, especially as she's only a baby.


----------



## Charity

Found a way to stop Toppy lying under the tree and messing about where I can't see what he's doing. Put one of his favourite beds next to the tree and, hey presto. :Smug


----------



## Chellacat

Look who came to sit beside me!


----------



## Emmasian

Ooh he's so gorgeous. Red silver MCs just rock, especially in winter. Rafa just joined me on the side of the bath and he is so deeply furry that bits of him kept going in the water and he didn't even notice!


----------



## Smuge

This is what happens when you are busy and dont groom a persian for a few days


----------



## Chellacat

Emmasian said:


> Ooh he's so gorgeous. Red silver MCs just rock, especially in winter. Rafa just joined me on the side of the bath and he is so deeply furry that bits of him kept going in the water and he didn't even notice!


Raffa and Sasha are Christmas cats! All the red and gold decorations compliment their coats well! I love how thick the floof becomes in winter, it's like hugging an overstuffed teddy! I need some pics of Raffa!


----------



## Smuge

Ash understands how the crate is supppsed to work










Garfield? Not so much


----------



## Emmasian

Chellacat said:


> Raffa and Sasha are Christmas cats! All the red and gold decorations compliment their coats well! I love how thick the floof becomes in winter, it's like hugging an overstuffed teddy! I need some pics of Raffa!


I'd love to oblige, especially as tomorrow is "R" on the advent calendar thread, but phone is acting up and saying not enough memory to upload pictures. Will charge up iPad and send some over at some point or he will give me a hard time as Freya had her day!


----------



## Smuge

Quiet sunday night in


----------



## Purplecatlover

Moved Jaspers cat tree into the living room whilst it's getting really cold... who needs a man?! (having the conservatory open I'm losing a lot of heat) one thing I didn't realise is that he can turn the heating nob lol


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Ash understands how the crate is supppsed to work
> 
> View attachment 337465
> 
> 
> Garfield? Not so much
> 
> View attachment 337466


Ash is looking prettier n prettier as he gets older each day


----------



## ChaosCat

Garfield is not easily distinguished from the bed- and it looks like Ash didn’t notice him there, either. 
He surely makes a cuddly cushion.


----------



## Jaf

Gimme! Says Geri ginge of my ice cream. I have a cold so Geri, Lori and Choc are in bed with me.


----------



## Gwen9244

Smuge said:


> This is what happens when you are busy and dont groom a persian for a few days
> 
> View attachment 337453


Is that another kitten?


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha still on Christmas Tree watch










Sasha posing with my new cushions!


----------



## Smuge

Stop watching tv and take me to bed! We are not sleepimg in here with the brats


----------



## ebonycat

Chellacat said:


> Sasha still on Christmas Tree watch
> 
> View attachment 337541
> 
> 
> Sasha posing with my new cushions!
> 
> View attachment 337542


Sasha is such a handsome boy xx


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> Stop watching tv and take me to bed! We are not sleepimg in here with the brats
> 
> View attachment 337543


Oh Tali you are so beautiful xx


----------



## Smuge

Tali and Garfield have spent the last 5 mins wondering where Ash has gone and why this bag keeps wriggling


----------



## Guest

They are spoilt for treats... I think they know, and thats why they continue to bicker daily, so that I keep up the bonding exercises for life


----------



## Emmasian

I've got my guys one of those puzzle boards for Xmas (bought with Zooplus points). Teddy especially tends to hoover treats up without thinking about it, and it will be good for him to use his noggin for once.


----------



## SbanR

Faye1995 said:


> Moved Jaspers cat tree into the living room whilst it's getting really cold... who needs a man?! (having the conservatory open I'm losing a lot of heat) one thing I didn't realise is that he can turn the heating nob lol
> 
> View attachment 337488
> 
> View attachment 337489


Has he done it? Ahh


whompingwillow said:


> They are spoilt for treats... I think they know, and thats why they continue to bicker daily, so that I keep up the bonding exercises for life
> View attachment 337622





whompingwillow said:


> They are spoilt for treats... I think they know, and thats why they continue to bicker daily, so that I keep up the bonding
> I've looked at those boards n wondered. Do you find it's worth the money? Is it lasting the test of time?


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> They are spoilt for treats... I think they know, and thats why they continue to bicker daily, so that I keep up the bonding exercises for life
> View attachment 337622


Aaarrgh! This tablet has a tribe of Gremlins in residence.
Just wanted to know if it's lasted the test of time . Do you think it's worth the outlay?


----------



## Guest

Emmasian said:


> I've got my guys one of those puzzle boards for Xmas (bought with Zooplus points). Teddy especially tends to hoover treats up without thinking about it, and it will be good for him to use his noggin for once.


I usually make them come face to face in the 'treat tunnel' or use this board or I chuck em so they run for them or hide them around the apartment  I also take the more gentle approach and sit and let them eat off my hand, but I mainly make them work for it and together! They. Both love treats but saffi particularly goes wild for them, she is so funny. He is the same for new wand attatchments and toys - way more play and prey focused - but saying that he bites her ear when she has gotten hold of a treat he wanted... so he is pretty keen!


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> Aaarrgh! This tablet has a tribe of Gremlins in residence.
> Just wanted to know if it's lasted the test of time . Do you think it's worth the outlay?


Haha I really know how you feel!
Those gremlins.
YES I love the puzzle feeder. It really makes them work for it and works every time. Saffi seems to have gotten better at it and is way more confident, at first she was very silly and lazy with it. I just love seeing how they put the treat straight from their paws into their mouth! There is one bit thats broken as it fell on the floor, but they love that bit as its easier to get the treat out of that pot now! Each little bowl comes out so you can wash them individually - I like that. Its nice and sturdy. What else? Worth it basically :] especially now that I have found wild boar treats for the lady


----------



## SbanR

Emmasian said:


> I've got my guys one of those puzzle boards for Xmas (bought with Zooplus points). Teddy especially tends to hoover treats up without thinking about it, and it will be good for him to use his noggin for once.


How many points is ZP asking for it? It might take too long for me to build up sufficient.


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> How many points is ZP asking for it? It might take too long for me to build up sufficient.


Its 1960 points

I saw one going on market place on facebook for very cheap! Also ebay - if you dont want to/cant pay much for it you can have a look there - thats what I do with some things


----------



## Emmasian

SbanR said:


> How many points is ZP asking for it? It might take too long for me to build up sufficient.


It was quite alot. Thing with the loyalty scheme was I didn't know there was one till about a month ago, and I'd been spending hundreds a month there since summer 2015! As a result I had thousands of points just waiting. The only disappointment was they had a radiator bed a few weeks ago which I wanted to get Freya for Xmas, along with the puzzle board, but it seems to have been removed.


----------



## claire8234

Snubbing the hand (human) that feeds him. Would rather squeeze his bum on the boys lap


----------



## Smuge

Hmmm... who am I disagree with their vet?


----------



## Jaf

My Geri ginge playing in the garden with her cardboard box. Not very box like anymore!


----------



## SbanR

Emmasian said:


> It was quite alot. Thing with the loyalty scheme was I didn't know there was one till about a month ago, and I'd been spending hundreds a month there since summer 2015! As a result I had thousands of points just waiting. The only disappointment was they had a radiator bed a few weeks ago which I wanted to get Freya for Xmas, along with the puzzle board, but it seems to have been removed.


What a disappointment for you, but now I'm sure you'll keep an eye out for decent rewards.


----------



## Guest

Handsome boy


----------



## LJC675

Yippee!! a big box has arrived, we love boxes, and more than that it's full of raw stuff for out tummies, double yippie!!!


----------



## Chellacat

Mr and Mrs Sasha Claws










Sasha helping wrap pressies










Maizie taking it easy!










Sasha being Sasha










Sasha with a hat!


----------



## Charity

Happy Christmas Bunty

_Bah Humbug_!


----------



## LJC675

S&K love their bird tree, ordered some sunflower hearts to ensure there's a regular streaming of cat TV.

Think I may have overdone it, well should keep the birds happy for quite a while (random cat in a box, because she was just there)


----------



## Smuge

Posers....










What ya doin Tali?









Our angel:









Our devil:









Our special floof


----------



## Guest

@Smuge they all look great! You are doing a grand job. And they are just gorgeous. Beautiful family. I love love love ash. I have said irt loads of times, but its those red cheeks. What a cutie


----------



## Purplecatlover

Someone's comfy (ignore my pyjamas they're SO SOFT) x


----------



## LJC675

The OH came home from work with a Christmas gift. Suter thinks the box fits perfectly (not so sure Suter)


----------



## Jonescat

Found this lovely girl having a snooze in the local garden centre


----------



## Smuge

Hope that poor Garfield is ok.

He has been behaving normally all evening but half an hour ago he did a large vomit in his litterbox. But he is now curled up beside me on the sofa purring his head off, so hopefully he just ate something that disagreed with him


----------



## Charity

Put the TV on someone


----------



## SbanR

JESSIE HAS EATEN!!!


----------



## LewisH

Waiting patiently for their dinner. Do excuse the pj's, I was having a chilled evening. 

This pic shows the vast difference between Henry (left) and his sister Maureen (right).


----------



## Guest




----------



## Chellacat

Sasha found a new spot to nap in...










Maizie conked out up stairs in DD's bedroom.


----------



## Guest

Chellacat said:


> Sasha found a new spot to nap in...
> 
> View attachment 338105
> 
> 
> Maizie conked out up stairs in DD's bedroom.
> 
> View attachment 338106


I hope you can keep her!


----------



## Guest

So I haven't had cat grass for many months now (not good I know)
I recently got some - and mojo took to it immedietely ...
















Oops!








It's now in a not so stupid location! Silly human

(It's not the best location for a litter tray I know, but its one out of 5 - and it gets used a lot)


----------



## Charity

Very lazy day, Bunty's been in bed nearly all day


----------



## Guest

That's like saffi everyday! I think it's being an indoor cat though? She looks like a wee kitten in this picture


----------



## Charity

Bunty and Toppy had their own special Christmas card today from some furry friends


----------



## Smuge

Life is tough for spoilt kittens


----------



## Smuge

Introducing the boys to the best vet in the world

















He is doing a live show in Belfast next year and we really want to get tickets


----------



## Summercat

Sleepy time


----------



## SbanR

@Summercat , how is Biggles. Any photo updates?


----------



## lymorelynn

Coco making her nest box comfortable - she's been in there since around midday :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Good luck Coco xx


----------



## Guest

In case you were wondering what we did with this big bit of plastic


----------



## Jeano1471

A new Lola picture x merry christmas to u all from me an queen Lola x 









Also heres a picture of Lolas beautiful new lazy days bed x


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> Coco making her nest box comfortable - she's been in there since around midday :Cat
> View attachment 338262


Good luck Coco & mummy Lynn, sending positive vibes your way xx


----------



## Lucy & Troy

My next door neighbour has had to move out due to emergency circumstances and cannot move into their new place for about a month so I have taken his two cats in. I'm 30, unmarried and living alone with 3 cats. All I need now is a load of carrier bags and a shopping trolley and my transformation to crazy cat lady will be complete!!
Here is my cat collection


----------



## Charity




----------



## LJC675

I iz supervising the bread making this morning. Mummy sayz I is waiting for the gluten to develop to get a window pane effect. I haz no clue what that is I just like seeing the funny thing going round and round.


----------



## Guest

Puzzle feeder


----------



## Gwen9244

Someone likes his new perch!


----------



## ChaosCat

Lazy Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Charity

Bit on edge as the dreaded hoover's been on.


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR
No, Biggles pics, I am visiting family in the US...
I miss my little guy.

Here is s pic of my sisters kitties.


----------



## urbantigers

Kito wonders whether he's left anything off his list for Santa.


----------



## huckybuck

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> No, Biggles pics, I am visiting family in the US...
> I miss my little guy.
> 
> Here is s pic of my sisters kitties.
> View attachment 338518


Aww hope you are having a fabulous time!!!

Where are you?


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
Thanks:Cat
In Virginia.


----------



## huckybuck

Summercat said:


> @huckybuck
> Thanks:Cat
> In Virginia.


Wow - no snow yet then??? It's weird weather atm isn't it?? 
I bet it's still Christmassy though!!


----------



## Summercat

huckybuck said:


> Wow - no snow yet then??? It's weird weather atm isn't it??
> I bet it's still Christmassy though!!


Lots of people around here do yard and house decorations. This year there is no snow on the ground but sometimes yes. I was in Maryland a few days ago and there was some snow.


----------



## Smuge

Customs inspections will continue throughout the christmas period


----------



## Gwen9244

Smuge said:


> Customs inspections will continue throughout the christmas period
> 
> View attachment 338569
> 
> 
> View attachment 338570


Glad to see Tali is being so thorough!


----------



## Guest

Her model shoot practicing has paid off, I think she has really reached supermodel pose now and is ready to go


----------



## Gwen9244

The tree is up but not decorated yet. Tara is ready for the decorations.


----------



## Guest

@QOTN Saffi had a good go at Mojo's courgette too this morning - I didnt have a device on me (shockingly these days!) to take a photo or video - she was very funny with it! 















Despite mojo's daily mounting and biting her neck habit (which she HATES!) - she is doing really well, and back to her sassy self.









He is sleeping. I was humming a tune he seemed to like


----------



## Summercat

Oh Christmas tree


----------



## LJC675

The current state of play at our house......not very busy...


----------



## Gwen9244

Merry Christmas love Tilly.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Wondered what all the meows were about.... jasper fell into the washing basket lol!


----------



## ewelsh

@Gwen9244

Merry Christmas to you also! But where are the others? Tilly is never alone? Xx


----------



## Smuge

"Oh noes! Tali's magic box has run out of treats"


----------



## LJC675

Kalex has nicked the radiator bed, so Suter's improvising (not sure how dry that it as it's on the radiator after being washed)


----------



## Smuge

Well my OH has left to spend christmas with her mum.... which is very sad... but I still have my fluffmonsters


















Next year when the boys are more settled I will take them to my mums


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> "Oh noes! Tali's magic box has run out of treats"
> View attachment 338729


You'll have to refill it n start advent all over again


----------



## GingerNinja

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 338724
> 
> 
> Wondered what all the meows were about.... jasper fell into the washing basket lol!


Was just about to ask you where you got the lovely cat den, doh!


----------



## Purplecatlover

GingerNinja said:


> Was just about to ask you where you got the lovely cat den, doh!


Hahaha I think he's going to be throwing himself inside it more now! After all his meowing he was loving it! It's only a pop up washing basket from primark! Xx


----------



## Guest

Its so hard to wait till tomorrow now
(Eta - woops! Looks like I posted this in the wrong thread - how embarrassing...!)


----------



## Smuge

I wont lie, when I decided to take Garfield I was nervous about getting a third cat. But honestly? 99% of the time it is no hassle at all


















Though it obviously helps that my 3 all came from the same amazing breeder and are all absolute angels


----------



## Chellacat

All ready for Santa!


----------



## Pavonine

@Chellacat Sasha always makes me think of this -


----------



## Chellacat

Pavonine said:


> @Chellacat Sasha always makes me think of this -
> View attachment 338899


He knows how to use it too! I can't say no to him!


----------



## Emmasian

I've always thought of Sasha as having quite a worldly wise face, capable of lots of cheekiness and mischief. I'm so smitten that I showed the picture in your avatar to a friend and she said he looks like he should have a *** in the corner of his mouth and speech bubble saying, "Ello darlin'"!! I think he'd be a right ladies' man!


----------



## Smuge

Gosh! Santa sure works fast! Its only been christmas day for a few mins and he has already left a new a bed, a kicker and a litter tray mat in the hall for the kittens to find tomorrow morning!


----------



## Chellacat

Emmasian said:


> I've always thought of Sasha as having quite a worldly wise face, capable of lots of cheekiness and mischief. I'm so smitten that I showed the picture in your avatar to a friend and she said he looks like he should have a *** in the corner of his mouth and speech bubble saying, "Ello darlin'"!! I think he'd be a right ladies' man!


Sasha knows how to turn on the charm, he also knows we adore him and would do anything for him. We almost called him Lucifer when we brought him home, but the kids argued that he was too sweet faced for that, I see now that my first instinct was right, he's just as much a Lucifer Morningstar (character from the tv show) as he is a sweet ball of fluff.

Adorable Sweet Face

























Excellent Impression of Lucifer


----------



## LJC675

Smuge said:


> Gosh! Santa sure works fast! Its only been christmas day for a few mins and he has already left a new a bed, a kicker and a litter tray mat in the hall for the kittens to find tomorrow morning!
> 
> View attachment 338935


I do love that bed that you got, it looks great. Mind you I think calling the litter tray mat a Christmas prezzy may be pushing your luck a bit


----------



## Emmasian

Chellacat said:


> Sasha knows how to turn on the charm, he also knows we adore him and would do anything for him. We almost called him Lucifer when we brought him home, but the kids argued that he was too sweet faced for that, I see now that my first instinct was right, he's just as much a Lucifer Morningstar (character from the tv show) as he is a sweet ball of fluff.
> 
> Adorable Sweet Face
> View attachment 338946
> 
> View attachment 338947
> 
> View attachment 338948
> 
> 
> Excellent Impression of Lucifer
> 
> View attachment 338949
> 
> View attachment 338950
> 
> View attachment 338951


Gorgeous kitten, gorgeous cat. Rafa was skin and bones as a kitten as he had trouble eating and all three had coronavirus. Not that you would know it now as he's a big squidgy chunk of pussycat.

I've no intention of getting up just yet, but he dragged himself up to follow me to the loo, all yawns, fluffiness and bed whiskers, to ask that as it's Xmas Day can Mummy please serve his Dreamies, Cosma Snackies, and chicken dinner immediately. On a silver tray with a flower. I've told him Mummy loves him, but as he had a whole large tin of chicken Applaws at 3am, he can survive just a little longer!

Merry Christmas to you xx


----------



## Emmasian

If you can't beat em join em....










Who needs Snackies just yet!


----------



## jadeh31

presents going down a treat so far


----------



## Smuge

LJC675 said:


> I do love that bed that you got, it looks great. Mind you I think calling the litter tray mat a Christmas prezzy may be pushing your luck a bit


They love tali's, always scartching at it! And its better than socks lol


----------



## Psygon

My OH is worried that Christmas has blown little Jammy's mind. Let's hope she doesn't think all weekends will be as exciting


----------



## Matrod

Rodney on his fancy blanket my aunt got for him, he went into a stupor paddling on it :Angelic


----------



## Smuge

A king's time as ruler rises and falls like the sun. One day, Simba, the sun will set on my time here, and will rise with you as the new king.


----------



## Smuge

The Persian fluffs are enjoying their first christmas


----------



## Charity

While we were having our Christmas lunch, Bunty and Toppy hung around us as the smell was too much to resist. Got them a turkey dinner which was gone in seconds, then it was off to bed for a wash and a snooze (them, not us)..

_Can we have some?_









_After turkey lunch_









Fast asleep now


----------



## Gwen9244

ewelsh said:


> @Gwen9244
> 
> Merry Christmas to you also! But where are the others? Tilly is never alone? Xx


Charlie was busy sitting on top of the tumble dryer!


----------



## Joy84

Phoebe's Christmas offering


----------



## LJC675

Smuge said:


> A king's time as ruler rises and falls like the sun. One day, Simba, the sun will set on my time here, and will rise with you as the new king.
> 
> View attachment 339134
> 
> 
> View attachment 339135


Aw, look at her looking all magnificent. Queen Tali.


----------



## ChaosCat

Two very lazy ladies on a very rainy Christmas morning.


----------



## Summercat

Snuggly


----------



## Jaf

Geri and Lori are very comfy. Me not so much!


----------



## Britt

I got spoiled by British crazy cat ladies .... I'm sure one of them is a member at these forums. Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Guest

Cutie








Moving this bed up high has been a huge success with both of them
Saffi in it on another day








I forget about that bed, and twice I couldnt find them, first time saffi second time mojo, and I was looking under the bed, meanwhile they are watching me search like an idiot from up here hehe


----------



## SbanR

Watching snow bears


----------



## Guest

Bliss! My heart just explodes when I see this <3








Saffi seems to really likes mojo now. He seems to be a cat that would love being an only cat but lets see. I am often surprised. Moments like this are just lovely! Love these two monkeys


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## Guest

We are all a bit drunk tonight (from belly rubs!)


----------



## Smuge

I have always wanted a cuddly cat...


----------



## Guest

TREATS!


----------



## jadeh31

Odins new bed!


----------



## Guest

Mojo approves of my jumper...


----------



## lymorelynn

A very proud mummy cat and her babies


----------



## Guest

lymorelynn said:


> A very proud mummy cat and her babies
> View attachment 339807
> 
> View attachment 339806
> 
> View attachment 339808


Send one over please? I think my two wont mind... I can't believe you have another bundle of kittens already again!


----------



## Smuge

I love our floofs


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> I love our floofs
> 
> View attachment 339810
> 
> View attachment 339811
> 
> View attachment 339812
> 
> View attachment 339813
> 
> View attachment 339814


Aw!


----------



## Guest

Look who grabbed hold of the wand toy! Since mojo had arrived this toy has been solely his and saffi has never felt brave enough with it.. espexially as he is very good at it. but look now  very proud

















And in other news... here we go again. Mum leaves the treats out and saffi is straight to it


----------



## Smuge

We are about to leave to go shopping. Do you think they know?


----------



## huckybuck

They're all still b**** here!!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Right after he walked up to me, sneezed on me and walked off....


----------



## Charity

Who put him up there?


----------



## Chellacat

I meant to post this Wednesday morning but must have forgotten! Look what I woke up to find!


----------



## huckybuck

Chellacat said:


> I meant to post this Wednesday morning but must have forgotten! Look what I woke up to find!
> 
> Melted!!
> 
> View attachment 339871


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> They're all still b**** here!!!!
> 
> View attachment 339867


AW Little H, look at his face. Brilliant


----------



## Smuge

Theres a lot of licking in this house...


----------



## ChaosCat

Some cloth, two hexbugs and two cats- was lots of fun for over half an hour.


----------



## Guest

ChaosCat said:


> Some cloth, two hexbugs and two cats- was lots of fun for over half an hour.
> 
> View attachment 339961
> 
> 
> View attachment 339962


Hex bug will he my next present to these two! Very curious about them


----------



## Guest

Holding her dignity after me hosing her bum








Thank you for the tip @Paddypaws ! Worked very well! saffi doesnt necessarily agree but I have now hosed both mojo and saffi's bum and it's been way more successful and quick then anything else


----------



## ChaosCat

whompingwillow said:


> Holding her dignity after me hosing her bum
> View attachment 339964
> 
> Thank you for the tip @Paddypaws ! Worked very well! saffi doesnt necessarily agree but I have now hosed both mojo and saffi's bum and it's been way more successful and quick then anything else


She does looked a bit like it takes some holding her dignity indeed. Indignance coming out of every single pore.


----------



## ChaosCat

whompingwillow said:


> Hex bug will he my next present to these two! Very curious about them


It took a while for them to dare coming near those bewitched things. They were curious but wary and they still prefer them under a blanket.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> They're all still b**** here!!!!
> 
> View attachment 339867


Snap :Muted


----------



## Guest

ChaosCat said:


> It took a while for them to dare coming near those bewitched things. They were curious but wary and they still prefer them under a blanket.


Hehe aww well I think they are very brave


----------



## Guest

ChaosCat said:


> She does looked a bit like it takes some holding her dignity indeed. Indignance coming out of every single pore.


Haha yes exactly

But here she is literally an hour later


----------



## Charity

OH's got his second cold in a month, I've still got my bad back and these two.....well, they don't care, they're looking after No. 1


----------



## Smuge

Since the boys came home they haven't really left their safe room (to be fair its our kitchen/living room and its by the far the biggest room in our flat) mainly because we had Christmas decorations etc up and I wanted to keep an eye on them. Had a tidy up today and let them have the rest of the house. They are skulking around looking really pleased with themselves and run away when we come near them lol We suspect they think they have cunningly escaped and are on an epic adventure


----------



## huckybuck

They've gone woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

I accidentally deleted every single photo on my phone... which is probably a good thing to be honest, for memory. I have this one only (of this evening)








Mojo is such a bloke.. I often find him sitting like that haha :Cat


----------



## Emmasian

Had friends over tonight and there was alot of playing with cats going on. One massive hit was the bubbles that came in the secret Santa, and Rafa went round with one stuck perfectly to his eyebrow that he wouldn't let me remove. My friend got a shot of him eventually...


----------



## LJC675

Emmasian said:


> Had friends over tonight and there was alot of playing with cats going on. One massive hit was the bubbles that came in the secret Santa, and Rafa went round with one stuck perfectly to his eyebrow that he wouldn't let me remove. My friend got a shot of him eventually...
> 
> View attachment 340042


Oooh , I think I'm going to try cat bubbles.


----------



## Emmasian

They were an absolute riot (thank you @Vanessa131). I will have a look later on and get the make. They seem stronger than normal bubbles and are non toxic to cats. The hexbug was hilarious too, and the flying frenzy attachments...you name it! I actually don't know where my cats are at the moment as I think they are knackered. Teddy did steal a reggae reggae chicken fillet so hoping his bottom is not exploding somewhere!


----------



## LJC675

Emmasian said:


> They were an absolute riot (thank you @Vanessa131). I will have a look later on and get the make. They seem stronger than normal bubbles and are non toxic to cats. The hexbug was hilarious too, and the flying frenzy attachments...you name it! I actually don't know where my cats are at the moment as I think they are knackered. Teddy did steal a reggae reggae chicken fillet so hoping his bottom is not exploding somewhere!


Yes, the make would be good as I looked on Amazon and a lot of them had poor reviews saying that they didn't make bubbles.


----------



## Charity

Breakfast pleeease Mum


----------



## Emmasian

These are the bubbles. The packaging says "Kitty Incredibubbles" by Pet Kwerks Inc


----------



## Guest

Emmasian said:


> These are the bubbles. The packaging says "Kitty Incredibubbles" by Pet Kwerks Inc
> 
> View attachment 340062


I bought these from Morrison's or Wilkinson's (I cant remember) when I had the foster kittens  they loved them, but they do make a mess dont they? Firm and STICKY!


----------



## Smuge

My cats are adorable....










However... im a little creeped out - my flat is basically beside the footpath (we have private car parks etc at the rear) and my OH discovered today that when our blinds are open a group of little girls stand at our window and stare into our living room when they walk past. They are obviously just looking for the cats (who are often found right beside the window and easy to see from a window) but I still think its a bit creepy to have a bunch of 6 year olds staring into my living room lol

The cats are posers though.... they are staring out the window while I write this


----------



## Emmasian

They last ages as well. We were hysterical to incontinence when Rafa was gambolling round with one bubble on each eyebrow whisker like some sort of furry arthropod. I managed to pop one but he wouldn't let me do the other. If you can, er, "blow quickly enough":Shamefullyembarrased:Joyful you get like a rain of bubbles which the cats were launching themselves into. It was ace.


----------



## Smuge

I know that RC isnt exactly a beloved brand around here, but I am fairly sure this is not the condition their products usually arrive in:










*sigh* the joy of having 3 kittens


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## Jaf

Choccy, Jackie, Geri and Lori. And me. We're not getting up. Maybe not for the rest of the year. Thank goodness for cats.


----------



## Torin.

I'm home after a week away for Christmas (ish, semi-local so it was still me popping in to feed everyone) and Moril is super excited to see me. Not massively understanding the selfie game though!


----------



## Guest

He has eaten half the flipping tail!









"You say what?"


----------



## huckybuck

The 3 (degrees) sorry HBs!!!


----------



## Guest

Nom








Bad mum for letting him have a taste


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> The 3 (degrees) sorry HBs!!!
> 
> View attachment 340108


What is that?


----------



## huckybuck

Mum this is a gorgeous window blanky!!


----------



## huckybuck

whompingwillow said:


> What is that?


A coincidence lol!!
Floor spotlights just happen to be where dinner is!!!


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> A coincidence lol!!
> Floor spotlights just happen to be where dinner is!!!


Haha excellent


----------



## Charity

I haven't had a good day


----------



## Emmasian

Charity said:


> I haven't had a good day
> 
> View attachment 340124


Aww poor boy xx


----------



## Guest

Charity said:


> I haven't had a good day
> 
> View attachment 340124


Gorgeous Toppy but poor both of you xx


----------



## Guest

This handsome gorgeous boy was an absolute terror last night would you believe?! It's my fault as it was the first ever night I didn't get to play with him. Poor neglected soul


----------



## Emmasian

whompingwillow said:


> This handsome gorgeous boy was an absolute terror last night would you believe?! It's my fault as it was the first ever night I didn't get to play with him. Poor neglected soul
> View attachment 340146


Darling Mojo, Auntie Emma can't believe you would be a bad boy for your Mummy with that gorgeous little face!

What breed is Mojo, I keep meaning to ask?


----------



## Emmasian

At least someone is using "Freya's" Xmas present!










I bought another lovely squishy cat bed and put it on Rafa's TV watching armchair. Overjoyed that he and Freya were sprawled on it last night. Will get a pic tonight.

Oh and that's Teddy's tail on the floor and not a "huge poo" as one of my friends charmingly commented!!!!


----------



## Guest

Emmasian said:


> Darling Mojo, Auntie Emma can't believe you would be a bad boy for your Mummy with that gorgeous little face!
> 
> What breed is Mojo, I keep meaning to ask?


Oh he was I tell you. Saffi can tell you herself too. But he mostly makes up for it by being gorgeous 

He is a kurilian bobtail


----------



## Guest

Emmasian said:


> Darling Mojo, Auntie Emma can't believe you would be a bad boy for your Mummy with that gorgeous little face!
> 
> What breed is Mojo, I keep meaning to ask?


He was so quiet all night for the most part when he was in a seperate room, I think he doesnt know what to do with all the space sometimes and goes a bit bonkers.. But he did struggle with being alone at night, every time, and I also don't want a situation where I have to seperate them, I am sure he will settle and get used to this new routine.. he seems to be spending half the night in the room that was once his bedroom, so it cant have been that bad! But I think he appreciates the door being open.


----------



## Emmasian

Never even heard of a Kurilian Bobtail, are they rare? Starting to think may want one and wondering if they would get on with MCs! Not for a few years though. Nope. Definitely.


----------



## Guest

Emmasian said:


> Never even heard of a Kurilian Bobtail, are they rare? Starting to think may want one and wondering if they would get on with MCs! Not for a few years though. Nope. Definitely.


I hadn't either actually... I came across the breed accidentally - his breeder was looking to adopt him due to personal circumstances. I think they are rare in the UK but I can message you a person to contact if you are interested in the breed - and I will show you pictures of his siblings! They are also gorgeous and really lovely natured cats (mojo is the best of course....) I think they would get on with Maine coons you know. There are obviously exceptions, but they are laid back and supposedly adapt to other cats well..


----------



## Guest

Mojo should grow pretty big, but not as big as a Maine coon! Which is good for your lot I would say. Stocky breed! (At least he is!) My experience of mojo is that he would be even better matched with a Maine coon - as Saffi is sooooo gentle and loving bless her.


----------



## Emmasian

Just had a look at them and they really are quite something. I never noticed Mojo didn't have a tail! It says they enjoy water similar to MCs, which would explain the bath antics. I have a sort of vague plan of getting a couple of kittens when my guys are maybe 5 or 6, depending on finances as I do like them to have the best possible.


----------



## Guest

Emmasian said:


> Just had a look at them and they really are quite something. I never noticed Mojo didn't have a tail! It says they enjoy water similar to MCs, which would explain the bath antics. I have a sort of vague plan of getting a couple of kittens when my guys are maybe 5 or 6, depending on finances as I do like them to have the best possible.


They really are gorgeous, and also such gorgeous natured cats too!! I reccomend


----------



## Summercat

My tiny Biggles must be related as he luurves water


----------



## Guest

Emmasian said:


> Just had a look at them and they really are quite something. I never noticed Mojo didn't have a tail! It says they enjoy water similar to MCs, which would explain the bath antics. I have a sort of vague plan of getting a couple of kittens when my guys are maybe 5 or 6, depending on finances as I do like them to have the best possible.


We took a photo just for you - he appreciates your love for him and he loves having mysterious online aunties


----------



## Summercat

For @SbanR 
Biggles in one of his favorite places, the floor is heated


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> For @SbanR
> Biggles in one of his favorite places, the floor is heated
> View attachment 340165


I love this photo of Biggleswade. He is gorgeous and I can finally see his flat nose haha (after all your photos in that thread you posted a while ago)


----------



## Emmasian

whompingwillow said:


> We took a photo just for you - he appreciates your love for him and he loves having mysterious online aunties
> View attachment 340161


Aww that's a lovely pic! Rather tickled with being thought of as a "mysterious Auntie" as it makes me sound all Russian spy ish and cool, whereas am actually fairly average!


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
Thanks! It is a bit flat I think, not extremly so like modern Persians but I think a bit more than typical. 
His sitter while I was away said he snuffles, and I think she meant the heavy breathing he does when exited while playing, usually in resting mode before he pounces.
He snored more when I first got him, so think he maybe had a slight respiratory infection then, now he does occasionally but lighter.


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @whompingwillow
> Thanks! It is a bit flat I think, not extremly so like modern Persians but I think a bit more than typical.
> His sitter while I was away said he snuffles, and I think she meant the heavy breathing he does when exited while playing, usually in resting mode before he pounces.
> He snored more when I first got him, so think he maybe had a slight respiratory infection then, now he does occasionally but lighter.


Yes just a bit flat


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> For @SbanR
> Biggles in one of his favorite places, the floor is heated
> View attachment 340165


Sooo pretty, could be a girlummy:Muted


----------



## huckybuck

My big brave baby!!!

He usually hides but I think he's getting used to it!! The mad Russian oligarch down the road was setting them off the same time!!


----------



## Guest

Look who came to curl up with saffi....








I changed my mind - firework every day please
He hasnt bitten her neck or tried to take over the spot. He just crawled in with her haha he was terrified poor baby (I mentioned earlier how he wasnt afraid of anything...)

(Its a rubbish picture... but I am not trying for a better one in case I ruin this magic)


----------



## Guest

He was so scared bless him but look who he came too for comfort.. and actually when I had the hoover on saffi ran to where mojo was, so even though they bicker a lot they seem to seek comfort in each other, which is lovely! Saffi didnt last long here actually.. but still... every minute


----------



## Guest




----------



## Emmasian

Bless him, someone needs a fry up!


----------



## Pavonine

@whompingwillow i didn't realise about Mojo's tail either, would love to see a picture which shows it!


----------



## lymorelynn

Ruby loves this little creature from our Secret Santa @Gwen9244


----------



## Guest

Pavonine said:


> @whompingwillow i didn't realise about Mojo's tail either, would love to see a picture which shows it!


I will take a photo later for you


----------



## Guest

Pavonine said:


> @whompingwillow i didn't realise about Mojo's tail either, would love to see a picture which shows it!


Here are some pictures I have already - hopefully its clear enough for your liking
















I open cupboards deliberately sometimes so they can explore..








There is also this video





He is such a lovely boy. Especially when he isnt harassing Saffi - which is most of the time at the moment.


----------



## huckybuck

whompingwillow said:


> Here are some pictures I have already - hopefully its clear enough for your liking
> View attachment 340368
> View attachment 340370
> 
> I open cupboard deliberately sometimes so they can explore..
> View attachment 340371
> 
> There is also this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is such a lovely boy. Especially when he isnt harassing Saffi - which is most of the time at the moment.


OMG that is the cutest little rabbit tail!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> OMG that is the cutest little rabbit tail!!!!!!!


Haha I know  when he wiggles his little bottom and leaps, in a saffi chase, I see him as my little rabbit cat


----------



## Pavonine

@whompingwillow I remember watching that video but had completely forgotten about his tail   It's super cute!!


----------



## Jaf

The moon. And Lottie running for her dinner.


----------



## Smuge

Not sure these two could get much cuter


----------



## Pavonine

Double trouble


----------



## Smuge

This time last year I didn't have any cats (Tali wasn't even born until Feb, the boys were born in September). I just turned around from my desk to get something from a bag and saw this:










I love our fluffy little family


----------



## ewelsh

Aaaahhhhh fluffy family that’s so sweet


----------



## ewelsh

Libby is obsessed with another of her new Christmas toys!


























Look who else is getting involved


----------



## Summercat

@ewelsh 
Fun looking wand toy


----------



## Summercat

New papery toy for Biggles, not quite a Christmas present but one of the several I bought while away. :Shy 
He likes pouncing on toys on the bed or couch.


----------



## huckybuck

Mum please don't say SS is over!!!!










That's the postman it might be starting again????










If I go to sleep perhaps I'll wake up for the 2018 SS????


----------



## Psygon

Jammy in a rare not running around like a total loon moment


----------



## Guest

Psygon said:


> Jammy in a rare not running around like a total loon moment
> View attachment 340557


Such a p

Pretty girl you are jammy


----------



## Summercat

@Psygon 
Jammy matches your decor


----------



## Guest

This litter tray has ended up as a bed somehow


----------



## Smuge

Trying to get some work done, but Ash wants to eat one of my monitors


----------



## Vanessa131

Worshipping the fire god. We have to have a fireguard otherwise Bronn tries to snuggle in with the coals


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Trying to get some work done, but Ash wants to eat one of my monitors
> 
> View attachment 340606


When you go back to working in an office you'll have to pop one of your floofs into a holdall n take it to work with you. Otherwise it'll feel far too strange n you'll be unable to settle down to work


----------



## lymorelynn

The Christmastime babies, snoozing








And snacking


----------



## Eilidh

lymorelynn said:


> The Christime babies, snoozing
> View attachment 340616
> 
> And snacking
> View attachment 340617


They are beautiful Lynn. Hope mum is doing well. Xx


----------



## LJC675

Yippee, I saw @lymorelynn pop up on 'new posts' and had my fingers crossed for kittens pics.


----------



## LJC675

Aw look at them all kneading at Mum's belly, so cute.


----------



## Guest

The cardboard destroyer


----------



## Guest

I just got a massive roll of corrugated cardboard from freecycle.. I did not realise it would be this big! What have I done....

















It was entirely with mojo in mind!


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> I just got a massive roll of corrugated cardboard from freecycle.. I did not realise it would be this big! What have I done....
> View attachment 340656
> 
> 
> View attachment 340657
> 
> It was entirely with mojo in mind!


Wow! A fair size! Who transported it for you?


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> Wow! A fair size! Who transported it for you?


It's currently one giant scratch (and biting) board.I got a lift


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
Wow!


----------



## Guest

...


----------



## Emmasian

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Well that should keep him going till next Xmas!!

I'm only up cos I've got bloody bronchitis and every time I lie down I'm barking like a seal. That's so funny I'm now croaking like a frog too, but it gave me a right laff. Exactly the sort of thing I would do!


----------



## LJC675

whompingwillow said:


> ...


AW, so cute. He's just like Kalex and Suter with cardboard, they're so funny.


----------



## Guest

Emmasian said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Well that should keep him going till next Xmas!!
> 
> I'm only up cos I've got bloody bronchitis and every time I lie down I'm barking like a seal. That's so funny I'm now croaking like a frog too, but it gave me a right laff. Exactly the sort of thing I would do!


Aw Im glad it cheered you up poor you though! I had a nasty nasty chest infection not too long ago too, not nice. I hope you feel better soon x and it's true. Till next Christmas!! I actually had to put it very high up last nigt as he was at it until the early hours and the sound was too annoying!


----------



## Guest

LJC675 said:


> AW, so cute. He's just like Kalex and Suter with cardboard, they're so funny.


I know right? I keep meaning to get some egg boxes for him! No cardboard is safe with them


----------



## Charity

Yesterday we were playing with our Christmas toys










when a huge box arrived and we didn't know whether to play with the toys or the box so we did both


----------



## jadeh31

He gets more handsome by the day


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> ...


Haha. If I were there, I'd sit all day watching him.
It should keep him out of mischief for a while


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> Haha. If I were there, I'd sit all day watching him.
> It should keep him out of mischief for a while


He was chewing and spitting with so much passion last night till late I think you would have changed your mind about watching him all day haha the purpose of it was also to use sheets of it to hide toys under and make caves.. I think it may stay as a this though for a while. It will keep us both busy... forever. Ha


----------



## huckybuck

Wow - a fab scratching post!!


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> Wow - a fab scratching post!!


I know ! I hadn't originally thought of it as that as I didn't expect it to be so wide and flat but it's great. It has so many uses! Scratching board, resting spot, biting machine, and then if I hide thigs in the home in the middle and in the creases it's a good game


----------



## ChaosCat

Visiting a friend for a few days, so today I have a photo of my host's little boys.


----------



## lymorelynn

My cardboard chewer has been at it again


----------



## LJC675

lymorelynn said:


> My cardboard chewer has been at it again


Yeah!!! excellent effort.


----------



## ewelsh

That’s what I call recycling


----------



## SbanR

Try to get a big roll of corrugated cardboard like WW


----------



## Shrike

In all the years I've had her, I've never seen Brooke sit on the end of the kitchen radiator before. Mind you the camera has picked up some big old cobwebs I've not noticed before - maybe she's waiting for spiders to play with!


----------



## Guest

This yeoww catnip rainbow is the best thing ever! I am going to have to collect them all now.. slowly.. one thing a month!
































I have to say though, QOTN s toys espexially catnip courgette and special mouse, are a winner
I gave safffi this toy first for a change.. mojo tried to fight her for it
When it was his turn, he went from trying to fight her to playing with her tail high and happy


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
Super cute ~ I love the pic with the rainbow pressed against Mojos nose


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @whompingwillow
> Super cute ~ I love the pic with the rainbow pressed against Mojos nose


thank you to biggles for the reccomendation and review! I caught saffi rolling all around it secretly too later on  she stinks of catnip now..


----------



## Guest

Ordered this toy months ago.. it finally arrives




It's harder getting saffi to play these days.. she had gotten a bit lazy (saddens me as she used to play a lot!) Any time she shows any signs of wanting f to play I drop everyhing and play with her hehe I was excited to see her have a good go at this!


----------



## Guest

Junkie








Anyone in there?








Yup of course!


----------



## LJC675

Thanks to @Emmasian our bubbles arrived today. Suter and Kalex have been havibg a hoot with them, chasing them up and down the stairs. Not sure how well the bubbles come out in the pics:


----------



## Emmasian

LJC675 said:


> Thanks to @Emmasian our bubbles arrived today. Suter and Kalex have been havibg a hoot with them, chasing them up and down the stairs. Not sure how well the bubbles come out in the pics:
> View attachment 340774
> 
> View attachment 340775
> 
> View attachment 340776


So glad they like them! Mine were doing exactly that gesture - meercatting then smacking their paws together and jumping for them. I had guests and we were all slightly whistled so were raining clouds of bubbles all over the place. Great stuff.


----------



## SbanR

I bought some bubbles from Wilko. Will try them out on Jessie tonight


----------



## Smuge




----------



## LJC675

@Smuge that's hilarious , he's doing his own little fist bump.


----------



## Smuge

Above the comb - Tali's third brushing of the day

On the comb - Garfields first brushing in a couple of days










Bit of a difference in Persian coats after a few months!

To be fair Tali is usually only brushed once per day, her fur has been darkening and she seems to be moulting her entire coat


----------



## Smuge

Lots of cuddles in this house recently


----------



## ChaosCat

Have been away for only four days- but soooo glad to play with my girls again!


----------



## Guest

New heights 








The Freud reader


----------



## Guest

@Charity a long time ago I asked for cushion reccomendations, sorry I didn't get what you found (thanks for looking!) but I wanted to share that I finally got ACTUAL kitchen chair cushions  no more bathmat thank gooodness! They were only about £2 each from ebay.... they aren't a towel ly texture but I thnk the cats will forgive that...


----------



## Smuge

Garfield is so er 'lucky' to have a big sister who likes to spend half her day mothering him and the other half chasing him around the house at full sprint ( she is much bigger than him, but its easy to forget she isnt even a year old yet and is still very much a kitten herself)






Tali doesn't dislike Ash, but she is much more fond of Garfield. Maybe its the long hair lol


----------



## ewelsh

That is so sweet, Tali is such a lovely girl


----------



## Charity

whompingwillow said:


> @Charity a long time ago I asked for cushion reccomendations, sorry I didn't get what you found (thanks for looking!) but I wanted to share that I finally got ACTUAL kitchen chair cushions  no more bathmat thank gooodness! They were only about £2 each from ebay.... they aren't a towel ly texture but I thnk the cats will forgive that...
> View attachment 340846


Long as you got what you want. Those look great.


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> Garfield is so er 'lucky' to have a big sister who likes to spend half her day mothering him and the other half chasing him around the house at full sprint ( she is much bigger than him, but its easy to forget she isnt even a year old yet and is still very much a kitten herself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tali doesn't dislike Ash, but she is much more fond of Garfield. Maybe its the long hair lol


That's beautiful, glad they are getting on so well


----------



## lymorelynn

Sent these cuties to a prospective slave this morning


----------



## Matrod

GIVE ME YOUR COCONUT YOGURT SLAVE!










I gave him some & he got it all over his face


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Sent these cuties to a prospective slave this morning
> View attachment 340871
> View attachment 340872
> View attachment 340873


Snapped up I bet! I'm green with envy here!


----------



## ewelsh

Matrod said:


> GIVE ME YOUR COCONUT YOGURT SLAVE!
> 
> View attachment 340881
> 
> 
> I gave him some & he got it all over his face
> View attachment 340882


Oh Rodney! :Hilarious:Hilarious Next time ask your slave for a spoon!


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Garfield is so er 'lucky' to have a big sister who likes to spend half her day mothering him and the other half chasing him around the house at full sprint ( she is much bigger than him, but its easy to forget she isnt even a year old yet and is still very much a kitten herself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tali doesn't dislike Ash, but she is much more fond of Garfield. Maybe its the long hair lol


I like the way she always holds him down!


----------



## LJC675

lymorelynn said:


> Sent these cuties to a prospective slave this morning
> View attachment 340871
> View attachment 340872
> View attachment 340873


Oh my goodness, they must be so excited.


----------



## Charity

I can't move tonight


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Toppy! You lovely cuddly fluffy bum you!

How's your OH & your back @Charity?


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Oh Toppy! You lovely cuddly fluffy bum you!
> 
> How's your OH & your back @Charity?


I'm not bad thanks, just very stiff now. OH is still immobile and in pain, told by doctor yesterday it will take 5-6 weeks so he's not a happy bunny.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> I'm not bad thanks, just very stiff now. OH is still immobile and in pain, told by doctor yesterday it will take 5-6 weeks so he's not a happy bunny.


Oh no! Sorry your still stiff. 
Poor OH, poor you :Wideyed fancy coming to mine for a bit, say 5-6 weeks!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Oh no! Sorry your still stiff.
> Poor OH, poor you :Wideyed fancy coming to mine for a bit, say 5-6 weeks!
> 
> View attachment 340893


Lovely thought, I would say yes but I'd miss my furries too much, Bunty would go on hunger strike if I wasn't here. Anyway, I'd have to find OH a nurse first and I don't know anyone who would want the job.


----------



## Smuge

This one is less of a show off than his brother and sister, he would rather just curl up on my desk


----------



## huckybuck

Just spent ages looking round the house for Huck...I came into the kitchen twice and he has been here all along!!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Just spent ages looking round the house for Huck...I came into the kitchen twice and he has been here all along!!
> 
> View attachment 340897


Silly mummy!


----------



## jadeh31

Can't even bathe in peace!


----------



## Joy84

Jaf said:


> The moon. And Lottie running for her dinner.
> 
> View attachment 340411


Great spot the cat competition! Had to zoom in!



whompingwillow said:


> I just got a massive roll of corrugated cardboard from freecycle.. I did not realise it would be this big! What have I done....
> View attachment 340656
> 
> 
> View attachment 340657
> 
> It was entirely with mojo in mind!


OMG! I am so jealous! I still have vivid memories of spending entire weekend years ago measuring and cutting (with scissors- idiot! My hands hurt for a week after that!) strips of cardboard and then rolling and sticking them into a roll and you got a ready made one!!
It looks awesome!!


----------



## Joy84

5.5 years I've had this monster and she still catches me out! 
Cooked some seafood mix and left it in the pan to cool down as it's going in the freezer ...
Phoebe just walked out of the kitchen licking her lips so went to investigate and found one squid ring on the cooker and another on the floor, goodness knows how much she ate :Arghh
And that smug face!! :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Joy84 said:


> 5.5 years I've had this monster and she still catches me out!
> Cooked some seafood mix and left it in the pan to cool down as it's going in the freezer ...
> Phoebe just walked out of the kitchen licking her lips so went to investigate and found one squid ring on the cooker and another on the floor, goodness knows how much she ate :Arghh
> And that smug face!! :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 340904


Well Mum was cooking her a treat...what do you expect? Yummy thanks Mum!!


----------



## SbanR

She does look smug. She's thinking " aren't I just the luckiest girl in the whole wide world. I've got the bestest mummy. She cooks me such yummy meals!":Kiss


----------



## Joy84

huckybuck said:


> Well Mum was cooking her a treat...what do you expect? Yummy thanks Mum!!





SbanR said:


> She does look smug. She's thinking " aren't I just the luckiest girl in the whole wide world. I've got the bestest mummy. She cooks me such yummy meals!":Kiss


Yes, Phoebe is definitely a seafood diet kinda cat "I see food and I eat it" :Smuggrin

She tried to act all innocent at first but then the smugness won 

MOI?


----------



## Guest

Joy84 said:


> Great spot the cat competition! Had to zoom in!
> 
> OMG! I am so jealous! I still have vivid memories of spending entire weekend years ago measuring and cutting (with scissors- idiot! My hands hurt for a week after that!) strips of cardboard and then rolling and sticking them into a roll and you got a ready made one!!
> It looks awesome!!


Aw that is effort! And an art piece too.. you can't beat hand made things - hopefully Phoebe didnt just chew all your effort away immedietely.. mojo would!
It is really good and Its way better then I expected! They both love it. And it was free. Sorry haha. I will try find you something similar - if I do I will post the link


----------



## Guest

Joy84 said:


> 5.5 years I've had this monster and she still catches me out!
> Cooked some seafood mix and left it in the pan to cool down as it's going in the freezer ...
> Phoebe just walked out of the kitchen licking her lips so went to investigate and found one squid ring on the cooker and another on the floor, goodness knows how much she ate :Arghh
> And that smug face!! :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 340904


Saffi is out of control too. I am sure she would love. A bit of your seafood too! I am constantly finding her trying to break into things.. I do always reward the effort though so maybe thats just encouraging her.


----------



## Guest

Like this for example - I hear something rustling, so I go to investigate


----------



## LJC675

Good morning Cat Chat, we've been outside playing this morning, but it's freezing, so we're indoors now in the warm.


----------



## Guest

Momnets like this only last moments, but so precious! Touching toes :Cat


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> Good morning Cat Chat, we've been outside playing this morning, but it's freezing, so we're indoors now in the warm.
> 
> View attachment 340915


Haha. Jessie went out but didn't stop to play. Instead, she went out the back door n shot round to the front n waited to be let in!. 
She's had breakfast n now she's.....


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
How old is Mojo ~ he is still under a year?


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @whompingwillow
> How old is Mojo ~ he is still under a year?


Yes, he is 8 months (saffi is 6! He is big no?)


----------



## Charity

Toppy absolutely adores this game he got for Christmas from one of his SS's. He is very clever at getting the orange ball out as I keep finding it all over the place.


----------



## ewelsh

Clever Toppy x


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
Yes, he is big! I think some of the larger breeds/cats can grow till around 2/3 years abouts but I think past one year a lot of it is adding bulk not height.

I read once that Siberian cats can grow till 5 but again more bulking out probably. Biggles looks similar to a Siberian but in miniature. I saw photos of black Siberian's that he is pretty much identical to, except he would be a lot smaller. He may have a chance to grow a little being he is only around 2:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

I don't believe cats have bones. How can anyone sleep like that for an hour or more, then just stretch and walk away?
If I did that I would not be able to unfold unaided.


----------



## Guest

She is going to be so upset tomorrow, from the moment she cant have breakfast without knowing the worst is to come later.. the dreaded carrier!
















I cant wait to pick her up already!!


----------



## Emmasian

whompingwillow said:


> She is going to be so upset tomorrow, from the moment she cant have breakfast without knowing the worst is to come later.. the dreaded carrier!
> View attachment 340950
> 
> View attachment 340951
> 
> I cant wait to pick her up already!!


I know it's rubbish, but you are doing the best thing overall for your little girl. Will be thinking of you, it's not easy xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Love these little toe beans


----------



## Guest

Emmasian said:


> I know it's rubbish, but you are doing the best thing overall for your little girl. Will be thinking of you, it's not easy xx


Thank you! You are just lovely (so many people here are!)


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Love these little toe beans
> View attachment 340958


 Oh my goodness! So tweeeeeeet Where is the love button?


----------



## LewisH

Sundays are so stressful!


----------



## Smuge

Always posing


----------



## Guest

Last night using the carrier as a toy...








Today not so much ...!


----------



## Guest

Saffi after five minutes of play (so lazy these days!)


----------



## Guest

Not that we can ever forget about mojo.. but just in case he is feeling left out..


----------



## Smuge

Apparently the window cleaner cleaning the upstairs windows was *VERY* exciting










Tali needed a good stretch after all that excitment


----------



## ewelsh

That's a brilliant photo of all 3 @Smuge, it's crying out for a caption!


----------



## Smuge

I will miss this lot when I go back to working in a proper office. Just turned around from my desk and saw this: its gets insanely cute at about 11 seconds





Tali doesn't groom Ash much, but thats ok, he prefers snogging Garfield anyway (can you see why I couldn't split these two up?)





Though Garfield also likes to groom Tali...






Weird thinking they only came home on the 5th of December, feels like we have had 3 for months. I never planned to get 3, Ash and Garfield were so close, Garfields home dropped out and he spent our entire visit with Ash climbing over us and showing off. I don't regret getting 3 at all, though I know itl be tougher if all 3 get ill or something awful like that  they are all insured, but it was heartbreaking when Tali was sick last year, if all 3 were so ill it might break my heart


----------



## Smuge

Madam when she was almost exactly the same age as the boys are now,she has changed a little! I believe this was her first bath... we have been threatening Garfield was his first for a few days now, we really need to get around to it.










A dry version:


----------



## ewelsh

Who would have thought Tali would be such a natural mummy, for that's how she seems to be with Garfield. Videos are literally heart wrenching! Just so sweet watching them.
I defy any non cat lover not to find that irresistible. You are looking after them all so well, they are so contented.

You can't think about the what ifs @Smuge, life throws all sorts at us. This is the thing with pets, they spend every day just giving and loving, it's all worth it.

A home without pets to ME is sterile and unloving! More the merrier I say. I have 6 house pets and lots outside, each one makes me laugh everyday. Totally worth it


----------



## Charity

Looks like Garfield comes off best with all that attention, lucky boy. Love those photos. I agree with @ewelsh, I couldn't stand a house without animals in it, they just bring something to a household you can't get anywhere else.


----------



## LJC675

@Smuge Aw they are so cute. It's great the way that Garfield has gone from not really being too sure when Tali 1st groomed him to looking like he loves it now. Poor Garfield in the last one where he grooms Tali, looks like he's struggling to cope with his sister's long hair. So cute


----------



## Smuge

I take far too many pictures of my cats.... but I think I just took one of my all time favourites

One day Simba, All of this will be yours. Everything the light touches is part of our kingdom.









Gosh i love Persians


----------



## Eilidh

Hi to all my CC friends its been a while. Here is some pictures of me and my sister Ada.


----------



## Emmasian

I know they are far too spoilt, but I couldn't help buying my lion and my snow leopard another more advanced puzzle board:










Loaded it with treats, sat back and watched them go to work...


















It says to work slowly up to three cannisters and show the cat what to do, but all I did was show them the treats and say "how might you get those down" and away they went. So proud of my babies!


----------



## Charity

This is an honour tonight and a rarity..two lapcats :Joyful.


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
Love Toppys majestic look in the first pic


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> This is an honour tonight and a rarity..two lapcats :Joyful.
> 
> View attachment 341101
> 
> 
> View attachment 341102


Like your mug too


----------



## huckybuck

Sink Monitor


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> Sink Monitor
> 
> View attachment 341103
> View attachment 341104
> View attachment 341106
> View attachment 341107
> View attachment 341108


Wouldn't it be good if they washed up their own dishes at the same time


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Sink Monitor
> 
> View attachment 341103
> View attachment 341104
> View attachment 341106
> View attachment 341107
> View attachment 341108


Disapproving look in photo 2, telling you off in the third!:Hilarious


----------



## Eilidh

huckybuck said:


> Sink Monitor
> 
> View attachment 341103
> View attachment 341104
> View attachment 341106
> View attachment 341107
> View attachment 341108


Love the third picture down. So cute. I'm still a tad obsessed with your kitchen... xx


----------



## LJC675

Fish fish time with one of our SS prezzies from Auntie @lymorelynn . Kalex says 'Itz iz my fish'


----------



## Smuge

Tali spends half her day belly up, its a good thing that she isnt a fish.


----------



## Guest

I got mojo chicken wings for the first time (Not a great photo..)








It will keep him busy for a while...


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
When I give Biggles any raw meat he has a hard time waiting for me to chop it up a bit for him. I try to slice the chicken as much as I can but end up just giving it to him, he usually moves it around a bit in the process of eating, so I get out a cleaning spray after.


----------



## Jaf

So...how many of these 3 should be in, eating food, playing, sleeping on sofa?










None! Tut. Woody, Ollie and Sausage are very, very naughty. So are Bisto and Mari, but they're in another room somewhere.


----------



## Jaf

Just turned round to see these 3 as well! Choccy, Bisto and Geri. Help I'm overrun!


----------



## Summercat

Good morning


----------



## LJC675

The joy of indoor/outdoor cats on a rainy day. My lovely clean bathroom, I only went in for a quick wee and little miss muddy paws followed me in resulting in this:
























And the culprit, thanks Kalex..........


----------



## lymorelynn

We are trying to escape - not even 3 weeks old yet


----------



## ewelsh

Coco is on alert! She’s such a good mummy! They will soon be running round your living room Lynn


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> The joy of indoor/outdoor cats on a rainy day. My lovely clean bathroom, I only went in for a quick wee and little miss muddy paws followed me in resulting in this:
> 
> View attachment 341211
> View attachment 341212
> View attachment 341213
> 
> 
> And the culprit, thanks Kalex..........
> 
> View attachment 341214


Same here. Jessie tracks it all over my laminate n cushion flooring. Oh the mopping!:Arghh


----------



## Smuge

Ash is much less of a showoff than his furry siblings are, but he has his moments










Its so damn hard to get the three of them in one pic lol its easy to get Tali and Ash, or Ash ans Garfield, or Tali and Ash. It irks me deeply, we have a pic of Tali and Garfield my OH would love to get printed out and hung on the wall, but Ash was sitting just below them out of shot -_-










Also, all 3 of them need a bath this week, that is going to be an eye opener for everyone! Ash really just needs his face washed, but we might as well get him used to the bath, though he will only need a couple of baths per year instead of one per month like the fluffballs.

All 3 are entering the show in march (Tali got spayed before the first show I wanted to enter and sick before the second, so hopefully we can actually enter this one) which sounds.... expensive. I was going to enter Tali and Garfield (who is widely expected to be very successful) but my OH has decided she would rather just pay extra to enter Ash than leave him alone on his own. To be fair he has probably never been on his own in his life, but I suppose it will happen sooner or later


----------



## Guest

I want to catnap ash he is just my heart melt (and tali too..!) they are all gorgeous! That’s exciting news too, will want to know how they do!


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> I want to catnap ash he is just my heart melt (and tali too..!) they are all gorgeous! That's exciting news too, will want to know how they do!


All 3 should do well, but winning awards will mean beating their breeder which could be difficult. I believe she she won best in show the first show I went to, Tali's brother won best in show at the next one (though he had a new owner) and idk who won the most recent one that Tali pulled out of.

Garfield attracts attention everywhere he goes, he was paraded around every vet nurse when he got his vaccines and the same happened when I took him to meet our vet. He also has the personality to match, he is a shameless showoff and purrs every time someone even looks at him, so of our 3 I think he could be most successful and the best suited to the show environment.

Tali looks like a fully grown long haired adult and is very regal looking compared to both kittens. Poor Ash is a bit overshadowed by his brother


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> All 3 should do well, but winning awards will mean beating their breeder which could be difficult. I believe she she won best in show the first show I went to, Tali's brother won best in show at the next one (though he had a new owner) and idk who won the most recent one that Tali pulled out of.
> 
> Garfield attracts attention everywhere he goes, he was paraded around every vet nurse when he got his vaccines and the same happened when I took him to meet our vet. He also has the personality to match, he is a shameless showoff and purrs every time someone even looks at him, so of our 3 I think he could be most successful and the best suited to the show environment.
> 
> Tali looks like a fully grown long haired adult and is very regal looking compared to both kittens. Poor Ash is a bit overshadowed by his brother


I think I would have to catnap Garfield too


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> I think I would have to catnap Garfield too


I don't know if you could afford to feed Garfield, I certainly can't.

We put out two bowls of food, one for Tali and one for the kittens. Tali and Ash need to scramble to get some in their belly before the fluffy orange bottomless pit arrives. He eats his own bowl, heads straight over to Tali's and clears that bowl as well, before going to back to his own bowl and checking if he missed any.... then runs over to us and starts meowing for more.

My OH likes to joke that sometimes he eats so much he waddles like a penguin for a while afterwrds


----------



## Summercat

@Smuge

Is Garfield bigger/heavier than Ash as he eats more?

It would be a problem with Biggles and another cat, as he eats little but grazes on and off in the day, a bigger eater would scarf up his food:Cat


----------



## Smuge

Summercat said:


> @Smuge
> 
> Is Garfield bigger/heavier than Ash as he eats more?
> 
> It would be a problem with Biggles and another cat, as he eats little but grazes on and off in the day, a bigger eater would scarf up his food:Cat


Not significantly no. Garfield looks bigger but its all fluff, he looked way bigger than Ash when they came home and our vet was surprised that Ash actually weighed more. I suspect that he has now closed that gap lol

He isnt quite as enthusiastic as Garfield, but Ash is a good eater himself, he gets plenty in his one sitting. Its Tali that misses out, she has never been a great eater and liked to pick at her food throughout the day. But she has learned to eat more when the bowl is first put out, and has her own small bowl of dry food in our bedroom at night, so I think she gets enough, she never ate loads even before the kittens.

They all (including Tali) eat out of each others bowls, use both littertrays etc, so I can't really teach them to feed separately at this point. I think they all get enough, especially Garfield lol

Hadnt seen any of them for a while, went in to find Ash asleep in Tali's basket and Tali and Garfield cuddled up and fast asleep ontop of the barrell









I did think getting the kittens would be good for Tali, but you can never be sure and I would never have forgiven myself it Tali never grew to like it. But she adores having other kittens to play with and I am really glad we did it.

Even adding Garfield worked out well, he was the last min addition to the plan. Ash and Garfield are very very close and Tali (who does like Ash) just adores him.... though at the start there was much more tension and hissing between Tali and Garfield than Ash and Tali


----------



## Smuge

The kittens are really sprouting up. This was them when they came home about a month and 4 days ago









This was Ash today, much more like a kitten now than a baby










Decent pic of them together @Summercat , again today


----------



## Summercat

@Smuge 
Aww they are very cute
I am tempted from time to time to get a friend for Biggles and would have done if we were settled. 
I am thinking more and more we need to buy a home somewhere, rather than just renting and being rather permanent expats. Though in the time being, Biggles may become too used to being an only cat. He is a bit older than Tali, estimated to be two this Jan. 
I was sorely tempted to put a beautiful long haired tortoise shell kitten in my bag at the shelter last Sunday, when I went to visit and play with the kitties.:Cat But must be strong. 
It is lovely to see cats cuddled up and asleep together.


----------



## Smuge

Poor Garfield, it was going to happen eventually



































There was much sniffing afterwards









He was actually an angel in the bath, didnt even meow once, but he didnt like being dried. Tali hates the bath and doesnt mind getting dried


----------



## huckybuck

Spot the cat!


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> Poor Garfield, it was going to happen eventually
> 
> View attachment 341271
> 
> 
> View attachment 341272
> 
> View attachment 341273
> 
> View attachment 341274
> 
> 
> There was much sniffing afterwards
> View attachment 341276
> 
> 
> He was actually an angel in the bath, didnt even meow once, but he didnt like being dried. Tali hates the bath and doesnt mind getting dried


Aaaw, he looks adorable.


----------



## Smuge

.


----------



## Jaf

Geri, Jackie, Choccy, Lori and Mari. Think it's bed time.. Lori always comes up with me...Geri and Choc arrive later and Jackie only sometimes. Mari should be outside but even he is occasionally on my bed!


----------



## Summercat

Biggs


----------



## LJC675

Mmmmm chicken broth ice pops, yummy. I haz been licking at this for about 10 minitz, I still haz a way to go.


----------



## Summercat

@LJC675 
Will have to try making that


----------



## LJC675

Summercat said:


> @LJC675
> Will have to try making that


Very easy, just make some chicken broth/stock no salt or herbs etc, cool it down, you should do this quickly, not just let it sit around in the kitchen, so I normally take my pan of strained broth and sit it in a sink of water and ice cubes, or this time of year when it's freezing I just bung it outside on the patio (making sure you get no helpful visitors tasting it for you) when cold just pour into ice cube trays and freeze.

I made these in the summer, as a more normal time for ice pops, but still had a couple in the freezer. Kalex doesn't mind what time of year it is. Weirdly Suter has no interest in them at all.


----------



## Summercat

@LJC675
Thanks will try

Edit: was just thinking, Biggles can have some plain boiled chicken as well when I make that, so double treat. No bones of course, when cooked.


----------



## ewelsh

Turn my back for one second


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Turn my back for one second
> 
> View attachment 341308
> 
> 
> View attachment 341309


Naughty Libby, no treats for you this week


----------



## Boxerluver30

20180111_120557 by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## ewelsh

We love Gingers here!


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> We love Gingers here!


Are you sure?


----------



## jasperthecat

I've not been posting for a little while so thought I'd post a couple of quick phone pics, one of which is Jasper posing on his 'Diogenese' cat barrel which he took to soon after I got it for him as a sort of early Christmas present. He absolutely loves the barrel and it's now his bed of choice as well as using it as his upstairs scratching post!

Initially it was used as his day bed but now he sleeps on it during the night too and is actually laid on it as I type. In retrospect, I perhaps wish I'd bought the XL barrel instead of the large size as he's started growing again but he loves getting tucked up on the top so I'll leave it for now but I might just give it to my daughter as she has very recently got another kitten ( Willow) of a similar age to Jasper but Willow is tiny by comparison so it would be perfect for her.










Jasper has sort of moved on from catching spiders unless they are of specimen size so his latest craze has moved to catching flies! Here's one of him attempting to catch one behind the blind in the bedroom.


----------



## ewelsh

Smuge said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> View attachment 341322


Oh Garfield what has Daddy done to you!


----------



## ewelsh

jasperthecat said:


> I've not been posting for a little while so thought I'd post a couple of quick phone pics, one of which is Jasper posing on his 'Diogenese' cat barrel which he took to soon after I got it for him as a sort of early Christmas present. He absolutely loves the barrel and it's now his bed of choice as well as using it as his upstairs scratching post!
> 
> Initially it was used as his day bed but now he sleeps on it during the night too and is actually laid on it as I type. In retrospect, I perhaps wish I'd bought the XL barrel instead of the large size as he's started growing again but he loves getting tucked up on the top so I'll leave it for now but I might just give it to my daughter as she has very recently got another kitten ( Willow) of a similar age to Jasper but Willow is tiny by comparison so it would be perfect for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasper has sort of moved on from catching spiders unless they are of specimen size so his latest craze has moved to catching flies! Here's one of him attempting to catch one behind the blind in the bedroom.


Good heavens hasn't Jasper grown! What a lovely chunky monkey he is.


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Oh Garfield what has Daddy done to you!


 dont know what you mean, he is currently curled up on my desk beside his brother


----------



## LJC675

Smuge said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> View attachment 341322


Aw Garfield, look at his little face!!


----------



## SbanR

jasperthecat said:


> I've not been posting for a little while so thought I'd post a couple of quick phone pics, one of which is Jasper posing on his 'Diogenese' cat barrel which he took to soon after I got it for him as a sort of early Christmas present. He absolutely loves the barrel and it's now his bed of choice as well as using it as his upstairs scratching post!
> 
> Initially it was used as his day bed but now he sleeps on it during the night too and is actually laid on it as I type. In retrospect, I perhaps wish I'd bought the XL barrel instead of the large size as he's started growing again but he loves getting tucked up on the top so I'll leave it for now but I might just give it to my daughter as she has very recently got another kitten ( Willow) of a similar age to Jasper but Willow is tiny by comparison so it would be perfect for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasper has sort of moved on from catching spiders unless they are of specimen size so his latest craze has moved to catching flies! Here's one of him attempting to catch one behind the blind in the bedroom.


He looks so majestic in the first photo


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> Good heavens hasn't Jasper grown! What a lovely chunky monkey he is.


Yes he is quite a big boy indeed but hasn't actually grown much since he was neutered when he was nearly 6 months old though he's definitely started growing once again but not nearly as rapidly as he grew between 3 and 6 months old. ( thank goodness) 
He's not been weighed recently but he was 4.4 kilos at just under 6 months and he's definitely quite a heavy boy now....when he climbs or jumps on you in bed you definitely know about it!

I'm pleased his growth slowed after being neutered as he was piling on the weight before that and he could almost certainly have ended up overweight. His appetite was immense but it has settled now and he is now slightly leaner and I suspect slightly healthier. Anyway, he's turned out not too bad for the runt of the litter!


----------



## SbanR

Jessie


----------



## ewelsh

Jessie  you pretty girl, we don’t see enough of you! X


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Jessie  you pretty girl, we don't see enough of you! X


Only because most of her photos are of her sleeping! When she's awake n active, she's much too fast for my phone


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Very cute photo:Cat


----------



## Shrike

Just ordered a new sofa! In anticipation Brooke has a new scratcher to hopefully(!) distract her from all that fresh Scandinavian fabric!
"Whats this then, Slave?"









"I thought Christmas was over?"









"Ooooh! A dangly pom-pom!"









"I know how to deal with these dangly balls!"









"Bunny Kicks!!"









"Oooh - I can scratch it too! That'll come in handy for practice in case Slave ever gets round to replacing those knackered old sofas!"


----------



## ewelsh

Awww Brooke you are a lucky girl, Daddy's girl!

Loving your plan @Shrike not that it will work


----------



## Charity

Playtime










Waiting for tea time


----------



## Guest

Peeling and washing physallis fruits and I have good curious company (saffi was there peering in too but walked off just as the picture got taken!)


----------



## Guest

Oh these two! :Cat








Love this photo. It looks like they are having a heart to heart. Mojo is the patient listener and saffi is feeling a bit blah (I hate to ruin with: he did go for her neck shortly after..I keep telling him he doesn't even have any balls!)


----------



## lymorelynn

There was a small Christmastime photo shoot today - not that the small ones were interested :Cat
Up first we have Mistletoe Kisses - who for once wasn't shouting at me








And then her sister Boughs of Holly - who was shouting 








Winter's Tale - who wouldn't keep still, hence only half his face  and Star of Wonder - being very sweet considering he is a very cheeky boy
















Last but not least Snow-in-the-Air - who also had rather a lot to say for himself :Cat


----------



## Shrike

"Oooh - this looks interesting! Big Cats on BBC1"









"Gonna take a closer look!"








"Worlds smallest cat? But he's bigger than me!"








"He's a handsome stripey fellow!"








"I'll see if he's back here..."








"Nope- no sign of him!"








"It all looks very exciting!"








"I know I'm snuggled on your lap, Slave. But I am a ferocious hunter too!"








"See- grrrr Killl the Kickeroo!"








"Now bring me treats as I am Huntress Supreme!"


----------



## Summercat

@lymorelynn
Such adorable little ones

@whompingwillow
That last photo of Mojo is very sweet

@Shrike 
Hehe Biggles does that too, checks the back of the tv and my iPad, those animals must be in there somewhere if tapping them does not work


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @lymorelynn
> Such adorable little ones
> 
> @whompingwillow
> That last photo of Mojo is very sweet


I thought so too that's why I took the photo, he looked too cute not too... constantly interrupting play with my boring looking machine though - humans are weird creatures huh?


----------



## SbanR

Watching big cats too.( Ashamed to post mine after Shrike's!!!)


----------



## Eilidh

whompingwillow said:


> Oh these two! :Cat
> View attachment 341398
> 
> Love this photo. It looks like they are having a heart to heart. Mojo is the patient listener and saffi is feeling a bit blah (I hate to ruin with: he did go for her neck shortly after..I keep telling him he doesn't even have any balls!)
> View attachment 341411
> 
> View attachment 341405
> View attachment 341407
> View attachment 341409


Saffi is just beautiful in her close up. They are both stunning Kittys. :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

@whompingwillow Beautiful photos of Mojo and Saffi, that close up Saffi is beautiful, you can tell she's a sweetheart.


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> There was a small Christmastime photo shoot today - not that the small ones were interested :Cat
> Up first we have Mistletoe Kisses - who for once wasn't shouting at me
> View attachment 341403
> 
> And then her sister Boughs of Holly - who was shouting
> View attachment 341404
> 
> Winter's Tale - who wouldn't keep still, hence only half his face  and Star of Wonder - being very sweet considering he is a very cheeky boy
> 
> View attachment 341408
> View attachment 341410
> 
> Last but not least Snow-in-the-Air - who also had rather a lot to say for himself :Cat
> View attachment 341412


Beautiful babies! Getting chunky and have a lot to say! Holly is mine! X


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> "Oooh - this looks interesting! Big Cats on BBC1"
> View attachment 341413
> 
> 
> "Gonna take a closer look!"
> View attachment 341414
> 
> "Worlds smallest cat? But he's bigger than me!"
> View attachment 341415
> 
> "He's a handsome stripey fellow!"
> View attachment 341416
> 
> "I'll see if he's back here..."
> View attachment 341417
> 
> "Nope- no sign of him!"
> View attachment 341418
> 
> "It all looks very exciting!"
> View attachment 341419
> 
> "I know I'm snuggled on your lap, Slave. But I am a ferocious hunter too!"
> View attachment 341420
> 
> "See- grrrr Killl the Kickeroo!"
> View attachment 341421
> 
> "Now bring me treats as I am Huntress Supreme!"
> View attachment 341422


Fair play Brooke you were up for a closer look! Your a tiger for sure, give your kicker what for


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Watching big cats too.( Ashamed to post mine after Shrike's!!!)
> View attachment 341433


@SbanR when I said let's have more pics of Jessie I meant so I could see her beautiful face!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @SbanR when I said let's have more pics of Jessie I meant so I could see her beautiful face!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> There was a small Christmastime photo shoot today - not that the small ones were interested :Cat
> Up first we have Mistletoe Kisses - who for once wasn't shouting at me
> View attachment 341403
> 
> And then her sister Boughs of Holly - who was shouting
> View attachment 341404
> 
> Winter's Tale - who wouldn't keep still, hence only half his face  and Star of Wonder - being very sweet considering he is a very cheeky boy
> 
> View attachment 341408
> View attachment 341410
> 
> Last but not least Snow-in-the-Air - who also had rather a lot to say for himself :Cat
> View attachment 341412


You have a collective of Carol singers lol!

They look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Guest

ewelsh said:


> @whompingwillow Beautiful photos of Mojo and Saffi, that close up Saffi is beautiful, you can tell she's a sweetheart.


Can you also tell Mojo is a little shit?


----------



## Guest

Now I want to go hug him, for saying that. I was only joking. He is a total sweet heart too. 
Saffi really is a total sweetheart its true


----------



## ebonycat

whompingwillow said:


> Oh these two! :Cat
> View attachment 341398
> 
> Love this photo. It looks like they are having a heart to heart. Mojo is the patient listener and saffi is feeling a bit blah (I hate to ruin with: he did go for her neck shortly after..I keep telling him he doesn't even have any balls!)
> View attachment 341411
> 
> View attachment 341405
> View attachment 341407
> View attachment 341409


Saffi is such a gorgeous girl xx


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> There was a small Christmastime photo shoot today - not that the small ones were interested :Cat
> Up first we have Mistletoe Kisses - who for once wasn't shouting at me
> View attachment 341403
> 
> And then her sister Boughs of Holly - who was shouting
> View attachment 341404
> 
> Winter's Tale - who wouldn't keep still, hence only half his face  and Star of Wonder - being very sweet considering he is a very cheeky boy
> 
> View attachment 341408
> View attachment 341410
> 
> Last but not least Snow-in-the-Air - who also had rather a lot to say for himself :Cat
> View attachment 341412


Oh I do love seeing pictures of your kittens (& your girls). They are oh so sweet & adorable. We really do need a love button on here xx


----------



## SbanR

Specially for @ewelsh


----------



## ewelsh

Thank you! Jessie you have a beautiful chin  and your eyes are mesmerising you are a pretty girl.


----------



## jasperthecat

Shrike said:


> "Oooh - this looks interesting! Big Cats on BBC1"
> View attachment 341413
> 
> 
> "Gonna take a closer look!"
> View attachment 341414
> 
> "Worlds smallest cat? But he's bigger than me!"
> View attachment 341415
> 
> "He's a handsome stripey fellow!"
> View attachment 341416
> 
> "I'll see if he's back here..."
> View attachment 341417
> 
> "Nope- no sign of him!"
> View attachment 341418
> 
> "It all looks very exciting!"
> View attachment 341419
> 
> "I know I'm snuggled on your lap, Slave. But I am a ferocious hunter too!"
> View attachment 341420
> 
> "See- grrrr Killl the Kickeroo!"
> View attachment 341421
> 
> "Now bring me treats as I am Huntress Supreme!"
> View attachment 341422


Apart from Jasper, Brooke is definitely my favourite 'online' cat! He looks so cute and I just love his colouring!


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> Turn my back for one second
> 
> View attachment 341308
> 
> 
> View attachment 341309


I'm going to create a naughty step for him if Jasper keeps nicking my tea!


----------



## Shrike

jasperthecat said:


> Apart from Jasper, Brooke is definitely my favourite 'online' cat! He looks so cute and I just love his colouring!


Brooke will love the compliment, but _SHE_ is a girl!


----------



## jasperthecat

Shrike said:


> Brooke will love the compliment, but _SHE_ is a girl!


Please apologise to Brooke for my gender bloomer! I keep doing this....for some reason ALL cats are a 'HE' to me when I write! I must get out of that habit...I suppose it's because I'm always referring to Jasper as a he! Anyway, she ( or he as in my case) is gorgeous! I just love her colours.


----------



## Shrike

jasperthecat said:


> Please apologise to Brooke for my gender bloomer! I keep doing this....for some reason ALL cats are a 'HE' to me when I write! I must get out of that habit...I suppose it's because I'm always referring to Jasper as a he! Anyway, she ( or he as in my case) is gorgeous! I just love her colours.


Thats ok, makes a change from Forumites thinking I'm a girl!


----------



## jasperthecat

Shrike said:


> Thats ok, makes a change from Forumites thinking I'm a girl!


Yep I've exactly had the same! When I first joined the forum, I noticed that it was assumed that I was female and someone on a couple of occasions even referred to my OH as 'HE'!

Jasper has been called 'she' a few times too but he's like me, he doesn't care what they call him...I've been called much worse in my time!


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny likes her new toy very much indeed.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie likes it, too.


----------



## Guest

Ger 'ere fishy


----------



## Charity

"You ordered the wrong size box Mum, its too small, send it back"


----------



## ewelsh

Yes Mum send it back and get Toppy a bigger one!


----------



## Smuge

Friday afternoon snuggles in the barrel









Ash is fast asleep in the giant dog crate


----------



## SbanR

Jessie loves her mice from @QOTN . Oodles of drool everywhere


----------



## SbanR

It's sent her a little wild


----------



## SbanR

Now gone to rest on her " pillow"


----------



## Jaf

Geri, Choccy, Jackie and Lori all on the same sofa! Lovely.


----------



## bethany_hannah

Looking less and less like a kitten every day... Nelson is growing up!


----------



## Charity

bethany_hannah said:


> View attachment 341521
> Looking less and less like a kitten every day... Nelson is growing up!


What lovely eyes


----------



## Guest

Guess who got a new special catnip mouse with PINK eyes


----------



## SbanR

bethany_hannah said:


> View attachment 341521
> Looking less and less like a kitten every day... Nelson is growing up!


What a handsome young man


----------



## Guest

Mojo has stolen my pencil and run off with with it...I was using that!








I am sat looking for my pencil and see his little bum run off with it


----------



## Smuge

Bunch of posers


----------



## Summercat

@Smuge 
That's a pretty photo and nice of Tali to share her basket.


----------



## SbanR

Aren't I cute


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Aren't I cute
> View attachment 341630


You're gorgeous! May I scratch your belly, please?


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> You're gorgeous! May I scratch your belly, please?


You may, but be warned! I have lightning fast reflexes n exceedingly sharp claws


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Yes, very cute


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> Aren't I cute
> View attachment 341630


She is so cute!! I am loving that there are more pictures of jessie. Sweetest girl


----------



## Jaf

My dad just did the oddest thing. He stood behind Sausage cat as she was drinking some water and said "banana!". Turns out he was pretending to be a cucumber but got confused and said the wrong word. Ha ha ha. Sausage of course didn't think he was a cucumber/ banana and completely ignored him.


----------



## Charity

This is how it is every mealtime, Bunty demanding hers while Toppy sits patiently and waits until it's ready. You'd think it would be the other way round as Toppy is food obsessed and Bunty isn't. Once its served though, they're both happy.


----------



## Matrod

New scratch mat has gone down well  he's lying as far away from it as possible in his self designated hall area


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Aren't I cute
> View attachment 341630


Indeed you are, I am now getting Jessie fixes regularly


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> This is how it is every mealtime, Bunty demanding hers while Toppy sits patiently and waits until it's ready. You'd think it would be the other way round as Toppy is food obsessed and Bunty isn't. Once its served though, they're both happy.
> 
> View attachment 341640


Bunty is telling you WHAT she wants, Toppy doesn't care what you give as long as it's for him. I think you need to learn Bunty language @Charity


----------



## ewelsh

Matrod said:


> New scratch mat has gone down well  he's lying as far away from it as possible in his self designated hall area
> 
> View attachment 341641


Rodney, ask mummy for a demonstration


----------



## LJC675

SbanR said:


> Aren't I cute
> View attachment 341630


Gorgeous, very nice to see more pics of you Jessie.


----------



## Guest

Bought these with @Ceiling Kitty in mind (because of the fish eye post!!)

























Argh I feel like the worst human/vegan. All wrapped up in a chicken blanket though.. life cant be too bad for that little fishy


----------



## Guest

Measuring mojo. Look how cooperative he is


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> Bought these with @Ceiling Kitty in mind (because of the fish eye post!!)
> 
> View attachment 341663
> 
> View attachment 341664
> 
> View attachment 341665
> 
> Argh I feel like the worst human/vegan. All wrapped up in a chicken blanket though.. life cant be too bad for that little fishy


I keep eyeing it( haha) for Jessie. Really not sure if she'll eat it though n don't want to waste my money - did Mojo eat it? Head n tail poking out might be a little scratchy


----------



## Guest

Saffy laffy taffy


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> I keep eyeing it( haha) for Jessie. Really not sure if she'll eat it though n don't want to waste my money - did Mojo eat it? Head n tail poking out might be a little scratchy


He chewed at it for a bit but gave up. I am going to try get better chews as you are right especially about the tail being scratchy and they really are quite hard!!


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow
Fish eye?

Saffi has gorgeous fur


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @whompingwillow
> Fish eye?


There was a post about fish eyes in applaws and encore fish foods a while back!


----------



## Summercat

Ah, yuck....


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> Ah, yuck....


But very nutritious I learnt that night :Smuggrin


----------



## Guest

Me and my siblings used to fight over fish cheeks and fish brain.. (I have a lot of siblings and there are only two cheeks!) my mum would sit there with a fish head without any shame. In front of guests too. No part was wasted.


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
Cooked? Did you live in a coastal area? I never knew that was regularly eaten.


----------



## Matrod

ewelsh said:


> Rodney, ask mummy for a demonstration


I did show him what to do, he just looked at me like I was mental :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Matrod said:


> I did show him what to do, he just looked at me like I was mental :Hilarious


For Rodney's sake I think we all need to see your demonstration, just incase your doing it wrong!


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @whompingwillow
> Cooked? Did you live in a coastal area? I never knew that was regularly eaten.


Yes cooked. I live in london, and have done most of my life- sadly no sea!! (Well the south bank has a wee beach these days.. haha) But my mum isnt from here. She was brought up eating cow tongue too. We also loved finding a fish full of fish eggs to eat! Majority of the fun we had right there. Thank god there was zero screens - not even a tv. I am grateful for that but we were a bit feral sometimes.. (me and two of my brothers stole some eggs from a birds nest and tried to hatch it ourself in a box... :[ poor mama bird, curious children and not enough to do I think..)


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> He chewed at it for a bit but gave up. I am going to try get better chews as you are right especially about the tail being scratchy and they really are quite hard!!


If you succeed, please post!
Recently discovered Jessie loves Thrive white fish treats (n ignoring the chicken as a consequence)


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> For Rodney's sake I think we all need to see your demonstration, just incase your doing it wrong!


I second that!:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> Yes cooked. I live in london, and have done most of my life- sadly no sea!! (Well the south bank has a wee beach these days.. haha) But my mum isnt from here. She was brought up eating cow tongue too. We also loved finding a fish full of fish eggs to eat! Majority of the fun we had right there. Thank god there was zero screens - not even a tv. I am grateful for that but we were a bit feral sometimes.. (me and two of my brothers stole some eggs from a birds nest and tried to hatch it ourself in a box... :[ poor mama bird, curious children and not enough to do I think..)


You've stirred up lots of childhood memories. Did some worse things ( well my brother did it. I tagged on n observed). Didn't know any better then, n we were left to our own devices


----------



## alan g a




----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> You've stirred up lots of childhood memories. Did some worse things ( well my brother did it. I tagged on n observed). Didn't know any better then, n we were left to our own devices


 oo what did you guys get up to? Sounds like you have lots of stories too. I also tagged along but joined in lol we also did save an injured pigeon to balance things out.. ? The scales are leaning heavy towards the naughty side...


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> If you succeed, please post!
> Recently discovered Jessie loves Thrive white fish treats (n ignoring the chicken as a consequence)


You can get the cosma ones too as I *think* they are cheaper and the same thing??


----------



## Guest

This blanket has been hanging to dry but they both love it so much under there is may have to leave it hanging!


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> oo what did you guys get up to? Sounds like you have lots of stories too. I also tagged along but joined in lol we also did save an injured pigeon to balance things out.. ? The scales are leaning heavy towards the naughty side...


Not on an open forum!! Don't have the courage - I'd be annihilated:Jawdrop perhaps if we meet up in the autumn on the mini-meet, we could swap stories.

My family eat fish heads too. I don't remember being given the opportunity, not that I'd have wanted to. Those eyes......:Hilarious


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> Not on an open forum!! Don't have the courage - I'd be annihilated:Jawdrop perhaps if we meet up in the autumn on the mini-meet, we could swap stories.
> 
> My family eat fish heads too. I don't remember being given the opportunity, not that I'd have wanted to. Those eyes......:Hilarious


That would be lovely!!


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> You can get the cosma ones too as I *think* they are cheaper and the same thing??


Yes. Planning to get the giant tub with my next order -if it's still on offer!


----------



## LJC675

We Iz supervising mummy making wonton wrappers:


----------



## Guest

From this








To this, with a little bit of attention . She is too cute I can't cope. Snoring softly too ahhhh


----------



## Lavellan

blep










Cosmo playing Tetris in his sleep <3


----------



## Guest

LJC675 said:


> We Iz supervising mummy making wonton wrappers:
> 
> View attachment 341699


Oh wow you make them yourself! you are very good at life  Also those two faces are unbearably adorable


----------



## Guest

Lavellan said:


> blep
> 
> View attachment 341700
> 
> 
> Cosmo playing Tetris in his sleep <3
> 
> View attachment 341701


Oh he is just beautiful I love the first photo


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> We Iz supervising mummy making wonton wrappers:
> 
> View attachment 341699


I love your girls. They have such beautiful chubby faces


----------



## Eilidh

LJC675 said:


> We Iz supervising mummy making wonton wrappers:
> 
> View attachment 341699


Love looking at your babies. Are they BSH?. They have the most beautiful alert little faces. So cute. xx


----------



## Guest

He reminds me of a drawing I just did @Lavellan


----------



## LJC675

SbanR said:


> I love your girls. They have such beautiful chubby faces


Aw, thank you. They do have chubby face don't they


----------



## LJC675

Eilidh said:


> Love looking at your babies. Are they BSH?. They have the most beautiful alert little faces. So cute. xx


I think apparently they are part BSH, but not really sure, to me they're a couple of cute little moggies.


----------



## Smuge

Tali remains as indepdent as ever, she is happy to nap the day away in her basket in the living room, though every now and then she will come find me to make sure I am still there, meow, then return to her basket.

The boys? if I am in my office sooner or later they will show up and fall asleep on my desk right beside me


















They are absurdly cute


----------



## SbanR

Ahhh! So sweet!


----------



## Charity

Just being Soppy Toppy today


----------



## Daisycat17

My beautiful girl, Daisy :Cat 
She has not been in our family long but she's already filled us with such love for her


----------



## Summercat

@Daisycat17 
Ah gorgeous, I love her fluffy tail with the rings almost like a raccoon.
Where did you get her?

@Smuge 
So cute but wait till they are full grown and both sleeping on your desk:Cat

@LJC675 
I agree with @whompingwillow, I sometimes feel my domestic abilities are sub par when I see your posts:Shy sweet girls you have!


----------



## Daisycat17

Summercat said:


> @Daisycat17
> Ah gorgeous, I love her fluffy tail with the rings almost like a raccoon.
> Where did you get her?


She was a stray cat. My neighbour didn't want her anymore, chucked her onto the street then moved out. When I texted her about the cat about a week later as she was obviously hanging around the house she simply a said she doesn't want her anymore  so I took her in ❤


----------



## Eilidh

LJC675 said:


> I think apparently they are part BSH, but not really sure, to me they're a couple of cute little moggies.


They do have that look about them. Cute they definitely are! They always put a smile on my face. xx


----------



## Summercat

@Daisycat17 
Poor girl lucky her she met you though she is beautiful


----------



## Summercat

The winner


----------



## Jaf

Woody, Choc, Jackie, Sausage and Bisto. "Mouse!"

And yes, I still have Christmas decs up. Lazy so and so.


----------



## huckybuck

whompingwillow said:


> He reminds me of a drawing I just did @Lavellan
> View attachment 341702


Super drawing!!! Another talented cat chatterer! You should def think about doing CC cats with captions!


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> Super drawing!!! Another talented cat chatterer! You should def think about doing CC cats with captions!


I would be really happy to you know!! I have been meaning to do some cc chats anyway actually. My drawings are quite silly really and not very skilled but I enjoy it. And thank you hb!


----------



## huckybuck

I think you should do a thread of one when you fancy it and we have to guess which cat lol


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> I think you should do a thread of one when you fancy it and we have to guess which cat lol


I love that idea! I will intend to do this


----------



## CatsTeaBones

Introducing Ruby


----------



## Summercat

@CatsTeaBones 
Welcome Ruby
Lovely spot for a cat bed!


----------



## ewelsh

Hello Ruby! Are you coming down so we can see more of you?


----------



## CatsTeaBones

Ruby on the floor for a change, together with Ophelia


----------



## CatsTeaBones

And d'Artagnan, looking very unimpressed by having his nap time interrupted by paparazzi


----------



## Eilidh

CatsTeaBones said:


> View attachment 341763
> 
> 
> And d'Artagnan, looking very unimpressed by having his nap time interrupted by paparazzi


Oh wow! Beautiful babies. Love the name!


----------



## CatsTeaBones

Eilidh said:


> Oh wow! Beautiful babies. Love the name!


Thank you! I love them to bits


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely pics, you have beautiful cats @CatsTeaBones


----------



## CatsTeaBones

ewelsh said:


> Lovely pics, you have beautiful cats @CatsTeaBones


Thank you! I'll pass the compliment onto them :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## ewelsh

CatsTeaBones said:


> Thank you! I'll pass the compliment onto them :Shamefullyembarrased


I think they already know


----------



## CatsTeaBones

ewelsh said:


> I think they already know


Well they are pretty good at posing


----------



## Smuge

Oh daddy, you have no idea how tough life is for a pair of spoilt Persian housefloofs


----------



## SbanR

A few mad minutes


----------



## SbanR

Still a little excited

Winding down


----------



## Smuge

Dad! I told mum she couldnt have a pepsi but she took one anyway! I tried to stop her!


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Dad! I told mum she couldnt have a pepsi but she took one anyway! I tried to stop her!
> 
> View attachment 341807


Ah Pepsi max! Best choice


----------



## Smuge

whompingwillow said:


> Ah Pepsi max! Best choice


Ran out of coke zero


----------



## ewelsh

Go Jessie! You little tiger x


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Ran out of coke zero


Aw well Pepsi max all the way for me...and a tali on top of it please


----------



## Guest

Nilly willy nincompoop doing a chill








He was sitting like that for a while.. not mid groom or anything, just sitting ...


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
You should put that in the belly photo contest


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @whompingwillow
> You should put that in the belly photo contest


That is such a good theme. I have so many good belly shots from both of tgem!


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> Nilly willy nincompoop doing a chill
> View attachment 341846
> 
> He was sitting like that for a while.. not mid groom or anything, just sitting ...


Haha. Love it. Perhaps that'll be "Mojo's pose".


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> Haha. Love it. Perhaps that'll be "Mojo's pose".


It is already! Constantly finding him sitting like that. Usually one paw between his legsthough


----------



## CatsTeaBones

Classical morning view: Ophelia the pillow cat.


----------



## CatsTeaBones

Ruby usually starts out on top of me, but moves to the side during the night. Except when it's really cold, then she sleeps under the duvet


----------



## ewelsh

@CatsTeaBones are you a Hamlet fan, I love the name Ophelia!

So you have fur blankets! Makes me think of this picture,


----------



## CatsTeaBones

Wouldn’t say ‘fan’ but yes, I’ve watched it and the name was inspired by the play 

And I looove having the kitties in bed! D’Artagnan only comes after the kids have left, he prefers more quiet lol


----------



## Matrod

Poorly clingy old man cat this afternoon


----------



## SbanR

Awww. Poor Rodders. You'll get lots of TLC from mummy


----------



## jadeh31

Spent the day chilling out watching the snow!


----------



## Smuge

Matrod said:


> Poorly clingy old man cat this afternoon
> View attachment 341887


Hope he feels better soon


----------



## ewelsh

Matrod said:


> Poorly clingy old man cat this afternoon
> View attachment 341887


Oh poor old Rodders what wrong? Has your slave broken? X


----------



## Matrod

ewelsh said:


> Oh poor old Rodders what wrong? Has your slave broken? X


He's sicky & off his grub, he keeps wanting to go in the garden to eat grass to make himself puke, he's due his dinner soon so fingers crossed he'll eat. He was proper poorly for a short time on Sunday with an explosive bottom :Mooning, crying with pain & panting as his tummy was sore  this didn't last long thankfully.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie helping me marking maths papers. So nice to have competent assistance.


----------



## Matrod

He's gone mental now, he's sitting in the bathroom doorway, staring at nothing & whinging


----------



## Summercat

@Matrod 
Poor guy


----------



## ewelsh

Aw Rodney, your poor botty! Eat a little now, you need food for your tummy, not too much or your botty will erupt again!

You taking him to the vets @Matrod ? Or is this normal for an elderly chap?


----------



## Charity

Rodney, what's up old chap. Hope you perk up very soon xx


----------



## Guest

Hope you feel better soon Rodney xxx


----------



## Matrod

ewelsh said:


> Aw Rodney, your poor botty! Eat a little now, you need food for your tummy, not too much or your botty will erupt again!
> 
> You taking him to the vets @Matrod ? Or is this normal for an elderly chap?





Charity said:


> Rodney, what's up old chap. Hope you perk up very soon xx


Well he ate all his tea so that's good but he's doing more wondering around wailing than usual so somethings up. I'll see how he goes over the next 24 hours, I don't take him to the vet unless I absolutely have to because it's just too stressful for the old lad. He has a dodgy liver so it could be that playing him up.


----------



## huckybuck

Matrod said:


> Well he ate all his tea so that's good but he's doing more wondering around wailing than usual so somethings up. I'll see how he goes over the next 24 hours, I don't take him to the vet unless I absolutely have to because it's just too stressful for the old lad. He has a dodgy liver so it could be that playing him up.


oh I hope he feels better soon


----------



## ebonycat

Matrod said:


> Well he ate all his tea so that's good but he's doing more wondering around wailing than usual so somethings up. I'll see how he goes over the next 24 hours, I don't take him to the vet unless I absolutely have to because it's just too stressful for the old lad. He has a dodgy liver so it could be that playing him up.


Oh Rodney what's up boy??
Glad you've eaten your tea. I do hope you feel better soon & you can settle.
Sending you hugs dear fella & hugs to you too @Matrod xx


----------



## Smuge

This Sleepy kitten is ready for bed


----------



## Smuge

He is very easy to brush when he sits in your arms like this


----------



## ewelsh

That’s says tickle my arm pits daddy!


----------



## Pavonine

Oh sorry to hear about Rodney  hope he’s feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Pavonine

@Smuge in that photo garfield looks like gizmo in the gremlins when he's a cute gremlin!


----------



## Pavonine




----------



## ewelsh

There’s only one furby baby with a Christmas tree on this cat chat forum x


----------



## lymorelynn

Hope Rodney is feeling better soon @Matrod xx
Oh, don't mind me, I'm just going for a little explore of your wardrobe


----------



## CatsTeaBones

I think Ruby appreciates that I just spend an afternoon cutting up cardboard for a diy cat bed to add to the collection.
That or she's collecting on the overdue cuddles!


----------



## ewelsh

I noticed earlier on your pictures a one little had escaped  keep your eyes pealed I say or someone will be off!


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely cuddly Ruby


----------



## CatsTeaBones

ewelsh said:


> Lovely cuddly Ruby


She adores cuddles, snuggliest out of the three of them <3


----------



## Charity

Bunty loves her Christmas SS blanket









Toppy and me watching TV, well I am, he's nodding off









and completely nodded


----------



## Lavellan

Cosmo getting lost in his floof <3










He can eat all of my flesh that he likes <3


----------



## Guest

I was telling her a story, do you think she looks interested...? It went like this. Once upon a time, deep down at the bottom of your fur, lived a flea.


----------



## ewelsh

I think Saffi is thinking, “is she implying I have a flea! I’m not impressed with this story”


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Bunty loves her Christmas SS blanket
> View attachment 341936
> 
> 
> Toppy and me watching TV, well I am, he's nodding off
> View attachment 341940
> 
> 
> and completely nodded
> View attachment 341944


Look at Toppys zonked little face! He is so sweet! X


----------



## ewelsh

You really shouldn't eat that piece! I can help you!










You sure?..


----------



## Gwen9244

How you refuse that dear sweet face anything!


----------



## immum

Indie can pull out these boxes by herself.......it's her new favourite game. Problem is, she's snagging them to bits. Good job they weren't expensive. Hope the novelty wears off soon.


----------



## ewelsh

Gwen9244 said:


> How you refuse that dear sweet face anything!


Easy then I shut her under the stairs cupboard


----------



## Gwen9244

ewelsh said:


> Easy then I shut her under the stairs cupboard


How can you even suggest that! Libby you need to come and live with your Aunty Gwen where you will be safe from such treatment!

I love that she has got her paws resting on her tail!


----------



## ewelsh

Gwen9244 said:


> How can you even suggest that! Libby you need to come and live with your Aunty Gwen where you will be safe from such treatment!
> 
> I love that she has got her paws resting on her tail!


Isn't it odd @Gwen9244, she has always sat on her tail. I often say to my husband, " look even Libby is so cold she's trying to warm her paws up, turn the heating up" 

For the record, we don't have an under stairs cupboard  Libby is safe!


----------



## LJC675

ewelsh said:


> Isn't it odd @Gwen9244, she has always sat on her tail. I often say to my husband, " look even Libby is so cold she's trying to warm her paws up, turn the heating up"


Only just noticed that, how sweet.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> You really shouldn't eat that piece! I can help you!
> 
> View attachment 341981
> 
> 
> You sure?..
> 
> View attachment 341997


Bless her, she's like a dog waiting for the command.


----------



## Charity

Nothing like a good tickle to make you laugh


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> You really shouldn't eat that piece! I can help you!
> 
> View attachment 341981
> 
> 
> You sure?..
> 
> View attachment 341997


Aww isn't she just adorable, gorgeous Libby xx


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Nothing like a good tickle to make you laugh
> 
> View attachment 342024


That is priceless I love it


----------



## Guest

Cutie pie


----------



## SbanR

On the move


----------



## ewelsh

Jessie, your slave claims you spend the majority of your time sleeping  I think she is fibbing, so I don’t come and cat nap you with those gorgeous eyes and whiskers! 

What a face!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Jessie, your slave claims you spend the majority of your time sleeping  I think she is fibbing, so I don't come and cat nap you with those gorgeous eyes and whiskers!
> 
> What a face!


Proof! she was moving to the recliner. She's now snoring her head off while I'm perched on the stool


----------



## Guest

In case you were interested in Saffi's 'have you got any treats for me because if not you are useless' face


----------



## Summercat

Come play with me


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh Jessie moved from the recliner to the sofa. Still catching up on her beauty sleep n gave me the evil eye for disturbing her


----------



## Guest

The food thief strikes again








And she's knocked it over


----------



## ewelsh

@SbanR Thats not an evil eye! Jessie is too pretty for evil stares!


----------



## ewelsh

whompingwillow said:


> The food thief strikes again
> View attachment 342125
> 
> And she's knocked it over
> View attachment 342126


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Clever girl!


----------



## Charity

What's that ginger apparition passing by?


----------



## ewelsh

I can look you right in the face, and swear I didn't do it.










She's telling fibs again.....


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> What's that ginger apparition passing by?
> 
> View attachment 342129


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Toppy has to get in the picture doesn't he! Red suits Bunty x


----------



## cheekyscrip

On a cold winter night...


----------



## lymorelynn

Help please


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I can look you right in the face, and swear I didn't do it.
> 
> View attachment 342128
> 
> 
> She's telling fibs again.....
> 
> View attachment 342130


Lovely photos of the twosome. Bunty's sitting on what used to be our dog's blanket but she's not proud.


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> View attachment 342134
> 
> Help please


I'm coming 

My goodness you are beautiful :Cat


----------



## CatsTeaBones

Ophelia doing the classic bathroom cat thing.


----------



## CatsTeaBones

I fully admit when I made the thing I didn't think it would actually work! :Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Mum I'll look after the phone and your notes for when you have to speak to the vet tomorrow (I will bury both in the litter tray once she's gone to bed)


----------



## huckybuck

Nooooo you're not having it!!!!!!


----------



## Lavellan

Poor Cosmo has just been staring sadly at his food bowl this morning, wondering where it's all gone...

(The lil guy is getting neutered today poor sweetie)


----------



## LJC675

Lavellan said:


> Poor Cosmo has just been staring sadly at his food bowl this morning, wondering where it's all gone...
> 
> (The lil guy is getting neutered today poor sweetie)
> 
> View attachment 342173


Oh look at his little face, so cute.


----------



## ewelsh

CatsTeaBones said:


> View attachment 342151
> 
> 
> Ophelia doing the classic bathroom cat thing.


This photo is awesome! It's like Ophelia is actually taking the photo!


----------



## ewelsh

Lavellan said:


> Poor Cosmo has just been staring sadly at his food bowl this morning, wondering where it's all gone...
> 
> (The lil guy is getting neutered today poor sweetie)
> 
> View attachment 342173


 Oh love him! He looks so sorry about his bowl. Good luck today Cosmo, you will be fine and able to eat again soon. Keep us update @Lavellan


----------



## ChaosCat

Lavellan said:


> Poor Cosmo has just been staring sadly at his food bowl this morning, wondering where it's all gone...
> 
> (The lil guy is getting neutered today poor sweetie)
> 
> View attachment 342173


Isn't it awful, not being able to give them anything? I hated it.
Good luck to you, Cosmo!


----------



## Summercat

Just chillin


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Just chillin
> View attachment 342217


He looks like he's about to tear into action any minute nowl


----------



## Lavellan

Thank you! Poor guy's got to have a cone for two weeks so I'll be spending so much time with him (and taking pictures of course) <3

The angel just before the vet's this morning~


----------



## Summercat

@Lavellan 
He is a pretty boy:Cat

@SbanR 
Yep!


----------



## lymorelynn

Lavellan said:


> Thank you! Poor guy's got to have a cone for two weeks so I'll be spending so much time with him (and taking pictures of course) <3
> 
> The angel just before the vet's this morning~
> 
> View attachment 342218


Why the cone for 2 weeks? In my experience boys rarely need one at all.

Good luck Cosmo


----------



## Lavellan

lymorelynn said:


> Why the cone for 2 weeks? In my experience boys rarely need one at all.
> 
> Good luck Cosmo


He has a retained testicle so he has to have stitches. I'm a little worried about him but the vet was very lovely and reassuring. ^^


----------



## Pavonine

Margot looking elegant on the stairs


----------



## lymorelynn

Lavellan said:


> He has a retained testicle so he has to have stitches. I'm a little worried about him but the vet was very lovely and reassuring. ^^


Oh dear  Hope the op goes well :Nurseoctor
If he hates the cone you can try a body suit - I use a baby vest when I've had girls spayed


----------



## Charity

Hope Cosmo's had his op by now and will be home soon


----------



## mewtoo

This is his "come and give me a big fluff and I may or may not attack your hand, so take your chances" pose.

Or it might be his "draw me like one of your French girls" look.

You never know.


----------



## Emmasian

Lavellan said:


> He has a retained testicle so he has to have stitches. I'm a little worried about him but the vet was very lovely and reassuring. ^^


Hope Cosmo is OK and home safe from his op. Freya came through ten days with the cone of shame very stoically - then I found out you can get soft ones on Amazon (or indeed the baby suit suggestion). Hope he's on the mend immediately xx


----------



## ewelsh

Just checking in on Cosmo as well. X


----------



## Lavellan

Thank you guys so much! 
Less than 5 minutes home and he's already gotten his cone off. The poor thing is scratching and biting and I'm doing my best to distract him with toys...
DEFINITELY going to follow up on that baby suit costume if I can leave him alone tomorrow...


----------



## cheekyscrip

Lavellan said:


> Thank you guys so much!
> Less than 5 minutes home and he's already gotten his cone off. The poor thing is scratching and biting and I'm doing my best to distract him with toys...
> DEFINITELY going to follow up on that baby suit costume if I can leave him alone tomorrow...


Wishing speedy recovery x


----------



## LJC675

Lavellan said:


> Thank you guys so much!
> Less than 5 minutes home and he's already gotten his cone off. The poor thing is scratching and biting and I'm doing my best to distract him with toys...
> DEFINITELY going to follow up on that baby suit costume if I can leave him alone tomorrow...


To put the baby grow on you want to put it on upside down. Cut a slit (not too big) in the bit where the bottom would be, that is where you'll put his head through. You will do the poppers up on his chest. Then his back legs go through the arm holes and front through the leg holes, this then means he can still wee and poop.


----------



## Summercat

@Lavellan 
Oh my, yes body suit if you can do it

@mewtoo 
That would have been perfect in the belly pic contest


----------



## lymorelynn

LJC675 said:


> To put the baby grow on you want to put it on upside down. Cut a slit (not too big) in the bit where the bottom would be, that is where you'll put his head through. You will do the poppers up on his chest. Then his back legs go through the arm holes and front through the leg holes, this then means he can still wee and poop.
> 
> View attachment 342263


That's the way I did it too. Bought the baby vest from a local charity shop for 50p


----------



## Lavellan

Last minute trip to the shops and...










He went straight for the stitches even with the onesie on and his cone off so I'm keeping it on for now but he's settled down a LOT.

Thank you sooo much @LJC675 for the advice! 
Huge peace of mind knowing he has something to protect him at least from nibbling stitches overnight...


----------



## ewelsh

And a pink one! It’s not Cosmos day is it.

Big kiss little Cosmo x


----------



## Guest

Lavellan said:


> Last minute trip to the shops and...
> 
> View attachment 342319
> 
> 
> He went straight for the stitches even with the onesie on and his cone off so I'm keeping it on for now but he's settled down a LOT.
> 
> Thank you sooo much @LJC675 for the advice!
> Huge peace of mind knowing he has something to protect him at least from nibbling stitches overnight...


Oh cosmo!


----------



## DollyBSH

It's been a hard day for some....


----------



## CatsTeaBones

ewelsh said:


> This photo is awesome! It's like Ophelia is actually taking the photo!


It totally looks like a selfie, doesn't it? I thought so as well.


----------



## Jaf

mewtoo said:


> This is his "come and give me a big fluff and I may or may not attack your hand, so take your chances" pose.
> 
> Or it might be his "draw me like one of your French girls" look.
> 
> You never know.
> 
> View attachment 342232


Ahhh. I think I'd be taking the chance. Lovely tummy.


----------



## Emmasian

Lavellan said:


> Last minute trip to the shops and...
> 
> View attachment 342319
> 
> 
> He went straight for the stitches even with the onesie on and his cone off so I'm keeping it on for now but he's settled down a LOT.
> 
> Thank you sooo much @LJC675 for the advice!
> Huge peace of mind knowing he has something to protect him at least from nibbling stitches overnight...


Oh darling Cosmo, so sweet in your little pink suit! The final indignity. Never mind, he'll be bouncing back soon. The healing wound and stitches probably itch a bit bless him.


----------



## LJC675

Lavellan said:


> Last minute trip to the shops and...
> 
> View attachment 342319
> 
> 
> He went straight for the stitches even with the onesie on and his cone off so I'm keeping it on for now but he's settled down a LOT.
> 
> Thank you sooo much @LJC675 for the advice!
> Huge peace of mind knowing he has something to protect him at least from nibbling stitches overnight...


AW look at him, that's super cute. I found with my girls that the checked out and licked their stitches a little bit, but then let them alone. Maybe let him have the collar of while your with him to see i it's just that, or if he's actually going to try to chew them.


----------



## LJC675

DollyBSH said:


> View attachment 342332
> View attachment 342333
> View attachment 342334
> It's been a hard day for some....


Aw Winter you are so super cute.


----------



## SbanR

Lavellan said:


> Last minute trip to the shops and...
> 
> View attachment 342319
> 
> 
> He went straight for the stitches even with the onesie on and his cone off so I'm keeping it on for now but he's settled down a LOT.
> 
> Thank you sooo much @LJC675 for the advice!
> Huge peace of mind knowing he has something to protect him at least from nibbling stitches overnight...


Awww! Gorgeous. Could be the start of a modelling career


----------



## ChaosCat

That's modern times. Get something new, enjoy it for a while, then bin it.


----------



## Lavellan

A very manly boy who can admit that pink is his colour.

He's so used to cleaning his face after eating that he's been licking around for 10 minutes. <3


----------



## ewelsh

Awwwwww love his little heart


----------



## Emmasian

Had a rather boozy night last night and came tottering home in the early hours to a most disapproving phalanx of pussycats. Freya had a particularly school governess about to spank look about her...


----------



## Joy84

I picked up a Boots order yesterday ...















Phoebe approves!
She also approves of the sea bream I left on the table to cool down under the plastic microwave cover thingy :Banghead


----------



## Lavellan

He looks so silly I feel so bad laughing at him but...


----------



## LJC675

Whatcha making mum? I hopes itz for me.


----------



## LJC675

Lavellan said:


> He looks so silly I feel so bad laughing at him but...
> 
> View attachment 342382


Look at his little face!!!


----------



## Summercat

@Lavellan 
He does look adorable like that


----------



## SbanR

Joy84 said:


> I picked up a Boots order yesterday ...
> View attachment 342378
> View attachment 342379
> 
> Phoebe approves!
> She also approves of the sea bream I left on the table to cool down under the plastic microwave cover thingy :Banghead
> View attachment 342380


What are you complaining about??? She was generous enough to leave you most of it!


----------



## Guest

My little tiger








Peekaboo


----------



## Shrike

"Now I like a cardboard box, but this is _really_ spoiling me Slave!"








"Its going to take quite a bit of exploring!"








"Maybe do with knocking a door in here though!


----------



## ewelsh

Yes come on slave, knock a door in, pop in her igloo, a few balls. Perfect


----------



## huckybuck

Lavellan said:


> He looks so silly I feel so bad laughing at him but...
> 
> View attachment 342382


❤❤❤

He is just the prettiest boy!!!!!


----------



## SbanR

Horizontal since breakfast


----------



## Charity

What's Bunty looking at?










Its young Charlie from next door. Thankfully, they don't seem too worried about each other










Best not to turn your back though, just in case










Meanwhile back indoors something equally furtive is afoot


----------



## Charity

Lavellan said:


> He looks so silly I feel so bad laughing at him but...
> 
> View attachment 342382


:Hilarious:Hilarious That look says "if you say one word, I will be sure to wee on your bed"


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> What's Bunty looking at?
> 
> View attachment 342453
> 
> 
> Its young Charlie from next door. Thankfully, they don't seem too worried about each other
> 
> View attachment 342454
> 
> 
> Best not to turn your back though, just in case
> 
> View attachment 342456
> 
> 
> Meanwhile back indoors something equally furtive is afoot
> 
> View attachment 342457


Has Bunty taken over from Toppy while he's indoors on R&R?


----------



## Shrike

SbanR said:


> Has Bunty taken over from Toppy while he's indoors on R&R?


 I think Bunty and Charlie have reached an accommodation with each other and will probably hang out like my Brooke does with Mustache.


----------



## Summercat

@Shrike 
How is Brooke's admirer, we have not seen him lately


----------



## Shrike

Summercat said:


> @Shrike
> How is Brooke's admirer, we have not seen him lately


I saw him a few weeks ago - he was meowing for her outside the back door, not that she was interested. I usually only see him in daylight so I don't get much chance in the winter. Hopefully he's snuggled up at home this weekend as its very cold and wet here in Nottingham!
This is a repost of him waiting in the dark and rain - poor fool.


----------



## SbanR

Shrike said:


> I think Bunty and Charlie have reached an accommodation with each other and will probably hang out like my Brooke does with Mustache.


I meant Toppy's sentry duty


----------



## Summercat

@Shrike 
He is a cutie:Shy


----------



## jadeh31




----------



## Charity

jadeh31 said:


> View attachment 342524


Oooh, cold tootsies :Jawdrop


----------



## jadeh31

Charity said:


> Oooh, cold tootsies :Jawdrop


He loves it! Goes out faster in the snow than he ever does any other day!


----------



## Smuge

Sigh... i just found this bag ripped open and almost completly empty










Ash and Garfield clearly had a very enjoyable feast tonight. I dont even know anything about this stuff, think it came free with yourcat a while ago

Im sure they will be fine. Cheeky biggers even carried it over to their bowl and ripped it open there


----------



## Pavonine

Glossy girl


----------



## Shrike

"More boxes, Slave? My cup runneth over!"








"Nice size variety"








"Slave - leave me a little decorum, please!"








"Well its certainly different - I approve of the new room layout!"


----------



## ebonycat

Pavonine said:


> Glossy girl
> 
> View attachment 342536
> View attachment 342538
> View attachment 342539


Beautiful girl xx


----------



## ebonycat

Shrike said:


> "More boxes, Slave? My cup runneth over!"
> View attachment 342542
> 
> "Nice size variety"
> View attachment 342543
> 
> "Slave - leave me a little decorum, please!"
> View attachment 342544
> 
> "Well its certainly different - I approve of the new room layout!"
> View attachment 342545


Oh gorgeous Brooke, so many boxes so much fun xx


----------



## SbanR

Another horizontal day methinks


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> "More boxes, Slave? My cup runneth over!"
> View attachment 342542
> 
> "Nice size variety"
> View attachment 342543
> 
> "Slave - leave me a little decorum, please!"
> View attachment 342544
> 
> "Well its certainly different - I approve of the new room layout!"
> View attachment 342545


Good grief, that is a lot of boxes! Are you moving @Shrike?


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> Sigh... i just found this bag ripped open and almost completly empty
> 
> View attachment 342534
> 
> 
> Ash and Garfield clearly had a very enjoyable feast tonight. I dont even know anything about this stuff, think it came free with yourcat a while ago
> 
> Im sure they will be fine. Cheeky biggers even carried it over to their bowl and ripped it open there


An update on this.... woke up this morning to find a very full litterbox but no sign of any vomiting. Little pigs had their full meals, most of Tali's, their treats, their small bowl of dry plus an extra big bag of dry they have never even tried before.... and probably would have had more if I gave them more.

At breakfast time they were as enthusiastic as ever...


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> An update on this.... woke up this morning to find a very full litterbox but no sign of any vomiting. Little pigs had their full meals, most of Tali's, their treats, their small bowl of dry plus an extra big bag of dry they have never even tried before.... and probably would have had more if I gave them more.
> 
> At breakfast time they were as enthusiastic as ever...


You can see who does all the talking


----------



## LJC675

Smuge said:


> An update on this.... woke up this morning to find a very full litterbox but no sign of any vomiting. Little pigs had their full meals, most of Tali's, their treats, their small bowl of dry plus an extra big bag of dry they have never even tried before.... and probably would have had more if I gave them more.
> 
> At breakfast time they were as enthusiastic as ever...


Do you think it would be worth getting Tali a microchip feeder if the boys keep steeling her food, then she could still graze as she normally does (I think)


----------



## Smuge

LJC675 said:


> Do you think it would be worth getting Tali a microchip feeder if the boys keep steeling her food, then she could still graze as she normally does (I think)


Nah shes just not a very good eater, neither is her mum. She gets enough and has a private bowl in our bedroom at night, never finishes that either.

She clearly gets enough though, she is bigger than her sister from the same mating a year and a half earlier

Shes also far from the brightest cat in the world, not sure she would like a microchip feeder


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> An update on this.... woke up this morning to find a very full litterbox but no sign of any vomiting. Little pigs had their full meals, most of Tali's, their treats, their small bowl of dry plus an extra big bag of dry they have never even tried before.... and probably would have had more if I gave them more.
> 
> At breakfast time they were as enthusiastic as ever...


Garfield woke Jessie up from her slumbers. But not for long


----------



## Charity

We got a new hearth rug a few days ago but neither Bunty nor Toppy will walk on it. This morning, the only way I could get Toppy to set foot was to drop a few treats.










Bunty's in a right unsociable and anxious mood this morning, its a miserable rainy day so she doesn't want to go outside but, equally, she hates being stuck indoors so a few treats for her as well.


----------



## Guest




----------



## ewelsh

Nice cosy rug @Charity watch you don't step on Toppy whilst he's on it. 
Poor grumpy Bunty! She's a summer girl x


----------



## lymorelynn

My beautiful Ruby Roo


----------



## ewelsh

Gosh is that Ruby Tuesday?
What a beautiful picture! Look at those faces, they are to die for x


----------



## huckybuck

Working hard at scent swopping!!































And now Grace's turn!!!


----------



## Forester

huckybuck said:


> Working hard at scent swopping!!
> 
> View attachment 342630
> View attachment 342631
> View attachment 342632
> View attachment 342633
> 
> 
> And now Grace's turn!!!
> 
> View attachment 342634


I was half expecting him to be wearing your knickers @huckybuck .!


----------



## SbanR

You haven't quite followed Carly's advice HB
Where are the nicks?:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Jaf

Jackie, Choccy and Geri in the sun.










Jackie says "bird"?


----------



## jasperthecat

I've always said that Jasper is a bit of an oddball....his latest craze is playing under throws and blankets...he spends ages under them and he even goes to sleep under them and we have to be careful not to step or sit on him. Several times recently we couldn't find him and he was fast asleep under the bed throw or the one on the sofa. We have a half throw at the bottom of our bed which he continually insists on going under and hiding and catching toys through it or sleeping under it.
He loves being tucked in when he's sleeping. If the light is on, he will use his paws to cover his eyes if he isn't covered. It was dark last night and I snapped this one of him tucked in like a baby... it's not the best of phone pics but you can see what I mean


----------



## Shrike

New tall scratching post is going down well!


----------



## ewelsh

Brooke loves to climb a pole doesn’t she  if you think that new scratching post is going to keep her off your new sofa! Your wrong!


----------



## SbanR

jasperthecat said:


> I've always said that Jasper is a bit of an oddball....his latest craze is playing under throws and blankets...he spends ages under them and he even goes to sleep under them and we have to be careful not to step or sit on him. Several times recently we couldn't find him and he was fast asleep under the bed throw or the one on the sofa. We have a half throw at the bottom of our bed which he continually insists on going under and hiding and catching toys through it or sleeping under it.
> He loves being tucked in when he's sleeping. If the light is on, he will use his paws to cover his eyes if he isn't covered. It was dark last night and I snapped this one of him tucked in like a baby... it's not the best of phone pics but you can see what I mean


You'll have to teach Jasper to pull the throw up over himself


----------



## Summercat

@Shrike 
Brooke's coat looks pretty in those last pics.


----------



## Summercat

All cool


----------



## Lavellan

This sweet boy is being so spoilt, hanging out by the fireplace all day. <3










His belly looks like raw chicken bless.


----------



## Summercat

@Lavellan 
He wears his new accessory well:Cat


----------



## jasperthecat

SbanR said:


> You'll have to teach Jasper to pull the throw up over himself


He's quite adept at finding his way under the throws and when he appears to have gone missing, it's the first place we check...but when it comes to opening doors which are left slightly ajar for him on the inward opening side but too tight to squeeze through, he hasn't figured out poor little fella, how he can open the door by hooking his claws around it and pulling the door open! He knows how the handle works and will reach for it but ends up pushing it closed...sadly he's not the sharpest knife in the drawer when it comes to door opening but he'll learn eventually. He also likes to hide under things and jump out and surprise us...but he doesn't realise that sometimes we can still see his tail sticking out...


----------



## jasperthecat

Shrike said:


> New tall scratching post is going down well!
> View attachment 342655
> 
> View attachment 342659
> 
> View attachment 342660


I bought Jasper a similar scratching post to Brooke's...I got him the thickest one I could find locally which is very similar in size to that of Brooke's and I must say Jasper does enjoy using it, thank goodness 

We keep that one in the lounge. He has a triple level one for him in the hall and he has his cat barrel in our bedroom and a very small one on the landing so he's well served with regard to scratching posts...mind you it still doesn't stop his occasional attack of the three piece suite but thankfully it's quite rare these days.


----------



## Charity

Look what arrived today. The delivery man complained my boxes are getting heavier


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Look what arrived today. The delivery man complained my boxes are getting heavier
> 
> View attachment 342716


Aww Toppy you are just too adorable :Kiss xx


----------



## cheekyscrip

Sunday evening


----------



## Gwen9244

Charity said:


> Look what arrived today. The delivery man complained my boxes are getting heavier
> 
> View attachment 342716


Such a happy little face. I hope that the contents of the box were for Toppy and Bunty!


----------



## Psygon

Jammy, blending into the rug.


----------



## Gwen9244

Psygon said:


> Jammy, blending into the rug.
> 
> View attachment 342748


Such a little sweetheart!


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Jammy, blending into the rug.
> 
> View attachment 342748


What a beautiful face :Kiss


----------



## CatsTeaBones

Ruby realising the lap won't move for a while 
She's also a gamer cat. Sits in waiting the moment I switch the PlayStation on, clever girl.


----------



## Guest

Some photos from today

Ok Darling, whatever you say...








This bed is finally getting used and loved by the looks of it








She really poses for the camera these days - she looks up at me and starts blinking..








Goodnight sweet mojo..








Ok darling, whatever you say to you too....








Excuse the coffee mugs! I drink too much coffeee....grimy cups!























My sister bought them a supply of treats, she is the best.








In case you were wondering what his little feets were up to..


----------



## huckybuck

Damn too late for the belly comp!!


----------



## Lavellan

Trying to decide if he can still climb the washing rack with his new look...

(Spoiler: he definitely can't. Got one layer up before falling into my arms poor thing)










Sleeping like an angel. <3


----------



## ebonycat

Keeping mama company as she can't sleep


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Jammy, blending into the rug.
> 
> View attachment 342748


Oh isn't Jammy just the cutest :Kiss xx


----------



## ebonycat

Fallen asleep


----------



## Guest

Our royal highness treat thief also loves to play


----------



## Summercat

I look good in blue


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> I look good in blue
> View attachment 342815


Yes you do!


----------



## Guest

They love it up here. I need to make it so they can get up there them self but I am not sure it's safe with all those books!


----------



## ChaosCat

My little ladies love climbing all over my book shelves, too. In the beginning they came down with some books frequently.
Twice onto my head when they explored the shelf behind my sofa.
Now, with them being more sure footed and me having placed the books more securely, it doesn’t happen anymore.
No fun getting a shocked cat followed by about six books onto your head out of the blue.


----------



## Smuge

The look of sheer longing on Garfield's face when he is given a new Amazon box....








"PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE don't put it in the bin"

These 3 kittens have literally mountains of toys, they are probably the most spoilt cats in the country- we certainly spend more on them than we should or can afford. But today all 3 are utterly captivated by the box Amazon sent my fitbit in









:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## cheekyscrip

Smuge said:


> The look of sheer longing on Garfield's face when he is given a new Amazon box....
> View attachment 342860
> 
> "PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE don't put it in the bin"
> 
> These 3 kittens have literally of hundreds of pounds worth of toys, they are probably the most spoilt cats in the country- we certainly spend more on them than we should or can afford. But today all 3 are utterly captivated by the box Amazon sent my fitbit in
> View attachment 342861
> 
> 
> :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


I just stick to boxes and some such... but Garfy loved playing a YouTube cat games..


----------



## Smuge

cheekyscrip said:


> I just stick to boxes and some such... but Garfy loved playing a YouTube cat games..


Sometimes I think I buy stuff because I think it looks fun lol they don't have many expensive toys. But a new silly £2 thing everytime we go to the supermarket or petshop quickly adds up. I could open a wholesaler lol


----------



## Gwen9244

You can't beat a box!


----------



## Smuge

Gwen9244 said:


> You can't beat a box!


They have a massive box the cat tree came in, it has holes cut in all the sides and they play in it everyday, but its falling apart now because they have sat on top of it so much. They will be devastated


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Damn too late for the belly comp!!
> 
> View attachment 342776


Little H would surely have won with that pic


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> They have a massive box the cat tree came in, it has holes cut in all the sides and they play in it everyday, but its falling apart now because they have sat on top of it so much. They will be devastated


You'll just have to order another huge item


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> You'll just have to order another huge item


I neither have the space or the money lol one of these days we need to start saving for a wedding


----------



## ChaosCat

Smuge said:


> I neither have the space or the money lol one of these days we need to start saving for a wedding


Weddings are highly overrated. Cat trees and toys are so much more important.


----------



## Guest

ChaosCat said:


> My little ladies love climbing all over my book shelves, too. In the beginning they came down with some books frequently.
> Twice onto my head when they explored the shelf behind my sofa.
> Now, with them being more sure footed and me having placed the books more securely, it doesn't happen anymore.
> No fun getting a shocked cat followed by about six books onto your head out of the blue.


It's happened to saffi, mojo was up there and a book fell on her. Luckily it was a soft book!


----------



## kirstykins

shoulder cat lol


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> I neither have the space or the money lol one of these days we need to start saving for a wedding


Ooh I think congrats are in order!! 
Cat themed wedding woo hoo!!!


----------



## huckybuck

75% progress!!!


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> I neither have the space or the money lol one of these days we need to start saving for a wedding


To quote one of your (past) favourite replies.....Pffft!!
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## jadeh31

How did this happen? He used to fit in one hand!


----------



## Charity

He's making the sweetest little snoring noise


----------



## Matrod

Charity said:


> He's making the sweetest little snoring noise
> 
> View attachment 342905


He looks so sweet @Charity :Happy I want to cat nap him!


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> Ooh I think congrats are in order!!
> Cat themed wedding woo hoo!!!
> 
> View attachment 342884
> View attachment 342885
> View attachment 342886
> View attachment 342887
> View attachment 342888


Its not actually a new development. When I asked her she was still at Uni, we had planned to start organising it around now, but she got offered a PHD scholarship and couldnt turn it down. So everything is on hold for a few more years.

I did ask if Tali could bring the rings into the church on a collar or something like that, but that idea was quickly shot down lol


----------



## Guest

Charity said:


> He's making the sweetest little snoring noise
> 
> View attachment 342905


AW!


----------



## Joy84

Of course Phoebe, I didn't really intend to eat those dates, only wanted to look at them through the bag 
#awkwardgit


----------



## SbanR

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 342906
> View attachment 342907
> 
> Of course Phoebe, I didn't really intend to eat those dates, only wanted to look at them through the bag
> #awkwardgit


I thought you were trying to make out that Phoebe had just poop'd them!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> I thought you were trying to make out that Phoebe had just poop'd them!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I thought she had too!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

I think someone might be happy to be home!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 342926
> 
> 
> I think someone might be happy to be home!


Awwww. Gorgeous boy looks so content! Have you spoken to the specialist? Biopsy results all ok?


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> He's making the sweetest little snoring noise
> 
> View attachment 342905


Awww Toppy :Kiss


----------



## immum

Absolute bliss.........Indie is so happy on my lap and relaxes completely.


----------



## immum

Now it's not just apples we have to be careful of, it seems pears are also good for slobbering on! Even when I put the oranges in the fruit bowl it didn't put Milo off.


----------



## lymorelynn

This little poppet, Boughs of Holly, is now reserved for a lovely family not far away from me, in Bournemouth. She spent most of the hour they were here cuddled up on her new slave's lap


----------



## ewelsh

Awwwwww it’s Holly I loved! So she has fooled them with cuddles! I think Holly has a wicked side 



I am so envious 


I’m off to head but a wall :Banghead


----------



## Gwen9244

immum said:


> Now it's not just apples we have to be careful of, it seems pears are also good for slobbering on! Even when I put the oranges in the fruit bowl it didn't put Milo off.
> View attachment 342955


Milo is only trying to get his 5 a day!


----------



## Guest

Why you be always leaving me? I want to play!


----------



## Guest

He has ripped this bird to shreds. I dread to think what he would get up to outside


----------



## Guest

Mr chatterbox and miss grumpy strops


----------



## Summercat

@lymorelynn 
That is sweet she cuddled with her soon to be family:Cat

@whompingwillow 
Mojo looks adorable in the pic where he is chatting.


----------



## Lavellan

I had a very warm purry blanket under the covers this morning. <3


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @lymorelynn
> That is sweet she cuddled with her soon to be family:Cat
> 
> @whompingwillow
> Mojo looks adorable in the pic where he is chatting.


He is like that a lot of the time ;] especially when he wants the wand toy!


----------



## Shrike

"Hhhhhmm - whats this? Freebies for me? Good to see Tesco knows who rules the roost here, eh Slave?"








"Smells good!"








"You may dispense the treats now, Slave!"









Comes to something when Brooke gets freebies and not me! I like treats too


----------



## ewelsh

You really need to google "Slave" definition @Shrike

Once you have digested and except, the happier you will be


----------



## Guest

Look who made it into the bath before me...and of course he made quite the scene of it
















saffi got the shock of her life. She is very tolerant even though she just can't understand how he can be so silly. She takes pride in being very sensible (unless there's treats around of course.... ) oh mojo!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh dear Mojo what a silly boy! Live and learn hey! 

Stay warm today x


----------



## Guest

ewelsh said:


> Oh dear Mojo what a silly boy! Live and learn hey!
> 
> Stay warm today x


Live and never learn in mojos case! But he is being very clever and staying near the radiator. The sun is also shining through the window


----------



## Guest

@ewelsh you know how you said live and learn?
Back hear within the hour! It's still a full bath


----------



## jasperthecat

I've been doing a bit of sorting out in my study and spare room ( or should that be junk room) over the last couple of days and came across an old early digital camera which I've not used since around 2010. It was quite good in it's day for what it was and surprisingly, it still appears to operate correctly and even the battery holds charge.

Jasper kindly offered to model for me while I tested the camera out......










I think he was maybe taking the whatsit here!


----------



## ewelsh

whompingwillow said:


> @ewelsh you know how you said live and learn?
> Back hear within the hour! It's still a full bath
> View attachment 343029


Oh dear! Not very bright is he


----------



## ewelsh

jasperthecat said:


> I've been doing a bit of sorting out in my study and spare room ( or should that be junk room) over the last couple of days and came across an old early digital camera which I've not used since around 2010. It was quite good in it's day for what it was and surprisingly, it still appears to operate correctly and even the battery holds charge.
> 
> Jasper kindly offered to model for me while I tested the camera out......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was maybe taking the whatsit here!


Wow Jasper is very photogenic, I think you should enter his photos into cats magazines


----------



## Guest

ewelsh said:


> Oh dear! Not very bright is he


Haha you could say that! He is clever and not so clever at the same time. I mean with the puzzle feeder, he spends almost the entire time thinking of ways to beat up saffi for getting the treats. Meanwhile she is gobbling them all whilst he is left with none! Nilly willy I tell you!


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> Wow Jasper is very photogenic, I think you should enter his photos into cats magazines


Thank you but I'm not sure he's quite that good looking but to be fair we don't see him other than our little Jasper but I suppose if we looked at him in a detached way he's not a bad looking example of his breed. He hasn't yet developed the heavy male jowly look that is usual for his breed but he's not quite 9 months old so they might develop given time.


----------



## ewelsh

jasperthecat said:


> Thank you but I'm not sure he's quite that good looking but to be fair we don't see him other than our little Jasper but I suppose if we looked at him in a detached way he's not a bad looking example of his breed. He hasn't yet developed the heavy male jowly look that is usual for his breed but he's not quite 9 months old so they might develop given time.


Go for the kitten teenager section, I'm sure the magazines would love him!


----------



## Torin.

This space in my new house looks perfect for a cat litter tray. Does Moril's fit? No of course not, don't be silly.


----------



## Smuge

He looks so peaceful...but its a lie!


----------



## Smuge

This one really is an angel though.... there is a kitten somewhere under all that floof


----------



## SbanR

Torin. said:


> This space in my new house looks perfect for a cat litter tray. Does Moril's fit? No of course not, don't be silly.
> 
> View attachment 343071


How about a cosy little cat den?


----------



## Smuge

Ash has somehow managed to look even more tired than Tali or Garfield. We have 3 kittens but i havent seen any of them move for about two hours lol


----------



## Psygon

Tonks like to organise themselves into age and size order when we have workman in the house and they need shutting away to allow workman to work unaided and unsupervised :Cat










edited to add: look how big Jammy is getting! Almost getting as big as CK!


----------



## ewelsh

That is a brilliant picture! Definitely one for the cat chat calendar.....if we have another one


----------



## Guest

The moving bed. I think it will stay here now though! I expected Mojo to be using it, but Saffi has totally taken to it









I guess I technically have a floor to ceiling cat tree now


----------



## Summercat

The Yeoww mini sardines are as popular as the larger sized Yeoww catnip toys


----------



## CatsTeaBones

Ruby in her favourite spot, watching the neighbours.


----------



## ewelsh

CatsTeaBones said:


> View attachment 343121
> 
> 
> Ruby in her favourite spot, watching the neighbours.


I have a caption for Ruby

" seriously! I think someone needs to tell those neighbours, if they want to entertain me, they need to try harder, much harder"


----------



## Guest

CatsTeaBones said:


> View attachment 343121
> 
> 
> Ruby in her favourite spot, watching the neighbours.


Lovely photo! I am not usually attracted to primary yellow but I am now


----------



## ewelsh

@whompingwillow funny you should say that, my old flat was a dismal place, so I painted half my bedroom in yellow the rest white! What a way to wake up! Every morning was filled with yellow sunshine happiness, it's fab!

Anyone who suffers with SAD get yellow in your homes.


----------



## CatsTeaBones

ewelsh said:


> @whompingwillow funny you should say that, my old flat was a dismal place, so I painted half my bedroom in yellow the rest white! What a way to wake up! Every morning was filled with yellow sunshine happiness, it's fab!
> 
> Anyone who suffers with SAD get yellow in your homes.


Fun fact: the only white walls this house has left are in the outhouse 
The stairs are rainbow coloured, to go with the sunshine walls.


----------



## Guest

ewelsh said:


> @whompingwillow funny you should say that, my old flat was a dismal place, so I painted half my bedroom in yellow the rest white! What a way to wake up! Every morning was filled with yellow sunshine happiness, it's fab!
> 
> Anyone who suffers with SAD get yellow in your homes.


EW hahaha I think I would feel sick every morning! I genuinely love that picture though of the yellow wall cat and plant etc... (@CatsTeaBones ) and it did make me happy. So maybe what you say is true... I like a soft yellow! Bright yellow walls usually makes me feel queasy I dont know why

I like what you did with a depressing place.. that's wonderful! You didnt let it get you down and you made it sunny and bright  very good


----------



## Smuge

How well have my 3 bonded? Tali can't even go to her litterbox without a full escort










I am really lucky to have 3 cats with an amazing temperament and im so glad I added the boys when I did. Tali was exactly the right age to view them as her playmates rather than a rival


----------



## Guest

Ahhhhhhhh 








he looks so cosy and it feels like spring¡


----------



## ChaosCat

No sun rays here to sleep in, so Bonny chose the tunnel.


----------



## ewelsh

I said " I'm not moving from this spot until March and only then, if it's warm"


----------



## ChaosCat

How can any creature sleep like that? My back hurts from seeing it.










She is screwed together completely wrong!


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Tonks like to organise themselves into age and size order when we have workman in the house and they need shutting away to allow workman to work unaided and unsupervised :Cat
> 
> View attachment 343111
> 
> 
> edited to add: look how big Jammy is getting! Almost getting as big as CK!


That's an adorable photo, Jammy's grown so quickly


----------



## Jaf

Got home from shopping to something from a Hitchcock film. Not cat dinner time but they were "starving"!
There's Lottie, Jess, Patch, Mash, Smokey, Bisto, Frank, Geoffrey, Blanca, Sausage and Slinky. Pandora was hiding under the car.


----------



## Britt




----------



## Charity

Britt said:


> View attachment 343144


Oh Pooh, what a gorgeous photo your Mum's taken of you, handsome boy


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> That's an adorable photo, Jammy's grown so quickly


I know 

She's bigger than Ed was when he was her age... so either she'll eventually plateau out or she's going to be enormous!! The way she eats I'm thinking enormous. We had a car breakdown yesterday, and got home 3 hours later than expected so Jammy hadn't eaten since lunchtime. She ate two tins of Thrive in one go


----------



## Charity

Turning into a lap cat at long last


----------



## Guest

Britt said:


> View attachment 343144


I thought that was Toppy!


----------



## Torin.

Torin. said:


> This space in my new house looks perfect for a cat litter tray. Does Moril's fit? No of course not, don't be silly.
> 
> View attachment 343071


I think I've solved this by sheer coincidence! Moril's big litter tray is really a hamster cage base. But I have another spare cage base that I used to use as a bucket for cleaning stuff outside... And... It's 62cm square. The hole in the photo above? 62x63cm So fingers crossed that it'll fit (or if not that it doesn't involve much modding)! I'm sure I can find a new thing for it's old job


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @whompingwillow funny you should say that, my old flat was a dismal place, so I painted half my bedroom in yellow the rest white! What a way to wake up! Every morning was filled with yellow sunshine happiness, it's fab!
> 
> Anyone who suffers with SAD get yellow in your homes.


My kitchen was primrose yellow, to enhance the morning sunlight. It's only recently been repainted 
fern/forest? green


----------



## Summercat

So many cute cuddly cats today:Cat


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper was very obliging again today and posed for me while I experimented with the old camera that I'd not used for 8 years. Not bad for an old digital camera 11 or so years old. I've decided that it's my go-to cat camera from now on!

Here he is looking all sweet and innocent!


----------



## Guest

jasperthecat said:


> Jasper was very obliging again today and posed for me while I experimented with the old camera that I'd not used for 8 years. Not bad for an old digital camera 11 or so years old. I've decided that it's my go-to cat camera from now on!
> 
> Here he is looking all sweet and innocent!


He really is just beautiful! His eyes! Cats are just magical creatures


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Tonks like to organise themselves into age and size order when we have workman in the house and they need shutting away to allow workman to work unaided and unsupervised :Cat
> 
> View attachment 343111
> 
> 
> edited to add: look how big Jammy is getting! Almost getting as big as CK!


Fabulous picture, oh my hasn't Jammy got big xx


----------



## Guest

When he is sleepy like this he lets me kiss his face and his nose, and in fact loves it! I forget Saffi gets very offended if I try to pull this trick whilst she is sleeping as I have gotten into the habit of kissing his face and nose daily








Love this naughty boy and thank goodness Saffi has started to love him too! She has come back to her full self in the last week or two, I dont need to give her one on one to get her to play, she runs around like a lunatic whether mojo is about or not. I love it


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> When he is sleepy like this he lets me kiss his face and his nose, and in fact loves it! I forget Saffi gets very offended if I try to pull this trick whilst she is sleeping as I have gotten into the habit of kissing his face and nose daily
> View attachment 343170
> 
> Love this naughty boy and thank goodness Saffi has started to love him too! She has come back to her full self in the last week or two, I dont need to give her one on one to get her to play, she runs around like a lunatic whether mojo is about or not. I love it


Awww. Look at the smile on his face!


----------



## SbanR

Jessie loves her pillow


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> Jessie loves her pillow


She is advertising it as a pillow on our website!


----------



## Smuge

bloody showoff


----------



## Purplecatlover

Someone's comfy!!!


----------



## Charity

Excuse me!!! Trying to watch TV last night


----------



## ewelsh

I’d watch you anytime over tv Toppy! X


----------



## Gwen9244

Tara having a roll around on her chair.


----------



## Charity

My physio gave me an exercise to do for my back which, coincidentally, is called The Cat, yoga fans will know it. I have to do it three times a day and every time I try, someone decides to help.....or not.  I know I look like the Hunchback of Notra Dame but you know how it goes.


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious poor @Charity

Toppy is showing you HOW to do it


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> My physio gave me an exercise to do for my back which, coincidentally, is called The Cat, yoga fans will know it. I have to do it three times a day and every time I try, someone decides to help.....or not.  I know I look like the Hunchback of Notra Dame but you know how it goes.
> 
> View attachment 343272
> 
> 
> View attachment 343273


The instructor in my Pilates class keeps trying to teach me how to do it but I just can't get the hang of it!! But happily, squatting down achieves the same result - this I can do easily enough


----------



## Guest

Good evening from mojo and his favourite way to chill


----------



## dingal2000

The boys chilling


----------



## jasperthecat

Some days Jasper now at nearly 9 months old, looks very much like an adult cat......on other days he still looks like a kitten....I'll leave it for you to decide which in this pic!


----------



## ewelsh

I think Jasper will always be young in face! It’s the eyes!


----------



## Charity

Jasper is not quite all grow'd up so he's a kitten cat.


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> I think Jasper will always be young in face! It's the eyes!


Ever since we brought him home as a tiny kitten I developed a rapport with him with eye contact! For instance I only need to look furtively at him and he knows I'm up to something ( or no good LOL) and sneaks up to investigate....he also does the same with me when he wants me to play chase with him...I only need to look or stare at him in a certain way and he runs off and then charges back up at me wanting to chase him which can easily go on for an hour.

If he hears a strange noise which bothers him, the first thing he does is come to me or look directly at me for reassurance and will only relax when I tell him in a relaxed voice that it's ok. 
Eye contact for Jasper and I is very important...he's learned to interpret many of my looks in the same way that I interpret his...it works for us both and we have such a good rapport because of it!


----------



## Psygon

Snoozing on a cold wet Sunday morning...
(Officially one of the first photos of the four cat tonk pike... Normally jammy gets distracted by her excitement of tails when this happens).


----------



## ewelsh

jasperthecat said:


> Ever since we brought him home as a tiny kitten I developed a rapport with him with eye contact! For instance I only need to look furtively at him and he knows I'm up to something ( or no good LOL) and sneaks up to investigate....he also does the same with me when he wants me to play chase with him...I only need to look or stare at him in a certain way and he runs off and then charges back up at me wanting to chase him which can easily go on for an hour.
> 
> If he hears a strange noise which bothers him, the first thing he does is come to me or look directly at me for reassurance and will only relax when I tell him in a relaxed voice that it's ok.
> Eye contact for Jasper and I is very important...he's learned to interpret many of my looks in the same way that I interpret his...it works for us both and we have such a good rapport because of it!


This is pure love by the sounds of it.  Dogs are very much like this, look you in the eye for exceptance, reassurance, acknowledgment etc, it's lovely.

Libby always looks me straight in the eye, she will even paw my face to look at her if I dare to inadvertently look at the TV or out the window. Lottie only stares at me for food or to be let outside, Loulou tends to be more vocal with her communication!


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Snoozing on a cold wet Sunday morning...
> (Officially one of the first photos of the four cat tonk pike... Normally jammy gets distracted by her excitement of tails when this happens).
> View attachment 343335


I love it when cats snuggle together! Wonder if it's a Siamese thing? Never happened in my house!


----------



## LJC675

I iz sunbathing.


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> I love it when cats snuggle together! Wonder if it's a Siamese thing? Never happened in my house!


I do think siamese and tonks seem to be fairly keen on the whole piling on top of each other thing! I bet there are other cats that do this all the time too!!


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> I love it when cats snuggle together! Wonder if it's a Siamese thing? Never happened in my house!


not just siamese lol


----------



## Smuge

being a kitten is hard work, but someone has to do it


----------



## bethany_hannah

I am sleepy. Time for a wash and a snooze...


----------



## huckybuck

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## slartibartfast

Julian


----------



## lymorelynn

Goodnight from Winter


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Smuge

Gar is teething and no piece of cardboard is safe






but im not complaining, Tali chewed on my arm for 2 months.


----------



## LJC675

Smuge said:


> Gar is teething and no piece of cardboard is safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but im not complaining, Tali chewed on my arm for 2 months.


Welcome to the cardboard chewers club, if he's anything like my 2 you may end up with a snow scene that needs clearing up every day.


----------



## Summercat

@Smuge and @LJC675 
Biggles is also a cardboard chewer but compared to your guys, he just dabbles


----------



## Summercat

Biggs


----------



## lymorelynn

LJC675 said:


> Welcome to the cardboard chewers club, if he's anything like my 2 you may end up with a snow scene that needs clearing up every day.


We could start cardboard chewers anonymous  Or sell home made cardboard confetti


----------



## LJC675

lymorelynn said:


> We could start cardboard chewers anonymous  Or sell home made cardboard confetti


Oooh maybe that could be one of the topics for @Brrosa's picture thread, wonder if there would be enough in the cardboard club to get to 15?


----------



## Charity

In playful mood today


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Goodnight from Winter
> View attachment 343451


Seriously is there anything more adorable


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> In playful mood today
> 
> View attachment 343472
> 
> 
> View attachment 343473


Full tummies maybe


----------



## jasperthecat

I'm sure I saw a fly up there????


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> This is pure love by the sounds of it.  Dogs are very much like this, look you in the eye for exceptance, reassurance, acknowledgment etc, it's lovely.
> 
> Libby always looks me straight in the eye, she will even paw my face to look at her if I dare to inadvertently look at the TV or out the window. Lottie only stares at me for food or to be let outside, Loulou tends to be more vocal with her communication!


Isn't it lovely when you don't need to speak to your cat and yet you can both communicate with each other? Eye contact is so very important for communication with animals and makes communication far simpler.


----------



## Guest

This is my house where I eat pretend birds (gold finches being my favourite)


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 343452


That's a nice cheeseboard on your dresser! Rofl!


----------



## Smuge

my little buddy is on the sofa with me right now










i love Tali to death, she is basically our first kid and though we probably shouldnt have a fav, she is our favourite and probably always will be. But she is very independent, both boys love a cuddle when they are in the mood


----------



## jadeh31

So over the weekend Odins coat has just exploded!


----------



## Summercat

@jadeh31 
He is a pretty boy do you have a before and after pic?


----------



## jadeh31

Summercat said:


> @jadeh31
> He is a pretty boy do you have a before and after pic?


Thanks. He is and he knows it! It's funny because I thought he had a big mane in my avatar pic but quite clearly not don't have a too recent one that shows it but this was a few weeks back


----------



## SbanR

Jessie, Glamour Girl


----------



## huckybuck

Soozi said:


> That's a nice cheeseboard on your dresser! Rofl!


Gorgeous isn't it 
One of my best friends bought it for me for Christmas - she knows me very well!!! 
xxx


----------



## huckybuck

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Pervy paddling!!!


----------



## Guest

Um hello....









Such a brave boy today









Saffi is just chilling this evening


----------



## MissKittyKat

Someone knows they are handsome!









Staring straight into the camera as always. Would never get a shot of Mya like this as it's usually death stare instead x


----------



## Charity

Why would you want to go out in the cold when you can be warm and toastie having a snooze indoors


----------



## ewelsh

Beautiful Bunty, stay snuggled up & warm xx


----------



## Pavonine

Cat shelves being appreciated! Meg's new favourite spot










Please ignore the dead/missing plants :Shy


----------



## jasperthecat

*Nah nah na nah nah...can't get me haha!










*


----------



## jadeh31

New cat tree arrived today - going down well!


----------



## lymorelynn

Selfie with kitten


----------



## ewelsh

Awwwwwwwww I want a selfie with your kitten, any of your kittens! 


Look at that little face! 




Why haven’t we got a love icon yet!


----------



## Charity

What a little beauty and obviously adventurous.


----------



## Summercat

@Pavonine 
Meg matches the decor!

@jadeh31 
Is that all just for Odin? Methinks if so, there is room for another cat:Cat

@lymorelynn 
The kittens are getting big! How many weeks?


----------



## lymorelynn

Summercat said:


> The kittens are getting big! How many weeks?


5 and a half :Cat Six weeks on Saturday


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Look at that little face!


Aww Lynn really is a cutie!!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Naughty Mummy...Little H was inspecting the scanner when Mummy decided to switch it on!!!! 
Scanner turned into scary growling monster that was going to get Little H!!!!!
He managed to stop the attack by hissing at it when it got too close phew!!!


----------



## CatsTeaBones




----------



## lymorelynn

Trainee cardboard chewers


----------



## SbanR

lymorelynn said:


> Trainee cardboard chewers
> View attachment 343849


Do you include some cardboard in their goodie bags when they leave?


----------



## lymorelynn

SbanR said:


> Do you include some cardboard in their goodie bags when they leave?


Now there's a thought - they could leave with a goody-box :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Smuge

My granny is currently very ill, I haven't been home for a while and havent even seen the floofs in a couple of days so I have been light on pics

but here is my aunts cat that goes woof:


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> My granny is currently very ill, I haven't been home for a while and havent even seen the floofs in a couple of days so I have been light on pics
> 
> but here is my aunts cat that goes woof:
> View attachment 343853


Sorry to hear about your granny though Smuge


----------



## Lavellan

Pictured - Cosmo using his bed for the first time ever!










Uh-oh, he sees my fingers, ripe for nibbling...










IT WAS ALL A TRAP, SEND HELP--


----------



## SbanR

I'm sorry about your granny @Smuge ; my thoughts are with you


----------



## KittenKong

Where's Tabatha?


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper is soon to be 9 months old and has grown 'slightly' in the time we've had him from when he came to us at just 8 weeks old. For those who've perhaps not followed Jasper's progress, he was the tiny runt of the litter and wasn't thriving due to his siblings over-whelming and bullying him and had to be partly hand fed in the early days just to give him a chance.
However once he came to us he really began to thrive and soon began to grow and put on a lot of weight and has grown into a very loving and gentle natured and dare I say it, a handsome and healthy young guy who gives us so much pleasure and who loves to spend time with us no matter what we are doing. 
Initially although gentle and friendly he was very lacking in physical confidence but with patience I was able through emulating cat play, teach him and build his confidence in many of the things that he should have learned if he'd fitted in and been able to stay longer with his mother and siblings but that's all in the past now and he's just like any other cat with a delightful nature to boot. 
He's definitely a music lover ( well he has to be with me ) and right from bringing him home he has always wanted to be in my home music studio whenever I'm working in there. If my OH or myself go into the kitchen and switch on the radio he'll be in there as soon as he hears it.

This morning when I came into my studio to do a little work he insisted on being in with me and jumped onto the same spot he has been going to since he we first got him and as I had a camera handy it was a great opportunity to see just how much he has grown since then.

The first image shows him at around 9 weeks old while the second image shows him as he is today. I'm really pleased with his progress but you can see how just tiny he was when he first arrived and how much he's grown since then but to us his facial looks don't seem to have changed much, particularly around the eyes.
He adds a whole new meaning to the old saying " good things come in little packages"...in Jasper's case it's certainly been true!


----------



## ChaosCat

What a difference!
And yes, he is a very handsome chap. Obviously he was lucky in chosing his slaves.


----------



## jasperthecat

ChaosCat said:


> What a difference!
> And yes, he is a very handsome chap. Obviously he was lucky in chosing his slaves.


I think we were the lucky ones in that we had the pick of the litter and after several visits to interact with all seven of the kittens, for me particularly, Jasper was the perfect choice because he clearly stood out from the rest with his passive and friendly nature even though he was the runt and probably less visually attractive ( at the time ).... besides, I've always been a real sucker for the underdog ( or should that be under-cat in Jasper's case) so it was a no-brainer choice for both my OH and myself. We both adore him equally and looking after and caring for him doesn't really feel like slavery...more like a HUGE responsibility!

Both Jasper and ourselves have had to make adjustments to accommodate each others needs and lifestyle and so far it's working perfectly.


----------



## LJC675

Mummy haz washed the door mat today. I likez laying on the doormat, silly mummy, thiz iz not ideal!!!


----------



## SbanR

Jessie "killing" her mouse


----------



## jasperthecat

SbanR said:


> Jessie "killing" her mouse


Good for you Jessie...get stuck in there and show it who's the boss!


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Jessie "killing" her mouse


Must keep our skills honed and ready


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> Jessie "killing" her mouse


She looks as though she is cuddling it not killing it. I don't know what I have to do to get her to treat catnip 'properly.'


----------



## SbanR

QOTN said:


> She looks as though she is cuddling it not killing it. I don't know what I have to do to get her to treat catnip 'properly.'


Observe her fangs in the first photo


----------



## Guest

I am trying to make the bed


----------



## Guest

They love a fresh bed


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lavellan

The boy's final cone shot. <3










He's so happy to get it off he fell asleep licking his tail bless.


----------



## Charity

LJC675 said:


> Mummy haz washed the door mat today. I likez laying on the doormat, silly mummy, thiz iz not ideal!!!
> 
> View attachment 343916


:Hilarious:Hilarious I just love this picture


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
I have learned to close the door when changing the bed. Biggles sees it as great pouncing fun and attacks the covers:Cat


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @whompingwillow
> I have learned to close the door when changing the bed. Biggles sees it as great pouncing fun and attacks the covers:Cat


Hehe but I do love it when he does that. I give him big under blanklet cuddles. He loves it


----------



## Guest

I did eventually have to plonk him somewhere else though as it gets ridiculous!


----------



## jasperthecat

This is Jasper watching his mummy clearing her screens on the car before she heads off to work and as usual he sits either at the bedroom window or the dining room window to watch her drive off. He knows when she is leaving and always takes up one of those viewpoints just before she leaves and it's yet one more routine which he has adopted. He's so predictable with his little routines so much so that I don't how on earth he's going to cope in three weeks time when we leave him at my daughter's home for a week while we go on holiday. I suspect that will be his worst nightmare...NO routines for the poor lad to follow!


----------



## ewelsh

That is so sweet, funny little creatures for routine aren’t they. I think Jasper will adapt very well at your daughters for a holiday, it’s you that will be struggling one thinks


----------



## Charity

That's lovely. He will have new interests and delights at your daughter's I'm sure so he won't be worried.


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> That is so sweet, funny little creatures for routine aren't they. I think Jasper will adapt very well at your daughters for a holiday, it's you that will be struggling one thinks


You may be right there...I definitely think I'll struggle while we're away!
I must confess I'm concerned about him...I've taken him three times to visit my daughter's home in order to get him used to living there again and Poppy just doesn't seem to like him being there ( Poppy is my daughter's cat and also his birth mother) and will hiss at him in his cage when I take him and she actually went for him on the last visit when we let him out so they are definitely going to have to be kept well apart for his safety.

I took him two days ago and we left him in his carrier while she was around and and then let him out when she was placed in another room and he tentatively explored most of the house but he was very alert in case Poppy came across him.
Strangely my daughter has another young cat of the same breed and of a similar age to Jasper which she bought two or three months ago and it's a very timid cat indeed ( makes you wonder how it's previous owners treated her) which hides under the bed when strangers come to visit and yet when Jasper went under the bed where she was hiding he never so much as showed any interest in her even though he clearly knew she was there. The same was also true of the other cat, she never reacted to him so that's a good start. My daughter has quite a huge house so she can designate one large room just for Jasper if necessary and to be fair it's still far better than him being left alone in a strange cattery. My daughter and granddaughter will give him plenty of attention and I suspect the other young cat will eventually play with him as she isn't aggressive either and longs for play which Poppy rarely participates in.

Jasper is the least aggressive cat I've ever come across and I can't ever imagine him being aggressive toward any other cat. I don't think he has it in him or would know what to do! That was one of his problems when he was part of Poppy's litter....the other siblings used to bully him and he had to be partly hand fed because he just wasn't getting enough milk from his mum. I suppose that's one of the reasons why I picked him as I felt a so sorry for the poor little fella but his gentle passive nature also shone through and we know without doubt he was the perfect choice for us.

To be honest, I know we ( myself in particular) are far too protective over him and worry far too much ....we simply couldn't ever let him out of the house as we'd be too worried about what might happen to him so we try to make his life as interesting as possible to compensate for not being allowed out. While cat proofing my garden is impractical, I might just build him a bespoke outdoor enclosure with proper all-weather accommodation which I'm more than capable of building. It will give me something to do and I can design it for his comfort and even fit it with cooling and ventilation fans so that he wouldn't get too warm in summer and fit it out with heating for when the weather is a little cooler.


----------



## Guest

When mojo scratches his neck, his tongue pops in and out at the same speed...


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow
Mojo is such a doll baby:Cat

@jasperthecat
He is a handsome, strong looking cat! When do British shorthairs usually stop growing?


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @whompingwillow
> Mojo is such a doll baby:Cat
> 
> @jasperthecat
> He is a handsome, strong looking cat! When do British shorthairs usually stop growing?


Hehe he really is. I want to make a flip book of him scratching his neck with his back leg.


----------



## Charity

Waiting for treats










and getting them


----------



## jasperthecat

Summercat said:


> @jasperthecat
> He is a handsome, strong looking cat! When do British shorthairs usually stop growing?


I'm not an expert any means but from what I've read of the breed it could be up to three years before he reaches full maturity. They are generally a long lived breed so that could explain why they take maybe that bit of extra time to mature.
He was tiny for his breed initially but grew very rapidly from three until 6 months which was around the time he was neutered after which his appetite appeared to falter slightly and his growth slowed in unison. It may have been just coincidence that his growth slowed around the time he was neutered but he was noticeably less playful and energetic for a while after but his playfulness appears to have returned and he also appears to be growing again ( he certainly feels heavier) so I think he's again in one of his growth phases.
He's outgrown his mother already and has actually exceeded my size expectation as I initially thought he would be very small for his breed in adulthood given the fact that he was small and underweight at birth. Now I suspect he could even reach maybe 7 - 8 Kg when he's fully mature assuming of course that he continues to grow.

The males are a bit chunkier than the females and the male's neck is quite broad in comparison to what I've seen of other breeds which makes them look strong but even now he looks quite chunky.


----------



## Summercat

@jasperthecat 
Yes, I remember you telling us he was the tiniest of the litter. He has certainly outdid expectations  and good care I am sure helped!


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
Toppy looks so patient:Shy


----------



## Jaf

Very cold tonight so Blanca had her food whilst keeping most of herself in a box!

Lottie, Slinky (in the green box), Frank, Patch, Batman, Mash and Blanca (in the blue box).










Here's some of the others too. Geoffrey, Bertie and Pandora. Showed Pandora my hand today, she carried on eating so I stroked her!


----------



## jasperthecat

Summercat said:


> @jasperthecat
> Yes, I remember you telling us he was the tiniest of the litter. He has certainly outdid expectations  and good care I am sure helped!


I think it was a case of getting him away from the rest of the litter so that he could thrive which he did after we got him. 8 weeks old is really too early to leave the litter in normal circumstances but it wasn't normal circumstances and it was a decision my daughter and I made together for his benefit and as it happens it was the best thing for him as he's really flourished.
However if you get them early as in his case you have o be prepared to compensate through play and careful education etc for him to develop correctly.
He's turned to be a lovely little guy and we're delighted with his progress. He's perhaps been a little lacking in confidence in leaping and jumping which he'd probably have gained as part of the litter for longer but with patience he's been getting there steadily and his confidence is growing daily.


----------



## CatsTeaBones

Someone is observing my piano practice. I have a feeling d'Artagnan is waiting for something


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> When mojo scratches his neck, his tongue pops in and out at the same speed...
> View attachment 344000
> 
> View attachment 344001


I once had a cat who did that too. It looks really sweet doesn't it


----------



## ChaosCat

CatsTeaBones said:


> View attachment 344056
> 
> 
> Someone is observing my piano practice. I have a feeling d'Artagnan is waiting for something


Sorry to say so, CatsTeaBones, but he doesn't look impressed. He surely thinks he could do better if he tried. 
Though I guess long fingered hands have their advantages over paws when it comes to playing the piano.


----------



## Dumpling

What do you mean I don't fit??
















Fine, I'll move!









There, that's better...









Poor Percy was determined to get in the hammock this morning and ended up just annoying everyone!


----------



## ChaosCat

Took out one of the favourite toys again for a change. Now I feel a bit guilty for having had it locked up a couple of weeks.


----------



## Charity

Ooh look, somebody left a bag of catfood in our hall










Where's the zip?


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Ooh look, somebody left a bag of catfood in our hall
> 
> View attachment 344110
> 
> 
> Where's the zip?
> 
> View attachment 344111


Naughty mummy. Are you teasing the dear boy!


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Naughty mummy. Are you teasing the dear boy!


No, they eat very little dry and I thought I'd ordered a small packet then this huge one arrived which will take all year to eat and I've no where to put it so it just gets moved out of the kitchen at night or you can see what will happen to it.


----------



## jasperthecat

They say every picture tells a story...
Today my OH unusually had to work on a Saturday but set off around an hour and half later than she usually does so this threw Jasper off his normal morning routine timeline a little. However he still followed his usual morning routine of when he hears the back door open & close followed by the side gate opening & closing, he knows that the OH is going to her car to set off and always watches her leave more or less without fail. 
My OH's change in routine today also coincided with Jasper's other daily passion of watching out for the postman each morning to see if he delivers mail to us. From a very early age whenever Jasper's heard the letterbox go he's always ran to the top of the stairs or hallway to see what has been delivered and he's somehow on his own learned to recognise the postman's uniform they wear and now associates it with mail delivery so he expects them to deliver a letter whenever he spots them in the street and will sometimes sits waiting for ages at the top of the stairs even if they have passed us by.

As you can see from the pics he was as usual watching my OH preparing her car to leave but his attention was as soon drawn to the postman delivering letters across the road and he followed his progress until he came up our drive drive... he heard him put the letter through the door and then as usual he leaped off his barrel and dashed onto the landing to see what had been delivered. Getting a letter delivered seems to be one of the highlights of his day!
Jasper is certainly a creature of habit that's for sure and sometimes behaves more like a dog than a cat...he's also a surprisingly quick learner and the folk that say you can't teach cats anything or that cats aren't very bright, I suspect have never actually owned a cat!

Watching mummy getting ready to go.









Hey up...it's the postie!









Now where's he off to?










I think he's coming here!!!!










Woo he is coming here!!!


----------



## CatsTeaBones

Ophelia confused as to why I interrupted her peaceful snooze in front of the fireplace. (She looooves the fire being lit!)


----------



## Charity

jasperthecat said:


> They say every picture tells a story...
> Today my OH unusually had to work on a Saturday but set off around an hour and half later than she usually does so this threw Jasper off his normal morning routine timeline a little. However he still followed his usual morning routine of when he hears the back door open & close followed by the side gate opening & closing, he knows that the OH is going to her car to set off and always watches her leave more or less without fail.
> My OH's change in routine today also coincided with Jasper's other daily passion of watching out for the postman each morning to see if he delivers mail to us. From a very early age whenever Jasper's heard the letterbox go he's always ran to the top of the stairs or hallway to see what has been delivered and he's somehow on his own learned to recognise the postman's uniform they wear and now associates it with mail delivery so he expects them to deliver a letter whenever he spots them in the street and will sometimes sits waiting for ages at the top of the stairs even if they have passed us by.
> 
> As you can see from the pics he was as usual watching my OH preparing her car to leave but his attention was as soon drawn to the postman delivering letters across the road and he followed his progress until he came up our drive drive... he heard him put the letter through the door and then as usual he leaped off his barrel and dashed onto the landing to see what had been delivered. Getting a letter delivered seems to be one of the highlights of his day!
> Jasper is certainly a creature of habit that's for sure and sometimes behaves more like a dog than a cat...he's also a surprisingly quick learner and the folk that say you can't teach cats anything or that cats aren't very bright, I suspect have never actually owned a cat!
> 
> Watching mummy getting ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey up...it's the postie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where's he off to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's coming here!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo he is coming here!!!


Clever Jasper. I think the next move would be to teach him to go and pick the post up for you.


----------



## Guest




----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> Clever Jasper. I think the next move would be to teach him to go and pick the post up for you.


You must be a mind reader! I was just thinking the very same thing this evening


----------



## Guest

New toy! £1 ball of string - hours of fun! And mainly, it got them both involved together


----------



## Guest

Saffi has a go at the paintbrush too.... Ok saffi..


----------



## Guest

after pulling out half the cupboard trying to get to his wand toy attatchments. (Not to mention stealing my paintbrush and eating half the brush bit) It's hard work being a cat, meditation is necessary








Meanwhile..


----------



## Purple Focus

Kizzy enjoying some spring sunshine!


----------



## Summercat

@Purple Focus 
Oh your cat is beautiful! Is kizzy a female?


----------



## Psygon

Been in bed most of today with a bad cold. I have my get well crew with me.


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Been in bed most of today with a bad cold. I have my get well crew with me.
> 
> View attachment 344193


Aaaw, lovely nurses, though should they be napping on the job? Hope you feel better soon. xx


----------



## Purple Focus

Summercat said:


> @Purple Focus
> Oh your cat is beautiful! Is kizzy a female?


Hello

Thank you!

Yes, she is a very large boned moggy!


----------



## Summercat

@Purple Focus 
Pretty girl, hope to see more pics of her in the future I have a weakness for floofy cats.


----------



## Summercat

@Psygon 
I don't know how you did it but your cats are color coordinated to your bed spread!

Hope you feel better soon, I was out with the flu last week:Yuck and am finally perking up.


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Been in bed most of today with a bad cold. I have my get well crew with me.
> 
> View attachment 344193


Aww your kitty pile would make anyone feel better, adorable.
Hope you feel better xx


----------



## Smuge

Sadly my granny passed away last night so the fluffs have come on a holiday this week, they are pretty stressed out but its not near as stressful as going to a cattery for the first time


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Sadly my granny passed away last night so the fluffs have come on a holiday this week, they are pretty stressed out but its not near as stressful as going to a cattery for the first time
> 
> View attachment 344211
> 
> View attachment 344212
> 
> View attachment 344214


So sorry to hear that Smuge. I hope it was peaceful and you were able to say goodbye. 
RIP Smuge's Granny xx


----------



## huckybuck

Dumpling said:


> What do you mean I don't fit??
> View attachment 344092
> View attachment 344093
> 
> 
> Fine, I'll move!
> View attachment 344094
> 
> 
> There, that's better...
> View attachment 344095
> 
> 
> Poor Percy was determined to get in the hammock this morning and ended up just annoying everyone!


Gorgeous babies Dumpling!!!
And I just adore your curtains!!!!!! What is the make/pattern do you know???


----------



## Matrod

Old man in the sunshine


----------



## Guest

Can anyone see Saffi?








Oh there you are darling..thought I'd lost you


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Sadly my granny passed away last night so the fluffs have come on a holiday this week, they are pretty stressed out but its not near as stressful as going to a cattery for the first time
> 
> View attachment 344211
> 
> View attachment 344212
> 
> View attachment 344214


Sorry to hear that about your granny xx


----------



## SbanR

@Smuge I'm very sorry to hear about your granny


----------



## Charity

So sorry @Smuge about your gran.


----------



## Summercat

@Smuge 
Sorry to hear about your grandmother.


----------



## LJC675

@Smuge so sorry about your gran, thoughts are with you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Sorry to hear about your grandmother @Smuge thoughts are with you x


----------



## Shrike

Condolences Smudge.


----------



## Matrod

So sorry to hear about your gran @Smuge x


----------



## ewelsh

Aw I am sorry about your Gran, I adore mine so I can’t begin to imagine your grief. X


----------



## Gwen9244

@Smuge I am so sorry to hear about your Gran. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Dumpling

huckybuck said:


> Gorgeous babies Dumpling!!!
> And I just adore your curtains!!!!!! What is the make/pattern do you know???


Thank you! :Cat

The fabric is Stapleton park by Sanderson


----------



## Guest

When you are in so much pain but still have to meet your demanding child's needs


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> When you are in so much pain but still have to meet your demanding child's needs


Wow! He has powerful hind muscles! Did he succeed? I guess not, or you would have shown it.


----------



## Charity

whompingwillow said:


> When you are in so much pain but still have to meet your demanding child's needs


A dastardly plan to wear him out so, hopefully, he'll want a snooze soon like his sister.


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> Wow! He has powerful hind muscles! Did he succeed? I guess not, or you would have shown it.


He actually did and I was annoyed at myself for stopping the video 2 minutes before he got it down!


----------



## Guest

Charity said:


> A dastardly plan to wear him out so, hopefully, he'll want a snooze soon like his sister.


Takes a lot more then that to wear him out! Once he is worn though he properly relaxes. He is a hunter and would love the outdoors :-/ or a busier household I sometimes feel. As he loves when action happens here. Unlike saffi who finds it stressful. I have loads of new wand attachments though so he is going to be sooooooo excited this evening


----------



## ChaosCat

Anybody can go upstairs using the stairs.
How boring that is!


----------



## ewelsh

Brilliant


----------



## LJC675

Good effort


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Anybody can go upstairs using the stairs.
> How boring that is!
> 
> View attachment 344373
> 
> 
> View attachment 344374
> 
> 
> View attachment 344376
> 
> 
> View attachment 344377


Oooh, that last one looks a bit scary.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Oooh, that last one looks a bit scary.


Just because you can't see the stairs. Worst thing that could happen would her be falling about 1m down onto the stairs.
The wall would keep her from falling down on the other side,
But I was glad when she jumped onto the landing.


----------



## Charity

Look at this face, do I look like a bad girl


----------



## ewelsh

You could never be a naughty girl Bunty. Xx


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Look at this face, do I look like a bad girl
> 
> View attachment 344381


You're a very sweet girl Bunty. It's just your mummy telling all these lies about you:Sorry


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> So sorry to hear that Smuge. I hope it was peaceful and you were able to say goodbye.
> RIP Smuge's Granny xx





whompingwillow said:


> Sorry to hear that about your granny xx





SbanR said:


> @Smuge I'm very sorry to hear about your granny





Charity said:


> So sorry @Smuge about your gran.





Summercat said:


> @Smuge
> Sorry to hear about your grandmother.





LJC675 said:


> @Smuge so sorry about your gran, thoughts are with you xx





ebonycat said:


> Sorry to hear about your grandmother @Smuge thoughts are with you x





Shrike said:


> Condolences Smudge.





Matrod said:


> So sorry to hear about your gran @Smuge x





ewelsh said:


> Aw I am sorry about your Gran, I adore mine so I can't begin to imagine your grief. X





Gwen9244 said:


> @Smuge I am so sorry to hear about your Gran. Thinking of you all.


thank you so much everyone I deeply appreciate it. its been a horrible week, but the funeral was today and we are all getting ready to head home









Tali was very unsettled last time we brought her down, but that was on her own. All 3 were happy as larry this week, they cuddled up in my bedroom the entire time.

the kittens loved sleeping on the bed with us at night, they had never been allowed to do that before... might be hard to break the habit now


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## Pavonine

@Faye1995 what a chunk!!


----------



## Charity

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 344409


Lovely photo, he looks gorgeous


----------



## Psygon

Earlier today... Darcy... 'OMG ... Is that snow?!?'


----------



## Smuge

madam is glad to be back on her throne


----------



## Charity

Keeping an eye on us


----------



## Gwen9244

Charity said:


> Keeping an eye on us
> 
> View attachment 344425


Is Toppy hiding from his harem?


----------



## Charity

Gwen9244 said:


> Is Toppy hiding from his harem?


No, he would never do that. He's just woken up and is watching what we're doing and wondering what mischief he can get up to.


----------



## ewelsh

I think Toppy is thinking, shall I tell my mum there is a humongous spider on the wall behind her


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I think Toppy is thinking, shall I tell my mum there is a humongous spider on the wall behind her


O you wicked woman!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I think Toppy is thinking, shall I tell my mum there is a humongous spider on the wall behind her


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I couldn't resist


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper was up and about very early today and this is the result! 
I only bought the Large Diogenese barrel for him in December which swiftly became his bed of choice but now he only just fits in...me'thinks I'll need to invest in the Extra Large model before too long.
As he has a liking for placing his head on some form of pillow when he sleeps, the barrel bed edge is perfect for him for now but as he gets bigger he'll definitely need the next size up.










As you can see he only just manages to sleep there but he loves it. I'll wait until I return from holiday at the end of the month and then get him the bigger one. I can put is one in the lounge so that he can use it as a comfy seat to look out of the window so it won't go unused.


----------



## Summercat

Biggs wiggled himself under the bathroom mat.


----------



## jasperthecat

Summercat said:


> Biggs wiggled himself under the bathroom mat.
> 
> View attachment 344439


I love seeing Jasper do this.
Jasper hides under our throw on the bed and he too wriggles his way under if we don't lift it for him and lays there motionless waiting for us to play with him. We have to be careful in case we actually sit on him if the bedding is at all ruffled as he flattens down and you don't notice him.
If the throw sags over the end of the bed and touches the floor he's recently found a new game...it's called catch the slipper as it walks past! Just recently he's started sticking his paw out at our feet as we walk past...he doesn't use his claws or hurt us but you can see that he obviously thinks it a great game and it will go on for ages if we we allow it to.


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## Summercat

@jasperthecat 
Biggles will go under the duvet as well, sometimes in play attack mode, sometimes just to sleep. This morning he ended up in the duvet cover itself


----------



## Summercat

@slartibartfast 
Handsome boy!


----------



## jasperthecat

Summercat said:


> @jasperthecat
> Biggles will go under the duvet as well, sometimes in play attack mode, sometimes just to sleep. This morning he ended up in the duvet cover itself


Sounds like they could be great pals!

When Jasper goes under the throw he expects us to use the short wand which has lost it's toy and he grabs for that through the throw or from under the edge of it!


----------



## Pavonine

This happened two nights in a row. I am wondering whether they each knew the other was there as normally they steer well clear!


----------



## Guest

He fell asleep like this








And then moved on to me kne


----------



## Guest

Sweet saffi


----------



## Guest

Pavonine said:


> This happened two nights in a row. I am wondering whether they each knew the other was there as normally they steer well clear!
> View attachment 344519


Is Meg the black and white one at the top? I love this photo of her if so!


----------



## Pavonine

whompingwillow said:


> Is Meg the black and white one at the top? I love this photo of her if so!


Yes, she's the bonkers one! I felt a bit bad because they were both curled up all snuggly but when I went in they woke up and meg stretched out to me.


----------



## Guest

Pavonine said:


> Yes, she's the bonkers one! I felt a bit bad because they were both curled up all snuggly but when I went in they woke up and meg stretched out to me.


I'm sure she had no trouble getting back to sleep  and by the looks of it she was quite happy with her nap intruder!


----------



## Purple Focus

Snoozy Kizzy


----------



## Jaf

This little boy came for dinner today. He's very thin, bless him. He's the white with ginger ears. He has blue eyes.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper this afternoon.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Not mine, but just cannot help myself. Had pleasure to babysit her.


----------



## Guest

Trapped! I think they had a cunning plan to ensure I never leave. Saffi has my right shoelace and mojo has the left


----------



## lymorelynn

How to eat your dinner, Siamese style


----------



## Pavonine

And again!


----------



## Guest

It's been a long day








Love her toooooo much


----------



## Guest

Yup it's been a looong day


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is washing her sister in the window seat. It's not only play fighting here, they can be very loving to each other, too. 










Now resting in sisterly harmony.


----------



## jasperthecat

While you're watching Jasper, as they say butter wouldn't melt etc, looking so cool and relaxed BUT, turn your back for just a minute and he's usually up to no good when he's in that mood! He can be a proper little bu$$er at times.
He knows he's not supposed to pull on the decorative flowers as the last time he did that he had the vase on the floor, but most of the time he takes after my OH and ignores most everything I say when he chooses to!
Between Jasper and my OH I've got no chance in my house!

Jasper as Mr. Cool.










Jasper as Mr. Naughty.


----------



## Smuge

Everyone got fed a few hours late today, the boys were quite disappointed that Tali was given first refusal on her own bowl 










Ash doesn't seem to mind that the owl bed was ontop of the create and upside down









Looking very grown up, she turns 1 in a few days









Still can't get rid of the Christmas decorations, they all like to sleep on them


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Everyone got fed a few hours late today, the boys were quite disappointed that Tali was given first refusal on her own bowl
> 
> View attachment 344668
> 
> 
> Ash doesn't seem to mind that the owl bed was ontop of the create and upside down
> View attachment 344669
> 
> 
> Looking very grown up, she turns 1 in a few days
> View attachment 344670
> 
> 
> Still can't get rid of the Christmas decorations, they all like to sleep on them
> View attachment 344671


Are the boys sharing your bed still?


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Are the boys sharing your bed still?


Nah im sure they would like to, but that was just while we were all at my mums for the funeral.

We would be happy to let them, but Tali is very good about not waking us up and even a 10/11 sleepin on the weekends without being pestered for breakfast isnt unheard of. We highly doubt this would happen with 3 cats running around lol


----------



## huckybuck

Trying to get a pic for the photo comp but little H decided he would prefer to bite the head off the life model


----------



## ewelsh

HB imagine going to the Vets saying 
“I think he has eaten something” 
vet says “ oh dear do you know what he has eaten” 
you say “oh yes he has eaten a man’s head “

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> HB imagine going to the Vets saying
> "I think he has eaten something"
> vet says " oh dear do you know what he has eaten"
> you say "oh yes he has eaten a man's head "
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I know Maine Coones aren't the smallest of cats, but that is rather scary! :Nailbiting


----------



## lymorelynn

Winter is all ready to take over PF


----------



## Smuge

garfield and tali are always snogging. this is a rarer sight:


----------



## Guest

He is a joy (excuse the music lollllll. YouTube chooses me play list's and I play them!)


----------



## Guest

@Charity do you like our new wand attachment?
























She was under that box for half an hour attacking both me and mojo any time we walked past in a playful way of course.

And mojo has eaten another tail ! My fault for not removig it/leaving it out over night. Now I wait for a yellow tail in his poo!


----------



## Charity

whompingwillow said:


> @Charity do you like our new wand attachment?
> View attachment 344740
> 
> View attachment 344741
> 
> View attachment 344743
> 
> She was under that box for half an hour attacking both me and mojo any time we walked past in a playful way of course.
> 
> And mojo has eaten another tail ! My fault for not taking off the tail. Now I wait for a yellow tail in his poo!
> View attachment 344742


Yuck, no, its gross. That would be banned in our house. :Nailbiting


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow

Is that spider from Purrs in Our Hearts? I got one of those for Biggles, he loves it.

As it has a non metal attachment, I let him play with it off wand as well but it is kind of fragile compared to other attachments.


----------



## Guest

Summercat said:


> @whompingwillow
> 
> Is that spider from Purrs in Our Hearts? I got one of those for Biggles, he loves it.
> 
> As it has a non metal attachment, I let him play with it off wand as well but it is kind of fragile compared to other attachments.


Yes it is! I gave mojo the finch attachment off the wand and he ripped it to shreds!!
The spider is my personal favourite. Purrs on amazon


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
I got mine at Amazon in the US, it was through a third part seller there. I got the tadpole, bumble bee and a mouse I think, along with the spider. Very nice.


----------



## SbanR

Haha @Charity why didn't I think of showing you Jessie's Purrs attachment. Jessie loves it


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Haha @Charity why didn't I think of showing you Jessie's Purrs attachment. Jessie loves it
> View attachment 344746


That one looks less real (unless its an Arctic Spider) and fluffy friendly. I'm not putting 'likes' on any spider pics.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> That one looks less real (unless its an Arctic Spider) and fluffy friendly. I'm not putting 'likes' on any spider pics.


But as you say it's "fluffy friendly" so you should "like" it!


----------



## Guest

Hahaha am arctic spider. She's such a pretty girl. Is that a red bow?


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> Hahaha am arctic spider. She's such a pretty girl. Is that a red bow?


I think it's probably meant to be. In reality, it's 2 bits of felt material.


----------



## Jaf

Geri, Woody, Ollie, Bisto, Lori and Jackie. Choccy just out of range. Sausage and Mari in the other room. Full house!


----------



## huckybuck

Love seeing your houseful!!!!

I can play spot the cats!!


----------



## Guest

Intrigued!


----------



## Gwen9244

Wez iz comfy.


----------



## Gwen9244

Maisy say whyz youz not included mez!


----------



## Jaf

Woody wants a tummy tickle. If you dare! Bisto is doing sleepy yoga.


----------



## ewelsh

Gwen9244 said:


> Maisy say whyz youz not included mez!
> 
> View attachment 344794


Who could exclude you and your throne Maisy


----------



## ewelsh

Jaf said:


> Woody wants a tummy tickle. If you dare! Bisto is doing sleepy yoga.
> 
> View attachment 344795


So that's what cat heaven looks like


----------



## Gwen9244

ewelsh said:


> Who could exclude you and your throne Maisy


On her custom made cushion (courtesy of lazy day pet beds!)


----------



## Purplecatlover

Currently got no tv or internet and I haven't for a week or so, so I'm slowly going stir crazy. Jasper doesn't seem to mind though.. his new favourite place is sat here... staring at me or trying to get into the TV!


----------



## Charity

Faye1995 said:


> Currently got no tv or internet and I haven't for a week or so, so I'm slowly going stir crazy. Jasper doesn't seem to mind though.. his new favourite place is sat here... staring at me or trying to get into the TV!
> 
> View attachment 344774


I think Jasper is trying to tell you you don't need the TV, he can entertain you.


----------



## Pavonine

Creatures of habit


----------



## ChaosCat

Some treats and toys in the cube.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Oooh I think Biggles would like that cube! 
He likes to pounce on and find on toys in his bed. The flower shape of his bed has petals that fold down, so sometimes it is a bit of a challenge but I think the cube is much better


----------



## ChaosCat

@Summercat 
The girls love it dearly.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-361...F8&qid=1518342493&sr=8-1&keywords=trixie+cube

Here it is.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Thanks! I will look for it where I am, they sell some Trixie products here


----------



## Britt




----------



## ewelsh

Poo you cutie xx


----------



## Charity

Toppy usually avoids sitting on the rug I bought a few weeks ago but we've got the gas fire on today which is a rarity so he's decided he'll make an exception.


----------



## ewelsh

Awww Toppy, you'll soon realise how snuggly that new rug is! Give it a good roll around, drool on it, add a few snags then it will feel like home 

Love your miniature Bunty and Toppy cat ornaments @Charity


----------



## Smuge

they love amazon deliveries, theres always a new box to chew on


----------



## Pavonine




----------



## Summercat

@Pavonine 
That's a nice sharp photo


----------



## Summercat

Biggs relaxing


----------



## Joy84

I am soaking in a bath after my 11mile run.
Phoebe is doing the usual bodyguarding ...








Quite badly :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Mind if I join?


----------



## Summercat

@whompingwillow 
Their coats look pretty set against the colorful cloth.


----------



## Jaf

Geri giving a Choccy a wash. I wish I could take the brilliant photos that everyone else does! Really don't do my cats justice!


----------



## GingerNinja

Soppy ginger !


----------



## Gwen9244

Smuge said:


> they love amazon deliveries, theres always a new box to chew on
> View attachment 344811


That doesn't look like something for the cats! Bad slave.


----------



## ChaosCat

There are a couple of things I ought to be doing...


----------



## ChaosCat

The situation didn't improve much.


----------



## Guest

First time out! (There has been a gradual lead up to this) he was nervous and excited at the same time I think. We went out for ten minutes today, I will watch how he goes - but I think it will be good for him! Especially when I get a better lead


----------



## Charity

Wondering whether to go out or stop in 










Stopping in wins


----------



## Charity

Meanwhile....where's Toppy?


----------



## Smuge

the boys are still more than happy to eat from the same plate, but they have got big enough that they now struggle to both fit their heads over the food. So we are now trying to get them used to earting from a plate of their own










We are getting there, but to be honest they still prefer to eat one plate together then both head to the next.

Tali now gets fed in the giant crate









She is also more than happy to share a bowl with the boys, but they are much faster eaters than she is.


----------



## Smuge

Seperate bowls or not, they still had an after dinner snog to lick the food of each others faces


----------



## Guest

I had to cut off dreadlocks from mojos trousers (he gets them regularly!!) And of course it was followed by lots of treats. Fish treats which h I am not sure yet if saffi can have. Mindless mama left it open so of course saffi comes a long and helps herself.


----------



## ewelsh

He’s had a splendid day, a walk and treats


----------



## CatsTeaBones

D'Artagnan, who doesn't do lap time. I didn't even get to take my coat off


----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> Seperate bowls or not, they still had an after dinner snog to lick the food of each others faces


So cute!!!


----------



## Guest

ewelsh said:


> He's had a splendid day, a walk and treats


Saffi had lots of treats too, cuddles and a long brush, she loves being brushed now. I dont think I will take her out because I imagine she will find it very stressful and she is fine as an indoor cat! ALthough she is much better with dogs then mojo is - I think she was brought up with them, Mojo is terrified of them. I have to work out the best time to AVOID the dogs as he would love it if not for them


----------



## MissKittyKat

Well miracles do happen. We are all enjoying watching TV in bed

This is the closest they have been for a while, usually they are top and bottom of the stairs. Also seem happy to be sharing the space with me as usually if one of them is near me the other is not!


----------



## Guest

Together photos


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> Together photos
> View attachment 344934
> 
> View attachment 344936


Has Saffi been ok with the fish treats she nicked?


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> Has Saffi been ok with the fish treats she nicked?


No - itchy this evening. Good to know for sure. They were white fish treats


----------



## Guest

Not a terrible reaction just to add! Could be worse but she shouldn't have any fish


----------



## SbanR

Saffi might say its worth the slight itch!


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> Saffi might say its worth the slight itch!


I think you might be very right about that......!! She might say all of what she is allergic to ia worth throwing up/ itching too. Short term gratifications is all that matters to Saffi.... never thinks of the consequences!


----------



## Guest

Saffi is so tolerant haha he got so comfortable, she was almost off the bed!
Also this is rare that they are so close.








Mojo has calmed down SO much with saffi and they hardly ever get into any serious fights anymore and touch wood the mounting thing has also calmed down a lot! They exist very peacefully and saffi continues to try and groom mojo but they arent snuggle buddies usually. I am very happy and relieved With how they are getting on.


----------



## ewelsh

Share Bliss of underfloor heating










Little stretch









Quick wash whilst in comfort










And relax


----------



## ewelsh

Meanwhile! The brat has got some toys out










Which one to kill next










Some poor mouse has copped it


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Share Bliss of underfloor heating
> 
> View attachment 344958
> 
> 
> Little stretch
> View attachment 344959
> 
> 
> Quick wash whilst in comfort
> 
> View attachment 344968
> 
> 
> And relax
> 
> View attachment 344970


Loulou, you look so contented and relaxed, wish I could join you.



ewelsh said:


> Meanwhile! The brat has got some toys out
> 
> View attachment 344971
> 
> 
> Which one to kill next
> 
> View attachment 344973
> 
> 
> Some poor mouse has copped it
> 
> View attachment 344974


Libby, she called you a brat!  Next time she calls you something horrid, here's something to call back - COW!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Loulou, you look so contented and relaxed, wish I could join you.
> 
> Libby, she called you a brat!  Next time she calls you something horrid, here's something to call back - COW!


Here's a much better word : BIRDS EYE!!!!!


----------



## ewelsh

She is a brat, I caught her with her paws in my porridge this morning! Whiskers covered too little monkey!


----------



## claire8234

"Seriously, I can't eat this one either??!! Wheres the point then!"


----------



## ewelsh

Awww lovely, is that a green iguana?

I thought my cat Loulou had moved into your house for one minute! Same colouring!


----------



## claire8234

ewelsh said:


> Awww lovely, is that a green iguana?
> 
> I thought my cat Loulou had moved into your house for one minute! Same colouring!


He is a bearded dragon, called Ozzy. I adopted him and got him this morning


----------



## ewelsh

ewelsh said:


> Agreed with PP get sniffing





claire8234 said:


> He is a bearded dragon, called Ozzy. I adopted him and got him this morning


He's lovely! I wish you many happy years together


----------



## Guest

ewelsh said:


> She is a brat, I caught her with her paws in my porridge this morning! Whiskers covered too little monkey!


Mojo nick's my porridge too. He loves oats! Hehe whisker covered oats naughty girl


----------



## Guest

He is a bit confused by saffi and her new vet smells but he has been so good about it and taken it as a great opportunity to steal her new favourite spot








He is such a good boy, I am very proud of him


----------



## Guest

Sweet sweet saffi








Silly saffi!! Eating silver foil to get to food that was on a plate for her to eat. But nope had to go the thieving way round


----------



## ewelsh

Oh bless her, I hope you see foil poo real soon.

You do have beautiful cats x


----------



## Summercat

@ewelsh
Your girls are lovely

@claire8234 
Sweet photo :Cat


----------



## Summercat

Sleepy


----------



## Jaf

Managed to get a pic of 12 of my lot. Patch, Frank, Bertie, Pandora, Blanca, Zero, Geoffrey, Mash, Smokey, Sausage, Ollie and Slinky.










No 13, Lottie, likes to investigate the tins on the chair! Percy, Bisto and Woody barged into the house. Must be a few missing I can't think of!


----------



## ewelsh

That’s a lot of washing up! Who dries?


----------



## Shrike

I don't make 'em every year, but I fancied some pancakes - savoury chicken with sweetcorn &celery and a couple left over for dessert!









"Shrove Tuesday, you say Slave? These Shroves you've caught don't look like they were much of a hunting challenge - they've got no legs!"


----------



## ewelsh

Good effort @Shrike looks yummy. You starting lent tomorrow?


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> Good effort @Shrike looks yummy. You starting lent tomorrow?


Yeah - I'll give up pancakes for lent.


----------



## Pavonine

Snake cat. Odd bod.


----------



## Pavonine

Half the time they are chasing each other round the house, hissing their heads off, then the other half they're lying on the landing together. Women


----------



## Guest

Pavonine said:


> Half the time they are chasing each other round the house, hissing their heads off, then the other half they're lying on the landing together. Women
> 
> View attachment 345040


Love seeing more of Margot and meg, they are gorgeous


----------



## Pavonine

@whompingwillow you don't need to ask twice 

















I love Saffi and Mojo too!


----------



## Guest

Pavonine said:


> @whompingwillow you don't need to ask twice
> 
> View attachment 345041
> View attachment 345042
> 
> 
> I love Saffi and Mojo too!


D'awwwwwww


----------



## Jaf

I bought a cat trap. Jackie is on quality control. She says it's rubbish and will need lots more clips to tie it in together. Well it was cheap!


----------



## Guest

He just loves going outside. Runs straight to the door as soon as I put his lead on. Clearly it's been the best idea.
Now he is shouting at me to go back outside. But the wand toy will do... I was proud of this photo as I am a rubbish photographer haha


----------



## Charity

Having a lie in


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww Toppy I just want to floof your tummy x


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Having a lie in
> 
> View attachment 345085


:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Having a lie in
> 
> View attachment 345085


Oh Toppy could you be anymore adorable :Kiss xx


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Oh Toppy could you be anymore adorable :Kiss xx


Well, yes, I'm pretty sure I could if I tried :Cat


----------



## SbanR

Jessie's discovered this corner shelf and has taken to squeezing into it most days


----------



## SbanR

I iz comfy


----------



## ewelsh

I think Jessie should have a comfy bed IN the corner shelves too


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I think Jessie should have a comfy bed IN the corner shelves too


She'll have to shrink a little first! Don't think she'd like that


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
She is so pretty:Cat


----------



## Shrike

Will you be my Valentine, Brooke?









"Hmmm - if there's lots of treats involved - I'm in!"









"Mmmmm - what is a Valentine, anyway Slave?"


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> I iz comfy
> View attachment 345120


She is so pretty and I love that beautiful tail.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> She is so pretty and I love that beautiful tail.


It does show up magnificently in some photos


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> Will you be my Valentine, Brooke?
> View attachment 345124
> 
> 
> "Hmmm - if there's lots of treats involved - I'm in!"
> View attachment 345125
> 
> 
> "Mmmmm - what is a Valentine, anyway Slave?"
> View attachment 345126


Way to a girls heart....... treats wins every time


----------



## huckybuck

Happy Valentines Day from Hols


----------



## huckybuck

Why????????


----------



## Guest

Cutie pie


----------



## Guest

Saffi is a pro at looking angelic and innocent, but this is what happens when I'm not looking.. she has him squashed down the side of the bed! I won't even ask...


----------



## Pavonine

@huckybuck I wish I could do my eyeliner like Holly!


----------



## Guest

They hold no grudges...


----------



## jasperthecat

Not a pic of Jasper for a change...just showing what my OH came up with for a Valentine's Day card for me! Even the colour of the cats match Jasper


----------



## shamykebab

All dressed up but nowhere to go!


----------



## ewelsh

Sweet! Love his collar


----------



## CatsTeaBones

Ruby silently supporting my Netflix binge


----------



## Smuge

My little cousin came round to see the boys today. They were insufferable showoffs the entire time


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> My little cousin came round to see the boys today. They were insufferable showoffs the entire time
> 
> View attachment 345179


Getting some practice in for their first show?


----------



## Gwen9244

SbanR said:


> Getting some practice in for their first show?


How can they not when they are so cute !


----------



## Matrod

Post coconut yoghurt excitement, he loves it :Hungry. He's being SO clingy tonight, he will not leave me alone which usually means he's feeling iffy. Fingers crossed he doesn't keep me awake all night.


----------



## GingerNinja

Matrod said:


> Post coconut yoghurt excitement, he loves it :Hungry. He's being SO clingy tonight, he will not leave me alone which usually means he's feeling iffy. Fingers crossed he doesn't keep me awake all night.
> 
> View attachment 345191


Love you Rodney! I hope you feel okay xx


----------



## Matrod

GingerNinja said:


> Love you Rodney! I hope you feel okay xx


I'm sure he'll be ok by tomorrow, I hope you've been practising your tap turning on skills


----------



## GingerNinja

Matrod said:


> I'm sure he'll be ok by tomorrow, I hope you've been practising your tap turning on skills


Of course, I'm dedicated !


----------



## Smuge

Sitting at my desk playing a game, turned round and discovered that I am being watched:










Didn't even know that they were in the room


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> Sitting at my desk playing a game, turned round and discovered that I am being watched:
> 
> View attachment 345194
> 
> 
> Didn't even know that they were in the room


But spying is tiring work:


----------



## TriTri

Jaf said:


> Geri, Woody, Ollie, Bisto, Lori and Jackie. Choccy just out of range. Sausage and Mari in the other room. Full house!
> 
> View attachment 344767


Wow Jaf, you lucky devil! I would love that many cats! How wonderful! You must have deep pockets for that lot!!


----------



## TriTri

Britt said:


> View attachment 344808


Britt, how cute! Adorable! Lovely


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> I iz comfy
> View attachment 345120


Wow SbanR that's one fluffy cat!!


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha and Maizy taking turns....

















Maizy sleeping, she hold onto the carpet with her claws for dear life like this every night as if the earth is about to through her off!


----------



## huckybuck

Holly likes golf!


----------



## Summercat

@Chellacat 
That is so cute, the way Maizy sleeps:Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Matrod said:


> Post coconut yoghurt excitement, he loves it :Hungry. He's being SO clingy tonight, he will not leave me alone which usually means he's feeling iffy. Fingers crossed he doesn't keep me awake all night.
> 
> View attachment 345191


Then I hope you had more yoghurt ready for our Rodney! Hope your feeling better old boy! X


----------



## ewelsh

Chellacat said:


> Sasha and Maizy taking turns....
> 
> View attachment 345211
> View attachment 345212
> 
> 
> Maizy sleeping, she hold onto the carpet with her claws for dear life like this every night as if the earth is about to through her off!
> 
> View attachment 345213


Maizy made me laugh, I wonder why she does that? X


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Holly likes golf!
> 
> View attachment 345214


Maybe Holly is telling you you have forgotten something! Or your packing skills could improve


----------



## Matrod

ewelsh said:


> Then I hope you had more yoghurt ready for our Rodney! Hope your feeling better old boy! X


He's alright now, he puked in the night which wasn't unexpected given his behaviour but he emptied his puzzle feeder first thing & wolfed his brekkie down


----------



## ewelsh

Matrod said:


> He's alright now, he puked in the night which wasn't unexpected given his behaviour but he emptied his puzzle feeder first thing & wolfed his brekkie down


Good boy Rodney xx


----------



## Torin.

The face of one who has ERRONEOUSLY licked my Lush shampoo


----------



## Charity

Toppy gets fed up being called soppy so he's showing his scary side


----------



## ewelsh

I am absolutely terrified Toppy


----------



## Chellacat

What a fantastic pic of Toppy! He could replace the MGM lion with ease


----------



## Smuge

Very cross to see that WhompingWillow has been driven out, I spoke with her many times via pm and will miss her. People on this site can be hurtful at times.

Will miss seeing Saffi and Mojo in this thread.


----------



## Summercat

Is anyone in contact with whomping willow? Was it the cat on the lead thread or something else? I too will miss her contributions and pics of the lovely Safi and Mojo.


----------



## huckybuck

I am slightly annoyed her Saffi thread has been closed after an innocent comment from Emmasian..surely we are allowed to voice our opinion? If WW didn't feel bullied or intimidated what other reason did she have to want to leave??? Now her thread is closed it seems we are unable to to leave any supportive comments IF she happened to still be reading that thread....


----------



## SbanR

I'll miss the photos and clips of Saffi n Mojo


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> I'll miss the photos and clips of Saffi n Mojo


I may be able to provide some from time to time. @huckybuck I persuaded her to read all your comments yesterday. I think she was amazed.


----------



## Psygon

Darcy says: "I love lazy sundays, where the human wraps herself in a blanket and I get to sleep on her knee"


----------



## lymorelynn

Smuge said:


> Very cross to see that WhompingWillow has been driven out, I spoke with her many times via pm and will miss her. People on this site can be hurtful at times.
> 
> Will miss seeing Saffi and Mojo in this thread.


She didn't give me any indication that she was driven out and we did our best to try and persuade her to just take a break but she felt unable to just log out for a while. I hope she is aware that she will be welcome to return whenever she feels like it.


----------



## Matrod

I’d like to add to Lynn’s comment that at no point did WW say she felt bullied or driven out, she was very honest with me for her reasons for leaving & I’m certain she would have said if that was the case. I tried my best to get her to stay but she wanted to leave & as such we should respect her decision to do so rather than casting assumptions.


----------



## SbanR

QOTN said:


> I may be able to provide some from time to time. @huckybuck I persuaded her to read all your comments yesterday. I think she was amazed.


Could you persuade her to return? We miss her already


----------



## SbanR

I wanted to mop the floor so moved everything up onto the sofa. Jessie decided she would sleep in her basket


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> She didn't give me any indication that she was driven out and we did our best to try and persuade her to just take a break but she felt unable to just log out for a while. I hope she is aware that she will be welcome to return whenever she feels like it.





Matrod said:


> I'd like to add to Lynn's comment that at no point did WW say she felt bullied or driven out, she was very honest with me for her reasons for leaving & I'm certain she would have said if that was the case. I tried my best to get her to stay but she wanted to leave & as such we should respect her decision to do so rather than casting assumptions.


In which case it seems even more strange and confusing for her to simply decide to upsticks and leave. She seemed to enjoy being a valued part of Cat Chat. I am very sad she's gone.


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> Could you persuade her to return? We miss her already


Please be patient.


----------



## QOTN

One artistic pic of Saffi. I don't have any of Mojo at the moment. I will ask.


----------



## SbanR

QOTN said:


> One artistic pic of Saffi. I don't have any of Mojo at the moment. I will ask.
> View attachment 345481


That's a beautiful picture. Thank you


----------



## ebonycat

Alfie the terror finely falling asleep 
Going.......









Gone


----------



## Summercat

Biggs looking none too impressed :


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Biggs looking none too impressed :
> View attachment 345512


Haha. What did you do to him. He looks thoroughly cheesed off!


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
I think playtime is never enough


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> I think playtime is never enough


He is so adorable though. How could you not comply????


----------



## QOTN

I love this pic of Mojo. It is not surprising he is clumsy with feet this size.


----------



## ChaosCat

QOTN said:


> I love this pic of Mojo. It is not surprising he is clumsy with feet this size.
> View attachment 345526


Goodness, those ARE panther paws!
All the best to WW, Mojo and Saffi.


----------



## Summercat

Mojo is going to be a big kitty


----------



## Joy84

We moved house at the weekend. Saturday was a stressful day for Phoebe as she first witnessed her home being ripped to shreds and then got plonked into the unknown but after a few hours she started walking around and discovering and she's not looked back.
I think it's fair to say she owns it already?


----------



## SbanR

Joy84 said:


> We moved house at the weekend. Saturday was a stressful day for Phoebe as she first witnessed her home being ripped to shreds and then got plonked into the unknown but after a few hours she started walking around and discovering and she's not looked back.
> I think it's fair to say she owns it already?
> 
> View attachment 345603


Yup she's made it hers. Your fridge/freezer decorations look amazing. Are they postcards n magnets from past holidays?


----------



## Joy84

SbanR said:


> Yup she's made it hers. Your fridge/freezer decorations look amazing. Are they postcards n magnets from past holidays?


So this was last night and we thought we will be nice to her and put one of the windowsill mat-beds up there.
My Mum is home today and texted saying Phoebe went up onto the fridge several times but she won't go on the cupboard 
Thanks, yes they're all fridge magnets (the big one that looks like a postcard is from Lincoln actually :Hilarious) which we either brought back from holidays or got from friends who have been away.
They know we love them and collect them


----------



## Charity

Joy84 said:


> We moved house at the weekend. Saturday was a stressful day for Phoebe as she first witnessed her home being ripped to shreds and then got plonked into the unknown but after a few hours she started walking around and discovering and she's not looked back.
> I think it's fair to say she owns it already?
> 
> View attachment 345603


----------



## Psygon

Jammy at the vets for her pre-spay checkup. Looking all grown up and serious (and my haven't her eyes got more blue!)


----------



## Summercat

@Psygon 
Jammy looks lovely.:Cat

@Charity cute!


----------



## Emmasian

QOTN said:


> I love this pic of Mojo. It is not surprising he is clumsy with feet this size.
> View attachment 345526


Thanks so much for posting the beautiful pictures of Saffi and Mojo. I'm amazed how gutted I am that @whompingwillow has gone - incredible how you can get attached to people online when you don't even know their names. I so miss seeing the pics and videos of the cats. I'm glad she has read our comments and hope she could be persuaded to do so again and see how much she and her furballs meant to us. Hopefully one day if we are patient she might come back to us xx


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> Jammy at the vets for her pre-spay checkup. Looking all grown up and serious (and my haven't her eyes got more blue!)
> 
> View attachment 345650
> 
> 
> View attachment 345651


She looks such an elegant little lady


----------



## Purplecatlover

my chunky monkey :Cat


----------



## jadeh31

My partner is away for weekend from friday so it will just be the two of us. I think he knows already how much spoiling will be happening


----------



## Psygon

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 345655
> my chunky monkey :Cat


Jasper has got so big! When did that happen!  :Cat


----------



## Joy84

Emmasian said:


> Thanks so much for posting the beautiful pictures of Saffi and Mojo. I'm amazed how gutted I am that @whompingwillow has gone - incredible how you can get attached to people online when you don't even know their names. I so miss seeing the pics and videos of the cats. I'm glad she has read our comments and hope she could be persuaded to do so again and see how much she and her furballs meant to us. Hopefully one day if we are patient she might come back to us xx


What have I missed?!


----------



## CatsTeaBones

Ophelia zonked out on the spousal unit's lap...kinda.


----------



## Jaf

Jackie and Mari keeping warm by the wood burner.


----------



## buffie

Meeko on his way to the loft to help his dad ,just caught him before he made it to the top of the ladder


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Thanks so much for posting the beautiful pictures of Saffi and Mojo. I'm amazed how gutted I am that @Whompingwillow has gone - incredible how you can get attached to people online when you don't even know their names. I so miss seeing the pics and videos of the cats. I'm glad she has read our comments and hope she could be persuaded to do so again and see how much she and her furballs meant to us. Hopefully one day if we are patient she might come back to us xx


I don't know what you are talking about...

Some photos from today

Can you believe that face is breaking into mojos food (zooplus delivery)








Playing with our secret santa tent








Good company









Seriously though, you have all touched me beyond words. We missed our friends here too very very much xxxx


----------



## Summercat

Very nice to see you back @Whompingwillow


----------



## ChaosCat

@Whompingwillow so nice to see you back here with photos of Mojo and Saffi! There was an empty space.


----------



## Emmasian

Whompingwillow said:


> I don't know what you are talking about...
> 
> Some photos from today
> 
> Can you believe that face is breaking into mojos food (zooplus delivery)
> View attachment 345688
> 
> Playing with our secret santa tent
> View attachment 345689
> 
> Good company
> View attachment 345690
> 
> 
> Seriously though, you have all touched me beyond words. We missed our friends here too very very much xxxx


Yesssssssss!

Oh that's just too wonderful whilst staggering up for an early work start!

Brilliant photos. Raffsi sends an early morning wave from my laundry pile, but he simply can't get up yet xxx


----------



## SbanR

Looking forward to lots more photos n* videos* of your lovely pair @Whompingwillow . And it will have to be *lots *to regain your VIP status!


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Looking forward to lots more photos n* videos* of your lovely pair @Whompingwillow . And it will have to be *lots *to regain your VIP status!


Haha I know. 
Disappearing quietly wasn't an easy task with you lot. Thank god because i missed many of you and being here so much!

Here's saffi with a cherry on the top. I was saying "pretty please with a cherry on the top will you forgive me for the silverfoil upheaval!" I think it worked a bit


----------



## ebonycat

Whompingwillow said:


> I don't know what you are talking about...
> 
> Some photos from today
> 
> Can you believe that face is breaking into mojos food (zooplus delivery)
> View attachment 345688
> 
> Playing with our secret santa tent
> View attachment 345689
> 
> Good company
> View attachment 345690
> 
> 
> Seriously though, you have all touched me beyond words. We missed our friends here too very very much xxxx


Lovely to see you back with the gorgeous saffi & handsome mojo xx


----------



## Chellacat

@Whompingwillow it's so lovely to see you back and the pics of Saffi and Mojo are brilliant! I have missed those sweet little faces so much! Welcome Home! Sasha and Maizy send their love!


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> I don't know what you are talking about..
> 
> Seriously though, you have all touched me beyond words. We missed our friends here too very very much xxxx


SUCCESS!


----------



## Purplecatlover

@Whompingwillow oh it's so lovely to see you three back on here! We've missed you!!! Please never leave again  or we will have to come kidnap Saffi and mojo until you change your mind xxxx


----------



## LJC675

No egg box is safe from Kalex the mighty egg box killer


----------



## SbanR

I know it's been barely 24hours, but have you seen any changes with the calming measures @LJC675


----------



## SbanR

Oops sorry. Just saw your other thread


----------



## Smuge

Are you sure there isnt some ham for me dad?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> Are you sure there isnt some ham for me dad?
> View attachment 345715


Ah I love her, she is so fluffy!

Saffi and Mojo properly apologise for their silly mum and in their words - thank you all for being so loud and loving, because if not for that she might have never come back (even though she missed you) and then we would have to be lonely for the rest of our days. We love our friends and aunties and uncles on cat chat








Saffi's a bit grumpy in this picture, but we were all looking after each other in this moment. (She has been a bit off ever since the tin foil incident)


----------



## Smuge

Oh and I have news! This fluffball is now officially ours:









We took Gar him home rather unexpectedly after his home dropped out and he spent our entire visit with Ash climbing over us to try lick our faces. We fell in love with Gar and saw how attached Ash (quite a shy little guy) was to him and we knew we wanted to bring the pair home. However, well Persians aren't cheap and i'm not rich, we just didn't have the cash on hand for a pair - especially as this was a couple of weeks before Christmas. We talk to their breeder all the time and see her fairly regularly so I guess she trusts us and said she was just glad to see him going to a good home and told us to pay when we had the money. I was glad to get everything settled yesterday, she really breaks the stereotype some people have of breeders.


----------



## huckybuck

Yay she's back!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

A new item to add to the growing list - Mum's new golf glove that was in her handbag to go out to the car


----------



## LJC675

Smuge said:


> Oh and I have news! This fluffball is now officially ours:
> View attachment 345717
> 
> 
> We took Gar him home rather unexpectedly after his home dropped out and he spent our entire visit with Ash climbing over us to try lick our faces. We fell in love with Gar and saw how attached Ash (quite a shy little guy) was to him and we knew we wanted to bring the pair home. However, well Persians aren't cheap and i'm not rich, we just didn't have the cash on hand for a pair - especially as this was a couple of weeks before Christmas. We talk to their breeder all the time and see her fairly regularly so I guess she trusts us and said she was just glad to see him going to a good home and told us to pay when we had the money. I was glad to get everything settled yesterday, she really breaks the stereotype some people have of breeders.


Congratulations and well done you guys, so lovely to see that the breeder gave you some leeway and you obviously did all you could to settle up as soon as possible, good for you.


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> A new item to add to the growing list - Mum's new golf glove that was in her handbag to go out to the car
> 
> View attachment 345718


Photo's of Little H nicking things have to be right at the top of my list of favourite pics, oooh along with piles of Siamese.


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> Oh and I have news! This fluffball is now officially ours:
> View attachment 345717
> 
> 
> We took Gar him home rather unexpectedly after his home dropped out and he spent our entire visit with Ash climbing over us to try lick our faces. We fell in love with Gar and saw how attached Ash (quite a shy little guy) was to him and we knew we wanted to bring the pair home. However, well Persians aren't cheap and i'm not rich, we just didn't have the cash on hand for a pair - especially as this was a couple of weeks before Christmas. We talk to their breeder all the time and see her fairly regularly so I guess she trusts us and said she was just glad to see him going to a good home and told us to pay when we had the money. I was glad to get everything settled yesterday, she really breaks the stereotype some people have of breeders.


That's great news, what a nice breeder.



huckybuck said:


> A new item to add to the growing list - Mum's new golf glove that was in her handbag to go out to the car
> 
> View attachment 345718


He never misses an opportunity does he? Clever little minx 

We're enjoying a play day


----------



## Brrosa

Whompingwillow said:


> I don't know what you are talking about...
> 
> Some photos from today


So pleased you are back 

I think @lymorelynn / @Matrod can consolidate your old and new account somehow


----------



## lymorelynn

Brrosa said:


> So pleased you are back
> 
> I think @lymorelynn / @Matrod can consolidate your old and new account somehow


sadly not once an account has been closed


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha and Maizy decided to hang out in the bedroom today while some crafting was done! Look as Maizy lording the high seat over Sasha, she came in after he was settled and spotted the throne (pillow) unoccupied and made her move, I think she might think she's the boss these days!


----------



## Smuge

Daaad.... why do you have 3 towels out? And why are all the blankets gone from the crate? And what is a pet dryer?


----------



## Emmasian

Chellacat said:


> Sasha and Maizy decided to hang out in the bedroom today while some crafting was done! Look as Maizy lording the high seat over Sasha, she came in after he was settled and spotted the throne (pillow) unoccupied and made her move, I think she might think she's the boss these days!
> 
> View attachment 345736
> View attachment 345737


That's made me laugh - Sasha has such an expressive face, and Maizy is so ladylike. They are just perfect together.


----------



## Emmasian

Whompingwillow said:


> Ah I love her, she is so fluffy!
> 
> Saffi and Mojo properly apologise for their silly mum and in their words - thank you all for being so loud and loving, because if not for that she might have never come back (even though she missed you) and then we would have to be lonely for the rest of our days. We love our friends and aunties and uncles on cat chat
> View attachment 345714
> 
> Saffi's a bit grumpy in this picture, but we were all looking after each other in this moment. (She has been a bit off ever since the tin foil incident)


Darling Saffi and Mojo (and Mummy Whompers) it just was not the same without you, and we are SO glad to see you back (just in case you hadn't noticed!)


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow
I love that photo (both on the table)


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Darling Saffi and Mojo (and Mummy Whompers) it just was not the same without you, and we are SO glad to see you back (just in case you hadn't noticed!)[/QUOTE
> 
> Haha whompers. I love it.
> Same they are so happy to be back and I am also... No slipping away quietly with you lot. Anyways just a bit of a blip. Back like it never happened. Just as a newbie..!


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> Daaad.... why do you have 3 towels out? And why are all the blankets gone from the crate? And what is a pet dryer?
> 
> View attachment 345738


sometimes it sucks to be a Persian:


































Everyone is floofy and full of treats again now though.

Ash only really got one to get him used to it, the other two were overdue and will get another from their breeder in a couple of weeks before the show.

We have now got to the point where the actual bathing is a doddle, they dont even meow in protest anymore. Drying them is efforty though, this was the first time we used our new 'pet blaster' and it worked really well. The hairdryer had never bothered Tali at all, so she wasnt even annoyed by it at all, Garfield wasnt a fan for the first while.


----------



## LJC675

Aw they all look so cute, love Ash's little face. Can't resist a poking out tongue.


----------



## LJC675

It's freezing outside, so snuggling on the bed next to the radiator is the plan for the day.


----------



## Summercat

@LJC675 
I love both your girls cute round faces


----------



## Whompingwillow

"I want to go outsiiiide"








Rolls over. "Pretty please can we go outside?"








When I say "should we go outside" to him, he starts rubbing his head on me and runs to the door. Such a clever boy. He seems to know for sure and sits so still whilst I out on the lead. He knows it means outside time

Playing with his courgette kicker
















Skateboarding mojo









It's a mojo morning!


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha getting comfy last night!

I'll just loaf here with my face mm from a cushion.

















Changed my mind, cat curve position 1 sounds better.










Nope, not working, maybe I'll just try the awkward smoosh position instead.









Time for the backwards tummy stretch in both directions at once!


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> "I want to go outsiiiide"
> View attachment 345767
> 
> Rolls over. "Pretty please can we go outside?"
> View attachment 345768
> 
> When I say "should we go outside" to him, he starts rubbing his head on me and runs to the door. Such a clever boy. He seems to know for sure and sits so still whilst I out on the lead. He knows it means outside time
> 
> Playing with his courgette kicker
> View attachment 345770
> 
> View attachment 345771
> 
> Skateboarding mojo
> View attachment 345775
> 
> 
> It's a mojo morning!


In the meantime, is Saffi quietly raiding the treat cupboard?


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> In the meantime, is Saffi quietly raiding the treat cupboard?


You know it haha but this time she was a good girl
Probably just because she couldn't to be honest. She had a play also


----------



## Whompingwillow

This is what happens when I try to give saffi much deserved attention...





When his shouting doesn't work he runs all the way up the tree and shouts closer to my face. 
















He has played, eaten, had lots of cuddles and been outside. He has had so much time and attention, the minx. Will have to give him a good run around now


----------



## Whompingwillow

That's better...
















Right that's it from us! Gone way over board now


----------



## LJC675

I iz warming my tummy.


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> That's better...
> View attachment 345786
> 
> View attachment 345787
> 
> Right that's it from us! Gone way over board now


Jessie was just nodding off when your naughty boys shouting startled her


----------



## Smuge

LJC675 said:


> Aw they all look so cute, love Ash's little face. Can't resist a poking out tongue.


Ash's tongue spends more time outside his mouth than in it. He currently fast asleep on my desk beside me with tongue firmly stuck out:


----------



## Summercat

Technically not allowed up there....but the best layed plans....


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Technically not allowed up there....but the best layed plans....
> View attachment 345838


What a sleek coat n those beautiful eyes:Kiss


----------



## lymorelynn

A pile of sleepy paws


----------



## SbanR

lymorelynn said:


> A pile of sleepy paws
> View attachment 345846


Do meezers always sleep like that or only yours?


----------



## lymorelynn

SbanR said:


> Do meezers always sleep like that or only yours?


Meezers are like hamsters - they like to sleep in heaps


----------



## QOTN

Not just 'mese by themselves but orientals and 'mese mixed.
















Apologies for breaking the rule. These are old pics.


----------



## SbanR

QOTN said:


> Not just 'mese by themselves but orientals and 'mese mixed.
> View attachment 345852
> 
> View attachment 345853
> 
> Apologies for breaking the rule. These are old pics.


Such beauties:Kiss


----------



## Chellacat

Summercat said:


> Technically not allowed up there....but the best layed plans....
> View attachment 345838


What a truly impressive coat and tail! Fantastic pic, those eyes are stunning! Gorgeous


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR & @Chellacat 
Thank you:Cat


----------



## Matrod

It's an upside down kinda day


----------



## immum

Indie sunning herself in the conservatory........love that tummy!


----------



## Willow_Warren

lymorelynn said:


> A pile of sleepy paws
> View attachment 345846


Oh my goodness!!! If I didn't already have Lola that photo alone might make me a Siamese convert!

Hannah


----------



## Soozi

QOTN said:


> Not just 'mese by themselves but orientals and 'mese mixed.
> View attachment 345852
> 
> View attachment 345853
> 
> Apologies for breaking the rule. These are old pics.


No rules on this thread! A free for all!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Soozi said:


> No rules on this thread! A free for all!


Accept it's a photo thread with only one rule... rebel


----------



## Smuge

Looking very floofy after her bath (could do with a comb though!)



















Woke up today to find her wrapped around my neck, she still smells of baby talc


----------



## Whompingwillow

Since it was so mojo heavy yesterday

What am I supposed to do when she just looks at me like that?! Kiss her nose thats what


----------



## Smuge

Cuddled up with his big sis:









Having a nap on his giant fluffy dog bed (Ash is the only one that uses this)









Tali has her own private guard cat:


----------



## Whompingwillow

'Whats doing bro'

















Saffi was being so cute with my towel last night. It had no catnip on it but she was acting like it did








Also.... dirty cats. I think they did this on purpose


----------



## Purplecatlover

Opened the fridge for 2 seconds and jasper climbs straight in 

Jasper for breakfast anyone???


----------



## Whompingwillow

3 crossed pawsies








And then she grabbed my hand and started grooming me. She is such a sweet loving girl









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









And now I am one handed and attached to a cat tree


----------



## Psygon

Happy caturday


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> 'Whats doing bro'
> View attachment 346017
> 
> View attachment 346019
> 
> 
> Saffi was being so cute with my towel last night. It had no catnip on it but she was acting like it did
> View attachment 346020
> 
> Also.... dirty cats. I think they did this on purpose
> View attachment 346018


Mojo is so cute in that first photo :Kiss


----------



## SbanR

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 346024
> 
> 
> Opened the fridge for 2 seconds and jasper climbs straight in
> 
> Jasper for breakfast anyone???


Just chilling out mum


----------



## Charity

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 346024
> 
> 
> Opened the fridge for 2 seconds and jasper climbs straight in
> 
> Jasper for breakfast anyone???


:Hilarious LOL, bet he won't stay in there very long.....brrrr!


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
The twine looks a good idea, I might get Biggles some


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> The twine looks a good idea, I might get Biggles some


I got it for £1 from a shop called tiger


----------



## Emmasian

Mojo has such a cute little face just looking for trouble. His Auntie Emma could just eat him all up

Little Jasper is so big now I'm surprised he fitted in the salad draw lol!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Mojo has such a cute little face just looking for trouble. His Auntie Emma could just eat him all up
> 
> Little Jasper is so big now I'm surprised he fitted in the salad draw lol!


He is an imp
The cute little face is a lie








He love his aunty emma


----------



## Emmasian

Rafa has an amazingly innocent little face that cunningly conceals the inky little demon within! It's that "Who me??! Not me Mummy" innocence that gets away with anything!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Rafa has an amazingly innocent little face that cunningly conceals the inky little demon within! It's that "Who me??! Not me Mummy" innocence that gets away with anything!
> 
> View attachment 346042


Awwww yes I want to give him big cuddles and kisses. So cute Rafa! I hope you are letting teddy feel like a winner sometimes with the puzzle feeder now though!


----------



## ewelsh

I believe Rafa every time, far too sweet and innocent to even contemplate anything naughty!

Now Mojo is a different story, that face doesn’t fool me you little monkey! X


----------



## Emmasian

Rafa has a lightning mind concealed within all that cuteness. He's my inky lamb.

Funny you should mention about Teddy and the puzzle board. We'd had a few one on one sessions with the tall one with the rotating snack containers. The other morning whilst hurtling out to work I filled it for them, and whilst Freya and Rafa built up by sniffing round it as usual, Teddy jumped on the table and just walloped the first container with his paw so the treats flew everywhere! I was cheering and picked him up to hug him, but he was all, "Gerroff Mum and lemme at the treats!" I was going to try and get a repeat and take some photos for a thread. So proud of him!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Rafa has a lightning mind concealed within all that cuteness. He's my inky lamb.
> 
> Funny you should mention about Teddy and the puzzle board. We'd had a few one on one sessions with the tall one with the rotating snack containers. The other morning whilst hurtling out to work I filled it for them, and whilst Freya and Rafa built up by sniffing round it as usual, Teddy jumped on the table and just walloped the first container with his paw so the treats flew everywhere! I was cheering and picked him up to hug him, but he was all, "Gerroff Mum and lemme at the treats!" I was going to try and get a repeat and take some photos for a thread. So proud of him!


Good boy teddy! Yes get out the moment and take pictures next time 
Inky lamb is so cute I want to draw that


----------



## SbanR

Emmasian said:


> Rafa has a lightning mind concealed within all that cuteness. He's my inky lamb.
> 
> Funny you should mention about Teddy and the puzzle board. We'd had a few one on one sessions with the tall one with the rotating snack containers. The other morning whilst hurtling out to work I filled it for them, and whilst Freya and Rafa built up by sniffing round it as usual, Teddy jumped on the table and just walloped the first container with his paw so the treats flew everywhere! I was cheering and picked him up to hug him, but he was all, "Gerroff Mum and lemme at the treats!" I was going to try and get a repeat and take some photos for a thread. So proud of him!


A video would be a greater treat (we've been spoilt by WW don't you know!)


----------



## Emmasian

It would have been fabulous! It was just one of those out of the blue moments. I expected him to hang back as usual but he just dived in there. Like "Oh for heaven's sake get gone with your sniffing, this is how it's done". WALLOP.

I love the Saffi/Mojo vids. The jealous Mojo wailing for attention whilst beautiful Saffi got the scrunchies was adorable. Somehow I thought his voice would be lower pitched. It always amuses me when Ted does a kitten mew as he's such a big cat.


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow
Ah yep. I have seen those shops when visiting London.


----------



## Shrike

I had the day off yesterday - didn't go well for Brooke having her slave about unexpectedly - first I shouted at her for getting in the builders van thats doing some work for the neighbours then later I accidently trod on her foot - and when she let out an incredibly load banshee hiss/wail I flinched and put even more pressure on her poor foot!
Anyway its a nice day today in Nottingham and we've had a little photo session:









Giving the flying frenzy what for!









"Rub my belleeeee!"








"Go on!"








"Good Slave"









"Enough! I've important places to be!"


----------



## ewelsh

You shouted at Brooke and then stomped on her! 

Back to slave school for you @Shrike bad salve

Beautiful photos of our photogenic Brooke


----------



## Shrike

Mustache turned up to wait for Madame, but for some reason we've just had a barrage of daytime fireworks - I think the Sikh and Hindu temples do it as a celebration occasionally. It obviously spooked Brooke as she pelted up the garden, lept over Mustache and came in the house. She's usually ok with fireworks and wasn't too upset, but she's now sunning herself in the safety of the back bedroom.








Poor Mustache has mooched off since he's not going to get a date with Brookie-girl today!


----------



## Summercat

@Shrike 
I love Brooke's fluffy belly in the first set of pics. Always nice to see mustache


----------



## Charity

Brooke's so pretty, lovely photos. Her friend's not bad either.


----------



## Charity

Ha ha! That naughty Toppy's in trouble. He should stay indoors like me.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> It would have been fabulous! It was just one of those out of the blue moments. I expected him to hang back as usual but he just dived in there. Like "Oh for heaven's sake get gone with your sniffing, this is how it's done". WALLOP.
> 
> I love the Saffi/Mojo vids. The jealous Mojo wailing for attention whilst beautiful Saffi got the scrunchies was adorable. Somehow I thought his voice would be lower pitched. It always amuses me when Ted does a kitten mew as he's such a big cat.


Oh no he shrieks at me! He's an imp I'm telling you. He knows i will respond eventually.. And he does that every time I go to give Saffi attention lol. He is really such a cuddly little sweetheart with a shrieky evil side.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Ha ha! That naughty Toppy's in trouble. He should stay indoors like me.
> 
> View attachment 346066


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Bunty you wicked girl. Is that a new bed I spot? X


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Bunty you wicked girl. Is that a new bed I spot? X


They both had one for Christmas but they've only starting using them this week. They are called Bunty beds.


----------



## Jaf

Ok spot the cat time....
There's Mari, Sausage, Bisto, Ollie, Lori, Woody and Jackie.


----------



## Psygon

I'm being watched closely


----------



## Whompingwillow

When he is like this you can kiss his face and rub his belly and lie on him like he is a pillow and he wont mind.


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> When he is like this you can kiss his face and rub his belly and lie on him like he is a pillow and he wont mind.
> View attachment 346085
> 
> View attachment 346084


You do have a very lovely pillow there! My girls are too full of energy to stay in one place for long when they are awake.


----------



## Purplecatlover

I'm feeling really low today, but this one absolutely makes every day worth it :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## ChaosCat

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 346108
> 
> 
> I'm feeling really low today, but this one absolutely makes every day worth it :Shamefullyembarrased


Jasper is the best medicine for you.
Hope you'll get over your low quickly. Here it is such a lovely day, sunshine a d blue sky only very cold.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Yes @Faye1995 , I hope you feel lots less low, thank goodness for sweet jasper!


----------



## Emmasian

Whompingwillow said:


> When he is like this you can kiss his face and rub his belly and lie on him like he is a pillow and he wont mind.
> View attachment 346085
> 
> View attachment 346084


Teddy does that at night, usually at least once. He walks up me in bed going "brrRR", then flops next to me on his side and wraps his paws round my head so I'm resting under his chin on his chest and tummy. He then plays with my hair with his teeth or tries to wash me. Alot of purring going on. It's an amazing bonding feeling to fall asleep with.

When I close my eyes it's like he's more than a cat, like this energy I've always known (weird as it sounds). It's lovely.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Teddy does that at night, usually at least once. He walks up me in bed going "brrRR", then flops next to me on his side and wraps his paws round my head so I'm resting under his chin on his chest and tummy. He then plays with my hair with his teeth or tries to wash me. Alot of purring going on. It's an amazing bonding feeling to fall asleep with.
> 
> When I close my eyes it's like he's more than a cat, like this energy I've always known (weird as it sounds). It's lovely.


Aw he so suits his name  how adorable! I want to give him a big floppy cuddle now. 
lots of purring from mojo too when you cuddle up with him (onluy when he is sleepy, if he is busy he will bite your face)


----------



## Whompingwillow

Post mischief meditation


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Post mischief meditation
> View attachment 346119


Mischief? Those two darlings? Never!


----------



## lymorelynn

Monkeys up a tree


----------



## Jaf

Not a photo but a friend sent me this, I love it! I count between 58 and 62 cats...


----------



## ewelsh

@Jaf I had to post these photos which I took in Bruges










Here he is for real and what a friendly chap he was.


----------



## Summercat

@ewelsh 
He is a gorgeous confident looking fellow!


----------



## Psygon

My OH has spent the weekend crafting a desk and a lamp next to our cat wall... so when I'm working from home the tonks can jump on me (hopefully when I'm on video calls for the best amusement value).


----------



## Jaf

My gorgeous Geri greater ginge (aka Geri ginger bum)...


----------



## Charity

Its only taken four years for Toppy to become a lap cat


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha's best impression of grumpy cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

Queen of the castle


----------



## Whompingwillow

Whatever makes you happy darling...
















Stopping to smell the flowers


----------



## Whompingwillow

And saffi....


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Whatever makes you happy darling...
> View attachment 346232
> 
> View attachment 346233
> 
> Stopping to smell the flowers
> View attachment 346236


How much of that cardboard have you got left WW?


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> How much of that cardboard have you got left WW?[/QUOTE
> ]
> Almost all of it  they love it as a scratching board. I keep meaning of make it look like a tree trunk a bit more


----------



## LewisH

"You may not get up, until I am entertained, hooman."


----------



## Smuge

At long last.... the bedroom has fallen


























Well sort of... we actually swapped around our bedrooms and are now using a room that they always had access to so this room was never really Tali's territory.

But the boys are more hyper than Tali so we arent sure if this is a long term thing. They loved sleeping with us when we all had to go to my mums for a funeral, so they are being given a trial


----------



## Emmasian

Pumpkin Pussycats in the snow...
























Desperate to get one of Teddy but he's enthroned himself under the table and I can't get the angle! Why do I have to go to smelly work and leave them?!??!:Arghh


----------



## SbanR

Emmasian said:


> Pumpkin Pussycats in the snow...
> 
> View attachment 346289
> View attachment 346290
> View attachment 346291
> 
> 
> Desperate to get one of Teddy but he's enthroned himself under the table and I can't get the angle! Why do I have to go to smelly work and leave them?!??!:Arghh


A dedicated mummy photographer would lie down on the ground


----------



## Emmasian

Got a couple of Teddy! Not easy as he has discovered the "snow scamper" and is charging about going "Brrrrr".

Not sure about this white stuff Mummy...










Yes I know I'm gorgeous now go get my breakfast!


----------



## Emmasian

SbanR said:


> A dedicated mummy photographer would lie down on the ground


I did eventually step outside, does that count!?? Gotta go to work now ugh.


----------



## Summercat

@Emmasian 
It is hard to leave them isn't it, I find it easiest when my guy is snoozing harder when he wants to play. Of course welcome home cuddles help:Cat


----------



## Summercat

Favorite spot


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Pumpkin Pussycats in the snow...
> 
> View attachment 346289
> View attachment 346290
> View attachment 346291
> 
> 
> Desperate to get one of Teddy but he's enthroned himself under the table and I can't get the angle! Why do I have to go to smelly work and leave them?!??!:Arghh


Aw lovely photos, they are so beautiful!
I so wanted to take mojo out yesterday when it was snowing, but saffi was bouncing about trying to play with him and I dont take him out when she is all playful and up and about. But by the time she settled down for her nap and I took him out, the snow had stopped and it was sunny! He would have loved the snow I think, he is so brave and confident outside now and has a literal toddler tantrum when I bring him in!


----------



## Chellacat

Emmasian said:


> Pumpkin Pussycats in the snow...
> 
> View attachment 346289
> View attachment 346290
> View attachment 346291
> 
> 
> Desperate to get one of Teddy but he's enthroned himself under the table and I can't get the angle! Why do I have to go to smelly work and leave them?!??!:Arghh


Wow! The pumpkins look amazing against the back drop of snow! That Raffa is such a confident boy, he knows he is the best looking ginger south of the Antonine Wall! Sasha thinks Raffa looks fab posing at the wall and wants some tips on how to look so fluffy!


----------



## Emmasian

Aw Rafa says thank you very much and thinks Sasha is doing rather well in the fluffy front himself! He also thinks Mojo would love the snow and should drag his poor suffering non fluffy mummy out in it asap!

To be fair they did rather well this morning. Half an hour's scampering and being generally worshipped, then I left them with large breakfasts with heating on. I think snoozy time was beckoning!


----------



## Smuge

We recently discovered that a group of girls that walk past our house on their way home from school like to stand at our windows and stare into our house. its more than a little weird, but I know what they are looking for:










Bloody posers are always attracting attention when they sit at the window


----------



## jadeh31

Forever watching my every move. He's in the huff as I'm painting my hall and need to shut him away until it's dry. Not amused that he can't stare at me painting :Banghead


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Aw lovely photos, they are so beautiful!
> I so wanted to take mojo out yesterday when it was snowing, but saffi was bouncing about trying to play with him and I dont take him out when she is all playful and up and about. But by the time she settled down for her nap and I took him out, the snow had stopped and it was sunny! He would have loved the snow I think, he is so brave and confident outside now and has a literal toddler tantrum when I bring him in!


Don't worry. There'll be lotsa opportunity in the next few days. Looking f/w to photos n video

There was a hilarious clip of someone's meezer/tonk running n hopping to the shed n back, vocalising all the time. This was last snowfall. Could Thu proud mummy post it again please?


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Don't worry. There'll be lotsa opportunity in the next few days. Looking f/w to photos n video
> 
> There was a hilarious clip of someone's meezer/tonk running n hopping to the shed n back, vocalising all the time. This was last snowfall. Could Thu proud mummy post it again please?


Will be on it just for you!
Yesterday's selfie.


----------



## Whompingwillow

I'm case you didn't believe me about how much she loves tinsel balls






Pretty in the sun


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> I'm case you didn't believe me about how much she loves tinsel balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty in the sun
> View attachment 346339


After seeing how much Saffi loved her tinsel balls I ordered a pack for Jessie off the ZP sale. Madam wasn't impressed.


----------



## SbanR

It's exhausting, waiting out the snow


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> After seeing how much Saffi loved her tinsel balls I ordered a pack for Jessie off the ZP sale. Madam wasn't impressed.


Haha mojo turns his nose up to tinsel balls too.


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> At long last.... the bedroom has fallen
> View attachment 346272
> 
> 
> View attachment 346273
> 
> View attachment 346274
> 
> 
> Well sort of... we actually swapped around our bedrooms and are now using a room that they always had access to so this room was never really Tali's territory.
> 
> But the boys are more hyper than Tali so we arent sure if this is a long term thing. They loved sleeping with us when we all had to go to my mums for a funeral, so they are being given a trial


Think its safe to say that they are enjoying the new arrangement, my OH had a doctors appointment so was off work today. Just walked into the bedroom to get something and found most of the household fast asleep










Then walked out into the kitchen and found Tali fast asleep there:










*sigh*


----------



## SbanR

Jessie whacks at the leaves of this poor plant ( with her claws out!) when she's being naughty. Immediately moves away n gives me an innocent look when I try to get a pic of her at it


----------



## MissKittyKat

First catscapade for Gizmo out in the snow

Mya ran out and straight back in too senstive for her little tootsies.
























Gizmo was loving it hoping and skipping all around the garden x


----------



## Psygon

I had been wondering how Jammy was making the jump on to the kitchen work bench... Little monkey.  and yes, like a proper slave my first instinct on seeing this was 'quick, photo op!'


----------



## Charity

Toppy's had such a nice relaxing evening asleep on my lap until a moment ago when Bunty came along and ruined it all. She just plonks herself down right on top of him. He had to wriggle out from underneath her and was not a happy bunny.


----------



## Psygon

Ed does that to whoever is sat on my knee. They don't always wriggle out


----------



## Whompingwillow

The poor neglected boy only got 10 minutes as I have no gloves and my hands were going numb








I cant get enough of his tiny paw prints <3!


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
No glovesompus


----------



## Emmasian

Gaah you big wimp! I was being told to lie down in the snow to get the best picture of Teddypudding yesterday!

Seriously though it's lovely to see his little intrepid face exploring the new world.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> No glovesompus


I know! Its something I always lose. When I was bike riding it was a must, and since I haven't been able to have my bike with me I havent bothered to buy a pair of gloves, plus this winter really wasnt bad. Very odd!! Have to get a pair and sew elastic bands on them and attatch them to my coat like my mum did when we were small haha



Emmasian said:


> Gaah you big wimp! I was being told to lie down in the snow to get the best picture of Teddypudding yesterday!
> 
> Seriously though it's lovely to see his little intrepid face exploring the new world.


Hahaha I know I really am a wimp! Mojo will be agreeing with you big time.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Because you said I was a wimp....we went back outside

















Snowy whiskers








But guess who ended up being the whimp this time! He has always been a big drama queen!! Shaking his paw vigorously at the snow and then he ran inside. First time ever that he has voluntarily gone inside. I mean....If we MUST go inside... 

Definitely a better day for broom dancing








Not that I am trying to sweep or anything


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Mojo looks adorable in those photos his coat is made for outdoors in winter, he is a Kurilian Bobtail after all:Cat


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha and Maizy have both been out in the snow this morning but only to use the loo (even though there are two indoor litter trays) Too deep for them to be comfortable playing though! About a foot and a half of snow in the back garden at time of this post!


----------



## ewelsh

Someone is fed up of this snow already!


----------



## lymorelynn

Star of Wonder being a brave boy, waiting for his turn at the vet's yesterday evening







- 1st vaccinations


----------



## ewelsh

What a brave boy you are Star of wonder.

Awwww he does look awfully worried, but look at his eyes! Big blue eyes gorgeous


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> What a brave boy you are Star of wonder.
> 
> Awwww he does look awfully worried, but look at his eyes! Big blue eyes gorgeous


We didn't tell the others but he was my vet's favourite :Cat The big girls went for their boosters and check ups too and vet was very impressed with their lovely clean teeth


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Someone is fed up of this snow already!
> 
> View attachment 346566


Come on Loulou, don't be a wuss, get out there!


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Come on Loulou, don't be a wuss, get out there!


I dare you to try putting her out @Charity


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I dare you to try putting her out @Charity


No, that's fine, I'll pass thanks


----------



## Emmasian

Whompingwillow said:


> Because you said I was a wimp....we went back outside
> View attachment 346500
> 
> 
> View attachment 346536
> 
> Snowy whiskers
> View attachment 346537
> 
> But guess who ended up being the whimp this time! He has always been a big drama queen!! Shaking his paw vigorously at the snow and then he ran inside. First time ever that he has voluntarily gone inside. I mean....If we MUST go inside...
> 
> Definitely a better day for broom dancing
> View attachment 346541
> 
> Not that I am trying to sweep or anything


Oh he is just so sweet with his snowy whiskers! I love it when they are all full of snowflakes and shake them off with a big beam on their face!

@Chellacat Sasha looks most dissatisfied at the state of play, but I was impressed by his intrepid foray on the video in the other thread!

Tonight we had no further snow, but the car said minus seven and the wind chill was vicious. My guys insisted on going out and Ted wouldn't come back in! He sat on the table sniffing the air for about half an hour and I was terrified he'd freeze solid. Very smug he was when he finally came in. Lots of "Brrrrr's".


----------



## SbanR

Emmasian said:


> Oh he is just so sweet with his snowy whiskers! I love it when they are all full of snowflakes and shake them off with a big beam on their face!
> 
> @Chellacat Sasha looks most dissatisfied at the state of play, but I was impressed by his intrepid foray on the video in the other thread!
> 
> Tonight we had no further snow, but the car said minus seven and the wind chill was vicious. My guys insisted on going out and Ted wouldn't come back in! He sat on the table sniffing the air for about half an hour and I was terrified he'd freeze solid. Very smug he was when he finally came in. Lots of "Brrrrr's".


No more photos???!


----------



## Emmasian

Not yet, but hopefully Mummy will be lying in the snow again come the weekend!


----------



## Shrike

One I didn't put on the snow thread - might take some more at the weekend if still snowy.


----------



## SbanR

Emmasian said:


> Not yet, but hopefully Mummy will be lying in the snow again come the weekend!


 Look forward to the promised treat.
And stop telling fibs. You chickened out of lying down the last time


----------



## Shrike

Well my inconvenience waiting for the boiler man to fix my "boiler that doesn't like the cold" is working to Brooke's advantage! Normally she has to snuggle up in her igloo when I'm at work, but today there is a radiator on - happy days!

















(appologies for the state of the wall paper! Some low level damp that I can't get to the bottom of  - plus Madame likes to use it as an extra scratching post!)


----------



## CatsTeaBones

Ruby's opinion of the snowy whiteness outside.
My lot haven't set a paw outside since it started.


----------



## jadeh31

We're snowed in so what else to do but nap


----------



## Summercat

Biggs can't go out in our metropolis but the flat has been cold (outside weather minus 15 day minus 19 eve), solution, lie under a rug on the heated floor:Cat


----------



## Psygon

Ed warming his tummy mid pipecleaner play session


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Biggs can't go out in our metropolis but the flat has been cold (outside weather minus 15 day minus 19 eve), solution, lie under a rug on the heated floor:Cat
> View attachment 346733


Clever boy. That's the way to keep warm


----------



## Chellacat

Maizy this morning. She was following me about purring for food and a little bit of a cuddle!


----------



## Charity

The novelty of the snow has worn off now, time to have a snooze and get toastie


----------



## Charity

Chellacat said:


> Maizy this morning. She was following me about purring for food and a little bit of a cuddle!
> 
> View attachment 346755


She's such a little cutie


----------



## Smuge

Snow isnt so bad when you are a spoilt housecat


































(I never noticed you can still tell where she was spayed, harder to notice in real life)


----------



## Emmasian

Someone has the right idea, I just wish they made radiator beds for Mummys. He keeps swiping Teddy when he walks past and obviously finding it funny, but heaven help him when Ted gets fed up with it!


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## ChaosCat

The new huuuuuge barrel is well liked, space enough for both on top besides offering so much better climbing opportunities than the ordinary ones. Sorry for the blurred photo, but taking photos overhead is not that easy.


----------



## Charity

Toppy has been so bored today as he can't go outside and spy. He hasn't gone to sleep all day, just sat looking thoroughly miserable.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
I like that barrel!


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Toppy has been so bored today as he can't go outside and spy. He hasn't gone to sleep all day, just sat looking thoroughly miserable.
> 
> View attachment 346921


Awwwww Toppy darling! What a face! It won't last I promise! :Kiss


----------



## lymorelynn

Poor Toppy


----------



## Charity

I did give Toppy the opportunity to go out just before dinner as he was meowing which meant he wanted the loo but he took one look and decided not. Used his litter tray about five minutes later.


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> @ChaosCat
> I like that barrel!


It is great, so glad I bought it. Always wondered why barrels had interlocking caves- no need with the normal ones.
But with this 170 cm high barrel the girls like climbing outside, going from cave to cave inside, resting on top, playfighting from cave to cave... It's great fun indeed.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Charity said:


> Toppy has been so bored today as he can't go outside and spy. He hasn't gone to sleep all day, just sat looking thoroughly miserable.
> 
> View attachment 346921


Gizmo doesn't know what to do with himself either!


----------



## SbanR

MissKittyKat said:


> Gizmo doesn't know what to do with himself either!
> 
> View attachment 346925


The expression on that face!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Gizmo is stunning! X


----------



## MissKittyKat

ewelsh said:


> Gizmo is stunning! X


Thankyou. He knows it which also makes him a cheeky chappy


----------



## jadeh31

Another day of chilling in the house for us! Still snowed in


----------



## Sophisticat

Lovely pics. Here's my kitten Fuzz after a play in the snow!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Can you guess what belongs there?


----------



## Charity

A packet of Dreamies ??


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> A packet of Dreamies ??


No.. that would be saffi there if it was


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Ok, if not treats, his harness to go outside?


----------



## ChaosCat

My plan was baking a cake, Annie's plans were different, though.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Whompingwillow said:


> Can you guess what belongs there?
> View attachment 346937


I've had to put a child lock on the cupboard in our cat room for this reason! It didn't take Gizmo long to learn how to open the door and Mya just oversees the whole thing like the supervisor!
It's funny to watch sometimes x


----------



## SbanR

Agree with @Summercat . I think I see a woollen hat and some folded material. Hope you've got a pair of gloves by now


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> My plan was baking a cake, Annie's plans were different, though.
> 
> View attachment 346944


LOL, that's brilliant.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> My plan was baking a cake, Annie's plans were different, though.
> 
> View attachment 346944


As long as Annie doesn't think it's a new litter tray


----------



## Whompingwillow

MissKittyKat said:


> I've had to put a child lock on the cupboard in our cat room for this reason! It didn't take Gizmo long to learn how to open the door and Mya just oversees the whole thing like the supervisor!
> It's funny to watch sometimes x


That's a good idea haha. Yes, mojo is a genius at opening doors. Sometimes I just watch him because it's actually very cute and clever the way he does it. He can only pull doors open though , not push. And saffi is the opposite. She can push open a door to get out but not pull..
To add, like mya watches gizmo, mojo does exactly the same thing when saffi is breaking into food or treats haha! The minxes


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> My plan was baking a cake, Annie's plans were different, though.
> 
> View attachment 346944


Hehe 
Cat cake!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Ok, if not treats, his harness to go outside?


He never actively seeks treats like saffi does. I'll give you a clue of what he does actively seek (although his lead is a good guess. He will end up dropping it by my feet like a dog knowing him..)








That's the kind of thing he goes for... pulls all the attathments out the cupboard and then picks which one is best to knock off the counter and chase... I guess that's not a clue now ..


----------



## ewelsh

I had cupboard shufflers! We used to think we were being burgled, of course it was Libby! So I put all her toys in a small wicker log basket like the dogs and she helps herself as and when.


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow

Ah the Purrs in our Hearts type attachments

Biggles does the same if he can get the rod or the pieces out of the cupboard.

I feel bad sometimes, as even with the less exciting rod/wand toys he will drag them into the room where I am and sit by them looking at me. Sometimes I can't stop what I am doing to play, poor guy.


----------



## ewelsh

I’m ashamed to say I sometimes attach a toy to my Labradors swinging tail, this gives Libby hours of fun, my Labrador thinks it funny too


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I'm ashamed to say I sometimes attach a toy to my Labradors swinging tail, this gives Libby hours of fun, my Labrador thinks it funny too


I don't know whether to give this a 'like' or call the RSPCA!


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
Well as long as it is a long string and the lab does not get swiped.


----------



## Purplecatlover

I started feeling very panicky and shaky when I got up this morning and my mind was so busy with random thoughts - some bad. so I took my tablets, got into bed and played some music. As soon as I got into bed this little fellow came and joined me. He got really close and was so gentle. As soon as he purrs it makes me feel instantly better, knowing he's comfy and happy. Didn't leave my side for 30/45 mins until I'd calmed down a little and felt sleepy. Cats are truly amazing animals :Happy


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> I don't know whether to give this a 'like' or call the RSPCA!


Ha! I only do it for Libby, now Lottie NO WAY


----------



## ewelsh

Faye1995 said:


> I started feeling very panicky and shaky when I got up this morning and my mind was so busy with random thoughts - some bad. so I took my tablets, got into bed and played some music. As soon as I got into bed this little fellow came and joined me. He got really close and was so gentle. As soon as he purrs it makes me feel instantly better, knowing he's comfy and happy. Didn't leave my side for 30/45 mins until I'd calmed down a little and felt sleepy. Cats are truly amazing animals :Happy
> 
> View attachment 346959


I think animals are in tune with our feelings! It's a fact that they can lower our blood pressure and relive stress. Good boy Jasper, looking after your mummy xx


----------



## Summercat

@Faye1995 
Sweet Jasper :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie was so kind to let me bake the cake after all. 
She agreed to humans sometimes needing treats, too.


----------



## Charity

Faye1995 said:


> I started feeling very panicky and shaky when I got up this morning and my mind was so busy with random thoughts - some bad. so I took my tablets, got into bed and played some music. As soon as I got into bed this little fellow came and joined me. He got really close and was so gentle. As soon as he purrs it makes me feel instantly better, knowing he's comfy and happy. Didn't leave my side for 30/45 mins until I'd calmed down a little and felt sleepy. Cats are truly amazing animals :Happy
> 
> View attachment 346959


Well done Jasper, you're a star.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I'm ashamed to say I sometimes attach a toy to my Labradors swinging tail, this gives Libby hours of fun, my Labrador thinks it funny too


There's your answer @Summercat !! Get a dog 
Not sure if it needs to be a Labrador or wether a smaller breed will have the same tail strength


----------



## ewelsh

Labrador everytime! My terrier would not be impressed!


----------



## Charity

Our JR would never have stood for that but then you couldn't really play that game with a tail like this could you?


----------



## Whompingwillow

His new favourite place








And of course looking beautiful


----------



## ewelsh

Whompingwillow said:


> His new favourite place
> View attachment 346964
> 
> And of course looking beautiful


Look at his eyes! Who could say no to those!


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> Look at his eyes! Who could say no to those!


Not me... well not for long anyway


----------



## Smuge




----------



## ewelsh

That’s an odd looking beige and brown cat tree


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> I'm ashamed to say I sometimes attach a toy to my Labradors swinging tail, this gives Libby hours of fun, my Labrador thinks it funny too


Oh we so need pics!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Last night we played spot the Huck!


----------



## Purplecatlover

He's so cute. Makes my heart melt xxx


----------



## Jaf

"It's not what it looks like!" Says Mari...bunny is suspiciously quiet!


----------



## Charity

We've had a nice warm, lazy day


----------



## Whompingwillow

I think saffi just contemplated sitting on my lap :-O








This is close enough








Meanwhile mojo is literally screaming the house down. I'm not getting up no way


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> I think saffi just contemplated sitting on my lap :-O
> View attachment 347051
> 
> This is close enough
> View attachment 347052
> 
> Meanwhile mojo is literally screaming the house down. I'm not getting up no way


Is this the first time?


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> I think saffi just contemplated sitting on my lap :-O
> View attachment 347051
> 
> This is close enough
> View attachment 347052
> 
> Meanwhile mojo is literally screaming the house down. I'm not getting up no way


That's far better than a hot water bottle. Mojo must be shouting to Toppy as he's doing the same thing, shouting at the top of his voice. Suppose I'll have to get up in a minute.


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Is this the first time?


Yes!! She is not a lap cat. She likes to be very near and she used to like resting her head on my ankles but she has never sat on my lap or this close to me on the sofa


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> That's far better than a hot water bottle. Mojo must be shouting to Toppy as he's doing the same thing, shouting at the top of his voice. Suppose I'll have to get up in a minute.


Oh they must be! Maybe they have entered into a choir and are doing their practicing? Poor us. I am Not getting up u til saffi does


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning


----------



## Matrod

The face of innocence :Angelic five minutes ago there were strange noises emanating from the kitchen, upon investigation it appeared Rodney decided it was lunch time already & was helping himself to half a tray of food I'd got out the fridge to warm up for lunch. He keeps looking over to where it was in case it magically appears.


----------



## ChaosCat

And here comes the next sequel of 'Annie helping in the kitchen'. 
Has anybody tried cat in the slowcooker yet?


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
So cute!


----------



## ewelsh

Snow has almost gone, so Lottie can play with her ball again


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Good morning


And who is this may I ask? Coco?


----------



## ewelsh

Someone call cat protection! Rodney is being starved, he is now having to fend for himself


Outrageous


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> And who is this may I ask? Coco?


That was baby Holly :Cat - the rest of them were either side of me


----------



## Charity

Normal service will be resumed shortly..as soon as Toppy GETS OFF!! 










_Sorry, is there something the matter?









_


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> That was baby Holly :Cat - the rest of them were either side of me


NO  my goodness, she's like Coco! X


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Normal service will be resumed shortly..as soon as Toppy GETS OFF!!
> 
> View attachment 347085
> 
> 
> _Sorry, is there something the matter?
> 
> View attachment 347086
> _


Maybe Toppy is having a panic that your looking at other cats.!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Maybe Toppy is having a panic that your looking at other cats.!


I think he sees the laptop as competition for my lap as he often comes when I'm on it and tries to muscle in now.


----------



## ewelsh

Ha! Loulou does this too, she will actually look me right in the face, then slowly look to the screen almost sighing! Then if I still don’t give her enough attention she will place her bottom right on top! That normally does the trick!


----------



## Shrike

The Beast From The East is finally leaving!








Brooke has been patrolling pretty much as normal thoughout - though down time in the igloo has been noticeably longer


----------



## Charity

Shrike said:


> The Beast From The East is finally leaving!
> View attachment 347089
> 
> Brooke has been patrolling pretty much as normal thoughout - though down time in the igloo has been noticeably longer
> View attachment 347090


That first photo is beautiful, very Spring like if you ignore the snow


----------



## Summercat




----------



## Psygon

My OH found Ted like this. Comfy!


----------



## Matrod

ewelsh said:


> Someone call cat protection! Rodney is being starved, he is now having to fend for himself
> 
> Outrageous


He had to have some chicken with his lunch as he'd eaten so much of it & was looking bemused at being short changed


----------



## ewelsh

I love Rodney x


----------



## ZoeM

My foster cat, 9 months old and very timid. She's come out now my guests have gone.


----------



## Matrod

ZoeM said:


> My foster cat, 9 months old and very timid. She's come out now my guests have gone.
> View attachment 347107


She's gorgeous :Cat


----------



## ZoeM

Matrod said:


> She's gorgeous :Cat


It's been 6 weeks or so with her, and I'm at the 'should I just keep her' stage, cus she is ridiculously cute! But she is on the website ready for homing. She is amazing. When friends come over, she hides out on the wardrobe but slow blinks at them from a distance. And she loves other cats and even gets on with my grumpy tortie!


----------



## Matrod

Enjoying the sun after the gloom of the last few days, this was in between lunches  the pink fleece is a new addition, I put it out a few weeks ago when he was looking uncomfortable lying on the hard work surface & he thinks it's the best thing ever so of course it had to stay.


----------



## Matrod

ZoeM said:


> It's been 6 weeks or so with her, and I'm at the 'should I just keep her' stage, cus she is ridiculously cute! But she is on the website ready for homing. She is amazing. When friends come over, she hides out on the wardrobe but slow blinks at them from a distance. And she loves other cats and even gets on with my grumpy tortie!


I'm sure she'll get snapped up in no time with those beautiful eyes, if you don't cave that is!


----------



## ZoeM

@Matrod I love your old guy! I was trying to get Snaf more comfy as he was perched next to the radiator, but he won't sleep on anything but couch so he just slept next to the blanket.


----------



## ewelsh

ZoeM said:


> My foster cat, 9 months old and very timid. She's come out now my guests have gone.
> View attachment 347107


What a beauty!

I think someone has fallen for her!


----------



## ewelsh

Matrod said:


> Enjoying the sun after the gloom of the last few days, this was in between lunches  the pink fleece is a new addition, I put it out a few weeks ago when he was looking uncomfortable lying on the hard work surface & he thinks it's the best thing ever so of course it had to stay.
> 
> View attachment 347108
> View attachment 347109


Full chicken tummy and sun bathing! You have a wonderful life Rodders old boy! X


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> Enjoying the sun after the gloom of the last few days, this was in between lunches  the pink fleece is a new addition, I put it out a few weeks ago when he was looking uncomfortable lying on the hard work surface & he thinks it's the best thing ever so of course it had to stay.
> 
> View attachment 347108
> View attachment 347109


Don't you just love him xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Looking quite majestic like a lion at the moment - he is getting bigger no?


----------



## ewelsh

He is getting a big boy, always been handsome though! X


----------



## ZoeM

@Whompingwillow Those paws! :Kiss


----------



## Whompingwillow

ZoeM said:


> @Whompingwillow Those paws! :Kiss


Hehe I know! He is so cute I love his little big paws.


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Looking quite majestic like a lion at the moment - he is getting bigger no?
> View attachment 347110


He looks just like one of those bobcats you see on wildlife films


----------



## TriTri

I found Naughty Max behaving earlier.. and I have evidence.. ( How could his previous owners replace him with a dog? Their loss is my gain).


----------



## TriTri

Whompingwillow said:


> Looking quite majestic like a lion at the moment - he is getting bigger no?
> View attachment 347110


Whompingwillow, he's gorgeous. Wow! He is very handsome.


----------



## TriTri

Matrod said:


> Enjoying the sun after the gloom of the last few days, this was in between lunches  the pink fleece is a new addition, I put it out a few weeks ago when he was looking uncomfortable lying on the hard work surface & he thinks it's the best thing ever so of course it had to stay.
> 
> View attachment 347108
> View attachment 347109


He's lovely Matrod.


----------



## ZoeM

TriTri said:


> I found Naughty Max behaving earlier.. and I have evidence.. ( How could his previous owners replace him with a dog? Their loss is my gain).
> View attachment 347114


That brought tears to my eyes. How could they? Grrrr... He sure is your gain. He is absolutely stunning! xxx


----------



## TriTri

ZoeM said:


> That brought tears to my eyes. How could they? Grrrr... He sure is your gain. He is absolutely stunning! xxx


@ZoeM thank you! 
He'd been trying to move in with me for four years anyway, so it worked out well in the end. I couldn't believe it when she said he wasn't a lap cat! He's always been a lap cat with me!


----------



## Clairabella

TriTri said:


> I found Naughty Max behaving earlier.. and I have evidence.. ( How could his previous owners replace him with a dog? Their loss is my gain).
> View attachment 347114


Cat envy ❤


----------



## Whompingwillow

Just sitting looking pretty dahhling


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Are Mojos parents big cats? He is certainly growing!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Are Mojos parents big cats? He is certainly growing!


They were fairly big yes  stocky!


----------



## ewelsh

Loulou having a little play with her banana cat nip










Little scratch whilst near her post










Extra scratches just to irritate Lottie










Why do I feel I'm being watch










Help she's spotted me!










Help I'm stuck now!

Mummy get Loulou off my post!


----------



## Summercat

@ewelsh 
Lovely pics, also looks like spring may have sprung down your way.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Loulou having a little play with her banana cat nip
> 
> View attachment 347133
> 
> 
> Little scratch whilst near her post
> 
> View attachment 347134
> 
> 
> Extra scratches just to irritate Lottie
> 
> View attachment 347135
> 
> 
> Why do I feel I'm being watch
> 
> View attachment 347136
> 
> 
> Help she's spotted me!
> 
> View attachment 347137
> 
> 
> Help I'm stuck now!
> 
> Mummy get Loulou off my post!
> 
> View attachment 347138


 Lovely story line


----------



## ewelsh

Needless to say I detached loulou, then when Lottie came in she tried to duff up Loulou, I am now thinking I need two scratching posts!


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> Needless to say I detached loulou, then when Lottie came in she tried to duff up Loulou, I am now thinking I need two scratching posts!


Brooke's got three now . Plus the horizontal scratcher and the door mat, carpets, wall paper and, of course, my new sofa!


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> Brooke's got three now . Plus the horizontal scratcher and the door mat, carpets, wall paper and, of course, my new sofa!


On no not the new sofa! Naughty Brooke!

Libby used to use my hall carpet as a scratching post so I bought those double sided self adhesive stripes, it worked after she got stuck! Very cheap and might deter her.


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> On no not the new sofa! Naughty Brooke!
> 
> Libby used to use my hall carpet as a scratching post so I bought those double sided self adhesive stripes, it worked after she got stuck! Very cheap and might deter her.


I might give the sticky a go, but its a big sofa and she is quite random as to where she claws. Its annoying as she knows full well I don't like her doing it and she does like her double height post - just not as fun as cloth I suppose. (


----------



## jasperthecat

We rarely use the lounge, particularly since Jasper came to us as at first when we let him in he used to enjoy scratching on the art deco style salmon coloured 3 piece suite which I bought around 20 years ago. It's like new and cost around 3 grand back then and still as stylish today but wouldn't be if we'd let him loose on his own in there. However, since we got him a thick 1metre high fat scratching post and his cat barrel, he's stopped attacking the suite so we can leave him in there unattended without worry.
His other favourite was scratching the new bed base and was beginning to make a right mess of it until I wrapped the base in foam backed radiator foil which is concealed by the deep valance sheet. When I first fitted it he was not amused but again, once he'd got his cat barrel, he left the bed alone and concentrated on that as it's sat in front of the bedroom window. Or should I say it was until I gave it to my daughter for her two cats as a thank you for having Jasper while we went on holiday. He's been a bit miffed at it not being there but I didn't want to risk him being put off it by the scent left by the other cats while he was away so a new one is on it's way as I speak. I've also got him the extra large model this time as his last one was the large model but just a bit too small for Jasper's size.

He's not a carpet clawer but I have noticed him when he's been in the utility room, occasionally clawing at the door mat...it's one of those rubber ones with parquet pattern stiff carpet material inlays...he seems to like that and for anyone with a carpet clawer, it's probably worth the few pound investment to see if they will use that instead of the expensive carpets most of us have. If they don't take to it, it can still be used by slaves as a doormat.


----------



## Smuge

When I said that Garfield needs a bath before making his show debut on Saturday... this wasn't really what I had in mind:


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Needless to say I detached loulou, then when Lottie came in she tried to duff up Loulou, I am now thinking I need two scratching posts!


Three surely?! Or is poor Libby going to be the deprived child


----------



## ewelsh

Do you all have several scratching posts 

Oh dear, I am a meany then, I've only ever had one main one, the other is a barrel but they aren't as interested tearing that to shreds 

Bad slave, so yes @SbanR my girls are deprived 

Shall rectify ASAP


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Do you all have several scratching posts
> 
> Oh dear, I am a meany then, I've only ever had one main one, the other is a barrel but they aren't as interested tearing that to shreds
> 
> Bad slave, so yes @SbanR my girls are deprived
> 
> Shall rectify ASAP


Mine have the cat tree which technically has about 6 posts, then a small post under their basket. But both are in the same room, practically beside each other.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh stop, I am a bad slave! :Shy

I did have a cat tree once, but it broke under Loulou weight!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Singing songs I made up for him whilst I was in the bath. He loves it trust me

















He minds the rain but he doesn't mind my dripping wet hair when I kiss his nose (hard to see the little droplets it was so funny and sweet)


----------



## Charity

Look at that face and that tummy needs a rub


----------



## ewelsh

Big fluffy tummy xxxx


----------



## Matrod

ewelsh said:


> Loulou having a little play with her banana cat nip
> 
> View attachment 347133
> 
> 
> Little scratch whilst near her post
> 
> View attachment 347134
> 
> 
> Extra scratches just to irritate Lottie
> 
> View attachment 347135
> 
> 
> Why do I feel I'm being watch
> 
> View attachment 347136
> 
> 
> Help she's spotted me!
> 
> View attachment 347137
> 
> 
> Help I'm stuck now!
> 
> Mummy get Loulou off my post!
> 
> View attachment 347138


Love that last pic :Hilarious:Hilarious

I had two cat scratches, Matilda & Rodney had one each as they didn't like each other's.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Don't worry his his belly and face got lots of kisses and rubs. It's unavoidable!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Oh stop, I am a bad slave! :Shy
> 
> I did have a cat tree once, but it broke under Loulou weight!


WOW! I didn't realise Loulou is a porker


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Super cute:Cat


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> WOW! I didn't realise Loulou is a porker


Loulou is a skinny cat in a voluptuous body! She has lost weight since.


----------



## lymorelynn

Ruby is now just over 7 months and growing up to look so like her grandma Gracie. The last of her siblings was spayed today too ( a little late as she was calling when she was booked in earlier)


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh

3 x barrels 
3 x fat boys 
3 x small flat cardboard

Thinking of another barrel (so 1 each) and new fat boys lol!!


----------



## Smuge

The diogenes barrels are fantastic, all 3 love it. One of the best cat things I ever bought


----------



## Whompingwillow

It isn't a very clear video and I missed the bit where he leapt up to where the 'handle' was in desperate attempt to go back out.

He will also howl at the apartment door if I don't take him out on demand:Arghh I wish I had an enclosed garden I think he would be a much happier bunny


----------



## Smuge

zzzz


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> @ewelsh
> 
> 3 x barrels
> 3 x fat boys
> 3 x small flat cardboard
> 
> Thinking of another barrel (so 1 each) and new fat boys lol!!


Oh dear I am a baddddd slave :Shy


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Ruby is now just over 7 months and growing up to look so like her grandma Gracie. The last of her siblings was spayed today too ( a little late as she was calling when she was booked in earlier)
> View attachment 347211


Ruby you ARE so like your Grandma! Beautiful girl x


----------



## Chellacat

Maizy graced me with her presence last night on the back of the sofa, this is the closest she has sat with anyone!








Then she got stuck behind the tv cabinet








This afternoon Sasha joined me for a nap...(DD can't help herself she's always snaping pics when I'm not looking)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









and then we got a Sasha Selfie...


----------



## huckybuck

Marvellous isn't it.

Vet transport is a no go in the HB house! Bought a new one and they are fighting over it....until this afternoon when it's vaccinations for Little H lol (he slept in it all last night but I bet you I can't get him in later)


----------



## Charity

That looks very palatial, much too good for vet visits.


----------



## Charity

Toppy's doing free washes today - one day only


----------



## KittenEevee

My eevees paw.


----------



## lymorelynn

After some of the recent unpleasantness I thought we could share my Siamese blanket


----------



## ChaosCat

That‘s some blanket indeed!


----------



## Charity

The Blanket Bunch


----------



## ewelsh

And what a blanket that is! Could I borrow it maybe for a few years?


----------



## lymorelynn

It does have a life of its own and has been known to nip toes - keeps you warm at night though


----------



## ChaosCat

A toe nipping blanket? I guess that’s acceptable when it looks so comfortable and cute.


----------



## MissKittyKat

How does he manage to sniff out the treats. These were in the kitchen until he stole them and ran off........


----------



## sandy-cat

"I'm asleep. Stop taking pictures of me."


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> It does have a life of its own and has been known to nip toes - keeps you warm at night though


SOLD


----------



## ewelsh

sandy-cat said:


> "I'm asleep. Stop taking pictures of me."


Lovely!


----------



## huckybuck

Such a wuss going to the vets - he trembled all the way there. He's almost 8kg so nearly back to where he was before getting poorly. Vaccinations all done and pedicure too.

Home and all forgotten - though I did wonder if he was taking his annoyance out on Aunty @QOTN 's mousey lol!!


----------



## Emmasian

huckybuck said:


> Such a wuss going to the vets - he trembled all the way there. He's almost 8kg so nearly back to where he was before getting poorly. Vaccinations all done and pedicure too.
> 
> Home and all forgotten - though I did wonder if he was taking his annoyance out on Aunty @QOTN's mousey lol!!
> 
> View attachment 347273


Bless Little H! Maybe he was recalling his recent traumas poor sweetheart. So glad he's banging the weight back on again and got to beat up his mousie.


----------



## ewelsh

I thought the same as @Emmasian memory recall maybe.

Well done Little H, big brave boy, extra kisses and well done for gaining weight xxx


----------



## jasperthecat

Since we brought him back after a 10 day holiday stay with my daughter and her two cats, Jasper has been extra affectionate with us but somewhat unusually subdued and less playful than usual which worried me slightly but all that changed today when I got a delivery from Zooplus!

Yodel delivered his new extra large cat barrel to replace his old large model that I bought him in December and gave it to my daughter's cats who'd used it while he stayed there and I wasn't sure whether or not he'd reject his old one with their scent on it in his own home so to be safe I bought him a new one but bigger this time as his old one was barely big enough for him due to him growing. I also bought him a new wand feather toy and his eyes lit up and was leaping up at it while was unpicking those twisted ties that fasten it to the packaging. No longer was he subdued, he chased it like a cat possessed but the phone rang and while I answered it, he collared it on the bed and the little sod bit through the string on the wand and was throwing the feather toy into the air and catching it and rolling about on the floor with it when I came back into the room. I've just fixed it and it was a right so and so to restring and now he's nagging to play with it.

Earlier today after his play session he was plum tuckered out with all that chasing and rolling around and he came and lay next to me in my study but then he quietly disappeared and when i looked he was laid on top of his new cat barrel without any encouragement from me. It's taller than his old one so now he can look out of the bedroom window without sitting up unlike before. I must admit this new barrel is a bit intrusive compared than his old one but if he's happy, then that's fine by me. His old bed was just about OK for his size in December but he's grown since then so I just hope he doesn't get much bigger as this one is the largest I can get him! I'll also find out if he sleeps on it later tonight as I think he missed his old one.

Relaxing...









Fast asleep...


----------



## Smuge

Got up to use the loo about 4am last night, turned on the lamp to find this beside me:


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Such a wuss going to the vets - he trembled all the way there. He's almost 8kg so nearly back to where he was before getting poorly. Vaccinations all done and pedicure too.
> 
> Home and all forgotten - though I did wonder if he was taking his annoyance out on Aunty @QOTN 's mousey lol!!
> 
> View attachment 347273


Awww! How could you call the poor boy a wuss. He was probably scared you were taking him away again
He looks gorgeous as usual. So pleased to hear he's almost regained his lost weight


----------



## Charity

A little early morning yoga


----------



## Whompingwillow

Uh oh...









Making sure to look very regal even when sleeping


----------



## jasperthecat

Whompingwillow said:


> Uh oh...
> View attachment 347293
> 
> 
> Making sure to look very regal even when sleeping
> View attachment 347294


I hope you were playing the 'Mission Impossible' theme in that first pic


----------



## Purplecatlover

Someone's relaxed!


----------



## ewelsh

Love your duvet cover Faye x


----------



## SbanR

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 347297
> 
> 
> Someone's relaxed!


Jasper looks like he's had a growth spurt in all his recent photos. He's HUGE!!


----------



## Smuge

I know that Ash and Garfield love me. But I have accepted that they will never love me as much as they love Amazon


----------



## Smuge

Tali better be careful, if she sits beside us on the sofa much longer some other cat might claim her job as 'little miss independent'


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper and his straws... the amount that he's had and lost (no idea where hahaha) is ridiculous! He thought he would bring his friend the straw to bed as it's clearly play time:Joyful

Great! It's flying everywhere lol


----------



## Purplecatlover

Ah, nothing nicer than the relaxing sound of a plastic straw being thrown around! I'm so lucky 

Mmm this looks fun.... what is it Mum?








Ah yes, it's the arch enemy the straw!!!! Let me just taste and double check....









Yes that's right don't you come back!!! You've been warned!!!









What did I just say!!!! I will swipe you! And you will regret every messing with me! Do you know how many straws venture into here and never get found!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

the pretty girls - Boughs of Holly








And Mistletoe Kisses


----------



## Purplecatlover

@lymorelynn look at those beautiful eyes and ears... butter wouldn't melt! :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## lymorelynn

And the handsome boys 
Winter's Tale








Star of Wonder








And Snow-in-the-Air


----------



## ewelsh

Oh my goodness! How can anything be so cute.


It’s the eyes every time! Holly is a dream. Well they all are but it’s her eyes! 

Oh I’m in love!


----------



## ewelsh

Jasper those straws don’t stand a chance! 

Go Jasper you tiger! X


----------



## Charity

Faye1995 said:


> Ah, nothing nicer than the relaxing sound of a plastic straw being thrown around! I'm so lucky
> 
> Mmm this looks fun.... what is it Mum?
> View attachment 347339
> 
> Ah yes, it's the arch enemy the straw!!!! Let me just taste and double check....
> View attachment 347340
> 
> 
> Yes that's right don't you come back!!! You've been warned!!!
> View attachment 347342
> 
> 
> What did I just say!!!! I will swipe you! And you will regret every messing with me! Do you know how many straws venture into here and never get found!!!!
> View attachment 347343


Jasper, you are getting so masterful :Kiss



lymorelynn said:


> And the handsome boys
> Winter's Tale
> View attachment 347347
> 
> Star of Wonder
> View attachment 347348
> 
> And Snow-in-the-Air
> View attachment 347349


Those little faces just make you go all mushy :Happy


----------



## Smuge

lymorelynn said:


> the pretty girls - Boughs of Holly
> View attachment 347345
> 
> And Mistletoe Kisses
> View attachment 347346


lovely pics


----------



## Whompingwillow

I came home to this. A flipped over broken plate of food  (which was covered in nutritional yeast sprinkles)








I think its because of my outrageous recent dilemma


----------



## LJC675

You can't beat a warm tummy:


----------



## Charity

One of Toppy's regular naughty habits There's a mesh screen behind the net curtain so we can open the window which he loves sharpening his claws on, whether the curtains there or not.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Poor mojo showing you all how utterly adorable he is and not always yowly


----------



## Whompingwillow

Meanwhile


----------



## Whompingwillow

Uh oh he is awake .... I spoke to soon
















No more sleepy


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Is that last pic a yawn or a meow?


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> One of Toppy's regular naughty habits There's a mesh screen behind the net curtain so we can open the window which he loves sharpening his claws on, whether the curtains there or not.
> 
> View attachment 347384


Oooh Toppy! You look sooo athletic an fit. What a handsome guy:Kiss


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Is that last pic a yawn or a meow?


Both!!! Haha he was meowing then yawned.


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Ah ok, that makes sense as the first looked like a meow but the second I was hoping was not!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Whompingwillow said:


> Both!!! Haha he was meowing then yawned.


Here you go he just wanted to show you his meow


----------



## Summercat

Biggs this morn:


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Ah ok, that makes sense as the first looked like a meow but the second I was hoping was not!


Hahaha oh god yes that would make an awful meow!


----------



## Whompingwillow

:Hilarious








Sorry for the overload... I just couldn't help it. Look at him! Willy nilly nincompoop


----------



## Whompingwillow

"Please can you show you friends on cat chat this photo of me instead"


----------



## Smuge

Could she look more tired if she tried?









She has a tough life, she had to get out of bed at 10 AM today. Poor, mistreated, not at all spoilt floof.

My floofs actually have a busy few days coming up, they are entering their first show at the weekend and Tali and Garfield are going to their breeders house tomorrow. She is going to teach me how to prep them for a show.

Ash is a lot more straightforward.


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
We love Mojo pics:Cat

@Smuge 
Good luck to you and the Floof gang this weekend


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Could she look more tired if she tried?
> View attachment 347402
> 
> 
> She has a tough life, she had to get out of bed at 10 AM today. Poor, mistreated, not at all spoilt floof.
> 
> My floofs actually have a busy few days coming up, they are entering their first show at the weekend and Tali and Garfield are going to their breeders house tomorrow. She is going to teach me how to prep them for a show.
> 
> Ash is a lot more straightforward.


Is Ash staying home on his own or will he accompany Tali n Garfield and watch them being prepped?


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Is Ash staying home on his own or will he accompany Tali n Garfield and watch them being prepped?


We aren't sure. He has never been on his own before and we don't really want to leave him alone

But on the other hand he is going to have to spend an hour or two alone at some point and if we do take him? Well there are about 10 other cats at the house (though amazingly you wouldn't know it unless you saw them), so he will have to either wait in his carrier or in a closed room which doesn't sound a lot of fun. He wont want to sit and watch the other two get bathed/ blow dried.

We think he might be better staying home, he will probably be upset for a little bit then curl up and sleep.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Was wondering when he would finally do this..









"Help me out won't you?!"


----------



## ewelsh

Mojo that is a brilliant photo of you!


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
He looks delighted with himself:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

Hahaha yes he was quite proud (until he panicked)  I was proud too. Loved seeing him run up an actual tree!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Such a hard life...
His tail is so long hahaha!

He is loving red hot chilli peppers! He has great taste xx


----------



## ewelsh

Ha it looks like Jasper is watching TV. Doesn’t that stool colour compliment Jasper well


----------



## Purplecatlover

ewelsh said:


> Ha it looks like Jasper is watching TV. Doesn't that stool colour compliment Jasper well


He's recently become obsessed with the tv, he normally sits on the tv cabinet thing right in front of the tv and watches it !!! The cover is a throw from primark as jasper Just loves scratching the pouffe thing underneath


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> Could she look more tired if she tried?
> View attachment 347402
> 
> 
> She has a tough life, she had to get out of bed at 10 AM today. Poor, mistreated, not at all spoilt floof.
> 
> My floofs actually have a busy few days coming up, they are entering their first show at the weekend and Tali and Garfield are going to their breeders house tomorrow. She is going to teach me how to prep them for a show.
> 
> Ash is a lot more straightforward.


The very best of luck for you & the floofs at the weekend show. Hope you enjoy it. I'm sure your chilled out gang will just take it in their stride xx


----------



## ewelsh

Poor Libby's got a sore eye again and doesn't she look sorry for herself!

View attachment 347440


----------



## Shrike

Poor Libby! Some treats would make it better, I'm sure!


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## Charity

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 347449


Look at those wide eyes


----------



## lymorelynn

What a gorgeous photo @slartibartfast :Cat


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> Could she look more tired if she tried?
> View attachment 347402
> 
> 
> She has a tough life, she had to get out of bed at 10 AM today. Poor, mistreated, not at all spoilt floof.
> 
> My floofs actually have a busy few days coming up, they are entering their first show at the weekend and Tali and Garfield are going to their breeders house tomorrow. She is going to teach me how to prep them for a show.
> 
> Ash is a lot more straightforward.


Tali looks so much different now, but comparing the most recent pic I took of her with the very first one I took? I can still very clearly see its the same cat

















How could anyone go to visit this cat and not bring her home?










her breeder sent us this pic a few days later and our hearts melted








She still has a curly mane lol


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Poor Libby's got a sore eye again and doesn't she look sorry for herself!
> 
> View attachment 347440
> 
> 
> View attachment 347454


Aww poor girl, sending lots of healing vibes to sweet Libby xx


----------



## Smuge

ebonycat said:


> The very best of luck for you & the floofs at the weekend show. Hope you enjoy it. I'm sure your chilled out gang will just take it in their stride xx


Aww thank you so much


----------



## Emmasian

Whompingwillow said:


> Was wondering when he would finally do this..
> View attachment 347404
> 
> 
> "Help me out won't you?!"
> View attachment 347405


That's brilliant of Mojo up the tree: Heeeyyyy look at me guys!

@ewelsh hope her poor little eye is better soon. She does look a bit woebegone!

@Smuge good luck this weekend. I'm sure you will knock 'em dead.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> Poor Libby's got a sore eye again and doesn't she look sorry for herself!
> 
> View attachment 347440
> 
> 
> View attachment 347454


Poor Libby . Kisses to her eye xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> That's brilliant of Mojo up the tree: Heeeyyyy look at me guys!
> 
> @ewelsh hope her poor little eye is better soon. She does look a bit woebegone!
> 
> @Smuge good luck this weekend. I'm sure you will knock 'em dead.


Yeah bless him  hehe I have been waiting for the day he runs up this tree, its bvery sweet how he chats to the birds from the bottom usually. He was like hey look at me! Then oh my god I dont think I will ever be able to get back down, help!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Good luck this weekend @Smuge I cant wait to hear how it goes


----------



## ewelsh

Thank you, I'm bathing her eye in warm salty water! With extra treats.

Good luck @Smuge may the force of cat chat be with you


----------



## Smuge

Thanks everyone  its my first time so i'm not going with expectation of winning or anything, just want to see how they take to it.

I wouldn't say no to a ribbon or two though!


----------



## Summercat

@ewelsh 
Hope Libby's eye is better today. She has such a cute round face she reminds me of some of the Beatrix Potter cats.


----------



## Charity

Not getting up today


----------



## Matrod

ewelsh said:


> Poor Libby's got a sore eye again and doesn't she look sorry for herself!
> 
> View attachment 347440
> 
> 
> View attachment 347454


Poor Libby, I hope her eye is better this morning. Extra treats required I think!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Thank you, I'm bathing her eye in warm salty water! With extra treats.


How's my girlfriend today? Sending lots of licks and hope you're feeling better, T xx


----------



## Charity

They are trying a little thought transference here. Its lunchtime and they are deliberately sitting right in front of me and staring, hoping the message will get through


----------



## ewelsh

And have you read their minds yet @Charity? Bunty looks very serious


----------



## Smuge

going to be a noisy car ride


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Smuge that is priceless. if I have to take two of my cats, I face the carriers so they can see each other, not that they were any quieter but must make them feel less isolated

Safe journey and have fun!


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Smuge that is priceless. if I have to take two of my cats, I face the carriers so they can see each other, not that they were any quieter but must make them feel less isolated
> 
> Safe journey and have fun!


We are just going to visit their breeder today

Tali's bag is on my knee, there hasnt a peep out of her ( she used to be awful in the car) she is being an angel like always

The boys are strapped in the back seats, they can see (and hear) each other









I love these Amazon cases and the fluffs all like to nap in them if we leave them sitting out, so I guess they agree!


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> They are trying a little thought transference here. Its lunchtime and they are deliberately sitting right in front of me and staring, hoping the message will get through
> 
> View attachment 347492


Those two look rather dangerous. I hope you did the mind reading fast.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Those two look rather dangerous. I hope you did the mind reading fast.


Never fast enough for them if they are ganging up on me


----------



## ewelsh

What did they want @Charity and did you give it to them? X


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> What did they want @Charity and did you give it to them? X


Bunty always has a few dry nuggets now for lunch as I know she will eat those. Toppy wants whatever is put in front of him.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Erm......

Hahahahahha


----------



## Whompingwillow

I turn around to see him like this









"What you looking at?"










He has been sat there like that for a long time


----------



## Whompingwillow

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 347530
> 
> 
> Erm......
> 
> Hahahahahha


 oh jasper. kisses back to you darling


----------



## Purplecatlover

Whompingwillow said:


> I turn around to see him like this
> View attachment 347531
> 
> 
> "What you looking at?"
> 
> View attachment 347532
> 
> 
> He has been sat there like that for a long time


Oh mojo! I just love it when you sit like that! So cute!!!

Jasper looks scared for his life lol


----------



## Whompingwillow

So I was extremely sad today about something that happened. Saffi was such a comfort, she kept rubbing herself up to me and then jumped up here close to where I was sitting and started kneading away, purring like a tractor - she very rarely - if ever - does this


----------



## Whompingwillow

Faye1995 said:


> Oh mojo! I just love it when you sit like that! So cute!!!
> 
> Jasper looks scared for his life lol


Haha thats true on second look - but because of his little white spots by his mouth it looks like he is sending some fabulous jasper kisses


----------



## ewelsh

Mojo looks like he is sat on a Chaise Longue  peel me a grape!


----------



## ewelsh

Jasper you look huge in that photo! And your mum claims your not eating!


----------



## Purplecatlover

@ewelsh hahaha, that's his "please rescue me, my mum never feeds me anything and is constantly chasing me to take photos! What a weirdo" look... he's got it down to a T!


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> So I was extremely sad today about something that happened. Saffi was such a comfort, she kept rubbing herself up to me and then jumped up here close to where I was sitting and started kneading away, purring like a tractor - she very rarely - if ever - does this


Aaaw, I love it when they do that, I could watch for hours


----------



## Whompingwillow

Playing dead lions


----------



## Torin.

I don't have a photo (sorry!) but it's too hilarious not to post while also not being worth it's own post....

I've just been playing with Moril and his valerian-infused SS FF attachment. The dog got up, so Moril made for high ground. Except to get up high requires balancing on a radiator (or a big jump). Very very wobbly cat on a radiator face, followed by cat wobbling off the side of said radiator face. Then cat looking sheepist at my startling laugher face.


----------



## Smuge

the floofs had a long day today


























Garfield and Tali even had a bit of a growl at each other when we got in, but they soon snapped out of it. They got waahed with a different shampoo today so probably smell a bit unusual


----------



## Animalfan

Night time tickles x


----------



## ChaosCat

Have been changing the bed sheets. Somehow there is a bump that I cannot smooth out. Very strange. I'm sure it hadn't been there last night.


----------



## Psygon

This is from yesterday, I've been away for a few days. The tonks happy I'm back, but not overly impressed with me at the same time


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> This is from yesterday, I've been away for a few days. The tonks happy I'm back, but not overly impressed with me at the same time
> 
> View attachment 347567


Ha ha! My Mother used to give me that look when I was late home, it says "and where do you think you've been?"


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> Ha ha! My Mother used to give me that look when I was late home, it says "and where do you think you've been?"


hahah


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smiley saffi









Pretty girl


----------



## Smuge

interesting day


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> interesting day
> 
> View attachment 347597
> 
> View attachment 347598
> 
> View attachment 347599


Exciting!! How are they? Haha there poor confused faces. What an adventure. Can't wait to see more updates


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> Ha ha! My Mother used to give me that look when I was late home, it says "and where do you think you've been?"


That is so funny  My mother wouldnt even notice lol!!


----------



## ewelsh

@Smuge they all look so scrumptious and spotless, I had to laugh at the dreamies still at Garfield's paws!

Good luck today


----------



## Smuge

Whompingwillow said:


> Exciting!! How are they? Haha there poor confused faces. What an adventure. Can't wait to see more updates


They are actually all really settled. They meowed in complaint the whole way down the road, but there wasnt a peep out of them in the crates.

When we left Garfield was sleeping in the litterbox lol


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> They are actually all really settled. They meowed in complaint the whole way down the road, but there wasnt a peep out of them in the crates.
> 
> When we left Garfield was sleeping in the litterbox lol


Haha  good! Oh all the attention they will get. I have never been to a cat show!


----------



## ewelsh

They are a chilled bunch aren’t they. Take lots of pics for us!


----------



## Whompingwillow

A daily problem. He is too fast now. Skilled monkey!









Took our house birdy outside... to distract him from the tree


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> A daily problem. He is too fast now. Skilled monkey!
> View attachment 347617
> 
> 
> Took our house birdy outside... to distract him from the tree
> View attachment 347618


You'll have to learn how to climb too, then you can follow him up the tree


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> You'll have to learn how to climb too, then you can follow him up the tree


Haha don't temp me


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Haha don't temp me


If you manage to climb up as fast as Mojo I bow to your agility.


----------



## Charity

If you had one of those extending leads, Mojo could be more adventurous but then you might end up having to call the fire brigade.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> If you had one of those extending leads, Mojo could be more adventurous but then you might end up having to call the fire brigade.


No way is he allowed to be any more adventurous haha exactly. Fire brigade probably would be necessary...
I did contemplate getting him a better lead like the myrnwood ones (I think that's what they are called) but I actually like that the lead is short, especially as the front garden is small and facing a busy road. If he goes to far I just tug at it lightly and he does sit like a dog and listen. He is very good. Different story with the tree.. I drop everything but the lead and grab!


----------



## Smuge

I will do a write up later ... but one small spoiler


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> I will do a write up later ... but one small spoiler
> 
> View attachment 347626


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## ewelsh

Wow!

Well done Garfield, he actually looks as if he is smiling ha!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh hang on! That’s 4 rosettes I can see! Does that mean they have all won! 


Now I will be glued to this thread x


----------



## Whompingwillow

Who do you think started this?


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Oh hang on! That's 4 rosettes I can see! Does that mean they have all won!
> 
> Now I will be glued to this thread x


Garfield was best of breed and first in class










Tali was first in class










Ash was first in class









Between them they had 4 first places in the side classes, 4 second places and 1 third place

Oh and we won a giant easter egg and a bottle of baileys in the raffle









Had a good day and met some lovely people, but certainly saw some of the nastier sides of the show scene aswell


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> Garfield was best of breed and first in class
> 
> View attachment 347632
> 
> 
> Tali was first in class
> 
> View attachment 347633
> 
> 
> Ash was first in class
> View attachment 347634
> 
> 
> Between them they had 4 first places in the side classes, 4 second places and 1 third place
> 
> Oh and we won a giant easter egg and a bottle of baileys in the raffle
> View attachment 347636
> 
> 
> Had a good day and met some lovely people, but certainly saw some of the nastier sides of the show scene aswell


Oh well done to you all!!!!


----------



## SbanR

Massive congratulations @Smuge 
Ps. Will you bring your floofs over to Birmingham later this year? Would love to meet them!!!


----------



## Charity

That's brilliant, well done you, how lovely that they all won so no-one gets left out.  What a great start.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh my goodness, what a proud dad you must be. You must be thrilled.

Congratulations 




When you have come back down to Earth, you will have to explain what you mean by the nastier sides!


----------



## lymorelynn

Congratulations @Smuge


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> Garfield was best of breed and first in class
> 
> View attachment 347632
> 
> 
> Tali was first in class
> 
> View attachment 347633
> 
> 
> Ash was first in class
> View attachment 347634
> 
> 
> Between them they had 4 first places in the side classes, 4 second places and 1 third place
> 
> Oh and we won a giant easter egg and a bottle of baileys in the raffle
> View attachment 347636
> 
> 
> Had a good day and met some lovely people, but certainly saw some of the nastier sides of the show scene aswell


Oh huge well done, congratulations to you & your floofs xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Yes I am also curious about the nasty side @Smuge


----------



## Smuge

I will have a chat about that at some point.

My fluffs did me proud today










Everyone is very glad to be home


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Yes I am also curious about the nasty side @Smuge


The green eyed monster maybe?


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> The green eyed monster maybe?


Its more the politics of it all.


----------



## SbanR

Wow @Smuge your floofs have really done you proud


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Massive congratulations @Smuge
> Ps. Will you bring your floofs over to Birmingham later this year? Would love to meet them!!!


I think that would be a very long way to take them, they didn't exactly love going 45 mins down the road. I would love to at least attend the supreme sometime though


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Its more the politics of it all.


Ah. Will wait for the full story, when you have time


----------



## Whompingwillow

Oops


----------



## jadeh31

Oh well done @Smudge how exciting. And lovely that they all got a prize!


----------



## Summercat

Visited kitties today:


----------



## Whompingwillow

Aha, who knew, there is a smudge


----------



## CatsTeaBones

D'Artagnan has discovered the pleasure of the high seat lol


----------



## SbanR

Poor girl is trying to get some sleep and i've kissed her awake


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> I think that would be a very long way to take them, they didn't exactly love going 45 mins down the road. I would love to at least attend the supreme sometime though


After a few more trips they'll be seasoned travellers. Never say never


----------



## lymorelynn

A bit of Meezer mischief this evening


----------



## SbanR

lymorelynn said:


> A bit of Meezer mischief this evening
> View attachment 347672
> View attachment 347673


Especially like the second photo. Brilliant action shot!


----------



## ewelsh

Ha! They are like little imps let loose! I’d be laughing all night watching them x


----------



## Emmasian

lymorelynn said:


> A bit of Meezer mischief this evening
> View attachment 347672
> View attachment 347673


That made me giggle. Up to no good whatsoever!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Visited kitties today:
> View attachment 347655
> View attachment 347649
> View attachment 347654


The first ginger one has such a funny looking face  love it. Is he old? I want to kiss his little face
Do you feed peoples cats for them?


----------



## Charity

Looking innocent










and looking guilty


----------



## Whompingwillow

CatsTeaBones said:


> View attachment 347659
> 
> 
> D'Artagnan has discovered the pleasure of the high seat lol


I really love that spot, photos there always make me smile - its lovely. It makes me want a yellow wall with a spider plant


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> Looking innocent
> 
> View attachment 347684
> 
> 
> and looking guilty
> 
> View attachment 347685


He is gorgeous! He has a special face just for you (the innocent one obviously)


----------



## Whompingwillow

I hope we never lose that ball as I dont know if I can find one like it again and she just loves it!








Mojos breeder gave it to us in his kitten pack - mojo cant understand her love for squishy small things he finds them soooo boring


----------



## Whompingwillow

He is always trying to steal my pencils mid drawing


----------



## Whompingwillow

He is getting so naughty outside now!! *Dashes *where he shouldn't be dashing. I am kept on me toes


----------



## jadeh31

Had never bothered with candles before. Now he's obsessed


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> He is getting so naughty outside now!! *Dashes *where he shouldn't be dashing. I am kept on me toes
> View attachment 347708


Who needs to go to the gym?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> Who needs to go to the gym?


Lol stoppppit I need you on my side


----------



## Jaf

No you may not make the bed! Choccy, Jackie, Lori and Geri.


----------



## Forester

Dylan , enjoying his new scratcher.


----------



## Whompingwillow

My little Picasso


----------



## Emmasian

Aww he's so sweet! He probably wants you to paint him because he's so beautiful! I love his little pink harness in the other photo. Very snazzy.

My chaps are loving having Mummy home so they can be in the garden all day, however a very muddy Teddy just raced in and hurled himself on top of me. I now have pawprints all over me. Thanks Ted!


----------



## ewelsh

Forester said:


> Dylan , enjoying his new scratcher.
> 
> View attachment 347735


Oh I say Dylan, quite the master of his throne!

Great photo! X


----------



## Charity

Forester said:


> Dylan , enjoying his new scratcher.
> 
> View attachment 347735


I love that, have commented on your other thread.



Whompingwillow said:


> My little Picasso


That's really had me smiling. He's thinking "anything to humour her I suppose"


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Aww he's so sweet! He probably wants you to paint him because he's so beautiful! I love his little pink harness in the other photo. Very snazzy.
> 
> My chaps are loving having Mummy home so they can be in the garden all day, however a very muddy Teddy just raced in and hurled himself on top of me. I now have pawprints all over me. Thanks Ted!


We met our first PROPER cat person today. She just loved him and smothered him with attention on the wall. He loved it 








As you know I am very jealous of your enclosed back garden. not of the paw prints all over you though! The pink harness is quite cute isnt it, it suits him  I like that its got a short lead so I can keep him close to me. Especially now that he is so confident out there and is not a cautious one!


----------



## Psygon

Spent the afternoon making my first ever needle felt cat toy. Had to take photos as no idea how long the creation will last with Ted :-D


----------



## Summercat

@Psygon 
Very nice! I like the cat bed as well


----------



## Charity

That's lovely and much appreciated by the look of it @Psygon


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> I came home to this. A flipped over broken plate of food  (which was covered in nutritional yeast sprinkles)
> View attachment 347360
> 
> I think its because of my outrageous recent dilemma


Absolutely right Mojo - naughty mummy needs to know it must NEVER be mentioned again!!!



Whompingwillow said:


> Here you go he just wanted to show you his meow
> 
> View attachment 347395


That is one happy faced yowl lol!!


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Garfield was best of breed and first in class
> 
> View attachment 347632
> 
> 
> Tali was first in class
> 
> View attachment 347633
> 
> 
> Ash was first in class
> View attachment 347634
> 
> 
> Between them they had 4 first places in the side classes, 4 second places and 1 third place
> 
> Oh and we won a giant easter egg and a bottle of baileys in the raffle
> View attachment 347636
> 
> 
> Had a good day and met some lovely people, but certainly saw some of the nastier sides of the show scene aswell


Ooh very well done indeed!!! 
I am so glad they all took it in their stride too.

I was warned at the first (and only) show we entered to move the water bowl to the back of the cage so no one could add anything to it - I was horrified and they weren't talking about members of the public either...


----------



## huckybuck

Forester said:


> Dylan , enjoying his new scratcher.
> 
> View attachment 347735


That looks fabulous - was in 2 minds whether to order one - now 2 are in my amazon basket lol!!



Psygon said:


> Spent the afternoon making my first ever needle felt cat toy. Had to take photos as no idea how long the creation will last with Ted :-D
> 
> View attachment 347796
> 
> View attachment 347797


That is simply gorgeous - one of the nicest needle felted cat toys I have seen!! Could you do needle felting on cat fur???? Not whilst on the cat obv lol but I keep some of the HBs fur from grooming.....


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> Absolutely right Mojo - naughty mummy needs to know it must NEVER be mentioned again!!!
> 
> That is one happy faced yowl lol!!


Haha yes I am ashamed. NEVER again. Can't cope with the heart ache either (I still dont know how he flipped it over so perfectly. Skilled)


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> That looks fabulous - was in 2 minds whether to order one - now 2 are in my amazon basket lol!!
> 
> That is simply gorgeous - one of the nicest needle felted cat toys I have seen!! Could you do needle felting on cat fur???? Not whilst on the cat obv lol but I keep some of the HBs fur from grooming.....


I have no idea... This is the first thing I've ever needle felted :-D but I imagine it would be possible! I am thinking of what to try next - need to see if this was beginners luck :-D


----------



## Matrod

@huckybuck cat fur felts really well, I made a needle felted heart out of Rodney & Matilda's fur.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Psygon said:


> Spent the afternoon making my first ever needle felt cat toy. Had to take photos as no idea how long the creation will last with Ted :-D
> 
> View attachment 347796
> 
> View attachment 347797


I love that, it looks really good


----------



## Forester

huckybuck said:


> That looks fabulous - was in 2 minds whether to order one - now 2 are in my amazon basket lol!!
> 
> That is simply gorgeous - one of the nicest needle felted cat toys I have seen!! Could you do needle felting on cat fur???? Not whilst on the cat obv lol but I keep some of the HBs fur from grooming.....


@huckybuck , It is extremely well made but not totally chew proof - just a word of warning in case any of the HB's are destruction experts. I've had to photograph Dylan on his now because it will never look so good again.

@Psygon , Your felted mouse looks fabulous.!!!!!


----------



## Shrike

Sopping wet Brooke- though it doesn't really show in this pic. Sadly for Brooke I'm not staying sat as I'm cooking.


----------



## fi165

Managed to get Daisy to sit still for long enough this afternoon to take a picture!


----------



## CatsTeaBones

I told him he's not allowed to scratch the new rug. He doesn't look too impressed.


----------



## jasperthecat

I thought as it was decent weather today I'd make it a bit more interesting for Jasper by taking him for a quick trip up the garden path to my potting shed and let him have a 'potter about' in there ( if you'll pardon the pun) while I took stock of what I needed to get in as the recent cold weather has put back my planting of this year's seeds. I'd made sure that there was nothing harmful before letting him loose and he had a really good explore as you can see from the pics and enjoyed his change of scenery while I got on with my job so a good time was had by all.


----------



## ewelsh

Wonderful photos of Jasper! Shows off his colouring. He’s enjoying pottering! 


You keep your potting shed ***** and span


----------



## Charity

CatsTeaBones said:


> View attachment 347815
> 
> 
> I told him he's not allowed to scratch the new rug. He doesn't look too impressed.


Ha ha! You're right, he's definitely giving you the evil eye.


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> Wonderful photos of Jasper! Shows off his colouring. He's enjoying pottering!
> 
> You keep your potting shed ***** and span


 I'll let you into a little secret, I wanted to see how Jasper would react in an outside enclosure as I might just be building him a bespoke one if I can find the space in the garden and a suitable position so that it wouldn't overheat if the weather was hot but still cosy enough to protect him if it got a bit chilly or wet. He wouldn't be in there longer than two or three hours a day at most and only if we were at home but I'd want him fully protected from all the elements in case the weather suddenly changed. It would be nice if he could get out and get a bit of fresh air now and again instead of always being the house.

I designed and built the double shed/potting shed from scratch over about 8 months and got it operable last springtime so building a full height enclosure with protected accommodation for Jasper should be a doddle.

Here's what the shed looks like from the outside.. The front half is the potting shed and the rear is the garden shed. I would like to have cat-proofed the whole garden but it's just not practical so a purpose built enclosure is probably the next best thing.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oohhhh... Your potting shed is very impressive, jasper is cute as we'll!

I too am behind with seed sewing, going to get the first ones in today and hooe they catch up! Not posh potting shed so probably the kitchen floor as it drizzly outside!

Hannah


----------



## ewelsh

Love your potting shed @jasperthecat, good use of space genius!

I think Jasper will love an outdoor enclosure, @huckybuck had a new one last summer, see if she can post it, it's big enough for all her 4 plus very posh!


----------



## Paddypaws

I love every atom of this cat but her fuzzy feet have a very special place in my heart.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Whilst Saffi does not look impressed, really she was. She just loves being brushed and makes sure I get all sides and especially under her neck. When I first had Saffi, she would not let me near her with a brush, no way! She also wouldnt let me pick her up or anything like that, she did like to be very close though (in fact she is way more independent now then she was) but fast forward to now - she adores being brushed and likes me holding her too - for about 10 minutes maximum! Hehe









She likes to plonk herself near mojo, who usually will walk away from her so he can have personal space loll but I love the moments when they are close together like this


----------



## Whompingwillow

The sad life of mojo....


----------



## ChaosCat

I can’t believe my eyes! Do I really see a roll of toilet paper still hanging and a cat next to it?
It’s regarded a fun toy here, we keep our toilet paper in a basket nowadays.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> I can't believe my eyes! Do I really see a roll of toilet paper still hanging and a cat next to it?
> It's regarded a fun toy here, we keep our toilet paper in a basket nowadays.


LOL he has actually only pulled at it once - the toilet lid being open is the more dangerous one!


----------



## Summercat

@Paddypaws 
Is that your cat? She is very pretty


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha peering out from his box....









Ten minutes later.........










Fast asleep! It's been a good week so far Both Maziy and Sasha are being very affectionate and have followed me about or came looking for me the whole day, I'm wondering if I'm about to find the slaughtered remains of next doors rabbits or something equally awful, they are never both this nice to me ever! I've lost count of the head bumps, purrs, body slams and chirps that have been bestowed upon me!


----------



## Charity

We've got a recess in our kitchen which houses stuff like the hoover and, as I've got to make way for the new lounger/scratcher coming tomorrow  I decided to clear it out and put the tower currently in the living room in the kitchen so the little tower which is by the door in the kitchen needs to go. Unfortunately this is Toppy's favourite as he likes to sit on it every morning so he can see when I come out of the bedroom. So, he was not amused today to find it relegated to the back of the recess and made no bones about telling me so by straight away going and sitting on it.  Don't all have a go at me for upsetting Toppy, he's getting a luxury new lounger remember.


----------



## jasperthecat

Willow_Warren said:


> Oohhhh... Your potting shed is very impressive, jasper is cute as we'll!
> 
> I too am behind with seed sewing, going to get the first ones in today and hooe they catch up! Not posh potting shed so probably the kitchen floor as it drizzly outside!
> 
> Hannah


Well if you'd seen the old garden shed, it was literally tumbling down and falling to pieces and couldn't be saved so it was case that it had to be replaced...it certainly wasn't posh!
I was going to buy a new shed but a basic decent quality shed in that size would be around £1000-1100 and for a one similar to the one I built, off the peg would have cost at least £2400 and if it was built to the specification I built it to, it would have been around £4000-6000. As it was, it cost around a bit over £1500 to build it to that specification but will definitely see me out.

The reason I built it as a double shed is that I don't have room for a greenhouse so the shed doubles as a shed and a sort of greenhouse ...not ideal but I managed to grow a great supply of tomatoes, lettuce, cucumber, spring onion and radish last year and loads of bedding plants. That was my first real try at growing anything so hopefully this year might even be better.
However, my priority is finding a suitable spot to site an enclosure for Jasper. The back of the house faces North so the shed end of the garden is always in full sun which is not ideal for siting a cat enclosure...there's one place where a cat enclosure would be shielded from the sun at it's hottest which is probably best as he has a rather woolly coat and we've noticed he doesn't like being too hot as we've found when we've popped on a low wattage electric fan heater in the bedroom as a support on very cold nights...when we fell asleep with it on a couple of occasions he came to us complaining and he always sleeps where the sun isn't shining through the house windows so he certainly wouldn't like an enclosure which caught the full sun most of the time.

.


----------



## Chellacat

@Charity Aww, poor Toppy, I'm sure he'll be less confused when the new lounger is set up, his face says it all in the picture, a bit of bafflement and outrage, he doen't know why his favourite bed has been relegated to the back of the recess and is wondering if he has too! Can't wait to see his new pad!


----------



## ewelsh

Toppy does look mystified, I can’t wait to see his little face tomorrow when his new scratcher arrives


----------



## jasperthecat

If anything like Jasper, Toppy will not be be amused at the change!
When I brought Jasper home last Saturday after his 10 day stay at my daughter's home, I left his cat barrel as I gave it to my daughter for her cats which had taken a shine to it! It was actually planned that way as his large barrel wasn't quite big enough for him and needed the extra large model and he might not have liked their scent on it so it sort of killed two birds with one stone as we don't need an extra barrel in the home.
When he came home he was not amused that I hadn't brought it back and took until Tuesday when his new one was delivered before he was cool about things. His barrel is important to him at night as it's his bed of choice so I can understand why Toppy might not be amused


----------



## ChaosCat

We have three barrels here, one L, one XL and one well... XXXL or so.
They are all three used every day.
How can Jasper be content with just one?


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> We've got a recess in our kitchen which houses stuff like the hoover and, as I've got to make way for the new lounger/scratcher coming tomorrow  I decided to clear it out and put the tower currently in the living room in the kitchen so the little tower which is by the door in the kitchen needs to go. Unfortunately this is Toppy's favourite as he likes to sit on it every morning so he can see when I come out of the bedroom. So, he was not amused today to find it relegated to the back of the recess and made no bones about telling me so by straight away going and sitting on it.  Don't all have a go at me for upsetting Toppy, he's getting a luxury new lounger remember.
> 
> View attachment 347882


Toppy might be very attached to an old favourite.
Go on. Give your mum hell, Toppy


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> The sad life of mojo....
> View attachment 347876


Oh now I feel a terrible slave!!
I don't have any beds in the bathrooms!!


----------



## jasperthecat

ChaosCat said:


> We have three barrels here, one L, one XL and one well... XXXL or so.
> They are all three used every day.
> How can Jasper be content with just one?


Well his barrel is his night bed of choice and part of his night time routine It's also part of his day time sleeping arrangement too but he hates it too bright and as it's next to the bedroom window, will choose somewhere that is quite dark when it's really bright but he won't sleep in the caves of the barrel so really, one is enough for him. He's also with us constantly wherever we are in the house when he's awake so again one barrel suffices.
He now insists on sleeping in our bedroom at night but only on his barrel and remarkably he never disturbs us though we are aware of him coming up close to us around dawn to see if there's any sign of life from us but never tries to wake us and will stay perfectly quiet until we get up. We know that he's settled for the night when he gets up onto his barrel and we never ever hear another peep out of him till morning

I would say that his barrel was one of the best purchases I've made for him. As for size...the XL is quite big so I dread to think what size XXXL would be? Do you keep Cheetahs or Leopards or something?


----------



## Smuge

the floofs took the show in their stride and came home with lots of ribbons. But they already know their true calling in life: spoilt housecats


----------



## ChaosCat

jasperthecat said:


> Well his barrel is his night bed of choice and part of his night time routine It's also part of his day time sleeping arrangement too but he hates it too bright and as it's next to the bedroom window, will choose somewhere that is quite dark when it's really bright but he won't sleep in the caves of the barrel so really, one is enough for him. He's also with us constantly wherever we are in the house when he's awake so again one barrel suffices.
> He now insists on sleeping in our bedroom at night but only on his barrel and remarkably he never disturbs us though we are aware of him coming up close to us around dawn to see if there's any sign of life from us but never tries to wake us and will stay perfectly quiet until we get up. We know that he's settled for the night when he gets up onto his barrel and we never ever hear another peep out of him till morning
> 
> I would say that his barrel was one of the best purchases I've made for him. As for size...the XL is quite big so I dread to think what size XXXL would be? Do you keep Cheetahs or Leopards or something?


Sort of. They are Leopards disguised as harmless cats.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Awesome barrel!


----------



## Summercat

@Smuge 
They look sweet lying together


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> Oh now I feel a terrible slave!!
> I don't have any beds in the bathrooms!!


I thought since he likes perving on me in the bath so much...(really it just accidentally ended up there, but its true that's he likes keeping me company whilst I am in the bath!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone, this is my first post on the Forum. We rescued Oscar from the shelter on Tuesday last week, after my husband fell in love with him. I've never had a pet before, so it's been quite a thing for me. Oscar is 11 years old, has a poorly left front leg (from being hit by a car as a younger pushkin) and today sat in the office on his new favourite chair with a little Pirate pal - which is funny as Oscar walks with a little Pirate "peg leg" limp. I look forward to spending lots of time here!


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post on the Forum. We rescued Oscar from the shelter on Tuesday last week, after my husband fell in love with him. I've never had a pet before, so it's been quite a thing for me. Oscar is 11 years old, has a poorly left front leg (from being hit by a car as a younger pushkin) and today sat in the office on his new favourite chair with a little Pirate pal - which is funny as Oscar walks with a little Pirate "peg leg" limp. I look forward to spending lots of time here!
> 
> View attachment 347907


Oscar is lovely and a lucky boy having found a loving home. More photos would be nice.


----------



## ewelsh

Hello and welcome

@Mrs Funkin and Oscar

I am very saddened that Oscar was in a rescue at that age, also how absolutely lovely that you took him on to enjoy his mature years in such spoilt comfort 
I am looking forward to hearing and seeing more of Oscar

You will be rewarded by Oscar with so much love, you wait and see.


----------



## Chellacat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post on the Forum. We rescued Oscar from the shelter on Tuesday last week, after my husband fell in love with him. I've never had a pet before, so it's been quite a thing for me. Oscar is 11 years old, has a poorly left front leg (from being hit by a car as a younger pushkin) and today sat in the office on his new favourite chair with a little Pirate pal - which is funny as Oscar walks with a little Pirate "peg leg" limp. I look forward to spending lots of time here!
> 
> View attachment 347907


 What a wonderful thing to do, I'm so glad you were able to give an older cat a new and loving home, he looks adorable, I can't wait to see more photo's of him and get to know you both better!


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh lovely to meet you Oscar and Mrs Funkin!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> @Mrs Funkin and Oscar
> 
> I am very saddened that Oscar was in a rescue at that age, also how absolutely lovely that you took him on to enjoy his mature years in such spoilt comfort
> I am looking forward to hearing and seeing more of Oscar
> 
> You will be rewarded by Oscar with so much love, you wait and see.


Thank you. I am sad too  We don't know much except his owners were moving and couldn't take him with them. We don't know if he was with other cats, or if he was mistreated, but I can't bear the thought that he was sad in the rescue. We figure we can make his last years very pleasant. I'd always said if we had a cat, it would be a British Blue but my husband said we needed to rescue. So we did. I'm a bit scared of him still, after he bit me the first morning, but I know we are just learning how to be with each other and maybe one day he will realise it's OK here.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here's another from this afternoon, helping my husband in the office by just "being there"  None of them beat the one in my avatar though, which was his first morning with us when he took to playing the piano! (I'll stop now!)


----------



## ewelsh

I guess it must be difficult not knowing his background properly. Allow him to come to you, you will learn to “read” his little ways which includes “ back off” 

If he looks you right in your eyes, your half way there! Keep talking to him, stroke him when he comes to you, offering treats is always a winner, if your afraid, pop the treats on the floor near you rather than from your hand and build up from there.

You will both learn from each other. X

Oh I just spotted your new picture, what lovely big green eyes he has :Cat


----------



## Chellacat

I posted earlier but I couldn't resist taking these pics on DD's bed of Sasha snoozing with her homework








Peaceful snooze.....








Wot you want mum??? Is was sleepying...








Has you got Dreamies?
















No Dreamies...... and you call yourself my Mother ::sniff:








We are not amused!


----------



## Chellacat

Then Maizy appeared from under DD's desk to come down stairs for a spot of nosh.....

Maizy: "Hurry tall human who feeds me. I am wasting away while you pause for pictures....... ah, your camera died, excellent, time for tea!"


----------



## Smuge

Found the most floofy one and the least floofy one having a cuddle at about 3am


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Here's another from this afternoon, helping my husband in the office by just "being there"  None of them beat the one in my avatar though, which was his first morning with us when he took to playing the piano! (I'll stop now!)
> 
> View attachment 347909


Hello and welcome. He looks such a big beautiful boy. Look forward to more photos


----------



## Charity

Always have a wash before supper










How much longer is supper anyway?


----------



## Whompingwillow

I literally had just hoovered. I don't know why I bother!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Shower time








Two minutes later I turn around to find mojo literally chewing at saffi's ear, the rascal. Fast moving creatures


----------



## jasperthecat

ChaosCat said:


> Sort of. They are Leopards disguised as harmless cats.
> 
> View attachment 347902


That is one huge barrel! Jasper isn't the best of jumpers and has enough trouble jumping up onto his XL barrel....I don'y know how he'd deal with one that high?


----------



## ChaosCat

jasperthecat said:


> That is one huge barrel! Jasper isn't the best of jumpers and has enough trouble jumping up onto his XL barrel....I don'y know how he'd deal with one that high?


My girls don't jump onto the top in one stride- from the window sill, but not from the ground.
They jump up halfway and climb the rest. But they are little athletes anyway.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Slightly earlier meowing for wake up this morning, then Oscar settled down on the landing in front of the radiator...now he's had breakfast and thought he'd come up to sit with us (I'm on a day off) and do a bit of grooming.

Not a bad life, I'd like to think he knows it's not such a bad place to be. Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Summercat

@Mrs Funkin
Welcome to you and Oscar:Cat


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Slightly earlier meowing for wake up this morning, then Oscar settled down on the landing in front of the radiator...now he's had breakfast and thought he'd come up to sit with us (I'm on a day off) and do a bit of grooming.
> 
> Not a bad life, I'd like to think he knows it's not such a bad place to be. Have a lovely day everyone.
> View attachment 347952


I think for a cat you've had for such a short time Oscar looks remarkably relaxed and content.


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Shower time
> View attachment 347949
> 
> Two minutes later I turn around to find mojo literally chewing at saffi's ear, the rascal. Fast moving creatures


Superb shot of Mojo in the mirror


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Slightly earlier meowing for wake up this morning, then Oscar settled down on the landing in front of the radiator...now he's had breakfast and thought he'd come up to sit with us (I'm on a day off) and do a bit of grooming.
> 
> Not a bad life, I'd like to think he knows it's not such a bad place to be. Have a lovely day everyone.
> View attachment 347952


He's settled in really well. So chilled


----------



## Chellacat

in raptures Maizy came over and climbed onto me for a nap/cuddle shes purring.


----------



## Chellacat

Ok so I moved the laptop to the side and she just flopped down and went to sleep in my lap!!!!!! She is so relaxed and just purring like mad, it's amazing! She's curled up fast asleep on my legs as I type!!!!!!:Hilarious:Woot I'm honestly nearly in tears, I can't believe she decided to trust me after all this time.


----------



## ewelsh

She has definitely claimed you @Chellacat

Lovely pictures


----------



## Summercat

@Chellacat 
Glad for you and Maizy :Cat


----------



## Paddypaws

oh @Chellacat what a precious moment!


----------



## jasperthecat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Slightly earlier meowing for wake up this morning, then Oscar settled down on the landing in front of the radiator...now he's had breakfast and thought he'd come up to sit with us (I'm on a day off) and do a bit of grooming.
> 
> Not a bad life, I'd like to think he knows it's not such a bad place to be. Have a lovely day everyone.
> View attachment 347952


Well done on taking on an older cat and good to see how well things are going for you all. Looks very much like you've got a very relaxed cat there...if he wasn't happy he wouldn't be behaving like that! 
Just keep doing what you're doing, allow a little time for you all to fully get to know each other and everything should be fine! There are lots of people on here only too willing to give you any advice you may need if you're unsure of what to do.


----------



## immum

Oh Indie, you're supposed to sleep in the bed, not next to it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I've just come home from spending even more pennies on Oscar. Whilst I was out my husband sent me the first two photos. I got home, went upstairs and then Oscar decided to flop next to me ( you can just see the top of my leg). I must confess the claws are a bit "eeeek" but I'm doing ok with him I think. It's one week today that he came home, this time last week we didn't know he existed.























Thanks everyone for the warm welcome, I'm loving the photo thread


----------



## Paddypaws

@Mrs Funkin did you say you had a routine vet check lined up? I recommend that you ask the vet to show you how to carefully trim the tips of the claws. they will charge an additional fee for this but once you have seen how it is done without hurting the cat you can buy your own clippers and do it at home. It will stop a casual warning swipe from turning into a painful bleeding wound and help you feel more relaxed around Oscar. In time he too will feel more relaxed and learn to use soft paws when touching his hoomans.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Paddypaws said:


> @Mrs Funkin did you say you had a routine vet check lined up? I recommend that you ask the vet to show you how to carefully trim the tips of the claws. they will charge an additional fee for this but once you have seen how it is done without hurting the cat you can buy your own clippers and do it at home. It will stop a casual warning swipe from turning into a painful bleeding wound and help you feel more relaxed around Oscar. In time he too will feel more relaxed and learn to use soft paws when touching his hoomans.


Yes, we are taking him tomorrow. I will ask them, thank you.


----------



## ChaosCat

@Mrs Funkin Oscar looks like he appreciates his new home already. Sleeping in the open after only a week is great.


----------



## huckybuck

Chellacat said:


> I posted earlier but I couldn't resist taking these pics on DD's bed of Sasha snoozing with her homework
> View attachment 347921
> 
> Peaceful snooze.....
> View attachment 347922
> 
> Wot you want mum??? Is was sleepying...
> View attachment 347923
> 
> Has you got Dreamies?
> View attachment 347924
> 
> View attachment 347926
> 
> No Dreamies...... and you call yourself my Mother ::sniff:
> View attachment 347928
> 
> We are not amused!


Haha I thought Sasha was doing singing practice!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

I dont know when she got so yellow
















She loves that fuzzy ball though


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> I dont know when she got so yellow


When she helped you with your drawings.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning everyone. Oscar had a less meowy bedtime and woke up after six this morning. He walked downstairs to use the tray in the utility instead of the one in his bedroom and came back up too on his own. Now he's sat staring at a big fat pigeon on the tree he can see from our bed. Off to the vets today to register, I hope they give him a clean bill of health. Have a super day


----------



## Charity

Bless him. Good luck today Oscar, hope all goes well.


----------



## Summercat

Hide and seek in the closet


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> When she helped you with your drawings.


Ha ha good thinking! :Hilarious She has given herself yellow tints, my clever girl


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Hide and seek in the closet
> View attachment 348072


I think I would play hide and seek in that cupboard too, it looks so soft and silky! I love it when they do that


----------



## Whompingwillow

Can anyone see saffi?









Oh there she is








(She stayed there from ages lol)

Mojo doing what he does best








Another of this mornings adventures... and when I walk in on her doing it she doesn't stop she just looks at me briefly as if to say "aren't you going to help out with those useful fingers of yours?!"


----------



## Whompingwillow

Beautiful momo








Amazing how he never gets bored of this


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper has always had one odd, large, distinctive 'white' whisker...maybe I could treat it with some 'Just For Men or 'Grecian 200' or another hair colouring for men to make it look like the rest, what would you do?

Now before I get loads of abuse, I'm only kidding...honestly  I wouldn't dream of changing him in any way... he's my pride and joy as everyone knows, white whisker and all.

Anyway joking aside, Jasper went to bed very early last night ( on his cat barrel in the bedroom as usual) and of course was up bright and early too! (5.00am to be precise). He's had his 7.00am breakfast feed in the kitchen of raw mince and his usual quota of kitten milk plus a little active play and is now resting ready for the main onslaught of morning play which will happen in around an hour's time.
Here he is looking all relaxed and passive but won't be in an hour's time believe me!


----------



## Whompingwillow

jasperthecat said:


> Jasper has always had one odd, large, distinctive 'white' whisker...maybe I could treat it with some 'Just For Men or 'Grecian 200' or another hair colouring for men to make it look like the rest, what would you do?
> 
> Now before I get loads of abuse, I'm only kidding...honestly  I wouldn't dream of changing him in any way... he's my pride and joy as everyone knows, white whisker and all.
> 
> Anyway joking aside, Jasper went to bed very early last night ( on his cat barrel in the bedroom as usual) and of course was up bright and early too! (5.00am to be precise). He's had his 7.00am breakfast feed in the kitchen of raw mince and his usual quota of kitten milk plus a little active play and is now resting ready for the main onslaught of morning play which will happen in around an hour's time.
> Here he is looking all relaxed and passive but won't be in an hour's time believe me!


He is a gorgeous boy. I dont know how you dont kiss his face all day


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
That is a very pretty pic of Mojo among the cushions.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> That is a very pretty pic of Mojo among the cushions.


Haha 'mojo amongst the cushions' That made me want to write a diary on behalf of mojo for some reason - it will of course include his sister saffi who he loves lots deep down


----------



## jasperthecat

Whompingwillow said:


> He is a gorgeous boy. I dont know how you dont kiss his face all day


That's my OH's job...she never leaves him alone when she's home and is always kissing and caressing him...I'm always stroking him too so the poor little blighter never gets any peace even when he's sleeping.
However he's extremely tolerant and must enjoy it as he rarely leaves our side...very occasionally if he's not in the mood, whereas other cats would maybe strike out if irritated, he simply moves away and it becomes a non-issue as we respect him and always give him his space if he needs it. That's why he's never had cause to strike out us ever!


----------



## Emmasian

Trying to have a lovely relaxing bath this morning, but SOMEONE wouldn't stop playing with the bubbles and dropping his big fuzzy tail in "accidentally"...

Erm excuse me??










What do you mean Mummy? I iz innocent as the newborn kitten!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper quite likes his new harness... or does he just like the dreamies...


----------



## jadeh31

So we were away Monday night so Odin was at the cattery. Yesterday he was a bit grumpy but all back to normal today


----------



## Chellacat

Emmasian said:


> Trying to have a lovely relaxing bath this morning, but SOMEONE wouldn't stop playing with the bubbles and dropping his big fuzzy tail in "accidentally"...
> 
> Erm excuse me??
> 
> View attachment 348121
> 
> 
> What do you mean Mummy? I iz innocent as the newborn kitten!
> 
> View attachment 348122


Raffa is such a good boy acting as life guard while you were in serious peril in such a deep and water filled bath. Sasha thinks Raffa should be getting lots of fuss and treats for looking after you so well.


----------



## Emmasian

I guess it's an improvement on falling on my head (see post Xmas thread)!

Raffsi says big shout out to his online bezzie mate Sasha and says he can borrow his Baywatch outfit anytime he wants to impress Maizy on a special date. The girls really go for that stuff apparently


----------



## SbanR

Emmasian said:


> Trying to have a lovely relaxing bath this morning, but SOMEONE wouldn't stop playing with the bubbles and dropping his big fuzzy tail in "accidentally"...
> 
> Erm excuse me??
> 
> View attachment 348121
> 
> 
> What do you mean Mummy? I iz innocent as the newborn kitten!
> 
> View attachment 348122


I'm waiting for SOMEONE to start swimming with you


----------



## Chellacat

Maizy telling me to take a break from CC yesterday, wouldn't I rather look at her???


----------



## Charity

Chellacat said:


> Maizy telling me to take a break from CC yesterday, wouldn't I rather look at her???
> 
> View attachment 348177


She's such a pretty girl


----------



## Psygon

:Singing Dancing Tonk! :Singing


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This is the face of a pushkin who is plotting his revenge after today's cat carrier exploits! Poor human daddy...I think we have upset him so much and it will be back to the beginning tomorrow. It makes me so sad to think that we've done something to hurt him.


----------



## Emmasian

SbanR said:


> I'm waiting for SOMEONE to start swimming with you


Funnily enough he tried that when he was young. The bath has a sort of seat at the back and he'd been dipping his paws in, then all of a sudden he stepped off the seat into the water. Because he wasn't falling or going into the unexpected he seemed to quite like it for a brief sojourn.


----------



## Whompingwillow

"And where do you think you are going? I have needs"!


----------



## Charity

One is fine, two make your legs hurt


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> One is fine, two make your legs hurt
> 
> View attachment 348193


Just giving you a workout!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone is having a lollax on the bed with us after his mental day yesterday  luckily I don't have to be anywhere until 9.15. When he came in our room this morning, it was the first time he'd walked on me right up to my face. He decided to lick my glasses, so I'm surmising he's not too cross with me. Have a lovely day everyone, I will be spending mine mostly with Oscar.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone is having a lollax on the bed with us after his mental day yesterday  luckily I don't have to be anywhere until 9.15. When he came in our room this morning, it was the first time he'd walked on me right up to my face. He decided to lick my glasses, so I'm surmising he's not too cross with me. Have a lovely day everyone, I will be spending mine mostly with Oscar.
> 
> View attachment 348194


You are definitely his No. 1


----------



## Whompingwillow

Modelling the new fish tank


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh, hang on a minute, let me just check out this sunbeam and *thunk* zzzzzzzzzzz"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Whompingwillow said:


> Modelling the new fish tank
> View attachment 348195


"Oh, so you want me to stretch out my right paw like this? Yes, yes, I know I'm lovely"


----------



## Emmasian

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone is having a lollax on the bed with us after his mental day yesterday  luckily I don't have to be anywhere until 9.15. When he came in our room this morning, it was the first time he'd walked on me right up to my face. He decided to lick my glasses, so I'm surmising he's not too cross with me. Have a lovely day everyone, I will be spending mine mostly with Oscar.
> 
> View attachment 348194


If he is licking your glasses and jumping on your bed after such a short time, he knows who his mummy is alright and will be wrapped round you like a rug in weeks to come. I think you've got yourselves a lovely, affectionate gentleman there


----------



## Emmasian

My day off lie in is being compromised by this view (from lying on my back in bed).










Gizza my lunch serf or I bite your tootsies (Sasha told me that would work)










Forgive my jumble sale wardrobes - I was having a spring clean that got abandoned yesterday!


----------



## Emmasian

Now joined by my baby girl...


----------



## Betty6691

Amy has been staring at me like this for the last half hour. I' m trying to work from home today and this is her latest distraction technique! Sitting on the toilet cistern and yowling, up on her hindlegs on the mantlepiece bashing at the mirror, walking over the keyboard and putting my laptop in flight mode - all tried without success!:Smuggrin


----------



## Matrod

He hasn't moved since 9 this morning :Yawn I have to keep checking he's still breathing


----------



## Purplecatlover

Me and jasper grooving to a bit of old school music.


----------



## Matrod

He got up at half two, went for a wee, moaned at me, was sick in the hall then went back in his chair & back to sleep. He's up & about now enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar catching the last of the rays. I'm glad I took this as it shows his coat isn't great and then I will have it as a reference point for his improvement.


----------



## Chellacat

Maizy has graduated to holding onto the floor with only one paw today......










Sasha slept on my shoulder while I was cleaning.......










Maizy went to sit by DS today and let him pet her and purred................


----------



## ewelsh

Rodney! Catching a few sun rays! Xxxx


----------



## ewelsh

How on earth do you clean with a cat on your shoulder @Chellacat i bet you didn't hoover!


----------



## Chellacat

ewelsh said:


> How on earth do you clean with a cat on your shoulder @Chellacat i bet you didn't hoover!


No hoovering, I was dusting all the woodwork and wiping down the sills, I hooked a bottle of apple Dettol spray to my jeans had a cloth in one hand and his bum in the other  He had reached up asking to be lifted for a cuddle so I picked him up and he promptly went to sleep, so I took him with me on my rounds :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I can't say no to that sweet little face, ever :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Charity

Lets cuddle up on Mum's lap again..its getting a habit, not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Chellacat

Charity said:


> Lets cuddle up on Mum's lap again..its getting a habit, not that I'm complaining.
> 
> View attachment 348259


That is the sweetest pose ever for the Beautiful Bunty and Tremendous Toppy! Both on your knee at the same time, that looks like heaven! What a fantastic pic, amazing!


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Lets cuddle up on Mum's lap again..its getting a habit, not that I'm complaining.
> 
> View attachment 348259


Melt your heart!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Warning put your volume down - its loud!


----------



## Whompingwillow

They are the lead roles in a musical and are doing their practicing


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Lets cuddle up on Mum's lap again..its getting a habit, not that I'm complaining.
> 
> View attachment 348259


Ooooohhhh seriously can you find a photo more adorable than that!

That's another for next years calendar xxxxxxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> Ooooohhhh seriously can you find a photo more adorable than that!
> 
> That's another for next years calendar xxxxxxx


I agree. Its precious. And so nice they have both become lap cats! Xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Chellacat 
Aw so sweet he fell asleep in your arms while you were cleaning:Cat multi tasking cat mummy!


----------



## Chellacat

Both my babies are fast asleep, ten minutes outside this morning just to the garden then whizzed back in very disgruntled, windy and raining and dark and dreary. Sasha kipping on the couch and Maizy decided the tray on the table looked good this am?????


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper is obsessed with the Apple TV. Because it makes a noise when I scroll he tries to catch everything!


----------



## ChaosCat

Paper bags are soooo much fun.


----------



## Torin.

My name is Moril and I love my stinky orange fluffy snake. I love it so much that I don't care the dog is less than 1m away. I will lie on the floor and get high. What are my legs doing? No idea don't ask me.










(stinky valerian snake thanks to SS @Whompingwillow )


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Well helloooooooo human mother, I missed you...oh, you're going to get me my tea now...oh and I'm going scoff it and let you stroke me for a minute and then...ohh, my eyelids are feeling heavy, I'll just sit by this radiator on the boiler pipe in my bedroom and have 40 winks *zzzzzzzzzzz*"


----------



## Whompingwillow

Torin. said:


> My name is Moril and I love my stinky orange fluffy snake. I love it so much that I don't care the dog is less than 1m away. I will lie on the floor and get high. What are my legs doing? No idea don't ask me.
> 
> View attachment 348386
> 
> 
> (stinky valerian snake thanks to SS @Whompingwillow )


So happy to see this! Saffi and mojo arent interested in a blue one I have for them... want it?!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper clearly doesn't think it's warm enough in the flat!


----------



## Whompingwillow

He just loves the new peacock feathers I got (for 20p!) 















Having a heart to heart


----------



## Whompingwillow

Intrigued, for 3 seconds...


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow
He looks attentive in that last pic:Cat
Ah cross posted, the last pic in the first set where he is sitting.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> He looks attentive in that last pic:Cat
> Ah cross posted, the last pic in the first set where he is sitting.


Sometimes he is a good listener .... sometimes! I think he was quite shocked by my story, by the looks of it.....

3 seconds after the fish attentiveness he was in my face shouting at me


----------



## Emmasian

Mojo, my angel, you are a legend! His little face in the heart to heart pictures, too gorgeous. I've thought about a fish tank but Freya and Rafa between them are too bloody clever and I have a suspicion I would come home to three bloated pussycats and an empty tank!

Meanwhile further north...

Teddy darling Mummy adores you, but for the love of everything PLEASE make up your mind as you are furry and she is not, and hypothermia is looming!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Emmasian said:


> Mojo, my angel, you are a legend! His little face in the heart to heart pictures, too gorgeous. I've thought about a fish tank but Freya and Rafa between them are too bloody clever and I have a suspicion I would come home to three bloated pussycats and an empty tank!
> 
> Meanwhile further north...
> 
> Teddy darling Mummy adores you, but for the love of everything PLEASE make up your mind as you are furry and she is not, and hypothermia is looming!!
> 
> View attachment 348476


Teddy dear, I'm sure mummy has got a nice and warm coat and woolly blankets. Don't let her rush you with silly excuses.


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny is a weird sleeper, I lover her funny sleeping positions.
She is poking herself with her elbow.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Pheasant feather fun








Even saffi, who has been extra sleepy and uninterested today, enjoyed the new pheasant feather


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Mojo, my angel, you are a legend! His little face in the heart to heart pictures, too gorgeous. I've thought about a fish tank but Freya and Rafa between them are too bloody clever and I have a suspicion I would come home to three bloated pussycats and an empty tank!
> 
> Meanwhile further north...
> 
> Teddy darling Mummy adores you, but for the love of everything PLEASE make up your mind as you are furry and she is not, and hypothermia is looming!!
> 
> View attachment 348476


I loved the image of Rafa and Freya with bloated bellies full of fish and an empty tank haha very good


----------



## Emmasian

He finally went out with Freya so I shut the door and busied myself making an all day breakfast. Suddenly noticed outside was a thick blizzard and hurtled through to find them smooshed against the window in mid shriek of "Let us in wicked witch!" Let them in and gave them a fried egg on toast between them to warm up. Freya is now on top of me watching "America's Next Top Model". We both think she'd win.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> He finally went out with Freya so I shut the door and busied myself making an all day breakfast. Suddenly noticed outside was a thick blizzard and hurtled through to find them smooshed against the window in mid shriek of "Let us in wicked witch!" Let them in and gave them a fried egg on toast between them to warm up. Freya is now on top of me watching "America's Next Top Model". We both think she'd win.
> 
> View attachment 348492


Oohhh Freya you are in competition with saffi on America's next top model


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Noooooo human mother, I don't care if you feed me one at a time. I don't want the dried food. I only want gravy. Gimme gravy. If I put this really sad face on, will you give me the gravy?"


----------



## ewelsh

Give him gravy  as much as he wants, look at that face


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Noooooo human mother, I don't care if you feed me one at a time. I don't want the dried food. I only want gravy. Gimme gravy. If I put this really sad face on, will you give me the gravy?"
> 
> View attachment 348505
> View attachment 348506


He's twisting you round his little finger (I mean paw)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> He's twisting you round his little finger (I mean paw)


Oh don't I just know it! We even bought a new Miele vacuum as by all accounts it's the best for vacuuming cat hair...it's come today and the Husbandly One is testing it out upstairs whilst Oscar is asleep in the conservatory. I'm going to be bankrupt. It's much quieter though, so I think he'll prefer it  Ahem. I just worry he's sad and missing his old home, so clearly I'm trying to buy my way into his affections, heh. Spoilt boy already and he's only been here 11 days!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh don't I just know it! We even bought a new Miele vacuum as by all accounts it's the best for vacuuming cat hair...it's come today and the Husbandly One is testing it out upstairs whilst Oscar is asleep in the conservatory. I'm going to be bankrupt. It's much quieter though, so I think he'll prefer it  Ahem. I just worry he's sad and missing his old home, so clearly I'm trying to buy my way into his affections, heh. Spoilt boy already and he's only been here 11 days!


Don't worry about if he's sad and missing his old home. He seems to have slotted right in & made him self right at home!!! You're doing a fantastic job! Love the photos xx


----------



## ZoeM

Spent the day cleaning in all the places that I usually ignore, and Deana, my foster kitten (who goes on Wednesday ) now has 10+ 'new' kitten toys. She has been redistributing them all over the house, so that she never has far to go to get some fun.


----------



## ewelsh

Deana is like our little Jasper! And little version of Bunty


----------



## Psygon

ZoeM said:


> Spent the day cleaning in all the places that I usually ignore, and Deana, my foster kitten (who goes on Wednesday ) now has 10+ 'new' kitten toys. She has been redistributing them all over the house, so that she never has far to go to get some fun.
> 
> View attachment 348515


Deana is adorable!


----------



## Summercat

@ZoeM 
She looks sweet:Cat
Is she going to a shelter/rescue or is someone adopting her?


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Noooooo human mother, I don't care if you feed me one at a time. I don't want the dried food. I only want gravy. Gimme gravy. If I put this really sad face on, will you give me the gravy?"
> 
> View attachment 348505
> View attachment 348506


Love that second photo. He could be a top cat model


----------



## ZoeM

Summercat said:


> @ZoeM
> She looks sweet:Cat
> Is she going to a shelter/rescue or is someone adopting her?


She is a very sweet girl. She was in a rescue placed with rather a few feral/semi-feral cats, so she needed some socialisation work before she got her 'forever' home. She's getting adopted with her brother on wednesday. I'm happy for her, but going to miss her as she's come a long way


----------



## Torin.

Whompingwillow said:


> So happy to see this! Saffi and mojo arent interested in a blue one I have for them... want it?!


Firstly Moril is confused that there are cats out there who don't like them! Secondly he is more than willing to provide this poor unloved fluff with the attention it really deserves. I'll message you (in the morning, when it's not 2am, shhh)


----------



## jasperthecat

We had a very unsettled and distracted boy the night before last.....we had a FLY!

Poor Jasper just couldn't settle all evening and during the night because of it! No matter how he tried he just couldn't get at it which really frustrated him and we couldn't capture it as it kept leaving the room and coming back in as we always keep the bedroom door partly open for him to come and go whenever he wishes so he was very unsettled because of this. We even left the window slightly ajar for a while but the fly must have preferred being indoors as it was ruddy cold outside and we had to close it to keep the room warm
Normally Jasper sleeps most of the night but comes onto our bed at around 5.00am to see if we're awake and then goes back to sleep if we're not but he didn't even do that and I could hear him stalking around which is most unusual of him.
Anyway he's a very patient hunter and eventually he got his prey but it wasn't without trial before it came within reach...he spent from dawn until around 9.00am sat on the window sill before he finally got his fly! His neck must have ached terribly as he spent so many hours continually looking up for it!

You can't fool me...I know you're up there!!!









Just wait till I get my paws on you!!!









Got you, you little sod...you won't get away that easily!!!









So playing dead now are we???









Ahhhh...at last, I can sit sit down and finally relax and watch the rest of the world go by in peace!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@jasperthecat that is brilliant - well done for your patience catching that pesky fly


----------



## Purplecatlover

He is not impressed!

If looks could kill.... I'd be dead haha


----------



## Charity

jasperthecat said:


> We had a very unsettled and distracted boy the night before last.....we had a FLY!
> 
> Poor Jasper just couldn't settle all evening and during the night because of it! No matter how he tried he just couldn't get at it which really frustrated him and we couldn't capture it as it kept leaving the room and coming back in as we always keep the bedroom door partly open for him to come and go whenever he wishes so he was very unsettled because of this. We even left the window slightly ajar for a while but the fly must have preferred being indoors as it was ruddy cold outside and we had to close it to keep the room warm
> Normally Jasper sleeps most of the night but comes onto our bed at around 5.00am to see if we're awake and then goes back to sleep if we're not but he didn't even do that and I could hear him stalking around which is most unusual of him.
> Anyway he's a very patient hunter and eventually he got his prey but it wasn't without trial before it came within reach...he spent from dawn until around 9.00am sat on the window sill before he finally got his fly! His neck must have ached terribly as he spent so many hours continually looking up for it!
> 
> You can't fool me...I know you're up there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait till I get my paws on you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got you, you little sod...you won't get away that easily!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So playing dead now are we???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...at last, I can sit sit down and finally relax and watch the rest of the world go by in peace!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious That's magic. Well done Jasper for getting your fly in the end. I'll get Toppy to give you some tips, he's ace at fly catching.


----------



## Chellacat

Maizy in her den!








Sasha posing on the fence


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious That's magic. Well done Jasper for getting your fly in the end. I'll get Toppy to give you some tips, he's ace at fly catching.


Jasper's supreme catching skill is honed on spiders...we used to get loads of them in the house in all shapes and sizes before we got him but since then we never see any! Every day he does his spider hunting in each room and the attrition rate is magnificent but he gets utterly frustrated with flies.

If one happens to come in he has got to have it...it's like he goes into a trance in his search for it and nothing will distract him from his quest. 
I just worry if he gets hold of a wasp as we've had several nests in our loft over the years and the odd wasp inevitably finds its way into the house but surprisingly they've never attacked us but that might well change if Jasper tries to kill one.


----------



## ewelsh

I bet @Charity won't read that reply off you @jasperthecat she hates spiders 

My terrier disturbed a wasp nest once all hell broke lose, she was stung several times, not that the pain registered, my poor Lab was stung on the face and paw she was walking round like Tiny Tim but Loulou got stung too, I rushed her off to the Vets they were really chilled about it, just said it will calm down! Unless she was having difficulties breathing not to worry! Loulou was not happy at all. If Loulou hears a buzz now she's off, Linford Christey wouldn't catch her.

So IF Jasper were to be stung, he will be fine


----------



## ChaosCat

jasperthecat said:


> Jasper's supreme catching skill is honed on spiders...we used to get loads of them in the house in all shapes and sizes before we got him but since then we never see any! Every day he does his spider hunting in each room and the attrition rate is magnificent but he gets utterly frustrated with flies.
> 
> If one happens to come in he has got to have it...it's like he goes into a trance in his search for it and nothing will distract him from his quest.
> I just worry if he gets hold of a wasp as we've had several nests in our loft over the years and the odd wasp inevitably finds its way into the house but surprisingly they've never attacked us but that might well change if Jasper tries to kill one.


My Bonny is a huntress of flying objects, too. When I realised she was hunting a wasp for the first time I tried to stop her and get the wasp out. I was too late- she caught it and ate it before I even got near. Was so worried the wasp would sting her inside her throat! Nothing happened luckily.

With the next wasp it was almost the same, only she got stung into her shoulder before she ate it. Bonny licked the sting but didn't appear to mind much. Did it teach her? No, she continued hunting wasps whenever she could get one and I continued to worry.
Was glad when the wasps stopped flying about some time in autumn and dread the time when they are out and about again.


----------



## Charity

jasperthecat said:


> Jasper's supreme catching skill is honed on spiders...we used to get loads of them in the house in all shapes and sizes before we got him but since then we never see any! Every day he does his spider hunting in each room and the attrition rate is magnificent but he gets utterly frustrated with flies.
> 
> If one happens to come in he has got to have it...it's like he goes into a trance in his search for it and nothing will distract him from his quest.
> I just worry if he gets hold of a wasp as we've had several nests in our loft over the years and the odd wasp inevitably finds its way into the house but surprisingly they've never attacked us but that might well change if Jasper tries to kill one.


Oh, please, please, please, could I borrow Jasper for the summer. No spiders......heaven!! My two are totally useless at catching them. I've currently got one in my bedside cabinet, door is well and truly shut and I even thought of sealing it with masking tape. I also had one a couple of days ago, which I think was one of those nasty false widows but not sure, when I was trying to put up a picture on the wall, he suddenly appeared from the back and started crawling up the side. Rushed off and got a glass and chucked him outside. One thing I dread about summer.

@ewelsh ...I don't need to see any pictures thank you!


----------



## ewelsh

Is this better!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Is this better!
> 
> View attachment 348586


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious @ewelsh you need to post a picture of @Charity 's spider friend for @jasperthecat to see. After all, how can Jasper seek it out otherwise?


----------



## Purplecatlover

My big boy.  just look how big he's got.


----------



## ewelsh

My word Jasper how you have grown into such a big boy!

I just love his white bits x


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious @ewelsh you need to post a picture of @Charity 's spider friend for @jasperthecat to see. After all, how can Jasper seek it out otherwise?


Are you trying to get me into trouble @SbanR? Wicked women!


----------



## Purplecatlover

ewelsh said:


> My word Jasper how you have grown into such a big boy!
> 
> I just love his white bits x


He looks like he's doing the thriller dance in the last one!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Are you trying to get me into trouble @SbanR? Wicked women!


Only trying to be helpful


----------



## huckybuck

Back to his old tricks!!
Got a couple of sausages out to take to the hens...


----------



## jasperthecat

ChaosCat said:


> My Bonny is a huntress of flying objects, too. When I realised she was hunting a wasp for the first time I tried to stop her and get the wasp out. I was too late- she caught it and ate it before I even got near. Was so worried the wasp would sting her inside her throat! Nothing happened luckily.
> 
> With the next wasp it was almost the same, only she got stung into her shoulder before she ate it. Bonny licked the sting but didn't appear to mind much. Did it teach her? No, she continued hunting wasps whenever she could get one and I continued to worry.
> Was glad when the wasps stopped flying about some time in autumn and dread the time when they are out and about again.


Looks like I'm not the only one to worry about possible wasp stings for Jasper...I hate the ruddy things myself. I was thinking of building him an outside enclosure so that he could spend a couple of hours here there in it but that would invite all sorts of little beasties to come within his range and he's bound to encounter a wasp sooner or later if he's outside for any length of time as we get lots of them in the garden! We get them constantly coming to my pond for a drink.

The last time we were all up at the caravan at the end of last season there was a Daddy Long Legs that had found it's way in and Jasper was almost beside himself frantically trying to catch it which he eventually did! 
With him, if it crawls Jasper has no problem dealing with it and he's killed spiders nearly as big as a shrew...they actually scare me that size but Jasper is soon in there grappling with it, but if it flies, that another thing and he'll not rest and becomes unsettled until he's got it.

He's quite a tough little dude, well he has to be as he's forever charging into tables and chairs etc during his frantic play periods where he dashes about like cat possessed so I'm sure he would deal with a wasp sting as long as he doesn't have any reaction to it but I'd still prefer he didn't find out the hard way!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Back to his old tricks!!
> Got a couple of sausages out to take to the hens...
> 
> View attachment 348603
> View attachment 348604
> View attachment 348605


I can't see your hens getting those sausages now! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## jasperthecat

huckybuck said:


> Back to his old tricks!!
> Got a couple of sausages out to take to the hens...
> 
> View attachment 348603
> View attachment 348604
> View attachment 348605


Jasper would love one of those if I let him have one!


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> I bet @Charity won't read that reply off you @jasperthecat she hates spiders
> 
> My terrier disturbed a wasp nest once all hell broke lose, she was stung several times, not that the pain registered, my poor Lab was stung on the face and paw she was walking round like Tiny Tim but Loulou got stung too, I rushed her off to the Vets they were really chilled about it, just said it will calm down! Unless she was having difficulties breathing not to worry! Loulou was not happy at all. If Loulou hears a buzz now she's off, Linford Christey wouldn't catch her.
> 
> So IF Jasper were to be stung, he will be fine


Awwww poor things...wasp stings are awful.
About two years ago my OH decided to dig out the root of a dead Pampas Grass in our garden and on the first thrust of the spade she disturbed a wasp's nest which they had built in there...they flew into a rage and stung her about 5 times so she's a little more cautious around them now!

I suspect most animals learn from experience and I'm sure Jasper would be the same if he got stung...he'd probably stick to catching spiders.


----------



## Charity

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 348587
> View attachment 348588
> 
> 
> My big boy.  just look how big he's got.


He's grown into a beautiful cat


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious @ewelsh you need to post a picture of @Charity 's spider friend for @jasperthecat to see. After all, how can Jasper seek it out otherwise?





ewelsh said:


> Are you trying to get me into trouble @SbanR? Wicked women!


Stop it you two or I'll send Toppy round to lick you to death


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> Oh, please, please, please, could I borrow Jasper for the summer. No spiders......heaven!! My two are totally useless at catching them. I've currently got one in my bedside cabinet, door is well and truly shut and I even thought of sealing it with masking tape. I also had one a couple of days ago, which I think was one of those nasty false widows but not sure, when I was trying to put up a picture on the wall, he suddenly appeared from the back and started crawling up the side. Rushed off and got a glass and chucked him outside. One thing I dread about summer.
> 
> @ewelsh ...I don't need to see any pictures thank you!


If you have spiders, the bigger the better for Jasper...he eats the ruddy things! I've seen him tackle spiders so big that they actually make me cringe just looking at them yet he doesn't bat an eyelid! Unless it's lucky enough to get out of the way, it's got no chance!

Just before Christmas my OH and I were laid on top of the bed watching TV when a huge one ran diagonally across her legs and she let out a startled scream as you would even though she isn't afraid of them...Jasper was actually supposed to be asleep on the floor at the foot of the bed but the poor spider didn't make it off the bed. The noise woke him and he had it with a second or so as it ran over the edge intending to reach the floor. He's absolutely ace at catching them.
I think that may be partly due to me making his very own spider when he was younger from a piece of black ostrich feather tied with fishing line to a metre long wand toy handle. The feather was cut down to the size of a large spider which it resembled and I could emulate a spider's movements with it and it satisfied and honed his spider hunting skills.

Make your cats one of those toys and you might just stimulate them into action the next time they come across them!

It's quite easy to laugh at people who are afraid of spiders but I've seen first hand what it's like for someone who really suffers from arachnophobia. My daughter is genuinely terrified of them...she's sought all kinds of help and therapy but she is still terribly afraid of them. Luckily for her, her cats have always chipped in and helped her but it's not the first time I've had to drive across town when lived near me to get rid of a spider before she could go to sleep!​


----------



## Shrike

Nice and warm! Mind you she went back out for a quick patrol soon after!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Stalking his bottom


----------



## Whompingwillow

I love it when I can get them to play the same game at the same time - feather (or nay toys under blanket works every time


----------



## Summercat

I love that expression on Mojos face @Whompingwillow 
I have been doing the same in anticipation of the contest.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh yes human mother, you can read all the books and interwebby things you can get your hands on but you still won't know what I'm thinking...didn't you know I'm planning world domination? You didn't? Well, mwah ha haaaa..."


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh yes human mother, you can read all the books and interwebby things you can get your hands on but you still won't know what I'm thinking...didn't you know I'm planning world domination? You didn't? Well, mwah ha haaaa..."
> 
> View attachment 348623


Sorry, but he looks way too kind for that sort of plan. He will dominate your world, of course, but in a very nice way.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> Sorry, but he looks way too kind for that sort of plan. He will dominate your world, of course, but in a very nice way.


He really is dominating our world...I am spending every waking moment worrying about him - which makes a change from worrying about work I guess  I think he looks more scheming in this photo, bless him.


----------



## Shrike

"Hup!"








"Balance"








"Cross"








"And relax!"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OK, I know, photo overload (sorry!) but this is good isn't it? Him asleep in the lounge with us? Probably it's just the warmth luring him in but it's still nice that he is in here with us


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> Back to his old tricks!!
> Got a couple of sausages out to take to the hens...


What me? Something in my mouth, no I don't know *what* you mean...


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> OK, I know, photo overload (sorry!) but this is good isn't it? Him asleep in the lounge with us? Probably it's just the warmth luring him in but it's still nice that he is in here with us
> 
> View attachment 348642


Oscar looks so relaxed that it surley is not just all about the warmth. He sleeps in the open and stretched out in the same room with you, that is very good indeed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> Oscar looks so relaxed that it surley is not just all about the warmth. He sleeps in the open and stretched out in the same room with you, that is very good indeed.


Thanks @ChaosCat - I'm hopeful that he's feeling OK living here.


----------



## Emmasian

Oscar is one contented looking pussycat if you ask me. He's fallen on his paws with you guys and knows it. I've known rescue cats hide for ages (weeks) and need all sorts of patience when they find homes. He looks settled and confident enough to be stretched out in front of your fire showing his tummy, he cuddles you in bed, he sits in front of the camera being worshipped/photographed... he's pretty happy! Please stop worrying and enjoy him xx


----------



## Psygon

Fireside tonks with Jammy and Ed


----------



## Whompingwillow

Just having a chilled Sunday night in
























You are not going anywhere








Oh birds!


----------



## sandy-cat

I like to call this one... "I'm starving! And although I was only fed two hours ago and in fact still have some food in my bowl....FEED ME! (or at least come and stand over me while I eat because then I'm getting all the attention)"


----------



## Summercat

@sandy-cat 
Great expression!


----------



## bluecordelia

Blue in the naughty corner







Just to prove we don't spend all day in bed!

Chop chop Ivan


----------



## Summercat

@bluecordelia 
Ivan looks adorable :Shy


----------



## Jesthar

Just finished a t-shirt yarn cat bed for my stall stock, pop it down to get a cuppa, and come back to this...










Suppose I should be glad it has the feline seal of approval, but she has plenty of beds of her own!


----------



## Charity

That's lovely, not surprise its in instant use.


----------



## Emmasian

Snowpuss Raffsi warming his tootsies in Mummy's bed. Know I'm biased but he is so cute I don't know what to do with him!!


----------



## Summercat

@Jesthar 
The bed looks amazing  I wish I was good with crafts.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Good morning human mother, thank you for all the lovely beds you have bought for me, yes I know I briefly liked one of them but you know how it is...I prefer this box that human daddy just made into a bed for me."


----------



## Chellacat

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 348711
> "Good morning human mother, thank you for all the lovely beds you have bought for me, yes I know I briefly liked one of them but you know how it is...I prefer this box that human daddy just made into a bed for me."


Sasha say's he agree's with Oscar, there is nothing like a fresh amazon box as a bed, extra kudos for persuading the human slave to turn it into an acceptable resting place!


----------



## ewelsh

Some one wants something!


----------



## Whompingwillow

I did get the tv with entertaining him in mind after all...


----------



## Torin.

My dog looks different today


----------



## TriTri

Torin. said:


> My dog looks different today
> View attachment 348753


Hi Torin, perhaps someone heard you say that they were in the "Dog House?"


----------



## Smuge

I got very lucky.... I took the floofs back to their breeder for show prep a couple of weeks ago. While she was drying one of them she complained that whilst all of hers live happily together, they don't cuddle up like my 3 do on a daily basis. I got very lucky, not only did Tali accept the boys, she properly adopted them


----------



## ChaosCat

Smuge said:


> I got very lucky.... I took the floofs back to their breeder for show prep a couple of weeks ago. While she was drying one of them she complained that whilst all of hers live happily together, they don't cuddle up like my 3 do on a daily basis. I got very lucky, not only did Tali accept the boys, she properly adopted them
> 
> View attachment 348766


What a very loving sister Tali is! Cuteness overload.


----------



## Smuge

Poor Ash wouldn't be feeling so relaxed if he knew what I just booked with his vet  they are actually a bit old for it. They had a show the day after they turned 6 months and I wanted to give them some time to chill out before going for the snip. Its now booked for the 4th, poor lads, they have my deepest sympathy


----------



## Charity

She's been out a couple of times but doesn't like the cold wind so knows where she is better off.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Some one wants something!
> 
> View attachment 348721


Well, give it to her then


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> She's been out a couple of times but doesn't like the cold wind so knows where she is better off.
> 
> View attachment 348785


Oh Bunty you're such a pretty girl xx


----------



## Shrike

From this morning:
"You stuff your face, Slave - I'll keep a lookout for Strange Cats, shall I?"


----------



## Jaf

Mari 'ere. I iz not 'appy boy. Waz nice andz sleepz when nasty tablet waz put in my gob. Waz so suprised I swallowed it. Hooman ses I haz worms...bet they taste nicer den tablets.

At least I got a treatz but I'm not talking to hooman ever again! Iz the back of me head 'ere in this photo. My friends Jackie and Geri gotz treats too. No fair! Woody, Choccy 'n Bisto din get nuthin cos they stay sleepz. Ha ha.


----------



## Paddypaws

Mitzy doing her princess pose


----------



## Chellacat

Maizy had a very lazy afternoon sleeping in her den then came out did a big stretch and jumped up on the arm of the couch to give me big blinks and purrs, her way of saying right, "time for tea mum get a move on!"


----------



## Smuge

We are having a new bed delivered tomorrow so our furniture has been moved across the room. As a result my Persian cat seems to have transformed into a meerkat...










This wont end well, but jm not getting out of bed at this point lol


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> We are having a new bed delivered tomorrow so our furniture has been moved across the room. As a result my Persian cat seems to have transformed into a meerkat...
> 
> View attachment 348834
> 
> 
> This wont end well, but jm not getting out of bed at this point lol
> 
> View attachment 348836
> 
> View attachment 348838


If Tali manages to get to the top of that cupboard, is it within jumping distance of you?. It would be a rude awakening and a half:Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

@Paddypaws 
Mitzy is a pretty girl, she reminds me a bit of Sban's Jessie.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> We are having a new bed delivered tomorrow so our furniture has been moved across the room. As a result my Persian cat seems to have transformed into a meerkat...
> 
> View attachment 348834
> 
> 
> This wont end well, but jm not getting out of bed at this point lol
> 
> View attachment 348836
> 
> View attachment 348838


Why do you have a bed delivered!? Thats going to be a pain to move when you move 
I love meerkat tali


----------



## Smuge

Whompingwillow said:


> Why do you have a bed delivered!? Thats going to be a pain to move when you move
> I love meerkat tali


We ordered it about a month ago, its superking and massive. Wouldnt have got it if we knew we had to move


----------



## jasperthecat

I always like to watch mummy go to work every morning...there she is now setting off!









Hmmmmm. I don't know who on earth left this seat here for me which looks just like a box of of loose biscuits but, it sure is a great seat.......










.....not to mention using it for looking out for one of those pesky fly thingies which unsettle me so much!
I think there's one up there now!!!!










Some meanie said the other day that they thought I have rather short fat legs with chubby paws!! ....I haven't really, have I?


----------



## Whompingwillow

He sniffs my toes, sees its me, shouts. Saves all noise for me, I am a lucky mama


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> We ordered it about a month ago, its superking and massive. Wouldnt have got it if we knew we had to move


Arghhhhhh - thats annoying!


----------



## Psygon

Shrike said:


> From this morning:
> "You stuff your face, Slave - I'll keep a lookout for Strange Cats, shall I?"
> View attachment 348793


Love this pic!


----------



## Smuge

Whompingwillow said:


> Arghhhhhh - thats annoying!


We get the new car tomorrow aswell. The bed and car are things we wouldnt have bought if we knew we had to move. All came totally out ot the blue


----------



## ewelsh

Jasper you like Mary Poppins practically perfect in every way 

Cheeky person!


----------



## Charity

jasperthecat said:


> I always like to watch mummy go to work every morning...there she is now setting off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm. I don't know who on earth left this seat here for me which looks just like a box of of loose biscuits but, it sure is a great seat.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....not to mention using it for looking out for one of those pesky fly thingies which unsettle me so much!
> I think there's one up there now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some meanie said the other day that they thought I have rather short fat legs with chubby paws!! ....I haven't really, have I?


Ignore that person Jasper, whoever it is is an idiot


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> Jasper you like Mary Poppins practically perfect in every way
> 
> Cheeky person!


Don't tell him that, it'll go to his head!


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> Ignore that person Jasper, whoever it is is an idiot


That's exactly what I told Jasper....just ignore them! 
Anyway, his legs all reach the ground so that's all that matters


----------



## Smuge

If you show them a surface, my 3 will always find a way to fall off it.... usually bum first (he was fine)






*sigh* Persians


----------



## Willow_Warren

Smuge said:


> If you show them a surface, my 3 will always find a way to fall off it.... usually bum first (he was fine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* Persians


Oh.... Sorry but that is funny!

So.... I've had a shocking cold/cough/goodness knows what since Thursday/Friday, today is the first day since then that I actually feel like doing anything (I have the week off work, so spending in on the sofa watching daytime telly wasn't the plan- well not completely). So this morning I have vacuumed, put the washing and made a little bag for Easter gifts (Lola investigated but jumped down before the photo was taken, she's the black and white blur):








So I only sat down the thread the ribbon through, but for what I think is the first time ever she has snuggled up next to me:








She's not exactly on my knee, but she's against me and half on my feet, it's good progress  (yes the pink and navy stripe is my sock). Lunch is now delayed as is the rest of the day...


----------



## Jesthar

Smuge said:


> If you show them a surface, my 3 will always find a way to fall off it.... usually bum first (he was fine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* Persians


Not just Persians, I remember a family posting an FB status about their moggy along the lines of "Today I'm taking pleasure in small things, such as the cat falling off the window sill, then trying to pretend she meant to do it..."


----------



## Chellacat

Maizy and her new BF Sharkie guarding the top of the stairs and claiming the carpet belongs only to her!























My Carpet!!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> We get the new car tomorrow aswell. The bed and car are things we wouldnt have bought if we knew we had to move. All came totally out ot the blue


Car is exciting though? And at least easy to move! Haha


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cute corner 








Can't cope with how much I love this girl


----------



## Summercat

Very cute corner, the bed Saffi is in looks so soft:Cat


----------



## Summercat

@Willow_Warren 
Glad Lola is making progress and very pretty Easter gift bags


----------



## Charity

Having a snooze in the sunshine behind the curtain


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
Bunty looks very content:Cat


----------



## Smuge

Our new bed is currently going through a thorough customs inspection



















Not looking forward to moving house with this superking beast


----------



## Smuge

Whompingwillow said:


> Car is exciting though? And at least easy to move! Haha


yea, well as exciting as Skoda's get I suppose lol I was happy to keep my current citigo, but I was at the end of my 3 year deal and it was actually cheaper to trade in the Citigo and get a bigger, 5 door Fabia than to refinance my 3 year old Citigo.

We figured that if it was the same price, it made much worse sense to get the 5 door car. Much better for cat carriers, golf clubs and maybe small humans one of these days.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Ooooh, human daddy found me a sunbeam to sit in whilst human mother was busy out at work...I just have a bit of an issue with the doggy on the cushion...what am I meant to do with that? Do I chase it?"


----------



## huckybuck

Hmm the naughty bread monster has appeared again!!!


----------



## Smuge

Well, the floofs seem very pleased with their new superking memoryfoam cat bed. Maybe they will even let us give it a try some night?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Such an adventure human mother! This platypus has been causing me no end of bother...and now! Ha!"


----------



## Whompingwillow

One of my favourite ever photos








I have been trying to get a shot of both their colour eyes together for ages!


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> One of my favourite ever photos
> View attachment 348990
> 
> I have been trying to get a shot of both their colour eyes together for ages!


That's definitely one of the best, its lovely.


----------



## Charity

I'm watching you


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> I'm watching you
> 
> View attachment 348995


I couldnt see a photo with that caption . It took ages to load! Makes you look like a creep. But now I can see it's bounty who is the real crewp


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> I couldnt see a photo with that caption . It took ages to load! Makes you look like a creep. But now I can see it's bounty who is the real crewp


I like her new name....Bounty


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Yes, very nice photo of your two


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> I like her new name....Bounty


On that photo she doesn't look very bountiful, though...


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> I like her new name....Bounty


Miss autocorrect know it all again...! (And clumsy fingers. I can't get used to touch screens!)


----------



## SbanR

View attachment 348995
[/QUOTE]


Whompingwillow said:


> I couldnt see a photo with that caption . It took ages to load! Makes you look like a creep. But now I can see it's bounty who is the real crewp


Haha. Have you seen what autocorrect has done to your post. You sound like tweety bird:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> View attachment 348995


Haha. Have you seen what autocorrect has done to your post. You sound like tweety bird:Hilarious:Hilarious[/QUOTE]

Crewp. Hehehe. Quite a cute one actually. if that was auto correct after all this time of trying prove she is a word and speech expert then.. I don't even know what


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> Haha. Have you seen what autocorrect has done to your post. You sound like tweety bird:Hilarious:Hilarious


Crewp. Hehehe. Quite a cute one actually. if that was auto correct after all this time of trying prove she is a word and speech expert then.. I don't even know what [/QUOTE]

I thought perhaps you'd been drinking mid afternoon


----------



## Shrike

"Hmmm - this giant green spider is no sport! Where have all the tastey little hairy ones gone that run about and are such fun to catch?"








"Its getting like a jungle in here, Slave!"


----------



## Chellacat

Sasha has claimed the Amazon Box. He kicked Maizy out an hour ago and she went off in a huff, up to lie on the bed.


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> "Hmmm - this giant green spider is no sport! Where have all the tastey little hairy ones gone that run about and are such fun to catch?"
> View attachment 349031
> 
> "Its getting like a jungle in here, Slave!"
> View attachment 349032


Great jungle! @Shrike

You've reminded me of a family friend who used to live opposite the Cathedral, she had that many plants in her front windows you could hardly see in or out, until one day a coach full of Tourists were visiting the Cathedral, after their visit about 10 of them knocked on her door asking if the plants were for sale :Hilarious:Hilarious

I would love some indoor plants but not with Libby muncher around.


----------



## jadeh31

How time flies


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Smuge

Sometimes I wonder if my cats know that they are cats. I read so much on here about feline behaviour; How they will be territorial around food, trays etc... but my 3 just dont care. They have a bowl each, but you will usually find them all crowded around one










And it isnt unheard of to find all 3 of them crowded into one litterbox.

Strange, strange, floofy creatures


----------



## Chellacat

Maizy was hogging the sink this morning!


----------



## Charity

Mummy's girl


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, you're home! Now. Where's my tea? If I mesmerise you with my big green peepers, will you give me my favourite tea? Pleeeeeeeeeease"


----------



## Erenya

Darwin hogging both blankets that we got from our secret santas @JaimeandBree and @Psygon

￼


----------



## Smuge

We got Garfield's show report today (he was best of breed) we are very very proud



> The first impression this lovely kitten gave was a red tabby he did have a lot of tabby on him however his chin was solid. A well grown kitten with a silky soft full well prepared coat. Short thick legs support his weighty cobby body, tail short and bushy. Well rounded broad head, with neat little ears sitting low on head and well furnished. Excellent large copper bright eyes with pink rim. Nose short and broad with pink nose leather, strong chin with good bite, nice frill. A real sweetie.












Garfield adores people and being picked up, I assume "a real sweetie" means that he spent the entire time purring his head off at the judge. His tabby stripes should disappear as he grows up


----------



## Charity

That's lovely. Well done Garfield


----------



## JaimeandBree

Erenya said:


> Darwin hogging both blankets that we got from our secret santas @JaimeandBree and @Psygon
> 
> ￼
> View attachment 349188


Ahhh bless her :Happy


----------



## QOTN

@Smuge isn't this your boy? Have you seen this already?

Red Colourpoint Exotic of lovely shape and size for age, just beginning to go through the teenage stage. Cobby in the body and standing low on the legs. Round head needing a little more width between neat well furnished ears. Round expressive pale blue eyes. Short snub nose with good break and full leather. Bite just acceptable.
Full fat cheeks strong chin. Coat is short, dense and a lovely texture. Points a pleasing shade of red with mask filling nicely. Tail in proportion to his body.


----------



## Smuge

QOTN said:


> @Smuge isn't this your boy? Have you seen this already?
> 
> Red Colourpoint Exotic of lovely shape and size for age, just beginning to go through the teenage stage. Cobby in the body and standing low on the legs. Round head needing a little more width between neat well furnished ears. Round expressive pale blue eyes. Short snub nose with good break and full leather. Bite just acceptable.
> Full fat cheeks strong chin. Coat is short, dense and a lovely texture. Points a pleasing shade of red with mask filling nicely. Tail in proportion to his body.


Edit: sorry Thought you meant Garfields. Yup that is Ash  I put Garfields report here aswell - https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/got-any-tips-for-my-first-show.457878/page-3#post-1065141547


----------



## QOTN

I saw you had quoted the Persian write-up. The exotic one has been up since the 18th.


----------



## Smuge

QOTN said:


> I saw you had quoted the Persian write-up. The exotic one has been up since the 18th.


Yea I didn't know they were up til earlier today, to be honest I had forgotten all about the reports until their breeder mentioned it. I'm really pleased with how they got on, i'm just glad they didn't hate the show experience!

Well they didn't love the car, but they were fine when we arrived. Next show isn't until September


----------



## Whompingwillow

Poser








A giant portion of stir fried turkey for the lad (I had to finish it that day, and he doesnt eat more then he can stomach..)









He is a cutiepie, on the side









Pigeon stalking
















She reminds me of simons cat sometimes, especially when she plays


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"So human mother, I'm just going to fall over here and let you do a bit of your jigsaw...don't get complacent though, for soon I shall leap like a gazelle onto the table and cause you a kerfuffle"


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thought I'd share a great Jiggs pose.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Some more of Jiggs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"See. I can be helpful human mother. Now where's my Dreamies...?"


----------



## Smuge

Our new bed is so big that the boys have decided to start sleeping in the gap between our pillows lol










Dont know why people bother getting divorced, just buy a superking bed, less hassle and you will never see each other anyway lol


----------



## ewelsh

@Smuge Re Kingsize beds, said that once, then progressed to separate bathrooms!  It's heaven!


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Smuge

Whompingwillow said:


> View attachment 349283


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> View attachment 349286


Hahaha they have ther same idea of how to do friday night


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> View attachment 349286


And awww his precious little ballsy's that he will no longer have soon, poor lad


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"I've had a very busy day, human mother. I've been helping with a jigsaw, then I moved onto helping with the laundry and doing some modelling on my new scratchy thingimibob. Must be time for a rest in front of the fire now"

















I apologise for all the photos, I'm off work today and what else is there to do except take photos of your furry little pal


----------



## Smuge




----------



## ewelsh

Awwww little Ash I love your petal tongue


----------



## Chellacat

Maizy looking very pretty for the camera and Sasha mid sneeze!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Looks good doesnt it








.... rarely ends well
















Saffi gives him greetings and grooms and mojo tells her to F off (ended in a not very serious battle )


----------



## Whompingwillow

To be fair he was very busy...!


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Awwww little Ash I love your petal tongue


Not so little anymore, both boys are getting huge!

Ash is very muscly, Gar is a bit chubby lol


----------



## ChaosCat

Saturday morning, the male part of the family sleeping.
Girls' time here


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Whompingwillow

Hugging her tail last night - can you see the end of it? She was flicking it about in a happy tune too :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Hugging her tail last night - can you see the end of it? She was flicking it about in a happy tune too :Cat
> View attachment 349324


An on board teddy bear... She does have a very cuddly tail, to be sure!


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Hugging her tail last night - can you see the end of it? She was flicking it about in a happy tune too :Cat
> View attachment 349324


Where's the video???? You're slipping WW


----------



## ewelsh

@ChaosCat your two look very mischievous 

@Whompingwillow Saffi is one big ball of fluff :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> @ChaosCat your two look very mischievous


...you bet!


----------



## Emmasian

Brought Freya back from the vets and Rafa have her a lick on the forehead then tried to claim the carrier as his own! Utterly bonkers.

Most normal cats leggit from a vet stenched cat box...


----------



## ChaosCat

I really think I smell spring outside.









When will we be old enough to roam the garden?









Still only the winter garden...


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> @Smuge Re Kingsize beds, said that once, then progressed to separate bathrooms!  It's heaven!


King size beds with separate single duvets - no more hogging (then separate bedrooms when they are snoring lol)


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jaspers fav spot. Keeping an eye on me....


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> King size beds with separate single duvets - no more hogging (then separate bedrooms when they are snoring lol)


We now have a superking bed but still have a kingsize duvet. After 2 nights it has already caused large amounts of bitterness lol


----------



## Jaf

8 cats! Lori on the table, Geri and Jackie on the blue sofa, Woody, Sausage, Mari and Ollie on the beige sofa, Bisto on the red chair. Love them!


----------



## ewelsh

Your on the floor I take it @Jaf


----------



## Jaf

Ha ha! Normally I can squeeze on the sofa. It’s good to seperate them a bit by sitting in between them, poor Ollie still gets battered by everyone. If he sits and is quiet they end up closer and closer. Bum to bum with Sausage at the moment.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh naughty human mother, out all day at work and then out again! I'm so pleased to see you and human daddy...I'm going to groom human daddy because I love him. I don't love you, the only time














I love you is when you bring me food"


----------



## ChaosCat

Clock changing? I know it's time for cuddles, that's enough for me.


----------



## Charity

Uumm...why are we up an hour early?


----------



## Summercat

Already mid morning for us


----------



## Whompingwillow

Can anyone see Saffi? 








Oh there she is....thought I'd lost her again


----------



## Whompingwillow

Isn't she clever! We have been working on this one over the last few days only




Please excuse my sickening and overdone 'good girl'epressed


----------



## ChaosCat

I urgently need advice from experienced cat slaves. Can it be the head got screwed on the wrong way? I seem to remember other cats look differently...


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> I urgently need advice from experienced cat slaves. Can it be the head got screwed on the wrong way? I seem to remember other cats look differently...
> View attachment 349432


Haha thats very good, she is a very good dancer!


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Hi,
Your video doesn't play. Says unavailable


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Hi,
> Your video doesn't play. Says unavailable


Does it work in the new thread I created in CatChat?


----------



## Torin.

It's hard work being a Moril


----------



## huckybuck

Jaf said:


> 8 cats! Lori on the table, Geri and Jackie on the blue sofa, Woody, Sausage, Mari and Ollie on the beige sofa, Bisto on the red chair. Love them!
> 
> View attachment 349385


Aww I just love your cozy home full of cats!!


----------



## Psygon

Sunshine, blue skies and tonks


----------



## jasperthecat

You mean it WAS but it's now mine...haha


----------



## Whompingwillow

I don't think I'll be going anywhere...


----------



## Whompingwillow

Listening to my story...








"oh my god, no way"








"I can't even..."








The end








"Can you tell me another story now?"


----------



## Shrike

Something a bit different!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Pretty boy


----------



## ewelsh

North Wales or Peak District? @Shrike


----------



## Smuge

Our old bed is sitting in the hall waiting to be dumped, naturally Tali decided this would make a perfect five foot high bed


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> Our old bed is sitting in the hall waiting to be dumped, naturally Tali decided this would make a perfect foot high bed
> 
> View attachment 349545


My friend ended up keeping an old mattress for years because of so something like this....


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> North Wales or Peak District? @Shrike


Nope! In England, but can you guess where from this mugshot a bit earlier on?


----------



## Charity

Shrike said:


> Nope! In England, but can you guess where from this mugshot a bit earlier on?
> View attachment 349548


Is it Lake District?


----------



## Purplecatlover

Every single time I open the fridge.... he's getting way too big for it haha


----------



## Summercat

@Shrike 
Yorkshire Dales?


----------



## ewelsh

That has to be Scafel? @Shrike


----------



## ChaosCat

Faye1995 said:


> Every single time I open the fridge.... he's getting way too big for it haha
> View attachment 349549
> View attachment 349550


 You're keeping Jasper in the fridge? Good idea, preserves him in good form.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Faye1995 said:


> Every single time I open the fridge.... he's getting way too big for it haha
> View attachment 349549
> View attachment 349550


Your fridge is also very clean! There's no way I'd be posting a picture of my fridge - I think it might actually be a health risk!

H x


----------



## Shrike

Charity said:


> Is it Lake District?





Summercat said:


> @Shrike
> Yorkshire Dales?





ewelsh said:


> That has to be Scafel? @Shrike


Well it is the Lake District off in the distance, but its north of Yorkshire and its not quite as high as Scafel. I was in Dufton, Cumbria - posing at High Cup Nick - overlooking the Vale of Eden.


----------



## Summercat

@Shrike 
Pretty countryside


----------



## ChaosCat

One of Annie's favourite places.


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> That has to be Scafel? @Shrike


Nope - this was Scafel last July:









Note to self - drink less beer!


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> Something a bit different!
> View attachment 349528





Shrike said:


> Well it is the Lake District off in the distance, but its north of Yorkshire and its not quite as high as Scafel. I was in Dufton, Cumbria - posing at High Cup Nick - overlooking the Vale of Eden.


Fabulous view!

On hills I always feel as if I'm am walking through a giants garden


----------



## ewelsh

@Shrike 
Scafel is beautiful isn't it, you had a good clear day there.


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> @Shrike
> Scafel is beautiful isn't it, you had a good clear day there.


Was a touch too hot if anything! This past weekend was excellent - would've been a different story last weekend!
Planning on a trip to the Lakes again this summer - hope to climb Helvellyn again and Skiddaw for the first time.


----------



## ewelsh

Loulou is still in love with her SS blanket


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Loulou is still in love with her SS blanket
> 
> View attachment 349595
> 
> View attachment 349596


She's smiling in that second photo


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> She's smiling in that second photo


She is so cosy, she loves it @Charity


----------



## Charity

We've been out in the garden today


----------



## ewelsh

Bunty  get down!
Toppy you little tiger


----------



## Summercat

@ewelsh
Oh that looks so soft!

The blanket and the cat:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human daddy, I love my platypus. I think it's the catnip but still...and my mousie, come 'ere mousie, you're mine all mine! We have so much fun when human mother goes to work"


----------



## Summercat

Good morning


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 349640


Good morning, cutie! Can your slave withstand a look from those eyes? If you looked at me like that I would be sorely tempted to stuff you with treats and smother you with fusses.


----------



## ChaosCat

Really wonder why I ever bought them beds when the slowcooker is so much better.


----------



## Charity

Summercat said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 349640


Oh dear, I assume from that look, slave isn't up and getting your breakfast


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
Slave often offers the wrong breakfast:Writing


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @Charity
> Slave often offers the wrong breakfast:Writing


Ten lashes then!


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Really wonder why I ever bought them beds when the slowcooker is so much better.
> 
> View attachment 349641


I like your new logo too - I cant do exclsmstkion mark currently but i want to.... here id ehy


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 349640


Biggles lookd so good with your collection of materials. ,he is a cutie


----------



## Whompingwillow

Dont think I am allowed to type at all now...


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Dont think I am allowed to type at all now...
> View attachment 349649


Of course not! You are neglecting your duties sadly.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Of course not! You are neglecting your duties sadly.


'Sadly' :Hilarious Saffi is definitely your friend


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> 'Sadly' :Hilarious Saffi is definitely your friend


She is very welcome to come here!


----------



## Whompingwillow

I dont think so.... but she invites you to her palace


----------



## ChaosCat

Now Annie has gone and binned her sister! :Wideyed


----------



## Smuge

My 3 cant be bothered to follow the rules about how cats are supposed to be territorial around litter boxes, food etc









Sometimes you will find all 3 crammed in together


----------



## Summercat

@Smuge 
I think probably because they are all pretty young. My family had cats, all kittens came when the others were still young and they never had any issues. Probably also because there were enough resources for them.


----------



## ChaosCat

Smuge said:


> My 3 cant be bothered to follow the rules about how cats are supposed to be territorial around litter boxes, food etc
> 
> View attachment 349662
> 
> Sometimes you will find all 3 crammed in together


Are you sure they know that they are cats?


----------



## Smuge

ChaosCat said:


> Are you sure they know that they are cats?


Not sure to be honest. They certainly look like cats:


----------



## ewelsh

@Smuge :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious you can't get rid of that mattress now


----------



## Charity

Ha ha! Love that picture @Smuge. Reminds me of "anything you can do, I can do better" tra la


----------



## Whompingwillow

Can I help you?








"Oh yes you can.. waaaaaa"








Just because


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I know that I had the WHOLE of the bottom of the bed last night and you couldn't stretch out your legs, but you don't mind, do you? You forgive me, don't you? Puurrrrrrrr-lease say you do"


----------



## Psygon

Infinite leaping cat!


----------



## Psygon

The after vets dreamies mash!


----------



## Smuge

I couldn't find Ash earlier. Then my OH phoned and he heard her voice, so out he popped


----------



## Psygon

There can only be one king of the sock pile.... Arise King Ted!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Psygon said:


> There can only be one king of the sock pile.... Arise King Ted!
> 
> View attachment 349745


You made him a sock bed deliberately


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I know, I know, you weren't going to let me sleep on your bed but there you go. Here I am, mwah ha haaaaa"


----------



## Psygon

Whompingwillow said:


> You made him a sock bed deliberately


Yes


----------



## jadeh31

Caught!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Psygon said:


> Yes


You have a really good sock collection by the way!  I love socks xx


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jaspers new favourite toy of one of his admirers who wishes to remain anonymous. Every time he touches it/grabs it it chirps!!!!!! He LOVES IT!!!!!! He's very lucky.


----------



## SbanR

Faye1995 said:


> Jaspers new favourite toy of one of his admirers who wishes to remain anonymous. Every time he touches it/grabs it it chirps!!!!!! He LOVES IT!!!!!! He's very lucky.
> View attachment 349756
> View attachment 349757


I bought Jessie a similar toy. The squeaking frightened her she's a rather timid girl


----------



## Charity

Toppy was very naughty this morning and, when I wasn't looking, ate all of Bunty's breakfast (as well as his own) so I had to open another tin for her and shut Toppy out of the kitchen. He hates this as he doesn't know what's going on and knows there's more food about, so this is what he does. He is clinging on by his nails with his back feet on the ridge of the door. After about 30 seconds he falls off so he does it again.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Toppy was very naughty this morning and, when I wasn't looking, ate all of Bunty's breakfast (as well as his own) so I had to open another tin for her and shut Toppy out of the kitchen. He hates this as he doesn't know what's going on and knows there's more food about, so this is what he does. He is clinging on by his nails with his back feet on the ridge of the door. After about 30 seconds he falls off so he does it again.
> 
> View attachment 349758


Poor starving Toppy! Look at his face! Do you know how much energy it takes to cling to the door?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Toppy was very naughty this morning and, when I wasn't looking, ate all of Bunty's breakfast (as well as his own) so I had to open another tin for her and shut Toppy out of the kitchen. He hates this as he doesn't know what's going on and knows there's more food about, so this is what he does. He is clinging on by his nails with his back feet on the ridge of the door. After about 30 seconds he falls off so he does it again.


Poor Toppy. He's burning extra calories with all that clinging...you obviously never feed him  Ahem.


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> I bought Jessie a similar toy. The squeaking frightened her she's a rather timid girl


This was the same with Jammy! She got really frightened off a squeaky toy. She's got another that squeaks that she's fine with but this one made her hide under the sofa!


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Oh Toppy you do make me laugh x


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> I bought Jessie a similar toy. The squeaking frightened her she's a rather timid girl


I bought a slightly different one which just would not shut up. I was on the point of disposing of it when one of the cats obviously became exasperated as well and put it in the water bowl. That did the trick.


----------



## Matrod

Charity said:


> Toppy was very naughty this morning and, when I wasn't looking, ate all of Bunty's breakfast (as well as his own) so I had to open another tin for her and shut Toppy out of the kitchen. He hates this as he doesn't know what's going on and knows there's more food about, so this is what he does. He is clinging on by his nails with his back feet on the ridge of the door. After about 30 seconds he falls off so he does it again.
> 
> View attachment 349758


:Hilarious:Hilarious Look at his poor starving face


----------



## Matrod

Rodney was sick on my bed while at work (thanks Rod) luckily someone was about & got the quilt cover off & in the wash, unfortunately the quilt was then folded up & his blanket placed on top & the ******* will not move for me to put the cover on & put it back in place. Apparently this is the best thing ever.......
















When I got home from work he just glared at me as if to say don't even THINK about moving me :Nailbiting. It's nearly his dinner time & he's showing no signs of budging :Arghh


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Toppy was very naughty this morning and, when I wasn't looking, ate all of Bunty's breakfast (as well as his own) so I had to open another tin for her and shut Toppy out of the kitchen. He hates this as he doesn't know what's going on and knows there's more food about, so this is what he does. He is clinging on by his nails with his back feet on the ridge of the door. After about 30 seconds he falls off so he does it again.
> 
> View attachment 349758


Poor Toppy. Excluded once again!:Arghh


----------



## Charity

What about poor Bunty having her breakfast stolen!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Just one little Christmas pudding waiting to be collected - he's off to Cornwall this evening


----------



## Summercat

@Matrod
Well I can understand It does look comfy


----------



## Matrod

Summercat said:


> @Matrod
> Well I can understand It does look comfy


I know, I was quite jealous!


----------



## Summercat

@lymorelynn 
He appears to be giving a somewhat suspicious, what have you done with my siblings look:Bookworm


----------



## Matrod

Hold the phone he's up :Singing


----------



## Charity

Goodbye little Christmas pudd, sad to see you go but have a nice life


----------



## ewelsh

Bye bye little Christmas pudding, 


Wishing you a safe journey with a long and happy life xxxxxxxx


Oh Lynn your nest is empty


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> Bye bye little Christmas pudding,
> 
> Wishing you a safe journey with a long and happy life xxxxxxxx
> 
> Oh Lynn your nest is empty


Ruby is still only a baby really :Cat but yes, it will be peaceful here for a while


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh oh Oh human mother! A new palm leaf! My favourite! How did you know I needed a new one...oh, yes, I shredded one yesterday...still, the fun!"

















I am chuckling at how demented Oscar looks in this  Silly old thing.


----------



## Summercat

@Mrs Funkin 
A palm frond is a nice idea for a toy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Summercat said:


> @Mrs Funkin
> A palm frond is a nice idea for a toy


It's his absolute favourite thing, he played with them in the rescue centre apparently and luckily we have a large supply in our garden  We combine it with the catnip platypus and he's delighted.


----------



## Matrod

Seeing as how the folded up quilt was so popular I've got him one of his own at the end of my bed


----------



## Summercat

@Matrod 
Sweet pic:Cat


----------



## Paddypaws

@Matrod, the END of the bed? So selfish of you when the middle is far more comfortable.


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> Hold the phone he's up :Singing
> 
> View attachment 349805


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's his absolute favourite thing, he played with them in the rescue centre apparently and luckily we have a large supply in our garden  We combine it with the catnip platypus and he's delighted.


Just be careful he doesn't chew it too much, one of mine used to do that and she got it stuck in her throat and ended up at the vets as its quite sharp.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity thank you for the heads up. We are very careful, he mostly pounces on the end and shreds it with his claws and occasionally bites the middle, we try not to let him near the end to chew that. He just loves clawing it.


----------



## Matrod

Paddypaws said:


> @Matrod, the END of the bed? So selfish of you when the middle is far more comfortable.


I'm having to sit with my legs scrunched up as it is :Shifty anyone would think I pander to this cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Matrod said:


> I'm having to sit with my legs scrunched up as it is :Shifty anyone would think I pander to this cat


Yeah, well, sure, I mean... you're the slave.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> What about poor Bunty having her breakfast stolen!!


Well, as you yourself said, poor Toppy knows there's food about and the poor ill treated boy only sees you feeding Bunty and not him!

You're a hard mummy. How you can bare to look at that sweet little face peering in, I really don't know........
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Smuge

Garfield looked like a baby in december, now at 6 months old? not so much


----------



## catzz

Woke them up sortin out the washing.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi was having such a good time up here...She just loved it.
























Mojo tolerated about one minute of this boring activity








He prefers this part of a house clean - DANGER!!









Saffi Just absolutely loves this new brush I got from Wilkinson's - its more scratchy!! She gets so excited she doesnt know what to do with herself.... but of course managed to pose like its no big deal...its a lie - you should see her


----------



## huckybuck

What?????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"I know human mother, I was such a good boy last night and I had a lovely sleep with you and human daddy. I'm just sat up here (why didn't you tell me this windowsill was here?) looking at this outdoor world and there's something else chirruping that isn't me. Crikey!"


----------



## Whompingwillow

I am the king of scratch boards








I am also a sausage








Cutie pie bed buddy. Look at his squashed ear! 








He has been insisting on bouncing up there like tigger, I let him learn his own lessons - he cant get back down!(and panics of course) Will it teach him? I doubt it...








I worry about books falling onto saffi when I am out as she will be surely watching him in anticipation from below if he keeps jumping up there!


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> I am the king of scratch boards
> View attachment 349839
> 
> I am also a sausage
> View attachment 349840
> 
> Cutie pie bed buddy. Look at his squashed ear!
> View attachment 349841
> 
> He has been insisting on bouncing up there like tigger, I let him learn his own lessons - he cant get back down!(and panics of course) Will it teach him? I doubt it...
> View attachment 349842
> 
> I worry about books falling onto saffi when I am out as she will be surely watching him in anticipation from below if he keeps jumping up there!


The scratch boards are well used!

Maybe you better put a scratching pole or shelves as steps up to the book shelves, put away the books and use them as a cat walk. Looks rather desirable for that.
I learned my lesson with my plate board.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> The scratch boards are well used!
> 
> Maybe you better put a scratching pole or shelves as steps up to the book shelves, put away the books and use them as a cat walk. Looks rather desirable for that.
> I learned my lesson with my plate board.
> 
> View attachment 349844
> 
> 
> View attachment 349845


I need to get non cardboard scratch mats!

and thats a good idea, I plan on doing a pole, I was actually going to have it in another room, but thats quite a good idea... I will have to find another place for all my books! I a sure thats possible..... hmm. I have to do something its true  I will. I have so much to organise with that room anyways! So that will be a job on the list. I love your stairs and cat gym


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
I have been looking for non cardboard scratch mats as well. Biggs does use hard textured door mat mats for scratching.


----------



## SbanR

You can get cheap coir door mats from B&M


----------



## anachronism

Halfway down the stairs
is a stair
where i sit.
there isn't any
other stair
quite like
it.
i'm not at the bottom,
i'm not at the top;
so this is the stair
where
I always
stop.


----------



## Smuge

Whompingwillow said:


> I am the king of scratch boards
> View attachment 349839
> 
> I am also a sausage
> View attachment 349840
> 
> Cutie pie bed buddy. Look at his squashed ear!
> View attachment 349841
> 
> He has been insisting on bouncing up there like tigger, I let him learn his own lessons - he cant get back down!(and panics of course) Will it teach him? I doubt it...
> View attachment 349842
> 
> I worry about books falling onto saffi when I am out as she will be surely watching him in anticipation from below if he keeps jumping up there!


Mine have a cardboard bed but aren't interested in it at all. They prefer to chew on Amazon boxes instead


----------



## Charity

I've been sat here for at least 20 minutes trying to catch Slave's eye to tell her its LUNCHTIME!! I've waited so long I've nodded off.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> I've been sat here for at least 20 minutes trying to catch Slave's eye to tell her its LUNCHTIME!! I've waited so long I've nodded off.
> 
> View attachment 349858


Poor Toppy never seems to get food! He is a strong man, he needs to eat..


----------



## ewelsh

Ummmmm Toppy not fed  look at his squishy tummy! Also ask Bunty!


----------



## Charity

Fear not, they have now been fed.


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Ummmmm Toppy not fed  look at his squishy tummy! Also ask Bunty!


The squishy tummy is all fur, I'm sure.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"I am a model, you know what I mean...and I do my little turn on the cat walk"


----------



## ChaosCat

We've got a new carrier:


----------



## ewelsh

Can’t beat a good cat bag


----------



## Whompingwillow

My current view


----------



## Whompingwillow

My view earlier


----------



## Whompingwillow

Safe to say they have come along way 








Disgusted 








What *you *looking at?








Mojo is a lucky boy...


----------



## Jaf

Terrible, terrible photo, sorry. Mari has discovered that he likes to play! I can't quite believe it. Lovely boy. Geri and Lori were playing too.


----------



## Paddypaws

Whompingwillow said:


> My view earlier
> View attachment 349904
> 
> View attachment 349903


Omg! Can you spot the similarity to the pic of Mitzy that you worked on? That pose from Saffi is SO familiar and a really typical Mitzy thing.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Paddypaws said:


> Omg! Can you spot the similarity to the pic of Mitzy that you worked on? That pose from Saffi is SO familiar and a really typical Mitzy thing.


Hehe yes I see what you mean. Madam Birman's! <3


----------



## Paddypaws

Whompingwillow said:


> Hehe yes I see what you mean. Madam Birman's! <3


Sisters!


----------



## Whompingwillow

I was giving saffi lots of attention as she was being SO SOPPY yesterday. Then I thought 'aw pooor mojo. Wonder where he is' (even though he absolutely gets the most attention by default)
I found him here... looks like I had nothing to worry about


----------



## Whompingwillow

So immensely proud of them both (don't be fooled.mojo can still be a cocktail bastard to her but it never gets our of hand.. touch wood! I think she just rolls her eyes at him now quite regularly. They are like an odd couple and have come a huge long way)

























Edit to add cocktail bastard sounds better then what I meant to say so I will leave it as it is ..!


----------



## Willow_Warren

So I went upstairs to get dressed (I know it's 11am, but it's a bank holiday!), my little girl followed me and settled on the bed, I really do think we are starting to form a better bond


----------



## Summercat

@Willow_Warren 
That's a pretty pic:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Things to do? Can't be more important than being a cat bed.


----------



## MilleD

Helping me pack boxes.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
It looks like spring where you are


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> @ChaosCat
> It looks like spring where you are


Spring is in the air indeed. I even found little green buds on the gooseberry bushes.


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> So immensely proud of them both (don't be fooled.mojo can still be a cocktail bastard to her but it never gets our of hand.. touch wood! I think she just rolls her eyes at him now quite regularly. They are like an odd couple and have come a huge long way)
> View attachment 349947
> 
> View attachment 349948
> 
> View attachment 349950
> 
> 
> Edit to add cocktail bastard sounds better then what I meant to say so I will leave it as it is ..!


Autocorrect does work extra hard to make your posts more interesting and polite


----------



## Whompingwillow

I have not left the chair on the table because she loves it so much.... course not! 









Chair on table house and new brush pamper session, she is really living it


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> I have not left the chair on the table because she loves it so much.... course not!
> View attachment 349978
> 
> 
> Chair on table house and new brush pamper session, she is really living it
> View attachment 349979


Of course not, there must be a perfectly good reason for keeping chairs on the table.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Of course not, there must be a perfectly good eason for keeping chairs on the table.


You know it (your just as mad that's why)


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> You know it (your just as mad that's why)


I'm afraid you're right, but keep it to yourself, please.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> I'm afraid you're right, but keep it to yourself, please.


Ok I wont tell anyone!!!


----------



## Summercat

Biggs today. 
This day last year he arrived at the shelter.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Biggs today.
> This day last year he arrived at the shelter.
> View attachment 349983


Aw, what a lucky boy to have found you! I am so happy for him and you xx


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Thanks:Shy we are lucky to have him.


----------



## Jaf

Geri is sad....she wants a dreamie (Choc and Sausage do too)


----------



## huckybuck

MilleD said:


> Helping me pack boxes.
> 
> View attachment 349959


Aside from the gorgeous photo - does this mean a move is imminent?


----------



## MilleD

huckybuck said:


> Aside from the gorgeous photo - does this mean a move is imminent?


I've given a reference to a housing association for my tenant and waiting to hear back. Just packing up what I don't need at the mo sort of day to day. But the deadline is 9th April for the tenant so I guess it might be fairly imminent.

The ex has just left to go snowboarding with his brother so I at least have a nice relaxing few days where I don't have to worry about what I say/do.

He took me out for lunch today before he went. I'm still very confused over his behaviour, but solid in what my plans are.


----------



## Jaf

I'm not saying that Ollie is fat...but look at the state of this chair cushion!


----------



## ChaosCat

Jaf said:


> I'm not saying that Ollie is fat...but look at the state of this chair cushion!
> 
> View attachment 349986


What are you talking about? The upholstery is not what it was, I guess.


----------



## huckybuck

Trouble in 3s


----------



## Shrike

Whilst Brooke's away, the birds will play! Look what Brooke is missing during her morning kip in the igloo!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Shrike that is a seriously large bullfinch! Would have made quite the snack


----------



## Smuge




----------



## ewelsh

Awwww look at Ash’s little tongue! So sweet


----------



## SbanR

@Smuge still no news about the house?


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> @Smuge still no news about the house?


nope. and shut friday, monday and tues because of easter  long wait, especially if its bad news


----------



## SbanR

Groom your floofs. It'll help keep you occupied, and relaxed


----------



## ChaosCat

So, all work done for today: made the freshly cleaned windows look more homey, chased my sister all over the place, inspected the staircase and gave my slave the chance to improve her health as going upstairs is very healthy indeed, emptied the water bowl so that slave had to mop it up and clean the floor there, helped folding the laundry and inspected the wardrobe.
Was a busy day, time to relax.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Busy day indeed:Cat


----------



## Psygon

Spotted a toy in Tesco earlier, thought Jammy will like that.

She helped herself to it while I was putting the shopping away :-D


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Spotted a toy in Tesco earlier, thought Jammy will like that.
> 
> She helped herself to it while I was putting the shopping away :-D
> 
> View attachment 350156


Aww Jammy you are just too adorable :Kiss xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Spotted a toy in Tesco earlier, thought Jammy will like that.
> 
> She helped herself to it while I was putting the shopping away :-D
> 
> View attachment 350156


Clever girl!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Self portrait 








For @Paddypaws. Saffi sending kisses to sister mitzy


----------



## Charity

Toppy and his Dad


----------



## lymorelynn

Charity said:


> Toppy and his Dad
> 
> View attachment 350186


What lovely photos :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I know I know, I was cross with you for going out last night and then I wouldn't settle and was a bit barmy loopy at gone midnight...but you still love me don't you? Go on, just a leeeetle tug of war with my shoelace...go on go on"


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Toppy and his Dad
> 
> View attachment 350186


That's so sweet @Charity x


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I know I know, I was cross with you for going out last night and then I wouldn't settle and was a bit barmy loopy at gone midnight...but you still love me don't you? Go on, just a leeeetle tug of war with my shoelace...go on go on"
> 
> View attachment 350197


You have definitely become a Crazy Cat Woman like the rest of us.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Toppy and his Dad
> 
> View attachment 350186


Toppy you are so sweet :Kiss xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity don't I just know it! If I'm like this after not even four weeks, there's probably no hope for me


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Charity don't I just know it! If I'm like this after not even four weeks, there's probably no hope for me


Correct


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I know I know, I was cross with you for going out last night and then I wouldn't settle and was a bit barmy loopy at gone midnight...but you still love me don't you? Go on, just a leeeetle tug of war with my shoelace...go on go on"
> 
> View attachment 350197


Of course your mummy still loves you, look at your sweet face. She can't say no to you. Sweet boy xx


----------



## Purplecatlover

Me and jasper watching judge rinder


----------



## Whompingwillow

Guess who


----------



## Whompingwillow

Guess who


----------



## Charity

When you've got an itchy nose, a thorny rose definitely does the trick


----------



## Whompingwillow

Ok fine I will tell you the answer since no one knows...
1.








2.


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> Ok fine I will tell you the answer since no one knows...
> 1.
> View attachment 350241
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 350243


I knew that


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Ok fine I will tell you the answer since no one knows...
> 1.
> View attachment 350241
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 350243


Oh, I thought it was the other way round. Didn't think Mojo has so shiny white feet.


----------



## Joy84

Crap pic as taken in complete darkness last night but we've had a breakthrough!
Phoebe finally gave the radiator bed a go and decided that it's very comfy indeed!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> I knew that


Course you did..


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Oh, I thought it was the other way round. Didn't think Mojo has so shiny white feet.


Mojo has rabbit feet


----------



## SbanR

Sunday siesta


----------



## huckybuck

Took Nanny D for Easter lunch at the Golf club and they gave me extras to take home for the kids!!!

Roast turkey anyone?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"I know Human Daddy, I'm not meant to be in here...but if you open a door you know by now that I want to look behind it/go in the room/cupboard...and yes, I know I'm probably not meant to chew the cables...why's my hair standing on end  "










(Please excuse the dust, who knew the inside of a TV cabinet got so dusty? Oh and I'm obviously joking, he didn't get an electric shock)


----------



## Shrike

Chilly day out in Matlock Bath - but ideal for walking one's Polecat apparently!


----------



## Paddypaws

Seriously @Shrike? Wow
We have a local eccentric referred to as 'Rabbit Man' because he takes his pet rabbit out and about with him, sometimes in an open carrier basket on public transport, but often just running around free. I hate seeing him around, it scares me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

At least he's put his cigarette out  

(I'll get my coat)


----------



## Smuge

Gaefield has grown so much.









He is going to.be a huge boy


----------



## Smuge

Dragged my OH to A&E against her will about 1am and it turns out she will be staying in hospital for atleast 2 or 3 days, she has an mri tomorrow and surgery is a possibility. Arrived home, alone and feeling very upset about 6am. Found the boys had turned our new bed into the worlds most expensive scrstching post, cant even muster enough care to tell them off. at least Tali is being vaguely supportive lol


----------



## ChaosCat

You do have a bad run just now. Sending you as many good vibes as possible.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Smuge sorry to read your OH is poorly, hope all is resolved quickly and the healing is speedy. Try and get your head down for a couple of hours, you'll be no good if you're totally exhausted. I'd have a lie down on the worlds most expensive scratching post and see if they'll let you share it for a bit before visiting hours.


----------



## Matrod

I'm sorry to hear about your OH @Smuge, sending her heaps of positive vibes x


----------



## Charity

Hope your OH will soon be well again and home. You, with the help of the kits, need to stay well and keep the home fires burning until she gets back. Lots of good vibes coming your way.


----------



## SbanR

I'm sorry to hear your OH is poorly @Smuge . I hope you manage to get a bit of sleep. Sending lots of positive vibes to both of you


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Smuge poor mummy slave, I hope all will be resolved and she will be home real soon.


----------



## Whompingwillow

@Smuge I hope your OH gets well soon, and sorry about the poor bed too!! Sending lots of love and hope she is ok!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Hard at work this morning 








How many paintbrushes can you count around the apartment (on top of the one hew is currently painting with)








And thats not even it!








Talk of messy artists!


----------



## ChaosCat

I count five. Good that the artist has got a slave to clean up his mess.


----------



## Joy84

Phoebe is loving Easter in bed!
And I've been forgiven for going away for nearly 3 weeks.


----------



## Whompingwillow

I bought pretty new bowls for water, thought it might encourage them to drink more...they seem underwhelmed!


----------



## Summercat

@Smuge 
Hope all is well.


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Heh, you are like me, I buy pretty pottery too:Cat for my cat.
None of my water bowls seemed to get used but Biggs does use his fountain occasionally.
I think if fed a wet or mainly wet or raw diet they tend to drink less.


----------



## shamykebab

Snowing and an unexpected day off - Hobbes beat the dogs to the fireplace this morning. He was very smug.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jaspers followed me and is chirping away while I'm in the bath...


----------



## Fred&KiKi

a lazy easter bank holiday monday for Princess KiKi


----------



## ebonycat

@Smuge sending healing vibes to your OH xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

He has been very helpful this evening


----------



## lymorelynn

Sorry to hear your OH isn't well @Smuge - wishing her lots of get well wishes and I hope you have some positive news about the house too soon xx


----------



## Smuge

thanks for your kind comments everyone, it is appreciated. OH is still far from great, but Morphine has made her a little more comfortable

Its a problem with rather severe gallstones, the surgeon said what she is currently going through is more painful (and constant) than labour.... which doesnt sound much fun at all


----------



## lymorelynn

Smuge said:


> thanks for your kind comments everyone, it is appreciated. OH is still far from great, but Morphine has made her a little more comfortable
> 
> Its a problem with rather severe gallstones, the surgeon said what she is currently going through is more painful (and constant) than labour.... which doesnt sound much fun at all


Oh not nice at all. My dad was staying with us a few years ago when he had an episode with gallstones. I hope your OH is much more comfortable soon


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> thanks for your kind comments everyone, it is appreciated. OH is still far from great, but Morphine has made her a little more comfortable
> 
> Its a problem with rather severe gallstones, the surgeon said what she is currently going through is more painful (and constant) than labour.... which doesnt sound much fun at all


Oh poor thing!! Thank goodness for morphine for relief


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor Ms. Smuge! That must be a terrible pain indeed. My mother suffered from gallstones ones. But after the surgery all was well and they never came back. Keeping my fingers crossed dor your OH.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Another nice sleep Human mother...well, nice for me anyway as I stretched out all along the bottom of the bed and you were all squished up...but I know you don't mind as I licked your arm and asked for a stroke this morning"










Hope your OH is feeling in less pain soon @Smuge and that you got a rest too.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 350388
> "Another nice sleep Human mother...well, nice for me anyway as I stretched out all along the bottom of the bed and you were all squished up...but I know you don't mind as I licked your arm and asked for a stroke this morning"
> 
> Hope your OH is feeling in less pain soon @Smuge and that you got a rest too.


Oscar, dear, your human mother has completely fallen for your charms. What is an uncomfortable night to such a greeting in the morning?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> Oscar, dear, your human mother has completely fallen for your charms. What is an uncomfortable night to such a greeting in the morning?


Hehe, can you blame me? Look at that face  I keep meaning to tell you how I love your little footer, such a sweet cartoon.


----------



## Emmasian

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Another nice sleep Human mother...well, nice for me anyway as I stretched out all along the bottom of the bed and you were all squished up...but I know you don't mind as I licked your arm and asked for a stroke this morning"
> 
> View attachment 350388
> 
> 
> Hope your OH is feeling in less pain soon @Smuge and that you got a rest too.


You have a lovely Mummy and Daddy there Oscar. Much as I love a bed full of pusses, I am not above a certain amount of "rearranging" when it gets to the point where I can't straighten my legs! Always amazes me how a warm, sleepy cat is so elastic that they seem to stretch for miles when you are trying to gently reposition them!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Emmasian it's more a case of I've only had a cat on the bed for two weeks, so I'm still quite shy of moving him...and luckily for my husband (who is 6'4"), Oscar tends to sleep my side and I often curl anyway, so it's for the best. Ahem. This morning I said, "Good morning handsome" and then said to the husband, "Don't worry, you're handsome too"  It's only been four weeks today since we re-homed him and he's taken over my life entirely!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, can you blame me? Look at that face  I keep meaning to tell you how I love your little footer, such a sweet cartoon.


You can do one of Oscar easily:
https://www.cartoonizemypet.com/catoonizer/#.WsNF0xabGEc


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Emmasian it's more a case of I've only had a cat on the bed for two weeks, so I'm still quite shy of moving him...and luckily for my husband (who is 6'4"), Oscar tends to sleep my side and I often curl anyway, so it's for the best. Ahem. This morning I said, "Good morning handsome" and then said to the husband, "Don't worry, you're handsome too"  It's only been four weeks today since we re-homed him and he's taken over my life entirely!


I'll wait for the post where you say you've woken up to find yourself teetering on the edge of the bed while Oscar is stretched out comfortably in your half of the bed


----------



## Smuge

The poor fluffs have been feeling a bit abandoned recently. Have been giving them their breakfast in the morning (anf leaving out a big bowl of dry between them for later) and coming home at bedtime.

They are used to rather better service from their slaves but seem content enough. One of the reasons we got a second (and unexpected third) cat was so they could amuse eachother when I eventually have a job that doesnt involve working from home etc and they have to spend more time home alone


----------



## SbanR

Have you had the scan results yet @Smuge ?


----------



## huckybuck

So sorry to hear about OH @Smuge . It sounds really painful so I do hope she passes them soon or can have some sort of op to remove them.

@Soozi has just been through similar but thankfully is much much better since she's been treated.


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Have you had the scan results yet @Smuge ?


hopefully tomorrow. I dont mind Tesco cutting services at Easter, but a hospital?


----------



## Smuge

Garfield is not pleased! Left alone all day and for the first time in his life he isnt allowed any supper.

Oh is in hospital, the kittens are both getting neutered tomorrow and a week after applying we still havent heard anything about the house we applied for (probably because of Easter)

I am beyond stressed out, not sure if I would rather cry or punch a wall...










I did ring the vet to discuss cancelling the neuter while we have so much going on (they are coming up to 7 months, we held off once already because of a show) The vet was happy to postpone it, but they seem to think unlike a spay, the boys should be fine if left to their own devices on Thursday so we are going to go ahead with it.

Meh. goodnight PF, thanks again for all your kind comments


----------



## SbanR

Awww, poor boys. Look at their faces, esp Garfield. He seems to be saying "WHAT do you think you're playing at slave"?
Good night Smuge. Hope you manage to get some rest


----------



## ChaosCat

Smuge said:


> Garfield is not pleased! Left alone all day and for the first time in his life he isnt allowed any supper.
> 
> Oh is in hospital, the kittens are both getting neutered tomorrow and a week after applying we still havent heard anything about the house we applied for (probably because of Easter)
> 
> I am beyond stressed out, not sure if I would rather cry or punch a wall...
> 
> View attachment 350440
> 
> 
> I did ring the vet to discuss cancelling the neuter while we have so much going on (they are coming up to 7 months, we held off once already because of a show) The vet was happy to postpone it, but they seem to think unlike a spay, the boys should be fine if left to their own devices on Thursday so we are going to go ahead with it.
> 
> Meh. goodnight PF, thanks again for all your kind comments
> View attachment 350441


Having to let them go hungry is the very worst part of neutering in my eyes.
Keep my fingers crossed for the boys and keep them crossed for your OH and keep them crossed for you getting the house.


----------



## Whompingwillow

I am the king of chicks, 
In fact I'm just a chick myself,
We havent come up with the rest of the song 
Because today I have become an elf
















He was walking around like that for ages, unphased :Hilarious I was *trying * to get a winning shot for the photo competition.. I think so many votes last time went to my head

Guess who won this fight for radiator bed territory?

















And last - very sincere kisses from mojo


----------



## Smuge

Woke up today to find both boys cuddled up beside me. they are at the vets now, feel awful about it


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> Woke up today to find both boys cuddled up beside me. they are at the vets now, feel awful about it
> 
> View attachment 350466


Smuge! They will be OK and back cuddling on your bed soon!! Without any balls, poor things what we humans do to them. They will thank you later! Hugs xxxxx


----------



## SbanR

Is Tali home alone? You should sneak her in for a quick visit to OH to cheer her up

Ps. Only joking!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> Is Tali home alone? You should sneak her in for a quick visit to OH to cheer her up
> 
> Ps. Only joking!


my friend's OH did that very thing !
But (a) she was in a private hospital and (b) their Persian, Stanley, loved going in the car and was sooooooooo laid back that you could happily carry him around in a shopping basket


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> my friend's OH did that very thing !
> But (a) she was in a private hospital and (b) their Persian, Stanley, loved going in the car and was sooooooooo laid back that you could happily carry him around in a shopping basket


I could easily sneak my Jessie in as she settles down quietly in her backpack carrier. Not a single peep out of her


----------



## Emmasian

Smuge said:


> Woke up today to find both boys cuddled up beside me. they are at the vets now, feel awful about it
> 
> View attachment 350466


I sobbed when I left Teddy for depompomfication, but honestly, he didn't seem to notice they'd gone once he'd slept off the meds. Remember it's much more straightforward than the girls. Hope your partner is better soon. I've had gallstones and know the agony all too well. I still have my gallbladder as they opted for something called ERCP where they widen the end of the bile duct to stop stones getting stuck. It's not a proper operation as the tube goes in your mouth. Others in my gallstone ridden family have had keyhole surgery which has sorted it. I'm sure she will be on the mend soon.


----------



## Emmasian

Whompingwillow said:


> I am the king of chicks,
> In fact I'm just a chick myself,
> We havent come up with the rest of the song
> Because today I have become an elf
> View attachment 350453
> 
> View attachment 350455
> 
> He was walking around like that for ages, unphased :Hilarious I was *trying * to get a winning shot for the photo competition.. I think so many votes last time went to my head
> 
> Guess who won this fight for radiator bed territory?
> View attachment 350456
> 
> View attachment 350457
> 
> 
> And last - very sincere kisses from mojo
> View attachment 350458


Nevermind Easter, Mojo looks like he should be singing on stage at the Flying Handbag in Blackpool :Hilarious:Hilarious

Auntie Emma would be first in line for tickets of course!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Nevermind Easter, Mojo looks like he should be singing on stage at the Flying Handbag in Blackpool :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Auntie Emma would be first in line for tickets of course!


Hahaha I was laughing SO much!! He was trotting around like the star of the stage alright, with a trail behind him. you have got it so right!!


----------



## Smuge

They don't look thrilled, but both are doing well


----------



## Charity

Aaaw, big cuddles needed when they get home


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww poor little boys! Lots of treats and cuddles plus licks of Tali are in store


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Awwww poor little boys! Lots of treats and cuddles plus licks of Tali are in store


Tali misses them, but suspect she will be growling at them for a while when they get home smelling of the vets


----------



## Charity

We got in a bit of a pickle playing with Sainsburys bags today and had to be rescued.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Toppy, you are a silly Billy


----------



## Animalfan

Tickle me slave!








Just one of her afternoon demands!


----------



## Smuge

Mummy Tali is very glad to have her babies home, not even as much as a growl because they smell like the vet. They smell very strongly of the vet, but she has been busy nuzzling and licking them.

Now if we can just get my OH home from the human hospital...









(sorry about the messy bed, busy day)


----------



## lymorelynn

Aww - we need a love button for that. What a lovely 'mummy' Tali is to her boys xx


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s really astonishing! Tali is very special.


----------



## ChaosCat

Can you spot Annie?


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Yes :Cat


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
I read once how wildlife sometimes get trapped in plastic bag handles and plastic rings for drinks. I always snip them now before throwing away.


----------



## Smuge

The vet didn't feed the boys as they were still very sleepy, but everyone is now having some well earned dreamies









(I love the tongue)


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey waking me up for second breakfast!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Whompingwillow I am just grinning at your Madame Mojo Drag Cat  that is so gorgeous!

@Smuge good your boys are back home, hopefully not feeling too sorry for themselves. I hope your OH has got some results and a plan of action now too.

Today Oscar has not been very well  He spuked his brekkie straight back up, I have had reassurance on my Oscar thread about it, so fingers crossed it is just the "eaten too much" thing...he's eaten a couple of little bits (including shredded chicken in broth I got him on the way home) and has been for a wee. So we shall see...but his human daddy made him a Get Well card using his little cartoon cat we designed last night (thanks @ChaosCat for the link). I hope with a big sleep and some gentle food he will feel better tomorrow. Human daddy got me a birthday card yesterday from him too, he is a soppy so and so.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Whompingwillow I am just grinning at your Madame Mojo Drag Cat  that is so gorgeous!
> 
> @Smuge good your boys are back home, hopefully not feeling too sorry for themselves. I hope your OH has got some results and a plan of action now too.
> 
> Today Oscar has not been very well  He spuked his brekkie straight back up, I have had reassurance on my Oscar thread about it, so fingers crossed it is just the "eaten too much" thing...he's eaten a couple of little bits (including shredded chicken in broth I got him on the way home) and has been for a wee. So we shall see...but his human daddy made him a Get Well card using his little cartoon cat we designed last night (thanks @ChaosCat for the link). I hope with a big sleep and some gentle food he will feel better tomorrow. Human daddy got me a birthday card yesterday from him too, he is a soppy so and so.
> 
> View attachment 350503


Annie sometimes regurgitates her food, too- if she liked it so well that she overate.
She looks sorry for herself for a while and then continues as if nothing had happened.

I like your Oscar design very much!

Was it your birthday yesterday? If so belated best wishes!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Whompingwillow I am just grinning at your Madame Mojo Drag Cat  that is so gorgeous!
> 
> @Smuge good your boys are back home, hopefully not feeling too sorry for themselves. I hope your OH has got some results and a plan of action now too.
> 
> Today Oscar has not been very well  He spuked his brekkie straight back up, I have had reassurance on my Oscar thread about it, so fingers crossed it is just the "eaten too much" thing...he's eaten a couple of little bits (including shredded chicken in broth I got him on the way home) and has been for a wee. So we shall see...but his human daddy made him a Get Well card using his little cartoon cat we designed last night (thanks @ChaosCat for the link). I hope with a big sleep and some gentle food he will feel better tomorrow. Human daddy got me a birthday card yesterday from him too, he is a soppy so and so.
> 
> View attachment 350503


Saffi has thrown up too for some not known reason! Try not to worry I am sure he is fine! But how do you all do those cat cartoons! Oscar is gorgeous he has slotted right in here too


----------



## SbanR

Belated birthday greetings @Mrs Funkin


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Saffi has thrown up too for some not known reason! Try not to worry I am sure he is fine! But how do you all do those cat cartoons! Oscar is gorgeous he has slotted right in here too


You can catoonize your darlings here:
https://www.cartoonizemypet.com/catoonizer/#.WsNF0xabGEc


----------



## LeArthur

I've brought Arthur to my mum's again for a week while we go away, this is one of the first things he did!










So I think he feels quite at home! I like how he's got his paws crossed


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Whompingwillow said:


> Saffi has thrown up too for some not known reason! Try not to worry I am sure he is fine! But how do you all do those cat cartoons! Oscar is gorgeous he has slotted right in here too


I just loved @ChaosCat 's little footer, I'm really pleased how the one of Oscar turned out  You must have a go, it's so much fun. I'm probably easily pleased but I think they are too sweet for words.

I hope poor Saffi isn't feeling too sad after her vomitting episode. Oscar is asleep in his favourite place in front of the fire now. No more vomming since this morning (so far) thank goodness.


----------



## huckybuck

@Mrs Funkin happy birthday for yesterday

@Smuge glad to hear ops went well and the boys are ok. Tali will look after them now. Get well wishes to OH!!!


----------



## Matrod

Glad to hear everything went well with the boys op @Smuge. I hope your OH gets better very quickly.


----------



## Purplecatlover

It's so tiring being a cat......

Scratch board from one of his anonymous admirers!! He loves it xxx


----------



## Smuge

Operation or no operation, a Persian can always find plenty of time for shameless posing










Garfields foot looks so big with the bandage covering his leg floof lol


----------



## ChaosCat

We've been playing with the hexbugs again after quite some time- the negligent slave had to replace the batteries and it took weeks to do so.


----------



## ChaosCat

And now it's high time for a bout of play fighting.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Your girls look like they are having fun
My guy is only around two and I feel bad at times he does not have a playmate.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Good morning human mother. I have taken on board your advice about avoiding double chins in photos by raising my head. How do I look?"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and @Charity I got a birthday card with Bunty and Toppy on it


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> @ChaosCat
> Your girls look like they are having fun
> My guy is only around two and I feel bad at times he does not have a playmate.


They sure are having fun together, sisters and best friends.
If you have the possibility surely two years is not too old to introduce a playmate?


----------



## Summercat

Ah no, not too old and he is an easy going cat. He got along well with the other cats in his enclosure at the shelter. We are currently abroad and I want to stick to one pet till we are permanent elsewhere. Hopefully, in a new place he will be happy for a friend down the road.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh and @Charity I got a birthday card with Bunty and Toppy on it
> 
> View attachment 350582


Ha ha, yes, almost them. Belated Happy Birthday.

Here are the real twosome, being on my lap in the evening is becoming a nightly event.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Ha ha, yes, almost them. Belated Happy Birthday.
> 
> Here are the real twosome, being on my lap in the evening is becoming a nightly event.
> 
> View attachment 350593


How lovely. Just have to hope you're not desperate for the loo!


----------



## Summercat

Any thread peeps practicing for the Easter photo contest?
I think WW is, anyone else?


----------



## ChaosCat

UPS has just delivered something...


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> UPS has just delivered something...
> 
> View attachment 350603


That looks very comfy


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> That looks very comfy


It seems to be, Bonny enjoys the evening sun just now.


----------



## Matrod

Is it a bird?
Is it a plane?
No! It's supercat!


----------



## ChaosCat

Matrod said:


> Is it a bird?
> Is it a plane?
> No! It's supercat!
> 
> View attachment 350616


This is a long legged supercat indeed! Saviour of the universe!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww, Bonny looks like she’s loving that  clever slave ordering it for them!


----------



## Summercat

Practicing for the photo contest today:


----------



## huckybuck

We were doing an Easter photo shoot too lol

I found a chick but he's not the same breed as my others!!!


----------



## huckybuck

And the bonnet came out as well...


----------



## huckybuck

But Hols decided she preferred to be the Easter Princess


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> We were doing an Easter photo shoot too lol
> 
> I found a chick but he's not the same breed as my others!!!
> 
> View attachment 350651
> View attachment 350652
> View attachment 350653


I recognise your old English breed of hen. A very rare breed indeed. Didn't the others ostracise him?


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck
I love the bonnet and choc egg:Cat those are all very nice


----------



## Torin.

Moril is pleased that a) spring has arrived and b) there's a mini conservatory here


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@huckybuck I have no words! Those photos are *awesome*


----------



## Smuge

Love her to death, maybe your not supposed to have a favourite, but I have one










the boys have recovered well, being neutered doesnt seem to have bothered them


----------



## SbanR

Wow! Ash does look chunky or is it just camera angle? Is he the same weight as Garfield?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

New camera so managing to get some decent photos.......................at last !!!

This is Bertie's "I wuv you Mummy" look  makes me melt everytime !


----------



## ChaosCat

Bertie'sMum said:


> New camera so managing to get some decent photos.......................at last !!!
> 
> This is Bertie's "I wuv you Mummy" look  makes me melt everytime !
> 
> View attachment 350711
> View attachment 350712


It is a heart melting look indeed.
Must be a great camera- black cats are so hard to take decent photos of!


----------



## ChaosCat

Took off my cardigan for a moment, now I'll have to get me another one.
And I bet nobody here would be able to wake Bonny instead


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Love her to death, maybe your not supposed to have a favourite, but I have one
> 
> View attachment 350687
> 
> ]


Shhhhhhh - so do I !!!!


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> But Hols decided she preferred to be the Easter Princess
> 
> View attachment 350656
> View attachment 350657
> View attachment 350658


Oh Holly you are such a pretty young lady xx


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> Love her to death, maybe your not supposed to have a favourite, but I have one
> 
> View attachment 350687
> 
> 
> the boys have recovered well, being neutered doesnt seem to have bothered them
> View attachment 350689
> 
> View attachment 350690
> 
> 
> View attachment 350688


Tali is gorgeous & such a kind & loving big sister.
Your boys are growing up fast. Such a gorgeous fur family xx


----------



## Charity

It must be Spring, she's got the window open










Meanwhile, out in the garden, someone is enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Yay! It's human mother! Human daddy didn't give me any extra lunch today, but I know you will...I'll just eat that and then go back for a snoozle"










He came downstairs to greet me from work and walked past me, to show me his empty bowl I think. He only had a little brekkie so I bet he was starving. He's just had half a pouch, as a tea time appetiser


----------



## Smuge

Life is tough when you are floofy


----------



## Emmasian

huckybuck said:


> But Hols decided she preferred to be the Easter Princess
> 
> View attachment 350656
> View attachment 350657
> View attachment 350658


Is it my very naughty imagination or does that final photo of the Easter Princess look like the giant bunny is trying to have his wicked way with the lovely Holly??:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

It's unbelievably hot today. Even my little activity monsters are feeling lazy.


----------



## lymorelynn

These lazy beasts couldn't even be bothered to move when I came home from shopping this afternoon


----------



## Psygon

Big Jammy smile


----------



## Psygon

There were three in the bed...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human daddy, when is human mother coming back from work so that I don't have to eat all the nice food you put out for me and she will just give me what I want...?"

















Oscar licking his lips after being hand fed a few biscuits as he wouldn't eat much of his other food today...until I got home and he ate his "common" Felix as we call it. He doesn't even really like AGAIL, just the really common variety. It's a work in progress (she says, with a cupboard full of lovely food that he turns his nose up at!). He is enjoying his new bargain zooplus blankie and also his new larger litter trays (though he scared himself in his upstairs one this morning, as he was going o the loo and heard us walking upstairs, so ran out of it). He's met husband's family today (including a very excited niece and nephew) - and now he's having some chilling time upstairs under a chair. I think it was a bit much for him - but I had no say in the matter. Ahem.


----------



## ChaosCat

In the end the stronger will decides what food will be served in the Funkin household.


----------



## Jonescat

I'm pining to get back to this thread - but my camera is in camera hospital


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> In the end the stronger will decides what food will be served in the Funkin household.


I know where I am placing my bet


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human daddy, when is human mother coming back from work so that I don't have to eat all the nice food you put out for me and she will just give me what I want...?"
> 
> View attachment 350865
> View attachment 350866
> 
> 
> Oscar licking his lips after being hand fed a few biscuits as he wouldn't eat much of his other food today...until I got home and he ate his "common" Felix as we call it. He doesn't even really like AGAIL, just the really common variety. It's a work in progress (she says, with a cupboard full of lovely food that he turns his nose up at!). He is enjoying his new bargain zooplus blankie and also his new larger litter trays (though he scared himself in his upstairs one this morning, as he was going o the loo and heard us walking upstairs, so ran out of it). He's met husband's family today (including a very excited niece and nephew) - and now he's having some chilling time upstairs under a chair. I think it was a bit much for him - but I had no say in the matter. Ahem.


I know there's a lot of stuff about feeding the right foods here but I am of the opinion - feed the best you can afford THAT THEY WILL EAT. Cats have lived to a long healthy life on Felix and Whiskas and even if not great it's still wet which is better than dry. 
Oscar needs to eat and if he's happy on Felix then I'd stick with it (til he gets bored after a couple of weeks which is usually what happens with my lot lol).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely @huckybuck - I will persevere but his favourite is definitely the common Felix! I don't want a food battle every day, so we have currently a mix of different Felix types and I will try some of the others again next week - the good thing is that he really does love the jelly/gravy, so he does lots of great wees. As you say at least it's wet food. I love gravy too, so I know how he feels


----------



## Smuge

The Masters is popular in this house


















There has been several attempts to pounce at the tv


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human daddy, when is human mother coming back from work so that I don't have to eat all the nice food you put out for me and she will just give me what I want...?"
> 
> View attachment 350865
> View attachment 350866
> 
> 
> Oscar licking his lips after being hand fed a few biscuits as he wouldn't eat much of his other food today...until I got home and he ate his "common" Felix as we call it. He doesn't even really like AGAIL, just the really common variety. It's a work in progress (she says, with a cupboard full of lovely food that he turns his nose up at!). He is enjoying his new bargain zooplus blankie and also his new larger litter trays (though he scared himself in his upstairs one this morning, as he was going o the loo and heard us walking upstairs, so ran out of it). He's met husband's family today (including a very excited niece and nephew) - and now he's having some chilling time upstairs under a chair. I think it was a bit much for him - but I had no say in the matter. Ahem.


He is such a gorgeous lad


----------



## SbanR

Jonescat said:


> I'm pining to get back to this thread - but my camera is in camera hospital


How long is the waiting time


----------



## cheekyscrip

Long time since I posted that lil face....


----------



## huckybuck

Mr HB is watching the golf upstairs, Mummy HB is watching Casualty downstairs....










Loyalties


----------



## Whompingwillow

He has saffi's hair in his mouth, can you see?








After this








He is a thug!


----------



## Jonescat

SbanR said:


> How long is the waiting time


7-10 days now that the broken bit has arrived - so maybe Friday?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Every day I tell her a story that goes like this
"Should I tell you a story of how much I love you? I love you to the moon and back and back again. Should I tell you another story about how much I love you?" And it can go on and on - she is a very good listener and lets me play with her paws at the same time


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Good morning human mother, I had a lovely sleep snuggled up against you...now I know I'm 11 years old but look at me, still bendy for my post brekkie grooming session. I think I'm only three...don't let these grey hairs fool you"


----------



## Whompingwillow

Sundays


----------



## Bertie'sMum

how relaxed is that !


----------



## Summercat

Sunday, Sunday


----------



## Paddypaws

Snoozy Sunday








Of course she is tired, she was doing 'the wall of death' from 5am


----------



## Vanessa131

This my furs on stairs









This my head, I rolled around in oil and mummy shave my head! She say she doing my back and legs later. I iz calling RSPCA for crimes against hairdressing.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Sunday, Sunday
> View attachment 350941


Biggles looks like he's hungover, after a particularly boozy Saturday night


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Could be, my OH showed me a clip of a cat who is dipping into the drinks cabinet and relaxing, then his people come home and all is as we expect.


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
This is it:




Now that we have a cat, people keep sending him cat videos :Cat


----------



## Emmasian

Funny looking at all these Sunday Snoozepusses. This morning I was prevented from returning to bed for my lie in by this strange creature...

















It appears to be a huge furry mass without discernible features. It does purr when ruffled so feline origin assumed


----------



## Whompingwillow

I am loving the Sunday theme!


----------



## huckybuck

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Could be, my OH showed me a clip of a cat who is dipping into the drinks cabinet and relaxing, then his people come home and all is as we expect.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> This is it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we have a cat, people keep sending him cat videos :Cat


Jessie was sound asleep. She woke with a start


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 350975
> View attachment 350976


Is that Huck? He looks like he's been imbibing


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Is that Huck? He looks like he's been imbibing


No it's Grace - she has a bit of a reputation these days naughty girl!!!


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
Those are brilliant photos! :Cat Great clarity and color as well.

@SbanR 
Tell Jessie sorry:Shy


----------



## Whompingwillow

I feel like this deserves a whole post to itself. But I think I have posted too many recently. 
Saffi has finally taken to @QOTN 's hand knitted duvet properly. She loves it


----------



## Summercat

Aww Saffi matches the blanket:Cat


----------



## Matrod

Sunday snoozing here too


----------



## Matrod

I used to have a british blue who would break into the drinks cabinet & lick the top of the liquor bottles, you couldn't leave any alcoholic drink unattended or he'd have his head in. He did get drunk once & was staggering around


----------



## Summercat

@Matrod 
Wow, I am surprised the taste and smell did not put him off.


----------



## Matrod

Summercat said:


> @Matrod
> Wow, I am surprised the taste and smell did not put him off.


No he loved it! Mind you his brother tried to eat elastic bands & sellotape & liked licking photos....


----------



## Whompingwillow

Matrod said:


> I used to have a british blue who would break into the drinks cabinet & lick the top of the liquor bottles, you couldn't leave any alcoholic drink unattended or he'd have his head in. He did get drunk once & was staggering around


Oh I can see mojo doing that, good think I dont drink much anymore!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Matrod said:


> No he loved it! Mind you his brother tried to eat elastic bands & sellotape & liked licking photos....


Haha they can be such weirdos


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"You're home! I'm so excited I'm going to sit in the box you were about to throw out because I've not sat in it for weeks...and then I'm going to suck the catnip out of my platypus too"

We've been out all day, I've missed my furry boy today. I feel bad but it's going to happen I guess.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "You're home! I'm so excited I'm going to sit in the box you were about to throw out because I've not sat in it for weeks...and then I'm going to suck the catnip out of my platypus too"
> 
> We've been out all day, I've missed my furry boy today. I feel bad but it's going to happen I guess.
> 
> View attachment 350984
> View attachment 350985


Oscar has such a cute and expressive face!


----------



## Smuge




----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> I feel like this deserves a whole post to itself. But I think I have posted too many recently.
> Saffi has finally taken to @QOTN 's hand knitted duvet properly. She loves it
> View attachment 350977


Aww that is fabulous!!! What a good idea a knitted duvet cover!!! Wonder if I could crochet one....



Mrs Funkin said:


> "You're home! I'm so excited I'm going to sit in the box you were about to throw out because I've not sat in it for weeks...and then I'm going to suck the catnip out of my platypus too"
> 
> We've been out all day, I've missed my furry boy today. I feel bad but it's going to happen I guess.
> 
> View attachment 350984
> View attachment 350985


I bet he's missed you too - he looks so pleased you are home!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've missed him so much today! How can you miss a furball so much when he's only just come into your life? I can't resist this one that the husband just took with Oscar...you can tell he's thinking his human daddy is a total doofus  and he's just humouring him. Haha!


----------



## cheekyscrip

My two favourite felines...


----------



## KCTT

Tim, my parents neighbours cat, such a lovely friendly old boy.


----------



## Smuge

Garfield has a tough life


----------



## QOTN

huckybuck said:


> Aww that is fabulous!!! What a good idea a knitted duvet cover!!! Wonder if I could crochet one....


The other side is fleece. We both thought she would prefer the fleece but apparently not. Of course you could crochet one. I have seen your blankets. They would be ideal.


----------



## Whompingwillow

KCTT said:


> Tim, my parents neighbours cat, such a lovely friendly old boy.
> 
> View attachment 351015


Maybe your parents are my neighbour?! I am not being serious but he does look a lot like one of the neighbour black and white cats. what a cutie


----------



## KCTT

Whompingwillow said:


> Maybe your parents are my neighbour?! I am not being serious but he does look a lot like one of the neighbour black and white cats. what a cutie


He was rescued as a stray a few years back and is such a cutie and so loving. Obviously had a loving home that couldn't be located and is a bit rough around the edges from looking after himself for a while. I love how he just glares at dogs who dare bark at him shows no fear.


----------



## Whompingwillow

She looked like a panda. But unfortunately my phone takes the photo a bit too late so missed the best moment


----------



## Whompingwillow

She want to be more then the artists muse








She isnt doing a very good job though...


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> She want to be more then the artists muse
> View attachment 351054
> 
> She isnt doing a very good job though...


You ungrateful wretch! She's warming the paint up for you so it mixes more readily and you have a smoother application. No wonder Mojo is having to take over


----------



## Charity

Not sure if Toppy's getting up or going to bed










and don't disturb this one


----------



## Smuge

Everyone loves Garfield and Tali. They are proper floof monsters, especially Garfield who won best of breed and about 4 other awards at his first show.

Ash often gets overlooked by visitors etc when his sister and brother are around, but we adore him


















He is the most cuddly of our floofs, he sleeps curled up in the gap between our pillows every night


----------



## Smuge

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 350896
> Long time since I posted that lil face....


We need to see it a lot more!


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Wow! Ash does look chunky or is it just camera angle? Is he the same weight as Garfield?


I think its just the picture. They are both huge, but Ash feels quite very muscly and wiry compared to Garfield. Though its hard to tell with all the floof on Gar, he feels heavier when you pick him up though lol

Persians as a breed are pretty stocky, well built cats with big strong bones. Or 'cobby' as Garfield's (glowing) show report stressed multiple times... though in his case I might have went with chubby lol


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> You ungrateful wretch! She's warming the paint up for you so it mixes more readily and you have a smoother application. No wonder Mojo is having to take over


Oh why isnt anyone on my side around here!  (you are almost definitely right, that's exactly what she is doing )


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur is staying at my mum's for a few days, she sent me these earlier.


----------



## Smuge

can you see the tiny fly? Tali certainly does


----------



## lymorelynn

Smuge said:


> can you see the tiny fly? Tali certainly does
> View attachment 351153


Eyes like hawks but can't see a Dreamie in front of their nose


----------



## Smuge

lymorelynn said:


> Eyes like hawks but can't see a Dreamie in front of their nose


This is so true!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Smuge just wondering how your OH is? Can you smuggle the fur balls into the hospital?


----------



## Jesthar

Comfy, Lorelei? :Cat


----------



## Smuge

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Smuge just wondering how your OH is? Can you smuggle the fur balls into the hospital?


Thank you for asking  she got home over the weekend, still in pain but not as severe. She is now on a very long waiting list for surgery


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Excellent, hopefully home with some decent analgesia in the meantime. At least the fluff balls can keep her company


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, you walked in the door just in time for my tea, how did you know? Now I've worked out that if I sit inbetween human daddy's legs, he can't settle down to sleep and will have to sit up watching me all night. Now my eyelids are just drooping...*thunk* zzzzzz"










Our handsome boy looks like he's putting weight on (more so in this picture as he's a bit squished) and I think his coat looks better too, less greasy.


----------



## Smuge

Let us out! We haz rights!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Well, jasper looks comfy


----------



## ChaosCat

Smuge said:


> Let us out! We haz rights!
> View attachment 351173


Indeed, incarcerated without a trial!


----------



## ChaosCat

My view on looking up from my lunch. When they sit there while I'm eating, I'm always slightly worried that a fly might pass by and wanting to catch it they jump into my food.


----------



## Soozi

Smuge said:


> Thank you for asking  she got home over the weekend, still in pain but not as severe. She is now on a very long waiting list for surgery


Best get well wishes to your OH hun! I know how bad the pain is I was an unfortunate case whereby 4 stones got forced out of the gallbladder and blocked the bile duct so ended up developing acute pancreatitis so was rushed in. After 10 days of nil by mouth they removed the stones from the bile duct and two weeks later I had the GB removed by laporoscopy surgery! What a relief! It's a horrible thing to suffer I do hope they get her in quickly so she can eat normally. If she gets in extreme pain or you notice any yellowing of the skin get her to A&E pronto. 
Very best to you and the boys too. xxx


----------



## Charity

Toppy Cooper, for those of you old enough to remember


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Toppy Cooper, for those of you old enough to remember
> 
> View attachment 351189


Haha. Very good. But what have you done with Toppy's fez


----------



## Smuge

hanging out with the floofiest floof. Shes looking very.... Persian today


----------



## Whompingwillow

She kept grabbing my hand with her clawy paws, biting it then pushing it down to the floor where she could then use it as a head rest.......








Anything for you my love


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> She kept grabbing my hand with her clawy paws, biting it then pushing it down to the floor where she could then use it as a head rest.......
> View attachment 351232
> 
> Anything for you my love


Jessie always has her pillow handy


----------



## Paddypaws

Whompingwillow said:


> She kept grabbing my hand with her clawy paws, biting it then pushing it down to the floor where she could then use it as a head rest.......


And she is doing the 'rabbity feet' position! Squeeeeee


----------



## Whompingwillow

Paddypaws said:


> And she is doing the 'rabbity feet' position! Squeeeeee


:Cat Sisters!


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Jessie always has her pillow handy
> View attachment 351240
> View attachment 351241


Well isnt she clever to actually use it!


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> Jessie always has her pillow handy


Does it still have any of its 'perfume' remaining?


----------



## immum

Can you spot Indie?









Here she is!


----------



## immum

Milo does like to make himself at home.


----------



## SbanR

QOTN said:


> Does it still have any of its 'perfume' remaining?


No. I sprayed some Kong catnip on it - she didn't like that n ignored it for a while. I guess that's dissipated now as shes gone back to using it


----------



## SbanR

immum said:


> Can you spot Indie?
> View attachment 351243
> 
> 
> Here she is!
> View attachment 351244


Beautiful paws. Love that rich colour


----------



## KittenEevee

Recent pictures of my baby girl.


----------



## SbanR

@QOTN Jessie has her mad moments when she kills her Denim mouse


----------



## Whompingwillow

This is the current theme, wasn't so lucky this time though! I keep boxes on the top of the other cupboards, he knocks them down of course.


----------



## ChaosCat

I guess catification is not a bad idea.


----------



## Emmasian

Whompingwillow said:


> This is the current theme, wasn't so lucky this time though! I keep boxes on the top of the other cupboards, he knocks them down of course.


Isn't he the sweetest!?! Afraid I would have giggled when he fell off as I'm afraid I do with my guys, which causes glares of ruffled dignity. Bad mummy.


----------



## Charity

He isn't a cat, he's a monkey. Have to say I did giggle when he fell off....sorry Mojo.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Poor mojo is not getting sympathy from anyone, not even his own mum or cat chat friends!


----------



## ChaosCat

Sympathetic laughter.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Sympathetic laughter.


thats evil @ChaosCat


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur showed me why scratching posts have big bases


----------



## Smuge

life is tough


----------



## Smuge

Madam is looking quite kitteny tonight


----------



## KittenEevee

Eevee vs Pikachu

The epic battle!


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> This is the current theme, wasn't so lucky this time though! I keep boxes on the top of the other cupboards, he knocks them down of course.


 I've watched this several times. Doesn't fail to bring a smile to my face


----------



## Summercat

Peek a boo


----------



## Emmasian

No Mummy you will not leave this bed this morning! How can you leave me??


----------



## Whompingwillow

Love this boy too much 
















Makes up for the days he drives me bonkers!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Ahhhhh love these two, cant leave this house ever








When I come to say hello in their palace they do the biggest happy stretches








Mojo rolls his face in his chest and stretches out his legs
And saffi hugs her face really really tight 
They are the best.


----------



## Purplecatlover

He's such a poser! Xx


----------



## Charity

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 351382
> He's such a poser! Xx


He's trying to tell you to stop watching TV and pay attention to him, he's so much more interesting


----------



## Charity

Toppy, this morning, trying by thought transference to tell me "get up and get my breakfast NOW"


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Toppy, this morning, trying by thought transference to tell me "get up and get my breakfast NOW"
> 
> View attachment 351387


Poor Toppy he looks like he's saying "Mum what ARE you doing?????? It's not a lie in morning..it's a get up and do my breakfast one!!!"


----------



## Shrike

Charity said:


> He's trying to tell you to stop watching TV and pay attention to him, he's so much more interesting


Jasper vs Jeremy Kyle? No contest - do one Jezza!


----------



## Joy84

We thought it would be a no-go place as it's really slanted and smooth, so slippery ...
We were wrong


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, save me! Save me from the platypus in the bag...human daddy has hidden it in here"

We have removed the handles now (human mother is very risk averse), human daddy was keen to stress to me that he was supervising when the handles were on the bag still!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, save me! Save me from the platypus in the bag...human daddy has hidden it in here"
> 
> We have removed the handles now (human mother is very risk averse), human daddy was keen to stress to me that he was supervising when the handles were on the bag still!
> 
> View attachment 351414
> View attachment 351415


But even supervised they get entangled and run of panicking with the bag attached.  
I remove the handles, too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Exactly @ChaosCat  I am glad to know that it's the done thing to remove them. Thank you. I saw a video of him playing with it, he looked like he was having fun.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Whompingwillow said:


> Love this boy too much
> View attachment 351358
> 
> View attachment 351357
> 
> Makes up for the days he drives me bonkers!


I wish we could reach in and stroke that lovely soft fur. Sod "Smello-vision" I'd have "Toucho-vision" any day.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jaspers has enough of Jeremy Kyle and has taken control !!! Xx as you can see on his face.... he is NOT happy hahaha


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> I wish we could reach in and stroke that lovely soft fur. Sod "Smello-vision" I'd have "Toucho-vision" any day.


Hehe they are both so soft I could just bury my head in their fur all day


----------



## Summercat

@Chellacat 
Have not seen you posting on the thread in awhile, hope,you, Maizy, Sasha and the rest of your family are well.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Snorsy times


----------



## Charity

Getting a little help with washing this morning


----------



## Whompingwillow

Don't leave your socks in the kitchen


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Don't leave your socks in the kitchen
> View attachment 351455


Hmmm, is this a comment on the quality of the food?


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Don't leave your socks in the kitchen
> View attachment 351455


Extra favouring needed?


----------



## Chellacat

Summercat said:


> @Chellacat
> Have not seen you posting on the thread in awhile, hope,you, Maizy, Sasha and the rest of your family are well.


Had a very busy few weeks with the kids off school for Easter Break (we visited my sister in Wales and Sasha a Maizy had a lovely holidays at my friends house) just got back last night and had a long lie in this morning. The week before Easter I was on Jury Duty, disaster as my youngest DS gets quite distressed when I'm not there after school. My Mum's a god send for looking after him but I know he drove her nuts for three hours a day Mon-Thurs asking for me and having hissy fits because I wasn't back. The kits were happy enough to see me last night and gave me a good scolding for leaving but I know they were spoiled rotten as my friend is single and was home the whole holiday as he is a teacher. This morning they are not talking to me, Sasha has wandered off and is hiding and Maizy is giving me the cold shoulder........


----------



## Summercat

@Chellacat 
Nice to see you back:Cat


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> Don't leave your socks in the kitchen
> View attachment 351455


Preserve your socks! Bess says my toys are an ideal accompaniment for every meal. (It makes me furious! All my efforts spurned again.) Use the old catnip fish if you still have it. I think I have thrown three of those away plus a large rat, a material bird, various mice and I shall be abandoning a snake any day now.


----------



## Smuge

Tali was locked in our fully enclosed hall last night -_- my oh is firmly in the bad books









She got up to go to the toilet in the middle of the night and Tali must have followed her out of the bedroom. When my OH went back to bed she didnt know Tali was in the dark hall and left her there! After my alarm went off hours later, I went to get a drink and Tali shot into the bedroom like a bullet as soon as I opened the door!


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> Don't leave your socks in the kitchen
> View attachment 351455


Haha I have one like this who decides bra's really need to be washed in his water bowl lol!


----------



## Jonescat

Aelfred and his valerian heart.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Bet your Friday night isnt as fun as ours
































I am trying to get her to be a lap cat haha]







its bit working she walks away when she's had the treats


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
I love how Mojo lounges


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> I love how Mojo lounges


Hehe me too! He is such a clown he really makes me laugh (although he is currently shouting over the roof tops to anyone who will hear him  )


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> Tali was locked in our fully enclosed hall last night -_- my oh is firmly in the bad books
> View attachment 351464
> 
> 
> She got up to go to the toilet in the middle of the night and Tali must have followed her out of the bedroom. When my OH went back to bed she didnt know Tali was in the dark hall and left her there! After my alarm went off hours later, I went to get a drink and Tali shot into the bedroom like a bullet as soon as I opened the door!


Aww poor Tali, I'm sure if your OH feeds Tali a cat stick or dreamie she will be forgiven x
Edit to add, Tali looks extra fluffy & gorgeous in that pic.


----------



## ChaosCat

Saturday noon. Time for a good wash and a nap.



















Slave's feet are handy for both.


----------



## lymorelynn

Daisy having a little playtime


----------



## Charity

Its a really beautiful Spring day so just right for messing about in the garden


----------



## Shrike

"Sleep tight my Crocus army! See you next Spring!"








"Yay! Spring is back on!"


----------



## GingerNinja

New blanket is a hit.. makes a great play mat


----------



## Chellacat

Maizy had a lazy day, she loves the ikea unit same as Sasha, they now have an empty shelf each, he prefers a blanket she likes some comfort! Sasha cuddled up to DS watching some Harry Potter after ripping the couch to shreds when he came in. He left in a huff earlier as we had visitors this afternoon who were horrified that he brought a dead bird into the room, feathers went everywhere there was screaming and weeping and I spent 20 minutes chasing him round the garden trying to take it off him, what a boy!


----------



## Whompingwillow

"You're not thinking of going out like that are you?!"


----------



## Chellacat

Whompingwillow said:


> "You're not thinking of going out like that are you?!"
> View attachment 351690


What a caption! That expression is priceless!


----------



## Whompingwillow

I think Saffi agrees with mojo??


----------



## Whompingwillow

Chellacat said:


> What a caption! That expression is priceless!


I love the photo of your son and Sasha. Too cute


----------



## Whompingwillow

Falling asleep whilst working again. Slacker








Saffi doesnt work


----------



## Chellacat

Whompingwillow said:


> I love the photo of your son and Sasha. Too cute


Thanx, Sasha is a very good sport and doesn't ever seem put out when he suddenly finds himself cuddled and carted off to play or watch some telly.


----------



## Emmasian

Chellacat said:


> Maizy had a lazy day, she loves the ikea unit same as Sasha, they now have an empty shelf each, he prefers a blanket she likes some comfort! Sasha cuddled up to DS watching some Harry Potter after ripping the couch to shreds when he came in. He left in a huff earlier as we had visitors this afternoon who were horrified that he brought a dead bird into the room, feathers went everywhere there was screaming and weeping and I spent 20 minutes chasing him round the garden trying to take it off him, what a boy!
> View attachment 351686
> View attachment 351687
> View attachment 351688
> View attachment 351689


Look at his unapologetic little face! That's what you get Mummy for going off and leaving me! Rafa sends his regards to his online bezzie mate and his lady friend and says it hasn't been the same without him.

@Whompingwillow the photos of Saffi and Mojo with captions are just priceless. Every time I see one I want to coo and gurgle over them, but then there's a new one. Love the one of Mojo in his blue cube thing!


----------



## Jesthar

Behold the incredibly rare sight of my two lying down together! Usually Lorelei arriving causes Charlie-girl to grump and leave...


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Look at his unapologetic little face! That's what you get Mummy for going off and leaving me! Rafa sends his regards to his online bezzie mate and his lady friend and says it hasn't been the same without him.
> 
> @Whompingwillow the photos of Saffi and Mojo with captions are just priceless. Every time I see one I want to coo and gurgle over them, but then there's a new one. Love the one of Mojo in his blue cube thing!


It was so funny that moment in 'the blue cube thing' usually when we play he is hiding and creeping up on a feather. But then suddenly he just popped his head up and looked at me like that. For ages, befor going back to playing,.


----------



## Charity

The Sunday lie-in


----------



## Whompingwillow

Sunday snoozes


----------



## Smuge

the new superking bed we got is massive. you could fit a third pillow across the bed. We dont have space for an extra pillow though, virtually every night that spot has at least one (often two) floof


----------



## Emmasian

Honestly there is no privacy or peace in this house! I was lying in the bath, Freya and Teddy perched on the side, then they start having handbags!










Shortly thereafter he clonked her on the head and knocked her off. Such charming behaviour.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Purring like I tractor








































He's a happy boy! (well... I think he often thinks he is unhappy )


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Honestly there is no privacy or peace in this house! I was lying in the bath, Freya and Teddy perched on the side, then they start having handbags!
> 
> View attachment 351735
> 
> 
> Shortly thereafter he clonked her on the head and knocked her off. Such charming behaviour.


I love this photo a lot
Looks like they are admiring each other


----------



## Summercat

@Emmasian 
Awesome photo !

@Whompingwillow 
Very cuddlesome:Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Emmasian said:


> Honestly there is no privacy or peace in this house! I was lying in the bath, Freya and Teddy perched on the side, then they start having handbags!
> 
> View attachment 351735
> 
> 
> Shortly thereafter he clonked her on the head and knocked her off. Such charming behaviour.


Crumbs I just did a double take - it looks like Little H and Holly lol!!


----------



## Jesthar

Emmasian said:


> Honestly there is no privacy or peace in this house! I was lying in the bath, Freya and Teddy perched on the side, then they start having handbags!
> 
> Shortly thereafter he clonked her on the head and knocked her off. Such charming behaviour.


I suppose I should add that about half an hour after I posted the photo last night, Charlie-girl stretched, tried to roll over, misjudged the maneuver entirely and fell off the back of the sofa bum first!

She managed to catch one front paw in the throw, and I managed to move quick enough to catch her upside down in my arms about half way down, but it was a full five minutes before I could stop laughing at the look on her face!


----------



## Emmasian

That is definitely handbags/Mexican Standoff/High Noon pose! Who will reach for their gun first?? I hum "doobie-doobie-doo-wah-wah-wah" in the background to try and distract them!


----------



## Summercat

Sunday afternoon :Cat


----------



## Sophisticat

Mmmmmm thrive chicken is gooood. Thanks forum for purrrrsuading hooman to get this to build me up again.......


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie likes watching the world from above.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Love the Annie pics Biggs hasn't ventured that far up the bookcase.


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> @ChaosCat
> Love the Annie pics Biggs hasn't ventured that far up the bookcase.


There is no high up space in this house that the girls haven't conquered. In the beginning they often came down with the books but now they know how to do it.


----------



## lymorelynn

Just Cleo to win over now. We're not cuddling yet but eating together happily. At the moment Coco is on my knee, Cleo on the cat tree and Daisy off exploring upstairs with Ruby


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I've been feeling a bit weirdy for a couple of days...I think I still do feel a bit weirdy but I know you and human daddy are looking after me and I still want to eat and go to the toilet, so I'm just testing your cat mother resolve. You need to be made of sterner stuff than this and try not to stress out so much. Whilst we're at it, do you want to check out my toothy pegs?"


----------



## ChaosCat

Oscar is a very handsome chap. Why is it that cats look adorable while yawning and I look plain stupid?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> Oscar is a very handsome chap. Why is it that cats look adorable while yawning and I look plain stupid?


Those teeth aren't so adorable wrapped around my finger yesterday morning  It was a love bite apparently...the husband was trying to get me to hold my finger still, as he does that for Oscar and the furry boy rubs his cheek and teeth against his finger...I obviously freaked out and moved and Oscar thought my finger was a sausage. He didn't bite, I just felt his teeth. I'm thinking if he likes to rub his teeth on husband's finger, he might like one of those on the finger toothbrush thingies.

He really *is* so handsome isn't he? I say that like I have anything to do with it :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Just Cleo to win over now. We're not cuddling yet but eating together happily. At the moment Coco is on my knee, Cleo on the cat tree and Daisy off exploring upstairs with Ruby
> View attachment 351774


Oh come on Cleo, you know you want to mother Daisy!

So the terrible duo hey! Ruby and Daisy!


----------



## ewelsh

Look what new toys we have! Beautifully made of course.

Thank you QOTN x


----------



## QOTN

ewelsh said:


> Look what new toys we have! Beautifully made of course.
> 
> Thank you QOTN x


Don't speak too soon! Have they been tested by the 'experts' yet? Glad you are pleased with them.


----------



## ewelsh

Well my terrier has given them a quick test run!  Still in one piece 

They are great


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They are too cute - especially the stripey mousie! I wish I was able to make such things. I'm always envious of people that are "makers".


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin QOTN makes them! X


----------



## Smuge

ebonycat said:


> Aww poor Tali, I'm sure if your OH feeds Tali a cat stick or dreamie she will be forgiven x
> Edit to add, Tali looks extra fluffy & gorgeous in that pic.


Aw thank you  and yes, apparantly my OH felt so bad she got a breakfast consisting of ham and catsticks lol


----------



## Talig

Taken just now to join in the fun - Precious yawning with the tedium of having photo taken.


----------



## Summercat

@Talig 
Cute kitty:Cat a white decoration just like my guy!


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Look what new toys we have! Beautifully made of course.
> 
> Thank you QOTN x
> 
> View attachment 351791


Ooh these look brilliant!!! Love the sausage kickers - are they cat nip? And the woolly sheep are fab!!!


----------



## Smuge




----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I need to see what all the fuss is about...what's this cat chat malarkey then? Are they the people trying to keep you calm? Ooooh, is that me?"

(Please ignore the state of me, normally I've only got two chins not the 67 I've got here...but I'm a bit excited as this is the first time Oscar has sat on me! The fact he's tried to drink my milk and steal my glasses is besides the point, he's been a bit under the weather so currently getting away with whatever he wants to!)


----------



## QOTN

huckybuck said:


> Ooh these look brilliant!!! Love the sausage kickers - are they cat nip? And the woolly sheep are fab!!!


Normally the wiggly snakes are catnip but those are without by special request. Apparently dogs love catnip(?) and these toys are for the cats.


----------



## Talig

Summercat said:


> @Talig
> Cute kitty:Cat a white decoration just like my guy!


They do look so alike. Apparently Precious is part nebelung and part Persian. (Or so previous owner thought when we adopted her), Do you know anything about your cats background?


----------



## Torin.

Okay so Cadvan was curled up in the chair and Moril jumped up onto it to use the arm to say hello to me. This is the first time (that I know of) that Moril's chosen to be in Cadvan's space when they're not both walking around. After Moril said hello he jumped down, and then two seconds later was back on the chair, just sat there!!


----------



## Summercat

@Torin. 
Maybe it helps they are a similar size, he might be less threatening to Moril.


----------



## Summercat

@Talig 
A local Moscow semi longhaired cat. They are a native cat and were used in what became the Siberian pedigreed cats as well as Persians.


----------



## Smuge

Without a garden, this is about as close as the floofs get to an outdoor run


----------



## Smuge

Ash is very excited about his new house


----------



## ChaosCat

Two birthday cats, they have completed their first year today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy Birthday Annie and Bonny  Hope you've had a lovely day all of you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I've been feeling much better today and I even went near to the bed you bought for me ages ago...apparently I even stuck my head in it. Didn't go actually in it though. What would I do that for when I can just lie in a sunbeam?"


----------



## SbanR

A friend for @Charity 
Haven't seen one around for ages


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> A friend for @Charity
> Haven't seen one around for ages
> View attachment 351882


:Yuck:Yuck:Yuck. You can go off people you know


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Happy birthday to Annie & Bonnie!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Happy birthday Annie and Bonnie from us too!


----------



## Whompingwillow

He is getting so chunky isnt he?! My sister rudely called him fat


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
 We prefer pleasantly plump. Biggles has gotten a little belly as well, but he is a cobby/stocky build. The vet commented on it but said it must mean he is happy, so apparently it just goes with his build.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> We prefer pleasantly plump. Biggles has gotten a little belly as well, but he is a cobby/stocky build. The vet commented on it but said it must mean he is happy, so apparently it just goes with his build.


I am very proud of how chunky he has gotten, he is also a stocky build! And I think he appreciates you calling him pleasantly plump unlike his rude human aunty!!


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Two birthday cats, they have completed their first year today.
> View attachment 351857
> 
> 
> View attachment 351858


Sorry Annie and Bonnie, I meant to send this yesterday. Happy Birthday, hope you were well and truly spoilt.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> :Yuck:Yuck:Yuck. You can go off people you know


Only trying to help with the desensitization process


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> He is getting so chunky isnt he?! My sister rudely called him fat
> View attachment 351890
> 
> 
> View attachment 351889


TUBBY! @Whompingwillow


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> TUBBY! @Whompingwillow


Haha 

I have been reading the book I am reading out loud to him, but the minute I stop he starts shrieking at me
This was the warm up face


----------



## Summercat

Favorite sleep spot


----------



## Purplecatlover

Good morning everyone x


----------



## huckybuck

@ChaosCat Many happy returns Annie and Bonnie xxxxx


----------



## Jesthar

SbanR said:


> Only trying to help with the desensitization process


Send it over here - Lori keeps complaining that her last one broke and won't play with her any more...


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Haha
> 
> I have been reading the book I am reading out loud to him, but the minute I stop he starts shrieking at me
> This was the warm up face
> View attachment 351894


He rather looks like there was a naughty funny episode.


----------



## Emmasian

Ooh Mummy I liked that Slimming World sausage! Is there another one??










Being told to "bog off" and eat my own dinner is very rude you know!


----------



## ChaosCat

Emmasian said:


> Ooh Mummy I liked that Slimming World sausage! Is there another one??
> 
> View attachment 351906
> 
> 
> Being told to "bog off" and eat my own dinner is very rude you know!
> 
> View attachment 351907


You really said that? :Woot


----------



## Jesthar

ChaosCat said:


> You really said that? :Woot


Judging from the feline facial expression, someone is going to be finding a hairball in their slipper in the morning


----------



## ChaosCat

Jesthar said:


> Judging from the feline facial expression, someone is going to be finding a hairball in their slipper in the morning


She will be lucky if it is just a hairball...


----------



## Emmasian

Well he'd had a whole sausage - snatched Freya's piece and growled when she tried to retrieve it!! Might have known his Cat Chat Aunties would flock to his defence!


----------



## ChaosCat

It is *HOT*!


----------



## ChaosCat

Really hot.


----------



## SuboJvR

Is my kitten supposed to bend this way????

I delicately uncurled him


----------



## slartibartfast

True brothers


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Only trying to help with the desensitization process


Funnily enough, Bunty and Toppy found one just like that in the kitchen yesterday but they just stared at it while it ran so I scooped it up (brave or wot ) and put it out in the garden.



slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 351923
> 
> True brothers


That's a gorgeous photo


----------



## lymorelynn

Just Cleo to convince now


----------



## Smuge

Life is tough when you are floofy


----------



## Jaf

Sausage, Choccy and Ollie in the other room.


----------



## Jaf

Lori, Geri and Mari joined the other 3. It's warmer in here cos I have the fire on.


----------



## Summercat

@Jaf 
Have some of your outdoor cats migrated and become indoor cats?:Cat


----------



## Jaf

Yeah my lovelies are getting tame. They get on with each other so well, though I make sure that the outies can’t get upstairs so they have safe spaces.


----------



## Emmasian

The gardener came today and v nice it all looks too, however for some reason he decided to push what used to be the base of a bird feeder up against the fence and I just about caught Rafa using it as a levy to escape and join next door's barbecue.

With Rafa under one arm I tried to drag the stand into the middle of the garden and fell straight over poor baby Teddy who screamed like I'd crippled him and hurtled indoors bellowing. This in turn terrified Rafa who scratched me like mad launching out of my arms to run for his life.

So now I am bleeding, boiling, and simultaneously sending rude texts to the garden guy, nursing poor Teddy, and talking Rafa out from behind the telly. Sheesh kerbloodybabs.

Escapologjst in the making!










Tripping hazard


----------



## Charity

Meanwhile, at our house everything is calm and peaceful and hunky dorey


----------



## Emmasian

Good good Freya is my little oasis of calm. All Pumpkin Pussycats now accounted for, unhurt and stuffed with Catzfinefood. Gardener has rung to apologise. Mummy has Savlon on her scratches and salmon in the airfryer (Teddy bog off again).


----------



## jadeh31

Since when did my teeny kitten turn into this monster!?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Not sure if he's hot or just ridiculous


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Look what new toys we have! Beautifully made of course.
> 
> Thank you QOTN x
> 
> View attachment 351791


ewelsh yes someone has matched those stripes up purr fectly :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I've been having such a funny old few days...and I know there will more funny days to come...but I was such a good boy at the vet and I'm getting much better at letting you love me. I really really love my human daddy though"


----------



## Matrod

Helping the boiler man service the boiler yesterday.










Several hours later the tesco delivery man turned up & stood in the feeding area so Rodney went over & wailed at the man to feed him


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie chilling on the big barrel.


----------



## Summercat

The big barrel looks roomy!


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> The big barrel looks roomy!


Er, yes, it is indeed, er, big...
But well loved indeed.

You see the Diogenes XL somewhere further down...


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
When I am in a more permanent setting, I would like something like that. As you mentioned, it is great for a climbing.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Summercat

Awesome


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother...I've been feeling quite icky and I'm really sorry I spuked up a slug-like looking hairball...thank you for putting gloves on and pulling it apart so you knew what it was. I didn't mean to make a mess on the carpet but human daddy was very good and got his new carpet shampoo machine out and it's all good. Now I'm feeling a bit hungry again, so if you don't mind, get off that computer and give me some more food...but not that shredded chicken you keep hiding my omeprazole in...give me jelly!"

Streeeeeeeeeeeetch..










Hmmm, starting to wonder about the outside world










I am Oscar, the incredible tightrope walking pushkin!


----------



## Whompingwillow

You have to look past the mess, I'm overdue a house clean! 








I will have to go kiss mojos paws now. Heartmelts


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> You have to look past the mess, I'm overdue a house clean!
> View attachment 352138
> 
> I will have to go kiss mojos paws now. Heartmelts


Eek you can leave the toilet seat up!!!


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> Eek you can leave the toilet seat up!!!


Wel..... Saffi was dangerously peering in a few minutes before this photo - I usually have it closed! Slacking all round I am


----------



## Summercat




----------



## Joy84

Charity said:


> Meanwhile, at our house everything is calm and peaceful and hunky dorey
> 
> View attachment 352040


We NEED love button!!



ChaosCat said:


> Er, yes, it is indeed, er, big...
> But well loved indeed.
> 
> You see the Diogenes XL somewhere further down...


:Woot:Wideyed:Woot
Blimey! That is a big one!
Where is it from, please?


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> View attachment 352151


Look at Master Biggles ❤ He's beaut xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mmm feather








Such a happy boy when he is playing


----------



## Whompingwillow

Telling the story about how much I love her








\then when I stop, she gave me a real good chew








Wash wash








Blerp








The end snores-o-clock


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Telling the story about how much I love her
> View attachment 352172
> 
> \then when I stop, she gave me a real good chew
> View attachment 352173
> 
> Wash wash
> View attachment 352174
> 
> Blerp
> View attachment 352175
> 
> The end snores-o-clock
> View attachment 352176


Beautiful Saffi and Mojo ❤❤


----------



## ChaosCat

Joy84 said:


> We NEED love button!!
> 
> :Woot:Wideyed:Woot
> Blimey! That is a big one!
> Where is it from, please?


It's from petrebels. 
https://www.petrebels.com/de/home?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6I62tMHI2gIVEWwbCh0YwAmbEAAYASAAEgLdffD_


----------



## huckybuck

ChaosCat said:


> It's from petrebels.
> https://www.petrebels.com/de/home?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6I62tMHI2gIVEWwbCh0YwAmbEAAYASAAEgLdffD_


OMG I love this website - not seen it before and not least because of the names of the names of the posts rofl!!


----------



## Charity

Mum's gone to bed early so we thought we'd go with her...goodnight


----------



## Smuge

Oh is back in hospital. Poor fluffs were abandoned from 9am til 10pm and didnt get any tea. Tali followed me around like a lost lamb when I got home, they are used to me working from home and dont get left alone very much


----------



## Summercat

Sorry to hear @Smuge


----------



## ChaosCat

Smuge said:


> Oh is back in hospital. Poor fluffs were abandoned from 9am til 10pm and didnt get any tea. Tali followed me around like a lost lamb when I got home, they are used to me working from home and dont get left alone very much
> 
> View attachment 352235


 So very sorry for all of you! Hope they can help your OH quickly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Smuge for her planned operation, or another emergency admission? Poor OH (and the rest of you), hope she's on the mend soon.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Poor  thats horrible for all of you, but mainly your poor OH who must be in a lot of pain. I wish her welll for a *long* time this time please xx


----------



## SbanR

I hope this admission is for the planned operation @Smuge and OH is soon on the road to recovery.

Best wishes to all of you


----------



## ChaosCat

Are all the treats gone already? Better flip the thing over and check.









I'll wait here until they are grown again!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Look, I am hugging a box!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Good morning human mother, what a lovely sleep...what do you mean you had no room? I've used a lot of energy eating my brekkie, so I'm just going to have a little lie down...must...stay...awake...zzzzzz *thunk*"

Human mother loves his little crossed paws and the way he tucks his tail under so the wiggling doesn't disturb him


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Good morning human mother, what a lovely sleep...what do you mean you had no room? I've used a lot of energy eating my brekkie, so I'm just going to have a little lie down...must...stay...awake...zzzzzz *thunk*"
> 
> Human mother loves his little crossed paws and the way he tucks his tail under so the wiggling doesn't disturb him
> 
> View attachment 352248
> View attachment 352249


And that's why human mother doesn't mind sleeping squashed all night.
She is absolutely willing to go without comfort as long as you are happy.
You were lucky in finding your slaves, Oscar. Must be a good nose you have.


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> Oh is back in hospital. Poor fluffs were abandoned from 9am til 10pm and didnt get any tea. Tali followed me around like a lost lamb when I got home, they are used to me working from home and dont get left alone very much
> 
> View attachment 352235


Hope your OH has her operation soon @Smuge and will be free of pain


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Look, I am hugging a box!!
> 
> View attachment 352247


Oh Mojo, what lethal looking fangs you have:Artist


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
That is very pretty


----------



## lymorelynn

Morning selfie with Daisy.
@Smuge - wishing your OH well xx


----------



## ewelsh

Beautiful Daisy :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss

Best wishes to your OH @Smuge


----------



## Smuge

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Smuge for her planned operation, or another emergency admission? Poor OH (and the rest of you), hope she's on the mend soon.


the waiting list for the operation is around a year. The surgeon said she will probably be in and out lots of times for pain management til then


----------



## ChaosCat

Smuge said:


> the waiting list for the operation is around a year. The surgeon said she will probably be in and out lots of times for pain management til then


Oh brilliant. She must be looking forward to that.


----------



## ewelsh

Smuge said:


> the waiting list for the operation is around a year. The surgeon said she will probably be in and out lots of times for pain management til then


Oh no, I am sorry! Absolutely ridiculous when you think of the money the NHS will spend helping your OH during the period before her operation! Administration, drugs, doctors appointments, hospital check ups the list is endless.

Do your doctors support alternative therapies?


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Oh no, I am sorry! Absolutely ridiculous when you think of the money the NHS will spend helping your OH during the period before her operation! Administration, drugs, doctors appointments, hospital check ups the list is endless.
> 
> Do your doctors support alternative therapies?


im more annoyed about the no dobut absurd amount of money they waste on crap like this


----------



## Smuge

Going to go over to the hospital soon, but currently in bed watching these two playfight/groom each other









A min ago Tali bounded up from nowhere, pinned Gaefield on his back in the same movement, licked his head, meowed and ran off lol she acts so grown up and like their mum, but shes still only 1 and likes to play like any other big kitten


----------



## Whompingwillow

What!? You said I cant sit on a pile of FOLDED laundry, since you are generally slacking at life I can sit wherever I want


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> im more annoyed about the no dobut absurd amount of money they waste on crap like this
> 
> View attachment 352259


That is quite ridiculous, I wonder the same thing often. London spends LOADS on fancy new buses and gold bins. I thought the black ones were fine, and they cut on budgets for the important things.


----------



## ChaosCat

Do you also sometimes feel like you're being watched?


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Do you also sometimes feel like you're being watched?
> 
> View attachment 352277


Yes....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Smuge said:


> the waiting list for the operation is around a year. The surgeon said she will probably be in and out lots of times for pain management til then


Oh gosh, a year? I work for the nhs, so am "in" the daily pressures but it is so frustrating. Do the nhs contract out any services via the private sector where you are? That's often an option over here but not everyone wants to do it. Hope she is back home to you all soon.


----------



## Smuge

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh gosh, a year? I work for the nhs, so am "in" the daily pressures but it is so frustrating. Do the nhs contract out any services via the private sector where you are? That's often an option over here but not everyone wants to do it. Hope she is back home to you all soon.


Her GP did ask if she had private cover as they could do it really quickly that way and with the operstion many people are in and out on the same day. But alas, NHS nurses aren't ususally given Bupa cover 

My dad had to go private for a back operation, he couldnt afford it but it made such a difference to his life. Mum also had to pay for a private scan, I think they found something on that scan which could have caused horrific problems if she had waited months for the NHS scan.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hate it, it’s only going to get worse too. The doctors coming through now rarely want to be surgeons, it seems to be all GP trainees where we are, so more referrals into hospitals but fewer doctors there to do operations. Who’d be ill, eh. On the plus side, when she does go in she might actually get a side room (the only nhs perk, especially if it’s done at the hospital you work in).


----------



## Charity

Early this morning when the sun was out relaxing in their pen. No sun now


----------



## Matrod

Charity said:


> Early this morning when the sun was out relaxing in their pen. No sun now
> 
> View attachment 352288


And judging by the looks on their faces it's all your fault!


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Early this morning when the sun was out relaxing in their pen. No sun now
> 
> View attachment 352288


That deserves a caption! X


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> Do you also sometimes feel like you're being watched?
> 
> View attachment 352277


That is one awesome cat tree! I could do with one that sturdy ( to cope with Loulou weight  ) that high for Lottie and Libby. Plus it looks sturdy enough not to break after 8 weeks.

Would you mind posting more photos and info of it please.:Happy


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> And judging by the looks on their faces it's all your fault!


That's their "we came out here for a bit of relaxation and here she comes with that ***** camera again, DON'T smile"


----------



## ewelsh

@ChaosCat I have found your tree on Zooplus, great reviews


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> That is one awesome cat tree! I could do with one that sturdy ( to cope with Loulou weight  ) that high for Lottie and Libby. Plus it looks sturdy enough not to break after 8 weeks.
> 
> Would you mind posting more photos and info of it please.:Happy


It's the Natural Paradise XXL from zooplus:

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/scratching_posts/408384


----------



## ewelsh

Thank you @ChaosCat its brilliant, I will show my husband first before ordering, I can't use the old line " that's been here ages"


----------



## Whompingwillow

Oh that's where my box went


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Thank you @ChaosCat its brilliant, I will show my husband first before ordering, I can't use the old line " that's been here ages"


I agree, that excuse won't do. 
It is a really good tree and well worth the money. My girls are activity monsters, they race up and down many times a day. We have had this tree since September last year and it looks exactly like new.


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Oh that's where my box went
> View attachment 352292
> 
> View attachment 352293


Does this mean you threw out Mojo's box?
You must be kidding!


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Does this mean you threw out Mojo's box?
> You must be kidding!


One of them......


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> One of them......


Lame excuse...


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Lame excuse...


Mojo agrees. I will have to create the best box, as a sorry


----------



## SuboJvR

My little baby is growing up so fast...


----------



## Shrike

Enjoying it while it lasts!









Its raining now


----------



## ChaosCat

Shrike said:


> Enjoying it while it lasts!
> View attachment 352305
> 
> 
> Its raining now


So she'll keep you company again this evening.


----------



## Shrike

ChaosCat said:


> So she'll keep you company again this evening.


Nothing she likes better when soaking wet than my lap!


----------



## ChaosCat

Shrike said:


> Nothing she likes better when soaking wet than my lap!


Now, that does sound cheering indeed.


----------



## Shrike

Brooke is settling down for the evening.


----------



## Clairabella

How is it possible to love someone as much as I love Edward Kitten ❤
(And Thomas tat of course but he is non compliant with the photo shoot lol)

Not looking: 










Ok, just one more then mama bear lol 










He has no idea how much I adore him <3


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> How is it possible to love someone as much as I love Edward Kitten ❤
> (And Thomas tat of course but he is non compliant with the photo shoot lol)
> 
> Not looking:
> 
> View attachment 352366
> 
> 
> Ok, just one more then mama bear lol
> 
> View attachment 352365
> 
> 
> He has no idea how much I adore him <3


He has a distinctive tom cat look already, I think.
A very cute boy!


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you ❤


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 352371


"Oh mousie, of all the toys in all the world, I love you the most...now, where's your tail..."


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh mousie, of all the toys in all the world, I love you the most...now, where's your tail..."


Especially when they are packed full of Class A cat drugs lol!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Hello, my name is mojo, I am a panda and my mum is an idiot
























Hi, my name is Saffi and i say the whatever mojo said


----------



## Whompingwillow

Love me


----------



## Whompingwillow

That's fine saffi, I didn't have much to do this morning anyway (I actually do...)


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> That's fine saffi, I didn't have much to do this morning anyway (I actually do...)
> View attachment 352391
> 
> View attachment 352392
> 
> View attachment 352393


Love that last pic. I've always wondered - how do you manage to take such clear photos one handed or do you have your personal photographer following you around


----------



## LeArthur

I've been wide awake since 8:30, Arthur on the other hand has not!










He's my excuse for staying in bed so I can get my morning cuddles


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Love that last pic. I've always wondered - how do you manage to take such clear photos one handed or do you have your personal photographer following you around


Do you have a phone with a camera? Its easier that way as its light, fits in your hand and the you can see the screen and can use your thumb at the same time to snap a photo haha. I find selfies an impossible skill, and taking photos with my actual non phone camera one handed, well that would be a lot harder!


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Do you have a phone with a camera? Its easier that way as its light, fits in your hand and the you can see the screen and can use your thumb at the same time to snap a photo haha. I find selfies an impossible skill, and taking photos with my actual non phone camera one handed, well that would be a lot harder!


Yes, I do have a phone with a camera but can't seem to keep it steady enuf when I try it one handed n tap with my thumb. Maybe I need a longer first digit on my thumb


----------



## ChaosCat

Hey, there's a fly!










And it's stupid enough to pass me.










On my marks, get set...


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Yes, I do have a phone with a camera but can't seem to keep it steady enuf when I try it one handed n tap with my thumb. Maybe I need a longer first digit on my thumb


Haha yes maybe you do!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Hey, there's a fly!
> 
> View attachment 352407
> 
> 
> And it's stupid enough to pass me.
> 
> View attachment 352408
> 
> 
> On my marks, get set...
> 
> View attachment 352409


Yes, you've succeeded in catching our attention. Now where oh where is the pounce???


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Yes, you've succeeded in catching our attention. Now where oh where is the pounce???


So sorry, but the fly sat down on my leg and that's where Annie jumped. The photo was all blurry.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> So sorry, but the fly sat down on my leg and that's where Annie jumped. The photo was all blurry.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Jaf

Lori is so lovely. Looking very sweet and not bitey here.










Last night Ollie and Mari.


----------



## Whompingwillow

He has been here for hours, quiet as a... mouse?! I am not complaining though


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Do you think he hears something?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Do you think he hears something?


I am not sure but I have never seen him do this before so there must be something he is hearing or seeing. Hours I tell you.


----------



## Summercat

Hours, wow:Bookworm


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Hours, wow:Bookworm


He still keeps going back there... I wonder what it is


----------



## Shrike

Whompingwillow said:


> He still keeps going back there... I wonder what it is


Probably is a mouse. Cats can be very determined when they think there is a rodent to be grabbed!
Mind you, how would one have got in?


----------



## SbanR

Shrike said:


> Probably is a mouse. Cats can be very determined when they think there is a rodent to be grabbed!
> Mind you, how would one have got in?


You'd be surprised


----------



## Whompingwillow

Shrike said:


> Probably is a mouse. Cats can be very determined when they think there is a rodent to be grabbed!
> Mind you, how would one have got in?


No idea, but cant mice get in any way?! Its not something that has never happened here, I was very upset to find rat poison when I moved here (Obviously I got rid of it!), from previous tenants. Haven't had a real issue myself though besides for one random dead mouse I found :[ so it could well be. Il leave it with mojo lol


----------



## Shrike

SbanR said:


> You'd be surprised


I know how they get in my house - Brooke brings them in "for a play" and then loses them! Luckily she usually catches them fairly quickly - though I noticed a mouse sized hole chewed in my mattress the other day


----------



## SbanR

Shrike said:


> I know how they get in my house - Brooke brings them in "for a play" and then loses them! Luckily she usually catches them fairly quickly - though I noticed a mouse sized hole chewed in my mattress the other day


Have you seen the mattress take on a life of its own yet?


----------



## Joy84

*Desperate attempt to make it in any way cat related :Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

@Joy84 
Oh well done for running! I can't run more than a few feet:Shy How was it?


----------



## Joy84

Summercat said:


> @Joy84
> Oh well done for running! I can't run more than a few feet:Shy How was it?


Thank you!
Slow, painful and very very hot :Wtf















Found something she likes in the goody bag


----------



## SbanR

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 352471
> 
> *Desperate attempt to make it in any way cat related :Hilarious


Oh wow! Hats off to you.
Congratulations!!


----------



## ebonycat

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 352471
> 
> *Desperate attempt to make it in any way cat related :Hilarious


Oh wow well done xx


----------



## Smuge




----------



## huckybuck

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 352471
> 
> *Desperate attempt to make it in any way cat related :Hilarious


Ooh Well done you!!!!!!!
I am in awe of anyone who manages to complete the marathon and esp in the heat yesterday you must be very proud!!!


----------



## Smuge

Oh is still in hopsital but she might get home today if latest MRI is ok. Will be glad to finally get her home, we are moving on friday and monday!


----------



## Joy84

I'm sure bed linen dries better in a heap on the floor, thanks Phoebe 
I have no words ...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Human mother, human daddy tried to steal my platypus from me...I was having none of it! See! It's mine."


----------



## Joy84

The love affair didn't last too long :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Joy84

OMG! What is it with her today


----------



## Sophisticat

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 352471
> 
> *Desperate attempt to make it in any way cat related :Hilarious


Amazing, concatulations. 

And as for the washing being knocked over....maybe your cat is telling you to have a day off from washing after such an achievement :Woot


----------



## Joy84

Sophisticat said:


> Amazing, concatulations.
> 
> And as for the washing being knocked over....maybe your cat is telling you to have a day off from washing after such an achievement :Woot


Thanks!
My Mum's coming back from holiday tonight so something had to be done to make the house look a bit more civilised place (I left the hovering for today )
And as for Phoebe's "message" ...
Making me squat to pick it all up was downright cruel :Arghh


----------



## Summercat

The lion king


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I'm pretty sure that you told me this was my house? I'm just helping you change the bed...and oh it's so nice and comfy I'll just snuggle in here on your side"


----------



## Chellacat

Sleepy cats!


----------



## ebonycat

Ready for belly rubs


----------



## huckybuck

Dinner time!!! And today Mum's left us trifle for desert woo hoo!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Wonder if I should audition him for the new Christmas John Lewis ad?


----------



## ewelsh

Definitely HB sales would sore! 

I’m imagining Hucky soft toys


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Wonder if I should audition him for the new Christmas John Lewis ad?
> 
> View attachment 352638


Lol Little H you are just so adorable xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww, imagine a Huck cuddly toy  Sod the penguin! 

#voteHuckforXmas2019


----------



## ChaosCat

I have a very soft spot for little H- besides his endearing habits he has the same cute white triangle on his nose that Bonny has.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Human daddy went out again...so as punishment I'm going to sit on him and make him tickle my favourite spot for aaaaaages"










I'll let you into a secret Oscar, it's not much of a punishment for him


----------



## Charity

Did somebody say bedtime?


----------



## Summercat

Where are Saffi and Mojo @Whompingwillow? There has been a request for Mojo pics :Cat


----------



## Clairabella

It's a busy day at the office today and it's only 9.30am


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Where are Saffi and Mojo @Whompingwillow? There has been a request for Mojo pics :Cat


From biggles?? and why mojo pics and not saffi? Now you have some explaining to do!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Where are Saffi and Mojo @Whompingwillow? There has been a request for Mojo pics :Cat


Here you go  a lovely moment of the princess in her throne and the boy in attendance








Ummm... I need to teach him better etiquette 








Mojo loved his visitor, but we were quite worried that the sun ate his head


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
No, from an eight year old, I was asked yesterday where Mojo was


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Nice pic! We need to see more often


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> Nice pic! We need to see more often


Thank you ❤ J'adore him and Thomas. When they first came home I took lots of pics of them but don't so much now coz I take the pics on my phone and got a message all the time saying no memory or storage or something so I been trying to be careful not to over do it and then end up having to delete some :-(

Here is making sure the printer is all in working order :Cat










And here's Thomas tat (from the other day) on his giant snuffle mat
:Hilarious









I need to start taking more though, I agree. I'm on the case @Summercat


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> No, from an eight year old, I was asked yesterday where Mojo was


Aw! He likes 8 year olds
Here's one of him last night, bath time company


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> It's a busy day at the office today and it's only 9.30am
> 
> View attachment 352662


Edward looks very decorative on that printer.


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> Thank you ❤ J'adore him and Thomas. When they first came home I took lots of pics of them but don't so much now coz I take the pics on my phone and got a message all the time saying no memory or storage or something so I been trying to be careful not to over do it and then end up having to delete some :-(
> 
> Here is making sure the printer is all in working order :Cat
> 
> View attachment 352671
> 
> 
> And here's Thomas tat (from the other day) on his giant snuffle mat
> :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 352672
> 
> I need to start taking more though, I agree. I'm on the case @Summercat


Buy an sd card to fit into the back of your phone. You can then transfer all your photos to it, clearing up space on your phone (I got the mobile shop ppl to do it for me)

You've given lazy me an idea with Thomas' giant Snuffle mat. Instead of making one, will look out for a similar (but smaller) mat


----------



## ewelsh

I know it's not a cat  but had to share! Twice she has dug up this tree now :Banghead :Banghead

See cats don't do this!


----------



## oliviarussian

ewelsh said:


> I know it's not a cat  but had to share! Twice she has dug up this tree now :Banghead :Banghead
> 
> See cats don't do this!
> 
> View attachment 352681


Has she buried a bone down there?


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> I know it's not a cat  but had to share! Twice she has dug up this tree now :Banghead :Banghead
> 
> See cats don't do this!
> 
> View attachment 352681


Oh gosh I shouldn't but :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Purplecatlover

@ewelsh oh my goodness look at her guilty face!!! Xx


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I know it's not a cat  but had to share! Twice she has dug up this tree now :Banghead :Banghead
> 
> See cats don't do this!
> 
> View attachment 352681


She's trying to tell you that sapling needs planting elsewhere!:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Crazy over @Jesthar 's rocket fuelled octopus


----------



## ChaosCat

A lazy afternoon.


----------



## lymorelynn

It's a lazy afternoon here too








After a spot of sunbathing this morning


----------



## ewelsh

Awwwww look at little blue eyes getting her sun bathing in :Kiss Daisy you are beautiful x


----------



## Jaf

I've been fluey for a few days. The cats love having me in bed all day.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Edward looks very decorative on that printer.


He's the loveliest most perfect cat ornament I've ever seened lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Jaf said:


> I've been fluey for a few days. The cats love having me in bed all day.
> 
> View attachment 352708


Hope you get well soon. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

lymorelynn said:


> It's a lazy afternoon here too
> View attachment 352705
> 
> After a spot of sunbathing this morning
> View attachment 352706


Aww, your cats are immense @lymorelynn. They are out of this world. Absolutely beautiful xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> A lazy afternoon.
> View attachment 352702
> 
> 
> View attachment 352703


There they are look. My Thomas's other half, Bonny, and Edward's twin, Annie ❤


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Crazy over @Jesthar 's rocket fuelled octopus
> View attachment 352698
> View attachment 352699
> View attachment 352700


Aww SB - love this lol xx


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur was helping me plant my potatoes. It was raining and thundering!


----------



## ChaosCat

lea247 said:


> Arthur was helping me plant my potatoes. It was raining and thundering!
> 
> View attachment 352709


He does look a little grumpy about your lack of weather control.


----------



## LeArthur

ChaosCat said:


> He does look a little grumpy about your lack of weather control.


When I was done and came inside I realised he was hungry :Bag


----------



## ChaosCat

lea247 said:


> When I was done and came inside I realised he was hungry :Bag


Poor neglected Arthur! His slave only thinks about her own potatoes and not about his food.


----------



## SbanR

lea247 said:


> Arthur was helping me plant my potatoes. It was raining and thundering!
> 
> View attachment 352709


Definitely Not Amused


----------



## Clairabella

lea247 said:


> Arthur was helping me plant my potatoes. It was raining and thundering!
> 
> View attachment 352709


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious

Arthur looks proper tamping lol xx


----------



## LeArthur

ChaosCat said:


> Poor neglected Arthur! His slave only thinks about her own potatoes and not about his food.


I grovelled well, offered him some raw venison and it all went in one go! So I think I've been let off


----------



## Summercat

Waiting to play with his 'Da Bird'


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Waiting to play with his 'Da Bird'
> View attachment 352716


Master Biggles ❤ He's amaze!! Could squish him up, he's just lush Xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Biggles says, thank you:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Human mother, I'm just helping with the recycling for tomorrow...can we keep this box for a few more days please?"


----------



## Jesthar

Off in dreamland


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Human mother, I'm just helping with the recycling for tomorrow...can we keep this box for a few more days please?"
> 
> View attachment 352724


Oh Oscar you are just too adorable xx


----------



## Betty6691

Amy thinking about what new mischief she can get up to. She loves that battered old box thing she' s sitting on, more than any of her many cat trees and beds. It creaks and groans something terrible when she gets on it though! 
Chloe has just chased her off it and is now performing the loaf!


----------



## Charity

I put Toppy's bed by the back door where there's some nice sunshine. Looks like he's enjoying it and he's lovely and warm.










Meanwhile, in the bedroom, I've just woken Bunty up so she's giving me her "go away and let me sleep" look


----------



## Smuge

Busy week. My OH finally got out of hopsital yesterday (she went in last Friday) and we get the keys to our new house tomorrow. Have already filled about 18 boxes and we have lots more to pack.

So far today I have already taken a full car load of crap to the dump and gone to go to B&Q, Pets At Home and Cats protection in Belfast to drop off two huge bags of cat food that are apparantly unfit for Persian comsumption (Tali eats Lilys kitchen, Royal Canin Persian dry, ham or literally nothing else). There was loads of premium branded stuff in there I bought when Tali refused to eat for a week, spent a fortune on it at the time but it will do a lot more good with CP than it will sitting in a drawer

Oh and the NFL draft kicks off at 2am, so I will probably be up all night!

Moving house is not much fun. And the 3 fluffs? Have been the oppsoite of helpful (the house is full of boxes) and when we do move they are going to be unhappy about it for a while -_-


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Busy week. My OH finally got out of hopsital yesterday (she went in last Friday) and we get the keys to our new house tomorrow. Have already filled about 18 boxes and we have lots more to pack.
> 
> So far today I have already taken a full car load of crap to the dump and gone to go to B&Q, Pets At Home and Cats protection in Belfast to drop off two huge bags of cat food that are apparantly unfit for Persian comsumption (Tali eats Lilys kitchen, Royal Canin Persian dry, ham or literally nothing else). There was loads of premium branded stuff in there I bought when Tali refused to eat for a week, spent a fortune on it at the time but it will do a lot more good with CP than it will sitting in a drawer
> 
> Oh and the NFL draft kicks off at 2am, so I will probably be up all night!
> 
> Moving house is not much fun. And the 3 fluffs? Have been the oppsoite of helpful (the house is full of boxes) and when we do move they are going to be unhappy about it for a while -_-
> 
> View attachment 352785
> 
> View attachment 352788


Where is Tali?:Watching


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Where is Tali?:Watching


Tali must be helping with packing surely


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Where is Tali?:Watching


posing


----------



## Smuge




----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> View attachment 352821


Poor Tali has tired herself out supervising you lot


----------



## ewelsh

Tali is just staying out of the way! Clever girl.

Good luck with move @Smuge, you have had an awful lot to deal with lately broad shoulders and all that. Hope the move is excepted by your 3, try take as much scent from your old flat to your new pad  don't even empty the hoover, trust me!
Are you taking the old mattress for the gang?


----------



## Emma Jayne




----------



## ewelsh

Someone looks happy


----------



## Summercat

Fluff ball


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I know you worry about me. I know I don't like you trying to look after me. I'm finally in the scales though, see...and I'm a good boy I've put weight back on again"

Quite the battle trying to wipe his eye (which I think looks ok in this photo, there's something irritating him about it though) and then weigh him. Lorks. He lets them do anything at the vet!


----------



## Clairabella

My beautiful beautiful baby boy, Edward kitten, hasn't been well this last few days :-( but finally turned a corner (fingers crossed) but here he is recuperating ❤










much better look than this one from yesterday :,-(










❤❤❤❤


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> My beautiful beautiful baby boy, Edward kitten, hasn't been well this last few days :-( but finally turned a corner (fingers crossed) but here he is recuperating ❤
> 
> View attachment 352878
> 
> 
> much better look than this one from yesterday :,-(
> 
> View attachment 352880
> 
> 
> ❤❤❤❤


Very sorry to hear that Edward was so unwell! I hope his health keeps improving. I agree that he looks way better today.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Very sorry to hear that Edward was so unwell! I hope his health keeps improving. I agree that he looks way better today.


Thank you @ChaosCat - he has made me grey with anxiety and worry but mama bear has nursed him back to health  xx he's back to shouting at me as he runs around the place and I wouldn't have it any other way ❤ Xx Thank you for your his get well wish xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
What was wrong with Edward? Glad he is feeling better


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you @Summercat xxx

I'll try and keep it short not to fill up this thread with my woes but he had an unwitnessed wound to his leg on Sunday afternoon. Monday morning he wouldn't eat his food and has basically gone between eating very small amounts to eating nothing at all. No other symptoms at all. Yesterday though, he didn't eat at all and was going downhill. Luckily he picked up after managing to get him to eat some tinned salmon and has began eating small amounts since. So fingers crossed we are over the worst now xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Oh poor Edward, that is worrying when they don't eat.
Do you have a pic of the wound, maybe it was an insect bite that made him feel unwell.


----------



## Clairabella

I’ll inbox you a pic now xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Thank you @Summercat xxx
> 
> I'll try and keep it short not to fill up this thread with my woes but he had an unwitnessed wound to his leg on Sunday afternoon. Monday morning he wouldn't eat his food and has basically gone between eating very small amounts to eating nothing at all. No other symptoms at all. Yesterday though, he didn't eat at all and was going downhill. Luckily he picked up after managing to get him to eat some tinned salmon and has began eating small amounts since. So fingers crossed we are over the worst now xxx


Poor little Edward! And poor Clairabella! What a worry it must have been to you!
Glad he's picking up.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Poor little Edward! And poor Clairabella! What a worry it must have been to you!
> Glad he's picking up.


Thank you so much xx it means a lot to me that you wish us well. It's been a horrible time :-(. Probably doesn't help that I am over the top with worrying, even though it doesn't feel like I'm over reacting at the time :,-(. Just want my boys to be safe and well. Luckily normal service has resumed in this welsh household lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no  Poor Edward  I am very glad to read he is on the mend (and as a mega-worrier myself, I send much sympathy to you too).


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no  Poor Edward  I am very glad to read he is on the mend (and as a mega-worrier myself, I send much sympathy to you too).


Thank you so much ❤ Xx. It's really refreshing to hear I'm not the only mega worrier. Thank you xx


----------



## Charity

Glad lovely Edward is OK again. 

Just got up from my chair for two minutes, came back and .....


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
You had a reason to worry, to worry with reason is not overreacting. I would worry too if Biggles was not eating.
Glad he is eating now if even small amounts and eats normally tomorrow.


----------



## Clairabella

:Cat


Charity said:


> Glad lovely Edward is OK again.
> 
> Just got up from my chair for two minutes, came back and .....
> 
> View attachment 352900


Thank you @Charity ❤ Xxx

Look at beautiful Toppy :Kiss :Cat


----------



## FloozieLoozie

trying to watch the snooker but some big head blocking my view!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Sorry, can I have some privacy in my tunnel at least, please?


----------



## SbanR

Peacock feathers are irresistible


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Peacock feathers are irresistible
> View attachment 352940
> View attachment 352941
> View attachment 352942
> View attachment 352943


Very much so, obviously.


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Jessie is such an adorable fluffster:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

sneeze 








Blerp








Yawn


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Jessie is such an adorable fluffster:Cat


Thank you


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> sneeze
> View attachment 352945
> 
> Blerp
> View attachment 352946
> 
> Yawn
> View attachment 352947


----------



## ChaosCat

First time exploring outside.
Bonny the braver (or more curious?) one, as usual.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Very nice and green:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> @ChaosCat
> Very nice and green:Cat


Our garden is not the best tended but looking very much like nature.


----------



## Summercat

I like more natural type gardens best


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Sorry, can I have some privacy in my tunnel at least, please?
> 
> View attachment 352939


What beautiful eyes.


----------



## lymorelynn

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 352958
> First time exploring outside.
> Bonny the braver (or more curious?) one, as usual.


Urban tiger in a lovely lush jungle :Cat


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 352957
> 
> 
> View attachment 352958
> First time exploring outside.
> Bonny the braver (or more curious?) one, as usual.


Is the second photo representative of the rest of your garden? Cat paradise!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Is the second photo representative of the rest of your garden? Cat paradise!


It is more or less representative indeed. There is a patio and some lawn, but most of the huge garden consists of big old shrubs and old trees.


----------



## SbanR

Lucky girls. They'll love climbing the trees


----------



## huckybuck

Huck was in his pram and someone decided he wanted a cuddle!! They were there for ages!!!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 352991
> View attachment 352992
> 
> 
> Huck was in his pram and someone decided he wanted a cuddle!! They were there for ages!!!


Aaaw.that's so sweet, don't see them together like that very often.


----------



## Emmasian

Raffsi looking so cute and snoozy I had to restrain myself from molesting him as he just wanted to sleep!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi is causing trouble (she really loves that spot when it exists, and wants it)








Right, you have taken it too far, I'm go' get you 








Well you really shouldnt have left your spot. Not so clever are you. All mine


----------



## GingerNinja

Ballet lessons are paying off


----------



## ChaosCat

Two very, very happy little girls:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ChaosCat they are so brave! What lovely pics of Annie and Bonny. As an aside, is it warm where you are, your white azalea (??) is looking fabulous.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ChaosCat they are so brave! What lovely pics of Annie and Bonny. As an aside, is it warm where you are, your white azalea (??) is looking fabulous.


It's not very warm today but nice, 19 degrees Celsius. 
The shrub is a rhododendron, they like it because it draws many insects just now.


----------



## ChaosCat

Such a lot to do, Bonny hardly knows where to explore next. They are very busy ladies, no time for food.
Er, the shed does need replacing...


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> Ballet lessons are paying off
> View attachment 353029


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Sorry for spamming you with so many photos today, but I want to show you what an explorer looks like after a day of working hard.


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## Shrike

A Dog! My friends cockerpoo, Bertie. Points if you can guess where we are. The ditch and dike are a clue.


----------



## Summercat

@Shrike 
Hadrian's Wall area?


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Two very, very happy little girls:
> 
> View attachment 353037
> 
> 
> View attachment 353038
> 
> 
> View attachment 353039


They do look so happy!! Lovely to see them exploring the great big outdoors.

I WISH I could give mojo especially an enclosed garden! But both really, as saffi would love it too


----------



## Clairabella

It has been a long old day in the tat-kitten household  think they'll have supper then hit the sack 










and Edward kitten has had enough of hanging out with his friends (behind him) for today! 










:Cat :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> It has been a long old day in the tat-kitten household  think they'll have supper then hit the sack
> 
> View attachment 353096
> 
> 
> and Edward kitten has had enough of hanging out with his friends (behind him) for today!
> 
> View attachment 353097
> 
> 
> :Cat :Cat


Thomas' yawn is the cutest I have seen yet!


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Thomas' yawn is the cutest I have seen yet!


He nearly swallowed me up @ChaosCat :Hilarious


----------



## Smuge

Moving tomorrow, the cats are very upset about it. They got genuinely upset when we took the tv etc out of the room earlier, we think they had a sit-in

























most of our stuff has already been moved. Removal van is coming for our furntiure in the morning.

The cats are stressed out, they were pouncing at each other half playing half cross earlier. Theres nowhere in either house I can safely leave them tomorrow until the movers have gone, so they are going to put in their giant dog crate in the living room. They will be right in the middle of everything, but at least they will be able to see us all day, they have been crying when we leave the room tonight


----------



## Shrike

Summercat said:


> @Shrike
> Hadrian's Wall area?


Along the right lines - it was Offa's ****.
Here's a couple more pix - Bertie met a pup on her first walk!


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Moving tomorrow, the cats are very upset about it. They got genuinely upset when we took the tv etc out of the room earlier, we think they had a sit-in
> View attachment 353130
> 
> View attachment 353131
> 
> View attachment 353132
> 
> 
> most of our stuff has already been moved. Removal van is coming for our furntiure in the morning.
> 
> The cats are stressed out, they were pouncing at each other half playing half cross earlier. Theres nowhere in either house I can safely leave them tomorrow until the movers have gone, so they are going to put in their giant dog crate in the living room. They will be right in the middle of everything, but at least they will be able to see us all day, they have been crying when we leave the room tonight


Not too late to rush out for some Beaphar spot on calm if you haven't already given them Zylkene. Also spray lots of feliway?
Lots of good luck on the final move


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Not too late to rush out for some Beaphar spot on calm if you haven't already given them Zylkene. Also spray lots of feliway?
> Lots of good luck on the final move


I have some and will use it, but for some reason it makes them sneeze an awful lot

Once we are settled they will be fine and we hope to have finished the move by lunch


----------



## ChaosCat

Smuge said:


> I have some and will use it, but for some reason it makes them sneeze an awful lot
> 
> Once we are settled they will be fine and we hope to have finished the move by lunch


Hope you will, moving house is stressful for everyone concerned.

So crossed fingers for a quick move with as little stress involved for all of you as possible.


----------



## Charity

Morning prayers


----------



## Smuge

Thry are basically at a show


----------



## Summercat

Happy moving day @Smuge !


----------



## Sophisticat

@Smuge hope all gone well and your gorgeous fluffball like their new territory.


----------



## Sophisticat

feeling good and lazing around with my sis today....mummy shared a tin of tuna for us as a treat and we are in heaven......I am feeling so much better than I was before and hopefully fully recovered.....paws crossed . Meow meow hugs to all fluffballs from Fuzz and Princess :Cat:Happy:Cat


----------



## Summercat

@Sophisticat 
Glad you are feeling better Fuzz


----------



## Summercat

Playing with my toys
My human was going to go to the shop and get coffee but decided to stay and play with me:Cat


----------



## Sophisticat

Summercat said:


> Playing with my toys
> My human was going to go to the shop and get coffee but decided to stay and play with me:Cat
> View attachment 353149


 So fluffy and cute.

.... the 3 C' s ; 
1. Cute fluffy cats. 
2.Chocolate 
3.Coffee

In order of preference...cats usually coming first


----------



## ChaosCat

Books are so relaxing.


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## Smuge

Literally the very last thing we brought out of the house:










But that means something new is starting


----------



## SbanR

I hope you are all happy in your new pad @Smuge


----------



## lymorelynn

All the best in your new home @Smuge - hope you aren't too surrounded by boxes and your OH doesn't overdo things with the move. Hope Tali and the boys settle in quickly too
It's been so cold here Coco and Ruby are making the most of the bed next to the bedroom radiator


----------



## ChaosCat

@Smuge May your new home be a happy one! I hope all five of you aren't too stressed because of the move and settle in quickly.


----------



## Whompingwillow

YEs, @Smuge ! I hope you all settle into your new home nicely, and you OH is back on track with health xx


----------



## ebonycat

@Smuge hope the move went smoothly & you, your OH and the fluffs are happy in your new home xx


----------



## ewelsh

Wishing you all many happy times in your new home @Smuge


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> A Dog! My friends cockerpoo, Bertie. Points if you can guess where we are. The ditch and dike are a clue.
> View attachment 353076


I missed this quiz


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I missed this quiz


Have you been preoccupied with Duracell Bunny


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy new house @Smuge hope you, your beloved and the fluff balls are very happy there.


----------



## Smuge

They have encountered stairs for the first time in their lives and have been sprinting up and down them all morning


----------



## ewelsh

That stairs will tire them out! Pop a ball at the top, see what happens.

Please take a pic when this happens, my money is on Tali


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> I missed this quiz


And we were nearly in Welsh Wales too! The second couple of pics were in Wales - Montgomery.


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely, I thought it was Munach Hill


----------



## jasperthecat

It's been a few weeks since I last posted a pic of Jasper....he'll be one year old on Saturday, doesn't time fly! It only seems like yesterday that he was a tiny kitten and now look at him!
We're going to our caravan for the first time this season at the weekend for five days and he's going with us as usual...he was last there in October at the end of the season when he was little more than 5 months old so he won't be able to squeeze through the small gap at the end of the bed like he used to do which gave him access to the floor locker below which is where we keep the unused caravan carpets which was his own favourite comfortable private spot whenever he wanted to sleep in peace. There's no chance he can get down there now...he could barely manage it the last time we were up there. Fortunately one of the front floor lockers has a drop down door so I can clear that out and move the carpets to there so he can have an even bigger and better comfy and private space of his own so that should keep him happy.
No doubt he'll also want to partake in a little of the barbecue food we always cook if the weather permits.

Looks like something clearly gained his attention as he sat posing on the window sill this morning.


----------



## Summercat

@jasperthecat 
Enjoy your trip


----------



## ChaosCat

jasperthecat said:


> It's been a few weeks since I last posted a pic of Jasper....he'll be one year old on Saturday, doesn't time fly! It only seems like yesterday that he was a tiny kitten and now look at him!
> We're going to our caravan for the first time this season at the weekend for five days and he's going with us as usual...he was last there in October at the end of the season when he was little more than 5 months old so he won't be able to squeeze through the small gap at the end of the bed like he used to do which gave him access to the floor locker below which is where we keep the unused caravan carpets which was his own favourite comfortable private spot whenever he wanted to sleep in peace. There's no chance he can get down there now...he could barely manage it the last time we were up there. Fortunately one of the front floor lockers has a drop down door so I can clear that out and move the carpets to there so he can have an even bigger and better comfy and private space of his own so that should keep him happy.
> No doubt he'll also want to partake in a little of the barbecue food we always cook if the weather permits.
> 
> Looks like something clearly gained his attention as he sat posing on the window sill this morning.


He is a very handsome boy indeed.


----------



## Smuge

ebonycat said:


> @Smuge hope the move went smoothly & you, your OH and the fluffs are happy in your new home xx





Whompingwillow said:


> YEs, @Smuge ! I hope you all settle into your new home nicely, and you OH is back on track with health xx





ChaosCat said:


> @Smuge May your new home be a happy one! I hope all five of you aren't too stressed because of the move and settle in quickly.





ewelsh said:


> Wishing you all many happy times in your new home @Smuge





Mrs Funkin said:


> Happy new house @Smuge hope you, your beloved and the fluff balls are very happy there.





lymorelynn said:


> View attachment 353188
> All the best in your new home @Smuge - hope you aren't too surrounded by boxes and your OH doesn't overdo things with the move. Hope Tali and the boys settle in quickly too





SbanR said:


> I hope you are all happy in your new pad @Smuge


Thanks very much everyone  we are swamped with boxes, but the move went as well as could be hoped (though no proper Wifi til next Tuesday, I bought a Vodafone 50GB data sim for £30 and am using that from my phone for internet) We are swamped with boxes, but I suppose that will sort itself out eventually.

The cats have been happy and excited since we arrived here, we have had to take them to stay with family a few times so I suppose that prepared them for a chance of scenary. Though have much much more space here and have been running around for a full day now. - the stairs are universally popular! They have been napping in their cat tree and basket and all slept curled up at the foot of our bed last night so I think they are fine.

Looks like we are getting our full depsoit back from our previous house - easier said than done when you have 3 kittens!


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s good news! You sure can do with the deposit right now.
Glad all went smoothly and the plushy part of the family are enjoying themselves while the humans are amusing themselves with unpacking the boxes.


----------



## jasperthecat

Summercat said:


> @jasperthecat
> Enjoy your trip


He absolutely loves it when he gets there...he's in his element and probably more relaxed than when he's at home.


----------



## jasperthecat

ChaosCat said:


> He is a very handsome boy indeed.


I'm not sure he'd win any beauty competitions but he's not a bad looker!


----------



## Jesthar

Apologies, I'm pushing the timeframe a bit with this one, but had to download the pics so I hope it still counts! This is what I was up to yesterday:










Meet K2, a male Snow Leopard in residence at the Cat Survival Trust  The hand doing the feeding (very carefully!) is a volunteer the cats know well, and the snow leopards in particular are very easy going and partial to chicken breast.

Got a load more pics of the various residents, so I may start a thread once I've had chance to sort through them, but as I have this one to hand I thought I'd share now


----------



## Smuge

life is hard when you are floofy


----------



## jasperthecat

I know this look only too well.....it's when Jasper wants to play at inappropriate moments and I just don't have time to indulge him!
As usual, I always get the look of disapproval from him! It's the way he sits and stares that gives him away!


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> life is hard when you are floofy
> 
> View attachment 353213


They look exhausted from all that running up n down the stairs


----------



## Charity

For @Smuge and family


----------



## ebonycat

It's tough being cute


----------



## ChaosCat

Spot Bonny!










And now the next level: Spot Annie!


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat
Bonny yes, Annie no.:Bookworm

Looks a pretty day there


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Spot Bonny!
> 
> View attachment 353222
> 
> 
> And now the next level: Spot Annie!
> 
> View attachment 353223


Her white mask gives her away put on some camouflage paint Annie


----------



## ChaosCat

Yes, the white mask is all you can see. Was rather stormy today, else fine.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! Ninja kitties


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, it's a sensory overload out here in the garden! I think I quite like it though"


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, it's a sensory overload out here in the garden! I think I quite like it though"
> 
> View attachment 353232
> View attachment 353233
> View attachment 353234
> View attachment 353235


That's a very happy Oscar!


----------



## Summercat

@Mrs Funkin 
I like the photos in the (palms?)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me too @Summercat (and yes, it's a selection of different palms), he looks like the cat that got the cream. He also had his beady eye on climbing up the tree...we'll save that for another day I think, he was more into eating the grass around the bottom of it.


----------



## Summercat




----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> They have encountered stairs for the first time in their lives and have been sprinting up and down them all morning
> View attachment 353194


Ooh that's one fabulous set of scratching posts @Smuge !

So pleased the move has gone well and the cats are settling in and enjoying their new space.


----------



## huckybuck

This really doesn't help when I am feeling complete and utter dread about leaving them...it's DXB time again and I just want to cry...


----------



## Smuge

We went to see the new Avengers movie tonight. We have only lived here for a day, but getting home late at night and seeing this when we pulled into the drive?


















I guess its true...home is where your cat is


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Good morning human mother, is it time for breakfast?"


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi having a well deserved snooze


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
That is an adorable pic of Safi
I love when they curl up in balls to sleep.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> That is an adorable pic of Safi
> I love when they curl up in balls to sleep.


She is hugging herself, I love it when they do that too  saffi is a very peaceful cat (most of the time...)


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> We went to see the new Avengers movie tonight. We have only lived here for a day, but getting home late at night and seeing this when we pulled into the drive?
> 
> View attachment 353280
> 
> View attachment 353281
> 
> 
> I guess its true...home is where your cat is


I am going to see it on Sunday, did you think the film was good? All looks settled in your new home


----------



## Smuge

Whompingwillow said:


> I am going to see it on Sunday, did you think the film was good? All looks settled in your new home


Well we have another load of boxes to unload, but the move has gone well.

It was good! But I wouldn't put it in my top 3 Marvel movies and it isnt close to as good as Thor Ragnarok which is my favourite


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> Ooh that's one fabulous set of scratching posts @Smuge !
> 
> So pleased the move has gone well and the cats are settling in and enjoying their new space.


The novelty hasn't worn off yet...










They charge up and down all day, it sounds like a herd of elephants. And when anyone walks up or down the stairs there is always 3 cats in formation running in front of you, its honestly like driving cattle


----------



## ChaosCat

Some hours outside do make a cat rather tired.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Some hours outside do make a cat rather tired.
> 
> View attachment 353315


Just want to squish her all up ❤


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Just want to squish her all up ❤


I don't think she would appreciate that


----------



## LeArthur

You know you have a cat when there's fur on the blinds!  Never thought I'd have to vacuum blinds before now!


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> I don't think she would appreciate that


Oh, Annie is a cuddle monster, cannot get enough fuss. She wouldn't mind, I'm sure- after getting to know @Clairabella for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Well there you go @Clairabella ! If her mummy says she would love to be quished up by you, then I deeply apologise for doubting that


----------



## Rufus15

Four out of six just chillin' in the tree


----------



## Charity

Rufus15 said:


> Four out of six just chillin' in the tree
> 
> View attachment 353323


Do you ever manage to get all six together?


----------



## Clairabella

I wasn’t really asking for permission, I was thinking I could pop over to Germany and kitten-nap her lol. Then I could pass her off as Edward :Hilarious I would take her back to her mummy once she has had enough of being squished tho lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> I wasn't really asking for permission, I was thinking I could pop over to Germany and kitten-nap her lol. Then I could pass her off as Edward :Hilarious I would take her back to her mummy once she has had enough of being squished tho lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


>


Is that a yes @ChaosCat


----------



## Rufus15

Charity said:


> Do you ever manage to get all six together?


Not yet, that's the next challenge!


----------



## SbanR

Rufus15 said:


> Four out of six just chillin' in the tree
> 
> View attachment 353323


Wow. Hasn't Gigi grown


----------



## Rufus15

SbanR said:


> Wow. Hasn't Gigi grown


She has a bit  need to get her weighed again


----------



## Smuge

All seem very settled, they have much more space here


































Just before we left the old house:


----------



## jadeh31




----------



## Charity

The monsters are coming, aka the bin men! Noisy critters


----------



## FloozieLoozie

that time again, a quick few days in London. Casper has other ideas of me leaving him though!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh my poor human mother, home very late after going to a home birth...and gone again to work. Here I am, human daddy will send you pictures of me to cheer you up"


----------



## Smuge

I couldnt find the comb, so Tali and Garfield havent been brushed since Monday morning.

Here is what happens when two Persians havent been brushed in 48 hours:










Tweezers for size reference lol


----------



## Charity

Oh hello, I've spent nearly the whole afternoon in the cat pen having a lovely undisturbed snooze









Time to get up and have a big stretch









Wonder if she's got my tea ready yet


----------



## Smuge

They have much more room here and Tali has taken to bellowing from upstairs when she wants to boys to come to her.

She let out a whail earlier and the boyswho had been napping in the living room ran sprinting up the stairs to see her. My OH also jumped up thinking Tali had hurt herself. She walked into the bedroom to find tali sitting on a chest of drawers wagging her tail with the boys sitting below her


----------



## ChaosCat

Smuge said:


> They gave much more room here and Tali has taken to bellowing from upstairs when she wants to boys to come to her.
> 
> She let out a whail earlier and the boyswho had been napping in the living room ran sprinting up the stairs to see her. My OH also jumped up thinking Tali had hurt herself. She walked into the bedroom to find tali sitting on a chest of drawers wagging her tail with the boys sitting below her
> 
> View attachment 353398


She knows how to make her folk jump.


----------



## ChaosCat

So many interesting things and smells everywhere!


----------



## huckybuck

Loving Aunty Em


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, it's very exciting out in the garden...I shall just survey my domain for a little bit before my tea if you don't mind"


----------



## huckybuck

Muuuuummmmm!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!
Come back and GET ME OUT OF HERE!!

I know it's my cat run and I like it really but I want my Mum back!!


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
Great photo, he looks really serious there


----------



## huckybuck

Summercat said:


> @huckybuck
> Great photo, he looks really serious there


Rofl he looks really p***** off!!! Sorry fed up - he def has his MC face on lol!!


----------



## ewelsh

HB thats an hilariously cheesed off face :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

however I think he is so clever, he knew the camera was on him, he also knew the photo would be sent to you!

And it worked


----------



## Jesthar

Lorelei ensuring I voted for her preferred candidate in the local elections yesterday evening #catsatpollingstations


----------



## Matrod

Me & the old man are both a bit weary this morning :Yawn he had the pukes last night interspersed with plenty of standing on me & tapping my face










He enjoyed the sunshine yesterday & was paying too much attention to the bees on the self heal


----------



## Charity

Lovely seeing Rodney out in the sun, there's lots more to come this week so he can enjoy himself. Just watch those bees Rodders xx


----------



## Summercat

@Matrod 
Ah poor Rodney, hope you both have more sunshine today in the garden.:Cat


----------



## Smuge

the view from my bed last night










It wasnt much different when I woke up


----------



## ewelsh

I AM NOT COMING DOWN UNTIL THAT THING LEAVES THIS HOUSE










NO NOT EVEN DREAMIES WILL TEMPT ME..........


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, it's very exciting out in the garden...I shall just survey my domain for a little bit before my tea if you don't mind"
> 
> View attachment 353409
> View attachment 353410


My neighbours cat sits in a bush in the middle of the garden, all day!! She found herself a perfect spot to pounce at any cat she doesnt want in her territory hehehe the photo of a scar in the bush reminded me of her


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> I AM NOT COMING DOWN UNTIL THAT THING LEAVES THIS HOUSE
> 
> View attachment 353476
> 
> 
> NO NOT EVEN DREAMIES WILL TEMPT ME..........
> 
> View attachment 353477


Aw bless her! She is looking gorgeous as ever though. 
You have all my respect! I would be very overwhelmed with the dynamics you have currently. I hope its getting easier, it will in time, for Libby too!! Poor girl. Give her a big cuddle from me. Very clever staying high up and confident despite the mad intruder


----------



## Whompingwillow

I havent seen this classic saffi pose in a while


----------



## Whompingwillow

Its a chatterbox! .... (sorry)








And a room that needs tidying


----------



## Whompingwillow

I'l have that... and that!


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Love the chatterbox :Cat


----------



## Charity

Mojo, you is a real monkey.


----------



## ebonycat

Whompingwillow said:


> I'l have that... and that!
> View attachment 353484


Oh Mojo you are just too adorable, I also love the chatterbox pic  xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

He also relaxes so nicely when he has finished his business








Crossed all paws


----------



## ebonycat

Whompingwillow said:


> He also relaxes so nicely when he has finished his business
> View attachment 353485
> 
> Crossed all paws


Don't you just love them even more when they are all cute & sleeping x


----------



## ChaosCat

Photos again? Maybe she'll get it if I stick out my tongue at her.









Unbelievable, she didn't get it!










Humans are rather thick- I'm off for some privacy.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ebonycat said:


> Don't you just love them even more when they are all cute & sleeping x


Yes


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Photos again? Maybe she'll get it if I stick out my tongue at her.
> View attachment 353488
> 
> 
> Unbelievable, she didn't get it!
> 
> View attachment 353489
> 
> 
> Humans are rather thick- I'm off for some privacy.
> 
> View attachment 353490


I am so envious on behalf of mojo particularly!! So lovely seeing them explore the garden


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> I am so envious on behalf of mojo particularly!! So lovely seeing them explore the garden


They enjoy it so! They have always been very active and now they can power themselves out to their hearts' content. I was really glad when they turned old enough to go outside. Now waiting for the microchip flap to be put in as at the moment they have to wait until one of us is home before they can go out. At least the weather is lovely so the door can stay open then.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oooh human mother it's so nice out here...and look, I've found myself the best spot in which to hang out...and I might have had an outdoor wee too. How liberating!"


----------



## Citruspips

New box


----------



## Charity

Lazing on a sunny afternoon


----------



## Smuge

No Garfield, this isnt at all distracting or in the way..


----------



## Charity

She wants to get up and go out early but if I sit on her legs she can't can she? . I'll just ignore her cries to get off.


----------



## Summercat

Good morning Bunty:Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Bit gutted as no cat sitter pics yesterday. Only brief update too. Trying not to worry and hoping for more today.


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
Send a quick message saying something like, good morning, how are the guys, pics please as I am missing them


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Bit gutted as no cat sitter pics yesterday. Only brief update too. Trying not to worry and hoping for more today.


Hopefully it's just the kids giving aunty Em the run around


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> Bit gutted as no cat sitter pics yesterday. Only brief update too. Trying not to worry and hoping for more today.


Aw, I hope you get a big update with a load of photos today, to make up for it!
I went away for ONE night, and had someone stay who didnt send me ANY photos and just moaned that the cats kept them up all night (probably because they were unsettled by the change! And because this human wasnt mad about them like their mummy..so made them pay)
I was SO upset. They looked after them in a practical way (just about...) but never again, I will only let cat lovers, or people who respect how much I love them, to care for them when I am away.
What I am trying to say is I understand your concern about not seeing loads of photos and a happy update! Its horrible.
but I am sure they are having a grand time with aunty Emma maybe they nicked her phone and hid it? She sounds like the best aunty I am sure they are ok and being extra naughty!


----------



## claire8234

Proper Bromance going on!


----------



## Whompingwillow

claire8234 said:


> Proper Bromance going on!
> 
> View attachment 353573
> View attachment 353572


Oh wow! Is that real?? It looks it. That is so cute!


----------



## ChaosCat

A lovely morning in Dortmund.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## claire8234

Whompingwillow said:


> Oh wow! Is that real?? It looks it. That is so cute!


Oh yes Ozzy is definitely real. He's my rescue beardie  I've had him a couple of months now and the cat loves him!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 353577


I think Bonny is trying to tell you to **** off:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> I think Bonny is trying to tell you to **** off:Hilarious


I did get that feeling, too...


----------



## huckybuck

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 353577


That's the best!


----------



## Whompingwillow

claire8234 said:


> Oh yes Ozzy is definitely real. He's my rescue beardie  I've had him a couple of months now and the cat loves him!
> 
> View attachment 353579


That is just adorable


----------



## Whompingwillow

We are having the best caturday morning. So calm and lovely and I don't want it to ever end









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















Absolute perfection


----------



## ewelsh

How beautiful is that WW xx


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> We are having the best caturday morning. So calm and lovely and I don't want it to ever end
> View attachment 353589
> 
> View attachment 353584
> 
> View attachment 353587
> Absolute perfection


Aww heaven xx


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Whompingwillow

I couldn't not show you this... He loves the earth! Digging like a dog and rolling around in it, dirty boy








Hahaha he is such a weirdo

Saffi is very tolerant in general


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> I couldn't not show you this... He loves the earth! Digging like a dog and rolling around in it, dirty boy
> View attachment 353602
> 
> Hahaha he is such a weirdo
> 
> Saffi is very tolerant in general
> View attachment 353603


Mojo is most definitely enjoying himself there!


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Mojo is most definitely enjoying himself there!


Yup... he definitely is. He hates when I bring him back inside and throws a tantrum


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> I couldn't not show you this... He loves the earth! Digging like a dog and rolling around in it, dirty boy
> View attachment 353602
> 
> Hahaha he is such a weirdo


:Hilarious:Hilarious Oh Mojo, I've just been saying the same thing. Do come and play with Toppy, you'd have a great time together.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother. You have well and truly annoyed me today with my flea treatment. And you moved my litter tray to the bathroom - but I'm
clever and found it anyway after only one lesson from human daddy. So I'm going to sit outside, on the lovely cool tarpauline and stare at the fence and ignore you. So there."


----------



## Shrike

Sunny and dry, can't put off mowing the lawn anymore! I had thought I could as the garden box padlock had rusted shut over winter, but a bit of trusty WD40 sorted it out.

"I hope you're not going to ruin my hunting grounds too much, Slave!"








"I'll supervise from here"









I really want a shot of Brooke amonst the tulips and forget-me-nots, but being a cat she won't do it. I did trick her into these pix though, by sitting on the grass and waiting for her to come over to check out what I'm doing.


----------



## huckybuck

Yay!!! Cat sitter selfies of Little H and Huck!


----------



## Shrike

I've never seen Brooke snoozing like this before:








She was at it for quite a few minutes








So hard being a cat on a sunny day...








What a life!









I meanwhile was getting very frustrated trying to re-thread the strimmer - its a crap design thats clearly made for octopi as any fewer hands make it impossible to do! In the end I took great pleasure in binning it. 

Still I've got a pleasant evening ahead with these two cool beauties! 








Cheers!

(any recommendations for an easy to respool strimmer would be welcome!)


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat & @Shrike
Loving all the green grassy pics with sunlight. I think I have garden envy, I much prefer a wild type garden to a heavily planned one.

Edit @Shrike, just saw your last pics, Biggs often sleeps like that sans grassy nook


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Brooke stunning photos, turn around next time, not that I don't admire your stunning ears, but let's see your eyes!
Great flowers display @Shrike, very pretty.

Strimmers :Yawn are my nemeses too, the times I have thrown it across the lawns. I'm sure there is an electric one on the market which does the thread for you, try Bosh, I mow on highest setting then gradually drop down!
Enjoy your beer!

@huckybuck lovely photos, bet you feel happy now. The boys look really chilled


----------



## FloozieLoozie

we had a very large box arrive 4 weeks ago, it stayed downstairs forever as the cat loved hiding under the flaps. I finally took it upstairs out the way and Casper came to reclaim it!! Might need to hide it before I put it in the recycling


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 353623
> View attachment 353624
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Cat sitter selfies of Little H and Huck!


Glad there's been news and photos. Love that first one


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious Oh Mojo, I've just been saying the same thing. Do come and play with Toppy, you'd have a great time together.


Toppy rejected him though if you remember, mojo is thinking about whether he will forgive him or not.. ok fine he says he forgives, mojo doesnt hold grudges and would love to roll around in the mud with Toppy and cause all the mischief


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> Toppy rejected him though if you remember, mojo is thinking about whether he will forgive him or not.. ok fine he says he forgives, mojo doesnt hold grudges and would love to roll around in the mud with Toppy and cause all the mischief


Oh I'm sure he didn't, wasn't Toppy looking for a girlfriend at the time and Mojo didn't fit the bill  Mojo definitely likes the same things as Toppy - dirt digging and tree climbing to name but two


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> Oh I'm sure he didn't, wasn't Toppy looking for a girlfriend at the time and Mojo didn't fit the bill  Mojo definitely likes the same things as Toppy - dirt digging and tree climbing to name but two


I think they are as daft as each other too?! 
Fine fine re the first comment, mojo just heard the friend part


----------



## Shrike

Sounds like we can look forward to a lovely Toppy/Mojo bromance! 
What would their "shipping" name be? Moppy or Tojo?


----------



## Summercat

Watching wildlife the indoor cat way


----------



## Whompingwillow

I am the meanest mum








I can't help it


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> I am the meanest mum
> View attachment 353676
> 
> I can't help it


Naughty Mummy


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> I am the meanest mum
> View attachment 353676
> 
> I can't help it


You *are horrible*. No wonder poor Saffi looks so fed up and resigned


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> I am the meanest mum
> View attachment 353676
> 
> I can't help it


Move to Dortmund, little Saffi. No bad mum here placing toys on your head when all you want is some rest and besides two little girls that are full of fun.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Oh go away the lot of you

But saffi has really perked up in agreement


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> You *are horrible*. No wonder poor Saffi looks so fed up and resigned


WW is artistic! She sees a pic in everything. Saffi is lucky she is not a fitness trainer instead!


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> WW is artistic! She sees a pic in everything. Saffi is lucky she is not a fitness trainer instead!


Hahaha 
Thank you @QOTN good to have someone on my side


----------



## Whompingwillow

Little lion








Who is a genius at opening cupboards and pulling out half its contents








This is what I come home to... all the food packets were IN the cupboards, as were the feathers of course....


----------



## Torin.

Two boys chilling









eta - they got closer! https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/moril-and-cadvan-sitting-in-the-tree.484509/


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh hello human mother...for I am an intrepid explorer (who happily went out of the flap but not so sure about coming back in, it's a work in progress)."


----------



## SbanR

QOTN said:


> WW is artistic! She sees a pic in everything. Saffi is lucky she is not a fitness trainer instead!


Oh I'm sure Saffi wishes WW was a fitness trainer instead. Then she could use up all that energy and wear out Mojo; she might even climb a tree instead of wimping out!!


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> Oh I'm sure Saffi wishes WW was a fitness trainer instead. Then she could use up all that energy and wear out Mojo; she might even climb a tree instead of wimping out!!


A fitness trainer would not confine all her attentions to Mojo. Imagine Saffi's horror if she was required to workout as well. She is happy with a quiet life. As long as she can wash Mojo occasionally she is happy for him to do his own thing.


----------



## Charity

I'm sure that cat will be along in a minute, I'll just sit and wait a while


----------



## ewelsh

Ohhhhhh what a photo @Charity there's another for next years calendar!

Xxxx


----------



## Charity

Meanwhile, indoors, Bunty is playing it cool. Can't believe how much more relaxed she is, although the one negative is she still nibbles her legs to death.


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> I'm sure that cat will be along in a minute, I'll just sit and wait a while
> 
> View attachment 353698


❤ Little heartbreaker ❤❤


----------



## huckybuck

Lionsitter update!










Yes it's all gone!!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

While every other creature is suffering from the heat Annie is sleeping under a fleece blanket.


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> Oh Brooke stunning photos, turn around next time, not that I don't admire your stunning ears, but let's see your eyes!
> Great flowers display @Shrike, very pretty...


"Just for my Aunty Em - I allowed Slave to take a few photos this afternoon."








"Don't get cute, Slave"








"Good stroking - keep it up"








"Here's lookin' at you, Ewelsh!"








"Its amazing how comfy concrete is, when you are a cat"








"mmm - thats the spot!"


----------



## SuboJvR

Just hangin’


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww Brooke, thank you! Beautiful photos, but hey your a beautiful subject!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, what a nice day I've had. I feel much better today after my flea treatment yesterday. Now time for a bit more resting in the sunshine"


----------



## lymorelynn

Not at all cat related but I had this little sweetheart in my bed this morning :Happy. My gorgeous (no bias ) 6 month old granddaughter - Coco was quite happy to stay with us, Daisy came back for a good sniff once she'd gone and Cleo and Ruby were most unimpressed


----------



## Charity

She's a cutie


----------



## Summercat

@lymorelynn 
Charity said what I was going to say, a real cutie
Nice to be able to see family


----------



## ewelsh

Look at those chubby cheeks


----------



## Clairabella

lymorelynn said:


> Not at all cat related but I had this little sweetheart in my bed this morning :Happy. My gorgeous (no bias ) 6 month old granddaughter - Coco was quite happy to stay with us, Daisy came back for a good sniff once she'd gone and Cleo and Ruby were most unimpressed
> View attachment 353719


Beautiful little doll xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Summercat said:


> @lymorelynn
> Charity said what I was going to say, a real cutie
> Nice to be able to see family


Baby sat while her mummy and daddy were at a wedding yesterday and then had some of the rest of my family over for an impromptu BBQ today


----------



## Psygon

Ok... so one of these isn't totally cat related. But a few from today and yesterday 

CK, Ted and Darcy welcoming us home after a week away









Jammy trying to remain cool









CK trying to remain cool









Ted, concentrating on running









Side by side running with Darcy









And... the non cat one. This little guy was in our garden this morning  We tried to catch him but failed... none of our neighbours have a ferret.


----------



## ewelsh

@Psygon I can't tell the size of that mustelid, or see the tail properly, be sure that is not a stoat, stoats can bring down a rabbit.
X


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> @Psygon I can't tell the size of that mustelid, or see the tail properly, be sure that is not a stoat, stoats can bring down a rabbit.
> X


I did get a couple of other pictures... it was pretty friendly...

























Edit to add: I actually wondered if this was possibly a lost working ferret. We live quite in the countryside... so kinda strange to see it when no one around us has a ferret.


----------



## Summercat

@Psygon

Nice pics!

Jammy looks like she has huge paws in that photo, are they that big?

The little guy may have been a pet or fed by humans if he is not people shy.


----------



## Matrod

Psygon said:


> I did get a couple of other pictures... it was pretty friendly...
> 
> View attachment 353726
> 
> View attachment 353727
> View attachment 353728
> 
> 
> Edit to add: I actually wondered if this was possibly a lost working ferret. We live quite in the countryside... so kinda strange to see it when no one around us has a ferret.


Pretty sure that's a ferret, definitely the wrong colour for a stoat. It must be domestic to a point, mustelids are usually very shy animals. It's gorgeous whatever


----------



## Psygon

Summercat said:


> @Psygon
> 
> Nice pics!
> 
> Jammy looks like she has huge paws in that photo, are they that big?
> 
> The little guy may have been a pet or fed by humans if he is not people shy.


I think it's a trick of the picture 

Normal sized paws!


----------



## Summercat

@Psygon 
Ok, thanksI wondered as sometimes Biggle's paws look huge as well


----------



## Psygon

Matrod said:


> Pretty sure that's a ferret, definitely the wrong colour for a stoat. It must be domestic to a point, mustelids are usually very shy animals. It's gorgeous whatever


Yeah, it was not at all shy! My OH was of the opinion we should try and trap it (our neighbours are away, they have chickens and ducks so we wondered if it might try and get in their enclosure to steal some eggs?). Anyway, my OH dutifully got gloves and stuff.. and as he approached the ferret tried to run up his leg...  Anyway, that caused a few moments of argh... what to do. And then I went to get a cat carrier but the ferret ran off.

Also, before this the ferret was happily having a nose around in the neighbours shed under the watchful eye of the neighbours cat ... who seemed quite afraid of it. She normally brings down rabbits, so we were surprised (and pleased) to see her fearfulness.


----------



## Shrike

Maybe the local RSPCA might be best to approach for advice on trapping. Or you could look for a local ferret fancying group. They can give a nasty bite, even to those who they know.


----------



## Psygon

Shrike said:


> Maybe the local RSPCA might be best to approach for advice on trapping. Or you could look for a local ferret fancying group. They can give a nasty bite, even to those who they know.


I've posted on a ferrets lost and found group, but no one seems to be missing them yet. And I've set up my trail camera to see if he comes back, if he does then RSPCA was going to be my next port of call!


----------



## Smuge

life is tough


























Garfield is in my bad books tonight though.

The boys never went on the counters in the old house but they think its great fun to climb up here. The oven in this house is glass hobs which stay warm and I am very scared of the cats burning themselves. Tonight I found Garfield up beside the cooker looking very pleased with himself.

I picked him up, told him off and poked him on the nose.... his response? Furious purring. The silly bugger loves attention so much even being picked up and told off makes him happy. I literally have no idea how to tell him off, he doesnt even mind baths so I doubt spraying him with water will work.

After being picked up and removed from the bench in the old house about 200 times Tali eventually got the hint and she hasnt been on the bench here yet. So hopefully the boys will eventually figure out not to go on these benches


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> Ok... so one of these isn't totally cat related. But a few from today and yesterday
> 
> CK, Ted and Darcy welcoming us home after a week away
> View attachment 353720
> 
> 
> Jammy trying to remain cool
> View attachment 353721
> 
> 
> CK trying to remain cool
> View attachment 353722
> 
> 
> Ted, concentrating on running
> View attachment 353723
> 
> 
> Side by side running with Darcy
> View attachment 353724
> 
> 
> And... the non cat one. This little guy was in our garden this morning  We tried to catch him but failed... none of our neighbours have a ferret.
> View attachment 353725


Jammy aka Big Foot love this photo!!!


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey has started getting a little naughty in the mornings "attacking" my arms. He's not tried humping me yet but I'm pretty sure it's a precursor to, so I'm glad he has having his op in a week. He also is getting two more Kickeroos delivered today (but he will only get them post op, they do seem to encourage him when he spots them and I think make things worse)

Anyway after I shut him out the bedroom for a bit (hubby was up at 0530 left around 0700) he came back to say sorry.

Scuse the sleepy selfie!


----------



## SuboJvR

Ha ha hubby has sent me a photo when he left, just after I opened the door again, I’m back asleep and Joey has fallen asleep over my side  I really do think he got the hint lol!


----------



## SbanR

Making the most of the lovely weather


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, it's quite warm but I do like being outside with the gentle breeze ruffling my fur...oh and I can watch the bird boxes too"


----------



## SuboJvR

Everyone has such lovely gardens!


----------



## Boxerluver30

20180506_174811 by devonwigzell, on Flickr
Sunbathing


----------



## ewelsh

That’s a real ginger


----------



## Boxerluver30

ewelsh said:


> That's a real ginger


Haha yep Mario is a real ginger ninja


----------



## ewelsh

We love gingers on this forum :Cat


----------



## Charity

Yes we do :Happy


----------



## Willow_Warren

I hardly ever (if ever) post on this thread as I'm never organised enough! But here Lola as enjoying some evening warmth! Managed to get a few shots of her before she toddled over to me 









p..s my grass is rather long! I forgot to buy petrol for the lawn mower until it was too late for me to bother to go out again (I actually think the long grass makes for a better picture... and excuse...)


----------



## Psygon

Jungle Jammy!


----------



## Charity

Lola's beautiful, she looks like my last cat Mouse...lovely and fluffy


----------



## huckybuck

Had a bit of a traumatic day!!

Aunty Em had put Huck and Little H in the run for half an hour only to suddenly realise the builders next door turned up and started working. They are replacing the wall and fence next to the cat run. I had warned her not to put the kids out if they were there as they could get spooked but I don't think she thought they would've working on a bank hol!! So as soon as she saw they were there she went to get Little H in - builders dropped a load of fence slats - LH freaked!!

He bolted and ran and ran off down the garden and she struggled to catch him. Eventually telling the builders to stop she managed to chase him back up the garden and to the house where she caught hold of him.

Thankfully she got him in safely only to find blood everywhere!! She checked his paws and all his claws were ragged but no wounds. Then realised the blood was from herself!

I think they have both had a massive fright but mercifully both survived. Poor Em will have LH tattoos I expect and Little H will need a lot of distraction therapy to stop him being spooked for a while! Huck meanwhile took the whole thing in his stride and wondered what all the fuss was about.

When do I get home??????????? My nerves can't cope!!!!!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content































After the events!!!


----------



## ewelsh

OH NOoooooo poor LH must have been so frightened, top marks for Aunty Em catching him along with war wounds!

She will have a sore back for a while ouch 

Not long till your home HB xxxx


----------



## SbanR

Awww. Poor Little H. What a fright he's had. I hope he's had lots of treats to make up for it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @huckybuck what a trauma for LH and Em as well  It's not good, I hope they are both OK. I say you charter a plane quick smart!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Psygon said:


> Jungle Jammy!
> 
> View attachment 353806
> View attachment 353807


Very beautiful photos, I love all the colours! And everything about it. Very pleasing


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> Had a bit of a traumatic day!!
> 
> Aunty Em had put Huck and Little H in the run for half an hour only to suddenly realise the builders next door turned up and started working. They are replacing the wall and fence next to the cat run. I had warned her not to put the kids out if they were there as they could get spooked but I don't think she thought they would've working on a bank hol!! So as soon as she saw they were there she went to get Little H in - builders dropped a load of fence slats - LH freaked!!
> 
> He bolted and ran and ran off down the garden and she struggled to catch him. Eventually telling the builders to stop she managed to chase him back up the garden and to the house where she caught hold of him.
> 
> Thankfully she got him in safely only to find blood everywhere!! She checked his paws and all his claws were ragged but no wounds. Then realised the blood was from herself!
> 
> I think they have both had a massive fright but mercifully both survived. Poor Em will have LH tattoos I expect and Little H will need a lot of distraction therapy to stop him being spooked for a while! Huck meanwhile took the whole thing in his stride and wondered what all the fuss was about.
> 
> When do I get home??????????? My nerves can't cope!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 353808
> View attachment 353809
> View attachment 353810
> View attachment 353811
> 
> 
> After the events!!!


I think saffi would like that flower on her face too

Poor both of them, what a scare! Glad everything is ok though, and those will be some scars.


----------



## ewelsh

Mummy what are you doing?










Did you just take a photo of my bottom? Let me check?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Do NOT put that on the cat forum!

:Nailbiting


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
Poor aunty Em but all should be well now, hope you still are having a relaxing time

@ewelsh 
Love Libby's chubby face:Cat

@Psygon 
Agree, Jammy is gorgeous


----------



## Charity

The HBs will be having nightmares tonight and so will Aunty Em I should think and be very sore. Do hurry home Mum. 

Libby, your Mum does take liberties doesn't she.


----------



## GingerNinja

Ouch, poor auntie em and poor little h 



ewelsh said:


> We love gingers on this forum :Cat


Yes we do!

How many more freckles do I have mum?









SELFIE


----------



## Charity

Only Toppy could be fast asleep with his claw stuck in the curtain  Must be a ginger thing










When he woke up he did a bit of evening sunbathing, must get him some sunglasses


----------



## Whompingwillow

He has been fixated on a spot above the bathroom door for a very long time..
























I can't see anything there at all, so I think its a ghost (maybe a fly ghost)


----------



## Sophisticat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Good morning human mother, is it time for breakfast?"
> 
> View attachment 353287


Gorgeous eyes


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> He has been fixated on a spot above the bathroom door for a very long time..
> View attachment 353838
> 
> View attachment 353837
> 
> View attachment 353836
> 
> I can't see anything there at all, so I think its a ghost (maybe a fly ghost)


Awww mojo! Sat up straight like the little prince that you are ❤ Handsome little man xxx


----------



## ewelsh

WW that’s hilarious bless him xx


----------



## Clairabella

Awww if ever I was lucky enough to have a ginger cat next then i want him to be like Toppy! He’s pure lushness! Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> Only Toppy could be fast asleep with his claw stuck in the curtain  Must be a ginger thing
> 
> View attachment 353828
> 
> 
> When he woke up he did a bit of evening sunbathing, must get him some sunglasses
> 
> View attachment 353830


He's amazeballs <3. He looks like he has his fingers and toes stretched open as if he was on a sun lounger in Barbados lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 353820
> 
> 
> Mummy what are you doing?
> 
> View attachment 353821
> 
> 
> Did you just take a photo of my bottom? Let me check?
> 
> View attachment 353822
> 
> 
> Do NOT put that on the cat forum!
> 
> :Nailbiting


Creased lol. You and Charity with your commentary have me in stitches lol xx

Don't worry beautiful girl ❤ What goes on on cat forum stays on cat forum :Hilarious xx


----------



## Charity

Here's the little Madam from next door.









Its a bit like the Berlin Wall


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
Bunty truly looks like a guard cat:Cat


----------



## Shrike

Awwwl - she's beautiful, Charity! Reminds me of someone...


----------



## Charity

Shrike said:


> Awwwl - she's beautiful, Charity! Reminds me of someone...


Yes, a mini version


----------



## Whompingwillow

Now this is a first. We are both. Just. Sitting. Lovely








Mojo also calmed down a screaming child and sat in the pram with him. His good deed of the day


----------



## Charity

Well done Mojo, extra treats for you today


----------



## huckybuck

Aww good boy Mojo 

Was he ok with the child - I found it facinating when the HBs first encountered toddlers (they had never seen children before) they were totally intrigued by the smallness and vulnerability - I think they thought they were more like cats lol!


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> Aww good boy Mojo
> 
> Was he ok with the child - I found it facinating when the HBs first encountered toddlers (they had never seen children before) they were totally intrigued by the smallness and vulnerability - I think they thought they were more like cats lol!


Yes, he was perfect with the child. Very gentle, and curious like the hb's. The child was also a gentle natured boy, despite the fact he was yelling - he was just upset - he was very sweet and loving with mojo, it was a lovely interaction and the child continued on his way looking happy - I think mum was relieved too lol!


----------



## Shrike

"I'm sure Brooke said meet you at 8. Just catch a few zzzzz - I'm not a young cat anymore!"









Sadly for Mustache, Brooke was also kipping - but on top of the wardrobe!








"Must get up soon - I'm meeting Mustache at 8:30!"








"Oh dear, I've missed him"








"Am I a bad girlfriend?"


----------



## Psygon

Taking Ted for a walk...


----------



## ewelsh

Brooke, that’s my girl, you play hard to get, treat them mean, keeps them keen!


----------



## Charity

Bunty and Toppy relaxing in the garden at lunchtime in their favourite spot. Never mind squashing the flowers, we can grow some more.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, what's a boy to do when he's escaped over the fence twice and wants to go adventuring...I need a nap before further adventures"


----------



## Summercat

@Mrs Funkin 
Oscar tell your human, that if one has a garden fence best to put in cat proofing or a cat run if she dosen't want you fence hopping.


----------



## Samantha T

Our little Abbie


----------



## Charity

Samantha T said:


> Our little Abbie


She's very pretty, I love tabbies


----------



## Samantha T

Charity said:


> She's very pretty, I love tabbies


They definitely are a wild spirit. I also have a tortoise shell beauty but she is not around to take a pic.


----------



## Purplecatlover

got my self a lovely new side table ornament...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Summercat if only. Husband has strong feelings about it. Already had several "discussions"...it's a fight I will not win.


----------



## Summercat

@Mrs Funkin 
Why? Free roaming a garden would be a treat I think. Your husband prefers he has access to the whole neighborhood?

I do see that in the UK it is not unusual to free roam far. I could not do it though, too many worries and I know of over the years from friends and family who have had cats killed a variety of ways, traps, poison, cars, neighbors etc. Not to mention disappearances. 
I was in a park today and wishing very much I had a garden to let Biggles out in. There is something very healing about just feeling the earth under you.
One day I hope to have a house with a garden and when we do, Biggles will be king of the garden but only the garden.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Summercat if only. Husband has strong feelings about it. Already had several "discussions"...it's a fight I will not win.


I had the same argument with my OH for several years, he didn't want to live in Colditz as he put it. He changed his mind though when one of ours was attacked by a fox, now we have catproofing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Honestly most of the time in the day, if we are out there, he will just hang out with us. Husband said a few weeks ago that if he'd known I wanted a cat to be an indoor cat, then we wouldn't have got a cat. Out of all the people we know with cats, there is one who has an indoor cat. I never knew it was so popular to have indoor cats until I came on here - and then I think that's what I wanted. Then of course for the first six weeks Oscar was here, we had many debates about it (we never argue about anything, Oscar is the first thing in 26 years that has caused us to have a serious difference of opinion). I'm thankful that where we live it's very quiet, we have cats either side and opposite and only nine houses on our bit of cut de sac. We live on a 1930s estate by the sea, so cars are only there if they are visiting, not travelling anywhere IYSWIM, so that's a minimal risk at least.

My husband has said a very similar thing @Charity - I'm sorry to read it took a fox attack for him to come around. I shall continue to discuss it with husband (gently) as I don't want to argue about it. I am very happy for Oscar to go around the garden - I just worry about him getting home. Everyone I know who has cats just says he will be fine and he will come back...which isn't helping me! Plus Oscar used to go out in his old home (though I don't think he had a cat flap, he's not that sure about what to do with it), goodness knows if they let him come and go. Luckily it's a good few miles away that he lived. I think you're right @Summercat - lots of people in the UK have cats that just skip off out all day/night (my best friend included, her cats live in the utility and kitchen, go outside, that's their world, no access to the rest of the house most of the time). I shall persevere


----------



## Summercat

@Mrs Funkin 
I don't quite see how it is black and white - indoor vs outdoor. Just cat proof the garden and he can go in and out as he pleases. Garden only access is not an indoor cat.

There are many cats who do fine outdoors but risks are multiplied when they are given free roam off their own turf. I have known people with outdoor cats who lived to a good old age but I have seen more indoor cats or indoor/safe outside access cats who have.

The choice is your family's so I will end here.:Shy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know @Summercat, thank you - as I say, I haven't given up yet, I shall persevere with my cat proofing intentions


----------



## Summercat

@Mrs Funkin 
Good luck. There are variations on cat proofing. You may find one that looks appealing.


----------



## Summercat

(My human went to a park today. Didn't take me....)


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> (My human went to a park today. Didn't take me....)
> 
> View attachment 353989


Oh you poor boy! I can't like that... though I do like to see you.


----------



## ChaosCat

There are two mad animals racing through our garden!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> There are two mad animals racing through our garden!
> 
> View attachment 353990
> 
> 
> View attachment 353991
> 
> 
> View attachment 353993


Oh my. They really are loving the freedom of being in the garden


----------



## Summercat

I was thinking the same as @SbanR, lucky girls:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> I was thinking the same as @SbanR, lucky girls:Cat





SbanR said:


> Oh my. They really are loving the freedom of being in the garden


They have always been full of beans and they have lots of floor space inside also. But the garden is a major upgrade for them.


----------



## Paddypaws




----------



## Matrod

Just doing a bit of chair staring, he stared at that chair for 5 minutes. Upon closer inspection I discovered some dried puke below it :Vomit, when I asked him when he did it he wondered off wailing


----------



## Whompingwillow

Can anyone spot a cat?


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
I till I read your caption I thought, hmmm why did she post a photo of a duvet, it has sloths on it, maybe she means to imply Safi is being sloth like. Then I read the caption:Shy 
Yes, see him, Biggles likes to go under duvets as well, must be good hiding and snoozing spots:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> I till I read your caption I thought, hmmm why did she post a photo of a duvet, it has sloths on it, maybe she means to imply Safi is being sloth like. Then I read the caption:Shy
> Yes, see him, Biggles likes to go under duvets as well, must be good hiding and snoozing spots:Cat


This one is for beginners.. but I thought you were all advanced 








Aw how cute. I do love it when they do that. Saffi doesnt tuck herself under blankets but mojo does a fair bit


----------



## Rhea mother of Zeus

When he finally winds down...


----------



## Smuge

Garfield has got so big


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> Garfield has got so big
> View attachment 354016


He is huge!!! Is he much bigger then tali, like it looks like in this photo?


----------



## Smuge

Whompingwillow said:


> He is huge!!! Is he much bigger then tali, like it looks like in this photo?


We think he is about the same size, maybe a tiny bit smaller. But until very recently it wasnt even close and she is still much bigger than Ash.

Garfield certainly weighs more than Tali. I wouldt say he is fat, but he is really solid, he is built like a fluffy like Tank.

Tali is big but is quite light and Ash is wiry and muscley


----------



## Smuge

He might have caught up in size, but he still gets mothered










The floofless one is still smaller than both of the floofs


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> He might have caught up in size, but he still gets mothered
> 
> View attachment 354018
> 
> 
> The floofless one is still smaller than both of the floofs
> View attachment 354020


Are they still thundering up and down the stairs?


----------



## ebonycat

Alfie









And I know she's not a cat but here's Lady being dried off after our very wet walk early this morning


----------



## Charity

Don't you bother about me you two, I can wait


----------



## ewelsh

Aaaaahhhhhh two fury hot water bottles, stay still @Charity they won't be long


----------



## Summercat

Lazy day play


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Don't you bother about me you two, I can wait
> 
> View attachment 354028
> 
> 
> View attachment 354030


:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Are they still thundering up and down the stairs?


Not quite as much lol


----------



## ChaosCat

Bad weather today, the garden is not quite so tempting.


----------



## SuboJvR

My little boy is growing so fast!!!


----------



## ewelsh

@ChaosCat i am so envious of your cat tree, I wanted one but when we measured it almost hits the ceiling!
Is there anyway of shortening by half a meter do you think?

Great photo by the way x


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> @ChaosCat i am so envious of your cat tree, I wanted one but when we measured it almost hits the ceiling!
> Is there anyway of shortening by half a meter do you think?
> 
> Great photo by the way x


Thanks! It's easy to shorten it by leaving out one of the pieces that make the pole. The short one in the top measures 40 cm.


----------



## ChaosCat

SuboJvR said:


> My little boy is growing so fast!!!


He is a gorgeous big boy. 
I have no idea why but on this photo he looks somewhat chivalrous to me, one of the muskateers. 
Maybe it's the stance and the mask.
Anyway, he's lovely.


----------



## SuboJvR

ChaosCat said:


> He is a gorgeous big boy.
> I have no idea why but on this photo he looks somewhat chivalrous to me, one of the muskateers.
> Maybe it's the stance and the mask.
> Anyway, he's lovely.


The mask and the jacket! I love how he has little white sleeves


----------



## ChaosCat

SuboJvR said:


> The mask and the jacket! I love how he has little white sleeves


Yes, I guess it's that altogether.
Glad I'm not the only one... :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks! It's easy to shorten it by leaving out one of the pieces that make the pole. The short one in the top measures 40 cm.
> View attachment 354045


You should rep for this company, that's brilliant many many thanks xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

I did serve her lunch in her palace, but seriously?! 








And now she has hopped onto my seat the minute I got up to make coffee..cheeky


----------



## Rhea mother of Zeus

SuboJvR said:


> My little boy is growing so fast!!!


What a cutie!


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> I did serve her lunch in her palace, but seriously?!
> View attachment 354054
> 
> And now she has hopped onto my seat the minute I got up to make coffee..cheeky
> View attachment 354055


That last photo would be a good one for the next photo competition


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> That last photo would be a good one for the next photo competition


True  I have so many in the kitchen I think, it ill be hard to chose. They are both always noseying in the kitchen cupboards


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> True  I have so many in the kitchen I think, it ill be hard to chose. They are both always noseying in the kitchen cupboards


I like the ones with Mojo being half inside the high up cupboards showing his beautiful back.


----------



## Smuge

Ash is so cute


----------



## ewelsh

Oh bless him, that’s one for next years calendar


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> Ash is so cute
> 
> View attachment 354064
> 
> View attachment 354065


Aw I love ash! He is just scrumptious


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Smuge

Just Ash in bed tonight, but the other two will show up eventually, Tali has taken to sleeping right beside me since we moved










Garfield cant make it to the wardrobe, he can only make it to the drawers and sits there sadly meowing at Tali lol


----------



## Charity

I love this thread, the wonderful pictures just go on and on.


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Just Ash in bed tonight, but the other two will show up eventually, Tali has taken to sleeping right beside me since we moved
> 
> View attachment 354071
> 
> 
> Garfield cant make it to the wardrobe, he can only make it to the drawers and sits there sadly meowing at Tali lol


Let us know the first time Tali jumps from wardrobe onto bed to join you


----------



## SbanR

Having a play with her spider


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Jessie, who’s a spoilt girl with all those toys


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> There are two mad animals racing through our garden!
> 
> View attachment 353990
> 
> 
> View attachment 353991
> 
> 
> View attachment 353993


Looks like kitten olympics  xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Hubby got an amazon delivery yesterday with a silly amount of packaging


----------



## ChaosCat

SuboJvR said:


> Hubby got an amazon delivery yesterday with a silly amount of packaging


... which made somebody very happy.


----------



## ewelsh

At last a use for all that excess packaging!


----------



## Clairabella

It's ok Thomas tat, I know it's your box!


----------



## Matrod

Gimmie Gimmie Gimmee :Hungry


----------



## Smuge

Has anyone seen this kitten? These pics are almost exaxtly a year old, but I havent seen her in a long time


















My OH told me this is her now, but I dont believe that could be the same cat just a year later


----------



## huckybuck

I think we have a happy relaxed (continent) boy again


----------



## Smuge

We were away most of the day, im pretty sure they were glad to see us pull up in the drive


----------



## Jaf

"Turn off the light...iz sleepz time!"


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> I think we have a happy relaxed (continent) boy again
> 
> View attachment 354132
> View attachment 354133


Yay, all peace, tranquility and happiness has been restored!! Normal service has resumed in the HB house  Little man looks so relaxed ❤ Well done HB xx

Love this pic. Your home looks so peaceful and he most definitely looks so content. ❤❤


----------



## Smuge

We left the cats one big meal when we had to go out yesterday morning. But they didnt eat much of it, not even the dry food they love but never usually get during the day - I thought this was strange.

Today I discovered this:









Why bother eating catfood when you can tear open a brand new pack of dreamies and eat the whole thing?


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> We left the cats one big meal when we had to go out yesterday morning. But they didnt eat much of it, not even the dry food they love but never usually get during the day - I thought this was strange.
> 
> Today I discovered this:
> View attachment 354154
> 
> 
> Why bother eating catfood when you can tear open a brand new pack of dreamies and eat the whole thing?


Oh dear, you're getting sloppy @Smuge


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> We left the cats one big meal when we had to go out yesterday morning. But they didnt eat much of it, not even the dry food they love but never usually get during the day - I thought this was strange.
> 
> Today I discovered this:
> View attachment 354154
> 
> 
> Why bother eating catfood when you can tear open a brand new pack of dreamies and eat the whole thing?


Good to see your floofs aren't greedy. They did leave some once full


----------



## ebonycat

Matrod said:


> Gimmie Gimmie Gimmee :Hungry
> 
> View attachment 354114


Oh Rodders you're such a handsome boy :Kiss xx


----------



## Matrod

Wobbling season has arrived  @GingerNinja & @Paddypaws I hope you're both on standby


----------



## ewelsh

Off you go Rodders, watch your step xxx


----------



## Joy84

It's raining so we're staying in bed, only getting up to eat


----------



## huckybuck

Joy84 said:


> It's raining so we're staying in bed, only getting up to eat
> View attachment 354175


Ooh that sounds like my kind of day!!!


----------



## Paddypaws

Joy84 said:


> It's raining so we're staying in bed, only getting up to eat


Oh Phoebalicious you are so beautiful (even though you hate me)


----------



## Joy84

She's snoring now :Cat


----------



## Joy84

Paddypaws said:


> Oh Phoebalicious you are so beautiful (even though you hate me)


She doesn't hate you! 
She only attacks and bites people she loves


----------



## Willow_Warren

You need kitty cuddles on a wet afternoon


----------



## Pavonine

It's been a while so here's some M&M spam! Unfortunately I can't take credit for the beautiful picture of Meg in the garden.


----------



## ChaosCat

Gardening is such a relaxing and rewarding hobby.










But it does make tired.


----------



## huckybuck

Shhhh...
Don't tell Grace...


----------



## ChaosCat

A nice quiet evening, not so hot anymore.


----------



## GingerNinja

Matrod said:


> Wobbling season has arrived  @GingerNinja & @Paddypaws I hope you're both on standby
> 
> View attachment 354169
> View attachment 354170


On standby sergeant major! ompus


----------



## ChaosCat

Sorry, spamming you with Annie and Bonny, but I took a lot of photos today.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Your garden looks gorgeous 
Can't show Biggles he would be jealous.


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> @ChaosCat
> Your garden looks gorgeous
> Can't show Biggles he would be jealous.


Thanks! Actually I leave a lot of it to nature... but Annie and Bonny, squirrels, hedgehogs and birds like it that way.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
I like gardens that way as well


----------



## Matrod

Perfectly circular


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh such lovely photos today everyone  I've been out aaaaaaaallllllllll day, it was so gorgeous to get home from the Big City and back to my seaside village. I'm definitely not a city girl anymore @Joy84 I need to give Phoebe a love, she looks too beautiful for words  (this is no slight on any other beautiful kitties!).


----------



## LeArthur

My mum's been over and she brought her pressure washer so we could wash the yard. I think someone approves


----------



## Willow_Warren

Out in the sunshine


----------



## Torin.

I love it when mice chew up new cat toys... At least someone had fun!


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> Brooke, that's my girl, you play hard to get, treat them mean, keeps them keen!


Update for you, @ewelsh I saw madame out sunning herself this afternoon attended by Mustache and sat with him was a new suitor! A medium haired black cat, who I'm going to call Mr. Jangles as his slave has rather evilly attached bells to his collar. No photos as they both scarpered when I went out.


----------



## ewelsh

Well done Brooke, you keep them in line. 





Are you a moustache girl or a chain girl at heart


----------



## Joy84

Pic of the day ...
Spotted in Windsor :Wideyed


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> Well done Brooke, you keep them in line.
> 
> Are you a moustache girl or a chain girl at heart


"If that ginger fool Toppy is allowed three girlfriends, then I can have two boyfriends!"


----------



## jasperthecat

A little late as usual but it's been fraught since we returned home from our May Day long weekend break, though of course Jasper doesn't care...he just gets on with being Jasper!

Last weekend was Jasper's first birthday spent in our caravan 100 miles from home. The weather was glorious and rather hot and Jasper being Jasper he doesn't like blown air of any description so we couldn't use our cooling fan and keeping the van cool for him was a bit of an issue but along with him selecting the coolest spots in the van and careful opening and use of the fly screens fitted to all the windows, door and roof vents to keep the air flowing through we were able to keep the temperatures right down at the hottest parts of the day so he was quite comfortable and apart from drinking a little extra fluid to keep himself fully hydrated, everything went swimmingly.

For his birthday we nipped out and bought him a couple of new toys, some catnip and a scratching post which he absolutely loved! He couldn't seem to pass it by without having a scratch and stretch so that is now left at the van permanently as it will save us transporting one every time we go up there.

I've always said that he's more laid back at the caravan than at home....at home he nags for us constantly to play with him but at the van he is so much more relaxed relaxed and quite happy to look out of the windows and watch what's going on all around him and generally do his own thing. He has his own favourite cool spot under the rear locker where we keep the unused caravan carpets which has been his own private bedroom since a tiny kitten. We had to remove one of the cushions which make up the end of the bed so that he could get down there as he's too big to squeeze down his usual route but he was a very happy boy indeed.

Jasper had a good time and my other half got to spend a bit of time sunbathing. The weather was actually much better than when we went to Lanzarote in February!

The snaps below show Jasper playing with his new toys and scratching post. ( the latter very good value at £16 from [email protected] ).



















Taking a well earned rest after all that play!










Jasper on the case!










Keeping an on what's happening....squirrel spotting!










He spotted a young rabbit just outside the van.









One of his favourite spots, particularly for keeping cool was to sit on the bed next to the door and watch what goes on outside...the top half of the door opens separately and with the fly screen down he can see out without him being able to escape though never once did he even attempt to go near the door as we came in and out but just to be safe we kept the lower half of the door locked at all times and opened the top half first to ensure we knew where he was before unlocking the lower half and entering or leaving.


----------



## Charity

Shrike said:


> "If that ginger fool Toppy is allowed three girlfriends, then I can have two boyfriends!"


Hey girly, who are you calling a ginger fool!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Hey girly, who are you calling a ginger fool!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious you're a ginger Romeo Toppy


----------



## Shrike

Charity said:


> Hey girly, who are you calling a ginger fool!


"Only a fool would turn down a hot, in demand, cat like me! Look at what you could've had!"


----------



## Whompingwillow

Good company 








Peekaboo


----------



## ewelsh

Brooke I adore you, but Toppy is no fool, it takes a clever boy to attract and retain three girlfriends! AND they all know about each other!



Just stay on your own Brooke, it’s less hassle, why would you want to share your garden with anyone!


----------



## Jaf

3 tier cats last night, Sausage, Mari and Ollie (all supposed to live outside ha ha)


----------



## Smuge

Woke up to this today:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, it's just so exhausting being me...I just need another ten minutes...or maybe twenty, it's so comfy here and smells like human daddy"


----------



## Sophisticat

My humother really wants me to take a selfie  .... as if I have time, far too busy being asleep...meowzzzzz

Humother : :Meh


----------



## Sophisticat

@Mrs Funkin we are having a similar issue here :Joyful



Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, it's just so exhausting being me...I just need another ten minutes...or maybe twenty, it's so comfy here and smells like human daddy"
> 
> View attachment 354401


----------



## Whompingwillow

Snoozy saffi


----------



## ChaosCat

Sunshine again after yesterday's thunderstorm.


----------



## FloozieLoozie

Casper has today got us outside doing catersise which basically means I pelt up and down the garden in the hot sun, trying very hard not to slip down the steep slopes, whilst he chases a ratty old shoe lace!!! Luckily he's worn out so I can sit down!!


----------



## ChaosCat

FloozieLoozie said:


> Casper has today got us outside doing catersise which basically means I pelt up and down the garden in the hot sun, trying very hard not to slip down the steep slopes, whilst he chases a ratty old shoe lace!!! Luckily he's worn out so I can sit down!!
> View attachment 354414
> View attachment 354414


That's one of the good aspects of having two cats- my girls like to chase each other around the garden. They can wear each other out much more efficiently than I ever could.


----------



## ChaosCat

Hard to believe but even those two get tired in the end.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Brooke I adore you, but Toppy is no fool, it takes a clever boy to attract and retain three girlfriends! AND they all know about each other!
> 
> Just stay on your own Brooke, it's less hassle, why would you want to share your garden with anyone!


Yeah, ditto


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> Woke up to this today:
> View attachment 354398


Three's not a crowd then


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Ooh human mother, this is *my* gecko, from @JaimeandBree i think you'll find it's not yours and even my favourite shoelace can't distract me from lying on it"


----------



## Smuge

Garfield has a hard life


----------



## Smuge

zzzz...


----------



## huckybuck

Joy84 said:


> Pic of the day ...
> Spotted in Windsor :Wideyed
> View attachment 354368


How on earth did the cat get there?? And the car lol?????

It's in the main shopping area and there will have been people EVERYWHERE!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Forgot to post this photo - at LHR on the way out to Dubai I spotted this little white cat !!!


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh Mum this is a big box from zooplus!!!










Those Cosma treats come in a big tin now don't they????










OOH is it really for me???










You can see so much from up here - it's MUCH higher than all the other ones!










I am NOT GIVING THIS UP FOR ANYONE!!!!


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> Ooh Mum this is a big box from zooplus!!!
> 
> View attachment 354471
> 
> 
> Those Cosma treats come in a big tin now don't they????
> 
> View attachment 354472
> 
> 
> OOH is it really for me???
> 
> View attachment 354473
> 
> 
> You can see so much from up here - it's MUCH higher than all the other ones!
> 
> View attachment 354474
> 
> 
> I am NOT GIVING THIS UP FOR ANYONE!!!!
> 
> View attachment 354475


Boo I wanted one of those, but Zooplus don't ship anything from that one brand to NI for various, no doubt absurd reasons. Looks great! Though the cheaper diogenes barrel is pretty popular around here anyway


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Boo I wanted one of those, but Zooplus don't ship anything from that one brand to NI for various, no doubt absurd reasons. Looks great! Though the cheaper diogenes barrel is pretty popular around here anyway


They are a bit more money but I think Ebay do a few - might be worth having a look on there?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/XXL-Cat-...271064?hash=item41d699b218:g:K0EAAOSwfVpZkh5Y


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, you're so good to me. I have two stools, an umbrella and I had Cosma treats for the first time. Yum. Gentle beeeze blowing my fur, a little nap, it's all good"


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, you're so good to me. I have two stools, an umbrella and I had Cosma treats for the first time. Yum. Gentle beeeze blowing my fur, a little nap, it's all good"
> 
> View attachment 354494


Sounds like cat paradise.


----------



## Citruspips

@huckybuck that's s the best barrel I've ever seen, it seems bigger than most? It's my birthday next week so I'm thinking that's a good enough excuse  x


----------



## Whompingwillow

Citruspips said:


> @huckybuck that's s the best barrel I've ever seen, it seems bigger than most? It's my birthday next week so I'm thinking that's a good enough excuse  x


You obviously haven't seen @ChaosCat s one! It's ceiling high


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> You obviously haven't seen @ChaosCat s one! It's ceiling high


Not quite ceiling high, not even as tall as me. It's about 1,70 m, I guess. The girls love it.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Not quite ceiling high, not even as tall as me. It's about 1,70 m, I guess. The girls love it.


Oh  is it even as tall as hb's??


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Oh  is it even as tall as hb's??


If it is the XXL HB's barrel is 1,10m.


----------



## ChaosCat

Such a nice, peaceful evening.










Everybody completely chilled...










...for about 20 seconds.


----------



## huckybuck

The Natural Paradise XXL is def taller than the Diogenes XXL and has bigger holes. It's only 10 -15 cm taller but the difference is noticeable. 
I'm really pleased with it! 
Not as tall as Chaos' mind :Jawdrop


----------



## jasperthecat

We're STILL finishing off decorating the master bedroom after several weeks ( long story so don't ask ) and Jasper is getting frustrated at having to have his barrel bed on the landing so has been taking matters into his own paws since we put on the new bedding for tests while my other half decides on the new headboard and lighting which could still take many months if she's left to it!

As soon as we'd put the new bedding on he was in there testing it out so my OH popped into Wilko and bought him his own throw ( just £6.00 and much cheaper than the £55.00 matching one being delivered from NEXT on Friday) .... He's really taken to his new throw and it saves the new bed linen from his kneading and cat hair. He's actually much more settled now that just about everything is out of there and the curtains are up etc and he can get in there again.

Here he is relaxing on his new throw!


----------



## Whompingwillow

I come home to this... this box from Jaime and Bree, was on the side table thing on the right, neatly closed. Underneath the cats meow toy there are packets of treats and catnip toys, I was stupid not to think they would manage a break in....








And for a less boring photo


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh that face @Whompingwillow - you could forgive anything...couldn't you?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh that face @Whompingwillow - you could forgive anything...couldn't you?


Exactly


----------



## Emmasian

Whompingwillow said:


> I come home to this... this box from Jaime and Bree, was on the side table thing on the right, neatly closed. Underneath the cats meow toy there are packets of treats and catnip toys, I was stupid not to think they would manage a break in....
> View attachment 354558
> 
> And for a less boring photo
> View attachment 354559


Darling Saffi I am sure you are innocence personified! And that's a perfect example of what I call "tea cosy mode". The cat looks like a tea cosy with a head (in my weird world)


----------



## Joy84

huckybuck said:


> How on earth did the cat get there?? And the car lol?????
> 
> It's in the main shopping area and there will have been people EVERYWHERE!!!!


There were people alright, mostly taking pics! The cat was completely chilled, just laying there 
And then the car owner came over and opened the door, popped inside and the cat started getting up, the guy got out and said "stay there" and closed the door. The cat went back to lounging.
It was his car and he was guarding it :Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop
So I guess this is your answer as to how he got there 
Honestly, only in Windsor :Wacky


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Darling Saffi I am sure you are innocence personified! And that's a perfect example of what I call "tea cosy mode". The cat looks like a tea cosy with a head (in my weird world)


Was it you that told me that a long time ago, when I first posted a photo of saffi like this? Someone did! I love tea cosy with a head theory haha


----------



## Emmasian

Probably! Where it came from was my cat Tigga who I grew up with was exactly the same colour as our then tea cosy, and if he was in loaf/hovercraft, out of the corner of your eye they were indistinguishable! Just surprised the tea cosy didn't end up being fed Munchies and Tigga plonked on the teapot!


----------



## Whompingwillow

I was singing her the Stevie wonder song - I just called to say I love you, and she got so excited - she was rolling around and looking at me with the most loving loyal face, she is such a strange creature <3 She loves it when I sing to her. I am a lucky human








Post Stevie wonder excitement


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Snoozy saffi
> View attachment 354409


Omg j'adore ❤ What an absolutely stunning pic xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Hard to believe but even those two get tired in the end.
> View attachment 354419
> 
> 
> View attachment 354420


Love these pair <3


----------



## Charity

Spot the cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> Spot the cat
> 
> View attachment 354593


Ribbet ribbet
Oh that's a frog 
Can't see a cat!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> Spot the cat
> 
> View attachment 354593


Oh you are so clever bunty


----------



## ewelsh

Nope I can’t see a Bunty, Toppy, George or Mildred or should I be looking in next doors garden!


----------



## ewelsh

There’s Bunty :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Jonescat

Finally worked out which settings had been changed when the camera went in for repair and my pics are back in focus, more or less :Cat:Cat:Cat

Here is Aelfred, cheering me on


----------



## Summercat

@Jonescat 
Aelfred is a pretty boy:Cat


----------



## Charity

Evening snooze before supper and bedtime


----------



## jasperthecat

The new quilted throw to go with the new bedding which my OH ordered from NEXT arrived two days early so yesterday evening when she got home from work, she put it on the the bed to let it un-crease a little.
Just to make sure it was OK, Jasper appeared on the scene and promptly gave it a full once-over including a full sleep test! Seems it met his expectations!


----------



## SbanR

Sleeping off breakfast


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Sleeping off breakfast
> View attachment 354649
> [/QUOTE
> 
> So very beautiful ❤


----------



## Whompingwillow

I stopped playing for a second (tinsel ball fun) to take a photo, and she was not happy! Here she is smacking the camera








Sorry Saffi!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Saffi, you really are such a beautiful girl. You make my heart melt!


----------



## Matrod

My poor old man has got a UTI :Arghh you wouldn't know it though. I asked the vets to culture his urine after finding blood in it & it showed an infection.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Matrod said:


> My poor old man has got a UTI :Arghh you wouldn't know it though. I asked the vets to culture his urine after finding blood in it & it showed an infection.
> 
> View attachment 354653


Oh poor Rodney! I hope he feels better soon xx


----------



## Charity

Hope you feel better soon Rodders xx


----------



## Summercat

Feel better soon Rodney


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper sends his best wishes too!


----------



## SbanR

Jessie says thank you @Clairabella 
She's outside enjoying the Sun now


----------



## Clairabella

Matrod said:


> My poor old man has got a UTI :Arghh you wouldn't know it though. I asked the vets to culture his urine after finding blood in it & it showed an infection.
> 
> View attachment 354653


Poor gorgeous boy :,-( hope the UTI clears soon Rodders xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Rodders, I hope your wee wee clears up fast! Big snuggles xx


----------



## SbanR

Matrod said:


> My poor old man has got a UTI :Arghh you wouldn't know it though. I asked the vets to culture his urine after finding blood in it & it showed an infection.
> 
> View attachment 354653


Hope you get better soon Rodney


----------



## Shrike

Best wishes Rodney!


----------



## Smuge

Matrod said:


> My poor old man has got a UTI :Arghh you wouldn't know it though. I asked the vets to culture his urine after finding blood in it & it showed an infection.
> 
> View attachment 354653


poor Rodney  get better soon


----------



## ewelsh

I just love how Rodders is so loved and cherished! If only he could feel the love across the net xx


----------



## ebonycat

Matrod said:


> My poor old man has got a UTI :Arghh you wouldn't know it though. I asked the vets to culture his urine after finding blood in it & it showed an infection.
> 
> View attachment 354653


Oh no, poor boy.
Sending heaps of healing vibes Rodney's way. Feel better soon sweet boy xx


----------



## Tashanasha

This is how one sleeps after chasing one's toys through the house for the whole morning.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear Rodney, we hope you get rid of it very very soon and hope it's not too sore when you have a wee.


----------



## Whompingwillow

I recieved this card in the post a couple of days ago. Grim but good


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> I recieved this card in the post a couple of days ago. Grim but good
> View attachment 354661


:Jawdrop:Jawdrop much more effective than a rocket up your ****!


----------



## Matrod

Thanks everyone for your well wishes to Rodney :Happy thankfully he appears fine in himself, he has been extra demented lately so I wonder if this is way. He’s on antibiotics now for 2 weeks so hopefully that’ll clear it up.


----------



## Charity

Bye, see you later


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bunty, are you trying to get a handsome kitty fireman to come and rescue you


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> :Jawdrop:Jawdrop much more effective than a rocket up your ****!


I think the cat on the card would like to send a rocket up your starstarstar


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Bunty, are you trying to get a handsome kitty fireman to come and rescue you
> 
> View attachment 354680


:Hilarious:Hilarious That firecat looks like Toppy but he'd be useless at rescue, in fact, he'd be the one needing rescuing!

Bunty doesn't need rescuing, her next move is the jump from the tree to the shed roof, this is how she escapes my catproofing


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I'm sorry I trod in my own poop and paddled it all over the landing, into the office, down the stairs and into the utility...if I just sit quietly here, perhaps it will come off my paw as I'm pretty sure you're not coming near me with that flannel again"...

Spot Oscar...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious That firecat looks like Toppy but he'd be useless at rescue, in fact, he'd be the one needing rescuing!
> 
> Bunty doesn't need rescuing, her next move is the jump from the tree to the shed roof, this is how she escapes my catproofing


I think Oscar could be the same once he realises there is a tree...I picked the firecat especially for his Toppy likeness


----------



## Charity

I can't see Oscar unless that's him sat under the tree ???


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s sat in front of the bricks, just to the left of the yellow violas in the pot...an empty bit of soil that needs weeding, in front of the phormium - which yields his second favourite plaything, the palm leaf. I just need to plant a blue shoelace tree and I’ll be all set...


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's sat in front of the bricks, just to the left of the yellow violas in the pot...an empty bit of soil that needs weeding, in front of the phormium - which yields his second favourite plaything, the palm leaf. I just need to plant a blue shoelace tree and I'll be all set...


Can we have a zoom in @Mrs Funkin , that's really good camouflage


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar the master of camo!


----------



## Jaf

Jackie, Choccy and Geri (the green cushion is supposed to be going in the bin. Now Choccy loves it)


----------



## Charity

Jaf said:


> Jackie, Choccy and Geri (the green cushion is supposed to be going in the bin. Now Choccy loves it)
> 
> View attachment 354689


I just love this pic


----------



## ChaosCat

Well yes, some gardening would be in order... but the girls prefer it this way, I'm sure. So I am NOT lazy, I am a good slave.


----------



## Charity

There I was enjoying a nice quiet time in the garden this afternoon unperturbed by slaves or other cats for a change










then I heard her voice saying "time to come in Toppy". I pretended not to hear_ (I kid you not, he turned his back on me when I called him)
_









oh, and by the way, look what I found earlier. I saw it fluttering on the netting on the tree and gave it a sniff. I was thinking I could have it for my tea but Mum said I certainly could not!  Dad thinks its deformed as it only has small wings and doesn't seem to be able to fly.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> There I was enjoying a nice quiet time in the garden this afternoon unperturbed by slaves or other cats for a change
> 
> View attachment 354695
> 
> 
> then I heard her voice saying "time to come in Toppy". I pretended not to hear_ (I kid you not, he turned his back on me when I called him)
> _
> View attachment 354698
> 
> 
> oh, and by the way, look what I found earlier. I saw it fluttering on the netting on the tree and gave it a sniff. I was thinking I could have it for my tea but Mum said I certainly could not!  Dad thinks its deformed as it only has small wings and doesn't seem to be able to fly.
> 
> View attachment 354703


Toppy does have a beautiful back, no problem in showing it.


----------



## Shrike

I think the moth maybe has just hatched and will "pump" up its wings which then harden.


----------



## Charity

Shrike said:


> I think the moth maybe has just hatched and will "pump" up its wings which then harden.


You're right @Shrike , I've just been out and looked again and he's blossomed


----------



## Matrod

Charity said:


> You're right @Shrike , I've just been out and looked again and he's blossomed
> 
> View attachment 354709


Gorgeous, I love hawk moths.


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> Gorgeous, I love hawk moths.


I promise this is my last photo of moths. Here he is in all his glory, very obliging chap. Think its a Lime Hawk Moth.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wowsers! That’s amazing. No wonder Toppy fancied it as an hors d’oeuvres!


----------



## ChaosCat

Beware! Annie is on watch duty!


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Beware! Annie is on watch duty!
> View attachment 354732
> 
> 
> View attachment 354733


That face definitely means business


----------



## Whompingwillow

I wonder what mojo is thinking about back there... I know what saffi is thinking about!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Great British bake off and Saffi <3








I am addicted, watching the great British bake off for the first time properly on my newish big screen, I love it and I love saffi so its a wonderful combination


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> I stopped playing for a second (tinsel ball fun) to take a photo, and she was not happy! Here she is smacking the camera
> View attachment 354650
> 
> Sorry Saffi!


Haha No Paparazzi!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

So glad Rodney is feeling a bit better!!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Bunty, are you trying to get a handsome kitty fireman to come and rescue you
> 
> View attachment 354680


Ooh now Little H so needs this!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> Great British bake off and Saffi <3
> View attachment 354754
> 
> I am addicted, watching the great British bake off for the first time properly on my newish big screen, I love it and I love saffi so its a wonderful combination


Bake off is just the best!!

I've started watching the Best Home Cook now and while it's NOT bake off... it is good too.


----------



## GingerNinja

Get well soon Rodders, we will be a wobbling soon xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> Bake off is just the best!!
> 
> I've started watching the Best Home Cook now and while it's NOT bake off... it is good too.


Oh maybe that can be my next one to watch, I hadnt heard of that. Will help with bake off withdrawals... It really is so good in so many ways. and quite emotional too sometimes haha  also I have no idea how I indented this, now i dont know how to push it back! Never mind​


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> Oh maybe that can be my next one to watch, I hadnt heard of that. Will help with bake off withdrawals... It really is so good in so many ways. and quite emotional too sometimes haha  also I have no idea how I indented this, now i dont know how to push it back! Never mind​


Don't know if you are into dramas but I've been catching up with Innocent and it's pretty good too.


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> Don't know if you are into dramas but I've been catching up with Innocent and it's pretty good too.


Thank you I am loving the reccomendations! I hadnt heard of that one either, I do love a good drama. I recently watched how to get away with murder and loved it, orange is the new black is a favourite and back in the day bad girls so if its anything like that I think I will like it - looks like its based in a prison also? So many things I keep meaning to catch up on.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Don't know if you are into dramas but I've been catching up with Innocent and it's pretty good too.


Yes, brilliant, best one I've seen for ages...certainly kept us guessing


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"So human mother, if I go to catch my first birdie and miss, you won't notice that if I sit here looking all handsome like this, will you?"


----------



## Emmasian

This is not helping a distraught Mummy leave for Bristol at all! Even though Auntie Jenny is coming to look after them, I am frantic as I've only left them for one night before not two. This is ridiculous. Man up Emma.


----------



## ChaosCat

You’re a big girl! You will manage, I believe in you.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> This is not helping a distraught Mummy leave for Bristol at all! Even though Auntie Jenny is coming to look after them, I am frantic as I've only left them for one night before not two. This is ridiculous. Man up Emma.
> 
> View attachment 354774
> View attachment 354775


awwwwwwwwwww
poor neglected souls

they will be fine!! and ohhhh think of the cuddles when you do get home 
enjoy the meetup, Its so exciting!! need lots of photos please xxx


----------



## Emmasian

Freya is sat alternating her huge, green, Dobby the House Elf, headlamp eyes between my face and the floor. I can hear her saying, "You're leaving us, aren't you? I suppose we're going to a shelter?"

Oh this is ridiculous. Everything is packed and ready to go, they've just had 1.5 chicken breasts each (which Teddy carried to the hall to scoff and now I have chicken shreds all over the carpet and no time to re vacuum:Banghead).

Move it Emma.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Freya is sat alternating her huge, green, Dobby the House Elf, headlamp eyes between my face and the floor. I can hear her saying, "You're leaving us, aren't you? I suppose we're going to a shelter?"
> 
> Oh this is ridiculous. Everything is packed and ready to go, they've just had 1.5 chicken breasts each (which Teddy carried to the hall to scoff and now I have chicken shreds all over the carpet and no time to re vacuum:Banghead).
> 
> Move it Emma.


I do that when I have to leave for the whole day lolllll or a night out, I really feel what you are going through
now move it! I am sure they will hoover up the chicken bits later, dont worry. Auntie Jennie will send you loads of photos, no? I hope she goes really 'over the top' with that
give them big cuddles from me, I so want to kiss their little faces on those two photos, heartmelts!


----------



## Whompingwillow

I think he gets to a point where he doesnt even know what he is shrieking about himself









"Well yes I do, I want you off that sofa not having a headgraine and I want you to take me outside or play wiv me, you have two choices human or I willz scream till the sun goes down"








Ok mojo you are so pretty even when you are mad at me


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow
He is pretty, half bunny half cat:Cat


----------



## Emmasian

Mojo is gorgeous. Maybe he thinks he's helping! 

I did kiss their little faces, and lots of other furry bits of them. I miss them terribly tonight. I might actually be in danger of getting all teary tomorrow if I talk about them. Oh dear. Supposed to be booking a cruise for next year but at this rate it's impossible


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Mojo is gorgeous. Maybe he thinks he's helping!
> 
> I did kiss their little faces, and lots of other furry bits of them. I miss them terribly tonight. I might actually be in danger of getting all teary tomorrow if I talk about them. Oh dear. Supposed to be booking a cruise for next year but at this rate it's impossible


Awwww maybe he does! That makes it so much cuter, bless him. He was singing to me for hours, and the ungrateful human mother doesn't manage to recognise it, thank god for aunty Emma

I do know how you feel haha I went away for one night and it was so hard, problem is I got no photo updates either which made it the worst, make sure you get lots! Maybe you will all be crying over the kids left at home tomorrow....now that will be a scene. At least you wont be judged if you do ball, It would be classed as totally normal!
Aw you shouldnt miss a cruise opportunity, I have never been on one but they look epic, could you have them on video at all times? Maybe this is a practice and lead up to the big trip! You will have such a good time, the time will fly by! Hugs from us three


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear. We are going away today for one night...I'm traumatised. Husband's auntie is coming to look after Oscar...it's practise for our week away when he will forget all about us *waaaaaaaaahhh*. I can guarantee I will cry later and the auntie is quite technology challenged, so there's no chance of any proper updates (might have to teach her how to take a photo on her phone and email it to us). I feel your pain @Emmasian and we've only had him in our lives for a very short time. I hope you won't be too sad today.


----------



## Whompingwillow

The minx has been attacking my feet since 3am hahaha I do not know what has got into him. I think he knows how funny I find it so he contines. 
















Need to clean his dirty face


----------



## Whompingwillow

I have to say when I took the photos he did the heart melt pose, but he WAS actually using my feet as kickers and nipping them, even though the photos says otherwise......


----------



## lymorelynn

Away from the girlies for a few days but here's one of my 'grand-kitties', the handsome Vince


----------



## GingerNinja

Does anyone else have one of these rare plants?









She is a funny little cat!!


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur enjoying his tummy getting brushed in the sun :Cat










If you think it looks like he's licking the floof I've brushed off him, then you'd be right!


----------



## ChaosCat

Another sunny day to enjoy in the garden.


----------



## Tashanasha

Marx is completely hypnotized by the shinny phone case :Happy


----------



## Jaf

Someone has been setting stupid bangy fireworks off. Poor Jackie has squeezed herself under the cooker. She's terrified. The gap is tiny under there and as you can see by this pic she is not a slim cat. Hope she comes out soon.


----------



## ChaosCat

Jaf said:


> Someone has been setting stupid bangy fireworks off. Poor Jackie has squeezed herself under the cooker. She's terrified. The gap is tiny under there and as you can see by this pic she is not a slim cat. Hope she comes out soon.
> 
> View attachment 354896


Oh dear, poor Jackie, hope all goes well.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Poor Jackie  Let us know when she does come out from under there


----------



## Whompingwillow

I believe I am wanted...








Silence speaks louder then meows. At your service, Saffi


----------



## Jaf

Thanks lovelies. Jackie got out from under the cooker but dashed straight for her room and has gone under the bed. There have been no bangs for 2 hours so hopefully she will relax soon. There were only 4 outies for their dinner too, normally at least 15. Stupid, stupid people.


----------



## jasperthecat

We went out for the afternoon to do some shopping ( light fitting and new headboard) to finish off the newly decorated bedroom leaving Jasper in charge of the house while we were out.
Despite having had a new bed throw bought just for him supposedly to protect the new bedding, Jasper decided that he would instead, to do a sleep test on the new pillow cases and was still fast on when we came home.. By the looks of it, clearly they met his approval.










Later when he decided to get up from his slumber, he was attracted to the fly that was on the outside of the window and he sat there for some time contemplating how he could get the little blighter!


----------



## SbanR

jasperthecat said:


> We went out for the afternoon to do some shopping ( light fitting and new headboard) to finish off the newly decorated bedroom leaving Jasper in charge of the house while we were out.
> Despite having had a new bed throw bought just for him supposedly to protect the new bedding, Jasper decided that he would instead, to do a sleep test on the new pillow cases and was still fast on when we came home.. By the looks of it, clearly they met his approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later when he decided to get up from his slumber, he was attracted to the fly that was on the outside of the window and he sat there for some time contemplating how he could get the little blighter!


He looks very comfortable on that pillow. I think you should give it to him


----------



## ChaosCat

A moment of rest before going outside again.


----------



## ChaosCat

Sisters in the morning sun.


----------



## jasperthecat

SbanR said:


> He looks very comfortable on that pillow. I think you should give it to him


He's got his own bed thank you very much!
Not that it counts for very much....it seems like he owns everything these days and it's us who are allowed to use things when he isn't using them!! 
Everything revolves around Jasper nowadays...but he is lovely really!


----------



## Cully

nicolaa123 said:


> View attachment 258135
> only one rule of photo thread, the photo must have been taken in the last 12 hours........
> 
> Enjoy!


I'm a newbie and love looking at all your furry housemates. I bought this lovely comfy throw for myself. Can't say I blame Misty for claiming it.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Surveying her kingdom








I do not have the chair up there at all times...
Cutie pie - guess whether he fell or not


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Surveying her kingdom
> View attachment 355038
> 
> I do not have the chair up there at all times...
> Cutie pie - guess whether he fell or not
> View attachment 355039


He did not fall.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> He did not fall.


Mojo is happy you believe in him...its the right answer, but he did fall haha


----------



## Whompingwillow

Meditating


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Mojo is happy you believe in him...its the right answer, but he did fall haha


As long as Mojo is happy all is well. He is a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Charity

Yesterday was a day not to be repeated as Bunty and I were totally neglected as herself spent nearly the whole day watching the Royal Wedding. We had to rush breakfast then lunch was late, dinner was late and she didn't play with us the whole day, we spent most of it in our pen.  She sent Dad out to do the shopping in the morning, he only had to buy five simple things but he had to phone her to ask what exactly to buy....honestly, how men have run the world for thousands of years I really don't know. Then he came home with a book about Landrovers, I'm pretty sure that wasn't on Mum's shopping list.  Thank goodness things are back to normal today.


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> Surveying her kingdom
> View attachment 355038
> 
> I do not have the chair up there at all times...
> Cutie pie - guess whether he fell or not
> View attachment 355039


Just had to say how gorgeous he is.


----------



## GingerNinja

Toppy you are so handsome !

I'm glad your mum had been paying you the attention that you deserve today x


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Yesterday was a day not to be repeated as Bunty and I were totally neglected as herself spent nearly the whole day watching the Royal Wedding. We had to rush breakfast then lunch was late, dinner was late and she didn't play with us the whole day, we spent most of it in our pen.  She sent Dad out to do the shopping in the morning, he only had to buy five simple things but he had to phone her to ask what exactly to buy....honestly, how men have run the world for thousands of years I really don't know. Then he came home with a book about Landrovers, I'm pretty sure that wasn't on Mum's shopping list.  Thank goodness things are back to normal today.
> 
> View attachment 355081


Oh Toppy, how very awful to be thus neglected! Luckily there are no more royal weddings to be expected in the near future.


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny likes a bit of sleeping rough on a balmy evening.


----------



## Charity

We're on the verge of a thunderstorm, there have been rumblings, but I'm not bovvered, I just want someone to get my tea....pleeeeease 










I think he means me, better jump to attention


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So there I was at work when this vicious beast popped up on my text message! You can see his little tongue barbs and his wonky front left tooth which sits just on his lip. Apparently he was mid yawn, not trying to bite his human daddy's arm off


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo is wanting to show Oscar that he has big teef too


----------



## Smuge

My new TaylorMade putter passed my inspection in the shop, but still has to go through customs as soon as we got home


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> My new TaylorMade putter passed my inspection in the shop, but still has to go through customs as soon as we got home
> 
> View attachment 355231


What on earth is that though?


----------



## Smuge

Whompingwillow said:


> What on earth is that though?


modern golf clubs have changed a lot


----------



## Whompingwillow

I shall eat these feet








Oh hold on, you wait right there foot, whilst I do my itch


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> modern golf clubs have changed a lot


Never seen anything like it! But I dont know much about golf - nice to see you back, you havent posted anything in ages? Maybe its just been days loll Xx


----------



## SbanR

The day isn't quite right if I don't see a pic from @Smuge or @Whompingwillow


----------



## Smuge

Whompingwillow said:


> Never seen anything like it! But I dont know much about golf - nice to see you back, you havent posted anything in ages? Maybe its just been days loll Xx


I have been a little busy, but I have been around - think the last time I posted before the golf club was Sunday


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> My new TaylorMade putter passed my inspection in the shop, but still has to go through customs as soon as we got home
> 
> View attachment 355231


Ooh I like that!!! I didn't know you were a golfer too!!

Where do you play??


----------



## ChaosCat

Little girls with white tummies should take care where they roll about, Bonny dear.









Are you serious?









An old punk like you should stop talking!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, it's so nice of you to leave a manky old cushion on the decking for me to sleep on...it's a bit hot out in the sunshine!"


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> Ooh I like that!!! I didn't know you were a golfer too!!
> 
> Where do you play??


Its a TaylorMade Daddy Long Legs - I like both the putter and its name lol

Well I haven't been playing recently. I played all my life from when I was about 5 until I went to Uni - my dad and my granda both love golf, I used to be fairly good, nothing special but I won a couple of juvenile competitions as a teenager. When I turned 18 my fees went from £200 to £800 (something like that) and as a student I didn't have that sort of money for golf. So I haven't played in years, but now that I have things like a garage in my new house and we are settled (near Lisburn) I am starting getting back into (partly for exercise, I played 18 holes this morning and my fitbit say i wanted 11 thousand steps and 5 miles) I have just been paying to play a couple of local clubs by the round, but there are two clubs I am considering joining.

Growing up I played at Castlerock, as you went to Coleraine Uni i'm sure you will know the area


----------



## Joy84

Someone found a sunny spot ...


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Well I haven't been playing recently. I played all my life from when I was about 5 until I went to Uni - my dad and my granda both love golf, I used to be fairly good, nothing special but I won a couple of juvenile competitions as a teenager. When I turned 18 my fees went from £200 to £800 (something like that) and as a student I didn't have that sort of money for golf. So I haven't played in years, but now that I have things like a garage in my new house and we are settled (near Lisburn) I am starting getting back into (partly for exercise, I played 18 holes this morning and my fitbit say i wanted 11 thousand steps and 5 miles) I have just been paying to play a couple of local clubs by the round, but there are two clubs I am considering joining.
> 
> Growing up I played at Castlerock, as you went to Coleraine Uni i'm sure you will know the area


Wow that's great that you have started again. 
I started to do it for the fitbit too it's a great way to get steps up (and to give Mr HB a hobby for his retirement) but now I am enjoying it for itself. I try to play 3 times a week.

I had the chance to join the Uni Golf Club for free when I was there - and to be a member of Royal Portrush (it was during the time Darren Clarke played there) but just wasn't interested - I deeply regret that now. Madness!!

I know exactly where Castlerock is 

You are very lucky as the courses in N Ireland are magnificent!! One day I will come back and play Portrush - we'll have to have a game!!!


----------



## Summercat

@Joy84 
Any update on the roof cat gang?


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> Wow that's great that you have started again.
> I started to do it for the fitbit too it's a great way to get steps up (and to give Mr HB a hobby for his retirement) but now I am enjoying it for itself. I try to play 3 times a week.
> 
> I had the chance to join the Uni Golf Club for free when I was there - and to be a member of Royal Portrush (it was during the time Darren Clarke played there) but just wasn't interested - I deeply regret that now. Madness!!
> 
> I know exactly where Castlerock is
> 
> You are very lucky as the courses in N Ireland are magnificent!! One day I will come back and play Portrush - we'll have to have a game!!!


Portrush is one of the best and most expensive courses on the planet... that might not have been your best decision lol


----------



## Joy84

Summercat said:


> @Joy84
> Any update on the roof cat gang?


Yes, as the sunny weather arrived they got extremely vocal 
I also witnessed a horrible fight between two of them today, fur was flying high 
I started shouting and banging on the window, they froze, had a stand off and walked away in opposite directions 
We've also installed a flat cat today and had one of the outsiders try to jump inside and bounce off the mesh- it hasn't gone down well with Phoebe 
Peace restored for now ...


----------



## lymorelynn

Joy84 said:


> Yes, as the sunny weather arrived they got extremely vocal
> I also witnessed a horrible fight between two of them today, fur was flying high
> I started shouting and banging on the window, they froze, had a stand off and walked away in opposite directions
> We've also installed a flat cat today and had one of the outsiders try to jump inside and bounce off the mesh- it hasn't gone down well with Phoebe
> Peace restored for now ...
> View attachment 355278


It must be horrible for poor Phoebe


----------



## Joy84

She gets upset when they come too close. And also growls and swipes at me when I come to the window when she's agitated


----------



## Jaf

Outies dinner time. Impossible to get them all in 1 photo so here's lots. There's 18 of the outies (Batman's not there and Aphrodite lives by a nearby field). Jackie has stuck out to eat with the outies too!


----------



## jadeh31

So I have been on my holidays for the last week and a bit. I am missing Odin like mad but he is having the time of his life apparently. Even sitting nicely to get groomed


----------



## Summercat

@jadeh31 
He looks well and happy:Cat


----------



## Summercat

Biggs and I were playing with toys this morning. His favorite is a torn string remnant from one of his Da Birds.


----------



## huckybuck

He looks so chilled!! That’s great!

Have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## jadeh31

Summercat said:


> @jadeh31
> He looks well and happy:Cat


Yeah iv been putting him in for few days here and there since we got him so he is used to being there. I think he likes watching all the goings on outside his window. Other cats don't bother him either which is good. Hopefully he stays this chilled when his sister appears!

On another note this was this mornings view


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper was having lots of fun jumping into the washing basket and then not being able to get out....so id save him, and he'd jump straight back in :Smug

He looks like butter wouldn't melt...


----------



## ewelsh

jadeh31 said:


> Yeah iv been putting him in for few days here and there since we got him so he is used to being there. I think he likes watching all the goings on outside his window. Other cats don't bother him either which is good. Hopefully he stays this chilled when his sister appears!
> 
> On another note this was this mornings view
> View attachment 355333


Wow what a view! I'm so jealous! Where in the country are you, I know you can't say your address


----------



## jadeh31

ewelsh said:


> Wow what a view! I'm so jealous! Where in the country are you, I know you can't say your address


We're on holiday just now up on the Isle of Skye. I'm tempted to stay here and get someone to send Odin however we have had great weather so not sure my love would last once the rain and cold started


----------



## Charity

jadeh31 said:


> Yeah iv been putting him in for few days here and there since we got him so he is used to being there. I think he likes watching all the goings on outside his window. Other cats don't bother him either which is good. Hopefully he stays this chilled when his sister appears!
> 
> On another note this was this mornings view
> View attachment 355333


That looks wonderful. You've probably picked the best week of the year weather wise.


----------



## Summercat

@jadeh31 
Very nice and good weather have never been to the Isle of Skye but did make it to Arran. Would like to island hop in Scotland one day.


----------



## ewelsh

Beautiful, very much like Wales, I’m still jealous


----------



## ebonycat

How is that comfortable Alfie??


----------



## Charity

All those cosy beds and he wants to sleep on lumpy slate


----------



## Shrike

If we're doing holiday views, here's mine








Sorry for poor quality pic-on my tablet.


----------



## ChaosCat

Hi sis, nice to meet you!


----------



## ChaosCat

And some gardening in the evening sun.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Oh I do love my cat scratching toy that I received from my Cat Chat Santa!!" Thinks Jiggs


----------



## Oneinamillion

"I'm just like those Black Panthers out in the wild, in my own little jungle" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Summercat

@Oneinamillion 
I don't see Jiggs too often, nice to be outside


----------



## Oneinamillion

Summercat said:


> @Oneinamillion
> I don't see Jiggs too often, nice to be outside


Well now I'm on Cat Chat, you will definitely be seeing more of him!!! Check out the " Jiggs new toy" thread as I posted some live action pics


----------



## Summercat

@Oneinamillion 
I saw them, nice to be seeing more of Jiggs black cats unite says Biggles. The next photo contest will be action shots, so keep it up!


----------



## ChaosCat

How can Annie, a sophisticated cat of 13 months, still look so like a baby while sleeping?


----------



## Whompingwillow

A good friend gave us some gifts, cat grass and a wand toy


----------



## Oneinamillion

Summercat said:


> @Oneinamillion
> I saw them, nice to be seeing more of Jiggs black cats unite says Biggles. The next photo contest will be action shots, so keep it up!


Bring it on!!!! Lol


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> How can Annie, a sophisticated cat of 13 months, still look so like a baby while sleeping?
> 
> View attachment 355383


That's a lovely photo of Annie, I love it when they are so relaxed


----------



## Purplecatlover

Waiting for treats....


----------



## Oneinamillion

"I love me time:Cat:Cat" thought Jiggs


----------



## Oneinamillion

It's PLAYTIME!!!!!!!:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

It was pouring with rain all morning but the girls wanted to go into the garden anyway. They came in wet through. While Annie decided to go outside again after I had dried her  Bonny fell asleep while being towelled.


----------



## lymorelynn

Some of us are comfortable


----------



## Willow_Warren

It's raining, best go back to bed...


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> It's raining, best go back to bed...
> View attachment 355407


Oh, this is my last cat, Mouse, to a tee, he was my soulmate, beautiful.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Hide n Jiggs"


----------



## Smuge

Tali is very much not a lapcat, but sometimes I wake up in the morning and find her curled up, fast asleep ontop of me


----------



## SbanR

It's raining! How annoying!


----------



## SbanR

Might as well have a nap.


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Might as well have a nap.
> View attachment 355494


Aww look at Jessie mun ❤ Xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Yesterday saffi was all attention seeking, so I lifted her up and she purred like a tractor with her little face on my shoulder. This has never happened before, she tolerates being picked up well, but settling on my shoulder and purring loudly, never!

Today on the other hand she has sliced my face, with her clawy paws as I was trying to hose her pooey bum. When saffi is in get me out of here survival mode she is not to be messed with! Ouuuuchhhhh

I do not have photos of either sadly. (I could get a selfie of my face but, you dont need to see my face)


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> It's raining! How annoying!
> View attachment 355493


Oh Jessie, its not that bad is it? She looks very pissed off


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Oh Jessie, its not that bad is it? She looks very pissed off


She had got used to being allowed out at 6am. Kept going between front and back doors, asking and couldn't believe her eyes!


----------



## SuboJvR

Don't go mummy!


----------



## Joy84

SbanR said:


> It's raining! How annoying!
> View attachment 355493





Whompingwillow said:


> Oh Jessie, its not that bad is it? She looks very pissed off


Grumpy Cat has a competition :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 355495
> Don't go mummy!


Oh no! Joey, you need to attach her to you with a bungee rope then she can't leave you. Bless the poor ickle musketeer.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> It's raining! How annoying!
> View attachment 355493


Similar face here yesterday...he went outside when it was drizzling and was most unimpressed but couldn't decide if he was more impressed with the not going out or the getting wet.

Hope it clears up later then you will have a happier face about your house


----------



## Oneinamillion

"After being out in the Rain, climbing trees etc, I have decided to come in for a bath!" Thought Jiggs
"Ooh, I can also help you clean as well" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Whompingwillow

Thats where their pawtrait is for now, whilst I decide where it will look best








Has anyone else noticed the nice changes to uploading photos?


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Thats where their pawtrait is for now, whilst I decide where it will look best
> View attachment 355500
> 
> *Has anyone else noticed the nice changes to uploading photos?*


Oh yes, so much better, especially when uploading more than one pic.


----------



## SbanR

Still fed up


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Still fed up
> View attachment 355501


So hard Jessie  big love from all of us here. We get being fed up! Your mum is cruel for not Making the rain stop


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I'm out! And I went out of the cat flap nearly entirely on my own, I'm a clever boy. I'm so glad it's stopped raining and I can lie here in the sunshine. I'll be too hot in a minute though, you know that"


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> So hard Jessie  big love from all of us here. We get being fed up! Your mum is cruel for not Making the rain stop


Update. Rain stopped for the moment. Big sigh of relief from both Jessie and me as I was worried she would burst - madam wouldn't use her tray.

She's back in now from her comfort break


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Update. Rain stopped for the moment. Big sigh of relief from both Jessie and me as I was worried she would burst - madam wouldn't use her tray.
> 
> She's back in now from her comfort break


Oh thank god!!!! I couldnt bare to see her that way


----------



## ewelsh

Awww poor Jessie! Big kisses to you. Why isn’t your slave offering to hold an umbrella over you?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I'm fine...why you want to weigh me again? Oh because I look super cute in the scales? OK then"










(I know, two photos, two threads, I can't resist, I'm sorry. Scales cleaned afterwards!)


----------



## Tashanasha

Sleeping position wise he is still looking for his style :Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

Tashanasha said:


> Sleeping position wise he is still looking for his style :Hilarious


What a cutie, whats his name??


----------



## Tashanasha

Whompingwillow said:


> What a cutie, whats his name??


His name is Marx (like in Karl Marx)


----------



## lymorelynn

A little Christmastime update from Star of Wonder - who is now known as Stevie, which I thought a bit unusual for a cat until I twigged: Stevie Wonder 
Playing here with his mate Alfie








And cuddling with all of his new family


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Awww poor Jessie! Big kisses to you. Why isn't your slave offering to hold an umbrella over you?


Her coat is baby soft after its had a drop of rain on it. Rain water softens don't you know


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> A little Christmastime update from Star of Wonder - who is now known as Stevie, which I thought a bit unusual for a cat until I twigged: Stevie Wonder
> Playing here with his mate Alfie
> View attachment 355540
> 
> And cuddling with all of his new family
> View attachment 355544


Lovely photos of little Stevie, though not so little now


----------



## Charity

Enjoying a sunny evening


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
There is a human look to that lounging pose


----------



## ChaosCat

What precisely do you mean with 'right in the middle of my bed'?










Can we discuss that tomorrow? I'm rather tired.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> What precisely do you mean with 'right in the middle of my bed'?
> 
> View attachment 355562
> 
> 
> Can we discuss that tomorrow? I'm rather tired.
> 
> View attachment 355563


Bonny has such elegant long legs. Love those markings


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Enjoying a sunny evening
> 
> View attachment 355555


Ha! I love Toppy's little arm


----------



## KCTT

I forgot I bought catnip yesterday and left it in my bag, my purse now doubles as a kicker toy


----------



## Smuge

postman knocked on the door earlier, all 3 were desperate to find out what was going on. But they were nervous and just watched together from the top of the stairs lol


----------



## Paddypaws




----------



## Whompingwillow

Can anyone tell where Saffi's favourite place to sit is yet? Looks like I have been mopping the floor every day...I wish!


----------



## ChaosCat

Sorry this will be rather an overload of photos, but Bonny watching the pigeons making a ruckus was really amusing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bonny really is a beautiful girl  I can just imagine how soft her little white bib is. Lovely pics @ChaosCat.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Bonny really is a beautiful girl  I can just imagine how soft her little white bib is. Lovely pics @ChaosCat.


Thanks, she appreciates being admired. Can it be you're a tiny little bit biased where tabbies are concerned?


----------



## Charity

I think if Oscar and Bonny could meet, they would make a lovely couple


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> I think if Oscar and Bonny could meet, they would make a lovely couple


From the outside they sure would. But I guess else the lively little Bonny would soon get on his nerves. Sitting still is not one of her prime abilities.


----------



## Charity

Looks like Mr and Mrs T had a marital tiff this morning...oh dear!










but they soon made up


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Looks like Mr and Mrs T had a marital tiff this morning...oh dear!
> 
> View attachment 355630
> 
> 
> but they soon made up
> 
> View attachment 355631
> 
> 
> View attachment 355632


That's what marriage is about, isn't it?


----------



## Oneinamillion

"After a long patrol this morning at nanny's house and meeting the neighbour, time to relax" thought Jiggs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks, she appreciates being admired. Can it be you're a tiny little bit biased where tabbies are concerned?


I might well be  just a smidge. Hehe.

@Charity Bonny and Oscar would be so lovely together - but sitting still is his forte, not running around. I think young Bonny would get fed up with him laying around as she is so full of beans!


----------



## Oneinamillion

Meet Tinker from next door:


----------



## Whompingwillow

Hoover Hogger 








PootiePie








I bought some of the strong Canadian catnip.. (@Paddypaws) Mojo is having a great time!


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> I bought some of the strong Canadian catnip.. (@Paddypaws) Mojo is having a great time!


Is Canadian different from North American?????


----------



## Charity

We could be having lashings of rain later and possibly thunder according to the weather man so we're making the best of the garden while we can. Toppy was quite happy sitting there by himself until Bunty decided to join him. He tried to bite her to get her off but she ignored him so, as usually happens, he gave in.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> We could be having lashings of rain later and possibly thunder according to the weather man so we're making the best of the garden while we can. Toppy was quite happy sitting there by himself until Bunty decided to join him. He tried to bite her to get her off but she ignored him so, as usually happens, he gave in.
> 
> View attachment 355674


He does look rather resigned. I can see him thinking 'What can you do when a woman wants to have her way?'


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> Is Canadian different from North American?????


I have now found myself reading the history of North America... I think it means it isnt different? although I havent finished reading as it got my head in a jumble!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Now I see Kongo catnip is ‘North American catnip’ haha I am so confused

paddypaws posted a link to the ‘strongest Canadian catnip’ sold on ebay, I couldnt help but buy it... I hadn’t really checked previously where other catnip’s were grown!


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
The Kong brand? I have bought some of their bananas and other toys with catnip, I can smell it but Biggles did not react to those the way he did the Yeoww brand.


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> Now I see Kongo catnip is 'North American catnip' haha I am so confused
> 
> paddypaws posted a link to the 'strongest Canadian catnip' sold on ebay, I couldnt help but buy it... I hadn't really checked previously where other catnip's were grown!


I use Kong Premium 'grown in North America' so I wondered if 'Canadian' is stronger. (I temporarily forgot I was giving up!)


----------



## QOTN

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> The Kong brand? I have bought some of their bananas and other toys with catnip, I can smell it but Biggles did not react to those the way he did the Yeoww brand.


Oh dear. See my previous post! Perhaps the valerian will be better.


----------



## Summercat

@QOTN 
I am most curious to see how he reacts to the valerian. I think the Yeowww toys are better stuffed than the Kong toys, I can smell it in the Kong but don't think they add as much or it is not as fresh. 
The main treat for Biggles will be the valerian kicker


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I might well be  just a smidge. Hehe.
> 
> @Charity Bonny and Oscar would be so lovely together - but sitting still is his forte, not running around. I think young Bonny would get fed up with him laying around as she is so full of beans!


Oscar could be Bonny's sugar daddy


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @QOTN
> I am most curious to see how he reacts to the valerian. I think the Yeowww toys are better stuffed than the Kong toys, I can smell it in the Kong but don't think they add as much or it is not as fresh.
> The main treat for Biggles will be the valerian kicker


Well I can barely smell it, its wrapped very well!


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> I use Kong Premium 'grown in North America' so I wondered if 'Canadian' is stronger. (I temporarily forgot I was giving up!)


You cant give up that why  I saw that about kong catnip, in doing my research in response to your question  well I dont know if its stronger, I will have to put it to the test. It claims that theres no stronger catnip, so...?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CATNIP-2...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## SuboJvR

We couldn't resist giving it a go today. We have toyed with the idea of him being "indoor only" but he's so excited by everything outdoors, until he actually got there and he was a bit overwhelmed!

So for the next six months or so we will do little outdoor ventures into the garden. I'd like to try and train him to get used to it being his patch so he hopefully doesn't go too far in the long run, or it gives us time for cat proofing. We will see!


----------



## Shrike

"Yay! Slave's back!"


----------



## huckybuck

Can you see my muzzle?


----------



## ChaosCat

Woke up to the girls making a lot of noise.
They were playing with a new toy- guess one of them had brought it inside during the afternoon. We had already saved another one this afternoon that I saw Bonny bring in.









So out of bed, shutting the girls out of the hall, trapping the little fellow in a beer glass and releasing it outside.
Now waiting for sleep to come on again.


----------



## KCTT

When "Tipsy's Nan" buys her cat mint


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Woke up to the girls making a lot of noise.
> They were playing with a new toy- guess one of them had brought it inside during the afternoon. We had already saved another one this afternoon that I saw Bonny bring in.
> View attachment 355711
> 
> 
> So out of bed, shutting the girls out of the hall, trapping the little fellow in a beer glass and releasing it outside.
> Now waiting for sleep to come on again.


UH OH!!! This is only a start I guess? I have never had outdoor cats and for this reason I am glad!


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> UH OH!!! This is only a start I guess? I have never had outdoor cats and for this reason I am glad!


I hope they don't bring in two mice per day now...
So far they haven't attempted to kill them so they could easily be rescued and put outside again.


----------



## KoolK

Hi everyone
I'm Snowy's mommy/ slave.
She is 8 months old, fully white with a grey patch on her head. She is loud, naughty and but very loving and sweet 
She loves playing and being stroked all the time too!

I would love to get to know everyone!

You can ask me anything you want ...

I look forward to becoming a part of this loving community of cat lovers


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 355701
> 
> 
> Can you see my muzzle?


Such a handsome boy Little H xx


----------



## ebonycat

Brought a new small rug yesterday, the minute I put it down Lady dog claimed it, till this happened


















Safe to say Alfie likes it :Hilarious x


----------



## Charity

KCTT said:


> When "Tipsy's Nan" buys her cat mint
> 
> View attachment 355717


Tipsy, you're invited to a catmint party at ours and anyone else who wants to come. Bunty and Toppy aren't the slightest bit interested in it. Come and knock yourself out.


----------



## Summercat

@Charity
Oooh gorgeous! You have two cats that have no interest in it:Hilarious a pity. Do they like catnip in toys? Or is catmint different but similar? I have gotten soft catnchew toys with catmint before.

@ebonycat
Pretty rug!

@KoolK
Post a pic of your cat this is the daily photo thread


----------



## ChaosCat

Sunday morning in Dortmund.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> I hope they don't bring in two mice per day now...
> So far they haven't attempted to kill them so they could easily be rescued and put outside again.


Until they run under the sofa or somewhere else inaccessible:Hilarious
I memorably had a mouse rambling across my sitting room one rainy Sunday


----------



## Matrod

Early start this morning so he's worn out now  he was really sicky yesterday & barely ate a thing but in the early hours of this morning he obviously felt much better & decided I should get up & feed him, just hoping he keeps it down.


----------



## ChaosCat

Matrod said:


> Early start this morning so he's worn out now  he was really sicky yesterday & barely ate a thing but in the early hours of this morning he obviously felt much better & decided I should get up & feed him, just hoping he keeps it down.
> 
> View attachment 355746


Sorry to hear Rodney was poorly.


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Until they run under the sofa or somewhere else inaccessible:Hilarious
> I memorably had a mouse rambling across my sitting room one rainy Sunday


Is there any better entertainment on a rainy Sunday? It's a sunny Sunday today, so I hope the girls don't feel the need to entertain us.


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> Early start this morning so he's worn out now  he was really sicky yesterday & barely ate a thing but in the early hours of this morning he obviously felt much better & decided I should get up & feed him, just hoping he keeps it down.
> 
> View attachment 355746


Oh poor Rodders, hope you have a much better day today.


----------



## Charity

Summercat said:


> @Charity
> Oooh gorgeous! You have two cats that have no interest in it:Hilarious a pity. Do they like catnip in toys? Or is catmint different but similar? I have gotten soft catnchew toys with catmint before.


Yes, they love catnip toys. They are the first cats I've had who haven't liked it in the garden so its the first time I've been able to grow it successfully, it was always eaten by previous cats.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Rodney I hope you feel better soon handsome boy xxx


----------



## SbanR

Matrod said:


> Early start this morning so he's worn out now  he was really sicky yesterday & barely ate a thing but in the early hours of this morning he obviously felt much better & decided I should get up & feed him, just hoping he keeps it down.
> 
> View attachment 355746


Poor Rodney. I hope he's better today and there's improvement on the food front


----------



## Summercat

@Matrod 
Hope Rodney is well today

@Charity 
Well that is a benefit, as then you get to enjoy the plants, they are very pretty


----------



## KCTT

Charity said:


> Tipsy, you're invited to a catmint party at ours and anyone else who wants to come. Bunty and Toppy aren't the slightest bit interested in it. Come and knock yourself out.
> 
> View attachment 355741


Tipsy is currently checking out train times.

I wish mine grew like that. In Stratford upon Avon the garden at Shakespeare's Place was full of catmint I had serious envy.


----------



## Whompingwillow

She is such lovely company 








She is doing her sausage thing


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> She is such lovely company
> View attachment 355760
> 
> She is doing her sausage thing


Is that the chair's permanent position now?


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Is that the chair's permanent position now?


Haha maybe.... quite possibly almost definitely. Well, yes


----------



## ebonycat

Matrod said:


> Early start this morning so he's worn out now  he was really sicky yesterday & barely ate a thing but in the early hours of this morning he obviously felt much better & decided I should get up & feed him, just hoping he keeps it down.
> 
> View attachment 355746


Oh no poor Rodney, hope you're feeling better today dear boy. Hugs xx


----------



## Matrod

Rodney's back to normal now, breakfast stayed down & he has consumed a bowl of chicken at a hundred miles a hour for his lunch, had a good wash up & is asleep in his favourite chair now in the conservatory :Cat


----------



## Oneinamillion

"I do love warm weather and cat mint" thought Jiggs


----------



## Summercat

@Oneinamillion 
Jiggs looks pretty against the green:Cat


----------



## Summercat

We have been practicing for the next photo contest. Biggles says the blame for the need for multiple blurry photos lies with the human. Finally we had good light today and better photos.


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> View attachment 355773
> View attachment 355772
> We have been practicing for the next photo contest. Biggles says the blame for the need for multiple blurry photos lies with the human. Finally we had good light today and better photos.


Yeah, the action displayed in these photos is really incredible!


----------



## Oneinamillion

Summercat said:


> @Oneinamillion
> Jiggs looks pretty against the green:Cat


Not quite as camouflaged as usual!!


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Not much in way of incredulity but flying leaps and too fast swings put us in blurry land with my phone 
So we go for more sedate actions but we did take a lot and one not yet shown will be for the contest if we can.:Cat


----------



## Summercat

We call this pose, cat running on bed:


----------



## huckybuck

ebonycat said:


> Brought a new small rug yesterday, the minute I put it down Lady dog claimed it, till this happened
> 
> View attachment 355734
> 
> 
> View attachment 355736
> 
> Safe to say Alfie likes it :Hilarious x


Gorgeous rug and occupant!! Love the colours!


----------



## huckybuck

Hmm I feel a bit mean..we haven’t got any catmint since we re laid the patio! 

Add to shopping list!!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Just loving the weather" thought Jiggs


----------



## Oneinamillion

Lazing on a Sunday Afternoon


----------



## Smuge

Garfield certainly lives up to his name -_-

We had a voucher for 50% off RC cat food from Pets at home. So we bought a giant 10KG sack.

Our 3 eat a mix of beef and chicken raw, lilys kitchen wet and RC dry. They only get a small bowl of dry between them at night, but all 3 love it.

Garfield is a greedy kitten who loves his food, he probably eats as much as the other 2 combined and I suspect that he would eat the bowl if I let him.

Today he finished off his bowl of raw/wet, walked straight over to the huge (sealed) bag of dry and (purring his head off the entire time) tore it open









He had made a huge amount of progress before I noticed what he was doing. I am far from amused... how on earth do I keep that much food fresh?

Its hard to stay mad at him though, he is currently sitting at my feet purring away... no doubt dreaming of food


----------



## Shrike

I'd reseal the damage with stickytape.


----------



## Smuge

Shrike said:


> I'd reseal the damage with stickytape.


Yea I have done that, but he managed to make an impressive amount of holes, that pic is just one side lol


----------



## Whompingwillow

We are having a very peaceful evening, looks like mojo has been painting with his feet again - what a clever boy


----------



## Whompingwillow

Having a conversation with his beloved friend


----------



## Whompingwillow

Oneinamillion said:


> View attachment 355783
> View attachment 355784
> Lazing on a Sunday Afternoon


It is so nice to see more photos of Jiggs. He is a gorgeous boy! @Gallifreyangirl was slacking


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Having a conversation with his beloved friend
> View attachment 355801


A real artist, having such a connection to his paint brush.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> A real artist, having such a connection to his paint brush.


Haha exactly


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> Having a conversation with his beloved friend
> View attachment 355801


Have you told him my card is going to be a watercolour and I would rather he did not use his feet?


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> Have you told him my card is going to be a watercolour and I would rather he did not use his feet?


Haha no not yet, i will have words with him about that....


----------



## Whompingwillow

Sadly I was a minute too late, as saffi was all stretched out on the floor when I poked my head up to see what they were up to, it was a wonderful scene! Mojo made me laugh


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Whompingwillow said:


> It is so nice to see more photos of Jiggs. He is a gorgeous boy! @Gallifreyangirl was slacking


@Whompingwillow Thanks! At least you have @Oneinamillion on the ball with pictures.


----------



## jasperthecat

This is Jasper's latest place from where he can watch the world go by...between the long case clock and front door....He's only just recently started sitting here but already he seems to love it and spends ages sitting there. The problem is that the glazing is obscured glass but it doesn't seem to deter him. I might even put him a clear glazing panel in the fame at bottom just so that he can see everything clearly.
He's absolutely lovely but I just wish he'd learn to clear up the litter debris after using his tray...he's a bit of an untidy boy theses days


----------



## jasperthecat

Smuge said:


> He had made a huge amount of progress before I noticed what he was doing. I am far from amused... how on earth do I keep that much food fresh?


A cautionary tale Smuge.
Jasper eats RC dry too and recently when we visited our caravan we took sufficient for his stay in a good sized tupperware container. However, when we got home, my other half poured the rest of the contents of the 2kg bag into the tupperware container which just filled it, thinking it was better than leaving it in the resealable bag.

Unfortunately I don't think it was a good idea as over the next week or so Jasper seemed to go off the food slightly which was extremely unusual. It eventually dawned on me that the food might have become contaminated after too much exposure to air, even if kept in and decanted from an airtight container and why he wasn't keen on eating it.

He's just turned a year old so I'd already bought him the adult shorthair version of the food to eat once he'd finished off the last of his 2nd age kitten variety. When I'd sussed out that the food may well have gone off I binned over 1Kg of it and opened the new bag of adult.
I half expected him to throw a wobbler at the new food as it's quite large compared to the old food and he's very difficult regarding food but no, he absolutely devoured it without issue.
I think it's far safer to store and dispense the food from the re-sealable bag keeping exposure to air to a minimum rather than in a tupperware container as the latter increases the air exposure when opening and closing it unlike the resealable bag.. One can also squeeze out excess air which is a good way of reducing air contamination.
This is why I've never leave left out more food than he can eat in 12 hours, which means his bowl is invariably empty by then which allows me to change his water after sterilising his double bowl which I carry out twice daily.
My advice FWIW is get another plastic sack and surround the damaged sack to avoid unnecessary air exposure and make the access as small as possible just to get your hands in....


----------



## Smuge

jasperthecat said:


> A cautionary tale Smuge.
> Jasper eats RC dry too and recently when we visited our caravan we took sufficient for his stay in a good sized tupperware container. However, when we got home, my other half poured the rest of the contents of the 2kg bag into the tupperware container which just filled it, thinking it was better than leaving it in the resealable bag.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think it was a good idea as over the next week or so Jasper seemed to go off the food slightly which was extremely unusual. It eventually dawned on me that the food might have become contaminated after too much exposure to air, even if kept in and decanted from an airtight container and why he wasn't keen on eating it.
> 
> He's just turned a year old so I'd already bought him the adult shorthair version of the food to eat once he'd finished off the last of his 2nd age kitten variety. When I'd sussed out that the food may well have gone off I binned over 1Kg of it and opened the new bag of adult.
> I half expected him to throw a wobbler at the new food as it's quite large compared to the old food and he's very difficult regarding food but no, he absolutely devoured it without issue.
> I think it's far safer to store and dispense the food from the re-sealable bag keeping exposure to air to a minimum rather than in a tupperware container as the latter increases the air exposure when opening and closing it unlike the resealable bag.. One can also squeeze out excess air which is a good way of reducing air contamination.
> This is why I've never leave left out more food than he can eat in 12 hours, which means his bowl is invariably empty by then which allows me to change his water after sterilising his double bowl which I carry out twice daily.
> My advice FWIW is get another plastic sack and surround the damaged sack to avoid unnecessary air exposure and make the access as small as possible just to get your hands in....


Thanks for this, I will look into it. Though I have to admit, since the day we brought Tali home we have always kept dry food in a tupperware cereal container


----------



## Smuge

Being naughty is hard work zzz


----------



## Whompingwillow

We had a surprise visit from one of our favourite people in the world this evening. quite a dramatic scene though, no?


----------



## jadeh31

Think I may have been missed when I was away


----------



## Whompingwillow

Sorry for bombarding you with photos, feel like it's been us us us. Now you have to catch up

Good morning from mojo!


----------



## ebonycat

Whompingwillow said:


> Sorry for bombarding you with photos, feel like it's been us us us. Now you have to catch up
> 
> Good morning from mojo!
> View attachment 355820


Good morning chatty, adorable Mojo x


----------



## Charity

Oh Mojo, you great softy xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Curled up Jiggs


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> We had a surprise visit from one of our favourite people in the world this evening. quite a dramatic scene though, no?
> View attachment 355810


Mojo looks like a startled owl here


----------



## Smuge

Just cut the grass, Ash watched from the kitchen and didnt look impressed


----------



## Whompingwillow

What is this suspicious lump








Oh, him


----------



## Matrod

Comfy old sossidge


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Is their somebody out there?" Thought Jiggs (Jiggs meets Tinker)
Also, on another note, really funny story!
So, we are eating dinner and @Gallifreyangirl went to let Jiggs in. While we were eating I could see Jiggs in the hallway going mad for his toys, he was throwing them up in the air and loving his cat nip chicken and home made feather and cat nip toy. I said "wow, Jiggs is really having a great playtime!!" So, I finished my dinner and decided to go and play with Jiggs. I went out into the hall and said "urm, @Gallifreyangirl this isn't Jiggs!!!" It was 17 year old pippa the black cat from next door!!
So, I went to the back door and there was Jiggs waiting to be let in. Pippa was not happy having to leave!! Also, Jiggs was a bit upset at her playing with his toys, but he soon resented them!!
Photo of pippa below! Unfortunately, I did not get one of her playing.


----------



## Paddypaws

It's hot,I've got hot flushes and now I've got 5.5kg of long haired cat sitting on my chest.


----------



## Charity

Bunty's fast asleep behind this flower pot, she didn't even wake up when I got near










Toppy can hear the neighbours talking so he's spying as usual


----------



## ChaosCat

Oneinamillion said:


> View attachment 355843
> 
> "Is their somebody out there?" Thought Jiggs (Jiggs meets Tinker)
> Also, on another note, really funny story!
> So, we are eating dinner and @Gallifreyangirl went to let Jiggs in. While we were eating I could see Jiggs in the hallway going mad for his toys, he was throwing them up in the air and loving his cat nip chicken and home made feather and cat nip toy. I said "wow, Jiggs is really having a great playtime!!" So, I finished my dinner and decided to go and play with Jiggs. I went out into the hall and said "urm, @Gallifreyangirl this isn't Jiggs!!!" It was 17 year old pippa the black cat from next door!!
> So, I went to the back door and there was Jiggs waiting to be let in. Pippa was not happy having to leave!! Also, Jiggs was a bit upset at her playing with his toys, but he soon resented them!!
> Photo of pippa below! Unfortunately, I did not get one of her playing.
> View attachment 355842


That's hilarious! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo is trying to smile for the photo occasion 








Or maybe he is about to burst into his opera singing, his songs ususallly go like this "oh pleeeeease would you take me outside, dear human, oh wouldnt you play with me noooooowww. Oh why arent you listening to me, dear human, meow meow MEOW" and then the rest of it, I dont think you want to hear... not for the faint hearted!

Thought you might want to see the previous photos in action


----------



## ebonycat

Oneinamillion said:


> View attachment 355843
> 
> "Is their somebody out there?" Thought Jiggs (Jiggs meets Tinker)
> Also, on another note, really funny story!
> So, we are eating dinner and @Gallifreyangirl went to let Jiggs in. While we were eating I could see Jiggs in the hallway going mad for his toys, he was throwing them up in the air and loving his cat nip chicken and home made feather and cat nip toy. I said "wow, Jiggs is really having a great playtime!!" So, I finished my dinner and decided to go and play with Jiggs. I went out into the hall and said "urm, @Gallifreyangirl this isn't Jiggs!!!" It was 17 year old pippa the black cat from next door!!
> So, I went to the back door and there was Jiggs waiting to be let in. Pippa was not happy having to leave!! Also, Jiggs was a bit upset at her playing with his toys, but he soon resented them!!
> Photo of pippa below! Unfortunately, I did not get one of her playing.
> View attachment 355842


This made me laugh :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Bunty's fast asleep behind this flower pot, she didn't even wake up when I got near
> 
> View attachment 355844
> 
> 
> Toppy can hear the neighbours talking so he's spying as usual
> 
> View attachment 355845


Oh Toppy you are a funny little fella :Hilarious but oh so very adorable xx


----------



## ebonycat

Alfie still loving the new rug










And I know he's far from being a cat but here's sweet little Charlie (one of five of my Male rescue ratties) sleeping.


----------



## ChaosCat

Ratties, lovely. I used to have rats for many years, too.They were the perfect pets while my sons were little.


----------



## Matrod

ebonycat said:


> Alfie still loving the new rug
> 
> View attachment 355855
> 
> 
> And I know he's far from being a cat but here's sweet little Charlie (one of five of my Male rescue ratties) sleeping.
> View attachment 355856


He's gorgeous! He reminds me of my Little Ben rat who I had before the cats, they're such great pets.


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Ratties, lovely. I used to have rats for many years, too.They were the perfect pets while my sons were little.


They are perfect  x



Matrod said:


> He's gorgeous! He reminds me of my Little Ben rat who I had before the cats, they're such great pets.


They are such loving, sweet little souls  x


----------



## ChaosCat

Even little piratesses move at reduced speed today.
(Yes, they are both on the photo).


----------



## ChaosCat

Looks like Bonny has decided I won't need a bed cover tonight.
It's folded up beneath her so I won't even be able to squeeze in somehow.


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur enjoying a chin tickle :Cat


----------



## Summercat

@Oneinamillion 
Aw I feel a bit bad for pippa, get her a catnip toy as a gift


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Charlie looks adorable :Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Feeling sorry for himself as I think a hairball is brewing..


----------



## huckybuck

Fighting over Aunty @slartibartfast beautiful kicker!!


----------



## Emmasian

Is it Little H who has the hairball on the way? Poor baby lamb. I caught Rafa grooming madly before and gagging on a big clump of fur which he swallowed before I could grab it.

Those kickers are fabulous - where do they come from? Are they the same as the ones from the Cat Chat tombola? I tend to get 4 between 3 as Teddy can get a bit silly about his resources!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 355872
> Feeling sorry for himself as I think a hairball is brewing..


Poor little sad face  hope it's out of his system soon, horrid things.


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 355872
> Feeling sorry for himself as I think a hairball is brewing..


Aww poor Little H, hope he can shift it out of his system soon.
It's horrible when we know they've got a hairball forming x


----------



## Whompingwillow

Oh god, he is terrifying








Saffi goes up there to be meditative company and looks at me so lovingly. mojo on the other hand... well do I need to explain?! The man of the house wants something and he has gone up to the throne to let me know :Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Hilarious ps he has a butternut squash face


----------



## Shrike

Brooke and Mustache having a post breakfast meetup:









It quickly gets a bit too much for old Mustache!


----------



## ebonycat

Alfie playing with his yeowww banana


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Oh god, he is terrifying
> View attachment 355878
> 
> Saffi goes up there to be meditative company and looks at me so lovingly. mojo on the other hand... well do I need to explain?! The man of the house wants something and he has gone up to the throne to let me know :Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Hilarious ps he has a butternut squash face


He does look very imperious Have you sussed out what his majesty wants?
Poor Saffi though. Is this the start of a territorial invasion/takeover?


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> He does look very imperious Have you sussed out what his majesty wants?
> Poor Saffi though. Is this the start of a territorial invasion/takeover?


This  no they're ok (At least I hope not!) she was somewhere else - he just wanted to make sure I saw him in order to gets his needs met...


----------



## Whompingwillow

The mad artist . I think he is chanting








We need a emoticon that's rolling its eyes without a smirk!


----------



## jasperthecat

Well I'm in jasper's bad books this morning! I haven't had time to play with him and judging by hos expression, he's in a bit of a mood.

Normally he'll look directly into the camera if I ask him nicely but he's not having it this morning...nope, he often refuses to even look at you if he's in a mood but pick up one his favourite toys and it's a completely different story! At the moment he's gone off in a huff somewhere in the house but he'll reappear in an instant if he hear's me playing with his toy.

I sometimes get the impression that the world revolves around Jasper in our house!


----------



## Emmasian

Raffsi washing his delighted brother!


----------



## ewelsh

jasperthecat said:


> Well I'm in jasper's bad books this morning! I haven't had time to play with him and judging by hos expression, he's in a bit of a mood.
> 
> Normally he'll look directly into the camera if I ask him nicely but he's not having it this morning...nope, he often refuses to even look at you if he's in a mood but pick up one his favourite toys and it's a completely different story! At the moment he's gone off in a huff somewhere in the house but he'll reappear in an instant if he hear's me playing with his toy.
> 
> I sometimes get the impression that the world revolves around Jasper in our house!


And why have you not had time to play with our beautiful Jasper????


----------



## Tashanasha

jasperthecat said:


> Well I'm in jasper's bad books this morning! I haven't had time to play with him and judging by hos expression, he's in a bit of a mood.
> 
> Normally he'll look directly into the camera if I ask him nicely but he's not having it this morning...nope, he often refuses to even look at you if he's in a mood but pick up one his favourite toys and it's a completely different story! At the moment he's gone off in a huff somewhere in the house but he'll reappear in an instant if he hear's me playing with his toy.
> 
> I sometimes get the impression that the world revolves around Jasper in our house!


He is sooo beautiful! :Cat And he has such a pretty fur color!


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> And why have you not had time to play with our beautiful Jasper????


C'mon, I do have a life too you know!

Actually I had a few things to do this morning...normally it's our together time which mostly consists of play but now and again he has to accept that he can't always be the centre of attention though if you came to my house, most of time you'd think differently!

Since getting Jasper we've had to change our lifestyle to fit in with him but to be fair wasn't difficult and he's adapted extremely well to ours too such as by going with us to the caravan though he really doesn't like the travel part but he's actually far more relaxed and laid back than at home when he gets there.

Since he was a kitten, he's always had his own space under the caravan's rear floor locker which he could just get into via a gap at the end of the bed but since he grew into a bigger lump, we've had to leave one of the small cushions out to allow him access. It's cool down there and comfy too as that's where the brand new caravan carpets are stored which he has commandeered as his personal bed.
At home he's forever wanting to play but at the caravan he's so relaxed and casual he's almost like a different cat. He has 360 degree viewing of everything that goes on around him so doesn't get bored and he seems very happy just to doing his own thing which if I'm honest, surprised me how much he seems to enjoy it. Of course it makes his day if a fly happens to get in....he'll stalk it for hours and invariably Jasper always gets his fly!

I have a bit of painting to do and some new wardrobe door knobs to fit later and then the boy can have my undivided attention.


----------



## jasperthecat

Tashanasha said:


> He is sooo beautiful! :Cat And he has such a pretty fur color!


Thank you. Jasper was the odd one out of the litter of seven. He was the runt and darker in colour than his siblings... I chose him for his personality/nature rather than looks, though everyone who sees him when they visit us comments on his colouring but to us he's just Jasper.

Your little one looks absolutely gorgeous....how about showing us a few pics?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Caught up with a few days of photos! Just lovely! I'm always slow in downloading my pictures from the camera!

Hannah


----------



## idris

it's very difficult to get motivated when those around you are so chillaxed.


----------



## Tashanasha

jasperthecat said:


> Thank you. Jasper was the odd one out of the litter of seven. He was the runt and darker in colour than his siblings... I chose him for his personality/nature rather than looks, though everyone who sees him when they visit us comments on his colouring but to us he's just Jasper.
> 
> Your little one looks absolutely gorgeous....how about showing us a few pics?


Here he is disturbing my OHs Chinese lessons 

Initially I wanted to get a girl, but as soon as I saw this little guy I fell in love with him. He was so playful and outgoing! The first day we brought him home, he was already playing with us, eating and checking out his new home and on the second day he was snuggling and purring :Happy


----------



## Charity

idris said:


> it's very difficult to get motivated when those around you are so chillaxed.
> View attachment 355901


I know what you mean.

This was last night, it was so hot we had the curtains pulled to keep out most of the sun but they had to lie in the one sunny spot in the room


----------



## Matrod

idris said:


> it's very difficult to get motivated when those around you are so chillaxed.
> View attachment 355901


Ooooh Mischief, look at that fluffy tummy :Kiss


----------



## huckybuck

Emmasian said:


> Is it Little H who has the hairball on the way? Poor baby lamb. I caught Rafa grooming madly before and gagging on a big clump of fur which he swallowed before I could grab it.
> 
> Those kickers are fabulous - where do they come from? Are they the same as the ones from the Cat Chat tombola? I tend to get 4 between 3 as Teddy can get a bit silly about his resources!


Yes Little H!! He's got it up thank heavens!!!!!! Will post on the hair ball thread as it's a biggie again!!
Huck has done a bad one and so has Holly - all 3 in the space of 3 days!! 
Grace has just projectiled everywhere but I think she simply ate so much she threw up!!

The kickers are made by Aunty @slartibartfast - she is simply the best kicker maker I know. her work is exquisite and she stuffs them full of drugs!

And the Tombola ones were made by her too - just different animals and different wool.


----------



## Emmasian

Poor darlings, at least they got them up, though it's not nice for you! 

I almost poisoned poor Freya yesterday as I had put antihistamine cream on a load of mozzy bites then dozed off, and she came for cuddles and licked my hand. Immediately she was gurgling, shaking her head and gushing drool. I dived on the phone for the vet who just said calm down, give her a minute...low and behold she stopped drooling and has been fine since. Vet said to monitor her, but for a rather pukey cat she really sorted herself out naturally! Her poor mother on the other hand needed gin and chamomile to get her down off the ceiling!


----------



## ChaosCat

Emmasian said:


> Poor darlings, at least they got them up, though it's not nice for you!
> 
> I almost poisoned poor Freya yesterday as I had put antihistamine cream on a load of mozzy bites then dozed off, and she came for cuddles and licked my hand. Immediately she was gurgling, shaking her head and gushing drool. I dived on the phone for the vet who just said calm down, give her a minute...low and behold she stopped drooling and has been fine since. Vet said to monitor her, but for a rather pukey cat she really sorted herself out naturally! Her poor mother on the other hand needed gin and chamomile to get her down off the ceiling!


Goodness, what a shock!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Poor darlings, at least they got them up, though it's not nice for you!
> 
> I almost poisoned poor Freya yesterday as I had put antihistamine cream on a load of mozzy bites then dozed off, and she came for cuddles and licked my hand. Immediately she was gurgling, shaking her head and gushing drool. I dived on the phone for the vet who just said calm down, give her a minute...low and behold she stopped drooling and has been fine since. Vet said to monitor her, but for a rather pukey cat she really sorted herself out naturally! Her poor mother on the other hand needed gin and chamomile to get her down off the ceiling!


Oh no, so glad things are ok, what a worry!!


----------



## Emmasian

She scared the pants off me! Very efficient little creature though - she literally poured drool water which must have washed out any remnants of the cream other than the nasty taste. Thank heavens most of it must have sunk into my hand. They all had a big pan of stewed chicken as a reward/apology and Freya stuffed her face to my joy.


----------



## huckybuck

Wow!!

At least it tasted horrid to her and she drooled it out!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, wake up! I know you're very tired from being busy at work and on call but I'm just going to sit and stare at you so that the second you open your eyes, I can start to shout at you for my supper"










That's what I woke up to after a little accidental nap at 9.30 last night. Heh.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Emmasian said:


> She scared the pants off me! Very efficient little creature though - she literally poured drool water which must have washed out any remnants of the cream other than the nasty taste. Thank heavens most of it must have sunk into my hand. They all had a big pan of stewed chicken as a reward/apology and Freya stuffed her face to my joy.


How's Freya this morning? I trust she is all good but still giving you the sad face so she can have more chicken licken


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, it's all drizzly outside and I really don't like water on my fur...so I'll just stay here a bit longer, thank you. No no, you just carry on around me"

Apologies for the poor colour, it's from the CatCam


----------



## Charity

Bunty's having one of her "I von't to be alone" days


----------



## ewelsh

Bunty your so funny!

Loulou is having the same moment


----------



## Emmasian

Mrs Funkin said:


> How's Freya this morning? I trust she is all good but still giving you the sad face so she can have more chicken licken


She's grand, thanks for asking. Very strident over telling me that she would prefer a different flavour of Catzfinefood this morning! My little snuggle muffin. Thankfully the mozzy bites are shrivelling fast so hopefully we won't have a repeat incident!


----------



## Whompingwillow

I met with one of our catchat friends today, which was super lovely. And of course they were spoilt
rubbish photos, but good gifts!

Saffi is quite suspicious of this knobbly intruder!








This one on the other hand she loves, its the most perfect gift for her, with all those mini tinsel balls! And she is a fan of how pretty she looks against it too, mainly








In action!








Mojo is a fan of it too, I would say his favourite colour is pink
























Can you guess what she is after here?








The treats were so thoughtful for saffi's specific needs, we had none left so she was so happy
Yep theres more..

Mojo loved this toy, but first he had to suss it out









Its always very difficult to get back in, gues who...








And now mojo is mad at me, again. I do not know why as he has had so many new toys, a tuna dinner and a good play. He jumped up here after shouting at me, to give me the look, and to make sure I have properly seen him , in case I couldnt hear. I better take him outside!








They have both been spoilt - thank you.

They really do love their aunties (and uncles) on catchat


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi is finally wanting to come out with us wherever it is we go every day. Little does she know if I exposed her to the lead and front garden (busy road) she might never forgive me








Mojo is chatting to the birds, it's just too too cute


----------



## ChaosCat

Practising her yoga.


----------



## jadeh31

6 weeks old now!


----------



## Emmasian

Whompingwillow said:


> Saffi is finally wanting to come out with us wherever it is we go every day. Little does she know if I exposed her to the lead and front garden (busy road) she might never forgive me
> View attachment 356025
> 
> Mojo is chatting to the birds, it's just too too cute
> View attachment 356026


Your cats are so sweet and funny, I am making nauseating cooing noises at the photos and I'm sure Teddy just rolled his eyes at me!

I have that orange tiered plastic thing with the rolling balls - bought as a present as compensation for the Cat Chat weekend. Teddy especially has loved it - I keep finding it upside down. Definitely more his IQ than puzzle boards bless him.


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
It is cute how they like to sniff new things:Cat Biggs sometimes grabs with his two front paws to pull items closer to give a proper sniff.
Oh and pink looks good with Mojo but does really suit Saffi.


----------



## Summercat

My cat of the day:


----------



## Summercat

@jadeh31 
So sweet


----------



## Purplecatlover

Sorry I've not been on much, not been very well - but Jaspers been looking after me.


----------



## Charity

Well done Jasper. Hope you're feeling better now Faye


----------



## Charity

Just caught a funny moment


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Your cats are so sweet and funny, I am making nauseating cooing noises at the photos and I'm sure Teddy just rolled his eyes at me!
> 
> I have that orange tiered plastic thing with the rolling balls - bought as a present as compensation for the Cat Chat weekend. Teddy especially has loved it - I keep finding it upside down. Definitely more his IQ than puzzle boards bless him.


Awww and I am sure he did, soppy mummy - but its ok when it involves saffi and mojo (they give you kisses)
You know that toy was good for a while, but because I dont put it away anymore, it gets completely ignored now!



Summercat said:


> View attachment 356058
> My cat of the day:


No way, I met exactly the same cat today! 








And this one too









Mojo needs to wee, but he also wants to come play with the new toy I am waving at Saffi lol what a sausage he is. I do that sometimes too though... having to pee is highly inconvenient


----------



## ChaosCat

Would you mind letting me care about my hygiene in private?


----------



## Emmasian

It's a hard life being a Pumpkin Pussycat...


----------



## Smuge

What is "cats aren't supposed to spend so much time upside down" supposed to mean?


----------



## SuboJvR

SPOT THE JOEY

We bought our first home in November. With finances a little tight (vet bills lol) we still have these open wardrobes in the spare room until we get something closed... scuse all the random rubbish...


----------



## ChaosCat

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 356103
> 
> 
> SPOT THE JOEY
> 
> We bought our first home in November. With finances a little tight (vet bills lol) we still have these open wardrobes in the spare room until we get something closed... scuse all the random rubbish...


You don't want to exchange this for a closed wardrobe? You can't do that! Such a perfect playground for little Joey!


----------



## SuboJvR

ChaosCat said:


> You don't want to exchange this for a closed wardrobe? You can't do that! Such a perfect playground for little Joey!


I know... maybe I need to just clear away all the rubbish instead!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, why is it raining? Why? I just want to go outside but I hate the rain. Is it any wonder I'm being picky with my food and look grumpy? I'm trapped! Trapped I tell you!"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 356103
> 
> 
> SPOT THE JOEY


Hahaha! L'il man, that's a pretty cool place to hide...who'd have thought you get a kitty when you choose a jumper


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, why is it raining? Why? I just want to go outside but I hate the rain. Is it any wonder I'm being picky with my food and look grumpy? I'm trapped! Trapped I tell you!"
> 
> View attachment 356113


Oh dear, he does look a bit unhappy today. Cheer up Oscar, it can't last forever


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Oh dear, he does look a bit unhappy today. Cheer up Oscar, it can't last forever


It's like it is the end of the world isn't it? Looks like it might brighten up a bit later, so he can have a little skip around the puddles on the patio before tea. Not that he likes puddles...or skipping...layful


----------



## Charity

We were out in the garden at 6.00 this morning when it was quite nice, now Its been raining here too. Its very quiet other than the noise of snoring coming from this direction


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, all I shall say Oscar, is be careful what you wish for. He went outside, had his first venture up the tree...quite high (!!), clever boy easily got down. Human mother had a very high heart rate!

Then he was walking around near our furniture, which is covered, suddenly he starts making the low moaning noise, tail bushy...then I see a cat that lives on the next road along (it's quite vicious, it's attacked three of our close neighbours cats, caused a lot of damage to one of them). Oscar met this cat the other day and came running to us, the cat didn't come over the fence then...he came slowly inside to me and we scared the other one off from under the tarpaulin. Our new neighbours have just adopted two <1 year old cats from the same rescue we did but unfortunately the old man who used to live there apparently welcomed this "vicious" cat into his house, so it thinks all of this is it's territory as well now I think. Oscar hasn't been spraying around our garden for a while, I reckon he might again when he feels like he can go out - needs to make his mark. On the plus side, after his adventures, he was hungry and he's eaten some rabbit bozita (on it's own, no felix!) of his own volition. So every cloud and all that...!

So now he's inside, just by the conservatory door, surveying his garden


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, all I shall say Oscar, is be careful what you wish for. He went outside, had his first venture up the tree...quite high (!!), clever boy easily got down. Human mother had a very high heart rate!
> 
> Then he was walking around near our furniture, which is covered, suddenly he starts making the low moaning noise, tail bushy...then I see a cat that lives on the next road along (it's quite vicious, it's attacked three of our close neighbours cats, caused a lot of damage to one of them). Oscar met this cat the other day and came running to us, the cat didn't come over the fence then...he came slowly inside to me and we scared the other one off from under the tarpaulin. Our new neighbours have just adopted two <1 year old cats from the same rescue we did but unfortunately the old man who used to live there apparently welcomed this "vicious" cat into his house, so it thinks all of this is it's territory as well now I think. Oscar hasn't been spraying around our garden for a while, I reckon he might again when he feels like he can go out - needs to make his mark. On the plus side, after his adventures, he was hungry and he's eaten some rabbit bozita (on it's own, no felix!) of his own volition. So every cloud and all that...!
> 
> So now he's inside, just by the conservatory door, surveying his garden


Glad you both survived today's adventures!


----------



## Psygon

Neighbours cat... Not bothered by an audience :-D


----------



## Shrike

Awwl! Looks like one of Brooke's long lost sisters! Rub that belly at your peril!


----------



## Psygon

Here's a pic if her 

She doesn't mind belly rubs! We had 15 mins if cuddles earlier since I'm currently minding the cats while owner away


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> Neighbours cat... Not bothered by an audience :-D
> 
> View attachment 356135
> 
> 
> View attachment 356136


That second photo is so cute. All we needed was for the last cat to groom the one ahead of him/her


----------



## ChaosCat

A truely chilled cat sleeps in the middle of the lawn. I didn't think they would sleep like this outside in the garden.


----------



## Lavellan

Cosmo has an... interesting new way of sleeping.


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 356160
> 
> A truely chilled cat sleeps in the middle of the lawn. I didn't think they would sleep like this outside in the garden.


So relaxed and serene. Gorgeous!


----------



## Psygon

Lavellan said:


> Cosmo has an... interesting new way of sleeping.
> 
> View attachment 356164


That's the I'm too hot sleeping pose in our house!


----------



## Cully

Lavellan said:


> Cosmo has an... interesting new way of sleeping.
> 
> View attachment 356164


Snap! Believe it or not Misty is lying on a tea tray. Huh! The mind boggles.


----------



## Cully

Cully said:


> Snap! Believe it or not Misty is lying on a tea tray. Huh! The mind boggles.





Cully said:


> Snap! Believe it or not Misty is lying on a tea tray. Huh! The mind boggles.


Sorry, brain fog, I forgot to send pic, Doh!￼ there is no 'snap' without the pic.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Lavellan said:


> Cosmo has an... interesting new way of sleeping.
> 
> View attachment 356164




Lovely to see cosmo - he is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Reach for the sky" Hummed Jiggs to himself.


----------



## sandy-cat

Sandy is practicing his cat yoga/flexibility...


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi is having a bed issue again... I think by the end of it, she wont use any (she still doesnt use her once-upon-a-time-favourite bed, and the ceiling high one on top of the cabinet, ever since she fell out of them)
















She did seem quite happy being slanted in mid air though.. so theres hope for this one!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Demon eyes" sung to the tune of Hungry Eyes in Jiggs Head!
Jiggs always gets a little possessed, when the flying monkeys come out to play!:Spiderman


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

"Do, do, do, da, da, da, da, the lion sleeps tonight!!"


----------



## Lavellan

Whompingwillow said:


> Lovely to see cosmo - he is such a handsome boy!


He appreciates it!


----------



## Joy84

I 've had a supervised bath last night


----------



## Whompingwillow

Joy84 said:


> I 've had a supervised bath last night
> View attachment 356230


Scrutinised more like!


----------



## Emmasian

Taking Raffsi to the vet this afternoon because the poor lad is scratching his ear alot. Put the carrier in the hall and he was straight in there! Only cat in history who likes the carrier! Too early alas so it might be a different story when I have to put him in for real...


----------



## Smuge

So let me get this straight. The hairdryer is the enemy? But fans? fans are fun?


----------



## ewelsh

Cat Gargoyle










Spot who thinks my honeysuckle needs tidying up!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Taking Raffsi to the vet this afternoon because the poor lad is scratching his ear alot. Put the carrier in the hall and he was straight in there! Only cat in history who likes the carrier! Too early alas so it might be a different story when I have to put him in for real...
> 
> View attachment 356249


I hope you get some answers, at least he loves the carrier! Poor scratchy ear xxx


----------



## MilleD

Look at this idiot...


----------



## Cully

I really love the Fat Sleepy Face look, even though she's not a fat cat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, you've left me all day with human daddy. I'm that bothered about eating...maybe I gave another hairball on the way"

He ate about 80g of brekkie, only about 50g at tea time. He did this when he had the hairball back in April. I was feeling marginally more relaxed...that's out the window then :/ he looks conked out as he'd just woken up on the cat cam and whizzed off to the loo for another of his giant poops!


----------



## SbanR

Emmasian said:


> Taking Raffsi to the vet this afternoon because the poor lad is scratching his ear alot. Put the carrier in the hall and he was straight in there! Only cat in history who likes the carrier! Too early alas so it might be a different story when I have to put him in for real...
> 
> View attachment 356249


What are those interesting rolls in the background? Homemade cat scratching posts?


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> What are those interesting rolls in the background? Homemade cat scratching posts?


I was thinking that too loll


----------



## Whompingwillow

This toy from aunty @Summercat has been a hit - and can you see its a mini roll of corrugated cardboard, I love that


----------



## Tashanasha

The only rule we had for him was not to go on the table, but this seems to be his new favorite spot  It's probably my fault for keeping the fruit bowl empty.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Pretty cat in a box


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Whompingwillow said:


> Pretty cat in a box
> View attachment 356290


So pretty...I love how soft she looks too  now if you could just pop her in the teleporter for a bit of a snuggle with me, that would be great.


----------



## SbanR

Tashanasha said:


> The only rule we had for him was not to go on the table, but this seems to be his new favorite spot  It's probably my fault for keeping the fruit bowl empty.


You'll soon have to get him a new, larger bowl


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> So pretty...I love how soft she looks too  now if you could just pop her in the teleporter for a bit of a snuggle with me, that would be great.


Sadly for you, she isnt that into snuggling! But she is so soft its true


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It seems to be a common trait the, “not into snuggling”...I’m glad it’s not just Oscar though, that makes me feel better (I always thought cats liked a snuggle until we got one!). I shall continue to admire Saffi from afar then


----------



## Whompingwillow

She loves being admired from afar.
She isnt snuggly, but she is effectionate and loving and lovely


----------



## ebonycat

Tashanasha said:


> The only rule we had for him was not to go on the table, but this seems to be his new favorite spot  It's probably my fault for keeping the fruit bowl empty.


How adorable :Kiss 
Soon you're gonna need a bigger bowl


----------



## Matrod

Emmasian said:


> Taking Raffsi to the vet this afternoon because the poor lad is scratching his ear alot. Put the carrier in the hall and he was straight in there! Only cat in history who likes the carrier! Too early alas so it might be a different story when I have to put him in for real...
> 
> View attachment 356249


How's Raffsi's ear? Hope it was as easy to get him in the carrier at vet time!


----------



## Charity

Just popped in for a game and a cuddle for a few minutes this morning then he was gone


----------



## Tashanasha

SbanR said:


> You'll soon have to get him a new, larger bowl





ebonycat said:


> How adorable :Kiss
> Soon you're gonna need a bigger bowl


At least that bowl will be used, unlike several cat-beds we just waisted our money on


----------



## Charity

:Singing When this old world starts getting me down
And people are just too much for me to face....
On the roof, it's peaceful as can be
And there the world below can't bother me :Singing










_If you remember who sang this originally you're older than you look _


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> :Singing When this old world starts getting me down
> And people are just too much for me to face....
> On the roof, it's peaceful as can be
> And there the world below can't bother me :Singing
> 
> View attachment 356308


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Libby wanted the packets of Dreamies hidden ( or so I thought ) in the pantry, on route she knocked down a packet of brown sugar :Yawn 
I mean of all the things in the pantry why sugar :Banghead I wish you could see how deep the pile is :Arghh


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> Libby wanted the packets of Dreamies hidden ( or so I thought ) in the pantry, on route she knocked down a packet of brown sugar :Yawn
> I mean of all the things in the pantry why sugar :Banghead I wish you could see how deep the pile is :Arghh
> 
> View attachment 356309
> 
> 
> View attachment 356310


I understood the story but it took me ages to understand how the photos of 100 cans of lily's kitchen was connected.... and then I spotted the brown sugar !


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Libby wanted the packets of Dreamies hidden ( or so I thought ) in the pantry, on route she knocked down a packet of brown sugar :Yawn
> I mean of all the things in the pantry *why sugar* :Banghead I wish you could see how deep the pile is :Arghh
> 
> View attachment 356309
> 
> 
> View attachment 356310


Why? Because it is the the biggest nuisance, of course.


----------



## Soozi

Mum sayz Iz getting fats....
I tell her go on then just measure my waist! If you dare!


----------



## Whompingwillow

My little love


----------



## Matrod

Soozi said:


> View attachment 356313
> Mum sayz Iz getting fats....
> I tell her go on then just measure my waist! If you dare!


Don't listen to her Liddy! You're just extra cuddly :Kiss


----------



## Cully

Couldn't find her. Eventually looked under the footstool (her latest hidey hole), to find a very sleepy Misty who was most annoyed at being disturbed


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> I understood the story but it took me ages to understand how the photos of 100 cans of lily's kitchen was connected.... and then I spotted the brown sugar !


I had to use a magnifying glass to spot it


----------



## ebonycat

Soozi said:


> View attachment 356313
> Mum sayz Iz getting fats....
> I tell her go on then just measure my waist! If you dare!





Matrod said:


> Don't listen to her Liddy! You're just extra cuddly :Kiss


I agree, don't listen to her Liddy.
You are purrfect the way you are :Kiss xx


----------



## Soozi

Just wanted to share this! It’s my friend’s two cats! They love each other really lol!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Soozi said:


> Just wanted to share this! It's my friend's two cats! They love each other really lol!!!
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4v9dgf500iev7g5/IMG_5975 (1).MOV?dl=0


I cant seem to view that :-/


----------



## Whompingwillow

I met with @Summercat whilst she was in London and she spoiled them with treats and toys - here is saffi enjoying them whilst mojo laps up food she cant have


----------



## Whompingwillow

Soozi said:


> Just wanted to share this! It's my friend's two cats! They love each other really lol!!!
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4v9dgf500iev7g5/IMG_5975 (1).MOV?dl=0


I can see now, I am being an idiot again (I just had to click on continue to site/or download app oops!)


----------



## Charity

I've spent most of the afternoon in the loo feeling lousy (sorry, too much information), think I've picked up a bug. I've now gone to bed for a while but, fear not, my trusty nurse is on hand looking after me, or rather he isn't because he's gone to sleep on my lap. Honestly!


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> I've spent most of the afternoon in the loo feeling lousy (sorry, too much information), think I've picked up a bug. I've now gone to bed for a while but, fear not, my trusty nurse is on hand looking after me, or rather he isn't because he's gone to sleep on my lap. Honestly!
> 
> View attachment 356351


Your nurse is sending you good vibes while he relaxes. 
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I've spent most of the afternoon in the loo feeling lousy (sorry, too much information), think I've picked up a bug. I've now gone to bed for a while but, fear not, my trusty nurse is on hand looking after me, or rather he isn't because he's gone to sleep on my lap. Honestly!
> 
> View attachment 356351


He's holding you safe in his arms


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I've spent most of the afternoon in the loo feeling lousy (sorry, too much information), think I've picked up a bug. I've now gone to bed for a while but, fear not, my trusty nurse is on hand looking after me, or rather he isn't because he's gone to sleep on my lap. Honestly!
> 
> View attachment 356351


Aww well done nurse Toppy, keeping a watchful eye & paw on Mum.
Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> I've spent most of the afternoon in the loo feeling lousy (sorry, too much information), think I've picked up a bug. I've now gone to bed for a while but, fear not, my trusty nurse is on hand looking after me, or rather he isn't because he's gone to sleep on my lap. Honestly!
> 
> View attachment 356351


Hope you feel better, it looks like you are in good hands xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Chasing ones sister through the garden and being chased in return takes its toll.


----------



## Matrod

Charity said:


> I've spent most of the afternoon in the loo feeling lousy (sorry, too much information), think I've picked up a bug. I've now gone to bed for a while but, fear not, my trusty nurse is on hand looking after me, or rather he isn't because he's gone to sleep on my lap. Honestly!
> 
> View attachment 356351


Poor you, hope you feel better soon. Good boy Toppy looking after the slave like that.


----------



## huckybuck

Hope you feel better soon @Charity and it's just a 24 hour thing xx


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Emmasian

Matrod said:


> How's Raffsi's ear? Hope it was as easy to get him in the carrier at vet time!


Thanks for asking - he was such a good boy, but the whole thing was a right palaver. Think I will do a thread on it to get everyone's advice xc


----------



## Soozi

Get well charity! xxx


----------



## ebonycat

The little, but loveable terror


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Get well charity! xxx


Only now catching up xx get well soon @Charity xxx

Also @Emmasian - only now going through this thread. How is little man? What did the vet say about his ear xx


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 356366


Your cats wear slippers in the house? Marvellous! You have them housetrained to perfection. Mine come in with dirty paws all the time.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Your cats wear slippers in the house? Marvellous! You have them housetrained to perfection. Mine come in with dirty paws all the time.


You have me in stitches with your replies lol xxx


----------



## ebonycat

@Charity Hope you're feeling better this morning & nurse Toppy is still looking after you xx


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> @Charity Hope you're feeling better this morning & nurse Toppy is still looking after you xx


Yes, thank you, not quite 100% but defintely vastly improved since yesterday though when OH gets up, I think I'll profess fraility for another few hours (payback time) . Toppy's off duty at the moment, comes on about 8. Typical it had to be the day I was looking after my friend's cats, at teatime OH had to drive me to her house, normally I'd go on my own and stay a while but I felt so rotten and just looking at a plate of Felix turned me green yesterday so it was a very short visit. :Vomit


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> Yes, thank you, not quite 100% but defintely vastly improved since yesterday though when OH gets up, I think I'll profess fraility for another few hours (payback time) . Toppy's off duty at the moment, comes on about 8. Typical it had to be the day I was looking after my friend's cats, at teatime OH had to drive me to her house, normally I'd go on my own and stay a while but I felt so rotten and just looking at a plate of Felix turned me green yesterday so it was a very short visit. :Vomit


Aww @Charity - stomach bugs make you lousy :,-( be sure to keep up with ur fluids, little and often, so you don't become dehydrated and hopefully you're over the worst of it now xx fingers crossed for you that you'll be back to 100% very soon and I agree a day taking it easy wouldn't hurt ❤ Get well soon lovely lady. Glad to hear you feel better. I think it's because you have a good nurse taking care of you lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Yes, thank you, not quite 100% but defintely vastly improved since yesterday though when OH gets up, I think I'll profess fraility for another few hours (payback time) . Toppy's off duty at the moment, comes on about 8. Typical it had to be the day I was looking after my friend's cats, at teatime OH had to drive me to her house, normally I'd go on my own and stay a while but I felt so rotten and just looking at a plate of Felix turned me green yesterday so it was a very short visit. :Vomit


Glad you feel better. Stomach bugs are :Hungover:Hungover:Hungover. Do keep it quiet today, if you get up and about to early you will hinder reconvalescence and it only takes longer- that wouldn't be nice for your OH at all.


----------



## SbanR

Hope your improvement continues @Charity . I would play on your "frailty" for longer than just a bit; make it the whole day say this heat has taken the stuffing out of you
Will Bunty be taking over nursing duties for a while?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi was really happy to just sit there with him. But mojo got quite angry at her for daring to try share








He bit her as much as his soft heart could before running off crying 

Peaceful Saffi and the great British bakeoff









Can I just throw in here please as I dont feel like making a whole post, Saffi has been throwing up a lot recently  waaah - We have fallen a bit off the good food flow wagon we were on so I know that is why. I need to break into my savings to order more food, as I accidentally ordered 30 cans of game instead of venison on the German site, only got it some days ago! Humph. @ChaosCat I am tempted to give you my password to get it right for me lol :Arghh (my neighbour is German, but she has been so busy. I will have to grab her when she is not to help) I got it right the first time - not sure what happened this time. My tablet doesnt translate the page for me sadly and I wont be in an office until Thursday (it does give an option to translate on proper computers) I have been giving her some James well beloved, but I have a feeling that is a culprit to the vomitting as I stopped serving the game as soon as I noticed, which was pretty quickly - she has such a sensitive little stomach!  Mojo's is so strong, touch wood - maybe thats due to his good upbringing before coming to me, and hers the opposite?! Maybe she is just unlucky, poor girl. She started circling me this morning at no mans hour, then vomited all over the bed. But she has been throwing up a lot this week, in comparison to usual - which is never. I am almost sure its food related and not hairball. Thank you for letting me vent here! I didnt plan to actually  sozzies


----------



## Charity

Clairabella said:


> Aww @Charity - stomach bugs make you lousy :,-( be sure to keep up with ur fluids, little and often, so you don't become dehydrated and hopefully you're over the worst of it now xx fingers crossed for you that you'll be back to 100% very soon and I agree a day taking it easy wouldn't hurt ❤ Get well soon lovely lady. Glad to hear you feel better. I think it's because you have a good nurse taking care of you lol xx





ChaosCat said:


> Glad you feel better. Stomach bugs are :Hungover:Hungover:Hungover. Do keep it quiet today, if you get up and about to early you will hinder reconvalescence and it only takes longer- that wouldn't be nice for your OH at all.





SbanR said:


> Hope your improvement continues @Charity . I would play on your "frailty" for longer than just a bit; make it the whole day say this heat has taken the stuffing out of you
> Will Bunty be taking over nursing duties for a while?


Thanks so much for your concern, that's kind. Good job its Sunday. @SbanR, neither of them are bothered about nursing duties now as no one has got their breakfast yet which is far more important.


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Saffi was really happy to just sit there with him. But mojo got quite angry at her for daring to try share
> View attachment 356398
> 
> He bit her as much as his soft heart could before running off crying
> 
> Peaceful Saffi and the great British bakeoff
> View attachment 356399
> 
> 
> Can I just throw in here please as I dont feel like making a whole post, Saffi has been throwing up a lot recently  waaah - We have fallen a bit off the good food flow wagon we were on so I know that is why. I need to break into my savings to order more food, as I accidentally ordered 30 cans of game instead of venison on the German site, only got it some days ago! Humph. @ChaosCat I am tempted to give you my password to get it right for me lol :Arghh (my neighbour is German, but she has been so busy. I will have to grab her when she is not to help) I got it right the first time - not sure what happened this time. My tablet doesnt translate the page for me sadly and I wont be in an office until Thursday (it does give an option to translate on proper computers) I have been giving her some James well beloved, but I have a feeling that is a culprit to the vomitting as I stopped serving the game as soon as I noticed, which was pretty quickly - she has such a sensitive little stomach!  Mojo's is so strong, touch wood - maybe thats due to his good upbringing before coming to me, and hers the opposite?! Maybe she is just unlucky, poor girl. She started circling me this morning at no mans hour, then vomited all over the bed. But she has been throwing up a lot this week, in comparison to usual - which is never. I am almost sure its food related and not hairball. Thank you for letting me vent here! I didnt plan to actually  sozzies


If I can help you in any way to sort things I'll be very happy to do so. If you want a mail translated I can easily do that. Or call custom service on your behalf. Just tell me.


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Are there any foods you can buy locally she can eat till you can make a next big order? Shame she reacted to the James Well beloved. Can she eat turkey and goose?


----------



## ewelsh

Just catching up

@Charity sorry to read your under the weather, I'd drag it out for...ummm say 6 months for pay back  Toppy hugging you like that is priceless!

@huckybuck is that my lovely Holly or Gracie with the slippers, I get confused as they seem to change colour with the seasons.

@ebonycat perfect bed for a black cat 

@ChaosCat we don't often see a photo of Annie without Bonnie so weird!

@Whompingwillow I love that photo of Mojo and Saffi, you can see Mojo isn't particularly happy but the beautiful Saffi is sooooo sweet and gentle.
I love GBB too


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Are there any foods you can buy locally she can eat till you can make a next big order? Shame she reacted to the James Well beloved. Can she eat turkey and goose?


She has thrown up every time I tried to give her turkey, so I dont think its worth the risk - I am not sure about goose - but I have never seen goose as a single protien in local shops - I got the James well beloved from my local pet shop - they have a lot of the standard good quality food like thrive, applaws etc but I havent seen anything she can have like pork or venison


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> If I can help you in any way to sort things I'll be very happy to do so. If you want a mail translated I can easily do that. Or call custom service on your behalf. Just tell me.


Thank you too much. I emailed customer service in English - quite cheeky  and they did email me back in English. They said i could return it, but it doesnt feel worth it after the postage cost! Mojo will eat it here and there, and I could give it to a shelter if not. Actually what you can do is send me the link to 200g of venison cans and I will save the tab lol https://www.fuettern-mit-spass.de/?ActionCall=WebActionArticleSearch&BranchId=0&Params[SearchParam]=Ropocat&Params[SearchInDescription]=
And catz finefoods pork actually, pleasey please! So that I can be lazy, and definitely not make a mistake again <3 DANKE!
Thank you! I wish I knew German and languages in general


----------



## Summercat

Ah so just pork or venison. I was going to say Aatu which is local for you has a goose and turkey but that won't work. So many things have chicken, I try to limit chicken as a precaution and found the goose and turkey.
How is she with fish?


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> Just catching up
> 
> @Charity sorry to read your under the weather, I'd drag it out for...ummm say 6 months for pay back  Toppy hugging you like that is priceless!
> 
> @huckybuck is that my lovely Holly or Gracie with the slippers, I get confused as they seem to change colour with the seasons.
> 
> @ebonycat perfect bed for a black cat
> 
> @ChaosCat we don't often see a photo of Annie without Bonnie so weird!
> 
> @Whompingwillow I love that photo of Mojo and Saffi, you can see Mojo isn't particularly happy but the beautiful Saffi is sooooo sweet and gentle.
> I love GBB too


Its his "I am going to beat you up" face. Saffi just tried to slip in there with him, bless her.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Ah so just pork or venison. I was going to say Aatu which is local for you has a goose and turkey but that won't work. So many things have chicken, I try to limit chicken as a precaution and found the goose and turkey.
> How is she with fish?


Thank you so much. I have not heard of Aatu? I will do a google search on that - you know more about my local area then I do 
Yes its very hard her allergies, because she cant have chicken or fish - it makes her itchy |:-/ She somehow developed a lot of sensitivities, unlucky


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Ah so just pork or venison. I was going to say Aatu which is local for you has a goose and turkey but that won't work. So many things have chicken, I try to limit chicken as a precaution and found the goose and turkey.
> How is she with fish?


Oh I am seeing its a food brand name


----------



## Summercat

Yes, what I meant by local, sorry is UK made, so you would not need to order it from abroad but could find maybe not in your district but somewhere not far I would think. I have bought Aatu here for Biggles, and the varieties I have seen, all but the goose and turkey have some chicken. There may be other varieties I have not seen. 
They have fruit and I just pick that out before offering it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I had the best day yesterday. Lots of yummy things to eat - I was such a good boy and tried them all. Look what I've found now though, a newly hatched birdie egg with the yolk still wet and shiny on the grass..."


----------



## Matrod




----------



## Summercat

When in London, I was happily able to meet up with @Whompingwillow, who kindly retrieved some orders for me as well as gave Biggles and myself some presents:Cat
I had an overnight flight which I was recovering from yesterday but last night we began to play with our new toys.
Here is one, I have never seen before that Biggles loved. It says silvervine in English and Katzenminze in German, maybe catmint?
This was a gift from @Whompingwillow, Mojo and Saffi


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> View attachment 356416
> View attachment 356412
> View attachment 356410
> When in London, I was happily able to meet up with @Whompingwillow, who kindly retrieved some orders for me as well as gave Biggles and myself some presents:Cat
> I had an overnight flight which I was recovering from yesterday but last night we began to play with our new toys.
> Here is one, I have never seen before that Biggles loved. It says silvervine in English and Katzenminze in German, maybe catmint?
> This was a gift from @Whompingwillow, Mojo and Saffi


 
Love the third photo of biggywiggles
Glad he is enjoying the toy (I thought slivering was different to catmint?)


----------



## QOTN

I have silvervine sticks so I think it must be a shrub whereas catmint is a herbaceous plant.


----------



## ewelsh

Matrod said:


> View attachment 356413
> View attachment 356415


Oh Rodders, don't those geraniums compliment you  lovely to see you about and about enjoying the sun xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Yes, what I meant by local, sorry is UK made, so you would not need to order it from abroad but could find maybe not in your district but somewhere not far I would think. I have bought Aatu here for Biggles, and the varieties I have seen, all but the goose and turkey have some chicken. There may be other varieties I have not seen.
> They have fruit and I just pick that out before offering it.


i think they sell it in [email protected], which isnt far from me, just a little bus journey! But its no use for Saffi anyways - thank you. 
I never know hwy some ingredients are added to catfood. There is one I see in Morrisons that has all these fancy herbs in - I think Harrington's is the make..


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
I see chicken a lot as a cheap filler. The food may highlight another protein but looking at the ingredient list chicken is often on there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Whompingwillow said:


> i think they sell it in [email protected], which isnt far from me, just a little bus journey! But its no use for Saffi anyways - thank you.
> I never know hwy some ingredients are added to catfood. There is one I see in Morrisons that has all these fancy herbs in - I think Harrington's is the make..


Oscar had a new food yesterday that had apple something or other in it, with game, tuna & pasta! What a combo. I wonder how they taste test for cats, they are such fussy things!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> I see chicken a lot as a cheap filler. The food may highlight another protein but looking at the ingredient list chicken is often on there.


Yes it's both a shame that that's the case and that she is allergic to the ingredients that come up in most foods (but it makes sense that she is too because of that exact reason)


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar had a new food yesterday that had apple something or other in it, with game, tuna & pasta! What a combo. I wonder how they taste test for cats, they are such fussy things!


Weird. More for us humans that!


----------



## Matrod

Good job his wicker chair has leg holes


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> View attachment 356416
> View attachment 356412
> View attachment 356410
> When in London, I was happily able to meet up with @Whompingwillow, who kindly retrieved some orders for me as well as gave Biggles and myself some presents:Cat
> I had an overnight flight which I was recovering from yesterday but last night we began to play with our new toys.
> Here is one, I have never seen before that Biggles loved. It says silvervine in English and *Katzenminze in German*, maybe catmint?
> This was a gift from @Whompingwillow, Mojo and Saffi


Katzenminze is catmint really. Silvervine sticks are offered as chewing sticks, no idea why they are called Katzenminze also- I saw them on amazone.de.
https://www.amazon.de/Katzenminze-P...528032241&sr=8-1&keywords=katzenminze+stangen

Maybe to make us stupid Germans buy them as we trust catmint and might not trust silvervine.


----------



## Summercat

Ah ok thanks @ChaosCat, I thought it sounded as if it might translate from the German as catmint.


----------



## Emmasian

Mummy's good good brave baby boy


----------



## SbanR

DLH


----------



## Cully

Totally chilled Misty.


----------



## Emmasian

Anyone tried these? Bought them as an experiment and my guys virtually mugged me for them! Can't comment on their hairball easing powers though.


----------



## Charity

Its a hot day so Mr and Mrs T are relaxing in the shade of their pen this afternoon


----------



## Summercat

@Emmasian 
Nope but have seen that brand a lot here, will look for those. I tried their kitty vits with taurine but Biggs didn't go for them.


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
Looks a nice couple:Cat


----------



## Emmasian

Charity said:


> Its a hot day so Mr and Mrs T are relaxing in the shade of their pen this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 356455


That's so sweet! They're just like an old married couple!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"It's soooo hot!! I just need to stretch out under that ceiling fan!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Cully

Oneinamillion said:


> View attachment 356461
> "It's soooo hot!! I just need to stretch out under that ceiling fan!" Thought Jiggs


Absolutely love it. :Hilarious


----------



## Emmasian

I don't have a photo, but Teddy got round the heat issue by climbing into the middle of a storm soaked shrub so he was drenched. As always he came trotting in beaming and threw himself on me, soaking me as well. I towelled him dry only to have him run out the door straight back into his shrub again! Decided to respect his life choices!


----------



## Joy84

ChaosCat said:


> Katzenminze is catmint really. Silvervine sticks are offered as chewing sticks, no idea why they are called Katzenminze also- I saw them on amazone.de.
> https://www.amazon.de/Katzenminze-P...528032241&sr=8-1&keywords=katzenminze+stangen
> 
> Maybe to make us stupid Germans buy them as we trust catmint and might not trust silvervine.





Summercat said:


> Ah ok thanks @ChaosCat, I thought it sounded as if it might translate from the German as catmint.


I'm pretty sure that when I bought silvervine on ebay it said it's a "special" japanese catnip. Different to "normal" catnip.
I don't know if it's true but what I do know is that Phoebe doesn't react to catnip but goes crazy for silvervine so I definitely consider them two different things!


----------



## Joy84

The tree is over 5 years old and she never slept on that shelf before today :Jawdrop


----------



## Soozi

Emmasian said:


> Anyone tried these? Bought them as an experiment and my guys virtually mugged me for them! Can't comment on their hairball easing powers though.
> 
> View attachment 356453


They are probably malt?


----------



## QOTN

ChaosCat said:


> Katzenminze is catmint really. Silvervine sticks are offered as chewing sticks, no idea why they are called Katzenminze also- I saw them on amazone.de.
> https://www.amazon.de/Katzenminze-P...528032241&sr=8-1&keywords=katzenminze+stangen
> 
> Maybe to make us stupid Germans buy them as we trust catmint and might not trust silvervine.


These are the silvervine sticks I bought. The cats who test my toys for me appear to be stoned when they have them. Their owners give them silvervine when they want a quiet evening.









Presumably the toys contain the dried leaves since the effect appears to be different.


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> These are the silvervine sticks I bought. The cats who test my toys for me appear to be stoned when they have them. Their owners give them silvervine when they want a quiet evening.
> View attachment 356466
> 
> 
> Presumably the toys contain the dried leaves since the effect appears to be different.


I think I need some!


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> I think I need some!


I think you need good teeth, although apparently they are easier if soaked in warm water for 2 hours. Shall I send you some????


----------



## ChaosCat

QOTN said:


> I think you need good teeth, although apparently they are easier if soaked in warm water for 2 hours. Shall I send you some????


You don't think she had Mojo in mind more than herself? :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

Reading up if true, valerian is a sedative to humans and does the opposite to cats.

@Whompingwillow 
Next time I will bring you some liquid, if you cannot find it, they sell it here in little bottles, supposed to be the strongest form. Ok for humans but not cats in liquid.


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> I think you need good teeth, although apparently they are easier if soaked in warm water for 2 hours. Shall I send you some????


Haha ok that would be good. I have never no experience of silverine sticks! Maybe we can all have a chew and be stoned for an evening, sounds lovely


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Reading up if true, valerian is a sedative to humans and does the opposite to cats.
> 
> @Whompingwillow
> Next time I will bring you some liquid, if you cannot find it, they sell it here in little bottles, supposed to be the strongest form. Ok for humans but not cats in liquid.


A friend of mine used to drink valerian tea on evenings before exams. She said it helped her to sleep. Beer has the same effect, so as a true Dortmunder I rather sticked to that.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> You don't think she had Mojo in mind more than herself? :Hilarious:Hilarious


Lol well his teefs are strong, mine and saffis on the other hand... we can have a silverine party, I cant wait


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Reading up if true, valerian is a sedative to humans and does the opposite to cats.
> 
> @Whompingwillow
> Next time I will bring you some liquid, if you cannot find it, they sell it here in little bottles, supposed to be the strongest form. Ok for humans but not cats in liquid.


Ah thank you, thats generous!! I am sure I can find valerian, I bet you its on amazon like everything else  my sister like valerian tea and all that stuff, I will give it a go, although if its a sedative for me and the opposite for mojo it could be an issue...


----------



## QOTN

ChaosCat said:


> You don't think she had Mojo in mind more than herself? :Hilarious:Hilarious


Possibly both from what I understand this weekend!


----------



## Joy84

QOTN said:


> These are the silvervine sticks I bought. The cats who test my toys for me appear to be stoned when they have them. Their owners give them silvervine when they want a quiet evening.
> View attachment 356466
> 
> 
> Presumably the toys contain the dried leaves since the effect appears to be different.


I bought silvervine sticks and pillows stuffed with it from the same company on ebay ...
Sticks had absolutely no effect on Phoebe, the cushions definitely make her stoned, she rolls around, rubbing herself on them and salivates like mad ... :Yuck


----------



## Joy84

Silvervine party ...
Pic 2 shows how wet she is (it's her own slobber...)


----------



## QOTN

Joy84 said:


> I bought silvervine sticks and pillows stuffed with it from the same company on ebay ...
> Sticks had absolutely no effect on Phoebe, the cushions definitely make her stoned, she rolls around, rubbing herself on them and salivates like mad ... :Yuck


Perhaps Phoebe needs the sticks soaked too. It was not just a joke for WW. That was Fran Low's advice.


----------



## Summercat

@Joy84 
Wow:Chicken


----------



## Joy84

QOTN said:


> Perhaps Phoebe needs the sticks soaked too. It was not just a joke for WW. That was Fran Low's advice.


Maybe it would make them more tempting ...



Summercat said:


> @Joy84
> Wow:Chicken


Yeah, I know ...
I don't give it to her often- don't want a junkie cat :Hilarious


----------



## Citruspips

Just chilling one dignified one less so


----------



## Summercat

@Citruspips 
Love the fluffy on the floor kitty:Cat


----------



## ebonycat

Alfie's having a mad play mood this time of night


----------



## huckybuck

Emmasian said:


> Anyone tried these? Bought them as an experiment and my guys virtually mugged me for them! Can't comment on their hairball easing powers though.
> 
> View attachment 356453


We use these ones - no idea if any good but even Huck who doesn't like treats goes utterly mental for them!!


----------



## huckybuck

Someone else has the hots for Dec!!


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 356516
> View attachment 356517
> Someone else has the hots for Dec!!


Hehe love them :Kiss


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> Perhaps Phoebe needs the sticks soaked too. It was not just a joke for WW. That was Fran Low's advice.


When I googled to see what it would have to say about humans eating silverine, it gave me a whole lot on flesh eating humans... I actually did think you were joking, but I am up for trying it - I am definitely curious now!


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> When I googled to see what it would have to say about humans eating silverine, it gave me a whole lot on flesh eating humans... I actually did think you were joking, but I am up for trying it - I am definitely curious now!


I *was* joking, because you said you needed it. Much better to try it for Mojo.


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> I *was* joking, because you said you needed it. Much better to try it for Mojo.


Oh ok hahaha  I thought so, but then I read 'I was not joking' and missed out the 'just...' woops! Yes, back to the original plan - for mojo :Hilarious saffi will not eat it, but she will be welcome to it

And now for a photo.... lol


----------



## Whompingwillow

I can always rely on mojo for bath time company


----------



## Clairabella

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 356462
> 
> 
> The tree is over 5 years old and she never slept on that shelf before today :Jawdrop


That's an impressive tree @Joy84 xx
Love it ❤


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> These are the silvervine sticks I bought. The cats who test my toys for me appear to be stoned when they have them. Their owners give them silvervine when they want a quiet evening.
> View attachment 356466
> 
> 
> Presumably the toys contain the dried leaves since the effect appears to be different.


Note to self: no silvervine for Thomas tat


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> I can always rely on mojo for bath time company
> View attachment 356523


So very beautiful ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Oh ok hahaha  I thought so, but then I read 'I was not joking' and missed out the 'just...' woops! Yes, back to the original plan - for mojo :Hilarious saffi will not eat it, but she will be welcome to it
> 
> And now for a photo.... lol
> View attachment 356521


Melted ❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> Its a hot day so Mr and Mrs T are relaxing in the shade of their pen this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 356455


They are #couple goals lol x


----------



## Tashanasha

@Whompingwillow my heart just melted. Isn't Mojo the fluffiest thing ever! :Shamefullyembarrased

As for Marx's new obsession, at least I can make good use of it


----------



## Clairabella

Tashanasha said:


> @Whompingwillow my heart just melted. Isn't Mojo the fluffiest thing ever! :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> As for Marx's new obsession, at least I can make good use of it


Omg, #melted twice over lol. Marx is the cutest little bundle of love ❤


----------



## ebonycat

Postman has just come & Alfie run upstairs to hide after Lady dog started barking
Just gone looking for him to find him here  silly boy


----------



## Clairabella

ebonycat said:


> Postman has just come & Alfie run upstairs to hide after Lady dog started barking
> Just gone looking for him to find him here  silly boy
> View attachment 356533


Awww what a little stunner Alfie is. Tabby little boys are my favouritest ❤ I think Alfie cat should be Thomas tat's bestie coz they are both little heartbreakers lol xx


----------



## ebonycat

Clairabella said:


> Awww what a little stunner Alfie is. Tabby little boys are my favouritest ❤ I think Alfie cat should be Thomas tat's bestie coz they are both little heartbreakers lol xx


Aww thank you.
Alfie would love to be Thomas's bestie x


----------



## Clairabella

ebonycat said:


> Aww thank you.
> Alfie would love to be Thomas's bestie x


Thomas is super chuffed  They'll have all the unspayed lady cats chasing after them if they ever hang out together coz they just so lush lol xx


----------



## SinneJ

I'm new so this will be my first photo 
I just took it (them, he moved as I wrote this, so extra pic of the full cat). He is a ragdoll and as he got older, he became more affectionate. He's always snuggling up to us untill he is too warm. It's an eternal struggle.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Welcome @SinneJ - what is your lovely boy's name? Hope you like it here, I've found this place a font of information!


----------



## SbanR

SinneJ said:


> I'm new so this will be my first photo
> I just took it (them, he moved as I wrote this, so extra pic of the full cat). He is a ragdoll and as he got older, he became more affectionate. He's always snuggling up to us untill he is too warm. It's an eternal struggle.
> 
> View attachment 356541
> View attachment 356542


Hello and welcome cat photos are always eagerly looked at. What's your beautiful boy's name?


----------



## SinneJ

Mrs Funkin said:


> Welcome @SinneJ - what is your lovely boy's name? Hope you like it here, I've found this place a font of information!


Thank you both! I'm mostly here for info on dog's as we are getting a rescue, but obviously I'm cat people too  We picked out a pretty calm, mature dog (2yo), but we're still a bit anxious for the cat as he really likes to be with us as well. We'll figure it out.

His name is Garfield. It had to be a G and he is a ginger so there really was no other choice.

He makes every room a cosy place, it's amazing. Cats are just 24/7 entertainment.

right now:


----------



## ebonycat

SinneJ said:


> I'm new so this will be my first photo
> I just took it (them, he moved as I wrote this, so extra pic of the full cat). He is a ragdoll and as he got older, he became more affectionate. He's always snuggling up to us untill he is too warm. It's an eternal struggle.
> 
> View attachment 356541
> View attachment 356542


Hello & welcome, Garfield is a handsome fella x


----------



## Clairabella

Tatty and Teddy helping each other shower before bed lol










Pure lushness ❤


----------



## ChaosCat

What a lovely team they are!


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie looks like a little kitten here.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> What a lovely team they are!


Thanks ❤ But don't be fooled by their lushness, they are naughty boys lol xx they are cat world equivalent of the Krays lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 356585
> View attachment 356586
> 
> 
> Annie looks like a little kitten here.


Beautiful princesses <3


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Thanks ❤ But don't be fooled by their lushness, they are naughty boys lol xx they are cat world equivalent of the Krays lol xx


Apart from a little drug problem they are lovely boys! Don't tell tall stories.


----------



## Clairabella

Yip @ChaosCat, Annie looks like a babe xx


----------



## Charity

Clairabella said:


> Tatty and Teddy helping each other shower before bed lol
> 
> View attachment 356584
> 
> 
> Pure lushness ❤


That's a lovely photo ...little sweeties


----------



## Clairabella

Clairabella said:


> Yip @ChaosCat, Annie looks like a babe xx


Funny coz Annie looks so dinky and cute and Ed looks like he has the back end of a bus lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> That's a lovely photo ...little sweeties


Thank you xx that was precisely two minutes before Ed tried to take Thomas's eyes out lol. He's so felal lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Funny coz Annie looks so dinky and cute and Ed looks like he has the back end of a bus lol xx


All a matter of perspective.


----------



## Matrod

Just a-washing my head ma


















After a few bleak days with the old man I was overjoyed to see this sight today - on station for his dinner & wailing to boot


----------



## Summercat

@Matrod, Rodney and the @ChaosCat gang look like you all have been having lovely weather.

@Clairabella 
Nice to see your gorgeous twosome:Cat

@SinneJ 
Welcome to you and your guy


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> @Matrod, Rodney and the @ChaosCat gang look like you all have been having lovely weather.
> 
> @Clairabella
> Nice to see your gorgeous twosome:Cat
> 
> @SinneJ
> Welcome to you and your guy


Very nice weather indeed, sadly it's going to heat up again over the nect days and for Wednesday/ Thursday uncomfortable 31 degrees are forecast again.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
We are getting the opposite, it was 25 today and 16 predicted for tomorrow


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Tatty and Teddy helping each other shower before bed lol
> 
> View attachment 356584
> 
> 
> Pure lushness ❤


Love this - beautiful boys!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Bonny, have you had a busy day?


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 356596


Aww Bonny has the most beautiful coat and markings. Literally perfect! Looks to me like the garden has worn her out again lol. Is there room for a slave in there do u think lol xx


----------



## Summercat

Mouse toy made by @QOTN


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Bonny, have you had a busy day?





Clairabella said:


> Aww Bonny has the most beautiful coat and markings. Literally perfect! Looks to me like the garden has worn her out again lol. Is there room for a slave in there do u think lol xx


Right, a busy day in the garden. I hope to squeeze in somehow, usually she is quite obliging and lets me have some space, too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Biggles, seems you are rather liking your new mousie


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> View attachment 356598
> View attachment 356597
> Mouse toy made by @QOTN


He does love his new mousey friend!


----------



## Clairabella

@Summercat - I'm saying nothing octor - Biggles if you would like to talk to someone about catnip or if you have a problem call CA on 0845 lol and talk to Frank lol xx


----------



## QOTN

Biggles, have you gone back to catnip or is this one of your newly discovered valerian toys?


----------



## Summercat

Biggles is enjoying his new handmade valerian toys these days, it seems to make him a bit hyper the way catnip does and then conks him out.
We have not tried the new catnip ones yet
But Biggles gives a big paws up for the quality and potency of the new toys.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> View attachment 356602
> View attachment 356601
> Biggles is enjoying his new handmade valerian toys these days, it seems to make him a bit hyper the way catnip does and then conks him out.
> We have not tried the new catnip ones yet
> But Biggles gives a big paws up for the quality and potency of the new toys.


They look beautifully made @QOTN xx


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> They look beautifully made @QOTN xx


Thank you. Some were finished in a hurry because I had a deadline but fingers crossed they are strong enough.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> View attachment 356602
> View attachment 356601
> Biggles is enjoying his new handmade valerian toys these days, it seems to make him a bit hyper the way catnip does and then conks him out.
> We have not tried the new catnip ones yet
> But Biggles gives a big paws up for the quality and potency of the new toys.


Looks like I might have to offload some of qotn's valerian some day. He is a very good model for the toys too! What a cutie pie


----------



## Whompingwillow

Actually I meant offload qotn of that valerian... see its OK because I can teach myself good English...


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> Actually I meant offload qotn of that valerian... see its OK because I can teach myself good English...


I forgot to post the silvervine today. Shall I send you the valerian as well?


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> I forgot to post the silvervine today. Shall I send you the valerian as well?


I will email you soon about that. But not all the valerian thank you lol I think we will manage without.. but will order a mouse?


----------



## Cully

Clairabella said:


> Tatty and Teddy helping each other shower before bed lol
> 
> View attachment 356584
> 
> 
> Pure lushness ❤


That's so lovely to see, bless 'em.


----------



## Summercat

@QOTN I think they are very well made, and thank you again for getting them done quickly when I changed my travel date:Cat

@Clairabella 
You can make an order someday minus the catnip or valerian if you choose.  Biggles recommends the valerian though, while the supply lasts. I think it is intended to be used up ASAP.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 356596


Bonny has no need for drugs do you think she could lead her brother, Thomas tat, back on the straight and narrow?


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> I will email you soon about that. But not all the valerian thank you lol I think we will manage without.. but will order a mouse?


@QOTN I think your school report would say of your effort: must try harder


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> @QOTN I think your school report would say of your effort: must try harder


I hope you are not gloating. Smug people are infuriating!


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
If you do order a valerian mouse, best make it two just in case:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> If you do order a valerian mouse, best make it two just in case:Cat


Ok I order 2 - I have been told!


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Bonny has no need for drugs do you think she could lead her brother, Thomas tat, back on the straight and narrow?


Don't bring Thomas tat into this SB :Hilarious He was spiked - by Morrisons lol. It wasn't a conscious effort to get off his face  He's a good boy really lol xx


----------



## SbanR

QOTN said:


> I hope you are not gloating. Smug people are infuriating!


Mea culpa


----------



## Smuge




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nice to see you @Smuge hope all is ok in the new abode and that your furry gang have settled in well (& that your OH is coping ok at the moment too).


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> View attachment 356628
> 
> View attachment 356629
> 
> View attachment 356630


Aww I've missed seeing Tali's floofy belly & her gorgeous face.
Ash aren't you growing up into a handsome fella.
I want to smooch both bellies x


----------



## Psygon

New barrel for the tonks!


----------



## Charity

Love that last pic, lucky Tonks


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> Love that last pic, lucky Tonks


I was trying to get a picture of them all on it at the same time... But they weren't having it 

Only group one I got was on the box it came in :-D


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> New barrel for the tonks!
> 
> View attachment 356641
> View attachment 356642
> View attachment 356643
> 
> View attachment 356644
> 
> View attachment 356645


That looks a really super barrel @Psygon . May I please have a link to it?


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> That looks a really super barrel @Psygon . May I please have a link to it?


https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01FAS7R16/

It's this one from Amazon (we had some bday vouchers to spend!)


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01FAS7R16/
> 
> It's this one from Amazon (we had some bday vouchers to spend!)


Thanks. Do you think it lives up to the reviews?


----------



## SinneJ

Have I mentioned Garf loooves lounging in the garden


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> Thanks. Do you think it lives up to the reviews?


This is the second RHRQuality product we have (our other cat tree is still really new looking after 4 years and 2 moves to different rooms and reassembles). We've only had this one for 12 hours, but so far it 1) seems solidly built and 2) seems to give the tonks much enjoyment chasing up and down it.

It does wobble a bit when Ted Jumps to the top at full speed. But then most things wobble when a 5.5kg cat jumps at them at full speed!

So basically, so far so good - and if it's as well built as our other one I imagine it will stay new for quite some time!


----------



## Smuge

i could have sworn that I only had 3 cats


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## ChaosCat

The sure catflap connect is set in at last- had to get a new window pane as I wanted to fit the flap in a board and not into the glass.
So I wanted to start it- and it doesn't... A call to surecatcare customer service results in a new flap being sent to me. 
At least the ladies can use it as an ordinary flap for now and get used to it. Annie was quicker in the uptake. She goes in and out as if the opening had been there from the start. Bonny first goes to the door that used to be ooen for them. But she comes to the flap when she realises that the door is closed.









At the moment I keep the flap open with sticky tape.


----------



## Psygon

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 356663
> View attachment 356664


Jasper looks so kitten like in that second picture. Very cute


----------



## Smuge

ebonycat said:


> Aww I've missed seeing Tali's floofy belly & her gorgeous face.
> Ash aren't you growing up into a handsome fella.
> I want to smooch both bellies x


Garfield wants to know why you dont like his belly


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> Garfield wants to know why you dont like his belly
> 
> View attachment 356694


Oh Garfield I'm so sorry, of course I love your belly too :Kiss x


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi had a few bits of raw pork shoulder (thank you aunty @Paddypaws for the tip) which I am very happy about as whilst she used to love raw pork leg which I serve up daily, she hasnt touched it for a long time








I am now trying to give them nothing else but raw and home made meat until saffi's stomach settles down - can you tell how reluctantly she is eating it (dont judge me, I scrubbed the floor)


----------



## Charity

Babe in arms tonight


----------



## Oneinamillion

After a hard day napping, Jiggs thinks it's time for his main snooze zzzz


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> Babe in arms tonight
> 
> View attachment 356704
> 
> 
> View attachment 356700
> 
> 
> View attachment 356705


Awwwwww cuddly floppy toppy


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Babe in arms tonight
> 
> View attachment 356704
> 
> 
> View attachment 356700
> 
> 
> View attachment 356705


It seems he has forgiven you for the upheaval and banishing his beautiful tree.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Babe in arms tonight
> 
> View attachment 356704
> 
> 
> View attachment 356700
> 
> 
> View attachment 356705


There so needs to be a love button on here, my heart just melted, soppy Toppy :Kiss xx


----------



## ebonycat

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 356663
> View attachment 356664


Hello gorgeous Jasper, I hope you are taking care of your Mum (hope you're doing ok Faye) x


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> It seems he has forgiven you for the upheaval and banishing his beautiful tree.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother. Don't you love me? Why did you put that invisible door there when I'm feeling all floopy?"

He really isn't into the cat flap, bless him. Not clever like your two @ChaosCat - we've had it ages but he is only just starting to figure out how to go out and not figured out at all how to come in. Today the invisible door was barring his entrance, poor little chap.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Babe in arms tonight
> 
> View attachment 356704
> 
> 
> View attachment 356700
> 
> 
> View attachment 356705


Poor Toppy. Allll tired out from supervising kitchen operations plus the emotional stress from having his favourite tree banished from the kitchen


----------



## huckybuck

Grace doing her Davina squats!


----------



## SinneJ

@huckybuck 
She will have her six pack ready for bikini season, I'm sure.


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 356715
> View attachment 356716
> View attachment 356717
> 
> 
> Grace doing her Davina squats!


Gracie you're such a gorgeous lady xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> The sure catflap connect is set in at last- had to get a new window pane as I wanted to fit the flap in a board and not into the glass.
> So I wanted to start it- and it doesn't... A call to surecatcare customer service results in a new flap being sent to me.
> At least the ladies can use it as an ordinary flap for now and get used to it. Annie was quicker in the uptake. She goes in and out as if the opening had been there from the start. Bonny first goes to the door that used to be ooen for them. But she comes to the flap when she realises that the door is closed.
> View attachment 356668
> 
> 
> At the moment I keep the flap open with sticky tape.


Such a good slave @ChaosCat -
You have given the princesses the most beautiful catified home ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> Babe in arms tonight
> 
> View attachment 356704
> 
> 
> View attachment 356700
> 
> 
> View attachment 356705


Melted xxx he is the beautifulest ❤


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 356715
> View attachment 356716
> View attachment 356717
> 
> 
> Grace doing her Davina squats!


You don't need to work out Grace - you look perfect to me  xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother. Don't you love me? Why did you put that invisible door there when I'm feeling all floopy?"
> 
> He really isn't into the cat flap, bless him. Not clever like your two @ChaosCat - we've had it ages but he is only just starting to figure out how to go out and not figured out at all how to come in. Today the invisible door was barring his entrance, poor little chap.
> 
> View attachment 356714


Awww Oscar, you little cutie <3. I feel so sorry for you being locked out by the invisible door lol. Cruel slaves!! Only solution I can think of is that you should come and live with us instead lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother. Don't you love me? Why did you put that invisible door there when I'm feeling all floopy?"
> 
> He really isn't into the cat flap, bless him. Not clever like your two @ChaosCat - we've had it ages but he is only just starting to figure out how to go out and not figured out at all how to come in. Today the invisible door was barring his entrance, poor little chap.
> 
> View attachment 356714


Poor boy!
I wish the girls were a little less clever. As the flap doesn't work it can be opened anytime, no curfew. So I blocked it with a board taped to it and a huge flower pot. When I woke up the girls greeted me cheerfully from the garden.


----------



## Tashanasha

And here I present to you my lap cat 










And a scar I got while making the mistake of running his toy across my leg :Blackeye


----------



## Charity

Tashanasha said:


> And here I present to you my lap cat
> 
> View attachment 356728
> 
> 
> And a scar I got while making the mistake of running his toy across my leg :Blackeye


That's a fabulous photo - such utter contentment


----------



## Tashanasha

This is actually the first time he voluntarily came to sit on my lap. He came up to me, mewed until I made space, then curled up in my lap and fell asleep - I melted completely :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Poor boy!
> I wish the girls were a little less clever. As the flap doesn't work it can be opened anytime, no curfew. So I blocked it with a board taped to it and a huge flower pot. When I woke up the girls greeted me cheerfully from the garden.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LJC675

Good morning from Kalex. Helping Mummy in the garden with the washing. Then some adventure climbing up my jumbo pole (well Mummy only got it from half way up as she wasn't quick enough with her camera - slowcoach!!):













Just surveying my land and all below me:


----------



## Psygon

Jammy looking all content


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother. Don't you love me? Why did you put that invisible door there when I'm feeling all floopy?"
> 
> He really isn't into the cat flap, bless him. Not clever like your two @ChaosCat - we've had it ages but he is only just starting to figure out how to go out and not figured out at all how to come in. Today the invisible door was barring his entrance, poor little chap.
> 
> View attachment 356714


Love this pic, it could be a painting


----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> Jammy looking all content


That is such a gorgeous picture.


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Jammy looking all content
> View attachment 356734


I agree with @LJC675 such a lovely picture of sweet little Jammy x


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Poor boy!
> I wish the girls were a little less clever. As the flap doesn't work it can be opened anytime, no curfew. So I blocked it with a board taped to it and a huge flower pot. When I woke up the girls greeted me cheerfully from the garden.


I'm dead :Hilarious . Those girls are just too clever for their own good lol. Had they been there overnight camping or was it just a morning stroll


----------



## Psygon

ebonycat said:


> I agree with @LJC675 such a lovely picture of sweet little Jammy x


Thanks @ebonycat and @LJC675 

Just after this we had...


----------



## Tashanasha

Oh


Psygon said:


> Thanks @ebonycat and @LJC675
> 
> Just after this we had...
> View attachment 356737
> View attachment 356738


Oh the love... :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## immum

Milo's new favourite place to sleep........


----------



## Psygon

immum said:


> Milo's new favourite place to sleep........
> View attachment 356740


Awesome


----------



## SinneJ

@immum 
That's amazing haha. Garfield used to use our sink upstairs as a bed (back when he was agile enough to actually get up there). And he would fill up the entire thing, but it was square... so it would be just a square cat with a head on. I'm so sorry I never took a picture of it.

Here it's just cosiness as usual. Note the front paw.


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> I'm dead :Hilarious . Those girls are just too clever for their own good lol. Had they been there overnight camping or was it just a morning stroll


I saw Annie next to me in bed at about 3 o'clock, didn't see Bonny then. So I have no idea where Bonny spent the night (the scandal of that )

I really have no idea how they managed. Must feed them less proteins they are getting too strong. They'll live on potatoes from now on.


----------



## MilleD

'Brotherly' love :Joyful


----------



## Whompingwillow

MilleD said:


> 'Brotherly' love :Joyful
> View attachment 356763


Nice to see your two, they are too cute


----------



## MilleD

Whompingwillow said:


> Nice to see your two, they are too cute


Aren't they? The love didn't last very long:


----------



## Whompingwillow

MilleD said:


> Aren't they? The love didn't last very long:
> 
> View attachment 356768


They are still touching with their bums so they are just pretending not to love each other - they are gorgeous! Hope to see more of them


----------



## ChaosCat

Two very naughty escapist girls who love their garden too much.


----------



## Jaf

Jackie is confused...'tis raining! In June, in Spain! I'm happy though, I get a lovely cuddle.


----------



## MilleD

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 356774
> 
> 
> View attachment 356775
> 
> 
> Two very naughty escapist girls who love their garden too much.


That first pic is lovely


----------



## SbanR

Yoohoo Thomas tattie. Jessie says fresh is best


----------



## Cully

Got the washing in from the garden. Guess who came along for the ride?








Misty loves riding on my walker, lol.


----------



## ewelsh

I want that....It looks yummy...










I said give it to meeeeeee now










Mummyyyy give it to me... please...


----------



## Charity

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Well, did you give it to her?


----------



## ewelsh

No


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> No


You meanie ...poor Libby


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> You meanie ...poor Libby


I let her watch me lick it slowly, right down to the stick..

Yes of course she had it


----------



## Cully

Tashanasha said:


> This is actually the first time he voluntarily came to sit on my lap. He came up to me, mewed until I made space, then curled up in my lap and fell asleep - I melted completely :Shamefullyembarrased


Those moments are priceless. Aww!


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> I let her watch me lick it slowly, right down to the stick..
> 
> Yes of course she had it


Oh thank goodness!


----------



## ChaosCat

Tonight I barricaded the flap very well indeed: A board, and a little chest from inside, a concrete flower pot from the outside.

Now, that is secure, isn't it?

Guess what happened while I got their dinner ready? :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 356797
> View attachment 356798
> Tonight I barricaded the flap very well indeed: A board, and a little chest from inside, a concrete flower pot from the outside.
> 
> Now, that is secure, isn't it?
> 
> Guess what happened while I got their dinner ready? :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


No  how?


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> No  how?


They pushed the little chest aside, clawed off the board and then pushed the flap outside and somehow squeezed through a hole big enough for a mouse but never ever for two strapping cats!


----------



## ewelsh

Naught! What on earth will you do now?

Can’t you get locks on the cat flaps?


----------



## ChaosCat

I have decided new names are due:
They are no longer Annie and Bonny. From now on they are Houdi and Dini.


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Naught! What on earth will you do now?
> 
> Can't you get locks on the cat flaps?


It's the sureflap connect, normally it keeps closed when I programme curfew. But this one is defect and I am waiting for the exchange flap to arrive.


----------



## MilleD

ewelsh said:


> Naught! What on earth will you do now?
> 
> Can't you get locks on the cat flaps?


Locks aren't needed. Two decent pieces of gaffer tape on either side would scupper the buggers


----------



## ChaosCat

MilleD said:


> Locks aren't needed. Two decent pieces of gaffer tape on either side would scupper the buggers


Dreamer! They gnaw them through within minutes. I tried that.


----------



## MilleD

ChaosCat said:


> Dreamer! They gnaw them through within minutes. I tried that.


Proper gaffer tape with the threads in? Not normal tape, and if you need to stick it down to the door so they can't get underneath it. Something like Rhino gaffer tape will come back off again


----------



## ChaosCat

MilleD said:


> Proper gaffer tape with the threads in? Not normal tape, and if you need to stick it down to the door so they can't get underneath it. Something like Rhino gaffer tape will come back off again


The very sturdy type I haven't got here and won't be able to buy any before Friday. So for now I must find some othe way to keep the girls in over night.


----------



## MilleD

ChaosCat said:


> The very sturdy type I haven't got here and won't be able to buy any before Friday. So for now I must find some othe way to keep the girls in over night.


Close the door to the room the flap is in?


----------



## ChaosCat

MilleD said:


> Close the door to the room the flap is in?


It's all open plan, only the bathroom and my bedroom have doors. And in the bedroom door there is a cheap flap that can't close at all. Right now I'm almost ready to lock them into our tiny bathroom. 

Edit: Sedation comes to mind also...


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> It's the sureflap connect, normally it keeps closed when I programme curfew. But this one is defect and I am waiting for the exchange flap to arrive.


Hope it arrives soon, like yesterday.:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my! Annie and Bonny you two are like ninjas, let alone Piratesses!! What a pickle you have presented your slave with...be good girls and stay in tonight so you don't worry her.


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I want that....It looks yummy...
> 
> View attachment 356791
> 
> 
> I said give it to meeeeeee now
> 
> View attachment 356792
> 
> 
> Mummyyyy give it to me... please...
> View attachment 356793


Oh, you're a horrible mummy to tease the poor girl so


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 356797
> View attachment 356798
> Tonight I barricaded the flap very well indeed: A board, and a little chest from inside, a concrete flower pot from the outside.
> 
> Now, that is secure, isn't it?
> 
> Guess what happened while I got their dinner ready? :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


I can guess:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

@ChaosCat if you're still awake, or perhaps for tomorrow night, try putting the board on the outside so there's no teeny gap for your little mice to squeeze through. Push a heavy load against the board. Houdi n Dini hopefully won't have the strength to shift this


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> @ChaosCat if you're still awake, or perhaps for tomorrow night, try putting the board on the outside so there's no teeny gap for your little mice to squeeze through. Push a heavy load against the board. Houdi n Dini hopefully won't have the strength to shift this


That's what I did in the end. Found another suitable board, taped it to the outside and pushe that concrete pot against it.
They didn't escape tonight- but it was not for lack of trying. The chest was pushed aside again the inside board off and the outside board not as firm as it was when I went to bed.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> That's what I did in the end. Found another suitable board, taped it to the outside and pushe that concrete pot against it.
> They didn't escape tonight- but it was not for lack of trying. The chest was pushed aside again the inside board off and the outside board not as firm as it was when I went to bed.


I wait to hear wether your determined pair eventually succeed before the replacement sureflap arrives


----------



## Tashanasha

I know it's hard to believe, but there's actually a cat in the bowl


----------



## Whompingwillow

With all this talk of ear mites I have been thinking of sweet Bella. Here she is on her first day with me








I broke the rule!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 356806
> View attachment 356807


Awwwww that first photo reminds me of Beauty and the Beast x I love the beast, HB you could be Belle


----------



## Charity

It must be the weather, the cats were having mad moments this morning, look at those eyes 
_


































_


----------



## jasperthecat

Thank goodness Jasper has got through with casting his coat...his coat colour tends to hide the cast hair's presence unless it's on a light surface, that is until you look closely and then you find they're absolutely everywhere!
I really don't know how people with cats with long hair cope? It's bad enough with him even when we brush him but I suppose that's one of the downsides of owning cats!

However, his adult coat has come through and is typical of his breed..slightly thick and woolly ....the problem is I find it so appealing to the touch and I can't seem to resist stroking his head every time I pass him... I'm sure he must get really pee'd off with me doing it all the time but I just can help myself.... whether he's sat relaxing or sleeping, I just have to stroke his neck and head! 
He never gets any peace poor boy and the only adverse reaction he ever shows is to mutter under his breath and maybe walk off if it finally gets too much for him but other than that he would never get angry which is just as well as I would probably have no hands left if he was that way out! 
Am I the only one with this obsession?

It's amazing how time flies! He's just turned 13 moths old now and no longer looks like the tiny kitten he was when I first brought him home.


----------



## Whompingwillow

jasperthecat said:


> Thank goodness Jasper has got through with casting his coat...his coat colour tends to hide the cast hair's presence unless it's on a light surface, that is until you look closely and then you find they're absolutely everywhere!
> I really don't know how people with cats with long hair cope? It's bad enough with him even when we brush him but I suppose that's one of the downsides of owning cats!
> 
> However, his adult coat has come through and is typical of his breed..slightly thick and woolly ....the problem is I find it so appealing to the touch and I can't seem to resist stroking his head every time I pass him... I'm sure he must get really pee'd off with me doing it all the time but I just can help myself.... whether he's sat relaxing or sleeping, I just have to stroke his neck and head!
> He never gets any peace poor boy and the only adverse reaction he ever shows is to mutter under his breath and maybe walk off if it finally gets too much for him but other than that he would never get angry which is just as well as I would probably have no hands left if he was that way out!
> Am I the only one with this obsession?
> 
> It's amazing how time flies! He's just turned 13 moths old now and no longer looks like the tiny kitten he was when I first brought him home.


I completely understand that irresistible urge to stroke them. Saffi and mojo and SO silky soft. I could just bury my head in their fur if only they would let me!


----------



## Whompingwillow

He is a beautiful boy and you take such good photos


----------



## LJC675

Oooh the postman's brought a box yippee!! Oooh it smells funny...…….










Just investigate a little further









I'll just rub myself all over the box









It's catnip - can I reach it?








​
Oooh that's better, plants for me.









Probably not going to be following the planting instructions too closely, hopefully they won't get attacked too much before they establish:


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> It must be the weather, the cats were having mad moments this morning, look at those eyes
> _
> View attachment 356825
> 
> 
> View attachment 356826
> 
> View attachment 356827
> 
> View attachment 356828
> 
> 
> _


Ahhhhh....the cat possessed look! 
Jasper has had this look in his eyes this morning - running up to me and then dashing off like some kind of lunatic wanting me to chase him. Right now he's nagging me to death and pulling at my hand to play with him so I'd better get off and indulge him!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> I wait to hear wether your determined pair eventually succeed before the replacement sureflap arrives


So far the score is 1:1.
But the bets are not in my favour.


----------



## jasperthecat

Whompingwillow said:


> He is a beautiful boy and you take such good photos


I used to shoot fashion, glamour and portrait pics but that was such a long time ago. I was quite good at making the girl next door look like a glamour model but cats are completely different...they won't take directions...at least Jasper won't and it's very hit and miss with him.. 

However, when i have time, time being the operative word, I was thinking I might dig out my old studio gear and pro cameras and make up a suitable set to do some proper portraits of Jasper, taking my time over them as the lighting etc will already be set up and we could do it over several days to get some good shots.


----------



## Shrike

LJC675 said:


> Oooh the postman's bought a box yippee!! Oooh it smells funny...…….
> 
> View attachment 356834
> 
> 
> Just investigate a little further
> View attachment 356835
> 
> 
> I'll just rub myself all over the box
> View attachment 356836
> 
> 
> It's catnip - can I reach it?
> 
> View attachment 356837
> ​
> Oooh that's better, plants for me.
> View attachment 356840
> 
> 
> Probably not going to be following the planting instructions too closely, hopefully they won't get attacked too much before they establish:
> View attachment 356842


Someone on here suggested protecting the plant by putting an upside down hanging basket over it. The catnip can then grow through the basket but cats laying on it won't crush the plant. 
I've invested in a couple from Boyes for £3 - might plant them out this weekend as the cat nip has come on well in the conservatory. I'll need to pin the baskets down somehow though - maybe use a straightened coat hanger.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Lovely saffi


----------



## Tashanasha

Whompingwillow said:


> Lovely saffi
> View attachment 356843


To quote the little girl from Despicable Me "she's so fluffy I'm gonna die!" :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

Surepetcare are really quick.


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> I completely understand that irresistible urge to stroke them. Saffi and mojo and SO silky soft. I could just bury my head in their fur if only they would let me!


I blow raspberries on the HBs tummies rofl


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> I blow raspberries on the HBs tummies rofl


Hehe  I try to sometimes! Mojo is much more tolerant - he will let me lie on top of him to be fair - for a decent amount of time. Saffi on the other hand looks at me like I am completely mad and makes her point by finding somewhere else to sit lollll


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> It must be the weather, the cats were having mad moments this morning, look at those eyes
> _
> View attachment 356825
> 
> 
> View attachment 356826
> 
> View attachment 356827
> 
> View attachment 356828
> 
> 
> _


Is that a cheeky little pink tongue I see poking out? :Happy


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> Thank goodness Jasper has got through with casting his coat...his coat colour tends to hide the cast hair's presence unless it's on a light surface, that is until you look closely and then you find they're absolutely everywhere!
> I really don't know how people with cats with long hair cope? It's bad enough with him even when we brush him but I suppose that's one of the downsides of owning cats!
> 
> However, his adult coat has come through and is typical of his breed..slightly thick and woolly ....the problem is I find it so appealing to the touch and I can't seem to resist stroking his head every time I pass him... I'm sure he must get really pee'd off with me doing it all the time but I just can help myself.... whether he's sat relaxing or sleeping, I just have to stroke his neck and head!
> He never gets any peace poor boy and the only adverse reaction he ever shows is to mutter under his breath and maybe walk off if it finally gets too much for him but other than that he would never get angry which is just as well as I would probably have no hands left if he was that way out!
> Am I the only one with this obsession?
> 
> It's amazing how time flies! He's just turned 13 moths old now and no longer looks like the tiny kitten he was when I first brought him home.


He looks soooo cuddly, gorgeous boy. It's so tempting to stroke and touch isn't it? I love to rest my hand on Misty's head as she walks so that her entire back and tail glide through my hand. Cuddles are out though as I like having skin!:Arghh


----------



## jasperthecat

huckybuck said:


> I blow raspberries on the HBs tummies rofl


My OH is always kissing his tummy...it must be a woman thing but the best part is he actually seems to like it!

I'm afraid I draw the line at that!


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> I used to shoot fashion, glamour and portrait pics but that was such a long time ago. I was quite good at making the girl next door look like a glamour model but cats are completely different...they won't take directions...at least Jasper won't and it's very hit and miss with him..
> 
> However, when i have time, time being the operative word, I was thinking I might dig out my old studio gear and pro cameras and make up a suitable set to do some proper portraits of Jasper, taking my time over them as the lighting etc will already be set up and we could do it over several days to get some good shots.


I can never get a good photo of Misty, she always move just as I think I've got a decent shot lined up. If I take a good one it's pure luck she didn't move. Either that or I am way too slow. :Snaphappy


----------



## jasperthecat

Cully said:


> He looks soooo cuddly, gorgeous boy. It's so tempting to stroke and touch isn't it? I love to rest my hand on Misty's head as she walks so that her entire back and tail glide through my hand. Cuddles are out though as I like having skin!:Arghh


Jasper was probably the least 'pretty' of all the litter of seven, some of his siblings were absolutely gorgeous, while he was the tiny weakling runt of the litter but he more than made up for any shortcomings with the most delightful temperament imaginable and to fair I suppose he's grown into quite a decent looking boy though to be honest I never think of him in that way! To me he's simply irresistible Jasper...the boy with the head I love to stroke! Which is slightly unfortunate for him!


----------



## jasperthecat

Cully said:


> I can never get a good photo of Misty, she always move just as I think I've got a decent shot lined up. If I take a good one it's pure luck she didn't move. Either that or I am way too slow. :Snaphappy


Patience! 
You have to have patience with animals and be prepared to delete the spoiled ones which are usually most of them!


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> Patience!
> You have to have patience with animals and be prepared to delete the spoiled ones which are usually most of them!


That sounds about right lol. I can take ten or more but end up deleting most or all. It's actually catching her doing something worth snapping. By the time i grab my phone its all over lol.
Thank goodness for digital camera's. Imagine having to get a load of mistakes developed. At least we have the option now.


----------



## Whompingwillow

What mum??


----------



## SinneJ

@ChaosCat I really feel for you, but we can laugh a bit on the inside right?

I'm always saying how Garf is more of a koala than a cat. Koala's aren't very adventurous right? Otherwise the comparison is no good.
It's just... I really don't think he's the brightest tool in the shed. His fluff compensates for that plenty though. Love him. Fluffy dummy. But he never get's in trouble as he rarely get's... anywhere.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo is under the bed! There isnt much that scares him.. terrified of hex bugs though!!:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I'm so bendy even though I'm knocking on a bit. Kitty Yoga is the way forward you know"

















Oscar will be happy today as he's lost about 50g in the last fortnight, so a bit more food for him each day now


----------



## ChaosCat

SinneJ said:


> @ChaosCat I really feel for you, but we can laugh a bit on the inside right?
> 
> I'm always saying how Garf is more of a koala than a cat. Koala's aren't very adventurous right? Otherwise the comparison is no good.
> It's just... I really don't think he's the brightest tool in the shed. His fluff compensates for that plenty though. Love him. Fluffy dummy. But he never get's in trouble as he rarely get's... anywhere.


Sure you can laugh, I'm all but oversensitive. 
An old punk like me can quite enjoy insubordination. And none of you will be able to outperform my sons in laughing at me.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I'm so bendy even though I'm knocking on a bit. Kitty Yoga is the way forward you know"
> 
> View attachment 356853
> View attachment 356854
> 
> 
> Oscar will be happy today as he's lost about 50g in the last fortnight, so a bit more food for him each day now


Are you sure he hasn't been fiddling with your scales


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @Charity I would not put it past him


----------



## ChaosCat

Thunderstorm here, time to try the bolting of the replacement flap.































New score: Slave 2 girls 1


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Thunderstorm here, time to try the bolting of the replacement flap.
> 
> View attachment 356871
> View attachment 356872
> View attachment 356873
> View attachment 356874
> 
> 
> New score: Slave 2 girls 1


Going nowhere fast.


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Thunderstorm here, time to try the bolting of the replacement flap.
> 
> View attachment 356871
> View attachment 356872
> View attachment 356873
> View attachment 356874
> 
> 
> New score: Slave 2 girls 1


I'm so sorry Annie & Bonny but this did make me laugh out loud :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> View attachment 356879


Lovely tongue, Mojo! You're not sticking it out at us???


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Lovely tongue, Mojo! You're not sticking it out at us???


Thats exactly what he is doing!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"I am ready to play!!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Summercat

@Oneinamillion 
I hope somebody played with Jiggs:Cat

@Whompingwillow 
Mojo afraid of hexbugs, I am surprised:Bookworm


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Oneinamillion
> I hope somebody played with Jiggs:Cat
> 
> @Whompingwillow
> Mojo afraid of hexbugs, I am surprised:Bookworm


He is scared of the vibrating sound when it hits a wall  he is terrified of loud sounds, saffi isnt as much - he is just a big baby deep down! Fireworks, fire alarm, power shower - TERRIFIED like I have never seen - but the hoover, a toy..


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Well, finished playing with the slave, going to find some friendly mice to play with!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Oneinamillion

Summercat said:


> @Oneinamillion
> I hope somebody played with Jiggs:Cat
> 
> @Whompingwillow
> Mojo afraid of hexbugs, I am surprised:Bookworm


Yes, both ran around until Jiggs got bored of the slave dance!


----------



## Charity

"What's on TV tonight Mum"


----------



## SbanR

Shrike said:


> Someone on here suggested protecting the plant by putting an upside down hanging basket over it. The catnip can then grow through the basket but cats laying on it won't crush the plant.
> I've invested in a couple from Boyes for £3 - might plant them out this weekend as the cat nip has come on well in the conservatory. I'll need to pin the baskets down somehow though - maybe use a straightened coat hanger.


Me
I used some really sturdy tent(?) pegs


----------



## Puddy2shoes

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I'm so bendy even though I'm knocking on a bit. Kitty Yoga is the way forward you know"
> 
> View attachment 356853
> View attachment 356854
> 
> 
> Oscar will be happy today as he's lost about 50g in the last fortnight, so a bit more food for him each day now


Hello Mrs Funkin, i love tabby cats, i have an old boy, how old is Oscar and was he following an instructional Kitty Yoga dvd/book/other while he was doing these bendy poses?


----------



## ebonycat

Oneinamillion said:


> "Well, finished playing with the slave, going to find some friendly mice to play with!" Thought Jiggs
> View attachment 356884


Such a gorgeous black panther you are Jiggs :Kiss xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Puddy2shoes said:


> Hello Mrs Funkin, i love tabby cats, i have an old boy, how old is Oscar and was he following an instructional Kitty Yoga dvd/book/other while he was doing these bendy poses?


Hi @Puddy2shoes Oscar is only 11, we adopted him in March this year. He's going to develop his own Kitty Yoga range of dvds in time for Christmas I think  all those treats don't burn themselves off you know, hehe.


----------



## Whompingwillow

I lubs squishy balls


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Saffi is such a pretty girl and despite her restricted diet, she is doing well as her coat looks so nice.


----------



## SinneJ

Slaves are the best pillow!


----------



## Soozi

Er! Yes? Can I help you?


----------



## ewelsh

And she's at it again.










I'm buying her a hard hat.


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> And she's at it again.
> 
> View attachment 356933
> 
> 
> I'm buying her a hard hat.
> View attachment 356934


Let her take driving lessons. She can earn her catfood.


----------



## SinneJ

@ewelsh, if you could find such a yellow hat in her size, that would be verye awesome

Pretty please.


----------



## Smuge

popular spot


----------



## Cully

Misty after a day playing in the garden she likes to relax in 'the crows nest' on top of a cupboard.








Talk about lady muck.


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> And she's at it again.
> 
> View attachment 356933
> 
> 
> I'm buying her a hard hat.
> View attachment 356934


Please tell me you had a go too!!!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> And she's at it again.
> 
> View attachment 356933
> 
> 
> I'm buying her a hard hat.
> View attachment 356934


Where are the "L" plates?


----------



## AmsMam

This monkey.

She was calling me very insistently after dinner. Apparently, we now have a mouse behind the washing machine. Well I wonder how that happened... ompus :Bookworm

OH is away this weekend... I have a feeling it's going to be a long one.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Right, slave, sit there and stroke me! I am master of all I survey!"


----------



## Smuge

You shall not pass!


----------



## MilleD

Bought a small cat tree that will fit my fat lump in it. Set it up in the house I'm moving out from to get it smelling of mine.

My tiniest girl got in it of course


----------



## Tashanasha

Today I turned 4 months old! :Happy

View attachment 356986










They do grow rather quickly.


----------



## Charity

Bunty always starts her day with games. One of her regular habits is balancing on the bar of the chair so she can pounce on her mice. Toppy is elsewhere as his priority is breakfast...what else!


----------



## Charity

MilleD said:


> View attachment 356983
> Bought a small cat tree that will fit my fat lump in it. Set it up in the house I'm moving out from to get it smelling of mine.
> 
> My tiniest girl got in it of course


That looks very smart


----------



## Whompingwillow

Is it Saffi, or is it Mojo?


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Is it Saffi, or is it Mojo?
> View attachment 357003


I would say both in a play fight tumble. But if it's not both of them it must be Mojo.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> I would say both in a play fight tumble. But if it's not both of them it must be Mojo.


Yo are right


----------



## Summercat

Both! @Whompingwillow


----------



## Summercat

Oh whoops I was too late


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Oh whoops I was too late


:Hilarious But you got it right ompus


----------



## Whompingwillow

I thought this was a pretty picture


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Yes, very pretty photo:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> I thought this was a pretty picture
> View attachment 357013


Very pretty indeed. You have a beautiful desk. And the deco cat upon it is lovely, looks almost real.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Not a pretty background , but Lola... just because (excuse the dirty nose)


----------



## Whompingwillow

We party at mid day here

Parcel of drugs disguised as a letter!








Saffi comes to check out what the fuss is all about








Saffi just loves the envelope. She stays very in control....















And of course it caused a squabble¡ too much excitement

Mojo is high as a kite , he even fell off the window sill somehow and he keeps attacking the empty packets of valerian..








They are both having so much fun!








Drugs are my friieendss zzzz








Thank you @QOTN


----------



## Whompingwillow

Here you can see them a bit in action




After this mojo got a bit too possessive and started a fight. He really got quite angry lol! It didnt last long..


----------



## QOTN

Oh dear. The idea was that silvervine and valerian would be calming drugs.


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> Oh dear. The idea was that silvervine and valerian would be calming drugs.


Didn't exactly work out like that for mojo... but he did have such a great time with it!


----------



## Summercat

Well to be fair to Mojo, Saffi did try to take the particular stick he was investigating:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, you can try but you know you'll never understand the enigma that is Oscar, don't you?"


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 357023
> Not a pretty background , but Lola... just because (excuse the dirty nose)


Misty always has signs of what shes been up to showing. This morning it was a bit of a cobweb on her ear after mooching in the junk cupboard lol.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cat racing time again, now that the evening brings a little cooler air.


----------



## Emmasian

Whompingwillow said:


> Here you can see them a bit in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After this mojo got a bit too possessive and started a fight. He really got quite angry lol! It didnt last long..


Aww Saffi is so gentle. Much as Freya is no match for Teddy, if he'd nipped her like that she would have hissed and probably swiped him one before legging it! Saffi is a lovely puss.


----------



## Psygon

Doing a bit of a bedroom renovation.

Tonks are helping, definitely


----------



## LJC675

What do you mean 'now you know why your plants are all flat!!'


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Aww Saffi is so gentle. Much as Freya is no match for Teddy, if he'd nipped her like that she would have hissed and probably swiped him one before legging it! Saffi is a lovely puss.


Ye she is very gentle, she has never hissed at mojo unprovoked, she really is such a lovely girl and even though mojo can be quite rude to her she still tries to help clean his bum! Hehehe


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Well to be fair to Mojo, Saffi did try to take the particular stick he was investigating:Cat


She did not try to take it! She tried to smell it (but mojo needs you on his side, so stay there  he can hold his own well though its true, the monkey )


----------



## Whompingwillow

Blerp


----------



## huckybuck

AmsMam said:


> View attachment 356970
> 
> 
> This monkey.
> 
> She was calling me very insistently after dinner. Apparently, we now have a mouse behind the washing machine. Well I wonder how that happened... ompus :Bookworm
> 
> OH is away this weekend... I have a feeling it's going to be a long one.


Such a gorgeous photo!!!!



Whompingwillow said:


> I thought this was a pretty picture
> View attachment 357013


Ooh you have a (Kenyan?) Giraffe!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> Such a gorgeous photo!!!!
> 
> Ooh you have a (Kenyan?) Giraffe!!!


Yes, her name is Lucy


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## huckybuck

And broken!!! 
Lasted an hour!!!


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 357078
> View attachment 357079
> View attachment 357080
> View attachment 357081
> View attachment 357082


I love those last two of holly
Did they get loads of new toys this weekend!?


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 357078
> View attachment 357079
> View attachment 357080
> View attachment 357081
> View attachment 357082


Lovely action shots. :Snaphappy


----------



## Cully

Misty checking out her box of free Thrive samples


----------



## Puddy2shoes

Cully said:


> Misty checking out her box of free Thrive samples
> View attachment 357084


How did she know where to order them from?


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> I love those last two of holly
> Did they get loads of new toys this weekend!?


I went to [email protected] and they had lots of new toys - so we just had to sample a few!!

Bought the flutterby which was a massive hit with Grace...til she pulled hard and it broke.

The cube is very popular with Holly and Little H - it has a spinning feather thing (battery operated) and so far is intact.

We also discovered the helicopter feather attachment thing for the da Bird - bought the stand alone wire version which they adored but I am always a little scared of sharp wire - the 3 feathers lasted a day and are now 2 so doesn't quite fly as it should..also bought the copter attachment for the da Bird string which was great for a day...we are down to 2 feathers again and doesn't fly quite so well lol!!!

I reckon the HBs should be toy testers for all new toys to see if they are MC proof!!!


----------



## Puddy2shoes

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 357078
> View attachment 357079
> View attachment 357080
> View attachment 357081
> View attachment 357082


Hi huckybuck, did you get the blue cube from [email protected], it looks quite roomy and one of my cats is large and might fit in it, thankyou, by the way, [email protected] sell catnip cigars, my cats have several catnip mice etc but they never tire of this one, it costs about £3,50...


----------



## Cully

Puddy2shoes said:


> How did she know where to order them from?


She definitely didn't order them, they were chicken and she hates chicken :Chicken. I￼ told her don't look a gift horse.......She said she'd rather have a gift trout pls. :Joyful


----------



## ChaosCat

After having been outside in the gaden since 5.00 it's time for a little rest.


----------



## SuboJvR

I'm not sure what the occasion is but I woke up to this this morning. Even though I worry about everything, Joey being happy isn't one of my concerns 

Warning: Subo leg visible !


----------



## Charity

Can we go out now?


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> After having been outside in the gaden since 5.00 it's time for a little rest.
> 
> View attachment 357102


Where's Annie's partner in crime?


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Where's Annie's partner in crime?


The other escape artist was still outside. They do get used to the flap being closed over night. They both try for a little while if it wouldn't open with a little effort but resign to their fate of being imprisoned until 5 o'clock in the morning.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Morning World, I think it's time you made me breakfast!:Cat" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Summercat

Play with me


----------



## CheddarTheTabby

Here is Ched, 11 hours ago in his usual sleep.
WHERE IS THE PHOTO?


----------



## CheddarTheTabby

DELETE THIS


----------



## ChaosCat

CheddarTheTabby said:


> DELETE THIS


Why? It was a very nice and chilled photo.


----------



## CheddarTheTabby

ChaosCat said:


> Why? It was a very nice and chilled photo.


Was there a photo?


----------



## ChaosCat

CheddarTheTabby said:


> Was there a photo?


Yes, a lovely ginger on a garden chair. I didn't imagine it, I hope?


----------



## Summercat

Biggles is still getting lots of fun from his new mouse


----------



## SuboJvR

BLEP


----------



## ChaosCat

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 357131
> BLEP


Not only a muskateer, but a clown, as well.


----------



## Shrike

"This is a sit-in protest, Slave! Stop digging up my favourite nest spots and hunting grounds!"


----------



## jasperthecat

Here's the boy! 
Looks as if butter wouldn't melt etc...but he's actually been very, very naughty this morning by doing naughty attention seeking things when no one was playing with him...he knows if he does something he shouldn't, it will engage a reaction from us so he does it until he gets his way....he's like a very naughty attention seeking child though looking at him here, you wouldn't think so!

Anyway...what is it with the attraction of boxes and cats?? He's not usually a box-sitter but my OH was sorting out the trays and he seems to have decided he'd see if he could fit in them!


----------



## LJC675

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 357131
> BLEP


That is brilliant, Love it


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo is having a moment....


----------



## Whompingwillow

Now he is just posing because the camera is on him


----------



## Whompingwillow

he really is showing off now ... loll it has become a photo shoot session for our catchat photothread friends


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, what on earth is going on? Strange things, these two legged giants..."


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Come closer, I only want to play" thought Jiggs as the Razer sharp claws appeared! :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## GingerNinja

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 357131
> BLEP


My favourite pic of the day


----------



## Cully

Just 2 more minutes and I'll come in, PLS mom :Cat


----------



## Minuscule

Trying to change the bed earlier this afternoon...


----------



## Psygon

so bedroom renovations are in full swing.

needed to pause and check the tonks match the new colour scheme


----------



## SuboJvR

Minuscule said:


> Trying to change the bed earlier this afternoon...


Just done ours too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Psygon said:


> so bedroom renovations are in full swing.
> 
> needed to pause and check the tonks match the new colour scheme
> 
> View attachment 357235


A fine pair of bookends you have there.

Sometimes the "like" option just isn't enough. This photo needs a "love"


----------



## Jaf

Lori and Choccy normally come up with me at bedtime...they wait for the door to be opened rather than use the catflap!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Purring very loudly this morning...


----------



## Joy84




----------



## Whompingwillow

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 357261


Cute face! Eeeee I want to kiss it (orangey pink noses are also my favourite)


----------



## Joy84

Whompingwillow said:


> Cute face! Eeeee I want to kiss it (orangey pink noses are also my favourite)


She's very fond of having her head kissed actually 
It's the touching that is only allowed at VERY STRICT snuggle times


----------



## Whompingwillow

Joy84 said:


> She's very fond of having her head kissed actually


Thats not what I have been told hahaha
aunty paddypaws has been giving her a bad reputation


----------



## Charity

We're in the pen this morning. Bunty's watching birds, well she is when she's not watching the camera, and Toppy's busy doing after breakfast washing.


----------



## Smuge

We didn't go away this year, but just booked a trip to Majorca for around this time next year. Already fretting about this lot lol










Hopefully they will go to their breeders if she isn't swamped with kittens lol and its too early to book a cattery


----------



## Whompingwillow

We got a @lazydays bed....

Saffi comes to check it out









Then lies down right next to it...









And just loves it from a distance .... such a weirdo! Although the freeby catnip toys might have something to do with it 
















She will be inside it soon, I am sure

Prince Mojo comes to inspect...








He is less impressed and just walks off... (good thing it was with Saffi in mind, since her favourite donut bed made her fall out of it)


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Comfy looking bed:Cat room for two it looks if they want to share


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Comfy looking bed:Cat room for two it looks if they want to share


Mojo does not like sharing! He likes his personal space and beats her up (well, thats probably a bit harsh, but what I meant is he tells her to F off) when she tries to sit too close lol but definitely room for two snuggle buddies, and it really feels so comfy inside.


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> We got a @lazydays bed....
> 
> Saffi comes to check it out
> View attachment 357300
> 
> 
> Then lies down right next to it...
> View attachment 357301
> 
> 
> And just loves it from a distance .... such a weirdo! Although the freeby catnip toys might have something to do with it
> View attachment 357302
> 
> View attachment 357303
> 
> She will be inside it soon, I am sure
> 
> Prince Mojo comes to inspect...
> View attachment 357306
> 
> He is less impressed and just walks off... (good thing it was with Saffi in mind, since her favourite donut bed made her fall out of it)


Sounds like Misty. Each time I get her a new bed, (which is way too often) it takes a good while before she will sleep there. Then it becomes her favourite for a while, till she gets bored and picks one of her other beds to grace with her presence. Such a fickle little munchkin. I guess it's my own fault for giving her too much choice.


----------



## Whompingwillow

She was really excited by the bed before I got out the catnip toy


----------



## Psygon

Ted got a new cardboard box :-D


----------



## Psygon

Whilst I was thinking aww isn't Ted cute with his cardboard box... CK was behind me breaking into the toy drawer :O


----------



## oliviarussian

Rosso was complaining that his handsomeness hasn't been featuring much recently


----------



## Whompingwillow

oliviarussian said:


> Rosso was complaining that his handsomeness hasn't been featuring much recently
> View attachment 357311


Well yes, he should complain!!! He is beautiful, I never see photos of him, so this is nice


----------



## Whompingwillow

Big cat and little cat









Oh how rude, the cheetah is spraying saffi (she doesnt seem to notice though)


----------



## Jaf

Just about room for me, but only cos Geri moved!

Choccy, Mari, Frank, Mash, Jackie.

Choccy had steroids today at the vet, his gums are sore again and Metacam wasn't working. Hope he eats everything in sight tomorrow.


----------



## Joy84

Jaf said:


> Just about room for me, but only cos Geri moved!
> 
> Choccy, Mari, Frank, Mash, Jackie.
> 
> Choccy had steroids today at the vet, his gums are sore again and Metacam wasn't working. Hope he eats everything in sight tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 357316


This is good life


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, what an evening...poop adventures, carpet and bathroom floor and paw cleaning...I'm so sorry to cause a kerfuffle...but now I have I'm a leeeeetle bit sleeeeeeeeepy....zzzzzzzzz...you do love me though, don't you? Just checking..."


----------



## Charity

Bunty and Toppy are queuing up to see something, or someone, in our neighbour's garden. Bunty says "me first". 









They do make me laugh when there heads are constantly going back and forth catching sight of things outside, yet if I look out.....zilch!


















If you sits, I sits









and then there was one


----------



## Summercat

Walked in the bathroom last night and Biggles was busy attacking his new toy snake and tossing it up in the air to catch. Had to go get my phone to take a pic.
(toy made by @QOTN)


----------



## ChaosCat

Piratesses need scarves, I suppose.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Annie, what have you done? I hope it’s not too sore.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Piratesses need scarves, I suppose.
> View attachment 357364


UH OH!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Annie, what have you done? I hope it's not too sore.


I have no idea how she managed to get that cut. It's quite deep so we'll let the vet have a look. She doesn't seem too bothered.
Goes in and out as usual. Though when I came home she lay for half an hour on my lap for caressing. That is quite unusual during the day.


----------



## Shrike

Brooke has often come in with a bloody nose or scratches on her face, I think its where she rushes through brambles at speed (probably running away from something). Luckily she's not had a cut as deep as poor Annie - hope it heals well.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> I have no idea how she managed to get that cut. It's quite deep so we'll let the vet have a look. She doesn't seem too bothered.
> Goes in and out as usual. Though when I came home she lay for half an hour on my lap for caressing. That is quite unusual during the day.


Hope it heals up nicely. She does look like a brave pirate but it must be a bit sore, poor love


----------



## Summercat

@Megan1612 
Lovely pics:Cat am jealous you have so many animals!

@ChaosCat 
Poor babe, probably brambles as @Shrike said.


----------



## ChaosCat

We're back from the vet's and he suspects brambles, too. We can't get rid of them. When we bought the house the garden was 600 squaremeters of brambles. It's a never ending fight.

Annie waiting at the vet's:


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Is that a backpack type carrier? I have been thinking of that sort.


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> @ChaosCat
> Is that a backpack type carrier? I have been thinking of that sort.


It's a dog pram. Big enough for both girls to travel comfortably. I don't have a car, so this is the most comfortable solution.


----------



## Summercat

Ah ok, I did think it looked big but liked the mesh!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Annie, paws crossed for speedy healing and hope it’s not causing her too much discomfort.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh poor Annie, paws crossed for speedy healing and hope it's not causing her too much discomfort.


She got two injections- an antibiotic and a painkiller and I also got painkiller just in case. The cut was cleaned and betaisadona salve applied. She acts her normal self. When we came home she ran straight out through the flap.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Tough cookie:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good girl, Annie. Mind you, Piratess’ are known for their bravery, you are clearly no exception


----------



## Charity

Glad Annie's OK xx


----------



## ChaosCat

When my elder son came home from work he said: 'What a stupid little thing she is! Only morons cut up their face with brambles.' Then he turned around and guess what- his cheek was completely scratched. He is a landscape gardener and has had a discussion with some brambles himself today. Same cheek as Annie, too.


----------



## Cully

Tickle tummy, QUICK pleeeze!








layful :Joyful


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Tickle tummy, QUICK pleeeze!
> View attachment 357386
> 
> layful :Joyful


How could anyone withstand?


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> View attachment 357387


Photo shoot for the competition going on?


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Photo shoot for the competition going on?


I dont know what you are talking about, we have an angry banana on the loose though I tell you :Nailbiting


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I've felt a bit tired today after my adventuring and lack of sleep yesterday...so it was really nice when you came for a nap with me"

(in fairness I think human mother likes it more than Oscar when they have a nap together...and mostly human mother just sits and stares at Oscar trying to resist the urge to stroke the little bit above his nose up to his forehead)


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I've felt a bit tired today after my adventuring and lack of sleep yesterday...so it was really nice when you came for a nap with me"
> 
> (in fairness I think human mother likes it more than Oscar when they have a nap together...and mostly human mother just sits and stares at Oscar trying to resist the urge to stroke the little bit above his nose up to his forehead)
> 
> View attachment 357388


Methinks resistance is futile.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> Methinks resistance is futile.


It's more about him not really liking too much contact than me not wanting to. We are getting there though, he's so much more accepting of the love


----------



## AmsMam

Mrs Funkin said:


> trying to resist the urge to stroke the little bit above his nose up to his forehead


I would totally give in to that.


----------



## Cully

AmsMam said:


> I would totally give in to that.


No I don't think I could resist either, not with him lying there sooo cute.
@Mrs Funkin I feel your ache to touch him, but as you say, he's not ready for the contact just yet. You must have a lot of patience, he's so hard to resist. I hope he gets more open to you very soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's doing so so well, really he is. We can touch him now and he doesn't go for us (unless human daddy gets him too excited when playing!), even last night having to clean his poopy paws, he didn't go for us. There's only stroking as far as his shoulder blades really, nothing further - but he loves the top of his head being stroked and under his chin. He's been with us 15 weeks today and the change in that time (the real changes started happening a couple of months ago) from when he bit me the first morning is incredible. We just love him so much, the patience is necessary, I know that. I am starting to manage to get a couple of sneaky top of the head kisses in as well now, like when I leave for work. I'm sure he's just humouring me though


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's doing so so well, really he is. We can touch him now and he doesn't go for us (unless human daddy gets him too excited when playing!), even last night having to clean his poopy paws, he didn't go for us. There's only stroking as far as his shoulder blades really, nothing further - but he loves the top of his head being stroked and under his chin. He's been with us 15 weeks today and the change in that time (the real changes started happening a couple of months ago) from when he bit me the first morning is incredible. We just love him so much, the patience is necessary, I know that. I am starting to manage to get a couple of sneaky top of the head kisses in as well now, like when I leave for work. I'm sure he's just humouring me though


I'm sure he's not just humouring you, he's showing he trusts you. I know it can take a long time but it's all learning about each other isn't it? My little munchkin was like Edward Scissorhands at best when I first got her, and a feline chainsaw at worst. I remember the frustration at having to hold back and wait for her to come to me, almost like letting her pet me instead of the other way round. It's so lovely when you get those little breakthroughs though, so rewarding. Makes you love them all the more. :Angelic:Joyful


----------



## Smuge

I love this picture, Ash looks so content and happy to see us


----------



## Smuge




----------



## Guest

Smuge said:


> View attachment 357390
> [/QUOTE/]
> 
> Beautiful cat, what's her/his name??


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


>


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Good morning human mother. Do you like my new morning routine? I shout at you to give me breakfast, eat about 30g of it, then I'm such a clever boy straight out I go through my cat flap. Where I promptly sit near the house and stare into space"

We just need to work on him coming back in through the flap now. He's not a fan, prefers the door


----------



## Whompingwillow

Hello my name is saffi, and I am the queen of this kingdom (thats why I have a pink pom pom side pony tail)








My slave is slacking, pay no attention to the nasty cushion, usually its covered so no one can tell


----------



## Whompingwillow

Guess what he pulled out from these brick holes















A snail.. which he batted about. Poor love! I wasnt sure if it was dead or alive snail - lets hope dead


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Mojo, where’s your slave with the garlic butter when you need her?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Mojo, where's your slave with the garlic butter when you need her?


I had to google garlic butter and snails.... lol I see what you mean now


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


>


There needs to be a love button :Kiss


----------



## Smuge

Talo hates being under a blanket but Ash wraps himself up in them


----------



## Clairabella

Tom tat wearing his new tent from Go Outdoors, I mean Zooplus :Hilarious

And here's Eddy Kitten rolling over for his mama for a morning fuss


----------



## Puddy2shoes

ChaosCat said:


> We're back from the vet's and he suspects brambles, too. We can't get rid of them. When we bought the house the garden was 600 squaremeters of brambles. It's a never ending fight.
> 
> Annie waiting at the vet's:
> View attachment 357376


Hi ChaosCat, saw on utube very salty water will kill off everything (maybe not if you live by the sea!), I tried this and it does work but I used salt with anti-caking agent in it and ended up with a horrible sludge, (not sure 100% but I think anti- caking agent is alumnium...), best use sea salt grains/flakes and dissolve in hot water but considering the size of your garden you may need a lorry load....haven't tried it on bramble yet but what I sprayed on smaller weeds did kill them after a couple of days, pet friendly commercial weed killer is probably less hassle as I am probably underestimating what 600sq metres looks like, perhaps strim it down to ground level first as it's easier to handle bramble while it's alive and bendy, it's a nightmare when it dies and dries out, good luck.


----------



## SbanR

I surrender!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, look how long my tongue is! Plus I really am doing quite well with kitty yoga"


----------



## ChaosCat

Puddy2shoes said:


> Hi ChaosCat, saw on utube very salty water will kill off everything (maybe not if you live by the sea!), I tried this and it does work but I used salt with anti-caking agent in it and ended up with a horrible sludge, (not sure 100% but I think anti- caking agent is alumnium...), best use sea salt grains/flakes and dissolve in hot water but considering the size of your garden you may need a lorry load....haven't tried it on bramble yet but what I sprayed on smaller weeds did kill them after a couple of days, pet friendly commercial weed killer is probably less hassle as I am probably underestimating what 600sq metres looks like, perhaps strim it down to ground level first as it's easier to handle bramble while it's alive and bendy, it's a nightmare when it dies and dries out, good luck.


The big problem is that the brambles are literally everywhere. They are underneath the lawn and come out here and there... All we can do is keep them in check above ground or use TNT as weed killer. I'm not yet desperate enough for the second option but the time may come.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How is Annie today @ChaosCat - hope she's not too bothered by her cut and it's not causing her too much trouble.


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> View attachment 357409
> 
> 
> Tom tat wearing his new tent from Go Outdoors, I mean Zooplus :Hilarious
> 
> And here's Eddy Kitten rolling over for his mama for a morning fuss
> 
> View attachment 357411


So nice to see pics of your gorgeous boys! You really keep them to yourself and show them rarely. 
Edward looks extremely long stretched out like that. How can you keep such a nice tummy waiting for taking photos first?


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> How is Annie today @ChaosCat - hope she's not too bothered by her cut and it's not causing her too much trouble.


Thanks for asking, Mrs Funkin! She is just her normal self, lively and active and affectionate. This morning I put the betaisadona salve onto the cut and she escaped before I had it spread properly. But no problem, she wiped the surplus salve on my leg so I had to change trousers in a hurry before leaving for school.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> So nice to see pics of your gorgeous boys! You really keep them to yourself and show them rarely.
> Edward looks extremely long stretched out like that. How can you keep such a nice tummy waiting for taking photos first?


@ChaosCat - my boys are celebrity tats. I must keep them hidden away from the paparazzi  but I release official photographs from time to time :Hilarious.

Ed has a nice trim tummy doesn't he  He never seems to grow and I'm super paranoid about it  but I do feed him I promise lol. Thomas on the other hand is fed the same and is the size of a house lol. Ed had filled up before the photo shoot - they usually work me at first light for breakfast and then back to bed we go until the alarm for school  xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks for asking, Mrs Funkin! She is just her normal self, lively and active and affectionate. This morning I put the betaisadona salve onto the cut and she escaped before I had it spread properly. But no problem, she wiped the surplus salve on my leg so I had to change trousers in a hurry before leaving for school.


What is this? Has one of the prinzessins hurt themselves? I did not know :-(


----------



## Clairabella

@ChaosCat - I just saw @Paddypaws post from above - so little Annie has been in the wars :,-(. How is she doing now? What happened and what did the vet say? Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks for asking, Mrs Funkin! She is just her normal self, lively and active and affectionate. This morning I put the betaisadona salve onto the cut and she escaped before I had it spread properly. But no problem, she wiped the surplus salve on my leg so I had to change trousers in a hurry before leaving for school.


Haha, she was just sharing  So glad she seems well in herself, thank for the update.


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> @ChaosCat - I just saw @Paddypaws post from above - so little Annie has been in the wars :,-(. How is she doing now? What happened and what did the vet say? Xx


Annie got herself a deep cut under the right eye yesterday, probably thanks to the brambles. The vet cleaned the wound, injected an antibiotic and a painkiller and applied betaisadona. Tomorrow he'd like to check. Annie isn't much bothered, though.


----------



## Clairabella

Awww poor baby girl :,-( That’s good that she isn’t bothered and is doing ok. The antibiotics will work it’s magic now and she’ll be good as new again  xx


----------



## Smuge

The curious about kittens thread made me think of these (well older than 24 hours ) pics

Ash, Garfield and their brother at around 5 weeks. I think Ash is the one at the front









Tali at a similar age









They have grown up a little now....


----------



## Smuge

OH was changing the sheets earlier. Garfield decided he didnt want to leave the bed, even when she tried to shoo him away. In the end she had to work around him while he purred his head off


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> OH was changing the sheets earlier. Garfield decided he didnt want to leave the bed, even when she tried to shoo him away. In the end she had to work around him while he purred his head off
> View attachment 357437
> 
> View attachment 357438


I think he is getting more and more handsome, they all are actually. Persians really grew on me with your lot - I just cant help but love them (they are LITERALLY fluff BALLS in those first photos!)


----------



## Psygon

Jammy perfecting her cute pose


----------



## Charity

No-one would think they had beds of their own....I'm not a bed!


----------



## Smuge

OH sent me this earlier 'maybe if we stay still she wont notice us'









You think your cat leaves a lot of hair on your clothes when they sit on them? Try having a persian lol letting them nap in a clothes drawer is less than ideal

They have also found a new toy that they adore... a set of electric scales that have sat in the bedroom for a year. We recently discovered that cats can set them off by standing ontop of them...they think that its great fun.

I woke up about 4 times in the middle of the night last night to hear the scales annoucing that Ash was 'nine point two pounds' over and over again


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> OH sent me this earlier 'maybe if we stay still she wont notice us'
> View attachment 357459
> 
> 
> I woke up about 4 times in the middle of the night last night to hear the scales annoucing that Ash was 'nine point two pounds' over and over again


He is trying to tell you how thin he is and you need to get up and feed him


----------



## Smuge

Whompingwillow said:


> He is trying to tell you how thin he is and you need to get up and feed him


Sounds like something Garfield would do


----------



## Smuge

Psygon said:


> Jammy perfecting her cute pose
> 
> View attachment 357451


beautiful picture


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> OH sent me this earlier 'maybe if we stay still she wont notice us'
> View attachment 357459
> 
> 
> You think your cat leaves a lot of hair on your clothes when they sit on them? Try having a persian lol letting them nap in a clothes drawer is less than ideal
> 
> They have also found a new toy that they adore... a set of electric scales that have sat in the bedroom for a year. We recently discovered that cats can set them off by standing ontop of them...they think that its great fun.
> 
> I woke up about 4 times in the middle of the night last night to hear the scales annoucing that Ash was 'nine point two pounds' over and over again


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Now that Ash has weighed himself do you think he'll let the other two have a turn?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> No-one would think they had beds of their own....I'm not a bed!
> 
> View attachment 357453


Apparently they think differently! :Hilarious


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> Now that Ash has weighed himself do you think he'll let the other two have a turn?


Garfield weights a bit more than Ash, Tali weighs less than the boys. well according to those cheap scales, I have no idea how accurate they are - especially with cats lol


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> OH sent me this earlier 'maybe if we stay still she wont notice us'
> View attachment 357459
> 
> 
> You think your cat leaves a lot of hair on your clothes when they sit on them? Try having a persian lol letting them nap in a clothes drawer is less than ideal
> 
> They have also found a new toy that they adore... a set of electric scales that have sat in the bedroom for a year. We recently discovered that cats can set them off by standing ontop of them...they think that its great fun.
> 
> I woke up about 4 times in the middle of the night last night to hear the scales annoucing that Ash was 'nine point two pounds' over and over again


Bet you didn't have one of them announcing loudly in your ear at 5 a.m. that they had done a poo in the litter box and I'd better come and do something about it quick!!


----------



## Smuge

Cully said:


> Bet you didn't have one of them announcing loudly in your ear at 5 a.m. that they had done a poo in the litter box and I'd better come and do something about it quick!!


Nah they are pretty well behaved during the night, sometimes they get up early though and want attention.

Apparantly I hurt Ash's feelings last night. My OH says he came over nuzzling into me about 3am wanting cuddled and I didnt wake up. He then sulked off to cuddle my OH instead.

None of mine are really lapcats, but they can all be very cuddly in bed at night when the mood strikes them


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> Nah they are pretty well behaved during the night, sometimes they get up early though and want attention.
> 
> Apparantly I hurt Ash's feelings last night. My OH says he came over nuzzling into me about 3am wanting cuddled and I didnt wake up. He then sulked off to cuddle my OH instead.
> 
> None of mine are really lapcats, but they can all be very cuddly in bed at night when the mood strikes them


Misty will lie with me for a while then move off. I can't decide if it's because she's too hot or 'cos I fidget too much lol.


----------



## Minuscule

With a little nose covered in Hill's food!


----------



## Tashanasha

Marx being creative with his toy


----------



## Whompingwillow

Tashanasha said:


> Marx being creative with his toy
> 
> View attachment 357462


That is a very cute photo, I dont know why it makes me think he is part of a cuckoo clock or something.. maybe because its 1:30am


----------



## Whompingwillow

Very excited to find saffi blissed out in her new donut bed

















Go away mum!


----------



## Tashanasha

Whompingwillow said:


> That is a very cute photo, I dont know why it makes me think he is part of a cuckoo clock or something.. maybe because its 1:30am


In his defense, it's 9 am where we are


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> Very excited to find saffi blissed out in her new donut bed
> View attachment 357463
> 
> View attachment 357464
> 
> 
> Go away mum!
> View attachment 357465


That's a lovely bed, I can see why Saffi likes it so much. Has Mojo got one as well?


----------



## Emmasian

I love that bed too. I really like the material with the cats on. Was it specially made or just on the website?


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> They have also found a new toy that they adore... a set of electric scales that have sat in the bedroom for a year. We recently discovered that cats can set them off by standing ontop of them...they think that its great fun.
> 
> I woke up about 4 times in the middle of the night last night to hear the scales annoucing that Ash was 'nine point two pounds' over and over again


We have had 5 or 6 weigh-ins so far today. You will all be relieved to know that Ash's weight didn't change overnight lol


----------



## Cully

Tashanasha said:


> Marx being creative with his toy
> 
> View attachment 357462


I like the tree, it looks very stable so won't topple or move.


----------



## Tashanasha

Cully said:


> I like the tree, it looks very stable so won't topple or move.


And we moved it to the corner just to be on the safe side. Marx didn't want to go near it until recently, but he is getting braver :Happy


----------



## Cully

Er.....I'm getting a drink. Okay!!! :Meh


----------



## ChaosCat

Have been to the vet check this afternoon. Annie's wound seems to be healing okay. She got another 48 hour antibiotic injection.
Here is Scarface today, don't mind the old thing in the background, this was the only way I was able to catch her cheek.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> That's a lovely bed, I can see why Saffi likes it so much. Has Mojo got one as well?


Mojo hasnt got one as I wasnt able to get two at the same time but also because I have not see him take to any donut bed, the reason I got it was because saffi won't use her absolute favourite bed, which was a donut bed from [email protected], because she had quite a horrible fall out of it where she ended up in a bowl of water... I do plan on getting another donut bed from lazydays but not for a couple of months, he isnt lacking in beds and i am sure Saffi would not mind if he used it too!


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Have been to the vet check this afternoon. Annie's wound seems to be healing okay. She got another 48 hour antibiotic injection.
> Here is Scarface today, don't mind the old thing in the background, this was the only way I was able to catch her cheek.
> 
> View attachment 357519


Glad its healing OK, still looks pretty sore.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> I love that bed too. I really like the material with the cats on. Was it specially made or just on the website?


I thought it was nice too, and it was on sale! So even better - you can order it from their facebook page https://www.facebook.com/lazydayspetbedspetbedsyork/


----------



## Paddypaws

Chilling in the shade.


----------



## Summercat

@Paddypaws 
Love the flowers and greenery not to forget the gorgeous fluffster on the side!

@ChaosCat 
Yikes, looks deep?


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> @Paddypaws
> Love the flowers and greenery not to forget the gorgeous fluffster on the side!
> 
> @ChaosCat
> Yikes, *looks deep*?


It is rather deep. But it looks worse because the salve leaves those yellowish stains.


----------



## Summercat

Hope it heals up quick @ChaosCat


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Hope it heals up quick @ChaosCat


Thanks, @Summercat, the vet thought it's looking alright. Managed a better photo while Annie naps:


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Poor babe, no wonder she wanted lap time cuddles after.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Annie, it looks better in the second photo though. I hope it's not bothering her too much.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh poor Annie, it looks better in the second photo though. I hope it's not bothering her too much.


Thanks, @Mrs Funkin, she really behaves the way she always does. Chasing her sister, jumping, eating, ... She is a tough cooky. Someone knew that when choosing the girls' names.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Have been to the vet check this afternoon. Annie's wound seems to be healing okay. She got another 48 hour antibiotic injection.
> Here is Scarface today, don't mind the old thing in the background, this was the only way I was able to catch her cheek.
> 
> View attachment 357519


Poor little love, she seems to be putting a brave face on it (sorry, no pun intended). Do you think it bothers her or has she just accepted it? My minx would be pawing at it all the time. She's very good if she doesn't need a collar. Bless, hope she's better very soon.Sending gentle hugs.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Poor little love, she seems to be putting a brave face on it (sorry, no pun intended). Do you think it bothers her or has she just accepted it? My minx would be pawing at it all the time. She's very good if she doesn't need a collar. Bless, hope she's better very soon.Sending gentle hugs.


Many thanks in Annie's name, @Cully!
I think she has accepted it. She doesn't scratch there but rubs her cheek on available legs in passing. 
Big girls don't cry.


----------



## Paddypaws

Pretending she has a softer sweeter side.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks, @Summercat, the vet thought it's looking alright. Managed a better photo while Annie naps:
> 
> View attachment 357549


Poor babes, I hope it heals fast!!


----------



## Psygon

My unused banana picture


----------



## Cully

Misty just testing to see if my new foot stool/ottoman will make a good scratching post.  








Good job it only cost a tenner from the Range lol.


----------



## Paddypaws

Awake and planning her next campaign of chaos and destruction


----------



## Psygon

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 357571
> Awake and planning her next campaign of chaos and destruction


I'm fairly sure that looks say it's already planned and she's just waiting for her moment


----------



## Whompingwillow

Ummm I believe my foot might be in danger :Nailbiting








Yep...


----------



## Whompingwillow

I feel so lucky and grateful with this little minx. Not the attacking my hand part... but its all part of the love package!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, why do you have to go to work...I think you should just be my full time slave. Human daddy isn't as good with the food as you are...but I found a nice little spot to sit whilst I waited for him to bring me something I then wouldn't eat"


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Everybody seems to be going a bit Bananas today? Well, at least I'm not!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Ummm I believe my foot might be in danger :Nailbiting
> View attachment 357573
> 
> Yep...
> View attachment 357574


I see the corrugated cardboard roll is now a fraction of its former self


----------



## SbanR

Catching the morning sun


----------



## ChaosCat

Sorry, bending the rule... but I found it difficult to decide which banana photo to choose, so I'll bother you here with the other one.


----------



## Charity

Both taking a nap before tea


----------



## ewelsh

All this building noise....... is disturbing my naps!


----------



## Tomtat and Edwards dister

Edward having a bath:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Tomtat and Edwards dister said:


> Edward having a bath:Cat
> 
> View attachment 357627


And smiling while washing himself, that's a happy boy for sure!


----------



## Tomtat and Edwards dister

ChaosCat said:


> And smiling while washing himself, that's a happy boy for sure!


I know Xx he loves his bathes lol he's a nice bootiful clean boy Xxx:Cat


----------



## Clairabella

Tomtat and Edwards dister said:


> Edward having a bath:Cat
> 
> View attachment 357627


You're a much better photographer than mammy, Amy lol.

Love this pic of Eddy xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> You're a much better photographer than mammy, Amy lol.
> 
> Love this pic of Eddy xx


Maybe we can enjoy photos of your very important kittens more regularly now.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Maybe we can enjoy photos of your very important kittens more regularly now.


Amy said maybe lol. She can be persuaded to post more if there's a couple of packets of sweets in it for her :Hilarious


----------



## Tomtat and Edwards dister

ChaosCat said:


> Maybe we can enjoy photos of your very important kittens more regularly now.


Definitely Xxx show off their handsomeness to the world Xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Funny to have you both here.


----------



## Clairabella

Hope she doesn’t end up addicted like me lol xx


----------



## huckybuck

Clap ur hands
Sleep
Wave ur hands 
Superman!!! 
Sorry whoops Bananaman!!!


----------



## Tomtat and Edwards dister

Clairabella said:


> Hope she doesn't end up addicted like me lol xx


Mammy I already am lol Xx:Cat


----------



## Tomtat and Edwards dister

Clairabella said:


> Hope she doesn't end up addicted like me lol xx


mammy I already am lol Xxx


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> Hope she doesn't end up addicted like me lol xx


I think you're too late lol


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Well, I have had about all I can take of the fruit based assault on my Kingdom. Please let sleeping cats lie!" thought Jiggs


----------



## ChaosCat

Oneinamillion said:


> View attachment 357639
> "Well, I have had about all I can take of the fruit based assault on my Kingdom. Please let sleeping cats lie!" thought Jiggs


Hmm, his sleeping posture reminds me of something in the fruit department...


----------



## Oneinamillion

ChaosCat said:


> Hmm, his sleeping posture reminds me of something in the fruit department...


So, does the new Avatar lol


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> I think you're too late lol


Could be worse she could be addicted like Tomtat :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I really really don't like it when you get called out of your bed to go to work. I'll just sit here and wait for you to come home to give me my tea"


----------



## Tomtat and Edwards dister

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I really really don't like it when you get called out of your bed to go to work. I'll just sit here and wait for you to come home to give me my tea"
> 
> View attachment 357642


Aww


----------



## jasperthecat

Been in my music room today and Jasper as usual has joined me and although he rarely climbs up onto the amp these days, it was his first favourite spot as a tiny kitten and if I can ever get a snap of him on there I can judge his growth rate because when you see him every day you don't notice so easily as you've nothing to compare it with..
Today's snap was a quicky as I grabbed it just as he was about to get off but it's easy to see how much he's grown since just after we brought him home!

Today at 13 months old....









As he was as a kitten...









EDIT: Just added the other one I managed to get of him today....his tail looks bigger than the whole of Jasper when I took the one of him as a kitten!


----------



## Cully

Brought a box back from shopping today for recycling.








My box now. It was abandoned, so it's MY box now. Ok!! :Smug


----------



## SbanR

Prawn


----------



## Charity

Bunty's playtime with her mouse this morning. She's moving so fast, most of my photos are blurred


----------



## Emmasian

TGI weekend. How can I ever get out of bed shared with something so cute!!


----------



## Charity

Luncheon is served


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Prawn
> 
> View attachment 357660


I love her little black beans! Does she let you stroke that furry belly?


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Luncheon is served
> 
> View attachment 357694


Can I have some please???


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> I love her little black beans! Does she let you stroke that furry belly?


Not stroke, but she allows me to smooch her belly. Only for a short while though


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Not stroke, but she allows me to smooch her belly. Only for a short while though


I want to smooch her belly!






I tried to take a video for you of saffi's flicking tail, but sadly she is not hugging it this time, and she stopped flicking it when I stopped talking to her! Lol (you cant hear, but she is purring softly too)


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Can I have some please???


Pop in anytime


----------



## Whompingwillow

She has given up pretending she doesnt like the new bed now


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
That's a pretty photo:Cat
I like the bed, it seems deeper than most round beds.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> That's a pretty photo:Cat
> I like the bed, it seems deeper than most round beds.


Fank you says Saffi
Yes I think it is deeper then most beds I have ever seen too, I actually thought she would take longer to warm to that but it didnt take her long to take to it, its cosy and secure which she likes. I havent seen mojo use it yet!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Well, after a hard days hunting, playing, using my slave and eating, it is now time for a nap:Cat " thought Jiggs


----------



## Tomtat and Edwards dister

The brother love








"Me and my brother just tillin"


----------



## Smuge

life is hard when you are floofy


----------



## Paddypaws

The outdoor cat tree was definitely Monty's territory, looks like Wiggins has decided to take it over.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 357763
> The outdoor cat tree was definitely Monty's territory, looks like Wiggins has decided to take it over.


Ah wiggins is such gorgeous boy, we dont see enough of him


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Clap ur hands
> Sleep
> Wave ur hands
> Superman!!!
> Sorry whoops Bananaman!!!
> 
> View attachment 357631
> View attachment 357632


HB you have had me singing that damn song all day  we used to have that song played over and over at swimming pool discos  I remember Genevieve Keating tried to drown me :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 357763
> The outdoor cat tree was definitely Monty's territory, looks like Wiggins has decided to take it over.


Lovely photo.


----------



## Paddypaws

Hey @Whompingwillow, Mitzy sends a 'rabbityfeet' to cousin Saffi


----------



## Whompingwillow

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 357783
> Hey @Whompingwillow, Mitzy sends a 'rabbityfeet' to cousin Saffi


 big smiles 








Eeee look at them!


----------



## Paddypaws

This is how excited Mitzy is to know she has a new local auntie


----------



## Tomtat and Edwards dister

Tomtat is not impressed because @Clairabella slept late for tomtat (the King) breakfast  lol


----------



## SuboJvR

I'm so in love with this guy! It makes me so happy that we managed to save him and heal him and now look at how happy he is.


----------



## ChaosCat

Tomtat and Edwards dister said:


> Tomtat is not impressed because @Clairabella slept late for tomtat (the King) breakfast  lol
> View attachment 357801
> View attachment 357802


What sort of slave is @Clairabella?


----------



## ChaosCat

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 357798
> View attachment 357799
> View attachment 357800
> 
> 
> I'm so in love with this guy! It makes me so happy that we managed to save him and heal him and now look at how happy he is.


He looks like a completely chilled and happy boy indeed.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> What sort of slave is @Clairabella?


Oi cheeky! You have hands and legs too you know


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Oi cheeky! You have hands and legs too you know


You are slave to a girl and two boys. Didn't you know?


----------



## SbanR

Tomtat and Edwards dister said:


> Tomtat is not impressed because @Clairabella slept late for tomtat (the King) breakfast  lol
> View attachment 357801
> View attachment 357802


Wow! Tomtat has grown into such a big boy. Tell him to jump onto that slug-a-bed That should get her going:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> You are slave to a girl and two boys. Didn't you know?


:Hilarious :Hilarious

Don't I just  I should be size 6 all the running around they have me doing between them  lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Wow! Tomtat has grown into such a big boy. Tell him to jump onto that slug-a-bed That should get her going:Hilarious


I feel ganged up on here lol. Just remember where your loyalties lie SB - I've been here a lot longer than her lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Tomtat and Edwards dister said:


> Tomtat is not impressed because @Clairabella slept late for tomtat (the King) breakfast  lol
> View attachment 357801
> View attachment 357802


Naughty slave and naughty dister lol he looks half starved :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> You are slave to a girl and two boys. Didn't you know?


Oh my days lol I just realised what I done :Hilarious That comment was meant for @Tomtat and Edwards dister lol xx


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> I feel ganged up on here lol. Just remember where your loyalties lie SB - I've been here a lot longer than her lol xx


Have to look after the lil ones lol


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> She has given up pretending she doesnt like the new bed now
> View attachment 357710


Love love love the bed  amy wants me to get one for the boys xx


----------



## Cully

Me bored, me watch cat TV pls?:Bored









Ooh what is this?









Must look closer.:Wideyed









Me likes this very moosh.:Joyful









Me love, can I keep pls?:Kiss

Misty and her first cat TV review.


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper sat in the lounge for a change, pretending to be just another ornament!










We never used to allow him in there unsupervised otherwise he'd have wreaked havoc with the furniture but now he's even allowed in there on his own


----------



## Charity

You look very objet d'art Jasper . Keep up the good work of not knocking over that figurine :Jawdrop


----------



## Smuge

All you can hear is purring


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> Jasper sat in the lounge for a change, pretending to be just another ornament!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We never used to allow him in there unsupervised otherwise he'd have wreaked havoc with the furniture but now he's even allowed in there on his own


He's obviously learned to appreciate fine art.


----------



## SinneJ

e


Cully said:


> He's obviously learned to appreciate fine art.


Well yes he IS fine art. You don't hurt your own squad right?


----------



## Joy84

Cully said:


> Me bored, me watch cat TV pls?:Bored
> 
> View attachment 357827
> 
> Ooh what is this?
> 
> View attachment 357828
> 
> Must look closer.:Wideyed
> 
> View attachment 357830
> 
> Me likes this very moosh.:Joyful
> 
> View attachment 357832
> 
> Me love, can I keep pls?:Kiss
> 
> Misty and her first cat TV review.


I downloaded some cat games on my phone a while back but Phoebe was not interested at all. Even when I was catching the mice or bugs to show her she was like "you look as if you're having fun, yawn ..."


----------



## Joy84

Thank goodness I got this tote bag from adidas today ...








Otherwise Phoebe would have nothing to lounge and sleep on


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Tired Jiggs. Zzzzz


----------



## Tomtat and Edwards dister

jasperthecat said:


> Jasper sat in the lounge for a change, pretending to be just another ornament
> 
> Omg the best ornament ever !!! Xx:Cat


----------



## EL76

I haven't posted for months. Skyler is 1.2 year old now, bigger and fluffier.


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> I downloaded some cat games on my phone a while back but Phoebe was not interested at all. Even when I was catching the mice or bugs to show her she was like "you look as if you're having fun, yawn ..."


I got some similar games too which she was interested in at first but soon got bored when she realised trying to catch the mouse/fish/bug was a pointless exercise. She prefers a video of a real animal and got totally absorbed in the cat TV. It's an old tablet so I don't mind if it gets scratched lol. The things we do for our babies eh.....


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> Thank goodness I got this tote bag from adidas today ...
> View attachment 357855
> 
> Otherwise Phoebe would have nothing to lounge and sleep on
> View attachment 357856
> 
> View attachment 357857


You know you've no chance of reclaiming it back don't you? layful


----------



## Psygon

Posing girls

Jammy









Darcy


----------



## Tashanasha

I didn't even notice his eye color changed so much until I took this picture. My handsome little fellow smiling for the camera


----------



## SbanR

Jessie looking pretty in front of the catnip, and having a " fix"


----------



## Whompingwillow

Peekaboo


----------



## Jaf

"What? No you may not blow raspberries on my tummy. 'Tis too hot!"


----------



## Betty6691

Sun's out Amy's tum's out


----------



## Charity

Caught in the act of a yawn


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey continues his bathroom obsessions


----------



## ChaosCat

A little evening snooze.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"My slave is now home, so time for playtime and then maybe some food!" Thought Jiggs :Cat


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> A little evening snooze.
> 
> View attachment 357928


Bunty's having one of those as well after being out all day


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Bunty's having one of those as well after being out all day
> 
> View attachment 357935


Very healthy- fresh air and enough sleep.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Good evening from Saffi


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> View attachment 357936
> 
> Good evening from Saffi


Good evening upside down Saffi.:Wacky


----------



## Psygon

Poise? Grace? Hahaha


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Poise? Grace? Hahaha
> 
> View attachment 357954


Looks like he's exercising. "Now raise and ...point!" Lol.


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Poise? Grace? Hahaha
> 
> View attachment 357954


Ha ha! Toppy's yoga buddy


----------



## SuboJvR




----------



## ChaosCat

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 357966


Biiiiig eyes! Lovely photo.


----------



## SuboJvR

ChaosCat said:


> Biiiiig eyes! Lovely photo.


We were playing "Where's Joey?"  when I say it a certain way he knows we are playing hide and seek so he goes down all low and tries to hide


----------



## SbanR

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 357966


This is such a great photo. Love that expression on his face


----------



## Charity

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 357966


He's such a cutie, love that expression


----------



## Emmasian

Pumpkin Pussycats fascinated by Uncle Len nextdoor fixing the fence!


----------



## Charity

Bunty's just come in after being out and AWOL since 8.00 a.m....tut tut . Toppy's oblivious, he's away with the fairies.


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 357966


I wouldnt like to be whatever it is he seems to be fixated on. lol.:Wideyed


----------



## SuboJvR

Cully said:


> I wouldnt like to be whatever it is he seems to be fixated on. lol.:Wideyed


That would be my face!! I was on the stairs. He never attacks though he just runs up to me


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> That would be my face!! I was on the stairs. He never attacks though he just runs up to me


Ooer.......its really scary when you see that look and its focused on you. Misty used to do that a lot and it usually ended with her diving for my arm with the resulting scratches...ouch! Fortunately we have both learned a lot since those days and she is a lot better having learned good manners lol. She didnt really have bad manners, it was just that nobody, cat or human, had ever taught her any. These days she still leaps on my arm or leg and does the 4 leg wrap around, but realises immediately what she has done and climbs off me. She looks so apologetic afterwards, like, 'that was the old me'.
Joey looks so adorable, I'm sure you could forgive him anything. I love it that it is a game you both love playing.:Joyful


----------



## Betty6691

I say, would you mind not pointing that thing at me whilst I'm carrying out my toilette?









Thank you!


----------



## ChaosCat

Betty6691 said:


> I say, would you mind not pointing that thing at me whilst I'm carrying out my toilette?
> View attachment 358000
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 358001


The second pic is hilarious. :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Shrike

Brooke got a bit of a telling off from one of the local Magpies this morning:








Brooke didn't photograph very well
But got some nice shots of the noisy Magpie


----------



## Cully

Shrike said:


> Brooke got a bit of a telling off from one of the local Magpies this morning:
> View attachment 358014
> 
> Brooke didn't photograph very well
> But got some nice shots of the noisy Magpie
> View attachment 358015
> 
> View attachment 358016
> 
> View attachment 358017


Oh goodness, they really do make such a noise. Are nesting at this time of year? If so they'll do everthing they can to protect the nest and chicks. One of the local cats actually hunted and killed an adult recently. Every day since he has been mobbed by a group of magpies every time he goes anywhere near the tree they are nesting in.
They do have a lovely plumage though. Shame they have such a noisy chatter.igeon


----------



## Charity

We've got a magpie family, Mum, Dad and two youngsters. They're always shouting at Bunty and Toppy .


----------



## Shrike

Brooke did bring in a Magpie a couple of years back. Luckily I got it off her, only for it to smash into the window trying to escape.  I did get it to fly out of an open one eventually though.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Time to relax after a long day sleeping" thought Jiggs :Cat


----------



## Summercat

Biggles and I are ready to go to sleep soon but he had some nice sunbathing in the day:


----------



## LJC675

Surprisingly No Kalex that is not helping Mummy with her work:


----------



## Smuge

its been one of those days...


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> its been one of those days...
> 
> View attachment 358085


OMG definitely a bad hair day. Poor wee soul. :Arghh :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Tali darling what has your dad done to you AND post it for us to see!


----------



## Charity

Oh Taili, did he ask you if you wanted the Yoda look? I think you look very sweet if fed up


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Tali darling what has your dad done to you AND post it for us to see!


Don't blame me it was her mum lol


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> its been one of those days...
> 
> View attachment 358085


looks less miserable now










Ash is up next . ..


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> looks less miserable now
> 
> View attachment 358089
> 
> 
> Ash is up next . ..


RUN AND HIDE ASH!!!!:Hilarious


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> RUN AND HIDE ASH!!!!:Hilarious


Don't think he heard you










on the brightside, they are getting a bowl of ham for tea

We have been really busy recently, they haven't been bathed in a couple of months. But they are really well behaved now, I still have the scars (literally) from Tali's first bath, but now they all just accept their fate with the odd sad meow


----------



## ChaosCat

There's something lurking in the background, Annie beware!









It's coming closer...









and closer...


























Too hot for a sisterly fight.


----------



## Smuge

Garfield is in a very strange mood tonight. He is sitting on my lap growling at me (he never growls)









No idea what has made him grumpy. If he was that cross he would run off and sulk in a corner.

He didnt get a bath today so that isnt why he ia stressed


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Garfield is in a very strange mood tonight. He is sitting on my lap growling at me (he never growls)
> 
> View attachment 358121
> 
> No idea what has made him grumpy. If he was that cross he would run off and sulk in a corner.
> 
> He didnt get a bath today so that isnt why he ia stressed


The thought of an unwanted bath to come??


----------



## CheddarTheTabby

Cheddar camoflauging, a few hours ago.
I wonder why he's hiding.. He probably has a plan to overthrow me.









I asked him to come for a political meeting but he refused and gave me a pose...


----------



## SuboJvR

Come play mummy


----------



## Oneinamillion

"I dreamed a dream" zzzzzzz from Jiggs


----------



## Tashanasha

Where's the kitty?


----------



## SuboJvR




----------



## Charity

Bunty's been outside trying to catch a baby bird this morning so she is confined to barracks and not a happy bunny. I don't know whether she actually got hold of it at any point, she was doing a lot of jumping about, because it's in the shrubbery so I can't see it but I could hear it screeching. Toppy just stood and watched until Mildred next door decided to appear and also watch proceedings then he turned his attention to her. So everyone (not Mildred of course) has had to come indoors.


----------



## ewelsh

Bad Mummy! Poor Bunty was just trying to teach the fledgling how to avoid cats!

Hope your confinement isn’t too long dearest grumpy Bunty xx


----------



## Charity

cl


ewelsh said:


> Bad Mummy! Poor Bunty was just trying to teach the fledgling how to avoid cats!
> 
> Hope your confinement isn't too long dearest grumpy Bunty xx


She'll get her own back, she'll refuse to eat her dinner so it will go in the bin which she knows makes Mummy cross.


----------



## Summercat

My fluffy boy in a basket:


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Bunty's been outside trying to catch a baby bird this morning so she is confined to barracks and not a happy bunny. I don't know whether she actually got hold of it at any point, she was doing a lot of jumping about, because it's in the shrubbery so I can't see it but I could hear it screeching. Toppy just stood and watched until Mildred next door decided to appear and also watch proceedings then he turned his attention to her. So everyone (not Mildred of course) has had to come indoors.
> 
> View attachment 358163


Jessie has made herself a cosy nest in the hedge. She's very engrossed watching, I suspect, a nest of birds. Will have to hope they fledge when she's elsewhere


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> Garfield is in a very strange mood tonight. He is sitting on my lap growling at me (he never growls)
> I'm
> View attachment 358121
> 
> No idea what has made him grumpy. If he was that cross he would run off and sulk in a corner.
> 
> He didnt get a bath today so that isnt why he ia stressed


He looks so placid. If Misty growled while I was holding her she'd be dropped like a hot potato to spare bloodshed. :Joyful
Maybe he was just hot, poor boy. Hope he's not a grumpy guys today


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> The thought of an unwanted bath to come??


He got bathed a couple of days ago. I suppose that's the problem, Ash and Tali smell different. Though neither of them minded when he smelt weird lol Ash slept on our bed last night so probably smells more like us than last night, Garfield let Ash lick his face earlier. He is less cross than last night though he has still growled at Tali (who sleeps on top of a wardrobe) a few times.... she basically rolled her eyes at him.



Cully said:


> He looks so placid. If Misty growled while I was holding her she'd be dropped like a hot potato to spare bloodshed. :Joyful
> Maybe he was just hot, poor boy. Hope he's not a grumpy guys today


Yes it was very strange that he was simultaneously growling at me and snuggling into me lol when he does it I just blow in his face. That always startles them, its how we got all 3 out of biting stage

He is less grumpy today, he is usually the sweetheart of the 3


----------



## Smuge

I don't have any kids (probably will have sooner rather than later) but I got this on Sunday lol


















Thought it was really sweet, you don't hear from her but my OH is obsessed with the floofs as I am. She wanted a cat but never really thought much about Persians before we got Tali, she just went along with it because she knew I had wanted a Persian all my life. But now she absolutely in love with them and is completely behind me breeding them one day (in the fairly distant future)


----------



## ewelsh

That’s so lovely 

I get Birthday, Christmas and mother’s day cards from my girls too, along with paw print marks. Truth be told I love them more than anything else


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> I don't have any kids (probably will have sooner rather than later) but I got this on Sunday lol
> 
> View attachment 358191
> 
> View attachment 358190
> 
> 
> Thought it was really sweet, you don't hear from her but my OH is obsessed with the floofs as I am. She wanted a cat but never really thought much about Persians before we got Tali, she just went along with it because she knew I had wanted a Persian all my life. But now she absolutely in love with them and is completely behind me breeding them one day (in the fairly distant future)


Best Father's Day card ever.


----------



## Cully

Another parcel came today. In we go..








A little further.








OK OK I cheated.
I threw in a Dreamie first


----------



## Smuge

Spoilt brat, cute though


----------



## ebonycat

Alfie's having a mad half hour, running up & down the stairs & hiding under the rug


















He's now run off upstairs again


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> Spoilt brat, cute though
> 
> View attachment 358251


Deservedly spoilt.


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> Alfie's having a mad half hour, running up & down the stairs & hiding under the rug
> View attachment 358253
> 
> 
> View attachment 358254
> 
> 
> He's now run off upstairs again


I thought it was a sombrero for a second.


----------



## Charity

Snoozy time


----------



## Smuge

life is tough










Everyone is friends again now, Garfield was cross through the night and early this morning, but after literally following Tali around the room sniffing her bum, has realised who she is lol


----------



## Oneinamillion

"I really can not be bothered to move this morning, but as soon as you move I will follow you like a shot!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Clairabella

Thomas tat patiently waiting for his favouritest slave to get out of her pit and feed him this morning 










And tom tat fed up of waiting :Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
I love Thomas's brown fur with black stripes.:Cat


----------



## ewelsh

How could you make Thomas Tat wait  look at that face! :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you xx They are like his Adidas stripes :Hilarious Only he is much better than Adidas because he has more than 3 stripes lol xx 

Could eat him up  he’s mam’s handsome boy ❤


----------



## Clairabella

ewelsh said:


> How could you make Thomas Tat wait  look at that face! :Kiss


I'm not a morning person @ewelsh lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Thomas tat patiently waiting for his favouritest slave to get out of her pit and feed him this morning
> 
> View attachment 358295
> 
> 
> And tom tat fed up of waiting :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 358296


Poor neglected Thomas! Come to me, my precious, I am a morning person. Up every morning at 4.45. You'll never have to wait for your breakfast again. Bring your buddy along, too.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Poor neglected Thomas! Come to me, my precious, I am a morning person. Up every morning at 4.45. You'll never have to wait for your breakfast again. Bring your buddy along, too.


Twice in less than a week that I've starved him :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Toppy is really heavily asleep this afternoon









Bunty, on the other hand, has sat all day in the garden watching for the baby bird she didn't manage to catch yesterday. Thankfully, no luck!


----------



## ewelsh

Awww Toppy I could just kiss your toe pads :Kiss 

Bunty, that fledgling isn’t going to come back and play any time soon.


----------



## ewelsh

In amongst the garden,
Is a little patch,
perfect for,
a little black cat


----------



## Charity

Just the day for sitting in the shrubbery lovely Lottie....when you're left alone that is


----------



## Psygon

Seen out and about today!!

The lady had two cats on leads, incredibly well behaved and so very gorgeous. Impressed and slightly in awe that she was traveling on public transport.


----------



## Smuge

The mean vet gave Tali her first booster today, but she was very brave


----------



## Matrod

Not remotely cat related but I had to share, a neighbours daughter have a 30+ Harley Davidson entourage to her prom tonight & they all came up out cul de sac, they were all thabout way down the road, it was such a sight & sound to behold


----------



## ewelsh

What a sight.... what a sound too


----------



## Cully

Here she lies, perched precariously under the cat jigsaw. "You'll fall if you're not careful" I tell her.









She must agree as she takes a firmer grip









From this angle that claw is dug in so firmly it left a gouge lol. 







Shows she listens to me at least. :Smuggrin


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Whompingwillow

Hmmm  quite twisted


----------



## Psygon

That moment when there is something exciting to look at, and not quite enough room :-D


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> That moment when there is something exciting to look at, and not quite enough room :-D
> 
> View attachment 358370


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

@Psygon 
Beautiful pic, do you use a proper camera or a phone?


----------



## SinneJ

OH human mother, there you are, finally! You have been b... oh no you brought the annoyingly bouncy creature again.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I've not been on the forum all week, so will catch up later today, but Lola was just looking toooo gorgeous today (for the record I'm not bias)


----------



## Psygon

Summercat said:


> @Psygon
> Beautiful pic, do you use a proper camera or a phone?


I just my phone! I have proper cameras but never to hand when I want to take pictures  I did specifically choose my phone because of the camera though (it's a pixel 2).


----------



## Whompingwillow

This evening winding down after a lovely day

Grooming her human like the lovely girl she is








Gorgeous boy








Loving her new cosy bed


----------



## huckybuck

It's Huck - sort of!!!!
He sponsored a hole at our Lady Captain's Golf Day today!!










And then I got photobombed!!!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 358387
> View attachment 358388
> I've not been on the forum all week, so will catch up later today, but Lola was just looking toooo gorgeous today (for the record I'm not bias)


Not at all bias  Lola is indeed beeautttiful xxx


----------



## Psygon

Sleepy toes!


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> Sleepy toes!
> 
> View attachment 358458


Ok they do NOT belong to the same cat!!!

:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> This evening winding down after a lovely day
> 
> Grooming her human like the lovely girl she is
> View attachment 358440
> 
> Gorgeous boy
> View attachment 358443
> 
> Loving her new cosy bed
> View attachment 358444


Awww @Whompingwillow - look at these bundles of gorgeousness we have here ❤❤ Just want to bury my face in their fluffiness lol xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Psygon said:


> Sleepy toes!
> 
> View attachment 358458


Oh my god, literally melted xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> It's Huck - sort of!!!!
> He sponsored a hole at our Lady Captain's Golf Day today!!
> 
> View attachment 358450
> 
> 
> And then I got photobombed!!!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Beautiful Huck ❤ Totally beautiful - but why is he flag number 16 when he should be number 1
> 
> View attachment 358451
> View attachment 358452


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> Ok they do NOT belong to the same cat!!!
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious


I assure you they do :-D :-D


----------



## Joy84

Psygon said:


> I assure you they do :-D :-D


No way!!


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> I assure you they do :-D :-D


Lol I didn't think they did either :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

Psygon said:


> Sleepy toes!
> 
> View attachment 358458


Haha I love it is so weird! Crazy toes


----------



## Psygon

Given the query about were they really Jammy's feet... Here they are again. I give you.... Jammy Long Legs :-D


----------



## Oneinamillion

"My shoes Daddy, my shoes!!!" Jiggs made very clear!!:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

This cute little monster went out of her way to let my day start with some action.










Woke up to a kerfuffle in the hall, some high pitched peeping along with it. 

Bonny was trying to get under the chest of drawers... So I shut Bonny out of the hall, closed all doors and got a broomstick and a big glass- couldn't get the mouse out. So I let Bonny back into the hall she chased out mousey, I opened the door to the bathroom and mousey and Bonny went in. Bonny got shut out again and I tried to catch mousey, but she was too quick and managed to squeeze through the closed door. 

Again she hid under the chest in the hall and again I recruited Bonny's help.
This time, when Bonny managed to get the mouse out from under the chest, the little thing hid in a gardening glove that fell down in all this ruckus. Strike! I just had to hold it closed and carry it out. All in my nighty and barefoot. But it was 5 o' clock and nobody but me is up at that time on a Sunday morning anyway.


----------



## Betty6691

This is the look Amy gave me when I wouldn't let her have any of my breakfast yoghurt. I normally give in but she's had a poorly bum recently.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> This cute little monster went out of her way to let my day start with some action.
> 
> View attachment 358472
> 
> 
> Woke up to a kerfuffle in the hall, some high pitched peeping along with it.
> 
> Bonny was trying to get under the chest of drawers... So I shut Bonny out of the hall, closed all doors and got a broomstick and a big glass- couldn't get the mouse out. So I let Bonny back into the hall she chased out mousey, I opened the door to the bathroom and mousey and Bonny went in. Bonny got shut out again and I tried to catch mousey, but she was too quick and managed to squeeze through the closed door.
> 
> Again she hid under the chest in the hall and again I recruited Bonny's help.
> This time, when Bonny managed to get the mouse out from under the chest, the little thing hid in a gardening glove that fell down in all this ruckus. Strike! I just had to hold it closed and carry it out. All in my nighty and barefoot. But it was 5 o' clock and nobody but me is up at that time on a Sunday morning anyway.


It would have been more interesting if you'd carried mousey out in your birthday suit


----------



## Summercat

@Betty6691
Amy looks cuddlesome:Cat


----------



## Joy84

Phoebe's birthday present arrived ...








She wasn't too interested in it until valerian spray came out today ...
















Upside down sandwich


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> This cute little monster went out of her way to let my day start with some action.
> 
> View attachment 358472
> 
> 
> Woke up to a kerfuffle in the hall, some high pitched peeping along with it.
> 
> Bonny was trying to get under the chest of drawers... So I shut Bonny out of the hall, closed all doors and got a broomstick and a big glass- couldn't get the mouse out. So I let Bonny back into the hall she chased out mousey, I opened the door to the bathroom and mousey and Bonny went in. Bonny got shut out again and I tried to catch mousey, but she was too quick and managed to squeeze through the closed door.
> 
> Again she hid under the chest in the hall and again I recruited Bonny's help.
> This time, when Bonny managed to get the mouse out from under the chest, the little thing hid in a gardening glove that fell down in all this ruckus. Strike! I just had to hold it closed and carry it out. All in my nighty and barefoot. But it was 5 o' clock and nobody but me is up at that time on a Sunday morning anyway.


That was one very lucky mouse! :Jawdrop


----------



## Summercat

@Joy84 
I didn't know Phoebe had orange on her belly, looks like tiger stripes​


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> It's Huck - sort of!!!!
> He sponsored a hole at our Lady Captain's Golf Day today!!
> 
> View attachment 358450
> 
> 
> And then I got photobombed!!!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 358451
> View attachment 358452


Great photo! There's always one or rather two friends in your case :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Given the query about were they really Jammy's feet... Here they are again. I give you.... Jammy Long Legs :-D
> 
> View attachment 358468


I wish I had long legs like Jammy


----------



## ewelsh

Joy84 said:


> Phoebe's birthday present arrived ...
> View attachment 358482
> 
> She wasn't too interested in it until valerian spray came out today ...
> View attachment 358483
> 
> View attachment 358484
> 
> Upside down sandwich
> View attachment 358485
> 
> View attachment 358486


Phoebe your presents are fab ha! X


----------



## Charity

Ooops, wrong end for taking photos


----------



## SinneJ

Charity said:


> Ooops, wrong end for taking photos
> 
> View attachment 358496


Not if you're going for the flowers! In that case this is a feline photo bomb!


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
Pretty flowers, are they a type of rose?


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Ooops, wrong end for taking photos
> 
> View attachment 358496


Lovely tabby tail


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Ooops, wrong end for taking photos
> 
> View attachment 358496


Tail or cornsnake!


----------



## Charity

Summercat said:


> @Charity
> Pretty flowers, are they a type of rose?


excuse me cat people while I digress a moment. Yes @Summercat, they are called eye roses, I've got two and they are beautiful and have lovely names


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
Very nice, I don't think I have seen roses like that before


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> excuse me cat people while I digress a moment. Yes @Summercat, they are called eye roses, I've got two and they are beautiful and have lovely names
> 
> View attachment 358499


They sound like a modern hybrid. Are they scented?


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> They sound like a modern hybrid. Are they scented?


Sadly not, like a lot of roses today.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Sadly not, like a lot of roses today.


Hehe. Yes, I thought it'd be all show and no scent


----------



## ewelsh

Stunning photos @Charity, Toppy's backsides not bad either


----------



## Psygon

I was thinking CKs eyes look so green today, so I took a pic. This was his pose :-D


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> I was thinking CKs eyes look so green today, so I took a pic. This was his pose :-D
> 
> View attachment 358513


I had to glance twice! I thought Clark had 3 ears :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious beautiful eyes even if he has three ears!


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> I had to glance twice! I thought Clark had 3 ears :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious beautiful eyes even if he has three ears!


Wondered what you meant for a second, hahah :-D forgot my foot was in frame


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> I was thinking CKs eyes look so green today, so I took a pic. This was his pose :-D
> 
> View attachment 358513


When I looked earlier, I thought his eyes definitely looked blue but now they look green (ish), must be the light.


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> When I looked earlier, I thought his eyes definitely looked blue but now they look green (ish), must be the light.


Sometimes his eyes don't quite have the teal/turquoise tone. I guess it's the light, and my bad camera work.

And sometimes he just looks like he has a giant head. :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

Biggles eyes are a pretty green but I need good natural light to show it. 
This pic today is in indoor lighting, so you can't see the true color of his pretty peepers.

I love your phone @Psygon, such good clarity of pics!








I call this photo, contemplating the scratching post:


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Sometimes his eyes don't quite have the teal/turquoise tone. I guess it's the light, and my bad camera work.
> 
> And sometimes he just looks like he has a giant head. :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 358526


A very beautiful portrait!


----------



## Whompingwillow

@Psygon saffi thinks she is in competition with Jammy








I was telling her the I love you story and she is purring away. I told her lots of stories, including the story about saffi. She loves it when I chat to her.








She is such a good listener

















She falls asleep biting me, I call that love








But she doesnt like my cooking :Arghh








Love this girl with all of my heart


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Did the pretty girl eat anything you made her today?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Did the pretty girl eat anything you made her today?


No


----------



## Whompingwillow

Fixated by the pigeons in the roof
















Our neighbours cat was flirting with mojo, she was chatting away and rubbing herself against the window..


----------



## Psygon

Whompingwillow said:


> @Psygon saffi thinks she is in competition with Jammy
> View attachment 358536
> 
> I was telling her the I love you story and she is purring away. I told her lots of stories, including the story about saffi. She loves it when I chat to her.
> View attachment 358533
> 
> She is such a good listener
> View attachment 358535
> 
> 
> View attachment 358538
> 
> She falls asleep biting me, I call that love
> View attachment 358539
> 
> But she doesnt like my cooking
> View attachment 358534
> 
> Love this girl with all of my heart


Hahah I think Saffi might beat Jammy with her cute fluffy toes :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## jasperthecat

Well we've just nicely got back from our week's break at the caravan and Jasper has had a whale of a time. He's been so relaxed and trouble free that we sometimes forgot he was with us and even the journey back was almost without event.
He's spent the week chasing flies from one end of the van to the other...in the end it became a game to him. On several occasions he could have actually killed them but instead preferred to just chase them and let them go...a strange cat indeed!

He also loved bird watching and the baby rabbits playing just outside the caravan were very interesting to him. He had a 270 degree view from either end of the caravan so no shortage of interest there.

I was curious as to what he was so intently looking at when I took the first shot but then realised he was having a face off with a BH Gull foraging just outside...










...and this little fella was the culprit and wasn't going to be intimidated by some caravan cat and just stared Jasper out! ( from the safety of the other side of the door screen of course)










Jasper in his fly-spotting mode!










...and Jasper in attack mode... attacking the scratching-post pompom!


----------



## Cully

Sooty is Misty's best buddy. He took her under his wing when she was the new kid in town and they hang around and play together.
He comes in for a snack (owner knows) most days.:Hungry
This morning I was getting my porridge ready, didn't know Sooty was around and just as I was pouring milk into the pan, he appeared at my elbow.
He suprised me so much I poured the milk not into the pan, but all over my breakfast tray and toast, and swore.
I don't know who was scared most. Him or me.
At least he came back later to finish his snack.








He's a lovely boy for looking after my lass, who was btw, fast asleep and oblivious.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Lazying on a Sunday Afternoon, da, da, mm, mm" sang Jiggs to himself :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## Summercat

@jasperthecat 
Glad your trip went well

@Oneinamillion 
Tell Jiggs he is a cutie


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny needs her beauty sleep.


----------



## Clairabella

So beautiful ❤ Sleep well princess. You have had a busy day playing mouse trap with your slave lol xx


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Bonny needs her beauty sleep.
> 
> View attachment 358557


She must gets lots of sleep then 'cos she's gorgeous.:Joyful


----------



## LeArthur

I've done a bit of rearranging outside, which including adding a table and a couple of chairs. Arthur obviously took full advantage of the new pieces of climbing equipment


----------



## jasperthecat

Summercat said:


> @jasperthecat
> Glad your trip went well


It did indeed thanks.

We were particularly pleased with the return journey and Jasper's behaviour...not perfect but certainly a vast improvement so hopefully we'll be able to resolve any stress issues by the end of the caravan season.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey had another day with the family today. I think the Zylkene is really helping and/or he is just getting more used to them but he played with the sis in law and mother in law AND he even jumped up on SIL's lap briefly and purred when she sat at the table.

We had a well earned play session with Bluey Bear before lights out/bedtime


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 358576
> 
> 
> Joey had another day with the family today. I think the Zylkene is really helping and/or he is just getting more used to them but he played with the sis in law and mother in law AND he even jumped up on SIL's lap briefly and purred when she sat at the table.
> 
> We had a well earned play session with Bluey Bear before lights out/bedtime


He's so beautiful xx


----------



## Tashanasha

I was looking through my phone and saw the older pictures of Marx and they made me realize how much he has grown. I completely forgot how quickly that happens with kittens.

This was taken 40 days ago (sorry for breaking the rule with this one):










This is is him right now:










My baby won't be a baby for much longer


----------



## ChaosCat

Tashanasha said:


> I was looking through my phone and saw the older pictures of Marx and they made me realize how much he has grown. I completely forgot how quickly that happens with kittens.
> 
> This was taken 40 days ago (sorry for breaking the rule with this one):
> 
> View attachment 358579
> 
> 
> This is is him right now:
> 
> View attachment 358580
> 
> 
> My baby won't be a baby for much longer


Just 40 days between those two photos? What a difference!


----------



## Tashanasha

I guess that's why he's rather skinny even though he eats pretty good - he mostly grows in length


----------



## SbanR

Morning yoga


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Jessie is such a pretty girl


----------



## SuboJvR

Wake up mummy, I'm being cute


----------



## Charity

A bit of early morning sunbathing before it gets too hot









and a little birdwatching, blast, forgot the binoculars!


----------



## ewelsh

That's a smashing photo of Bunty @Charity x


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Clairabella

ewelsh said:


> That's a smashing photo of Bunty @Charity x


Yes definitely, a frame needed for that one I think ❤ Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 358594


And a frame for that one ❤ Love the reflection staring back xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Actually @Clairabella I thought it was Libby's reflection then realised it was Lottie wanting to come in, she's only been out 2 mins


----------



## Clairabella

Clairabella said:


> And a frame for that one ❤ Love the reflection staring back xxx





Clairabella said:


> And a frame for that one ❤ Love the reflection staring back xxx


Hang on a min? Is that even a reflection or is it an actual different cat :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

ewelsh said:


> Actually @Clairabella I thought it was Libby's reflection then realised it was Lottie wanting to come in, she's only been out 2 mins


Creased lol I looked then looked again and again and again lol.then zoomed in and then closed it and zoomed in again :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

What an odd pose!


----------



## Clairabella

She looks like she’s doing yoga or something to me lol xx


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 358594


I had to do a double take as didn't see Lottie the first time, lovely photo.



ewelsh said:


> What an odd pose!
> 
> View attachment 358595


Lovely cool floor


----------



## Summercat

@ewelsh 
Looks a bit Egyptian


----------



## ewelsh

Yes lovely cool floor, bugger to clean


----------



## Psygon

The sun is shining... I'm doing some DIY, the tonks are doing some sunbathing


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> The sun is shining... I'm doing some DIY, the tonks are doing some sunbathing
> 
> View attachment 358597


Aaw, that's a gorgeous photo


----------



## ebonycat

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 358583
> 
> 
> Wake up mummy, I'm being cute


Aww I just want to smooch his belly :Kiss xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> A bit of early morning sunbathing before it gets too hot
> View attachment 358592
> 
> 
> and a little birdwatching, blast, forgot the binoculars!
> 
> View attachment 358593


Such a lovely pic of Bunty, I agree that's one for a frame x


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> The sun is shining... I'm doing some DIY, the tonks are doing some sunbathing
> 
> View attachment 358597


Sweet picture of adorable Jammy :Kiss x


----------



## Psygon

Jammy appreciating my new art I just framed up


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Jammy appreciating my new art I just framed up
> 
> View attachment 358607
> View attachment 358608


That's great but Jammy is saying "that's not me, why is it not me?"


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> That's great but Jammy is saying "that's not me, why is it not me?"


Hahah, well, when we renovate the cat room I have some special pics of the tonks planned. Then she can look at pics of her


----------



## ewelsh

Mummy do I look just as pretty upside down?


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Mummy do I look just as pretty upside down?
> 
> View attachment 358614


I hope Mummy has said 'yes of course you do darling'. Watch that bird at the back, he looks a bit suspicious hanging about


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> Mummy do I look just as pretty upside down?
> 
> View attachment 358614


There is something extra cute about upside down cats :-D


----------



## ChaosCat

My son playing with the Da Bird and the girls, especially Annie, condescending to join in.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"It is just, soooo hot!!! Shade at last!" Thought Jiggs after a nice long drink of cool refreshing water.


----------



## FloozieLoozie

I love this photo of Casper he looks ever so grown up. Although he has stolen my ironing basket to use as a hang out!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, don't leave me again...I missed you and human daddy so much I'm even asleep next to him on the sofa and I never do that"










Sorry it's blurry, husband was trying not to disturb him


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, don't leave me again...I missed you and human daddy so much I'm even asleep next to him on the sofa and I never do that"
> 
> View attachment 358646
> 
> 
> Sorry it's blurry, husband was trying not to disturb him


Has he settled now he's got you back? He looks tuckered out poor love.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> Has he settled now he's got you back? He looks tuckered out poor love.


Hehe, I know! Got back at 2.30 this morning, we were all upstairs and tucked up by 2.45  I think he's been not quite settled without us, not terrible obviously but just not quite right. He's spent quite a lot of time with human daddy today.

I do love it when he rests his little head on his arm


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, I know! Got back at 2.30 this morning, we were all upstairs and tucked up by 2.45  I think he's been not quite settled without us, not terrible obviously but just not quite right. He's spent quite a lot of time with human daddy today.


He'll be so pleased everything is back to normal. They don't like change to their routine do they?
And you can relax too now. No more worrying.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> And you can relax too now. No more worrying.


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious If only @Cully !


----------



## Paddypaws

We is hot.........


----------



## Psygon

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 358653
> View attachment 358653
> View attachment 358654
> View attachment 358655
> We is hot.........


The shock expression on that last picture is brilliant ... "You better not be putting these on that forum!!"


----------



## SbanR

Another tired pussy


----------



## Smuge

Yin and Yang


----------



## Shrike

"It's hot, but I've got Catmint to guard!"








"Nope, too hot - zzzzzz"


----------



## Summercat

Biggs in his new bed. I put it on the windowsill where he sometimes sleeps and he is making good use of it. First bed aside from the cardboard scratcher box he uses.
Not even 7am and he was already back to bed and catching some rays:


----------



## LJC675

Well, after planting my catnip plants they looked great. Suter and Kalex have never really shown any interest in catnip or valerian in toys, so thought they wouldn't be that interested. First few days no problems all left alone, then one morning went out to water it and it had received a right old nibbling and bashing. Thought we must have had one of the neighbours cats in, until later that day found Kalex rolling around in it rubbing it all over her.
Taken the advice from here and got some hanging baskets. Kalex a little perplexed.


----------



## Summercat

@LJC675 
 She does look perplexed!
How old are your girls now, are they around one or two? I read that cats when kittens are not sensitive to cat nip but become so when older. Though some cats never develop a sensitivity.


----------



## LJC675

Summercat said:


> @LJC675
> She does look perplexed!
> How old are your girls now, are they around one or two? I read that cats when kittens are not sensitive to cat nip but become so when older. Though some cats never develop a sensitivity.


I think that may be it, they are 17 months now, so maybe just starting to react, or maybe Kalex prefers her drugs fresh.


----------



## Summercat

Fresh is best


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> Well, after planting my catnip plants they looked great. Suter and Kalex have never really shown any interest in catnip or valerian in toys, so thought they wouldn't be that interested. First few days no problems all left alone, then one morning went out to water it and it had received a right old nibbling and bashing. Thought we must have had one of the neighbours cats in, until later that day found Kalex rolling around in it rubbing it all over her.
> Taken the advice from here and got some hanging baskets. Kalex a little perplexed.
> 
> View attachment 358672


Don't worry Kalex. You'll be able to nibble and roll all over it again when the plants grow through


----------



## Joy84

Summercat said:


> @LJC675
> She does look perplexed!
> How old are your girls now, are they around one or two? I read that cats when kittens are not sensitive to cat nip but become so when older. Though some cats never develop a sensitivity.


I heard that too! Was patiently waiting for Phoebe to grow up into liking catnip but it never happened, though she's never had a catnip plant. She loves valerian and silvervine. 
Love poor Kalex, wondering why would Mummy cover up something she planted for them ... :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

You spoilsport! Kalex looks most unimpressed. I used to try and failed so many times to grow catmint but my cats always destroyed it within about a fortnight. Toppy and Bunty aren't remotely interested in it so I've had success for the first time.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi is going to fire me as her cook soon and will call the rspca on me for starving her of the foods she actually likes








She is quite stroppy about the current food situation... but look how she is sitting - would you take her seriously?!








She is still managing to have a grand old time..


----------



## Charity

Nothing will keep Bunty indoors, not even the heat, she just nags to be let out and she always gets her way.

_Relaxed and enjoying herself_









_Happy in the shade







_

_The "don't tell me to come in, I'm not gonna" look









"Come any closer and I'm off"







_


----------



## ewelsh

We all know who the boss in your house is @Charity


----------



## ewelsh

Libby don't even think about it!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summer days


----------



## ewelsh

Saffi is a beautiful ball of fluff x


----------



## Whompingwillow

Its rare he just sits, when outside. Its definitely hot outside!


----------



## Charity

You don't need a tan Mojo, you're beautiful as you are.


----------



## Smuge

Found a full pack of ham with tomorrows date on it. Bowls of ham for tea = VERY happy floofs









They usually go off their food when its warm.... apparantly not when its ham


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> You don't need a tan Mojo, you're beautiful as you are.


I told him you said so, he says thank you for being the best aunty, and he cant wait to get his chicken parcel from you tomorrow


----------



## Smuge

he looks like he has broken both his back legs. This can't be comfy:









This looks much better


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> Its rare he just sits, when outside. Its definitely hot outside!
> View attachment 358710
> 
> View attachment 358711


Oh goodness, in the second pic he looks like a little white lion.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> Oh goodness, in the second pic he looks like a little white lion.


He likes to think so, lions would be horrified by his pathetic sounding shrieks though, he will need to work on that even though he thinks he is roaring


----------



## Cully

She was rolling around, chilling after spending all morning in the garden.
Then she froze mid-squirm, transfixed by a tiny fly on the wall, but was too lazy to get up and chase it lol.








"Aw mum, it's so hard bein' a kitty when ya spends all day a huntin' an a pouncin'." says Misty. :Bored


----------



## Purplecatlover

My beautiful boy looking after me. He's been j. Bed with me most of today making sure I'm ok xxxx


----------



## Cully

Faye1995 said:


> My beautiful boy looking after me. He's been j. Bed with me most of today making sure I'm ok xxxx
> View attachment 358742
> View attachment 358743


Bless him. He's being very dutiful and wants to make you feel better.:Angelic


----------



## Whompingwillow

Gr'evening from saffi and mojo


----------



## Whompingwillow

We are having a great time, all you need is toes. Dangerous game. living life on the edge this evening
























I got an orchid delivery today which I am excited about, its nicer then I expected


----------



## Charity

It's been so hot


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> It's been so hot
> 
> View attachment 358758


Was he panting? Mojo was too if so!


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> Was he panting? Mojo was too if so!


No, I just managed to catch him mid lick


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> No, I just managed to catch him mid lick


Thats good, good moment caught  I didnt like seeing mojo pant after doing not much - it was obviously because of the heat


----------



## Cully

@Whompingwillow , I can't remember who is who! 
Is it Saffi on the floor keeping cool, and Mojo with his bum half up the wall?
And erm......why has he got his bum half up the wall? layful


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> @Whompingwillow , I can't remember who is who!
> Is it Saffi on the floor keeping cool, and Mojo with his bum half up the wall?
> And erm......why has he got his bum half up the wall? layful


Haha :Cat you got that very right! No why's with mojo, he does whatever he wants. He was shrieking two minutes before parking his bum up by the wall  he is a special boy


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> It's been so hot
> 
> View attachment 358758


Nice and cool in our house Bunty - come and stay with us, until the winter please lol xx


----------



## Charity

Clairabella said:


> Nice and cool in our house Bunty - come and stay with us, until the winter please lol xx


That's Toppy


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> That's Toppy


Are you pulling my leg lol but..

Toppy can come stay with us too lol xx


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> Haha :Cat you got that very right! No why's with mojo, he does whatever he wants. He was shrieking two minutes before parking his bum up by the wall  he is a special boy


Special as in challenging? Lol


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> Special as in challenging? Lol


Sometimes, but I just meant special full stop. He is a clown, and a total sweetheart with an imp side that sometimes takes over (thats the challenging part), he is special in a good way


----------



## Clairabella

Sorry for getting the names wrong Charity. I did it to HB before with her babies too and I struggle with WW and chaoscat lol Infact anything more than one name and there’s no hope lol but doesn’t mean I love them any less  ❤


----------



## Charity

Clairabella said:


> Sorry for getting the names wrong Charity. I did it to HB before with her babies too and I struggle with WW and chaoscat lol Infact anything more than one name and there's no hope lol but doesn't mean I love them any less  ❤


That's OK, ginger and black and white look very much the same, ha ha!


----------



## Clairabella

Correct lol I very much agree with you lol xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
We see so many cats on PF's it does get confusing at times.

My dad and step mother have stopped bothering to call the children individual names, we get multiples, (Mark, Brian, Micheal) for example all at once, when they can't think who they are referring to, or whatever your name is at times


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> We see so many cats on PF's it does get confusing at times.
> 
> My dad and step mother have stopped bothering to call the children individual names, we get multiples, (Mark, Brian, Micheal) for example all at once, when they can't think who they are referring to, or whatever your name is at times


We used to get the same from my nan too and she'd be full on fuming that we hadn't answered her by the fifth name coz she still hadn't managed to get the name right lol xx


----------



## Summercat

I find the funiest when they skip the name(s) all together and just say 'whatever your name is' or 'whoever you are'.:Bookworm


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> We see so many cats on PF's it does get confusing at times.
> 
> My dad and step mother have stopped bothering to call the children individual names, we get multiples, (Mark, Brian, Micheal) for example all at once, when they can't think who they are referring to, or whatever your name is at times


Can you imagine a family of 12? I have 11 siblings, there was no chance of ever getting the right name first time round, a bunch would come out all at once too, and then just ''arrrrrrgh whoever you are, go to bed!' (For example) lolll


----------



## ewelsh

Summercat said:


> I find the funiest when they skip the name(s) all together and just say 'whatever your name is' or 'whoever you are'.:Bookworm





Clairabella said:


> We used to get the same from my nan too and she'd be full on fuming that we hadn't answered her by the fifth name coz she still hadn't managed to get the name right lol xx


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious My Gran would say everyone's names then out of frustration she'd say " you know who you are"
Actually I don't know why I'm laughing, I do it now :Wideyed


----------



## Psygon

Theoretically one of these is a kitten.. and one is a full grown cat ....

But which is which? :-D


----------



## Whompingwillow

Sorry for bombarding this thread today, but saffi wanted to say zzzzzzzz good night in her new favourite donut bed


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Sorry for getting the names wrong Charity. I did it to HB before with her babies too and I struggle with WW and chaoscat lol Infact anything more than one name and there's no hope lol but doesn't mean I love them any less  ❤


With your name memory you should be doing my job, would be fun.
One of my teachers used to say: 'You, over there, with two ears,,,'


----------



## LeArthur

I need to get up for work but.......


----------



## Whompingwillow

Treats treats treats at 8am... not spoilt









This is a photo of saffi near to the beginning of being with me, I feel she looks much better now!








She was so dinky, and just as cute! She is much more bossy now


----------



## Charity

Not sure what this first pose is. He was in a very silly mood earlier


----------



## Smuge

6 months makes a lot of difference....

December:

































June:


----------



## Psygon

Smuge said:


> 6 months makes a lot of difference....
> 
> December:
> View attachment 358808
> 
> View attachment 358810
> 
> View attachment 358811
> 
> View attachment 358816
> 
> 
> June:
> View attachment 358812
> 
> View attachment 358813
> 
> View attachment 358815
> 
> View attachment 358814


 I love seeing the differences as they grow up


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Theoretically one of these is a kitten.. and one is a full grown cat ....
> 
> But which is which? :-D
> 
> View attachment 358760


Maybe Darcy is showing how to it properly ( I hope I have the right name ) Edward Darcy and Clark right?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Thank you aunty @Charity ¡, bunty and Toppy. Best parcel ever, says Saffi and mojo. I didn't have id for them to pick it up,made me think I need to make them I'd cards. Handy they have the same surname as me¡

taking it in turns to inspect
















Oooooo a fuzzy mouse








I play wivs you








Saffi is just happy to be thought about.stretttttch








A cute card of Toppy. Fanks








YUM NOM NOM chicken and peas
















Thank you from Saffi and mojo for spoiling them


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Theoretically one of these is a kitten.. and one is a full grown cat ....
> 
> But which is which? :-D
> 
> View attachment 358760


Oh Jammy aren't you all grown up.

I do love seeing pics of your tonks, such a beautiful fur family x


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> Thank you aunty @Charity ¡, bunty and Toppy. Best parcel ever, says Saffi and mojo. I didn't have id for them to pick it up,made me think I need to make them I'd cards. Handy they have the same surname as me¡
> 
> Thank you from Saffi and mojo for spoiling them


You're very welcome, glad its gone to a good home. I didn't think about the Royal Mail I.D...ha ha!


----------



## ebonycat

Whompingwillow said:


> Sorry for bombarding this thread today, but saffi wanted to say zzzzzzzz good night in her new favourite donut bed
> View attachment 358762


Just one word...... Awwwwww xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Not sure what this first pose is. He was in a very silly mood earlier
> 
> View attachment 358786
> 
> 
> View attachment 358787
> 
> View attachment 358789
> 
> 
> View attachment 358790


We so need a love button on here, oh Toppy you do make me laugh/ smile xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Evening is the best time in the garden at the moment.








A sisterly greeting.

And afterwards Bonny stalking Annie ready to strike.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> You're very welcome, glad its gone to a good home. I didn't think about the Royal Mail I.D...ha ha!


It was funny we were all laughing at the post office. Did you make the little bag? It's so cute


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Evening is the best time in the garden at the moment.
> View attachment 358835
> 
> A sisterly greeting.
> 
> And afterwards Bonny stalking Annie ready to strike.
> View attachment 358836
> 
> View attachment 358837


Beautiful photo of bonny.love that last one she is a stunner. Did you see the cat ring on the purchases? If I remember correctly it looks just like her!


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> It was funny we were all laughing at the post office. Did you make the little bag? It's so cute


Good lord no, me and sewing have never got on, even something that small.


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Beautiful photo of bonny.love that last one she is a stunner. Did you see the cat ring on the purchases? If I remember correctly it looks just like her!


I saw the ring and thought so, too. But I never wear rings, have never done so.
So the original Bonny must do for me.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> I saw the ring and thought so, too. But I never wear rings, have never done so.
> So the original Bonny must do for me.


Ah ok, well that saves youthe temptation at least and cant beat the original Bonny. 
I really like rings but I always lose them! I would have the ring version of Bonny if I could but sadly I get no Bonny at all  lol


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Ah ok, well that saves youthe temptation at least and cant beat the original Bonny.
> I really like rings but I always lose them! I would have the ring version of Bonny if I could but sadly I get no Bonny at all  lol


No, sorry, I know you're begging but I won't send her over, she stays put.


----------



## ChaosCat

You may sneak another look, though.


----------



## RubysHumanSlave

Ruby the contortionist


----------



## ChaosCat

RubysHumanSlave said:


> Ruby the contortionist
> View attachment 358844


Ouch, makes my back hurt just looking at the photo!
Such a lovely spotted tummy must be presented, of course.


----------



## RubysHumanSlave

I know Chaos, she must have been doing Pilates on the sly


----------



## Whompingwillow

Being a naughty mum again


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Being a naughty mum again
> View attachment 358879


Sorry WW. Can't "like" this. How could you - look at the long-suffering expression on poor Saffi's face


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, what's a furry boy to do? I think I might just lie here for a bit if you don't mind..."


----------



## Smuge




----------



## huckybuck

Not cat related at all but for those who remember Nanny Dora...she was 103 yesterday. Still going strong, still living home on her own, still going on hols to Tenerife and meeting our Soozi, and still enjoying her racing and a G&T!!


----------



## Clairabella

ebonycat said:


> We so need a love button on here, oh Toppy you do make me laugh/ smile xx





huckybuck said:


> View attachment 358888
> View attachment 358889
> 
> 
> Not cat related at all but for those who remember Nanny Dora...she was 103 yesterday. Still going strong, still living home on her own, still going on hols to Tenerife and meeting our Soozi, and still enjoying her racing and a G&T!!


Oh my, Nanny Dora is a beautiful lady and doesn't look 103 at all xx happy birthday for the day before yesterday. Xx


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
I agree, she looks amazing and much younger. I want her genes Happy birthday to Nanny Dora


----------



## SbanR

Belated birthday greetings Nanny D. You look fantastic


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday Nanny D, looking amazing as always. Hope you had a wonderful day xx


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 358888
> View attachment 358889
> 
> 
> Not cat related at all but for those who remember Nanny Dora...she was 103 yesterday. Still going strong, still living home on her own, still going on hols to Tenerife and meeting our Soozi, and still enjoying her racing and a G&T!!


Happy Birthday Nanny Dora, hope you had a lovely day xx


----------



## Jesthar

What do you mean, I've already had breakfast?


----------



## ewelsh

Belated birthday wishes for Nanny D. 

Looking very elegant, one would never think she was over 80! Amazing. What stories she can tell.
What does she think of the world nowadays!
Xx


----------



## ewelsh

Jesthar said:


> View attachment 358918
> 
> What do you mean, I've already had breakfast?


Greedy!


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Belated birthday wishes for Nanny D.
> 
> Looking very elegant, one would never think she was over 80! Amazing. What stories she can tell.
> What does she think of the world nowadays!
> Xx


She can tell a lot of stories!!! She should really be a character in Peaky Blinders lol - she remembers the family well - was a young girl at the time and grew up in the same area they lived in. She got into horse racing because her Dad used to send her to the "man on the corner" to put a bet on (it was illegal) and she started to follow it from then...not sure how she got into the G&T mind you lol!!

She's always kept up with the times bless her - if her fingers would work I have no doubt she'd have her own "piano" as she calls an Ipad!!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> She can tell a lot of stories!!! She should really be a character in Peaky Blinders lol - she remembers the family well - was a young girl at the time and grew up in the same area they lived in. She got into horse racing because her Dad used to send her to the "man on the corner" to put a bet on (it was illegal) and she started to follow it from then...not sure how she got into the G&T mind you lol!!
> 
> She's always kept up with the times bless her - if her fingers would work I have no doubt she'd have her own "piano" as she calls an Ipad!!


That's incredible! I love Peaky Blinders too :Hilarious:Hilarious I could listen to stories like that all day long, I love the older generation, they are so wise and very witty.

My Gran loves a little tipple as she calls it, (more like a tumbler full  ) maybe that's the secret


----------



## Charity

You should always listen to older folk and their stories, especially when its about your family. For some reason, as we get older (I'm talking 50+) we want to know more and are fascinated by our family history but those people who know aren't around to tell us. I think lots of older people, me included, wish I'd listened more to my grandparents when I was young.


----------



## ewelsh

My mum volunteered to transcribe all the births deaths baptism and marriages from 1837 - 1996 and translated 1911 census from Welsh to English, the history involved was incredible. It took her 5 years to do, so I had 5 years of history everyday 

I love family history, we knows ours right back to 1739 we are from Anglesey


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> You should always listen to older folk and their stories, especially when its about your family. For some reason, as we get older (I'm talking 50+) we want to know more and are fascinated by our family history but those people who know aren't around to tell us. I think lots of older people, me included, wish I'd listened more to my grandparents when I was young.


I bought my parents a book, to write everything in about their lives as there wasnt much talking (difficult when you have 12 children, I dont blame them) they are telling me more now, but maybe thats because I am more interested too. I am not 50 yet, but I am fascinated by my family history as they are from all over the place! Tunisia, South Africa, Italy, Lithuania and it doesnt stop there. I wish I was older when my grandparents were alive, as I would love to just listen. One of my grandmothers was absolutely bonkers and I was terrified of her, she would take out her teeth in the middle of the night just to scare us :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious but she had the craziest life, and If she were around now I would just love listening to her stories and I would find her very funny rather then terrifying. Same with all my grandparents really (minus the absolutely of the rocker bit) as I know there are many stories

@huckybuck I cant believe she is 103, she is beautiful and young spirited. I used to love drawing portraits of older people, they are my favourite faces!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, don't even *think* about going away again without me. I reckon I can sneak in next time"...










Oscar then proceeded to help with the ironing. He won't leave our side really, since the neighbour cat (that attached him by our back door when we were away) came into the house on Tuesday. He knows we look after him I think.


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> I bought my parents a book, to write everything in about their lives as there wasnt much talking (difficult when you have 12 children, I dont blame them) they are telling me more now, but maybe thats because I am more interested too. I am not 50 yet, but I am fascinated by my family history as they are from all over the place! Tunisia, South Africa, Italy, Lithuania and it doesnt stop there. I wish I was older when my grandparents were alive, as I would love to just listen. One of my grandmothers was absolutely bonkers and I was terrified of her, she would take out her teeth in the middle of the night just to scare us :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious but she had the craziest life, and If she were around now I would just love listening to her stories and I would find her very funny rather then terrifying. Same with all my grandparents really (minus the absolutely of the rocker bit) as I know there are many stories
> 
> @huckybuck I cant believe she is 103, she is beautiful and young spirited. I used to love drawing portraits of older people, they are my favourite faces!


I tried a few years ago to do an ancestry tree but I don't know names beyond my grandparents era though I did find a few who were in the workhouse .


----------



## LJC675

Bought a new outside door mat, just been delivered. Literally 30 secs later I have this:


----------



## ChaosCat

LJC675 said:


> Bought a new outside door mat, just been delivered. Literally 30 secs later I have this:
> 
> View attachment 358949


A new cat bed, how kind of you!


----------



## ewelsh

I’d love a front door mat like that!


----------



## Betty6691

No mum, you can't finish unpacking this parcel - it's my favourite bed now!








Blowin' a raspberry!


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> A new cat bed, how kind of you!


:Hilarious:Hilarious

Just made me spit my wine out lol so funny lol xx

You are naughty CC lol xx can't stop laughing lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

ewelsh said:


> I'd love a front door mat like that!


Me 2  I wonder if @LJC675 is taking orders


----------



## Smuge

She is just sitting upside down, staring at me


----------



## Whompingwillow

This crinkly tunnel is a hit















Ummm... someone has pulled out what he wants from the cupboard..... maybe he is planning to help me clean with the cloth? If only!








life is tough for old saffi (i cant get enough of this pose, she knows everything)


----------



## Whompingwillow

Midnight washing toes time, and she has stolen my blanket.


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Love the crinkly tunnel pics.


----------



## Charity

I wish I could have video'd this scene this morning. When I got up, I opened the kitchen door where the cats were. Toppy always follows me into the bathroom and says hallo by putting his paws on me. The door was ajar and he was walking slowly, stretching his front legs as he went. At the same time, he leaned against the door which opened wider and he fell over. It was just like that famous scene from Fools and Horses where Del Boy falls into the opening in the bar in the pub. With what dignity he could muster, he got up and walked off in disgust so I didn't get my usual morning greeting. 

_Stop laughing at me_


----------



## ewelsh

Toppy Trotter :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Sorry it's been such a long time since I caught up with this thread  but I've been extra busy with CPL and the other charities that I volunteer with and time has flown by !

Please take it as read that I absolutely LOVE every single photo - I've just managed to check out the last 10 pages or so, but still loads to go through to be right up to date 
Unfortunately I haven't any new photos of Bertie (a) he doesn't stay still long enough to take them and (b) being black he's not terribly photogenic anyway  (would help if I had someone around to 'entertain' him when I decide to do a photo shoot !).

But he's still my little 'soul mate' and I love him to bits even when he's hogging all the bed in this hot weather and/or turning his nose up at every brand/flavour/texture cat food I serve him :Arghh


----------



## Cully

LJC675 said:


> Bought a new outside door mat, just been delivered. Literally 30 secs later I have this:
> 
> View attachment 358949


Typical:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

Morning staircase dancing




































It was a difficult photo to take and saffi got annoyed as it meant I was brushing her weirdly for a second, but I was trying to show how much she loves being brushed now! 








Double of this came out the carpet :Hungover


----------



## Whompingwillow

Here's the video from this mornings stair dance


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> Here's the video from this mornings stair dance


That looks like a lot of fun. We haven't got any stairs


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> That looks like a lot of fun. We haven't got any stairs


It's so cool to have stairs in a one bed apartment! Really nice bit of extra dancing space for mojo and I sometimes flick squishy balls down there for saffi to run after  ALSO when mojo decides to do his opera practice by the door it's not as loud as it would be without stairs... thank god


----------



## Charity

_"I'm watching Dad prune Mum's favourite bush, he's not really into gardening"








_
"_I'm sure she specifically said not to cut that bit off..wonder if I should say something"









"Mum, could you come here a minute"









_


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> _"I'm watching Dad prune Mum's favourite bush, he's not really into gardening"
> View attachment 359059
> 
> _
> "_I'm sure she specifically said not to cut that bit off..wonder if I should say something"
> View attachment 359060
> 
> 
> "Mum, could you come here a minute"
> View attachment 359061
> 
> 
> _


Oh Toppy, you're really completely in control. What would those slaves do without you?!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Toppy Trotter, I’d shut up if I were you! Just sit back and enjoy the scene of a grown man fight with a bush :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

Fell asleep reading his book


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Fell asleep reading his book
> 
> View attachment 359068


It's must be so tiring doing all that studying.


----------



## Summercat

@Psygon 
Pretty dappled light and handsome cat


----------



## SbanR

ROAR!


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Love that first pic! She matches so nicely the purple flowers as well.


----------



## Cully

Ooh, new box....








"All new boxes must be checked out thoroughly. It's in job description."







"This one empty. You can have!" :Bored


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother you were gone for hours and hours and hours....good job my other slave, I mean human daddy, was on hand to photograph me modelling in the garden"


----------



## Charity

Looking gorgeous tonight Oscar xx


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Love that first pic! She matches so nicely the purple flowers as well.


That's catnip


----------



## Summercat

Pretty, I have never seen it growing


----------



## Tomtat and Edwards dister

@Clairabella who does this remind you of at night time  lol


----------



## Clairabella

Tomtat and Edwards dister said:


> @Clairabella who does this remind you of at night time  lol


Which pic babes? Xx


----------



## Tomtat and Edwards dister

Clairabella said:


> Which pic babes? Xx


The whomping willow post right up the top xx I think it reminds me of Eddie woo


----------



## Tomtat and Edwards dister

"Just spreaded out on disters bed like a king, however I say disters bed it's mine now."


----------



## Clairabella

Tomtat and Edwards dister said:


> View attachment 359084
> 
> 
> "Just spreaded out on disters bed like a king, however I say disters bed it's mine now."


Beautiful Thomas tat one spot lol xx


----------



## Cully

All the best are dooin' it too :Joyful


----------



## Clairabella

Can't find Ed :-( hang on a minute think I can see his tooth


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Can't find Ed :-( hang on a minute think I can see his tooth
> 
> View attachment 359086


He does look rather dangerous- lurking in the box, showing a threatening tooth.


----------



## Cully

Clairabella said:


> Can't find Ed :-( hang on a minute think I can see his tooth
> 
> View attachment 359086


Good one for the photo comp. What IS Ed doing there??


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> He does look rather dangerous- lurking in the box, showing a threatening tooth.


He is very dangerous CC lol. Don't be fooled into thinking he's harmless just coz he's a titten :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> He is very dangerous CC lol. Don't be fooled into thinking he's harmless just coz he's a titten :Hilarious


Not fooled, cats are the most dangerous predators as they lull you into thinking they are harmless, cuddly furballs.


----------



## Clairabella

Cully said:


> Good one for the photo comp. What IS Ed doing there??


Good idea Cully  I think I will ❤ Xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Emergency vet visit meant locked cat flap barricaded with tray and large box of persil, swiftly moved by determined Ginkgo who was very upset with the circumstances :Sorry


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo was loving listen to me chat to him from my bath today, can you tell?
















I have been getting horrible migraines with the heat, but the cats have been such good nurses


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> Mojo was loving listen to me chat to him from my bath today, can you tell?
> View attachment 359094
> 
> View attachment 359097
> 
> I have been getting horrible migraines with the heat, but the cats have been such good nurses
> View attachment 359096
> 
> View attachment 359093
> View attachment 359098
> 
> View attachment 359095


They look very therapeutic. Bet you feel better just watching them, so relaxing.:Angelic


----------



## Smuge

Time for bed








The ginger is in between us










Ash was always very babyfaced, not so much anymore, now just another grumpy Persian lol


----------



## Citruspips

My sons got s new camera ... he's been practicing on Jango


----------



## ChaosCat

Citruspips said:


> View attachment 359106
> View attachment 359107
> View attachment 359108
> My sons got s new camera ... he's been practicing on Jango


Very nice photos. The one in the middle is a beautiful portrait. You should have it printed to hang on the wall.


----------



## Summercat

@Citruspips 
Beautiful pics!


----------



## Summercat

We were looking though the toys @QOTN had made to see which to take to his friends at the shelter. He decided he would like one of the catnip bees himself.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> View attachment 359113
> We were looking though the toys @QOTN had made to see which to take to his friends at the shelter. He decided he would like one of the catnip bees himself.


Look at Master Biggles ❤ He's one very beautiful fluffy boy. Could eat him up, he's scrumptious. He looks lovely against the lime green blanket xx


----------



## Summercat

Kittens:Cat


----------



## Summercat

More kittens! Most were ginger or ginger and white. After a while I was in a room with 15 sleeping kittens.:Cat
Mice and snake handmade by @QOTN


----------



## Clairabella

Oh my days ❤ They making me broody  I need more baby tats. They are lush! Lucky you, SC, spending time with those precious little ones xx


----------



## Charity

Oh, kitten overload, how gorgeous. Look at that b/w boy.


----------



## Charity

My Dad used to be a meteorologist so why can't he do something about this hot weather. All me and Bunty want to do is sit


----------



## ewelsh

Summercat said:


> View attachment 359153
> View attachment 359154
> View attachment 359155
> View attachment 359156
> View attachment 359157
> More kittens! Most were ginger or ginger and white. After a while I was in a room with 15 sleeping kittens.:Cat
> Mice and snake handmade by @QOTN


Oh look sooooo tweet... lots of little Toppy's and Bunty's :Kiss


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Oh look sooooo tweet... lots of little Toppy's and Bunty's :Kiss


That's just what I thought. Wish I could have seen them as kittens like that


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> My Dad used to be a meteorologist so why can't he do something about this hot weather. All me and Bunty want to do is sit
> 
> View attachment 359160
> 
> 
> View attachment 359162


Their faces sum up how we are all feeling! X


----------



## ChaosCat

@Summercat 
The kittens are cutness overload- and so happy with the @QOTN toys you kindly donated.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> View attachment 359149
> View attachment 359150
> View attachment 359151
> View attachment 359152
> Kittens:Cat


Awwwwwww!!! Enjoying their new toys


----------



## Summercat

It was hard to come home without a kitten:Shy
There were two full litters, one with some brave little ginger boys. One included very sleepy white and ginger girls who looked like they would be longhaired, and a couple kitties who were not part of the big litters. 
It was a hot day, after a little over an hour, all were asleep, so I left to go see the grown up kitties.
The toys were a big hit despite the heat:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

@SbanR I know saffi loves that she always has you on her side no matter what... but, I just couldnt help it


----------



## Whompingwillow

I dont think I have ever seen him on the barrel before


----------



## Psygon

Kickaroo time!


----------



## QOTN

Psygon said:


> Kickaroo time!
> 
> View attachment 359190
> View attachment 359191
> View attachment 359192
> View attachment 359193


Haven't they eaten that cucumber yet?


----------



## Psygon

QOTN said:


> Haven't they eaten that cucumber yet?


hahah, no - although you'll notice Ted is really trying


----------



## huckybuck

One hot Gracie - not sure what to do with herself!!! Note lovely big cooling mat she's laid next to!!!


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> @SbanR I know saffi loves that she always has you on her side no matter what... but, I just couldnt help it
> View attachment 359188


Keep on like this n you'll give poor Saffi long lasting psychological problems! You're a cruel mum:Bored


----------



## laurenthecatlover

2 weeks old


----------



## SbanR

laurenthecatlover said:


> 2 weeks old


The second photo looks so like a teddy bear; one of those collector items that enthusiasts pay hundreds for


----------



## laurenthecatlover

:Joyful yes he does actually! I swear he's full cat! Proudly showing off he is a boy too!


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Keep on like this n you'll give poor Saffi long lasting psychological problems! You're a cruel mum:Bored


Saffi says to tell you that I am the worst. I am not sure why I am passing on the message though.
She has even started to dip her tail in water bowls and doesnt care. Should I be worried?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I love that I can lie here in the sunshine and I love it even more that human daddy is with me"


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Saffi says to tell you that I am the worst. I am not sure why I am passing on the message though.
> She has even started to dip her tail in water bowls and doesnt care. Should I be worried?
> View attachment 359218


Does she flick her tail? Sprinkle water around? Perhaps she's trying to bless her residence, cleanse it of all the naughty vibes her bad mum persists in emitting


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Does she flick her tail? Sprinkle water around? Perhaps she's trying to bless her residence, cleanse it of all the naughty vibes her bad mum persists in emitting


Yes flicking it back at forth gently sprinkling the area


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Yes flicking it back at forth gently sprinkling the area


That's it Saffi, keep up the good work!
The journey of a thousand miles starts with the first step


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie has found the perfect spot! Well the only comfortable shady spot!


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> That's it Saffi, keep up the good work!
> The journey of a thousand miles starts with the first step


I am not going to pass this message on or she will start flooding the place, you are a terrible aunty


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> I am not going to pass this message on or she will start flooding the place, you are a terrible aunty


Don't exaggerate. A little sprinkling of cleansing liquid will not flood the place.

I have beamed Saffi a mental image of a metronome flicking tail


----------



## Charity

Spot the cat










Here I am


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious

@Charity that first photo I was determined to spot the cat, I zoomed in and in nope I gave in then the second photo popped up :Hilarious:Hilarious

Toppy Trotter the tiger  lurking through the wilderness


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Don't exaggerate. A little sprinkling of cleansing liquid will not flood the place.
> 
> I have beamed Saffi a mental image of a metronome flicking tail


Haha that is saffi's tail exactly! She is so cute I love her little flicking tail


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi has found a shady spot, what a clever girl but she doesnt like that I am snooping








@SbanR I am sure she would love to hear your comments on me intruding her hidey hole with my machine it gives her great boosts of confidence and superiority


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Saffi has found a shady spot, what a clever girl but she doesnt like that I am snooping
> View attachment 359253
> 
> @SbanR I am sure she would love to hear your comments on me intruding her hidey hole with my machine it gives her great boosts of confidence and superiority


----------



## Emmasian

My poor band of Pumpkin Pussycats'are wilting in the heat. Time for the garden I think. Wish the cooling may would hurry up.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Moments like this warm my whole heart. They really only last moments, mojo tolerates saffi's flicking tail in his face so well, considering he doesnt know what its like to even have a tail its pretty impressive










SbanR said:


>


Saffi thinks you can do better then that, she is waiting for you to defend her!


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Mojo looks like he is getting big


----------



## ebonycat

Sunday snoozing


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Moments like this warm my whole heart. They really only last moments, mojo tolerates saffi's flicking tail in his face so well, considering he doesnt know what its like to even have a tail its pretty impressive
> View attachment 359263
> 
> 
> Saffi thinks you can do better then that, she is waiting for you to defend her!


I'm waiting for Brother Mojo to drop a few more playdohs in strategic spots on behalf of his sister:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious and Saffi can add a few from the other end I think your babies are quite capable of a few punishing retorts which they'll demonstrate all in their own time


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> I'm waiting for Brother Mojo to drop a few more playdohs in strategic spots on behalf of his sister:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious and Saffi can add a few from the other end I think your babies are quite capable of a few punishing retorts which they'll demonstrate all in their own time


I'm not even going to like. You should see the unbudgable stain on the carpet from saffis 'other end' not a laughing matter @SbanR!


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> I'm not even going to like. You should see the unbudgable stain on the carpet from saffis 'other end' not a laughing matter @SbanR!


So don't tease Saffi too much


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> So don't tease Saffi too much



She has the life of a princess! I deserve it from mojo because I moan about his opera singing so much so I'll give him that. Saffi loves it when I tease her. It's part of her being a madam princess Saffi that could do no wrong


----------



## Charity

Ooops, sorry! Feeling I've stumbled across something private


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Ooops, sorry! Feeling I've stumbled across something private
> 
> View attachment 359295


...and taken a photo, rather rude, isn't it?


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Loving Sunday's with my family" thought Jiggs


----------



## Cully

Literally chillin' out with the fan full blast on her fluffy white belly. What an exhibitionist


----------



## Whompingwillow

I think Saffi is depressed




 :Hilarious who's the foool?!









She has also found the perfect place to rest, just cleaned cloths that havent been put away


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> I think Saffi is depressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Hilarious who's the foool?!


I was waiting for her paw to dart out and get you


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> I was waiting for her paw to dart out and get you


Haha nope she is refusing to react even a little :Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Maybe she is in drowsy sleepy mode:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Maybe she is in drowsy sleepy mode:Cat


I think so lol, she couldnt keep her eyes open! :Cigar


----------



## Shrike

I had a trip out to Flamborough head, so some non-cat photos!
A hovering hawk:








Some Razorbills, Puffins and a Pigeon actually in its natural environment!








Some impressive cliff clinging!








I'm not sure if these are chicks or adults just choosing to rest - its pretty precarious either way!









And couldn't go to the seaside without some fish 'n chips:


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> Moments like this warm my whole heart. They really only last moments, mojo tolerates saffi's flicking tail in his face so well, considering he doesnt know what its like to even have a tail its pretty impressive
> View attachment 359263
> 
> 
> Saffi thinks you can do better then that, she is waiting for you to defend her!


At least you get a moment's glimpse - just doesn't happen in the HB house lol!

Keep that pic on hand for those few times you could murder him rofl!!!


----------



## Joy84

It's a hard life but someone's got to live it ...
Watching football in bed with a fan on


----------



## Whompingwillow

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 359318
> 
> 
> It's a hard life but someone's got to live it ...
> Watching football in bed with a fan on


She is so cute. Snoozy phoebe
...but I got her colours all wrong, made her quite fiery didnt I


----------



## Joy84

Whompingwillow said:


> She is so cute. Snoozy phoebe
> ...but I got her colours all wrong, made her quite fiery didnt I


This pic is "auto adjusted" by my phone so not entirely true to form though she is a bit more grey than brown :Shy


----------



## Whompingwillow

Joy84 said:


> This pic is "auto adjusted" by my phone so not entirely true to form though she is a bit more grey than brown :Shy


Can you send me a good photo thats good of her colouring please? (I am going to fo you another one)


----------



## huckybuck

I have seen a sneaky pic lol 

Love the likeness and pawtrait!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> I had a trip out to Flamborough head, so some non-cat photos!
> A hovering hawk:
> View attachment 359311
> 
> Some Razorbills, Puffins and a Pigeon actually in its natural environment!
> View attachment 359312
> 
> Some impressive cliff clinging!
> View attachment 359313
> 
> I'm not sure if these are chicks or adults just choosing to rest - its pretty precarious either way!
> View attachment 359314
> 
> 
> And couldn't go to the seaside without some fish 'n chips:
> View attachment 359315


Stunning photos @Shrike beautifully clear day. I think you were in the right place yesterday, I can imagine a wonderful cool breeze off that sea.

Fish and chips yummy, nothing better after a good walk.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Summercat

I was a bit jealous too looking at @shrikes pics!


----------



## Shrike

Yes lovely breezes coming off the sea! 
On matters Brooke related - she had a good nights' hunting last night! I came down to find a dead mouse on the carpet and a live one cowering in the corner. Managed, eventually, to trap it - at one point it jump on me and was clambering around my back. I had almost got out the front door with it on me, but then it jumped down and I had to resort to using the sieve as a trap. Then, just as I came back into the room with my brekkie I spotted a third mouse! It scuttled off under the sofa. No way I could trap it, and I didn't want to leave it there. So I fetched Brooke who managed to flush it out, so I could catch it and return it to the garden. A high risk strategy for mousie, but if I'd left it Brooke would've found it eventually and dispatched it in my absence.


----------



## Summercat

I would like some more treats please


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> View attachment 359347
> I would like some more treats please


This is one of my favourite photos of biggywigs


----------



## Whompingwillow

I Also hope you didnt refuse that face


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
I sometimes use dry food as treats once or twice a week in that little semi puzzle feeder. He already had some and then later went to sit by it patiently. I hid the feeder later


----------



## SbanR

Shrike said:


> Yes lovely breezes coming off the sea!
> On matters Brooke related - she had a good nights' hunting last night! I came down to find a dead mouse on the carpet and a live one cowering in the corner. Managed, eventually, to trap it - at one point it jump on me and was clambering around my back. I had almost got out the front door with it on me, but then it jumped down and I had to resort to using the sieve as a trap. Then, just as I came back into the room with my brekkie I spotted a third mouse! It scuttled off under the sofa. No way I could trap it, and I didn't want to leave it there. So I fetched Brooke who managed to flush it out, so I could catch it and return it to the garden. A high risk strategy for mousie, but if I'd left it Brooke would've found it eventually and dispatched it in my absence.


A tip I heard is to lay a wellie on its side, with the opening facing mousie. It will think the wellie is a tunnel, and run in. So next time, try that out n let us know if it works


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> A tip I heard is to lay a wellie on its side, with the opening facing mousie. It will think the wellie is a tunnel, and run in. So next time, try that out n let us know if it works


I should have thought of that tip, I'm always finding mice or voles in my wellies!


----------



## Charity

All flaked out tonight


----------



## blkcat

Cat tree seems to be the place to be in the heat. Cooler than the carpet, softer than the kitchen floor I guess?


----------



## Oneinamillion

Playing with Jiggs!!!








"Right Slave! Are you going left or right? I am ready to move like a shot!" Thought Jiggs:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

Oneinamillion said:


> View attachment 359450
> Playing with Jiggs!!!
> View attachment 359451
> 
> "Right Slave! Are you going left or right? I am ready to move like a shot!" Thought Jiggs:Cat


I do love jigg thoughts


----------



## blkcat

Out on the tiles while I water the plants


----------



## Smuge

You would think fans would scare cats


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> You would think fans would scare cats
> 
> View attachment 359474


I've got one of those fans and they are really powerful. It's like standing in a wind tunnel.
I'm not sure Misty would be so relaxed next to it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Summercat said:


> View attachment 359347
> I would like some more treats please


I keep coming back to look at this photo of Biggles, look at that little face! Too gorgeous for words.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> You would think fans would scare cats
> 
> View attachment 359474


I put the fan on for the first time since having saffi and mojo, and they were scared but not for long but now when its on, they dash past it really really quickly lol!


----------



## Whompingwillow

I cant get enough of her poking out little feet's.








Look at her. She is just the cutest little marshmallow cloud








D'awwww poking her little face out.


----------



## Summercat

@Mrs Funkin 
Biggles says thank you:Cat

@Whompingwillow 
She looks so fluffy and cuddlesome.


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> I put the fan on for the first time since having saffi and mojo, and they were scared but not for long but now when its on, they dash past it really really quickly lol!


 @Whompingwillow , I have 3 ordinary fans as well as the 'wind turbine' he he, and Misty has to walk past the small one on the TV cabinet to get to her crows nest. She always hesitates a few times weighing up the right moment, then races past. She could quite easily jump down to bypass it but no, only an obstacle course will do .


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> @Whompingwillow , I have 3 ordinary fans as well as the 'wind turbine' he he, and Misty has to walk past the small one on the TV cabinet to get to her crows nest. She always hesitates a few times weighing up the right moment, then races past. She could quite easily jump down to bypass it but no, only an obstacle course will do .


Hahah I do love that unsure skip that cats do so much , saffi does that too. Dashes a skip run past it to get to the cat tree
For mojo by the way, I put a pad of paper in front of it, it gives him something to do as the papers flip all over the place and he attacks it


----------



## Smuge

Cully said:


> I've got one of those fans and they are really powerful. It's like standing in a wind tunnel.
> I'm not sure Misty would be so relaxed next to it


the floofs are pretty bomb proof, very little bothers them.

Though a couple of weeks ago Ash and Tali had a bath and Garfield forgot who they were for 24 hours and was very grumpy


----------



## ewelsh

Whompingwillow said:


> I cant get enough of her poking out little feet's.
> View attachment 359477
> 
> Look at her. She is just the cutest little marshmallow cloud
> View attachment 359479
> 
> D'awwww poking her little face out.
> View attachment 359480
> 
> View attachment 359483


Can anything be more fluffy and cute :Kiss


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> Hahah I do love that unsure skip that cats do so much , saffi does that too. Dashes a skip run past it to get to the cat tree
> For mojo by the way, I put a pad of paper in front of it, it gives him something to do as the papers flip all over the place and he attacks it


Good idea, I'll try that.
At the moment she's having her siesta under her favourite chair. No doubt recharging her batteries for the evening jaunt around the gardens.
I thought she was attacking me this afternoon. I was just doing some boring paperwork and she dived at my leg and scratched me. Then I noticed a big fat black fly who should have been the real victim lol. Ripped an inch or 2 of skin off though!:Hurting
I'm getting my own back tomorrow.We are off to see the nice nurse at the vets to get those nasty nails clipped. Revenge is mine
My friend is taking us with her two monsters, and Misty hasn't met them before. Should be interesting :Nailbiting


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> I cant get enough of her poking out little feet's.
> View attachment 359477
> 
> Look at her. She is just the cutest little marshmallow cloud
> View attachment 359479
> 
> D'awwww poking her little face out.
> View attachment 359480
> 
> View attachment 359483


Little fluffy ball of white cotton candy ❤


----------



## Cully

I just find way up here, woowoo!
Now how I get down. This way?









No this way. Wheeee!:Woot









I normally only open this window a little, so when Misty discovered it wide open, well, she couldn't resist could she?


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Mrs Funkin
> Biggles says thank you:Cat





Summercat said:


> View attachment 359347
> I would like some more treats please


This is up there with my favouritest ever pic of Mr Biggles ❤ It's totally beautiful. Look at his gorgeous face and eyes. I just want to cuddle him so tight, he's lush xx


----------



## Clairabella

Cully said:


> I just find way up here, woowoo!
> Now how I get down. This way?
> View attachment 359519
> 
> 
> No this way. Wheree!:Woot
> View attachment 359520
> 
> 
> I normally only open this window a little, so when Misty discovered it wide open, well, she couldn't resist could she?


Little monkey lol. That must've took some doing to balance on the top of the window like that lol xx


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> I just find way up here, woowoo!
> Now how I get down. This way?
> View attachment 359519
> 
> 
> No this way. Wheree!:Woot
> View attachment 359520
> 
> 
> I normally only open this window a little, so when Misty discovered it wide open, well, she couldn't resist could she?


Give them an inch and they will take a mile!


----------



## Cully

Clairabella said:


> Little monkey lol. That must've took some doing to balance on the top of the window like that lol xx


And @ewelsh You can't see from the photo properly but in the 2nd one she was actually sliding down the glass.:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

Moments like these
















We have come such a long way

Playing on the stairs









Just chilling


----------



## Smuge

Random cat we met at my golf club after dinner:


----------



## Smuge

Cully said:


> I've got one of those fans and they are really powerful. It's like standing in a wind tunnel.
> I'm not sure Misty would be so relaxed next to it


Tali has claimed the fan tonight


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Moments like these
> View attachment 359530
> 
> View attachment 359534
> 
> We have come such a long way
> 
> Playing on the stairs
> View attachment 359532
> 
> 
> Just chilling
> View attachment 359542


They look so content and so relaxed together ❤ Xx look at Mojo, looking at Saffi. Melted me


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> They look so content and so relaxed together ❤ Xx look at Mojo, looking at Saffi. Melted me


Me too  usually saffi will go sit near mojo and he will walk away so this was precious. He is looking at her so lovingly, no? It was such a lovely moment I could stay in it forever. Mojo has come such a huge long way with saffi


----------



## huckybuck

It's supposed to encourage drinking hmmm


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Me too  usually saffi will go sit near mojo and he will walk away so this was precious. He is looking at her so lovingly, no? It was such a lovely moment I could stay in it forever. Mojo has come such a huge long way with saffi


Yes definitely lovingly ❤


----------



## Smuge

nite nite cat chat


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Moments like these
> View attachment 359530
> 
> View attachment 359534
> 
> We have come such a long way
> 
> Playing on the stairs
> View attachment 359532
> 
> 
> Just chilling
> View attachment 359542


These moments appear more frequently now, it seems. So nice to see those two in so much harmony.


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 359543
> View attachment 359544
> View attachment 359545
> It's supposed to encourage drinking hmmm


It encourages draining the place for sure.


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Thank you:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> These moments appear more frequently now, it seems. So nice to see those two in so much harmony.


Yes I think so too!


----------



## PipPerry

Deep Love for this one!


----------



## SbanR

PipPerry said:


> Deep Love for this one!
> View attachment 359557


Beautiful, and so elegant. How old is she?


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 359543
> View attachment 359544
> View attachment 359545
> It's supposed to encourage drinking hmmm


My first reaction was gasp and zoomed in on the poor fish :Hilarious:Hilarious whilst thinking how could Claire casually take a photo whilst this poor fish is gasping in air.

 Great idea in principle although Huck thinks it's a toy obviously


----------



## PipPerry

SbanR said:


> Beautiful, and so elegant. How old is she?


Awhh thank you  Male, he's about approx 1.5 years old.

(don't worry we also thought he looked a little feminine when we first got him)


----------



## SbanR

Oops, sorry. A very handsome lad


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I am very pleased to report that I enjoyed my first night being allowed to sleep on the posh bedspread in the main guest room...I'm still tired though, so I'll just catch some zzzzzzzz here with you now"

(Please excuse my legs, but he doesn't sit this near to me normally!)


----------



## ewelsh

Someone has discovered the puppy training treats


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> View attachment 359537
> 
> View attachment 359538
> 
> 
> Random cat we met at my golf club after dinner:
> View attachment 359540


Yours not keen on the football then?


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 359543
> View attachment 359544
> View attachment 359545
> It's supposed to encourage drinking hmmm


Major fail....:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Toppy thinks we've had burglars, not knowing I cleared out the cat food cupboard, so he called Bunty to come and have a look


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy thinks we've had burglars, not knowing I cleared out the cat food cupboard, so he called Bunty to come and have a look
> 
> View attachment 359564
> View attachment 359565


I can't believe that Toppy called Bunty to come and confirm the theft. Magical:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Someone has discovered the puppy training treats
> 
> View attachment 359559
> 
> 
> View attachment 359560
> 
> 
> View attachment 359561


Make your own healthier ones as detailed by LJC that way it won't matter if Libby gets at it


----------



## Smuge

Cully said:


> Yours not keen on the football then?


Meh, they aren't English cats and support Northern Ireland lol


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> nite nite cat chat
> 
> View attachment 359546


Who's looking for moths in the lampshade?


----------



## Clairabella

Look out, Thomas tat is on the old catnip 

This is the best mousey in the world from @QOTN  -

'Yum, I can even fit in it my mouth longways' look :










And sideways, this is the best 










Wicked! Hope Thomas tat doesn't need hospital after this one :Hilarious Xx


----------



## QOTN

Please don't let him eat it! I would feel terrible. (So would he!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Toppy thinks we've had burglars, not knowing I cleared out the cat food cupboard, so he called Bunty to come and have a look
> 
> View attachment 359564
> View attachment 359565


Hahaha! That is *brilliant*! "Quick! Bunty! They've pinched it all! What am I going to do?" "Don't be silly Toppy, of course they haven't...Oh..."


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> Please don't let him eat it! I would feel terrible. (So would he!)


He has had his fix now - and mousey is still intact lol xx

Thank you @QOTN - the duvet and the mice are just beautiful. He had a quick QC check of the duvet and it seemed to pass  it's beautiful xx. But then I think he could smell the mouse so he abandoned his siesta lol xx


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> My first reaction was gasp and zoomed in on the poor fish :Hilarious:Hilarious whilst thinking how could Claire casually take a photo whilst this poor fish is gasping in air.
> 
> Great idea in principle although Huck thinks it's a toy obviously


I think he decided to play deep sea divers! I actually took it off him before I went to bed as I thought he might get it stuck!!!


----------



## Tomtat and Edwards dister

Tomtat sleeping on disters bed whilst dister is cleaning her room


----------



## SbanR

Tomtat and Edwards dister said:


> Tomtat sleeping on disters bed whilst dister is cleaning her room
> 
> View attachment 359591


What is that on Tomtat's tum? Not funny coloured fur?


----------



## Tomtat and Edwards dister

SbanR said:


> What is that on Tomtat's tum? Not funny coloured fur?


He's got a spot of brown and white fur on his tummy


----------



## Whompingwillow

I dont think I am allowed to leave I have a mojo protesting by the door


----------



## Cully

My comfy old office chair is being replaced but Misty loves sleeping on it as it's well scent soaked.








Today she came home to find its been dismantled ready for the tip.
I think she was kneading it to bring it back to life!!








Not one to desert a sinking ship, she sits erect at the prow looking out to sea, and with a little imagination you can almost picture a final salute.








Poor Misty. Never mind lass, we'll get you a new chair to rip to shreds.


----------



## Cully

A huge thank you to @QOTN for making these for Misty.








She can see the rest tomorrow or I'll never get to bed tonight lol.
It didn't take long before she tackled the snake.


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> What is that on Tomtat's tum? Not funny coloured fur?


It was a spot but as he gained a few pounds and a few love handles lol it's now a flat ginger stripe lol xx


----------



## Smuge

The floofs would make great border guards


----------



## SbanR

Lazing the time away


----------



## Charity

Bunty: _"The vet said you were fat"_
Toppy _"She did not! Shut up, I don't want to talk to you"_


----------



## Torin.

Everyone knows those irritating people on public transport who hog double seats by sitting in the outside one and not moving over, right?


----------



## Betty6691

My little fruit bat Chloe has taken to living on top of the kitchen cabinet to hide from the heat! Not sure her reasoning is very sound.


----------



## Cully

Betty6691 said:


> My little fruit bat Chloe has taken to living on top of the kitchen cabinet to hide from the heat! Not sure her reasoning is very sound.
> View attachment 359666
> View attachment 359667


She's gorgeous, I love black cats. Just feel like hugging them lol.
Maybe she's getting some cool air from that vent in the first pic!


----------



## Betty6691

Cully said:


> She's gorgeous, I love black cats. Just feel like hugging them lol.
> Maybe she's getting some cool air from that vent in the first pic!


She could be. I might try getting up there with her!
Talking of black cats, when I was looking for a kitten I rang the local shelter and was told apologetically that they 'only had black cats'. Such a strange thing to say! I said I'd love any colour, and she's proved to be the sweetest, funniest most loving little girl.


----------



## Cully

Betty6691 said:


> She could be. I might try getting up there with her!
> Talking of black cats, when I was looking for a kitten I rang the local shelter and was told apologetically that they 'only had black cats'. Such a strange thing to say! I said I'd love any colour, and she's proved to be the sweetest, funniest most loving little girl.


I read it on here recently that the cats most often ignored for rehoming in shelters are black or black and white. Such a shame.:Sorry
I live in a complex with 32 flats and of the 6 cats living here, 4 are black and they are lovely with sweet temperaments.
Maybe it goes back to ancient times when witches were supposed to have black cats, so are bad luck.
I just love their big eyes. They show up so clearly against the black coat.
As for sharing Chloe's space up on the cupboard, I wouldn't! Hard to reach high cupboards are said to be home to things I'd rather ignore.:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

Showing off her baby blues


----------



## Whompingwillow

Betty6691 said:


> My little fruit bat Chloe has taken to living on top of the kitchen cabinet to hide from the heat! Not sure her reasoning is very sound.
> View attachment 359666
> View attachment 359667


That would have been a winning entry in the latest competition


----------



## Smuge

Atleast one of the floofs is cuddly lol

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blkcat

I've been cleaning all evening and although he enjoyed a sprawl on the fresh floor space, he's had enough. He's sat on my elbow to make sure i can't get up again


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo is not ready to get up for his breakfast








He is like this every morning lol me and saffi are early birds (I shout add: 'at the moment'! I think he is getting lazier. Yayyy)


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Showing off her baby blues
> 
> View attachment 359670


Where is the LOVE icon x


----------



## Charity

Today is the hottest day we've had here, 30.2 degrees, hate it. When you walk outside, its like walking into an oven but Bunty seems to like it. Nothing will encourage her indoors.


----------



## blkcat

Charity said:


> Today is the hottest day we've had here, 30.2 degrees, hate it. When you walk outside, its like walking into an oven but Bunty seems to like it. Nothing will encourage her indoors.
> 
> View attachment 359707


She looks very content indeed  that's a really splendid outside cat tree too.


----------



## Charity

blkcat said:


> She looks very content indeed  that's a really splendid outside cat tree too.


Thank you. They've got few in their pen and the garden but that's the biggest.


----------



## ChaosCat

While one sister is practising her yoga the other practises snoozing.


----------



## ChaosCat

But please don't think Bonny is lazy- she actually turned over.


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Showing off her baby blues
> 
> View attachment 359670


Oh Jammy you're such a pretty little lady :Kiss x


----------



## Smuge

We now have two Persian meerkats in this house


----------



## Whompingwillow

Lovely boy









Not always so lady like 









Hi mum!


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Lovely boy
> View attachment 359732
> 
> 
> Not always so lady like
> View attachment 359731
> 
> 
> Hi mum!
> View attachment 359730


Saffi's posture might not be ladylike, but her face always is.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Saffi's posture might not be ladylike, but her face always is.


 she makes sure of it


----------



## Charity

Flaked out on the floor, somewhere he never lies. Mind you he's been at the catnip so probably feeling a bit woozy


----------



## blkcat

Last year he didn't want to be cuddled while the weather was hot. This year it hasn't put him off one bit!


----------



## Cully

Just taking in the last of the cool air before coming in for the night.
It's been a bit cooler today thank goodness.


----------



## Oneinamillion

Jiggs just practiceing his Shakespeare









"Is this a dagger I see before me?, no, it's my claws which are much sharper!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## blkcat

First photo of puss in his 11th year :')


----------



## Whompingwillow

Is it his birthday? Happy birthday if so! 


blkcat said:


> First photo of puss in his 11th year :')
> 
> View attachment 359759


----------



## Summercat

@blkcat 
Happy 11th year!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

blkcat said:


> First photo of puss in his 11th year :')
> 
> View attachment 359759


Is it time for your pressies yet? Oscar wants to know what's in them  have a happy birthday, all the best cats are 11 you know.


----------



## ChaosCat

Happy birthday to a man in his best years!


----------



## ChaosCat

Our tenant was having a barbecue in the garden yesterday. Someone enjoyed rolling in the fallen down ashes. 









And then she enjoyed the Da Bird.

















I like this pic, looks rather strange. Annie is actually mid air and not standing on the ground.


----------



## Cully

Oneinamillion said:


> Jiggs just practiceing his Shakespeare
> View attachment 359758
> 
> 
> "Is this a dagger I see before me?, no, it's my claws which are much sharper!" Thought Jiggs


Jiggs the thespian. Has a nice ring to it methinks


----------



## Cully

blkcat said:


> First photo of puss in his 11th year :')
> 
> View attachment 359759











Happy birthday sweetie:Kiss


----------



## ewelsh

Ok mummy, you can turn the heating down now please, even I am finding this too hot.


----------



## Charity

What you doing sleeping on that warm fluffy blanket Loulou? Hasn't your Mum given you a cool mat? Mind you, we've got one and neither Bunty nor Toppy will use it. :Meh


----------



## ewelsh

She has cooling mat, will she use it  she went to check out the paddling pool last night but didn’t pluck up the courage to actually get in! Probably because my Lab was sat in it :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie doesn’t need a cooling mat, not when she has my flower beds


----------



## ewelsh

She is in here somewhere!


----------



## Summercat

@ewelsh 
I don't see Lottie but your flowers are beautiful


----------



## ewelsh

Summercat said:


> @ewelsh
> I don't see Lottie but your flowers are beautiful


Thank you, its my patch for bees and butterflies.

Oh she's in there alright, squashing my geraniums :Yawn


----------



## blkcat

Whompingwillow said:


> Is it his birthday? Happy birthday if so!





Summercat said:


> @blkcat
> Happy 11th year!





Mrs Funkin said:


> Is it time for your pressies yet? Oscar wants to know what's in them  have a happy birthday, all the best cats are 11 you know.





ChaosCat said:


> Happy birthday to a man in his best years!





Cully said:


> View attachment 359766
> 
> Happy birthday sweetie:Kiss


Thank you for the birthday wishes ♥ so far we've had a snuggly lie in and some treats. I guess we'd better get on with it.

Spot the puss no 1:


----------



## Smuge

It looks a bit crowded in there if you ask me










Theres an empty one right beside it, but the floofs are going to do what the floofs want to do


----------



## Summercat

@blkcat
I see his tail, he looks pleased


----------



## blkcat

Smuge said:


> It looks a bit crowded in there if you ask me
> 
> View attachment 359788
> 
> 
> Theres an empty one right beside it, but the floofs are going to do what the floofs want to do


That's taking closeness to a while new level!  very cute.


----------



## blkcat

Summercat said:


> @blkcat
> I see his tail, he looks pleased


His first present went down quite well  I think I'll upload the best pics in the other thread at the end of the day. I'm going to be at this all day probably


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday handsome xx


----------



## Charity

Waiting for dinner....too hot to do anything else :Sorry


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi and mojo have had such a good day, they were spoilt for treats and attention by aunty @Joy84

Now time to relax wind down from relaxing, by relaxing some more


----------



## Oneinamillion

"And rest" thought Jiggs after a hard day in the heat and the sunshine! "I wonder if England can really do it now?" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Joy84

Phoebe's fascination with greens has reached a whole new level today ...
















Posing ...


----------



## ChaosCat

I think Annie told Bonny some shocking secret, I wish I knew what it was...


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> I think Annie told Bonny some shocking secret, I wish I knew what it was...
> 
> View attachment 359895


Hehe I love it! Plotting to fool you somehow?


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Hehe I love it! Plotting to fool you somehow?


I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning coffee outside when Lottie decided to join me!

This is lovely and cool here Mummy










It's lovely, I feel the need to rub










I know I'm pretty, you keep taking photos if you wish










Look how flexible I am, are you jealous










I'm so happy, this is bliss










........... ummmmm oooop.s










Do NOT put that on that Cat Chat


----------



## Charity

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious 

Oh Lottie, funny girl, just when things were going so well


----------



## Psygon

Helping :-D


----------



## blkcat

Charity said:


> View attachment 359829
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday handsome xx


Thank you *blush* that's a lovely card  xxx

His birthday pics are in the other thread if anyone wants to see, too many really probably 

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...quality-of-life.489930/page-2#post-1065219052


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I am a bit warm in my fur coat and socks...but I shall struggle on and have a nap under the table"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, what on earth is human daddy doing? It looks like he's trying to remove some of my hiding jungle? Is he? Oh dear...I'll just make sure he's not doing too much damage if you don't mind..."


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, what on earth is human daddy doing? It looks like he's trying to remove some of my hiding jungle? Is he? Oh dear...I'll just make sure he's not doing too much damage if you don't mind..."
> 
> View attachment 359992


Bear Grylls eat your heart out!! Is that a hammock Mr F is making?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, we were trying to remove a giant (and rather unwell) Phormium. Roots like goodness knows what! Took a lot of brute force...jeepers. I'm fairly sure what we've succeeded in doing is making a nice new place for Oscar to go to the loo. 

I've just realised it looks like husband is naked (!!), I can assure you there was no naked gardening :Jawdrop


----------



## blkcat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, we were trying to remove a giant (and rather unwell) Phormium. Roots like goodness knows what! Took a lot of brute force...jeepers. I'm fairly sure what we've succeeded in doing is making a nice new place for Oscar to go to the loo.
> 
> I've just realised it looks like husband is naked (!!), I can assure you there was no naked gardening :Jawdrop


Oh, there's a man in the photo? I didn't notice  I was admiring your kitty, thinking how much it really looks like a tiger in the undergrowth


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, what on earth is human daddy doing? It looks like he's trying to remove some of my hiding jungle? Is he? Oh dear...I'll just make sure he's not doing too much damage if you don't mind..."
> 
> View attachment 359992


Never mind a new toilet for Oscar, looks like Mr F has been caught short


----------



## Smuge

I have heard of a bird getting caught in a beer wrapper, but this is a new one


----------



## huckybuck

There's a new breed of cat been introduced to the UK just this last week - not Gangnam cat but Gingham Cat!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, we were trying to remove a giant (and rather unwell) Phormium. Roots like goodness knows what! Took a lot of brute force...jeepers. I'm fairly sure what we've succeeded in doing is making a nice new place for Oscar to go to the loo.
> 
> I've just realised it looks like husband is naked (!!), I can assure you there was no naked gardening :Jawdrop


That would have been dangerous gardening:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
I like the gingham cats! I must say though, your guys eat fancier than Biggles, he eats off of H&M or Zara Home bowls and dishes:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

And where do you think you are going?


----------



## ewelsh

Yes where? Without Mojo?


----------



## Summercat

Sleepy


----------



## Emmasian

Whompingwillow said:


> And where do you think you are going?
> View attachment 360025


He has such an expressive little face, bless him!


----------



## ebonycat

Whompingwillow said:


> And where do you think you are going?
> View attachment 360025


Aww mojos little face, adorable little guy x


----------



## ewelsh

Builders are here, not that Loulou is bothered in the slightest, I expect she is waiting to have a go on the machinery


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Builders are here, not that Loulou is bothered in the slightest, I expect she is waiting to have a go on the machinery


Take care she doesn't drive their lorry away- or whatever vehicle they came with.


----------



## ewelsh

I have already warned them about her, she did have a look in the van first thing  but obviously wasn’t interesting enough or they had hidden the van keys


----------



## Charity

Is that a beautiful yellow dumper truck I see before me...get out there Loulou, your chariot awaits.


----------



## Charity

Not only has Toppy had to contend with the heat today but his Mother's tried to kill him twice. First of all this morning I trod on his foot and he swore at me and ran off  then later when I was sitting in my reclining chair with the stool up, I didn't realise he was lying underneath and lowered the stool and squashed him :Jawdrop. I think I was more frightened than he was, slightly panicking I was trying desperately to press the button to raise the stool. I thought those blessed chairs had a fail safe and were supposed to automatically stop when they touched something though it does say in the blurb 'human contact' so perhaps it doesn't react to fur on cats.  I rushed to check him over and actually asked him if he was OK...as if he was going to reply  Anyway, he seemed alright thank goodness and you can't keep a good cat down as he was happily playing with his catnip banana a while later.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Not only has Toppy had to contend with the heat today but his Mother's tried to kill him twice. First of all this morning I trod on his foot and he swore at me and ran off  then later when I was sitting in my reclining chair with the stool up, I didn't realise he was lying underneath and lowered the stool and squashed him :Jawdrop. I think I was more frightened than he was, slightly panicking I was trying desperately to press the button to raise the stool. I thought those blessed chairs had a fail safe and were supposed to automatically stop when they touched something though it does say in the blurb 'human contact' so perhaps it doesn't react to fur on cats.  I rushed to check him over and actually asked him if he was OK...as if he was going to reply  Anyway, he seemed alright thank goodness and you can't keep a good cat down as he was happily playing with his catnip banana a while later.
> 
> View attachment 360047


Eaten by a stool. Doesn't bear thinking about!! Trust good old catnip to revive his spirits


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Toppy, it comes to something when your own Mummy tries to squash you! 

Make the most of this, I sense treats galore


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Oh Toppy, it comes to something when your own Mummy tries to squash you!
> 
> Make the most of this, I sense treats galore


Noooo, treats are forbidden until he's lost some weight


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Noooo, treats are forbidden until he's lost some weight


So your starving him AND trying to squash him


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor Toppy! He has a hard life.


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny showing off her best sleeping positions:

1. Sheer elegance









2. After a night out with the gals









3. Comfy on the sofa


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Bonny showing off her best sleeping positions:
> 
> 1. Sheer elegance
> View attachment 360050
> 
> 
> 2. After a night out with the gals
> View attachment 360051
> 
> 
> 3. Comfy on the sofa
> View attachment 360052


Love those photos, especially the last one


----------



## Joy84

In other news ...
The rooftop gang sure knows where the buffet is


----------



## Charity

At last, some lovely fresh air. Toppy's wondering if he can get up the tree here without Mum seeing him....no chance!


----------



## ewelsh

Toppy DONT YOU DARE

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> At last, some lovely fresh air. Toppy's wondering if he can get up the tree here without Mum seeing him....no chance!
> 
> View attachment 360116


Oh Toppy you're such a handsome boy :Kiss x


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## TriTri

Bets on whether or not this new catnip will get planted before it gets demolished? Clue: this cat is Naughty Max.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Max..... what a lovely photo, perfect light for such handsome cat such as you :Kiss

Now at least prove your slave wrong and allow her to at least plant that catnip 





That’s a photo for the cat calendar


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> View attachment 360132
> Bets on whether or not this new catnip will get planted before it gets demolished? Clue: this cat is Naughty Max.


I agree, such a lovely pic of your beautiful black panther x


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Oh Max..... what a lovely photo, perfect light for such handsome cat such as you :Kiss
> 
> Now at least prove your slave wrong and allow her to at least plant that catnip
> 
> That's a photo for the cat calendar


Thank you very much @ ewelsh . He can be a good boy too. This was this morning when we were having brekkies together and with Tessymanyshoes. I took a video too of him playing with his DaBird attached to the washing line! 
This is a special catnip plant. It came from one of the show gardens at Hampton Court Flower Show on Sunday. Couldn't come back without gifts


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> I agree, such a lovely pic of your beautiful black panther x


Thank you @ ebonycat. He's such a special boy


----------



## Charity

Max looks gorgeous. Lucky you going to Hampton Court, haven't been there for years.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Max looks gorgeous. Lucky you going to Hampton Court, haven't been there for years.


"But" Charity, not one single cat proofed garden there! I think cat chat should get together and design the perfect cat (proofed) garden for next year's show 
I think It would be extremely popular with cat lovers and especially with keen gardeners that aren't so keen on their neighbours' visiting cats and their presents.


----------



## ewelsh

TriTri said:


> "But" Charity, not one single cat proofed garden there! I think cat chat should get together and design the perfect cat (proofed) garden for next year's show
> I think It would be extremely popular with cat lovers and especially with keen gardeners that aren't so keen on their neighbours' visiting cats and their presents.


Yes! I think this is a fantastic idea!


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Yes! I think this is a fantastic idea!


@ewelsh, I'm going to put the suggestion in for next year. It will raise awareness of cat welfare issues. The gardeners should appreciate it too, as I said before. I'll put your name down then as a contributor to the garden design! Any more?


----------



## Cully

Look Mum, if I stand on my tippy toes I'm almost tall enough to help with the washing up!








Sorry bit blurry:Sorry


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Oh Max..... what a lovely photo, perfect light for such handsome cat such as you :Kiss
> 
> Now at least prove your slave wrong and allow her to at least plant that catnip
> 
> That's a photo for the cat calendar


Is there a cat chat calendar?????


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Is there a cat chat calendar?????


Naughty Max (now called Mr July) is banking on it now


----------



## Charity

I've had my tea and now I've come out into the pen for a bit of peace and quiet away from TV, whirring fans (hate fans) and silly humans. I'll go in at bedtime.


----------



## huckybuck

What on earth is that?????










It's not as scary as it looks Mum!!










Ahhhh I get it now!!!!


----------



## Smuge




----------



## ebonycat

Got a zoo+ order yesterday.
This is my box now Mum


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Got a zoo+ order yesterday.
> This is my box now Mum
> View attachment 360205


Look at that, its a perfect fit


----------



## Whompingwillow

Spot the saffi








Mojos turn.. he is much better at this















Its a dangerous game...


----------



## SbanR

Just chilling after acting the hooligan


----------



## ebonycat

Whompingwillow said:


> Spot the saffi
> View attachment 360206
> 
> Mojos turn.. he is much better at this
> View attachment 360210
> View attachment 360209
> 
> Its a dangerous game...
> View attachment 360207


Didn't want to 'like' it, but oh dear, big ouch


----------



## Whompingwillow

ebonycat said:


> Didn't want to 'like' it, but oh dear, big ouch


Bet you wont guess which one it was


----------



## ebonycat

Whompingwillow said:


> Bet you wont guess which one it was


Surely not Saffi??


----------



## Whompingwillow

ebonycat said:


> Surely not Saffi??


Yup!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi has less aim to her playing.. she is very funny actually. Mojo is more focused and wants the bird, not my finger!


----------



## ebonycat

Whompingwillow said:


> Yup!!


 The little minx lol


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
I was conflicted on whether to like that post:Bookworm I like the box bits!
I used to get scratches from Biggs when we first got him but a combo of trimming nails and I think primarily Biggles learning somehow to be careful with his nails.
I don't know how he learned but he did


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> Got a zoo+ order yesterday.
> This is my box now Mum
> View attachment 360205


Misty tells me it's very important for self esteem to have a regular job, and box checking is the "mostest importantist" job of all, she says. Hooray to all our dedicated box checkers!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> I was conflicted on whether to like that post:Bookworm I like the box bits!
> I used to get scratches from Biggs when we first got him but a combo of trimming nails and I think primarily Biggles learning somehow to be careful with his nails.
> I don't know how he learned but he did


Liking it is fine, its just a minor scratch that bled so made it look worse then it is! 
Biggles is a clever boy. My two bite so gently, so they must know not to hurt us really. Saffi just was having a wild time with her paw in the box, she would be mortified if she knew she hurt me... I think... maybe not :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

@Whompingwillow 
Was in doubt about liking it, too. But then I thought that playing dangerous games you must accept the inevitable.


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> Liking it is fine, its just a minor scratch that bled so made it look worse then it is!
> Biggles is a clever boy. My two bite so gently, so they must know not to hurt us really. Saffi just was having a wild time with her paw in the box, she would be mortified if she knew she hurt me... I think... maybe not :Hilarious


I got a bad scratch on my leg the other day, but it wasn't Misty being nasty. A fly landed there and she just did what she normally would and pounced with nails extended. Ouch!! She bit me the other day (another one) and that time she MEANT it. I deserved it though as I had to pick her up for her own safety, which she tolerates but doesnt like. I was struggling to close the door and must have squeezed her a bit hard so she did her *$>**"'~# wtf noise to warn me but I couldnt put her down, so she bit, right on the fleshy part of my palm. 
She used to bite and scratch a lot but has really calmed down, so now its normally just play where she gets a bit carried away and forgets her manners.
So yes, I think Saffi was just being a bit over playful and wouldnt dream of hurting you on purpose.
Lol I cant imagine her or Mojo having a wild time Bring on the catnip!


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> What on earth is that?????
> 
> View attachment 360184
> 
> 
> It's not as scary as it looks Mum!!
> 
> View attachment 360185
> 
> 
> Ahhhh I get it now!!!!
> 
> View attachment 360186
> 
> 
> View attachment 360187


I have one of those fans too, but must confess since I had Misty it has lived in the back of the junk cupboard. I was a bit worried it might be too dangerous with her around and she might get her paws or tail caught in the grille. Plus I was never sure if it would cost a fortune to run. But seeing you using one has made me re-think. .So, are they cat friendly or is there anything to be wary of? And what about running costs? Just trying to decide whether to brush of the cobwebs.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Was in doubt about liking it, too. But then I thought that playing dangerous games you must accept the inevitable.


You are a kind bunch! Exactly... thats what they would say


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> I got a bad scratch on my leg the other day, but it wasn't Misty being nasty. A fly landed there and she just did what she normally would and pounced with nails extended. Ouch!! She bit me the other day (another one) and that time she MEANT it. I deserved it though as I had to pick her up for her own safety, which she tolerates but doesnt like. I was struggling to close the door and must have squeezed her a bit hard so she did her *$>**"'~# wtf noise to warn me but I couldnt put her down, so she bit, right on the fleshy part of my palm.
> She used to bite and scratch a lot but has really calmed down, so now its normally just play where she gets a bit carried away and forgets her manners.
> So yes, I think Saffi was just being a bit over playful and wouldnt dream of hurting you on purpose.
> Lol I cant imagine her or Mojo having a wild time Bring on the catnip!


Saffi and mojo would never hurt me on purpose! They are gentle and loving cats when it comes to things like that. Saffi is quite nippy, but in a loving way still. She gets over excited. 
Glad Misty has calmed down with the biting and scratching! Mojo will show you how wild he can be without catnip, with the right toy and way


----------



## Charity

Bunty's riveted to the football


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> Spot the saffi
> View attachment 360206
> 
> Mojos turn.. he is much better at this
> View attachment 360210
> View attachment 360209
> 
> Its a dangerous game...
> View attachment 360207


I was just about to say I dare you to put your finger in the hole!!!!!!



Cully said:


> I have one of those fans too, but must confess since I had Misty it has lived in the back of the junk cupboard. I was a bit worried it might be too dangerous with her around and she might get her paws or tail caught in the grille. Plus I was never sure if it would cost a fortune to run. But seeing you using one has made me re-think. .So, are they cat friendly or is there anything to be wary of? And what about running costs? Just trying to decide whether to brush of the cobwebs.


This one is definitely cat friendly. It's very heavy and sturdy. The grill is too small for any paw or tail to get stuck - though I still wouldn't leave it running if I went out. They haven't been at all interested in it when it's off and it's just that bit too noisy and moving too much for them to want to touch it when it's on.

It's been a big hit here!!!!

Not sure about running costs but I actually have to keep turning it off after a while as I get too cold!!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> I was just about to say I dare you to put your finger in the hole!!!!!!
> 
> This one is definitely cat friendly. It's very heavy and sturdy. The grill is too small for any paw or tail to get stuck - though I still wouldn't leave it running if I went out. They haven't been at all interested in it when it's off and it's just that bit too noisy and moving too much for them to want to touch it when it's on.
> 
> It's been a big hit here!!!!
> 
> Not sure about running costs but I actually have to keep turning it off after a while as I get too cold!!!!


I can always rely on you to NOT be on my side at all. Now my finger is emotionally hurt too. Everyone else has been so nice now you come along...


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mind you @SbanR is almost definitely thinking it


----------



## Whompingwillow

I like the colour of your fan a lot. Mine is really boring and silver


----------



## Summercat

I was admiring @huckybuck 's fan as well. Nice color and looks sturdy!


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Mind you @SbanR is almost definitely thinking it


Just for saying that :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Where is Ollie?


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck Quote
This one is definitely cat friendly. It's very heavy and sturdy. The grill is too small for any paw or tail to get stuck - though I still wouldn't leave it running if I went out. They haven't been at all interested in it when it's off and it's just that bit too noisy and moving too much for them to want to touch it when it's on. UNQUOTE

I read some reviews on Amazon and, so they say, it works out at about 2.25p an hour. That's very good if its true.
So I might dig it out this weekend. It will give me chance to see why Misty keeps crying to go in with the junk. I reckon she's got a pet spider in there and she keeps checking on it lol.


----------



## mcd79

Loki. Just over one year old now.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo is not a fan of selfies, he doesnt see the point in them when there are things to do and places to see


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Mojo is not a fan of selfies, he doesnt see the point in them when there are things to do and places to see
> View attachment 360292


He does look rather like he's indulging you there.


----------



## Joy84

Rooftop gang update ...
We have a lucky no 7 :Banghead
















I would say max 3 months old- our first 2018er ...


----------



## Summercat

@Joy84 
Did you ever discover who is responsible for the gang? He is a handsome little guy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I felt a bit yucky last night...so now I've had my breakfast, I'm just going to chill for a bit here if you don't mind"


----------



## Whompingwillow

My beautiful little lion cub 








Love this boy toooooooo much


----------



## Charity

Someone has stolen someone else's banana this morning :Arghh









and someone wants it back 









now what shall we do? :Meh









someone must be punished :Jawdrop


----------



## ewelsh

Buy them a banana each Mum! You tight thing....says me who has one banana between 3 cats


----------



## Whompingwillow

She has stolen my chair








"Me? look at me. No-one will believe you, and its mine"








"Oh look, a tinsel ball. Hmmmm what will I do with you"








"I grab you"








"Oh this is so much fun"









And in action




Yay I get my chair back


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> Buy them a banana each Mum! You tight thing....says me who has one banana between 3 cats


Yes who was the one who asked me if I had bought two lazy beds, one for mojo too??


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Buy them a banana each Mum! You tight thing....says me who has one banana between 3 cats


Not likely, they go crazy enough with just this one. Have you noticed (in my experience anyway) catnip makes some timid cats much more confident and playful and others aggressive. Toppy always beats her up after the banana game.  I used to have a very timid cat who spent half his life hiding in wardrobes but give him a whiff of catnip and he'd turn evil and beat up everybody.


----------



## Whompingwillow

I just cant get enough of this 








dirty boy!








Thoroughly enjoying himself


----------



## Paddypaws

Who is this hanging out in Paddypaws' spare room?


----------



## ebonycat

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 360383
> Who is this hanging out in Paddypaws' spare room?


Such a dear little kitty :Kiss
Foster or new addition??


----------



## Summercat

Yes, please tell @Paddypaws ?


----------



## Charity

When he does this and gets wriggly, he almost falls off the window cill and needs saving


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> When he does this and get wriggly, he almost falls off the window cill and needs saving
> 
> View attachment 360394


Soppy Toppy :Kiss:Kiss xx


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
I just want to give Toppy a cuddle:Cat


----------



## Charity

Summercat said:


> @Charity
> I just want to give Toppy a cuddle:Cat


He'd like nothing better


----------



## Paddypaws

Charity said:


> When he does this and gets wriggly, he almost falls off the window cill and needs saving


I'll save you Toppy!


----------



## Paddypaws

ebonycat said:


> Such a dear little kitty :Kiss
> Foster or new addition??





Summercat said:


> Yes, please tell @Paddypaws ?


Well........
I'm fostering but any longer term members will know how much I fail at being a foster carer. 
Lilly and her sister who I am calling Rosie were left behind when a family moved. Lilly had kittens but they all died, Rosie currently has an 11 week old litter. 
Lilly was 'trapped' by one of Scratching Post trappers but the rescue has no space so she went to a local vet and CP were supposed to take her, except they cancelled. So vet called the trapper to say that the 7 days was up and asked what to do? PTS is unfortunately not unlikely in these situations so I said I'd take her, for now.


----------



## Paddypaws

This is sister Rosie


----------



## Charity

She's really cute. Love that face


----------



## Summercat

@Paddypaws 
They are so delicate and young looking. I thought Lily was a kitten and Rosie looks young as well. 
Beautiful cats.


----------



## Paddypaws

@Summercat i think Lilly is a kitten too. To me she seems maybe 8 or 10 months old, certainly not full grown,no wonder her kittens didn't survive. 
She is very sweet and friendly, no claws in play at all but her coat is a mess as they had to shave big mats off her.


----------



## Paddypaws

Charity said:


> She's really cute. Love that face


Ahh the lure of a long haired white and black cat!


----------



## Paddypaws




----------



## Jesthar

I was going to move the pile of stuff off this chair, but Lorelei has other ideas...


----------



## ebonycat

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 360427


Oh my gosh, they are still babies themselves. Poor little girls, what a rough start in life they've had.
Thank god for people like you being able to offer a foster (fur ever?) home for her & for saving little Lilly's life 
Beautiful girls x


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## ChaosCat

Wrong place- early morning...


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 360431


Oh Little H, that made me giggle.


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 360431


Little H you are such a funny boy, have you stolen anything lately? :Kiss x


----------



## Summercat

We love string


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 360431


Oooh! Love this fella:Kiss


----------



## Charity

Nothing nicer than a chin rub. Us slaves have our uses


----------



## Posh23

But of a tight squeeze!


----------



## QOTN

Posh23 said:


> View attachment 360458
> 
> 
> But of a tight squeeze!


Sky looks as though she is getting fatter!


----------



## Posh23

QOTN said:


> Sky looks as though she is getting fatter!


Yes, she is doing really well, we're so pleased with her progress and that the both of them get on too!


----------



## LJC675

We iz lying in the garden like lions in the Savannah:


----------



## Summercat

@LJC675 
Your girls look so relaxed. And twin like!


----------



## SbanR

One sleepy baby


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> One sleepy baby
> 
> View attachment 360473


Ollie really is a cutie!


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny is having a thorough wash.


----------



## Charity

We're having an after dinner wash as well


----------



## Smuge




----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Ollie really is a cutie!


He can be fierce too


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> He can be fierce too
> 
> View attachment 360493
> View attachment 360494


Yes, definitely a tiger inside him.


----------



## Matrod

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 360427


She's gorgeous PP! I definitely think she should stay


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Cully

:Singing Little lass you've had a busy day :Singing








Zonked out amongst her toys. Aww!


----------



## Whompingwillow

What have I waked into.... 








Saffi is having the best time


----------



## Oneinamillion

Jiggs meets the neighbour "Tinker"
"Hi Tinker, what a lovely day for a laze in the garden with cat mint on tap!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Joy84

I came home late-ish last night and because our laundry basket is in my Mum's room and she was sleeping I dumped my top on the floor ...
Then I heard a bit of a commotion ...


----------



## Whompingwillow

Do you like my new bath mat? Its so soft and fluffy I highly reccomend it


----------



## Joy84

Oh hiya Granny! You didn't want to read that book, did you?
...
Remote control? Not seen it, nope, sorry


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Do you like my new bath mat? Its so soft and fluffy I highly reccomend it
> View attachment 360584


I heard it can be rather lively or noisy at times...


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> I heard it can be rather lively or noisy at times...


Haha :Hilarious yep, its a mad mat thats never boring


----------



## Whompingwillow

Joy84 said:


> Oh hiya Granny! You didn't want to read that book, did you?
> ...
> Remote control? Not seen it, nope, sorry
> 
> View attachment 360597


I want to kiss her orangey pink nose, I just love it


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Oh Biggles would love that game he likes going under covers and rugs and popping out to get toys from his hiding places.

@Oneinamillion 
Nice to have friendly neighbors!


----------



## Whompingwillow

His new lead is making me smile so much, how cute and stylish does mojo look with his dapper little lead jacket? - thanks to our neighbour aunty @Joy84 for passing it on to us







We both need to adjust to this change I think


----------



## Charity

Snoozing tonight










Yes, Toppy is talking to us, he just likes the coolness of the hallway


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Very professional looking lead jacket :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> His new lead is making me smile so much, how cute and stylish does mojo look with his dapper little lead jacket? - thanks to our neighbour aunty @Joy84 for passing it on to us
> View attachment 360648
> We both need to adjust to this change I think


Goodness, this boy is all fur! Looks like he's wearing a corset!


----------



## SbanR

Bat ears


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Bat ears
> 
> View attachment 360659
> View attachment 360660
> View attachment 360661


He'll grow into his ears one day, may that day be a while away still.


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww Ollie you are so scrumptious I could eat you but I won’t or it will break your mummy’s heart.


Your going to be a big boy looking at your paws and ears! X


----------



## Oneinamillion

I know you all want to see them, so here's some more shots of Tinker!


----------



## Oneinamillion

He has been crashed out in the cat mint all day! Player! :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## Joy84

Whompingwillow said:


> His new lead is making me smile so much, how cute and stylish does mojo look with his dapper little lead jacket? - thanks to our neighbour aunty @Joy84 for passing it on to us
> View attachment 360648
> We both need to adjust to this change I think


Aww, we're glad it can get some use, Phoebe's not worn it for years!
Phoebe says sorry about the pink Mojo!
I just remembered, when I was choosing the fabrics the grey was called "grey suiting" and you can imagine a suit made out of this fabric, which is what makes him look super dapper 
But yeah, you can see he's all fur and not that much cat when it hugs him snuggly :Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

Joy84 said:


> Aww, we're glad it can get some use, Phoebe's not worn it for years!
> Phoebe says sorry about the pink Mojo!
> I just remembered, when I was choosing the fabrics the grey was called "grey suiting" and you can imagine a suit made out of this fabric, which is what makes him look super dapper
> But yeah, you can see he's all fur and not that much cat when it hugs him snuggly :Hilarious


He loves pink - its the colour of his other lead, we will have pink some days and grey on others, depending on the mood
He is more curious about the strange smells it comes with, might have to give it a wipe down he smells phoebe I think! It really suits him - I love it. And I was surprised also how tiny he looks in it, he looks so funny!


----------



## Summercat

It is nice Jiggs has a friend, even if he may have only come round for the catnip
@Oneinamillion


----------



## Psygon

Darcy got a toy out... Darcy destroyed the toy..


----------



## SbanR

Where is Ollie??


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Where is Ollie??
> 
> View attachment 360697


You got yourself a little helper!


----------



## Summercat

Summer mornings


----------



## Posh23

My pair of devils this morning in their favourite window spot. Note to Pixie: Sunbathing in the window does not help the show judges from thinking you are the wrong colour!


----------



## Summercat

@Posh23 
My cat isn't a show cat, so it is not important regarding color but he has turned more milk chocolate than ebony in spots, due to sunbathing.:Cat


----------



## Posh23

Summercat said:


> @Posh23
> My cat isn't a show cat, so it is not important regarding color but he has turned more milk chocolate than ebony in spots, due to sunbathing.:Cat


Ours has only been to two shows, and at each one there were issues about her correct colour. I think it is due to sunbathing but we will discover when she loses her kitten coat. Having said that, we went to the Siamese and Balinese cat show yesterday for a nosey (wasn't showing ours) and there was a caramel who was a very similar colour, so maybe she is caramel after all!


----------



## Summercat

She is a pretty color she looks blue (grey) in that pic.


----------



## QOTN

Posh23 said:


> Ours has only been to two shows, and at each one there were issues about her correct colour. I think it is due to sunbathing but we will discover when she loses her kitten coat. Having said that, we went to the Siamese and Balinese cat show yesterday for a nosey (wasn't showing ours) and there was a caramel who was a very similar colour, so maybe she is caramel after all!


As you know, you can get away with a lot when you register a cat as caramel. Look at my Bear.



Summercat said:


> She is a pretty color she looks blue (grey) in that pic.


She is not blue because she has no black gene but the SOP for lilac says pinkish grey which actually is very difficult to achieve. Some do look a bit blue and that is a problem for the judges especially in halls with artificial lighting.


----------



## Posh23

QOTN said:


> As you know, you can get away with a lot when you register a cat as caramel. Look at my Bear.
> 
> She is not blue because she has no black gene but the SOP for lilac says pinkish grey which actually is very difficult to achieve. Some do look a bit blue and that is a problem for the judges especially in halls with artificial lighting.


There was a blue one there yesterday which was gorgeous, and two lovely black ones too, one with the most striking green eyes.


----------



## Charity

Trying on Mum's sandals....not the right paw size


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Trying on Mum's sandals....not the right paw size
> 
> View attachment 360725


Not your style, either, Toppy me boy. You need something more masculine.


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Darcy got a toy out... Darcy destroyed the toy..
> 
> View attachment 360695


Oh well, easy come, easy go as they say.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Not your style, either, Toppy me boy. You need something more masculine.


What, like this


----------



## Whompingwillow

Pink side up


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> What, like this
> 
> View attachment 360734


Mojo would like these 








Dont judge him he likes to wear whatever he wants


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

How can I get those cat shoes @Charity


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Mojo would like these
> View attachment 360736
> 
> Dont judge him he likes to wear whatever he wants


Oh.... how very lovely....


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Oh.... how very lovely....


Maybe you want them too? :Hilarious I can just see it


----------



## ChaosCat

Yeah, my style absolutely. I’ll wear them in the mosh pit at the Murphys’ gig in August.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Yeah, my style absolutely. I'll wear them in the mosh pit at the Murphys' gig in August.


Hahaha mojo would like to be invited. https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/578..._query=cat leather jacket&ref=sr_gallery-1-10 We are thinking about what he would wear for it


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Pink side up
> View attachment 360735


Suits him also, but really can't get over how skinny he looks in it.


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Hahaha mojo would like to be invited. https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/578706874/cat-walking-jacket-black-leather-harness?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=cat leather jacket&ref=sr_gallery-1-10 We are thinking about what he would wear for it


That's great! Keep on moshing, Mojo, we'll rock Osnabrück Schlossgarten together!


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> That's great! Keep on moshing, Mojo, we'll rock Osnabrück Schlossgarten together!


His style is very eclectic (I have wanted to get him a harness like this for a while  ) he would be a great mosher, right in the front with you but we need to work on his shrilly tones


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Pink side up
> View attachment 360735


Is that a kitten size jacket Mojo is wearing? I'm ordering one tomorrow n just wondering how long before I'll have to get a larger one


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Is that a kitten size jacket Mojo is wearing? I'm ordering one tomorrow n just wondering how long before I'll have to get a larger one


Yes. Ask joy what size it is as she kindly passed it on to us (I am sure its kitten size, as she got it for phoebe when she was a wee kitten)


----------



## Charity

Gallifreyangirl said:


> How can I get those cat shoes @Charity


They're on Amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Showudesig...1675501&sr=8-3&keywords=shoes+with+cat+design


----------



## Whompingwillow

I am so mad at saffi right now
This is her trying to break into mojos left overs that was in a zip lock bag to be put in the bin!!
She is on my naughty list  (she has pierced her teeth into the bag. Now what do I do with the minx?!)








Yes she has knocked everything off the counter to try get to it (@Paddypaws do you still think she is polite?! This is about the 1000000th time she has done something like this. The problem is me, I should know nothing is saffi proof)


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Where is Ollie??
> 
> View attachment 360697


Haha he's a clever boy - it's cool in there don't you know!!!



Charity said:


> They're on Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Showudesig...1675501&sr=8-3&keywords=shoes+with+cat+design


I love these too!!!!


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Yes. Ask joy what size it is as she kindly passed it on to us (I am sure its kitten size, as she got it for phoebe when she was a wee kitten)


How much Velcro is left to cater for Mojo growing?


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> How much Velcro is left to cater for Mojo growing?


A LOT!!


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> I am so mad at saffi right now
> This is her trying to break into mojos left overs that was in a zip lock bag to be put in the bin!!
> She is on my naughty list  (she has pierced her teeth into the bag. Now what do I do with the minx?!)
> View attachment 360739
> 
> Yes she has knocked everything off the counter to try get to it (@Paddypaws do you still think she is polite?! This is about the 1000000th time she has done something like this. The problem is me, I should know nothing is saffi proof)


Give her a cuddle n kiss and say you're very, very sorry but she can't have it. 
Poor Saffi:Kiss


----------



## Whompingwillow

Post naughty act


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Give her a cuddle n kiss and say you're very, very sorry but she can't have it.
> Poor Saffi:Kiss


No i cannot hahaha I am mad at her


----------



## Whompingwillow

Ok fine (easily done )


----------



## ChaosCat

She looks very innocent on the last photo. I guess when you caught her on the counter with the food and everything else knocked over, she was just looking what some troll or poltergeist had been up to there.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> She looks very innocent on the last photo. I guess when you caught her on the counter with the food and everything else knocked over, she was just looking what some troll or poltergeist had been up to there.


I dont even know what to say. And the rolling eyes emoji thing has a smirk which is inappropriate 
Although saffi does agree with you 
:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Good try Saffi


----------



## Joy84

SbanR said:


> Is that a kitten size jacket Mojo is wearing? I'm ordering one tomorrow n just wondering how long before I'll have to get a larger one


When you order from Mynwood they ask you to measure the cat and make a harness to suit. However those velcro straps are so long that I think, unless you have one made for few months old kitten, they don't stand much chance of ever outgrowing it!


----------



## SbanR

Joy84 said:


> When you order from Mynwood they ask you to measure the cat and make a harness to suit. However those velcro straps are so long that I think, unless you have one made for few months old kitten, they don't stand much chance of ever outgrowing it!


I've spoken to Maria
Ollie will be 14 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Joy84

SbanR said:


> I've spoken to Maria
> Ollie will be 14 weeks tomorrow


Just looked back at my threads and Phoebe was nearly 1 yo when I got hers.
We used one from zooplus before that (the same as Mojo had!)


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny is a little tired after a day outside. She really isn't using up much space in my bed, I can easily curl around her or sleep in the lower half, no problem.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Welcome @Corriekit! A good friend, and who has just joined the forum

This is her cat ginko 








With a mouse on her back... I am not the only naughty one








And old spooky, who has still got it

















now you have to learn to do it yourself


----------



## Corriekit

SbanR said:


> Prawn
> 
> View attachment 357660


----------



## huckybuck

Aww look at Spooky - she's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Corriekit

Whompingwillow said:


> Welcome @Corriekit! A good friend, and who has just joined the forum
> 
> This is her cat ginko
> View attachment 360768
> 
> With a mouse on her back... I am not the only naughty one
> View attachment 360771
> 
> And old spooky, who has still got it
> View attachment 360769
> 
> View attachment 360770
> 
> 
> now you have to learn to do it yourself


Thanks. I will.


----------



## ChaosCat

Welcome @Corriekit, Ginko and Spooky!
A tabby and a black and white cat truely are the perfect combination! They are gorgeous.


----------



## Corriekit

ChaosCat said:


> Welcome @Corriekit, Ginko and Spooky!
> A tabby and a black and white cat truely are the perfect combination! They are gorgeous.


They are a lovely pair, thank you!


----------



## Corriekit

ChaosCat said:


> Bonny is a little tired after a day outside. She really isn't using up much space in my bed, I can easily curl around her or sleep in the lower half, no problem.
> 
> View attachment 360767


Gorgeous <3 Reminds me of my Gingko


----------



## Whompingwillow

I find mojo trying to get something out the drawer...








Then I realised it was a feather (gift from @Corriekit) that I have no idea why I put in the bathroom drawer in the first place but he did a good job of finding it for himself though

"C'mon human, make yourself useful and play wiv me"








Thats better


----------



## Corriekit

Whompingwillow said:


> I find mojo trying to get something out the drawer...
> View attachment 360782
> 
> Then I realised it was a feather (gift from @Corriekit) that I have no idea why I put in the bathroom drawer... he did a good job of finding it for himself though
> 
> "C'mon human, make yourself useful and play wiv me"
> View attachment 360781
> 
> Thats better
> View attachment 360783


Clever boy!


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> I find mojo trying to get something out the drawer...
> View attachment 360782
> 
> Then I realised it was a feather (gift from @Corriekit) that I have no idea why I put in the bathroom drawer... he did a good job of finding it for himself though
> 
> "C'mon human, make yourself useful and play wiv me"
> View attachment 360781
> 
> Thats better
> View attachment 360783


He is such a little tinker


----------



## Jaf

Mash cat has started coming into the house a bit. I think as it's so hot. She has lovely fur and ear feathers.

She stuck into Jackie's room! Jackie doesn't seem to mind. Mash is the one by the pillow end.


----------



## huckybuck

Another one on the steal lol!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Julian and his big brother


----------



## TriTri

I'm guessing, by the live frog sitting on Tessy's favourite box, that Naughty Max has just been in :Arghh Whatever next? (I've just rehomed the frog). It is a frog and not a toad I take it? Talking of which, did you hear about the frog that broke down and got toad away?


----------



## Summercat

Welcome @Corriekit, ginkgo and spooky


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> View attachment 360819
> I'm guessing, by the live frog sitting on Tessy's favourite box, that Naughty Max has just been in :Arghh Whatever next? (I've just rehomed the frog). It is a frog and not a toad I take it? Talking of which, did you hear about the frog that broke down and got toad away?


Ha ha, you're on the ball today @TriTri. If it hops its a frog, toads don't.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Ha ha, you're on the ball today @TriTri. If it hops its a frog, toads don't.


How do toads move then? Crawl? Waddle like a duck?
I've always thought frogs have a smooth skin, toads a rough one


----------



## Summercat

Me too, I thought they both hop but toads are land and frogs land and water. Toads are bumpier as well I think, rougher skin as @SbanR said.


----------



## QOTN

I always think that toads look smug and pimply and usually quite fat.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> View attachment 360819
> I'm guessing, by the live frog sitting on Tessy's favourite box, that Naughty Max has just been in :Arghh Whatever next? (I've just rehomed the frog). It is a frog and not a toad I take it? Talking of which, did you hear about the frog that broke down and got toad away?


Really? I heard he croaked it.


----------



## Charity

Toads always remind me of the animal equivalent of those evil, warty witches you see in films.

_A frog has thin, wet, smooth skin which usually is quite coloured, perhaps even with several different colours. A toad has thick, dry skin which is a little bit bumpy and is usually just brown in colour. _

_Frogs use their long powerful legs to jump and hop around. Toads actually prefer to walk rather than hop. If they do jump/hop, they only move short distances. As such, they don't really need long legs like a frog does so their legs are relatively short._


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 360801
> Another one on the steal lol!!


@huckybuck It really gives you a good idea just how big MC's are. Misty only reaches up to his armpit lol, and that's at full stretch. Gorgeous cheeky pic.layful


----------



## LJC675

Just finished a workout, hmmmm, guess my shower will have to wait.


----------



## jadeh31

So little Ivy is home!


----------



## Charity

Oh, little sweetie. Looking a bit worried at the moment


----------



## jadeh31

Charity said:


> Oh, little sweetie. Looking a bit worried at the moment


Yeah she managed to poop and be sick all over herself on the journey home.  she seems quite content now though and her and Odin have been chatting through the door all night


----------



## ewelsh

Hello little Ivy you sweetie xx


----------



## jadeh31

Seems to be settling in fine


----------



## ChaosCat

Hi little Ivy, welcome you cutie!


----------



## Summercat

@jadeh31 
What a pretty girl :Cat


----------



## LJC675

Oooh Ivy, what a gorgeous girl. Welcome.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I think I missed you. Now be a good slave and don't leave me again for a while please"

Oscar has never sat like this with me. He's even letting me stroke the top of his head at the same time. Maybe he did miss us after we had two nights away.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I think I missed you. Now be a good slave and don't leave me again for a while please"
> 
> Oscar has never sat like this with me. He's even letting me stroke the top of his head at the same time. Maybe he did miss us after we had two nights away.
> 
> View attachment 360895


Of course he did. He knows who his true friends are.


----------



## ChaosCat

Changing my bed mates daily...


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 360904
> Changing my bed mates daily...


Love the black and white theme with matching cat


----------



## ChaosCat

... if I am content with one...


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Love the black and white theme with matching cat


Now you found out that I chose Annie just because she matches my bed cloths...


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Ha ha, you're on the ball today @TriTri. If it hops its a frog, toads don't.


[email protected], oh yes it hopped and it hopped some more, until carefully guided out the back door. I checked my water feature this morning before Tessy took a drink :Vomit


----------



## Smuge




----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> View attachment 360911


Gorgeous pic  - are they waiting for dinner?


----------



## TriTri

Smuge said:


> View attachment 360911


What gorgeous fluffy cats ❤


----------



## Smuge

Charity said:


> Gorgeous pic  - are they waiting for dinner?


Waiting to go to bed and get treats lol


----------



## Smuge

Just put the bins out before going to bed


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie likes her watchtower staircase.


----------



## ebonycat

Alfie not wanting to get up, while I'm waiting to stripe the bed & put on fresh covers.


----------



## SbanR

Breakfast


----------



## LJC675

SbanR said:


> Breakfast
> 
> View attachment 360931


So how many tubs did you have to try until you found the perfect fit greek yogurt pot


----------



## SbanR

SbanR said:


> Breakfast
> 
> View attachment 360931


're height or top diameter?
Tried him first with Jessie's tub, for fit. It was a little high. So was pretty confident the yogurt tub would be ok. Unexpected bonus. The empty tub is very light and he plays with that, batting it about, while I dish up his food


----------



## Oneinamillion

Jiggs playing hide and seek, badly!
"I have found the perfect hiding place and I am invisible to everyone!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## ewelsh

@SbanR now that's really good progress 

@Smuge thats soooo sweet or is she checking your doing it correctly :Hilarious

@Oneinamillion awwww Jiggs that's so funny, what a lovely bottom you have. :Kiss

@ChaosCat Annie get down! 

@ebonycat I hope you waited until you were allowed to change the bedding!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo sitting outside like a king


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Mojo sitting outside like a king
> View attachment 360972


What a gorgeous photo, he looks very regal indeed!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cutie face


----------



## Oneinamillion

What Jiggs looks like!








What Jiggs thinks he looks like!


----------



## Charity

Oneinamillion said:


> What Jiggs looks like!
> View attachment 361002
> 
> What Jiggs thinks he looks like!
> View attachment 361003


You'd think they were twins


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi got up just as I took the photo, she thought I has something good for her lol. Mojo soon followed suit.. but it was so lovely and peaceful








She did it herself this time, she is setting a trend of shiney tinsel ball hats for all the cats


----------



## Charity

One of those monsters from the Council went passed this morning...nasty noisy creature. Not to worry though, Toppy thinks he saw it off.


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Saffi got up just as I took the photo, she thought I has something good for her lol. Mojo soon followed suit.. but it was so lovely and peaceful
> View attachment 361004
> 
> She did it herself this time, she is setting a trend of shines tinsel ball hats for all the cats
> View attachment 361005
> 
> 
> View attachment 361006


You have such a track record for being a naughty mummy I'm not sure I believe you WW


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> You have such a track record for being a naughty mummy I'm not sure I believe you WW


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> View attachment 361004


Spread out on the floor like that Mojo looks quite plump with all his fur draped around him, seeing him with his harness you wouldn't think it's the same cat.


----------



## Smuge

Poor old Garfield is still too scared to attempt the jump


----------



## Smuge

We must guard the shoe with our lives


----------



## ChaosCat

Smuge said:


> We must guard the shoe with our lives
> View attachment 361053


They do look fierce, I wouldn't dream of taking that precious shoe away!


----------



## QOTN

Gozee is purring with pleasure because hot summer days and thin skirts make it so much easier to dig your claws in your Aunty Grandma's leg when you are kneading her.


----------



## Posh23

Pixie loves it when the parcel man comes!


----------



## QOTN

Posh23 said:


> View attachment 361057
> 
> 
> Pixie loves it when the parcel man comes!


She certainly looks quite dark against the packaging!


----------



## Summercat

@QOTN 
Gozee's eyes and fur look very pretty together :Cat


----------



## QOTN

Summercat said:


> @QOTN
> Gozee's eyes and fur look very pretty together :Cat


Gozee says thank you. She is very unaccustomed to being called pretty since she rather resembles a big butch boy. I agree cinnamon and green eyes look good together, the greener the better. My current Orientals do not have as green eyes as some in previous generations.


----------



## SbanR

All tired out after a whole morning of play


----------



## Whompingwillow

What is he like


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> What is he like
> View attachment 361063


He's a cuddly, lovely Mojo!


----------



## Whompingwillow

See this ball, can I put it on your head please?








No mum








But hear me roar!









"Hey look, I am balancing a banana on my head!"








"Hahaha this is so funny I think I am starting to get your humour"









And just a nice photo of the two minxes


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> He's a cuddly, lovely Mojo!


Cuddliest and loveliest :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

I like the roaring Mojo photo!
And his smile in the second banana pic.
He really is such a huge character!


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> All tired out after a whole morning of play
> 
> View attachment 361061


Awwwwww love his big paws.

I love how he has one eye slightly open still! He is so pretty! ( sorry Ollie I mean handsome) xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Miss Daisy - I've no idea what was going through her mind


----------



## ewelsh

Miss Daisy looks like she waiting very patiently for you to peel her a grape! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> All tired out after a whole morning of play
> 
> View attachment 361061


lovely


----------



## ewelsh

After a hard day


----------



## Summercat

@ewelsh 
So sweet looking :Cat


----------



## SbanR

lymorelynn said:


> Miss Daisy - I've no idea what was going through her mind
> View attachment 361077


:HilariousMiss Daisy looks like an affronted upper crust lady


----------



## SbanR

You had me fooled for a minute @ewelsh . I thought it was Jessie


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> After a hard day
> 
> View attachment 361094


She looks lovely. What are the other two doing?


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie is out hunting on Lottie’s lane 

Libby is beating the puppy up


----------



## Amberzum

Zelda likes holding my hand so I can’t stop giving her loves even when she’s sleeping.

I like sending pics like these to my boyfriend whilst he’s at work to make him jealous because she really isn’t fussed about him at all. She loves her mama!!


----------



## jadeh31




----------



## Whompingwillow

jadeh31 said:


> View attachment 361149


That is lovely and amazing progress!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Oh Mojo


----------



## Summercat




----------



## lymorelynn

Love the mousie @Summercat


----------



## Summercat

@lymorelynn 
One of the batch made by @QOTN


----------



## jadeh31

Whompingwillow said:


> That is lovely and amazing progress!


It is. He got grumpy yesterday because she was licking my hand though. Apparently that's his job and his job alone :Banghead


----------



## SbanR

Killing QOTN's mouse


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Killing QOTN's mouse
> View attachment 361156
> View attachment 361157
> View attachment 361158
> View attachment 361159
> View attachment 361160


He is just so cute! And finally your toys will get played with rather then just slept on?


----------



## Whompingwillow

I will never get bored of this


----------



## Charity

Toppy getting ready to start a ding dong earlier, next move....POUNCE!


----------



## Jaf

Geri and Lori ginge are not getting up


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> He is just so cute! And finally your toys will get played with rather then just slept on?


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> I will never get bored of this
> View attachment 361171
> 
> 
> View attachment 361174


Wow! She's really floofed herself up:Kiss


----------



## Smuge

I have reasons to suspect that Miss Tali recently helped herself to some coconut yogurt...


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Geri and Lori ginge are not getting up
> 
> View attachment 361182
> View attachment 361183


I know exactly how they feel lol.:Yawn


----------



## ChaosCat

The Wriggley Worms are flying low today.































Yes, our lawn is rather sad, but we can't keep it hydrated in this weather, too much of it. Well, grass recovers quickly.


----------



## Charity

It's happened, I knew it would some day. Mother's gone stark raving bonkers, it must be the hot weather. Can you believe she's taken these pictures through the catflap!  I know I usually run away when she comes anywhere near me with a camera but really, the lengths she will go to! Call the men in white coats. :Wacky


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> It's happened, I knew it would some day. Mother's gone stark raving bonkers, it must be the hot weather. Can you believe she's taken these pictures through the catflap!  I know I usually run away when she comes anywhere near me with a camera but really, the lengths she will go to! Call the men in white coats. :Wacky
> 
> View attachment 361228
> 
> 
> View attachment 361229


O Bunty, that's really bad. Who will care for you while she is being treated? Better cover it up!


----------



## Jesthar

I think the heat has finally caught up with Charlie-girl, she appears to have melted!


----------



## ewelsh

Zonked out on Zylkene!


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> Zonked out on Zylkene!
> 
> View attachment 361339


Took me a while to find her


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Took me a while to find her


Glad you say so- I thought it was time to get new glasses. Even after turning the background light to maximum it was not easy.


----------



## ChaosCat

Searched the garden for Annie, called her, nothing.










She's never inside at this time of day, rain or shine.


----------



## Summercat

Hope Annie is feeling ok, @ChaosCat


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Hope Annie is feeling ok, @ChaosCat


Thanks for caring! Yes, I think she is. I caressed her gently and she woke up stretched, told me about her last dream, turned around and went to sleep again. It is very hot here again, over 30C, so I think it's the heat making her lazy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh bless Annie, perhaps she just fancies a deeper sleep somewhere cooler? Lovely girl.


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur doesn't believe me when I tell him "It's raining so you won't want to go out".

So this happens....


----------



## Charity

Toppy's just had a touch of what we call his wriggles which generally ends with him falling off his perch


----------



## LeArthur

Love that last one!


----------



## Charity

lea247 said:


> Arthur doesn't believe me when I tell him "It's raining so you won't want to go out".
> 
> So this happens....
> 
> View attachment 361366


Oh dear, hope its just a passing shower


----------



## SbanR

New toy


----------



## ewelsh

Was a new toy @SbanR :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ollie, that surprised little face is just delightful


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I just think I'll settle here for a while. I've been a bit worried today after catching sight of the bullying neighbour cat last night. I know you and human daddy were there to protect me though. I was happy inside today though having a big sleep"

I do so hope that he knows we are trying to look after him and keep him safe.


----------



## ChaosCat

I think they do know. Bonny got a fright when a jackdaw landed on a thin twig and came down with a crash. She first jumped aside and wanted to run but when I called her she turned an ran towards me.


----------



## Cully

For the last week Misty has been running indoors yelling about a huge dog that's after her.:NailbitingApparently it breathes fire and growls like a bear. :Bear.
"Look mum, it's after me again".








Naturally I was curious to see what was scaring my wee girl. So I waited, camera at the ready, so I'd have proof to show the dragon hunters when they arrived.
"It's coming mum. Quick!"








Ahem!!!
One DRAGON.








That is IF you can see it. 
He's a gorgeous, tiny little spaniel, just learning his lead training, and less than half Misty's size. 
What a scaredy cat!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"I love this hot weather, but as a cat I think it needs to stop! You slaves can do what ever you like!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Joy84

Little update on our rooftop gang ...
Thanks to the amazing @Paddypaws, RSPCA are hard at work at trapping.
I've put posters up asking people to contact them if the cats were coming into their gardens etc. The response has been great and as a result we've been sacked as feeders (as it's awkward to trap on the rooftop, climbing out of the window), someone on ground level took that over.
Someone else handed over 6 kittens which were born in his garden (and is getting one back, once neutered).
We were aware of 10 cats (give or take as most of them gingers), apparently it's about !!35!! altogether :Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop
It's still work in progress but some of them are being rehomed, others are starting to come back.
2 tiny ones and two youngsters caught so far are females (4 ginger girls! I kid you not!). The tortie girl has been trapped as well.
Today's gathering









Look at the little girlies!















This one managed to avoid the chop so far ...


----------



## Paddypaws

Have they chipped them or tipped the ear of the ones they have neutered?


----------



## Shrike

First time in weeks - Brooke sits! Not for long, and claws went into my bare leg:Wideyed, but it was nice while it lasted. Roll on cooler weather and longer snuggles!









(Soz for rubbish pic - on my tablet!)


----------



## Joy84

I don't know if they're chipped, but yes, they've had their ears tipped :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, why do you try to make me eat turkey food, it's really not my favourite. You know I like fishy flavours. I'm going to go after one of these nice fat pigeons up this tree instead...I'm just figuring how to get there"










"Oh! I'm here! Now what?"










"I know, I'll make my little 'meep' noise. That'll frighten him for sure"










"Hmmm. Now I'm in a pickle, no pigeon and human mother is watching..."










"If I just look handsome and a bit confused, perhaps she will get the Dreamies to get me down"










"Oh. You're just taking photos. I'll see if I can go a bit higher then, that'll make you get me a treat"










"For I am Prince Oscar, most handsome tabby, see me in my tree, ruler of all I survey"



















(For this of you worrying with me, it wasn't that high, so my heart rate wasn't too bad! Sorry for long post, I just couldn't resist doing a little photo story.)


----------



## SbanR

Getting Ollie accustomed to his new jacket


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, why do you try to make me eat turkey food, it's really not my favourite. You know I like fishy flavours. I'm going to go after one of these nice fat pigeons up this tree instead...I'm just figuring how to get there"
> 
> View attachment 361431
> 
> 
> "Oh! I'm here! Now what?"
> 
> View attachment 361432
> 
> 
> "I know, I'll make my little 'meep' noise. That'll frighten him for sure"
> 
> View attachment 361433
> 
> 
> "Hmmm. Now I'm in a pickle, no pigeon and human mother is watching..."
> 
> View attachment 361434
> 
> 
> "If I just look handsome and a bit confused, perhaps she will get the Dreamies to get me down"
> 
> View attachment 361435
> 
> 
> "Oh. You're just taking photos. I'll see if I can go a bit higher then, that'll make you get me a treat"
> 
> View attachment 361436
> 
> 
> "For I am Prince Oscar, most handsome tabby, see me in my tree, ruler of all I survey"
> 
> View attachment 361437
> 
> 
> View attachment 361438
> 
> 
> (For this of you worrying with me, it wasn't that high, so my heart rate wasn't too bad! Sorry for long post, I just couldn't resist doing a little photo story.)


There can never be too many Oscar-photos!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, why do you try to make me eat turkey food, it's really not my favourite. You know I like fishy flavours. I'm going to go after one of these nice fat pigeons up this tree instead...I'm just figuring how to get there"
> 
> View attachment 361431
> 
> 
> "Oh! I'm here! Now what?"
> 
> View attachment 361432
> 
> 
> "I know, I'll make my little 'meep' noise. That'll frighten him for sure"
> 
> View attachment 361433
> 
> 
> "Hmmm. Now I'm in a pickle, no pigeon and human mother is watching..."
> 
> View attachment 361434
> 
> 
> "If I just look handsome and a bit confused, perhaps she will get the Dreamies to get me down"
> 
> View attachment 361435
> 
> 
> "Oh. You're just taking photos. I'll see if I can go a bit higher then, that'll make you get me a treat"
> 
> View attachment 361436
> 
> 
> "For I am Prince Oscar, most handsome tabby, see me in my tree, ruler of all I survey"
> 
> View attachment 361437
> 
> 
> View attachment 361438
> 
> 
> (For this of you worrying with me, it wasn't that high, so my heart rate wasn't too bad! Sorry for long post, I just couldn't resist doing a little photo story.)


Oh Prince Oscar, you are very regal in your tree lol. 
I especially love the second from last pic. It shows his expression beautifully.


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> I don't know if they're chipped, but yes, they've had their ears tipped :Cat


'ears tipped'? Please explain. I'm familiar with trap, neuter and return, bit not heard of tipping the ears. I presume it's a quick visual way of identifying which have been neutered so they don't get trapped again. But I may be wrong.
Stirling work btw, top respect.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> 'ears tipped'? Please explain. I'm familiar with trap, neuter and return, bit not heard of tipping the ears. I presume it's a quick visual way of identifying which have been neutered so they don't get trapped again. But I may be wrong.
> Stirling work btw, top respect.


Exactly that, or they might be caught some other time and during surgery they find that there is no uterus anymore.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Exactly that, or they might be caught some other time and during surgery they find that there is no uterus anymore.


Do they actually cut the ears or just place some kind of marker?


----------



## SbanR

Sorry to bombard CC with so many photos of the little one, but this is a pose i've been trying to catch for some time. Today, I had help













































Oops! Sorry. No idea how to cancel the duplicate photos


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ollie  you are too sweet. Now if your slave could catch you in a loaf, that would make my day. Thank you


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Sorry to bombard CC with so many photos of the little one, but this is a pose i've been trying to catch for some time. Today, I had help
> 
> View attachment 361448
> View attachment 361449
> View attachment 361450
> View attachment 361448
> View attachment 361449
> View attachment 361450
> 
> 
> Oops! Sorry. No idea how to cancel the duplicate photos


Reminds me of the bobcat on a cactus photos.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Ollie  you are too sweet. Now if your slave could catch you in a loaf, that would make my day. Thank you


He hasn't done that yet Mrs F. Knowing him, it'll be when I don't have my phone handy or be in a location where I can't show the pose off properly


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's ok, I'm prepared to wait...one if my fave pictures of @SuboJvR 's Joey was when he first loafed  I'm a patient woman. Heh.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Bliss








I have a ginger guest called Mr. G


----------



## SbanR

Mr G is very handsome and that's a super pose:Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Bliss
> View attachment 361458
> 
> I have a ginger guest called Mr. G
> View attachment 361457
> 
> View attachment 361459


He loves you very much apparently!


----------



## Whompingwillow

More of mr g for you to see








Wiggly worm temptation 








He is a heart melt. Transformed inside to how he was outside










ChaosCat said:


> He loves you very much apparently!


He loves anyone that gives him some attention he was all over @Paddypaws too ! He is lovely I wish I could keep him


----------



## ChaosCat

What an affectionate lovely boy he is! No wonder you would like to keep him. But it should be possible to find him a good home, with his looks and his character.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Everything is fine


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> What an affectionate lovely boy he is! No wonder you would like to keep him. But it should be possible to find him a good home, with his looks and his character.


Yes I think so too :Cat


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Where was Mr. G ~ Was he a stray in your area?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Where was Mr. G ~ Was he a stray in your area?


I thought he was a stray as he was thin and I have seen him for a while looking for food around bins near my house. He was also scared, I fed him some turkey the other day and he waited for me to walk away from the food then he scoffed it all, he was obviously hungry. Then he walked into my open front door. He was unneutered so I decided to keep him in there for the night and look after him, but then he transformed. once he trusted the situation, he became SO loving and effectionate, it made me think he has been with humans before, also his condition is not bad. And he is using the litter tray I put out for him, so I have a feeling he is not stray but hasd maybe been roaming/lost for a wee while. I have posted on some facebook groups and looked at lost cat sites, including gum tree and I havent yet seen an advert for him on there - I called some local rescues but they are all drowning in cats atm, two local forum members have been helping out, scanned him and printed posters to put up to see if anyone is missing him. He is unneutered and not chipped, plus he is such a standard looking ginger tabby, I think it will be tough. I have him booked in to get neutered and wondering whether to find him a home myself. He would make such a lovely pet, it wont be hard, and I dont think he is more then 1 years old, he looks young


----------



## Whompingwillow

@Summercat he seemed so happy and grateful to be in a home, with food and love, I just could not bring myself to put him back outside. He seems to have zero desire to either.


----------



## Summercat

Poor boy, he does sound either lost or abandoned, as he is human friendly.

If you post on FB and other sites for lost pets, do also for neighboring areas to you.

How long have you seen him about? If he has been scavenging for awhile, I would probably not give it too long before searching for a home for him.

I would also put up posters for him in the neighborhood, something like do you know this cat. Could be someone may know neighbors who moved and left him.


----------



## Charity

What a gorgeous looking boy, he should get snapped up in no time if no-one comes forward who owns him.


----------



## SbanR

Ollie with his present from this mornings visitors. I was very impressed by the catnip mouse which was so well made by Holly and her mum. Could easily match any expensive bought mouse


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Poor boy, he does sound either lost or abandoned, as he is human friendly.
> 
> If you post on FB and other sites for lost pets, do also for neighboring areas to you.
> 
> How long have you seen him about? If he has been scavenging for awhile, I would probably not give it too long before searching for a home for him.
> 
> I would also put up posters for him in the neighborhood, something like do you know this cat. Could be someone may know neighbors who moved and left him.


I was/am going to put posters up on monday, and in local vets, but actually he has already found himself a home, just today... a really good one too, in short


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> I was/am going to put posters up on monday, and in local vets, but actually he has already found himself a home, just today... a really good one too, in short


That's good news!


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> That's good news!


Their only condition was that I get him vaccinated at the same time as neutering. Which I feel is fair? He actually chose them and they are very dedicated cat owners, and totally cat mad - they are happy to trial it with their current cat but are already smitten. It feels like good news to me too


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Their only condition was that I get him vaccinated at the same time as neutering. Which I feel is fair? He actually chose them and they are very dedicated cat owners, and totally cat mad - they are happy to trial it with their current cat but are already smitten. It feels like good news to me too


Then I hope the cats get along fine!


----------



## lymorelynn

Three positions of sleeping
Prawn








Splodge








And splat


----------



## Ben m

I know its supposed to be pictures.... But I think the cats in this video are really sweet


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Three positions of sleeping
> Prawn
> View attachment 361497
> 
> Splodge
> View attachment 361498
> 
> And splat
> View attachment 361499


I just love splat


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy relaxing after a busy day


----------



## Purplecatlover

It's a hard life looking after me...


----------



## Smuge

Garfield still isnt a year old yet,but he is a big boy


----------



## Jesthar

Looks like I'm not allowed to change the channel whilst Lori sleeps through her chosen programme, then...


----------



## Whompingwillow

@Summercat ordered some toys from @Jesthar and kindly gifted us one, I have not seen saffi especially enjoy a toy so much like this in a long time, its making me want to buy loads. It really is the best toy ever! And gets them both playing at the same time, usually I am multi tasking a smalll squishy ball for saffi and wand toy for mojo
































And in action











Fanks very much

Moments like these :Happy they make up for the shrieking that I struggle to cope with (at least it felt that way in the moment, as he is shrieking currently in his almost fullest volume :Arghh and now I am not sure sure )


----------



## Charity

That's lovely @Whompingwillow, good to see them having fun together.


----------



## SuboJvR

We do love weekends here. No sooner had hubby gone out for the morning and Joey is cuddling up with me! If I picked up my phone to take a photo he would then climb over me some more, clearly upset not to be the centre of attention


----------



## Whompingwillow

Fanning the king


----------



## ChaosCat

This is a first! Annie has found out the merits of a cool mat.









Edit with another photo:


----------



## SbanR

Lazy Sunday afternoon


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> This is a first! Annie has found out the merits of a cool mat.
> View attachment 361590
> 
> 
> Edit with another photo:
> View attachment 361591


Love these, especially the 2nd.
Could you please ask Annie to have a wise word with Misty. This is as far as we have got so far.....








Any that was only after dragging her onto the mat whilst asleep .


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Love these, especially the 2nd.
> Could you please ask Annie to have a wise word with Misty. This is as far as we have got so far.....
> View attachment 361615
> 
> Any that was only after dragging her onto the mat whilst asleep .


You are using underhand methods?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> You are using underhand methods?


Surely not!!  I was hoping if she kept waking up finding herself lying there she might get used to it lol. She still prefers lying on the old shower curtain, so I cover the cool mat with that now. Underhand indeed. Bah!


----------



## jadeh31

Spent half an hour looking for thisbundle of mischief today!


----------



## Charity

Our patio has lots of little ant mounds on it and the cats will insist on rolling on top of them and getting covered in dirt.  Glad someone thinks its funny.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Our patio has lots of little ant mounds on it and the cats will insist on rolling on top of them and getting covered in dirt.  Glad someone thinks its funny.
> 
> View attachment 361618


Perhaps they won't be so keen if we get those horrible flying ants again


----------



## Cully

Mumz! I knows I bad sittin' on compoots but.....








Me finks I see's a mousie! 








Cheeky monkey! Has a habit of randomly selecting websites for me while my back is turned. :Banghead


----------



## huckybuck

Had just vacuumed and was about to put the cat tray mat (puppy pad) down...










REALLY???????


----------



## Charity

Its going to be very hot here today so Toppy's had an early morning sunbathe.










that is, until he spots or hears something at the bottom of the garden










Bunty's resting and conserving energy. I've only just noticed we've got an alien watching us in our tree


----------



## SbanR

Mid- morning ablutions


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Mid- morning ablutions
> 
> View attachment 361647
> View attachment 361648
> View attachment 361649
> View attachment 361650


Nothing like a good old munch on your toes


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy, my loyal assistant during working from home


----------



## lymorelynn

Daisy's just off for a little ride


----------



## Summercat

@lymorelynn 
I like the rocking horse as well!


----------



## Jesthar

Whompingwillow said:


> @Summercat ordered some toys from @Jesthar and kindly gifted us one, I have not seen saffi especially enjoy a toy so much like this in a long time, its making me want to buy loads. It really is the best toy ever! And gets them both playing at the same time, usually I am multi tasking a smalll squishy ball for saffi and wand toy for mojo
> View attachment 361551
> 
> 
> View attachment 361547
> 
> View attachment 361546
> View attachment 361548
> 
> And in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fanks very much
> 
> Moments like these :Happy they make up for the shrieking that I struggle to cope with (at least it felt that way in the moment, as he is shrieking currently in his almost fullest volume :Arghh and now I am not sure sure )
> View attachment 361507
> 
> View attachment 361508


Aww, thanks so much for the feedback! I do only try and make toys my own girls will play with, and the string wands are one of the few toys Charlie-girl will play with - anything that gets her interest is very much a big deal


----------



## LeArthur

We've been at my mum's house for a couple of hours and something tells me someone is ready for home already..... We're here til Friday!


----------



## Charity

lea247 said:


> We've been at my mum's house for a couple of hours and something tells me someone is ready for home already..... We're here til Friday!
> 
> View attachment 361670
> 
> 
> View attachment 361671


That second pic needs a kiss on the nose :Kiss


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, that's it. Just there. That's the spot"


----------



## Whompingwillow

Purry foot pal 








Mojo has stolen my bracelet 








And is now wearing it








Suits him to be fair


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Its going to be very hot here today so Toppy's had an early morning sunbathe.
> 
> View attachment 361639
> 
> 
> that is, until he spots or hears something at the bottom of the garden
> 
> View attachment 361640
> 
> 
> ]


Haha he looks like he's doing his morning exercises on the step!!


----------



## Charity

Bunty's refusing to come in tonight. She's gone up on the shed roof where she knows I can't get her.










Toppy's finishing the day as he started, sunbathing


----------



## lymorelynn

Summercat said:


> @lymorelynn
> I like the rocking horse as well!


Thank you - that's Fred. He's been a family member for 32 years but is considerably older than that


----------



## Whompingwillow

I love my fishy friend









I love you so much I eats you up








Fishy maked me crayzee 
















Too much fun before 9am. Game over I go to sleeps now








Omg a stinky willy. No its not too big for me, looks I love it








Mojo look how much fun I am having with your stinky willy. No you cant have it








And then she fell... bad toys.


----------



## QOTN

Don't blame the toys, Saffi. Blame your owner for setting you up to fall. First the beds and now the toys.


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> Don't blame the toys, Saffi. Blame your owner for setting you up to fall. First the beds and now the toys.


Heyyy you are usually on my side. I dont know if I can pass on this message she will start not trusting me.. :Smuggrin she gets so emotionally bruised when she falls. But I think she will blame the table...she is such a loyal girl, and never blames me but if she hears you she will probably start to


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> Heyyy you are usually on my side. I dont know if I can pass on this message she will start not trusting me.. :Smuggrin she gets so emotionally bruised when she falls. But I think she will blame the table...she is such a loyal girl, and never blames me but if she hears you she will probably start to


If she does you will have to grovel. I suggest lots of treats.


----------



## ChaosCat

Saffi really is a princess! Certain feline pirates I know fall off things and continue with whatever they were doing. They just attempt to appear unconcerned when a fly they were aiming at escapes. They expect to be successful or they look as if they never really tried.
I hope stinky willy soon soothes Saffi- on ground level.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Saffi really is a princess! Certain feline pirates I know fall off things and continue with whatever they were doing. They just attempt to appear unconcerned when a fly they were aiming at escapes. They expect to be successful or they look as if they never really tried.
> I hope stinky willy soon soothes Saffi- on ground level.


Your two are like mojo... she really is a princess you are right. A pampered one too of course. Mojo would fit in well with you pirateses. Its a good think too as he can be quite clumsy! Honestly he has bashed his face into things trying to catch stuff (flies or wand toy attatchment) so many times. He is unphased, whereas my heart has strengthened or weakened, I cant tell
Saffi is mad at stinky willy table and me but I will do as @QOTN says later and make her forgive


----------



## SbanR

Ollie recommends this new sleeping position. He says it increases blood flow to the brain


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Ollie recommends this new sleeping position. He says it increases blood flow to the brain
> 
> View attachment 361738


With those bat like ears and his sleeping position... sure there isn't a bat somewhere in his ancestry?


----------



## SbanR

Only for advanced students


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Ollie recommends this new sleeping position. He says it increases blood flow to the brain
> 
> View attachment 361738


That made me laugh. The day I got Misty I lost her in the night and after searching found her stuck head first down the back of the cushion on the sofa. Poor baby I thought, you must have been so scared, and she was such a tiny kitten. So after a of lot of fuss I set her down hoping she'd find somewhere comfy to sleep.
She did!
She headed straight back to the cushion, climbed up, and tucked herself behind it. Headfirst .
It was her first night away from her litter mates, so it must have been the closest she could find to being huddled together with them.


----------



## ChaosCat

Imagine sleeping like that! I won’t try it as I have a certain fondness for being without an aching back.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> With those bat like ears and his sleeping position... sure there isn't a bat somewhere in his ancestry?


Don't take any notice Ollie. You have beautiful ears. Shame on you CC, you'll give the boy a complex if he overhears you!!


----------



## Jesthar

ChaosCat said:


> Saffi really is a princess! Certain feline pirates I know fall off things and continue with whatever they were doing. They just attempt to appear unconcerned when a fly they were aiming at escapes. They expect to be successful or they look as if they never really tried.


One of my favourite family member Facebook status updates I ever saw was "Today I'm taking pleasure in small things, such as the cat falling off the windowsill and trying to pretend she meant to"


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Don't take any notice Ollie. You have beautiful ears. Shame on you CC, you'll give the boy a complex if he overhears you!!


It was meant as a compliment- I very much like bats.


----------



## Charity

Its much too hot for this sort of shenanigans!

Toppy's telling her off for being out on the tiles until midnight. 


















But she gives as good as she gets...go girl!









Then they're interrupted by someone coming up the drive


----------



## Whompingwillow

I do not know how to work this thing out, may as well leave it to mojo to prepare and then find the fishy treats himself...








Sorry saffi no tuna for you. I knew I should have locked her out, poor love
Thank you @ChaosCat for passing this on to us. Its a puzzle for me too


----------



## SbanR

Don't worry @Cully . With the improved mental processes from this superior sleeping position, Ollie realises that @ChaosCat must be jealous as she is unable to emulate even the basic posture, let alone the advanced!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Don't worry @Cully . With the improved mental processes from this superior sleeping position, Ollie realises that @ChaosCat must be jealous as she is unable to emulate even the basic posture, let alone the advanced!


----------



## Smuge

Both coats are currently in bad shape because of the time of the year.... but thats still a lot of floof


----------



## SbanR

Ooh! A new den?


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Ooh! A new den?
> View attachment 361760


For maximum fun cut out doors and windows and fill it with shredded paper, close the top with tape- my girls love huge boxes like that!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> For maximum fun cut out doors and windows and fill it with shredded paper, close the top with tape- my girls love huge boxes like that!


I'm giving it to a friend, if she wants it. She's moving house.
I only have a tiny place so it's going to be a nuisance, even upright like that. The content take up enough room as it is


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> I'm giving it to a friend, if she wants it. She's moving house.
> I only have a tiny place so it's going to be a nuisance, even upright like that. The content take up enough room as it is


So you put your own comfort and need for space above the cats' fun? I'm so disappointed!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> So you put your own comfort and need for space above the cats' fun? I'm so disappointed!


Water off a ducks back:Hilarious


----------



## Jesthar

SbanR said:


> Water off a ducks back:Hilarious


We always knew you were quackers...


----------



## SbanR

Jesthar said:


> We always knew you were quackers...


:Chicken:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## susypoosy

Rude!


----------



## SbanR

Is this position better for your back @ChaosCat ?


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Is this position better for your back @ChaosCat ?
> 
> View attachment 361782


Slightly better, thanks. You don't seriuosly expect an old woman to compete with a young cat???


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Slightly better, thanks. You don't seriuosly expect an old woman to compete with a young cat???


Not compete lol only trying to encourage you on


----------



## huckybuck

Mum why is it so hot????


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Is this position better for your back @ChaosCat ?
> 
> View attachment 361782


What a beautiful long tail! I bet he's proud of that .


----------



## Cully

I saw Misty chewing on a blade of dry, brown grass outside. So I bought some of that 'cat grass' on Friday. It's a tray of compost, and you add the supplied seed to it, I'm sure you know the sort.
I'm amazed at how fast it's grown.








Misty is very pleased with her fresh salad lol.








I think I may need to buy more!!


----------



## blkcat

Not technically a photo, but I thought it's still worth sharing 

Blk has always drink water off my fingers when prompted, since he was a tiny thing. When he had his teeth done, i started taking an little cup over to him, because I was worried he wouldn't get up as drink enough. I found that he would drink out of the little cup!

Was pretty hot so took him a drink over to his cat tree today. It melts my heart every time  this was his second go so drank a bit less than the first. I wish I'd remember to film it right away.


----------



## blkcat

Cully said:


> I saw Misty chewing on a blade of dry, brown grass outside. So I bought some of that 'cat grass' on Friday. It's a tray of compost, and you add the supplied seed to it, I'm sure you know the sort.
> I'm amazed at how fast it's grown.
> View attachment 361811
> 
> Misty is very pleased with her fresh salad lol.
> View attachment 361812
> 
> I think I may need to buy more!!


Looks delicious, I'm sure it's appreciated  blk will devastate a tray of grass. I can't grow enough of the stuff!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Guess who is on my naughty list? :Arghh


----------



## Whompingwillow

My little love. Look how cute he is.. cant have been him








Soon I will be saying my little imp, dont worry

And now moved to his beloved pencil case and paper 








I can never resist kissing his fishy nose, luckily he lets


----------



## Cully

blkcat said:


> Looks delicious, I'm sure it's appreciated  blk will devastate a tray of grass. I can't grow enough of the stuff!


At least we know for sure it's fresh and not been scent marked by neighbourhood cats lol.


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> Guess who is on my naughty list? :Arghh
> View attachment 361821


What exactly is that??


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> What a beautiful long tail! I bet he's proud of that .


He manicures his claws a lot, not so much his tail


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> What exact is that??


You obviously so not know saffi well enough yet...


----------



## Whompingwillow

She is a put together young lady, and then when no one is looking.......


----------



## SbanR

Investigating a strange new appearance


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> She is a put together young lady, and then when no one is looking.......


Am I being dim, because I can't see what's been destroyed! Is it plastic of some kind?


----------



## SbanR

He was very interested in the cabbage whites outside


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> Am I being dim, because I can't see what's been destroyed! Is it plastic of some kind?


It's a sainsburies bag that I was using as a bin today


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> It's a sainsburies bag that I was using as a bin today


:Hilarious what is it about cats and plastic? Misty always gives any plastic a few nibbles. Whether it's shopping bags, the wrapper on toilet rolls, or the latest, clear plastic pockets for files. She's just ruined my filing system by chewing the corners.
Definitely an amateur by Saffi's standards though :Hilarious.


----------



## lymorelynn

Legs


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> :Hilarious what is it about cats and plastic? Misty always gives any plastic a few nibbles. Whether it's shopping bags, the wrapper on toilet rolls, or the latest, clear plastic pockets for files. She's just ruined my filing system by chewing the corners.
> Definitely an amateur by Saffi's standards though :Hilarious.


For saffi its never without a purpose haha there was food she was after!


----------



## Whompingwillow

My foot is in serious danger. Midnight foot attack! Ouch :Hilarious I cannot help but find it quite funny at the same time but I think thats encouraging him.


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> My foot is in serious danger. Midnight foot attack! Ouch :Hilarious I cannot help but find it quite funny at the same time but I think thats encouraging him.
> View attachment 361836
> 
> View attachment 361837


His face :Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

Max does the biggest yawns. Any dental experts out there, could check his teeth please?


----------



## Summercat

Visitor at dinner last night.


----------



## Summercat

Our dinner visitor was at a village between Limassol and Larnaca in Cyprus.

I saw a few orange cats in Limassol during the day who were combination stripped and spotted.


----------



## Summercat

@TriTri 
Adorable pic of Max, he looks like a kitten:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> View attachment 361839
> View attachment 361840
> Visitor at dinner last night.


You do have nice dinner guests, and so polite! Even put on a tuxedo for the occasion.

Ginger is gorgeous and looks very chilled.


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> My foot is in serious danger. Midnight foot attack! Ouch :Hilarious I cannot help but find it quite funny at the same time but I think thats encouraging him.
> View attachment 361836
> 
> View attachment 361837


If you don't want to fall prey to midnight attacks you can try offering an alternative. Moths fluttering around your bedroom, for example. Mojo would surely have some fun.


----------



## LJC675

Had to upgrade my catnip protection. Suter and Kalex have been caught several times with their little paws fishing through the hanging baskets that I used to protect it. So had to make a better protection barrier. The girls are a bit miffed, I've explained to them that it needs to grow big and strong and then they can play in it as much as they like, but they're not impressed.


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> Had to upgrade my catnip protection. Suter and Kalex have been caught several times with their little paws fishing through the hanging baskets that I used to protect it. So had to make a better protection barrier. The girls are a bit miffed, I've explained to them that it needs to grow big and strong and then they can play in it as much as they like, but they're not impressed.
> 
> View attachment 361842


Haha. You do mean business, poor Kalex and Suter:Bawling


----------



## SbanR

This morning's play


----------



## Clairabella

He's on another level ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

I just showed @Tomtat and Edwards dister and she said awwww - tom tat lol xx hes like Maine coone Thomas xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> If you don't want to fall prey to midnight attacks you can try offering an alternative. Moths fluttering around your bedroom, for example. Mojo would surely have some fun.


Are you thinking of the midnight moth chasing video? I keep finding dead moths in their water bowls, so I think they must be having a grand time drowning them when I am sleeping. Cats are psychopaths. They could at least eat them!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clever boy, keeping cool. Saffi is under there somewhere too, but out of reach for under the bed belly rubs


----------



## Charity

Fast asleep in the garden, at the moment


----------



## SbanR

Further play session


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Further play session
> 
> View attachment 361908
> View attachment 361909
> View attachment 361910
> View attachment 361911


Poor wee man, he's worn himself out


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, where have you *been* All day you've been gone and human daddy keeps doing noisy things like drilling. Chill out with me purrrrrlease"

Your wish is my command Oscar. How is it possible to love a ball of fluff so much? My life literally revolves around him.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, where have you *been* All day you've been gone and human daddy keeps doing noisy things like drilling. Chill out with me purrrrrlease"
> 
> Your wish is my command Oscar. How is it possible to love a ball of fluff so much? My life literally revolves around him.
> 
> View attachment 361919


Look at that face. He's thinking "my Mum is such a wise woman"


----------



## LJC675

Suter, that's not the most lady like pose !!










What!! I iz hot:


----------



## TriTri

Summercat said:


> @TriTri
> Adorable pic of Max, he looks like a kitten:Cat


Thank you @Summercat..., a giant kitten. He does like to sleep on his back with all four paws stuck up in the air.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, where have you *been* All day you've been gone and human daddy keeps doing noisy things like drilling. Chill out with me purrrrrlease"
> 
> Your wish is my command Oscar. How is it possible to love a ball of fluff so much? My life literally revolves around him.
> 
> View attachment 361919


Has to be one of my favourite photos in ages!! The joy on your face simply radiates...made me want to cry lol!!


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, where have you *been* All day you've been gone and human daddy keeps doing noisy things like drilling. Chill out with me purrrrrlease"
> 
> Your wish is my command Oscar. How is it possible to love a ball of fluff so much? My life literally revolves around him.
> 
> View attachment 361919


❤ this pic xx you can see in your eyes just how much you love him xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Who said the HBs are odd????


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 361942
> View attachment 361943
> Who said the HBs are odd????


Haha what is he doing?! What a funny boy

Mojo living it








Saffi purring away on a huge pile of clean washing


----------



## Summercat

Blurry pics sorry














but the black and white visitor came by with a friend last night. I was prepared and had two trays of wet food, they gobbled them up and had some meat as well.
This guy wanted lots of pats and even put his/her front paws on my lap.


----------



## ChaosCat

Your suitcase will be full on travelling back home. 

The black panther looks gorgeous!


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
London and then Ireland, so no chance of a stowaway but the dinner guests were very friendly and would be a good addition to a home. 
I asked the restaurant owner if they were his, he said no but he feeds them leftovers after closing.


----------



## SbanR

Ollie working on his circus act


----------



## Smuge

OH went to hospital in the middle of the night and the visably upset floofs (except Garfield who was far too busy sleeping to worry about a sick hunan) were abandoned to fend for themselves.

I arrived home a couple of mins ago to find Tali watching me in the drive from the bedroom window. Wouldnt suprise me if she had sat there since we left, she isnt a lap cat but is very closely bonded to us in her own way










Though to be fair to the sleepy ginger, now that I am home he is the one that is cuddled into me in bed while the other 2 are off roaming the house


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> OH went to hospital in the middle of the night and the visably upset floofs (except Garfield who was far too busy sleeping to worry about a sick hunan) were abandoned to fend for themselves.
> 
> I arrived home a couple of mins ago to find Tali watching me in the drive from the bedroom window. Wouldnt suprise me if she had sat there since we left, she isnt a lap cat but is very closely bonded to us in her own way
> 
> View attachment 361971


How is your OH now?


----------



## Smuge

Whompingwillow said:


> How is your OH now?


not great, still on the waiting list for surgery. She has been in and out over the last few months (and while she is very poorly now it should pass in a few days) but this is the first time she needed an ambulance as she couldnt cope with going in the car

first time I have ever rang 999, its a bit colder than I imagined, even at the very start of the conversation. Straight to the point and efficient I suppose though


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> not great, still on the waiting list for surgery. She has been in and out over the last few months (and while she is very poorly now it should pass in a few days) but this is the first time she needed an ambulance as she couldnt cope with going in the car
> 
> first time I have ever rang 999, its a bit colder than I imagined, even at the very start of the conversation. Straight to the point and efficient I suppose though


Oh poor thing, that sound terrible for her and you having to worry. Did you say it was endymetreosis or did I make that up?
Either way, mainly - I hope she gets the right treatment and feels a lot better soon. Its positive that in a few days things could start looking better. Big hugs! Saffi and mojo also send their love and well wishes.


----------



## SbanR

Very sorry to hear about your OH @Smuge. I hope they can somehow bump her up the waiting list


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> not great, still on the waiting list for surgery. She has been in and out over the last few months (and while she is very poorly now it should pass in a few days) but this is the first time she needed an ambulance as she couldnt cope with going in the car
> 
> first time I have ever rang 999, its a bit colder than I imagined, even at the very start of the conversation. Straight to the point and efficient I suppose though


Thing is while they are talking to you, they are arranging the ambulance at the same time so haven't got time for chit=chat, they need to get your info immediately. Hope she's feeling better this morning.


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Ollie working on his circus act
> 
> View attachment 361954


Ollie is just too adorable, love him :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> not great, still on the waiting list for surgery. She has been in and out over the last few months (and while she is very poorly now it should pass in a few days) but this is the first time she needed an ambulance as she couldnt cope with going in the car
> 
> first time I have ever rang 999, its a bit colder than I imagined, even at the very start of the conversation. Straight to the point and efficient I suppose though


Sorry to hear your OH is back in hospital, she's been on the waiting list a while now, hope she's not got that much longer to wait, maybe they can bump her up the list a bit.
Tali is such a special floof of course she/ they all miss you when you aren't there.


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 361942
> View attachment 361943
> Who said the HBs are odd????


Oh Little H, you are just too funny


----------



## Charity

Today, we are......

Sleeping indoors 









Sleeping outdoors


----------



## ChaosCat

Smuge said:


> OH went to hospital in the middle of the night and the visably upset floofs (except Garfield who was far too busy sleeping to worry about a sick hunan) were abandoned to fend for themselves.
> 
> I arrived home a couple of mins ago to find Tali watching me in the drive from the bedroom window. Wouldnt suprise me if she had sat there since we left, she isnt a lap cat but is very closely bonded to us in her own way
> 
> View attachment 361971
> 
> 
> Though to be fair to the sleepy ginger, now that I am home he is the one that is cuddled into me in bed while the other 2 are off roaming the house
> View attachment 361972


Hope your OH feels better soon. What an awful situation having to wait for surgery so long.


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny trying to cool down on a wet towel. Today is the worst day so far, 36 degrees in the shade is more than anyone can bear.


----------



## Cully

Just found a black and white puddle of fur lying on top of a cupboard.








Poor girl, it's so hot today, she's slept for most of it. Unless it's a tuna hangover from yesterday lol.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Oh, I do like a good dust bath and a scratch!" Thought Jiggs:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother I know I'm not meant to be on the table but it's so cool on my tummy. Forgive me?"


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother I know I'm not meant to be on the table but it's so cool on my tummy. Forgive me?"
> 
> View attachment 362009


...and you sure do!


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Ollie is just too adorable, love him :Kiss


How is lady dog doing?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Forgive me?"


Just a rhetorical question right??


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother I know I'm not meant to be on the table but it's so cool on my tummy. Forgive me?"
> 
> View attachment 362009


And I thought she was on the wine for a minute!! Is that a sneaky G&T instead??


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clearly  Gets away with everything this one! I’m such a freak about our house but he’s been sick on the landing and lounge carpets and hallway floors, I’ve just cleaned it and worried more about him. This from the woman a speck of dust used to freak out!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> And I thought she was on the wine for a minute!! Is that a sneaky G&T instead??


Totally! Lovely too  Oscar doesn't like it, he sniffed it and walked away.


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> How is lady dog doing?


I took a urine sample with me to the vets last Monday & also asked them to do a complete blood test. I thought she was either diabetic/ or had cushings (she's 11). Went home, hour later got a call to bring Lady back & into there hospital to go onto a drip of insulin, she had ketoacidosis & needed stabilisation, she stayed in hospital till Thursday evening. I visited her Tuesday & Wednesday evening.
She's been diagnosed diabetic & I have to inject her twice a day. No more treats, she's allowed a bit of boiled chicken or white fish as a treat (thankfully she loves & eats both) & topping for her biscuits.
She's doing really well & she's so well behaved having the injections, she doesn't even flinch.
She went for a check up yesterday & her urine is clear. Thank god.
She has to go for a blood test in three weeks just to make sure her insulin dose is still correct & working.
Then it's blood tests every three months & keeping an eye on her.
She's never been in kennels before & didn't eat much while she was in there. But they said she was so well behaved & didn't bark.
I cried buckets while she was in there as I thought I might lose her.
The diabetic nurse tells me it's fairly common in older dogs.
Thank you for asking xx


----------



## Shrike

Brooke is not enjoying the hottest day so far!








I had a little rain at work, but it seems to have missed home.








There maybe storms tonight - Brooke usually enjoys watching the lightning and isn't phazed by thunder!









I could certainly do with it being cooler - 22°c is about my limit!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Oneinamillion

"OMG that's amazing!!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ebonycat said:


> I took a urine sample with me to the vets last Monday & also asked them to do a complete blood test. I thought she was either diabetic/ or had cushings (she's 11). Went home, hour later got a call to bring Lady back & into there hospital to go onto a drip of insulin, she had ketoacidosis & needed stabilisation, she stayed in hospital till Thursday evening. I visited her Tuesday & Wednesday evening.


Oh bless her but thank goodness she has you to take such good care of her. What a good girl to be so accepting of her injections, I wonder if she realises she feels better if she has them? I hope she continues to be stable.


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> Ollie is just too adorable, love him :Kiss


Me too @ebonycat. He reminds me of my late Elmo, who I adored. Ollie (or Olli-pop to me) is a mini Elmo and my heart strings pull every time I see his lovely photos


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh bless her but thank goodness she has you to take such good care of her. What a good girl to be so accepting of her injections, I wonder if she realises she feels better if she has them? I hope she continues to be stable.


Thank you x


----------



## Paddypaws

What could be better than a fluffy belly shot?


----------



## Paddypaws

A double fluffy belly shot!


----------



## ebonycat

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 362046
> What could be better than a fluffy belly shot?





Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 362047
> A double fluffy belly shot!


Oh my look at those bellies, I just want to smooch them :Kiss x


----------



## lymorelynn

How about a pregnant belly shot? A girl's just got to get comfortable you know


----------



## Clairabella

lymorelynn said:


> How about a pregnant belly shot? A girl's just got to get comfortable you know


Aww how long does she have to go Lynn? Xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Clairabella said:


> Aww how long does she have to go Lynn? Xx


Kittens are due around August 1st :Cat


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> I took a urine sample with me to the vets last Monday & also asked them to do a complete blood test. I thought she was either diabetic/ or had cushings (she's 11). Went home, hour later got a call to bring Lady back & into there hospital to go onto a drip of insulin, she had ketoacidosis & needed stabilisation, she stayed in hospital till Thursday evening. I visited her Tuesday & Wednesday evening.
> She's been diagnosed diabetic & I have to inject her twice a day. No more treats, she's allowed a bit of boiled chicken or white fish as a treat (thankfully she loves & eats both) & topping for her biscuits.
> She's doing really well & she's so well behaved having the injections, she doesn't even flinch.
> She went for a check up yesterday & her urine is clear. Thank god.
> She has to go for a blood test in three weeks just to make sure her insulin dose is still correct & working.
> Then it's blood tests every three months & keeping an eye on her.
> She's never been in kennels before & didn't eat much while she was in there. But they said she was so well behaved & didn't bark.
> I cried buckets while she was in there as I thought I might lose her.
> The diabetic nurse tells me it's fairly common in older dogs.
> Thank you for asking xx


It's so nice to hear some good news. Now that she's being monitored she'll hopefully have a few more good years with you.


----------



## SbanR

Just for you @TriTri


----------



## Summercat

@Oneinamillion 
I love the Jiggs dust bath shots

@Paddypaws 
You live in fluffy heaven:Cat

@ebonycat 
Glad the results are manageable.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo is having a grand time chasing flies








With success









Saffi is pensive and thinking about all her friends


----------



## Whompingwillow

Gooood night from these two








I believe saffi is sticking her tongue out at me, how rude


----------



## Shrike

lymorelynn said:


> Kittens are due around August 1st :Cat


A splendid day to be born!


----------



## Smuge

Gaefield looks very regal at times


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> It's so nice to hear some good news. Now that she's being monitored she'll hopefully have a few more good years with you.


Aww, sorry to hear this @ebonycat xx glad she's doing well


----------



## ebonycat

Clairabella said:


> Aww, sorry to hear this @ebonycat xx glad she's doing well


Thank you, she's back to her happy self xx


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Just for you @TriTri
> 
> View attachment 362051
> View attachment 362052


OMG thank you @SbanR. He looks even more amazing than usual. It's the little mark to the side of his nose /mouth that most reminds me of my dear late Elmo. Elmo had a smudgey mark in the same place and when I first got him, I use to try to wash it off, thinking his was dirt from him rolling around. It took a few attempts before I realised,
(embarrassing). So I have a big soft spot for Oli-pops


----------



## Charity

I had to grovel on the floor to get this photo. This is where Bunty sleeps at night, in an armchair which goes under our kitchen table - I'm sure she must bang her head a lot


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I had to grovel on the floor to get this photo. This is where Bunty sleeps at night, in an armchair which goes under our kitchen table - I'm sure she must bang her head a lot
> 
> View attachment 362143


Oh Bunty, you are a funny little girl :Kiss x


----------



## Jaf

Ollie is ready for his tummy inspection


----------



## Charity

Jaf said:


> Ollie is ready for his tummy inspection
> 
> View attachment 362203
> View attachment 362204


Ollie, you've passed with flying colours


----------



## Cully

@Charity 
had to grovel on the floor to get this photo. This is where Bunty sleeps at night,

This is where Misty has taken to sleeping for now, under a small footstool.








Sorry, soon as I got my camera she ran outside. Must be camera shy today!
It was fine when she was a kitten, but it's a bit of a tight squeeze now with legs sticking out all over lol.


----------



## susypoosy

This wasn't its intended use but glad to see Stan was using it to his full advantage whilst also keeping himself close but not under my feet whilst I did some tidying up!


----------



## Charity

I wish he wouldn't sit in the shrubbery because when he comes in he brings little critters on his fur like...spiders!


----------



## huckybuck

Not moving!!!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Sunset watching


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Playing the night away" hummed Jiggs to himself as he destroyed the evil catnip toy:Cat


----------



## Smuge

When you have had a really shitty day, this is a lovely view to come home to










Ontop of all this, I recently got a second job to help pay for my wedding, just part time evening/weekends in a local store. My parents owned one when I was a kid and I basically grew up in it so the actual work is fine; but I have my second ever shift tomorrow and its 9-5 but after 48 hours with virtually zero sleep I am not in the mood for it and could do with a weekend off,sitting in bed surrounded by floofs - but taking my second ever shift off would make a bad impression.

And when I am done my shift its straight back to the hospital rather than my bed. Ah well, atleast I have awesome cats










Apart from when im asleep I basically havent seen them for two days, times like this im very glad we got Tali a brother(s) to keep her company


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> When you have had a really shitty day, this is a lovely view to come home to
> 
> View attachment 362243
> 
> 
> Ontop of all this, I recently got a second job to help pay for my wedding, just part time evening/weekends in a local store. My parents owned one when I was a kid and I basically grew up in it so the actual work is fine; but I have my second ever shift tomorrow and its 9-5 but after 48 hours with virtually zero sleep I am not in the mood for it and could do with a weekend off,sitting in bed surrounded by floofs - but taking my second ever shift off would make a bad impression


Definitely not a good idea!! Lol.


----------



## Smuge

Cully said:


> Definitely not a good idea!! Lol.


My first shift was literally the day she was admitted to hospital (she went in at 2am, I worked 5pm-10), they did say they would understand if I cant make it, and I hadn't had any sleep that day but I went in anyway. Thankfully was off today but despite a lack of sleep I had a bad nights sleep and had other stuff to sort today. Hopefully I can hibernate on sunday!

sorry for venting lol

here is a bonus cat pic:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Smuge i hope your poor beloved is sorted soon, it's so horrid for you all. At least you have the kitties to keep you company.


----------



## SbanR

I think you were probably too knackered to sleep @Smuge . I hope things improve for you and OH now x.


----------



## Whompingwillow

What you dont like your Mohawk mojo? 
















I was trying to keep him cool as he was panting, the real Mohawk flattened a bit by the time I took the photo

Ohhhh a new toy - thank you @Summercat 
















Well I thought this was sweet








But it turned into the most pathetic fight I have ever seen. I think its too hot for proper fighting 























And then it was over...


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> When you have had a really shitty day, this is a lovely view to come home to
> 
> View attachment 362243
> 
> 
> Ontop of all this, I recently got a second job to help pay for my wedding, just part time evening/weekends in a local store. My parents owned one when I was a kid and I basically grew up in it so the actual work is fine; but I have my second ever shift tomorrow and its 9-5 but after 48 hours with virtually zero sleep I am not in the mood for it and could do with a weekend off,sitting in bed surrounded by floofs - but taking my second ever shift off would make a bad impression.
> 
> And when I am done my shift its straight back to the hospital rather than my bed. Ah well, atleast I have awesome cats
> 
> View attachment 362244
> 
> 
> Apart from when im asleep I basically havent seen them for two days, times like this im very glad we got Tali a brother(s) to keep her company


That sounds like a lot @Smuge I hope your oh is ok, and things start to pick up and slow down so you can get some more wind down time. Me saffi and mojo send our loves


----------



## ChaosCat

@Smuge 
This is too much for sure. Hope your OH can leave the hospital soon. Don't overdo things, though. If you break down it doesn't help anybody.


----------



## Whompingwillow

I think saffi thinks she is a frog. We are all getting a bit over excited by the wetter and cooler weather


----------



## Charity

The Big Wind has got Toppy a bit worried


----------



## Cully

Just to prove she really does fit in there... 
Re my footstool post yesterday, I managed to snap her this time.
Fits, but only just lol.


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> My first shift was literally the day she was admitted to hospital (she went in at 2am, I worked 5pm-10), they did say they would understand if I cant make it, and I hadn't had any sleep that day but I went in anyway. Thankfully was off today but despite a lack of sleep I had a bad nights sleep and had other stuff to sort today. Hopefully I can hibernate on sunday!
> 
> sorry for venting lol
> 
> here is a bonus cat pic:
> View attachment 362246


I do hope your OH gets better soon & is allowed home. Hope she hasn't got too much of a wait for the operation. Such a worry for you both.
Take care of yourself, it won't do if you get sick too.


----------



## ebonycat

Whompingwillow said:


> What you dont like your Mohawk mojo?
> View attachment 362250
> 
> View attachment 362257
> 
> I was trying to keep him cool as he was panting, the real Mohawk flattened a bit by the time I took the photo
> 
> Ohhhh a new toy - thank you @Summercat
> View attachment 362251
> 
> View attachment 362252
> 
> Well I thought this was sweet
> View attachment 362253
> 
> But it turned into the most pathetic fight I have ever seen. I think its too hot for proper fighting
> View attachment 362254
> 
> View attachment 362255
> View attachment 362256
> 
> And then it was over...


Oh Mojo I'm loving your Mohawk hair do 
You're such a funny little boy x


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> The Big Wind has got Toppy a bit worried
> 
> View attachment 362263


Oh Toppy please don't be scared, I'm sure your slave will protect you x


----------



## ebonycat

Alfie having a big stretch


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Just to prove she really does fit in there...
> Re my footstool post yesterday, I managed to snap her this time.
> Fits, but only just lol.
> View attachment 362264


That's what you call a snug fit


----------



## LeArthur

Well I'm ready to start the day...... But something tells me Arthur's not quite there yet!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Look i am in a dirty wet box!








Wooohooo my favourite thing to do








I am a cute weirdo








This is what I walk into








Always waiting, I am the luckiest

And saffi is actively turning her back on me again...


----------



## ChaosCat

But it is a very nice back!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Shoes, glorious, Shoes" "You do realise that you are now going nowhere and staying here with me!" Thought Jiggs:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

It's not quite so hot today, everybody's glad, each in their own way.


----------



## Joy84

Continuing the "under table cats" saga ...
This monster turned 6 on Thursday and I forgot :Sorry
Only remembered yesterday!


----------



## ChaosCat

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 362291
> 
> Continuing the "under table cats" saga ...
> This monster turned 6 on Thursday and I forgot :Sorry
> Only remembered yesterday!


Shame on you! Hope you made up for this horrible neglect.
Happy belated 6th birthday!


----------



## ebonycat

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 362291
> 
> Continuing the "under table cats" saga ...
> This monster turned 6 on Thursday and I forgot :Sorry
> Only remembered yesterday!


Oh dear, Happy Belated Birthday, extra treats are now needed xx


----------



## Joy84

ChaosCat said:


> Shame on you! Hope you made up for this horrible neglect.
> Happy belated 6th birthday!





ebonycat said:


> Oh dear, Happy Belated Birthday, extra treats are now needed xx


Thank you!
She had most of my fish at lunchtime


----------



## Whompingwillow

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 362291
> 
> Continuing the "under table cats" saga ...
> This monster turned 6 on Thursday and I forgot :Sorry
> Only remembered yesterday!


I already told you what I thought about your terrible mama ways but again happy b-lated birthday gorgeous Phoebe (I almost called her Evie there.. I need a nap)


----------



## Charity

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 362291
> 
> Continuing the "under table cats" saga ...
> This monster turned 6 on Thursday and I forgot :Sorry
> Only remembered yesterday!


You wicked slave. No presents or special dinner or extra treats then ...need I go on! 

Very happy birthday gorgeous. Send her a reminder next year.


----------



## Joy84

Charity said:


> You wicked slave. No presents or special dinner or extra treats then ...need I go on!
> 
> Very happy birthday gorgeous. Send her a reminder next year.
> 
> View attachment 362298


Her present arrived over a month early and she got it then (anyone remembers bread bed, egg blankie and fish toy? No? Neither does Phoebe much as it lingers in the corner forgotten and neglected ).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! That made me laugh @Joy84 - not that you forgot beautiful Phoebe's birthday (how *could* you?) but that she's forgotten her presents


----------



## Clairabella

Happy birthday gorgeous girl xx


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 362291
> 
> Continuing the "under table cats" saga ...
> This monster turned 6 on Thursday and I forgot :Sorry
> Only remembered yesterday!


Doesnt look like she has a care in the world, bless!
Belated Birthday Wishes sweet Phoebe:Kiss


----------



## Minuscule

Lazy Saturday afternoon for my little one!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy's catnip trip


----------



## Paddypaws

Whompingwillow said:


> And saffi is actively turning her back on me again...
> View attachment 362277


You know, Mitzy does this too but it's mostlu an invitation to back Scratching or combing rather than offering insult


----------



## Shrike

"You know the rules, Slave. When I gets wet, I sit here to dry off. Its going to be very rainy this weekend - so get used to it!"









As I've posted before, Brooke hasn't sat on me for weeks during the hot weather - but I expect a soggy puss will be plonking herself on me a bit during this stormy weather!


----------



## blkcat

Happy Caturday Cat Chatters! :Cat He so relaxed he's purred me to sleep twice today.


----------



## blkcat

Shrike said:


> "You know the rules, Slave. When I gets wet, I sit here to dry off. Its going to be very rainy this weekend - so get used to it!"
> View attachment 362311
> 
> 
> As I've posted before, Brooke hasn't sat on me for weeks during the hot weather - but I expect a soggy puss will be plonking herself on me a bit during this stormy weather!


It's nice to feel needed


----------



## blkcat

Joy84 said:


> Her present arrived over a month early and she got it then (anyone remembers bread bed, egg blankie and fish toy? No? Neither does Phoebe much as it lingers in the corner forgotten and neglected ).


I remember them! Hope Phoebe had a wonderful purrday


----------



## Cully

Now where is it?








No! How about here?








Or down there?








I know it's here somewhere.....








My whiskers don't lie....








Lol, not sure if she was after the Dreamies, laser or hex bug


----------



## blkcat

Cully said:


> Now where is it?
> View attachment 362314
> 
> No! How about here?
> View attachment 362315
> 
> Or down there?
> View attachment 362316
> 
> I know it's here somewhere.....
> View attachment 362317
> 
> My whiskers don't lie....
> View attachment 362318
> 
> Lol, not sure if she was after the Dreamies, laser or hex bug


My money is in the Dreamies  did she get any for her efforts?


----------



## Cully

blkcat said:


> My money is in the Dreamies  did she get any for her efforts?


 Of course. How could I refuse after she had gone to so much trouble to find them?


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> Now where is it?
> View attachment 362314
> 
> No! How about here?
> View attachment 362315
> 
> Or down there?
> View attachment 362316
> 
> I know it's here somewhere.....
> View attachment 362317
> 
> My whiskers don't lie....
> View attachment 362318
> 
> Lol, not sure if she was after the Dreamies, laser or hex bug


She's got her own drawer


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> She's got her own drawer


To be honest, everything starts out just belonging to me, but then....:Singingdat da dah..:Singing......
Oh well, share and share alike so they say


----------



## SbanR

Just so pleased to see Ollie settling into his barrel


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Just so pleased to see Ollie settling into his barrel
> 
> View attachment 362321


Those biiig eyes!


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Just so pleased to see Ollie settling into his barrel
> 
> View attachment 362321


Aww he's just too cute :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie, come have a look, I think it's actually raining!


----------



## SbanR

A few minutes of peace and quiet


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jaspers face when I clearly interrupted a nice nap.


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Oneinamillion

Jiggs thinking "I must look my best for the ladies! Oh and thoses slaves that feed me!":Cat


----------



## Jaf

It's still 28 outside. Yuck. Cats are mostly sitting on the floor. Cooler? Except Mash, who has decided that I am to be sat almost on! She is really gaining confidence.

Mash, Jackie, Mari, Choccy and Lori. Excuse my feet!


----------



## Psygon

CK and Jammy in their new bed


----------



## Psygon

Jammy and Ted in the new bed too


----------



## Whompingwillow

Paddypaws said:


> You know, Mitzy does this too but it's mostlu an invitation to back Scratching or combing rather than offering insult


Saffi is much more foreward when wanting combing, its usually her ignoring me quite actively. Same position different story!


----------



## Psygon

Jaf said:


> It's still 28 outside. Yuck. Cats are mostly sitting on the floor. Cooler? Except Mash, who has decided that I am to be sat almost on! She is really gaining confidence.
> 
> Mash, Jackie, Mari, Choccy and Lori. Excuse my feet!
> 
> View attachment 362346


So not 28 degrees here... I've just lit a fire hahah I'm cold!!


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> CK and Jammy in their new bed
> 
> View attachment 362347


CK looks soooo disbelieving


----------



## Whompingwillow

The food thief strikes again


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> CK and Jammy in their new bed
> 
> View attachment 362347


Gorgeous photo


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Gorgeous photo


I love Saffi's face in the second pic. She seems to say: Errr, you here, too? Found the cupboard open and wanted to check if all was well.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> I love Saffi's face in the second pic. She seems to say: Errr, you here, too? Found the cupboard open and wanted to check if all was well.


Now you are confusing charity 
Yes saffi is saying exactly that haha the minx


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Now you are confusing charity
> Yes saffi is saying exactly that haha the minx


Right, how did I manage to quote the wrong post?
Sorry, Charity, the fresh air after so much heat must be at fault...:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy enjoying the sunlight


----------



## Summercat

@Psygon 
Love the bed, great pics


----------



## Shrike

"Rain again, I'll sit here again, Slave, and dry off a bit"









"I'll just peruse Cat Chat with you for a bit"


----------



## Shrike

Ooops - double post!


----------



## ChaosCat

Shrike said:


> "Rain again, I'll sit here again, Slave, and dry off a bit"
> View attachment 362392
> 
> 
> "I'll just peruse Cat Chat with you for a bit"
> View attachment 362393


Brooke does look rather grumpy. Cheer up, lady, the rain will stop and everything is better than the continuous heat of the last weeks.


----------



## Shrike

ChaosCat said:


> Brooke does look rather grumpy. Cheer up, lady, the rain will stop and everything is better than the continuous heat of the last weeks.


I think it was me leaving the flash on that annoyed her.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Well, I can finally sleep after all this hot weather has gone and I certainly don't want to go out in all this wind and rain" snoozed Jiggs :Yawn zzzzz


----------



## Cully

YAWN!!








Who me? Oh sorry, I didn't know you were there :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Whompingwillow

I found the bin toppled over, it was definitely standing the last time I checked... it was very heavy and this is why








I did not mean to intrude, your majesty. He toppled it over and made himself a home, what a clever boy.

The child has a needs
















Oh god he is getting really dramatic now..








I think she is ignoring me again.. And enjoying a big pile of microfibre cloths


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> I found the bin toppled over, it was definitely standing the last time I checked... it was very heavy and this is why
> View attachment 362429
> 
> I did not mean to intrude, your majesty. He toppled it over and made himself a home, what a clever boy.
> 
> The child has a needs
> View attachment 362430
> 
> View attachment 362431
> 
> Oh god he is getting really dramatic now..
> View attachment 362433
> 
> I think she is ignoring me again.. And enjoying a big pile of microfibre cloths
> View attachment 362436


Poor boy, it's a shame that it is necessary for him to get so dramatic.


----------



## Clairabella

@Whompingwillow - Five letters - first one R :Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Poor boy, it's a shame that it is necessary for him to get so dramatic.


He screams like that at flies when he is trying to catch them... and up at the top of the tree, before he darts up. He knows what he wants, and he gets dramatic about it. Me and saffi have been trying to teach him the art of discreet, but so far it hasnt gone through


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> @Whompingwillow - Five letters - first one R :Hilarious


Right, my brain is on slow mode. But I will get there.... by the end of the evening I will know what you mean so dont give it away, I love a good guessing game


----------



## KCTT

Tipsy's day in pictures

Mum get up I want to go out










Erm why is this all wet?










Ok snoozy Sunday it is then


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> I found the bin toppled over, it was definitely standing the last time I checked... it was very heavy and this is why
> View attachment 362429
> 
> I did not mean to intrude, your majesty. He toppled it over and made himself a home, what a clever boy.
> 
> The child has a needs
> View attachment 362430
> 
> View attachment 362431
> 
> Oh god he is getting really dramatic now..
> View attachment 362433
> 
> I think she is ignoring me again.. And enjoying a big pile of microfibre cloths
> View attachment 362436


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

KCTT said:


> Tipsy's day in pictures
> 
> Mum get up I want to go out
> 
> View attachment 362443
> 
> 
> Erm why is this all wet?
> 
> View attachment 362444
> 
> 
> Ok snoozy Sunday it is then
> 
> View attachment 362445


Tipsy, could you teach Bunty the benefits of staying in on a very wet day


----------



## KCTT

@Charity she isn't always like this, some days she is off and when she comes home the perfect place to dry off is under the shed, much better than the warm house.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> @Whompingwillow - Five letters - first one R :Hilarious


The only thing I can come up with is Raaar. I am being an idiot? I have no idea!


----------



## Smuge

I lovs this floof


----------



## Summercat

Animals I met today


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother. I know you're trying but I don't want cat milk, I want people milk and you're just mean not letting me have it. So I shall sit here on my newly acquired chair and ignore you"


----------



## Jaf

It is so, so hot here. I am swelling up with the heat.

Jackie looked like she wanted to get in the pop up pool with me yesterday. She settled for 
dunking her tail in it. Sorry no piccy.

Lori found my nice clean sheets...comfy.


----------



## SbanR

Ollie recharging his battery


----------



## LJC675

Smuge said:


> I lovs this floof
> View attachment 362450


Brilliant, look at her face xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy on her favourite rug


----------



## Charity

Madam is sitting in our neighbour's willow tree waiting for an obliging bird to come along. She's taunting me by looking through the catproofing and saying "ha ha, you can't get me and I'm not coming in".


----------



## Forester

Can we have this one, mum ?


----------



## Forester

Charity said:


> Madam is sitting in our neighbour's willow tree waiting for an obliging bird to come along. She's taunting me by looking through the catproofing and saying "ha ha, you can't get me and I'm not coming in".
> 
> View attachment 362528


She really does look very pleased with herself!

Little minx.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Being cute behind a door








Just look at him <3


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Being cute behind a door
> View attachment 362550
> 
> Just look at him <3
> View attachment 362551


Is this the string on which he leads you?


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Is this the string on which he leads you?


Haha yes, pretty much


----------



## ChaosCat

His eyes are big like a kitten’s. Makes him look so inncocent, the little angel.


----------



## Emmasian

Facebook sent me one of those "memories from three years ago" photo thingies of a baby Freya and Teddy who must have been about 13 weeks. They are so cute I could pop them!


----------



## Smuge

LJC675 said:


> Brilliant, look at her face xxxxxxxxxx


My OH thinks it looks like she is doing sit ups


----------



## Whompingwillow

I think she is broken









Just doing their usual thing


----------



## Charity

We're off to the vets first thing in the morning as Toppy definitely hasn't been himself for the last three days. He brought up another furball this morning and, even though I can't see any fleas, he's definitely got his allergy at the moment as he's got quite a few scabs around his neck so I gave him some spot on just in case. He's eating OK but not interested in playing or anything very much.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> We're off to the vets first thing in the morning as Toppy definitely hasn't been himself for the last three days. He brought up another furball this morning and, even though I can't see any fleas, he's definitely got his allergy at the moment as he's got quite a few scabs around his neck so I gave him some spot on just in case. He's eating OK but not interested in playing or anything very much.
> 
> View attachment 362563


Oh no, poor toppy. So sad to hear this, I hope all will be ok. Holding all crossed for you and toppy and hope to hear some good news, or just news, big kisses to toppy from us xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Oh Toppy, poor boy! Get well quick, please!


----------



## huckybuck

Emmasian said:


> Facebook sent me one of those "memories from three years ago" photo thingies of a baby Freya and Teddy who must have been about 13 weeks. They are so cute I could pop them!
> 
> View attachment 362552
> View attachment 362553


OH NO - what with these and little Ollie I am getting very MC kitten broody arghhhhhhhh....



Charity said:


> We're off to the vets first thing in the morning as Toppy definitely hasn't been himself for the last three days. He brought up another furball this morning and, even though I can't see any fleas, he's definitely got his allergy at the moment as he's got quite a few scabs around his neck so I gave him some spot on just in case. He's eating OK but not interested in playing or anything very much.
> 
> View attachment 362563


Oh poor Toppy - I hope it's just the furballs making him feel grotty - Huck's trying to get one up as well. 
Hopefully the spot on will do the trick - but had a thought - it couldn't be harvest mites could it - a friend of mine's cat gets them every year and she had to go to vet last week with them. She'd got scabs and patchy fur....


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> We're off to the vets first thing in the morning as Toppy definitely hasn't been himself for the last three days. He brought up another furball this morning and, even though I can't see any fleas, he's definitely got his allergy at the moment as he's got quite a few scabs around his neck so I gave him some spot on just in case. He's eating OK but not interested in playing or anything very much.
> 
> View attachment 362563


Oh no, poor Toppy.
Hope the vet visit goes well & they can make Toppy feel a lot better. 
Keep us updated in the morning, sending healing vibes Toppy's way x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Toppy, we hope you are feeling perkier very very soon. Get that nasty hairball out and feel better.


----------



## Trixie1

Oh no! Poor little Toppy, good luck tomorrow, hope all goes well, get well very soon Toppy x


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> OH NO - what with these and little Ollie I am getting very MC kitten broody arghhhhhhhh....
> 
> Oh poor Toppy - I hope it's just the furballs making him feel grotty - Huck's trying to get one up as well.
> Hopefully the spot on will do the trick - but had a thought - it couldn't be harvest mites could it - a friend of mine's cat gets them every year and she had to go to vet last week with them. She'd got scabs and patchy fur....


I'll bear that in mind tomorrow


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> We're off to the vets first thing in the morning as Toppy definitely hasn't been himself for the last three days. He brought up another furball this morning and, even though I can't see any fleas, he's definitely got his allergy at the moment as he's got quite a few scabs around his neck so I gave him some spot on just in case. He's eating OK but not interested in playing or anything very much.
> 
> View attachment 362563


Get well soon Toppy x


----------



## TriTri

Max on my lap breakfast time (10 a.m)! And his last owners said he wasn't a lap cat.


----------



## Biscuit123

As soon as I saw this thread I promptly hunted down my napping cats

https://ibb.co/hJMReT
https://ibb.co/hZZezT


----------



## ChaosCat

TriTri said:


> Max on my lap breakfast time (10 a.m)! And his last owners said he wasn't a lap cat.
> View attachment 362567


Depends on the lap, apparently. Wouldn't settle on just any lap, either.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> We're off to the vets first thing in the morning as Toppy definitely hasn't been himself for the last three days. He brought up another furball this morning and, even though I can't see any fleas, he's definitely got his allergy at the moment as he's got quite a few scabs around his neck so I gave him some spot on just in case. He's eating OK but not interested in playing or anything very much.
> 
> View attachment 362563


Thinking of you & Toppy this morning, keep us updated xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

I wonder when this rug is going to take off..


----------



## SbanR

He's tried several times to get out through the doors and window. When given the opportunity today.......










He turned out to be surprisingly scared and sought safety indoors


----------



## KCTT

Everyday Tipsy waits at the top of the stairs when she hears the car in the drive


----------



## Whompingwillow

This mornings good morning from mojo








Contemplating the paintbrush


----------



## huckybuck

Patio Cats


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, if you're having a little afternoon nap, I will come and join you if you don't mind"


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Hey Daddy, let's play" thought Jiggs










"Now Mr Mousey, where do think your going?" Thought Jiggs in his best Bond villain voice. "Do you want me to make you talk? No? Mmm. I don't want you to talk, I want you to die!! Har Har Har" (Role played Jiggs)


----------



## Summercat

@Oneinamillion 
Jiggs you have a nice toy collection:Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Pushmepullyou?


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 362694
> View attachment 362695
> View attachment 362696
> View attachment 362697
> Pushmepullyou?


Is this a new breed? Where can I get pushmepullyou cats? Mine are of the chasemecatchyou breed.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojos morning adventures








And saffi's morning dances


----------



## SbanR

Travels abroad
















And a loaf for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## SbanR

Going further afield


----------



## SbanR

He had a bit more to eat, some more play and now he's crashed out


----------



## SuboJvR

What do you mean he said I was podgy?!?!


----------



## ChaosCat

SuboJvR said:


> What do you mean he said I was podgy?!?!
> 
> View attachment 362747


That was a very unkind thing to say, Joey! Don't look so horrified, I'm sure your Mum won't starve you.


----------



## SuboJvR

ChaosCat said:


> That was a very unkind thing to say, Joey! Don't look so horrified, I'm sure your Mum won't starve you.


We have dropped half a pouch from the daily intake for now and we'll see how we go


----------



## Charity

Waitress service here is awful,










Should have gone to the Cat Café


----------



## blkcat

First time I've caught puss on puss cam. Having a slightly restless sleep by the looks of things. It just makes me want to run straight home!


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny in the cooler morning air:









Bonny at noon:


----------



## Dumpling

Inca having a good clean after this morning's vet visit!


----------



## Dumpling

My handsome boy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> And a loaf for @Mrs Funkin
> View attachment 362738


*squuuueeeeeee* good boy Ollie


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> That was a very unkind thing to say, Joey! Don't look so horrified, I'm sure your Mum won't starve you.


Poor L'il musketeer on a diet 

Great photo of Joey though


----------



## Summercat

@Dumpling 
Gorgeous cats:Cat


----------



## StewieM




----------



## Shrike

Gorgeous cat, StewieM - what's its name?


----------



## StewieM

Shrike said:


> Gorgeous cat, StewieM - what's its name?


Thank you Shrike well on paper he is known as Stewie as in the naughty baby from Family Guy. Because he is VERY naughty haha. Although I call him boo boo. As you all know when talking to our fur babies we all tend to sound like a Teletubby and I started saying "you so cute boo boo" from day one haha. To summarize vet knows him as Stewie me and my loved ones we call him boo boo.


----------



## Dumpling

Summercat said:


> @Dumpling
> Gorgeous cats:Cat


Thank you! I've got three others too! :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat

Leela has just been helping me check on the chickens :Chicken


----------



## Joy84

SuboJvR said:


> What do you mean he said I was podgy?!?!
> 
> View attachment 362747





SuboJvR said:


> We have dropped half a pouch from the daily intake for now and we'll see how we go


How old is Joey?
I thought he's still only young (under 1yo)?
I always thought they can eat as much as they want up to a year as they're growing :Woot


----------



## StewieM

Dumpling said:


> Thank you! I've got three others too! :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat
> 
> Leela has just been helping me check on the chickens :Chicken
> View attachment 362776


And here's me sitting doing nothing haha well done Leela


----------



## StewieM

@Joy84 I thought that too but when my boy was under 1 the vet said he is a little chubby and I need to watch his diet which I thought was stupid he is a very big cat and like you said he was still growing. Now he is a very handsome slim boy haha.


----------



## StewieM

I saw this little beauty the other day I don't know who's baby she is but I had to give her some love


----------



## SuboJvR

Joy84 said:


> How old is Joey?
> I thought he's still only young (under 1yo)?
> I always thought they can eat as much as they want up to a year as they're growing :Woot


That's what I thought. I may start another thread on the topic. It's so hard to know what to do for the best 

Vet also told us that we need to be careful of his teeth if he's not on dry food because dry food helps teeth which I know is tosh but my hubby now wants to introduce some dry...


----------



## Charity

Being good Bunty today and stayed close to home all day as its a sunny day


----------



## Joy84

SuboJvR said:


> That's what I thought. I may start another thread on the topic. It's so hard to know what to do for the best
> 
> Vet also told us that we need to be careful of his teeth if he's not on dry food because dry food helps teeth which I know is tosh but my hubby now wants to introduce some dry...


Here we go again 
I would say change the vet but unfortunately most of them is the same.
What you do is just nod while they say it and (in your head!) tell them where to stuff it 
Or if you do fancy an argument tell them that just because it's crunchy it doesn't mean it cleanses teeth- if it was the case dentists would be on about us eating nothing but crisps (I wish!).
If you want him to crunch on something good for his teeth give him a raw chicken wing or quail every now and again. Logic gel is also good, if you're lucky enough and you can brush his teeth- great, but even if not and he only licks it off your finger it's still beneficial


----------



## Whompingwillow

StewieM said:


> View attachment 362770
> 
> View attachment 362771
> 
> View attachment 362772
> 
> View attachment 362773


Uh oh, is toppy feeling the competition? So similar!


----------



## Whompingwillow

He has started to topple things over and make himself homes wherever he god damn wants, its the funniest new thing. I hope it continues


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> Uh oh, is toppy feeling the competition? So similar!


It comes to us all, we lose out to younger models


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Going further afield
> View attachment 362742
> View attachment 362743
> View attachment 362744
> View attachment 362745


Love these pics - you can really see his MC build!!!! And oh those tabby markings are to die for!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi has made a snakey friend
















And her long time friend the tinsel ball (she doesnt know yet that I hoovered up her favourite one of a kind squishy ball :Nailbiting)


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
The snakes are awesome  A visitor put Biggles snake on a twine string and he loves chasing it.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> The snakes are awesome  A visitor put Biggles snake on a twine string and he loves chasing it.


There's an idea!! Double fun. They will love that, and I have the stuff to do it. Thanks for the good tip


----------



## QOTN

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> The snakes are awesome  A visitor put Biggles snake on a twine string and he loves chasing it.


I think WW has rattlesnakes so they make a noise as well.


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> I think WW has rattlesnakes so they make a noise as well.


Yes they do!


----------



## Summercat

@QOTN I would like to order more snakes in future and will get a rattlesnake as well.:Cat


----------



## LJC675

Good morning from the top of the world


----------



## ChaosCat

LJC675 said:


> Good morning from the top of the world
> 
> View attachment 362875


What a gorgeous morning and what a lucky girl to be able to greet the day from this vantage point!


----------



## LJC675

Some more morning shots of the girls:

Kalex - if I stare really hard that bug might come over here:










Aw mummy, you scared it away, have you got any bugs I can have








No? oh well I'll do a loaf for @Mrs Funkin









Suter - I'm in charge of recycling:








Mummy!!! isn't that catnip ready yet!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, nice loafing there  Oscar nibbled a tonne of cat mint yesterday...maybe it’s a tabby addiction. 

Beautiful girls, I’m staring at the photos and trying to figure how you tell them apart


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha, nice loafing there  Oscar nibbled a tonne of cat mint yesterday...maybe it's a tabby addiction.
> 
> Beautiful girls, I'm staring at the photos and trying to figure how you tell them apart


Glad you wondered about that, too. I think maybe Suter has a little more white around her nose.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, I thought that and her second chest tabby stripe is slightly paler on her left side? 

Peas in a pod


----------



## Charity

The catnip looks like its growing well without the help of Kalex and Suter


----------



## LJC675

@Mrs Funkin @ChaosCat I guess it's one of those things that when you live with them it's actually quite easy. Their temperaments are quite different. Suter is little miss confident and very decisive, she bowls into a room, quite often announcing her arrival with an 'I'm here' yell. If she's going to do something she does it, no messing about.
Kalex is a little more delicate, she announces herself with a dainty little mew and is rubbish at decisions. For example if she wants to get on a lap she'll jump up on the couch then put one foot on the lap, then off, then on, then off, then she'll climb on, then off, then on again, eventually turning round about 5 times before settling. Suter will just arrive and launch from the floor, expecting by the time she lands that you have your legs ready in lap position, within literally a second she will have gone from floor to laying flat down on a lap, normally with eyes shut 'I'm asleep now'

Suter is more 'compact', her fur is closer and she's very 'solid' Kalex is a bit fluffier and has a more 'relaxed shape' Kalex is a lighter brown than Suter.

Here's a pic of them together (oooh, which is which?)










Pretty well no-one can tell them apart except the OH and me, that's why I always have to label my pics.


----------



## ChaosCat

LJC675 said:


> @Mrs Funkin @ChaosCat I guess it's one of those things that when you live with them it's actually quite easy. Their temperaments are quite different. Suter is little miss confident and very decisive, she bowls into a room, quite often announcing her arrival with an 'I'm here' yell. If she's going to do something she does it, no messing about.
> Kalex is a little more delicate, she announces herself with a dainty little mew and is rubbish at decisions. For example if she wants to get on a lap she'll jump up on the couch then put one foot on the lap, then off, then on, then off, then she'll climb on, then off, then on again, eventually turning round about 5 times before settling. Suter will just arrive and launch from the floor, expecting by the time she lands that you have your legs ready in lap position, within literally a second she will have gone from floor to laying flat down on a lap, normally with eyes shut 'I'm asleep now'
> 
> Suter is more 'compact', her fur is closer and she's very 'solid' Kalex is a bit fluffier and has a more 'relaxed shape' Kalex is a lighter brown than Suter.
> 
> Here's a pic of them together (oooh, which is which?)
> 
> View attachment 362890
> 
> 
> Pretty well no-one can tell them apart except the OH and me, that's why I always have to label my pics.


Oh dear, that's a task on your character description not very useful with a photo.
Suter to the left and Kalex to the right?


----------



## LJC675

ChaosCat said:


> Oh dear, that's a task on your character description not very useful with a photo.
> Suter to the left and Kalex to the right?


Yes, spot on. No prize I'm afraid though


----------



## Whompingwillow

Thinking about it..








Oops, mojo got there first... 









Lying flat out on the floor with these 2 watching over me this morning, arent they just lovely


----------



## Charity

It's Thursday. Waiting for the monster bin lorry to come by










Bunty's gone to see it off while Toppy stands guard in case it tries to attack


----------



## Whompingwillow

,


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Your pic didn't load


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Your pic didn't load


I know, sorry I actually didnt mean to post it thats why and deleted. I will post another one though to make up for it


----------



## Whompingwillow

Ball games with saffi this morning


----------



## Shrike

Some pics from this evening - getting hot again in Nottingham!








She's not actually stood in the houseleeks - probably a bit spikey on her tootsies!

















And a nice loaf for Mrs. Funkin whilst supervising me at work.


----------



## Smuge

Their mum was in hospital for over a week, she is now home and they are very pleased about it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Shrike nice loaf there Brooke, thank you - you are so very beautiful 

@Smuge glad to hear your beloved is home. Hopefully having another acute episode will help her operation date to jump up the queue a bit.


----------



## Charity

Here's a rare event. Bunty never ever comes and sits with me in bed at night, especially as the fan is on which she hates but here she is tonight. 










and look where Toppy is, he's got his stroppy look on and is put out by her being with me so won't come in


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> Here's a rare event. Bunty never ever comes and sits with me in bed at night, especially as the fan is on which she hates but here she is tonight.
> 
> View attachment 363035
> 
> 
> and look where Toppy is, he's got his stroppy look on and is put out by her being with me so won't come in
> 
> View attachment 363040


Creased lol. Toppy looking in at you :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Came home to this!!

Oblivious lol!


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 363041
> View attachment 363042
> Came home to this!!
> 
> Oblivious lol!


Someone was definitely waiting for belly scratches.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Here's a rare event. Bunty never ever comes and sits with me in bed at night, especially as the fan is on which she hates but here she is tonight.
> 
> View attachment 363035
> 
> 
> and look where Toppy is, he's got his stroppy look on and is put out by her being with me so won't come in
> 
> View attachment 363040


:Hilarious:Hilarious Aww Toppy don't be a stroppy boy
There's a good girl Bunty xx


----------



## SuboJvR

I dunno how I got so lucky !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, what do you mean you don't understand me? I know, I was resting on my favourite chair in the sunroom but then a pigeon came down and sat on my sofa outside! How rude! So I had to chase it away and now I think I'll sit here for a bit. I know I've never sat here before and I don't usually sit in higher up places but I just fancy it. Today, anyway, tomorrow may we'll be different"

Please excuse my legs! I am clothed! Also poor Oscar's little old man saggy tummy skin is on show! I think that's the only bit of him that gives away his age, his face doesn't.


----------



## Whompingwillow

How to cope in the heat


----------



## Whompingwillow

My little weirdo


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> My little weirdo
> View attachment 363115
> 
> View attachment 363114


Looks like he told you about his day.


----------



## Charity

We were naughty and caught a frog today. Luckily, Mum came to the rescue and frog got away.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> We were naughty and caught a frog today. Luckily, Mum came to the rescue and frog got away.
> 
> View attachment 363117


Oh!! Back on form then! good boy!! But well done @Charity for saving one lucky little frog!!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"It's tummy tickling time!, Oh yes, that's the spot!" Thought Jiggs :Cat


----------



## LJC675

Charity said:


> We were naughty and caught a frog today. Luckily, Mum came to the rescue and frog got away.
> 
> View attachment 363117


OOOH snap. Kalex was playing with something on the patio, turned out to be a frog. She would stare at it then poke it, each time she did it squeaked, really weird noise, initially thought it was kalex squeaking, but it was the frog. Managed to rescue it and take it to safety, about 20 mins later Kalex was staring intently at something else, I thought the frog had come back or it was another one. I was a hedgehog!!! It went under my hydrangea and was making lots of snuffly grunting noises. Kalex was fascinated with the noisy wiggly bush. After about 5 mins it came out and bold as anything marched off in front of Kalex and Suter. The girls really didn't know what to make of it.


----------



## ChaosCat

LJC675 said:


> OOOH snap. Kalex was playing with something on the patio, turned out to be a frog. She would stare at it then poke it, each time she did it squeaked, really weird noise, initially thought it was kalex squeaking, but it was the frog. Managed to rescue it and take it to safety, about 20 mins later Kalex was staring intently at something else, I thought the frog had come back or it was another one. I was a hedgehog!!! It went under my hydrangea and was making lots of snuffly grunting noises. Kalex was fascinated with the noisy wiggly bush. After about 5 mins it came out and bold as anything marched off in front of Kalex and Suter. The girls really didn't know what to make of it.


Hedgehog and cats have a live-and-let-live arrangement here, too. The girls pretend not to be too interested so maybe they have had some experience of the spikes at some time.


----------



## Charity

LJC675 said:


> OOOH snap. Kalex was playing with something on the patio, turned out to be a frog. She would stare at it then poke it, each time she did it squeaked, really weird noise, initially thought it was kalex squeaking, but it was the frog. Managed to rescue it and take it to safety, about 20 mins later Kalex was staring intently at something else, I thought the frog had come back or it was another one. I was a hedgehog!!! It went under my hydrangea and was making lots of snuffly grunting noises. Kalex was fascinated with the noisy wiggly bush. After about 5 mins it came out and bold as anything marched off in front of Kalex and Suter. The girls really didn't know what to make of it.


The first time I picked up a frog and it screamed, it frightened me to death. I'm surprised this one wasn't doing it when Toppy had him in his jaws. The frog played dead for a few seconds then jumped. Bunty found it first on our patio and she was patting it, like Kalex, but she got bored. We moved it to the shrubbery but, unfortunately, that was a mistake as that was where Toppy found it.


----------



## Summercat

I didn't know frogs did that but then again it makes sense.


----------



## Trixie1

Do frogs scream! Suppose I would too if I I saw a big furry creature heading towards me!! We have a few hedgehogs where I live too, lovely to see and quite cute, Haven’t seen many this year, unfortunately, Sam is frightened of them!! When ever he sees one he runs and hides!! maybe he had a bad experience with one too! Bless


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
I think the poor hedgies aren't doing so well in the heat. Do you leave food and water for them?


----------



## Trixie1

Yes,I thought that too I have left lots of water bowls out for them but no food, as next doors cat is likely to eat it, really don’t want him in the garden, he’s the local bully and Sam gets stressed when he sees him! But I’m doing what I can for the hedgehogs


----------



## ChaosCat

Trixie1 said:


> Yes,I thought that too I have left lots of water bowls out for them but no food, as next doors cat is likely to eat it, really don't want him in the garden, he's the local bully and Sam gets stressed when he sees him! But I'm doing what I can for the hedgehogs


I have built a little hut with a rather small entrance and place the hedgehog food in there. There are good instructions to be found on the internet.


----------



## ChaosCat

This one is easy to do:
https://thehedgehog.co.uk/feeding-h...s-dogs-and-foxes-stealing-the-hedgehogs-food/


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> I have built a little hut with a rather small entrance and place the hedgehog food in there. There are good instructions to be found on the internet.


Thanks @ChaosCat good idea, will have a look this weekend, and see what I can find, would like to help them if I can.


----------



## Clairabella

No hedgehogs or frogs in our garden, I’m feeling left out lol xx

I didn’t know frogs screamed either. Where do u they come from then to be in the garden? I thought they needed water lol xx


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jaspers been looking after me today. Don't know what I'd do without him. Gives me a reason to wake up every morning.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Faye1995 said:


> Jaspers been looking after me today. Don't know what I'd do without him. Gives me a reason to wake up every morning.
> View attachment 363130
> View attachment 363131


Good boy jasper xx


----------



## Clairabella

Faye1995 said:


> Jaspers been looking after me today. Don't know what I'd do without him. Gives me a reason to wake up every morning.
> View attachment 363130
> View attachment 363131


Well done Jasper xx good boy for looking after your Mamma x


----------



## Joy84

I thought not seeing hedgehogs was a good thing as they won't be out and about during daytime unless they are poorly?
I don't have much knowledge on the matter but follow Shepreth on facebook and seen this in their posts :Bookworm


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother. It's all been a bit much today, with eating feathers and goodness knows what else and vomming. Then I had my pre bedtime wee and frightened myself and had a serious case of the zoomies...but now here I am in the fan breeze and I think I like it"


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Well punk, do you feel lucky? Well do you?" Thought Jiggs doing his best Clint Eastwood impression.


----------



## Clairabella

Oneinamillion said:


> View attachment 363154
> 
> "Well punk, do you feel lucky? Well do you?" Thought Jiggs doing his best Clint Eastwood impression.


:Hilarious

You sound just like him, Jiggs. Only you are much cuter than him, obviously! Xx


----------



## TriTri

Tessytwoshoes isn't keen on having her picture taken, as she came to me with eye trauma, and she worries the flash may go off, so no flash for this picci taken this morning.


----------



## Clairabella

TriTri said:


> View attachment 363156
> Tessytwoshoes isn't keen on having her picture taken, as she came to me with eye trauma, and she worries the flash may go off, so no flash for this picci taken this morning.


Renaming her to beautiful spice or PrincessTessybeautifulshoes lol x


----------



## ChaosCat

Joy84 said:


> I thought not seeing hedgehogs was a good thing as they won't be out and about during daytime unless they are poorly?
> I don't have much knowledge on the matter but follow Shepreth on facebook and seen this in their posts :Bookworm


They usually go about at dawn, that's right. And that's when I see 'ours', too. The girls and I are early risers. But in this heat they sometimes sleep less, same as we, and go looking for a drink during the day, too.


----------



## SbanR

Letting off energy


----------



## Betty6691

Don't know why you're watching My Cat from Hell mummy. I'm a little angel. Now hurry up and get my second breakfast or I'll deploy my special caterwaul.









Still waiting, just can't get the staff!


----------



## Summercat

@Betty6691 
She is gorgeous :Cat


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Letting off energy
> View attachment 363173
> View attachment 363174
> View attachment 363175


@SbanR - melted <3 He is growing big and strong and even more beautiful (if that's even possible) by the day! Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Betty6691 said:


> Don't know why you're watching My Cat from Hell mummy. I'm a little angel. Now hurry up and get my second breakfast or I'll deploy my special caterwaul.
> View attachment 363176
> 
> 
> Still waiting, just can't get the staff!
> View attachment 363177


I've not heard of this programme but I think i'd like it! Gonna check it out 

She's a gorgeous girl @Betty6691 xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> They usually go about at dawn, that's right. And that's when I see 'ours', too. The girls and I are early risers. But in this heat they sometimes sleep less, same as we, and go looking for a drink during the day, too.


Excuse me Cc but where is your pic of the beautiful piratesses, bonnybell and Anniebell Lol xx named after tinks from Peter Pan lol xx


----------



## Betty6691

Clairabella said:


> I've not heard of this programme but I think i'd like it! Gonna check it out
> 
> She's a gorgeous girl @Betty6691 xx


Amy says she's very flattered and have you got any dreamies?
My Cat From Hell' s on Animal Planet - constantly on repeat. Very good tips for misbehaving/ unhappy pussy cats.


----------



## Clairabella

Betty6691 said:


> Amy says she's very flattered and have you got any dreamies?
> My Cat From Hell' s on Animal Planet - constantly on repeat. Very good tips for misbehaving/ unhappy pussy cats.


Sounds good  thank you xx

And she has the best name in the world  my daughter is Amy too xx


----------



## LJC675

Productive morning with the grinder. to make lots of fresh raw food to fill Suter and Kalex's tummies:


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Excuse me Cc but where is your pic of the beautiful piratesses, bonnybell and Anniebell Lol xx named after tinks from Peter Pan lol xx


Sorry, I have been negligent. I promise I'll take photos today and post them. But they are definitely not elves.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Plans for a lazy saturday


----------



## Summercat

Biggs helping make the bed


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> View attachment 363184
> Biggs helping make the bed


A huge help, I bet it only takes up half the time from doing it on your own.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
He enjoys going under things, duvets, bathmats etc. He saw me put it on the bed and dove right in.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> View attachment 363184
> Biggs helping make the bed


Nice of him to help!


----------



## Dumpling

Snoozing in the sunshine :Cat


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Plans for a lazy saturday
> View attachment 363182
> 
> View attachment 363183


The two gorgeous ones ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> View attachment 363184
> Biggs helping make the bed


There he is  handsome one! Please come here to me Biggs and let me snuffle my face in your fur xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> There he is  handsome one! Please come here to me Biggs and let me snuffle my face in your fur xx


I think I will keep posting photos just to get your comments today :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Sorry, I have been negligent. I promise I'll take photos today and post them. But they are definitely not elves.


But Cc, the baddest ass pirate I know is Captain Hook and your girls can't be him coz he's a boy lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> I think I will keep posting photos just to get your comments today :Hilarious


Yes i know I'm off on one :Hilarious It's chillin me out coz I'm stressed muchly today :Arghh


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Yes i know I'm off on one :Hilarious It's chillin me out coz I'm stressed muchly today :Arghh


Oh dont be stressed. Well, I wont take that away from you but I send you special cuddles from saff, mojo and me. I hope it reaches you and doesnt melt on the way. Mojo will shout it all the way so it will carry over, it should be fine that way. Big love and your stress can F off its not welcome anywhere near uyou thank you very much


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Oh dont be stressed. Well, I wont take that away from you but I send you special cuddles from saff, mojo and me. I hope it reaches you and doesnt melt on the way. Mojo will shout it all the way so it will carry over, it should be fine that way. Big love and your stress can F off its not welcome anywhere near uyou thank you very much


Thank you xx can you ask them to send them on a plane to me as I'm in pawtugal with tom tat lol. The foster is fending for himself and Ed is the best hunter in the world so I'm sure he'll survive without me lol xx


----------



## Dumpling

Hector enjoying the pan cupboard


----------



## Trixie1

Hector’s not silly! Probably found the coolest place around! he is gorgeous!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Thank you xx can you ask them to send them on a plane to me as I'm in pawtugal with tom tat lol. The foster is fending for himself and Ed is the best hunter in the world so I'm sure he'll survive without me lol xx


Ok fine, but we dont do planes. Dont worry, leave it with him and he will do a magic trick to pawtugal for you and tomtat xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

A lot of photos will follow now, direct complaints to @Clairabella, please, she asked for it.

Since the heatwave started about three months ago a refreshing yoghurt lunch is served under the appletree.





































Bonny always finishes first and looks if she can steal something from Annie.









Annie is not amused.


----------



## LeArthur

Just came round the corner into the dining room, to the rug that sporadically appears quite regularly.... :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

That is a cute rug! Looks rather expectant, I think. What can a rug want?


----------



## LeArthur

ChaosCat said:


> That is a cute rug! Looks rather expectant, I think. What can a rug want?


Belly tickles or a face smush. Sometimes both!


----------



## LJC675

My new hedgehog was in the garden again this morning, it seems really bold. Kalex sat watching it for ages as it rummage around on the lawn, then returned to the bush in the corner and snuffled around in there. I know it was mentioned that seeing them out and about may mean they are not well, but I see it when it's still dark, typically I'm up about 3 in the morning, so hopefully this is normal hedgehog time.

Anyway inspired by @ChaosCat I've made a hedgehog feeding station. Nicked a few ideas off the internet. Had all the bits kicking around so made it for free, yippee


----------



## LeArthur

LJC675 said:


> My new hedgehog was in the garden again this morning, it seems really bold. Kalex sat watching it for ages as it rummage around on the lawn, then returned to the bush in the corner and snuffled around in there. I know it was mentioned that seeing them out and about may mean they are not well, but I see it when it's still dark, typically I'm up about 3 in the morning, so hopefully this is normal hedgehog time.
> 
> Anyway inspired by @ChaosCat I've made a hedgehog feeding station. Nicked a few ideas off the internet. Had all the bits kicking around so made it for free, yippee
> 
> View attachment 363216
> View attachment 363215
> View attachment 363214


That looks great!

My dad has hedgehogs visit his garden regularly and he has occasionally seen some in daylight morning hours, usually when it's difficult for them to get food, such as the warm dry weather we have now.

Have you thought about feeding them? They'd enjoy some cat food!


----------



## Summercat

@LJC675 
The hedgies will be happy

@ChaosCat 
Looks lovely :Cat

@lea247 
Like your rug


----------



## QOTN

That is a lovely hedgehog house. A friend of mine has adopted hedgehogs who have lost limbs. Apparently it is very common because people do not look where they are strimming. The hedgehog rescue told her to feed them cat biscuits. She has had to modify their little house to prevent the local cats accessing the food. She has also had to take precautions like strengthening the base of her fences because normally they travel large distances and disabled ones don't stand a chance if they go free but they have had to have the co-operation of two of her neighbours to give them the territory they need. Ponds are another terrible hazard.


----------



## Charity

Chillin' out with Bunty earlier, well, that's not quite accurate when its 28 degrees outside. Excuse my weeds, I leave them there for the frogs to hide in.



















When she's had enough of me, I get dismissed like this


----------



## Joy84

LJC675 said:


> My new hedgehog was in the garden again this morning, it seems really bold. Kalex sat watching it for ages as it rummage around on the lawn, then returned to the bush in the corner and snuffled around in there. I know it was mentioned that seeing them out and about may mean they are not well, but I see it when it's still dark, typically I'm up about 3 in the morning, so hopefully this is normal hedgehog time.
> 
> Anyway inspired by @ChaosCat I've made a hedgehog feeding station. Nicked a few ideas off the internet. Had all the bits kicking around so made it for free, yippee
> 
> View attachment 363216
> View attachment 363215
> View attachment 363214


You are incredible! It looks so professional :Woot



QOTN said:


> That is a lovely hedgehog house. A friend of mine has adopted hedgehogs who have lost limbs. Apparently it is very common because people do not look where they are strimming. The hedgehog rescue told her to feed them cat biscuits. She has had to modify their little house to prevent the local cats accessing the food. She has also had to take precautions like strengthening the base of her fences because normally they travel large distances and disabled ones don't stand a chance if they go free but they have had to have the co-operation of two of her neighbours to give them the territory they need. Ponds are another terrible hazard.


Shepreth always asks for cat food donations, both wet and dry, as long as it's meat not fish flavoured it's ok for them


----------



## Joy84

@ChaosCat what is the refreshing yogurt lunch, please?


----------



## ChaosCat

Joy84 said:


> @ChaosCat what is the refreshing yogurt lunch, please?


It is a bit of zoolove complementary chicken https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/zoolove/wet_cat_food/471000
mixed with a spoonful of yoghurt straight from the fridge. The girls inhale it.


----------



## LJC675

lea247 said:


> That looks great!
> 
> My dad has hedgehogs visit his garden regularly and he has occasionally seen some in daylight morning hours, usually when it's difficult for them to get food, such as the warm dry weather we have now.
> 
> Have you thought about feeding them? They'd enjoy some cat food!


I am going to feed them, I can't give them cat food, well not K&S's as they have raw and I don't fancy leaving that out. I've just got back from pets at home a bought a bag of 'Spike's Dinner' semi moist hedgehog food. So hopefully they'll like that.


----------



## ChaosCat

LJC675 said:


> My new hedgehog was in the garden again this morning, it seems really bold. Kalex sat watching it for ages as it rummage around on the lawn, then returned to the bush in the corner and snuffled around in there. I know it was mentioned that seeing them out and about may mean they are not well, but I see it when it's still dark, typically I'm up about 3 in the morning, so hopefully this is normal hedgehog time.
> 
> Anyway inspired by @ChaosCat I've made a hedgehog feeding station. Nicked a few ideas off the internet. Had all the bits kicking around so made it for free, yippee
> 
> View attachment 363216
> View attachment 363215
> View attachment 363214


That looks great. You don't let ideas get stale.


----------



## Joy84

ChaosCat said:


> It is a bit of zoolove complementary chicken https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/zoolove/wet_cat_food/471000
> mixed with a spoonful of yoghurt straight from the fridge. The girls inhale it.


Sounds great! Going to try it, maybe with tuna for a treat 
Thanks!


----------



## Summercat

I think I will try as well, just natural plain yogurt @ChaosCat ?


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> I think I will try as well, just natural plain yogurt @ChaosCat ?


Yes, exactly.


----------



## ChaosCat

Somebody is teasing Bonny.


----------



## Betty6691

Chloe (Tiny-Panther) chilling out in her favourite tunnel.


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> My new hedgehog was in the garden again this morning, it seems really bold. Kalex sat watching it for ages as it rummage around on the lawn, then returned to the bush in the corner and snuffled around in there. I know it was mentioned that seeing them out and about may mean they are not well, but I see it when it's still dark, typically I'm up about 3 in the morning, so hopefully this is normal hedgehog time.
> 
> Anyway inspired by @ChaosCat I've made a hedgehog feeding station. Nicked a few ideas off the internet. Had all the bits kicking around so made it for free, yippee
> 
> View attachment 363216
> View attachment 363215
> View attachment 363214


That looks very professionally made LJC. Any plans to install a motion activated camera to film the hedgehogs? Then we can have our very own Summerwatch


----------



## LJC675

What do you mean you didn't make this for us!!!!


----------



## LJC675

SbanR said:


> That looks very professionally made LJC. Any plans to install a motion activated camera to film the hedgehogs? Then we can have our very own Summerwatch


That would be good, but poor hedgehog needs to negotiate the two troubles 1st (see pic above) hopefully they'll lose interest soon when it's not an exciting new thing.


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> That would be good, but poor hedgehog needs to negotiate the two troubles 1st (see pic above) hopefully they'll lose interest soon when it's not an exciting new thing.


They're both still as gorgeous as ever:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> Just came round the corner into the dining room, to the rug that sporadically appears quite regularly.... :Cat
> 
> View attachment 363211


Aww I just want to smooch that gorgeous belly xx


----------



## Oneinamillion

"This is one way to stay cool in summer, nice cold leather" thought Jiggs :Cat


----------



## Smuge

Tali has a hard life


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> A lot of photos will follow now, direct complaints to @Clairabella, please, she asked for it.
> 
> Since the heatwave started about three months ago a refreshing yoghurt lunch is served under the appletree.
> View attachment 363202
> 
> View attachment 363203
> View attachment 363204
> View attachment 363205
> View attachment 363206
> 
> Bonny always finishes first and looks if she can steal something from Annie.
> View attachment 363207
> 
> 
> Annie is not amused.
> View attachment 363208


That's better! Well not really better as we could do with a few more please but an improvement lol.

Yes I will handle all complaints about @ChaosCat slacking  please direct them Cat:Cat)
to me........and the inboxes lol.

I would get you some pics of the boys but Ed is outside doing his bit for RSPB :Yawn

And tomtat is on holidays lol xx


----------



## Smuge




----------



## Whompingwillow

Such a smart boy to dress himself like that


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor Mojo is feeling cold!


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Such a smart boy to dress himself like that
> View attachment 363267


That right there is proof that cats are not dull 

Well done handsome boy :Cat :Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

I did have to help him a bit.... he is off to a wedding today


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> I did have to help him a bit.... he is off to a wedding today
> View attachment 363269


Mojo looks really smart, he'll be taken for the bridegroom!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, it smells funny here...but oh, this old sheet looks nice to lie down on. Has human daddy been doing DIY? I am going to just have a leeeeeetle lie down, big yaaaaawwwwn"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Whompingwillow said:


> I did have to help him a bit.... he is off to a wedding today
> View attachment 363269


Oh Mojo, you are such a handsome devil! Nobody could resist you


----------



## SbanR

Going to spam with a few photos now.
Outdoor fun


----------



## SbanR

Pigeons overhead, and stalking one


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR

Jessie seems to be tolerating him quite well
He looks like he loves to climb!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ollie! Oscar says he likes stalking pigeons too, they’re his favourites


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> 
> Jessie seems to be tolerating him quite well
> He looks like he loves to climb!


Jessie will play with him outside but in the house she doesn't want to know. Occasional pawsie beneath the door, but it seldom ends well


----------



## Summercat

Sleeping in his tunnel


----------



## Trixie1

Oh!! what a sweetheart! Obviously had a busy day


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Afternoon nap time he loves his tunnel


----------



## Trixie1

Yes! I can see that! Bless might try and squeeze myself into Sam’s tunnel for a nap, looks nice and cool in there! might be a tight fit though!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny fell asleep while kneeding.


----------



## Soozi

Spot Liddy cat!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> Bonny fell asleep while kneeding.
> View attachment 363305


Oh that belly! It looks so soft  It's hard work being so gorgeous, Bonny.


----------



## SbanR

Soozi said:


> Spot Liddy cat!
> View attachment 363307


I see one ear and the tip of another


----------



## jadeh31

My beautiful babies


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 363323
> View attachment 363324
> View attachment 363325


Aww Little H I know how you feel, it's too hot, isn't it boy. Your slave does look after you though, a lovely cool towel to lay on x


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 363323
> View attachment 363324
> View attachment 363325


That looks like absolute bliss. Sweet dreams


----------



## Whompingwillow

Would you resist kissing this face? I never can


----------



## Summercat

Gorgeous Saffi:Cat


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Would you resist kissing this face? I never can
> View attachment 363335


She does look like she expects a kiss!


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> She does look like she expects a kiss!


She got a few  on the forehead. She loves it


----------



## Whompingwillow

Fallen asleep on the job again. Utterly useless! 








Nope, he really isnt planning to get back to the ironing. Fired


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Fallen asleep on the job again. Utterly useless!
> View attachment 363338
> 
> Nope, he really isnt planning to get back to the ironing. Fired
> View attachment 363339


Ironing in this heat with such a thick coat on- that's really too much to ask. Please don't sack him.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Ironing in this heat with such a thick coat on- that's really too much to ask. Please don't sack him.


Ok fine. He can thank you


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Ok fine. He can thank you


Glad you showed mercy!


----------



## SbanR

@Mrs Funkin is this a loaf?









Or it might be more a Sphinx?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A sphinx I think (and a super cute one at that)  

I look at him and need to give him a sniff. I think he smells of Oreo cookies...


----------



## Charity

How many siestas can one cat have?


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> How many siestas can one cat have?
> 
> View attachment 363352


Don't know about the number, but they can't add up to more than 24 hours in a day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, this bed you bought without realising it is so small is my very favourite bed in the whole world"


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 363353
> "Oh human mother, this bed you bought without realising it is so small is my very favourite bed in the whole world"


Makes it all the cosier I think


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> I did have to help him a bit.... he is off to a wedding today
> View attachment 363269


Oh my god! I missed this yesterday. He's 100% the best man!!


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, it smells funny here...but oh, this old sheet looks nice to lie down on. Has human daddy been doing DIY? I am going to just have a leeeeeetle lie down, big yaaaaawwwwn"
> 
> View attachment 363274
> 
> 
> View attachment 363275
> 
> 
> View attachment 363276


Oscar, tell your human mother that it's hard work being a foreman all day and overseeing human daddy's handywork! Well done gorgeous boy, you have a rest xx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Going to spam with a few photos now.
> Outdoor fun
> 
> View attachment 363286
> View attachment 363287
> View attachment 363288


Words fail me. Just when I think I've seen every beautiful cat going on this forum, along comes Ollie and blows that out of the water. He is amazing xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> View attachment 363296
> Sleeping in his tunnel


Sleeping beauty more like  ❤


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Bonny fell asleep while kneeding.
> View attachment 363305


Good girl making biscuits for your Mamma ❤ You is very beautiful Bonny, even when your busy baking lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Spot Liddy cat!
> View attachment 363307


I can see a perfect ear ❤


----------



## Clairabella

jadeh31 said:


> My beautiful babies
> View attachment 363318


Oh.My. Stunning babies you have there @jadeh31


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 363323
> View attachment 363324
> View attachment 363325


That right there is perfection! Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Would you resist kissing this face? I never can
> View attachment 363335


No not at all and my face would have to be buried in her neck somewhere too lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> How many siestas can one cat have?
> 
> View attachment 363352


J'adore the king of ginger kings. Toppy you are amazeballs xx


----------



## Oneinamillion

Jiggs goes exploring around his Jungle lost city layer. "Dr Livingstone, I presume" Thought Jiggs


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 363411


 Very superior attitude!


----------



## Summercat

@Oneinamillion 
Handsome Jiggs!

@MissyfromMice 
You look high up in the sky


----------



## SbanR

He's a clever boy








He only set paws outside last Wednesday. He went to Jessie's spot too.
However he has yet to get the hang of covering up


----------



## SbanR

Jessie enjoying the evening sun


----------



## Cully

This is what happens when you chase butterflies all day and moths all evening








Sleepzzzzzz!


----------



## QOTN

Cully said:


> This is what happens when you chase butterflies all day and moths all evening
> View attachment 363428
> 
> Sleepzzzzzz!


No time for snakes then?


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> He's a clever boy
> 
> View attachment 363412
> He only set paws outside last Wednesday. He went to Jessie's spot too.
> However he has yet to get the hang of covering up
> View attachment 363413


What a clever boy!!!!

My lot have never realised they can do that!! I'm sure sometimes they have been desperately holding it in lol!!


----------



## Shrike

Warning! Graphic content!

You know how they say you're never more than 10 feet from a rat?








I just hope she hasn't found a nest of them - she went straight back out once she'd made sure it was dead.


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> What a clever boy!!!!
> 
> My lot have never realised they can do that!! I'm sure sometimes they have been desperately holding it in lol!!


That's Jessie's outdoor toilet HB. The smell must have guided him


----------



## Oneinamillion

Shrike said:


> Warning! Graphic content!
> 
> You know how they say you're never more than 10 feet from a rat?
> View attachment 363434
> 
> 
> I just hope she hasn't found a nest of them - she went straight back out once she'd made sure it was dead.


Don't worry, Jiggs kindly bring them to me completely unharmed, then goes to sleep somewhere and let's me deal with them. So, generous of him!:Cat One large one thought that he was hiding perfectly from me, but unfortunately his back legs, bottom and tail where sticking out from under a cupboard that he didn't quite fit under!


----------



## ChaosCat

Shrike said:


> Warning! Graphic content!
> 
> You know how they say you're never more than 10 feet from a rat?
> View attachment 363434
> 
> 
> I just hope she hasn't found a nest of them - she went straight back out once she'd made sure it was dead.


Brooke does look quite pleased with herself. Good of her to bring her Dad something more nourishing than he makes for himself.


----------



## ChaosCat

When young ladies go partying all night:


----------



## Whompingwillow

What mum?








Look at his attitude ! :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

QOTN said:


> No time for snakes then?


Nah, after batting b/flies and moths, no energy for snakes lol. He lives to fight another day


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Is his paw on his hip?:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Is his paw on his hip?:Cat


Yep, it is... I know who not to mess with today....!


----------



## Shrike

ChaosCat said:


> Brooke does look quite pleased with herself. Good of her to bring her Dad something more nourishing than he makes for himself.


Thats not what I use for my ratatouille!


----------



## Summercat

Teenage years, they want you all the time before, now he is too busy:Headphone


----------



## ThreatLevelMidnight

Our handsome boy Lewis ...










He was a stray that was very matted, had mites & fleas, bad eyes (conjunctivitis) and had 2 front teeth removed. He had to have a trim to look his best, so I'm looking forward to his fur growing back to see him in all his glory.

He's settled in really well over the last few days and looks much happier than he did in the Cat's Protection just a few days ago!


----------



## Summercat

@ThreatLevelMidnight 
He is a handsome boy


----------



## Cully

ThreatLevelMidnight said:


> Our handsome boy Lewis ...
> 
> View attachment 363475
> 
> 
> He was a stray that was very matted, had mites & fleas, bad eyes (conjunctivitis) and had 2 front teeth removed. He had to have a trim to look his best, so I'm looking forward to his fur growing back to see him in all his glory.
> 
> He's settled in really well over the last few days and looks much happier than he did in the Cat's Protection just a few days ago!


He's a fine looking boy. I see future mischief in those gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Cully

Shrike said:


> Warning! Graphic content!
> 
> You know how they say you're never more than 10 feet from a rat?
> View attachment 363434
> 
> 
> I just hope she hasn't found a nest of them - she went straight back out once she'd made sure it was dead.


I don't mind what gifts Misty brings in for me, except a live mouse or rat, and especially one which could unexpectedly become many more whilst being my uninvited guest, if you get my drift!:Arghh


----------



## lymorelynn

Just received a couple of photos today of Ruby's sister, Pearl (now known as Katsu) It was their first birthday last week :Cat I didn't forget but I was busy waiting for Cleo's second litter to arrive


----------



## ChaosCat

She‘s all legs on the first photo. Getting up must take a while to sort those tentacles.
:Kiss


----------



## Cully

lymorelynn said:


> Just received a couple of photos today of Ruby's sister, Pearl (now known as Katsu) It was their first birthday last week :Cat I didn't forget but I was busy waiting for Cleo's second litter to arrive
> View attachment 363491
> View attachment 363492


She looks like a new born giraffe in the first photo,all legs. And that look she's giving me in the second tells me she heard what I said! Sorry Katsu, I meant ballerina legs.


----------



## ThreatLevelMidnight

Cully said:


> He's a fine looking boy. I see future mischief in those gorgeous eyes.


Haha @Cully, it's funny you say that. He's already showing his mischievous side now he's comfortable!


----------



## Cully

ThreatLevelMidnight said:


> Haha @Cully, it's funny you say that. He's already showing his mischievous side now he's comfortable!


Well we love pics of mischief on here, the more the merrier lol.


----------



## Charity

She's beautiful, how lovely to get an update


----------



## Summercat




----------



## Pauline Logan

My 7 month old cat and 10 week old kitten 8 days in and first snoozing session together


----------



## Charity

Pauline Logan said:


> My 7 month old cat and 10 week old kitten 8 days in and first snoozing session together


That's lovely, you're lucky they are friends so soon


----------



## Pauline Logan

Charity said:


> That's lovely, you're lucky they are friends so soon


I know last week was touch and go as My little 7 month old Mr Tux was a little territorial and liked little Oreo a little to much but used lots of the introduction tips from threads on here and last three days he meows if he cant find him and at the spare bedroom door at 4.30am for us to let Oreo out to play. Its def a bromance


----------



## Pauline Logan

Pauline Logan said:


> I know last week was touch and go as My little 7 month old Mr Tux was a little territorial and liked little Oreo a little to much but used lots of the introduction tips from threads on here and last three days he meows if he cant find him and at the spare bedroom door at 4.30am for us to let Oreo out to play. Its def a bromance on the cards
> Ps very first time they snoozed together today


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur was having a wash and then I think the fish in the tank distracted him! He was so keen to watch he forgot to put his leg down


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> Just received a couple of photos today of Ruby's sister, Pearl (now known as Katsu) It was their first birthday last week :Cat I didn't forget but I was busy waiting for Cleo's second litter to arrive
> View attachment 363491
> View attachment 363492


She's got the legs any supermodel would be proud of. 
Gorgeous girl & so lovely you get updates on your babies x


----------



## Clairabella

Oneinamillion said:


> Jiggs goes exploring around his Jungle lost city layer. "Dr Livingstone, I presume" Thought Jiggs
> View attachment 363407
> View attachment 363408
> View attachment 363409


He has the most striking lovely eyes x


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Jessie enjoying the evening sun
> 
> View attachment 363414


Awww Jessie babyyyy ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Shrike said:


> Warning! Graphic content!
> 
> You know how they say you're never more than 10 feet from a rat?
> View attachment 363434
> 
> 
> I just hope she hasn't found a nest of them - she went straight back out once she'd made sure it was dead.


Well done Gorgeous girl lol. That's very nice of you to bring your slave a gift for taking such good care of you lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Just making sure I am fine. He has been very strict with me today


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Beautiful pic, hope you all are doing ok in the heat.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Beautiful pic, hope you all are doing ok in the heat.


Thank you @Summercat they arent doing too bad actually... I think I am not doing as well as they are!


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Sometimes when I have a migraine, I take a pillow or similar and lay down on a tile or stone floor. The coolness helps.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Sometimes when I have a migraine, I take a pillow or similar and lay down on a tile or stone floor. The coolness helps.


God I wish I had a stone cold floor! Thats a clever idea though thank you. I have the fan on now, and ice I dont have tiles or stone sadly just wood and carpet x


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> God I wish I had a stone cold floor! Thats a clever idea though thank you. I have the fan on now, and ice I dont have tiles or stone sadly just wood and carpet x


Hope you're ok xx glad my butty is keeping his eyes on you.

Head in a sink of freezing cold too water until ur head stings, very near the point where u get brain freeze lol. No word of a lie, it was the only ever thing which would ease it for me xx

Tap water that was meant to be! Plug in, fill ur sink to about halfway then as above xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Ok fine I will go put my head in the sink. Who said I have a migraine though? :Hilarious All this care, I cant handle it. 
I will take tjhe advice though, thank you this heat does do my head in quite literally sometimes


----------



## Whompingwillow

I'm on it @Clairabella


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Ok fine I will go put my head in the sink. Who said I have a migraine though? :Hilarious All this care, I cant handle it.
> I will take tjhe advice though, thank you this heat does do my head in quite literally sometimes


Ok fine no one said migraine lol I just assumed. Don't worry just put ur head in the sink anyway lol. Fuming lol


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Ok fine no one said migraine lol I just assumed. Don't worry just put ur head in the sink anyway lol. Fuming lol


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Rage


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> I'm on it @Clairabella


Good lol forgive me for caring lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Good lol forgive me for caring lol xx


Ay, I meant I am on the idea of my head in the sink! God this is going downhill rapidly. And I wouldnt want to be at the end of a fuming welsh!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Oh I thought you said god forgive me :Hilarious 
:Kiss:Kiss Promise. Ok fine - thank you


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Oh I thought you said god forgive me :Hilarious
> :Kiss:Kiss Promise. Ok fine - thank you


Honestly it's fine! Lol


----------



## Whompingwillow

Now lets hope I rememebr to turn the tap off








Proof that I am obedient of good advice


----------



## Summercat

I never heard of the water trick, will try that sometime @Clairabella 

Hope everyone feels better soon:Nurse


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo is very concerned


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> I never heard of the water trick, will try that sometime @Clairabella
> 
> Hope everyone feels better soon:Nurse


I used to suffer so bad with migraines growing up. Would be violently sick too and I found relief with the freezing water thing. It wouldn't cure it completely but take away that nauseous feeling, cool me down and take the intensity of the headache away so it felt bit more bearable xx


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Now lets hope I rememebr to turn the tap off
> View attachment 363522
> 
> Proof that I am obedient of good advice


That's the way! Just remember to take ur head out of the water lol xx


----------



## huckybuck

Stick a few apples in the sink and you can pretend it’s halloween!!!!


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Stick a few apples in the sink and you can pretend it's halloween!!!!


:Hilarious :Hilarious

I'm getting a bit worried here, her head has been under about 6 minutes lol x


----------



## Oneinamillion

"I have been waiting oh so long today for you to come home, it seemed like forever!! It's now time for playtime!!!! Look how cute I can be!!!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I once drove home thirty miles with a migraine...I got to the supermarket pharmacy near home and promptly vommed all over the floor.

The shame.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> I once drove home thirty miles with a migraine...I got to the supermarket pharmacy near home and promptly vommed all over the floor.
> 
> The shame.


That sounds awful though. I do know migraines too well, so know how awful that must have been.


----------



## Summercat

You are cute Jiggs :Cat


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> I once drove home thirty miles with a migraine...I got to the supermarket pharmacy near home and promptly vommed all over the floor.
> 
> The shame.


Not nice Mrs F :Arghh That sounds like it had been a corker of a migraine. Anyone who has ever had a migraine will sympathise with you on that one! Could've been worse though lol could've chucked up once inside the pharmacy lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

There were 3 in the bed and the human one said, roll over....roll over 










So the one rolled over and then got out ( to check on the fosters lol.....)

To come back and find that this one is in position to tuck his Mamma back in lol










Whilst the other one:










I think he does love me really lol.

Well I certainly do him and his brother that's for sure ❤❤


----------



## ChaosCat

This is where Annie often used to rest until three months ago when the heatwave started. Today we have some rain at last, the air is a little cooler and there's Annie back between my feet.


----------



## Whompingwillow

You gonna play with me or what??








Drunkard falling down the stairs








Hi saffi, look at me!








Unimpressed


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo is already drunk at this time of morning? No wonder, really, as nobody plays with him ever.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Mojo is already drunk at this time of morning? No wonder, really, as nobody plays with him ever.



(I do not know why this purple face is always smirking )


----------



## LJC675

Uh oh, who is this, not seen this little one before, sitting on Kalex and Suter's shed.









Well the little tag team swung into action, Kalex up the pole, snuck up over the roof a peered over the ridge. Suter Jumped on the fence. The little visitor dashed off, but K&S maintained guard duty for about 20 mins, patrolling the perimeters to make sure the visitor was certain who's turf it is.


----------



## LJC675

Mummy snapped off a piece of the catnip plant that was broken and a bit shrivelled:
Kalex, mmmmmm this smells good, 
Suter - what you got, can I have a go. 
Kalex - naff off it's mine, you go and make sure that other cat hasn't come back.








Kalex - hmmm where the dickens did that go
Suter - Ha ha sucker, you snooze you lose.








MMMM we likez cat nip


----------



## Whompingwillow

I could hear him... but couldnt find him anywhere!








He is moaning about not being able to get down


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> I could hear him... but couldnt find him anywhere!
> View attachment 363558
> 
> He is moaning about not being able to get down


How did he get up then?


----------



## Smuge

They seem to have forgiven me for yesterdays bath


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> How did he get up then?


He is a very good jumper... he doesnt think about What he will do once he is up there. He gets into these situations often
The alternative explanation is that he is laughing at me not being able to find him according to @Clairabella 
one of my sisters is convinced she knows everything they are thinking, I can only guess


----------



## SbanR

Off to climb a tree


----------



## LJC675

SbanR said:


> Off to climb a tree
> 
> View attachment 363626
> View attachment 363627
> View attachment 363628
> View attachment 363629


Blimey - bet you were wondering if you were going to have to get up there after him. Look at him go.


----------



## SbanR

And this is what happens when you run out of leash


----------



## SbanR

Just chilling


----------



## ChaosCat

@Mrs Funkin 
The first ever loaf I've seen here, didn't last long, but it was there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> @Mrs Funkin
> The first ever loaf I've seen here, didn't last long, but it was there.
> View attachment 363642


Oh Bonny, so beautiful  Perhaps you can loaf a bit now it's (hopefully) cooled down in Germany too.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Bonny, so beautiful  Perhaps you can loaf a bit now it's (hopefully) cooled down in Germany too.


It has cooled down from 38 degrees yesterday to 26 degrees today. And nobody is happier about it than Bonny, she hated the heat.


----------



## Pauline Logan

Nine days in and my 7 month Mr Tux giving 10 week old Oreo a bath


----------



## ChaosCat

Pauline Logan said:


> Nine days in and my 7 month Mr Tux giving 10 week old Oreo a bath


That's great! They look like a good team.


----------



## Charity

They've got the whole garden but they both have to sit in here, bit of a snug fit


----------



## Pauline Logan

ChaosCat said:


> That's great! They look like a good team.


I am really pleased that they seem to have taken to each other so well fingers crossed it continues lovelly to watch wwe friendship forming


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## Jaf

I am far, far too hot...and Sausage is comfy so I've no chance of cooling down.


----------



## ChaosCat

More vigorous games are in order again.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Left a bit, right a bit, just there! That's the spot" Thought Jiggs (Jiggs using me as his own personal scratching post!)


----------



## SbanR

More trees!
And another outdoor wee


----------



## SbanR

Playing with his big sister























Tired


----------



## ChaosCat

Ollie enjoys life! What a happy kitten he is.


----------



## SbanR

He and Jessie played tag just like your two CC but the poor boy was brought to a sprawling stop several times when his mum couldn't run fast enough and the tape ran out


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> He and Jessie played tag just like your two CC but the poor boy was brought to a sprawling stop several times when his mum couldn't run fast enough and the tape ran out


With a little more training she might get a little better, keep it up Ollie boy!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> With a little more training she might get a little better, keep it up Ollie boy!


I'm not young like you CC. I think I did quite well running through the long grasses and dried plants


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> I'm not young like you CC. I think I did quite well running through the long grasses and dried plants


I am envious. I have only a couple of years on you and I can barely walk. Ollie is going to be your fitness instructor as well as all his other qualities.


----------



## SbanR

QOTN said:


> I am envious. I have only a couple of years on you and I can barely walk. Ollie is going to be your fitness instructor as well as all his other qualities.


He keeps me fully occupied, as well as being a drain on my purse:Jawdrop


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> He keeps me fully occupied, as well as being a drain on my purse:Jawdrop


Money well spent.


----------



## Shrike

Brooke rotates her sleeping spots, often sleeps in the same place for weeks then completely changes it. This summer she has mostly been under the spare bed for some reason that must make sense to her - it's just bare carpet under there. But this last week or so its been on the bathroom mats - a dodgy place to kip when her Slave is apt to wander in blurry eyed in the middle of the night for a pee!








It's not like its cool either - the mats are very warm and the tiles are vinyl! If she'd wanted cool during the heatwave the kitchen ceramic tiles would've been super!


----------



## ChaosCat

Shrike said:


> Brooke rotates her sleeping spots, often sleeps in the same place for weeks then completely changes it. This summer she has mostly been under the spare bed for some reason that must make sense to her - it's just bare carpet under there. But this last week or so its been on the bathroom mats - a dodgy place to kip when her Slave is apt to wander in blurry eyed in the middle of the night for a pee!
> View attachment 363692
> 
> It's not like its cool either - the mats are very warm and the tiles are vinyl! If she'd wanted cool during the heatwave the kitchen ceramic tiles would've been super!


Cats! They will never do what you'd expect them to do! But there surely must be a better place with less risk of being stepped on.


----------



## Joy84

Shrike said:


> Brooke rotates her sleeping spots, often sleeps in the same place for weeks then completely changes it. This summer she has mostly been under the spare bed for some reason that must make sense to her - it's just bare carpet under there.


It's funny, Phoebe is exactly the same- finds a new spot, makes it THE place for some time, then swiftly forgets about it ...
And yes, during the heatwave she was also mostly found under my Mum's sofa bed, on carpeted floor in the very corner by the wall


----------



## Whompingwillow

I have my eye on you, feather


----------



## immum

Milo has decided my garden chair is the best place to sleep









And Indie prefers a fleece blanket. Why would you choose fleece when it's 30 degrees outside?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Marshmallow moon cloud


----------



## Charity

Bring out the garden waste bin and you can guarantee someone will sit on it....birdwatching igeon


----------



## Purplecatlover

It's a hard life! Zzzz


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Marshmallow moon cloud
> View attachment 363763


Fluffed up fluffy cotton ball of cotton candy :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Faye1995 said:


> It's a hard life! Zzzz
> View attachment 363775


Beautiful boy xx


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Marshmallow moon cloud
> View attachment 363763


I want to eats her feet's lol xx


----------



## Pauline Logan

Day 10 Mr Tux and Oreo are enjoying some sunworshiping together the simple things in life


----------



## Forester

I think that he approves of *his *new carpet.


----------



## Trixie1

Pauline Logan said:


> Day 10 Mr Tux and Oreo are enjoying some sunworshiping together the simple things in life


I love these two!! They are so cute together!!


----------



## urbantigers

Kito looking very majestic and showing that he's not "little Kito" anymore.


----------



## ChaosCat

He was the original model for the Sphinx of Gizah, I‘m sure!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Took my self on a walk this evening to try and clear my head. It was beautiful


----------



## Pauline Logan

Trixie1 said:


> I love these two!! They are so cute together!!


They just adore each other we have been very lucky


----------



## Oneinamillion

Jiggs dreaming "what am I going to do tonight? The same thing I do every night. Think of a new plan to take over the world!!"
:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Oneinamillion said:


> Jiggs dreaming "what am I going to do tonight? The same thing I do every night. Think of a new plan to take over the world!!"
> :Cat
> View attachment 363814


Wouldn't be such a very bad thing, considering some of the politicians around who think they should rule all world. I'd go with Jiggs any time.


----------



## Whompingwillow

"Please don't judge how I like to spend my weekend"








"Now get me a glass wont you"


----------



## ChaosCat

Saffi, I wouldn’t judge, but it really isn’t good for you.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Saffi, I wouldn't judge, but it really isn't good for you.


She isnt listening to you she's already on her 3rd glass


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> She isnt listening to you she's already on her 3rd glass


I won't like that!


----------



## LJC675

A massive removal van has turned up next door, we need to keep an eye on that!!!


----------



## SbanR

Jessie staging a takeover of Ollie's bed


----------



## ewelsh

Site Foreman!










They obviously aren't working fast enough by the look on Loulou's face :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Crack the whip Loulou, you tell them who's boss


----------



## Whompingwillow

Life is unfair for mojo when this is the furthest you are allowed to go up a tree


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

Its pouring with rain, hooray says me, but not the kits who want to be outside.

_Watching and waiting_









_Got fed up







_


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Right, its play time and I am going to bug you until you start playing" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Psygon

We got this ..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07F2G7ZHT?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title

And the tonks love it


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> Site Foreman!
> 
> View attachment 363831
> 
> 
> They obviously aren't working fast enough by the look on Loulou's face :Hilarious:Hilarious
> View attachment 363832


Hahaha this is great :-D


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I see you've brought me a pressie home from work! What do you mean it's to put all the food I won't eat in so that you can take it to the shelter on Sunday? Errrm, I'm not going back there and you can't make me...so I guess I'll get out then!"


----------



## SbanR

Sleeping beauties


----------



## Charity

Bigger sleeping beauties


----------



## huckybuck

Sorry it's blurred!!!!
Love my new tent!!


----------



## Joy84

The heatwave is finally over and I've got my cuddle monster back!
Last night








And this morning
Doh, for some reason the second pic won't attach properly


----------



## Charity

It comes up if you press it, though its upside down.


----------



## ewelsh

I pressed it and what a lovely photo x


----------



## Summercat

@Joy84 
Yes, the pic comes up when clicked and Phoebe looks lovely on your duvet.


----------



## Shrike

Joy84 said:


> The heatwave is finally over and I've got my cuddle monster back!
> Last night
> View attachment 363903
> 
> And this morning
> Doh, for some reason the second pic won't attach properly


Yes, Brooke too sat on me for a few hours last night! Good to be back to normal!


----------



## Charity

Toppy's had a nice brush, now he's so relaxed he just wants to doze


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy catching a sunbeam


----------



## blkcat

Robo fish got a little attention today


----------



## blkcat

Psygon said:


> We got this ..
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07F2G7ZHT?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title
> 
> And the tonks love it
> View attachment 363869
> View attachment 363870
> View attachment 363871
> View attachment 363872
> View attachment 363873


Ohhh! It's like a ripple rug, that's so exciting! I was looking for those on Blk's birthday, but couldn't find them in the UK. *Adds to Christmas wish list*

What does it feel like, does it feel much different to a playmat or carpet? I had wondered if I could make one.

I hope they have a ton more fun with it


----------



## Shrike

"Slave has decide to hack away at my hunting grounds! I'll supervise him from the Catnip"









"Just a little roll in the good stuff whilst supervising!"









"For Cat's Sake Slave! I am here, you know!"









"Seems a safer spot away from that maniac!"








"Full on supervising is such hard work - Zzzzzz"


----------



## Clairabella

Love this robot fish and @Psygons rug/tent.

@Psygon are they not available in the U.K.? I clicked on the link and it said unavailable x


----------



## blkcat

Clairabella said:


> Love this robot fish and @Psygons rug/tent.
> 
> @Psygon are they not available in the U.K.? I clicked on the link and it said unavailable x


I think you might need prime to order it. When I'm logged into my prime account it says i can order with free delivery, but that it will take longer than usual. If I log out it's unavailable 

You could try a prime trial if you haven't had one this year.


----------



## Clairabella

blkcat said:


> I think you might need prime to order it. When I'm logged into my prime account it says i can order with free delivery, but that it will take longer than usual. If I log out it's unavailable
> 
> You could try a prime trial if you haven't had one this year.


Ah fab, thank you. I've got prime already so i'll give that a try, thank you xx


----------



## Pauline Logan

Two weeks today since we got little Oreo for our boy Mr Tux he just loves his wee friend


----------



## Charity

Pauline Logan said:


> Two weeks today since we got little Oreo for our boy Mr Tux he just loves his wee friend


Love that second pic, Mr Tux must be a very sweet boy.


----------



## Pauline Logan

He is just an abs beautiful wee personality he loves company comes to see everyone who visits the house and would miaow when we were leaving him, so my son and i convinced my OH he needed a wee friend so glad we did two weeks in and its like Oreo has always been here


----------



## Whompingwillow

My little loves being looked after and photographed by new friends spoiling them


----------



## Charity

As its pouring with rain, Bunty has decided indoors is best today. One of her favourite places is on the window cill behind the curtain in the bedroom where she's hidden completely by my wardrobe. She's got as far back as you can get and, if you didn't know she went there, you'd never find her if you were looking.









_Go away, you're not supposed to know I'm here_


----------



## SbanR

Meeting Jessie's friend, Crunchie


----------



## huckybuck

The bag thief strikes again!!


----------



## huckybuck

Leaving a trail of potatoes in his wake!!!!

Yum yum.... nope not me Mum!!


----------



## Smuge

Tali a year ago today









Tali today


----------



## Clairabella

Just a night awake watching this beauty ❤

He'll always be my number 1 - Tom tat :Kiss Could just kiss his face off :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, you and human daddy are so naughty! Out until 1am and then making me have late breakfast (I'm ignoring my late supper, you need to be on schedule!)! I suppose you think playing in the garden with this fake birdie thing will help me forgive you? I'll show it who is the boss!"

Oscar still doesn't much like Da Bird but he will do his little "meep" at it if it's outside. Inside he's terrified of it still. So we only do it outside. Oh and please excuse the state of my petunias and verbena, they got well and truly battered by the storms


----------



## ChaosCat

Oscar dear, I‘m shocked to hear about the neglect you have to bear. No wonder you didn’t feel like playing with your human dad to humour him. Let him play with his feathers all alone if he likes it so much.


----------



## ChaosCat

A little mid morning nap after roaming the garden for some hours.


----------



## Charity

_Oh no, it's raining AGAIN! That's two days running. What are we going to do?_









_No idea but its going to be a long day_









_Where you going?









Back to bed







_


----------



## ewelsh

Loving the Toppy and Bunty saga, it reminds me of my comic magazines when I was young and having to wait a whole week for the next instalment 



I think we should have a DAILY Toppy and Bunty thread


----------



## Trixie1

I do love to see the photos and captions here, always bring a smile to my face hopefully the rain will stop soon and Gorgeous Toppy and Bunty can head off out!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Back home from a weekend away and I cant tell you how happy I am to see the cats. Mojo is especially happy to see me, he struggled with me going more then saffi. I do not know why I predicted the opposite

GOBBLING a cheeky junk food meal. He didnt eat much over the weekend so was hungry, the poor lad 








He was so excited to be outside, he even put up with the rain 

















Settling down after a play, a walk outside and a big meal. I lay my head on him and he spent about 5 minutes licking my face with his sandy tongue and stinky breath. 








My lillel baby boy








Saffi got lots of cuddles too though of course and a play and some treats, no photos though. Its mojo time!


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Very sweet gorgeous Mojo missed his Mum


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Very sweet gorgeous Mojo missed his Mum


He is a baby. I should have known! He is a sensitive wee soul, they both are really but saffi barely noticed I was gone from what I heard by their very lovely sitters. Successful first time leaving them though, they were cared for really well


----------



## Whompingwillow

Play time opportunity


----------



## lymorelynn

I can see you


----------



## Clairabella

lymorelynn said:


> I can see you
> View attachment 364087


Oh my god ❤


----------



## Jaf

Ahh kittens to cheer us all up


----------



## Whompingwillow

lymorelynn said:


> I can see you
> View attachment 364087


Awww what a tiny mouse!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Little polar bear


----------



## Whompingwillow

And my little weirdo (sorry, lion!)


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> And my little weirdo (sorry, lion!)
> View attachment 364096
> 
> View attachment 364095


What breed is he?


----------



## Clairabella

He is actually the beautifulest weirdo I know lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> What breed is he?


Is that an actual question


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Is that an actual question


Yes of course  I want to know what breed of lion he is lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

I mean of cat he is lol


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Yes of course  I want to know what breed of lion he is lol xx


A weird one you wont have heard of it


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> Yes of course  I want to know what breed of lion he is lol xx


He's a very rare Kurilion Bobtail Lion! Don't ask about the genetics!


----------



## Whompingwillow

I got back to the most organised cat food cupboard.. and it wasnt me. Maybe I should go away all the time


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> He's a very rare Kurilion Bobtail Lion! Don't ask about the genetics!


No why didnt I think of that!!


----------



## Clairabella

Who did U have catsitting for you? Cinderella? Lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> I got back to the most organised cat food cupboard.. and it wasnt me. Maybe I should go away all the time
> View attachment 364097


Maybe once a month, or at least after you have just stocked up.


----------



## Clairabella

I’m gonna google this and find a picture lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Maybe once a month, or at least after you have just stocked up.


Its a good idea. I will make the suggestion:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

He's a happy boy. After being a sad strop most the weekend whilst I was away, I am very happy too








I will stop bombarding this thread now...


----------



## Joy84

Whompingwillow said:


> I got back to the most organised cat food cupboard.. and it wasnt me. Maybe I should go away all the time
> View attachment 364097


Wow! what a change :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Whompingwillow said:


> He's a happy boy. After being a sad strop most the weekend whilst I was away, I am very happy too
> View attachment 364099
> 
> I will stop bombarding this thread now...


Errrr, no! More Mojo! More please (and Saffi too).


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Who did U have catsitting for you? Cinderella? Lol xx


Or Mary Poppins!?x


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> Errrr, no! More Mojo! More please (and Saffi too).


Ok fine...































Snakey times  i just missed them too much


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> I can see you
> View attachment 364087


Oh my, so adorably cute xx


----------



## Cully

I'm sitting on the floor to watch TV tonight. Didn't have the heart to move her


----------



## Whompingwillow

I think mojo is a little shocked by something... nevertheless, my trusty companions


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, I’d like to know what he’s seen!


----------



## Oneinamillion

One very content Jiggs :Yawn


----------



## LJC675

Advanced notice - no frogs were hurt in the making of this production, mummy scooped it up and relocated pretty quickly (much to Kalex's dismay). Kalex just prods them with her paw (claws retracted) to make them jump.

Ooooh , look it's another one of those bouncing pebble things:









Hmmm, it's not working, what if I give it a little prod:








Come on froggy, jump:








Wow, it's fast:









One last little look before mummy spoils my fun:


----------



## LJC675

Whompingwillow said:


> I got back to the most organised cat food cupboard.. and it wasnt me. Maybe I should go away all the time
> View attachment 364097


I've been told that I have OCD by the OH, friends etc (clearly I don't) I love organised cupboards (well, organised anything really), so I think If i'd have been looking after your kids I might have done the same thing. I very sadly have a weakness for containers, my OH thinks it's hilarious how excited I get about new containers.

OK 'sad' confession over, not sure what they mean, here's a pic of one of my kitchen cupboards. My fridge and freezer are similarly 'sorted' oops. Oh, and I even own my own label maker, I love it


----------



## Whompingwillow

LJC675 said:


> I've been told that I have OCD (clearly I don't) I love organised cupboards (well, organised anything really), so I think If i'd have been looking after your kids I might have done the same thing. I very sadly have a weakness for containers, my OH thinks it's hilarious how excited I get about new containers.
> 
> OK 'sad' confession over, not sure what they mean, here's a pic of one of my kitchen cupboards. My fridge and freezer are similarly 'sorted' oops. Oh, and I even own my own label maker, I love it
> 
> View attachment 364139


Omg that looks like a dream! You can come anytime  I am not surprised that you are organised like that actually  you are definitely an inspiration...


----------



## Whompingwillow

Having fun knocking sellotape off the table








Good morning from mojo 








Loads of fun to be had with my shoelace on our way outside 








He is bonkers...








I think its safe to say he has had a pretty good morning before 9am. Saffi is being a snoozy lazy lady in the meantime


----------



## ebonycat

LJC675 said:


> I've been told that I have OCD by the OH, friends etc (clearly I don't) I love organised cupboards (well, organised anything really), so I think If i'd have been looking after your kids I might have done the same thing. I very sadly have a weakness for containers, my OH thinks it's hilarious how excited I get about new containers.
> 
> OK 'sad' confession over, not sure what they mean, here's a pic of one of my kitchen cupboards. My fridge and freezer are similarly 'sorted' oops. Oh, and I even own my own label maker, I love it
> 
> View attachment 364139


Wow that's neat, love it


----------



## SbanR

Ollie followed the mop around last night until he got mopped once too often


----------



## SbanR

Ollie's bitten through the cord of @QOTN sachet of catnip


----------



## LJC675

SbanR said:


> Ollie's bitten through the cord of @QOTN sachet of catnip
> 
> View attachment 364158
> View attachment 364159


Uh oh, but he's sooooo cute


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> Ollie's bitten through the cord of @QOTN sachet of catnip
> 
> View attachment 364158
> View attachment 364159


Oh dear, even Bess doesn't tackle leather cord.


----------



## ChaosCat

LJC675 said:


> I've been told that I have OCD by the OH, friends etc (clearly I don't) I love organised cupboards (well, organised anything really), so I think If i'd have been looking after your kids I might have done the same thing. I very sadly have a weakness for containers, my OH thinks it's hilarious how excited I get about new containers.
> 
> OK 'sad' confession over, not sure what they mean, here's a pic of one of my kitchen cupboards. My fridge and freezer are similarly 'sorted' oops. Oh, and I even own my own label maker, I love it
> 
> View attachment 364139


Would you fancy a holiday in Germany maybe? Very lovely motorcycle routes around Dortmund. I can recommend going to Hohensyburg while you are here and when you are done with putting my household into order.


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny is sleeping off the stress of a vet visit. She had an abscess on her chest, poor little thing.


----------



## Tomtat and Edwards dister

@ChaosCat I had your gift in the mail today and I'm soo unbelievably grateful thank you xxxxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Tomtat and Edwards dister said:


> @ChaosCat I had your gift in the mail today and I'm soo unbelievably grateful thank you xxxxx
> 
> View attachment 364175


You are very, very welcome, @Tomtat and Edwards dister! Glad you like it! xxx


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> I can see you
> View attachment 364087


What...soooooo sweet. Hello little one!

who is this?what have I missed?xx


----------



## SbanR

QOTN said:


> Oh dear, even Bess doesn't tackle leather cord.


Perhaps it's the leather that attracted him!!
Any suggestions as to where I could get strips of leather to test this theory?


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> Perhaps it's the leather that attracted him!!
> Any suggestions as to where I could get strips of leather to test this theory?


I'll send you some. Do you need any more valerian????


----------



## SbanR

Morning games


----------



## ewelsh

Gosh he has grown! Jessie looking beautiful as ever xx


----------



## SbanR

QOTN said:


> I'll send you some. Do you need any more valerian????


You're very kind. Yes please to the leather, No Thank You to the Valerian:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious. I have some catnip to refill the sack and plan to tie it up with ribbon

He's teething. Always chewing on the twigs when he's up the oak


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Gosh he has grown! Jessie looking beautiful as ever xx


Off to THAT PLACE tomorrow for ze snip:Jawdrop


----------



## SbanR

First appearance of this very friendly boy. A Burmese? He let me fuss him Lovely coat


----------



## Whompingwillow

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I turned around just now and saffi is STARING AT ME :Nailbiting what have I done :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious she stayed like that for what felt like a while. Two minutes earlier she was darting about and flying up in the air. What a weirdo!


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I turned around just now and saffi is STARING AT ME :Nailbiting what have I done :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious she stayed like that for what felt like a while. Two minutes earlier she was darting about and flying up in the air. What a weirdo!
> View attachment 364197


She's just making sure you behave and don't go on a lengthy trip again.


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Trying telepathically to say, play with me?


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> She's just making sure you behave and don't go on a lengthy trip again.





Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Trying telepathically to say, play with me?


I think you are both right... 
It was a very effective way of communicating... :Nailbiting I played with her and gave her lots of attention which she responded well to. Suddenly she was an excitable kitten cloud. With her staring at me like that and mojo shouting they both know how to get exactly what they want. I try both and it never works


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> First appearance of this very friendly boy. A Burmese? He let me fuss him Lovely coat
> 
> View attachment 364185
> View attachment 364187
> View attachment 364188


Does he have blue eyes? If so, he could be a Snow Bengal. (No tabbies in Burmese although the Australian Mist is a tabby with Burmese colour restriction.)


----------



## Charity

I was just telling Toppy we can't play anymore because I've got to go shopping










or, rather, I'm not apparently


----------



## ewelsh

And so you should stay at home with Toppy! What on earth were you thinking!


----------



## ChaosCat

If you have to buy cat food or toys that would be something completely different, though.


----------



## Smuge




----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> What...soooooo sweet. Hello little one!
> 
> who is this?what have I missed?xx


https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cleos-babies.493570/ :Cat


----------



## SbanR

QOTN said:


> Does he have blue eyes? If so, he could be a Snow Bengal. (No tabbies in Burmese although the Australian Mist is a tabby with Burmese colour restriction.)


Yes, blue eyes. I think you can see in the last photo?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> Bonny is sleeping off the stress of a vet visit. She had an abscess on her chest, poor little thing.
> View attachment 364170


Oh Bonny, you've been in the wars? I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Bonny, you've been in the wars? I hope you feel better very soon.


What do you expect from a fierce piratess? Though my son says I should have said its a bullet wound, more appropriate.


----------



## Whompingwillow

On coming home this afternoon I get a wink an a foot bite, I really am such a lucky human..


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
I think Mojo was a drunken sailor in a past life, he still retains the posture


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> I think Mojo was a drunken sailor in a past life, he still retains the posture


Haha I love that


----------



## Shrike

"Never mind photos Slave, where's my dinner?"









Brooke with her trademark "Half Loaf, Half Sphinx" pose.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> I think Mojo was a drunken sailor in a past life, he still retains the posture






We are really getting in the mood now. Probably shouldnt shave his belly though.. 
I think him annie and bonny would have all the adventures, I dont think he would get the best deal though with those two


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Yes, that song was playing in my head


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> What do you expect from a fierce piratess? Though my son says I should have said its a bullet wound, more appropriate.


Wounded by a cutlass￼


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> We are really getting in the mood now. Probably shouldnt shave his belly though..
> I think him annie and bonny would have all the adventures, I dont think he would get the best deal though with those two


They are tough ladies, no doubt! But he might work himself up from peeling potatoes over cleaning their boots to becoming midshipman if he is handy.


----------



## Summercat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

How's Biggles doing @Summercat ? Hope you've both had a good couple of days.


----------



## Summercat

@Mrs Funkin
He is ok in most of the living room, he is hesitantly exploring the hallway. If I add a new object, even a cushion for sleeping, he is nervous and cautious around it, carefully testing it out.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> They are tough ladies, no doubt! But he might work himself up from peeling potatoes over cleaning their boots to becoming midshipman if he is handy.


:Hilarious I can see that... I hate to say it, but is saffi just some sailors wife in this story?


----------



## ChaosCat

Saffi is the pirattesses’ very best friend who just doesn’t like to go aplundering ships. But she is always there for a hasty retreat.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Saffi is the pirattesses' very best friend who just doesn't like to go aplundering ships. But she is always there for a hasty retreat.


That sounds much better... lets delete my suggestion, but it did bring on a better one. I am liking this story a lot


----------



## Oneinamillion

Jiggs decides to build his very own dry ski slope!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Summercat said:


> @Mrs Funkin
> He is ok in most of the living room, he is hesitantly exploring the hallway. If I add a new object, even a cushion for sleeping, he is nervous and cautious around it, carefully testing it out.


Oh bless him, lovely boy. I hope that tomorrow brings more improvement and more exploration.


----------



## SuboJvR

"Who lives in a house like this...?"


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper this morning. So thankful for him. Things have got much worse over the last couple of months, so I'm so greatful that I have him by my side xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Faye1995 said:


> Jasper this morning. So thankful for him. Things have got much worse over the last couple of months, so I'm so greatful that I have him by my side xxx
> View attachment 364273
> View attachment 364274


Sorry things have gotten worse Faye, thats just rubbish but good to hear jasper has been looking after you. I hope things pick up for you soon xx


----------



## blkcat

Summercat said:


> View attachment 364259


I love this photo! <3


----------



## blkcat

Curling up in a ball alone is not allowed on Blk's watch apparently. He had to climb into the middle. He's such a good lad


----------



## Pauline Logan

Bed Time Buddies


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo just loves it when I have the bed sheets over the bannister, its the best game ever 
Bet you cant spot him








Ok fine I will make it easier
















I will have to video it in action one day, as thats really what is best


----------



## ChaosCat

When I want to make a sofa out of my bed in the morning and someone has a different idea.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie and her valerian pillow


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> When I want to make a sofa out of my bed in the morning and someone has a different idea.
> View attachment 364309


Well, Bonny does have the cutlass wound to deal with...hope she slept well and is feeling better this morning.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, Bonny does have the cutlass wound to deal with...hope she slept well and is feeling better this morning.


Thanks for your concern- she's fine. She's acting her normal self and even took the antibiotic without bother.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mother, it's time to wake up so you can fuss over what food to give me now...


----------



## SuboJvR

Actually nevermind I'll go back to bed

(Sometimes I ask myself whether Joey is happy, if we do right by him etc. Then I see his little face like this and I think yeah he's got it good!)


----------



## Whompingwillow

Having a wild time with a rabbit fur ball 
He grooms grooms grooms it. If it was a live rabbit it would be really lucky to be in his care... 








He also hugs it really really tight


----------



## Whompingwillow

I did some editing...


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> I did some editing...
> View attachment 364325


The cap definitely suits Mojo, but he oughtn't to mess up your carpet so.


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> I did some editing...
> View attachment 364325


I thought the words to the song were 'Put him in the scuppers until he's sober.' Do you have *scuppers?????*


----------



## Whompingwillow

Watching the world go by








Or not








Right now I am doing a @Clairabella and spoiling you with photos


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> I thought the words to the song were 'Put him in the scuppers until he's sober.' Do you have *scuppers?????*


Hmmm well I hadnt thought about that. Maybe he will put me in the scuppers


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Watching the world go by
> View attachment 364327
> 
> Or not
> View attachment 364328
> 
> Right now I am doing a @Clairabella and spoiling you with photos


He looks like he saw something interesting and turned to tell you about it.

Never enough Mojo photos- or Saffi photos, either.


----------



## Clairabella

Keep spoiling us @Whompingwillow xx


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Love the pic!


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> The cap definitely suits Mojo, but he oughtn't to mess up your carpet so.


I have given up hope for this carpet, between him and saffi's puking habits. But you are right he ought't, please tell him that, they never listen to me!


----------



## Joy84

LJC675 said:


> I've been told that I have OCD by the OH, friends etc (clearly I don't) I love organised cupboards (well, organised anything really), so I think If i'd have been looking after your kids I might have done the same thing. I very sadly have a weakness for containers, my OH thinks it's hilarious how excited I get about new containers.
> 
> OK 'sad' confession over, not sure what they mean, here's a pic of one of my kitchen cupboards. My fridge and freezer are similarly 'sorted' oops. Oh, and I even own my own label maker, I love it
> 
> View attachment 364139


Oh my! I'm impressed :Woot
I always say I've got OCD (or CDO because it's only right to have the letters in alphabetical order!) and I am self-proclaimed tupperware queen- it even has it's own cupboard!
But this ... it's just ... beautiful :Shy


----------



## Joy84

Just had to share this ...


----------



## LJC675

Joy84 said:


> Oh my! I'm impressed :Woot
> I always say I've got OCD (or CDO because it's only right to have the letters in alphabetical order!) and I am self-proclaimed tupperware queen- it even has it's own cupboard!
> But this ... it's just ... beautiful :Shy


Woohoo, someone who understands me, yippee


----------



## ewelsh

I shall be checking the skip before it's taken away!


----------



## ewelsh

And the van!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Whompingwillow how do you edit your pictures like that?


----------



## ChaosCat

Gallifreyangirl said:


> @Whompingwillow how do you edit your pictures like that?


I'm sure she used the Procreate app, which I love to use, too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother. Whhhhhhhyyyyy? Whhhhhhyyyyy? I've been stabbed for bloods and you say it's just to make sure I'm ok but now my baldy neck is going to be cold, don't you know it's nearly winter and there's no way I'm wearing a scarf!"


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@ChaosCat is that the £4.99 app called procreate pocket on the IOS app store?


----------



## ChaosCat

Gallifreyangirl said:


> @ChaosCat is that the £4.99 app called procreate pocket on the IOS app store?


No idea how much it costs, but this is it:









It's fun!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Yep, procreate! I got it for £10, it was worth it


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> No idea how much it costs, but this is it:
> View attachment 364365
> 
> 
> It's fun!
> View attachment 364366


Now I dont know how to do your tricks! I love that of bonny with wings and pirate bonny. I dont know how to add objects to a photo like that just drawings. Hmmm I have a lot of playing around to do


----------



## Dumpling

The elusive Athena, I hardly ever get photos of her!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I know you're trying cheer me up with new beds...but really I think I'll just lie here with mousie if you don't mind. Mmmm, catnip."










I bought another of the tiny beds he sleeps in upstairs...and he doesn't seem bothered by our new rug either, which is good  I've spent way too much money recently!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I know you're trying cheer me up with new beds...but really I think I'll just lie here with mousie if you don't mind. Mmmm, catnip."
> 
> View attachment 364390
> 
> 
> I bought another of the tiny beds he sleeps in upstairs...and he doesn't seem bothered by our new rug either, which is good  I've spent way too much money recently!


All in a good cause Mrs F


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> And the van!
> 
> View attachment 364344
> 
> 
> View attachment 364345


Oh no! Pleeeze not again :Nailbiting :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, you and human daddy are so naughty! Out until 1am and then making me have late breakfast (I'm ignoring my late supper, you need to be on schedule!)! I suppose you think playing in the garden with this fake birdie thing will help me forgive you? I'll show it who is the boss!"
> 
> Oscar still doesn't much like Da Bird but he will do his little "meep" at it if it's outside. Inside he's terrified of it still. So we only do it outside. Oh and please excuse the state of my petunias and verbena, they got well and truly battered by the storms
> 
> View attachment 364025
> View attachment 364026


What petunias???? I was too busy looking at the half naked handsome fellow!!!!



LJC675 said:


> I've been told that I have OCD by the OH, friends etc (clearly I don't) I love organised cupboards (well, organised anything really), so I think If i'd have been looking after your kids I might have done the same thing. I very sadly have a weakness for containers, my OH thinks it's hilarious how excited I get about new containers.
> 
> OK 'sad' confession over, not sure what they mean, here's a pic of one of my kitchen cupboards. My fridge and freezer are similarly 'sorted' oops. Oh, and I even own my own label maker, I love it
> 
> View attachment 364139


Oh I adore this cupboard!!! Please can I see the fridge and freezer too???
Where do you get your containers and bottles and jars from?



SbanR said:


> Ollie's bitten through the cord of @QOTN sachet of catnip
> 
> View attachment 364158
> View attachment 364159


Yep he is well and truly a MC LOL!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe @huckybuck - husband is blushing


----------



## Oneinamillion

Jiggs is feeling very proud of himself after his building attempts yesterday :Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Mum this bread basket is a bit small????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I think I like the new rug. I like it more than the coffee table that was there before and absolutely no use for lying on"


----------



## Charity

If it moves I'll kill it










Ha ha! Got you


----------



## Trixie1

Aaaah!! Gorgeous Toppy! He really means business!!


----------



## Smuge

Tali and Gar usually think they are too good for the pet bed,Ash loves it. Tali decided it was acceptable today


----------



## SbanR

I think I can safely say the tunnel is a success. Within minutes of putting it down


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Mum this bread basket is a bit small????
> 
> View attachment 364418


Such a handsome boy Huck x


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> If it moves I'll kill it
> 
> View attachment 364420
> 
> 
> Ha ha! Got you
> 
> View attachment 364422


Aww soppy Toppy, such a gorgeous boy, I want snuggles with you x


----------



## nicolaa123

Little man


----------



## Shrike

Still sleeping rough in the bathroom - though this time a bit more out of the way of her Slave's stumbling feet!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Middle of the night brush demands. She was purring so loudly even though my half asleep brushing could not have been that good... easily pleased!


----------



## Whompingwillow

This face is fixated on a moth this morning. The moth is being very clever and staying on the ceiling, much to mojos frustration


----------



## ebonycat

Alfie








Bath time


----------



## ChaosCat

We have been doing some gardening now that the ground is not like concrete anymore.


----------



## LeArthur

I don't think Arthur wanted to get up this morning


----------



## ewelsh

My husband just startled me with a text saying "Lottie is keeping an eye on me in London"


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> Oh I adore this cupboard!!! Please can I see the fridge and freezer too???
> Where do you get your containers and bottles and jars from?


OK, as you asked Fridge (I now have to confess that I also have a vacuum sealer, so all my fresh food is vacuum sealed and stored so it lasts longer, the boxes on the 2nd shelf are all vacuum boxes):










Freezer:









The cats have their own freezer for their food.

The little bottles the ones that are like mini old fashioned milk bottles I got from Amazon, th others - squeezy, vinegar type one I can't remember, it was some sort of catering shop. Took me a while to find just the right ones a I put a shelf in the cupboard and fridge so I could have 2 rows, so wanted the bottles as big as possible to max storage, but making sure they fitted


----------



## MELZY




----------



## ewelsh

MELZY said:


> View attachment 364560


Awwwwwww hello little one! What a tweet little face you have xxxxxx


----------



## ewelsh

New food going down a storm here!


----------



## Summercat

@ewelsh 
Ooh that looks nice and is shredded


----------



## ewelsh

Yes shredded, smells nice too!

Even Loulou likes it, so that’s saying something!


----------



## Clairabella

LJC675 said:


> OK, as you asked Fridge (I now have to confess that I also have a vacuum sealer, so all my fresh food is vacuum sealed and stored so it lasts longer, the boxes on the 2nd shelf are all vacuum boxes):
> 
> View attachment 364557
> 
> 
> Freezer:
> View attachment 364558
> 
> 
> The cats have their own freezer for their food.
> 
> The little bottles the ones that are like mini old fashioned milk bottles I got from Amazon, th others - squeezy, vinegar type one I can't remember, it was some sort of catering shop. Took me a while to find just the right ones a I put a shelf in the cupboard and fridge so I could have 2 rows, so wanted the bottles as big as possible to max storage, but making sure they fitted


That is very impressive @LJC675. You'd have a cardiac arrest if you looked in mine after keeping your so perfect . That is very efficient. I like it muchly xx


----------



## Jesthar

Got back from camping over a week ago. Still not allowed to put my suitcase away...


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> OK, as you asked Fridge (I now have to confess that I also have a vacuum sealer, so all my fresh food is vacuum sealed and stored so it lasts longer, the boxes on the 2nd shelf are all vacuum boxes):
> 
> View attachment 364557
> 
> 
> Freezer:
> View attachment 364558
> 
> 
> The cats have their own freezer for their food.
> 
> The little bottles the ones that are like mini old fashioned milk bottles I got from Amazon, th others - squeezy, vinegar type one I can't remember, it was some sort of catering shop. Took me a while to find just the right ones a I put a shelf in the cupboard and fridge so I could have 2 rows, so wanted the bottles as big as possible to max storage, but making sure they fitted


OH WOW I LOVE THIS!!!!
Now I just want to see the whole house!!!
I would love to live in such an orderly household... can I hire you for a day?????


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> OH WOW I LOVE THIS!!!!
> Now I just want to see the whole house!!!
> I would love to live in such an orderly household... can I hire you for a day?????


Why don't you talk LJC to cat and house sit for you the next time you go away on holiday? 
Imagine what an orderly house you would return to. Psst! And for a little extra, she could construct an activity centre or two for the kids:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Playtime just before tea


----------



## Whompingwillow

Time to wash my feet's

















I dont think I can ever put away this sheet, mojo has made a fort of it and it would be wrong to take that away from him


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Why don't you talk LJC to cat and house sit for you the next time you go away on holiday?
> Imagine what an orderly house you would return to. Psst! And for a little extra, she could construct an activity centre or two for the kids:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


What a fab idea - I have visions of returning to immaculately dressed HBs lining up for dinner at the blow of a whistle in the style of the Von Trapp family - YES PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> What a fab idea - I have visions of returning to immaculately dressed HBs lining up for dinner at the blow of a whistle in the style of the Von Trapp family - YES PLEASE!!!!!!!


That is definitely appealing!


----------



## Smuge

Have any of you met Garfield and Tali's baby?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> Have any of you met Garfield and Tali's baby?
> 
> View attachment 364612


It does look like an entire cat


----------



## Summercat

Biggs


----------



## Jesthar

Summercat said:


> View attachment 364617
> Biggs


Looks like he's holding court!  What heinous crime have you been charged with?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> View attachment 364617
> Biggs


Thats a really good photo of Biggs!


----------



## Charity

Summercat said:


> View attachment 364617
> Biggs


Really looking gorgeous there Mr B xx


----------



## Trixie1

Lovely photo of Biggles


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> View attachment 364617
> Biggs


Hello Mr B, looking as handsome as ever x


----------



## Clairabella

Tom tat and Eddy Kitten just chillin at home 










Image curtesy of @CatsBestFriend :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Tom tat and Eddy Kitten just chillin at home
> 
> View attachment 364637
> 
> 
> Image curtesy of @CatsBestFriend :Kiss


Your home is impressive, your boys, too.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Your home is impressive, your boys, too.


Thank you 

We've just moved in lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Thank you
> 
> We've just moved in lol xx


Heaps of space for foster cats!


----------



## Clairabella

Could do with a couple of xtra room to be honest :Hilarious 

And couple more slaves lol xx


----------



## CatsBestFriend

Clairabella said:


> Tom tat and Eddy Kitten just chillin at home
> 
> Haha!! xx


----------



## CatsBestFriend

Clairabella said:


> Tom tat and Eddy Kitten just chillin at home
> 
> View attachment 364637
> 
> 
> Image curtesy of @CatsBestFriend :Kiss


Haha!!


----------



## Clairabella

His Royal Highness Thomas Tat Esquire lol

And Prince Edward Feral of Wales lol xx


----------



## CatsBestFriend

Clairabella said:


> His Royal Highness Thomas Tat Esquire lol
> 
> And Prince Edward Feral of Wales lol xx


I don't know what possessed me to make that xx


----------



## Clairabella

CatsBestFriend said:


> I don't know what possessed me to make that xx


It's because every time you think of Tom tat u think 'King' lol xx


----------



## CatsBestFriend

Clairabella said:


> It's because every time you think of Tom tat u think 'King' lol xx


True, except I think of Edward as more of a mime because of his colours for some reason ha! xx


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Right, I have the bird, but I now want Mr Mouse!" Thought Jiggs:Cat


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Have any of you met Garfield and Tali's baby?
> 
> View attachment 364612


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> Time to wash my feet's
> View attachment 364598





Smuge said:


> Have any of you met Garfield and Tali's baby?
> 
> View attachment 364612


Bit heavy on the sheep shears weren't you?


----------



## StewieM

Charity said:


> Playtime just before tea
> 
> View attachment 364581
> 
> 
> View attachment 364582
> 
> 
> View attachment 364585
> 
> 
> View attachment 364584
> 
> 
> View attachment 364583


Its like they are related haha


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## huckybuck

Ooh and I had a chocolate truffle treat this morning!!!


----------



## Smuge

Cully said:


> Bit heavy on the sheep shears weren't you?


Nah, thats not even an unusual amount these days - far more came off today. He had been heavily brushed and bathed a few days before that pic was taken.

He is shedding his entire kitten coat and when he is combed mountains of hair come out. Gar has a much thicker coat than Tali


----------



## Emmasian

Knackered Freya after a hard day's slog..


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, what do you mean I'm not very helpful sitting on your work folder? Don't you love me? Don't you want to take me to work with you?"


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> New food going down a storm here!
> 
> View attachment 364561


I brought these but both cats turned there noses up at it


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> I don't think Arthur wanted to get up this morning
> 
> View attachment 364542


Oh my, I want to smooch Arthur so much :Kiss


----------



## LeArthur

ebonycat said:


> Oh my, I want to smooch Arthur so much :Kiss


He is very smoochable!


----------



## Charity

StewieM said:


> Its like they are related haha
> 
> View attachment 364650


He's adorable. Perhaps Toppy is his grandad


----------



## Whompingwillow

Time to eat my feets 
















What?! I am not weird. Did you see how I eats my feets?


----------



## blkcat

Whompingwillow said:


> Time to eat my feets
> View attachment 364695
> 
> View attachment 364697
> 
> What?! I am not weird. Did you see how I eats my feets?
> View attachment 364699


Mmmm those feet look tasty!

He thought I was going out bless him. He purred himself silly when he saw i was holding his brush


----------



## SbanR

Of course you're not weird brov. Only us boys hav tasty feetz


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Of course you're not weird brov. Only us boys hav tasty feetz
> 
> View attachment 364708
> View attachment 364709


I think he is copying mojo. Mojo takes that as a compliment


----------



## Whompingwillow

I realise now he is talking to mojo about tasty feets hehehe


----------



## blkcat

SbanR said:


> Of course you're not weird brov. Only us boys hav tasty feetz
> 
> View attachment 364708
> View attachment 364709


Dat tail tho <3


----------



## SbanR

Well, this mummy hopes Mojo takes his big brother duties responsibly and doesn't lead Ollie astray!


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> Of course you're not weird brov. Only us boys hav tasty feetz
> 
> View attachment 364708
> View attachment 364709


Oh dear, Ollie, I still haven't posted the leather cord for you to chew. Sorry. Please don't consume your feet instead. It is on my list after finishing everything for the show.


----------



## SuboJvR

"Mum usually when the alarm thing goes beep beep beep you wake up and get me food, but this morning you didn't move. Are you okay mum?

Mum it's 8.50 didn't you want to be at work at 9?

I jump on you mum, then you wake up!"

(Thankfully I can work from home so made a sleepy start at 9.30 before making my way in... did another 5K last night and maybe pushed a bit hard!!!)


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> Time to eat my feets
> View attachment 364695
> 
> View attachment 364697
> 
> What?! I am not weird. Did you see how I eats my feets?
> View attachment 364699





SbanR said:


> Of course you're not weird brov. Only us boys hav tasty feetz
> 
> View attachment 364708
> View attachment 364709


OOH I really want to sniff these fluffy toes!!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Well, this mummy hopes Mojo takes his big brother duties responsibly and doesn't lead Ollie astray!


He most definitely will... (not the responsibility part) he is a really bad influence


----------



## Pauline Logan

Mum got us a lovelly cat tree with plenty of nice places to sleep we prefer the couch and a blanket


----------



## ChaosCat

Pauline Logan said:


> Mum got us a lovelly cat tree with plenty of nice places to sleep we prefer the couch and a blanket


... or each other.


----------



## Pauline Logan

ChaosCat said:


> ... or each other.


----------



## SbanR

Snowy has tracked us down
















And discovered the catnip plants








I think he's going to join my list of regular visitors


----------



## Oneinamillion

Play time with Jiggs "After play time with the flying monkey, it's time to hunt the mouse! But, it seems I have to do all the hard work!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Summercat

@Oneinamillion 
Biggles says he would love to come and play with Jiggs and his toys:Cat


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper and I haven't been on for a while as we've been rather busy...me with building and fixing my computers and Jasper mostly spending his time sleeping or catching ( or attempting to catch) flies! He's getting really good at it and has even got the knack of slapping his paws together in mid air as he leaps for them. If one comes in the house and we leave the room doors open we'll not see him for hours unless he's tracking it where we are. He just follows it and bides his time until it's within his reach.

He likes his sleep time during the afternoon unless a fly appears and then he can't settle until he's got it so by nightfall he's often worn out poor lad.

He absolutely hated the fans which we've been using during this hot weather but last night it was so warm upstairs that he actually came and sat directly in front of the bedroom fan and was less than 3-4 feet away from it so he's realised it can cool him which is very good news as we're going for a week's break to our caravan next weekend so he can spend the Bank Holiday in there with us and if it's warm I've bought a special fan just for him.

Here he is concentrating on a fly which he's about go for!


----------



## Summercat

Hello @jasperthecat nice to see you again


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> Jasper and I haven't been on for a while as we've been rather busy...me with building and fixing my computers and Jasper mostly spending his time sleeping or catching ( or attempting to catch) flies! He's getting really good at it and has even got the knack of slapping his paws together in mid air as he leaps for them. If one comes in the house and we leave the room doors open we'll not see him for hours unless he's tracking it where we are. He just follows it and bides his time until it's within his reach.
> 
> He likes his sleep time during the afternoon unless a fly appears and then he can't settle until he's got it so by nightfall he's often worn out poor lad.
> 
> He absolutely hated the fans which we've been using during this hot weather but last night it was so warm upstairs that he actually came and sat directly in front of the bedroom fan and was less than 3-4 feet away from it so he's realised it can cool him which is very good news as we're going for a week's break to our caravan next weekend so he can spend the Bank Holiday in there with us and if it's warm I've bought a special fan just for him.
> 
> Here he is concentrating on a fly which he's about go for!


Wondered where you'd got to. Nice to see you and Jasper again.


----------



## jasperthecat

Summercat said:


> Hello @jasperthecat nice to see you again


Thank you.
The disappearance was only temporary and we'll be back with a vengeance after the Bank Holiday.


----------



## jasperthecat

Cully said:


> Wondered where you'd got to. Nice to see you and Jasper again.


Thank you too!
We can't stay away too long I assure you!


----------



## Skye Light

Silly boy Alfie cuddling mum's jacket while they were out


----------



## Purplecatlover

Ah he is so handsome xxx


----------



## Purplecatlover

Helping me cook dinner.... is so tiring!


----------



## chillminx

Such a handsome boy he is Faye! :Kiss:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

Foot pillow for saffi, course I cant go anywhere now or move at all

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Saffi takes a huge amount of interest in mojos bum


----------



## huckybuck

Spotted Pepsi from next door!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

"LOOK mum, I can turn anything I want into mine "








Ok, love... I heard you








Mmmm nice bed bag 








Just no words look at this angel cloud


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> "LOOK mum, I can turn anything I want into mine "
> View attachment 364803
> 
> Ok, love... I heard you
> View attachment 364804
> 
> Mmmm nice bed bag
> View attachment 364805
> 
> Just no words look at this angel cloud
> View attachment 364806
> 
> View attachment 364807


One so vocal and one so quiet and both simply lovely. :Kiss


----------



## LJC675

Yeah!!! mummy haz been to the shopz and we got an egg box.
Kalex shredding the top, Suter the bottom:


----------



## SuboJvR

Paging @Mrs Funkin to the thread, we have a Kitten Loaf situation occurring!!!

(It's so funny as he grows up he can seemingly get into the position 'properly', we have full tail tuck as well today)


----------



## Whompingwillow

Snoresles 








Not always so vocal. He likes to keep things somewhat balanced


----------



## huckybuck

Wow Mum is this really a FOOD newspaper?????


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 364825
> Wow Mum is this really a FOOD newspaper?????


Beautiful photo of grace


----------



## Summercat

Dozy day


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 364821
> View attachment 364822
> 
> 
> Paging @Mrs Funkin to the thread, we have a Kitten Loaf situation occurring!!!
> 
> (It's so funny as he grows up he can seemingly get into the position 'properly', we have full tail tuck as well today)


Mrs F reporting for viewing of "loaf on a stick". Thanks  why are loaves so delicious?

Oh Joey, you're growing up so much. Beautiful boy.


----------



## Charity

Waiting for treats this morning


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> View attachment 364832
> Dozy day


It's lovely to see Biggles chilling. Any more viewings to SC?


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Thanks, Biggles says he is cool with the living room:Cat
I saw two yesterday and want OH to see them both. One is in our planned budget range and one just a bit over but may be doable.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 364825
> Wow Mum is this really a FOOD newspaper?????


She is beautiful, I don't see enough of her highness


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Waiting for treats this morning
> 
> View attachment 364833


AND?

Photo of proof please


----------



## ewelsh

Summercat said:


> View attachment 364832
> Dozy day


Beautiful Biggles x


----------



## SbanR

We were out for 2 hours this morning. He had a simply enormous second breakfast when we got back and he's now sleeping off this morning''s activities


----------



## ewelsh

@SbanR that's one happy chappy


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> We were out for 2 hours this morning. He had a simply enormous second breakfast when we got back and he's now sleeping off this morning''s activities
> 
> View attachment 364844


Better not let mojo hear how long you take him out for


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> AND?
> 
> Photo of proof please


The only proof I have is a nearly empty packet of treats and a cat licking her lips, the rest is in their tums


----------



## Whompingwillow

Little love loaf watching over me


----------



## Jesthar

Sorry, Lorelei, but if you're going to show mummy claws rather than follow Charlie-girl's example and take your worming tablet in one gulp, there will inevitably be embarrassing consequences 










(yes, I'm very grateful right now that looks can't kill!)


----------



## ChaosCat

Jesthar said:


> Sorry, Lorelei, but if you're going to show mummy claws rather than follow Charlie-girl's example and take your worming tablet in one gulp, there will inevitably be embarrassing consequences
> 
> View attachment 364857
> 
> 
> (yes, I'm very grateful right now that looks can't kill!)


Just wait until she can move again!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Waiting for treats this morning
> 
> View attachment 364833


Sitting & waiting so patiently, oh Bunty & Toppy you are both gorgeous xx


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Better not let mojo hear how long you take him out for


Usually only 1-1.5 hours but if its a nice morning and he's active then we stay out longer. He didn't want to come in but crashed once he'd eaten. He's still dopey but will be willing to go out again once I've had my mug of tea


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Usually only 1-1.5 hours but if its a nice morning and he's active then we stay out longer. He didn't want to come in but crashed once he'd eaten. He's still dopey but will be willing to go out again once I've had my mug of tea


Thats a really nice amount of time, he is a lucky boy to have you, and its good he likes the lead and being outside so much! Mojo doesn't get nowhere near an hour an a half each time :Nailbiting


----------



## SbanR

More from this morning
















Struggling to wake up


----------



## Cully

Jesthar said:


> Sorry, Lorelei, but if you're going to show mummy claws rather than follow Charlie-girl's example and take your worming tablet in one gulp, there will inevitably be embarrassing consequences
> 
> View attachment 364857
> 
> 
> (yes, I'm very grateful right now that looks can't kill!)


I'm so glad it's not just me that gets the 'Death Stare' after an altercation with a wormer. Ooh, not a happy kitty at all!


----------



## Whompingwillow

My little lion and polar bear clouds this evening


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> My little lion and polar bear clouds this evening
> View attachment 364876


They look so peaceful!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"If I disconnect this stick, it should stop this monkey from flying away!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Cully

Oneinamillion said:


> "If I disconnect this stick, it should stop this monkey from flying away!" Thought Jiggs
> 
> View attachment 364886
> View attachment 364887


 Misty actually prefers the stick to the toy lol. Jiggs looks very happy


----------



## Jesthar

ChaosCat said:


> Just wait until she can move again!


It took a while, but I think I've been forgiven


----------



## blkcat

Freshly brushed


----------



## LJC675

Well on a Friday there's always a loaf at our house, so I thought knowing @Mrs Funkin that I'd capture some Friday loaf shots:

Baby (kitten) loaf:








Little loafy has grown up twice, but now having a sit in it's new loaf bed waiting to grow into a big loaf for the final time:










All grown up, and typical style of still squashing into a bed that's getting a bit tight:








Snuggling in a warm place loaf (Other cats don't try this at home)








Ready to rule the world loaf (well ok be eaten for weekend breakfast)









There you go, how many loaf pictures can you want...……………………..oh OK, here's Kalex doing one as well:


----------



## ebonycat

LJC675 said:


> Well on a Friday there's always a loaf at our house, so I thought knowing @Mrs Funkin that I'd capture some Friday loaf shots:
> 
> Baby (kitten) loaf:
> View attachment 364913
> 
> Little loafy has grown up twice, but now having a sit in it's new loaf bed waiting to grow into a big loaf for the final time:
> 
> View attachment 364914
> 
> 
> All grown up, and typical style of still squashing into a bed that's getting a bit tight:
> View attachment 364915
> 
> Snuggling in a warm place loaf (Other cats don't try this at home)
> View attachment 364916
> 
> Ready to rule the world loaf (well ok be eaten for weekend breakfast)
> View attachment 364917
> 
> 
> There you go, how many loaf pictures can you want...……………………..oh OK, here's Kalex doing one as well:
> View attachment 364918


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

LJC675 said:


> Well on a Friday there's always a loaf at our house, so I thought knowing @Mrs Funkin that I'd capture some Friday loaf shots:
> 
> Baby (kitten) loaf:
> View attachment 364913
> 
> Little loafy has grown up twice, but now having a sit in it's new loaf bed waiting to grow into a big loaf for the final time:
> 
> View attachment 364914
> 
> 
> All grown up, and typical style of still squashing into a bed that's getting a bit tight:
> View attachment 364915
> 
> Snuggling in a warm place loaf (Other cats don't try this at home)
> View attachment 364916
> 
> Ready to rule the world loaf (well ok be eaten for weekend breakfast)
> View attachment 364917
> 
> 
> There you go, how many loaf pictures can you want...……………………..oh OK, here's Kalex doing one as well:
> View attachment 364918


Hahaha! Brilliant


----------



## Joy84

LJC675 said:


> Yeah!!! mummy haz been to the shopz and we got an egg box.
> Kalex shredding the top, Suter the bottom:
> 
> View attachment 364815


Easily pleased! Who needs expensive toys :Hilarious


----------



## Joy84

I've been awake for over an hour, desperate for the loo since but ...










Not happening :Arghh


----------



## SuboJvR

But mum, I like babybel cheese too!!


----------



## ChaosCat

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 364925
> 
> 
> But mum, I like babybel cheese too!!


The look is very persuasive!


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh a new bed!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> Well on a Friday there's always a loaf at our house, so I thought knowing @Mrs Funkin that I'd capture some Friday loaf shots:
> 
> Baby (kitten) loaf:
> View attachment 364913
> 
> Little loafy has grown up twice, but now having a sit in it's new loaf bed waiting to grow into a big loaf for the final time:
> 
> View attachment 364914
> 
> 
> All grown up, and typical style of still squashing into a bed that's getting a bit tight:
> View attachment 364915
> 
> Snuggling in a warm place loaf (Other cats don't try this at home)
> View attachment 364916
> 
> Ready to rule the world loaf (well ok be eaten for weekend breakfast)
> View attachment 364917
> 
> 
> There you go, how many loaf pictures can you want...……………………..oh OK, here's Kalex doing one as well:
> View attachment 364918


Just look at that!! Even the loaf is a perfect one!! I want to be @LJC675


----------



## ewelsh

LJC675 said:


> Well on a Friday there's always a loaf at our house, so I thought knowing @Mrs Funkin that I'd capture some Friday loaf shots:
> 
> Baby (kitten) loaf:
> View attachment 364913
> 
> Little loafy has grown up twice, but now having a sit in it's new loaf bed waiting to grow into a big loaf for the final time:
> 
> View attachment 364914
> 
> 
> All grown up, and typical style of still squashing into a bed that's getting a bit tight:
> View attachment 364915
> 
> Snuggling in a warm place loaf (Other cats don't try this at home)
> View attachment 364916
> 
> Ready to rule the world loaf (well ok be eaten for weekend breakfast)
> View attachment 364917
> 
> 
> There you go, how many loaf pictures can you want...……………………..oh OK, here's Kalex doing one as well:
> View attachment 364918


When I made bread my husband said it classed as a leathal weapon

Is there anything you can't do @LJC675 Please tell me you have flaws?


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 364926
> Ooh a new bed!!!!


I hope you're not going to have hairy undies HB


----------



## Joy84

ewelsh said:


> When I made bread my husband said it classed as a leathal weapon
> 
> Is there anything you can't do @LJC675 Please tell me you have flaws?


It's hard not to hate her a little, isn't it :Arghh


----------



## ewelsh

Joy84 said:


> It's hard not to hate her a little, isn't it :Arghh


@LJC675 reminds me of a girl in my year at school, there was nothing she couldn't do, fastest at sports, always head girl, talented in a every way and was extremely pretty, perfect figure, TALL :Banghead

AND AND she was sooooo lovely! You couldn't help but like her.


----------



## jadeh31

I haven't been on much lately as had so much going on with moving house and running around after the cats! Ivy is settling in amazingly though they are great friends now and it's just double trouble here! This small cat tree is going to have to get sent to the rehoming centre soon I think!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Goo' morning. Time for a mid morning snooze we thinks


----------



## Burmesemum

Jasper first thing in the morning standing to attention next to his empty bowl and Oscar looking as mischievous as ever!


----------



## Joy84

Anyone seen Phoebe?










Found her!


----------



## Burmesemum

Joy84 said:


> Anyone seen Phoebe?
> 
> View attachment 364948
> 
> 
> Found her!
> 
> View attachment 364949


Awwww cute lol. Mine do that too and put their black cat hairs all over my newly washed clothes!


----------



## Joy84

@ewelsh ...
@LJC675 has seen and liked your post but she didn't comment so she's thinking hard on the flaws :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Joy84

Burmesemum said:


> Awwww cute lol. Mine do that too and put their black cat hairs all over my newly washed clothes!


See, Phoebe has the advantage of being multicoloured- which means she leaves the black and grey hairs on white/light stuff and the white/beige ones on dark stuff


----------



## Clairabella

LJC675 said:


> Well on a Friday there's always a loaf at our house, so I thought knowing @Mrs Funkin that I'd capture some Friday loaf shots:
> 
> Baby (kitten) loaf:
> View attachment 364913
> 
> Little loafy has grown up twice, but now having a sit in it's new loaf bed waiting to grow into a big loaf for the final time:
> 
> View attachment 364914
> 
> 
> All grown up, and typical style of still squashing into a bed that's getting a bit tight:
> View attachment 364915
> 
> Snuggling in a warm place loaf (Other cats don't try this at home)
> View attachment 364916
> 
> Ready to rule the world loaf (well ok be eaten for weekend breakfast)
> View attachment 364917
> 
> 
> There you go, how many loaf pictures can you want...……………………..oh OK, here's Kalex doing one as well:
> View attachment 364918


I like the loaf by the back door the best  ❤

Seriously though, your bread looks divine! Xx


----------



## Clairabella

LJC675 said:


> Well on a Friday there's always a loaf at our house, so I thought knowing @Mrs Funkin that I'd capture some Friday loaf shots:
> 
> Baby (kitten) loaf:
> View attachment 364913
> 
> Little loafy has grown up twice, but now having a sit in it's new loaf bed waiting to grow into a big loaf for the final time:
> 
> View attachment 364914
> 
> 
> All grown up, and typical style of still squashing into a bed that's getting a bit tight:
> View attachment 364915
> 
> Snuggling in a warm place loaf (Other cats don't try this at home)
> View attachment 364916
> 
> Ready to rule the world loaf (well ok be eaten for weekend breakfast)
> View attachment 364917
> 
> 
> There you go, how many loaf pictures can you want...……………………..oh OK, here's Kalex doing one as well:
> View attachment 364918


I like the loaf by the back door the best  ❤

Seriously though, your bread looks divine! Xx


----------



## Clairabella

My baby - my reason why I'm a failure as a fosterer  Freddy owl face. It's no wonder I fell head over heels for him ❤


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> My baby - my reason why I'm a failure as a fosterer  Freddy owl face. It's no wonder I fell head over heels for him ❤
> 
> View attachment 364969


Absolutely worth being a failure!


----------



## Charity

Joy84 said:


> @ewelsh ...
> @LJC675 has seen and liked your post but she didn't comment so she's thinking hard on the flaws :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


She's taking a long time, she obviously can't think of any


----------



## LJC675

@Joy84 @ewelsh @Charity Oi you lot, picking on me 

I'm sure there are lots of things I'm rubbish at (lucky for me I don't seem to get too involved in them, so haven't really noticed). here's a really random thing (maybe we can have a thread where we all confess the weird things we can't do). I can't for the life of me open a banana (told you it was random), no matter how I try to snap the top, I can't I end up squashing and squishing it, can only do it with a knife. My OH just picks one up, snap at the top and it's perfect.


----------



## LJC675

Sleepy afternoon here, shows it's much cooler at the moment, the kids are back in their beds rather than sprawled out on the floor.


----------



## jadeh31




----------



## Summercat

We have been taking lots of photos as a new contest coming up. Here is Biggs dozing in a sunbeam.


----------



## Charity

LJC675 said:


> @Joy84 @ewelsh @Charity Oi you lot, picking on me
> 
> I'm sure there are lots of things I'm rubbish at (lucky for me I don't seem to get too involved in them, so haven't really noticed). here's a really random thing (maybe we can have a thread where we all confess the weird things we can't do). I can't for the life of me open a banana (told you it was random), no matter how I try to snap the top, I can't I end up squashing and squishing it, can only do it with a knife. My OH just picks one up, snap at the top and it's perfect.


Go on then @LJC675, you start off a new thread


----------



## Charity

Playing sardines...well, one sardine





































then we lost it under the chair, boo hoo!


----------



## ChaosCat

Being exceedingly active on a hot Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Being exceedingly active on a hot Saturday afternoon.
> View attachment 365012
> View attachment 365013
> View attachment 365014
> View attachment 365015


So similar to Ed ❤

She's the beautifulest piratess I've ever seened  xx

Where's her sister Cc? Xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> So similar to Ed ❤
> 
> She's the beautifulest piratess I've ever seened  xx
> 
> Where's her sister Cc? Xx


Her sister is somewhere in the garden. I dared to vacuum the floors- that means Bonny goes somewhere peaceful.


----------



## blkcat

I







opened a packet of cable ties and he thought he were treats for him. Technically they are, but not the kind he thinks.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Her sister is somewhere in the garden. I dared to vacuum the floors- that means Bonny goes somewhere peaceful.


You are evil lol xx can't believe you went and hoovered and upset beautiful Bonny  xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> You are evil lol xx can't believe you went and hoovered and upset beautiful Bonny  xx


I must admit to sometimes putting a clean house above my lady's comfort.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> I must admit to sometimes putting a clean house above my lady's comfort.


:Hilarious

Right! Where's that number for the RSPCA :Hilarious Xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> :Hilarious
> 
> Right! Where's that number for the RSPCA :Hilarious Xx


Sorry, they won't do anything over here!


----------



## Shrike

Brooke has barely been in the house today - I suppose the temperature is very cat friendly at the moment! A bit humid for me though.
Here she is having a good old stretch on the dead (dormant?) lawn:









It makes me smile when she even stretches her toes too!


----------



## Clairabella

Don’t worry Bonbon and Annie - your aunty Bella is on her way to save you from your mum!! :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Shrike said:


> Brooke has barely been in the house today - I suppose the temperature is very cat friendly at the moment! A bit humid for me though.
> Here she is having a good old stretch on the dead (dormant?) lawn:
> View attachment 365021
> 
> 
> It makes me smile when she even stretches her toes too!
> View attachment 365022
> 
> 
> View attachment 365023


Beautiful girl xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Don't worry *Bonbon* and Annie - your aunty Bella is on her way to save you from your mum!! :Hilarious


You say she's not to worry when you come to eat her?


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> You say she's not to worry when you come to eat her?


I don't know what's worse being eaten or sucked up by the hoover lol xx


----------



## Shrike

What with the draught Brooke's favourite grassy nest spot isn't quite as overgrown as usual this year:








Nicely asleep until her Slave came clomping along!








Oh well, may as well have a bit of a wash whilst he plays with his camera!








I kept missing her little pink tongue!


----------



## Trixie1

Shrike said:


> Brooke has barely been in the house today - I suppose the temperature is very cat friendly at the moment! A bit humid for me though.
> Here she is having a good old stretch on the dead (dormant?) lawn:
> View attachment 365021
> 
> 
> It makes me smile when she even stretches her toes too!
> View attachment 365022
> 
> 
> View attachment 365023


I love it when they stretch their toes too Sam does it a lot when he's ready to settle down for the evening. She's lovely


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> We have been taking lots of photos as a new contest coming up. Here is Biggs dozing in a sunbeam.
> View attachment 365001


That tail!!


----------



## Pauline Logan

Mr tux playing protective big bro after spying another cat looking through patio door window at oreo he climbed in the carier put his put over oreo and went to sleep love watching this blossiming friendship three weeks today since we got oreo


----------



## Pauline Logan

Pauline Logan said:


> Mr tux playing protective big bro after spying another cat looking through patio door window at oreo he climbed in the carier put his paw over oreo and went to sleep love watching this blossiming friendship three weeks today since we got oreo


----------



## Charity

Relaxing with Mum this evening


----------



## Oneinamillion

"At the end of everyday the Black cats come out to play! The Jiggs spins the decks and the songs go on and on" Jiggs sings to himself while trying to motivate me to play with him! (Claws out of course, with a small hole in my trousers!)


----------



## ChaosCat

Oneinamillion said:


> "At the end of everyday the Black cats come out to play! The Jiggs spins the decks and the songs go on and on" Jiggs sings to himself while trying to motivate me to play with him! (Claws out of course, with a small hole in my trousers!)
> View attachment 365054
> View attachment 365055
> View attachment 365056


You're not complaining, I hope? If you dont follow Jiggs' commands pronto it's your own fault.


----------



## Oneinamillion

ChaosCat said:


> You're not complaining, I hope? If you dont follow Jiggs' commands pronto it's your own fault.


I do feel sometimes that who owns who lol :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Someone is ready for bed  
Night night Thomas tat ❤


----------



## Summercat

:CatThat's a sweet pic @Clairabella


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> :CatThat's a sweet pic @Clairabella


Thanks xx he's so funny, he's like a lord about the place lol xx


----------



## huckybuck

Grace got given a new helipurr for her da bird wand...sadly it's not made it that far...


----------



## Summercat

Nice pic @huckybuck and I like the cat ornament as well


----------



## Shrike

Back in the house for a bit of a sit on her Slave:


----------



## Shrike

Unfortunately her Slave thoughtlessly sneezed and disturbed her highness. Only a cat stick would make up for this!








"Gimmee!"








"Stop teasing!"








"Mmmmm"








"Tasty!"








"Is that all?"


----------



## Whompingwillow

This does not always happen, so when it does its the best. Good night cat chatters


----------



## SuboJvR

We had a bit of a situation today. Whilst playing, Joey jumped up and tried to get onto my shoulder from the side of my chair, and failed. He dug right in around my clavicle with his claw and scrabbled with his other paw, making a lovely slash on my arm.

I wailed, and he knew he'd hurt me 

He retreated to his den for some quiet time. I didn't scold him or anything it was just my cry of pain; I know he didn't mean to do it.

After a little while I lifted up the cover of the sofa footstool and found him inches from my foot, head poised to look up at me.

I went down to stroke him and make a fuss and tell him it was okay and he wasn't in trouble.

I laid down on the floor then to stretch my back, and he came and first sat by my head, then did this.

Yup, that's a loaf on my belly. Please excuse my PJs - had just showered after a run 

If I had a choice I would've got the face end but beggars can't be choosers.

We then hung out on the sofa for most of the evening, all better.

(My arm is stinging as a write this, but I can't help but think - you know you're a slave when... you're more worried about your cat being upset for hurting you, than your own physical pain!)


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> This does not always happen, so when it does its the best. Good night cat chatters
> View attachment 365085


That right there is perfection! No other word for it ❤


----------



## Whompingwillow

Brushy brush brush my favourite thing ever 








I wish I got a good photo of the post brush pose... in the clouds for sure

Goo' morning mum I am not asleep, I have been awake all the time can we play?


----------



## LJC675

Suter, I can think of better places for you to choose for a nap whilst mummy does the ironing.


----------



## ChaosCat

What a perfect Mojo pic! He is a pixie, not at all sure you have a cat there! 
Saffi is definitely a cat, and a very cute one at that.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> What a perfect Mojo pic! He is a pixie, not at all sure you have a cat there!
> Saffi is definitely a cat, and a very cute one at that.


I used to call him an imp, but I prefer pixie


----------



## Whompingwillow

Sometimes I'm shy


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Sometimes I'm shy
> View attachment 365099


Shy up to the point of blushing. Yeah, sure, we all believe that of Mojo.


----------



## Whompingwillow

I just realised how dirty that zoom groom is.. its the one I use for the carpet, I have two - the other one is really clean I promise!! It was just he one that was right there when demanded


----------



## SbanR

Excess energy! He's put holes in the curtain


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Excess energy! He's put holes in the curtain
> 
> View attachment 365109
> View attachment 365110


:Hilarious Good boy Ollie, keep your mum on her toes!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Excess energy! He's put holes in the curtain
> 
> View attachment 365109
> View attachment 365110





Whompingwillow said:


> :Hilarious Good boy Ollie, keep your mum on her toes!


And she is a really good mum, providing such wonderful climbing toys!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SuboJvR said:


> We had a bit of a situation today. Whilst playing, Joey jumped up and tried to get onto my shoulder from the side of my chair, and failed. He dug right in around my clavicle with his claw and scrabbled with his other paw, making a lovely slash on my arm.
> 
> I wailed, and he knew he'd hurt me


I like the picture but not that your arm is sore (at least it was claws, not fangs), hope it's better today. Lovely boy, I know what you mean about rushing to comfort them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

LJC675 said:


> Suter, I can think of better places for you to choose for a nap whilst mummy does the ironing.
> View attachment 365098


Oscar loves hanging out with me when I'm ironing, I think he's making sure I do it properly. I do worry he'll pull on the iron cord though, so I'm paranoid about not leaving the room when I'm ironing.


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
That is what I missed not having a kitten :Cat all our windows have floor length curtains.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Spot the Oscar Woo.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Spot the Oscar Woo.
> 
> View attachment 365113


Tried to but can't spot him.


----------



## ewelsh

He’s on the fence!


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Excess energy! He's put holes in the curtain
> 
> View attachment 365109
> View attachment 365110


Ollie is just checking out his climbing skills, clever boy :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No, not on the fence as he won't go that side as the lady there has a chihuahua and two cats...he's in the washing basket. Oscar is the master of hiding! It took me ages to find him, I took some ironing upstairs and couldn't see him.

He doesn't really "do" the fences anymore, we put some netting across the two spots he has been up and over and he doesn't go now. He's happy just toddling around with us, thank goodness.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> No, not on the fence as he won't go that side as the lady there has a chihuahua and two cats...he's in the washing basket. Oscar is the master of hiding! It took me ages to find him, I took some ironing upstairs and couldn't see him.
> 
> He doesn't really "do" the fences anymore, we put some netting across the two spots he has been up and over and he doesn't go now. He's happy just toddling around with us, thank goodness.


I cant even see a washing basket..


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> I cant even see a washing basket..


Glad you said that, started to become frustrated at my lack of seeing a cat in a washing basket, let alone the basket itself.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Whompingwillow said:


> I cant even see a washing basket..


Under the washing line, grey and black collapsible thing...probably not technically a washing basket.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Under the washing line, grey and black collapsible thing...probably not technically a washing basket.


Ah, yes... well, even knowing there is an Oscar in there I cannot see him. Time for new glasses? They are so awfully expensive once you start needing the bifocal variety...


----------



## Whompingwillow

:Hilarious
A washing basket that is not technically a washing basket with no cat 
Mrsfunkin you have crossed a line and making us all feel old and mad


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @Whompingwillow 

He really is there, look at the terrible zoomed in picture. Actually, I think my laptop did something to the original photo, so here it is again looking much clearer. Or I've cleaned my glasses. He is stealthy!


----------



## ChaosCat

Vengeance is sweet, @Mrs Funkin

Spot Bonny


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Vengeance is sweet, @Mrs Funkin
> 
> Spot Bonny
> View attachment 365119


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

Ok I am off to find bonny ompus


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm still trying...! I clearly need new specs :Watching


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm still trying...! I clearly need new specs :Watching


I have no idea where she is. But must be somewhere in the garden as she is not inside.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> I have no idea where she is. But must be somewhere in the garden as she is not inside.


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

And all this time I have been searching its started to give me a headache


----------



## Whompingwillow

I have even had mojo on the case


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> I have even had mojo on the case
> View attachment 365120


Suits him!


----------



## huckybuck

Doesn't happen very often as he gets too hot!!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> And she is a really good mum, providing such wonderful climbing toys!


I was seriously considering that ceiling post that your girls have but a friend's daughter has offered me a 6 foot cat tree that her cat now ignores. An offer too good to refuse so he'll just have to make do with that


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> That is what I missed not having a kitten :Cat all our windows have floor length curtains.


Ollie would love a weekend break with you before you move


----------



## SuboJvR

This time I had to change the duvet cover with Joey inside the whole time. Not sure how we managed!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Right, I will get the mouse, for you to play with me" Thought Jiggs:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

I managed to get a photo of saffi post brushing session 















No need to spend any extra money on toys, my shoelaces always do!


----------



## QOTN

Shoelaces remind me of kitten viewings. I never wear shoes with laces, so I would be trying to interrogate prospective owners with the kittens fascinated by them, tugging, pouncing and even chewing on them. At least people knew what they were taking on with one of my babies.


----------



## Whompingwillow

We also have an injured bird in a bucket, help is coming for this cute not-a-cat








I am almost sure a cat is at fault though!


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> Shoelaces remind me of kitten viewings. I never wear shoes with laces, so I would be trying to interrogate prospective owners with the kittens fascinated by them, tugging, pouncing and even chewing on them. At least people knew what they were taking on with one of my babies.


I will tell you the story of when I went to pick up mojo and what I was wearing (accidentally!) now your story reminded me of that


----------



## Whompingwillow

King mojo giving me the side eye


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 365117
> View attachment 365118
> 
> 
> Haha @Whompingwillow
> 
> He really is there, look at the terrible zoomed in picture. Actually, I think my laptop did something to the original photo, so here it is again looking much clearer. Or I've cleaned my glasses. He is stealthy!


I saw that but thought the washing basket was a pot plant lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Vengeance is sweet, @Mrs Funkin
> 
> Spot Bonny
> View attachment 365119


Is she in the ship :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Clairabella said:


> I saw that but thought the washing basket was a pot plant lol xx





Whompingwillow said:


> I have even had mojo on the case
> View attachment 365120


:Hilarious

I really need help I don't see nothing, twice


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Is she in the ship :Hilarious


Maybe she's up the mast!! Looking out for pirate ships!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


Ok fine, I admit I knew all a long that bonny was nowhere and anywhere. I just sat and had a coffee whilst you strained your eyes searching


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My poor eyes, I'm already as blind as a bat...


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie I am sooooo sorry! Please forgive me










I didn't mean to do it, I swear!










Oooop's

I accidentally caught Lottie's tail in the cupboard door, so I've been sent to Coventry! :Nailbiting


----------



## Trixie1

ewelsh said:


> Lottie I am sooooo sorry! Please forgive me
> 
> View attachment 365173
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to do it, I swear!
> 
> View attachment 365174
> 
> 
> Oooop's
> 
> I accidentally caught Lottie's tail in the cupboard door, so I've been sent to Coventry! :Nailbiting


Aaahhh!! So you should be!! Poor Lottie!!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Lottie I am sooooo sorry! Please forgive me
> 
> View attachment 365173
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to do it, I swear!
> 
> View attachment 365174
> 
> 
> Oooop's
> 
> I accidentally caught Lottie's tail in the cupboard door, so I've been sent to Coventry! :Nailbiting


Wicked woman, I'm calling the RSPCA!  Did she yell and swear?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Stumbled across a surprise pixie parcel








Oh hi mum








I wasnt asleep I was just guarding the apartment for you, now will you give me somefink I like?









Saffi being saffi this evening right by my face








And Mojo being mojo by my bum








I suppose they are just making sure I am fine. Boy am I lucky, my favourite clouds!


----------



## nicolaa123

Ok not in line with the rules but my little kitten


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Whompingwillow said:


> Stumbled across a surprise pixie parcel
> View attachment 365175
> 
> Oh hi mum
> View attachment 365176
> 
> I wasnt asleep I was just guarding the apartment for you, now will you give me somefink I like?
> View attachment 365177
> 
> 
> Saffi being saffi this evening right by my face
> View attachment 365178
> 
> And Mojo being mojo by my bum
> View attachment 365179
> 
> I suppose they are just making sure I am fine. Boy am I lucky, my favourite clouds!


I love Saffi's little grey nose. They are beautiful though - and so photogenic.


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Oneinamillion

"A nice long clean after a long stressful day filled with sleeping on the bed, sunning myself and rolling around on the patio and then being stroked lots" Thought Jiggs


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> View attachment 365201
> 
> View attachment 365200


Mojo does look like a lion there. But Saffi looks really fierce!


----------



## ChaosCat

Oneinamillion said:


> "A nice long clean after a long stressful day filled with sleeping on the bed, sunning myself and rolling around on the patio and then being stroked lots" Thought Jiggs
> 
> View attachment 365202
> View attachment 365203
> View attachment 365204


You've got it hard, poor Jiggs!


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Mono does look like a lion there. But Saffi looks really fierce!


They do it to confuse everyone 
I told you, saffi has her mad bursts!


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
I like Mojos expression in that last pic


----------



## Summercat

@Oneinamillion 
Jiggs in the third pic looks to be saying, more pets please:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

This string toy is now in bits! The more shredded it got the more they enjoyed it


----------



## lymorelynn

I have been given a new toy by my youngest son- a Nikon dslr :Snaphappy. It's his old camera but good enough for me to start with. My photography skills need a lot of work but here's a few from this afternoon


----------



## SbanR

Haha. The last two photos are brilliant!


----------



## Jesthar

You know, Lorelei, MOST cats stand on the floor and scratch UP to use the scratching post, not on top and scratch down...


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> Stumbled across a surprise pixie parcel
> View attachment 365175
> 
> Oh hi mum
> View attachment 365176
> 
> I wasnt asleep I was just guarding the apartment for you, now will you give me somefink I like?
> View attachment 365177


You really should send Mojos pics to Pet Remedy headquarters!!! He could be their mascot rofl!!


----------



## Jesthar

Whompingwillow said:


> This string toy is now in bits! The more shredded it got the more they enjoyed it
> View attachment 365206


Nice to know they are enjoying it! You might want to try tying a knot in the string a few inches up, it will keep the shredding to the end of the string and prolong the toy life


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> You really should send Mojos pics to Pet Remedy headquarters!!! He could be their mascot rofl!!


I will genuinely look into it  he would finally be famous, its his dream


----------



## Whompingwillow

I had plans to start on making loads of tote bags but look who has decided to be inconvenient! Oddly its not mojo... 








I give up








Ohhhh bum washing opportunity to grab


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> I had plans to start on making loads of tote bags but look who has decided to be inconvenient! Oddly its not mojo...
> View attachment 365239
> 
> I give up
> View attachment 365240
> 
> Ohhhh bum washing opportunity to grab
> View attachment 365241


She is tired of competing with so many tote bags for your attention. She says you have done enough.


----------



## Whompingwillow

@QOTN I have done two, but I think mojo has the same idea as saffi... he is hogging the entire pile now. I suppose I just simply cant get any more done..


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> I have been given a new toy by my youngest son- a Nikon dslr :Snaphappy. It's his old camera but good enough for me to start with. My photography skills need a lot of work but here's a few from this afternoon
> View attachment 365207
> View attachment 365208
> View attachment 365209
> View attachment 365210


Lovely clear photos Lynn, I'm so shocked how much Daisy blue eyes has grown!

Your girls look very healthy happy and relaxed :Kiss


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Ohhh I love tote bags! I usually am out with at least one. Looking forward to seeing the designs.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Ohhh I love tote bags! I usually am out with at least one. Looking forward to seeing the designs.


I have done 15, you can steal one from the pile.


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> I have been given a new toy by my youngest son- a Nikon dslr :Snaphappy. It's his old camera but good enough for me to start with. My photography skills need a lot of work but here's a few from this afternoon
> View attachment 365207
> View attachment 365208
> View attachment 365209
> View attachment 365210


Lovely photos Lynn, I think she isn't sure in that last photo what that new thing is you're pointing at them.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Ohhh I love tote bags! I usually am out with at least one. Looking forward to seeing the designs.


@Summercat at some point in send you some photos of some of done. You can chose one and I'll send you it in the post as it's so light I could probably squash it down to a small letter, definitely at least large letter


----------



## LJC675

I iz laying by the rose bush, mummy sayz, ooh that might be a nice arty picture:








This iz my I knowz I iz beautiful face:








Iz you still taking pictures?








Hmm well this iz my slinky...


----------



## lymorelynn

I love that last photo @LJC675 :Cat


----------



## Jesthar

lymorelynn said:


> I love that last photo @LJC675 :Cat


Me too! Lori does this a lot, but I can never grab the camera in time... You do have to wonder if they have some mechanism to temporarily turn their bones to jelly when they pull stunts like this


----------



## ChaosCat

If you're a cat you can sleep like that.


----------



## Jesthar

ChaosCat said:


> If you're a cat you can sleep like that.
> View attachment 365283


Tummy! But... is it a trap...?


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> If you're a cat you can sleep like that.
> View attachment 365283


Bury ur face in her tummy I dare you :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

I wouldn't put it past her.

You can sleep in any position without looking utterly stupid.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> I wouldn't put it past her.
> 
> You can sleep in any position without looking utterly stupid.
> View attachment 365289


Omg her paws ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Annieeee I really want to rub my face all over ur fur and squeeze ur feets lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

I can always rely on good company around here 








This teeshirt comes from a furry pet home , expect cat hair all over it


----------



## Charity

Carpet and matching cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

She really is being helpful today... how I get anything done I do not know! I wouldnt dare move her thats for sure...


----------



## Whompingwillow

Since I cant do any work I will show you more of what saffi has been up to this evening
















She makes you all think she is a good girl, which in my eyes she really is. Always so helpful, and nosey


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Since I cant do any work I will show you more of what saffi has been up to this evening
> View attachment 365305
> 
> View attachment 365306
> 
> She makes you all think she is a good girl, which in my eyes she really is. Always so helpful, and nosey


She absolutely is, no doubt about it! You just have to look into her kind face and you see what an angel she is.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> She absolutely is, no doubt about it! You just have to look into her kind face and you see what an angel she is.


Saffi thinks you know everything in this moment, she be nodding


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I don't want cyder...I want gravy! Gimme gravy! What do you mean you've had a terrible day and need a drink? Don't you love me? I need graaaavvvyyyyyyy"


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Thanks!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Carpet and matching cat
> 
> View attachment 365303


Yes!! He does blend in quite well! Just have to be careful not to tread on him when he's there!


----------



## Cully

Spot the cat......


----------



## Charity

Spotted


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Spotted


 I thought all the black and white might confuse you.
I was having a bit of a move around so I don't blame her


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Now, look into the eyes, not around the eyes, just into the eyes!" "Now, feed me!"
Thought Jiggs


----------



## Summercat

@Cully 
Spotted as well

@Oneinamillion 
Jiggs looks like he means business!


----------



## Cully

Well spotted, it's her new 'go to' place at the moment.


----------



## Summercat

@Cully 
I can't open the attachment


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> @Cully
> I can't open the attachment


Just had to edit. Should just be 1 pic now. Sorry.


----------



## SbanR

Snowy joined us again this evening


----------



## Oneinamillion

"One happy Jiggs, after my slave fed me:Cat"


----------



## blkcat

Oneinamillion said:


> "One happy Jiggs, after my slave fed me:Cat"
> 
> View attachment 365326
> View attachment 365327


So shiny and handsome ♥ (don't tell Blk I said that!!!)


----------



## Charity

She thinks because its a LAPtop, she's meant to sit on it


----------



## Cully

What is it about laptops? Moo has just eaten 1 and a half pouches of salmon for supper, and has decided mine is the best place to sleep it off.








Good job I've got my phone


----------



## Whompingwillow

Look what cute cloud I get to wake up, mojo was on the other side too. They are so polite with where they choose to rest on the bed, I mean they could chose my face, but they dont. 
















Good morning from us!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> What is it about laptops? Moo has just eaten 1 and a half pouches of salmon for supper, and has decided mine is the best place to sleep it off.
> View attachment 365335
> 
> Good job I've got my phone


She really suits purple! I seem to like the colour, with cat


----------



## LJC675

Surprisingly, No Suter, that's not helping mummy with her work!


----------



## Whompingwillow

LJC675 said:


> Surprisingly, No Suter, that's not helping mummy with her work!
> 
> View attachment 365396
> View attachment 365397
> View attachment 365398
> View attachment 365399
> View attachment 365400
> View attachment 365401


Omg you have a Wacom tablet! I want a Wacom cintiq SO much
Super (and Kalex) are just so gorgeous even if unhelpful


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo was very excited by the new dragonfly attatchment. It all got more wild after the video, but I had to focus without a camera. Even saffi lazily joined in from her palace


----------



## LJC675

Whompingwillow said:


> Mojo was very excited by the new dragonfly attatchment. It all got more wild after the video, but I had to focus without a camera. Even saffi lazily joined in from her palace


Excellent jumping there Mojo.

Oh, and yes my Wacom is brilliant. I have a surface pro as well, but the Wacom beats it hands down (not very portable though)


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
I love when they run off with the toys in their mouth, it is like they caught the prey


----------



## Summercat

Ball'o cat


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> She really suits purple! I seem to like the colour, with cat


It's a thick bath mat I halved. Laptop is newish and I wanted to protect it a bit as she is ALWAYS on there, whether I am using it or not


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> Omg you have a Wacom tablet! I want a Wacom cintiq SO much
> Super (and Kalex) are just so gorgeous even if unhelpful


No idea what a Wacom is but I now really want one!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> No idea what a Wacom is but I now really want one!!


Haha you are so funny! :Hilarious Get me one at the same time please


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> No idea what a Wacom is but I now really want one!!


----------



## Jesthar

Whompingwillow said:


>


*mutters to self* Thou shalt not covet thy neighbours tech, thou shalt not covet thy neighbours tech....


----------



## ewelsh

Right pair of nosey gossip's


----------



## Charity

Are they watching their Mum run round the garden naked?  That will get the imaginations going


----------



## ewelsh

No @Charity it's worse than that, they are watching the nearly naked roofer :Yawn

Why oh why do some men think it's OK to strut around in next to nothing :Mooning


----------



## Summercat

@ewelsh 
Libby looks disapproving :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Libby is gob smacked as am I


----------



## Summercat

@ewelsh 
I see Lou Lou is safely inside away from vehicles to hunker down in or on, you don't want her running away with a semi nude roofer


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> @ewelsh
> I see Lou Lou is safely inside away from vehicles to hunker down in or on, you don't want her running away with a semi nude roofer


:Wideyed


----------



## Charity

I think its a case of while you've got it, flaunt it


----------



## Charity

Sleeping in this afternoon


----------



## Jesthar

Charity said:


> I think its a case of while you've got it, flaunt it


That kind of assumes they actually have an 'it' worth flaunting - I'm pretty sure some men have some kind of special eye condition that takes their reflection in the mirror and mentally photoshops the lumpy reality into a chiselled hunk...


----------



## Dumpling

Inca made a friend today!








My toddler keeps putting Mog in the different cat beds, Inca doesn't seem to mind sharing though!









Snoozing on the barrel


















Can't you see I'm trying to sleep, mum?









I think I disturbed poor Hector's nap!


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
That is a pretty photo of Bunty:Cat

@Dumpling 
Nice pic of Inca and Mog love the Mog books!


----------



## Dumpling

Summercat said:


> @Charity
> That is a pretty photo of Bunty:Cat
> 
> @Dumpling
> Nice pic of Inca and Mog love the Mog books!


Me too! Except 'Goodbye Mog', that makes me cry too much!


----------



## ChaosCat

Two lazy girls, sleeping now to go partying all night.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 365443


Ah that face, please kiss it for me!


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 365443


I just want to kiss her nose :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> I just want to kiss her nose :Kiss


I'm always tempted to kiss the little white triangle- but mylady doesn't fancy that.


----------



## Cully

Not sure if I like this look:Nailbiting








What could she be plotting??


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Not sure if I like this look:Nailbiting
> View attachment 365475
> 
> What could she be plotting??


Nothing too bad. She will first take over your house, then the street, then the town... eventually the world. Nothing too bad at all.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Nothing too bad. She will first take over your house, then the street, then the town... eventually the world. Nothing too bad at all.


Phew, that's a relief


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> No @Charity it's worse than that, they are watching the nearly naked roofer :Yawn
> 
> Why oh why do some men think it's OK to strut around in next to nothing :Mooning


So where's the photo of the roofer?????


----------



## huckybuck

Uh oh there could be trouble...it's Huck's pram!!!


----------



## Pauline Logan




----------



## Pauline Logan

The boys are taking their neighbourhood watch duties very seriously tonight


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Can't you see I'm trying to do my research"
Thought Jiggs


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## Purplecatlover

Caught him mid yawn haha


----------



## LJC675

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 365560
> View attachment 365561
> View attachment 365562


Aw, good morning gorgeous Jasper.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> So where's the photo of the roofer?????


Trust me on this one, you wouldn't want to see


----------



## Whompingwillow

I dont blame him for taking a liking to this resting spot under the bed recently


----------



## SbanR

Enjoying some fresh greens


----------



## Shrike

Faye1995 said:


> Caught him mid yawn haha
> View attachment 365566


Was he not enjoying Rhod Gilbert?


----------



## Purplecatlover

Shrike said:


> Was he not enjoying Rhod Gilbert?


He had a long night opening my side drawers and driving me up the wall... it's so tiring haha! X


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> Was he not enjoying Rhod Gilbert?


I love Rhod Gilbert, just seeing his face makes me laugh :Hilarious


----------



## blkcat

Gave him treats, went out and let him lying on my jumper. Got back, he's still there  think he was sleeping, was in no hurry to get up!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Enjoying some fresh greens
> 
> View attachment 365578
> View attachment 365579


Nice to see him getting some of his five a day


----------



## Charity

Do not disturb until bedtime


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Do not disturb until bedtime
> 
> View attachment 365645
> 
> 
> View attachment 365646


I want to kiss his tootsies :Kiss


----------



## Whompingwillow

After a leg attack, I get a leg cuddle. Can you spot saffi though? I didnt even know she was there... :Nailbiting








I have some amazing webs in my front garden, they are slowly surrounding the place, there to haunt all you non spider lovers. Especially @Clairabella


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> After a leg attack, I get a leg cuddle. Can you spot saffi though? I didnt even know she was there... :Nailbiting
> View attachment 365686
> 
> I have some amazing webs in my front garden, they are slowly surrounding the place, there to haunt all you non spider lovers. Especially @Clairabella
> View attachment 365685


Oh my days, I think you should move house lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Oh my days, I think you should move house lol xx


I was slow with my first response, so I am editing it to say not much.. 
I love my spider webs and spider residents thank you very much


----------



## Whompingwillow

Flopped herself anywhere for some belly scratchings and purring like a tractor. The soppy love


----------



## Whompingwillow

And..... we got the best post ever all the way from Germany from their favourite fan
New toys, and treats that saffi can have. As you can see, saffi was mainly interested in the toys








Golden nuggets (venison treats) treats she hasnt had before








Wanting more...








Very interested in a toy made especially for saffi. Pink pom poms, you cant go wrong








Mojo having a grand time with harry the spider ball








Wild








Wriggly worm dances


----------



## Whompingwillow

He has pulled this out of the cupboard himself, after already having played with it on top of a wiggly worm attatchment session, plus a trip outside. He is very pleased with himself as you can see


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I've found a new place to be. It's quiet and has a squishy carpet. Now if you could all just leave me be, it's time for my morning nap"


----------



## ewelsh

Are they having ANOTHER tea break!










Don't let them have MY whiskers Mum










How long is this tea break going to last? I mean seriously I will get my whip out in a minute!


----------



## ewelsh

I'll just sit here on my throne and have a quick nap before they start again










All this work is tiresome you know!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I'll just sit here on my throne and have a quick nap before they start again
> 
> View attachment 365710
> 
> 
> All this work is tiresome you know!
> 
> View attachment 365711


Where does she go when they come back?


----------



## Purplecatlover

This morning


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Faye1995 jasper looks very regal in your pictures.


----------



## LJC675

So, it was like wacky races at ours this morning. Suter and Kalex normally tear around like lunatics from about 4 to 6 am, running round the garden, up and down the pole, jumping on each other, doing mad full speed runs right from the end of the garden, bombing back into the house. But this morning it was raining, they're not great fans of the rain. Did it stop wacky races? not at all, it just all happened inside. Thundering up and down the stairs, leaping over everything, this was the state of my living room (the cushion were nicely arranged on the sofa before the thunderfeet duo hit town):


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Where does she go when they come back?


No where @Charity she has been amongst it all every day, not bothered in the slightest! Walks past them all when she wants to pop out for a wee wee and back when she's finished!

She's so funny, nothing bothers her at all.  She would hate to be shut out of the comings and goings.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> No where @Charity she has been amongst it all every day, not bothered in the slightest! Walks past them all when she wants to pop out for a wee wee and back when she's finished!
> 
> She's so funny, nothing bothers her at all.  She would hate to be shut out of the comings and goings.


What a brave girl (or slightly deaf perhaps ). My two would be hiding in the wardrobe with all that going on.


----------



## blkcat

LJC675 said:


> So, it was like wacky races at ours this morning. Suter and Kalex normally tear around like lunatics from about 4 to 6 am, running round the garden, up and down the pole, jumping on each other, doing mad full speed runs right from the end of the garden, bombing back into the house. But this morning it was raining, they're not great fans of the rain. Did it stop wacky races? not at all, it just all happened inside. Thundering up and down the stairs, leaping over everything, this was the state of my living room (the cushion were nicely arranged on the sofa before the thunderfeet duo hit town):
> 
> View attachment 365728


Looks like they have a fabulous time 

Someone here is pleased I'm home 


























I filled his penguin treat toy full of treats in front of him before I left. But he completely forget about them till just now. Many purrs have been had


----------



## Pauline Logan




----------



## Pauline Logan

Oreo loving cuddles in the furry blanket


----------



## Trixie1

Soooooo gorgeous! What a little sweetheart!


----------



## Pauline Logan

Trixie1 said:


> Soooooo gorgeous! What a little sweetheart!


We just love him, he wasnt very well socialised when we got him but nearly four weeks on and he loves the majic furry blanket and a cuddle


----------



## Pauline Logan

Pauline Logan said:


> We just love him, he wasnt very well socialised when we got him but nearly four weeks on and he loves the majic furry blanket and a cuddle


Magic !!


----------



## ewelsh

Pauline Logan said:


> View attachment 365763


Awwww what a sweetie x


----------



## Trixie1

So glad he’s settled in ok, he looks very happy and relaxed in his furry blanket adorable!


----------



## Pauline Logan

Trixie1 said:


> So glad he's settled in ok, he looks very happy and relaxed in his furry blanket adorable!


We feel a little like we rescued him so glad that after just a few weeks of love and attention hes come right out of his we wee self and Mr Tux loves his new little bro as my son says


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> He has pulled this out of the cupboard himself, after already having played with it on top of a wiggly worm attatchment session, plus a trip outside. He is very pleased with himself as you can see
> View attachment 365700
> 
> View attachment 365701


You are such a good Mummy you know - having all these lovely playing sessions - they are very lucky kids xx


----------



## Pauline Logan

Meanwhile our Big Kitten Mr Tux is devestated to realise my hubby scampy is finished!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Now, can I be bothered to go for some food or go out for a walk." "Decisions, Decisions!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Cully

Now you see me.........








Now you don't!








She's still there! Made herself a kangaroo pouch to hide in lol.


----------



## Trixie1

Pauline Logan said:


> We feel a little like we rescued him so glad that after just a few weeks of love and attention hes come right out of his we wee self and Mr Tux loves his new little bro as my son says


That's great that Mr Tux gets on with his little "bro" too seeing the two together is really quite lovely! You've got two little special characters there!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Obviously not my cat but too cute not to share. I went to a postnatal visit today and their kitten decided my scales looked nice


----------



## blkcat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Obviously not my cat but too cute not to share. I went to a postnatal visit today and their kitten decided my scales looked nice
> 
> View attachment 365799


That was brave, they look just like the scales at the vet!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

True indeed! He was in my bag, on the scales, bunting me like a mad thing...lovely little boy.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Obviously not my cat but too cute not to share. I went to a postnatal visit today and their kitten decided my scales looked nice
> 
> View attachment 365799


So sweet. And how heavy was he?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I can't possibly disclose #kittyconfidentialityclause


----------



## Cully

On the same theme as @Mrs Funkin 








This is one of 2 brothers I sit for while 'Mum' is on holiday. Keep trying to get both together but they're as slippery as eels


----------



## huckybuck

This is a friend's Savannah

Cat envy? Me? Never!!!!

I WANT ONE BADLY!!!


----------



## Summercat

Loving all the guest cats, friends, neighbors etc :Cat


----------



## LJC675

Mummy and Daddy iz going away for the weekend, bike racing and camping. Apparently we iz not going.


----------



## ChaosCat

LJC675 said:


> Mummy and Daddy iz going away for the weekend, bike racing and camping. Apparently we iz not going.
> 
> View attachment 365826


So unfair! You still haven't got your own motorbikes? About time, isn't it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

LJC675 said:


> Mummy and Daddy iz going away for the weekend, bike racing and camping. Apparently we iz not going.
> 
> View attachment 365826


That's funny, as @ChaosCat has mentioned motorbikes...my first thought of bike racing is leg powered bikes.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 365827
> 
> That's funny, as @ChaosCat has mentioned motorbikes...my first thought of bike racing is leg powered bikes.


With names like Kalex and Suter motorbikes are rather more suitable, though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You make a good point @ChaosCat *vroooooooooom*


----------



## LJC675

@ChaosCat @Mrs Funkin, yep motorbikes. This is me on mine


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor blimey! Awesome photos


----------



## ebonycat

LJC675 said:


> Mummy and Daddy iz going away for the weekend, bike racing and camping. Apparently we iz not going.
> 
> View attachment 365826


Have a great weekend 
Aww girls I'm sure mummy & daddy will miss you, are you staying at home or going into the kitty hotel?


----------



## LJC675

ebonycat said:


> Have a great weekend
> Aww girls I'm sure mummy & daddy will miss you, are you staying at home or going into the kitty hotel?


We iz staying at home


----------



## ebonycat

LJC675 said:


> @ChaosCat @Mrs Funkin, yep motorbikes. This is me on mine
> View attachment 365828
> View attachment 365829


Awesome pics, fantastic


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> Mummy and Daddy iz going away for the weekend, bike racing and camping. Apparently we iz not going.
> 
> View attachment 365826


Grasp this opportunity with all paws! Time for high jinks!!! If they're going to abandon you like that, give them a scene of :Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop on their return


----------



## ewelsh

LJC675 said:


> @ChaosCat @Mrs Funkin, yep motorbikes. This is me on mine
> View attachment 365828
> View attachment 365829


Wow, I'm very impressed I can just about managed my sit on mower


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> You are such a good Mummy you know - having all these lovely playing sessions - they are very lucky kids xx


I dont know why I have only just seen this.
Well if I dont he is good at helping himself..  Thank you HB, you are the one thats lovely really


----------



## Whompingwillow

LJC675 said:


> @ChaosCat @Mrs Funkin, yep motorbikes. This is me on mine
> View attachment 365828
> View attachment 365829


Rawwwwr very cool! My brother would join you I will pathetically try to catch up on my bicycle...


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 365824
> This is a friend's Savannah
> 
> Cat envy? Me? Never!!!!
> 
> I WANT ONE BADLY!!!


Oh my! From what I understand they are high maintenance balls of energy, and super intelligent. Beautiful though!


----------



## Smuge

Havent been around much for a while,its been an awful month or so. But the floofy, flat faced members of the family are all fine (if feeling a bit abandoned)
















(Ash was under the coffee table)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear @Smuge, I was hoping your OH would have been sorted and on the way to feeling better by now (that's me assuming the tough month is due to that). Hope things improve very soon.


----------



## Jaf

We had a bad storm yesterday, hail stones thunder and lightning. The floods were the worst I've seen, a mixture of impressive and frightening. Have done a count and the cats are all ok except for Jess, though he doesn't come every day so I think he'll be ok. I don't seem to be able to do videos so here's a pic of Sausage, Mash, Lottie and Frank as they followed me down the hill to check the driveway. Mash went for an accidental swim as she mistook a lake for mud. She bounced off the top of the water.


----------



## Charity

We've been out all day so Bunty and Toppy have been on their own for longer than usual and aren't very happy with us as you can see


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> We've been out all day so Bunty and Toppy have been on their own for longer than usual and aren't very happy with us as you can see
> 
> View attachment 365884
> 
> 
> View attachment 365883


I think lots of grovelling from you Charity. Toppy should forgive you for an extra yummy treat, but will Bunty?


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> I think lots of grovelling from you Charity. Toppy should forgive you for an extra yummy treat, but will Bunty?


She's in a right strop, no amount of stroking made her purr earlier . If looks could kill. She probably came in at lunchtime then, of course, couldn't go out again so that will have really upset her. I left some lunch in their feeders but Toppy had scoffed his before we even got out of the door.


----------



## SbanR

Ollie playing with @TriTri 's gift. A mouse with an extra long tail, so poor mummy's hand doesn't get scratched


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR
Any pics of your two?
Ah just as I was thinking of it


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Ollie playing with @TriTri 's gift. A mouse with an extra long tail, so poor mummy's hand doesn't get scratched
> 
> View attachment 365886
> View attachment 365887
> View attachment 365888


That was a good idea, a long tail.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Any pics of your two?
> Ah just as I was thinking of it


I have very few good pics of Jessie nowadays. Lots of potentially fantastic action shots of the two of them playing but I don't have enough hands to hold Ollie's leash as well as taking pics. Don't have WW's dexterity


----------



## Summercat

Jessie is a pretty girl, we need to see more of her :Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

@Smuge sorry to hear things have been rough, but good to see you around. Are things on the way up to getting easier?


----------



## Summercat

@Jaf 
I didn't realize you were so out in the country. Is it hard to shop? (Says, not knowing what the Spanish countryside is like)


----------



## Summercat

Sleeping in the sun:


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo has given up fighting (having started it), saffi is still holding a grudge..


----------



## Pauline Logan

Mr Tux feeling sorry for Oreo and giving him lots of TLC after a wee trip to the vet for his second set of vacinations


----------



## Pauline Logan

Trixie1 said:


> That's great that Mr Tux gets on with his little "bro" too seeing the two together is really quite lovely! You've got two little special characters there!!


We really have been very lucky in the match, they love playing rough n tumble with each other and then cuddling up in the sunshine its def a beautiful bromance


----------



## Whompingwillow

I find saffi looking at me so lovingly in a spot she never usually rests, such a lovely polar bear cloud


----------



## TriTri

Pauline Logan said:


> Mr Tux feeling sorry for Oreo and giving him lots of TLC after a wee trip to the vet for his second set of vacinations
> View attachment 365891


I only pressed the like button because I couldn't find the LOVE button ❤


----------



## Trixie1

Pauline Logan said:


> Mr Tux feeling sorry for Oreo and giving him lots of TLC after a wee trip to the vet for his second set of vacinations
> View attachment 365891


Aaaahh!! Poor little Oreo! Well, he's in good hands by the looks of it!!


----------



## Jaf

Summercat said:


> @Jaf
> I didn't realize you were so out in the country. Is it hard to shop? (Says, not knowing what the Spanish countryside is like)


I think shopping/ take aways are really the only things I miss about London. I order a lot of things online (more choice/ cheaper/ shops don't close at 2-5) but I have to go to town to collect them. Nearest town is only 20mins away by car. This bit of Spain is very rural and I love it. I have always yearned to be a hermit!


----------



## Dumpling

Hector wanted lots of tummy rubs today :Cat
















Inca thought she'd help herself to some pheasant off the highchair, she's so cheeky sometimes! It turned out she didn't like it anyway, she seemed very disappointed it wasn't chicken


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> Havent been around much for a while,its been an awful month or so. But the floofy, flat faced members of the family are all fine (if feeling a bit abandoned)
> View attachment 365870
> 
> View attachment 365871
> 
> (Ash was under the coffee table)


the floofless one is also doing fine


----------



## SuboJvR

If I had to pick whether I prefer hot weather or cold weather...

I would have to say cold.

SNUGGLES!!!!


----------



## SbanR

He would so love the freedom to climb to the top of these trees
















So he came back in and beat up his new best friend


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> He would so love the freedom to climb to the top of these trees
> 
> View attachment 365918
> View attachment 365919
> 
> So he came back in and beat up his new best friend
> View attachment 365921
> View attachment 365922


He reminds me of mojo. thats only ever a good thing


----------



## Summercat

Yes, I was thinking Mojo and Ollie have tree climbing hobbies in common.


----------



## Charity

The rest of us are ready to go to bed so now Toppy wants to play silly beggars. We left him beating up the mat, one of his favourite activities.


----------



## nicolaa123

All such beautiful cats xx

This thread will always help me remember Riley x


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Sleeping the night away" Purred Jiggs zzzzzzzz


----------



## Whompingwillow

nicolaa123 said:


> All such beautiful cats xx
> 
> This thread will always help me remember Riley x


I have been thinking that it was you and rilley who started this ongoing an forever thread. Glad you popped in to say that! Left a mark here for sure x


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi has found a comfy spot, good thing I am not immaculately tidy or she would have no cosy spots. She looks very worried about something though.. winters coming


----------



## Whompingwillow

This is now his, the sheet can never be put in a drawer


----------



## Summercat

Last night Biggles spent a fun time fighting a mouse. After the battle while he was resting up for the next, I walked by and saw the mouse:


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> I have been thinking that it was you and rilley who started this ongoing an forever thread. Glad you popped in to say that! Left a mark here for sure x


This is one of the most popular threads on here so it can officially be in memory of dear Riley as he and Nicola started it.


----------



## SbanR

nicolaa123 said:


> All such beautiful cats xx
> 
> This thread will always help me remember Riley x


A lovely, and lasting, memorial to a much loved boy


----------



## SbanR

As I have been asked for photos of Jessie


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Biggles says thank you, he has a secret crush on Jessie:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Biggles says thank you, he has a secret crush on Jessie:Cat


Ohhhh getting steamy in here


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Biggles says thank you, he has a secret crush on Jessie:Cat


They make a lovely pair. And a colour match too, they'll show each other off beautifully


----------



## ewelsh

Great to see the pretty Jessie is still alive with her energetic baby brother


----------



## bluecordelia

For the cat behind one of our oldest and best loved threads x


----------



## SuboJvR

What you doing mum?


----------



## SbanR

Jessie teasing Ollie


----------



## SbanR

Two of this mornings encounters


----------



## Charity

SuboJvR said:


> What you doing mum?
> 
> View attachment 365996


These must be the biggest eyes on CC, lovely boy xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Charity said:


> These must be the biggest eyes on CC, lovely boy xx


It's probably just because his head is still small so his eyes are out of proportion


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Biggles says he loves the outdoor pics of Jessie. 

@Whompingwillow 
I have to sort the pics but believe I may have found Mojo a compatible girlfriend...or she may be a cousin:Bookworm


----------



## Charity

Togetherness today, they don't do this so often as when they were younger


----------



## Shrike

"Hey Slave, this is an interesting book!"








"Look - it comes with a free treat, and a Mini Me!"








"Best eat the treat before Mini-Me does!"








"C'mon Mini-Me - come out to play!"








"Nope - doesn't look like she'll come out"


----------



## Charity

Charity said:


> Togetherness today, they don't do this so often as when they were younger
> 
> View attachment 366017
> 
> 
> View attachment 366011
> 
> 
> View attachment 366012
> 
> 
> View attachment 366013
> 
> 
> View attachment 366014
> 
> 
> View attachment 366015
> 
> 
> View attachment 366016


Can somebody tell me if they can see these pics, 'cos I can't


----------



## Shrike

Charity said:


> Can somebody tell me if they can see these pics, 'cos I can't


Yep, I can.


----------



## Charity

Thanks @Shrike, must be a blip at this end then


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Togetherness today, they don't do this so often as when they were younger
> 
> View attachment 366017
> 
> 
> View attachment 366011
> 
> 
> View attachment 366012
> 
> 
> View attachment 366013
> 
> 
> View attachment 366014
> 
> 
> View attachment 366015
> 
> 
> View attachment 366016


Aww we really do need a love button on here :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Can somebody tell me if they can see these pics, 'cos I can't


In the second picture they look very annoyed that you interrupted them mid-smooch


----------



## Pauline Logan

TriTri said:


> I only pressed the like button because I couldn't find the LOVE button
> 
> They are just adorable together but i might just be biast!!


----------



## Pauline Logan




----------



## Summercat

Potential girl friend for Mojo I saw today:


----------



## Pauline Logan

Oreo getting a tour of the garden from his big brother thankfully he also seems to enjoy the harness as much as his big bro


----------



## Pauline Logan

Pauline Logan said:


> View attachment 366033
> View attachment 366034


Home

Mark Forums Read
Search Forums
Watched Forums
Watched Threads
New Posts

Photos

Categories

Members

New Posts
PetForums Junior

Your Profile Page

Personal Details

Signature

Contact Details

Privacy

Preferences

Alert Preferences

Avatar

External Accounts

Password

Likes You've Received

Your Content

People You Follow

People You Ignore

Log Out

 Show online status


*Conversations*

Start a New Conversation
Show All...


*Alerts*

Alert Preferences
Show All...


 *1*



Cat ForumsCat Chat
*Photo thread with only one rule.......*

Unwatch Thread
< Prev1533534535536537538


*CharityEndangered Species*
*New*Thanks @Shrike, must be a blip at this end then

#10741Today at 3:54 PM
Like + Quote Reply


*ebonycatPetForums VIP*
*New*
↑
Togetherness today, they don't do this so often as when they were younger

View attachment 366017

View attachment 366011

View attachment 366012

View attachment 366013

View attachment 366014

View attachment 366015

View attachment 366016
Click to expand...
Aww we really do need a love button on here :Kiss:Kiss

#1074236 minutes ago
Like + Quote Reply


*SbanRPetForums VIP*
*New*
↑
Can somebody tell me if they can see these pics, 'cos I can't
In the second picture they look very annoyed that you interrupted them mid-smooch

#1074316 minutes ago
Like + Quote Reply


*Pauline LoganPetForums Junior*
*New*
↑
I only pressed the like button because I couldn't find the LOVE button

They are just adorable together but i might just be biast!!

#107443 minutes ago
+ Quote Reply


*Pauline LoganPetForums Junior*
*New*
















#107451 minute ago
+ Quote Reply


*SummercatPetForums VIP*
*New*





















Potential girl friend for Mojo I saw today:

#10746A moment ago
Like + Quote Reply


*Pauline LoganPetForums Junior*
*New*Oreo getting a tour of the garden from his big brother thankfully he also seems to enjoy the harness as much as his big bro

#10747A moment ago
+ Quote Reply

< Prev1533534535536537538


Contact Us

Help

Terms and Rules
Privacy Policy


*About Us*
PetForums is the UKs most popular pet community among people of all different backgrounds, who love all types of pets and animals.
*Quick Navigation*
Home
About
Contact

Open the Quick Navigation

© Copyright - PetForums.co.uk (2007 - 2018) - Pet Media Ltd in association with Pets4Homes

Use of this website constitutes acceptance of the PetForums Terms and Rules, Privacy Policy and CookiesPolicy.


----------



## Charity

Pauline Logan said:


> View attachment 366033
> View attachment 366034


That's gorgeous, they are two beauties


----------



## Pauline Logan

Charity said:


> That's gorgeous, they are two beauties


Awh thanks my husband has a new phone which take the best picture of our wee black cat Mr Tux wish hed had it when he was as little as Oreo !


----------



## Summercat

More kittens


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Oh, yes that's the spot" Thought Jiggs








"Did I tell you to stop? More please"


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Togetherness today, they don't do this so often as when they were younger
> 
> View attachment 366017
> 
> 
> View attachment 366011
> 
> 
> View attachment 366012
> 
> 
> View attachment 366013
> 
> 
> View attachment 366014
> 
> 
> View attachment 366015
> 
> 
> View attachment 366016


Oh what sweethearts!!! What a lovely picture of Toppy and BuntyThey really do Love each other how cute!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> View attachment 366035
> View attachment 366036
> View attachment 366037
> Potential girl friend for Mojo I saw today:


:Hilarious she is very pretty he should be so lucky!


----------



## Whompingwillow

They look very alike. Is her other front leg all white also?


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
I thought they looked similar. She is about four and half months old.
Here are a few more pics:


----------



## Smuge




----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> View attachment 366045
> View attachment 366046
> @Whompingwillow
> I thought they looked similar. She is about four and half months old.
> Here are a few more pics:


They do look really similar!


----------



## Trixie1

Pauline Logan said:


> Oreo getting a tour of the garden from his big brother thankfully he also seems to enjoy the harness as much as his big bro


The photos are great!! So clear and sharp and shows the colours beautifully! New camera is fab!! Oreo and Mr Tux looking good in the garden


----------



## SuboJvR

Bit of a cheat as not a photo but, I have a very happy Joey


----------



## Charity

SuboJvR said:


> Bit of a cheat as not a photo but, I have a very happy Joey


We love videos, don't get enough of them. Happy sweetie pie Joey xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Someone has stolen my seat









And she's not showing any signs of vacating










There's me thinking she curled up next to me earlier because she liked me.... But no... I think she just wanted the blanket...

(I confess we both had an afternoon snooze)

Hannah


----------



## huckybuck

I knew you'd realise I was a dog eventually Mum!!!

Finally a bed that fits (dog - medium)


----------



## bluecordelia

I think the nip in the air is sending kitties looking for a warm comfy spot. I have just watched 3 episodes of A place in the country back to back with Blue draped around my neck and occluding my breathing. I darent mive as I was loving it.


----------



## Pauline Logan

Trixie1 said:


> The photos are great!! So clear and sharp and shows the colours beautifully! New camera is fab!! Oreo and Mr Tux looking good in the garden


Amazing quality of photos , i may have to steal it capture lots more photos of the boys


----------



## blkcat

Pauline Logan said:


> Mr Tux feeling sorry for Oreo and giving him lots of TLC after a wee trip to the vet for his second set of vacinations
> View attachment 365891


Oh my cat... That is unbelievably cute.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> View attachment 366035
> View attachment 366036
> View attachment 366037
> Potential girl friend for Mojo I saw today:


I was getting quite excited when I saw these photos. I thought it was Biggles' new brother. So SC will she be his younger sister?


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> View attachment 366047


Garfield looks the biggest. Has he overtaken Tali or is it just the camera angle?


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Garfield looks the biggest. Has he overtaken Tali or is it just the camera angle?


He overtook Tali months ago. He is huge and built like a fluffy tank


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> He overtook Tali months ago. He is huge and built like a fluffy tank


Oooh! I would love to have him to cuddle:Happy


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Oooh! I would love to have him to cuddle:Happy


they might need a babysitter for about 5 days this time next month if you want to submit some refrences lol

He is currently sitting where I put dry food when we go to bed, he knows that if he waits long enough food will eventually appear


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> they might need a babysitter for about 5 days this time next month if you want to submit some refrences lol
> 
> He is currently sitting where I put dry food when we go to bed, he knows that if he waits long enough food will eventually appear
> 
> View attachment 366060


Wow! He looks really impressive. Like one of those Chinese stone dog statues


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Wow! He looks really impressive. Like one of those Chinese stone dog statues


he did really really well at his first show. The second was supposed to be in a couple of weeks, but we didnt enter because of the surgery etc


----------



## SbanR

My references @Smuge 
( Stretching it a little - 24hours, not 12)


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> My references @Smuge
> ( Stretching it a little - 24hours, not 12)
> 
> View attachment 366061
> View attachment 366062


 they do love a barrel

id love to walk Gar, but OH says she would leave me if I ever walk a cat in public lol


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> they do love a barrel
> 
> id love to walk Gar, but OH says she would leave me if I ever walk a cat in public lol


:Hilarious why is your OH so against walking a cat.
You could be a secret walker and walk Gar late at night. He would love being out late and he's such an impressive size he would be mistaken for a dog


----------



## SbanR

Ps. It was partly seeing Tali on her barrel that influenced this particular purchase


----------



## Jesthar

Tonight, Lorelei is snoozing away whilst lying on my comb, a hairbrush and a remote control... 








Correction, make that TWO hairbrushes!










How on earth can she possibly find that comfortable?!?


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh I'm a bit squiffy!!!!

How many Gwacies????


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR

I don't know yet, I had already planned to go to the shelter before I spoke to the vet Friday (when she suggested a kitten). She has contacts in private shelters and said she would send me info on available kittens there.
The shelter I went to Saturday, has more kittens as well but I was just in one area.
I need to think some more on it, talk to OH before deciding.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> 
> I don't know yet, I had already planned to go to the shelter before I spoke to the vet Friday (when she suggested a kitten). She has contacts in private shelters and said she would send me info on available kittens there.
> The shelter I went to Saturday, has more kittens as well but I was just in one area.
> I need to think some more on it, talk to OH before deciding.


Will be on tenterhooks while you and OH decide:Cat


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Will keep you posted


----------



## SbanR

He's so full of mad energy this morning, reacting to the weather, I've had to keep my wits about me on this mornings outing.


----------



## Emmasian

Now listen 'ere Missus. You need to get this rain stuff switched off pronto!


----------



## Charity

I am soooo fed up today. Mrs T is who knows where outside in awful weather so I'm stuck indoors with nothing to do but

sleep









and sleep some more









and some more









oh, and play a bit


----------



## Whompingwillow

Emmasian said:


> Now listen 'ere Missus. You need to get this rain stuff switched off pronto!
> 
> View attachment 366090


Nice to see you around here though it should rain more often


----------



## Smuge

Life is hard


----------



## huckybuck

Yep sleep!!!


----------



## SbanR

And here's little one to make up the trio


----------



## ewelsh

Are you all advertising for the barrel company


----------



## Cully

Apart from a quick pee trip this morning she's confined herself to barracks and slept.








The rain has eased so she's just gone out, for how long, goodness knows! Doesn't seem to have the sense to come in if the rain starts.
Might mean a wet search with a torch later for me.


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Are you all advertising for the barrel company


Yes 

And here's Holly Molly showing off the latest Diogenes XXL !!


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Are you all advertising for the barrel company


Gwacie demonstrating the vantage feature of the Natural Paradise XL model...


----------



## Trixie1

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 366131
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> And here's Holly Molly showing off the latest Diogenes XXL !!


I just might have to get one of these!! She looks great and so does the barrel!!


----------



## Jaf

I'm supposed to be tidying up the courtyard after thursdays storm...instead I am sitting here with some cats. Bliss. Geri, Jackie, Ollie and Mari (inspecting the rugs drying out). Some serious pruning needed but too hot for that. Lori, Mash, Frank and Choccy are hanging around too.


----------



## Oneinamillion

Jiggs giving me the cold shoulder. I think it might be because I moved him off my dressing gown to go and get ready!


----------



## Pauline Logan

Tiny wee bit of my son chin but to cute not to share oreo and his biggest bro


----------



## bluecordelia

Here is another shameless advert!


----------



## Emmasian

Bank Holiday "cheer up" pizza fest. Spot the inky little interloper, firmly intent on a bite of pepperoni!


----------



## SuboJvR

Me: Joey, stop playing with the blinds
Joey: LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 366131
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> And here's Holly Molly showing off the latest Diogenes XXL !!


My secret favourite holly is


----------



## Oneinamillion

"I am ready for my close up" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I was trapped inside alllllllll day yesterday...so I neeeeeeed to be outside now. I don't care if you want to go out and buy some chicken for tea, it's not for me, so pffft. I'm going to sit up here, where my precious paws run no risk of getting wet"










"Ooooh, good vantage point for surveying the garden. I like it here"










"Human mother! There's a pigeon! I'm going to "meeeep" at it until it flies away *meeeeeep*


----------



## Jesthar

Lazing on a bank holiday morning


----------



## SbanR

Say arrrhh
















Giant litter tray


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Say arrrhh
> 
> View attachment 366232
> View attachment 366233
> 
> Giant litter tray
> View attachment 366234
> View attachment 366235
> View attachment 366236
> View attachment 366237


Aww I love poop pics!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Not exactly what I had in mind!!


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
But perfect


----------



## Shrike

White Bib contemplating the Catnip. Something (or someone) at the bottom of the garden was bothering him, he didn't stay long.


----------



## Jaf

Outies having their tea. Jess, Frank, Batman, Patch, Geoffrey (behind Patch), Lottie, Slinky, Woody, Pandora, Zero, Blanca and Mash. And Sausage in the dirt (they've made a trough for rolling in). Din din din!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 366253
> View attachment 366254
> View attachment 366255
> View attachment 366256
> 
> 
> Not exactly what I had in mind!!


Nor me! No barrel in sight!


----------



## Psygon

Snoozes


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi when she is being brushed.. can you tell how much she adores it?! Very distracting


----------



## Whompingwillow

They rule the whole world








How cute is that


----------



## blkcat

Setting up a new printer.

"I think there's mice in your new box. Don't worry, I'll get 'em!"


----------



## Jesthar

blkcat said:


> Setting up a new printer.
> 
> "I think there's mice in your new box. Don't worry, I'll get 'em!"
> 
> View attachment 366310
> 
> 
> View attachment 366311


I like that toy! Did you make it yourself?


----------



## blkcat

Jesthar said:


> I like that toy! Did you make it yourself?


I thought you meant the printer for a moment that would be pretty good! 

Yeah, it's a bit rough, but it was just too see if he played with it before I put to much time into refining it.



















He plays with it if I throw a few treats in it, but isn't bothered otherwise.

This was my biggest project...










Naturally he's paid it no attention what so ever 






Have you done any kitty makes? I get the feeling you might be a maker too.


----------



## Jesthar

blkcat said:


> I thought you meant the printer for a moment that would be pretty good!
> 
> Yeah, it's a bit rough, but it was just too see if he played with it before I put to much time into refining it.
> 
> View attachment 366312
> 
> 
> View attachment 366313
> 
> 
> He plays with it if I throw a few treats in it, but isn't bothered otherwise.
> 
> This was my biggest project...
> 
> View attachment 366314
> 
> 
> Naturally he's paid it no attention what so ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done any kitty makes? I get the feeling you might be a maker too.


Those are good! 

Yes, I make - crochet cat toys mainly. There are a couple of examples in this recent thread (as we're in danger of veering very off topic here!):

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/a-thank-you-dog-related.498190/#post-1065261308

There's a craft hotel I go to where I have some fun as well, you can see some of the results here: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/crafters-thread.336923/page-110#post-1065221749


----------



## blkcat

Jesthar said:


> Those are good!
> 
> Yes, I make - crochet cat toys mainly. There are a couple of examples in this recent thread (as we're in danger of veering very off topic here!):
> 
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/a-thank-you-dog-related.498190/#post-1065261308
> 
> There's a craft hotel I go to where I have some fun as well, you can see some of the results here: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/crafters-thread.336923/page-110#post-1065221749


Ohhh, I remember your octopus, they're one of my favourite animals. It's very sweet 

Craft hotel sounds like a lot of fun. Is that money box laser etched or is that pyrography? I love the glasses too.


----------



## Charity

Someone was waiting for us when we got home today


----------



## SuboJvR

Oh mummy, you're so silly.

I know you worried about me so much yesterday when I got a fright, but there were some loud noises so I just wanted to make sure everything was ok when I hid under the bed. I was sat next to you in the study when it happened but I know it wasn't you, or the study, don't panic. I patrolled the house and realised nothing had changed and there was nothing to be scared of.

Look, see, I come sit with you again whilst you play your games and talk to your kitty friends.




























(someone needs to tell him he'd be more comfortable laid lengthways on the bed but...)


----------



## Jesthar

blkcat said:


> Ohhh, I remember your octopus, they're one of my favourite animals. It's very sweet
> 
> Craft hotel sounds like a lot of fun. Is that money box laser etched or is that pyrography? I love the glasses too.


Thank you  It's pyrography, not laser etching.

And, in order to be on topic, Charlie-girl has decided to use me as her washstand tonight


----------



## Shrike

I've not seen forum favourite visiting cat, Moustache for months, and I admit I did fear the worst for the old boy. But tonight he's back! 









I don't think Brooke has seen him lately either, as she scarpered when he got too close.


----------



## Cully

Hmm, wot iz hidin' here?








Jus try an reach...








Bitz furver....








Wass in 'ere. Nearly gotcha...
Bit more..bit more...bi....Arrrg!!:Arghh








Misty comes a cropper trying to prove she really CAN bend completely in half.


----------



## Shrike

I made the mistake of getting up to make a cuppa last night - lost my seat for the rest of the evening!


----------



## Charity

Don't you mean HER seat. Anyway, she's left you another one


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, it's raining *again* and a drop of rain frightened me half out of my skin...so I'm having a rest. Human daddy is also very tired, so if you don't mind, your #1 and #2 boys would like a bit of peace. You just carrying on with the ironing and making cottage pie for tea please"


----------



## LJC675

Well mummy and daddy eventually came home from their bombing about in Wales. They brought us back this brilliant new huge cat play house.









There are so many dangly things that flap in the wind to play with and rooms to explore:



















Kalex - Oy Suter wat iz you doing?










Suter - I haz found a secret pocket










I will fitz in it!!!










Best game ever - hiding in the bedroom pods and pouncing on each other, lots of butt wiggling and pouncing:
















We promised mummy we didn't make any holes in the outside bits (Mummy has her fingers crossed)


----------



## Charity

Now look what you've done Brooke. Bunty's copying you and has pinched her Dad's chair.


----------



## LJC675

Charity said:


> Now look what you've done Brooke. Bunty's copying you and has pinched her Dad's chair.
> 
> View attachment 366384


Aw, she looks very happy about it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

LJC675 said:


> Well mummy and daddy eventually came home from their bombing about in Wales. They brought us back this brilliant new huge cat play house.
> View attachment 366375
> 
> 
> There are so many dangly things that flap in the wind to play with and rooms to explore:
> 
> View attachment 366376
> 
> 
> View attachment 366377
> 
> 
> Kalex - Oy Suter wat iz you doing?
> 
> View attachment 366378
> 
> 
> Suter - I haz found a secret pocket
> 
> View attachment 366380
> 
> 
> I will fitz in it!!!
> 
> View attachment 366381
> 
> 
> Best game ever - hiding in the bedroom pods and pouncing on each other, lots of butt wiggling and pouncing:
> View attachment 366382
> View attachment 366383
> 
> 
> We promised mummy we didn't make any holes in the outside bits (Mummy has her fingers crossed)


The picture of Kalex peeping in is the cutest thing


----------



## Charity

LJC675 said:


> Aw, she looks very happy about it.


Her Dad wasn't but he went and sat at the kitchen table instead :Cat


----------



## Charity

LJC675 said:


> Well mummy and daddy eventually came home from their bombing about in Wales. They brought us back this brilliant new huge cat play house.
> View attachment 366375
> 
> 
> There are so many dangly things that flap in the wind to play with and rooms to explore:
> 
> View attachment 366376
> 
> 
> View attachment 366377
> 
> 
> Kalex - Oy Suter wat iz you doing?
> 
> View attachment 366378
> 
> 
> Suter - I haz found a secret pocket
> 
> View attachment 366380
> 
> 
> I will fitz in it!!!
> 
> View attachment 366381
> 
> 
> Best game ever - hiding in the bedroom pods and pouncing on each other, lots of butt wiggling and pouncing:
> View attachment 366382
> View attachment 366383
> 
> 
> We promised mummy we didn't make any holes in the outside bits (Mummy has her fingers crossed)


That's got to be the biggest and best cat house in the world :Cat

Edit: Ooops, think I had better re-phrase that, biggest and best cat PLAY house in the world :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Shrike

I had my tent up last night to re-proof it. Ashamed to admit I was a bad Slave as I shouted at Brooke for climbing up it and generally clawing about, getting in the way.
Probably why I let her nab my seat later.


----------



## Smuge

Im not really sure why, but my house has a glass window between the hall and living room. It deeply confuses the floofs










They havent seen their mum in a week, she misses them constantly and Garfield has been found crying at the bedroom door trying to find her. Its sad to watch


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor you, poor floofs and poor OH! You really have got it tough at the moment.


----------



## Smuge

ChaosCat said:


> Poor you, poor floofs and poor OH! You really have got it tough at the moment.


meh this should hopefully be the end of it all now,or atleast the start of the recovery


----------



## ChaosCat

Smuge said:


> meh this should hopefully be the end of it all now,or atleast the start of the recovery


Fingers crossed that it is!


----------



## Jaf

Just the right size for Jackie


----------



## Pauline Logan

Freindship goals


----------



## Whompingwillow

Smuge said:


> Im not really sure why, but my house has a glass window between the hall and living room. It deeply confuses the floofs
> 
> View attachment 366388
> 
> 
> They havent seen their mum in a week, she misses them constantly and Garfield has been found crying at the bedroom door trying to find her. Its sad to watch


That is really sad  I liked for the photos not for the last sad part


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, what's this then? It's alright I s'pose but where's the gravy?"



















(different photo here than on the Oscar thread  Sorry for bombarding, just thought it was cute with the shadow of his ears!)


----------



## Summercat

Washing up after lunch


----------



## Jaf

Cats lounging around after tea. Patch, Jess, Ollie, Lottie, Frank, Mash, Slinky and Mari.

Slinky, white with ginger bits on her face, shows me her tummy now. It will be wonderful when she wants a stroke.


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojos morning coffee in bed


----------



## SuboJvR

Special guest appearance from Cameron and Cavendish cats. I love these photos, seeing them out in the garden together is a huge step (Cameron is extremely shy and wary, it's taken all summer for him to go further than just past the back door... I sort of feel like he kept Cavendish safe when they were "on the streets", taking care of his brother, so he's the one who is taking longer to believe he's landed on his paws)...

Don't worry no pigeons were harmed in the taking of these photos ! Cavendish is FAR too clumsy!!


----------



## LJC675

Putting away the final camping things is proving a slow process, hoping to get the tent carpet away at some point, but someone (Suter) thinks it's the perfect snuggle spot.









Close up:


----------



## SbanR

Morning ablutions


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Biggles says lovely


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Biggles says lovely


Will Biggles be getting a little companion of his own?


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Thinking about it, told what the vet said to OH, he didn't say yes or no, so the idea is still open.
I have been looking online at Biggles shelter plus some others and will show some photos probably over the weekend.


----------



## Shrike

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Thinking about it, told what the vet said to OH, he didn't say yes or no, so the idea is still open.
> I have been looking online at Biggles shelter plus some others and will show some photos probably over the weekend.


You should remind the OH - "Happy Wife, Happy Life"


----------



## Summercat

@Shrike 
True but the initial agreement was one cat, so need to tread carefully :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Libby - "what is she doing up here"










Libby - "Seriously is she really going to sleep there, right in front of me?"









Libby - "Mummy she's snoring, she's very loud!"









Libby - "I can't stick this racket!"









Oh dear!


----------



## Charity

Phoebe, be afraid, be very afraid


----------



## ewelsh

Libby had better things to do and was NOT sharing her fish with her new found friend


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Libby had better things to do and was NOT sharing her fish with her new found friend
> 
> View attachment 366502


Is this your newly christened floor eWelsh?


----------



## Smuge

Stretchhhhh


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Smuge any release date for your OH yet? Hope she's home soon.


----------



## Whompingwillow

The pampered polar bear princess cotton candy cloud
















This has been neglected for such a long time. Saffi had so much fun this morning








And now time to relax and listen to love stories
























Can't forget about this one


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Lovely pics:Cat


----------



## SuboJvR

What do you mean you want a nap mum? It's not night time










I really don't see why you want a nap when you can just hang out with me










Oh mum you're awake again great, it's time for my nap now!










I'll just snuggle in, no it doesn't matter that you're hungry










Alright we will both get up but I want to get on this windowsill. I'll do it one day










Mum it's 8.30pm why are you going back and doing more work on your computer?

I'll help then...










But it's really boring ..


----------



## Charity

Toppy is obsessed with the cats next door, he does nothing but wait and watch for them when he's outside. He has two specific areas where he will go and sit for ages and stare at the fence or the shed roof every day where he expects them to appear. We don't actually see a lot of them now, just occasionally, one might be sitting on our shed roof or jump up on the fence, then all hell breaks loose. From my kitchen door, I can see them sat in their own garden but Bunty and Toppy can't though I'm sure they can sense when they are there. Bunty watches as well but she's a bit more relaxed about it all. I wish I could explain to Toppy he doesn't have to keep guard. 

Here he is waiting to see if one of them comes onto our shed










or perhaps they're behind this fence










or this fence


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
Poor dear Toppy


----------



## ewelsh

Poor Toppy, all this staging on must be exhausting xx

Try relax Toppy, Mummy has it all covered x


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Is this your newly christened floor eWelsh?


Nope, This is my new floor, all lovely and clean......at the moment! It won't be long


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 366546


Just love this.

Your floor looks great @ewelsh


----------



## SbanR

@Charity , darling Toppy is such a diligent guard cat

@ewelsh your floor is lovely but it Needs to be officially acknowledged as home turf


----------



## ewelsh

Zonked on stinky banana and fish :Wtf


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Zonked on stinky banana and fish :Wtf
> 
> View attachment 366549


Because everyone raved about the stinky banana and how much their cats loved it I got one for Bertie about ten days ago - so far all he's done is sniff it once and since then has totally ignored it 

Still prefers his Catac Organic Catnip 'sack' which he will cuddle for hours !


----------



## Emmasian

Mummy will you quit with the camera already, I iz snoozying in the sun!










Mummy I meanz it! Going to pout now coz you iz interrupting important Sleepytime!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I've been modelling for human daddy today. Look at my enormous shadow I am like a tiger!"



















"I am a model, you know what I mean...and I do my little turn on the catwalk"


----------



## Oneinamillion

One cat you have not seen in while is the old girl "Pippa" from next door to my parents. She is quite friendly and was very pleased to see me!


----------



## Trixie1

ewelsh said:


> Zonked on stinky banana and fish :Wtf
> 
> View attachment 366549


Stinky Banana!! Sounds very unpleasant!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I've been modelling for human daddy today. Look at my enormous shadow I am like a tiger!"
> 
> View attachment 366569
> 
> 
> View attachment 366570
> 
> 
> "I am a model, you know what I mean...and I do my little turn on the catwalk"
> 
> View attachment 366571


Good photos of Oscar there! Up there of my favourites of him


----------



## Trixie1

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 366546


Very funny!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Toppy is obsessed with the cats next door, he does nothing but wait and watch for them when he's outside. He has two specific areas where he will go and sit for ages and stare at the fence or the shed roof every day where he expects them to appear. We don't actually see a lot of them now, just occasionally, one might be sitting on our shed roof or jump up on the fence, then all hell breaks loose. From my kitchen door, I can see them sat in their own garden but Bunty and Toppy can't though I'm sure they can sense when they are there. Bunty watches as well but she's a bit more relaxed about it all. I wish I could explain to Toppy he doesn't have to keep guard.
> 
> Here he is waiting to see if one of them comes onto our shed
> 
> View attachment 366536
> 
> 
> or perhaps they're behind this fence
> 
> View attachment 366537
> 
> 
> or this fence
> 
> View attachment 366539


Oh gorgeous Toppy!! No need to worry about the other cats when you have Bunty, Mummy and Daddy looking out for you!! And I'm sure Bunty can hold her own!


----------



## Summercat

Hello gorgeous Pippa:Cat


----------



## SbanR

A loaf for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Jessie, beautiful loafing  thank you @SbanR


----------



## SuboJvR

It's a hard knock life


----------



## SuboJvR




----------



## ChaosCat

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 366612


Hard to tell print cats from living cat!


----------



## SuboJvR

ChaosCat said:


> Hard to tell print cats from living cat!


I've started only putting the black and white covers on because they match Joey


----------



## SuboJvR

Saturdays. Snuggles and playtime!!!


----------



## SbanR

Play time


----------



## ewelsh

Where are you @SbanR  that is Jessie with you as well


----------



## ChaosCat

I frequently use my own leg as a pillow, too.


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> I frequently use my own leg as a pillow, too.
> View attachment 366625


What a sweetheart, looks very comfortable! May try that myself!!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Where are you @SbanR  that is Jessie with you as well


I'm here eWelsh


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Is it a cemetery?


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> I'm here eWelsh


You daft thing  I meant where were you in that photo? Also is that Jessie or Jessie's double?


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Is it a cemetery?


Go to the top of the class
It's the memorial section. The council has landscaped it and its popular with dog walkers. Ollie has become quite chilled as regards dogs


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> You daft thing  I meant where were you in that photo? Also is that Jessie or Jessie's double?


Behind the phone
Jessie's double, as in Loulou?:Hilarious Has she done a runner?


----------



## Jaf

Jackie in the box, Sausage in the box, Mash wants to be in the box. Funny creatures.


----------



## KoolK

Pauline Logan said:


> Tiny wee bit of my son chin but to cute not to share oreo and his biggest bro
> View attachment 366154


Awwww! That is the cutest I've seen all day!!! 

My snowy looks exactly like your furbaby!!!

Adorable


----------



## Charity

The vet says I've been overdoing it and need to rest


----------



## KoolK

I just want to get this out of my system...

I know a lot of people have always wondered why exactly I'm so weird about posting images of Snowy on here... And the truth is I guess I'm just scared.

I posted a picture of Ariel (my cat who passed away in 2016  ) online (not on PF) to celebrate her 1st birthday and then that exact week she got Ill and she left me forever!

I can never forget her and will always love her but I guess (and I know this is stupid!) That I'm scared...that the same thing will happen to Snowy 

I don't want anything bad to happen to her... 
(I'm not saying that it will or blaming anyone for anything by the way!  )

But!
The one difference: i know for a fact that (most) people on this forum absolutely loves cats as I do!

I know that nothing will happen to Snowy & I know that she is in a way 'safe' here with so many other cat lovers!

Sorry (again) for my rambling!

But a lot of you have always been there for me when I was going through a bad patch in my life and so I just want to express my gratitude!

Thank you all!

When I am ready I will post some pictures of Snowy for sure 

(By the way you do know that all the images anyone posts on PF are also on Google images ... Lol)

Plus ... You only live once!
Might as well make the most out of it! 

Lots of love
Snowy's mommy


----------



## Charity

Don't worry @KoolK , its not compulsory. Nearly all of us do love cats though we occasionally get some undesirables/trolls. We don't want you to feel uncomfortable or stress about it so when you're ready.and we will look forward to seeing Snowy sometime.


----------



## bluecordelia

She is a Star Wars fan. 
Definitely not my thing!


----------



## Oneinamillion

Another visit from "Tinker". Enjoying some rolls and some stretching after a quick meow and a fuss!


----------



## KoolK




----------



## huckybuck

Bag Thief strikes again!

And where do you hide your stash???

In the water bowl obviously!!!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 366727
> View attachment 366728
> View attachment 366729
> View attachment 366730
> Bag Thief strikes again!
> 
> And where do you hide your stash???
> 
> In the water bowl obviously!!!


Oh Little H, you crease me up :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, where have you beeeeeeeeen? I know you've been so busy at work, I'm just keeping you company whilst you have a little catnap"










"Oh, hang on, this new bed looks comfy...zzzzzzzzz...*thunk*....zzzzzzz"


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 366727
> View attachment 366728
> View attachment 366729
> View attachment 366730
> Bag Thief strikes again!
> 
> And where do you hide your stash???
> 
> In the water bowl obviously!!!


I sooooooo love pics of Little H stealing stuff, they make my day.


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper has just come back from yet another week's holiday at the caravan and has had a whale of a time as usual and behaved himself ( well almost) during his stay. He was even less trouble than usual with regard to travel though going there was rather better than coming back as I think he didn't want to leave and hid under the bed from us when it was time to go into his carrier just before leaving.
When he's there he's so much more relaxed and is sort of his own boss...he doesn't take anything like the amount of entertaining that he requires when at home and is happy to just do his own thing but is actually more affectionate while there too.
He has his own 'bedroom' in the rear floor locker that he commandeered since going there as a tiny kitten which he uses during the day in which to sleep and then uses the front day beds for sleeping on during the night. He has his own set routine much like at home.

Normally at home he'll often wake us around 6.00am wanting attention but when at the caravan he's happy just to sit looking out of the windows as soon as it's dawn and never bothers us whatsoever...it's like having a different cat.
If we pop off for the day he's not remotely bothered and often he's never in a rush to come and see us after we return. Of course we do play with him if he's in the mood while there but he's just happy to sit with us most of the time so often we feel a little redundant. If occasionally he's built up a bit of excess energy we'll play with him or he'll just dash from one end of the caravan to the other enough times until he's got rid of any energy excess and then he's quiet again.
He used to get extremely stressed during the journey and each time we took him my other half kept saying next time we'll leave him with my daughter who bred him but now she wouldn't dream of leaving him behind as it just wouldn't be the same without taking him with us.

The image below gives an idea of just how relaxed he is...he's like this most of the time when not chasing flies or moths!


----------



## Joy84

It's going to be one of those "not much is being one" kinda days ...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

In fairness though, you could while away a whole day just looking at beautiful Phoebe though  have a lovely lazy day after all your efforts yesterday @Joy84


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Pippa" on her morning rounds!


----------



## Summercat

@Oneinamillion 
Pippas green eyes look gorgeous with her black fur:Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 366764
> View attachment 366765
> View attachment 366766
> 
> 
> It's going to be one of those "not much is being one" kinda days ...


It's not called a Sunday Morning Lie In for no reason!!!


----------



## Dumpling

Leela and I (with the toddler in tow!) have been pottering about in the garden with the chickens this afternoon :Cat :Chicken:Chicken do excuse the garden, it's very much a work in progress and the chickens don't really help...








Pestering Flea in her dust bath

















Following Buckbeak and Splodge around.









Hello Kevin! We both know the best animals only have one eye!









That was fun!


----------



## Summercat

@Dumpling 
Lovely bunch


----------



## Dumpling

Summercat said:


> @Dumpling
> Lovely bunch


They're great, they certainly keep us busy!


----------



## QOTN

Dumpling said:


> Leela and I (with the toddler in tow!) have been pottering about in the garden with the chickens this afternoon :Cat :Chicken:Chicken do excuse the garden, it's very much a work in progress and the chickens don't really help...


The garden looks lovely but I am a little concerned at the Euphorbia Robbiae in the first pic. Unless it is your favourite plant I would dig them up. I started with three that size given to me over 30 years ago and I still have to keep digging them up from all over the place.


----------



## Dumpling

QOTN said:


> The garden looks lovely but I am a little concerned at the Euphorbia Robbiae in the first pic. Unless it is your favourite plant I would dig them up. I started with three that size given to me over 30 years ago and I still have to keep digging them up from all over the place.


I hate the stuff, it's everywhere! The garden was full of it when we moved it, we are slowly getting rid of it but it is such a persistent plant and it doesn't ever seem to want to die.


----------



## QOTN

Dumpling said:


> I hate the stuff, it's everywhere! The garden was full of it when we moved it, we are slowly getting rid of it but it is such a persistent plant and it doesn't ever seem to want to die.


It also leaks if you break a stem!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Lazying on a Sunday afternoon" hummed Jiggs to himself :Cat


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## Willow_Warren

Someone else is having a lazy Sunday afternoon!









Which is possible preferable to where she tried to settle down this morning



















She does like to chase flies wherever they go though...


----------



## SbanR

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 366832


How your lad has grown!! Almost a little pudding


----------



## Whompingwillow

Best friends








'Although you do have stinky breath... dont do that again'








Sorry








Love me please again


----------



## Dumpling

Willow_Warren said:


> Someone else is having a lazy Sunday afternoon!
> View attachment 366831
> 
> 
> Which is possible preferable to where she tried to settle down this morning
> 
> View attachment 366833
> 
> 
> View attachment 366834
> 
> 
> She does like to chase flies wherever they go though...


She's beautiful :Cat she reminds me so much of one of my childhood cats!


----------



## Purplecatlover

@SbanR tell me about it! He's a right bruiser lol and he knows it!!! Even his heads grown!!! Xx


----------



## huckybuck

Dumpling said:


> Leela and I (with the toddler in tow!) have been pottering about in the garden with the chickens this afternoon :Cat :Chicken:Chicken do excuse the garden, it's very much a work in progress and the chickens don't really help...
> 
> View attachment 366808
> Pestering Flea in her dust bath
> 
> View attachment 366810
> 
> View attachment 366811
> 
> Following Buckbeak and Splodge around.
> 
> View attachment 366812
> 
> Hello Kevin! We both know the best animals only have one eye!
> 
> View attachment 366813
> 
> That was fun!


OMG I adore Kevin - have you seen the size of his tree trunks????


----------



## Dumpling

huckybuck said:


> OMG I adore Kevin - have you seen the size of his tree trunks????


He's a stocky boy that's for sure!








I think he's about as wide as he is tall and weighs over 5kg so needs some strong legs to hold him up!

He's so gentle though, everyone at the vets seemed to fall in love with him when he was in for his op!


----------



## Smuge

Good news - The floofs are very pleased that their mums surgery went well and that after disappearing for 2 weeks she is finally home (and literally arrived home with cheese dreamies)








Bad news - During that 2 weeks they became used to having her side of the bed to themselves and are not thrilled about being kicked out of it
















Okish news - they have reluctantly agreed to sleep at my feet instead


----------



## SbanR

@Smuge I'm glad your OH's op went well and she's now home. Hope she continues to have a smooth recovery.

It's great to see you back, and the floofs too


----------



## bethany_hannah

We have to get up?! How rude


----------



## Smuge

Tali has decided that the boys have got very uppity recently and has been stalking and pouncing on them all morning. (they are just playing)

She just chased Garfield (much longer and heavier than her) around the room, lifted one paw, tapped him on the side, stuck her tail in the air and strolled off looking very pleased with herself

She is the smallest and lightest of the 3 floofs but is still the undisputed boss of this house


----------



## Smuge

Ash says "I know Gar is a bit fat, but how did he manage to eat this much in one day?  "


----------



## Calvine

Smuge said:


> Ash says "I know Gar is a bit fat, but how did he manage to eat this much in one day?  "
> View attachment 366913


Gorgeous!!:Cat


----------



## LJC675

Smuge said:


> Ash says "I know Gar is a bit fat, but how did he manage to eat this much in one day?  "
> View attachment 366913


Ash's face is brilliant in that pic, perfect look of surprise and maybe disappointment at the same time that Garfield didn't leave him any.


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Tali has decided that the boys have got very uppity recently and has been stalking and pouncing on them all morning. (they are just playing)
> 
> She just chased Garfield (much longer and heavier than her) around the room, lifted one paw, tapped him on the side, stuck her tail in the air and strolled off looking very pleased with herself
> 
> She is the smallest and lightest of the 3 floofs but is still the undisputed boss of this house
> 
> View attachment 366910


Love that expression on Tali's face. She certainly disciplined Gar and shown him who's the boss


----------



## blkcat

I went out and came back five minutes later. Someone was so pleased I wasn't gone for long, he couldn't wait for me to sit down properly before he hopped on


----------



## Psygon

CK has been eaten by the fish. Ted is attempting a brave escape :-D


----------



## Summercat

@Psygon 
Love the fish bed


----------



## Psygon

Moments later and it looks like Ed may be losing....








But what's this?? Jammy has come to save them! :-D


----------



## SuboJvR

You know when they're naughty but they're also cute and you find it hard to discipline the naughty...

(Especially if you started it with belly tickles )


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother. I'm so sorry I scratched your very expensive chests of drawers in the night. If I sit next to you here and look handsome do you forgive me? I know you do, I'm irresistible aren't I"


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother. I'm so sorry I scratched your very expensive chests of drawers in the night. If I sit next to you here and look handsome do you forgive me? I know you do, I'm irresistible aren't I"
> 
> View attachment 366955


He does know he's a handsome fellow!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## blkcat

So cute when cats lie on their backs <3  Blk doesn't do that ever, I think maybe because of his oddly shaped ribs.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Great pic:Cat


----------



## SuboJvR

Watching Star Trek, more important than having a wash


----------



## SbanR

Jessie suddenly pounced in @TriTri s mouse and killed it


----------



## Cully

This is my supervisor making sure I wash her food dishes properly.


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Jessie suddenly pounced in @TriTri s mouse and killed it
> 
> View attachment 366963
> View attachment 366964
> View attachment 366965
> View attachment 366966


Oh Jessie it's so good to see you enjoying the mouse. You look so pretty today. Don't you get that cord caught around you, only under supervision, gorgeous. That mouse's nose looks very soggy through lots of licking


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> Oh Jessie it's so good to see you enjoying the mouse. You look so pretty today. Don't you get that cord caught around you, only under supervision, gorgeous. That mouse's nose looks very soggy through lots of licking


She didn't lick it. It was a deadly head bite, again and again


----------



## Oneinamillion

:Cat








It's Playtime with Jiggs! 








After running around like a mad cat for 20mins. "Time for rest, before round 2" thought Jiggs as his slave nursed his wounds.


----------



## Jesthar

Optical illusion time! Was this taken from above or below...


----------



## Cully

Jesthar said:


> Optical illusion time! Was this taken from above or below...
> 
> View attachment 366979


Below I think!


----------



## blkcat

Oneinamillion said:


> :Cat
> View attachment 366974
> 
> It's Playtime with Jiggs!
> View attachment 366975
> 
> After running around like a mad cat for 20mins. "Time for rest, before round 2" thought Jiggs as his slave nursed his wounds.
> View attachment 366976


Did someone get a bit feisty after their nip toys?


----------



## SuboJvR

Morning playtime with my Joe


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> Morning playtime with my Joe
> 
> View attachment 366985
> 
> 
> View attachment 366986


No Joey, it's CHICKEN in a basket
P.S. she sniffed and left the mackerel, then gobbled it later when she was really hungry. Will try the ocean fish later .


----------



## Dumpling

SuboJvR said:


> Morning playtime with my Joe
> 
> View attachment 366985
> 
> 
> View attachment 366986


He's such a handsome boy, I love that second photo!!


----------



## SuboJvR

Cully said:


> No Joey, it's CHICKEN in a basket
> P.S. she sniffed and left the mackerel, then gobbled it later when she was really hungry. Will try the ocean fish later .


Change is scary! Poor Misty Moo!


----------



## SuboJvR

Dumpling said:


> He's such a handsome boy, I love that second photo!!


This is the cat tunnel I bought him in early March that went completely ignored so was relegated to its position in the study. Now today it's the best thing ever?!


----------



## Dumpling

SuboJvR said:


> This is the cat tunnel I bought him in early March that went completely ignored so was relegated to its position in the study. Now today it's the best thing ever?!


Mine seem to do this quite often with things I buy them, they are so funny sometimes, aren't they?


----------



## Summercat

Watching the morning


----------



## Dumpling

Snoozy Inca


----------



## KoolK

SuboJvR said:


> Morning playtime with my Joe
> 
> View attachment 366985
> 
> 
> View attachment 366986


Good morning 

Aww he's adorable 
Love his eyes... They are gorgeous!

You're a fabulous mummy to him 

Loving the daily pictures 

Hope to do the same soon 

Love Ariel


----------



## Dumpling

Half asleep Hector









In case anyone was wondering who the big, blue tail belongs to... a giant shark, obviously!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Some cat family I got to hang out with this week

Blerp















tea drinking lady with etiquette








Fearful night that was






















And my secret favourite.... shh


----------



## Jesthar

Whompingwillow said:


> Fearful night that was
> View attachment 367014
> View attachment 367017
> View attachment 367016


Oooh, the struggle agains the darrk side is fierce in this one!

Love the little bandana on the tortie, is it just decoration?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Jesthar said:


> Oooh, the struggle agains the darrk side is fierce in this one!
> 
> Love the little bandana on the tortie, is it just decoration?


She is so gorgeous that one, and always has a bandana on, its just her thing!


----------



## Charity

No one to play with so he's having a snooze


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> No one to play with so he's having a snooze
> 
> View attachment 367020


Toppy looks like he's had a busy day!!


----------



## Dumpling

One day I will get a photo of these two doing something other than sleeping/sitting in a cat bed! Not today though...


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Shrike

"White Bib" sat on my car. He is out the front of my house far more than round the back as he lives on the close.








Oddly he is quite friendly when in "his" territory and will ask for fuss. Out back, where he knows he's in Brooke's territory, he'll scarper if I'm about.


----------



## ebonycat

Dumpling said:


> Leela and I (with the toddler in tow!) have been pottering about in the garden with the chickens this afternoon :Cat :Chicken:Chicken do excuse the garden, it's very much a work in progress and the chickens don't really help...
> 
> View attachment 366808
> Pestering Flea in her dust bath
> 
> View attachment 366810
> 
> View attachment 366811
> 
> Following Buckbeak and Splodge around.
> 
> View attachment 366812
> 
> Hello Kevin! We both know the best animals only have one eye!
> 
> View attachment 366813
> 
> That was fun!


Oh my gosh Kevin is a very handsome boy & I love your ladies, very beautiful x


----------



## Whompingwillow

Photos from their cat family cat sitters

Post mid night knocking things over zoomy chase








Saffi is clearly very comfortable..








Missing them, but they do have the best cat sitters ever

And I will miss these two for company


















Goo' morning from all


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> Some cat family I got to hang out with this week
> 
> Blerp
> View attachment 367009
> View attachment 367010
> 
> tea drinking lady with etiquette
> View attachment 367010
> 
> Fearful night that was
> View attachment 367014
> View attachment 367017
> View attachment 367016
> 
> And my secret favourite.... shh
> View attachment 367013


Oh Wow, if I tried to put a bandana on Moo she would take both my arms off, and that would just be a warning. I only have the length of time it takes to eat 3 Dreamies to get a collar on her:Nailbiting


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jiggs chilling out...


----------



## Dumpling

Chilling in the sunshine :Cat


----------



## Summercat

@Dumpling 
That is a pretty photo by the window.


----------



## Jaf

Choccy, Jackie and Lori.


----------



## Charity

Toppy's been home alone nearly all day today . Don't think he's too bothered










Bunty's been out most of the day today leaving poor Toppy all on his own, as usual she's definitely not bothered


----------



## SuboJvR

Sup cat chatters
My slave set up this new bed for me now it's winter

Paws up from me


----------



## SuboJvR

This is what it actually is - a radiator bed but over the landing (his favourite spot to sleep) where it was more stable plus one of his blankets!


----------



## Oneinamillion

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Jiggs chilling out...
> View attachment 367096


I see Jiggs is doing his best penguin impression!


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> Toppy's been home alone nearly all day today . Don't think he's too bothered
> 
> View attachment 367123
> 
> 
> Bunty's been out most of the day today leaving poor Toppy all on his own, as usual she's definitely not bothered
> 
> View attachment 367124


He's something else, j'adore Top Man and beautiful bunty ❤ - they are amaze! xx


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> This is what it actually is - a radiator bed but over the landing (his favourite spot to sleep) where it was more stable plus one of his blankets!
> 
> View attachment 367129
> View attachment 367130


He's so lush! Could eat him up and squish him so much xx


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Jiggs chilling out...
> View attachment 367096


Jiggs, my man! You is smokin! ❤


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Oh, I love shoes! Oh, the smell! You are going nowhere!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Summercat

Nice siggy @huckybuck


----------



## Mavis Garland

Hello everyone!
I am in Ontario Canada and we adopted this cat from the Pet Smart store that has cats from the Animal Rescue Center. I was looking for a long haired friendly cat, and almost overlooked this cat as he was out of his cage at the time I was walking past the glassed in area.
We named him George, as he is very curious and looks to us that he is a Wegie as he has all the points of description. 
I could not find any information on if these type of cat twitches its tail constantly, until I read a couple of post at this site. The only other thing I read said if a cat twitches it's tail constantly, it could have nerve damage.
When George jumps up to lie against me, his tail almost beats a drum like pattern on my body and he never seems to stop it moving, even when stretched out at rest. He will thump it on the floor, but does not seem angry or stressed. We adopted him 3 weeks ago and he has been a bit aggressive, especially when we are trying to brush him. He does not like his sides brushed, but likes his back brushed and will arch his rear end high in the air to get the full effect of the petting or brushing in that area. He is microchipped, neutered and we also had him groomed the 2nd week we had him. Any comments?
We wee told how much to feed him, and that the vet had put him on a diet as he is already heavy and they were trying to control his weight.


----------



## Summercat

@Mavis Garland 
Hi and welcome! Handsome cat:Cat

Some cats may not like certain areas being brushed but as he is longer haired, make sure there are no mats where you are brushing. They may be near the roots. If you brush over a mat it can be painful.


----------



## Charity

He is a beautiful boy. Hope you have many happy years together.


----------



## Mavis Garland

What I was a bit worried about is, because of his being a Norweigian Forest or Maine Coon type cat - shoud he really be on a diet?
I've read that this brred of cat needs more food, but the lady from the Rescue Center instructed us to feed him just a certain amount of food.
She said she held him for 2 years as she could not allow a home with other animals to have him, because he would gobble up the other animal's food - so she waited until people wanted to adopt him into a one pet home. Shoud this breed of cat be kept on a diet? Advice welcome.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mavis Garland said:


> What I was a bit worried about is, because of his being a Norweigian Forest or Maine Coon type cat - shoud he really be on a diet?
> I've read that this brred of cat needs more food, but the lady from the Rescue Center instructed us to feed him just a certain amount of food.
> She said she held him for 2 years as she could not allow a home with other animals to have him, because he would gobble up the other animal's food - so she waited until people wanted to adopt him into a one pet home. Shoud this breed of cat be kept on a diet? Advice welcome.


He could be a domestic long haired cat. The best way to know if he is overweight is to assess his body condition - can be a bit harder with a fluffy cat but..










Vets will often base their assessment on kg alone which is misleading especially if there is some large breed ancestry in the mix


----------



## immum

My daughter got a new fur throw for her bed.....Indie made herself at home on it straight away! Love how her colours show up against it, especially the ginger tip of her tail. She's so beautiful.


----------



## Summercat

That's pretty @immum :Cat


----------



## Charity

Having a little moan about something this morning


----------



## Jesthar

Jesthar said:


> Optical illusion time! Was this taken from above or below...
> 
> View attachment 366979





Cully said:


> Below I think!


Correct! Though with her, it really could be either way


----------



## Jesthar

When you're making a batch of cat toys, but have to stop and explain to the in house testers you're very sorry, but they can't have EVERYTHING you make...


----------



## Summercat




----------



## ewelsh

What is her fascination with vehicles 

















And yes apparently she had been sat in the seat! :Smuggrin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I felt a bit weary this morning after that goopy stuff you put on my neck last night...anyway, you can see I'm raring to go...come on, birdie, bring it on"










"Take that! I'm making you look silly now human mother, as you told everyone I don't like feathers"










"Mine! All mine! I've been sharpening my claws you know..."










"Do you like my vampire fangs? I vant to bite you, mwah ha haaaaaaa"


----------



## SuboJvR

What is this "spoiled" of which you speak??

Edit: Plus some fangs as well a la Oscar @Mrs Funkin !


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I felt a bit weary this morning after that goopy stuff you put on my neck last night...anyway, you can see I'm raring to go...come on, birdie, bring it on"
> 
> View attachment 367266
> 
> 
> "Take that! I'm making you look silly now human mother, as you told everyone I don't like feathers"
> 
> View attachment 367269
> 
> 
> "Mine! All mine! I've been sharpening my claws you know..."
> 
> View attachment 367270
> 
> 
> "Do you like my vampire fangs? I vant to bite you, mwah ha haaaaaaa"
> 
> View attachment 367267
> 
> 
> View attachment 367268


Oh Oscar, you look so amazing playing out in the garden!!!


----------



## nicolaa123

Miss you every day xx


----------



## huckybuck

nicolaa123 said:


> View attachment 367297
> 
> 
> Miss you every day xx


That plaque is beautiful xx


----------



## nicolaa123

huckybuck said:


> That plaque is beautiful xx


It's on his box which has his ashes in. Brought him home today and it's hit me again


----------



## nicolaa123




----------



## huckybuck

Oh Nicola - the box is just exquisite. It's so beautiful - just like Riley was. 

The hard bit is over now hun - it WILL get easier day by day. 

Thinking of you both xxxx


----------



## huckybuck

Do you mind putting a link to the crematorium/casket provider as I don't think I've ever seen anything as nice for pets before.


----------



## nicolaa123

huckybuck said:


> Do you mind putting a link to the crematorium/casket provider as I don't think I've ever seen anything as nice for pets before.


https://www.silvermerehaven.co.uk/

It is lovely and the cushion that his little box is on is a lovely touch as is the little card. They have some lovely caskets, I'm happy he is home with me, miss the little boy so much xx


----------



## ewelsh

What a beautiful box.

He is home with you again x try remember the lovely moments you had together xxxx


----------



## Charity

That's really lovely and the card. Home forever Riley xx


----------



## Psygon

The moment when some brown tissue paper can turn you into a superhero... :-D


----------



## Whompingwillow

Happy to be back home with these two clouds. All three of us are getting better with me going away and abandoning them, I would say..


----------



## Whompingwillow

Psygon said:


> The moment when some brown tissue paper can turn you into a superhero... :-D
> 
> View attachment 367306
> View attachment 367307
> View attachment 367308
> View attachment 367309
> View attachment 367310


Oh my goodness, that is brilliant! I hope saffi and mojo let me do that as I plan on trying it...


----------



## Psygon

Whompingwillow said:


> Oh my goodness, that is brilliant! I hope saffi and mojo let me do that as I plan on trying it...


Oh do try, our guys are not bothered by it at all  I think Saffi and Mojo will make great superheroes :-D


----------



## bluecordelia

@Nicola that is beautiful and I was funnily enough going to pm you when I got home earlier . It would have been just about when you posted xx

I hope you feel closer now he is home x


----------



## nicolaa123

bluecordelia said:


> @Nicola that is beautiful and I was funnily enough going to pm you when I got home earlier . It would have been just about when you posted xx
> 
> I hope you feel closer now he is home x


It's odd since coming home I've cried. But I also keep looking at him on the cushion and it's like as we know how cats are he is like not sure I like this cushion can I have just the box?

Some times I feel him but then I think I'm just looking to feel him if that makes sense but I don't know.. I leave the house still and every time I open the letter box to say one more goodbye to him just in case he is there. Ah it's so tough but I have finally accepted I did the right thing by him just wish I could feel him on my lap one last time x


----------



## Jaf

Eagles hunting. Sorry about the photo quality (I really need a decent camera). There was a pair hunting together, really close. The cats weren't bothered!

Choccy showing off his golden bits (burnt is it?).


----------



## Charity

I'm feeling tired Mummy, think I'll sleep on you




























Fast asleep


----------



## Shrike

Nice pics Jaf. I think you need to spend a lot to get really good pictures of birds in flight. I did get these ones below last year when I was walking the Congost de Mont-rebei, north of Lleida. I was using a Panasonic Lumix








From this one I think I've identified it as a Spanish Imperial Eagle:









And to bring this post back on topic, there was this lovely (I presume) feral cat at the hotel:


----------



## Trixie1

Oh gorgeous Toppy!! How Is it possible that you become even more gorgeous!!x


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> The moment when some brown tissue paper can turn you into a superhero... :-D
> 
> View attachment 367306
> View attachment 367307
> View attachment 367308
> View attachment 367309
> View attachment 367310


Brilliant!!! Note to buy tissue paper!! Can we feel a photo comp theme coming on rofl!!


----------



## huckybuck

nicolaa123 said:


> It's odd since coming home I've cried. But I also keep looking at him on the cushion and it's like as we know how cats are he is like not sure I like this cushion can I have just the box?
> 
> Some times I feel him but then I think I'm just looking to feel him if that makes sense but I don't know.. I leave the house still and every time I open the letter box to say one more goodbye to him just in case he is there. Ah it's so tough but I have finally accepted I did the right thing by him just wish I could feel him on my lap one last time x


I think he will surprise you when you least expect it. When I lost Cinders it took ages before I felt I could get another cat. I felt so disloyal when finally I was ready and bought Huck home. Within a day he looked at me in a certain way and we spoke to each other and I was convinced I saw "Cinders" in him. Whether I wanted to I don't know but it was comforting. Then quite a few years later I got Grace and only very recently I have started to get shivers as she reminds me so much of Cinders in little ways. As Huck got older the less he did but it's as if she has passed over to Grace now.

BTW I am the worlds biggest sceptic about all this stuff but still I love that she's still such a big part of my life (even if it's just wishful thinking and memories) it shows she lives on...


----------



## Jaf

@Shrike i love that pic with the moon and eagle, very clever. My dad has a lumix, maybe I'll get it in a few years when he upgrades!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@nicolaa123 that is a beautiful little casket for your gorgeous boy's ashes. I hope you can start to heal xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Look at her


----------



## Charity

Time for treats


----------



## ChaosCat

A treat here, too, offered to me by one of the piratesses. Sadly I don't feel like having a rat snack just now.








Second time they've caught one.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> A treat here, too, offered to me by one of the piratesses. Sadly I don't feel like having a rat snack just now.
> View attachment 367408
> 
> Second time they've caught one.


Poor rat  but excellent skills! Poor you


----------



## Charity

That looks a big one  Can't say I like rats that much (I like domestic ones) but I don't wish them dead at the hands of cats.


----------



## Dumpling

ChaosCat said:


> A treat here, too, offered to me by one of the piratesses. Sadly I don't feel like having a rat snack just now.
> View attachment 367408
> 
> Second time they've caught one.


That looks like a big rat! Well done cats. I like rats, but I don't like them around the chicken feed or horses, so I'm afraid I'm never very sad when Athena catches them, although it's not so great when she leaves a rat head on the door mat...


----------



## Pauline Logan

Scoured the house looking for this pair they found perfect place to hide from the kids!


----------



## Trixie1

Pauline Logan said:


> Scoured the house looking for this pair they found perfect place to hide from the kids!
> View attachment 367418


Lovely to see Mr Tux and little Oreo looking so comfortable, I adore these two!!


----------



## SuboJvR

Slightly wonky musketeer loaf for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Joy84

nicolaa123 said:


> View attachment 367297
> 
> 
> Miss you every day xx


Sending hugs!


----------



## SbanR




----------



## bluecordelia

@ChaosCat I too had a lovely gift on the door mat this morning. It must be the cooler weather getting them moving again x


----------



## bluecordelia

@Nicola I am so glad you are working it through. Sometimes you have to go around and over it to find that you were right xxx


----------



## nicolaa123

bluecordelia said:


> @Nicola I am so glad you are working it through. Sometimes you have to go around and over it to find that you were right xxx


Struggling tonight


----------



## Whompingwillow

nicolaa123 said:


> Struggling tonight


Sorry you are struggling  Its too hard, and understandable you are. Sending you strength. I wish I could do more. Stick around here, where everyone cares and has your back in this. Would you like me to immortalise him by drawing you his pawtrait? It would have to be for after christmas, I can do that for you though if you would like, hopefully a small cheer up (so sorry if it isnt at all) Xx


----------



## nicolaa123

That would be lovely.

I am sorry for bringing this thread down not what it was intended for, I just need to find a way to cope x


----------



## Whompingwillow

nicolaa123 said:


> That would be lovely.
> 
> I am sorry for bringing this thread down not what it was intended for, I just need to find a way to cope x


OK it's a plan. I don't think you are bringing the thread down at all. It will continue. Riley started it all off and you should come here whenever you need. Saffi and mojo send their love


----------



## nicolaa123

Thank you, really love to see all of your beautiful little ones, makes my heartache but in a good way x


----------



## Whompingwillow

This is saffi and mojo, and their opinions on quail eggs in the Cosma food


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
I love Ollie's coloring


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> I love Ollie's coloring


It's come out a little darker n stronger than it really is


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> View attachment 367440
> View attachment 367441
> View attachment 367442
> View attachment 367443


Hi Ollie! I've missed seeing your handsome little self


----------



## ChaosCat

Don't try to steal my mouse!


----------



## bluecordelia

Aw @nicolaa123 thats great of the lovely @Whompingwillow to do you a piece of work. This is your thread anyway xx


----------



## QOTN

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 367482
> 
> View attachment 367483
> 
> View attachment 367481
> 
> View attachment 367480
> 
> Don't try to steal my mouse!


Glad to see the mouse is still alive.


----------



## ChaosCat

QOTN said:


> Glad to see the mouse is still alive.


It's keeping extremely well, especially considering how rough Annie's love is.


----------



## huckybuck

ChaosCat said:


> A treat here, too, offered to me by one of the piratesses. Sadly I don't feel like having a rat snack just now.
> View attachment 367408
> 
> Second time they've caught one.


Eughhhhhh that's huge!!!!


----------



## Joy84




----------



## Charity

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 367501


Is she waiting for something nice like a treat?


----------



## huckybuck

Doing his perv on Dad while Mum's away!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Huck missing Mum last night.


----------



## SbanR

What have they done to our playground?!









A new climbing frame


----------



## ewelsh

What a lucky boy Ollie is


----------



## Summercat

There is something in your bag I want


----------



## Summercat

Cats and kits


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi in a box that fell out of the cupboard 
















By the way I do not know how it opened like that and moved so far away from the cupboard it fell out of all I know is, that it was not me


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> View attachment 367540
> View attachment 367541
> View attachment 367542
> View attachment 367543
> View attachment 367545
> View attachment 367546
> Cats and kits


Is that mojos twin I see? Surprised she is still there being as beautiful as he is (they all are actually, its lovely you go keep them company)


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 








Yes, Mojos twin, she is a little beauty. Most of the two orange and white litters are gone. She is still there, along with a sister and brother from her litter.
Lots more new kittens.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> View attachment 367552
> 
> Yes, Mojos twin, she is a little beauty. Most of the two orange and white litters are gone. She is still there, along with a sister and brother from her litter.
> Lots more new kittens.


You have amazing willpower to not leave with one (or 2..)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, these squishy things I keep finding all over the place, I'm meant to sleep in them? Ooooooooh! I thought they were there to be ignored...this one seems quite comfy though"


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola does look a little bit special in the photo, but she looks a lot cuter in real life, curled up on my feet, possibly a bit resentful that she has to share the sofa with me!










It's a bit dull outside, but at least one of my sunflowers is adding some sunshine (not strictly cat related, but I'm pretty sure Lola fertilised the ground before planting)









Oh... I have a fluffy tail to hide behind









Hannah


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur felt as though he only needed half of his bed.










I couldn't resist giving him a stroke, so he was soon sat up.


----------



## Trixie1

Arthur is gorgeous! What a lovely photo of him sitting up


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Lola does look a little bit special in the photo, but she looks a lot cuter in real life, curled up on my feet, possibly a bit resentful that she has to share the sofa with me!
> 
> View attachment 367560
> 
> 
> It's a bit dull outside, but at least one of my sunflowers is adding some sunshine (not strictly cat related, but I'm pretty sure Lola fertilised the ground before planting)
> View attachment 367561
> 
> 
> Oh... I have a fluffy tail to hide behind
> View attachment 367563
> 
> 
> Hannah


Your sunflowers are amazing. Would love a plant like that to brighten my garden


----------



## SbanR

Checking out what else he can climb


----------



## Joy84

Charity said:


> Is she waiting for something nice like a treat?


Not really because it was in my room this morning and treats are kept in the kitchen. 
But she sat like that and stared at me for a long while, I did wonder if she was after something :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Pauline Logan

Trixie1 said:


> Lovely to see Mr Tux and little Oreo looking so comfortable, I adore these two!!


They really do adore each other


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, is this not a bed then? It's all so confusing..."


----------



## SbanR

Playdate










Relaxing away from that nuisance


----------



## Oneinamillion

Jiggs enjoying the Sunshine and showing off on a pleasant Sunday afternoon.
"Oh, what a wonderful life" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Purple suits Jessie

@Oneinamillion 
What a happy boy Jiggs looks


----------



## ChaosCat

Can't I just have a little rest before I go outside again?


----------



## Charity

The only sunny spot in the room


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> The only sunny spot in the room
> 
> View attachment 367677


Oh bless!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Of course upside down is the most comfortable position to sleep in!


----------



## Cully

Worn out after an argument with a bit of string


----------



## Smuge




----------



## jasperthecat

Well we've had a bit of a family crisis this week. My OH's mum on Tuesday, slipped on the stairs and badly broke her ankle and had to be rushed to hospital for an operation and was only released yesterday evening.
As if that wasn't bad enough we've had to look after her dog which she'd only recently saved from a horrible life and imported him all the way from Shri Lanka where she'd got to know him over the past three years while vacationing there for two to three months each year. She was absolutely besotted by him and talked of nothing else whenever she came home and this year she took the plunge, bought him off the owner who treated him terribly and paid to have him brought here.
The poor dog has had an awful life and has some rather strange ways because of it but he's harmless and absolutely no trouble to look after whatsoever and dotes on his new owner but is so wary of strangers.

We were very concerned about Jasper with having a dog living in our home. He'd met him once before albeit at a distance and there'd been no issues but this time the dog wasn't visiting, he was living with us so we set up his bed in the kitchen and kept them apart.
However, Jasper being Jasper he wasn't going to be left out and would bang on the kitchen door for us to open it so that he could see what was going on. The dog knew he was there and made no attempt to attack him. We let the dog in the lounge with us and Jasper of course had to come in too which worried us particularly when the dog went to make friends with him and wanted to play.
Jasper kept his distance but each day he wanted to see him and by yesterday evening just before he went home, Jasper was coming to within 12 to 18 inches from his face so Jasper certainly wasn't scared and apart from being miffed at being kept out of the kitchen, Jasper was totally unphased by the dog's presence and acted as if nothing was different.

Before we got the new bedding Jasper always used to love pouncing on my hand under the duvet when I played with him but since getting the new bedding we put an end to it. However recently while at the caravan, I was playing with him like that with my hand under the caravan bed duvet, much to my OH's disapproval of course while he thought it was great fun, so much so that when we got home he would come onto our bed in the early hours and leap onto my feet or hands under the duvet while I was asleep waking me in the process. The problem is that he's now getting quite a heavy boy so it actually hurts sometimes when leaps into the air and drops down on you unexpectedly.

We have several old bath towels which we keep just as covers when we're decorating etc so I began using one of those on the bed to protect both my hands and the duvet and he now loves to play 'towels' and will spend hours playing with me. Whenever he sees me pick up the towel he knows what to do and is straight onto the bed ready for action. Eventually he always falls asleep with his towel after play as it involves much thrashing, biting and kicking...I just double the towel over so he doesn't hurt me and we both have a great time. He may be going on 17 months old now but he's still a playful kitten at heart!

This playing 'towels' business is so tiring!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Happy pixie clouds








Pulling off all those mattress buttons, would you believe?? Bet you dont believe me








Is she getting chubby? A friend thinks she is getting chubby 








View attachment 367741

Mousey mouse my favourite toy








Morning wash









My favourite clouds


----------



## Summercat

Lovely pics @Whompingwillow the first of Mojo (Ron?!) is my fave.

Can you feel her ribs? Biggles looks chubby from certain angles but the vet said he is a perfect size. He just is just many layered in fur.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Lovely pics @Whompingwillow the first of Mojo (Ron?!) is my fave.
> 
> Can you feel her ribs? Biggles looks chubby from certain angles but the vet said he is a perfect size. He just is just many layered in fur.


Haha you can't get over the Ron thing! It is quite funny to imagine him as Ron now.. I think it can be his poke fun name then  mojo thanks you. He was being so very cute in that moment I took about 10 photos...


----------



## Whompingwillow

I forgot to say, I will check for her ribs later @Summercat. Might weigh them this week to out of curiosity. I think she is just looking extra fabulous at the moment which is really what my friend was implying when she called her chubby..


----------



## Whompingwillow

Making the bed is much less of a task with these two around... even if it takes 3 times longer


----------



## Summercat

That's why Biggles needs a friend, to play attack under the covers with rather than our feet:Cat


----------



## Cully

Up early this morning and making a tentative exit thru the window to see who's been around!








Can't hear any birds yet which is strange


----------



## SuboJvR

Five more minutes, mum!

When he lays here he has a clear eyeline to me in bed too. He likes to be close


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> That's why Biggles needs a friend, to play attack under the covers with rather than our feet:Cat


I agree, saffi loves it. Mojo likes dashing under the covers when I make the bed. Saffi sometimes sees him having fun and thinks she would like it too but find she is highly unamused by me waving a bed sheet around, so I stop for a while so she can have her fun with mojo without that  love them. I would never have imagined in the beginning that they would end up as best friends, even if an odd pair


----------



## SuboJvR

Alright fine I'll get up!


----------



## SuboJvR

Playing "Where's Joey?"


----------



## SbanR

@Whompingwillow Ollie was fascinated by your bedmaking video with Saffi n Mojo. He got his nose right up to the screen

@Summercat how is your kitten foster/adoption idea coming on?


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
We may have a lease from the 15th and OH has been rushed off his feet with work. So I have been waiting on the kitten idea. The vet had suggested before we move but I think it would be pushing too much at OH. 
I will wait till after the move which we will have time to do over two weeks. Still lots to arrange, cleaning, movers etc.
Didn't feel pulled to any of the kittens I have seen in person so far, though many nice and friendly ones. I have felt drawn to kittens in the past when visiting.

I do still have in my head a boy about Biggles age I met last autumn, after Biggles came home. I saw him Saturday as I was leaving and played with him a bit. He reminds me a lot of Biggles, personality wise. Though I know a kitten would be an easier intro.


----------



## LJC675

Well at last!!!!!!!!

The hoomans went away AGAIN at the weekend. Mummy waz feeling a bit guilty this morning so haz actually lifted the cage off the catnips so we can sniff it. We haz to have an escorted visit to the magic drug plant 'cos apparently we can be a bit ruff and bust it all to pieces.










































Uh oh beware the mad eye drug cat!!! 








































Mummy haz put the cage back on now, she said enuff drugz for 1 day.


----------



## Charity

Kalex and Suter in Hazy Heaven...brilliant


----------



## Summercat

@LJC675 
I love your girls, not sure I mentioned before, but they remind me of cats I have seen in Beatrix Potter books:Cat


----------



## SbanR

Fantastic photos of Kalex n Suter having a fix. May we have a video next time pleeeeese
My LB so loved the catnip plants he would spreadeagle himself across it


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely photos x


----------



## LJC675

SbanR said:


> Fantastic photos of Kalex n Suter having a fix. May we have a video next time pleeeeese
> My LB so loved the catnip plants he would spreadeagle himself across it


Well, I have uploaded a new video today, on the clicker training thread (post number 39):
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/clicker-training-with-suter-and-kalex.473909/page-2


----------



## ChaosCat

Even a fierce piratess needs love.


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 367750
> 
> 
> Five more minutes, mum!
> 
> When he lays here he has a clear eyeline to me in bed too. He likes to be close


He's such a cutey squishy boy ❤ Everytime i see him I just want to scoop him up and squish him tight and kiss his face off lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

❤ ❤

She's a beautiful girl @ChaosCat. Can you just rub her belly a bit harder please and send me a vid  that would be great :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> ❤ ❤
> 
> She's a beautiful girl @ChaosCat. Can you just rub her belly a bit harder please and send me a vid  that would be great :Kiss


She is out on a roam, but I'll try my best for you when she comes in.


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> Well, I have uploaded a new video today, on the clicker training thread (post number 39):
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/clicker-training-with-suter-and-kalex.473909/page-2


Something to look forward to tonight However.......
Kalex n Suter having a drugs party would be even better


----------



## Purplecatlover

Someone's comfy!!! He's even snoring lol


----------



## Jesthar

Sneaky slave put catnip on the scratching post - resistance is futile!


----------



## Jesthar

...and that backfired - I planned to spend this evening making cat toys, but now I find myself incapurrcitated* by my little nip-head!









*Incapurrcitated: the inability to move due to the presence of a cat on your lap


----------



## SbanR

A loaf, and half loaf for @Mrs Funkin
























Yoga


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ollie! A loaf and a loaf on a stick, you *are* a good boy  Thanks @SbanR (cutest thing ever, kitten loafing!).

ETA: those little pink pads too! They make me *squeeeeeee*


----------



## Whompingwillow

She has decided tonight she will sleep on *my *pillow, even though she has her own thats exactly the same  we had a peaceful arrangement.. but I get no say on the matter, I guess we will do a pillow swap tonight then


----------



## Whompingwillow

She's had a change of heart and is now on her pillow and given me back mine... falling off it too, mind


----------



## Charity

Trouble brewing this morning, I think because Toppy wasn't able to go out early as usual as we got up late so he takes his frustration out on Bunty, though she gave as good as she got.

_He's got that look in his eye







_










_Trying to fend him off_


















_But he keeps coming









Smack! Right on the nose







_

_Next minute, they're on the floor









Its getting so fast and furious I can't keep up








_
No animals were harmed in the making of this story_ _


----------



## Whompingwillow

My little furry friend


----------



## Summercat

She is lovely @Whompingwillow


----------



## Trixie1

She's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Oneinamillion

:CatHappy Birthday Jiggs!!:Cat 11 Years Young!
"Yippee, present time!! A new catnip mouse!!! Just what I wanted!!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## MilleD

Whompingwillow said:


> View attachment 367960


I hope mine love their catnip kickers too


----------



## huckybuck

Oneinamillion said:


> :CatHappy Birthday Jiggs!!:Cat 11 Years Young!
> "Yippee, present time!! A new catnip mouse!!! Just what I wanted!!" Thought Jiggs
> View attachment 367989
> View attachment 367986
> View attachment 367987
> View attachment 367988


Happy Birthday gorgeous Jiggs xx


----------



## Cully

Oneinamillion said:


> :CatHappy Birthday Jiggs!!:Cat 11 Years Young!
> "Yippee, present time!! A new catnip mouse!!! Just what I wanted!!" Thought Jiggs
> View attachment 367989
> View attachment 367986
> View attachment 367987
> View attachment 367988


Happy Birthday gorgeous Jiggs








Glad you got your favourite fix today :Cat


----------



## Summercat

Happy birthday Jiggsyou look great!


----------



## bethany_hannah

This cardboard box of toys was ready for the cupboard as Nelson was bored of them, ready to get out his other hidden set. Of course now they're in a box they're the best toys ever!!!


----------



## Trixie1

Happy Birthday Sweetheartxx


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday very handsome Jiggs xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Happy birthday lovely jiggs (thought ww, saffi and mojo  )


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy Birthday Jiggs  Hope your new mouse has survived so far!


----------



## SbanR

Happy birthday Jiggs


----------



## ebonycat

Oneinamillion said:


> :CatHappy Birthday Jiggs!!:Cat 11 Years Young!
> "Yippee, present time!! A new catnip mouse!!! Just what I wanted!!" Thought Jiggs
> View attachment 367989
> View attachment 367986
> View attachment 367987
> View attachment 367988


Happy Birthday Jiggs 
Such a handsome black panther boy xx


----------



## TriTri

Belated Happy Birthday Jiggs xx


----------



## TriTri

View attachment 368014
Poor Princess Tessy-Two-Shoes is feeling a bit sorry for herself as she had four teeth removed by the vet during her dental today 
Should she be meowing and larger than life tomorrow, does anyone know, or does it take a few days?

Which reminds me..... did you hear about the boy who slept with his head under the pilllow? The fairies took all his teeth away!  Oh sorry Tessy :Cat


----------



## Charity

Poor Tessy, still, better out than in. I expect she might feel a bit tender for a day or two. Only one vet visit to go now.


----------



## ChaosCat

Happy belated birthday, Jiggs!


----------



## lymorelynn

Sometimes you look into the abyss 








And sometimes the abyss looks into you


----------



## Summercat

@TriTri 
I don't know but hope it is not long till she feels better.


----------



## Whompingwillow

TriTri said:


> View attachment 368015
> View attachment 368014
> Poor Princess Tessy-Two-Shoes is feeling a bit sorry for herself as she had four teeth removed by the vet during her dental today
> Should she be meowing and larger than life tomorrow, does anyone know, or does it take a few days?
> 
> Which reminds me..... did you hear about the boy who slept with his head under the pilllow? The fairies took all his teeth away!  Oh sorry Tessy :Cat


Poor thing, hope she feels better soon. I do not know when they start to feel better as we have avoided toof pulling so far but hopefully it will be today, if not then it will happen when it happens? Fingers crossed in no time!


----------



## Summercat

Playing with toys this morning


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> View attachment 368020
> Playing with toys this morning


What a beauty!


----------



## Summercat

Biggles says thank you @Whompingwillow


----------



## ewelsh

Happy belated wishes Jiggs xxxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

I really do have to go out... but some cloud has other ideas and I dont have the heart to move 
















Ah there we go.... but still :Arghh maybe I should cancel my day and stay home? They are very useful in helping me prioritise whats important


----------



## Whompingwillow

Nor will I ever be able to put the sofa cover back on... much better when its an unmade mess, apparently.


----------



## Charity

Its very autumnal here today. Bunty's been in and out and in and out several times, not sure where's best, but she's now decided its indoors. They'd just both settled down for a quiet afternoon when that Monster called Mr Sainsburys Driver turned up with our shopping so now they are all a dither.

_Having a nice peaceful rest just before he arrived


























_


----------



## TriTri

Summercat said:


> @TriTri
> I don't know but hope it is not long till she feels better.


Thank you, I hope so too.


----------



## TriTri

Whompingwillow said:


> Poor thing, hope she feels better soon. I do not know when they start to feel better as we have avoided toof pulling so far but hopefully it will be today, if not then it will happen when it happens? Fingers crossed in no time!


Thank you She's just ventured to the other end of our home to sit on my lap purring, so that's a good sign. She is also eating ok, so "on the mend" I think.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Poor Tessy, still, better out than in. I expect she might feel a bit tender for a day or two. Only one vet visit to go now.


I agree Charity, better those nasty teeth are out than in.

Max's vet visit was Monday and his scratched eye has healed now, at last. There's just a scar left that should heal in time. No more drops, which typically I have now finally got the knack of! In the past I wasn't squeezing the tube quite hard enough.


----------



## Clairabella

Happy birthday my man Jiggs ❤ Hope your slaves spoilt u rotten xx


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## blkcat

I think he's just about forgiven me for taking him to the vets for his jabs. He doesn't look entirely happy, but he's sitting on my feet again.










He hasn't seen the toothbrush I bought today yet


----------



## blkcat

Oneinamillion said:


> :CatHappy Birthday Jiggs!!:Cat 11 Years Young!
> "Yippee, present time!! A new catnip mouse!!! Just what I wanted!!" Thought Jiggs
> View attachment 367989
> View attachment 367986
> View attachment 367987
> View attachment 367988


Happy belated purrday Jiggs! I hope you had a fabulous day


----------



## huckybuck

blkcat said:


> I think he's just about forgiven me for taking him to the vets for his jabs. He doesn't look entirely happy, but he's sitting on my feet again.
> 
> View attachment 368100
> 
> 
> He hasn't seen the toothbrush I bought today yet


He's so shiny!!!


----------



## SuboJvR

I posted in the cat expectations thread about how Joey isn't a lap cat

This is now, I'm laid on the sofa half under the blanket....


----------



## Psygon

This should probably be in that what's for din dins thread...

This is where they wanted dinner...










And a close up on Darcy :-D


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> This should probably be in that what's for din dins thread...
> 
> This is where they wanted dinner...
> 
> View attachment 368117
> 
> 
> And a close up on Darcy :-D
> 
> View attachment 368118


LOVE these photos!!


----------



## Clairabella

Psygon said:


> This should probably be in that what's for din dins thread...
> 
> This is where they wanted dinner...
> 
> View attachment 368117
> 
> 
> And a close up on Darcy :-D
> 
> View attachment 368118


They are beautiful pics @Psygon xxx


----------



## Charity

Toppy's dead asleep on my lap this evening, I can do anything with him and he doesn't wake up.


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> Toppy's dead asleep on my lap this evening, I can do anything with him and he doesn't wake up.
> 
> View attachment 368123
> 
> View attachment 368124


hahahah brilliant second pic :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Toppy's dead asleep on my lap this evening, I can do anything with him and he doesn't wake up.
> 
> View attachment 368123
> 
> View attachment 368124


OMG he's doing a moonie rofl!!!


----------



## LeArthur

I wish I knew why Arthur seems to have a taken a liking to my Pilates mat!


----------



## Charity

Early morning silliness


----------



## Whompingwillow

And how on earth do you expect me to get any work done with this queens pampering needs?!








Brush me!








Ahahaha I am your best distraction


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> And how on earth do you expect me to get any work done with this queens pampering needs?!
> View attachment 368148
> 
> Brush me!
> View attachment 368149
> 
> Ahahaha I am your best distraction
> View attachment 368151


Why don't u not do ur work and play with marshmallow cloud of fluffy cotton candy ❤ lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Why don't u not do ur work and play with marshmallow cloud of fluffy cotton candy ❤ lol xx


You will be the exact one losing out if I do... (but I did... saffi approves of your advice)


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> You will be the exact one losing out if I do... (but I did... saffi approves of your advice)


Second thoughts - please tell cotton candy face to shove over and let u finish ur work lol xx


----------



## Summercat

The drawn cat looks a bit 3D and looking at Safis open mouth, cool photo!


----------



## Whompingwillow

And how do you expect me to ever make this sofa up when mojo adores it unmade?


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> And how do you expect me to ever make this sofa up when mojo adores it unmade?
> View attachment 368153
> 
> View attachment 368154


He's a pixie and I j'adore him ❤


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Give a comfy blanket as replacement for the cover:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Give a comfy blanket as replacement for the cover:Cat


Its a slightly slanted sofa when its made up properly, when its not its folded with a flatter and higher surface... no goo dblanket will make up for that, but maybe a giant thick cushion??


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> Second thoughts - please tell cotton candy face to shove over and let u finish ur work lol xx


I echo that!


----------



## blkcat

We're playing a game today, trying to work up to tooth brushing.

He already loves toothpaste and it for a hobby, so I've been putting it on the brush and he's been eating it off the brush. Then I've been lifting his lip up. If he lets me do it, he gets a treat.










I hope I can win him over to getting the brush in his mouth in a few days. He'll do pretty much anything for a chocolate biscuit normally!

It really has to be done, but I'd rather he was happier about it.


----------



## SbanR

Another pillow user


----------



## Dumpling

Cuddles with Inca :Cat


----------



## Summercat

Cute pic @blkcat! Good idea on how to try out toothpaste as well. The organic shop I go to has pet toothbrushes on display, I may give it a go.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I thought I was being helpful sitting on your work. It's keeping it nice and warm for you"










"Oooooh post ham kitty yoga. You've never given me ham before, more please!"










"So nice here with you, maybe my life isn't so bad after all...now...time for hammy dreams...zzzzz"


----------



## Joy84

Something different tonight ...
RSPCA has been good at TNRing most of the rooftop gang but struggled with the last few and kind of gave up so the lovely Scratching Post will now be taking over!
Thanks to our amazing @Paddypaws 7 cats are now on the waiting list, she's come in yesterday to see the set up and is happy that the trap fits through the window ...
We've been feeding them again for a while now and most of them is totally unphased by us.
I have been tasked with convincing them humans ain't too bad- oh the hardship!
So! Pictures 





































P.S. Whoever said ginger females are rare ...
Out of those 5 visiting today 4 are girls


----------



## SbanR

Tiger in training


----------



## Summercat

@Joy84 
Yes, I have seen quite a few ginger female kittens recently.


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> @Joy84
> Yes, I have seen quite a few ginger female kittens recently.


So if *some *ginger cats are female, does that mean there can be male torties too?


----------



## Summercat

@Cully 
I heard male calicos or torties are sterile.


----------



## Cully

She will completely ignore me, but.........








A moth on the window gets her full attention


----------



## blkcat

Summercat said:


> Cute pic @blkcat! Good idea on how to try out toothpaste as well. The organic shop I go to has pet toothbrushes on display, I may give it a go.


Love to hear how you go if you give it a try  I just got a 0 - 2 years baby toothbrush for now, was the smallest one i could find. I figured small was good to start with.


----------



## jasperthecat

Sitting like this, resting my chin on here is oh so relaxing and comfy ...I could almost fall asleep!


----------



## QOTN

Cully said:


> So if *some *ginger cats are female, does that mean there can be male torties too?


Ginger females are not an anomaly at all. They are produced as long as there is a red gene inherited from each parent. A ginger boy mated to a ginger girl will produce all ginger offspring. A ginger boy mated to a tortie girl can produce both ginger girls and tortie girls (and ginger boys and non-ginger boys. A ginger sire cannot produce a ginger boy. They can only be produced by a ginger or tortie dam.)

Because the red gene is carried on the female chromosome, a tortie male *is* an anomaly since a tortie is produced by one ginger female chromosome and one non-ginger one. It is thought they are usually males with two female chromosomes. I have known fertile male torties but they are generally considered likely to be sterile.


----------



## Jordan Warner

New baby, Misty!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Good morning from the pixie and polar bear cloud


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cuties


----------



## blkcat

Jordan Warner said:


> New baby, Misty!


Congratulations! What a beautiful kitten <3


----------



## LJC675

Standard sleeping position for Suter, she loves sleeping with her 'arms' in the air.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

LJC675 said:


> Standard sleeping position for Suter, she loves sleeping with her 'arms' in the air.
> View attachment 368273


Perhaps she's at a kitty rave in her sleep


----------



## ewelsh

Jordan Warner said:


> View attachment 368264
> New baby, Misty!


Hello baby Misty, tell us more about you!


----------



## jadeh31

Not been on in ages. This one is becoming a total mischief maker


----------



## SbanR

Meerkat impersonator doing a balancing act


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi knows how to get what she wants... she bites the brush and squeaks until I get the hint








The cutest pixie in town, he can make a house out of anything


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Meerkat impersonator doing a balancing act
> 
> View attachment 368328
> View attachment 368329


I *do *love a meerkat cat. Moo does it occasionally but never when my camera is at the ready. It's so cute to see.


----------



## Charity

Bunty's lost her yellow mouse this morning  She thinks its under the cushion 





































This what you're looking for?


----------



## Cully

What a meanie to keep it from her. That look on her face says it all


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Bunty's lost her yellow mouse this morning  She thinks its under the cushion
> 
> View attachment 368359
> 
> 
> That's just wicked!! She doesn't look amused at all!!
> 
> View attachment 368360
> 
> 
> View attachment 368363
> 
> 
> View attachment 368361
> 
> 
> This what you're looking for?
> View attachment 368362


----------



## SbanR

Making the most of this fine weather while it's here


----------



## Smuge

Time to head to America. Only have hand luggage so no room to squeeze cats in - but Ash tried


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> Time to head to America. Only have had luggage so no room to squeeze cats in - but Ash tried
> View attachment 368374


Happy travelling and have a safe journey


----------



## Smuge

Cully said:


> Happy travelling and have a safe journey


Thank you


----------



## ewelsh

Safe journey @Smuge


----------



## SuboJvR

I'm cat sitting for my dad and brother for the weekend.

Plus side is hanging out with the floofs (well, Cameron has hidden away - he will appear later). Cavendish is a different cat now, he's so sweet - affectionate, playful, chatty, sociable. Just need Cameron to take his lead!



















Downside is being away from my Joey!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola was being a playful silly sausage this morning.

(The black tunnel is what my bunny uses to get from his shed to the run on the grass)


----------



## SuboJvR

If anyone is curious I am NOT letting him outside this weekend lol! Apparently he is in quite a good routine now but I don't want to as I'm not his usual humans.


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 368418
> 
> 
> If anyone is curious I am NOT letting him outside this weekend lol! Apparently he is in quite a good routine now but I don't want to as I'm not his usual humans.


Oh my ❤ He's a handsome boy xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Piratesses don't have an easy life, they do need their weekends for reloading.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Piratesses don't have an easy life, they do need their weekends for reloading.
> 
> View attachment 368419
> View attachment 368420


Aaaw, they look so relaxed and content


----------



## Charity

I bought Toppy and Bunty a Kitty City cozy bed which was half price. It came yesterday in bits so spent about half an hour putting it together. Added a couple of their blankets but are they interested? Not in the slightest


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> I bought Toppy and Bunty a Kitty City cozy bed which was half price. It came yesterday in bits so spent about half an hour putting it together. Added a couple of their blankets but are they interested? Not in the slightest
> 
> View attachment 368422


They will appreciate it one day, in their own good time.


----------



## LJC675

Charity said:


> I bought Toppy and Bunty a Kitty City cozy bed which was half price. It came yesterday in bits so spent about half an hour putting it together. Added a couple of their blankets but are they interested? Not in the slightest
> 
> View attachment 368422


Oooh you can send it to me rather than let it go to waste, it wold go perfectly in my lounge.


----------



## SuboJvR

Yay brother cat came down for a little play


----------



## Charity

LJC675 said:


> Oooh you can send it to me rather than let it go to waste, it wold go perfectly in my lounge.


I'll give it a while as sometimes they take about 2-3 months to get interested in beds.

If you want one, I'd get it while its on offer

https://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=3352&pf_id=55947


----------



## Charity

SuboJvR said:


> Yay brother cat came down for a little play
> 
> View attachment 368425
> 
> 
> View attachment 368426
> 
> 
> View attachment 368427


What are they plotting in that first pic?


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Charity said:


> I bought Toppy and Bunty a Kitty City cozy bed which was half price. It came yesterday in bits so spent about half an hour putting it together. Added a couple of their blankets but are they interested? Not in the slightest
> 
> View attachment 368422


Oh, I was eyeing this up for Tinx, was looking at the other bits and pieces for Pixie as well. Had my eye on it for ages and now it's all half price I really can't afford it - typical!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"If you think your having this bag back, you are very much mistaken!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Cully

@Whompingwillow lol, I'm watching Harry Potter and just realised where your name comes from. Like it.


----------



## Charity

I'm watching Harry Potter too for the umpteenth time


----------



## SuboJvR

Oh when he flips out of scaredy cat mode he's just the sweetest thing! I got loads of purrs and nuzzles!


----------



## SbanR




----------



## huckybuck

Where have the books gone????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The armoire clearly needed some decoration


----------



## Loki&Baelish

Posing for instagram


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> View attachment 368445
> View attachment 368447
> View attachment 368448


He's amazing ❤ He always looks so comfortable on his lead. Like he is proper lovin life  I took mine out on the lead before and they stood still in protest lol xx


----------



## Charity

Ha ha! You can't catch me now










Hello, there's those stupid dogs next door


----------



## SuboJvR

I am in awe of these two this morning.

I woke up and ShyCameron was actually asleep on the floor in my room.



















I chatted to him a bit but didn't approach. Eventually I heard Cavendish come upstairs and then this happened.



















Clearly two very hungry boys but I'll take this confidence no matter how it comes 

This is them in their early days home from CP:



















They took weeks to venture out of their hiding spots (they had one room that was their own for a long time, with people traffic over the other end of it though so they could get used to what we do).


----------



## KittenEevee

This morning after her epic morning play session. She's a bit tired now. 
I can't believe she is now 25 months old. Where has the time gone? It feels like just yesterday we got her as a kitten. Now shes 2 years 1 month old. Scary!


----------



## Pauline Logan

After the little one oreo has tired himself out growling and running about with a sock since 4am its time for a snooze


----------



## Whompingwillow

I think mojo would like to go swimming


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> View attachment 368445
> View attachment 368447
> View attachment 368448


Do you take him to the park?


----------



## BethanyKate

The new biscuits are clearly for Rupert alone. Better Hoover up the evidence before his sister sniffs them out.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> @Whompingwillow lol, I'm watching Harry Potter and just realised where your name comes from. Like it.


Only just saw this somehow!


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Do you take him to the park?


Landscaped section of the local cemetery


----------



## SbanR

Breakfast news


----------



## Charity

All these lovely tabbies this morning, I'm in heaven.

Aren't cats funny. As neither T or B have shown interest in their new bed, I decided to remove the fluffy covers I put on yesterday and, hey presto....


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Landscaped section of the local cemetery


That must be dead interesting


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> All these lovely tabbies this morning, I'm in heaven.
> 
> Aren't cats funny. As neither T or B have shown interest in their new bed, I decided to remove the fluffy covers I put on yesterday and, hey presto....
> 
> View attachment 368501
> 
> 
> View attachment 368503


Just showing you he's a tough guy


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> That must be dead interesting


Ollie thinks so


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Landscaped section of the local cemetery


Its great! I wish I had a big local place where *no dogs were allowed *


----------



## Whompingwillow

We gots the Sunday feeling


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Its great! I wish I had a big local place where *no dogs were allowed *


It's very popular with dog walkers (will post a pic once phone's charged) but all responsible, so far. Dogs on a lead n loads of space for avoidance


----------



## Trixie1

Whompingwillow said:


> Its great! I wish I had a big local place where *no dogs were allowed *


I wish I could take Sam for a walk! He wouldn't let me anywhere near him with a lead!! And far too many dogs around here!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo would actually love it a lot, but we had a bad experience with a dog off the lead and I wont risk public spaces anymore :-/


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> It's very popular with dog walkers (will post a pic once phone's charged) but all responsible, so far. Dogs on a lead n loads of space for avoidance


He is a lucky boy Ollie is!


----------



## Trixie1

Whompingwillow said:


> Mojo would actually love it a lot, but we had a bad experience with a dog off the lead and I wont risk public spaces anymore :-/


There should be public park areas for cat walkers as well as dog walkers, it's becoming more and more popular to walk the cat! Sorry you had a bad experience while out walking yours!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Trixie1 said:


> There should be public park areas for cat walkers as well as dog walkers, it's becoming more and more popular to walk the cat! Sorry you had a bad experience while out walking yours!


Or.... to be walked by the cat


----------



## Trixie1

Whompingwillow said:


> Or.... to be walked by the cat


lol if I ever managed to get a harness on Sam I can't see us going for a gentle stroll, he'd be off!! With harness and me well behind!! Best not try!


----------



## SuboJvR

Such sweet boys!


----------



## SbanR

Ollie had a busy morning

Playing















Feeling brave with a regular








Recharging his batteries


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Love the pic of Ollie resting on the wall. Is his cat friend an adult cat? Ollie looks a bit bigger than him.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Love the pic of Ollie resting on the wall. Is his cat friend an adult cat? Ollie looks a bit bigger than him.


It's just hair with Ollie It's a young male . Snow Bengal, I think, from what @QOTN said. Very confident and friendly


----------



## Cully

She's not been in her crows nest for a while so when she leapt up there I thought she was interested again. 








Nope, just chasing and losing a cheeky fly who dared buzz near her dinner. Better luck next time Moo.


----------



## Summercat

@Cully 
I like that cat painting or poster on your wall.


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> @Cully
> I like that cat painting or poster on your wall.


It's actually a jigsaw I mounted when I'd completed it. And it's not on the wall, it's attached to a charity shop old shoe rack to make a room divider lol.








I also did this one which I particularly liked because the puss in the middle reminds me of Moo.








Problems was there were 3 pieces missing so I had to make them from odd pieces of card. If I hadn't, then each cat would have had a very noticeable piece of eye or nose missing


----------



## Summercat

@Cully 
I like them


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> @Cully
> I like them


Thank you .I love funny jigsaws, especially animal themed.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Does my bum look big in this?



















Please excuse my messy sofa


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> It's actually a jigsaw I mounted when I'd completed it. And it's not on the wall, it's attached to a charity shop old shoe rack to make a room divider lol.
> View attachment 368582
> 
> I also did this one which I particularly liked because the puss in the middle reminds me of Moo.
> View attachment 368585
> 
> Problems was there were 3 pieces missing so I had to make them from odd pieces of card. If I hadn't, then each cat would have had a very noticeable piece of eye or nose missing


You are so clever to do those complicated jigsaws, and to make missing pieces too.


----------



## Psygon

Feeling proud of the little man CK this evening. Normally can't get his claws clipped so take him to the vets but for whatever reason he was happy and not stressed at me for doing them this afternoon.

His claws being clipped haven't stopped him climbing up doors:









But has stopped his ability to break into drawers


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> You are so clever to do those complicated jigsaws, and to make missing pieces too.


The hardest bit is getting them to lie flat after gluing it to the card. Too much paste and it curls inwards as it dries lol.
It's fun but I don't do so many these days as a certain someone likes to help.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, I have a jigsaw helper too


----------



## Loki&Baelish

More from today


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 368601
> Heh, I have a jigsaw helper too


The help I get is usually her sitting in the middle of the jigsaw. Makes it a little hard to do lol. Oscar is so well behaved in comparison.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no, don’t let this deceive you, he decided he didn’t like the edges and so broke them all up with his little paw! Cheeky boy.


----------



## huckybuck

Loki&Baelish said:


> More from today
> View attachment 368618
> View attachment 368619


Loving your photos - very atmospheric!!

What camera are you using? 
And what settings?


----------



## huckybuck

Just catching up with Strictly!! You just can't top seeing gorgeous Anton on a glitter ball! Made my night! :Kiss :Shamefullyembarrased

Oh and looks like someone else idolises him too it seems!!!!


----------



## Psygon

Jammy has been snuggling up to the boys today :Cat:Cat

With CK









With Ted


----------



## huckybuck

Time to blow raspberries!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

This one is driving me crazy with his screeching all day, would you believe ?








Bet you dont believe me!
I love him all the same, but sometimes....! Wah wah wah all day long:ArghhI think he must have some very important things to say
I have been contemplating trying to make him a Stephen hawking machine that translates meows? Maybe he is a genius and I am missing everything he is trying to tell me.


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Just like candy floss:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Just like candy floss:Cat


I need the reminder that he is like candy floss....  right now he is an imp!
He is a cutie and and walking around looking for trouble post shrieking his morning tunes in his fluffy pantaloons!
Poor restless sod. Oh there we go, back to the shouting! (He has had a play and breakfast.. )


----------



## Summercat

Biggles woke me up as well but he has a much quieter meow. I did get up though and took Mr. B out, as not to wake OH. Now Biggs has gone back to sleep and I am up:Shy


----------



## Summercat

Morning :Cat


----------



## SbanR

Jessie jumped onto my bed from the window sill at 6.15. I didn't mind as, after a little fuffing around, she settled in the crook of my arm. This early morning cuddling hasn't happened for a long time as the little monster does his prrrping then comes n hassles Jessie

You should be moving soon @Mrs Funkin ? This week? Hope it all goes smoothly


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me? Moving? I hope not, please don’t make me I love where we live  Thanks for thinking of me though


----------



## BethanyKate

I just wanted one none blurry picture of them with their new valerian toys.

[Not pictured, pushing out sister put of shot]


----------



## Charity

Am I handsome or wot?


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Am I handsome or wot?
> 
> View attachment 368659


Oh Toppy, you are so very handsome :Kiss xx


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
We are hoping, the lease is being discussed, maybe from Sat we will have a new flat. Was supposed to be last Sat.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Me? Moving? I hope not, please don't make me I love where we live  Thanks for thinking of me though


Sorry, another sign of deteriorating brain function. I was thinking of @Summercat!

Haha! SC knew who I was addressing


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Sorry, another sign of deteriorating brain function. I was thinking of @Summercat!
> 
> Haha! SC knew who I was addressing


SC is psychic


----------



## SbanR

We were mountaineering this morning























Resting at the summit


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I need to sniff him. I do. Look at him! Does he smell like biscuits @SbanR ? I hope so, go on, sniff him for me and report back


----------



## SbanR

He smells lovely @Mrs Funkin , but then I think all cared for cats do
Anytime you're in the Midlands, pm me and stop by for a sniff, or two


----------



## BethanyKate

Because we never get fed at all...





  








Rupert Intrepid Cupboard Explorer (20180917)




__
BethanyKate


__
Sep 17, 2018


----------



## Summercat

@BethanyKate 
Such a pretty kitten.:Cat


----------



## Psygon

This was last night...

CK supervising my OH :-D


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Am I handsome or wot?
> 
> View attachment 368659


Toppy you are the most handsome Toppy Trotter in the whole world :Kiss


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> This was last night...
> 
> CK supervising my OH :-D
> 
> View attachment 368681


And..... was your OH doing it correctly? :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Should you do a BBQ, please send the ashes here. They will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Pauline Logan

Visiting my mother in law a true feeder mr tux has assumed his regular seat and is waiting on his mother in law slave to start dishing up the treats


----------



## SuboJvR

I do love visiting the Floof Brothers Cameron and Cavendish but it is so nice to be home with my boy!!!

(Cat plus carrier bags was closely supervised. I either leave some on the floor for him to sniff or he's up on the counter!)


----------



## lymorelynn

Please ignore the date stamp on the photos - they were taken this morning. Not sure what was going on downstairs that Coco and Ruby were so interested in :Cat


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Am I handsome or wot?
> 
> View attachment 368659


Oh Toppy!! I don't think they come anymore handsome then you, do they? Noooox


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi having fun with a drug pillow















Pushes it off the chair.. 'hey where has my pillow gone?!'








Mojo is a very passionate boy, and cuddles will not stop what he has to say. fair enough..!
















I am very grateful for these two, and all being well and peaceful. ... we wont talk about mojos shrieking, its his shriek for peace anyways... so I suppose part of the package. "You play with me and take me outside, and I give you back times a 1000" I guess I cant argue


----------



## SbanR

Playing in the memorial garden









Can you spot Jessie?


----------



## Summercat

Yes, I see pretty Jessie:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Playing in the memorial garden
> 
> View attachment 368758
> 
> Can you spot Jessie?
> View attachment 368759


I thought I was seeing Ollie double for a while...


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Playing in the memorial garden
> 
> View attachment 368758
> 
> Can you spot Jessie?
> View attachment 368759


Yep, I can see beautiful Jessie x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Does Jessie just come when you call @SbanR ? Or she just potters around? Loving the investigating


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur was enjoying being a rug so much, he decided to have a wash and let me play with his toe beans :Cat


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Does Jessie just come when you call @SbanR ? Or she just potters around? Loving the investigating


She used to keep us company and play with Ollie but now potters around and occasionally stops by to play with him


----------



## Dumpling

Inca is having a very relaxed morning


----------



## Dumpling

I think she must be dreaming, she's twitching away in her sleep (and snoring!)


----------



## ChaosCat

There came a nice extra with the zooplus delivery today:


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> This was last night...
> 
> CK supervising my OH :-D
> 
> View attachment 368681


You have a very well behaved CK Psygon!!! If that was LH with Mr HB he would be off with the tools lol!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Dumpling said:


> Inca is having a very relaxed morning
> View attachment 368787


So very elegant!

H


----------



## Shrike

Earlier this evening:









She was just having a moan and hiss at the catflap - I clapped my hands loadly in front of it before opening the door - seems to have scared off who ever was upsetting her! She's taken off into the dark just to make sure they are gone though!


----------



## SuboJvR

Ummm I think my cat is faulty


----------



## Pauline Logan

Poor Oreo had the snip yesterday and had to stay in our bedroom today (no jumping or running or playfighting hes struggling to follow the vets rules!!) Think Mr Tux has missed him today







hes been watching over him sleeping !!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Oh, I'm so glad you are home and have fed me! You may now play with me and the mouse." Thought Jiggs
:Cat


----------



## Cully

It seems that no chair is sacred 








She never got on my wheelchair because it moves. Hmm, seems to have conquered that fear then!!


----------



## Charity

Poor Bunty's had a stressful day and has been hiding under the slats of our bed all day. Unfortunately, because its been very windy she didn't want to go out (Sod's Law ). We had a TV repair man in this morning who stayed about two hours and he put up a new aerial which was a bit noisy. Even after he'd gone and I kept calling her and telling her it was OK to come out, she wouldn't. She eventually appeared at teatime when she heard the food dishes rattling. Here she is in hiding, its dark under there..


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Poor Bunty's had a stressful day and has been hiding under the slats of our bed all day. Unfortunately, because its been very windy she didn't want to go out (Sod's Law ). We had a TV repair man in this morning who stayed about two hours and he put up a new aerial which was a bit noisy. Even after he'd gone and I kept calling her and telling her it was OK to come out, she wouldn't. She eventually appeared at teatime when she heard the food dishes rattling. Here she is in hiding, its dark under there..
> 
> View attachment 368863


Poor lass, she must have felt threatened. Hope she is much happier now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Poor Bunty's had a stressful day and has been hiding under the slats of our bed all day. Unfortunately, because its been very windy she didn't want to go out (Sod's Law ). We had a TV repair man in this morning who stayed about two hours and he put up a new aerial which was a bit noisy. Even after he'd gone and I kept calling her and telling her it was OK to come out, she wouldn't. She eventually appeared at teatime when she heard the food dishes rattling. Here she is in hiding, its dark under there..
> 
> View attachment 368863


Oh Bunty  Oscar shared your pain today at not wanting to go out too in the wind. I'm sorry that naughty TV repair man caused you such a botheration. Tell your mother not to let him back in the house again


----------



## Charity

I think she's recovered, she's been fast asleep in her tower bed all evening.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Poor Bunty's had a stressful day and has been hiding under the slats of our bed all day. Unfortunately, because its been very windy she didn't want to go out (Sod's Law ). We had a TV repair man in this morning who stayed about two hours and he put up a new aerial which was a bit noisy. Even after he'd gone and I kept calling her and telling her it was OK to come out, she wouldn't. She eventually appeared at teatime when she heard the food dishes rattling. Here she is in hiding, its dark under there..
> 
> View attachment 368863


I 'liked' not because of Bunty hiding but that she's come down for dinner.
My Ebony & Alfie are the same, if anyone comes in the house they run upstairs & either hide under the bed or in Alfie's case he hides under the duvet.
Alfie does come down when he hears they've gone but Ebony can hide understairs for a couple of hours before coming down x


----------



## Sacrechat

How am I supposed to watch Tv?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

TV? Nope. Not allowed


----------



## SbanR

Ollie was a bit scared of the strong winds this morning but after sitting on the doorstep for a while he got his courage up n ventured out.
He played happily in the garden


----------



## Loki&Baelish

Just now, first time ive got them alltogether and looking at the camera


----------



## Joy84

Mum started packing for her holidays today ...


----------



## LJC675

Helping mummy with the dusting


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo letting saffi be the loving big sister she is


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Joy84 said:


> Mum started packing for her holidays today ...
> View attachment 368906


Just get in Phoebe, mummy will never notice  Such a gorgeous cinnamon roll you are.


----------



## SbanR

After a mad hour, he's tired himself out for the time being


----------



## Purplecatlover

Love the yawning photo!!!

Ps the shaved patch on his neck is from bloods


----------



## SbanR

Meeting another regular


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
Poor Bunty, hopefully today is less windy outside and quieter at home

@SbanR 
Cute friend Ollie has love the resting pic, very sweet.


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Meeting another regular
> 
> View attachment 368937


Aww Ollie is so very sweet & just wants to be everyone's friend x


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Aww Ollie is so very sweet & just wants to be everyone's friend x


Not really. He's a timid boy and needs time to get used to new acquaintances but we sometimes see those two (you can only see the legs of the second)twice a day


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ollie is such a brave boy, meeting a Border  Good boy Ollie.


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Not really. He's a timid boy and needs time to get used to new acquaintances but we sometimes see those two (you can only see the legs of the second)twice a day


Ah yes I can see the other dogs legs now
Well he's a very brave boy x


----------



## Summercat

September sunshine


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> View attachment 368940
> September sunshine


Good afternoon Mr B, you're looking extra handsome in the sunshine :Kiss x


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Biggles, says thank you  He likes to lie in these Ikea fabric storage containers we have for clothes.


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Ah yes I can see the other dogs legs now
> Well he's a very brave boy x


Helped by zylkene! See the thread I posted:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Jaf

Sigh. A little black and white kitten has turned up. I have no idea where his mum is or where he's come from. He's a brave little one, he yells at the adult cats and they let him in to the food first. They don't seem to recognise him.


----------



## Charity

Summercat said:


> View attachment 368940
> September sunshine


Looking particularly handsome in that photo Mr B.


----------



## Charity

Toppy's been playing in his tunnel today


----------



## Cully

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 368933
> View attachment 368934
> View attachment 368935
> Love the yawning photo!!!
> 
> Ps the shaved patch on his neck is from bloods


He's such a lovely boy, so like Misty to look at.
Hope the blood results are good.


----------



## Jaf

Just had a bad storm and the roads are flooded again. Hope the new little one knew what to do without mum to help him. Went to take pics and Lottie helped by biting my legs. Sure she isn't a terrier dog?!? Percy, Frank, Geri and Mari came for a nose too. Also I found a house! Some cactus had blight and died, revealing a whole house!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy's been playing in his tunnel today
> 
> View attachment 368967
> 
> 
> View attachment 368968
> 
> 
> View attachment 368969


He looks really at home with it. Moo has a Y shaped one and never knows quite what to make of it. I put it away but will re introduce her to it once the dark nights and cold days arrive and she prefers being indoors.


----------



## ebonycat

Jaf said:


> Sigh. A little black and white kitten has turned up. I have no idea where his mum is or where he's come from. He's a brave little one, he yells at the adult cats and they let him in to the food first. They don't seem to recognise him.
> View attachment 368962
> 
> 
> View attachment 368961


Aww poor little mite 
Glad he's got you looking out for him x


----------



## ebonycat

Jaf said:


> Just had a bad storm and the roads are flooded again. Hope the new little one knew what to do without mum to help him. Went to take pics and Lottie helped by biting my legs. Sure she isn't a terrier dog?!? Percy, Frank, Geri and Mari came for a nose too. Also I found a house! Some cactus had blight and died, revealing a whole house!
> 
> View attachment 368990
> View attachment 368991
> View attachment 368992
> View attachment 368993


I really hope your new kitten visitor is ok & hiding somewhere dry. Hope he will come again when you feed the others
You found a house??


----------



## Jaf

Kitten came! He had some nice sniffs with the others. I think there might be another one as Ollie is intent on looking down the hill. There's Blanca, Frank, Geoffrey, Slinky and Ollie.

I wouldn't have believed that a house could hide behind a cactus but there it is. There was a dog in the tiny garden/ yard too.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Toppy's been playing in his tunnel today
> 
> View attachment 368967
> 
> 
> What lovely pictures of Toppy playing in his tunnel I love the third one of upside down Toppy!! Just look into those gorgeous mischievous eyes!!x
> 
> View attachment 368968
> 
> 
> View attachment 368969


----------



## ebonycat

Jaf said:


> Kitten came! He had some nice sniffs with the others. I think there might be another one as Ollie is intent on looking down the hill. There's Blanca, Frank, Geoffrey, Slinky and Ollie.
> 
> I wouldn't have believed that a house could hide behind a cactus but there it is. There was a dog in the tiny garden/ yard too.
> 
> View attachment 369004
> View attachment 369006
> View attachment 369007


Yay so happy kitten is ok & he came back.
If there's another one hopefully he'll find out where to come for a good meal.
Aww you're a kitty angel looking after all of them xx


----------



## Pauline Logan

Dont know how this can be comfortable!


----------



## Loki&Baelish

Just now, baelish spots the food delivery


----------



## SuboJvR

Loki&Baelish said:


> Just now, baelish spots the food delivery
> View attachment 369032


What an expression!!! Picture perfect


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey ruined my dinner tonight. He was running around at 100mph from the front to the back of the house (I think the wind has creeped him out a bit), and on one trip he launched onto my armchair and landed bum first in my bowl with salmon en croute in! He didn't even want to eat it he just jumped in it.

Wouldn't mind but I'd been running so I treat myself to something with a bit of naughty carbs!

He realised immediately, I didn't really tell him off but he knew I was upset. He stopped running around the house and followed me quietly and slowly into the kitchen where I made myself something else, then quietly went and sat under my chair.

Butter wouldn't melt, sigh....


----------



## Jaf

Bum first! I’m sorry but that’s so funny. I think I’ve eaten some dodgy cat-infected food, but not bum flavoured. Mind you I do kiss them and sometimes they’re damp from licking and I think “ew” but then with a tum like your Joey how could you resist?


----------



## ebonycat

SuboJvR said:


> Joey ruined my dinner tonight. He was running around at 100mph from the front to the back of the house (I think the wind has creeped him out a bit), and on one trip he launched onto my armchair and landed bum first in my bowl with salmon en croute in! He didn't even want to eat it he just jumped in it.
> 
> Wouldn't mind but I'd been running so I treat myself to something with a bit of naughty carbs!
> 
> He realised immediately, I didn't really tell him off but he knew I was upset. He stopped running around the house and followed me quietly and slowly into the kitchen where I made myself something else, then quietly went and sat under my chair.
> 
> Butter wouldn't melt, sigh....
> 
> View attachment 369033
> View attachment 369034
> 
> 
> View attachment 369036


:Hilarious I'm sorry but I had to laugh, bum first :Hilarious:Hilarious
Joey is so cute & adorable :Kiss x


----------



## SuboJvR

Jaf said:


> Bum first! I'm sorry but that's so funny. I think I've eaten some dodgy cat-infected food, but not bum flavoured. Mind you I do kiss them and sometimes they're damp from licking and I think "ew" but then with a tum like your Joey how could you resist?


I know I did laugh about it - after I had something else to eat LOL!

Hubby was very sweet and immediately started making me something else. He even offered me his un-bum-tainted dinner.


----------



## LJC675

Loki&Baelish said:


> Just now, baelish spots the food delivery
> View attachment 369032


Ha ha, brilliant face :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LJC675

SuboJvR said:


> Joey ruined my dinner tonight. He was running around at 100mph from the front to the back of the house (I think the wind has creeped him out a bit), and on one trip he launched onto my armchair and landed bum first in my bowl with salmon en croute in! He didn't even want to eat it he just jumped in it.
> 
> Wouldn't mind but I'd been running so I treat myself to something with a bit of naughty carbs!
> 
> He realised immediately, I didn't really tell him off but he knew I was upset. He stopped running around the house and followed me quietly and slowly into the kitchen where I made myself something else, then quietly went and sat under my chair.
> 
> Butter wouldn't melt, sigh....
> 
> View attachment 369033
> View attachment 369034
> 
> 
> View attachment 369036


I think I'd have still eaten it (is that gross?)


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> I think I'd have still eaten it (is that gross?)


:Jawdrop YES!!!
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Another very windy day which means even Bunty doesn't want to go out but then she doesn't really want to stop in either. Just can't please some people 










Toppy went out earlier but a big gust of wind came and nearly knocked him off his feet. He doesn't like a lot of wind up his bottom, there was quite a shocked look on his face and he ran at full pelt back to the kitchen :Hilarious Now he's entertaining himself indoors with whatever he can find lying on the floor


----------



## SbanR

Well, look at it this way @Charity . Would You like a blast of wind up your bum?:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Unless of course you Might be trying to ape the Marilyn Monroe pose?


----------



## LeArthur

Loki&Baelish said:


> Just now, baelish spots the food delivery
> View attachment 369032


Just went on to Instagram and thought I saw a familiar picture/face/name!!  I had to come back and check on here to make sure I wasn't going crazy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

LJC675 said:


> I think I'd have still eaten it (is that gross?)


I thought the same, in fairness


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

No wonder I don't like leaving the house when I have this cutie pie to cosy in with!


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur isn't much of a lap cat at all, usually! But since I had surgery on Monday, as soon as I get comfy in my chair, my furr baby appears and snoozes off


----------



## Charity

Mum and Dad are having a clear out today and I've been made box supervisor


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! Toppy, "Your name's not down, you're not coming in" - Box Bouncer


----------



## Joy84

LJC675 said:


> I think I'd have still eaten it (is that gross?)


I probably would too! Might apply the 5 second rule :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie has found ashes again.


----------



## Pauline Logan

Squeezing on to the cat stand for Neighbourhood back garden watch this morning!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

I've just noticed the quote visible on my iPad cover in my last picture - seems quite apt


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> Annie has found ashes again.
> 
> View attachment 369116


Annie, have you been going to Kitty BBQs and not telling Bonny or your mum? Does she just clean it off herself @ChaosCat ? It must taste funny.


----------



## lymorelynn

Some of the girlies of the house


----------



## Cully

lymorelynn said:


> Some of the girlies of the house
> View attachment 369157
> View attachment 369158


They are really beautiful. You're so lucky.


----------



## SbanR

Such excitement today. @QOTN s toys arrived. Ollie loves his snake








And bee








Within minutes, cord and snake were separated








But Ollie was happy as we now haf two toys for the price of one! Ollie thinks the cord is the bestest toy ever!!!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Such excitement today. @QOTN s toys arrived. Ollie loves his snake
> View attachment 369159
> 
> And bee
> View attachment 369160
> 
> Within minutes, cord and snake were separated
> View attachment 369161
> 
> But Ollie was happy as we now haf two toys for the price of one! Ollie thinks the cord is the bestest toy ever!!!


Misty got some a little while ago. Her favourite is the humbly bee. She loves it's dangly tail and bats it around the place. Best buy ever I think.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Just chilling out with my slave" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Jaf

So Kitten has stolen my heart, much as I desperately try to be wary of getting close it's impossible. He is so, so brave and sweet. Got a wand toy out and he ran onto my lap to get at it. I didnt try to touch him, but I don't think it'll be long. He is very dirty though as he's been climbing up under the car. Have to be extra careful when starting the engine.

Here he is with Mash, Pandora, Geoffrey and Batman. Kitten needs a name but not sure yet if it's a boy or girl.


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> Such excitement today. @QOTN s toys arrived. Ollie loves his snake
> View attachment 369159
> 
> And bee
> View attachment 369160
> 
> Within minutes, cord and snake were separated
> View attachment 369161
> 
> But Ollie was happy as we now haf two toys for the price of one! Ollie thinks the cord is the bestest toy ever!!!


I really should have just sent the cord as originally intended. Much less work!


----------



## Charity

The Box Supervisor thinks he's done a really good job of stacking the boxes and is very proud of himself :Smug









"Oh Toppy, Mummy said pile them up tidily and safely, that looks dangerous" 









"You're so clever, you do it then"


----------



## SuboJvR

Morning snuggles with my boy :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

*little envious face* maybe one day *dreams*

Good boy Joey, you are too gorgeous for words...I’m finally posting your tuna today too  xx


----------



## Shrike

Jaf said:


> So Kitten has stolen my heart, much as I desperately try to be wary of getting close it's impossible. He is so, so brave and sweet. Got a wand toy out and he ran onto my lap to get at it. I didnt try to touch him, but I don't think it'll be long. He is very dirty though as he's been climbing up under the car. Have to be extra careful when starting the engine.
> 
> Here he is with Mash, Pandora, Geoffrey and Batman. Kitten needs a name but not sure yet if it's a boy or girl.
> 
> View attachment 369179
> View attachment 369180


@Jaf He/she has a little Charlie Chaplin 'tache going on - lucky Charlie is a boy and girl name, eh?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Jaf said:


> So Kitten has stolen my heart, much as I desperately try to be wary of getting close it's impossible. He is so, so brave and sweet. Got a wand toy out and he ran onto my lap to get at it. I didnt try to touch him, but I don't think it'll be long. He is very dirty though as he's been climbing up under the car. Have to be extra careful when starting the engine.
> 
> Here he is with Mash, Pandora, Geoffrey and Batman.* Kitten needs a name but not sure yet if it's a boy or girl.*
> 
> View attachment 369179
> View attachment 369180


what model Volkswagon is it that he hides under ? Any mileage in that as a name ?


----------



## SbanR

He loves to climb. The lilac









My precious Philadelphia


----------



## ChaosCat

Wet and windy outside so we had some inside playing.


----------



## Charity

Aaaaa….tish…..oo! That's the trouble with playing with feathers.


----------



## Whompingwillow

All super sleepy today


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's a hard life being so marshmallow-y isn't it?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's a hard life being so marshmallow-y isn't it?


It really must be! I cant imagine it..


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Aaaaa….tish…..oo! That's the trouble with playing with feathers.
> 
> View attachment 369239


Bless you Toppy! X


----------



## Summercat

The marshmallows look very nice in contrast to the bright bed spread
@Whompingwillow


----------



## Trixie1

Whompingwillow said:


> It really must be! I cant imagine it..


Just relax, make yourself all squeegee and gooooy!! Hey presto!! Marshmallow y!!


----------



## Dumpling

We got our fabulous toys from @QOTN today, Inca was very excited and tried to get in the bag! The kicker is her favourite at the moment


----------



## huckybuck

ChaosCat said:


> Wet and windy outside so we had some inside playing.
> View attachment 369223
> View attachment 369224
> View attachment 369225
> View attachment 369226


Loving your picture - it looks like a string picture just for the cats!!


----------



## huckybuck

All these kitties with new toys - don't they know it's nearly Christmas?????


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Maniac, Maniac on the dance floor" Thought Jiggs as he thought about flash dance. (While his slave tried to take a photo of him going mad over the cardboard tube!)


----------



## ChaosCat

Fighting with a stick. Glad to tell you that Bonny won.


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> Fighting with a stick. Glad to tell you that Bonny won.
> View attachment 369355
> 
> View attachment 369352
> 
> View attachment 369353
> 
> View attachment 369354


Glad Bonny won!! That stick looks a bit vicious!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo modelling his new and newly washed zebra bedding 















He has no idea he has cat fluff, dust and human hair hanging off of his mouth... funny boy! 
























Saffi thinking about life and feeling cosy


----------



## Jaf

Kitten and toy. Could squeeze him till he popped! He is getting more relaxed now, has investigated all the catterys though still sleeps in the bushes mainly. Less crying too for mum, but is still very talkative. Had a bit of a wash but still got grey toes. Gave him a stick treat last which he ran off with! Chicken though he takes from my hand.


----------



## Trixie1

Jaf said:


> Kitten and toy. Could squeeze him till he popped! He is getting more relaxed now, has investigated all the catterys though still sleeps in the bushes mainly. Less crying too for mum, but is still very talkative. Had a bit of a wash but still got grey toes. Gave him a stick treat last which he ran off with! Chicken though he takes from my hand.
> 
> View attachment 369356
> View attachment 369357
> View attachment 369359


This little one is lovely his dirty paws makes him even more endearing!!


----------



## Pauline Logan

All these gorgeous wee fur babies playing with their toys n our duo are like kids at christmas ignoring all the toys , Oreo is running around growling with a sock and mr tux is playing fetch with a plastic humous lid


----------



## huckybuck

Feeling rotten so gone to bed with a cold and a cat!


----------



## huckybuck

Not sure who's the most comfy!


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 369384
> View attachment 369385
> View attachment 369386
> View attachment 369387
> 
> 
> Feeling rotten so gone to bed with a cold and a cat!


Sorry you're not feeling well, feel better soon x


----------



## Charity

Sorry you're not feeling well HB, but I'm sure the company is cheering you up.


----------



## LJC675

Oh, hope you feel better really soon.


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 369384
> View attachment 369385
> View attachment 369386
> View attachment 369387
> 
> 
> Feeling rotten so gone to bed with a cold and a cat!


Aw Little H,looks like a lovely 'cold companion'

Kalex - not so helpful when someone's got a cold:


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> Aw Little H,looks like a lovely 'cold companion'
> 
> Kalex - not so helpful when someone's got a cold:
> View attachment 369391
> 
> View attachment 369392


Haha keeping tissues well away from him!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Get better quickly @huckybuck, the warming bottle... err cat will surely help!


----------



## huckybuck

Planning to dose myself up!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Feel better soon @huckybuck xx


----------



## Trixie1

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 369397
> Planning to dose myself up!!


Get well very soon HB x


----------



## Whompingwillow

Hope you feel better too @huclybucl we send you all our Wells wishes!


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
Hope you are feeling better today, kitty cuddles and something to warm you up must surely have helped


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck hope you're feeling better today and the Kitts are taking good care of you :Nurse


----------



## Willow_Warren

@huckybuck hope you feel better soon!

So despite of the rain Lola still decided that she's prefer to do her "business" outside. But it's ok, she wasn't out for longer than necessary and had a wash, dry up ant snooze on the sofa :Angelic










Poor quality photo as its so dark in the house.. . And she's curled up next to me, the large purple mound is my bottom! And I've the light on behind..

Hannah


----------



## bluecordelia

Get well soon @huckybuck 
Night nurse is great stuff x


----------



## bluecordelia

After Iv being poorly with his fat foot for the last 10 days or so I think the antibiotics from Thursday are finally making a difference

He sends his fans photographic evidence of the awful care he has endured and having to wait for his Metacam !


----------



## Charity

Oh Iv, you look so sweet all cuddled up in bed. I'm sure the nursing you've received has been first class. Glad to know you are on the mend. xx


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## bluecordelia

Here is an earlier one before I removed the bottle! It was cola CC members!


----------



## Summercat

@bluecordelia 
I love the covered up in bed photos
Looks like a proper patient


----------



## Charity

Bunty was out all day yesterday in pouring rain so, this morning as it was even worse, they were both kept in, much to their displeasure. Feeling guilty, I asked if anyone would like some treats.

_"Me Me Me"









Waiting impatiently









Snatch and grab








_
You'd think a cat who loves his food would also love treats but Toppy isn't that bothered and takes a bit of persuading sometimes



















_

_


----------



## Psygon

CK saw a bird


----------



## SbanR

Having a go at her new pillow








When the rain finally stopped
















Not too sure about this enthusiastic youngster








Cleaning in progress


----------



## Willow_Warren

Sun has finally come out so some kitty yoga outside









She's so cute... (I'm not biased)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

bluecordelia said:


> Here is an earlier one before I removed the bottle! It was cola CC members!
> View attachment 369444


Heh, he looks like he's been drinking and is nursing a terrible hangover  I love these photos.


----------



## huckybuck

bluecordelia said:


> After Iv being poorly with his fat foot for the last 10 days or so I think the antibiotics from Thursday are finally making a difference
> 
> He sends his fans photographic evidence of the awful care he has endured and having to wait for his Metacam !
> View attachment 369438


Can I be admitted to the BC hospital please???


----------



## bluecordelia

@huckybuck you are are more than welcome!

Hope you are feeling better x

Here is the lovely print of Blue by @oliviarussian which has just gone up temporarily in the sanitarium (my new dressing room) while I find a picture hook. It took ages for me to frame it as I had a few other items waiting for the room to be ready.


----------



## huckybuck

bluecordelia said:


> @huckybuck you are are more than welcome!
> 
> Hope you are feeling better x
> 
> Here is the lovely print of Blue by @oliviarussian which has just gone up temporarily in the sanitarium (my new dressing room) while I find a picture hook. It took ages for me to frame it as I had a few other items waiting for the room to be ready.
> 
> View attachment 369522


Aww thank you!! Packing my case!!!

That is just lovely and framed beautifully too xx


----------



## Trixie1

bluecordelia said:


> After Iv being poorly with his fat foot for the last 10 days or so I think the antibiotics from Thursday are finally making a difference
> 
> He sends his fans photographic evidence of the awful care he has endured and having to wait for his Metacam !
> View attachment 369438


He looks so cute all tucked up in bed!! Glad to hear that the antibiotics are finally kicking in. x


----------



## Smuge

He has been staring at himself In the mirror for about 10 mins










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Trixie1

Smuge said:


> He has been staring at himself In the mirror for about 10 mins
> 
> View attachment 369534
> 
> View attachment 369535


How funny!  is he a bit vain?


----------



## huckybuck

It's Holly's turn to play nurse!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm sorry @Smuge but that properly made me laugh


----------



## huckybuck

Leg over eye drops single handed!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, what have you got in that little bowl? Is it for meeeee?"










"If I stretch up really high like this is it for me?"










"Hmmm, if I show you my fangs is it for me then?"










"Yum! It was for me! Thanks human mother"










(Sorry for the dark photos, they make me a bit sad as you can still see his poor little shaved neck and I think he looks a bit thin too, I will weigh him this week. More food for Oscar Woo! Snackies all round!)


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, what have you got in that little bowl? Is it for meeeee?"
> 
> View attachment 369550
> 
> 
> "If I stretch up really high like this is it for me?"
> 
> View attachment 369551
> 
> 
> "Hmmm, if I show you my fangs is it for me then?"
> 
> View attachment 369552
> 
> 
> "Yum! It was for me! Thanks human mother"
> 
> View attachment 369554
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the dark photos, they make me a bit sad as you can still see his poor little shaved neck and I think he looks a bit thin too, I will weigh him this week. More food for Oscar Woo! Snackies all round!)


Shaved neck is not sad at all - it's a happy neck!!! Everything was fine!! Hopefully he will have the same shaved neck again next year (as you will be doing yearly bloods advised by my vet after 7) and all will be well then too xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 369541
> View attachment 369542
> View attachment 369543
> Leg over eye drops single handed!


Eye drops


----------



## Clairabella

@huckybuck - I didn't realise you haven't been well :-(

Hope you feel better after dosing yourself up xx

Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 369541
> View attachment 369542
> View attachment 369543
> Leg over eye drops single handed!


Oh Little H you're such a good boy for your mamma x


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 369541
> View attachment 369542
> View attachment 369543
> Leg over eye drops single handed!


That over leg trick you taught me has been a general god send I should sayou. And one I have passed around


----------



## Whompingwillow

Right, you will have to excuse my voice... 




Nosey mojo wants a donut I kindly got given by our neighbour and has made himself a necklace, what a clever nosey boy


----------



## Whompingwillow

Waking up to mojo hugging my foot is just the best 








(And yes now I have exposed my starry pyjamas trousers and feet )

Couldn't help cosying him up, lovely little pixie cloud - who by the way also woke me up every hour last night, would you believe!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Trying to look as elegant as saffi this morning ... 








It didnt last very long, he is in his back with his legs spread wide apart again


----------



## SuboJvR

This is what bug catching looks like in our house. Joey just cries when he sees something too high for him until someone (husband) comes to help.

I'm too short and Joey is too heavy for me to make a good job of it now!!!


----------



## SuboJvR

And after all the bugs are caught it's bedtime










But don't go downstairs without me mum!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

It's a mojo morning and a gorgeous morning too. We are all really a bit too jolly about it. Bring on bright autumn days!
Shoe laces is all you need








Looking pretty in the cold morning sun








Chatterbox on a wall








Pixie tree fun


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi has had a lot of fun too, don't worry








Drinking cocktails on her geometric beach?
















Rude girl


----------



## LJC675

Tree exploration this morning:


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
I love little H's fluffy white socks

@Whompingwillow 
Mojo handled the bag mishap very calmly


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @huckybuck
> I love little H's fluffy white socks
> 
> @Whompingwillow
> Mojo handled the bag mishap very calmly


He is hard to phase!! Odd, being the drama queen he is no?  But you should see when he gets sellotape stuck to him... now thats another whole story. He gets really irritated! :Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

LJC675 said:


> Tree exploration this morning:
> View attachment 369590
> View attachment 369591
> View attachment 369592
> View attachment 369593
> View attachment 369594


The second and last photo are absolutely beautiful (especially the last one!)


----------



## Whompingwillow

Sofa buddy (which is a new thing as they dont like the slightly slanted sofa usually, more cuddles here for sure all round)


----------



## SbanR

Enjoying the morning sunshine


----------



## huckybuck

Hide and seek toy!!


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper has been in my music room this morning which is quite usual whenever I'm playing music from any source. If he's not in my room, he's sat at the door listening.
If I'm on the computer at the same time he'll also come in and watch intensely what's happening on the computer screen as you can see from this pic.
I was actually playing music from Youtube videos and he was fascinated by the videos themselves. I often catch him watching TV....he's a curious boy!

He's filling out rather nicely and about right with regard to his weight. He is however beginning to look more like a cat than a kitten these days. It only seems like yesterday that he was that tiny, fragile kitten we brought home who needed so much care and now ljust ook at him!


----------



## Smuge

You have to love her


----------



## jadeh31

My fluffy loaf


----------



## SbanR

And an evening loaf


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Jessie, that's a beautiful loaf there


----------



## Smuge

Guess what Garfield wants for tea


----------



## Jesthar

After two weeks of non-stop crafting in preparation for having my craft stall at a cat show yesterday, Charlie-girl is insisting I have an evening off


----------



## huckybuck

What???


----------



## LJC675

AW look at their faces, love the hedgehog kicker.


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 369663
> 
> 
> What???


Aww so adorable xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Just chilling this morning








Look who has (possibly) forgiven her ex favourite bed.








If you dont know the story, it threw her off the table, onto the floor and into a bowl of water, once upon a time many months ago  That bed is really lucky she found it in her to forgive it at all really


----------



## Jesthar

Whompingwillow said:


> Look who has (possibly) forgiven her ex favourite bed.
> 
> If you dont know the story, it threw her off the table, onto the floor and into a bowl of water, once upon a time many months ago  That bed is really lucky she found it in her to forgive it at all really


That bed is lucky it hasn't been reduced to stuffing!


----------



## SbanR

Sunworshipper


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm rather missing your photo stories of Brooke @Shrike - seeing these photos of Jessie enjoying the outdoor sunshine remind me of Brooke out and about.


----------



## Soozi

Got this pic of Liddy last night! It's very hot here at the moment and she's a bit fed up! Lol!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Pretzel 








Pamper time


----------



## Charity

Bunty's having a snooze in the cat pen this afternoon while Dad's having to round up Toppy


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Two snoozy babies - what a way to spend a day off work.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi making friends with the pillow zebras


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Bunty's having a snooze in the cat pen this afternoon while Dad's having to round up Toppy
> 
> View attachment 369694
> 
> 
> View attachment 369695


 Buntys got the right idea and where does Toppy think he's off too!!?


----------



## Willow_Warren

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 369663
> 
> 
> What???


That's quite a toy haul!

H


----------



## Smuge




----------



## Charity

My Mum and me tonight


----------



## Smuge

Being floofy is hard work


----------



## Whompingwillow

Goo' morning from these two cheeky ones








Saffi is very grateful to be brushed, she thanks my hand








For mojos bums sake


----------



## ebonycat

Cat (Alfie) in a box


----------



## jasperthecat

I've just this minute taken this pic of Jasper. His toy which is on the landing is right next to his barrel bed but every morning he loves curling up in the toy for a morning nap. Later he'll have a wander, have some food and then get onto his barrel and spend the afternoon up there.










UPDATE: (two minutes later)
I think the flash may have disturbed him poor boy and he's re-positioned himself. It's curious why he would choose the toy in which to sleep when he has a super comfy bed next to him. He only does it on a morning. In the evening he likes to sprawl on the landing or on our bed or bedroom floor but will always retire to his barrel bed when he's ready for 'bed' around 11.00pm.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Another lazy day with the moggies!


----------



## SbanR

Jessie inviting Ollie to play
















Unfortunately that tree is in a neighbour's property, so couldn't allow him to join her


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, what's this? It looks exciting"










"Ooooooh it smells exciting too! Come here sheepy mousie, I need to eat you!"










Thanks so much @QOTN - I think Oscar likes them (well, the rest are going to be hidden to spread out as time goes by!)


----------



## Charity

Someone delivered a box for me this morning, well, it has to be for me doesn't it, its just the perfect fit. There was a lot of boring old junk inside which Mum seemed excited about, so she went off with that and left me to wallow in my box.


----------



## Shrike

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm rather missing your photo stories of Brooke @Shrike - seeing these photos of Jessie enjoying the outdoor sunshine remind me of Brooke out and about.


Glad you enjoy them! 'Fraid you'll have to wait a while though, as I'm on my hols in Spain.
Brooke has the neighbour's Slaves tending to her needs whilst I'm skiving off!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy Holidays @Shrike - hope that Brooke is whipping her stand-in slaves into shape!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Evening yoga session in her newly forgiven bed


----------



## SbanR

Calisthenics


----------



## LJC675

Kalex says 'Good morning from the top of the world'


----------



## Whompingwillow

LJC675 said:


> Kalex says 'Good morning from the top of the world'
> View attachment 369855
> 
> View attachment 369856


Lucky girl, it looks like a great place to be!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Good morning from mojos bum, charming as always








Saffi is pretty shocked, both pretty and shocked! Brushing her sends her into a trance. Good morning from lovely saffi








Mojo entertaining himself nicely 








And helping around the house in the best way he knows 








Yesterday's adventures . "Weee look how I dont fall backwards when I do this, like you would!"








beggin for a morning brush








Nosey saffi needing my undivided attention








Having fun with a ping pong ball wrapped in tissue paper, from @Summercat


----------



## blkcat

Duvet day


----------



## SbanR

Keeping an eye on the helicopter


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Keeping an eye on the helicopter
> 
> View attachment 369881
> View attachment 369882
> View attachment 369883
> View attachment 369884


You mean that very big bird in the sky


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> You mean that very big bird in the sky


Exactly!


----------



## Cully

LJC675 said:


> Kalex says 'Good morning from the top of the world'
> View attachment 369855
> 
> View attachment 369856


Wow! how's she get up there?


----------



## LJC675

Cully said:


> Wow! how's she get up there?


I made a jumbo climbing pole for them, they fly up it on a regular basis, here's a bit of Kalex when I actually managed to get half of a climb on camera.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Practicing YMCA on the ukulele is very tiring, time to take a well deserved break..


----------



## Cully

LJC675 said:


> I made a jumbo climbing pole for them, they fly up it on a regular basis, here's a bit of Kalex when I actually managed to get half of a climb on camera.


How do they manage to get down, it looks very scary? Moo loves being high but screams for help when she is too scared to come down. I dont think she would fair very well with that tower of yours!


----------



## Whompingwillow

My favourite little sofa buddy


----------



## LJC675

Whompingwillow said:


> My favourite little sofa buddy
> View attachment 369901


OMG you've said you've got a favourite - watch out Saffi!!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Help, please, cat chatters!
We are two sorely neglected cats. Always friendly and helpful. But our formerly okayish slave has become absolutely negligent. She SAYS it's just now being so busy at work and working overtime. She SAYS it will be better again soon and she'll make up for it. But we start looking for alternatives just in case. You can see that we are very quiet and well behaved:
















If you have enough time for two angelic cats you can apply and we will consider the options.


----------



## Whompingwillow

LJC675 said:


> OMG you've said you've got a favourite - watch out Saffi!!!!


I was careful to say 'sofa buddy'  saffi isn't usually a sofa buddy! Mojo is my favourite boy and she is my favourite girl, I tell them both that regularly


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Help, please, cat chatters!
> We are two sorely neglected cats. Always friendly and helpful. But our formerly okayish slave has become absolutely negligent. She SAYS it's just now being so busy at work and working overtime. She SAYS it will be better again soon and she'll make up for it. But we start looking for alternatives just in case. You can see that we are very quiet and well behaved:
> View attachment 369921
> View attachment 369922
> 
> 
> If you have enough time for two angelic cats you can apply and we will consider the options.


Very clever to miss out their piratess ways, I will take them off you anyway even with that knowledge


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Very clever to miss out their piratess ways, I will take them off you anyway even with that knowledge


You can't make me responsible for how they see themselves! And I won't let them go anyway.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> You can't make me responsible for how they see themselves! And I won't let them go anyway.


So you are not only neglecting them but you are also not letting anyone respond to their heartfelt advert
But fair enough, they chose to show the selling points and rightly so. Whilst your are so busy beglicting them they could find their way hear if they follow mojos voice is should be easy 
Bonny's little nose, its too cute, she is very convincing!


----------



## Smuge




----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> I made a jumbo climbing pole for them, they fly up it on a regular basis, here's a bit of Kalex when I actually managed to get half of a climb on camera.


It's the coming down that interests me


----------



## SbanR

Stalking the pigeons ( and so was jessJe and a neighborhood cat)

















Recharging


----------



## SuboJvR

Five more minutes mummy










Oh alright. Good morning!!!



















Is playtime???










I sit in my box


----------



## Summercat

Biggles playing with his valerian kicker made by @QOTN


----------



## Willow_Warren

Why have a comfy soft bed then you can settle down on a bunch of dead weeds! (I had just pulled these up and dumped them on the lawn for clearing away later)


----------



## immum

Milo loves to sleep on top of the wardrobe......


----------



## Smuge

Tali eats quite a lot of ham. She isn't supposed to but how am I meant to refuse when she literally sits at the fridge doing this when we walk into the kitchen??


----------



## blkcat

Someone's making sure I don't run out of purrs while I get over a cold


----------



## Whompingwillow

Blerp








Love me time


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny is not in the least fazed by a lion in her territory.


----------



## LJC675

Every Friday is shopping day, the girls always get excited when I come home as they get their Friday egg box.​


----------



## Psygon

The welcome home serenade :-D


----------



## oliviarussian

Psygon said:


> The welcome home serenade :-D
> 
> View attachment 370062
> View attachment 370063


Who is the noisiest?


----------



## Smuge

Gamer cat


----------



## SbanR

A new mountain to climb























Jessie in " their" favourite play tree


----------



## idris

a bit , well actually rather a lot of mischief .


----------



## Whompingwillow

I follow her demands








"What demands? I am an idependant lady. And I like to sit on bubble wrap bags


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Smuge

The novelty of stairs still hasn't worn off


----------



## Psygon

oliviarussian said:


> Who is the noisiest?


When we come home it's always Jammy and Darcy. At other times Ed had the loudest voice


----------



## Psygon

Smuge said:


> The novelty of stairs still hasn't worn off
> View attachment 370117


Love the stripes


----------



## Whompingwillow

A very put together young lady








"Do you want to talk about it?"


----------



## Whompingwillow

Leaving is proving to be very hard with this cosy sofa pal


----------



## Oneinamillion

Jiggs playing with his new mouse this morning. "Oh what a glorious day, your all mine!!!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Dumpling

I dropped something on the floor while the cats were on my knee last night and it made A NOISE  Hector was not impressed!


----------



## Dumpling

And then this morning I had left some washing on their barrel as I didn't have enough arms to take it all upstairs and they were forced to sit on it! I'm just the worst mummy!


----------



## Charity

A little bit of Saturday afternoon sunbathing


----------



## ChaosCat

Dumpling said:


> I dropped something on the floor while the cats were on my knee last night and it made A NOISE  Hector was not impressed!
> View attachment 370164


That look is hilarious!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> A little bit of Saturday afternoon sunbathing
> 
> View attachment 370176


What a lovely picture of Toppy holding his face up to the sun!! He's gorgeous X


----------



## Dumpling

ChaosCat said:


> That look is hilarious!


He pulls it every time there is an unexpected noise/something moves too quickly, when he was a kitten he used to puff up completely at the same time and looked very silly! He's not quite as jumpy as he was, when he was younger he would puff up and look offended if you put a new jumper on too quickly...


----------



## Cully

Caught red handed mooching in my sock box!








Guilt ridden face or what?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> Caught red handed mooching in my sock box!
> View attachment 370202
> 
> Guilt ridden face or what?


Yes but look at her, she looks like velvet, so who cares


----------



## LeArthur

The end of Arthur's Da Bird has come off (....again... Apparently I need to get better at knots!) So, naturally, that means there's a new toy in the house, string on a stick!


----------



## huckybuck

Poor Grace - Mum has put the squish, paddle sheepskin throw on the back of the sofa!!


----------



## huckybuck

That's better!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Early morning company.


----------



## Charity

Caring is sharing


----------



## ChaosCat

How am I supposed to work with a view like that on my desk?


----------



## SbanR

I love seeing her up a tree

















Oops!








Recovery








Play


----------



## huckybuck

Not sure what the leg thing is lol!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 370247
> View attachment 370248
> View attachment 370249
> View attachment 370250
> 
> 
> Not sure what the leg thing is lol!!!


He is the King! Better not let mojo see this


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> He is the King! Better not let mojo see this


I reckon it's a cat chat secret society foot signal lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Probably.. then i wonder what they are saying. Guess I better not ask but make sure to pass on the message every time!


----------



## Whompingwillow

You'll get everyone on the leg signalling case. That could be fun


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 370257


Huck don't worry the clouds will add to this when I'm home, I'm sure saffi and mojo are dying for me back to send their signals across the inerwebs. They need me there for secret finger print stealing log in unfortunately


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Love the in the tree pics

@huckybuck 
Awesome pics !


----------



## Summercat

Jack sleeping and Biggles watching Jack


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Jack sleeping and Biggles watching Jack
> View attachment 370269
> View attachment 370270


Do you have a new kitten? I feel like I have missed something big....


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
I started a thread this morn but was out and about a lot of the day. 
He came in a box last night, probably about 7/8 weeks old and already named. He was found in a hole/crevice between an empty building and the pavement about two weeks ago.
I didn't know he was coming, OH did but I didn't know that till this morning.
I had told the people who found him, who I thought were originally going to keep him that I would see if OH would come round in a couple weeks to see him, as we were moving and OH has to travel soon.

All going well, Biggles sweetheart he is, has accepted him as a new playmate/toy.:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Early morning company.
> 
> View attachment 370220


That is a really nice photo of Annie. Glowing!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> I started a thread this morn but was out and about a lot of the day.
> He came in a box last night, probably about 7/8 weeks old and already named. He was found in a hole/crevice between an empty building and the pavement about two weeks ago.
> I didn't know he was coming, OH did but I didn't know that till this morning.
> I had told the people who found him, who I thought were originally going to keep him that I would see if OH would come round in a couple weeks to see him, as we were moving and OH has to travel soon.
> 
> All going well, Biggles sweetheart he is, has accepted him as a new playmate/toy.:Cat


(Skeptical) OH knowing first is the best way round. Such lovely news and especially that bigs likes him so much already. That is super super quick, what a social boy. The company for him will be lovely. Can't wait to see more of them together


----------



## Torin.

One boy on his bin









He was sat there for a good 20mins. Staring mostly directly straight ahead at the wall, but sometimes up at the vine or down at the floor.


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Biggles is awesome, they told me in the cat hotel he made friends with other cats and he was good in his group enclosure at the shelter. 
I think as Jack is a kitten it helps. I was thinking of an older kitten from 3/6 months, I wouldn't have chosen one so young but all good so far.


----------



## ChaosCat

Now that it's colder outside an inside nap is quite acceptable.


----------



## Psygon

Pigeon prowl


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Jack sleeping and Biggles watching Jack
> View attachment 370269
> View attachment 370270


Biggles looks so gorgeous I want to smooch him and Jack s such a cutie pie


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

How did my baby get so big?!


----------



## BethanyKate

The lickety monster requires a surgery suit. Roll on commander Shiva.


----------



## lymorelynn

Kitties this evening


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Ok, time for play time!" Thought Jiggs








"Now, I don't believe you wanted to do that!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Willow_Warren

Apparently rice pudding is tasty


















Not sure it's good for her but she only had a tiny bit, I'd got all I possibly could with the spoon. (I've been crafting today hence the other items on the table).

She's now curled up on my knee for the first time in a few days so I'm super happy.

H


----------



## jasperthecat

This bag was heading for the recycle bin until His Majesty decided it was a new toy!


----------



## huckybuck

Note recycled handmade toys for SS!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Unheard of all 4 feeding time!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 370257


----------



## Shrike

"I got a bit over excited earlier when Slave re-appeared after months and months away! I'll be a little more subtle now in stopping him straying off again!"










Strange co-incidence that I found Brooke, for the first time, asleep in this case - its not even the one I used for my hols! Nice to get a long meowy welcome home earlier, though the dismembered mouse in the front room was not so good!


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur was being a rug again...










Then I introduced him to his new friends


----------



## Clairabella

Oneinamillion said:


> "Ok, time for play time!" Thought Jiggs
> View attachment 370302
> 
> "Now, I don't believe you wanted to that!" Thought Jiggs
> View attachment 370301


My butty Jiggs! He meanz bizzness I can see it in his face   ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Shrike said:


> "I got a bit over excited earlier when Slave re-appeared after months and months away! I'll be a little more subtle now in stopping him straying off again!"
> 
> View attachment 370329
> 
> 
> Strange co-incidence that I found Brooke, for the first time, asleep in this case - its not even the one I used for my hols! Nice to get a long meowy welcome home earlier, though the dismembered mouse in the front room was not so good!


A welcome home gift


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Now that it's colder outside an inside nap is quite acceptable.
> 
> View attachment 370274


Even a fierce lady has to sleep now and again :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> A very put together young lady
> View attachment 370125
> 
> "Do you want to talk about it?"
> View attachment 370126


Pink flamingos really suit the little fluffy marshmallow cottoncandy city cat cloud lol - wait til I show Amy :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> I love seeing her up a tree
> 
> View attachment 370239
> View attachment 370240
> 
> 
> Oops!
> View attachment 370241
> 
> Recovery
> View attachment 370242
> 
> Play
> View attachment 370243
> View attachment 370244
> View attachment 370245


Jessie ❤ What can one say! J'adore - you are one beautiful girl xx


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> Five more minutes mummy
> 
> View attachment 370006
> 
> 
> Oh alright. Good morning!!!
> 
> View attachment 370007
> 
> 
> View attachment 370008
> 
> 
> Is playtime???
> 
> View attachment 370010
> 
> 
> I sit in my box
> 
> View attachment 370009


His eyes :Cat I just want to smooch his beautiful cheeky little face off :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

Willow_Warren said:


> Why have a comfy soft bed then you can settle down on a bunch of dead weeds! (I had just pulled these up and dumped them on the lawn for clearing away later)
> View attachment 370019


Oh my days Hannah ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Missmeowsalot

Baggy is none the wiser at his additional green bit of fluff he had attached to his chin!


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Jack sleeping and Biggles watching Jack
> View attachment 370269
> View attachment 370270


SC, Biggles will be fumes if you don't keep his brother lol. They are bonded now - bruverz furrevs ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> A little bit of Saturday afternoon sunbathing
> 
> View attachment 370176


Always a pleasure to see Top Man ❤


----------



## Clairabella

LJC675 said:


> Kalex says 'Good morning from the top of the world'
> View attachment 369855
> 
> View attachment 369856


K & S are beautiful queens looking down over their kingdom ❤


----------



## BethanyKate

Every time I view this thread I want to adopt so many more fur babies...


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, what's this? It looks exciting"
> 
> View attachment 369798
> 
> 
> "Ooooooh it smells exciting too! Come here sheepy mousie, I need to eat you!"
> 
> View attachment 369799
> 
> 
> Thanks so much @QOTN - I think Oscar likes them (well, the rest are going to be hidden to spread out as time goes by!)


There he is - owl face senior lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Help, please, cat chatters!
> We are two sorely neglected cats. Always friendly and helpful. But our formerly okayish slave has become absolutely negligent. She SAYS it's just now being so busy at work and working overtime. She SAYS it will be better again soon and she'll make up for it. But we start looking for alternatives just in case. You can see that we are very quiet and well behaved:
> View attachment 369921
> View attachment 369922
> 
> 
> If you have enough time for two angelic cats you can apply and we will consider the options.


A & B my favouritest fierce piratesses ❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Psygon said:


> The welcome home serenade :-D
> 
> View attachment 370062
> View attachment 370063


Beeeaauttifullllllllll ❤❤❤


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Caring is sharing
> 
> View attachment 370226


Aww Toppy & Bunty you two are just too adorable together xx


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> How am I supposed to work with a view like that on my desk?
> 
> View attachment 370236


I want to smooch her belly sooo much :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 369663
> 
> 
> What???


HB the HB's are #goals ❤ In actual fact, the HB's are #whatfelinedreamsaremadeof because after recent events, any new additions are out of the question for me forever more :Arghh Which means no chance of me ever having a MC :Arghh ever :Arghh


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Jack sleeping and Biggles watching Jack
> View attachment 370269
> View attachment 370270


Oh my.... Jacks little paws & jelly beans :Kiss
Mr B you are such a sweetheart big brother xx


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> Kitties this evening
> View attachment 370292
> View attachment 370293


Aww baby lambchops :Kiss:Kiss I want, I want xx


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> Arthur was being a rug again...
> 
> View attachment 370330
> 
> 
> Then I introduced him to his new friends
> 
> View attachment 370331


Oh Arthur can I please smooch your gorgeous belly :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Summercat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh! Look how Mr B loves Jack already


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> View attachment 370345
> View attachment 370346


Its perfect, really. Such quick acceptance and love


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> View attachment 370345
> View attachment 370346


I'm envious! Wish my two would be like that


----------



## Dumpling

Willow_Warren said:


> Apparently rice pudding is tasty
> View attachment 370299
> 
> 
> View attachment 370300
> 
> 
> Not sure it's good for her but she only had a tiny bit, I'd got all I possibly could with the spoon. (I've been crafting today hence the other items on the table).
> 
> She's now curled up on my knee for the first time in a few days so I'm super happy.
> 
> H


Hector is a big rice pudding fan as well! He's quite cheeky about trying to stick his nose in a yoghurt pot before I've even finished too...


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo got so impatient with his slacking human this morning, he has decided to take things into his own hands and provide the things he needs.. I am the absolute worst!


----------



## Dumpling

Some cats like catnip, mine likes eau de equine! Every time I bring something of the horses home to clean he goes mad for it, he has been known to pinch my riding gear out of the wash basket to lick it too, he's a strange boy sometimes!


----------



## Charity

Summercat said:


> View attachment 370345
> View attachment 370346


You couldn't ask better than this and its lovely for little Jack


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> View attachment 370345
> View attachment 370346


Aww isn't that the sweetest picture, heart melting, mr b loves jack xx


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 370320
> View attachment 370321
> 
> 
> Unheard of all 4 feeding time!!


Brilliant photo, thanks @huckybuck I will show my husband this and say " see I'm not the only one who feeds on th counter :Finger



Shrike said:


> "I got a bit over excited earlier when Slave re-appeared after months and months away! I'll be a little more subtle now in stopping him straying off again!"
> 
> View attachment 370329
> 
> 
> Strange co-incidence that I found Brooke, for the first time, asleep in this case - its not even the one I used for my hols! Nice to get a long meowy welcome home earlier, though the dismembered mouse in the front room was not so good!


Welcome back @Shrike weve missed you and Brooke



lea247 said:


> Arthur was being a rug again...
> 
> View attachment 370330
> 
> 
> Then I introduced him to his new friends
> 
> View attachment 370331


I loved this 



Summercat said:


> View attachment 370345
> View attachment 370346


Awwwwww that's sooo sweet. 
Brace yourself though @Summercat Jack looks remarkably like Loulou when she was tiny!


----------



## LeArthur

Most mornings Arthur likes to come for a cuddle while I'm still in bed. He'll curl up on my shoulder, put his face on mine, tickle my chin with his whiskers and purr the whole time


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys:Cat
Biggles is very laid back and he is enjoying having a playmate. Hope it lasts!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cutie pie pixie keeping my bum and foot warm








And we are surrounded by clean washing thats waiting to be put away... double cosy!


----------



## Smuge

Today is my OHs first day back to work at the hospital after her surgery, so she left early. I woke up a couple of hours later and discovered that the cats were very pleased to have half the bed to themselves


















Garfield loves his big sister


----------



## ewelsh

It's a hard life!


----------



## Psygon

So not a happy camper at the vets :O


----------



## Forester

What do you mean, it's not for me ?


----------



## Cully

I took this photo of Moo relaxing on my desk, just at the exact second she spotted a scary dog outside the window. 








The eyes say it all lol.


----------



## huckybuck

Forester said:


> What do you mean, it's not for me ?
> 
> View attachment 370419


Loving the cardi - is it handmade Forester???


----------



## Forester

huckybuck said:


> Loving the cardi - is it handmade Forester???


It is indeed. Made for a very special friend.


----------



## huckybuck

At it again!!


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Oneinamillion

"The lion sleeps tonight!" Jiggs hums to himself.


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


>


:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


>


By the way I got a shock at the end!


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 370439
> View attachment 370440
> 
> 
> At it again!!


Yess!!!!! Little H nicking stuff, one of my favourite types of pic - Yippee


----------



## ebonycat

Forester said:


> What do you mean, it's not for me ?
> 
> View attachment 370419


Oh Dylan you're such a handsome boy xx


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


>


Little H you little tinker lol the growling then running off with his prize is just too adorable xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Polar bear cloud with her zebra pillow pals


----------



## Forester

ebonycat said:


> Oh Dylan you're such a handsome boy xx


Thank you . I think so too, but doesn't he know it!!!!!!


----------



## SbanR

Two loaves for @Mrs Funkin

















And I like this one with the antirrhinum


----------



## SuboJvR

Love this little boy so much. Even if he is a terror in the small hours


----------



## SuboJvR

State of it


----------



## Dumpling

Hector did NOT want to share the radiator this morning!








Inca still managed to budge him out the way, she always wins!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Double loaf joy! Thanks @SbanR


----------



## Charity

Wherever Toppy sits today, he seems to fall asleep :Yawn


----------



## Purplecatlover

This is the face of a cheeky monkey that only wants to open drawers in the middle of the night. NEVER THROUGH THE DAY..... what is sleep?


----------



## Dumpling

Hector egg!









Leela 'helping' hang the washing out by sitting on my arm...









Looking adorable (and pretending she didn't bite me just before I took this!)









Not cats! But they did look cute playing king of the castle :Chicken


----------



## Charity

Bunty's just come in and there's nothing nicer than a welcome home when you've been out all day


----------



## Summercat

edit sorry, made two posts when I was trying to edit one,


----------



## Summercat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, Jack! I love how Mr Biggles is keeping a very close eye on you...he looks like he's ready to catch you


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> edit sorry, made two posts when I was trying to edit one,


Oh!! Look at these two having a whale of a time! looks like Jack is growing in confidence already!! And Biggles, what a real sweetheart he is! x


----------



## huckybuck

SuboJvR said:


> State of it
> 
> View attachment 370472


ooh it's the secret leg signal!!!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Wherever Toppy sits today, he seems to fall asleep :Yawn
> 
> View attachment 370490
> 
> 
> View attachment 370491
> 
> 
> View attachment 370492


Oh soppy Toppy I do love you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Dumpling said:


> Hector egg!
> View attachment 370523
> 
> 
> Leela 'helping' hang the washing out by sitting on my arm...
> View attachment 370511
> 
> 
> Looking adorable (and pretending she didn't bite me just before I took this!)
> View attachment 370514
> 
> 
> Not cats! But they did look cute playing king of the castle :Chicken
> View attachment 370522


Aww lovely pusskins.
Gorgeous chickens, are they very tame? Can you stroke & cuddle them?
Had chickens & ducks when I was a small child, they got very tame & one duck used to come great us for a cuddle. 
I would love to live in a house with a small holding, few chickens, couple of ducks, two pigs, couple of goats, would be bliss x


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Bunty's just come in and there's nothing nicer than a welcome home when you've been out all day
> 
> View attachment 370538
> 
> 
> View attachment 370539


Aww Toppy & Bunty you are the purrfect couple xx


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> View attachment 370545
> View attachment 370546


Aww that is so adorable, Mr B you are just the sweetest boy. Keeping an eye on little Jack. 
It's so lovely to see Mr B take to little Jack so quickly & not only that but instantly cuddle up & play with him xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, you always used to lollax with me on days off...I'm glad you are today...I'll just study the inside of my eyelids for a minute...*zzzzzzzz*..."


----------



## SuboJvR

Summercat said:


> View attachment 370545
> View attachment 370546


This is the most beautiful bromance. I'm so happy for Biggles, after all he's been through recently, he gets spoiled with a wonderful new home AND a new brother!


----------



## Dumpling

ebonycat said:


> Aww lovely pusskins.
> Gorgeous chickens, are they very tame? Can you stroke & cuddle them?
> Had chickens & ducks when I was a small child, they got very tame & one duck used to come great us for a cuddle.
> I would love to live in a house with a small holding, few chickens, couple of ducks, two pigs, couple of goats, would be bliss x


I'd love a small holding too, maybe one day! We've got about 25 chickens and some are super tame and some are very skittish, it seems to depend a lot on what breed they are! We have ducks too, but they are a flighty bunch, I've had them since they were eggs and handled them from day one but they just hate people!


----------



## SbanR

Dumpling said:


> I'd love a small holding too, maybe one day! We've got about 25 chickens and some are super tame and some are very skittish, it seems to depend a lot on what breed they are! We have ducks too, but they are a flighty bunch, I've had them since they were eggs and handled them from day one but they just hate people!


Get @ewelsh over to train your ducks; Duracell will show the ducks what they need to do


----------



## SbanR

Jessie's applying for admission to your exclusive club @huckybuck


----------



## Bertie'sMum

another loaf for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Bertie, what a shiny coated loaf you are  Gorgeous (thanks @Bertie'sMum).


----------



## LJC675

So @Mrs Funkin does Oscar 'loaf' don't recall any photo's of an Oscar loaf


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He does indeed, I started a whole thread about it 

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/show-us-your-loaves.482129/

Edited to add: Kalex and Suter are on the first page, with their double loaf


----------



## Summercat

Time for a wash:


----------



## LeArthur

*rug alert* Please send help... We're trapped!


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> He does indeed, I started a whole thread about it
> 
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/show-us-your-loaves.482129/
> 
> Edited to add: Kalex and Suter are on the first page, with their double loaf


Ah yes, I remember the thread, but couldn't remember if there was an Oscar loaf.


----------



## Belgy67

Been a while....here is Dani and Mari


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Time for a wash:
> View attachment 370629


Aww they are really just beautiful together! Biggles melts me the way he has taken Jack under his wing and taken good care of him ❤


----------



## SbanR

Ollie's membership application


----------



## Whompingwillow

King mojo 








Brush me!








After a trip outside and wand toy play 








Moomin pal

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Looking after his instruments (by shoving it on the floor after)


----------



## Shrike

Soz about poor quality photo from my tablet - but Brooke was just too cute not to post!


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Time for a wash:
> View attachment 370629


Aww that is super sweet :Kiss we really do need a love button on here xx


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> *rug alert* Please send help... We're trapped!
> 
> View attachment 370633
> 
> 
> View attachment 370634


Aww I want to smooch your belly so much Arthur xx


----------



## ebonycat

Shrike said:


> View attachment 370682
> 
> Soz about poor quality photo from my tablet - but Brooke was just too cute not to post!


Super sweet pic, Brooke snuggles :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Ollie's membership application
> 
> View attachment 370674


:Hilarious :Hilarious

I mean, it's not up to me but to our leader @huckybuck but I think that looks like a pass to me and Ollie is in  Xxx


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Jessie's applying for admission to your exclusive club @huckybuck
> 
> View attachment 370603





SbanR said:


> Ollie's membership application
> 
> View attachment 370674


Yep Little H agrees - you are both in


----------



## huckybuck

Belgy67 said:


> Been a while....here is Dani and Mari
> 
> View attachment 370665
> 
> 
> View attachment 370666


Aww lovely to see you and the girls back!!! 
Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## SbanR

After mad sessions wrecking the house before, and after, his outdoor ramble Ollie is all tuckered out


----------



## Whompingwillow

No longer allowed a favourite sofa buddy
























And she is happy for the extra cuddles and I am not complaining. Love this girl


----------



## Summercat

Today


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Jessie, you're so brave!


----------



## Summercat

That is a pretty photo @SbanR


----------



## Charity

Chatting to himself


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Chatting to himself
> 
> View attachment 370794


Oh sweetheart!! I do that a lot too!! x


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> That is a pretty photo @SbanR


Yes I liked the colours cast by the setting sun


----------



## SuboJvR

Another loaf! Kitten alert for @Mrs Funkin










Sorry the lighting is a bit weird it's a realy dark room so I had to brighten it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello lovely loafing l’il musketeer  Look at those little black pads, so cute.


----------



## LeArthur

I was thinking the same about the little black toes beans! I'm used to pink!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Did Arthur ever let you out of the room @lea247 ?


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> View attachment 370787


❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> Chatting to himself
> 
> View attachment 370794


Could eat him ai, he's yummy ❤


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> Another loaf! Kitten alert for @Mrs Funkin
> 
> View attachment 370802
> 
> 
> Sorry the lighting is a bit weird it's a realy dark room so I had to brighten it


❤❤❤❤

Cheeky little beautiful face ❤


----------



## Clairabella

This is tom tat - he's a Maine toon


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Did Arthur ever let you out of the room @lea247 ?


He did yes! 

But I've to step over him to get off the sofa anytime soon...


----------



## Clairabella

lea247 said:


> He did yes!
> 
> But I've to step over him to get off the sofa anytime soon...
> View attachment 370809


Careful as you go :Hilarious xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clairabella said:


> This is tom tat - he's a Maine toon
> 
> View attachment 370807


Jeepers! Thomas is a big lad!


----------



## SuboJvR

This is strange. I thought Joey always had a mix of paw pad colours but as the two photos show they've changed colour.









In this kitten pic you can see his crusty cat flu eyes which was also in the midst of his cryptosporidium treatment... did the illness make his paw pads pink?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

lea247 said:


> He did yes!
> 
> But I've to step over him to get off the sofa anytime soon...
> View attachment 370809


He looks like I need to sniff him. I reckon he smells of battenburg


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Jeepers! Thomas is a big lad!


He is big Mrs F but niece is also teeny tiny lol xx

Strangely the vet never said to me he needs to go on a diet lol but this only means one thing (to make light of it) there's more of him to love!  Xx he's over 6 kilos xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Nervmind I’ve just manhandled him he definitely still has some pink toes


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> He looks like I need to sniff him. I reckon he smells of battenburg


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Great comment and one I was definitely not expecting!

But, I'm afraid he's disappeared off now to sit on the window sill. I will try and sniff his belly soon, get photographic evidence and let you know what his belly smells like since we don't have sniff-ography yet


----------



## TwoStrings

My big boy Kubo waiting for his bedtime snack!


----------



## LJC675

Clairabella said:


> This is tom tat - he's a Maine toon
> 
> View attachment 370807


Blinking heck, he looks HUGE!!!! (maybe a small hooman)


----------



## Clairabella

LJC675 said:


> Blinking heck, he looks HUGE!!!! (maybe a small hooman)


She's tiny, she's 7 but the same size as reception children lol but he is huuuge ❤ He's over 6kg :-/


----------



## Clairabella

This is him when he's not being man handled by his cousin :Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Clairabella said:


> She's tiny, she's 7 but the same size as reception children lol but he is huuuge ❤ He's over 6kg :-/


This is old Harrycat - at his heaviest he weighed in at 8.3kg


----------



## Clairabella

Bertie'sMum said:


> This is old Harrycat - at his heaviest he weighed in at 8.3kg
> 
> View attachment 370831
> View attachment 370832


Thank you for showing me Harry Cat ❤❤ He's a beautiful boy xxx now I don't feel as bad. I've met a lot of big Moggies like my tom tat and Harry Cat xx they are all very beautiful though! ❤

Mad thing is, he eats exactly the same as Ed but Ed is much more defined and muscly! They only eat 3 x 70g a day so not over eating xx I adore him anyway even if he is curvy lol ❤❤❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, it’s funny isn’t it. When people meet Oscar they say “oooh, he’s big” - he’s 5.2kg - but he’s quite tall I think. He eats about 300g of wet food a day, plus his hairball treats and occasionally a cat stick or Cosma Snackies x3, certainly nowhere near the feeding guide on the box for a 5kg cat. 

He’s lovely, your Thomas  handsome boy.


----------



## Clairabella

He certainly is Mrs F ❤ Thank you xxx 

5.2kg is perfect i’d say xxx I wish I could feed Thomas the same, mine are on bare minimum compared to what the recommendations say but I’m so paranoid about Thomas growing any more I dare not feed him any more lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

What have I done? :Nailbiting








Sofa cloud


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> What have I done? :Nailbiting
> View attachment 370854
> 
> Sofa cloud
> View attachment 370856
> 
> View attachment 370855


That's a lovely first picture


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> What have I done? :Nailbiting
> View attachment 370854
> 
> Sofa cloud
> View attachment 370856
> 
> View attachment 370855


Two Cloud breads  Mrs F, @Mrs Funkin needs to see this :Kiss


----------



## jadeh31

￼ not looking like a kitten anymore!


----------



## Clairabella

jadeh31 said:


> ￼ not looking like a kitten anymore!
> View attachment 370858


Oh my god, melted ❤ So very beautiful ❤


----------



## LeArthur

@Mrs Funkin I did it!!  Although his fluffy belly doesn't smell like battenburg I'm afraid, just.... Warm..... Is that even a smell? :Hilarious

Picture proof as promised


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Arthur, I think your slave has gone mad  Whoever would suggest such a thing to her *ahem*. I know exactly what you mean when you describe warm as a smell, yes. Still battenburg to me though, in the same way that I think @SbanR 's Ollie smells of biscuits 

Thank you for your dedication @lea247 - important research which needed to be done!


----------



## Summercat

Teddy Bear sun lounging


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cutie patootie


----------



## Psygon

A mini CK hide-athon inside my blanket/scarf.


----------



## Psygon

Jammy's paws are bigger than her head :-D


----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> Aww lovely to see you and the girls back!!!
> Hope you are all well xxx


I'm keeping well and so are the girls. Not much time to myself as I have been looking after my parents and working full time and my boat. No wonder I am tired lol.

How are you and all your fur family are doing well x


----------



## SbanR

Contortionist























Play time


----------



## Oneinamillion

"I'm back in black" hummed Jiggs to himself
"AC/DC have nothing on me!" Thought Jiggs

View attachment 370931


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Where's Jiggs' teeny school uniform  ?


----------



## SuboJvR

So we got some photo tiles for our stairs


----------



## LJC675

SuboJvR said:


> So we got some photo tiles for our stairs
> 
> View attachment 370965
> View attachment 370966


Aw they are soooo adorable


----------



## LJC675

Mummy's just had an Amazon delivery:


----------



## Clairabella

LJC675 said:


> Mummy's just had an Amazon delivery:
> View attachment 370968
> View attachment 370969


I need to order two of those. Do they come on Prime?  ❤ Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> So we got some photo tiles for our stairs
> 
> View attachment 370965
> View attachment 370966


They are absolutely stunning love xxx


----------



## Jesthar

Whilst changing the bed this morning, I discovered my fitted sheet had developed what can only be described as a Lorilump...


----------



## Joy84

Weekend chillaxing :Smuggrin


----------



## Clairabella

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 370979
> 
> 
> Weekend chillaxing :Smuggrin


She's so very beautiful joy ❤


----------



## Joy84

Clairabella said:


> She's so very beautiful joy ❤


Aww, thank you


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> A mini CK hide-athon inside my blanket/scarf.
> 
> View attachment 370896
> View attachment 370898
> View attachment 370899
> View attachment 370900


I was only thinking of CK this morning. How is his ummmm bald patch? I see his eyes are still as mesmerising as always! X


----------



## ewelsh

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 370979
> 
> 
> Weekend chillaxing :Smuggrin


Love this photo x


----------



## Cully

It seems chillin' on a chilly day is the in thing, as Moo lies in her favourite (for now) spot by the window.


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> I was only thinking of CK this morning. How is his ummmm bald patch? I see his eyes are still as mesmerising as always! X


Aww, he is doing fine. We've literally just got back from his checkup. He's had a vet swooning over him. His bald patch looks good. Still no sign of anything nasty, just a mystery missing patch of fur.

She wants us to continue with cream for 2 more days and then just make sure over the next 2 to 3 weeks the fur is growing back normally.

Maybe we'll never know what happened!


----------



## Charity

Toppy and I are chillaxing too. Dad's out for the day, Bunty's been out in the rain for hours (where else would she be ) so Toppy and I are having quality time together.


----------



## LeArthur

The Lesser-Spotted Arthur Loaf!  Who is also purring


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG! A Battenburg Loaf  Arthur, you are delicious.


----------



## Joy84

It's just going to be one of those days when nothing gets done :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Aww, he is doing fine. We've literally just got back from his checkup. He's had a vet swooning over him. His bald patch looks good. Still no sign of anything nasty, just a mystery missing patch of fur.
> 
> She wants us to continue with cream for 2 more days and then just make sure over the next 2 to 3 weeks the fur is growing back normally.
> 
> Maybe we'll never know what happened!


Of course the vet was swooning over him. Glad nothing nasty has surfaced! Keep up the good work handsome


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> It seems chillin' on a chilly day is the in thing, as Moo lies in her favourite (for now) spot by the window.
> View attachment 370983


Lovely and comfy 



Charity said:


> Toppy and I are chillaxing too. Dad's out for the day, Bunty's been out in the rain for hours (where else would she be ) so Toppy and I are having quality time together.
> 
> View attachment 370987
> 
> 
> View attachment 370988


I'd love quality time with you too Toppy, look at that face xx:Kiss



lea247 said:


> The Lesser-Spotted Arthur Loaf!  Who is also purring
> 
> View attachment 370990


Best of I have seen in ages


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> Toppy and I are chillaxing too. Dad's out for the day, Bunty's been out in the rain for hours (where else would she be ) so Toppy and I are having quality time together.
> 
> View attachment 370987
> 
> 
> View attachment 370988


Bliss ❤


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny is enjoying the lovely late summer evening.


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> Bonny is enjoying the lovely late summer evening.
> 
> View attachment 371023
> View attachment 371024
> View attachment 371025


Bonnie is lovely I love the little white bit on her nose! x


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Bonny is enjoying the lovely late summer evening.
> 
> View attachment 371023
> View attachment 371024
> View attachment 371025


She's a beautiful beautiful girl ❤❤ She has stunning markings and a lush fur coat ❤


----------



## davea

Lulu, BSH, just picked her up , 13 1/2 weeks


----------



## Clairabella

davea said:


> Lulu, BSH, just picked her up , 13 1/2 weeks


Aww, now isn't Lulu a little cutie ❤

Congratulations xx


----------



## davea

Thanks, never had a pedigree before, had to wait 4 years in rented until we bought again, was a long wait but worth it


----------



## Clairabella

Totally ❤ She’s beautiful xx 

Welcome to Cat chat both of you xxx


----------



## jadeh31

Wild Saturday night!


----------



## SbanR

I too received a delay in delivery notice from ZP @Mrs Funkin . A boxed loaf by way of compensation?


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> I too received a delay in delivery notice from ZP @Mrs Funkin . A boxed loaf by way of compensation?
> 
> View attachment 371049


J'adore Ollie ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Loafing Ollie  Too lush for words.


----------



## LJC675

Always good to have help, well actually I think they see themselves more as supervisors.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You couldn't wish for better supervisors though, could you? @LJC675 - you really are amazing, sewing, dehydrating...I'm sat here about to watch the UFC from this morning hehe.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Coming home shoelace excitement








Never ending shoelace fun








Lovely Friend I would like to take home with me, with teeny tiny paws, teeny tiny grumpy face and a lot of love to give. She is a beauty
















Having a wash








Belly rubs








Keeping his notes warm (after attempting to rip them up believe it or not. Must be mixed feelings..)








A nice cat card I recieved this weekend. I have never seen Star Wars but I would love a cat to ride








And lastly... the king would like to be escorted outside!


----------



## SuboJvR

Mummy am I all growed up now?

He's 9 months now. I wish I knew what day to celebrate as his actual birthday, so I suppose we will just do Gotcha Day when March rolls around


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Joey  You are all grown up, aren't you? Look at what a handsome boy you are.


----------



## LJC675

I iz doing quality control on the fluffy stuffing stuff:


----------



## SbanR

Looking all sweet and innocent between bouts of tearing around the house like a mini hurricane









Tree fun


----------



## Torin.

looooooooooooong Moril


----------



## Willow_Warren

I've not posted a photo for a while and Lola today has decided her royalties aren't high enough so she not modelling...


----------



## Shrike

"Slave is such an idiot - everyone knows to hold the phone sideways to get a landscape picture!"








"Look at the state of this picture - the star is squished down the bottom and my fans are treated to a lovely shot of his untidy shelves! Tch!


----------



## LJC675

SbanR said:


> Looking all sweet and innocent between bouts of tearing around the house like a mini hurricane
> 
> View attachment 371180
> 
> Tree fun
> View attachment 371181
> View attachment 371182


Blimey. look how big he's getting.


----------



## Acidic Angel

To make up for my foobar, here's some fresh pictures of the moggles taken just now :Shy:Shy

Tiger has decided my fiance makes a great bed 









Sox has decided my fresh towels also make a great bed :Shifty


----------



## Clairabella

Willow_Warren said:


> I've not posted a photo for a while and Lola today has decided her royalties aren't high enough so she not modelling...
> 
> View attachment 371189


She's a beauty girl Hannah ❤ Xx


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> Blimey. look how big he's getting.


He continues to grow longer and longer; not much filling out yet


----------



## Jesthar

Lazing on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## bluecordelia

Blue must be into sci-fi!

She watched Star Wars avidly and now Doctor Who. It only leaves Star Trek for a full house x


----------



## davea

Braver and braver


----------



## huckybuck

Game of cats!!!


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 371263
> Game of cats!!!


❤❤❤ the HBs ❤❤❤


----------



## Whompingwillow

Brushy brush brush


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> Brushy brush brush
> View attachment 371275
> 
> View attachment 371276
> 
> View attachment 371277


Ah bliss! Another zoomie lover


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> Ah bliss! Another zoomie lover


Oh you have no idea HOW much she has grown to adore being brushed. She also likes the 'scratchy brush' as I call it  it's very handy for many situations


----------



## LJC675

Kalex. people get confused already over who's who, that's not helping:


----------



## Summercat

Morning


----------



## Jesthar

Charlie-girl has access to rugs, cushions, sofa, my lap and beds galore. So where does she choose to snooze?










Yup, in the ratty old Amazon box I keep in the kitchen to put recycling in!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi often plonks herself right where mojo is, he often tolerates it for a short while, I do love when they rest so close to each other even if it doesnt last long


----------



## Saelime

Oscar is 16.5lbs of goofy goodness


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Sisterly love!

Disclaimer: this was not a full blown cat fight - Pixie tried to play, Tinx walked away, calm was restored within moments - I just happened to be taking pictures at that moment.


----------



## SbanR

Balancing act


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ollie, you are most intrepid. Perhaps you need to chalk your paws like climbers do


----------



## SbanR

Tankz yoose aunty Mrs F but iz joose likz myz pawz andz climbz


----------



## Tawny75

Severus looking cute when I left him this evening.


----------



## LeArthur

Youuuu shall not paaaaaassssss (said with your best Gandalf voice)










And for those of you who have no idea what I'm talking about, there's this 8 second clip


----------



## ebonycat

Tawny75 said:


> Severus looking cute when I left him this evening.
> View attachment 371374


Oh my..... he's adorable :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> Youuuu shall not paaaaaassssss (said with your best Gandalf voice)
> 
> View attachment 371375
> 
> 
> And for those of you who have no idea what I'm talking about, there's this 8 second clip


Aww Arthur I do love your belly, it's just sooooo smoochable :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Lucy & Troy

Caught Troy mid-yawn, love this picture!!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

They love each other really!










Or, well, tolerate each other!


----------



## LeArthur

ebonycat said:


> Aww Arthur I do love your belly, it's just sooooo smoochable :Kiss:Kiss


Indeed it is  His belly gets all the smooches!


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Severus looking cute when I left him this evening.
> View attachment 371374


Awww, he's so sweet:Kiss


----------



## Whompingwillow

A good night from saffi that I fell asleep before posting. The draft stayed so I better pass on her message still












































I couldn't chose one in my half asleep cuddle state

And a good morning from mojo


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> A good night from saffi that I fell asleep before posting. The draft stayed so I better pass on her message still
> View attachment 371376
> View attachment 371377
> View attachment 371378
> View attachment 371379
> View attachment 371380
> 
> View attachment 371381
> 
> I couldn't chose one in my half asleep cuddle state
> 
> And a good morning from mojo
> View attachment 371405


Oh my days ❤❤ They are stunning-est pair of cotton candy clouds ❤❤


----------



## immum

Indie relaxing


----------



## Whompingwillow

Play time 























Arranging our animal Friends








There we go. Excuse faceless clumsy duck. She insists on wearing boots to heavy for her and falls on her face sometimes


----------



## Whompingwillow

And what is so amusing about me sitting on a bag?








I forgive you, weird human


----------



## Summercat




----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> View attachment 371437


Wardrobes are perfect playgrounds.


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> A good night from saffi that I fell asleep before posting. The draft stayed so I better pass on her message still
> View attachment 371376
> View attachment 371377
> View attachment 371378
> View attachment 371379
> View attachment 371380
> 
> View attachment 371381
> 
> I couldn't chose one in my half asleep cuddle state
> 
> And a good morning from mojo
> View attachment 371405


OMG, they are so gentle with you. My arm would probably be well shredded if I dared attempt that with Moo, asleep or not!:Inpain


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> View attachment 371438


Aww,such a sweet pic.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> OMG, they are so gentle with you. My arm would probably be well shredded if I dared attempt that with Moo, asleep or not!:Inpain


They are both very gentle it's true. I'm lucky


----------



## Cully

Siesta time. 








Come teatime she'll be racing around outside chasing moths


----------



## Cully

Must be the sleepy season as she is snoozing most of the time and there are only so many sleeping cat poses. Apart from this.








Although I have no idea what the scaredy cat look is all about lol.


----------



## Charity

Toppy's been enjoying some lovely sunshine in his pen today










and Bunty's just come in from her daily wandering and is having a well earned rest


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Summercat said:


> View attachment 371438


Oh just look at them. So gorgeous


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, whilst you were at work a nice lady came round to mend the broadband. I helped out by guarding the cables for her"










"I'm quite tired now though...zzzz"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(please excuse the cat hair on the floor in the above photo!)


----------



## Summercat

Babe is off to the vet lab tomorrow morning for blood tests, and to get his stomach looked at again. He is sleeping now on the sofa.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww, Jack, hope that little tummy isn't anything to worry about. I love how he i hiding behind his paw SC


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Babe is off to the vet lab tomorrow morning for blood tests, and to get his stomach looked at again. He is sleeping now on the sofa.
> 
> View attachment 371498


Oh Jack!! I just love your little pink nose!! hope all goes well at the vets tomorrow. X


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Babe is off to the vet lab tomorrow morning for blood tests, and to get his stomach looked at again. He is sleeping now on the sofa.
> 
> View attachment 371498


Aww Jack you're just too cute
Hope all goes well at the vets in the morning x


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, whilst you were at work a nice lady came round to mend the broadband. I helped out by guarding the cables for her"
> 
> View attachment 371470
> 
> 
> "I'm quite tired now though...zzzz"
> 
> View attachment 371471


Good job guarding the cables, Uncle Oscar 

You take a well earned rest beautiful boy :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww, Jack, hope that little tummy isn't anything to worry about. I love how he i hiding behind his paw SC


Me too ❤ Super cute ❤


----------



## Whompingwillow

Nosey neighbour
























Thats better now I can see all


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Nosey neighbour
> View attachment 371536
> 
> View attachment 371535
> 
> View attachment 371538
> 
> Thats better now I can see all
> View attachment 371537


:Hilarious :Hilarious

Saffi the curtain (I mean blind) twitcher lol xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> :Hilarious :Hilarious
> 
> Saffi the curtain (I mean blind) twitcher lol xxx


You should have seen her determination it was so funny


----------



## Whompingwillow

Good night from mojo 








Getting very comfortable


----------



## SbanR

They've been at it again























Currently Ollie's favorite tree to climb


----------



## LJC675

SbanR said:


> They've been at it again
> 
> View attachment 371543
> View attachment 371544
> View attachment 371545
> 
> Currently Ollie's favorite tree to climb
> View attachment 371546
> View attachment 371547


They are beautiful pictures.


----------



## Psygon

Morning chill out


----------



## ewelsh

How your bald patch today CK? How’s Jammy’s throat this morning? X


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> How your bald patch today CK? How's Jammy's throat this morning? X


Bald patch almost gone, throat and meow is fine!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Having fun 
















Indulging in a morning brush


----------



## Tawny75

Trying to sew - I now have help.....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother...this stuff from @Jesthar is goooooooood"

My little stoner


----------



## Dumpling

It's so lovely and warm today, time for a sunbathe!







I








Inca got a bit hot and had to go and snooze on her kicker!


----------



## Dumpling

I've just noticed she's sitting on a hairbrush too, how can that be comfortable?!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, it's a bit warm so I've decided to sit on a blanket and just have a warm face instead of a warm all of me"


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Somebody's watching you.


----------



## SbanR

Just a little snooze


----------



## Willow_Warren

What's going on today, there's a lot of snoozy kitties....


----------



## Charity

Late last night, willing me to stop watching TV and get up and get their supper. I get this most nights if it goes beyond 10.30.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Willow_Warren said:


> What's going on today, there's a lot of snoozy kitties....


Heh, Oscar is always snoozy in fairness...


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, Oscar is always snoozy in fairness...


Lola doesn't really do the flaked out snoozie poses... actually for a cat she really doesn't sleep much - I may actually sleep more than she does...


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Late last night, willing me to stop watching TV and get up and get their supper. I get this most nights if it goes beyond 10.30.
> 
> View attachment 371613


Yes!! They do both look like they're waiting and expecting something to happen and very, very soon!!! X


----------



## Cully

@Willow_Warren and @Mrs Funkin 
It's definitely snooze season, they're dropping like flies








She had her tea, went two rounds with a kickeroo and zonked out, making sure I can't read my Chat mag too.


----------



## Psygon

We've had to move the activity tower temporarily while some electrical work is done. It's now the most exciting place to be :-D


----------



## Tawny75

I have found a new place to sit says Severus


----------



## huckybuck

Gone!


----------



## Acidic Angel

Tiger is also snoozing, though it is nearly 2am  He has some cute toe beans to show off though.


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Summercat

Pretty Saffi, is that a tadpole? @Whompingwillow


----------



## LJC675

Guess I'll shower later:


----------



## Psygon

LJC675 said:


> Guess I'll shower later:
> View attachment 371671


Oh maybe they want to join you in the shower :-D


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother! Human daddy says I'm not the delivery he was expecting, don't let him send me back!"


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother! Human daddy says I'm not the delivery he was expecting, don't let him send me back!"
> 
> View attachment 371676


Noooooo!!! Don't send our gorgeous boy back. If not wanted, send to me


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Pretty Saffi, is that a tadpole? @Whompingwillow


It's a fish I think


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother! Human daddy says I'm not the delivery he was expecting, don't let him send me back!"
> 
> View attachment 371676


See, for us cat chatters that would be a brilliant surprise, but I can see how a bloke would be disappointed, my OH would have a gloomy face if no beer turned up.


----------



## Tawny75

LJC675 said:


> See, for us cat chatters that would be a brilliant surprise, but I can see how a bloke would be disappointed, my OH would have a gloomy face if no beer turned up.


Mine too, hmmm if it was a gin box with no gin but a cat I would be very very torn....lol

I am quite worried, I have been owned by Severus for less than a week and I feel like he has always been there.


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Whompingwillow

Tired snuggle cloud morning


----------



## LJC675

Whompingwillow said:


>


Look at him managing to go down backwards a bit. Go Mojo


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother! Human daddy says I'm not the delivery he was expecting, don't let him send me back!"
> 
> View attachment 371676


PARTY AT THE FUNKINS!!!!!


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> PARTY AT THE FUNKINS!!!!!


Well not if they haven't got any beer  (actually I don't even like beer, but I like Oscar, so sounds like a good party anyway)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Fear not! The beer came too (Hawaiian lager, especially ordered for the weekend), we’ve got gin if you’d rather...and always an Oscar


----------



## Jesthar

Good morning, Cat Chat!









But do I really have to get up yet?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi's claimed my hat as hers and I dont think she plans on changing her mind








Mojo hogging his books


----------



## Charity

Bunty's been chewing her legs bald again this week :Banghead and I'm pretty sure its because Toppy's in one of his bullying moods and keeps jumping on her and biting her. I know she doesn't like it. Usually, she either sits and puts up with it until I intervene or she runs off with him in hot pursuit This morning, she took over his box and her guarded look tells you she is watching him and waiting for him to pounce.


----------



## ewelsh

Awww Bunty sweetheart you are on high alert!

You know what you need don’t you, a mechanical toy, only for a little while, Toppy doesn’t like them does he.

Please leave your lovely legs alone, there’s a good girl. Xx


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Biggs has something similar looking from Purrs, I think his is a tadpole or pollywog or some such.


----------



## Summercat

Poor Bunty @Charity, no fun not to be able to relax.


----------



## TwoStrings

My OH is off work sick today and he just sent me this photo of Kubo 'looking after' him on the sofa...I'm pretty sure that cat is part demon.


----------



## Shrike

Looks like Kubo is trying to scare him back to work!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Bunty  Poor little leggies, try not to nibble them, even though they are probably really yummy.


----------



## Charity

Usually she nibbles the front of her legs but she's going for the back this time  I hate watching her, its so frantic, like anxious nail biting in humans


----------



## LJC675

Aww Bunty


----------



## SbanR

Oh, that does look bad. Poor Bunty


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor Bunty. Bless her little heart.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> Usually she nibbles the front of her legs but she's going for the back this time  I hate watching her, its so frantic, like anxious nail biting in humans
> 
> View attachment 371719


Hope she feels better soon and naughty toppy starts treating her with respect! Poor love


----------



## Whompingwillow

Thank you so much to @Summercat from saffi herself for the squishy balls (and food!) so far she and the ball have had heart to heart converasations


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Usually she nibbles the front of her legs but she's going for the back this time  I hate watching her, its so frantic, like anxious nail biting in humans
> 
> View attachment 371719


Oh Bunty Sweerheart!! Naughty Toppy making her feel anxious , hope she feels less anxious very soon. X


----------



## SbanR

With the catnip rainbow I got her today


----------



## Cully

TwoStrings said:


> My OH is off work sick today and he just sent me this photo of Kubo 'looking after' him on the sofa...I'm pretty sure that cat is part demon.


Love the white fang showing lol.


----------



## Cully

Poor Bunty, it makes me so sad to see her like that. Hope she feels happier v soon


----------



## Whompingwillow

Post evening play..








Saffi's has joined for the photo opportunity








Saffi was grooming mojos back whilst he was trying to eat, how cute!








But it was annoying him... she has cleverly worked out how to try love him without getting smacked in the face at least


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Psygon

I'm off work as been unwell. Lucky I have tonk stacks to cheer me up.


----------



## Psygon

Jammy has been keeping up with Cat Chat for me :-D


----------



## TwoStrings

Oh my goodness, what a handsome cat pile! They look so snug!


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> Post evening play..
> View attachment 371726
> 
> Saffi's has joined for the photo opportunity
> View attachment 371727
> 
> Saffi was grooming mojos back whilst he was trying to eat, how cute!
> View attachment 371736
> 
> But it was annoying him... she has cleverly worked out how to try love him without getting smacked in the face at least
> View attachment 371735


Love that first pic. Definitely has that 'morning after' feel about it


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 371752


Beautiful pic HB.


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I'm off work as been unwell. Lucky I have tonk stacks to cheer me up.
> 
> View attachment 371776
> View attachment 371777


Aww, sorry you're not well. Glad you got the tonks to snuggle up with. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SbanR

Ollie has been out on a limb. He wasn't bothered by the strong winds n swaying branches























He enjoyed it so much he went up again n even further out until the branch bent under his weight n he was able to hop off onto the ground


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Jammy has been keeping up with Cat Chat for me :-D
> 
> View attachment 371778


Oh dear!! Do you think he could be trying to find out who his SS is?


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Ollie has been out on a limb. He wasn't bothered by the strong winds n swaying branches
> 
> View attachment 371779
> View attachment 371780
> View attachment 371782
> 
> He enjoyed it so much he went up again n even further out until the branch bent under his weight n he was able to hop off onto the ground
> View attachment 371788
> View attachment 371789
> View attachment 371790


What a brave adventurer he is. If Moo gets the wind under her tail she's straight back indoors lol.


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Ollie has been out on a limb. He wasn't bothered by the strong winds n swaying branches
> 
> View attachment 371779
> View attachment 371780
> View attachment 371782
> 
> He enjoyed it so much he went up again n even further out until the branch bent under his weight n he was able to hop off onto the ground
> View attachment 371788
> View attachment 371789
> View attachment 371790


He certainly loves tree climbing doesn't he?



Psygon said:


> I'm off work as been unwell. Lucky I have tonk stacks to cheer me up.
> 
> View attachment 371776
> View attachment 371777


Hope you feel better soon. Obviously the Tonks' nursing duties are extremely tiring.


----------



## Charity

Having been asleep nearly all morning while we had a visitor (very rude) a little playtime was needed


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie has got her Halloween costume sorted.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Annie! That's excellent  Is your human still working lots of extra hours? I miss seeing lots of photos of you and Bonny.


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> Annie has got her Halloween costume sorted.
> 
> View attachment 371800
> View attachment 371801


Oh yuk!! I wonder where the spider is!!! Could it still be in the web on her head!?


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Annie! That's excellent  Is your human still working lots of extra hours? I miss seeing lots of photos of you and Bonny.


It's due to get better- autumn holidays now. And afterwards our new head teacher will hopefully be there and I can go back to being deputy. I want to teach, not manage.



Trixie1 said:


> Oh yuk!! I wonder where the spider is!!! Could it still be in the web on her head!?


Maybe in Annie's tummy? Good thing nobody here is scared of spiders. We are a piraty household here and have no time for such scares.


----------



## Citruspips

Fluffy ears


----------



## SbanR

Citruspips said:


> View attachment 371806
> Fluffy ears


Beautiful face:Kiss


----------



## Charity

Citruspips said:


> View attachment 371806
> Fluffy ears


Hallo handsome, we don't see enough of you


----------



## Summercat




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Having been asleep nearly all morning while we had a visitor (very rude) a little playtime was needed
> 
> View attachment 371798
> 
> 
> View attachment 371799


I've seen a few of those little blue mice on here. Where do you get them from, it's the sort of thing Moo likes?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie has got her Halloween costume sorted.
> 
> View attachment 371800
> View attachment 371801


There's a big yucca plant outside the laundry. It had grown too big for indoors. I can always tell when Moo has been climbing it as it's full of spiders webs, and so is she. Annie looks a treat dressed ready for halloween


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Ollie has been out on a limb. He wasn't bothered by the strong winds n swaying branches
> 
> View attachment 371779
> View attachment 371780
> View attachment 371782
> 
> He enjoyed it so much he went up again n even further out until the branch bent under his weight n he was able to hop off onto the ground
> View attachment 371788
> View attachment 371789
> View attachment 371790


Aww lovely photos with the leaves all changing colour...matches his rich colouring beautifully!!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I've seen a few of those little blue mice on here. Where do you get them from, it's the sort of thing Moo likes?


Those particular ones were made by @TriTri, she gave them to Toppy when she came to visit us and he loves them.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Oh, the cleverness of me" Thought Jiggs
"Tonight I will dream of the second star to the right and then all the way till morning"


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Those particular ones were made by @TriTri, she gave them to Toppy when she came to visit us and he loves them.


I would love to make one of those mice for Moo if @Cully pm's me her address


----------



## Whompingwillow

I stood on this poor boys paw not long before this and feel very guilty about it 

Safe to say he has forgotten and forgiven 








And has a very dirty chin...








It was so awful. He has had lots of treats love and fun since, he likes my guilt I would say but I WILL NEVER step on his paw again


----------



## sem1973

Miss Meg-3-Leg having a post breakfast doze......


----------



## Tawny75

Good morning everyone. I have lived here for a week now and I have made this very much my spot .


----------



## SuboJvR

Dumpling said:


> It's so lovely and warm today, time for a sunbathe!
> View attachment 371579
> I
> View attachment 371580
> 
> Inca got a bit hot and had to go and snooze on her kicker!
> View attachment 371587


Which cat tree is this? 

Gorgeous kitties!


----------



## SuboJvR

When is a cat no longer a kitten? Time flies...!





































(Joey has a very long tail, I don't think he's done growing yet....!)


----------



## Shrike

I had a weird dream this morning, where I'd gone away and forgot to set up Brooke's autofeeder. By an odd co-incidence when I went downstairs I found Madame had decided to help herself to the treats stash by knocking it off the counter. She can be quite clever - the container was a good 2 feet away from the edge!









"Slave - I shall be in later to demand treats as if nothing happened - its my right as a cat!"


----------



## Smuge

Got up very early for work today, Tali was erm less than sympathetic


----------



## Dumpling

SuboJvR said:


> Which cat tree is this?
> 
> Gorgeous kitties!


https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats...1_rr&slot=1&exprienceid=7328&strategyid=98637
That one  It was a very random present I bought for the cats when I was in hospital after having my son. I was so worried they would be jealous that everyone had bought presents for the baby so I decided they needed a big present too!


----------



## Psygon

A bit of sweet Jammy song :-D


----------



## Dumpling

Lazy cats! They either seems to be sleeping or moving too fast for me to get a good picture!


----------



## ewelsh

Tawny75 said:


> Good morning everyone. I have lived here for a week now and I have made this very much my spot .
> 
> View attachment 371838


Oh my goodness, look at that face :Kiss



Shrike said:


> I had a weird dream this morning, where I'd gone away and forgot to set up Brooke's autofeeder. By an odd co-incidence when I went downstairs I found Madame had decided to help herself to the treats stash by knocking it off the counter. She can be quite clever - the container was a good 2 feet away from the edge!
> 
> View attachment 371844
> 
> "Slave - I shall be in later to demand treats as if nothing happened - its my right as a cat!"


I think this is absolutely shocking! Anyone could have climbed in to your house and opened those treats!



Psygon said:


> A bit of sweet Jammy song :-D
> 
> View attachment 371859


I hear you Jammy


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> A bit of sweet Jammy song :-D
> 
> View attachment 371859


Oh Jammy, you are such a sweetie xx


----------



## Charity

Bunty and Toppy are being decidely idle this afternoon. Earlier, Toppy couldn't even be bothered to get up and chase a big fly which has been buzzing round his head like he usually would, he just tried to swat it lamely with his paw several times and missed. Lucky fly as he'd normally get gobbled up.  Meanwhile, Bunty is in a sort of sleepy stupor.


----------



## SuboJvR

Dumpling said:


> https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats...1_rr&slot=1&exprienceid=7328&strategyid=98637
> That one  It was a very random present I bought for the cats when I was in hospital after having my son. I was so worried they would be jealous that everyone had bought presents for the baby so I decided they needed a big present too!


It looks great! We are thinking of buying it for Joey but I'm so worried he would just decide to ignore it. He's started pawing at the walls of the house so I think he wants to get higher...


----------



## Shrike

"Gimme treats Slave! Aunty Ewalsh is right - someone broke in last night and stole my treats!"








"I don't care if it is nearly teatime - MORE!"








"Ok - I'll stand up for them!"


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> "Gimme treats Slave! Aunty Ewalsh is right - someone broke in last night and stole my treats!"
> View attachment 371883
> 
> "I don't care if it is nearly teatime - MORE!"
> View attachment 371884
> 
> "Ok - I'll stand up for them!"
> View attachment 371885
> 
> View attachment 371886


ExactlyBrooke, there is no way you could have eaten a whole packet


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> I stood on this poor boys paw not long before this and feel very guilty about it
> 
> Safe to say he has forgotten and forgiven
> View attachment 371834
> 
> And has a very dirty chin...
> View attachment 371833
> 
> It was so awful. He has had lots of treats love and fun since, he likes my guilt I would say but I WILL NEVER step on his paw again


Ooh it's awful when we do this - they certainly let you know you've done it!! The SCREECH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Smuge

Life is tough


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> Ooh it's awful when we do this - they certainly let you know you've done it!! The SCREECH!!!!!!!!!!


I know... that screech... I couldn't even mention here! Iv never heard it before with mojo (neither of them actually) but I now know what he sounds like when he is REALLy unhappy... nothing like the daily whinges/scream-singing/intellect (now you would really have to ask him - I am just guessing  ) But he did do a good job of letting me know, its true. Awful awful. I felt so bad I let him walk me out the garden almost 10 houses down, he was loving it strutting his fancy pantaloons around forbidden zones


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> I know... that screech... I couldn't even mention here! Iv never heard it before with mojo (neither of them actually) but I now know what he sounds like when he is REALLy unhappy... nothing like the daily whinges/scream-singing/intellect (now you would really have to ask him - I am just guessing  ) But he did do a good job of letting me know, its true. Awful awful. I felt so bad I let him walk me out the garden almost 10 houses down, he was loving it strutting his fancy pantaloons around forbidden zones


His toes were no worse for wear then.....managing a walk 10 houses down lol!! Despite the neighbours thinking you were torturing him earlier!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> His toes were no worse for wear then.....managing a walk 10 houses down lol!! Despite the neighbours thinking you were torturing him earlier!!


Haha :Hilarious:Hilarious honestly!!


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother! Human daddy says I'm not the delivery he was expecting, don't let him send me back!"
> 
> View attachment 371676


Now now! Look at uncle Oscar ❤ He has the beautifulest big green eyes. I hope owl face grows up to be just like his uncle xx


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


>


:Hilarious

He literally takes the tree like a pro


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> Bunty's been chewing her legs bald again this week :Banghead and I'm pretty sure its because Toppy's in one of his bullying moods and keeps jumping on her and biting her. I know she doesn't like it. Usually, she either sits and puts up with it until I intervene or she runs off with him in hot pursuit This morning, she took over his box and her guarded look tells you she is watching him and waiting for him to pounce.
> 
> View attachment 371698
> 
> 
> View attachment 371699


Bunty beautiful girl ❤ That's right babes, you take Toppys box and show him that you are no pushover!! Xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> :Hilarious
> 
> He literally takes the tree like a pro


You havent seen the best of it as well. And he does jump backwards down even more then that too. Very clever tree screamer


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> Usually she nibbles the front of her legs but she's going for the back this time  I hate watching her, its so frantic, like anxious nail biting in humans
> 
> View attachment 371719


Oh my :,-(. Beautiful girl :,-(

Please no more biting xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> You havent seen the best of it as well. And he does jump backwards down even more then that too. Very clever tree screamer


Mojo the tree hugger lol xx

He loves it though doesn't he,


huckybuck said:


> View attachment 371752


❤ Need I say anymore! ❤

So very very beautiful Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Annie has got her Halloween costume sorted.
> 
> View attachment 371800
> View attachment 371801


I think she deserves 1st prize for best costume and also 1st for loveliest Halloween cat lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Citruspips said:


> View attachment 371806
> Fluffy ears


Another absolute beauty - even with hairy ears lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> View attachment 371810
> View attachment 371809


Jack ❤ Jack ❤ Jack ❤

Your bag looks very good on you beautiful baby boy  xx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Ollie has been out on a limb. He wasn't bothered by the strong winds n swaying branches
> 
> View attachment 371779
> View attachment 371780
> View attachment 371782
> 
> He enjoyed it so much he went up again n even further out until the branch bent under his weight n he was able to hop off onto the ground
> View attachment 371788
> View attachment 371789
> View attachment 371790


I wish that the strong wind blows Ollie all the way to Wales for cwtches  :Kiss

And then that we have more strong wind and blows Jessie here to me too :Hilarious xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Oneinamillion said:


> "Oh, the cleverness of me" Thought Jiggs
> "Tonight I will dream of the second star to the right and then all the way till morning"
> 
> View attachment 371818
> View attachment 371819


My man Jiggs! It's ur favourite tym of ze year comin up my pal ❤ Black cats day! Halloween! Do you want to go trick or treating with tom tat? Lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Dumpling said:


> Lazy cats! They either seems to be sleeping or moving too fast for me to get a good picture!
> View attachment 371860


Oh.my.god ❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Psygon said:


> I'm off work as been unwell. Lucky I have tonk stacks to cheer me up.
> 
> View attachment 371776
> View attachment 371777


These are a must for cosy cats ❤ Love love love love the Tonks ❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> Bunty and Toppy are being decidely idle this afternoon. Earlier, Toppy couldn't even be bothered to get up and chase a big fly which has been buzzing round his head like he usually would, he just tried to swat it lamely with his paw several times and missed. Lucky fly as he'd normally get gobbled up.  Meanwhile, Bunty is in a sort of sleepy stupor.
> 
> View attachment 371873
> 
> View attachment 371874
> 
> View attachment 371871
> 
> 
> View attachment 371872
> 
> 
> View attachment 371875
> 
> 
> View attachment 371876


Awww @Charity - could watch these two for hours. I think I have seen it said here before but they definitely need their own show ❤ I'd be putting it on sky plus and watching it over and over. They are amazing ❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Shrike said:


> "Gimme treats Slave! Aunty Ewalsh is right - someone broke in last night and stole my treats!"
> View attachment 371883
> 
> "I don't care if it is nearly teatime - MORE!"
> View attachment 371884
> 
> "Ok - I'll stand up for them!"
> View attachment 371885
> 
> View attachment 371886


Aww shrike, beautiful girl - you do the beautifulest meerkat impression ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Tawny75 said:


> Good morning everyone. I have lived here for a week now and I have made this very much my spot .
> 
> View attachment 371838


Now! Who do we have here then  a clone of my little owl face!

Such a stunningly beautiful little baby tabby like my baby owl xx


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> When is a cat no longer a kitten? Time flies...!
> 
> View attachment 371839
> 
> 
> View attachment 371840
> 
> 
> View attachment 371841
> 
> 
> View attachment 371842
> 
> 
> (Joey has a very long tail, I don't think he's done growing yet....!)


And still as very beautiful as when you introduced him to us  :Kiss

He's a little cutie is our joey ❤


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> And still as very beautiful as when you introduced him to us  :Kiss
> 
> He's a little cutie is our joey ❤


"Little" is not the word!!!  I measured him today to try and work out if he would fit on cat tree platforms etc so measured him when he was laid down, sort of a loaf but with both paws out in front of him? Paw to bum, he is 57cm. At 9 months old.

We have ordered him an XXL cat tree LOL


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> "Little" is not the word!!!  I measured him today to try and work out if he would fit on cat tree platforms etc so measured him when he was laid down, sort of a loaf but with both paws out in front of him? Paw to bum, he is 57cm. At 9 months old.
> 
> We have ordered him an XXL cat tree LOL


As I say with tom tat, that can only mean one thing.......

More of him to love ❤ lol xx


----------



## huckybuck

Halloween is def on its way...the scary slipper zombie has arrived early!!


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 371943
> Halloween is def on its way...the scary slipper zombie has arrived early!!


:Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

So it's horrible and wet outside (which I'm going to have to brave later). But the advantage is that I get some kitty cuddles. She's cuddled up next to me so a weird photo angle 









Also not cat related but the end result of my Christmas crafting workshop yesterday, it's a jo Firth young workshop using her designs and stamps (need to give her the credit as I'm not creative)


----------



## Dumpling

Willow_Warren said:


> So it's horrible and wet outside (which I'm going to have to brave later). But the advantage is that I get some kitty cuddles. She's cuddled up next to me so a weird photo angle
> View attachment 371970
> 
> 
> Also not cat related but the end result of my Christmas crafting workshop yesterday, it's a jo Firth young workshop using her designs and stamps (need to give her the credit as I'm not creative)
> 
> View attachment 371971


Aww it's vile here too, totally a morning for kitty cuddles! (I need to go poo pick the horses field and I am not looking forward to it :Arghh) 
That card is lovely  I want to try making my own cards this year, I always say that and never seem to get round to it!


----------



## Dumpling

Hector got stuck on top of the fridge this morning and had to be rescued, silly boy! Excuse my millions of egg boxes!









He then decided to sit by the door to the utility room and demand a second breakfast. He certaibly doesn't need one looking at the size of that bum!


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Dumpling i always have far grander plans than i ever execute! The project was a 7" x 10" board, I working out how to adapt into a more sensible card size!

Now time for another photo, I never really realise that Lola is quite small till I see other cats in their zooplus cardboard bed


----------



## D-Rex

Hi All

I have 3 lovely cats Devon Rex

HOUSE MAFIA
FUNNY, CUTE, BEST, TOP, SUPER, NO.1

LUBKA (black girl) 
YODO (white boy)
ELISKA (brown girl)

Our best funny YouTube Chanel - 
DALMATIAN and D-REX

ENJOY 3 little cats HOUSE MAFIA


----------



## D-Rex

Hi All

My 3 little cats HOUSE MAFIA

LUBKA (black girl) 
YODO (white boy)
ELISKA (brown girl)

Our best funny YouTube Chanel -
DAMATIAN and D-REX


----------



## D-Rex

Hi All

My 3 little cats HOUSE MAFIA

LUBKA (black girl) 
YODO (white boy)
ELISKA (brown girl)

Here is my black devil LUBKA and YODO






ENJOY and hope it will makes you better day


----------



## Whompingwillow

Snooze-o-clock


----------



## Whompingwillow

D-Rex said:


> Hi All
> 
> My 3 little cats HOUSE MAFIA
> 
> LUBKA (black girl)
> YODO (white boy)
> ELISKA (brown girl)
> 
> Our best funny YouTube Chanel -
> DAMATIAN and D-REX


I love Devon rex cats! and yours are gorgeous


----------



## jasperthecat

Today was Jasper's turn to be on widow duty and warn of any unexpected visitors but sometimes it's all he can do to just keep his eyes open.










A couple of minutes later.....


----------



## Shrike

Yesterday Brooke was back in summer mode as it was 23c here. I didn't see her until late afternoon, though I heard her pop in for a bite to eat a couple of times then straight back out! Today its constant rain, so each time she comes in, its plonk herself on her Slave to dry out. Here I think she has sensed I'm gearing up to move - willing me not to!


----------



## Treaclesmum

Poppy looking very comfy on her favourite chair. I love her little black toe beans!


----------



## D-Rex

Big big big fight :-D 
ELISKA and LUBKA


----------



## Summercat

@D-Rex 
Devon Rex's are one of my dream breeds, if I ever got a breed cat. Lovely, funny bunch


----------



## Summercat

@Treaclesmum 
Poppy is a pretty girl :Cat


----------



## D-Rex

Summercat said:


> @D-Rex
> Devon Rex's are one of my dream breeds, if I ever got a breed cat. Lovely, funny bunch


My too....i have 3 little devils :-D ELISKA, LUBKA, YODO...M


----------



## Treaclesmum

Summercat said:


> @Treaclesmum
> Poppy is a pretty girl :Cat


Thanks, she is sooooo cute! She had an injury on the end of her tail when she was living rough as a kitten, so I think when it healed it just didn't grow any longer. That's why she loves playing with Jumpy's longer tail! :Cat


----------



## D-Rex




----------



## Psygon

That moment when you turn the sofa over to move it and you get instantaneous tonk support


----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> That moment when you turn the sofa over to move it and you get instantaneous tonk support
> 
> View attachment 372042
> View attachment 372043


Ha, brilliant, as I always say 'always good to have help'


----------



## Cully

@jasperthecat 
I know the feeling. You leave them on sentry duty and look what happens!!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> @jasperthecat
> I know the feeling. You leave them on sentry duty and look what happens!!
> View attachment 372044


Misty looks like she's spent the night boozing


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> Misty looks like she's spent the night boozing


Hehe :-D


----------



## D-Rex

Any cat lovers?  

See lovely ELISKA


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I've been asleep aaaaaalllllll day and I'm very very very tired still, so I just need a little lie down on my scratching thing..."










"It is comfy really, honest!"










"Don't show everyone my little under-hang, I'm getting on you know!"


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I've been asleep aaaaaalllllll day and I'm very very very tired still, so I just need a little lie down on my scratching thing..."
> 
> View attachment 372050
> 
> 
> "It is comfy really, honest!"
> 
> View attachment 372052
> 
> 
> "Don't show everyone my little under-hang, I'm getting on you know!"
> 
> View attachment 372051


Are you sure you haven't been on the smelly stuff Oscar? You look a bit out of it


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Misty looks like she's spent the night boozing


I'd been out for an hour and must have woken her when I got back. She gave a little prrrrip sound but didn't move lol. I love it when she 'talks' to me


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity he has a catnip platypus (really a beaver but there you go), Jasper the Catnip Carrot, a compressed catnip mouse (I forgot that so have added it to the list, he likes that to be hidden under the scratching bridge and he hunts it) and Jesthar's catnip long tailed mousie....!! So yes, possibly :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Treaclesmum said:


> View attachment 372032
> Poppy looking very comfy on her favourite chair. I love her little black toe beans!


Agreed! I love her little chocolate drop paws too ❤ And her bushy little tail ❤

She's a very beautiful girl xxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I've been asleep aaaaaalllllll day and I'm very very very tired still, so I just need a little lie down on my scratching thing..."
> 
> View attachment 372050
> 
> 
> "It is comfy really, honest!"
> 
> View attachment 372052
> 
> 
> "Don't show everyone my little under-hang, I'm getting on you know!"
> 
> View attachment 372051


Uncle Oscars paws :Kiss


----------



## D-Rex

LUBKA and her scary look






Like if you LOVE CATS


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh Gracie has got some new toys!!
Mr Spider and Tortellini!!


----------



## Gwen9244

After 10 months Tilly has discovered the cat wall!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Uh oh


----------



## Clairabella

Goodnight HRH - Mamma bear hope's you sleep well.....in the washing basket


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> That moment when you turn the sofa over to move it and you get instantaneous tonk support
> 
> View attachment 372042
> View attachment 372043


I don't think I've ever seen a swarm of cats before. I find one cat helping increases housework time threefold, so how on earth do you get anything done


----------



## popcornsmum

There's only room for one cat around here and it ain't Mog!


----------



## D-Rex

House mafia




__
D-Rex


__
Oct 14, 2018




https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmJ_CfX3lKM0c4KzqRNQcpg





Little angel/devil LUBKA :Cat





  








Lubka




__
D-Rex


__
Oct 14, 2018




https://youtu.be/K6aheZD71pU


----------



## D-Rex

This is YODO :Shamefullyembarrased
Little boy.......the best


----------



## Tawny75

I am a big ferocious tiger while sleeping on a human lap....


----------



## D-Rex

I believe i can FLY :Happy


----------



## D-Rex

Whompingwillow said:


> I love Devon rex cats! and yours are gorgeous


Many thanks Whompingwillow


----------



## Dozeybird95

Shadow hoping she can make the food reappear x


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 372059
> View attachment 372060
> Ooh Gracie has got some new toys!!
> Mr Spider and Tortellini!!


Best toys :-D


----------



## Psygon

Tawny75 said:


> I am a big ferocious tiger while sleeping on a human lap....
> 
> View attachment 372089


Almost looks like they have a red cape on :-D


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a swarm of cats before. I find one cat helping increases housework time threefold, so how on earth do you get anything done


It can be a slow process :-D


----------



## Psygon

CK is helping me WFH :-D

Not sure if it's obvious how big the fur on his spine has got in these pics. It always goes up like this when he's super excited (to be stealing my pencils!). Think it's most obviiob in the last pic.


----------



## Tawny75

Psygon said:


> Almost looks like they have a red cape on :-D


 Supercat!


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> CK is helping me WFH :-D
> 
> Not sure if it's obvious how big the fur on his spine has got in these pics. It always goes up like this when he's super excited (to be stealing my pencils!). Think it's most obviiob in the last pic.
> 
> View attachment 372135
> View attachment 372136
> View attachment 372137


I just love the colour of those eyes


----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> CK is helping me WFH :-D
> 
> Not sure if it's obvious how big the fur on his spine has got in these pics. It always goes up like this when he's super excited (to be stealing my pencils!). Think it's most obviiob in the last pic.
> 
> View attachment 372135
> View attachment 372136
> View attachment 372137


woohoo, look how spikey he is, never seen that before, brill


----------



## Psygon

LJC675 said:


> woohoo, look how spikey he is, never seen that before, brill


It's odd isn't it? I've never known a cat that gets a big spine when they get excited... but CK always has. It's usually difficult to photo, but managed to catch it this time


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> It can be a slow process :-D


I know what you mean. I've been trying to strip my bed since breakfast . Might just manage it in time for bed


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> I know what you mean. I've been trying to strip my bed since breakfast . Might just manage it in time for bed


Hahah :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

A photo taken by their Dad today


----------



## huckybuck

We had a visitor today - beautiful colouring! 
Can someone tell me what breed?

It spotted the HBs through the window and only left when a car pulled up.


----------



## LJC675

Bored, bored, bored, it iz raining, we haz been out and got wet 3 times, now I iz bored, poopy wever.


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 372152
> We had a visitor today - beautiful colouring!
> Can someone tell me what breed?
> 
> It spotted the HBs through the window and only left when a car pulled up.


I'm going to say Burmese, possibly chocolate. I think the eyes and the nose shape make them look Burmese.


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> Bored, bored, bored, it iz raining, we haz been out and got wet 3 times, now I iz bored, poopy wever.
> View attachment 372153


Jessie feels your pain. She desperately wants to go out but mummy isn't opening the door for her


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> I'm going to say Burmese, possibly chocolate. I think the eyes and the nose shape make them look Burmese.
> 
> View attachment 372154


Thank you!!!

Yes that's exactly what this one looks like even down to the eye colouring etc. It's a beautiful cat so hope we see it again.

Can't work out whether male or female - seemed to have a tiny head for the size of its body - I thought it was a kitten at first but then Mr HB said I was comparing it to an MC lol!!


----------



## Psygon

Ted - absolutely transfixed by BBC autumnwatch :-D


----------



## Jesthar

Haven't given you a bit of Charlie-girl for a while


----------



## LJC675

Still raining here, boooo, so I haz gone back to sleep.


----------



## Charity

"Mother, I don't care that you didn't sleep well then woke up late...where's our breakfast!"


----------



## LJC675

Charity said:


> "Mother, I don't care that you didn't sleep well then woke up late...where's our breakfast!"
> 
> View attachment 372199


Oh no, poor Bunty, Late breakfast whatever next, bet she's desperate to get out if the weather's anything like it is here and you're clearly holding up her day.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> "Mother, I don't care that you didn't sleep well then woke up late...where's our breakfast!"
> 
> View attachment 372199


I hope you jumped to it!


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> CK is helping me WFH :-D
> 
> Not sure if it's obvious how big the fur on his spine has got in these pics. It always goes up like this when he's super excited (to be stealing my pencils!). Think it's most obviiob in the last pic.
> 
> View attachment 372135
> View attachment 372136
> View attachment 372137


How strange, that happens to my Labrador when she gets super excited OR cross



Psygon said:


> I'm going to say Burmese, possibly chocolate. I think the eyes and the nose shape make them look Burmese.
> 
> View attachment 372154


I was going to say Burmese too, they do have small heads don't they.



Jesthar said:


> Haven't given you a bit of Charlie-girl for a while
> 
> View attachment 372172


Beautiful hello Charlie



LJC675 said:


> Still raining here, boooo, so I haz gone back to sleep.
> 
> View attachment 372194


Brilliant photo, what an angle



Charity said:


> "Mother, I don't care that you didn't sleep well then woke up late...where's our breakfast!"
> 
> View attachment 372199


Oh dear look at Bunty's face! Your in the ummmmm in the dog house!


----------



## ewelsh

Sophie what have you done



















Lottie is going to flip :Nailbiting


----------



## Dumpling

Psygon said:


> CK is helping me WFH :-D
> 
> Not sure if it's obvious how big the fur on his spine has got in these pics. It always goes up like this when he's super excited (to be stealing my pencils!). Think it's most obviiob in the last pic.
> 
> View attachment 372135
> View attachment 372136
> View attachment 372137


Hector gets a mohican when he's playing with something really exciting too (or chasing Inca!) I've not seen another cat who does it!


ewelsh said:


> Sophie what have you done
> 
> View attachment 372206
> 
> 
> View attachment 372205
> 
> 
> Lottie is going to flip :Nailbiting


:Nailbiting uh oh!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

ewelsh said:


> Sophie what have you done
> 
> View attachment 372206
> 
> 
> View attachment 372205
> 
> 
> Lottie is going to flip :Nailbiting


Oh... but just look at those puppy dog eyes...


----------



## Dumpling

Hector thinks the dishwasher might struggle with scrambled eggs so he thought he's do a little saucepan pre wash! So thoughtful...


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Sophie what have you done
> 
> View attachment 372206
> 
> 
> View attachment 372205
> 
> 
> Lottie is going to flip :Nailbiting


I think Sophie has an identity crisis, she thinks she IS Lottie


----------



## LJC675

ewelsh said:


> Sophie what have you done
> 
> View attachment 372206
> 
> 
> View attachment 372205
> 
> 
> Lottie is going to flip :Nailbiting


Uh oh, well at least she's using one of the beds


----------



## Willow_Warren

Dumpling said:


> Hector thinks the dishwasher might struggle with scrambled eggs so he thought he's do a little saucepan pre wash! So thoughtful...
> View attachment 372207


I'm also trying to work out what your pot stand is? I'm sure I can make out feet and a head...

H


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> I'm also trying to work out what your pot stand is? I'm sure I can make out feet and a head...
> 
> H


I clocked the chopping board too and thought, a pony! Am I right


----------



## Dumpling

Willow_Warren said:


> I'm also trying to work out what your pot stand is? I'm sure I can make out feet and a head...
> 
> H





ewelsh said:


> I clocked the chopping board too and thought, a pony! Am I right


It's a sheep!


----------



## Dumpling

My lovely Athena :Cat with very muddy back paws!


----------



## ewelsh

Dumpling said:


> It's a sheep!


A sheep  I should have guessed that :Sorry


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Sophie what have you done
> 
> View attachment 372206
> 
> 
> View attachment 372205
> 
> 
> Lottie is going to flip :Nailbiting


Order another one QUICK! Pay for next day delivery and if she's lucky Lottie won't look for it for a few days. And none of you will suffer the fall out


----------



## idris

"this is not the belly your looking for "


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## Whompingwillow

Bundle of love


----------



## TriTri

Sweet littleTessy-Two-Shoes...


----------



## Charity

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 372221


That's a lovely photo Faye. I love the way lots of cats stretch one leg out


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> "Mother, I don't care that you didn't sleep well then woke up late...where's our breakfast!"
> 
> View attachment 372199


Oh my, she does look disgusted with you. Hope you got her brekkie rustled up a bit smartish


----------



## ewelsh

One leg gang


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Sophie what have you done
> 
> View attachment 372206
> 
> 
> View attachment 372205
> 
> 
> Lottie is going to flip :Nailbiting


Run Sophie run, head for the hills before Lottie sees what you did


----------



## Charity

LJC675 said:


> Oh no, poor Bunty, Late breakfast whatever next, bet she's desperate to get out if the weather's anything like it is here and you're clearly holding up her day.


Funnily enough, she isn't keen on going out recently, even though its still warm. She's spent the last three days indoors sleeping on her tower. If she does go out, she's back in about ten minutes. Its much nicer having her inside even if she is asleep.


----------



## LJC675

Can we join the 1 leg gang ?


----------



## SuboJvR

Cavendish playing in the neighbour's garden


----------



## Cully

Moo wants to join the one leg gang too


----------



## Shrike

I'll just do a cheeky re-post of Brooke doing the one leg look from last August if I may


----------



## Emmasian

Clearing out kitchen cupboards and someone decided to make herself a little house amongst the bin bags!


----------



## TriTri

LJC675 said:


> Can we join the 1 leg gang ?
> 
> View attachment 372235


Now that is showing off!


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

1 leg gang is contagious


----------



## Psygon

Jammy, CK and Darcy are all up for joining the one leg gang


----------



## ChaosCat

Another application:


----------



## Emmasian

What about meeeee








And still they come...


----------



## SuboJvR

This guy absolutely MELTS for a head or neck scratch, if he lets you get close enough (he let me, yay!) 

He just collapses as soon as you touch him lol. But he's so shy.


----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> Jammy, CK and Darcy are all up for joining the one leg gang
> 
> View attachment 372246
> View attachment 372245
> View attachment 372243


Darcy definitely looks like a 2 legger there, I think the welly boot's on the wrong way round though.


----------



## Psygon

LJC675 said:


> Darcy definitely looks like a 2 legger there, I think the welly boot's on the wrong way round though.


I reckon you've seen the picture from the other angle...


----------



## Psygon

Ted, a one a half leg kinda guy


----------



## Joy84

Another one!


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> I reckon you've seen the picture from the other angle...
> 
> View attachment 372281


He looks like a sheep cat


----------



## Cully

You know that exercise where you twist your lower half to the left, and upper half to the right?


----------



## ChaosCat

How can this be comfortable?


----------



## Jesthar

Lorelei loves a bit of one-legged napping


----------



## Emmasian

Jesthar said:


> Lorelei loves a bit of one-legged napping
> 
> View attachment 372293


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious She looks like a lollipop crossed with a furry tennis racquet!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Wow you all have cheered me up to no end today. I’m laid in bed with tears in my eyes because I’ve been laughing that much!!! 1 leg gang is the best


----------



## Whompingwillow

Helping me make me dinner


----------



## Whompingwillow

Apparently 'my' ipad case is not that at all


----------



## huckybuck

Holly's desperate to be in - I told her one pic would be enough!!!


----------



## Emmasian

Bit of a different photo this, but I just wanted to demonstrate the problems of trying to watch telly when Teddy is sitting on you! He seems to be feeling better so I have taken a chance of letting him in the lounge. He is happily watching Jeremy Kyle!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi and mojo are desperate to be part of the cool one hand gang too but so far their human is slacking in finding any fitting so here is our cat friend snarf instead for now


----------



## SuboJvR

Cavendish joins the one legged crew


----------



## Charity

SuboJvR said:


> Cavendish joins the one legged crew
> 
> View attachment 372306


Isn't he a beauty


----------



## LJC675

You do realised we're all going to be stuffed if the next photo comp is 'one leggers'


----------



## SuboJvR

Charity said:


> Isn't he a beauty


He is, he's such a sweetheart. Daft as a brush but very affectionate (now!!). Still on the whole a more nervous disposition (they like people who behave in a predictable manner) but that's to be expected. My dad adores them both, having the two gives him a lot of entertainment even though it's Cavendish he sees more  Cavendish will often stroll around miaowing for his brother to come and play/eat etc. Of an evening Cameron usually comes and hangs out with dad in the living room but never in the day


----------



## ewelsh

Faye1995 said:


> Wow you all have cheered me up to no end today. I'm laid in bed with tears in my eyes because I've been laughing that much!!! 1 leg gang is the best


You started it 

Glad it has all cheered you up xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Does this count? Its like he knows. This is him some minutes ago, wanting to join in the cool one hand cat crew


----------



## Psygon

LJC675 said:


> You do realised we're all going to be stuffed if the next photo comp is 'one leggers'


Let's start campaigning for two legged cats now!


----------



## SuboJvR

Yay I can play now!


----------



## ewelsh

Ok 2 legged Libby


----------



## SuboJvR

Actually does it matter which legs?

Live Photo !


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny wants to join this one.


----------



## Charity

Here's my other one










and mine


----------



## Psygon

Jammy two leg, CK one leg...


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> Here's my other one
> 
> View attachment 372321
> 
> 
> and mine
> 
> View attachment 372322


Hahaha brilliant :-D


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Here's my other one
> 
> View attachment 372321
> 
> 
> and mine
> 
> View attachment 372322


Is Bunty impersonating a T-rex?


----------



## Shrike

"All my legses and my toeses too!"


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> Is Bunty impersonating a T-rex?


Hahahahah!!!


----------



## Tawny75

Is Severus too late for the one leg crew?


----------



## huckybuck

TWO LEGS??????










AND I CAN DO NO LEGS!!!


----------



## Psygon

I don't have legs, I just have feet-sies


----------



## ewelsh

Two loafs


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh Loulou looks so sweet with her chubby face:Kiss
Lottie looks so benign, I take it she hasn't discovered her ruined:Muted yet?


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> @ewelsh Loulou looks so sweet with her chubby face:Kiss
> Lottie looks so benign, I take it she hasn't discovered her ruined:Muted yet?


Lottie is looking for her banana, being queen organised that I am, I had a smelly fish not a real one  cat nip fish in the cupboard so she's happily dribbling on that, but it won't be long until she is demanding her banana! :Nailbiting


----------



## Summercat

@ewelsh 
Time for an Amazon Prime speedy banana delivery :Cat


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Lottie is looking for her banana, being queen organised that I am, I had a smelly fish not a real one  cat nip fish in the cupboard so she's happily dribbling on that, but it won't be long until she is demanding her banana! :Nailbiting


And you should.:Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting if you didn't order a replacement n fork out for express delivery:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

I’m almost too embarrassed to order from Amazon, the delivery man only said the other day and I quote “ Cor your the one keeping Amazon going, give me a day off” :Jawdrop

Lottie will have to wait :Bag


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> I'm almost too embarrassed to order from Amazon, the delivery man only said the other day and I quote " Cor your the one keeping Amazon going, give me a day off" :Jawdrop
> 
> Lottie will have to wait :Bag


You can get Yeoww bananas with Prime Now 2 hour delivery... :O (in my area anyway..)

The delivery drivers for Prime Now are different from the ones for normal Amazon deliveries....

And yes, I have ordered Yeoww bananas to arrive in 2 hours... It was an emergency :-D


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Is Bunty impersonating a T-rex?


Noooo, that's her Tommy Cooper impression


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity you have a right pair

Bunty Tommy Cooper and Toppy Trotter :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

I'd like a shower.......


----------



## idris

mischief has two ft as well . just not the feet your looking for .


----------



## Psygon

lea247 said:


> I'd like a shower.......
> 
> View attachment 372335


Are you sure it isn't a bath? :-D


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Are you sure it isn't a bath? :-D


Ha! It is a bath yes, but what you can't see is the shower at the other end!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Two hand mojo 








One hand mojo









Two hand saffi









One hand saffi









But really ginko does the two hand thing best


----------



## Willow_Warren

We got all confused as to whether we were on one leg or two leg poses (sorry not great photos as she's sat on my lap) and it late so dark.


----------



## SuboJvR

He's been so cute tonight










He's not fat is he? I mean he's not small, but I'm worried he's getting a bit chunky. He's a very long cat now!


----------



## Jaf

Lori one leg and Choccy one leg too. Sorry it's so dark but it's taken right now.


----------



## Jesthar

Lori loafing around on the Wii Fit; not sure what she's trying to say about my exercise kick!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Here's my other one
> 
> View attachment 372321
> 
> 
> and mine
> 
> View attachment 372322


Haha Bunty what are you doing, silly girl :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> I don't have legs, I just have feet-sies
> 
> View attachment 372329


Oh my.... Jammy you are too cute :Kiss xx


----------



## Summercat

Last night


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> View attachment 372378
> Last night


Aww Jack you are adorable :Kiss


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> We got all confused as to whether we were on one leg or two leg poses (sorry not great photos as she's sat on my lap) and it late so dark.
> 
> View attachment 372353
> 
> 
> View attachment 372352


Aww, the second pic looks like she's praying. Sweet:Angelic


----------



## Tawny75

Ho yes Hooman, you may be new to this cat malarkey, but I rule this roost!


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Ho yes Hooman, you may be new to this cat malarkey, but I rule this roost!
> 
> View attachment 372383


That's right Severus, start cracking the whip early. And Demand some freeze dried white fish treats, they're super yummy if you haven't had them yet


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> That's right Severus, start cracking the whip early. And Demand some freeze dried white fish treats, they're super yummy if you haven't had them yet


 Where would this particular slave find such a thing? He seems to like these meaty things I have for him so treats are always welcome.


----------



## Charity

Its a miserable day with that steady heavy drizzle. Bunty went out earlier and, as always, rushed straight to the lower shelf of the garden cat tower for shelter. Normally, on a day like this, she would disappear off into the garden beyond for the day. I looked out the window a while ago and she'd disappeared. I asked my OH if he'd seen her go over the fence and he said he hadn't so I decided to go out and have a look round and try and coax her indoors if she was still there. I never bother putting my coat on unless its pouring down so I went out, looked in all the corners she might be but nothing. I came in, slightly drowned rattish, and OH said "you sure she's not indoors?" to which I replied confidently "no, she was definitely outside when I saw her last". I then thought I would just glance in the living room and guess what, as below? I don't know how she got there as I'd been sitting in my armchair for about half an hour and she usually jumps up on to the arm and the back, then into the bed. Honestly, she could have said!


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey sleeps weirdly sometimes

(Spot the stray paw)


----------



## SuboJvR

Ok he’s got up and is washing his paw now. I assume it fell asleep


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Where would this particular slave find such a thing? He seems to like these meaty things I have for him so treats are always welcome.


Haha. Need you ask? Zooplus of course
Cosma snackies are cheaper than thrive


----------



## SuboJvR

Tawny75 said:


> Where would this particular slave find such a thing? He seems to like these meaty things I have for him so treats are always welcome.


These 

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_treats_catnip/cosma_cat_snacks/xxl/606324

The big tub often goes down to £9.99


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
I see Bunty has her paw, firmly on her toy:Cat


----------



## Charity

Summercat said:


> @Charity
> I see Bunty has her paw, firmly on her toy:Cat


Ooo yes, you're very observant, I didn't notice that. Nobody's having her mouse.


----------



## ewelsh

The one who got away!










Run ladybird run 










Phew


----------



## davea

Not sure whats going on here


----------



## Summercat

Hello gorgeous Lottie:Cat


----------



## Summercat

Jack was helping unpack books, maybe trying to send a subliminal message but it is ok, he is staying with us


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Jack was helping unpack books, maybe trying to send a subliminal message but it is ok, he is staying with us
> View attachment 372437


He is a clever boy! Finding exactly the right book to pose on.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Exactly The blurb fits. Much better idea, than Biggles the other day, who hopped on OH's lap for pets and then proceeded to gnaw on a book he picked up:Cat


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Jack was helping unpack books, maybe trying to send a subliminal message but it is ok, he is staying with us
> View attachment 372437


Yes, very clever message he's sending! You may just have a kitten genius there SC


----------



## huckybuck

Played an away match today at a lovely course near Marlow!!

There were some big cats roaming near the practice range!!!


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
Interesting but a bit scary


----------



## huckybuck

Summercat said:


> @huckybuck
> Interesting but a bit scary


You think those scary???


----------



## Charity

I think they're brilliant, love art like this


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> I think they're brilliant, love art like this


I found it breath taking! The size but also the movement and muscles etc.

There's the most amazing stag on the first tee.

https://www.harleyfordgolf.co.uk/art_of_course

The artist is James Doran Webb..I did think about adding a commission to the Christmas list then found out how much they are up for sale for!!


----------



## jadeh31

Little miss had her spay yesterday. A big 3.2kg she is now


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
Yep, all but the bears :Bear a bit scary to me, I think if I was in person.:Shy


----------



## Summercat

@jadeh31
She is very pretty:Cat just about the same weight as my Biggles!


----------



## SbanR

First we had one leg cats, then two legs. How about cross legs?


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 372451
> 
> I found it breath taking! The size but also the movement and muscles etc.
> 
> There's the most amazing stag on the first tee.
> 
> https://www.harleyfordgolf.co.uk/art_of_course
> 
> The artist is James Doran Webb..I did think about adding a commission to the Christmas list then found out how much they are up for sale for!!


I love this kind of art, real talent, I'm not surprised they are so highly priced


----------



## jadeh31

Summercat said:


> @jadeh31
> She is very pretty:Cat just about the same weight as my Biggles!


 Eek! Odin was 3.5 when he got neutered so not much between them. He's now just under 5. Most of that is hair though


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> First we had one leg cats, then two legs. How about cross legs?
> View attachment 372456
> View attachment 372457


Ooh a leg cross - now can't see from the photos but is it left over right or right over left (this is very imp scientific research lol)


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Ooh a leg cross - now can't see from the photos but is it left over right or right over left (this is very imp scientific research lol)


In those photos I think it's right over left, HOWEVER he does also do left over right so does that make him ambidextrous


----------



## ChaosCat

My fruit bowl got hijacked by a piratess.


----------



## Summercat

jadeh31 said:


> Eek! Odin was 3.5 when he got neutered so not much between them. He's now just under 5. Most of that is hair though


Biggles is 3.5, weighed about a month ago, he is about two and a half,in age. Just a small cat, his vet says he is the size of an older kitten.


----------



## Joy84

Jesthar said:


> Lori loafing around on the Wii Fit; not sure what she's trying to say about my exercise kick!
> 
> View attachment 372358


"At least it'll have one use- as a cat bed" :Hilarious



SuboJvR said:


> Joey sleeps weirdly sometimes
> 
> (Spot the stray paw)
> 
> View attachment 372388


OMG! Are you sure it's his?! :Wideyed



davea said:


> Not sure whats going on here


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
I think your cat spilled 

We can do cross legged here!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 372474
> My fruit bowl got hijacked by a piratess.


Who ate all the bananas to make room then?


----------



## Cully

Special loaf delivery for @Mrs Funkin. 








Needs signing for.


----------



## immum

Milo has never slept on a pillow before.......he looks so comfy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> Special loaf delivery for @Mrs Funkin.
> View attachment 372478
> 
> Needs signing for.


Come on Misty Moo, I'm ready for a Special Delivery


----------



## LJC675

Yeah drugs mmmmmm.
























I'm actually about to dehydrate a load of catnip that I've just chopped off, I wonder if the smell of dehydrating catnip might send the girls a bit loopy, oh well, guess we'll see.


----------



## ewelsh

Ewelsh girls can do

Left over right









One leg up









Ballet Pointe 









Front over back


----------



## LJC675

Now we've both decided we want a to be in charge of the drugs:








Suter won the turf war:


----------



## Whompingwillow

A way to take a break


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> Now we've both decided we want a to be in charge of the drugs:
> View attachment 372495
> 
> Suter won the turf war:
> View attachment 372496


You'll have to plant more on a second site, on the opposite end of the garden


----------



## SbanR

Peek-a-boo









Helping with the laundry


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Peek-a-boo
> 
> View attachment 372508
> 
> Helping with the laundry
> View attachment 372509


I just love that first pic.

Another loaf for @Mrs Funkin, Bunty doesn't do these for just anybody you know.


----------



## Sophisticat

Fuzzy having a nap after a groom. He will always be a kitten to me!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Bunty, you're such a beauty. I think you smell like Green & Black's dark cherry chocklit. Thanks @Charity


----------



## Sophisticat

Sophisticat said:


> Fuzzy having a nap after a groom. He will always be a kitten to me!


He just did the wonderful sleepy stretch and roll, man cats are great!


----------



## Sophisticat

And miss Princess paws showing off her whiskers, actually that's from yesterday, she was well annoyed with me for catching her on camera. She is becoming addicted to grooming though so she will have to accept the fame that will come with it, lol.


----------



## Sophisticat

davea said:


> Not sure whats going on here


I always come to this thread when I need a smile, and this really made me laugh haha!


----------



## Summercat

@Sophisticat 
Nice to see you again

@SbanR 
How old is Ollie now?


----------



## SuboJvR

Sophisticat said:


> He just did the wonderful sleepy stretch and roll, man cats are great!


Oh it's so lovely to see Fuzz ball all growed up!!!


----------



## SuboJvR

Getting the hang of this mum

Thank you


----------



## davea

I.want.your.food


----------



## Charity

I think he loves me again


----------



## Tawny75

Somebody did this earlier in this thread I think but I really liked it so I have blatantly copied.

Going









Going









Gone


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG Severus, you literally make me squeal. When you learn to loaf, I will be hysterical!


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG Severus, you literally make me squeal. When you learn to loaf, I will be hysterical!


What does it mean to loaf please?


----------



## SuboJvR

Tawny75 said:


> What does it mean to loaf please?


It's when a cat sits like a loaf of bread 



















Paws tucked under!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's where they fold their front legs underneath them like so (they are my very favourite cat pose!)


----------



## Tawny75

SuboJvR said:


> It's when a cat sits like a loaf of bread
> 
> View attachment 372537
> 
> 
> View attachment 372538
> 
> 
> Paws tucked under!





Mrs Funkin said:


> It's where they fold their front legs underneath them like so (they are my very favourite cat pose!)
> 
> View attachment 372539


 Oh my, I love it! As soon as Severus does this I promise photos.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @Sophisticat
> Nice to see you again
> 
> @SbanR
> How old is Ollie now?


6 months SC, and 3.6k so a teeny bit heavier than Biggles


----------



## Psygon

My OH walked into a room with a parcel from Amazon. This happened :Hilarious


----------



## Joy84

Loaf on a double stick tonight!


----------



## Tawny75

Can someone please explain to me how something less than a foot long can take up so much room in a double bed?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That’s it! You’re lost forever, Severus is in your bed


----------



## ChaosCat

Tawny75 said:


> Can someone please explain to me how something less than a foot long can take up so much room in a double bed?
> View attachment 372566


According to my son cats are fluids and take up exactly the space that is on offer, be it a double bed or a very small box. He definitely has got something there.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Tawny75 said:


> Can someone please explain to me how something less than a foot long can take up so much room in a double bed?
> View attachment 372566


This is one of life's little mysteries that will never be solved.

H


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Mrs Funkin

I have a loaf pose.... (although when we were young we called it tea cosy position). Lola seems to be all head in this picture, bit chilly outside think she wants the fire lit to warm her bottom.


----------



## LJC675

Tawny75 said:


> Can someone please explain to me how something less than a foot long can take up so much room in a double bed?
> View attachment 372566


Is it just me? I'm loving the updates from @Tawny75, to 'see' someone experiencing the massive joy that a kitten (and then later cat) bring in to your home for the 1st time is truly brilliant, makes me smile a lot.


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Can someone please explain to me how something less than a foot long can take up so much room in a double bed?
> View attachment 372566


He's absolutely gorgeous:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss. What huge ears he has


----------



## Tawny75

LJC675 said:


> Is it just me? I'm loving the updates from @Tawny75, to 'see' someone experiencing the massive joy that a kitten (and then later cat) bring in to your home for the 1st time is truly brilliant, makes me smile a lot.


Thank you for this, I was worried I was posting too much. I can't believe how I have changed in 2 weeks, I was never really a cat person before.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm actually a bit envious of you @Tawny75 - I can imagine how our Oscar was when he was little but we obviously don't know as he was 11 when we rescued him (similar in looks to Severus and @Clairabella 's Freddy Owl Face I suspect, I do so love a tabby). Please don't stop posting, I love all the kitten posts


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm actually a bit envious of you @Tawny75 - I can imagine how our Oscar was when he was little but we obviously don't know as he was 11 when we rescued him (similar in looks to Severus and @Clairabella 's Freddy Owl Face I suspect, I do so love a tabby). Please don't stop posting, I love all the kitten posts


I won't stop as long as you don't. I love your Oscar thread  With his looks, he could easily be Severus' dad!


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> I won't stop as long as you don't. I love your Oscar thread  With his looks, he could easily be Severus' dad!


Now there's a thought! Oscar sowing his wild oats before settling down


----------



## ewelsh

Charming!


----------



## Dumpling

Hector watching over Inca while she chills out :Cat After we lost Percy the dynamics between them got a bit out of sorts  Inca missed having her playmate and tried to get Hector to play (i.e chased him around the house lots) which upset him a bit. Their relationship seems to be getting back to normal now!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, this is quite good...and I'm not scared of it either"



















Thanks @Psygon for the suggestion


----------



## Trixie1

ewelsh said:


> Charming!
> 
> View attachment 372585


Looks very relaxed lazing in the sun! I'm about to do the same! Not sure if I will get away with lazing on the doorstep though!!


----------



## Charity

Bunty's been holding this little chap hostage in our tree for about an hour and a half this morning. She must have a stiff neck because she sat under the tree looking up at him the whole time, never moved, then he got hungry and tried to get into one of our bird feeders about five feet above her head. . Eventually, he decided to try and escape so jumped onto our shed and managed to squeeze through the bottom of the cat netting.










"I've got all day"


----------



## Emmasian

@Willow_Warren that's incredible about the loaf name - I thought I was the only one who called it "tea cosy position" due to the cat looking like it needed to be picked up and plonked on a teapot!


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Bunty's been holding this little chap hostage in our tree for about an hour and a half this morning. She must have a stiff neck because she sat under the tree looking up at him the whole time, never moved, then he got hungry and tried to get into one of our bird feeders about five feet above her head. . Eventually, he decided to try and escape so jumped onto our shed and managed to squeeze through the bottom of the cat netting.
> 
> View attachment 372594
> 
> 
> "I've got all day"
> View attachment 372595


Silly Squirrel thinking Bunty would give up! Glad squirrel got away, sorry Bunty x


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, this is quite good...and I'm not scared of it either"
> 
> View attachment 372592
> 
> 
> View attachment 372593
> 
> 
> Thanks @Psygon for the suggestion


Lucky boy when Christmas is coming x


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny waiting for playtime and playing.


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Lucky boy when Christmas is coming x


I agree!!

I think we should put a ban on the slaves buying their cats any more toys until after Christmas!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! Sorry. I couldn't resist...it had 25% off at [email protected], so it was only £13.50...you know, just in case any slaves need to buy one.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha! Sorry. I couldn't resist...it had 25% off at [email protected], so it was only £13.50...you know, just in case any slaves need to buy one.


Any idea how long the offer is on for?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Any idea how long the offer is on for?


It says online orders from 10.10 to 20.11


----------



## ewelsh

@SbanR loves a bargain


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> It says online orders from 10.10 to 20.11


Ah, silly me. I was thinking of the physical store. Might pop into the store nest week to check it out


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I ordered it online to be delivered to store


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @SbanR loves a bargain


Only buy non-essentials when they're on offer or reduced!


----------



## SuboJvR

I was late getting up this morning...


----------



## SuboJvR

And Joey found his top post!


----------



## SbanR

Jungle cat


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, this is quite good...and I'm not scared of it either"
> 
> View attachment 372592
> 
> 
> View attachment 372593
> 
> 
> Thanks @Psygon for the suggestion


Okay, I have looked and looked. What is it?


----------



## Charity

Enjoying the best sunny spot this afternoon


----------



## Whompingwillow

Best company (even though he has conveniently plonked himself on my notes)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tawny75 said:


> Okay, I have looked and looked. What is it?


It's got a little arm which rotates under the green cover, like a fake mouse apparently. Oscar is partial to hunting a fake mouse. There's also a little arm with feathers attached, which flies around (without the cover). It's called a Wingpet Invisible Flying Mouse.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's got a little arm which rotates under the green cover, like a fake mouse apparently. Oscar is partial to hunting a fake mouse. There's also a little arm with feathers attached, which flies around (without the cover). It's called a Wingpet Invisible Flying Mouse.


Ooooooh very cool, I may well book mark that for the future. At the moment my fearsome tiger is killing his feather thing.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Well, only 12 more sleeps till Halloween" thought Jiggs while doing his evil laugh.


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow
Mojo looks as if he has grown or is his winter coat coming in? He looks gorgeous there:Cat

@Oneinamillion
Wow, so close, it still feels like September to me


----------



## Charity

You move something for only five minutes and someone has to sit on it


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Mojo looks as if he has grown or is his winter coat coming in? He looks gorgeous there:Cat
> 
> I hadnt noticed that, the gorgeous part I did! Not the extra coat, but I see what you mean he does look filled out a bit


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I'm all of a kerfuffle and have a lot of energy this morning but don't want to go outside as it's freezing. I really didn't mean to knock your handmade Bajan treasures off the side. I also really didn't mean to take the top off my new toy! I'm clever though, right?"




























Don't worry Oscar, human mother has glue...not quite the same but not a bad job


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I'm all of a kerfuffle and have a lot of energy this morning but don't want to go outside as it's freezing. I really didn't mean to knock your handmade Bajan treasures off the side. I also really didn't mean to take the top off my new toy! I'm clever though, right?"
> 
> View attachment 372719
> 
> 
> View attachment 372720
> 
> 
> View attachment 372721
> 
> 
> Don't worry Oscar, human mother has glue...not quite the same but not a bad job
> 
> View attachment 372722


 Oscar, human mother does not mind. Just nuzzle her a little and all will be forgiven .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! A nuzzle? I’ll be lucky...he did let me kiss him this morning though


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ha! A nuzzle? I'll be lucky...he did let me kiss him this morning though


Aaaaww!! So all ends well then


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I'm all of a kerfuffle and have a lot of energy this morning but don't want to go outside as it's freezing. I really didn't mean to knock your handmade Bajan treasures off the side. I also really didn't mean to take the top off my new toy! I'm clever though, right?"
> 
> View attachment 372719
> 
> 
> View attachment 372720
> 
> 
> View attachment 372721
> 
> 
> Don't worry Oscar, human mother has glue...not quite the same but not a bad job
> 
> View attachment 372722


:Hilarious


----------



## Smuge

Stools are very exciting


----------



## Tawny75

This daft kitten is laid upside down at the side of me, legs akimbo sunbathing.


----------



## Summercat

@Tawny75 
Love that pic!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Oops


----------



## Summercat

Poor Moj:Wacky


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Oops
> View attachment 372817


Better outside than inside, though.


----------



## Tawny75

Oh no! Feel better soon x


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> Oops
> View attachment 372817


They only do it to annoy because they know it teases.


----------



## lymorelynn

Another cat slave in the making


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Poor Moj:Wacky





ChaosCat said:


> Better outside than inside, though.





QOTN said:


> They only do it to annoy because they know it teases.


He always eats too much grass but has only been sick from it a few times. And usually outside - I think he just likes it! @QOTN I'll find you what terry pratchett says about cats eating grass later in the form of a photo from a book I have. You'll like it. He is brilliant


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I'm all of a kerfuffle and have a lot of energy this morning but don't want to go outside as it's freezing. I really didn't mean to knock your handmade Bajan treasures off the side. I also really didn't mean to take the top off my new toy! I'm clever though, right?"
> 
> View attachment 372719
> 
> 
> View attachment 372720
> 
> 
> View attachment 372721
> 
> 
> Don't worry Oscar, human mother has glue...not quite the same but not a bad job
> 
> View attachment 372722


Hmmm - quake putty Mrs F - it's a must for mad crazy cat slaves xx



lymorelynn said:


> Another cat slave in the making
> View attachment 372822


Aww - yes - she's starting well!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

@QOTN


----------



## Whompingwillow

Morning duties


----------



## Tawny75

@Mrs Funkin Does this count at a loaf?


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> @Mrs Funkin Does this count at a loaf?
> 
> View attachment 372857


Aww, what a sweet little bread roll


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Aww, what a sweet little bread roll


I'll never be able to eat a bread roll ever again


----------



## Charity

Sshhh…fast asleep. I've been wanting to go to the loo for about half an hour but I haven't got the heart to disturb him


----------



## Smuge

Sleepy Ashy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tawny75 said:


> @Mrs Funkin Does this count at a loaf?
> 
> View attachment 372857


Aww, look at him! How can you not love that little bread roll...just a hint of a paw peeking out there. Gorgeous


----------



## Whompingwillow

Coming in can be a terrifying ordeal...









These are especially for @Charity with love from mojo








He didn't want you to miss out on that last leg that travelled


----------



## huckybuck

Don't forget the one paw club!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 372871
> 
> 
> Don't forget the one paw club!!!


Gorgeous photo


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 372871
> 
> 
> Don't forget the one paw club!!!


That looks like a photo on cat food or on a bed advert! Beautiful .


----------



## Whompingwillow

These two right now, love em (saffi is lying like that because I was kissing her paws... lol. Shes been stuck like that with her leg up for ages now)


----------



## SuboJvR

A rare Joey lap cuddle!


----------



## huckybuck

Fluffy throw!! No idea where the head is!!


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> Coming in can be a terrifying ordeal...
> View attachment 372864
> 
> 
> These are especially for @Charity with love from mojo
> View attachment 372867
> 
> He didn't want you to miss out on that last leg that travelled
> View attachment 372866


Thank you so much Mojo, just what I wanted before bedtime :Vomit


----------



## ChaosCat

Have I done something wrong? Annie doesn't look amused...


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Thank you so much Mojo, jusr what I wanted before bedtime :Vomit


Better than knowing it's crawling around, lurking somewhere. Dismembered body parts are a common sight here


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> Have I done something wrong? Annie doesn't look amused...
> 
> View attachment 372907
> View attachment 372908


I think Annie is saying " look behind you" :Smuggrin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother! Don't go out and leave me all alone with human daddy again...he makes me play with snapchat. Doesn't he know I'm above all that? I'm Prince Oscar, you know!"


----------



## ewelsh

Oscar the melon :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother! Don't go out and leave me all alone with human daddy again...he makes me play with snapchat. Doesn't he know I'm above all that? I'm Prince Oscar, you know!"
> 
> View attachment 372909
> 
> 
> View attachment 372910


OMG. The look on his face in that first pic says it all:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> I think Annie is saying " look behind you" :Smuggrin


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


>


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> Better than knowing it's crawling around, lurking somewhere. Dismembered body parts are a common sight here


No its not better! I prefer them crawling around somewhere. Spiders are my friends


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother! Don't go out and leave me all alone with human daddy again...he makes me play with snapchat. Doesn't he know I'm above all that? I'm Prince Oscar, you know!"
> 
> View attachment 372909
> 
> 
> View attachment 372910


The first photo is hilarious!! Prince Oscar doesn't look amused at all!!! Although melon head kind of suits him I think!!


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> No its not better! I prefer them crawling around somewhere. Spiders are my friends


I have no problem with spiders or other creepy crawlies. Unfortunately I have a little furry creature who wakes me at ungodly hours to inform me I must come immediately to see which variety of insect she has just cornered.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> I have no problem with spiders or other creepy crawlies. Unfortunately I have a little furry creature who wakes me at ungodly hours to inform me I must come immediately to see which variety of insect she has just cornered.


 Thats cute though..minus the ungodly hours. :Nailbiting
Both Mojo and Saffi dont care to show me. In this case mojo just pulled off most the legs and didnt eat it or gift it to me  not as thoughtful?


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother! Don't go out and leave me all alone with human daddy again...he makes me play with snapchat. Doesn't he know I'm above all that? I'm Prince Oscar, you know!"
> 
> View attachment 372909
> 
> 
> View attachment 372910


:Hilarious:Jawdrop:Hilarious

Brilliant!!


----------



## Emmasian

Prince Oscar, Archduke Melon! Literally in tears here, his little face! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

He looks like he should be sitting in a motorbike sidecar like Nora Batty!!


----------



## Emmasian

ChaosCat said:


>


@ChaosCat you have a giant spider descending on you with full limbs!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! I know! Can you imagine, I'm out where we used to live with old friends and colleagues for my ex-mentor's 60th birthday party - and I get that! Quick! Home - and don't spare the horses!


----------



## ChaosCat

Emmasian said:


> @ChaosCat you have a giant spider descending on you with full limbs!!


Sorry to disappoint you, but I don't mind spiders at all. My son has got two tarantulas and I quite like them.


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> Thats cute though..minus the ungodly hours. :Nailbiting
> Both Mojo and Saffi dont care to show me. In this case mojo just pulled off most the legs and didnt eat it or gift it to me  not as thoughtful?


During the day she comes flying in with 'something' and does the Lord of the Rings thing, MY PRECIOUS and hides it. Then I have to find it and hopefully rescue it. Trouble is, I never what I'm gonna find:Nailbiting


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> During the day she comes flying in with 'something' and does the Lord of the Rings thing, MY PRECIOUS and hides it. Then I have to find it and hopefully rescue it. Trouble is, I never what I'm gonna find:Nailbiting


Charming creatures to live with!


----------



## LJC675

Mummy, surely you need someone to test those


----------



## SbanR

Today's workout


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Look at Ollie, all nonchalant, licking his paw whilst balancing up a tree


----------



## Summercat




----------



## Charity

I don't think Toppy would be any good as a bodyguard. He's been outside on watch for the cats next door as usual but, unfortunately, his concentration seems to lapse.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> View attachment 372937


Magestic Mr biggles! Xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> I don't think Toppy would be any good as a bodyguard. He's been outside on watch for the cats next door as usual but, unfortunately, his concentration seems to lapse.
> 
> View attachment 372938


Hehe he has it right though... at least that's what I would do


----------



## Tawny75

Hooman, I know that you are sewing and this is your bag, but when it is on your lap, it is such a comfy place to nap.


----------



## huckybuck

Comes to something when you can't eat a snack in peace!!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> I don't think Toppy would be any good as a bodyguard. He's been outside on watch for the cats next door as usual but, unfortunately, his concentration seems to lapse.
> 
> View attachment 372938


Just lazing around in the sun is much more appealing to me too!! Good idea Toppy x


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Mr. Biggles says thanks! He climbed up and was resting on a ladder, that was the only pic that came out clear.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Mr. Biggles says thanks! He climbed up and was resting on a ladder, that was the only pic that came out clear.


He is gorgeous and does remind me of saffi a bit  it's the heart shape face maybe


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look at Ollie, all nonchalant, licking his paw whilst balancing up a tree


I think he's confident in his core balance n strength. Must be all that Strictly rubbing off on him


----------



## Psygon

Wouldn't normally post a pic with me in it. But CK discovered he could leap to my shoulder today. He's ridden on my shoulder before, but this was a self propelled arrival on my shoulder and he was so pleased with himself. He had to repeat the jump a couple of times, I assume just because it was fun!


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Wouldn't normally post a pic with me in it. But CK discovered he could leap to my shoulder today. He's ridden on my shoulder before, but this was a self propelled arrival on my shoulder and he was so pleased with himself. He had to repeat the jump a couple of times, I assume just because it was fun!
> 
> View attachment 372952


He looks so pleased with himself too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww, CK is a shoulder cat


----------



## SuboJvR

Please excuse my "just woke up" face.

How can I possibly kick him out of the bedroom???


----------



## ChaosCat

SuboJvR said:


> Please excuse my "just woke up" face.
> 
> How can I possibly kick him out of the bedroom???
> 
> View attachment 372924


I quite see your point.


----------



## LJC675

ChaosCat said:


> I quite see your point.


What about @SuboJvR's face, that's mean


----------



## SuboJvR

LJC675 said:


> What about @SuboJvR's face, that's mean


:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny at the hallway window.


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 372961
> 
> Bonny at the hallway window.


Oooooooohh!! Looks a bit spooky! She getting ready for Halloween!? Great photo, very atmospheric!!


----------



## huckybuck

Loving all the human (sorry) cat selfies!!! It’s nice to put faces to avatars!!!!


----------



## SuboJvR

Thank you so much for my amazing tree mummy


----------



## Whompingwillow

Taken with @mrsfunkin in mind
Bread loaf















Pretzel


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I don't think Toppy would be any good as a bodyguard. He's been outside on watch for the cats next door as usual but, unfortunately, his concentration seems to lapse.
> 
> View attachment 372938


Haha Toppy you are just too adorable :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Tawny75 said:


> Hooman, I know that you are sewing and this is your bag, but when it is on your lap, it is such a comfy place to nap.
> View attachment 372941


Oh my..... my heart just melted :Kiss


----------



## Jesthar

A rare example of a black edged loaf (my brother's cat; she can often be quite shy)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Whompingwillow said:


> Taken with @mrsfunkin in mind
> Bread loaf
> View attachment 372989
> View attachment 372988
> 
> Pretzel
> View attachment 372990


See, a loaf from the beautiful girl has made my day already


----------



## Summercat

Love the pretzel Saffi:Cat


----------



## Charity

Bunty's seen a Monster opposite, making a lot of noise with ladders (aka window cleaner). She's going to keep an eye on him. 










Getting a closer look









Retired to bed but still watching


----------



## ewelsh

And where is Toppy whilst Bunty is guarding the house?

Men


----------



## Whompingwillow

Uh oh the sun has eaten his head


----------



## SbanR

Taking his laundry duties very seriously


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> And where is Toppy whilst Bunty is guarding the house?
> 
> Men


He's out the back - keeping an eye on the neighbours! Fair division of labour


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Looks like a porcupine in the first pic:Cat


----------



## Charity

Shrike said:


> He's out the back - keeping an eye on the neighbours! Fair division of labour


Exactly right, you took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Jesthar

SbanR said:


> Taking his laundry duties very seriously
> 
> View attachment 373055
> View attachment 373056


Is it sad my first thought was "I know that brand of machine..." and THEN I spotted the cat?


----------



## SuboJvR

Morning lazing around


----------



## Cully

I like it on desk n stop mum working








Oh, who's at the door? Postman?:Brb








It's for ME








What is it? Smells good.
If I can just get it open...








Must investigate this down here..








Woohoo it stinky!








Mr Mousey, me loves him. Fank you @TriTri :Kiss








What COULD be wrong with her? Any ideas?:Hilarious


----------



## Dumpling

SuboJvR said:


> Morning lazing around
> 
> View attachment 373068
> 
> 
> View attachment 373069
> 
> 
> View attachment 373070
> 
> 
> View attachment 373072


That tummy! :Kiss



Cully said:


> I like it on desk n stop mum working
> View attachment 373064
> 
> Oh, who's at the door? Postman?:Brb
> View attachment 373065
> 
> It's for ME
> View attachment 373066
> 
> What is it? Smells good.
> View attachment 373067
> 
> If I can just get it open...
> View attachment 373071
> 
> Must investigate this down here..
> View attachment 373074
> 
> Woohoo it stinky!
> View attachment 373075
> 
> Mr Mousey, me loves him. Fank you @TriTri :Kiss
> View attachment 373076
> 
> What COULD be wrong with her? Any ideas?:Hilarious


:Hilarious someone enjoyed her kitty drugs!
Can I ask where you got her collar from? I need to get one for Leela and Athena and I really like that one!


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> I like it on desk n stop mum working
> View attachment 373064
> 
> Oh, who's at the door? Postman?:Brb
> View attachment 373065
> 
> It's for ME
> View attachment 373066
> 
> What is it? Smells good.
> View attachment 373067
> 
> If I can just get it open...
> View attachment 373071
> 
> Must investigate this down here..
> View attachment 373074
> 
> Woohoo it stinky!
> View attachment 373075
> 
> Mr Mousey, me loves him. Fank you @TriTri :Kiss
> View attachment 373076
> 
> What COULD be wrong with her? Any ideas?:Hilarious


What great photos, thank you! I love them. So pleased she likes her Mr Mousey


----------



## ewelsh

Mummmmmmmmmmmmm, Amazon's coming up the track!










No it's not amazon, must be the post man









When is my smelly banana being delivered Mum?


----------



## Cully

Dumpling said:


> That tummy! :Kiss
> 
> :Hilarious someone enjoyed her kitty drugs!
> Can I ask where you got her collar from? I need to get one for Leela and Athena and I really like that one!


Sure, I get them from The Range. I like them because they have a good bell to warn the birds (and to let me know where she is), and the quick release really works. I always keep a spare just in case she loses it.
















The 'eyes' really do glow in the dark.:Nailbiting
Let me know if you have trouble getting one.


----------



## SbanR

Jesthar said:


> Is it sad my first thought was "I know that brand of machine..." and THEN I spotted the cat?


Have you been recently researching washing machines?
In your defense, that tail isn't immediately obvious


----------



## Jesthar

SbanR said:


> Have you been recently researching washing machines?
> In your defense, that tail isn't immediately obvious


Nope, just have a several year old one of the same brand myself...


----------



## Dumpling

Cully said:


> Sure, I get them from The Range. I like them because they have a good bell to warn the birds (and to let me know where she is), and the quick release really works. I always keep a spare just in case she loses it.
> View attachment 373085
> 
> View attachment 373086
> 
> The 'eyes' really do glow in the dark.:Nailbiting
> Let me know if you have trouble getting one.


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## SbanR

@Mrs Funkin is this a loaf roll?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't know @SbanR - but whatever it is, he's absolutely lovely


----------



## Whompingwillow

Birthday and gotcha day pick 'n' mix (actually the specific toy that *I *was trying to find is nowhere to be found) mojo had the best time here!








Whereas saffi enjoyed the the very neglected tinsel ball so much








She was entertaining herself here for a fairly long time..


----------



## Trixie1

Whompingwillow said:


> Birthday and gotcha day pick 'n' mix (actually the specific toy that *I *was trying to find us nowhere to be found) mono had the best time here!
> View attachment 373101
> 
> View attachment 373099
> 
> Whereas saffi enjoyed the the very neglected tinsel ball so much
> View attachment 373100
> 
> She was entertaining herself here for a fairly long time..
> View attachment 373102


Aaaaaw!! "Happy Birthday " beautiful Saffi and happy Gotcha day gorgeous Mojo, looks like they're both having a fab time!!x


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> Birthday and gotcha day pick 'n' mix (actually the specific toy that *I *was trying to find us nowhere to be found) mono had the best time here!
> View attachment 373101
> 
> View attachment 373099
> 
> Whereas saffi enjoyed the the very neglected tinsel ball so much
> View attachment 373100
> 
> She was entertaining herself here for a fairly long time..
> View attachment 373102


Aww bless. The sad life of the lone tinsel ball and Saffi, his only friend. Lol


----------



## Tawny75

Hooman mother, please will you tell the idiots to stop letting off fireworks in the park. I have just settled down after a lovely dinner and I am cleaning myself, they are distracting me.


----------



## Dumpling

Snug as bugs!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> Aww bless. The sad life of the lone tinsel ball and Saffi, his only friend. Lol


It's been sad times for the tinsel ball. Once upon a time it had a loyal friend a few times a day, to then be forgotten about and neglected at the bottom of a box full of bigger toys. Saffi clearly missed it too.


----------



## Minuscule

@SbanR Ollie is growing up so fast! Beautiful cat!

Ren was crazy tonight, we had a little play time hiding under the blanket and catching a piece of string. Attached is his excited face.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Good night from the birthday girl


----------



## Jaf

Soft kitty, warm kitty....purr purr purr

Think Ollie's comfy.


----------



## SuboJvR

Jaf said:


> Soft kitty, warm kitty....purr purr purr
> 
> Think Ollie's comfy.
> 
> View attachment 373122
> View attachment 373123


I've sung Soft Kitty to Joey ever since we got him, on the way home in his carrier in the car... :Cat


----------



## LJC675

Yes!!!!! the heating iz on


----------



## Mrs Funkin

*tries to figure out if it’s Kalex or Suter*

Don’t burn your tum tum!


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> Yes!!!!! the heating iz on
> 
> View attachment 373128


You darling, has wicked mummy made you wait UNTIL NOW?!!!!


----------



## Tawny75

It is a good job it is not my house, the heating still is not on..... I am a cruel and heartless woman.


----------



## Charity

Cheeky monkey!


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> It is a good job it is not my house, the heating still is not on..... I am a cruel and heartless woman.


It's no wonder Severus wants to sleep UNDER the duvet!


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Cheeky monkey!
> 
> View attachment 373132


Clever if you ask me


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> It's no wonder Severus wants to sleep UNDER the duvet!


 Never thought of that  Al always moans my house is cold, although he lives at his mums during the week for work and she is nearly 80 and keeps the house at a constant 24 degrees. Far too hot for me! My heating kicks in when the temperature in the house drops below 17.5 deg and being the middle of a terrace, that is not very often. I am afraid Severus will have to harden up..lol


----------



## ewelsh

I'm with you @Tawny75 my heating does not kick in until the temperature drops to 18, nothing wrong in adding an extra layer.... or having a few star jumps :Hilarious:Hilarious

I am turning into my mother


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> Hooman mother, please will you tell the idiots to stop letting off fireworks in the park. I have just settled down after a lovely dinner and I am cleaning myself, they are distracting me.
> View attachment 373104


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> It's been sad times for the tinsel ball. Once upon a time it had a loyal friend a few times a day, to then be forgotten about and neglected at the bottom of a box full of bigger toys. Saffi clearly missed it too.


I love it when they find a long lost favourite toy. It's like reuniting old friends


----------



## Tawny75

ewelsh said:


> I'm with you @Tawny75 my heating does not kick in until the temperature drops to 18, nothing wrong in adding an extra layer.... or having a few star jumps :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> I am turning into my mother


Exactly, there is a reason there is a red fleecy throw in all the pictures of Severus, it is usually thrown over my legs. As for me turning into my mother, according to my OH, that ship sailed long long ago for both me and my sister.


----------



## Cully

a\78X[6QUOTE="SbanR, post: 1065308496, member: 1457147"]You darling, has wicked mummy made you wait UNTIL NOW?!!!![/QUOTE]

Oh dear! I never put my heating on until very late in the year. Does that make me wicked too?:Cold


----------



## Tawny75

Cully said:


> You darling, has wicked mummy made you wait UNTIL NOW?!!!!
> 
> Oh dear! I never put my heating on until very late in the year. Does that make me wicked too?:Cold


Definitely, come in and join the wicked club, it is cold but we have cardigans and slippers. Oh and gin, gin is always good.


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Never thought of that  Al always moans my house is cold, although he lives at his mums during the week for work and she is nearly 80 and keeps the house at a constant 24 degrees. Far too hot for me! My heating kicks in when the temperature in the house drops below 17.5 deg and being the middle of a terrace, that is not very often. I am afraid Severus will have to harden up..lol


I remember when I lived in a terrace. I had Indian neighbours on either side - I saved on heating then!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> a\78X[6QUOTE="SbanR, post: 1065308496, member: 1457147"]You darling, has wicked mummy made you wait UNTIL NOW?!!!!


Oh dear! I never put my heating on until very late in the year. Does that make me wicked too?:Cold[/QUOTE]
Yes. You're all wicked
These old bones feel the cold and I'm not going to engage in Ironman training

Ps @Tawny75 never mind your cardis, I have long sleeve thermal vests


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> I love it when they find a long lost favourite toy. It's like reuniting old friends


It was like that actually :Cat


----------



## Tawny75

> SbanR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear! I never put my heating on until very late in the year. Does that make me wicked too?:Cold
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You're all wicked
> These old bones feel the cold and I'm not going to engage in Ironman training
> 
> Ps @Tawny75 never mind your cardis, I have long sleeve thermal vests
Click to expand...

 Oooh, now you are talking, I have a base layer set which I use when I take the Scouts/Guides camping in the winter! I do have double thickness walking socks too. We are hardy down here in Bucks, lol


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojos way of showing saffi he loves her (after she plonks her bum in his face, to be fair) is my grabbing her fur with claws and refusing to let go..


----------



## Whompingwillow

Whatever you say saffi...!








She is just preparing for when she is 50 and how she might look, but with the same sophistication


----------



## SuboJvR

Hubby at home with Joey today...










How is this comfortable!

Also bro sent me a photo of Cameron cat snuggled on my bed


----------



## Cully

This is not a satisfactory way of doing my online grocery shopping.








Especially when she's guarding my mouse








She actually bookmarked a page for me today. So if I ever need hhhhhhhjjjkiiiiwwwwww. I will know where to look:Banghead


----------



## Whompingwillow

We got an exciting parcel!

Inspection















Ohhhhh an octopus








Mojo course had to have his share, nothing goes passed him without checking its safe for saffi (he had a GREAT time)








Extra long tail are you kidding me. Best mouse ever















Pretending not to love this, I promise you she did, when I wasnt looking she was biting away at it








'Stop telling fibs, human, why would a young lady like me ever be impressed by a smelly stick?'

















Thank you @QOTN from Saffi (and mojo the thief), so very very much. T'was such a lovely and unexpected surprise l,,,,,,,,,§ (actually saffi genuinely wrote that last bit herself, it would be rude of me to delete it, she even managed to give herself a fancy S, I dont even know how to do that one myself! What she says is open to interpretation)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes! Extra long tails are the absolute BESTEST!  @QOTN @Whompingwillow lovely pressies.


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> We got an exciting parcel!


PLEASE don't tell me they liked everything apart from the wretched valerian/catnip mouse!

They are for Saffi;s birthday, Mojo, although I thought you might like to road test the octopus for me. It is a prototype and I need feedback.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I *love* the octopus, I hope they are added to your "catalogue"


----------



## lymorelynn

Bargain Aldi banana


----------



## QOTN

Mrs Funkin said:


> I *love* the octopus, I hope they are added to your "catalogue"


If durable. I think the eyes may need to be more securely attached but I was short of time.


----------



## Summercat

Like the octopus as well @QOTN


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Oooh, now you are talking, I have a base layer set which I use when I take the Scouts/Guides camping in the winter! I do have double thickness walking socks too. We are hardy down here in Bucks, lol


Bucks!!!  Pshaw!


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Like the octopus as well @QOTN


Me too


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> PLEASE don't tell me they liked everything apart from the wretched valerian/catnip mouse!
> 
> They are for Saffi;s birthday, Mojo, although I thought you might like to road test the octopus for me. It is a prototype and I need feedback.


I WILL. I really love the octopus by the way and was quite excited by it. Saffi sat really near it for a while and I know she liked it but wasnt ready to let go. She just liked the smell so far and wanted to keep hold of her put-together-young0-ladyness. Will play with that tonight, introduce it to mojo, and feed back. He liked the fleecy butterfly so far. Dont worry! The valerian mouse wil get battered with love believe me! If not, then thats what you get from making cat toys  but I highly doubt they will allow your effort there will go to waste - watch. We just had a small nosey earlier


----------



## Whompingwillow

Honestly they both lovee the octopus @QOTN !






















Caught in the act (hard work and stench worth it?  thank you so much, honestly they always love your toys and they last so long and never get boring when played in the right way especially)


----------



## Tawny75

Hooman, I know you want to sew but I am chilling and purring here right now, so tough banana.


----------



## Torin.

Here is my dog, curled up in his bed. Oh no, wait... That's not my dog!


----------



## SbanR

Something yummy flying by


----------



## Whompingwillow

Surveying her kingdom and people with her fabuuuulously floofy winter coat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Saffi looks amazing! Wow. If you could kiss her little grey nose for me, that would be great, fankyewplease


----------



## Psygon

We totally don't spoil the tonks. Every cat has their own arm chair... Right?


----------



## Trixie1

Wow!! Saffi’s winter coat is beautiful!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Psygon of course, Oscar has two poang chairs in the conservatory. Nobody else sits on them due to the hair  They're his favourites, they must like the way they tilt inwards and keep them feeling all safe and snug.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> Saffi looks amazing! Wow. If you could kiss her little grey nose for me, that would be great, fankyewplease


I will especially from you, she will love it and thanks you from the bottom of her fabulous fluff for the compliment 
Oscar always looks amazing she thinks too


----------



## Charity

Definitely looking super floofy there Saffi


----------



## Whompingwillow

Just chilling about the stairs


----------



## Citruspips

@Willow_Warren


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
I love Saffi's coat I keep looking for signs little Jack will be a long haired cat but think he is destined to be short haired.


----------



## Summercat

@Psygon 
Chairmates


----------



## Psygon

Summercat said:


> @Psygon
> Chairmates
> View attachment 373283


Oh my gosh how cute 

Makes the chair look huge!!


----------



## Tawny75

This was taken in the dark last night at 11. Sev decided the best place to settle for the night was on my chest.


----------



## Charity

He looks so pretty in pink


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Bargain Aldi banana
> View attachment 373188
> View attachment 373189
> View attachment 373190
> View attachment 373191
> View attachment 373192


I hope you bought a bunch?  Where are the babies?



Whompingwillow said:


> Surveying her kingdom and people with her fabuuuulously floofy winter coat
> View attachment 373265


That is a magnificent coat Saffi


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> He looks so pretty in pink


He can totally carry pink , his favourite toy in the whole world at the moment is a fluffy pink ball.


----------



## Britt

My Very Important Cat


----------



## Purplecatlover

One paw club.


----------



## LJC675

Suter always makes me laugh how she is always keen to know what's going on in the kitchen and stares from the top of the freezer. Clearly not very exciting today as she fell asleep.:


----------



## LJC675

Now that's not an attractive face:








Don't you love it when people takes pics when you 1st wake up.


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> Suter always makes me laugh how she is always keen to know what's going on in the kitchen and stares from the top of the freezer. Clearly not very exciting today as she fell asleep.:
> 
> View attachment 373294
> 
> View attachment 373293


She really has the most gorgeous chubby face:Kiss


----------



## SuboJvR

When mummy says daddy is allowed to let me play with Da Bird again!!!


----------



## Citruspips

@LJC675 is this the new club the fridge club lol


----------



## Tawny75

Citruspips said:


> View attachment 373303
> View attachment 373304
> @LJC675 is this the new club the fridge club lol


Just hangin' and chillin'


----------



## Tawny75

SuboJvR said:


> When mummy says daddy is allowed to let me play with Da Bird again!!!
> 
> View attachment 373299


I love this pic! Excitement, anticipation and happiness all in one!


----------



## SuboJvR

Tawny75 said:


> I love this pic! Excitement, anticipation and happiness all in one!


As a younger kitten he used to get far too excited with this toy, I had to hide it away. He still adores it but he doesn't get quite so upset when we wind down after playtime now


----------



## Tawny75

SuboJvR said:


> As a younger kitten he used to get far too excited with this toy, I had to hide it away. He still adores it but he doesn't get quite so upset when we wind down after playtime now


 Severus has this feather fishing rod thing that he goes nuts at. It has fishing line type stuff that holds the feathers so I make sure it is put away when I am not there as he will wrap himself in it, it started off with 6 feathers but now only has 3 left! He is so cute when he jumps and hunts it though, I have tried several times to take a photo but all I get is a blur.


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> I hope you bought a bunch?  Where are the babies?


Two of the babies in the last picture - one wasn't interested. I wish I had bought more - they also had the cigar and the rainbow (clearly copies of Yeowww ones) - but was with my husband and he gave me 'the look' and 'don't they have enough toys'  He doesn't know I have a stash of extra strong catnip for stuffing some home made toys though :Bag


----------



## LJC675

Citruspips said:


> View attachment 373303
> View attachment 373304
> @LJC675 is this the new club the fridge club lol


Woohoo, yes fridge club. Excellent fridge dangling.
Suter will do a brilliant fridge dance (well to be honest she does it anywhere, either randomly on her own, or if you say 'dance, dance' she'll do a little dance for you.)






Oh by the way the ' I'm nearly dead from hunger crying' is Kalex


----------



## Tawny75

LJC675 said:


> Woohoo, yes fridge club. Excellent fridge dangling.
> Suter will do a brilliant fridge dance (well to be honest she does it anywhere, either randomly on her own, or if you say 'dance, dance' she'll do a little dance for you.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way the ' I'm nearly dead from hunger crying' is Kalex


I could not love this more!!


----------



## jasperthecat

Whilst having his slightly delayed annual booster vac ( due to family crisis and lack of time) he was pronounced absolutely fit and healthy by his vet and considering he only weighed just over 60gms at birth and being the tiny weakling runt of the litter, now at over 17 months old he weighed in at a respectable 5.6Kg which is more than I ever expected given his very difficult start to life and such a tiny kitten which wasn't really expected to survive but with the right intervention he's proved everyone wrong.
I actually think he still has a little way to go before he's fully grown and filled out so we'll see if he does gain any further weight at his 6 monthly checkup.

I know he has quite broad shoulders but this shot makes him look like he's been taking steroids whilst doing weight training.

For an indoor cat he is probably equally as fit as the average outdoor cat as we spend a good deal of time playing vigorous games which burns off any surplus calories. He would play games every waking hour if we had the time...he's still a tiny kitten mentally but so sweet with it.
Yesterday he and I had a delightful half hour of him running up to me and then dashing off whereupon he'd expect me to chase and find him...the thing is he kept changing his hiding places and had me looking all over for him and I was worn out in the end. The problem was he was continually nagging for more play...he just can't get enough of it.
He's going on holiday to the caravan tomorrow for a nearly 5 days so he'll no doubt have a great time as usual while he's there but he'll have to make the most of it as it's his last until next Easter.

Jasper the weight lifter!


----------



## Cully

We've had one Leggers, two Leggers, loafies, and top of fridgers, so...........
Upsidedowners








She bends her neck almost in half sometimes as she's too lazy to turn around lol.


----------



## ewelsh

LJC675 said:


> Woohoo, yes fridge club. Excellent fridge dangling.
> Suter will do a brilliant fridge dance (well to be honest she does it anywhere, either randomly on her own, or if you say 'dance, dance' she'll do a little dance for you.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way the ' I'm nearly dead from hunger crying' is Kalex


That is just too cute for words, part of me was also shouting feed her then


----------



## Summercat

@LJC675 
Super cute video


----------



## SuboJvR

jasperthecat said:


> Whilst having his slightly delayed annual booster vac ( due to family crisis and lack of time) he was pronounced absolutely fit and healthy by his vet and considering he only weighed just over 60gms at birth and being the tiny weakling runt of the litter, now at over 17 months old he weighed in at a respectable 5.6Kg which is more than I ever expected given his very difficult start to life and such a tiny kitten which wasn't really expected to survive but with the right intervention he's proved everyone wrong.
> I actually think he still has a little way to go before he's fully grown and filled out so we'll see if he does gain any further weight at his 6 monthly checkup.
> 
> I know he has quite broad shoulders but this shot makes him look like he's been taking steroids whilst doing weight training.
> 
> For an indoor cat he is probably equally as fit as the average outdoor cat as we spend a good deal of time playing vigorous games which burns off any surplus calories. He would play games every waking hour if we had the time...he's still a tiny kitten mentally but so sweet with it.
> Yesterday he and I had a delightful half hour of him running up to me and then dashing off whereupon he'd expect me to chase and find him...the thing is he kept changing his hiding places and had me looking all over for him and I was worn out in the end. The problem was he was continually nagging for more play...he just can't get enough of it.
> He's going on holiday to the caravan tomorrow for a nearly 5 days so he'll no doubt have a great time as usual while he's there but he'll have to make the most of it as it's his last until next Easter.
> 
> Jasper the weight lifter!


Lovely!

Joey and I play hide and seek too, he doesn't quite understand he needs to be quiet though.

So I'm walking into the spare room which is dark (at night), I don't switch the light on, and I say "Where's Joey?!" in my usual tone and hear a distinctive chirrup! But I can't spot him. I wander over to the window next to the bed and next thing I know he launches up from under the bed, through the railings at the head end, lands, leaps at me and tags my thigh with both paws before running off again!! Definitely his "I WIN/GOTCHA!!!" action!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SuboJvR said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Joey and I play hide and seek too, he doesn't quite understand he needs to be quiet though.
> 
> So I'm walking into the spare room which is dark (at night), I don't switch the light on, and I say "Where's Joey?!" in my usual tone and hear a distinctive chirrup! But I can't spot him. I wander over to the window next to the bed and next thing I know he launches up from under the bed, through the railings at the head end, lands, leaps at me and tags my thigh with both paws before running off again!! Definitely his "I WIN/GOTCHA!!!" action!!


I have the *best* mental image now


----------



## Tawny75

Hooman, is this where the nice people live in your computer?


----------



## ewelsh

My beautiful baby girl


----------



## Summercat

A very pretty girl:Cat @ewelsh


----------



## SbanR

One leg club








Two paws club







Bat ears club









Copying Jessie


----------



## SbanR

After a sparrow









Lost it








There it goes


----------



## Summercat

Lovely pics @SbanR


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> My beautiful baby girl
> 
> View attachment 373319
> 
> View attachment 373320


Beautiful photos of luscious Libby


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I need a new washing machine soon @SbanR - do you get a free Ollie with them nowadays?


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I need a new washing machine soon @SbanR - do you get a free Ollie with them nowadays?


The offer ends very soon Mrs F, you'll have to get your skates on


----------



## Trixie1

ewelsh said:


> My beautiful baby girl
> 
> View attachment 373319
> 
> View attachment 373320


She really is a little beauty


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## LeArthur

Arthur having his post nap wash, right on the edge of the bed 



















P.S. We don't rush at putting away the laundry!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Enjoying some raw food


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I've not slept upstairs for ages...I'd forgotten it's quite nice here with you and human daddy. Especially human daddy, as I've got aaaaallllllll of his bed"


----------



## Smuge

Ash makes being a spoilt house cat look like such hard and tiring work


----------



## Smuge

I entered all 3 floofs in their second show last night. They have been a bit unlucky with shows.

Tali had to drop out the first show we entered her in because she was ill. Then her brothers came along and all 3 entered the next local show (there are 3 per year) and they all won lots of ribbons - especially Garfield. But they had to withdraw from the latest show a couple of months ago when my better half was taken in for surgery - which was particularly annoying as it was the last chance Garfield and Ash had to enter the kitten. Class (Tali never got to show as a kitten at all)


----------



## Smuge

Both boys have grown up a hell of a lot since that show in March

















Look how short Garfield's fur was!

































Ash is long and lean. Garfield is even longer and is built like a tank (also rather chubby, we are working on that)


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 373390


One of my personal annie favourites


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey two paws


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Is Saffis winter coat always so fluffy or is she now fluffier? It is supremely gorgeous:Cat


----------



## Tawny75

Of course it wasn't me, I am innocent!


----------



## ChaosCat

Tawny75 said:


> Of course it wasn't me, I am innocent!
> 
> View attachment 373409


Can you doubt him???


----------



## Whompingwillow

Catching some sun rays


----------



## Whompingwillow

These are a few of my favourite things
















Cat pile


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Of course it wasn't me, I am innocent!
> 
> View attachment 373409


Of course he's innocent! How could you even think it???!!!


----------



## Summercat

Henry Biggles


----------



## Charity

Not my two this time. Went out for coffee this morning with a friend and we had company.










Someone else also wanted to join us


----------



## Whompingwillow

I think I have very awkwardly been mistaken for saffi...she won't be happy


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity @Whompingwillow were you two at the same coffee shop?


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> @Charity @Whompingwillow were you two at the same coffee shop?


Yep just casually popped down to Bournemouth for the morning how did you know?!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Sorry @Charity if I got it totally wrong where you are lol


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Having a horrible time at the moment, currently off work with my anxiety but these two are keeping me company and warming my heart.


----------



## Erenya

it's reached that time of year when i can't get anything done because i'm acting as a permanent hot water bottle for darwin


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Erenya said:


> it's reached that time of year when i can't get anything done because i'm acting as a permanent hot water bottle for darwin
> 
> View attachment 373478


I'm in the same boat - probably not helping myself by having an electric blanket over me!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

And as soon as I took that photo this happened! They have literally just swapped beds!


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> Sorry @Charity if I got it totally wrong where you are lol


I wasn't far away from you, I was in Wimborrne. Looks like you were in a teashop, I was in a coffee shop  Wasn't the Cat Café was it?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> I wasn't far away from you, I was in Wimborrne. Looks like you were in a teashop, I was in a coffee shop  Wasn't the Cat Café was it?


I had the choice of coffeee too... You are just embarassed of having been with me because I wasnt saffi. Sadly no cats even though I was mistaken for one  (Iv never been to a cat cafe! I should check one out)


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola is also keeping warm this evening (i have to be careful she doesn't get too close, but she's generally sensible)









Hannah


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Outtakes from the gymnastic photo shoot. Personally my favourite picture but more for the humour than quality!


----------



## Psygon

#plotting something!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

My therapy


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is purring 'Life is good' here- being a tough piratess, even if having a soft moment- she is a huge Flogging Molly fan.


----------



## SbanR

Snowy came by today n they had a great play session


----------



## Summercat

Great pics @SbanR , Snowy is a friendly boy and I like best the pic of Ollie and Jessie on the bench together


----------



## Summercat

@Psygon Almost like Egyptian statues ​


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Great pics @SbanR , Snowy is a friendly boy and I like best the pic of Ollie and Jessie on the bench together


Yes, I rather like that pic of Jessie n Ollie together


----------



## Dumpling

We is cold!!


----------



## Trixie1

Dumpling said:


> We is cold!!
> View attachment 373626


Aaaaww!! That's so cute


----------



## Psygon

Trixie1 said:


> Aaaaww!! That's so cute


Agreed! Very cute pic


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie my little thug is sorting out the family irritant




















































They were playing like this for ages


----------



## Charity

LOL, That's so funny, you can see who's in charge. Lottie 1 Phoebe 0.


----------



## Tawny75

Hooman, don't question me, I am comfy


----------



## Summercat

@Tawny75 
Yoga?:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1

Tawny75 said:


> Hooman, don't question me, I am comfy
> View attachment 373645


Looks very comfy to me too he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> @Tawny75
> Yoga?:Hilarious


 it must be, certainly not downward facing dog that's for sure .


----------



## Dumpling

Trixie1 said:


> Aaaaww!! That's so cute





Psygon said:


> Agreed! Very cute pic


They spend the whole day curled up together if they don't think the house is warm enough, I gave in and lit the log burner in the end!


----------



## Dumpling

@ewelsh that's ever so funny! They look like they are having great fun 

@Tawny75 he looks so comfy! He's just the cutest kitten :Cat


----------



## Dumpling

Playtime!








Inca's legs have vanished!


----------



## Jaf

Frank, Geoffrey, Ollie, Jackie, Mari, Mash and Slinky. Was nearly dinner time so they were hanging out.


----------



## Charity

It's been such a tiring day


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Tunnel Teddy", Jiggs playing with his tunnel.


----------



## Summercat

Biggles got a delivery from Saffi, Mojo and @Whompingwillow 
Thanks guys  xx
I was just about to go to bed but Biggles was intrigued by the package. I let him play a bit with one Purrs attachment minus a wand but then Jack the bold came over. He is a bit rougher with the feather toys than Biggles, so I put it away.
We will have a proper play with the wand tommorow and hopefully better pics.
Biggles got two wand attatchments and some treats he can share with Jack.


----------



## Smuge

Shiny things are fun

























That was clearly hard work


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Tawny75 said:


> it must be, certainly not downward facing dog that's for sure .


Surely that's the well known yoga pose "upside facing cat" ?


----------



## Shrike

"I just know Slave is planning on deserting me AGAIN! I've a cunning plan to make sure he doesn't sneak off though!"


----------



## LJC675

Shrike said:


> "I just know Slave is planning on deserting me AGAIN! I've a cunning plan to make sure he doesn't sneak off though!"
> View attachment 373683


Ooh going anywhere nice?


----------



## Britt

Very sleepy Pooh


----------



## Psygon

Before we head off for the supreme Ted has bought me his favorite 'toy' to play with. It's a pipe cleaner attached to a bookmark


----------



## Emmasian

Psygon said:


> #plotting something!
> 
> View attachment 373553


Oh the innocence! Who us? Nothing to see Officer, moving along...


----------



## Willow_Warren

So cute even if I do say so myself. It's chilly outside She tried sitting in front of the fire (it's not lit), then she went for her cardboard bed (not warm enough), then she got up and trotted over to my lap. I have to confess I'm appreciating the warmth. I'm break it to her gently that I need to get up soon


----------



## Joy84

It's the weekend!


----------



## Shrike

LJC675 said:


> Ooh going anywhere nice?


A couple of days walking in the Yorkshire dales with my walking group. We've hired a farmhouse in a remote village - should be fun, if a bit chilly!


----------



## Summercat

@Shrike 
Sounds fun! I love things like that​


----------



## Tawny75

Today Hooman, I will mostly be killing this ball.


----------



## LJC675

Shrike said:


> A couple of days walking in the Yorkshire dales with my walking group. We've hired a farmhouse in a remote village - should be fun, if a bit chilly!


Ooh that does sound nice, I quite like chilly walks when you wrap up warm and go out, then come back and have a nice glass of wine and get all cosy.


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> A couple of days walking in the Yorkshire dales with my walking group. We've hired a farmhouse in a remote village - should be fun, if a bit chilly!


Enjoy! I'm sure you won't get lost


----------



## Tawny75

LJC675 said:


> Ooh that does sound nice, I quite like chilly walks when you wrap up warm and go out, then come back and have a nice glass of wine and get all cosy.


I love that too. I do the same on my bike, I love to come in all pink cheeked and glowing, gin for me instead of wine but still a lovely feeling.


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> Enjoy! I'm sure you won't get lost


I led a walk last Sunday - got lost at least 3 times!  Luckily I now have the OS Map app on my phone so I know pretty quickly I've gone wrong. 
My favourite "excuse" I made was "We're on the right path, just not going the right way!"


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> I led a walk last Sunday - got lost at least 3 times!  Luckily I now have the OS Map app on my phone so I know pretty quickly I've gone wrong.
> My favourite "excuse" I made was "We're on the right path, *just not going the right way!" *


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur getting a different perspective at my mum's house.


----------



## Joy84

Shrike said:


> I led a walk last Sunday - got lost at least 3 times!  Luckily I now have the OS Map app on my phone so I know pretty quickly I've gone wrong.
> My favourite "excuse" I made was "We're on the right path, just not going the right way!"


I don't like how "getting lost" has a negative feeling to it ...
It's about discovering new places!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Desk company 








Weekend feeling 








Little pixie has something to say. He is getting into the Halloween mood


----------



## Dumpling

A random artificial flower is the best toy ever!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Shrike said:


> I led a walk last Sunday - got lost at least 3 times!  Luckily I now have the OS Map app on my phone so I know pretty quickly I've gone wrong.
> My favourite "excuse" I made was "We're on the right path, just not going the right way!"


I should never ever be allowed to lead walks!!


----------



## Tawny75

We have had one leg, two legs, hanging, and all sorts of others. Have we had weird sleeping?


----------



## Summercat

Earlier in the day


----------



## slartibartfast

It's freezing outside, the best place to be is close to the radiator.


----------



## catzz

Kiera likes to snooze on my lap


----------



## LeArthur

And tonight Matthew I'm going to be........ A pillow!


----------



## LeArthur

This position doesn't look quite a comfy


----------



## huckybuck

It's left over right!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Oh here she goes again....
Ok let's confuse her; no Mum it's right over left!!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Meerkat paws


----------



## Whompingwillow

Legs in the air paw pose


----------



## Whompingwillow

Scratchy brush time








More over ther please


----------



## Jesthar

All snuggled up against the cold, paws resting protectively on my shoulder 










Change in position, but the paw remains


----------



## Loki&Baelish




----------



## Britt

Pooh has I don't know how many beds but the laundry bag of IKEA is more appealing


----------



## Psygon

Has anyone seen Ted this morning? He's hiding and I can't find him... :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75

Psygon said:


> Has anyone seen Ted this morning? He's hiding and I can't find him... :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 373849


What an amazing tail!


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Has anyone seen Ted this morning? He's hiding and I can't find him... :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 373849


That's hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

We have the best neighbours. December feels like too long away!


----------



## Smuge

We are terrible cat parents lol. The boys always get dreamies when we go to bed at night, I think they look forward to it all day. Once it goes dark outside they sprint upstairs and sit at the bedroom door everytime someone opens the living room door.

But last night we ran out and they just sat looking at me for 15 mins - there isn't any for tonight either. Tali doesn't mind though, she much prefers cat sticks and we still have those


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> View attachment 373865
> 
> 
> We are terrible cat parents lol. The boys always get dreamies when we go to bed at night, I think they look forward to it all day. Once it goes dark outside they sprint upstairs and sit at the bedroom door everytime someone opens the living room door.
> 
> But last night we ran out and they just sat looking at me for 15 mins - there isn't any for tonight either. Tali doesn't mind though, she much prefers cat sticks and we still have those


No excuse! The shops are open today


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> View attachment 373865
> 
> 
> We are terrible cat parents lol. The boys always get dreamies when we go to bed at night, I think they look forward to it all day. Once it goes dark outside they sprint upstairs and sit at the bedroom door everytime someone opens the living room door.
> 
> But last night we ran out and they just sat looking at me for 15 mins - there isn't any for tonight either. Tali doesn't mind though, she much prefers cat sticks and we still have those


You are a terrible parent:Meh. Get into your car immediately and go get them some or I'll report you to their breeder for child negligence and cruelty:Shifty


----------



## Psygon

Whompingwillow said:


> We have the best neighbours. December feels like too long away!
> View attachment 373859
> 
> View attachment 373860


Definitely looks like December is too far away... that second pic looks like break-in plans are being hatched


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Love the pic of Mojo, looking like a Beatrix Potter cat inspecting his advent calendar


----------



## SbanR

On the top of the world


----------



## Summercat

^^ look at his tail


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> ^^ look at his tail


A closer look for you


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Gorgeous :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

@SbanR are you sure Ollie isn't a Saki monkey ha!


----------



## Charity

Brrrr! Need to keep warm today, what better than a cuddle up


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @SbanR are you sure Ollie isn't a Saki monkey ha!


I'm sure there must be an ancestor in the line somewhere. Each time we go out he has to climb a few trees


----------



## Tawny75

This arrived from Amazon 30 minutes ago. I feel it is a hit....


----------



## Whompingwillow

Spooky bed time stories


----------



## ewelsh

@Whompingwillow are you sure Mojo isn't laughing :Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> @Whompingwillow are you sure Mojo isn't laughing :Hilarious


 Who knows!!


----------



## Dumpling

Thanks for lighting the log burner, mum!









Time to warm my belly!


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Before we head off for the supreme Ted has bought me his favorite 'toy' to play with. It's a pipe cleaner attached to a bookmark
> 
> View attachment 373687


You can see it's been well loved


----------



## Cully

Loki&Baelish said:


> View attachment 373840
> View attachment 373841
> View attachment 373842


Awww that is just so sweet.


----------



## Whompingwillow

I just adore her little lilacy grey ears too much, and and she lets me play with them too :Cat


----------



## Sophisticat

Summercat said:


> @Sophisticat
> Nice to see you again
> 
> Hiya, thanks
> 
> Yeah i was on quite a lot when Fuzzy was unwell and then had to catch up with everything else once he was a bit better. So here are my excuses...And so life's been quite busy with hmmm making raw food for cats, making more raw food because they are hungry a lot. cleaning up raw food and generally slaving around after my two 'kiteens' who are hitting their first birthdays now ....otherwise screen time has been eaten up by lot of other, quite unimportant stuff if i really think about it! anyways I went completely offline for a while (and highly recommend it to anyone who can spend hours on the computer doing well, not much) i am now limiting my screen time and trying to focus on things that make me happy .... mainly CATS, cats and did I mention CATS .
> 
> x


----------



## Sophisticat

Whompingwillow said:


> I just adore her little lilacy grey ears too much, and and she lets me play with them too :Cat
> View attachment 373913
> 
> View attachment 373914


OMG what a gorgeous bundle of fluff- virtual cuddles from us x


----------



## Britt




----------



## Summercat

@Sophisticat 
Hey,
I think your reply got partly buried in the quote.


----------



## SuboJvR




----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo didn't like the king competition, so it had to be done 








Making me feel guilty for leaving him


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
King competition, what is that?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> King competition, what is that?


Its a king skeleton  just messing about, saying it was mojo as he didnt like the competition - he very rightly thinks he is king here and there should be no other..


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> I just adore her little lilacy grey ears too much, and and she lets me play with them too :Cat
> View attachment 373913
> 
> View attachment 373914


I love that too, when I massage the tips of Moo's ears she goes into a dreamy state. Bliss.


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 373933


Pity the mouse who runs into THAT tunnel


----------



## Charity

Back to the One Paw Club, we're synchronised this morning


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Ah I see:Cat


----------



## Dumpling

Charity said:


> Back to the One Paw Club, we're synchronised this morning
> 
> View attachment 373944
> 
> 
> View attachment 373945


That is adorable!!


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity That paw club is hilarious, it's more funny because they both have white toes!


----------



## Charity

Then there was one, and he's changed paws


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Back to the One Paw Club, we're synchronised this morning
> 
> View attachment 373944
> 
> 
> View attachment 373945


:SingingTwo of a kind, for your information, we're two of a kind!:Singing :Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Hanging on!!


----------



## MilleD

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 373963
> 
> 
> Hanging on!!


Can't help but think that windowsill is a little small!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Little Huck that is just attention seeking :Hilarious




P.S I love Toile De Jouy too


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Huck that is just attention seeking :Hilarious
> 
> P.S I love Toile De Jouy too


That is darling Little H The poor boy needs a comfy window sill cushion


----------



## Shrike

Bunny I spotted from my room this morning in Coverdale.☺


----------



## SbanR

Mine!


----------



## SuboJvR

Hello we are shy rescue cats


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo had so much fun this morning








Two happy catto clouds

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Summercat

Today Jack learned how to turn the filter water off. He was playing at the sink, putting the lever in his mouth and paws. I said to OH, he is interested in water as he often comes to the sink when it is on.
OH turned the water on and Jack, after about thirty seconds pulled the lever back with his teeth and turned the water off.
We looked at each other and then OH turned the water back on, Jack again tuned it off with his teeth.
He still hasn't mastered on for the water but has mastered off.:Cat


----------



## LJC675

Summercat said:


> Today Jack learned how to turn the filter water off. He was playing at the sink, putting the lever in his mouth and paws. I said to OH, he is interested in water as he often comes to the sink when it is on.
> OH turned the water on and Jack, after about thirty seconds pulled the lever back with his teeth and turned the water off.
> We looked at each other and then OH turned the water back on, Jack again tuned it off with his teeth.
> He still hasn't mastered on for the water but has mastered off.:Cat
> View attachment 374042


Good old Jack, what a brain box. I think not being able to do 'on' is great. Last thing you need is him turning it on when you're not there. I think to be safe though I would be making sure that there's no plug or anything in the sink to stop drainage, just in case he does master it and you come home to a swimming pool.


----------



## ewelsh

Summercat said:


> Today Jack learned how to turn the filter water off. He was playing at the sink, putting the lever in his mouth and paws. I said to OH, he is interested in water as he often comes to the sink when it is on.
> OH turned the water on and Jack, after about thirty seconds pulled the lever back with his teeth and turned the water off.
> We looked at each other and then OH turned the water back on, Jack again tuned it off with his teeth.
> He still hasn't mastered on for the water but has mastered off.:Cat
> View attachment 374042


Ha ha ha it's good that he turns off not ON as Libby has and does do, she has flooded my utility room out a few times! I used to have a jug over the lever to prevent her from turning it on!


----------



## SbanR

Haha @LJC675 great minds think alike. I doubt it'll be long before master Jack masters the "on" turn


----------



## Summercat

I have a feeling Jack will keep us on our toes. He is a little monkey, he watches and copies what he can.
There is no plug in the sink but thanks, it is good to check 
This is the lever he was playing with:


----------



## Charity

On garden watch this afternoon










While Bunty's having a rest from earlier garden watch, oh look, one paw


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> I have a feeling Jack will keep us on our toes. He is a little monkey, he watches and copies what he can.
> There is no plug in the sink but thanks, it is good to check
> This is the lever he was playing with:
> View attachment 374048


That looks quite a strong lever for a little chap. He must be very determined:Cat


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> I have a feeling Jack will keep us on our toes. He is a little monkey, he watches and copies what he can.
> There is no plug in the sink but thanks, it is good to check
> This is the lever he was playing with:
> View attachment 374048


Wow, he must be quite strong! Yes, good he can't turn it on ! (Yet!!) does he drink from it? One of my cats used to turn it on and drink from it!! We soon nipped that in the bud!! x


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1

No, not drinking yet. He likes watching the water run. In the bath as well.

He only recently began to get up on the counter and by the sink. He learned how to go along the back of the sofa, hop on the windowsill and then from there the counter.


----------



## Tawny75

Nothing is as fascinating as a box of fuzzy balls....


Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> 
> No, not drinking yet. He likes watching the water run. In the bath as well.
> 
> He only recently began to get up on the counter and by the sink. He learned how to go along the back of the sofa, hop on the windowsill and then from there the counter.


Severus got the shock of his life this morning. He has started to wander in and out of our walk in shower. He wandered in this morning while I was showering. I have never seen him move so fast! Now the question is, what was more shocking, me in the shower or the water falling?


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> 
> No, not drinking yet. He likes watching the water run. In the bath as well.
> 
> He only recently began to get up on the counter and by the sink. He learned how to go along the back of the sofa, hop on the windowsill and then from there the counter.


He's clever! and fascinated by water by the sounds of it. We eventually got a water fountain which she loved, Jack may be too young yet for a fountain but maybe in timex


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1
We have a fountain, he has been playing in it since shortly after he arrived he puts his paws in and splashes
He does like water, OH put the water on in the bath for him and he backed up and then went towards it.
Here is a pic from yesterday: watching the water in the sink


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> We have a fountain, he has been playing in it since shortly after he arrived he puts his paws in and splashes
> He does like water, OH put the water on in the bath for him and he backed up and then went towards it.
> Here is a pic from yesterday: watching the water in the sink
> View attachment 374112


Oh my, he is just adorable.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> We have a fountain, he has been playing in it since shortly after he arrived he puts his paws in and splashes
> He does like water, OH put the water on in the bath for him and he backed up and then went towards it.
> Here is a pic from yesterday: watching the water in the sink
> View attachment 374112


Aaaaaw! Bless!! Just look at the concentration and fascination on his face he's so adorable SCx


----------



## Summercat

@Tawny75 
Thank you, so is Severus


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Thanks  I am learning he is a clever and tough little guy


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## Summercat

@slartibartfast 
Arthur looks like his fur would be so soft:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

Very clean company


----------



## Willow_Warren

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> We have a fountain, he has been playing in it since shortly after he arrived he puts his paws in and splashes
> He does like water, OH put the water on in the bath for him and he backed up and then went towards it.
> Here is a pic from yesterday: watching the water in the sink
> View attachment 374112


Seriously he has looks to die for


----------



## Shrike

Last day of my walking break in Yorkshire Dales - and it's Duck for lunch!








This cheeky girl was very interested in my BLT - she wasn't getting any though!


----------



## Summercat

I wanted to get some pics of Biggles playing with his new wand attatchments from the @Whompingwillow clan but my phone dosen't do action shots well.

I gave Biggles one off the wand to play with on the windowsill in better light. He rolled about for a bit with it and then grabbed it and hopped with it off the sill.:Cat


----------



## Smuge

Their mum is a nurse and gets up early, this pleases the floofs as they like to steal her side of the bed









We recently got a super king bed, so its not short of space even with 2 humans and 3 cats lol


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I don't know what's going on. This weather is weirdy, it's all dark and I can't go out after tea...the fire is nice though. My neck is still cold where my fur isn't back properly..."










"If I show you my big teefs, will you give me the fishy Felix? Puuuurrrrrlleeeeaassseee?"










"Oh go on then, I will pose with my mouse and my scratcher so everyone on CatChat can see how handsome I am. Even though there are all these lovely kittens around, you still love me the most don't you, human mother?"


----------



## Charity

Oscar, I could just give you a hug, you is such a big softie, especially with those teefs


----------



## Tawny75

Oscar, you are such a handsome chap, Severus dreams of being as lovely as you when he is a big big cat x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity if you figure out how to give him a cuddle, could you let me in on the secret please? Maybe one day 

@Tawny75 he already is, he's totally kitten handsome!


----------



## Citruspips

This can't be comfortable


----------



## slartibartfast

Summercat said:


> @slartibartfast
> Arthur looks like his fur would be so soft:Cat


His fur is amazing and he smells so nice. I'm in love!!!


----------



## Jesthar

I really should be in bed, but...










Just Charlie-girl being so relaxed next to Lori is a major miracle, but that is indeed Lori's tail draped over her head - and she's still purring!


----------



## Tawny75

Hooman, what else is there to do at 6.25 in the morning but to play with me...the days of you laying in are long gone.


----------



## huckybuck

Sunbeam!!


----------



## huckybuck

Oh I wonder where Little H is????


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
Biggles would love to play hide and seek with Little H


----------



## SbanR

Having fun


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 374186
> Sunbeam!!


And what a beautiful sunbeam she is x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Just for @Mrs Funkin

a 'toasted' loaf  (the heating was on !)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh, a little warm and toastie tumplekin  Good work Bertie!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Happy Halloween!:Jawdrop" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, what do you mean you washed and ironed your new cat themed jim jams to wear tonight? I'm sure they were meant for me to sleep on...weren't they?"


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, what do you mean you washed and ironed your new cat themed jim jams to wear tonight? I'm sure they were meant for me to sleep on...weren't they?"
> 
> View attachment 374253
> 
> 
> View attachment 374254


Why yes Oscar. Please make yourself comfortable. Human mother will happily wear a scruffy t-shirt and grungy trousers x


----------



## Emmasian

Now listen here, Mother. Two pouches is simply not enough per meal to sustain a Teddypumpkin such as I. Dizzgusting. I am off to live with my CC Aunties who will treat me right.


----------



## Jaf

Ironed?!? Pjs? Good grief don't come round mine, I don't iron anything. No actually do come round, heaps of cats to cuddle and you could iron to your hearts content.

Here's Geri on my lap whilst I'm watching the apprentice.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I iron everything except undies (which distresses my Nanny, as she raised me with a crease up the front of my pants, haha!). I'd happily swap all the ironing in the world for Oscar to sit on my lap though


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Emmasian said:


> Now listen here, Mother. Two pouches is simply not enough per meal to sustain a Teddypumpkin such as I. Dizzgusting. I am off to live with my CC Aunties who will treat me right.
> 
> View attachment 374266


Poor deprived Teddy Lamb Lamb  I'd pack your spotted hanky on a stick immediately Teddy - the threat will be enough to get some extra food


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mystical creature on the kitchen counter








Queen saffi doing her paws and her pout
















King mojo not being so king like for a minute, recharge time








I couldn't resist many belly kisses and face ones too








Heart melt clouds!


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Mystical creature on the kitchen counter
> View attachment 374273
> 
> Queen saffi doing her paws and her pout
> View attachment 374274
> 
> View attachment 374275
> 
> King mojo not being so king like for a minute, recharge time
> View attachment 374276
> 
> I couldn't resist many belly kisses and face ones too
> View attachment 374277
> 
> Heart melt clouds!


Saffi wants to show that she thinks *tea cosy* is the right expression. She proves it admirably in my eyes.


----------



## SuboJvR

I adore this creature


----------



## ewelsh

Emmasian said:


> Now listen here, Mother. Two pouches is simply not enough per meal to sustain a Teddypumpkin such as I. Dizzgusting. I am off to live with my CC Aunties who will treat me right.
> 
> View attachment 374266


Oh Teddy that is abominable behaviour, I agree sack your slave right now!

Come to mine Teddy ASAP :Kiss:Kiss .......... Oh hang on, I don't want any explosions, if your still a little ummmmm unpredictable in that area, maybe you should stay with your mummy, she has been pretty good at cleaning you up, plus every single thing she does is for you!

So I suggest wrap your slaves knuckles and tell her to pull her sock up and improve on room service


----------



## Tawny75

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 374301
> 
> 
> I adore this creature


I do mine too. If you had told me a month ago I would have a kitten I would have laughed. I am nothing if not impulsive.

All of a sudden he looked so big in bed this morning.


----------



## Britt




----------



## Smuge

I don't want to go to cat school today


















Tali was at least concious









Ash woke up but didn't look at all happy about it


----------



## SbanR

The only thing to do on a cold, grey miserable day


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity

I got a new banana, I don't let Bunty play with it, its all mine.


----------



## LJC675

Mummy iz you not finished working yet. We iz being very good, not even mucking around wiv all your stuff. We iz bored though:


----------



## Smuge

I have been working a lot recently, OH sent me this earlier, I thought it was cute


----------



## Joy84

Currently on a mini-break in the south of France so no Phoebe to photograph!
This is the only cat I saw today ...


----------



## Emmasian

Trying to watch Big Brother with this wonderful little monster snoring down my ear on the back of the sofa. After a tiring evening snoozing...

Going...










Going...










Gone...










He's not had much one on one Mummy time recently so I am making it up to him. Love him ridiculously xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Pre breakfast brush requirements


----------



## Whompingwillow

There was nothing if interest in this temporary bin which is why I wasn't so careful about it.. but saffi the opportunist thought she could get lucky apparently....


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Love Saffis tail in the second pic:Cat


----------



## Tawny75

Hooman. Look, I am a hunting machine!


----------



## jadeh31

Apparently they are now building forts alongside my bed!


----------



## Charity

"Morning Toppy"
"Good morning Bunty"


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> "Morning Toppy"
> "Good morning Bunty"
> 
> View attachment 374494


Awwwww that is sooo sweet.....xxxxxx


----------



## ewelsh

Joy84 said:


> Currently on a mini-break in the south of France so no Phoebe to photograph!
> This is the only cat I saw today ...
> View attachment 374404


Fly birdie fly!,,, @Joy84 please tell me the bird flew away?


----------



## SuboJvR

Oh we have been having fun this morning! Mummy found my pinky bear!










I love my pinky bear










Oh no! I dropped him... maybe if I stretch real far...










Yesss...!










You can do anything if you believe!


----------



## ChaosCat

Lazy Annie


----------



## Psygon

Not a photo but... The tonks are shut away while we get some furniture delivered. One of them is enjoying this more than the other three :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

@ChaosCat Bendy Annie

@Psygon that's hilarious:Hilarious going to watch it again when it resets


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> Lazy Annie
> 
> View attachment 374521
> 
> 
> View attachment 374520


Annie's gorgeous! Feel a bit like that today!


----------



## Trixie1

Psygon said:


> Not a photo but... The tonks are shut away while we get some furniture delivered. One of them is enjoying this more than the other three :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


What a fab new game to play!! May have to get another three cats so Sam can play this one!! Very funny


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Not a photo but... The tonks are shut away while we get some furniture delivered. One of them is enjoying this more than the other three :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Just love it :Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75

SuboJvR said:


> Oh we have been having fun this morning! Mummy found my pinky bear!
> 
> View attachment 374509
> 
> 
> I love my pinky bear
> 
> View attachment 374510
> 
> 
> Oh no! I dropped him... maybe if I stretch real far...
> 
> View attachment 374511
> 
> 
> Yesss...!
> 
> View attachment 374512
> 
> 
> You can do anything if you believe!
> 
> View attachment 374513
> 
> 
> View attachment 374514


 Hmmmmm that reminds me, I haven't seen Sev's teddy in a while.....


----------



## jadeh31

Psygon said:


> Not a photo but... The tonks are shut away while we get some furniture delivered. One of them is enjoying this more than the other three :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


This is brilliant!


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Psygon thats so funny...


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Not a photo but... The tonks are shut away while we get some furniture delivered. One of them is enjoying this more than the other three :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Just love this! There's always one!


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> Not a photo but... The tonks are shut away while we get some furniture delivered. One of them is enjoying this more than the other three :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Ha, that is brilliant


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny as lazy as Annie


----------



## Summercat

Still a baby


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 374531


That is a very good example of our morning here minus the man and a shouty saffi there instead


Psygon said:


> Not a photo but... The tonks are shut away while we get some furniture delivered. One of them is enjoying this more than the other three :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


thats is so great! 
I left mojos lead on recently, accidentally and its the one and only time saffi can have that kind of fun with him  she was chasing him constantly with the lead trailing behind him  he seems to show less interest in her tail


----------



## Psygon

Whompingwillow said:


> That is a very good example of our morning here minus the man and a shouty saffi there instead
> 
> thats is so great!
> I left mojos lead on recently, accidentally and its the one and only time saffi can have that kind of fun with him  she was chasing him constantly with the lead trailing behind him  he seems to show less interest in her tail


Jammy is just obsessed with tails... I keep telling Ed, Darcy and CK if they would stop moving them she'd give up. But they just don't listen :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

I got forgiven for shutting them away while our furniture got delivered. They've tried out the new wardrobes and they approve.


----------



## Summercat

^^ like the wardrobe!


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> ^^ like the wardrobe!


I was thinking exactly the same thing!


----------



## Smuge




----------



## Smuge

Ham please









How does he manage to sit in that position with his back legs at that angle? Looks like they have snapped off


----------



## Smuge

Humans! Stop sleeping, we need fed


----------



## jasperthecat

Mummy, have you anything else to go into this case before I zip it up as my paws are getting tired holding it like this?


----------



## Tawny75

Yes Hooman I will indeed chew this rat and not you.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Snoozy saturday (well sunday actually.... woops!)

















King mojo making sure I behave









Little cloud last night


----------



## Willow_Warren

Just had quite a long play session with Lola, can't get any action shots, but in this one she was "it's mine all mine"








Hannah


----------



## Citruspips

@Psygon Jammy is so funny I love that video.


----------



## Summercat

@Willow_Warren 
That's a pretty pic of Lola:Cat

@Whompingwillow 
Love the eye peeking out in the first pic


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> Yes Hooman I will indeed chew this rat and not you.
> View attachment 374608


I really love Ratty lol. It reminds me of when I first got Moo and she was always scratching me, so I got her a 'friend' her own size to pick on.......








You can see he is still well loved (beaten up) .
Saved me a fortune on tubes of Savlon


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## SbanR

This monster is going to kill off my poor Broom ( it was badly damaged in last winter's storms n heavy snowfall). He's discovered he greatly enjoys jumping up onto it n playing, trampolining


----------



## Psygon

Citruspips said:


> @Psygon Jammy is so funny I love that video.


I posted it on Facebook too, and every time someone has commented I've rewatched it and laughed every time   Wish I had recorded more of it!!


----------



## Psygon

After some recent bad weather we salvaged a branch from the wood near us for the cat run... Only Darcy has been brave enough to try out climbing it tho


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> After some recent bad weather we salvaged a branch from the wood near us for the cat run... Only Darcy has been brave enough to try out climbing it tho
> 
> View attachment 374684
> View attachment 374685
> View attachment 374686
> View attachment 374687


Ooh, what a lucky find!!


----------



## Tawny75

Cup of tea, purring cat, crocheting a blanket. Don't let anyone ever say I am not a party animal.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Showing off all paws in one pretzel








(Excuse the towels on the floor. Vomit on the carpet cleaning took place)


----------



## SuboJvR

Tawny75 said:


> Yes Hooman I will indeed chew this rat and not you.
> View attachment 374608


What a lovely toy you have there Severus! Your eyes are turning a lovely colour too


----------



## SuboJvR

I dunno why people think I'm spoiled. Don't all kitties have their own bed???


----------



## Tawny75

SuboJvR said:


> I dunno why people think I'm spoiled. Don't all kitties have their own bed???
> 
> View attachment 374696


Mine does but refuses to use it. My chair and my bed are far more comfortable apparently.


----------



## Joy84

ewelsh said:


> Fly birdie fly!,,, @Joy84 please tell me the bird flew away?


@ewelsh , aww bless you! Neither of them were real, it was just a cute decoration!



Psygon said:


> Not a photo but... The tonks are shut away while we get some furniture delivered. One of them is enjoying this more than the other three :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


This is hilarious!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jiggs


----------



## Charity

Its been a very lazy day...goodnight


----------



## Jesthar

Charlie-girl's reaction to fireworks:

"Is something important going on?"










"No? Put down the camera and resume fussing duties, then..."


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> Its been a very lazy day...goodnight
> 
> View attachment 374702
> 
> 
> View attachment 374703


Oh I love bunty. Thats a great photo of her face


----------



## ewelsh

Joy84 said:


> Currently on a mini-break in the south of France so no Phoebe to photograph!
> This is the only cat I saw today ...
> View attachment 374404





Joy84 said:


> @ewelsh , aww bless you! Neither of them were real, it was just a cute decoration!
> 
> NO WAY! The sooner my glasses arrive the better!


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> I dunno why people think I'm spoiled. Don't all kitties have their own bed???
> 
> View attachment 374696


I beg to differ, but I think the word is actually BEDS!!!


----------



## Britt

Pooh working out


----------



## huckybuck

OMG @Psygon utterly hilarious!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Terrible photo but just to say Grace completely back to normal - I got the Da Purr complete with stick as a gift around 20 times last night lol!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Glad Gracie is back to her old self :Kiss


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Glad Gracie is back to her old self :Kiss


How about you n your ladle ewelsh?? Did Loulou allow you to collect a sample this morning?
Is she ok?


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> How about you n your ladle ewelsh?? Did Loulou allow you to collect a sample this morning?
> Is she ok?


Loulou is fine @SbanR her wee wee's are normal, eating drinking fine, we are going to look at her teeth soon but not now as she is finally less stressed, so vet advised as she is ok to wait and see what she is like when the antibiotic is out of her system! I think it was stress related as she is now very happy in the bootroom in her throne well away from us minions 
Thanks for asking x


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 374745
> 
> 
> Terrible photo but just to say Grace completely back to normal - I got the Da Purr complete with stick as a gift around 20 times last night lol!!!


Glad she's herself again


----------



## Charity

Watching the world go by this morning


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Watching the world go by this morning
> 
> View attachment 374755


Toppy looks most curious, Bunty looks like she is waiting for what ever it is, to fail


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Toppy looks most curious, Bunty looks like she is waiting for what ever it is, to fail


Actually Toppy wasn't very happy then, Bunty tried to jump up into his bed with him in it and I heard this loud hiss so he wasn't pleased. I managed to persuade her to take the lower bunk.


----------



## Summercat

Sweet Biggles


----------



## Tawny75

Hooman, if you are going to put that disgusting stuff in my mouth once a month then I am going to find every IKEA toy you have secreted around this house and I am going to kill it.


----------



## Trixie1

Tawny75 said:


> Hooman, if you are going to put that disgusting stuff in my mouth once a month then I am going to find every IKEA toy you have secreted around this house and I am going to kill it.
> 
> View attachment 374779


Looks like he really means business too!!!


----------



## Charity

My poor Bunty's had a bit of a meltdown this afternoon. I had a friend visit who is quite loud and excitable and I left the kitchen window open so Bunty, who was asleep in her tower bed in the living room, could escape into the pen. Now I have never ever known her not run off when visitors come, some of my cat loving friends sadly never get to see her. By the time we had sat down, I thought she would have bolted but my OH said she was hiding under my chair. I felt sorry for her as I knew my friend was stopping for a couple of hours and Bunty would be feeling trapped. About half an hour later, she came out,  had a good look at my friend then went and sat behind the chair. That's about the bravest she has ever been in company. Once my friend had gone about 4.30 she went and stood at the back door meowing incessantly to go out and escape but there was no way she was going out tonight of all nights. So, now she has gone behind the curtain where she thinks we won't see her and she can relax. I do wish I could get her to understand she doesn't have to worry. 










.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> My poor Bunty's had a bit of a meltdown this afternoon. I had a friend visit who is quite loud and excitable and I left the kitchen window open so Bunty, who was asleep in her tower bed in the living room, could escape into the pen. Now I have never ever known her not run off when visitors come, some of my cat loving friends sadly never get to see her. By the time we had sat down, I thought she would have bolted but my OH said she was hiding under my chair. I felt sorry for her as I knew my friend was stopping for a couple of hours and Bunty would be feeling trapped. About half an hour later, she came out,  had a good look at my friend then went and sat behind the chair. That's about the bravest she has ever been in company. Once my friend had gone about 4.30 she went and stood at the back door meowing incessantly to go out and escape but there was no way she was going out tonight of all nights. So, now she has gone behind the curtain where she thinks we won't see her and she can relax. I do wish I could get her to understand she doesn't have to worry.
> 
> View attachment 374778
> 
> 
> .


Oh poor Bunty Sam's the same! Visitors never get to see him, he's either out the catflap or behind the sofa!! Maybe it's an ex-stray thing!! I wish I could have a chat with him and say "your safe now" no need to worry anymore! If only!! Hope she's ok now, although fireworks not helping matters!! x


----------



## Britt

The coop cat that I met in Norfolk last year


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, why do you have to go out running as soon as you get home...?"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(That photo makes me really sad. Not least because you can see his gammy little left leg and paw, poor little chap. Also because he’s in a right strop with me tonight as I 1) stopped him attacking the sofa and 2) it was spot on treatment time.)


----------



## Whompingwillow

Moomin pal


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> (That photo makes me really sad. Not least because you can see his gammy little left leg and paw, poor little chap. Also because he's in a right strop with me tonight as I 1) stopped him attacking the sofa and 2) it was spot on treatment time.)


What's the matter with his paw?! ' paw little chap you meant


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! Gutted I missed a pun chance. He was in an RTA apparently, his front leg is kind of a funny angle from his knee and his paw goes outwards too. The leg and paw also shake like mad, there’s by all accounts a nerve communication problem after the RTA - but what do I know? We still love him. Even if he is hacked off with me


----------



## Joy84

Today's french kitty!
And this one is very real, I promise @ewelsh 
I admit to staring at this pair as he was doing his tai chi the cat just sat by him looking around.
Once he finished he clipped the leash on her, hoisted her onto his shoulders and after we had a little chat and fuss they went off home.
The guy said he found her on the street and adopted her, she loves coming to the park with him.
I melted!


----------



## SbanR

Keeping an eye on the bin truck


----------



## Tawny75

IKEA rats are still the kicker of choice at the moment. We are popping in there next Saturday for some other bits so I am sure some more softies will come home....

He does have other toys I promise.


----------



## idris

I woke up this morning with a head and chest cold . but fortunately I've got nowt to do this morning . just as well I don't think I would be doing it anyway if I did .









bit of a late reply this . but I was just catching up and


huckybuck said:


> View attachment 373824
> 
> 
> Oh here she goes again....
> Ok let's confuse her; no Mum it's right over left!!!!


SHE????? something your not telling us about Huck ?


----------



## Summercat

@idris 
That is Mischief? Pretty kitty:Cat How many cats do you have?

@Tawny75 
Soon Lily may be replacing most of the kickers


----------



## idris

yes thats the Mischief Puss Puss. Just the one cat . he's a super male . even tho he has been done . he's still very dominant.
have been considering adopting an older male rescue probs over 10 . pref ginger or black but have yet to see one that needs our help . and one that we feel would fit in with our special needs.
edit 
I should explain .
our son has atypical autism . Pathological Demand Avoidance and he can be quite loud and unpredictable . we need a cat that is calm and won't be fazed by that . also one that would let max stroke and love it (mischief wont) Preferably a male with life experience because we don't want mischief to think it's ok to hump it, it needs to be able to defend it's self lol just the moon on a stick basically .


----------



## Dumpling

Tawny75 said:


> IKEA rats are still the kicker of choice at the moment. We are popping in there next Saturday for some other bits so I am sure some more softies will come home....
> 
> He does have other toys I promise.
> View attachment 374850
> View attachment 374851


I love IKEA rats!

I had to hide all mine after Hector ate all of one's feet and then sicked them up the next day in a nice little pile :Vomit he's a strange boy sometimes!!


----------



## Summercat

Mr. B last night. Wasn't feeling well, so posting today:


----------



## Smuge

The people across the street have one of those little tiny dog breeds. Ash, Garfield and whatever the dog is called all like to sit at the window beside the front door and stare at each other - usually accompanied by angry meowing.

The dog never even goes into the front garden, they literally only see each other through the windows. The dog never even barks lol

Sometimes we catch Tali staring down at the dog from the upstairs bedroom window as well, idk what the poor dog ever did to inspire such hatred lol it's a tiny little thing and I've never even heard it bark


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Mr. B last night. Wasn't feeling well, so posting today:
> View attachment 374856


Thats a gorgeous photo of biggles. 
Hope you feel better today


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> The people across the street have one of those little tiny dog breeds. Ash, Garfield and whatever the dog is called all like to sit at the window beside the front door and stare at each other - usually accompanied by angry meowing.
> 
> The dog never even goes into the front garden, they literally only see each other through the windows. The dog never even barks lol
> 
> Sometimes we catch Tali staring down at the dog from the upstairs bedroom window as well, idk what the poor dog ever did to inspire such hatred lol it's a tiny little thing and I've never even heard it bark
> 
> View attachment 374865


It's now Garfield's guard shift


----------



## ewelsh

Smuge said:


> The people across the street have one of those little tiny dog breeds. Ash, Garfield and whatever the dog is called all like to sit at the window beside the front door and stare at each other - usually accompanied by angry meowing.
> 
> The dog never even goes into the front garden, they literally only see each other through the windows. The dog never even barks lol
> 
> Sometimes we catch Tali staring down at the dog from the upstairs bedroom window as well, idk what the poor dog ever did to inspire such hatred lol it's a tiny little thing and I've never even heard it bark
> 
> View attachment 374865


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Poor dog getting evil glares, I wouldn't worry too much, dogs can be pretty daft at times and never take things personally 
One day Tali might turn the dog to stone!


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Mr. B last night. Wasn't feeling well, so posting today:
> View attachment 374856


The splendid Mr Henry Biggles!! Looking fab! hope your better todayx


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> It's now Garfield's guard shift
> 
> View attachment 374879


That's a very impressive tail Garfield


----------



## Tawny75

Cats are so much like children it is unreal. Severus has these toys out to play with at the moment.









So what's he playing with? A leaf!


----------



## Cully

Came back from Tesco today and lost Moo for a bit.








Not for long though.........








Here I iz!!








I *do *love this cheeky little monkey.


----------



## ebonycat

Whompingwillow said:


> Moomin pal
> View attachment 374820


Aww that's adorable, Saffi hugging her teddy :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Tawny75 said:


> IKEA rats are still the kicker of choice at the moment. We are popping in there next Saturday for some other bits so I am sure some more softies will come home....
> 
> He does have other toys I promise.
> View attachment 374850
> View attachment 374851


Severus you're so cute :Kiss

Ikea sell rat teddies?? How have I missed this?? I have 8 rescue fancy rats (as well as the two kitties & dog), always on the look out for rat (cat & dog) themed items


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> It's now Garfield's guard shift
> 
> View attachment 374879


My my my Garfield how you have grown, such a splendid tail you have there :Kiss


----------



## Whompingwillow

ebonycat said:


> Aww that's adorable, Saffi hugging her teddy :Kiss


she loves her moomin teddy !


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> Came back from Tesco today and lost Moo for a bit.
> View attachment 374911
> 
> Not for long though.........
> View attachment 374912
> 
> Here I iz!!
> View attachment 374913
> 
> I *do *love this cheeky little monkey.


I should hope you do! How could yu not, cheeky minx


----------



## Tawny75

ebonycat said:


> Severus you're so cute :Kiss
> 
> Ikea sell rat teddies?? How have I missed this?? I have 8 rescue fancy rats (as well as the two kitties & dog), always on the look out for rat (cat & dog) themed items


They certainly do. This is a link for the big one https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products...råtta-soft-toy-assorted-colours-art-50153694/


----------



## Charity

idris said:


> I woke up this morning with a head and chest cold . but fortunately I've got nowt to do this morning . just as well I don't think I would be doing it anyway if I did .
> View attachment 374852
> 
> 
> bit of a late reply this . but I was just catching up and
> 
> SHE????? something your not telling us about Huck ?


Poor you, hope you feel better soon. Looks like the furry nurse is slacking a bit there


----------



## ewelsh

idris said:


> yes thats the Mischief Puss Puss. Just the one cat . he's a super male . even tho he has been done . he's still very dominant.
> have been considering adopting an older male rescue probs over 10 . pref ginger or black but have yet to see one that needs our help . and one that we feel would fit in with our special needs.
> edit
> I should explain .
> *our son has atypical autism . Pathological Demand Avoidance and he can be quite loud and unpredictable . we need a cat that is calm and won't be fazed by that . also one that would let max stroke and love it (mischief wont) Preferably a male with life experience because we don't want mischief to think it's ok to hump it, it needs to be able to defend it's self lol just the moon on a stick basically .*


*
*
Ever thought of getting a black Labrador @idris for your son, I have had Labs all my life, they are big gentle giants, very good with cats, my lab is one big toy for my cats. Labradors do pick up on health issues and are so gentle!
It might be worth contacting the Labradors guide/autism dogs and see where you could have an adult already trained dog for your son's autism x


----------



## Smuge

You can't even see his face but it's pretty clear how tired Garfield was feeling after a long night of sleeping


----------



## idris

ewelsh said:


> Ever thought of getting a black Labrador @idris for your son, I have had Labs all my life, they are big gentle giants, very good with cats, my lab is one big toy for my cats. Labradors do pick up on health issues and are so gentle!
> It might be worth contacting the Labradors guide/autism dogs and see where you could have an adult already trained dog for your son's autism x


oh gosh a DOG !!!!! 
not in this house lol 
max is petrified of dogs and not baseless either. had dogs come up and place their paws on his chest as a toddler . and one even ignored it's owner whilst we were having lunch away from a trail and stole his sandwich from his hand . it's one thing that despite years of dog therapy he can't get rid of. he blind panics if there is a dog off a lead or a big dog on one so much so he is too dangerous to be allowed out by himself at the age of 11 .
my daughter too has had bad moments with dogs and bad dog owners . we are staunchly cat people . :Cat


----------



## idris

Charity said:


> Poor you, hope you feel better soon. Looks like the furry nurse is slacking a bit there


I actually think he has a thing for denim . he sat on me three times yesterday because I was wearing jeans . first pair of jeans I've ever owned .


----------



## Whompingwillow

......








..'I am watching you from my boxhouse'








'Oh I wonder if I can work my way into the wand toy cupboard from here.... excellent location for a home'


----------



## Whompingwillow

Marshmallow cloud


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, don't you know that when you come home earlier than expected you are meant to just be with me? I don't like it when you are still working, so I reckon I'll scupper your plans if I just sit right here on these hospital notes. It is all about me you know, you do know that don't you? You do? Oh that's good...now bring me a snack please!"


----------



## SbanR

idris said:


> I actually think he has a thing for denim . he sat on me three times yesterday because I was wearing jeans . first pair of jeans I've ever owned .


I think you'll be permanently in jeans now


----------



## ewelsh

idris said:


> oh gosh a DOG !!!!!
> not in this house lol
> max is petrified of dogs and not baseless either. had dogs come up and place their paws on his chest as a toddler . and one even ignored it's owner whilst we were having lunch away from a trail and stole his sandwich from his hand . it's one thing that despite years of dog therapy he can't get rid of. he blind panics if there is a dog off a lead or a big dog on one so much so he is too dangerous to be allowed out by himself at the age of 11 .
> my daughter too has had bad moments with dogs and bad dog owners . we are staunchly cat people . :Cat


Oh no! Then a dog is definitely a no go :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## Charity

Someone's after my pudding


----------



## Whompingwillow

Playtime


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello you little grey nosed beauty, you


----------



## Tawny75

Hooman, today you put me in the carrier and took me to the lady who sticks needles in me. If you think for one second I am coming to you for fuss today, you are sorely sorely mistaken.


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> Hooman, today you put me in the carrier and took me to the lady who sticks needles in me. If you think for one second I am coming to you for fuss today, you are sorely sorely mistaken.
> 
> View attachment 374990


All the things we put them through; jabs, flea and worm treatment etc. We really are lucky they are so forgiving of us. I don't think I would be so forgiving lol.


----------



## Smuge

Life is tough when you are queen of the house










She is such a great mum (well big sister really, but she mother's them) Garfield was being sick earlier and she ran straight over and sat beside him


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> Playtime
> View attachment 374981
> View attachment 374984


Oh dear, a snake failure. Please make sure Saffi does not chew the pipe cleaner and can you check it is folded over so there are no sharp ends?


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Someone's after my pudding
> 
> View attachment 374978


Aww Toppy you are too cute :Kiss

Did he get any? x


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Aww Toppy you are too cute :Kiss
> 
> Did he get any? x


No, they don't get fed human food. Aren't I a tough Mummy.


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> Oh dear, a snake failure. Please make sure Saffi does not chew the pipe cleaner and can you check it is folded over so there are no sharp ends?


Saffi (and mojo for that matter) doesnt think its a failure at all! But I will fold the pipe cleaner


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Life is tough when you are queen of the house
> 
> View attachment 374992
> 
> 
> She is such a great mum (well big sister really, but she mother's them) Garfield was being sick earlier and she ran straight over and sat beside him


Is Garfield ok? Hope it was just a hairball.
That basket looks pretty battered; I think Tali needs a new one for Christmas


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Someone's after my pudding
> 
> View attachment 374978


I hope you let him have a little lick.



Smuge said:


> Life is tough when you are queen of the house
> 
> View attachment 374992
> 
> 
> She is such a great mum (well big sister really, but she mother's them) Garfield was being sick earlier and she ran straight over and sat beside him


Is Garfield ok?


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> Life is tough when you are queen of the house
> 
> View attachment 374992
> 
> 
> She is such a great mum (well big sister really, but she mother's them) Garfield was being sick earlier and she ran straight over and sat beside him


Yes, Queen Victoria. Definitely not amused!


----------



## Summercat

Got a bee!


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Got a bee!
> View attachment 375054


Jack is such a cutie, he's lying their like a baby with Teddy rubbing his eye.


----------



## Smuge

Almost that time of year again









The LK one is a tad pricey, but you get 3 treats every day (perfect for my 3) and it was very very popular last year


----------



## Whompingwillow

Leaving this curled up kitten king was so hard today








Some others from more then 12 hours ago... I'm not good at rules








Sometimes it's a hard life being a supermodel


----------



## ewelsh

Summercat said:


> Got a bee!
> View attachment 375054


OMGoodness Jack you are adorable. X



Smuge said:


> Almost that time of year again
> View attachment 375057
> 
> 
> The LK one is a tad pricey, but you get 3 treats every day (perfect for my 3) and it was very very popular last year


Oh I didn't know there were 3 treats per day! I'll go have a look now, thanks @Smuge



Whompingwillow said:


> Leaving this curled up kitten king was so hard today
> View attachment 375067
> 
> Some others from more then 12 hours ago... I'm not good at rules
> View attachment 375068
> 
> Sometimes it's a hard life being a supermodel
> View attachment 375069


You two are always so fluffy, never any tangles or pugs. Good job :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Jaf

Was sitting outside for a bit. Geri tucked herself into the cushion flap. Clever girl, all cosy.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi is determined to ruin the carpet. Favourite place to vomit and favourite thing to scratch.


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> Saffi is determined to ruin the carpet. Favourite place to vomit and favourite thing to scratch.
> View attachment 375083


Refusing to like that
Ok, puke if you must, but why pebbledash everywhere:Banghead


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Saffi well done! Better out than in.  Hope your feeling better xx

Libby does this too, it’s never on the slate floor or wooden floors it’s always the carpet :Banghead


----------



## Whompingwillow

Pebbledash :Hilarious and of course ewelsh’s encouragement!  I dont know what they would do without their friends... :Hilarious Libby does it because you encourage it so much! You cant blame her now


----------



## Smuge

Garfield got a present today


----------



## Psygon

We had some new show whites made for Jammy by @QOTN 

Jammy loves them!


----------



## Whompingwillow

My nosey friend


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww, my favourite little grey nosey wosey


----------



## Willow_Warren

Whompingwillow said:


> Saffi is determined to ruin the carpet. Favourite place to vomit and favourite thing to scratch.
> View attachment 375083


My house had brown carpet when I moved in, was going to replace but several cat vomits, dead animals and general hooliganism later I changed my mind


----------



## Whompingwillow

Willow_Warren said:


> My house had brown carpet when I moved in, was going to replace but several cat vomits, dead animals and general hooliganism later I changed my mind


Good thinking for sure!
Il have to replace the carpet when I leave :Nailbiting


----------



## Psygon

Whompingwillow said:


> Good thinking for sure!
> Il have to replace the carpet when I leave :Nailbiting


Or get it cleaned... Our last house we'd had a very sick cat for a while and the carpets were wrecked. But paid for them to be professionally cleaned when we moved out. Looked almost new!


----------



## Psygon

Just some posing from the girls :Cat
Darcy









Jammy


----------



## Whompingwillow

Psygon said:


> Or get it cleaned... Our last house we'd had a very sick cat for a while and the carpets were wrecked. But paid for them to be professionally cleaned when we moved out. Looked almost new!


Could be just as expensive with a wool carpet? Il look into it for sure... looking almost new is definitely encouraging - I worry it wont and so replacing it would be the better option in the end. We'll see when the time comes, and Il hold this advice in mind!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Well, you know you thought this was your bag? Well, it turns out it's now mine!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Psygon

Whompingwillow said:


> Could be just as expensive with a wool carpet? Il look into it for sure... looking almost new is definitely encouraging - I worry it wont and so replacing it would be the better option in the end. We'll see when the time comes, and Il hold this advice in mind!


Ours were wool carpets! I was sceptical... and it was definitely cheaper than replacing them.


----------



## Tawny75

Do you really have to go to work today Hooman. I am comfy...


----------



## Summercat

@Tawny75 
One more sleep till Lily


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> @Tawny75
> One more sleep till Lily


I am all excited, we are picking her up at 12.30 tomorrow. I have worn the same nightshirt all week and Severus has been lounging around on it too (as you could see in the picture above). We have some Feliway spray so hopefully she will be calmer in the car, I shall post lots of pictures


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Tawny75 said:


> I am all excited, we are picking her up at 12.30 tomorrow. I have worn the same nightshirt all week and Severus has been lounging around on it too (as you could see in the picture above). We have some Feliway spray so hopefully she will be calmer in the car, I shall post lots of pictures


For some reason cats seem to find classical music soothing ! I always switch to Classic FM when I'm driving with Bertie in the car and, after the initial few yowls of protest, he settles down and goes to sleep


----------



## Tawny75

Tawny75 said:


> I am all excited, we are picking her up at 12.30 tomorrow. I have worn the same nightshirt all week and Severus has been lounging around on it too (as you could see in the picture above). We have some Feliway spray so hopefully she will be calmer in the car, I shall post lots of pictures


 I should add, I have been wearing the nightshirt to put in the carrier, not because I could not be bothered to wash it or anything...lol


----------



## QOTN

Bertie'sMum said:


> For some reason cats seem to find classical music soothing ! I always switch to Classic FM when I'm driving with Bertie in the car and, after the initial few yowls of protest, he settles down and goes to sleep


I have heard Mozart is supposed to be the best for cats and babies.


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> I should add, I have been wearing the nightshirt to put in the carrier, not because I could not be bothered to wash it or anything...lol


Now, I wonder if we believe that????????
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

QOTN said:


> I have heard Mozart is supposed to be the best for cats and babies.


https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=e...B1ajBI8XOhCinxODA27VtxiI2Fg1GAgQcAsfDhl20AAAA

This is the one! Amazing! My girls love this and purr when I play it x


----------



## QOTN

ewelsh said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=edward+elgar+cello+concerto&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari#mie=e,,edward elgar cello concerto,H4sIAAAAAAAAAONgVuLVT9c3NEwzMssoKcpIf8QYyS3w8sc9YamASWtOXmP04uIKzsgvd80rySypFNLjYoOyVLgEpVB1ajBI8XOhCinxODA27VtxiI2Fg1GAgQcAsfDhl20AAAA
> 
> This is the one! Amazing! My girls love this and purr when I play it x


That *is* amazing. When I was still at work, I could not tell you how many children would get to about grade 5 and then ask when they could start to learn it. That was amusing in itself but the really surprising thing is it is one of Elgar's most melancholy works and I do not understand why it appeals to the young or cats.


----------



## ewelsh

QOTN said:


> That *is* amazing. When I was still at work, I could not tell you how many children would get to about grade 5 and then ask when they could start to learn it. That was amusing in itself but the really surprising thing is it is one of Elgar's most melancholy works and I do not understand why it appeals to the young or cats.


It is odd, I loved this piece as a young cellist too! Not that I have ever played it, I just find it so moving! I think my cats only like this because it's familiar, I do tend to play it on a daily basis!


----------



## Tawny75

ewelsh said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=edward+elgar+cello+concerto&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari#mie=e,,edward elgar cello concerto,H4sIAAAAAAAAAONgVuLVT9c3NEwzMssoKcpIf8QYyS3w8sc9YamASWtOXmP04uIKzsgvd80rySypFNLjYoOyVLgEpVB1ajBI8XOhCinxODA27VtxiI2Fg1GAgQcAsfDhl20AAAA
> 
> This is the one! Amazing! My girls love this and purr when I play it x





QOTN said:


> That *is* amazing. When I was still at work, I could not tell you how many children would get to about grade 5 and then ask when they could start to learn it. That was amusing in itself but the really surprising thing is it is one of Elgar's most melancholy works and I do not understand why it appeals to the young or cats.





ewelsh said:


> It is odd, I loved this piece as a young cellist too! Not that I have ever played it, I just find it so moving! I think my cats only like this because it's familiar, I do tend to play it on a daily basis!


 Right. I have downloaded it to my phone and will put it on repeat in the car tomorrow. I will see what Severus thinks of it tonight.


----------



## ewelsh

@Tawny75 I would just pop Classical FM on the radio, Saturday mid day do play a lovely selection. Think they have done John Williams to death as his concert has been, but is generally varied and easy listening x

You never know they may play Edward Elgar's Salut De'Amour which was written for his love Alice, might be very apt for Serverus and Lily


----------



## Tawny75

ewelsh said:


> @Tawny75 I would just pop Classical FM on the radio, Saturday mid day do play a lovely selection. Think they have done John Williams to death as his concert has been, but is generally varied and easy listening x
> 
> You never know they may play Edward Elgar's Salut De'Amour which was written for his love Alice, might be very apt for Serverus and Lily


Sounds like a good idea, Mr T will think I am mental, although to be fair, he thinks that most days anyway....lol


----------



## ewelsh

Tawny75 said:


> Sounds like a good idea, Mr T will think I am mental, although to be fair, he thinks that most days anyway....lol


Now you have join the mad cat lady club for sure! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious You should see my husband's face when I say " no don't turn the radio over, the cats love this piece"


----------



## LynxieKitty

Here's Lynx sleeping in daddy's chair while he's at work.


----------



## ewelsh

Lynx keeping Daddy’s chair warm, how considerate of her


----------



## Tawny75

ewelsh said:


> Now you have join the mad cat lady club for sure! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious You should see my husband's face when I say " no don't turn the radio over, the cats love this piece"


I haven't told him that when I go to work I leave Radio 2 on for Severus. He came from a very busy house and I cannot stand silence as I find it oppressive, so when I am home there is always background noise whether it is an audiobook, podcast, TV or the radio. Therefore to me it seems logical to leave the radio playing for him.


----------



## Shrike

LynxieKitty said:


> Here's Lynx sleeping in daddy's chair while he's at work.
> View attachment 375177


What a beautiful and unusually marked face sweet Lynx has.


----------



## Dumpling

Leela enjoying lunch!








"Why are you taking pictures of me eating? Strange human."


----------



## Jesthar

I promised on another thread I'd try and get a photo of Lorelei's half black half pink paw pad, and here you go at last!


----------



## Dumpling

Jesthar said:


> I promised on another thread I'd try and get a photo of Lorelei's half black half pink paw pad, and here you go at last!
> 
> View attachment 375205


Such pretty toe beans :Cat


----------



## lymorelynn

Hazy being cute with her mum


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=edward+elgar+cello+concerto&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari#mie=e,,edward elgar cello concerto,H4sIAAAAAAAAAONgVuLVT9c3NEwzMssoKcpIf8QYyS3w8sc9YamASWtOXmP04uIKzsgvd80rySypFNLjYoOyVLgEpVB1ajBI8XOhCinxODA27VtxiI2Fg1GAgQcAsfDhl20AAAA
> 
> This is the one! Amazing! My girls love this and purr when I play it x


Just tried it. Ollie sat up straight, looked around all alert n came trotting over to investigate. He was very interested n sat right up close. However, he lost interest after 13 minutes


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> Just tried it. Ollie sat up straight, looked around all alert n came trotting over to investigate. He was very interested n sat right up close. However, he lost interest after 13 minutes


Perhaps he only likes the first movement. I can understand that. The second movement is a bit busy. He probably does not like off the string bowing!


----------



## SbanR

QOTN said:


> Perhaps he only likes the first movement. I can understand that. The second movement is a bit busy. He probably does not like off the string bowing!


Yes, there was a hiccup in the utube recording then a definite change in tempo - busy, busy busy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, it's so nice and warm hanging out in front of the fire. Human daddy is with me, so is my little compressed catnip mousie, I've had my supper starter and life is pretty good"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(Once upon a time, I think Oscar Woo must have been in a big scrap, it's quite a scar on his little nose!)


----------



## SbanR

C


----------



## Tawny75

Yes Hooman, I approve of the new climbing tree you got us....


----------



## SbanR

Wow! That's some tree Tawny! How long did it take you to put together?

You'll be too excited to sleep tonight Have a safe journey tomorrow


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> Wow! That's some tree Tawny! How long did it take you to put together?
> 
> You'll be too excited to sleep tonight Have a safe journey tomorrow


I didn't! My lovely Mr T did it while I was at Scouts,it took him about 2 hours .


----------



## huckybuck

I think they've been clubbing!!


----------



## ChaosCat

A black and white loaf for @Mrs Funkin 
It's a very rare occurrence here, we are more into pretzels.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh but look at her! She’s so comfy  thanks CC.


----------



## ChaosCat

Wet and stormy outside, home is not the worst place to be.


----------



## Tawny75

The Google photo assistant thing on my phone can be so clever sometimes. I love this photo of Severus.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwwww, baby boy! That is gorgeous @Tawny75


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 375272
> 
> Wet and stormy outside, home is not the worst place to be.


Ooooh, love this photo. The whole body n facial expression plus paw placement


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> (Once upon a time, I think Oscar Woo must have been in a big scrap, it's quite a scar on his little nose!)


There's a big ginger chap that hangs around here and when he comes close you can see his poor face is covered in old scars.
Must have been top cat around here once upon a time when he earned those medals but is much older and mellow now. Bless him:Cat


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> C
> View attachment 375256
> View attachment 375257


Top photo says The Hunter. Great pic


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 375259
> 
> 
> I think they've been clubbing!!


Hangover today then:Hungover


----------



## Charity

Bunty checking out today's weather and wondering whether she should stop in or go out? 










Toppy doesn't care, he's quite happy in his box which is getting worn and falling to pieces so will soon have to go


----------



## ewelsh

Recycling


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I wish we had smelly-vision. I need to sniff all the cats.


----------



## Summercat

^^^  really?


----------



## Jaf

Geri greater ginge and Lori lesser ginge all comfy. Can't remake the bed!


----------



## Dumpling

Summercat said:


> ^^^  really?


Don't you like sniffing cats? They smell so good!!


----------



## jadeh31

Ivy doesn't normally come and sit on my lap but last night we had progress!


----------



## davea

Calm


----------



## Psygon

More pics later from Jammy's day at a show :-D


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> More pics later from Jammy's day at a show :-D
> 
> View attachment 375349


I will wait for all the rosettes she will win


----------



## ewelsh

jadeh31 said:


> Ivy doesn't normally come and sit on my lap but last night we had progress!
> View attachment 375344


Good girl Ivy, lovely progress x



davea said:


> Calm


Pretty!


----------



## Summercat

@Dumpling 
No:Hilarious
They don't have a bad odor as dogs sometimes can to me but I don't make an effort to sniff them particularly.


----------



## Summercat

@jadeh31 
Nice to see Ivymore pics of her and Odin please.

@Psygon 
How did Jammys show go?


----------



## Psygon

Summercat said:


> @jadeh31
> Nice to see Ivymore pics of her and Odin please.
> 
> @Psygon
> How did Jammys show go?


It's still going on  will post up some results when we are on our way home :-D


----------



## Dumpling

Summercat said:


> @Dumpling
> No:Hilarious
> They don't have a bad odor as dogs sometimes can to me but I don't make an effort to sniff them particularly.


You're missing out! 

I sniff my horse a lot too, she always smells really nice! Maybe I'm just a crazy pet sniffer? :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Dumpling said:


> You're missing out!
> 
> I sniff my horse a lot too, she always smells really nice! Maybe I'm just a crazy pet sniffer? :Hilarious:Hilarious


You and me both!!
Tummies are great and so are feet (especially sweaty paws) and even bots on occasion!!


----------



## Summercat

Maybe you guys are smelling something I am not :Bookworm
I did always think horses smelled nice but did not sniff them, just the odor being around them.


----------



## Dumpling

huckybuck said:


> You and me both!!
> Tummies are great and so are feet (especially sweaty paws) and even bots on occasion!!


Ooo I like sniffing cat feet, the always smell like biscuits/popcorn!


----------



## Dumpling

Gorgeous boy warming his toes on the radiator :Cat


----------



## SbanR

Dumpling said:


> You're missing out!
> 
> I sniff my horse a lot too, she always smells really nice! Maybe I'm just a crazy pet sniffer? :Hilarious:Hilarious


You have company I love burying my face into Jessie, Ollie and taking a deep breath or two, or three They smell gorgeous and the smell changes, depending upon where they've been n what they've been up to


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad I'm not the only one. I only get away with a little sniff of the top of Oscar's head from time to time - but maybe one day I'll be able to sniff his fluffy little tummy


----------



## Cully

Dumpling said:


> Ooo I like sniffing cat feet, the always smell like biscuits/popcorn!


Doesn't it depend on what they've recently trodden in?


----------



## Tawny75

One paw up while hugging a kickeroo and sleeping - yep!


----------



## Joy84

I was looking for a new frenzy attachment today and found this tunnel from £shop... I can't remember why I bought two of them, never opened them.
I thought it would be useless being so silly small ...
Phoebe loves it!!


----------



## ebonycat

Dumpling said:


> Ooo I like sniffing cat feet, the always smell like biscuits/popcorn!


I love sniffing Ebony's & Alfie's feet (they are indoor kitties though), tops of their heads are nice too. But saying that I love the smell of Lady dog too & kissing all their bellies.
Oh smelling & kissing my ratties especially the boys


----------



## Summercat

Got a new toy


----------



## Psygon

Summercat said:


> Got a new toy
> View attachment 375464


I know I am looking at the new toy... But I got distracted. Love your wall paper :-D


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> I was looking for a new frenzy attachment today and found this tunnel from £shop... I can't remember why I bought two of them, never opened them.
> I thought it would be useless being so silly small ...
> Phoebe loves it!!
> View attachment 375400
> View attachment 375401


Maybe she thinks it's a shopping bag with an entrance AND an exit. Certainly something for those back legs to kick at lol.


----------



## Cully

I'm about to pounce on Mousey because...








I can't resist his lovely long tail. Bliss!


----------



## SuboJvR

Posing for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## SuboJvR

Remember Joey's little cat tree that he didn't like?

We rearranged the study, he seems to approve now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello gorgeous boy  Beautiful loaf there too.


----------



## Summercat

@Psygon 
Thanks! But can't take credit, that goes to our landlady.


----------



## Tawny75

Hooman, I will come and join you when I am good and ready, until then I shall stay here and watch.


----------



## Summercat

@Tawny75 
Her white looks striking next to the black, love her little socks:Cat


----------



## Charity

Tawny75 said:


> Hooman, I will come and join you when I am good and ready, until then I shall stay here and watch.
> View attachment 375506


I love that tiny smut under her nose


----------



## Charity

Watching a magpie on the roof









then we got distracted


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie saw the photos of Egyptian cat statues and was quite impressed. She is not as slenderly built as those Mau cats but she tries to imitate their elegant posture anyway.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 375554
> 
> 
> Annie saw the photos of Egyptian cat statues and was quite impressed. She is not as slenderly built as those Mau cats but she tries to imitate their elegant posture anyway.


She's absolutely beautiful, *and *elegant. Gorgeous girl


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 375554
> 
> 
> Annie saw the photos of Egyptian cat statues and was quite impressed. She is not as slenderly built as those Mau cats but she tries to imitate their elegant posture anyway.


And she's succeeded! She looks very elegant here!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> She's absolutely beautiful, *and *elegant. Gorgeous girl





Trixie1 said:


> And she's succeeded! She looks very elegant here!


Thanks you two, I do agree but might be considered biased.


----------



## jadeh31

Full skirted loaf


----------



## Psygon

That moment when Jammy cones proudly into the room with an opened toy and you realise you have no idea where it came from...


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Whompingwillow

'My new fwend'


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> That moment when Jammy cones proudly into the room with an opened toy and you realise you have no idea where it came from...
> 
> View attachment 375573


Oh DO let us know when you get to the bottom of the mystery:Hilarious


----------



## Dumpling

You can't really tell from a picture, but she was kneading the stones on the path! She always kneads the ground when she's happy, it's very cute!


----------



## Summercat

@Dumpling 
Cute!

@huckybuck 
Nice photo! I like black and white + sepia for photos.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Oh DO let us know when you get to the bottom of the mystery:Hilarious


my neighbour had a similar problem with her cat Rooney, when she mentioned it to me I was able to clear up the mystery - Rooney was sneaking into my place when Bertie was outside and 'stealing' his home made cat nip toys  I solved the problem by making Rooney some catnip "pillows" of his own


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> Oh DO let us know when you get to the bottom of the mystery:Hilarious


It's odd because it's not typically the type of toy I would buy, but given they are all indoor she must have found it somewhere in the house.

I did get a suggestion maybe she pinched it from a cat show 

I do wonder if maybe someone gave it to me and I just put it away somewhere and forgot about it. Let's hope that's the case and the Tonks haven't figured out how to get out of the house, on to the bus and down to Pets at Home while I'm at work!!


----------



## Charity

Off for a walk round his estate. There are so many leaves which have fallen off the tree over the weekend which are the same colour as Toppy so when he sits amongst them, I can't see him.


----------



## ewelsh

I have millions of Toppy’s in my garden then 

From now on I shall enjoy raking up the Toppy leaves 

Great botty Toppy :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Off for a walk round his estate. There are so many leaves which have fallen off the tree over the weekend which are the same colour as Toppy so when he sits amongst them, I can't see him.
> 
> View attachment 375627
> 
> 
> View attachment 375628


What a lovely bot bot you have there Toppy, such a sweet boy :Kiss


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> It's odd because it's not typically the type of toy I would buy, but given they are all indoor she must have found it somewhere in the house.
> 
> I did get a suggestion maybe she pinched it from a cat show
> 
> I do wonder if maybe someone gave it to me and I just put it away somewhere and forgot about it. Let's hope that's the case and the Tonks haven't figured out how to get out of the house, on to the bus and down to Pets at Home while I'm at work!!


Wouldn't put it past your lot Psygon


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo playing the tin whistle








Dirty face saffi on her favourite bed purring away








Queen in her highest throne appreciating the calm








Love these two so very much


----------



## Willow_Warren

Psygon said:


> Let's hope that's the case and the Tonks haven't figured out how to get out of the house, on to the bus and down to Pets at Home while I'm at work!!


Either that or you might need to consider changing the password on your computer, tablet, phone etc

Hannah


----------



## LeArthur

Someone's fallen asleep on me with his face in his tail


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey the pest pawing at the TV again


----------



## SuboJvR

Aren't I pretty...


----------



## Joy84

Phoebe loafing on her mini tree


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Core of steel, Phoebe, to loaf so well on something so small


----------



## Citruspips

Please mum stop taking photos and just give me my Dreamies


----------



## Summercat

Last night


----------



## Joy84

Mrs Funkin said:


> Core of steel, Phoebe, to loaf so well on something so small


Honestly, that tree is ridiculous!
I bought it for £1 at a carboot sale few years ago intending it for the Scratching Post ...
Brought it home and Phoebe was like "OMG! This is AMAZING! I LOVE IT!" 

And so it stayed and is loved ever since!


----------



## Cully

Citruspips said:


> View attachment 375653
> Please mum stop taking photos and just give me my Dreamies


Ooh, I love a meerkat pose


----------



## Dumpling

Someone's on the cat drugs early this morning!


----------



## Cully

Moo is feeling a little shy this morning


----------



## Tawny75

Making friends on the tree.


----------



## Erenya

My gorgeous girl


----------



## ewelsh

Sink inspector


----------



## Tawny75

Lily loaf anyone?


----------



## Charity

Lots of beautiful pics this morning xx


----------



## Dumpling

Athena on a post!


----------



## Cully

Dumpling said:


> View attachment 375719
> 
> Athena on a post!


Is she on look out duty?


----------



## Tawny75

Dumpling said:


> View attachment 375719
> 
> Athena on a post!


If there was snow on the ground that could be a Christmas card!


----------



## Dumpling

Cully said:


> Is she on look out duty?


Keeping an eye on all the cheeky chickens! :Chicken


----------



## SuboJvR

I swear he's only doing this because he overheard my other half saying we can sell this tree now he has the big one


----------



## Summercat

Hello sunshine


----------



## Dumpling

Summercat said:


> Hello sunshine
> View attachment 375741


He's just so adorable!


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey seems genuinely perplexed by shiny surfaces...

Musketeer alert @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwwww, look at him! “En guarde” said Joey, as the unknown black and white beast stared back at him...”Oh, hang on a minute...”


----------



## Whompingwillow

Tawny75 said:


> Lily loaf anyone?
> View attachment 375698


Lilly is so cute, how are they getting on?


----------



## huckybuck

It's all mine!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Sink inspector
> 
> View attachment 375690
> 
> View attachment 375691


Ooh I love sinks!!! 
Esp white ones!!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 375776
> 
> 
> It's all mine!!!!!


Awwwww that is sooooo sweet :Kiss


----------



## Charity

"Keep away or I'll zap you with my death ray eyes"









Having one of her nervous nibbles, drives me crazy









Don't you touch my toys









"Is my tongue clean?"


----------



## SuboJvR

So around 3.30am last night I started hearing a weird noise at the foot of the bed. I sat up and peaked over and saw a little shape. Mr JvR was awake by this point so I said, I'm sorry I need to turn the light on.

Joey was busy nesting into the laundry basket, rustling my running jacket around, looking very pleased with himself purring away like a mad thing!!


----------



## Britt

Weather is too cold to stay outside


----------



## Tawny75

Oooh Hooman is home that means treats on the back of the sofa.


----------



## Charity

Tawny75 said:


> Oooh Hooman is home that means treats on the back of the sofa.
> View attachment 375859


I just love seeing them together so soon, its great


----------



## Psygon

What's for dinner? Teddy burrito :-D


----------



## jadeh31

Obsessed with the new David Attenborough show


----------



## Tawny75

jadeh31 said:


> Obsessed with the new David Attenborough show
> View attachment 375885


Mine is a West Wing fan.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Catnip pillow


----------



## huckybuck

Slipper fetish!!


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
There is a new cats in shoes thread


----------



## Willow_Warren

Bath before bed



















The light is poor for photos

Hannah


----------



## Jesthar

SuboJvR said:


> So around 3.30am last night I started hearing a weird noise at the foot of the bed. I sat up and peaked over and saw a little shape. Mr JvR was awake by this point so I said, I'm sorry I need to turn the light on.
> 
> Joey was busy nesting into the laundry basket, rustling my running jacket around, looking very pleased with himself purring away like a mad thing!!
> 
> View attachment 375846
> View attachment 375847
> View attachment 375848


I also have a basket case tonight...


----------



## Summercat

Lazy days


----------



## Cully

I bought this today as it's getting colder and as Moo loves to sit on the window sill and watch the world go by, I decided she deserved a nice warm fleecy bed to laze/snooze.








Honestly, if they made them in my size I'd be first in the queue.
It's got really thick fleece and a removable cushion.

Unfortunately.......








Moo's got the hump and won't even go in it:Arghh.


----------



## Summercat

@Cully
That bed looks super comfy!
I bought Biggles a round fleecy type bed last Christmas. He hasn't used it much but the kitten loves the softness. (Not the one in the pic above).
Try moving your new one to a different windowsill, so she has an option in different areas. Make sure the opening faces outside, so she has a view outdoors.
Biggles does prefer the type Missy is laying in.


----------



## Tawny75

@Summercat Mine don't even use any sort of bed! Lily likes the back of the sofa and Severus sleeps in my bed.


----------



## Summercat

@Tawny75 
It depends, sometimes location, warmth, light and view all come into play.
They do sleep on our bed, usually in the eve. 
I have laid blankets and cushions in places Biggles likes. He has a soft blanket on the chest of drawers in our bedroom and cushions on his favorite window spots.
Granted, last flat, we had heated floors in some rooms and then the floor was favorite.


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> @Cully
> That bed looks super comfy!
> I bought Biggles a round fleecy type bed last Christmas. He hasn't used it much but the kitten loves the softness. (Not the one in the pic above).
> Try moving your new one to a different windowsill, so she has an option in different areas. Make sure the opening faces outside, so she has a view outdoors.
> Biggles does prefer the type Missy is laying in.


Only got the one window sill to use.
I've already got is facing outside, it was only facing inwards to take the photo.
Moo is very slow to accept new things so I'm expecting her to take her time before deciding she likes it 
I was thinking of putting the new removable inner pad in her old bed to transfer her smell to it, when she's not using it. Then put it back in the new bed and hope curiosity will get the better of her. Fingers crossed


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I bought this today as it's getting colder and as Moo loves to sit on the window sill and watch the world go by, I decided she deserved a nice warm fleecy bed to laze/snooze.
> View attachment 375948
> 
> Honestly, if they made them in my size I'd be first in the queue.
> It's got really thick fleece and a removable cushion.
> 
> Unfortunately.......
> View attachment 375950
> 
> Moo's got the hump and won't even go in it:Arghh.


Have you tried the usual recommendation? Place your smelly nightie in the new bed. Or perhaps one of Misty's blankets. It might still take weeks/months for her to accept it


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Have you tried the usual recommendation? Place your smelly nightie in the new bed. Or perhaps one of Misty's blankets. It might still take weeks/months for her to accept it


Smelly nightie!! I'll have you know I wash it every Christmas :Jawdrop.
Don't wear em, I'm a PJ gal lol.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Smelly nightie!! I'll have you know I wash it every Christmas :Jawdrop.
> Don't wear em, I'm a PJ gal lol.


Even better! The smelly bottoms of your pj then

Please note. I didn't suggest your smelly nik-niks!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Even better! The smelly bottoms of your pj then
> 
> Please note. I didn't suggest your smelly nik-niks!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Who sez I wear niks?  :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Excuse me, too much information :Jawdrop :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

The little, skinny 18 year old cat, who lives at the bottom of our road, has now taken to walking up to the top near us every day, sometimes more, and turning into the next road, which is a lot busier than ours. Yesterday, we watched her walking all the way back down, then about 20 minutes later, back she comes again. I've tried taking her home several times but as her owners won't keep her in, she just keeps coming back. My OH saw her two roads away the other day. She's now wearing a large tag I noticed yesterday as she was always being taken to the vets by people thinking she was a stray. I do fear for her safety though.


----------



## PetloverJo

She's such a diva this one.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> The little, skinny 18 year old cat, who lives at the bottom of our road, has now taken to walking up to the top near us every day, sometimes more, and turning into the next road, which is a lot busier than ours. Yesterday, we watched her walking all the way back down, then about 20 minutes later, back she comes again. I've tried taking her home several times but as her owners won't keep her in, she just keeps coming back. My OH saw her two roads away the other day. She's now wearing a large tag I noticed yesterday as she was always being taken to the vets by people thinking she was a stray. I do fear for her safety though.
> 
> View attachment 375967
> 
> 
> View attachment 375968


There's a white and black male who hangs around here. He's a bit battered looking and skinnier than I like, but nobody seems to know where he's from. He passes through in the morning and goes back the same way at night, so I'm presuming he has a home.
He went missing for a while and I was really worried about him, so imagine my delight when I saw him yesterday and he looks a different cat. Lovely coat and definitely put weight on 
I'm really hoping he has now found a good home. He deserves it.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Who sez I wear niks?  :Hilarious


THONGS?!!!!:Woot


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> The little, skinny 18 year old cat, who lives at the bottom of our road, has now taken to walking up to the top near us every day, sometimes more, and turning into the next road, which is a lot busier than ours. Yesterday, we watched her walking all the way back down, then about 20 minutes later, back she comes again. I've tried taking her home several times but as her owners won't keep her in, she just keeps coming back. My OH saw her two roads away the other day. She's now wearing a large tag I noticed yesterday as she was always being taken to the vets by people thinking she was a stray. I do fear for her safety though.
> 
> View attachment 375967
> 
> 
> View attachment 375968


Poor old girl. Looks to have a nasty bald patch on her undercarriage? More visible in second photo


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> THONGS?!!!!:Woot


More like Bridget Jones these days :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

She has stripes and sharp teeth, she is a tiger! 









Luckily a cuddly one.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, look how tall I am! I can reach all the way up here and balance on a window sill too!"


----------



## Tawny75

Sleepy cat, playing cat.


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> I bought this today as it's getting colder and as Moo loves to sit on the window sill and watch the world go by, I decided she deserved a nice warm fleecy bed to laze/snooze.
> View attachment 375948
> 
> Honestly, if they made them in my size I'd be first in the queue.
> It's got really thick fleece and a removable cushion.
> 
> Unfortunately.......
> View attachment 375950
> 
> Moo's got the hump and won't even go in it:Arghh.


It's gorgeous!!!!!

I second the dirty pants but failing that take the cushion to bed with you for a few nights!! In a week or so I bet she's using it!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"My precious!" Thought Jiggs "One catnip toy to rule them all!"


----------



## popcornsmum

Maybe it was the fireworks, maybe a full moon, maybe it was just Popcorn being Popcorn but she's back to her old self right now - mischievous and playful! (Altho as I type this she's just jumped on the bed and whacked OH round the head with her paw!) anyway here's one of her earlier on!


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> It's gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> I second the dirty pants but failing that take the cushion to bed with you for a few nights!! In a week or so I bet she's using it!


I slept with it last night. It has that lovely NEW smell. No wonder Moo hates it. She's bound to like it when it smells a bit manky:Wacky


----------



## Gallifreyangirl




----------



## Summercat

Hello king Jiggs


----------



## Summercat




----------



## Psygon

Gallifreyangirl said:


> View attachment 376067


So stealing this...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow @Summercat Mr Pickles looks like he has really long legs!


----------



## Charity

Just chillin' this afternoon


----------



## Psygon

Teddy with his teeny CK teddy :Cat


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Teddy with his teeny CK teddy :Cat
> 
> View attachment 376094


:Hilarious Love that picture


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oneinamillion said:


> "My precious!" Thought Jiggs "One catnip toy to rule them all!"
> View attachment 376014
> 
> View attachment 376015


Your Jiggs is soooooo like my Bertie - they could be twins !! Bertie is just as protective of his cat nip toys too


----------



## Summercat

@Psygon 
Awesome pic!

@Mrs Funkin 
Jack looks really grown in a lot of pics but his teethies say most likely 3.5 months. His vet says he will be a big cat.


----------



## Jaf

Lori, Jackie, Geri and Sausage. Keeping warm and safe.

Woody, Ollie, Choccy and Mari are in the other room.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Bertie'sMum i agree Jiggs does look like Bertie's twin.


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wow @Summercat Mr Pickles looks like he has really long legs!


I love it when kittens/young cats are in their gangly leg phase :-D


----------



## Britt

The IKEA cat


----------



## jadeh31

Lord and lady. All they need is a pipe and slippers I think


----------



## Cully

jadeh31 said:


> Lord and lady. All they need is a pipe and slippers I think
> View attachment 376122


I hope you have somewhere comfy to sit too.


----------



## Cully

She has distanced herself as far as physically possible from her new bed today, at the opposite end of the room.
I'm sure if I had brought a strange cat home to live with her it would have received a more welcome response.
Oh Moo, what *am I *going to do with you!!


----------



## Summercat

@jadeh31 
They look beautiful


----------



## Charity

jadeh31 said:


> Lord and lady. All they need is a pipe and slippers I think
> View attachment 376122


Where are you sitting?


----------



## jadeh31

Cully said:


> I hope you have somewhere comfy to sit too.


Im on the floor! Jokes I have the sofa


----------



## jadeh31

Charity said:


> Where are you sitting?


Thankfully I'm on the sofa across from them. Unlike when they go on my bed and I have nowhere to sleep!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Britt said:


> The IKEA cat
> View attachment 376118


Which section of Ikea ????????????????


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Amazing Box, How sweet the sound
That saved a wretch like me
I once was lost, but now am found (in a box!)
T'was blind but now I see (a box!)" hummed Jiggs


----------



## huckybuck

Gallifreyangirl said:


> View attachment 376067





Psygon said:


> So stealing this...
> 
> View attachment 376080


Ok need to know 
How do you do this??
Love it!!


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> Ok need to know
> How do you do this??
> Love it!!


Go to www.breakyourownnews.com


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny is very happy about her new cushion.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Gone to bed with his very tolerant birdy friend


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I'll just have a little lie down next to you here. See, it's ever so nice in this sunbeam...and I've had my lunch as I didn't eat much brekkie...zzzzzz..."


----------



## LJC675

Good, you iz home at last. We iz going to help wiv the unpacking:









I sitz on this so you can't use it again:


----------



## ewelsh

Welcome home, lovely to have you back!


----------



## Psygon

Cat wheel racing.. :O


----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> Cat wheel racing.. :O
> 
> View attachment 376215


Woah that is amazing!!!


----------



## LJC675

I haz now moved to a supervisory position:


----------



## Jaf

Still raining. The constant fear of flooding is getting me down. Headache turned into a migraine so the cats were happy keeping me company in bed. I'm finally getting up (I did get up to feed cats and have a bit of toast).

Choccy, Lori and Geri. (I'm under the girls!)


----------



## ewelsh

Sorry your having a migraine @Jaf x


----------



## ebonycat

Jaf said:


> Still raining. The constant fear of flooding is getting me down. Headache turned into a migraine so the cats were happy keeping me company in bed. I'm finally getting up (I did get up to feed cats and have a bit of toast).
> 
> Choccy, Lori and Geri. (I'm under the girls!)
> 
> View attachment 376238


I didn't 'like' the fear of flooding, I liked for the cats keeping you company.
I hope you don't get flooded & all stay safe. 
Also hope your head clears x


----------



## Jesthar

Father, forgive me, for I have eaten my sister's breakfast as well as my own... #sorrynotsorry


----------



## LJC675

Slightly cheating the rules (only 1 pic in the last 24 hours) but one of those comparisons:

Suter with daddy today (sleepy after the journey home from Florida)








Baby Suter with Daddy last May:


----------



## Charity

Hope you feel better soon @Jaf with the help of your dedicated nurses though two are asleep on the job


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Tawny75

These two are making me smile today.


----------



## Summercat

Like the comparison pic @LJC675 !

Lou Lou looks sweet @ewelsh :Cat


----------



## oliviarussian

Psygon said:


> Cat wheel racing.. :O
> 
> View attachment 376215


Who's winning?


----------



## ewelsh

Summercat said:


> Like the comparison pic @LJC675 !
> 
> Lou Lou looks *sweet* @ewelsh :Cat


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Loulou could never be described as sweet!  But thank you I will pass the message on!


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny has caught a rat- I always thought they were Annie's job, but apparently both haven't yet heard that cats don't usually hunt for rats as they are too tough for cats.:Wideyed

















The rat was dead already when Bonny brought it in- I wouldn't have let her play with it, cannot watch it suffer.


----------



## Jesthar

This is an absolute miracle! Charlie-girl NEVER tolerates Lorelei in close proximity for more than a minute or two, but for the last half an hour this has been my view:


























This has survived three changes of position from Lorelei, and Charlie-girl has even sat up, given Lori a good sniff, and then laid back down! I want a cuppa, but I don't want to move in case I break the spell...

ETA Lorelei got bored and went off to investigate something at the hour mark. Charlie-girl still hasn't moved


----------



## Cully

I went to bed with the cushion last night and have been sat on it most of the day.
Was it worth it?
Yay!!








Moo sniffed at her new bed so I quickly slipped the cushion back in. Two minutes later she was in and kneading it, then curled for an afternoon siesta.
Yes. Success!


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> Cat wheel racing.. :O
> 
> View attachment 376215


You have 2 cat wheels???
TWO??????


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> You have 2 cat wheels???
> TWO??????


My thoughts exactly HB. I don't have room for even one:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Saturday night snooze


----------



## huckybuck

The back leg thing..


----------



## Psygon

oliviarussian said:


> Who's winning?


Jammy! She's young and has more energy hahah


----------



## catzz

Kiera


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> You have 2 cat wheels???
> TWO??????


We will probably only have one eventually. The original one is now 5 years old and very noisy. The new one so much quieter. I am thinking about donating the old one, but for now we have two


----------



## Whompingwillow

"You are going nowhere without me, human"

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









"I mean it!"

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I've been told...

I'm sure I put mt pen in there somewhere...


----------



## Torin.

Elevated kitchen litter tray so Moril can go in peace vs dog in his face! Been trying to work out where to have his 2nd litter tray for ages now, but kept being thwarted by dog being same size as cat. He's already used it twice  Eventual plan is to keep the bags of spare litter in the blanket chest, but for now there's rodent hammocks in there.


----------



## Loki&Baelish

Bedtime


----------



## Willow_Warren

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 376263
> 
> 
> View attachment 376262
> 
> 
> View attachment 376264


Oohhh.. I like your blind too 



ChaosCat said:


> Bonny has caught a rat- I always thought they were Annie's job, but apparently both haven't yet heard that cats don't usually hunt for rats as they are too tough for cats.:Wideyed
> 
> View attachment 376284
> View attachment 376285
> 
> 
> The rat was dead already when Bonny brought it in- I wouldn't have let her play with it, cannot watch it suffer.


Someone should have told my old cat willow that, she caught (and killed but never ate) plenty, babies but adults as well! I also found a dead stoat outside the cat flap once, which was more than a little scary.

Hannah


----------



## Willow_Warren

I really should get on and if quite like some breakfast but some kitty I'd keeping my lap warm and it seems a shame to disturb










Hannah


----------



## SbanR

Torin. said:


> Elevated kitchen litter tray so Moril can go in peace vs dog in his face! Been trying to work out where to have his 2nd litter tray for ages now, but kept being thwarted by dog being same size as cat. He's already used it twice  Eventual plan is to keep the bags of spare litter in the blanket chest, but for now there's rodent hammocks in there.


Can't dog still jump up to use the tray?


----------



## Cully

Loki&Baelish said:


> Bedtime
> View attachment 376353


That is sooo sweet. Are they so close when awake?


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is having a wash at the window.








Meanwhile I have misplaced Bonny somehow.


----------



## ChaosCat

Big Foot


----------



## Willow_Warren

Just stollen this photo from my sisters Facebook!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 376378
> Just stollen this photo from my sisters Facebook!


Caption -
"Stay still while I wash behind your ears !"


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey has quite a set routine now.

There's the question mark over whether we get woken in the middle of the night (last night I just KNEW he didn't have enough food down so he did, but the night before he slept right through!) but then it's..

(Timings will vary depending on whether I have to go to work!!)

0630 wake up mum, miaow miaow
0700 cuddles with mum in bed
0730 Joey goes back to bed on his hammock
0800 we go downstairs together, breakfast for both
0830 playtime!!!! Usually involving cat tree, pinky bear and kitty boinks in the morning










And then when he runs out of steam:


----------



## Psygon

Ted and Jammy


----------



## Psygon

SuboJvR said:


> Joey has quite a set routine now.
> 
> There's the question mark over whether we get woken in the middle of the night (last night I just KNEW he didn't have enough food down so he did, but the night before he slept right through!) but then it's..
> 
> (Timings will vary depending on whether I have to go to work!!)
> 
> 0630 wake up mum, miaow miaow
> 0700 cuddles with mum in bed
> 0730 Joey goes back to bed on his hammock
> 0800 we go downstairs together, breakfast for both
> 0830 playtime!!!! Usually involving cat tree, pinky bear and kitty boinks in the morning
> 
> View attachment 376386
> 
> 
> And then when he runs out of steam:
> 
> View attachment 376383
> 
> 
> View attachment 376384
> 
> 
> View attachment 376385


I always wonder if Joey is ever the right way up.. he loves showing off his tummy :-D


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> Big Foot
> 
> View attachment 376376


Fab pic


----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> Ted and Jammy
> View attachment 376390


Oh I love that, should be blown up on the wall


----------



## SuboJvR

Psygon said:


> I always wonder if Joey is ever the right way up.. he loves showing off his tummy :-D


He likes baiting me! 

He usually does sleep all sprawled out. I know loads of peoples' kittens do when they are tiny but they seem to grow out of it, Joey not so much, but then he has only had us to copy 

Sometimes he does curl into a ball (he's curled up on his cat tree just now, or he was..) but not too often.

And since we got his hammock bed he's just doing it more and more, and on the small cat tree above too, he loves to lay on his back in those! Weirdly he started using his little tree after my hubby was talking about giving it away or selling it once we got the big one.


----------



## Psygon

SuboJvR said:


> He likes baiting me!
> 
> He usually does sleep all sprawled out. I know loads of peoples' kittens do when they are tiny but they seem to grow out of it, Joey not so much, but then he has only had us to copy
> 
> Sometimes he does curl into a ball (he's curled up on his cat tree just now, or he was..) but not too often.
> 
> And since we got his hammock bed he's just doing it more and more, and on the small cat tree above too, he loves to lay on his back in those! Weirdly he started using his little tree after my hubby was talking about giving it away or selling it once we got the big one.


heheh, that's cute  I like the idea that he's doing it to copy you


----------



## Psygon

OH: Have you seen the disinfectant?
Me: Nope, maybe Jammy knows tho


----------



## SuboJvR

Psygon said:


> heheh, that's cute  I like the idea that he's doing it to copy you


See auntie @Psygon i sit like a normal kitty

















(This is Joey in the bed section of his "XL" cat tree, btw. I have a giant kitten)


----------



## Summercat

So tiny when curled up


----------



## Psygon

Summercat said:


> So tiny when curled up
> View attachment 376405


So tiny and oh so cute!


----------



## Dozeybird95

Box cat


----------



## Dumpling

Having a wash this afternoon!


----------



## SuboJvR

Well that didn't last long 

We have just been playing chase up and down the living room. Time for a breather


----------



## Dumpling

Psygon said:


> OH: Have you seen the disinfectant?
> Me: Nope, maybe Jammy knows tho
> 
> View attachment 376402


Aw! Hector's a shoulder cat, he does enjoy getting involved with everything whilst sat there!


----------



## Charity

No waking these two up tonight


----------



## Psygon

Dumpling said:


> Aw! Hector's a shoulder cat, he does enjoy getting involved with everything whilst sat there!


Jammy isn't much of a jumper, unless my partners shoulder is looking tempting. Then she leaps happily up 

She can get quite comfy


----------



## Psygon

SuboJvR said:


> Well that didn't last long
> 
> We have just been playing chase up and down the living room. Time for a breather
> 
> View attachment 376420


Return of the tummy! :-D


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> No waking these two up tonight
> 
> View attachment 376424
> 
> 
> View attachment 376426
> 
> 
> View attachment 376425


That's big love!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> No waking these two up tonight
> 
> View attachment 376424
> 
> 
> View attachment 376426
> 
> 
> View attachment 376425


What a gorgeous photo of these two snuggled up togetherx


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> No waking these two up tonight
> 
> View attachment 376424
> 
> 
> View attachment 376426
> 
> 
> View attachment 376425


That second pic is sooo cute!


----------



## Charity

There's a lot more love on Bunty's side, like most girl/boy relationships


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jiggs looking sleepy


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> No waking these two up tonight
> 
> View attachment 376424
> 
> 
> View attachment 376426
> 
> 
> View attachment 376425


It must be catching... I know I post lots of pics of them sleeping but it is what they do best.


----------



## TriTri

The sun was shining today on sweet Tessy.


----------



## Shrike

Brooke giving the Kong Kicker a going over this evening:


----------



## Whompingwillow

Guess who is king


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi was having so much fun with a ball I made out of HER hair...  silly monkey, and very cute..
























And on a similar silly idea of fun theme....adore this polar bear








Meanwhile the Duke will know no such nonsense


----------



## Jcatbird

Dolly doesn't seem to care that the cat tree is a bit small for an extra large kittiy.


----------



## Smuge

They all did really well at the show, but the floofs are all glad to be back in their kingdom


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## SuboJvR

Good morning, friends!


----------



## Tawny75

SuboJvR said:


> Good morning, friends!
> 
> View attachment 376485


Good morning to you too


----------



## idris

I ain't moving soon


----------



## Polly_P

Please say a big hello to our 9 week old baby boy. He arrived Sunday a little scared but today he is full of energy.


----------



## SbanR

Hello baby. What's your name?


----------



## Charity

What do you want now, I'm trying to sleep?









OK, just this one close up 









Now leave me alone, I'm going to make my bed a bit more tatty









I don't want a photo taken, I'm not in the mood









Oh, too late, you've done it









Maybe just one more then, how's this?


----------



## SbanR

Darling Toppy. He does look fed up bless him.

Ollie's up to his monkey tricks again


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Darling Toppy. He does look fed up bless him.
> 
> View attachment 376506
> View attachment 376507


Its because he can't go out and nobody wants to play with him at the moment 

Ollie's getting very skilled at his tree climbing


----------



## SuboJvR

Polly_P said:


> Please say a big hello to our 9 week old baby boy. He arrived Sunday a little scared but today he is full of energy.
> 
> View attachment 376490
> View attachment 376491


Can I suggest you just get him vet checked ASAP just to be on the safe side?  He looks so very cute, but whether it's the picture quality or not I think I can spot some black specks in his ear which _may_ be mite/flea related. At such a young age, it's probably best to get him weighed at the vet to be dosed for flea treatment just to be on the safe side


----------



## Charity

Polly_P said:


> Please say a big hello to our 9 week old baby boy. He arrived Sunday a little scared but today he is full of energy.
> 
> View attachment 376490
> View attachment 376491


He's a sweetie and looks a happy little chap


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Ollie is looking gorgeous :Cat


----------



## Polly_P

SuboJvR said:


> Can I suggest you just get him vet checked ASAP just to be on the safe side?  He looks so very cute, but whether it's the picture quality or not I think I can spot some black specks in his ear which _may_ be mite/flea related. At such a young age, it's probably best to get him weighed at the vet to be dosed for flea treatment just to be on the safe side


Thank you, I actually made an appointment for later today so will mention that.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Its because he can't go out and nobody wants to play with him at the moment
> 
> Ollie's getting very skilled at his tree climbing


He keeps running up the trees then goes out to the very end n tramples around so that the branch sways up n down. Even more fun when there's a strong wind, makes the branch sway sideways too

Why aren't you playing with Toppy, instead of snapping photos?


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> He keeps running up the trees then goes out to the very end n tramples around so that the branch sways up n down. Even more fun when there's a strong wind, makes the branch sway sideways too
> 
> Why aren't you playing with Toppy, instead of snapping photos?


Uum  no, can't think of a good excuse :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## LJC675

Charity said:


> Uum  no, can't think of a good excuse :Shamefullyembarrased


Ha, ha, rumbled :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LJC675

Best thing I've seen so far from Amazon in the Black Friday Sale:


----------



## Dumpling

LJC675 said:


> Best thing I've seen so far from Amazon in the Black Friday Sale:
> View attachment 376552


I want one!!


----------



## huckybuck

Legs out back!

She looks like she's been superimposed onto the carpet lol.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 376569
> 
> 
> Legs out back!
> 
> She looks like she's been superimposed onto the carpet lol.


What a gorgeous carpet colour.


----------



## Britt

A Doc







Martens cat anyone?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo is stoned this morning. He doesn't believe I'm offering hum a trip outside before 7.30am.. 
















First time he hasn't come running! For the record


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey is SO clever.

First off - hubby got a telling off coz he was 'supervising' and this isn't exactly 100% safe but all is well.

We had left the Da Bird toy on the coffee table last night, folded up (Mr JvR was meant to put it away yesterday).

Joey and I had morning snuggles then I went for a shower. When I came out the shower I said, what's that? (Glasses not on).

Joey had picked up Da Bird feather first I assume and carried it all the way upstairs then was rolling around "play with meeeee!!!"

I suppose the stick isn't THAT heavy but I'm still annoyed/equally amazed at the cleverness of my little boy










Joey 1, Husband 0.


----------



## Cully

Bang goes my plan to get up early this morning. I can't bear to disturb my welcome little bed fellow.








She doesn't sleep with me very often. She says I fidget too much lol


----------



## Tawny75

Lily is poised at the top of the stairs, now does she go down where food is or get up on the bed where Severus is?


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Lily is poised at the top of the stairs, now does she go down where food is or get up on the bed where Severus is?
> View attachment 376678
> View attachment 376679


What did she finally decide to do?


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> What did she finally decide to do?


 Went on the bed with Severus and then they had a mad 5 minutes chasing each other round the house. I went to work for some peace...lol


----------



## Dumpling

Athena in the leaves









A rare one of Athena and Leela together, they just ignore each other!









Not a cat, but my favourite hen, Flea :Chicken


----------



## Charity

I was going to sit down but its otherwise occupied. She doesn't often sit on my chair, she prefers OH's


----------



## Charity

Went to my friend's who runs a cat rescue this morning. This little silver tabby girl is completely deaf and partially sighted though you wouldn't know it, the way she rushes about, so my friend is keeping her. Saw lots of beautiful kittens,


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
That is a nice pic of Bunty:Cat


----------



## Jaf

Woody: "this is my sofa, mine all mine. You can't sit here".

Lori: "aren't you supposed to live outside?"

Woody: "ha ha ha"

Lori: "I'll just lie here on the floor then".


----------



## LJC675

Jaf said:


> Woody: "this is my sofa, mine all mine. You can't sit here".
> 
> Lori: "aren't you supposed to live outside?"
> 
> Woody: "ha ha ha"
> 
> Lori: "I'll just lie here on the floor then".
> 
> View attachment 376768


Blimey that is a long stretch


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Went to my friend's who runs a cat rescue this morning. This little silver tabby girl is completely deaf and partially sighted though you wouldn't know it, the way she rushes about, so my friend is keeping her. Saw lots of beautiful kittens,
> 
> View attachment 376741


Gosh I hope she's cat proofed!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## SuboJvR

Bought a new blanket for myself the other day from Tesco. It's very nice, so soft.

Anyway Joey took an immediate liking to it when I brought it home trying to chew it and hubby folded it up and put it on the sofa.

He found it..




























Guess I don't have a blanket for myself anymore!*

* I don't care at all. First night in ages he's sat on the sofa with me, I guess coz it's cold


----------



## SbanR

Having fun while mum freezes


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Gosh I hope she's cat proofed!! She's gorgeous!


No, her garden isn't catproofed , she says she never leaves the garden, she seems to know she mustn't go beyond. She's sitting on top of a huge cat tower in the photos. She was quite happy to be picked up and stroked. She had been found in the stairwell of a block of flats. I took all the unwanted Zooplus food Bunty and Toppy won't eat.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Lots of cardboard fun this morning


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny at the puzzle feeder.


----------



## Summercat

That is a nice puzzle feeder @ChaosCat


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Bonny at the puzzle feeder.
> View attachment 376972
> View attachment 376973


That looks interesting. How is she doing with it?


----------



## SuboJvR

ChaosCat said:


> Bonny at the puzzle feeder.
> View attachment 376972
> View attachment 376973


I need something like this. I was in the pet store today but they didn't have anything. Joey will do anything for treats, trouble is he's very clever so I'm not sure how long something would entertain him for!

Ooh I found it on Amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001O8L...=1007214&hvtargid=pla-352136074787&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Summercat

Playing with the pull on the lamp


----------



## LJC675

SuboJvR said:


> I need something like this. I was in the pet store today but they didn't have anything. Joey will do anything for treats, trouble is he's very clever so I'm not sure how long something would entertain him for!
> 
> Ooh I found it on Amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001O8L...=1007214&hvtargid=pla-352136074787&th=1&psc=1


 I use the nina ottosson puzzles for S&K. They range in difficulty so you can gradually get harder, they're very well made. I tend to use the dog ones. You can get them in Ebay etc:
https://www.nina-ottosson.com/


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> That looks interesting. How is she doing with it?


She loves it, as she knows how to get the treats out it's more about dexterity. I put very small treats into the narrow parts and XXL Cosma Snackies into the bowls, that makes it difficult.


----------



## Psygon

Jammy just returned from hunting in the kitchen. That will teach me for not cleaning up after dinner.


----------



## LeArthur

My OH went to give Arthur a tickle. Not sure what position he was in before!


----------



## lymorelynn

Chocolate puddings cooking nicely - 1 week to go


----------



## huckybuck

New table decoration.


----------



## Charity

Waiting patiently for someone to get his supper a while ago. Happily fed and gone to bed now.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Bonny at the puzzle feeder.
> View attachment 376972
> View attachment 376973






 (bit of an old video now! But we like this feeder too  especially saffi now)


----------



## huckybuck

Two got the price of one - another new table decoration!


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> Chocolate puddings cooking nicely - 1 week to go
> View attachment 376997


Ohhhh I can't wait to see photos of her gorgeous babies :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

My little tinker Alfie


----------



## SbanR

@huckybuck that's the very best decoration and the only one needed

@ChaosCat @Whompingwillow have yours ever got anything out of those little square shaped containers at the end? They're too small, even for Jessie and its supposed to have been designed by a cat person?


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> @huckybuck that's the very best decoration and the only one needed
> 
> @ChaosCat @Whompingwillow have yours ever got anything out of those little square shaped containers at the end? They're too small, even for Jessie and its supposed to have been designed by a cat person?


Yes I think so. Not sure how but if I left it over night it was always empty in the morning.... saffi is a VERY determined treat snacker ... little stops her being able. Maybe she uses claws? They both have big fluffy paws as well... mojo focuses his energy on getting angry at saffi, and so he rarely gets any lol! Clever but not so clever....


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Jammy just returned from hunting in the kitchen. That will teach me for not cleaning up after dinner.
> 
> View attachment 376993


What is it? It looks like a jumbo chip lol.


----------



## Tawny75

Just chilling by the laundry with my leg back....


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 377013
> 
> 
> New table decoration.


Ooh, where did you buy it? Can you get me one too?


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Yes I think so. Not sure how but if I left it over night it was always empty in the morning.... saffi is a VERY determined treat snacker ... little stops her being able. Maybe she uses claws? They both have big fluffy paws as well... mojo focuses his energy on getting angry at saffi, and so he rarely gets any lol! Clever but not so clever....


Well, according to the write up, they're supposed to use their tongue!??? I've seen mine lick at food in their bowls but those little squares! Must try your trick of leaving it out overnight but it would surely frustrate me to see it gone in the morning


----------



## Whompingwillow

After some coming home I love you stories, a saffi brush and mojo belly cuddle


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Well, according to the write up, they're supposed to use their tongue!??? I've seen mine lick at food in their bowls but those little squares! Must try your trick of leaving it out overnight but it would surely frustrate me to see it gone in the morning


I know what you mean haha they have secret skillz


----------



## SbanR

Chilling in his favourite tree, watching bird TV









Ollie must be teething again. At 7 months I'd thought he'd finished, but he's lost his appetite and started chomping on his wicker basket bed instead. So it's been replaced by a ZP box


----------



## Britt




----------



## SbanR

Right leg forward








Left leg forward








And a left over right


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Chilling in his favourite tree, watching bird TV
> 
> View attachment 377138
> 
> Ollie must be teething again. At 7 months I'd thought he'd finished, but he's lost his appetite and started chomping on his wicker basket bed instead. So it's been replaced by a ZP box
> 
> View attachment 377139


Good idea with the box lol. I absolutely love his super fluffy tail, it's huge.:Cat


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> Chilling in his favourite tree, watching bird TV
> 
> View attachment 377138
> 
> Ollie must be teething again. At 7 months I'd thought he'd finished, but he's lost his appetite and started chomping on his wicker basket bed instead. So it's been replaced by a ZP box
> 
> View attachment 377139


Severus is in a cardboard chewing mood too.


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> @huckybuck that's the very best decoration and the only one needed
> 
> @ChaosCat @Whompingwillow have yours ever got anything out of those little square shaped containers at the end? They're too small, even for Jessie and its supposed to have been designed by a cat person?


Both piratesses use their claws to push the treat out of those.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Both piratesses use their claws to push the treat out of those.


I saw this and thought of you.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I saw this and thought of you.
> View attachment 377160


Very dashing, wouldn't recommend trying to put it onto these piratesses, though.


----------



## ChaosCat

I'm doing some important desk work.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> I'm doing some important desk work.
> View attachment 377178
> 
> 
> View attachment 377179


I would definitely put a do not disturb notice on the office door.:Joyful


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ChaosCat said:


> Bonny at the puzzle feeder.
> View attachment 376972
> View attachment 376973


we have those at the rehoming centre and our cats love them !

(we use them with the cats that tend to scoff their food so quickly that they immediately regurgitate it !)


----------



## SbanR

@Tawny75 I wish he would chew cardboard but it's only his ( former) bed that he goes for
















I brought his bed out to photograph n he immediately came over n attempted to start chewing again







The black is his head in the way!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> @Tawny75 I wish he would chew cardboard but it's only his ( former) bed that he goes for
> 
> View attachment 377206
> View attachment 377207
> 
> I brought his bed out to photograph n he immediately came over n attempted to start chewing again
> View attachment 377208
> The black is his head in the way!


Just be grateful he doesn't do what Moo does and gnaws the corner of my laptop screen.:Banghead
She also chews pens, in fact anything pen shaped and plastic!!
Could he be teething, or is he too old for that now?


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> @Tawny75 I wish he would chew cardboard but it's only his ( former) bed that he goes for
> 
> View attachment 377206
> View attachment 377207
> 
> I brought his bed out to photograph n he immediately came over n attempted to start chewing again
> View attachment 377208
> The black is his head in the way!


What a rascal!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Just be grateful he doesn't do what Moo does and gnaws the corner of my laptop screen.:Banghead
> She also chews pens, in fact anything pen shaped and plastic!!
> Could he be teething, or is he too old for that now?


You've reminded me. He chews on pens too; I've had to put them all away in pencil bags.
Try putting your laptop away - that should settle her hash:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Both piratesses use their claws to push the treat out of those.


Tried Ollie out and he used his claws but separately he did also use his tongue:Joyful


----------



## Loki&Baelish

Cully said:


> That is sooo sweet. Are they so close when awake?


Haha most of the time but they do have their moments


----------



## SuboJvR

Loafakitty on a stick on my lap!!!!!

Best day ever


----------



## huckybuck

Bought a holographic Christmas tree for the kitchen today and decided to get it out if the box - need to buy lights and decs for it but already it seems quite magical - it's turned Grace holographic too!!


----------



## SbanR

@LJC675 Ollie chomping on his rabbit''s ear. Sorry for the rubbish quality of the photos but this phone is on its way out


----------



## LJC675

SbanR said:


> @LJC675 Ollie chomping on his rabbit''s ear. Sorry for the rubbish quality of the photos but this phone is on its way out
> 
> View attachment 377258
> View attachment 377259


I ordered some the other day for S&K after you suggested them, hopefully they be here soon. Does Ollie actually eat them or use them a bit like a dog does with a chew toy?


----------



## Summercat

^^ am curious as well about the rabbit ear. Is it sold for dogs?


----------



## LJC675

Summercat said:


> ^^ am curious as well about the rabbit ear. Is it sold for dogs?


Yes they are dog treats, so will be quite tough for cats, but my 2 love a chew, so I'm going to give them a try.


----------



## Summercat

@LJC675
I may as well, Jack isn't chewing much yet but Biggles has nearly demolished a large cardboard storage container in the loft :Cat He loves a good chew.


----------



## SbanR

@LJC675 @Summercat Ollie has great fun with it first, hooks it with his claws n flings it around, swipes it about. Eats it eventually. Can hear him crunching away. 
The membranous part isn't that tough, sounds brittle. It's just the bony bit that'll exercise his jaws

SC it's Wolf of Wilderness dog treats. If Biggles wants more of a challenge, go for the venison ear. I was trying to get ljc to order that for k&S but she chickened out


----------



## LJC675

SbanR said:


> @LJC675 @Summercat . I was trying to get ljc to order that for k&S but she chickened out


S&K are talented chewers, this is a box I gave them yesterday evening, when I came down this morning it looked like this:








I thought I'd try the rabbit ears 1st, and if they demolish those I shall probably go for something larger after.


----------



## dustydiamond1

*Gypsy at 2am the day after Thanksgiving 2018 sleeping off a tummy full of turkey*
*







*


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> S&K are talented chewers, this is a box I gave them yesterday evening, when I came down this morning it looked like this:
> View attachment 377287
> 
> I thought I'd try the rabbit ears 1st, and if they demolish those I shall probably go for something larger after.


Oh, they'll demolish them in no time at all That's why I was trying to get you to order the venison ears


----------



## Psygon

Darcy's on YouTube :-D


----------



## ChaosCat

What? Home from work that early? You don't expect me to make space on the sofa, do you?


----------



## KCTT

Your lucky @ChaosCat I came home from work and my fleece had been stolen, I couldn't believe how evenly she had lined her bed with it.


----------



## Charity

I'm going to rename Toppy Mr Wriggles. No matter where he is, he's a right squirmer










Trouble is, then he squirms so much he falls off 










and, with his pride hurt, he feels too embarrassed to face anyone


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey is very noisy  Not just miaowing, but chirps and squeaks like this... (sound is a must!)


----------



## Whompingwillow

After a run around with this big tinsel ball


----------



## SbanR

Anyone recognise this perch?


----------



## huckybuck

Got the old sleigh down from the loft - race to claim and Holly won - she is not budging for anyone!!!


----------



## Smuge




----------



## Whompingwillow

Heating on is the most effective sedative I tell you.. quiet as a mouse and happy as a cat should be


----------



## Whompingwillow

I'm so proud of mojo. He has been getting into a bit of a habit of kicking saffi off the bed every night (or trying to! I ward him off before he can disturb her peace now that I see it coming) and taking over her spot, tonight he almost did, I said my stern no and so he settled next to her instead  he is such a good boy really. Both happy, saffi left undisturbed, yippee!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Oops the niceness did not last.... humph. He jumped at her. And took over her spot :Arghh


----------



## SuboJvR

Whompingwillow said:


> Heating on is the most effective sedative I tell you.. quiet as a mouse and happy as a cat should be
> View attachment 377357
> View attachment 377355
> View attachment 377354
> View attachment 377356


Is that why Joey is generally a little more calm then now? That and he's growing up *sniff*


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
That sleigh looks an awesome scratcher


----------



## Sophiespn

My very recently rescued cat Missy and her surprise 5 kittens (daisy, sweep, gizmo, soliataire and michonne)


----------



## Sophiespn

All five babies (daisy, sweep, gizmo, soliataire and michonne)


----------



## Whompingwillow

SuboJvR said:


> Is that why Joey is generally a little more calm then now? That and he's growing up *sniff*


Maybe..... probably! definitely works a big trick for mojo and I also had high hopes maybe he had calmed down for good on the high pitched shrieking, (over the hottest part of summer) but nope. I have embraced the fact he might get even shrieker as an old man and its something he will never grow out of fully despite what everyone says


----------



## ChaosCat

The piratesses still like to spend a lot of time outside, in spite of the frost.
But coming home for cuddles is appreciated also.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @huckybuck
> That sleigh looks an awesome scratcher
> 
> View attachment 377381


Haha, brilliant photo You should enlarge in frame it


----------



## SbanR

Sophiespn said:


> All five babies (daisy, sweep, gizmo, soliataire and michonne)


Will you be keeping the kittens? Defo the cream one


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> Will you be keeping the kittens? Defo the cream one


I don't see how the kitten can be cream unless Missy is being very secretive about her red gene. @Sophiespn does Missy have tortie markings? Her light kitten is really a surprise.


----------



## SbanR

QOTN said:


> I don't see how the kitten can be cream unless Missy is being very secretive about her red gene. @Sophiespn does Missy have tortie markings? Her light kitten is really a surprise.


Would the kitten be called red then?


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 377353
> 
> 
> Got the old sleigh down from the loft - race to claim and Holly won - she is not budging for anyone!!!


She's got a sleigh scratcher?:Hilarious


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> Would the kitten be called red then?


If Missy is really a tortie, the kitten is cream. There is a blue and white kitten in the litter so cream, the dilute of red, is possible but only if Missy has a red gene! I have known it before. A Havana gave birth to a red boy and when the girl was examined with extra care, she had a tiny red patch beside one of her paws. This can happen because the red gene has variable expression.


----------



## Dumpling

I finally got round to buying some frames for pictures of the cats I had done, I just need to get my husband to hang them up now! (And get some of the other cats done!)


----------



## Tawny75

Lily has decided that she is now an acrobat. Even though we have the big cat tree, there is not a single long post that she can stretch full length on, so we bought this yesterday and she climbs it!


----------



## mightyboosh

Here's Oliver just prior to a well earned snooze.


----------



## LJC675

Tawny75 said:


> Lily has decided that she is now an acrobat. Even though we have the big cat tree, there is not a single long post that she can stretch full length on, so we bought this yesterday and she climbs it!
> 
> View attachment 377408


You need to make a @Paddypaws cat pole.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/who-needs-a-hi-cat-pole.247480/


----------



## Tawny75

LJC675 said:


> You need to make a @Paddypaws cat pole.
> 
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/who-needs-a-hi-cat-pole.247480/


Don't tempt me!!


----------



## Sophiespn

QOTN said:


> I don't see how the kitten can be cream unless Missy is being very secretive about her red gene. @Sophiespn does Missy have tortie markings? Her light kitten is really a surprise.


Oh I know he was the first out! We were very surprised. The kitten has grey tipped ears and it's just precious. No she just seems to be a standard long haired black and white. In some lights part of the black looks a little brown but other than that she's just black and white. She's even got a little grey and white kitten which was also a surprise. There's a lovely little mix of colours


----------



## Sophiespn

SbanR said:


> Will you be keeping the kittens? Defo the cream one


Oh I'm not sure it was an ask getting mum to agree to rescue missy and then she popped 5 kittens out. I mean she's smitten and so torn xD well he is the first born and I do love him. I love them all but theres a little grey and white one that's just gorgeous. I want to keep them all but I just can't xD


----------



## Sophiespn

QOTN said:


> If Missy is really a tortie, the kitten is cream. There is a blue and white kitten in the litter so cream, the dilute of red, is possible but only if Missy has a red gene! I have known it before. A Havana gave birth to a red boy and when the girl was examined with extra care, she had a tiny red patch beside one of her paws. This can happen because the red gene has variable expression.


Daisy (the cream) also has blue grey tipped ears! It's very interesting


----------



## QOTN

Sophiespn said:


> Oh I'm not sure it was an ask getting mum to agree to rescue missy and then she popped 5 kittens out. I mean she's smitten and so torn xD well he is the first born and I do love him. I love them all but theres a little grey and white one that's just gorgeous. I want to keep them all but I just can't xD


These pics look different. This kitten (are all the pics here the same kitten?) looks like a colour point to me. That is more believable than a cream. If so, the ears are just the start of colour developing on all the points, ears, face, legs and tail. Is it possible that what looked cream in the first pic could just have been staining from bodily fluids during the birth? Some Siamese look a bit manky at birth for the same reason.


----------



## Sophiespn

QOTN said:


> These pics look different. This kitten (are all the pics here the same kitten?) looks like a colour point to me. That is more believable than a cream. If so, the ears are just the start of colour developing on all the points, ears, face, legs and tail. Is it possible that what looked cream in the first pic could just have been staining from bodily fluids during the birth? Some Siamese look a bit manky at birth for the same reason.


Yes it's the same one I believe. There's daisy (lighter coloured with hints of red), sweep (grey/blue and white), gizmo (tiny black and white), soliataire (larger black and white) and michonne (full black). these pics were taken on day 4 and are very clean at the mo so I'm don't think it's birthing stains but it does look like his colour is developing everyday. Some other people on here are saying it's possible he's red, that my missy was carrying a red gene


----------



## QOTN

Sophiespn said:


> Yes it's the same one I believe. There's daisy (lighter coloured with hints of red), sweep (grey/blue and white), gizmo (tiny black and white), soliataire (larger black and white) and michonne (full black). these pics were taken on day 4 and are very clean at the mo so I'm don't think it's birthing stains but it does look like his colour is developing everyday. Some other people on here are saying it's possible he's red, that my missy was carrying a red gene


A red gene cannot be carried. It is dominant. That is why I asked if she had any red on her. I think you have a (this is a guess here,) a blue point kitten. I think a seal point would have a slightly darker coat. The Siamese gene is recessive so both parents have to pass the gene to the kitten. It is possible that a Siamese in your area mated with one of the domestic shorthairs and the gene has been passed around with random matings.


----------



## Sophiespn

QOTN said:


> A red gene cannot be carried. It is dominant. That is why I asked if she had any red on her. I think you have a (this is a guess here,) a blue point kitten. I think a seal point would have a slightly darker coat. The Siamese gene is recessive so both parents have to pass the gene to the kitten. It is possible that a Siamese in your area mated with one of the domestic shorthairs and the gene has been passed around with random matings.


Oh ok that's really interesting. Like I said the colouring is developing everyday so I'll post another few pics in a few days and see what's there. There's only two toms I've seen in our back garden and that's a massive all black cat and a large long haired, multicoulored cat. I know it can't be a tortoiseshell but the markings resemble it just with a larger body of white surrounding the colours. No idea what that's called xD but she does wander around the neighbourhood so I suppose it's possible she found some pretty toms to breed with. They have made some beautiful babies


----------



## SbanR

Sophiespn said:


> Oh I'm not sure it was an ask getting mum to agree to rescue missy and then she popped 5 kittens out. I mean she's smitten and so torn xD well he is the first born and I do love him. I love them all but theres a little grey and white one that's just gorgeous. I want to keep them all but I just can't xD


Now's the time to work on mum, while she's smitten Realistically, you can't keep 5 but one or two is certainly possible


----------



## Sophiespn

SbanR said:


> Now's the time to work on mum, while she's smitten Realistically, you can't keep 5 but one or two is certainly possible


I am trying trust me xD everytime she seems them she just coos over them and then says 'oh no we cant'. We are looking at getting a new house so she doesn't want them to wreck it. If you know a way to stop cats from ruining wall paper that could help xD I've got all the scratching posts I can and for some reason, she much prefers the walls xD


----------



## SbanR

He's discovered some new trees to climb

















Still jumping on top of shrubs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ollie, you're such a beaut


----------



## SbanR

Sophiespn said:


> I am trying trust me xD everytime she seems them she just coos over them and then says 'oh no we cant'. We are looking at getting a new house so she doesn't want them to wreck it. If you know a way to stop cats from ruining wall paper that could help xD I've got all the scratching posts I can and for some reason, she much prefers the walls xD


@chillminx would be the person to guide you


----------



## LeArthur

I errr knocked over the Soy Sauce (that has a lid that doesn't work properly) and I bet you can guess who was just in the wrong place at the wrong time.... :Bag


----------



## ewelsh

Oh no poor Arthur


----------



## Tawny75

lea247 said:


> I errr knocked over the Soy Sauce (that has a lid that doesn't work properly) and I bet you can guess who was just in the wrong place at the wrong time.... :Bag
> 
> View attachment 377480


Now that is a face!


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Oh wow, still flowers on trees :Snaphappy


----------



## SbanR

Oh poor Arthur He looks so put upon that his mummy could do such a thing to him


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Oh wow, still flowers on trees :Snaphappy


Oh yes. We're hardy, here in the Midlands

Sometimes:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

This evening in the life of saffi
Trying to help herself to treats








I got clawed! Dangerous game
















Gentle loving soul








Another strange bird








Keeping me company in her cave








Goo' night


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no Arthur! Poor little battenburg boy @lea247 I hope you've made it up to him


----------



## huckybuck

Dumpling said:


> I finally got round to buying some frames for pictures of the cats I had done, I just need to get my husband to hang them up now! (And get some of the other cats done!)
> View attachment 377404
> 
> 
> View attachment 377405


Beautiful watercolour - where was it from?


----------



## chillminx

Sophiespn said:


> I am trying trust me xD everytime she seems them she just coos over them and then says 'oh no we cant'. We are looking at getting a new house so she doesn't want them to wreck it. If you know a way to stop cats from ruining wall paper that could help xD I've got all the scratching posts I can and for some reason, she much prefers the walls xD


Hi, every cat is individual and has their own preferences of where to scratch. You need a mix of scratch posts and scratch pads, and a mix of different textures, e.g. sisal, corrugated or compressed cardboard, planks of soft wood or offcuts of carpet nailed or screwed to planks of wood.

You need a couple of 'scratchers' to every room, more in the rooms where she goes for the wallpaper.

Every day rub all the posts and pads with powdered cat nip (Amazon sells the strong stuff) Do not use the spray on stuff, it is not as effective.

Don't shout "no" at your cat when she goes for the wallpaper, she won't understand why and you will only frighten her.

Instead when she is about to scratch the wallpaper say nothing but calmly lift her up and carry her to nearby scratch post, or scratch pad, or piece of soft wood, and gently paddle her front paws up and down mimicking how she would do it herself. Be careful not to hurt her or she will develop negative associations with you training her. Remember it is not a punishment, it is a training process. \

Unfortunately some cats really love wallpaper, especially wood chip or anaglypta. (if anaglypta is still made nowadays!) so you're going to have to work hard to train her to stop using the wallpaper. You will need to be on the ball and do the above training ^^ every single time you see her go for the wall. If you let her get away with it once you will not succeed in training her.

When she uses her scratchers give her lots of praise and treats for being a good girl!

Also, you could try covering the lower part of the walls with clean baking foil temporarily. It looks a bit odd but could help while you are training her to use the scratchers. Long term it is best not to have wall paper in the house when you have cats - instead remove the paper, have the wall skimmed with plaster, then paint it. looks just as good as wallpaper as long as you don't want a pattern.


----------



## chillminx

I agree with HB. 

I would love to have paintings done of my cats.


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no Arthur! Poor little battenburg boy @lea247 I hope you've made it up to him


Of course! Although I can say he temporarily didn't smell like battenburg


----------



## Summercat

Biggs (mouse by @QOTN )


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola has been outside virtually all day today, running around and chasing things (incl chickens )

Here's a photo of her still...









And my Christmas cake is baked (now just to wait a month to eat it)









Hannah


----------



## chillminx

Awww what a lovey photo of Lola, bless her!  

The cake looks good too! You are well prepared to have done that already .


----------



## Charity

A scrumptious cat and a scrumptious cake. Lola is so much like my last cat Mouse, the love of my life.


----------



## Summercat

@Charity and @Willow_Warren 
Lola and Mouse are both beautiful:Cat
And that cake is making me hungry


----------



## Willow_Warren

Thanks.... The cake is bring wrapped up till Christmas, to be fed with brandy whenever I remember and have icing thrown onto on Christmas Eve!

Lola's being such a sweetheart today...

Meant for to add Mouse is very cute and I can see the resemblance between her and Lola.


----------



## Tawny75

Especially for @huckybuck - I am still working on the blanket with the colours you like but now I have two to help me!


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> Especially for @huckybuck - I am still working on the blanket with the colours you like but now I have two to help me!
> View attachment 377596


The best crochet supervisors!!!
Is it basket weave pattern?? 
Still think it's gorgeous!


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> The best crochet supervisors!!!
> Is it basket weave pattern??
> Still think it's gorgeous!


It is called corner to corner. I making it for my bed so I have a way to go. I will take a picture of it on the bed later so you can see it and see how far I have to go!


----------



## LJC675

Tawny75 said:


> Especially for @huckybuck - I am still working on the blanket with the colours you like but now I have two to help me!
> View attachment 377596


As we always say in our house 'furry help is the best, but maybe not the most useful'


----------



## Whompingwillow

Priviledged to have saffi by my feet on the sofa this evening, not a usual place for her the sofa
















G'night


----------



## SuboJvR

Visited these gorgeous boys this weekend. Cavendish (fluffy one) is, I would say, 98% 'normal' now. I can't think of a better word because of course they were never abnormal but his days as a rescue/scared cat are long, long behind him. He didn't move from his spot when we arrived, when he was awake he kept making a fuss of me and he played happily with hubby too. It's hard to get photos as he never sits still!

Cameron is so much better too. He likes his alone time, choosing to sleep upstairs rather than see what any fuss is about, but of an evening he always comes downstairs to see dad and I got lots of strokes and purrs out of him. I can see he still has that wariness about him, but after a couple of little strokes his tail would go up high with a little curl at the end and his eyes all big and happy


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper and I don't seem to get on here much these days and time passes so quickly so this is a bit of an update. Jasper is nearly 19 months old now and has grown from the tiny 8 week old weakling underweight runt of the litter which we took on into a fine healthy lad of around 6 Kg who beat all the odds regarding his predicted early demise by not being expected to survive.

We had him to the vets recently for a routine 6 monthly checkup and he was fine. Very healthy and not overweight according to his vet and although he still refuses to even taste wet cat food let alone eat it, she was very happy with his health and condition and approved of his progress.

He's an extremely energetic fellow and is constantly nagging for us to play with him and it's nothing for him to spend two hours of very vigorous play each day which keeps him both fit and burns off any excess calories though to be fair, he never overeats and his food intake is steady and constant.

Apart from the constant nagging for us to play with him, his only other negative habit is that he doesn't like us to have a lie in and will do anything to wake us up! If we lock him out of the bedroom door he'll just keep banging on it until we open it and if we leave it open he seems to like to jump on my ribs and then go up to my OH's face and purr loudly and gently touch her with his paw until she wakes up.

He's still hasn't raised a paw in anger and is so placid no matter what we do. I'd say he definitely prefers my OH when it comes to cuddles and although he never comes to be picked up or climbs onto our laps, he'll let my OH pick him up constantly without any objections and follows us everywhere in the house but it's me who he nags to play with him or give him his minced steak etc so he sees us with quite different roles.
He's also becoming very agile and adept at leaping and jumping which were some of the attributes he was lacking which was primarily due to him being roughed up and bullied by siblings because of his small size so he didn't get any sibling interaction when he was with the litter from which he could learn and gain confidence. I've taught him to hunt like a true 'big cat' and he's gradually getting the confidence to leap to places which he wouldn't have even considered not so long ago. I do know that if we were to let him out now he'd absolutely devastate the local wildlife. I've spent literally hundreds of hours since we got him simulating hunting to make up for the play he lacked in the litter and he's so adept and focussed now that it's truly unbelievable.

Anyway here's today's pic of the boy on Neighbourhood Watch duty which he performs admirably each and every morning. 
He looks quite a chunky boy now...nothing like the frail underweight weakling we first brought home.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother! You have some niiiiiiiice looking ham there...oh, if I sit at the table like a good boy I can have some in my dish? Oh thank you, that was tasty"


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 377686
> "Oh human mother! You have some niiiiiiiice looking ham there...oh, if I sit at the table like a good boy I can have some in my dish? Oh thank you, that was tasty"


@Mrs Funkin - if that is Oscar's dish do you know that it is worth money !? It's Carltonware - I've actually got quite a few pieces in that same design - the last time I checked the smaller ones were worth £20 and the larger one about £30-£35.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know  I have the pale yellow pin dish, my mum was chucking it away and I salvaged it long ago. Then I thought it was a perfect Oscar dish, so I hunted for another and found the green one for £3 in a charity shop. Neither are in very good condition and he does like to have his snacks in them 

I also have the cruet set my mum was chucking away, that is the carrot, the peas in a pod and the onion. I love Carltonware - so does the furry boy! They are just the right size for an Oscar!

ETA: he'd like the larger one filled with Sheba


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh look at how cute this is @Bertie'sMum

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...=item546627f0e6:g:-~sAAOSw84Zb80FW:rk:14:pf:0


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know  I have the pale yellow pin dish, my mum was chucking it away and I salvaged it long ago. Then I thought it was a perfect Oscar dish, so I hunted for another and found the green one for £3 in a charity shop. Neither are in very good condition and he does like to have his snacks in them
> 
> I also have the cruet set my mum was chucking away, that is the carrot, the peas in a pod and the onion. I love Carltonware - so does the furry boy! They are just the right size for an Oscar!
> 
> ETA: he'd like the larger one filled with Sheba


You were going to raid,oops, errrrrr have a little look through your mum's cupboards for more Carlton ware. Did you succeed in finding more dishes for Oscar?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sadly not. She had chucked everything to the charity shop. I wonder if my Nan has any hidden away (she has two spare rooms full of stuff and no clue what's in there!)...maybe one day I will find out.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh look at how cute this is @Bertie'sMum
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...=item546627f0e6:g:-~sAAOSw84Zb80FW:rk:14:pf:0


Cute 

I've found all mine in charity shops ! Although Mum did have a Carlton Rouge Royale ashtray, table cigarette lighter and cigarette box which my sister 'snaffled' !


----------



## Whompingwillow

A very unusual sight! (Mainly becuase mojo does have seperate food that I have to keep away from saffi I think) Picture worthy for sure


----------



## Dumpling

huckybuck said:


> Beautiful watercolour - where was it from?


It was painted by this lady: https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/rachelstockham 
I'm having portraits of them all done by her, she's drawing Athena for me at the moment


----------



## Smuge

Superking sized cat bed


----------



## Tawny75

Severus is slowly but surely catching Lily up in size.


----------



## Charity

Bunty's had a rather stressful afternoon as we had a visitor so she disappeared outside. I popped into the kitchen a couple of times and she was sat right outside the back door, her fur was all fluffed up because it was cold and I felt really sorry for her. She doesn't much like being outside now because of the cats next door so having to be out there for over an hour wasn't much fun for her. When our friend had gone, she still sat there despite my calling and I had to pretend to be getting her dinner before she would venture in and then she was very restless, pacing and meowing until she felt the threat had gone and she settled down. Its a real nightmare when people come as she gets so stressed.


----------



## Smuge




----------



## SbanR




----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> Bunty's had a rather stressful afternoon as we had a visitor so she disappeared outside. I popped into the kitchen a couple of times and she was sat right outside the back door, her fur was all fluffed up because it was cold and I felt really sorry for her. She doesn't much like being outside now because of the cats next door so having to be out there for over an hour wasn't much fun for her. When our friend had gone, she still sat there despite my calling and I had to pretend to be getting her dinner before she would venture in and then she was very restless, pacing and meowing until she felt the threat had gone and she settled down. Its a real nightmare when people come as she gets so stressed.
> 
> View attachment 377741


Poor bunty  bug love to that beauty hope she feels better tomorrow. Harsh when they get so stressedxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

poor Bunty @Charity I'm sorry she gets so stressed out by visitors. Horrible for you too


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Bunty's had a rather stressful afternoon as we had a visitor so she disappeared outside. I popped into the kitchen a couple of times and she was sat right outside the back door, her fur was all fluffed up because it was cold and I felt really sorry for her. She doesn't much like being outside now because of the cats next door so having to be out there for over an hour wasn't much fun for her. When our friend had gone, she still sat there despite my calling and I had to pretend to be getting her dinner before she would venture in and then she was very restless, pacing and meowing until she felt the threat had gone and she settled down. Its a real nightmare when people come as she gets so stressed.
> 
> View attachment 377741


Aww poor Bunty, I hope she's relaxed now & eaten her dinner.
I know how you feel, my Ebony & Alfie are the same (though both are indoor cats so don't go out to hide).
If anyone comes in or dpd delivery driver drops a package off both will go & hide under the bed & stay there a good while before making sure it's ok to come downstairs. 
Alfie is a little better, he will come & investigate after a little while, if he's feeling brave.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Apologies for the darkness of the photo but here's my current view. I love it when he's here with me, he will run away to his current favourite bedroom in a minute but for now I'm enjoying him being here. I figure he doesn't hate me if he will lie like this with me.


----------



## huckybuck

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Mrs Funkin - if that is Oscar's dish do you know that it is worth money !? It's Carltonware - I've actually got quite a few pieces in that same design - the last time I checked the smaller ones were worth £20 and the larger one about £30-£35.
> 
> View attachment 377690





Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh look at how cute this is @Bertie'sMum
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...=item546627f0e6:g:-~sAAOSw84Zb80FW:rk:14:pf:0


Loving this Carlton ware stuff!!! The pink dishes must be quite rare? I collect Carlton ware crinoline lady napkin rings!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The Carltonware crinoline napkin rings are awesome HB. I have some of the Empire crinoline lady china (yellow dress), I love a bit of vintage crockery, husband raises his eyebrows now though  I could buy that and teeny glasses all day long, had to restrain myself with some little glasses with green stems today. See, now I wish I had bought them...might have to go tomorrow.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> The Carltonware crinoline napkin rings are awesome HB. I have some of the Empire crinoline lady china (yellow dress), I love a bit of vintage crockery, husband raises his eyebrows now though  I could buy that and teeny glasses all day long, had to restrain myself with some little glasses with green stems today. See, now I wish I had bought them...might have to go tomorrow.


I love the pink crinoline lady china and have occasionally spotted blue ones too. Got a couple of tea pots and ye daintee lady.

And don't get me started on glass - just discovering the joys of vintage/antique champagne coupes and grapefruit dishes - who knew I would absolutely essentially need a set of these!!!!


----------



## LeArthur

Counting water droplets...... I think


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
I didn't realize Mojo and Saffi are fairly close in size  do you think Mojos breed will still grow further?

@lea247 
Cute pic of Arthur:Cat


----------



## LJC675

You can't beat a bit of egg box destruction in the morning


----------



## Dumpling

My beautiful boy :Cat (can you spot the duck?? igeon)


----------



## SbanR

A photobombing duck @Dumpling :Hilarious

@LJC675 the girls do soooooo need a venison ear to chew on


----------



## Dumpling

SbanR said:


> A photobombing duck @Dumpling :Hilarious
> 
> @LJC675 the girls do soooooo need a venison ear to chew on


They are so cheeky and wind poor Inca up when they hang around the french doors, she sits there telling them off and they just ignore her!


----------



## LeArthur

Hello from the outside......... I didn't call a thousand times.










That's me with Adele songs in my head for the rest of the day!


----------



## Willow_Warren

lea247 said:


> Hello from the outside......... I didn't call a thousand times.
> 
> View attachment 377777
> 
> 
> That's me with Adele songs in my head for the rest of the day!


Yep and the rest of us now, cute pic though!


----------



## Summercat

@Dumpling 
Spotted the duck it is lovely you have a variety of animals


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lea247 said:


> Hello from the outside......... I didn't call a thousand times.
> 
> View attachment 377777
> 
> 
> That's me with Adele songs in my head for the rest of the day!


that is one annoyed Arthur


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> I didn't realize Mojo and Saffi are fairly close in size  do you think Mojos breed will still grow further?
> 
> @lea247
> Cute pic of Arthur:Cat


He weighed a kilo more then saffi the last time I checked so fairly similar - he should/could grow a couple of kilos, we shall see but the person I got him from said his weight is perfect for his age currently


----------



## Whompingwillow

Ummmmm some cheeky lion cub is having a grand time
















He was unstoppable. Time to play! He is learning better tactics to get my attention but I have to admit to finding it very cute. If It wouldnt make him vomit I would have let him chomp away, time for cat grasss planting!


----------



## Smuge

As soon as our car pulls into the driveway you can bet your life that Garfield will pop up at the window, it's very sweet. He doesn't go near the window when he hears any other car










Sometimes Ash follows









Tali is far too busy looking important lol


----------



## LeArthur

Smuge said:


> As soon as our car pulls into the driveway you can bet your life that Garfield will pop up at the window, it's very sweet. He doesn't go near the window when he hears any other car
> 
> View attachment 377861
> 
> 
> Sometimes Ash follows
> View attachment 377862
> 
> 
> Tali is far too busy looking important lol


Arthur does this too!! Amazing isn't it?!

Although nobody ever follows Arthur :Hilarious


----------



## LJC675

Whompingwillow said:


> Ummmmm some cheeky lion cub is having a grand time
> View attachment 377839
> 
> View attachment 377840
> 
> He was unstoppable. Time to play! He is learning better tactics to get my attention but I have to admit to finding it very cute. If It wouldnt make him vomit I would have let him chomp away, time for cat grasss planting!


I'm waiting for pics of him climbing your washing airer


----------



## SuboJvR

I seem to get extra morning snuggles when I have been away for a long time. Yesterday I was out from 0830 till midnight. Don't worry, hubby was with Joe 

Then I get this this morning


----------



## Charity

Busy doing nothing at all


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh! I love this photo. How gorgeous @Charity


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh! I love this photo. How gorgeous @Charity


I think Toppy was worn out with washing his pal


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Busy doing nothing at all
> 
> View attachment 377902


What an absolutely gorgeous photo of these two sweetheartsx


----------



## Arny

Butter wouldn't melt..


----------



## Whompingwillow

I am being observed








Keeping cool (i mean warm!) calm and content








Snoozles


----------



## Tawny75

Off you go back to work then Hooman. We will sit here all innocent until you come home...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You *know* they are doing the Worcester boiler advert thing, don't you  

Bless their little hearts.


----------



## LJC675

Tawny75 said:


> Off you go back to work then Hooman. We will sit here all innocent until you come home...
> View attachment 378017


Love that pic xxxx


----------



## Dumpling

Fast asleep!


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> You *know* they are doing the Worcester boiler advert thing, don't you
> 
> Bless their little hearts.


Without a doubt!!


----------



## Tawny75

I have checked cat-cam. They are still there for the moment...


----------



## Whompingwillow

LJC675 said:


> I'm waiting for pics of him climbing your washing airer


Dont know why i have only seen this., I will get you a photo some day, the amount of times he has done it and knocked the whole thing down


----------



## Jaf

Lazy day today. Lori, Geri and Jackie keeping me company.


----------



## Smuge

Garfield was a very good(ish) boy this year so santa brought him 30kg of RC Persian... Trust me this was at the top of his Christmas list (though despite their love for it, they only ever get a small bowl between all 3 of them at night)










This of course has absolutely nothing to do with the fact that I found a fantastic black Friday deal


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> I have checked cat-cam. They are still there for the moment...
> View attachment 378027


It's a hologram. They are up to all sorts of partying while you believe they are waiting patiently, on the same chair, for your return. Smart pair. They will go far.


----------



## Charity

Tawny75 said:


> Off you go back to work then Hooman. We will sit here all innocent until you come home...
> View attachment 378017


Its lovely how well they've settled together in a short time, such sweeties.


----------



## Cully

Here's Moo snuggling on her new fleecy tartan blanket. I got it from the Range in the dog section, so plz don't tell her.:Cat


----------



## Summercat

@Cully 
Can't see the pic


----------



## Psygon

Ah the joys of tonks.

Came in tonight and the kitchen floor was entirely covered in catnip and ed and Darcy were rolling around all over it.


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> @Cully
> Can't see the pic


Oops, sorry. Just edited post to include pics. Thanks for telling me


----------



## Tawny75

Apparently they are both joining the circus. After Lily with her acrobatics last week, Severus is now starting a balancing act.


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> I have checked cat-cam. They are still there for the moment...
> View attachment 378027


That is a brilliant cat cam!!! What make is it???


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 378086
> View attachment 378087
> View attachment 378088
> View attachment 378089
> View attachment 378090


Oh my. So elegant!


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> That is a brilliant cat cam!!! What make is it???


It is a very cheap one, only £39.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07DLXB...t=&hvlocphy=1006490&hvtargid=pla-617128219887


----------



## Oneinamillion

"This my chair (Throne) and you can worship me, if you wish" thought Jiggs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I see that we are cushion twins, @huckybuck


----------



## BethanyKate

We're very fond of our Attenborough documentaries.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I see that we are cushion twins, @huckybuck


And mugs????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> And mugs????


Alas not, as we have too many mugs already and I think husband would have been less than pleased if more arrived. I can get away with cushions and tea towels as they aren't his domain but he makes me a coffee every morning in bed and he'd definitely notice the mugs


----------



## Smuge

Hate to burst their bubble, but these 2 are going to have to get out of bed sooner or later


----------



## mightyboosh

Got up this morning and Oliver wanted some luuurv.


----------



## mightyboosh

Oliver keeping a wary eye on the crazy big dog.


----------



## Summercat

@mightyboosh 
Beautiful cat, I love his coloring.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Free belly kisses anyone?


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Free belly kisses anyone?
> View attachment 378191
> 
> 
> View attachment 378192
> 
> 
> View attachment 378193


He always seems to balance precariously on the edge of that hammock.


----------



## Psygon

CK just kicked his favourite pom pom under the sofa and I grabbed a torch to find it. Imagine my surprise...

About 30 pom poms under there :-D


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> CK just kicked his favourite pom pom under the sofa and I grabbed a torch to find it. Imagine my surprise...
> 
> About 30 pom poms under there :-D
> 
> View attachment 378212


Looks a bit like an invasion by extraterrestrials or viruses. :Wideyed


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> Looks a bit like an invasion by extraterrestrials or viruses. :Wideyed


Hahaha :-D


----------



## Tawny75

ChaosCat said:


> Looks a bit like an invasion by extraterrestrials or viruses. :Wideyed


I thought that too. Wasn't there a surface cleaner advert that had pom poms like germs in it? Under our sofa is a collection of ping pong balls too.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Tawny75 said:


> I thought that too. Wasn't there a surface cleaner advert that had pom poms like germs in it? Under our sofa is a collection of ping pong balls too.


I'm always having to get on my hands and knees with a long stick to clear out ping pong balls from under the sofa !


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Whompingwillow said:


> Free belly kisses anyone?
> View attachment 378191
> 
> 
> View attachment 378192
> 
> 
> View attachment 378193


Yes please !


----------



## Sophiespn

This is Michonne, she's one of 5. She's not long opened her eyes and good lord look how pretty she is!? Cuddling with mamma


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Alas not, as we have too many mugs already and I think husband would have been less than pleased if more arrived. I can get away with cushions and tea towels as they aren't his domain but he makes me a coffee every morning in bed and he'd definitely notice the mugs


Just seen this Mrs F. Get another cupboard have it in the utility room? Extra mugs can go in there. Hubby wouldn't notice the new arrivals then


----------



## SbanR

Sophiespn said:


> This is Michonne, she's one of 5. She's not long opened her eyes and good lord look how pretty she is!? Cuddling with mamma


She's very pretty you'll have a very difficult time figuring out which ones to keep if they're all as sweet. Is the pale one now developing as a blue point? Is your mum still saying no to keeping a few?


----------



## Sophiespn

SbanR said:


> She's very pretty you'll have a very difficult time figuring out which ones to keep if they're all as sweet. Is the pale one now developing as a blue point? Is your mum still saying no to keeping a few?


Oh I know I will! Mum just keeps saying 'how are we going to get rid of them, they're too cute!' So that's a good sign xD I'm not sure. He's still got the blue ears and he's got dark spots along him tail


----------



## SbanR

Sophiespn said:


> Oh I know I will! Mum just keeps saying. 'how are we going to get rid of them, they're too cute!' So that's a good sign xD I'm not sure. He's still got the blue ears and he's got dark spots along him tail


Looks like a tabby tail to me. I don't think a tabby tail goes with blue pointers? @QOTN will let us know

Keep working on your mum. Sounds promising


----------



## Sophiespn

SbanR said:


> Looks like a tabby tail to me. I don't think a tabby tail goes with blue pointers? @QOTN will let us know
> 
> Keep working on your mum. Sounds promising


Oh he's a right little mix up isn't he? XD we've been trying to figure him out as well but no idea at all


----------



## Sophiespn

This is a few photos of the confused kitty... poor thing is still trying to open one of his eyes, he is cute I swear, he just looks like a pirate at the mo xD


----------



## QOTN

The markings on the little baby's tail are underlying tabby markings which often show in dilute cats. It does not mean he is actually a tabby. I still think he is a blue point not a blue tabby point. (By the way, keep a watch on his right eye to make sure it opens fully.)


----------



## Sophiespn

QOTN said:


> The markings on the little baby's tail are underlying tabby markings which often show in dilute cats. It does not mean he is actually a tabby. I still think he is a blue point not a blue tabby point. (By the way, keep a watch on his right eye to make sure it opens fully.)


Ok, it'll be good to see what he looks like when his colours are properly developed! I am, he is the last to open his eyes and the left only opened yesterday and the right half opened today. Fingers crossed it's fully open in the morning


----------



## SuboJvR

Mum this is my blanket now


----------



## Eilidh

Little miss Ada (Duchess) Looking like a wee angel, gazing at the tree.


----------



## Eilidh

My big boy, Einstein Helping with the housework.


----------



## SuboJvR

When you need to get another Secret Santa box...


----------



## SuboJvR

Oh dear


----------



## Willow_Warren

SuboJvR said:


> Oh dear
> 
> View attachment 378363


So sweet, I giggled out loud!


----------



## Charity

Its Red Bed Day in our house


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @SuboJvR look at him  Just pop him in the post to me like that...


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @SuboJvR look at him  Just pop him in the post to me like that...




I think all the gift wrapping excitement was too much for him! He can have a little nap but soon it's play time!!


----------



## Tawny75

Being a kitten is such a tough tough thing to do, sometimes you just have have to zonk out and sleep.


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> Oh dear
> 
> View attachment 378363


Makes you wonder why we spend a fortune buying them beds.:Banghead


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> Being a kitten is such a tough tough thing to do, sometimes you just have have to zonk out and sleep.
> View attachment 378405
> 
> View attachment 378404


It's definitely hard work being cute lol.


----------



## BethanyKate

First Christmas and first advent calendar, but he seemed to figure it out.


----------



## Psygon

Eilidh said:


> Little miss Ada (Duchess) Looking like a wee angel, gazing at the tree.
> View attachment 378325


Gorgeous pic!


----------



## Psygon

Apparently the tonks thought they might wear the Christmas tree skirt better than the tree...


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Apparently the tonks thought they might wear the Christmas tree skirt better than the tree...
> 
> View attachment 378415
> View attachment 378416


Tonks 1, tree 0!


----------



## ChaosCat

A very wet Sunday in Dortmund.


----------



## Jaf

Sitting in the garden with Choccy when Mari decided he *must* sit on me.


----------



## dustydiamond1

*Gypsys sleepy smiling on a lazy Sunday







*


----------



## Apollo2012

We dont visit cat chat much but it's Nyx's favourite day of the year

The day the tree goes up


----------



## Willow_Warren

One little kitty looks like she's had a hard day!?










Well... hard day my ****. But she's now comatosed in front of the fire!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"One mouse, two mice, three mice. I love counting mice to go to sleep" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Purplecatlover

Some really recent ones of jasper... he's always by my side


----------



## Smuge

Garfield aside, the floofs aren't great eaters (aside from.dry food at night which they all love). They get a high quality lily's kitchen wet food which they pick at throughout the day.

But put down a bowl of much cheaper, lower quality Gourmet Gold? This happens


----------



## LJC675

Apollo2012 said:


> We dont visit cat chat much but it's Nyx's favourite day of the year
> 
> The day the tree goes up
> 
> View attachment 378650
> 
> 
> View attachment 378649


AW she is so beautiful, we'd love to see more of her. (I guessed girl, sorry if Nyx is a boy)


----------



## Charity

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 378662
> View attachment 378663
> View attachment 378664
> 
> 
> Some really recent ones of jasper... he's always by my side


Jasper's grown into such a beautifully handsome boy xx


----------



## Apollo2012

LJC675 said:


> AW she is so beautiful, we'd love to see more of her. (I guessed girl, sorry if Nyx is a boy)


Thank you. Yes Nyx is a she (Nyx meaning the greek goddess of the night)

She can be a pain to get photos of unless i have treats. Especially as she's still getting used to our new house so seems to spend most of her day time upstairs sleeping on the beds or watching the world go by out the windows


----------



## Eilidh

It's hard work being a adorable kitten!










What a shape to be in lol


----------



## Eilidh




----------



## Eilidh

Einstein and Stan


----------



## Eilidh

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 378662
> View attachment 378663
> View attachment 378664
> 
> 
> Some really recent ones of jasper... he's always by my side


Hi Jasper and Faye! Nice to see you both again. Jasper you naughty boy, you still flashing us hat tummy! Hope your well Faye. Love and hugs. E xx


----------



## Oneinamillion

Jiggs three steps to nap time.
Step 1: Need the spot with your paws.








Step 2: Position your head carefully.








And finally - Step 3: Gently place your head down and it's nap time!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Look at her dainty little ballet shoes I cant get enough of them


----------



## Eilidh

Whompingwillow said:


> Look at her dainty little ballet shoes I cant get enough of them
> View attachment 378975


Lovely to see Saffi again, even if it's just her dainty wee paws! Always had a soft spot for her. I adore Birmams. Hows your boy getting on? I was off for a good while. Nice to see you again. E xx


----------



## Eilidh

Oneinamillion said:


> Jiggs three steps to nap time.
> Step 1: Need the spot with your paws.
> View attachment 378970
> 
> Step 2: Position your head carefully.
> View attachment 378971
> 
> And finally - Step 3: Gently place your head down and it's nap time!
> View attachment 378972


Jigs is a wee stunner! Looks like a little panther, or a ninja cat. I had always wanted a back cat, finally got one. It's awesome to see so many black cats on this forum. Makes me so happy to see the perception of them changing. :Happy


----------



## Whompingwillow

Eilidh said:


> Lovely to see Saffi again, even if it's just her dainty wee paws! Always had a soft spot for her. I adore Birmams. Hows your boy getting on? I was off for a good while. Nice to see you again. E xx


Aw! Welcome back. Heer is mojo for you. He is well


----------



## Eilidh

Whompingwillow said:


> Aw! Welcome back. Heer is mojo for you. He is well
> View attachment 379031


Aww beautiful boy!! Xx


----------



## Summercat

Jack just now sleeping on the barrel


----------



## Whompingwillow

Like a pro








Smelling all the plants


----------



## Summercat

Beautiful Mojo


----------



## Dumpling

Whompingwillow said:


> Like a pro
> View attachment 379057
> 
> Smelling all the plants
> View attachment 379056


Aww I love the one with him sniffing the fern, his coat is such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Forester

Dylan approves of *his *new furniture.He insists that it's obviously intended for cats.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Beautiful Mojo


He is. Fank hyou from mojo - But very hard to please sometimes!! Shouting constantly even after his long trip outside  (and all morning yesterday but never mind!)

Look here he is after me saying "CALM DOWN!"








Loll he listened and parked his cute bum. He drives me absolutely bonkers sometimes but equally sends me all loved up and melted


----------



## Whompingwillow

Dumpling said:


> Aww I love the one with him sniffing the fern, his coat is such a gorgeous colour!


Fank you from mojo. He is so cute, he sniffs everything outside like its new he especially loves this bush, and another one which I do not know the name of! Will take a photo later and you can tell me


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> He is. Fank hyou from mojo - But very hard to please sometimes!! Shouting constantly even after his long trip outside  (and all morning yesterday but never mind!)
> 
> Look here he is after me saying "CALM DOWN!"
> View attachment 379060
> 
> Loll he listened and parked his cute bum. He drives me absolutely bonkers sometimes but equally sends me all loved up and melted


He was soooo excited by his morning out he was recounting his adventures at the top of his voice:Hilarious

ALL MORNING!! In this weather!!!! That's dedication for you


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> He was soooo excited by his morning out he was recounting his adventures at the top of his voice:Hilarious
> 
> ALL MORNING!! In this weather!!!! That's dedication for you


You made me feel so bad for telling him to be quiet and calm down that I took him outside again when I should have been working!

@Dumpling here you go


----------



## Dumpling

Whompingwillow said:


> You made me feel so bad for telling him to be quiet and calm down that I took him outside again when I should have been working!
> 
> @Dumpling here you go
> View attachment 379093


Aww sniffy Mojo! It looks a bit like a thuja? https://www.rhs.org.uk/Plants/13244/Platycladus-orientalis-Aurea-Nana/Details
I love conifers, but I'm rubbish on their names, my husband is a gardener so i rely on him to know the names, I just choose them!!


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> You made me feel so bad for telling him to be quiet and calm down that I took him outside again when I should have been working!
> 
> @Dumpling here you go
> View attachment 379093


Eeee blaming me? Just think of all that healthy fresh air you're imbibing


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human daddy, I love you so much I'm just going to give you a little love and knead your arm...you don't mind do you?"




























(sorry they are a bit blurry, difficult in this light without disturbing anyone)


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Stretch, Ollie, sttrrrreeeeeettcchhhhhhh!


----------



## SuboJvR

This boy though

We put up some Christmas decorations and he has been fairly ok. I'm a bit anxious about going to sleep though in case he decides to chew the tree to bits?!?

Generally he doesn't do naughty things when we aren't here... it'll be ok right?


----------



## Eilidh

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human daddy, I love you so much I'm just going to give you a little love and knead your arm...you don't mind do you?"
> 
> View attachment 379221
> 
> 
> View attachment 379222
> 
> 
> View attachment 379223
> 
> 
> (sorry they are a bit blurry, difficult in this light without disturbing anyone)


Wow she's the double of my Ada (Duchess) Lovely pictures! Xx


----------



## Eilidh

The whole clan, few pictures of each today.


----------



## Eilidh

Question - Is Stan a black smoke? Picture was taken in my sons room, can really see his beautiful markings.


----------



## Eilidh

Sorry taken over thread, but OH used his phone since mine is dished. Their too beautiful not too. Ada, and Einstein tonight.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Eilidh said:


> Question - Is Stan a black smoke? Picture w's taken in my sons room, can really see his beautiful markings.
> 
> View attachment 379265


@QOTN is good on this colour subject


----------



## Whompingwillow

SuboJvR said:


> This boy though
> 
> We put up some Christmas decorations and he has been fairly ok. I'm a bit anxious about going to sleep though in case he decides to chew the tree to bits?!?
> 
> Generally he doesn't do naughty things when we aren't here... it'll be ok right?
> 
> View attachment 379251
> 
> 
> View attachment 379252


Wish I could reassure you for peace of mind.... should be ok if he is only naughty when you are around! You'll find out in the morning!  Il have a small christmas tree, I'm expecting to find it knocked over on waking up, i dont think he will eat fake leaves but goodness knows, when he gets in his pent up energy state he is capable of really odd things like flying off the top of the banister in the hope he can fly so i will have to be finding out also and I imagine my head will be going through similar thoughts. Saffi is never so silly I would have no concerns! (Only when it involves food thievery mind..)


----------



## Whompingwillow

Kind girl, cleaning my fingerz for bed times


----------



## Eilidh

Whompingwillow said:


> Kind girl, cleaning my fingerz for bed times
> View attachment 379270


Clever girl Saffi. I just want to come an steal you!


----------



## Eilidh

Whompingwillow said:


> @QOTN is good on this colour subject


He has these beautiful, grey, and whitish swirls. Just curious as to the colour, will it change as he's older? He also looks so much more bushy than his sister. He was the only really bushy one. Is he long haired or semi, if the is such a thing. E xx


----------



## jasperthecat

I popped out for a few minutes today and on the way out I noticed the little fella sat on the dining room window sill looking out of the window and taking in a few rays of hazy sunshine which had obligingly appeared briefly from behind the clouds for a welcome bit of warmth on such a cool and frosty day.
He's beginning to look a bit more like the Lewis Carol literary character the Cheshire Cat!


----------



## Summercat

@Eilidh 
Lovely pics


----------



## Dumpling

Who says cats don't like oranges?! Inca was having a great time licking all the orange slices I dried, I had to take them off her in the end and she wouldn't leave them alone!


----------



## Dumpling

Hector tucked up in bed, it's not very warm here this morning!


----------



## SbanR

Dumpling said:


> Hector tucked up in bed, it's not very warm here this morning!
> View attachment 379373


Sensible Hector I was chilled earlier while Ollie was having fun


----------



## Eilidh

SbanR said:


> Sensible Hector I was chilled earlier while Ollie was having fun
> View attachment 379374
> View attachment 379375
> View attachment 379376
> View attachment 379377


The concentration on Ollie's face, too cute! Xx


----------



## Dumpling

SbanR said:


> Sensible Hector I was chilled earlier while Ollie was having fun
> View attachment 379374
> View attachment 379375
> View attachment 379376
> View attachment 379377


Ollie looks like he's having such fun! Totally worth getting a bit chilly for 

I wish mine liked going outside, they are both harness trained but really not keen on the great outdoors!


----------



## Eilidh

jasperthecat said:


> I popped out for a few minutes today and on the way out I noticed the little fella sat on the dining room window sill looking out of the window and taking in a few rays of hazy sunshine which had obligingly appeared briefly from behind the clouds for a welcome bit of warmth on such a cool and frosty day.
> He's beginning to look a bit more like the Lewis Carol literary character the Cheshire Cat!


Wow, Jasper! You have grown so much since I last seen you. He was an adorable kitten, and has turned into a very handsome young chap. E xx


----------



## Eilidh

@Summercat Thank you! :Cat xx


----------



## Eilidh

Dumpling said:


> Ollie looks like he's having such fun! Totally worth getting a bit chilly for
> 
> I wish mine liked going outside, they are both harness trained but really not keen on the great outdoors!


I really want to start Harness training. Can an older cat be taught?. Einstein is 3, I'd love to take him ad Ada out. E xx


----------



## SbanR

Dumpling said:


> Ollie looks like he's having such fun! Totally worth getting a bit chilly for
> 
> I wish mine liked going outside, they are both harness trained but really not keen on the great outdoors!


The problem is he heads straight for a tree n up he goes. He's then totally content to stay perched on a branch or two; if he moves its only to a different perch


----------



## SbanR

Eilidh said:


> I really want to start Harness training. Can an older cat be taught?. Einstein is 3, I'd love to take him ad Ada out. E xx


They might be willing but as they're older you'll have to be extra patient and take really baby steps


----------



## Eilidh

SbanR said:


> They might be willing but as they're older you'll have to be extra patient and take really baby steps


Sounds like I'll have to take out the big guns and get the extra special treats out! E xx


----------



## Dumpling

Eilidh said:


> I really want to start Harness training. Can an older cat be taught?. Einstein is 3, I'd love to take him ad Ada out. E xx


Yes you can! Most of mine have been adopted as adult cats and have all been pretty easy to harness train, I use these ones: https://www.mynwoodcatjackets.co.uk/lead.php and followed how they advised to harness train in their website


----------



## ewelsh

Battle for mummy's lap





































With very little room left for me!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Battle for mummy's lap
> 
> View attachment 379458
> 
> 
> View attachment 379460
> 
> 
> View attachment 379457
> 
> 
> View attachment 379459
> 
> 
> With very little room left for me!
> 
> View attachment 379461


Ha ha! Typical dog, knows which end she prefers. :Hilarious I've just noticed there's another little one lurking nearby.


----------



## jasperthecat

Eilidh said:


> Wow, Jasper! You have grown so much since I last seen you. He was an adorable kitten, and has turned into a very handsome young chap. E xx


Jasper says thank you for the kind compliment 

He was such a tiny underweight little thing when I brought him home from my daughter's, I never really expected him to grow quite as much as he has done and it seems he's still growing at 19 months old and has already turned into a fine strapping and well adjusted young man! 
He had his 6 monthly check over by his vet recently and she said he was in fine health and not overweight at around 6Kg which is reassuring as he's quite a big lad now and it's oh too easy for indoor cats to put on extra weight. I can definitely tell he's growing, especially when he steps on my ribs during the night when I'm lying in bed Fortunately he's not greedy, never over-eats plus he is forever nagging us to play with him and is very active in his play which is usually a regular 2 hours of vigorous play each day so it burns off any excess calories

He's laid sleeping with me in my study right now. I put a couple of small cushions in a cardboard box about 2 feet long (shaped like a drawer ) and one of his favourite blankets on top of the cushions and he is loving it! Half of the time I never notice he's there..he just appears after pushing the door open ( I never close it completely so that he can always get in) and he just listens to the music I play or has a quick nap so he's quite content!
He still hasn't ever lifted his paw in anger to us so I suspect now that he never will...he's just a sweet and gentle cat with the most delightful nature imaginable.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Battle for mummy's lap
> 
> View attachment 379458
> 
> 
> View attachment 379460
> 
> 
> View attachment 379457
> 
> 
> View attachment 379459
> 
> 
> With very little room left for me!
> 
> View attachment 379461


Phoebe having a good long sniff:Hilarious


----------



## Eilidh

jasperthecat said:


> Jasper says thank you for the kind compliment
> 
> He was such a tiny underweight little thing when I brought him home from my daughter's, I never really expected him to grow quite as much as he has done and it seems he's still growing at 19 months old and has already turned into a fine strapping and well adjusted young man!
> He had his 6 monthly check over by his vet recently and she said he was in fine health and not overweight at around 6Kg which is reassuring as he's quite a big lad now and it's oh too easy for indoor cats to put on extra weight. I can definitely tell he's growing, especially when he steps on my ribs during the night when I'm lying in bed Fortunately he's not greedy, never over-eats plus he is forever nagging us to play with him and is very active in his play which is usually a regular 2 hours of vigorous play each day so it burns off any excess calories
> 
> He's laid sleeping with me in my study right now. I put a couple of small cushions in a cardboard box about 2 feet long (shaped like a drawer ) and one of his favourite blankets on top of the cushions and he is loving it! Half of the time I never notice he's there..he just appears after pushing the door open ( I never close it completely so that he can always get in) and he just listens to the music I play or has a quick nap so he's quite content!
> He still hasn't ever lifted his paw in anger to us so I suspect now that he never will...he's just a sweet and gentle cat with the most delightful nature imaginable.


I remember when you first got him, was he not the smallest in the litter if I remember right? Just shows with the right love and care they can grow just as well, if not better than the rest.

Last we spoke you were going to be housesitting at your daughters, but Jasper mum, wasn't too happy with his presence. You were going to try again. Hope all went well. I know it was a long time ago but I was on a long, long break. From this, then social media. Only check instagram now, found all the rest very toxic.

He sounds like a dream, he really does. He will be keeping you on your toes, 2 hours vigorously, poor you!

I feel your pain literally as Einstein is very happy to give me a paw massage... He's that heavy it actually hurts, depending on where he's climbing or walking.

Please post more pictures as I really do love seeing your boy, always had a soft spot for him too. I'm sure his gentle personality is a reflection of your daughters and yourself and wife's hard work and dedication to him.

Eilidh


----------



## Eilidh

Dumpling said:


> Yes you can! Most of mine have been adopted as adult cats and have all been pretty easy to harness train, I use these ones: https://www.mynwoodcatjackets.co.uk/lead.php and followed how they advised to harness train in their website


Love how they have great advice, videos and lovely looking material. Will definitely be ordering. Thanks for the link. Sounds like patience is key. Exx


----------



## jasperthecat

Eilidh said:


> I remember when you first got him, was he not the smallest in the litter if I remember right? Just shows with the right love and care they can grow just as well, if not better than the rest.
> 
> Last we spoke you were going to be housesitting at your daughters, but Jasper mum, wasn't too happy with his presence. You were going to try again. Hope all went well. I know it was a long time ago but I was on a long, long break. From this, then social media. Only check instagram now, found all the rest very toxic.
> 
> He sounds like a dream, he really does. He will be keeping you on your toes, 2 hours vigorously, poor you!
> 
> I feel your pain literally as Einstein is very happy to give me a paw massage... He's that heavy it actually hurts, depending on where he's climbing or walking.
> 
> Please post more pictures as I really do love seeing your boy, always had a soft spot for him too. I'm sure his gentle personality is a reflection of your daughters and yourself and wife's hard work and dedication to him.
> 
> Eilidh


I don't come on here as often these days but I'd noticed you weren't posting as usual.
You're right, we were going on holiday and trying to get Jasper and his mum re-aquainted...it was a little tense for the first couple of days after we dropped him off but by the time we returned 10 days later, they were feeding together and he was strolling around very relaxed though I still certainly think he prefers human rather than feline company! He didn't thrive when he was with his siblings and it was only after he was removed from them that he began to thrive.

He really has grown into a delightful cat, with a delightful, gentle nature to match. I was in the very fortunate position that I could visit the litter as often as I liked and as I had the pick, Jasper although the weakest and the runt of the litter, he just stood out from the rest and matched our needs perfectly! My daughter had bonded with him as it was with her initial care and attention and hand feeding that he even survived and if he survived, he was earmarked for him to be my daughter's pet but she realised that we'd take great care of him so let me have him and I took over her role of continuing with his care.

It was a steep learning curve for both Jasper and myself. He was bullied by his siblings so missed out on learning many things through sibling play which I had to simulate though fortunately I had the time to spare. He lacked so much confidence that it took me months to encourage him just to jump and leap which he should have learned from his siblings but he just cowered out of the way and was left marginalised...that was why we brought him home early away from the litter and within a week to 10 days from leaving the litter he was already a changed cat and has continued his character development ever since.

His stalking skills which are as a result of hundreds of hours training him through play are immense and he behaves more like a lion or panther than a domestic cat. I dread to think what destruction he'd wreak on the local wildlife if he was ever allowed to roam!

My other half is sleeping in the spare bedroom tonight just as she did last night due to having an awful cold and as I suffer from COPD. she's trying not to pass it on to me which could make me quite ill...of course Jasper can't understand why we are in two different rooms and doesn't know where to go.

Anyway here's one of him sitting on one of my amplifiers ( his favourite spot) .


----------



## Purplecatlover

What a tiring life being a cat x


----------



## Purplecatlover

Zzzzz


----------



## ewelsh

Hello Jasper you little cutie x


----------



## Tawny75

Mr T has just sent me this, I could not agree more...


----------



## Summercat

^^^ like that, love reading and cats


----------



## Eilidh

Summercat said:


> ^^^ like that, love reading and cats


Same SC my two favourite things in life! Can't do without books or cats. Or talking about books or cats xx


----------



## Eilidh

Faye1995 said:


> What a tiring life being a cat x
> View attachment 379595





jasperthecat said:


> I don't come on here as often these days but I'd noticed you weren't posting as usual.
> You're right, we were going on holiday and trying to get Jasper and his mum re-aquainted...it was a little tense for the first couple of days after we dropped him off but by the time we returned 10 days later, they were feeding together and he was strolling around very relaxed though I still certainly think he prefers human rather than feline company! He didn't thrive when he was with his siblings and it was only after he was removed from them that he began to thrive.
> 
> He really has grown into a delightful cat, with a delightful, gentle nature to match. I was in the very fortunate position that I could visit the litter as often as I liked and as I had the pick, Jasper although the weakest and the runt of the litter, he just stood out from the rest and matched our needs perfectly! My daughter had bonded with him as it was with her initial care and attention and hand feeding that he even survived and if he survived, he was earmarked for him to be my daughter's pet but she realised that we'd take great care of him so let me have him and I took over her role of continuing with his care.
> 
> It was a steep learning curve for both Jasper and myself. He was bullied by his siblings so missed out on learning many things through sibling play which I had to simulate though fortunately I had the time to spare. He lacked so much confidence that it took me months to encourage him just to jump and leap which he should have learned from his siblings but he just cowered out of the way and was left marginalised...that was why we brought him home early away from the litter and within a week to 10 days from leaving the litter he was already a changed cat and has continued his character development ever since.
> 
> His stalking skills which are as a result of hundreds of hours training him through play are immense and he behaves more like a lion or panther than a domestic cat. I dread to think what destruction he'd wreak on the local wildlife if he was ever allowed to roam!
> 
> My other half is sleeping in the spare bedroom tonight just as she did last night due to having an awful cold and as I suffer from COPD. she's trying not to pass it on to me which could make me quite ill...of course Jasper can't understand why we are in two different rooms and doesn't know where to go.
> 
> Anyway here's one of him sitting on one of my amplifiers ( his favourite spot) .


Two Jasper's in the one page! Made my day. Great pictures guys. @jasperthecat hope your wife gets well soon. There is a lot of bad colds about. My Aunt has Copd is so horrible to se her struggle. Hope you don't catch it!

Take care, Eilidh xx


----------



## Jesthar

Apologies for bending the rules a bit, I tried to post this yesterday but hit technical problems...

Basically, I as busy printing labels for my stall at TICA Coventry show this weekend, but I'm starting to wonder if I've bought a label printer or a cat entertainment system...

(best with the sound on, it's not long or loud  )




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=515733205579676


----------



## LJC675

Jesthar said:


> Apologies for bending the rules a bit, I tried to post this yesterday but hit technical problems...
> 
> Basically, I as busy printing labels for my stall at TICA Coventry show this weekend, but I'm starting to wonder if I've bought a label printer or a cat entertainment system...
> 
> (best with the sound on, it's not long or loud  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=515733205579676


Ha , ha excellent, guess you'll be reprinting those!


----------



## ewelsh

Jesthar said:


> Apologies for bending the rules a bit, I tried to post this yesterday but hit technical problems...
> 
> Basically, I as busy printing labels for my stall at TICA Coventry show this weekend, but I'm starting to wonder if I've bought a label printer or a cat entertainment system...
> 
> (best with the sound on, it's not long or loud  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=515733205579676


That is just gorgeous, the reaction when another label is printed :Hilarious I love this


----------



## Jesthar

LJC675 said:


> Ha , ha excellent, guess you'll be reprinting those!


One or two were rendered unuseable, yes!


----------



## Jesthar

ewelsh said:


> That is just gorgeous, the reaction when another label is printed :Hilarious I love this


The previous strip I did was even funnier, as she hadn't got used to it then and jumped six inches every time - sadly I didn't grab the phone in time!


----------



## Tawny75

Eilidh said:


> Same SC my two favourite things in life! Can't do without books or cats. Or talking about books or cats xx


Hence why we are all here


----------



## SbanR

Jesthar said:


> Apologies for bending the rules a bit, I tried to post this yesterday but hit technical problems...
> 
> Basically, I as busy printing labels for my stall at TICA Coventry show this weekend, but I'm starting to wonder if I've bought a label printer or a cat entertainment system...
> 
> (best with the sound on, it's not long or loud  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=515733205579676


What a bargain! Two for the price of one


----------



## Jaf

Tonight's game of "spot the cats". We're watching midsomer murders.

Lori, Woody, Jackie and Mari.


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## Eilidh

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 379740


So cute all tucked up, nice and warm. Xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Sums them up nicely


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> The problem is he heads straight for a tree n up he goes. He's then totally content to stay perched on a branch or two; if he moves its only to a different perch


How do you coax him down? Bribes??


----------



## Cully

Faye1995 said:


> What a tiring life being a cat x
> View attachment 379595


Exhausting


----------



## Cully

What a miserable grey, windy, rainy day! After a 15 second dash around the garden this morning she rocketed back inside. Must have caught the wind under her tail lol.
She spent ages chasing raindrops down the window before taking a well earned nap:Cat


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> How do you coax him down? Bribes??


Play with him (a twig or long grass stem) to entice him to a lower branch n eventually down to the ground or, if I lose patience, lift him down


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> What a miserable grey, windy, rainy day! After a 15 second dash around the garden this morning she rocketed back inside. Must have caught the wind under her tail lol.
> She spent ages chasing raindrops down the window before taking a well earned nap:Cat
> View attachment 379804


That is a strange photo (in a good way)! I cannot work out the eyes.....


----------



## Whompingwillow

Is it a collar!? BING!


----------



## ewelsh

Whompingwillow said:


> That is a strange photo (in a good way)! I cannot work out the eyes.....


Your not alone, I had to look twice ha! X


----------



## Cully

Well do you know @Whompingwillow and @ewelsh I never even gave it a thought until you pointed it out . Yes it is a collar, a similar one here being modelled by Moo's favourite Teddy








The eyes are very realistic aren't they? I must admit, if you didn't know it very much looks like she has eyes in the back of her head:Cat


----------



## Charity

Waiting patiently to be wrapped up and sent. Anyone like an extra Christmas present?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Waiting patiently to be wrapped up and sent. Anyone like an extra Christmas present?
> 
> View attachment 379832


I don't believe you for a second


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cutie pies


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Waiting patiently to be wrapped up and sent. Anyone like an extra Christmas present?
> 
> View attachment 379832


I reckon I could give it a go


----------



## Tawny75

I have a new Olympic sport - bed changing with two kittens being 'helpful'


----------



## SbanR

He's discovered a new perch

















Back to a favourite tree







Chilling


----------



## Whompingwillow

I love his cheek smudge
Have you let go of the lead there!? (3rd photo)


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> I love his cheek smudge
> Have you let go of the lead there!? (3rd photo)


Yes He wasn't doing anything


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Yes He wasn't doing anything


That is very brave! But you know him well enough to know when thats safe. Id have a mojo at the very top of the tree at lightening speed, stuck, if I tried to pull that kind of trick!


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> That is very brave! But you know him well enough to know when thats safe. Id have a mojo at the very top of the tree at lightening speed, stuck, if I tried to pull that kind of trick!


It was only for a few seconds while I took the photo. With Ollie, the danger period is at the very start, when he's climbing up


----------



## ChaosCat

Bending the rule a little, as this was last night.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Bonny, I feel like I’ve not seen you in ages, hope you and Annie are both ok (and your slave too!).


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi Bonny, I feel like I've not seen you in ages, hope you and Annie are both ok (and your slave too!).


Thanks @Mrs Funkin, the slave is rather overworked, but the piratesses are fine.


----------



## ChaosCat

Pouring rain and storm outside.
What's a cat to do?


----------



## Britt

Pooh loves his Union Jack cushion, I wish I'd find a pillow case like this, he would probably be super happy xx


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Waiting patiently to be wrapped up and sent. Anyone like an extra Christmas present?
> 
> View attachment 379832


Ooohhhh me me me please! This house has too many female hormones xx

Don't send Toppy via Hermes though


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> That is a strange photo (in a good way)! I cannot work out the eyes.....


I thought that yesterday, I kept looking at it and I've only just realised its her collar. …..I think


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Ooohhhh me me me please! This house has too many female hormones xx
> 
> Don't send Toppy via Hermes though


Not Hermes, not Royal Mail. I think it should be Parcel2Go


----------



## ewelsh

I thought I had a mouse in the cupboard, turns out to be a big black naughty one


----------



## Oneinamillion

Playtime with the Jiggstar!
"I love mice!!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> He's discovered a new perch
> 
> View attachment 379882
> View attachment 379883
> 
> 
> Back to a favourite tree
> View attachment 379884
> Chilling
> View attachment 379886


What a super tail. Do you think he might grow into it one day?


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> What a super tail. Do you think he might grow into it one day?


It's the angle of the photo some days, his tail looks quite short 
I love it though when he approaches me with his tail up. It looks really magnificent then

I have a few pics for you, of Ollie coming down from a tree. Will post later when I've gone through some more of this morning's pics


----------



## Charity

Silly sausage


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Silly sausage
> 
> View attachment 380122
> 
> 
> View attachment 380123
> 
> 
> View attachment 380125


What a softy:Cat


----------



## SbanR

@Cully just for you Ollie descending from a tree


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> @Cully just for you Ollie descending from a tree
> View attachment 380137
> View attachment 380138
> View attachment 380139


Aww isn't he clever! :Spiderman Are you sure he doesn't have opposable thumbs lol?
Am I right in thinking certain wild cats can turn there ankles 180% so they can climb down? Ocelots and leopards I think. I saw it on a nature program. Hm, or it could have been Q.I.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Silly sausage
> 
> View attachment 380122
> 
> 
> View attachment 380123
> 
> 
> View attachment 380125


Oh Toppy looks a bit sad in the last photo. Lovely boy.


----------



## jasperthecat

For the past two days I've been looking after my other half's mum's dog (Poucha) who some may remember had saved the poor dog from an absolutely wretched life in Sri Lanka by bringing him over here at substantial cost to herself but she absolutely adored him having got to know him over 3 months each year in the past 3 or 4 years and he adored her too so it was a match made in heaven so to speak.

Three months ago my OH's mum fell and broke her ankle very badly in two places which meant she was virtually house bound for several weeks and she said she doesn't know what she'd have done without him...he's been such a source of so much company and joy for her when we couldn't get to see her. He loves her so much and at first he couldn't bear to be apart from her though he will now come to us and settle while we have him. 
He was extremely nervous of people especially males having been treated terribly in the past and apparently I'm the only male he's ever trusted which pleases me as I wouldn't want him to feel threatened by me. He just sits beside me in my study and relaxes just as Jasper does when I play rock music which they both like for some reason.

Poucha has a delightful, loving and gentle nature and comes to us and gently 'paws' and 'mouths' our hands to play and stroke him.
As for Jasper...well he isn't exactly overjoyed at his presence but then again it is Jasper's home, though he doesn't go off and hide but instead insists on getting close to Poucha whenever he's here. They have both virtually rubbed noses and sniffed each other and as far as I can see, Poucha just wants to be friends and is no threat to Jasper nor Jasper to him. Obviously I keep a close eye on them but as you can see from the quick pic I took, Jasper just can't resist a peek at Poucha and minutes later he was going crazy chasing his 'Da Bird' around our bedroom and right after that fast asleep on our bed so he didn't seem too disturbed by Poucha's presence.

"I'm watching you!"


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie on her favourite chair.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I'm sorry I woke you up early starving hungry...but now my tummy is full of Sheba, I'll just lie on this hot pipe and have a little morning snoozette"


----------



## Charity

Start the day with lots of play


----------



## Jesthar

Having fun at the TICA Spoticat show, but does anyone know what breed this is? It seems to like snuggling in my Scoodies and playing with my cat toys...


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> @Cully just for you Ollie descending from a tree
> View attachment 380137
> View attachment 380138
> View attachment 380139


That is some coat Ollie has, must take some brushing @SbaR


----------



## ewelsh

Jesthar said:


> Having fun at the TICA Spoticat show, but does anyone know what breed this is? It seems to like snuggling in my Scoodies and playing with my cat toys...
> 
> View attachment 380232


Not sure what breed that is! Maybe a moggy  but looks better behaved than my girls


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 380204
> 
> Annie on her favourite chair.


What a lovely photo. Her face is full of character:Cat


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> That is some coat Ollie has, must take some brushing @SbaR


Nope. Just a quick brush with a wire slicker and comb through. Generally several times a day though, especially after a trip outside


----------



## Psygon

When that empty bowl of cereal looks too tempting...


----------



## Charity

"Suffering catfish! I fink I need to lose some weight"


----------



## LJC675

Charity said:


> "Suffering catfish! I fink I need to lose some weight"
> 
> View attachment 380353


Aw darling Toppy, don't panic too much, that way up it looks like a 9 but it's actually a 6.


----------



## Charity

LJC675 said:


> Aw darling Toppy, don't panic too much, that way up it looks like a 9 but it's actually a 6.


That's just when I thought when I saw it, had quite a panic until I realised it was 6 but even that's a bit over the top.


----------



## Jaf

Lori "this box is rubbish, all broken."

Jackie "well it's not my fault, box is clearly too small."


----------



## ewelsh

Toppy is big boned!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> "Suffering catfish! I fink I need to lose some weight"
> 
> View attachment 380353


He's just got his winter coat on!! Can be very deceiving!!


----------



## Joy84

Where is Wally?
I mean Phoebe!
















The fun cat is having when you pick stuff off the floor for hovering


----------



## Dumpling

SbanR said:


> @Cully just for you Ollie descending from a tree
> View attachment 380137
> View attachment 380138
> View attachment 380139


Can he come and give Athena some lessons please?? She was stuck 30ft up a tree for three days earlier this year!!


----------



## SbanR

Dumpling said:


> Can he come and give Athena some lessons please?? She was stuck 30ft up a tree for three days earlier this year!!


It was only a baby tree 30 foot and he'll need a chunky fireman to bring him down


----------



## Dumpling

SbanR said:


> It was only a baby tree 30 foot and he'll need a chunky fireman to bring him down


I was soooo disappointed that the fire brigade don't do cat tree rescues anymore!! The RSPCA were going to come and get her out (after us having to chase them for 2 days!) but on the morning that they were meant to come and rescue her, she turned up for breakfast!


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> It was only a baby tree 30 foot and he'll need a chunky fireman to bring him down


Sounds like you'd like that wouldn't you!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Maybe I'm getting confused with hb. Hard to keep up with you lot and half naked workmen


----------



## SbanR

Dumpling said:


> I was soooo disappointed that the fire brigade don't do cat tree rescues anymore!! The RSPCA were going to come and get her out (after us having to chase them for 2 days!) but on the morning that they were meant to come and rescue her, she turned up for breakfast!


Your girl has exquisite timing

@Whompingwillow I would looove a hunky fireman rather than a chunky one


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Your girl has exquisite timing
> 
> @Whompingwillow I would looove a hunky fireman rather than a chunky one


Ahhh I got confused with hunky and chunky! Haha


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Ahhh I got confused with hunky and chunky! Haha


I typed hunky but it got corrected to chunky!


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> I typed hunky but it got corrected to chunky!


Its all making sense now... :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

I was trying to take a photo of a cat I hadn't seen before out of my window.
Unfortunately I had it on the selfie setting and look who I snapped instead:Snaphappy







Cheeky!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Oh look, mojo made it to a bus stop poster! Clever boy


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Oh look, mojo made it to a bus stop poster! Clever boy
> View attachment 380554


They shouldn't have photoshopped him so much! He looks so much better naturally. But that's true for most models.


----------



## Psygon

Whompingwillow said:


> Oh look, mojo made it to a bus stop poster! Clever boy
> View attachment 380554


Hahahaha :-D


----------



## SbanR

Trapeze artist


----------



## Summercat

The Mojos look a bit similar


----------



## mightyboosh

Oliver loves our new bedding.


----------



## mightyboosh

SbanR said:


> Trapeze artist
> 
> View attachment 380601
> View attachment 380603
> View attachment 380604


Very, very, very, very, very cute.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Someone fell into the christmas tree box... oops! It was standing upright and he fell in....I missed the best bit! Now he wont stop checking out the box out and biting it, I think he is quite angry with it and is fixing his pride...


----------



## SbanR

mightyboosh said:


> Very, very, very, very, very cute.


Thank you


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I think I'll just lie here like this to make sure you and human daddy have no bed whatsoever. You don't mind, do you? No. Didn't think you did"

Apologies for the shocking picture quality, my iPad camera doesn't like low light.

Also, why oh why do cats have ginger under belly fluff? I'm speculating like it's the same as men having ginger beards when they start to grow them.


----------



## Tawny75

mightyboosh said:


> Oliver loves our new bedding.
> 
> View attachment 380629


So do I!!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

BEGGING to take him out with me








After rolling around screaming he grabbed my shoelaces. You'd think I didn't take him out not long ago


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi adores this ball I made out of her fur















He is such a cute gentle soul, don't forget! Part time imp wimp part time too adorable for words


----------



## LJC675

Well the new cat bed desk tidy is working out well 

Not sure if it should be a cat bed desk tidy or a desk cat tidy?


----------



## SbanR

By gum, it was cold this morning! Here's Ollie, all fluffed up


----------



## Charity

Bunty never sits on the sofa, must be because I put her Christmas blanket on it today.


----------



## Eilidh

This is not and I repeat, NOT a naughty picture. It's OH elbow and arm, and side. Then we have myself sprawled out, sleeping. Then little missy, Hela wedged in as far as she can. Thank god oh was awake at propped up, as I move about and jump in my sleep. She is the cutest wee thing so loving!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Eilidh said:


> This is not and I repeat, NOT a naughty picture. .
> 
> View attachment 380842


Now you'll have all the naughty forum members mocking you even so  or maybe it's just me...cute bum. I mean cat!! I love the little nose beauty spots. You can tell she is the loveliest


----------



## LJC675

Eilidh said:


> This is not and I repeat, NOT a naughty picture. It's OH elbow and arm, and side. Then we have myself sprawled out, sleeping. Then little missy, Hela wedged in as far as she can. Thank god oh was awake at propped up, as I move about and jump in my sleep. She is the cutest wee thing so loving!
> 
> View attachment 380842


I'm sorry, but that soooo looks like a hairy bum :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

I had to double check:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Eilidh said:


> This is not and I repeat, NOT a naughty picture. It's OH elbow and arm, and side. Then we have myself sprawled out, sleeping. Then little missy, Hela wedged in as far as she can. Thank god oh was awake at propped up, as I move about and jump in my sleep. She is the cutest wee thing so loving!
> 
> View attachment 380842


Thank goodness you explained :Facepalm


----------



## Jaf

Geri greater ginge and Lori lesser ginge are so pretty. I like pointing out their ginger bits, white bits and black bits!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Last night


----------



## Whompingwillow

And this polar bear keeping my feet warm last night


----------



## Whompingwillow

This mornings tease play


----------



## Eilidh

Whompingwillow said:


> Now you'll have all the naughty forum members mocking you even so  or maybe it's just me...cute bum. I mean cat!! I love the little nose beauty spots. You can tell she is the loveliest


It is not a bum!! Lol I even wondered myself when he first showed me it.

@LJC675 Ahhhh I knew I shouldn't have posted it. He's like a gorilla, but... Its NOT a bum , same goes for you @Charity and you, @ewelsh


----------



## Acidic Angel

Sox, that's not your bed...


----------



## Whompingwillow

Bought this in a charity shop for a friend but saffi and it have been bonding... dont know if I have the heart to seperate them now


----------



## SbanR

Eilidh said:


> It is not a bum!! Lol I even wondered myself when he first showed me it.
> 
> @LJC675 Ahhhh I knew I shouldn't have posted it. He's like a gorilla, but... Its NOT a bum , same goes for you @Charity and you, @ewelsh


You're protesting toooo much Eilidh!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Eilidh

Whompingwillow said:


> Bought this in a charity shop for a friend but saffi and it have been bonding... dont know if I have the heart to seperate them now
> View attachment 381031


Bonding with the thing that looks like a bloody bondage mask, haha that's for the bum comment! Hope I've not broke any rules writing the above, if I have I will delete. Also noticed beside your name joined Feb 18?? I was off basically all this year but remember you from 2017? Had me baffled. E xx


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
A bit scary!

@SbanR 
Love the outdoor pics:Cat


----------



## Summercat

Jack in a box


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> A bit scary!
> 
> @SbanR
> Love the outdoor pics:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

THAT is why you named him jack, bing!


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
He came as Jack, I wanted to rename him as it is fun to think of names but OH wanted to keep the name he came to us with.

I didn't think of Jack in the box at first, despite him arriving in a shoe box:Shy it took @LJC675 to mention that. Doh


----------



## Shrike

No idea what Brooke has been up to, but somehow she's soaked her chest but not her feet! Maybe she's been in the pond again - but at night?


----------



## ChaosCat

Shrike said:


> No idea what Brooke has been up to, but somehow she's soaked her chest but not her feet! Maybe she's been in the pond again - but at night?
> 
> View attachment 381070


She has beautiful eyes!


----------



## Trixie1

Shrike said:


> No idea what Brooke has been up to, but somehow she's soaked her chest but not her feet! Maybe she's been in the pond again - but at night?
> 
> View attachment 381070


She's gorgeous and how did she manage Not to get her feet wet!! Bit of a mystery!


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> By gum, it was cold this morning! Here's Ollie, all fluffed up
> 
> View attachment 380827
> View attachment 380830


Aww I love it when it's cold and they fluff up - they always get their muzzle on lol!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

My favourite polar bear


----------



## Whompingwillow

Eilidh said:


> Bonding with the thing that looks like a bloody bondage mask, haha that's for the bum comment! Hope I've not broke any rules writing the above, if I have I will delete. Also noticed beside your name joined Feb 18?? I was off basically all this year but remember you from 2017? Had me baffled. E xx


Haha :Hilarious not sure how I missed such a good comment! Even if quite cheeky...

I dont know what you are talking about, you must be going bummy  I did join earlier, had a blip where I felt the need to leave the forum, then came running back shortly after...  youre not imagining it


----------



## Psygon

CK and Jammy have been to the vets for their annual vaccination. I think ted and Darcy were jealous at not coming on the trip. They've been in CK's carrier since we got home :-D


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cosy winter times









Photo shoots for her next top model entry

















'Teeheehee' who knows what she is finding so amusing


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh you little grey-nosed beauty. Is it tough being so delicious, Saffi? I bet it is.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Heating is on can you tell?


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> CK and Jammy have been to the vets for their annual vaccination. I think ted and Darcy were jealous at not coming on the trip. They've been in CK's carrier since we got home :-D
> 
> View attachment 381278


Oh if only they knew:Nailbiting. Ingorance really is bliss sometimes


----------



## Whompingwillow

Nosey boy


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi is making use of all the hidey spots she never usually goes for at the moment








looking her best as always


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Saffi is making use of all the hidey spots she never usually goes for at the moment
> View attachment 381338
> 
> looking her best as always


You do unduly influence the cat chatters by these photos and captures! Making Mojo out as nosey while Saffi is the gentle beauty.
I mean, Saffi definitely is a gentle beauty. But Mojo is only checking if everything is okay as he feels responsible for his two ladies.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> You do unduly influence the cat chatters by these photos and captures! Making Mojo out as nosey while Saffi is the gentle beauty.
> I mean, Saffi definitely is a gentle beauty. But Mojo is only checking if everything is okay as he feels responsible for his two ladies.


I have never denied saffis no nosy-Ness!


----------



## QOTN

ChaosCat said:


> You do unduly influence the cat chatters by these photos and captures! Making Mojo out as nosey while Saffi is the gentle beauty.
> I mean, Saffi definitely is a gentle beauty. But Mojo is only checking if everything is okay as he feels responsible for his two ladies.


Mojo is heavily into drugs!


----------



## Willow_Warren

There are some extra gorgeous smoochy photos on here today


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> Mojo is heavily into drugs!


Exactly..!


----------



## Jesthar

Your 'penitent face' doesn't fool me for a second, madam, I can see the chomp marks in that label...


----------



## Emmasian

Having a home pamper spa in preparation for concert tonight. Freya joined in for some girl time to the boys' disgust!


----------



## ebonycat

Emmasian said:


> Having a home pamper spa in preparation for concert tonight. Freya joined in for some girl time to the boys' disgust!
> 
> View attachment 381483


Enjoy the concert, who are you going to see? xx


----------



## Emmasian

I'm actually singing in it as part of North East Wales Music Service (so not that exciting lol!). It's so lovely and Christmassy, and has loads of super talented kids in it. We got snowed off last year so gotta make it a good un tonight


----------



## ebonycat

Emmasian said:


> I'm actually singing in it as part of North East Wales Music Service (so not that exciting lol!). It's so lovely and Christmassy, and has loads of super talented kids in it. We got snowed off last year so gotta make it a good un tonight


Oh fantastic, I hope all goes well & you have a lovely night xx


----------



## ewelsh

Emmasian said:


> I'm actually singing in it as part of North East Wales Music Service (so not that exciting lol!). It's so lovely and Christmassy, and has loads of super talented kids in it. We got snowed off last year so gotta make it a good un tonight


That sounds wonderful, enjoy xx


----------



## Charity

Gave Toppy a treat this morning which he promptly dropped down behind his cushion and couldn't get out. Bunty came to help him so Toppy lets her get on with it not realising she's going to eat it when she finds it. Bad luck Toppy!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Gave Toppy a treat this morning which he promptly dropped down behind his cushion and couldn't get out. Bunty came to help him so Toppy lets her get on with it not realising she's going to eat it when she finds it. Bad luck Toppy!
> 
> View attachment 381491


He knew mummy would give him another....

You did, didn't you?

Bad mummy if you didn't:Facepalm:Meh


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Gave Toppy a treat this morning which he promptly dropped down behind his cushion and couldn't get out. Bunty came to help him so Toppy lets her get on with it not realising she's going to eat it when she finds it. Bad luck Toppy!
> 
> View attachment 381491


And did she get to scoff it?


----------



## Eilidh

My beautiful boy Stan, getting bigger and more naughty as the days go on. He's my wee black beauty.


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> He knew mummy would give him another....
> 
> You did, didn't you?
> 
> Bad mummy if you didn't:Facepalm:Meh


Of course I did.:Cat



Cully said:


> And did she get to scoff it?


Oh yes, she's one smart cookie, finders is keepers


----------



## Whompingwillow

Eilidh said:


> My beautiful boy Stan, getting bigger and more naughty as the days go on. He's my wee black beauty.
> 
> View attachment 381525


He is so so cute I want to steal him


----------



## Whompingwillow

Uh oh @Clairabella are you on a liking rampage? :Nailbiting


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Uh oh @Clairabella are you on a liking rampage? :Nailbiting


I haven't been on the photo thread for aggggeeesss! Infact, when I came on here the last page I was on was November  
So I have a lot of liking to do :Hilarious Soz :Cat


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> He is so so cute I want to steal him


I want him tooo ❤


----------



## Jaf

Ollie has his head on my shoulder. His purr is sooo loud I can't concentrate on the telly.

Cats are better than telly!


----------



## Charity

We don't have Dreamies very often but I pinched a small packet from the Christmas gifts I'm giving to friends' cats (naughty I know) and its worse than catnip in this house, they won't leave me alone.










Guess who's lost theirs again


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Toppy you are funny, definitely a Toppy Trotter!



Eilidh said:


> My beautiful boy Stan, getting bigger and more naughty as the days go on. He's my wee black beauty.
> 
> View attachment 381525


OH what a sweet heart! I LOVE Stan xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, it's so grotty outside but it's warm and toasty in front of the volcano...so I'll just hang out here for a bit...zzzzz"


----------



## Eilidh

ewelsh said:


> Oh Toppy you are funny, definitely a Toppy Trotter!
> 
> OH what a sweet heart! I LOVE Stan xxxxx


Thank You @ewelsh He's a wee rascal. Great personality. E xx


----------



## BethanyKate

Within minutes of each other...


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Posing for a selfie....


----------



## jadeh31

My little lion


----------



## Charity

BethanyKate said:


> Within minutes of each other...
> 
> View attachment 381654
> View attachment 381653


What a gorgeous tail


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Ollie has his head on my shoulder. His purr is sooo loud I can't concentrate on the telly.
> 
> Cats are better than telly!
> 
> View attachment 381545


You are so lucky. I wish I could hear Moo purr. I know she does because I can feel it, but she has such a tiny voice.
Except on the odd occasion I've trodden on her tail. YOWEEOW!!!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> We don't have Dreamies very often but I pinched a small packet from the Christmas gifts I'm giving to friends' cats (naughty I know) and its worse than catnip in this house, they won't leave me alone.
> 
> View attachment 381623
> 
> 
> Guess who's lost theirs again
> 
> View attachment 381626


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> What a gorgeous tail


It's like a foxes brush, so bushy.


----------



## Psygon

Someone's comfy.


----------



## Charity

Toppy's never been a Christmas bad boy, showing a great deal of interest in Christmas decorations before, even when he was younger, but this year he is being a right pain. He spends half the time behind the tree, then pouncing out on Bunty and making it rock, batting baubles, chewing the branches occasionally. I've actually blocked off the back of the tree with a large cushion but it hasn't stopped him.  He's also into the various bags of presents waiting to be wrapped. All I'm ever saying to him at the moment is "Toppy, stop it!". (or worse). :Banghead


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Charity it's just extra exciting this year! Plus I love your reindeer baubles

Hannah


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> Toppy's never been a Christmas bad boy, showing a great deal of interest in Christmas decorations before, even when he was younger, but this year he is being a right pain. He spends half the time behind the tree, then pouncing out on Bunty and making it rock, batting baubles, chewing the branches occasionally. I've actually blocked off the back of the tree with a large cushion but it hasn't stopped him.  He's also into the various bags of presents waiting to be wrapped. All I'm ever saying to him at the moment is "Toppy, stop it!". (or worse). :Banghead
> 
> View attachment 381817
> 
> 
> View attachment 381821
> 
> 
> View attachment 381822


He looks pleased with himself in that last pic :-D


----------



## Willow_Warren

Been a busy week with one thing and another, still have a lot to do today, including painting the inside of the bunny shed ready for Caspian's return on Tuesday with his new wifebun chime. And Christmas card making (the mess in the background) other Christmas makes and final present wrapping + some shopping.

But Lola has other ideas and had pinned me down on the sofa...


----------



## Smuge

Can't pretend the cats are very upset when one of us gets up early for work, one or two of them usually sleep on the bed at night (it's superking and massive) but they like to use the opportunity to take over a full half of it

















How does Garfield manage to look this tired when we slept in to almost lunchtime?


----------



## SbanR

Doing nothing is extremely tiring


----------



## Charity

I'm running myself ragged this afternoon doing up presents etc. while everyone else in the household, and I mean everyone , is carrying on as usual having a leisurely Sunday relaxation....grrrrr!


----------



## Jaf

I am often surrounded by cats. Just now Choccy is on my lap, Jackie is on my feet, Mari by my side and Woody is on the opposite sofa. Tis very difficult to get a good piccy, pinned down as I am.


----------



## Tawny75

After a busy weekend away with Guides I am back crocheting with my snoozy helper.


----------



## Animalfan

My newest edition enjoying the super soft Christmas throws.


----------



## ChaosCat

Bending the rules as I took the photos yesterday, but must excuse myself with having travelled.
At last I met some online friends:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh! You met the grey-nosed beauty that is Saffi and King Mojo  how lovely @ChaosCat


----------



## Psygon

What do you mean it's not Friday yet?!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo being his king cloud self this morning, whatever he is telling saffi, I think shes been told...! At least we let him think so  (Hes looking at her) 








best friends (mojo cant be seen but he is behind there somewhere being adored too )


----------



## ewelsh

Animalfan said:


> My newest edition enjoying the super soft Christmas throws.
> View attachment 381965


Awwww look at that face! Do tell us more?


----------



## Animalfan

ewelsh said:


> Awwww look at that face! Do tell us more?


Well..... he was a foster kitten who had been found dumped in the local woods. He was about 8 weeks, bedraggled and very frightened when he came so I knew he would be a staying for a good while. He then developed cat flu and was lovingly nursed, then allergies and terrible skin issues, which I knew would be a life long problem. So.... being all black, snotty and sneezy and a little bit crusty I didn't have high hopes for a quick adoption and he had been nursed so much we had formed a close bond and I just couldn't give him up!


----------



## LJC675

Animalfan said:


> Well..... he was a foster kitten who had been found dumped in the local woods. He was about 8 weeks, bedraggled and very frightened when he came so I knew he would be a staying for a good while. He then developed cat flu and was lovingly nursed, then allergies and terrible skin issues, which I knew would be a life long problem. So.... being all black, snotty and sneezy and a little bit crusty I didn't have high hopes for a quick adoption and he had been nursed so much we had formed a close bond and I just couldn't give him up!


Yeah!!! good for you.


----------



## Animalfan

LJC675 said:


> Yeah!!! good for you.


Thanks, but I think I fail just a little as a fosterer, I know have 4 rescue cats lol!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Animalfan said:


> Well..... he was a foster kitten who had been found dumped in the local woods. He was about 8 weeks, bedraggled and very frightened when he came so I knew he would be a staying for a good while. He then developed cat flu and was lovingly nursed, then allergies and terrible skin issues, which I knew would be a life long problem. So.... being all black, snotty and sneezy and a little bit crusty I didn't have high hopes for a quick adoption and he had been nursed so much we had formed a close bond and I just couldn't give him up!


Another black kitten dumped! My Lottie was a dumped black kitten too!
Thank goodness he was found. When you have to nurse to that degree it's natural to become attached, he is one lucky boy. What's his name?


----------



## KittenEevee

I'd really like a black cat, they are so beautiful. I will give all the black cats love. I really don't mind what a cat looks like but we are looking at getting a black cat and calling it toothless.


----------



## ewelsh

Toothless as in how to train your dragon  that’s a nic name we call our black lab


----------



## Animalfan

ewelsh said:


> Another black kitten dumped! My Lottie was a dumped black kitten too!
> Thank goodness he was found. When you have to nurse to that degree it's natural to become attached, he is one lucky boy. What's his name?


His name is Roo, he did have a home lined up and they picked his name but when he kept getting sick I knew he need a special home so he stayed and he was already answering to Roo. I originally called him Finneus after the Harry Potter character ( Finneus Black if you're not a fan) wish I had kept it now but he does suit Roo, he's very bouncy and playful


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Roo  You are a handsome little devil, aren't you? I'm not surprised you couldn't let him go @Animalfan - I wish you many happy years together!


----------



## Cully

Who is this imposter? My Moo has long legs. What have you done with her?








:Bawling


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Who is this imposter? My Moo has long legs. What have you done with her?
> View attachment 382159
> 
> :Bawling


She raced her legs short!


----------



## Paddypaws

Hubble is determined to get some cuddling in with his new bestie Uncle Milo. We are not quite there yet but I have high hopes.


----------



## Summercat

Ah Hubble is a lovely looking boy @Paddypaws 
Is he one of the kittens you were fostering?


----------



## Paddypaws

Yes @Summercat he was part of the Halloween posse and I admit I had my eye on him from first sighting. He is a sweet little chap used to living as part of a group and has formed a burgeoning friendship with Milo. They spend hours galloping and wrestling together but I am desperately hoping for some bromance cuddle sessions at some point soon.


----------



## Eilidh

Milo has the most stunning eyes and fur. Hubble looks like trouble  He's a wee cutie


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, here I am in my bow tie, all ready for my photo shoot. I'm sorry I was so wriggly but this one is nice for you to use on Facebook isn't it? In the New Year I'll let you try with the proper camera"


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 382295
> 
> 
> "Oh human mother, here I am in my bow tie, all ready for my photo shoot. I'm sorry I was so wriggly but this one is nice for you to use on Facebook isn't it? In the New Year I'll let you try with the proper camera"


Oh Oscar your beautiful face is so gorgeous.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 382295
> 
> 
> "Oh human mother, here I am in my bow tie, all ready for my photo shoot. I'm sorry I was so wriggly but this one is nice for you to use on Facebook isn't it? In the New Year I'll let you try with the proper camera"


Oh Oscar, you are such a very very handsome boy!


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 382295
> 
> 
> "Oh human mother, here I am in my bow tie, all ready for my photo shoot. I'm sorry I was so wriggly but this one is nice for you to use on Facebook isn't it? In the New Year I'll let you try with the proper camera"


Now that is one photo to be framed! Oscar you are adorable xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

This is a rare occurrence. My independent little girl is not normally a lap cat.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 382295
> 
> 
> "Oh human mother, here I am in my bow tie, all ready for my photo shoot. I'm sorry I was so wriggly but this one is nice for you to use on Facebook isn't it? In the New Year I'll let you try with the proper camera"


So handsome and sweet in his little bow tie looking very dapper.:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar says thank you for all the nice comments, it's hard being this handsome but he copes somehow, hehe.

@ChaosCat how lovely that Annie is having a little lap time with you


----------



## Emmasian

Freya assisting Mummy with the infernal and unending bloody wrapping!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Emmasian said:


> Freya assisting Mummy with the infernal and unending bloody wrapping!!
> 
> View attachment 382361


She looks rather critically at your efforts.


----------



## Summercat

Chica one of my brothers family's cats


----------



## Emmasian

ChaosCat said:


> She looks rather critically at your efforts.


She'd better not! Mummy is armed and dangerous with a pointy roll of wrapping paper!


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> Now that is one photo to be framed! Oscar you are adorable xxx


totally agree - great pic!


----------



## Psygon

You know how it is... You come in from work, you have dinner to make, presents to wrap and cards to write. There's no shame in sticking YouTube on to distract them for a bit?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! That is *brilliant*


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> You know how it is... You come in from work, you have dinner to make, presents to wrap and cards to write. There's no shame in sticking YouTube on to distract them for a bit?
> 
> View attachment 382398


Aaah, the tale of the Giant Squirrel...their favourite


----------



## Smuge

We opened the fridge, so naturally Tali assumed her 'for the love of God please give me ham' pose









I'm not kidding at all, this is exactly what she does when she thinks there is ham in the fridge


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Errrrm, @Smuge then shouldn't there always be ham in the fridge  if Princess Tali demands it,,,


----------



## SbanR

Ollie wanted to jump onto the fence









Eyeing up the distance








But I'd kept him on a short lead, and this is how he ended up








So he gave it up as a bad job


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> We opened the fridge, so naturally Tali assumed her 'for the love of God please give me ham' pose
> 
> View attachment 382403
> 
> I'm not kidding at all, this is exactly what she does when she thinks there is ham in the fridge


Very funny. My chicken sandwiches are never safe either lol.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Ollie wanted to jump onto the fence
> 
> View attachment 382415
> 
> Eyeing up the distance
> View attachment 382416
> 
> But I'd kept him on a short lead, and this is how he ended up
> View attachment 382418
> 
> So he gave it up as a bad job
> View attachment 382419


And of course, after missing his target he just picked himself up, dusted himself off, and pretended he'd meant to miss on purpose. At least only his pride was hurt poor boy.


----------



## TriTri

Psygon said:


> You know how it is... You come in from work, you have dinner to make, presents to wrap and cards to write. There's no shame in sticking YouTube on to distract them for a bit?
> 
> View attachment 382398


What a great idea! I've just been given Google Chrome for watching YouTube on tv - what did you google? Any preferred "YouTubes" the cats like please?


----------



## Britt

My alien cat jumped on the treadmill


----------



## Psygon

TriTri said:


> What a great idea! I've just been given Google Chrome for watching YouTube on tv - what did you google? Any preferred "YouTubes" the cats like please?


We just watch videos for cats by someone called Paul dinning. There are loads of them


----------



## Whompingwillow

I get the privilege of this beans company this week


























Contemplating kitten thievery


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> I get the privilege of this beans company this week
> View attachment 382490
> 
> 
> View attachment 382491
> 
> 
> View attachment 382492
> 
> Contemplating kitten thievery


A playmate for Mojo?


----------



## Tawny75

On dark and rainy mornings I don't want to go to work, especially when it means leaving these two.


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> A playmate for Mojo?


A small boi to bully more like! I can test those waters though....


----------



## Whompingwillow

I haven't stolen him yet...


----------



## SbanR

Jessie and Ollie have swapped favourite beds


----------



## Whompingwillow

The baby king has some needs I must attend to..








Coming home to these two is the best thing








(I'm cheating, this was another day but I couldnt leave saffi out)


----------



## Jaf

Lori is doing double paw pose too!


----------



## TriTri

Psygon said:


> We just watch videos for cats by someone called Paul dinning. There are loads of them


Thank you!


----------



## Dumpling

Hector and Inca were having a chat with Athena this evening! I wish she'd come inside, I bet they'd all get on quite well!


----------



## Cully

Dumpling said:


> Hector and Inca were having a chat with Athena this evening! I wish she'd come inside, I bet they'd all get on quite well!
> View attachment 382879
> View attachment 382880
> View attachment 382881


Oh that makes me feel weepy, poor Athena out in the cold


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> After a busy weekend away with Guides I am back crocheting with my snoozy helper.
> 
> View attachment 381938


Is it really bad I covet the blanket and the cat!!!



Psygon said:


> You know how it is... You come in from work, you have dinner to make, presents to wrap and cards to write. There's no shame in sticking YouTube on to distract them for a bit?
> 
> View attachment 382398


That TV is massive lol!!


----------



## Dumpling

Cully said:


> Oh that makes me feel weepy, poor Athena out in the cold


I know  although she has her cozy shed (and will be having a snazzy new summer house next year!) and is able to come into the utility room whenever she wants (she won't!).

When she had to stay in for 3 months when we moved (and last year when it snowed) she was the most depressed, shut down cat ever, outside she us back to her cheerful self! Sadly she is very set in her feral ways!


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> Is it really bad I covet the blanket and the cat!!!
> 
> That TV is massive lol!!


Especially for you. This photo is 4 minutes old x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Severus. You are really too delicious...make sure to keep him safe from Kitten Nappers, Tawny!


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Severus. You are really too delicious...make sure to keep him safe from Kitten Nappers, Tawny!


I try but I am sure you people are sneaky....


----------



## LJC675

Tawny75 said:


> Especially for you. This photo is 4 minutes old x
> View attachment 382924


Sooooo gorgeous xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Charity

If someone took all our beds away, there's still Mum's lap


----------



## Cully

Dumpling said:


> I know  although she has her cozy shed (and will be having a snazzy new summer house next year!) and is able to come into the utility room whenever she wants (she won't!).
> 
> When she had to stay in for 3 months when we moved (and last year when it snowed) she was the most depressed, shut down cat ever, outside she us back to her cheerful self! Sadly she is very set in her feral ways!


That's a shame but I guess we just have to respect the way they are. So glad she feels good being around you though.
Moo's best mate, Sooty, often nips in for a snack and has been known to come in and play with her toys (he made her yeoww banana soggy he enjoyed it that much). 
Trouble is Moo isn't happy if he spends too long here, but is best buddies with him playing kiss chase outside lol. I think they will always be pals as long as he doesn't cross the line. Shame really as I love the little chap to bits.


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Especially for you. This photo is 4 minutes old x
> View attachment 382924


You're a dreadful tease Tawny


----------



## jocat

Jenny1966 said:


> Just taken these, Molly is out of her cage  And would you believe is being nice to Manny
> 
> View attachment 258145
> 
> 
> View attachment 258146


What gorgeous faces.


----------



## TriTri

Psygon said:


> You know how it is... You come in from work, you have dinner to make, presents to wrap and cards to write. There's no shame in sticking YouTube on to distract them for a bit?
> 
> View attachment 382398


Max says thank you..... tried him with a Paul Dinning You Tube video yesterday.... but now he wants a projector to cover the whole wall...what have you started?


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Severus. You are really too delicious...make sure to keep him safe from Kitten Nappers, Tawny!


Yes, I was just thinking "I want him! Could I dress up as Santa and climb down the chimney?"


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie, completely focused on some poor little bird









I call her in, Lottie Lottie









How's that :Smug and no I didn't bribe her with treats, nor was she hungry!:Smuggrin

I wish my dogs were as obedient


----------



## Summercat

Max and Oliver


----------



## Dumpling

Inca trying to look elegant, while she has a piece of chicken stuck to the end of her nose!


----------



## Charity

I was given two bags of presents yesterday by friends. Toppy's managed to find his and Bunty's with no trouble.


----------



## Tawny75

We may have started to react to catnip...


----------



## ewelsh

My terrier isn't very well, so I have boiled some chicken for her supper, I just left it well wrapped under foil to cool for 5 mins!

Oh NO what's happened here 










Who could do such a thing?


















And she had the audacity to have a second helping!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> My terrier isn't very well, so I have boiled some chicken for her supper, I just left it well wrapped under foil to cool for 5 mins!
> 
> Oh NO what's happened here
> 
> View attachment 383139
> 
> 
> Who could do such a thing?
> 
> View attachment 383138
> 
> View attachment 383137
> 
> 
> And she had the audacity to have a second helping!


You snooze you lose!!! 
Perhaps she was just tasting to make sure it was ok!
Hope your dog's feeling better.


----------



## Shrike

Cully is right I'm sure. Sweet Libby is mearly quality checking the chicken - and doing it twice as your doggie is sick and can't have more upset to its tummy! Good girl Libby!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> My terrier isn't very well, so I have boiled some chicken for her supper, I just left it well wrapped under foil to cool for 5 mins!
> 
> Oh NO what's happened here
> 
> View attachment 383139
> 
> 
> Who could do such a thing?
> 
> View attachment 383138
> 
> View attachment 383137
> 
> 
> And she had the audacity to have a second helping!


Libby just knew mummy would cook enough for everyone


----------



## Jaf

Woody found the tv room and curled up next to Ollie.


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> My terrier isn't very well, so I have boiled some chicken for her supper, I just left it well wrapped under foil to cool for 5 mins!
> 
> Oh NO what's happened here
> 
> View attachment 383139
> 
> 
> Who could do such a thing?
> 
> View attachment 383138
> 
> View attachment 383137
> 
> 
> And she had the audacity to have a second helping!


Well it was obviously meant for her!!

But aside from that - your heart chopping board is lovely - nice and thick!! Where did you find it???


----------



## huckybuck

Is it just me????

After the initial perusal of the gorgeous cat in the one rule photo, I then take a closer inspection at the surroundings - kitchens, gardens, living rooms - I think I must be the most inquisitive (read that as nosey) person on the forum!!


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> Is it just me????
> 
> After the initial perusal of the gorgeous cat in the one rule photo, I then take a closer inspection at the surroundings - kitchens, gardens, living rooms - I think I must be the most inquisitive (read that as nosey) person on the forum!!


Definitely not, I do too, usually marvelling about how lovely all the houses are while mine looks like a tip!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Well it was obviously meant for her!!
> 
> But aside from that - your heart chopping board is lovely - nice and thick!! Where did you find it???


Ha do you want to tell my terrier!
That chopping board was a wedding present from our Vicar who married us, he also gave us a fire extinguisher  he had it engraved also. Must be somewhere near Marlborough! I will try and find out for you.



huckybuck said:


> Is it just me????
> 
> After the initial perusal of the gorgeous cat in the one rule photo, I then take a closer inspection at the surroundings - kitchens, gardens, living rooms - I think I must be the most inquisitive (read that as nosey) person on the forum!!


Oh I love a nosey, look I even spotted your treat jar.
I'm the person who loves to look in peoples houses during the winter months and I can see right inside


----------



## Charity

I must admit I don't always see other things in people's pics but then when someone else mentions it, I have to go back and have a look.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

All I shall say @huckybuck is you are not alone in your close inspection of photos


----------



## SbanR

I get quite frustrated when I can't make out what books are in the bookshelves:Arghh


----------



## Smuge

"mummy, could you please refill the ham plate?


----------



## huckybuck

We need a “through the keyhole thread” lol


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> "mummy, could you please refill the ham plate?
> 
> View attachment 383177


Oh Tali you're so gorgeous & fluffy how can your mummy & daddy not give you a bit of ham :Kissxx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> I get quite frustrated when I can't make out what books are in the bookshelves:Arghh


Haha I get this^^^^
I'm a complete book worm & so if there are books in the photo I love to know the titles haha


----------



## dustydiamond1

ebonycat said:


> Haha I get this^^^^
> I'm a complete book worm & so if there are books in the photo I love to know the titles haha


Me too!


----------



## dustydiamond1

ewelsh said:


> My terrier isn't very well, so I have boiled some chicken for her supper, I just left it well wrapped under foil to cool for 5 mins!
> 
> Oh NO what's happened here
> 
> View attachment 383139
> 
> 
> Who could do such a thing?
> 
> View attachment 383138
> 
> View attachment 383137
> 
> 
> And she had the audacity to have a second helping!


How is your terrier doing?


----------



## dustydiamond1

Dumpling said:


> I know  although she has her cozy shed (and will be having a snazzy new summer house next year!) and is able to come into the utility room whenever she wants (she won't!).
> 
> When she had to stay in for 3 months when we moved (and last year when it snowed) she was the most depressed, shut down cat ever, outside she us back to her cheerful self! Sadly she is very set in her feral ways!


So sad. @j*catbird *has had lots of experience with this sort of thing, you should pm her :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> We need a "through the keyhole thread" lol


"Who lives in a house like this...?"


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> We need a "through the keyhole thread" lol


Are you going to start us off HB?


----------



## Cully

OMG does this mean I need to get the paint brush out and tidy up before I take photos? :Nailbiting


----------



## ewelsh

dustydiamond1 said:


> How is your terrier doing?


She is much better today thank you, she found a dead mouse ( one of my cats victims probably) I told my terrier to drop, that the mouse would make her ill, but oh no she ate it, then it came back up about 30 mins later and so my terrier was feeling rather green, so I just take her back to a plain diet for a few days! It's a regular occurrence in this house!
4 dogs 3 cats, there is always someone a little off!


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> I get quite frustrated when I can't make out what books are in the bookshelves:Arghh





ebonycat said:


> Haha I get this^^^^
> I'm a complete book worm & so if there are books in the photo I love to know the titles haha





dustydiamond1 said:


> Me too!


For the nosey bookworms

Just finished Claire Kendal  about to start Heather Morris!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> She is much better today thank you, she found a dead mouse ( one of my cats victims probably) I told my terrier to drop, that the mouse would make her ill, but oh no she ate it, then it came back up about 30 mins later and so my terrier was feeling rather green, so I just take her back to a plain diet for a few days! It's a regular occurrence in this house!
> 4 dogs 3 cats, there is always someone a little off!


Is that the one you call Duracell? Glad to hear she's feeling better now. The last thing you want right now is a sick pooch/puss.


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Is that the one you call Duracell? Glad to hear she's feeling better now. The last thing you want right now is a sick pooch/puss.


Nope not Duracell, this time its Pippa another Terrier


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Nope not Duracell, this time its Pippa another Terrier
> 
> View attachment 383257


Terrier Terrors. I used to have 2 Jack Russell years ago!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Terrier Terrors. I used to have 2 Jack Russell years ago!!!


2 JR You were brave  
We have a black Labrador, English Springer, Parsons above and West highland! Yep I'm mad! :Wideyed Then my girls Loulou Libby Lottie and our stray Smokey AKA Roger!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I was going to get some breakfast before facing the crowds for some shopping, but Lola came for a cuddle.









Then something caught her attention outside and she was off... but just look at the muddy paw prints she left:Bored










Hannah


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> 2 JR You were brave
> We have a black Labrador, English Springer, Parsons above and West highland! Yep I'm mad! :Wideyed Then my girls Loulou Libby Lottie and our stray Smokey AKA Roger!


Is that all?  I've had animals all my life, mainly dogs. It's only disability that stops me having more now, I just can't go walkies anymore. 
This was my last girl Chels. She was my soulmate and it broke my heart to say goodbye to her. Especially sad as I knew I could never have another.








So now it's poor Misty Moo who is lumbered with me. She keeps me on my toes though, bless her .
Sorry to go on a bit, I rarely get the chance to mention Chels.


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Is that all?  I've had animals all my life, mainly dogs. It's only disability that stops me having more now, I just can't go walkies anymore.
> This was my last girl Chels. She was my soulmate and it broke my heart to say goodbye to her. Especially sad as I knew I could never have another.
> View attachment 383263
> 
> So now it's poor Misty Moo who is lumbered with me. She keeps me on my toes though, bless her .
> Sorry to go on a bit, I rarely get the chance to mention Chels.


Chels is beautiful, those eyes! I can see the love in them! Weren't you lucky to have her! I am sorry you lost her. You talk about her as much as you want x

As for Misty Moo she is a character


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Chels is beautiful, those eyes! I can see the love in them! Weren't you lucky to have her! I am sorry you lost her. You talk about her as much as you want x
> 
> As for Misty Moo she is a character


Chels was dumped in a park with 3 litter mates as they were an obstacle to someone's family holiday in Greece. Yea I know!
I rescued them and kept her, I felt there was something really special about her 
She was by my side for 16 years before old age caught up with her. She was almost totally blind, deaf and had slight dementia at the end. When she stopped enjoying her walks I knew it was time.
I live in sheltered housing and she was the only dog here and loved by everyone. Even saved the life of one of our oldest residents who had fallen and broken his hip.
Normally very obedient, this time she refused to walk with me and kept pulling towards the car park. I let her have her head and we found him. He could easily have died as it was a very cold winter night and would have been there till morning. So she really was the hero that night. 
That was typical of her, she really had that special something, a nose for things that didn't feel quite right. 
I can't talk about her to people around me as I always start blubbing, so tend to keep it inside. I still say "see you later Chels" everytime I leave the flat. Daft isn't it?
Moo isn't a dog, and I don't expect her to be like one. Shes not a replacement, shes an individual. I hope I appreciate her for what and who she is. As you say, she is 'a character', if occasionally a pain in the bum .


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> For the nosey bookworms
> 
> Just finished Claire Kendal  about to start Heather Morris!
> 
> View attachment 383253


Do you still have a blackboard up in your kitchen for "things to do"?
Let's have a look at this weekend's jobs


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I was going to get some breakfast before facing the crowds for some shopping, but Lola came for a cuddle.
> View attachment 383261
> 
> 
> Then something caught her attention outside and she was off... but just look at the muddy paw prints she left:Bored
> 
> View attachment 383262
> 
> 
> Hannah


Ah one of the joys of having indoor/outdoor cats


----------



## Tawny75

I remember the days when I used to have clean windows! However I do now have and overdose of cute to compensate me.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Loaf (tescosy) + Christmas cushions (the later of which are in need on plumping)


----------



## Willow_Warren

Tawny75 said:


> I remember the days when I used to have clean windows! However I do now have and overdose of cute to compensate me.
> 
> View attachment 383283


Immaculate clean houses are over rated


----------



## dustydiamond1

Cully said:


> Chels was dumped in a park with 3 litter mates as they were an obstacle to someone's family holiday in Greece. Yea I know!
> I rescued them and kept her, I felt there was something really special about her
> She was by my side for 16 years before old age caught up with her. She was almost totally blind, deaf and had slight dementia at the end. When she stopped enjoying her walks I knew it was time.
> I live in sheltered housing and she was the only dog here and loved by everyone. Even saved the life of one of our oldest residents who had fallen and broken his hip.
> Normally very obedient, this time she refused to walk with me and kept pulling towards the car park. I let her have her head and we found him. He could easily have died as it was a very cold winter night and would have been there till morning. So she really was the hero that night.
> That was typical of her, she really had that special something, a nose for things that didn't feel quite right.
> I can't talk about her to people around me as I always start blubbing, so tend to keep it inside. I still say "see you later Chels" everytime I leave the flat. Daft isn't it?
> Moo isn't a dog, and I don't expect her to be like one. Shes not a replacement, shes an individual. I hope I appreciate her for what and who she is. As you say, she is 'a character', if occasionally a pain in the bum .


❤


----------



## dustydiamond1

ewelsh said:


> She is much better today thank you, she found a dead mouse ( one of my cats victims probably) I told my terrier to drop, that the mouse would make her ill, but oh no she ate it, then it came back up about 30 mins later and so my terrier was feeling rather green, so I just take her back to a plain diet for a few days! It's a regular occurrence in this house!
> 4 dogs 3 cats, there is always someone a little off!


:Yuck :Hilarious :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Do you still have a blackboard up in your kitchen for "things to do"?
> Let's have a look at this weekend's jobs


Not very riveting I'm afraid! But as you wish










Now I bet you wish you hadn't asked :Hilarious

I'd be lost without my black board!


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Chels was dumped in a park with 3 litter mates as they were an obstacle to someone's family holiday in Greece. Yea I know!
> I rescued them and kept her, I felt there was something really special about her
> She was by my side for 16 years before old age caught up with her. She was almost totally blind, deaf and had slight dementia at the end. When she stopped enjoying her walks I knew it was time.
> I live in sheltered housing and she was the only dog here and loved by everyone. Even saved the life of one of our oldest residents who had fallen and broken his hip.
> Normally very obedient, this time she refused to walk with me and kept pulling towards the car park. I let her have her head and we found him. He could easily have died as it was a very cold winter night and would have been there till morning. So she really was the hero that night.
> That was typical of her, she really had that special something, a nose for things that didn't feel quite right.
> I can't talk about her to people around me as I always start blubbing, so tend to keep it inside. I still say "see you later Chels" everytime I leave the flat. Daft isn't it?
> Moo isn't a dog, and I don't expect her to be like one. Shes not a replacement, shes an individual. I hope I appreciate her for what and who she is. As you say, she is 'a character', if occasionally a pain in the bum .


She certainly was sent for you! 16 years is a marvellous age, you must miss her so terribly x
And a hero! Not many people can say that!

I am glad you shared your story of your girl she was beautiful xx


----------



## ewelsh

@SbanR you have a lot to answer for, whilst I turned my back to photograph my black board Libby was licking off the cheese off my lasagna! Ready for guests arriving tomorrow! 

No one will tell them will they! :Shy


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Not very riveting I'm afraid! But as you wish
> 
> View attachment 383298
> 
> 
> Now I bet you wish you hadn't asked :Hilarious
> 
> I'd be lost without my black board!


I think I am going to have to get a big blackboard!! 
.
.
.
.
.

And I like your birds too!!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> I think I am going to have to get a big blackboard!!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> And I like your birds too!!


I wondered what you were on about HB I thought you meant birds outside and I was thinking, HB must have Sparrows and Dunocks where she lives! Then I realised you meant my Chickens ha! That's why you like them your a chicken girl :Chicken


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> For the nosey bookworms
> 
> Just finished Claire Kendal  about to start Heather Morris!
> 
> View attachment 383253


I've just put both of these in my Amazon wish lists xx


----------



## ewelsh

ebonycat said:


> I've just put both of these in my Amazon wish lists xx


The Claire Kendal Book of you is rather creepy yet gripping! The reviews of Heather Morris are brilliant.

I can post them to you when I have finished the second book in the New Year @ebonycat PM me your address and they are yours! X


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> She certainly was sent for you! 16 years is a marvellous age, you must miss her so terribly x
> And a hero! Not many people can say that!
> 
> I am glad you shared your story of your girl she was beautiful xx


Thanks for listening


----------



## Oneinamillion

"So, if I lay very still, I will become completely invisible." Thought Jiggs


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @SbanR you have a lot to answer for, whilst I turned my back to photograph my black board Libby was licking off the cheese off my lasagna! Ready for guests arriving tomorrow!
> 
> No one will tell them will they! :Shy


Libby was only running a quality control check:Hilarious

Have those biddys accepted your help with church decorating now?


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny loves my laundry bag.


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> I remember the days when I used to have clean windows! However I do now have and overdose of cute to compensate me.
> 
> View attachment 383283


Ahem! Do you mean you no longer have the time to clean them OR you are fighting a losing battle with snotty cat smears?


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> Bonny loves my laundry bag.
> View attachment 383345


Oh!! Bonny really is gorgeous!! I love her nose!! she looks very comfortable in your laundry bag, very cosy place to be just chilling!


----------



## Tawny75

Cully said:


> Ahem! Do you mean you no longer have the time to clean them OR you are fighting a losing battle with snotty cat smears?


Losing the battle! That is their spot for garden watching.


----------



## SbanR

Interesting things up there


----------



## Joy84

It's a cat's life ...
Nowhere to sleep but a cold, kitchen floor with only primani bag for a bed


----------



## Jaf

I'm surrounded again. Ollie on my shoulder, Lori on my lap, Jackie next to me and Mari on the chair. (Sorry about the quality, it's bit dark in here).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, why won't you let me do what I want to do and sit up on the tv cabinet? I shall flex my claws at you to show you and human daddy who is the boss around here..."


----------



## Whompingwillow

Some recent photos from these past days...


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper is forever wandering in and out of my music room/study and constantly bangs on the door to let him in if the door is closed so it's usually left ajar so that he can come and go as he pleases.
I really haven't room for a bed for him in here but relented the other day and put a couple of small cushions into a cardboard box with one of his favourite blankets ( a cheap throw from Wilko) which he loves the feel of.
Up until now his visits to the box have been to 'knead' his blanket for a few minutes and then wander off but tonight, he's decided to settle and sleep in here while I'm working. Right now he's fast on so I'm trying not to disturb him. No doubt he'll follow me downstairs when I pop down to make myself a late night cuppa in a few minutes.


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> It's a cat's life ...
> Nowhere to sleep but a cold, kitchen floor with only primani bag for a bed
> View attachment 383389


Yes, and probably while several nice comfy warm beds are being ignored .


----------



## Joy84

Cully said:


> Yes, and probably while several nice comfy warm beds are being ignored .


How did you guess? :Hilarious
Honestly she's a cheap pet at the moment! Paper bag for a bed and three pieces of fabric ribbon tied together making THE BEST TOY E V E R!
:Wacky


----------



## SuboJvR

Playing under the covers this morning with my little man


----------



## TriTri

Jaf said:


> I'm surrounded again. Ollie on my shoulder, Lori on my lap, Jackie next to me and Mari on the chair. (Sorry about the quality, it's bit dark in here).
> 
> View attachment 383404
> 
> View attachment 383402
> 
> View attachment 383403


Sounds like heaven


----------



## TriTri

Joy84 said:


> It's a cat's life ...
> Nowhere to sleep but a cold, kitchen floor with only primani bag for a bed
> View attachment 383389





jasperthecat said:


> Jasper is forever wandering in and out of my music room/study and constantly bangs on the door to let him in if the door is closed so it's usually left ajar so that he can come and go as he pleases.
> I really haven't room for a bed for him in here but relented the other day and put a couple of small cushions into a cardboard box with one of his favourite blankets ( a cheap throw from Wilko) which he loves the feel of.
> Up until now his visits to the box have been to 'knead' his blanket for a few minutes and then wander off but tonight, he's decided to settle and sleep in here while I'm working. Right now he's fast on so I'm trying not to disturb him. No doubt he'll follow me downstairs when I pop down to make myself a late night cuppa in a few minutes.


It's a rare treat to see a photo of beautiful Jasper, so thank you! His coat looks so soft, lovely Jasper.


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> How did you guess? :Hilarious
> Honestly she's a cheap pet at the moment! Paper bag for a bed and three pieces of fabric ribbon tied together making THE BEST TOY E V E R!
> :Wacky


Make the most of it while it lasts lol.
I must admit, despite all the fancy toys she's got, Moo prefers a bit of dangly string


----------



## ChaosCat

Couldn't find Bonny though the cat flap app told me she was inside.
Only found her when she moved and made a noise.
This used to be one of her favourite resting places some time ago and seems to have come to be en vogue again.


----------



## catzz

Nosey Kiera trying to read over my shoulder


----------



## ChaosCat

Just had a present delivered...


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Lucky present to still be alive :Sorry


----------



## jasperthecat

TriTri said:


> It's a rare treat to see a photo of beautiful Jasper, so thank you! His coat looks so soft, lovely Jasper.


Thank you indeed.
He always looks well...most cats of his breed have naturally slightly dull thick coats but Jasper's coat always has that sort of healthy satin glow about it even though it is relatively thick. When anyone comes to visit and he comes to inspect them, they all adore stroking him and his fur. 
He still won't try let alone eat wet cat food but loves his best raw minced steak, cat milk and of course his RC dry food on which he seems to be thriving which certainly shows in his constant demand for vigorous play and his coat's healthy glow so we no longer worry so much about his eating prejudices any more but we constantly give him the opportunity to at least try out new foods even if he won't eat them.

We're a bit behind this year so the tree has only gone up this morning ready for guests arriving in the next couple of days...of course Jasper had to help with everything...there wasn't anything that he didn't chew....he's a little bu**er at times...but he's lovely really!


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> @ChaosCat
> Lucky present to still be alive :Sorry


Bonny is a catcher but not a killer. I think she brings them in to train her insufficient slave. I'm quite good at catching mice by now.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Good for Bonny, she must prefer cat food


----------



## Summercat

It's starting to look a lot like Christmas


----------



## Psygon

Been meaning to post a pic of Jammy sat like this for a while, it's her favourite way to sit!

This was her this afternoon


----------



## Dumpling

Psygon said:


> Been meaning to post a pic of Jammy sat like this for a while, it's her favourite way to sit!
> 
> This was her this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 383640


That's such a lovely photo, she's such a beautiful girl!


----------



## Summercat

Oliver


----------



## FloozieLoozie

Merry Christmas cat lovers from our house to yours. I hope you all have a wonderful one xx


----------



## Charity

Bunty's been very interested in the rabbits in Watership Down.










Toppy's busy snoozing


----------



## SuboJvR

A Christmas present for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A Joey Loaf  How totally delicious, thanks @SuboJvR xx


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Lazing on a Sunday afternoon" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Just had a present delivered...
> View attachment 383604


And the perpetrator was???


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Bonny is a catcher but not a killer. I think she brings them in to train her insufficient slave. I'm quite good at catching mice by now.


Sorry, I posted before reading this, oops!


----------



## Willow_Warren

ChaosCat said:


> Just had a present delivered...
> View attachment 383604


Clever kitty!

I don't know of the hunting around my area is rather poor, but Lola last night brought in a worm... It's not the first time either.... Common garden earth worm... But it's weird, really weird, I mean why...????

Sorry no photo, worm was still wiggling so put back outside.

Hannah


----------



## LJC675

Full house of work buddies this morning:


----------



## ChaosCat

LJC675 said:


> Full house of work buddies this morning:
> View attachment 383847


It looks like their contribution is mainly being an inspiration to you.


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> Clever kitty!
> 
> I don't know of the hunting around my area is rather poor, but Lola last night brought in a worm... It's not the first time either.... Common garden earth worm... But it's weird, really weird, I mean why...????
> 
> Sorry no photo, worm was still wiggling so put back outside.
> 
> Hannah


I wonder too. We had a big fat slow worm which was very unusual. Moo is normally an insect stalker so maybe its cos there are less around now. 
Good job Lola, determined to bring you something even if there wasn't much on offer


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> Is it just me????
> 
> After the initial perusal of the gorgeous cat in the one rule photo, I then take a closer inspection at the surroundings - kitchens, gardens, living rooms - I think I must be the most inquisitive (read that as nosey) person on the forum!!


Ha, ha, when you posted this the other day. I thought OMG if you knew how much stalking and nosing about I'd been doing. I even have a folder of pictures that I've downloaded,so I didn't have to keep searching for them. I'm going to delete them now as a folder of pictures of someone else's house on your computer does seem a bit weird


----------



## Charity

Putting up with being made to look silly.....sorry I meant festive










Then telling me he's had enough, he's going to sleep










While we're on the topic of Secret Santa (which we're not ) I think it was @Ali71 gave us this lovely cushion as a SS gift which we are still sleeping on as you can see.


----------



## Emmasian

Is it a bird? Is it a plane?? Freya pulls on her Christmas pants over her trousers and flies in to help Mummy with preparation for tomorrow...


----------



## Ali71

Yay!! It was me @Charity - lovely to see Toppy still snuggling on it


----------



## Whompingwillow

They have already been spoilt rotten by aunties, and still got their secret santa plus a box from a very naughty @Clairabella for tomorrow morning

Mojos personal favourite gift whjivh is flying all over the apartment (a valerian pillow from @ChaosCat )









A scarf from a non forum member friend (plus a stocking full of treats and toys unphotod)






























A cloudy gift
















New squishy ball with a feather - she had a lot of fun with it this morning








This mornings post play with the squishy feather ball from a favourite aunty who we spent an early christmas with








Finished, with his new favourite toy


----------



## LJC675

Not sure if this is a mini protest. Just been in the kitchen sweeping up the mini snow storm left by the girls from the egg box I gave them last night. Suter is now sitting on the remaining piece of egg box lid as if to say. This is mine, you can't have it.


----------



## Cully

LJC675 said:


> Not sure if this is a mini protest. Just been in the kitchen sweeping up the mini snow storm left by the girls from the egg box I gave them last night. Suter is now sitting on the remaining piece of egg box lid as if to say. This is mine, you can't have it.
> View attachment 384422


Don't worry little Suter, I'm sure there will be a brand new Xmas egg box for you later. :SingingHappy Christmas:Singing


----------



## ChaosCat

Such a welcome Christmas gift from auntie @Whompingwillow!


----------



## ChaosCat

And a rattlesnake tried to attack! 
Luckily Annie has her wits about her.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Poor quality photo as it's still dark and I don't hand many lights on but...


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> Poor quality photo as it's still dark and I don't hand many lights on but...
> View attachment 384442


That's obviously be 'in place' to hang out at the moment lol.


----------



## Joy84

Merry Christmas 









Phoebe recommends those from Esmae's Pantry!


----------



## SuboJvR

I think I was meant to stop him rather than take photos

Still we did well to make it this long

(We purposely didn't put many dangly things on and those we did are just near the top!)


----------



## BethanyKate

Mixed reviews on this dressing up nonsense


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well it's been an exciting and tiring morning 



























Don't worrry I'll make sure she doesn't get too close

Hannah


----------



## SuboJvR

I was busy putting presents under dad's tree and I didn't realise there were two extra special pressies under there!!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Well Pixie has been going wild this morning. She definitely knows there's something special about today, seemingly she thinks Christmas means finally getting to go full pelt at the tree :Hilarious

Anyway, after hours of rampaging around she's finally settled for an afternoon nap. Tinker Bell and I are both very grateful for the peace and quiet!


----------



## SuboJvR

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Well Pixie has been going wild this morning. She definitely knows there's something special about today, seemingly she thinks Christmas means finally getting to go full pelt at the tree :Hilarious
> 
> Anyway, after hours of rampaging around she's finally settled for an afternoon nap. Tinker Bell and I are both very grateful for the peace and quiet!
> 
> View attachment 384538


Joey has been the same with the tree, very weird!!!


----------



## Matrod

I'm at my aunties in Aylesbury today, I've told I've only come to see her cats! I've had a play with one, her oldie came to look at me & I've had a fuss with this beauty, Cinders


----------



## Psygon

Christmas Dinner  I decorated some plates for them for Christmas presents


----------



## Willow_Warren

Psygon said:


> Christmas Dinner  I decorated some plates for them for Christmas presents
> 
> View attachment 384607
> View attachment 384608
> View attachment 384609


YOU decorated the plates! They are brilliant! Kinda cute cats too...


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Christmas Dinner  I decorated some plates for them for Christmas presents
> 
> View attachment 384607
> View attachment 384608
> View attachment 384609


Those are very nice plates!


----------



## Cully

They look nicer than the plates *I* eat off. Wow!


----------



## Jaf

Merry Christmas from some of the outies: Blanca, Geoffrey, Mash, Frank, Patch, Bisto, Lottie, Zero and Slinky.










Then found out Ollie likes to play! Moose on a stick...


----------



## Matrod

This is Buttons, he's a very handsome boy










And this is the oldie Daisy, we had the best little love in, normally she just runs away & ignores me


----------



## SbanR

Another baby full of energy and mischief


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Just keeping an eye on the neighbourhood sparrows" thought Jiggs


----------



## jasperthecat

It's nice to have people visit us but it's even nicer when they leave and I can get my head down in my favourite chair for a well earned rest from all the patting and stroking which they always do whenever I walk in the room. You'd sometimes think they'd never seen a cat before! Thank goodness Christmas only comes once a year.
Anyway hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and got lots of presents.... my slaves bought me a fancy wand toy to play with which I discovered while they were wrapping presents but I pretended not to notice so as not to spoil their 'surprise'  ..Jasper.


----------



## QOTN

I went to some friends for Christmas Day. They have Dexter, Java and Majik, the cats who tested all my original prototype toys. I never visit without taking some toys for them and today I took some new kickers and some of their old favourites. These pics chart their journey to three stoned cats. They make us laugh so much.


----------



## ChaosCat

This post very appropriately comes after @QOTN 's.

Bonny loves her Christmas gifts from auntie @Whompingwillow, too.

























Who's stoned? ME?


----------



## ChaosCat

Look, slavey, I caught a ferret!






































That gift was absolutely spot on, @SuboJvR! They love the others, too, we had some mad chases with the wand toy attachments already, but this is the most beloved one of your Secret Santa gifts.


----------



## LJC675

Christmas socks courtesy of @Psygon. I love them


----------



## Matrod

ChaosCat said:


> This post very appropriately comes after @QOTN 's.
> 
> Bonny loves her Christmas gifts from auntie @Whompingwillow, too.
> View attachment 385027
> 
> View attachment 385030
> 
> View attachment 385029
> 
> 
> Who's stoned? ME?
> View attachment 385028


That last photo :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> This post very appropriately comes after @QOTN 's.
> 
> Bonny loves her Christmas gifts from auntie @Whompingwillow, too.
> View attachment 385027
> 
> View attachment 385030
> 
> View attachment 385029
> 
> 
> Who's stoned? ME?
> View attachment 385028


That last photo is brilliant! Those eyes!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Joy84

I got an M&S hamper from work ...
Phoebe was trying to get into it before I had a chance to take stuff and packaging out 
So we put a cushion and a blankie inside to make her a cozy bed ...
She won't even look at it 
This is the closest she came to it









But the cardboard box it was packed in is the best thing, of course :Banghead


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> I'm at my aunties in Aylesbury today, I've told I've only come to see her cats! I've had a play with one, her oldie came to look at me & I've had a fuss with this beauty, Cinders
> 
> View attachment 384546


I'm glad you got to spend Christmas with some cats @Matrod. Cinders is lovely, a Bunty look-alike with a smudge.



Psygon said:


> Christmas Dinner  I decorated some plates for them for Christmas presents
> 
> View attachment 384607
> View attachment 384608
> View attachment 384609


Lovely plates @Psygon


----------



## SuboJvR

ChaosCat said:


> Look, slavey, I caught a ferret!
> 
> View attachment 385031
> View attachment 385032
> View attachment 385033
> View attachment 385034
> View attachment 385035
> 
> 
> That gift was absolutely spot on, @SuboJvR! They love the others, too, we had some mad chases with the wand toy attachments already, but this is the most beloved one of your Secret Santa gifts.


Amazing! So pleased. I wasn't sure, I mean, to look at it with human eyes it is a little... odd  I'm so thrilled they like it!!


----------



## Oneinamillion

After emptying the bag of this years Christmas presents, turned back to get rid of the bag and noticed I had one extra fluffy black present still left in the bag!
"This is now mine!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Tawny75

This is what Boxing Day was made for.


----------



## nicolaa123

nicolaa123 said:


> View attachment 258135
> only one rule of photo thread, the photo must have been taken in the last 12 hours........
> 
> Enjoy!


Happy Christmas little man xx


----------



## Charity

Playing with his Secret Santa toys


----------



## Summercat

Soon the Christmas decorations will be put away


----------



## Tawny75

Matrod said:


> I'm at my aunties in Aylesbury today, I've told I've only come to see her cats! I've had a play with one, her oldie came to look at me & I've had a fuss with this beauty, Cinders
> 
> View attachment 384546


I am an Aylesbury girl. Next time you must pop in for coffee and Sev/Lily cuddles x


----------



## Whompingwillow

Oh to be saffi right now
























(I am having the kind of day post lots of people, food and whiskey - where I would like to be saffi)

Having conversations with santa about drugs
















This is ginko, wearing a bow tie from a gorgeous hamper I bought from @Clairabella as a gift for my friends two girls


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Oh to be saffi right now
> 
> View attachment 385230
> View attachment 385231
> 
> View attachment 385232
> 
> (I am having the kind of day post lots of people, food and whiskey - where I would like to be saffi)
> 
> Having conversations with santa about drugs
> View attachment 385227
> View attachment 385228
> 
> 
> This is ginko, wearing a bow tie from a gorgeous hamper I bought from @Clairabella as a gift for my friends two girls
> View attachment 385229


Ginko looking lush ❤ As are the marshmallow cloud faces ❤

Ginko will have to go in my portfolio though seems as she was my first customer ever lol xxx


----------



## Matrod

Tawny75 said:


> I am an Aylesbury girl. Next time you must pop in for coffee and Sev/Lily cuddles x


Deffo!


----------



## Whompingwillow

They love this catnip santa from aunty @Clairabella























Mojo took over
















Utterly spoilt these two have been, by all their aunty slaves


----------



## Puddy2shoes

Whompingwillow said:


> They have already been spoilt rotten by aunties, and still got their secret santa plus a box from a very naughty @Clairabella for tomorrow morning
> 
> Mojos personal favourite gift whjivh is flying all over the apartment (a valerian pillow from @ChaosCat )
> View attachment 384141
> 
> 
> A scarf from a non forum member friend (plus a stocking full of treats and toys unphotod)
> View attachment 384142
> 
> View attachment 384150
> View attachment 384149
> View attachment 384148
> 
> A cloudy gift
> View attachment 384145
> View attachment 384146
> 
> 
> New squishy ball with a feather - she had a lot of fun with it this morning
> View attachment 384144
> 
> This mornings post play with the squishy feather ball from a favourite aunty who we spent an early christmas with
> View attachment 384143
> 
> Finished, with his new favourite toy
> View attachment 384147


Was enjoying looking through your lovely photos, then got to the squishy ball one... what in the name of sanity have you got on your table legs...they're hilarious, couldn't take my eyes off them, half expected the table to walk out of the photo,...I want some of those...


----------



## Whompingwillow

Puddy2shoes said:


> Was enjoying looking through your lovely photos, then got to the squishy ball one... what in the name of sanity have you got on your table legs...they're hilarious, couldn't take my eyes off them, half expected the table to walk out of the photo,...I want some of those...


:Hilarious


----------



## Joy84

Puddy2shoes said:


> Was enjoying looking through your lovely photos, then got to the squishy ball one... what in the name of sanity have you got on your table legs...they're hilarious, couldn't take my eyes off them, half expected the table to walk out of the photo,...I want some of those...


Chair socks, of course :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Puddy2shoes

Joy84 said:


> Chair socks, of course :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 385333


Oh my, thankyou, what a brilliant idea, providing that is that they're put on to protect the floor and not to keep those wooden legs warm!!!


----------



## Joy84

Puddy2shoes said:


> Oh my, thankyou, what a brilliant idea, providing that is that they're put on to protect the floor and not to keep those wooden legs warm!!!


You're welcome 
Yes, they do actually have a purpose as well as being ridiculously cute 
I got them from @Whompingwillow so can confirm they're exactly what she has


----------



## Puddy2shoes

Joy84 said:


> You're welcome
> Yes, they do actually have a purpose as well as being ridiculously cute
> I got them from @Whompingwillow so can confirm they're exactly what she has


I really like the things Whompingwillow makes, and others on the forum too, but I don't pm people so can't order anything that way, you are very talented too Joy84, what a shame there isn't a catchat online store where we could purchase all the amazing things people on here make, your jewellery is lovely Joy84, cat themed pieces like yours are very popular...


----------



## ChaosCat

Oh Bonny, beware, there's a snake on the sofa!


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> Oh Bonny, beware, there's a snake on the sofa!
> View attachment 385337
> 
> View attachment 385336
> 
> View attachment 385338


Oh gorgeous Bonny!! no need to worry! Looks like she's killed it!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Joy84 said:


> You're welcome
> Yes, they do actually have a purpose as well as being ridiculously cute
> I got them from @Whompingwillow so can confirm they're exactly what she has


Haha I forgot about that. Get them on some legs!


----------



## Joy84

Puddy2shoes said:


> I really like the things Whompingwillow makes, and others on the forum too, but I don't pm people so can't order anything that way, you are very talented too Joy84, what a shame there isn't a catchat online store where we could purchase all the amazing things people on here make, your jewellery is lovely Joy84, cat themed pieces like yours are very popular...


Aww, thanks!
I don't venture out of cat chat but there is cat classifieds for selling things 
Admittedly there's not much happening there 
@Whompingwillow should advertise her facebook/instagram pages over there for sure!


----------



## Joy84

Whompingwillow said:


> Haha I forgot about that. Get them on some legs!


Lol, you gave me two sets, one is in use from day one.
Our kitchen chairs have chunky front legs so socks only fit on back ones which means one set does two chairs


----------



## Whompingwillow

Joy84 said:


> Lol, you gave me two sets, one is in use from day one.
> Our kitchen chairs have chunky front legs so socks only fit on back ones which means one set does two chairs


Thats fair enough


----------



## Cully

Moo got some Christmas treats from my friend and her two Kitts.








The catnip sardine was for Moo, obviously, but look at the tiny book, and fridge magnet that's just like her. 








Some bits in the book. I really liked this one


----------



## Tawny75

Especially for @Mrs Funkin , we love the cat grass grower. Thank you xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hooray! I'm so glad @Tawny75  hi Severus xx


----------



## Charity

One minute we're being an angel










then we're not, he does this every night when he's bored










ha ha! I smell treats


----------



## Tawny75

I am never going to get this blanket finished with these two 'helping'


----------



## Charity

That looks so cosy @Tawny75, are they watching TV?


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> That looks so cosy @Tawny75, are they watching TV?


Sev is, Lily is snoozing. We are watching The Mentalist on Amazon Prime. I love love love American Dramas with my favourite of all time being The West Wing.


----------



## Cully

:Hungry


----------



## Shrike

I was thinking "Hello - pretty new cat in the garden"








Then I realised he's one of the neighbours - Pepper.









He's about nine months old iirc, I first met him as a ten week old kitten with his equally pretty sister. Not seen her in my back garden yet - I expect she'll not get a welcome from Brooke anyway!


----------



## Charity

He's a handsome young chap


----------



## LJC675

Oooh Pepper, you're gorgeous. Watch out for Brooke, especially if you go near her Catnip,


----------



## huckybuck

@Matrod

I'm just off the M40 so next time you visit Auntie (and pop into Tawny's) you can also de tour to the HBs lol!!! We're near Beaconsfield.


----------



## Matrod

huckybuck said:


> @Matrod
> 
> I'm just off the M40 so next time you visit Auntie (and pop into Tawny's) you can also de tour to the HBs lol!!! We're near Beaconsfield.


Thanks HB  I'll have to do a mini CC tour!


----------



## Charity

There seem to be a lot of mice about at the moment


----------



## Joy84

5 days and a different blanket later we have progress!








She does not look comfortable, bless her :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie was watching me having breakfast early this morning. She likes that counter for watching what's going on in kitchen and dining room.


----------



## ChaosCat

And Bonny is still very much in love with her courgette.


----------



## Psygon

Jammy has reverted back to her favourite toys after the excitement of Christmas. Poor tails.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human daddy, why do you make human mother go to work? You ignore me asking for food, she gives in to my handsome face"


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo has an opinion









Saffi looking after me, she is the most loving and caring girl ever









Sofa pal!









She loves the valerian pillow @ChaosCat got them when she can get it off mojo that is

















"Excuse me human, why are you nosing in my hidey house?"


----------



## Psygon

Dusted off my real camera to take a few pics of Jammy and Ed


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I wish you'd channel hop more often, I'm really enjoying Alvin and the Chipmunks"


----------



## Tawny75

Today is de Christmas day. We have decided to take advantage of daughter and her boyfriend and clean the house from top to bottom. Lily has retreated to her radiator bed and Sev is at the top of the cat tree supervising us.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Queen of the monster pal pillars

I just adore these giant monster balls!







Looks like I'm not alone although saffi is keeping cool about it... bet she wont be when I'm not looking


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Dusted off my real camera to take a few pics of Jammy and Ed
> 
> View attachment 385671
> 
> View attachment 385673
> 
> View attachment 385672
> 
> View attachment 385674


What eyes xx



Whompingwillow said:


> Queen of the monster pal pillars
> 
> I just adore these giant monster balls!
> View attachment 385709
> Looks like I'm not alone although saffi is keeping cool about it... bet she wont be when I'm not looking


Saffi is so pretty, I swear I could pinch her! X


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> What eyes xx
> 
> Saffi is so pretty, I swear I could pinch her! X


She would let you especially if you release that urge through deep tissue brushing. She hopes all gets back to normal soon. She licks my hair when I'm upset


----------



## ewelsh

Whompingwillow said:


> She would let you especially if you release that urge through deep tissue brushing. She hopes all gets back to normal soon. She licks my hair when I'm upset


Awww and she's affectionate when your upset too, I am definitely stealing her now xxx


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> What eyes xx
> 
> Saffi is so pretty, I swear I could pinch her! X


I love their eyes so much, seem to rarely catch the true colour!


----------



## QOTN

Charity said:


> There seem to be a lot of mice about at the moment


All but one of those I sent were blue to please Bunty. Does she have a preference?


----------



## Charity

Definitely, she always goes for the blue ones first, its funny. They are [email protected]


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> Awww and she's affectionate when your upset too, I am definitely stealing her now xxx


She really really is, every time. But she would be horrified by all your dogs.. think you better leave her in her comfort zone, her brother is a rascal enough! And you'd have to deal with me stealing her back plus she's very expensive.. not worth it in the end I would say...:Nailbiting


----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> Jammy has reverted back to her favourite toys after the excitement of Christmas. Poor tails.
> 
> View attachment 385627


That is a roaring fire you've got going there.
Jammy's so cute


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> She really really is, every time. But she would be horrified by all your dogs.. think you better leave her in her comfort zone, her brother is a rascal enough! And you'd have to deal with me stealing her back plus she's very expensive.. not worth it in the end I would say...:Nailbiting


Besides I'll steal her first.. and her rascally brother, too!


----------



## Smuge

Tali wants to be a Christmas present when she grows up


----------



## SuboJvR

One for @LJC675 ...

Can Kalex and suter come and show him what to do?


----------



## Psygon

LJC675 said:


> That is a roaring fire you've got going there.
> Jammy's so cute


Had to have the fire so high as our heating was broken! Thankfully engineer came and fixed it this afternoon - can stop wearing two pairs of leggings!!


----------



## huckybuck

Breaking the rules slightly - this was Christmas Eve when Nanny D arrived. Grace isn't really a lap cat but she got straight up and budged in next to Nanny!!


----------



## Jaf

Cold tonight. Have 8 cats inside. Here's 5 of them, Lori, Woody, Sausage, Geri and Jackie. Choccy, Mari and Ollie are in too.


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> Breaking the rules slightly - this was Christmas Eve when Nanny D arrived. Grace isn't really a lap cat but she got straight up and budged in next to Nanny!!
> 
> View attachment 385747


Nanny D obviously has the knack!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Its a really loud door hanging,squeaky mouse! At least this one is having fun. For tonight there will be no mouse curfew but I have a feeling I will be changing my mind in some days!


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie sits on her counter watch out again.








Time for a morning shower









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















and a nap.


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor octopus receiving the first class Annie treatment.


----------



## SuboJvR

ChaosCat said:


> Annie sits on her counter watch out again.
> View attachment 385771
> 
> Time for a morning shower
> View attachment 385772
> 
> View attachment 385773
> 
> View attachment 385774
> 
> 
> and a nap.
> View attachment 385775


Is that the Ikea folding table? It looks really shiny and nice on top .. what have you done with it? 

(Also beautiful Annie ofncourse!!)


----------



## ChaosCat

SuboJvR said:


> Is that the Ikea folding table? It looks really shiny and nice on top .. what have you done with it?
> 
> (Also beautiful Annie ofncourse!!)


It's a chest high counter that separates the kitchen from the dining room. The cupboards are Ikea, the top is just a wooden one from a DIY shop cut to size. It looks shiny with age and getting used.


----------



## Charity

Bunty and Toppy are very concerned this morning about this sudden invasion of meeces (excuse fuzzy)

_That's odd, I thought I got rid of all of you lot yesterday_









_Ha ha! Gotcha_

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










_I got one!









I'll have you in a minute









Got another one. They're stupid mice, they just sit and stare at you


Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








_


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Bunty and Toppy are very concerned this morning about this sudden invasion of meeces (excuse fuzzy)
> 
> _That's odd, I thought I got rid of all of you lot yesterday_
> View attachment 385786
> 
> 
> _Ha ha! Gotcha_
> View attachment 385787
> 
> 
> _I got one!
> View attachment 385788
> 
> 
> I'll have you in a minute
> View attachment 385789
> 
> 
> Got another one. They're stupid mice, they just sit and stare at you
> View attachment 385790
> _


Good you have such an excellent pest control there!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Breaking the rules slightly - this was Christmas Eve when Nanny D arrived. Grace isn't really a lap cat but she got straight up and budged in next to Nanny!!
> 
> View attachment 385747


Ever graceful Grace looking after the mature guests, good move Gracie. Nanny D is looking good, smart old bird as they say! X



Jaf said:


> Cold tonight. Have 8 cats inside. Here's 5 of them, Lori, Woody, Sausage, Geri and Jackie. Choccy, Mari and Ollie are in too.
> 
> View attachment 385748


That is a Perfect evening to me!



Charity said:


> Bunty and Toppy are very concerned this morning about this sudden invasion of meeces (excuse fuzzy)
> 
> _That's odd, I thought I got rid of all of you lot yesterday_
> View attachment 385786
> 
> 
> _Ha ha! Gotcha_
> View attachment 385787
> 
> 
> _I got one!
> View attachment 385788
> 
> 
> I'll have you in a minute
> View attachment 385789
> 
> 
> Got another one. They're stupid mice, they just sit and stare at you
> View attachment 385790
> _


I find it so funny that Bunty loves the blue mice!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well it's snoozy time here. Until yesterday Lola hasn't sat on my lap for a while. I know when the fire is lit she prefers to toast herself. But otherwise I wasn't sure why , then I remembered I'd put her off too many times with all the coughing, sneezing, nose blowing and snot! 
Not easy to take a photo when she's curled up on my lap with her back towards me but so cute (I've said it before and I'll say it again I'm not bias, she's the cutest thing ever).



















Hannah


----------



## LJC675

SuboJvR said:


> One for @LJC675 ...
> 
> Can Kalex and suter come and show him what to do?
> 
> View attachment 385742


Dude, you had no skilz.! This is wat dem egg boxiz should look like.


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> Well it's snoozy time here. Until yesterday Lola hasn't sat on my lap for a while. I know when the fire is lit she prefers to toast herself. But otherwise I wasn't sure why , then I remembered I'd put her off too many times with all the coughing, sneezing, nose blowing and snot!
> Not easy to take a photo when she's curled up on my lap with her back towards me but so cute (I've said it before and I'll say it again I'm not bias, she's the cutest thing ever).
> 
> View attachment 385798
> 
> 
> View attachment 385799
> 
> 
> Hannah


Your not biased Lola is beautiful


----------



## SuboJvR

LJC675 said:


> Dude, you had no skilz.! This is wat dem egg boxiz should look like.
> View attachment 385802
> 
> View attachment 385803


OMG that first photo is amazing


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Cold tonight. Have 8 cats inside. Here's 5 of them, Lori, Woody, Sausage, Geri and Jackie. Choccy, Mari and Ollie are in too.
> 
> View attachment 385748


They look really at home. Bet they were grateful for somewhere cosy and warm to stay.


----------



## SuboJvR

Tidying the food shelves


----------



## ChaosCat

I have found the perfect way to store cats so that they don't take up too much space!


----------



## SuboJvR

ChaosCat said:


> I have found the perfect way to store cats so that they don't take up too much space!
> View attachment 385822


----------



## SuboJvR

Loaf on a very long stick @Mrs Funkin


----------



## ChaosCat

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 385823


Seems I'm not the only one.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> I have found the perfect way to store cats so that they don't take up too much space!
> View attachment 385822





SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 385823


LOL, love those


----------



## lymorelynn

Someone likes the kitties






















She is very good with them but they weren't too impressed with the toys she put in the box for them :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooooh, crazy cat lady in the making


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> I have found the perfect way to store cats so that they don't take up too much space!
> View attachment 385822


Read it twice, and YES, she did say store cats :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

lymorelynn said:


> Someone likes the kitties
> View attachment 385826
> View attachment 385827
> View attachment 385828
> 
> She is very good with them but they weren't too impressed with the toys she put in the box for them :Cat


Just the ticket. A future cat slave learning the ropes:Cat


----------



## SbanR

Making the most of the brief sunshine

















Meeting a "new" cat, but none so far have been as friendly as Snowy


----------



## Charity

Keeping her poorly pal company last night









Playing hide and seek this morning









Beating up the kitchen mats, one of his favourite pastimes


----------



## ewelsh

This photo is beautiful and one for the future, where she will say!

"This is when my obsession of cats began, it was my Granny's fault"


----------



## Charity

Yep, she'll be the Moderator of CC in 20 years time


----------



## Dumpling

Hector is very happy that the log burner has been lit!


----------



## Joy84

Tired


----------



## Tawny75

So I am sat here quietly crocheting with this sight over my left shoulder








and a black fluffy blob with a white paw on the radiator bed to my right.









All is peaceful in the Tawny household this evening.


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> Someone likes the kitties
> View attachment 385826
> View attachment 385827
> View attachment 385828
> 
> She is very good with them but they weren't too impressed with the toys she put in the box for them :Cat


That's about the age I started :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I think it's time for her to have one of her own????


----------



## lymorelynn

huckybuck said:


> I think it's time for her to have one of her own????


They already have two cats


----------



## Whompingwillow

A rare moment captured, where saffi went to small spoon herself near mojo.. course he strutted away and was not impressed








Monkey king








Saffi cloud being her loving self








Mojo approves of his new blanket gifted to keep his bum warm


----------



## Puddy2shoes

Smuge said:


> Tali wants to be a Christmas present when she grows up
> 
> View attachment 385740


Lovely Tali, but she has no idea what's going on at her rear-end, just look at that smirky, mischievous grin on Henry's face, and look where his nose is, he's even looking sideways at the camera as you take the shot, naughty Henry...


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> They already have two cats


One specially for her lol - always room for one more!! The best photos ever!!!


----------



## huckybuck

This photo posted a few weeks ago....

Little H copies his big sisters and brothers!!!!!


----------



## ebonycat

Dumpling said:


> Hector is very happy that the log burner has been lit!
> View attachment 385941


He's such a handsome boy xx


----------



## Summercat

:CatLovely photos @lymorelynn


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Looked a beautiful day for Dec, nice pics!


----------



## LJC675

Suter watching Kalex watching birds:


----------



## Smuge

Puddy2shoes said:


> Lovely Tali, but she has no idea what's going on at her rear-end, just look at that smirky, mischievous grin on Henry's face, and look where his nose is, he's even looking sideways at the camera as you take the shot, naughty Henry...


----------



## Whompingwillow

Morning greetings















Cosy saffi in snores land 








The coolest cat in the world!


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> Morning greetings
> View attachment 386063
> View attachment 386061
> 
> Cosy saffi in snores land
> View attachment 386064
> 
> The coolest cat in the world!
> View attachment 386065


That's a cool harness for Mr M!!!


----------



## huckybuck

SS spiders and bugs!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

It 


huckybuck said:


> That's a cool harness for Mr M!!!


It was a gift from his aunty @ChaosCat. Suits him so much.


----------



## SuboJvR

This is why we got the extra large cat tree.

When will he stop?!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Well, i will make it into 2019, but you may not Mr Mouse!" Thought Jiggs while playing with his new mouse!
Happy New Year from Jiggs:Cat


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> One specially for her lol - always room for one more!! The best photos ever!!!


Like this one? Obviously not taken in the last 24 hours


----------



## huckybuck

Fabulous!!! Another little one in the making! Pure joy


----------



## SbanR

GingerNinja said:


> Like this one? Obviously not taken in the last 24 hours
> View attachment 386121


Cute kitten, even cuter child. Yours?


----------



## SbanR

Final tree climbing session of 2018


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> Fabulous!!! Another little one in the making! Pure joy





SbanR said:


> Cute kitten, even cuter child. Yours?


Yes, he's mine and loves cats but....
He's now over 6 foot, hairy, got a big f****** hole in his ear and tattoos - anyone up for a late adoption?


----------



## SbanR

GingerNinja said:


> Yes, he's mine and loves cats but....
> He's now over 6 foot, hairy, got a big f****** hole in his ear and tattoos - anyone up for a late adoption?


Possibly. Depends. Let's have a look at a more up to date photo!

How about replicating the child pose?:Hilarious


----------



## GingerNinja

SbanR said:


> Possibly. Depends. Let's have a look at a more up to date photo!
> 
> How about replicating the child pose?:Hilarious


Not sure he'd be happy with me posting recent pics but I will ask!


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> Yes, he's mine and loves cats but....
> He's now over 6 foot, hairy, got a big f****** hole in his ear and tattoos - anyone up for a late adoption?


As long as he's a crazy cat man he's ok!!!
Look at Jackson Galaxy!!


----------



## Joy84

Celebrating in style 
Happy New Year!


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey made a little den for himself

He pulled the blanket down I had wrapped around the chair


----------



## ChaosCat

Fireworks at midnight were very terrible this year so I had two very scared cats.
The photo shows Annie after I hat managed to lure her out of her hidey hole under the kitchen counter with some treat when the noise got a little less towards 1am.









Still wary but at least out.


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> Fireworks at midnight were very terrible this year so I had two very scared cats.
> The photo shows Annie after I hat managed to lure her out of her hidey hole under the kitchen counter with some treat when the noise got a little less towards 1am.
> View attachment 386157
> 
> 
> Still wary but at least out.


Aawww!! Poor sweetheart!! Hopefully all soon forgotten. x


----------



## SbanR

Hope the piratesses have got over their fright this morning and are having fun again @ChaosCat


----------



## ChaosCat

Trixie1 said:


> Aawww!! Poor sweetheart!! Hopefully all soon forgotten. x





SbanR said:


> Hope the piratesses have got over their fright this morning and are having fun again @ChaosCat


Thank you, yes, they are their normal selves again now. During night and early morning they were a lot more clingy than usual but now they enjoy themselves outside and come in for a hallo once in a while.


----------



## Charity

Bunty's watching Planes 2:Fire and Rescue on TV this morning









I know Toppy's got an eye problem but I think he's over playing it a bit here


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Moo disappeared into the wardrobe last night when the fireworks got too much.
I think she sneaks off to Narnia where it's quieter


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy didn't even move during the New Year's fireworks


----------



## SbanR

Starting 2019 as he means to carry on


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Well, that was a heavier night than I thought it would be! A little too much cat nip I feel!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Charity

Oh Jiggs, now that's what I call being relaxed


----------



## Clairabella

Tom tat had a heavy night at the palace last night so he's you know, chillin' today:

Tom tat deeping:










A tom tat needing a stretch:










A change in position:










Actually looking at things from this perspective my mam could do with glossing the skirtings:



















I'll just sit here and wait then: looking all beautiful and Royal ❤


----------



## Psygon

I just lay on the floor to take a photo of CK's eye, as it looks sore. And this happened...

Comfy Jammy?? :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Dumpling

We were sorting out part of the garden today and had a little helper!...

Playing king of the castle with the chickens









In the wheelbarrow 









Our one eyed cat with our one eyed cockerel!


----------



## Psygon

This is CK's sore eye. Will consider vets tomorrow if he's still keeping it half closed. Doesn't look red, so wonder if he caught it (or one of the others did).


----------



## Dumpling

Psygon said:


> This is CK's sore eye. Will consider vets tomorrow if he's still keeping it half closed. Doesn't look red, so wonder if he caught it (or one of the others did).
> 
> View attachment 386321


Poor CK, fingers crossed it's looking better tomorrow and he doesn't need a vet visit!


----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> This is CK's sore eye. Will consider vets tomorrow if he's still keeping it half closed. Doesn't look red, so wonder if he caught it (or one of the others did).
> 
> View attachment 386321


Can you give it a rinse out with some cooled boiled water. K&S have had a squinty eye each once and flooding the eye with some drops (I always have small tubes of sterile drops) got them clear in no time.


----------



## SuboJvR

I love my new blankey @Clairabella , I'm sitting with daddy having snuggles now


----------



## Psygon

LJC675 said:


> Can you give it a rinse out with some cooled boiled water. K&S have had a squinty eye each once and flooding the eye with some drops (I always have small tubes of sterile drops) got them clear in no time.


Yeah I can do that and see if it helps. Thanks!


----------



## Cully

LJC675 said:


> Can you give it a rinse out with some cooled boiled water. K&S have had a squinty eye each once and flooding the eye with some drops (I always have small tubes of sterile drops) got them clear in no time.


I was going to suggest the same Maybe he has an eyelash or a bit of dust in there.


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> I love my new blankey @Clairabella , I'm sitting with daddy having snuggles now
> 
> View attachment 386329
> View attachment 386330
> 
> 
> View attachment 386331


Awww ❤ Look at him, these pics are cute as ❤ He really loves his blanky by the looks of it ❤ Joey ur new blanket looks fab on you beauty boy xxxx


----------



## Psygon

Right now 


Cully said:


> I was going to suggest the same Maybe he has an eyelash or a bit of dust in there.


Right now Ted is letting me no where near CK ... Look at his face :O he means business (in reality ted is making sure CK is alright!).


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Awww ❤ Look at him, these pics are cute as ❤ He really loves his blanky by the looks of it ❤ Joey ur new blanket looks fab on you beauty boy xxxx


Yes I loves it!!


----------



## SbanR

@Psygon have you any more photos of Jammy's baby relatives; I'm sure she would luv a youngster to raise. You would too


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> @Psygon have you any more photos of Jammy's baby relatives; I'm sure she would luv a youngster to raise. You would too


I sort of mentioned in passing to my OH that there were kittens, and he said 4 tonks was a good number, bah!


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> I sort of mentioned in passing to my OH that there were kittens, and he said 4 tonks was a good number, bah!


5 is even better!


----------



## huckybuck

The ice ice game


----------



## Clairabella

Spot the tat - there is one under there somewhere 

Sleeping with a poorly dister, human Amy ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Looks like Baby Bird’s blankie is comforting to human babies too  feel better, Amy xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Looks like Baby Bird's blankie is comforting to human babies too  feel better, Amy xx


I hoped you would recognise owl face's blanket, Mrs F  xx

It's super lush I love it xx it's so soft ❤


----------



## SuboJvR

Oh sorry for the spam he's just been so cute this evening


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> Oh sorry for the spam he's just been so cute this evening
> 
> View attachment 386357
> View attachment 386358
> View attachment 386359


Don't apologise! Could eat him ❤ He has the beautifulest markings xx


----------



## Psygon

It's relaxing time


----------



## Clairabella

Psygon said:


> It's relaxing time
> View attachment 386360


❤❤ beautiful Tonkins ❤❤


----------



## SuboJvR

Psygon said:


> It's relaxing time
> View attachment 386360


Hmmm, maybe Joey has some Tonk in him! He certainly matches their sleeping pose and his tail is exceptionally long like your bunch!  His markings even follow a similar location... I wonder !


----------



## Psygon

SuboJvR said:


> Hmmm, maybe Joey has some Tonk in him! He certainly matches their sleeping pose and his tail is exceptionally long like your bunch!  His markings even follow a similar location... I wonder !


Ooh, another honoury tonk. Given Joey's liking of waking you up in the middle of the night it could indeed point in the direction of part tonk :Cat


----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> Right now
> 
> Right now Ted is letting me no where near CK ... Look at his face :O he means business (in reality ted is making sure CK is alright!).
> 
> View attachment 386342


Ha, that is so cute. If that was Suter and Kalex one of them would almost be shoving the other one forward going, 'you go near her, she's going to do something weird to us'


----------



## ChaosCat

Something gives me the sneaky feeling that Annie has let a mouse escape here.








She quietly sits there like that most of the time whereas she usually is full of beans in the mornings.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Belly side up Missy


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Something gives me the sneaky feeling that Annie has let a mouse escape here.
> View attachment 386380
> 
> She quietly sits there like that most of the time whereas she usually is full of beans in the mornings.


I'm no feline behaviourist expert but I'd say she is attentively stalking something


----------



## Clairabella

MissyfromMice said:


> Belly side up Missy
> 
> View attachment 386381


Awww look at this bundle of cuteness showing pure love for her human ❤


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I sort of mentioned in passing to my OH that there were kittens, and he said 4 tonks was a good number, bah!


:Singingfive would be better:Singing.
Explain that as a family you would be 7, and that is a lucky number to start the new year with!!!


----------



## Cully

Clairabella said:


> Spot the tat - there is one under there somewhere
> 
> Sleeping with a poorly dister, human Amy ❤
> 
> View attachment 386353


Sorry, not like that Amy is poorly. Hope she's better now.


----------



## ChaosCat

Situation unchanged here.


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> Oh sorry for the spam he's just been so cute this evening
> 
> View attachment 386357
> View attachment 386358
> View attachment 386359


My goodness, no wonder you're so long when you keep stretching like this young Joey:Cat


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> It's relaxing time
> View attachment 386360


Judging from the dangly toy I'd say they're pooped from play lol. Love they way they seem to have just strewn themselves over the carpet! 
They are well camouflaged by your flooring, do you ever trip over them?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Situation unchanged here.
> View attachment 386404


Uh oh! Very ominous


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Situation unchanged here.
> View attachment 386404


I always knew when a mouse was in the house. They would all be focused on the space under the kitchen worktop


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I always knew when a mouse was in the house. They would all be focused on the space under the kitchen worktop


I can cope with most of what Moo brings in, but what I really dread is a very pregnant rodent who goes to ground somewhere indoors.


----------



## ewelsh

Having two terriers and 3 house cats I certainly know when a mouse is in the house. My mission is to get the mouse before they do!


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> It's relaxing time
> View attachment 386360


I love how the decor matches the cats!!!


----------



## LJC675

@Psygon, how's CK's eye today?


----------



## Psygon

LJC675 said:


> @Psygon, how's CK's eye today?


Much, much improved! He wasn't happy with me bathing it a bit last night but I'm convinced that has made it better.


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> Judging from the dangly toy I'd say they're pooped from play lol. Love they way they seem to have just strewn themselves over the carpet!
> They are well camouflaged by your flooring, do you ever trip over them?


Tonks are masters of the underfoot. Although never considered that maybe our decor choice makes tripping happen more :-D



huckybuck said:


> I love how the decor matches the cats!!!


I'm not sure if it's a deliberate match - but it's great that everything matches :-D


----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> Much, much improved! He wasn't happy with me bathing it a bit last night but I'm convinced that has made it better.
> 
> View attachment 386428


Wow, that looks so much better. I always have some of these handy, so on the rare occasion we have a squinty eye here it's easy to just open one and flush with some drops, usually pretty quick improvement:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007CZDZFI/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Charity

Lovely to see its back to normal xx


----------



## LJC675

Back to work today. Luckily the 'Desk Cat tidy' is still working:


----------



## Oneinamillion

Jiggs nemesis "The Ginger Invader!"


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## huckybuck

Now the trees are down I moved the lovely SS bed into the kitchen - as you can see it matches just perfectly!!!

And well used too!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It is totally perfect in that spot HB  I love that they are taking turns too.


----------



## Joy84

Psygon said:


> It's relaxing time
> View attachment 386360


This pic is great!
"Oh a tonk, two tonks ... nah, there's three of them!" :Hilarious


----------



## Emmasian

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 386476
> View attachment 386477
> View attachment 386478
> View attachment 386479
> 
> 
> Now the trees are down I moved the lovely SS bed into the kitchen - as you can see it matches just perfectly!!!
> 
> And well used too!!!


It's just a perfect, perfect match, could not have been designed better. Love the cat face cushions too!


----------



## Emmasian

Oh roll on Epiphany! I've had enough. Looked up just now and saw...


----------



## MaggieDemi

huckybuck said:


> I moved the lovely SS bed into the kitchen


I just love that kitty couch/bed! The rest of the room is beautiful too.


----------



## Clairabella

Just casually laying awake watching this little prince sleep ❤ Just because....I love him ❤

HRH Prince Edward of Wales


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 386476
> View attachment 386477
> View attachment 386478
> View attachment 386479
> 
> 
> Now the trees are down I moved the lovely SS bed into the kitchen - as you can see it matches just perfectly!!!
> 
> And well used too!!!


Totally perfect ❤ No other word for it xxx


----------



## Britt




----------



## Summercat

Last night


----------



## immum

New chair, claimed within 5 mins of putting together by Milo....


----------



## Clairabella

Britt said:


> View attachment 386563


Pooh is beautiful, @Britt xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Last night
> View attachment 386575


Look at this little cute-nose baby ❤ Xx


----------



## Clairabella

immum said:


> New chair, claimed within 5 mins of putting together by Milo....
> View attachment 386580


That's very kind of you to buy Milo a new chair lol. He's a little cutie sat there looking lush on his new chair ❤Xx


----------



## Oneinamillion

Jiggs trying not to have his picture taken and loving every minute of it!
"If I keep moving my head, he'll never get a direct photo me!!! Ha ha ha" Thought Jiggs


----------



## MaggieDemi

immum said:


> New chair, claimed within 5 mins of putting together by Milo....


That reminds me of Demi. I had to buy a new computer chair and set it next to me for him because he kept stealing my chair every single time I got up.


----------



## SbanR

Sorry for the dark photo, but this was taken half an hour ago


----------



## ewelsh

Jessie get down!

Now you have two tree monkeys @SbanR


----------



## SbanR

Oh, Jessie has always loved climbing trees. I don't have /post many photos of her as she's very quick and I have a little monster at the end of a leash and he would just love the opportunity to climb higher


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Does Jessie come down when you call?


----------



## Clairabella

This little owl face all tucked up in his tree  ready for bed ❤

Night night Baby bird ❤










It's a bit cooler lying in this position mam ❤ Cooling off his feets ❤










Could eat him ❤


----------



## Dumpling

Who's that climbing up the twisty willow...?









Athena!









I haven't seen her high up in a tree since she got stuck last year, thankfully this one is very easy to climb back down again!


----------



## SuboJvR

I sleep like a Hooman


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clairabella said:


> This little owl face all tucked up in his tree  ready for bed ❤
> 
> Night night Baby bird ❤
> 
> View attachment 386667
> 
> 
> It's a bit cooler lying in this position mam ❤ Cooling off his feets ❤
> 
> View attachment 386668
> 
> 
> Could eat him ❤


Night night Lord Freddy of Owl Face, sleep well Baby Bird xxx


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> I sleep like a Hooman
> 
> View attachment 386684


Noooo, where is his new blanky? Xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Noooo, where is his new blanky? Xx


It's here 

But last night hubby fell asleep on it on the sofa and he put the other blankey on that sticky out bit of the sofa, coz otherwise Joey just paws at your legs to try and get to his spot, so he made him a new spot. And he's just cuddled in there tonight as he was watching the Da Bird from that perch and then his eyes weren't open anymore


----------



## Dumpling

SuboJvR said:


> It's here
> 
> But last night hubby fell asleep on it on the sofa and he put the other blankey on that sticky out bit of the sofa, coz otherwise Joey just paws at your legs to try and get to his spot, so he made him a new spot. And he's just cuddled in there tonight as he was watching the Da Bird from that perch and then his eyes weren't open anymore
> 
> View attachment 386693
> View attachment 386694


Ooooh those gorgeous little toe beans!!


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> It's here
> 
> But last night hubby fell asleep on it on the sofa and he put the other blankey on that sticky out bit of the sofa, coz otherwise Joey just paws at your legs to try and get to his spot, so he made him a new spot. And he's just cuddled in there tonight as he was watching the Da Bird from that perch and then his eyes weren't open anymore
> 
> View attachment 386693
> View attachment 386694


Omg ❤ What are you doing to me JoJo ❤ You absolute little beauty xx he melts me seeing him on his blanky lol xx


----------



## huckybuck

Tonight it's Gwacie's turn!!!


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Tonight it's Gwacie's turn!!!
> 
> View attachment 386698


❤❤ beautiful pampered princess ❤❤


----------



## ewelsh

Hello Gwacie you pretty girl :Kiss


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Does Jessie come down when you call?


Haha. Don't be silly.............

Of course not! Not that I ever call her down as I love seeing her dancing around the branches


----------



## MaggieDemi

huckybuck said:


> Tonight it's Gwacie's turn!!!


((Princess Gracie))


----------



## TriTri

I can’t get over the amount of work gone into to making that beautiful bed; double piping, patchwork, single piping, buttoning, etc etc etc..... many, many hours of work.


----------



## Clairabella

When it's 03.56 and you haven't shut ur eyes yet: 

Come here out of that barrel Freddy of Owl faces! Time for cwtches with ur mam ❤


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> When it's 03.56 and you haven't shut ur eyes yet:
> 
> Come here out of that barrel Freddy of Owl faces! Time for cwtches with ur mam ❤
> 
> View attachment 386735


Are you managing to catch up on some sleep during the day CB?
Something on your mind keeping you awake?


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
I thought you took them for walks and Jessie followed off lead, so was wondering how she came down when you needed to go home. 
Or is she free range with a cat flap?

I think I will need to harness train Jack. Biggles is fine indoor only but I think Jack is going to need more activity.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> I thought you took them for walks and Jessie followed off lead, so was wondering how she came down when you needed to go home.
> Or is she free range with a cat flap?
> 
> I think I will need to harness train Jack. Biggles is fine indoor only but I think Jack is going to need more activity.


Yes, I walk Ollie and Jessie keeps us company. She comes n goes. Very sweet really; if she loses track of us, she will miaow. I answer, and moments later, there she is coming towards us

Jessie loves playing up in the trees but she doesn't stay up long, esp when she sees us moving away. Even before I go Ollie, she never stayed up long.
There was a tall tree in the garden of her foster home and Sadie told me she used to run up n down that


----------



## Summercat

Sounds perfect:Cat @SbanR


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Are you managing to catch up on some sleep during the day CB?
> Something on your mind keeping you awake?


My sleeping pattern has been rubbish for ages @SbanR - usually get like 3/4 hours a night but also like 2 hours in the day but when my anxiety is bad from being stressed or upset or worried or something then it's awake all night and day :-( xx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Yes, I walk Ollie and Jessie keeps us company. She comes n goes. Very sweet really; if she loses track of us, she will miaow. I answer, and moments later, there she is coming towards us
> 
> Jessie loves playing up in the trees but she doesn't stay up long, esp when she sees us moving away. Even before I go Ollie, she never stayed up long.
> There was a tall tree in the garden of her foster home and Sadie told me she used to run up n down that


Aww that's super cute xx


----------



## huckybuck

TriTri said:


> I can't get over the amount of work gone into to making that beautiful bed; double piping, patchwork, single piping, buttoning, etc etc etc..... many, many hours of work.


Me neither - every time I look at it it makes me smile let alone the cats!!!


----------



## LeArthur

Last night I think Arthur's intentions were to roll over, but he was just too tired and fell asleep like this 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> My sleeping pattern has been rubbish for ages @SbanR - usually get like 3/4 hours a night but also like 2 hours in the day but when my anxiety is bad from being stressed or upset or worried or something then it's awake all night and day :-( xx


One very good tip I found for getting better sleep at night ( my bodyclock was messed up after 10.5 years on nights)- spend time outdoors in the morning. The quality/wavelength of light differs at different times of the day, so spending time outside in the morning resets your bodyclock for the day. Certainly, now that I'm spending more time outside in the morning walking Ollie, my sleep has improved. It'll never get back to what it was before but definitely better pre-morning walks


----------



## Smuge

The floofs are amazing cats. They are also happy to let me sleep in until 12 when I'm off work


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> One very good tip I found for getting better sleep at night ( my bodyclock was messed up after 10.5 years on nights)- spend time outdoors in the morning. The quality/wavelength of light differs at different times of the day, so spending time outside in the morning resets your bodyclock for the day. Certainly, now that I'm spending more time outside in the morning walking Ollie, my sleep has improved. It'll never get back to what it was before but definitely better pre-morning walks


Thanks for the advice xx I've started my New Year health kick with diet changes. I definitely need to work on getting out. Then to tackle the crippling anxiety and get myself back on the wards towards the middle of the year is the plan  I feel really determined too thank god. I've had more than my fair share of unhappiness, I've worked out that I owe it to myself to change that and make things better ❤ So New me coming up! Watch this space!! Lol xx


----------



## LJC675

lea247 said:


> Last night I think Arthur's intentions were to roll over, but he was just too tired and fell asleep like this
> 
> View attachment 386779
> 
> 
> View attachment 386780


That soooo made me laugh :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Tonight it's Gwacie's turn!!!
> 
> View attachment 386698


This is like a Throne and whoever gets to sit in it is King or Queen for the day


----------



## Charity

Toppy may not be very well but he's certainly very annoying at the moment. I'm trying to let him be quiet but, no, that means he's being ignored and he's not having that! Anything he sits on above ground level means things will get knocked off. He is just looking for mischief.



















Yes, this is my PF pen which got knocked on the floor five times!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Toppy, are you making the most of your current situation :Hilarious knowing fully very well Mum won't tell you off 

Is it me or is he looking too intently at your TV @Charity


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MaggieDemi

Clairabella said:


> My sleeping pattern has been rubbish for ages


Have you tried giving up coffee?



lea247 said:


> Last night I think Arthur's intentions were to roll over, but he was just too tired and fell asleep like this


Ha, he did a face plant!


----------



## Clairabella

MaggieDemi said:


> Have you tried giving up coffee?
> 
> I don't drink coffee or tea love xxx I have given up completely Pepsi max coz I'm partial to a bottle of that lol but strictly water for me for the last few days  xxxx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
@MaggieDemi 
Maggie Demi makes a good point. I took a test and found I am a slow caffeine metaboliser. I have trouble sleeping, if I have coffee after say two in the afternoon as it hits my system later.


----------



## Summercat

Whoops just seeing your new post @Clairabella


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> @MaggieDemi
> Maggie Demi makes a good point. I took a test and found I am a slow caffeine metaboliser. I have trouble sleeping, if I have coffee after say two in the afternoon as it hits my system later.


I'm pretty sure it's anxiety related insomnia. But definitely worth looking at diet and lifestyle changes to help too so I've made a start. I've got to do something, i need my life back both physically and mentally - the anxiety is the worst - although the heart failure and rib pain are pretty grim too i got to be honest xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Whoops just seeing your new post @Clairabella


That's ok love lol I think we must've posted the same time lol xx


----------



## Smuge

What are you doing to the tree? We love the tree


----------



## Clairabella

Flash in my eyes mam :Arghh but I is in position for cwtches :Cat

Come at me Owl Face, Mamma bear is here ❤










❤❤


----------



## SbanR

Ollie goes mad for this wiggly wormz from Purrs. When he manages to get hold of it, he clamps his jaws tightly onto it growling ferociously all the while


----------



## ewelsh

Ollie is a Monkey by day, Lion by night


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Ollie goes mad for this wiggly wormz from Purrs. When he manages to get hold of it, he clamps his jaws tightly onto it growling ferociously all the while
> View attachment 386855


Haven't heard of these before / hey look fab xx

SB - look at Ollie. Absolutely beauty ❤


----------



## SuboJvR

Sometimes I worry Joey might be a bit chunky but, we really really don't overfeed him and whenever I try and look at him 'body condition' wise, I think we are okay?

He's just very large, he's such a long cat, he can stand up and reach the top of our worktops now... so maybe I'm just a bit astounded by that. I do worry when we next see the vet they will say he's overweight but, he's just, large.... I think?
























Here he helps with me cooking!










This one's for @Tawny75 showing full tail wrappage!!


----------



## ewelsh

Joey has a good figure! Looks fine to me. 

My 3 girls, are all different bones sizes, all different shapes.

Libby is the biggest boned yet is a skinny winnie 
Loulou is short and shall we say round
Lottie who is the smallest, weighs a ton but looks sleek.


----------



## SuboJvR

ewelsh said:


> Joey has a good figure! Looks fine to me.
> 
> My 3 girls, are all different bones sizes, all different shapes.
> 
> Libby is the biggest boned yet is a skinny winnie
> Loulou is short and shall we say round
> Lottie who is the smallest, weighs a ton but looks sleek.


I think it's just if he squishes himself up he looks more chunky so I get paranoid! Plus his head still looks small


----------



## Joy84

She was asleep on my lap, I woke her up by unwrapping a Lindt Lindor chocolate. I wanted to show her it wasn't anything interesting and she went mad for it- licked one side flat 
And then she had some crisps with my Mum 
I'm such a bad mother :Arghh


----------



## LeArthur

Joy84 said:


> She was asleep on my lap, I woke her up by unwrapping a Lindt Lindor chocolate. I wanted to show her it wasn't anything interesting and she went mad for it- licked one side flat
> And then she had some crisps with my Mum
> I'm such a bad mother :Arghh
> 
> View attachment 386886


If you showed me an unwrapped Lindor I'd lick it too! :Hilarious


----------



## SuboJvR

Joy84 said:


> She was asleep on my lap, I woke her up by unwrapping a Lindt Lindor chocolate. I wanted to show her it wasn't anything interesting and she went mad for it- licked one side flat
> And then she had some crisps with my Mum
> I'm such a bad mother :Arghh
> 
> View attachment 386886


Uhh I don't want to be scary crazy over the top worrying cat lady but, you do know chocolate is highly toxic to cats?? As it was just a lick I would make sure to keep a close eye on her over the next 24 hours - probably best not letting her out so you can fully observe if she has any symptoms xx


----------



## Joy84

lea247 said:


> If you showed me an unwrapped Lindor I'd lick it too! :Hilarious


But she's a cat!
I know she would bite my hand off for crisps but never shown much interest in sweets ...
She's not even keen on ice cream!
She licked fudge once


----------



## Joy84

SuboJvR said:


> Uhh I don't want to be scary crazy over the top worrying cat lady but, you do know chocolate is highly toxic to cats?? As it was just a lick I would make sure to keep a close eye on her over the next 24 hours - probably best not letting her out so you can fully observe if she has any symptoms xx


Thanks but according to Dr Google such small amount (of sweet milk chocolate too) won't hurt.
She doesn't go out anyway so will keep an eye on her


----------



## huckybuck

Gracie is partial to the odd lick or two - I won’t let her have a whole one mind you as it can be toxic if enough ingested. The darker the chocolate the worse it is. 

I’m sure Phoebe will be ok.


----------



## jasperthecat

I usually refer to Jasper as the 'Little Fella' but just looking at him in this pic I took of him earlier today, he isn't quite so little any more! 

The tan coloured Fender guitar amp he's stood on is a centimetre or so short of 60cm ( about 24 inches) so he's not so little any more.
I'd been doing a bit of sorting out hence the bits and pieces and boxes stood on top of the drums ready to be taken to the garage....of course Jasper being Jasper, he had to come in inspect everything that has been moved or added.

At the moment he's doing my head in...I spend quite a lot of time in my study/music room during the day and as it's now cold and more wintery, I usually don't bother putting the central heating on until nearer when my OH comes in from work so that the house is always nice and warm for her...instead of using the central heating all day which proves quite expensive, I normally use a thermostatically controlled fan/convector heater for my study which keeps it lovely and warm but Jasper is always pushing the door open and letting the cold in. 
He does the same thing every few minutes. He'll push the door open and have a brief wander around, maybe knead his blanket in the box i have in there for him and then he's at the door wanting to be let out again.
I never actually close the door fully as I like to let him come in whenever he wants but his constant in and out loses all the heat from the room in a relatively short time.
I also keep some of his wand toys in my study and he'll also wander over to those and paw them to drop me a hint that he wants to play. I definitely don't get any peace when Jasper is awake...he sees to that!
Speak of the devil...it's now 2.01am and he's just this minute wandered in, got in his box with the blanket and has started kneading it! No doubt he'll be off again very soon.


----------



## ChaosCat

jasperthecat said:


> I usually refer to Jasper as the 'Little Fella' but just looking at him in this pic I took of him earlier today, he isn't quite so little any more!
> 
> The tan coloured Fender guitar amp he's stood on is a centimetre or so short of 60cm ( about 24 inches) so he's not so little any more.
> I'd been doing a bit of sorting out hence the bits and pieces and boxes stood on top of the drums ready to be taken to the garage....of course Jasper being Jasper, he had to come in inspect everything that has been moved or added.
> 
> At the moment he's doing my head in...I spend quite a lot of time in my study/music room during the day and as it's now cold and more wintery, I usually don't bother putting the central heating on until nearer when my OH comes in from work so that the house is always nice and warm for her...instead of using the central heating all day which proves quite expensive, I normally use a thermostatically controlled fan/convector heater for my study which keeps it lovely and warm but Jasper is always pushing the door open and letting the cold in.
> He does the same thing every few minutes. He'll push the door open and have a brief wander around, maybe knead his blanket in the box i have in there for him and then he's at the door wanting to be let out again.
> I never actually close the door fully as I like to let him come in whenever he wants but his constant in and out loses all the heat from the room in a relatively short time.
> I also keep some of his wand toys in my study and he'll also wander over to those and paw them to drop me a hint that he wants to play. I definitely don't get any peace when Jasper is awake...he sees to that!
> Speak of the devil...it's now 2.01am and he's just this minute wandered in, got in his box with the blanket and has started kneading it! No doubt he'll be off again very soon.


How about a cheap cat flap in your study door? I have one in mine as I need my door closed to concentrate. There wasn't much concentration, either, with two cats trying to have a short look alternating their approaches. So I set in a flap, they come and go at will and I can concentrate on my work again.


----------



## SuboJvR

I'm probably a bit over the top @jasperthecat but I'd maybe try and put the heating on a smidgen more, for Jasper. It could be that he's cold but he doesn't want to settle in the study room with you, but is coming in because it's warm.

We have quite a new home and they advised us that the most efficient way to keep the house warm was just to set the thermostat and leave it to regulate at that temp. The house keeps the heat in really well so it doesn't cost us much at all, and we don't even really go out the front door (where the thermostat is) so it won't spike then if that makes sense.


----------



## SbanR

Great minds think alike @ChaosCat . A cat flap is the way to go @jasperthecat


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> How about a cheap cat flap in your study door? I have one in mine as I need my door closed to concentrate. There wasn't much concentration, either, with two cats trying to have a short look alternating their approaches. So I set in a flap, they come and go at will and I can concentrate on my work again.


My thoughts too about a cat flap @jasperthecat . I have similar problems with warm air escaping if I leave the window open for Moo to come and go as that's her only way in and out.
No problem in the warmer weather, but at this time of year I'm like a yo-yo, up and down opening and closing the window, especially when she cries to go out the kitchen window then comes straight round to the living room window to come back in :Banghead. If I ignore her she just sits there staring at me and looking pathetic


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

Annie likes a good sniff at my nut shells. And she even more likes to bat them around over the wooden floor.


----------



## Tawny75

This is how I woke up this morning. Two lumps on my side!


----------



## jasperthecat

SuboJvR said:


> I'm probably a bit over the top @jasperthecat but I'd maybe try and put the heating on a smidgen more, for Jasper. It could be that he's cold but he doesn't want to settle in the study room with you, but is coming in because it's warm.
> 
> We have quite a new home and they advised us that the most efficient way to keep the house warm was just to set the thermostat and leave it to regulate at that temp. The house keeps the heat in really well so it doesn't cost us much at all, and we don't even really go out the front door (where the thermostat is) so it won't spike then if that makes sense.


On the contrary, Jasper doesn't like to be too warm and often deliberately selects the coolest areas of the house in which to sleep even when the weather is relatively cold like it is now, so his wandering in and out isn't anything to do with him being cold. 
He does much the same thing when the weather is warm too....in and out, in and out etc etc etc, in fact I think due to his quite thick coat, he really doesn't like to be too warm and this time of year actually suits him far better than the summer months.
We too have quite a heat-efficient house but it soon cools at this time of year though it's never what most people would call cold...it's just that I've never liked being cold and if I thought the little fella was cold I'd put on the heating as it's not as if I can't afford it but I just don't waste it even if I can afford it.
We even leave the bedroom door ajar for him at night to come and go but he prefers to sleep on top of his barrel on the landing or on the landing itself if he's too warm. When we took him as usual with us to the caravan in late October, there was quite a heavy snowfall one night and it was very frosty outside for a few nights but as usual, Jasper always chose the coolest place in the van to sleep so he doesn't appear to feel the cold like many cats do. It was the same last winter....there was an extremely severe cold protracted period but he still chose the coolest parts of the house to sleep

Jasper's problem is essentially all down to the fact that he simply can't bear being locked out of a room, particularly if either of us are in there and will bang constantly on the door until we let him in. He also bangs on the closed door of a room if he wants to be in, such as in one of the spare bedrooms which we use as a storage room. During the night we are often aware of him having a quick wander in and out of our bedroom but he never stays or bothers us unless we make any conversation and then he wants us to get up!


----------



## jasperthecat

ChaosCat said:


> How about a cheap cat flap in your study door? I have one in mine as I need my door closed to concentrate. There wasn't much concentration, either, with two cats trying to have a short look alternating their approaches. So I set in a flap, they come and go at will and I can concentrate on my work again.


I too thought about a cat flap but the doors don't exactly lend themselves to the fitting of one but besides that, I'd need to fit one in most doors in the house as he can't bear room doors to be closed.
I think he just likes to 'patrol' his area and constantly goes around looking in every nook and cranny hunting for spiders.
He's also getting to be a sneaky little so and so. He was always behind other cats when it came to agility due to him being the runt of the litter and until recently he never jumped up onto the kitchen worktops and he was told NO very firmly whenever he looked as though he might which always seemed to work.

However, he's discovered one of my failings and is taking advantage of it...sometimes when in the kitchen making a cuppa late at night I need to nip in and use the loo across the hallway while the kettle is boiling and on two occasions in the last week I've not closed the kitchen door behind me as I normally don't leave him in there unattended. On both occasions he's noticed that I've left the kitchen door open and while I'm in the loo he's nipped in and was on the worktops when I returned. He did it last night and had been downstairs at first but then went back upstairs but the little sod heard me in the loo and I heard him scamper down the stairs and he was in the kitchen in a flash. He knew he shouldn't be up there as he dashed out as soon as I walked through the door and issued a firm NO!

I'm terrified he does it whilst we're cooking or when the cooking area is still hot which is why he's normally always supervised if in the kitchen. He's never climbed onto the kitchen top in the caravan too but he did the last time we went up there so he's definitely getting bolder and more confident which means we have to be extra vigilant.


----------



## Jaf

I’ve got 6 internal door cat flaps!


----------



## Joy84

Finally got Phoebe the hottest cat toy of the season- the egg box 
She has absolutely no inclination to shred it 
But I invented another use for it- a treat maze!















She had two goes today 
First time she checked if she can reach the treats just by pushing her face right down- no and she also can't open her mouth then 
So she was trying to fish treats out with her paws and been all round the kitchen with the box as it's light and slided around.
So at the second go she worked out that if she lowers her face in just a bit then she can stick her tongue out and treats stick to it- clever beast!


----------



## jasperthecat

Jaf said:


> I've got 6 internal door cat flaps!


With that number of cats, I'm not surprised!

I might actually consider trying one as he's just wandered into my study once again and then wandered out a few moments later after pushing open the door.

He likes huge cardboard boxes and rolls of paper several metres long which he leaps on and crashes about on it...the house is always a tip with his play things.
I might get a cat flap and fit it to one of his big cardboard boxes and encourage him to use it through play and if he takes to it then I'll fit it to the door.


----------



## SbanR

Joy84 said:


> Finally got Phoebe the hottest cat toy of the season- the egg box
> She has absolutely no inclination to shred it
> But I invented another use for it- a treat maze!
> View attachment 386932
> View attachment 386933
> 
> She had two goes today
> First time she checked if she can reach the treats just by pushing her face right down- no and she also can't open her mouth then
> So she was trying to fish treats out with her paws and been all round the kitchen with the box as it's light and slided around.
> So at the second go she worked out that if she lowers her face in just a bit then she can stick her tongue out and treats stick to it- clever beast!


Ooohhh must follow the crowd! Only have standard size egg boxes sadly


----------



## Joy84

jasperthecat said:


> the house is always a tip with his play things.


Oh don't ... 
Had an unexpected visitor recently (she's elderly and walks with a crutch) and as she walked in I was profusely apologising about all the trip hazards - a massive cardboard box, primani bag and toiler paper rolls strewn across the floor


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Ooohhh must follow the crowd! Only have standard size egg boxes sadly


Me too, I'm such a sheep


----------



## SuboJvR

jasperthecat said:


> With that number of cats, I'm not surprised!
> 
> I might actually consider trying one as he's just wandered into my study once again and then wandered out a few moments later after pushing open the door.
> 
> He likes huge cardboard boxes and rolls of paper several metres long which he leaps on and crashes about on it...the house is always a tip with his play things.
> I might get a cat flap and fit it to one of his big cardboard boxes and encourage him to use it through play and if he takes to it then I'll fit it to the door.


Thing is, cats just don't like closed doors. I've never met one who doesn't ask for a door to be opened and then just doesn't use it.  Even with the cat flap installed, he may still just want the door open. Our old lady Cleo was terrible for it at the back door of the house. Cameron and Cavendish hate closed doors in my dads house. Joey miaows and miaows if he can't get somewhere although he knows when we shut him in the living room/kitchen it won't be for long (deliveries etc) so he's ok with that. But he wouldn't abide being closed off from me at all!


----------



## Shrike

First sighting for 2019 of forum favourite visiting cat Moustache!








"Hello Mustache, I'm being aloof today!"








"Oooh - I think we're being watched again!"


----------



## Charity

Absolutely true @SuboJvR. Toppy hates closed doors, most of our doors are wood bottoms and glass at the top and he will climb up so he can see what's going on on the other side and if its the bathroom door which is all wood, he just sits outside meowing and meowing until someone opens it.


----------



## SuboJvR

Operation Organisation is underway

Joey is helping










(His shelf is in our downstairs cloakroom lol)


----------



## Tawny75

SuboJvR said:


> Operation Organisation is underway
> 
> Joey is helping
> 
> View attachment 386954
> 
> 
> (His shelf is in our downstairs cloakroom lol)


I had happy helpers too!


----------



## Summercat

@Shrike
Nice to see Mr. Mustache


----------



## Summercat

We got a new cat scratcher and it came with catnip, Jack likes the catnip:Cat. 
I thought he would be a bit older till he took a liking to it.


----------



## jasperthecat

Joy84 said:


> Oh don't ...
> Had an unexpected visitor recently (she's elderly and walks with a crutch) and as she walked in I was profusely apologising about all the trip hazards - a massive cardboard box, primani bag and toiler paper rolls strewn across the floor


That sounds just exactly like my house!
Sometimes you'd think someone had thrown a grenade into it!
I have two daughters...one who bred Jasper and adores cats and the other who doesn't 'get' them! Strangely she has a paddock with, horses, pet sheep and goats, chickens and a pot bellied pig and two dogs and pet ferret but doesn't 'get' cats.
When she visited recently she said it was if we had a toddler in the house. Just about every room has a large box of some kind with rolls of paper several metres long, toys of all descriptions strewn everywhere. The house has never really looked tidy since we got Jasper but we don't mind...he's a very happy and contented cat and that's all that matters. Mess will clean up as long it's not dirt!
Right now no doubt he'll be down in the kitchen helping my OH unpack the shopping as I've just heard her return from her grocery shopping expedition. Everything will have to be closely inspected before it can be put away and no doubt he will have some play with the empty carrier bags in the process!


----------



## Shrike

Back on her Slave for an afternoon kip.


----------



## LJC675

Joy84 said:


> Finally got Phoebe the hottest cat toy of the season- the egg box
> She has absolutely no inclination to shred it
> But I invented another use for it- a treat maze!
> View attachment 386932
> View attachment 386933
> 
> She had two goes today
> First time she checked if she can reach the treats just by pushing her face right down- no and she also can't open her mouth then
> So she was trying to fish treats out with her paws and been all round the kitchen with the box as it's light and slided around.
> So at the second go she worked out that if she lowers her face in just a bit then she can stick her tongue out and treats stick to it- clever beast!


Woohoo well done Phoebe.


----------



## LJC675

SuboJvR said:


> Operation Organisation is underway
> 
> Joey is helping
> 
> View attachment 386954
> 
> 
> (His shelf is in our downstairs cloakroom lol)


Joey's face is always priceless, we should have a Joey face pic every day. He makes me smile so much.


----------



## Joy84

SuboJvR said:


> Thing is, cats just don't like closed doors.


Amen to that!
I always say Phoebe is allergic to closed doors :Hilarious



jasperthecat said:


> That sounds just exactly like my house!
> Sometimes you'd think someone had thrown a grenade into it!


Yeah, same!
Though normal cat toys are somehow less mortifying than empty loo rolls 
We now have an egg box completing the collection :Arghh


----------



## jasperthecat

SuboJvR said:


> Thing is, cats just don't like closed doors. I've never met one who doesn't ask for a door to be opened and then just doesn't use it.  Even with the cat flap installed, he may still just want the door open. Our old lady Cleo was terrible for it at the back door of the house. Cameron and Cavendish hate closed doors in my dads house. Joey miaows and miaows if he can't get somewhere although he knows when we shut him in the living room/kitchen it won't be for long (deliveries etc) so he's ok with that. But he wouldn't abide being closed off from me at all!


That's the thing about Jasper...he simply doesn't like any doors closed to any room so we leave the doors open for him to come and go as he wishes though we draw the line at the kitchen door.
We sometimes store his telescopic and wand toys in the family bathroom or our en suite shower room as we usually keep them closed for safety. If he knows they are there he'll bang on them until we give in and play with him....he's a right nag when he wants something.


----------



## jasperthecat

Joy84 said:


> Amen to that!
> I always say Phoebe is allergic to closed doors :Hilarious
> 
> Yeah, same!
> Though normal cat toys are somehow less mortifying than empty loo rolls
> We now have an egg box completing the collection :Arghh


Well I've just spent a lovely 10 minutes with Jasper playing his version of a hide and seek game. We always say he plays just like a two year old child and true to form it's not always the most expensive or intended toys which are of the most interest to him. 
We have a large box and huge roll of brown wrapping paper in the dining room ... the paper was wrapped many time around the gaming chair I bought for my study and which came in a quite a large box.
He's been legging it into the box partly obscured by the scrunched up paper roll about 3 feet wide and you can just see him peeking out at me thinking I can't see him. I then go into the hall and call his name whereupon he suddenly dives out in front of me and then dashes off upstairs only to repeat the process over and over again.

He's actually 20 months old today and we were just wondering today if he will remain as playful as he is now. He's just as playful now as he was as a kitten and sometimes drives us insane with his constant nagging for us to play with him.
Jasper's life appears to revolve around three things...eating, sleeping and playing.... not forgetting boxes and paper of course.


----------



## jasperthecat

Now I wonder where Jasper can be???? 
Can you see him anywhere in this pic I've just this minute taken of this paper? I can't find him anywhere can you?

We don't throw wrapping paper out when Jasper is around! He loves playing hide and seek and this paper will come in handy for him. A good job my OH bought a new bag or else he'd have no toys.


----------



## Clairabella

Human Amy snapchatting with her brollhers: (brothers) rofl :Hilarious

Tom tat and his dister 










Prince Ed - looking - 'not very impressed' :Hilarious










Human dister and owl face:










And the prince of Wales just shouting at his dister  :Kiss










:Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> Operation Organisation is underway
> 
> Joey is helping
> 
> View attachment 386954
> 
> 
> (His shelf is in our downstairs cloakroom lol)


He said please don't do anything with his new blanket lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Shrike said:


> First sighting for 2019 of forum favourite visiting cat Moustache!
> View attachment 386947
> 
> "Hello Mustache, I'm being aloof today!"
> View attachment 386949
> 
> "Oooh - I think we're being watched again!"
> View attachment 386950


Oh my god, Mr Mustache ❤ Look at the size of him, he's a big strong beauty boy :Kiss


----------



## ewelsh

@Clairabella lovely photos  TomTat face is hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

ewelsh said:


> @Clairabella lovely photos  TomTat face is hilarious


Thank you xx

If only tom tat could talk I think he'd have something to say to Amy lol xx


----------



## Tawny75

Normal service had been resumed. It is Saturday night, I am crocheting the blanket with Sev asleep on my lap and Lily on the radiator bed at the side of me.


----------



## Citruspips

Finally Jango has been allowed to play with the tinsel


----------



## Clairabella

Citruspips said:


> Finally Jango has been allowed to play with the tinsel
> View attachment 386999
> View attachment 386997


Aww Jango. Seems as you are so beautiful I think it's only fair your humans let you have the tinsel lol ❤ Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Tawny75 said:


> Normal service had been resumed. It is Saturday night, I am crocheting the blanket with Sev asleep on my lap and Lily on the radiator bed at the side of me.
> 
> View attachment 386988


I had to look twice then I thought Severus was My Owl Face lol xxx


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I *would* get up but it's just sooooo darn comfy here in the snuggly duvet...it enveloped me you see and it's flannelette, so it's so warm and oh, I just think I'll have another little snooze....zzzzz...."


----------



## SbanR

Excited by a flock of nearby blackbirds
























Where is Jessie?
















Dreaming beautiful dreams


----------



## Joy84

Oh Oscar you look so cozy 
And that's some serious exercise happening there too!


----------



## ewelsh

Come on mum, it's a lovely day, let's go for a walk, I'll lead the way!


----------



## SbanR

How is Loulous tail @ewelsh ?


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> How is Loulous tail @ewelsh ?


Absolutely fine! Unlike my ankles, Lottie loves to bite!


----------



## Britt

The birthday boy (8 years today)


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> View attachment 387080
> The birthday boy (8 years today)


Happy birthday dear Pooh:Cat


----------



## Dumpling

Inca thinks our new microwave is really her new bed.


----------



## Trixie1

Happy 8th Birthday gorgeous Poohx


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Excited by a flock of nearby blackbirds
> 
> View attachment 387070
> View attachment 387071
> View attachment 387072
> 
> 
> Where is Jessie?
> View attachment 387073
> 
> View attachment 387075
> 
> Dreaming beautiful dreams
> View attachment 387077


Exactly low long is that extension leash? It seems to get longer and longer


----------



## huckybuck

Was catching up on a few programmes last night and Mastermind started....










He's never shown that much interest in quiz programmes before lol!!!


----------



## MaggieDemi

SbanR said:


> Excited by a flock of nearby blackbirds


Your cat in the first picture has the most gorgeous hair! Sorry I don't know his name. Almost like human hair.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola whilst she was curled up on my lap earlier










Paws are just so cute... (even if they are a little grubby)









H


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Excited by a flock of nearby blackbirds
> 
> View attachment 387070
> View attachment 387071
> View attachment 387072
> 
> 
> Where is Jessie?
> View attachment 387073
> 
> View attachment 387075
> 
> Dreaming beautiful dreams
> View attachment 387077


Omg ❤ Love these pics SB!! Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

This absolute King ❤

Tom Tat ❤ Mamma bear loves you more than you'll ever know :Kiss


----------



## MaggieDemi

Clairabella said:


> Tom Tat ❤ Mamma bear loves you more than you'll ever know :Kiss


Awww, look at him all snuggled under his blankie.


----------



## Clairabella

MaggieDemi said:


> Awww, look at him all snuggled under his blankie.


I know ❤ He doesn't break a sweat lol. Think the climb up the barrel is the most exertion he has all day lol. Just messing  he walks to his food bowl and back too lol.

He has two blankets underneath him too lol - nothing he loves more than lording himself about the place lol xxx

I adore him though xx can't even say with words how much xx


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Absolutely fine! Unlike my ankles, Lottie loves to bite!


Well, I hope you went to the vets for ABs:Hilarious. Cat bites can turn nasty you know!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Exactly low long is that extension leash? It seems to get longer and longer


5 metres, and it can be locked at any length


----------



## SbanR

MaggieDemi said:


> Your cat in the first picture has the most gorgeous hair! Sorry I don't know his name. Almost like human hair.


That's Ollie. He's a Maine Coon, coming up to 9 months


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> 5 metres, and it can be locked at any length


Doesn't it ever get tangled in the branches? The extension lead I had for my dog always got wrapped around bushes, but at least I could send her in reverse to untangle it lol.


----------



## SuboJvR

Poor Joey had a bit of a fright earlier today, we aren't sure why - think it was a new car out front that sounded quite loud and roary.

So he's proper tired out now bless him after a day running around on high alert.

All the paws!


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> Poor Joey had a bit of a fright earlier today, we aren't sure why - think it was a new car out front that sounded quite loud and roary.
> 
> So he's proper tired out now bless him after a day running around on high alert.
> 
> All the paws!
> 
> View attachment 387129
> View attachment 387130


Oh poor boy, he really looks tuckered out after the stressful noises. I know Moo gets really tired if she gets upset. 
Loud car noises, dogs barking and strange people around etc all make her stressed.
Fortunately her post stress sleep is usually long and undisturbed, so let's hope Joey gets plenty of restful shuteye tonight.


----------



## Charity

How are you feeling today @Citruspips?


----------



## Dumpling

Hector reclining!


----------



## SuboJvR

Cully said:


> Oh poor boy, he really looks tuckered out after the stressful noises. I know Moo gets really tired if she gets upset.
> Loud car noises, dogs barking and strange people around etc all make her stressed.
> Fortunately her post stress sleep is usually long and undisturbed, so let's hope Joey gets plenty of restful shuteye tonight.


That's what we are hoping for! Aided by a good session with Da Bird!


----------



## Joy84

Dumpling said:


> View attachment 387142
> 
> Hector reclining!


Uhm ... I think your cat is broken :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Willow_Warren said:


> Lola whilst she was curled up on my lap earlier
> 
> View attachment 387114
> 
> 
> Paws are just so cute... (even if they are a little grubby)
> View attachment 387115
> 
> 
> H


Grubby paws smell the best!!!!


----------



## Dumpling

Joy84 said:


> Uhm ... I think your cat is broken :Hilarious


I stroked his tummy and he started squeaking... he's not right!! :Hilarious


----------



## Citruspips

@Charity I'm lots better today thanks x


----------



## Summercat

@Dumpling 
When do you think the new additions will be arriving?


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Doesn't it ever get tangled in the branches? The extension lead I had for my dog always got wrapped around bushes, but at least I could send her in reverse to untangle it lol.


I untangle it as he goes along


----------



## Dumpling

Summercat said:


> @Dumpling
> When do you think the new additions will be arriving?


All being well the week after next!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Stretch and yawn and stretch and yawn" thought Jiggs while doing his Sunday night relaxation routine :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy


----------



## Summercat

Gypsy looks so cuddly @dustydiamond1


----------



## Summercat

Toy mouse my sister gave the boys for Christmas


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Toy mouse my sister gave the boys for Christmas
> 
> View attachment 387181


That's a huge mouse!! Or is Jack shrinking! lovely photo.x


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Jack says thank you:Cat
It is a very big mouse
Xx


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Toy mouse my sister gave the boys for Christmas
> 
> View attachment 387181


Jack is too adorable :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Jaf

Had a bad night's sleep, so haven't properly got up yet. Choc, Lori and Geri are keeping me company.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Summercat said:


> Toy mouse my sister gave the boys for Christmas


Jack looks like he's kissing the mouse. So cute!


----------



## LJC675

Suter in her normal dinner prep monitoring position


----------



## ChaosCat

LJC675 said:


> Suter in her normal dinner prep monitoring position
> View attachment 387247


She looks as if she didn't trust your cooking skills.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@LJC675 I think I've finally figured out my way of telling K&S apart  Hurrah!


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> @LJC675 I think I've finally figured out my way of telling K&S apart  Hurrah!


Oooh really, OK here's a test (slightly breaking the rules of the thread, using old pic)

Loaves, just for you:








And a close up:









Both pics have them sitting on the same side.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yep. I’m all good. Kalex on the left, Suter on the right (as you look at the photo). 

Thanks for the loaves too


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yep. I'm all good. Kalex on the left, Suter on the right (as you look at the photo).
> 
> Thanks for the loaves too


You are correct


----------



## ewelsh

They are almost identical.

Genuine question, sorry if a stupid one, but can cats have twins?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This has made my day! I've figured it out - yippppeeeeeee!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> They are almost identical.
> 
> Genuine question, sorry if a stupid one, but can cats have twins?


I'm off to research now, there's a question to ponder for a Monday evening  Husband is out, Oscar is asleep upstairs...what else is there to do? 

So, just thinking about it before I go off researching...surely cats are mostly fraternal twins (as human twins are), although theoretically you can have "twins" which have different fathers in humans, so will be the same in cats I am sure.


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh Not sure about twin cats, but when my bitch had her pups there were two born in the same amniotic sac, so I suppose they could be called twins. Wonder if it applies to cats too!


----------



## ewelsh

Googled and got this

Identical *twins* are possible in the world of *cats*, so long as 2 of the felines come from the same egg.


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> Oooh really, OK here's a test (slightly breaking the rules of the thread, using old pic)
> 
> Loaves, just for you:
> View attachment 387254
> 
> And a close up:
> View attachment 387255
> 
> 
> Both pics have them sitting on the same side.


Actually the more you study them the more differences you can spot - I think/hope I could tel the difference now too! And so should adopted Aunty HB lol xx


----------



## Tawny75

Hooman has put our treats in egg boxes, ergo Hooman is cruel and we are going to try and climb her leg while she is washing up.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MaggieDemi

Mrs Funkin said:


> although theoretically you can have "twins" which have different fathers in humans


Huh. I didn't know this.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MaggieDemi said:


> Huh. I didn't know this.


Two eggs released, woman has "relations" ** with two men in short amount of time can in theory mean two fertilised eggs by two different men.

** as I'm not sure what words the forum allows!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Googled and got this
> 
> Identical *twins* are possible in the world of *cats*, so long as 2 of the felines come from the same egg.


Same as us then:Cat:Cat. (See what I did there? Lol).


----------



## Smuge

It's half ten, but think its fair to say Garfield still looks rather tired


----------



## Charity

This thread has taken a funny turn...one minute we're on egg boxes, then we're on fertilisation....what!!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> This thread has taken a funny turn...one minute we're on egg boxes, then we're on fertilisation....what!!


Diversity?


----------



## SuboJvR

Watch the birdies! (best with a bit of sound, though the bathroom fan can also be heard)






Should I be worried that he's licking his lips??


----------



## Tawny75

SuboJvR said:


> Watch the birdies! (best with a bit of sound, though the bathroom fan can also be heard)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be worried that he's licking his lips??


I love the tail going nineteen to the dozen.


----------



## Smuge




----------



## ChaosCat

The supervisor has everything under control!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Diversity?


The street dance troop???


----------



## TriTri

Princess Tessy-Two-Shoes was supposed to see a Super Vet today, but they postponed it a week. Here is my tiny Princess sleeping earlier today.

She likes this little bed, so I have been on YouTube finding out how to make them. Using the giant wool, there is a tutorial showing how you can hand crochet one in just 15 minutes. No needles necessary, just using your hands and wrists.


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> View attachment 387412
> Princess Tessy-Two-Shoes was supposed to see a Super Vet today, but they postponed it a week. Here is my tiny Princess sleeping earlier today.
> 
> She likes this little bed, so I have been on YouTube finding out how to make them. Using the giant wool, there is a tutorial showing how you can hand crochet one in just 15 minutes. No needles necessary, just using your hands and wrists.


Oooh, interesting! When you've done it, and if its really easy, could you share the utube video (what it's called)


----------



## Summercat

Gorgeous bed and cat @TriTri you are very crafty as it looks complex!


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> View attachment 387412
> Princess Tessy-Two-Shoes was supposed to see a Super Vet today, but they postponed it a week. Here is my tiny Princess sleeping earlier today.
> 
> She likes this little bed, so I have been on YouTube finding out how to make them. Using the giant wool, there is a tutorial showing how you can hand crochet one in just 15 minutes. No needles necessary, just using your hands and wrists.


Sorry Tessy's appointment is postponed though I'm sure she doesn't mind. More time for sleeping in that lovely bed.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> The supervisor has everything under control!
> View attachment 387377
> View attachment 387378
> View attachment 387379


Best place for a pirate, in the crows nest. Well nearly.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Best place for a pirate, in the crows nest. Well nearly.


You're right, didn't see it from that angle!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> The street dance troop???


Lol. Just commenting on us Cat Chatters ability to swing effortlessly from one subject to a completely unrelated one, without batting an eyelid.
I think @Charity thinks we're in danger of losing the plot.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> View attachment 387412
> Princess Tessy-Two-Shoes was supposed to see a Super Vet today, but they postponed it a week. Here is my tiny Princess sleeping earlier today.
> 
> She likes this little bed, so I have been on YouTube finding out how to make them. Using the giant wool, there is a tutorial showing how you can hand crochet one in just 15 minutes. No needles necessary, just using your hands and wrists.


Blimey!!


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Oooh, interesting! When you've done it, and if its really easy, could you share the utube video (what it's called)


It's going on my to-do list. If it's as easy as it looks, I will take orders


----------



## TriTri

Summercat said:


> Gorgeous bed and cat @TriTri you are very crafty as it looks complex!


I bought that bed at a craft fair! I didn't make it, not when it only cost £8.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

TV interference again


----------



## Jaf

3 tier cats! Sausage, Woody and Lori.

Lori is happily on my lap now.


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> It's going on my to-do list. If it's as easy as it looks, I will take orders


Let me know then please


----------



## Smuge

Ash is currently asleep under our quilt. So naturally Garfield decided to stand literally on top of him - his does this a lot when Ash is under the quilt.

I told Garfield to bugger off and stop standing on his brothers head so he went off to stand ontop of his sleeping mum instead and started pestering her for cuddles....he technically did as he was told!


----------



## Jaf

Cats are playing musical chairs. I'm the chair. Lori and Jackie, then Choccy and Jackie.


----------



## oliviarussian

Guess who has got a new blankie


----------



## Summercat

Beautiful pic @oliviarussian


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 387521
> 
> 
> View attachment 387522


Aww Bunty, I love that upside down face look, full of innocence


----------



## Clairabella

Has anyone ever told you?.......you snooze, you lose Ed!!










❤❤ love a sleeping pic ❤❤


----------



## Joy84




----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Oooh, interesting! When you've done it, and if its really easy, could you share the utube video (what it's called)


----------



## Clairabella

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 387534


Melted me ❤


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> View attachment 387535


Thanks. It looks rather small?


----------



## Joy84

SbanR said:


> Thanks. It looks rather small?


It's definitely not as deep as the one @TriTri has :Arghh


----------



## Summercat

It seems there are so many crafty oriented people on PF's, I need to up my craft game.
So far it amounts to....hmmmm....I can glue googly eyes, on a clothespin with mini pom poms to make a caterpillar


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## SuboJvR

Not sure I can class him as a kitten anymore
My boy's all grown up
:Kiss










XL cat tree indeed


----------



## Summercat

Playing with a new toy from Secret Santa, a big toy mouse


----------



## Charity

Play before bedtime


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Play before bedtime
> 
> View attachment 387586


Loving the scratching post coffee table!!!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Bedtime buddies! Pretty sure this is a first. Though with them on one side and my OH on the other I now can't move!


----------



## MaggieDemi

Charity said:


> Play before bedtime


I love that photo of them bopping each other on the head!


----------



## Clairabella

Just a casual chat with Owl Face whilst he is actively listening  ❤


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Loving the scratching post coffee table!!!


There should be more cat stuff integrated into ordinary furniture, like a wardrobe with a comfy cat bed at the bottom. Chest of drawers with one drawer as a cat cave. How about an armchair with sisal on the back! 
Ooh, Dragons Den here I come. Want to go into business HB ?


----------



## Summercat

@Cully 
Lots of IKEA type cube like furniture fits with that theme. Racks, shelving, etc with spaces in between work with adding beds or blankets.
We have a rack with towels in the bathroom that would fit with a bed but Biggles just lays on the top pile of towels.


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> @Cully
> Lots of IKEA type cube like furniture fits with that theme. Racks, shelving, etc with spaces in between work with adding beds or blankets.
> We have a rack with towels in the bathroom that would fit with a bed but Biggles just lays on the top pile of towels.


I just have regular boring furniture. My shoes have been kicked out of the wardrobe and replaced with a soft bed. My under bed storage with sliding doors now includes Moo. My brand new recliner has become her favourite throne, and a very expensive wool rug is now a scratch pad. Hey ho!


----------



## LJC675

Mummy I iz busy finking of important fings, now you iz disturbing me.


----------



## LJC675

Cully said:


> There should be more cat stuff integrated into ordinary furniture, like a wardrobe with a comfy cat bed at the bottom. Chest of drawers with one drawer as a cat cave. How about an armchair with sisal on the back!
> Ooh, Dragons Den here I come. Want to go into business HB ?


I know I've posted this before, but you obviously need one of these radiators with in built cat bed:


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Thanks. It looks rather small?


I imagine you would increase the stitches pro- rata for a larger cat, if you need it larger. That may add another minute of two to making it, so you could be looking at a 17 minute make instead


----------



## Tawny75

No Hooman, I would never ever try and eat your crochet wool, I am a good boy...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I believe everything you say, Severus  You are indeed a good boy.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> There should be more cat stuff integrated into ordinary furniture, like a wardrobe with a comfy cat bed at the bottom. Chest of drawers with one drawer as a cat cave. How about an armchair with sisal on the back!
> Ooh, Dragons Den here I come. Want to go into business HB ?


I saw a nice large square upholstered foot stall image online with a side area cut out of one of the four sides for the cat to go in and have his/her cat bed put in. Nice.


----------



## ChaosCat

So good coming home to this.


----------



## MaggieDemi

LJC675 said:


> Mummy I iz busy finking of important fings, now you iz disturbing me.


I love how she has her eyes scrunched together so tight. I wonder what she's dreaming about. 
(I think it's a she, I don't know everybody's cats yet)


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> So good coming home to this.
> View attachment 387681


Such a wonderful whisker photo should be in the 'Show us The Whiskers' thread too!:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Such a wonderful whisker photo should be in the 'Show us The Whiskers' thread too!:Cat


Annie is showing off her whiskers there already- but she is very pleased you noted her assets.


----------



## LJC675

MaggieDemi said:


> I love how she has her eyes scrunched together so tight. I wonder what she's dreaming about.
> (I think it's a she, I don't know everybody's cats yet)


Yep. Kalex and Suter are both girls. They're funny, they both do the scrunchy eye thing, usually when they're not actually asleep, but like a kid they're pretending to be, when they're fully asleep their eyes are all relaxed.


----------



## MaggieDemi

LJC675 said:


> They're funny, they both do the scrunchy eye thing, usually when they're not actually asleep, but like a kid they're pretending to be, when they're fully asleep their eyes are all relaxed.


That's adorable. I wonder if they're pretending to be asleep or just thinking really hard.


----------



## Jaf

The cats were all lined up looking at something so I went to see too.....it's Batman! He did get allowed past for some dinner.

Pandora, Patch, Geoffrey, Blanca, Mari, Bisto and Jackie.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is such a cuddle cat nowadays, since I came home from a weekend trip.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jaf said:


> .....it's Batman!


Oh, I see from the second picture that Batman is a cat. 



ChaosCat said:


> Annie is such a cuddle cat nowadays, since I came home from a weekend trip.


Look at the smile on her face!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy likes being in the spotlights


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy likes being in the spotlights
> 
> View attachment 387712


As she deserves to be!


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> As she deserves to be!


Missy says "Thank you :Cat, @ChaosCat


----------



## Matrod

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy likes being in the spotlights
> 
> View attachment 387712


Her whiskers look magnificent!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie is such a cuddle cat nowadays, since I came home from a weekend trip.
> View attachment 387703


Aww, she must really have missed you:Cat


----------



## Cully

Not quite sure what her expression means, but at least she's awake for once!


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> There should be more cat stuff integrated into ordinary furniture, like a wardrobe with a comfy cat bed at the bottom. Chest of drawers with one drawer as a cat cave. How about an armchair with sisal on the back!
> Ooh, Dragons Den here I come. Want to go into business HB ?


I'm up for this!!!

Mind you now I'm clearing out I might try to adapt a few things for the cats - we have an open dressing room with shelves that already get used beds - I might actually put cat blankets in there so they don't have to sleep on my PJs or Mr HBs T shirts!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Not quite sure what her expression means, but at least she's awake for once!
> View attachment 387719


She thinks 'would you mind not to invade my privacy?'


----------



## Joy84

She's taking up the entire length of my Mum's legs!


----------



## huckybuck

She hasn't moved for 12 hours lol

No she has really!!!


----------



## MaggieDemi

huckybuck said:


> She hasn't moved for 12 hours lol


One word-- Gorgeous.


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 387742
> 
> 
> She hasn't moved for 12 hours lol
> 
> No she has really!!!


Aww Holly you're such a gorgeous girl :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## MissyfromMice

Sweet Missy on my bed a few moments ago.


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## ewelsh

I searched high and low for the little Madam


----------



## ewelsh

Now she's gone off in a strop!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Now she's gone off in a strop!
> 
> View attachment 387810


What a beautiful place to have a strop though. She's obviously not been reading your Positivity thread


----------



## ewelsh

Ha true @Charity she can be a stroppy Madam. She's gone off down what we call "Lottie's lane" I hope the pheasants scarper!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Now she's gone off in a strop!
> 
> View attachment 387810


She was waiting her turn to place her mark in a pie and you had to Go and Spoil It!!! No wonder she went off in a strop


----------



## Summercat

Who is coming tonight?


----------



## tinydestroyer

Little Lucy strikes a pose in the hallway this morning:


----------



## MaggieDemi

ebonycat said:


> Aww Holly you're such a gorgeous girl


I was wondering what her name is. Nice to meet you gorgeous Holly! 



ewelsh said:


> I searched high and low for the little Madam


What a cutie. You have a nice garden/field or whatever you call it. Demi would love that. 



tinydestroyer said:


> Little Lucy strikes a pose in the hallway this morning:


Torties are my favorite. I always had them growing up, maybe I'll have one again some day. :Cat


----------



## Tawny75

Sometimes a chin rub is just the bestest thing in the whole world.


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> Sometimes a chin rub is just the bestest thing in the whole world.
> View attachment 387900


Look how grown up he is - wow!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

The piratesses are very good at obeying. Annie for example would never ever dream of jumping onto the kitchen counters.


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> Look how grown up he is - wow!!!


He definitely isn't a baby as any longer


----------



## MissyfromMice

Always ready to inspect the shopping bag.


----------



## Tawny75

My babies are getting so big. Sev is catching Lily up at a rate of knots. This was 10 minutes ago at treat time.


----------



## Charity

Tawny75 said:


> My babies are getting so big. Sev is catching Lily up at a rate of knots. This was 10 minutes ago at treat time.
> View attachment 387976


He was so much tinier than her to start with, they'll soon be the same size


----------



## Jaf

Choccy is practicing being Ninja Cat, so good at it that Lori hasn't noticed him when she came for a sit!

Bit blinking heavy though.

Jackie is on the sofa too.


----------



## Jesthar

I've been warning Lorelei for years that if she insists on throwing herself into a flop behind me when I'm about to sit down, one day she's going to end up being sat on.

Today was that day, and it turns out she doesn't really care...










(I should note no harm was done, and she did extricate herself eventually, more annoyed that I wouldn't let her have the sofa and sit on the floor than at having been sat on, I think!)


----------



## SbanR

Jesthar said:


> I've been warning Lorelei for years that if she insists on throwing herself into a flop behind me when I'm about to sit down, one day she's going to end up being sat on.
> 
> Today was that day, and it turns out she doesn't really care...
> 
> View attachment 388017
> 
> 
> (I should note no harm was done, and she did extricate herself eventually, more annoyed that I wouldn't let her have the sofa and sit on the floor than at having been sat on, I think!)


She does look most annoyed. I think you'll have to watch your step tonight


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There are definitely plans afoot...watch that top stair tread


----------



## Jesthar

SbanR said:


> She does look most annoyed. I think you'll have to watch your step tonight





Mrs Funkin said:


> There are definitely plans afoot...watch that top stair tread


Ah, but I'm the only one in this house capable of operating a tin opener...


----------



## SuboJvR

Snuggling on my blankey


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Joey  Looking nice and cosy there.


----------



## SbanR

Jesthar said:


> Ah, but I'm the only one in this house capable of operating a tin opener...


Tin opener? What food do you feed them? Aren't tins ring pull nowadays


----------



## Jesthar

SbanR said:


> Tin opener? What food do you feed them? *Aren't tins ring pull nowadays*


Shhhh! Don't tell them that secret!  It's the only thing barring the ability to use credit cards that's keeping us cat slaves in service!


----------



## bethany_hannah

Post cat nip snooze...


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Hey, your home and it's play time!!" thought Jiggs








"Right, just let me limber up:Cat"








"Ok, I'm ready to play now!! The Jiggs master is in the house, yeah!!:Cat


----------



## MissyfromMice

Black-footed Missy


----------



## ChaosCat

Photos taken within the last 12 hours, so almost following the rule. 

Snoozy Bonny yesterday evening.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Bonny, I think it was Tabby Cat Snoozing Day yesterday...actually I think every day is...


----------



## SuboJvR

You know when kitty isn't in your eyeline and it goes suspiciously quiet for a while?


----------



## ewelsh

Yes that is a look of “ I’ll wait till your back is turned”


----------



## Smuge

The floofs all sleep on our bed at night, usually Garfield and Tali at the foot of the bed and Ash squeezes into the gap between our pillows, all 3 can be very affectionate and obviously adore us. But sadly none have ever been lap cats

Last night Ash randomly climbed on my knee and sat there napping and purring for half an hour while I petted him... It made my very happy and my OH very jealous


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> The floofs all sleep on our bed at night, usually Garfield and Tali at the foot of the bed and Ash squeezes into the gap between our pillows, all 3 can be very affectionate and obviously adore us. But sadly none have ever been lap cats
> 
> Last night Ash randomly climbed on my knee and sat there napping and purring for half an hour while I petted him... It made my very happy and my OH very jealous
> 
> View attachment 388082
> 
> View attachment 388083


It's those rare moments that make us put off absolutely everything we were meant to be doing, and just wallow in the happiness they bring.
Moo has recently started sleeping on my bed during the night. I daren't move in case I disturb her. I ask myself if it is worth the pain of locked joints and muscle spasms. YES, all day long, YES!:Joyful


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola eyeing up my lunch (well I suppose if I will eat in the sofa). She's very good though and didn't get any closer just sat next to me.


----------



## Summercat

@Willow_Warren 
Lola is very polite, Jack would be nibbling from the plate:Cat


----------



## Jesthar

Behold the aftermath of a minor disaster!










Charlie-girl, in what I assume to be a fit of Sunday afternoon madness, decided to join in with a feather wand play session - a very rare occurrence usually heralded by the appearance of airborne swine 

Even more unexpected was her chasing the wand up the scratching post, I can't even remember the last time she did that! Unfortunately, her inexperience meant when she leant too far back and overbalanced the post, she neither leant back forwards or let go, instead clinging on until the post - and her head! - hit the cupboard...

She's fine aside from the damage to her pride, but it may be a while before I'm forgiven for laughing so much!


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper just lately has had an insatiable need to play...it's just constant nagging until we give in, bearing in mind he can have two or three hours each day of extremely vigorous play with us and he still constantly nags us for more and the only thing that seems to calm his appetite for play is music which he loves.
As soon as I start playing music with a good strong bass he immediately sits or lays just outside my study door listening and forgets about playing until the music stops.

He's getting worse rather than better in demanding us to play with him...his passion is to play and the only time he isn't up for it is when he's asleep or listening to music. He's now over 20 months old and it's as if he's morphing back into a kitten again rather than calming down. It is of course rather lovely but he can be sooooooo demanding at times!

This is his instantly recognisable 'listening' position. When I see him doing this I know exactly what he's doing. Listening to music.










He also has a curious way of tucking one of his paws under whenever he listens! I'm sure animal psychologists will have an answer as to why


----------



## Shrike

Dull, damp day in Nottingham - good to have a lap to sit on!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy's favourite lookout post


----------



## Cully

Jesthar said:


> Behold the aftermath of a minor disaster!
> 
> View attachment 388134
> 
> 
> Charlie-girl, in what I assume to be a fit of Sunday afternoon madness, decided to join in with a feather wand play session - a very rare occurrence usually heralded by the appearance of airborne swine
> 
> Even more unexpected was her chasing the wand up the scratching post, I can't even remember the last time she did that! Unfortunately, her inexperience meant when she leant too far back and overbalanced the post, she neither leant back forwards or let go, instead clinging on until the post - and her head! - hit the cupboard...
> 
> She's fine aside from the damage to her pride, but it may be a while before I'm forgiven for laughing so much!


Oh how could you? Needless to say, I expect she will tell anyone who cares to ask, that she actually meant to do exactly that. Thus keeping her pride intact.:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Dumpling

Holding paws :Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Looks can kill!!


----------



## Cully

Perthecat, post: 1065366318, member: 1459575"]Jasper just lately has had an insatiable need to play...it's just constant nagging until we give in, bearing in mind he can have two or three hours each day of extremely vigorous play with us and he still constantly nags us for more and the only thing that seems to calm his appetite for play is music which he loves.
As soon as I start playing music with a good strong bass he immediately sits or lays just outside my study door listening and forgets about playing until the music stops.

He's getting worse rather than better in demanding us to play with him...his passion is to play and the only time he isn't up for it is when he's asleep or listening to music. He's now over 20 months old and it's as if he's morphing back into a kitten again rather than calming down. It is of course rather lovely but he can be sooooooo demanding at times!

This is his instantly recognisable 'listening' position. When I see him doing this I know exactly what he's doing. Listening to music.










He also has a curious way of tucking one of his paws under whenever he listens! I'm sure animal psychologists will have an answer as to why 








[/QUOTE]

Maybe it's the bass he can feel vibrating through him that calms him :Singing:Singing??


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 388202
> Looks can kill!!


What *have *you done now?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 388202
> Looks can kill!!


"I dare you to post me, go on, I dare you"


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "I dare you to post me, go on, I dare you"


@huckybuck 
More like, "if you're thinking of putting another outfit on me, think again".
:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Poor Moo, she so hates me when I use the spot on flea stuff. She looks through slitted eyes for a couple of hours, it must really sting.


----------



## Dumpling

Cully said:


> Poor Moo, she so hates me when I use the spot on flea stuff. She looks through slitted eyes for a couple of hours, it must really sting.
> View attachment 388209


Oh bless her, she doesn't look very pleased! Mine don't liie having the flea treatment on but I found that warming the pipette up for a bit first seems to make the whole process a bit less adversive for them, it may be worth a try?


----------



## Cully

Dumpling said:


> Oh bless her, she doesn't look very pleased! Mine don't liie having the flea treatment on but I found that warming the pipette up for a bit first seems to make the whole process a bit less adversive for them, it may be worth a try?


She just KNOWS when I'm going to do it as though she can read my mind, even hours before.
I've found the best way is, as you say, to warm it first, then just lift her onto the worktop, gently but firmly push her down to keep her still, like a mother cat. Then it's a quick parting the fur and do the deed. All over in seconds usually 
She runs into the bathroom where it's dark for a while, then gradually comes into join us. I always turn the lights down low.
I don't think it scares her, it's now something she v reluctantly accepts and I am more confident doing it now.
She's very forgiving once her eyes stop hurting, but I still hate doing it. Bad mummy!


----------



## jasperthecat

> Maybe it's the bass he can feel vibrating through him that calms him :Singing:Singing??


@Cully ......he loves bassy music and has done since a kitten. If I start playing heavy metal or old Rock 'n Roll type music he absolutely loves it! It's definitely the bass that attracts him because even when he was a tiny kitten he used to head for the bass (woofer) speaker and sit next to it.

I know I'm far too old for it but about 3 or 4 months ago I took up computer gaming for the first time in my life, competing against people of all ages from all around the world and one particular game which play very often is called World Of Tanks which can be very noisy with all the very realistic firing and explosions just like real battles. Late at night I use headphones but during the day I use a high powered amplified system connected to my computer.
Amazingly, as soon as he hears me playing and the sound of the explosions he has to come into my study and will sit watching me. He's continually in and out while I'm playing. Yesterday my OH was sat relaxing on the bed stroking Jasper who was relaxing too but she noticed as soon as he heard me start playing the game, he leapt off the bed and came running to my study.

He is a very strange boy...you would expect him not to like noise but he's just the opposite!


----------



## Charity

Lean on me :Singing:Singing


----------



## Dumpling

Cully said:


> She just KNOWS when I'm going to do it as though she can read my mind, even hours before.
> I've found the best way is, as you say, to warm it first, then just lift her onto the worktop, gently but firmly push her down to keep her still, like a mother cat. Then it's a quick parting the fur and do the deed. All over in seconds usually
> She runs into the bathroom where it's dark for a while, then gradually comes into join us. I always turn the lights down low.
> I don't think it scares her, it's now something she v reluctantly accepts and I am more confident doing it now.
> She's very forgiving once her eyes stop hurting, but I still hate doing it. Bad mummy!


Mine always seem to know too, they always seem to know when it's time for a worming tablet as well! These cats are too clever!


----------



## Cully

@jasperthecat ....I know the sort of games you mean and I expect it may be he likes them for a similar reason to the bassy music. The booming and rumbling tanks and gunfire resonate through his little body and soothe him in some way.
It's good you have found an easy way to reassure him. It could be very useful in times of stress. My friends cat loves Wagner!!
Then again, he could just be watching the games and learning. Plotting world dominance. They all are you know.:Jawdrop


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Lean on me :Singing:Singing
> 
> View attachment 388214


Oh you are gorgeous. He's concentrating on *something!*


----------



## Cully

Dumpling said:


> Mine always seem to know too, they always seem to know when it's time for a worming tablet as well! These cats are too clever!


If you try and outwit a cat you're doomed before you start lol.


----------



## Dumpling

Inca has now woken up and decided to help sweep the floor!


----------



## Cully

Moo's curled up now in her favourite napping pad. I love the way she puts her front paws on her face. Sweet!








As for me I don't think I'll sleep well tonight. Too much coffee!
So I'm going to watch something funny on TV and have a tiny snack. :Hungry


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooooh, I could just eat that scone


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooooh, I could just eat that scone


It was lovely with the slice (chunk) of walnut cake.
I'm full of guilt this morning though.:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Cully

I feel I've just been caught doing something I shouldn't. Only cat chatting Moo. Honest!


----------



## Smuge

I have no idea wtf is going on here


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Oh Garfield you are funny


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Oh Garfield you are funny


Lol Garfield is the fat ginger one. He is currently fast asleep on the other side of the bed


----------



## ewelsh

Oh yes silly me! Ash I am so sorry! You looked more ginger than normal.

Please don’t say that Tali now:Shy


----------



## Charity

Bunty's not around so Toppy's playing with his own mouse today


----------



## Britt




----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Bunty's not around so Toppy's playing with his own mouse today
> 
> View attachment 388287


Awww Toppy, I knew you'd approve of a ginger mouse 

How's your eye now? X


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Awww Toppy, I knew you'd approve of a ginger mouse
> 
> How's your eye now? X


All fine, touch wood. Looks normal now so am able to stop the medication.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> All fine, touch wood. Looks normal now so am able to stop the medication.


That's marvellous news! What are we to do with you Toppy! You owe me wrinkle cream :Hilarious


----------



## Dumpling

I think they need a bigger basket!


----------



## Summercat

Babe in basket


----------



## Summercat

@Dumpling 
 I was just looking at my days photos, didn't mean to copy


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Babe in basket
> View attachment 388339


Have you started Jack on a harness yet SC?


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> Poor Moo, she so hates me when I use the spot on flea stuff. She looks through slitted eyes for a couple of hours, it must really sting.
> View attachment 388209


I don't think it stings - more a cold sensation as the alcohol evaporates - the slitty eyes is the smell I reckon as the stuff stinks!!


----------



## huckybuck

Dumpling said:


> I think they need a bigger basket!
> View attachment 388338


ROFL that's hilarious - bad Mum!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I do so love my biscuits from Auntie Huckybuck - luckily for you they drug me enough to let you stroke me, including my fluffy little belly. I might change my mind tomorrow but it's soooooooo nice and warm in front of the fire and the biscuits...and the stroking...zzzzzzzzz *thunk*..."










I love how his claws go in and out when his back leg starts to "go". Funny little chap  The photo looks a bit weird as it's rotated, he is happy really, honestly!


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> I don't think it stings - more a cold sensation as the alcohol evaporates - the slitty eyes is the smell I reckon as the stuff stinks!!


I only have to snip the top off the pipette and she's off. Can't say I blame her, it does smell awful. Stinky chemicals, phew!


----------



## Dumpling

Summercat said:


> @Dumpling
> I was just looking at my days photos, didn't mean to copy


Aww that's such a cute one of Jack, I don't think you can have to many pictures of cats in baskets


----------



## Dumpling

huckybuck said:


> ROFL that's hilarious - bad Mum!!


They have so many beds to choose from and always go for that little basket!


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
No, not yet, I need to find the one I bought for Biggles. I should get Jack used to wearing it.


----------



## Summercat

I has a long tail


----------



## huckybuck

Politely taking turns each day...
Huckleberry Monday


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
Huckleberry is veryhandsome


----------



## SuboJvR

Action shot.very flattering


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"So human mother, are aaaaaaaaalllll these boxes for me? Whaddya mean they aren't? Meh. I know, I'm just going to fill up human daddy's side of the bed, seeing as he isn't home, then you might let me have all the boxes"


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Oneinamillion

"Well, it's 1 o'clock in the morning and after a long patrol, time to burn off a few of the final calories with a quick play before my main snooze" Thought Jiggs















"Oh, with a quick wash in the middle"


----------



## LeArthur

No wonder I can hear snoring, Arthur's face planted again :Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> I has a long tail
> 
> View attachment 388357


Lily says shall we make a long tail club? Poor Severus will not be member. 









Edited because I type like a drunk person


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's a cool picture @Tawny75 - such variation!


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> I has a long tail
> 
> View attachment 388357


You certainly have a tail to be proud of young Jack.
Do you think he will grow into it SC?


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> Action shot.very flattering
> 
> View attachment 388370


 On my phone so had to zoom in to see which bits are which


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> Action shot.very flattering
> 
> View attachment 388370


Meant to ask, how is he after his puke scare?


----------



## Cully

lea247 said:


> No wonder I can hear snoring, Arthur's face planted again :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 388401


This is getting to be a regular habit Arthur.


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> Lily says shall we make a long tail club? Poor Severus will not be member.
> 
> View attachment 388412
> 
> Edited because I type like a drunk person


Like Tawny? Like?


----------



## Summercat

@Cully 
I think so, the vet said he will likely be long in the body. He is about 4.5 months, the vet said he was not yet five months when she saw him Friday.


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> @Cully
> I think so, the vet said he will likely be long in the body. He is about 4.5 months, the vet said he was not yet five months when she saw him Friday.


I think they go through that gawky teenage phase where they're all tail and legs. Can't believe he's so young as it seems ages since he came to live with you.


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## ewelsh

I love seeing Jasper sat in the window


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy and the spinner


----------



## Summercat

@Cully
I think so.
The vet said, it can be hard to tell the number of weeks when they are small but she said he is definetly less than five months from his teeth. She placed him between four and five months.

It means he was a little younger than we were thinking when he came to us.
Here he is Oct 15th:


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> @Cully
> I think so.
> The vet said, it can be hard to tell the number of weeks when they are small but she said he is definetly less than five months from his teeth. She placed him between four and five months.
> 
> It means he was a little younger than we were thinking when he came to us.
> Here he is Oct 15th:
> 
> View attachment 388449


Looking at that pic on October 15th, I bet he is only a couple of weeks younger than Severus, he was born on August 10th


----------



## jasperthecat

This is Jasper's latest seating position in my music room/studio but higher up than usual from which he can survey his surroundings and give the music his seal of approval or otherwise


----------



## Summercat

@Tawny75 
How old is Severus now?
I am thinking Jack was born around the last week in August.


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> @Tawny75
> How old is Severus now?
> I am thinking Jack was born around the last week in August.


Severus is just over 22 weeks, so about 5 months


----------



## Summercat

@Tawny75 
Ok thanks, that fits for being two or so weeks younger than Severus


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> @Tawny75
> Ok thanks, that fits for being two or so weeks younger than Severus


How quickly they have both grown though. I can't believe Severus is the same kitten I brought home. He is now the same age as Lily was when we got her and catching her up fast.

The difference in Sev's head size between this picture taken on 2nd December









To this one taken this weekend is amazing and that is 6 weeks


----------



## ewelsh

jasperthecat said:


> This is Jasper's latest seating position in my music room/studio but higher up than usual from which he can survey his surroundings and give the music his seal of approval or otherwise


Great photo of Jasper. You still haven't given us a hint of the band you were in @jasperthecat


----------



## SuboJvR

Just hanging out


----------



## Summercat

Yes, growing quickly @Tawny75


----------



## SuboJvR

Tawny75 said:


> How quickly they have both grown though. I can't believe Severus is the same kitten I brought home. He is now the same age as Lily was when we got her and catching her up fast.
> 
> The difference in Sev's head size between this picture taken on 2nd December
> View attachment 388461
> 
> 
> To this one taken this weekend is amazing and that is 6 weeks
> 
> View attachment 388462


Oh he's catching up fast!

Joey doesn't even fit in our one of those style beds. He's such a beast!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I challenge you and your friends in the computer to look at these and not want to yaaawwwwwwnnnnnn"


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I challenge you and your friends in the computer to look at these and not want to yaaawwwwwwnnnnnn"
> 
> View attachment 388489
> View attachment 388490
> View attachment 388491
> View attachment 388492
> View attachment 388493


What a perfect serial! 
Oscar, your job is a tough one, get some rest adorable boy!


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I challenge you and your friends in the computer to look at these and not want to yaaawwwwwwnnnnnn"
> 
> View attachment 388489
> View attachment 388490
> View attachment 388491
> View attachment 388492
> View attachment 388493


Oh Oscar what lovely toothy pegs you've got handsome boy xx


----------



## MaggieDemi

lea247 said:


> Arthur's face planted again


I love the face plant. I've never seen a cat sleep like that before.


----------



## Charity

Cat napping this afternoon










Meanwhile in the room next door


----------



## Shrike

"Slave seems pleased with the haul from his haggis hunt!"









I like a bit of haggis, but Simon Howie seems to have cornered the market lately in this bit of the East Mids and I don't like 'em. Luckily Morrisons have a few different makes in for Burns night so I'm stocking up the freezer!


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> Lily says shall we make a long tail club? Poor Severus will not be member.
> 
> View attachment 388412
> 
> Edited because I type like a drunk person


Aww he will - I bet he catches up!!! I think diff bits grow at diff times - this month body, next legs, next tail!!



Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I challenge you and your friends in the computer to look at these and not want to yaaawwwwwwnnnnnn"
> 
> View attachment 388489
> View attachment 388490
> View attachment 388491
> View attachment 388492
> View attachment 388493


Yep I did rofl!!


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I challenge you and your friends in the computer to look at these and not want to yaaawwwwwwnnnnnn"
> 
> View attachment 388489
> View attachment 388490
> View attachment 388491
> View attachment 388492
> View attachment 388493


Yep!! Started me off now! You win Oscar can't seem to stop now!! Yawn!! Definitely contagious!


----------



## SbanR

Shrike said:


> "Slave seems pleased with the haul from his haggis hunt!"
> View attachment 388517
> 
> 
> I like a bit of haggis, but Simon Howie seems to have cornered the market lately in this bit of the East Mids and I don't like 'em. Luckily Morrisons have a few different makes in for Burns night so I'm stocking up the freezer!


I love haggis too but they're sooooo fattening


----------



## huckybuck

Gwaciepopadops Tuesday turn


----------



## ewelsh

Beautiful Gwacie x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gosh @huckybuck your cats are so good, following their schedule 

Looking beautiful there Grace, what a poppet (or are MCs not poppets? I've only ever known one person who owned one before I came here and he was called Scruffalump, most deffo not a poppet! He was over 8kg).


----------



## MissyfromMice

Working from home with Missy as my assistant


----------



## Summercat

Pretty pic @MissyfromMice looks like a comfy bed


----------



## MissyfromMice

Summercat said:


> Pretty pic @MissyfromMice looks like a comfy bed


Thank you, @Summercat. It's Missy's favourite bed, warm and fluffy.


----------



## huckybuck

Naughty cat Mum has been winding Little H up. He was watching the printer for ages after I did some labels so ever time he thought it had gone quiet I started it up again. I think he thought he was waking it up lol!!


----------



## SuboJvR

We put one of the soft blankets on the floor in our room for our VIP

Makes me wonder if he might actually use a proper car/pet bed/pillow thing


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Summercat

Last night


----------



## SuboJvR

Sometimes I wonder if Joey is happy with us

Then


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Joey is happy with us
> 
> Then
> 
> View attachment 388673


Oh goodness, I'm amazed you haven't got a queue of sad kitties at your door, CV'S clasped in paws, applying for a position with you. Joey is obviously so very happy and absolutely adores you.:Joyful


----------



## Jesthar

Not quite blissful harmony, but at least they were peacefully sharing the sofa back!

















Please excuse the mess, I'm still living downstairs at the moment until the bedroom ceiling is fixed...


----------



## Charity

Put something down in a new place and they have to sit on it straight away


----------



## ewelsh

Where do you find these lovely cat beds @Charity?


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Where do you find these lovely cat beds @Charity?


It was made a few years ago by Lazydays Pet Beds, they are great. I've got another....


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Put something down in a new place and they have to sit on it straight away
> 
> View attachment 388727


Looks like he is just testing to see if it's private enough to do those little 'personal' essential things.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> It was made a few years ago by Lazydays Pet Beds, they are great. I've got another....
> 
> View attachment 388728


They are lovely, look easy to wash too. Did Lazydays make the big multi coloured cushion Toppy is normal on in front of the fire?


----------



## ewelsh

I just looked on Lazydays pet beds and who did I see lots of photos of?

Bunty and Toppy  but they called Toppy Topper!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> They are lovely, look easy to wash too. Did Lazydays make the big multi coloured cushion Toppy is normal on in front of the fire?


Yes, we've got several Lazydays beds, cushions and spare covers. Those photos on their website were done not long after I got them when they had their first beds. I think there's one of Bunty on the pink cushion Toppy's sitting on today.


----------



## Jaf

Lovely lazy evening by the fire. Cats have been taking it in turns to have my lap. Lori, Geri and Choccy. Can you spot Sausage cat?


----------



## Summercat

Long tail!


----------



## oliviarussian

Summercat said:


> Long tail!
> View attachment 388743


Every photo I see of Jack makes my heart beat a little faster!


----------



## Summercat

@oliviarussian 
Thank you he is growing so fast now


----------



## jasperthecat

I've always said that Jasper loves music but I think he might be taking things a bit too far!

I love spending time on Daddy's piano!










What's this? They're just like the headphones Daddy uses when he's recording, I wonder if these will fit me?










Ah ha! Just as I thought... a perfect fit no less!


----------



## ewelsh

Jaf said:


> Lovely lazy evening by the fire. Cats have been taking it in turns to have my lap. Lori, Geri and Choccy. Can you spot Sausage cat?
> 
> View attachment 388742


Ummmm Saucage Cat is on the red chair?


----------



## Joy84

We have cat tree, several cat beds, human beds and sofa in this house ...
She even has a lovely hamper basket with cushion and blanket in it ...
Where does she choose to sleep?
On the kitchen floor in a damn cardboard box that said hamper came in!!


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Long tail!
> View attachment 388743


His tail seems to be getting longer by the minute!! Lol,He really is adorable SCX


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Lovely lazy evening by the fire. Cats have been taking it in turns to have my lap. Lori, Geri and Choccy. Can you spot Sausage cat?
> 
> View attachment 388742


Spotted lol.


----------



## jasperthecat

Joy84 said:


> We have cat tree, several cat beds, human beds and sofa in this house ...
> She even has a lovely hamper basket with cushion and blanket in it ...
> Where does she choose to sleep?
> On the kitchen floor in a damn cardboard box that said hamper came in!!
> 
> View attachment 388746


 Boxes are a cat's best friend!
That's what is so delightful about cats...they don't need expensive toys to keep them entertained!


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> Boxes are a cat's best friend!
> That's what is so delightful about cats...they don't need expensive toys to keep them entertained!


I'm sure that most of the fancy beds we buy for them are really there to make *us *happy.


----------



## Joy84

jasperthecat said:


> Boxes are a cat's best friend!
> That's what is so delightful about cats...they don't need expensive toys to keep them entertained!


I know!
Her favouritest toy in the world is currently few pieces of fabric ribbon tied up together 
She goes bonkers for it, even brings it to us when we're on the loo so we play with her!


----------



## Cully

I've been meaning to sort Moo's food out. It was here, there and everywhere, but managed to get it all sorted into one place, and quite tidy, I think.
Here she is. Not exactly sure what she's doing but I think she may be 'guarding' it!!


----------



## jasperthecat

Joy84 said:


> I know!
> Her favouritest toy in the world is currently few pieces of fabric ribbon tied up together
> She goes bonkers for it, even brings it to us when we're on the loo so we play with her!


Jasper has a naughty habit of chewing through the cords/strings of his wand/fishing rod toys if he finds them and we happen to take our eyes off him for even a few seconds. Most of his wand toys I keep in my study next to my chair so that I can keep an eye on them and him. However, the little sod isn't daft and will wait until I'm distracted by doing something on the computer or making a call and when I'm not looking he'll sneak under my chair and chew through the strings of the toys. He did it yesterday right under my nose when I was making a call which lasted no more than a minute!

The good thing is even if there is no toy left on the end of what's left of the string he goes absolutely crazy chasing it so half of his many telescopic fishing rod toys have maybe a feather or piece of ribbon tied to them and that's all he needs. 
His other favourite is for me to fold over a thick old bath sheet, place it on the bed and move my hand under it! When he sees the movement his eyes light up and he'll leap high in the air and come crashing down on my hand and bite and kick at it but fortunately he doesn't hurt me as the towel I use is extremely think when folded but I can certainly feel the power of his bite.

Cats are easily entertained for little or no outlay if their owners are prepared to spend the time with them.


----------



## Joy84

jasperthecat said:


> Jasper has a naughty habit of chewing through the cords/strings of his wand/fishing rod toys if he finds them and we happen to take our eyes off him for even a few seconds. Most of his wand toys I keep in my study next to my chair so that I can keep an eye on them and him. However, the little sod isn't daft and will wait until I'm distracted by doing something on the computer or making a call and when I'm not looking he'll sneak under my chair and chew through the strings of the toys. He did it yesterday right under my nose when I was making a call which lasted no more than a minute!
> 
> The good thing is even if there is no toy left on the end of what's left of the string he goes absolutely crazy chasing it so half of his many telescopic fishing rod toys have maybe a feather or piece of ribbon tied to them and that's all he needs.
> His other favourite is for me to fold over a thick old bath sheet, place it on the bed and move my hand under it! When he sees the movement his eyes light up and he'll leap high in the air and come crashing down on my hand and bite and kick at it but fortunately he doesn't hurt me as the towel I use is extremely think when folded but I can certainly feel the power of his bite.
> 
> Cats are easily entertained for little or no outlay if their owners are prepared to spend the time with them.


Ah yes, this is called "monsters under the blankie" in our house :Wacky
I try to do it with a wand toy rather than my hand then it can safely peek out and Phoebe can also dive under the blanket after it!


----------



## Jesthar

Twenty seconds. I stood up for TWENTY seconds...


----------



## SbanR

Jesthar said:


> Twenty seconds. I stood up for TWENTY seconds...
> 
> View attachment 388776


And have you learnt your lesson Jesthar??


----------



## Joy84

A definition of "If I fits I sits and I don't give a scooby what you think about it Slave"


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy - holding me tight


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 388803


Good morning gorgeous Annie :Joyful


----------



## jasperthecat

For quite a while now this has been one of Jasper's daytime napping positions of choice. It is on the landing and he has his barrel bed also on the landing not more than a metre away which he always uses at night or in the late afternoon but he seems to love napping in the confines of the toy and will even play with it while he's laid there. 
Of course he always has to have the obligatory sheet of wrapping paper by him too!


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> For quite a while now this has been one of Jasper's daytime napping positions of choice. It is on the landing and he has his barrel bed also on the landing not more than a metre away which he always uses at night or in the late afternoon but he seems to love napping in the confines of the toy and will even play with it while he's laid there.
> Of course he always has to have the obligatory sheet of wrapping paper by him too!


I found Moo had been sleeping on a till receipt the other day. The only way I noticed is that when she got up it was stuck to her bum.


----------



## Cully

That's reminded me of when the bin men came to deliver new bins and the labels that went with them.
Moo's pal, a little black panther, is always hanging round the bins, then calls in here for a snack for elevenses.
When he called that day I noticed one of the labels stuck to his bottom, which read, "Do not put waste food in here"!
Poor Sooty, as if we would. He only gets Moo's best quality left overs.


----------



## ewelsh

@Cully double hilarious


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Cully double hilarious


Poor boy wouldn't let me peel the label off him so he went home with it still sticking there


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Let me know then please


The wool is on it's way... yay!


----------



## TriTri

Sweet little Tessy in her hideaway last night, a snuggly igloo bed (I forgot I had). She loves it.


----------



## MissyfromMice

I like Missy's mischievous expression


----------



## Shrike

TriTri said:


> View attachment 388860
> Sweet little Tessy in her hideaway last night, a snuggly igloo bed (I forgot I had). She loves it.


Brooke says Hi to her fellow igloo dwelling Tortie!


----------



## TriTri

Shrike said:


> Brooke says Hi to her fellow igloo dwelling Tortie!
> View attachment 388890


Ahh bless! Thank you Brooke and a "hi" right back at ya ... fellow Eskimo :Cat


----------



## Oneinamillion

Playtime with Jiggs showing the madness within!:Cat:Cat:Cat
"This toy is amazing!!" Thought Jiggs























"What are you looking at?" Thought Jiggs


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny having a morning knead.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Bonny having a morning knead.
> View attachment 388936
> View attachment 388937
> View attachment 388938


Looks like she's enjoying that, almost in a trance.


----------



## Summercat

@MissyfromMice 
Love the pic of Missy, the colors are perfect together.

@Oneinamillion 
Biggles waves to his fellow member of the black cat club what have you got there, a furry flump?


----------



## Oneinamillion

Summercat said:


> @MissyfromMice
> Love the pic of Missy, the colors are perfect together.
> 
> @Oneinamillion
> Biggles waves to his fellow member of the black cat club what have you got there, a furry flump?


Jiggs waves back The toy is his favourite Christmas present which I picked up at pets at home. It is filled with cat nip and he loves the feathers on the end


----------



## Tawny75

It is a very blurry picture but Lily loves this kicker that she got for Christmas. It gets dragged around them house, taken upstairs and behind the sofa on a regular basis.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Summercat said:


> @MissyfromMice
> Love the pic of Missy, the colors are perfect together.
> 
> @Oneinamillion
> Biggles waves to his fellow member of the black cat club what have you got there, a furry flump?


Thanks @Summercat. I have a lot of blue in my house … I even painted the walls to match Missy's eyes


----------



## Charity

All usual beds have been abandoned in favour of these cushions today. Cats are funny.


----------



## ChaosCat

A loaf is a rare occurrence here. Can't unpack my shopping now.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> A loaf is a rare occurrence here. Can't unpack my shopping now.
> 
> View attachment 389013
> View attachment 389014


Can we assume there's some cat food in it?


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Can we assume there's some cat food in it?


There isn't, only human food.


----------



## Dumpling

Hector tum, he's looking plump again!









I caught Inca watching cartoons with the toddler this morning! She's such a telly addict!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ChaosCat a Bonny Loaf  How delicious!


----------



## mightyboosh

Here's half in half out Chubchub.


----------



## MissyfromMice

The smell of fresh baked bread is irresistible to Missy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You can't blame her, though, it's one of the nicest smells in the world I think.


----------



## huckybuck

Me thinks there may be a hot spot lol (underfloor heating).


----------



## Jaf

Woody and Choccy having a cuddle *smiles*


----------



## huckybuck

Just confirming hot spot.


----------



## Jesthar

Jellybeans on parade


----------



## Korin

Lazy Caturday


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie managed to get one of the wand toy attachments out of her toy chest over night.
She was playing with it happily when I got up- poor quality of photos due to darkness.


----------



## Willow_Warren

It's a bit chilly outside, I'm going to stay here by the radiator and just look to the outside this morning


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> It's a bit chilly outside, I'm going to stay here by the radiator and just look to the outside this morning
> View attachment 389129


Oh Lola its fab outside; it's fresh but not biting cold - no wind Ollie has already been out for 45mins and climbed a couple of trees. You should try it


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar stood by the back door, sniffed the cold air and went back to the radiator


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well she went out for a bit but returned to the radiator









(Not the best photo, she looks a bit scruffy and dazed)

She will probably come out when I clean the rabbits and chickens out.


----------



## QOTN

I am informed that rural Essex is exceptionally cold this morning.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is such a lapcat nowadays, so lovely on a cold day- and any other, too.


----------



## ChaosCat

QOTN said:


> I am informed that rural Essex is exceptionally cold this morning.
> 
> View attachment 389142


What ever gives you that impression? 
That's a lovely photo!


----------



## QOTN

ChaosCat said:


> What ever gives you that impression?
> That's a lovely photo!


Those two were hanging around the stove while Wibbi monopolised the under-stove area but, as usual, she went to poke her nose in somewhere it was not wanted and they took advantage of the situation.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

QOTN said:


> I am informed that rural Essex is exceptionally cold this morning.
> 
> View attachment 389142


hope they didn't singe their whiskers


----------



## QOTN

Bertie'sMum said:


> hope they didn't singe their whiskers


Fortunately they are all usually sensible even blind Biscuit the one with the large fawn bottom. The exception is when the girls jump on the top during a mad half hour but never any damage so far.


----------



## Summercat

Since we are discussing weather, I just took this snap of Biggles to show the weather here.
(Excuse the books please, as we are rearranging the living room and the books were taken off shelves last night to move the shelves.)
The weather is actually rather mild, despite the snow still on the ground.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 389082
> 
> 
> Just confirming hot spot.


They look like a draught excluder.


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> Brooke says Hi to her fellow igloo dwelling Tortie!
> View attachment 388890


Hello to you too beautiful Brooke



huckybuck said:


> View attachment 389073
> 
> 
> Me thinks there may be a hot spot lol (underfloor heating).


Very fluffy Draft excluder



huckybuck said:


> View attachment 389082
> 
> 
> Just confirming hot spot.


Double fluffy draft excluder


----------



## SuboJvR

Catching some rays!


----------



## Charity

Watching that invisible something on the wall


----------



## Clairabella

Who's a pretty boy then? ...........you are owl face :Kiss :Cat ❤

J'adore my baby boy ❤


----------



## Smuge

This was a year ago, but I still love this picture. Hard to believe that Garfield was ever small though


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Who's a pretty boy then? ...........you are owl face :Kiss :Cat ❤
> 
> J'adore my baby boy ❤
> 
> View attachment 389179
> 
> 
> Aaaaww!! Owl Face!! look at you looking all grown up now and as gorgeous as ever!!x
> 
> View attachment 389180


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clairabella said:


> Who's a pretty boy then? ...........you are owl face :Kiss :Cat ❤
> 
> J'adore my baby boy ❤
> 
> View attachment 389179
> 
> 
> View attachment 389180


Hi Freddy, so lovely to see you  Hope you and the other Welsh Cakes are doing well xx


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you ❤ He's such a beauty boy and growing so fast. Wish I could keep him a baby forever lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi Freddy, so lovely to see you  Hope you and the other Welsh Cakes are doing well xx


Thank you Mrs F xx boys are good thanks ❤


----------



## SbanR

Up a few favourite trees


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, I love Ollie's face in the photo where he's clinging to the trunk, it's all, "What? Of course I'm comfy! Everyone does this don't they?"


----------



## SbanR

Beautiful Jessie ( apologies for cutting off her left ear. It isn't very easy taking "selfies" with this phone; the button is very awkardly placed)


----------



## Charity

Talking of trees, Bunty's not at all happy today. We had her precious tree, which has grown far too big for the garden, drastically pruned on Friday though we did keep the branch which allows her to jump onto the shed. Can't ask fairer than that.  This morning was the first time she'd been out and seen it and she kept sitting under it and staring up at it for ages in disbelief.  I think she thought she was in the wrong garden Not sure she's even talking to us at the moment.


----------



## Summercat

Poor Bunty. Maybe she thought her nemesis had taken her branches.:Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> Talking of trees, Bunty's not at all happy today. We had her precious tree, which has grown far too big for the garden, drastically pruned on Friday though we did keep the branch which allows her to jump onto the shed. Can't ask fairer than that.  This morning was the first time she'd been out and seen it and she kept sitting under it and staring up at it for ages in disbelief.  I think she thought she was in the wrong garden Not sure she's even talking to us at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 389212


Oh... If looks could kill...


----------



## TriTri

MissyfromMice said:


> Thanks @Summercat. I have a lot of blue in my house … I even painted the walls to match Missy's eyes
> 
> View attachment 388992


Beautiful eyes


----------



## MissyfromMice

TriTri said:


> Beautiful eyes


Thank you, @TriTri. I echo that :Happy


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Talking of trees, Bunty's not at all happy today. We had her precious tree, which has grown far too big for the garden, drastically pruned on Friday though we did keep the branch which allows her to jump onto the shed. Can't ask fairer than that.  This morning was the first time she'd been out and seen it and she kept sitting under it and staring up at it for ages in disbelief.  I think she thought she was in the wrong garden Not sure she's even talking to us at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 389212


Aaaaww!! Poor Bunty!! She doesn't look impressed with you at all!! Don't worry sweetheart it will grow back, (eventually!!!)


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Talking of trees, Bunty's not at all happy today. We had her precious tree, which has grown far too big for the garden, drastically pruned on Friday though we did keep the branch which allows her to jump onto the shed. Can't ask fairer than that.  This morning was the first time she'd been out and seen it and she kept sitting under it and staring up at it for ages in disbelief.  I think she thought she was in the wrong garden Not sure she's even talking to us at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 389212


Awwww Bunty. Naughty mummy! How could she do such a terrible thing to YOUR tree. Are you thinking of ways to pay her back?
Tremble Charity


----------



## TriTri

Today the sun was out and Maximass found a sunny spot to top up on his vitamin D. The weather was so good earlier that Tessy went for her first winter's long walk for about two years- obviously feeling much better for taking antibiotics for the Clostridium Perfringens she had been suffering with. I won't ever be told again that's its normal for a cat to sleep 24/7 without being ill. Utter nonsense. Sorry I didn't photograph her walk!
























I don't usually find these two on a bed so close together, so was pleased to see this last night.


----------



## TriTri

Clairabella said:


> Who's a pretty boy then? ...........you are owl face :Kiss :Cat ❤
> 
> J'adore my baby boy ❤
> 
> View attachment 389179
> 
> 
> View attachment 389180


Owl Face Freddie, I've missed seeing you. Need more piccies of you and your big brothers please.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> They look like a draught excluder.


Where's Moo today? I can't see her


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Up a few favourite trees
> 
> View attachment 389186
> View attachment 389187
> View attachment 389188
> View attachment 389189
> View attachment 389190


A tree doesn't look right without an Ollie up it.


----------



## TriTri

Korin said:


> Lazy Caturday
> 
> View attachment 389117


Who is this beautiful cat? Do you have a name? Haven't seen you here before. What beautiful eyes and an amazing fluffy coat. Shall we call her Lazy Caturday?


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> Today the sun was out and Maximass found a sunny spot to top up on his vitamin D. The weather was so good earlier that Tessy went for her first winter's long walk for about two years- obviously feeling much better for taking antibiotics for the Clostridium Perfringens she had been suffering with. I won't ever be told again that's its normal for a cat to sleep 24/7 without being ill. Utter nonsense. Sorry I didn't photograph her walk!
> 
> View attachment 389221
> View attachment 389222
> View attachment 389223
> 
> 
> I don't usually find these two on a bed so close together, so was pleased to see this last night.
> 
> View attachment 389220


Max, you are so very handsome, love that second photo. Glad Tessy's feeling much better.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Max, you are so very handsome, love that second photo. Glad Tessy's feeling much better.


Thank you Charity


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Where's Moo today? I can't see her


Well there are only so many photos you can take of a sleeping cat. She mostly prefers to stay indoors while it's so cold, dozing in any suitable warm spot.
She had a mad half hour this morning zooming around outside and brought in a rather dazed big fat bluebottle and wasn't happy when I let it escape.
Here she is resting on her new blanket with Mr Mousey which she still loves to play with


----------



## Jesthar

QOTN said:


> I am informed that rural Essex is exceptionally cold this morning.
> 
> View attachment 389142


:Hilarious Cat butts roasting on an open fire?


----------



## MissyfromMice

Jesthar said:


> :Hilarious Cat butts roasting on an open fire?


----------



## SbanR

Look at his ears in the second photo. Ollie is unhappy that I stopped him following Jessie into someone's garden


----------



## Korin

TriTri said:


> Who is this beautiful cat? Do you have a name? Haven't seen you here before. What beautiful eyes and an amazing fluffy coat. Shall we call her Lazy Caturday?


@TriTri Hello, I'm new here her name is Korin. Thank you for your compliments.


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Beautiful Jessie ( apologies for cutting off her left ear. It isn't very easy taking "selfies" with this phone; the button is very awkardly placed)
> 
> View attachment 389209


J'adore ❤


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Look at his ears in the second photo. Ollie is unhappy that I stopped him following Jessie into someone's garden
> 
> View attachment 389245
> View attachment 389246


Omg ❤


----------



## Clairabella

TriTri said:


> Today the sun was out and Maximass found a sunny spot to top up on his vitamin D. The weather was so good earlier that Tessy went for her first winter's long walk for about two years- obviously feeling much better for taking antibiotics for the Clostridium Perfringens she had been suffering with. I won't ever be told again that's its normal for a cat to sleep 24/7 without being ill. Utter nonsense. Sorry I didn't photograph her walk!
> 
> View attachment 389221
> View attachment 389222
> View attachment 389223
> 
> 
> I don't usually find these two on a bed so close together, so was pleased to see this last night.
> 
> View attachment 389220


Omg NM and the back end of posh spice lol xx ❤❤ My faves ❤❤


----------



## Summercat

When he sleeps he still looks like a kitten but sometimes he looks all grown up


----------



## Clairabella

Oh my god SC ❤ Where has jack sprouted up from ❤ He’s growing lovely, a big strong healthy baby boy xxx


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy spotted a spider


----------



## QOTN

Jesthar said:


> :Hilarious Cat butts roasting on an open fire?


Definitely no nuts!


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh I'd love a go with that Tangle Teezer


----------



## Korin

Catnip is so much fun


----------



## Psygon

Summercat said:


> When he sleeps he still looks like a kitten but sometimes he looks all grown up
> 
> View attachment 389257


He is looking very gorgeous!!


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> View attachment 389237
> View attachment 389237
> 
> 
> Well there are only so many photos you can take of a sleeping cat. She mostly prefers to stay indoors while it's so cold, dozing in any suitable warm spot.
> She had a mad half hour this morning zooming around outside and brought in a rather dazed big fat bluebottle and wasn't happy when I let it escape.
> Here she is resting on her new blanket with Mr Mousey which she still loves to play with


I'm sure we figured out you could have loads of pics of sleeping cats, stretching right from A to Z ;-)


----------



## Psygon

mightyboosh said:


> Here's half in half out Chubchub.
> 
> View attachment 389030


Love this pic  v cute!


----------



## Psygon

QOTN said:


> I am informed that rural Essex is exceptionally cold this morning.
> 
> View attachment 389142


:O Is that on? Don't they burn themselves? :O


----------



## Psygon

QOTN said:


> Fortunately they are all usually sensible even blind Biscuit the one with the large fawn bottom. The exception is when the girls jump on the top during a mad half hour but never any damage so far.


They jump on top too? Ed and Darcy did that one evening on ours, that was swiftly followed by us racing to the emergency vets as they had quite bad burns! They have never jumped on it again mind you...


----------



## Psygon

We have to have our stove contained... Else they would jump up on it!!


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper in his usual "it's hard work being a cat and I need a spot of relaxation" pose! 
He always lays like this on his bed with at least one limb overhanging when he's relaxing unless of course he wants to sleep properly and then he's all curled up looking ever so cute!


----------



## Jesthar

Yes, Lori. Of course I prefer to operate my computer one-handed...


----------



## QOTN

Psygon said:


> :O Is that on? Don't they burn themselves? :O


Yes, those are real flames. Not when they lie underneath. I suppose it is the layer of ash that stops the base getting too hot.



Psygon said:


> They jump on top too? Ed and Darcy did that one evening on ours, that was swiftly followed by us racing to the emergency vets as they had quite bad burns! They have never jumped on it again mind you...


They are only in contact for a fraction of a second because they move so fast.



Psygon said:


> We have to have our stove contained... Else they would jump up on it!!
> View attachment 389280


I could not do that. Biscuit is blind and the only way he can move between rooms is by going on his belly underneath the stove. The girls run down one side when they are not being crazy but he cannot judge the distance. He learned to negotiate the stove before I ever lit it. He is very sensible.


----------



## TriTri

Korin said:


> @TriTri Hello, I'm new here her name is Korin. Thank you for your compliments.


Thank you for the picci of beautiful Korin :Cat


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> View attachment 389237
> View attachment 389237
> 
> 
> Well there are only so many photos you can take of a sleeping cat. She mostly prefers to stay indoors while it's so cold, dozing in any suitable warm spot.
> She had a mad half hour this morning zooming around outside and brought in a rather dazed big fat bluebottle and wasn't happy when I let it escape.
> Here she is resting on her new blanket with Mr Mousey which she still loves to play with


Thanks for the picci's. So pleased she still likes playing with Mr Mousey. There's a Mrs Mousey for her when Mr M passes away.


----------



## TriTri

Clairabella said:


> Omg NM and the back end of posh spice lol xx ❤❤ My faves ❤❤


Not just her back end! She is curled up into a tiny ball and her face is by her foot! You may just be able to spot her ear! Thank you Clairabella. 'Need Thomas Tatt & Teddy Edward to make an appearance now, pleeeeease?


----------



## Charity

My nurses last night....asleep on the job


----------



## SbanR

Good morning from Jessie @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Psygon

QOTN said:


> Yes, those are real flames. Not when they lie underneath. I suppose it is the layer of ash that stops the base getting too hot.
> 
> They are only in contact for a fraction of a second because they move so fast.
> 
> I could not do that. Biscuit is blind and the only way he can move between rooms is by going on his belly underneath the stove. The girls run down one side when they are not being crazy but he cannot judge the distance. He learned to negotiate the stove before I ever lit it. He is


Maybe this is all the evidence we need to show tonks are more daft than orientals!!!


----------



## MissyfromMice

-5° C in the village of Mice, but the sun has been generous today.


----------



## QOTN

Psygon said:


> Maybe this is all the evidence we need to show tonks are more daft than orientals!!!


Perhaps it's that Burmese gene! Is Jammy as daft? I never had a Siamese that was burned on any stove although I think one may have put a foot on the hob before I learned to put the saucepan back immediately.


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I'm sure we figured out you could have loads of pics of sleeping cats, stretching right from A to Z ;-)


Sorry @Psygon , it was meant for TriTri. She asked after Moo and I was trying to explain I wasn't taking many pics as she sleeps such a lot


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Thanks for the picci's. So pleased she still likes playing with Mr Mousey. There's a Mrs Mousey for her when Mr M passes away.


That's nice to know. He's doing very well considering he gets rabbit kicked every day


----------



## jadeh31

Iv been looking for a place quiet enough to take Odin back out on his harness again. I live in a built up area and near a busy road so walking him on the street isn't an option. We also have a massive park near but I'm too worried about dogs. So today I tried out a spot I drive past on a country road and was a success!


----------



## Psygon

QOTN said:


> Perhaps it's that Burmese gene! Is Jammy as daft? I never had a Siamese that was burned on any stove although I think one may have put a foot on the hob before I learned to put the saucepan back immediately.


The caged woodburner came about after Jammy arrived. Ted and Darcy have a sensible fear of it after the feet incident. Jammy has learnt no such fear and kept trying to climb up the previous fire guard and on to it.

This was our solution 

Maybe tonks just have very cold feet...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Good morning from Jessie @Mrs Funkin
> 
> View attachment 389357


Hello beautiful Jessie, what a lovely loaf! Perhaps I should dip you in the soup I'm eating for my lunch 

Thanks @SbanR Jessie has made me smile xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Coming home from work is even better since Annie decided to be a lap cat.


----------



## Cully

jadeh31 said:


> Iv been looking for a place quiet enough to take Odin back out on his harness again. I live in a built up area and near a busy road so walking him on the street isn't an option. We also have a massive park near but I'm too worried about dogs. So today I tried out a spot I drive past on a country road and was a success!
> View attachment 389387


That looks a lovely place for a walk, so let's hope you can continue using it.


----------



## Cully

How are you feeling today @Mrs Funkin? I'm hoping you're on the mend.:Nurse


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny on her big barrel


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> How are you feeling today @Mrs Funkin? I'm hoping you're on the mend.:Nurse


Still tired, awoken at 5am by a nosebleed for no reason that just wouldn't stop. Sinusitis definitely improving though, thank you for asking (this all means I may actually make it to the Post Office tomorrow!)


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> My nurses last night....asleep on the job
> 
> View attachment 389342


Soooo cute!! Get well soon @Charity x


----------



## Willow_Warren

At a glance I thought I was seeing double in the garden yesterday as this wasn't Lola!









Ok so I should know my own cat better but there is more than a striking resemblance - bit weird seeing them in the same field of vision...


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Still tired, awoken at 5am by a nosebleed for no reason that just wouldn't stop. Sinusitis definitely improving though, thank you for asking (this all means I may actually make it to the Post Office tomorrow!)


Nose bleeds can be very scary but often look far worse than they are. Perhaps it was just a side effect of irritated sinuses.
The post office can wait! :Stop
You made me laugh earlier in a different thread, about getting texts re Oscar's poops:Hilarious. V funny.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> Nose bleeds can be very scary but often look far worse than they are. Perhaps it was just a side effect of irritated sinuses.
> The post office can wait! :Stop
> You made me laugh earlier in a different thread, about getting texts re Oscar's poops:Hilarious. V funny.


Heh, you'd be surprised the photos I get (all very well until one pops up on the screen and my phone is sat on a desk so I can see the time I've been with a lady! Eek! Or should I say one "poops up on the screen"!!!)...I suspect you are right about the nose bleed.

Oscar is currently Very Busy Indeed watching Poirot 

ETA: first a Whiskas advert, then the More Than with the harmonica playing cat...all we need now is the Worcester boiler advert and it's a Cat Trick of adverts!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, you'd be surprised the photos I get (all very well until one pops up on the screen and my phone is sat on a desk so I can see the time I've been with a lady! Eek! Or should I say one "poops up on the screen"!!!)...I suspect you are right about the nose bleed.
> 
> Oscar is currently Very Busy Indeed watching Poirot
> 
> ETA: first a Whiskas advert, then the More Than with the harmonica playing cat...all we need now is the Worcester boiler advert and it's a Cat Trick of adverts!
> 
> View attachment 389432


Oh I love the John Nettles Midsomer Murders. But you can probably guess that by my username lol.
Moo doesn't seem that interested in TV, but then I mostly listen using earbuds, so she wouldn't be able to hear it would she


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> Oh I love the John Nettles Midsomer Murders. But you can probably guess that by my username lol.
> Moo doesn't seem that interested in TV, but then I mostly listen using earbuds, so she wouldn't be able to hear it would she


I've never seen an episode of Midsomer Murders, which is odd as I love Poirot, Marple, Murdoch Mysteries and would choose to have Alibi tv channel on in the background...you wouldn't want to be friends with John Nettles' character though, would you? Same as being friends with Jessica Fletcher, all her friends die in Murder, She Wrote! Oscar only likes certain things on the tv though, rather partial to Poirot and a bit of cycling (Tour de France style). Anyway, I digress (oh, that makes a change then, not!).


----------



## Paddypaws

Claude joined us as the latest intake for Cat Protection. He is a lovely lad who has been straying for a while.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've never seen an episode of Midsomer Murders, which is odd as I love Poirot, Marple, Murdoch Mysteries and would choose to have Alibi tv channel on in the background...you wouldn't want to be friends with John Nettles' character though, would you? Same as being friends with Jessica Fletcher, all her friends die in Murder, She Wrote! Oscar only likes certain things on the tv though, rather partial to Poirot and a bit of cycling (Tour de France style). Anyway, I digress (oh, that makes a change then, not!).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Paddypaws said:


> Claude joined us as the latest intake for Cat Protection. He is a lovely lad who has been straying for a while.
> View attachment 389435


Hello Claude  Best you stay tucked up in the warmth, quite frankly!

@Paddypaws - how are your kits getting on? Are they all ready for rehoming now? Hope all is ok.


----------



## Summercat

@Paddypaws 
Claude's face is a bit out of the shot, looks like he is a cutie though.


----------



## Paddypaws

Summercat said:


> @Paddypaws
> Claude's face is a bit out of the shot, looks like he is a cutie though.


I meant to focus on his footsies, hrs got thumbs!


----------



## Paddypaws

@Mrs Funkin all my kittens have flown the nest.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh that's happy news @Paddypaws  Lovely forever homes for the babies, just fabulous. Well done on such sterling work.


----------



## weebeasties

Spike


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Hello slave, you may pet me if you wish" thought Jiggs








"I do object to you keep pointing that thing in front of my face" thought Jiggs


----------



## Cully

Paddypaws said:


> I meant to focus on his footsies, hrs got thumbs!


I thought that when I zoomed in for a closer look. Is it a problem for him?


----------



## Tawny75

It is hard this week with Dad ill and Mr T away until Wednesday. I do not know what I would have done without my 2 kits. It is amazing how much a purr can soothe.

Here they are watching garden TV


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> It is hard this week with Dad ill and Mr T away until Wednesday. I do not know what I would have done without my 2 kits. It is amazing how much a purr can soothe.
> 
> Here they are watching garden TV
> 
> View attachment 389453


I think it helps to have something else to concentrate on so you don't dwell on your Dad too much.
I was sorry to hear he's not well Tawny and hope there's good news soon.


----------



## Jaf

Choccy is growing a gorgeous ginger ruff. (Oh dear that wall needs a sand and paint)










Mari sleeping on my slippers.


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> It is hard this week with Dad ill and Mr T away until Wednesday. I do not know what I would have done without my 2 kits. It is amazing how much a purr can soothe.
> 
> Here they are watching garden TV
> 
> View attachment 389453


Sev is catching up with Lily on size but his tail has a long way to go

Hope your dad is is getting better Tawny


----------



## Paddypaws

Cully said:


> I thought that when I zoomed in for a closer look. Is it a problem for him?


I think it can be, but he was just coming into the vet this evening so we'll know more once the vet has checked him over.


----------



## TriTri

weebeasties said:


> View attachment 389444
> 
> Spike


Spike has beautiful green eyes... stunning.


----------



## ChaosCat

Evening gift by Bonny









morning gift by Annie


----------



## Cully

Paddypaws said:


> I think it can be, but he was just coming into the vet this evening so we'll know more once the vet has checked him over.


I once had a dog who had to have 'thumbs' removed as they interfered with his walking. It was a simple op and he recovered quickly, so I imagine the same is true of cats.
Be interesting to see what the vet says, then can we please have a proper look at his wee face?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Evening gift by Bonny
> View attachment 389474
> 
> 
> morning gift by Annie
> View attachment 389473


I usually keep spices and cat treats in jars!
They must love you very much to bring such thoughtful gifts


----------



## Paddypaws

My baby boy is growing up! I wonder if he will get as big as his uncle Joey? @SuboJvR


----------



## Citruspips

Is this really comfy Jango?


----------



## Tawny75

Citruspips said:


> Is this really comfy Jango?
> View attachment 389483


Perhaps it is a warm up stretch?


----------



## Citruspips

He was like that for ages lol


----------



## oliviarussian

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 389478
> My baby boy is growing up! I wonder if he will get as big as his uncle Joey? @SuboJvR


Have I missed something PP? Who is this gorgeous lad?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@oliviarussian I was just wondering the exact same thing  came upstairs to have a look on my iPad in case @Paddypaws had updated her footer with a new addition.


----------



## oliviarussian

Mrs Funkin said:


> @oliviarussian I was just wondering the exact same thing  came upstairs to have a look on my iPad in case @Paddypaws had updated her footer with a new addition.


PP hasn't updated her footer in years!!!!! And I should know cos I made that one for her a very long tome ago!


----------



## Paddypaws

My footer is indeed very out of date, sadly due to many losses. 
Hubble, or mini Joey , was part of a large family group that I trapped and fostered, starting on Halloween hence the name. I've definitely mentioned him on other threads so I'm not hiding anything!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aww @Paddypaws was he one of the little gang when I was asking which one you were keeping? He is very delicious indeed - hope you have many happy years together. Welcome Hubble, hope you don't cause *too* much trouble


----------



## oliviarussian

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 389493
> My footer is indeed very out of date, sadly due to many losses.
> Hubble, or mini Joey , was part of a large family group that I trapped and fostered, starting on Halloween hence the name. I've definitely mentioned him on other threads so I'm not hiding anything!


He's gorgeous!!! So he's a foster and not officially part of the PP gang? We all know the soft spot you have for B/W floofs! 

I think what I'm trying to find out is if we are going to be seeing him around long term, lol


----------



## LJC675

Kalex keeping Mummy company at work.


----------



## Charity

Where there's will, there's a way . Madam has worked out how to get onto the shed again via her tree and has been for a wander in the neighbour's garden. She'll be happy now.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Where there's will, there's a way . Madam has worked out how to get onto the shed again via her tree and has been for a wander in the neighbour's garden. She'll be happy now.
> 
> View attachment 389497


Had a feeling it wouldn't be long lol.


----------



## Jaf

Lori helping me strip the bed last night. Took ages what with all the biting!


----------



## Paddypaws

@oliviarussian and @Mrs Funkin i think it's time I started a thread of his own for Hubble


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yay more photos (I hope!)  Thanks PP.


----------



## ChaosCat

Little love bug


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 389519
> 
> Little love bug


That's lovely, definitely very contented there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww, Annie, you are a good girl today. Bringing your mum a present this morning and now extra cuddles


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww, Annie, you are a good girl today. Bringing your mum a present this morning and now extra cuddles


I prefer the cuddles to presents, I'm really not greedy concerning mice.


----------



## Charity

Comfy on her Dad's chair










with her little blue friend


----------



## SuboJvR

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 389478
> My baby boy is growing up! I wonder if he will get as big as his uncle Joey? @SuboJvR


Oh my goodness, what a lovely boy!!! Such a sweetie!!! So floofy!! They even have the same little nose patch on the right hand side!!!


----------



## Summercat

Biggs laying in the sunlight, we had a nice sunny day


----------



## tinydestroyer

Lucy and Mog greet each other near the stair this morning in a lovely patch of sunlight.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Oneinamillion

Let sleeping Jiggs lie.


----------



## Tawny75

Oneinamillion said:


> Let sleeping Jiggs lie.
> View attachment 389599


See Jiggs looks all elegant and snuggly. I am presented with this right now...


----------



## Oneinamillion

Tawny75 said:


> See Jiggs looks all elegant and snuggly. I am presented with this right now...
> View attachment 389606


That made me laugh


----------



## Mrs Funkin

*splutter*

Oh @Tawny75 that made me howl  Brilliant, Severus, just brilliant.


----------



## SbanR

Checking out the delivery










And taking possession


----------



## MaggieDemi

Tawny75 said:


> See Jiggs looks all elegant and snuggly. I am presented with this right now...


Awww, he looks like a little human baby laying like that.


----------



## MissyfromMice

It snows in the village of Mice


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, it's a bit chilly so I'll just hang out here under the volcano if you don't mind, it's so toasty!"


----------



## idris

upside down cat








the thrive treats are in the bedside draw


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 389666
> 
> 
> "Oh human mother, it's a bit chilly so I'll just hang out here under the volcano if you don't mind, it's so toasty!"


Very sensible Oscar and don't bother going out today, its taters :Coldfeet


----------



## Charity

There's nothing Bunty likes more than love and licks from Toppy, she's getting loads this morning and in her element.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> There's nothing Bunty likes more than love and licks from Toppy, she's getting loads this morning and in her element.
> View attachment 389677
> 
> 
> View attachment 389678


Hope it doesn't end in pawticuffs:Bag


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> There's nothing Bunty likes more than love and licks from Toppy, she's getting loads this morning and in her element.
> View attachment 389677
> 
> 
> View attachment 389678


Does he realise that when he gets a hairball, it will technically belong to Bunty? On second thoughts, best not to tell him.:Jawdrop


----------



## ewelsh

Awww soppy Toppy and snuggle Bunty, what a beautiful sight x


----------



## Jesthar

Tawny75 said:


> See Jiggs looks all elegant and snuggly. I am presented with this right now...
> View attachment 389606


Count yourself lucky! I got presented with a similar view by Lori this morning, with added cling-on well embedded in her bum fur... :Yuck


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Does he realise that when he gets a hairball, it will technically belong to Bunty? On second thoughts, best not to tell him.:Jawdrop


:Hilarious:Hilarious



SbanR said:


> Hope it doesn't end in pawticuffs:Bag


Thankfully, no pawticuffs today. They've now gone off to their own separate beds.


----------



## ewelsh

Loulou sun bathing!










Yes I was being spied on!


----------



## Charity

We're sunbathing this afternoon too, you're nearer the sun on top of a flowerpot


----------



## Jaf

It's blowing a gale here, so we're hiding inside with the wood burner on full tilt. Might have overdone it actually, going to have a fab lolly.

Mari, Sausage, Ollie, Lori and Choccy.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Loulou sun bathing!
> 
> View attachment 389704
> 
> 
> Yes I was being spied on!


Were you sunbathing too ewelsh? What a hardy soul you are


----------



## Charity

Where are those dopey dogs?


----------



## MissyfromMice

Contemplating Missy


----------



## Cully

Time for a wake up streeetch








And a leisurely wash in front of the TV








Not sure what Anne Heggarty would think about it!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Me and jasper have been laid on the kitchen floor for some cuddles listening to Etta James. (Were in bed now, we haven't totally lost the plot.


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur's decided to snooze behind his tail


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## huckybuck

Paddypaws said:


> Claude joined us as the latest intake for Cat Protection. He is a lovely lad who has been straying for a while.
> View attachment 389435


I love Polys!!!!



Tawny75 said:


> See Jiggs looks all elegant and snuggly. I am presented with this right now...
> View attachment 389606


This should be X rated rofl!



MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 389823


Absolutely stunning photo with the shadow on the wall!


----------



## huckybuck

New cat bed!


----------



## Clairabella

Just two tank engine brothers having a wash together   ❤ ❤

Tomtat & Ed :Kiss

Do you think we are being watched, Ed??










Perhaps not, i'll carry on 










That's it, nice clean boys now :Cat










J'adore ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Smuge

Sleepy day in the floof house

Tali is on the dog bed









Garfield is on his favourite spot on top of the barrel










Ash on the other hand is happy as Larry in the cat carrier, he has hardly left it since the boys came home from their booster on Tuesday









The cat I grew up with went nuts at the mere sight of a cat carrier. Ash... Not so much


----------



## Charity

Oh Ash, you look so sweet in there


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> New cat bed!
> 
> View attachment 389843
> View attachment 389844


Hello Little H, aww Holly you're such a pretty girl :Kiss xx


----------



## Charity

The kits are having a quiet afternoon in bed


----------



## SbanR

I think you need to get a bigger barrel @Smuge . Garfield will be falling off pretty soon and we can't allow that can we


----------



## MissyfromMice

huckybuck said:


> Absolutely stunning photo with the shadow on the wall!


Thanks, @huckybuck. A very Happy Birthday to you !!!


----------



## huckybuck

LV packaging = great cat bed and toy!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Never mind finger lickin good, it's Perfect for Jiggs sitting good" thought Jiggs


----------



## Jaf

Help! In danger of having a cat as a scarf. Lori and Choccy are on my lap and Mash wants to come too.


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR

Practising his trapeze act


----------



## Smuge

Flies can run, but they can't hide


----------



## Charity

Having yet another duvet day


----------



## immum

@Mrs Funkin a Milo armchair loaf....


----------



## Citruspips

@Charity I love seeing pics of Bunty and Toppy snuggled up together


----------



## Tawny75

Do you think one of them is in a huff?


----------



## SbanR

Awww. What happened @Tawny75 . Did Lily want that spot?


----------



## MaggieDemi

Smuge said:


> Flies can run, but they can't hide


How did he get up there? That's quite the jump.


----------



## Charity

Citruspips said:


> @Charity I love seeing pics of Bunty and Toppy snuggled up together


Me too, sometimes these two just make my heart melt


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aww @immum thank you (just back from a funeral and needed a little cheer up loaf!)  Hi Milo, looking beaut there, time to dip you in my soup too I think


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Aww @immum thank you (just back from a funeral and needed a little cheer up loaf!)  Hi Milo, looking beaut there, time to dip you in my soup too I think


:Jawdrop we'll have to warn all the pussy-loaves to beware of Mrs F:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## ChaosCat

Cuddly lap Annie


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Cuddly lap Annie
> View attachment 390043
> View attachment 390044
> View attachment 390045


Annie, you are such a pretty girl


----------



## Cully

Oh Annie, you are gorgeous. Please come and teach Moo to be a cuddle lap too.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Oh Annie, you are gorgeous. Please come and teach Moo to be a cuddle lap too.


She only learned it about a month ago.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> She only learned it about a month ago.


Moo is very wary of standing on anything that moves. I guess I have too many wobbly bits.


----------



## Summercat

@Cully, put a blanket or soft cushion on your lap, might work


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> @Cully, put a blanket or soft cushion on your lap, might work


She has started sleeping on the bed with me now but doesn't like to actually lie on me. I've noticed she's very wary of not having her feet on something firm. It took her ages to be confident on my bed, it must be because of the soft fleeces and of course, the spring in the mattress. She touches things if she's not sure then tentatively takes a step. But if she thinks it's too soft and might move she won't get on it.
To be honest, because of the pain I'm in I am always having to change position, which she doesn't like. So I don't blame her, and am just glad with what I get from her. I don't suppose she will ever be a cat who cuddles. Unless of course I can stop fidgeting and wobbling.


----------



## Summercat

@Cully 
Laying on the bed is still good 
Sorry, to hear you have pains.


----------



## Summercat




----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> @Cully
> Laying on the bed is still good
> Sorry, to hear you have pains.


You get used to it after 25 years.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I've had my tea and now I think I will sit in Human Daddy's chair...what do you mean, I've got gravy on my nose?"


----------



## Oneinamillion

Camera shy Jiggs"I haven't washed myself enough to be on camera!" Thought Jiggs:Cat


----------



## Charity

Do not disturb :Cat


----------



## Summercat

Ah @Cully


----------



## MissyfromMice

Couch potato


----------



## ChaosCat

Working with full concentration...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity that is one of the most delicious Toppy photos ever


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, are you sure you have to get up and go to parkrun? Wouldn't you rather stay here with me snuggled next to you? You know you would really"


----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin
Moo says "Oh Oscar, this is the longest tailed mousey I ever saw. Fank you. And for the sweeties too. I is gonna get fat!"
















As you can see, she played with it last night until she fell asleep.


----------



## QOTN

Cully said:


> @Mrs Funkin
> Moo says "Oh Oscar, *this is the longest tailed mousey I ever saw*. Fank you. And for the sweeties too. I is gonna get fat!"
> View attachment 390172
> 
> View attachment 390173
> 
> As you can see, she played with it last night until she fell asleep.


Supposed to be 2' but don't check up on me!


----------



## Tawny75

I am purring at you but you have not got up so I am going to sit on your chest instead.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> @Mrs Funkin
> Moo says "Oh Oscar, this is the longest tailed mousey I ever saw. Fank you. And for the sweeties too. I is gonna get fat!"
> View attachment 390172
> 
> View attachment 390173
> 
> As you can see, she played with it last night until she fell asleep.


Oscar says you are very welcome Misty  he is enjoying spreading the love for extra long tails (this time courtesy of @QOTN !). They're the best, why don't all mice have two foot long tails, that's what he wants to know


----------



## Trixie1

Tawny75 said:


> I am purring at you but you have not got up so I am going to sit on your chest instead.
> View attachment 390191


What an absolutely gorgeous photo of Severus looking very grown up! I'd stay put if I were you!


----------



## Cully

QOTN said:


> Supposed to be 2' but don't check up on me!


Couldn't resist. 21 inches


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar says you are very welcome Misty  he is enjoying spreading the love for extra long tails (this time courtesy of @QOTN !). They're the best, why don't all mice have two foot long tails, that's what he wants to know


If he means real mice, then maybe it's because they would be much too easy to catch he he!


----------



## QOTN

Cully said:


> Couldn't resist. 21 inches


Oh dear. I had 8 to do so perhaps I was getting careless by the time I got to that one.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They are brilliant. Oscar loves the tails - and the tail on SheepieMouse was the best...alas SheepieMouse bit the dust (but SheepieMouse's tail lives on!) as someone who shall remain nameless was a little too energetic in his chewing of SheepieMouse to get to the catnip innards!


----------



## Charity

I decided to play with my lovely meeces this afternoon. I lined them all up ready for a game, 1,2,3. I swear I only turned my back for a moment and one was gone.  
I shall name no names but it doesn't take a genius to guess where it went. Don't know why he has to keep taking mine because he's got his own lovely orange one. Never mind, I still had two left. I picked one up by its tail and tossed it up in the air, I love doing that, but, unfortunately, it went sailing over the chair and disappeared. I looked everywhere and eventually saw the tail sticking out from under the sofa. Drat!!  I played with the remaining one for a little while then got bored so decided to give up and go to bed. When's tea?


----------



## Psygon

Not the greatest pic, but this was yesterday when we got in from work. You'd think they'd not seen us for days rather than 7 hours! Very keen to be on my partner's shoulder!!!


----------



## Jesthar

'cause she's a dedicated fur-roller of fashion...









(unrepentant, too!)


----------



## MissyfromMice

Bird watching


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I know I should get on... I planned to... but this little girl has chosen my lap for a cuddle and nap... it seems a shame to disturb...

















Hannah


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> They are brilliant. Oscar loves the tails - and the tail on SheepieMouse was the best...alas SheepieMouse bit the dust (but SheepieMouse's tail lives on!) as someone who shall remain nameless was a little too energetic in his chewing of SheepieMouse to get to the catnip innards!


To be totally pedantic, you already mentioned Oscar, so he can't be the one who shall remain nameless.
The only one not mentioned is Mr F, so are we to assume he gnaws at the boy's toys for catnip kicks??
I must admit, the idea intrigues me.


----------



## QOTN

Cully said:


> To be totally pedantic, you already mentioned Oscar, so he can't be the one who shall remain nameless.
> The only one not mentioned is Mr F, so are we to assume he gnaws at the boy's toys for catnip kicks??
> I must admit, the idea intrigues me.


Since we have seen the fleece mouse with its insides ripped out actually in Oscar's jaws, it is hard to believe he could convince anybody he has been framed.


----------



## Cully

QOTN said:


> Since we have seen the fleece mouse with its insides ripped out actually in Oscar's jaws, it is hard to believe he could convince anybody he has been framed.


He could just have been gathering evidence. 
Don't forget, we already know @Mrs Funkin loves a good crime story!!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Well, your not going anywhere today! So, love me as I am purring very loudly!!" Thought Jiggs and he pinned me down this morning.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

hehe


----------



## Charity

Someone found the only sunny spot in the kitchen this morning


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> hehe
> 
> View attachment 390388


BRILLIANT! See, I told you @QOTN Mrs F and Oscar are super sleuthing together. Aha!
:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Only thing to do on such a nasty day


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Only thing to do on such a nasty day
> 
> View attachment 390414


Moo is in total agreement and has gone in search of Narnia thru the wardrobe.


----------



## SbanR

I decided to follow her example; she moved to stretch out on me


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Gorgeous photos of Jessie, and those whiskers!


----------



## Summercat

Looking sweet


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> Looking sweet
> View attachment 390440


Love that cute little nose :Kiss


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 390351


Well done Annie, looks like you found a patch of sunshine.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Well done Annie, looks like you found a patch of sunshine.


Only artificial sunshine- it was a dark and rainy day here.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Only artificial sunshine- it was a dark and rainy day here.


Same here. V windy too which scared Moo so she decided to sleep the day away.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Same here. V windy too which scared Moo so she decided to sleep the day away.


That's something completely new with Moo!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar is the same, he doesn't ever really go out when it's windy, only went out for about thirty seconds!


----------



## Psygon

Picture the scene for a moment...

You're spending your Sunday afternoon in a relaxed manner. Sat on the windowsill watching the blue tits, the great tits and (your favourite) occasional blackbird and chirruping away at them, enticing them closer. When something a little larger lands. You blink... you sit up a bit and then it turns and looks at you. Your fur stands on end, you puff out your tail. This thing's bigger than you! You turn to the other occupants of the room and let out a meow. And then you jump down to hide behind the cat tree 

...
A buzzard landed in the tree while CK was birdwatching! I've never seen one up so close before, I'm not surprised CK was a bit petrified! No pics of the bird, it flew off. But this was CK's puffed up look!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey CK! I'm not surprised you hid behind the cat tree...still, it would have been yours with the support of your back-up team


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> That's something completely new with Moo!


Lol. Wait until the warm weather. She spends all day outside just popping back to check in. Probably to make sure I haven't moved away.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, there's no need to cry just because I'm sitting here on you...whaddya mean you quite like 5.2kg of cat squishing you? You don't mind? Oh, you like it?"


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Citruspips

Thank you Auntie @Charity, our Secret Santa, somebody is loving caterpillar.


----------



## Charity

Citruspips said:


> Thank you Auntie @Charity, our Secret Santa, somebody is loving caterpillar.
> View attachment 390557
> View attachment 390558
> View attachment 390559


 How does Jango get under there? Looks a bit of a squash.


----------



## ChaosCat

One lady resting over my leg, the other kneading away purring loudly. That's the way to relax!


----------



## SbanR

Taking advantage of the lovely sunshine this morning. It was cold though!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 390488
> 
> 
> "Oh human mother, there's no need to cry just because I'm sitting here on you...whaddya mean you quite like 5.2kg of cat squishing you? You don't mind? Oh, you like it?"


What a precious moment for you.


----------



## SbanR

A favourite spot to get out of the way when I'm mopping the floor


----------



## MissyfromMice

On the kitchen table


----------



## Cully

I think Moo's put on a bit of weight. She's definitely filled out.








Don't know what she actually weighs but will soon find out when we go to the vet tomorrow for her booster. Just hope she doesn't cause any raised eyebrows. :Nailbiting


----------



## Summercat

@Cully 
Did you see charts for condition scoring, to help estimate if your cat is overweight?


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> @Cully
> Did you see charts for condition scoring, to help estimate if your cat is overweight?


I think she's somewhere between 3 and 4 but I wonder if she maybe is carrying a bit of winter weight, if that makes any sense.
I've tried to take an above and side view photo to compare with the chart but she's very uncooperative and sits down at the wrong moment:Banghead.


----------



## Summercat

@Cully 
I have heard of cats gaining winter weight if they are at least partially outdoors.
She has a round face also which may give the impression of being heavier.


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> @Cully
> I have heard of cats gaining winter weight if they are at least partially outdoors.
> She has a round face also which may give the impression of being heavier.


Well she's only allowed out between 7am and 5pm, it's too dark otherwise. For me, not her!!
Even so it depends on the weather how much time she spends out there. She avoids wind and rain but if it's warm and dry she loves to be out, but pops back frequently to check in!
She was 3.6kg this time last year, and now she's eating better I'm expecting her to weigh more. I really hope she's not too heavy as it's taken such a lot of time and effort to improve her diet, I don't want to start denying her anything.


----------



## Shrike

If Moo is an outdoor cat she'll have a thicker coat at this time of year. Brooke is noticeably furrier during winter. Its natural for them to eat more at this time too as they need the fuel to keep warm. 
If you are concerned after the vet then you can weigh her by putting her in her carrier and weighing the two together - I use a luggage hook scale after zeroing it with just the carrier.


----------



## SbanR

@Cully to some extent I think you don't have to worry about "denying" her food.
When I first had Jessie she was still maturing and I was focussed on feeding her. Of course she twigged and started playing up and became fussy. Now that I'm watching her weight and limiting her daily intake, she's as good as gold and cleaning her bowl. Even formerly rejected flavours. With these I only have to encourage her; I grate a little fd over the food.
Of course this is Jessie and Moo might not cooperate. I think though that your state of mind is important. If you're anxious for her to eat she'll twigg n play up. My attitude to Jessie was " ok, if you don't want to eat that's alright. You can afford to lose weight". She's now slowly eating her way through the trays of previously rejected food. 
*I'm not completely heartless though. I do interspersed it with favourite foods


----------



## Cully

@SbanR I'm quite pleased as until recently she was a total tuna junkie and it was hard to get her to eat anything else.
I've stopped worrying so much. If she doesn't eat it straight away I ignore her, even though she sits staring at me lol. Eventually she eats it.
She now has a mix of good and bad. Thrive, Felix AGAIL, Schesir, Mon Petit, Gourmet Ragout and Encore.
I'm thinking of trying the Nature's Menu from Fetch next time.
This variety means she's now eating chicken (hated it before), beef, lamb, veal, ham and salmon.
Oh and of course, no dry at all. I banned that about 6 months ago.


----------



## Charity

Having a quiet afternoon wash and rest


----------



## Cully

Shrike said:


> If Moo is an outdoor cat she'll have a thicker coat at this time of year. Brooke is noticeably furrier during winter. Its natural for them to eat more at this time too as they need the fuel to keep warm.
> If you are concerned after the vet then you can weigh her by putting her in her carrier and weighing the two together - I use a luggage hook scale after zeroing it with just the carrier.


Yes her coat is thicker and she's not losing as much at the moment. 
I usually weigh myself then us both together. Never thought about using her carrier.:Facepalm


----------



## lymorelynn

Have a basket full of chocolate sweeties








This one told me there wasn't enough room for him too


----------



## Charity

Lovely photos Lynn, poor little one excluded.  Have they got homes to go to when they're ready?


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> Have a basket full of chocolate sweeties
> View attachment 390774
> 
> This one told me there wasn't enough room for him too
> View attachment 390775


Just too precious... are they all chocolate?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They are just adorable - I bet their new slaves can't wait to have them in their lives  Such beauties.


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> Have a basket full of chocolate sweeties
> View attachment 390774
> 
> This one told me there wasn't enough room for him too
> View attachment 390775


Oh my my heart just melted
Too adorable xx


----------



## Summercat

Gorgeous chocolate drops @lymorelynn


----------



## lymorelynn

oliviarussian said:


> Just too precious... are they all chocolate?


No, two tabbies who could be caramel


----------



## lymorelynn

Charity said:


> Lovely photos Lynn, poor little one excluded.  Have they got homes to go to when they're ready?


Mews Havisham, the only girl, is still looking - everyone wanted boys this time


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I keep looking at them Lynn, they are just the most mesmerising little pushkins.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jiggs is relaxing in the hallway.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I keep looking at them Lynn, they are just the most mesmerising little pushkins.


Go on. You know you want to. She won't take up too much space.


----------



## Jesthar

Warning: when assembling your cat, be sure to check leg placement before tightening the joints!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Tawny75

Now Hooman, we know that the tellybox said that lots of snow would fall, we know that when snow falls you get to stay at home. It hasn't happened so we are going to sit here and will it out of the sky.


----------



## Cully

Jesthar said:


> Warning: when assembling your cat, be sure to check leg placement before tightening the joints!
> 
> View attachment 390846


Not another IKEA cat!!!


----------



## Charity

Bunty's watching the teaspoonful of snow which fell earlier this morning while Toppy's discovered the zip on the window mat


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Bunty's watching the teaspoonful of snow which fell earlier this morning while Toppy's discovered the zip on the window mat
> 
> View attachment 390929
> 
> 
> View attachment 390930


Bunty doesn't look impressed


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Bunty doesn't look impressed


Maybe not but just look at Tops. He's totally zoned in, Everyone watch your zippers from now on @Charity :Jawdrop


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
They look gorgeous


----------



## SbanR

Ollie says Hi @Mrs Funkin. You're to watch Sundays Superbowl. There'll be lots of cute kitties playing ball


----------



## Mrs Funkin

:Cat :Cat :Cat

Hi Ollie, looking as precious as ever  Thanks for the kitty heads up xx


----------



## Cully

Poor Moo is not too happy tonight. She is probably feeling a bit sorry for herself after a trip to the vet and her booster jab.
She was really good and the lovely nurses made a fuss of her.
Really pleased as she is still the same weight as a year ago, 3.6kg. Vet said it's obviously the weight she's meant to be, and whatever we're doing, to keep on doing it. Doesn't get much better than that.
Hope she's a bit more lively tomorrow. I can't remember her being so 'down' after her last jabs .Is this normal?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Misty, you poor little love. Excellent news that you don't have to go to Kitty Weight Watchers - I hope you feel better after a nice sleep. 

(sorry Cully, I don't know about a post-booster reaction, but I'm sure lots of folk will)


----------



## SuboJvR




----------



## SuboJvR

Cully said:


> View attachment 391004
> 
> Poor Moo is not too happy tonight. She is probably feeling a bit sorry for herself after a trip to the vet and her booster jab.
> She was really good and the lovely nurses made a fuss of her.
> Really pleased as she is still the same weight as a year ago, 3.6kg. Vet said it's obviously the weight she's meant to be, and whatever we're doing, to keep on doing it. Doesn't get much better than that.
> Hope she's a bit more lively tomorrow. I can't remember her being so 'down' after her last jabs .Is this normal?


I've only got experience of the initial vaccination course but Joey was reeeeeallly quiet after his first one. He literally parked on my chest for about 12 hours and didn't eat or move.

Then all of a sudden he awoke and decided he was back to normal 

I guess they feel 'fluish' for a bit as their immune system goes into gear?


----------



## Tawny75

A little night time Severus loaf...


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy with her favourite toy.


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy with her favourite toy.
> 
> View attachment 391064


Missy is lovely! And so cute with her favourite toy


----------



## Charity

Waiting for breakfast 










Oh dear, still waiting :Meh










Getting fed up waiting


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Waiting for breakfast
> 
> View attachment 391071
> 
> 
> Oh dear, still waiting :Meh
> 
> View attachment 391072
> 
> 
> Getting fed up waiting
> 
> View attachment 391073


Poor babies. What a mum you have. Too busy taking photos and posting on CC:Meh :Bawling instead of giving you breakfast:Grumpy


----------



## SuboJvR

I usually put our used glasses back in the kitchen etc of a night 'just in case'.

I missed one last night and this little monster ensured it had a date with the floor at midnight waking me up 

Hubby helped me clean up whilst I kept Joey away...


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Poor babies. What a mum you have. Too busy taking photos and posting on CC:Meh :Bawling instead of giving you breakfast:Grumpy


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


>


 Very funny Joey! Moo chases the reflections on the walls, like if the sun bounces off my phone. It drives her nuts!


----------



## Charity

If nobody gets your breakfast, get your own, that's what my two say


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> I've only got experience of the initial vaccination course but Joey was reeeeeallly quiet after his first one. He literally parked on my chest for about 12 hours and didn't eat or move.
> 
> Then all of a sudden he awoke and decided he was back to normal
> 
> I guess they feel 'fluish' for a bit as their immune system goes into gear?


Yes, thinking back I seem to recall her being a bit off for a couple of days. It's only natural I suppose when you consider that the jab contains a tiny amount of the disease it's supposed to protect them from. A bit like our 'flu jab. She's been out this morning and eaten a bit of Thrive, and had an argument with the blind cord, so things are improving I guess.


----------



## SbanR

Have to be resourceful living with such a mum @Charity 
Errr...what food is that above the Meowing Heads? White n blue label


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Have to be resourceful living with such a mum @Charity
> Errr...what food is that above the Meowing Heads? White n blue label


Its Greenwoods complementary food


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Its Greenwoods complementary food


I notice you feed Encore. I do too as Moo really likes it and nearly always clears her plate. But it bothers me that it's complementary, even though (according to Zooplus) the ingredients contain no additives. I just wondered how near complete it is, as I'm sure I saw somewhere on here, that it's pretty much the same quality as Thrive.


----------



## Charity

I agree @Cully, I get fed up with complementary food. I only buy it as ones like Encore and Greenwoods are flaky which is the only sort Bunty will eat. They only need to lack one essential ingredient, taurine for instance, to be considered incomplete.  I don't know why they ever started making it or continue to do so, some sort of marketing ploy I suppose. The only complete foods Bunty likes are Thrive and Canagan and I can't find anything else flaky. .


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I agree @Cully, I get fed up with complementary food. I only buy it as ones like Encore and Greenwoods are flaky which is the only sort Bunty will eat. They only need to lack one essential ingredient, taurine for instance, to be considered incomplete. I don't know why they ever started making it or continue to do so, some sort of marketing ploy I suppose. The only complete foods Bunty likes are Thrive and Canagan and I can't find anything else flaky. .


Have you tried the Schesir in natural gravy from Zooplus? It's flaky like Thrive and Encore. Lots of varieties too. It's complementary but grain free, with 11% protein.
I've just had some Natures Menu delivered from Fetch, so will see how that goes down later.


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> A little night time Severus loaf...
> 
> View attachment 391008


Like his friend in the background.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Have you tried the Schesir in natural gravy from Zooplus? It's flaky like Thrive and Encore. Lots of varieties too. It's complementary but grain free, with 11% protein.
> I've just had some Natures Menu delivered from Fetch, so will see how that goes down later.


We have the Schesir Small Natural 50g as a lunchtime snack. Will try the gravy ones though not sure Bunty will like gravy.


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> I usually put our used glasses back in the kitchen etc of a night 'just in case'.
> 
> I missed one last night and this little monster ensured it had a date with the floor at midnight waking me up
> 
> Hubby helped me clean up whilst I kept Joey away...
> 
> View attachment 391075


Oh that really worries me when that happens. Those splinters get everywhere. I know it's old fashioned but I always use a slice of bread to dab over the floor after I've cleaned it all up, just to make sure. Just make sure and throw the bread away safely.:Facepalm


----------



## MaggieDemi

Cully said:


> I always use a slice of bread to dab over the floor after I've cleaned it all up


I would use a vacuum. I have an attachment to use for kitchen floors.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> We have the Schesir Small Natural 50g as a lunchtime snack. Will try the gravy ones though not sure Bunty will like gravy.


Doesn't look like dark gravy. More like a clear broth IMO. Moo hates gravy but will eat these.


----------



## ChaosCat

Snow outside, a nap above the radiator.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Snow outside, a nap above the radiator.
> View attachment 391126


That's a beautiful scene, the way the light is shining through the bushes. And a contented Bonny too.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Trixie1 said:


> Missy is lovely! And so cute with her favourite toy


She's such a sweetie, @Trixie1


----------



## Jesthar

Tried a new home based beauty therapist today, turns out she has an F5 Savannah cat! No photos of him, sorry (forgot my phone), but as well as being a total cuddlebug he did have a good smooch of my bag, probably as I'd had some Rocket Fuel filled toys in there. Which, when I got home, resulted in this:


















Who's been rooting around MY slaves bag?


----------



## Cully

Jesthar said:


> Tried a new home based beauty therapist today, turns out she has an F5 Savannah cat! No photos of him, sorry (forgot my phone), but as well as being a total cuddlebug he did have a good smooch of my bag, probably as I'd had some Rocket Fuel filled toys in there. Which, when I got home, resulted in this:
> 
> View attachment 391142
> 
> 
> View attachment 391143
> 
> Who's been rooting around MY slaves bag?


So that's 5 generations away from wild Savannah then, is that right? I remember watching My Cat From Hell and this chap had an F1 and an F4 I think. So the F1 was difficult to live with.
Lol, I get the same treatment when I visit friends with cats. A treat usually makes my treachery forgiveable.


----------



## Shrike

Looks like we'll be dodging the snow tonight, but its sub zero - best warm them toes on the radiator Brooke!


----------



## Cully

With a full tummy, snuggled up with Mr Bumbly is _the_ place to be.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> If nobody gets your breakfast, get your own, that's what my two say
> 
> View attachment 391083
> 
> 
> View attachment 391084


Well done Toppy sweetheart! I would have done exactly the same as you! Hope you got Bunty's too!?


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> She's such a sweetie, @Trixie1


Oh!! She looks absolutely adorable!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human daddy, I'm pretty sure I can just squeeeeeeeeeze in here next to you, so that I can help you with your work"


----------



## Jesthar

Definitely too cold for venturing outdoors tonight, mum - we'll stay in Danish pastry mode, thanks


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## huckybuck

Talking of Savannah's this is one of my friend's. I would absolutely adore one but just not sure I could provide the best environment as they need so much space and exercise. I still dream though...


----------



## Oneinamillion

"There's snow business, like snow business I know!" Thought Jiggs as he wants to go out and back in and back out again etc.....


----------



## urbantigers

Well technically I'm not on the worktop........


----------



## SbanR

Playing in the backpack carrier I used to take Jessie to the vets


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

Toppy has taught himself a new and clever trick recently which he does almost daily now. When he and Bunty are rushing about like mad things and playfighting in the living room, if Bunty goes out of the room and he is near the door, he will get up on his hind legs and push the door to with his paws until it is completely closed and she can't get back in. :Hilarious When she doesn't appear, he makes lots of little mewing noises I usually have to get up and open the door again and, a few minutes later, when she thinks its safe, she'll try to come in...but he's often still lurking.


----------



## Cully

@Charity Oh Toppy, you can't have it both ways you know. Little teaser


----------



## Cully

Time to go out.








Will I, won't I ?








Nah! Where's that radiator?
Staying in with her Mum today. I'm soooo glad I did the shopping yesterday.


----------



## LJC675

Snow zoomies going on today, they've been out there for about half an hour larking about, skidding, chasing each other and trying to catch snow (action shots a bit fuzzy):


----------



## SbanR

We're more sedate over here, but only because mummy doesn't want to end up on her bum


----------



## Cully

LJC675 said:


> Snow zoomies going on today, they've been out there for about half an hour larking about, skidding, chasing each other and trying to catch snow (action shots a bit fuzzy):
> View attachment 391247
> View attachment 391248


Aw they're really having fun lol. Not much fun to be had here, it's all slush. Just hope it doesn't freeze!


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> Looks like we'll be dodging the snow tonight, but its sub zero - best warm them toes on the radiator Brooke!
> View attachment 391147
> 
> View attachment 391148


Clever Brooke



Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 391167


Faye that is a beautiful gentle photo


----------



## Charity

Bunty says "I vote we stop in"


----------



## ewelsh

I don’t blame you Bunty


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar is in full agreement, he walked out onto the patio and promptly came back in again. Tucked up on our bed now.


----------



## Summercat

Jack playing about


----------



## Purplecatlover

ewelsh said:


> Clever Brooke
> 
> Faye that is a beautiful gentle photo


Thankyou! Jasper was so loving yesterday. He fell asleep so many times on my hands and arms. Wouldn't leave my side


----------



## Purplecatlover

My heart is so full of love every time I look at jasper. Honestly words can never describe how much I love him :Happy:Happy:Happy:Happy


----------



## MissyfromMice

Where has the water gone ?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Faye1995 said:


> My heart is so full of love every time I look at jasper. Honestly words can never describe how much I love him :Happy:Happy:Happy:Happy
> View attachment 391281


that is the "I wuv you" look - so I think the feeling is mutual @Faye1995


----------



## Shrike

Missy looks like she should be in some wildlife documentry!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Shrike said:


> Missy looks like she should be in some wildlife documentry!


"The tiny snow tiger from Mice" documentary


----------



## huckybuck

My wuss of a snow cat!!


----------



## ChaosCat

My sleeping beauties!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, why do you do things to me? Why? You know I don't like having my eyes wiped, nor dried gravy being wiped off my nose, nor olive oil being put on a bit of dry skin on my neck. I'm going to ignore you now. For the next four hours"


----------



## Tawny75

Sev was fascinated by the snow today, Lily just went about her normal business and was not fazed at all.


----------



## SbanR

Wondering where the snow has gone


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Come on, please play with me, as there is so much white stuff outside" thought Jiggs


----------



## Cully

When boredom strikes, mischief comes knocking..........







Cooee! I'm up here!:Jawdrop


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG! Misty!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> When boredom strikes, mischief comes knocking..........
> View attachment 391425
> Cooee! I'm up here!:Jawdrop


Well done Misty. Now you need to learn to dance while up there, like Kalex. Or is Suter?


----------



## huckybuck

CC SS just keeps on giving!!

Snowed in so PJ day and nothing for it but to tuck in to my saved SS stash - utterly delicious @LJC675 its packed full of strawberries and nuts - more than you'd ever get in shop bought chocolate!! Heaven xx


----------



## huckybuck

Trying to get him to learn about his roots but he's turned his back on the past!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Grumpy Missy.


----------



## ChaosCat

Yes, we do have blankets, beds and cushions, it's just that yesterday's mail and my tablet cover are most comfortable.


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> Yes, we do have blankets, beds and cushions, it's just that yesterday's mail and my tablet cover are most comfortable.
> View attachment 391468


Same here. Did you see that cosy and dozy cushion on the background ? 
Missy did.


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> Same here. Did you see that cosy and dozy cushion on the background ?
> Missy did.


They are mysterial creatures!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Well done Misty. Now you need to learn to dance while up there, like Kalex. Or is Suter?


She's already tried walking on the picture rail but can only manage it with 3 legs so far.


----------



## Cully

Apologies for the awful lighting as I snook up on her. Moo's head on left.
She sneaked her way into her treats drawer and exposed me as it's my secret stash too. Cheeky madam ran of with a bag of fruit gums!!!


----------



## Summercat

The chocolate looks scrumptious @huckybuck


----------



## Dumpling

I'm so jealous of everyone's snow, we were forecast lots and got none!

It's still pretty chilly though, so Leela has decided to have an inside day!









And have a quick nibble on my hand...









I made a cat related breakfast for my toddler too, he thought they were awesome, but I think they are a bit scary!!


----------



## huckybuck

This was yesterday....

Unfortunately we have hairball issues this morning so he's feeling very sorry for himself today - given him 5ml of lactulose which hopefully will sort him out but it can take 12-16 hours.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 391501
> View attachment 391502
> This was yesterday....
> 
> Unfortunately we have hairball issues this morning so he's feeling very sorry for himself today - given him 5ml of lactulose which hopefully will sort him out but it can take 12-16 hours.
> 
> View attachment 391503


Oh dear, he looks a bit sad doesn't he.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Snow, glorious, snow!" Thought Jiggs who loves it!:Cat


----------



## Cully

Dumpling said:


> I'm so jealous of everyone's snow, we were forecast lots and got none!
> 
> It's still pretty chilly though, so Leela has decided to have an inside day!
> View attachment 391495
> 
> 
> And have a quick nibble on my hand...
> View attachment 391497
> 
> 
> I made a cat related breakfast for my toddler too, he thought they were awesome, but I think they are a bit scary!!
> View attachment 391498


Hope he doesn't have nightmares over his brekkie. It reminds me of Stewie from Family Guy.


----------



## Cully

Oneinamillion said:


> "Snow, glorious, snow!" Thought Jiggs who loves it!:Cat
> View attachment 391521
> View attachment 391522


Who's a lucky boy then Jiggs? All we've got is slush!! Glad he's enjoying it.


----------



## Oneinamillion

Cully said:


> Who's a lucky boy then Jiggs? All we've got is slush!! Glad he's enjoying it.


Yes, we are in the middle of the weather bomb in Hampshire. Town, ring road and M3 were gridlocked last night and cars abandoned everywhere!!!


----------



## Dumpling

Cully said:


> Hope he doesn't have nightmares over his brekkie. It reminds me of Stewie from Family Guy.


:Hilarious:Hilarious it was cute and looked like a cat until I flipped it over, then it was scary!!!


----------



## Joy84

The £shop tunnel still going strong here!


----------



## Joy84

:Cat :Cat :Cat


----------



## Cully

Oneinamillion said:


> Yes, we are in the middle of the weather bomb in Hampshire. Town, ring road and M3 were gridlocked last night and cars abandoned everywhere!!!


Hope it doesn't freeze for you all!


----------



## Oneinamillion

Cully said:


> Hope it doesn't freeze for you all!


-8C tonight, so Jiggs will be curled up close!!:Cat


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 391501
> View attachment 391502
> This was yesterday....
> 
> Unfortunately we have hairball issues this morning so he's feeling very sorry for himself today - given him 5ml of lactulose which hopefully will sort him out but it can take 12-16 hours.
> 
> View attachment 391503


Poor boy. Is that the same lactulose that we take? Not had a hairball yet with Moo, but of course, I've just jinxed her now haven't I?


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> Poor boy. Is that the same lactulose that we take? Not had a hairball yet with Moo, but of course, I've just jinxed her now haven't I?


Yes it's exactly the same. Cats hate it as it's sticky and sweet but for some reason LH hates it just a smidgen less than katalax - there is something about petroleum jelly/ lanolin that makes him think it's that is the devils medicine and will kill him - I can't even kiss him with lipsalve on!!! So no chance getting katalax down.

He's still really poorly tonight - not an ounce of food or drink has gone down since last night sadly. He hasn't been sick but he def feels it still. Slept all day. Another 5ml of lactulose has been forced down tonight so now it's just a waiting game.

Hopefully he'll be bright as a button in the morning and it's done the trick or we will be off to emerg vet for anti nausea and app stimulant and pain killer.

Everything crossed.


----------



## Jaf

Funny enough I was having a tidy of my medicine box and found some lactulose from 2011. I was intrigued and licked it. Vile. Can imagine it’s quite a fight to get it in a cat.

Wishing him better!


----------



## MaggieDemi

huckybuck said:


> petroleum jelly/lanolin that makes him think it's that is the devils medicine and will kill him


My cats hate their hairball paste too. It smells like maple syrup. I have to swipe it on their paw and now they run as soon as I take the cap off. I guess they can smell it from far away.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> Yes it's exactly the same. Cats hate it as it's sticky and sweet but for some reason LH hates it just a smidgen less than katalax - there is something about petroleum jelly/ lanolin that makes him think it's that is the devils medicine and will kill him - I can't even kiss him with lipsalve on!!! So no chance getting katalax down.
> 
> He's still really poorly tonight - not an ounce of food or drink has gone down since last night sadly. He hasn't been sick but he def feels it still. Slept all day. Another 5ml of lactulose has been forced down tonight so now it's just a waiting game.
> 
> Hopefully he'll be bright as a button in the morning and it's done the trick or we will be off to emerg vet for anti nausea and app stimulant and pain killer.
> 
> Everything crossed.


Hope the lactulose has worked overnight HB and Little H feels better this morning. Paws crossed xx


----------



## Joy84

Phoebe gets malt paste almost every day and we've never had much hairball trouble.
Of course I realise that being shorthair she's probably much less prone to it!
Would LH have that?
Phoebe loves it along with logic gel.
We buy this one:
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/-1068843/shop/cats/cat_treats_catnip/trixie_cat_treats/13188


----------



## Charity

Early morning playtime


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> Yes it's exactly the same. Cats hate it as it's sticky and sweet but for some reason LH hates it just a smidgen less than katalax - there is something about petroleum jelly/ lanolin that makes him think it's that is the devils medicine and will kill him - I can't even kiss him with lipsalve on!!! So no chance getting katalax down.
> 
> He's still really poorly tonight - not an ounce of food or drink has gone down since last night sadly. He hasn't been sick but he def feels it still. Slept all day. Another 5ml of lactulose has been forced down tonight so now it's just a waiting game.
> 
> Hopefully he'll be bright as a button in the morning and it's done the trick or we will be off to emerg vet for anti nausea and app stimulant and pain killer.
> 
> Everything crossed.


My old Harrycat had to have lactulose regularly - I found that by adding it to his food he would take it OK with no fuss.


----------



## SbanR

He's discovered a new tree to climb


----------



## Willow_Warren

I hope Little H is feeling better this morning.

Not sure of Lola had a fur ball this morning? She regurgitated her breakfast over the cream rug, then about an hour later was sick again, on disection (as you do) there was something in it that was soft but tough and definitely had hair around it. She's defiantly not quite herself.

This is a photo of her from yesterday when we were snuggling up on the sofa









Hannah


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck Hope everything is ok this morning and no vet required.
I was just wondering if it's possible to get the lactulose down with a syringe?
Tried the hairball paste, just as a preventative, but she hated it.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Funny enough I was having a tidy of my medicine box and found some lactulose from 2011. I was intrigued and licked it. Vile. Can imagine it's quite a fight to get it in a cat.
> 
> Wishing him better!


2011, wouldn't it have 'gone off' after all that time?


----------



## MissyfromMice

Oneinamillion said:


> "Snow, glorious, snow!" Thought Jiggs who loves it!:Cat
> View attachment 391521
> View attachment 391522


Missy likes to get some fresh air, but she'll do everything to avoid cold and wet paws.


----------



## jasperthecat

It's a gloriously sunny but cold winter's day here right now in East Yorkshire and I spotted this rather sinister shadow cast onto the bedroom wall....hmmmm now I wonder who's shadow it could be?


----------



## Joy84

Willow_Warren said:


> I hope Little H is feeling better this morning.
> 
> This is a photo of her from yesterday when we were snuggling up on the sofa
> View attachment 391704
> 
> 
> Hannah


I needed a closer inspection of the pic to work out which part is where :Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Jannor - thought you'd like to see that Bertie still loves the toys you sent him for Christmas - especially the smelly felt 'knots' and the crinkle balls 

















as you can see what with the smelly knots AND a catnip sack he's totally spaced out


----------



## Jannor

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Jannor - thought you'd like to see that Bertie still loves the toys you sent him for Christmas - especially the smelly felt 'knots' and the crinkle balls
> 
> View attachment 391722
> View attachment 391723
> 
> 
> as you can see what with the smelly knots AND a catnip sack he's totally spaced out


Aww bless him  the felt knots are from purrs in our hearts - I sent him a selection of scents to see what he likes best - and you said he liked crinkle balls.

Cole plays with our knitted rat a lot - Tilly's favourite is the Smilla Toothies so I ordered more. She's not a big eater so even though they're treats its a bonus that she'll eat them (CKD cat).


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Jannor

@ChaosCat That looks the same as our rat - cole loves it as it's a bit bigger than usual toys.


----------



## QOTN

Jannor said:


> @ChaosCat That looks the same as our rat - cole loves it as it's a bit bigger than usual toys.


Extra catnip large mouse. I used to call them rats but I came to the conclusion that some people prefer not to think about rats!


----------



## ChaosCat

QOTN said:


> Extra catnip large mouse. I used to call them rats but I came to the conclusion that some people prefer not to think about rats!



Having had rats for many years while my sons were little I have no inhibitions there. But I know many who don't want to even hear the word.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 391732


Lovely pic of Bonnie.


----------



## Jesthar

Sunday morning snuggles - surely that can't be comfortable, though, Lori?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ChaosCat Bonnie is looking totally gorgeous in that photo, you can really see what beautiful condition she is in


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ChaosCat Bonnie is looking totally gorgeous in that photo, you can really see what beautiful condition she is in


Thanks! I somehow agree- she is a lovely cat. But I might be considered biased and I do sometimes get the sneaky feeling that you have a soft spot for tabbies.


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 391732


She is such a beautiful girl, this would be a great photo for the 'Show Us the Whiskers' thread too.


----------



## huckybuck

We're back from the vets as he's no better today. I was faced with projectile water and bile vomit when I got up this morning and yellow paws as he'd got it all over himself!!

He's not dehydrated despite that which is good and he's now had an anti sickness injection which hopefully will work soon. Still feeling very sorry for himself and I just wish he'd perk up and eat.


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Yes, we do have blankets, beds and cushions, it's just that yesterday's mail and my tablet cover are most comfortable.
> View attachment 391468


Gypsy loves laying on any papers she can.


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> We're back from the vets as he's no better today. I was faced with projectile water and bile vomit when I got up this morning and yellow paws as he'd got it all over himself!!
> 
> He's not dehydrated despite that which is good and he's now had an anti sickness injection which hopefully will work soon. Still feeling very sorry for himself and I just wish he'd perk up and eat.
> 
> View attachment 391769
> View attachment 391770
> View attachment 391771


So sorry for the poor boy!


----------



## dustydiamond1

huckybuck said:


> We're back from the vets as he's no better today. I was faced with projectile water and bile vomit when I got up this morning and yellow paws as he'd got it all over himself!!
> 
> He's not dehydrated despite that which is good and he's now had an anti sickness injection which hopefully will work soon. Still feeling very sorry for himself and I just wish he'd perk up and eat.
> 
> View attachment 391769
> View attachment 391770
> View attachment 391771


Poor darling. Are any of the others showing any problems? Well wishes and good vibes being sent from across the pond.


----------



## Willow_Warren

@huckybuck oh the poor little boy... I do hope he perks up soon....


----------



## MissyfromMice

huckybuck said:


> We're back from the vets as he's no better today. I was faced with projectile water and bile vomit when I got up this morning and yellow paws as he'd got it all over himself!!
> 
> He's not dehydrated despite that which is good and he's now had an anti sickness injection which hopefully will work soon. Still feeling very sorry for himself and I just wish he'd perk up and eat.
> 
> View attachment 391769
> View attachment 391770
> View attachment 391771


Missy keeps her paws crossed for a swift recovery @huckybuck


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @huckybuck poor LH  Come on pesky hairball, just come out!


----------



## Summercat

Hope he feels better soon, @huckybuck


----------



## huckybuck

dustydiamond1 said:


> Poor darling. Are any of the others showing any problems? Well wishes and good vibes being sent from across the pond.


They are all fine DD - Little H seems to suffer very badly with hairballs as he has a really long fluffy thick coat and doesn't seem to be able to hoick them out as easily as the others do. Every so often he has a big one that seems to cause a blockage which is why he is sick - then he stops eating as he's nauseous and of course that slows the passing of it down further. Usually lactulose and anti sickness seems to work so everything crossed today.


----------



## ebonycat

Aww poor LH, horrid hair ball.
Hope the anti sickness jab kicks in soon.
Sending heaps of get well vibes his way.
Come on hair ball come out please xx


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck Poor L H, healing vibes plus fingers and paws crossed he's hoicked it up by the morning and is back on form.


----------



## SbanR

Poor baby. Hope LH shifts that hairball soon HB


----------



## bluecordelia

I have just plucked this off Blue. It wasn't there yesterday. @huckybuck i totally get why H is feeling grotty. It was stuck on her chest where she doesn't even have blonde fur.


----------



## Trixie1

@huckybuck that's horrible!! come on little H, that hairball needs to come out!! everything crossed that it's out very soon. @bluecordelia that's a lot of fur!! better out then in.


----------



## huckybuck

We are on the up!!!!

I decided to do the bell routine (aka Kalex and Suter and thank you @LJC675 for the idea) as we would normally, not expecting any reaction.. however he has just got up, rang the bell and more importantly eaten a spoonful of his dry (at this stage 48 hours with no food anything is better than nothing). I think it was a case of going through his normal routine and even though he didn't want it - Pavlovs Dogs lol!!

So chuffed to bits.

Then - his usual routine would be canagan or encore so put those down for him as usual. At first no interest but he's just been spoon fed a few teasp.










And now he must be feeling better as he's just had a perv 10 mins!!!










Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesthar

Charlie-girl is currently taking a 'Princess and the Pea' approach to Sunday afternoon napping


----------



## Purplecatlover

Someone's comfy


----------



## Oneinamillion

huckybuck said:


> We're back from the vets as he's no better today. I was faced with projectile water and bile vomit when I got up this morning and yellow paws as he'd got it all over himself!!
> 
> He's not dehydrated despite that which is good and he's now had an anti sickness injection which hopefully will work soon. Still feeling very sorry for himself and I just wish he'd perk up and eat.
> 
> View attachment 391769
> View attachment 391770
> View attachment 391771


Ahh bless, hope he gets better soon!


----------



## huckybuck

Oneinamillion said:


> Ahh bless, hope he gets better soon!


He's getting better by the minute now - has a good drink and gone back for some food voluntarily and best of all had a small poo.

Things seem to be moving hurrah


----------



## SuboJvR

Dear auntie @Clairabella , I really do love my blankey so much


----------



## MissyfromMice

Pointed Missy from Mice


----------



## dustydiamond1

huckybuck said:


> He's getting better by the minute now - has a good drink and gone back for some food voluntarily and best of all had a small poo.
> 
> Things seem to be moving hurrah


Oh I am so glad that he is feeling better. Poor boy that he has to go through such a terrible thing. Gypsy has medium length coat but she is very fluffy like a bunny. We brush her a lot. We also feed Purina One Hairball Formula and Fancy Feast gravy lovers wet, she drinks water and very seldom horks a hairball, the shed hair she ingests comes out in her poop.


----------



## Charity

Glad Little H is feeling better.

Meanwhile back at our house. Spot the cat


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
Spotted


----------



## Cully

@Charity Well as the TV seems to be switched off, the dear boy has obviously gone round the back to ask the little people to come out and play.


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck Glad to hear Little H is improving. Has he eaten a meal yet?
What is this 'bell' thing you taught him. What have I missed??


----------



## dustydiamond1

Charity said:


> Glad Little H is feeling better.
> 
> Meanwhile back at our house. Spot the cat
> 
> View attachment 391947


 Spot is a good name for a cat...


----------



## dustydiamond1

Just now


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @huckybuck Glad to hear Little H is improving. Has he eaten a meal yet?
> What is this 'bell' thing you taught him. What have I missed??


Toppy just doesn't understand the word no. Three times he got up there and three times he got told off and I had to pick him up and put him on the floor but it makes no difference, within a couple of minutes, he's back there again. :Banghead


----------



## Tawny75

Cully said:


> @huckybuck Glad to hear Little H is improving. Has he eaten a meal yet?
> What is this 'bell' thing you taught him. What have I missed??


I am intrigued too.....

Glad Little H is feeling better HB


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> I am intrigued too.....
> 
> Glad Little H is feeling better HB


Look up Kalex n Suter video. It's called something like breakfast time. Basically a Pavlovian response to sound of a bell, indicating feeding time.


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> Look up Kalex n Suter video. It's called something like breakfast time. Basically a Pavlovian response to sound of a bell, indicating feeding time.


Oooh interesting, I shall take a look. Is it like how I only give treats from the treat jar on the back of the sofa? Now when I shake the jar, no matter where they are in the house, I shake the jar and the launch themselves at the back of the sofa. I am hoping to use it to call them in when they start going out.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy just doesn't understand the word no. Three times he got up there and three times he got told off and I had to pick him up and put him on the floor but it makes no difference, within a couple of minutes, he's back there again. :Banghead


Hope you've got one of those TV restraining straps you can use to prevent toddlers pulling the TV over. I suppose you could call Toppy a toddler, at a stretch lol.


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> Oooh interesting, I shall take a look. Is it like how I only give treats from the treat jar on the back of the sofa? Now when I shake the jar, no matter where they are in the house, I shake the jar and the launch themselves at the back of the sofa. I am hoping to use it to call them in when they start going out.


Poor sofa, if they treat it anything like Moo does my chair lol. I just lean out of the window and call, "Sweeties", and in she zooms. I give her treats at other times too, but the sweeties call is only for when she's outside.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Look up Kalex n Suter video. It's called something like breakfast time. Basically a Pavlovian response to sound of a bell, indicating feeding time.


and @huckybuck and @Tawny75 Aw wow, I just watched the videos. How clever. I kept re-watching the beginning of the bell one just to see them both turn into rockets at the sound of the bell. Very funny, but very effective.


----------



## Summercat

Snoozing Jack Pickles


----------



## Charity

We've got workmen in the garden for the next two weeks so someone is in hiding


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> We've got workmen in the garden for the next two weeks so someone is in hiding
> 
> View attachment 391985
> 
> 
> View attachment 391986


Poor Bunty, Ebony knows how she feels, she too is a scaredy-cat.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"In the jungle, the quiet jungle
The lion sleeps tonight
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh" hummed Jiggs to himself


----------



## Cully

Oneinamillion said:


> "In the jungle, the quiet jungle
> The lion sleeps tonight
> A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh" hummed Jiggs to himself
> View attachment 392049


  Clever boy, where did he learn to sing along like that? .


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy just doesn't understand the word no. Three times he got up there and three times he got told off and I had to pick him up and put him on the floor but it makes no difference, within a couple of minutes, he's back there again. :Banghead


He's probably doing it just to wind you up .
Mind you, Moo is being a pain just now. She keeps lying on my stuff. Glasses, pens, phone, TV remote. Then when I try to gently claim them back she slaps my hand accompanied by a "ning ning ning" noise. I'll give her "no no no"!!


----------



## Jaf

Choccy, Mash, Ollie, Woody and Sausage.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Choccy, Mash, Ollie, Woody and Sausage.
> 
> View attachment 392059


Doesn't get much better does it?


----------



## huckybuck

Cheating as I meant to post this yesterday but got caught up in vet visits etc!!

What snow???


----------



## Tawny75

Cully said:


> He's probably doing it just to wind you up .
> Mind you, Moo is being a pain just now. She keeps lying on my stuff. Glasses, pens, phone, TV remote. Then when I try to gently claim them back she slaps my hand accompanied by a "ning ning ning" noise. I'll give her "no no no"!!


Severus has taken to running off with any plastic bags with stuff in he can find. Is it freaky February?


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> Dear auntie @Clairabella , I really do love my blankey so much
> View attachment 391887
> View attachment 391888


Beauty boy ❤ Xxxx I need a love button for your pic ❤ Xx can't believe he still likes it :Kiss xx


----------



## ebonycat

Oneinamillion said:


> "In the jungle, the quiet jungle
> The lion sleeps tonight
> A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh" hummed Jiggs to himself
> View attachment 392049


I now have this song playing in my head....hehe


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> Severus has taken to running off with any plastic bags with stuff in he can find. Is it freaky February?


Lol. One of the brothers, Bertie, who I catsit for, is a real hoarder. Nothing is safe. Since a kitten he started stealing shiney stuff and hiding them in his secret place. Now he nicks anything not nailed down, so everything has to be kept in drawers. His latest is a coat he took a fancy too and dragged it between his front legs like a lion would an antelope. Also a box of eggs!! None were broken!
So thankfully, your Severus is still small fry at the moment.


----------



## Tawny75

Cully said:


> Lol. One of the brothers, Bertie, who I catsit for, is a real hoarder. Nothing is safe. Since a kitten he started stealing shiney stuff and hiding them in his secret place. Now he nicks anything not nailed down, so everything has to be kept in drawers. His latest is a coat he took a fancy too and dragged it between his front legs like a lion would an antelope. Also a box of eggs!! None were broken!
> So thankfully, your Severus is still small fry at the moment.


It is the 'at the moment' bit I am worried about! HIs Kong teddy went missing before Christmas and we still havent found it, I know one day I am going to find his hiding place and it will be full of rubbish!


----------



## Joy84

Tawny75 said:


> It is the 'at the moment' bit I am worried about! HIs Kong teddy went missing before Christmas and we still havent found it, I know one day I am going to find his hiding place and it will be full of rubbish!


Treasures not rubbish


----------



## Tawny75

Joy84 said:


> Treasures not rubbish


Of course, how could I forget hehehehe


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> It is the 'at the moment' bit I am worried about! HIs Kong teddy went missing before Christmas and we still havent found it, I know one day I am going to find his hiding place and it will be full of rubbish!


This friend runs a small lottery syndicate and people put money through her door. Just £2-3 in an envelope. She's hoping one day to stumble across Bertie's cash stash 'cos she'll be worth a small fortune. Well, Bertie will:Cat.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jiggs making a towel a bed.


----------



## Shane Kent

Molly lounging in a paper bag.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Molly, you are a beauty!  What a loaf!


----------



## Jaf

Mari and Jackie in front of the fire. Not the best angle for beautiful Jackie.

Just realised Ollie's bum is there on the sofa!


----------



## Joy84

I'm sure it makes perfect sense in her world ...
:Wacky:Wacky:Wacky


----------



## Jaf

Is that a box of 15 eggs? 15?!? What a strange number.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes, our "mixed weight" eggs are often in a box of 15.


----------



## Jaf

Woody, Ollie and Choccy. Ollie has had his tail sniffed/ nibbled by Mari, who really wanted to bite it but was very good. Choccy has been trying all sorts of foods today (he's on meds for bad gums) and even had some food with the outies.

It's much warmer this evening so the cats are happier.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Is your Mari a boy? My mother in law is Mari, that's all


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Woody, Ollie and Choccy. Ollie has had his tail sniffed/ nibbled by Mari, who really wanted to bite it but was very good. Choccy has been trying all sorts of foods today (he's on meds for bad gums) and even had some food with the outies.
> 
> It's much warmer this evening so the cats are happier.
> 
> View attachment 392146


What meds is Choccy on? My friends young cat has gingivitis. She has been trying to use Dentisept, without much success as he won't cooperate. I wondered if there was something easier to use.


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> What meds is Choccy on? My friends young cat has gingivitis. She has been trying to use Dentisept, without much success as he won't cooperate. I wondered if there was something easier to use.


Steroid injection and sometimes antibiotics. He had his teeth removed, which worked for his mum and 2 sisters. Unfortunately Choccy still gets flare ups. 3 vets have been seen, tried laser therapy even. He has steroids about 4 times a year, antibiotics 1 a year. He's only 7 but had this since he was 2.


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> Is your Mari a boy? My mother in law is Mari, that's all


Well...embarrassingly Mari is short for Mariposa which is Spanish for butterfly. I've no idea where the name came from. Mari is a big, beautiful boy cat! When I named him he was quite feral.

Unfortunately calling a boy Mariposa is slang for calling them gay. Although as insults go I think it's a rather sweet one.


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> Molly lounging in a paper bag.
> 
> View attachment 392135


Hello beautiful Molly! looking very comfortable and cosy in your paper bag.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Steroid injection and sometimes antibiotics. He had his teeth removed, which worked for his mum and 2 sisters. Unfortunately Choccy still gets flare ups. 3 vets have been seen, tried laser therapy even. He has steroids about 4 times a year, antibiotics 1 a year. He's only 7 but had this since he was 2.


Thanks, I didn't know you'd already covered this on another thread.
It's a real shame when it happens so young. My friends boy is only 18 months old and the vet noticed his gums reddening and staring to recede.
I wonder if it's anything to do with him being white (er ..not racist really), you know, like a genetic predisposition, the same as some white cats being deaf.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human daddy, I love you so. That human mother though, she's mean and does stuff to me all the time...but you just want to use me like a pillow and give me snuggles"










ETA: I know, I've put these pictures in three messages but I'm just so amazed!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human daddy, I love you so. That human mother though, she's mean and does stuff to me all the time...but you just want to use me like a pillow and give me snuggles"
> 
> View attachment 392165


Precious moment. Ahhh!


----------



## SbanR

It is amazing Mrs F:Joyful. Looking forward to more progress in the near future


----------



## TriTri

Joy84 said:


> I'm sure it makes perfect sense in her world ...
> :Wacky:Wacky:Wacky
> 
> View attachment 392144


No EGGscuses necessary


----------



## TriTri

Jaf said:


> Steroid injection and sometimes antibiotics. He had his teeth removed, which worked for his mum and 2 sisters. Unfortunately Choccy still gets flare ups. 3 vets have been seen, tried laser therapy even. He has steroids about 4 times a year, antibiotics 1 a year. He's only 7 but had this since he was 2.


Poor Choccy. Good job he has you to look after him and the veterinary treatment.


----------



## Jesthar

Charlie-girl still loves a snooze on the mouse blanket Auntie @lymorelynn knitted her


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Thanks, I didn't know you'd already covered this on another thread.
> It's a real shame when it happens so young. My friends boy is only 18 months old and the vet noticed his gums reddening and staring to recede.
> I wonder if it's anything to do with him being white (er ..not racist really), you know, like a genetic predisposition, the same as some white cats being deaf.


I don't know the answer Cully, but a good point. I took on an all white cat that was allergic to so many different things, including a lot of the veterinary treatment she received. Poor Mitzi-Moo-Moo had around three trips a week to the vets. She was a very happy cat though, thankfully and reached old age. No receding gums that I can recall.


----------



## TriTri

Jesthar said:


> Charlie-girl still loves a snooze on the mouse blanket Auntie @lymorelynn knitted her
> 
> View attachment 392168


Ahhh! Couldn't have gone to a better home. That was very kind of lymorelynn.


----------



## Jaf

I do think there’s a genetic link. Choccy (black), sister Geri (tortie) and sister Jackie (black/ white) and their mum (black/white) all have the gum problem but sister Lori (tortie) doesn’t.

If a cat has this problem then the quicker they have their teeth out the better.


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human daddy, I love you so. That human mother though, she's mean and does stuff to me all the time...but you just want to use me like a pillow and give me snuggles"
> 
> View attachment 392165
> 
> 
> ETA: I know, I've put these pictures in three messages but I'm just so amazed!


That is such a great photo. I might be persuaded to adopt a man if he cuddled cats like that!


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Shane Kent Molly looking gorgeous, as always! What a sweet bag of groceries!

@Mrs Funkin Good job - that picture is one of those priceless, tender moments that you just have to be stunned to even capture with a camera!

Here's Lucy this morning, stopping by me for a moment when making her daily rounds, trilling about the house:


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> Molly lounging in a paper bag.


Lovely little Molly. She sure does look cozy in her paper bag.:Cat



Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh human daddy, I love you so.


He's a keeper. What a precious photo.



tinydestroyer said:


> Here's Lucy this morning, stopping by me for a moment when making her daily rounds, trilling about the house


Lucy is looking gorgeous herself.


----------



## jasperthecat

This is possibly the new addition we are getting to our family. He's 13-14 weeks old,excellent pedigree, fully registered, bred by my daughter just as was Jasper and an absolutely gorgeous little fella he is too and he'd be free to me as a gift if I want him, again just like Jasper was. He has however, different parents to those of Jasper.

Here he is...first time he's had a phone camera stuck in his face poor fella but he still wanted to know what was going on.
I don't know whether it's just me but to me there's just no mistaking that he looks like a boy!


----------



## MaggieDemi

jasperthecat said:


> This is possibly the new addition we are getting to our family.


He's gorgeous! Is that a Blue British Shorthair? I've never seen one in person before here in NY.


----------



## jasperthecat

MaggieDemi said:


> He's gorgeous! Is that a Blue British Shorthair? I've never seen one in person before here in NY.


Yes he is and I agree he is gorgeous too...they're a lovely breed of cat...very sociable and everyone loves stroking them as their fur is something else as it's so nice to the touch.


----------



## Shane Kent

@jasperthecat What a handsome fluffy kitty, you better watch out for that @MaggieDemi she is a catnapper that loves soft kitties. She is very familiar with British Shorthair and I think she is out to get yours


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> you better watch out for that @MaggieDemi she is a catnapper that loves soft kitties. She is very familiar with British Shorthair and I think she is out to get yours


Ha! You caught me.


----------



## jasperthecat

Shane Kent said:


> @jasperthecat What a handsome fluffy kitty, you better watch out for that @MaggieDemi she is a catnapper that loves soft kitties. She is very familiar with British Shorthair and I think she is out to get yours


He's certainly a very 'boyish' looking cat compared to what Jasper looked like at that age and I can't blame her if she wants to get her hands on him. 
Jasper was the runt of the litter though looking at him now you wouldn't believe it as he's turned into a fine looking, healthy lump but he wasn't quite so masculine looking as this little guy when Jasper was the same age.
The female which I also have the choice of if I wish ( this little guy's sibling) is much more like Jasper in her face but then again, that might all change as she matures.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jaf said:


> That is such a great photo. I might be persuaded to adopt a man if he cuddled cats like that!


Heh, he really does love the furry boy. He's better for Oscar than I am, as he doesn't worry like I do.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Exhausted after playing peek-a-boo


----------



## Tawny75

I was all ready to upload a photo of both of mine in my bathroom sink, saying that of all the places they can lay they have chosen this. I then realised that I was shown in the mirror behind it half wrapped in a towel - somethings you just don't need to see.....lol


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> I was all ready to upload a photo of both of mine in my bathroom sink, saying that of all the places they can lay they have chosen this. I then realised that I was shown in the mirror behind it half wrapped in a towel - somethings you just don't need to see.....lol


Can't you do some creative editing?


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> Can't you do some creative editing?


Too late, I deleted it, no doubt the little rascals will be in there again and I shall make sure I am fully covered


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Too late, I deleted it, no doubt the little rascals will be in there again and I shall make sure I am fully covered


It'll be much more interesting with creative editing


----------



## lymorelynn

Abel Mogwitch


----------



## Arny

Very ladylike


----------



## Cully

lymorelynn said:


> Abel Mogwitch
> View attachment 392230


Every time I see those ears I am in awe. What a stunner.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Hey, I won the bet! I told you I could fit in the bag!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## SuboJvR




----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## MaggieDemi

Tawny75 said:


> realised that I was shown in the mirror behind it half wrapped in a towel


LOL! Good save, that could have been embarrassing. 

@Shane Kent --That's a ferocious pic of Molly! Or is she just yawning?


----------



## MissyfromMice

Dozing off...


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola: "if I sit on her iPad she will get out of bed and feed me"










(Poor light as the curtains are still closed, plus I think it might still be dark outside).

Hannah


----------



## Animalfan

Lucifer, pop up cube destroyer..... and proud!


----------



## ewelsh

Loulou has a new love, waffles!



















And she is NOT sharing


----------



## ewelsh

FREE terrier requiring a good home, along with a years supply of food, NO returns.
Advertisement by Libby

Terrier is really getting on Libby whiskers









Needless to say, the terrier got a right ear boxing and is currently sulking.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> FREE terrier requiring a good home, along with a years supply of food, NO returns.
> Advertisement by Libby
> 
> Terrier is really getting on Libby whiskers
> View attachment 392369
> 
> 
> Needless to say, the terrier got a right ear boxing and is currently sulking.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Not sure who I feel sorry for most, probably Phoebe xx


----------



## Charity

Watching for the nasty monsters to come then she can rush off to her hiding place for the day










Monsters are not spoiling Toppy's fun


----------



## ewelsh

How would Bunty react if the workmen left her treats @Charity?


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> How would Bunty react if the workmen left her treats @Charity?


My workmen give them cat treats!! :Hilarious I'm already a laughing stock with them because of the catproofing and all the cat towers in the garden, I'm definitely their 'Mad Cat Woman' client. Seriously, nothing works with her @ewelsh, she is so terrified of everyone except us. She would never come out anywhere the workmen are. It was funny yesterday as we are keeping the kitchen door through to the rest of the house closed with a notice on it to keep it shut as cats about and, at 4 o'clock, Bunty and Toppy were queued up one behind the other in the hall waiting as they know the last couple of afternoons the men have gone at 4.00. Unfortunately, as it was sunny yesterday rather than wet like the other two days, they didn't go until 4.30.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> FREE terrier requiring a good home, along with a years supply of food, NO returns.
> Advertisement by Libby
> 
> Terrier is really getting on Libby whiskers
> View attachment 392369
> 
> 
> Needless to say, the terrier got a right ear boxing and is currently sulking.


Awwww! Duracell, I thought you were so well behaved now and friends with your sisters


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 392301


Thats a neat sink tidy you have there


----------



## Charity

Bunty's come out of hiding and is sitting in the living room with me and Toppy. The men are working out the back at the moment but if anyone comes to the front and she hears voices, I'm sure she will retreat. Still, this is an improvement on the last few days.


----------



## Tawny75

My cat cam makes me happy when I can take a quick look and see them both asleep in a sunbeam on the back of the sofa.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Bunty's come out of hiding and is sitting in the living room with me and Toppy. The men are working out the back at the moment but if anyone comes to the front and she hears voices, I'm sure she will retreat. Still, this is an improvement on the last few days.
> 
> View attachment 392399


What a brave girl you are Bunty. X

That's a huge thing for Bunty @Charity


----------



## Viviane simao

Sabbath loves hug his sister (Black) and have a nap! 

❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Cully

Thought the place needed a tidy up today. Unfortunately, by the look on her face, I don't think Moo realised this included her toys.ummy1


----------



## Summercat

Being a kitten is hard work, one needs lots of rest.


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> Being a kitten is hard work, one needs lots of rest.
> View attachment 392425


Aw, pink nosies and toe beans. Sweet.


----------



## jasperthecat

Just in my music room right now playing a bit of pre-recorded music ( not too loud with the door pushed closed as my OH is in bed) and guess who's pushed the door open and sat in the doorway having a listen? I was listening to OneRepublic's..'When the love runs out' and then some Quo...which he loves!
This is his favourite ' listening ' position.


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur was watching the fish so I took the opportunity to take some good pictures with the help of the fish tank light


----------



## SbanR

Modelling the new scratching post


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> Modelling the new scratching post
> 
> View attachment 392444
> View attachment 392445
> View attachment 392446


Arthur has a couple of them! They're great!


----------



## SbanR

lea247 said:


> Arthur has a couple of them! They're great!


I hope it survives this monster. He's got the ZP post rocking badly in just 6 months


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh the beauty of the little battenburg scented Arthur knows no bounds @lea247 he's looking so gorgeous 

@SbanR i knew Ollie would love sitting on the top of the new post. Hope he likes it.


----------



## Tawny75

Hooman, what do you mean you need the sink?


----------



## Summercat

@Tawny75 
Jack likes to sleep in the bathroom sink at times.


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> @Tawny75
> Jack likes to sleep in the bathroom sink at times.


I will not be at all surprised to come home and find either of my two asleep in it, they seem more and more interested. The fascination with the shower goes on too, yesterday Sev came all the way in while I as having a shower, he then proceeded to look at me disgustedly when he got wet!


----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 392452


Love all these close ups of Missy. She's so good to keep still for you. Mine move immediately I approach or bring the phone up into position


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Hooman, what do you mean you need the sink?
> 
> View attachment 392478


Oh yes, you can forget about using the sink now. Ollie used to love curling up in the sink n playing with the taps, trying to lick the water . Thank goodness he's moved on from that now


----------



## ewelsh

lea247 said:


> Arthur was watching the fish so I took the opportunity to take some good pictures with the help of the fish tank light
> 
> View attachment 392440
> 
> 
> View attachment 392441


Beautiful photos of Arthur @lea247 his eyes are gorgeous

@SbanR Ollie the monkey makes me laugh.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Beautiful photos of Arthur @lea247 his eyes are gorgeous
> 
> @SbanR Ollie the monkey makes me laugh.


Ditto Duracell. Have your two kissed n made up yet?:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Ditto Duracell. Have your two kissed n made up yet?:Hilarious


Duracell is like an itchy rash to Libby, lovely feeling to scratch it but a damn recurring nuisance 

They play and play all day but Phoebe aka Duracell over does things, especially with Lottie who really sorts her out by chasing her all around the garden. It always ends in Phoebe's tears  you would think she would learn!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Duracell is like an itchy rash to Libby, lovely feeling to scratch it but a damn recurring nuisance
> 
> They play and play all day but Phoebe aka Duracell over does things, especially with Lottie who really sorts her out by chasing her all around the garden. It always ends in Phoebe's tears  you would think she would learn!


----------



## Charity

Excuse me, my chair I think


----------



## Shane Kent

My little princess named Kitty. Sleeping on the TV room couch this morning before I left for work.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Excuse me, my chair I think
> 
> View attachment 392493


Uh huh you've got it wrong Charity. It's Toppy n Bunty's chair


----------



## TriTri

Tessy is waiting patiently for Max to return from his dental. He left late yesterday morning and they still haven't started the dental!


----------



## ChaosCat

Sleeping Bonny and winking Annie


----------



## MissyfromMice

SbanR said:


> Love all these close ups of Missy. She's so good to keep still for you. Mine move immediately I approach or bring the phone up into position


Thank you, @SbanR. Missy is a little diva; even as a kitten she was a willing model.


----------



## ewelsh

TriTri said:


> View attachment 392495
> Tessy is waiting patiently for Max to return from his dental. He left late yesterday morning and they still have started the dental!


Oh bless little Tessy, that's so sweet! 
Good luck Max x


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Uh huh you've got it wrong Charity. It's Toppy n Bunty's chair


Silly me, of course it is. 



TriTri said:


> View attachment 392495
> Tessy is waiting patiently for Max to return from his dental. He left late yesterday morning and they still have started the dental!


Hope Max is home soon and it all went OK xx


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Oh bless little Tessy, that's so sweet!
> Good luck Max x


Thank you!


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Silly me, of course it is.
> 
> Hope Max is home soon and it all went OK xx


Thanks Charity. I've just had a call to say I can collect him 6.45. Poor Max. I hope his teeth are nice & clean now


----------



## Purplecatlover

Well, it's a wild Friday night as usual for me and jasper. Laid on the bed with the heating on full as I just can't get warm.Think it's time for a cup of tea and some biscuits.. it'd be rude not to, wouldn't it?

Been out most of the day helping my mum and sister move my sister out of her flat and this little one hasn't stopped purring since I got in


----------



## Summercat

Tessy has a very pretty pattern @TriTri


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Oh yes, you can forget about using the sink now. Ollie used to love curling up in the sink n playing with the taps, trying to lick the water . Thank goodness he's moved on from that now


And @Tawny75 . Moo gets in the sink and digs frantically at the side. Goodness knows what she's hoping to find.


----------



## Cully

I had it all planned for tonight. PJ's on, hot drink, Hobnobs, and a couple of hours playing a game on my laptop.
No chance 








Shouldn't have made the cover so comfy should I?


----------



## Charity

Haven't been able to move for the last couple of hours


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Haven't been able to move for the last couple of hours
> 
> View attachment 392533
> 
> 
> View attachment 392534


Hope you didn't need a tinkle Charity


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Haven't been able to move for the last couple of hours
> 
> View attachment 392533
> 
> 
> View attachment 392534


Oh that first picture.... Ickle baby Toppy is the cutest!


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> Hope you didn't need a tinkle Charity


If she didn't I bet she does now... I think you've made me need to go! :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Haven't been able to move for the last couple of hours
> 
> View attachment 392533
> 
> 
> View attachment 392534


Oh, I think my heart just melted . What I would give for Moo to do that. Ahhh!


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Hope you didn't need a tinkle Charity


Not tonight but some nights


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> Oh, I think my heart just melted . What I would give for Moo to do that. Ahhh!


Me too, Cully. Me too.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> My little princess named Kitty. Sleeping on the TV room couch this morning before I left for work.


Love her. What a little angel. :Angelic



SbanR said:


> Hope you didn't need a tinkle Charity


LOL! :Cat


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Haven't been able to move for the last couple of hours
> 
> View attachment 392533
> 
> 
> View attachment 392534


Aww soppy Toppy, you are just too adorable :Kiss:Kiss
I wish we had a 'love' button on here xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> View attachment 392537
> View attachment 392538
> View attachment 392539


Oh Ollie you are just gorgeous, such a magnificent tail you have there xx


----------



## MaggieDemi

ebonycat said:


> I wish we had a 'love' button on here xx


We need a heart emoji.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Wet or dry ?


----------



## Tawny75

Apparently the foam being produced by the whitening sachet when washing the net curtains is just fascinating!


----------



## ewelsh

TriTri said:


> Thanks Charity. I've just had a call to say I can collect him 6.45. Poor Max. I hope his teeth are nice & clean now


How is Max today @TriTri? X


----------



## Joy84

Sunbathing


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> How is Max today @TriTri? X


Good morning ewelsh. Max looks a lot better thanks, more bright eyed and bushy tailed. Eyes definitely look better and back to normal. He pinched my pillow last night to sleep on, bless him. Max wants to go out, but can't yet, so I've opened some windows about an inch, with two locks on, as we don't want to see his Mr Houdini act again. We did miss him. How are Jack & Henry Biggles today?


----------



## Cully

Why is it jobs which should take minutes, like stripping the bed....... 
















Take hours when you have help???


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Why is it jobs which should take minutes, like stripping the bed.......
> View attachment 392595
> 
> View attachment 392596
> 
> Take hours when you have help???


Looks like quality control to me. Or looking for a lost toy? Maybe one that is at the bottom of the basket you recently cruelly filled with Moo's toys?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Quick Saturday morning loaf/tea cosy!









(I think she has a little scratch in her nose)










Hannah


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Looks like quality control to me. Or looking for a lost toy? Maybe one that is at the bottom of the basket you recently cruelly filled with Moo's toys?


We did find an errant toy mouse, oh, and a few Dreamies that had managed to escape


----------



## Summercat

@TriTri 
Glad Max is feeling bright today

Jack and Biggles are good, they helped OH replace the water filter and were rewarded with some treats:Cat. No pics from today to share yet,


----------



## Charity

Tawny75 said:


> Apparently the foam being produced by the whitening sachet when washing the net curtains is just fascinating!
> 
> View attachment 392582


That's so funny, wonder what they think?



TriTri said:


> Good morning ewelsh. Max looks a lot better thanks, more bright eyed and bushy tailed. Eyes definitely look better and back to normal. He pinched my pillow last night to sleep on, bless him. Max wants to go out, but can't yet, so I've opened some windows about an inch, with two locks on, as we don't want to see his Mr Houdini act again. We did miss him. How are Jack & Henry Biggles today?


Glad Max is feeling better today @TriTri, hope he didn't attack anyone at the vets


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> That's so funny, wonder what they think?
> 
> Glad Max is feeling better today @TriTri, hope he didn't attack anyone at the vets


Thank you. They "said" he was good. I hope you & yours get to enjoy your new garden soon. :Cat:Cat


----------



## Charity

Having been confined indoors most of the week, the cats are having a rollicking time in the garden this afternoon. There's a hellish cold wind blowing so they are rushing about with that mad look in their eyes.

Bunty enjoying her favourite spot on the shed roof and Toppy's just messing about as usual


----------



## TriTri

Thumbs up, or paws up, should I say! Looks like a seal of approval from both. Very nice. I would love to dive into the photo and grab them for a cuddle!


----------



## ChaosCat

On the wardrobe


----------



## Cully

@Charity -Bunty and Toppy don't seem to mind the wind then? Moo flatly refuses to go out today since a big gust of wind got up her tail this morning. She's spent most of the day sitting looking out of the window and demanding I change the weather for her.
And now she's curled up 'pretending' to be asleep with her bum on top of the TV remote so I can't change channels. What did *I* do?


----------



## Summercat

Little guy is growing up


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Little guy is growing up
> View attachment 392638


That's an impressively long tail on gorgeous Jack!


----------



## SbanR

I was just admiring Jack's tail as well


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @Charity -Bunty and Toppy don't seem to mind the wind then? Moo flatly refuses to go out today since a big gust of wind got up her tail this morning. She's spent most of the day sitting looking out of the window and demanding I change the weather for her.
> And now she's curled up 'pretending' to be asleep with her bum on top of the TV remote so I can't change channels. What did *I* do?
> View attachment 392621


Moo is far more sensible than Bunty and Toppy. They see the wind as a huge game. They rush about like loonies and when there's a big gust up their backsides they rush indoors, then two minutes later off they go out for the next round.:Jawdrop


----------



## Tawny75

All the nice girls love their teddy. Lily is going through a maternal phase tonight!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Moo is far more sensible than Bunty and Toppy. They see the wind as a huge game. They rush about like loonies and when there's a big gust up their backsides they rush indoors, then two minutes later off they go out for the next round.:Jawdrop


That sounds so like Moo, I think today must have been extra gusty and it had been raining earlier.
When she starts zooming in and out like B and T, I just say "she's off on one"! It's so funny as she zooms to the end of the hall and waits, wide eyed, for the wind to chase her. Then when it doesn't, she goes back out to see where it's gone lol 
Funny, loveable little creatures.:Cat


----------



## Jesthar

Its safe to say that this is NOT the hair I was planning on washing...


----------



## lymorelynn

A sleepy heap of big kitties. Abel Mogwitch, Mews Havisham and Ebemeezer Scrooge with mum


----------



## TriTri

Summercat said:


> Tessy has a very pretty pattern @TriTri


Thank you! She is very beautiful, inside and out ❤


----------



## TriTri

Summercat said:


> Little guy is growing up
> View attachment 392638


Jack is growing fast, yet still looks very young.


----------



## TriTri

lymorelynn said:


> A sleepy heap of big kitties. Abel Mogwitch, Mews Havisham and Ebemeezer Scrooge with mum
> View attachment 392660


Are they easy to tell apart?


----------



## jasperthecat

Whatever is it????









We went to view my daughter's kittens today and had a little play with them. This little lady was absolutely fascinated by the bird scarer light and chased around after it like lunatic


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## lymorelynn

TriTri said:


> Are they easy to tell apart?


Yes, they are now but I keep their collars on so their slaves know which is theirs :Cat


----------



## Summercat

Jack's tail does seem long, is it typical in adolescent kittens? I noticed it from about four months.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lymorelynn said:


> A sleepy heap of big kitties. Abel Mogwitch, Mews Havisham and Ebemeezer Scrooge with mum
> View attachment 392660


Haven't they grown 

When do they go to their homes ?


----------



## ewelsh

TriTri said:


> Good morning ewelsh. Max looks a lot better thanks, more bright eyed and bushy tailed. Eyes definitely look better and back to normal. He pinched my pillow last night to sleep on, bless him. Max wants to go out, but can't yet, so I've opened some windows about an inch, with two locks on, as we don't want to see his Mr Houdini act again. We did miss him. How are Jack & Henry Biggles today?


I am glad he is over his traumatic time, sounds to be back to his normal self already. 



Charity said:


> Having been confined indoors most of the week, the cats are having a rollicking time in the garden this afternoon. There's a hellish cold wind blowing so they are rushing about with that mad look in their eyes.
> 
> Bunty enjoying her favourite spot on the shed roof and Toppy's just messing about as usual
> View attachment 392613
> 
> 
> View attachment 392614


@Charity great photos, loving your new smart garden


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Having been confined indoors most of the week, the cats are having a rollicking time in the garden this afternoon. There's a hellish cold wind blowing so they are rushing about with that mad look in their eyes.
> 
> Bunty enjoying her favourite spot on the shed roof and Toppy's just messing about as usual
> View attachment 392613
> 
> 
> View attachment 392614


Loving the cat on patrol sign - it's fab!!

The garden looks great too!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Bertie'sMum said:


> Haven't they grown
> 
> When do they go to their homes ?


A couple of weeks but Tiny Tim will be staying for a bit longer as his 'mum' is going on holiday and he's staying until she gets back


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lymorelynn said:


> A couple of weeks but Tiny Tim will be staying for a bit longer as his 'mum' is going on holiday and he's staying until she gets back


he'll enjoy having Coco all to himself then !


----------



## Britt

SbanR said:


> I was just admiring Jack's tail as well


So was I.

We had a visitor last night.


----------



## SbanR

Britt said:


> So was I.
> 
> We had a visitor last night.


Oooh, she's pretty. Is she a stray or does she have a home?


----------



## Charity

It's so lovely and quiet when everyone's asleep. In the red corner, in a sunny spot in the spare room where its peaceful










and in the blue corner


----------



## SbanR

Jessie's happy the rain stopped ( briefly!!) and she could go out and play


----------



## Summercat

Hello beautiful Jessie, you look quite high up


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Jessie's happy the rain stopped ( briefly!!) and she could go out and play
> 
> View attachment 392778
> View attachment 392779


She looks like she is having a great time. I'm hoping one day Tessy-52-Shoes will be climbing trees again.


----------



## TriTri

Britt said:


> So was I.
> 
> We had a visitor last night.


Looks a bit like the lovely cat Viv recently trapped for homing.


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> I am glad he is over his traumatic time, sounds to be back to his normal self already.
> 
> @Charity great photos, loving your new smart garden


Thank you very much @ewelsh :Cat


----------



## Cully

I knew it would happen. My new bed base has sliding drawers which a certain someone has learnt how to open.
Now, with a cushion added, this is her 7th regular sleeping place since getting bored with Narnia.
















Let's see how long this one lasts.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> I knew it would happen. My new bed base has sliding drawers which a certain someone has learnt how to open.
> Now, with a cushion added, this is her 7th regular sleeping place since getting bored with Narnia.
> View attachment 392781
> 
> View attachment 392782
> 
> Let's see how long this one lasts.


Lucky Moo. If you need her to shift, just remember the one about the cow in the way....
Q. "What do you say to a cow in the way?"
A. "Moooo.....ve"

Sorry, that's the best I could come up with. Anyone else?


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Lucky Moo. If you need her to shift, just remember the one about the cow in the way....
> Q. "What do you say to a cow in the way?"
> A. "Moooo.....ve"
> 
> Sorry, that's the best I could come up with. Anyone else?[/QUOTE
> Ha ha very funny!
> TBH I really don't mind if she wants to set up camp in there. My only concern would be if she used it for a toilet!!!. Fingers crossed I don't think there's much chance of that as she goes outside and also has 24/7 access to her litter tray.
> She'll get fed up in a few weeks and sleep somewhere else. She's got about 8 beds she uses in rotation lol


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Well, after my 9 or 10 naps today, I am almost ready for my main snooze" thought Jiggs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! A boy after Oscar's heart, there Jiggs  Happy snoozing!


----------



## huckybuck

Had a scare today as the naughty frenzy got wrapped around Little H and was attacking him!!!

To try to escape he ran like a mad thing around the house crashing into everything (thank heavens for quake putty or I would be 2 x £120 ceramic lamps down).

Anyhow once trapped, caught and untangled and no blood thank goodness we did a bit of brushing to calm down and then distraction with treats.

Someone will be sore and bruised tomorrow I suspect!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Heathcliff! You mustn't get yourself in such a pickle, you've already had a funny week with your naughty hairball. 

Glad he's OK, HB.


----------



## TriTri

huckybuck said:


> Had a scare today as the naughty frenzy got wrapped around Little H and was attacking him!!!
> 
> To try to escape he ran like a mad thing around the house crashing into everything (thank heavens for quake putty or I would be 2 x £120 ceramic lamps down).
> 
> Anyhow once trapped, caught and untangled and no blood thank goodness we did a bit of brushing to calm down and then distraction with treats.
> 
> Someone will be sore and bruised tomorrow I suspect!
> 
> View attachment 392794
> View attachment 392795


Poor Little H


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

@huckybuck Oh poor Little H, what happened? A bit of over enthusiastic play? We'll have no more of that 'cos your slaves bank balance won't stand it.:Banghead


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy from the last hour


----------



## ewelsh

What a life!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> What a life!
> 
> View attachment 392898
> 
> 
> View attachment 392897


Someone's missing


----------



## ewelsh

Loulou never sleeps anywhere near the minions!


----------



## dustydiamond1

ewelsh said:


> What a life!
> 
> View attachment 392898
> 
> 
> View attachment 392897


Oh those poor kitty cats working so hard to keep the sofa from floating away
It's a tough job but someone got to do it:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

The monsters are being very noisy with their machinery today. Bunty's being very brave and is sitting mostly on top of the bed rather than under it but she won't relax and go to sleep as she has to remain on high alert at all times. Been giving her a little TLC.




























Last night Toppy wanted to know what I was saying about him on CC.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> What a life!
> 
> View attachment 392898
> 
> 
> View attachment 392897


Sleeping Lottie!? You should be out there decimating the mouse population. Your mum's been complaining her gardens over run


----------



## SbanR

Hunting insects
















Going to catch that crow






















That crow had us running round 2 fields!


----------



## Summercat

Nice you had a bit of sun, @SbanR 
We are overcast today and still snow on the ground in spots but the sidewalks are clear.


----------



## Summercat

Biggles having a bit of fun


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Oneinamillion

"I am feeling a bit cheeky this evening" Thought Jiggs:Cat


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> The monsters are being very noisy with their machinery today. Bunty's being very brave and is sitting mostly on top of the bed rather than under it but she won't relax and go to sleep as she has to remain on high alert at all times. Been giving her a little TLC.
> 
> View attachment 392909
> 
> 
> View attachment 392910
> 
> 
> View attachment 392911
> 
> 
> Last night Toppy wanted to know what I was saying about him on CC.
> 
> View attachment 392912


Maybe he's thinking you need to change your privacy settings.


----------



## Summercat

@MissyfromMice 
That photo is one for framing, the colors are perfect with Missy.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 393011


Love it when they've got their heads on upside down. Sweet!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Summercat said:


> @MissyfromMice
> That photo is one for framing, the colors are perfect with Missy.


Thanks, @Summercat


----------



## huckybuck

Who are you calling a "princess" ???


----------



## huckybuck

Too close for comfort!


----------



## LJC675

Mummy haz washed all her woolly socks, I iz in charge of making sure none of them gets lost.









But itz very hard work, I iz sleepy, sock duty iz tuff


----------



## MissyfromMice

Inspector Missy


----------



## Summercat

We have snow


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oneinamillion said:


> "I am feeling a bit cheeky this evening" Thought Jiggs:Cat
> View attachment 392970


don't you just love it when they 'forget' to put their tongue away


----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 393003


Beautiful photo



Charity said:


> View attachment 393011


Soppy Toppy Trotter  hows the landscaping going?



huckybuck said:


> View attachment 393096
> View attachment 393097
> View attachment 393098
> 
> 
> Who are you calling a "princess" ???


She makes me laugh with her facial expressions, I haven't seen Gwacie for a while!



LJC675 said:


> Mummy haz washed all her woolly socks, I iz in charge of making sure none of them gets lost.
> View attachment 393128
> 
> 
> But itz very hard work, I iz sleepy, sock duty iz tuff
> 
> View attachment 393129


I love this!



Summercat said:


> We have snow
> View attachment 393136


Good grief snow! It's a beautiful day here, I walked the dogs this morning with no hat gloves scarf, it's glorious! I hope your snow doesn't last long, unless you like it! :Bored


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Beautiful photo
> 
> Soppy Toppy Trotter  hows the landscaping going?


Having a lovely morning....not! They are using a kango hammer to chop up concrete blocks and it is so noisy. I bet the neighbours are sick of us. Hopefully, only one more day to go. Funny thing is, Bunty seems to have got used to the fact they are here and, since yesterday, she has come out of hiding. This morning she and Toppy are fast asleep in their tower beds with the men working right outside the window. This is the bravest she has been EVERRR! There's nowt so queer as cats. I will PM you some photos shortly.


----------



## Summercat

@ewelsh 
Yep! We will have snow on and off, likely through March


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 393096
> View attachment 393097
> View attachment 393098
> 
> 
> Who are you calling a "princess" ???


Three beautiful photos, love the second particularly


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Having a lovely morning....not! They are using a kango hammer to chop up concrete blocks and it is so noisy. I bet the neighbours are sick of us. Hopefully, only one more day to go. Funny thing is, Bunty seems to have got used to the fact they are here and, since yesterday, she has come out of hiding. This morning she and Toppy are fast asleep in their tower beds with the men working right outside the window. This is the bravest she has been EVERRR! There's nowt so queer as cats. I will PM you some photos shortly.
> 
> View attachment 393154


Wow that must be noisy but it's not forever, I bet you can't wait for it to finish. Bunty is being brave, she's realised that there is no threat. Funny enough Lottie who hates people visting and normally hides, settled after a few days with our builders.

It will all be worth it x


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie kneading my arm










Bonny at sunset


----------



## Charity

Bunty got a bit of a shock this afternoon. I opened the kitchen window and Toppy sat on the window cill waiting to go out in his pen. The gardener saw him and started talking to him. Bunty thought the men had gone and obviously didn't hear his voice because she came bounding up onto the window cill expecting to jump out into the pen when she suddenly spied him just as he saw her and started to say hallo to her. You could almost see her think "yikes, he's still here" and she immediately turned tail and ran off. Here they are in the garden early this morning.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Bunty got a bit of a shock this afternoon. I opened the kitchen window and Toppy sat on the window cill waiting to go out in his pen. The gardener saw him and started talking to him. Bunty thought the men had gone and obviously didn't hear his voice because she came bounding up onto the window cill expecting to jump out into the pen when she suddenly spied him just as he saw her and started to say hallo to her. You could almost see her think "yikes, he's still here" and she immediately turned tail and ran off. Here they are in the garden early this morning.
> 
> View attachment 393203
> 
> 
> View attachment 393204


 Aaaahh! Bless! Bunty's coping remarkable well considering all these strange goings on in "her" garden!! Just one more day!! Well done Bunty sweetheart and Toppy looks his normal relaxed gorgeous self taking it all in his stride!x


----------



## Cully

Toppy's doing a great job of keeping Bunty calmer when all around her strange people keep appearing. They make a good team I think.


----------



## huckybuck

What is he staring at???


----------



## Joy84

Anyone seen Phoebe?


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> Anyone seen Phoebe?
> View attachment 393215


Er......in the crows nest?


----------



## Cully

Our local cat-friendly doggy is outside for his last comfort trip of the evening. A sweet natured chap who wouldn't hurt a flea.








Moo is lying on the back of my chair staring at him, not believing his good reputation one bit. 
Don't reckon his chances much if he tried to say hello.:Nailbiting


----------



## Donnaev

Who hid the remote?


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy watching sundown.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> What is he staring at???
> 
> View attachment 393214


I spy a pigeon methinks


----------



## SbanR

Early morning climb


----------



## ewelsh

Good grief @SbanR what time are you up in the mornings? X

Are you safe out alone at that time?

Beautiful photo of Ollie by the way x


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I spy a pigeon methinks


Oh yes, a big plump one by the look of it.igeon


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Good grief @SbanR what time are you up in the mornings? X
> 
> Are you safe out alone at that time?
> 
> Beautiful photo of Ollie by the way x


We go out 6.30/7am, depending on when I/they wake up. It'll very likely be much earlier come the summer
Unfortunately Ollie has turned into a rather nervous youngster so going out early n at night means he can still enjoy himself


----------



## Charity

The monsters have finished and gone....hooray! We are happy honestly even if we don't look it.


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> We go out 6.30/7am, depending on when I/they wake up. It'll very likely be much earlier come the summer
> Unfortunately Ollie has turned into a rather nervous youngster so going out early n at night means he can still enjoy himself


It's sad Ollie has become more nervous, I can understand why you go out earlier. I'm concerned about you, do you have an alarm or something? I have a spare one if you would like it. PM me if you do xx



Charity said:


> The monsters have finished and gone....hooray! We are happy honestly even if we don't look it.
> 
> View attachment 393309


Whooopppeeeeee congratulations you now have a very smart new garden for the spring and summer


----------



## Tawny75

My happy helper is back on parade...


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Well, one result out of tonight's meal is I get to play with the best part of it! The box!!! I love boxes so much!!:Cat" Thought Jiggs









So, as I was posting this, Jiggs started to load the box up with his toys. Bless


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're so tidy Jiggs  What a good boy.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> It's sad Ollie has become more nervous, I can understand why you go out earlier. I'm concerned about you, do you have an alarm or something? I have a spare one if you would like it. PM me if you do xx
> 
> Whooopppeeeeee congratulations you now have a very smart new garden for the spring and summer


Thank you for your kind offer ewelsh


----------



## huckybuck

They love their bed!!!!


----------



## SbanR

It was quiet this evening


----------



## huckybuck

Little H the romantic Valentine...

















Wreck the Roses!!!!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Lap cat.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> The monsters have finished and gone....hooray! We are happy honestly even if we don't look it.
> 
> View attachment 393309


I'm very familiar with the look Bunty is modelling . When Moo wears the look it says 'I'm gonna rip your face off'. 
I'm glad all the upheaval is over and things can get back to normal.


----------



## Cully

I bought this cat bed back in October thinking Moo would appreciate a nice warm place to do her daily sentry duty from on the window sill.
She used it once and since then has completely ignored it.
I'm sick of tripping over it and in frustration dumped it on the seat of my scooter, just to get it out of my way.
Couldn't find Moo last night until I eventually just glanced at the scooter, and my jaw literally hit the floor!








Fickle or what?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I bought this cat bed back in October thinking Moo would appreciate a nice warm place to do her daily sentry duty from on the window sill.
> She used it once and since then has completely ignored it.
> I'm sick of tripping over it and in frustration dumped it on the seat of my scooter, just to get it out of my way.
> Couldn't find Moo last night until I eventually just glanced at the scooter, and my jaw literally hit the floor!
> View attachment 393379
> 
> Fickle or what?


 Fickle definitely. That's always the answer with a bed they won't use, just move it somewhere else.


----------



## Tawny75

If you are going to chill then where better than the middle of a toy?


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> If you are going to chill then where better than the middle of a toy?
> View attachment 393380


And making sure nobody else gets their paws on it lol.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy and her close friend


----------



## Charity

Enjoying the sun in the cat pen


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Enjoying the sun in the cat pen
> 
> View attachment 393414
> 
> 
> View attachment 393415


And having a little wash by the looks, bless little Toppy ❤


----------



## Jesthar

*purr* What do you mean, "That's not helping"...? *purr*


----------



## LJC675

Well we have a new friend. I think he's a friend, after a bit of initial posturing and some hissing from Kalex they don't seem to mind the new neighbour at all. He's been round a couple of times over the last week, looks very young.

Ginge: Oh hello, anyone home, mind if I pop in?










Suter: Oh it's you again, hmmm, maybe we'll let you, maybe not, I'm having a think, but I'll just have a good old roll around in the flower bed just to tease you a bit:









Kalex & Suter - We iz the welcoming committee, well maybe, depends if we likes you enuff:










A little chase round the garden









Yo dude - come and play:

















Yeah - ok










ooh hang on, got to clean my butt:










Copy cat:


----------



## LJC675

Ginge then started playing with the tree, it's sort of a weeping willow type, he spend a good 10 mins jumping up at the weepy branches, pinging them around:






































And then discovered the 'Bird tree' - ambitious I feel, let's hope he doesn't jump as it's quite a distance between the 2 trees (he didn't):


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yikes Ginge! You're pretty brave there...nice to see you @LJC675


----------



## Charity

He's certainly enjoying himself, your place is kitty heaven, he'll be coming to live with you soon.


----------



## ewelsh

Fabulous photos @LJC675


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I really need a day off nursing Human Daddy....I'm just going to sit in this sunbeam if you don't mind..."


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> Ginge then started playing with the tree, it's sort of a weeping willow type, he spend a good 10 mins jumping up at the weepy branches, pinging them around:
> 
> View attachment 393441
> View attachment 393442
> View attachment 393443
> View attachment 393445
> View attachment 393444
> 
> 
> And then discovered the 'Bird tree' - ambitious I feel, let's hope he doesn't jump as it's quite a distance between the 2 trees (he didn't):
> View attachment 393451
> View attachment 393449


Looks like you will have a returning visitor - your garden is a lot of fun!!

How on earth do you get those feeders up and down from the tree to refil lol?


----------



## jadeh31

When you have salmon for dinner!


----------



## Jaf

Jackie on my lap, then Choccy (with Lori by the fire). Woody, Mash, Ollie and Sausage in the other room. (And yes my dinner is crisps and doughnuts!)


----------



## MissyfromMice

Spring was in the air today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

She really is such a beautiful puss @MissyfromMice


----------



## MissyfromMice

Mrs Funkin said:


> She really is such a beautiful puss @MissyfromMice


Thanks, @Mrs Funkin. She's a sweetie too.


----------



## Joy84

Cully said:


> I bought this cat bed back in October thinking Moo would appreciate a nice warm place to do her daily sentry duty from on the window sill.
> She used it once and since then has completely ignored it.
> I'm sick of tripping over it and in frustration dumped it on the seat of my scooter, just to get it out of my way.
> Couldn't find Moo last night until I eventually just glanced at the scooter, and my jaw literally hit the floor!
> View attachment 393379
> 
> Fickle or what?


Always the way!
Phoebe didn't like her lazy days bed initially, no interest in it whatsoever until one day while hoovering I put it up on the desk and forgot to take it back down. She parked herself in it and would sleep there for hours every day!
New flat, bed is on the floor but still getting it's fair use.


----------



## Joy84

Whoops!
Caught in the act


----------



## ChaosCat

She hasn't used this cave for a year at least.


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny likes a lazy Saturday afternoon, too.


----------



## Charity

What a beautiful girl you are Bonny


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Now I am ready for battle" thought Jiggs.
(Caught making a fort for himself)


----------



## Charity

"There's a world out there I've never seen" says Toppy


----------



## Summercat

Cool cave @ChaosCat 

@Charity 
Jack tells us that everyday now


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> "There's a world out there I've never seen" says Toppy
> 
> View attachment 393571


The grass is NOT always greener sweet boy.


----------



## Cully

Not feeling so good but I had some welcome company under the fleece.








She's never done this before so I felt privileged.


----------



## ChaosCat

Hope 


Cully said:


> Not feeling so good but I had some welcome company under the fleece.
> View attachment 393588
> 
> She's never done this before so I felt privileged.


Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Shrike

Looking like she means business!










Sunny afternoon - even more springlike than last week!









The garlic chives trough needs weeding!
















Beautiful cat, derelict conservatory


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Brooke, you look so soft and gorgeous. I do love those fine, long hairs - and you can see them really clearly in these pictures of you


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, your nice clean duvet was just too tempting...I'm so sorry I got muddy paws and poop on it. I'm so handsome you forgive me though, don't you?"


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, your nice clean duvet was just too tempting...I'm so sorry I got muddy paws and poop on it. I'm so handsome you forgive me though, don't you?"
> 
> View attachment 393606


Oh Oscar!! Who couldn't forgive you looking as handsome and cute as you do! Accidents happen!! Right!? I'm sure all is forgiven already!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely  It was only a dot of poop as he came straight upstairs onto the bed, without grooming first. It's funny, I couldn't ever have imagined saying that a year ago...in fact I'm fairly sure I said, "If we have a cat it won't be allowed on the bed". Heh.


----------



## SuboJvR

All change!

Hubby decided we should reorganise our living/dining room mainly to make our pictures that hang less accessible to naughty paws.

We moved Joey's cat tree to the other side of the room as part of the shuffle. It seems to be a success so far. From this perch, he can see us on the sofa and he can now even see me when I'm cooking in the kitchen 

I hope it makes him happy!
























(Excuse the bin that's knocked over, that's actually Joey's for playing in. He loves jumping in bins  )


----------



## MaggieDemi

Joy84 said:


> Whoops!
> Caught in the act


That's so sweet!


----------



## Belgy67

Mari and Dani are doing good.


----------



## bluecordelia

Hello stranger @Belgy67

Hope you are well


----------



## bluecordelia

Shocking lazy day. I am off to the Big Smoke on Wednesday for a conference. Currently I am trying to think of excuses not to go.


----------



## Belgy67

bluecordelia said:


> Hello stranger @Belgy67
> 
> Hope you are well


I'm doing great but very busy looking after my parents and trying to keep fit X


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Absolutely  It was only a dot of poop as he came straight upstairs onto the bed, without grooming first. It's funny, I couldn't ever have imagined saying that a year ago...in fact I'm fairly sure I said, "If we have a cat it won't be allowed on the bed". Heh.


Oh Oscar you miracle worker!:Hilarious


----------



## SuboJvR

Definitely a good job we went for the XL cat tree 

Joey is a moggy, he's 13 months old now, he was neutered at 4.5 months, and he's a giant lump of a cat


----------



## huckybuck

Joy84 said:


> Whoops!
> Caught in the act
> 
> View attachment 393537


Aww where's the heart emoji??? Love this photo Joy xx


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, your nice clean duvet was just too tempting...I'm so sorry I got muddy paws and poop on it. I'm so handsome you forgive me though, don't you?"
> 
> View attachment 393606


Now if you'd got that lovely CK duvet cover you'd never notice the muddy paw prints or chocolate kisses...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That is true HB  It's much too visible on the Orla...!


----------



## huckybuck

Doing his best Perv!


----------



## Jaf

Mari, Sausage, Ollie, Mash, Choccy and Geri.


----------



## LeArthur

Something tells me Arthur is done with play time


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 393661
> 
> 
> Doing his best Perv!


Oh Little H you're such a handsome boy xx


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> Something tells me Arthur is done with play time
> 
> View attachment 393665


Arthur can I smooch your belly :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Joy84

huckybuck said:


> Aww where's the heart emoji??? Love this photo Joy xx


It's honestly hard to believe that the cat that comes under the duvet for morning snuggles and kisses is the same cat that is almost impossible to pick up (and god forbid pack in a carrier) without the fear of losing a limb or four


----------



## MissyfromMice

Nail scratching and bird watching


----------



## Joy84

MissyfromMice said:


> Nail scratching and bird watching
> 
> View attachment 393702


She's such a beauty!
You could drown in those eyes :Cat


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> Looks like you will have a returning visitor - your garden is a lot of fun!!
> 
> How on earth do you get those feeders up and down from the tree to refil lol?


I think I've got rather an excessive amount, and don't have any free branches left. But it does regularly get so full of birds and K&S love it, they spend ages watching cat TV. I have a set of step ladders stashed at the side of the shed and luckily because there are so many feeders I only have to fill them once a week, typically by Sat morning they're all looking nearly empty. Seems to work well, the birds love it K&S love it (and now Ginge too) and with the cat proofing preventing any climbing up the tree we haven't had any incidents so fay (hopefully to continue), Oh and I love seeing the birds too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, thank goodness that human daddy has his appetite back - and so do I! Maybe we are linked? Anyway, I'm just going to sit by the radiator for a bit, before the conservatory warms up enough for me to have a sleep in there. I'm so glad our nurse maid duties are over too, I was getting a bit fed up wearing my rubber gloves and bleaching everything"


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> "There's a world out there I've never seen" says Toppy
> 
> View attachment 393571


NO Toppy, your safe beautiful garden is the only place you need to know, and unfortunately the vets! X



Shrike said:


> Looking like she means business!
> 
> View attachment 393590
> 
> 
> Sunny afternoon - even more springlike than last week!
> View attachment 393591
> 
> 
> The garlic chives trough needs weeding!
> View attachment 393593
> View attachment 393594
> 
> 
> Beautiful cat, derelict conservatory
> View attachment 393595


Brooke is such a beauty



Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, your nice clean duvet was just too tempting...I'm so sorry I got muddy paws and poop on it. I'm so handsome you forgive me though, don't you?"
> 
> View attachment 393606


:Hilarious:Hilarious



Belgy67 said:


> Mari and Dani are doing good.
> 
> View attachment 393628
> View attachment 393629


Hello great to see you and glad Mari and Dani are still gorgeous as ever!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Chocolate pastry, plenty of sunshine and Missy around…
What a wonderful day !!!


----------



## ewelsh

Sounds pretty good to me.


I think Missy prefers the box  was she allowed in it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Human Mother, someone seems to have stripped the bed where Human Daddy and I were sleeping...what's going on? I'll just check out the workmanship of the mattress protector if you don't mind...oh, my eyes are soooo heavy"

Human Mother's Note: I think the furry boy is trying to make extra work for me. Clean protector now covered in cat hair. I guess at least it's not poop again...!


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> Sounds pretty good to me.
> I think Missy prefers the box  was she allowed in it?


Missy has never been fond of boxes, at least not to sit or hide in. She likes to smell them, though.

The only box Missy went in (that I know of) was this one, but it was because I hid her catnip banana in it.


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Mrs Funkin i like your bunting


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Willow_Warren - my friend's daughter made it for me. She made me two sets, one of which I personalised for a very special forum clowder...


----------



## Jaf

Lori being The Sphinx, and sis Geri.


----------



## lymorelynn

Curtain climbers caught in the act


----------



## LeArthur

I'm expecting to see little heads poking out from under the pelmet next!


----------



## LeArthur

I'm expecting to see little heads poking out from under the pelmet next!


----------



## LeArthur

I didn't mean to post twice, temporary internet issues


----------



## Joy84

P is for Phoebe :Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Willow_Warren

lymorelynn said:


> Curtain climbers caught in the act
> View attachment 393812
> 
> View attachment 393813


This is what you teach them in preparation for life with their new slaves  :Writing :Angelic


----------



## SbanR

Joy84 said:


> P is for Phoebe :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 393827


Sweet, elegant Phoebe:Kiss


----------



## lymorelynn

Willow_Warren said:


> This is what you teach them in preparation for life with their new slaves  :Writing :Angelic


I do my best to ensure that they learn proper Meezer behaviour :Cat


----------



## Tawny75

Willow_Warren said:


> This is what you teach them in preparation for life with their new slaves  :Writing :Angelic


Mine have climbed one of my curtains. When we have them closed during the day and the sun shines through them, you can see little pin pricks of light. We choose to see it as a style choice :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Curtain climbers caught in the act
> View attachment 393812
> 
> View attachment 393813


Why do I love this so much :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I'd freak if it were my curtains


----------



## ewelsh

loulou on her way back from stealing the farm cats food.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar says he's here and ready to share his Sheba with you, Loulou  What goodies do the farm cats have, that you don't, I wonder...


----------



## SbanR

Love your chubby face Loulou


----------



## Charity

Lucky Loulou, so much to explore, its beautiful


----------



## Shrike

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar says he's here and ready to share his Sheba with you, Loulou  What goodies do the farm cats have, that you don't, I wonder...


Probably exactly the same food, but every cat knows food always tastes better if it's stolen.


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny is quite relaxed.


----------



## Charity

What am I doing up here?










Just checking what the neighbours are up to


----------



## slartibartfast

Arthur!!!


----------



## Charity

Birthdays are so very tiring


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh handsome Arthur, you are too delicious


----------



## Jaf

Lori and Geri had fisticuffs over the rights to my lap. Then settled down together. They're very heavy but just lovely. I remember when the 4 of them (Choccy and Jackie too) would be on my lap. Ahhh.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar says he's here and ready to share his Sheba with you, Loulou  What goodies do the farm cats have, that you don't, I wonder...


I'm on my way Oscar and I will eat what you leave, spit out or even regurgitate, I love food, just pop your bow tie on for me.

They have exactly the same as Loulou but she is so greedy! 



SbanR said:


> Love your chubby face Loulou


Loulou has chubby everything! 



Charity said:


> Lucky Loulou, so much to explore, its beautiful


This is the furthest Loulou has been since October, spring must be in the air :Happy



Shrike said:


> Probably exactly the same food, but every cat knows food always tastes better if it's stolen.


You know cats so well @Shrike


----------



## Shane Kent

Molly sleeping in the TV room.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"A quick wash, before a busy afternoon sleeping" thought Jiggs


----------



## Charity

Aren't black cats beautiful


----------



## MissyfromMice

Shane Kent said:


> Molly sleeping in the TV room.
> 
> View attachment 393973


She's adorable, @Shane Kent !


----------



## SbanR

Chilling










What!?


----------



## MissyfromMice

_In dubio._


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR
So cute!


----------



## Charity

Last night someone watched the sun set


----------



## Tawny75

I was worried about the cats walking across the top of my cooker after I had turned the hob off, so a friend of mine suggested putting a pan of cold water on. This has worked beautifully and is now the best toy in the kitchen as well as a new water bowl.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Chilling
> 
> View attachment 393978
> 
> 
> What!?
> View attachment 393979


Hi Jessie  I'm wondering what biscuit you smell of, you beautiful ball of fluff.


----------



## SbanR

Jessie's happy you think her beautiful Mrs F.
At times she smells of a nice malt biscuit; but I've just gone to have a sniff to confirm, and she's currently a plain bisc - Marie?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar often smells of Rich Tea biccies (I was going to say Morning Coffee and it reminded me that I don’t think they make them any longer and I used to love them always had them at my Great Nanny’s house when I was very small). 

You are very welcome Jessie


----------



## Charity

Toppy tells good jokes


----------



## immum

Milo is most definitely not amused!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Have you got cold pawsies, Milo?


----------



## SbanR

Oh poor Milo. No wonder he's not amused. You've unbalanced him; what about the rear paws?


----------



## Charity

immum said:


> Milo is most definitely not amused!
> View attachment 394041


Oh Milo, from your expression, if you're like my Toppy, being a boy, you hate pink!


----------



## immum

Charity said:


> Oh Milo, from your expression, if you're like my Toppy, being a boy, you hate pink!


I'm not sure the colour is the problem exactly, he always sleeps on my pink dressing gown, but the indignity of it!


----------



## LJC675

As some of you may have seen on another thread. I've treated myself to a Roomba, he's called Roger and arrived last Thursday. S&K are intrigued, 1st run it was 'what the flip is that!!!' but they're doing really well. Whenever he starts up they like to come and watch him going round and find it especially fascinating when he goes under the couch and then pops out again. They're both starting to get all 'tough' and they'll now just sit on the floor as he hoovers on past and only move if he looks like he's actually going to bump into them. Roger's brilliant!!! here's a little vid of a few shots I took of the girls:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Brilliant @LJC675 - but I neeeeeeeeed more close ups of K&S, I miss their sweet little faces. Please


----------



## Bertie'sMum

LJC675 said:


> As some of you may have seen on another thread. I've treated myself to a Roomba, he's called Roger and arrived last Thursday. S&K are intrigued, 1st run it was 'what the flip is that!!!' but they're doing really well. Whenever he starts up they like to come and watch him going round and find it especially fascinating when he goes under the couch and then pops out again. They're both starting to get all 'tough' and they'll now just sit on the floor as he hoovers on past and only move if he looks like he's actually going to bump into them. Roger's brilliant!!! here's a little vid of a few shots I took of the girls:


apart from giving K&S something new to watch is it very effective at cleaning ????


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> Brilliant @LJC675 - but I neeeeeeeeed more close ups of K&S, I miss their sweet little faces. Please


OK, just for you, went and found Suter, Kalex is out watching birds. I told her it was your fault that she had to have her piccy taken


----------



## LJC675

Bertie'sMum said:


> apart from giving K&S something new to watch is it very effective at cleaning ????


Yes it's really good. It does carpet and floors well, I think it works well as a 'maintenance' hoover, I don't think it would replace a big hoover if your carpets are really bad, picks up cat hair well. You can schedule it to clean when you want, I had it set to start at 1am the other day and we didn't hear it at all upstairs in the bedroom, so you could set it to clean every night so you come down to a clean house in the morning. It obviously doesn't do stairs, so if you've got stairs then just take it up and press the go button. It also returns to it's base (if it's on the same level i.e. you haven't taken it upstairs) when it's finished its cleaning job or it's battery is low, it can clean for 90 mins on one charge, so I've not had it run out in the middle of a job yet.

It also works with Alexa (and the google version) so you can just say, Alexa tell Roomba to start cleaning and off he goes, can also send it off remotely via an app if you fancy.

I think it does a really good job, only thing you have to do is empty the bin, I do this after each job, takes about 5 seconds. They do make one that's self emptying, but that's lots of money (and I sadly quite like seeing how much stuff he's hoovered up each time)


----------



## SbanR

I look forward to a vid of Roger at work, with one of the girls perched on top


----------



## ewelsh

I love that video, K&S will soon be sat on top


I would love one, but I’d give it 3 mins before it was killed.


----------



## Paddypaws

What ya got there mum? Looks tasty








Oh yeah, butter tastes yummy


----------



## Summercat

Nice to see Hubble @Paddypaws, he should go on the whisker thread


----------



## Summercat

Having a rest


----------



## huckybuck

Traitor in the family!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> I was worried about the cats walking across the top of my cooker after I had turned the hob off, so a friend of mine suggested putting a pan of cold water on. This has worked beautifully and is now the best toy in the kitchen as well as a new water bowl.
> View attachment 394023


Sounds like your friend might be a CCL rofl!!!

Glad it worked!


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> As some of you may have seen on another thread. I've treated myself to a Roomba, he's called Roger and arrived last Thursday. S&K are intrigued, 1st run it was 'what the flip is that!!!' but they're doing really well. Whenever he starts up they like to come and watch him going round and find it especially fascinating when he goes under the couch and then pops out again. They're both starting to get all 'tough' and they'll now just sit on the floor as he hoovers on past and only move if he looks like he's actually going to bump into them. Roger's brilliant!!! here's a little vid of a few shots I took of the girls:


How have I missed this!!!

Gosh I love a robot vac lol!!

I do think they are somehow much more cat friendly than uprights - ours is a Bot vac and quite noisy on the kitchen floor but the HBs can happily let it vac around them.

Not quite at the stage of having a ride but Huck will sit on it lol!!










What made you decide on the Roomba over other makes (as I bet you did your homework lol)?

My only gripe with the botvac is that it occasionally gets stuck under the sofa, and has marked my skirting where it's turned around in the same place. It also shouts a fair bit (empty my bin, clean my brush, I need re charging)

I've never been brave enough to try it at the top of the stairs without the threshold strips down yet but it must have a sensor so that works out it could fall so will have to be brave and take the plunge so to speak.

Are you happy with the pick up of Roger and his speed/area coverage?


----------



## Oneinamillion

"It's a crazy, crazy, crazy, crazy nights" sung Jiggs while doing his best impression of the band Kiss.


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> How have I missed this!!!
> 
> Gosh I love a robot vac lol!!
> 
> I do think they are somehow much more cat friendly than uprights - ours is a Bot vac and quite noisy on the kitchen floor but the HBs can happily let it vac around them.
> 
> Not quite at the stage of having a ride but Huck will sit on it lol!!
> 
> View attachment 394084
> 
> 
> What made you decide on the Roomba over other makes (as I bet you did your homework lol)?
> 
> My only gripe with the botvac is that it occasionally gets stuck under the sofa, and has marked my skirting where it's turned around in the same place. It also shouts a fair bit (empty my bin, clean my brush, I need re charging)
> 
> I've never been brave enough to try it at the top of the stairs without the threshold strips down yet but it must have a sensor so that works out it could fall so will have to be brave and take the plunge so to speak.
> 
> Are you happy with the pick up of Roger and his speed/area coverage?


Oooh lots of questions 

I went for a Roomba mainly on reputation and lots of good reviews, also I had one years ago and it was really good then, worked well and lasted for years. It eventually died when I moved into a house with brand new carpets, lots of new carpet fluff coming off them and the brushes kept getting clogged, had to clean them all the time etc. I've been wanting one again for ages, but not enough to desperately splurge out and get one, so I was all good and set up a little savings account last year and did a direct debit to it. At the start of this year I'd saved just over £500 and was pleased to see that iRobot (Roomba makers) had released 2 new models.

I went for the E5 which is mid range (he was £429), but has most of the features of the previous high range specs, the brushes have changed now, so they are rubber roller type things, they're anti tangle and developed for pet hair, so shouldn't give me the old problem that I had with the clogging brushes on my old one (which was brilliant, just a bit high maintenance). It also has hepa filters and a washable waste collection bin, which is nice. He returns to base to charge, can be scheduled etc. He has 5 times more suction than the previous model.

I didn't go for the highest range i7 or i7 plus, the i7 is basically the same, think it has a bit more suction (but Roger seems great for me) the main difference is the i7 has a posh navigation system, so it will map your rooms then hoovers round in organised straight lines, you can also block areas on the app etc, it also has recharge and resume, so if you have a huge house and it runs out of battery it will go back, recharge and then complete the cleaning job from where it left off. It actually has a shorter battery time than Roger. Roger is 90 mins and the i7 60 mins. My house isn't huge so I've not had any need for the recharge resume feature. The i7 is about £799 - eek!!

The i7 plus is the same as the i7 but it has the self emptying base, so when it returns to base the base station sucks all the dirt out into a hoover bag which will hold about 30 bin loads so you don't have to empty the robot, just toss the bin bag away every 30 or so cleans. I wasn't so keen on this as I weirdly like seeing how much Roger's collected on his little trip, it takes 5 seconds to empty the bin, plus the bin unit for the i7 is pretty large. it I7 plus is about £1000 I think - double eek!!!

He has a 0.5L bin size, which seems fine, I do empty it after each job though. He will send a message through the app, or Alexa etc if his bin's too full to continue cleaning (not had that yet) and also if he gets stuck. His edge detection is great. I just bung him upstairs and let him do his thing.

Roger did get wedged under the edge of the couch a couple of times, you can either use virtual walls (OK but don't really want to bother with those) I was going to put little bump pads every now and again just under the edge of my couch, but when I turned it over I realised I could wind out the feet a little, I put a couple of metal washers on each one so the washers are between the foot and chair base. The couch now sits about 1cm higher. OH hasn't even noticed and Roger now glides under. If you can't unwind the feet or maybe don't have them you can put some of those pads under the couch / feet. I put some on the SS bed so it was OK on the tile floor, so something similar would work, even if you stack a few.

Blimey, better stop going on now. But overall I do think Roger's brill.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> Traitor in the family!!!
> 
> View attachment 394083


Love the HP pajamas!!


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> Sounds like your friend might be a CCL rofl!!!
> 
> Glad it worked!


I couldn't possibly comment :Hilarious


----------



## Citruspips

Somebody's sleeping in my bed


----------



## Tawny75

Taken from living room catcam - spot the sleeping cats.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie thinks: Home at last, hurry up, cuddle time!


----------



## SuboJvR

Lovely to see Hubble, Joey's brother-from-another-mother again 

Here's some of Joey, he likes to tag me as I go down the stairs - not risky at all...

And he's pleased as punch with his cat tree's new spot.

He's also been very helpful with filing last weekend...


----------



## Jaf

Choccy, Geri and Lori on the sofa with me. Ollie on the floor and Frank in the box on the table (it is not allowed to be moved). Mari, Sausage and Woody on the other sofa.


----------



## Jaf

Watching the end of the chase. Jackie's come for a cuddle.

9 cats in the house!


----------



## Charity

Games in the garden


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity - out of interest, what does Toppy weigh?


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Charity - out of interest, what does Toppy weigh?


Too much according to the specialist vet we saw recently. Then he was 6.5 kg. Wish I knew how to get some off


----------



## Joy84

Primark is a girl's best friend ...
Primark bag is a cat's best friend :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Too much according to the specialist vet we saw recently. Then he was 6.5 kg. Wish I knew how to get some off


Oh bless poor Toppy, having to diet, I fully share his pain. I was asking as he looks so like a little cat that lives around the corner from us - and we were trying to compare him to Oscar and how much he would weigh. Maybe he's been doing some dodgy diet of his own accord, hence the poorly tummy.


----------



## Belgy67

Mari is broken lol


----------



## Summercat

Mari is very pretty @Belgy67


----------



## Summercat

@Joy84 
Waste not want not, she is making good use of the bag


----------



## Belgy67

Summercat said:


> Mari is very pretty @Belgy67


Both my girls are pretty. In the picture above I don't understand how she can be comfortable x


----------



## Summercat

@Belgy67 
Sorry, I don't know your girls very well but am sure they both are, I was just admiring Mari's coat.


----------



## huckybuck

Summercat said:


> @Belgy67
> Sorry, I don't know your girls very well but am sure they both are, I was just admiring Mari's coat.


Oh gosh - do you know Belgy's story?

I forget you might not have been around then...

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/danis-tale-lost-and-found.421884/

You might need to sit down and grab a bottle of wine and box of tissues!!!


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @huckybuck, will give it a read with my breakfast, as going to the land of nod soon.
Xx


----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> Oh gosh - do you know Belgy's story?
> 
> I forget you might not have been around then...
> 
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/danis-tale-lost-and-found.421884/
> 
> You might need to sit down and grab a bottle of wine and box of tissues!!!


Crikey that thread gets you lol


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

I re-read @Belgy67's story last night, it brought back all the weeks of angst everyone went through hoping Dani would come home. We all worried so much with him and it was the most wonderful news when she was found.


----------



## SbanR

Enjoying the fresh morning air


----------



## Summercat

@Belgy67 & @huckybuck 
Lovely story, glad Dani made it home


----------



## ewelsh

Jaf said:


> Choccy, Geri and Lori on the sofa with me. Ollie on the floor and Frank in the box on the table (it is not allowed to be moved). Mari, Sausage and Woody on the other sofa.
> 
> View attachment 394139
> 
> 
> View attachment 394140


Frank :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious



Charity said:


> Games in the garden
> 
> View attachment 394144
> 
> 
> View attachment 394148
> 
> 
> View attachment 394146


Beautiful new garden @Charity, looks like Toppy and Bunty approve 



SbanR said:


> Enjoying the fresh morning air
> 
> View attachment 394196


Ollie what gorgeous eyes you have, never noticed them before!


----------



## Charity

OH has made Toppy his very own private toilet area in the garden as he makes so much mess digging to Australia every time, dirt used to fly onto the patio, the slate chips, everywhere. I think I might paint on the board "Toppy's Toilet".  He's being very good using it and so has Bunty.


----------



## Summercat

Growing up


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> Growing up
> 
> View attachment 394221


Where have our babies gone?


----------



## TriTri

Jaf said:


> Watching the end of the chase. Jackie's come for a cuddle.
> 
> 9 cats in the house!
> 
> View attachment 394142


9 sounds like a good number


----------



## ChaosCat

A tail is very useful when paparazzi are around.









Bonny avoids them by choosing high up places.


----------



## Summercat

@Tawny75 
I know, Jack is so solid, he is a lot heavier than Biggles, despite looking slim.


----------



## Tawny75

Sleeping time for my two


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Bonny is quite relaxed.
> 
> View attachment 393934


Playing air guitar??


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Playing air guitar??


You're right, it definitely looks like that. 
But we aren't metal heads, we're punks.


----------



## Jesthar

Sneaky hooman secretly rubbed Rocket Fuel on the scratching post whilst I was out sunning myself in the garden, and now I can't control myself!


----------



## Charity

Totally relaxed and absolutely fast asleep


----------



## SuboJvR

He just loves being all stretched out!


----------



## huckybuck

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 394301
> 
> 
> View attachment 394302
> 
> 
> View attachment 394303
> 
> 
> He just loves being all stretched out!


He's enormous!!!


----------



## huckybuck

The SS special bed is just the best!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 394301
> 
> 
> View attachment 394302
> 
> 
> View attachment 394303
> 
> 
> He just loves being all stretched out!


Joey you are so tall! Are you cat X giraffe?


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Totally relaxed and absolutely fast asleep
> 
> View attachment 394283
> 
> 
> View attachment 394286


Awww you're just the sweetest, soppy Toppy :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> The SS special bed is just the best!!
> 
> View attachment 394304


Aww Gracie you're so beautiful :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Joey you are so tall! Are you cat X giraffe?


I think so!

I'm honestly amazed how he got so big....!!!


----------



## SuboJvR

This can only end well (please excuse hubby's boots from canoeing)


----------



## Tawny75

Hooman, I have not been unwrapping your packets of tissues at all, how could you possible think it was me, I am innocent I tell you.


----------



## ewelsh

I see no proof! Innocent I say! X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Always innocent! I mean, look at those eyes. I'm with @ewelsh there's no proof


----------



## Shrike

That face could never be guilty of anything! I rest the case for the defence, members of the jury must aquit!


----------



## Charity

Catching up with his old friend Stoney



















Playing hide and seek










and taking the air










then off to create some mischief


----------



## jasperthecat

We've just had a visit from my OH's mum who brought Poocha her dog that she rescued from Sri Lanka. He's a lovely little fella and is getting on fine considering his awful life he once had and when he comes, I always bring him to my study and he sits on the landing and listens to music which I often play for Jasper. I still loop his lead around the door handle for Jasper's safety but really he could reach Jasper at any time if they are on the landing together.

I have always been wary as I could never feel absolutely assured that he wouldn't go for Jasper but they've been so close to each other numerous times and never once has he made any attempt to attack Jasper and today as usual, Jasper came to see what was happening and as you can see, after his usual initial settling down period, Jasper was relaxed enough to doze off to sleep so I don't think anyone can say he's exactly scared of him.
Jasper wisely still keeps his distance but they do get very close at times and nothing has ever happened. In fact if they get to the point of touching noses and sniffing one another, it's Jasper who may very, very occasionally issue a warning in the form of a gentle hiss which is nothing more than a handbag gesture when Poocha who gets a little excited at times whenever he sees Jasper, gets too close too quickly. Poocha only wants to make friends with him but Jasper sees his excited move toward him as a threat which really it isn't but understandable in Jasper's case.

Jasper came to see what was going on and keep an eye on procedures.










Nothing happening by the looks of it...










Might as well go to sleep...definitely nothing happening here...


----------



## SbanR

jasperthecat said:


> We've just had a visit from my OH's mum who brought Poocha her dog that she rescued from Sri Lanka. He's a lovely little fella and is getting on fine considering his awful life he once had and when he comes, I always bring him to my study and he sits on the landing and listens to music which I often play for Jasper. I still loop his lead around the door handle for Jasper's safety but really he could reach Jasper at any time if they are on the landing together.
> 
> I have always been wary as I could never feel absolutely assured that he wouldn't go for Jasper but they've been so close to each other numerous times and never once has he made any attempt to attack Jasper and today as usual, Jasper came to see what was happening and as you can see, after his usual initial settling down period, Jasper was relaxed enough to doze off to sleep so I don't think anyone can say he's exactly scared of him.
> Jasper wisely still keeps his distance but they do get very close at times and nothing has ever happened. In fact if they get to the point of touching noses and sniffing one another, it's Jasper who may very, very occasionally issue a warning in the form of a gentle hiss which is nothing more than a handbag gesture when Poocha who gets a little excited at times whenever he sees Jasper, gets too close too quickly. Poocha only wants to make friends with him but Jasper sees his excited move toward him as a threat which really it isn't but understandable in Jasper's case.
> 
> Jasper came to see what was going on and keep an eye on procedures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing happening by the looks of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well go to sleep...definitely nothing happening here...


I was just thinking of you this morning Jasper and wondering if you're going to have a kitten off your daughter


----------



## ChaosCat

Impossible to withstand!


----------



## SuboJvR

I get the post mum (he doesn't actually get it, just touches it and sniffs it)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 394412
> 
> 
> View attachment 394413
> 
> Impossible to withstand!


Hi Bonnie  Looking scrumptious there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SuboJvR said:


> I get the post mum (he doesn't actually get it, just touches it and sniffs it)
> 
> View attachment 394414


You need to put that boy to work, he has seriously under-utilised skills! What about sending him up a chimney? Earn his keep


----------



## SbanR

Practising his agility


----------



## jasperthecat

SbanR said:


> I was just thinking of you this morning Jasper and wondering if you're going to have a kitten off your daughter


Funny you should mention it, I was only discussing it this evening with my OH but I've just not been able to make up my mind...my daughter has what I think is the ideal kitten for us but I just want to be sure before taking him on. Even my OH who is Jasper-mad agrees that he's a good choice.

He's so friendly with humans but also loves to leap about playing and interacting with his siblings... a proper active male cat and a sort of best of both worlds. 
My OH is away visiting and helping her aging grandmum this weekend who's been ill recently and I was considering bringing him home for a few days when the house would be a little quieter to see how he gets on with Jasper as Jasper is the most important player after the kitten in this situation.
If those two can get along OK which I suspect they would as Jasper is still as playful and entertainment demanding as he was as a kitten then I'm sure the kitten will be fine with us as he's loved coming round us and being stroked when we've visited.
He's a gorgeous looking little fella and if Jasper is happy with a new addition to the household then I think we would have another perfect kitten for us all, just as Jasper was.

How could you not fall in love with this little guy!


----------



## Cully

Come on Mumz, look I gives you my mousey to makes you better


----------



## Trixie1

Cully said:


> Come on Mumz, look I gives you my mousey to makes you better
> View attachment 394420


What a little sweetheart Misty is! So Sorry to hear about your accident! What a shock that must of been! Hope your Ok. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Red dot chasing Missy


----------



## Cully

Trixie1 said:


> What a little sweetheart Misty is! So Sorry to hear about your accident! What a shock that must of been! Hope your Ok. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


Thank you.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola's look-a-like is back in the garden and I took a few photos. Not very good photos and they really show what a mess my garden is in at the moment. There didn't seem to be any aggression between them but Lola won't take her eyes off the other cat. Had to to quickly intervene at one point as the stranger cat was about to come into the house (door wide open to be fair). I got nervous so I called Lola back in, they both really pawed at each other through the glass. Some half hour later Lola is still glued to staring out the locked cat flap and the other cat still in the garden investigating the chickens.

I wish I knew where this cat sane from, seen it a few times now over the last few weeks. Their fluffy back legs look like they need a bit of a groom.





































Really can understand the benefits of cat proofing gardens.

Hannah


----------



## Charity

How weird is that, the visitor looks so much like Lola. There aren't that many cats you see like her. Good job she is being quite welcoming.


----------



## Charity

Looks like a nice day out so Bunty's up and ready to go










but someone else is having a lie in


----------



## Willow_Warren

They really do look quite similar! There are a lot of similarities in their markings. We do live in a quite densely populated cat area, but most cats take one look at Lola and just leave!

She's settled in my lap now


















(So cute, even if I do say so myself)


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Charity i think I'm with Toppy!


----------



## LJC675

I iz in bed and I haz all the toys


----------



## jasperthecat

We'd both be in hot water if my OH saw this pic...
She absolutely dotes on Jasper but disapproves of Jasper licking plates, not to mention me leaving dirty plates in my study instead of putting them in the dishwasher where they belong so both Jasper and I would get the stern look of disapproval for our behaviour.

My OH brought me some porridge for my breakfast to eat while I was in the study but I never took the plate away after I'd finished and a certain little guy who shall remain nameless decided he wanted to check out the taste of porridge too. I know I shouldn't encourage him and it sends out mixed messages when I allow him to get away with things he's not supposed to do but he's such a great little fella with very very few issues and if that's the worst thing he does, I think we are very lucky indeed and I can live with that.

Whenever we eat in other than the kitchen or dining room, Jasper always wants a little taste of what we are having, a tiny amount on the end of our finger will suffice and then he's happy but he won't rest until he's tasted it.


----------



## ewelsh

We won’t tell, enjoy Jasper!


----------



## Summercat

@Willow_Warren 
Both are gorgeous. I wonder if from the same area they are somehow related.


----------



## SbanR

It's nice to meet up with a playmate you haven't seen in a while


----------



## ewelsh

Ollie are you trying to impress your friend with your climbing skills


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Ollie are you trying to impress your friend with your climbing skills


Snowy whizzes right up to the top; hes not hampered by a harness

@Jesthar , Ollie isn't too impressed
( I forgot to put it on him at teatime)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ollie! That is a most non-plussed little face.


----------



## LeArthur

I took a trip to the charity shop, so Arthur has the spare bed back.
























Something tells me his missed it!


----------



## Jesthar

SbanR said:


> Snowy whizzes right up to the top; hes not hampered by a harness
> 
> @Jesthar , Ollie isn't too impressed
> ( I forgot to put it on him at teatime)
> 
> View attachment 394575


Oh dear; if looks could kill!  It was lovely to meet you at the show today, I do hope your other gifts for him were more graciously received!


----------



## SbanR

Jesthar said:


> Oh dear; if looks could kill!  It was lovely to meet you at the show today, I do hope your other gifts for him were more graciously received!


Likewise Jesthar. He was practically climbing into the bag, but I think he was after the packet of air dried fish. He loved that I haven't tried him on the toys yet


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy sniffing my prawn salad.


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey continues to love exploring his cat tree in its new spot. I put one of his favourite snuggle blankets on a lower level and found him kneading away...


----------



## Joy84

Print clash :Hilarious
Tiger & leopard cuddles in bed.


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> Print clash :Hilarious
> Tiger & leopard cuddles in bed.
> 
> View attachment 394633


Oh that's awful, realising someone at a function is wearing the same outfit as you lol.


----------



## Cully

It was so sunny here late afternoon I had to close all the blinds and curtains.
Someone managed to find a sunbeam though.


----------



## jasperthecat

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy sniffing my prawn salad.


If that was Jasper he wouldn't even go near them

He really doesn't like them and doesn't seem to like their smell. We eat them regularly and have tried him with them numerous times but he won't even taste them.


----------



## jasperthecat

SuboJvR said:


> Joey continues to love exploring his cat tree in its new spot. I put one of his favourite snuggle blankets on a lower level and found him kneading away...
> 
> View attachment 394616


That look in a cat's eyes during kneading is so instantly recognisable! 
What I'd like to know is where they go to or what they're thinking when they're kneading? That look in their eyes is as if they are miles ways...Jasper is seemingly in another world when he does his kneading and is in a sort of virtual trance.


----------



## jadeh31

Lazy Sunday morning!


----------



## Willow_Warren

No friends for Lola to play with this morning, but she was shining in the sunshine. (She's sat on top of the bunny run)


----------



## MissyfromMice

jasperthecat said:


> If that was Jasper he wouldn't even go near them
> 
> He really doesn't like them and doesn't seem to like their smell. We eat them regularly and have tried him with them numerous times but he won't even taste them.


Missy doesn't eat prawns either, but she likes to sniff everything. She's a very picky eater


----------



## Charity

We're enjoying the lovely sunshine too..










Wonder what they are secretly talking about?


----------



## SbanR

Ollie's happy the insects are out in force








Where's Jessie?


----------



## jasperthecat

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy doesn't eat prawns either, but she likes to sniff everything. She's a very picky eater


Well she sounds like she could be good friends with Jasper! Picky eater would be an understatement in describing Jasper. He's getting on for 22 months old and he's never once eaten even a single mouthful of wet cat food even though he's had just about every type put in front of him countless times.
He loves raw best minced steak as long as it's fresh and he'll eat a bit of cooked turkey if we've frozen it after it's been cooked and he'll eat most things beef as long as it's not commercially cooked.

My OH is away for a couple of days helping her 90 year old gran as she's been ill recently so I'll be cooking Cottage Pie for my main meal later today and no doubt Jasper will want his share of the minced beef steak before I cook it!

As for sniffing...he has to inspect anything and everything that comes into the house. He can't wait to check out everything when we bring home the weekly shopping and we can only put it away after he's checked it first.


----------



## jasperthecat

Someone in my household appears to have had a tiring morning judging by their laid back state...he always chooses this place when he lies in that position so it must be his favourite.


----------



## MissyfromMice

jasperthecat said:


> As for sniffing...he has to inspect anything and everything that comes into the house. He can't wait to check out everything when we bring home the weekly shopping and we can only put it away after he's checked it first.


Same here... chicken food, bananas, leave, bread, flowers,...


----------



## SuboJvR

Loafey King of the Castle for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Tawny75

It must be a laid back type of morning, Lily feels the same.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SuboJvR said:


> Loafey King of the Castle for @Mrs Funkin
> 
> View attachment 394653


You *are* the King of the Castle, Joey


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Ollie's happy the insects are out in force
> View attachment 394644
> 
> Where's Jessie?
> View attachment 394645


Cripes, Jessie, you're a bit intrepid!


----------



## SuboJvR

I'm being so cute today!










Edited! More cute!


----------



## ChaosCat

This poor piratess has absolutely no proper place for sleeping, nothing in the least soft or comfortable.










Well, I guess I am soft enough to do as another option.


----------



## ChaosCat

SuboJvR said:


> I'm being so cute today!
> 
> View attachment 394656
> 
> 
> Edited! More cute!
> 
> View attachment 394659
> 
> 
> View attachment 394657


Cutest, definitely!


----------



## Belgy67




----------



## LJC675

I haz fallen asleep playing wiv my furry kicker in the sun.


----------



## Quartermass

Treats don't last long.


----------



## Joy84

jasperthecat said:


> If that was Jasper he wouldn't even go near them
> 
> He really doesn't like them and doesn't seem to like their smell. We eat them regularly and have tried him with them numerous times but he won't even taste them.


Phoebe used to like prawns out of a pizza as a kitten but hasn't shown any interest for years.
She loves human food, she will try and grab stuff out of our plates if we don't share, meat, fish, salad leaves ...
But is mightly disappointed if I offer her seafood :Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

Joy84 said:


> prawns out of a pizza


Prawns on a pizza?! :Sour


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Miss Milo


----------



## Joy84

lea247 said:


> Prawns on a pizza?! :Sour


Yes! Seafood pizza with tuna, prawns and anchovies :Smuggrin


----------



## Willow_Warren

Joy84 said:


> Yes! Seafood pizza with tuna, prawns and anchovies :Smuggrin


:Vomit I'm with with kitties, prawns should be left well alone...


----------



## LeArthur

Joy84 said:


> Yes! Seafood pizza with tuna, prawns and anchovies :Smuggrin


I like tuna, but in a pasta bake or with mayo in a sandwich, and I like prawns, but with Marie Rose sauce in a sandwich or salad... On a pizza is just madness! :Wacky

However, I now really fancy a tuna pasta bake...


----------



## LeArthur

Two years ago today, this handsome lad came home.










Happy Gotcha Day Arthur :Kiss


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww, happy Gotcha Day, you lovely little baby battenburg  xx


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> Two years ago today, this handsome lad came home.
> 
> View attachment 394725
> 
> 
> Happy Gotcha Day Arthur :Kiss


Happy Gotcha Day gorgeous boy xx


----------



## TriTri

Happy Gotcha Day Arthur-Baby-Blue-Eyes... amazing blue eyes..... he’s so beautiful


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy at sundown, from a different angle.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy


----------



## ChaosCat

lea247 said:


> Two years ago today, this handsome lad came home.
> 
> View attachment 394725
> 
> 
> Happy Gotcha Day Arthur :Kiss


Hope you had a great Gotcha Day, Arthur!


----------



## dustydiamond1

lea247 said:


> Two years ago today, this handsome lad came home.
> 
> View attachment 394725
> 
> 
> Happy Gotcha Day Arthur :Kiss


What a beautiful boy, Happy Gotcha Day.


----------



## Charity

Belated Happy Gotcha Day beautiful Arthur xx


----------



## ewelsh

Belated wishes beautiful Arthur with the big blue eyes xxxx


----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy at sundown, from a different angle.
> 
> View attachment 394745


Oh Missy what a photo for your mummy to share! :Hilarious You even look good from that angle


----------



## ewelsh

"Come on Mummy, get a wiggle on and get cracking in the garden, Its a beautiful day, I'll help"


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> "Come on Mummy, get a wiggle on and get cracking in the garden, Its a beautiful day, I'll help"
> 
> View attachment 394816
> 
> 
> View attachment 394817


Lottie looks very cute, peeking out of that wheelbarrow, @ewelsh. But she doesn't seem very determined to help you.
Big cats like to sit in wheelbarrows too.


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> Oh Missy what a photo for your mummy to share! :Hilarious You even look good from that angle


I will tell her that she looks good from any angle, but I don't know if she will be pleased with that photo.


----------



## Summercat

@dustydiamond1 
Nice pic and I love the quilt


----------



## ewelsh

@MissyfromMice Lottie loves a ride in my wheel barrow, we move from boarder to boarder weeding then over to the compost heap, she loves it, so does Loulou and two of the dogs, not all at once obviously :Hilarious:Hilarious

That photo was taken at 8.45 a tad too early for me to be gardening!


----------



## Summercat

Biggles having a think


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> "Come on Mummy, get a wiggle on and get cracking in the garden, Its a beautiful day, I'll help"
> 
> View attachment 394816
> 
> 
> View attachment 394817


Lottie, I do think that's being just a little bit lazy


----------



## SuboJvR

I'm working from home today




























It's very productive


----------



## Charity

Busy in the garden


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> I'm working from home today
> 
> View attachment 394841
> 
> 
> View attachment 394842
> 
> 
> View attachment 394843
> 
> 
> It's very productive


Looks like Joey is enjoying the company, bless him.


----------



## Quartermass

Sitting there judging me as I waste my day on the computer.


----------



## TriTri

MissyfromMice said:


> Lottie looks very cute, peeking out of that wheelbarrow, @ewelsh. But she doesn't seem very determined to help you.
> Big cats like to sit in wheelbarrows too.


Wow MissyfromMice, what have you been feeding your cat lately? And don't try "lion" to me, because I'll know when you are a lion to me


----------



## MissyfromMice

TriTri said:


> Wow MissyfromMice, what have you been feeding your cat lately? And don't try "lion" to me, because I'll know when you are a lion to me


Antelope and gnu meat.
I found a role model for Missy to teach her how to handle a wheelbarrow


----------



## SuboJvR

Does my bum look big in this?










(This is on top of a high bookcase behind my chair)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Never, Joey, never! Careful not to get wedged in the box though, like I once did in a ringo/donut water ride in Antigua


----------



## huckybuck

Terrorising the window cleaner!!


----------



## ewelsh

Did the terrorising work?


----------



## Summercat

He looks huge! @huckybuck


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Did the terrorising work?


He chased him round the house trying to catch the squeegee!



Summercat said:


> He looks huge! @huckybuck


I thought that too (I think it's the angle lol though he is pretty long!)


----------



## SbanR

Enjoying the evening sun


----------



## ewelsh

That's a photo to be framed @SbanR


----------



## Jcatbird

Some kitties are feeling a bit lazy today.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

Don't touch my tootsies


----------



## ewelsh

I’m with you Toppy, I dislike my tootsies touched too


----------



## 3moggies

Ivy having fun with her cat tunnel


----------



## immum

Just had a new bed base and mattress delivered. Milo has tested it and it meets with his approval.









When we dismantled the old bed frame, we discovered 45 ear plugs underneath it! Thanks Indie.


----------



## Charity

immum said:


> Just had a new bed base and mattress delivered. Milo has tested it and it meets with his approval.
> View attachment 394951
> 
> 
> When we dismantled the old bed frame, we discovered 45 ear plugs underneath it! Thanks Indie.
> View attachment 394953


:Hilarious:Hilarious Indie aka Squirrel


----------



## ewelsh

45 ear plugs :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

@hhobbs 
Love that expression!


----------



## Cully

You'd think with all this lovely sunshine, flowers blooming and a garden full of creepy crawlies just begging to be investigated, that Misty Moo would be extra busy. 








But no. Apparently hunkered down in the drain is the perfect place to keep an eye on her world.


----------



## Summercat

@Cully, it is the shape, square or rectangle that one can fit nicely in


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh look how lovely and shiny Misty is  How beautiful @Cully what a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Quartermass

He's hidden the mouse under the unit again, so guess who is moving furniture


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh look how lovely and shiny Misty is  How beautiful @Cully what a gorgeous girl.


Thank you Mrs F, she does have a lovely gloss to her. Although you wouldnt have thought so this morning when she came in covered in cobwebs. I think she'd been saying Hi to her spider friends in the Yucca tree.


----------



## Smuge

Get up at once lazy human. I can't brush myself and I am certainly not willing to make my own breakfast










(She was actually just as tired as I was and settled down to sleep on my back for an hour... But that caption isn't as dramatic)

Its a bit annoying when she sleeps like that as I cant turn over.... But it's better than when she falls asleep with her bum literally on top of my face


----------



## Smuge

Madam turned two last week

She has gone from this










To this

















Though we remain very much a multi-cat household


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## huckybuck

He's not allowed rubbish treats (these came free with some wet food) so had put these in a bag for rescue lol!!!


----------



## Tawny75

I had an audience this morning while pegging out the washing...


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely relaxing day.



















And why are you taking a photo of her and not me?


----------



## ewelsh

Great to see Tali normal as every @Smuge


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Lovely relaxing day.
> 
> View attachment 395085
> 
> 
> View attachment 395084
> 
> 
> And why are you taking a photo of her and not me?
> 
> View attachment 395086


The girls are looking lovely and fluffy as always. I suppose Lottie is out chasing Phoebe or something unforgiveable.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, you left me and went to work! Human daddy has been looking after me though and I've got a new mousie friend...what do you mean she's yours? Aren't we sharing? Don't you love me?"


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 395115
> 
> 
> "Oh human mother, you left me and went to work! Human daddy has been looking after me though and I've got a new mousie friend...what do you mean she's yours? Aren't we sharing? Don't you love me?"


Don't forget Oscar, sharing is caring!


----------



## SbanR

Revisiting a few favourite perches


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur had fun watching the birds and sniffing the plants and the solar lights I put out yesterday. He was sniffing that loudly I could hear him! But, he didn't tell me! :Shifty
























This sniffing malarkey is tiring


----------



## Oneinamillion

"I would really love to assist you with clearing up some of my toys, but as you can see, I am now kindly taking over my sofa for a well earned stretch and sleep" thought Jiggs


----------



## Charity

Oscar, that's a darling photo of you. 

_

_


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @lea247 arthur is so cute in his jacket, where it squoooshes his fur, it makes me want to snuggle into it. And sniff him, obv


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @lea247 arthur is so cute in his jacket, where it squoooshes his fur, it makes me want to snuggle into it. And sniff him, obv


My mum says he looks like he's in a straight jacket!


----------



## Tawny75

I am two border rows from finishing this blanket. Severus will miss napping on it while I work.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> You'd think with all this lovely sunshine, flowers blooming and a garden full of creepy crawlies just begging to be investigated, that Misty Moo would be extra busy.
> View attachment 394990
> 
> But no. Apparently hunkered down in the drain is the perfect place to keep an eye on her world.


Misty Moo's coat is looking so shiney! How do you get it so shiney?


----------



## MissyfromMice

Time to go to sleep


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> I am two border rows from finishing this blanket. Severus will miss napping on it while I work.
> View attachment 395152


Love the colours on this one. Sev is allll grown up now


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> Love the colours on this one. Sev is allll grown up now


He certainly is, 2.8kg now a far cry from the 450g scrap we brought home in October.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Misty Moo's coat is looking so shiney! How do you get it so shiney?


Thanks for the compliment, but it's nothing to do with me really, she does it all herself. I think being solid black helps reflect any light or something like that. Wish I knew the answer, I could bottle it lol.


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Traitor in the family!!!
> 
> View attachment 394083


I was extremely honoured to receive his attentions


----------



## 3moggies

Can't get over how cute Ivy looked with her paws folded on top of each other this morning


----------



## SbanR

3moggies said:


> Can't get over how cute Ivy looked with her paws folded on top of each other this morning
> 
> View attachment 395237


Every thing about your Ivy is so adorable


----------



## Jaf

My gas fire has gone out (stupid bottled gas). I am not able to change it as I have 3 cats. Luckily those same cats are keeping me warm! Ollie, Choccy and Jackie.


----------



## MissyfromMice

3moggies said:


> Can't get over how cute Ivy looked with her paws folded on top of each other this morning
> 
> View attachment 395237


So sweet !!!:Cat


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

My poor little girl has dislocated her lumbar spine. 
She has perked up with pain killer but is not at all her boisterous active self.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat
Poor Annie how did that happen?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no Annie  you poor girl. I'm sorry to read that @ChaosCat - is it a case of rest and more rest? Do you know how she did it? Lots of love and get better soon thoughts on the way xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> @ChaosCat
> Poor Annie how did that happen?





Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no Annie  you poor girl. I'm sorry to read that @ChaosCat - is it a case of rest and more rest? Do you know how she did it? Lots of love and get better soon thoughts on the way xx


Thanks for the good wishes!
She had fisticuffs with the neighbourhood bully on a wall, I guess it happened when she jumped down.
It was easy to see that she was in pain as she usually moves at high speed all the time and she appeared to be very muted.
So off to the vet we went. The x-ray showed her dislocated spine. So she got a painkiller and an anti-inflammatory injection and I'll apply more painkiller at home. 
She is better with the medicine but not her usual self.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Ouch sounds painful, hope she recovers soon.


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> @ChaosCat
> Ouch sounds painful, hope she recovers soon.


Thanks!


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> My poor little girl has dislocated her lumbar spine.
> She has perked up with pain killer but is not at all her boisterous active self.
> View attachment 395297​


Oh, poor girl  I hope for a swift recovery


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> Oh, poor girl  I hope for a swift recovery


Thanks!

Now she's is having some recovery rest at my feet.


----------



## Tawny75

No matter how much Severus grows, he still can't catch up with Lily's tail


----------



## Jcatbird

ChaosCat said:


> My poor little girl has dislocated her lumbar spine.
> She has perked up with pain killer but is not at all her boisterous active self.
> View attachment 395297​


How awful! I do hope she is not in anymore pain and heals quickly. If she is not herself then perhaps it is more the medicine now than her spine. Heal well little love! Shame on that old Bully for bothering such a sweetheart!


----------



## Cully

@ChaosCat Oh that's rather a lot of bad luck, poor Annie. No wonder she's lost her bounce.
Paws crossed the meds work their magic extra quick so she's soon back to normal.
Hope the bully got at least one good smack on the nose.:Blackeye Teach him to leave our girl alone!!


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> My poor little girl has dislocated her lumbar spine.
> She has perked up with pain killer but is not at all her boisterous active self.
> View attachment 395297​


Poor girl, how did she do that? Hope she will soon be on the mend and pain free.


----------



## Jcatbird

I'm not as fluffy as some of the other beauties here so Mum told me I should pose on the satin. It would show off the bit of fluff that I do have. I'm mostly tail fluff.


----------



## Cully

Jcatbird said:


> I'm not as fluffy as some of the other beauties here so Mum told me I should pose on the satin. It would show off the bit of fluff that I do have. I'm mostly tail fluff.
> View attachment 395308


But you're gorgeous as you are. I love fluffy black cats, so can we please see that tail?
Moo's 2 BFF are pure black and I just love the depth in their eyes.


----------



## SbanR

Jcatbird said:


> I'm not as fluffy as some of the other beauties here so Mum told me I should pose on the satin. It would show off the bit of fluff that I do have. I'm mostly tail fluff.
> View attachment 395308


You are beautiful my lovely and your mummy has been very clever to catch it on film.

@ChaosCat poor sweet Annie I hope she recovers quickly and there won't be a permanent weakness at that spot. When is she back to the Vet?


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> You are beautiful my lovely and your mummy has been very clever to catch it on film.
> 
> @ChaosCat poor sweet Annie I hope she recovers quickly and there won't be a permanent weakness at that spot. When is she back to the Vet?


Any time I feel she is worse, else on Monday. The vet doesn't think it will be a permanent damage. He said her very excellent muscle tone prevented the worst.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh... poor Annie I hope she feels better soon :Kiss


----------



## SbanR

New perch


----------



## Charity

Toppy's Dad would like his chair back



















I'm always getting told off


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy's Dad would like his chair back
> 
> View attachment 395334
> 
> 
> View attachment 395335
> 
> 
> I'm always getting told off
> 
> View attachment 395336


By the look on Toppy's face, Toppy's Dad has no chance :Hilarious.


----------



## SbanR

Poor Toppy, they're always picking on you aren't they?

Ollie s head is in a funny position


----------



## Oneinamillion

"That smells amazing!! I know I don't really eat human food even if you give it to me, but wow, I would love just to smell some and maybe just try a small centre piece of one." Thought Jiggs as he eyes up my fresh chicken.


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Poor Toppy, they're always picking on you aren't they?
> 
> Ollie s head is in a funny position
> View attachment 395343


What a beautiful ball of floof


----------



## huckybuck

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks for the good wishes!
> She had fisticuffs with the neighbourhood bully on a wall, I guess it happened when she jumped down.
> It was easy to see that she was in pain as she usually moves at high speed all the time and she appeared to be very muted.
> So off to the vet we went. The x-ray showed her dislocated spine. So she got a painkiller and an anti-inflammatory injection and I'll apply more painkiller at home.
> She is better with the medicine but not her usual self.


OUCH - poor poor Annie - that sounds so painful.

I've never heard of anyone with a dislocated spine!!

Thank heavens she didn't fracture anything.

Sending lots of healing wishes her way xx


----------



## Jcatbird

Cully said:


> But you're gorgeous as you are. I love fluffy black cats, so can we please see that tail?
> Moo's 2 BFF are pure black and I just love the depth in their eyes.


Mom said you like floof tail! I'm always busy playing so she had to give you head








And tail , in two shots!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Jcatbird

Oh! @MissyfromMice What big eyes you have! You make me want to join your play!! Or snuggle you!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Thanks to all your get-well-wishes Annie is noticeably happier and more agile today. It's a great relief! She is such a bouncy happy cat normally and it was hard to see her so muted and low.









Bonny meanwhile is spending time with my son's school books. She is more the intellectual type and less sporty than Annie.


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks to all your get-well-wishes Annie is noticeably happier and more agile today. It's a great relief! She is such a bouncy happy cat normally and it was hard to see her so muted and low.
> View attachment 395414
> 
> 
> Bonny meanwhile is spending time with my son's school books. She is more the intellectual type and less sporty than Annie.
> View attachment 395415


Wonderful news, @ChaosCat :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I'm really pleased to read that Annie is feeling better @ChaosCat - even a tough Piratess needs to rest and recover after something like that. Keep healing Annie (& Bonny, books are much safer too, you stick to them but watch for papercuts on your toe beans haha!).


----------



## Summercat

Glad to hear @ChaosCat

@Jcatbird 
Lovely girl


----------



## Charity

Glad she is feeling better today


----------



## SbanR

Glad Annie is better; hope she'll get the All Clear on Mon


----------



## Cully

Jcatbird said:


> Mom said you like floof tail! I'm always busy playing so she had to give you head
> View attachment 395392
> 
> And tail , in two shots!
> View attachment 395393


Wow! What a super fluffy tail to be proud of. 
Moo's pal comes in through the window for elevenses every day and sits on the draining board. While he eats, he dips his big flooftail in the washing up bowl. Then when he leaves he flicks water all over my windows. Bless him.


----------



## Cully

@ChaosCat So pleased Annie is feeling a bit better. Soon back to more swashbuckling adventures. Hope that bully blackguard was made to walk the plank!
Hope all goes well on Monday.
:Cat


----------



## Trixie1

@ChaosCat So glad to hear that the Piratess is feeling better and is happier today. Bonny has the right idea, reading is a lot less stressful!! Sure there are lots of books about Piratess's she could find to read!


----------



## ewelsh

@ChaosCat glad to see Annie looking as beautiful as ever. Hope she continues to improve x


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> Wonderful news, @ChaosCat :Cat





Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I'm really pleased to read that Annie is feeling better @ChaosCat - even a tough Piratess needs to rest and recover after something like that. Keep healing Annie (& Bonny, books are much safer too, you stick to them but watch for papercuts on your toe beans haha!).





Summercat said:


> Glad to hear @ChaosCat
> 
> @Jcatbird
> Lovely girl





Charity said:


> Glad she is feeling better today





SbanR said:


> Glad Annie is better; hope she'll get the All Clear on Mon





Cully said:


> @ChaosCat So pleased Annie is feeling a bit better. Soon back to more swashbuckling adventures. Hope that bully blackguard was made to walk the plank!
> Hope all goes well on Monday.
> :Cat





Trixie1 said:


> @ChaosCat So glad to hear that the Piratess is feeling better and is happier today. Bonny has the right idea, reading is a lot less stressful!! Sure there are lots of books about Piratess's she could find to read!





ewelsh said:


> @ChaosCat glad to see Annie looking as beautiful as ever. Hope she continues to improve x


Thank you all!
She is really a lot better and only the very knowing loving eye can see she's not quite as agile as normally. 
The tough piratess is moved by all the good thoughts she receives and I am to thank you from her, too.


----------



## TriTri

Jcatbird said:


> I'm not as fluffy as some of the other beauties here so Mum told me I should pose on the satin. It would show off the bit of fluff that I do have. I'm mostly tail fluff.
> View attachment 395308


Could you introduce yourself beautiful black cat? Do you have a name other than "cat with the fluffy tail?"


----------



## TriTri

Jcatbird said:


> Mom said you like floof tail! I'm always busy playing so she had to give you head
> View attachment 395392
> 
> And tail , in two shots!
> View attachment 395393


Wow that is one amazing extra fluffy tail. Beautiful.


----------



## TriTri

Hoping for good news on Monday Annie @ChaosCat :Cat


----------



## Charity

Nasty weather is on its way so we've been enjoying the garden today while we can. I haven't mentioned that when we had the garden overhaul, we had the catproofing at the back of OH's man cave raised to keep the cats next door from getting over onto the roof. This means that Bunty can no longer get out of the garden which was a worry to begin with as I imagined her getting very upset if she had no means of escape. She has certainly been less inclined to wander so much since the cats next door arrived though she has done occasionally when she sensed they weren't about. Thankfully, so far, she seems quite content staying in the garden, I think it is helping that the neighbour's cats can't get so close. and, if anything frightens her, she runs indoors. She has eyed up the roof of the bungalow a few times I've noticed which I'm pretty sure she could reach from our tool shed which is about 4 feet high but, so far, she hasn't been brave enough to try. I don't know how things will be when summer comes and she wants to be outside more but we shall see.


----------



## Emmasian

Aw look at them, aren't they just sausagey? It's a bit cold here for sunbathing so my lot are deep in Afternoon Snoozies. V important ritual.

Hope it works out with Bunty. I would worry terribly if mine could get out of the garden.


----------



## Britt

Sorry if I haven't been around but I had surgery last week and I'm still tired. I will be in Camden London next week (Mon-Tue-Wed). Surgeon wants me to travel but also to take it easy. I can use some cheering up.
Pooh still loves his blanket :Cat


----------



## Britt

Tawny75 said:


> I am two border rows from finishing this blanket. Severus will miss napping on it while I work.
> View attachment 395152


Lovely blanket ❤


----------



## TriTri

Britt said:


> View attachment 395448
> Sorry if I haven't been around but I had surgery last week and I'm still tired. I will be in Camden London next week (Mon-Tue-Wed). Surgeon wants me to travel but also to take it easy. I can use some cheering up.
> Pooh still loves his blanket :Cat


Poor you. Do you want to hear some jokes? 
Pooh what a lovely cat you are. Who made the beautiful blanket?


----------



## huckybuck

Had my neighbours round for dinner - good job they take us as we are.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> Had my neighbours round for dinner - good job they take us as we are.
> 
> View attachment 395492


A dinner is nothing without a few cats on and around the table! Good to have such neighbours.


----------



## Islander

Ah I no longer have a camera but I| have some sheerly lovely photos!


----------



## ChaosCat

Best thing to do on a rainy Sunday:









Annie is not a floor dweller anymore, recovering in leaps literally.









Happily kneading again, too.


----------



## Tawny75

ChaosCat said:


> Best thing to do on a rainy Sunday:
> View attachment 395520
> 
> 
> Annie is not a floor dweller anymore, recovering in leaps literally.
> View attachment 395518
> 
> 
> Happily kneading again, too.
> View attachment 395519


That is so good to see


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Annie looks cuddly 

@Islander 
Hi,
Start a thread to introduce yourself here and post pics of your kitty's. Do you have any saved on your computer or that you could scan? Would love to see


----------



## Charity

Annie's obviously making up for lost time, glad to see she's much better xx


----------



## SbanR

Joyous pictures of Annie


----------



## Islander

Summercat said:


> @ChaosCat
> Annie looks cuddly
> 
> @Islander
> Hi,
> Start a thread to introduce yourself here and post pics of your kitty's. Do you have any saved on your computer or that you could scan? Would love to see


ah thanks! I have a few before yahoo stole my mail


----------



## Cully

@ChaosCat It's so nice to see Annie with a spring in her step again. Can't be much wrong if she's leaping around. What a relief .


----------



## Cully

The conversation an hour ago:
Her- Let me out.
Me- It's raining.
Her- No it's not!
Me- You'll get wet.
Her- Won't!
Me- It's windy as well.
Her - LET ME OUT!!
8.43 I open the window, M goes out.
8.44 M's face appears at window. "It's raining!"
M comes in and shakes water off each paw.
Her- "Make it stop???"


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> View attachment 395530
> 
> The conversation an hour ago:
> Her- Let me out.
> Me- It's raining.
> Her- No it's not!
> Me- You'll get wet.
> Her- Won't!
> Me- It's windy as well.
> Her - LET ME OUT!!
> 8.43 I open the window, M goes out.
> 8.44 M's face appears at window. "It's raining!"
> M comes in and shakes water off each paw.
> Her- "Make it stop???"


:Hilarious They don't believe you, they have to go out and find out for themselves.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Similar conversation here this morning. 

He decided not to go after poking his face into the F6 windy rain. Then pretended he had, as he came and finished brekkie :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Toppy's been out in the wind and rain but its made him a bit doo lally indoors

_The madness has come upon him_









_Having a ripping time









Poor Bunty was trying to have a quiet five minutes







_


----------



## Islander

then they come in soaking wet, find you are in the bathroom and insist on rubbing adoringly on your bare legs as you sit captive,,,


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy's been out in the wind and rain but its made him a bit doo lally indoors
> 
> _The madness has come upon him_
> View attachment 395531
> 
> 
> _Having a ripping time
> View attachment 395532
> 
> 
> Poor Bunty was trying to have a quiet five minutes
> View attachment 395533
> _


Why do they do that when it's windy. Moo is exactly the same once she's felt the wind up her tail. Runs in swearing and killing everything!
Poor Bunty must have wondered what had got into Toppy.


----------



## Cully

Islander said:


> then they come in soaking wet, find you are in the bathroom and insist on rubbing adoringly on your bare legs as you sit captive,,,


I don't know about adoringly. More like rubbing off all the nasty wet stuff onto you!
Love can be very one way at times.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> View attachment 395530
> 
> The conversation an hour ago:
> Her- Let me out.
> Me- It's raining.
> Her- No it's not!
> Me- You'll get wet.
> Her- Won't!
> Me- It's windy as well.
> Her - LET ME OUT!!
> 8.43 I open the window, M goes out.
> 8.44 M's face appears at window. "It's raining!"
> M comes in and shakes water off each paw.
> Her- "Make it stop???"


Same here with Jessie but with her it's a silent persistent request. I open the door, then she stands for simply aaaages half out the door until I bought" assist" her out.
Again stands before deciding to try it. 5 minutes later she's at the window asking to come in. Now asleep on the sofa


----------



## SbanR

Islander said:


> then they come in soaking wet, find you are in the bathroom and insist on rubbing adoringly on your bare legs as you sit captive,,,


Mine usually head straight for the sofa or my bed, after i've dried as much off as possible


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Same here with Jessie but with her it's a silent persistent request. I open the door, then she stands for simply aaaages half out the door until I bought" assist" her out.
> Again stands before deciding to try it. 5 minutes later she's at the window asking to come in. Now asleep on the sofa


Moo will also stand for ages after I open the window, like she needs to survey the area and check it's ok to go out. Then once she feels it's safe, off she goes.
Can't say I blame Jessie for taking the sensible option and sleeping the day away.
Now Moo has been out and satisfied herself it really is as bad as I said, she is snuggled down and sleeping with one eye open lol.


----------



## Charity

Bunty will come and stand by the door outside, even though she could come in through the catflap, then as soon as I open it, she dashes off again at full speed.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty will come and stand by the door outside, even though she could come in through the catflap, then as soon as I open it, she dashes off again at full speed.


I reckon it's their version of 'knock n run'.:Banghead


----------



## Britt

TriTri said:


> Poor you. Do you want to hear some jokes?
> Pooh what a lovely cat you are. Who made the beautiful blanket?


I don't know who made it but it is lovely isn't it? :Cat


----------



## Shrike

"Rain, rain go away, come back another day!"









"Can't you make it stop, Slave?"









Brooke being the intrepid girl she is, still went out on patrol. She's now sat soaking wet on her Slave.


----------



## SbanR

Shrike said:


> "Rain, rain go away, come back another day!"
> View attachment 395554
> 
> 
> "Can't you make it stop, Slave?"
> View attachment 395556
> 
> 
> Brooke being the intrepid girl she is, still went out on patrol. She's now sat soaking wet on her Slave.


It's your "reward" for not making the rain go away


----------



## Shrike

Sopping wet, but drying off nicely on her Slave!








"Its hard work drying off, Slave...Zzzzz"









I think she was pretty much dry by the time I disturbed her by sneezing. Its one way to guarantee she'll leave the room - she don't like that sneezy sound! 
(Of course my legs are now damp - but thats how it should be, eh fellow Cat Slaves?)


----------



## Tawny75

It is Sunday afternoon, it is raining and miserable, what else is there to do but nap?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

And apparently get a shoulder massage from your little bruv


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human daddy, I love you so much, now come here and let me bite your nose....oops, I mean kiss you"


----------



## Quartermass

Every time I change the bed there's a stowaway!


----------



## LeArthur

After sniffing my sewing machine, fabric, instruction book (I'm new to all this!) and actually climbing in my sewing box (it's one of those concertina ones), Arthur has settled down to nap next to me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I think I need to be a Cat-amedic! This telly show is good...I reckon I'd be great and I have extra paws to do two jobs at once"


----------



## Oneinamillion

After being out in the rain and then demanding to be dried straight away, time to curl up and sleep for the rest of the afternoon. "Zzzzz" thought Jiggs


----------



## GingerNinja

Mum, my toy is stuck behind the radiator !


----------



## Shrike

Brooke giving Mousie what for!


----------



## huckybuck

The HBs snoozes are made much more comfortable by their lovely Cat Chat Aunties


----------



## huckybuck

And Mum spoiled too...

Finally opened the delicious chutney made for me by @LJC675 for SS last night (dinner party) It was scrummy; tangy and slightly sweet but a slight hint of chilli too. Thank you LJC xx

Having left over cheese and biscuits for supper tonight...


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> And Mum spoiled too...
> 
> Finally opened the delicious chutney made for me by @LJC675 for SS last night (dinner party) It was scrummy; tangy and slightly sweet but a slight hint of chilli too. Thank you LJC xx
> 
> Having left over cheese and biscuits for supper tonight...
> 
> View attachment 395629


I like how you store your celery!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mmmm. Chhhhheeeeeeesssssseeeeee. 

Chuck me a bit of that blue (is it Blackstock?) through the screen on a digestive please HB


----------



## MaggieDemi

huckybuck said:


> Having left over cheese and biscuits for supper tonight...


I love Blue Cheese!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Wrestling with the blue rug.


----------



## Islander

About celery; we always had it in a jug on the table.. takes me back 60 years..


----------



## Summercat

I like the celery in a glass idea


----------



## Willow_Warren

My poor little sweetheart has runny eyes, I sort of suspected Saturday/Sunday but it was hard to tell... I was like "are they... aren't they... is it my imagination/hypochondria" but this morning they definitely don't look right. It's quite hard to get a proper look at them as Lola does have personal space boundaries. I can't get anything near enough to even gently bathe them. Anyhow fortunately I have the day off work and the carrier is out of the shed ready for a vet visit (can't phone them till after 8, so no appointment yet).

Anyhow to keep in tune loosely with the thread here's a couple of photos of my make from the crafting workshop I did on Saturday


















I'll try and take a photo Lola in a minute, she heard the bunnies in their tunnel so has toddled off to investigate.

Hannah

Edit: just took this photo whilst she was curled up sleeping on my lap, although it doesn't show much at all (apart from how cute she is), I think she's given her eyes a little wash since first thing, they looked worse (even with her eyes shut)


----------



## Psygon

Been away from the forums for a bit, feel like I will have missed loads!

Here is CK posing on a Monday morning.


----------



## Islander

WISH I had a camera... There is one on my cheap cell phone but this laptop will not let me transfer,,, ah well!


----------



## huckybuck

lea247 said:


> I like how you store your celery!


It's a proper celery vase - I have 2 of them from the 30's/40's.



Mrs Funkin said:


> Mmmm. Chhhhheeeeeeesssssseeeeee.
> 
> Chuck me a bit of that blue (is it Blackstock?) through the screen on a digestive please HB


It's Harrogate blue and delicious.

I did a British cheeseboard - we have some amazing cheeses in the UK.

Montgomery cheddar and Appleby's Cheshire, Trevarrion Brie - can recommend all of them!!


----------



## Islander

My favourite UK cheese is Wensleydale with cranberries; I treat myself at Christmas. Else it is our good Irish mild/medium Cheddar as I am not a fan of food with blue bits in it! Would love some crumbly Lancashire though...


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> My poor little sweetheart has runny eyes, I sort of suspected Saturday/Sunday but it was hard to tell... I was like "are they... aren't they... is it my imagination/hypochondria" but this morning they definitely don't look right. It's quite hard to get a proper look at them as Lola does have personal space boundaries. I can't get anything near enough to even gently bathe them. Anyhow fortunately I have the day off work and the carrier is out of the shed ready for a vet visit (can't phone them till after 8, so no appointment yet).
> 
> Anyhow to keep in tune loosely with the thread here's a couple of photos of my make from the crafting workshop I did on Saturday
> View attachment 395666
> 
> 
> View attachment 395667
> 
> 
> I'll try and take a photo Lola in a minute, she heard the bunnies in their tunnel so has toddled off to investigate.
> 
> Hannah
> 
> Edit: just took this photo whilst she was curled up sleeping on my lap, although it doesn't show much at all (apart from how cute she is), I think she's given her eyes a little wash since first thing, they looked worse (even with her eyes shut)
> 
> View attachment 395668


Fingers and paws crossed that Lola's eyes are getting better quickly.
Allergy time for humans- maybe for cats, too?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> Been away from the forums for a bit, feel like I will have missed loads!
> 
> Here is CK posing on a Monday morning.
> View attachment 395672


welcome back, lovely to see that CK is as gorgeous as ever  (who could resist those BIG eyes !)


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Been away from the forums for a bit, feel like I will have missed loads!
> 
> Here is CK posing on a Monday morning.
> View attachment 395672


At first glance I thought this was a gorgeous painting.


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> It's a proper celery vase - I have 2 of them from the 30's/40's.
> 
> It's Harrogate blue and delicious.
> 
> I did a British cheeseboard - we have some amazing cheeses in the UK.
> 
> Montgomery cheddar and Appleby's Cheshire, Trevarrion Brie - can recommend all of them!!


I recently discovered Bowland Lancashire cheese in Morrisons. Sultanas and other fruit inside and it's been rolled in cinnamon rool


----------



## Willow_Warren

I accidentally asked my mother if celery "glass" (vague childhood memory) within seconds she's corrected me that it was indeed a vase and not a glass and sent a. photo! Then tried to offer it to me...


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney thinks it's too sunny today


----------



## Willow_Warren

We are just back from the vets, she couldn’t see any scratches or anything to the eyes, but one of them seemed a little swollen. She’s prescribed some drops (that’s going to be fun). Lola looking a bit sorry for herself, esp as the stain from looking at her eyes is all around her eyes and paws now. Fingers crossed her eyes clear up and quickly.


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> We are just back from the vets, she couldn't see any scratches or anything to the eyes, but one of them seemed a little swollen. She's prescribed some drops (that's going to be fun). Lola looking a bit sorry for herself, esp as the stain from looking at her eyes is all around her eyes and paws now. Fingers crossed her eyes clear up and quickly.


Hope you're back to your beautiful self soon Lola xx


----------



## ewelsh

Lola sending loads of get well soon x


----------



## Shrike

Islander said:


> WISH I had a camera... There is one on my cheap cell phone but this laptop will not let me transfer,,, ah well!


Could you email the pictures from your phone then open the email on the laptop?


----------



## Charity

Playtime for Toppy this morning



















and time with Mum for Bunty


----------



## Islander

Shrike said:


> Could you email the pictures from your phone then open the email on the laptop?


Apparently not; It is a tesco e25 phone and they said no. They are safe anyways


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie does look very long like this.


----------



## jasperthecat

Since last Thursday we've had the pleasure of two little guests living under our roof. One of them we were certain we would keep as he's absolutely adorably friendly and gentle while the other was more or less written off by us as he was initially standoffish and rather timid and jumpy but after just 4 days he's completely changed and now comes for strokes and even rolls over for his tummy to be rubbed so now the choice isn't nearly so easy, but in any case either one, or both will have to be returned this week.
We've been introducing them gradually and so far it's not going too badly though I still wouldn't trust Jasper 100% on his own with them just yet though body language tells me they aren't uncomfortable in each other's presence and given time, I could see Jasper accepting another kitten in the household but everything is down to him and if he says no then we'll accept his decision. He even goes down to the kitchen where they're staying at the moment and banging on the door to see them so he's accepted that they are there.

To be honest if we hadn't had jasper I would have taken both kittens on as they are a delightful pair but I think taking three cats to our caravan during the season would be just too much so we could only take on one more kitten at this moment in time. Normally they don't particularly enjoy being picked up but the one we'd keep is just the opposite. Jasper seems to ignore him and is more interested in the other little fella as he is more confident when Jasper is around and they are always sniffing each other through the screen we have to keep them apart.

This is the little guy we're thinking of keeping... He's cute enough but so too are all kittens at that sort of age but his temperament and calm, gentle nature shine through and he's probably the most affectionate cat of his breed I've come across.










This little guy wouldn't let you near him 4 days ago...now look at him, he's so relaxed and wants attention! It's made it difficult to make a decision on who we would keep as they are both suitable now.










Getting them used to each other's presence.










Jasper laid on his side playing 'paws' with one of the kittens through the screen...body language on the face of it seems to indicate very little tension and the kittens aren't afraid either.


----------



## Charity

They're both gorgeous @jasperthecat. I know if I had to choose I would be going for the less sociable one as I usually go for the underdog. Shame you couldn't take both. Looks like Jasper would come round pretty quickly.


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> They're both gorgeous @jasperthecat. I know if I had to choose I would be going for the less sociable one as I usually go for the underdog. Shame you couldn't take both. Looks like Jasper would come round pretty quickly.


That's exactly what I did when I chose Jasper
I went for the underdog but the timid kitten now isn't so timid any more and is actually very assertive, in fact far more assertive where Jasper is concerned than the one we'd like to keep and I could see possible conflict between Jasper and the assertive one further down the line as he looks like he's not afraid of anything and wouldn't back down. 
Strangely he and Jasper seem to have a rapport going as they are often nose to nose through the screen but I'm not sure whether or not it could end in conflict if the screen wasn't there. 
Jasper more or less ignores the other kitten that we would choose. In fact when we let them loose together briefly yesterday in the dining room, the friendly one ( our first choice) ran up to Jasper and they sniffed each other's noses. Our hearts were in our mouths for a moment but Jasper just let it go at that and never showed any aggression. Later however he did make what could be a threatening leap toward the other kitten so we ended the contact there and then but then he was soon back to playing with them through the screen.

I'm not counting my chickens right now but the body language signs are generally promising from Jasper. If we do keep a kitten, it will be kept apart from Jasper for at least another two weeks to let Jasper get fully used to the kitten being in the house permanently before they are slowly allowed the freedom to integrate.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, you being home earlier than I thought is a nice surprise...now come here and let me bite your nose too...errrm, I mean kiss you"



















"You don't mind though do you, because I am so very handsome and lovely so you forgive me anything, don't you? I know you do"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> It's a proper celery vase - I have 2 of them from the 30's/40's.
> 
> It's Harrogate blue and delicious.
> 
> I did a British cheeseboard - we have some amazing cheeses in the UK.
> 
> Montgomery cheddar and Appleby's Cheshire, Trevarrion Brie - can recommend all of them!!


See, now I am coveting a celery vase.

*toddles off to eBay for a look*


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, you being home earlier than I thought is a nice surprise...now come here and let me bite your nose too...errrm, I mean kiss you"
> 
> View attachment 395733
> 
> 
> View attachment 395734
> 
> 
> "You don't mind though do you, because I am so very handsome and lovely so you forgive me anything, don't you? I know you do"
> 
> View attachment 395735


As you're smiling, I assume you got a kiss not a nose bite


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> See, now I am coveting a celery vase.
> 
> *toddles off to eBay for a look*


Did you find your celery vase Mrs F?


----------



## Summercat

@BarneyBobCat 
Sweet pic 

@Willow_Warren 
I love the cards:Cat

@jasperthecat 
Do one of the kittens have more interest than the other? I would keep the one who is least likely to be homed right away as you think both are good matches.
I would not return the kitten you will keep to your daughter, keep up the intros.
They look a bit huge for kittens, how many weeks?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There are LOADS @SbanR  Some are very posh and expensive.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> As you're smiling, I assume you got a kiss not a nose bite


Well, I moved sharpish


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> There are LOADS @SbanR  Some are very posh and expensive.


You definitely NEED one. I hope you've already placed your order


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, you do make me laugh. I trust your tongue is buried very firmly in your cheek when you say I NEED a celery vase. If I have a celery vase, I do however REALLY need a matching dish to put the salad cream in


----------



## Purplecatlover

One of those days today. jasper hasn't left my side though making sure I'm ok. What an Absolute angel


----------



## Summercat

Starfish wrestling
Made by @Jesthar


----------



## jasperthecat

Summercat said:


> @BarneyBobCat
> Sweet pic
> 
> @Willow_Warren
> I love the cards:Cat
> 
> @jasperthecat
> Do one of the kittens have more interest than the other? I would keep the one who is least likely to be homed right away as you think both are good matches.
> I would not return the kitten you will keep to your daughter, keep up the intros.
> They look a bit huge for kittens, how many weeks?


I would think either kitten would make an excellent cat for the right owners and the right household as both have no vices. My daughter is very particular to whom she'd let any of her kittens go and it's all about finding the correct owners and home and not about monetary gain as she breeds for pleasure and not profit.

The kittens are as you've noticed a little bigger than one would expect and are about 15-16 weeks old. The good thing is that they both have excellent dispositions and social behaviour having stayed with their mother and the litter for so long. 
Normally as kittens they would have been advertised and re-homed maybe two to three weeks ago but illness and recuperation forced her to postpone advertising/re-homing...she preferred to postpone it until well enough rather than rush finding homes. 
She is very strict about the type of owners with whom she will place her kittens. She very much upset one family that came to view one of her last litter. She observed how roughly the parents allowed their child to handle one of the kittens without intervening and terminated the viewing immediately saying that if the parents allowed their child to handle the kitten so badly in front of ner, the owner, what on earth would they allow when they got the kitten home?. The parents didn't like it but she was more concerned about the welfare of the kitten and finding a suitable home than upsetting thoughtless people who think kittens are toys for their ill disciplined children to abuse!

Actually her vet bought one of her last litter and the other vet in the practice also wants one from this litter so it only leaves one home to find if we keep one. 
It really all depends upon Jasper as to whether we keep one as tonight when my other half let them all into the dining room for a brief time together, he went for them with mouth open as if to bite them so that contact was terminated immediately. She was able to stop him by simply placing her hand in his path and if he really meant it, nothing would have stopped him but you can't take that risk as they're still relatively tiny and frail compared to him. One of the kittens will be leaving tomorrow so we'll see what happens when there is only one kitten for him to deal with mentally.

He had a terrible time as a kitten due to his small size back then and was marginalised through being unable to mix and play with his siblings and had to be removed from the litter early for his own well being. It turned out to be the right decision for him and he's an almost perfect cat but I suspect he may not be able to properly socialise with other cats as a result of his early experiences and it may mean that he would be better off just being an only cat in the household. Time will tell on that one.


----------



## Charity

Feeling a bit warm tonight as have got two troublemakers on my lap


----------



## huckybuck

Willow_Warren said:


> I accidentally asked my mother if celery "glass" (vague childhood memory) within seconds she's corrected me that it was indeed a vase and not a glass and sent a. photo! Then tried to offer it to me...
> 
> View attachment 395678


Ooh def accept that one WW it's lovely!!!!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha, you do make me laugh. I trust your tongue is buried very firmly in your cheek when you say I NEED a celery vase. If I have a celery vase, I do however REALLY need a matching dish to put the salad cream in


Goes without saying Mrs F


----------



## Joy84




----------



## Jesthar

Summercat said:


> Starfish wrestling
> Made by @Jesthar
> 
> View attachment 395751
> View attachment 395752
> View attachment 395753


Ooh, I'd forgotten you'd had that one!  Lovely to see it being enjoyed, the starfish are one of my favourites - I had fun inventing the pattern!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Well My Furry Friend, its play time and your ass is mine" thought Jiggs


----------



## Jesthar

You can tell its colder here tonight, Lori has a full fluff on AND the nose warmer has been deployed!


----------



## Summercat

@Jesthar 
The boys both have fun with it 

@jasperthecat 
I see, I thought one being inquired about might make the decision easier. Good luck choosing, they look very sweet.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Chilling the day away.


----------



## Smuge

This was the first thing that I saw when I woke up. Apparently alarms are only for humans


----------



## SbanR

I did so miss seeing your floofs @Smuge


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you know you cannot resist me. Look into my eyes....you are feeling like you need to give me Sheba tuna for my tea...what do you mean it's not tuna day? I told you, look into my eyes...I am irresistible"


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you know you cannot resist me. Look into my eyes....you are feeling like you need to give me Sheba tuna for my tea...what do you mean it's not tuna day? I told you, look into my eyes...I am irresistible"
> 
> View attachment 395836


Poor Oscar! Doesn't your human mother understand about hypnosis?


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you know you cannot resist me. Look into my eyes....you are feeling like you need to give me Sheba tuna for my tea...what do you mean it's not tuna day? I told you, look into my eyes...I am irresistible"
> 
> View attachment 395836


You know, when I see Oscar like that he looks very kittenish and sweet. Beautiful eyes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know @Cully - you'd hardly think he's 12 would you, when he looks like that 

@ChaosCat - the poor boy, he tries so hard to train me. Heh.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> It's a proper celery vase - I have 2 of them from the 30's/40's.
> 
> It's Harrogate blue and delicious.
> 
> I did a British cheeseboard - we have some amazing cheeses in the UK.
> 
> Montgomery cheddar and Appleby's Cheshire, Trevarrion Brie - can recommend all of them!!


talking of Celery "vases" - this is mine - it was my Grandmother's and when she died my Mother inherited it and now it's mine  I think it must date back to the 1920's as Mum could remember it from her childhood (she was born in 1923) - if you look closely at the top rim you can just make out the word "celery" engraved in the glass. I now use it mainly for daffodils as it's just the right size and shape for a large bunch of them !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think my MIL has a vase that looks like this, I wonder if it's actually a celery vase. Perfect for daffs though @Bertie'sMum.


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> talking of Celery "vases" - this is mine - it was my Grandmother's and when she died my Mother inherited it and now it's mine  I think it must date back to the 1920's as Mum could remember it from her childhood (she was born in 1923) - if you look closely at the top rim you can just make out the word "celery" engraved in the glass. I now use it mainly for daffodils as it's just the right size and shape for a large bunch of them !
> 
> View attachment 395839
> View attachment 395840


I have a similar looking vase but without the wording. I wonder if I could do the reverse and say it's a posh celery vase


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Next to me right now! Not much longer for Scout with the cone, bless her. :Happy


----------



## TriTri

Max-a-million looking a million dollars! Good job I didn't say looking a million pounds as that would be a very over-weight looking cat


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you know you cannot resist me. Look into my eyes....you are feeling like you need to give me Sheba tuna for my tea...what do you mean it's not tuna day? I told you, look into my eyes...I am irresistible"
> 
> View attachment 395836


Oh Oscar!! And what beautiful eyes you have, who could possibly resist! Hope they worked their magic and you had your Tuna for tea!x


----------



## Trixie1

TriTri said:


> Max-a-million looking a million dollars! Good job I didn't say looking a million pounds as that would be a very over-weight looking cat
> 
> View attachment 395853


I love black cats! Max is adorable!


----------



## TriTri

Trixie1 said:


> I love black cats! Max is adorable!


Ahhh thanks! He is adorable, I strongly agree. I love black cats too... well actually "all" cats, no exceptions


----------



## jasperthecat

Well today, the introduction with Jasper and the kittens took a new step. 
The kittens have been kept in the kitchen/utility room and Jasper's only contact with them in the kitchen has been through the screen we have to keep the kittens confined when the kitchen door is open but this morning while I was having a cuppa and the kittens were eating their mix of poached chicken, thick chicken juice and a modest amount of their RC dry, I allowed Jasper to come into the kitchen and he eventually went up to the first kitten, sniffed it, then sniffed what they were eating then went to the second kitten and then sniffed him out too. They knew he was there and just carried on eating and nothing happened.
He's been in and out of the kitchen with them during the day and tonight he came in and even finished off their food that they had left, then had a drink of their water and even used their litter tray in which to have a wee so things are definitely looking up.

However, the kitten we had earmarked as our choice may not be Jasper's choice as the one we want has suddenly become slightly more defensive rather than submissive after a couple of earlier handbag brushes with Jasper, whereas the one we thought could have represented a conflict relationship between them in the future seems to be Jasper's choice as he's always going over to him and he comes to Jasper and they rubs noses so he might be the one Jasper prefers.
I've just been down to the kitchen and Jasper was in there with my OH chaperoning before settling them for the night and he was happily watching the kittens having one of their manic scamper/chasing games. He's getting used to their rapid antics so it's not startling him so much now and I'm really happy with his progress. I think the fact that he's actually allowed to enter the kitchen with them has made him feel much more at ease and he's quite happy just to watch them playing which is excellent progress.

This was the state of play this afternoon between the three of them...no conflict whatsoever but just a hint that someone wanted feeding.


----------



## Charity

I'm sure if you choose Jasper's favourite you'll grow to love him equally as much, I think Jasper's opinion will influence your choice.


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> I'm sure if you choose Jasper's favourite you'll grow to love him equally as much, I think Jasper's opinion will influence your choice.


I think you could well be right and tonight even my OH said that she thinks that Jasper's choice would also be a good choice for us too as his personality has grown on her so it might be that we may choose him as Jasper must have the final say in this as he's the one who has to live with and share his home with the other cat.
Personally I would be happy with either kitten as they both have their attributes. Right now I think I could trust Jasper to be left alone ( not that I would at the moment) with the kitten of his choice but not so with the kitten of our choice...we'll see how the next couple of days go which when one will be leaving us. 
We'd love to keep both kittens but it's not practical for us and besides, I think as they grew together as two siblings, Jasper could be left marginalised which is not good for him.


----------



## SbanR

Hunting insects requires concentration and dedication


----------



## MaggieDemi

Bertie'sMum said:


> talking of Celery "vases"


What is a celery vase? Did they put celery in it for snacking?


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ewelsh

MaggieDemi said:


> What is a celery vase? Did they put celery in it for snacking?


During the Victorian age, wealthy families regarded celery as a luxurious treat. They kept stalks of the vegetable in intricately cut glass vases filled with water as a way to serve in-between meal snacks.

We learn new things every day


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Oh @SbanR, I so love seeing cats have a fun time on a lead and harness! <3 Lovely photos! :Happy


----------



## jasperthecat

Well the kittens are certainly out of their shell.
Jasper is now very passive when he's with them but they however have started to provoke him and not entirely in a nice way either. The shot of Jasper with his preferred kitten which is sat on top of the carrier looks very calm even after the kitten had been having an unprovoked paw fight with poor Jasper when he was in the carrier and the kitten was on the floor, but moments after the pic was taken, the kitten leapt onto him and attacked him to which Jasper retaliated and made him squeak and then followed him and nipped his bum but not viciously, just to let him know he couldn't get away with it. 
They have got to learn their place I suppose and if Jasper really wanted to hurt them he could virtually eat them for breakfast but he won't though I'm glad to see he is able to assert his authority when pushed too far otherwise he could end up being bullied later if we do keep one of the kittens.

After the slight spat it was soon all calm again and in the second image, Jasper is relaxing out of sight in the carrier on the left and calmly watching the kittens at play with no one upset. The third image shows just how far the timid kitten has come since we brought him home last week.

Overall, considering the provocation he's received and sudden changes in his home which has effectively been invaded by two new visitors, I think Jasper has behaved admirably and patiently and I'm really proud of him and it's clear judging by his continual wish to be in the same room with them, that he actually enjoys spending time watching them play, otherwise he would try to hurt them or go off and do his own thing.

Jasper with the kitten he likes best..










Jasper out of sight inside the carrier on the left.... watching the kittens relax and play with no more incidents.










This is Jasper's preferred kitten. When he came to us last Thursday he was very wary and timid but gradually he's warmed to us and clearly trusts us and now if we pick him up he will sit on our knee and not rush to get off and even snuggles into us which was almost unthinkable a few days ago. He even comes to us to stroke him. His eyes I feel are are very honest and he's making things very difficult about which kitten to choose.


----------



## ewelsh

Well done Jasper, those little monkeys need to learn some manners! 

I think Jasper has made the right choice, that little face is adorable. I say trust in Jaspers judgement!

Any names yet? Can we have a pole to guess your choice? 


I love Norman for a cat :Cat but your kitten deserves a grander name I feel.


----------



## SbanR

jasperthecat said:


> Well the kittens are certainly out of their shell.
> Jasper is now very passive when he's with them but they however have started to provoke him and not entirely in a nice way either. The shot of Jasper with his preferred kitten which is sat on top of the carrier looks very calm even after the kitten had been having an unprovoked paw fight with poor Jasper when he was in the carrier and the kitten was on the floor, but moments after the pic was taken, the kitten leapt onto him and attacked him to which Jasper retaliated and made him squeak and then followed him and nipped his bum but not viciously, just to let him know he couldn't get away with it.
> They have got to learn their place I suppose and if Jasper really wanted to hurt them he could virtually eat them for breakfast but he won't though I'm glad to see he is able to assert his authority when pushed too far otherwise he could end up being bullied later if we do keep one of the kittens.
> 
> After the slight spat it was soon all calm again and in the second image, Jasper is relaxing out of sight in the carrier on the left and calmly watching the kittens at play with no one upset. The third image shows just how far the timid kitten has come since we brought him home last week.
> 
> Overall, considering the provocation he's received and sudden changes in his home which has effectively been invaded by two new visitors, I think Jasper has behaved admirably and patiently and I'm really proud of him and it's clear judging by his continual wish to be in the same room with them, that he actually enjoys spending time watching them play, otherwise he would try to hurt them or go off and do his own thing.
> 
> Jasper with the kitten he likes best..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasper out of sight inside the carrier on the left.... watching the kittens relax and play with no more incidents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Jasper's preferred kitten. When he came to us last Thursday he was very wary and timid but gradually he's warmed to us and clearly trusts us and now if we pick him up he will sit on our knee and not rush to get off and even snuggles into us which was almost unthinkable a few days ago. He even comes to us to stroke him. His eyes I feel are are very honest and he's making things very difficult about which kitten to choose.


Not difficult at all. Jasper has shown his preference


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> Well done Jasper, those little monkeys need to learn some manners!
> 
> I think Jasper has made the right choice, that little face is adorable. I say trust in Jaspers judgement!
> 
> Any names yet? Can we have a pole to guess your choice?
> 
> I love Norman for a cat :Cat but your kitten deserves a grander name I feel.


I'm very pleased with Jasper's progress in all this and the general restraint he's shown and I'm also pleased that he won't stand too much nomsense before putting them in their place. 
The other kitten which we like has been a bit too cocky with Jasper today and was provoking him but he got a warning too and I noticed he was steering clear of getting too close after that.
I don't want Jasper to bully any other cat but he was here first and he's such a gentle boy so it's good to see him stand up to them.

The kitchen door is one of those doors which sort of slowly 'nearly' closes itself ( purely through being poorly hung by the builder) and we've started to let it nearly close but not lock just so that the kittens can't open it to escape but Jasper can still push it open when we're in there and he's been in and out continually all day like the cuckoo in a clock so it's his choice as to whether he wants to be in or not. When he wants to leave he simply stands at the door until we let him out if he's had enough so he be in there if he didn't want to be or if he was angry.

As for names, we don't really want to give them names that we would keep unless we were sure we'd keep one of them. Presently we refer to the other kitten as Walter and the one in the above image as Jim-Bob just for our own reference but we'd need to come to some sort of consensus depending upon which one we keep, if any of course. but I think that all depends upon Jasper.

There's no doubt about it, the little one above has really grown on us...he has many attributes similar to Jasper, is cute and he and Jasper seem to have something between them even if they do have the occasional handbag waving but the other one is oh so lovely, it's so difficult to choose between them and I can see either of them being ok with Jasper on a one to one basis.


----------



## jasperthecat

SbanR said:


> Not difficult at all. Jasper has shown his preference


I can't argue with that. I think what it is is that the little one is less afraid of Jasper and will confidently walk up to him and rub noses and converse in gentle cat-speak with him which I think Jasper sort of respects, whereas the other one has been slightly less assertive and steps back when Jasper gets too close and tends to take it seriously and becomes defensive in his posture but he's much more confident now, in fact a bit too assertive/defensive and Jasper wasn't having any of it today and put him in his place.

Tomorrow I'm going to let one kitten out at a time with Jasper just in the hallway and on stairs to see how they get on as a couple rather than as a trio...that way I can see how they interact when each kitten explores Jasper's territory and be on hand to separate them if any conflict arises though I don't foresee too many fisticufs as there's not much to fight over but you never quite know with cats.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I used to be scared of the clicky noises the big camera makes....but today I posed ever so nicely for Human Daddy didn't I, for my Gotcha Day Photo Shoot"


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I used to be scared of the clicky noises the big camera makes....but today I posed ever so nicely for Human Daddy didn't I, for my Gotcha Day Photo Shoot"
> 
> View attachment 395950
> View attachment 395951
> View attachment 395952
> View attachment 395953


You're such a handsome lad, Oscar! There can't be enough photos of you. Glad you overcame your fear.


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I used to be scared of the clicky noises the big camera makes....but today I posed ever so nicely for Human Daddy didn't I, for my Gotcha Day Photo Shoot"
> 
> View attachment 395950
> View attachment 395951
> View attachment 395952
> View attachment 395953


Oh what beautiful photos! He's such a gorgeous boy! So photogenic! :Happy


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

I have happy cats today, as Scout's cone has come off! This is mainly because her brother has figured out how to take it off for her anyway, sneaky Jem! 

Lots of cuddling and grooming now, and Scout is definitely enjoying relaxing without it! This windowsill is a favoured spot as it's above the radiator. :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Scout! You're freeeeeeeeeee  So glad you've got your Bruv to help tidy you up now it's gone as well. Lovely pics Laura


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Scout! You're freeeeeeeeeee  So glad you've got your Bruv to help tidy you up now it's gone as well. Lovely pics Laura


It's technically coming off a day or so early, but I'm confident it's fine... She'd slipped it four times by 8am anyway! I couldn't work out what was happening at first but then I saw them - they'd figured out if he held the cone and she walked backwards it would come off! Clever, sneaky cats! :Cat:Cat

She's clearly much happier now in any case, so I am too! :Happy


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I used to be scared of the clicky noises the big camera makes....but today I posed ever so nicely for Human Daddy didn't I, for my Gotcha Day Photo Shoot"
> 
> View attachment 395950
> View attachment 395951
> View attachment 395952
> View attachment 395953


Love your full portrait Oscar


----------



## SbanR

Jessie was looking for birds in the hedge. I hope none nest there later this year










A ( black) neighborhood cat


----------



## Smuge

Ash was 'thrilled' to have his nails clipped


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Smuge - does Ash smell of shortbread. You know. Just asking for a friend. Ahem.

*SNIFF*


----------



## Quartermass

Huge ball of fluff in the tumble drier.


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> Ash was 'thrilled' to have his nails clipped
> 
> View attachment 395964


I *am *presuming of course that the 'thrilled' was said tongue in cheek lol 
I just couldn't imagine in my wildest dreams that Moo would sit like that for me. :Angelicnot!


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Cully said:


> I *am *presuming of course that the 'thrilled' was said tongue in cheek lol
> I just couldn't imagine in my wildest dreams that Moo would sit like that for me. :Angelicnot!


Haha, yeah, if I ever have to clip claws myself they're usually done one at a time over the course of multiple naps! I'm sneaky!


----------



## Cully

Laura_&_Cats said:


> Haha, yeah, if I ever have to clip claws myself they're usually done one at a time over the course of multiple naps! I'm sneaky!


The trouble is I get nervous clipping claws, giving spot on and pilling, and she knows it! 
Why am I nervous? Because she has claws and knows how to use them!!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Jessie was looking for birds in the hedge. I hope none nest there later this year
> 
> View attachment 395961
> 
> 
> A ( black) neighborhood cat
> View attachment 395962


Can it get down ok? Seems rather high.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Can it get down ok? Seems rather high.


Oh yes, it's pretty high. The neighbourhood cats, including Jessie, zip up n down these trees without a problem. Ollie would love to follow their example.

@Smuge Ash looks so sweet, sitting like that. Isn't he a good boy holding his leg up for you


----------



## LeArthur

Apparently I have a guard while I use the bathroom


----------



## Cully

lea247 said:


> Apparently I have a guard while I use the bathroom
> 
> View attachment 395976


I don't think you'd get much protection from that position lol


----------



## Cully

Where's my Turkey and cranberry stick?








I know I left it here. Have *you* eaten it?


----------



## Charity

Having a relaxing evening together


----------



## Mrs Funkin

lea247 said:


> Apparently I have a guard while I use the bathroom
> 
> View attachment 395976


Arthur, you really are the most beautiful rug


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Having a relaxing evening together
> 
> View attachment 395980
> 
> 
> View attachment 395981


Aww Bunty & Toppy you're just so adorable :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Summercat

Last night 
The intrepid adventurer


----------



## Britt




----------



## Charity

Bunty's favourite game with one of her many mousies


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

My beautiful girl Scout today! :Cat


----------



## jasperthecat

I'm really finding this difficult with regard to Jasper and choosing a kitten. 
Jasper has it seems a preference for one kitten in particular but we've observed the kitten he seems to like and we think he's a bit of handful now and is already bullying his bigger sibling and his play is rather aggressive to say the least with the kitchen floor covered in fur after their 'play fighting' and while at this stage Jasper puts them in their place when they have a swipe at him when they're above him etc, looking at how that particular kitten behaves during play, we both don't think he'd make a suitable companion for Jasper as the kitten has got no fear in him now and is a real 'boy' cat and will have a try at anything. If he was outside he'd be a fantastic hunter and protector of his own space but Jasper is not like that and I think Jasper could end up being bullied as the other cat matures, much as he was by his siblings when he was a tiny kitten.
If Jasper was a child then the kitten would be the child that you wouldn't want playing with your child if that makes sense.

However, the kitten that would clearly make the best long term companion for Jasper because of it's calm and gentle disposition, he actually seems to pick on for some reason and the poor kitten could end up by being bullied by Jasper as it gets older which again I wouldn't want.
Although Jasper isn't by any means a lap cat, I think he gets perhaps a little Jealous when that particular kitten comes to us and cries to be picked up. Jasper will always turn his back when he sees us petting the kittens so that has maybe something to do with it but it just could be that he simply doesn't like that kitten.

Anyway, I've got them to the stage below with Jasper having a drink of their water bowl while they were feeding alongside with no issues whatsoever so that's good news. He also again used their litter tray today so he's not doing badly at mixing with them and they could probably be left partly unsupervised in maybe another couple of weeks.

The one thing I'm finding strange is that the kittens will eat virtually any food placed in front of them, whereas Jasper is probably the most limited and choosy feeder ever and apart from his dry food and raw minced steak or cooked beef or turkey, he just will not even try wet food...these on the other hand would devour almost anything.


----------



## Tawny75

Yesterday I was off work with a sickness bug, Severus was 'helping' me feel better.


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny wanted to go to school with me today. She waited next to my school bag.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is a cuddle bug.


----------



## Cully

Ooh, a new box.








Mine now. Go find your own!


----------



## ChaosCat

Sorry for the photo overload today, but I couldn't resist this.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Bonnie looks so happy and it is lovely how Annie has turned into a cuddle bug

@jasperthecat 
I think if you show Jasper lots of attention he will be fine not jealous. Biggles loses lots of fur play fighting but loves playing with Jack. He calls for him when he cannot find him and initiates play. 
I would move the food dishes a bit further apart.
Good luck deciding


----------



## jasperthecat

Summercat said:


> @jasperthecat
> I think if you show Jasper lots of attention he will be fine not jealous. Biggles loses lots of fur play fighting but loves playing with Jack. He calls for him when he cannot find him and initiates play.
> I would move the food dishes a bit further apart.
> Good luck deciding


Jasper is certainly not left out and sleeps in our room every night and always has his cuddles with my OH...right now all three are down in the hallway with my OH playing with a Da Bird type of toy. She left the dining room door open but Jasper didn't like them going in there and told one off by jumping at him but never followed through with any anger.
The food dishes that you saw in the image are the kitten's and Jasper was only having a drink from their water bowl while they were feeding...Jasper has his own feeding station in the hall and another for his meat and kitten milk usually in the kitchen but the kittens would eat his at the moment so we have moved his meat/kitten milk bowls to just outside the kitchen door. When we've decided upon which if any kitten we're having, we'll revert back to Jasper having his milk and meat in the kitchen as normal.

During the play with my OH tonight, I noticed one of the kittens go over to Jasper's dry food bowl and eat some and Jasper was sat less than two feet from it watching him eat and never even reacted. The other kitten then went for a drink from Jaspers water bowl and no reaction to that either so he's not protective of his food and seems ok with sharing.

The kittens look quite big but most of it is fur and Jasper is around three times their weight so we don't want him mixing it with the kittens just yet. Also I suspect with not having hads much interaction with his litter siblings due to their bullying of him when he was a tiny kitten, he isn't sure of how he's supposed to play and looks rather puzzled when the kittens roll around the floor fighting.

I'm forever giving him positive encouragement and constantly tell him he's a good boy as a vocal reward when he mixes with the kittens and doesn't misbehave.. He knows what gentle means as he's been taught that when he gets hold of a toy on a string, gentle means let go or not to continue attacking it ...as soon as I say gentle, he relaxes and lets go of what he was holding onto with his mouth or claws or simply stops altogether and he responds in the same manner when it looks like he's going to have swipe at the kittens.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Peek-a-boo !!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh that is adorable @MissyfromMice


----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> Peek-a-boo !!!
> 
> View attachment 396094


Sooooo cute!


----------



## Summercat

@jasperthecat
Ah ok, I misunderstood, I thought you were thinking Jasper was jealous of attention to one of the kittens.
Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> Peek-a-boo !!!
> 
> View attachment 396094


She is so photographic, all her pics are gorgeous


----------



## Paddypaws

Hubble has been working on his tail in recent weeks in a bid to lose the 'disappointing' tag. He thinks he's doing pretty well.


----------



## jasperthecat

Summercat said:


> @jasperthecat
> Ah ok, I misunderstood, I thought you were thinking Jasper was jealous of attention to one of the kittens.
> Let us know what you decide.


The decision is getting harder to make each day...the kitten which we thought would be unsuitable because of its timid nature initially has now turned into a beautiful natured cat which was afraid of us at first but is now the first to come running to us when we enter the room and is even beginning to climb onto us and roll over for strokes. Jasper also likes that one too but having watched the kittens playing, I would suspect he'd be too much for Jasper to cope with when it grew older as he's really come out of his shell and is a proper rough and tumble 'boy' cat now. I would think he could dominate Jasper later which is not what we want.

I would also say that Jasper is slightly jealous of the kitten we initially chose which is why Jasper has the odd swipe at him for no reason which is very unlike Jasper as he's never once raised his paw to us. The kitten is more submissive and even more affectionate than the now bolder one and I think that could be a problem later if Jasper decided to bully it! He certainly makes more allowances toward the other kitten and is less triggered by it than the one we would say would be better for Jasper long term so that is making the decision even harder.


----------



## SbanR

jasperthecat said:


> The decision is getting harder to make each day...the kitten which we thought would be unsuitable because of its timid nature initially has now turned into a beautiful natured cat which was afraid of us at first but is now the first to come running to us when we enter the room and is even beginning to climb onto us and roll over for strokes. Jasper also likes that one too but having watched the kittens playing, I would suspect he'd be too much for Jasper to cope with when it grew older as he's really come out of his shell and is a proper rough and tumble 'boy' cat now. I would think he could dominate Jasper later which is not what we want.
> 
> I would also say that Jasper is slightly jealous of the kitten we initially chose which is why Jasper has the odd swipe at him for no reason which is very unlike Jasper as he's never once raised his paw to us. The kitten is more submissive and even more affectionate than the now bolder one and I think that could be a problem later if Jasper decided to bully it! He certainly makes more allowances toward the other kitten and is less triggered by it than the one we would say would be better for Jasper long term so that is making the decision even harder.


I think you could possibly be underestimating Jasper's ability to stand up for himself now he's a well grown adult. I think you'll regret it if you go with your original chosen kitten. 
Jasper has clearly indicated his preference


----------



## Charity

I don't know how you can give one back @jasperthecat though it sounds like the choice is getting easier from their behaviour.


----------



## LeArthur

It's been a long week.


----------



## jasperthecat

SbanR said:


> I think you could possibly be underestimating Jasper's ability to stand up for himself now he's a well grown adult. I think you'll regret it if you go with your original chosen kitten.
> Jasper has clearly indicated his preference


I think we'll regret whichever way we go on this.  I agree that maybe I am underestimating Jasper's ability to stand up for himself but I really don't want it to come to that if it can be avoided as he's such a gentle little fella and we are after all introducing another little one into his world but I suppose if he has a choice then we should follow his preference.


----------



## Charity

The weekend's nearly here,

time to relax










and play


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> The weekend's nearly here,
> 
> time to relax
> 
> View attachment 396123
> 
> 
> and play
> 
> View attachment 396122


Is Toppy watching the TV?!


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> I don't know how you can give one back @jasperthecat though it sounds like the choice is getting easier from their behaviour.


That's one of the problems..we really don't want to give either kitten back but realistically and for practical reasons we can't keep both kittens as well as Jasper so we have to make a final choice and choosing either one over the other will be upsetting. 
I think where we went wrong was that we brought two kittens at the same time to our home, rather than individually to see how they got on with Jasper and the second kitten was brought along as a companion for our original choice kitten so that it wouldn't be scared. However, the companion kitten is now fast becoming the first choice which is really causing us concern as to which to choose. 
As when I chose Jasper from his siblings, we are again so lucky to be able to take our time and make our choice which most prospective kitten owners aren't but what we didn't allow for was our personal involvement and change of view in thinking that our original choice of kitten was the correct one. Now we aren't quite so sure. 
They're very expensive kittens with an excellent pedigree background not that it means anything particularly to us as we'd feel exactly the same way and care about them equally if they were moggies and we'd still be faced with the same dichotomy of which to choose.
We could have both of them as a gift from my daughter so their pedigree background and value means nothing to us and my daughter is only interested in finding suitable homes for them with the right families rather than remuneration for them.
Today I'm going to separate the kittens and allow each one to mix with Jasper in other parts of the house to see how they both get on as individual pairs and see if that helps us with our decision.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh that is adorable @MissyfromMice





SbanR said:


> Sooooo cute!





Charity said:


> She is so photographic, all her pics are gorgeous


Thanks, @Mrs Funkin - @SbanR - @Charity.

Missy loves to play peek-a-boo and she's is very good at finding hiding spots.


----------



## Summercat

Biggles would love to play peekaboo with Missy


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Sorry for the photo overload today, but I couldn't resist this.
> 
> View attachment 396061
> 
> 
> View attachment 396063
> 
> 
> View attachment 396062


Catynastics lol. I got one of Moo too. V funny.


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> The decision is getting harder to make each day...the kitten which we thought would be unsuitable because of its timid nature initially has now turned into a beautiful natured cat which was afraid of us at first but is now the first to come running to us when we enter the room and is even beginning to climb onto us and roll over for strokes. Jasper also likes that one too but having watched the kittens playing, I would suspect he'd be too much for Jasper to cope with when it grew older as he's really come out of his shell and is a proper rough and tumble 'boy' cat now. I would think he could dominate Jasper later which is not what we want.
> 
> I would also say that Jasper is slightly jealous of the kitten we initially chose which is why Jasper has the odd swipe at him for no reason which is very unlike Jasper as he's never once raised his paw to us. The kitten is more submissive and even more affectionate than the now bolder one and I think that could be a problem later if Jasper decided to bully it! He certainly makes more allowances toward the other kitten and is less triggered by it than the one we would say would be better for Jasper long term so that is making the decision even harder.


I may have missed something here, but as the decision seems to be so hard, could you possibly keep them both??
At the moment you are so undecided that whichever you choose, you may find yourself wondering at some future time, if you made the right decision. 
They are both so gorgeous, and each with their own little personality developing. I just can't imagine making a choice.
Good luck.


----------



## jasperthecat

Cully said:


> I may have missed something here, but as the decision seems to be so hard, could you possibly keep them both??
> At the moment you are so undecided that whichever you choose, you may find yourself wondering at some future time, if you made the right decision.
> They are both so gorgeous, and each with their own little personality developing. I just can't imagine making a choice.
> Good luck.


I did mention in a previous post that it would be impractical to keep both though we are certainly torn over the issue. We'd actually love to keep them both but even adding a second kitten to our home was pushing things though we did decide we could manage with one more in the household, particularly if Jasper approved as it's him who has to live with the new addition. 
At present Jasper travels with us regularly during the season to our caravan about 100 miles away and loves it when he's there and we could just manage with one more but I think three cats would be out of the question. 
They're both adorable in their own way and either would be a good choice as neither have any issues and are so simple to care for.
One thing I will say is that whoever gets the 'other' kitten, whichever one it might be, they will be getting an excellent kitten with an equally excellent temperament and if placed in the correct home and family, either kitten would provide the love and affection the new owners would seek.
While I know it will be upsetting to let one of them go, I feel confident that my daughter will definitely find the kitten a new home which meets my daughter's ( and mine too) high expectations too so I know it will be going to a good home so at least we won't be worrying about its well-being.


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> I did mention in a previous post that it would be impractical to keep both though we are certainly torn over the issue. We'd actually love to keep them both but even adding a second kitten to our home was pushing things though we did decide we could manage with one more in the household, particularly if Jasper approved as it's him who has to live with the new addition.
> At present Jasper travels with us regularly during the season to our caravan about 100 miles away and loves it when he's there and we could just manage with one more but I think three cats would be out of the question.
> They're both adorable in their own way and either would be a good choice as neither have any issues and are so simple to care for.
> One thing I will say is that whoever gets the 'other' kitten, whichever one it might be, they will be getting an excellent kitten with an equally excellent temperament and if placed in the correct home and family, either kitten would provide the love and affection the new owners would seek.
> While I know it will be upsetting to let one of them go, I feel confident that my daughter will definitely find the kitten a new home which meets my daughter's ( and mine too) high expectations too so I know it will be going to a good home so at least we won't be worrying about its well-being.


Ah yes, sorry, I did forget about the caravan problem. I'm sure whatever decision you make you will make the right one for you and Jasper.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## jasperthecat

Cully said:


> Ah yes, sorry, I did forget about the caravan problem. *I'm sure whatever decision you make you will make the right one for you and Jasper*.


Let's hope so because if we get it wrong it won't be good for Jasper if we don't and he's the most important figure in all this. 
I've just taken up the kitten we'd choose if it was our choice alone to pick one for the first time to our bedroom where Jasper has his barrel bed and was sleeping and placed the kitten on the windowsill beside Jasper and he was fine with him. He's certainly a chunky good looking kitten if you like that kind of look in a cat and should grow into a fine looking boy.

The brass cabin hook in the bottom right corner is an added precaution to allow us to safely open the window a little for fresh air and to prevent Jasper from accidentally opening the window. It was the best thing I fitted last summer as Jasper loved sitting by the opened window when it was hot.


----------



## jasperthecat

I popped Jasper's preferred kitten up to the bedroom window sill and Jasper couldn't even be bothered to get up from his bed to see what was happening...they had a quick sniff and the kitten went about his business...Jasper had a quick reach out with his paw and then just laid and relaxed!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Alpha, a gentle stray cat, visiting us (and a few other neighbours) almost every day.


----------



## Quartermass

He always watches the football with me but I don't think he understands the offside rule.


----------



## Cully

Quartermass said:


> View attachment 396186
> 
> 
> He always watches the football with me but I don't think he understands the offside rule.


I know how he feels:Bag


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I'm rather enjoying watching Crufts...did you know that there are furry things with four legs that go woof instead of meow? How can this be?"










(Human Mother apologises for the terrible photo quality)


----------



## Tawny75

We used broadline drop on for the first time tonight. Lily is not bothered in the slightest Severus is laid on the floor throwing evil looks at us. 







I


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> We used broadline drop on for the first time tonight. Lily is not bothered in the slightest Severus is laid on the floor throwing evil looks at us.
> View attachment 396207
> I


He's thinking "I'll make sure you get your come-uppance tomorrow!"


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Summercat

That is a beautiful pic @MissyfromMice


----------



## MissyfromMice

Summercat said:


> That is a beautiful pic @MissyfromMice


Thanks, @Summercat. Missy enjoys the gentle warmth of the sun's rays.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I'm trying to get better at letting you love me, so I'm just going to hang out on you here for a bit...oooooh, it's warm and toastie. Oh oh, here comes human daddy with the camera...and a snap chat filter"


----------



## SuboJvR

So I've got a cold  which got steadily worse yesterday. I even had a 3 hour drive home from Oxford to deal with.

After demolishing a saucepan of Knorr chicken soup, I went for a lay down and err... stayed here from 5.30pm yesterday!!!

Feeling vaguely more human now

And I have my little guardian 

(Yes he did knock the pen off in the night)


----------



## ChaosCat

SuboJvR said:


> So I've got a cold  which got steadily worse yesterday. I even had a 3 hour drive home from Oxford to deal with.
> 
> After demolishing a saucepan of Knorr chicken soup, I went for a lay down and err... stayed here from 5.30pm yesterday!!!
> 
> Feeling vaguely more human now
> 
> And I have my little guardian
> 
> (Yes he did knock the pen off in the night)
> 
> View attachment 396238
> 
> 
> View attachment 396239


You have got a competent nurse there.
Get well soon!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope you feel better soon @SuboJvR and hope Nurse Joey is looking after you well


----------



## ChaosCat

Errrr, Annie, that's my chair and my blanket, was only gone for a minute and would like to sit there again.









On second thoughts I can also sit on the floor.


----------



## Tawny75

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 396250
> 
> Errrr, Annie, that's my chair and my blanket, was only gone for a minute and would like to sit there again.
> 
> View attachment 396248
> 
> On second thoughts I can also sit on the floor.


All I can say is - You snooze you lose


----------



## SuboJvR

I'm cute in my cat tree and give mummy kisses and cuddles


----------



## LeArthur

He's at it again....


----------



## SbanR

lea247 said:


> He's at it again....
> 
> View attachment 396265
> 
> 
> View attachment 396266
> 
> 
> View attachment 396267


Perhaps he's thinking "she's at it again!!", sticking that photo in my face:Banghead. Will she ever stop!:Bawling

Phone! Phone! NOT photo


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> Perhaps he's thinking "she's at it again!!", sticking that photo in my face:Banghead. Will she ever stop!:Bawling
> 
> Phone! Phone! NOT photo


I usually show him the photo's I take


----------



## Cully

lea247 said:


> I usually show him the photo's I take


Well of course, that's only polite. But does he know he gets splashed all over PF too?:Jawdrop


----------



## SbanR

lea247 said:


> I usually show him the photo's I take


Aha! So that autocorrect got it right. You're sticking Both phone AND photo in his face:Jawdrop

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

Cully said:


> Well of course, that's only polite. But does he know he gets splashed all over PF too?:Jawdrop


Yeeeeeaaasssss :Shy


----------



## SuboJvR

Everyone else's cats are "not allowed" on the kitchen counters right?


----------



## ChaosCat

SuboJvR said:


> Everyone else's cats are "not allowed" on the kitchen counters right?
> 
> View attachment 396281


Errm, well, no, of course not!


----------



## Tawny75

I had heard about cat hair but blimey!


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> I had heard about cat hair but blimey!
> 
> View attachment 396288


Wait until you start your spring cleaning. You'll be in for a few suprises.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Joey, you are most definitely half cat, half giraffe!


----------



## Summercat

A few friends I saw today


----------



## jasperthecat

Another day another event.
Poor Jasper, just when he thought it couldn't get any worse with the kittens being present, who should also come to stay for the weekend, none other than Poocha my OH's mum's rescue dog from Sri Lanka. She's off to stay with my OH's 90 year old gran for a couple of days who hasn't been too well recently and unfortunately Poocha is a poor passenger and gets car sick so we usually look after at times like this.
Poocha is a really nice dog and he and Jasper get on without issue though we don't normally let them loose together unless we're supervising but I'm sure he'd be ok with Jasper on his own.

Anyway my OH didn't approve, saying that it would scare them but I let the kittens meet him while I kept him on his lead and once Jasper was on the scene they came out of the kitchen into the hallway to meet and nosey at him. 
One kitten is a bit wary toward Poocha but the other shows no fear and within a couple of minutes he was sniffing him and walking past him. Poocha was aware of him being there and he didn't react so that's good.
Anyway they were quite happy with Poocha around so looks like we'll hopefully have an uneventful weekend even if it is a bit crowded with those with four legs.

Kittens meeting Poocha for the first time...in fact first time for meeting a dog! One is a little wary but the other is quite unconcerned. Jasper is in the background doing something, else.









He couldn't resist approaching and smelling him and Poocha wasn't at all bothered. The reason why Poocha has his coat on is that it was cold outside this morning and my OH was about to take him for a walk and he was used to Sri Lankan weather which very much warmer than here, particularly during our winter months and the poor boy soon feels our cold weather so he wears a coat sometimes.









Both aware of the other. I'd say excellent progress within a few minutes.









Kittens exploring the dining room properly. We removed a few things including the Victorian plant stand and plant as they'd soon have it over.









Not to be outdone, Jasper still likes to show that he's the king of the castle.


----------



## Jesthar

I see you with that camera, human, trying to take clandestine photographs of my little black toe beans...


----------



## Cully

@Summercat Beautiful kitts, especially the grey one.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"I believe that somebody has put something on me without my explicit consent!" Though Jiggs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Quick Jiggs! There’s a mousie trying to hitch a ride...! Pesky thing


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is having a dope party with her Yeowww banana.


----------



## ChaosCat

...and sleeping off the drugs on my lap....


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> ...and sleeping off the drugs on my lap....
> View attachment 396399


Well that looks more comfy than the previous pic lol.


----------



## Cully

Moo trying to make her mind up whether to go out this morning.







But then she spotted her pal, so no stopping her now


----------



## Smuge

Tali isn't a lap cat, except at night when we all go to bed. She sleeps at my feet every night and often likes a cuddle. I woke up today to find her asleep on my chest


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> Tali isn't a lap cat, except at night when we all go to bed. She sleeps at my feet every night and often likes a cuddle. I woke up today to find her asleep on my chest
> 
> View attachment 396417
> 
> View attachment 396416


She's really beautiful.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I've been trying for ages to get some new photos of Bertie but with him being all black it's not easy to get any decent photos - plus as soon as I approach with camera or phone in hand to capture that 'perfect' or 'cute' moment he's either off or changes position :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh

He's currently fascinated by the TV - doesn't matter what the programme is he'll sit watching for ages









though sitting that close I don't know how he makes out anything other than a blur of colour !!!


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> I've been trying for ages to get some new photos of Bertie but with him being all black it's not easy to get any decent photos - plus as soon as I approach with camera or phone in hand to capture that 'perfect' or 'cute' moment he's either off or changes position :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> 
> He's currently fascinated by the TV - doesn't matter what the programme is he'll sit watching for ages
> View attachment 396423
> 
> 
> though sitting that close I don't know how he makes out anything other than a blur of colour !!!


I know what you mean, as Misty turns away whenever I point my phone at her. I have caught her with the flash a few times and it bothered her, so I.m not suprised she doesn't like it.


----------



## Charity

Me and my girl, made for each other


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Me and my girl, made for each other
> 
> View attachment 396468


Oh!! How adorable are these two!x


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Me and my girl, made for each other
> 
> View attachment 396468


Aww I love seeing Toppy & Bunty cuddling up together :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Me and my girl, made for each other
> 
> View attachment 396468


Aww, that's made me melt


----------



## Guest




----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney enjoyed a grooming session in a sunny window today


----------



## Quartermass

One of the other cats at the breeder I visited today decided to become a parrot.


----------



## LeArthur

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney enjoyed a grooming session in a sunny window today
> View attachment 396520
> View attachment 396521
> View attachment 396522
> View attachment 396523


Look that those ears! He's adorable!


----------



## Guest




----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney enjoyed a grooming session in a sunny window today
> View attachment 396520
> View attachment 396521
> View attachment 396522
> View attachment 396523


Bob looks to have some serval in his background


----------



## BarneyBobCat

lea247 said:


> Look that those ears! He's adorable!


Its the Savannah in him - gave him big lugs!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Bob looks to have some serval in his background


Hes a Savannah / Bengal cross so yes he does have a hint of serval about him :Cat


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy and I have been playing peek-a-boo yesterday afternoon


----------



## dustydiamond1

Summercat said:


> @dustydiamond1
> Nice pic and I love the quilt


Thanks, I picked it up at one of our Goodwill stores, the other side has a very pretty solid design. It's the perfect cat size.


----------



## dustydiamond1

We went outside late Saturday afternoon in Gypsys new H harness. 















Checking out the window view after we got back inside.


----------



## Smuge

Woke up today. Ash sleeping between our pillows, Garfield at the foot of the bed. No sign of Tali, but I eventually found her looking very pleased with herself in a box full of football scarves and cuddly toys:


----------



## dustydiamond1

Smuge said:


> Woke up today. Ash sleeping between our pillows, Garfield at the foot of the bed. No sign of Tali, but I eventually found her:
> 
> View attachment 396586


She looks very comfortable :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Posing Annie
















and relaxing Bonny.
















Sorry for the poor quality of the Bonny photos, the barrel is almost as tall as myself and I had to stretch to take photos from above.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Posing Annie
> View attachment 396589
> View attachment 396590
> 
> 
> and relaxing Bonny.
> View attachment 396591
> 
> View attachment 396592
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality of the Bonny photos, the barrel is almost as tall as myself and I had to stretch to take photos from above.


Brilliant, especially the last one lol.


----------



## Psygon

Not sure why, but this makes me think she is Judge Jammy


----------



## Psygon

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy and I have been playing peek-a-boo yesterday afternoon
> 
> View attachment 396548
> 
> View attachment 396549


Love these pics, very atmospheric


----------



## Tawny75

@Psygon Sev obviously finds Jammy fascinating


----------



## Charity

Its all cats tonight


----------



## jasperthecat

Up to 2.30pm this afternoon we had made the decision that we wouldn't keep either of the kittens as Jasper simply didn't seem to like them being there and he's been going for and attacking them randomly and it culminated this afternoon with a bit of hissing and slapping by both Jasper and the feisty of the two kittens with a bit of fur flying as a result. Jasper had also been bullying the other kitten but it had also started to stand up to him but I was still convinced that it was best not to get another kitten.
However, I hadn't noticed he'd climbed over the barrier I'd put in place to keep Jasper and the kittens apart and next thing there was scuffling in the dining room but this time Jasper was on the retreat streaking into the kitchen followed closely by the kittens...then it was clear that they were actually chasing him and he was running with his tail arched just as he does when he wants to play chase with us and for the next few minutes he was encouraging them to chase him from the dining room to the kitchen and back so that was a real milestone and no paws dabbing each other.
This evening he jumped the barrier again and went directly to the kittens.. one was on the windowsill relaxing and the other on the dining table relaxing and he just went up to it, rubbed noses and walked off. Suddenly a blackbird bumped the window as it came in to roost just outside the window as it was dusk and all three sets of eyes were on it in a flash and all three were sat together on the windowsill looking at the bird and sat as if they'd been together for years. I just wished I'd had one of my decent cameras on hand to capture the moment.

Finally a special moment where all three are together and all because of a bird just outside the window.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Its all cats tonight
> 
> View attachment 396625


Very sweet. Is it too much cat for too little lap?


----------



## Cully

I was determined to catch up with my accounts today, I've been very lax lately. Why is it when I want to use my laptop, 'someone' decides my desk is the perfect place to hang out!!
















If she's not actually lying on the laptop, then she's lying on top of pens, mouse, mouse mat, calculator, note book etc.
I gave in and did it all the old fashioned way, with pen and paper.


----------



## SbanR

Jessie loves her new pillow


----------



## MissyfromMice

Psygon said:


> Love these pics, very atmospheric


Thank you, @Psygon.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Britt So sorry about the surgery! I'm a bit behind checking in here myself due to being under the weather. It's so nice to see you and Pooh again! The shelter kitties enjoyed their wet food treats! The blanket does look sweet under Pooh!!

@ChaosCat I was delighted to see of Annie's recovery. You have a bookish kitty as well! Brilliant kitty.

I love all the photos here! I should have come here for sunshine when I was under the weather!


----------



## Jcatbird

Cully said:


> Wow! What a super fluffy tail to be proud of.
> Moo's pal comes in through the window for elevenses every day and sits on the draining board. While he eats, he dips his big flooftail in the washing up bowl. Then when he leaves he flicks water all over my windows. Bless him.





TriTri said:


> Could you introduce yourself beautiful black cat? Do you have a name other than "cat with the fluffy tail?"


Oh dear! We failed our proper introductions in our previous post! Terrible manners. I would like to introduce the cat with the floof tail! This is Bonjure. I woke him up to get these so he is giving me his opinion about that.

Do not disturb me slave!
I was dreaming of chasing a mouse in the garden. 








I suppose I can forgive you for a treat! 








After a bit of floof grooming and a treat.....








It's back to a good stretch and dreaming of mousies. 








Bonjure has been known to dangle his tail in the water dish. Moo's pal is not alone is misplacing his tail. Bonjure usually jumps into Mum's lap to dry his floof.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR

Ollie's getting some fresh air


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Gorgeous photo of Jessie
Ollie looks like he is braving the wind!

@dustydiamond1 
Nice pics! Do you use flea treatment? Wondering if needed for walks.

@Jcatbird 
Hello amazing fluffster Bonjure


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Gorgeous photo of Jessie
> Ollie looks like he is braving the wind!
> 
> @dustydiamond1
> Nice pics! Do you use flea treatment? Wondering if needed for walks.
> 
> @Jcatbird
> Hello amazing fluffster Bonjure


It's rather blustery here SC and the weather folk are warning of more Gale force winds tonight


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Jessie loves her new pillow
> 
> View attachment 396643


Catnip? Valerian? Nothing like a good chomp on a fresh pillow:Hungover


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Catnip? Valerian? Nothing like a good chomp on a fresh pillow:Hungover


Can't remember now sorry; too many brain cells have died off. Got it at the recent cat show


----------



## LJC675

I made 2 deliberately squashy beds for Suter and Kalex for their 1st birthday as they both love squeezing into tight boxes. Just a quick shot, they still use them on a daily basis even though they must be even squishier now. Squishy box modelled by Kalex.


----------



## Cully

Jcatbird said:


> Oh dear! We failed our proper introductions in our previous post! Terrible manners. I would like to introduce the cat with the floof tail! This is Bonjure. I woke him up to get these so he is giving me his opinion about that.
> 
> Do not disturb me slave!
> I was dreaming of chasing a mouse in the garden.
> View attachment 396647
> 
> I suppose I can forgive you for a treat!
> View attachment 396649
> 
> After a bit of floof grooming and a treat.....
> View attachment 396650
> 
> It's back to a good stretch and dreaming of mousies.
> View attachment 396648
> 
> Bonjure has been known to dangle his tail in the water dish. Moo's pal is not alone is misplacing his tail. Bonjure usually jumps into Mum's lap to dry his floof.


He's gorgeous. Poor Mum, but I'm sure she forgives him. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 396654


That's a really cute photo.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Ollie's getting some fresh air
> 
> View attachment 396673
> View attachment 396674


No need to ask if it was windy then!


----------



## Britt




----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> I made 2 deliberately squashy beds for Suter and Kalex for their 1st birthday as they both love squeezing into tight boxes. Just a quick shot, they still use them on a daily basis even though they must be even squishier now. Squishy box modelled by Kalex.
> View attachment 396675


That looks darn uncomfortable Kalex


----------



## Guest

LJC675 said:


> I made 2 deliberately squashy beds for Suter and Kalex for their 1st birthday as they both love squeezing into tight boxes. Just a quick shot, they still use them on a daily basis even though they must be even squishier now. Squishy box modelled by Kalex.
> View attachment 396675


I thought he'd lost his tail for a second!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Britt said:


> View attachment 396679


Pooh is absolutely adorable in his little Pooh chair !!!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Cully said:


> That's a really cute photo.


Thank you @Cully. Missy was snoozing after another busy day.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Gorgeous photo of Jessie
> Ollie looks like he is braving the wind!
> 
> @dustydiamond1
> Nice pics! Do you use flea treatment? Wondering if needed for walks.
> 
> @Jcatbird
> Hello amazing fluffster Bonjure


Oh yes, we use Revolution. It also protects against mosquito borne heartworm.


----------



## Charity

Someone's not in a good mood this morning, probably because its pouring with rain so she can't go out. Poor Toppy got a right pasting 



















Oooh, nasty right hook, or is that a left hook?


----------



## Shrike

Poor Toppy!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Someone's not in a good mood this morning, probably because its pouring with rain so she can't go out. Poor Toppy got a right pasting
> 
> View attachment 396691
> 
> 
> Oh Bunty!! That's a mean left hook you have there! Poor Toppy!!
> 
> View attachment 396689
> 
> 
> Oooh, nasty right hook, or is that a left hook?
> 
> View attachment 396690


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Tired Jiggs waking up.


----------



## Summercat

Good you were able to get out @SbanR, hope you can take your second walk


----------



## Cully

@Charity Oh Bunty, that's not cricket! Poor Toppy taking a pasting just 'cos it's raining. You'll have to give him a cuddle now and tell him your sorry.:Sorry


----------



## Cully

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Tired Jiggs waking up.
> View attachment 396694


Mr Jiggs you do look sleepy today. Perhaps it's best to sleep the day away and hope it's dry tomorrow.


----------



## Cully

@SbanR What happens when the weathers too bad to go out. Do they accept it with good grace or act up?
Misty has been unusually tolerant so far, but I expect her patience will run out once it starts to get dark and she realises she definitely wont be going out now.


----------



## Summercat

Whoops forgot to say, thanks @dustydiamond1


----------



## Smuge




----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> @SbanR What happens when the weathers too bad to go out. Do they accept it with good grace or act up?
> Misty has been unusually tolerant so far, but I expect her patience will run out once it starts to get dark and she realises she definitely wont be going out now.


Jessie keeps running to the door each time I move, until it eases up sufficiently for me to let her out. Sometimes if it rains for long enough, she gives up n has a nap.:Yawn

Ollie gets into mischief; or pesters Jessie


----------



## Psygon

Not sure if I posted this before... But, tongues out Tuesday!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh goodness Bunty, don't beat poor Toppy up! It's not his fault @Charity

"Oh Human Mother, I'm just hanging out with human daddy in the office...it's pretty boring though, so I might just curl up here...what do you mean, I hardly fit? I think it's puuuuuurrrrfect!"

















@LJC675 Oscar says could you let the girls know he likes snuggling into places he shouldn't really fit either  Nice to see you Kalex, I've missed you.


----------



## Emmasian

Where's that Freya?? Can't see her anywhere!!


----------



## Quartermass

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Tired Jiggs waking up.


Sometimes I find my cat Johnny looks like that. I think snoozing tires him out and he needs a good long nap afterwards.It's hard work having 3am zoomies.


----------



## SuboJvR

What do you mean you have to go to work?????? Outrageous!










We have agreed I will work from home tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no! Joey! You poor little chap, Mummy left you to go to work? How rude. Good job she's staying home with you tomorrow....you show her who is Da Boss!


----------



## Jesthar

I is going to hang on tight to this sofa cushion, just in case sneaky hooman tries to steal it from me while I is asleep...


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 396751


That's not quite as elegant as we are used to seeing Missy. 
... but as gorgeous as always...


----------



## dustydiamond1

SuboJvR said:


> What do you mean you have to go to work?????? Outrageous!
> 
> View attachment 396741
> 
> 
> We have agreed I will work from home tomorrow


:Hilarious :Joyful


----------



## dustydiamond1

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 396751


:Hilarious


----------



## Jcatbird

So many precious faces are here! I smile at each and every one!! I thought I might introduce some of the other kitties that live with my flood tail, Bonjue. @Cully My flood tail does bring his wet tail to my lap but Mum doesn't mid. At least he doesn't run through the house saturating everything! His tail sbsords the water from his dish like a sponge! It better on me than everywhere!

This is my lighter floof tail Lady. She's refusing to surrender the top of the cat tre to the cats below by looking up as though she will not acknowledge their presence. 








The two snugglers are Whistle and Thrasher. They did not grow up as friends but they love each other now. Whistle has the white paws. 








Banjo likes to pose for the camera. She even takes selfies if I don't keep track of my phone!! Banjo is Sister to Whistle.








They all began as rescued ferals. Now they are spoiled by their human.


----------



## SbanR

Jcatbird said:


> So many precious faces are here! I smile at each and every one!! I thought I might introduce some of the other kitties that live with my flood tail, Bonjue. @Cully My flood tail does bring his wet tail to my lap but Mum doesn't mid. At least he doesn't run through the house saturating everything! His tail sbsords the water from his dish like a sponge! It better on me than everywhere!
> 
> This is my lighter floof tail Lady. She's refusing to surrender the top of the cat tre to the cats below by looking up as though she will not acknowledge their presence.
> View attachment 396754
> 
> The two snugglers are Whistle and Thrasher. They did not grow up as friends but they love each other now. Whistle has the white paws.
> View attachment 396755
> 
> Banjo likes to pose for the camera. She even takes selfies if I don't keep track of my phone!! Banjo is Sister to Whistle.
> View attachment 396756
> 
> They all began as rescued ferals. Now they are spoiled by their human.


You have such beautiful babies, all so full of character:Cat


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Jessie keeps running to the door each time I move, until it eases up sufficiently for me to let her out. Sometimes if it rains for long enough, she gives up n has a nap.:Yawn
> 
> Ollie gets into mischief; or pesters Jessie


That's a downside for cats allowed outside isn't it? All that energy has to go somewhere, and that usually means mischief lol.


----------



## Cully

Emmasian said:


> Where's that Freya?? Can't see her anywhere!!
> 
> View attachment 396734


Lol it looks like they've done something naughty and are peeping out to see if the coast is clear


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 396751


Looks like she has a microphone in her paw and is singing the blues:Singing


----------



## Cully

Another addition to Moo's diet. A plateful of rabbit went down well.








I'm really pleased she's adding to her likes now as I was really worried about all the tuna she was eating.
Can't believe she actually likes chicken now as she used to flatly refuse it.
Not having much luck with lamb yet!


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> That's not quite as elegant as we are used to seeing Missy.
> ... but as gorgeous as always...


Missy was doing her nails to look more elegant


----------



## Tawny75

When it is cold and windy, it is best just to close your eyes and cover your nose...


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Sleepy babies in a stress-free environment, with relaxing cat music playing! :Happy


----------



## Cully

Laura_&_Cats said:


> Sleepy babies in a stress-free environment, with relaxing cat music playing! :Happy
> 
> View attachment 396769


Is there any particular 'cat music' they prefer?


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Cully said:


> Is there any particular 'cat music' they prefer?


It's a site called 'Relax My Cat' - they have a live stream on YouTube that I have on the TV for them (free), and also other bits on their website (limited free, rest by subscription). I'm currently on the free trial for their stress! :Happy They both seem to like the music and the TV lol, I'm quite surprised!


----------



## Cully

Laura_&_Cats said:


> It's a site called 'Relax My Cat' - they have a live stream on YouTube that I have on the TV for them (free), and also other bits on their website (limited free, rest by subscription). I'm currently on the free trial for their stress! :Happy They both seem to like the music and the TV lol, I'm quite surprised!


----------



## Summercat

@jasperthecat 
Just wondering if you have come to a decision yet?:Bookworm


----------



## Tawny75

Hooman, I know I am growing up to be a big fierce lion but you are still my favourite sleeping spot.


----------



## Guest

Scratch 'n' Sniff...


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

shingigz said:


> Scratch 'n' Sniff...
> 
> View attachment 396792


Oh I love that scratcher with the steps! Where's that from?!


----------



## Guest

Laura_&_Cats said:


> Oh I love that scratcher with the steps! Where's that from?!


It's from Amazon UK. I think it was this one, but the screws don't show on mine:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07DC2DBYL/ref=twister_B07DCQKYNT?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

shingigz said:


> It's from Amazon UK.


Finding and buying!


----------



## DolomiTTe

All is peaceful in the DolomiTTe household (for the moment anyway). That's actually my seat and I've had to find elsewhere to sit.


----------



## Cully

DolomiTTe said:


> All is peaceful in the DolomiTTe household (for the moment anyway). That's actually my seat and I've had to find elsewhere to sit.
> View attachment 396793


All as it should be then!


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Ollie's getting some fresh air
> 
> View attachment 396673
> View attachment 396674


It's nice to see your face for once Ollie. We usually get your back end


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy in the tunnel


----------



## Guest




----------



## jasperthecat

Summercat said:


> @jasperthecat
> Just wondering if you have come to a decision yet?:Bookworm


Well it's finally getting to that time ( within two days) when a decision has to be finally made and we still aren't sure. 
Jasper seems as though he is OK with them one minute and then the next he's leaping and slapping at them. We really can't work him out as he's so unpredictable and it might transpire he simply won't accept another cat permanently sharing his home which while perhaps is disappointing, it's his home first and foremost and he comes first.

He originally had a prefered kitten and tended to bully the other but now he seems to have backtracked and is less confrontational with the one he originally bullied and is more relaxed toward him while he's more aggressive toward the other one now and to make matters worse, my OH has preference for one kitten while I prefer the other so ambivalence rules supreme in our house at the moment! 

Anyway whatever we decide it will decided by the weekend at the latest.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy in the tunnel
> 
> View attachment 396801
> 
> 
> View attachment 396804
> 
> 
> View attachment 396805


Oh Missy, you really are such a beauty


----------



## Tawny75

I am really annoyed, I had a day off work last week as I had a sickness bug, this has now turned into a stinking streaming cold so I am off again. March seems to hate me year on year! To make me feel better though I have nurses Lily and Severus to keep me company. Sev is guarding the window while Lily is sat making sure my crochet is all correct.


----------



## Summercat

@jasperthecat 
Good luck deciding


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> I am really annoyed, I had a day off work last week as I had a sickness bug, this has now turned into a stinking streaming cold so I am off again. March seems to hate me year on year! To make me feel better though I have nurses Lily and Severus to keep me company. Sev is guarding the window while Lily is sat making sure my crochet is all correct.
> View attachment 396819


Sorry you feel so rough but glad you have such caring company:Nurse. Hope you feel better quickly.


----------



## ChaosCat

Tawny75 said:


> I am really annoyed, I had a day off work last week as I had a sickness bug, this has now turned into a stinking streaming cold so I am off again. March seems to hate me year on year! To make me feel better though I have nurses Lily and Severus to keep me company. Sev is guarding the window while Lily is sat making sure my crochet is all correct.
> View attachment 396819


Liked for sympathy not because it's nice. Get better soon!


----------



## ChaosCat

Marking Maths papers...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Annie, you are very helpful


----------



## Willow_Warren

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 396859
> 
> Marking Maths papers...
> 
> View attachment 396861
> 
> 
> View attachment 396860


Maths papers are overrated!

Who needs maths anyhow...

H


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Annie, you are very helpful


Yes, so very helpful, much faster that way. 



Willow_Warren said:


> Maths papers are overrated!
> 
> Who needs maths anyhow...
> 
> H


I like maths! English and maths were my favourite subjects as a pupil and still are now as a teacher.


----------



## Willow_Warren

ChaosCat said:


> Yes, so very helpful, much faster that way.
> 
> I like maths! English and maths were my favourite subjects as a pupil and still are now as a teacher.


Maths was actually my favourite subject, although I was useless at English so didn't enjoy that one bit. I found second year of A-level maths just too hard though, I hit a brick wall of understanding it


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Strike the pose, vogue" thought Jiggs


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Oneinamillion said:


> "Strike the pose, vogue" thought Jiggs
> View attachment 396890


Thats not a Vogue, says Barney. This is a Vogue!


----------



## Cully

Oops! Overdone the catnip tonight Moo?








The eyes are a bit of a giveaway.


----------



## Oneinamillion

BarneyBobCat said:


> Thats not a Vogue, says Barney. This is a Vogue!
> View attachment 396891


"There is always one, lol" thought Jiggs


----------



## SbanR

Enjoying the last of the evening sun


----------



## Jesthar

Late evening lap pretzel


----------



## TriTri

I do love seeing a cat's fangs sticking out and Max's are no exception


----------



## MissyfromMice

I prefer the catnip version


----------



## Jcatbird

SbanR said:


> You have such beautiful babies, all so full of character:Cat


Thank you for the "Sweet Faces!" Have you met Flowers yet? She's definitely full of character. 

She loves my hand....








Until she discovers that it doesn't contain chicken!


----------



## SbanR

Jcatbird said:


> Thank you for the "Sweet Faces!" Have you met Flowers yet? She's definitely full of character.
> 
> She loves my hand....
> View attachment 396921
> 
> Until she discovers that it doesn't contain chicken!
> View attachment 396922


Hahaha! She looks sooooo disgusted. I hope you appeased her with a treat

You Did, didn't you?:Bag


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey realised he can tightrope Walk...

Should've seen his face when the door moved as he turned around. Don't worry I rescued him 










He then returned to his little box bed (which is also up high on top of the book case).


----------



## Summercat

@Jcatbird welcome Flowers 

@TriTri Max looks adorable with his fangs


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> Joey realised he can tightrope Walk...
> 
> Should've seen his face when the door moved as he turned around. Don't worry I rescued him
> 
> View attachment 396923
> 
> 
> He then returned to his little box bed (which is also up high on top of the book case).
> 
> View attachment 396924


Very brave Joey. Wait until he does what Moo tries, getting 3 feet on the picture rail, then *really *trying to get the 4th one on too! 
I think if she could she'd love to walk all round the room up there. Might be useful at removing cobwebs lol 
Joey does look quite comfortable in his box though. Who needs expensive fancy beds?


----------



## Cully

What are you doing still in bed? Where's my breakfast?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Joey! You are a little daredevil!

Oscar is dreaming of his daredevil younger days I think...


----------



## Steve Burt

Daisy and Leo. She is half Ragdoll, half British Blue. He is a moggy. Best mates since we got them both as kittens 10 years ago.


----------



## dustydiamond1

K


Steve Burt said:


> Daisy and Leo. She is half Ragdoll, half British Blue. He is a moggy. Best mates since we got them both as kittens 10 years ago.
> View attachment 396959


:Joyful They are a beautiful pair of lifelong friends :Cat


----------



## Charity

Steve Burt said:


> Daisy and Leo. She is half Ragdoll, half British Blue. He is a moggy. Best mates since we got them both as kittens 10 years ago.
> View attachment 396959


They are gorgeous, keep posting pics.


----------



## ChaosCat

Nothing better than this on a rainy Friday afternoon.


----------



## Summercat

Pretty Annie


----------



## Quartermass

Someone isn't allowed KFC but he still likes a sniff.


----------



## SbanR

Greedy girl has garnered all the kickers


----------



## TriTri

Summercat said:


> @Jcatbird welcome Flowers
> 
> @TriTri Max looks adorable with his fangs


Thank you @Summercat :Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

SbanR said:


> Hahaha! She looks sooooo disgusted. I hope you appeased her with a treat
> 
> You Did, didn't you?:Bag





Summercat said:


> Pretty Annie


I had to give Flowers a treat! I was concerned she might nibble upon me in my sleep! She did smile once she got her way. 

Indeed that is pretty Annie! Reminds me of someone else I know too!


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Pretty Annie





Jcatbird said:


> I had to give Flowers a treat! I was concerned she might nibble upon me in my sleep! She did smile once she got her way.
> 
> Indeed that is pretty Annie! Reminds me of someone else I know too!


Thank you! Annie feels very flattered.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Jcatbird

SbanR said:


> Greedy girl has garnered all the kickers
> 
> View attachment 396984


Hah! Did she do that all by herself? Very talented!

Muffin, obviously, does not wish to be disturbed.

The camera again?


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
I read that first as all the knickers :Shy


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie claiming my rocking chair- but I must admit it suits her better than me.


----------



## Charity

You're invading my personal space, don't come any closer


----------



## ChaosCat

Aaaaand actioooon!


----------



## SbanR

Haha SC, I think it might be a good idea to get your eyes checked

@Jcatbird Jessie was having a good chomp n kick with the fish patterned kicker, rolled onto the other 2 kickers and then decided it was a good spot to settle


----------



## QOTN

@Jcatbird Jessie was having a good chomp n kick with the fish patterned kicker, rolled onto the other 2 kickers and then decided it was a good spot to settle[/QUOTE]

My kickers were relegated to pillows some time ago. I cannot imagine the blue one can possibly still be smelling of catnip.


----------



## SbanR

QOTN said:


> @Jcatbird Jessie was having a good chomp n kick with the fish patterned kicker, rolled onto the other 2 kickers and then decided it was a good spot to settle


My kickers were relegated to pillows some time ago. I cannot imagine the blue one can possibly still be smelling of catnip.[/QUOTE]
Jessie still loves her pillows but the newest one is the one she chomps on


----------



## SbanR

Heffalump climbing my precious Philadelphus


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, that's *just* the spot...I know, it looks tempting to try to stroke my little soft tummy but you know that wouldn't be the best idea you've ever had. See how tall I am too, I'm nearly as long as your legs. I'm just going to hang out here as it's nice and toastie warm, make sure you don't go out again and leave me. I need you here to be my slave!"










(Please forgive the little bits of rug on the carpet that a certain someone has plucked out...I'm mostly just glad it's not the carpet that he does it to! Also please forgive the post-parkrun dishevelled mess that is human mother!)


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Heffalump climbing my precious Philadelphus
> 
> View attachment 397041


Looks like a "Peeping Tom"


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney is napping today


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney is napping today
> View attachment 397047


Only recharging for more acrobatics daddy


----------



## LeArthur

Rain rain go away,
So I can play out today!


----------



## Summercat

@lea247 
Tell Arthur not to let the rain stop him

@SbanR 
Dyslexia but I read well, just words I don't see too often, I sometimes mangle


----------



## Summercat

Just one pic of this little cutie from today's visit.
I won't bombard with too many pics this time


----------



## slartibartfast

Naughty bits!!!


----------



## TriTri

Summercat said:


> Just one pic of this little cutie from today's visit.
> I won't bombard with too many pics this time
> 
> View attachment 397066


More please!


----------



## Summercat

@TriTri 
If insist


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> @TriTri
> If insist
> View attachment 397074
> View attachment 397076
> View attachment 397077


No 1 is very appealing, so sweet. Hope they find homes soon.


----------



## Cully

Sorry, I posted a similar, full face pic yesterday but couldn't resist this.
I grabbed my phone without putting my glasses on and didn't realise I'd taken this one at first.








Talk about keeping a close eye on me!


----------



## Psygon

I went to meet and cuddle some baby tonks today


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> I went to meet and cuddle some baby tonks today
> 
> View attachment 397082
> View attachment 397083
> View attachment 397084
> View attachment 397085


Ooooh, cute! Are you adding to your family Psygon?


----------



## Cully

Aww @Psygon , so how many will you be bringing home?


----------



## QOTN

Psygon said:


> I went to meet and cuddle some baby tonks today


I never liked Burmese but the BCR kitten is lovely. It must be the tonk type that I like.


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Well, my babies are certainly starting to look like happy, content cats who are comfortable in their surroundings now! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> Ooooh, cute! Are you adding to your family Psygon?





Cully said:


> Aww @Psygon , so how many will you be bringing home?


Well, to be honest, I just went to meet them... there is a little colourpoint girl available tho


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> Well, to be honest, I just went to meet them... there is a little colourpoint girl available tho


Run a poll to choose her name


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 397094


She's a real beauty!! And absolutely adorable! Love this photo


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie on her watchtower



















and Bonny being towelled dry after one of her rain excursions.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney has been trying to participate in the pit stops at the F1


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney has been trying to participate in the pit stops at the F1
> View attachment 397113


It always beats me how they can see anything while that close to the screen. I'd love to know what they can actually see.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I feel a bit weirdy today...so please stop trying to talk to me and leave me in peace on this conveniently placed folded blankie, on a table I've never sat on in my life"










(The plants on the table are fakes before anyone worries)


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I feel a bit weirdy today...so please stop trying to talk to me and leave me in peace on this conveniently placed folded blankie, on a table I've never sat on in my life"
> 
> View attachment 397115
> 
> 
> (The plants on the table are fakes before anyone worries)


What's up, poor little Oscar?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't know @ChaosCat - he isn't really doing his usual things this morning, that's all. I think he needs to go for his morning sleep.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't know @ChaosCat - he isn't really doing his usual things this morning, that's all. I think he needs to go for his morning sleep.


Paws crossed that he will wake up feeling himself after a cosy little nap.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's asleep now on the table, it is very warm in the conservatory, so it's probably quite nice


----------



## ChaosCat

Now it's Annie's turn to be towelled. True piratesses don't mind the rain.


----------



## Joy84

We're having a super-productive day ...
NOT


----------



## Mrs Funkin

In fairness, Phoebe, it is Sunday...and it's the day of rest 

Oscar has finally decided to join you in the resting. Your duvet looks more comfy than his box but he seems happy enough...


----------



## SbanR

Joy84 said:


> We're having a super-productive day ...
> NOT
> View attachment 397119


Have you had a second breakfast of Leonardo Phoebe?


----------



## Joy84

SbanR said:


> Have you had a second breakfast of Leonardo Phoebe?


Not today, no :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Joy84 said:


> Not today, no :Hilarious


Sorry, can't really " like" that


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy prefers reading a book instead of walking in the rain…


----------



## Charity

Having fun in the garden between showers










Bunty watching some chickens on the TV


----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy prefers reading a book instead of walking in the rain…
> 
> View attachment 397132


Missy is so photogenic


----------



## SbanR

Ollie has gone back to swinging on his branch


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Ollie has gone back to swinging on his branch
> 
> View attachment 397147


Beautiful photo SbanR.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Trixie1 said:


> She's a real beauty!! And absolutely adorable! Love this photo





SbanR said:


> Missy is so photogenic


Thanks, @Trixie1 and @SbanR. 
Missy just loves to pose.


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> Thanks, @Trixie1 and @SbanR.
> Missy just loves to pose.


And she does it so well!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Trixie1 said:


> And she does it so well!


:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Oh @SbanR, your photos make me so excited for harness training! 

How is Oscar doing now @Mrs Funkin? More like his normal self I hope?

I have pure sibling love here today! :Happy


----------



## cheekyscrip

V







Just chilling...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think he's okay, yes thank you @Laura_&_Cats  Well, we went out and we've just got back and he came to us for head bumps, so yes, I think he's alright. Oh and he's had his starter too and a wee, so I think all okay. Hope Jem & Scout are having a nice Sunday with you and hope Jem's water works troubles are calming down.


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think he's okay, yes thank you @Laura_&_Cats  Well, we went out and we've just got back and he came to us for head bumps, so yes, I think he's alright. Oh and he's had his starter too and a wee, so I think all okay. Hope Jem & Scout are having a nice Sunday with you and hope Jem's water works troubles are calming down.


Good news he's back to his normal self! :Happy

Yes, fingers crossed Jem is on the mend now.  I'm becoming increasingly certain it's stress/anxiety related, poor boy. Scout is still absolutely thriving!

I have a progress check phonecall with the vets next week, and if she's happy I will be getting them both booked in probably late the following week for 'the works'  - full health checks with bloods, vaccination restarts, flea/worming treatments and microchipping! I'll feel happier after all that is done.


----------



## Psygon

Today I helped out with a search for a missing tonk :-( so very sad that we didn't find him. He's been missing 2 weeks now. He's a tabby - and very similar looking to our Ed (and he lives with a lilac tonk who is very similar to Jammy).










So been a bit of a tonk weekend with meeting little baby tonks yesterday. This is the girl that's available ;-)


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Psygon said:


> Today I helped out with a search for a missing tonk :-( so very sad that we didn't find him. He's been missing 2 weeks now. He's a tabby - and very similar looking to our Ed (and he lives with a lilac tonk who is very similar to Jammy).
> 
> View attachment 397190
> 
> 
> So been a bit of a tonk weekend with meeting little baby tonks yesterday. This is the girl that's available ;-)
> 
> View attachment 397191


So many breeds I'm not familiar with!  I'm totally ignorant when it comes to pedigrees and always have to google! :Hilarious

They're very beautiful cats! The little girl is gorgeous - I think you should take her home so we can all see more pics of her growing up! :Cat


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> Today I helped out with a search for a missing tonk :-( so very sad that we didn't find him. He's been missing 2 weeks now. He's a tabby - and very similar looking to our Ed (and he lives with a lilac tonk who is very similar to Jammy).
> 
> View attachment 397190
> 
> 
> So been a bit of a tonk weekend with meeting little baby tonks yesterday. This is the girl that's available ;-)
> 
> View attachment 397191


You MUST, MUST, MUST HAVE HER. Look at her beautiful striking face:Kiss


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> You MUST, MUST, MUST HAVE HER. Look at her beautiful striking face:Kiss


She is adorable. I need to convince my OH tho' - so far he has said she has very cute little socks on :-D


----------



## Cully

@Psygon That's so sad you were unable to find the missing tonk, I do hope he's safe and well somewhere. So many things go through your mind don't they?
How do you think your lot would react if you introduced the baby to them?
I'm fairly sure Misty would say, "and you can take *that* back to where it came from".:Sour


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> She is adorable. I need to convince my OH tho' - so far he has said she has very cute little socks on :-D


Tell OH you'll have her as an early, combined birthday Christmas pressy


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Psygon said:


> She is adorable. I need to convince my OH tho' - so far he has said she has very cute little socks on :-D


She is super cute - I couldn't look at that face and not bring home!


----------



## Quartermass

I don't think that little kitten gives everybody that look, I think that's a special look she has for the person she wants to adopt her.


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> Tell OH you'll have her as an early, combined birthday Christmas pressy


Interestingly she will be pretty much available to go to a new home on my birthday :O and it's one of those big ones this year since I am 40 :O

Edit: just to say I wouldn't get a cat just because it's my birthday! Tonks are my soul cat tho


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Psygon said:


> Interestingly she will be pretty much available to go to a new home on my birthday :O and it's one of those big ones this year since I am 40 :O


It's a sign!


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> @Psygon That's so sad you were unable to find the missing tonk, I do hope he's safe and well somewhere. So many things go through your mind don't they?
> How do you think your lot would react if you introduced the baby to them?
> I'm fairly sure Misty would say, "and you can take *that* back to where it came from".:Sour


Mostly tonks are pretty amenable to new tonks. We have not had problems when we introduced CK to Ted and Darcy. Or when we introduced jammy to ted, Darcy and CK.

However, I do wonder what would feel like the breaking point for them!


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> Interestingly she will be pretty much available to go to a new home on my birthday :O and it's one of those big ones this year since I am 40 :O


Pshaw! You're just a toddler Psygon


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh! That little face! That is a face that says, “Are you sure you can’t find room for me in your home and your heart” 

I know nothing about cats but she looks like I always imagined Siamese cats to look. So sweet.


----------



## QOTN

I have managed to have a successful group of five but I considered myself exceptionally lucky. I also have a pic of a group of six from years ago but one of them was very old so no threat to the others.


----------



## Quartermass

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh! That little face! That is a face that says, "Are you sure you can't find room for me in your home and your heart"
> 
> I know nothing about cats but she looks like I always imagined Siamese cats to look. So sweet.


I know nothing about cats, says best cat mum on planet.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Willow_Warren

Psygon said:


> So been a bit of a tonk weekend with meeting little baby tonks yesterday. This is the girl that's available ;-)
> 
> View attachment 397191


Oh... She's available is she? You sure about that 

You could try "oh... That old thing.... Had it ages..." Might not work too well with a kitten lol...


----------



## Citruspips

@Psygon how exciting is it just an idea at the moment or are you definitely going to get her? She's so pretty


----------



## Psygon

QOTN said:


> I have managed to have a successful group of five but I considered myself exceptionally lucky. I also have a pic of a group of six from years ago but one of them was very old so no threat to the others.


We have a good unit with the 4 at the moment. CK and Ted tend to gravitate towards each other for sleeping, and Darcy and Jammy do the same. CK and jammy do the hyper play, and Ed and Darcy do the watching over the hyper youngsters.

So it would take careful thought if we were to bring her home.


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh! That little face! That is a face that says, "Are you sure you can't find room for me in your home and your heart"
> 
> I know nothing about cats but she looks like I always imagined Siamese cats to look. So sweet.


I think tonks are like old style Siamese, tho a bit heavier set!


----------



## Psygon

Citruspips said:


> @Psygon how exciting is it just an idea at the moment or are you definitely going to get her? She's so pretty


I am thinking... ;-)

We really only went to meet them, I thought they all had homes lined up :-D so her being available threw me into indecision. She is so super cute


----------



## Jesthar

I swear this cat can teleport!

I just finished a t-shirt yarn cat bed commission for a customer, turned my back for 10 seconds, and turned back to this:

















Thankfully the customer is a good friend and just said they were glad it passed quality control!


----------



## SbanR

Jesthar said:


> I swear this cat can teleport!
> 
> I just finished a t-shirt yarn cat bed commission for a customer, turned my back for 10 seconds, and turned back to this:
> 
> View attachment 397230
> 
> View attachment 397231
> 
> Thankfully the customer is a good friend and just said they were glad it passed quality control!


Exactly!


----------



## TriTri

QOTN said:


> I have managed to have a successful group of five but I considered myself exceptionally lucky. I also have a pic of a group of six from years ago but one of them was very old so no threat to the others.


Any chance of seeing that photo pleeeeeease? I had 5 that all got on well. I love the odd few pictures I have of them all together. An Oliver (or 2 Oliver's actually) tried to move in, but none of my cats liked the Oliver that persisted and Oliver had a loving home already anyway, but they weren't home enough for him and he eventually moved on elsewhere. I would get home from work to find Oliver having made himself at home, with my cats pretty miffed. He'd jump in the car with me and I would drop him home, once he managed to run back to mine, before I'd made it back home in my car. The cheeky lovable rascal.


----------



## QOTN

Apologies for breaking the rules and to those who have seen multiple pics of these cats before. I have found pics of both groups, first the five with my Darkness in the middle. I lost her last year and then the six with The Pig as well. He died in 2012.


----------



## TriTri

QOTN said:


> Apologies for breaking the rules and to those who have seen multiple pics of these cats before. I have found pics of both groups, first the five with my Darkness in the middle. I lost her last year and then the six with The Pig as well. He died in 2012.
> View attachment 397239
> 
> 
> View attachment 397240


Oh wow!! What wonderful photos. How lovely. Thank you


----------



## Shrike

I looked out the kitchen window this morning and saw a gorgeous slinky black panther staring back at me! Almost entirely black bar a lighter patch on its chest. Sadly no camera handy!
Only a few minutes later I saw another cheeky black cat having a nibble on Brooke's catnip - this one is rather fluffier and has splendid white whiskers! Managed to grab the camera this time.


----------



## Charity

Sleepyhead tonight









and not so sleepy


----------



## cheekyscrip

Charity said:


> Sleepyhead tonight
> 
> View attachment 397290
> 
> and not so sleepy
> 
> View attachment 397291


She is plotting her Garden Heist....


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Babies having fun! They both love the Catit Play Circuit thing, especially Jem. It has cheered him up while he's been poorly. :Happy


----------



## MissyfromMice

QOTN said:


> Apologies for breaking the rules and to those who have seen multiple pics of these cats before. I have found pics of both groups, first the five with my Darkness in the middle. I lost her last year and then the six with The Pig as well. He died in 2012.
> View attachment 397239
> 
> 
> View attachment 397240


Precious memories don't need apologies, @QOTN. They're magnificent !!!


----------



## Summercat

@Shrike 
Gorgeous cat visitor


----------



## slartibartfast

His Naughtingness, always sitting somewhere he shouldn't be.


----------



## slartibartfast

Slave will sleep on the floor.


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Guest

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 397331


Good picture and good catch! I would love to be able to take a front-on, close-up picture of my cat yawning, to see if I could get a decent look at some of her teeth...


----------



## Charity

Early morning playtime, my camera wrist strap is the toy of choice today while Bunty amuses herself. This was followed by some fisticuffs.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

QOTN said:


> Apologies for breaking the rules and to those who have seen multiple pics of these cats before. I have found pics of both groups, first the five with my Darkness in the middle. I lost her last year and then the six with The Pig as well. He died in 2012.
> View attachment 397239
> 
> 
> View attachment 397240


oooh - cat bouquets


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> Today I helped out with a search for a missing tonk :-( so very sad that we didn't find him. He's been missing 2 weeks now. He's a tabby - and very similar looking to our Ed (and he lives with a lilac tonk who is very similar to Jammy).
> 
> View attachment 397190
> 
> 
> So been a bit of a tonk weekend with meeting little baby tonks yesterday. This is the girl that's available ;-)
> 
> View attachment 397191


"Resistance is futile, you know you WILL adopt me"


----------



## SbanR

Insect Hunter


----------



## MissyfromMice

SbanR said:


> Insect Hunter
> 
> View attachment 397350


Did he catch something ?


----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> Did he catch something ?


He Tries


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy caught a lizard a few Summers ago. But she set him free and he survived.


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy catched a lizard a few Summers ago. But she set him free and he survived.


Moo did the same and I spent ages waiting for it to come out from under the cooker.


----------



## Cully

Does anyone else's cat extend a front leg and hook their claws into fabric and just remain like that quite happily?
If you zoom in you can see she's clinging onto the curtain, almost like it's supporting her leg. She's quite happy. In fact she doesn't like it when I try and 'rescue' her.








Have I got a weird cat?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

New peak conquered - the clothes horse and exercise bike. Now banned from the utility room.


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> New peak conquered - the clothes horse and exercise bike. Now banned from the utility room.
> View attachment 397361
> View attachment 397362
> View attachment 397363


He thinks he's not getting enough exercise, so wants to turn the utility room into a gym. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Does anyone else's cat extend a front leg and hook their claws into fabric and just remain like that quite happily?
> If you zoom in you can see she's clinging onto the curtain, almost like it's supporting her leg. She's quite happy. In fact she doesn't like it when I try and 'rescue' her.
> View attachment 397354
> 
> Have I got a weird cat?


Toppy does exactly the same with the curtains and he hates it when I try to get him free. Two weird cats then.


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> Toppy does exactly the same with the curtains and he hates it when I try to get him free. Two weird cats then.


I have to say that Sev does this too. We have decided that the tiny pin prick holes that are left behind are a design choice...


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Jem having a sleep on top of their favourite cardboard box covered with an old curtain. :Cat

He went up there hunting a fluffy mouse, then seems to have decided on a victory snooze!


----------



## ChaosCat

Slavey, you're not going to the loo for the next couple of hours.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Slavey, you're not going to the loo for the next couple of hours.
> View attachment 397384
> 
> 
> View attachment 397385


I think Slavey needs to invest in a female urinal


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> I think Slavey needs to invest in a female urinal


Annie seconds that idea wholeheartedly.


----------



## ChaosCat

You'll be glad to know that the piratesses won't starve in the near future.


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> You'll be glad to know that the piratesses won't starve in the near future.
> View attachment 397392


I'm speechless !!!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> You'll be glad to know that the piratesses won't starve in the near future.
> View attachment 397392


Hm, I hope they don't suddenly decide they fancy a change of menu.:Jawdrop


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Hm, I hope they don't suddenly decide they fancy a change of menu.:Jawdrop


No worries there, the only food they ever turned up their nose at was MAC's. They eat 9 different brands in lots of different flavours.


----------



## Cully

@Charity and @Tawny75 
Glad I'm not the only one that has curtains with more perforations than tea bags!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> No worries there, the only food they ever turned up their nose at was MAC's. They eat 9 different brands in lots of different flavours.


I'm impressed, nay, envious


----------



## Quartermass

I'm half tempted to stop all the stuff I'm doing looking into foods and just replicate the contents of your cupboard ChaosCat!


----------



## Psygon

Bertie'sMum said:


> "Resistance is futile, you know you WILL adopt me"


So not saying anything about arranging a second visit. So will just leave this updated pic here and keep people guessing. (Shes the girl lying down).


----------



## Quartermass

Congratulations on your birthday present!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> No worries there, the only food they ever turned up their nose at was MAC's. They eat 9 different brands in lots of different flavours.


Could you please get your Piratesses to have a word, (or two, three even dozens!!) with Ollie. He is such a **** over food. There's not many he'll eat, and he's starting to become bored with them


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> So not saying anything about arranging a second visit. So will just leave this updated pic here and keep people guessing. (Shes the girl lying down).
> 
> View attachment 397420


Her brother is gorgeous too!


----------



## huckybuck

ChaosCat said:


> You'll be glad to know that the piratesses won't starve in the near future.
> View attachment 397392


Oh heck - I must have OCD - I have a terrible urge to want to turn all those labels to face the front!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Scruffy skinny boy back from the vets!!


----------



## Quartermass

Still looks majestic, even if you claim he's scruffy.


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> So not saying anything about arranging a second visit. So will just leave this updated pic here and keep people guessing. (Shes the girl lying down).
> 
> View attachment 397420


Oh my, she's adorable
How can you not say yes to offering her a home xx


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 397458
> 
> 
> Scruffy skinny boy back from the vets!!


Aww poor Little H
I'm so sorry to hear you've been unwell, but so pleased you're back home where you belong with your mama & you're feeling much better
Sending head boops & snuggles xx


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Oh heck - I must have OCD - I have a terrible urge to want to turn all those labels to face the front!!!


Haha I'm so glad I'm not the only one that thought this!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Jesthar

Cully said:


> Does anyone else's cat extend a front leg and hook their claws into fabric and just remain like that quite happily?
> If you zoom in you can see she's clinging onto the curtain, almost like it's supporting her leg. She's quite happy. In fact she doesn't like it when I try and 'rescue' her.
> View attachment 397354
> 
> Have I got a weird cat?


Yup, Lorelei often hooks one or both front paws into the back cushion when having sofa snuggles, as she is doing right now :


----------



## ChaosCat

Quartermass said:


> I'm half tempted to stop all the stuff I'm doing looking into foods and just replicate the contents of your cupboard ChaosCat!


They are mostly Zooplus stuff- Feringa, CatzFinefood, Leonardo, Wild Freedom, Smilla, Bozita- and two brands that Zooplus don't have- Ropocat and MjaMjam.



SbanR said:


> Could you please get your Piratesses to have a word, (or two, three even dozens!!) with Ollie. He is such a **** over food. There's not many he'll eat, and he's starting to become bored with them


Wild piratesses can't be bothered with being picky but I will ask them to contact Ollie on the Paws Forum.



huckybuck said:


> Oh heck - I must have OCD - I have a terrible urge to want to turn all those labels to face the front!!!





ebonycat said:


> Haha I'm so glad I'm not the only one that thought this!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious


Ha, being an old punk has its advantages! I'm perfectly happy with those cans standing in any old way and not even sorted according to brand and flavour. Chaos is my name and my attitude.


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny and the moon- just taken


----------



## MissyfromMice

In the moonlight.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> So not saying anything about arranging a second visit. So will just leave this updated pic here and keep people guessing. (Shes the girl lying down).
> 
> View attachment 397420


definitely a hypnotist in the making - you're a lost cause @Psygon !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> Could you please get your Piratesses to have a word, (or two, three even dozens!!) with Ollie. He is such a **** over food. There's not many he'll eat, and he's starting to become bored with them


Bertie has found that even the most boring food is enhanced by a few catnip treats scattered over the food !!!!!!!!! (he ends up eating all the food along with the treats )


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> Bertie has found that even the most boring food is enhanced by a few catnip treats scattered over the food !!!!!!!!! (he ends up eating all the food along with the treats )


A few miserly catnip treats Bertie's Mum? Hah! And Double Hah!!! He has air dried n freeze dried treats added. I've also now included yeast flakes (much recommended by WW) and Fortiflora! 
I'm determined to add Granatapet and Simpson's to his repertoire but knowing the boy, he'll just blow me a raspberry and walk away from his bowl!


----------



## Psygon

Loving the moon shots @ChaosCat and @MissyfromMice

Ted, with light halo (from last night).


----------



## MissyfromMice

Psygon said:


> Loving the moon shots @ChaosCat and @MissyfromMice
> 
> Ted, with light halo (from last night).
> View attachment 397488


@ChaosCat - What a strange coincidence that both of us snapped a picture of our kitty with the moon in the background, just the night before Super Worm Moon will appear.


----------



## SbanR

He went after a bumble bee. Luckily didn't get stung even though he bopped it








He's more ambitious here; it's a blackbird in the hedge he's after


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> He went after a bumble bee. Luckily didn't get stung even though he bopped it
> View attachment 397520
> 
> He's more ambitious here; it's a blackbird in the hedge he's after
> View attachment 397521


 They are a worry aren't they? Moo brought a few bees indoors last year with no bad outcome, but I'm dreading her doing the same again now it's getting warmer. Not sure how long her good luck will last.
Moo says to tell them to stay away from the big stripey flies:Cat.


----------



## LeArthur

Spot the panther!


----------



## ChaosCat

lea247 said:


> Spot the panther!
> 
> View attachment 397532


Found it- but only by zooming in.


----------



## ChaosCat

Belly rubs


----------



## Charity

Looking for peace and quiet under the kitchen table....but not getting it 










having a silly five minutes


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> They are a worry aren't they? Moo brought a few bees indoors last year with no bad outcome, but I'm dreading her doing the same again now it's getting warmer. Not sure how long her good luck will last.
> Moo says to tell them to stay away from the big stripey flies:Cat.


The hoverflies? They have a death wish round my place


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Looking for peace and quiet under the kitchen table....but not getting it
> 
> View attachment 397536
> 
> 
> having a silly five minutes
> 
> View attachment 397537


What's that blue kitty fabric behind Toppy? Please say it's a deck chair!


----------



## Cully

Popped into the kitchen to make an early cuppa, and......








Ooh, sorry Missus, did I wake you? Awfully sorry, but I fancied a spot of breakfast if that's ok.
Moo's BFF, Sooty, came in and helped himself this morning. Gorgeous cheeky boy. But very well mannered.


----------



## Charity

lea247 said:


> What's that blue kitty fabric behind Toppy? Please say it's a deck chair!


LOL, not a deck chair - in my living room?? Its my knitting basket


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 397579


Missy looks Horrified at what you're showing her!:Hilarious


----------



## LJC675

Just taking in some early morning sun


----------



## MissyfromMice

SbanR said:


> Missy looks Horrified at what you're showing her!:Hilarious


Nobody but me to horrify her :Android


----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 397579


What big eyes you've got Missy and that nose needs a ticklin'


----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> Nobody but me to horrify her :Android


:Jawdrop:Hilarious


----------



## LJC675

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 397579


That face is brilliant


----------



## Quartermass

Apparently the ironing needs to stop.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie's beloved tunnel- bed and plaything and pouncing victim


----------



## ChaosCat

Meanwhile Bonny does some sunbathing


----------



## Cully

On door duty in the cat cave......








aka my under bed storage.
I can't believe that I actually put a piece of carpet in there today for Moo to be more comfortable. She'd already snaffled a comfy cushion!


----------



## SuboJvR

There's a strange man in my house

I hissed at him to show him who's boss

I made my tail fluffy so he knows how strong I am

Then mummy went upstairs to watch telly in the study and I came with her to protect her

She knows I protect her



















(Vacuum cleaner service guy is here, Joey does not like new people!! I went upstairs hoping he would come with me so he had a hope of relaxing. I think it worked... though he's still clearly on alert  )


----------



## ChaosCat

SuboJvR said:


> There's a strange man in my house
> 
> I hissed at him to show him who's boss
> 
> I made my tail fluffy so he knows how strong I am
> 
> Then mummy went upstairs to watch telly in the study and I came with her to protect her
> 
> She knows I protect her
> 
> View attachment 397645
> 
> 
> View attachment 397644
> 
> 
> (Vacuum cleaner service guy is here, Joey does not like new people!! I went upstairs hoping he would come with me so he had a hope of relaxing. I think it worked... though he's still clearly on alert  )


Good to know you look after your mummy so well!


----------



## Jaf

Woody and Sausage practically nose to nose. It's cold tonight so they're more cuddly with each other and me. Lovely.

Ps please ignore little table! It fell over and the tiles fell off. Must re-stick them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @SuboJvR - Joey is such a good boy protecting his Mummy


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur was like this for a good few minutes!


----------



## SuboJvR

Protection detail was hard work!


----------



## Jcatbird

Summer hasn't arrived but Whistle likes the pool. As long as it's dry.

What? There's supposed to be water?


----------



## MissyfromMice

Alpha, stray cat and daily visitor


----------



## SbanR

Jcatbird said:


> Summer hasn't arrived but Whistle likes the pool. As long as it's dry.
> 
> What? There's supposed to be water?
> View attachment 397674


Whistle looks proper horrified


----------



## Cully

@SuboJvR It just shows how grown up Joey is, taking his responsibilities so seriously now.
If we have a stranger in, Misty 'loafs' very quietly on the window sill, and never takes her eyes off him. But if they have a toolbox/bag, well that's another matter
He's looking in super condition Subo, you must be so pleased


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> Alpha, stray cat and daily visitor
> 
> View attachment 397677


Lovely looking cat. He looks well cared for if he's a stray


----------



## SbanR

Eyeing those plump pigeons


----------



## Shrike

Cully said:


> Lovely looking cat. He looks well cared for if he's a stray


Probably a bit of a "Six Dinner Sid" with many neigbours feeding him  But does anyone look after his medical needs? I think it would be best for Alpha to be rescued so he can have reliable care.


----------



## SuboJvR

Cully said:


> @SuboJvR It just shows how grown up Joey is, taking his responsibilities so seriously now.
> If we have a stranger in, Misty 'loafs' very quietly on the window sill, and never takes her eyes off him. But if they have a toolbox/bag, well that's another matter
> He's looking in super condition Subo, you must be so pleased




Yes I said to Nicky it was maybe the toolbox that upset him rather than the man himself!

He is doing well indeed, will need his booster soon. The only thing is he gets a lot of white specs on his fur which I THINK is dust... or just dander as he's shedding quite a bit now. I'm sure it's not dandruff as he's never scratching or anything but he's always rolling around on the floor and I'm not the tidiest lol!!


----------



## Charity

"You're going out, OK, bye then. We'll try to be good while you're gone".


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> "You're going out, OK, bye then. We'll try to be good while you're gone".
> 
> View attachment 397709


Bunty is whispering to Toppy, 'lets give them 5 minutes head start then first one to the top of the cat tree gets the tastiest smelliest nip!' Toppy replies, 'You're on!'


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny hugging her own feet while napping.










Poor photo quality due to low light, sorry.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Bonny hugging her own feet while napping.
> 
> View attachment 397727
> 
> 
> Poor photo quality due to low light, sorry.


Oh I love it when they do that. Or cover their faces. It's so cute.


----------



## Summercat

Biggles joining in the napping


----------



## Cully

Just had supper and settling down in the crows nest for a snooze. From up there she can see out of the window right across the garden.


----------



## huckybuck

Went out to have a golf practice this afternoon and came home later than usual.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You, young lady, are in *so* much trouble! If they could ground you, they probably would


----------



## SbanR

I hope you felt massively guilty HB


----------



## Jcatbird

huckybuck said:


> Went out to have a golf practice this afternoon and came home later than usual.
> 
> View attachment 397768
> View attachment 397769


Be afraid. Be very afraid! I think you're in some trouble! 

@SbanR Imagine how horrified Whistle would be if he found water in that pool! 
Fortunately for him, it's a dry bed.



SbanR said:


> Eyeing those plump pigeons
> 
> View attachment 397688


I love this photo! The flowers below show off the heights that a kitty will reach to hunt plump pigeons! No fear!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Went out to have a golf practice this afternoon and came home later than usual.
> 
> View attachment 397768
> View attachment 397769


Oh dear. It looks like the hit squad were waiting for you. Hope you had a good story prepared.


----------



## SbanR

A new sub-species of koala has been found


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Went out to have a golf practice this afternoon and came home later than usual.
> 
> View attachment 397768
> View attachment 397769


I'm surprised they hadn't locked you out 



SbanR said:


> A new sub-species of koala has been found
> 
> View attachment 397823
> View attachment 397824


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Who's going to make the first move?


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> A new sub-species of koala has been found
> 
> View attachment 397823
> View attachment 397824


Haha love him


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Who's going to make the first move?
> 
> View attachment 397826


I think Toppy did :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon




----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> View attachment 397839


Pure sugar! :Cat


----------



## Joy84

Lazy Saturday afternoon


----------



## Summercat

@Psygon 
Pretty girl
Does this mean you have taken or plan to take her?


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> View attachment 397839


She's adorable, I do hope you're going to be her slave as I'd love to see more pictures of her & of her growing up x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barneys first day in the back garden. He enjoyed it a lot but is in the huff now because we made him come in!


----------



## LJC675

Not the clearest pic in the world...… double trouble enjoying the afternoon sun watching cat TV (well the bird food tree):


----------



## Psygon

Summercat said:


> @Psygon
> Pretty girl
> Does this mean you have taken or plan to take her?





ebonycat said:


> She's adorable, I do hope you're going to be her slave as I'd love to see more pictures of her & of her growing up x


Maybe...

I mean, look at the other 4 right now. It looks like space for 1 more? :-D









Top to bottom: Jammy, Darcy, CK, space for a new one, Ted


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Maybe...
> 
> I mean, look at the other 4 right now. It looks like space for 1 more? :-D
> 
> View attachment 397858
> 
> Top to bottom: Jammy, Darcy, CK, space for a new one, Ted


Definitely space for the little poppet!


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Maybe...
> 
> I mean, look at the other 4 right now. It looks like space for 1 more? :-D
> 
> View attachment 397858
> 
> Top to bottom: Jammy, Darcy, CK, space for a new one, Ted


I saw this a while ago and something about your post just reminded me of it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

LJC675 said:


> Not the clearest pic in the world...… double trouble enjoying the afternoon sun watching cat TV (well the bird food tree):
> 
> View attachment 397849


Awww, look at the most lovely book-ends in the world


----------



## Psygon

lea247 said:


> I saw this a while ago and something about your post just reminded me of it
> 
> View attachment 397859


Hahah :-D


----------



## Psygon

lea247 said:


> I saw this a while ago and something about your post just reminded me of it
> 
> View attachment 397859


A friend did this to my pic:


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> A friend did this to my pic:
> 
> View attachment 397865


Ha! Love it!!


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> View attachment 397839


So cute. Absolutely adorable


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> A friend did this to my pic:
> 
> View attachment 397865


OMG she's given you a whole litter:Jawdrop


----------



## MissyfromMice

Look what I found. Is it edible ?


----------



## Jcatbird

Joy84 said:


> Lazy Saturday afternoon
> 
> View attachment 397840


That looks like a magical afternoon to me. A nap with a Unicorn? I wouldn't mind that. 



SbanR said:


> A new sub-species of koala has been found
> 
> View attachment 397823
> View attachment 397824


That's the prettiest Bear I've ever seen. Pure honey.

I know this is supposed to do something but when?


----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> Look what I found. Is it edible ?
> 
> View attachment 397894


She does look hopeful Looking at the time, are you an insomniac?


----------



## MissyfromMice

SbanR said:


> Looking at the time, are you an insomniac?


Yes I am. And I'm proud of it !!! .


----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> Yes I am. And I'm proud of it !!! .


:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Looks like he's on top of the world, but it's only a Christmas tree


----------



## MissyfromMice

SbanR said:


> Looks like he's on top of the world, but it's only a Christmas tree
> 
> View attachment 397904
> View attachment 397905


He's definitely the star of the Christmas tree


----------



## Summercat

Beautiful pics with the greenery @SbanR

Nice to see you and yours @Jcatbird


----------



## Charity

Spring has really sprung today so they're making the most of the outdoors


----------



## Jaf

Lazy Sunday here. Weather's miserable so nothing better to do than snuggle up in bed.

Choccy, Geri and Lori.


----------



## Joy84

How is it that you always remember laundry in the machine the moment the cat settles on your lap?
The washing must have finished about 2h ago ...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Washing, schmashing says Phoebe


----------



## Joy84

Mrs Funkin said:


> Washing, schmashing says Phoebe


Of course, because it's not her clothes that'll be creased up beyond hope!


----------



## SbanR

Joy84 said:


> Of course, because it's not her clothes that'll be creased up beyond hope!


It's the height of fashion to wear creased clothing, especially so if it has a few rips as well


----------



## KittenEevee26

Eevee and her kill


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Summercat

Gorgeous pics all


----------



## SuboJvR

Such a treat. As my boy grows up he's getting ever so cuddly (in his own terms)


----------



## SuboJvR

And still with the same manners and sense of modesty


----------



## Charity

Time for nap on a lap


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@SuboJvR and still with little pink bear too


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> @SuboJvR and still with little pink bear too


Oh yes  Pinky bear remains top choice, pinky mouse was even out for a play today though. And a long lost rattle ball is suddenly the most exciting thing going! He's getting easier to entertain as well


----------



## SbanR

Prickly visitor


----------



## Jaf

I need a bigger bed. All 4 cats on my bed, I'm squished up the top!

Lori, Geri, Choccy and Jackie.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie decided that I can't go to work without cat hair on my cardigan. She really takes care I'm properly dressed.


----------



## Jcatbird

Greetings back @Summercat Banjo sends purrs. I'm sorry the photo isn't better but she looked so much like a little toad in a pond, I had to take the shot. The kitties have a kiddie pool to play in for the season. It's been a big hit. Of course Whistle was a bit stricken we he heard that pools generally contain water, but since it remains dry, they're having a grand time taking their toys there to play.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 398014


On birdwatch?


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Love hedgehogs 

@Jcatbird Jack too would be dissapointed with no water.

@MissyfromMice looks a beautiful day:Cat


----------



## slartibartfast

I think he wants a Harley Davidson for his birthday.


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> On birdwatch?


No, on lizardwatch :Wideyed.


----------



## MissyfromMice

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 398024
> 
> I think he wants a Harley Davidson for his birthday.


It fits him well !


----------



## MissyfromMice

Summercat said:


> @MissyfromMice looks a beautiful day:Cat


Yes, it was a splendid day, yesterday !!!


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Prickly visitor
> View attachment 398000


Aww I love hedgehogs


----------



## Charity

Madam's playing the escapology game again this morning. Its windy and that always sets her off. She wandered round the garden yelling and then she climbed up the wiring of the cat pen to see if there's a way onto the house roof.  Then when she knows she's in trouble, she won't let me help her down, I hauled the table across the patio so she could jump on it but, oh no, she prefers to jump the whole way down and lands with a great thud onto the concrete. Ouch! Such a problem child.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Madam's playing the escapology game again this morning. Its windy and that always sets her off. She wandered round the garden yelling and then she climbed up the wiring of the cat pen to see if there's a way onto the house roof.  Then when she knows she's in trouble, she won't let me help her down, I hauled the table across the patio so she could jump on it but, oh no, she prefers to jump the whole way down and lands with a great thud onto the concrete. Ouch! Such a problem child.
> 
> View attachment 398029
> 
> View attachment 398030


Oh Bunty you are a little tinker


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Oh Bunty you are a little tinker


That's not the word I use


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Bunty, don’t do yourself a mischief, please! I’m sure it’s very exciting up there but still...


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Summercat

What a lovely looking day and pics  @SbanR


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> What a lovely looking day and pics  @SbanR


Much better than your snow SC


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR :Shifty


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ollie, pole dancing of all things?  Hope the blossom smelled nice.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jiggs just keeping an eye on things.


----------



## Jesthar

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ollie, pole dancing of all things?  Hope the blossom smelled nice.


I believe it's called 'Hanami' - the Japanese tradition of viewing with reverence the transient beauty of the cherry blossoms


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ollie, pole dancing of all things?  Hope the blossom smelled nice.


He's discovering his inner koala Mrs F


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 398099


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

I know Bonny was around when I started to make a sofa out of my bed again, but now I can't find her anymore.


----------



## Jcatbird

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 398024
> 
> I think he wants a Harley Davidson for his birthday.


He looks like he could handle one too. I must say that the mental picture made me smile. A tabby on a softail? I think that would make a lovely story. 
Beautiful Kitty!


----------



## Jcatbird

SbanR said:


> View attachment 398039
> View attachment 398040
> View attachment 398041


Do his paws ever touch the ground? That Koala seems to live in the trees.



ChaosCat said:


> I know Bonny was around when I started to make a sofa out of my bed again, but now I can't find her anymore.
> View attachment 398112


I think you should be very careful. It appears you may have a pin cushion. :Cat

A Muffin dreaming.


----------



## slartibartfast

Jcatbird said:


> He looks like he could handle one too. I must say that the mental picture made me smile. A tabby on a softail? I think that would make a lovely story.
> Beautiful Kitty!


----------



## Jcatbird

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 398119


Oh dear. Whistle heard me talking about a tabby on a softail and now he thinks he can handle a Harley! He's already practicing how to sit!


----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 398099


Brilliant photo  Caption should be "see, I don't need a dental"


----------



## Willow_Warren

So is there a better start to a day off than with some kitty cuddles?










Also a little while ago I shared photos of a visiting cat that has more than a striking resemblance to Lola, will he/she seems to be spending a fair bit of time in the garden. Lola does chase him with the odd paw flying but otherwise no violation which is a relief. He does seem very keen to come inside though with is a concern as I'm the kind of person who never remembers to shut a door! Here's some photos of him yesterday, first one of him by the back door


















Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, why have you never told me about Cat TV before? This is good viewing"










If you look in the photo, you can see some Great Tit investigation of the bird box to the left of Oscar's left ear. Can he see that far to see them?


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 398099


 to you too!!


----------



## Charity

Enjoying a sunny day


----------



## SbanR

@Jcatbird Ollie says it's a far superior view from above


----------



## Jcatbird

Willow_Warren said:


> So is there a better start to a day off than with some kitty cuddles?
> 
> View attachment 398125
> 
> 
> Also a little while ago I shared photos of a visiting cat that has more than a striking resemblance to Lola, will he/she seems to be spending a fair bit of time in the garden. Lola does chase him with the odd paw flying but otherwise no violation which is a relief. He does seem very keen to come inside though with is a concern as I'm the kind of person who never remembers to shut a door! Here's some photos of him yesterday, first one of him by the back door
> View attachment 398126
> 
> 
> View attachment 398127
> 
> 
> Hannah


Kitty cuddles start the day with love. Purrfect! I don't think I could resist letting that second little face in the door. Precious photos.



SbanR said:


> @Jcatbird Ollie says it's a far superior view from above
> 
> View attachment 398161
> View attachment 398162


Well @SbanR I do agree with Ollie. A superior view across the landscape and of the kitty. I'd enjoy the view up there myself. Perhaps it would work as a Catbird seat?
You live in a beautiful area.


----------



## Psygon

Walking jackets + videos for cats = cat therapy


----------



## Psygon

Looking at this picture it's incredibly hard to believe that were currently dealing with stress and anxiety with these two.


----------



## Quartermass

There are some famous Scottish pirates if that helps you bring them together - Captain Kidd for example.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Summercat

Are walking jackets the same for cats and small dogs? I have been looking for a snug harness and maybe I need one of those.

@Jcatbird 
Whistle looks cute sitting


----------



## ebonycat

I'd also be interested to know where I can get a walking jacket from @Psygon x


----------



## Jcatbird

Hi @Summercat Thank you on behalf of Whistle. He really loves that swimming pool. 
I'm curious about those jackets too! My girl Lady would like to be walked too but I haven't found a harness that she likes. Maybe the jackets would be more to her liking.

Have you met my fellow Cheetah yet?








Smokey said to tell you hello and ....








the Warrior said to send you his greetings as well.


----------



## Summercat

@Jcatbird crew :Cat

I don't think I have seen Cheetah, before, hello and hello all


----------



## Psygon

Summercat said:


> Are walking jackets the same for cats and small dogs? I have been looking for a snug harness and maybe I need one of those.
> 
> @Jcatbird
> Whistle looks cute sitting





ebonycat said:


> I'd also be interested to know where I can get a walking jacket from @Psygon x


Ours were made for us by https://www.mynwoodcatjackets.co.uk/

Maria, who makes them is really nice and we've had 4 made for us. They seem very comfortable for actual walking on a lead, but obviously also comfortable enough to be worn at other times. I think the way they fasten can be similar to a calming vest / thunder shirt (unless our tonks are just calm when walking!).

There are some other places that make them too, but these one seem to work well for our guys.


----------



## Charity

Another sunny day, its alright for some


----------



## Jesthar

Turn your back for one second, hooman, and I'm 'quality testing' this bed too...


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Another sunny day, its alright for some
> 
> View attachment 398232


Looks a bit like a little marital disagreement.


----------



## SuboJvR

Hubby's birthday.

Here's Joey helping him with his 'sweetie cake'










And morning snuggles


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, where have you beeeeeeeeeen? I'm going to deign to grace you with my presence for a couple of minutes. I know. You're confused as I've never sat next to you here in the daytime before. I do like to keep you on your toes though, you know that"


----------



## Cully

I like listening to Smooth Radio. It seems Moo does too. It sent her to sleep.


----------



## ChaosCat

My backpack has been confiscated.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"I'm back, yes I'm back, back in black" thought Jiggs


----------



## Jaf

I have 2 purry boys, Mari and Choccy.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## jasperthecat

Any idea what that is?

"Nope, not a clue" !


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR




----------



## Jesthar

Today's installment of Things I Never Thought I'd Say To My Cat: "It's OK, darling, he's only tearing the ceiling down!"









(Repairs are finally underway on my bedroom ceiling, and Lorelei - AKA My Little Scaredy-Cat - is keeping well out of sight of tradespeople as usual! I should reassure you she's not terrified, just wary of strangers, and has plenty of places to hide away in  This spot is behond a chair, currently she's behind the curtain on the windowsill watching Bird TV)


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> View attachment 398296
> View attachment 398297


Whoo, that looks high. Or you're on a hill


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Whoo, that looks high. Or you're on a hill


Oak growing on a slight gradient


----------



## LJC675

The girls out in the sun with their new 'mate' Ginge. They don't seem to mind him at all. I did cover up the cat nip as I didn't really want him trashing it or trying to scent mark it too much, He's having to settle with sitting next to it, you can't see Kalex too well, she's in between the recycling bin and the house.


----------



## Charity

How nice they've got a friend. Is he a neighbour's cat?


----------



## Charity

The cats seem to love the new garden. There's more space to run around and they love lying on the slate chips. Bunty doesn't seem too bothered that she can't get out and go wandering most days, its the windy days she gets restless, and she only seems to like staying out there if I'm out too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Charity - they should love it, it's looking fabulous! Oscar also likes lying on the slate chips, they obviously retain heat 

@LJC675 I have in my mind's eye a little image of Kalex with a periscope peeping around the corner at Ginge, making sure he's not *too* near to their catnip. Heh.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> The cats seem to love the new garden. There's more space to run around and they love lying on the slate chips. Bunty doesn't seem too bothered that she can't get out and go wandering most days, its the windy days she gets restless, and she only seems to like staying out there if I'm out too.
> 
> View attachment 398330
> 
> 
> View attachment 398331
> 
> 
> View attachment 398332


It looks wonderful, no wonder they are so happy out there.


----------



## Charity

Thank you, we're really pleased with it both for us and the cats.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Annie, what a lovely cuddle you are giving your mum @ChaosCat one of my favourite photos in a long time. I mean, look at her. Beautiful


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Annie, what a lovely cuddle you are giving your mum @ChaosCat one of my favourite photos in a long time. I mean, look at her. Beautiful


Thank you, I agree, but might be a bit biased.
It's certainly very nice to come home to such cuddles and I do get them on a regular basis.


----------



## Arny

Can't relax unless there's a laptop to lean on


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 398383
> View attachment 398384


Aww Annie what a lovely girl you are, snuggles with mum
Lovely little pink nose :Kiss


----------



## jasperthecat

Today while he was having one of his many daily cuddles on my knee I've only just noticed that the little fella is quite a good looking kitten.. 
I confess I was too smitten by his gentle and affectionate nature and more concerned with his interaction with Jasper to really pay attention to his looks which is still probably the lowest desired attribute on my list but I suspect he could turn into quite a handsome fellow as an adult.

He always talks to me with those lovely big eyes and just as with Jasper, we're developing eye contact communication too. Jasper and I spend a lot of time using eye contact especially in play and he always looks at my reaction if we hear a strange noise.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> The cats seem to love the new garden. There's more space to run around and they love lying on the slate chips. Bunty doesn't seem too bothered that she can't get out and go wandering most days, its the windy days she gets restless, and she only seems to like staying out there if I'm out too.
> 
> View attachment 398330
> 
> 
> View attachment 398331
> 
> 
> View attachment 398332


The gardens looking fab! so glad to hear that the cats are enjoying it too! Bunty's tree now a distant memory! Maybe! Hopefully, fingers crossed she won't feel the need to go for a wonder! Hopefully!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, why wouldn't you let me have some of your ham? Don't you love me? What about if I sit this close and meow that I love you? Do I get ham then?"










"Still no ham? What about if I show you how bendy I am?"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(Just looking at all the photos above, where cats are on laps and cuddling...and here I am, all pleased that he's sat near me for a few minutes. All relative I guess!)


----------



## lymorelynn

We has a noo bed :Cat
Mummy won it for us cos she put a pixtur of us on da interwebz
Did is us on our noo bed








And dis is da pixtur dat winned


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Baby Lambchop and Daisy! Aren't you clever girls? Well done  Some nice happy news for your Mummy today, I like it a lot.


----------



## Soozi

My Girl Saffy isn't a lap cat...yet! Lol!
But loves a snuggle!

With Dad...









And Mum...


----------



## Charity

Bunty and Toppy are sharing lap duties tonight


----------



## huckybuck

Happy Boy before the vets!!


----------



## TriTri

"Fatty The Squirrel" kindly entertained Princess Tessy today whilst I was_ (supposed to be)_ working, in exchange for nuts of course.


----------



## TriTri

lymorelynn said:


> We has a noo bed :Cat
> Mummy won it for us cos she put a pixtur of us on da interwebz
> Did is us on our noo bed
> View attachment 398424
> 
> And dis is da pixtur dat winned
> View attachment 398425


Well done @lymorelynn
Very nice picture and very nice bed.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> (Just looking at all the photos above, where cats are on laps and cuddling...and here I am, all pleased that he's sat near me for a few minutes. All relative I guess!)


Annie wasn't a lap cat always. She started after I returned from a weekend visit with @Whompingwillow and she probably smelled Saffi and Mojo on me. As she is rather territorially minded she decided to claim her lap, I guess.


----------



## SbanR

My boy this morning


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> (Just looking at all the photos above, where cats are on laps and cuddling...and here I am, all pleased that he's sat near me for a few minutes. All relative I guess!)


Don't worry Mrs F, I know Oscar really does love you, it shows in so many ways. Perhaps he never learnt to enjoy cuddles when he was younger, so doesn't understand the need for them now.
I am very envious of all the cuddles other folk get from their lap cats. Misty is just not that sort of cat and I have, sadly, got to accept that. That's why when she does actually show her softer side like pushing her head into my hand, or waking me by patting me with her outstretched paw, I really savour those moments and they mean far more than if they were an everyday occurrence.
Oscar is happier than he's ever been before. He feels safe and secure. So just take pleasure in those rare close moments with him.


----------



## Quartermass

Johnny has only come into my lap once and that was when I came home from hospital after an operation and was quite ill. 

Other than that he just generally wants to hang around me. Oscar isn't the only standoffish cat around!


----------



## Summercat

@Quartermass 
It is not unusual for cats to prefer to lay next to/near rather than on you, not really standoffish just preference I think.

Jack having a snooze


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Summercat I swear Jack's nose gets pinker. He's looking super 

@Quartermass and all, I know, I just harbour a tiny little dream that one day he will come and curl up on me. That's all - and I am fully aware that I am envious of those that have cats that are lap sitters.


----------



## Quartermass

Yeah, same for me and Johnny. I'm hoping the new cat might teach Johnny a thing or two. The new cat is a shoulder cat, which I'm fine with.


----------



## LJC675

It's been a druggy morning here with quite a bit of time in the cat nip plant. Someone's (Kalex) just dozing off the effects in the sun


----------



## LJC675

Suter's back in the drug patch:


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Summercat I swear Jack's nose gets pinker. He's looking super
> 
> @Quartermass and all, I know, I just harbour a tiny little dream that one day he will come and curl up on me. That's all - and I am fully aware that I am envious of those that have cats that are lap sitters.


Yes I always look forward to seeing Jack and zooming in on his lovely pink nose


----------



## jasperthecat

On the subject of lap cats, this little fella unlike Jasper will always respond to "jump up" and will immediately jump onto our knees which I've taught him since he came with his sibling brother who's now left us, to us over three weeks ago. Jasper very rarely jumps onto our lap unless he really wants something we're eating and has never been a lap cat but when he's in the mood which is usually morning and evening he will come and lay near us, roll over and give us his wanting to be cuddled look and loves to lick our fingers when we respond to him. While he's certainly not a lap cat, he always wants to be with us and know what we're doing but at the same time he likes his space and we respect him for it.

We will finally name the kitten this weekend and so far "Ollie" is probably leading the field of names as a compromise for both of us but now my OH has begun to lean toward the name Jack as it's growing on her though she didn't like the name at first but which I originally wanted to call him. Other name contenders are "George, Walter or Oscar"..even the names such as Ted and Henry have also been mentioned!..with our ambivalence, no one can accuse us of making hasty decisions that's for sure 

I popped down to the doctors earlier and look who was waiting for me when I returned! As soon as I came through the kitchen door he was crying for me to pick him up! He didn't even give me time to take off my jacket.


----------



## TriTri

jasperthecat said:


> On the subject of lap cats, this little fella unlike Jasper will always respond to "jump up" and will immediately jump onto our knees which I've taught him since he came with his sibling brother who's now left us, to us over three weeks ago. Jasper very rarely jumps onto our lap unless he really wants something we're eating and has never been a lap cat but when he's in the mood which is usually morning and evening he will come and lay near us, roll over and give us his wanting to be cuddled look and loves to lick our fingers when we respond to him. While he's certainly not a lap cat, he always wants to be with us and know what we're doing but at the same time he likes his space and we respect him for it.
> 
> We will finally name the kitten this weekend and so far "Ollie" is probably leading the field of names as a compromise for both of us but now my OH has begun to lean toward the name Jack as it's growing on her though she didn't like the name at first but which I originally wanted to call him. Other name contenders are "George, Walter or Oscar"..even the names such as Ted and Henry have also been mentioned!..with our ambivalence, no one can accuse us of making hasty decisions that's for sure
> 
> I popped down to the doctors earlier and look who was waiting for me when I returned! As soon as I came through the kitchen door he was crying for me to pick him up! He didn't even give me time to take off my jacket.


Oh wow what a beautiful lap cat . It looks as though he is settling in well. How affectionate. He looks like a (Wonderful) Walter to me. Jack & George sound a little similar to Jasper when you start to pronounce each, so as you start to call one of the two boys, the other one might wake up thinking "oh someone's calling me, oh no not me they want ....needn't have bothered waking up then!". Just a thought as I had Tiggy, Tinkerbell and Tizzy at the same time... 3 of 5 at the time. It wouldnt be the end of the world mind you . All those names suit him.


----------



## ChaosCat

Spring, yay!


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> On the subject of lap cats, this little fella unlike Jasper will always respond to "jump up" and will immediately jump onto our knees which I've taught him since he came with his sibling brother who's now left us, to us over three weeks ago. Jasper very rarely jumps onto our lap unless he really wants something we're eating and has never been a lap cat but when he's in the mood which is usually morning and evening he will come and lay near us, roll over and give us his wanting to be cuddled look and loves to lick our fingers when we respond to him. While he's certainly not a lap cat, he always wants to be with us and know what we're doing but at the same time he likes his space and we respect him for it.
> 
> We will finally name the kitten this weekend and so far "Ollie" is probably leading the field of names as a compromise for both of us but now my OH has begun to lean toward the name Jack as it's growing on her though she didn't like the name at first but which I originally wanted to call him. Other name contenders are "George, Walter or Oscar"..even the names such as Ted and Henry have also been mentioned!..with our ambivalence, no one can accuse us of making hasty decisions that's for sure
> 
> I popped down to the doctors earlier and look who was waiting for me when I returned! As soon as I came through the kitchen door he was crying for me to pick him up! He didn't even give me time to take off my jacket.


Long may it continue. You never know, some of it may even rub off on Jasper


----------



## jasperthecat

Cully said:


> Long may it continue. You never know, some of it may even rub off on Jasper


Maybe some of it will rub off on Jasper but I doubt it somehow  Anyway he's a lovely cat and we don't want him to change nor do we want the kitten. They are both very different which means neither should be competing for our affections or attention at the same time.

One thing we did notice about the other sibling kitten that went back to my daughter's was that he was very jealous when we gave this kitten attention and would demandingly push in even if we'd just given him lots of attention. It was nice in one way as when he came to us he would hardly come near us or let us stroke him but in the end he was first up to us whenever we entered the room and he even ended up sitting on our laps to be stroked where only two weeks before, he was almost a hermit but I think that his jealous streak could possibly have presented a problem later..


----------



## Summercat

Lovely photos @ChaosCat  I like seeing the green and sunshine.


----------



## jasperthecat

TriTri said:


> Oh wow what a beautiful lap cat . It looks as though he is settling in well. How affectionate. He looks like a (Wonderful) Walter to me. Jack & George sound a little similar to Jasper when you start to pronounce each, so as you start to call one of the two boys, the other one might wake up thinking "oh someone's calling me, oh no not me they want ....needn't have bothered waking up then!". Just a thought as I had Tiggy, Tinkerbell and Tizzy at the same time... 3 of 5 at the time. It wouldnt be the end of the world mind you . All those names suit him.


I must admit I always wanted a kitten like him as he's so gentle and loving and confess I was glad when Jasper showed his preference for him too ...mind you it isn't guaranteed that he will stay that way but he's older than one would normally take on a new kitten so the chances are quite high that he will remain that way as I suspect his foundation character is now formed and barring sudden changes I can't see him changing much. 
He spent a very long time with his mum and siblings so he's very well socialised as well as very balanced in his character and he respects humans too just as did Jasper when he was that age so it's looking good.

Once we get over the "naming ceremony" it's full steam ahead with teaching him his name whatever we call him  To be fair he's quite a quick learner, not as quick at picking things up as his sibling that went back but he's no slouch when it comes to figuring things out and I suspect it will be him that eventually leads Jasper astray.


----------



## SuboJvR

Visiting the brothers floof


----------



## SuboJvR




----------



## SuboJvR

Double loaf @Mrs Funkin !!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Cameron and Cavendish  how clever of you to double loaf!


----------



## Cully

I'm seriously worried about how Moo's mind works sometimes.








I can't believe she is sitting there, looking up at the open top window and wondering whether to jump up there to get outside.
When all she has to do is take a step forward for the same result.Doh!:Facepalm


----------



## TommyB

Tubby isn't impressed.


----------



## Jesthar

Lorelei is enjoying the lighter evenings


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 398595


You almost look pinned down by here there


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh yes, like she's a wrestler  I think Annie wins by pin fall @ChaosCat though I'm sure you don't mind.


----------



## Charity

Couldn't get up for about two hours last night...how could you disturb this.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Couldn't get up for about two hours last night...how could you disturb this.
> 
> View attachment 398601


Don't you have a bladder Charity??:Jawdrop


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Don't you have a bladder Charity??:Jawdrop


LOL, yes and its still in good working order


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Don't you have a bladder Charity??:Jawdrop





Charity said:


> LOL, yes and its still in good working order


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> LOL, yes and its still in good working order


Must be cat proofed!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> You almost look pinned down by here there





Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh yes, like she's a wrestler  I think Annie wins by pin fall @ChaosCat though I'm sure you don't mind.


Pinned down for sure- I wouldn't dare to move. But you are right, @Mrs Funkin, I don't mind in the least.


----------



## ChaosCat

The Secret Santa parcel was so full of good things that I can still make new toys appear from it. A great success all around, @SuboJvR!

So here are Bonny's Saturday morning adventures with a dangerous Yeowww apple:

You, what are you doing on my scratcher?









You need to be taught a lesson, I think!


















You still haven't got enough? Okay, you can get more!









Hey, slave, it's rather rude, you calling me a silly stoner!


----------



## Joy84

10:18am
The cat is very tired and shall be left undisturbed to sleep in the sun beam...









10:19am
The cat heard a tin of tuna being open. It's no longer tired and demands to be fed tuna!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Priorities eh, Phoebe?


----------



## Charity

Bunty's having a busy morning

_Sharing catwatch duty with Toppy









Must make time for a wash









Just time for a coffee and a quick read









Then we can settle down for a nice snooze








_


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> 10:18am
> The cat is very tired and shall be left undisturbed to sleep in the sun beam...
> View attachment 398631
> 
> 
> 10:19am
> The cat heard a tin of tuna being open. It's no longer tired and demands to be fed tuna!
> View attachment 398632


It's funny isn't it Joy? I can open any other tin of cat food and a sleeping Moo will remain asleep. But at the first sound of tuna, she's there, 'mow mow mow'. Tuna junkies!!:Cat


----------



## SbanR

That's a nice mug @Charity ; is it a Cambridge one?


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Couldn't get up for about two hours last night...how could you disturb this.
> 
> View attachment 398601


Aww that is so so adorable 
Bunty & Toppy I love seeing you cuddled up together x


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> That's a nice mug @Charity ; is it a Cambridge one?


Its an Alex Clark one, I'm a fan, got lots of her things


----------



## SuboJvR

ChaosCat said:


> The Secret Santa parcel was so full of good things that I can still make new toys appear from it. A great success all around, @SuboJvR!
> 
> So here are Bonny's Saturday morning adventures with a dangerous Yeowww apple:
> 
> You, what are you doing on my scratcher?
> View attachment 398620
> 
> 
> You need to be taught a lesson, I think!
> View attachment 398621
> 
> 
> View attachment 398618
> 
> 
> You still haven't got enough? Okay, you can get more!
> View attachment 398619
> 
> 
> Hey, slave, it's rather rude, you calling me a silly stoner!
> View attachment 398616


Awww so lovely! These apples are one of Cavendish's favourite toys. Even their first day at my dads when he was scared as anything he found some bravery to have a little play  he loves stinkies.


----------



## SuboJvR

ChaosCat said:


> The Secret Santa parcel was so full of good things that I can still make new toys appear from it. A great success all around, @SuboJvR!
> 
> So here are Bonny's Saturday morning adventures with a dangerous Yeowww apple:
> 
> You, what are you doing on my scratcher?
> View attachment 398620
> 
> 
> You need to be taught a lesson, I think!
> View attachment 398621
> 
> 
> View attachment 398618
> 
> 
> You still haven't got enough? Okay, you can get more!
> View attachment 398619
> 
> 
> Hey, slave, it's rather rude, you calling me a silly stoner!
> View attachment 398616


Awww so lovely! These apples are one of Cavendish's favourite toys. Even their first day at my dads when he was scared as anything he found some bravery to have a little play  he loves stinkies.


----------



## Shrike

Morning visitor - think he lives on my close, but I've always been very bad at telling the black/white cats that live here apart!


----------



## Cully

Shrike said:


> Morning visitor - think he lives on my close, but I've always been very bad at telling the black/white cats that live here apart!
> View attachment 398655
> View attachment 398656
> 
> View attachment 398657


Looks very alert and on the lookout for any trouble that might be brewing.


----------



## Summercat

Jack climbed in my bag last night with items, I was preparing for the shelter.

Again in the morn, rooting out through the toys till he got the pack of Dreamies


----------



## Summercat

And some friends I saw today.


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Jack climbed in my bag last night with items, I was preparing for the shelter.
> 
> Again in the morn, rooting out through the toys till he got the pack of Dreamies
> 
> View attachment 398663


Clever boy!


----------



## Summercat

They love Dreamies @ChaosCat 
I don't buy them but OH does. One morning, I woke to see a pack OH left on the counter full of holes:Hilarious


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Look down, look down" Thought Jiggs after seeing Les Miserables again. He's even building his barricade! :Cat


----------



## Shrike

Lovely sunny day in the garden:
















Snooze by the tool box:








And a stretch!


----------



## Summercat

Looks a gorgeous day @Shrike , loving all the flowers and green


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey had a very brief stroll in the back garden with me today before he got frightened by some noises (kids and a dog), when he ran back inside.

We left the door open for a while as he was still showing signs of curiosity and he would approach a bit with me, but then ran back into the living room, so we closed it to help him settle.

Silly boy  indoor cat he remains! (I am not upset about this at all, but I would support him 'hanging out' in the garden with us if he wanted to.... he doesn't seem to want to though, and that's fine).

He's SUCH a mummy's boy though. Sure it's daddy he lets cuddle him (he can get him in the right spot more easily lol) but it's me he comes to for reassurance and confidence, bless him.


----------



## jasperthecat

This was the scene with our two at 9.00am this morning...peace and tranquility itself.










However the backstory was quite a different matter as an hour and a half earlier it wasn't nearly so harmonious when they got together first thing this morning and twice in the space of a few minutes, for some reason Jasper was quite aggressive toward the kitten culminating with them ending up tussling on the floor, hissing and a bit of fur floating about, so it was a case of separating them pronto.

However within a few minutes Jasper was banging on the kitten's room door and continually crying for him to play with him so after a cooling period we let them mix again as the kitten also indicated he wanted to be with Jasper and for the next hour or more they were doing nothing but dashing from room to room playfully chasing and calling for one another each like two kittens possessed..it was delightful to watch as Jasper was almost back to being a kitten again tearing around and the play exhausted both of them by the time they had finished.

They've had several sessions together today without further incident and have even had the pleasure of my OH's mum's dog staying with us for the weekend also without incident so I'm sure it will resolve itself given a little more time and patience and I can still see them becoming the best of friends.


----------



## Quartermass

I've had to turn my screen away so Johnny can't see that Joey has a bigger and better cat tree than his!


----------



## Smuge

A man came out today to fix our house alarm. Seems a bit pointless if you ask me, especially when you have guard cats









Despite being the most cuddly of the three and being a real show off at shows, Garfield has a real dislike of strange humans coming into our house. Tali and Ash are much less cuddly than Garfield but are always very interested when we have visitors, but Garfield just sits under the coffee table giving them dirty looks.

But if we take him to the vets? He runs around exploring and wanting attention from the vet and nurses. If we take him to shows he wants petted by half the kids in the town. He likes people, they just aren't welcome in his living room lol

Tali and I had a falling out today. Deep down she knows she is my favourite and she has always been more bonded to me than my OH (the boys are much more even). But she is in a real sulk with me today

She had quite a large hairball last night which is very unusual, despite the large amount of floofs and floof hair in this house we are fairly proactive with grooming and hairballs are not an issue (the furniture also tends to be mostly hair free aswell). Between the three cats we haven't had more than 4 or 5 hairballs in 2 years.

Their coats have been knotting for a few weeks so they must be close to shedding them. Tali is usually very accommodating with grooming (Garfield is even better behaved) but I had to give her a very significant combing today and she got very fed up after a while









She has been sitting on my OH's side of the room this evening, staring at me as if to make a point. The worst thing? I'm genuinely jealous lol

Small update: I just went to bed and she immediately lay down on my neck. Apparantly she can't be bothered being sulky anymore and would prefer attention


----------



## TommyB

Outgrowing my favorite boxie? Ha, you're so silly Cetded, I will be tiny forever. Now give me a can.


----------



## Summercat

Love that photo @jasperthecat


----------



## ChaosCat

TommyB said:


> View attachment 398782
> Outgrowing my favorite boxie? Ha, you're so silly Cetded, I will be tiny forever. Now give me a can.


That's not a cat, that's an owl! :Wideyed


----------



## SbanR

How about some close ups of the floofs @Smuge. And how is your mortgage and house purchase progressing?


----------



## Cully

TommyB said:


> View attachment 398782
> Outgrowing my favorite boxie? Ha, you're so silly Cetded, I will be tiny forever. Now give me a can.


Oh goodness! It looks like a box full of bits of a broken cat waiting to be stitched back together.
Could we please have another pic when you've mended him?


----------



## jasperthecat

Summercat said:


> Love that photo @jasperthecat


Thank you, it is a rather appealing image but it wasn't quite so serene an hour or so before I took it I'll tell you 

Anyway it was all quiet this morning when they made contact for the first time so maybe it was just one of those days yesterday. Says he hopefully.


----------



## SbanR

jasperthecat said:


> Thank you, it is a rather appealing image but it wasn't quite so serene an hour or so before I took it I'll tell you
> 
> Anyway it was all quiet this morning when they made contact for the first time so maybe it was just one of those days yesterday. Says he hopefully.


That was most likely a sibling spat, just one of life's occurrences


----------



## ChaosCat

Hanging out on a Sunday morning


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Hanging out on a Sunday morning
> View attachment 398794


Bonny is obviously at home amongst your library. I bet that's where all the best pirate books are kept.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Bonny is obviously at home amongst your library. I bet that's where all the best pirate books are kept.


Well, that's the study, so mostly books for school. But there is the odd pirate book for children to be found.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jiggs snuggled up looking at camera.


----------



## jasperthecat

SbanR said:


> That was most likely a sibling spat, just one of life's occurrences


We might just have found the answer?...the kitten has been wanting to play with Jasper for most of the morning but Jasper seemingly has been indifferent which is unusual and has just made it clear that he isn't in the mood and has been a bit shirty with him even though up to that point he's been fine with him. We also have my OH's mum's dog with us for a couple of days so maybe that too has something to do with it although Jasper isn't afraid of the dog and quite likes to sit near him and will even brush past him in the hall.

We've been blaming Jasper for the spats but maybe the kitten will also have to learn when and when not to provoke him for play but just to be certain and calm things down in the event of another spat I'll pop out and buy a water pistol and give him the occasional squirt with it if it becomes an issue as Jasper doesn't really like being splashed with water. The kitten on the other hand doesn't mind water as when he first came to us his poo was a little runny no doubt due to all the changes he was going through and as he has quite long fur, he had a bit of a messy bottom on occasions but he allowed us to properly wash him or wipe his bottom without issue or protest.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Well, that's the study, so mostly books for school. But there is the odd pirate book for children to be found.


I knew there would be.


----------



## SuboJvR

I'm brave mum! I'm brave! I got this!!










Three seconds later










It's cold
Why is there water falling from the sky?

Stuff this I like it inside better


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Joey you *are* brave, it’s a cold and windy day! Tell mummy next time you go out she needs to make sure the weather is just perfect first  

Good boy for trying something new though. Perhaps you will ge like Oscar and really only want to be outside if your humans are with you too, so you can just hang out xx


----------



## Shrike

Standoff in the garden!
"You may have the house, intruder, but I have the catnip!"
















"Go away or I'll set my Slave on you!"








'OK - I'm off - don't like catnip anyway...'








"Is he gone?"








"I think he is gone..."








"You were useless, Slave!"

Shame about the reflections in the glass - typically one of the few sunny bits today!


----------



## TommyB

ChaosCat said:


> That's not a cat, that's an owl! :Wideyed


I think our cat Phoebe looks even more like an owl than Pickles.


----------



## TommyB

Cully said:


> Oh goodness! It looks like a box full of bits of a broken cat waiting to be stitched back together.
> Could we please have another pic when you've mended him?


This is what she looks like when her mend is complete.


----------



## Cully

TommyB said:


> This is what she looks like when her mend is complete.
> View attachment 398856


Such a relief you managed to put her back together. And you can't even see the stitches.


----------



## Quartermass

Johnny has been pretty much ignoring me for the past week. I've been in bed ill for most of it with the flu, not sure if he's unimpressed with the piles of hankies or if I smell different. Now that I'm feeling better and trying to have a bag of crisps in front of the telly all of a sudden he's got his begging face on!


----------



## Psygon

Darcy and Ted showing off their eyes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How is your clowder now @Psygon - has it all settled again? I do hope so.


----------



## Jesthar

A rare example of a totally zonked Charlie-girl


----------



## Cully

Quartermass said:


> Johnny has been pretty much ignoring me for the past week. I've been in bed ill for most of it with the flu, not sure if he's unimpressed with the piles of hankies or if I smell different. Now that I'm feeling better and trying to have a bag of crisps in front of the telly all of a sudden he's got his begging face on!
> 
> View attachment 398874


He's got that "Please don't sneeze on me" look lol.
Nice to know you're feeling better.


----------



## LJC675

Not really helping this morning Kalex.


----------



## Charity

"Excuse me, see this door, open it please"










"I know you don't want me to sit here because you trip over me but I like it"


----------



## Cully

LJC675 said:


> Not really helping this morning Kalex.
> 
> View attachment 398928
> 
> 
> View attachment 398929


You have my sympathy. Misty considers my laptop her main bed!!!


----------



## Summercat

Cute pic of Johnny @Quartermass


----------



## Summercat

Hanging out in the loft last night. The grey, soft blanket is Jack's favorite.


----------



## jasperthecat

I'd done Jasper's test on Saturday and I was carrying out a precautionary fecal floatation test to check for parasites such as Giardia as well a worm eggs etc in the kitten's poo sample today and Jasper decided he'd have a nosey too!
I'm not a biologist but I did do some studies of plant and animal biology at university whilst studying part of my course which included Paleontology so I know roughly what I'm doing ( I think LOL) and dug out my old microscope to do the tests as it does no harm to keep an eye on what nasties come out of them from time to time.

Aha...what's this then?










Hmmmm...all very interesting but it just looks like a load of poo if you ask me!


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> Hanging out in the loft last night. The grey, soft blanket is Jack's favorite.
> 
> View attachment 398943


He looks so comfy. They are well pampered nowadays when we have such lovely fleeces etc.


----------



## Cookielabrador

These photos are great! Took this one earlier - 
Cookie looking very confused as Purdy took her spot on the sofa!


----------



## Summercat

@Cookielabrador 
Cookie looks sweet and Purdy looks unlikely to move :Cat


----------



## Cookielabrador

Summercat said:


> @Cookielabrador
> Cookie looks sweet and Purdy looks unlikely to move :Cat


 @Summercat She's still there now!! :Hilarious:Cat


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Hanging out in the loft last night. The grey, soft blanket is Jack's favorite.
> 
> View attachment 398943


Can't believe how big Jacks getting, he's so grown up already 
I love his little pink nose :Kiss


----------



## Summercat

@Cookielabrador 
Probably knows if she moves, she will lose her spot 

@ebonycat 
Size wise, when I compare him to kittens older than him, he is usually a lot bigger. (Not Maine Coon kittens just regular kits):Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you've put my favourite Sherpa throw on the sofa, upside down, just how I like it...I guess it would be rude not to sit next to you for a bit then. We've had a nice couple of days and you've looked after me well, so this is your reward"


----------



## Quartermass

Sometimes if I put one of Johnny's beds next to me on the couch - the lining looks really similar to that throw - then he'll sit in it right next to me just like that. I don't think I'll ever get him to sit on my lap but that's good enough.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Apologies for the terrible photo (it's pretty dark in here, so I've lightened it) but he is now pretty sparko...he has never spent this long next to me on the sofa! This is most pleasing!


----------



## Quartermass

My brothers cat Cuddles. She's tiny.


----------



## SbanR

Hunting







Is hard work, so he's stopped for some rest


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## slartibartfast

Ash want to tell you that his butt is so big only because he has a very thick fur in rear area, he isn't fat at all.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy outside Monday


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Willow_Warren

Yesterday Lola was hooning around outside, today she opted for a spot by the fire (I don't blame her)


----------



## Quartermass

My couch now has a hand wash station.


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> Yesterday Lola was hooning around outside, today she opted for a spot by the fire (I don't blame her)
> View attachment 399104
> View attachment 399105


What a lovely soft expression. Very pretty face.


----------



## Joy84

The cat is being a pest


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> The cat is being a pest
> View attachment 399124


I hope she keeps her nails short or your new top will have more perforations than a Teabag :Jawdrop.


----------



## Emmasian

Accidentally locked this poor little treasure in the tumble dryer and didn't realise till I heard his howls! Bad mummy.


----------



## Joy84

Cully said:


> I hope she keeps her nails short or your new top will have more perforations than a Teabag :Jawdrop.


Luckily they've been clipped at the weekend but I can't see the pom pom "o" lasting long


----------



## Cully

Emmasian said:


> View attachment 399139
> 
> 
> Accidentally locked this poor little treasure in the tumble dryer and didn't realise till I heard his howls! Bad mummy.


OMG you didn't turn it on did you?:Jawdrop


----------



## Emmasian

Gosh no, it was unplugged for cleaning! He must have snuck in, curious little monkey!


----------



## Summercat

Poor Rafa, Jack once jumped in the drier but didn't like how it rolled when he got in, so promptly hopped out.


----------



## SbanR

Checking out the last of the cherry blossom


----------



## Cully

Emmasian said:


> Gosh no, it was unplugged for cleaning! He must have snuck in, curious little monkey!


Phew! I have to keep a close eye on Misty when we walk through the laundry as she looks longingly at the dark 'caves' in the washer and dryer. I'm sure she'd be in there if she got a chance.:Nailbiting


----------



## Lagertha

Bobby couldn't decide whether he could stay awake or not...


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Joy84 said:


> The cat is being a pest
> View attachment 399124


"Just checking out this strange cat Mum" 

I once had a red jumper with a black cat appliqued on the front - my cat at the time (black boy called Sooty) used to go ballistic if I wore it and would try to attack it - he was VERY territorial


----------



## Summercat

@Lagertha 
Bobby looks lovely and relaxed


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, what's going on? Is it a special day? Oh, it's your birthday? Do I get presents too? Oooooh, I do! Thanks Jessie and Ollie  @SbanR they are luuuurvely, an extra large SheepMouse, she's very exciting!"



















Then when I was opening my cards and gifts, someone thought he'd share my chair. I cannot tell you how much I love this little furry boy. Please excuse the state of me, it's my "get out of my uniform but not in proper clothes yet" look.


----------



## Quartermass

I hope you didn't feed him *all* of the ferrero rocher. (I know you of course didn't give him any!)


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, what's going on? Is it a special day? Oh, it's your birthday? Do I get presents too? Oooooh, I do! Thanks Jessie and Ollie  @SbanR they are luuuurvely, an extra large SheepMouse, she's very exciting!"
> 
> View attachment 399224
> 
> 
> View attachment 399225
> 
> 
> Then when I was opening my cards and gifts, someone thought he'd share my chair. I cannot tell you how much I love this little furry boy. Please excuse the state of me, it's my "get out of my uniform but not in proper clothes yet" look.
> 
> View attachment 399227


@QOTN said she did the SheepMouse in stronger material to better withstand Oscar's enthusiasm
I have to thank you for the books. I'm enjoying reading about Solomon and Sheba again


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Quartermass only the coconut ones  they are his favourite.

@SbanR you have said thank you - I'm so glad you're enjoying reading them again and you are so very welcome. I shall report back re: SheepMouse (thank you @QOTN for making an extra strong version!).


----------



## QOTN

Dear Oscar, do your worst with this thicker fleece. One area you might like to try. THE EARS. It is so hard to sew ears to the thick material, you may be able to rip them off. Good luck!


----------



## ChaosCat

Hope you had a lovely birthday @Mrs Funkin!


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, what's going on? Is it a special day? Oh, it's your birthday? Do I get presents too? Oooooh, I do! Thanks Jessie and Ollie  @SbanR they are luuuurvely, an extra large SheepMouse, she's very exciting!"
> 
> View attachment 399224
> 
> 
> View attachment 399225
> 
> 
> Then when I was opening my cards and gifts, someone thought he'd share my chair. I cannot tell you how much I love this little furry boy. Please excuse the state of me, it's my "get out of my uniform but not in proper clothes yet" look.
> 
> View attachment 399227


Happy Birthday 
I hope you had a lovely day xx


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, what's going on? Is it a special day? Oh, it's your birthday? Do I get presents too? Oooooh, I do! Thanks Jessie and Ollie  @SbanR they are luuuurvely, an extra large SheepMouse, she's very exciting!"
> 
> View attachment 399224
> 
> 
> View attachment 399225
> 
> 
> Then when I was opening my cards and gifts, someone thought he'd share my chair. I cannot tell you how much I love this little furry boy. Please excuse the state of me, it's my "get out of my uniform but not in proper clothes yet" look.
> 
> View attachment 399227


Happy Belated Birthday Mrs F Hope you had a wonderful day. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks all, I was at work but I never mind that, then home for lovely cards, gifts and out for a delicious dinner  Low key, just how I like a birthday to be.


----------



## Joy84

Belated Happy Birthday @Mrs Funkin :Cat


----------



## Charity

@Mrs Funkin, sorry we missed your special day. Glad you enjoyed it with Oscar's help. Love the photo of you and him xx


----------



## Cully

Why did I miss such an important date? 
Belated Happy Birthday wishes @Mrs Funkin . So glad you had the kind of day you like. Oscar was well and truly included too, and so he should.
I think your pic is lovely. You should frame it.


----------



## ewelsh

Happy Birthday @Mrs Funkin for yesterday x


----------



## LJC675

Goodness me Happy late birthday @Mrs Funkin , love and kisses for me, Kalex and Suter xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie and Jasper together this morning.....


----------



## ebonycat

jasperthecat said:


> Ollie and Jasper together this morning.....


What a lovely picture x


----------



## jasperthecat

ebonycat said:


> What a lovely picture x


Thank you...it's not as easy as it seems to get both looking in the same direction with the same expression at the same time. I had quite a few wasted ones before I managed that one


----------



## ewelsh

Look at those eyes! :Kiss


----------



## Tawny75

Oh no, I missed it, Happy Birthday @Mrs Funkin from me and the rascals up here x

A nice silhouette picture for you x


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> Look at those eyes! :Kiss


Ollie's eyes are quite striking but aren't nearly as deep coloured as Jasper's and Jasper's eyes were much deeper coloured at Ollies age so I think Jasper will always reign supreme when it come to eye colour LOL.

Mind you I reckon Ollie's coat will take some beating when it comes to fluffy as it's so thick and longer than Jasper's but I'm not looking forward to his shedding his coat as Jasper's is bad enough as it is.
Both are very different but equally lovely cats and I think we are very lucky to have them both which is all thanks to my daughter for gifting them to us.


----------



## LJC675

jasperthecat said:


> Ollie and Jasper together this morning.....


Ha, ha, look at their little faces, makes me wonder what you're doing to get that expression from them both. They're so gorgeous


----------



## jasperthecat

LJC675 said:


> Ha, ha, look at their little faces, makes me wonder what you're doing to get that expression from them both. They're so gorgeous


I actually didn't do anything but they both heard a noise that I believe was something on the kitchen draining board slipping after I'd washed a few bits and pieces rather than put them in the dishwasher which caused them to suddenly stop what they were doing and look around as it was a strange sound to both of them. I just happened to have my camera to hand taking a few snaps as I want some portraits of them together if possible which is easier said than done.


----------



## Cully

It's no good. I'm gonna have to move her. She's lying on my desk asleep. She must be uncomfortable as she keeps wriggling, but each wriggle takes her nearer the edge.








Disaster averted but grumpy cat now.


----------



## jasperthecat

Little Ollie has maybe taken a bit more of the limelight just recently since he came to us and being the new kid on the block but I always try to treat them both equally and that includes taking images of them individually as well as together.
Earlier I popped into my music room while Ollie was taking a nap and Jasper followed me in and as you can see, he decided he wanted to sit on the keyboard so I whipped out my phone and grabbed this one.


----------



## lillytheunicorn

Showing off her dodgy hair cut


----------



## Tawny75

I have not rearranged my study so that the cats have somewhere to sleep at all, that would be daft!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jiggs chilling out....


----------



## Quartermass

The photos of Jiggs always make me double take because they're so similar to Johnny.

This next picture is stretching the rules a great deal, but I'm just back in from seeing Pet Sematary and this is Church from the film. Still in the spirit of it, I think/hope!


----------



## ChaosCat

Tawny75 said:


> I have not rearranged my study so that the cats have somewhere to sleep at all, that would be daft!
> View attachment 399310


Of course not! Only a crazy cat lady would do something like that!


----------



## Jcatbird

I love the expression Precious had on his face when he found the ball but couldn't get it out.

There seems to be a ball on the other side!


----------



## Summercat

@Quartermass 
Was the film any good?

@Jcatbird 
Precious looks sweet hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Jcatbird

Summercat said:


> @Quartermass
> Was the film any good?
> 
> @Jcatbird
> Precious looks sweet hope you are feeling better.


Thank you so much. I'm recovering. The kitties are helping me. BJ and Bonjure are watching me closely. They are excellent caregivers.


----------



## Tawny75

ChaosCat said:


> Of course not! Only a crazy cat lady would do something like that!


It has got worse! Because Lily had a spot last night, jealous pot Sev needed a spot too. Mr T says they are guarding me against the marauding monsters that rampage through my study on a regular basis.

So this morning I had Lily on my right










then on my left...


----------



## Quartermass

Pet sematary was ok. Nothing special.










My pal won't leave me alone this morning.


----------



## ewelsh

Ummmmm should I post her 1st 2nd or special delivery?


----------



## Jesthar

Cat Logic: Breakfast is late. The best way to speed this up is to pin the slave to the bed with our bodies and purr at her...


----------



## Willow_Warren

Jesthar said:


> Cat Logic: Breakfast is late. The best way to speed this up is to pin the slave to the bed with our bodies and purr at her...
> 
> View attachment 399365


You are lucky Lola goes for destruction! And that's normally before 7am!


----------



## jasperthecat

I've given Ollie a new name...I call him my "Carry Cat" ...... because he loves to be carried around....15 minutes of being carried around by me is nothing and if either myself or my OH come in after being out of the house for a while he will bound up to us mewing and jump onto the nearest table or pull at our clothing and demand to be picked up or will immediately leap onto our lap if we sit down and stare into our eyes while purring constantly.

This was taken by my OH last night after he'd been in my arms 20 minutes...that's the position in which he prefers to be held and carried so I usually put on a thick padded work shirt as he has rather sharp curved claws which I'll have clipped by the vet when I take him for neutering and micro chipping in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## ewelsh

@jasperthecat not only is Ollie gorgeous he is a cuddle monster as well  he really is lovely


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> @jasperthecat not only is Ollie gorgeous he is a cuddle monster as well  he really is lovely


You missed out the word "Fluffy" ...he should be called a "Fluffy Cuddle Monster"


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Ummmmm should I post her 1st 2nd or special delivery?
> 
> View attachment 399360


Oh, only Special Delivery is good enough for our Libby


----------



## SbanR

jasperthecat said:


> I've given Ollie a new name...I call him my "Carry Cat" ...... because he loves to be carried around....15 minutes of being carried around by me is nothing and if either myself or my OH come in after being out of the house for a while he will bound up to us mewing and jump onto the nearest table or pull at our clothing and demand to be picked up or will immediately leap onto our lap if we sit down and stare into our eyes while purring constantly.
> 
> This was taken by my OH last night after he'd been in my arms 20 minutes...that's the position in which he prefers to be held and carried so I usually put on a thick padded work shirt as he has rather sharp curved claws which I'll have clipped by the vet when I take him for neutering and micro chipping in a couple of weeks time.


I envious!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie in a reflective mood.

Gimme!


----------



## Cully

Uh oh! Last year it was mainly hunting insects. This year we start the hunting season with Big Game.








To begin with I wondered what she was doing. Then I saw it scurry across the gardens as she gave chase.








It was either a mouse or a vole. Something tiny and furry anyway.
I shut the window so she couldn't bring it in, but I think it got away.


----------



## Charity

Good evening friends


----------



## Quartermass

There's a bit of a Bagpuss quality there, I'm expecting a story now!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Good evening friends
> 
> View attachment 399399


Good evening Toppy looking very handsome here as alwaysx


----------



## Cookielabrador

Charity said:


> Good evening friends
> 
> View attachment 399399


 Lovely photos - she/he is such a sweetie!! Purdy was very unimpressed this morning as I woke her up early by accident -still don't think she has forgiven me :Hilarious:Bag


----------



## Summercat

Is Purdy in Cookies spot again :Hilarious @Cookielabrador ?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Good evening friends
> 
> View attachment 399399


And a good evening to you too Mr Toppy. 
My dont you look a fine chap tonight?


----------



## Cookielabrador

Summercat said:


> Is Purdy in Cookies spot again :Hilarious @Cookielabrador ?


Cookie knows that Purdy isn't going to move so is now sleeping on the floor!


----------



## Charity

Good evening from me too


----------



## Animalfan

I posted a pic of Daisy before so its only fair to show my other three babies off.









Lovely Molly 








Handsome Lucifer 








Baby Roo


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur on his way to his weekend holiday destination!


----------



## jasperthecat

Well today as part of our rather cautious but carefully orchestrated introduction to different rooms in our home, I allowed Ollie to explore our bedroom for the first time with Jasper monitoring the situation carefully to see that no rules were broken..

Ollie seen here trying to conquer and ascend Jasper's scratching pole... Jasper watches in amusement.










Success but now what do I do?...Jasper is coming up too!










Come behind the curtain Jasper!









What is this contraption?


----------



## Cully

lea247 said:


> Arthur on his way to his weekend holiday destination!
> View attachment 399424


Don't forget to send us a postcard


----------



## Tawny75

I am sure young Severus has been to visit @Mrs Funkin to learn how to be a tabby from Oscar. He is currently munching grass in the garden...

We have had a little success with the cat flap today too. Sev has gone in and out under his own steam, Lily went through but has not really worked it out yet.


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> I am sure young Severus has been to visit @Mrs Funkin to learn how to be a tabby from Oscar. He is currently munching grass in the garden...
> 
> We have had a little success with the cat flap today too. Sev has gone in and out under his own steam, Lily went through but has not really worked it out yet.
> 
> View attachment 399456


Lily will probably learn faster as she has Sev to copy. It's great they can get outdoors now and enjoy themselves, even if it is only munching grass.
Have you thought about home grown catnip?
I'd love to grow it but as we have a communal garden it would probably attract *every* local feline.


----------



## ewelsh

@jasperthecat you can't just finish there! 

What happened to the blinds, your wife's flowers, vase, curtains! Was Jasper content having little Ollie invade his space!

Definitely needs to be continued......



lea247 said:


> Arthur on his way to his weekend holiday destination!
> View attachment 399424


Great carrier! May I ask where did you get it from @lea247

have a lovely holiday Arthur, get as many treats as you can, now, during and definitely after


----------



## Cully

Misty has quite an ' intense' look normally, so I love it when she softens her eyes.
Mind you, it could be because I'm about to open a fresh pack of Kitten Milky Treats and she's hoping to get some.


----------



## ewelsh

@Cully Misty is soooo sweet, what a poppet. I hope you gave her more than one treat!


----------



## Cully

Oh gosh yes @ewelsh , she's allowed 3 at a time and I'm sure she can count as I get a filthy look if I short-change her.


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Great carrier! May I ask where did you get it from @lea247
> 
> have a lovely holiday Arthur, get as many treats as you can, now, during and definitely after


It's a Catit Cabrio carrier and I got it from Amazon, I think Pet Planet sell them too.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Lily will probably learn faster as she has Sev to copy. It's great they can get outdoors now and enjoy themselves, even if it is only munching grass.
> Have you thought about home grown catnip?
> I'd love to grow it but as we have a communal garden it would probably attract *every* local feline.


Well, I'm a homeowner but my catnip still attracts *every *local feline in the neighbourhood


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> @jasperthecat you can't just finish there!
> 
> What happened to the blinds, your wife's flowers, vase, curtains! Was Jasper content having little Ollie invade his space!
> 
> Definitely needs to be continued......


LOL...no blinds, flowers, vase or curtains were harmed in the taking of the images...the worst thing that happened was that Ollie had a little nibble at the artificial flowers but a firm no was enough to dissuade him from further action. 

He's not a destructive kitten like many are which is a bonus. I had to take protective measures to protect our new bed base when Jasper was younger and he was nearly a year old before he could be trusted to be left alone in the lounge otherwise he'd be at the rather expensive suite.

Ollie has just spent a good half hour entertaining himself with one of those ball in the channel toys...Jasper wanted to play but Ollie was too taken up by the toy which we got out for him. Right now he's under my feet pulling at the Da Bird type toys which I keep in my study for safekeeping.


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie, having discovered our bedroom window sill yesterday is certainly making the most of it today...
He is such an easy kitten to deal with and entertains himself most of the time if he's not dashing about with Jasper.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tawny75 said:


> I am sure young Severus has been to visit @Mrs Funkin to learn how to be a tabby from Oscar. He is currently munching grass in the garden...
> 
> We have had a little success with the cat flap today too. Sev has gone in and out under his own steam, Lily went through but has not really worked it out yet.
> 
> View attachment 399456


Heh, bless little Severus. Perhaps it's a specific tabby favourite thing


----------



## Jaf

Geri greater ginge is poorly. She's off her food, sleepy and walking funny. Vet yesterday said she has a temperature and her joints are sore, hopefully inflammation from having a temp. She's had antibiotics and is feeling a bit better today. Sister Lori smacked her, poor darling, Choccy gave her a good sniffing.

Jackie nicely kept her company on the bed.


----------



## Charity

Poor girl. Hope she picks up soon xx


----------



## Korin

Taken last night for Korin's birthday party. She turned 2 yesterday.


----------



## ChaosCat

Jaf said:


> Geri greater ginge is poorly. She's off her food, sleepy and walking funny. Vet yesterday said she has a temperature and her joints are sore, hopefully inflammation from having a temp. She's had antibiotics and is feeling a bit better today. Sister Lori smacked her, poor darling, Choccy gave her a good sniffing.
> 
> Jackie nicely kept her company on the bed.
> 
> View attachment 399502


Hope she'll get better quickly!


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie sleeps on my rocking chair









So I sit on the floor.


----------



## Jaf

Happy birthday Korin! Beautiful girl.

Of course Annie gets the best chair! The worst for me is bedtime, I end up with legs hanging out of bed.

It's only been 24 hours but Geri looks so much better. Here she is just now, with Choccy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good girl, Geri. I'm glad to read you are feeling better, keep improving.


----------



## Summercat

Happy birthday @Korin 
Your cupcake looks delicious :Kiss


----------



## Psygon

I posted a few weeks ago about a lost tonk who I helped look for. Well after 4 weeks missing he was found!!! Very skinny but otherwise ok. And today I got to go and meet him 

















He is so like our tabby tonks. And just so happy he was found and reunited with his family


----------



## Charity

Early to bed


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> I posted a few weeks ago about a lost tonk who I helped look for. Well after 4 weeks missing he was found!!! Very skinny but otherwise ok. And today I got to go and meet him
> 
> View attachment 399524
> View attachment 399525
> 
> 
> He is so like our tabby tonks. And just so happy he was found and reunited with his family


Was he found on the streets or had someone taken him in?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie sleeps on my rocking chair
> View attachment 399512
> 
> 
> So I sit on the floor.
> View attachment 399513


What can I say? You obviously know your place.


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I posted a few weeks ago about a lost tonk who I helped look for. Well after 4 weeks missing he was found!!! Very skinny but otherwise ok. And today I got to go and meet him
> 
> View attachment 399524
> View attachment 399525
> 
> 
> He is so like our tabby tonks. And just so happy he was found and reunited with his family


That's fantastic news. So glad he's now safe.


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> I posted a few weeks ago about a lost tonk who I helped look for. Well after 4 weeks missing he was found!!! Very skinny but otherwise ok. And today I got to go and meet him
> 
> View attachment 399524
> View attachment 399525
> 
> 
> He is so like our tabby tonks. And just so happy he was found and reunited with his family


Oh, that's brilliant!


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> Was he found on the streets or had someone taken him in?


He was found a few miles away (and across a river!!). The place he was found was next to a van rental place so the theory is maybe he jumped in a van and then jumped out when the van was returned.


----------



## Psygon

Also...

She's getting big now  11 weeks old


----------



## Quartermass

She's amazing! I notice you keep seeing me ask and not answering. I'm going to keep asking and one day you'll do more than like the post  

Is she number 5? (seriously though don't feel you owe me an answer)


----------



## Psygon

Quartermass said:


> She's amazing! I notice you keep seeing me ask and not answering. I'm going to keep asking and one day you'll do more than like the post
> 
> Is she number 5? (seriously though don't feel you owe me an answer)


Hahah :-D

Well.... In total honesty I felt I couldn't answer because we hadn't decided. But now we have, and we are just trying to figure out her name ;-)


----------



## Quartermass

I'm intensely jealous, her eyes are beautiful. I'm sure you'll hear a name and it'll just sound right to you. Good luck with her! 

I'm guessing 2 weeks left and she's yours?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG! She is delicious. Oh @Psygon - how to choose her name? She is totally beautiful, I can't wait to see her going home photo shoot


----------



## Psygon

Quartermass said:


> I'm intensely jealous, her eyes are beautiful. I'm sure you'll hear a name and it'll just sound right to you. Good luck with her!
> 
> I'm guessing 2 weeks left and she's yours?


I think it will be 3. I have time booked off then so it fits in nicely, and I'm not able to take the previous week.


----------



## Quartermass

I'd ask you to take lots of pictures but I'm sure you will. 

I'll hopefully be getting my new cat around that time, although maybe a few weeks after. I'm super excited as well


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> Also...
> 
> She's getting big now  11 weeks old
> 
> View attachment 399533


I take it you've paid your deposit. Have you decided on a name?


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> I take it you've paid your deposit. Have you decided on a name?


No deposit needed 

And we are down to one of two names!


----------



## DolomiTTe

Paddy's trying his paws at pole dancing!


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Hahah :-D
> 
> Well.... In total honesty I felt I couldn't answer because we hadn't decided. But now we have, and we are just trying to figure out her name ;-)


That's some news! The lovely little girl will join a lovely family!


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> I posted a few weeks ago about a lost tonk who I helped look for. Well after 4 weeks missing he was found!!! Very skinny but otherwise ok. And today I got to go and meet him
> 
> View attachment 399524
> View attachment 399525
> 
> 
> He is so like our tabby tonks. And just so happy he was found and reunited with his family


Oh thank goodness he was found, yay xx


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Also...
> 
> She's getting big now  11 weeks old
> 
> View attachment 399533


She's gorgeous, Little cutie xx


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> He was found a few miles away (and across a river!!). The place he was found was next to a van rental place so the theory is maybe he jumped in a van and then jumped out when the van was returned.


That's always a fear isn't it with outdoor cats. The accidental journey. Quite lucky to be back home then in those circumstances.


----------



## ChaosCat

Wrong place


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, you've been out already...but now you're back and I can sit next to you wand watch Cat TV from the bedroom window. This is excellent"










I went for a run, he's been out but it's a northerly wind so colder than he'd like, hence he's eaten the rest of breakfast and now snuggled next to me. I'm back in bed as it's pretty chilly!


----------



## ChaosCat

On the garden shed
















and on the cat walk


----------



## Summercat

Cat heaven @ChaosCat


----------



## Smuge

Lunchtime:









We gave up trying to feed them separately a long time ago. They would just ignore the other plates and try to all eat from the same bowl anyway


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Lunchtime:
> View attachment 399597
> 
> 
> We gave up trying to feed them separately a long time ago. They would just ignore the other plates and try to all eat from the same bowl anyway


Where is Ash, Smuge? You haven't shown him


----------



## TriTri

Korin said:


> Taken last night for Korin's birthday party. She turned 2 yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 399511


Belated Happy Birthday beautiful Korin.


----------



## TriTri

The catnip is going down well with Max & Tessy today. Fatty the squirrel has dropped in for some ... bread!?! I had better find him some nuts before he starts on the catnip too, as there won't be much catnip left soon at this rate.



















































Edit: as this is a cat thread, I must stress that Fatty is a squirrel cat. I'm sure you've heard of them...


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Where is Ash, Smuge? You haven't shown him


Here you go


----------



## Charity

I got up this morning to find a bag of Encore cat biscuits, which is kept at the back of the worktop, on the floor and biscuits scattered everywhere. Someone who shall be nameless must have batted the bag with his paw towards the edge and...whoops! Goodness knows how many they'd eaten overnight so it was a mini breakfast this morning. Of course, he isn't owning up. 

_How did all those biscuit get down there? Nothing to do with me, Bunty must have done it._








_
That Toppy is such a liar! I swear it wasn't me, I've been watching TV_


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> I got up this morning to find a bag of Encore cat biscuits, which is kept at the back of the worktop, on the floor and biscuits scattered everywhere. Someone who shall be nameless must have batted the bag with his paw towards the edge and...whoops! Goodness knows how many they'd eaten overnight so it was a mini breakfast this morning. Of course, he isn't owning up.
> 
> _How did all those biscuit get down there? Nothing to do with me, Bunty must have done it._
> View attachment 399613
> 
> _
> That Toppy is such a liar! I swear it wasn't me, I've been watching TV_
> View attachment 399604


Butter wouldn't melt eh? It wouldn't have time to with Toppy about


----------



## slartibartfast

Brothers!!!


----------



## Summercat

Biggles watching the world


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> Lunchtime:
> View attachment 399597
> 
> 
> We gave up trying to feed them separately a long time ago. They would just ignore the other plates and try to all eat from the same bowl anyway


Left over chicken from Sunday lunch was even more popular


----------



## jasperthecat

A bit of a progress report really.
My two have now got to the stage where they are now sleeping within close vicinity of each other so it suggests that they are generally feeling more relaxed around one another.
Although we now allow them to roam the house freely together, we can't exactly trust Jasper completely and still monitor them as on occasions he gets stroppy with Ollie and bullies him but it hasn't got terribly serious and Ollie isn't afraid of him and they both chase each other during play so maybe I'm worrying too much. In fact when Ollie's sibling brother was still with us, their play fighting was very aggressive indeed but I just worry that Jasper is trying to emulate the same behaviour but doesn't know how to and could hurt Ollie due the substantial size difference.

Earlier this afternoon Ollie was sleeping on the window sill and Jasper was sleeping below him on the floor. When they eventually awoke and came out of the bedroom Jasper laid on the landing grooming himself and Ollie came and laid outstretched on the floor close to Jasper so they both seem generally comfortable with each other. Jasper loves play and is obsessed with playing with Ollie and follows him everywhere mewing for him to play and looks thoroughly miserable when Ollie's not in the mood for play and he wanders off muttering to himself.

We're hoping that by next weekend we'll be able to take both to the caravan but if we don't think they will be safe to be left alone together while we're dining out or shopping etc then we'll leave Ollie at my daughter's while we're away.

Ollie having an afternoon nap.









Ollie on the window sill with Jasper asleep below him on the floor on my sweater ( how it got down there I don't know ).










After Jasper come out of the bedroom, Ollie followed and laid close to him while groomed himself so they do seem to like each other.


----------



## dustydiamond1

TriTri said:


> The catnip is going down well with Max & Tessy today. Fatty the squirrel has dropped in for some ... bread!?! I had better find him some nuts before he starts on the catnip too, as there won't be much catnip left soon at this rate.
> View attachment 399606
> View attachment 399607
> View attachment 399608
> View attachment 399609
> View attachment 399610
> View attachment 399611
> View attachment 399612
> 
> 
> Edit: as this is a cat thread, I must stress that Fatty is a squirrel cat. I'm sure you've heard of them...


:Hilarious:Kiss


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> Lunchtime:
> View attachment 399597
> 
> 
> We gave up trying to feed them separately a long time ago. They would just ignore the other plates and try to all eat from the same bowl anyway


It's just their way of making sure nobody else is getting something better than they are lol.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> The catnip is going down well with Max & Tessy today. Fatty the squirrel has dropped in for some ... bread!?! I had better find him some nuts before he starts on the catnip too, as there won't be much catnip left soon at this rate.
> View attachment 399606
> View attachment 399607
> View attachment 399608
> View attachment 399609
> View attachment 399610
> View attachment 399611
> View attachment 399612
> 
> 
> Edit: as this is a cat thread, I must stress that Fatty is a squirrel cat. I'm sure you've heard of them...


I didn't know squirrels ( sorry...squirrel cats) ate nip!
I have this image of Mr Nutkins rolling around on the lawn, totally blissed out, while Max and Tessy look on with disapproval the way only cats can do lol.


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 399619
> View attachment 399620
> View attachment 399621
> View attachment 399622
> View attachment 399623
> View attachment 399624
> 
> Brothers!!!


Oh they look so comfortable together. Happy and safe


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> Biggles watching the world
> View attachment 399626


Or warming his toes on the underfloor heating


----------



## Psygon

Ted and Jammy having a relaxed Sunday.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> I didn't know squirrels ( sorry...squirrel cats) ate nip!
> I have this image of Mr Nutkins rolling around on the lawn, totally blissed out, while Max and Tessy look on with disapproval the way only cats can do lol.


Love it!


----------



## TriTri

Smuge said:


> Left over chicken from Sunday lunch was even more popular
> View attachment 399629


Did you say the cats got the leftover chicken? I thought slaves got the cats' leftover chicken? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Psygon

TriTri said:


> Did you say the cats got the leftover chicken? I thought slaves got the cats' leftover chicken? Am I doing something wrong?


Hahaha this is what it's like in our house too


----------



## slartibartfast

Naughty!!!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"I'm master of all I survey" thought Jiggs as he looked upon his domain.


----------



## Summercat

Nice garden @jiggs


----------



## Charity

Pretending to be in the jungle


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> Pretending to be in the jungle
> 
> View attachment 399784


I really like that shot!


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie curious as to what I'm up to...he really does watch what we do, very much much like Jasper in that respect.


----------



## Summercat

@jasperthecat 
Be careful, Jack watches us as well, that's how he learned to open doors


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Summercat said:


> @jasperthecat
> Be careful, Jack watches us as well, that's how he learned to open doors


It's true you know if cats had opposable thumbs they would be able to do ANYTHING !


----------



## Cully

If cats had thumbs, it would mean the end of civilisation as we know it. I mean, they could get into the fridge.:Nailbiting


----------



## Quartermass

Johnny is trying to snooze next to me while I watch TV so he's covering his eyes with his paw.


----------



## jasperthecat

Summercat said:


> @jasperthecat
> Be careful, Jack watches us as well, that's how he learned to open doors


Yes he's definitely a watcher!
LOL Poor Jasper he's very much a watcher too but hasn't yet learned how pull open a door which is left partly open...he stands there and expects us to do it for him. He can push it open,,,he's good at that but just can't figure out that all he needs to do is hook his paw around it and pull.
When he was young he couldn't figure out how the door on his covered litter tray worked so we had to take the door off for him. He sees Ollie go into his covered tray with the door on and looks as though he would like to go in too but again he just can't figure out.

I would say Jasper isn't a very practical cat as far cats go, much like some humans are not very practical either but he has a very good brain when it comes to understanding words...that is his forte...or knowing exactly how to wind you up and elicit a response from you when he wants you to do something for him...he's ace at it and I just hope he doesn't encourage Ollie to do the same Another thing Jasper is good at is banging on doors to let him in or to see what's going on. He's lovely really.

As for Ollie, he and his sibling brother soon figured out how to use the covered loo with the door that I bought for them...within two minutes of replacing the open litter tray with the covered one, Ollie's sibling brother, even though he'd never seen one before had figured out how to get in and use it and a minute or so later Ollie was in and out too.

He's a bright little guy and has already learned what c'mon means and will run to me and jump up when I want him to jump onto something and he's beginning to respond when I call his name after only a week so by the end of the month he should recognise his name properly. He has already learned what "birds" means and starts looking for them. Cats aren't stupid they are just selective when they want to respond or not.


----------



## Jaf

Back from vets with Geri. Her temperature is normal! She's so much happier though still a bit wobbly when she jumps.


----------



## TriTri

Oneinamillion said:


> "I'm master of all I survey" thought Jiggs as he looked upon his domain.
> View attachment 399754


This reminds me of a photo I took of my black panther today


----------



## Oneinamillion

TriTri said:


> View attachment 399847
> 
> This reminds me of a photo I took of my black panther today


Gosh, they could be twins!  The tables and the cats!


----------



## TriTri

Oneinamillion said:


> Gosh, they could be twins!  The tables and the cats!


Maybe they are brothers separated at birth and in tune with one-another . I think Jiggs is a lot younger than Prince Maximas?


----------



## Oneinamillion

TriTri said:


> Maybe they are brothers separated at birth and in tune with one-another . I think Jiggs is a lot younger than Prince Maximas?


Jiggs is 11 years young and he will be 12 in September.


----------



## Summercat

Wow, I was thinking Jiggs was around 5/6.


----------



## Charity

Toppy thinks someone left him a present


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey's new thing is demanding a cuddle as soon as you get out of the shower. He starts pawing at the towel immediately. You have to sit on the edge of the bath for as long as your legs stay awake for.

He likes to just cuddle down or as seen in the pictures here watch the water drip down the screen.

Yes, Joey is a massive lump.


----------



## Psygon

SuboJvR said:


> Joey's new thing is demanding a cuddle as soon as you get out of the shower. He starts pawing at the towel immediately. You have to sit on the edge of the bath for as long as your legs stay awake for.
> 
> He likes to just cuddle down or as seen in the pictures here watch the water drip down the screen.
> 
> Yes, Joey is a massive lump.
> 
> View attachment 399897
> 
> 
> View attachment 399896


Hahah :-D


----------



## LJC675

SuboJvR said:


> Joey's new thing is demanding a cuddle as soon as you get out of the shower. He starts pawing at the towel immediately. You have to sit on the edge of the bath for as long as your legs stay awake for.
> 
> He likes to just cuddle down or as seen in the pictures here watch the water drip down the screen.


Ha, ha, I was going to post something about this the other day (not about Joey of course), but I was going to ask is anyone else's cat had a damp towel / leg fetish.

Suter goes mad for it, she sits on the edge of the bath and as soon as you get out rubs madly on your wet legs, then rolls around on the damp bath mat. Then if you sit down on the closed loo in your towel (more comfy than a bath edge) she'll jump up and almost bury herself on you.


----------



## jasperthecat

I'd like to know what it is about cats and their seeming attraction to their owner's coming out of the bath/shower?

Jasper who normally isn't the most affectionate of cats is straight over to my OH as soon as she comes out of the shower or bath and rubs up against her and then rolls over next to her to be stroked. He does it occasionally with me but it's a sort of ongoing ritual between my OH and Jasper. He also likes putting his paw on her wet hair.

They must like the clean fresh smell of someone who's just had a bath or shower or it's the fragrances of the body wash that was used that attracts them.


----------



## SuboJvR

LJC675 said:


> Ha, ha, I was going to post something about this the other day (not about Joey of course), but I was going to ask is anyone else's cat had a damp towel / leg fetish.
> 
> Suter goes mad for it, she sits on the edge of the bath and as soon as you get out rubs madly on your wet legs, then rolls around on the damp bath mat. Then if you sit down on the closed loo in your towel (more comfy than a bath edge) she'll jump up and almost bury herself on you.


Definitely trying to make it to the loo next time!! Problem is that's where's he sits and waits for me


----------



## SuboJvR

jasperthecat said:


> I'd like to know what it is about cats and their seeming attraction to their owner's coming out of the bath/shower?
> 
> Jasper who normally isn't the most affectionate of cats is straight over to my OH as soon as she comes out of the shower or bath and rubs up against her and then rolls over next to her to be stroked. He does it occasionally with me but it's a sort of ongoing ritual between my OH and Jasper. He also likes putting his paw on her wet hair.
> 
> They must like the clean fresh smell of someone who's just had a bath or shower or it's the fragrances of the body wash that was used that attracts them.


Maybe they're re-marking us with their scent because we smell new?


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> Joey's new thing is demanding a cuddle as soon as you get out of the shower. He starts pawing at the towel immediately. You have to sit on the edge of the bath for as long as your legs stay awake for.
> 
> He likes to just cuddle down or as seen in the pictures here watch the water drip down the screen.
> 
> Yes, Joey is a massive lump.
> 
> View attachment 399897
> 
> 
> View attachment 399896


Does he like to watch the raindrops running down to windows too? Misty likes to chase them, so imagine the smears on my poor windows


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jiggs sleeping this morning.


----------



## Cully

LJC675 said:


> Ha, ha, I was going to post something about this the other day (not about Joey of course), but I was going to ask is anyone else's cat had a damp towel / leg fetish.
> 
> Suter goes mad for it, she sits on the edge of the bath and as soon as you get out rubs madly on your wet legs, then rolls around on the damp bath mat. Then if you sit down on the closed loo in your towel (more comfy than a bath edge) she'll jump up and almost bury herself on you.


But don't you end up with hairy legs?


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> Maybe they're re-marking us with their scent because we smell new?


That sounds about right. "What is this new smell? I must replace it with my own. Aha, now you belong to me again!"


----------



## LJC675

Cully said:


> But don't you end up with hairy legs?


You would think so wouldn't you, but luckily Suter doesn't shed very much at all, so usually end up with just a couple of hairs if any at all. Not sure if @SuboJvR or Mrs @jasperthecat end up all hairy


----------



## immum

Indie was sooo comfortable on my lap last night.......


----------



## Cully

LJC675 said:


> You would think so wouldn't you, but luckily Suter doesn't shed very much at all, so usually end up with just a couple of hairs if any at all. Not sure if @SuboJvR or Mrs @jasperthecat end up all hairy


Not much point going through all that depilatory palaver for the cat to just to wipe it all back on!!:Hilarious


----------



## jasperthecat

Say ahhhhh


----------



## Summercat

We are getting cat safe window screens tomorrow, so will be able to open the windows to the spring air


----------



## Jaf

Lori, Choccy, Geri and Jackie are all asleep! Love them.


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> We are getting cat safe window screens tomorrow, so will be able to open the windows to the spring air
> 
> View attachment 399926


Oh it's so nice being able to have the windows open wide, even during the night. Last summer I got a FlatCat and it was heaven after suffering for weeks with all that heat. It didn't take Misty long to understand that she couldn't go out. And it kept the blasted flies and wasps out too. Although the moths did drive her mad at night trying to get in!


----------



## Jesthar

LJC675 said:


> Ha, ha, I was going to post something about this the other day (not about Joey of course), but I was going to ask is anyone else's cat had a damp towel / leg fetish.
> 
> Suter goes mad for it, she sits on the edge of the bath and as soon as you get out rubs madly on your wet legs, then rolls around on the damp bath mat. Then if you sit down on the closed loo in your towel (more comfy than a bath edge) she'll jump up and almost bury herself on you.


Only ever happend once in this house. Charlie-girl was waiting for me when I got out the bath, and if memory serves her mental comentary went like this:

*meow*prrp*purrpurrpurr* Where have you BEEN, I missed you (and you missed official supper time, but we'll talk about that later at 3am with my paw in your face...). Hey, you smell different, so stand still and let me rub all round your legs and reclaim you as my propert.. - EEEEWWWW! You're WET! Disgusting human, what do you want to go and get wet all over for? *stalks off in disgust*


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother I do very much like my cushion, it's so comfy and just in front of the fire is totally puuuurfect. Now could you just let my CatChat aunties know that I very much appreciate their kindness in sending it and their skill in making it please? Thank you...now if you don't mind, I'm just going to study the Indies of my eyelids for a little bit" @SbanR @QOTN Oscar is really enjoying his cushion, as you can see! Oh and @huckybuck he's still loving his biscuits too, see


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother I do very much like my cushion, it's so comfy and just in front of the fire is totally puuuurfect. Now could you just let my CatChat aunties know that I very much appreciate their kindness in sending it and their skill in making it please? Thank you...now if you don't mind, I'm just going to study the Indies of my eyelids for a little bit" @SbanR @QOTN Oscar is really enjoying his cushion, as you can see! Oh and @huckybuck he's still loving his biscuits too, see
> 
> View attachment 399939
> View attachment 399940


What a lucky boy you are Oscar to have such kind, thoughtful CC aunties


----------



## SbanR

Still loving her pillow


----------



## SbanR

Big yawn!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe @SbanR Ollie is *definitely* launching into a bit of Whitney there!


----------



## QOTN

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother I do very much like my cushion, it's so comfy and just in front of the fire is totally puuuurfect. Now could you just let my CatChat aunties know that I very much appreciate their kindness in sending it and their skill in making it please? Thank you...now if you don't mind, I'm just going to study the Indies of my eyelids for a little bit" @SbanR @QOTN Oscar is really enjoying his cushion, as you can see! Oh and @huckybuck he's still loving his biscuits too, see


Dear Oscar, I am glad you are pleased with your duvet. When the fire is no longer alight you might like to mention to Human Mother that the Mewzishuns NEVER sleep on floors. They have their duvets on chairs, sofas and beds.


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR Jessie is gorgeous as usual, I love her coloring and her fluffiness.:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

time for a nap


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 399946
> 
> time for a nap


Of *course* it's time for a nap. She's a cat.


----------



## Tawny75

Lily has so nearly mastered the cat flap....


----------



## Willow_Warren

Tawny75 said:


> Lily has so nearly mastered the cat flap....
> 
> View attachment 399951


She seems to have mastered it far quicker the Lola did... but shhhh... I should not embarrass Lola in front of everyone... (bless her but Lola's not the brightest penny in the pot...)

H


----------



## Tawny75

LJC675 said:


> Ha, ha, I was going to post something about this the other day (not about Joey of course), but I was going to ask is anyone else's cat had a damp towel / leg fetish.
> 
> Suter goes mad for it, she sits on the edge of the bath and as soon as you get out rubs madly on your wet legs, then rolls around on the damp bath mat. Then if you sit down on the closed loo in your towel (more comfy than a bath edge) she'll jump up and almost bury herself on you.


Both of mine love a damp towel and Sev likes to go in the shower and lick the water when I have finished...


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> Lily has so nearly mastered the cat flap....
> 
> View attachment 399951


She's done very well but I think she's left something behind.


----------



## Charity

Syncronised sleeping


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Syncronised sleeping
> 
> View attachment 399955


:SingingTwo of a kind. For your information, we're two of a kind:Singing


----------



## mrlemonds

My new kitten Ginger-Snap and my main man Sam trying to get a read on each other.


----------



## Charity

Its really cold out this morning, alright for those with fur coats


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> Syncronised sleeping
> 
> View attachment 399955


 So neat and precise, mine just look scraggy....

Okay, this is the first video I have ever uploaded to youtube, I was working at home early this morning, and I had my wide awake companions...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

QOTN said:


> Dear Oscar, I am glad you are pleased with your duvet. When the fire is no longer alight you might like to mention to Human Mother that the Mewzishuns NEVER sleep on floors. They have their duvets on chairs, sofas and beds.


I know @QOTN but our boy is definitely a bush dweller rather than a tree dweller


----------



## ChaosCat

Nothing better than this to relax after work!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 400034
> 
> Nothing better than this to relax after work!


Oh that's really lovely CC. You can see the love in her face a how she totally trusts you. You are very lucky.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It is totally beautiful @ChaosCat  Annie is very happy you are home.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Oh that's really lovely CC. You can see the love in her face a how she totally trusts you. You are very lucky.





Mrs Funkin said:


> It is totally beautiful @ChaosCat  Annie is very happy you are home.


Thank you both! Yes, I am very lucky- Annie is an absolute love bug and shows her love all the time.:Kiss

Bonny is more discreet in showing her love. Not a lap cat, but she does like to be petted on her own terms, too, and she enjoys company as long as this company doesn't come too close for too long.


----------



## TriTri

Oneinamillion said:


> Jiggs is 11 years young and he will be 12 in September.


Oh really?! Max is 8!


----------



## Oneinamillion

TriTri said:


> Oh really?! Max is 8!


"Yes, I'm 11 and I've trained my slave to wear nice comfortable clothes for me! 
It's 0 to dressing gown in less than 3 seconds!" Thought Jiggs:Cat


----------



## TriTri

Oneinamillion said:


> "Yes, I'm 11 and I've trained my slave to wear nice comfortable clothes for me!
> It's 0 to dressing gown in less than 3 seconds!" Thought Jiggs:Cat
> View attachment 400094


Awww!
Well I wish I knew what Max was thinking last night. He bought me a present and not his usual. It was something bigger. Very big my brother said. Fortunately my brother was in the next road and came to the rescue. Not much phases me, but I left my brother for an hour with.... let's call him "Roland." Finally he was chased out of the home.

The question is, what do I now do with two cat flaps and one Very Naughty Max?


----------



## Oneinamillion

TriTri said:


> Awww!
> Well I wish I knew what Max was thinking last night. He bought me a present and not his usual. It was something bigger. Very big my brother said. Fortunately my brother was in the next road and came to the rescue. Not much phases me, but I left my brother for an hour with.... let's call him "Roland." Finally he was chased out of the home.
> 
> The question is, what do I now do with two cat flaps and one Very Naughty Max?


It's always fun when your furry little tearaway brings adult "Roland's" home. Jiggs has brought one or two very much alive ones home in the past. Once it was so funny, I came into the dining room and there was a huge "Roland" trying to hide under the sideboard from me. Unfortunately, what he thought was hiding was in fact him just hiding the front part of his body. With his legs spread wide and his big fat tail hanging out as he was too fat to fit under the sideboard. What fun that was getting him out!!

I guess Max was thinking "Wow, look how amazing I am. Now I am bored, I will let you have some fun getting him out!"


----------



## TriTri

Oneinamillion said:


> It's always fun when your furry little tearaway brings adult "Roland's" home. Jiggs has brought one or two very much alive ones home in the past. Once it was so funny, I came into the dining room and there was a huge "Roland" trying to hide under the sideboard from me. Unfortunately, what he thought was hiding was in fact him just hiding the front part of his body. With his legs spread wide and his big fat tail hanging out as he was too fat to fit under the sideboard. What fun that was getting him out!!
> 
> I guess Max was thinking "Wow, look how amazing I am. Now I am bored, I will let you have some fun getting him out!"


I didn't think there were any Roland's around here. I've lived here 16+ years (and 7 years in the next road with 5 cats and visiting cats) & never been bought one before, but saw a dead Roland once. A friend in a nearby road by the golf course has had several bought in by her cat but only just recently. Presumably it's because the council have stopped collecting all bins weekly and are now collecting fortnightly 
What do you do to get them out? I got my brother a large clear bucket and he used the loft ladder stick but didn't harm or touch Roland. I felt sorry for poor Roland, but eeek, don't want him here. A Fox came sniffing around the front garden straight after. I won't be putting any bread out for the birds or Fatty again either


----------



## Oneinamillion

TriTri said:


> I didn't think there were any Roland's around here. I've lived here 16+ years (and 7 years in the next road with 5 cats and visiting cats) & never been bought one before, but saw a dead Roland once. A friend in a nearby road by the golf course has had several bought in by her cat but only just recently. Presumably it's because the council have stopped collecting all bins weekly and are now collecting fortnightly
> What do you do to get them out? I got my brother a large clear bucket and he used the loft ladder stick but didn't harm or touch Roland. I felt sorry for poor Roland, but eeek, don't want him here. A Fox came sniffing around the front garden straight after. I won't be putting any bread out for the birds or Fatty again either


A strong cardboard box that is quite tall with flaps normally does the job for mice and "Roland's". They normally shoot right in to hide then time to transport!


----------



## TriTri

Oneinamillion said:


> A strong cardboard box that is quite tall with flaps normally does the job for mice and "Roland's". They normally shoot right in to hide then time to transport!


Thank you! I have a giant glass with card specifically for vole catching but my brother said, no not big enough! Will find something matching your description for Roland No 2, but I really hope there are no more.

Does Max looks like Jiggs to you? The face? The look in Jiggs eyes reminds me of NM's.


----------



## Summercat

Where is @MissyfromMice 
Missing your morning photos


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie having a nap in one of his favourite locations in one of his favourite positions...he makes me smile just as Jasper does as he too likes to get his chin on the floor when he sleeps like this, but Jasper's head is usually tilted slightly to one side which looks terribly uncomfortable but Jasper often lays like that so he must be happy with it.


----------



## Summercat

Biggles enjoying the fresh morning air, now that we have cat safe screens.


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Biggles enjoying the fresh morning air, now that we have cat safe screens.
> 
> View attachment 400140


Good morning handsome Mr B :Kiss


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Thank you! I have a giant glass with card specifically for vole catching but my brother said, no not big enough! Will find something matching your description for Roland No 2, but I really hope there are no more.
> 
> Does Max looks like Jiggs to you? The face? The look in Jiggs eyes reminds me of NM's.


I've clicked like to these Roland posts but really mean't OMG! Misty brought in a vole last year so I was brave enough to deal with him. As for other rodents I'm afraid that she might bring something in that just happens to be about to give birth! I really don't want to have an unwelcome visitor who could become an unwelcome family.
It's quite likely where I live as there is a railway embankment not far away and being communal we have large shared bins, which attracts them.
How did Max manage to get it through the cat flap


----------



## Jonescat

We really don't do expensive toys! The box is Aelfred's favourite sleeping spot, even though he doesn't fit in at all, and the paper tunnel has been fought over by all three, with Bugsy in current posession of the trophy


----------



## SbanR

Jonescat said:


> We really don't do expensive toys! The box is Aelfred's favourite sleeping spot, even though he doesn't fit in at all, and the paper tunnel has been fought over by all three, with Bugsy in current posession of the trophy
> 
> View attachment 400157
> 
> 
> View attachment 400158


Bugsy looks so cute in the tunnel:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Charity

Watching for the cats next door as usual


----------



## Cully

@Jonescat It looks like Busy has found the ideal way to keep his prized possession. Wear it!


----------



## Cookielabrador

Took these photos earlier- I don't think I've ever seen her get up off the sofa unless it's breakfast or dinner! :Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Birthday card from Barney to his mummy:


----------



## Jesthar

We have multiple beds and a Tigga Tower available, plus many human furnishings too. So where is Charlie-girl choosing to relax?


















Yup, the ratty cardboard box I use to put recycling in (and just emptied as it's bin day tomorrow)...


----------



## Joy84

Jesthar said:


> We have multiple beds and a Tigga Tower available, plus many human furnishings too. So where is Charlie-girl choosing to relax?
> 
> View attachment 400215
> 
> 
> View attachment 400216
> 
> Yup, the ratty cardboard box I use to put recycling in (and just emptied as it's bin day tomorrow)...


I'll just leave this here :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Jesthar said:


> We have multiple beds and a Tigga Tower available, plus many human furnishings too. So where is Charlie-girl choosing to relax?
> 
> View attachment 400215
> 
> 
> View attachment 400216
> 
> Yup, the ratty cardboard box I use to put recycling in (and just emptied as it's bin day tomorrow)...


Yep, sounds about right. I use a box about 2 ft high for mine, and as soon as its emptied she climbs in and hides. So I have to pretend I can't see her


----------



## Oneinamillion

TriTri said:


> Thank you! I have a giant glass with card specifically for vole catching but my brother said, no not big enough! Will find something matching your description for Roland No 2, but I really hope there are no more.
> 
> Does Max looks like Jiggs to you? The face? The look in Jiggs eyes reminds me of NM's.


A little bit, I guess the look is "you have no idea what I am planning to do next lol"


----------



## Oneinamillion

"I love it when my slave leaves new cardboard toys for me to play with" thought Jiggs:Cat


----------



## Psygon

We got a robot vacuum :-D :-D


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> We got a robot vacuum :-D :-D
> 
> View attachment 400279
> View attachment 400280


Who do you think will be the first to sit on it? Or beat it up!:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> Who do you think will be the first to sit on it? Or beat it up!:Hilarious


CK 

He already raised a paw to it and then tentatively smacked it 

We only did a test run, learning the perimeter, so will have to see how they respond to it over time.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Watching for the cats next door as usual
> 
> View attachment 400163
> 
> 
> View attachment 400162
> 
> 
> View attachment 400164


Well did you scare the cats away Bunty with your roar?


----------



## ewelsh

@Psygon where is Waffle baby blue eyes?


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> @Psygon where is Waffle baby blue eyes?


She is still with her mum for a little while longer


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I say! Shame you can have mum and Waffle


----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> She is still with her mum for a little while longer
> 
> View attachment 400281


Beautiful picture


----------



## LJC675

I know I've not been very good lately with pictures of Suter & Kalex, so just did a little vid a minute ago of Friday weigh in. They like being weighed because it means sweets - yummy.
A couple of tricks thrown in at the end for good measure.
If you listen hard, just about 1.28 onwards you can hear them purring


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> CK
> 
> He already raised a paw to it and then tentatively smacked it
> 
> We only did a test run, learning the perimeter, so will have to see how they respond to it over time.


What I want to know is who will be first to hitch a ride from it?


----------



## ewelsh

Brilliant @LJC675

I could watch them all day.


----------



## Charity

LJC675 said:


> I know I've not been very good lately with pictures of Suter & Kalex, so just did a little vid a minute ago of Friday weigh in. They like being weighed because it means sweets - yummy.
> A couple of tricks thrown in at the end for good measure.
> If you listen hard, just about 1.28 onwards you can hear them purring


I just love them, they are so entertaining


----------



## Summercat

I think this will be a good book:Bookworm


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> I think this will be a good book:Bookworm
> 
> View attachment 400308


And which one was chosen?


----------



## Summercat

Cully said:


> And which one was chosen?


He looked to be aiming for:


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> He looked to be aiming for:
> View attachment 400311


 Of course :Bookworm. Silly me!


----------



## Charity

Lazing on a sunny afternoon


----------



## ChaosCat

No sunshine here today, rather cold, even some snow... so Bonny preferred to nap above the radiator.


----------



## ewelsh

Something made her chuckle


----------



## huckybuck

Microchip feeder to prevent other cats getting in!!

Brilliant!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Microchip feeder to prevent other cats getting in!!
> 
> Brilliant!!
> 
> View attachment 400360


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

Goodnight! :Yawn


----------



## ChaosCat

Watching two magpies have an argument in our garden.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Early morning cuddle selfie








Although I'm out of bed I'm really not ready to face the outside world yet, Lola however is always looking ready for her public!

Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat

Errm... Annie? I need that backpack for the weekend shopping...


----------



## Willow_Warren

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 400379
> View attachment 400380
> Errm... Annie? I need that backpack for the weekend shopping...


Maybe she wants to make sure you buy all the right things?


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Maybe she wants to make sure you buy all the right things?


Maybe, their food and treats come via the internet, though. The shopping was about the humans' food and treats.


----------



## SbanR

Checking today's mail


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie lounging in one of the caves in Jasper's barrel bed watching the world go by.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Bethanjane22

My girls enjoying our 'cat proofed' garden today (Luna is the dark one and Nova is the light one)


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> View attachment 400460
> View attachment 400461
> View attachment 400460
> View attachment 400461
> My girls enjoying our 'cat proofed' garden today (Luna is the dark one and Nova is the light one)


They are very pretty cats.


----------



## Cully

This is what happens when you spend *all* afternoon chasing around in the garden.








No oomph left!!


----------



## Jaf

Lori and Geri are heavy together, but lovely and warm.


----------



## huckybuck

Legs eleven!


----------



## Jaf

Had a shuffle and now have Lori and Choc on my lap. Geri is being a Russian hat.


----------



## ChaosCat

These paparazzi are a hell of a nuisance, you never get any privacy. :Shifty


----------



## Willow_Warren

24 hours later, and again morning cuddle selfies again (the oatmeal colour of my dressing gown). Kept myself out of the photo (phew)










I'm going to have to disturb her shortly I've lots to do today

Oh... just look at those smoochy paws


----------



## Purplecatlover

Mmmm mum that milk I've just flicked out of your cereal bowl is delicious :Hungry:Hungry:Hungry:Hungry


----------



## Charity

Toppy's a sun worshipper whereas Bunty is a shade lover.


----------



## ewelsh

Loulou loves the sun as well, caught her in a very unladylike position


----------



## Quartermass

Stopping for a brief rest mid zoomies. Tail swishing ears back too much energy so he's doing circuits of the living room making a racket with his claws on the floor.


----------



## Oneinamillion

Purplecatlover said:


> Mmmm mum that milk I've just flicked out of your cereal bowl is delicious :Hungry:Hungry:Hungry:Hungry
> View attachment 400516


Loving Jasper's tongue!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious. Great photo @Purplecatlover


----------



## Psygon

Quartermass said:


> Stopping for a brief rest mid zoomies. Tail swishing ears back too much energy so he's doing circuits of the living room making a racket with his claws on the floor.
> View attachment 400535


I have been spending far too long this weekend looking at flooring... And when I saw this pic I was like "oooh". Can I ask where it's from? What type of flooring is it??


----------



## Psygon

Sunday snoozing.


----------



## Quartermass

Psygon said:


> I have been spending far too long this weekend looking at flooring... And when I saw this pic I was like "oooh". Can I ask where it's from? What type of flooring is it??


I'll drop you a message later about it. I'm out and about so I can't look it up.


----------



## Cully

Not happy as I've stolen her sunbeam. Had to draw the curtain to take the pic!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Not happy as I've stolen her sunbeam. Had to draw the curtain to take the pic!!
> View attachment 400544


She does look judgmental!


----------



## LeArthur

Since I'm sat on the chair Arthur likes to stretch his front feet on to, he's using my foot instead. Pleased I can be of service!


----------



## oliviarussian

huckybuck said:


> Microchip feeder to prevent other cats getting in!!
> 
> Brilliant!!
> 
> View attachment 400360


Where there's a will there's a way!!!!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> She does look judgmental!


Yes, she'd been happily snoozing until I moved the curtain to block the sun a little.
Serves her right for repeatedly poking me in the eye at 5.30 this morning!


----------



## Sнarкy

First post in this thread, picture of my babies from this morning.





  








14Apr




__
Sнarкy


__
Apr 14, 2019




Mysti and Sooti sleeping in a backpack.


----------



## ewelsh

Sнarкy said:


> First post in this thread, picture of my babies from this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14Apr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sнarкy
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 14, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mysti and Sooti sleeping in a backpack.


Awwwww do tell us more


----------



## dustydiamond1

Sнarкy said:


> First post in this thread, picture of my babies from this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14Apr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sнarкy
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 14, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mysti and Sooti sleeping in a backpack.


Beautiful little babys, what are their named?


----------



## dustydiamond1

ewelsh said:


> Loulou loves the sun as well, caught her in a very unladylike position
> 
> View attachment 400531


She's practicing her morning Yoga.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"I'm not happy about that intruder in my garden!  Look at my tail! I look like basil brush!!" Thought Jiggs :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Purplecatlover said:


> Mmmm mum that milk I've just flicked out of your cereal bowl is delicious :Hungry:Hungry:Hungry:Hungry
> View attachment 400516


Ooh I like your pouffe - if that's what it is!!


----------



## Psygon

I have stuff to do... But I'm stuck here for the evening it seems!


----------



## Sнarкy

dustydiamond1 said:


> Beautiful little babys, what are their named?


That's Mysti on the left and Sooti on the right


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## dustydiamond1

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 400589


What a beautiful fluffy foot warmer you have. Love the bunny pillow too.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Sнarкy said:


> That's Mysti on the left and Sooti on the right


Lovely names for lovely Littles


----------



## LJC675

Suter making sure she's in the warmest place, always makes me laugh a bit:


----------



## dustydiamond1

dustydiamond1 said:


> What a beautiful fluffy foot warmer you have. Love the bunny pillow too.


I had a hand warmer today


----------



## Charity

A romantic night in last night for Mr and Mrs T


----------



## dustydiamond1

It was a cold and snowy April Sunday.
















Warming up later


----------



## SbanR

Watch the birdie


----------



## Charity

That's a gorgeous photo @SbanR


----------



## Summercat

I like......

Carrots!


----------



## Tawny75

He just looks so peaceful and innocent....then he wakes up!


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> I like......
> 
> Carrots!
> 
> View attachment 400618
> View attachment 400619


He'll go vegan, it seems.


----------



## LJC675

SbanR said:


> Watch the birdie
> 
> View attachment 400612
> View attachment 400613


Those are brilliant


----------



## Cully

@Charity Oh Toppy, you old charmer:Kiss


----------



## Summercat

Yes @ChaosCat , I am not a vegan or vegetarian but Jack seems to like veggies.:Hilarious

He tried to rip open the bag of carrots and breaks into the salad spinner if I don't give any lettuce to him.

Maybe if his mother was a street cat and scavenged he developed a taste for different things.


ChaosCat said:


> He'll go vegan, it seems.


----------



## Charity

Been clearing out the cats' food cupboard this morning.

_Nobody about, I'll just have a quick peek 









Ooh, my favourite









And lots of this, goodo









Hello, where's the rest gone?








_


----------



## ewelsh

In your tummy Toppy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, here I am all brave! See that giant seagull? He is TERRIFIED of my fearsome "meep". Absolutely TERRIFIED I tell you!"


----------



## dustydiamond1

SbanR said:


> Watch the birdie
> 
> View attachment 400612
> View attachment 400613


Fantastic photo!!! Just love the tree pictures :Kiss Gypsy usually gets that look in her eyes just prior to charging up a light pole. Although last Saturday she went from nonchalant sniffing to 5 feet up and back down with no warning so of course I didn't get a photo :Arghh


----------



## Shrike

Encounter this evening between Brooke and one of the younger black and white locals - think its the one from No 48.








Slowly the intruder sneaks to the left!








just as it looks like the intruder will bolt off to the left a pigeon lands up the garden. 








A pigeon landing is too interesting to ignore and the intruder leaps past Brooke to investigate









I think these two are reaching an accommodation.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Shrike said:


> Encounter this evening between Brooke and one of the younger black and white locals - think its the one from No 48.
> View attachment 400662
> 
> Slowly the intruder sneaks to the left!
> View attachment 400663
> 
> just as it looks like the intruder will bolt off to the left a pigeon lands up the garden.
> View attachment 400664
> 
> A pigeon landing is too interesting to ignore and the intruder leaps past Brooke to investigate
> View attachment 400665
> 
> 
> I think these two are reaching an accommodation.


 Most definitely or Brooke wouldn't be so nonchalant in the last photo.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just wondering where @MissyfromMice is with her beautiful photos. I miss seeing them.


----------



## Acidic Angel

I walked through to the bedroom to feed some snakes, and found this.
They were snuggled up asleep when I first walked in.


----------



## jadeh31

It's ivy's first birthday today-how did that happen  the faces of plotting mischief not changed though!


----------



## Cully

@jadeh31 
Happy Birthday Ivy, hope you get spoilt rotten


----------



## Summercat

@jadeh31 
Happy birthday Ivy:Cat!

@Cully 
Good luck today


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> @jadeh31
> Happy birthday Ivy:Cat!
> 
> @Cully
> Good luck today


Thanks SC, kind of you to remember. My op is this afternoon so I'm hoping to be home by teatime.


----------



## Summercat

Do I look big in this chair?


----------



## ChaosCat

jadeh31 said:


> It's ivy's first birthday today-how did that happen  the faces of plotting mischief not changed though!
> View attachment 400699


A very happy birthday to you, Ivy!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Thanks SC, kind of you to remember. My op is this afternoon so I'm hoping to be home by teatime.


Hope all goes well today @Cully, roll on teatime



jadeh31 said:


> It's ivy's first birthday today-how did that happen  the faces of plotting mischief not changed though!
> View attachment 400699


Happy Birthday gorgeous Ivy xx


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Thanks SC, kind of you to remember. My op is this afternoon so I'm hoping to be home by teatime.


Good luck Cully


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Hope all goes well today @Cully, roll on teatime
> 
> Happy Birthday gorgeous Ivy xx


Thanks Charity. Paws and fingers crossed eh


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Good luck Cully


Thank you, getting nervous now:Nailbiting


----------



## ewelsh

Happy Birthday lovely Ivy 1 already, enjoy your day and try! Be good for mum










Good luck today! X


----------



## Tawny75

Good luck @Cully , sending all positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Summercat

@Tawny75 
How are your two getting on in the garden? More pics please


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> @Tawny75
> How are your two getting on in the garden? More pics please


They love it, they are a funny pair and will only go out of the cat flap when someone is home. I shall take more pictures and post them


----------



## Charity

Its been raining today so nothing to do but stop in and be lazy


----------



## ebonycat

Thinking of you @Cully hoping all's gone well & you're up drinking a cup of tea & eating a slice of toast xx


----------



## Oneinamillion

jadeh31 said:


> It's ivy's first birthday today-how did that  the faces of plotting mischief not changed though!
> View attachment 400699


Happy Birthday Ivy!!


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Look into eyes, not around the eyes! Now play with me!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> @Tawny75
> How are your two getting on in the garden? More pics please


Here you go, some pictures taken this afternoon of exploration and Lily guarding the house.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, what's this all about? It smells funny but it's quite warm..."










"Just going to have a little tightrope walking practice..."










"Oooh what's this then, I'd best check it out, it smells funny too!"










"Who moved my bench? Whaddya mean it's not to help me over the fence and there's netting above it?"










"What's all this about then? All these blue and pink things? Hmmm, I prefer it when they aren't there so I can have a wee!"



















"Back to where I started. Human mother, I think you should think more about your planting colour scheme in future...I'll help you after I've had a snack and a nap"


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur sat in his little spot in my mum's airing cupboard. Yep, that old bath mat is there just for him to sit on!










Now if none of you could tell my mum there's pictures of her airing cupboard on the internet, that'd be great! :Hilarious


----------



## Jaf

How on earth have you trained Arthur to sit there? My lot would be squabbling in the towels!


----------



## SuboJvR

Morning snuggles !!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Is Joey going for a camo attempt there @SuboJvR ?


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Is Joey goinfor a camo attempt there @SuboJvR ?


I think so. He doesn't know the constant loud purring gives him away though!!

Or did we get a cat to match our colour scheme? 

Here he is enjoying his turkey mince treat last night. So excited he's not staying still.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Is Joey going for a camo attempt there @SuboJvR ?


I was just thinking that too!


----------



## LJC675

I iz packed and ready to come camping viw you this weekend:


----------



## LeArthur

Jaf said:


> How on earth have you trained Arthur to sit there? My lot would be squabbling in the towels!


I haven't, he was just drawn to that space! My mum then put the mat there for him to sit on.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother I'm a bit hot in the conservatory, so I shall come and sit with you instead, it's cooler in here"



















I only sat down to check an email, then I felt like I couldn't move. He's jumped down now though, so I need to get on with my chores again


----------



## LJC675

Mummy iz packing clothes now. I iz helping wiv that too


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Now I know my slaves use this thing called FaceTime, so I'm going to have a go at it:Cat"
Thought Jiggs


----------



## ChaosCat

As I'm on a holiday to Dublin my elder son drops in a couple of times every day to look after the piratesses.
This is what he found there this afternoon:


















Annie must have caught the magpie and brought it in through the flap. While playing chase they knocked the photo off the wall.

Nobody is injured luckily. The magpie found its way outside with a little help from Sören.
But I still wonder how a comparatively small and very skinny cat like Annie could catch a magpie!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> As I'm on a holiday to Dublin my elder son drops in a couple of times every day to look after the piratesses.
> This is what he found there this afternoon:
> View attachment 400971
> 
> 
> View attachment 400970
> 
> 
> Annie must have caught the magpie and brought it in through the flap. While playing chase they knocked the photo off the wall.
> 
> Nobody is injured luckily. The magpie found its way outside with a little help from Sören.
> But I still wonder how a comparatively small and very skinny cat like Annie could catch a magpie!


Annie held the catflap open and invited Mr Magpie in for tea


----------



## Willow_Warren

ChaosCat said:


> But I still wonder how a comparatively small and very skinny cat like Annie could catch a magpie!


With skill... or luck


----------



## Willow_Warren

Had a different visitor to the garden this evening, I have seen it sporadically over the years here (well I think it's the same cat don't always get a god look), last saw it last summer. Feel quite sad as it's fur doesn't look in good condition, you can see this partly on the photo but when it stood up it was worse some areas looked quite matted 








Lola want to say hello but then just sat at the other end of the shed









Not really great photos.

Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Had a different visitor to the garden this evening, I have seen it sporadically over the years here (well I think it's the sand cat don't always get a god look), last saw it last summer. Feel quite sad as it's fur doesn't look in good condition, you can see this partly on the photo but when it stood up it was worse some areas looked quite matted
> View attachment 400979
> 
> Lola want to say hello but then just sat at the other end of the shed
> View attachment 400980
> 
> 
> Not really great photos.
> 
> Hannah


Poor visitor!


----------



## Willow_Warren

ChaosCat said:


> Poor visitor!


I know I feel quite sad, got a closer look than before and she has a sweet face. Will keep an eye out for him/her and maybe contact local rescue. If it's a stray it's been a stray for a long time, if it's owned it's not being cared for properly.  (Which is staring the obvious)


----------



## Cully

lea247 said:


> Arthur sat in his little spot in my mum's airing cupboard. Yep, that old bath mat is there just for him to sit on!
> 
> View attachment 400878
> 
> 
> Now if none of you could tell my mum there's pictures of her airing cupboard on the internet, that'd be great! :Hilarious


Couldn't spot him at first. IMO every airing cupboard should have a cat


----------



## Psygon

Just over a week to go !

Waffles this evening.


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Just over a week to go !
> 
> Waffles this evening.
> 
> View attachment 400994
> View attachment 400995
> View attachment 400996


Aw, she's such a little beauty!


----------



## Oneinamillion

Kitten Invader! Here is the little female (From next door!) that has taken a shine to Jiggs! So much so she is following him in!!


----------



## SbanR

Oneinamillion said:


> Kitten Invader! Here is the little female (From next door!) that has taken a shine to Jiggs! So much so she is following him in!!
> View attachment 401002


She's very pretty


----------



## ChaosCat

Oneinamillion said:


> Kitten Invader! Here is the little female (From next door!) that has taken a shine to Jiggs! So much so she is following him in!!
> View attachment 401002


Jiggs has found himself a lovely little friend!


----------



## Cully

Oneinamillion said:


> Kitten Invader! Here is the little female (From next door!) that has taken a shine to Jiggs! So much so she is following him in!!
> View attachment 401002


She's gorgeous. She'll be quite safe with gentleman Jiggs


----------



## SbanR

Good morning from Jessie









And sneaking in yesterday's which I forgot to post. Resting between the catnip


----------



## Charity

Bunty: "I promise you I did not lay these this morning"


----------



## ewelsh

LJC675 said:


> I iz packed and ready to come camping viw you this weekend:
> View attachment 400912


We're you off @LJC675 have a lovely time



ChaosCat said:


> As I'm on a holiday to Dublin my elder son drops in a couple of times every day to look after the piratesses.
> This is what he found there this afternoon:
> View attachment 400971
> 
> 
> View attachment 400970
> 
> 
> Annie must have caught the magpie and brought it in through the flap. While playing chase they knocked the photo off the wall.
> 
> Nobody is injured luckily. The magpie found its way outside with a little help from Sören.
> But I still wonder how a comparatively small and very skinny cat like Annie could catch a magpie!


Good grief, Annie is so small, she couldn't catch a magpie and magpies are rather big! ! I'd love to know the truth behind this. Glad no one is hurt apart from your photo frame! Enjoy your hols



Willow_Warren said:


> Had a different visitor to the garden this evening, I have seen it sporadically over the years here (well I think it's the same cat don't always get a god look), last saw it last summer. Feel quite sad as it's fur doesn't look in good condition, you can see this partly on the photo but when it stood up it was worse some areas looked quite matted
> View attachment 400979
> 
> Lola want to say hello but then just sat at the other end of the shed
> View attachment 400980
> 
> 
> Not really great photos.
> 
> Hannah


Awwwww poor thing, can you try entice her out more, she must be sweet because Lola doesn't mind.



Psygon said:


> Just over a week to go !
> 
> Waffles this evening.
> 
> View attachment 400994
> View attachment 400995
> View attachment 400996


Oh Waffles you are just absolutely beautiful, those big blue eyes xx



Oneinamillion said:


> Kitten Invader! Here is the little female (From next door!) that has taken a shine to Jiggs! So much so she is following him in!!
> View attachment 401002


Oh so sweet, does Mr Jiggs need a little sister?



SbanR said:


> Good morning from Jessie
> 
> View attachment 401035
> 
> And sneaking in yesterday's which I forgot to post. Resting between the catnip
> View attachment 401036


Morning beautiful Jessie x



Charity said:


> Bunty: "I promise you I did not lay these this morning"
> 
> View attachment 401048


Don't worry Bunty, you mum will find a home for them


----------



## Psygon

That look of absolute innocence that accompanies the sofa thief manoeuvre


----------



## Tawny75

Bank holidays are just the time for lazing...


----------



## lillytheunicorn

Guardian of the shower


----------



## ChaosCat

Back home to my girls! No more magpies in here, luckily.


----------



## Psygon

We've been in the catio all day. We've not really been in the catio much since the incident a few weeks ago, so it was great to see happy relaxed tonks. Even when the neighbour's cat showed up there was no stress or anxiety from anyone.

Monkey CK:










Poser Ted










Jammy










Posing CK










Jammy









Darcy



















Ted









watching the neighbours cats










And CK


----------



## Psygon

Our new arrival is very much part of the family now. They even race on the cat wheel :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Toppy, you are a handsome devil. I do need to sniff that fluffy belly...


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Toppy, you are a handsome devil. I do need to sniff that fluffy belly...


There I was thinking you could smell these things from a couple of hundred miles away! :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Looking at insects while I do some weeding

















Exhausted after a tough day sleeping in the sun


----------



## Mrs Funkin

lea247 said:


> There I was thinking you could smell these things from a couple of hundred miles away! :Hilarious


Well, obviously I can, I would just like to get my nose in there, you know. Don't you think Toppy should smell like those brandy snap curls? Lovely


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, obviously I can, I would just like to get my nose in there, you know. Don't you think Toppy should smell like those brandy snap curls? Lovely


Ohhhh..... brandy snaps........ rool


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> View attachment 401138


Oh Toppy that tummy needs lots of kisses :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, obviously I can, I would just like to get my nose in there, you know. Don't you think Toppy should smell like those brandy snap curls? Lovely


:Hilarious:Hilarious Mrs F you do make me laugh :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

The days in Dublin were lovely but coming home to these two is lovelier.


----------



## ChaosCat

@Mrs Funkin 
Documented a rare occurrence for you: a Bonny loaf


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Bonny! A loafing Bonny! You always are delicious (me, tabby biased, never!) but in a loaf too, you make me  thanks @ChaosCat  I think I just love how they bend their little arms in.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, obviously I can, I would just like to get my nose in there, you know. Don't you think Toppy should smell like those brandy snap curls? Lovely


Believe me, you wouldn't want to when he's been rolling around in his toilet area in the garden :Yuck:Yuck


----------



## Charity

They are both being a little naughty this morning but we're currently having a quiet moment.  They could go out in the cat pen but as soon as I open the front room window, they are there.


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Looking at insects while I do some weeding
> 
> View attachment 401155
> View attachment 401156
> 
> 
> Exhausted after a tough day sleeping in the sun
> View attachment 401157
> View attachment 401158
> View attachment 401159


Ollie you are so handsome, must have been very hard work sleeping, insect watching 

I love that first photo of Ollie @SbanR


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> They are both being a little naughty this morning but we're currently having a quiet moment.  They could go out in the cat pen but as soon as I open the front room window, they are there.
> 
> View attachment 401183


Toppy & Bunty being naughty! Nope I don't believe a single word :Happy


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Toppy & Bunty being naughty! Nope I don't believe a single word :Happy


Honestly, do you know a cat who isn't?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> @Mrs Funkin
> Documented a rare occurrence for you: a Bonny loaf
> View attachment 401177
> View attachment 401178


I've never really noticed before just how kittenish Bonny is. Is she a tiny cat? Just thinking she doesn't look any bigger than Misty but could just be the angle.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I've never really noticed before just how kittenish Bonny is. Is she a tiny cat? Just thinking she doesn't look any bigger than Misty but could just be the angle.


She is definitely not a big cat and rather thin also. Their mum is feral and was trapped just the day before giving birth, so I suppose they weren't too well fed while in the womb. Annie is a little bigger and a lot more muscular but still rather a small cat. Being two years old they should have reached their adult size by now.


----------



## Shrike

Mustache has been on the scene a bit recently - its like he's remembered he loves Brooke, unfortunately for him Brooke remembers she mearly tolerates him!








"If I lay here long enough, she's bound to come past!"








"Oooh - it's Brooke's Slave - he tells me off for eating Brooke's food - I only eat the stuff she leaves, so unfair!"


----------



## ChaosCat

Shrike said:


> Mustache has been on the scene a bit recently - its like he's remembered he loves Brooke, unfortunately for him Brooke remembers she mearly tolerates him!
> View attachment 401203
> 
> "If I lay here long enough, she's bound to come past!"
> View attachment 401204
> 
> "Oooh - it's Brooke's Slave - he tells me off for eating Brooke's food - I only eat the stuff she leaves, so unfair!"


Unrequited love, sigh


----------



## Smuge

My special floof 2 years ago today: .one of the first pics that I ever saw of her


----------



## ChaosCat

Smuge said:


> My special floof 2 years ago today: .one of the first pics that I ever saw of her
> 
> View attachment 401220


Happy birthday, gorgeous Tali!


----------



## Willow_Warren

No morning cuddles with Lola today as the sunshine outside was just too inviting.

I'm really not sure how comfortable it can be sat in the rabbit run, but it's one of her favour places.



















Hannah


----------



## Smuge

ChaosCat said:


> Happy birthday, gorgeous Tali!


It's not her birthday, it just came up as a memory on Facebook. I love that picture


----------



## ChaosCat

Smuge said:


> It's not her birthday, it just came up as a memory on Facebook. I love that picture


Oh, sorry, was a bit thick. Having a blonde moment.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> She is definitely not a big cat and rather thin also. Their mum is feral and was trapped just the day before giving birth, so I suppose they weren't too well fed while in the womb. Annie is a little bigger and a lot more muscular but still rather a small cat. Being two years old they should have reached their adult size by now.


Tiny but oh so sweet. I worry about Misty sometimes but the vet isn't concerned at her 3.6 kg weight.


----------



## Shrike

Hot and sunny - just the right sort of day to be out in the garden supervising your slave!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother is this all for me? Is this what human daddy has been doing? I'm just checking out the workmanship..."


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother is this all for me? Is this what human daddy has been doing? I'm just checking out the workmanship..."
> 
> View attachment 401292


And did he do a good job, Oscar?


----------



## Joy84

York meet attendees, have you tried the Z/D food yet?
It's a yes from Phoebe, she was so desperate for it that she had some straight from the tupperware box (if you look closely you'll see it's in her bowl, waiting for her, too) :Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

So this morning we have "Imposter" sleeping on the sofa (I've seen him wearing two different collars in the last week so I'm assuming he has an owner, but he's been in my garden from 5-9pm (at least) yesterday and he's been here since before 7am (when I got up) this morning, he kept trying to get in the house yesterday, his desperation and crying was just upsetting). I've not seen him as much in the last couple of weeks. Him and Lola did have some confrontations yesterday, which was mainly because he kept following her.










And Lola on the bunny run, looking delectable (she was doing a loaf with a paw curled around each side wood, but I missed the photo opportunity for that).



















Lola was also playing great attention to what the neighbours were doing to other side of the hedge









Hannah


----------



## Cully

Oh, perhaps just looking for a bit of company.
I wonder if the owners are at all concerned where he is for such a long time?! Personally, I'd be worried sick if Misty didn't ' check in' every hour or so as she always does.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@ChaosCat yep, pretty awesome work from human daddy and his daddy 










"Oh human mother, it's quite hot over there so if you could hurry and sort out the garden umbrella please...in the meantime I shall hang out here"


----------



## Charity

That looks lovely, well done Mr Funkin.

We're relaxing in the cat pen. First it was just Toppy taking a nap, then Her Ladyship came along.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @ChaosCat yep, pretty awesome work from human daddy and his daddy
> 
> View attachment 401331
> 
> 
> "Oh human mother, it's quite hot over there so if you could hurry and sort out the garden umbrella please...in the meantime I shall hang out here"
> 
> View attachment 401332


Perfect! Hope the summer will be a lovely one for you to make the most of it!


----------



## SbanR

After some sparrows on the other side









Wasn't interested anyway








There's something more interesting on the horizon


----------



## Shrike

Came home to an encounter with white chin. Brooke seems to be getting used to him coming around. Can you spot who is occupying the catmint at the top of the picture?








Yes - Moustache! He even tolerated me entering the garden! Soon cleared off though.








A bit later Moustache came back to see his beau. But cleared off again as white chin also came back - can you spot him just peeping out from behind the black drainpipe on the left?








"Clear off Moustache - I'll look after Brooke now, he he!"
I then came out to reassure Brooke - white chin went up the garden:
















Brooke went up to keep an eye on him - and did a nice Meerkat too!

What is weird is a few minutes later I popped round to the neighbours to feed Pepper and Jaffa as their slaves are away, and white chin turned up there too! But it was like he totally didn't recognise me as he let me stroke him. He did try to get in to nick Pepper's tea though, so I had to shoo him off.


----------



## ChaosCat

I didn't live up to expectations. :Sour


----------



## Shrike

That is one disappointed cat! What did you not do, @ChaosCat ?


----------



## ChaosCat

Shrike said:


> That is one disappointed cat! What did you not do, @ChaosCat ?


If only I knew!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear Annie, you do look rather disgruntled.


----------



## Charity

Did you forget to get her an Easter Egg?


----------



## Smuge

I would love to say we didn't get Tali stuck inside our bed and that we didn't have to spend ten mins trying to lure her out with treats but sadly that would be a lie


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Tali! I hope you aren’t too upset after your experience. It’s like being a caver!


----------



## LeArthur

Sunny warm air smells good!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No no, @lea247 - Arthur has just caught a whiff of his Battenburgyness and has decided it's the best smell ever


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> No no, @lea247 - Arthur has just caught a whiff of his Battenburgyness and has decided it's the best smell ever


Sorry, how silly of me to think otherwise! :Hilarious


----------



## Smuge

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Tali! I hope you aren't too upset after your experience. It's like being a caver!


Oh she was happy as Larry. Just refused to come out and was aware we couldnt reach her when she was at the far end of the bed


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Oh she was happy as Larry. Just refused to come out and was aware we couldnt reach her when she was at the far end of the bed


Not even for HAM???!!!!


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> I would love to say we didn't get Tali stuck inside our bed and that we didn't have to spend ten mins trying to lure her out with treats but sadly that would be a lie
> 
> View attachment 401401


Very clever Tali, that' Bunty's very favourite hidey hole where she knows we can't get her, sometimes she spends nearly all day there. I even provided a blanket for her.


----------



## Jesthar

I think Charlie-girl is dreaming about becoming a show jumper!


----------



## Charity

I think the neighbourhood cats are either coming home from an Easter party last night or having an early conference meeting this morning. Bunty and Toppy didn't know where to look first thing when I opened their window this morning, there were six cats in view. 









Two brothers who live opposite, not friends of mine as they keep digging up my garden and doing their business in it














My next door neighbour's cat, we like him (well I do, not sure about Bunty and Toppy)








The new kid on the block, not seen before, but think he/she lives opposite








plus a Bunty look alike who lives right down the other end of the road and a black cat who lives opposite in the same house as the new kid.

That's quite enough cats for one day!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Toppy and Bunty I didn’t think you two were curtain twitchers :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Smuge

Ash and Garfield were thrilled about staying up until 3am so we could watch the new episode of Game of Thrones


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother there's a big fat pigeon in our cherry tree, shall I eat him or scare him off? *meep* "


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 401385
> 
> I didn't live up to expectations. :Sour


Oh Annie, you do make me laugh. I shall now always think of you as Miss Grumpy Knickers!!


----------



## Cully

Couldn't resist this @Mrs Funkin , it reminds me so much of a certain someone


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, he really does  Imagine that as an Easter pressie!


----------



## Shrike

An Easter Kitty! So much nicer than a Bunny!


----------



## ChaosCat

The blue mice are flying low today.


----------



## SbanR

Something fascinating rustling in the hedge late last night. Attracted both the cats like a strong magnet








Ollie climbed the ivy and tried to get into the hedge. I had to keep a tight hold on the lead


----------



## ewelsh

Smuge said:


> Ash and Garfield were thrilled about staying up until 3am so we could watch the new episode of Game of Thrones
> View attachment 401473


Hello Ash & Garfield, well did you enjoy Game of thrones? It's going to all kick off next week isn't it


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Something fascinating rustling in the hedge late last night. Attracted both the cats like a strong magnet
> View attachment 401530
> 
> Ollie climbed the ivy and tried to get into the hedge. I had to keep a tight hold on the lead
> View attachment 401531


What was in the hedge Ollie?


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> What was in the hedge Ollie?


He wasn't given a chance to track it down Ewelsh. But he found feathers this morning which weren't there yesterday. It was in his playground, not my garden


----------



## immum

Milo acting like a baby...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, has human daddy really made me a bench to sit on from his very favourite windsurfing board that broke over the winter? I think it's coooool"


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, has human daddy really made me a bench to sit on from his very favourite windsurfing board that broke over the winter? I think it's coooool"
> 
> View attachment 401600


You are a lucky fellow! The piratesses love smooth surfaces so they are really envious.


----------



## jasperthecat

We got back from Ollie's first trip to the caravan the other day which he absolutely loved.... unfortunately he pinched some of Jasper's favourite spots which didn't go down too well but that's another story

Anyway yesterday Ollie decided to help me with some guitar fret leveling I was undertaking on one of my guitars and even got involved by pointing to the tools I should be using!

" I recommend you use this hex tool next"


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, has human daddy really made me a bench to sit on from his very favourite windsurfing board that broke over the winter? I think it's coooool"
> 
> View attachment 401600


Now Mrs F, you or is it Mr F are very good at putting pics together, so you must create one of Oscar surfing.


----------



## Charity

Despite having their own dedicated cat loo outside, Bunty has decided she prefers this. This pot is waiting for planting with summer bedding. First time I've caught her at it but OH says he noticed someone had been digging in it the other day. Little minx.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Despite having their own dedicated cat loo outside, Bunty has decided she prefers this. This pot is waiting for planting with summer bedding. First time I've caught her at it but OH says he noticed someone had been digging in it the other day. Little minx.
> 
> View attachment 401628


Nothing like being caught red handed. Misty did this in a neighbours planter but fortunately he LOVES cats and laughed at her. She doesnt go anywhere else outside, or at least, not to my knowledge.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Despite having their own dedicated cat loo outside, Bunty has decided she prefers this. This pot is waiting for planting with summer bedding. First time I've caught her at it but OH says he noticed someone had been digging in it the other day. Little minx.
> 
> View attachment 401628


That's Bunty's dedicated outside litter tray


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> That's Bunty's dedicated outside litter tray


Yep, seems like it. Better than digging up my flower beds I grant you.


----------



## ChaosCat

Posing Bonny


----------



## Charity




----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> View attachment 401656


I'd definitely regard that sign!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> View attachment 401656


Oh Mr T you're looking very handsome there :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Posing Bonny
> View attachment 401652
> View attachment 401653
> View attachment 401654


I love the little tear drop on her nose.


----------



## ChaosCat

Sorry, can't cook dinner or do anything useful. Oh yes, I'm being useful as a cat bed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Despite having their own dedicated cat loo outside, Bunty has decided she prefers this. This pot is waiting for planting with summer bedding. First time I've caught her at it but OH says he noticed someone had been digging in it the other day. Little minx.
> 
> View attachment 401628


Oscar loves my large planter containing wall flowers...he discovered it a few weeks ago (and we found a poop in there earlier too). He has the planter for poop and the "tree stump removed" sawdust area that he is enjoying for a wee at the moment. Bless your little free spirit


----------



## LJC675

A Suter loaf (well nearly, legs not quite under) for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Suter, could you ask your human mum to give you a little forehead kiss from me, please? You just look too delicious for words. Thanks @LJC675 - her little white muzzle is so beautiful.


----------



## AshJack

Well at least.. I can still breath in between all the snoring ..!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, what do you mean I barely fit? Human daddy said it was perfect! It's all he gave me to sleep in whilst you were out at work..."










(Please excuse the state of the skirting boards! Original 30s skirtings are hideous to paint and I need to build up the energy to tackle them!)


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Well, that's another fine mess you got me into!" Thought Jiggs


----------



## SbanR

He was back at that hedge tonight


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> He was back at that hedge tonight
> 
> View attachment 401695


Hopefully no feathers this time


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Hopefully no feathers this time


Oh no, the feathers weren't his responsibility. That was a bird strike up in the cemetery area


----------



## AshJack

‘It’s my turn today’, says Molly, kneading my face and neck, ‘Now hold still, this won’t hurt a bit..!!’


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, it's just too toastie in the conservatory, so I'm coming for a little chill out in the cool lounge. Plus I get to have a big streeeeeetch and show off my handsome markings."


----------



## jasperthecat

Can't a fella take a shower without being followed by the cat KGB?

Popped into the en suite for a quick shower this afternoon and someone who shall remain nameless had pushed open the un-closed door and allowed Ollie who's growing at an alarming rate, to come in and wait while I dried off.
Jasper has always waited outside the door while we shower and Ollie it seems is following suit!


----------



## Sнarкy

jasperthecat said:


> Can't a fella take a shower without being followed by the cat KGB?
> 
> Popped into the en suite for a quick shower this afternoon and someone who shall remain nameless had pushed open the un-closed door and allowed Ollie who's growing at an alarming rate, to come in and wait while I dried off.
> Jasper has always waited outside the door while we shower and Ollie it seems is following suit!


At least they're not following you into the shower itself


----------



## jasperthecat

Sнarкy said:


> At least they're not following you into the shower itself


Ha...as soon as I get out, if Ollies gets the chance he's in there licking up the water drops from the shower tray...he always comes out with wet feet and a wet bum when he sits down in there which doesn't seem to bother him so I wouldn't put it past him one day to go in when the shower is running.


----------



## slartibartfast

Ash and Mystique worshipping the sun together


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Neighbour's cat playing with a mouse in my back garden. He just keeps catching it and letting it go the cruel little kitty!


----------



## SuboJvR

And... STRETCH!!!


----------



## Cully

I think she fell asleep mid wash, by the look of her.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Life move pretty fast, if you don't stop and look around once in a while, you might miss it!" Thought Jiggs while wondering what he is going to do tomorrow on his day off!


----------



## ChaosCat

A shoe lace can be so much fun!


----------



## Willow_Warren

So the weather is nothing like last weekend, it's windy and damp (I do hope the storm Hannah hasn't caused anyone problems or damage though).

Silver cloud and all... morning kitty cuddles 


















Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin

WW your storm namesake is causing it to be rather interesting down here this morning...! I have to go to parkrun in a few minutes too...

In the meantime, I'm resting with our boy - I do love a kitty arm 

"Oh human mother, look how looooooooooong my leggies are! I'm tall just like human daddy you know"


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> A shoe lace can be so much fun!
> View attachment 401946
> 
> 
> View attachment 401947
> 
> 
> View attachment 401948
> 
> 
> View attachment 401945


Lol, nothing that dangles is safe here, especially my ear buds. I can't count how many pairs I've had to replace in the last 3 years


----------



## Charity

He wants to go out in the stormy weather and I've said no, so I get a raspberry


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Lol, nothing that dangles is safe here, especially my ear buds. I can't count how many pairs I've had to replace in the last 3 years


No slits in the lobes yet?


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> He wants to go out in the stormy weather and I've said no, so I get a raspberry
> 
> View attachment 401955


That's a brilliant photo!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity Oscar went out in the wind this morning, did NOT like the wind up his tail and came absolutely bombing across the lawn, in the cat flap at a speed I've never seen him attempt before and he was literally shaking like a leaf. I couldn't see any reason for it except the wind, no cats/seagulls/magpies...poor little man. He let me kiss him all over though, which was nice  So good call to not let Toppy out in these winds!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Charity Oscar went out in the wind this morning, did NOT like the wind up his tail and came absolutely bombing across the lawn, in the cat flap at a speed I've never seen him attempt before and he was literally shaking like a leaf. I couldn't see any reason for it except the wind, no cats/seagulls/magpies...poor little man. He let me kiss him all over though, which was nice  So good call to not let Toppy out in these winds!


He was blown in through the flap!


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie checking my shopping and then needing a rest because responsibility is tiring.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> No slits in the lobes yet?


Not earrings, headset cables :Headphone. i would definitely have no lobes left intact if it was dangly earrings :Inpain!!!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> He wants to go out in the stormy weather and I've said no, so I get a raspberry
> 
> View attachment 401955


And  to you too young Toppy!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Charity Oscar went out in the wind this morning, did NOT like the wind up his tail and came absolutely bombing across the lawn, in the cat flap at a speed I've never seen him attempt before and he was literally shaking like a leaf. I couldn't see any reason for it except the wind, no cats/seagulls/magpies...poor little man. He let me kiss him all over though, which was nice  So good call to not let Toppy out in these winds!


Ollie wanted to go out but didn't like the strong winds. So we stayed in the back garden which is more sheltered and he hunkered down in the Forget Me Nots. He was even able to chase an industrious bumblebee


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Charity Oscar went out in the wind this morning, did NOT like the wind up his tail and came absolutely bombing across the lawn, in the cat flap at a speed I've never seen him attempt before and he was literally shaking like a leaf. I couldn't see any reason for it except the wind, no cats/seagulls/magpies...poor little man. He let me kiss him all over though, which was nice  So good call to not let Toppy out in these winds!


Bunty and Toppy did exactly the same when they first went out to the loo this morning, came rushing back at top speed. Bunty zooms through the catflap without touching the sides whereas Toppy being a bit more chunky rarely attempts the catflap so he has to wait for one of us to let him in. His obsession with the cats next door though prompts him to want to go out again minutes later.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I love my box. It's the best box in all the world. It's the most comfy under the window sill, all snuggled in the shade of the conservatory. Oh I love my box, I'm sure it cost you heaps!"


----------



## Charity

Perfect fit Oscar


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I love my box. It's the best box in all the world. It's the most comfy under the window sill, all snuggled in the shade of the conservatory. Oh I love my box, I'm sure it cost you heaps!"
> 
> View attachment 401972





Charity said:


> Perfect fit Oscar


Human mother had it made in exactly the right size for her lovely boy.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie loves this place- by the window, above the radiator, cosy and narrow due to the window and the bench.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It’s lucky you’re so slender, Annie!


----------



## SbanR

Ollie wasn't sure of the wind this morning but after several forays outside he doesn't mind the wind up his bum


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie loves this place- by the window, above the radiator, cosy and narrow due to the window and the bench.
> View attachment 401982
> 
> 
> View attachment 401984
> 
> 
> View attachment 401983


Absolutely made to measure lol.


----------



## Sнarкy

Mysti inspecting the new toys.


----------



## LeArthur

I finished making a dress last weekend (with the corduroy fabric I bought from York!). I asked Mr Lea to take some pictures for me and Arthur wanted in on the action.










I absolutely love this photo, it looks like Arthur's smiling! :Joyful

And yes, I am breaking the rules! This was taken last weekend


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sod the rules! Just look at Arthur’s little face  :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

lea247 said:


> I finished making a dress last weekend (with the corduroy fabric I bought from York!). I asked Mr Lea to take some pictures for me and Arthur wanted in on the action.
> 
> View attachment 402028
> 
> 
> I absolutely love this photo, it looks like Arthur's smiling! :Joyful
> 
> And yes, I am breaking the rules! This was taken last weekend


He looks so proud- like he made that dress for you.


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> I finished making a dress last weekend (with the corduroy fabric I bought from York!). I asked Mr Lea to take some pictures for me and Arthur wanted in on the action.
> 
> View attachment 402028
> 
> 
> I absolutely love this photo, it looks like Arthur's smiling! :Joyful
> 
> And yes, I am breaking the rules! This was taken last weekend


Aww Arthur that's a lovely smile, you are too adorable :Kiss


----------



## Charity

Bunty's been outside for a while and she's missed her lunch....oh dear! 










Toppy's had his lunch and is now having his siesta


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> Bunty's been outside for a while and she's missed her lunch....oh dear!
> 
> View attachment 402056


She doesn't look too impressed with having mussed her lunch... :Facepalm :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

Keeping the tonks occupied while we wait for 6pm to arrive :-D


----------



## Psygon

A while ago I won a coveted cat chat pink pen. Today that pen came in super handy to space out some pictures for Waffles' safe room :-D

Pic on end will be filled once I have some time to capture her eyes :-D


----------



## Willow_Warren

Psygon said:


> A while ago I won a coveted cat chat pink pen. Today that pen came in super handy to space out some pictures for Waffles' safe room :-D
> 
> Pic on end will be filled once I have some time to capture her eyes :-D
> 
> View attachment 402073


Beautiful!


----------



## Jaf

Jackie, Geri and Choccy having a nice lie down. Zzzz


----------



## ChaosCat

little poser


----------



## SbanR

Looking cute


----------



## Cully

Makes me want to tickle that scrummy tummy lol.


----------



## AshJack

‘Gotta move quick while ‘the cleaner’ is away I’ll have a dirt bath in the neighbours garden’ says Dolly.


----------



## Cully

AshJack said:


> 'Gotta move quick while 'the cleaner' is away I'll have a dirt bath in the neighbours garden' says Dolly.


Good job cats are self cleaning.


----------



## Sнarкy

A nice nap spot in the afternoon sun.


----------



## TriTri

I took my friend's cat "Bono" a homemade catnip mouse yesterday (and a bouncy ball and ping pong ball) but he wouldn't keep still for a photo. 
Meet lovely Bono..


----------



## TriTri

Meet Jadie, my best friend's 14 year old lovely natured black cat, who moved house yesterday. I was pleased to see a photo of him there with two knackered old catnip mice I made him, they look very well battered & bitten etc... Jadie looks as though he approves of his new home.


----------



## TriTri

Princess Tessy-Two-Shoes hasn't been well this last week, but back on her Doxycycline antibiotics this morning, and with some warm sunshine, she was back to sunbathing and chomping on the catnip. Naughty Max's weeing in the catnip planter to put her off, hasn't worked . :Vomit


----------



## TriTri

And my lovely Naughty Max earlier today, like butter wouldn't melt  ... planning his next move.


----------



## AshJack

Lol amen!! came back in all ***** and span, the mud bath obviously worked wonders.


----------



## TriTri

AshJack said:


> Lol amen!! came back in all ***** and span, the mud bath obviously worked wonders.


Does Dolly look "all-white" (all right) now? 
I think Dolly enjoyed that.


----------



## TriTri

And Naughty Max has just bought in yet another live gift. 'Have managed to get Mr Vole out in one piece, after MUCH trouble, whilst Max just sat and watched :Banghead


----------



## Jesthar

Tonight's theatrical entertainment at Magnificat Manor: Puss In Boots


----------



## Cully

@TriTri , you have been busy!
Lovely to meet Bono and Jadie and see they are fans of Mr Mousey. Moo still gets a lot of pleasure from hers although it's rather well chewed with love now lol.
Sorry Tessy has been feeling off colour and glad she is a bit better now. Although sticking her nose in Max's pee couldn't help. Might clear your sinuses though. Phew!
Oh poor vole. Glad you managed to rescue him. Naughty Max, at least he didn't hurt it, and he could have bought in something a lot less cute :Jawdrop.


----------



## Soozi

If you haven't got a best friend an old mop will do!  This old patio mop was out to be thrown away but has to stay now! It's saffys best mate!


----------



## ChaosCat

Window wide open- thanks to Flat Cat Window Netting


----------



## Cully

Soozi said:


> If you haven't got a best friend an old mop will do!  This old patio mop was out to be thrown away but has to stay now! It's saffys best mate!
> View attachment 402269


Bless lol. Love the signature Sooz, I only just saw it as it doesnt show on my phone, only on laptop.


----------



## Soozi

Cully said:


> Bless lol. Love the signature Sooz, I only just saw it as it doesnt show on my phone, only on laptop.


Thanks Hun! Charity made the signature and I love it! ❤xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Enjoying a quiet evening.


----------



## ChaosCat

Snooze


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> @TriTri , you have been busy!
> Lovely to meet Bono and Jadie and see they are fans of Mr Mousey. Moo still gets a lot of pleasure from hers although it's rather well chewed with love now lol.
> Sorry Tessy has been feeling off colour and glad she is a bit better now. Although sticking her nose in Max's pee couldn't help. Might clear your sinuses though. Phew!
> Oh poor vole. Glad you managed to rescue him. Naughty Max, at least he didn't hurt it, and he could have bought in something a lot less cute :Jawdrop.


Aww thanks! Yes, 'could have been a less cute live gift (again). 
I'm pleased Moo still likes her mouse, I will add her to my waiting list for a new mouse. I'll warn you when it's on it's way in the post, as I seem to remember Moo helping herself and trying to unwrap the last delivery by herself, bless her!


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Aww thanks! Yes, 'could have been a less cute live gift (again).
> I'm pleased Moo still likes her mouse, I will add her to my waiting list for a new mouse. I'll warn you when it's on it's way in the post, as I seem to remember Moo helping herself and trying to unwrap the last delivery by herself, bless her!


Ooh, you're making more! Could I be cheeky and ask for a really long tail? The longer the tail on her toys, the more she loves them. She grabs the tails and flings them around the room. 
Once she held it between her front paws and danced all the length of the hall on her back legs. So funny. And where was my camera when I needed it.........!
Hope Tessy is much better now and Max hasn't brought any more unwanted gifts for you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! Not just Oscar then....was it the extra-long-tailed QOTN mousie that started it?


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha! Not just Oscar then....was it the extra-long-tailed QOTN mousie that started it?


I line all her toys with tails up high and she runs along pulling them down one by one until she has killed them all .


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Ooh, you're making more! Could I be cheeky and ask for a really long tail? The longer the tail on her toys, the more she loves them. She grabs the tails and flings them around the room.
> Once she held it between her front paws and danced all the length of the hall on her back legs. So funny. And where was my camera when I needed it.........!
> Hope Tessy is much better now and Max hasn't brought any more unwanted gifts for you.


I have nightmares about the one I made Ollie with the extra long tail! I worry it could get caught around a cats neck! I couldn't sleep for worrying and I couldn't afford to be sued with my vet bills .
Unless you can say 100% Moo will have 100% supervision with her (locked away when not in use) extra long tailed mouse, as a waiver clause(!) / claws? Then no. If you sign here for the above t&c's you can name your tail size? Does that sound fair?


----------



## LeArthur

Battenburg loaf!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG Arthur! I've had a really **** day - that has made me smile, thank you @lea247 xx


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG Arthur! I've had a really **** day - that has made me smile, thank you @lea247 xx


Aww, sorry to hear you've not had a good day! But I'm pleased Arthur can be of some assistance :Cat


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> I have nightmares about the one I made Ollie with the extra long tail! I worry it could get caught around a cats neck! I couldn't sleep for worrying and I couldn't afford to be sued with my vet bills .
> Unless you can say 100% Moo will have 100% supervision with her (locked away when not in use) extra long tailed mouse, as a waiver clause(!) / claws? Then no. If you sign here for the above t&c's you can name your tail size? Does that sound fair?


I've just measured, and your Mr Mousey has a 6inch tail. Her very long tailed friend has a 20 inch tail. So how does about 14 inches sound? But I'll really leave it up to you. I don't want to cause lack of sleep.
She doesn't actually play with her toys unless I join in. I have to instigate play unless it's with a Kickeroos type toy, which she will choose by herself.


----------



## Cully

Oh dear @Mrs Funkin , nothing too upsetting I hope. Sounds like you need some Oscar love.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A funeral of a friend aged 52 (brain tumour) and a friend’s partner has died suddenly yesterday, aged only 37. Just hideous. I feel sick to my stomach for her. I can do nothing about either, I’m just so sad. Oscar is just meowing for food. He tried to steal my bacon earlier, then all I could think about for ages was his old family and maybe they gave him bacon and because I wouldn’t, he hates me. Totally irrational! Flipping Nora...


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> I have nightmares about the one I made Ollie with the extra long tail! I worry it could get caught around a cats neck! I couldn't sleep for worrying and I couldn't afford to be sued with my vet bills .
> Unless you can say 100% Moo will have 100% supervision with her (locked away when not in use) extra long tailed mouse, as a waiver clause(!) / claws? Then no. If you sign here for the above t&c's you can name your tail size? Does that sound fair?


Oh TT, you were worrying for nothing:Angelic. Ollie likes me to swing it by the tail for him, or pull it along


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> A funeral of a friend aged 52 (brain tumour) and a friend's partner has died suddenly yesterday, aged only 37. Just hideous. I feel sick to my stomach for her. I can do nothing about either, I'm just so sad. Oscar is just meowing for food. He tried to steal my bacon earlier, then all I could think about for ages was his old family and maybe they gave him bacon and because I wouldn't, he hates me. Totally irrational! Flipping Nora...


I'm sorry its been such a sorrowful day for you. Don't worry about Oscar, he's a very forgiving man. He'll have time to love you once he's had his Sheba


----------



## Soozi

Oh hun don’t think that! You’re under stress and sadness! Oscar will be happy with his Sheba. He will be fine he’s picking up on your stress. xxx


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> A funeral of a friend aged 52 (brain tumour) and a friend's partner has died suddenly yesterday, aged only 37. Just hideous. I feel sick to my stomach for her. I can do nothing about either, I'm just so sad. Oscar is just meowing for food. He tried to steal my bacon earlier, then all I could think about for ages was his old family and maybe they gave him bacon and because I wouldn't, he hates me. Totally irrational! Flipping Nora...


Poor you, it never rains but it pours. A funeral, a death, and now you think Oscar hates you for not giving him a bacon butty. Tell him all the salt in it will raise his blood pressure!
These things happen and there's nothing we can do. The chap who lives above me died the other day. His mate found him in his chair where he'd been watching TV. I felt bad because I felt I should have known in some way. Heard a non existent noise! I couldn't have! 
Don't beat yourself up. You've had a rotten day. Tomorrow will be better. And Oscar loves you to bits for giving him a loving home and providing security for him. Worth much more than a BLT (although he wouldn't appreciate the tomato or lettuce).


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> A funeral of a friend aged 52 (brain tumour) and a friend's partner has died suddenly yesterday, aged only 37. Just hideous. I feel sick to my stomach for her. I can do nothing about either, I'm just so sad. Oscar is just meowing for food. He tried to steal my bacon earlier, then all I could think about for ages was his old family and maybe they gave him bacon and because I wouldn't, he hates me. Totally irrational! Flipping Nora...


On rotten days like these it's no wonder you feel low. But Oscar will soon help you feel better again.
Sorry you had such a bad time.


----------



## ChaosCat

One of our favourite toys is a felt ball made of Saffi's fur.
I love these action shots!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I miss seeing Saffi & Mojo  Great photos of you Annie, wow! She looks like she’s wearing pantaloons in the second shot.


----------



## Citruspips

Crunchie's favourite toy a Kong Beaver it looks scarily real after he's a chew.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Great action shots of Annie!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> One of our favourite toys is a felt ball made of Saffi's fur.
> I love these action shots!
> View attachment 402380
> 
> 
> View attachment 402381


Brilliant. Very stretchy


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny loves the homemade treats!


----------



## Cully

Sadly another missed photo opportunity this morning. Misty often sits on the window ledge glaring out at the birds. My bedside table is under the window ledge. My morning cuppa sits on the bedside table. I turned to pick up my 'lukewarm' mug and found 2 inches of black furry tail dangling in it attached to a totally oblivious cat .
Tea tasted ok!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Sadly another missed photo opportunity this morning. Misty often sits on the window ledge glaring out at the birds. My bedside table is under the window ledge. My morning cuppa sits on the bedside table. I turned to pick up my 'lukewarm' mug and found 2 inches of black furry tail dangling in it attached to a totally oblivious cat .
> Tea tasted ok!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Crazy cat lady if ever there was one!


----------



## LJC675

ChaosCat said:


> One of our favourite toys is a felt ball made of Saffi's fur.
> I love these action shots!
> View attachment 402380
> 
> 
> View attachment 402381


Excellent shots, I love it when they're stretching so hard, even with their feet.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> I've just measured, and your Mr Mousey has a 6inch tail. Her very long tailed friend has a 20 inch tail. So how does about 14 inches sound? But I'll really leave it up to you. I don't want to cause lack of sleep.
> She doesn't actually play with her toys unless I join in. I have to instigate play unless it's with a Kickeroos type toy, which she will choose by herself.


I will get Moo a mouse made up soon and pm you :Cat
A Manx mouse


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> I will get Moo a mouse made up soon and pm you :Cat
> A Manx mouse


I told her and she was thrilled until I explained what a Manx is :Jawdrop


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I told her and she was thrilled until I explained what a Manx is :Jawdrop


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Not willing to help with the chores today


----------



## LJC675

Charity said:


> Not willing to help with the chores today
> 
> View attachment 402485


They are just so cute, they make me go all gooey xx


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Not willing to help with the chores today
> 
> View attachment 402485


That is just so flippin' cute!!!!

Makes me want to get a friend for Arthur :Cat


----------



## Tawny75

Sev has become partial to watching the birds in the garden in his new favourite place of on top of the water butt.


----------



## Tawny75

Where as Lily prefers the top of the ferret cage.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> I told her and she was thrilled until I explained what a Manx is :Jawdrop


I wouldn't be that cruel.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Not willing to help with the chores today
> 
> View attachment 402485


Sooooooooo cute


----------



## TriTri

Tawny75 said:


> Where as Lily prefers the top of the ferret cage.
> 
> View attachment 402510


Wow pretty Lily has amazing whiskers! Mind she doesn't tickle the ferrets with them


----------



## TriTri

Tawny75 said:


> Sev has become partial to watching the birds in the garden in his new favourite place of on top of the water butt.
> 
> View attachment 402509


I never thought I'd hear me say this, but, your Sev has got a nice butt there 

Edit.....water butt


----------



## Tawny75

TriTri said:


> Wow pretty Lily has amazing whiskers! Mind she doesn't tickle the ferrets with them


They are amazing aren't they! She is not bothered by the ferrets at all, she stands and watches them but then sticks her tail high in the air and walks away....lol


----------



## Tawny75

TriTri said:


> I never thought I'd hear me say this, but, your Sev has got a nice butt there


Actually, I don't want you to be jealous but he has three...


----------



## TriTri

Tawny75 said:


> Actually, I don't want you to be jealous but he has three...


Well I don't do jealous, however, I would really, really like one. I'm pleased you are lucky enough to have three. In fact I would absolutely love a nice new butt


----------



## TriTri

Tawny75 said:


> They are amazing aren't they! She is not bothered by the ferrets at all, she stands and watches them but then sticks her tail high in the air and walks away....lol


I don't know much about ferrets, do they get along with cats ok? I'm guessing not(?). Isn't it lovely seeing cats stroll along with their tails up high? I remember when dear Elmo was sick, he would have bad days with his tail down . Also a neighbours cat lost his brother and would go looking for him, again with his tail down . 'So pleased Lily is a "tail up high" kind of cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Rainy evening, good company


----------



## AshJack

Hmm..Molly and Dolly.. doing something other than sleeping.. !!:Cat Made me think of @Squiff and kittens playfighting


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Rainy evening, good company
> View attachment 402524


Aw she looks so content. Nothing better is there?


----------



## LJC675

Itz poopy outside so I iz snuggling here, well I was all asleep till mummy started with the picture taking:


----------



## Charity

My Dad wants to play with me but I'm not bovvered










Me and my shadow


----------



## Psygon

It's a Waffles sandwich with Ted and CK


----------



## Psygon

LJC675 said:


> Itz poopy outside so I iz snuggling here, well I was all asleep till mummy started with the picture taking:
> View attachment 402571
> View attachment 402572


Great radiator bed! Where's that from?


----------



## Cully

It's a credit to you how they have learnt to accept each other so quickly. How are the other 2 with her now?


----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> It's a Waffles sandwich with Ted and CK
> 
> View attachment 402622


Oooh that's so cute.


----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> Great radiator bed! Where's that from?


Oh, I can't remember. It's really old. TBH it's a bit of a pain as it's a nightmare to get the cover off to clean, it's really difficult to get the cover off and then put it all together again. I keep thinking about changing it. Mind you K&S love it, It's only the cleaning that's a pain.


----------



## Soozi

Psygon said:


> It's a Waffles sandwich with Ted and CK
> 
> View attachment 402622


That is just gorgeous! ❤❤❤


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> It's a credit to you how they have learnt to accept each other so quickly. How are the other 2 with her now?


It still feels early days with the girls. But they will all engage in play together now, so I think we are close to a full breakthrough


----------



## Psygon

LJC675 said:


> Oh, I can't remember. It's really old. TBH it's a bit of a pain as it's a nightmare to get the cover off to clean, it's really difficult to get the cover off and then put it all together again. I keep thinking about changing it. Mind you K&S love it, It's only the cleaning that's a pain.


I might have a look around. It looks way more robust than what we have, and more suited to multiple tonks!


----------



## ChaosCat

On watch out duty


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I am just making my plans for world domination...please don't disturb me, it's very important you know! I do have to keep my tail under control under my paw though..."


----------



## Tawny75

Like Oscar above. Sev has decided that the best place on a bank holiday Saturday morning is the bed. The arc of Mr T's legs make an ideal grooming place.


----------



## LJC675

ChaosCat said:


> On watch out duty
> View attachment 402642


AW so cute, I bet Barney @BarneyBobCat would like those stairs


----------



## BarneyBobCat

LJC675 said:


> AW so cute, I bet Barney @BarneyBobCat would like those stairs


He definitely would, me not so much! I would have to astroturf them!!!! :Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> It's a Waffles sandwich with Ted and CK
> 
> View attachment 402622


she's got those two right where she wants them - clever girl Waffles


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> He definitely would, me not so much! I would have to astroturf them!!!! :Hilarious


A feature staircase


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## ChaosCat

Playing around with SloMo


----------



## SbanR

Bird watch


----------



## ChaosCat

Every single day!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Every single day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 402703


They're picking them up daily? Ugh, horrible things.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> They're picking them up daily? Ugh, horrible things.


My son suspects them of breeding them somewhere as they get treats every time I remove one.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Every single day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 402703


She is such a good girl keeping still for you
I like her little protest cries


----------



## Joy84

Cully said:


> Sadly another missed photo opportunity this morning. Misty often sits on the window ledge glaring out at the birds. My bedside table is under the window ledge. My morning cuppa sits on the bedside table. I turned to pick up my 'lukewarm' mug and found 2 inches of black furry tail dangling in it attached to a totally oblivious cat .
> Tea tasted ok!!


Never happened with tea here but Phoebe will often sit at the edge of the bath when I'm having a soak and dunk her tail without realising ...
Few days ago she slapped me in the face with wet tail as she decided to jump off the bath edge- aren't baths relaxing


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity




----------



## Psygon

Omg... This is the first time Darcy has snuggled with Waffles. Sooooo cute


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Omg... This is the first time Darcy has snuggled with Waffles. Sooooo cute
> 
> View attachment 402759


A comfy pile, lovely bedding for Waffles.


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Omg... This is the first time Darcy has snuggled with Waffles. Sooooo cute
> 
> View attachment 402759


Aww that's lovely
So glad intros have gone well x
Edit to say we need a love button on here xx


----------



## Psygon

Just need to add another pic..

Now all 5 tonks happily cuddled up  I am so happy to see this! She has been here just under a week  :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## Soozi

Psygon said:


> Just need to add another pic..
> 
> Now all 5 tonks happily cuddled up  I am so happy to see this! She has been here just under a week  :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat
> 
> View attachment 402760


Gorgeous! Took me a minute to work out which head belonged to which body! Lol!!!
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Psygon said:


> Just need to add another pic..
> 
> Now all 5 tonks happily cuddled up  I am so happy to see this! She has been here just under a week  :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat
> 
> View attachment 402760


Bundlllllllleeeeeeeeee! 

Good girl, Waffles, you have them all wrapped around your little paw. What a lovely sight @Psygon.


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Just need to add another pic..
> 
> Now all 5 tonks happily cuddled up  I am so happy to see this! She has been here just under a week  :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat
> 
> View attachment 402760


That's absolutely amazing and heartwarming!


----------



## Psygon

Soozi said:


> Gorgeous! Took me a minute to work out which head belonged to which body! Lol!!!
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Heheh :-D


----------



## Smuge

Its only 11am, turn that damn alarm off


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Just need to add another pic..
> 
> Now all 5 tonks happily cuddled up  I am so happy to see this! She has been here just under a week  :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat
> 
> View attachment 402760


Excellent!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, who turned the sun off? It's freeeeeeezing cold, so I'm just going to snuggle down here on your flannelette duvet if you don't mind"


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> Just need to add another pic..
> 
> Now all 5 tonks happily cuddled up  I am so happy to see this! She has been here just under a week  :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat
> 
> View attachment 402760


I don't think we need to ask who is in charge in the @Psygon household - it's obviously Waffles:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## Psygon

ebonycat said:


> Aww that's lovely
> So glad intros have gone well x
> Edit to say we need a love button on here xx


Sometimes I do wonder if introducing cats and tonks is cheating. I read all the things to do and I start following the methods... But then they just all seem happy with each other. It seems to take hardly any time at all... I can only hope that in general the gang is happy enough that an extra cat doesn't cause them any stress or worry.


----------



## Psygon

Bertie'sMum said:


> I don't think we need to ask who is in charge in the @Psygon household - it's obviously Waffles:Cat:Cat:Cat


Heheh I actually think it's Darcy - but we can let Waffles and the rest believe they are in charge :-D


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Smuge said:


> Its only 11am, turn that damn alarm off
> 
> View attachment 402764


Aww, nice to see you @Smuge I trust all is well?


----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> Just need to add another pic..
> 
> Now all 5 tonks happily cuddled up  I am so happy to see this! She has been here just under a week  :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat
> 
> View attachment 402760


Oooh I so love a cat stack, one of my 2 favourite cat pics, yummy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LJC675

Smuge said:


> Its only 11am, turn that damn alarm off
> 
> View attachment 402764


Well hello Floofs, how lovely to see you. Hope you and Mrs Smuge are well.


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Sometimes I do wonder if introducing cats and tonks is cheating. I read all the things to do and I start following the methods... But then they just all seem happy with each other. It seems to take hardly any time at all... I can only hope that in general the gang is happy enough that an extra cat doesn't cause them any stress or worry.


They are so obviously happy around each other.
Hm, is there such a thing as a swarm of cats? Or maybe a cluster :Happy


----------



## Soozi

Cuddle of cats???


----------



## ChaosCat

I love how her little fang shows!


----------



## Soozi

Smuge said:


> Its only 11am, turn that damn alarm off
> 
> View attachment 402764


You actually have the nerve to own an alarm clock!!!!??? No wonder you are in trouble with your two!! Lol! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, what a lovely lazy day I've had...it's very very tiring being so terribly handsome you know"


----------



## GingerNinja

Luna uses my planter as a ladder to spy on the neighbours  caught a pic of a mad cloud!


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Posing Bonny
> View attachment 401652
> View attachment 401653
> View attachment 401654


Beautiful Bonny with the lovely white beauty spot on her sweet little nose.


----------



## Psygon

CK and Waffles.


----------



## dustydiamond1

We have rain coming all next week so we made sure Gypsy got outside today.


----------



## LJC675

So specially for @Mrs Funkin , K&S were both loafing around, so I thought I better do a pic:
Suter in the kitchen:








Kalex in the garden, doing a big hello shout out.


----------



## SbanR

Jessie, for a change























And the monkey


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Roar!


----------



## LJC675

SbanR said:


> Jessie, for a change
> 
> View attachment 402854
> View attachment 402855
> View attachment 402856
> 
> And the monkey
> View attachment 402857


Oh Jessie, still as gorgeous as ever.


----------



## Charity

Is Bunty waiting for me to give her a treat or her toy mouse?


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> Is Bunty waiting for me to give her a treat or her toy mouse?
> 
> View attachment 402859
> View attachment 402860


LOL! BOTH! NOW!!!!


----------



## Psygon

Waffles


----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> Waffles
> 
> View attachment 402868


wow, that is stunning - her eyes!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

LJC675 said:


> So specially for @Mrs Funkin , K&S were both loafing around, so I thought I better do a pic:
> Suter in the kitchen:
> View attachment 402849
> 
> Kalex in the garden, doing a big hello shout out.
> View attachment 402848


Hello you beauties  *rawwwwrrrrr*


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur surveying his kingdom :Cat


----------



## Cully

Changing my bed didn't go as planned ....


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> Changing my bed didn't go as planned ....
> View attachment 402918
> 
> View attachment 402917


That looks totally to plan to me!


----------



## Psygon

Ted has a new pillow :Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Ted has a new pillow :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 402919


That's a tummy that needs a tickle! Who's is the tail? It looks like it could be yours!


----------



## Shrike

On my hols on the Isle of Arran, no cats but saw these just at the bottom of the garden!















(Seen an otter too, but no pix, so you'll have to take my word on it)


----------



## jasperthecat

We have rather cold and dreary weather this morning and even the heating has actually switched in and Ollie who is sat on the windowsill looking rather defiantly just above the radiator, has just pinched Jasper's favourite morning observation spot, resulting in poor Jasper withdrawing in a mood to the dining room downstairs for his morning observations.

What with little Ollie always pinching his food and now his favourite viewing spot, it's little wonder that Jasper sometimes gets miffed and puts Ollie in his place.

I was here first!!!!...










Yes but now i'm back so you can get lost you little upstart!










Ahhhh peace at last....He's roped one of the slaves into playing with him so now I can have some peace in my favourite spot!


----------



## SbanR

jasperthecat said:


> We have rather cold and dreary weather this morning and even the heating has actually switched in and Ollie who is sat on the windowsill looking rather defiantly just above the radiator, has just pinched Jasper's favourite morning observation spot, resulting in poor Jasper withdrawing in a mood to the dining room downstairs for his morning observations.
> 
> What with little Ollie always pinching his food and now his favourite viewing spot, it's little wonder that Jasper sometimes gets miffed and puts Ollie in his place.
> 
> I was here first!!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but now i'm back so you can get lost you little upstart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh peace at last....He's roped one of the slaves into playing with him so now I can have some peace in my favourite spot!


That first photo is hilarious


----------



## jasperthecat

SbanR said:


> That first photo is hilarious


He often lays like that with his paws folded.
Ollie looks so stern and austere but he's the gentlest little fella ever and would more than likely cuddle you to death rather than hurt you. Just as with Japer, Ollie would never intentionally strike out at us so we never have to fear either of them getting angry and taking it out on us.

However back to the windowsill thing, it wasn't long before Jasper came and 're-captured' his favourite spot....if only Ollie would learn just to move along and give Jasper some space too then they could both enjoy the view.


----------



## Psygon

lea247 said:


> That's a tummy that needs a tickle! Who's is the tail? It looks like it could be yours!


Hehe that is Jammy's tail :-D


----------



## SbanR

jasperthecat said:


> He often lays like that with his paws folded.
> Ollie looks so stern and austere but he's the gentlest little fella ever and would more than likely cuddle you to death rather than hurt you. Just as with Japer, Ollie would never intentionally strike out at us so we never have to fear either of them getting angry and taking it out on us.
> 
> However back to the windowsill thing, it wasn't long before Jasper came and 're-captured' his favourite spot....if only Ollie would learn just to move along and give Jasper some space too then they could both enjoy the view.


It's his expression He looks totally gobsmacked that he's being required to shift:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

This little girl has managed to bruise her knee. 
Luckily nothing serious, the x-ray showed bones and kneecap in perfect order.


















She is a very good athlete, but she does tend to overdo her stunts.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh Annie you are just too brave and courageous! Maybe you need some little boots/wraps like the kind horses wear for some added protection?

Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Oh Annie you are just too brave and courageous! Maybe you need some little boots/wraps like the kind horses wear for some added protection?
> 
> Hannah


If you will kindly come over to put them on we can try that.


----------



## Cully

Oh Annie you must be more careful in future. No more trips to the vet:Nurse. You might need cage rest and you wouldn't like that now would you?
Misty is always knocking herself as she come flying in through the window. Makes my heart leap into my mouth sometimes!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Oh Annie you must be more careful in future. No more trips to the vet:Nurse. You might need cage rest and you wouldn't like that now would you?
> Misty is always knocking herself as she come flying in through the window. Makes my heart leap into my mouth sometimes!!


Cage rest...for Annie... 
Don't even whisper that, please!
They do know how to keep us on our toes.


----------



## ChaosCat

Dedication!


----------



## AshJack

First day back to work was obviously exhausting for Molly, but she’s still hard at work keeping my feet warm:Cat


----------



## Cully

After sleeping the whole day away Misty really exerted herself climbing on top of the wardrobe to her crows nest and did sentry duty before falling asleep again 5 minutes later.








Lazy so and so!


----------



## popcornsmum

"Yeah you're on the phone and ignoring me so I've just had a loo roll party in the bathroom ha!"


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh mummy... please can you stop the rain so I can go outside and play?


----------



## AshJack

Amen, add my two! They are driving each other and me.. nuts! To make it worse Dolly’s grey cat friend and what appears to be every cat in the neighbourhood, came visiting which then has Molly and her verbalising their annoyance even more


----------



## jasperthecat

My two being particularly furtive this morning!

"OK Ollie....you keep an eye on that door in case anyone comes as I'm going to have this plant "!










"Gotcha!.....don't forget to keep an eye out Ollie. then you can have a go"










"It's your turn now....go for it Ollie"....










"Ha!...serves him right...Tell him mummy.... I've been telling him all the time not to touch it but he wouldn't listen...he's very naughty and needs to be told off!"


----------



## ChaosCat

These paving stones are sooooo comfy!


----------



## Jaf

@jasperthecat I keep meaning to ask you...jasper likes music doesn't he? Have you ever playing something that has dog sounds on it? My girl Lori likes music but if I accidentally play a song with dog sounds on it her ears get really twitchy. Not that she gets off my lap or anything!


----------



## AshJack

‘Go away ..’ says Dolly grumpily, ‘even better yet.. make it stop raining..!!, I’m tired of you not letting me go dancing in the rain..!!’


----------



## jasperthecat

Jaf said:


> @jasperthecat I keep meaning to ask you...jasper likes music doesn't he? Have you ever playing something that has dog sounds on it? My girl Lori likes music but if I accidentally play a song with dog sounds on it her ears get really twitchy. Not that she gets off my lap or anything!


Yes Jasper likes music and it now seems Ollie likes it too. I've been doing an awful lot of guitar playing recently and it doesn't bother him when I strike up with some heavy chords. I've never actually played any dog sounds to them but I can give it a try and see how they respond though to be fair, my OH's mum's dog comes to stay with us for a weekend on occasions and Ollie although very wary of him at first, is now the brave one of our two. He sits right in front of him and gets to within 6 inches of his face and they both seem OK with each other. My OH had to stop Ollie the other night when the dog was staying with us...Ollie was about to pounce on the dog who was snoring loudly on our sofa....he was creeping up and setting himself as if to leap!

Our neighbour has 3 dogs, two of which are small and rather yappy but their barking doesn't seem to bother either of ours and they always watch them pass our house as the owner takes them for a walk each morning and afternoon.


----------



## Emmasian

Freya investigates Mummy's new gadget (mainly purchased due to some of her more unpleasant habits). Can't wait to have a go!


----------



## Charity

Sorry, this seat's taken


----------



## Jaf

jasperthecat said:


> Yes Jasper likes music and it now seems Ollie likes it too. I've been doing an awful lot of guitar playing recently and it doesn't bother him when I strike up with some heavy chords. I've never actually played any dog sounds to them but I can give it a try and see how they respond though to be fair, my OH's mum's dog comes to stay with us for a weekend on occasions and Ollie although very wary of him at first, is now the brave one of our two. He sits right in front of him and gets to within 6 inches of his face and they both seem OK with each other. My OH had to stop Ollie the other night when the dog was staying with us...Ollie was about to pounce on the dog who was snoring loudly on our sofa....he was creeping up and setting himself as if to leap!
> 
> Our neighbour has 3 dogs, two of which are small and rather yappy but their barking doesn't seem to bother either of ours and they always watch them pass our house as the owner takes them for a walk each morning and afternoon.


Lori was fine when my old dog Honey barked. But I think recorded dog barks might sound different. Ollie sounds feisty, poor dog doesn't stand a chance!

I'm glad your cats like music, I had a cat that howled when I tried to play music (one time only). He was fine with the tv, though I never tried playing music through the tv.


----------



## Cully

Misty's unhappy today as something sinister has appeared in her favourite spot at the far side by the hedge.








This black monster has taken up residence and nothing will persuade her to go out and investigate. She's watching through the window.








Is it a bird? Is it a plane? Is it a large black cow that's wandered in from a field? No...
It's a mobility scooter that's been covered with a waterproof sheet.
She HATES black bin bags. The crinkly noise and the way they seem to move of their own accord in a draught. If I get one out she disappears under the bed until it's safe to come out.
This monster must look like a huge bag to her and she is Not a happy kitty!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Misty's unhappy today as something sinister has appeared in her favourite spot at the far side by the hedge.
> View attachment 403121
> 
> This black monster has taken up residence and nothing will persuade her to go out and investigate. She's watching through the window.
> View attachment 403124
> 
> Is it a bird? Is it a plane? Is it a large black cow that's wandered in from a field? No...
> It's a mobility scooter that's been covered with a waterproof sheet.
> She HATES black bin bags. The crinkly noise and the way they seem to move of their own accord in a draught. If I get one out she disappears under the bed until it's safe to come out.
> This monster must look like a huge bag to her and she is Not a happy kitty!


Just a bit too big for you to tackle Misty, perhaps it will be gone in the morning


----------



## Paddypaws

Hubble is practising his killing skills in hope of soon being allowed outside to get at the local wildlife.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Just a bit too big for you to tackle Misty, perhaps it will be gone in the morning


I fear it's here to stay as it belongs to one of the residents. It's a shame if it puts Misty off going over there as she sits for hours watching the small wildlife through the hedge. I know she's safe while she's engaged in her very own Nature Watch.
Hopefully it will be moved soon when it (scooter)needs charging.
I think I'm going to have to escort Misty to show her it's nothing scary. I don't think she'll believe me!


----------



## Cully

Paddypaws said:


> Hubble is practising his killing skills in hope of soon being allowed outside to get at the local wildlife.
> View attachment 403130


I don't think he'll find the local rodents quite so placid lol.


----------



## ebonycat

Paddypaws said:


> Hubble is practising his killing skills in hope of soon being allowed outside to get at the local wildlife.
> View attachment 403130


Can I ask where did you get your ratties from ?


----------



## jasperthecat

Jaf said:


> Lori was fine when my old dog Honey barked. But I think recorded dog barks might sound different. Ollie sounds feisty, poor dog doesn't stand a chance!
> 
> I'm glad your cats like music, I had a cat that howled when I tried to play music (one time only). He was fine with the tv, though I never tried playing music through the tv.


I was worried that Jasper wouldn't like quite punchy music when we first brought him home as music has always been a big part of my life but he took to it like the proverbial...the bassier the better for him. If it does get too loud for him then he can simply retreat to a quieter part of the house at any time but he is surprisingly tolerant and often goes to sleep on his barrel bed on the landing or retires to our bedroom if he wants to get away from it..

When my OH's mum's dog comes to stay, he loves coming to my study/music room and listening to some meaty music too. He had a very difficult earlier life and was rescued from Sri Lanka and still has some issues with mixing with strangers or dealing with strange noises etc but he loves music and it seems to settle him ....It's quite funny to see him and Jasper sat on the landing listening to quite punchy music. Now it seems Ollie is following in Jasper's footsteps so that is definitely a bonus.

I have played cat noises through my smartphone for Jasper in the past but he soon got to ignoring them...I did the same with Ollie and he reacted similarly though he does seem to respond more to TV sounds than Jasper and I often catch Ollie watching TV when he's laid on our bed and the TV is switched on so he may respond to sounds somewhat differently to Jasper.

Anyway I'm just thankful that they are both 'music tolerant' as it would certainly create issues in our house if not.


----------



## Charity

Neighbourhood Watch duty today


----------



## Jaf

Jackie's been keeping an eye on me as I tidy up a bit.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Jaf said:


> Jackie's been keeping an eye on me as I tidy up a bit.
> View attachment 403184


your pots are looking good !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, look at my lovely Maisie Mouse that Auntie @idris made for me and Auntie @huckybuck sent to me in my Santa parcel...will I get awesome presents again this year? I really hope I do..."


----------



## jasperthecat

Do you think I'm a bit of a poser?


----------



## Charity

Not satisfied with getting her own treat, she wants Toppy's as well


----------



## Psygon

Took some pics of Darcy on the cat wheel last night, as I love the way when she is trotting along on the wheel she peeps around the side at me to make sure I'm watching her progress. Which I think is cute.

Was taking a look at the pics this morning and noticed there was another tonk watching progress :Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

jasperthecat said:


> Do you think I'm a bit of a poser?


Definitely a poser - but when he's that cute I'm not surprised!


----------



## Paddypaws

ebonycat said:


> Can I ask where did you get your ratties from ?


I'm not sure about the grey one, maybe Trixie brand? Brown one is definitely Ikea, I have the larger ones too which I open up and stuff with catnip... that size is great as a kicker. 
It's so funny how individual cats are drawn to certain toys isn't it? Hubble pulled the brown mouse out of the toy box when he was tiny and it's definitely his favourite victim


----------



## ChaosCat

A lady of leisure


----------



## ChaosCat

Can anybody please tell Bonny that I *MUST* correct the National 3rd formers Exam? 
It doesn't help that she's resting on the correction instructions.


----------



## LeArthur

Someone's enjoying the cat mint!


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> Do you think I'm a bit of a poser?


YES! Lol


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Can anybody please tell Bonny that I *MUST* correct the National 3rd formers Exam?
> It doesn't help that she's resting on the correction instructions.
> 
> View attachment 403254
> View attachment 403255


Misty does this too. Stretches out, or curls up, whichever causes the most problems for me when I've got paperwork to go through.
What can you do when their biggest asset is cuteness? Sigh!


----------



## Cully

lea247 said:


> Someone's enjoying the cat mint!
> 
> View attachment 403259
> 
> 
> View attachment 403260
> 
> 
> View attachment 403261


Overdose!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lea247 said:


> Someone's enjoying the cat mint!
> 
> View attachment 403259
> 
> 
> View attachment 403260
> 
> 
> View attachment 403261


any one of those would have been perfect for the last Cat Chat competition !!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Human mother, who are all these people? They seem to be my fan club as they keep telling me how handsome I am - and one of them even asked if I wanted to go and live with them!"










We were celebrating husband's 500th parkrun, so we had visitors from the Big Smoke, some of whom have met Oscar, some haven't...he was SUCH a good boy - and even allowed a few little strokes. Here he is acting like a centrepiece


----------



## LJC675

Blimey Oscar, look at you, so brave. Kalex would have a nervous breakdown if that many people invaded.


----------



## Cully

Fank you Auntie TriTri for my new Mr Mousey. It makes my eyez go all fuzzy when I chews 'im!:Wacky.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

LJC675 said:


> Blimey Oscar, look at you, so brave. Kalex would have a nervous breakdown if that many people invaded.


I know! I was so pleased with how he was with everyone. He only did his "rapid turn around and look like I might bite you" once, when someone had stroked him for a little longer than he approved of. He's worn out though now, so having a rest.


----------



## Psygon

Family portrait time


----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> Family portrait time
> 
> View attachment 403280


So how long did that take to set up? Please tell me there was a good game of herding cats first.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! I love how Waffles is all, “Oh yes, I can do posing, I’m an expert you know”


----------



## Psygon

LJC675 said:


> So how long did that take to set up? Please tell me there was a good game of herding cats first.


Hahah - it was incredibly easy I just held a clothes peg and kept clicking it - best toy ever apparently.

I managed this one of 4 of them too, but waffles is a bit blurry and Jammy looks a bit grumpy :-D


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Family portrait time
> 
> View attachment 403280


Can you replace your sunset with that picture please? And then take another one and replace it again


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh Oscar you really are mr confident! (Think you deserve an extra treats for being so good and brave ).

Lovely photos of waffles... Very well trained cats...


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> Family portrait time
> 
> View attachment 403280


that's definitely one for framing !

I can't imagine trying to get one cat to pose like that let alone 5


----------



## Psygon

Nap time!

(Also sorry for so many pics, but it just seems photo opportunity Saturday!)


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> Nap time!
> 
> (Also sorry for so many pics, but it just seems photo opportunity Saturday!)
> 
> View attachment 403287


please don't apologise - we can never have too photos of the Psygon family


----------



## Willow_Warren

Never too many photos . Reminds me of one of the original photos that showed where the extra cat (s) would fit.


----------



## Psygon

Willow_Warren said:


> Never too many photos . Reminds me of one of the original photos that showed where the extra cat (s) would fit.


Hahahah! Yes it does.. and look there are still spaces!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Human mother, who are all these people? They seem to be my fan club as they keep telling me how handsome I am - and one of them even asked if I wanted to go and live with them!"
> 
> View attachment 403278
> 
> 
> We were celebrating husband's 500th parkrun, so we had visitors from the Big Smoke, some of whom have met Oscar, some haven't...he was SUCH a good boy - and even allowed a few little strokes. Here he is acting like a centrepiece


Aww well done Oscar, such a brave boy. Ebony & Alfie would of been hiding under the bed if that many people had been here.
And well done Mr Funkin x


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Family portrait time
> 
> View attachment 403280


Fabulous pic x


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> Hahahah! Yes it does.. and look there are still spaces!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Yes I thought that too. You Will have to fill it too!


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Nap time!
> 
> (Also sorry for so many pics, but it just seems photo opportunity Saturday!)
> 
> View attachment 403287


Oh, oh, oh a Tonk pile, where's the heart emoji when you need one??
I do love a Tonk pile x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> Nap time!
> 
> (Also sorry for so many pics, but it just seems photo opportunity Saturday!)
> 
> View attachment 403287


just love the way Waffles has got herself right in the middle !


----------



## Summercat

That's a sweet pic of Missy @Cully :Cat

Love the new family group photos @Psygon


----------



## Summercat

Here is a photo from today, pretty Luna


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Here are a photo from today, pretty Luna
> 
> View attachment 403293


Such a beauty!


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> Here are a photo from today, pretty Luna
> 
> View attachment 403293


What a luscious coat and beautiful eyes. Really stunning.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat & @Cully

Thanks, she is pretty & a very gentle cat as well. She let me pet her, very soft coat.

Here with a friend


----------



## Psygon

Summercat said:


> Here is a photo from today, pretty Luna
> 
> View attachment 403293


Stunning - those eyes. The colour is amazing.


----------



## Tawny75

When you have had a pants afternoon - moved across to avoid another car, clipped the kerb, blew tyre out, small car so no spare, had to have recovery home.

There is nothing better in the world than my rascals making me feel better.

Lily to my left ..








Sev on my lap...


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> When you have had a pants afternoon - moved across to avoid another car, clipped the kerb, blew tyre out, small car so no spare, had to have recovery home.
> 
> There is nothing better in the world than my rascals making me feel better.
> 
> Lily to my left ..
> View attachment 403300
> 
> Sev on my lap...
> View attachment 403299


Can't like! Poor you though. Yesterday I came out of Tesco on my mobility scooter and crossed the road when I realised it didn't feel the same as normal. Looked down to find a flat tyre. Nobody around to help so I had to push the bxxxxy thing home loaded with heavy shopping bags. Grrr! Repairman can't come until Tuesday so once again, I'm stuck indoors
Thank goodness we have those little minxes to make us smile when we need it.
Your two are gorgeous, I love to see how they're growing up.


----------



## Willow_Warren

This is why I don't get any house work done... Lola is just too cute sitting on my lap... hope I'm not the only one that finds watching cats wash adorably cute (not the best quality photos as taken with the front facing camera on phone)


----------



## Charity

You carry on Lola, washing is very important and even better done on a comfy lap


----------



## LJC675

Happy Sunday, Love from the 'druggies in the sun'


----------



## ChaosCat

Playing with the Saffi ball again


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper was on neighbourhood watch duties this morning and being the helpful soul he is, Ollie decided to join him and give him a hand as it's quite tiring work keeping watch over the neighbourhood for just one cat.

Looking at the two of them sat together and allowing for the foreground distortion of the phone's camera which makes near objects disproportionately larger, I still really can't believe just how much Ollie has grown since we first brought him and his sibling to our home.
Ollie has lots of very thick fur which makes him look even bigger and it's getting to the stage when I have to look twice to see who it is if I catch a glimpse of one of them out of the corner of my eye, whereas not so long ago it was very easy to distinguish who was who at first glance.

The other time I can tell immediately who is who is when they decide to jump onto me while I'm in bed!
At 2 Kg lighter than Jasper, I much prefer it when Ollie jumps on me, but then again I figure Jasper does it deliberately as he doesn't seem to like us having a lie in and wants us up and about like him.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Willow_Warren said:


> This is why I don't get any house work done... Lola is just too cute sitting on my lap... hope I'm not the only one that finds watching cats wash adorably cute (not the best quality photos as taken with the front facing camera on phone)
> 
> View attachment 403337
> 
> 
> View attachment 403338
> 
> 
> View attachment 403339


and don't you just find it's the cutest thing of all when they pause mid wash and forget to put their tongue away:Cat:Cat


----------



## Soozi

That was a lovely snooze! Is it dinner time yet Mum? Just asking!


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Fank you Auntie TriTri for my new Mr Mousey. It makes my eyez go all fuzzy when I chews 'im!:Wacky.
> View attachment 403279


You are very welcome Misty Moo. I'm pleased you approve 
I forgot to say, Max tried to help.....


----------



## TriTri

I shall have to rename Max, "Onion"........ sage & onion? Get it? He loves to be amongst herbs.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> You are very welcome Misty Moo. I'm pleased you approve
> I forgot to say, Max tried to help.....


I just looked at it and could tell straight away it was a work of art. Well done Max.
Moo said "hope you got a good sniff bruv....whoo!"


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> I shall have to rename Max, "Onion"........ sage & onion? Get it? He loves to be amongst herbs.
> 
> View attachment 403373


Doh!


----------



## LeArthur

An inverted loaf!


----------



## ChaosCat

lea247 said:


> An inverted loaf!
> 
> View attachment 403411


Perfect combination of a loaf and a fluffy tummy, grade A pose definitely.


----------



## LJC675

lea247 said:


> An inverted loaf!
> 
> View attachment 403411


You do realise, you've probably now broken @Mrs Funkin for the rest of the afternoon


----------



## ChaosCat

I am a big bad panther, grrrrrr!









Please don't tell her that she is too skinny to be awe inspiring!


----------



## Charity

Nagging at me to get his tea










Mrs T's too busy washing


----------



## LeArthur

LJC675 said:


> You do realise, you've probably now broken @Mrs Funkin for the rest of the afternoon


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

lea247 said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


OMG! I've been so busy I've only just seen this! ARTHUR! You've made your own pose. I shall call it the Battenburg 

I am closing my eyes and just imagining sniffing that belly. What a glorious boy he is, Lea.


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG! I've been so busy I've only just seen this! ARTHUR! You've made your own pose. I shall call it the Battenburg
> 
> I am closing my eyes and just imagining sniffing that belly. What a glorious boy he is, Lea.


He's honoured to have a pose named after his smell!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> I am a big bad panther, grrrrrr!
> View attachment 403429
> 
> 
> Please don't tell her that she is too skinny to be awe inspiring!


I wouldn't dare:Nailbiting
She means business!:Woot:Woot:Woot


----------



## SbanR

Enjoying the afternoon sunshine





























Tired now


----------



## Summercat

@Soozi
Nice to see the Saffy girl

@TriTri
Green is definitely Max's color

Great pose! @lea247

Looks a beautiful day @SbanR, we need to see Jessie as well Biggles says


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> I am a big bad panther, grrrrrr!
> View attachment 403429
> 
> 
> Please don't tell her that she is too skinny to be awe inspiring!


She may be small but that doesn't mean she's not a fearsome piratess


----------



## SbanR

Enjoying the morning sun
















Who will pounce first?


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> She may be small but that doesn't mean she's not a fearsome piratess



















You're so right!


----------



## ChaosCat

Decorative figurine on my shelf


----------



## jasperthecat

I'm sure Jasper has been teaching Ollie bad habits. Ollie saw Jasper sat up on the keyboard the other day and today he decided to get up there himself. I've noticed Ollie's been doing naughty things recently while Jasper looks on almost encouraging him.

Ollie is definitely the naughty one while Jasper is the more subtle of the two and generally knows what is and isn't allowed ...when all is quiet and they are not chasing each other or squabbling or not asleep, then we know they are up to no good...especially Ollie! It's like having a couple of two year old kids roaming around the house getting into all kinds of mischief!


----------



## ChaosCat

She really tried hard to fight sleep.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, why do you put that horrible stuff on me? WHY? I'll sit near you though, just so you know I've nearly forgiven you...nearly...still keeping my back to you though"


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, why do you put that horrible stuff on me? WHY? I'll sit near you though, just so you know I've nearly forgiven you...nearly...still keeping my back to you though"
> 
> View attachment 403559


He knows how to carry a grudge!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're not wrong there @ChaosCat !


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> I am a big bad panther, grrrrrr!
> View attachment 403429
> 
> 
> Please don't tell her that she is too skinny to be awe inspiring!


Fabulous Whiskers! (hint,hint)


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> She really tried hard to fight sleep.
> 
> View attachment 403555
> 
> 
> View attachment 403556


Just like a little kid


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Just like a little kid


I'd like to think you mean Annie, but I'm afraid it's me you mean. 

Edit: Just realised it's the Bonny photos you mean and not Annie as a piratess. 
Yes, definitely like a kid...


----------



## dustydiamond1

SbanR said:


> Enjoying the afternoon sunshine
> View attachment 403460
> View attachment 403461
> View attachment 403462
> View attachment 403463
> 
> Tired now
> View attachment 403464


What a beautiful symmetrical pose!


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 403524
> View attachment 403525
> 
> 
> You're so right!


Oh so fierce! (and funny)
Annie as a Pirate


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Gypsy
> View attachment 403562
> View attachment 403565
> View attachment 403566


Gypsy, you brought home lovely flowers from your walk!


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Gypsy, you brought home lovely flowers from your walk!


Thank you! We thought the neighbors had destroyed their entire Lily-of-the-Valley patch but thank goodness these showed up in another location, mom really loves them. The violets are everywhere and mom found the very last of the Lilacs. She had rescued the poor torn off rose bud from the ground at the grocery store, brought it home, trimmed the end and put it in water, it's opening. She has a big heart and a green thumb. G


----------



## LeArthur




----------



## ChaosCat

lea247 said:


> View attachment 403585


How can this be comfortable?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How Arthur? How?


----------



## Psygon

It's time to properly explore the catio.


----------



## Psygon

lea247 said:


> View attachment 403585


Hahah :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 403524
> View attachment 403525
> 
> 
> You're so right!


Jack Sparrow eat your heart out


----------



## Cully

lea247 said:


> View attachment 403585


How do they do that? Half on, half off, and not fall?


----------



## LeArthur

ChaosCat said:


> How can this be comfortable?





Mrs Funkin said:


> How Arthur? How?





Cully said:


> How do they do that? Half on, half off, and not fall?


I think it's all his fluff that helps provide padding  And he's clearly more muscly than I thought! He was like that for about 10 minutes too I reckon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Arthur clearly has a very strong core! Has he been doing Kitty Pilates Classes?


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Arthur clearly has a very strong core! Has he been doing Kitty Pilates Classes?


If you mean this......










Then yes, all the time


----------



## Cully

Here's Misty after opening the package with her Webbox treats of Turkey and Cranberry sticks that arrived today. I swear she would jump through hoops of fire for them.







Sorry pic a bit blurry!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How on earth did you manage to find more for her, Cully? I'm sure Misty is over the moon!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> How on earth did you manage to find more for her, Cully? I'm sure Misty is over the moon!


I've been buying them from Amazon Mrs F. It's the only place I've found still sells them as they are a seasonal variety. I generally get 4 packs at a time which last quite well as she mostly only gets half a stick once a day.
I was really relieved to find them as she loves them so much.
The seller will deal directly with you if you pay through PayPal, so it's a bit cheaper. If anyone wants details of the seller just ask me.


----------



## TriTri

Summercat said:


> Green is definitely Max's color


Ooh thank you! I think so too. He loves the outdoors. Here's the same photo zoomed in on beautiful Maxi....


----------



## Charity

Whoever's in the shrubbery, come out with your hands up










OH bought a new garden waste bag but Toppy thinks its a new jumbo sized tunnel just for him


----------



## Bertie'sMum

dustydiamond1 said:


> Thank you! We thought the neighbors had destroyed their entire Lily-of-the-Valley patch but thank goodness these showed up in another location, mom really loves them. The violets are everywhere and mom found the very last of the Lilacs. She had rescued the poor torn off rose bud from the ground at the grocery store, brought it home, trimmed the end and put it in water, it's opening. She has a big heart and a green thumb. G


Before going to the garden centre this morning I was checking out which plants would be safe with cats around - found out to my horror that Lily of the Valley are poisonous for cats - yikes I've got loads of them growing in one part of the garden, looks like I need to start digging them out


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Boxerluver30

20190513_163651[1] by devonwigzell, on Flickr
Mario chilling on my parents driveway today, taken after walking Samson


----------



## Shrike

Bertie'sMum said:


> Before going to the garden centre this morning I was checking out which plants would be safe with cats around - found out to my horror that Lily of the Valley are poisonous for cats - yikes I've got loads of them growing in one part of the garden, looks like I need to start digging them out


When I first started thinking about adopting a cat I read about lilies - I had loads of Lily of the Valley and some nice tiger lillies and others. They all came out as even if I hadn't got my own cat, the neighbours cats frequented my garden.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> View attachment 403613
> 
> Ooh thank you! I think so too. He loves the outdoors. Here's the same photo zoomed in on beautiful Maxi....


Oh my, his coat is so smooth and velvety. Gorgeous boy.


----------



## Summercat

@TriTri 
Max is gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, isn't this what you meant when you said you wanted a lap cat? Not a lapTOP cat, then? You still love me though, don't you?"


----------



## Cully

After washing her favourite fleece last week Misty wouldn't have anything to do with it. Said it didn't smell right. I guess that meant too clean, not stinky enough for a self respecting cat.
So here we are a week later after I've sat on it every day......








Stinks more to her liking now. Doesn't speak well for me though does it?:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## dustydiamond1

Cully said:


> After washing her favourite fleece last week Misty wouldn't have anything to do with it. Said it didn't smell right. I guess that meant too clean, not stinky enough for a self respecting cat.
> So here we are a week later after I've sat on it every day......
> View attachment 403678
> 
> Stinks more to her liking now. Doesn't speak well for me though does it?:Shamefullyembarrased


 :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, isn't this what you meant when you said you wanted a lap cat? Not a lapTOP cat, then? You still love me though, don't you?"
> 
> View attachment 403672


♡♡ We love you too beautiful Oscar :Cat :Kiss


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, isn't this what you meant when you said you wanted a lap cat? Not a lapTOP cat, then? You still love me though, don't you?"
> 
> View attachment 403672


Oh Oscar, you handsome clever boy:Kiss
Your human mummy will give you anything you want now, you've made her giddy with delight!


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Oh my, his coat is so smooth and velvety. Gorgeous boy.


Thank you Cully


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> After washing her favourite fleece last week Misty wouldn't have anything to do with it. Said it didn't smell right. I guess that meant too clean, not stinky enough for a self respecting cat.
> So here we are a week later after I've sat on it every day......
> View attachment 403678
> 
> Stinks more to her liking now. Doesn't speak well for me though does it?:Shamefullyembarrased


Noooo! It only means she prefers your aroma to a clean smell.


----------



## Willow_Warren

So this littler look-a-like is still frequently visiting the garden, although he visits do not last as long as they did over Easter. I don't mind him visiting as he and Lola seem to get along "ok", she paws at him and chases him on occasion but nothing more (no hissing... no hair on end etc...).

Here they are this morning on the shed (after Lola had given him a good sniff...).










Close up of the Impostor









Close up of the gorgeous Lola









When I opened the shed, he jumped up onto the fence... (Lola didn't follow...)


----------



## Charity

I can't believe how similar they are, you'd think they were related. Lovely photos.


----------



## TriTri

Willow_Warren said:


> So this littler look-a-like is still frequently visiting the garden, although he visits do not last as long as they did over Easter. I don't mind him visiting as he and Lola seem to get along "ok", she paws at him and chases him on occasion but nothing more (no hissing... no hair on end etc...).
> 
> Here they are this morning on the shed (after Lola had given him a good sniff...).
> 
> View attachment 403734
> 
> 
> Close up of the Impostor
> View attachment 403732
> 
> 
> Close up of the gorgeous Lola
> View attachment 403733
> 
> 
> When I opened the shed, he jumped up onto the fence... (Lola didn't follow...)
> View attachment 403735


He is no imposter! He is a guest!


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> I can't believe how similar they are, you'd think they were related. Lovely photos.


Exactly what I was thinking... two beauties.

I like those fences too! They look nice and sturdy, perfect for cats sitting on to have have a good sharpen of the claws and a stretch.


----------



## SbanR

Catnip bower


----------



## Charity

Definitely a day for sunbathing


----------



## AshJack

‘Who cares about the sunny weather?’ says Molly.. ‘I’m gonna hide in here where it’s cooler, now go away so I can rest..!!’


----------



## Charity

Bunty's having a few silly moments this afternoon


----------



## SbanR

Haha! In the second photo she's telling you what she thinks of having the camera continually pointed at her


----------



## Willow_Warren

Such a long tongue Bunty!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> I can't believe how similar they are, you'd think they were related. Lovely photos.


This is a photo of Lola's son (I've stolen it from the rescue website). He was only about 5 months old but already larger than Lola, similar markings but not fluffy... 







Two of her other kittens (from a different litter) were tabby and white and another was black and white but with an almost black face and a little white button nose - if I remember rightly.

For those that don't know Lola was taken into the rescue with a an approx 5 months old kitten and 3 x 3 week old kittens. I reserved Lola when she was first admitted into the rescue, I had to wait ages to adopt her  worth the wait of course...

Our "guest" is very tolerance of Lola, normally they are ok with each other... but one day Lola was muching around the garden and Impostor was just sat (loaf style) on the seat. Lola walked up to him... did a huge hiss into his face... and he didn't flinch - not a muscle... Lola just walked off again... he wears a collar on and off but not tag. I don't mind him being in the garden, the only problem is that he tends to spray everywhere... Given half a chance will be in the house... I wasn't concentrating the other day - he must have walked right past me whilst I was doing the washing up... heard something in the living room (adjacent to the kitchen - my house is small) and he was playing with one of Lola's toys . Lola came from somewhere and wasn't so impressed, but by the time I manged to intervene she's actually settled in her basket... (I wanted to usher him out of the house, but I didn't want to upset him, so I didn't rush so to speak) I am more careful now about keeping the door shut... I'm afraid I'm starting to bond with my visitor (I never feed him though and apart from checking his collar, I don't stroke or touch him as I feel it would be unfair to Lola).

Enough waffle from me...


----------



## Murphy’s Mum

This is what I've just come home to. Comfy enough?


----------



## TriTri

Murphy's Mum said:


> This is what I've just come home to. Comfy enough?
> View attachment 403797
> View attachment 403798


Hello Murphy, pleased to meet you. Aren't you a gorgeous cat! You look very comfy.


----------



## bluecordelia

Blue has forgot her bikini today!

Iv is loving the day as I am working from home so they are nipping in and out. 
Now where did I put that erm spreadsheet/suntan lotion!


----------



## Summercat

Nice to see Iv & Blue @bluecordelia


----------



## AshJack

Molly and Dolly having a tender moment after a bit of heavenly fun with catsticks

Had a great big grey cat rolling around with the sticks making the cutest face after my two had their fun, but he ran off before I could get a stealth pic


----------



## Oneinamillion

"And your going hear me roar!" Thought Jiggs while doing his best Katy Perry impression 
"Daddy got a new thing in the post today, but I got a new box!!!! Yay thought Jiggs
:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## TriTri

AshJack said:


> Molly and Dolly having a tender moment after a bit of heavenly fun with catsticks
> 
> Had a great big grey cat rolling around with the sticks making the cutest face after my two had their fun, but he ran off before I could get a stealth pic


Wow those ears are pink! Is that Molly or Dolly?


----------



## TriTri

Camping today for Naughty Max & Princess Tessy-Two-Shoes! 
My Zooplus order (finally) arrived today with Max & Tessies new camping equipment in! Well, actually just a £2.99 tent. It was used immediately.


----------



## TriTri

Oneinamillion said:


> "And your going hear me roar!" Thought Jiggs while doing his best Katy Perry impression
> "Daddy got a new thing in the post today, but I got a new box!!!! Yay thought Jiggs
> :Cat:Cat:Cat
> View attachment 403877


Your comments always make me laugh @Oneinamillion, so thank you 
Are you sure you hadn't just asked Jiggs what He thought of your new outfit? Or your latest dance moves? How do we really know it was his Katy Perry impression?


----------



## jasperthecat

This was Ollie a couple of hours ago....now he's awake and don't I know it!
I've just had to ban him from my music room as he's being a proper little so and so!

He's climbing on everything and knocking everything over as well as grabbing every dangly wire in sight...he's being a right pain in the wotsit!...But he's lovely really You couldn't be annoyed with such cute little fella

Oh dear, spoke too soon...seems he's learned Jasper's trick of pushing the door open as I never actually lock them out and now they're both in here to cause havoc no doubt! Having said that, they've both wandered off again so maybe I'll get a little peace after all.


----------



## AshJack

@TriTri That's Molly in the last pic licking Dolly but both their ears are that pink, they seem to have more hair inside the ear than out! it's sunscreen galore with this sunny weather the past few days, luckily they've gotten used to it!


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> Camping today for Naughty Max & Princess Tessy-Two-Shoes!
> My Zooplus order (finally) arrived today with Max & Tessies new camping equipment in! Well, actually just a £2.99 tent. It was used immediately.
> 
> View attachment 403879
> View attachment 403880


Aren't they going to get one each....Max looks stunning in green but surely pink for Tessy Two Shoes?


----------



## Jonescat

We ordered a long thin thing, and it came in a long thin box, big enough for two...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I know just the way to stop you getting up...I'll come and look handsome, let you stroke my head for a bit and then settle down right next to you. No moving now, eh?"


----------



## TriTri

AshJack said:


> @TriTri That's Molly in the last pic licking Dolly but both their ears are that pink, they seem to have more hair inside the ear than out! it's sunscreen galore with this sunny weather the past few days, luckily they've gotten used to it!


Well done for using sunscreen on their ears. You are a good slave. It's lovely to see cats enjoying one another's company.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Aren't they going to get one each....Max looks stunning in green but surely pink for Tessy Two Shoes?


Hi Charity. They only advertised green, I think! Sadly not a green that blends in with the garden. I wasn't expecting Max to use it at all. Tessy likes to be in the shade within a metre or two of an outside door, amongst plants & out of Max's view, so I thought she might like this.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I need to supervise what you are doing...what is going on? Sheba into envelopes, with post-its on the top so Auntie doesn't get confused...but you don't get confused...let me think...what is going on? There's a bag...and a pile of things on my bed..."



















"OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!! YOU ARE LEAVING ME!!!!!!!"










I know, Oscar Woo. I know. I'm traumatised at the mere thought of it.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh... Oscar! She'll be back... time will fly by...


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I need to supervise what you are doing...what is going on? Sheba into envelopes, with post-its on the top so Auntie doesn't get confused...but you don't get confused...let me think...what is going on? There's a bag...and a pile of things on my bed..."
> 
> View attachment 403917
> 
> 
> View attachment 403918
> 
> 
> "OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!! YOU ARE LEAVING ME!!!!!!!"
> 
> View attachment 403919
> 
> 
> I know, Oscar Woo. I know. I'm traumatised at the mere thought of it.


He does look shocked in the last photo.
But you will all three survive it, take heart.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie says: I'm not allowed much space here, I'm a poor neglected cat. Some freeze dried treats might cheer me- in case someone wants to help.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe @Willow_Warren @ChaosCat - we've just had the meeting with Auntie. I fully expect to be totally ignored again...I can only try. Each day has a brown envelope containing the food for each day, with a little post-it note on it. I will miss him dreadfully though - hopefully I will be better than when we were away last year. I have to say, it does put me off going on holiday, needing to leave him


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe @Willow_Warren @ChaosCat - we've just had the meeting with Auntie. I fully expect to be totally ignored again...I can only try. Each day has a brown envelope containing the food for each day, with a little post-it note on it. I will miss him dreadfully though - hopefully I will be better than when we were away last year. I have to say, it does put me off going on holiday, needing to leave him


I can well understand that! I'm not very happy about leaving my girls, either.


----------



## Oneinamillion

TriTri said:


> Your comments always make me laugh @Oneinamillion, so thank you
> Are you sure you hadn't just asked Jiggs what He thought of your new outfit? Or your latest dance moves? How do we really know it was his Katy Perry impression?


Well you can't see it, but Jiggs has a little PA system in the box, so his impression is quite good lol


----------



## slartibartfast

Jules and Ashy Slashy enjoying their birthday/gotcha day toy.


----------



## slartibartfast

You evil hooman, I know you're posting my naughty bits again!


----------



## ChaosCat

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 403951
> 
> Jules and Ashy Slashy enjoying their birthday/gotcha day toy.


Happy birthday/ gotcha day to you!


----------



## TriTri

Due to today's cold weather it's indoor camping today for Tessy-Two-Shoes....... well I wanted my £2.99's worth out of her new tent


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 403952
> 
> You evil hooman, I know you're posting my naughty bits again!


Wow! Them naughty bits are still impressive despite the snip


----------



## ChaosCat

Wake up play


----------



## Charity

Well, that was a very short day for the furry ones. Wake up, have breakfast and go back to bed again. Alright for some, especially as Toppy got me up at 5.15 a.m. :Yawn


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, sounds familiar  though we got a lie in today until 5:50 thanks to it being gloomy and every curtain and blind drawn/closed! He’s not asleep yet as has only had his breakfast starter so far. Give it 20 minutes...


----------



## ChaosCat

What sort of lazy households you have there!
It was up at 4.45 for us- yes, that’s when Bonny and I played in bed. And since then the piratesses have been in and out and out and in enjoying the early morning quiet.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, sounds familiar  though we got a lie in today until 5:50 thanks to it being gloomy and every curtain and blind drawn/closed! He's not asleep yet as has only had his breakfast starter so far. Give it 20 minutes...


I wouldn't have minded but I didn't get to sleep until after 1.30 so I could have done with another couple of hours. :Meh


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmmm, maybe a little nap later then @Charity 

@ChaosCat oh yes, totally lazy (I'd like it to be even lazier please, the only thing I'm looking forward to about Holiday is hopefully a slightly later start to the day!).


----------



## ChaosCat

Enjoying the weekend


----------



## LJC675

Suter and her splattered frog pose. Weirdly she often lays like this, head stretched almost resting on her throat, seems weird to me, but she seems to like it.


----------



## Charity

Oh Suter, you are funny. But then, who wants to be like all other cats?


----------



## AshJack

Hmmm.. had another visit today from a huge local cat, just sits and stares at my two, (he’s been around a lot), he’s almost twice the size of mine. But of course doesn’t stop my two both hissing at him. I finally managed to capture a pic of him, he must have found something great as he was rubbing against the floor..

.. then had to laugh because after my scrappy two finally removed him they then decide they are going to vocally tell me they are bored figured if I make them jump for it, they’ll stop yelling at me:Cat


----------



## Tawny75

Me? Me? Of course not Hooman, I would never ever knock your pasta jars over when I am chasing a fly. Never!


----------



## jasperthecat

LJC675 said:


> Suter and her splattered frog pose. Weirdly she often lays like this, head stretched almost resting on her throat, seems weird to me, but she seems to like it.
> 
> View attachment 404003
> 
> View attachment 404004


Jasper does exactly the same...same position and pose on the floor...always the bedroom floor for some reason. It looks awfully uncomfortable to me but he seems to like laying in that position so I just leave him to it.

Ollie seems to sleep like that on the bedroom windowsill for some reason..again it looks awfully uncomfortable be he too seems to enjoy it!


----------



## ChaosCat

Tawny75 said:


> Me? Me? Of course not Hooman, I would never ever knock your pasta jars over when I am chasing a fly. Never!
> View attachment 404055


Of course you wouldn't ever do that! Anyone can see that.


----------



## LJC675

Tawny75 said:


> Me? Me? Of course not Hooman, I would never ever knock your pasta jars over when I am chasing a fly. Never!
> View attachment 404055


Aw that's a beautiful pic.


----------



## Oneinamillion

"Now, is this really the face of someone that would wake you up at 5:30 in the morning, just for you to check if I have enough food, rather than check myself! I think not" Thought Jiggs:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Having a quiet morning


----------



## Cully

A rare photo opportunity as Misty won't normally lie near me. I fidget too much!
















She was happy to keep me company this morning .


----------



## SbanR

Ollie isn't a lap cat so I'm chuffed this has happened


----------



## Jaf

Lottie doesn't like Sundays. Twice now I've heard her crying and realised that she is trapped in the neighbour's house. The neighbour abandoned the house years ago but left me the keys. The house partially collapsed years ago in an earthquake. Last week I rescued her, today same thing but I got pics. I am going to knock a cat shaped hole through the garden wall so it doesn't happen again! Batman and Geoffrey watched. Lottie was very hungry!


----------



## LJC675

Kalex - I iz on lookout duty:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How are you feeling, beautiful Kalex? Clearly quite perky given that you are in an awesome vantage point - hope you're still eating okay xx


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> How are you feeling, beautiful Kalex? Clearly quite perky given that you are in an awesome vantage point - hope you're still eating okay xx


Well Aunty Oscar's mummy. I was being pretty good. My mummy has started leaving food out wiv ice on one side of the bowl so I can eat my dinner in 2 bits, which I fink is good so I haz eaten lots. But today I don't want food, she keeps putting bowls of fings in front of me, but I don't want. I is actually up the pole so she can't chase me wiv the food.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear, Kalex, just eat a little bit then your mummy will stop chasing you with things, maybe? Try not to worry her too much, she loves you very much.

@LJC675 I'm so glad that there's been an improvement - I hope that today is just a blip xx


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> Well Aunty Oscar's mummy. I was being pretty good. My mummy has started leaving food out wiv ice on one side of the bowl so I can eat my dinner in 2 bits, which I fink is good so I haz eaten lots. But today I don't want food, she keeps putting bowls of fings in front of me, but I don't want. I is actually up the pole so she can't chase me wiv the food.


Dear Kalex, that's very clever of you to go up the tower for sentry duty to avoid mummy chasing you wiv bowls of fings. But don't get too complacent dear girl. As you know, your mummy is a whizz at all fings diy. She'll soon knock up a long extending arm and you'll soon see a dish of somfing held under your nose!


----------



## SuboJvR

So now I've lost 10kg (!!) I don't automatically hate all photos of me 

Even if my hair is a mess and these are my rubbishy old glasses because I left my nice ones in a hotel (argh!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww Joey, your mummy looks lovely  I'm sure she looked lovely before the 10kg weight loss but if it makes her happier, that's all good. Cute picture @SuboJvR


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney had decided we need new curtains:


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney had decided we need new curtains:
> View attachment 404193


Hes telling you that you're too slow installing a vertical climbing mat for him


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I'z had my brekkfast, checked out the neighbours from the top of the shed and now sleeping off the yummy catnip snack I had


----------



## ChaosCat

Spot the mad cat!









No wonder Annie is only muscle and fur. The way she jumped about in the tree was unbelievable. 
It's in my neighbours' garden which I'm looking after this fortnight and Annie loves to join me there.



























I didn't know she climbs quite so high. She must keep slim and fit to go up to the thinnest twigs.


----------



## ChaosCat

Here she almost takes a fall:





and jumping about like it was on the ground:


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh my Annie :Jawdrop


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Oh my Annie :Jawdrop


She has a reputation as a wild piratess to live up to.


----------



## SuboJvR

I know it's been a bit quiet on the Joey front but we are all well here  I love how expressive my little man is, never known a cat like it.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Here she almost takes a fall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and jumping about like it was on the ground:


Oh goodness Annie, what a little adventurer you are. Such confidence weaving her way through the branches. 
I must admit CC my heart was in my mouth just watching her.
Is Bonnie as brave?


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Oh goodness Annie, what a little adventurer you are. Such confidence weaving her way through the branches.
> I must admit CC my heart was in my mouth just watching her.
> Is Bonnie as brave?


Bonny is the gentler of the two. She does like climbing and jumping, but I haven't yet seen her doing stunts like these. Though admittedly I hadn't seen Annie doing that before, either.


----------



## Summercat

Great photos and vids @ChaosCat


----------



## Charity

Snoozing...









...and sunbathing


----------



## TriTri

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney had decided we need new curtains:
> View attachment 404193


No sorry, that can be repaired quite easily!


----------



## slartibartfast

Attack of the brown paper bag!!!


----------



## SuboJvR

My cat is odd


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 404386


Good morning upside down Barney.


----------



## LJC675

We iz bored, bored, bored!!!

There iz fledgling blackbird in our garden, itz not very good at flying and it would be a brilliant toy, but Mummy haz spoilt all our fun, we thought she waz coming to play wiv us and the toy, but she grabbed us and haz now locked the cat flap. We stared out the back door for ages, but meanie Mummy wouldn't let us out.
Bored !!!

Suter, has chilled out and gone to sleep, but Kalex has a brilliant I'm bored face on.


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> We iz bored, bored, bored!!!
> 
> There iz fledgling blackbird in our garden, itz not very good at flying and it would be a brilliant toy, but Mummy haz spoilt all our fun, we thought she waz coming to play wiv us and the toy, but she grabbed us and haz now locked the cat flap. We stared out the back door for ages, but meanie Mummy wouldn't let us out.
> Bored !!!
> 
> Suter, has chilled out and gone to sleep, but Kalex has a brilliant I'm bored face on.
> View attachment 404434
> 
> View attachment 404435


Her whole posture says it all!:Hilarious. How is her eating? Still improving? I miss her chubby face


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## LJC675

SbanR said:


> Her whole posture says it all!:Hilarious. How is her eating? Still improving? I miss her chubby face


It's a bit hit and miss still, but overall now I have found a way I can leave her some food down and keep it chilled, she is generally eating nearly all of her food, but just spread over a longer period. Yesterday she ate loads, I put a bit extra in her bowl as she seemed keen. But today, she's only had about 15g of breakfast (maybe she's full from yesterday)


----------



## ChaosCat

LJC675 said:


> We iz bored, bored, bored!!!
> 
> There iz fledgling blackbird in our garden, itz not very good at flying and it would be a brilliant toy, but Mummy haz spoilt all our fun, we thought she waz coming to play wiv us and the toy, but she grabbed us and haz now locked the cat flap. We stared out the back door for ages, but meanie Mummy wouldn't let us out.
> Bored !!!
> 
> Suter, has chilled out and gone to sleep, but Kalex has a brilliant I'm bored face on.
> View attachment 404434
> 
> View attachment 404435


Kalex, your life is a hard one! But I must admit that I'm glad for the toy's sake.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie brought in a toy and the toy was clever enough to hide in my boot. Luckily Annie was stalking my boot so I knew there was something fishy and didn't put it on mouse and all.


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> It's a bit hit and miss still, but overall now I have found a way I can leave her some food down and keep it chilled, she is generally eating nearly all of her food, but just spread over a longer period. Yesterday she ate loads, I put a bit extra in her bowl as she seemed keen. But today, she's only had about 15g of breakfast (maybe she's full from yesterday)


Ollie is like that too I get so stressed on the days he won't eat as there seems to be marginally more bad days than good


----------



## SbanR

Lazy afternoon in the garden


----------



## LJC675

So, I haz been sooo bored today that my head fell off from the boredom.










Ah, there it is, panic over:


----------



## AshJack

Ouch @ChaosCat I'd have woken the street with my screams!!


----------



## ChaosCat

AshJack said:


> Ouch @ChaosCat I'd have woken the street with my screams!!


That would have been very awkward at 5 in the morning. 
I don't know how many mice I have already rescued and brought outside, it's routine. 
Had I put on the boot unknowingly it would have been a very different story, of course.


----------



## AshJack

@ChaosCat i can imagine!!!! Ermmm after this I think I'll be checking out my boots from now on!! Luckily I only get twigs to throw and dead snail shells - long may it continue!!:Cat


----------



## Mary Nappier

nicolaa123 said:


> View attachment 258135
> only one rule of photo thread, the photo must have been taken in the last 12 hours........
> 
> Enjoy!


Where do I go to be able to introduce myself and post messages.
I cannot find it anywhere..


----------



## ChaosCat

Mary Nappier said:


> Where do I go to be able to introduce myself and post messages.
> I cannot find it anywhere..


Welcome on board! You can simply start a new thread in the Cat Chat and introduce yourself.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mary Nappier said:


> Where do I go to be able to introduce myself and post messages.
> I cannot find it anywhere..


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> That would have been very awkward at 5 in the morning.
> I don't know how many mice I have already rescued and brought outside, it's routine.
> Had I put on the boot unknowingly it would have been a very different story, of course.


Years ago I did put a welly on and found a mouse. No idea how long it had been there but it was well past it's 'best before' date!!


----------



## ewelsh

I dragged out my old hippy wicker chair ( I needed to change things around as I kept looking for Loulou)

Tahdah now I have her with me all the time thank you @Soozi










Seems this chair is becoming extremely popular










I don't think Loulou would be impressed having to look at Libby's bottom


----------



## Soozi

ewelsh said:


> I dragged out my old hippy wicker chair ( I needed to change things around as I kept looking for Loulou)
> 
> Tahdah now I have her with me all the time thank you @Soozi
> 
> View attachment 404528
> 
> 
> Seems this chair is becoming extremely popular
> 
> View attachment 404530
> 
> 
> I don't think Loulou would be impressed having to look at Libby's bottom
> 
> View attachment 404529


Awww Libby reminds me so much of Liddy! Gorgeous girl! Glad the cushion was Ok Hun you can give LouLou a cuddle anytime now. ❤xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Yes they are so alike xxxxxxx 

yes I absolutely love the cushion and cuddle it often, I move it from room to room wherever I am, so I can see that snooty look which I miss so much. Xxxxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Years ago I did put a welly on and found a mouse. No idea how long it had been there but it was well past it's 'best before' date!!


Urgh... my breakfast was very fresh at least...


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> I dragged out my old hippy wicker chair ( I needed to change things around as I kept looking for Loulou)
> 
> Tahdah now I have her with me all the time thank you @Soozi
> 
> View attachment 404528
> 
> 
> Seems this chair is becoming extremely popular
> 
> View attachment 404530
> 
> 
> I don't think Loulou would be impressed having to look at Libby's bottom
> 
> View attachment 404529


That's so lovely! Great idea and beautiful gesture @Soozi!


----------



## AshJack

Not sure if this is Dolly’s new version of Cat Yoga or just ‘I’m really really bored and tired!’


----------



## ChaosCat

This is elegance in its purest form:


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> This is elegance in its purest form:
> 
> View attachment 404571


Oh my, what have you done with little Annie? She must be eating all those rodents you released. Please bring back the petite version.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> This is elegance in its purest form:
> 
> View attachment 404571


That's how I look after too many doughnuts


----------



## ChaosCat

She’s still her rather too slim self- it’s the position of her leg that makes her look so big.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> She's still her rather too slim self- it's the position of her leg that makes her look so big.


I know what you mean. Moo is small too but at the wrong angle her bum looks huge . Don't tell her I said that!!


----------



## Cully

Huh, why you wake me? I was jus snoozin n dreamin of tuna and shrimps. Can I has sum for brekkie pleese?


----------



## Jesthar

Lorelei: I'm sulking because mum didn't notice I snuck into the craft shed behind her and she locked me in until supper time









Charlie-girl: _I'm_ sulking because mum didn't leave the stripy idiot locked in the shed!


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur enjoying the morning air in the harness I made him :Cat


----------



## Charity

lea247 said:


> Arthur enjoying the morning air in the harness I made him :Cat
> 
> View attachment 404621
> 
> 
> View attachment 404622


Arthur, you iz looking THE top cat in that snazzy harness, lucky boy.


----------



## Charity

I decided on a bit of bird watching at close range this morning so I whizzed up the tree and onto the shed. Can you see me?










If I sit here quietly, one of them might come near enough for me to catch him










Go away with that camera woman, you'll frighten them


----------



## Summercat

Lovely cushion @ewelsh & @Soozi 

Looks great! @lea247

Pretty pic of Missy @Cully


----------



## AshJack

Spot the Dolly!


----------



## LeArthur

AshJack said:


> Spot the Dolly!


Love that last one!


----------



## SbanR

Chilled


----------



## TommyB

Tubby politely reminding me that it's time for his dinner.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper is clearly overjoyed :Joyful


----------



## Summercat

@AshJack 
You should frame the last pic 

Sweet photos @SbanR :Cat

@Purplecatlover 
Nice to see Jasper, cute as always.xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Angel or Devil?! My hand thinks Devil!


----------



## Shrike

"Slave, my fans are missing me! Rectify the situation forthwith!"








"Thats it, classic Queen of the World pose!"








"Right, I'm off - things to do, flies to chase!"


----------



## AshJack

Summercat said:


> @AshJack
> You should frame the last pic
> 
> Sweet photos @SbanR :Cat
> 
> @Purplecatlover
> Nice to see Jasper, cute as always.xx


 Great idea, got the perfect frame for it as well


----------



## Psygon

lea247 said:


> Arthur enjoying the morning air in the harness I made him :Cat
> 
> View attachment 404621
> 
> 
> View attachment 404622


Love that harness, it's super smart!


----------



## AshJack

’ See’ says Dolly ‘my leg is fine.. Grrrr my leg is fine.. stop looking at me.. I’m bored now ..!’


----------



## Charity

Quiet Saturday night


----------



## GingerNinja

What do you do after you've had your head in the catnip... 









Sleep it off in the parsley of course


----------



## LeArthur

Play mode has switched to snooze mode!


----------



## Shrike

Curled up on her doorstep like she was locked out! I even grabbed her to check her chip did still unlock the flap.


----------



## Charity

Bunty led me a merry dance this morning. She was in one of those scatty moods when she just wants to get out of the garden. She got up on the roof of the shed, meowing constantly, pacing back and forth and thinking how she could get over the cat netting into next door. At one point, she actually jumped and managed to get herself onto the fencing and tried walking along but got her feet tangled in the netting and lost her balance and was left hanging and clinging onto the top of the fence. I have to go through a trellis gate to reach her at which point she fell off. Then she jumped back up to the shed roof and not even treats would encourage her down so I reluctantly left her to it. A few minutes later she came back down the tree. :Banghead

_Don't know why you have to make so much fuss, I know what I'm doing.....most of the time







_


----------



## SbanR

Shrike said:


> View attachment 404936
> 
> 
> Curled up on her doorstep like she was locked out! I even grabbed her to check her chip did still unlock the flap.


Poor girl, she does look so pathetic, being made to camp on her own doorstep

:Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 404729
> 
> Angel or Devil?! My hand thinks Devil!


"Angel" is my vote.


----------



## TriTri

Shrike said:


> "Slave, my fans are missing me! Rectify the situation forthwith!"
> View attachment 404769
> 
> "Thats it, classic Queen of the World pose!"
> View attachment 404770
> 
> "Right, I'm off - things to do, flies to chase!"
> View attachment 404771


About time too. Lovely to see you again Brooke.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Bunty led me a merry dance this morning. She was in one of those scatty moods when she just wants to get out of the garden. She got up on the roof of the shed, meowing constantly, pacing back and forth and thinking how she could get over the cat netting into next door. At one point, she actually jumped and managed to get herself onto the fencing and tried walking along but got her feet tangled in the netting and lost her balance and was left hanging and clinging onto the top of the fence. I have to go through a trellis gate to reach her at which point she fell off. Then she jumped back up to the shed roof and not even treats would encourage her down so I reluctantly left her to it. A few minutes later she came back down the tree. :Banghead
> 
> _Don't know why you have to make so much fuss, I know what I'm doing.....most of the time
> View attachment 404937
> _


Looks like a ghost behind you Bunty?


----------



## TriTri

lea247 said:


> Play mode has switched to snooze mode!
> 
> View attachment 404825


So cute, I could pinch her.


----------



## AmsMam

Raining outside, so what's a girl to do...

View media item 78762


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 405054


What a little angel:Kiss


----------



## lymorelynn

Lambchop bank holiday line up


----------



## Charity

That's a lovely picture Lynn, they are all so gorgeous xx


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Looks like a ghost behind you Bunty?


Oh yes, a phantom shadow. Well spotted TT


----------



## dustydiamond1

Cully said:


> Oh yes, a phantom shadow. Well spotted TT


Lovely concrete cat statue.


----------



## Charity

Bunty cuddling up with me last night










and Toppy having a wash after breakfast


----------



## SuboJvR

Spose I had best get up...


----------



## dustydiamond1

Memorial Day 2019
Gypsy on the rocks with Peonys








and with a moss heart















She REALLY wanted to get that bunny


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> Spose I had best get up...
> 
> View attachment 405147


Oh Joey, what a big yawn. Are we keeping you up???


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

We found a lovely little bar, we wanted to sit in the corner on our last night - but someone was already there  I'm just in the 24 hours rule as we are home to our boy.


----------



## Charity

Don't let Oscar know you've been taking photos of other cats...heaven forbid!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother! You're home! I'm so pleased to see you and human daddy that I'm not even going to pretend to ignore you"


----------



## SbanR

My beautiful girl


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Jessie, you’re so brave - as well as beautiful xx


----------



## Joy84

She's had it for a couple of years and it was never popular ...
Suddenly since yesterday it's THE BEST bed on planet cat


----------



## Charity

Joy84 said:


> She's had it for a couple of years and it was never popular ...
> Suddenly since yesterday it's THE BEST bed on planet cat
> View attachment 405209
> View attachment 405210


LOL, cats are so fickle. Wise move though Phoebe


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> She's had it for a couple of years and it was never popular ...
> Suddenly since yesterday it's THE BEST bed on planet cat
> View attachment 405209
> View attachment 405210


Misty does that. She has numerous beds which she uses in a kind of random rotation. There's always one which is very much out of favour for months. Then bingo, "why didn't you tell me we had this lovely comfy bed?"


----------



## Shrike

Cully said:


> Misty does that. She has numerous beds which she uses in a kind of random rotation. There's always one which is very much out of favour for months. Then bingo, "why didn't you tell me we had this lovely comfy bed?"


Its a hang over from their wild days. Rotating their sleeping dens means they don't build up a strong scent in where they are sleeping - keeps predators off, it also cuts down on parasites which will hopefully have starved to death by the time they re-occupy the den.
Brooke has been using her igloo a lot this winter, but some winters she barely used it. I expect with the weather now warming she'll be up on top of the wardrobe again, though she has been snuggling up to me on the bed this last week.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper with his tiny bandage from the vets. He's had bloods done and a urine sample, so fingers crossed everything's okay!! Xx


----------



## Charity

Weather's not too bright today so just lazing indoors


----------



## Summercat

Great shots @SbanR


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## ewelsh

Beautiful Annie xxxx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh Annie you are beautiful...


----------



## SbanR

Sweet Annie, what a beautiful tongue you have


----------



## SbanR

Early morning exercise


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi beauty precious Annie  xx

Ollie, your face always has a look of, “How did I get here?!” Hehe.


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Early morning exercise
> View attachment 405399
> View attachment 405400
> View attachment 405401


Lovely weather for Ollie's climbing stunts.


----------



## ChaosCat

Sleep like that at your own peril.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Daddy, that's it, that's the spot, just there"










"It's time for your reward now, Human Daddy, how do you fancy a little nose kiss? I promise not to try to nibble you..."










"Oh Human Mother, all these post-holiday chores are simply exhausting!"


----------



## LJC675

Kalex the flower child:


----------



## Cully

Someone has spotted a big fat fly on the window.








I recognise that look and feel sorry for it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Kalex, you are looking so gorgeous amongst the flowers.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Daddy, I am just going to help you write your Ironman race report blog. Is that okay?"

















(Sorry they are a bit dark. Also sorry for lots of photos, I've missed our furry boy so much!)


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Someone has spotted a big fat fly on the window.
> View attachment 405455
> 
> I recognise that look and feel sorry for it!


That definitely is the stare of death!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> That definitely is the stare of death!


He he!!


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Also sorry for lots of photos


No such thing!


----------



## Jesthar

Doth our hostess know, Lorelei, that you weareth her drapes? 








(we've all been staying with friends for a few days whilst the Magnificat Manor bathroom gets an overhaul)


----------



## Charity

Bunty worries so much about life but here she is in one of her relaxed, playful moods last night


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty worries so much about life but here she is in one of her relaxed, playful moods last night
> 
> View attachment 405519


That's 'cos she doesn't know what's in store, yet!! Woof!


----------



## ewelsh

LJC675 said:


> Kalex the flower child:
> View attachment 405453
> 
> 
> View attachment 405454


What a stunning photo! That's one to be framed x


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## ChaosCat

Sorry for the Annie-photo-overload, but she is my consolation and my best companion just now.


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie has been very naughty today...he managed to steal a part opened bag of catnip and carried it into the bath for some strange reason but in any case he was joined by Jasper and between them they got so high rolling around in the bath that you'd think they were on Crystal Meths....Just look at how much Ollie has grown!!!!
When he first joined us we could glance out of the corner of our eye and identify who it was...now we have to look twice he's grown so much!

Ollie's only around 1.5/-1.6 kg lighter than 2 year old Jasper and barely 7 months old. By the time he's a year old he will probably be as heavy and as long but not quite as tall. He's a lot more agile than Jasper ever was and is getting into places and up to things that Jasper never did so we have to be more careful with Ollie.
Jasper likes to tussle with him and hold/pin him down for some reason at the moment but there's never any actual bloodshed, Jasper never hisses or growls ( only Ollie occasionally when he's been held down too long) and I think maybe it's just Jasper's idea of play and if we separate them and give them time out if it looks as though it's getting out of hand, they both complain and cry to be together. Ollie is looking for Jasper immediately after any tussle so Jasper mustn't be hurting him or he'd cower away but he is often the one who starts it and will have a playful swipe at Jasper as he passes.
They were laid in the bath doing a bit of paw slapping after the catnip incident.










Later Ollie was in a more sober and observant mood watching me setting up a guitar I bought last week.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 405580
> 
> 
> View attachment 405581
> 
> 
> View attachment 405582
> 
> 
> View attachment 405583
> 
> 
> Sorry for the Annie-photo-overload, but she is my consolation and my best companion just now.


Don't say 'sorry' for the lovely photos. She is sooo sweet. Its just nice to know she is there offering comfort when you need it.






x Cully x


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 405580
> 
> 
> View attachment 405581
> 
> 
> View attachment 405582
> 
> 
> View attachment 405583
> 
> 
> Sorry for the Annie-photo-overload, but she is my consolation and my best companion just now.


Photos of your beautiful girl always welcome


----------



## Trixie1

@ChaosCat No apologies needed! She's beautiful and we love too see her x


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Don't say 'sorry' for the lovely photos. She is sooo sweet. Its just nice to know she is there offering comfort when you need it.
> View attachment 405596
> x Cully x





SbanR said:


> Photos of your beautiful girl always welcome





Trixie1 said:


> @ChaosCat No apologies needed! She's beautiful and we love too see her x


Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@ChaosCat please never ever apologise for posting lots of pictures of Annie. I'm sure she is your comfort now - just as I am sure you are hers xx


----------



## ewelsh

@ChaosCat You keep posting, you both need each other xx


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

@ChaosCat Im so sorry to hear about the loss of Bonny. Such a sweet little Tabby girl. x x


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @ChaosCat please never ever apologise for posting lots of pictures of Annie. I'm sure she is your comfort now - just as I am sure you are hers xx





ewelsh said:


> @ChaosCat You keep posting, you both need each other xx
> 
> View attachment 405613





MissMiloKitty said:


> @ChaosCat Im so sorry to hear about the loss of Bonny. Such a sweet little Tabby girl. x x


Thank you! xx


----------



## Joy84

Me: Phoebe, why do you only have one ear?
Phoebe: Whaaa? Can't hear ya!


----------



## ChaosCat

Too hot today for Annie's taste.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We have a shade lover here too @ChaosCat - Annie is just being sensible. And beautiful.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> We have a shade lover here too @ChaosCat - Annie is just being sensible. And beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 405653


Oscar does look like he's contemplating a dip in the pool.


----------



## Cully

When it's warm @ChaosCat , Moo is often to be found in her favourite place, the drain!! Yes I know !!








It's nice and cool in there, just outside my flat. She hunkers down and does her stint at neighbourhood watch, reporting back every hour or so.
She doesn't think she can be seen in there so we all have to pretend and ignore her if we walk past.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> When it's warm @ChaosCat , Moo is often to be found in her favourite place, the drain!! Yes I know !!
> View attachment 405655
> 
> It's nice and cool in there, just outside my flat. She hunkers down and does her stint at neighbourhood watch, reporting back every hour or so.
> She doesn't think she can be seen in there so we all have to pretend and ignore her if we walk past.


Annie would like to have such a lovely drain, too, I'm sure. It's perfect in size besides being cool.


----------



## SbanR

Annie, iz super cool in the shade








Big sister isn't bovvered


----------



## Oneinamillion

"It's party time at Jiggs house! :Headphone" thought Jiggs
I thinks Jiggs had told them, bbq at his today!


----------



## ChaosCat

Oneinamillion said:


> "It's party time at Jiggs house! :Headphone" thought Jiggs
> I thinks Jiggs had told them, bbq at his today!
> View attachment 405694


It's great that Jiggs is so relaxed with the neighbourhood cats!


----------



## dustydiamond1

SbanR said:


> Sweet Annie, what a beautiful tongue you have


And such beautiful whiskers too, perfect for the 'Show Us the Whiskers' thread.


----------



## SbanR

Looks like it's going to be another exhausting day








Best get some rest


----------



## ewelsh

Annie I iz zonked in this heat too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, it's sooooooo nice here in the sunshine, on my new chair, with a little breeze. Might have 40 winks"


----------



## ChaosCat

As her CatChat friends are also lazy Annie joins them for another chilled nap on a hot day.









Not catty, but I couldn't cycle past this gutter poppy without taking a photo.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 405743
> View attachment 405744
> View attachment 405745


Enjoying the fresh air and in the shade too. What a sensible girl.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 405743
> View attachment 405744
> View attachment 405745


Lovely photos @ChaosCat


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Lovely photos @ChaosCat


Thanks, @Charity


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 405743
> View attachment 405744
> View attachment 405745


Lovely photos



ChaosCat said:


> Thanks, @Charity
> 
> View attachment 405773


Gorgeous Annie, I could just kiss your little pink nose :Kiss


----------



## Psygon

Fun in the sun with CK


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 405743
> View attachment 405744
> View attachment 405745


lovely pics


----------



## ewelsh

Oh CK your blue jacket brings out your stunning eyes! I could look at you all day!


----------



## Charity

Soon be time to get up to go to bed


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy on Sunday






































She was tuckered out


----------



## ChaosCat

Always these paparazzi!


----------



## LJC675

Charity said:


> Soon be time to get up to go to bed
> 
> View attachment 405823


Oh you poor unsuspecting souls, cherish those days of tranquillity and peace whilst you can, not long now until thing will be livening up quite a bit.


----------



## ChaosCat

Not quite accurate loaf for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Annie  You look like a totally gorgeous "not quite accurate loaf" to me


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human daddy, I don't mind when you take nice photos of me to send to human mother when she's at work to try to cheer her up. Plus I'm hanging out in the main guest room, which I like as it complements my tabby handsomeness perfectly"


----------



## lillytheunicorn

Who shot the Bear?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 405890
> 
> 
> View attachment 405889
> 
> 
> Always these paparazzi!
> View attachment 405888


The 3rd photo: It's no use hiding Annie, I can see you lol


----------



## Cully

lillytheunicorn said:


> Who shot the Bear?
> View attachment 405912


Hard to make out which bit is which!


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Jesthar

From tonights snoozing menu, Lorelei has opted to experiment with a rather exotic concoction:









Whereas Charlie-girl has chosen a far more classical deconstructed splat:


----------



## Summercat

Biggles showing off his pretty eyes.


----------



## Willow_Warren

This morning we have a slightly lazy loaf position on the windowsill










Hannah


----------



## ewelsh

lillytheunicorn said:


> Who shot the Bear?
> View attachment 405912


I'm still trying to work out which end is which 



Summercat said:


> Biggles showing off his pretty eyes.
> View attachment 405932


Superb eyes handsome Biggles


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> This morning we have a slightly lazy loaf position on the windowsill
> 
> View attachment 405943
> 
> 
> Hannah


That's a beauty for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## immum

Milo - "it's such hard work lying in the sun"


----------



## immum

Indie - "I'm coming to get you!"


----------



## TriTri

dustydiamond1 said:


> Gypsy on Sunday
> View attachment 405852
> 
> View attachment 405855
> 
> View attachment 405849
> View attachment 405850
> View attachment 405851
> 
> She was tuckered out
> View attachment 405853
> View attachment 405854


She is sooooo lovely ❤


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Biggles showing off his pretty eyes.
> View attachment 405932


Very beautiful eyes indeed!


----------



## joe.g

Our black cat Daisy chillin with daddy 
And our grey cat Bella mid sneeze


----------



## LeArthur

Can I get up for work now please Arthur?


----------



## Charity

Why I spend loads of money on toys when an empty paracetomol strip is just as entertaining I'll never know


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Why I spend loads of money on toys when an empty paracetomol strip is just as entertaining I'll never know
> 
> View attachment 406112
> 
> 
> View attachment 406113
> 
> 
> View attachment 406114


He He! I know what you mean. Misty spent ages stalking a tomato top (spider). Even got a bum wiggle


----------



## joe.g

Charity said:


> Why I spend loads of money on toys when an empty paracetomol strip is just as entertaining I'll never know
> 
> View attachment 406112
> 
> 
> View attachment 406113
> 
> 
> View attachment 406114


Plastic bottle tops! That's what my two go wild for


----------



## ewelsh

Mobile phones in this house


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I knew you needed warming up last night so that's the only reason I sat on you. It's not because I think you're alright or anything..."


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I knew you needed warming up last night so that's the only reason I sat on you. It's not because I think you're alright or anything..."
> 
> View attachment 406158


I doubt that this is what he thinks. What I received by telepathy was:
'It's so nice to be close to you, dear human mother. I'm so happy to be part of your family. Wouldn't have dreamed of such a happiness a couple of years ago.'


----------



## ChaosCat

Cheating- these photos are from yesterday, but with the forum having been down I feel justified to cheat.

It was still *u n b e a r a b l y* *hot* yesterday, fourth day above 30 degrees in a row with nights not getting lower than 22 degrees. It was such a stuffy atmosphere that it felt like moving through syrup.
Annie wasn't at all happy, she has got such a thick fur that I always collect the crawling ticks from her, they don't get through to the skin.




























Rain and storm over night cleansed the atmosphere annd she is a much happier bunny today.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Cheating- these photos are from yesterday, but with the forum having been down I feel justified to cheat.
> 
> It was still *u n b e a r a b l y* *hot* yesterday, fourth day above 30 degrees in a row with nights not getting lower than 22 degrees. It was such a stuffy atmosphere that it felt like moving through syrup.
> Annie wasn't at all happy, she has got such a thick fur that I always collect the crawling ticks from her, they don't get through to the skin.
> 
> View attachment 406159
> 
> 
> View attachment 406161
> 
> 
> View attachment 406160
> 
> 
> Rain and storm over night cleansed the atmosphere annd she is a much happier bunny today.


That's just reminded me to go find the pet cooling mats. Moo will be glad of those soon, if I can remember where I stashed them. Glad Annie is feeling cooler today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hope so @ChaosCat  xx


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> He He! I know what you mean. Misty spent ages stalking a tomato top (spider). Even got a bum wiggle


This is so funny. 
I got several "tomato top spiders" and attached each individually to cotton and hung them up in the bedroom doorway to frighten my little sister (years ago)... I kept calling her upstairs and eventually had to go downstairs to tell her to go up to her bedroom. Still waiting and ahead of her I went upstairs and yes you guessed it, frightened myself to death on the dangling tts's


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> This is so funny.
> I got several "tomato top spiders" and attached each individually to cotton and hung them up in the bedroom doorway to frighten my little sister (years ago)... I kept calling her upstairs and eventually had to go downstairs to tell her to go up to her bedroom. Still waiting and ahead of her I went upstairs and yes you guessed it, frightened myself to death on the dangling tts's


Serves you right :Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Serves you right :Hilarious


I know. I should have had Moo as my little sister- who would have appreciated my tts's.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> I know. I should have had Moo as my little sister- who would have appreciated my tts's.


With bum wiggles too lol.


----------



## LeArthur

I've been 'trapped' for the past 20 minutes. I can hear my OH making tea, I wonder when I'll get mine :Bored










I just wish his toasty toes were on my icey toes!


----------



## Moglets

Gosh, what a fabulous fluffy bunch!


----------



## ChaosCat

:Wideyed


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 406240
> 
> :Wideyed


Ooer.....glad I'm not a mouse, look at those gnashers.:Nailbiting


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Ooer.....glad I'm not a mouse, look at those gnashers.:Nailbiting


Even the rats tremble around here.  
Our neighbour just told me this afternoon that he hasn't seen rats in his patio border for some time now. He has been trapping them and driving them to a wood for years. Looks like Annie is more efficient.


----------



## Jesthar

lea247 said:


> I've been 'trapped' for the past 20 minutes. I can hear my OH making tea, I wonder when I'll get mine :Bored
> 
> View attachment 406226
> 
> 
> I just wish his toasty toes were on my icey toes!


I am also trapped beneath a furry lump, and mine appears to have misplaced a couple of legs at least!










I'm not sure what we'd call this kind of loaf, @Mrs Funkin?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Even the rats tremble around here.
> Our neighbour just told me this afternoon that he hasn't seen rats in his patio border for some time now. He has been trapping them and driving them to a wood for years. Looks like Annie is more efficient.


We share communal bins so get a few rats. Fortunately the local cats are pretty good ratters. They don't eat them though. Probably too well fed on Felix etc. 
It gets a bit annoying as it's usually me who picks up and disposes of the dead carcasses as nobody else bothers.
I'm pretty sure Misty isn't responsible though as I can usually see what she's up to, stalking smaller fry like beetles.
I blame the 3 regular ratters: Ginge, Patch, and Ratty McRatface.
I know Annie is fond of the odd small rodent to present to you, ( I've seen your jars).


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> We share communal bins so get a few rats. Fortunately the local cats are pretty good ratters. They don't eat them though. Probably too well fed on Felix etc.
> It gets a bit annoying as it's usually me who picks up and disposes of the dead carcasses as nobody else bothers.
> I'm pretty sure Misty isn't responsible though as I can usually see what she's up to, stalking smaller fry like beetles.
> I blame the 3 regular ratters: Ginge, Patch, and Ratty McRatface.
> I know Annie is fond of the odd small rodent to present to you, ( I've seen your jars).


Ratty McRatface?


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Ratty McRatface? [/QUOTE
> 
> It's Moo's pal Sooty, the one who calls in every day through my kitchen window to see if we've got any spare dinner going for him.
> I saw him one day 'worrying' a rat, so nicknamed him Ratty McRatface.
> He's a lovely friendly lad who used to come in and play with Moo's toys, until she put her paw down and said it was "just too much". Now he's only allowed in the kitchen.


----------



## Psygon

Waffles: he's behind me isn't he?










Ed photobomb :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

Summercat said:


> Biggles showing off his pretty eyes.
> View attachment 405932


I don't think I realized just how green (aqua?) His eyes were before. Stunning.


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Waffles: he's behind me isn't he?
> 
> View attachment 406310
> 
> 
> Ed photobomb :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Seriously look at their eyes! :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

I'm not sure whether to regard this as a compliment or an insult. 
I assure you, my feet are not smelly.


----------



## Summercat

@Psygon 
Thanks! The light has to be right to capture them but he does have a very pretty shade of sea green eyes. I think his black fur sets it off well.

Speaking of pretty eyes, Waffles are a stunner


----------



## Shrike

"Slave - I'm all wet! What have you done with Summer?"









"Just look at me!!! I'm like a hedgehog!"









"Time for my tea Slave - I know I've made this wall black with scenting marking - but its very important visitors know this is MY spot!"









"After all, just up here is MY food! I'll just mark it as mine, in case you forget!"









"OK - get serving then! These pouches won't open themselves you know! If they did I could get rid of you!"


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Brooke, how could your slave allow you to get so wet and why was he not waiting with a towel to dry your pretty paws? You could never look like a hedgehog 

I hope you were fed followed with a treat!


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> Oh Brooke, how could your slave allow you to get so wet and why was he not waiting with a towel to dry your pretty paws? You could never look like a hedgehog
> 
> I hope you were fed followed with a treat!


She hates being toweled, so I only do it if she has really got wet down to the skin - like when she fell into the pond!


----------



## SbanR

Ollie and friend


----------



## ewelsh

Does Ollie have a girl friend?


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> She hates being toweled, so I only do it if she has really got wet down to the skin - like when she fell into the pond![/QUOTE
> 
> Fell in the pond  oh Brooke that's not very elegant :Hilarious:Hilarious must have been someone else's fault!


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> Fell in the pond  oh Brooke that's not very elegant :Hilarious:Hilarious must have been someone else's fault!


Hmmm - I suppose she'd blame the fish as I'm pretty sure she was after the pellets floating on the surface!


----------



## huckybuck

Cat sitter has been fab at keeping me up to date with the HBs. LH has been attacking her stuff though whoops!!


----------



## huckybuck

He's also been perving


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, Little H you are a cheeky boy...it’s because you’re feeling better isn’t it? Your mummy needs to forgive you anything now


----------



## Willow_Warren

"Why is it raining... I'm bored"










She normally goes out in the morning, but this morning she's very unsettled.

She was on my lap for a bit, then running up the stairs, then under the chair, washing/playing with her own feet, then jumping up the wall (literally... possibly a cobweb), she's now back in my lap, but she's not tired. I think I've a new toy we can break out later... and some special treats. 
Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear Lola, Oscar feels the same about the wind  it’s very blustery here today and he really doesn’t like the wind up his tail. He’s finally settling on our bed now. 

Hope it improves soon for you Lola, then you can get out and about for a bit.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Does Ollie have a girl friend?


No, that's a friend we meet occasionally. He's very friendly. I think he's allowed to come and go as he wishes as I sometimes see him extremely early in the morning/ late at night. His crown jewels have been removed


----------



## ChaosCat

High wind outside and a high energy Annie in and out and out and in and in...


----------



## Charity

Someone behind me is looking for mischief this morning


----------



## Cully

Shrike said:


> "Slave - I'm all wet! What have you done with Summer?"
> View attachment 406342
> 
> 
> "Just look at me!!! I'm like a hedgehog!"
> View attachment 406343
> 
> 
> "Time for my tea Slave - I know I've made this wall black with scenting marking - but its very important visitors know this is MY spot!"
> View attachment 406344
> 
> 
> "After all, just up here is MY food! I'll just mark it as mine, in case you forget!"
> View attachment 406345
> 
> 
> "OK - get serving then! These pouches won't open themselves you know! If they did I could get rid of you!"
> View attachment 406346


I'm sure a lot of them are asking where summer went! Misty really dislikes wet or windy weather so snoozes all day, then comes alive just after I've shut up for the night.
Never mind Brooke, I think you make the best looking hedgehog ever. Hope you got your treats!


----------



## Cully

@ChaosCat She looks so sweet stretched out there. 
When you think where they sometimes poke those little noses, feet must smell like roses.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> @ChaosCat She looks so sweet stretched out there.
> When you think where they sometimes poke those little noses, feet must smell like roses.


Didn't know we have a poet in our midst!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> No, that's a friend we meet occasionally. He's very friendly. I think he's allowed to come and go as he wishes as I sometimes see him extremely early in the morning/ late at night. His crown jewels have been removed


Beautiful marks on his coat!!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Didn't know we have a poet in our midst!


He he, sorry, I didn't notice till you said.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I'm just going to guard the top step, so there's no chance of missing out on a second brekkie"










""Human Daddy! You're back from running, hurrah! Let me give you something to take photos of"



















"If you decide to sell the house, I think I should be in the estate agent description photos...what do you mean you're not selling and I will live here for ever? Oh cool"



















"Oh Human Mother, look at my fluffy belly...I know you want to sniff it...but just you try it!"










"Time for a little groom...*sluuurrrrrp*...got to keep myself neat and tidy"










"Oh Human Daddy and Human Mother, that's it, just the spot...don't stop!"



















Oscar has now come inside, as it's too blustery to settle for a proper nap


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I'm just going to guard the top step, so there's no chance of missing out on a second brekkie"
> 
> View attachment 406404
> 
> 
> ""Human Daddy! You're back from running, hurrah! Let me give you something to take photos of"
> 
> View attachment 406405
> 
> 
> View attachment 406406
> 
> 
> "If you decide to sell the house, I think I should be in the estate agent description photos...what do you mean you're not selling and I will live here for ever? Oh cool"
> 
> View attachment 406407
> 
> 
> View attachment 406408
> 
> 
> "Oh Human Mother, look at my fluffy belly...I know you want to sniff it...but just you try it!"
> 
> View attachment 406409
> 
> 
> "Time for a little groom...*sluuurrrrrp*...got to keep myself neat and tidy"
> 
> View attachment 406410
> 
> 
> "Oh Human Daddy and Human Mother, that's it, just the spot...don't stop!"
> 
> View attachment 406411
> 
> 
> View attachment 406412
> 
> 
> Oscar has now come inside, as it's too blustery to settle for a proper nap


A load of lovely photos, he's such a handsome lad!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @ChaosCat - sorry for the overload of pictures, I just love him too much not to share him


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @ChaosCat - sorry for the overload of pictures, I just love him too much not to share him


Can't ever be an overload! And don't you dare to stop sharing him!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I'm just going to guard the top step, so there's no chance of missing out on a second brekkie"
> 
> View attachment 406404
> 
> 
> ""Human Daddy! You're back from running, hurrah! Let me give you something to take photos of"
> 
> View attachment 406405
> 
> 
> View attachment 406406
> 
> 
> "If you decide to sell the house, I think I should be in the estate agent description photos...what do you mean you're not selling and I will live here for ever? Oh cool"
> 
> View attachment 406407
> 
> 
> View attachment 406408
> 
> 
> "Oh Human Mother, look at my fluffy belly...I know you want to sniff it...but just you try it!"
> 
> View attachment 406409
> 
> 
> "Time for a little groom...*sluuurrrrrp*...got to keep myself neat and tidy"
> 
> View attachment 406410
> 
> 
> "Oh Human Daddy and Human Mother, that's it, just the spot...don't stop!"
> 
> View attachment 406411
> 
> 
> View attachment 406412
> 
> 
> Oscar has now come inside, as it's too blustery to settle for a proper nap


Oh Oscar you're so photogenic and so lucky to have a clear sunny day


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barneys loving his new toy


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I'm just going to guard the top step, so there's no chance of missing out on a second brekkie"
> 
> View attachment 406404
> 
> 
> ""Human Daddy! You're back from running, hurrah! Let me give you something to take photos of"
> 
> View attachment 406405
> 
> 
> View attachment 406406
> 
> 
> "If you decide to sell the house, I think I should be in the estate agent description photos...what do you mean you're not selling and I will live here for ever? Oh cool"
> 
> View attachment 406407
> 
> 
> View attachment 406408
> 
> 
> "Oh Human Mother, look at my fluffy belly...I know you want to sniff it...but just you try it!"
> 
> View attachment 406409
> 
> 
> "Time for a little groom...*sluuurrrrrp*...got to keep myself neat and tidy"
> 
> View attachment 406410
> 
> 
> "Oh Human Daddy and Human Mother, that's it, just the spot...don't stop!"
> 
> View attachment 406411
> 
> 
> View attachment 406412
> 
> 
> Oscar has now come inside, as it's too blustery to settle for a proper nap


Love your captions @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Charity

The wind always makes Bunty and Toppy go a little doo lally, today is no exception

_Bunty's waiting for Toppy to spring on her from somewhere









but Toppy's too busy playing hide and seek







_


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I'm just going to guard the top step, so there's no chance of missing out on a second brekkie"
> 
> View attachment 406404
> 
> 
> ""Human Daddy! You're back from running, hurrah! Let me give you something to take photos of"
> 
> View attachment 406405
> 
> 
> View attachment 406406
> 
> 
> "If you decide to sell the house, I think I should be in the estate agent description photos...what do you mean you're not selling and I will live here for ever? Oh cool"
> 
> View attachment 406407
> 
> 
> View attachment 406408
> 
> 
> "Oh Human Mother, look at my fluffy belly...I know you want to sniff it...but just you try it!"
> 
> View attachment 406409
> 
> 
> "Time for a little groom...*sluuurrrrrp*...got to keep myself neat and tidy"
> 
> View attachment 406410
> 
> 
> "Oh Human Daddy and Human Mother, that's it, just the spot...don't stop!"
> 
> View attachment 406411
> 
> 
> View attachment 406412
> 
> 
> Oscar has now come inside, as it's too blustery to settle for a proper nap


You got some really nice pics there. A proper little Oscar portfolio.
Misty says she doesnt blame him not liking the wind. I've just had to close the window as it's whistling through it and spooking her.


----------



## Cully

My chin is so heavy I've got to rest it on my favourite bed.








This is my really fed up look.:Grumpy Mum calls me Grumpy Knickers.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> My chin is so heavy I've got to rest it on my favourite bed.
> View attachment 406447
> 
> This is my really fed up look.:Grumpy Mum calls me Grumpy Knickers.


Maybe a little grumpy- but still adorable!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Maybe a little grumpy- but still adorable!


:Shy Shucks, you're just saying that.:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> :Shy Shucks, you're just saying that.:Cat


I do like the fierce ladies!


----------



## Clairabella

Just, you know, two little monsters casually chillin' on mam's bed on a Saturday night ❤❤


----------



## huckybuck

While Mum's away.....


----------



## huckybuck

Bit of a cheat this one as it was a few weeks ago when I wasn't around I'm sorry - but I took it cause I think Little H was feeling lots better!!! It makes me so happy to see him like this, feeling well again. Spotted it when I was looking for Nanny D's photo.


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> While Mum's away.....
> 
> View attachment 406472


When the cat is away...


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola: "ah... that's better... basking in some early morning sunshine"










" does my bum look big"


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Where's barney?


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Where's barney?
> View attachment 406482


Hehe! Let's have the rest of your little imp then


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Where's barney?
> View attachment 406482


I presume there's a Barney attached to that paw lol.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy Saturday June 8 :

Oh Boy! My favorite climbing pole!









So glad mom doesn't care how high I go!









Hmmm I'm getting pretty far up here...









Ok, enough for now









There was no tension on her leash, she was up & back down in about 8 seconds.


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Gypsy Saturday June 8 :
> 
> Oh Boy! My favorite climbing pole!
> View attachment 406494
> 
> 
> So glad mom doesn't care how high I go!
> View attachment 406495
> 
> 
> Hmmm I'm getting pretty far up here...
> View attachment 406496
> 
> 
> Ok, enough for now
> View attachment 406497
> 
> 
> There was no tension on her leash, she was up & back down in about 8 seconds.


Fantastic work out, Gypsy!


----------



## ChaosCat

Playing with the hexbug


----------



## SbanR




----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> View attachment 406515
> View attachment 406516


Such pretty photos!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Afternoon nap after spending most of the day in the garden.


----------



## huckybuck

For @LJC675

Still the most beautiful popular bed in the house!!


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> For @LJC675
> 
> Still the most beautiful popular bed in the house!!
> 
> View attachment 406568


Aw, lovely to see them using it


----------



## TommyB

This is pancake obsessed Totty. Any of your kitties have an obsession with certain foods? He gets one tiny nibble of one once a week but becomes ravenous and follows me around like I have a giant stash of pancakes. This here is his 'crack' face.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, Totty, pancake obsession eh? I was going to make a reference to Sabrina the Teenage Witch and pancakes but figured it might be a bit left field...so I won't


----------



## dustydiamond1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, Totty, pancake obsession eh? I was going to make a reference to Sabrina the Teenage Witch and pancakes but figured it might be a bit left field...so I won't


'Pancake Madness' is the fifth episode of the third season. I love this show. As a matter of fact I'm watching a re-run of the episode 'When Teens Collide" on 'AntennaTV' right now!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @dustydiamond1 I love Sabrina too - we even have a talking Salem that I brought back hand luggage to the UK from Chicago in 1997. You touch his tummy and he says three phrases:

"Can opener, gotta go"

"I urge you to worship me"

"Harvey and Sabrina, Harvey and Sabrina"

 I'm a bit daft though - until Oscar moved in, Salem used to sit by the cat flap.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @dustydiamond1 I love Sabrina too - we even have a talking Salem that I brought back hand luggage to the UK from Chicago in 1997. You touch his tummy and he says three phrases:
> 
> "Can opener, gotta go"
> 
> "I urge you to worship me"
> 
> "Harvey and Sabrina, Harvey and Sabrina"
> 
> I'm a bit daft though - until Oscar moved in, Salem used to sit by the cat flap.


Talking Salem sounds really cool and I think it's really neat that you had him by the cat flap! Did Oscar ever meet him? I like to catch on the show if it's a real cat or the puppet.
I am so glad Harvey and Sabrina got together in the final episode. For the life of me and despite all the times I have watched and rewatched the show I don't remember when she told him she was a witch and they broke up. I need to sit down and watch the DVDs of the series. I had bought it on ebay a year or so ago.


----------



## SbanR

Time for bed


----------



## LJC675

We still like our squishy birthday boxes,


----------



## Psygon

Identity crisis


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Identity crisis
> 
> View attachment 406655


How can you do that to them?


----------



## huckybuck

He's keeping the cat sitter on her toes! A small Hairball vomit yesterday but touch wood ok. He's had his obs checked thoroughly and appropriate meds given


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> Playing with the hexbug
> 
> View attachment 406509
> 
> 
> View attachment 406508
> 
> 
> View attachment 406507


We have a hexbug but they always loose it if I let it loose! Have to only use it in a confined space. The bath is good!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> He's keeping the cat sitter on her toes! A small Hairball vomit yesterday but touch wood ok. He's had his obs checked thoroughly and appropriate meds given
> 
> View attachment 406657


lovely photo - doesn't he look regal !


----------



## ChaosCat

Just got up from that spot to get myself a tea.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> He's keeping the cat sitter on her toes! A small Hairball vomit yesterday but touch wood ok. He's had his obs checked thoroughly and appropriate meds given
> 
> View attachment 406657


Great photo

Huck you look as if your advertising your mums house :Hilarious:Hilarious

"here is the glamorous front room, decor matching, all soft furnishing have been tested out and meet the highest standards"


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> Just got up from that spot to get myself a tea.
> View attachment 406668


How kind of you warm up the spot


----------



## huckybuck

Cat Sitting update!

My boy Huck about to fall out of his lovely @LJC675 sofa!


----------



## huckybuck

Pip Pip looking beautiful!


----------



## huckybuck

Cat sitter selfies!!

















We have THE BEST CAT SITTER EVER!!!!!


----------



## ewelsh

No wonder your completely relaxed @huckybuck


----------



## Mrs Funkin

dustydiamond1 said:


> Talking Salem sounds really cool and I think it's really neat that you had him by the cat flap! Did Oscar ever meet him? I like to catch on the show if it's a real cat or the puppet.
> I am so glad Harvey and Sabrina got together in the final episode. For the life of me and despite all the times I have watched and rewatched the show I don't remember when she told him she was a witch and they broke up. I need to sit down and watch the DVDs of the series. I had bought it on ebay a year or so ago.


Hmmm, she tells him more than once - but it's the third time he remembers, when he and Josh have the battle for Sabrina. The first time is with Roland the troll, I can't remember the second...I might introduce Oscar to Salem soon, might be interesting!

Apologies everyone for the Sabrina chat


----------



## dustydiamond1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm, she tells him more than once - but it's the third time he remembers, when he and Josh have the battle for Sabrina. The first time is with Roland the troll, I can't remember the second...I might introduce Oscar to Salem soon, might be interesting!
> 
> Apologies everyone for the Sabrina chat


 oops me too, should have started a pm :Bag


----------



## GingerNinja

@huckybuck I am intrigued as to why Gracie is Pip Pip


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> @huckybuck I am intrigued as to why Gracie is Pip Pip


Gracie or should I say Gwacie is Gwaciepops Popadop Pip Pop shortened to Pip or Pip Pip (she also chirps constantly as she chatters to you which sounds like a squeak or pip lol)

The poor HBs all have identity crisis as I don't think any of them are referred to by their proper names!!


----------



## dustydiamond1

huckybuck said:


> Gracie or should I say Gwacie is Gwaciepops Popadop Pip Pop shortened to Pip or Pip Pip (she also chirps constantly as she chatters to you which sounds like a squeak or pip lol)
> 
> The poor HBs all have identity crisis as I don't think any of them are referred to by their proper names!!


:Joyful :Hilarious :Woot


----------



## ChaosCat

At times I do feel like I'm being observed.


----------



## Summercat

Love those pics @ChaosCat


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Cat sitter selfies!!
> 
> View attachment 406707
> View attachment 406708
> 
> 
> We have THE BEST CAT SITTER EVER!!!!!


You can see how utterly miserable and depressed they are being without you HB .


----------



## Charity

Last night with Bunty










and this morning "the vet said I must rest so bring my breakfast on a tray will you"


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Last night with Bunty
> 
> View attachment 406755
> 
> 
> and this morning "the vet said I must rest so bring my breakfast on a tray will you"
> 
> View attachment 406756


That first photo is soooo sweet:Kiss and of course you have to wait upon the invalid


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Loving this morning’s pictures from folk


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Last night with Bunty
> 
> View attachment 406755
> 
> 
> and this morning "the vet said I must rest so bring my breakfast on a tray will you"
> 
> View attachment 406756


Toppy does look rather like he's suffering from man-flu. Males do suffer a lot worse, always. Poor Toppy, hope you're soon rid of that stupid blood clod.


----------



## SbanR

Not deterred by the strong winds


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Not deterred by the strong winds
> 
> View attachment 406758
> View attachment 406760


Ollie's fur really shows the wind!


----------



## ewelsh

What a pretty sight


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> We have a hexbug but they always loose it if I let it loose! Have to only use it in a confined space. The bath is good!!


I had to confine Misty's to a washing up bowl, or it ends up under the fridge. Bloomin' noisy though!!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> At times I do feel like I'm being observed.
> 
> View attachment 406749
> 
> 
> View attachment 406748
> 
> 
> View attachment 406750


:Hilarious:Hilarious no hiding place!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> What a pretty sight
> 
> View attachment 406762


Libby, you're looking lovely in pink.


----------



## Cully

Thought you'd like this, @Mrs Funkin 
"Are you sitting on something Moo?"
"Nooooh!"








"Is that Oscar's mouse?"
"Uh-huh!"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You do need to keep those special extra-long tailed mice hidden away Misty Moo, for fear of them being stolen 

Thanks @Cully - your girl is looking lovely xx


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR
Ollie's back paw looks very big in the second photo :Bookworm


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> Gracie or should I say Gwacie is Gwaciepops Popadop Pip Pop shortened to Pip or Pip Pip (she also chirps constantly as she chatters to you which sounds like a squeak or pip lol)
> 
> The poor HBs all have identity crisis as I don't think any of them are referred to by their proper names!!


Makes perfect sense to me


----------



## GingerNinja

@Cully Misty Moo is so beautiful, she reminds me of my late Tilly so much :Kiss


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> @Cully Misty Moo is so beautiful, she reminds me of my late Tilly so much :Kiss


Thank you. :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, here we are again...me on your side, Human Daddy on his side and you squashed in the middle"

I don't care though do I, my beautiful boy, for you and Human Daddy are my world, so where else would I rather be? I'll tell you where. Nowhere.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, here we are again...me on your side, Human Daddy on his side and you squashed in the middle"
> 
> I don't care though do I, my beautiful boy, for you and Human Daddy are my world, so where else would I rather be? I'll tell you where. Nowhere.
> 
> View attachment 406822


❤❤ uncle Oscar ❤❤


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola "when it is going to stop raining and dry up outside... I don't like getting my paws all wet..."









Also Lola is sat to one side in her bed as she put one on her toys in her bed yesterday evening whilst playing with it... she does this quite a bit - but can't seem to work out how to get them back out again .

I also made the mistake of sitting on the sofa this morning and she came over for some lap time... I nearly didn't go to work...


----------



## SbanR

It's miserable outside again mum
Make it better!


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> It's miserable outside again mum
> Make it better!
> 
> View attachment 406850


Yes, come on Mum, make it better for all of us.


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> It's miserable outside again mum
> Make it better!
> 
> View attachment 406850


Oh my god, look at him. What an absolute beauty ❤


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> It's miserable outside again mum
> Make it better!
> 
> View attachment 406850


He is a very handsome boy :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

There's someone sitting on the table


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! Could you turn the tap off from the sky please? I know I've been out but I wanted to go out again...and now I can't as I just don't want to get wet. I guess I'd better just close my eyes and dream of fishy instead...mmmm..."


----------



## Willow_Warren

ChaosCat said:


> There's someone sitting on the table
> 
> View attachment 406866


:Jawdrop You have blue sky


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> :Jawdrop You have blue sky


It was only for a moment, this morning it poured with rain and now it is grey again.


----------



## LJC675

Willow_Warren said:


> :Jawdrop You have blue sky


I thought that too, lucky thing. It's torrential rain here.
Suter doesn't like the rain at all and won't normally go out, but I think she's got 'cabin fever' She went out 1st thing, came back in soaking wet, yelled after she came through the cat flap for some attention. Eew yuk as I tried to pick her up, so a rub down with a towel. An hour later the cat flap goes again, in comes Suter all soggy again, out comes the towel again. It was getting a bit damp now, so I just laid it on the floor so if she wanted to roll on it or anything she could. About 40 mins later there goes the cat flap again, by the time I get to the kitchen she's sitting squarely in the middle of the towel that I left out, yelling. I did laugh at her, shouting to be dried off.
Oh and I have no idea why she had the urge to keep going out in the pouring rain.


----------



## ChaosCat

LJC675 said:


> I thought that too, lucky thing. It's torrential rain here.
> Suter doesn't like the rain at all and won't normally go out, but I think she's got 'cabin fever' She went out 1st thing, came back in soaking wet, yelled after she came through the cat flap for some attention. Eew yuk as I tried to pick her up, so a rub down with a towel. An hour later the cat flap goes again, in comes Suter all soggy again, out comes the towel again. It was getting a bit damp now, so I just laid it on the floor so if she wanted to roll on it or anything she could. About 40 mins later there goes the cat flap again, by the time I get to the kitchen she's sitting squarely in the middle of the towel that I left out, yelling. I did laugh at her, shouting to be dried off.
> Oh and I have no idea why she had the urge to keep going out in the pouring rain.


She needed to show the rain that she won't surrender.
Annie is out in any weather. She can't bear to stay inside for more than three hours or so.


----------



## ChaosCat

Huh? You ask whether I intend to stay here longer?










Thanks, yes, I'm quite comfy.


----------



## Cully

Why is it


Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! Could you turn the tap off from the sky please? I know I've been out but I wanted to go out again...and now I can't as I just don't want to get wet. I guess I'd better just close my eyes and dream of fishy instead...mmmm..."
> 
> View attachment 406869


Oh bless you Oscar, you look so comfy there, and at least you're dry.
Moo is exactly the same Mr F, going out only to dash back in moments later. She meows pitifully at me and it tugs at my heart that I can't make her understand I'm not in charge of the weather.


----------



## huckybuck

A new breed of MC - the semi shorthair.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I think you look very smart Little H


----------



## Jesthar

For goodness sake. We have multiple cat beds in this house. I even make cat beds! Yet where does Lori choose to nest?









*sigh* Good job I love her!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ah but she's so pretty you can forgive her anything, right


----------



## Jesthar

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ah but she's so pretty you can forgive her anything, right


More or less


----------



## Joy84

I've got a bad case of "can't come to work because cat" ...


----------



## Willow_Warren

Joy84 said:


> I've got a bad case of "can't come to work because cat" ...
> View attachment 406888


Yes... I tried that one yesterday...


----------



## Cully

Yay, the rains stopped!








Torn between going out while it's still dry, or breakfast. Going out won!
Can't say I blame her after being cooped up so much lately.
Hope all your kitts are getting some dry weather today.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Yay, the rains stopped!
> View attachment 406893
> 
> Torn between going out while it's still dry, or breakfast. Going out won!
> Can't say I blame her after being cooped up so much lately.
> Hope all your kitts are getting some dry weather today.


Nope, still raining here


----------



## Joy84

@Jesthar 
Just sayin' :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Joy84 said:


> I've got a bad case of "can't come to work because cat" ...
> View attachment 406888


Ooh look at her tiger stripes - stunning!!!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Nope, still raining here


Aww, I hope it brightens up soon. It's not exactly nice here but at least it's dry (for the moment).


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> @Jesthar
> Just sayin' :Hilarious
> View attachment 406895


You should know by now, the box always wins lol.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Nope, still raining here. Lola popped out for 5 seconds then back in. Then out again for about 90 seconds as she needed a wee and getting a little wet was a better option than the litter tray!


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Nope, still raining here. Lola popped out for 5 seconds then back in. Then out again for about 90 seconds as she needed a wee and getting a little wet was a better option than the litter tray!


Same here WW. Ollie was having a nice wander and sniff when he heard the dreaded bin truck. About turn and a quick trot home. Decided he needed a wee first so headed to the current spot and did a hurried, half squat pee!


----------



## SbanR

That's all one can do on such a miserable day


----------



## ChaosCat

Doesn't exactly look comfortable to me- but then cats are fluids, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## SuboJvR

Morning snuggles with my baby boy


----------



## Charity

I know I am biased but there are so many beautiful black and white cats on here.


----------



## huckybuck

Cat ornaments!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Holly :Kiss


----------



## huckybuck

The abominable big paw Popsy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I do wish you wouldn't keep trying to get selfies with me..."










"...and then you'll never guess what happened! See! I told you it was shocking! You look shocked...or is it because I'm about to try to nibble your nose?"


----------



## SbanR

Caught up in the drama happening on Springwatch


----------



## Jesthar

SbanR said:


> Caught up in the drama happening on Springwatch
> View attachment 406981
> View attachment 406982


Lorelei was exactly the same!


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I do wish you wouldn't keep trying to get selfies with me..."
> 
> View attachment 406977
> 
> 
> "...and then you'll never guess what happened! See! I told you it was shocking! You look shocked...or is it because I'm about to try to nibble your nose?"
> 
> View attachment 406978


Who's photo bombing who??


----------



## Soozi

Always find it hard getting sweet pics of Saffy! but snuggles time on the bed is the best time!


----------



## SbanR

Soozi said:


> Always find it hard getting sweet pics of Saffy! but snuggles time on the bed is the best time!
> View attachment 406999
> View attachment 407000
> View attachment 407001


She looks so content Soozi


----------



## SbanR

We were caught out in a heavy downpour but Ollie didn't care; he was more interested in the birds


----------



## huckybuck

Reality Cat TV


----------



## ewelsh

Soozi said:


> Always find it hard getting sweet pics of Saffy! but snuggles time on the bed is the best time!
> View attachment 406999
> View attachment 407000
> View attachment 407001


Saffy you are so pretty, you compliment Mummy's bedding too 



SbanR said:


> We were caught out in a heavy downpour but Ollie didn't care; he was more interested in the birds
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a cat so wet unless having a bath :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 407005
> View attachment 407006
> View attachment 407007





huckybuck said:


> Reality Cat TV
> 
> View attachment 407008


If that squirrel only knew!


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Reality Cat TV
> 
> View attachment 407008


They're absolutely riveted, bless them lol. There's a chain link fence at the end of my garden with bushes on the other side. Moo sits for hours just watching the comings and goings of little rodents and insects, occasionally trying to catch something if it ventures on her side of the fence. No squirrels as yet though but still great cat TV:Watching


----------



## ChaosCat

Cuddliest cuddle bug


----------



## ewelsh

Spot the cat


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Spot the cat
> 
> View attachment 407038


Peeping round the corner lol!


----------



## huckybuck

Weird Cat!


----------



## Jonescat

Hurrah it has stopped raining and we are not coming in!


----------



## TommyB

"No cetded, the white part of the big loaf of bread that you and Meowmie sleep on is better without the covers, trust us."


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Weird Cat!
> 
> View attachment 407073
> View attachment 407074


That is so cute


----------



## Psygon

King of the catio


----------



## Charity

Somebody;s relaxed tonight


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Somebody;s relaxed tonight
> 
> View attachment 407115


Wow is that in the same room as Purdey? X


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## Summercat

@Psygon 
Looks a perfect day

@Charity 
Very cute pic

@All past two pages have had great photos


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 407033
> 
> 
> View attachment 407034
> 
> 
> Cuddliest cuddle bug


Oh Annie, you are such a gentle girl.
If I tried that with Misty she'd probably use my hand as a kickeroo.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Weird Cat!
> 
> View attachment 407073
> View attachment 407074


Love the new knitwear HB, where can I get one from?:Smuggrin


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> Love the new knitwear HB, where can I get one from?:Smuggrin


It's called a Molly Muffler - was lucky it matched my cardi and PJs perfectly!!


----------



## Psygon

I know this isn't actually a cat.. but just sorting out my clothing for tomorrow... Cat show day :-D


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> I know this isn't actually a cat.. but just sorting out my clothing for tomorrow... Cat show day :-D
> 
> View attachment 407121


Love the T shirt!! I definitely think you should offer a bespoke service lol!!

And I have that shirt too lol!!


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> Love the T shirt!! I definitely think you should offer a bespoke service lol!!
> 
> And I have that shirt too lol!!


One of my tk maxx finds :-D


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Daddy, I'm not for recycling! What do you mean if I'm in the recycling tub I'm going in the recycle bin? NOOOOOOOO! I'm too handsome to be recycled, there's only ever one Oscar Woo!"



















(Obviously Oscar isn't in the recycling and HD just lowered him gently to his chair in the hallway, where he stepped out of the basket and onto the chair)


----------



## slartibartfast

The reason why changing bed linen takes forever, my little helpers.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Oh Annie, you are such a gentle girl.
> If I tried that with Misty she'd probably use my hand as a kickeroo.


Don't tell Annie she is gentle, please, she considers herself a tough cookie. But she is a big softie with me.


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> I know this isn't actually a cat.. but just sorting out my clothing for tomorrow... Cat show day :-D
> 
> View attachment 407121


Fabulous, love it 
Have a great day & good luck x


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> It's called a Molly Muffler - was lucky it matched my cardi and PJs perfectly!!


Tailor made then and not generally available to just anyone. Very convenient way of carrying a cuddle though. Aww!


----------



## Psygon

ebonycat said:


> Fabulous, love it
> Have a great day & good luck x


We will try! Currently on the way and the tonks are doing their best to wail the car down


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Psygon

Waffles says hi from her show pen!


----------



## Willow_Warren

A quiet moment this morning. Awkward angle as she was curled to next to me


















I thought the better weather would calm her down, but it's turned a little cloudy and windy so she's running around the house like a loon... :Happy


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Wow is that in the same room as Purdey? X


Not likely!  Toppy's in the living rom with me, Purdey's in the kitchen.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> Waffles says hi from her show pen!
> 
> View attachment 407159


Hi Waffles - you're looking like a winner to me !


----------



## Psygon

Jammy also says hi!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good luck Jammy & Waffles  I look forward to reading later how you get on.


----------



## ewelsh

Jammy & Waffles to romp home with 1st


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Waffles says hi from her show pen!
> 
> View attachment 407159


Definitely a winner to me too
Hello gorgeous girl :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

Waffles and Jammy look quite relaxed. Fingers and paws crossed that they get the due appreciation.


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Jammy also says hi!
> View attachment 407175


Good luck gorgeous girls Waffles & Jammy
Be good girls
Oh Jammy I do love your toeies :Kiss


----------



## Summercat

Good luck @ Jammy & Waffles ~ great name combo


----------



## SbanR

Nosy















And getting in some exercise


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> Jammy also says hi!
> View attachment 407175


and Hi to you handsome boy - another winner in my book


----------



## TommyB

"On Saturday mornings I tell cetded he's a dork while he pets me."


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, whaddya mean I don't fit very well in this little bed? You know it's my current favourite...so I'll just tuck myself in and it's all good"










(please ignore the state of the skirting boards, they are original 1930s and a PITB to paint...I'm going to have to do it soon though! I've been putting it off for five years....)


----------



## ChaosCat

Coming home after standing behind our school stall at a neighbourhood fête almost all day- instant relaxation.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> (please ignore the state of the skirting boards, they are original 1930s and a PITB to paint...I'm going to have to do it soon though! I've been putting it off for five years....)


So of course I now have to zoom in on the skirting boards :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I am just envious you have 1930 skirting boards!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! Don’t be, they are a pain as they are so plain and so narrow...most pesky.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, whaddya mean I don't fit very well in this little bed? You know it's my current favourite...so I'll just tuck myself in and it's all good"
> 
> View attachment 407223
> 
> 
> (please ignore the state of the skirting boards, they are original 1930s and a PITB to paint...I'm going to have to do it soon though! I've been putting it off for five years....)


Oh Oscar you look so sweet, tucked up all snug in your doughnut bed:Kiss


----------



## Lucy & Troy

"Please don't wake me up Mum!!"


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie fell asleep while having tummy rubs.


----------



## ChaosCat

Sorry, dear family, won't be able to cook dinner today.


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> Sorry, dear family, won't be able to cook dinner today.
> 
> View attachment 407336


No I should think so too, you can not disturb Annie


----------



## Psygon

CK and his ladies :-D


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Daddy, come and give me a stroke, go on, you know you want to..."










"What do you mean I look a bit well padded? It's just my primordial pouch covered in extra fluffy tummy fur...come and stroke me, I dare you!"










(Disclaimer: Oscar isn't too padded, it's just the angle, honestly!)


----------



## Shrike

"Patrol finished, time to go and demand treats from Slave! What the hell? Get off my patch, Spotty Cat!" 'Make me, lightweight!'








"Engaging Floof mode!" 'Right back at you, Brooke!'








"Right, I can wait for you to clear off longer than you can, you monochrome loser!!" 'Try me you multicoloured miscreant!"









Quite a bit of low level yowling drew my attention - no idea how long they would've faced off, but I went out to give Spotty cat the excuse to vamoose before it got serious!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Brooke look at you all fluffed out, your not happy about that ummmm what did you say “ monochrome loser” :Hilarious

How rude to turn up on your turf uninvited, well done you for standing your ground.


----------



## Cully

I know if *I* slept like that I'd definitely fall off!


----------



## ChaosCat

Shrike said:


> "Patrol finished, time to go and demand treats from Slave! What the hell? Get off my patch, Spotty Cat!" 'Make me, lightweight!'
> View attachment 407380
> 
> "Engaging Floof mode!" 'Right back at you, Brooke!'
> View attachment 407381
> 
> "Right, I can wait for you to clear off longer than you can, you monochrome loser!!" 'Try me you multicoloured miscreant!"
> View attachment 407382
> 
> 
> Quite a bit of low level yowling drew my attention - no idea how long they would've faced off, but I went out to give Spotty cat the excuse to vamoose before it got serious!


Don't let intruders start to think they can do what they want, Brooke! You did very well there!



Cully said:


> I know if *I* slept like that I'd definitely fall off!
> View attachment 407393


It does happen to Annie when sleeping like that. On waking she sometimes tumbles down and then pretends it was just as intended.


----------



## huckybuck

Morning coffee in the garden with the kids! 
Just hope we don't get any more low flyers!!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Morning coffee in the garden with the kids!
> Just hope we don't get any more low flyers!!
> 
> View attachment 407434


Why do I only spot 3 kids? Where's Holly?


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Why do I only spot 3 kids? Where's Holly?












She hates Little H and Grace and prefers to go in on her own or with just Huck later. She tends to go out in the evening when the youngsters aren't allowed!!


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 407439
> 
> 
> She hates Little H and Grace and prefers to go in on her own or with just Huck later. She tends to go out in the evening when the youngsters aren't allowed!!


Holly is too beautiful to mingle


----------



## SbanR

Jessie has taken to sleeping in her toy box


----------



## ewelsh

GingerNinja said:


> Holly is too beautiful to mingle


I love that saying, totally agree! Princess through and through


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> It does happen to Annie when sleeping like that. On waking she sometimes tumbles down and then pretends it was just as intended.


Misty likes to do a head stand on the corner of cupboards and tables. It looks very cute but is always a disaster if I don't catch her.
It's very funny though when they do that "I meant to do that" thing!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Jessie has taken to sleeping in her toy box
> View attachment 407448


Beats all those expensive beds we buy.:Banghead


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Pretty Jessie, Biggles sends his regards


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Jessie has taken to sleeping in her toy box
> View attachment 407448


Like a dragon sleeping on his treasure!


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Jessie has taken to sleeping in her toy box
> View attachment 407448


Pretty Jessie x


----------



## ChaosCat

Reading Annie's mind: 'Do I want go go outside? It's cooler inside... but I like it outside... the sun is so hot... there are pigeons in the amelanchier... but it's so awfully hot...'


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Pretty Jessie, Biggles sends his regards


Jessie says fank you and Hi to Biggles


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ChaosCat said:


> Reading Annie's mind: 'Do I want go go outside? It's cooler inside... but I like it outside... the sun is so hot... there are pigeons in the amelanchier... but it's so awfully hot...'
> View attachment 407453
> 
> View attachment 407455
> 
> View attachment 407454


what did she decide in the end ?
Cool kitchen or pigeons ?


----------



## ChaosCat

Bertie'sMum said:


> what did she decide in the end ?
> Cool kitchen or pigeons ?


The cooler insides won.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney in loaf mode:


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Just found this cat on Instagram - crazy eyes olive. Bless her!

https://www.instagram.com/crazy_eyes_olive/


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I love my SheepMouse that my CatChat Auntie A made for me"










Sending love @QOTN xx


----------



## Shrike

First photo of Brooke outside the front of the house - ruling over the bins!


----------



## Jaf

Pandora has come home! It's been a horrible 6 weeks, I thought she was dead. I've no idea where she's been but she is well, though a bit thin. She's very talkative and has told me all about her adventures. I wish I could keep her safe and find a proper home for her.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh poor baby - I didn’t realise she had gone missing!! Assuming she’s neutered?

Glad she’s home safe now x


----------



## Charity

That's great news @Jaf. Wonder where she's been?


----------



## Jaf

I’ve not mentioned it because I was sticking my head in the sand. Very unlike me actually.

Pandora was spayed last year. Took Geoffrey too. I think he’s missed her, he’s come for strokes this last week for the first time. Geoff has fur like a sheep.

Goodness it’s a whole year since a cat has turned up to live here. Maybe I’ve neutered all the local cats!

Wherever Pandora was must have been ok, she’s thin but well.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney is getting neutered tomorrow. So long big balls...


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney is getting neutered tomorrow. So long big balls...
> View attachment 407602


He does have some pom-poms there! Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope all goes well with the Pom-Pom-ectomy - it's for the best, Barney.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Pom poms! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Poor Barney


----------



## TriTri

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney is getting neutered tomorrow. So long big balls...
> View attachment 407602


Good luck Barney, hope all goes as well as it can do


----------



## ebonycat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney is getting neutered tomorrow. So long big balls...
> View attachment 407602


Goodbye Pom pom's, hope all goes well
Sending healing vibes to Barney x


----------



## dustydiamond1

My photos are usually past the 12 hour rule by the time I get around to posting so I made a special effort tonite.

Watching out the window for me to get home from work:









Down the inside stairs to the get the mail :
'but I don't wanna go back upstairs'!









Back in the apartment with me holding her treat bag in my teeth to try and get a good picture of her face:


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> My photos are usually past the 12 hour rule by the time I get around to posting so I made a special effort tonite.
> 
> Watching out the window for me to get home from work:
> View attachment 407657
> 
> 
> Down the inside stairs to the get the mail :
> 'but I don't wanna go back upstairs'!
> View attachment 407658
> 
> 
> Back in the apartment with me holding her treat bag in my teeth to try and get a good picture of her face:
> View attachment 407659


Gypsy has such a cute face, lovely big eyes!


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Gypsy has such a cute face, lovely big eyes!


:Cat Gypsy sends a big thank you and a big :Kiss to you and Annie!


----------



## ChaosCat

Had a lovely morning hunt. Thanks Annie!


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney is getting neutered tomorrow. So long big balls...
> View attachment 407602


:Jawdrop Don't worry Barney; you'll be Sooo much lighter and more athletic
Sending lots of healing vibes and looking forward to even more daring acrobatics


----------



## Bertie'sMum

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney is getting neutered tomorrow. So long big balls...
> View attachment 407602


Impressive


----------



## Willow_Warren

That mouse is so cute! Lola caught a crow at the weekend... tried to get through the cat flat with it, but as it was so large and in her mouth she couldn't get close enough to the cat flat for her chip to activate it! I am please to say after a rest the crow flew off...

Hannah


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney is getting neutered tomorrow. So long big balls...
> View attachment 407602




They are HUGE!!!


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Had a lovely morning hunt. Thanks Annie!
> 
> View attachment 407663


Aww hello little mousie aren't you a little cutie
Glad you was able to catch it & release it x


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> I've not mentioned it because I was sticking my head in the sand. Very unlike me actually.
> 
> Pandora was spayed last year. Took Geoffrey too. I think he's missed her, he's come for strokes this last week for the first time. Geoff has fur like a sheep.
> 
> Goodness it's a whole year since a cat has turned up to live here. Maybe I've neutered all the local cats!
> 
> Wherever Pandora was must have been ok, she's thin but well.


Bet you're super happy she's back. If only they really could tell us what they'd been doing.
I expect you're going to enjoy feeding her up and getting some good food into her.
Welcome home sweetie, no more going walkabout!


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney is getting neutered tomorrow. So long big balls...
> View attachment 407602


OMG my winter ear muffs aren't as big as that. Soon be gone Barney, and that'll be a huge weight off your er.........


----------



## Torin.

I have a new phone, and it has a MUCH better camera than my old one. Here's Moril last night at 1am


----------



## Psygon

Jammy just checking out what classes to enter for an upcoming cat show. Never seen someone study the schedule so intently... Didn't have the heart to tell her she's looking at the wrong section


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Jammy just checking out what classes to enter for an upcoming cat show. Never seen someone study the schedule so intently... Didn't have the heart to tell her she's looking at the wrong section
> 
> View attachment 407710
> 
> View attachment 407718
> 
> View attachment 407717


I think in that last pic she's asking you what miscellaneous means lol.


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Jammy just checking out what classes to enter for an upcoming cat show. Never seen someone study the schedule so intently... Didn't have the heart to tell her she's looking at the wrong section
> 
> View attachment 407710
> 
> View attachment 407718
> 
> View attachment 407717


That's a lovely series!


----------



## bluecordelia

As a lot of you know Iv has been poorly recently with dicky ticker.
He continues to do ok at home. The cat nip kicker remains a favourite for a afternoon snooze after a patrol of the gardens.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Gone!


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Gone!
> View attachment 407725


oops


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Gone!
> View attachment 407725


We believe you, we believe you:Jawdrop.
Wait until Barney hears you exposed him on social media.


----------



## Shrike

BarneyBobCat said:


> Gone!
> View attachment 407725


----------



## Summercat

@bluecordelia 
Lovely to see Ivan, he is a favorite of mine.
Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've been feeling massively off colour today but had to go out to drop off a birthday present for a pal. Her cat got in my car with me. This is Douglas 


























He's rather lovely (but don't tell Oscar I said that!).


----------



## LeArthur

This is what I woke up to....










Not sure how long he's been like this either because he wasn't at the bottom of the bed when I woke up.


----------



## Cully

lea247 said:


> This is what I woke up to....
> 
> View attachment 407742
> 
> 
> Not sure how long he's been like this either because he wasn't at the bottom of the bed when I woke up.


No Arthur, draught excluders lie across the door, not along the wall.
Looking as gorgeous as ever.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've been feeling massively off colour today but had to go out to drop off a birthday present for a pal. Her cat got in my car with me. This is Douglas
> 
> View attachment 407733
> 
> 
> View attachment 407734
> View attachment 407735
> 
> 
> He's rather lovely (but don't tell Oscar I said that!).


Hello Douglas, are you going to join PF so we can hear all about you?
Looks very friendly Mrs F, he's lovely.


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> I think in that last pic she's asking you what miscellaneous means lol.


Hahah quite possibly - I hope she doesn't think she's miscellaneous!!!


----------



## SbanR

lea247 said:


> This is what I woke up to....
> 
> View attachment 407742
> 
> 
> Not sure how long he's been like this either because he wasn't at the bottom of the bed when I woke up.


He's so sweet. ( somehow looks hilarious there. I'm whispering so Arthur doesn't hear me!)


----------



## ChaosCat

These photos give an impression of Annie's muscular shoulders, but don't come near to do them justice. When she kneads you see the muscles working under the fur in a very impressive way.


----------



## jasperthecat

He's delightful, affectionate, extremely sociable, gentle in fact he's turning into the perfect feline friend but can I as heck get Ollie to do as he's told!

Jasper has always respected being told not to get up somewhere particular without permission and we've never had an issue with him and even a very slightly emphasised NO was all it took but with Ollie it's a completely different story.
Like Jasper, Ollie is allowed into my music room but for obvious reasons I don't want him climbing on my recording desk and I must have lifted him off hundreds of times to no avail.

He knows full well he shouldn't get up there so the little so and so waits until my back is turned or I go briefly out of the room and then he's up there in a flash and now he's begun to sit on my studio monitors.
Of course as soon as he sees me coming toward him to lift him off, the cheeky little devil jumps down, runs off and then waits until my back is turned and then he sneaks up there again.

He reminds me very much of a very bright but naughty toddler getting into all kinds of mischief. He even checks to see if I'm looking before doing his naughty deeds 

I briefly nipped out of my studio to visit the bathroom and this is what greeted me when I returned.


----------



## SbanR

Enjoying some outdoor time


----------



## Joy84

How do they manage to look absolutely shattered while doing nothing at all will always be a mystery to me :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> How do they manage to look absolutely shattered while doing nothing at all will always be a mystery to me :Hilarious
> View attachment 407770


It's very tiring planning world domination you know:Jawdrop


----------



## SuboJvR

Ambush....










Having a wash whilst mummy cooks...










Cheeky little mister...










And taking himself off to bed...


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> He's delightful, affectionate, extremely sociable, gentle in fact he's turning into the perfect feline friend but can I as heck get Ollie to do as he's told!
> 
> Jasper has always respected being told not to get up somewhere particular without permission and we've never had an issue with him and even a very slightly emphasised NO was all it took but with Ollie it's a completely different story.
> Like Jasper, Ollie is allowed into my music room but for obvious reasons I don't want him climbing on my recording desk and I must have lifted him off hundreds of times to no avail.
> 
> He knows full well he shouldn't get up there so the little so and so waits until my back is turned or I go briefly out of the room and then he's up there in a flash and now he's begun to sit on my studio monitors.
> Of course as soon as he sees me coming toward him to lift him off, the cheeky little devil jumps down, runs off and then waits until my back is turned and then he sneaks up there again.
> 
> He reminds me very much of a very bright but naughty toddler getting into all kinds of mischief. He even checks to see if I'm looking before doing his naughty deeds
> 
> I briefly nipped out of my studio to visit the bathroom and this is what greeted me when I returned.


Years ago I kept an acoustic guitar in the corner of the room. My then cat would sit and repeatedly twang the same string just to annoy us.:Smuggrin


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> Ambush....
> 
> View attachment 407772
> 
> 
> Having a wash whilst mummy cooks...
> 
> View attachment 407773
> 
> 
> Cheeky little mister...
> 
> View attachment 407775
> 
> 
> And taking himself off to bed...
> 
> View attachment 407774


Haven't seen Joey for a while. He's looking as gorgeous as ever.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney playing hide and seek:


----------



## Cully

Just helping with the 'Egg Man' order she's getting very good at counting.


----------



## jasperthecat

Funny you should say that, the other day Ollie was doing that to one of the guitars I have on the floor stand...he thought it was great fun.

The other morning I went downstairs at 2.00am to make a cuppa and I heard a sort of bang which I couldn't work out what it was that I'd heard. My other half woke up as a result of the noise and looked in my studio to investigate but couldn't see anything.

The next morning I noticed that a guitar that wouldn't fit on the already full five-guitar stand was leaned carefully against the wall behind the stand and someone had knocked it over and it fell against my gun cabinet resulting in quite a loud bang.
Now I don't know who it was...Jasper was downstairs with me and my OH was in bed when it happened so I wonder who it could possibly have been?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Joy84 it's very very tiring being so totally beautiful. That's the issue


----------



## ewelsh

jasperthecat said:


> Funny you should say that, the other day Ollie was doing that to one of the guitars I have on the floor stand...he thought it was great fun.
> 
> The other morning I went downstairs at 2.00am to make a cuppa and I heard a sort of bang which I couldn't work out what it was that I'd heard. My other half woke up as a result of the noise and looked in my studio to investigate but couldn't see anything.
> 
> The next morning I noticed that a guitar that wouldn't fit on the already full five-guitar stand was leaned carefully against the wall behind the stand and someone had knocked it over and it fell against my gun cabinet resulting in quite a loud bang.
> Now I don't know who it was...Jasper was downstairs with me and my OH was in bed when it happened so I wonder who it could possibly have been?


Ummmm must be the next door neighbour


----------



## huckybuck

When you are feeling lots better it's a good idea to keep a close eye on the treat jar in case the lid accidentally falls off!!


----------



## Jesthar

Charlie-girl here. Mummy wouldn't let me out when she got home tonight, and tben took me to the vet for no discernable reason. She says it's so I can keep having my Meloxidyl for my arthritis. I think she just likes to see me poked and prodded.

Cheeky vet says I need to lose a bit of weight and to cut my rations by 10%! (hooman note: she does, the little porker! Only by about half a kilo, though) I was so shocked I forgot to widdle in the carrier like I normally do...


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> When you are feeling lots better it's a good idea to keep a close eye on the treat jar in case the lid accidentally falls off!!
> 
> View attachment 407799


It's almost as if Gwacie is willing the jar lid to flip off :Hilarious:Hilarious aww bless her! Talk about a subtle hint


----------



## ewelsh

Jesthar said:


> Charlie-girl here. Mummy wouldn't let me out when she got home tonight, and tben took me to the vet for no discernable reason. She says it's so I can keep having my Meloxidyl for my arthritis. I think she just likes to see me poked and prodded.
> 
> Cheeky vet says I need to lose a bit of weight and to cut my rations by 10%! (hooman note: she does, the little porker! Only by about half a kilo, though) I was so shocked I forgot to widdle in the carrier like I normally do...
> 
> View attachment 407801


Oh Charlie-girl I don't know where to start, this is all outrageous behaviour from your slave! I think your beautiful and practically perfect in a every way!

Double chin up my sweetheart :Hilarious


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> Ummmm must be the next door neighbour


I'll look into that theory as it's been very perplexing.


----------



## Charity

Jesthar said:


> Charlie-girl here. Mummy wouldn't let me out when she got home tonight, and tben took me to the vet for no discernable reason. She says it's so I can keep having my Meloxidyl for my arthritis. I think she just likes to see me poked and prodded.
> 
> Cheeky vet says I need to lose a bit of weight and to cut my rations by 10%! (hooman note: she does, the little porker! Only by about half a kilo, though) I was so shocked I forgot to widdle in the carrier like I normally do...
> 
> View attachment 407801


Look at those gorgeous eyes, not sure her thoughts are as gorgeous


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Had a lovely morning hunt. Thanks Annie!
> 
> View attachment 407663


:Jawdrop :Wideyed :Cat


----------



## alixtaylor

Longest cat ever!!  she's all legs at the moment!


----------



## Cully

Moo tired herself out after beating up her 'favourite' teddy so......








going, and............








gone!
Unfortunately falling asleep where she expertly blocked all easy passage to both bathroom and kitchen and required much stepping over all evening.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Fanks for my new blankie Mum, it's perfect for my mid-afternoon nap !


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely blankie did you make it @Bertie'sMum


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Lovely blankie did you make it @Bertie'sMum


thank you, yes I did  It's a pattern I use a lot for the blankets I crochet for our Cats Protection rehoming centre - I can almost do it in my sleep now !


----------



## ewelsh

Bertie'sMum said:


> thank you, yes I did  It's a pattern I use a lot for the blankets I crochet for our Cats Protection rehoming centre - I can almost do it in my sleep now !


Clever you! Do you take orders or do bigger blankets?


----------



## Willow_Warren

That’s a lovely blanket. I tried to teach myself a bit of crochet after Christmas, I have 3 x blankets now .... but they are only large enough for a small mouse or hamster...


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Clever you! Do you take orders or do bigger blankets?


thank you !

The on in my photo is approx 70 x 60 cm and takes anything from 3-4 days to a fortnight to make - it depends on whether Bertie wants my lap or not ! (not easy to crochet with a cat on your lap ). At one time I did make larger ones for use as lap blankets by the residents in Mum's care home when she was alive and I have made them double bed sized in the past  But these days I just stick to the 'cat' sized ones for Cats Protection as I can just pick them up as and when I have time - so to answer your question sorry, no, I don't take orders.


----------



## ewelsh

@Bertie'sMum you are clever, I know they are notoriously time consuming. How lovely you used to make them for the care home!

Totally understand you don't take orders.


----------



## ChaosCat

Something interesting down there?


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie a few minutes ago enjoying a bit of my OH's pampering. Good job we're changing the bedding tomorrow he's really casting at the moment.










Now I can really relax.


----------



## Shrike

"After all the rain, my garden is nicely grown over and full of interesting things to hunt!"








"Of course the mice find it easier to hide, but that just adds to the fun!"








"Do you like Slave's new quarters, internet people? He built it last night - it'll give me a bit of peace when he moves in - he'd best not forget to feed me though!"


----------



## ChaosCat

Shrike said:


> "After all the rain, my garden is nicely grown over and full of interesting things to hunt!"
> View attachment 407903
> 
> "Of course the mice find it easier to hide, but that just adds to the fun!"
> View attachment 407904
> 
> "Do you like Slave's new quarters, internet people? He built it last night - it'll give me a bit of peace when he moves in - he'd best not forget to feed me though!"
> View attachment 407905


He won't- and if he does the tent surely won't hinder a resourceful lady like you from telling him so.
You might miss him in the house, though. Especially in winter when he is such a nice bed of just the right temperature.


----------



## Charity

Very relaxed tonight in my chair


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Very relaxed tonight in my chair
> 
> View attachment 407919


Nice to see all's well on the home front at last.:Smuggrin


----------



## ebonycat

Just put my magazine down for a second.... now I can't finish reading it


----------



## Psygon

Waffles has been eyeing up this lamp all week :-O


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Waffles has been eyeing up this lamp all week :-O
> 
> View attachment 407924


Sorry but that made me laugh out loud :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Waffles has been eyeing up this lamp all week :-O
> 
> View attachment 407924


Guess you'll be buying another then :Smuggrin


----------



## Cully

I've had a tiring day chasing bugs.








Now somebody peel me a grape!


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Sorry but that made me laugh out loud :Hilarious:Hilarious


Me too:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> "After all the rain, my garden is nicely grown over and full of interesting things to hunt!"
> View attachment 407903
> 
> "Of course the mice find it easier to hide, but that just adds to the fun!"
> View attachment 407904
> 
> "Do you like Slave's new quarters, internet people? He built it last night - it'll give me a bit of peace when he moves in - he'd best not forget to feed me though!"
> View attachment 407905


He wouldn't dare Brooke, on a positive note, you get a whole bed to yourself!

Good tent by the way!



Charity said:


> Very relaxed tonight in my chair
> 
> View attachment 407919


That's very good progress, to be that relaxed, they feel safe! Well done!


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Very relaxed tonight in my chair
> 
> View attachment 407919


Never before have seen a photo of a relaxed Bunty with quite so much joy!



ebonycat said:


> Just put my magazine down for a second.... now I can't finish reading it
> View attachment 407923


No, but then you have something so much nicer to look at. Such a cute photo!



Psygon said:


> Waffles has been eyeing up this lamp all week :-O
> 
> View attachment 407924


Do you take bets on how long this lamp will survive now?



Cully said:


> I've had a tiring day chasing bugs.
> View attachment 407925
> 
> Now somebody peel me a grape!


Moo, your life is a tough one! I hope your slave shows you the appropriate sympathy.


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> Never before have seen a photo of a relaxed Bunty with quite so much joy!
> 
> No, but then you have something so much nicer to look at. Such a cute photo!
> 
> Do you take bets on how long this lamp will survive now?
> 
> Moo, your life is a tough one! I hope your slave shows you the appropriate sympathy.


We used to have two of these lamps... CK did the same thing as waffles did. Only he was a bit bigger ..


----------



## Willow_Warren

Seriously.... earlier Lola spotted and chased this spider and stared at it under the sofa for some time! Now it come back out and I called Lola down from upstairs and to within inches of the spider and look what she does:










I really don't like spiders


----------



## SbanR

Ollie meeting his Bengal pal







Up his tree


----------



## ChaosCat

High activity levels on a hot afternoon


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I'm hiding under here as it's nice and shady...what do you mean you need to wheel it away?"
























"I'll just sit here on the cool tarp then...bliss!"










It's a hard life Oscar Woo. A very hard life.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Psygon said:


> Waffles has been eyeing up this lamp all week :-O
> 
> View attachment 407924


Barney destroyed our front room lamp doing exactly that!


----------



## huckybuck

We normally use another door to go in and out so somebody is very wary lol!!


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> We normally use another door to go in and out so somebody is very wary lol!!
> 
> View attachment 407969


You can't just change exits!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> We normally use another door to go in and out so somebody is very wary lol!!
> 
> View attachment 407969


Holly " this sun has gone to their heads"


----------



## ChaosCat

smiley Annie


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> smiley Annie
> 
> View attachment 407971
> 
> 
> View attachment 407972


Dreaming of all the mice she's going to bring in so mummy can practise and be as good a huntress as Annie


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> smiley Annie
> 
> View attachment 407971
> 
> 
> View attachment 407972


Aww......so pretty.


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Dreaming of all the mice she's going to bring in so mummy can practise and be as good a huntress as Annie


I'll never reach her standard. But I wouldn't mind if she gave up to teach me.


----------



## Shrike

Brooke enjoying the sun today!


----------



## Psygon

Not sure if anyone remembers me asking if getting the tonks an armchair was too much...

Well, I finally did it :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> Not sure if anyone remembers me asking if getting the tonks an armchair was too much...
> 
> Well, I finally did it :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 407977
> View attachment 407978


That's a gorgeous cat chair!!!!

Where was it from??


----------



## huckybuck

Flumping!!!


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> That's a gorgeous cat chair!!!!
> 
> Where was it from??


It's from IKEA.

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products...-childrens-armchair-vissle-grey-art-30392544/


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> smiley Annie
> 
> View attachment 407971
> 
> 
> View attachment 407972


Aww her little pink nose :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Not sure if anyone remembers me asking if getting the tonks an armchair was too much...
> 
> Well, I finally did it :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 407977
> View attachment 407978


Be careful..... now all the other CC kitties will want one 
No Ebony & Alfie you cannot have your very own armchair, you already have my sofa, my bed, all your beds & Lady dogs beds


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy, post combing session


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Gypsy, post combing session
> View attachment 407990
> 
> View attachment 407991


So relaxed! And showing off such a fluffy white tummy!


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> So relaxed! And showing off such a fluffy white tummy!


She just loves to be brushed and combed although she changes her mind as to which is her favorite, right now it is a plastic mens comb. Her fur is just like a bunnys , fluffy with a soft undercoat and it doesn't mat.


----------



## Willow_Warren

She's just so cute!










H


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> She's just so cute!
> 
> View attachment 408007
> 
> 
> H


Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Cully

dustydiamond1 said:


> Gypsy, post combing session
> View attachment 407990
> 
> View attachment 407991


A totally chilled Gypsy


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> She's just so cute!
> 
> View attachment 408007
> 
> 
> H


This could be @Mrs Funkin Sunday loaf lol. So sweet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

True indeed - Sunday morning loaf - looking beautiful Lola.


----------



## SbanR

This morning's session


----------



## Cully

Took the cat cool pads out of the cupboard to get them ready for use. 
Two seconds later.....


----------



## Trixie1

Cully said:


> Took the cat cool pads out of the cupboard to get them ready for use.
> Two seconds later.....
> View attachment 408023


Nothing like an open door that needs further investigation!


----------



## Psygon

Jammy :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Jammy :Cat
> 
> View attachment 408046


Beautiful photo!


----------



## huckybuck

What's she looking at???


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 408050
> 
> 
> What's she looking at???


The bird?? Does she know what sort of bird it is? (Or do you? )


----------



## DolomiTTe

Been growing one of these, I reckon it'll be ready to harvest very soon!! :Smuggrin


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Loaf! @Mrs Funkin


----------



## ChaosCat

DolomiTTe said:


> Been growing one of these, I reckon it'll be ready to harvest very soon!! :Smuggrin
> 
> View attachment 408054


Oh, can you send me some seeds please? I love that flower/ fruit or whatever it is! Looks so soft.


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Jammy :Cat
> 
> View attachment 408046


Love your eyes Jammy. Blue pools to fall into.


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Loaf!
> View attachment 408058


With a loaf it is forum duty to tag @Mrs Funkin.

Very cute loaf, by the way, looking a little strict, though. Is the service lacking?


----------



## Cully

DolomiTTe said:


> Been growing one of these, I reckon it'll be ready to harvest very soon!! :Smuggrin
> 
> View attachment 408054


If you get any spare seeds could you please send some to me?


----------



## ChaosCat

Not worried about cold feet, which is worth a lot with temperatures around 30 degrees.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ChaosCat said:


> With a loaf it is forum duty to tag @Mrs Funkin.
> 
> Very cute loaf, by the way, looking a little strict, though. Is the service lacking?


He was tired and I was annoying him I think!


----------



## huckybuck

lea247 said:


> The bird?? Does she know what sort of bird it is? (Or do you? )


It was a big Pige!! It had been clattering around on the roof but I disturbed it trying to get the photo!!


----------



## LeArthur

Sunday snoozes


----------



## Psygon

lea247 said:


> Sunday snoozes
> 
> View attachment 408067


Cute and relaxed


----------



## dustydiamond1

DolomiTTe said:


> Been growing one of these, I reckon it'll be ready to harvest very soon!! :Smuggrin
> 
> View attachment 408054


What a beautiful crop of cat you have there!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Cully said:


> Took the cat cool pads out of the cupboard to get them ready for use.
> Two seconds later.....
> View attachment 408023


Yep they just can't resist an open door.
I've been wanting to get a couple of cool mats for Gypsy. I had no idea there were so many types and brands, what kind do you have and do they work well?


----------



## dustydiamond1

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 408050
> 
> 
> What's she looking at???


What a wonderful catio! ♡♡♡♡


----------



## Willow_Warren

I do promise Lola has moved from this spot since this morning. Does seem to be her new favourite spot though (I'll break it to her gently that the cushions won't be out tomorrow). Snuck up on her a few times today as she's been in a variety of cute poses, but she kept getting up when I get close. This time she couldn't be bothered, maybe because she has a full belly now.









Hannah

P.s. extra photo










P.p.s. It's started to rain!


----------



## Cully

dustydiamond1 said:


> Yep they just can't resist an open door.
> I've been wanting to get a couple of cool mats for Gypsy. I had no idea there were so many types and brands, what kind do you have and do they work well?


I got mine both from Amazon last year when it was so hot here. I like these as they are just the right size (49 X 35cms) and you don't have to chill them first, like you do with some brands. 
These are by Keplin. 








Misty is a lady who like to take her time accepting new things, so it was a few weeks before she actually used one, and definitely seemed to appreciate being cooler. I found she slept longer lying on one in the hot weather.
I'm glad I bought 2 as I erm....borrowed one and found it great for sleeping on when it was hot.
They do get warm after a while of course with a hot body lying on them, but soon cool down. I expect they can be chilled in the fridge but I've never felt the need to.
I did quite a bit of research first but these seem to do the job very well.


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> I do promise Lola has moved from this spot since this morning. Does seem to be her new favourite spot though (I'll break it to her gently that the cushions won't be out tomorrow). Snuck up on her a few times today as she's been in a variety of cute poses, but she kept getting up when I get close. This time she couldn't be bothered, maybe because she has a full belly now.
> 
> View attachment 408107
> 
> Hannah


Same happens here. See a perfect photo opportunity, then by the time I've got the camera poised, she's moved. Sigh!
Must agree with you, Lola is very cute.


----------



## moomoowawa

Just got out the shower and Moustique won't let me get dressed


----------



## dustydiamond1

Cully said:


> I got mine both from Amazon last year when it was so hot here. I like these as they are just the right size (49 X 35cms) and you don't have to chill them first, like you do with some brands.
> These are by Keplin.
> View attachment 408106
> 
> Misty is a lady who like to take her time accepting new things, so it was a few weeks before she actually used one, and definitely seemed to appreciate being cooler. I found she slept longer lying on one in the hot weather.
> I'm glad I bought 2 as I erm....borrowed one and found it great for sleeping on when it was hot.
> They do get warm after a while of course with a hot body lying on them, but soon cool down. I expect they can be chilled in the fridge but I've never felt the need to.
> I did quite a bit of research first but these seem to do the job very well.


:Cat Oh thank you, I was so overwhelmed. I did decide I wanted one of the gels that don't need to be put in the freezer enguin and can be used by us minions.  I'll check out the Keplin. Thanks again :Kiss


----------



## dustydiamond1

Outside Sunday June 23






























And totally wore out


----------



## alixtaylor

Eclipse's face says it all!  This ended with Vivi on the floor and Eclipse hadn't moved an inch, this little one can certainly hold her own!


----------



## SbanR

alixtaylor said:


> View attachment 408155
> 
> 
> View attachment 408156
> 
> 
> View attachment 408154
> 
> 
> Eclipse's face says it all!  This ended with Vivi on the floor and Eclipse hadn't moved an inch, this little one can certainly hold her own!


Beautiful pics! Such expressive faces, both of them
In that last photo, Vivi certainly looks very annoyed


----------



## Charity

Love that last photo, if looks could kill


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Daddy, I've popped over to next door but MEEEOOOOOWWWWW I'm home and want my breakfast!"










"Thanks HD, my tummy is full so I shall sit a while and bask in the sunshine"










"Oh dear, my favourite tarp isn't on the floor where I like it best. I shall hang out up here instead then"



















(Human Mother eating lunch and looking at pictures sent to her by Human Daddy! Currently not feeling able to have yet another cat proofing conversation before anyone has a go at me!)


----------



## ChaosCat

alixtaylor said:


> View attachment 408155
> 
> 
> View attachment 408156
> 
> 
> View attachment 408154
> 
> 
> Eclipse's face says it all!  This ended with Vivi on the floor and Eclipse hadn't moved an inch, this little one can certainly hold her own!


Lovely photos! You ought to print them and frame them to hang the on the wall- such a perfect series of pics!



Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Daddy, I've popped over to next door but MEEEOOOOOWWWWW I'm home and want my breakfast!"
> 
> View attachment 408167
> 
> 
> "Thanks HD, my tummy is full so I shall sore a while and bask in the sunshine"
> 
> View attachment 408168
> 
> 
> "Oh dear, my favourite tarp isn't on the floor where I like it best. I shall hang out up here instead then"
> 
> View attachment 408169
> 
> 
> View attachment 408170
> 
> 
> (Human Mother eating lunch and looking at pictures sent to her by Human Daddy! Currently not feeling able to have yet another cat proofing conversation before anyone has a go at me!)


Oscar, you are a busy chap. And why is the tarp not where you prefer it? Service lacking? Do you need to be rescued?


----------



## ChaosCat

It is *unbearably hot* here, 34 degrees in the shade. So a refreshing lunch of tuna and yoghurt is served in the garden.




























Yes, I do know there is an invention called lawn mower, and yes, I even know how to use it, but...


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> It is *unbearably hot* here, 34 degrees in the shade. So a refreshing lunch of tuna and yoghurt is served in the garden.
> 
> View attachment 408177
> 
> 
> View attachment 408178
> 
> 
> View attachment 408176
> 
> 
> Yes, I do know there is an invention called lawn mower, and yes, I even know how to use it, but...


You're just showing how much you care about providing a haven for all those mice Annie keeps bringing you. All that long grass is the perfect hiding place.


----------



## Smuge

I have the oddest feeling that my blinds are staring at me


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> You're just showing how much you care about providing a haven for all those mice Annie keeps bringing you. All that long grass is the perfect hiding place.


By all means! I'm definitely not just lazy.

Annie showing off her long legs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@ChaosCat Oscar thanks you very much for your concern about his terrible slaves - but he thinks they aren't too bad really. He also says he prefers the tarp on the ground but knew it was going to pour with rain and that the nice furniture has to be covered so that he can sit on it under the umbrella without getting wet fur


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @ChaosCat Oscar thanks you very much for your concern about his terrible slaves - but he thinks they aren't too bad really. He also says he prefers the tarp on the ground but knew it was going to pour with rain and that the nice furniture has to be covered so that he can sit on it under the umbrella without getting wet fur


Ah, okay, relieved to hear that Oscar is quite content in general.


----------



## huckybuck

Way to cool off Hols!


----------



## Willow_Warren

With it being rather warm but raining I woke early. Thought I'd get up and go to work early as it's rather busy at moment.

Lola doesn't want to go out (because it's wet). She was sitting in the windowsill catching some air whilst I was in the shower.

Once out of the shower I made the mistake is sitting on the bed (you know... checking Facebook email etc). Lola popped straight off the windowsill to join me.... despite looks she's not really sleeping...

That was 15 minutes ago, my intentions for an early start to work are quickly diminishing 

















(Just keeping an eye on me)

(Please ignore my dodgy wallpaper I'm too lazy to redecorate)

It's these times I realise how lucky I am to have Lola


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 408263


The perfect toy. Where can I buy one.


----------



## Cully

Watching TV this morning and noticed a new shadow cat star taking centre screen. What amused me most was the text underneath:Jawdrop


----------



## ChaosCat

Melting at 38 degrees in the shade


----------



## ChaosCat

The cooling mat is saving Annie


----------



## Willow_Warren

Bless Annie, it has rained here for what seems like most of the day.


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Bless Annie, it has rained here for what seems like most of the day.


Rain would be so good for a change!


----------



## Smuge

I saved up for a while and treated myself to a new TV for my PS4 games.

Much more importantly,the cats were thrilled to be presented with the biggest box in the history of cardboard.


----------



## Psygon

Little Waffles was at the vets today to be neutered. She's home and doing fine, although a bit more sleepy than normal. The vet gave us a soft cone which she hates, and she is licking the wound a lot. I don't have a jumper or coat that she can wear at the moment as they are all too big so a bit worried she is going to need to be back at the vets...

First time at the vets







home and sticking her tongue out







alert and happy enough to shout at birds







feeling just a little sleepy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I've decided this evening that it's okay to stroke me a bit...aand it's also okay to sit on you in bed. What do you mean I'm a bit warm and you've got hot flushes? Don't you love me? Oh you do..."

















(He stayed about 20 minutes before toddling off just now. It's very special as it happens rarely)


----------



## huckybuck

This is Holly's favourite basket!!










It's too small for me but I am not giving it back!


----------



## Shrike

Smuge said:


> I saved up for a while and treated myself to a new TV for my PS4 games.
> 
> Much more importantly,the cats were thrilled to be presented with the biggest box in the history of cardboard.
> 
> View attachment 408324


"Sorry Tali, Garfield and Ash - your Slave has failed you! Call _that_ a box, THIS is a *BOX*!"









"I just wish I knew where Slave hid it!"


----------



## cheekyscrip

Garfield feels better @TriTri sent you pm


----------



## TriTri

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 408377
> View attachment 408378
> Garfield feels better @TriTri sent you pm


Awww there's my beauty. Garfy's coat looks a lot paler in that photo; where the ginge gone? Has he washed it off? He looks bright there and bigger than I expected. Who's the boss out of him & Scrip? He looks very furry and me not being able to nuzzle into his furry coat is torturing me.


----------



## SbanR

Me? Related to a koala??!


----------



## Cully

@Psygon How is Waffles today? Has she managed without the collar?
Soon be up to mischief I'm sure.


----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin . Hope your feeling a bit better today. Moo did a loaf especially to cheer you up :Smuggrin. 








She smells of vanilla today!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh you’re a good girl Misty Moo, thank you...what a beautiful loaf you are


----------



## ChaosCat

Still way too hot here. Annie was napping under a damp cloth but she has pushed it away now.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Still way too hot here. Annie was napping under a damp cloth but she has pushed it away now.
> View attachment 408414
> 
> 
> View attachment 408415


I love her long, long, long legs. They are very slender.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I love her long, long, long legs. They are very slender.


Thanks! Yes, she is very long limbed. It runs in the family. Oh wait- she can't have inherited my genes. :Wacky


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Still way too hot here. Annie was napping under a damp cloth but she has pushed it away now.
> View attachment 408414
> 
> 
> View attachment 408415


Would you like some rain Annie? Jessie could send you some, together with some nippy winds


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Would you like some rain Annie? Jessie could send you some, together with some nippy winds


Oh yes, pleeeeeeaaaaase! Annie and I would be so glad and thankful!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Oh yes, pleeeeeeaaaaase! Annie and I would be so glad and thankful!


Sending it now Annie. However, I have to warn you my sense of direction isn't that brilliant so you'll have to keep your paws crossed it arrives!


----------



## Jesthar

Trying to pack for a few days away - emphasis on TRYING...


----------



## Cully

Jesthar said:


> Trying to pack for a few days away - emphasis on TRYING...
> 
> View attachment 408481


I think you should take the hint.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Daddy, it's a bit toastie and a bit blowy and my tummy is a bit squiggly, so I'm just going to have a little nap here as it's cooler...hope that's okay, you did fold the duvet back just for me didn't you?"










(Disclaimer: I obviously don't know that his tummy is squiggly but he did a softer poop than is normal for him this morning. HD went for the proper camera for this photo, Oscar wasn't bothered by the shutter at all, thank goodness!)


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Mrs Funkin that really is a lovely photo


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie in the evening sun- not quite so hot today, 28 degrees instead of 38, and now towards evening the air is actually quite nice.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie in the evening sun- not quite so hot today, 28 degrees instead of 38, and now towards evening the air is actually quite nice.
> 
> View attachment 408536
> 
> 
> View attachment 408537


Looks like one happier Annie now it's cooler.:Cat


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> Annie in the evening sun- not quite so hot today, 28 degrees instead of 38, and now towards evening the air is actually quite nice.
> 
> View attachment 408536
> 
> 
> Hello beautiful Annie looking very cool there! Glad the temperature has dropped enough for you to enjoy your evening.
> 
> View attachment 408537


----------



## Cully

Someone was out walking their dog, and here's Misty making quite sure the coast is now pooch free before venturing out.


----------



## Trixie1

Cully said:


> Someone was out walking their dog, and here's Misty making quite sure the coast is now pooch free before venturing out.
> View attachment 408538


Clever girl Misty! I would be doing the same if I were you.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney chilling on the sofa next to me tonight;


----------



## SbanR

Annie, come and join Ollie in the Midlands. You'll: enjoy the cooling breezes here








Playing with his Bengal pal


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Annie, come and join Ollie in the Midlands. You'll: enjoy the cooling breezes here
> View attachment 408562
> 
> Playing with his Bengal pal
> View attachment 408563


Annie would definitely enjoy cool breezes, but she is a homey young lady and her garden is her empire. So she thanks Ollie for the offer but prefers to stay home to see that her territory doesn't get invaded.
This night was refreshingly cool and it's now blissful 12 degrees- so good! First night under 22 in a week. The temperatures will rise again and we're in for a hot weekend but this break is more than welcome.


----------



## Charity

Watching birds on the roof this morning


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"For am I Oscar Woo and I am a tiger! See me striding along Human Mother, this is my garden you know"










"I'm moving so fast I'm not entirely in focus but I know that you like to see my beautiful tail and markings"










"What's that noise? I don't think it's Human Daddy coming home"










"Ooooh! Baby seagull? Hmmm, I'll have to have my owl ears in full effect for this!"










"Phew! The coast is clear. I'll just hang out here a little while then..."










Then he decided to hide under the tarpaulin - cue much panic and checking of cameras before he casually strolled out!


----------



## ChaosCat

Feringa sticks, yummy


----------



## SbanR

Ollie's favourite walk and rest area


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Feringa sticks, yummy
> 
> View attachment 408599
> 
> 
> View attachment 408598


Obviously quite a favourite with her. Misty does this when I give Webbox Cranberry and Turkey sticks.:Hungry


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Obviously quite a favourite with her. Misty does this when I give Webbox Cranberry and Turkey sticks.:Hungry


This one was cranberry and lamb.


----------



## SbanR

Jus chilling








Oops! No idea why it's come out so dark


----------



## ChaosCat

Early morning ball game


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wowsers Annie! You’re so lithe.


----------



## Willow_Warren

That first photo is great, Annie stretching from her fingers to her toes!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, it's very lovely sitting out here in the cool morning air. I have a little sunbeam and a full tummy. I can't decode how to be though, a roll or a loaf"


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Early morning ball game
> 
> View attachment 408648
> 
> 
> View attachment 408650
> 
> 
> View attachment 408649


What a ballerina with those dainty pointed toes.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney has been a good boy recently. He hadn't climbed a curtain for ages. That was until Stormzy came on the TV... I think he might be into hip hop! He went cray-cray!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ChaosCat said:


> Early morning ball game
> 
> View attachment 408648


Excellent form Annie. 10/10!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> What a ballerina with those dainty pointed toes.


Errm, don't let Madame le piratesse hear you compare her to a ballerina.
She's a fierce, tough, dangerous predator, beware!


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney has been a good boy recently. He hadn't climbed a curtain for ages. That was until Stormzy came on the TV... I think he might be into hip hop! He went cray-cray!
> View attachment 408655
> View attachment 408656
> View attachment 408654


Yay, Barney go for it boy! You've been quiet for too long!
BBC, has Barney been signed off now?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Yay, Barney go for it boy! You've been quiet for too long!
> BBC, has Barney been signed off now?


Hey @SbanR ! Very nearly, we are onto 12.5mg of Gabapentin twice a day now for the next 4 weeks. Then I think it will be 12.5mg once a day and hopefully that will be it. TBH, sometimes he doesn't eat his food so I think he often has no tablet so Im confident he will be ok. He does show some signs of nerve issues - a bit like feline hyperthesia but it doesnt seem to bother him, he just gets this sort of ripple going down his spine and flicking of his tail. No other symptoms at all though - he is still a nutter!


----------



## ChaosCat

a refreshing curd and chicken soup lunch being served in the garden today


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> a refreshing curd and chicken soup lunch being served in the garden today
> 
> View attachment 408669
> 
> 
> View attachment 408670


What a good slave you are serving lunch in the garden! Enjoy Annie


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Feringa sticks, yummy
> 
> View attachment 408599
> 
> 
> View attachment 408598


Her face in the first photo is harlious!
How are you managing with the heat? We are experiencing 90's Fahrenheit with high humidity and lots of bugs


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Her face in the first photo is harlious!
> How are you managing with the heat? We are experiencing 90's Fahrenheit with high humidity and lots of bugs


Then your temperature is about as high as ours. We're lucky in having extremely dry heat, though. It's definitely tough and Annie has been a happier girl. Coping. 

Hope the humidity doesn't get you and Gypsy down too much.


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Still way too hot here. Annie was napping under a damp cloth but she has pushed it away now.
> View attachment 408414
> 
> 
> View attachment 408415


Oh what a purrfect photo for the Show us The Whiskers thread the beautiful bottom photo is!


----------



## huckybuck

Fab photos of the high jump!!!!


----------



## Shrike

Hot and humid today - a day for flopping out and feeling listless!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Errm, don't let Madame le piratesse hear you compare her to a ballerina.
> She's a fierce, tough, dangerous predator, beware!


Yes but she needs to be nimble on her paws. It's all part of being a good swordspurrson! 
Go Annie, go n practice swashbuckling and make those landlubbers walk the plank. Aha!:Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Holly is usually too spooked outside to relax but the hot stone patio must have been very inviting!!


----------



## ZoeM

While I spent so much time with the pregnant foster cat this afternoon, my own sweet boy took it upon himself to remind me how adorable he is, and how much he also needs a kittening bed, albeit one not so comfortable.


----------



## ChaosCat

Toys fresh out of the bag with the shredded valerian roots.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I was hoping for another warm sunny day, but it's quite cloudy and breezy so a little bit brrr

Lola however seems happy with the cushions being out



















Of course keeping clean is important










But sometimes it gets a little too much and guy just have to rest your head...










(Also really shows the ease of her flexibility).

Sorry for photo overload


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I was hoping for another warm sunny day, but it's quite cloudy and breezy so a little bit brrr
> 
> Lola however seems happy with the cushions being out
> 
> View attachment 408754
> 
> 
> View attachment 408753
> 
> 
> Of course keeping clean is important
> 
> View attachment 408755
> 
> 
> But sometimes it gets a little too much and guy just have to rest your head...
> 
> View attachment 408756
> 
> 
> (Also really shows the ease of her flexibility).
> 
> Sorry for photo overload


Extremely cute Lola photos so definitely no excuse needed!


----------



## ebonycat

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I was hoping for another warm sunny day, but it's quite cloudy and breezy so a little bit brrr
> 
> Lola however seems happy with the cushions being out
> 
> View attachment 408754
> 
> 
> View attachment 408753
> 
> 
> Of course keeping clean is important
> 
> View attachment 408755
> 
> 
> But sometimes it gets a little too much and guy just have to rest your head...
> 
> View attachment 408756
> 
> 
> (Also really shows the ease of her flexibility).
> 
> Sorry for photo overload


Don't apologise, Lovely pics of gorgeous Lola, last pic is just too adorable :Kiss


----------



## SbanR

A loaf @Mrs Funkin . Sorry it's so dark, but it's grey and windy here









Ready for hanging out


----------



## jadeh31

Still harmony in the house which is great!


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @SbanR Jessie looks so very soft and delicious. Give her a kiss and a sniff from me please


----------



## Charity

Gemma47292 said:


> View attachment 408770
> I love this new bed mum!
> 
> He's still looking for a name, any ideas?


I think I'd call him Teacup, he is so sweet


----------



## Charity

Bunty, Toppy and I are having quality time together, no men or dogs


----------



## Guest

Charity said:


> I think I'd call him Teacup, he is so sweet


I like that name but what if he ain't small forever lol x


----------



## Jaf

Pandora (my little stray that disappeared for weeks) has been coming in the house a lot. She has a lovely meow, eats 3 pouches in one go! I think once she's filled out a bit she'll stop obsessing over food.

She has started playing too. Action pics were hopeless so here she is lying down. Still not a good pic, her colours are really striking.


----------



## huckybuck

Gemma47292 said:


> I like that name but what if he ain't small forever lol x


This is LITTLE H 
He's 8.5kg :Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Gemma47292



Charity said:


> I think I'd call him Teacup, he is so sweet


for some obscure reason (no idea why, so don't ask !) the name Russell came to mind !


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Bunty, Toppy and I are having quality time together, no men or dogs
> 
> View attachment 408774


So nice to see Bunty quite chilled!


----------



## ChaosCat

A damp cloth to keep my poor little Annie cool. This heatwave is really unbearable.


----------



## Psygon

Shrike said:


> Hot and humid today - a day for flopping out and feeling listless!
> View attachment 408696
> 
> View attachment 408697
> 
> View attachment 408698


gorgeous pics @Shrike


----------



## Psygon

Jaf said:


> Pandora (my little stray that disappeared for weeks) has been coming in the house a lot. She has a lovely meow, eats 3 pouches in one go! I think once she's filled out a bit she'll stop obsessing over food.
> 
> She has started playing too. Action pics were hopeless so here she is lying down. Still not a good pic, her colours are really striking.
> 
> View attachment 408775


@Jaf - wow, she is totally stunning. Her colouring is gorgeous.


----------



## Psygon

Catio clean up today. And obviously, that means time to take a few more pics of tonks!


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Gemma47292
> 
> for some obscure reason (no idea why, so don't ask !) the name Russell came to mind !


Brand or Crowe?


----------



## huckybuck

Little H is still unsure of what to make of the chooks!!










They don't look like cats???










I'm a bit nervous but you don't seem too threatening!!

Huck is so jealous of them he turns his back lol!! 









Grace adores them!

Sadly they decided it was time to go to bed!! 









But I was just getting to know you?


----------



## lullabydream

I love this thread. I thoroughly enjoy getting a cat fix daily...

@huckybuck can I ask have your chickens got names? Or is it just my friends Dad's chickens which have names. One of his is called Beyonce, I want to tell you it's a Polish something breed...not many people say they get eggs from Beyonce can they! Albeit rather small eggs: works for our family!


----------



## Willow_Warren

My chickens all have names


----------



## lullabydream

Willow_Warren said:


> My chickens all have names


Well share them then!


----------



## huckybuck

lullabydream said:


> I love this thread. I thoroughly enjoy getting a cat fix daily...
> 
> @huckybuck can I ask have your chickens got names? Or is it just my friends Dad's chickens which have names. One of his is called Beyonce, I want to tell you it's a Polish something breed...not many people say they get eggs from Beyonce can they! Albeit rather small eggs: works for our family!


Ooh the Polish are gorgeous!! They are usually crested - which means they have fluffy heads lol. They may be bantams - which are slightly smaller and have smaller eggs.

I sadly only have 2 hens left now - I did have 7 at one point. I have Orpington's which are a rare breed - they are big, fluffy and are dual purpose (meat and eggs). Because they are dual they do small to medium eggs only during summer months and just 3/4 a week.

Dottie the black/blue one is actually the oldest - she was one of my very first batch - is named after my Auntie Dot (who had passed away) and was/is top hen. I can't believe she's still laying as she has to be 7 at least!

Pigeon who's real name is Lottie but she looks like an over grown pigeon lol, is my very youngest. She's only 4 and is a good layer. However she's a bit small for her breed so I think she's a bantam! She lays teeny eggs!! Oh she and she sees me as Mum!!

I've always named my Orpington girls and over the years have had Sybil (passed away just a few weeks ago) Flora Dora (who turned into Frank - he was stunning), Mabel (adored her) Myrtle, Gertie, Lucinda (sweet and gentle) Daisy (who turned into Dave and a lunatic ) and Elsie.


----------



## lullabydream

Yep Hey nice has huge fluffy head...why do you think she got her name! Can't think of the others named that one stands out though!

Brilliant Hen names I love them @huckybuck


----------



## huckybuck

I dare anyone to call me stupid!!


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Catio clean up today. And obviously, that means time to take a few more pics of tonks!
> 
> View attachment 408832
> View attachment 408833
> View attachment 408834
> View attachment 408835
> View attachment 408836
> View attachment 408837
> View attachment 408838
> View attachment 408839


Oh oh you're all so beautiful, Jammy you're too adorable with your tongue sticking out :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Little H is still unsure of what to make of the chooks!!
> 
> View attachment 408842
> 
> 
> They don't look like cats???
> 
> View attachment 408843
> 
> 
> I'm a bit nervous but you don't seem too threatening!!
> 
> Huck is so jealous of them he turns his back lol!!
> View attachment 408844
> 
> 
> Grace adores them!
> 
> Sadly they decided it was time to go to bed!!
> View attachment 408845
> 
> 
> But I was just getting to know you?


Your chickens are beautiful , we had chickens & ducks when I was a kid, loved them.


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 408854
> 
> 
> I dare anyone to call me stupid!!


Such a handsome boy, you're a very intelligent & determined pussy cat.
Love you Little H :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 408854
> 
> 
> I dare anyone to call me stupid!!


No, definitely not, Little H!


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> My chickens all have names


I think it's ok to name your chooks if they lay your eggs, but you wouldn't want to eat anything with a name would you? Farmers would go out of business and be an emotional wreck if they named all their pigs and sheep.:Bawling


----------



## Willow_Warren

lullabydream said:


> Well share them then!


I have pekin bantams (very small), they are good egg layers (half size eggs but a lovely large yolk). They are also good broodies (too good and rather frustrating), don't think they'd make a good meal though, not a lot of meat of them but a lot of plucking...

Their names are: Primrose (oldest girl at 6.5 years), Lily, Pansy/Frizzle, Camelia, Dahlia and Bessie! Previous penkins were called Poppy & Snowdrop. They are names after flowers (apart from Bessie...)

I used to have hybrids but rehomed them when I moved house to a smaller garden - they all had names too.

Hannah


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Catio clean up today. And obviously, that means time to take a few more pics of tonks!
> 
> View attachment 408832
> View attachment 408833
> View attachment 408834
> View attachment 408835
> View attachment 408836
> View attachment 408837
> View attachment 408838
> View attachment 408839


Your catio looks bigger than my flat. Wow, lucky tonks.:Cat


----------



## Gallifreyangirl




----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Your catio looks bigger than my flat. Wow, lucky tonks.:Cat


Pretend you're a poor homeless tonk in need of a good home and move in with Psygon


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Pretend you're a poor homeless tonk in need of a good home and move in with Psygon


Even if I managed to fool Psygon I think the tonks will notice a 5ft 3 cat with a suspicious meow!:Cat


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> I think it's ok to name your chooks if they lay your eggs, but you wouldn't want to eat anything with a name would you? Farmers would go out of business and be an emotional wreck if they named all their pigs and sheep.:Bawling


We have a field full of cows next to our house. I have named quite a few of the calves :0


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> Even if I managed to fool Psygon I think the tonks will notice a 5ft 3 cat with a suspicious meow!:Cat


I think if you could wear some stripey trousers they'd think you were one of their stripey leg brigade!


----------



## SuboJvR

KING OF THE BOXES



















I'm too soft keeping all these LOL!

Bonus loafy action for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Charity

She's making me look a fool yet again


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I think if you could wear some stripey trousers they'd think you were one of their stripey leg brigade!


As long as you they don't expect me to get on that bloomin' huge hamster wheel:Nailbiting


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> She's making me look a fool yet again
> 
> View attachment 408876


Toppy, me lad, nothing can diminish your gorgeous looks and your proud bearing!


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> As long as you they don't expect me to get on that bloomin' huge hamster wheel:Nailbiting


Hahahahah  it's great exercise!! Plus tonks love to run together


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie has found some lovely ashes to roll in again. 










She really loves the neighbours to BBQ.


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> We have a field full of cows next to our house. I have named quite a few of the calves :0
> 
> View attachment 408863


Hope they're all dairy!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> She's making me look a fool yet again
> 
> View attachment 408876


Toppy in a bandana. He'll be rapping next.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie has found some lovely ashes to roll in again.
> 
> View attachment 408879
> 
> 
> She really loves the neighbours to BBQ.


So she can stink of burnt charcoal! Ash is supposed to be good for birds feathers, not sure about cats fur.


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Hahahahah  it's great exercise!! Plus tonks love to run together


Providing they all run in the same direction!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> She's making me look a fool yet again
> 
> View attachment 408876


Sorry, can't like this Charity. How could you do this to Mr. T:Facepalm:Shifty
Come live with me darling Toppy. No yowling black blobs around either


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Sorry, can't like this Charity. How could you do this to Mr. T:Facepalm:Shifty
> Come live with me darling Toppy. No yowling black blobs around either


Go on, you like it really


----------



## ChaosCat

SuboJvR said:


> KING OF THE BOXES
> 
> View attachment 408869
> 
> 
> View attachment 408870
> 
> 
> I'm too soft keeping all these LOL!
> 
> Bonus loafy action for @Mrs Funkin


Nice to see you again, King Joey, you have been AWOL too much recently.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> She's making me look a fool yet again
> 
> View attachment 408876


Oh Toppy!! Sweetheart! Loving your new look very trendy!


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> Toppy in a bandana. He'll be rapping next.


I can see the band name...

Bunty and Toppy Topz

Or..

The Topster and Bunty Beats (featuring Purdey).


----------



## Smuge

Garfield has been a good(ish) boy so Santa came early this year










Trust me, this is what will be at the very top of his Christmas list. They only ever get a small bowl between them, but they all flipping love this stuff- especially Garfield


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I can see the band name...
> 
> Bunty and Toppy Topz
> 
> Or..
> 
> The Topster and Bunty Beats (featuring Purdey).


:Singing:Cat:Cat:Singing 
Backing track by Snoop dog :Headphone
Sponsored by Meowing Heads!


----------



## Psygon

Jammy and Waffles are hunting ducks :-D


----------



## huckybuck

Great photos Psygon - that’s a huge cube lol!!


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> Great photos Psygon - that's a huge cube lol!!


From IKEA! I swear I spend too long in that place looking for things the tonks would like!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@SuboJvR Hi Joey! I miss seeing your little face, tell your mummy to be around more please  xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney watching me on the exercise bike. Well I say watching.....








Loaf! @Mrs Funkin


----------



## huckybuck

Why do my cats not loaf unless they feel poorly????

Never a Warburtons in sight!


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> From IKEA! I swear I spend too long in that place looking for things the tonks would like!


Grocery shopping takes an hour. Cat shopping takes all day!


----------



## Smuge

Psygon said:


> Jammy and Waffles are hunting ducks :-D
> 
> View attachment 408906
> View attachment 408907
> View attachment 408908
> View attachment 408909
> View attachment 408910
> View attachment 408911
> View attachment 408912
> View attachment 408913


My three have has this IKEA tent for years and absolutely love it. You can also buy a tunnel attachment


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! You're home! Quick, let's sit outside and chill out for a bit and you can admire how handsome I am"



















I couldn't decide on straight tail, or curved - sorry


----------



## lymorelynn

A little Lucia update - now 4 months old and not such a little scrap


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Baby Lambchop, you are so striking! What a beauty she is, Lynn.


----------



## Psygon

lymorelynn said:


> A little Lucia update - now 4 months old and not such a little scrap
> View attachment 408932
> View attachment 408933


She is adorable - she's got so big!


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> A little Lucia update - now 4 months old and not such a little scrap
> View attachment 408932
> View attachment 408933


Hasn't she grown, she was such a little thing, now look at her. Beautiful


----------



## SuboJvR

lymorelynn said:


> A little Lucia update - now 4 months old and not such a little scrap
> View attachment 408932
> View attachment 408933


Oh my goodness I can't believe it's the same kitten. What a wonderful thing to come back to see!!!


----------



## SuboJvR

Here's some more of my little boy (little lol, I swear he's grown longer again).

The state of him in his hammock 










Cuddling with mummy on Friday morning










A very long sofa cat










Eyeing up the fan suspiciously (but ultimately appreciatively)


----------



## Psygon

The latest is container gardening - tonks in pots.


----------



## Jaf

Woody and Ollie are nearly friends. She is the boss, she's allowed to sit next to him when he's there first. Ollie is not allowed to come and sit next to her though, Woody beats him up!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> The latest is container gardening - tonks in pots.
> 
> View attachment 408978
> 
> View attachment 408979


I want to grow one


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> The latest is container gardening - tonks in pots.
> 
> View attachment 408978
> 
> View attachment 408979


I'll take three!


----------



## Psygon

Trying to get some work done and CK and waffles are just distracting me by being too darn cute!










And Ted really isn't helping with his come give me tummy rubs face.


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Trying to get some work done and CK and waffles are just distracting me by being too darn cute!
> 
> View attachment 408992
> 
> 
> And Ted really isn't helping with his come give me tummy rubs face.
> View attachment 408993


Priorities are priorities, after all.


----------



## ChaosCat

Time for me to sleep- but I'll have to look for another blanket to cover myself with.


----------



## SbanR

A Jessie loaf @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Jesthar

Comfy, relaxed and snore-purring away!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Jessie, you are such a beaut


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Well someone is very puzzled ! Yesterday I had a ginormous bay tree in my garden cut back; Bertie liked to 'climb' up inside it to get over next door's fence ! When the men had gone he came back from his wanderings, stood and looked at it as if to say "what's happened, my tree was a lot bigger this morning?". Then this morning this is what I saw from my bedroom window (yes, he IS standing on the cut off top of the tree)


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Well someone is very puzzled ! Yesterday I had a ginormous bay tree in my garden cut back; Bertie liked to 'climb' up inside it to get over next door's fence ! When the men had gone he came back from his wanderings, stood and looked at it as if to say "what's happened, my tree was a lot bigger this morning?". Then this morning this is what I saw from my bedroom window (yes, he IS standing on the cut off top of the tree)
> 
> View attachment 409023
> View attachment 409024


Oh bless him. Get the glue out and stick it back on at once!


----------



## TriTri

Princess Tessy-Two-Shoes keeping hydrated in this wonderful weather.

(She is off the Doxycycline antibiotics, so she is allowed to catch a bit of sun now......a cc member kindly let me know sun can be very bad if your cat is on Doxycycline).


----------



## TriTri

And the strays just keep turning up....


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> Princess Tessy-Two-Shoes keeping hydrated in this wonderful weather.
> 
> (She is off the Doxycycline antibiotics, so she is allowed to catch a bit of sun now......a cc member kindly let me know sun can be very bad if your cat is on Doxycycline).
> 
> View attachment 409029
> View attachment 409030
> View attachment 409031
> View attachment 409032
> View attachment 409033
> View attachment 409034


Glad she's off the antibiotics, she's looking very well and beautiful. Love your pots. xx

Just guessing but assume that stray's name is Tiger then is it?


----------



## TriTri

Naughty Max.... bless him...guarding "his" catnip and just before his game of football...he loves football, but with ping pong balls.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Glad she's off the antibiotics, she's looking very well and beautiful. Love your pots. xx
> 
> Just guessing but assume that stray's name is Tiger then is it?


Hi Charity, thank you. Tessy has just come off of Doxycycline (which she was allergic to) and also just come off of Cisapride Monohydrate. Just the thyroid meds and half a steroid alternate days at the moment.

I couldn't call him Tiger as I've already had a cat called Tiger - so let's just call him "Prince-found this photo on the internet and couldn't wait until April 1st, Cat" 

I included snippets of the pots as most women like a nosey of what each other has, dont we? 

Naughty Max has wee'd in the cat tent and won't be getting another one!


----------



## ChaosCat

TriTri said:


> And the strays just keep turning up....
> 
> View attachment 409035


I'd adopt that stray at once. I'm sure he could put fierce Annie into her place. I wouldn't dare introducing any other cat.


----------



## ChaosCat

Bertie'sMum said:


> Well someone is very puzzled ! Yesterday I had a ginormous bay tree in my garden cut back; Bertie liked to 'climb' up inside it to get over next door's fence ! When the men had gone he came back from his wanderings, stood and looked at it as if to say "what's happened, my tree was a lot bigger this morning?". Then this morning this is what I saw from my bedroom window (yes, he IS standing on the cut off top of the tree)
> 
> View attachment 409023
> View attachment 409024


What a gorgeous sleek black panther he is!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Oh bless him. Get the glue out and stick it back on at once!


would if I could but they took all the cuttings away for shredding !
Ah well just another thing to get my heart thudding when I see him up there


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ChaosCat said:


> What a gorgeous sleek black panther he is!


Bertie says "fank you - I am rather handsome aren't I ?"


----------



## ChaosCat

The big barrel is a good playground.


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur likes to make sure the kitchen is still there when he's outside.


----------



## huckybuck

Happier Huck


----------



## alixtaylor

Some action shots from playtime this evening! They love jumping around in the cube/tunnel and chasing each other!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! What's this that's arrived? Is it for me?"




























"I think it is for me. I might let you share it if you're lucky"



















Oscar didn't read the book about how to be a cat. He doesn't generally bat an eyelid at new things and is currently asleep on the new conservatory furniture


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! What's this that's arrived? Is it for me?"
> 
> View attachment 409084
> 
> 
> View attachment 409085
> 
> 
> View attachment 409086
> 
> 
> "I think it is for me. I might let you share it if you're lucky"
> 
> View attachment 409087
> 
> 
> View attachment 409088
> 
> 
> Oscar didn't read the book about how to be a cat. He doesn't generally bat an eyelid at new things and is currently asleep on the new conservatory furniture


Well, you did buy it especially for him.


----------



## Psygon

alixtaylor said:


> Some action shots from playtime this evening! They love jumping around in the cube/tunnel and chasing each other!
> 
> View attachment 409077
> View attachment 409078
> View attachment 409079
> View attachment 409080


Hahah what a great little series of pics


----------



## Psygon

I'm away from home for a couple of days with work in Worthing. We went out last night and in the bar we went to there were loads of books. I found this one.
























I admit I may have started reading this rather than talking to work colleagues :-D


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm waving hello @Psygon - I work in Worthing, currently lazing at home 16 miles away though, so I'll wave a bit harder. Cool book


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm waving hello @Psygon - I work in Worthing, currently lazing at home 16 miles away though, so I'll wave a bit harder. Cool book


Hah I thought I remembered someone was in the Worthing area but I couldn't remember who


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! I know that Auntie HB @huckybuck sent this tent to me...it's perfect in the shade, it's so hot!"


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! I know that Auntie HB @huckybuck sent this tent to me...it's perfect in the shade, it's so hot!"
> 
> View attachment 409121
> View attachment 409122


Love that last one!!


----------



## Psygon

I will pull my super cute face to stop you getting out of bed. Resistance is futile.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, please don't get up yet..."










"See, I knew I was right, bad dreams Human Mother! I need you here!"










His little legs were going like mad, poor little chap. Wonder what he's dreaming about?


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, please don't get up yet..."
> 
> View attachment 409205
> 
> 
> "See, I knew I was right, bad dreams Human Mother! I need you here!"
> 
> View attachment 409206
> 
> 
> His little legs were going like mad, poor little chap. Wonder what he's dreaming about?
> 
> View attachment 409207


Scrambling up that fence?


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> His little legs were going like mad, poor little chap. Wonder what he's dreaming about?


My dog used to do that, twitching and paddling her paws in her sleep. Theory was she's dreaming of chasing rabbits. Ok, except she'd never seen a rabbit in her life and would be more likely to play with it than chase:Smuggrin.
Loved the last pic. Oscar was in a comfy 'foetal' position. Ahh


----------



## ChaosCat

Sharing the sofa with Annie means that she gets two thirds- at least!


----------



## Psygon

Hypnotized


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Sharing the sofa with Annie means that she gets two thirds- at least!
> 
> View attachment 409246
> 
> 
> View attachment 409247


Too hot to curl up I expect.


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Hypnotized
> View attachment 409248


What is it, I'm intrigued


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Too hot to curl up I expect.


 You're right!


----------



## ChaosCat

A fresh Annie loaf for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Jaf

When I moved into this house there was a new bidet for some reason just in a room. I shoved it outside and forgot about it. Lori found it today! Comfy!


----------



## Charity

Good morning friends,a loaf and a tail


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> What is it, I'm intrigued


It's a butterfly toy!

https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/ourpets-whirling-wiggler-electronic-interactive-cat-toy

I found it in tk maxx for £4. Money well spent!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> When I moved into this house there was a new bidet for some reason just in a room. I shoved it outside and forgot about it. Lori found it today! Comfy!
> 
> View attachment 409287


Obviously made to measure.


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> It's a butterfly toy!
> 
> https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/ourpets-whirling-wiggler-electronic-interactive-cat-toy
> 
> I found it in tk maxx for £4. Money well spent!


Tempted to get Moo one for later, when it's rotten weather and she can't go out. Thanks for the link


----------



## Joy84




----------



## Ffreddie

I spend a small fortune on the best bedding and she chooses to sleep in a shopping bag!


----------



## Cully

Ffreddie said:


> I spend a small fortune on the best bedding and she chooses to sleep in a shopping bag!
> View attachment 409304


I know


----------



## Amanda Sturdy

Her favourite sitting and sleepin position


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you just don't understand do you? Of course I'm comfortable in Auntie HB's tent, it just looks like I'm not!"



















"Errrrm, how very dare you eat ham? If I look at you like this, could I have a teeny tiny slither? Go on, pleeeeasssseeee?"










(It's the only human food Oscar really likes...I gave him the tiniest piece, 1cm square)


----------



## ChaosCat

It's good luck that Annie is a piratess and not a lady- there's no need to sleep ladylike.


----------



## Psygon

So not the best pics, but feeling wheely excited here as Waffles just went for her first proper cat wheel run :-D


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> It's good luck that Annie is a piratess and not a lady- there's no need to sleep ladylike.
> 
> View attachment 409338


Definitely not ladylike


----------



## huckybuck

Spot the MC


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Spot the MC
> 
> View attachment 409341


Spotted. BLOC.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh HB, your hostas are magnificent! 

Cat's not bad either


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Spot the MC
> 
> View attachment 409341


How did you stop the slugs n snails from feasting on your hostas?


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh HB, your hostas are magnificent!
> 
> Cat's not bad either





SbanR said:


> How did you stop the slugs n snails from feasting on your hostas?


Absolutely no idea lol!! Obviously we don't use slug pellets or anything and there are a lot of slug/snail trails on the path (which is to the right out of shot). There is a layer of bark down around them so maybe that helps. The hostas have always done well down there for some reason!!

Don't talk to me about roses though


----------



## LeArthur

Cat yoga anyone?


----------



## SbanR

A Sunday loaf @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh gosh Jessie! You are a beautiful, calorie free loaf  I do need to sniff you, I have a strong feeling of Oreos...mmmm...


----------



## Psygon

Almost two loaves


----------



## Cully

Excellent reason for not making my bed this morning. Well it is a bit chilly.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I was too lazy last weekend to mow the lawn.., but Lola does seem to like hiding in amongst the long grass!










She saw a butterfly that might have been worth chasing 









But it's a lazy Sunday


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Excellent reason for not making my bed this morning. Well it is a bit chilly.
> View attachment 409374


was going to say I've got the same problem here @Cully, but just looked down and see that "sir" has now got up and is laying by my feet  must remember to watch which way I push my desk chair when I've finished here


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> I was too lazy last weekend to mow the lawn.., but Lola does seem to like hiding in amongst the long grass!
> 
> View attachment 409375
> 
> 
> She saw a butterfly that might have been worth chasing
> View attachment 409376
> 
> 
> But it's a lazy Sunday


Another in the long grass WW. I hasten to add, Not my garden
but in his playground


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Another one in the grass enjoying the sun


----------



## ChaosCat

Here it cooled down again at last, even rained over night- first rain in I don't remember how long.
The temperatures allow rolled up sleeping again.



















But stretched out sleeping is still going on, too.


----------



## Joy84

Have to admit I was sceptical about this one ...
Lidl 1 Me 0 :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Joy84 said:


> Have to admit I was sceptical about this one ...
> Lidl 1 Me 0 :Hilarious
> View attachment 409397


Looks just about perfect.


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> was going to say I've got the same problem here @Cully, but just looked down and see that "sir" has now got up and is laying by my feet  must remember to watch which way I push my desk chair when I've finished here


It's not that often she lies on my bed so I can't bear to disturb her.
I know what you mean about moving your chair though. It's my desk that's on wheels so have to be careful not to run her over.


----------



## ChaosCat

leg warmer


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> leg warmer
> 
> View attachment 409399


I just love the way she doesn't worry where she sleeps, just crashes out.


----------



## Charity

I think Toppy needs his bed in the larger size


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> I think Toppy needs his bed in the larger size
> 
> View attachment 409403


 Luckily cats are fluids and have no bones!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> I think Toppy needs his bed in the larger size
> 
> View attachment 409403


Oh Toppy sweetheart!! Are you growing!? Or is your bed shrinking!!? Still happily snoozing away!


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Psygon

Comfy.


----------



## huckybuck

Why is SHE allowed and we aren't???


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 409418
> 
> 
> Why is SHE allowed and we aren't???


Life and mom are so unfair!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Joy84 said:


> Have to admit I was sceptical about this one ...
> Lidl 1 Me 0 :Hilarious
> View attachment 409397


I've given up getting Bertie new beds ! They all get ignored (and eventually given away to the rehoming centre) in favour of (a) my bed , (b) my chair or his old cushion on the floor !


----------



## ChaosCat

Cuddle bug!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Cuddle bug!
> 
> View attachment 409496


When Misty gets that look I know it's time to stop before that 'switch' gets flipped and I start to lose skin.:Inpain


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> When Misty gets that look I know it's time to stop before that 'switch' gets flipped and I start to lose skin.:Inpain


Annie just lifts one of her legs to gently push my hand away. She's a softie- a tough one, though.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie just lifts one of her legs to gently push my hand away. She's a softie- a tough one, though.


Of course. There are no soft piratesses!
Moo is much better than she used to be and has mostly learnt to control the urge to treat my arm as a kickeroo!


----------



## ZoeM

I got a cat cam thingy to keep an eye on my pregnant rescue, and usually she's chilling out, not doing very much at all.

Well today I was running a little late at work so I quickly checked in on her before I did my last job. I actually felt a bit creeped out. She has a little toy, she seems to take issue with. I enjoy sitting him on the box and find him always knocked off the box when I get home. This afternoon though, it was as if she KNEW I was running late, and actually ganged up on me with her little teddy friend, positioning them both to face the door to give me their MOST accusatory looks when I walked in. How she got him in that position I dont know, but I thought it hilarious!


----------



## ChaosCat

Snoozing happily while blocking my bed completely.



















But she's so cute- I'll somehow sleep around her.


----------



## LeArthur

When my OH got home there was a ginger cat (one we've not seen before) just laid out in front of Arthur's cat nip plant. The ginger cat didn't move when my OH got in the yard, only when Arthur ignored Ginger's hisses and Arthur kept getting closer and closer. I think this is about as close as Arthur got.










Starting to doubt Arthur's friendliness to other cats and I'm now wondering if he's just an idiot  I mean, who goes towards a hissing cat?!


----------



## LeArthur

And those of you who judge people based on their garden/anything that shows their house (definitely not looking at you @huckybuck! ) then my excuse for the weeds and the snail food that is the hostas is that we're moving in 2/3 weeks so I'm going to save all the weeding until a few days before we leave  (honest!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You go, my favourite little batenburg! Show that ginger nut who is the boss  

Ooh and moving? Exciting times ahead then.


----------



## huckybuck

lea247 said:


> And those of you who judge people based on their garden/anything that shows their house (definitely not looking at you @huckybuck! ) then my excuse for the weeds and the snail food that is the hostas is that we're moving in 2/3 weeks so I'm going to save all the weeding until a few days before we leave  (honest!)


But I love the rustic/country/natural look!!!

I def need glasses as I read ^^^ as saving for the wedding in a few days while on leave!


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooh and moving? Exciting times ahead then.


Sure. Exciting. Not stressful. In the slightest. 



huckybuck said:


> But I love the rustic/country/natural look!!!


Definitely very natural! 



huckybuck said:


> I def need glasses as I read ^^^ as saving for the wedding in a few days while on leave!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nope. Moving house is NEVER stressful. Oh no.


----------



## huckybuck

Someone escaped the cat run - luckily found him sitting not too far away - he obviously kept close by to his siblings - he's such a wuss!


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> When my OH got home there was a ginger cat (one we've not seen before) just laid out in front of Arthur's cat nip plant. The ginger cat didn't move when my OH got in the yard, only when Arthur ignored Ginger's hisses and Arthur kept getting closer and closer. I think this is about as close as Arthur got.
> 
> View attachment 409523
> 
> 
> Starting to doubt Arthur's friendliness to other cats and I'm now wondering if he's just an idiot  I mean, who goes towards a hissing cat?!


You get him Arthur, tell him to step away from the cat nip, that's my cat nip plant x


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> But I love the rustic/country/natural look!!!
> 
> I def need glasses as I read ^^^ as saving for the wedding in a few days while on leave!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nope. Moving house is NEVER stressful. Oh no.


Nope not stressful at all, especially moving with animals :Nailbiting


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Someone escaped the cat run - luckily found him sitting not too far away - he obviously kept close by to his siblings - he's such a wuss!
> 
> View attachment 409526
> View attachment 409527


Oh you're such a handsome boy Little H :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## LeArthur

A morning battenburg loaf @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I can almost smell him from here! Morning Arthur


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur's just trying to stop Ginger getting to his catnip.










They've been like this for a good 10 minutes. But I'm about to spoil the party as it's time for Arthur's breakfast and for me to go to work!


----------



## alixtaylor

Butter wouldn't melt... She's such a trouble maker the rest of the time!


----------



## LeArthur

Poor Ginger looks quite thin, a bit scrawny looking. And the black cat next door has just been shut out, probably for the day. Meowing his head off in protest . I told Arthur he's a lucky duck, but I don't think he believes me.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I was judged for my unmown lawn?! I assure you I mowed it on Sunday!

Paws are so cute! (Erm... please don't judge me for an unmade bed, honestly I would have made it has Lola not settled...)










And her smoochy cute face


----------



## Charity

I haven't spent as much time as I'd like with the cats recently so here's Toppy and me having a bit of quality time together just now.


----------



## ChaosCat

alixtaylor said:


> Butter wouldn't melt... She's such a trouble maker the rest of the time!
> 
> View attachment 409536


You want us to believe that? These eyes can't be those of a cheeky cat!



lea247 said:


> Poor Ginger looks quite thin, a bit scrawny looking. And the black cat next door has just been shut out, probably for the day. Meowing his head off in protest . I told Arthur he's a lucky duck, but I don't think he believes me.
> 
> View attachment 409538


I guess at that moment he'd have preferred to be outside like his black neighbour, but after a couple of hours it would have worn off.



Willow_Warren said:


> I was judged for my unmown lawn?! I assure you I mowed it on Sunday!
> 
> Paws are so cute! (Erm... please don't judge me for an unmade bed, honestly I would have made it has Lola not settled...)
> 
> View attachment 409543
> 
> 
> And her smoochy cute face
> View attachment 409544


Actually I'd judge you if you found making your bed more important than Lola's rest.


----------



## Jesthar

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar didn't read the book about how to be a cat. He doesn't generally bat an eyelid at new things and is currently asleep on the new conservatory furniture


Nor did Lorelei! She was rolling around on my new mattress as I was trying to get the linens on it!


----------



## ChaosCat

Snores

















... must admit that Annie appears rather lazy judging from the last photos I posted here.
She is still her active self, but I like her sleeping postures so much.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Snores
> 
> View attachment 409571
> View attachment 409572
> 
> 
> ... must admit that Annie appears rather lazy judging from the last photos I posted here.
> She is still her active self, but I like her sleeping postures so much.


Love that last pic, she looks like she is flying


----------



## GingerNinja

This is Ginkgo's standard cute pose... just showing off his freckles I think


----------



## Jesthar

I'm supposed to be tidying the house and shed this evening, but someone has other ideas...










The tractor like purr is so enthralling!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## ChaosCat

Jesthar said:


> I'm supposed to be tidying the house and shed this evening, but someone has other ideas...
> 
> View attachment 409578
> 
> 
> The tractor like purr is so enthralling!


It's all about priorities, looks like you have yours right.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I am very very sure that you said that this is the Captain's Chair. Human Daddy doesn't really mean he is the Captain, does he? Surely you both know I am in charge and so it's my chair. Plus, look at how handsome I am, I need the chair to look even more handsome"



















My mother's theory is that it's the first entirely new thing that's been in the house since Oscar came, so it smelled of nobody and so all the new furniture now smells of him. It's certainly been Oscar'd, that's for sure.


----------



## huckybuck

Sun bathing!!


----------



## Cully

Can't resist a cute pose


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Bertie does "cute" too ! It's just that being all black it's sooooooooo difficult to get any decent photos to show off just how cute he actually is  believe me I have really tried ! Of course it doesn't help that he runs a mile as soon as I get the camera or my phone out  (anyone got any good tips on how to photograph a black cat that won't "pose"?)


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Bertie does "cute" too ! It's just that being all black it's sooooooooo difficult to get any decent photos to show off just how cute he actually is  believe me I have really tried ! Of course it doesn't help that he runs a mile as soon as I get the camera or my phone out  (anyone got any good tips on how to photograph a black cat that won't "pose"?)


There are quite a few on here who are knowledgeable about taking good photos. I'm not one, sad to say, so hope someone can give you some good ideas. 
As for getting a cat to pose, I think it's more a case of just being lucky with having your camera at the ready. 
If I think she's got a good pose, then I try not to do anything which might distract her. Cats being nosey are easily distracted and I've taken so many of the back of her head, or a blurred movement.
I know some people use something to hold their attention, like a feather. It helps having a cooperative pair of extra hands. Usually I'm alone when she's 'posing'.
I think patience is the key. Trouble is they can out-wait you! I think for every 10 I take, only one is passable.
Don't necessarily wait for them to pose. Set them up. Want him in a box? Throw in a few treats.
I do sympathise though. I've missed loads of good photo opportunities because I wasn't ready with a camera. But you can't have one in your hand all the time can you? Nokia in one hand, kettle/iron in the other.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> It helps having a cooperative pair of extra hands. Usually I'm alone when she's 'posing'.
> I think patience is the key. Trouble is they can out-wait you! I think for every 10 I take, only one is passable.
> Don't necessarily wait for them to pose. Set them up. Want him in a box? Throw in a few treats.
> I do sympathise though. I've missed loads of good photo opportunities because I wasn't ready with a camera. But you can't have one in your hand all the time can you? Nokia in one hand, kettle/iron in the other.


I think that's my main problem, 'cos it's only him and me 99% of the time ! I try to keep either my phone or camera near by most of the time, but odds on are that if he does strike a "pose" by the time I've focused one or the other he's moved or gone off to explore something in the other room ! I've loads of photos of him sleeping, but because he's black they just come out like black "blobs" with no definition - and if I use the flash then that just bounces of his shiny coat and I get a black "blob" with silver highlights !!!!!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Having a good camera is the key. You can get their attention with one hand to ensure eye contact and photo with the other.


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> I think that's my main problem, 'cos it's only him and me 99% of the time ! I try to keep either my phone or camera near by most of the time, but odds on are that if he does strike a "pose" by the time I've focused one or the other he's moved or gone off to explore something in the other room ! I've loads of photos of him sleeping, but because he's black they just come out like black "blobs" with no definition - and if I use the flash then that just bounces of his shiny coat and I get a black "blob" with silver highlights !!!!!!!


Why don't you have a look through the cat pics on this thread. Find some you really like and just ask the poster for tips. Maybe just go for the black cats.


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> Why don't you have a look through the cat pics on this thread. Find some you really like and just ask the poster for tips. Maybe just go for the black cats.


I do think black cats are hard to take pics of, I have to admit I even struggled at first with Waffles as she has such a dark brown face. Had to really practice getting her face focussed!


----------



## Psygon

I bought CK this new chair.

No wait... I'm sure I bought this for me, it's just CK has fallen in love with it!


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I bought CK this new chair.
> 
> No wait... I'm sure I bought this for me, it's just CK has fallen in love with it!
> View attachment 409682
> View attachment 409681
> 
> 
> View attachment 409684
> View attachment 409683


Do you honestly expect us to believe that you bought it for you?? Admit it, you saw it and decided it would be perfect for CK.
Just look at that first pic. It has CK written all over it!
Have the others tried it out yet?


----------



## Cookielabrador

Gorgeous photos @BarneyBobCat and @Psygon 
I've come down to visit my mum (and her cat) again so I will take some pics
Purdy is 13 now and the only time I see her move is when we put out breakfast!


----------



## huckybuck

The HBs have a new chair courtesy of Aunty Bluecordelia - we don't have a Lidl near us so she kindly bought one and sent it down. It's going to go in the cat run but someone had to give it approval first!!


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> Do you honestly expect us to believe that you bought it for you?? Admit it, you saw it and decided it would be perfect for CK.
> Just look at that first pic. It has CK written all over it!
> Have the others tried it out yet?


Ted has


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> Ted has
> View attachment 409696
> 
> View attachment 409697
> 
> View attachment 409698


I'd really like that chair!! It look so cosy and warm!!


----------



## Jaf

Sleep Jackie (and Ollie behind her)


----------



## maisiecat

Cold nose, in front of the fan.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

BarneyBobCat said:


> Having a good camera is the key. You can get their attention with one hand to ensure eye contact and photo with the other.


I purposely went out and bought a new Nikon SLR camera - one with vibration reduction as my hands are not as steady as they were, but still need to use both hands so photos don't come out blurry ! I think it would be easier if I had someone else around to distract him while I snap away.



Cully said:


> Why don't you have a look through the cat pics on this thread. Find some you really like and just ask the poster for tips. Maybe just go for the black cats.


 I think I'll have to do that


----------



## Psygon

Bertie'sMum said:


> I purposely went out and bought a new Nikon SLR camera - one with vibration reduction as my hands are not as steady as they were, but still need to use both hands so photos don't come out blurry ! I think it would be easier if I had someone else around to distract him while I snap away.
> 
> I think I'll have to do that


A tripod can help as well! Get things set up and then you can distract with a toy and take pics. Also I find the camera strap can be a good way to distract them


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Bertie'sMum said:


> I purposely went out and bought a new Nikon SLR camera - one with vibration reduction as my hands are not as steady as they were, but still need to use both hands so photos don't come out blurry ! I think it would be easier if I had someone else around to distract him while I snap away.


You don't need a really fancy camera - most smart phones these days do perfectly well. I take all mine on a Samsung Galaxy S8. I also use photo editing on the phone to straighten, focus, cut to size and enhance colours - this literally takes 30 seconds to do its so easy


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> The HBs have a new chair courtesy of Aunty Bluecordelia - we don't have a Lidl near us so she kindly bought one and sent it down. It's going to go in the cat run but someone had to give it approval first!!
> 
> View attachment 409694
> View attachment 409695


Photo 1. "Can I get my big fluff tail in here?"
Photo 2. "YAY!!!"
The big smile says it all.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

BarneyBobCat said:


> You don't need a really fancy camera - most smart phones these days do perfectly well. I take all mine on a Samsung Galaxy S8. I also use photo editing on the phone to straighten, focus, cut to size and enhance colours - this literally takes 30 seconds to do its so easy


at nearly 73 I'm not into "smart" phones, my basic Doro android phone does me very well for what I want (mostly making/receiving calls and texts with the odd photo thrown in) and it's a LOT cheaper than all the Samsung ones !


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> A tripod can help as well! Get things set up and then you can distract with a toy and take pics. Also I find the camera strap can be a good way to distract them


I was thinking about a tripod but by the time I would have set it up he'd have been long gone 
(don't really do photo shoots, more a spur of the moment type of thing !)


----------



## Bertie'sMum

If you think you're making this bed................then you can think again !


----------



## maisiecat

Bertie'sMum said:


> at nearly 73 I'm not into "smart" phones, my basic Doro android phone does me very well for what I want (mostly making/receiving calls and texts with the odd photo thrown in) and it's a LOT cheaper than all the Samsung ones !


I use an old Nokia, the photos come out fine, however I also have an old Fuji FinePix which also takes adequate photos and a Lumix DMC TZ5 from when I joined a photo group some years ago. Unless you want professional quality there is no need to spend too much on a camera, it is actually the lens that matters. I have had some pro cameras in the past and they are too complicated for a quick snap of your pet. After all, it is more about getting a memory than entering a competition.

Try taking the photos sitting down and wait for your cat to approach or settle nearby.


----------



## Charity

How relaxed can one cat be. He didn't even wake up when I came in the room


----------



## Bertie'sMum

My latest efforts ! I bought a new catnip sack today, which he sussed out in my handbag before I had even opened the plastic bag it came sealed in ! There then ensued a frenzy of licking, biting and tossing it in the air !

"Oh Mum this is soooooooooo good ! Fank you, fank you"

















He's now retreated to the garden to sleep off the after effects !


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Bertie'sMum said:


> at nearly 73 I'm not into "smart" phones, my basic Doro android phone does me very well for what I want (mostly making/receiving calls and texts with the odd photo thrown in) and it's a LOT cheaper than all the Samsung ones !


My mum is 74 and has a Samsung smart phone - she can't really use it tho and her photos are always out of focus and cockeyed!


----------



## Citruspips

Only one log in the log basket


----------



## Psygon

Bertie'sMum said:


> I was thinking about a tripod but by the time I would have set it up he'd have been long gone
> (don't really do photo shoots, more a spur of the moment type of thing !)


I have my tripod in the living room and the attachment on the camera most of the time. So can grab both quite quickly to take a pic. I do appreciate it is a bit of set up time though!

Nearly all my spur of the moment pics are with my phone though!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you really must tell Human Daddy that this chair is not his...it's mine, all mine!"










"Oh Human Daddy, I thought I'd hang out with you today whilst you work, as I can tell you are a bit sad."










I couldn't resist a little close up of his smile


----------



## Psygon

Some evening Jammy cuddles.


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> How relaxed can one cat be. He didn't even wake up when I came in the room
> 
> View attachment 409755


Oh darling Toppy I so want to smooch your belly :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Bertie'sMum said:


> My latest efforts ! I bought a new catnip sack today, which he sussed out in my handbag before I had even opened the plastic bag it came sealed in ! There then ensued a frenzy of licking, biting and tossing it in the air !
> 
> "Oh Mum this is soooooooooo good ! Fank you, fank you"
> 
> View attachment 409756
> View attachment 409757
> 
> 
> He's now retreated to the garden to sleep off the after effects !


Hehehe catnip high


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you really must tell Human Daddy that this chair is not his...it's mine, all mine!"
> 
> View attachment 409790
> 
> 
> "Oh Human Daddy, I thought I'd hang out with you today whilst you work, as I can tell you are a bit sad."
> 
> View attachment 409791
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist a little close up of his smile
> 
> View attachment 409792


Oh Oscar what a beautiful smile, you're such a happy boy :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Some evening Jammy cuddles.
> 
> View attachment 409794
> View attachment 409795
> 
> View attachment 409796


Jammy you're such a beautiful girlie :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Cookielabrador

Purdy has taken Cookies spot on the sofa - poor Cookie doesn't know what to do


----------



## Cully

Cookielabrador said:


> Purdy has taken Cookies spot on the sofa - poor Cookie doesn't know what to do
> View attachment 409826
> 
> View attachment 409825
> View attachment 409824


Love the 2nd pic, lovely face


----------



## Cully

Can't get much higher than your own crows nest. Time for a siesta.
"Wake me up at teatime".:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Can't get much higher than your own crows nest. Time for a siesta.
> "Wake me up at teatime".:Cat
> View attachment 409842


That's perfect, you have a good view over your kingdom there.


----------



## Cully

I'm on cat sitting duty again for my friend who's gone away for a few days. I love it when she's on holiday (purely for selfish reasons).
It's really hard to get a photo of them both together but I don't think this is too bad an effort:-








Aren't they gorgeous?


----------



## Charity

Ying and yang . They complement each other beautifully. What are their names?


----------



## LeArthur

Cully said:


> I'm on cat sitting duty again for my friend who's gone away for a few days. I love it when she's on holiday (purely for selfish reasons).
> It's really hard to get a photo of them both together but I don't think this is too bad an effort:-
> View attachment 409851
> 
> Aren't they gorgeous?


I always wanted one black and one white cat when I was a kid! Black one was going to be called Magic and the white one Cloud :Cat

I'm another one you wants to know what they're called!


----------



## Cully

@lea247 , @Charity , They're brothers, just over 2yo. The black one is Bertie and the white one is Buster. Although I refer to them as my black panther and snow leopard.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> @lea247 , @Charity , They're brothers, just over 2yo. The black one is Bertie and the white one is Buster. Although I refer to them as my black panther and snow leopard.


Your friend's Bertie looks just like mine but without the white "medallion" at his neck


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> I'm on cat sitting duty again for my friend who's gone away for a few days. I love it when she's on holiday (purely for selfish reasons).
> It's really hard to get a photo of them both together but I don't think this is too bad an effort:-
> View attachment 409851
> 
> Aren't they gorgeous?


Gorgeous boys :Kiss


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Your friend's Bertie looks just like mine but without the white "medallion" at his neck


I must admit, I do love black cats.
He's the bolder of the two. Always runs to the door to greet you. Buster runs and hides until he's sure it's safe, but he's also the boss of the two. Just not so brave.
I caught him this week licking the gravy off both plates of food before Bertie had his turn!!:Hungry


----------



## Cully

Bertie








Buster


----------



## ChaosCat

A Friday evening loaf for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Cookielabrador

Cookielabrador said:


> Purdy has taken Cookies spot on the sofa - poor Cookie doesn't know what to do
> View attachment 409826
> 
> View attachment 409825
> View attachment 409824


Not only has Purdy taken Cookies spot on the sofa, she's now sleeping in her dog bed :Cat


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> A Friday evening loaf for @Mrs Funkin
> 
> View attachment 409862


Hello sweet Annie, is the weather more to your liking now?


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Hello sweet Annie, is the weather more to your liking now?


So so, says Ms Annie. The late nights and mornings are very much to her liking, as they have been a cool 14 degrees lately. During the day the temperatures don't rise quite as high as they were but temperatures around 26 degrees are still not her personal choice. We've had a really heavy rain on Thursday evening and some more yesterday night which does make a big change. My garden needed it sorely. First rain in I don't remember how many weeks, lovely.


----------



## Cully

Cookielabrador said:


> Not only has Purdy taken Cookies spot on the sofa, she's now sleeping in her dog bed :Cat
> View attachment 409864


I'd love to see the other photo you must have. You know. The one where Cookie is lying in Purdy's bed and spilling out over the sides. That'll show her.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> So so, says Ms Annie. The late nights and mornings are very much to her liking, as they have been a cool 14 degrees lately. During the day the temperatures don't rise quite as high as they were but temperatures around 26 degrees are still not her personal choice. We've had a really heavy rain on Thursday evening and some more yesterday night which does make a big change. My garden needed it sorely. First rain in I don't remember how many weeks, lovely.


I think it was this time last year we were all struggling with the heat. Trying to keeps cats safe indoors at night but desperately needing to throw windows wide open. So I know exactly what you mean. It's not been that bad this year. Yet!
I left my bedside fan on last night and had Moo bopping me in the eye this morning at 5am. Apparently it was too breezy for her delicate constitution at that time of the day. Must be true because I turned it off and she happily curled up next to it. Well honestly, cheeky minx. Peel me a grape!!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I think it was this time last year we were all struggling with the heat. Trying to keeps cats safe indoors at night but desperately needing to throw windows wide open. So I know exactly what you mean. It's not been that bad this year. Yet!
> I left my bedside fan on last night and had Moo bopping me in the eye this morning at 5am. Apparently it was too breezy for her delicate constitution at that time of the day. Must be true because I turned it off and she happily curled up next to it. Well honestly, cheeky minx. Peel me a grape!!


What, only one grape Cully!? What a lazy slave you are. If you're not careful, Moo will trade you in for a better model


----------



## ChaosCat

Having a little chat among us girls


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Loaf! @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Having a little chat among us girls
> 
> View attachment 409922


Great photo, what a pose. How long will she stay there?


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Great photo, what a pose. How long will she stay there?


Thanks!
She stayed quite a while as she rolled up for a nap on the stool, leaning against my legs. Actually I moved away first.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks!
> She stayed quite a while as she rolled up for a nap on the stool, leaning against my legs. Actually I moved away first.


Misty doesn't lie with me often, but when she does and settles against me, I can guarantee that within 5 minutes I'll need the bathroom. Typical. No wonder she thinks I fidget too much lol.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Misty doesn't lie with me often, but when she does and settles against me, I can guarantee that within 5 minutes I'll need the bathroom. Typical. No wonder she thinks I fidget too much lol.


That's the same phenomenon as sandwiches always landing on the buttered side.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> That's the same phenomenon as sandwiches always landing on the buttered side.


Cats always land on their feet. Right?
If your cat got butter on its back and it fell, would it land on its feet or buttered side. Or would it just spin?


----------



## huckybuck

ChaosCat said:


> Having a little chat among us girls
> 
> View attachment 409922


That's just the best photo!!


----------



## huckybuck

Left Pawed


----------



## SbanR

Ollie was in Hunter mode this evening. He caught a pigeon!!!!
He stalked it, then made a quick dash up the slope and got his paws round it. However, not having the killer instinct, he didn't grip hard enough and the pigeon got away, minus a few down feathers.
A little later, he went after this squirrel


----------



## huckybuck

Psycho cat!!!


----------



## LeArthur

This sight made me chuckle, so obviously I had to take a picture and share it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> Loaf! @Mrs Funkin
> View attachment 409923


Ha! BBC, I nearly missed your loaf amongst the madness of the weekend! Thanks Barney, you are a handsome little devil, aren't you? I hope you've been behaving for your mum & dad and managing to eat a little.


----------



## SbanR

Chasing after his sister


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Chasing after his sister
> View attachment 410020


Hunting for pigeons, squirrels and his sister.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ha! BBC, I nearly missed your loaf amongst the madness of the weekend! Thanks Barney, you are a handsome little devil, aren't you? I hope you've been behaving for your mum & dad and managing to eat a little.


Yes he has been eating well despite the heat. He was out in the garden all day yesterday having fun in the sun


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 409988
> 
> 
> Psycho cat!!!


Really spooky when you note that the cat on the cushion behind is transfixed on the same spot.:Nailbiting


----------



## Cully

lea247 said:


> This sight made me chuckle, so obviously I had to take a picture and share it!
> 
> View attachment 409991


:Joyful


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Hunting for pigeons, squirrels and his sister.


What can I say? Sometimes he's just so full of energy!


----------



## Tawny75

Today is the three C's - crocheting my blanket while listening to cricket and being helped by one of the cats! My Sev is being loving while Lily is out in the garden with Mr T.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

This does not look comfy!


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> This does not look comfy!
> View attachment 410050


You assembled him wrong! 
Why do men always ignore the instructions in the manual?


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> Today is the three C's - crocheting my blanket while listening to cricket and being helped by one of the cats! My Sev is being loving while Lily is out in the garden with Mr T.
> 
> View attachment 410042


Ooooh look at those gorgeous colours!! Are they from a colour pack?


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> Ooooh look at those gorgeous colours!! Are they from a colour pack?


They are indeed. This is the Attic 24 Sunny pack. Usually it is used for the Log Cabin or the Sunny Granny Stripe but I am doing the Cosy Stripe in it.


----------



## Charity

Toppy would like to show off his sparklers after his dental earlier in the week


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Toppy would like to show off his sparklers after his dental earlier in the week
> 
> View attachment 410078
> 
> 
> View attachment 410079


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Lovely pearly whites there Toppy
I want to smooch your belly :Kiss:Kiss
Adorably cute xx


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy would like to show off his sparklers after his dental earlier in the week
> 
> View attachment 410078
> 
> 
> View attachment 410079


Ooh Toppy, is that how you opened your mouth to have them cleaned? What a good boy.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Toppy would like to show off his sparklers after his dental earlier in the week
> 
> View attachment 410078
> 
> 
> View attachment 410079


Wow!! That's one almighty yawn you have there Toppy! Very busy day of napping no doubt!! and beautiful teeth they are too!


----------



## ChaosCat

Ah, this is so comfy!


----------



## huckybuck

Huck dropped a chocolate truffle for me earlier - Grace did try to clean up..


----------



## huckybuck

Huck approving the new camping chair from Aunty BC


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Ah, this is so comfy!
> 
> View attachment 410096


Has Anyone discovered a new yoga position?


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Has Anyone discovered a new yoga position?


Do you mean to say you don't sleep like that? :Cat


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Do you mean go say you don't sleep like that? :Cat


I couldn't even get into that position, never mind sleep like it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! The seagull visits every day, several times a day and does a strange thing...I think it's called drinking. He thinks he can come into my garden and get attention but he can't, it's all about me, isn't it?"










(Obviously the plants there are waiting to be planted, I shall do it on Tuesday)


----------



## huckybuck

I can’t believe seagull is in one piece lol!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They are huge, HB! I think this one visits several times a day, he's like a pteradon, I'm happy that Oscar just *meeps* and doesn't try anything. We are always there, ready to scare the seagull away if Oscar goes into a hunting stance. In fairness, he's just scared himself with SheepMouse and the catnip Brussel sprout, so I'm thinking he possibly won't tackle a seagull.


----------



## huckybuck

I wonder if they view them in the same way as a chicken? The HBs don’t seem to see them as prey - friends or simply annoying in Huck’s case!!


----------



## bluecordelia

Glad the gang are liking glamping @huckybuck x


----------



## dustydiamond1

90F, feels like temp 99F, 55% humidity. 
Chilling in the AC with my girl after a soothing brushing.


----------



## bluecordelia

Blue mildly interested in the ponies. I was in my pyjamas as we have started an evening nip to see them and get rid of old bread, crackers and veggies


----------



## Jaf

Pandora looking relaxed and well. Blanca, Lottie, Sausage, Batman, Patch, Frank, Mash and Slinky having a biscuit. They've gone right off the wet food in this heat.


----------



## Psygon

bluecordelia said:


> View attachment 410122
> Blue mildly interested in the ponies. I was in my pyjamas as we have started an evening nip to see them and get rid of old bread, crackers and veggies


It's funny... Darcy is always mildly interested in horses and ponies if we see them going by when we are out walking in our garden. Hates cows and hisses at them... but horses are interesting!


----------



## Psygon

Jaf said:


> Pandora looking relaxed and well. Blanca, Lottie, Sausage, Batman, Patch, Frank, Mash and Slinky having a biscuit. They've gone right off the wet food in this heat.
> 
> View attachment 410119
> View attachment 410120


Pandora really is stunning!


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> 90F, feels like temp 99F, 55% humidity.
> Chilling in the AC with my girl after a soothing brushing.
> View attachment 410117
> View attachment 410121


Glad to see that Gypsy is warming your feet so you won't get chill blains.


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie was a little off colour for a day or so the other day but he was fine yesterday and today he's full of it and that's the problem Yesterday he and Jasper were racing around chasing one another when we heard an almighty crash from the hallway which got us running as we couldn't work out what it was and found their stainless steel dog sized bowl of water upside down and one of their two dry food bowls also upside down with water everywhere, dry and soggy food scattered everywhere and even water up the walls. They'd made a right mess but then scarpered and looked rather sheepish when we came upon them.

Today I was in the kitchen when I heard another loud crash but this time form the lounge. Now I knew Jasper was upstairs asleep so it had to be Ollie and when I went to investigate the source of the noise Ollie was on the windowsill and the lamp that usually sits on there where he was sat was on the floor with Ollie having taken its place! Now I'm not pointing fingers but as that's his favourite spot in the lounge, I suspect it might have been deliberate and pushed it out of the way to make room for himself?

Jasper has been on there numerous times and nothing has ever happened so I'm leaning toward it being malicious on Ollie's part

Who had a paw in this?










Who me? No way! It must have been Jasper.










OK, OK Ollie, I only asked! Anyway it's only a lamp after all!


----------



## Charity

jasperthecat said:


> Ollie was a little off colour for a day or so the other day but he was fine yesterday and today he's full of it and that's the problem Yesterday he and Jasper were racing around chasing one another when we heard an almighty crash from the hallway which got us running as we couldn't work out what it was and found their stainless steel dog sized bowl of water upside down and one of their two dry food bowls also upside down with water everywhere, dry and soggy food scattered everywhere and even water up the walls. They'd made a right mess but then scarpered and looked rather sheepish when we came upon them.
> 
> Today I was in the kitchen when I heard another loud crash but this time form the lounge. Now I knew Jasper was upstairs asleep so it had to be Ollie and when I went to investigate the source of the noise Ollie was on the windowsill and the lamp that usually sits on there where he was sat was on the floor with Ollie having taken its place! Now I'm not pointing fingers but as that's his favourite spot in the lounge, I suspect it might have been deliberate and pushed it out of the way to make room for himself?
> 
> Jasper has been on there numerous times and nothing has ever happened so I'm leaning toward it being malicious on Ollie's part
> 
> Who had a paw in this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who me? No way! It must have been Jasper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, OK Ollie, I only asked! Anyway it's only a lamp after all!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> Ollie was a little off colour for a day or so the other day but he was fine yesterday and today he's full of it and that's the problem Yesterday he and Jasper were racing around chasing one another when we heard an almighty crash from the hallway which got us running as we couldn't work out what it was and found their stainless steel dog sized bowl of water upside down and one of their two dry food bowls also upside down with water everywhere, dry and soggy food scattered everywhere and even water up the walls. They'd made a right mess but then scarpered and looked rather sheepish when we came upon them.
> 
> Today I was in the kitchen when I heard another loud crash but this time form the lounge. Now I knew Jasper was upstairs asleep so it had to be Ollie and when I went to investigate the source of the noise Ollie was on the windowsill and the lamp that usually sits on there where he was sat was on the floor with Ollie having taken its place! Now I'm not pointing fingers but as that's his favourite spot in the lounge, I suspect it might have been deliberate and pushed it out of the way to make room for himself?
> 
> Jasper has been on there numerous times and nothing has ever happened so I'm leaning toward it being malicious on Ollie's part
> 
> Who had a paw in this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who me? No way! It must have been Jasper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, OK Ollie, I only asked! Anyway it's only a lamp after all!


I love he's actually laughing. Cheeky boy.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 410181
> View attachment 410182


Annie bright eyes lol.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

"What the heck is this flying thing daddy?!"


----------



## Shrike

"Its hot, so I'll find the warmest place in the house to hang out!"










"Don't question Cat Logic, Slave!"


----------



## huckybuck

Budging in!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Tuesday morning loaf from Lola










Then she helped my choose my fabric










Before she heard something that caught her attention










Looks like it going to be a sunny day


----------



## Charity

I love Lola, she makes my heart jump as she is the spitting image of my boy Mouse.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ChaosCat said:


> Ah, this is so comfy!
> 
> View attachment 410096


which way is up ?????????????


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> Huck dropped a chocolate truffle for me earlier - Grace did try to clean up..
> 
> View attachment 410101


good girl Grace


----------



## Jesthar

BarneyBobCat said:


> Having a good camera is the key. You can get their attention with one hand to ensure eye contact and photo with the other.


My problem is better described by an offering from my FB feed today...










Lorelei, in particular, will almost ALWAYS stop what she is doing and come to investigate the second I reach for my camera or phone...


----------



## Smuge

Gar has a vet appointment tomorrow morning. Think he is ok though.

He managed to basically tear a whole claw off, it bled quite a lot but I think that was just the quick.

I'm sure it hurt a lot, but he seems fine and is running around perfectly normally without a limp or anything. But he gets cross when I try to touch it, it's probably just a bit raw at the moment but I want the vet to have a look just incase


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> View attachment 410249
> 
> 
> Gar has a vet appointment tomorrow morning. Think he is ok though.
> 
> He managed to basically tear a whole claw off, it bled quite a lot but I think that was just the quick.
> 
> I'm sure it hurt a lot, but he seems fine and is running around perfectly normally without a limp or anything. But he gets cross when I try to touch it, it's probably just a bit raw at the moment but I want the vet to have a look just incase


Poor Garfield. How do you think he did it Smuge?


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Poor Garfield. How do you think he did it Smuge?


 Climbing up (and getting caught on) my OHs shirt at full sprint


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> Climbing up (and getting caught on) my OHs shirt at full sprint


I hate it when they get nails caught like that. You can't help them can you and have to leave them to sort themselves out. When they're in pain they don't realise you're trying to help untangle them. 
Poor Garf. Hope you're better soon after your pedicure.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yikes @Smuge - hope Garfield is okay and the vet visit isn't too traumatic.


----------



## GingerNinja

@Smuge I hope garfield is okay

@huckybuck hire slim are your legs?... Not jealous at all


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy about an hour ago.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Just now.


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> Gypsy about an hour ago.
> View attachment 410334
> View attachment 410335


I love how Gypsy is holding onto the mouse's tail while she is dreaming sweet dreams @dustydiamond1 This is precious! ♥♥♥:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I really do think that this is my favourite spot at the moment. Human Daddy told me he doesn't mind, honestly he doesn't"


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I really do think that this is my favourite spot at the moment. Human Daddy told me he doesn't mind, honestly he doesn't"
> 
> View attachment 410349


Of course he doesn't! He knows who's the boss in the Funkin household!


----------



## Smuge

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh yikes @Smuge - hope Garfield is okay and the vet visit isn't too traumatic.


He is ok, he got an antibiotic jab and some painkillers just incase.

It's very hard to keep a nailbed clean and the vet said if they get infected it can end up with months of antibiotics so better to get something into his system now


----------



## immum

Indie and Milo, just because they are so gorgeous!


----------



## ChaosCat

immum said:


> Indie and Milo, just because they are so gorgeous!
> View attachment 410374
> 
> View attachment 410375


They most definitely are!


----------



## ChaosCat

Nothing better after a busy day than hanging out together in the evening.

I would have liked a whiskey or a gin with it- but can't wake Annie, can I?


----------



## huckybuck

Gwacie's at it again!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Oops wrong pic!!


----------



## Charity

Bunty's relaxing with me this morning


----------



## Jesthar

Mom, my new self propelled toy has stopped working, can you fix it? Maybe it needs new batteries...


----------



## Cully

Jesthar said:


> Mom, my new self propelled toy has stopped working, can you fix it? Maybe it needs new batteries...
> 
> View attachment 410456


Oh we have those toys too. Don't think they make replacement batteries for them but if you hang around, there'll be another one along soon. Just like buses.


----------



## Jesthar

huckybuck said:


> Gwacie's at it again!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 410411


Heh, you could have done with that for the last photo competition!


----------



## ChaosCat

Do you think I'm asleep?










I'm wide awake.










I know what's going on, all the time.


----------



## Cully

Misty's pal Sooty stopped by for a snack on his way home this evening. As usual, tail in the washing up bowl.








And would you look at that, going without leaving a tip.








He's going to have to start earning his keep!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Misty's pal Sooty stopped by for a snack on his way home this evening. As usual, tail in the washing up bowl.
> View attachment 410489
> 
> And would you look at that, going without leaving a tip.
> View attachment 410490
> 
> He's going to have to start earning his keep!


He does! By being an ornament to your kitchen.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Do you think I'm asleep?
> 
> View attachment 410487
> 
> 
> I'm wide awake.
> 
> View attachment 410486
> 
> 
> I know what's going on, all the time.
> 
> View attachment 410488


I do love Annies little pink nose.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> He does! By being an ornament to your kitchen.


What! You mean planting his big furry bum on my draining board?
I was thinking more of swishing that tail of his around the dishes to save me the job lol.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Misty's pal Sooty stopped by for a snack on his way home this evening. As usual, tail in the washing up bowl.
> View attachment 410489
> 
> And would you look at that, going without leaving a tip.
> View attachment 410490
> 
> He's going to have to start earning his keep!


One mouse or two, Cully? Or would you prefer Rattie


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> One mouse or two, Cully? Or would you prefer Rattie


 Neither really, so don't let your two go giving Misty ideas! 
Actually Sooty is a bit of a ratter. I've seen him 'playing' with one, but it eventually ran off and he didn't chase it. What a gentleman. 
Since then he's earned another name. Ratty McRatface lol. So I suppose he already does his job. Shame. He'd have made a good dishwasher!


----------



## Jaf

Jackie would like a tummy tickle. She has the softest, loveliest tummy and loves tickles.










Lori is being the Sphinx, tickle her at your own risk as she is bitey (but lovely).


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> Gwacie's at it again!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 410411


Hahah :-D


----------



## Psygon

Last night...
Waffles: come on CK pull a funny face with me!









CK: now let's do a cute pose


----------



## Tawny75

My view when I walked in to the bathroom to have a shower the other night....


----------



## Tawny75

Psygon said:


> Last night...
> Waffles: come on CK pull a funny face with me!
> View attachment 410510
> 
> 
> CK: now let's do a cute pose
> View attachment 410511


The eyes, I could look forever!


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Last night...
> Waffles: come on CK pull a funny face with me!
> View attachment 410510
> 
> 
> CK: now let's do a cute pose
> View attachment 410511


What a gorgeous pair


----------



## Mrs Brown

oops wrong quote


----------



## Mrs Brown

Psygon said:


> Last night...
> Waffles: come on CK pull a funny face with me!
> View attachment 410510
> 
> 
> CK: now let's do a cute pose
> View attachment 410511


I am jealous! Absolute beauties! :Cat:Cat


----------



## Psygon

Tawny75 said:


> My view when I walked in to the bathroom to have a shower the other night....
> View attachment 410512


Our cats love sitting on the bath mats too


----------



## ChaosCat

We're very lazy today.


----------



## Jaf

Me and Jackie are sitting around on our bums too! But we're a lot fatter than you 2!


----------



## ChaosCat

Jaf said:


> Me and Jackie are sitting around on our bums too! But we're a lot fatter than you 2!
> 
> View attachment 410538


That's great, with Jackie and Annie having about the same colouring, too! Maybe black and white cats have a special liking for cheesy feet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Psygon such beauties


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Last night...
> Waffles: come on CK pull a funny face with me!
> View attachment 410510
> 
> 
> CK: now let's do a cute pose
> View attachment 410511


Oh my, that is so so so adorable 
Bless them
All your kitties do so enjoy cuddles together, it's so lovely x


----------



## ChaosCat

Valerian


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Valerian
> 
> View attachment 410575
> 
> 
> View attachment 410574
> 
> 
> View attachment 410573
> 
> 
> View attachment 410572


Is it really stinky? Annie's certainly hanging onto it lol.


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> Valerian
> 
> View attachment 410575
> 
> 
> View attachment 410574
> 
> 
> View attachment 410573
> 
> 
> View attachment 410572


Our lot never seem that fussed by valerian... Though I am contemplating growing some!


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie only likes real stinky valerian. That’s why I get cut valerian roots that are used for tea and store the toys together with the valerian in a zipper bag and get them out just for playing.
That makes them stinky as can be.


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> Annie only likes real stinky valerian. That's why I get cut valerian roots that are used for tea and store the toys together with the valerian in a zipper bag and get them out just for playing.
> That makes them stinky as can be.


I can try that if I grow some :-D


----------



## Psygon

CK is sitting in Jammy's champions seat... She doesn't look happy :Hilarious


----------



## Cookielabrador

@Psygon They are gorgeous! Well done on winning all those rosettes 
Purdy is very sleepy this morning :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Cookielabrador said:


> @Psygon They are gorgeous! Well done on winning all those rosettes
> Purdy is very sleepy this morning :Cat
> View attachment 410580


Such a cute nose! :Kiss


----------



## Shrike

"Slave is out pulling up spiky plants - saves my paws! I'm supervising, of course"








"Slave says he's not mowing the lawn 'til the flowers have gone - saving the bees or somethin. Save them for me to chase I say!"








"Ehh Internet People, do you remember what the lawn used to be like a few months ago?"









"Easier to move around then, but I likes prowling through it now - plenty of insects and even a few mices hee hee!"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Brooke, I love your Photo Stories. Please ensure that your Slave carries on posting them please.


----------



## oliviarussian

Rosso doing his best impression of a Gonk!


----------



## Tawny75

Lily is off outside while Sev is helping me with a new blanket (I now have 4 on the go).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @oliviarussian Rosso is a lion! Look at that face


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Our lot never seem that fussed by valerian... Though I am contemplating growing some!


Grow it about a mile from your home though.:Stinkyfeet


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Psygon




----------



## SbanR




----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> View attachment 410618
> View attachment 410619


Ah an evening in watching a bit of TV :-D


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 410613


Aw that's so sweet. It's normally chicken or scampi isn't it?


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> View attachment 410614
> 
> View attachment 410615


You know, I've just realised what I love so much about them. Their eyes are so trusting. Lovely pics.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> View attachment 410618
> View attachment 410619


If he can't go out, you have to bring the outside in. Must have his tree and squirrel fix.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> If he can't go out, you have to bring the outside in. Must have his tree and squirrel fix.


He does go out, and gets terribly excited when he sees them but they're too fast and acrobatic for him
I posted a picture a few days ago
Breaking the rules, but here it is again


----------



## dustydiamond1

Rare playtime with her catnip banana.


----------



## Cully

Looks like a hangover but I swear it isn't.


----------



## Lucy & Troy

Troy followed me all the way to Tesco today. My boyfriend had to sit outside and wait for me otherwise he would have come inside. As soon as I came out I got mugged for treats!


----------



## Psygon

dustydiamond1 said:


> Rare playtime with her catnip banana.
> View attachment 410633
> View attachment 410634


There is something about bananas that make them so tempting!


----------



## Psygon

That moment you look up and realise they're plotting to kill you.


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> That moment you look up and realise they're plotting to kill you.
> 
> View attachment 410693


Be afraid. Be very afraid!:Jawdrop:Nailbiting


----------



## ChaosCat

Helping me doing the garden... well, supervising really.




























And I harvested this year's first plums.


----------



## Joy84

Loaf on a stick for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## SbanR

Supervising in the Midlands too


----------



## Willow_Warren

Cats do seem to do a lot of supervising and not a lot of actual doing... ah well...


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Cats do seem to do a lot of supervising and not a lot of actual doing... ah well...


They do have the responsibility and that's not easy with those humans to supervise!


----------



## ChaosCat

Too hot for Annie


----------



## Psygon

Pic overload! Tonks in the catio this evening  featuring Jammy, Waffles, CK and Ted .

Just a shame Darcy wasn't around!


----------



## Psygon

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 410728
> Loaf on a stick for @Mrs Funkin


Stunning


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> Pic overload! Tonks in the catio this evening  featuring Jammy, Waffles, CK and Ted .
> 
> Just a shame Darcy wasn't around!
> 
> View attachment 410776
> View attachment 410777
> View attachment 410778
> View attachment 410779
> View attachment 410780
> View attachment 410781
> View attachment 410782
> View attachment 410783
> 
> View attachment 410784


Great photos!!


----------



## huckybuck

It's too hot for MCs - best to chill by the water bowl so you don't have to move far!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh thank you for being such a delicious loaf on a stick, Phoebe, you are so very pretty  @Joy84


----------



## bluecordelia

Bit scary movie. And yes that is my teddy bear!


----------



## TriTri

Psygon said:


> Pic overload! Tonks in the catio this evening  featuring Jammy, Waffles, CK and Ted .
> 
> Just a shame Darcy wasn't around!
> 
> View attachment 410776
> View attachment 410777
> View attachment 410778
> View attachment 410779
> View attachment 410780
> View attachment 410781
> View attachment 410782
> View attachment 410783
> 
> View attachment 410784


Wow! Beautiful. They all look so cuddly.


----------



## Psygon

I posted a selection of the pics I posted yesterday on a Facebook group and someone spotted something I had totally missed in this picture. Too funny... :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> I posted a selection of the pics I posted yesterday on a Facebook group and someone spotted something I had totally missed in this picture. Too funny... :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 410814


Should that be called a Jam Bomb?


----------



## Psygon

lea247 said:


> Should that be called a Jam Bomb?


Have you spotted the other bomb ... ? :-D


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Have you spotted the other bomb ... ? :-D


I have.... And thought that was Jammy


----------



## Psygon

lea247 said:


> I have.... And thought that was Jammy


Ahh hehe jammy is the lilac tonk, third from left. The little tabby eyes are Ted fourth from left


----------



## Joy84

Psygon said:


> Ahh hehe jammy is the lilac tonk, third from left. The little tabby eyes are Ted fourth from left


You mean third head from the left but first bum 
It's such a funny pic!
As if Jammy was walking away but then it was like "oh wait, pic time" and Ted is like "what about meeee?" :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

The morning started with okayish temperatures.



















But now it's 33 degrees and I'm being told off for the weather.


----------



## ChaosCat

So hot!


----------



## huckybuck

Sweltering here!!

Amazingly my kids are being sensible!!

Wet sheet wet towel!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, it's been a bit warm but I'm okay with the sea breeze...nothing affects my handsomeness"


----------



## ChaosCat

Aren't I lucky to have a foot warmer?


----------



## Charity

Too hot to do anything but stay in bed and play


----------



## Gobbledigook

Hi everyone!

This is my first cat (well the first one I've adopted myself )

Randall, enjoying the bed... My bed of course


----------



## ChaosCat

Gobbledigook said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This is my first cat (well the first one I've adopted myself )
> 
> Randall, enjoying the bed... My bed of course
> View attachment 410963


Welcome on board to you and gorgeous Randall!


----------



## Jaf

Mash is keeping me warm. Well, boiled actually. Woody, Ollie and Lori in the background.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Too hot to do anything but stay in bed and play
> 
> View attachment 410957


Hello gorgeous Toppy good idea! Glad you've recovered from your little adventure earlier on this week! x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney made a friend tonight....









Initially a stare off...









Barney became submissive....









Maybe they wont be friends after all.... !









Daddy to the rescue! The grey lump hissed at me and tried to claw me when I grabbed Barns!!!


----------



## Cully

Gobbledigook said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This is my first cat (well the first one I've adopted myself )
> 
> Randall, enjoying the bed... My bed of course
> View attachment 410963


Hello Randall, welcome aboard.


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur's had a fun day helping us unpack, he's given the van a thorough 'sniff down'.










Just before we set off to leave with an empty van, we said bye to a snoozing Arthur on top of his cat tree.










We got chatting to the neighbours, heard a bit of meowing after a while, looked up to see......










So obviously being the good cat slave that I am, I went back inside to put him on his harness and let him out. All he wanted was to look down the back to see if his potential new friend was around!










Thanks Arthur, love you too! :Kiss

Arthur was left under the watchful eye of my mum (it's her house) until we're back again tomorrow.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy is the former neighborhood stray and it warms my heart so much when I see her so trusting and know that she feels safe to be able to totally relax








and yes, that tummy got tickled and chin got scritched :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Gypsy is the former neighborhood stray and it warms my heart so much when I see her so trusting and know that she feels safe to be able to totally relax
> View attachment 410996
> 
> and yes, that tummy got tickled and chin got scritched :Kiss


She couldn't show her total trust in a nicer way!


----------



## Willow_Warren

@dustydiamond1 don't think Gypsy could look more relaxed if she tried.

Very poor quality photo as the curtains are still drawn (and I'm not sure my eyes are open properly), but Lola says it's too warm to sleep









Think I'll get up so she can enjoy some fresh air whilst it's a little cooler.

Hannah


----------



## Joy84

Phoebe found her happy place last night :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

As the hallway is a lot cooler than the rest of the house I have moved one of Annie's barrels there with a cooling mat on top. There is a flap in the apartment door, so she can move into the hallway when it gets too hot for comfort elsewhere.

It was Bonny's flap when I had to separate the sisters and so far it stayed closed for Annie. Our tenant's mother won't be happy- she is scared of cats. But in this case Annie's welfare definitely comes before that of a possible visitor.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, Human Daddy couldn't find me but here I was in a shady spot after you told him to close the curtains...can you see me?"










"Then I thought I'd go behind the sofa, with a sossig dog for company"










Let's see what today brings eh, Oscar Woo?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well our little visitor was making himself comfortable in the garden this morning. 









Lola keeping watch from a distance (please excuse the sponge and wonky washing line)








Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat

40 degrees 
Even an activity monster like Annie is very lazy and unwilling to move.


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> 40 degrees
> Even an activity monster like Annie is very lazy and unwilling to move.
> 
> View attachment 411097
> 
> 
> View attachment 411098


I know how she feels
It's been 38 here, too too hot


----------



## Shrike

"Hello internet people - its very hot and humid in my garden today!"









"Even the path is hot to flop on!"








"And Slave is too hot to bother giving me tummy rubs!"








"No cooler here, but I do look gorgeous!"


----------



## Shrike

"Still hot and I still want tummy rubs, Slave!"









"Oh well if you're not going to play ball Slave, I'll just pose here for a while."


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh it's cooler in here now Mum and I am trying out the new barrel position!! Bit noisy though!


----------



## huckybuck

Before Mum had her brain storm - having to resort to curtains closed in the kitchen and wet sheets on the table!! It's too hot!!!!!!!


----------



## Psygon

Some portraits


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Perfectly focussed photos @Psygon


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> Some portraits
> View attachment 411150
> View attachment 411151
> View attachment 411152


Gorgeous photos!! 
What lens are you using? 
I struggle with green backgrounds for some reason but yours look great!


----------



## TriTri

And for a not perfectly focussed photo... he kept moving and winding quickly around my feet.... meet Max (not my Max). This is Max 2 who I was asked to collect from a cattery today and drop home. He's a sweet cat that had made friends with a kitten in the next pen to him at the cattery.


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Some portraits
> View attachment 411150
> View attachment 411151
> View attachment 411152


Oh my Jammy & Waffles you're both so pretty :Kiss
And CK (???) such a handsome boy :Kiss


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> Oh my Jammy & Waffles you're both so pretty :Kiss
> And CK (???) such a handsome boy :Kiss


They are stunners ❤


----------



## TriTri

Gobbledigook said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This is my first cat (well the first one I've adopted myself )
> 
> Randall, enjoying the bed... My bed of course
> View attachment 410963


Hello Gobbledigook and Randall, lovely to meet you. Can you tell us what Randall is like?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Psygon beautiful shots - I am wondering though, could you have a flash gun behind you for the portraits of Waffles, her eyes are so so blue it must be so hard to get catchlights? I wonder if a flash would do it? I'm not picking, just wondering with my "photography head" on


----------



## Cully

dustydiamond1 said:


> Gypsy is the former neighborhood stray and it warms my heart so much when I see her so trusting and know that she feels safe to be able to totally relax
> View attachment 410996
> 
> and yes, that tummy got tickled and chin got scritched :Kiss


Aww, she looks so relaxed.


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> Phoebe found her happy place last night :Hilarious
> View attachment 411008


Hope you're a two loo household lol.


----------



## Psygon

I feel a bit guilty here…

While I do have a few cameras, most of my pictures are just taken with my phone (a Google Pixel 2 XL) and through adjusting settings getting the pictures I get. So a lot of what you see is my phone doing the hard work for me.

Obviously, some is down to the person in control, but phone cameras make me lazy.

@Mrs Funkin I think potentially based on the above is why I don't always get fab./decent catchlights in Waffles' eyes. I think you're right that a flashgun would help with that, so I think some experimentation is required

I have to say, the guilt means I will get my proper DSLR out this weekend (assuming the weather is good) and see if I can take some proper pictures without relying on my phone to do most of the hard work for me!

@ebonycat that last pic is Ted. But, since CK was missing here is a quick portrait of him 









(interestingly this was taken with a lot less messing around with settings than the above three... and it's my favourite one! It was taken on Wednesday though so I didn't include it with my above pics!).


----------



## Psygon

Also on that pic of CK, now I look again... The light levels are a bit wrong. But I still like the pic!


----------



## huckybuck

Is a google pixel phone noted for its camera like the “Who are we” one? 

I’ve still got an iPhone but would def consider changing if the photos are so much better. 

What do you have to do to adjust the settings etc?


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> I feel a bit guilty here…
> 
> While I do have a few cameras, most of my pictures are just taken with my phone (a Google Pixel 2 XL) and through adjusting settings getting the pictures I get. So a lot of what you see is my phone doing the hard work for me.
> 
> Obviously, some is down to the person in control, but phone cameras make me lazy.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin I think potentially based on the above is why I don't always get fab./decent catchlights in Waffles' eyes. I think you're right that a flashgun would help with that, so I think some experimentation is required
> 
> I have to say, the guilt means I will get my proper DSLR out this weekend (assuming the weather is good) and see if I can take some proper pictures without relying on my phone to do most of the hard work for me!
> 
> @ebonycat that last pic is Ted. But, since CK was missing here is a quick portrait of him
> View attachment 411173
> 
> 
> (interestingly this was taken with a lot less messing around with settings than the above three... and it's my favourite one! It was taken on Wednesday though so I didn't include it with my above pics!).


Ohh I typed Ted to start with but deleted it & said CK

You do take such lovely pictures


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> Is a google pixel phone noted for its camera like the "Who are we" one?
> 
> I've still got an iPhone but would def consider changing if the photos are so much better.
> 
> What do you have to do to adjust the settings etc?


I feel I could geek out here quite considerably …  and hopefully, this isn't too much of a digression because it's the photo thread!

Google phones do have very good cameras, although, so do iPhones. I've always used this website when looking at what phone I might want https://www.dxomark.com/category/smartphone-reviews/ because I am an incredibly heavy user of my camera phone. I have over 20000 photos stored in my google photos account. Fortunately, and this played into my decision, I get unlimited photo storage because I have a Google Pixel phone.

I guess if you have an older iPhone it may be worth changing phones - which one do you have? I have a work iPhone 7, and I think the camera and the software on my Pixel are better than what I have on the iPhone - but I will caveat that with saying I'm not a huge iPhone fan because I'm more familiar with the Android operating system. So there may be some bias!

In terms of settings you can play around with, there are quite a few apps that give you control over what the software is doing - making it a bit more like a DSLR (though, don't get me wrong it's no where near the same thing). I use an app called Moment Pro, but there are other options out there. I also have some attachable lenses.

However, ultimately it's the quality of the software that is doing a lot of the work. If you read through the reviews on that above website it talks about the quality of the hardware and software that's taking the pictures.


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> "Still hot and I still want tummy rubs, Slave!"
> View attachment 411118
> 
> 
> "Oh well if you're not going to play ball Slave, I'll just pose here for a while."
> View attachment 411119


Well, did slave tickle your tummy Brooke? I hope so. Your so pretty Brooke even when flopping


----------



## ewelsh

Fab photos @Psygon


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> Well, did slave tickle your tummy Brooke? I hope so. Your so pretty Brooke even when flopping


Of course! I was surprised she wasn't very hot - obviously cleverer at keeping cool than me. She also got tummy fuss on demand in the middle of the night and when I got up.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I need to dust off my dslr, although mine is a very old one now... and I have little patience for editing afterwards!

H


----------



## Cully

I was trying to see how close I could get my camera without going blurry.......







'Get that out of my £&;#"'@& face'. 
Oops! I woke her up and she wasn't best pleased.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I was trying to see how close I could get my camera without going blurry.......
> View attachment 411258
> 'Get that out of my £&;#"'@& face'.
> Oops! I woke her up and she wasn't best pleased.


:Hilarious:Hilarious That photo is hilarious!


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie has just come in after a day under the shrubs. If the forecast is right temperatures will be a little lower in the next days. We'd both welcome that.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious That photo is hilarious!


I certainly wouldn't want to wake up next to it.:Nailbiting


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie has just come in after a day under the shrubs. If the forecast is right temperatures will be a little lower in the next days. We'd both welcome that.
> View attachment 411262
> 
> 
> View attachment 411260
> 
> 
> View attachment 411261


I think we would all like thing a little cooler.


----------



## Shrike

"Slave is jumping on the band wagon and trying out some close ups"








"Being a male Slave, he hasn't bothered to read the manual - so its been pretty unfocused stuff!"








"I'm giving him the fed up look to show my disdain!"


----------



## Charity

Having a bit of a love-in in the garden this afternoon.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Having a bit of a love-in in the garden this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 411274


That's so cute and peaceful!


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Having a bit of a love-in in the garden this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 411274


Awwwwwwwwwwww!! That is SO cute! :Cat


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Having a bit of a love-in in the garden this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 411274


Ahh Mr & Mrs T you're my favourite couple, if you were on that love island programme thingy & if I had a tv I'd vote for you


----------



## ebonycat

The little [email protected] Alfie is now sleeping after waking me up at 3.30am demanding his breakfast


----------



## Joy84

I came on the forums yesterday to tell everyone it was Phoebe's 7th birthday ...
Looked around, posted heatwave chillin' pics from the day before and forgot what I came for   
So ...
This fluffball turned 7 yesterday


----------



## ChaosCat

Joy84 said:


> I came on the forums yesterday to tell everyone it was Phoebe's 7th birthday ...
> Looked around, posted heatwave chillin' pics from the day before and forgot what I came for
> So ...
> This fluffball turned 7 yesterday
> View attachment 411301


Phoebe, your slave is seriously slacking! Belated wishes for a very happy birthday! I hope she didn't also forget to spoil you with attention and treats.


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> I came on the forums yesterday to tell everyone it was Phoebe's 7th birthday ...
> Looked around, posted heatwave chillin' pics from the day before and forgot what I came for
> So ...
> This fluffball turned 7 yesterday
> View attachment 411301


Aww, happy belated birthday Pheebs. Hope you get extra treats now for being forgotten.
(It was Misty's b/day Thursday and I too completely forgot.)


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Aww, happy belated birthday Pheebs. Hope you get extra treats now for being forgotten.
> (It was Misty's b/day Thursday and I too completely forgot.)


Cully! Now really! It must be the heat, I guess.
Poor Misty, I hope you get a day of being thoroughly spoiled instead. Can't very well wish you a happy birthday now- how can it be happy when it gets forgotten by the nearest and dearest. But I wish that you get a very happy day to make up for it.

...it wasn't me who was in Dublin on the piratesses' birthday...


----------



## Psygon

Joy84 said:


> I came on the forums yesterday to tell everyone it was Phoebe's 7th birthday ...
> Looked around, posted heatwave chillin' pics from the day before and forgot what I came for
> So ...
> This fluffball turned 7 yesterday
> View attachment 411301


Happy birthday for yesterday


----------



## Charity

Joy84 said:


> I came on the forums yesterday to tell everyone it was Phoebe's 7th birthday ...
> Looked around, posted heatwave chillin' pics from the day before and forgot what I came for
> So ...
> This fluffball turned 7 yesterday
> View attachment 411301


Happy Birthday for yesterday beautiful girl, bet you were well and truly spoilt.


----------



## Psygon

So after the post yesterday about phone cameras it got me wondering how different the iPhone and the Google Pixel cameras are. So I gathered some willing volunteers and took some pics. Didn't mess with any settings, just took pics with the standard camera app. And here are my results! Think I spotted a big difference in image stabilisation. I have quite shaky hands, and that really showed with the iPhone pics. My google phone seems to do a lot of image stabilization for me!

CK:

















Ed

















Random outdoor scene


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Cully! Now really! It must be the heat, I guess.
> Poor Misty, I hope you get a day of being thoroughly spoiled instead. Can't very well wish you a happy birthday now- how can it be happy when it gets forgotten by the nearest and dearest. But I wish that you get a very happy day to make up for it.
> 
> ...it wasn't me who was in Dublin on the piratesses' birthday...


I know, I'm a truly terrible mum. I could say I'll allow her to do exactly what she likes today, but that wouldn't be any different to any other day. And she's due a can of tuna, so no treat there either. 
I'll let her have a lick of my Haagen Dazs. How's that?
P.S. what's with the Dublin thing??


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I know, I'm a truly terrible mum. I could say I'll allow her to do exactly what she likes today, but that wouldn't be any different to any other day. And she's due a can of tuna, so no treat there either.
> I'll let her have a lick of my Haagen Dazs. How's that?
> P.S. what's with the Dublin thing??


Dublin? 
:Sorry


----------



## ewelsh

Joy84 said:


> I came on the forums yesterday to tell everyone it was Phoebe's 7th birthday ...
> Looked around, posted heatwave chillin' pics from the day before and forgot what I came for
> So ...
> This fluffball turned 7 yesterday
> View attachment 411301


Happy birthday pretty Phoebe hope you had a wonderful day x


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> But I wish that you get a very happy day to make up for it.
> 
> ...it wasn't me who was in Dublin on the piratesses' birthday...


Huh!??????


----------



## ChaosCat

We hear thunder all the time but as usual all thunderstorms pass us by. It's so stuffy today that even Annie prefers to stay inside.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Psygon said:


> So after the post yesterday about phone cameras it got me wondering how different the iPhone and the Google Pixel cameras are. So I gathered some willing volunteers and took some pics. Didn't mess with any settings, just took pics with the standard camera app. And here are my results! Think I spotted a big difference in image stabilisation. I have quite shaky hands, and that really showed with the iPhone pics. My google phone seems to do a lot of image stabilization for me!
> 
> CK:
> View attachment 411305
> 
> View attachment 411306
> 
> 
> Ed
> View attachment 411304
> 
> View attachment 411307
> 
> 
> Random outdoor scene
> View attachment 411303
> View attachment 411302


I do think you can see more depth, detail and sharpness in the Google pixel. There's also a difference in the hues/white balance (something I'm never very good at).

Hannah


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Annie has just come in after a day under the shrubs. If the forecast is right temperatures will be a little lower in the next days. We'd both welcome that.
> View attachment 411262
> 
> 
> View attachment 411260
> 
> 
> View attachment 411261


We had several days of lower humidity and cooler temps, it was glorious!
Your tattoo of dear Bonny is beautiful, is it finished or is there going to be some color?


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> We had several days of lower humidity and cooler temps, it was glorious!
> Your tattoo of dear Bonny is beautiful, is it finished or is there going to be some color?


Thanks, glad you like it. It's finished, meant to be sketchy.


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> We hear thunder all the time but as usual all thunderstorms pass us by. It's so stuffy today that even Annie prefers to stay inside.
> 
> View attachment 411348
> 
> 
> View attachment 411347


Perfecting her Yoga. Working on the classic 'Pretzel Pose' :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks, glad you like it. It's finished, meant to be sketchy.


It's lovely and a wonderful tribute to a very special girl ♡♡


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> It's lovely and a wonderful tribute to a very special girl ♡♡


Thank you very much, I am really glad about it.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Cully said:


> I was trying to see how close I could get my camera without going blurry.......
> View attachment 411258
> 'Get that out of my £&;#"'@& face'.
> Oops! I woke her up and she wasn't best pleased.


How striking, would be a great post for the 'Show us the Whiskers thread'


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks, glad you like it. It's finished, meant to be sketchy.


Saw it but didn't like to mention her. It's amazing and quite beautiful.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Saw it but didn't like to mention her. It's amazing and quite beautiful.


That's very thoughtful of you, thank you for that and your praise. @dustydiamond1 knew about that tattoo beforehand so had no inhibitions. I'm very happy about it, the tattoo artist did an amazing job.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> That's very thoughtful of you, thank you for that and your praise. @dustydiamond1 knew about that tattoo beforehand so had no inhibitions. I'm very happy about it, the tattoo artist did an amazing job.
> View attachment 411364
> 
> View attachment 411363


When you see the photo it is sketched from you can tell she was doing something she loved. Was she watching a bird in a tree maybe? Lovely memento.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> When you see the photo it is sketched from you can tell she was doing something she loved. Was she watching a bird in a tree maybe? Lovely memento.


Some noisy pigeons on our roof top.


----------



## ebonycat

Joy84 said:


> I came on the forums yesterday to tell everyone it was Phoebe's 7th birthday ...
> Looked around, posted heatwave chillin' pics from the day before and forgot what I came for
> So ...
> This fluffball turned 7 yesterday
> View attachment 411301


Happy Birthday for yesterday sweet Pheebs xx


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> We hear thunder all the time but as usual all thunderstorms pass us by. It's so stuffy today that even Annie prefers to stay inside.
> 
> View attachment 411348
> 
> 
> View attachment 411347


Oh Annie I want to kiss your sweet little pink nose :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> That's very thoughtful of you, thank you for that and your praise. @dustydiamond1 knew about that tattoo beforehand so had no inhibitions. I'm very happy about it, the tattoo artist did an amazing job.
> View attachment 411364
> 
> View attachment 411363


Lovely tribute to your wonderful Bonnie x


----------



## ebonycat




----------



## Jaf

Pandora, Lori and Choccy. And a blurry Percy cos he won't sit still!


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> View attachment 411393


So cute!


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Lovely tribute to your wonderful Bonnie x


Thank you!


----------



## LeArthur

Is this some sort of loaf @Mrs Funkin? I'm not sure!


----------



## ChaosCat

lea247 said:


> Is this some sort of loaf @Mrs Funkin? I'm not sure!
> 
> View attachment 411407
> 
> 
> View attachment 411408


Whatever it is, it's gorgeous!


----------



## SbanR




----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> So after the post yesterday about phone cameras it got me wondering how different the iPhone and the Google Pixel cameras are. So I gathered some willing volunteers and took some pics. Didn't mess with any settings, just took pics with the standard camera app. And here are my results! Think I spotted a big difference in image stabilisation. I have quite shaky hands, and that really showed with the iPhone pics. My google phone seems to do a lot of image stabilization for me!
> 
> CK:
> View attachment 411305
> 
> View attachment 411306
> 
> 
> Ed
> View attachment 411304
> 
> View attachment 411307
> 
> 
> Random outdoor scene
> View attachment 411303
> View attachment 411302


That's so interesting!! There's a definite difference in the colour/tone of shots as well - the iPhone seems too warm - something I have found when taking photos outside - the grass is very bright green - almost artificial. Google seems so much more real. I wonder if the iPhone has been designed more for selfies - whereas the google for photography in general.

I often get slightly out of focus shots with the iPhone too - and I haven't particularly got shaky hands (apart from if I've been on the wine lol). It seems the phone takes longer to stabilise itself.

Would you do a comparison in darker light too?

I would seriously consider a different phone as a result of this - could just get one to use as a camera really.



ChaosCat said:


> That's very thoughtful of you, thank you for that and your praise. @dustydiamond1 knew about that tattoo beforehand so had no inhibitions. I'm very happy about it, the tattoo artist did an amazing job.
> View attachment 411364
> 
> View attachment 411363


That's one of the most beautiful tattoos I think I have ever seen xx


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> So after the post yesterday about phone cameras it got me wondering how different the iPhone and the Google Pixel cameras are. So I gathered some willing volunteers and took some pics. Didn't mess with any settings, just took pics with the standard camera app. And here are my results! Think I spotted a big difference in image stabilisation. I have quite shaky hands, and that really showed with the iPhone pics. My google phone seems to do a lot of image stabilization for me!
> 
> CK:
> View attachment 411305
> 
> View attachment 411306
> 
> 
> Ed
> View attachment 411304
> 
> View attachment 411307
> 
> 
> Random outdoor scene
> View attachment 411303
> View attachment 411302


Looked at them again and the iPhone seems very harsh/glary (not sure that's a word). Almost uncomfortable to look at.


----------



## huckybuck

Tweedledum and Tweedledee


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@lea247 its obviously a cake...if the Battenburg variety  such a handsome little chap.


----------



## Jaf

My neighbour is having a party. It's hilarious as they have an accordion player! He has an amplifier so it's really loud. I'm sure the fun will wear off though. Lori says "what's that noise?"


----------



## TriTri

Joy84 said:


> I came on the forums yesterday to tell everyone it was Phoebe's 7th birthday ...
> Looked around, posted heatwave chillin' pics from the day before and forgot what I came for
> So ...
> This fluffball turned 7 yesterday
> View attachment 411301


Belated Happy Birthday Phoebe xx


----------



## Jaf

The accordionist is directing the dancers now, a sort of line dance I think. It’s 2am and they’re going strong. Sigh. Cats all came and sat with me earlier but I think they’re used to it now as they’ve scattered again. 

Ear plugs for me. Night night.


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> That's one of the most beautiful tattoos I think I have ever seen xx


Thanks so much!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Scott had Gypsy outside earlier









Bug hunting









Mr Squirrel very upset that they were keeping him from enjoying the crackers Scott had thrown down earlier.









Tuckered out little girl


----------



## Willow_Warren

It's raining here so me and Lola are partaking in indoor activities. She's not making it easy but I hadn't got the heart to say no.


----------



## Joy84

We've had breakfast and are back in bed ...
I'm calling this pose an egg :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

An egg :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Definitely egg shaped!


----------



## cheekyscrip

Garfield intellectual...


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Loaf! @Mrs Funkin


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Loaf! @Mrs Funkin
> View attachment 411488


Lovely colours, lovely boy!


----------



## huckybuck

My Huckleberry friend.


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> My Huckleberry friend.
> 
> View attachment 411504
> View attachment 411505


A very impressive friend!


----------



## ChaosCat

Play time


----------



## Jaf

Sleepy Pandora


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, don't leave me again...I'm just going to lie here and let Human Daddy stroke my belly fur. Only for a second or two though, I can't have you thinking that I'm not tough!"


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, don't leave me again...I'm just going to lie here and let Human Daddy stroke my belly fur. Only for a second or two though, I can't have you thinking that I'm not tough!"
> 
> View attachment 411622


You're not tough Oscar, you're a pussy cat :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

On the prowl


----------



## dustydiamond1

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, don't leave me again...I'm just going to lie here and let Human Daddy stroke my belly fur. Only for a second or two though, I can't have you thinking that I'm not tough!"
> 
> View attachment 411622


What a sweet face


----------



## dustydiamond1

Jaf said:


> Sleepy Pandora
> 
> View attachment 411595


Lovely egg shape with beautiful coloring


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Play time
> 
> View attachment 411539
> 
> 
> View attachment 411540
> 
> 
> View attachment 411541


Fabulous action shots. Annies facial marking are so beautifully symmetrical


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Fabulous action shots. Annies facial marking are so beautifully symmetrical


Thank you!
The first action shots after some time of saving energy for both of us. At the moment the mornings are actually quite nice. Hot days are easier to bear when it cools down over night at least.


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Thank you!
> The first action shots after some time of saving energy for both of us. At the moment the mornings are actually quite nice. Hot days are easier to bear when it cools down over night at least.


That's been one of the problems here, high temps & humidity overnight offered no relief.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you've been for your run and your legs look cold, so I shall drape you with my tail"


----------



## Shrike

What a good, kind cat you are Oscar! Always thinking about your slave's comfort!


----------



## Tawny75

Just for @Mrs Funkin and all the CF lovelies, I present a rare (for this house)... Double Loaf! Taken before I made the bed so I do apologise.
View attachment 411678


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh look! A Severus/Lily Loafing Combo  That's so cool @Tawny75!


----------



## huckybuck

This is my food - all mine!!


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> This is my food - all mine!!
> 
> View attachment 411718


Absolutely and without a doubt.


----------



## ChaosCat

Nap time- a hot day again after two moderate ones


----------



## GingerNinja

Okay I confess this is actually about 27 hours old but ginkgo looks so dreamy I had to post! :Happy


----------



## huckybuck

Whose basket? 
My basket!!


----------



## Psygon

Waffles just checking out the competition in the photo contest.


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> This is my food - all mine!!
> 
> View attachment 411718


Fish and chips??


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> View attachment 411677
> Just for @Mrs Funkin and all the CF lovelies, I present a rare (for this house)... Double Loaf! Taken before I made the bed so I do apologise.
> View attachment 411678


Cats first, bed making second. Always .


----------



## Cully

I'm getting fed up of the square of an old shower curtain on the floor. Misty loves to lie on it, it's cool, but looks well......tired and watermarked.
Then I got out her old cat n mouse chase toy which she is 'too grown up for now'. It's similar material.








Perfect, and fits a treat. I'll throw out the old curtain once she's totally happy with the change.​


----------



## Charity

Toppy's enjoying the early morning sunshine


----------



## Psygon

3 tabby tonks!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Willow_Warren

I have to Annie does look super duper chilled in the photos you post... she also seems to like to show off her trim little tummy :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> I have to Annie does look super duper chilled in the photos you post... she also seems to like to show off her trim little tummy :Kiss


She is completely chilled as long as no stranger is around. 
And she does like tummy scratches and invites them like this.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 411878
> 
> 
> View attachment 411879
> 
> 
> View attachment 411877


Ooh, love your toe beans Annie.


----------



## LeArthur

A freshly baked battenburg loaf for you @Mrs Funkin :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Arthur! That's such a great shot @lea247


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Whose basket?
> My basket!!
> 
> View attachment 411761


Oh Little H you're too adorable :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 411878
> 
> 
> View attachment 411879
> 
> 
> View attachment 411877


Oh Annie you've got such a lovely tummy, it needs tummy scratches :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> A freshly baked battenburg loaf for you @Mrs Funkin :Cat
> View attachment 411996


You're too adorable Arthur :Kiss


----------



## TriTri

lea247 said:


> A freshly baked battenburg loaf for you @Mrs Funkin :Cat
> View attachment 411996


He looks very healthy @lea247, how old is your lovely Arthur?


----------



## LeArthur

TriTri said:


> He looks very healthy @lea247, how old is your lovely Arthur?


He's 2, 3 in December. So not a baby anymore, not sure how that happened


----------



## SbanR

A new box!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> A new box!!!
> 
> View attachment 412006
> View attachment 412007


Tell your mom you need a bigger box, she can order from Zooplus, for example.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Tell your mom you need a bigger box, she can order from Zooplus, for example.


He already has three ZP boxes down


----------



## BarneyBobCat

My friend bought a Tenrec:


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 412056


Brilliant!!


----------



## Charity

Some weeks ago, I grew some ordinary grass seed in an old litter tray because Bunty and Toppy aren't interested in the packets of cat grass. Toppy's decided he's got a better use for it today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! Oscar is the same. Wouldn’t eat the lovely cat grass I grew for him but he keeps the lawn edges nicely trimmed  good boy Toppy, reusing and repurposing is all the rage you know


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I love hanging out with you teasing you with my soft little tummy...you know you can't kiss it though, don't you"










(In fairness, I've been allowed to comb it a little the past couple of days, it is so soft!)


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I love hanging out with you teasing you with my soft little tummy...you know you can't kiss it though, don't you"
> 
> View attachment 412099
> 
> 
> (In fairness, I've been allowed to comb it a little the past couple of days, it is so soft!)


Oh Oscar that tummy NEEDS lots of kisses :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney dozing on the windowsill


----------



## Cully

Summoning up the energy to beat up a fly......


----------



## Jaf

Woody, Pandora and Mash having a snooze.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Woody, Pandora and Mash having a snooze.
> 
> View attachment 412120


Well earned by the look of it.:Joyful


----------



## huckybuck

But I'm trying to help around the house Mum!!


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 412158
> 
> 
> But I'm trying to help around the house Mum!!


That Gorilla glue is very strong isn't it?


----------



## huckybuck

Ha seriously? 
That trolley is not big enough for all my stuff!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

A day that starts with a string game is a good one.




























Sorry for the poor quality of the photos but Annie wouldn't pose.


----------



## Guest

Tala enjoying the winter sunshine


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## SbanR

Good morning


----------



## alixtaylor

The best moment ever, Eclipse sat on our laps for the first time last night! So proud of this little one she's come on so much since we bought her home two months ago. :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Some weeks ago, I grew some ordinary grass seed in an old litter tray because Bunty and Toppy aren't interested in the packets of cat grass. Toppy's decided he's got a better use for it today.
> 
> View attachment 412098


Oh Toppy you are so funny :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> A day that starts with a string game is a good one.
> 
> View attachment 412175
> 
> 
> View attachment 412176
> 
> 
> View attachment 412177
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality of the photos but Annie wouldn't pose.


Who wants to sit still when there's string to play with?:Joyful


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 412202


Very good camouflage for observing squirrels lol.


----------



## ChaosCat

On guard duty. Annie is taking her job seriously indeed.


----------



## LeArthur

Put your left paw out, your right paw in, do the Hockey Cokey and just fall asleep, that's what it's all about! :Hilarious


----------



## Jaf

I've never had a cat with Pandora's markings before. She has grey, black, ginger and cream. Stripes and spots. Does that make her a spotted tabby?

She really is getting more comfortable, but is still a bit jumpy. Naturally she likes my spot on the sofa best! Some of the other cats haven't even ventured in the house yet, never mind sleep on the sofa. Brave girl. She purrs too! *squeee*.


----------



## ChaosCat

Jaf said:


> I've never had a cat with Pandora's markings before. She has grey, black, ginger and cream. Stripes and spots. Does that make her a spotted tabby?
> 
> She really is getting more comfortable, but is still a bit jumpy. Naturally she likes my spot on the sofa best! Some of the other cats haven't even ventured in the house yet, never mind sleep on the sofa. Brave girl. She purrs too! *squeee*.
> 
> View attachment 412230


Whatever the markings are called- she is simply gorgeous!


----------



## Summercat

Great progress @alixtaylor !


----------



## jadeh31

this innocent face killed a spider and put it under my pillow last night


----------



## Willow_Warren

jadeh31 said:


> View attachment 412233
> this innocent face killed a spider and put it under my pillow last night


He does seem to look quite taken a back at the suggestion.

Hannah


----------



## SbanR

jadeh31 said:


> View attachment 412233
> this innocent face killed a spider and put it under my pillow last night


Had you been to the dentist Jade? Kitty leaving a spider for the tooth fairy


----------



## huckybuck

BAD Mum - forgot my birthday as usual!!










Typical










I am going to make her pay!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> BAD Mum - forgot my birthday as usual!!
> 
> View attachment 412242
> 
> 
> Typical
> 
> View attachment 412243
> 
> 
> I am going to make her pay!!!
> 
> View attachment 412244


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Treaclesmum

Gracie is sitting beside me at my feet, very intensely watching 'Animals at Play', on BBC2. She was watching the dog section explaining about play behaviours, and was glued to the television!

I've never seen her watch television before! Maybe she's trying to tell me she wouldn't mind a doggy playmate one day?


----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> View attachment 412273
> View attachment 412271


Gypsy is such a beautiful girl! She looks tiny there.


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Gypsy is such a beautiful girl! She looks tiny there.


It's funny how small she can be and other times how she can be so long and big.


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> It's funny how small she can be and other times how she can be so long and big.
> View attachment 412281


:Wideyed You seriously want to tell me that this is Gypsy in both photos? :Wideyed


----------



## Shrike

Brooke likes to cycle her sleeping spots, she has now reached the "sleeping rough in the bathroom" stage. I expect it'll only last a few days before she moves on to a more comfortable place!


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> BAD Mum - forgot my birthday as usual!!
> 
> View attachment 412242
> 
> 
> Typical
> 
> View attachment 412243
> 
> 
> I am going to make her pay!!!
> 
> View attachment 412244


Oh no.... poor Holly.
Happy belated birthday gorgeous girl
I hope mum has made up for it by giving extra special treats & snuggles x


----------



## SbanR

Shrike said:


> Brooke likes to cycle her sleeping spots, she has now reached the "sleeping rough in the bathroom" stage. I expect it'll only last a few days before she moves on to a more comfortable place!
> View attachment 412282


She probably thinks its been too long since she last tripped you up


----------



## ChaosCat

morning wash


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> Brooke likes to cycle her sleeping spots, she has now reached the "sleeping rough in the bathroom" stage. I expect it'll only last a few days before she moves on to a more comfortable place!
> View attachment 412282


I think Brooke is flat out exasperated, how many times has she told you the toilet seat must always be down


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Bertie has lots of comfy beds to choose from, but lately this is his favourite place for a nap ! Can't decide whether it's just 'convenient' or if he's making sure no-one else can use it


----------



## SbanR

What better way to start the day than to go on a drugs trip?


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## chillminx

Wow @BarneyBobCat - Barney is becoming more stunning than ever as he grows up! xx I am one of his biggest fans!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

chillminx said:


> Wow @BarneyBobCat - Barney is becoming more stunning than ever as he grows up! xx I am one of his biggest fans!


Thx Auntie @chillminx


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> :Wideyed You seriously want to tell me that this is Gypsy in both photos? :Wideyed


 It certainly is!  :Smuggrin The 2nd photo is the seldom seen, never before nor ever after photographed Gypsy on my lap :Woot:Woot


----------



## dustydiamond1

BarneyBobCat said:


> Thx Auntie @chillminx
> View attachment 412392


:Jawdrop Glamour cat!!  :Kiss


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> On guard duty. Annie is taking her job seriously indeed.
> 
> View attachment 412210
> 
> 
> View attachment 412211
> 
> 
> View attachment 412212
> 
> 
> View attachment 412214
> 
> 
> View attachment 412215


Awesome watch cat Annie


----------



## dustydiamond1

huckybuck said:


> BAD Mum - forgot my birthday as usual!!
> 
> View attachment 412242
> 
> 
> Typical
> 
> View attachment 412243
> 
> 
> I am going to make her pay!!!
> 
> View attachment 412244


Belated happy birthday!


----------



## dustydiamond1

jadeh31 said:


> View attachment 412233
> this innocent face killed a spider and put it under my pillow last night


HaH! Gypsy would have eaten mr spider!


----------



## dustydiamond1

SbanR said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 412202


igeon A mighty fine looking birdy you've got there :Hilarious


----------



## dustydiamond1

Toesies still dirty from digging up a cricket outside yesterday.















and another tummy photo.


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Toesies still dirty from digging up a cricket outside yesterday.
> View attachment 412416
> View attachment 412415
> 
> and another tummy photo.
> View attachment 412417


You couldn't look any more relaxed if you tried, Gypsy girl!


----------



## SbanR

dustydiamond1 said:


> Toesies still dirty from digging up a cricket outside yesterday.
> View attachment 412416
> View attachment 412415
> 
> and another tummy photo.
> View attachment 412417


Ooooh! That tummy is just begging for a great big smooch!:Kiss


----------



## immum

Snug as a bug in a...duvet! Indie loves to wrap herself up in things, she must have been boiling.


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur's not really one to seek out places to hide, yet here in his in a pretty empty drawer cuddling my OH's socks! 










It lasted about 5 minutes!


----------



## ChaosCat

Tunnel games


----------



## Jaf

Not sure if Woody could get any closer!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Jesthar

Anyone who knows the saga of Charlie-girl and Lorelei will appreciate the size of this miracle!










Not only did Charlie-girl tolerate Lori jumping up and flopping down on her head, she never stopped purring!


----------



## SbanR

A favourite position in the morning when I'm washing my face


----------



## Shrike

Brooke was still sleeping rough in the bathroom this morning!


----------



## Willow_Warren

It’s funny seeing all these photos of cats in bathrooms... Lola never goes into the bathroom (not sure what that says about my bathroom )


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> It's funny seeing all these photos of cats in bathrooms... Lola never goes into the bathroom (not sure what that says about my bathroom )


Annie uses it mainly for leaving her pressies there- which I really appreciate, she could choose worse places.


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> Brooke was still sleeping rough in the bathroom this morning!
> View attachment 412533


Pretty Brooke, but was the toilet seat down? :Hilarious


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> Pretty Brooke, but was the toilet seat down? :Hilarious


Of course not! The only time it goes down is when Brooke is sat on the cistern and I want to make it easy for her to get down - soft Cat Dad that I am


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> Of course not! The only time it goes down is when Brooke is sat on the cistern and I want to make it easy for her to get down - soft Cat Dad that I am


 Yes you are!


----------



## SbanR

A loaf @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Cully

Tidied up a bit including Misty's toy box. She can't decided whether to choose just one, or pull them all out!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> A loaf @Mrs Funkin
> 
> View attachment 412567
> View attachment 412568


Oh! A Jessie loaf - she makes a lovely looking loaf too, thanks @SbanR xx


----------



## LeArthur

I'm being a good slave and letting Arthur use my leg as a pillow.


----------



## ewelsh

Libby and I having a cuddle night. I would love to know her thoughts when she is gazing into my eyes.

I wasn't allowed to move my right arm! So a very awkward angle.


----------



## immum

Indie's wrapped herself up again!


----------



## Jaf

Woody has tucked herself in between me and the back of the sofa. On her back! Love her.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie joined her sister on my arms today, suiting the World Cat Day, same tattoo artist and I'm very happy about that one, too.


----------



## SbanR

You have your Piratesses with you all the time now CC. Is that third cat playing a guitar?


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> You have your Piratesses with you all the time now CC. Is that third cat playing a guitar?


Yes it is, the tattoo artist put it there for his Instagram story- it's not actually on my tee shirt.


----------



## huckybuck

ChaosCat said:


> Annie joined her sister on my arms today, suiting the World Cat Day, same tattoo artist and I'm very happy about that one, too.
> 
> View attachment 412636
> 
> 
> View attachment 412637


OMG you are brave!! They must of HURT!!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Yes it is, the tattoo artist put it there for his Instagram story- it's not actually on my tee shirt.


That's a shame. It would look great on a tee


----------



## huckybuck

Fed up!!
None of the girls fancy me!!


----------



## raysmyheart

huckybuck said:


> Fed up!!
> None of the girls fancy me!!


No, no! That isn't true! :Joyful


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> OMG you are brave!! They must of HURT!!


Actually it's absolutely okay, there are worse areas apparently.


----------



## dustydiamond1

SbanR said:


> Ooooh! That tummy is just begging for a great big smooch!:Kiss


And what is so great is that she will allow kisses and nose burying, when she is in this 'melted butter' state. She always smells so good!


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> Annie joined her sister on my arms today, suiting the World Cat Day, same tattoo artist and I'm very happy about that one, too.
> 
> View attachment 412636
> 
> 
> View attachment 412637


Wow that's amazing, your girls will always be with you. X



huckybuck said:


> View attachment 412667
> 
> 
> Fed up!!
> None of the girls fancy me!!


I fancy you :Kiss


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Actually it's absolutely okay, there are worse areas apparently.


Hmm, I'd rather not think about them. Ouch!


----------



## Cully

Just got this for Misty hoping shell leave my carpet alone now. And bed, and chair.
The dangly toys on top are just to encourage her to reach up and get used to it. She's already wrapped all 4 legs around it so seems to like it.


----------



## MoggyLuvr

My puppy , my nans twin kitties and my cat


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Just got this for Misty hoping shell leave my carpet alone now. And bed, and chair.
> The dangly toys on top are just to encourage her to reach up and get used to it. She's already wrapped all 4 legs around it so seems to like it.
> View attachment 412702


She definitely won't be able to miss that one will she.


----------



## Charity

MoggyLuvr said:


> My puppy , my nans twin kitties and my cat


What a lovely looking family


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> She definitely won't be able to miss that one will she.


She won't miss it, but she can and probably will ignore it until it suits her. It usually takes about 6 months to start using a new bed lol.
Might put some treats on top to tempt her!


----------



## bluecordelia

Little bit of a tear as I have put my Memories in Glass beads on a bracelet that arrived today. I am so glad I had these made for both cats.

Iv's bead has sight green flecks for his eyes and Blues is blue! I have to smile as the leather does a great job of covering my tattoo lovingly given by Iv on his last vet trip.


----------



## Cully

bluecordelia said:


> Little bit of a tear as I have put my Memories in Glass beads on a bracelet that arrived today. I am so glad I had these made for both cats.
> 
> Iv's bead has sight green flecks for his eyes and Blues is blue! I have to smile as the leather does a great job of covering my tattoo lovingly given by Iv on his last vet trip.
> View attachment 412731


That's beautiful BC, precious memories.


----------



## oliviarussian

bluecordelia said:


> Little bit of a tear as I have put my Memories in Glass beads on a bracelet that arrived today. I am so glad I had these made for both cats.
> 
> Iv's bead has sight green flecks for his eyes and Blues is blue! I have to smile as the leather does a great job of covering my tattoo lovingly given by Iv on his last vet trip.
> View attachment 412731


Absolutely lovely xx


----------



## catzz

Kiera "helping" with lesson prep


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Just got this for Misty hoping shell leave my carpet alone now. And bed, and chair.
> The dangly toys on top are just to encourage her to reach up and get used to it. She's already wrapped all 4 legs around it so seems to like it.
> View attachment 412702


Looks a nice sturdy scratcher Cully. Where did you get it from?


----------



## ChaosCat

catzz said:


> Kiera "helping" with lesson prep
> View attachment 412733
> View attachment 412734


That's so kind of her!


----------



## Psygon

Waffles


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Waffles
> View attachment 412740


Stunning eyes, like the blue sky


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Looks a nice sturdy scratcher Cully. Where did you get it from?


I actually got it from the Range but I'm sure I've seen the same one on Amazon. 
I like it because she can stretch her whole spine. Her small one doesn't let her do this.
It has a nice big square base, pretty heavy too and put together in 5 minutes. The top is soft so she will probably perch on there but it's not big enough to curl up and sleep.


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Waffles
> View attachment 412740


Hello beautiful sapphire eyes. Stunning aren't you?


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I actually got it from the Range but I'm sure I've seen the same one on Amazon.
> I like it because she can stretch her whole spine. Her small one doesn't let her do this.
> It has a nice big square base, pretty heavy too and put together in 5 minutes. The top is soft so she will probably perch on there but it's not big enough to curl up and sleep.


I now have a vision of you on your motor happily wending your way home with a BIIIIIGGGG box balanced on your lap. Were you sat up Tall, trying to peer over the box, or leaning sideways peeking round the side?


----------



## Shrike

"I've finished sleeping rough in the bathroom, time to move on to the next sleeping spot...Slave's massive ironing pile in the spare room. Nice!"


----------



## Shrike

"I dunno, just couldn't get comfy on the pillow and bed - I'm going back the the bathroom floor! Never question Cat Logic, internet people!"









She'd moved in the time it took to post the last picture - strange creatures, cats.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola's timing for lap time isn't great, I need to get a shower, get dressed, pack my lunch and get out of the house in 20 minutes (she only sat on me 5 mins ago)









Hannah

Oh... it was a short lived cuddle...back in her basket


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I now have a vision of you on your motor happily wending your way home with a BIIIIIGGGG box balanced on your lap. Were you sat up Tall, trying to peer over the box, or leaning sideways peeking round the side?


Nearly right @SbanR , I lay the box on the running board by my feet, sticking out either side. Then went to Tesco to do shopping!!! You'd be amazed at what I carry on my scooter, workhorse that it is lol.
Fortunately most physical places where I shop aren't too far from home, but I do get some open mouthed looks when fully laden ha ha.


----------



## Cully

Shrike said:


> "I've finished sleeping rough in the bathroom, time to move on to the next sleeping spot...Slave's massive ironing pile in the spare room. Nice!"
> View attachment 412749


Now make sure to get that nice clean stuff good and hairy. Slaves like it that way.:Cat


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Lola's timing for lap time isn't great, I need to get a shower, get dressed, pack my lunch and get out of the house in 20 minutes (she only sat on me 5 mins ago)
> 
> View attachment 412796
> 
> Hannah
> 
> Oh... it was a short lived cuddle...back in her basket
> 
> View attachment 412797


Lola's being a good girl; she heard you saying you needed to get ready for work


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Waffles
> View attachment 412740


Such a pretty girl Waffles :Kiss


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Waffles
> View attachment 412740


I could look in those eyes all day x


----------



## ewelsh

Does @Willow_Warren Lola remind anyone else of @Matrod Matilda?

Lola is so pretty, like Tilda was x


----------



## Shrike

"Hmmm - I like the bathroom floor at night, but the spare bed is excellent for my mid-morning kip."









"Hope Slave clears off, I'm a total grouch if I don't get my 18 hours sleep a day!"


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Brooke, the problem here is you have too much choice where to sleep, your a spoilt girl


----------



## Matrod

ewelsh said:


> Does @Willow_Warren Lola remind anyone else of @Matrod Matilda?
> 
> Lola is so pretty, like Tilda was x


There's definitely a resemblance minus the offended look that Tilda perfected! Lola is a very pretty girl :Happy


----------



## Cully

@SbanR ,
I knew it wouldn't take her long to use it as a perch.:Cat


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> @SbanR ,
> I knew it wouldn't take her long to use it as a perch.:Cat
> View attachment 412825


Good spot from which to launch


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Brooke does your tail annoy you, too? Oscar does the same thing with his paw. She's such a pretty girl @Shrike


----------



## Charity

Went out earlier, didn't like it, came in quick


----------



## ewelsh

Libby, keeping the table warm!


----------



## ChaosCat

A skinny lass can do curvy, too


----------



## Charity

Staying put today


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Libby, keeping the table warm!
> 
> View attachment 412850


I never noticed before what a sweet, pretty face she has. Aww.


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> I never noticed before what a sweet, pretty face she has. Aww.


Well thank you, but that sweet little face immediately after I took that photo, jumped up and knocked my mobile off the table :Yawn


----------



## Shrike

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Brooke does your tail annoy you, too? Oscar does the same thing with his paw. She's such a pretty girl @Shrike


Sometimes she kips with her nose in her tail, so no I think she likes it sometimes and other times not.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Well thank you, but that sweet little face immediately after I took that photo, jumped up and knocked my mobile off the table :Yawn


Ah well, you can't judge a book by its cover. A wee devil in disguise.:Angelic


----------



## huckybuck

Still no luck with the women!!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Still no luck with the women!!!
> 
> View attachment 412877


Oh Little H how can they not fancy you! You're scrumptious!:Kiss


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> Still no luck with the women!!!
> 
> View attachment 412877


That nose is just waiting to be kissed! :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Still no luck with the women!!!
> 
> View attachment 412877





SbanR said:


> Oh Little H how can they not fancy you! You're scrumptious!:Kiss


^^ This ^^



lea247 said:


> That nose is just waiting to be kissed! :Kiss


^^ And This ^^ :Kiss


----------



## ewelsh

Oh little H what is wrong with those girls.

I think your scrumptious and would love to kiss you nose


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Still no luck with the women!!!
> 
> View attachment 412877


Aww, why down in the dumps? :Shy


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney found another mountain to conquer:


----------



## ewelsh

Well those bottles on that shelf are just asking to be knocked over 


Go Barney :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat

And that is exactly what happened next.... !


----------



## ebonycat

Alfie in a box


----------



## ebonycat

BarneyBobCat said:


> And that is exactly what happened next.... !


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> And that is exactly what happened next.... !


Good boy Barney :Hilarious:Hilarious



ebonycat said:


> Alfie in a box
> View attachment 412910


Oh post him to me


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Good boy Barney :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Oh post him to me


There are times when I'd gladly post him to you.... little [email protected] is one of his nicknames


----------



## LeArthur

BarneyBobCat said:


> And that is exactly what happened next.... !


Did he then sit as proud as punch on the shelf?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

lea247 said:


> Did he then sit as proud as punch on the shelf?


Yep. He's now banned from the bathroom, he has been wreaking havoc in there this week.


----------



## SbanR

Get Barney a playmate BBC. A half sibling perhaps? Twice the excitement and joy!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Yep. He's now banned from the bathroom, he has been wreaking havoc in there this week.





SbanR said:


> Get Barney a playmate BBC. A half sibling perhaps? Twice the excitement and joy!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Great idea! They can do so much more together, endless fun.


----------



## Willow_Warren

BarneyBobCat said:


> Yep. He's now banned from the bathroom, he has been wreaking havoc in there this week.


Couldn't work out where he was from the first photo! Boy he is adventurous.

Hannah


----------



## Bertie'sMum

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney found another mountain to conquer:
> 
> View attachment 412909
> 
> View attachment 412908
> 
> View attachment 412907


However did he get up there ?


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> There are times when I'd gladly post him to you.... little [email protected] is one of his nicknames


Wonder what he calls you @ebonycat


----------



## SbanR

Imitating a sloth, but he moves 1000 times faster


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Imitating a sloth, but he moves 1000 times faster
> 
> View attachment 412919


Ollie is a real acrobat!


----------



## Jaf

It's a bit cooler today, cats back on the (messy) bed all comfy. Geri and Lori.


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> There are times when I'd gladly post him to you.... little [email protected] is one of his nicknames


 I'm too much of a lady to repeat what I call Misty sometimes.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Imitating a sloth, but he moves 1000 times faster
> 
> View attachment 412919


What a little gymnast. Bet he got super muscles now after all his tree antics.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> What a little gymnast. Bet he got super muscles now after all his tree antics.


He also likes to swing from that branch hanging on by his front paws only


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur was snoozing with his front foot on top of his back foot. Then while I was taking a photo he yawned, so obviously that meant another photo!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> He also likes to swing from that branch hanging on by his front paws only


Tarzan of the urban jungle.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Tarzan of the urban jungle.


More like Boy


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> Imitating a sloth, but he moves 1000 times faster
> 
> View attachment 412919


Hahah that's brilliant :-D


----------



## ChaosCat

Tough piratess caught in a soft moment or two


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> Hahah that's brilliant :-D


He'd been doing that for a while but today was the first time I've managed to get a fairly decent pic.
The next is to see if I can get one of him swinging along hanging by his paws only.


----------



## Jesthar

I'm more than used to waking up to cat snuggles from my two, but it's a rare treat to be getting them from the gorgeous Mr Tango  I may have lingered in bed rather longer than I ought...


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> He'd been doing that for a while but today was the first time I've managed to get a fairly decent pic.
> The next is to see if I can get one of him swinging along hanging by his paws only.


Oh yes please! Want to see that!


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> Oh yes please! Want to see that!


It will likely be a very long wait; he's so quick I've been getting blurred parts of cat or no cat at all


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Imitating a sloth, but he moves 1000 times faster
> 
> View attachment 412919


Love him :Hilarious:Hilarious
Ollie is such a character xx


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> Arthur was snoozing with his front foot on top of his back foot. Then while I was taking a photo he yawned, so obviously that meant another photo!
> 
> View attachment 412943
> 
> 
> View attachment 412944


Look at your pearly white teeth's Arthur, you're so snuggleable :Kiss xx


----------



## LeArthur

Good morning!


----------



## Jesthar

lea247 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> View attachment 413041


Someone has the right idea on how best to spend a Monday morning!


----------



## ChaosCat

Oh... what a pity... can't do anything now...


----------



## Willow_Warren

lea247 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> View attachment 413041


Someone looks like they are not quite ready for Monday morning


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Oh... what a pity... can't do anything now...
> 
> View attachment 413049


Unlike me who decided to do a small job involving pulling my bed away from the wall, and daren't push it back yet as someone has decided the gap is the perfect place for a snooze. That's ok as long as she doesn't take up permanent residence there!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Unlike me who decided to do a small job involving pulling my bed away from the wall, and daren't push it back yet as someone has decided the gap is the perfect place for a snooze. That's ok as long as she doesn't take up permanent residence there!


Typical cat! :Cat


----------



## Charity

Toppy has never slept on our bed during the daytime but he's suddenly decided this week its very comfy. I haven't told OH but they are sleeping on his newly washed and ironed T shirt, that will teach him to put it in the wardrobe. :Smug


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy has never slept on our bed during the daytime but he's suddenly decided this week its very comfy. I haven't told OH but they are sleeping on his newly washed and ironed T shirt, that will teach him to put it in the wardrobe. :Smug
> 
> View attachment 413053


 I wonder how long it will take for him to realise


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I wonder how long it will take for him to realise


As long as they get off before he goes in the bedroom, he'll probably think he's forgotten to iron it :Hilarious. It will all be my fault, 'why did you let them sit there!'.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> As long as they get off before he goes in the bedroom, he'll probably think he's forgotten to iron it :Hilarious. It will all be my fault, 'why did you let them sit there!'.


I was thinking more of him suddenly having a hairy T-Shirt lol.


----------



## Psygon

Ted hiding in some paper packaging.









And apologies, but I just found this old pic from when CK was a kitten... Darcy is on top of the wheel, CK sat inside it... totally think they had the wrong idea


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Toppy has never slept on our bed during the daytime but he's suddenly decided this week its very comfy. I haven't told OH but they are sleeping on his newly washed and ironed T shirt, that will teach him to put it in the wardrobe. :Smug
> 
> View attachment 413053


Oh I do love seeing Toppy & Bunty snuggled up together, warms my heart xx


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Ted hiding in some paper packaging.
> View attachment 413101
> 
> 
> And apologies, but I just found this old pic from when CK was a kitten... Darcy is on top of the wheel, CK sat inside it... totally think they had the wrong idea
> View attachment 413102


Oh Teddy you are too adorable xx

The wheel pic is so cute :Kiss


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> Oh I do love seeing Toppy & Bunty snuggled up together, warms my heart xx


Snap


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Ted hiding in some paper packaging.
> View attachment 413101
> 
> 
> And apologies, but I just found this old pic from when CK was a kitten... Darcy is on top of the wheel, CK sat inside it... totally think they had the wrong idea
> View attachment 413102


Well Ted has such a handsome face he needed a frame to show it off.
And as for CK and Darcy :Hilarious, it made me lol.


----------



## SbanR

@Psygon By Special Request


----------



## ewelsh

I always said Ollie is half monkey :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> @Psygon By Special Request
> 
> View attachment 413142
> View attachment 413143
> View attachment 413144


Ollie, you're a star! Definitely sloth and monkey ancestry in him.


----------



## jasperthecat

Who's not such a little boy anymore then? Definitely Ollie...he's growing by the day...


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> @Psygon By Special Request
> 
> View attachment 413142
> View attachment 413143
> View attachment 413144


Brilliant! He could join the circus with Barney!


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Brilliant! He could join the circus with Barney!




Did you get any sleep last night BBC?:Hilarious
You really should get Barney a playmate 24/7. A committed cat dad would!!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> @Psygon By Special Request
> 
> View attachment 413142
> View attachment 413143
> View attachment 413144


I think you need to build him a tree house


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I think you need to build him a tree house


No need Charity; there are loads of trees here for him to climb


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> @Psygon By Special Request
> 
> View attachment 413142
> View attachment 413143
> View attachment 413144


Thank you thank you!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Did you get any sleep last night BBC?:Hilarious
> You really should get Barney a playmate 24/7. A committed cat dad would!!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Until 4am, he let me have a lie in


----------



## Shrike

"I'm not happy - Slave has finally decided the lawn flowers are over and its time to cut down the bee sanctuary. Never mind my hunting grounds have gone too!"








"I'm gonna sulk in here for a bit!"


----------



## ChaosCat

Shrike said:


> "I'm not happy - Slave has finally decided the lawn flowers are over and its time to cut down the bee sanctuary. Never mind my hunting grounds have gone too!"
> View attachment 413219
> 
> "I'm gonna sulk in here for a bit!"
> View attachment 413220


That's really cruel! How could he do that to you? Your hunting grounds were just perfect.


----------



## ChaosCat

A loaf for breakfast @Mrs Funkin ?










I must admit this meager girl makes a flatbread rather.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> A loaf for breakfast @Mrs Funkin ?
> 
> View attachment 413248
> 
> 
> I must admit this meager girl makes a flatbread rather.


Perfectly baked, not that I could ever eat her.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Perfectly baked indeed. Annie is obviously a healthy seeded flatbread, rather than a cheese topped bloomer  Thanks CC, that’s made me smile.


----------



## jasperthecat

Maybe I do look cool in the resting-the-front-leg-on-window-stay pose but It's such a pain to keep still so will you please hurry up...I've got flies to chase!


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> "I'm not happy - Slave has finally decided the lawn flowers are over and its time to cut down the bee sanctuary. Never mind my hunting grounds have gone too!"
> View attachment 413219
> 
> "I'm gonna sulk in here for a bit!"
> View attachment 413220


Oh poor Brooke, but your shave is right! He is only doing this so you can have as much fun next year! Just think you will be the only natural beauty in that garden now! 

Horrible job isn't it @Shrike I am having to mow my natural area too, I wasn't very successful with wild flowers this year, so I have ordered yellow rattle to sow soon, I'm hoping it will fight off the weeds more next year! What's your secret?


----------



## Shrike

No secret @ewelsh ! The grass mainly died off in last year's draught so there were lots of weeds this year. I just decided to let them grow to see what happened! Ironically I bought a new lawnmower back in April and its still in its box! I expect I'll give the grass a few trims before winter now - got to have it looking good for Brooke's Crocus Army next spring!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jiggs


----------



## ewelsh

well your mower will have a long happy life :Hilarious:Hilarious

Oh yes your crocus make me very envious, they are glorious especially with Brooke sat amongst them


----------



## huckybuck

Just been to the garden centre and spotted Inky.

He's actually not a resident but pops in from time to time (it was raining today) I suspect to get his catnip high rofl!!

















They don't seem to mind him visiting as he keeps down the mice for them apparently. He was so friendly he let me pick him up (to get him down from the lovely baked goods table lol).


----------



## ChaosCat

Favorite scratcher


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> Just been to the garden centre and spotted Inky.
> 
> He's actually not a resident but pops in from time to time (it was raining today) I suspect to get his catnip high rofl!!
> 
> View attachment 413277
> View attachment 413278
> 
> 
> They don't seem to mind him visiting as he keeps down the mice for them apparently. He was so friendly he let me pick him up (to get him down from the lovely baked goods table lol).


Both of the garden centres I visit also have friendly 'resident' black cats !


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> A loaf for breakfast @Mrs Funkin ?
> 
> View attachment 413248
> 
> 
> I must admit this meager girl makes a flatbread rather.


Oh Annie I want to kiss your little pink nose :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Oh Annie I want to kiss your little pink nose :Kiss


She wouldn't appreciate that- she's not a girl for kissing, she prefers neck scrubs.


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> She wouldn't appreciate that- she's not a girl for kissing, she prefers neck scrubs.


I'd gladly scrub your neck gently then sweet Annie x


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Just been to the garden centre and spotted Inky.
> 
> He's actually not a resident but pops in from time to time (it was raining today) I suspect to get his catnip high rofl!!
> 
> View attachment 413277
> View attachment 413278
> 
> 
> They don't seem to mind him visiting as he keeps down the mice for them apparently. He was so friendly he let me pick him up (to get him down from the lovely baked goods table lol).


He's gorgeous. Certainly loves sticking his face in those nippy nana's .


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Just been to the garden centre and spotted Inky.
> 
> He's actually not a resident but pops in from time to time (it was raining today) I suspect to get his catnip high rofl!!
> 
> View attachment 413277
> View attachment 413278
> 
> 
> They don't seem to mind him visiting as he keeps down the mice for them apparently. He was so friendly he let me pick him up (to get him down from the lovely baked goods table lol).


Inky, Quality Control Manager


----------



## huckybuck

Bit late for the photo comp but we have a helper who just loves to help clean up!!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Just been to the garden centre and spotted Inky.
> 
> He's actually not a resident but pops in from time to time (it was raining today) I suspect to get his catnip high rofl!!
> 
> View attachment 413277
> View attachment 413278
> 
> 
> They don't seem to mind him visiting as he keeps down the mice for them apparently. He was so friendly he let me pick him up (to get him down from the lovely baked goods table lol).


Inky has tickled me, I have visions of him spreading the word to other cats about the cat isle in the garden centre, then 20 odd cats all queuing up for a rub of cat nip and spaced out in the isles :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Jessie


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Jessie
> 
> View attachment 413314
> View attachment 413315


You're right Jessie! With everybody lauding Ollie's escapades you must show us that you are no less adventurous.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> You're right Jessie! With everybody lauding Ollie's escapades you must show us that you are no less adventurous.


When she's feeling naughty she pretends she can't get down!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oops double post


----------



## Willow_Warren

A Lola loaf on a messy sofa!










H x


----------



## jasperthecat

I know I've complained about Jasper beating up poor Ollie but in truth it's just Jasper showing he's top cat but it's gradually getting far less frequent and everything is generally very much calmer. In fact yesterday I watched Ollie start on Jasper as he walked past him while he was on the kitchen chair. He leapt off the chair totally unprovoked and went for him and for the first time I saw him look as though meant to have a go at him rather than just play, so it's not always Jasper's fault and Ollie is still growing and when I weighed them last week, Ollie at 4.9Kg was only 0.7Kg lighter than Jasper and Ollie's not even 10 months old so in a few months time they will be more equal in size and weight.

Anyway this shows that they can get along together ok without fall outs so things are looking up.


----------



## ChaosCat

Have been patrolling the garden and worked on pest control. I think some rest is in order.










Just sit still so that I can rest my head on your leg for a while.










Thanks, that will do very well.


----------



## ewelsh

Love that first photo @ChaosCat


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Love that first photo @ChaosCat


Thanks!


----------



## LeArthur

Did he fall asleep mid tail flicking out, or is he dreaming of using his litter box?!


----------



## SbanR

lea247 said:


> Did he fall asleep mid tail flicking out, or is he dreaming of using his litter box?!
> 
> View attachment 413594


You'll have your answer if there's a puddle


----------



## SbanR

It's a stay in and sleep day


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> You'll have your answer if there's a puddle


There was no puddle


----------



## Willow_Warren

I only went to get my pizza out of the oven 









H


----------



## Shrike

A Lovely Lap Loaf from Brooke for you @Mrs Funkin !









You also wondered if Brooke didn't like her tail in her nose when sleeping - sometimes she does like it - like here - where she is also snoring a bit because of it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Brooke, you are a beauty  Thank you @Shrike - lovely photos.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Sorry this is Caspian bunny! Not a cat but made me giggle this morning. The grass is obviously greener under there, although it's a rather tight space so he's had to flatten himself (accessed helped by his partner in crime Chime digging a hole for easier access).






Hannah


----------



## Charity

What's Bunty looking at?










Might have known


----------



## ChaosCat

Life is good, Annie thinks


----------



## ewelsh

Guess who got in the wall cavity again and wouldn't come out for ages!










She has now been de fluffed and wiped down.


----------



## SbanR

Catnip ecstasy























Sleeping it off now


----------



## Loren95




----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> What's Bunty looking at?
> 
> View attachment 413706
> 
> 
> Might have known
> 
> View attachment 413707


Hello you gorgeous two! glad to see that things are getting back to normal x


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck Left over right


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Catnip ecstasy
> 
> View attachment 413715
> View attachment 413716
> View attachment 413717
> 
> Sleeping it off now
> View attachment 413718


Brilliant photos!!!


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck Left over right
> 
> View attachment 413736


I thought this was the one paw club lol!!


----------



## huckybuck

Very very rare occurrence 2 at once!!


----------



## ChaosCat

It's raining cats and dogs- a very wet cat just came inside.


----------



## Psygon

I'm just off to use the bathroom... Oh wait... It's occupied.


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> I'm just off to use the bathroom... Oh wait... It's occupied.
> 
> View attachment 413761


They look like you interrupted a meeting.


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> I'm just off to use the bathroom... Oh wait... It's occupied.
> 
> View attachment 413761


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

SORRY, CATS ONLY


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> They look like you interrupted a meeting.


Probably something to do with how to take over the world. They certainly look the type to be planning that :-D


----------



## Willow_Warren

Psygon said:


> I'm just off to use the bathroom... Oh wait... It's occupied.
> 
> View attachment 413761


That is simply excellent, they are definitely planning _something_ ...


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> It's raining cats and dogs- a very wet cat just came inside.
> 
> View attachment 413747
> 
> 
> View attachment 413749
> 
> 
> View attachment 413748


Are you waiting to dry off the dog now CC?


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Are you waiting to dry off the dog now CC?


The dogs are too big for the cat flap- they have to stay outside.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> The dogs are too big for the cat flap- they have to stay outside.


Poor dogs


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> I'm just off to use the bathroom... Oh wait... It's occupied.
> 
> View attachment 413761


That photo is brilliant, you must print that off and frame it 

I think they are discussing their Secret Santa lists :Hilarious


----------



## Smuge

Always posing


----------



## ewelsh

Hello Tali sweetheart, I wondered where you have been!


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Hello Tali sweetheart, I wondered where you have been!


She is doing well, so are these two


















Just haven't felt like posting on PF much since being told that my cats are monsters who shouldn't be allowed to exist 

But alls well. Our house move fell through which was deeply annoying. But it's all on track again now (different house, same development) and all is agreed with the bank


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Pppffftttt. Rise above it @Smuge - if you like being here, then be here. Lovely to see your three, I've missed them. Paws crossed for this house to go smoothly.


----------



## Smuge

Mrs Funkin said:


> Pppffftttt. Rise above it @Smuge - if you like being here, then be here. Lovely to see your three, I've missed them. Paws crossed for this house to go smoothly.


We got screwed by what turned out to be a very disreputable broker last time. Pain in the ass but we are in a better financial position now anyway. Should be fine this time, the bank have officially said yes and we are buying a new build so there isnt a chain.

Have already got a price for a cat run  just planning to get the joiner who is building our shed to put it together instead of buying from a cat run company


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is busy philosophizing


----------



## SbanR

Another here who's missed your floofs. A lovely pic of Ash with his bum in the air


----------



## SbanR

A Sunday loaf @Mrs Funkin 









And a turn at the catnip


----------



## ewelsh

@Smuge monsters  monsters! Sadly in life some people are just plain rude due to their own unhappy lives. Try feel sorry for them and ignore words.

We LOVE your three so don't stop posting. Great bottom Ash :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Bunty's staying in a tent tonight


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bunty! You need your Brownie camping badge now


----------



## Psygon

Ted: no I didnt break into the cupboard and run off with a bag of dreamies. It must have been Jammy. Ahem.


----------



## ebonycat

:Kiss


Charity said:


> What's Bunty looking at?
> 
> View attachment 413706
> 
> 
> Might have known
> 
> View attachment 413707


:Hilarious:Hilarious Toppy you're too adorable :Hilarious:Hilarious:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Guess who got in the wall cavity again and wouldn't come out for ages!
> 
> View attachment 413709
> 
> 
> She has now been de fluffed and wiped down.


You little tinker Libby :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Catnip ecstasy
> 
> View attachment 413715
> View attachment 413716
> View attachment 413717
> 
> Sleeping it off now
> View attachment 413718


High as a kite :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> I'm just off to use the bathroom... Oh wait... It's occupied.
> 
> View attachment 413761


Family photo, so adorable xx


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> View attachment 413768
> 
> Always posing


Hello sweet little lady Tali @Smuge , I've missed seeing you & your brothers :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Ted: no I didnt break into the cupboard and run off with a bag of dreamies. It must have been Jammy. Ahem.
> 
> View attachment 413836


Caught red pawed :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Bunty! You need your Brownie camping badge now


Me Me Me, I can award that!!!


----------



## Tawny75

This is your chair you say? Really?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

And he knows it...


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> And he knows it...
> View attachment 413873


We love Barney too


----------



## SbanR

Good morning. I iz going up
















@Psygon , Ollie wants to know if you'll hang out with him















Ps. He moved too fast; that's the best shot of the lot.


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Good morning. I iz going up
> 
> View attachment 413942
> View attachment 413943
> 
> @Psygon , Ollie wants to know if you'll hang out with him
> View attachment 413944
> View attachment 413945
> 
> Ps. He moved too fast; that's the best shot of the lot.


I love seeing pics of Ollie's tree climbing antics. Hope he doesn't meet any squirrels up there


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie's wild and Annie's cuddly side


----------



## Psygon

Just a little Jam and Waffles


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur's arrived at his holiday home (my dad's) to be greeted by a massive cat nip plant!


----------



## Psygon

lea247 said:


> Arthur's arrived at his holiday home (my dad's) to be greeted by a massive cat nip plant!
> 
> View attachment 414031


Have they been growing it especially for Arthur?


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Have they been growing it especially for Arthur?


Yep! I think my dad got it when it was about half the size. It's just been left in his greenhouse and brought out just for Arthur


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Just a little Jam and Waffles
> View attachment 414030


Yum yum


----------



## Psygon

lea247 said:


> Yep! I think my dad got it when it was about half the size. It's just been left in his greenhouse and brought out just for Arthur


oh that's fab!  How spoilt is he on his holidays!


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 413971
> 
> View attachment 413970
> 
> 
> Annie's wild and Annie's cuddly side


:Jawdrop Oh such a fierce cuddle bug! :Joyful


----------



## Willow_Warren

lea247 said:


> Yep! I think my dad got it when it was about half the size. It's just been left in his greenhouse and brought out just for Arthur


That's so sweet!!


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Just a little Jam and Waffles
> View attachment 414030


Such beautiful girlies :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

When Annie is sitting like this for half an hour










then there is something like this to be found


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> When Annie is sitting like this for half an hour
> 
> View attachment 414053
> 
> 
> then there is something like this to be found
> 
> View attachment 414054


Oh Annie, you little piratess  Glad little mousie is alive.


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Oh Annie, you little piratess  Glad little mousie is alive.


Very much alive- he/she was not an easy catch!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Very much alive- he/she was not an easy catch!


That's why Annie HAS to keep bringing them in. You are such a slow learner!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> That's why Annie HAS to keep bringing them in. You are such a slow learner!


That's true, I'm afraid. I'll never reach her proficiency.


----------



## Psygon

Queen Waffles in her velvet cloak :-D


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Just a little Jam and Waffles
> View attachment 414030


How will I ever eat Jam and Waffles again!



ChaosCat said:


> When Annie is sitting like this for half an hour
> 
> View attachment 414053
> 
> 
> then there is something like this to be found
> 
> View attachment 414054


I'm with you on this one @ChaosCat the farmers are collecting the crop, the mice are fleeing for my house, I have mice everywhere. Lottie is on double shift. It is extremely difficult trying to catch them isn't it.

I do love that photo though.


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Queen Waffles in her velvet cloak :-D
> 
> View attachment 414072


Look at her eyes!


----------



## Shrike

ewelsh said:


> How will I ever eat Jam and Waffles again!
> 
> I'm with you on this one @ChaosCat the farmers are collecting the crop, the mice are fleeing for my house, I have mice everywhere. Lottie is on double shift. It is extremely difficult trying to catch them isn't it.
> 
> I do love that photo though.


Oooh - Brooke would love to help Lottie out! Shame she can't stand being in the car to get there though!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, it's been a strange old time, I've not seen you or Human Daddy much recently. I can tell you are sad though..."










Oscar's Human Granny died this morning. We've had some strange conversations with her the past couple of weeks, not least about Oscar's brother (Rupert, in case you're wondering!)...so if we ever have another boy cat, he shall be Rupert  it will be odd not to hear her say, "how's my grandson" again.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, it's been a strange old time, I've not seen you or Human Daddy much recently. I can tell you are sad though..."
> 
> View attachment 414106
> 
> 
> Oscar's Human Granny died this morning. We've had some strange conversations with her the past couple of weeks, not least about Oscar's brother (Rupert, in case you're wondering!)...so if we ever have another boy cat, he shall be Rupert  it will be odd not to hear her say, "how's my grandson" again.


Liked for the beautiful photo (one to go on the wall)
I am very sorry for your loss of Oscar's granny. It will have been a relief to her, but still it is hard. Love and strength to you and Mr. Funkin.


----------



## Charity

I'm so sorry @Mrs Funkin, such a sad time. That's a lovely photo of Oscar.


----------



## SbanR

Beautiful photo of Oscar Mrs F.
My condolences for your loss.


----------



## ewelsh

Agreed beautiful photo x

I am so sorry x


----------



## huckybuck

So sad to hear of your loss Mrs F - big hugs to you and Mr F - thinking of you both xx


----------



## huckybuck

Something of interest!!


----------



## huckybuck

Doing the Huckabuck!!


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, it's been a strange old time, I've not seen you or Human Daddy much recently. I can tell you are sad though..."
> 
> View attachment 414106
> 
> 
> Oscar's Human Granny died this morning. We've had some strange conversations with her the past couple of weeks, not least about Oscar's brother (Rupert, in case you're wondering!)...so if we ever have another boy cat, he shall be Rupert  it will be odd not to hear her say, "how's my grandson" again.


Sorry for your loss.
Be kind to yourself at this time 
Love to you & Mr Funkin x


----------



## SbanR

Here we go again









Jessie's taking it easy


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Here we go again
> 
> View attachment 414196
> 
> Jessie's taking it easy
> View attachment 414197


:Hilarious:Hilarious Ollie does make me laugh, little tinker :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

I swear it wasn't me who chewed your trivet :Smuggrin


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> I swear it wasn't me who chewed your trivet :Smuggrin
> 
> View attachment 414202


She does look extremely innocent.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I swear it wasn't me who chewed your trivet :Smuggrin
> 
> View attachment 414202


It does make the trivet blend in even more with the look of the table


----------



## lymorelynn

You woke me up, Mum!


----------



## Charity

We're having one of our lovey days

_Holding hands_


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> We're having one of our lovey days
> 
> _Holding hands_
> View attachment 414207
> 
> 
> View attachment 414208
> 
> 
> View attachment 414209


So lovely!


----------



## Joy84

Selfie time


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> We're having one of our lovey days
> 
> _Holding hands_
> View attachment 414207
> 
> 
> View attachment 414208
> 
> 
> View attachment 414209


This photo is definitely a ahhhhhhhhhh moment. X



Joy84 said:


> Selfie time
> 
> View attachment 414211


What a cute nose you have Phoebe x


----------



## lullabydream

@Mrs Funkin just catching up with this wonderful thread today. Saddened to read the news about Oscar's grandmother passing. Love to you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie spent the morning in the garden and is now ready for an afternoon nap.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Annie spent the morning in the garden and is now ready for an afternoon nap.
> 
> View attachment 414220
> 
> 
> View attachment 414219


Love that o'so relaxed look for napping


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> We're having one of our lovey days
> 
> _Holding hands_
> View attachment 414207
> 
> 
> View attachment 414208
> 
> 
> View attachment 414209


that look from Bunty in the first photo says it all - "Bugger off Mum, we're having quality time" !!!!


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Love the expression on Ollie's face

Biggles sends his greetings to the lovely Jessie.
Xx


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> We're having one of our lovey days
> 
> _Holding hands_
> View attachment 414207
> 
> 
> View attachment 414208
> 
> 
> View attachment 414209


What a loving couple:Kiss


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Love the expression on Ollie's face
> 
> Biggles sends his greetings to the lovely Jessie.
> Xx


And Jessie returns it:Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

This one especially for admiring Annie's muscles ans whiskers


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 414239
> 
> 
> This one especially for admiring Annie's muscles ans whiskers
> View attachment 414240


WOW! Look at those triceps!:Jawdrop:Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh wow Annie...


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> We're having one of our lovey days
> 
> _Holding hands_
> View attachment 414207
> 
> 
> View attachment 414208
> 
> 
> View attachment 414209


Awww my heart just melted :Kiss


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, what a busy evening we've all had. Just a little family time now please"



















(Apologies for the terrible quality due to low light...also my double chin! Yikes! It's just a moment that had to be captured and Oscar has been amazing with all of the family this evening. He only went for our sister in law once, then me once, when he was over stimulated).


----------



## Joy84

Heatwave?
What heatwave?


----------



## Willow_Warren

The bank holiday weekend has started...

WoooHooo










Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> The bank holiday weekend has started...
> 
> WoooHooo
> 
> View attachment 414329
> 
> 
> Hannah


Giant ears and giant eyes


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie greets the weekend, too.


----------



## Psygon

Someone thought it would be good to pull a disappearing trick and make the humans wonder where they were...

Lucky the humans thought to check the wash basket before search parties were gathered


----------



## Willow_Warren

Posting this just within the 12 hour rule... someone else was playing hide and seek yesterday...










Hannah


----------



## Charity

Saying goodnight to Bunty last night










and good morning to Toppy this morning


----------



## ChaosCat

When my elder son comes around Annie expects him to play.


----------



## maisiecat

Looking a bit washed out, but he feels that way too.


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh Mrs F a nearly loaf!!!
We don't see much bread in this house but I think he was baking!!


----------



## huckybuck

Over cooked


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, Huck, nice loafage


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, what a busy evening we've all had. Just a little family time now please"
> 
> View attachment 414256
> 
> 
> View attachment 414257
> 
> 
> (Apologies for the terrible quality due to low light...also my double chin! Yikes! It's just a moment that had to be captured and Oscar has been amazing with all of the family this evening. He only went for our sister in law once, then me once, when he was over stimulated).


Aww that's a lovely family photo


----------



## ebonycat

Willow_Warren said:


> The bank holiday weekend has started...
> 
> WoooHooo
> 
> View attachment 414329
> 
> 
> Hannah


Such a little cutie :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Annie greets the weekend, too.
> 
> View attachment 414331


Oh Annie you have a lovely belly, just purrfect for belly rubs


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Someone thought it would be good to pull a disappearing trick and make the humans wonder where they were...
> 
> Lucky the humans thought to check the wash basket before search parties were gathered
> 
> View attachment 414348
> 
> View attachment 414349


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Hehehe adorable x


----------



## ebonycat

Willow_Warren said:


> Posting this just within the 12 hour rule... someone else was playing hide and seek yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 414370
> 
> 
> Hannah


Peek a boo little man


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Saying goodnight to Bunty last night
> 
> View attachment 414388
> 
> 
> and good morning to Toppy this morning
> 
> View attachment 414389


Oh Bunty I do love to see you just so relaxed :Kiss
And Toppy you are just too adorable :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> When my elder son comes around Annie expects him to play.
> 
> View attachment 414392
> 
> 
> View attachment 414393
> 
> 
> View attachment 414394
> 
> 
> View attachment 414395
> 
> 
> View attachment 414396


Go Annie..... Clever girl x


----------



## Charity

I was trying to change my bedding this morning but I'll try again later


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> I was trying to change my bedding this morning but I'll try again later
> 
> View attachment 414527
> 
> 
> View attachment 414529


Why exchange it? It has just acquired a comfortable homey smell!


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Just taken this, it's going to be a disaster when they get bigger and can't fit in this bed together! I think I will be buying a second one!


----------



## Charity

Tetley&Kenco said:


> Just taken this, it's going to be a disaster when they get bigger and can't fit in this bed together! I think I will be buying a second one!
> 
> View attachment 414531


If they're like mine, they will just sit on top of each other . Very smart bed.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney is chilling out - he seems to be getting longer every day!


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney is chilling out - he seems to be getting longer every day!
> View attachment 414540


He is a big boy now! Is the fireplace so small or is he really that long?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ChaosCat said:


> He is a big boy now! Is the fireplace so small or is he really that long?


He is really long! I feel like he's had a growth spurt over the summer


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney is chilling out - he seems to be getting longer every day!
> View attachment 414540


Soon he'll be able to jump onto the top of that kitchen cupboard in one bound


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Soon he'll be able to jump onto the top of that kitchen cupboard in one bound


That might be a jump too far! But Im sure the little git will try. He has found its quicker to jump off the landing than going down the stairs now :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Charity said:


> If they're like mine, they will just sit on top of each other . Very smart bed.


I wouldn't be surprised, they have no concept of personal space!

A lot of my cat beds are really smart, if I have to look at them all day I have to like what they look like! Luckily the kittens like all but one of the 5 beds/trees I bought them!


----------



## SbanR

Squirrel up there!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Hoodlum!


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Hoodlum!
> View attachment 414617


That's a hurt, puzzled look on that sweet boy's face


----------



## Torin.

Moril has decided he lives under my desk now. He's able to sneak under there without me noticing, which means that I've accidentally poked him with my foot several times now. The impressive part is that he hasn't bitten or scratched my foot once! Skin is untouched! Wow!


----------



## Jesthar

Charlie-girl has the right idea in this heatwave


----------



## Willow_Warren

Taking advantage of the cushions being out. It would be nice sitting out with her if my neighbours weren't being so noisy :Shifty


----------



## Psygon

Bit pic heavy... but Darcy figured out how to climb into the washing today that was hanging on a line in the catio.

Then Jammy and Waffles wanted a go


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Bit pic heavy... but Darcy figured out how to climb into the washing today that was hanging on a line in the catio.
> 
> Then Jammy and Waffles wanted a go
> 
> View attachment 414692
> View attachment 414693
> View attachment 414694
> View attachment 414695
> View attachment 414696
> View attachment 414697
> View attachment 414698
> View attachment 414699
> View attachment 414700


If I were you I'd have wanted a go too!


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Bit pic heavy... but Darcy figured out how to climb into the washing today that was hanging on a line in the catio.
> 
> Then Jammy and Waffles wanted a go
> 
> View attachment 414692
> View attachment 414693
> View attachment 414694
> View attachment 414695
> View attachment 414696
> View attachment 414697
> View attachment 414698
> View attachment 414699
> View attachment 414700


:Hilarious:Hilarious Awww, little tinkers :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> Bit pic heavy... but Darcy figured out how to climb into the washing today that was hanging on a line in the catio.
> 
> Then Jammy and Waffles wanted a go
> 
> View attachment 414692
> View attachment 414693
> View attachment 414694
> View attachment 414695
> View attachment 414696
> View attachment 414697
> View attachment 414698
> View attachment 414699
> View attachment 414700


love the "peek-a-boo" photo


----------



## Willow_Warren

Psygon said:


> Bit pic heavy... but Darcy figured out how to climb into the washing today that was hanging on a line in the catio.
> 
> Then Jammy and Waffles wanted a go
> 
> View attachment 414692
> View attachment 414693
> View attachment 414694
> View attachment 414695
> View attachment 414696
> View attachment 414697
> View attachment 414698
> View attachment 414699
> View attachment 414700


They are just gorgeous photos...

Hannah


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Bit pic heavy... but Darcy figured out how to climb into the washing today that was hanging on a line in the catio.
> 
> Then Jammy and Waffles wanted a go
> 
> View attachment 414692
> View attachment 414693
> View attachment 414694
> View attachment 414695
> View attachment 414696
> View attachment 414697
> View attachment 414698
> View attachment 414699
> View attachment 414700


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

HELP!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> View attachment 414714


Oh dear Toppy, what have you been up to ?


----------



## Jesthar

My mistresses are NOT happy with me this morning, as I couldn't resist a snuggle with a visitor to next door:










(Well, could you? )


----------



## ChaosCat

Too hot for Annie


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Psygon

We have a powercut, and while I contemplate if that's a good reason to eat all the ice cream (I think it should be a yes) I'm taking spooky cat pics.

CK by firelight.


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> We have a powercut, and while I contemplate if that's a good reason to eat all the ice cream (I think it should be a yes) I'm taking spooky cat pics.
> 
> CK by firelight.
> View attachment 414799


That's definitely a yes!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Psygon said:


> We have a powercut, and while I contemplate if that's a good reason to eat all the ice cream (I think it should be a yes) I'm taking spooky cat pics.
> 
> CK by firelight.
> View attachment 414799


I vote yes as well...

(Although the food techie in me says the freezer will keep a good temp if you don't open the door).


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 414825


:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot now I'm wondering which brave soul will eat the brown bits!

Are you anticipating such a cake for your birthday BBC?:Hilarious


----------



## dustydiamond1

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, it's been a strange old time, I've not seen you or Human Daddy much recently. I can tell you are sad though..."
> 
> View attachment 414106
> 
> 
> Oscar's Human Granny died this morning. We've had some strange conversations with her the past couple of weeks, not least about Oscar's brother (Rupert, in case you're wondering!)...so if we ever have another boy cat, he shall be Rupert  it will be odd not to hear her say, "how's my grandson" again.


So very sorry for your loss.Hugs and well wishes to you and yours


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy


----------



## Charity

Here I am trying to have a deeply intelligent conversation with my two best pals this morning but are they listening?

_something out in the garden_









_what's that down there?









boring..









zzzzzz…







_


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Here I am trying to have a deeply intelligent conversation with my two best pals this morning but are they listening?
> 
> _something out in the garden_
> View attachment 414863
> 
> 
> _what's that down there?
> View attachment 414864
> 
> 
> boring..
> View attachment 414865
> 
> 
> zzzzzz…
> View attachment 414862
> _


Looks like your " deeply intelligent conversation" provided the feline equivalent of sheep!:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Here I am trying to have a deeply intelligent conversation with my two best pals this morning but are they listening?
> 
> _something out in the garden_
> View attachment 414863
> 
> 
> _what's that down there?
> View attachment 414864
> 
> 
> boring..
> View attachment 414865
> 
> 
> zzzzzz…
> View attachment 414862
> _


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> Here I am trying to have a deeply intelligent conversation with my two best pals this morning but are they listening?
> 
> _something out in the garden_
> View attachment 414863
> 
> 
> _what's that down there?
> View attachment 414864
> 
> 
> boring..
> View attachment 414865
> 
> 
> zzzzzz…
> View attachment 414862
> _


Hehehe


----------



## ChaosCat

Love how her fang peeps out


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Here I am trying to have a deeply intelligent conversation with my two best pals this morning but are they listening?
> 
> _something out in the garden_
> View attachment 414863
> 
> 
> _what's that down there?
> View attachment 414864
> 
> 
> boring..
> View attachment 414865
> 
> 
> zzzzzz…
> View attachment 414862
> _


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Too hot for rolled up sleeping


----------



## Willow_Warren

Hello! I'm just chillin in the decking... don't believe everything my mummy tells you... I've been very patient today when there's been this little adolescent upstart invading my space, playing with my toys and using my scratching post!









I've had an adventurous day too...


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

He knows how to flirt with his eyes


----------



## SbanR

Having a fix


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Having a fix
> 
> View attachment 414949


Ist that the supercat drug?


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Ist that the supercat drug?


Who's asking?
Can't have that company stealing Ollie's secrets


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is really tired after using the cooler weather in the garden most of the day


----------



## ChaosCat

Enough energy for a quick wash still


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Enough energy for a quick wash still
> 
> View attachment 414994
> 
> 
> View attachment 414995
> 
> 
> View attachment 414996


Wow! Do you use a "proper" camera or your phone? The details of Annie's tongue in that first photo


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Wow! Do you use a "proper" camera or your phone? The details of Annie's tongue in that first photo


Thanks, it's just my phone. I would never have my proper camera ready the moment I want it- it's difficult enough with the phone.


----------



## LeArthur

Nothing to see here, just Arthur asleep under an elephant 



















He was asleep on the bed and then my mum put the elephant on top of him. He stayed there about 5 minutes! Which is 4 minutes and 59 seconds longer than I was expecting


----------



## TriTri

This is Max a few minutes ago










*Then I found him with his paws crossed for *@Cully* for her noon appointment today, clever Max ❤.......*

















Suppose I better get back to work, whoops!


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Brothers <3


----------



## ChaosCat

Tetley&Kenco said:


> Brothers <3
> 
> View attachment 415078
> 
> View attachment 415077


Such a cute, naughty boy, sticking out his tongue at us!


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> This is Max a few minutes ago
> 
> View attachment 415042
> 
> 
> *Then I found him with his paws crossed for *@Cully* for her noon appointment today, clever Max ❤.......*
> 
> View attachment 415043
> View attachment 415044
> 
> 
> Suppose I better get back to work, whoops!


Ooh what perfectly crossed paws. Thank you Max, every little helps.


----------



## Cully

Tetley&Kenco said:


> Brothers <3
> 
> View attachment 415078
> 
> View attachment 415077


What lovely pics, perfectly synched lol.


----------



## ChaosCat

Feeling watched in my own home- poor quality due to bad light in the early morning


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Feeling watched in my own home- poor quality due to bad light in the early morning
> 
> View attachment 415100
> 
> 
> View attachment 415101
> 
> 
> View attachment 415102


What *were* you up to that required such close observation?


----------



## Cully

"Aha", says Misty. "So dis is where you hides my Dweamies now!"


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Feeling watched in my own home- poor quality due to bad light in the early morning
> 
> View attachment 415100
> 
> 
> View attachment 415101
> 
> 
> View attachment 415102


On the contrary, Annie looks as though *she *feels every move she makes is being spied on.
And Recorded!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> What *were* you up to that required such close observation?


Was only reading the news on my tablet and drinking tea, nothing sinister. 



SbanR said:


> On the contrary, Annie looks as though *she *feels every move she makes is being spied on.
> And Recorded!!!


Erm, well, there is something in that, I must admit.


----------



## SbanR

@Shrike Ollie is following in Brook's pawprints. He's taken to sleeping in the bathroom or passageway every night, and even during the day can often be found there. Why, when my bedroom is the coolest room in the house


----------



## slartibartfast

Bookworm attack!


----------



## Cully

Lol @slartibartfast , don't you know that every library should have a guard cat? That's a pretty mean look he's wearing just now. I certainly wouldn't want to mess with *his* books!


----------



## Charity

These two are very sleepy today


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney is exploring my mother in laws.... hes being very naughty!


----------



## Cully

Misty has been the same @Charity , mostly sleeping, sometimes with one eye open. I wonder if something is brewing in the air. Maybe a thunderstorm! This muggy weather does make her sluggish during the day, then she comes to life in the evening and is a beggar to get in. Too busy chasing moths. At least her appetite returns then and she's ready for her supper.
Love that pic of them spooning. Sweet.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Misty has been the same @Charity , mostly sleeping, sometimes with one eye open. I wonder if something is brewing in the air. Maybe a thunderstorm! This muggy weather does make her sluggish during the day, then she comes to life in the evening and is a beggar to get in. Too busy chasing moths. At least her appetite returns then and she's ready for her supper.
> Love that pic of them spooning. Sweet.


I wonder if its because Autumn seems to be knocking on the door early this year, its pretty chilly first thing in the morning.


----------



## Merida

Good morning, this is my cat Nietzsche..my mini panther.


----------



## Cully

Merida said:


> Good morning, this is my cat Nietzsche..my mini panther.


Your photo isn't showing.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I wonder if its because Autumn seems to be knocking on the door early this year, its pretty chilly first thing in the morning.


You could be right, the seasons are no longer predictable as they once were, (showing my age!) It's not just the mornings is it, I've noticed I'm having to call her in earlier. It was very dark by 8.30 last night. I had to sweep her laser under the neighbours cars to flush her out. Carried her indoors but forgot the kitchen window was still just open. Managed to grab a leg Jawdrop terrible slave) before she wriggled out.
How are Mr & Mrs Toppy this morning? I suppose it depends on your weather. Looks like being sunny here.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Went outside to take some quick shots of a craft project I had just finished and noticed Lola has some by for a roll about in then sunshine (the second one it taken from above)


----------



## ebonycat

Willow_Warren said:


> Went outside to take some quick shots of a craft project I had just finished and noticed Lola has some by for a roll about in then sunshine (the second one it taken from above)
> 
> View attachment 415230
> 
> 
> View attachment 415231
> 
> 
> View attachment 415232


Aww Lola you are such a sweetie :Kiss


----------



## Merida

Willow_Warren said:


> Went outside to take some quick shots of a craft project I had just finished and noticed Lola has some by for a roll about in then sunshine (the second one it taken from above)
> 
> View attachment 415230
> 
> 
> View attachment 415231
> 
> 
> View attachment 415232


Such a fluffy cat


----------



## Merida

Cully said:


> Your photo isn't showing.


I think I have fixed it....


----------



## BarneyBobCat

A night at Grandma and Grandad's has tired Barney out:








Glamping tomorrow so get with it little man!


----------



## Willow_Warren

After Andre had a snooze on my lap, he decided to watch some telly!


























H


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> You could be right, the seasons are no longer predictable as they once were, (showing my age!) It's not just the mornings is it, I've noticed I'm having to call her in earlier. It was very dark by 8.30 last night. I had to sweep her laser under the neighbours cars to flush her out. Carried her indoors but forgot the kitchen window was still just open. Managed to grab a leg Jawdrop terrible slave) before she wriggled out.
> How are Mr & Mrs Toppy this morning? I suppose it depends on your weather. Looks like being sunny here.


We've had a sunny day today but they've still spent most of it indoors asleep.

It always makes me laugh that if you forget to close a window or something, they will always find it within seconds. Glad you got the leg. 



Willow_Warren said:


> Went outside to take some quick shots of a craft project I had just finished and noticed Lola has some by for a roll about in then sunshine (the second one it taken from above)
> 
> View attachment 415230
> 
> 
> View attachment 415231
> 
> 
> View attachment 415232


Andre looks to be settling in really well. How are he and Lola getting on, she looks lovely in those photos.


----------



## Charity

Think Toppy's playing one potato, two potato


----------



## slartibartfast

His Naughtigness Arthur, First of His Name, King of Mayhem and Demolition


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Think Toppy's playing one potato, two potato
> 
> View attachment 415270


Did you add the third potato??


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> Andre looks to be settling in really well. How are he and Lola getting on, she looks lovely in those photos.


Tentative!

Not experienced it before, think it could be worse but there's room for improvement.

Hannah


----------



## Shrike

"Hmmm - not seen Slave all day, time for me to get my fun I think! Especially as he stole the mouse I caught last night"








"C'mon Slave, rub my bellllyyyyy!"








"Hee Hee - you fall for it every time!"








"Dig my claws in here!"








"Now dig 'em in here!"








"And the finale! That's for robbing me of that mouse last night, I hadn't forgotten you know!"


----------



## Cully

Oh dear, she won't even look at me tonight.








Just done her flea treatment and
I'm not sure it's that or the fact I've shut her in for the night. I wouldn't mind but she's been in most of the day (self imposed) and now it's dark, wants to go out. I've told her, if you snooze you lose!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I'm just going to test out this new rug...zzzzz"


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I'm just going to test out this new rug...zzzzz"
> 
> View attachment 415316


Well of course Oscar you have to make it yours...


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy


----------



## dustydiamond1

Willow_Warren said:


> After Andre had a snooze on my lap, he decided to watch some telly!
> View attachment 415262
> 
> View attachment 415264
> 
> 
> View attachment 415263
> 
> 
> H


What a sweet face! Perfect photo for the 'Show us The Whiskers' thread.
His coloration is just so beautiful.
Love how how is watching the horse & rider!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Merida said:


> I think I have fixed it....


Your girl is so beautiful


----------



## dustydiamond1

Charity said:


> These two are very sleepy today
> 
> View attachment 415148
> 
> 
> View attachment 415149
> 
> View attachment 415150


Excellent photos for the 'Show us The Whiskers' thread.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

On holiday, glamping in a Wigwam


----------



## dustydiamond1

BarneyBobCat said:


> On holiday, glamping in a Wigwam
> View attachment 415363


Lovely photo. Barneys expression is "Ok, lets go exploring!"


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Think Toppy's playing one potato, two potato
> 
> View attachment 415270


Aww Toppy you always look so snuggly, like a kitty teddy bear, just want to snuggle you :Kiss


----------



## Cully

"Where iz red dot? Me knowz I chase im in here, so who got im?"









Misty chased her laser into her cat cave (under my bed) and now demands her prize!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, there's ever such a lot of boxes 'n' fings that smell a bit funny...I'll just survey the scene..."


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, this 20 year old carrier bag is the most comfy place in the world"


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, this 20 year old carrier bag is the most comfy place in the world"
> 
> View attachment 415461


Oscar must be loving all those bags and boxes to explore.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s been in every box and sniffed in every bag...! Busy boy


----------



## huckybuck

Guarding Nanny D's jacket and handbag!!


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> Gypsy
> View attachment 415317
> View attachment 415318
> View attachment 415319


I love how Gypsy has one eye open in her second photo!:Cat @dustydiamond1 . ♥


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, what do you mean you haven't washed and ironed the main guest bedding just for me? I know you have really, for I am Prince Oscar and as such you know I should be treated in the most princely way. You can pretend it's not for me but I know it is really, 'cos you love me so very much"


----------



## Jesthar

Boomerang cat!










(no idea what she was staring at!)


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Guarding Nanny D's jacket and handbag!!
> 
> View attachment 415469


Oh my! A face that says, "Yes? And you are?" Nanny D's belongings are in very safe paws.


----------



## Joy84

She just sat there and had no idea :Woot


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Phoebe! Your poor little wet tail  Still, maybe it helped you have a nice clean up once you realised?


----------



## Charity

It always makes me laugh how they put their tails in hot water or sit by the fire and get singed without even noticing.


----------



## Merida

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 415520
> 
> 
> She just sat there and had no idea :Woot


She is testing the water for you.


----------



## Merida

IMG_20190904_112730_390




__
Merida


__
Sep 4, 2019








Nietzsche this morning, by the new pond.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I've no idea!


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> I've no idea!
> View attachment 415535


Just needs reassembling.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Fame at last....


----------



## Charity

"If anyone wants me today, you know where to find me"


----------



## ChaosCat

My son's super cuddly super cute foster boys arrived today and they feel quite at home and are great friends with my son already.
They come from the shelter @Summercat volunteers for.

Meet Frodo


















and Sam


----------



## ChaosCat

Sam exploring the balcony


----------



## Cully

Aren't they beautiful? I hope everything goes well during indroductions to everything. Such a lot of new experiences for them. They are so lucky to have found a nice foster home.
Do you think they will become permanent residents with your son?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I'm not sure I want you to go to work...if I sit here, you'll need to call in sick"










(Sorry it's so delayed! He's only sat on me in the morning once before!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@ChaosCat methinks that those two beauties won't be going anywhere  What a gorgeous pair. Sam's little face though, oh gosh.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> @ChaosCat methinks that those two beauties won't be going anywhere  What a gorgeous pair. Sam's little face though, oh gosh.


I'm thinking of fostering cats in the future. Those 2 would be moving in right away!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I iz so comfy..."


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Aren't they beautiful? I hope everything goes well during indroductions to everything. Such a lot of new experiences for them. They are so lucky to have found a nice foster home.
> Do you think they will become permanent residents with your son?





Mrs Funkin said:


> @ChaosCat methinks that those two beauties won't be going anywhere  What a gorgeous pair. Sam's little face though, oh gosh.





Treaclesmum said:


> I'm thinking of fostering cats in the future. Those 2 would be moving in right away!


They are totally adorable and I am not at all sure whether my son will be able to let them go. He sent me a photo this morning of Sam sleeping on his legs. Both Hobbits are friendly and cuddly but Sam is more outgoing at the moment. Considering that they met us for the first time at 4pm yesterday and I took the photos half an hour later they are definitely not shy.


----------



## Jesthar

Anyone know what kind of loaf this is?


----------



## LeArthur

Jesthar said:


> Anyone know what kind of loaf this is?
> 
> View attachment 415714


One that's still proofing!


----------



## Jesthar

lea247 said:


> One that's still proofing!


I think it finally baked!


----------



## Jesthar

*sigh* Torties. One minute you'd think butter wouldn't melt:










The next, you turn around to find they're helping themselves to the milk jug intended for your pot of tea...


----------



## Willow_Warren

Morning loaf!










I'm not sure what she's talking planning with the notebook, she's keeping her eye on Andre who's meandering about.

Hannah


----------



## Psygon

The present may have been late, but it has been approved!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

:Vomit


----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre sort of slipping off my lap!









Paws... I just love paws









And faces









Hannah


----------



## Jaf

I was away last night, this morning before coming home this little girl came for a cuddle. I so wanted to steal her! She is very friendly, has an all black brother and fields to play in.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Lazy Sunday


----------



## dustydiamond1

Jesthar said:


> Anyone know what kind of loaf this is?
> 
> View attachment 415714


A mer maid cat loaf!


----------



## Ciara Leahy

Ah yes, my kingdom awaits!


----------



## Sheltie2021

New to this board but wanted to post of my soon to be kitty with her brother was 6 weeks on sat Times going so slow but only 6 more weeks till shel be home


----------



## Cully

Crystalsangel said:


> New to this board but wanted to post of my soon to be kitty with her brother was 6 weeks on sat Times going so slow but only 6 more weeks till shel be home


Oh wow! Which one is yours?


----------



## Sheltie2021

Cully said:


> Oh wow! Which one is yours?


Ops should have put shes to the right


----------



## SbanR

Crystalsangel said:


> New to this board but wanted to post of my soon to be kitty with her brother was 6 weeks on sat Times going so slow but only 6 more weeks till shel be home


They're very sweet. Not having both? It'll be more fun


----------



## Sheltie2021

SbanR said:


> They're very sweet. Not having both? It'll be more fun


No already have a big boy at home think my oh would kill me if I got both I'm definitely the animal lover in the family


----------



## SbanR

Crystalsangel said:


> No already have a big boy at home think my oh would kill me if I got both I'm definitely the animal lover in the family


Ah but the two little ones will play with each other and little boy might even get big boy engaged


----------



## Sheltie2021

SbanR said:


> Ah but the two little ones will play with each other and little boy might even get big boy engaged


Probably but he's already got a home 
My big boy still loves a good play so hopefully he'll love the new addition


----------



## ChaosCat

Can it be summer is coming to an end? 
Haven't had a lap cat for some months.


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Can it be summer is coming to an end?
> Haven't had a lap cat for some months.
> 
> View attachment 416022


Looks like lovely Annie is getting her winter coat.


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Looks like lovely Annie is getting her winter coat.


Can be, she's quite plushy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you've left me today so I've gone on hunger strike. Thank goodness you texted Human Daddy and told him to just give me my favourite food...oh and because you're not here, I'm going to sit on your sofa too. Human Daddy says he likes it when I sit with him"



















Honestly. I go for a training course in the Big Smoke and the boy sits on my sofa. He rarely sits on it when I'm here...


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you've left me today so I've gone on hunger strike. Thank goodness you texted Human Daddy and told him to just give me my favourite food...oh and because you're not here, I'm going to sit on your sofa too. Human Daddy says he likes it when I sit with him"
> 
> View attachment 416054
> 
> 
> View attachment 416055
> 
> 
> Honestly. I go for a training course in the Big Smoke and the boy sits on my sofa. He rarely sits on it when I'm here...


He misses you, that's why
Oscar's face looks quite chubby here. Must be his winter look


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Maybe so, I'd like to think that's a contributory factor at least  I agree about his handsome little face looking chubby, I am not sure though, as I think he's lost weight. I'll weigh him as soon as the stars align (i.e. the next time he has a poop before his brekkie!).

He's currently out for the count in front of the fire. It's a hard life.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Maybe so, I'd like to think that's a contributory factor at least  I agree about his handsome little face looking chubby, I am not sure though, as I think he's lost weight. I'll weigh him as soon as the stars align (i.e. the next time he has a poop before his brekkie!).
> 
> He's currently out for the count in front of the fire. It's a hard life.


Don't they fluff their fur out when its cold? Let's go with that explanation!


----------



## LeArthur

A baked Battenburg loaf for you this morning @Mrs Funkin 










My OH was in the bathroom and Arthur decided to loaf outside the door for some reason!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Arthur, you are looking awesome (as always)


----------



## Cully

@SbanR , @Mrs Funkin , Misty gets that full face look too, usually when she's drowsy and just about to drop off to sleep. I think it's a happy relaxed look


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> @SbanR , @Mrs Funkin , Misty gets that full face look too, usually when she's drowsy and just about to drop off to sleep. I think it's a happy relaxed look
> View attachment 416074


It's such a gorgeous look too:Cat


----------



## Cully

It's a mystery! This was outside my window the other morning and I've no idea where it's come from.








I've asked all the neighbours cats but no-one recognises it and Misty showed no interest apart from a curious sniff.
I left it outside in case it's owner came back for it, but it's getting spoiled by the weather, so it now has a temporary foster home here.
I'd love to know it's story.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> It's a mystery! This was outside my window the other morning and I've no idea where it's come from.
> View attachment 416084
> 
> I've asked all the neighbours cats but no-one recognises it and Misty showed no interest apart from a curious sniff.
> I left it outside in case it's owner came back for it, but it's getting spoiled by the weather, so it now has a temporary foster home here.
> I'd love to know it's story.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Perhaps you have a secret cat admirer (or more likely Misty does)


----------



## Charity

Bunty's had a nice relaxing day


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty's had a nice relaxing day
> 
> View attachment 416144


She *does* look cosy and contented bless her.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Perhaps you have a secret cat admirer (or more likely Misty does)


& @SbanR , The two most likely suspects are her pal Sooty, who maybe dropped it when he called in for breakfast. Or Moo is the tea leaf! Her territory is only small, so it's still puzzling where she could have nicked it from, and she prefers her captives to be alive!


----------



## LeArthur

Good night!


----------



## Psygon

Just a normal evening in front of the fire...


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Just a normal evening in front of the fire...
> 
> View attachment 416159
> View attachment 416158
> View attachment 416157
> View attachment 416156
> View attachment 416155


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

@Psygon , you've got your fire on already?
Love the pics and what you've added to them. Naughty Tonks lol.


----------



## Willow_Warren

After a good fill of breakfast Andre is sleeping like a baby! (He's on my lap... just about)









I should be getting on with something on my to do list... but later maybe...

Ok.. he didn't sleep for long


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> @Psygon , you've got your fire on already?
> Love the pics and what you've added to them. Naughty Tonks lol.


Yep!

We've had it on quite a few times already since the end of August! 

Our house is stone-built, very thick walls... it can start to feel a bit chilly once the sun has gone down (plus I am a bit of a sucker for just sitting all cosy in front of the fire with a book when I get in from work!).


----------



## Charity

Someone's in a very silly mood this morning


----------



## Jaf

We're freezing! Temp's down to 16, was 32 last week.

Geri, Choccy and Lori have all piled onto my legs. Lovely.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Someone's in a very silly mood this morning
> 
> View attachment 416177
> 
> 
> View attachment 416178
> 
> 
> View attachment 416179
> 
> 
> View attachment 416180


Oh Toppy, you are funny.:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Looking sceptical


----------



## Psygon

Operation distract tonks from climbing on phone engineer with dreamies is a total success


----------



## Jesthar

Psygon said:


> Operation distract tonks from climbing on phone engineer with dreamies is a total success
> 
> View attachment 416207


Lovely bouquet! But you need an engineer upgrade, what soulless individual wouldn't want tonk assistance?


----------



## Psygon

Jesthar said:


> Lovely bouquet! But you need an engineer upgrade, what soulless individual wouldn't want tonk assistance?


Oh, he didn't mind at all, but I really wanted him to fix our internet connection not play with cats


----------



## Jesthar

Psygon said:


> Oh, he didn't mind at all, but I really wanted him to fix our internet connection not play with cats


Ah, fair enough - you must ensure the ability to post photos of the tribe is restored, indeed!


----------



## Psygon

Jesthar said:


> Ah, fair enough - you must ensure the ability to post photos of the tribe is restored, indeed!


I can always tell I need to intervene when a workman has been stood around for 10 minutes, has Darcy in their tool bag, CK climbing up their leg and he's giving Jammy a chin tickle. And so far has asked us more about what a Tonkinese cat is than the problem or work we've contacted them about. There are quite a few plumbers and electricians etc who have videos of tonks running in cat wheels (to show their kids, or so they say).


----------



## Psygon

My bird feeder in the foreground... Sneaky neighbours cat in the background.










She was looking quite happy in her little hidey hole.









Funny thing is, I never really see her catching birds. Her daughter she lives with is a prolific hunter of birds, mice and rabbits... But this girl I think prefers to watch rather than catch.


----------



## Tawny75

Psygon said:


> Yep!
> 
> We've had it on quite a few times already since the end of August!
> 
> Our house is stone-built, very thick walls... it can start to feel a bit chilly once the sun has gone down (plus I am a bit of a sucker for just sitting all cosy in front of the fire with a book when I get in from work!).


I know this is going to sound stupid, but I have an app on my TV of a fire. When I am sat at night crocheting or knitting then I love to have it on when I am listening to an audiobook or podcast. Sad I know but hey ho...


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> I know this is going to sound stupid, but I have an app on my TV of a fire. When I am sat at night crocheting or knitting then I love to have it on when I am listening to an audiobook or podcast. Sad I know but hey ho...


----------



## SbanR

Feeling frisky this morning


----------



## Psygon

How to carry out the purr-fect curl.


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> I know this is going to sound stupid, but I have an app on my TV of a fire. When I am sat at night crocheting or knitting then I love to have it on when I am listening to an audiobook or podcast. Sad I know but hey ho...


In the days before central heating the fireside was the central focus of the room with everyone sat around it cosying up to a roaring fire. Sadly, the focus is more likely to be the TV nowadays, so not surprising there is an app. At least you can't get corned beef legs from an app!


----------



## Tawny75

Cully said:


> In the days before central heating the fireside was the central focus of the room with everyone sat around it cosying up to a roaring fire. Sadly, the focus is more likely to be the TV nowadays, so not surprising there is an app. At least you can't get corned beef legs from an app!


Very true, I remember the days of a fire at home when your front was baking hot and your back was freezing cold!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Our little Gypsy


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Our little Gypsy
> View attachment 416353
> View attachment 416354
> View attachment 416355


She does love a good box!


----------



## Cully

Forgot I'd left a drawer open.








She's found some straws. Trouble is they're in a clear bag, so she can see them but can't get at them.
I could undo the bag for her but I'm not going to.


----------



## ChaosCat

Sam, one of my son's foster Hobbits:

I know the wand toys are on that shelf.









I want them!









And I'll get them, too!


----------



## Cully

@ChaosCat , it didn't take Sam long to learn that trick did it? Bless him.


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Sam, one of my son's foster Hobbits:
> 
> I know the wand toys are on that shelf.
> View attachment 416382
> 
> 
> I want them!
> View attachment 416383
> 
> 
> And I'll get them, too!
> View attachment 416381


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Aww how adorable


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Sam, one of my son's foster Hobbits:
> 
> I know the wand toys are on that shelf.
> View attachment 416382
> 
> 
> I want them!
> View attachment 416383
> 
> 
> And I'll get them, too!
> View attachment 416381


A very determined young man


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> @ChaosCat , it didn't take Sam long to learn that trick did it? Bless him.





ebonycat said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Aww how adorable





dustydiamond1 said:


> A very determined young man


Those two are a lot of fun. They are full of mischief but also little cuddle bugs.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Those two are a lot of fun. They are full of mischief but also little cuddle bugs.


We'll disown you if you don't manage to persuade your son to adopt them!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> We'll disown you if you don't manage to persuade your son to adopt them!


I just won't tell you!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> I just won't tell you!


We'll know though as there won't be any more photos of the boys:Grumpy


----------



## Jaf

Bad, bad storm here. Roads still un-passable and ironically no tap water. Poor outside cats were freaking out, normally they're ok in their cat sheds.

At one point I could hear cats crying, opened the door and Frank and Geoffrey came in and got straight on the sofa. Bisto, Sausage, Mash, Woody, Ollie and Mari were already in. Batman came in but couldn't cope with being in.

Geri, Lori, Choccy and Jackie mostly stayed in bed the whole 3 day storm!

Got a piccy of Frank and Geoffrey. This is the first time that Geoffrey has ventured properly into the house and he's straight onto the sofa!


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Jaf on my! Hope you are all ok... and that the cats that couldn't come in came though it ok and it calms out there for you....


----------



## TriTri

Psygon said:


> Operation distract tonks from climbing on phone engineer with dreamies is a total success
> 
> View attachment 416207


Oh look, there's a space for one more


----------



## Cully

@Jaf , wow, so sorry to hear that, it must be awful for you all, and so frustrating.
Thank goodness you are there for them to provide sanctuary.
Hope it all gets calmer soon and everyone can be accounted for.


----------



## Willow_Warren

How am I supposed to get anything done with this little face looking at me... (he's been awake most of the morning)










(He isn't really growing into his ears yet, I keep almost chopping them out of the frame!)

Hannah


----------



## Sheltie2021

New baby home and settling well having naps


----------



## SbanR

Crystalsangel said:


> New baby home and settling well having naps


That's a huge hind paw!


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Long kitten









Tongue barbs


----------



## Jaf

Cats are all accounted for!

The storm's over but it's still grey and miserable. The electricity has been on for nearly an hour without going off! Tap water's still off. The council have been round with a digger to flatten part of the main track. Very impressed with them, again. My driveway's not great though and I'm not risking driving it today when it's so muddy.

The cats are out of pouches, have lots of tins but they're not impressed. Can't go to the shops until Monday as they're closed Sunday.

Ollie, Choccy and Woody.


----------



## Cully

@Jaf , I was watching reports of it all on the news earlier. Looks pretty grim with all that mud and water.
So glad all cats accounted for, that's one less thing for you to worry about.
Well they may not like the food on offer but might decide not to be so choosy if hungry. You've spoilt them Jaf with too much posh nosh.
Hope it all dries out asap. Take care.


----------



## Charity

Glad everyone is present and OK


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> Sam, one of my son's foster Hobbits:
> 
> I know the wand toys are on that shelf.
> View attachment 416382
> 
> 
> I want them!
> View attachment 416383
> 
> 
> And I'll get them, too!
> View attachment 416381


Ha! Sam looks like he's doing "chin ups"  Work that core, Sam!


----------



## Tawny75

All day long Sev has been playing with the new toy. Here he is in full hunter mode...


----------



## huckybuck

Who you lookin at?


----------



## huckybuck

Flat out.


----------



## TriTri

*Sooo sweet.......❤❤
Naughty Max & Princess Tessy-Two-Shoes making the most of the hot sunshine today..... *


----------



## ChaosCat

Yummy, Feringa sticks


----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> How to carry out the purr-fect curl.
> 
> View attachment 416264
> View attachment 416265
> View attachment 416266
> View attachment 416267


Wow, stunning, that made me go all gooey


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> Who you lookin at?
> 
> View attachment 416554


Wow, look at those ears, magnificent


----------



## Charity

I put her bed on my bed but she ignores her bed and sleeps on my bed


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> I put her bed on my bed but she ignores her bed and sleeps on my bed
> 
> View attachment 416596
> 
> 
> View attachment 416597


Sorry... who's bed????


----------



## Willow_Warren

So many photos of Andre it's only fair that there's some of Lola too!



















Hannah x


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> So many photos of Andre it's only fair that there's some of Lola too!
> 
> View attachment 416617
> 
> 
> View attachment 416618
> 
> 
> Hannah x


She's really beautiful!


----------



## Joy84

Do you ever look at your cat/cats and think "gosh, how did I get so lucky?"?










*don't worry, I know the answer is "every single day" for all of us :Smuggrin


----------



## Willow_Warren

Joy84 said:


> Do you ever look at your cat/cats and think "gosh, how did I get so lucky?"?
> 
> View attachment 416630
> 
> 
> *don't worry, I know the answer is "every single day" for all of us :Smuggrin


Absolutely


----------



## Cully

Misty? Look again.








Her pal, Sooty has sneaked in across the kitchen threshold which is Misty's acceptable STOP sign for him. (Her home, her rules). 
I didn't realise it was him until I noticed he was chewing long tailed blue Mr Mousey. Good job we've got 2 @TriTri . Especially as it's quite soggy now.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Misty? Look again.
> View attachment 416654
> 
> Her pal, Sooty has sneaked in across the kitchen threshold which is Misty's acceptable STOP sign for him. (Her home, her rules).
> I didn't realise it was him until I noticed he was chewing long tailed blue Mr Mousey. Good job we've got 2 @TriTri . Especially as it's quite soggy now.


Naughty Sooty!


----------



## Ciara Leahy

This young ginger neighbour came over to visit us!


----------



## ChaosCat

Ciara Leahy said:


> This young ginger neighbour came over to visit us!
> View attachment 416659
> View attachment 416660
> View attachment 416661


Looks very young still to be out and about, but oh so cute!


----------



## ChaosCat

Playing with her Saffi ball- sorry for the photo overload, but I like them all and couldn't choose.


----------



## Ciara Leahy

ChaosCat said:


> Looks very young still to be out and about, but oh so cute!


ChaosCat, I know, it's hard to watch, unfortunately animals are left to their own devices in this country, unprotected. It's very sad when I go for walks and see kittens much smaller sitting in the road or gutter, dogs who's whole life is just chained to the wall barking at anybody who walks by. People do not have the money or are not willing to get their animals sterilised or even vaccinated. It's a world away from what I've grown up with


----------



## ChaosCat

Ciara Leahy said:


> ChaosCat, I know, it's hard to watch, unfortunately animals are left to their own devices in this country, unprotected. It's very sad when I go for walks and see kittens much smaller sitting in the road or gutter, dogs who's whole life is just chained to the wall barking at anybody who walks by. People do not have the money or are not willing to get their animals sterilised or even vaccinated. It's a world away from what I've grown up with


That must be heartbreaking indeed!


----------



## Ciara Leahy

The wee ginger fella has been sucking and paddling the blanket for ten straight minutes  must have been taken from his mama too young?


----------



## Ciara Leahy

Oh and he is crawling with fleas  irresponsible owners.
I am tempted to give him a spot on! Especially as he has been visiting my kitty a fair bit recently and they play together. This is them just before


----------



## Ciara Leahy

ChaosCat said:


> Playing with her Saffi ball- sorry for the photo overload, but I like them all and couldn't choose.
> 
> View attachment 416662
> View attachment 416663
> View attachment 416664
> View attachment 416665


Hehe in the last pic she looks like she has a wee sweatband round her leg! :Smuggrin


----------



## Jesthar

Well, there goes any chance of anything productive happening this afternoon... 

#LazingOnASundayAfternoon


----------



## Charity

Bit of a grassfest going on this afternoon


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bit of a grassfest going on this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 416674


They can have some pudding now they've eaten their veg.


----------



## Psygon

Sunday family portrait, and Jammy is taking on the tongue sticking out duties


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Sunday family portrait, and Jammy is taking on the tongue sticking out duties
> 
> View attachment 416691


You do stay true to your colour scheme!


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> You do stay true to your colour scheme!


I will admit that I take colour inspiration from the tonks :-D


----------



## huckybuck

ChaosCat said:


> You do stay true to your colour scheme!





Psygon said:


> I will admit that I take colour inspiration from the tonks :-D


I'd love to take inspiration from Huck but unfortunately I'd be stuck with dirty grey!!!!


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> I'd love to take inspiration from Huck but unfortunately I'd be stuck with dirty grey!!!!


Inspiration can be what they go with as much as what their colour is 

This would be my Huck colour scheme 










Edit: maybe my middle grey needs a bit more blue... but it's close to what I would go with


----------



## Sheltie2021

"I'm not scary honest" 
Not sure she's convinced


----------



## Shrike

"It's supposed to be an 'Indian Summer!' I think they meant with an Indian style monsoon!"








"I'm too wet to eat boring normal food - I want treats!"








"No, I'm not going to beg, Slave - I'm not a dog!"








"Gimme that!"








"Not hiding anymore in your hand then?"









I've now got a damp lap as Madame insists on sitting on me to dry off. Sigh.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Bit of a grassfest going on this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 416674


Did you grow that from seed @Charity?

And how is Bunty's mouth now?


----------



## Psygon

technology tonk Darcy


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Misty? Look again.
> View attachment 416654
> 
> Her pal, Sooty has sneaked in across the kitchen threshold which is Misty's acceptable STOP sign for him. (Her home, her rules).
> I didn't realise it was him until I noticed he was chewing long tailed blue Mr Mousey. Good job we've got 2 @TriTri . Especially as it's quite soggy now.


Don't worry Misty Moo, 'replacement on it's way very soon. I am pleased you liked it Sooty, (you rascal)


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> Inspiration can be what they go with as much as what their colour is
> 
> This would be my Huck colour scheme
> 
> View attachment 416700
> 
> 
> Edit: maybe my middle grey needs a bit more blue... but it's close to what I would go with


Actually quite liking those colours!! Not sure about the mustardy bile colour though lol!!


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> Did you grow that from seed @Charity?
> 
> And how is Bunty's mouth now?


Yes I did, it's ordinary grass seed as they aren't interested in the cat grass. I've grown it in an old litter tray. Toppy likes to lie in it too, perhaps he's trying to tell me we should have a lawn LOL.

Bunty's mouth is OK at the moment though the vet did say this reabsorption thing can flare up again and she might need further treatment later. They have written to Petplan for me to see if they can get them to change their mind about not paying for her treatment. It's weird that since having it done her eating habits have massively improved, she will eat several foods now she wouldn't touch before.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Don't worry Misty Moo, 'replacement on it's way very soon. I am pleased you liked it Sooty, (you rascal)


It's dried out now so will keep it for when he next pops in for a quick fix.
I was surprised earlier as he was behind my chair curled up and I didn't know.
Misty came in and went up to him. All he did was sit up. Well it is good manners to get up when a lady enters the room lol.
She's not bothered about him being here now. Not sure how she'd feel if he was permanent though!


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> Actually quite liking those colours!! Not sure about the mustardy bile colour though lol!!


It looked more yellow on my computer screen is my defense!


----------



## Charity

"Can I come out yet?"


----------



## Psygon

Last night the tonk pile shrunk and CK and Waffles were left looking super cute









And then CK was too warm


----------



## WorriedTabby

Miss Jade being a classy model by the flowers 
Miss Coco striking a pose by the chandelier
Mr Leo being a troublesome boy


----------



## Charity

Being a superior being is so very tiring


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Being a superior being is so very tiring
> 
> View attachment 416765


Ask mummy for more treats to keep your strength up Toppy!


----------



## Tawny75

It was cooler this morning so Sev decided that he would be happiest in my bed using my arm as a pillow. In it, not on it....


----------



## LeArthur

Helping me sort out my sewing drawer


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I haz had some toothy pegs out and I haz a bandage on my leggy peg...I'm still super handsome though, aren't I?"


----------



## Psygon

Wanted to see how big Waffles is getting.

She's 9 months now and looking to be catching up with CK - so here they are posing at their weigh in

CK weighs 3.35kg, he is 4. Waffles is 3.13kg at 9 months.


----------



## Jesthar

Aaaargh! Someone remind me why I put up with this ratbag tortie? I don't mind you having the zoomies, Lori, but did you HAVE to kick not one, but TWO of your food bowls off the worktop?










She'd better not whinge about being reduced to plastic!


----------



## Tawny75

So this morning I was sorting and counting money which my Guides had raised when Lily decided I needed help....


----------



## Charity

Jesthar said:


> Aaaargh! Someone remind me why I put up with this ratbag tortie? I don't mind you having the zoomies, Lori, but did you HAVE to kick not one, but TWO of your food bowls off the worktop?
> 
> View attachment 416800
> 
> 
> She'd better not whinge about being reduced to plastic!


Oh dear


----------



## ebonycat

Alfie being cute


----------



## Cully

Jesthar said:


> Aaaargh! Someone remind me why I put up with this ratbag tortie? I don't mind you having the zoomies, Lori, but did you HAVE to kick not one, but TWO of your food bowls off the worktop?
> 
> View attachment 416800
> 
> 
> She'd better not whinge about being reduced to plastic!


Double Oops!


----------



## Charity

Getting the only sliver of sunshine left in the bedroom this morning


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Getting the only sliver of sunshine left in the bedroom this morning
> 
> View attachment 416884


Did the sunbeam find Bunty or did she find it?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Did the sunbeam find Bunty or did she find it?


She's not a sun worshipper so it probably found her


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> She's not a sun worshipper so it probably found her


At the moment I need to keep the blinds down so Moo likes to find a sunbeam to claim as her very own.


----------



## ChaosCat

The hobbits are very lively for hobbits!


----------



## Jesthar

Charity said:


> Oh dear





Cully said:


> Double Oops!


Indeed! Just as well I can't resist this face!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Ciara Leahy said:


> Oh and he is crawling with fleas  irresponsible owners.
> I am tempted to give him a spot on! Especially as he has been visiting my kitty a fair bit recently and they play together. This is them just before
> View attachment 416667


Poor sweet baby, are you sure he truly has a 'home'? Did you deflea him?


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> The hobbits are very lively for hobbits!


Looked like a bushy tailed squirrel chasing a kitten!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy


----------



## SbanR

Jesthar said:


> Indeed! Just as well I can't resist this face!
> 
> View attachment 416913


She does look suitably contrite
Such a sweet face:Kiss


----------



## Jesthar

SbanR said:


> She does look suitably contrite
> Such a sweet face:Kiss


Hah, she's got you fooled as well, then - 5am this morning she was bouncing off my bedroom furniture!  Pass the coffee, someone? :Yawn


----------



## Tawny75

dustydiamond1 said:


> View attachment 416916
> View attachment 416917
> Gypsy


See yours looks cute while sleeping, mine just looked stoned last night!


----------



## SbanR

Jesthar said:


> Hah, she's got you fooled as well, then - 5am this morning she was bouncing off my bedroom furniture!  Pass the coffee, someone? :Yawn


Can't expect her to wear the hairshirt forever Jesthar


----------



## Jesthar

SbanR said:


> Can't expect her to wear the hairshirt forever Jesthar


Why not? She was born with one... 

...and then after she's done with it, I and the furniture end up wearing it!


----------



## SbanR

Jesthar said:


> Why not? She was born with one...
> 
> ...and then after she's done with it, I and the furniture end up wearing it!


What's the term? Eco-friendly? Eco-recycler?


----------



## Cully

She's playing musical chairs with her beds at the moment.








It seems mine is IT today! Looks like I'll have to make it when I get in it tonight.


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> Wanted to see how big Waffles is getting.
> 
> She's 9 months now and looking to be catching up with CK - so here they are posing at their weigh in
> 
> CK weighs 3.35kg, he is 4. Waffles is 3.13kg at 9 months.
> 
> View attachment 416795
> View attachment 416796


Aww I forget how teeny they are - I think Holly is tiny and she's just under 6 lol!!



dustydiamond1 said:


> View attachment 416916
> View attachment 416917
> Gypsy


Aww I want to fall into a sleep like that!!


----------



## huckybuck

Did CDWM last night for my golfing friends - a lovely tapas evening...

Little H decided to sit on the cured meats platter luckily AFTER I covered it as he had been looking interested (he did manage to move the tea towel enough to uncover the fish platter lol)










But discovered a dislike for fennel and orange salad!


----------



## huckybuck

A few of the girls stayed over and Tiger Sue decided to ring the bell for treats lol!


----------



## huckybuck

Little H was not amused!!


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Did CDWM last night for my golfing friends - a lovely tapas evening...
> 
> Little H decided to sit on the cured meats platter luckily AFTER I covered it as he had been looking interested (he did manage to move the tea towel enough to uncover the fish platter lol)
> 
> View attachment 416960
> 
> 
> But discovered a dislike for fennel and orange salad!
> 
> View attachment 416961


Looks lovely HB. A little bit of kitty fluff in your salad adds fibre!


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> A few of the girls stayed over and Tiger Sue decided to ring the bell for treats lol!
> 
> View attachment 416962


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> A few of the girls stayed over and Tiger Sue decided to ring the bell for treats lol!
> 
> View attachment 416962


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Looks lovely HB. A little bit of kitty fluff in your salad adds fibre!


What's a cup of coffee or a sandwich without a hair or two?? :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Little H was not amused!!
> 
> View attachment 416963
> View attachment 416964


Brilliant :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious salads look scrumptious with or without cat fur


----------



## Tawny75

Lily is outside chilling after getting stoned on catnip, Sev is just chilling by his stash.


----------



## Psygon

Waffles is like, I'm winning the dance off








Ted be like, nah I am








Jammy be like, boring


----------



## Charity

They do make me laugh, I love how they hang around together.


----------



## ChaosCat

Bed on the cat walk- neglected for many months, butthe colder weather has Annie back in there.


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Waffles is like, I'm winning the dance off
> View attachment 417044
> 
> Ted be like, nah I am
> View attachment 417042
> 
> Jammy be like, boring
> View attachment 417043


I absolutely love these photos, they are such a funny bunch. Jammy cracked me up :Hilarious

What is behind Jammy in the first photo?


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Waffles is like, I'm winning the dance off
> View attachment 417044
> 
> Ted be like, nah I am
> View attachment 417042
> 
> Jammy be like, boring
> View attachment 417043


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> I absolutely love these photos, they are such a funny bunch. Jammy cracked me up :Hilarious
> 
> What is behind Jammy in the first photo?


hahah, good spot!

CK... but he was being grumpy teenager and not joining in the dance-off :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> hahah, good spot!
> 
> CK... but he was being grumpy teenager and not joining in the dance-off :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 417055


Oh I do love seeing pictures of your gang. They do make me laugh :Kiss


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> hahah, good spot!
> 
> CK... but he was being grumpy teenager and not joining in the dance-off :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 417055


That's because he doesn't have a super hero cape on! Leave it with me CK you shall be a super hero


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> That's because he doesn't have a super hero cape on! Leave it with me CK you shall be a super hero


Oh yes the capes, he needs his cape on :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Jesthar

Feeding time at the zoo 









Lori has hers on the table as whilst Charlie-girl would scoff any extra she could get her paws on at floor level, she can't be bothered to jump


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> That's because he doesn't have a super hero cape on! Leave it with me CK you shall be a super hero





ebonycat said:


> Oh yes the capes, he needs his cape on :Hilarious:Hilarious


Oh you may be right! Don't worry I fixed it for him (and obviously CK needs a red cape).

(Apologies for bad lighting... It's dark here!)


----------



## ewelsh

Go CK 

Super CK to the rescue


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Oh you may be right! Don't worry I fixed it for him (and obviously CK needs a red cape).
> 
> (Apologies for bad lighting... It's dark here!)
> 
> View attachment 417068
> 
> View attachment 417069


Yay
It's super CK to the rescue 
So handsome xx


----------



## WorriedTabby

Long Leo


----------



## Tawny75

WorriedTabby said:


> View attachment 417087
> Long Leo


Your Leo and my Lily could be twins!


----------



## Smuge

Tali is huffing with me today. Cant imagine why


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hope you are saving all their fur to stuff a cushion for your new house @Smuge


----------



## Jesthar

Really, slave? We're TRYING to enjoy warm evenings in the garden whilst they last, and you and your camera are NOT welcome...


----------



## Charity

"There must be something in this drawer for me" says Toppy


----------



## Sheltie2021

Freya trying out the cat tree


----------



## WorriedTabby

Tawny75 said:


> Your Leo and my Lily could be twins!
> 
> View attachment 417088


Lily is gorgeous !


----------



## Tawny75

Jesthar said:


> Really, slave? We're TRYING to enjoy warm evenings in the garden whilst they last, and you and your camera are NOT welcome...
> 
> View attachment 417114


Oh blimey, now that is a look!


----------



## Tawny75

WorriedTabby said:


> Lily is gorgeous !


Thank you, we certainly think so


----------



## ChaosCat

Annies loves this scratcher!


----------



## Charity

Just came by to say "good morning peoples"


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Just came by to say "good morning peoples"
> 
> View attachment 417191


Good morning Mr n Mrs T. What have you done with Purdey? Haven't seen her in ages!


----------



## SbanR

Making the most of today's sunshine before the rains come


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Good morning Mr n Mrs T. What have you done with Purdey? Haven't seen her in ages!


I don't put her on here now as it is CAT not DOG but here she is, growing fast. Purdey and Toppy have had a couple of nose to nose meetings this week (accidentally). Toppy hisses madly and runs, Purdey just trots after her out of interest, doesn't chase thankfully. Bunty keeps well out of her way. Don't think they are going to be best buddies.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I don't put her on here now as it is CAT not DOG but here she is, growing fast. Purdey and Toppy have had a couple of nose to nose meetings this week (accidentally). Toppy hisses madly and runs, Purdey just trots after her out of interest, doesn't chase thankfully. Bunty keeps well out of her way. Don't think they are going to be best buddies.
> 
> View attachment 417200


Oh I love it when they do the lazy dog sit


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well Andre is finally having some snoozy time after having been awake since 5am!



















He's so funny when he sleeps like this!









(Yes he's on my lap... kind of between my knees, I've a blanket of me)


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Well Andre is finally having some snoozy time after having been awake since 5am!
> 
> View attachment 417203
> 
> 
> View attachment 417202
> 
> 
> He's so funny when he sleeps like this!
> View attachment 417204
> 
> 
> (Yes he's on my lap... kind of between my knees, I've a blanket of me)


Will the charity do a follow-up check? They'll be amazed at how relaxed he's become


----------



## Ciara Leahy

This kitty looks to have her castle well fortified!


----------



## Charity

Ciara Leahy said:


> This kitty looks to have her castle well fortified!
> View attachment 417234


That's a lovely pic


----------



## Ciara Leahy

Charity said:


> That's a lovely pic


Thanks hun! We were in a beautiful hilltop fortress called Monsanto, near the border of Spain. There were lots of kitties around but we also noted bowls of water and cat kibble scattered about as well so hopefully the locals keep an eye on them!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! What a week! Four visits to the vet, four teeth out, feeling pretty poorly, three missing patches of hair and you've spent lots of pennies on me! I do feel a lot better today though and I'm worth it, aren't I? Now then, where's the Dreamies to fatten me up?"


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! What a week! Four visits to the vet, four teeth out, feeling pretty poorly, three missing patches of hair and you've spent lots of pennies on me! I do feel a lot better today though and I'm worth it, aren't I? Now then, where's the Dreamies to fatten me up?"
> 
> View attachment 417247


Aww hello darling Oscar, you've had such a rough old week, poor boy. All better now, we hope. Keep eating your food & treats.
Your Human mother & Human daddy love you so very much, as do we all :Kiss

Edit to add if we had a love button I'd press it xx


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! What a week! Four visits to the vet, four teeth out, feeling pretty poorly, three missing patches of hair and you've spent lots of pennies on me! I do feel a lot better today though and I'm worth it, aren't I? Now then, where's the Dreamies to fatten me up?"
> 
> View attachment 417247


Not only is he very, very handsome! He's an incredibly brave little man. Looking good, considering.


----------



## WorriedTabby

Pretty jade


----------



## Jaf

Got back from a couple of hours out. The outies haven't eaten all their dinner but demanded some biscuits. Tell me you could say no to 14 cats leaping up and down! Here's 9 of them...Frank, Geoffrey, Slinky, Mash, Sausage, Batman, Blanca, Patch and Lottie.


----------



## Ciara Leahy

@Mrs Funkin oh Oscar you deserve a truckload of Dreamies for the cuteness you deliver to your human parents and us on PF!


----------



## WorriedTabby

Cat naps


----------



## LeArthur

Well I'm up grilling some crumpets and someone is still in bed!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Looking outside can be quite a hard job


----------



## huckybuck

Last night.

Mum why do I have to let him cuddle me - he's such a baby!!!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Got back from a couple of hours out. The outies haven't eaten all their dinner but demanded some biscuits. Tell me you could say no to 14 cats leaping up and down! Here's 9 of them...Frank, Geoffrey, Slinky, Mash, Sausage, Batman, Blanca, Patch and Lottie.
> 
> View attachment 417282


Wouldn't DARE say no to that lot. They certainly look well fed.


----------



## Jesthar

Lorelei giving herself a bath in the bath 









Then she started to think about playing with the nice shiny things on the wall... 








(no, I didn't let her find out what they do! )


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Looking outside can be quite a hard job
> 
> View attachment 417337
> View attachment 417336
> View attachment 417338


Keeping an eye on outside goings on is a tough job but somebodys gotta do it.


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Keeping an eye on outside goings on is a tough job but somebodys gotta do it.


...until they nod off...


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> ...until they nod off...


Yep, keeping watch on those sneaky squirrels and birdies sure wears a girl out...


----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## SbanR

Loving those hopping, jumping toys


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Best toy ever Daddy!


----------



## ChaosCat

My chair! But wouldn't take Annie off it, of course.


----------



## SbanR

A wet cat


----------



## Tawny75

But Hooman, why is it wet out?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Tawny75 said:


> But Hooman, why is it wet out?
> 
> View attachment 417498


We have much the same conversations going on here  (the garden needs watering but why quite so much in one go?)


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> My chair! But wouldn't take Annie off it, of course.
> 
> View attachment 417481
> View attachment 417482


No, that would be heartless. Aww just look at her.


----------



## Cully

The usual rain argument goes:
Misty at the window- "let me out"
Me-"no, you'll get wet, it's raining".
Her- " no it's not"
Me- " yes it is
Her -" not"
Me- "tis"
Her- "NOT!"
Me- "Ok", I open window, she goes out.
Two seconds later at now closed window,
Her- "LET ME IN !!!!!!!":Arghh

Kids!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> The usual rain argument goes:
> Misty at the window- "let me out"
> Me-"no, you'll get wet, it's raining".
> Her- " no it's not"
> Me- " yes it is
> Her -" not"
> Me- "tis"
> Her- "NOT!"
> Me- "Ok", I open window, she goes out.
> Two seconds later at now closed window,
> Her- "LET ME IN !!!!!!!":Arghh
> 
> Kids!


:Hilarious:Hilarious

My two's sat meowing at the window looking out at a dark, pouring with rain morning, i opened it telling them they wouldn't want to go out. They agreed, turned tail and went back to bed.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> My two's sat meowing at the window looking out at a dark, pouring with rain morning, i opened it telling them they wouldn't want to go out. They agreed, turned tail and went back to bed.


What can I say, you obviously have two very intelligent cats who listen to good advice. Me, I have one who is just bloody awkward. Sigh!


----------



## Tawny75

I have just checked the camera and he is still laid beside the door waiting for the rain to stop.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre started chasing raindrops down the window like in the Whiskas advert :Kiss... given the dry summer I don't imagine he's seen a lot of rain in his life!

(I worked from home for a couple of hours this morning as storm drain at the end of my drive was overflowing... )

H


----------



## jasperthecat

Not all about Jasper or Ollie this time as they are er...well... Jasper and Ollie.

This time it's about a furry visitor to our garden who comes and spends time relaxing on the picnic table almost every day.
He doesn't appear to be interested in the pond fish and doesn't do any damage or cause issues so I just leave him to it!
I took these pics through the kitchen window while he was at the other end of the garden.

He certainly looks very relaxed and at home. I'm not so sure he would be if Jasper was allowed out though!



















One minute Jasper is pinning poor Ollie down, the next thing is they are best of mates sat together or chasing each other around the house like idiots. Or Ollie will take a swipe at Jasper as he walks past and it all starts again....with Ollie deliberately winding Jasper up. It's no wonder Jasper gets cross with him and pins him down to show who's the top cat in the house,. I've given up with those two, they're both as bad as each other.
Just to point out, there is a safety catch which prevents the window opening any further which prevents them from escaping through the slightly open window..it's obscured by Jasper's head so don't panic. They love taking in the fresh air.


----------



## Sheltie2021

It's been ten days since bringing home Freya and she's started trusting pumpkin more and more 
There so adorable together


----------



## TriTri

Crystalsangel said:


> It's been ten days since bringing home Freya and she's started trusting pumpkin more and more
> There so adorable together
> View attachment 417555


Aww what a cute picture ❤


----------



## Willow_Warren

Where are you Andre?









Oh here he is!









H. X


----------



## ebonycat

Crystalsangel said:


> It's been ten days since bringing home Freya and she's started trusting pumpkin more and more
> There so adorable together
> View attachment 417555


Such a sweet picture x


----------



## ebonycat

Willow_Warren said:


> Where are you Andre?
> View attachment 417609
> 
> 
> Oh here he is!
> View attachment 417610
> 
> 
> H. X


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Crystalsangel said:


> It's been ten days since bringing home Freya and she's started trusting pumpkin more and more
> There so adorable together
> View attachment 417555


OMGoodness that has to be the sweetest picture I've seen in a while. Awwwww what poppets they are xx

Tell us more and definitely need more pictures


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> Where are you Andre?
> View attachment 417609
> 
> 
> Oh here he is!
> View attachment 417610
> 
> 
> H. X


Boo Andre


----------



## Charity

"I know you've got treats in your hand....gimme"


----------



## lymorelynn

I obviously have nothing to do this afternoon


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> I obviously have nothing to do this afternoon
> View attachment 417625


That looks very relaxing..and why not


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Crystalsangel said:


> It's been ten days since bringing home Freya and she's started trusting pumpkin more and more
> There so adorable together
> View attachment 417555


I'm sure Freya is saying - "I'm going to be just like you when I grow up"


----------



## Jaf

I am a bit hot...Mash and Woody are conspiring to cook me.


----------



## ChaosCat

Lap cat


----------



## Sheltie2021

ebonycat said:


> Such a sweet picture x


Thank you there my fur babies


----------



## Sheltie2021

ewelsh said:


> OMGoodness that has to be the sweetest picture I've seen in a while. Awwwww what poppets they are xx
> 
> Tell us more and definitely need more pictures


thank you 
think she loves her new home she's definitely spoiled rotten as is my big boy


----------



## Sheltie2021

Bertie'sMum said:


> I'm sure Freya is saying - "I'm going to be just like you when I grow up"


Lol sound about right both lil spoiled babies (tho pumpkins 6 now)


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Warning inappropriate photo!


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper still likes coming into my music room and often sits on the keyboard. If I'm practicing he sits at the open door and comes upstairs or from where he is in the house just to listen as he loves music. 
Ollie on the other hand comes in and just goes to sleep even whether I'm rehearsing/recording or not.
Strangely although they both have fantastic super sensitive hearing, they both seem immune to the music volume and are totally free to come and go as they please so it clearly doesn't affect them.


----------



## SbanR

Tetley&Kenco said:


> Warning inappropriate photo!
> 
> View attachment 417672


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hungover:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

It's all those belly rubs!


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

SbanR said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hungover:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> It's all those belly rubs!


:Wideyed

I try to avoid that area :Hilarious he still was clearly over excited :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Chilling, with decorum!


----------



## huckybuck

Tetley&Kenco said:


> Warning inappropriate photo!
> 
> View attachment 417672


OMG - censor the lipstick!!!!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Trying to work from home and this is what Andre thinks of the meeting minutes I typed up!


----------



## Sheltie2021

Freya enjoying her new scratcher


----------



## ewelsh

Crystalsangel said:


> Freya enjoying her new scratcher


Awwwwwww bless her, that's a mountainous climb for such a little girl


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> Trying to work from home and this is what Andre thinks of the meeting minutes I typed up!
> 
> View attachment 417726


I don't think that's what Office Assistant's are meant to do!


----------



## ewelsh

Libby - "Lottie you have no table manners"


----------



## SbanR

He's back at it again


----------



## Charity

Well, what do two cats do on a very windy, showery day when they don't want to go outdoors.

_Relax_









_and play







_


----------



## ChaosCat

Cat sitting the Hobbits for a week while Sören is on a holiday.
The rascals have shredded a cardboard box in the few hours between him leaving and me coming for an evening play time. The floor looked a mess.


----------



## kittycookie48

View attachment 417775

Just chilling


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> Libby - "Lottie you have no table manners"
> 
> View attachment 417742


Libby, you are so very beautiful - even wearing that look of disdain


----------



## Sheltie2021

Cuddles with both my furbaby's
Feels like Freya has been here forever 
Jabs tomorrow wish us luck


----------



## ewelsh

Crystalsangel said:


> Cuddles with both my furbaby's
> Feels like Freya has been here forever
> Jabs tomorrow wish us luck
> View attachment 417779


Awwww good luck tomorrow, it's only an ickle scratch and mummy will give you lots of treats.... won't you mummy?


----------



## Sheltie2021

ewelsh said:


> Awwww good luck tomorrow, it's only an ickle scratch and mummy will give you lots of treats.... won't you mummy?


Oh yes definitely she'll be even more spoiled than normal


----------



## LeArthur

I'm watching TV and Arthur's watching me!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my favourite little Battenberg, that is a jolly nice tree of beds you have there


----------



## Tawny75

So as the mornings are a bit cooler when I get up I have my shawl handy at the end of the bed just to wrap round my shoulders.

As I warm up and have my tea I tend to drape it over the back of the sofa. It would appear it has now been commandeered by Miss Lily...


----------



## Ciara Leahy

dustydiamond1 said:


> Poor sweet baby, are you sure he truly has a 'home'? Did you deflea him?


@dustydiamond1 Sorry just saw this message, yep he definitely has an owner they live next door, I've realised he's 100% outdoor like they don't allow him inside just on their balcony that's it , about a month ago I saw him squatting down for a poo and it was just liquid pouring out poor wee thing so I got my boyfriend to go over and tell them their cat is having diarrhoea (I don't speak the lingo and they don't speak any English) anyway that's we realised he was only outdoors. They put cat biscuits out on the balcony at least once a day but there are stray cats who come and eat the food so he is usually left without. So no flea or worm treatment, no vaccinations, not castrated and they obviously haven't taken him to the vet about the diarrhoea as I saw him a few days ago having very loose stools. It really is heartbreaking, but people here believe they are doing alright by their pets.
Yeah so I did deflea him with Advantage and boy is he a much happier kitty since that, I had been trying to pick them off them there were so many on his face, crawling round his nose and eyes and the fur was getting really thin on his face from all his scratching. I also gave him half a Milbemax yesterday so we'll see how that goes for his poos. Have been feeding him scraps/cat food my kitty won't finish so he has been hanging around is loads. I trimmed his nails too he lets me hold him like a baby in my arms and he purrs like a motor the second he is touching us or sees us.
Kitty kisses








When can I come inside?








I'm gonna boop you!


----------



## SbanR

Awwww! Poor thing, he does look scraggy, especially in that second photo.


----------



## Charity

I went on a jolly jaunt this morning after breakfast, I haven't done that for months. I think Mum calls it 'gone AWOL' I've no idea where AWOL is but I'm pretty sure I've never been there. Off I went up my tree and over the cat netting. . Apparently, Dad said 'you won't see her until bedtime' but I know Mum worries a lot when I'm gone and, quite frankly, I actually like being at home nowadays, so I decided to come back at 9.00 o'clock. Mum saw me in the garden and called and I came running. So, I decided to have a sniff at the old drug stuff before going to bed again. There's no place like home.


----------



## ewelsh

All I want to do is make a coffee, in peace, without Libby climbing up my back the minute I open the fridge, or having an obstacle to get across the kitchen. Now all of a sudden Lottie is joining in, after 4 years!

Look at this face, talk about make me feel guilty!










I said NO Lottie









Don't swear at Mummy!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Bunty you are a reformed character since you had your toothy pegs out! 


Good girl, big kisses from me! Xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I went on a jolly jaunt this morning after breakfast, I haven't done that for months. I think Mum calls it 'gone AWOL' I've no idea where AWOL is but I'm pretty sure I've never been there. Off I went up my tree and over the cat netting. . Apparently, Dad said 'you won't see her until bedtime' but I know Mum worries a lot when I'm gone and, quite frankly, I actually like being at home nowadays, so I decided to come back at 9.00 o'clock. Mum saw me in the garden and called and I came running. So, I decided to have a sniff at the old drug stuff before going to bed again. There's no place like home.
> 
> View attachment 417823
> 
> 
> View attachment 417822
> 
> 
> View attachment 417825


You're such a good girl Bunty & oh so pretty too :Kiss


----------



## Citruspips

I love your kitchen @ewelsh


----------



## Citruspips

When you're just too big to sit in a glass dish


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, it's all too much for me...and you and Human Daddy as well, I think...just gonna to stretch out here so you can see my nakedness..."


----------



## ewelsh

Citruspips said:


> I love your kitchen @ewelsh


I am amazed you can see it, it's such a dark photo but thank you @Citruspips up cycling and reclaim yards  lots more to do yet 

Your kitchen is lovely, a grown up version of mine!  One day I will have one


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, it's all too much for me...and you and Human Daddy as well, I think...just gonna to stretch out here so you can see my nakedness..."
> 
> View attachment 417840


Awwwww Oscar Woo, I wish I could kiss your bald patch. Have a lovely relaxing snooze xxx


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> All I want to do is make a coffee, in peace, without Libby climbing up my back the minute I open the fridge, or having an obstacle to get across the kitchen. Now all of a sudden Lottie is joining in, after 4 years!
> 
> Look at this face, talk about make me feel guilty!
> View attachment 417824
> 
> 
> I said NO Lottie
> View attachment 417826
> 
> 
> Don't swear at Mummy!
> View attachment 417827


I think Lottie is being lookout for Pippa, what's she doing down below? 



Citruspips said:


> When you're just too big to sit in a glass dish
> View attachment 417839


Why haven't you bought a bigger bowl @Citruspips ? 



Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, it's all too much for me...and you and Human Daddy as well, I think...just gonna to stretch out here so you can see my nakedness..."
> 
> View attachment 417840


Oh Oscar, you have a very well earned rest, you deserve it


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Tried their collars and tags on them again today after a near escape out the back door! They are not keen at all! I might just have to accept they are chipped if they ever escape, but I'd rather a tag so my number can be called ASAP if found, especially if injured

However look how handsome Kenco looks in his!










I could not get a nice pose from Tetley however!


----------



## Ciara Leahy

Tetley&Kenco said:


> Tried their collars and tags on them again today after a near escape out the back door! They are not keen at all! I might just have to accept they are chipped if they ever escape, but I'd rather a tag so my number can be called ASAP if found, especially if injured
> 
> However look how handsome Kenco looks in his!
> 
> View attachment 417852
> 
> 
> I could not get a nice pose from Tetley however!
> 
> View attachment 417851


Too cute! I love the wee tongue poking out! 
@Tetley&Kenco are you in the UK? What is the law there?
Here it is the law to have your name and phone number or your name and address on collar of any cat or dog. About 10 years ago it became the law to have all dogs microchipped, and now they have made it mandatory in the last few months for all cats to be microchipped (you have until 2021 to get it done for your older cats but any new kittens must be done asap)


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Ciara Leahy said:


> Too cute! I love the wee tongue poking out!
> @Tetley&Kenco are you in the UK? What is the law there?
> Here it is the law to have your name and phone number or your name and address on collar of any cat or dog. About 10 years ago it became the law to have all dogs microchipped, and now they have made it mandatory in the last few months for all cats to be microchipped (you have until 2021 to get it done for your older cats but any new kittens must be done asap)


Yes UK

I'm not too clued up on the law around cats to be honest, it changed recently to include that all dogs must be microchipped. I don't think cats were included. I don't think there is a law about collars for dogs or cats. If there is a collar law for dogs or cats it is not enforced. The microchips for dogs is a new law so I don't know what the enforcement of it is like


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

ewelsh said:


> I am amazed you can see it, it's such a dark photo but thank you @Citruspips up cycling and reclaim yards  lots more to do yet
> 
> Your kitchen is lovely, a grown up version of mine!  One day I will have one


I was admiring your country kitchen as well. ☺


----------



## Charity

I read today that the Government are going to bring in a law where all cats have to be microchipped, same as dogs, about time. There is a law that dogs have to have a collar and tag with contact details but that doesn't apply to cats. At the moment cats can roam with no identification whatsoever.

I gave up on collars for cats years ago and they kept losing so many plus I'm always rather concerned they might get caught on tree branches or bushes and the cat may not be able to extricate itself. It has been known to happen.


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> I read today that the Government are going to bring in a law where all cats have to be microchipped, same as dogs, about time. There is a law that dogs have to have a collar and tag with contact details but that doesn't apply to cats. At the moment cats can roam with no identification whatsoever.
> 
> I gave up on collars for cats years ago and they kept losing so many plus I'm always rather concerned they might get caught on tree branches or bushes and the cat may not be able to extricate itself. It has been known to happen.


Well that's if they manage to get in again when they have a general election!!!


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Charity said:


> I read today that the Government are going to bring in a law where all cats have to be microchipped, same as dogs, about time. There is a law that dogs have to have a collar and tag with contact details but that doesn't apply to cats. At the moment cats can roam with no identification whatsoever.
> 
> I gave up on collars for cats years ago and they kept losing so many plus *I'm always rather concerned they might get caught on tree branches or bushes and the cat may not be able to extricate itself. It has been known to happen.*


Yes this concerns me too :/ although I'm still not sure whether I will let them out intentionally in the future (when I move somewhere with quieter roads) or if I just want collars in case of escapees


----------



## SbanR

I can't move now








Ollie was up and down a few trees this morning


----------



## Psygon

It's the fireplace tonks


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Lovely ornaments you have there @Psygon  they are such brilliant posers!


----------



## ewelsh

What stunning blue eyed ornaments you have @Psygon


----------



## Psygon

One last one from the fireplace photo shoot. Only just realised how perfect the line up is with girl, boy, girl, boy, girl. And their perfect sitting positions to match that


----------



## Charity

Make me laugh as always, bless them all xx

The Famous Five...some of you will be too young to remember them


----------



## ebonycat

@Psygon we need a love button on here xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> It's the fireplace tonks
> 
> View attachment 417881
> View attachment 417882
> View attachment 417883
> View attachment 417884
> View attachment 417885
> View attachment 417886





Psygon said:


> One last one from the fireplace photo shoot. Only just realised how perfect the line up is with girl, boy, girl, boy, girl. And their perfect sitting positions to match that
> 
> View attachment 417888


You must somehow stick them there. No way can cats sit that artistically arranged for longer than 5 seconds.
Own up!


----------



## ChaosCat

This is how Annie stays in the same place long enough for more than one photo.


----------



## ChaosCat

And even another one


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> It's the fireplace tonks
> 
> View attachment 417881
> View attachment 417882
> View attachment 417883
> View attachment 417884
> View attachment 417885
> View attachment 417886


Loving the pictures however I'm disappointed to see you haven't changed the sheep for the tonks!


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Psygon those mantle piece photos are amazing

It seems however that Andre is no better a craft assistant that he was an office assistant on Friday. He's settled for some purry cuddles but I really need to finish glueing!










Hannah

P.s.
He's tired, he's been running around since 4.30


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> @Psygon those mantle piece photos are amazing
> 
> It seems however that Andre is no better a craft assistant that he was an office assistant on Friday. He's settled for some purry cuddles but I really need to finish glueing!
> 
> View attachment 417943
> 
> 
> Hannah
> 
> P.s.
> He's tired, he's been running around since 4.30
> View attachment 417945


He does look shattered


----------



## Tawny75

Hooman, hoooommmmmaaaaannnnn make it stop, we want to go out


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor Severus and Lily, can you turn the sky taps off please, Mummy?


----------



## ewelsh

Right under my nose!

Cheeky


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh but that face! How could you be cross? She's so totally beautiful


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Right under my nose!
> 
> Cheeky
> 
> View attachment 417953
> 
> 
> View attachment 417954
> 
> 
> View attachment 417955


Aww Libby you are too adorable :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## huckybuck

Having a PJ day - someone is pleased we're not out golfing!!


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

This little boy spends as much time as possible cuddling with me, even though I had a coughing fit on his head last night whilst cuddling, oops!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Right under my nose!
> 
> Cheeky
> 
> View attachment 417953
> 
> 
> View attachment 417954
> 
> 
> View attachment 417955


Oh Libby, you are a rascal


----------



## Tawny75

Mine have given up wanting to go outside and are just snoozing now. Sev by me and Lily in the background.










What you can't see is my new cat pajamas which I am not changing out of today!


----------



## Willow_Warren

There’s a lot of pajama days going on today


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Mine have given up wanting to go outside and are just snoozing now. Sev by me and Lily in the background.
> 
> View attachment 418005
> 
> 
> What you can't see is my new cat pajamas which I am not changing out of today!


Ollie is still agitating to go out but I won't take him as its been wet all day. He has a slight cold from having got wet the last few days


----------



## ewelsh

Oh poor Oillie, you can't go out Ollie sweetheart, listen to your mummy!

Hope his little cold clears up soon @SbanR x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ollie  That's not good, shall we send you some kitty Lemsip? I hope he's better soon @SbanR xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you and Human Daddy love me so much don't you? You've even put the fire on so I can keep my naked little tummy warm...how lovely"


----------



## Joy84

Ready to pounce ...









High quality action shot 










Got it!


----------



## huckybuck

If I just lie here no one will see me. Then when LH opens the feeder I might be able to sneak in from behind.










Hashtag clever cats


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh @Mrs Funkin Ollie says fank you for your kind thoughts but I haven't been too bad, just a little sneeze here and there and I eats good still. And I still jump up onto the door curtain when mummy won't take me out. Hahaha


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> @ewelsh @Mrs Funkin Ollie says fank you for your kind thoughts but I haven't been too bad, just a little sneeze here and there and I eats good still. And I still jump up onto the door curtain when mummy won't take me out. Hahaha


Aww glad to hear he's feeling ok. Wonder if he's allergic to something??


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Aww glad to hear he's feeling ok. Wonder if he's allergic to something??


HB we'd been caught out in the rain several times the last few days. He had a cold last winter too when caught out in the rain.
He's a little under the weather but not so much that he's stopped whingeing to go out


----------



## dustydiamond1

Ciara Leahy said:


> @dustydiamond1 Sorry just saw this message, yep he definitely has an owner they live next door, I've realised he's 100% outdoor like they don't allow him inside just on their balcony that's it , about a month ago I saw him squatting down for a poo and it was just liquid pouring out poor wee thing so I got my boyfriend to go over and tell them their cat is having diarrhoea (I don't speak the lingo and they don't speak any English) anyway that's we realised he was only outdoors. They put cat biscuits out on the balcony at least once a day but there are stray cats who come and eat the food so he is usually left without. So no flea or worm treatment, no vaccinations, not castrated and they obviously haven't taken him to the vet about the diarrhoea as I saw him a few days ago having very loose stools. It really is heartbreaking, but people here believe they are doing alright by their pets.
> Yeah so I did deflea him with Advantage and boy is he a much happier kitty since that, I had been trying to pick them off them there were so many on his face, crawling round his nose and eyes and the fur was getting really thin on his face from all his scratching. I also gave him half a Milbemax yesterday so we'll see how that goes for his poos. Have been feeding him scraps/cat food my kitty won't finish so he has been hanging around is loads. I trimmed his nails too he lets me hold him like a baby in my arms and he purrs like a motor the second he is touching us or sees us.
> Kitty kisses
> View attachment 417805
> 
> When can I come inside?
> View attachment 417807
> 
> I'm gonna boop you!
> View attachment 417806


What a poor sweet baby. Bless you for caring about him. I hope I'm not out of line by suggesting and hope you don't get angry but is there any chance you could buy him from the neighbors and give him a loving, caring furrever home?


----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> @ewelsh @Mrs Funkin Ollie says fank you for your kind thoughts but I haven't been too bad, just a little sneeze here and there and I eats good still. And I still jump up onto the door curtain when mummy won't take me out. Hahaha


Glad he is his normal cheeky monkey self, you need water repellant spray Ollie


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, it's rather lovely on Auntie @QOTN's duvet...snuggly warm for all my naked skin"


----------



## LeArthur




----------



## Tawny75

Please explain how two cats can some how take up so much room?


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, it's rather lovely on Auntie @QOTN's duvet...snuggly warm for all my naked skin"
> 
> View attachment 418114


Awwww his naked little belly xx


----------



## Cully

@Charity ,I just noticed my jigsaw is a dead ringer for a much younger Mr & Mrs Toppy








One for their family album perhaps.:Cat


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @Charity ,I just noticed my jigsaw is a dead ringer for a much younger Mr & Mrs Toppy
> View attachment 418237
> 
> One for their family album perhaps.:Cat


Brilliant, them to a T. I'll take a picture of it.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Brilliant, them to a T. I'll take a picture of it.


Don't know why I never noticed before.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jiggs in a box


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Jiggs, it's lovely to see you, seems like it's been ages. Hope all is good with you


----------



## ewelsh

Now all you have to do is post Jiggs to me


----------



## huckybuck

Right angles?


----------



## ChaosCat

The autumnal weather has cuddly advantages.


----------



## Charity

Meet Toppy's new girlfriend, well, she's not new, this has been going on for some time. He will sit for literally an hour or more at the bottom of the garden watching to see if she comes onto the fence. Sometimes I feel sorry for him as I know she's indoors and not coming out but no use telling him. She lives next door by the way.










Lovesick pussycat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Toppy, she is very pretty indeed, you have great taste in ladies  I fear unrequited love though...


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Tawny75 said:


> Please explain how two cats can some how take up so much room?
> 
> View attachment 418204


Please explain how two cats can take up so little room??










(And this is how Kenco was lying beforeTetley plonked himself on top of his brother)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I know that you are very busy sorting out my Human Nanny's things to go to the charity shops...but are you SURE you don't want to leave them all here on the dining room table? It's very snuggly for my cold tummy in amongst everything"


----------



## Britt




----------



## Sheltie2021

Freya after a crazy half hr running around


----------



## huckybuck

A woman's work is never done!!


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> A woman's work is never done!!
> 
> View attachment 418335


Is that a spppppiiiider,:Nailbiting or a bit of fluff?
Moo spends hours stalking fluff bunnies.


----------



## Cully

@Charity . Oh Toppy, are you having a midlife crisis? 
He looks so wistful.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Meet Toppy's new girlfriend, well, she's not new, this has been going on for some time. He will sit for literally an hour or more at the bottom of the garden watching to see if she comes onto the fence. Sometimes I feel sorry for him as I know she's indoors and not coming out but no use telling him. She lives next door by the way.
> 
> View attachment 418308
> 
> 
> Lovesick pussycat
> View attachment 418309


Awwww Toppy, you are in love xxxx I'm not surprised Mildred is in love with you, look at your handsome face.

P.S I haven't shown Libby your cheating on her :Cat



huckybuck said:


> A woman's work is never done!!
> 
> View attachment 418335


Oh Gwacie did you get that super fast spider?


----------



## ewelsh

Crystalsangel said:


> Freya after a crazy half hr running around
> View attachment 418330


Freya your even pretty upside down


----------



## Sheltie2021

ewelsh said:


> Freya your even pretty upside down


Thank you she thinks so to


----------



## Cully

I had to put this storage cube on top of another yesterday, just until the plumbers been.
Hope she doesn't get too comfortable!


----------



## Charity

Had this bed nearly a week and its been totally ignored until today.


----------



## ChaosCat

Hobbits on the back of my son's chair- first Sam jumped up there and then Frodo had to push him off, naturally.



















Sorry for the bad quality of the photos but those two *never* stand still.


----------



## Willow_Warren

ChaosCat said:


> Hobbits on the back of my son's chair- first Sam jumped up there and then Frodo had to push him off, naturally.
> 
> View attachment 418423
> 
> 
> View attachment 418424
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality of the photos but those two *never* stand still.


They really are looking right at *home* aren't they...

H


----------



## Ringypie

Iz a Flint!


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> They really are looking right at *home* aren't they...
> 
> H


They do, more so even on this photo I took this evening:










But there is a potential adopter and Sören still says he'll let them go and rather continue fostering.
He is young (and male :Locktopic) and doesn't want too long a commitment just now.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> They do, more so even on this photo I took this evening:
> 
> View attachment 418438
> 
> 
> But there is a potential adopter and Sören still says he'll let them go and rather continue fostering.
> He is young (and male :Locktopic) and doesn't want too long a commitment just now.


Sorry, can't "like" this answer


----------



## huckybuck

I know you love Mrs F Mum (and so do I) but I WILL NEVER do a loaf - it doesn't matter what props you put out!!!


----------



## Ciara Leahy

dustydiamond1 said:


> What a poor sweet baby. Bless you for caring about him. I hope I'm not out of line by suggesting and hope you don't get angry but is there any chance you could buy him from the neighbors and give him a loving, caring furrever home?


Hi @dustydiamond1 no you are not out of line at all and I really wish I could take him off them but I really think it's best we keep things as they are, at the moment anyway. Personally I'm not from the area, it is my boyfriend's local area and I don't live here just visiting him for a few months over summer, I can't find work here so had been living in London for work. My boyfriend will stay on here while completing his studies over next year or more but is living in a small studio type outhouse next to the family home and we have one cat in there it's just two rooms so not much space as it is. That's not to say that that would stop us having him, the main reason is this and I don't want to upset/disturb anyone, but the people next door who "own" kitty are as you know forcing him outdoor only as people don't usually have cats and dogs indoors here. And they have four dogs that are fenced in just below the balcony. The mother of the family is always bringing home animals for the teenage daughter, last summer it was a rabbit that they kept in a tiny birdcage on a table outside 24/7 until it died months later. Then she started bringing home kittens. I was working in London at that time but my boyfriend said one kitten jumped out the first floor window, survived the fall but was killed by the dogs as it was a tiny baby kitty. Normally the dogs are fine with cats they play and put up with all the adult cats, who could all defend themselves. That kitten was replaced by another who was put out on the balcony and also fell and was killed. Then came this little guy, over four months ago now so he must be about six months old though he looks a bit younger being small. About two months ago he managed to start climbing down from the balcony and the owners supervised him with the dogs initially until the dogs accepted him and didn't chase him. By now they are totally fine with him and he knows where to jump to get out the way. So I guess I just feel that if we took him off them that they would just replace him with another kitten or tiny animal that would likely then perish. This way he is still "theirs" but we can also keep a close eye on him. The last week he has barely left us during the daytime, we feed him constantly (he is a hungry lil fella!) and he is deflead and dewormed so seems to be feeling much better. He plays with our kitty whenever she is feeling obliging/loopy and sleeps in pots under the sun. We are outside a lot during the day (the outdoor area is like five times bigger than the rooms inside) so he gets human attention too. We haven't been letting him indoors as I'd worry he'll never go back to the neighbours. 
Sorry for the gigantic essay I want you to know I care for this wee kitty a lot and we are trying as best as we can to protect him and allow him to thrive/have a good life. Here he is yesterday having cuddle time.


----------



## dustydiamond1

O


Ciara Leahy said:


> Hi @dustydiamond1 no you are not out of line at all and I really wish I could take him off them but I really think it's best we keep things as they are, at the moment anyway. Personally I'm not from the area, it is my boyfriend's local area and I don't live here just visiting him for a few months over summer, I can't find work here so had been living in London for work. My boyfriend will stay on here while completing his studies over next year or more but is living in a small studio type outhouse next to the family home and we have one cat in there it's just two rooms so not much space as it is. That's not to say that that would stop us having him, the main reason is this and I don't want to upset/disturb anyone, but the people next door who "own" kitty are as you know forcing him outdoor only as people don't usually have cats and dogs indoors here. And they have four dogs that are fenced in just below the balcony. The mother of the family is always bringing home animals for the teenage daughter, last summer it was a rabbit that they kept in a tiny birdcage on a table outside 24/7 until it died months later. Then she started bringing home kittens. I was working in London at that time but my boyfriend said one kitten jumped out the first floor window, survived the fall but was killed by the dogs as it was a tiny baby kitty. Normally the dogs are fine with cats they play and put up with all the adult cats, who could all defend themselves. That kitten was replaced by another who was put out on the balcony and also fell and was killed. Then came this little guy, over four months ago now so he must be about six months old though he looks a bit younger being small. About two months ago he managed to start climbing down from the balcony and the owners supervised him with the dogs initially until the dogs accepted him and didn't chase him. By now they are totally fine with him and he knows where to jump to get out the way. So I guess I just feel that if we took him off them that they would just replace him with another kitten or tiny animal that would likely then perish. This way he is still "theirs" but we can also keep a close eye on him. The last week he has barely left us during the daytime, we feed him constantly (he is a hungry lil fella!) and he is deflead and dewormed so seems to be feeling much better. He plays with our kitty whenever she is feeling obliging/loopy and sleeps in pots under the sun. We are outside a lot during the day (the outdoor area is like five times bigger than the rooms inside) so he gets human attention too. We haven't been letting him indoors as I'd worry he'll never go back to the neighbours.
> Sorry for the gigantic essay I want you to know I care for this wee kitty a lot and we are trying as best as we can to protect him and allow him to thrive/have a good life. Here he is yesterday having cuddle time.
> View attachment 418459
> View attachment 418460


Oh please don't apologize! Thank you so much for putting my mind and heart at ease! you are right, since he has adapted so well and he has you and your bf to show him love, it is best he stays so they won't torture another poor animal to death, that poor bunny and kittens!! Here in the many parts of the USA they could be turned into the authorities for animal abuse. He is such a sweetheart. Full tomcats have such a terrible life battling each other is there any chance of getting him neutered before he gets too much older? You folks (two and four footed) are so special and wonderful to show this little guy such love and friendship. Love the photos of both kittys, give them and each other great big hugs from me and Gypsy. She was the neighborhood stray until she decided to allow us to become her devoted and loving minions three years ago.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahaha! Oh @huckybuck you do make me smile  xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Today is a holiday here and both Annie and I enjoy having more time together.


----------



## Sheltie2021

Pic of my big boy he's the sweetest cat iv ever had


----------



## immum

Milo having a drug fest.....he collected several drug infused toys round him to drool over









5 minutes later, post catnip snooze........


----------



## Cully

Crystalsangel said:


> Pic of my big boy he's the sweetest cat iv ever had
> View attachment 418477


What a gorgeous boy. I've always liked gingers and had 2 many years ago, Sox and Bagpuss. Brothers who conspired with my dogs to steal any food left out to defrost.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie's favourite tree


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> Annie's favourite tree
> 
> View attachment 418497
> View attachment 418498
> 
> 
> View attachment 418496


Nice  Happy Unity Day Annie and @ChaosCat


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie will be a year old in just over a week's time which I really can't believe but he's still as playful as ever just as he was when he first came to us, in fact he's even more demanding and is always seeking out his wand toys and bringing them for us to play with them if he discovers where we hide them! 
We have to change where we locate them each day otherwise we'd never get anything done.

His favourite play behavior is to catch things as they fly or play tug-of-war with a wand toy or better still with just a simple piece of string attached to the wand.
It's also Jasper's favourite too...he too prefers just chasing and catching the string rather than the wand toy so both are easy to please that way.
The house is also strewn with empty boxes and packaging paper...it keeps them occupied for hours so we don't mind a bit of mess if it keeps them happy.

Here's Ollie this morning playing tug of war with some string tied to an old wand...he's a determined little so and so when he gets it into his head!


----------



## huckybuck

Something has caught her attention!


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

How can he be this ridiculously handsome?


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nice  Happy Unity Day Annie and @ChaosCat


Thank you! As you can see we used it well.


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Something has caught her attention!
> 
> View attachment 418499


Is that a live squirrel in front of that shrub HB, or an ornament? Difficult to make out on my tablet


----------



## Cully

Tetley&Kenco said:


> How can he be this ridiculously handsome?
> 
> View attachment 418500


His loveheart nose helps.


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Cully said:


> His loveheart nose helps.


When he puts his paws together he makes a heart too! <3


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Something has caught her attention!
> 
> View attachment 418499


Holly a squirrel, did you growl it away? 



Tetley&Kenco said:


> How can he be this ridiculously handsome?
> 
> View attachment 418500


Very easily


----------



## Charity

Bet you wish you had someone to help you with your washing


----------



## LJC675

A little queue of loaves just for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Such beauties, thank you @LJC675


----------



## Willow_Warren

Tetley&Kenco said:


> When he puts his paws together he makes a heart too! <3
> 
> View attachment 418509


He...he...he... that's adorable x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney!!!!


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

ewelsh said:


> Very easily


Tetley says how dare you, he has an intense beauty regime involving hours of washing, manicuring his nails on scratch posts and beauty sleep, it's not easy being beautiful


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Feeling better then, Barney Boy?  

#nervesofsteel


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Feeling better then, Barney Boy?
> 
> #nervesofsteel


Hell yeah!


----------



## LeArthur

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney!!!!
> View attachment 418521


Did he jump on you as you walked through the door??


----------



## TriTri

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney!!!!
> View attachment 418521


What was it Barney? Spider? Snake? *Mouse*? Singing?

Captions required please.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

lea247 said:


> Did he jump on you as you walked through the door??


Not this time, he just hung around a while then jumped down. Hes a very strange little man!



TriTri said:


> What was it Barney? Spider? Snake? *Mouse*? Singing?
> 
> Captions required please.


Who knows! He just likes to climb everything and anything!


----------



## Tawny75

See mine don't climb like that they are just obsessed with feathers. Every day at least 3 feathers are bought in and either deposited outside my bedroom door or by the food bowls...


----------



## Willow_Warren

Tawny75 said:


> See mine don't climb like that they are just obsessed with feathers. Every day at least 3 feathers are bought in and either deposited outside my bedroom door or by the food bowls...


Would you like some extra feathers! My chickens are moulting... their coop looks like they've had a pillow fight


----------



## Tawny75

Willow_Warren said:


> Would you like some extra feathers! My chickens are moulting... their coop looks like they've had a pillow fight


Ummm would you be offended if I said no? I will take eggs though


----------



## Willow_Warren

Tawny75 said:


> Ummm would you be offended if I said no? I will take eggs though


They have started their winter break early this year  I'll sent you some come March/April


----------



## jasperthecat

Last week I discovered an old digital camera in a drawer which I hadn't used for probably 8 or more years. The battery had failed and I never got around to replacing it due to being too busy so the other day I bought one from Amazon and popped it in and amazingly it still worked, actually faring better than some of the SD cards I had from that period due to being used in other equipment.

Anyway, Ollie has been getting all the attention in recent months with regard to images so I thought I'd address the balance a little and post a pic of Jasper who is now 29 months old ( is it really that long?) and dare I say it, he's grown into a very handsome boy but I think he still retains some of that cuteness he's always possessed since he was a kitten.


----------



## ewelsh

Beautiful photo


----------



## Tawny75

jasperthecat said:


> Last week I discovered an old digital camera in a drawer which I hadn't used for probably 8 or more years. The battery had failed and I never got around to replacing it due to being too busy so the other day I bought one from Amazon and popped it in and amazingly it still worked, actually faring better than some of the SD cards I had from that period due to being used in other equipment.
> 
> Anyway, Ollie has been getting all the attention in recent months with regard to images so I thought I'd address the balance a little and post a pic of Jasper who is now 29 months old ( is it really that long?) and dare I say it, he's grown into a very handsome boy but I think he still retains some of that cuteness he's always possessed since he was a kitten.


 Those eyes!


----------



## jasperthecat

Tawny75 said:


> Those eyes!


Thank you! In actual fact jasper's eyes are aren't nearly as vivid in the pic as they are in real life! His eyes are really striking and everyone who meets him notices too.
Ollie's eyes on the other hand are pale in comparison.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Willow_Warren said:


> @Psygon those mantle piece photos are amazing
> 
> It seems however that Andre is no better a craft assistant that he was an office assistant on Friday. He's settled for some purry cuddles but I really need to finish glueing!
> 
> View attachment 417943
> 
> 
> Hannah
> 
> P.s.
> He's tired, he's been running around since 4.30
> View attachment 417945


Well to quote my own message I have managed to find a few free minutes to finish the reindeer








(I bought them ready cut as a kit and painting them etc)


----------



## Jaf

Geoffrey came in yesterday and made himself at home. Poor boy is very, very thin. Trying to get him to eat more but his wonky mouth/ teeth make a horrible crunching noise (like when kittens are growing their teeth). I've seen him a kilometre away so hoping he has some life in him yet. Pandora behind him is getting stroppy with the other cats at food time "mine all mine!"


----------



## ewelsh

Jaf said:


> Geoffrey came in yesterday and made himself at home. Poor boy is very, very thin. Trying to get him to eat more but his wonky mouth/ teeth make a horrible crunching noise (like when kittens are growing their teeth). I've seen him a kilometre away so hoping he has some life in him yet. Pandora behind him is getting stroppy with the other cats at food time "mine all mine!"
> 
> View attachment 418579


Poor Geoffrey, will you try and get his teeth sorted. It's good he has come to yours for a rest and hopefully feed him up x


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> Well to quote my own message I have managed to find a few free minutes to finish the reindeer
> View attachment 418580
> 
> (I bought them ready cut as a kit and painting them etc)


Love these  clever you


----------



## Jaf

I don't know what to do. It's really difficult when the cat is feral-born. Geoffrey had his mouth/ teeth checked last year when I had him neutered, the vet said his mouth is a bit deformed but nothing to be done. He does seem to eat ok despite it. Now that he's started coming in it will be possible to de-worm/ flea him and hopefully feed him up. He's getting friendlier day by day but that's not necessary a good sign. Geoffrey was very ill after his neutering op so I'd be worried about him having a sedative, but I think he'd need one for blood tests. I don't know how old he is, it could FeLV if he's young, but now he _looks _old.


----------



## Cully

@Jaf 
Poor Geoffrey. I do hope he will eat more now he's coming in, he looks very much in need of some TLC poor boy.
Don't know if it would do any good but are you able to get hold of any 'special' food to build him up? Can the vet suggest anything. Sorry to be so vague.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Geoffrey  I hope he stays with you a while and manages to build his strength up @Jaf


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

When you really don't want to share your bed, but fall asleep anyway


----------



## ChaosCat

Definitely the sort of weather to roll up as tightly as possible.


----------



## ChaosCat

And another one


----------



## Charity

While you were sleeping..loved that film


----------



## Jaf

Geri is determined to sit on me. I'm too unsettled to give her a proper lap.

Geoffrey has discovered Sheba mousse!


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> While you were sleeping..loved that film
> 
> View attachment 418607


Aww cuddle bugs.
I loved that film too.


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 418626


Hello darling Little H :Kiss


----------



## Sheltie2021

Cuddles with daddy


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Geri is determined to sit on me. I'm too unsettled to give her a proper lap.
> 
> Geoffrey has discovered Sheba mousse!
> 
> View attachment 418622


Sheba mousse it is then Geoffrey. Enjoy


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Kenco's little face :Hilarious

Tetley has zero sense of personal space


----------



## Britt




----------



## SbanR

It's playtime


----------



## ChaosCat

My beautiful girl knows how to pose


----------



## Charity

Sunday morning lie in for Bunty. Toppy's out Matilda watching, hope he's not turning into a stalker :Jawdrop


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Sunday morning lie in for Bunty. Toppy's out Matilda watching, hope he's not turning into a stalker :Jawdrop
> 
> View attachment 418746


At least he's no longer a Peeping Tom


----------



## Tawny75

We are doing lots of moving stuff and sorting out today. Sev has disappeared upstairs and Lily has commandeered this basket and my fleece for a nap!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well whilst I vacuumed the cats took refuse under the dining room table...

(Poor quality photos, poor light and taken with IPad, but this is the closest they've ever sat together!)










Hannah


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> Well whilst I vacuumed the cats took refuse under the dining room table...
> 
> (Poor quality photos, poor light and taken with IPad, but this is the closest they've ever sat together!)
> 
> View attachment 418791
> 
> 
> Hannah


Safety in numbers don't they say? Lovely to see them together


----------



## ChaosCat

Such a very rainy afternoon, Annie decided to save energy.


----------



## huckybuck

Willow_Warren said:


> Well whilst I vacuumed the cats took refuse under the dining room table...
> 
> (Poor quality photos, poor light and taken with IPad, but this is the closest they've ever sat together!)
> 
> View attachment 418791
> 
> 
> Hannah


Fab photo - Lola looks very relaxed (even with the vac) and Andre is turning to her for comfort - really promising.


----------



## urbantigers

Mosi has a very stressful life  Fortunately he knows how to de-stress.


----------



## Psygon

Most cats might get a bit interested in what's on TV... Especially if it's birds or wildlife or something. But Darcy gets interested when it's DIY and powertools. She's an odd cat


----------



## ChaosCat

I swear we have multiple beds available!


----------



## Alastairsowner

Alastair taking a snooze!


----------



## Charity

Alastairsowner said:


> Alastair taking a snooze!


He looks very relaxed


----------



## Emmasian

Nevermind this "I need a lie in" malarkey, Malingering Mummy, WHERE'S OUR BREKKY??


----------



## Jaf

I've been going through photos trying to find something. Calm, peace, sense? I don't know. It's not working anyway. I keep seeing all the cats I've lost. Ketchup, Billie, Matty, Jaffa, Smokey, Jess, Eva, Ziggy, Pepper, Steve, Salt, Bruce. And now Geoffrey. I love you darlings.

I hope you'll forgive a 4 year old photo? It's to remind me why I put myself through this. This is 8 kittens, now 4 years old. Their mums, Slinky and Zero brought them to the house when they were tiny. Frank, Patch, Woody, Mash, Bisto, Smokey, Sausage and Blanca. All but Smokey survived and are thriving.


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

I've been on night shifts this weekend, the kittens are catching up on their cuddles now, both asleep on my lap, I love them <3


----------



## Alastairsowner

Alastair and his catnip mouse last night.


----------



## ewelsh

Jaf said:


> I've been going through photos trying to find something. Calm, peace, sense? I don't know. It's not working anyway. I keep seeing all the cats I've lost. Ketchup, Billie, Matty, Jaffa, Smokey, Jess, Eva, Ziggy, Pepper, Steve, Salt, Bruce. And now Geoffrey. I love you darlings.
> 
> I hope you'll forgive a 4 year old photo? It's to remind me why I put myself through this. This is 8 kittens, now 4 years old. Their mums, Slinky and Zero brought them to the house when they were tiny. Frank, Patch, Woody, Mash, Bisto, Smokey, Sausage and Blanca. All but Smokey survived and are thriving.
> 
> View attachment 418893


Oh @Jaf I really feel for you, the loss of your little ones is so hard to bare. Try and think of all the love and good you have done!

For you xx


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> I've been going through photos trying to find something. Calm, peace, sense? I don't know. It's not working anyway. I keep seeing all the cats I've lost. Ketchup, Billie, Matty, Jaffa, Smokey, Jess, Eva, Ziggy, Pepper, Steve, Salt, Bruce. And now Geoffrey. I love you darlings.
> 
> I hope you'll forgive a 4 year old photo? It's to remind me why I put myself through this. This is 8 kittens, now 4 years old. Their mums, Slinky and Zero brought them to the house when they were tiny. Frank, Patch, Woody, Mash, Bisto, Smokey, Sausage and Blanca. All but Smokey survived and are thriving.
> 
> View attachment 418893


Just remind yourself that what you do is a huge inspiration to many other people. Every time we read your posts it makes us want to do our bit too, no matter how little or big it is, it all counts. 
Here's a hug to say thanks for all you do.


----------



## ChaosCat

I'm sitting here. Push me off at your own risk!










...actually Annie wouldn't ever hurt a human of her family, not even when struggling to escape medication, she simply looks grim at times without being so...


----------



## ewelsh

Libby is very sneaky


----------



## Psygon

It's claw trim Tuesday. CK is in my jumper getting head rubs and having his claws clipped.

He seems to be loving it


----------



## Britt




----------



## LJC675

Jaf said:


> Geri is determined to sit on me. I'm too unsettled to give her a proper lap.
> 
> Geoffrey has discovered Sheba mousse!
> 
> View attachment 418622


I initially read that as Sheba Mouse!! I thought, well there's a cat food co being daring


----------



## LJC675

Britt said:


> View attachment 419039


AW, look at his smiley face.


----------



## Sheltie2021

not a great pic but Freya the flying ninja cat having a play with sleeping pumpkin


----------



## LJC675

Crystalsangel said:


> not a great pic but Freya the flying ninja cat having a play with sleeping pumpkin
> View attachment 419043


Excellent action shot


----------



## Charity

Playtime for Toppy


----------



## Charity

Bunty has a wash before tea


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is cuddling more as the weather gets colder, less outside time.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Annie is cuddling more as the weather gets colder, less outside time.
> 
> View attachment 419058


You're wearing socks with toes?!
Is it more comfortable, a better fit?


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> You're wearing socks with toes?!
> Is it more comfortable, a better fit?


I like them, more space to move.


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> I like them, more space to move.


Someone somewhere is now adjusting their list of gifts to buy to add 'toe socks' :Hilarious:Hilarious

My partner wears toe socks - I tried them but found it took me too long getting ready in the mornings! :-D


----------



## LeArthur

I've got a new phone so obviously the first thing I had to do was take photos of Arthur :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Bunty has a wash before tea
> 
> View attachment 419057


Well, our standard pre-tea call is, "Have a wee and wash your hands"


----------



## SbanR

Early morning fun






















Spot Jessie


----------



## ewelsh

lea247 said:


> I've got a new phone so obviously the first thing I had to do was take photos of Arthur :Cat
> 
> View attachment 419076
> 
> 
> View attachment 419077


Arthur did you know your moving, oh and your having a whole conservatory just for you


----------



## Tawny75

Lily just loves this basket, I was going to get rid of it but it would appear that I can't.... It has an old fleece jumper of mine it and she has claimed it as her own.


----------



## immum

Indie cuddling up with Jeff, daughters giraffe.


----------



## Britt

Enjoying the morning sun


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, my tummy and around my heart is all nudie! How long will it be before it comes back? It's nearly winter you know..."


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Arthur did you know your moving, oh and your having a whole conservatory just for you












Who? Me?!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, my tummy and around my heart is all nudie! How long will it be before it comes back? It's nearly winter you know..."
> 
> View attachment 419137


Don't worry Oscar it will grow back long before winter and you'll look as stunning as before


----------



## ewelsh

lea247 said:


> View attachment 419149
> 
> 
> Who? Me?!




Yes you handsome boy! A new house all for you


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, my tummy and around my heart is all nudie! How long will it be before it comes back? It's nearly winter you know..."
> 
> View attachment 419137


Oscar, Human mummy has a sewing machine. Ask her for a natty vest to keep you warm


----------



## immum

Thirsty, Indie?
(It is only water in the glass!)


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> View attachment 419149
> 
> 
> Who? Me?!


Aww Arthur you are so gorgeous :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, my tummy and around my heart is all nudie! How long will it be before it comes back? It's nearly winter you know..."
> 
> View attachment 419137


You're still so very handsome darling Oscar. It won't be long before your fur grows back :Kiss


----------



## Britt

The King


----------



## ChaosCat

Autumn brings back the lap cat in Annie- can't say that I am angry about that.


----------



## Charity

I'm not happy, my bed ….is occupied! 










Have had this bed for about four years now and it's always been Bunty's, she sleeps in it every evening on our bed. Toppy has never once slept in it...….until today!


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> I'm not happy, my bed ….is occupied!
> 
> View attachment 419255
> 
> 
> Have had this bed for about four years now and it's always been Bunty's, she sleeps in it every evening on our bed. Toppy has never once slept in it...….until today!
> 
> View attachment 419256


Bunty dear, you do look grumpy! What business has Toppy to occupy YOUR bed?


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Bunty darling big hugs ((()))

Toppy trotter what are you like :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

No weekend shopping today, I'm afraid. The bag is required.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre having a post breakfast Saturday morning snooze on my lap (I have a blanket in my lap).

"On mummy... will I ever grow into my ears"









H x


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

"Oh hi mum, thanks for the new tree"


----------



## ChaosCat

Tetley&Kenco said:


> "Oh hi mum, thanks for the new tree"
> 
> View attachment 419330


Aren't you lucky boys?
The tree is fab wouldn't ever want any other.


----------



## Charity

Hooray, hooray! Got my bed back today


----------



## Emmasian

Tetley&Kenco said:


> "Oh hi mum, thanks for the new tree"
> 
> View attachment 419330


That's a fab tree. Does it stay up by itself or does it need a wall bracket? Thinking my guys would love it. Their big joint Xmas present is supposed to be a Sureflap Pet Door though. Hmm:Greedy


----------



## ChaosCat

Emmasian said:


> That's a fab tree. Does it stay up by itself or does it need a wall bracket? Thinking my guys would love it. Their big joint Xmas present is supposed to be a Sureflap Pet Door though. Hmm:Greedy


It needs to be attached to the wall. I first left it standing by itself, but as the girls got bigger and jumped at it with more power it became too wobbly for safety.


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Emmasian said:


> That's a fab tree. Does it stay up by itself or does it need a wall bracket? Thinking my guys would love it. Their big joint Xmas present is supposed to be a Sureflap Pet Door though. Hmm:Greedy


It technically can stand by itself, but I do not think it would be safe to leave it like that so should be attached to the wall. I have put it horizontal when I'm not in the room so no horrible accidents can happen, the kittens love it as an assault course. It'll be vertical after I go buy a drill today!


----------



## Jesthar

Today Charlie-girl is having an "I'll put up with any indignity in the pursuit of warm, snuggly lap cuddles" kind of day


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> No weekend shopping today, I'm afraid. The bag is required.
> 
> View attachment 419311


 Reminds me of this earlier one.......


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Hooray, hooray! Got my bed back today
> 
> View attachment 419355


So glad you got your Bed back Bunty but what have you done with Toppy??!


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Hooray, hooray! Got my bed back today
> 
> View attachment 419355


Yeay good girl Bunty, that colour suits you much more than Toppy


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Tetley&Kenco said:


> It technically can stand by itself, but I do not think it would be safe to leave it like that so should be attached to the wall. I have put it horizontal when I'm not in the room so no horrible accidents can happen, the kittens love it as an assault course. It'll be vertical after I go buy a drill today!
> 
> View attachment 419356


Just seen this, hope no one got hurt :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Veronica Chapman said:


> Just seen this, hope no one got hurt :Shamefullyembarrased


I have just secured it to the wall, first time ever drilling, I did not enjoy it, I will get someone experienced in drilling to do it next time :Hilarious

no one was hurt, I am all sweaty though


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Well done, fab tree. Wish we have one now that we have a new edition to our family.
Meet














Kato, 9 years and two months female. She is not a Benji replacement, just giving a girl a quieter home. She has been bullying another cat in her old household. She is Bengal mixed with Tortoise Tabby.


----------



## ChaosCat

Veronica Chapman said:


> Well done, fab tree. Wish we have one now that we have a new edition to our family.
> Meet
> View attachment 419383
> View attachment 419384
> Kato, 9 years and two months female. She is not a Benji replacement, just giving a girl a quieter home. She has been bullying another cat in her old household. She is Bengal mixed with Tortoise Tabby.


She is very beautiful!
Kind of you to help there.


----------



## Sheltie2021

Tetley&Kenco said:


> "Oh hi mum, thanks for the new tree"
> 
> View attachment 419330


What trees that?


----------



## Sheltie2021

Think the tree needs a bigger top bed lol
4 weeks with baby Freya her colours are changing so much 
And of corse my big boy pumpkin such a great cat


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Crystalsangel said:


> Think the tree needs a bigger top bed lol
> 4 weeks with baby Freya her colours are changing so much
> And of corse my big boy pumpkin such a great cat
> View attachment 419391


https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/scratching_posts/408384?ref=reorder

Look at them! Looks like they've built up a good relationship! What's Pumpkin's opinion of Freya?


----------



## Sheltie2021

Tetley&Kenco said:


> https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/scratching_posts/408384?ref=reorder
> 
> Look at them! Looks like they've built up a good relationship! What's Pumpkin's opinion of Freya?


Thank you
He was playing with her this morning I could hear them but everytime I went to look and get pics he'd just sit there staring at me
He's happy with her when she's calm and will lay with/near but not keen when has her crazy kitten time


----------



## LeArthur

I know it's not technically a photo, but it's not a video! My phone has a motion capture feature for the camera and it caught Arthur yawning 










Apparently there wasn't enough movement when I pressed to take a photo for this shot :Hilarious


----------



## Arny

Just aww


----------



## ChaosCat

lea247 said:


> I know it's not technically a photo, but it's not a video! My phone has a motion capture feature for the camera and it caught Arthur yawning
> 
> View attachment 419408
> 
> 
> Apparently there wasn't enough movement when I pressed to take a photo for this shot :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 419409


Both are hilarious! Does Arthur know you show him around in these moments?


----------



## LJC675

Charity said:


> I'm not happy, my bed ….is occupied!
> 
> View attachment 419255
> 
> 
> Have had this bed for about four years now and it's always been Bunty's, she sleeps in it every evening on our bed. Toppy has never once slept in it...….until today!
> 
> View attachment 419256


Oh Bunty, your little grumpy face!


----------



## LJC675

Charity said:


> Hooray, hooray! Got my bed back today
> 
> View attachment 419355


He, he, he, she looks so much happier now


----------



## ChaosCat

It's lovely weather but Annie pays me a friendly visit.


----------



## ewelsh

lea247 said:


> I know it's not technically a photo, but it's not a video! My phone has a motion capture feature for the camera and it caught Arthur yawning
> 
> View attachment 419408
> 
> 
> Apparently there wasn't enough movement when I pressed to take a photo for this shot :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 419409


Oh Arthur 

the only reason I want one those phones is for photos of my girls :Hilarious they are good aren't they.


----------



## Willow_Warren

He was on loaf position before o moved closer for the photo! (He's sat himself on my spare felt from a project I just started)









(my ironing board cover is so old)

H x


----------



## LeArthur

ChaosCat said:


> Both are hilarious! Does Arthur know you show him around in these moments?


I wish I could say yes


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Willow_Warren said:


> He was on loaf position before o moved closer for the photo! (He's sat himself on my spare felt from a project I just started)
> 
> View attachment 419423
> 
> (my ironing board cover is so old)
> 
> H x


I think I had that ironing board from Argos...then one Christmas I was *such* a lucky girl and got a new Brabantia one. Ahem. Husband was made to eat extra sprouts as penance


----------



## Sheltie2021

Relaxed kitty


----------



## Charity

Oh dear, the bed argument again


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Oh dear, the bed argument again
> 
> View attachment 419630


I feel like Toppy's saying something like "There there. If I keep this up the humans will buy us a new bed!"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Bunty, you look totally disgruntled, you poor girl. Toppy, much as I like your placatory paw, I don't think it's doing the trick


----------



## LeArthur

@Psygon I think Arthur is a wannabe Super Tonk!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Oh dear, the bed argument again
> 
> View attachment 419630


Bunty dear just flop down on top of that interoperable squash him


----------



## Tawny75

I need to take pictures of my cats in other places than on my current crochet project!


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think I had that ironing board from Argos...then one Christmas I was *such* a lucky girl and got a new Brabantia one. Ahem. Husband was made to eat extra sprouts as penance


I'm sorry but :Hilarious:Hilarious 
Why do men think women would want these type of things as gifts?? 
I knew there was another reason why I'm staying single :Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Oh dear, the bed argument again
> 
> View attachment 419630


Oh dear Bunty, Toppy you little monkey x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ebonycat said:


> I'm sorry but :Hilarious:Hilarious
> Why do men think women would want these type of things as gifts??
> I knew there was another reason why I'm staying single :Hilarious


Heh, I don't know. I think he just knew I needed a new one and we don't buy much for Christmas usually, so thought he was being useful. Two birds, one stone and all that...


----------



## Charity

Was hoping to have a shower just now but the bathroom was otherwise occupied. Have it later


----------



## ewelsh

Toppy what has got into you lately hogging the areas others want to go!



You do know your cruising for a bruising


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Cato our new girl knows how to attract attention also. When her mum told us some is her quirks, we were not entirely convinced but see for yourself :Bear
We think a cat fountai














n might help???


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Sorry folks uploaded a wrong second file ☹ . Veronica :Muted


----------



## SbanR

Veronica Chapman said:


> Cato our new girl knows how to attract attention also. When her mum told us some is her quirks, we were not entirely convinced but see for yourself :Bear
> We think a cat fountai
> View attachment 419658
> View attachment 419658
> n might help???


Beautiful colour and markings


----------



## ewelsh

Veronica Chapman said:


> Cato our new girl knows how to attract attention also. When her mum told us some is her quirks, we were not entirely convinced but see for yourself :Bear
> We think a cat fountai
> View attachment 419658
> View attachment 419658
> n might help???


Clever girl


----------



## Britt

The Sphinx


----------



## Psygon

Bought a pumpkin, did a tonk test photo


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Bought a pumpkin, did a tonk test photo
> 
> View attachment 419687


Orange really suits your colour scheme perfectly as a contrast. But I still wonder how you manage to collect them for a shoot all the time. You MUST use some sort of glue.


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> Orange really suits your colour scheme perfectly as a contrast. But I still wonder how you manage to collect them for a shoot all the time. You MUST use some sort of glue.


I am just the tonk whisperer :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Not sure what I've done?????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, it's a bit toastie in front of the fire...so I shall just move around the corner. What do you mean I've never laid here in my life? A boy can go wherever he wants to, you know...don't you know I've been really poorly so you need to let me do whatever I want to...even if it means going outside in the dark. What? Not on my Nelly? Hmm..."


----------



## Citruspips

Oh little H that’s a grumpy face lol x


----------



## Citruspips

.... but at least your mummy has baskets you fit in


----------



## huckybuck

Citruspips said:


> .... but at least your mummy has baskets you fit in
> View attachment 419702


Oh Jango come to Aunty HB - she's got much bigger cat baskets!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Jango! "If I fits, I sits" eh?


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 419691
> 
> 
> Not sure what I've done?????


Not left baskets lying around before??


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie has just has just had his Broadline treatment this morning and fair do's to the little fella he takes it like man and never over-reacts. It's Jasper's turn later but I'm sure he won't be so understanding as he is not at all keen on being treated.

Having said that, Ollie was looking at me a rather sternly when I took this pic a few minutes after the act!









Swapped pics.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Citruspips said:


> .... but at least your mummy has baskets you fit in
> View attachment 419702


I'm sorry but i just love it


----------



## immum

Oh Milo, you're so soppy!


----------



## Tawny75

jasperthecat said:


> Ollie has just has just had his Broadline treatment this morning and fair do's to the little fella he takes it like man and never over-reacts. It's Jasper's turn later but I'm sure he won't be so understanding as he is not at all keen on being treated.
> 
> Having said that, Ollie was looking at me a rather sternly when I took this pic a few minutes after the act!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swapped pics.


Lily takes hers with no problems aat all. Severus acts like he has been shot!


----------



## jasperthecat

Tawny75 said:


> Lily takes hers with no problems aat all. Severus acts like he has been shot!


Exactly the same...Jasper doesn't like medicines of any description. 
The only problem is that my OH applied the Broadline to Ollie this time but she didn't quite get it central and high enough up his neck and I've noticed he's been able to reach and lick it! Not good! I've been keeping an eye on him and he seems ok and is playing normally but I'm definitely doing the treatment application the next time!


----------



## SbanR

jasperthecat said:


> Exactly the same...Jasper doesn't like medicines of any description.
> The only problem is that my OH applied the Broadline to Ollie this time but she didn't quite get it central and high enough up his neck and I've noticed he's been able to reach and lick it! Not good! I've been keeping an eye on him and he seems ok and is playing normally but I'm definitely doing the treatment application the next time!


A cunning move on her part?


----------



## jasperthecat

SbanR said:


> A cunning move on her part?


I suspect you could be right! No doubt Jasper will blame me for putting that awful stuff on him


----------



## TriTri

Tetley&Kenco said:


> I've been on night shifts this weekend, the kittens are catching up on their cuddles now, both asleep on my lap, I love them <3
> 
> View attachment 418899


Looks like the feeling is mutual


----------



## huckybuck

This one fits ok!!!


----------



## Charity

I bought this tunnel last year but no-one was very interested in it at the time so away it went in the toy box. Decided to get it out this morning and give it another go or it was going in the cat jumble. Think we'll have to keep it now.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> I bought this tunnel last year but no-one was very interested in it at the time so away it went in the toy box. Decided to get it out this morning and give it another go or it was going in the cat jumble. Think we'll have to keep it now.
> 
> View attachment 419737
> 
> 
> View attachment 419738
> 
> 
> View attachment 419739
> 
> 
> View attachment 419740
> 
> 
> View attachment 419741
> 
> 
> View attachment 419742


:Hilarious:Hilarious Brilliant

I hope Purdey doesn't try and get in too :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

@Charity ,:Hilarious bet you're glad you kept it now. They'll have great fun with it now the rain will keep them indoors:Happy


----------



## TriTri

The sun came out briefly, for Max to enjoy, just a moment before a wasp buzzed Max off the table...


----------



## Willow_Warren

@TriTri that last photo is lovely... Max has a "pure bliss" look about


----------



## ewelsh

A biscuit loaf for @Mrs Funkin










I think I need to turn the heating on!


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie loves tummy rubs.


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> This one fits ok!!!
> 
> View attachment 419733


Aww Huck you're too adorable in your basket :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I bought this tunnel last year but no-one was very interested in it at the time so away it went in the toy box. Decided to get it out this morning and give it another go or it was going in the cat jumble. Think we'll have to keep it now.
> 
> View attachment 419737
> 
> 
> View attachment 419738
> 
> 
> View attachment 419739
> 
> 
> View attachment 419740
> 
> 
> View attachment 419741
> 
> 
> View attachment 419742


There's nothing cuter than Toppy's bottom disappearing into that tunnel :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious Brilliant
> 
> I hope Purdey doesn't try and get in too :Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious ^^This I would love to see :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> The sun came out briefly, for Max to enjoy, just a moment before a wasp buzzed Max off the table...
> View attachment 419752
> View attachment 419753
> View attachment 419754


Oh my Max you are a handsome black panther :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> A biscuit loaf for @Mrs Funkin
> 
> View attachment 419755
> 
> 
> I think I need to turn the heating on!
> View attachment 419756


Oh Libby you're so adorable :Kiss


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious ^^This I would love to see :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I wouldn't! :Jawdrop

Gorgeous photos of Max @TriTri


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Annie loves tummy rubs.
> 
> View attachment 419758
> View attachment 419759


Lovely Annie :Kiss


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
I can't see the pics here but did see them on Instagram


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> @ChaosCat
> I can't see the pics here but did see them on Instagram


Oh- you can't see them? 
They show to me... But yes, they are the same ones.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Libby, you are just delicious  @ewelsh thank you, what a beeeeyyeewwwwtiful little loaf you have there.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat, Ok now they are showing, it was just a jpeg before I couldn't open


----------



## Charity

I found a box...….yaaaay!


----------



## Cully

Woke in a panic this morning as I couldn't find my glasses........








Please excuse scattered litter, needs vacuuming.
I picked my new specs up last week and treated myself to a snazzy cord so I don't lose them.


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Woke in a panic this morning as I couldn't find my glasses........
> View attachment 419764
> 
> Please excuse scattered litter, needs vacuuming.
> I picked my new specs up last week and treated myself to a snazzy cord so I don't lose them.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

TriTri said:


> Looks like the feeling is mutual


Every single day when I get home from work they eat their dinner, and then both climb on my lap. They are ridiculous, I was not expecting either of them to be lapcats but they adore my lap!

This was today


----------



## Charity

Tetley&Kenco said:


> Every single day when I get home from work they eat their dinner, and then both climb on my lap. They are ridiculous, I was not expecting either of them to be lapcats but they adore my lap!
> 
> This was today
> 
> View attachment 419771


It's lovely, until you want to get up


----------



## lullabydream

Charity said:


> It's lovely, until you want to get up


All cat and dog owners have to have a bladder of steel to survive this problem!


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Charity said:


> It's lovely, until you want to get up





lullabydream said:


> All cat and dog owners have to have a bladder of steel to survive this problem!


It's ok, I have a good trick to get them off of me when I need to get up... this was this morning in bed... Tetley responded very fast...


----------



## Charity

You are a tease @Tetley&Kenco


----------



## ewelsh

Tetley&Kenco said:


> Every single day when I get home from work they eat their dinner, and then both climb on my lap. They are ridiculous, I was not expecting either of them to be lapcats but they adore my lap!
> 
> This was today
> 
> View attachment 419771


I love Kenco's little face in this photo


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Charity said:


> You are a tease @Tetley&Kenco


Not a tease, because I did give them food :Hilarious

They're so greedy!



ewelsh said:


> I love Kenco's little face in this photo


He always stares at my phone, he talks it as a personal insult when I have my phone out when I should be cuddling him!


----------



## TriTri

Willow_Warren said:


> @TriTri that last photo is lovely... Max has a "pure bliss" look about


Thank you @Willow_Warren & @ebonycat & @Charity :Cat


----------



## TriTri

Tetley&Kenco said:


> Every single day when I get home from work they eat their dinner, and then both climb on my lap. They are ridiculous, I was not expecting either of them to be lapcats but they adore my lap!
> 
> This was today
> 
> View attachment 419771


Aww the little treasures ❤❤


----------



## lullabydream

@Tetley&Kenco the word treat or cheese works occasionally in my household... However if I said it every time to the dogs when I needed to get up after they had climbed on my lap or pinched my space.. They would be round barrels on legs.

Although I swear my lurcher pinches my seat in the evening to get a treat. She's to big for my knee refuses to move, but the other dogs run to the kitchen where the treats are as soon as I ask her to move.. Then she moves as soon as wander to the kitchen.

Love the video though Tetley looks so comfy


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

lullabydream said:


> @Tetley&Kenco the word treat or cheese works occasionally in my household... However if I said it every time to the dogs when I needed to get up after they had climbed on my lap or pinched my space.. They would be round barrels on legs.
> 
> Although I swear my lurcher pinches my seat in the evening to get a treat. She's to big for my knee refuses to move, but the other dogs run to the kitchen where the treats are as soon as I ask her to move.. Then she moves as soon as wander to the kitchen.
> 
> Love the video though Tetley looks so comfy


Oh I dread when they're adults and I need to get the off of me or in to a certain room because I can't just give them treats whenever then! Currently they're kittens so they can eat whenever they ask or whenever I use it as bribery :Hilarious


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

The handsomeness in this photo is overwhelming <3


----------



## ChaosCat

You landed a hit with the tree, apparently, the gorgeous pair use it well.


----------



## raysmyheart

A nice afternoon nap.







Speedy. This little Cat "hideaway" wasn't looked at for the longest time. Now that there is a chill in the air . . .


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

ChaosCat said:


> You landed a hit with the tree, apparently, the gorgeous pair use it well.


It's great for posing on!


----------



## Matrod




----------



## oliviarussian

Matrod said:


> View attachment 419883


Look at that gorgeous Floof!!!!


----------



## SbanR

Matrod said:


> View attachment 419883


The expression on her face!:Hilarious


----------



## Matrod

SbanR said:


> The expression on her face!:Hilarious


She is very funny :Hilarious she was playing & turned into super crazy kitty


----------



## Charity

Love her expression


----------



## huckybuck

Aww she’s on the bed!! She’s home!!!


----------



## Matrod

He's so much more relaxed today










They said he hid nearly all the time at the rescue centre  so it's nice to know he feels more comfortable here. He has a nearly bald tail & I've caught him nibbling it a few times so he's clearly been stressed.


----------



## Britt

Dyson aka Woody bit me hard yesterday when his owner and I were battling to put him in the carrier


----------



## huckybuck

Matrod said:


> He's so much more relaxed today
> 
> View attachment 419908
> 
> 
> They said he hid nearly all the time at the rescue centre  so it's nice to know he feels more comfortable here. He has a nearly bald tail & I've caught him nibbling it a few times so he's clearly been stressed.


I wonder if popping him on xylene for a bit would help stop him nibbling. Or the spot on calm might help. Assuming he's been flee'd etc.

He looks very comfortable so that's lovely - he obv feels warm and safe and well fed. Have they been to the loo yet?


----------



## huckybuck

Britt said:


> Dyson aka Woody bit me hard yesterday when his owner and I were battling to put him in the carrier
> 
> View attachment 419909





Britt said:


> Dyson aka Woody bit me hard yesterday when his owner and I were battling to put him in the carrier
> 
> View attachment 419909


Ooh Britt I hope you went to the docs with that.


----------



## ChaosCat

Britt said:


> Dyson aka Woody bit me hard yesterday when his owner and I were battling to put him in the carrier
> 
> View attachment 419909


Ouch, that looks sore! Hope it will get better soon


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey @Britt I hope you've got some ABs and I hope it gets better quickly.


----------



## Matrod

huckybuck said:


> I wonder if popping him on xylene for a bit would help stop him nibbling. Or the spot on calm might help. Assuming he's been flee'd etc.
> 
> He looks very comfortable so that's lovely - he obv feels warm and safe and well fed. Have they been to the loo yet?


I was going to get some if he doesn't settle, I'd love to see his tail in it's full glory. They were both flee'd & wormed before they came to me. They've both been to the toilet, he went the first night in front of me!

I'm in bed watching tv now with one curled up either side of me fast asleep, it's been a while since I've been wedged!!


----------



## Matrod

Britt said:


> Dyson aka Woody bit me hard yesterday when his owner and I were battling to put him in the carrier
> 
> View attachment 419909


Oh Britt, you poor thing! I hope you've had that looked at.


----------



## huckybuck

Matrod said:


> I was going to get some if he doesn't settle, I'd love to see his tail in it's full glory. They were both flee'd & wormed before they came to me. They've both been to the toilet, he went the first night in front of me!
> 
> I'm in bed watching tv now with one curled up either side of me fast asleep, it's been a while since I've been wedged!!


Aww that is heart warming I am so pleased. Well they have def made themselves at home and know who their family is now. I bet they are 2 very happy cats - are they purring?


----------



## Emmasian

Matrod said:


> He's so much more relaxed today
> 
> View attachment 419908
> 
> 
> They said he hid nearly all the time at the rescue centre  so it's nice to know he feels more comfortable here. He has a nearly bald tail & I've caught him nibbling it a few times so he's clearly been stressed.


That's a beautiful photo of one relaxed pussycat. Breaks my heart to think of him hiding at the rescue, he must have been so afraid. I am SO glad he's found you, and I'm sure with time and stability he will leave his tail alone.


----------



## Matrod

huckybuck said:


> Aww that is heart warming I am so pleased. Well they have def made themselves at home and know who their family is now. I bet they are 2 very happy cats - are they purring?


Yep, both purring lots, I do think it's stress purring at times though. He purrs loudly when we're playing which is lovely :Happy.

Neither of them speak much, she chirps & birps when charging about but that's it, maybe that will change over time.


----------



## huckybuck

I think the chatting will come over time once they start to think of you as Mum. Keep chatting to them lots and I bet in a few days you get some chat back. 

oh I think if he’s purring when playing that’s great - and just the fact he is playing - he feels safe enough to do that - I reckon the purring might not be stress related but genuinely feeling happy - they are in a warm safe home with toys and lovely food - so different from the rescue - I bet they are very happy indeed.


----------



## Willow_Warren

So Andre has been running around for about hour and a half, turn around to this cute face on the back of the sofa









(Yep he's still got big ears)

Hannah


----------



## Emmasian

I love his ears! I want to kiss them! :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is posing again


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Willow_Warren said:


> So Andre has been running around for about hour and a half, turn around to this cute face on the back of the sofa
> 
> View attachment 419938
> 
> (Yep he's still got big ears)
> 
> Hannah


He might grow into them, Barney hasn't! How old is Andre?


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Willow_Warren

BarneyBobCat said:


> He might grow into them, Barney hasn't! How old is Andre?


Andre is 5 and a half months now, so still some growing to do!

Han


----------



## lullabydream

I always admire Annie's glorious whiskers in all the photos you take @ChaosCat

I love Andre's ears @Willow_Warren am probably biased as I own 2 dogs who look like they need to grow into their ears too!


----------



## Britt

Matrod said:


> Oh Britt, you poor thing! I hope you've had that looked at.


My GP prescribed high dosed antibiotics but the swelling hasn't subsided. I spent 3 hours at the ER earlier, they took some blood, ran some tests (it shows an infection/inflammation) but they sent me home with the same antibiotics telling me to check the injury and to go back if things get worse. They told me that I'm probably allergic to cats ....
If you girls know home remedies to reduce the swelling please let me know....


----------



## Tawny75

ChaosCat said:


> Annie is posing again
> 
> View attachment 419940
> 
> 
> View attachment 419941
> 
> 
> View attachment 419942
> 
> 
> View attachment 419943


She is so beautiful x


----------



## huckybuck

Britt said:


> My GP prescribed high dosed antibiotics but the swelling hasn't subsided. I spent 3 hours at the ER earlier, they took some blood, ran some tests (it shows an infection/inflammation) but they sent me home with the same antibiotics telling me to check the injury and to go back if things get worse. They told me that I'm probably allergic to cats ....
> If you girls know home remedies to reduce the swelling please let me know....


I'm really surprised they didn't give you IV ABs but they must think it's ok. I would prob take an anti inflammatory as well. Then ice and elevate. Hope the swelling goes down soon.


----------



## LeArthur

Who knew battenburg loafs could also be stair keepers?!


----------



## Shrike

"Slave has been missing for nearly a year! But tonight he's back"








"Oh I've missed a heated snoozing spot"








"That's it, Slave, just there- it's like you've never been away, purrr, purrrrr, purrrrrr!"


----------



## ChaosCat

Shrike said:


> "Slave has been missing for nearly a year! But tonight he's back"
> View attachment 419986
> 
> "Oh I've missed a heated snoozing spot"
> View attachment 419987
> 
> "That's it, Slave, just there- it's like you've never been away, purrr, purrrrr, purrrrrr!"
> View attachment 419988


Ah Brooke, humans do stray beyond there boundaries sometimes, but they usually find their way home after a while.
Glad for you, that your human is back!


----------



## ChaosCat

Tawny75 said:


> She is so beautiful x


Annie says thank you :Cat


----------



## Britt

Life is back to normal for Pooh who loves me more than ever.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

lea247 said:


> Who knew battenburg loafs could also be stair keepers?!
> 
> View attachment 419982


Oh Arthur! You are multi talented


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> Dyson aka Woody bit me hard yesterday when his owner and I were battling to put him in the carrier
> 
> View attachment 419909


Hope you've had that seen to @Britt ,it looks nasty. Any chance you can get some long length gardening gloves for next time?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie is posing again
> 
> View attachment 419940
> 
> 
> View attachment 419941
> 
> 
> View attachment 419942
> 
> 
> View attachment 419943


Paws crossed huh! What is it you're hoping for Annie?


----------



## huckybuck

Why?


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Charity said:


> I bought this tunnel last year but no-one was very interested in it at the time so away it went in the toy box. Decided to get it out this morning and give it another go or it was going in the cat jumble. Think we'll have to keep it now.
> 
> View attachment 419737
> 
> 
> View attachment 419738
> 
> 
> View attachment 419739
> 
> 
> View attachment 419740
> 
> 
> View attachment 419741
> 
> 
> View attachment 419742


Yes, you definitely have to keep it.:Joyful


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Paws crossed huh! What is it you're hoping for Annie?


For a good night's hunting, maybe 



















Received two gifts


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Britt said:


> Dyson aka Woody bit me hard yesterday when his owner and I were battling to put him in the carrier
> 
> View attachment 419909


That looks terrible and painful, please go for treatment. Vx


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Britt said:


> My GP prescribed high dosed antibiotics but the swelling hasn't subsided. I spent 3 hours at the ER earlier, they took some blood, ran some tests (it shows an infection/inflammation) but they sent me home with the same antibiotics telling me to check the injury and to go back if things get worse. They told me that I'm probably allergic to cats ....
> If you girls know home remedies to reduce the swelling please let me know....


Good morning Britt, wonder if your hand is less swollen and sore with overnight rest and ABs. Sudo cream is very good for nappy rash and swellings. It feels soothing and cool, just spread some on thinly. Hope it works.
Vx


----------



## ChaosCat

Autumn weather has its advantages


----------



## Tawny75

ChaosCat said:


> Autumn weather has its advantages
> 
> View attachment 420020
> 
> 
> View attachment 420021


It certainly does


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> For a good night's hunting, maybe
> 
> View attachment 420017
> 
> 
> View attachment 420018
> 
> 
> Received two gifts


Is she an exterminator or just a chaser? Good you have so many glass containers.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Is she an exterminator or just a chaser? Good you have so many glass containers.


She is a fierce wild predator and loves a good chase. She does eat tiny mice but most I get as living presents.


----------



## Charity

We're having Sunday snoozes, same as Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday snoozes


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> We're having Sunday snoozes, same as Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday snoozes
> 
> View attachment 420038
> 
> View attachment 420039


What about Purdey?


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> What about Purdey?


Yes, she and OH are asleep next to each other...bless . The only one awake is me!


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Update: Bought water fountain on Thursday and set it up. Cato looked at it and walked away.
Until today that is :Singing but still using her paw!


----------



## Charity

I think she's trying to fathom out how it works, I expect she'll get it in a day or two.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> We're having Sunday snoozes, same as Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday snoozes
> 
> View attachment 420038
> 
> View attachment 420039


Oh Bunty it's good to see that you've got your bed today x


----------



## Britt

Veronica Chapman said:


> Good morning Britt, wonder if your hand is less swollen and sore with overnight rest and ABs. Sudo cream is very good for nappy rash and swellings. It feels soothing and cool, just spread some on thinly. Hope it works.
> Vx


Hi V, the palm of my hand is less swollen. I wish I had read your reply sooner, I would have bought Sudo Cream. I have soaked my hand in warm water with Epsom salts earlier. I hope it will help.


----------



## Shrike

I'm not getting much done today as every time I sit down Brooke settles in!


----------



## ChaosCat

Shrike said:


> I'm not getting much done today as every time I sit down Brooke settles in!
> View attachment 420051
> 
> View attachment 420052


Looks like she really missed you! I don't think you really need to do anything more important?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, Slave, you have a lot of making up to do to that beautiful girl  Hope you had a wonderful time @Shrike (and how lovely to be missed so much).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I've been rather enjoying sitting on you in bed the past couple of days. Don't get too used to it, you know I'll stop doing it again soon..."










(Apologies, my iPad and dim lighting does not make for a great photo...I'm loving that he's with me though, it's like he doesn't realise what he's doing if there's duvet between us)


----------



## Emmasian

He might not stop you know, it might be his new thing. Raffsi never used to cuddle me in bed, but now I wake up pinioned with him draped across me a lot. I have to apologise as I gently lift his protesting form before my bladder actually busts!


----------



## Tawny75

Most of my pictures of Sev and Lily tend to be taken on the crochet project I am working on at the moment. I have literally just finished this one for Mr T's Mum.


----------



## Shrike

Still keeping her slave pinned down!








Even when I'm eating Peruvian chocolate!


----------



## Charity

Tawny75 said:


> Most of my pictures of Sev and Lily tend to be taken on the crochet project I am working on at the moment. I have literally just finished this one for Mr T's Mum.
> 
> View attachment 420074
> View attachment 420077
> View attachment 420078


That's lovely @Tawny75, wish I could do crochet, must put it on my things to learn



Shrike said:


> Still keeping her slave pinned down!
> View attachment 420076
> 
> Even when I'm eating Peruvian chocolate!
> View attachment 420075


Have you been to bed @Shrike?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Famous again.....


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> That's lovely @Tawny75, wish I could do crochet, must put it on my things to learn
> 
> Have you been to bed @Shrike?


Crochet is very very easy, you tube is your friend


----------



## huckybuck

Loving that blanket @Tawny75


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 420094


Aww Little H your belly is just asking for a belly rub :Kiss


----------



## Charity

Everyone needs something (or someone) to rest their tail on.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Everyone needs something (or someone) to rest their tail on.
> 
> View attachment 420096


 Make use of the boy, Bunty, that's what they are there for


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie likes her storage basket cave


----------



## BarneyBobCat

What the heck is that white thing @ChaosCat ?!


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> What the heck is that white thing @ChaosCat ?!


That's her tiny teeny ball she likes to play with.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ChaosCat said:


> That's her tiny teeny ball she likes to play with.


Looks like something Barney would like to throw about. Where did you get it?


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Looks like something Barney would like to throw about. Where did you get it?


In a shop called 'Sandras Tieroase' but they don't ship outside Germany.
It's a great ball for the very active sort of cats and as I have one in store I can send it to Barney if you like. Free, just postage, but as that is £8 you might not find it worthwhile.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ChaosCat said:


> In a shop called 'Sandras Tieroase' but they don't ship outside Germany.
> It's a great ball for the very active sort of cats and as I have one in store I can send it to Barney if you like. Free, just postage, but as that is £8 you might not find it worthwhile.


That would be amazing thanks! So very kind! If you PM me your email I can send money by Paypal?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Being helpful whilst I try to work from home


















H


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Being helpful whilst I try to work from home
> View attachment 420116
> 
> 
> View attachment 420118
> 
> 
> H


That's really kind of Andre!


----------



## Britt

Tawny75 said:


> Most of my pictures of Sev and Lily tend to be taken on the crochet project I am working on at the moment. I have literally just finished this one for Mr T's Mum.
> 
> View attachment 420074
> View attachment 420077
> View attachment 420078


Wow very nice job! I got a blanket from one of our members last Christmas and both Pooh and I love it. Handmade presents are the best. Unfortunately we won't get anything this year since I registered too late


----------



## Charity

When you get your 2020 calendar Britt, make sure the very first thing you put on it in September is a reminder for SS.


----------



## SbanR

My beautiful girl


----------



## Emmasian

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 420094


Aw Little H! Auntie Emma could blow raspberries on that glorious tumtum till the end of time! :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Jessie, you are looking very beautiful indeed


----------



## Britt




----------



## Jaf

Lori doesn't want me or her to get up!


----------



## immum

Indie has officially declared winter....
Stage 1, sunbathing in the conservatory, mmmm lovely and toasty









Stage 2, mmmm, lovely cosy lap, think I'll stay here for hours









Stage 3, humph, slave had to move, but this quite cosy too









Pic of Milo, just so he doesn't feel left out. It was Indie's box, but Milo squeezed in and burst the end open


----------



## Sheltie2021

Weighing Freya is getting easier she now loves the bowl lol she's at 1.7kg at 12 weeks was 950 when we got her


----------



## ChaosCat

This basket was out of favour as a bed for some time, not it's all the rage again.


----------



## Charity

Neighbourhood watching this morning. Toppy hasn't been himself the last couple of days, quiet and not very lively, not purring or playing etc. but he must have heard me saying to OH that if he wasn't improved by Thursday I was taking him to the vets as he's his perky silly self this morning.


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> Neighbourhood watching this morning. Toppy hasn't been himself the last couple of days, quiet and not very lively, not purring or playing etc. but he must have heard me saying to OH that if he wasn't improved by Thursday I was taking him to the vets as he's his perky silly self this morning.
> 
> View attachment 420268


You are such a handsome pair.

Mine were both looking devilish this morning and the flash caught their eyes.


----------



## Charity

Tawny75 said:


> You are such a handsome pair.
> 
> Mine were both looking devilish this morning and the flash caught their eyes.
> 
> View attachment 420269
> View attachment 420270


You are a handsome pair too


----------



## huckybuck

Just been to the hairdressers!!!


----------



## Britt




----------



## ChaosCat

Lovely autumn day


----------



## Paris Pluto

This is my 15 week old Malibu after a long day at the office.


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Tetley thinks he'd make a great cat model


----------



## ChaosCat

Tetley&Kenco said:


> Tetley thinks he'd make a great cat model
> 
> View attachment 420330
> 
> View attachment 420329


And he is right, too.


----------



## huckybuck

Drug fest courtesy of Aunty SBF


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Drug fest courtesy of Aunty SBF
> 
> View attachment 420344
> View attachment 420345


Delle Seyah Kendry approves!


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur was just lying at the top of the stairs, so obviously I took some photos


----------



## Tawny75

He still sleeps curled up in my arm. Lily has chosen the sofa but he sleeps with me.


----------



## Jaf

Jackie practically sat on Choccy to get closest to the fire.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Neighbourhood watching this morning. Toppy hasn't been himself the last couple of days, quiet and not very lively, not purring or playing etc. but he must have heard me saying to OH that if he wasn't improved by Thursday I was taking him to the vets as he's his perky silly self this morning.
> 
> View attachment 420268


Aww I'm glad to hear Toppy's brighter & back to his silly self.
We can't have you ill Toppy :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Britt said:


> View attachment 420302


Aww Pooh you're too adorable.

I love it when they cover their faces with their paws.


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Lovely autumn day
> 
> View attachment 420303
> 
> 
> View attachment 420304


Hello huntress Annie :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Paris Pluto said:


> This is my 15 week old Malibu after a long day at the office.
> View attachment 420311


Gorgeous


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Drug fest courtesy of Aunty SBF
> 
> View attachment 420344
> View attachment 420345


High as kites :Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> Arthur was just lying at the top of the stairs, so obviously I took some photos
> View attachment 420348
> 
> 
> View attachment 420349


Oh Arthur I so want to kiss your little pink nose :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Tawny75 said:


> He still sleeps curled up in my arm. Lily has chosen the sofa but he sleeps with me.
> View attachment 420367


Adorable :Kiss


----------



## Cully

lea247 said:


> Arthur was just lying at the top of the stairs, so obviously I took some photos
> View attachment 420348
> 
> 
> View attachment 420349


:SmuggrinHe doesn't look exactly happy in the 2nd one. Bless!!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Jackie practically sat on Choccy to get closest to the fire.
> 
> View attachment 420368


That reminds me of when I had my KC Cavalier. He would lie in front of the gas fire and after a while would whimper in pain as he got too hot. You could actually see steam rising from his coat, but would he move??
Jackie and Choccy seem to be enjoying sharing the heat.


----------



## Jaf

My old girl, Honey dog, actually singed some fur off! Steam and melted fur. She was very food driven and her food was next to the fire. Stupid of me, I moved the fire obviously after that. Luckily Honey only singed her top fur. 

Ahhh such a nice Honey dog, I remember she would let a cat (usually Mari) eat her dinner. Only a nibble as I’d move the offending cat. Poor Honey would be desperate to get at her dinner.


----------



## Cully

@Jaf , I had 2 ginger cats who joined forces with the 2 dogs to steal food. I used to leave food out on the worktop to defrost. The cats would jump up and claw off any packaging, then knock the food on the floor. The dogs would then bite it in to manageable chunks for them all to share.
Needless to say, once I discovered this (and laughed myself silly) I found a safe place to defrost stuff.:Smuggrin


----------



## Britt

Contemplating his kingdom xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney kicking the crap out of his new toy from the very lovely @ChaosCat ! X


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney kicking the crap out of his new toy from the very lovely @ChaosCat ! X
> View attachment 420452


Very happy that he is having fun with it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow! That was a speedy delivery. Looks like Barney is loving it.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I will eat you!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Hands off!!! I may be done playing but nobody else is using my toy!


----------



## Smuge




----------



## TriTri

Crystalsangel said:


> Weighing Freya is getting easier she now loves the bowl lol she's at 1.7kg at 12 weeks was 950 when we got her
> View attachment 420216


You should weigh them both together. They look so cute together, it doesn't seem right seeing just one without the other ❤


----------



## TriTri

Paris Pluto said:


> This is my 15 week old Malibu after a long day at the office.
> View attachment 420311


You send your beautiful cat out to work in an office?


----------



## ebonycat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney kicking the crap out of his new toy from the very lovely @ChaosCat ! X
> View attachment 420452


:Hilarious:Hilarious He's such a happy boy, crazy but very happy


----------



## ebonycat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Hands off!!! I may be done playing but nobody else is using my toy!
> View attachment 420462


He's so very handsome :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> View attachment 420463
> 
> View attachment 420464
> 
> View attachment 420465


Hello Floofs, oh how I've missed seeing them :Kiss
Hope all's well with you @Smuge & the floofs x


----------



## Jaf

Lori is biting the monster in the bed. Ow that's my foot! Do naughty torties ever calm down?! She's 8 now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Smuge nice to see the Floofs  Hope your house purchase is going smoothly. When you've moved, may we have more pics please?


----------



## Sheltie2021

TriTri said:


> You should weigh them both together. They look so cute together, it doesn't seem right seeing just one without the other ❤


Lol my big boy wouldn't fit but would be funny to try 
I had baby scales for him but they broke a month ago and I keep forgetting to get more 
Last time he was weighed he was 5.4kg she's catching up quick


----------



## Psygon

Darcy being cute


----------



## Charity

Help!! Somebody get me down.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Help!! Somebody get me down.
> 
> View attachment 420480


:Hilarious:Hilarious
Toppy, you're a clown!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Help!! Somebody get me down.
> 
> View attachment 420480


Oh Toppy you've got yourself into a right pickle yet again!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
And naughty mummy is too busy snapping photos instead of rushing to your aid


----------



## lymorelynn

Just a girl and her banana


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Oh Toppy you've got yourself into a right pickle yet again!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> And naughty mummy is too busy snapping photos instead of rushing to your aid


No animals were harmed in the taking of this photo. I just knew you were going to blame me @SbanR . He is always doing this, he was extricated gently from the curtain and is fine.


----------



## SbanR

Glad I didn't disappoint you @Charity 
Wait till the day the curtain gets ripped. Don't blame darling Toppy then:Yawn


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Help!! Somebody get me down.
> 
> View attachment 420480


Oh Toppy, you _are_ in a pickle. What _were_ you trying to do?
And shame on you Charity. What was your first thought, rescue Toppy? No, I'll take a photo!!!:Jawdrop


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, what do you mean I'm not allowed to go near Human Daddy's Ironman trophy and medals? Don't you love that I have so much energy I can jump up there in a single leap? And what do you mean I shouldn't run out of the dining room door to try to chase the birdies on the feeder? You've only given me three pouches of food today so I am *clearly* starving!"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Help!! Somebody get me down.
> 
> View attachment 420480


Oh Lord Toppy, you properly made me chuckle then  What a brilliant photo.


----------



## Joy84

Almost perfect circle


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> Help!! Somebody get me down.
> 
> View attachment 420480


I keep having to come back and have another look a this photo, it's so funny (sorry Toppy).

H x


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> Just a girl and her banana
> View attachment 420489


Is that a big tummy I spy or is she just a bit bloated????


----------



## Psygon

Joy84 said:


> Almost perfect circle
> 
> View attachment 420500


Love, love, love this!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Autumn is my favourite season


----------



## lymorelynn

oliviarussian said:


> Is that a big tummy I spy or is she just a bit bloated????


It is indeed. Kittens due in a couple of weeks :Cat


----------



## oliviarussian

lymorelynn said:


> It is indeed. Kittens due in a couple of weeks :Cat


You can't get anything past me!!!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

oliviarussian said:


> You can't get anything passed me!!!!!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Darcy being cute
> 
> View attachment 420479


Gorgeous Darcy :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Help!! Somebody get me down.
> 
> View attachment 420480


Oh Toppy you silly billy


----------



## ebonycat

oliviarussian said:


> Is that a big tummy I spy or is she just a bit bloated????


I'm glad I'm not the only one that spotted the belly.
This can only mean one thing @lymorelynn baby lambchops baby lambchops :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Autumn is my favourite season
> 
> View attachment 420504
> 
> 
> View attachment 420505
> 
> 
> View attachment 420506


Beautiful Annie :Kiss


----------



## Willow_Warren

lymorelynn said:


> It is indeed. Kittens due in a couple of weeks :Cat


Didn't like to ask, women seem to get a bit sensitive if you ask that question when it turns out they've just had a few too many pies and cream cakes!

Congratulations x

Hannah x


----------



## Psygon

lymorelynn said:


> It is indeed. Kittens due in a couple of weeks :Cat


So exciting :-D


----------



## Jaf

Kitten loaf!


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## LeArthur




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jaf said:


> Kitten loaf!
> 
> View attachment 420524


*squeeeeeeeee* tabby kitten loaf!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nice beans, Arthur.


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nice beans, Arthur.


His grandma said "big feet!". I much prefer your comment


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> *squeeeeeeeee* tabby kitten loaf!


I think he/she looks like a teeny tiny Oscar. Tomorrow I'll get a pic next to one of the other cats to show how wee he/ she is. Just bigger than my hand. I'll weigh him too (I think he's a boy)


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> View attachment 420538


Oh oh oh Arthur's jelly beans :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Psygon

Bit blurry, but synchronised tonks!


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Bit blurry, but synchronised tonks!
> 
> View attachment 420544



They look like ballet cats!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I agree! Quick @Psygon never mind capes, it's tutu time!


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> I agree! Quick @Psygon never mind capes, it's tutu time!


Hahahah! CK might allow that, waffles never would :-D


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Kitten loaf!
> 
> View attachment 420524


More like a little tiger roll, still warm from the oven:Cat


----------



## Sheltie2021

My big boy having cuddles with daddy (who's hiding his face lol)


----------



## ChaosCat

Having a pre-nap wash


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Charity said:


> Help!! Somebody get me down.
> 
> View attachment 420480


What a pickle, ha ha ha so sorry, cannot stop laughing. How did it end?
Vx


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Bit blurry, but synchronised tonks!
> 
> View attachment 420544


:Hilarious:Hilarious Adorable :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Veronica Chapman said:


> What a pickle, ha ha ha so sorry, cannot stop laughing. How did it end?
> Vx


It wasn't as bad as it looked, he usually manages to get himself out of trouble in a couple of seconds or with a little help from OH or me


----------



## Charity

I haven't been able to move for about the last hour or more as Toppy's sleeping on my arm. I can just about move my fingers to use my laptop


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I haven't been able to move for about the last hour or more as Toppy's sleeping on my arm. I can just about move my fingers to use my laptop
> 
> View attachment 420587


Ahh he's so sweet. Soppy Toppy.
He's even smiling :Kiss


----------



## SbanR

Keeping someone happy on a rainy day


----------



## Shrike

"Although it's now a few months since Slave returned to me, I'm still keeping him pinned down as much as possible!"


----------



## Tawny75

When Hooman is ignoring is by constantly putting things in cupboards, there is only one thing to do on a day like this.


----------



## Cully

I spotted Misty hunkered down outside in the cold so called her in. After a dish of chicken and ham she's snug as a bug.


----------



## Britt

BarneyBobCat said:


> I will eat you!
> View attachment 420457


Pooh is hiding


----------



## Britt

Sunbathing on the treadmill


----------



## Psygon

Sunday's are all about loafing around.


----------



## Veronica Chapman

This is a one time shoot. Cato is very unhappy about the new collar :Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Dots is in the house!!


----------



## huckybuck

Someone is a wuss!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

I love chickens 

Sort of mine are looking a little oven ready at the moment as going through a moult!

The chickens definitely rule the garden


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> Someone is a wuss!!
> 
> View attachment 420676


Gosh I wouldn't have thought dot was that big! Or is it a perspective trick??


----------



## Soozi

My scary face!


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> Gosh I wouldn't have thought dot was that big! Or is it a perspective trick??


She is on the large size lol Orpington's are one of the biggest fluffiest breeds - you should see the males!!!!! I had to give Flora Dora (Frank) back when I realised he was a boy as aside from the noise he wouldn't have fit through the pop hole door of his house when fully grown!!!

I do think Little H made himself look a bit smaller being scared though! Oh and forgot - he's had a hair cut this week!!!

Found a pic of a cockerel!!


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Dots is in the house!!
> 
> View attachment 420675


Awww isn't Dotty beautiful! ❤


----------



## huckybuck

Soozi said:


> Awww isn't Dotty beautiful! ❤


That's sweet of you to say but I don't think so lol - out of all the ones I had she's the least attractive to me!!! My favourites were the buff (orange) and the splash (white with blue).


----------



## Veronica Chapman

huckybuck said:


> She is on the large size lol Orpington's are one of the biggest fluffiest breeds - you should see the males!!!!! I had to give Flora Dora (Frank) back when I realised he was a boy as aside from the noise he wouldn't have fit through the pop hole door of his house when fully grown!!!
> 
> I do think Little H made himself look a bit smaller being scared though! Oh and forgot - he's had a hair cut this week!!!
> 
> Found a pic of a cockerel!!
> 
> View attachment 420687


That's two lovely birds :Kiss


----------



## Tawny75

Psygon said:


> Sunday's are all about loafing around.
> 
> View attachment 420665
> View attachment 420666


What else could you possible do? Although Sev is a loaf on a stick.


----------



## SuboJvR

Hello from the beautiful Cameron and Cavendish 

Cavendish seems like a 'normal' cat to me now. He is still a bit wary with my brother but with me, you would never know he had a difficult adolescence. He's so friendly, constantly wanting affection, greets me without a moment of hesitation, and he let me rub his chest head and belly whilst sleeping on the sofa.

Cameron will I think always be the quiet shy boy that he is. But he's happy, and I'm say 1ft away from him just now with him smiling at me. He spends his evenings on the sofa with dad getting cuddles


----------



## Mrs Funkin

*cough* Joey photos *cough* @SuboJvR


----------



## SuboJvR

Almost smiled


----------



## SuboJvR

Joeyyyyy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello Handsome  Nice to see you and your Mummy too.


----------



## ChaosCat

SuboJvR said:


> Joeyyyyy!
> 
> View attachment 420706
> View attachment 420707
> View attachment 420708
> View attachment 420709
> View attachment 420710
> View attachment 420711
> View attachment 420712
> View attachment 420713
> View attachment 420714
> View attachment 420715


Very nice Joey photos!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Jaf

Jackie tried to sit on my orange matchmakers box. Bit small so she decided to lie on it instead! Luckily I had eaten them all.


----------



## Britt

Luna, a resident cat at Villa Samson


----------



## Cully

@SuboJvR , well the two C's look well settled now and it's lovely to hear their progress. 
Loved seeing Joey again, his face is so full of character. Or is that just mischief?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 420718
> 
> 
> View attachment 420719


Gorgeous as ever, our fierce buccaneer.


----------



## Psygon

Need to add some pumpkin ears to my super spooky pumpkin kitty...


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

They're nearly 6 months and still lap cats! I had a friend over yesterday and they even sat on her lap! Traitors! Tetley is making up for it today and sleeping all over me, showing off his teeth!


----------



## Psygon




----------



## LeArthur

Have I said how much I love the camera on my new phone? 




























Although I'm not sure Arthur would agree!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, Arthur, you look like your mum has told you the best joke ever


----------



## Psygon

lea247 said:


> Have I said how much I love the camera on my new phone?
> 
> View attachment 420765
> 
> 
> View attachment 420766
> 
> 
> View attachment 420768
> 
> 
> Although I'm not sure Arthur would agree!


They are fab. What's the new phone?


----------



## Willow_Warren

@lea247 come back for another look at the photos this morning. They are fab... the depth is great as is capturing the moment and personality!


----------



## Charity

Definitely don't like this cold weather. Bunty wouldn't go out at all and Toppy was out and in in minutes. Not even waiting for the delectable Mildred next door kept him out. Nothing else to do but go back to bed.


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> They are fab. What's the new phone?


Google Pixel 3a


----------



## Psygon

lea247 said:


> Google Pixel 3a


I do like pixel phones - trying to stop myself buying the new one at the moment - have the pixel 2 XL right now...


----------



## LostSoul

It's almost hibernating time for Finn, he doesn't like the cold.


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Can you tell who has had a growth spurt?!


----------



## ChaosCat

Tetley&Kenco said:


> Can you tell who has had a growth spurt?!
> 
> View attachment 420856


That's some difference- or is it the posture?


----------



## KittenKong

Lovely cat here in Altea, España. The crowds didn't bother him at all.


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

ChaosCat said:


> That's some difference- or is it the posture?


I think it's the posture and angle! Kenco is 3kg and Tetley 3.3kg so only 10% difference! Tetley has a pot belly though :Hilarious


----------



## Britt




----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! Human Daddy is working in the dining room and looking at pictures of furry things that are NOT ME! How very naughty of him..."










(In his defence HD said he turned the screen away so Oscar wouldn't get jealous!)


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie the dog 










I just hope Phoebe AKA Duracell doesn't think of touching Lottie's dragon


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! Human Daddy is working in the dining room and looking at pictures of furry things that are NOT ME! How very naughty of him..."
> 
> View attachment 420900
> 
> 
> (In his defence HD said he turned the screen away so Oscar wouldn't get jealous!)


How very thoughful.


----------



## ChaosCat

Quiet afternoon


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 420914
> 
> Quiet afternoon


Siesta time.


----------



## Cully

I wouldn't mind but that black thing on the left is the base plate to a huge scratching post. :Banghead


----------



## Willow_Warren

So I'm showered, my work clothes are out ready but then this happens...










I can phone in and make excuses right...???


----------



## Cully

Must I really go out in this rain? Oh well, needs must.








I don't think it was just the rain putting her off. Dustmen were really noisy this morning!


----------



## Tawny75

With moving furniture around and new storage units, Lily and Sev have found many new spots to perch and watch the world go by.


----------



## ewelsh

@Tawny75 do Sev and Lily like your new kitchen?


----------



## Tawny75

ewelsh said:


> @Tawny75 do Sev and Lily like your new kitchen?


They seem to, they have a new spot for their food but it does not seem to have affected them. They love to sit in the windowsill now it is much less cluttered. I have made it so they have plenty of space to watch the world go by. I love to come home and one of them is sat there waiting for me. We just need to keep them off it when Mr T touches up the gloss this weekend.


----------



## Cully

Must confess to being a serial mover arounder, and Misty loves having new places to explore, especially if it involves high perches.


----------



## LeArthur

" Whatcha doin' there Arthur?"

"Oh, you know, just sniffing the socks you wore when you walked for 15 miles yesterday." :Yuck


----------



## Charity

lea247 said:


> " Whatcha doin' there Arthur?"
> 
> "Oh, you know, just sniffing the socks you wore when you walked for 15 miles yesterday." :Yuck
> 
> View attachment 420978


Mmmm, lovely aroma, better than catnip


----------



## ewelsh

Ummmmmm Is your throne in the right place your highness?


----------



## ChaosCat

Big cat, little cat


----------



## Cully

Whatcha lookin' at Annie?
Misty looks untidy when she sits that way, like she hasn't done her buttons up properly.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Whatcha lookin' at Annie?
> Misty looks untidy when she sits that way, like she hasn't done her buttons up properly.
> View attachment 420994


That's true!


----------



## Smuge

Not a particularly interesting screenshot (plus a messy house) but since we got a pet camera, we have realised that Garfield spends a lot of his time sitting by the window waiting for us to come home, which is very sweet. He very rarely goes near the window when we are home


----------



## Emmasian

Rafa's imperial fury as Mummy tries to retrieve the washing pile from beneath his furry form..


----------



## lullabydream

Smuge said:


> Not a particularly interesting screenshot (plus a messy house) but since we got a pet camera, we have realised that Garfield spends a lot of his time sitting by the window waiting for us to come home, which is very sweet. He very rarely goes near the window when we are home
> 
> View attachment 420996


Where's the mess?

It's very sweet of Garfield


----------



## Britt

Misty, the other resident cat at Villa Samson


----------



## Jesthar

Last night whilst in pursuit of snuggles, Charlie-girl seemed determined to prove the saying that everything tastes better with cat hair...


----------



## Jenny1966

If you could just clear up the mess mum, I need a snooze now!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cuddle time!


----------



## huckybuck

Because it's Halloween.....


----------



## Willow_Warren

huckybuck said:


> Because it's Halloween.....
> 
> View attachment 421072


ah.. I wonder what tricks they have planned...


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> Because it's Halloween.....
> 
> View attachment 421072


How can you sleep tonight, knowing these creatures stay in the same house as you?


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trick or Treat


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Trick or Treat
> View attachment 421110
> View attachment 421111
> View attachment 421112
> View attachment 421113
> View attachment 421114


Lovely costume, Gypsy! Hope you got the treats you asked for!


----------



## Charity

From my calendar


----------



## Cully

Hello October girl Bunty, time to bow out for November kitty.


----------



## ewelsh

Make the rain stop Mummy


----------



## Shrike

Lottie is such a lightweight! Brooke woke me twice last night for snuggles, whilst sopping wet from her night time patrols! 
When I left her this morning I put the duvet over her to keep her warm - she's not keen on getting under covers but I told her I don't want her catching a Cat Cold - the work of Slaves is never done!


----------



## ChaosCat

Rainy holiday afternoon


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

What will happen when they're too big to fit on my lap together?!?! They're not far off!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Tetley&Kenco said:


> What will happen when they're too big to fit on my lap together?!?! They're not far off!!
> View attachment 421153


You can hand out queue numbers or decide on a schedule


----------



## Psygon

Ted


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Rainy holiday afternoon
> 
> View attachment 421150
> 
> 
> View attachment 421151
> 
> 
> View attachment 421152


It's hard to know who's enjoying it the most. Very pleasant for both I think.


----------



## Charity

Tetley&Kenco said:


> What will happen when they're too big to fit on my lap together?!?! They're not far off!!
> View attachment 421153


They'll find a way believe me, Bunty and Toppy do


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> It's hard to know who's enjoying it the most. Very pleasant for both I think.


Most definitely!


----------



## Jaf

Choccy and Geri on my lap/ legs.


----------



## SbanR

Tetley&Kenco said:


> What will happen when they're too big to fit on my lap together?!?! They're not far off!!
> View attachment 421153


Get a baby sling, then you'll be able to cuddle one against your bosom!


----------



## Charity

Bit of a tight fit on my lap but they manage much to Toppy's disgust as he likes his own space


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Ted
> View attachment 421154


Hello Ted :Kiss


----------



## Charity

Desperate to go out this morning but definitely not impressed with the weather, its hellish today, very high winds and lots of rain so will just have to wait it out.



















.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Desperate to go out this morning but definitely not impressed with the weather, its hellish today, very high winds and lots of rain so will just have to wait it out.
> 
> View attachment 421215
> 
> 
> View attachment 421217
> 
> 
> .


Toppy doesn't look quite as desperate to go outside as Bunty.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Toppy doesn't look quite as desperate to go outside as Bunty.


He isn't because he will generally use his litter tray and he really doesn't like the wind but Bunty crosses her legs until she can get outside silly girl. We've had a slight break in the weather for five minutes so they've both ventured out but the wind is very strong so it was a very short outing. I don't want Bunty out too long as when its windy like this she gets her scatty head on and will be up the tree and away and the heavy rain is due back sometime so rather she was safe indoors.


----------



## Cully

@Charity ,Misty has been the same. She has gone to every window in the vain hope that one will be to her liking, but I don't think there's much hope of that. 
Did an early Tesco shop hoping to dodge the rain. So glad I did it's awful now.
Hope Bunty's curled up with Toppy by now and resigned to staying indoors.


----------



## Jesthar

Pretzel cat!


----------



## Britt




----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @Charity ,Misty has been the same. She has gone to every window in the vain hope that one will be to her liking, but I don't think there's much hope of that.
> Did an early Tesco shop hoping to dodge the rain. So glad I did it's awful now.
> Hope Bunty's curled up with Toppy by now and resigned to staying indoors.


Have you got your binoculars trained on our house again @Cully?


----------



## Cully

No @Charity ,it's just the cat to cat forum again. You know when they get that faraway look, staring at nothing? Well that's when they're on their forum, passing messages.
Misty put out an all cat's bulletin advising all fellow members to stay indoors and snuggle up. Apparently it's called 'Cat's App'.
Nice to know Mr & Mrs T are taking the advice.:Cat


----------



## Shrike

It's stopped raining, and is even a little sunny, but Brooke has already been out on a soggy patrol, so now it's time for an afternoon loaf!


----------



## Psygon

Probs should put this in the organisation thread for all the very organised to drool over.. just rearranging the larder a bit and putting everything in the right places....


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Probs should put this in the organisation thread for all the very organised to drool over.. just rearranging the larder a bit and putting everything in the right places....
> 
> View attachment 421230


Ted you handsome devil  brilliant photo


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Probs should put this in the organisation thread for all the very organised to drool over.. just rearranging the larder a bit and putting everything in the right places....
> 
> View attachment 421230


Definitely the best organised cats on PetForum!


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Probs should put this in the organisation thread for all the very organised to drool over.. just rearranging the larder a bit and putting everything in the right places....
> 
> View attachment 421230


I just love how they all sit around together, always makes me smile


----------



## SbanR

Ollie swore there was something Very Interesting In There!








He scrambled up the hedge and was doing his best to tunnel in. Not at all happy when I tried to lift him out. He tried desperately to cling to anything he could get his claws round


----------



## Psygon

Couple more from the larder clear out... :-D

And don't worry we didn't throw away any tonks :-D


































After we were done CK was like 'hey let's clear out the sideboard next!'


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Ollie swore there was something Very Interesting In There!
> View attachment 421234
> 
> He scrambled up the hedge and was doing his best to tunnel in. Not at all happy when I tried to lift him out. He tried desperately to cling to anything he could get his claws round


Awww Ollie wanted to play, maybe you need a little brother or sister for him 



Psygon said:


> Couple more from the larder clear out... :-D
> 
> And don't worry we didn't throw away any tonks :-D
> 
> View attachment 421238
> 
> View attachment 421239
> 
> View attachment 421240
> 
> View attachment 421242
> 
> 
> After we were done CK was like 'hey let's clear out the sideboard next!'
> View attachment 421241


I wish I had Tonks in my pantry


----------



## Natasha5290

Can anyone tell me if this is a boy or girl please?! Thanks


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Couple more from the larder clear out... :-D
> 
> And don't worry we didn't throw away any tonks :-D
> 
> View attachment 421238
> 
> View attachment 421239
> 
> View attachment 421240
> 
> View attachment 421242
> 
> 
> After we were done CK was like 'hey let's clear out the sideboard next!'
> View attachment 421241


I love the way they always look so alert and interested. Is that a particular trait of Tonks?


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Awww Ollie wanted to play, maybe you need a little brother or sister for him
> 
> I wish I had Tonks in my pantry


I think You need another Duracell in your pack


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> I love the way they always look so alert and interested. Is that a particular trait of Tonks?


I think tonks are nosy and it's that that makes them look really alert  they just love being involved in whatever it is your doing. Has its upsides and downsides... Cooking can be quite a challenge :-D


----------



## Psygon

Bit of a photo bombardment today... And I wouldn't normally include me in any tonk pics... But I really like this one of me and Ted (with me trying not to laugh). And yes, we normally sit like this.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh love him! That is brilliant


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> I think You need another Duracell in your pack


OMGOODNESS Nooooooooo that would kill me off :Hilarious



Psygon said:


> Bit of a photo bombardment today... And I wouldn't normally include me in any tonk pics... But I really like this one of me and Ted (with me trying not to laugh). And yes, we normally sit like this.
> 
> View attachment 421259


Oh Ted, I do love you, your so funny and very handsome lovely picture


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> Bit of a photo bombardment today... And I wouldn't normally include me in any tonk pics... But I really like this one of me and Ted (with me trying not to laugh). And yes, we normally sit like this.
> 
> View attachment 421259


That's brilliant Psygon. Have you got it framed?


----------



## lullabydream

Oh @Psygon the photo of CK at the sideboard, he actual looks like a wild cat if you are not looking enough at dimensions per se. His tone is stunning!


----------



## Psygon

lullabydream said:


> Oh @Psygon the photo of CK at the sideboard, he actual looks like a wild cat if you are not looking enough at dimensions per se. His tone is stunning!


Awww, CK says thank you 

Sometimes I think he's a bit skinny, but I agree that in this pic his muscules and his tone looks spot on.


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Bit of a photo bombardment today... And I wouldn't normally include me in any tonk pics... But I really like this one of me and Ted (with me trying not to laugh). And yes, we normally sit like this.
> 
> View attachment 421259


That's a lovely photo @Psygon, Ted is so funny :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I think tonks are nosy and it's that that makes them look really alert  they just love being involved in whatever it is your doing. Has its upsides and downsides... Cooking can be quite a challenge :-D


Ooh, singed whiskers
I keep oranges and banana near the cooker. Misty hates the smell:Yuck


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> Ooh, singed whiskers
> I keep oranges and banana near the cooker. Misty hates the smell:Yuck


I really don't think there is anything that would keep them away. Or if there is I've not found it yet!


----------



## Emmasian

I was going to try the orange peel scent thing on the Xmas tree this year to try and put Rafa off. I read an article on the PAH website about cat proofing your tree and that was one of the few sensible suggestions. (Others were things like put the tree in a room the cats don't use:Banghead).


----------



## Psygon

Emmasian said:


> I was going to try the orange peel scent thing on the Xmas tree this year to try and put Rafa off. I read an article on the PAH website about cat proofing your tree and that was one of the few sensible suggestions. (Others were things like put the tree in a room the cats don't use:Banghead).


Oh yes, I could put the tree in our utility room and admire it everytime I go to put some washing in! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> Oh yes, I could put the tree in our utility room and admire it everytime I go to put some washing in! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


 Don't they go into your utility????
Wasn't it your kids playing in the attic?


----------



## huckybuck

Sunday Snoozies


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> Don't they go into your utility????
> Wasn't it your kids playing in the attic?


Hahah yes it was the tonks who broke into the attic :-D they do go in the utility room, but they are not meant to. Obviously that means it is a room full of wonder that must be broken into.

They did this while we were at work one time and couldn't get out. They ended up pooing in the dirty laundry basket as there was no where else to go....


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 421297
> Sunday Snoozies


Gorgeous :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 421297
> Sunday Snoozies


Beautiful Holly xx


----------



## Jaf

Cold today so I got back into bed to warm up. Hours later I'm still here with Lori, Choccy and Jackie.


----------



## Charity

I have been searching high and low for Bunty for the last half an hour, indoors and out. She usually sleeps on our bed in the afternoon but I'd cleared it of cat beds and blankets to do some work there. She won't usually stay anywhere there is disturbance so I assumed, as I'd left the window open, she had gone outside and out of the garden. I just went back in the bedroom and looked out of the window in hope of seeing her, glanced down and, there on the floor...… Don't you just hate it when you've been calling and calling and they take absolutely no notice :Meh










Popped out for literally 30 seconds to tell OH I'd found her, came back and....huh, what's this?


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I really don't think there is anything that would keep them away. Or if there is I've not found it yet!


I don't really like it that she climbs on the worktops but it's such a tiny kitchen it's impossible to avoid it, and it's mostly to use the window to come in and out.
She seems to have learned to avoid the hob, probably deterred by the heat. Hope I haven't jinxed her now by saying that.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> I don't really like it that she climbs on the worktops but it's such a tiny kitchen it's impossible to avoid it, and it's mostly to use the window to come in and out.
> She seems to have learned to avoid the hob, probably deterred by the heat. Hope I haven't jinxed her now by saying that.


Barney also avoids the hob for some strange reason. The worst thing has done is sniff the steam coming out of the kettle - he hasn't done it again thankfully


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> Hahah yes it was the tonks who broke into the attic :-D they do go in the utility room, but they are not meant to. Obviously that means it is a room full of wonder that must be broken into.
> 
> They did this while we were at work one time and couldn't get out. They ended up pooing in the dirty laundry basket as there was no where else to go....


Thereby demonstrating their intelligence and thoughtfulness! They could have done it somewhere completely inappropriate


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> Thereby demonstrating their intelligence and thoughtfulness! They could have done it somewhere completely inappropriate


Hahahah :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

Just Jammy


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney wanting his wand toy out


----------



## Tawny75

Sev having a wash right in the middle of my bed as I am wanting to get in it...


----------



## Psygon

You get up, turn around and realise you must have been sitting on the cat all evening, because there is surely no way they can get this comfy in under 2 seconds ....

(Jammy is a pro)


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie knows not to go onto the desk where I use my mobile recording equipment as it's quite expensive and him clambering about knocks all the setting out. He's been told and lifted off enough times so he should know not to get up there by now and usually goes on there only if he wants to attract my attention to play with him but tonight he took it to a new level and decided to take a nap on there, just as I was about to rehearse for half an hour with headphones on. Although I don't like him up there, I hadn't the heart to move him and managed to get some rehearsing done without disturbing him.

Yesterday he alarmed poor Jasper by going hyper and racing around like a cat possessed after eating raw minced steak and it ended with him bringing the curtains plus curtain pole down in our bedroom. Poor Jasper was very perturbed by the whole incident and didn't settle until I'd re-drilled a new hole and fitted a new plug so that I could screw the fitting to the wall again which he'd ripped out and put the curtain pole and curtains back up.
Jasper is normally no trouble while Ollie is probably more trouble than having ten Jaspers but lately Ollie's been having a less than good influence on Jasper who has started copying what Ollie does. For instance, never once has Jasper ever climbed onto my recording desk, including when we first got him nearly two and a half years ago but recently I caught Jasper up there copying Ollie's behaviour. Jasper also now climbs up to places he'd never have done in the past, that was until Ollie came along and showed him so now Jasper copies Ollie.

Ollie taking a nap where he shouldn't.










Jasper copying and being influenced by Ollie


----------



## Soozi

I put the tree up in stages! First just the tree for a couple of days then the lights! Then finally the decs. I’m hoping this works with Saffy as it’s her first Christmas with us.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Soozi said:


> I put the tree up in stages! First just the tree for a couple of days then the lights! Then finally the decs. I'm hoping this works with Saffy as it's her first Christmas with us.


It's going to be our first year with Barney so we have decided not to bother with a tree given his penchant for climbing anything and everything. His latest trick is jumping off the dining room table for the ceiling light


----------



## ewelsh

Don't talk to me about Christmas trees! I haven't forgotten Libby damaging a family decoration heirloom! Our tree is down more than it's up!

So who's gonna buy the Christmas dancing rock cat this year


----------



## Psygon

BarneyBobCat said:


> It's going to be our first year with Barney so we have decided not to bother with a tree given his penchant for climbing anything and everything. His latest trick is jumping off the dining room table for the ceiling light


I thought climbing the tree was a special part of Christmas celebrations. It certainly is for me!

Last year CK got right to the top, but he is little so I didn't worry too much...

Old pic


----------



## Cully

Rock cat????:Bag


----------



## Soozi

ewelsh said:


> Don't talk to me about Christmas trees! I haven't forgotten Libby damaging a family decoration heirloom! Our tree is down more than it's up!
> 
> So who's gonna buy the Christmas dancing rock cat this year
> 
> View attachment 421389


Ha Ha Ha! I got one of those from China! It sings in bloody Russian!


----------



## jasperthecat

It will be Ollie's first Christmas with us this year and I'm sort of dreading it with regard to the tree which we put up religiously every year. Jasper is pretty good and leaves the baubles etc alone but knowing Ollie, if it dangles it's his to play with ( no rude replies please ). Whenever I am changing leads over on my computer or amplifiers or the mobile phone he's there instantly grabbing them. The same goes for my OH when she's sorting out the washing...anything with straps and he's there. 

I don't know if it's just me but as I've got older, each Christmas seems to come around quicker as the years roll on and it hardly seems any time ago that we put the tree in the loft..now it's almost time to get it out again. Mind you Jasper will be exactly 30 months old tomorrow and it only seems like yesterday since he was a kitten.


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> It will be Ollie's first Christmas with us this year and I'm sort of dreading it with regard to the tree which we put up religiously every year. Jasper is pretty good and leaves the baubles etc alone but knowing Ollie, if it dangles it's his to play with ( no rude replies please ). Whenever I am changing leads over on my computer or amplifiers or the mobile phone he's there instantly grabbing them. The same goes for my OH when she's sorting out the washing...anything with straps and he's there.
> 
> I don't know if it's just me but as I've got older, each Christmas seems to come around quicker as the years roll on and it hardly seems any time ago that we put the tree in the loft..now it's almost time to get it out again. Mind you Jasper will be exactly 30 months old tomorrow and it only seems like yesterday since he was a kitten.


I sympathise. You won't believe the number of wired earplugs Misty has wrecked. She just can't resist dangly things.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Don't talk to me about Christmas trees! I haven't forgotten Libby damaging a family decoration heirloom! Our tree is down more than it's up!
> 
> So who's gonna buy the Christmas dancing rock cat this year
> 
> View attachment 421389


When will you bring yours down from the attic eWelsh?


----------



## jasperthecat

Cully said:


> I sympathise. You won't believe the number of wired earplugs Misty has wrecked. She just can't resist dangly things.


Ollie is exactly the same and is 12 months old now. Jasper by that age was much less kittenish but Ollie is obsessed with play. We keep his want toys usually in one of the toilets/bathrooms and he's in there the instant the door is open and sits and paws at his toys continually. He'll hurtle upstairs like cat possessed to get to the bathroom or en suite if he hears one of us go in there.
If I'm re-stringing a guitar I'm always on edge when he's around....if he spots a string wafting about while threading it through he literally flies for them. I really have to be careful with him in those situations as he could easily lose an eye not to mention myself if I get distracted.


----------



## LeArthur

Cuddles with grandma


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> Sev having a wash right in the middle of my bed as I am wanting to get in it...
> View attachment 421339


Gosh that boy is sooooooo handsome!!!!



Soozi said:


> Ha Ha Ha! I got one of those from China! It sings in bloody Russian!


Yes and I was jealous yours was Russian (and mine just did Shania Twain!?!?) so ended up ordering a Russian one too :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Joy84

Knackered!
You would think she's been working hard all day


----------



## Britt




----------



## huckybuck

Weird cat!!


----------



## Psygon

Was taking some pics late last night of Darcy and Ted being super meowdels!


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Was taking some pics late last night of Darcy and Ted being super meowdels!
> 
> View attachment 421468
> View attachment 421469
> View attachment 421470
> View attachment 421471


Ha. Meowdels. I like it!


----------



## Jesthar

Charlie-girl arrived back in looking like a feline sparkler (yup, raining AGAIN...)


----------



## Emmasian

huckybuck said:


> Weird cat!!
> 
> View attachment 421465
> View attachment 421466


I passionately want to tickle those pawsies!


----------



## Charity

Not too worried about fireworks tonight


----------



## Cully

I noticed there's music on classic FM to calm pets tonight with Bill Turnbull.
Misty's listening to it lying on a storage box and the radio is propped in her toy box. 








Sorry, she's in shadow, but she really seems to be enjoying it.


----------



## SbanR

Count Dracula's cat (sorry for the poor quality)


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Not too worried about fireworks tonight
> 
> View attachment 421535
> 
> 
> View attachment 421534


Look at your eyes Bunty, no wonder Toppy loves you x



SbanR said:


> Count Dracula's cat (sorry for the poor quality)
> 
> View attachment 421539


Great teeth


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Count Dracula's cat (sorry for the poor quality)
> 
> View attachment 421539


Be afraid, be very afraid


----------



## huckybuck

Emmasian said:


> I passionately want to tickle those pawsies!


He would absolutely let you - I stick my finger in between his jelly beans and he quite likes it lol!!


----------



## Tawny75

Every so often Lily loves a good snuggle and lick of her stinky kicker. She looks quite demented! You can just see Sev looking at her too...


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Count Dracula's cat (sorry for the poor quality)
> 
> View attachment 421539


"I vant to bite your neck".
I hope that was just a huge yawn:Nailbiting


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> Every so often Lily loves a good snuggle and lick of her stinky kicker. She looks quite demented! You can just see Sev looking at her too...
> 
> View attachment 421569
> [/QUO
> Misty does it too with her kickeroo's. I definitely wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of it. Ouch!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> "I vant to bite your neck".
> I hope that was just a huge yawn:Nailbiting


Yes, it was


----------



## Willow_Warren

A morning loaf from Lola:



















(She's so adorable :Kiss)

H x


----------



## LeArthur

My foot is his pillow!


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie has had little wounds frequently lately. Is there a new cat on the block?










It's not such a threat that she can't snore away the afternoon anymore.


----------



## Britt




----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie has had little wounds frequently lately. Is there a new cat on the block?
> 
> View attachment 421595
> 
> 
> It's not such a threat that she can't snore away the afternoon anymore.
> 
> View attachment 421596


What wounds CC, is that one on her nose? Poor Piratess.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> What wounds CC, is that one on her nose? Poor Piratess.


Yes two scratches on her nose, but she is a tough cookie and not bothered by small things like that.


----------



## Jaf

Pingo is really happy in his new home, after only a week he is king of the house. As he should be! Here he is on his mum's lap, with doggie brother next to them on the sofa.


----------



## Charity

Love that first photo @Jaf and what a lovely dog


----------



## Jaf

Yeah I’m glad it’s working out for him. Still makes me weepy though. I passed his house the other day...the urge to break in and catnap him. Oh dear! If you hear of some nutcase arrested with a kitten up their jumper..it’s me!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Yes two scratches on her nose, but she is a tough cookie and not bothered by small things like that.


Glad to know it's only minor.
When Misty first started going out a local Romeo thought he'd chance his luck. There was such a screech/yowl/growl from outside I was quite worried. Then she came in spitting ginger fur out of her mouth, and started grooming her feet, pulling more ginger fur from between her toes. So I guess she won that battle.


----------



## Jesthar

I don't care how ridiculous I look, I'm warm and snuggly and staying put!


----------



## immum

Woke up to this....


----------



## Cully

Jesthar said:


> I don't care how ridiculous I look, I'm warm and snuggly and staying put!
> 
> View attachment 421653


Who said you look ridiculous? warm and snuggly are gooood!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Sorry, slave, it may be your foot stool, but I was here first!


----------



## Psygon

Terrible pic, but you know how it is. You hear the tell tale rustle that lets you know your cat has run off with a box of Weetabix. Mmm yummy says Waffles


----------



## huckybuck

Great new water bowls avail able from Morphy Richards!!!


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> Great new water bowls avail able from Morphy Richards!!!
> 
> View attachment 421720


That's a whole new level of kitchen gadgets :Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat

This washing basket is mine slave. Get your own!


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> This washing basket is mine slave. Get your own!
> View attachment 421731


Pink suits you Barney!!!!


----------



## Psygon

The faces of three tonks who are upset I won't let them in the cat run

I'm sure they think it's my fault it's raining


----------



## Psygon

Just sorting out some blankets with a little help from jammy


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Britt




----------



## Charity

It's nice having someone to lean on


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Grandma came to visit and I don't think Barney is happy about it


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 421780


Hello gorgeous Annie, what beautiful eyes you have. 
Her nose is looking a bit better CC. Do you know how it happened? Strange cat or maybe a mouse who fought back!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Barney, was the attention not on you for once! :Hilarious

Glam Grandma!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG! Look at him plotting to get all eyes (and attention) back on him


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Hello gorgeous Annie, what beautiful eyes you have.
> Her nose is looking a bit better CC. Do you know how it happened? Strange cat or maybe a mouse who fought back!


Cully! How dare you! She wouldn't ever let a mouse do that to her! I'm sure it was a panther or a tiger. A jaguar, probably.


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> Just sorting out some blankets with a little help from jammy
> View attachment 421772
> View attachment 421773


That's a lot of peppers you have ripening on the sill - did you grow them? What will you do with them???



BarneyBobCat said:


> Grandma came to visit and I don't think Barney is happy about it
> View attachment 421811


Way too young to be a grandma!!!!!!


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> That's a lot of peppers you have ripening on the sill - did you grow them? What will you do with them???
> 
> Way too young to be a grandma!!!!!!


They are rocoto chili peppers. They will be made into hot sauce and chili jams! And yup, all home grown! My hubby has a greenhouse just for chilies... We have a lot of chili jam, dried chillies, hot sauce etc


----------



## Psygon

BarneyBobCat said:


> Grandma came to visit and I don't think Barney is happy about it
> View attachment 421811


Hahha that's brilliant :-D


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, what do you mean Human Daddy has gone out? Without us? Doesn't he love us? I'll just sit here then...I know you are already feeling warm but you don't mind do you? For I am Prince Oscar and I get away with everything"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(Obviously the second I post that, he’s jumped off and gone somewhere else)


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, what do you mean Human Daddy has gone out? Without us? Doesn't he love us? I'll just sit here then...I know you are already feeling warm but you don't mind do you? For I am Prince Oscar and I get away with everything"
> 
> View attachment 421822


This photo very much shows how handsome you are, Oscar me boy!


----------



## Vanessa131

How do I know my pets are British? They queue nicely when waiting for a treat.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> Way too young to be a grandma!!!!!!


73!


----------



## ewelsh

73 looking fabulous!

Had Barney recovered or is your Gran still with you!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> 73 looking fabulous!
> 
> Had Barney recovered or is your Gran still with you!


Parents still here recovering. We went to bed at 2am after copious amounts of alcohol. Pretty sure im still drunk


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> 73!


Oh wow!!!


----------



## Tawny75

Booster injection and yearly check up does not make Severus very happy


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 421867


Ooooooooh, Happy Birthday, Barney boy! You do look like you are enjoying the day.


----------



## Tawny75

Happy Birthday Barney xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

We celebrated a little too much last night....


----------



## ewelsh

Happy birthday Barney boy!


----------



## Emmasian

Happy birthday Barney! Looks like quite the party going on there!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Cully! How dare you! She wouldn't ever let a mouse do that to her! I'm sure it was a panther or a tiger. A jaguar, probably.


Godzilla mouse then.


----------



## ebonycat

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 421867


Happy Birthday handsome boy xx


----------



## SbanR

Happy Birthday Barney


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Barney! I hope you are having an awesome birthday


----------



## Cully

Happy Birthday Barney. Handsome as ever.


----------



## huckybuck

Happy Birthday Barney Boy - well done for showing your slaves the way to PF!!!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jiggs chilling.


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday Barney, hope you're having a great day and being spoilt


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Lovely to see you Jiggs, I've missed you


----------



## huckybuck

Before the bang bangs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Baby Boy


----------



## Joy84

Sorry, I know that's a funny looking cat but couldn't resist this pic of handsome poser Tyrone!


----------



## Charity

More fireworks tonight than on Tuesday.  The kits decided to go to bed early.


----------



## ewelsh

How is Purdey with the fireworks @Charity


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> How is Purdey with the fireworks @Charity


Takes absolutely no notice of them whatsoever...phew! Playing the CD for the last couple of months has paid off.


----------



## LeArthur

Since moving Arthur seems to have developed a penchant for going into drawers. My pattern/fabric drawer it seems is no exception.










Not long after this photo was taken, Arthur had jumped on top of the drawers. He then put his front feet in the open drawer, went to put his back feet into the drawer as well but missed (how?! HOW Arthur?! Is it not big enough for you lad??!!), and so his back feet ended up on the floor, shortly followed by the rest of him. 

I'm (not) ashamed to say that it made me laugh


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 421944
> 
> 
> Before the bang bangs


Oh poor Little H.
There were big bangs here too, Alfie got scared & hid under the sofa. 
Ebony took herself off up to bed early.

I do hope Little H is alright now xx


----------



## ChaosCat

A very cold and sunny morning, Annie has been enjoying it in the garden and has now returned for some cuddles and a lap nap.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

Bright but chilly here today. Mist decided it was more comfy to be in her favourite spot looking out than outside looking in!


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## xblackmagicx

Hey all- This is my first post here  Im from the UK but have been living in Germany for over 4 years now.

Here is my 11 month old rescue panther Bartosch. Clearly spending his Sunday morning laying on the rug where the sun hits him is very hard work!


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 422009


Very smart, Barney! Was that jacket a birthday present?


----------



## ChaosCat

xblackmagicx said:


> Hey all- This is my first post here  Im from the UK but have been living in Germany for over 4 years now.
> 
> Here is my 11 month old rescue panther Bartosch. Clearly spending his Sunday morning laying on the rug where the sun hits him is very hard work!
> View attachment 422012


Welcome on CatChat. Lovely panther you have got there! 
I have been living in Germany for the past 51 years.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ChaosCat said:


> Very smart, Barney! Was that jacket a birthday present?


We got it for him a while back while he was poorly - its a calming jacket. It doesn't really fit him now, I was trying it for size as Ive spotted a nice jacket that Im thinking of buying him - I can use the excuse of his birthday now tho, good idea!


----------



## xblackmagicx

ChaosCat said:


> Welcome on CatChat. Lovely panther you have got there!
> I have been living in Germany for the past 51 years.


Vielen dank  Wow you've been here a very long time, practically a native! Bartosch and I are in Berlin and have no plans to leave :Cat


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> We got it for him a while back while he was poorly - its a calming jacket. It doesn't really fit him now, I was trying it for size as Ive spotted a nice jacket that Im thinking of buying him - I can use the excuse of his birthday now tho, good idea!


How is Barney now BBC. Is he off all meds and discharged?


----------



## ChaosCat

xblackmagicx said:


> Vielen dank  Wow you've been here a very long time, practically a native! Bartosch and I are in Berlin and have no plans to leave :Cat


Actually I am a native


----------



## xblackmagicx

ChaosCat said:


> Actually I am a native


:Wacky Ah I see now I get it!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> How is Barney now BBC. Is he off all meds and discharged?


Yep all sorted. We stopped medicating him a couple of months back. The vet would like to x-ray him for academic reasons to understand how his spine has healed, we might do one day but given he is so good I can't see the point.


----------



## Charity

xblackmagicx said:


> Hey all- This is my first post here  Im from the UK but have been living in Germany for over 4 years now.
> 
> Here is my 11 month old rescue panther Bartosch. Clearly spending his Sunday morning laying on the rug where the sun hits him is very hard work!
> View attachment 422012


Hello to you and Bartosch, he's a beauty


----------



## Britt

Psygon said:


> They are rocoto chili peppers. They will be made into hot sauce and chili jams! And yup, all home grown! My hubby has a greenhouse just for chilies... We have a lot of chili jam, dried chillies, hot sauce etc


Chili jam yummy, I love everything spicy


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 422001


Oh Annie you're too beautiful :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

xblackmagicx said:


> Hey all- This is my first post here  Im from the UK but have been living in Germany for over 4 years now.
> 
> Here is my 11 month old rescue panther Bartosch. Clearly spending his Sunday morning laying on the rug where the sun hits him is very hard work!
> View attachment 422012


Welcome to CC, beautiful black panther x


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Oh Annie you're too beautiful :Kiss


Annie says Thank you! :Cat


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Yep all sorted. We stopped medicating him a couple of months back. The vet would like to x-ray him for academic reasons to understand how his spine has healed, we might do one day but given he is so good I can't see the point.


Will the vet do the x-ray foc?. Seeing as how he wants it for "academic reasons"?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Will the vet do the x-ray foc?. Seeing as how he wants it for "academic reasons"?


Yes I tried that but he wouldn't


----------



## huckybuck

Poor thing has to shove his head right underneath to get it to open...

















Only to get barged out of the way by bruiser!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Wow it's times like this that I realise how big your cats actually are @huckybuck


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> Poor thing has to shove his head right underneath to get it to open...
> 
> View attachment 422075
> View attachment 422076
> 
> 
> Only to get barged out of the way by bruiser!!!


We are looking at getting one of these. Sev tends to eat what he needs but Lily is a bit of a hooverer and is getting a bit of a tum on her. When you look down from above then her waist is less clearly defined. Any suggestions for makes?


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Kenco is starting to look like a proper BSH now!


----------



## ChaosCat

Tawny75 said:


> We are looking at getting one of these. Sev tends to eat what he needs but Lily is a bit of a hooverer and is getting a bit of a tum on her. When you look down from above then her waist is less clearly defined. Any suggestions for makes?


Are there any other microchip feeders but the SurePet ones?


----------



## Tawny75

ChaosCat said:


> Are there any other microchip feeders but the SurePet ones?


I don't know, I have Surepet cat flap and am very happy with it, I was just wondering if there are any more


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 422153


Aww Annie you little cuddle bug x


----------



## Psygon

Ted catching up on the local homes and interiors and such like. He's such a little trend hunter.


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> We are looking at getting one of these. Sev tends to eat what he needs but Lily is a bit of a hooverer and is getting a bit of a tum on her. When you look down from above then her waist is less clearly defined. Any suggestions for makes?


The only microchip one I've come across is surefeed. Very happy with it though (as long as microchip is in the right place). Poor Little H (with chip no 2) has to shove his head under as far as possible and pull it back straight away to let the lid up - will have to video it as he's so clever at it now!!


----------



## huckybuck

What are you looking at???


----------



## dustydiamond1

11-11-2019. 1st snow of the Winter.







Gypsy says "Nope"















Back to snoozing in the warm listening to the wind howling outside.


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> 11-11-2019. 1st snow of the Winter.
> View attachment 422184
> Gypsy says "Nope"
> View attachment 422186
> View attachment 422187
> 
> Back to snoozing in the warm listening to the wind howling outside.
> View attachment 422189
> View attachment 422188


Early winter with a lot of snow, don't blame you Gypsy!


----------



## ewelsh

dustydiamond1 said:


> 11-11-2019. 1st snow of the Winter.
> View attachment 422184
> Gypsy says "Nope"
> View attachment 422186
> View attachment 422187
> 
> Back to snoozing in the warm listening to the wind howling outside.
> View attachment 422189
> View attachment 422188


NO  this world has gone mad. Here in middle earth we have too much rain, you have snow, South have sunshine!

What are we doing to this planet!

Stay put Gypsy sweetheart x


----------



## SbanR

A Jessie loaf @Mrs Funkin


----------



## huckybuck

dustydiamond1 said:


> 11-11-2019. 1st snow of the Winter.
> View attachment 422184
> Gypsy says "Nope"
> View attachment 422186
> View attachment 422187
> 
> Back to snoozing in the warm listening to the wind howling outside.
> View attachment 422189
> View attachment 422188


ooh snow!!! How lovely and you've had quite a bit - where are you????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Jessie, you really are so beautiful. What a gorgeous loaf you are xxx


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 422259


Aww that's lovely. Bunty's such a lucky girl to have Toppy looking after her.
Or had she somehow smeared something tasty on her head that needed washing off?


----------



## Cully

It's tiring being me sometimes, I so sleepy :Yawn!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> View attachment 422259


Oh you two make my heart swell :Kiss


----------



## Jaf

Choccy and Geri together on my lap. Blinking heavy! With Jackie by the fire.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> View attachment 422259


Is there anything more adorable, awww Toppy you soppy thing xxx

@Jaf how are you? X


----------



## Smuge

Tali is not as excited about Shloer as I am...


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> Tali is not as excited about Shloer as I am...
> 
> View attachment 422334


Oh Hello gorgeous Tali, I've missed seeing your fluffiness & of course your brothers.
Hope alls well @Smuge x


----------



## Smuge

ebonycat said:


> Oh Hello gorgeous Tali, I've missed seeing your fluffiness & of course your brothers.
> Hope alls well @Smuge x


Things are going well, finally moving into our new house (wont miss renting!) Soon.

It was massively overpriced, but I love the pet camera that we bought. I happened to be in the room to see the cats react when their mum started to talk to them from work a couple of days ago. They were both confused and fascinated when they suddenly heard her voice but couldn't see her









Garfield isnt quite as fat as this picture makes him look lol


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> Things are going well, finally moving into our new house (wont miss renting!) Soon.
> 
> It was massively overpriced, but I love the pet camera that we bought. I happened to be in the room to see the cats react when their mum started to talk to them from work a couple of days ago. They were both confused and fascinated when they suddenly heard her voice but couldn't see her
> View attachment 422335
> 
> 
> Garfield isnt quite as fat as this picture makes him look lol
> View attachment 422336
> 
> View attachment 422337


Ooh what camera is it?


----------



## Jaf

Woody likes the wood burner! And she allows a tummy tickle...bliss.


----------



## Psygon

I left a pen on the floor. Tonks couldn't believe their eyes!


----------



## Soozi

Ha Ha they’re easily pleased! ❤


----------



## Charity

Playtime this morning


----------



## Psygon

Now that the temperature has dropped Darcy is spending about 102% of her time in her radiator tunnel. She has been making this little face at me imploring me to bring her breakfast in bed and so far I'm holding strong - but I'm really not sure how much longer I will last. This is the face of a cat in need.


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww @Psygon take her supper in on a tray, look at that face! X


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Now that the temperature has dropped Darcy is spending about 102% of her time in her radiator tunnel. She has been making this little face at me imploring me to bring her breakfast in bed and so far I'm holding strong - but I'm really not sure how much longer I will last. This is the face of a cat in need.
> 
> View attachment 422394


This is the face of a cat who has her slave exactly where she wants her


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> Awwww @Psygon take her supper in on a tray, look at that face! X





Cully said:


> This is the face of a cat who has her slave exactly where she wants her


Hahaha of course I would take her breakfast and dinner on a tray :-D

I am definitely not the boss :-D


----------



## Psygon

Little and large copy cat tonks with CK and Ted.


----------



## Psygon

So funny, left the room after taking that pic. Came back and they are now sat like this.

Ted and CK - copy cats :-D


----------



## Britt

Meet Mimi, I looked after her while her owner was in rehab.


----------



## LJC675

Always nice to have 'help'/company at work.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello Kalex & Suter, so lovely to see you both  Your mum should be glad of the help


----------



## Willow_Warren

So after reading the kitchen threads, particularly the sink cleanliness I thought I had better give mine a good scrub! I was loading the dishwasher with a few bits as I went! My back was turned for seconds!










H x


----------



## LJC675

Psygon said:


> I left a pen on the floor. Tonks couldn't believe their eyes!
> View attachment 422363


They are so funny, I love a group of Tonks picture, makes my day


----------



## Tawny75

All of our cats are so helpful sometimes!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Andre! What are you doing? Don’t press start, Mum!


----------



## SbanR




----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> View attachment 422447


The image of coziness!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cat sticks on offer


----------



## immum

Milo showing off his whiskers....


----------



## ChaosCat

Double Annie


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> View attachment 422447


Awww Jessie xxxx



ChaosCat said:


> Double Annie
> 
> View attachment 422463


Imagine that two Annie's


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Imagine that two Annie's


Lively! ... but the tee shirt one is definitely calmer...


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Cat sticks on offer
> 
> View attachment 422449
> 
> 
> View attachment 422448


I love this, Bunty always does it when I offer her treats


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> I love this, Bunty always does it when I offer her treats


It looks relatively well behaved compared to tonk treat time. Not for the faint hearted...


----------



## Psygon

Psygon said:


> It looks relatively well behaved compared to tonk treat time. Not for the faint hearted...


Oh and gauntlets are recommended if you have dreamies in your hands.


----------



## ChaosCat

Sorry, Annie overload, but need to share these


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Sorry, Annie overload, but need to share these
> 
> View attachment 422468
> 
> 
> View attachment 422469


Marvellous! A rival for Flint's crown!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Marvellous! A rival for Flint's crown!


She can't compete with Flint! His cross eyed look can't be topped.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> She can't compete with Flint! His cross eyed look can't be topped.


Annie has her own look, a look of innocent wonder


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Sorry, Annie overload, but need to share these
> 
> View attachment 422468
> 
> 
> View attachment 422469


Oh Annie you are funny.
Looks like she's 'Dad dancing'!


----------



## LeArthur

"These bowls are for my tea?"


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ChaosCat said:


> Sorry, Annie overload, but need to share these
> 
> View attachment 422468
> 
> 
> View attachment 422469


She looks absolutely perfect! And super happy. What a beautiful kitty X


----------



## Jesthar

The top of the Tigga Tower has a new ruler - it's always been Lorelei's domain, but tonight Charlie-girl has invaded! This could be interesting...


----------



## Psygon

Do you get bored while your sleeping, and think gosh I wish had some toys to play with? If you do then all you need is a tonk who can bring you 2 sardines, a bee, a duck, 2 fluffy kickers, and some tinsel toys and you'll never be bored again. (Tonks proudly displaying the haul of toys I found while making the bed)


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> Do you get bored while your sleeping, and think gosh I wish had some toys to play with? If you do then all you need is a tonk who can bring you 2 sardines, a bee, a duck, 2 fluffy kickers, and some tinsel toys and you'll never be bored again. (Tonks proudly displaying the haul of toys I found while making the bed)
> 
> View attachment 422492


I love the way they always do group photos


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> I love the way they always do group photos


I still suspect @Psygon to stick them into place somehow.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> I still suspect @Psygon to stick them into place somehow.


Velcro!!!!


----------



## Psygon

I promise I don't have to make them stick - just gotta wave something on the air


----------



## ewelsh

The Tonks do make me laugh, they are like a load of teenagers the minute they see a camera


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Do you get bored while your sleeping, and think gosh I wish had some toys to play with? If you do then all you need is a tonk who can bring you 2 sardines, a bee, a duck, 2 fluffy kickers, and some tinsel toys and you'll never be bored again. (Tonks proudly displaying the haul of toys I found while making the bed)
> 
> View attachment 422492


What are those two plotting, whispering in the middle


----------



## Smuge

The warranty of my PS4 controller doesnt cover 'constant use as a cat pillow' -_-










Its amazing how little they do when we aren't in. We always used to wonder what they got up to when we were at work, now that we have a pet camera we know exactly what they do. Tali and Garfield sleep.... literally all day, the lazy buggers never seem to move an inch. Ash seems occasionally move to a different spot


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, of course they just sleep. Or maybe that's their stunt doubles that sleep and they are actually out partying


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> The warranty of my PS4 controller doesnt cover 'constant use as a cat pillow' -_-
> 
> View attachment 422512
> 
> 
> Its amazing how little they do when we aren't in. We always used to wonder what they got up to when we were at work, now that we have a pet camera we know exactly what they do. Tali and Garfield sleep.... literally all day, the lazy buggers never seem to move an inch. Ash seems occasionally move to a different spot


Love that pic


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> Do you get bored while your sleeping, and think gosh I wish had some toys to play with? If you do then all you need is a tonk who can bring you 2 sardines, a bee, a duck, 2 fluffy kickers, and some tinsel toys and you'll never be bored again. (Tonks proudly displaying the haul of toys I found while making the bed)
> 
> View attachment 422492


Love the toy haul - what are the Christmassy looking ones???


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha, of course they just sleep. Or maybe that's their stunt doubles that sleep and they are actually out partying


I have a vision now of them sneakng in some fake cats so they can go out partying :-D


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> Love the toy haul - what are the Christmassy looking ones???


I think something I got in tx Maxx. It broke... But they like playing with the bits of fluffy tinsel


----------



## Psygon

It's the lesser known three headed tonk :-D


----------



## Cully

In less than the time it takes to switch the kettle on Misty pinched my chair and fell fast asleep!


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> In less than the time it takes to switch the kettle on Misty pinched my chair and fell fast asleep!
> View attachment 422531


Misty and Jammy must be related they have the same seat thieving ways!


----------



## Jenny1966

Think Strictly was all a bit too much for Molly


----------



## dustydiamond1

huckybuck said:


> ooh snow!!! How lovely and you've had quite a bit - where are you????


Sorry, just saw your post! We are in the middle of the USA about the middle of the state of Illinois (Land of Lincoln) It has been bitter cold with lots of wind since the snow. Yesterday was the first day above freezing, got to 40f.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Scott and Gypsy went out for a short while today, mid 40's f. Sleeping in the sunshine now.


----------



## Psygon

Ted and Jammy have gone all super serious Victorian family portrait pose


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Look at this difference in eye colour! 12 weeks versus 6.5 months old!


----------



## Psygon

Tetley&Kenco said:


> Look at this difference in eye colour! 12 weeks versus 6.5 months old!
> 
> View attachment 422554
> 
> View attachment 422555


Really really stunning eye colour


----------



## Psygon

Hunter Waffles


----------



## ChaosCat

Good place to watch garden, conservatory and sitting room all at once


----------



## Charity

I just adore this little chap


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Ted and Jammy have gone all super serious Victorian family portrait pose
> 
> View attachment 422553


That photo doesn't even look real, it's so perfect!



Charity said:


> I just adore this little chap
> 
> View attachment 422592
> 
> 
> View attachment 422593


Snap! I adore Toppy Trotter also


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> Good place to watch garden, conservatory and sitting room all at once
> 
> View attachment 422571
> 
> 
> View attachment 422572


That's a clever contraption shelf thing, what is it @ChaosCat ?
Of course Annie models it very well


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> That's a clever contraption shelf thing, what is it @ChaosCat ?
> Of course Annie models it very well


Annie says Thanks!
It's this:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/PetIsay-Pr...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> Annie says Thanks!
> It's this:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/PetIsay-Pr...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


How clever! I wonder how robust they are? Sorry to ask a lady this but are you a heavy girl Annie? 

Anyone else got one of these?


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> How clever! I wonder how robust they are? Sorry to ask a lady this but are you a heavy girl Annie?
> 
> Anyone else got one of these?


Annie doesn't mind, she's a piratess not a lady. She weighs 3.8 kg. So not very heavy. But I tested the hammock by leaning on it quite heavily and it didn't give way. I am a bit over Annie's weight.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie doesn't mind, she's a piratess not a lady. She weighs 3.8 kg. So not very heavy. But I tested the hammock by leaning on it quite heavily and it didn't give way. I am a bit over Annie's weight.


Sorry @ChaosCat , I have this mental picture of you sitting on the hammock and Annie's shocked little face on catching you.:Hilarious


----------



## Jaf

Cold today so we are in bed watching tv. Well I'm watching tv, the cats are mostly snoozing.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Sorry @ChaosCat , I have this mental picture of you sitting on the hammock and Annie's shocked little face on catching you.:Hilarious


What a vivid imagination, and I can't get that picture out of my mind now!:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Ummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ewelsh

Double ummmmmmmmm


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ewelsh love it


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Sorry @ChaosCat , I have this mental picture of you sitting on the hammock and Annie's shocked little face on catching you.:Hilarious





SbanR said:


> What a vivid imagination, and I can't get that picture out of my mind now!:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 422618


:Hilarious:Hilarious Your a good sport @ChaosCat


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious Your a good sport @ChaosCat


Can't be! It's well known that Germans have absolutely no sense of humour!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 422618


 Did you really sit on it or is it a photo shop? (Is that the right word?)


----------



## SbanR

But where is Annie's shocked face????


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Did you really sit on it or is it a photo shop? (Is that the right word?)


Let's say I tampered a little with two photos, not using Photoshop but Procreate.

Neither is the hammock that huge nor am I that small.


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> But where is Annie's shocked face????


sorry, will see what I can do


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> sorry, will see what I can do


Tsk! Tsk! Really must do better next time!


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

He's cuddling my arm! Such a cutie!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> But where is Annie's shocked face????


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 422623


A for effort CC 
Don't wish to nit pick, but that looks like a French bulldog to me
Annie is far prettier!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> A for effort CC
> Don't wish to nit pick, but that looks like a French bulldog to me
> Annie is far prettier!


Actually it is Annie


----------



## huckybuck

Annie the bulldog :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> Annie the bulldog :Hilarious


A bulldog is no match for her!

See how she roared this morning:


----------



## Willow_Warren

Whilst Lola was out and about having a afternoon walk Andre baggsied the best spot in front of the fire!




























(I missed the photo when she pretty much tried laying in top of him!)

Hannah


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Can't be! It's well known that Germans have absolutely no sense of humour!


There are exceptions to every rule and you're it


----------



## Jesthar

Let's play 'spot the cosy cat'...


----------



## Shrike

Brooke warming herself up before her next patrol in the nighttime drizzle. A warm lap will be required on her return!


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 422623


Omg, possibly the funniest thing I have seen in a long time :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> That photo doesn't even look real, it's so perfect!
> 
> Snap! I adore Toppy Trotter also


I got this one too in the same photo shoot


----------



## Shrike

Must've stopped raining, as Brooke is quite dry, but a warm lap is still required!


----------



## ewelsh

Good girl Brooke, glad your slave is providing all required comforts, you could do with a bell though


----------



## Jaf

Woody and Pandora are comfy.


----------



## Tawny75

Excuse the rather dishevelled looking me, but Sev and Lily are comfy too!


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Here's Kenco enjoying his lap cuddles, they are both obsessive cuddlers, it's because they love me yes? Not because I provide a heated bed? :Hilarious


----------



## raysmyheart

Oh, these Kitties are making me smile! (As Cats always do!:Cat♥


----------



## Charity

Toppy's being extremely squirmy this morning so I've got 19 fuzzy pictures and this one  He hasn't sat in this bed for weeks but I temporarily moved it onto the floor last night so, of course....


----------



## Cully

Good morning Toppy, you look very comfy. Thank goodness for digital cameras I say:Snaphappy.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Did you really sit on it or is it a photo shop? (Is that the right word?)


Flippin' eck, @SbanR , if it really was @ChaosCat sitting on the hammock, imagine just how big Annie must be!! Doesn't bear thinking about:Nailbiting:Nailbiting. Or the size of the mice she brings home:Jawdrop:Jawdrop.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Flippin' eck, @SbanR , if it really was @ChaosCat sitting on the hammock, imagine just how big Annie must be!! Doesn't bear thinking about:Nailbiting:Nailbiting. Or the size of the mice she brings home:Jawdrop:Jawdrop.


Didn't you know? Annie can be any size she likes, she's a fierce Piratess


----------



## oliviarussian

Rosso has found a sunspot!


----------



## ewelsh

How strange I was only thinking of Rosso this morning!  We don’t see enough photos of Rosso :Snaphappy


----------



## Bertie'sMum

oliviarussian said:


> View attachment 422697
> View attachment 422698
> 
> Rosso has found a sunspot!


Oh Rosso you are such a handsome boy ! (@oliviarussiab he looks like a mini lion in those photos - definitely alpha male of his pack !)


----------



## oliviarussian

ewelsh said:


> How strange I was only thinking of Rosso this morning!  We don't see enough photos of Rosso :Snaphappy


He's not keen on the camera at all....no paparazzi allowed!


----------



## ewelsh

oliviarussian said:


> He's not keen on the camera at all....no paparazzi allowed!


:Hilarious:Hilarious That first photo Rosso reminds me of the lion in the wizard of oz  he needs a ribbon in his hair, go on I dare you :Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

oliviarussian said:


> View attachment 422697
> View attachment 422698
> 
> Rosso has found a sunspot!


Rosso you handsome boy you :Kiss


----------



## Britt

A stray that I met a short while ago


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney in his new birthday jacket


----------



## ewelsh

Oowwwww Barney, very smart, very country


----------



## ebonycat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney in his new birthday jacket
> View attachment 422735
> 
> View attachment 422736
> 
> View attachment 422737


Aww look at him, all smart x


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney in his new birthday jacket
> View attachment 422735
> 
> View attachment 422736
> 
> View attachment 422737


Smartest boy in town!


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh @BarneyBobCat loving the Harris tweed - what a gentleman!!


----------



## Charity

In case you're looking for me, here I am


----------



## ewelsh

Awww Toppy trotter you do make me laugh xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> In case you're looking for me, here I am
> 
> View attachment 422802


Oh Toppy you're such a happy little chap, love seeing your little face :Kiss


----------



## Charity

He wasn't very happy this morning when he gave Purdey a slap round the chops :Jawdrop. She just came and hid behind Mummy.


----------



## ewelsh

Good boy Toppy, you show that dog who’s the boss


----------



## jasperthecat

Whenever my OH goes for a bath Ollie follows her into the bathroom and is so fascinated by water he even attempts to get in the bath with her. He wasn't pleased when she stopped him from getting in with her last night. Oh and apart from disliking being refused entry into her bath, he also doesn't like having a camera stuck in his face too, hence his rather grumpy look.

This morning I had a shower and again he followed me into the shower room, climbed into the hand basin and then went into the shower after I'd finished and proceeded to lick up some of the water droplets. It's something he's always done. Jasper does that occasionally but Ollie is a regular at it.
One of the seals on our bedroom window has gone slightly ( must put that on my list of things to do) and occasionally when the rain is extremely heavy as it was recently, a few drops will find their way in and run down the inside of the window. Ollie loves it when that happens and sits there waiting in anticipation whenever it's raining heavily. We've often been awoken during the early hours to the sound of Ollie 'lapping' it up! He just can't resist it.


----------



## Britt

Pooh sunbathing on the treadmill t


----------



## Britt




----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jiggs in box.


----------



## SbanR

Climbing again


----------



## Maurey

How am I meant to get outta bed and get ready for work with such nice cuddles? :<


----------



## ChaosCat

I get the feeling I did something wrong...


----------



## Jaf

"My cushion, for I am Queen Sausage"


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ChaosCat said:


> I get the feeling I did something wrong...
> 
> View attachment 422974
> 
> 
> View attachment 422975


Annie has beautiful green eyes!


----------



## huckybuck

New toy - the thing moves randomly around which has given interest (sort of) but so far not elicited any form of chase lol!


----------



## ewelsh

Gracie is thinking, that hoover has shrunk!


----------



## Jaf

Stupid gas bottle has run out, luckily I have an electric under blanket and 3 hot water bottles called Lori, Choccy and Jackie.


----------



## TriTri

Jaf said:


> "My cushion, for I am Queen Sausage"
> 
> View attachment 422982


It's like looking at "where's Wally," as you just aren't too sure how many cats are in the picture, until you've had a good search! I love your multi cat photos, except I miss having lots of cats my-self.


----------



## LeArthur

Out of all the places to snooze, Arthur chose this one


----------



## Willow_Warren

lea247 said:


> Out of all the places to snooze, Arthur chose this one
> 
> View attachment 423013


ours is not to question why...


----------



## JD79

Hi everyone! Here is my Sasha, she is Russian







blue cross


----------



## Shrike

Jaf said:


> "My cushion, for I am Queen Sausage"


@Jaf - Has Sausage managed to become an indoor cat now? I recall previous posts where she seemed very determined to gain promotion.


----------



## Jaf

Shrike said:


> @Jaf - Has Sausage managed to become an indoor cat now? I recall previous posts where she seemed very determined to gain promotion.


Well...Sausage was very determined as you say. She would break through the upstairs microchip cat flap! I had her chipped and programmed to the downstairs cat flap...she still prefers to break in or yowl at the door! Silly Sausage. She is the sweetest, softest little lump.

There's always a bunch (glaring!?) of cats in the house. It's brilliant.


----------



## Jaf

TriTri said:


> It's like looking at "where's Wally," as you just aren't too sure how many cats are in the picture, until you've had a good search! I love your multi cat photos, except I miss having lots of cats my-self.


Ah there's only 2 cats in that photo, must try harder. I think the most I've managed is 12.


----------



## TriTri

Jaf said:


> Ah there's only 2 cats in that photo, must try harder. I think the most I've managed is 12.


If I search on here, where would I find the photo, do you know? That would be a lovely "multi cat fix" for me


----------



## Charity




----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> View attachment 423035


Awww! What a lovely photo!


----------



## Jaf

@TriTri Oh I just spent some lovely time looking through cat pics! This is a year old (sorry). I'm no good at searching forums.

Here's Patch, Frank, Pandora, Blanca, Chester, Zero, Geoffrey, Mash, Sausage, Smokey, Ollie and Slinky.


----------



## TriTri

Jaf said:


> @TriTri Oh I just spent some lovely time looking through cat pics! This is a year old (sorry). I'm no good at searching forums.
> 
> Here's Patch, Frank, Zero, Chester, Blanca, Zero, Geoffrey, Mash, Sausage, Smokey, Ollie and Slinky.
> 
> View attachment 423034


Thank you Jaf . I love it ❤.


----------



## Psygon

Was taking some pics for a tonk friends birthday

Ted in a bow tie








Tonk family (no glue, bluetak involved!!)


----------



## Beth78




----------



## BarneyBobCat

NSFW but it made me laugh:


----------



## Charity

Go away, I haven't got my face on yet


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Go away, I haven't got my face on yet
> 
> View attachment 423078


Bunty, dear, you are beautiful always and everywhere. So please let mum take lots of photos, can't get enough of them.


----------



## ChaosCat

The last fortnight was work work work for me and very little time spent at home. Annie is glad it's the weekend.


----------



## Paris Pluto

Here are two of my babies, Jiggy and Malibu


----------



## LeArthur

A battenburg loaf was baked this morning @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Arthur! I swear you get more delicious by the day, you gorgeous battenburg loaf, you


----------



## Maurey

Jums was really enjoying her new tree this morning c:


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Actually it is Annie
> 
> View attachment 422625


:Hilarious :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy in a bag


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> View attachment 423110
> View attachment 423111
> View attachment 423112
> Gypsy in a bag


Your shopping looks gorgeous!


----------



## Charity

Maurey said:


> View attachment 423104
> Jums was really enjoying her new tree this morning c:


She beautiful, love her tufty ears


----------



## CatChloë

Baby Chloë! Cuuuuute!


----------



## Jesthar

Queen of all she surveys


----------



## Smuge

Just got home from work. Garfield jumped up on the sofa for a close-up purr and I took a picture to show his mum. Accidentally ended up with all 3 cats in the picture. The boss is lurking in the background keeping an eye on the other 2


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy in Autumn setting


----------



## Psygon

Has anyone seen Ted??










P.s. @huckybuck hope my oven gloves look a bit better now :Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

The expression after being woken up by a vacuum.










The expression (2 minutes later) when a human appears to play peek a boo.


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> Has anyone seen Ted??
> 
> View attachment 423133
> 
> 
> P.s. @huckybuck hope my oven gloves look a bit better now :Hilarious


Oooh now those are MUCH better!


----------



## ewelsh

Smuge said:


> Just got home from work. Garfield jumped up on the sofa for a close-up purr and I took a picture to show his mum. Accidentally ended up with all 3 cats in the picture. The boss is lurking in the background keeping an eye on the other 2
> 
> View attachment 423128


You nosey devil Garfield :Hilarious



MissyfromMice said:


> Missy in Autumn setting
> 
> View attachment 423132


Beautiful photo



Psygon said:


> Has anyone seen Ted??
> 
> View attachment 423133
> 
> 
> Boo Ted
> 
> P.s. @huckybuck hope my oven gloves look a bit better now :Hilarious





lea247 said:


> The expression after being woken up by a vacuum.
> 
> View attachment 423137
> 
> 
> The expression (2 minutes later) when a human appears to play peek a boo.
> 
> View attachment 423138


I wonder what Arthur's face will do when he sees his new very own conservatory


----------



## ChaosCat

Autumn


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Autumn
> 
> View attachment 423196


That's a lovely photo, good for a calendar


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> That's a lovely photo, good for a calendar


Thanks!


----------



## Charity

Sunday morning playtime


----------



## ChaosCat

A lady wouldn't sleep like that- but then Annie is no lady


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 423211
> A lady wouldn't sleep like that- but then Annie is no lady


That's not fair Annie, that tummy is so tempting. But you are a ferocious piratess:Nailbiting, so I'll just admire it from afar.


----------



## Cully

I very rarely bake anything @Mrs Funkin , but this is a Misty Moo special for you.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> That's not fair Annie, that tummy is so tempting. But you are a ferocious piratess:Nailbiting, so I'll just admire it from afar.


She does like tummy rubs!


----------



## Jaf

We are watching tv in bed. Old Columbo!

Jackie, Lori, Geri and Choccy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh Misty, you make a very fine loaf @Cully


----------



## MissyfromMice

Bird watching


----------



## gleb_sha

MissyfromMice said:


> Bird watching
> 
> View attachment 423235


Omg. Amazing picture)


----------



## dustydiamond1

Psygon said:


> Has anyone seen Ted??
> 
> View attachment 423133
> 
> 
> P.s. @huckybuck hope my oven gloves look a bit better now :Hilarious


:Cat I see you've' been shopping at the kitty store too :Woot :Woot


----------



## dustydiamond1

Lazy Sunday in the sunshine.


----------



## moomoowawa

Pre dinner yoga


----------



## Maurey

Took a few good pics today, but this one's my favorite, even if it's out of focus lmao. Been training her to sit in a specific place for a while, but it's the first time she's successfully used the scale on her own xD









Have a couple bonus shots of Jums being a little space-hog. Mind you, this is MC-sized furniture, and she's still a growing lady!


----------



## moomoowawa

Maurey said:


> Took a few good pics today, but this one's my favorite, even if it's out of focus lmao. Been training her to sit in a specific place for a while, but it's the first time she's successfully used the scale on her own xD
> 
> View attachment 423258
> 
> Have a couple bonus shots of Jums being a little space-hog. Mind you, this is MC-sized furniture, and she's still a growing lady!
> 
> View attachment 423260
> View attachment 423259


Emerald green is the perfect choice for a redhead!


----------



## Maurey

moomoowawa said:


> Emerald green is the perfect choice for a redhead!


It really is! I initially went for walnut and deep green because it was a very tree-like aesthetic, and it could be easily suited to most decor for when I inevitably move, but it matches her cream coat so well! <3 You can also see her shed fur on it super well, though xD At least it's made of an easy-to-clean velvet!


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> I wonder what Arthur's face will do when he sees his new very own conservatory


He's not getting that conservatory  We had to pull out because loads came back on the survey. We couldn't even get a mortgage without further investigation. I've not told Arthur yet on the off chance the next one has a conservatory


----------



## Psygon

I was sat on the floor playing with Waffles. CK was like this next to me. Comfy!


----------



## Jaf

Psygon said:


> I was sat on the floor playing with Waffles. CK was like this next to me. Comfy!
> 
> View attachment 423279
> 
> View attachment 423280


Cat yoga is very twisty! I think something important would break if I tried that!


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> I was sat on the floor playing with Waffles. CK was like this next to me. Comfy!
> 
> View attachment 423279
> 
> View attachment 423280


It must be; Ollie sleeps in that position every once in a while


----------



## Charity

"Oh, you've been out have you? We didn't notice"









"Ha ha, that was a joke, I am just sooo funny"


----------



## Maurey

Jums on her favourite perch in my bedroom. And her favourite place to knock my shite into the floor -_- Nevermind the fact she has a smaller bit of cat furniture right nearby, and a large horizontal scratcher on the huge windowsill. Nevermind the fact that my lamp shines straight in her face, that she's right near the currently-noisy humidifier in its max setting, and that she only has so much space to stretch out. Nevermind the bed that she sleeps in all night! Seriously, cats!


----------



## Cully

He he! Toppy's tickled by his own joke


----------



## ewelsh

lea247 said:


> He's not getting that conservatory  We had to pull out because loads came back on the survey. We couldn't even get a mortgage without further investigation. I've not told Arthur yet on the off chance the next one has a conservatory


OH NO I am so sorry @lea247 i promise I won't breathe a word to Arthur!

Thank goodness for surveys hey! X


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> "Oh, you've been out have you? We didn't notice"
> View attachment 423291
> 
> 
> "Ha ha, that was a joke, I am just sooo funny"
> View attachment 423292


Loving this, Toppy you are hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy
> 
> View attachment 423319


Missy is definitely philosophizing.


----------



## Psygon

All because the ladies love a bow tie.

Darcy, Waffles, Ted and Jammy


----------



## Psygon

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy
> 
> View attachment 423319


Gorgeous pic of Missy


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> View attachment 423325


That pose reminds me of the pic I posted of CK :-D


----------



## Jesthar

Synchronised napping


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> That pose reminds me of the pic I posted of CK :-D


Yes, and I commented that Ollie slept like that too, hence my posting this pic as evidence


----------



## Smuge

Breakfast is a communal event in this household

















I also routinely find multiple cats sitting in one litterbox. They have access to several litterboxs.... but just seem to like the company lol

I guess my cats were off sick the day kitten school said that cats are supposed to be territorial


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> All because the ladies love a bow tie.
> 
> Darcy, Waffles, Ted and Jammy
> View attachment 423324


Hang on, who's missing! Waffles, CK, Darcy, Jammy so where is Ed?


----------



## Jesthar

ewelsh said:


> Hang on, who's missing! Waffles, CK, Darcy, Jammy so where is Ed?


Taking the photo, of course!


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Hang on, who's missing! Waffles, CK, Darcy, Jammy so where is Ed?


Ted (Ed) is in the picture, it's CK that's missing (or taking the picture as @Jesthar said)


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> Breakfast is a communal event in this household
> View attachment 423366
> 
> View attachment 423365
> 
> 
> I also routinely find multiple cats sitting in one litterbox. They have access to several litterboxs.... but just seem to like the company lol
> 
> I guess my cats were off sick the day kitten school said that cats are supposed to be territorial


Haven't they got lovely coats? Had you just brushed them?


----------



## Psygon

ebonycat said:


> Ted (Ed) is in the picture, it's CK that's missing (or taking the picture as @Jesthar said)


Heheh yes it was CK who was missing. He wasn't keen on a Christmas photo apparently!


----------



## Psygon

And since we're on the topic of CK ... Can't get over how cute these two look. Little CK with his 'big' sister Waffles


----------



## Cully

The last time Misty used her carrier was for sleeping atop the wardrobe. Unfortunately she awoke, startled and fell off, so I put the carrier away for a while.
I got it out again today and she welcomed it like an old friend.








Hmm, don't know she'll be so happy when she realises were off to the vet tomorrow.:Jawdrop


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> And since we're on the topic of CK ... Can't get over how cute these two look. Little CK with his 'big' sister Waffles
> 
> View attachment 423387


Awwwww they are too adorable x


----------



## Jaf

Choccy started to play with the newspaper that I got out to start the fire with. Every time I got the camera he stopped playing. Camera shy!


----------



## Smuge

Cully said:


> The last time Misty used her carrier was for sleeping atop the wardrobe. Unfortunately she awoke, startled and fell off, so I put the carrier away for a while.
> I got it out again today and she welcomed it like an old friend.
> View attachment 423386
> 
> Hmm, don't know she'll be so happy when she realises were off to the vet tomorrow.:Jawdrop


My cats love their cat carrier. We leave one down the side of the sofa because they love napping in it.

Strange behaviour


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> My cats love their cat carrier. We leave one down the side of the sofa because they love napping in it.
> 
> Strange behaviour


I've always kept Misty's on top of the wardrobe. It's like being in her own crows nest and she can keep an eye on the garden. She's never shown any reluctance to get in it before a vet trip because it's so familiar to her.
She seems to have forgotten her fall now although I'm not sure whether it will go back on the wardrobe.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy and her flamingo with valerian


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Tawny75

The whole double bed and he sleeps right in the middle so I have to sleep kind of curled round him.


----------



## Psygon

jammy is pretending to be asleep...


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> jammy is pretending to be asleep...
> 
> View attachment 423420


That is so cute. And cheeky:Smuggrin


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> That is so cute. And cheeky:Smuggrin


My husband said I should put Tweety birds around her head and she would look like she's sparked out :-D


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> My husband said I should put Tweety birds around her head and she would look like she's sparked out :-D


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> My husband said I should put Tweety birds around her head and she would look like she's sparked out :-D


That would be wicked!


----------



## Charity

Bunty's really loving her new snuffle mat


----------



## SbanR

A sleepy morning loaf for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## ewelsh

Pretty Jessie x


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> That would be wicked!


----------



## Britt

The Sphinx is still recovering from surgery


----------



## ewelsh

How is Poo doing?


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> A sleepy morning loaf for @Mrs Funkin
> View attachment 423461


Oh Jessie you're such a pretty girl :Kiss


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Oh Jessie you're such a pretty girl :Kiss


Jessie says "Fank you. I am, aren't I!"


----------



## Smuge

Garfield is not remotely amused by the chaos in the living room today. It's almost as if the humans are clearing out the entire living room to make way for a giant plastic tree


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie knows about posing


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty's really loving her new snuffle mat
> 
> View attachment 423437
> 
> 
> View attachment 423441


Ooh, what's that you've got Bunty?
I didn't know you can get them for cats, just for dogs who gobble their food too quickly.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Tawny75 said:


> The whole double bed and he sleeps right in the middle so I have to sleep kind of curled round him.
> View attachment 423419


Bertie does exactly the same, I've lost count of the number of times I've woken up with backache after having to sleep on 12 inches of mattress ! I'm pretty sure I'm going to turn over one night and fall out of bed


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Ooh, what's that you've got Bunty?
> I didn't know you can get them for cats, just for dogs who gobble their food too quickly.


I have made one for Annie and Bonny, too, some time ago. It's really easy. You simply take a sink mat like this:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Addis-Cushion-Soft-Sink-Clear/dp/B0071QMW8E/ref=sr_1_14?crid=2VD95EVEFJOI0&keywords=sink+mat&qid=1574871845&sprefix=sink+mat,aps,158&sr=8-14

You cut stripes out of a fleece blanket and knot them into the mat.


----------



## Charity

We have a doggie one for Purdey, I didn't know they did them for cats either then I saw them on Etsy so I bought one from a friend's cat for Christmas and I thought Bunty might like one as she's treat mad.

https://www.etsy.com/uk/search?q=cat snuffle mat


----------



## MissyfromMice

Napping Missy


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> I have made one for Annie and Bonny, too, some time ago. It's really easy. You simply take a sink mat like this:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Addis-Cushion-Soft-Sink-Clear/dp/B0071QMW8E/ref=sr_1_14?crid=2VD95EVEFJOI0&keywords=sink+mat&qid=1574871845&sprefix=sink+mat,aps,158&sr=8-14
> 
> You cut stripes out of a fleece blanket and knot them into the mat.
> View attachment 423485
> 
> 
> View attachment 423486


I bought a sink mat in the Spring intending to make a shuffle mat ( loads of utube instruction clips).
It's still draped over the back of a chair


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> I bought a sink mat in the Spring intending to make a shuffle mat ( loads of utube instruction clips).
> It's still draped over the back of a chair



It really doesn't take long, once you start it's soon finished.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> It really doesn't take long, once you start it's soon finished.


I believe you. It's the starting and cutting up the strips


----------



## Smuge

Smuge said:


> Garfield is not remotely amused by the chaos in the living room today. It's almost as if the humans are clearing out the entire living room to make way for a giant plastic tree
> 
> View attachment 423477


He is now much more interested


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I bought a sink mat in the Spring intending to make a shuffle mat ( loads of utube instruction clips).
> It's still draped over the back of a chair


Sounds like me


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney with a new toy from @QOTN


----------



## Britt

ewelsh said:


> How is Poo doing?


He threw up yesterday and the day before and didn't eat much. This morning for the first time he was brighter and claiming his breakfast. I gave him some salmon (Little Big Paws). I hope he will keep it down.
The vet told me to keep her posted and bring him in if he isn't improving.


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> View attachment 423617
> 
> He threw up yesterday and the day before and didn't eat much. This morning for the first time he was brighter and claiming his breakfast. I gave him some salmon (Little Big Paws). I hope he will keep it down.
> The vet told me to keep her posted and bring him in if he isn't improving.


Hope he's managed to hold onto his meal and there's no need to return to the vet. Poor little lad.


----------



## Joy84

If anyone wants a snuffle mat I still have some that I made last year when whompingwillow and I had a stall at Scratching Post's summer fayre ...
@SbanR , @Cully


----------



## Charity

Quite a mild day so we've been out in the garden a bit more today


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Quite a mild day so we've been out in the garden a bit more today
> 
> View attachment 423626
> 
> 
> View attachment 423627


He he, Charlie Dimmock and Alan Titchmarsh lol. Might be a frog in that watering can keeping Toppys attention.


----------



## LeArthur

Cully said:


> He he, Charlie Dimmock and Alan Titchmarsh lol. Might be a frog in that watering can keeping Toppys attention.


I thought the same!!


----------



## Charity

I'd rather Toppy was Monty Don


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> He he, Charlie Dimmock and Alan Titchmarsh lol. Might be a frog in that watering can keeping Toppys attention.





lea247 said:


> I thought the same!!


Me too 

Or a spider eek


----------



## Smuge

I love this picture. She looks so content


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> I love this picture. She looks so content
> 
> View attachment 423637


Or just working out the best way to demolish the tree.


----------



## Smuge

Cully said:


> Or just working out the best way to demolish the tree.


They have always been more interested in chewing it than climbing it :/


----------



## Nutty15

Anyone who knew us from before will be aware that we used to have an adorable calico cat called Nutmeg...Nutty for short. Sadly we lost her around a month ago when we came home to find her missing & eventually located her on the verge having been killed by a vehicle - luckily there wasn't a mark on her but she was gone over the rainbow bridge.

Wasn't sure whether to adopt another having lost one on the road, but we decided to aim for an older kitty who was perhaps a little less adventurous than Nutmeg was. So we have adopted 9yrs old Lottie, whose previous family had to give her up as their small child was allergic. I have updated our profile pic with Lottie now...this is her earlier today trying to decide whether to venture out....the answer was no


----------



## Cully

Aw bless you for taking on a senior lady, I hope you have many happy years ahead.


----------



## ChaosCat

Nutty15 said:


> View attachment 423642
> 
> 
> Anyone who knew us from before will be aware that we used to have an adorable calico cat called Nutmeg...Nutty for short. Sadly we lost her around a month ago when we came home to find her missing & eventually located her on the verge having been killed by a vehicle - luckily there wasn't a mark on her but she was gone over the rainbow bridge.
> 
> Wasn't sure whether to adopt another having lost one on the road, but we decided to aim for an older kitty who was perhaps a little less adventurous than Nutmeg was. So we have adopted 9yrs old Lottie, whose previous family had to give her up as their small child was allergic. I have updated our profile pic with Lottie now...this is her earlier today trying to decide whether to venture out....the answer was no


Welcome to gorgeous Lottie.
I'm very sorry for your loss, little Nutmeg run free!


----------



## Charity

Lottie is lovely. So sorry about Nutmeg


----------



## Nutty15

Cully said:


> Aw bless you for taking on a senior lady, I hope you have many happy years ahead.


Thanks...she's a sweetie & we're gradually getting to know each other x


----------



## Maurey

Been playing around with some growth calendar type things for Jums, since she turns 10 months tomorrow! Made myself a bit emotional, she's gotten so big! ❤❤ First pic is the first time I'd ever seen her, the breeder sent her photo first when I inquired about her available teens after telling her I wanted a people-oriented kitty -she really picked the right baby for me! Second one is her first day home. The third was just a good midpoint, what with it having a similar pose to the last one, but also it was around that time that she really started trusting me and showing her belly while welcoming me home! Last pic is from today, obviously!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

In a philosophical mood


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> In a philosophical mood
> 
> View attachment 423682


Yes, she's looking rather reflective. Hope it's about something nice.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Maurey

@MissyfromMice Does she enjoy playing with spinners?

Meanwhile, my girl being grumpy on her 10 month-i-versary because of course she is lmao










Also bonus unedited pic of her taking a nap in her fave way (on top of her head)


----------



## MissyfromMice

Maurey said:


> @MissyfromMice Does she enjoy playing with spinners?


Yes, she does.


----------



## Maurey

MissyfromMice said:


> Yes, she does.


AAAAA precious darling!!!! Thank you for sharing. I might need to share my fidget toys with Jums, see what she thinks!


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> If anyone wants a snuffle mat I still have some that I made last year when whompingwillow and I had a stall at Scratching Post's summer fayre ...
> @SbanR , @Cully


I'm interested @Joy84 , any chance of a picture please?


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## MissyfromMice

Enjoying the Autumn sun


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> Enjoying the Autumn sun
> 
> View attachment 423772


Wow! That needs to be made into a poster!


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> Wow! That needs to be made into a poster!


Thank you @ChaosCat ! I love Autumn (sun)light and colours.


----------



## Britt

Bought him a new bed to help him recover from his dental xx


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 423771


Love your toe socks


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Love your toe socks


Thanks! They are sooo comfortable!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola getting a face wash... then she tells Andre she's had enough 





few other photos of them enjoying the warmth of the fire on a cold day.





































H x


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Lola getting a face wash... then she tells Andre she's had enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few other photos of them enjoying the warmth of the fire on a cold day.
> 
> View attachment 423793
> 
> 
> View attachment 423794
> 
> 
> View attachment 423795
> 
> 
> View attachment 423796
> 
> 
> H x


They are great together!


----------



## Charity

Don't worry Andre, she's just playing hard to get


----------



## ewelsh

Awwwww Andre, women hey, try and please them and look what happens


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Plotting my demise.....









(He tolerated this Christmas jumper well, his brother did not, I guess we know who will be wearing it for their Christmas photo :Hilarious)


----------



## ewelsh

Awwwww that is adorable :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

ewelsh said:


> Awwwww that is adorable :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


He had the full BSH face chub going on :Hilarious


----------



## Joy84

Cully said:


> I'm interested @Joy84 , any chance of a picture please?


@Cully , pics of the one I made for Phoebe are on this thread ...
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/snuffle-mats.480966/page-2

I'll try to dig out the spare ones tomorrow and take a pic, the blanket is different but mat and size the same


----------



## Joy84

Found them!
I thought I only had 2 but there's 3 
They are a bit squashed as they spent over a year in a plastic bag.
The size is about 30x40cm.
Free to a good home if anyone's willing to pay postage though not sure how much that would be as it's quite thick rubber mat :Banghead


----------



## Maurey

Mi naem is Jum
En i em cat
Mi ears be warm
In this hooge hat

Mi naem is Jum
En i ware hat
Mi hooman may
Nat get it bac

Mi naem is Jum
And this cold nite
Mi hooman keeps me
Warm an brite


----------



## SbanR




----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney is wrapped up for the day


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## BarneyBobCat

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 423879


It took me a few seconds to figure that out!


----------



## Charity

Toppy has elected himself keeper and protector of the SS parcels...in other words, nobody's having his presents.


----------



## MissyfromMice

It's mine...


----------



## Shrike

No, not a throwback to my Peru holiday - seems I could've saved a lot of money and simply gone to Dove Dale in Derbyshire to see Alpaca!


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> No, not a throwback to my Peru holiday - seems I could've saved a lot of money and simply gone to Dove Dale in Derbyshire to see Alpaca!
> View attachment 423909


:Hilarious:Hilarious Any Guinea pigs there or cat beer?


----------



## Cully

Shrike said:


> No, not a throwback to my Peru holiday - seems I could've saved a lot of money and simply gone to Dove Dale in Derbyshire to see Alpaca!
> View attachment 423909


Ooh I love alpacas, especially the black ones, they're gorgeous.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious Any Guinea pigs there or cat beer?


Cat beer. Really?:Jawdrop


----------



## Shrike

Cully said:


> Cat beer. Really?:Jawdrop


Well it was beer brewed by Cat Monks - Peruvian Cats are very accomplished you know!


----------



## Cully

Shrike said:


> Well it was beer brewed by Cat Monks - Peruvian Cats are very accomplished you know!
> View attachment 423918


Phew, what a relief and I won't have nightmares now.


----------



## Jaf

Woody went to sit with Ollie. It's lovely to see.


----------



## Jaf

6 cats in this pic taken just now. Woody, Ollie, Mari, Geri, Sausage and Choccy.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Exhausted


----------



## Maurey

Some candid sink shots today. Together with eye boogers I hadn't cleaned at the time of shooting Not sure which I like best as of yet.


----------



## jasperthecat

"I'm telling you, I did see a spider...it's up there somewhere"!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

Just got this cube for Misty. If she doesn't like it at least I have a new side table:Happy


----------



## Britt




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Today Tetley did two things for the first time; laid willingly on the scales, and reached over 4kg! 31 weeks old today, or 7 months, he won't be the biggest of British Shorthairs, but he will be a lot bigger than his brother who is 3.62kg today!


----------



## Britt

That face


----------



## Mrs Brown

Jaf said:


> 6 cats in this pic taken just now. Woody, Ollie, Mari, Geri, Sausage and Choccy.
> 
> View attachment 423938


Try as I might I can only find 5 cats! :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## Mrs Brown

Robbie. He knows I love him to bits. :Cat


----------



## Smuge

Saw a very strange looking cat today


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I'm just trying to have a little rest but Human Daddy keeps taking photos...I'll just strrreeeeetttccchhh out and get him, that'll teach him!"


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie playing with a counter- excuse the poor quality but action shots in a windowless hall are not exactly first class


----------



## Jaf

Lottie "helping" with the car


----------



## Psygon

Waffles enjoying some tummy rubs...


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy in the bathroom sink


----------



## Charity

Toppy swearing at Purdey


----------



## SbanR

Looking at the birds


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy swearing at Purdey
> 
> View attachment 424706


Aw Purdey, whatever did you do to Toppy?


----------



## Cully

Someone has replaced Misty with a shortened version...


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Aw Purdey, whatever did you do to Toppy?


It's really Toppy's fault, he will sit there or if Purdey sticks her nose through the bars, he rushes up hissing and growling. Then Purdey starts dancing about like Tigger which just winds him up more.


----------



## huckybuck

Jaf said:


> Lottie "helping" with the car
> 
> View attachment 424699


whaaaat??????

That's a fabulous pic!!!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> It's really Toppy's fault, he will sit there or if Purdey sticks her nose through the bars, he rushes up hissing and growling. Then Purdey starts dancing about like Tigger which just winds him up more.


Sorry but......:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

I just had a late Amazon delivery of 3 catnip bananas as gifts. I quickly double wrapped them in thick plastic and went to hide them.
When I got back guess who had found the packaging and was blissfully rolling in it ??


----------



## Jesthar

Mummy has been making Rocket Fuel mouse bums on this table 









Then she rubbed the spilled bits on the scratching post... 









....and now we're both stoned!


----------



## Britt

Trying to find a Forever family for Charcoal


----------



## Cully

Jesthar said:


> Mummy has been making Rocket Fuel mouse bums on this table
> View attachment 424734
> 
> 
> Then she rubbed the spilled bits on the scratching post...
> View attachment 424735
> 
> 
> ....and now we're both stoned!
> View attachment 424736


Plus you've given yourself a manicure. What a clever Mummy.:Smuggrin


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> View attachment 424777
> Trying to find a Forever family for Charcoal


 With such appealing eyes I hope it won't be long.


----------



## Mrs Brown

Jaf said:


> Lottie "helping" with the car
> 
> View attachment 424699


Wow! A spectacular photo! I was hoping a video would follow with that kitty using the bonnet as a slide.


----------



## SbanR

The strong winds sent him a little loopy. He was climbing trees, fences, the hedge


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Willow_Warren

Sofa thieves the pair of them (please excuse the messy sofa)



















(But look how close they are... fur is touching )


----------



## ChaosCat

Showing off her green eyes


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Maurey

I'm not sure if my baby will be growing much more in height or length, since she's fairly grown into her paws and ears, even though she's definitely small for a full grown coonie. Though they may grow again, it's happened once already lmao. Anyway! She's really starting to get her momma's lynx tufts.










She also needs a bath already >_< it's not even been a full month since her first one! She looks all right immediately after her evening brush, but damn is she a greasy monkey, lmao. Despite her tail being a bit dry //sigh// the wonders of owning a baby fluff monster!


----------



## Shrike

Ambush!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Where am i supposed to sleep?








That definitely a "do not disturb" face

P.s. Don't judge... For me that's a made bed lol...


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> Where am i supposed to slerp?
> View attachment 424898
> 
> That definitely a "do not disturb" face
> 
> P.s. Don't judge... For me that's a made bed lol...


No bed is made properly without a cat on it


----------



## Britt




----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Sorry Tetley, I had to share these silly faces 


















His disappointed face when he realised I took those photos :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Tetley&Kenco said:


> Sorry Tetley, I had to share these silly faces
> 
> View attachment 424984
> 
> View attachment 424983
> 
> 
> His disappointed face when he realised I took those photos :Hilarious
> View attachment 424982


Aw, photo 2, 'I am Tetley, hear me roar. Rowr'.


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Cully said:


> Aw, photo 2, 'I am Tetley, hear me roar. Rowr'.


ROARRRRRR


----------



## Psygon

Shrike said:


> Ambush!
> View attachment 424893
> 
> View attachment 424892
> 
> View attachment 424894
> 
> View attachment 424895


That toy is by far the most favourite toy in our house.


----------



## Psygon

Just, um, taking a few more Christmas photos...


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Just, um, taking a few more Christmas photos...
> 
> View attachment 425004
> 
> 
> View attachment 425005


I would like to know what it is you use which holds their attention long enough to take such good pics. Misty loses attention so quickly I rarely get a good one, and she hates the flash.


----------



## Charity

Whatever the joke, Bunty is not amused


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Whatever the joke, Bunty is not amused
> 
> View attachment 425024


Oh Toppy, you do brighten up my day. There should be a mandatory photo of him made available to have every morning with breakfast.:Happy


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> I would like to know what it is you use which holds their attention long enough to take such good pics. Misty loses attention so quickly I rarely get a good one, and she hates the flash.


I feel like I am about to let out all the tricks of the trade here...

So any toy will do really, although if it's something they are not really meant to have that's better at keeping attention. For these photos I had some of the Christmas ribbon from wrapping presents.

I never use the flash.

If I really, really want to keep their attention the sure fire way to do it is put whatever the toy is on my head :Hilarious:Hilarious tends to mean they look right at me and the camera with that typical tonk inquisitive look :-D


----------



## Psygon

Now you know the secret, you can totally read it in the expression. "Why have you got that toy on your head???'


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I feel like I am about to let out all the tricks of the trade here...
> 
> So any toy will do really, although if it's something they are not really meant to have that's better at keeping attention. For these photos I had some of the Christmas ribbon from wrapping presents.
> 
> I never use the flash.
> 
> If I really, really want to keep their attention the sure fire way to do it is put whatever the toy is on my head :Hilarious:Hilarious tends to mean they look right at me and the camera with that typical tonk inquisitive look :-D


Thank you for the tips. Not sure how that would go down on my claim for facial reconstruction.:Nailbiting


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> If I really, really want to keep their attention the sure fire way to do it is put whatever the toy is on my head





Psygon said:


> Now you know the secret, you can totally read it in the expression. "Why have you got that toy on your head???'
> 
> View attachment 425036


To complete the explanation you need to post a photo of you in action, with said toy on head


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> To complete the explanation you need to post a photo of you in action, with said toy on head


I second that! Mr Psygon, please help!


----------



## Psygon

Hahaha I will see if he will accommodate :-D


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Smuge

Headboards make excellent climbing frames


----------



## Psygon

Psygon said:


> Hahaha I will see if he will accommodate :-D


So didn't totally need my partner's help...

Here is Ted with the expression...










And me...










So there we have the secret carrot :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> So didn't totally need my partner's help...
> 
> Here is Ted with the expression...
> 
> View attachment 425072
> 
> 
> And me...
> 
> View attachment 425073
> 
> 
> So there we have the secret carrot :Hilarious:Hilarious


What I was wanting to see Psygon, was tonk and you in the same photo; so a shot of the two of you in profile.


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> What I was wanting to see Psygon, was tonk and you in the same photo; so a shot of the two of you in profile.


Oh! Hmm :-D


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> So didn't totally need my partner's help...
> 
> Here is Ted with the expression...
> 
> View attachment 425072
> 
> 
> And me...
> 
> View attachment 425073
> 
> 
> So there we have the secret carrot :Hilarious:Hilarious


Nice one, but I was really looking forward to seeing a head of tinsel.


----------



## MissFluffy

The original Miss Fluffy rearranging the water in the pond…


----------



## Jaf

Lottie "helping" with stacking the fire wood.


----------



## Charity

Don't think I'm going anywhere soon


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Don't think I'm going anywhere soon
> 
> View attachment 425163


No... you look quite settled...


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Don't think I'm going anywhere soon
> 
> View attachment 425163


Don't think I'd want to go anyway either with a Toppy cuddle on the cards.:Joyful


----------



## Tawny75

Age seems to be catching up with me, I am sure have been ill more times than ever this year. I have been struck down with a sickness bug and am off work but I have 2 nurses looking after me...


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> Age seems to be catching up with me, I am sure have been ill more times than ever this year. I have been struck down with a sickness bug and am off work but I have 2 nurses looking after me...
> 
> View attachment 425177


Oh no, it's not that awful Noro Virus is it? Poor you.
Seems your 2 nurses are taking a little siesta while it's quiet.
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Tawny75

Cully said:


> Oh no, it's not that awful Noro Virus is it? Poor you.
> Seems your 2 nurses are taking a little siesta while it's quiet.
> Hope you feel better soon.


I hope not, I do know I have been able to stomach nothing but toast and water for 3 days now, I must say I am feeling better today though.


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> I hope not, I do know I have been able to stomach nothing but toast and water for 3 days now, I must say I am feeling better today though.


Oh so sorry to hear you are poorly - I think toast and water is the best thing for a tummy bug - so glad you are feeling better - at least it's before Christmas xx


----------



## Charity

Tawny75 said:


> Age seems to be catching up with me, I am sure have been ill more times than ever this year. I have been struck down with a sickness bug and am off work but I have 2 nurses looking after me...
> 
> View attachment 425177


Poor you, hope you're soon on the mend. Not sure nurses are meant to have cat naps


----------



## ChaosCat

Tawny75 said:


> Age seems to be catching up with me, I am sure have been ill more times than ever this year. I have been struck down with a sickness bug and am off work but I have 2 nurses looking after me...
> 
> View attachment 425177


Hope you wake up a lot better this morning!


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> I hope not, I do know I have been able to stomach nothing but toast and water for 3 days now, I must say I am feeling better today though.


Hope the worst is over for you now. Give those nurses a tummy tickle:Cat.


----------



## Britt




----------



## LostSoul

Finn, getting ready for Santa paws.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! Don't take ALL the boxes to recycling...ppllleeeasssseeee"










I've obviously left him this little one  How can I ignore that face? Those eyes?

Also, I don't know if it's wishful thinking or I'm just imagining it but I think he looks a lot more like his old self. If you ignore all his bald patches, he's in pretty reasonable condition and his whiskers seem longer and better again. Maybe all the medications are doing their jobs and he feels a bit better


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! Don't take ALL the boxes to recycling...ppllleeeasssseeee"
> 
> View attachment 425295
> 
> 
> I've obviously left him this little one  How can I ignore that face? Those eyes?
> 
> Also, I don't know if it's wishful thinking or I'm just imagining it but I think he looks a lot more like his old self. If you ignore all his bald patches, he's in pretty reasonable condition and his whiskers seem longer and better again. Maybe all the medications are doing their jobs and he feels a bit better


Just look at those beautiful long whiskers x


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Willow_Warren said:


> Just look at those beautiful long whiskers x


I know! I think they look so much better  No doubt wishful thinking but I am almost convinced he's looking better. Heh.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know! I think they look so much better  No doubt wishful thinking but I am almost convinced he's looking better. Heh.


Not wishful thinking, he does look brighter!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Also, I don't know if it's wishful thinking or I'm just imagining it but I think he looks a lot more like his old self. If you ignore all his bald patches, he's in pretty reasonable condition and his whiskers seem longer and better again.


He's certainly looking more perky. Well done Oscar Woo, keep it up.:Happy:Happy


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 425281


I've tried zooming in to see what she's staring at but can't see anything?????


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper and Ollie are currently in a power struggle over territory among other things.
Ollie being a greedy little so and so doesn't like Jasper coming into the kitchen when he thinks food is on offer and will try to bully Jasper out but Jasper doesn't let it bother him. Jasper on the other hand doesn't like it when Ollie follows him around the house and gets annoyed with him as he did a few minutes ago.

Jasper came into my study and climbed up onto the keyboard...of course Ollie didn't like being left out pushed open the door and came in too and also didn't like the idea of Jasper climbing up where he believes it's his place so a bit of girlie paw slapping erupted which continued after Jasper had left the room and ambushed Ollie on his way out of the door which then further continued when Jasper chased and cornered Ollie at the foot of the stairs. I could see it coming so took out the water pistol and gave them a squirt which settled them.

The thing is that even when Jasper has a go at Ollie, Ollie will immediately go back for more and very often provokes Jasper or starts things off when all is quiet so it's not all Jasper's fault. Sometimes they both behave just like a pair of tetchy tots who've both got past their bedtime. The good thing is that so far the bickering hasn't led to any blood being drawn...all that happens is a brief scurry and a bit of fur flies but nothing more serious and neither Jasper or Ollie are what I'd describe as aggressive and it's mostly over within a few seconds and then things generally get back to normal.

It's about to kick off! That look on Jasper's face along with his poise says it all.










Its starting, not that Ollie is particularly bothered!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I've tried zooming in to see what she's staring at but can't see anything?????


I have no idea, either


----------



## Britt

How am I supposed to jigsaw?


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney has a visitor today


----------



## SbanR

@LJC675 Ollie's morning walk


----------



## MissyfromMice

The arrival of the catnip banana


----------



## LJC675

SbanR said:


> @LJC675 Ollie's morning walk
> 
> View attachment 425483
> View attachment 425484


I think we rarely see Ollie on the ground (wow that English doesn't sound good)


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> I think we rarely see Ollie on the ground (wow that English doesn't sound good)


Hahahaha! Here I am


----------



## Britt




----------



## ChaosCat

Annie the athlete


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ChaosCat said:


> Annie the athlete
> 
> View attachment 425579
> 
> 
> View attachment 425580
> 
> 
> View attachment 425581
> 
> 
> View attachment 425582
> 
> 
> View attachment 425583
> 
> 
> View attachment 425584


Snap!


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> Annie the athlete
> 
> View attachment 425579
> 
> 
> View attachment 425580
> 
> 
> View attachment 425581
> 
> 
> View attachment 425582
> 
> 
> View attachment 425583
> 
> 
> View attachment 425584


Woow :Wideyed !!! Awesome shots !!!


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Snap!
> View attachment 425585


The monster ball is Annie's all time favourite toy- glad Barney likes his, too.



MissyfromMice said:


> Woow :Wideyed !!! Awesome shots !!!


Thank you! With Annie most are either action shots or of her sleeping, she is a binary cat, she only knows 0 and 1


----------



## Willow_Warren

Is anyone else's cat obsessed with earth/compost? These were only brought inside for wrapping (they are presents)










H x


----------



## Britt

ChaosCat said:


> Annie the athlete
> 
> View attachment 425579
> 
> 
> View attachment 425580
> 
> 
> View attachment 425581
> 
> 
> View attachment 425582
> 
> 
> View attachment 425583
> 
> 
> View attachment 425584


A gymnast!


----------



## Britt

Only 1 seat in my small flat and see who took it. I sit on the floor (my back pain is getting worse),


----------



## lymorelynn

Cosy kitties


----------



## MissyfromMice

One of Missy's favourite sleeping spots ; under the duvet cover


----------



## Britt

I dropped Charcoal at Help Animals this morning. No doubt they will find a forever home for him (Pooh is exclusive and was really unhappy having him around).


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Britt




----------



## Mrs Brown

lymorelynn said:


> Cosy kitties
> View attachment 425652


Perfection! I want them!! :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> View attachment 425764
> I dropped Charcoal at Help Animals this morning. No doubt they will find a forever home for him (Pooh is exclusive and was really unhappy having him around).


He's so lovely. I hope he doesn't have to wait long.


----------



## xblackmagicx

Bartosch is enjoying the fact that people are sending me wrapped presents from the UK. Obviously, its really just an excuse to send HIM presents: The boxes they come in. This one he approves of very much.


----------



## LeArthur

I was scrolling through Instagram when I saw a post and thought "They look like the cat chat tonks!" Aren't they @Psygon


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I just have to lie here in front of the fire as my little tummy is still so chilly. Maybe one day my hair will grow back"


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I just have to lie here in front of the fire as my little tummy is still so chilly. Maybe one day my hair will grow back"
> 
> View attachment 426029


How is his bald patch coming along? Is there grass on the wicket?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Barely any growth really, BBC, it's the steroids slowing down the growth I think. It makes me wonder if we will ever have him fully furry again - as no doubt he will need to be shaved again before it has all grown back!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Barely any growth really, BBC, it's the steroids slowing down the growth I think. It makes me wonder if we will ever have him fully furry again - as no doubt he will need to be shaved again before it has all grown back!


Thats a shame Mrs F. He might need a jumper with this cold weather! Perhaps his body will adjust and hair growth will become normal


----------



## Britt




----------



## Charity

Toppy's watching for Santa...he's got a long wait


----------



## Cully

Same here @Charity , thought she heard sleigh bells on the roof. Not long now!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre is so funny! He loves watching horses on the television... it's the only time he shows any interest in the television!









(Lola is sat by the fire)


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

Toppy thinks there should have been a cat in the stable...I'm sure there was one somewhere


----------



## cheekyscrip

It is cold outside...


----------



## Psygon

Jam Sandwich!


----------



## ChaosCat

My fruit bowl contains very sweet fruit this morning


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Toppy thinks there should have been a cat in the stable...I'm sure there was one somewhere
> 
> View attachment 426232


Love your new lights @Charity


----------



## Smuge

7 year anniversary with my better half today and we are staying in a hotel. there is absolutely no way I spent some time during our meal checking that the cats hadn't pulled the Christmas tree down ...










Tree is still standing but the night vision caught Tali mid-bath


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 426374


She has a very superior look!


----------



## Joy84

ChaosCat said:


> She has a very superior look!


I agree!
This could be a dictionary definition of "looking down at someone"- no words necessary :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

"I was just looking, honestly"


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> "I was just looking, honestly"
> 
> View attachment 426405


Of course you were, Toppy! Nobody here would suspect anything else of you!


----------



## ChaosCat

Quiet Sunday morning


----------



## Willow_Warren

I'm trying to write a shopping list!









(So far I have cat litter, rabbit food & cleaning stuff on the list as I can't decide what I want to eat!)


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Of course you were, Toppy! Nobody here would suspect anything else of you!


He thinks I don't know that he's lying


----------



## GingerNinja

Okay, no cat in this photo but I have lived with a HP cardboard box in my living room for 7 years. Cannot get rid as was Gipsy's favourite bed and is now Ginkgo's.... now upgraded to look a little bit prettier


----------



## GingerNinja

And to prove that I have cats, luna and ginkgo enjoying toys from @QOTN.... the envelope was a great hit too


----------



## Joy84

GingerNinja said:


> Okay, no cat in this photo but I have lived with a HP cardboard box in my living room for 7 years. Cannot get rid as was Gipsy's favourite bed and is now Ginkgo's.... now upgraded to look a little bit prettier
> 
> View attachment 426491


Can you spruce up our Primani bag like that? Please :Banghead


----------



## GingerNinja

Joy84 said:


> Can you spruce up our Primani bag like that? Please :Banghead
> 
> View attachment 426496


Yes , no problem. I have 6+years to come up with a design right?


----------



## Jaf

Sleepy cats. Jackie, Lori, Geri and Choccy.

There was a sneaky extra black cat, Mari, but he ran off before I could get the pic.


----------



## ChaosCat

Towelling a very wet Annie dry


----------



## Willow_Warren

ChaosCat said:


> Towelling a very wet Annie dry
> 
> View attachment 426522


oh Annie... were there many adventures to be had out in the rain? (Or was in an indoor mis-adventure )

(Lola got a bit wet on the rain on Saturday I can't get anywhere near her with a towel though...)

H x


----------



## Joy84

OMG! We're on page 999!! :Woot:Woot:Woot


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> oh Annie... were there many adventures to be had out in the rain? (Or was in an indoor mis-adventure )
> 
> (Lola got a bit wet on the rain on Saturday I can't get anywhere near her with a towel though...)
> 
> H x


Annie goes out in any weather and she got wet in the pouring rain- inside she avoids all contact with water other than drinking it.
She's good about towelling when soaking wet, if she's only moderately wet she rather deals with it herself.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is preparing for Christmas


----------



## Jaf

Jackie's taken to sleeping in the carrier...I can hear her snoring from here!

Also Woody, Choccy and a glimpse of Geri in this pic.


----------



## Charity

Getting cheesed off waiting for Santa now


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Psygon

@lea247

I'm pretty sure this means the tonks are smaller than the HB's :-D


----------



## ChaosCat

"Time to open my Secret Santa parcel tonight!"
"No Annie, Christmas Eve is present opening time in Germany, but as it is a British Secret Santa we'll open your parcel tomorrow morning."
"Can I open these German presents then?"
"Don't you dare! They aren't for you!"


----------



## Britt

Pooh joins me to wish you Happy Holidays xx


----------



## Psygon

lea247 said:


> I was scrolling through Instagram when I saw a post and thought "They look like the cat chat tonks!" Aren't they @Psygon
> 
> View attachment 426016


Ooh I missed this :-D


----------



## Shrike

Sleepy time for Brookie girl!

















"G'way, Slave! I'm only half way through my important morning nap!"


----------



## Charity

"I thought I heard sleigh bells"

"No, you didn't"


----------



## Jenny1966

Manny is all ready for the big day! Happy Christmas xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Daddy! Where's Human Mother? Work? Booo."










"I do like my box though"


----------



## Cully

@ChaosCat , Misty wont allow me near her with a towel. However, when she gets wet outside she runs in trying to shake the water off all 4 paws at the same time. Hilarious to see her momentarily levitating.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> "Time to open my Secret Santa parcel tonight!"
> "No Annie, Christmas Eve is present opening time in Germany, but as it is a British Secret Santa we'll open your parcel tomorrow morning."
> "Can I open these German presents then?"
> "Don't you dare! They aren't for you!"
> 
> View attachment 426732


Oh go on, let her open one


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Oh go on, let her open one


No! Can't do that! They are from my elder son for my mother.


----------



## Britt




----------



## Joy84

Phoebe got a Christmas present from people my Mum works for :Cat


----------



## Britt




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Willow_Warren

Who knows where she's been with those muddy pawsies but she looks very happy out in the sunshine










Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie girl limped this morning and was unusually quiet. Looks like she sprained her leg. Luckily I still have the painkiller our vet prescribed last time, enough to get us over Christmas. I'll watch her closely, of course, and get her to a clinic if it must be. But as she walked exactly as last time she had a sprained leg I hope it's just that and we can wait with our vet visit until Friday. Why do these things come so very ill timed always?


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> Who knows where she's been with those muddy pawsies but she looks very happy out in the sunshine
> 
> View attachment 427079
> 
> 
> Hannah


Best not to ask, I find.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Christmas food comas in front of the fire 










(I do keep an eye on them to make sure they don't get too close!)

H x


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> Christmas food comas in front of the fire
> 
> View attachment 427205
> 
> 
> (I do keep an eye on them to make sure they don't get too close!)
> 
> H x


Aw bless them, with full little tummy's.
It reminded me of when my dog used to lie in front of the fire. He got so hot you could see the steam rising from his fur as he whimpered in pain, but would he move??


----------



## Tetley&Kenco




----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is a lot better today, almost back to her usual lively and sprightly self.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Annie, I guess she is so fit though that anything she does do means a faster recovery. I hope you've had a lovely couple of days @ChaosCat - after yesterday's madness, I'm tempted to embrace Human Daddy's Czech heritage and go for the Christmas Eve dinner!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh poor Annie, I guess she is so fit though that anything she does do means a faster recovery. I hope you've had a lovely couple of days @ChaosCat - after yesterday's madness, I'm tempted to embrace Human Daddy's Czech heritage and go for the Christmas Eve dinner!


Thanks, yes, nice and quiet with family on Christmas Eve, at home yesterday. Hope yesterday's madness is dropping off you today.
Annie does heal fast, luckily. Seeing this normally lively girl so quiet and subdued is horrible.


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ChaosCat so pleased to hear Annie is improving


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> @ChaosCat so pleased to hear Annie is improving


Thank you!


----------



## Psygon

Willow_Warren said:


> @ChaosCat so pleased to hear Annie is improving


Me too!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie is a lot better today, almost back to her usual lively and sprightly self.
> 
> View attachment 427306
> 
> 
> View attachment 427305
> 
> 
> View attachment 427303
> 
> 
> View attachment 427304


Really pleased our Piratess has recovered. Time to fill your new mouse jar Annie.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Really pleased our Piratess has recovered. Time to fill your new mouse jar Annie.


Errm...


----------



## Charity

Just waking up


----------



## Britt




----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy's having a lazy day


----------



## Jesthar

Me and Mum opened our presents today, and someone ended up with more than she bargained for trying to help unwrap them!


















She also enjoyed playing with the raffia off one of the parcels










As did Charlie-girl  









(Don't worry, Lori didn't wear the ribbon for long, and barely noticed it )


----------



## Charity

Having a rest after the excitement of the last couple of days


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Bunty, I hope you are enjoying a little chill out now


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Bunty, I hope you are enjoying a little chill out now


Because we've had visitors most of the last two days, she only comes out in the evenings when its normal again


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Bunty, you'll be glad it's all calmer again now. Hope you get some good rest tonight.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jigged and his fave kicker


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is her healthy and happy self again!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Famous again!


----------



## SbanR

Not much to see on a grey, misty morning


----------



## Willow_Warren

Pop out for 5 minutes to get some milk and look who nabs the sofa!










Oh but so cute!


----------



## ChaosCat

Played a lot, time for a nap- Annie *loves* her new blanket.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

Mum sez this is a Krispies pheasant but it don't look like either. Hmph!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Misty Moo! You know your Mum wouldn't tell you fibs, don't you


----------



## Psygon

Got a new bed for Christmas... Here are the boys trying it out. CK is the super teeny one, Ted the enormous one


----------



## Charity

I'm amazed Bunty's come out of hiding as we've got a visitor at the moment but she's keeping an eye on the door ready for flight if necessary










Then she decides to risk settling down with Toppy, much to his disgust


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> I'm amazed Bunty's come out of hiding as we've got a visitor at the moment but she's keeping an eye on the door ready for flight if necessary
> 
> View attachment 427606
> 
> 
> Then she decides to risk settling down with Toppy, much to his disgust
> 
> View attachment 427607


Oh Bunty! Good girl!! whenever you get spooked, just go and lay your head on Toppy''s!! Love this photo

@ChaosCat glad to see that Anne is back to her old self!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Psygon said:


> Got a new bed for Christmas... Here are the boys trying it out. CK is the super teeny one, Ted the enormous one
> 
> View attachment 427605
> 
> View attachment 427604


Who would have guessed Super Ted is bigger than Super Man?!


----------



## Psygon

BarneyBobCat said:


> Who would have guessed Super Ted is bigger than Super Man?!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I'm amazed Bunty's come out of hiding as we've got a visitor at the moment but she's keeping an eye on the door ready for flight if necessary
> 
> View attachment 427606
> 
> 
> Then she decides to risk settling down with Toppy, much to his disgust
> 
> View attachment 427607


Aw, brave girl Bunty. Toppy will protect you.
I love to see the way they cuddle up together, so sweet.
Misty is ok with visitors as long as she knows she can get to her safe spot if needed. Some of the visitors we've had, l wish *l* had a safe spot sometimes.:Chicken


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 427667


Nice to see you fully recovered Annie. Now don't forget, that jar needs to receive its first guest.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Nice to see you fully recovered Annie. Now don't forget, that jar needs to receive its first guest.


Would you please stop encouraging her?
I might start sending you the guests...


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Would you please stop encouraging her?
> I might start sending you the guests...


Not sure how my postman would feel about that.


----------



## Cully

Here's Moo giving her Wigl'y'Worm the once over. She loves anything that 'appears' to move by itself.


----------



## SbanR

Ollie feeling pensive this morning


----------



## Tawny75

Peace is reigning this morning, do I want to go to fat club or just stay here with my rascals?


----------



## ChaosCat

Tawny75 said:


> Peace is reigning this morning, do I want to go to fat club or just stay here with my rascals?
> 
> View attachment 427672


Is that a serious question?


----------



## Willow_Warren

My two must be tired today after all the festivities 










It do feel rather emotional seeing them snooze so close together, having never had two cats before these are all firsts for me.

H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tawny75 said:


> Peace is reigning this morning, do I want to go to fat club or just stay here with my rascals?
> 
> View attachment 427672


I went last night to face the scales...! Eeeeek!

I almost escaped running this morning as Oscar was sat on me in bed...then he moved so I had no excuse


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I went last night to face the scales...! Eeeeek!
> 
> I almost escaped running this morning as Oscar was sat on me in bed...then he moved so I had no excuse


Oh gosh Mrs F, I went shopping this morning and couldn't resist a box of fresh cream cakes. For my visitors of course!!! I'm really putting off stepping on my scales until Jan 2nd.
You're so good with your running, so well done for not snuggling up with Oscar today.


----------



## Charity

Last night I stuffed myself full of chocolate. I can resist it in the shops but not when its sitting looking at me at home. I'm not getting on the scales until Easter!


----------



## Charity

There's a pigeon sat on the edge of our roof with his tail hanging over, Toppy's transfixed.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy enjoying some winter sunshine, after a stressful annual vet check-up this morning.
Fortunately she's in perfect health.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good girl, Missy (I must say, I've never seen you look anything but serene before and you look positively cross in this photo!), good work at the Vet.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good girl, Missy (I must say, I've never seen you look anything but serene before and you look positively cross in this photo!), good work at the Vet.


This was Missy at last year's medical check-up in the vet's waiting room.


----------



## Psygon

Ah, Waffles is definitely the prettiest tonk.


----------



## Psygon

The face that says please stop bothering me I am snuggling in this blanket and I don't care of you think it's cute!


----------



## Willow_Warren

So by now I should be cleaning out the chickens and rabbits with the vacuum cleaning done. But can't tare myself away from this beauty



















He has woken now and keeps head butting me! 
H x


----------



## lymorelynn

Have a Weather Watcher to make you smile in between Christmas and New Year
Storm Chaser








Rain Dancer








Sun Seeker








And Rainbow Warrior


----------



## MissyfromMice

lymorelynn said:


> Have a Weather Watcher to make you smile in between Christmas and New Year
> Storm Chaser
> View attachment 427765
> 
> Rain Dancer
> View attachment 427766
> 
> Sun Seeker
> View attachment 427767
> 
> And Rainbow Warrior
> View attachment 427768


----------



## Cookielabrador

Hello cat chat! :Cat
I've already done a quick celebratory post in the random dog chat, but Cookie and Purdy are finally being relatively friendly towards each other! It might not sound like a big deal, but a few years ago they could hardly be in a room together! This is the first time I've even seen them be willingly near each other! 
Here's a few photos because I'm stupidly happy and it's really sweet


----------



## SbanR

Cookielabrador said:


> Hello cat chat! :Cat
> I've already done a quick celebratory post in the random dog chat, but Cookie and Purdy are finally being relatively friendly towards each other! It might not sound like a big deal, but a few years ago they could hardly be in a room together! This is the first time I've even seen them be willingly near each other!
> Here's a few photos because I'm stupidly happy and it's really sweet
> View attachment 427773
> 
> 
> View attachment 427775
> 
> View attachment 427776


Your dog has a very sweet face. It's always great when family pets get on


----------



## ChaosCat

Cookielabrador said:


> Hello cat chat! :Cat
> I've already done a quick celebratory post in the random dog chat, but Cookie and Purdy are finally being relatively friendly towards each other! It might not sound like a big deal, but a few years ago they could hardly be in a room together! This is the first time I've even seen them be willingly near each other!
> Here's a few photos because I'm stupidly happy and it's really sweet
> View attachment 427773
> 
> 
> View attachment 427775
> 
> View attachment 427776


Celebratory photos absolutely in order! Glad your two get on like that now!


----------



## Charity

Cookielabrador said:


> Hello cat chat! :Cat
> I've already done a quick celebratory post in the random dog chat, but Cookie and Purdy are finally being relatively friendly towards each other! It might not sound like a big deal, but a few years ago they could hardly be in a room together! This is the first time I've even seen them be willingly near each other!
> Here's a few photos because I'm stupidly happy and it's really sweet
> View attachment 427773
> 
> 
> View attachment 427775
> 
> View attachment 427776


That is so lovely @Cookielabrador, they both look very relaxed. It gives me some hope for my Purdey and Toppy who just wind each other up at the moment.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear @lymorelynn how can I possibly choose a favourite when they are all such little cuties?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, if you will insist on firstly going back to sleep and secondly leaving me to go shopping, then this is what will happen. Human Daddy is clearly my favourite today"










Oscar never sits on that sofa really...and certainly not with HD 










Apparently Human Daddy couldn't find Oscar. Then he heard a noise and discovered him behind the sofa curled up on a blankie.










For the finale, he thought he'd have a little sleep like this. I bet that's so snug.


----------



## Cully

Cookielabrador said:


> Hello cat chat! :Cat
> I've already done a quick celebratory post in the random dog chat, but Cookie and Purdy are finally being relatively friendly towards each other! It might not sound like a big deal, but a few years ago they could hardly be in a room together! This is the first time I've even seen them be willingly near each other!
> Here's a few photos because I'm stupidly happy and it's really sweet
> View attachment 427773
> 
> 
> View attachment 427775
> 
> View attachment 427776


It really is peace and goodwill to all then. You must be so happy.


----------



## Jenny1966

Don't tell Molly and Manny but I've become a Nan!

my daughter just got this little cutie  I wonder how my two would cope if I got one! Lol


----------



## SbanR

Jenny1966 said:


> Don't tell Molly and Manny but I've become a Nan!
> 
> my daughter just got this little cutie  I wonder how my two would cope if I got one! Lol
> 
> View attachment 427797


Another sweet dog today


----------



## Tawny75

Lily and Sev are on guard over Hogwarts (ferret shed).


----------



## Charity

Oh dear....


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> Have a Weather Watcher to make you smile in between Christmas and New Year
> Storm Chaser
> View attachment 427765
> 
> Rain Dancer
> View attachment 427766
> 
> Sun Seeker
> View attachment 427767
> 
> And Rainbow Warrior
> View attachment 427768


Oh oh oh how I love little lambchops (the only lambchops I like).
One day I will be a slave to a lambchop.
They are all so adorable xx


----------



## Psygon

Just Waffles


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Oh dear....
> 
> View attachment 427807


Oh Bunty, what have you done with the rest of Toppy?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Oh Bunty, what have you done with the rest of Toppy?


He's in there somewhere


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> He's in there somewhere
> 
> View attachment 427829


:Hilarious Poor Toppy


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> He's in there somewhere
> 
> View attachment 427829


Aww seeing your two together always makes me feel all fuzzy inside.


----------



## oliviarussian

Jenny1966 said:


> Don't tell Molly and Manny but I've become a Nan!
> 
> my daughter just got this little cutie  I wonder how my two would cope if I got one! Lol
> 
> View attachment 427797


They would pack their bags immediately!!!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Psygon

Been for a mooch around the sales.

Got this! It's maybe a little large (had to buy size L rather than M as it was the last one).

Ted and Jammy assisting with modelling.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I do like this jumper a lot, I saw it when @ewelsh put it on the Puuurchases thread...I just don't wear jumpers enough (it is on JL and I have been looking...) to justify it. It must be teeny if you are okay with a large though, so wouldn't fit me anyway. Phew!

Super soft with cashmere in there too, the cats will love making it into a nest


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> I do like this jumper a lot, I saw it when @ewelsh put it on the Puuurchases thread...I just don't wear jumpers enough (it is on JL and I have been looking...) to justify it. It must be teeny if you are okay with a large though, so wouldn't fit me anyway. Phew!
> 
> Super soft with cashmere in there too, the cats will love making it into a nest


I didn't actually try it on! But I thought if I have to wear a shirt under it it will be fine! I got it from JL too.

It's quite a thin jumper, tho feels very soft!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Psygon said:


> Been for a mooch around the sales.
> 
> Got this! It's maybe a little large (had to buy size L rather than M as it was the last one).
> 
> Ted and Jammy assisting with modelling.
> 
> View attachment 427835
> View attachment 427836


Oh... I have sooo been trying to avoid the sales... I just found this on line!!

Hum... click and collect... (no... no... I don't _need_ it...)... la... la.... la....

Wonder what the sizing is like... just out of interest you understand...

H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This is *exactly* my thought process @Willow_Warren :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Willow_Warren there possibly is a tee shirt too on the boden website:

https://www.boden.co.uk/en-gb/robyn-jersey-tee-milkshake-cat-person/sty-j0389-lpk


----------



## ChaosCat

Why have you been at school most of the day? Still Christmas holidays and your job is here with me! 

Sorry Annie, but some schoolwork needs to be done in the holidays.


----------



## Psygon

Willow_Warren said:


> Oh... I have sooo been trying to avoid the sales... I just found this on line!!
> 
> Hum... click and collect... (no... no... I don't _need_ it...)... la... la.... la....
> 
> Wonder what the sizing is like... just out of interest you understand...
> 
> H x


The sizing seems quite accurate... From things I have bought in the past... So this one will probs be a little large for me! But it was worth it :-D


----------



## Psygon

Walked out the room... Came back to this. The sofa was empty when I left.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Psygon said:


> Walked out the room... Came back to this. The sofa was empty when I left.
> 
> View attachment 427846


So adorable!


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Walked out the room... Came back to this. The sofa was empty when I left.
> 
> View attachment 427846


They are amazingly kind in staying so close together and actually leaving enough space for you to sit!
Annie is perfectly capable of spreading out on my sofa alone and not leaving me any space.


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> They are amazingly kind in staying so close together and actually leaving enough space for you to sit!
> Annie is perfectly capable of spreading out on my sofa alone and not leaving me any space.


You're right, there is space... I need more tonks!!! :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> You're right, there is space... I need more tonks!!! :Hilarious


That's also an option to use the space!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Come on @Psygon surely there's space for a Baby Lambchop


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Come on @Psygon surely there's space for a Baby Lambchop


That's right. I was wondering if @Psygon was about to catnap a Lambchop


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother can you please ask @Psygon to tell Ted that SkinnyMouse ROCKS!!!!"










"Errrm, Human Daddy, do you mind, I am trying to rest"


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Come on @Psygon surely there's space for a Baby Lambchop





SbanR said:


> That's right. I was wondering if @Psygon was about to catnap a Lambchop


Well... if I was closer I would love to go and visit @lymorelynn - though I think she checks bags and pockets when you leave 

People keep showing me pics of baby tonks too...


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother can you please ask @Psygon to tell Ted that SkinnyMouse ROCKS!!!!"
> 
> View attachment 427858
> 
> 
> "Errrm, Human Daddy, do you mind, I am trying to rest"
> 
> View attachment 427859


Ted is super, super happy that Oscar likes his mouse


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 427843
> 
> Why have you been at school most of the day? Still Christmas holidays and your job is here with me!
> 
> Sorry Annie, but some schoolwork needs to be done in the holidays.


She looks seriously miffed. Hope she forgave you.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> She looks seriously miffed. Hope she forgave you.


She doesn't carry a grudge for long, luckily.


----------



## Mrs Brown

*Look what she has done to my photo! Can a cat not have a lie down in peace? *










*Robbie wishes you all a Happy New Year and of course those sentiments come from me too ! A wonderful site and forum and I hope to chat and read in 2020 too!*


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Mrs Brown

Psygon said:


> Walked out the room... Came back to this. The sofa was empty when I left.
> 
> View attachment 427846


I can't quite bear it. May have to move into your house. :Angelic:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## MissyfromMice

Chattering Missy


----------



## Shrike

Face off between Brooke and Peppa this afternoon. Bit of long range yowling and a lovely arched back from Peppa which I missed photoing. Brooke's tail was nicely floofed too.























About 5 mins later I looked out and they were still there:








Eventually Peppa pretended to have a nonchalant stretch and slinked off. Brooke was going to follow but Gwen the labradoodle arrived home and chased Brooke off the close!

edit - ooops I wrongly called Peppa Jaffa originally - she's his sister who sadly I've never managed to photo. She is very pretty though.


----------



## Jiskefet

Wobbel, Romeo and Mowgli trying to ignore the fireworks


----------



## Psygon

Not every photo shoot goes to plan... :Hilarious


















But funny :Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

Jiskefet said:


> Wobbel, Romeo and Mowgli trying to ignore the fireworks


It seems like such a long time since you've posted. It's nice to see you back again xx


----------



## Jiskefet

I don't spend much time on the computer nowadays, and reading and posting on my phone is a bit of a challenge. Though it is a little better on my new phone.
Also, the site I used to put my resized photos on is no longer functioning, unless you gave a paid account.


----------



## Charity

Bunty, Toppy and I would like to wish all our Cat Chat friends


----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre seems to have gotten the wrong idea about how to play with the tunnel and has basically just jumped on it and squashed it flat!



















H x


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> Andre seems to have gotten the wrong idea about how to play with the tunnel and has basically just jumped on it and squashed it flat!
> 
> View attachment 427971
> 
> 
> View attachment 427972
> 
> 
> @Willow_Warren
> Perhaps he likes to snuggle on the soft lining and thinks it's another comfy bed!
> Haha, Misty likes her new tunnel so she can hide and ambush me.
> Unfortunately she doesn't realise her bum sticks out the end so I can see that telltale bum wiggle and know what's coming.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie jumps into 2020


----------



## Willow_Warren

Just laid out all the animal patchwork pieces I have done (one pattern is released each month + a few freebie patterns), Lola had to come and investigate!










And to show her full beauty









H x


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Just laid out all the animal patchwork pieces I have done (one pattern is released each month + a few freebie patterns), Lola had to come and investigate!
> 
> View attachment 427981
> 
> 
> And to show her full beauty
> View attachment 427982
> 
> 
> H x


Love your patchwork pieces!


----------



## Jiskefet

When the fireworks had subsided and we decided to go to bed, Pippa decided to show herself.


----------



## SbanR

Trying to get closer to the birds


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

We're just quietly relaxing today


----------



## Psygon

Someone partied a little hard last night :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Britt

Exhausted ....


----------



## Psygon

Psygon said:


> Someone partied a little hard last night :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 428002


Jammy is STILL feeling rough :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

(She is fine really, just pulling some spectacular hungover looking faces today!).


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Jammy is STILL feeling rough :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> (She is fine really, just pulling some spectacular hungover looking faces today!).
> View attachment 428010


Probably copying her humans in a feeling of solidarity!


----------



## Cully

Seems there are a few hangovers around (both human and feline) from wine/catnip.


----------



## SbanR

A loaf for @Mrs Funkin 









Ollie up to his usual tricks


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie has been outside in the frost a lot today, now home for a nap.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

"Barney! Some privacy please!!!"


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## lymorelynn

Someone has discovered the Christmas tree. Thank goodness it's coming down tomorrow


----------



## MissyfromMice

lymorelynn said:


> Someone has discovered the Christmas tree. Thank goodness it's coming down tomorrow
> View attachment 428066


Awww, what a sweetie :Kiss


----------



## Psygon

lymorelynn said:


> Someone has discovered the Christmas tree. Thank goodness it's coming down tomorrow
> View attachment 428066


Aww, you can't take away the fun!!


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Someone has discovered the Christmas tree. Thank goodness it's coming down tomorrow
> View attachment 428066


Awwwww leave the tree up longer


----------



## Psygon

If I pull the string I can make it move...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @lymorelynn I have no words.

Deary me. Be still my kitten beating heart!


----------



## SbanR

lymorelynn said:


> Someone has discovered the Christmas tree. Thank goodness it's coming down tomorrow
> View attachment 428066


You could put away the decorations but leave the tree up. They need climbing experience


----------



## LeArthur

Back home again after a week away. I had a supervisor to make sure I actually unpacked


----------



## LeArthur

I feel huckybuck is going to have 20 questions about what's on the top. But if I whisper and don't tag her maybe she won't hear me?!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh you handsome devil, Arthur! I trust your mum missed you 

(I can almost smell the Battenburg!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

lea247 said:


> I feel huckybuck is going to have 20 questions about what's on the top. But if I whisper and don't tag her maybe she won't hear me?!


(I just thought the same about a photo I posted, when I realised my cushion wasn't the right way up!)


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh you handsome devil, Arthur! I trust your mum missed you
> 
> (I can almost smell the Battenburg!)


I did! I think he missed me too given how he was flicking his tail and head butting me as I walked in


----------



## Psygon

lea247 said:


> I feel huckybuck is going to have 20 questions about what's on the top. But if I whisper and don't tag her maybe she won't hear me?!


I was wondering what the little easel is...


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> I was wondering what the little easel is...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

A tiny canvas painting  The easel came with it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother...I haz a new blankie from @Psygon and its got my handsome face on it. See. Me and Human Daddy need a sofa each, you can sit on the floor"










"I'll just test out how it is for grooming"










"Now I'll test it for Sphynxing"


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother...I haz a new blankie from @Psygon and its got my handsome face on it. See. Me and Human Daddy need a sofa each, you can sit on the floor"
> 
> View attachment 428082
> 
> Had to smile.. My husband often has to sit on the floor as Maisie my lurcher roos, and stares at him to move and he can't resist so gives up his seat!
> 
> "I'll just test out how it is for grooming"
> 
> View attachment 428081
> 
> 
> "Now I'll test it for Sphynxing"
> 
> View attachment 428083


----------



## ewelsh

lea247 said:


> I feel huckybuck is going to have 20 questions about what's on the top. But if I whisper and don't tag her maybe she won't hear me?!


:Smuggrin @huckybuck @huckybuck

@lea247 is back off holidays and she hasn't put her Dove deodorant away or her books, she is sooooo untidy :Smug

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> :Smuggrin @huckybuck @huckybuck
> 
> @lea247 is back off holidays and she hasn't put her Dove deodorant away or her books, she is sooooo untidy :Smug
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


You're wicked eWelsh!
It's no use shouting @huckybuck. She's so quiet, must still be fighting the Lurgy


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> You're wicked eWelsh!
> It's no use shouting @huckybuck. She's so quiet, must still be fighting the Lurgy


I know, I texted her yesterday to say Anton was on catch phrase but no reply, she must be very poorly! 
Get well @huckybuck x


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> :Smuggrin @huckybuck @huckybuck
> 
> @lea247 is back off holidays and she hasn't put her Dove deodorant away or her books, she is sooooo untidy :Smug
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I mean, what have I ever done to you? :Hilarious
I'll remember this 

Get well soon HB!


----------



## ewelsh

lea247 said:


> I mean, what have I ever done to you? :Hilarious
> I'll remember this
> 
> Get well soon HB!


:Hilarious:Hilarious I just couldn't resist, it's my wicked side. @huckybuck will go through all the thread with a fine tooth comb when she is better.

Any joy with a new house @lea247 when will Arthur get his own conservatory?


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Any joy with a new house @lea247 when will Arthur get his own conservatory?


No we've not seen another one yet.  Hopefully Arthur will have his own garden (and maybe conservatory, although we may have to add one ) before summer!


----------



## raysmyheart

lymorelynn said:


> Someone has discovered the Christmas tree. Thank goodness it's coming down tomorrow
> View attachment 428066


Oh, this is so sweet! What a photo!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, what on Earth are you talking about saying I never use my beds so you might as well chuck them out? I'm in one now"


----------



## Charity

Time for treats this afternoon


----------



## Psygon

Lovely day today, blue skies and sunshine


----------



## Charity

Same here though someone is too busy spying on the neighbours to notice


----------



## raysmyheart

Psygon said:


> Lovely day today, blue skies and sunshine
> 
> View attachment 428135
> View attachment 428136
> View attachment 428137


These are stunning photos @Psygon! Cats and Sunshine are always a perfect fit.:Cat


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Same here though someone is too busy spying on the neighbours to notice
> 
> View attachment 428147
> 
> 
> View attachment 428148


Oh Toppy! That just gave me a right good chuckle


----------



## Britt




----------



## ewelsh

Toppy :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Oh Poo what’s wrong?


----------



## Tawny75

@BarneyBobCat will you please tell BBC to stop giving Severus ideas! He is currently chilling on top of the kitchen cabinets....


----------



## Psygon

Girls night in


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Girls night in
> View attachment 428154


Quick! Give the girls some Pawsecco!! :Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Tawny75 said:


> @BarneyBobCat will you please tell BBC to stop giving Severus ideas! He is currently chilling on top of the kitchen cabinets....
> 
> View attachment 428152
> View attachment 428153


Ha! Thats one of BBCs fave hangouts


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Bought Barney a new fountain for upstairs. Seems to like it, hopefully he doesn't knock this one over every night....








We already bought one of these for downstairs to replace our Catit flower which broke after very little use. He seems to like them and I like that the flower is higher up so there is more of a waterfall


----------



## BarneyBobCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Bought Barney a new fountain for upstairs. Seems to like it, hopefully he doesn't knock this one over every night....
> View attachment 428158
> 
> We already bought one of these for downstairs to replace our Catit flower which broke after very little use. He seems to like them and I like that the flower is higher up so there is more of a waterfall


It was a fail. He tipped the whole thing over in the middle of the night. Such a weird cat 
:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## ewelsh

Is he playing with it @BarneyBobCat is there anyway to fix it down!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> Is he playing with it @BarneyBobCat is there anyway to fix it down!


To be honest Im not sure because he stops whenever we go into the room. He has always been bad for tipping water over. He tends to put his paw in it then start splashing it out. With this new fountain when I set it up he was biting the rim of it!! Totally bizarre. He must be batting at it with his paw because there is water spray everywhere and he actually managed to unscrew the flower head which can only be done by spinning it! Im at a loss


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> To be honest Im not sure because he stops whenever we go into the room. He has always been bad for tipping water over. He tends to put his paw in it then start splashing it out. With this new fountain when I set it up he was biting the rim of it!! Totally bizarre. He must be batting at it with his paw because there is water spray everywhere and he actually managed to unscrew the flower head which can only be done by spinning it! Im at a loss


Not a loss at all BBC but a Brilliant New Toy!!!!
At least it diverts him from climbing your curtains and creating new constellations:Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur let me tuck him in this morning!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Not a loss at all BBC but a Brilliant New Toy!!!!
> At least it diverts him from climbing your curtains and creating new constellations:Hilarious


This is true - we are having to repair another curtain rail which is now hanging off the wall. But around about a litre of water on the floor is a bit of a pain...


----------



## Joy84

BarneyBobCat said:


> This is true - we are having to repair another curtain rail which is now hanging off the wall. But around about a litre of water on the floor is a bit of a pain...


Put it in the bath/shower for him to play :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Joy84 said:


> Put it in the bath/shower for him to play :Hilarious


BBC, be sure to video it and post here for us to marvel at


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## raysmyheart

lea247 said:


> Arthur let me tuck him in this morning!
> 
> View attachment 428204


Oh, this is precious!♥


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> BBC, be sure to video it and post here for us to marvel at


You do know he gets in the shower with me right?








He just bats the water. He doesn't like it spraying directly on him mind you so that would be cruel


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> You do know he gets in the shower with me right?
> View attachment 428218
> 
> He just bats the water. He doesn't like it spraying directly on him mind you so that would be cruel


Silly!
You set up the water fountain for him to play with when you're not around to entertain him yourself


----------



## Psygon

Was in Tk Maxx today and they had this felt sack thing... I thought, hmm tonks really need a new cat bed (hah) and it's in the sale so..

Ted loves it!!

















Jammy on the other hand...


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Was in Tk Maxx today and they had this felt sack thing... I thought, hmm tonks really need a new cat bed (hah) and it's in the sale so..
> 
> Ted loves it!!
> View attachment 428249
> 
> View attachment 428250
> 
> 
> Jammy on the other hand...
> View attachment 428251


I do hope Waffles wasn't inside!!


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> I do hope Waffles wasn't inside!!


Hahahaha :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

lea247 said:


> Arthur let me tuck him in this morning!
> 
> View attachment 428204


Oh Beautiful Battenberg snug as a bug in a rug


----------



## Cully

I've just looked around my living room floor and noted a snake with googly eyes, mice of varying sizes including a wind up one, 4 catnip toys, a large sider on a dangly bit of elastic, various kickeroo type toys and a box full of other items intended,with my help, to keep Misty amused.
I can hear the sound of my spoilt kitty chasing something up the length of the hall and repeatedly whacking it off the skirting board. No, it's not another expensive Christmas present, but a walnut!!!
*We haven't had any nuts this Xmas?!?!?!*


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> I've just looked around my living room floor and noted a snake with googly eyes, mice of varying sizes including a wind up one, 4 catnip toys, a large sider on a dangly bit of elastic, various kickeroo type toys and a box full of other items intended,with my help, to keep Misty amused.
> I can hear the sound of my spoilt kitty chasing something up the length of the hall and repeatedly whacking it off the skirting board. No, it's not another expensive Christmas present, but a walnut!!!
> *We haven't had any nuts this Xmas?!?!?!*


Hahahah so where did Misty find it??? :-D


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Hahahah so where did Misty find it??? :-D


Absolutely no idea. Unless she brought it in. I can't remember the last time I had unshelled nuts and they wouldn't have been walnuts as I don't like them. I'm mystified.


----------



## Joy84

Cully said:


> Absolutely no idea. Unless she brought it in. I can't remember the last time I had unshelled nuts and they wouldn't have been walnuts as I don't like them. I'm mystified.


You mean Mistyfied :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Joy84 said:


> You mean Mistyfied :Hilarious


Very good


----------



## Charity

Me and my shadow










and waiting patiently for me to get up and get his breakfast


----------



## ChaosCat

@Psygon and for the (im)patiently waiting @Cully


----------



## ewelsh

Brilliant @ChaosCat that's one lucky little mouse!


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Brilliant @ChaosCat that's one lucky little mouse!


2 of 5 were lucky today


----------



## ewelsh

I'm with you @ChaosCat when Lottie is out at night, I wake to a door mat full of dead mice! Some headless! Horrible isn't it.

I have mixed feeling over it all, partly glad Lottie is such a good mouse catcher or our house and barns would be infested with mice and damage, but I do hate to see the little things dead, they are only trying to survive.
I've tried all sorts of deterrents ( no poisons obviously) but Lottie is the best!

Loulou used to sit and just watch the mice walk right past her


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> I'm with you @ChaosCat when Lottie is out at night, I wake to a door mat full of dead mice! Some headless! Horrible isn't it.
> 
> I have mixed feeling over it all, partly glad Lottie is such a good mouse catcher or our house and barns would be infested with mice and damage, but I do hate to see the little things dead, they are only trying to survive.
> I've tried all sorts of deterrents ( no poisons obviously) but Lottie is the best!
> 
> Loulou used to sit and just watch the mice walk right past her


I am mainly sorry for the mice. Learned long ago not to leave the garden chair cushions in the shed so the mice don't do any harm.
Always glad when they are alive and I can get them outside whole.


----------



## ewelsh

@ChaosCat I have a video of a little mouse I rescued, took her to edge of my gardens releasing her, wishing her well but she kept coming back! I must have moved her 4 times and every time she came back! Eventually I had to walk miles to leave her safe! I often worry that she found her way back into the grips of Lottie!

I wish I could post it but apparently it's too large a file.


----------



## ChaosCat

She must have had some death wish! :Wideyed


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> You mean Mistyfied :Hilarious


,nice one lol!


----------



## Cully

@ChaosCat , well done Annie.
Does she actually know you're going to put them in a jar? I was wondering if she brings them in and patiently waits for you to offer the jar, then she just plops them in by herself.:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> @ChaosCat , well done Annie.
> Does she actually know you're going to put them in a jar? I was wondering if she brings them in and patiently waits for you to offer the jar, then she just plops them in by herself.:Hilarious


I wish!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @ChaosCat I have a video of a little mouse I rescued, took her to edge of my gardens releasing her, wishing her well but she kept coming back! I must have moved her 4 times and every time she came back! Eventually I had to walk miles to leave her safe! I often worry that she found her way back into the grips of Lottie!
> 
> I wish I could post it but apparently it's too large a file.


I did that with the first vole Misty brought home. I walked the long way round, crossing several paths to find a 'safe' place to release it. 
I hate taking them too far away in case they have babies near where she caught them.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Tawny75

My girl is ever the alert assistant when I am doing Guiding stuff at my desk.


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> @Psygon and for the (im)patiently waiting @Cully
> 
> View attachment 428283


Great to see the mouse catcher in action!!


----------



## Charity

Toppy's wondering how he's going to get down as Bunty is asleep in the other bed


----------



## Psygon

My husband bought me a LED light for Christmas so I can light up my photos better. With jammy once it gets dark I no longer see her beautiful blue eyes. So, i'm practicing where to place the light to get the best view of jammy.


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Toppy's wondering how he's going to get down as Bunty is asleep in the other bed
> 
> View attachment 428312


Arthur would be exactly the same! :Hilarious

Toppy's waiting for a lift down from you, he told me


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Toppy's wondering how he's going to get down as Bunty is asleep in the other bed
> 
> View attachment 428312


Oh Toppy!! You seem to be in a bit of a predicament there! Best just go back to sleep sweetheart!


----------



## Charity

Trixie1 said:


> Oh Topping! You seem to be in a bit of a predicament there! Best just to go back to sleep sweetheart!


No chance, he knows its teatime, absolutely must get down 



lea247 said:


> Arthur would be exactly the same! :Hilarious
> 
> Toppy's waiting for a lift down from you, he told me


Yes, Mummy came to the rescue


----------



## Joy84

She's snug as a bug :Cat
I on the other hand am absolutely boiling!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ah but @Joy84 if Phoebe likes it there, you'll just have to be boiling I think


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy outside in one of her Christmas sweaters on a windy chilly January day.


----------



## Charity

dustydiamond1 said:


> Gypsy outside in one of her Christmas sweaters on a windy chilly January day.
> View attachment 428339
> View attachment 428340
> View attachment 428341
> 
> View attachment 428342


That looks very smart, love the colour


----------



## dustydiamond1

Charity said:


> That looks very smart, love the colour


Thank you. I love it too. She sort of blends with her other sweater.


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Thank you. I love it too. She sort of blends with her other sweater.
> View attachment 428350


Actually a beauty can wear anything- but the sweaters are really stylish, haven't seen this kind for cats, only with Gypsy- not that Annie would tolerate them for even a second.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## SbanR

Pillow talk


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good girl, Jessie, still enjoying your present I see  Kisses to you from me and Oscar Woo xx


----------



## LeArthur

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 428351


Isn't it the same mouse that's determined to live with you?


----------



## ChaosCat

lea247 said:


> Isn't it the same mouse that's determined to live with you?


I can't believe any mouse would be determined to live with me as long as Annie is there also! A mouse can't be that stupid or suicidal.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

Time to pack away the Christmas tree and decorations today.
Here is Misty being helpful








And NOT so helpful.








The dec's all go in the box she's sitting in.


----------



## ChaosCat

Is there someone coming?










Oh, it's Torben!










Putting his bike into the garage. Will he come in?










Yes, walking to the door.










Better go to greet him!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Is there someone coming?
> 
> View attachment 428461
> 
> 
> Oh, it's Torben!
> 
> View attachment 428464
> 
> 
> Putting his bike into the garage. Will he come in?
> 
> View attachment 428462
> 
> 
> Yes, walking to the door.
> 
> View attachment 428463
> 
> 
> Better go to greet him!


Nothing better than a friendly greeting. You are a sweetie Annie. Oops, didn't say that!!! You are a ferocious Piratess Annie.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Nothing better than a friendly greeting. You are a sweetie Annie. Oops, didn't say that!!! You are a ferocious Piratess Annie.


She is a secret sweetie! :Muted


----------



## Cully

I can never tell if she's looking at me or through me.








I love her scrummy little toe beans.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> I can never tell if she's looking at me or through me.
> View attachment 428502
> 
> I love her scrummy little toe beans.


Aww little paws......I do love kissing their little paws & jellybeans x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, it's such a hard life...can you tell my Cat Chat aunties @QOTN and @ChaosCat that this is my new favourite daytime sleeping place. My duvet is so snug  Now I need to get back to sleeping, please don't disturb me"


----------



## Smuge

Everyone is very chilled today. They will be rather less relaxed when we move this time next week, they have been very cross while watching all our stuff get boxed up over the past few weeks


























They will be fine. When we moved to this house they weren't even phased at all and settled within an hour.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello lovely Floofs! I am hoping that when you are all moved in and settled, your Dad will start posting more photos of you again


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, it's such a hard life...can you tell my Cat Chat aunties @QOTN and @ChaosCat that this is my new favourite daytime sleeping place. My duvet is so snug  Now I need to get back to sleeping, please don't disturb me"
> 
> View attachment 428544


Dear Oscar, so nice to see that you enjoy the duvet! Best snores to you!


----------



## ebonycat

@Smuge Oh how I've missed seeing your floofs.
Hope moving day goes smoothly x


----------



## Charity

"I'm suffering the internet with Mum"
"You mean surfing Toppy"
"No, I know what I mean, I was right the first time"


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy loaf


----------



## SbanR

Good luck with your house move @Smuge


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> "I'm suffering the internet with Mum"
> "You mean surfing Toppy"
> "No, I know what I mean, I was right the first time"
> 
> View attachment 428555


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious



MissyfromMice said:


> Missy loaf
> 
> View attachment 428560


She is so beautiful where is the kiss emoji


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> She is so beautiful where is the kiss emoji


:Kiss


----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy loaf
> 
> View attachment 428560


I love her eyes, they're like pools of water


----------



## slartibartfast

The Bookworm of Doom:


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> The Bookworm of Doom:
> View attachment 428565
> View attachment 428566
> View attachment 428567


She's obviously been studying hard and now needs her sleep.
Reminds me of Misty. Bless.


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> She's obviously been studying hard and now needs her sleep.
> Reminds me of Misty. Bless.


She is a book lover, she ate one, unfortunately it was from the public library.


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> She is a book lover, she ate one, unfortunately it was from the public library.


That was probably an excuse they hadn't heard before.


----------



## Smuge

When you haven't brushed your Garfield in about a week (coke can for reference)


----------



## huckybuck

Just a quick pic of Nanny D on Christmas Day - we went out for lunch for a change (don't ask - total disaster - never again lol).

She decided to get in the pink!!!!










I spent all of Christmas carrying a cloth with disinfectant wiping the loo seat, basin, door handles light switches wherever I went as I was petrified of Nanny (or Aunty P) getting the lurgy. Luckily the efforts paid off and they both avoided catching it from me thank goodness.


----------



## huckybuck

Spent a lot of time in the spare room this last week or so but the bed is only a small double - they don't leave you much room lol!


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> Spent a lot of time in the spare room this last week or so but the bed is only a small double - they don't leave you much room lol!
> 
> View attachment 428585


Pleased to see you back HB  And that you had company while you were in the spare room!


----------



## raysmyheart

huckybuck said:


> Spent a lot of time in the spare room this last week or so but the bed is only a small double - they don't leave you much room lol!
> 
> View attachment 428585


This is precious :Cat


----------



## jasperthecat

My two are having ab bit of a supremacy battle at the moment, especially now that 'little' Ollie is as heavy and as big as Jasper. This was originally Jasper's barrel bed but then Ollie commandeered for a while but now after a few weeks of him sleeping on our bed (his choice originally which encouraged Ollie to use his bed), Jasper has decided he's going to take back what was rightfully his.
I think if it continues I'll just buy one for Ollie too but it's only recently that he wanted to sleep on it. I think there's a bit of challenging going on whereby Ollie is doing it just to show his presence but will yield to Jasper's seniority if it comes to it..


----------



## ChaosCat

Very glad to see you back @huckybuck !


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Just a quick pic of Nanny D on Christmas Day - we went out for lunch for a change (don't ask - total disaster - never again lol).
> 
> She decided to get in the pink!!!!
> 
> View attachment 428584
> 
> 
> I spent all of Christmas carrying a cloth with disinfectant wiping the loo seat, basin, door handles light switches wherever I went as I was petrified of Nanny (or Aunty P) getting the lurgy. Luckily the efforts paid off and they both avoided catching it from me thank goodness.


Oh how I love seeing pics of Nanny D, she's like a bright ray of sunshine, she truly is. Just lovely.
If we had a 'love' button I'd press it 100 times.

I think I came down with the same infection, coughing (which I still have), sneezing & full on cold. Laid up in bed for four days. I'm still going through a ton of tissues, yuk.

Glad you're feeling better xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Would you please not move when I sleep next to your legs?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 428607
> 
> 
> Would you please not move when I sleep next to your legs?


Oh I get this too. It's not often she lies next to me so I try and keep still so not to disturb her. Unfortunately my bladder has other ideas!!:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Oh I get this too. It's not often she lies next to me so I try and keep still so not to disturb her. Unfortunately my bladder has other ideas!!:Shamefullyembarrased


That was my reason for moving, too.


----------



## LeArthur

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 428607
> 
> 
> Would you please not move when I sleep next to your legs?


I get this look too! My legs and feet are often a pillow during the night!


----------



## SbanR

Balancing act


----------



## SbanR

On sturdier branches


----------



## LeArthur




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Britt

Hard cat's life


----------



## Willow_Warren

It's nice to have lap time with Andre... but he's giving me such an elegant view this evening


----------



## Charity

Geronimo!!


----------



## huckybuck

The things you do for cats!!!


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> The things you do for cats!!!
> 
> View attachment 428640
> View attachment 428641
> View attachment 428642


Well aren't you well trained!


----------



## raysmyheart

jasperthecat said:


> My two are having ab bit of a supremacy battle at the moment, especially now that 'little' Ollie is as heavy and as big as Jasper. This was originally Jasper's barrel bed but then Ollie commandeered for a while but now after a few weeks of him sleeping on our bed (his choice originally which encouraged Ollie to use his bed), Jasper has decided he's going to take back what was rightfully his.
> I think if it continues I'll just buy one for Ollie too but it's only recently that he wanted to sleep on it. I think there's a bit of challenging going on whereby Ollie is doing it just to show his presence but will yield to Jasper's seniority if it comes to it..


 It looks like Ollie and Jasper are trying to work this situation out. :Cat If you do get each their own bed, it may just figure that both Jasper and Ollie will then prefer _your_ bed. It's always like that with Cats.:Joyful


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> The things you do for cats!!!
> 
> View attachment 428640
> View attachment 428641
> View attachment 428642


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Britt




----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> The things you do for cats!!!
> 
> View attachment 428640
> View attachment 428641
> View attachment 428642


Now that's devotion.:Smuggrin


----------



## Cully

Didn't want to get up this morning. Misty provided me with the perfect excuse to linger.








Rare and cherished.


----------



## Charity

On neighbourhood watch this morning


----------



## MissyfromMice

Goofy face


----------



## ewelsh

Ollie you have an adorable face


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> On neighbourhood watch this morning
> 
> View attachment 428654


Toppy needs to give his sidekick a nudge, she's dropping off!


----------



## ChaosCat

Yes, right, I am resting right in the middle of the sofa. Came here first, you know.


----------



## ewelsh

Libby last night, ummmmmm  yes she jumped


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Libby last night, ummmmmm  yes she jumped
> 
> View attachment 428668


Oh my! Has your heart restarted yet?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh Andre....









Couldn't help but to go in for a little tummy tickle!










H x


----------



## huckybuck

Stop swearing!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Poor Gwacie - she's not chipped for the feeder but sleeps in hope :Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> Stop swearing!!!!
> 
> View attachment 428689


What on earth did you do?! 



huckybuck said:


> View attachment 428690
> 
> 
> Poor Gwacie - she's not chipped for the feeder but sleeps in hope :Hilarious


That is just too cute!!


----------



## jasperthecat

raysmyheart said:


> It looks like Ollie and Jasper are trying to work this situation out. :Cat If you do get each their own bed, it may just figure that both Jasper and Ollie will then prefer _your_ bed. It's always like that with Cats.:Joyful


I've noticed they're both sharing the barrel bed at the moment even though Jasper has started to exert his authority and take back control over the bed.
Jasper I think, prefers to sleep on our bed rather than the barrel bed at night. If not, he likes to sleep on our bedroom floor even when Ollie isn't using his barrel bed, an opportunity which is soon taken up by Ollie if it's vacant. One curious thing is that if one is asleep during the day and the other one isn't, then the one awake will try and wake the sleeper by calling out for them for some reason. Although they can be tetchy with each other at times, I do think underneath that they like each other's company.

Our bedroom is certainly Jasper's personal domain and off-limits to Ollie at certain times which Ollie seems to respect. Ollie is in and out and will sleep on the windowsill or floor during the day but when we're in there sleeping at night, only Jasper is the one sleeping in there too. Ollie is confined to the landing on the barrel bed or elsewhere in the house.
Jasper is a very cautious cat and often changes his sleeping sites which change every few weeks, which I suspect is driven by his caution.

Jasper was the bullied and marginalised runt of a litter of seven and found it difficult to mix with other cats but he's very slowly accepting Ollie though if Ollie annoys him, he still beats him up at times but to be fair if he really wanted to hurt him he could, he never does and it's mostly just handbags and a bit of lost fur which is almost instantly forgotten by both of them. To be fair, Ollie is often the one who has a swipe at Jasper as he passes or tries to push him out of the kitchen when there's food about, so it's not all Jasper causing issues.

Both cats are very gentle and have never once raised a paw to scratch either of us us so their aggression is relatively mild toward each other and quite wimpish really. I dread to think how they would deal with truly aggressive cats if they were allowed out but hopefully that will never occur.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Stop swearing!!!!
> 
> View attachment 428689


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Gimme that treat before I get angry, you wouldn't like me when I'm angry :Jawdrop


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 428690
> 
> 
> Poor Gwacie - she's not chipped for the feeder but sleeps in hope :Hilarious


Oh poor Gwacie mummy is watching your waistline sweetheart or I'd send you a bulk order of treats! Xxx



Charity said:


> Gimme that treat before I get angry, you wouldn't like me when I'm angry :Jawdrop
> 
> View attachment 428713


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney seems to be scared of Amazon parcels...


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney seems to be scared of Amazon parcels...


What ever did you order?


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity

Toppy needs someone to play with - anyone free?


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney seems to be scared of Amazon parcels...


Brilliant video of Barney, My husband is terrified of amazon too :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Toppy needs someone to play with - anyone free?
> 
> View attachment 428730


I'm free Toppy, on my way! X


----------



## ebonycat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney seems to be scared of Amazon parcels...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Toppy needs someone to play with - anyone free?
> 
> View attachment 428730





ewelsh said:


> I'm free Toppy, on my way! X


Me too Toppy xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ChaosCat said:


> What ever did you order?


All three packages were for him! Felini complete, Thrive topper and some cans of wet food. I used to think he was a brave wild cat, this just shows he is a little pussy cat, scared of anything new it would seem


----------



## Jaf

Sausage, Woody, Ollie and Bisto.


----------



## Jaf

Lori, Jackie and Choccy on the other sofa with me. Yes I'm squished onto the small sofa!


----------



## SbanR




----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney seems to be scared of Amazon parcels...





ewelsh said:


> Brilliant video of Barney, My husband is terrified of amazon too :Hilarious:Hilarious


Brilliant video!

It must be a boy thing!

Mr HB detests Amazon - he swears every time he sees it on the statement!


----------



## huckybuck

Taped Little H sympathy sneezing to show the golf girls...


----------



## huckybuck

And ringing the bell...


----------



## Shrike

I was very glad to see this this evening. I'd been away a couple of days and Brooke hadn't eaten any of her food and had brought up some bile on the kitchen floor too. Oddly she was behaving quite normally - going out and about, running around energetically and begging for treats - but then refusing any treats she was given apart from a chicken flavoured youghurty thing. But she has now eaten some cooked white fish and a small pouch this evening plus some of her breakfast kibble. I can only assume her habit of drinking from fetid puddles had finally caught up with her - doubt it will have taught her not to do it again though!


----------



## ChaosCat

Shrike said:


> View attachment 428751
> 
> I was very glad to see this this evening. I'd been away a couple of days and Brooke hadn't eaten any of her food and had brought up some bile on the kitchen floor too. Oddly she was behaving quite normally - going out and about, running around energetically and begging for treats - but then refusing any treats she was given apart from a chicken flavoured youghurty thing. But she has now eaten some cooked white fish and a small pouch this evening plus some of her breakfast kibble. I can only assume her habit of drinking from fetid puddles had finally caught up with her - doubt it will have taught her not to do it again though!


I hope Brooke is over her stomach bug today!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Brooke, I hope you are feeling back to normal now. Poor girl.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie on her watch tower


----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre has settled in my lap... I told him when he jumped up he's only have 15 minutes as I need to go shopping










(Goodness... must have a tidy up!)


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jiggs chilling.


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Taped Little H sympathy sneezing to show the golf girls...


:Hilarious:Hilarious Awww that's too adorable :Kiss


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Taped Little H sympathy sneezing to show the golf girls...


Wow, is that a normal sound of MC's or is he trying to copy you! So funny and so sweet too the way he looks up at you.



huckybuck said:


> And ringing the bell...


That is hilarious and the way he is so chilled with it too :Hilarious



Shrike said:


> View attachment 428751
> 
> I was very glad to see this this evening. I'd been away a couple of days and Brooke hadn't eaten any of her food and had brought up some bile on the kitchen floor too. Oddly she was behaving quite normally - going out and about, running around energetically and begging for treats - but then refusing any treats she was given apart from a chicken flavoured youghurty thing. But she has now eaten some cooked white fish and a small pouch this evening plus some of her breakfast kibble. I can only assume her habit of drinking from fetid puddles had finally caught up with her - doubt it will have taught her not to do it again though!


Oh poor Brooke, that will teach him for going away again! Extra white fish for the next few days I think. Glad your feeling brighter beautiful Brooke


----------



## MissyfromMice

Online entertainment


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Wow, is that a normal sound of MC's or is he trying to copy you! So funny and so sweet too the way he looks up at you.
> 
> That is hilarious and the way he is so chilled with it too :Hilarious


It's very similar to the MC chatter at the birds outside but he's the only one that does it in response to a sneeze - he sometimes does it if you say his name - but I think that's because H sounds like a sneeze too lol!


----------



## ewelsh

Yep still in her basket!


----------



## moomoowawa

I see SOMEBODY is treating themselves to a little stolen midnight milk....


----------



## moomoowawa

Whoops hit send too quickly :-D


----------



## moomoowawa

By the way, those Trixie plates we use as human side plates. They are absolutely useless IMO if anyone was thinking of getting them! Tiny and super shallow so food ended up everywhere. I now use smallish lasagne style casserole dishes for the cats' wet food.


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey spam 

(I am under him in the bed covers. He loooooves the wizard cats set)


----------



## Charity

Yum yum, nothing like a bit of spotted catnip mouse for breakfast


----------



## ebonycat

SuboJvR said:


> Joey spam
> 
> (I am under him in the bed covers. He loooooves the wizard cats set)
> 
> View attachment 428823
> View attachment 428824
> View attachment 428825
> View attachment 428826
> View attachment 428827
> View attachment 428828
> View attachment 428829


Oh Joey you're such a handsome boy, how I've missed seeing you :Kiss


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney doing his best Gremlin impression


----------



## moomoowawa

Moustique inside her "nap shroud". Anyone else have a burrower? :-D


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I'm just going to hang out here for a bit...oh it's quite nice, might just have a little naplette, you don't need to move do you?"










It's funny. He won't touch me unless there's something between us, generally the duvet! He's hardly ever sat up here with me and I can't recall him sleeping like this next to me. Why *do* they like to touch something when they sleep? I guess if he will sleep like this he doesn't think I'm a threat, even though I give him six tablets a day 

Oh Oscar, I do love you so very much.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Tawny75

Where better to sleep on a wet and windy night than in bed with the Hooman. Not on the bed...in it!


----------



## Britt

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney doing his best Gremlin impression
> View attachment 428835


Barney's face ... priceless


----------



## Britt




----------



## Charity

Ever get that uncomfortable feeling someone's watching you...especially when they want their breakfast


----------



## Cully

moomoowawa said:


> Moustique inside her "nap shroud". Anyone else have a burrower? :-D


Not really, Misty doesn't like being wrapped up. The exception is when she manages to get between the back of my chair and the throw. All you can see is a cat size bulge in there like a papoose. She must like it as she is in there for hours sometimes.


----------



## Joy84

moomoowawa said:


> Moustique inside her "nap shroud". Anyone else have a burrower? :-D


Yup!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Phoebe, you are a delicious burrito


----------



## Smuge

We are supposed to be moving house on Thursday. The humans aren't ready yet, but two of the cats have already packed themselves and ready to leave. (Tali had just woke up and looks vaguely stoned)










Our cats have absolutely no fear of their carriers, we usually leave one sitting around because all 3 like to nap in them


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I know I'm a contrary little so and so and you've brought my duvet in here 'cos it's freezing in the conservatory...it was nice for a while but not in the direct line of the fire, so I've moved. Now, back to the zzzzzzzzz"


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy giving the camera the evil eye








Oh come on mom...


----------



## raysmyheart

:CatSpeedy posing with a favorite James Lockhart print - Siamese Cat Mother With Kittens


----------



## MissyfromMice

Clever Missy


----------



## Joy84

Dinnertime at our house


----------



## SbanR

MINE!!!


----------



## Jaf

2 blackies. Choccy on my lap and Mari dribbling on my chest.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LeArthur

Good morning to you too Arthur!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my, I just can smell the battenberg from here! Good morning, Arthur :Kiss


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> MINE!!!
> View attachment 428959
> View attachment 428960


Look at those eyes, the 'don't you dare touch' look


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Look at those eyes, the 'don't you dare touch' look


You should hear the growling!!!:Bag


----------



## Charity

The weather was so savage yesterday, the kits didn't go out and it wasn't much better this morning first thing.

Oh, not again!









Can't you do something about the weather Mum?









Looks like we're stopping in again









Back to bed then


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh @Charity same forlorn face here. I've opened and closed the back door many times this morning, only for the boy to sit and look out in a most glum fashion


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I know I've never put my paw out to you like this before...no I can't explain why I'm doing it, or what it means. Yes, my claws are sharp, it's like acupuncture, enjoy it"










I only came to sit on the bed to encourage him to settle. He's never "reached out" and touched me like this without something between us. Funny boy.


----------



## ewelsh

Acupuncture :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> The weather was so savage yesterday, the kits didn't go out and it wasn't much better this morning first thing.
> 
> Oh, not again!
> View attachment 428978
> 
> 
> Can't you do something about the weather Mum?
> View attachment 428977
> 
> 
> Looks like we're stopping in again
> View attachment 428980
> 
> 
> Back to bed then
> View attachment 428979


Bunty's legs look beautiful Has she stopped her over grooming Charity?


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> The weather was so savage yesterday, the kits didn't go out and it wasn't much better this morning first thing.
> 
> Oh, not again!
> View attachment 428978
> 
> 
> Can't you do something about the weather Mum?
> View attachment 428977
> 
> 
> Looks like we're stopping in again
> View attachment 428980
> 
> 
> Back to bed then
> View attachment 428979


Bunty and Toppy, I am to tell you from Annie that there's no such thing as bad weather. Just go out and make the most of it, says she. Admittedly she is a tough young piratess, but no sort of weather keeps her inside. If it is very stormy, as in trees tumbling down, and I keep her inside she is not amused.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> The weather was so savage yesterday, the kits didn't go out and it wasn't much better this morning first thing.
> 
> Oh, not again!
> View attachment 428978
> 
> 
> Can't you do something about the weather Mum?
> View attachment 428977
> 
> 
> Looks like we're stopping in again
> View attachment 428980
> 
> 
> Back to bed then
> View attachment 428979


Oh Bunty, such a sad face. Misty did the same this morning, "Please turn the big tap off n I'll eat all my food". Wish I could oblige.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola's hardly gone out the last few days... she's even used the litter tray a few times... I'd be worried if she wasn't so active/playful/greedy when she's inside!

I think it's the soggy ground she dislikes as much as anything else... (although I'm not sure if the cat flap having been playing up has put her off - or the fact that Impostor cat is back!).

My phone is showing brighter weather around the corner - you never know it might be right (although I find weather forecasters often lie )

My chickens don't like the wind, rain or wet ground they are the worst... wind doesn't stop the bunnies but heavy rain will... me I'm a wimp to it all!

Hannah


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Bunty's legs look beautiful Has she stopped her over grooming Charity?


Sadly no, I think that's the angle or the light, she is still doing it. 

We now have sunshine and they've both been out.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Wish I had the sureflap connect then I could check what they are up to whilst I’m at be work (although it might lead me to worry more and become paranoid). P.s. Andre isn’t allowed out yet...


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Wish I had the sureflap connect then I could check what they are up to whilst I'm at be work (although it might lead me to worry more and become paranoid). P.s. Andre isn't allowed out yet...


I do love the SureFlap connect! It doesn't make me paranoid. One day it was very useful. Because of the messages the flap sends I know Annie's rhythm very well. One day she didn't go outside all morning which is totally unusual. So I texted my younger son to have a look. He told me she must be outside as he couldn't find her. I checked the app and knew she wasn't out so I told him to search thoroughly. He found her on a shelf hidden behind books and when he lured her out with treats it showed clearly that she was in pain. So he got her to the vet. I would have been home a lot later.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Dreadful weather in Belgium too… Missy couldn't care less.


----------



## Charity

Has anyone seen Toppy? There's a lot of noise coming from this house, don't know what's going on inside.


----------



## Britt




----------



## SuboJvR




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Joey, it’s nice to see you a bit more. Hope you, your mummy and daddy are doing well


----------



## Sheltie2021

Someone's waiting for her liter tray to be clean so she can mess it right up again


----------



## Charity

This blessed weather is so miserable, having to stop in again today


----------



## Britt




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Psygon

This is a bit of a cheat as this isn't today, but Google images only created this panorama today so it kinda counts...

I like the fact it merged jammy and waffles... The question is does that make them Jaffles or Whammy?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Psygon said:


> This is a bit of a cheat as this isn't today, but Google images only created this panorama today so it kinda counts...
> 
> I like the fact it merged jammy and waffles... The question is does that make them Jaffles or Whammy?
> 
> View attachment 429104


Wammy! It just works


----------



## Psygon

New game! Hexbug in a boot!


----------



## Jaf

Mari, Bisto, Ollie, Woody and Jackie.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How's your tooth @Jaf ? Hope the cats are looking after you.


----------



## Jaf

Thanks for asking @Mrs Funkin Well that one's good now...but a 3rd one has joined in the party! Dentist took X-ray and said the rest were fine. Tut. I have an appointment with a different dentist in 10 days that's been recommended, 3 weeks waiting list. The cats, particularly Jackie, have been excellent companion nurses. Jackie's snoring!


----------



## Jaf

Geri and Choccy complained that they didn't get in the pic...


----------



## Sumi A

My first post on this forum. Myshka, having a snooze....


----------



## SbanR

Awww Myshka's so sweet. Smiling in her sleep


----------



## ChaosCat

Stern early morning look


----------



## Psygon

Ted looking huuuuuge and Waffles looking tiddly


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> New game! Hexbug in a boot!
> 
> View attachment 429105
> View attachment 429106
> View attachment 429107
> View attachment 429108


He he, for Misty it was Angry Bee in a washing up bowl.


----------



## Charity

Sumi A said:


> My first post on this forum. Myshka, having a snooze....


What a sweet little kitten, look forward to more photos as she grows.


----------



## Charity

A nice bit of sunshine earlier but its gone again 










Look at those whiskers


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> A nice bit of sunshine earlier but its gone again
> 
> View attachment 429139
> 
> 
> Look at those whiskers
> 
> View attachment 429140


Oh Bunty. It looks like a strange, delicate butterfly has landed on your nose:Wideyed.


----------



## Cully

An afternoon in the sunshine. A tummy full of tuna. And high as a kite thanks to Aunty @TriTri and her lovely Mouseys.
What a start to the weekend.


----------



## xblackmagicx

ChaosCat said:


> Stern early morning look
> 
> View attachment 429130


I like this stern early morning look better than the one Bartosch gave me at 4am this morning when I woke him up getting ready for my early shift :Wacky

Here he is this evening telling my boyfriend No, you may not leave. You make a nice throne for your king.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning Jessie, what a beauty you are  I advise you to stay in bed today it’s freeeeeezing!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning Jessie, what a beauty you are  I advise you to stay in bed today it's freeeeeezing!


Hehe, we've already been out n back, with a plateful of MACs in her tummy; and yes, there's a frost on the ground. The sun's out now, so hopefully that'll clear soon
That photo is her settling down for the night


----------



## MissyfromMice

Sunshine makes Missy happy


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh mummy... don't I simply shine beautifully in the sunshine...










H x


----------



## LeArthur

Thanks for making sure my pen doesn't roll away Arthur! 










Ummmm, you can't sit there, sorry kitten.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

To centre celebrate Barneys gotcha day we are having a bbq! Barney is not so happy about the temperature....


----------



## Jesthar

Charlie-girl has been having a mummy snuggles kind of day - I may have achieved far less than I intended today...


----------



## Sumi A

I love my sleep! Myshka Blue or should we rename you Myshka Snooze?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre was a little poorly this morning, he pooped 3 times in the space of 12 hours one of which was somewhat splatted... he wasn't his usual energetic self, cooked him up some fish for breakfast but he wasn't keen... queue concerned mummy..

couple of hours later he scoffed quite a large portion of freshly cooked chicken and started my make a nuisance of himself. We were having a little post but he heard some birds





































He's trying to make himself flat... cos that way the birds won't see him










anyhow I'm hoping the little tummy upset is just that and he'll bounce back quickly...

H x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney is not impressed with this cold weather....


----------



## ewelsh

Keep getting better Andre xx


looking rather dapper in your harness Barney


----------



## Willow_Warren

Yes Barney you are looking very handsome x


----------



## ewelsh

@Willow_Warren I have just noticed how long Andres tail is


----------



## Joy84

Not a great pic but a fab illustration of just how fickle cats are ...
She has a barrel, lazy days bed, radiator bed, mats on the windowsill all within a meter radius from her and where does she sleep?
On a primani bag on the floor


----------



## Willow_Warren

As for cold... Lola doesn't know what you are all whinging about... it's beautiful out in the sunshine... (almost as beautiful as oneself)










H x


----------



## Willow_Warren

ewelsh said:


> @Willow_Warren I have just noticed how long Andres tail is


I was thinking the same last night... I'd not really noticed before.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Bitterly cold with fierce winds howling outside, ear rubs, snoozing and snuggly inside


----------



## dustydiamond1

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney is not impressed with this cold weather....
> View attachment 429258


The blue is a very pretty color on him,


----------



## dustydiamond1

Willow_Warren said:


> Andre was a little poorly this morning, he pooped 3 times in the space of 12 hours one of which was somewhat splatted... he wasn't his usual energetic self, cooked him up some fish for breakfast but he wasn't keen... queue concerned mummy..
> 
> couple of hours later he scoffed quite a large portion of freshly cooked chicken and started my make a nuisance of himself. We were having a little post but he heard some birds
> 
> View attachment 429253
> 
> 
> View attachment 429254
> 
> 
> View attachment 429255
> 
> 
> View attachment 429256
> 
> 
> He's trying to make himself flat... cos that way the birds won't see him
> 
> View attachment 429257
> 
> 
> anyhow I'm hoping the little tummy upset is just that and he'll bounce back quickly...
> 
> H x


Fingers crossed tummy stays feeling better. Great rear view photo!


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> As for cold... Lola doesn't know what you are all whinging about... it's beautiful out in the sunshine... (almost as beautiful as oneself)
> 
> View attachment 429264
> 
> 
> H x


That's because you've got a lovely thick fur coat on beautiful one.

We're enjoying the afternoon sunshine as well


----------



## ChaosCat

Lazy Sunday afternoon


----------



## Psygon

CK is just lounging.









This is Ted on the same seat from Xmas day. It's a good size comparison  I really need to get Ted on a bit of a diet. He's put 200g on this year stealing kitten food.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> CK is just lounging.
> View attachment 429288
> 
> 
> This is Ted on the same seat from Xmas day. It's a good size comparison  I really need to get Ted on a bit of a diet. He's put 200g on this year stealing kitten food.
> View attachment 429290


Oh CK and Ted I don't know who's got the most squishable tummy - I want to blow raspberries on both


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> CK is just lounging.
> View attachment 429288
> 
> 
> This is Ted on the same seat from Xmas day. It's a good size comparison  I really need to get Ted on a bit of a diet. He's put 200g on this year stealing kitten food.
> View attachment 429290


CK knows how to lounge totally elegant and decorative!


----------



## Psygon

Jammy kicked CK off


----------



## LeArthur




----------



## ebonycat

Willow_Warren said:


> Andre was a little poorly this morning, he pooped 3 times in the space of 12 hours one of which was somewhat splatted... he wasn't his usual energetic self, cooked him up some fish for breakfast but he wasn't keen... queue concerned mummy..
> 
> couple of hours later he scoffed quite a large portion of freshly cooked chicken and started my make a nuisance of himself. We were having a little post but he heard some birds
> 
> View attachment 429253
> 
> 
> View attachment 429254
> 
> 
> View attachment 429255
> 
> 
> View attachment 429256
> 
> 
> He's trying to make himself flat... cos that way the birds won't see him
> 
> View attachment 429257
> 
> 
> anyhow I'm hoping the little tummy upset is just that and he'll bounce back quickly...
> 
> H x


Hoping you feel better Andre xx


----------



## ebonycat

Willow_Warren said:


> As for cold... Lola doesn't know what you are all whinging about... it's beautiful out in the sunshine... (almost as beautiful as oneself)
> 
> View attachment 429264
> 
> 
> H x


Looking extra beautiful there Lola :Kiss


----------



## Psygon

lea247 said:


> View attachment 429314
> View attachment 429315
> View attachment 429316


That's a big yawn!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> That's because you've got a lovely thick fur coat on beautiful one.
> 
> We're enjoying the afternoon sunshine as well
> 
> View attachment 429270
> 
> 
> View attachment 429271
> 
> 
> View attachment 429272


Looking very handsome there Mr T :Kiss
Bunty you are positively shining there :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Lazy Sunday afternoon
> 
> View attachment 429280
> 
> View attachment 429281
> 
> View attachment 429282


Oh Annie you gorgeous mammas girl :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> CK is just lounging.
> View attachment 429288
> 
> 
> This is Ted on the same seat from Xmas day. It's a good size comparison  I really need to get Ted on a bit of a diet. He's put 200g on this year stealing kitten food.
> View attachment 429290


Oh such gorgeous tummies CK & Ted :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> View attachment 429314
> View attachment 429315
> View attachment 429316


Oh Arthur you're looking snug as a bug in a rug :Kiss:Kiss
So adorable :Kiss


----------



## Charity

Another lovely sunny day, too good to stay in.

_Got an itchy nose, aaah, that's better









On a mission _


----------



## Cully

@Psygon & @Bertie'sMum , After saying that Misty is no longer interested in boxes, here she is today after a delivery ........








Don't you just love it when they call you a liar?


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Another lovely sunny day, too good to stay in.
> 
> _Got an itchy nose, aaah, that's better
> View attachment 429352
> 
> 
> On a mission _
> View attachment 429353


Bunty certainly does look like she's on a mission!! Looks like she's having a word with herself too!!


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> @Psygon & @Bertie'sMum , After saying that Misty is no longer interested in boxes, here she is today after a delivery ........
> View attachment 429355
> 
> Don't you just love it when they call you a liar?


Hahahah it now just needs some windows!


----------



## Psygon

Last night I took some birthday group photos. First one is my favourite.. :-D


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Do you glue them in place one by one ??????????????


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR




----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> View attachment 429369
> View attachment 429370


Sorry sweetie, did we wake you up?


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Sorry sweetie, did we wake you up?


Yes, mummy stuck that camera in my face!:Shifty


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don’t worry Jessie, there’s extra sleepy drugs in there, just for you...and a bit of Oscar scent too


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is so helpful when I make my bed!


----------



## Smuge




----------



## Charity

All about Bunty


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> All about Bunty
> 
> View attachment 429399


that's just gorgeous :Kiss

H x


----------



## immum

Indie was having a whale of a time playing with the tear off strip from a packet of microwave rice through the bannisters. She was attacking it so violently i thought she would fall through a couple of times. The simplest things are always the most fun!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> All about Bunty
> 
> View attachment 429400
> 
> 
> View attachment 429401
> 
> 
> View attachment 429402
> 
> 
> View attachment 429403
> 
> 
> View attachment 429399


Aww, look at that last photo.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> All about Bunty
> 
> View attachment 429400
> 
> 
> View attachment 429401
> 
> 
> View attachment 429402
> 
> 
> View attachment 429403
> 
> 
> View attachment 429399


Beautiful Bunty :Kiss
And that last picture awwww.
Toppy you're such a sweet cuddle bug, you & Bunty make such an adorable couple :Kiss


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy playing hide-and-seek


----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre behaving himself (although he's lost his favourite toy, I've searched and can't find it)









Don't normally light the fire on a weeknight but Lola loves sitting in front of it and it's her special day after all 









H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, why do you insist on trying to make me pose for selfies...you know I don't want to"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I am very very tall, like a giraffe...see how far I stretch when I'm not even stretching"










(He's taken to lying like this, with that paw stretching out to me...but woe betide me if I try to touch it! I thought it meant he wanted me to hold his hand, haha!)


----------



## Cully

Y a w n ...is lunch ready yet?:Yawn:Yawn


----------



## Lavellan

Both very confused about being placed on top of cabinet.


----------



## xblackmagicx

Enjoying my lazy day off with me


----------



## ChaosCat

Treats!


----------



## Charity

Ssshhh, please don't wake Toppy


----------



## Britt

Playing hide and seek


----------



## ChaosCat

A nap before going on evening patrol


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Tetley and Kenco say hi

Nearly 9 months and still friendly, cuddly boys, sometimes too cuddly when I'm trying to sleep and they wake me 100 times a night!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

Just time for a wash after tea

Good girl Bunty :Happy









Oh really Toppy, must you? :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Just time for a wash after tea
> 
> Good girl Bunty :Happy
> View attachment 429585
> 
> 
> Oh really Toppy, must you? :Shamefullyembarrased
> View attachment 429586


There's no point searching down there Topps, you ain't got no pom poms!!


----------



## Psygon

My cardboard box obsession is nuts... My OH had something delivered this evening and within an hour or so....

I go driving in my car... It's not quite a Jaguar


----------



## Mrs Funkin

*toot toot*

*beep beep*


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Psygon said:


> My cardboard box obsession is nuts... My OH had something delivered this evening and within an hour or so....
> 
> I go driving in my car... It's not quite a Jaguar
> View attachment 429596


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Your cats are soooo well behaved! Barney would have ripped that to shreds in a couple of minutes


----------



## TriTri

Psygon said:


> My cardboard box obsession is nuts... My OH had something delivered this evening and within an hour or so....
> 
> I go driving in my car... It's not quite a Jaguar
> View attachment 429596


That's _Madness_


----------



## Psygon

BarneyBobCat said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> Your cats are soooo well behaved! Barney would have tripped that to shreds in a couple of minutes


Really no idea how long it will last!! :-D


----------



## Psygon

TriTri said:


> That's _Madness_


Isn't it?

A tonk-a toy car!


----------



## JandD2020

7 and a half months old


----------



## raysmyheart

JandD2020 said:


> View attachment 429598
> View attachment 429599
> View attachment 429600
> Donnie, around 7 and a half months old


Hi, Welcome! @JandD2020 !
Oh, what a sweet and handsome Kitty Donnie is! Lovely photos, thank you!


----------



## JandD2020

raysmyheart said:


> Hi, Welcome! @JandD2020 !
> Oh, what a sweet and handsome Kitty Donnie is! Lovely photos, thank you!


Thank you indeed! He's ex-RSPCA rescue. Great company but awful table manners!


----------



## Paris Pluto

Anyone down for a game of dead fish?


----------



## Britt

On the heater ....


----------



## Cully

JandD2020 said:


> Thank you indeed! He's ex-RSPCA rescue. Great company but awful table manners!


Don't worry, he'll soon train you.


----------



## JandD2020

Cully said:


> Don't worry, he'll soon train you.


Haha, we're getting there!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## JandD2020

Paris Pluto said:


> Anyone down for a game of dead fish?
> View attachment 429614


Great camoflauge! :Blackalien


----------



## Smuge

Tali has always loved sitting on my desk (preferably the keyboard - she once smashed a literally brand new laptop) she purrs her head off the entire time and I enjoy the company.

It was easy to work around her when she was a tiny kitten but as a fully grown adult?


----------



## ChaosCat

What?


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> @Psygon and for the (im)patiently waiting @Cully
> 
> View attachment 428283


I had forgotten that I hadn't shown my oh this pic, and since he had helped with the gift he wanted to see it in use. He is very impressed that it actually caught a mouse :-D


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> I had forgotten that I hadn't shown my oh this pic, and since he had helped with the gift he wanted to see it in use. He is very impressed that it actually caught a mouse :-D


Quite a few by now- I keep it handy on a shelf and it's come to the rescue frequently.


----------



## Smuge

Currently spending Friday night making notes on the 1983 General Election for my dissertation. Even Ash is bored....


----------



## SbanR

Killing that rat


----------



## TriTri

Smuge said:


> Tali has always loved sitting on my desk (preferably the keyboard - she once smashed a literally brand new laptop) she purrs her head off the entire time and I enjoy the company.
> 
> It was easy to work around her when she was a tiny kitten but as a fully grown adult?
> 
> View attachment 429656


I'm having the same at the moment. I work from home and I could already do with a bigger desk & Tessy has decided she wants to sleep in her fleece bed on my desk in the afternoons. I'm all squashed up, but the company is purr fect .


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney loafing in his carrier @Mrs Funkin








Travelling to his grandmas for the weekend


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy and her catnip pillow


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney loafing in his carrier @Mrs Funkin
> 
> View attachment 429690
> Travelling to his grandmas for the weekend


That is a very handsome loaf there, Barney  Have fun with grandma!


----------



## Willow_Warren

I was going to go to the fabric store (last weekend opening for months + last day of sale)... but he looks so cute on my lap!



















Hannah x


----------



## Charity

I bought Bunty a new bed last week, she had this one a couple of years ago and loved it but it was really too small for her so I thought I'd get a bigger one. Unfortunately, as usual, someone else, who rarely sleeps in this type of bed, has decided he likes it.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I bought Bunty a new bed last week, she had this one a couple of years ago and loved it but it was really too small for her so I thought I'd get a bigger one. Unfortunately, as usual, someone else, who rarely sleeps in this type of bed, has decided he likes it.
> 
> View attachment 429777


Toppy looks so comfortable in it. You'll just have to get a second one


----------



## SbanR

Ollie's very favourite toy ATM. Loads of possessive growling if I dare go near it as he knows I'll try to get hold of it. Can't remember where I got it from so sincerely hope it doesn't fall apart from the rough treatment it's receiving. Don't want a " Fish, fish" situation!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Ooohhh Toppy! You do look ever so handsome though


----------



## Joy84




----------



## Psygon

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 429784


Purr-fect!


----------



## Psygon

Waffles just been on first ever walkies!


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Waffles just been on first ever walkies!
> 
> View attachment 429785
> 
> View attachment 429786
> 
> View attachment 429787


Very smart jacket Waffles, see you found a scratch pad straight away. Hope you had a good time


----------



## Charity

I've got my bed back....yay!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, a boy needs to clean his toes you know...even if they are balanced precariously on your legs whilst you're lying in bed"










This was late last night, just about in the 12 hour rule...he also nibbled my wrist in the night and "stroked" down my face with his paw...and when I woke up he was on the mattress (not the duvet) lying in a cinnamon roll with his back resting against mine. I have no idea. Heh.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> I've got my bed back....yay!
> 
> View attachment 429788


Wouldn't surprise me at all if they both end up in there together!! Where there's a will!!


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> I bought Bunty a new bed last week, she had this one a couple of years ago and loved it but it was really too small for her so I thought I'd get a bigger one. Unfortunately, as usual, someone else, who rarely sleeps in this type of bed, has decided he likes it.
> 
> View attachment 429777


Good to see it's not gone to waste, well done Toppy. Did you know they come in different sizes? I've got one small (in the photo just above and on my desk) and two large. 'Quite handy for weighing the cat in and then obviously deducting the weight of the empty bed from that.


----------



## TriTri

Psygon said:


> Waffles just been on first ever walkies!
> 
> View attachment 429785
> 
> View attachment 429786
> 
> View attachment 429787


How exciting. She must have loved it. Tell us please?


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy longing for Spring


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I've got my bed back....yay!
> 
> View attachment 429788


See Bunty, Toppy was really just trying it out to make sure it was good enough for you. You look as though you'll box his ears if he uses it again though.:Smuggrin


----------



## Psygon

TriTri said:


> How exciting. She must have loved it. Tell us please?


I think she was a bit overwhelmed initially. She kept walking backwards a lot. But will keep doing little short trips out and see how she gets on. Jammy has never really liked going for walks but the other three love it, so will have to see how Waffles gets on with it!


----------



## Psygon

Going out walking is very tiring.

Also, Waffles - is that really comfy?


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Going out walking is very tiring.
> 
> Also, Waffles - is that really comfy?
> View attachment 429821
> 
> View attachment 429822


Had to look closely to spot Waffles' head!


----------



## ChaosCat

Far away, lost in her dreams, with paws and tail occasionally twitching


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> Had to look closely to spot Waffles' head!


so did I :Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> Had to look closely to spot Waffles' head!





ewelsh said:


> so did I :Hilarious


Because there is that big fluffy toy right near where her head should be it looks a bit disembodied =-O


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Because there is that big fluffy toy right near where her head should be it looks a bit disembodied =-O


...a bit...


----------



## Willow_Warren

ChaosCat said:


> Had to look closely to spot Waffles' head!


ditto! Are you sure it's still attached!?


----------



## Psygon

Willow_Warren said:


> ditto! Are you sure it's still attached!?


Yes, for those concerned here she is with her head still firmly attached


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Yes, for those concerned here she is with her head still firmly attached
> View attachment 429832


I'm very relieved to see her whole and sound!


----------



## LeArthur

ChaosCat said:


> Had to look closely to spot Waffles' head!


So glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## ChaosCat

Smiley Annie


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Smiley Annie
> 
> View attachment 429848


Oh gorgeous Annie :Kiss


----------



## Joy84

ChaosCat said:


> Had to look closely to spot Waffles' head!


I still can't see it!!
Someone help me :Arghh :Arghh :Arghh


----------



## ChaosCat

Joy84 said:


> I still can't see it!!
> Someone help me :Arghh :Arghh :Arghh


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Oh gorgeous Annie :Kiss


Annie says Thank you!


----------



## Psygon

Joy84 said:


> I still can't see it!!
> Someone help me :Arghh :Arghh :Arghh


I didn't mean to traumatize anyone!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Psygon said:


> I didn't mean to traumatize anyone!


It took me a while too. Couldn't figure out which end her head should be on!!!!


----------



## Joy84

Psygon said:


> I didn't mean to traumatize anyone!


Please put me out of my misery and point it out to me :Sorry

EDIT!
I found it!









And then I noticed I missed @ChaosCat 's post on previous page!
Doh!!


----------



## TriTri

I thought lovely Max was looking particularly bright eyed today ❤


----------



## Britt




----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney is being a monkey today chasing his tail on the staircase banister!!!


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> I thought lovely Max was looking particularly bright eyed today ❤
> 
> View attachment 429876
> View attachment 429877


Very handsome Max with your velvet coat and gorgeous eyes.:Cat


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney is being a monkey today chasing his tail on the staircase banister!!!
> 
> View attachment 429880


Tails are sooo hard to catch eh Barney.:Smuggrin


----------



## Charity

Early Monday morning conference


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity :Hilarious:Hilarious I hope you supplied coffee and cakes or rather milk and fish


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> @Charity :Hilarious:Hilarious I hope you supplied coffee and cakes or rather milk and fish


Duh......no, forgot!


----------



## JandD2020

Willow_Warren said:


> I was going to go to the fabric store (last weekend opening for months + last day of sale)... but he looks so cute on my lap!
> 
> View attachment 429774
> 
> 
> View attachment 429775
> 
> 
> Hannah x


He looks a bit like mine, but with bigger sideburns!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Early Monday morning conference
> 
> View attachment 429887


Ooh 'eck, who are they sacking???:Nailbiting


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Ooh 'eck, who are they sacking???:Nailbiting


Me probably :Jawdrop


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Me probably :Jawdrop


Very likely. Didn't you forget the refreshments?


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Very likely. Didn't you forget the refreshments?


Yes, I know, but sacking's a bit dire isn't it for a first offence. What happened to suspension or warning letters? And, after I just bought Bunty a new bed....how ungrateful epressed


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Yes, I know, but sacking's a bit dire isn't it for a first offence. What happened to suspension or warning letters? And, after I just bought Bunty a new bed....how ungrateful epressed


I'm sure they will keep you on if you show your appreciation of your job with treats and cuddles. Bunty certainly looks strict, but I think if you grovel enough they will show mercy.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Yes, I know, but sacking's a bit dire isn't it for a first offence. What happened to suspension or warning letters? And, after I just bought Bunty a new bed....how ungrateful epressed


Ah, but we don't know where else you've slipped up! Come on, what else haven't you revealed?


----------



## Charity

I suppose my biggest sin is getting Purdey, I won't be forgiven for that one


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I suppose my biggest sin is getting Purdey, I won't be forgiven for that one


How about a photo of your leggy beauty?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I'm doing my very bestest Blue Steel pose just for you..."


----------



## MissyfromMice

Spider watching


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> How about a photo of your leggy beauty?


Just for you @SbanR, apologies to any cats watching


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> I thought lovely Max was looking particularly bright eyed today ❤
> 
> View attachment 429876
> View attachment 429877


You're looking beautiful Max


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I suppose my biggest sin is getting Purdey, I won't be forgiven for that one


Now you can't be held totally responsible for that. Maybe it's your OH they're plotting against, so tell him to watch over his shoulder.:Smuggrin
Lovely Purdey pic. I see she's still all legs, bless her.


----------



## JandD2020

demanding his own controller for the X-Box , or the wire gets it....

View attachment 429929


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Just for you @SbanR, apologies to any cats watching
> 
> View attachment 429926
> 
> 
> View attachment 429927


Such a softie, who can resist those appealing eyes:Kiss. Thank you Charity.
Is she still sitting on your lap?


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Such a softie, who can resist those appealing eyes:Kiss. Thank you Charity.
> Is she still sitting on your lap?


Yes, but she doesn't quite fit now, I get this instead


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

This ruler is 65cm long... he is no where near full stretch... he's just under 9 months old... he's going to be 1 metre at full grown, full stretch I reckon! I don't know how he'll continue to fit on my lap for his naps!


----------



## Charity

Tetley&Kenco said:


> This ruler is 65cm long... he is no where near full stretch... he's just under 9 months old... he's going to be 1 metre at full grown, full stretch I reckon! I don't know how he'll continue to fit on my lap for his naps!
> 
> View attachment 429939
> 
> View attachment 429938


He'll find a way believe me. He's such a handsome boy.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I despair


----------



## Willow_Warren

BarneyBobCat said:


> I despair
> View attachment 429941


Barney  did your Mummy not teach you it is dangerous to play on the stairs!


----------



## Tawny75

She really is a help when I am trying to work....


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> I despair
> View attachment 429941


Barney's not bothered, he's got nine lives.


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> I despair
> View attachment 429941


"Am I bovvered?"


----------



## immum

Indie does love to wrap herself up in a blanket......


----------



## ewelsh

I know you want to play Libby, I can see you clawing my blanket!










That better









Oh dear she's licking her lips, the wand is about to be killed









It's taking a battering









Oh dear, it's dead.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I know you want to play Libby, I can see you clawing my blanket!
> 
> View attachment 429968
> 
> 
> That better
> View attachment 429969
> 
> 
> Oh dear she's licking her lips, the wand is about to be killed
> View attachment 429970
> 
> 
> It's taking a battering
> View attachment 429971
> 
> 
> Oh dear, it's dead.
> View attachment 429972


At least Libby doesn't react to what's on the other end of the wand. Moo's eyes travel menacingly up the length of the wand to my arm, then OUCH! :Inpain I've had to attach really long cords to each toy and throw them so she can't see my hand. Needless to say, she is NOT allowed access to them unsupervised.
Good girl Libby, you play nicely.:Smuggrin


----------



## Sheltie2021

Happy cat all streched out was 6months on Sunday were did the time go


----------



## raysmyheart

Crystalsangel said:


> Happy cat all streched out was 6months on Sunday were did the time go


♥♥Happy belated Six-months old, Happy cat! ♥:Cat What a beautiful coat of fur and such pretty markings you have!


----------



## Jaf

Ollie is the Sphinx!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Another visitor to our garden tonight!


----------



## Charity

Toppy hates having his space invaded and definitely didn't like this this morning...if looks could kill 










So, it's a good job Mum got another bed...now we just need to tell Bunty


----------



## Marcus1972

nicolaa123 said:


> View attachment 258137
> Riley right now!!


He's got beautiful marks like my chester


----------



## Marcus1972

Charity said:


> Toppy hates having his space invaded and definitely didn't like this this morning...if looks could kill
> 
> View attachment 430016
> 
> 
> So, it's a good job Mum got another bed...now we just need to tell Bunty
> 
> View attachment 430017


Where you get the beds from mate


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Charity said:


> He'll find a way believe me. He's such a handsome boy.


He only just fits on me stretched out currently! I'm not exactly small either at just under 5'8"! It's weird to think he's going to be on the smaller end of the spectrum for BSH males and he's still going to be massive!


----------



## Marcus1972

Tetley&Kenco said:


> He only just fits on me stretched out currently! I'm not exactly small either at just under 5'8"! It's weird to think he's going to be on the smaller end of the spectrum for BSH males and he's still going to be massive!
> 
> View attachment 430024
> 
> View attachment 430025


What a life eh


----------



## Charity

Marcus1972 said:


> Where you get the beds from mate


Most of the online pet shops sell this one but Amazon is cheapest


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> Toppy hates having his space invaded and definitely didn't like this this morning...if looks could kill
> 
> View attachment 430016
> 
> 
> So, it's a good job Mum got another bed...now we just need to tell Bunty
> 
> View attachment 430017


totally not spoilt


----------



## BarneyBobCat

And hes at it again!!! Must be his new morning routine


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> Another visitor to our garden tonight!
> View attachment 430015


 Toppy what are you doing there! @Charity obviously doesn't know what Toppy gets up to!


----------



## Tawny75

Hooman, you do not need to make the bed, I am comfy...


----------



## Charity

Tawny75 said:


> Hooman, you do not need to make the bed, I am comfy...
> View attachment 430041


Where did you get that lovely duvet cover @Tawny75....I want one


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity i think it's a George at Asda one, they often have lovely cat duvet covers there.


----------



## LeArthur

Urgh. This is like a short video but it's not working


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> Where did you get that lovely duvet cover @Tawny75....I want one





Mrs Funkin said:


> @Charity i think it's a George at Asda one, they often have lovely cat duvet covers there.


Mrs F is right, here is the link Cat duvet


----------



## MissyfromMice

Naughty girl


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Tawny75 can't believe you linked! Now I NEED the teatowels (but not the oven glove) and quite possibly the hi-ball glasses... and maybe the serving bowls (love the teapot but I don't drink tea!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MissyfromMice said:


> Naughty girl
> 
> View attachment 430051


Oh Missy! That's the BEST plotting and scheming face I think I've ever seen.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Missy! That's the BEST plotting and scheming face I think I've ever seen.


Indeed !!! No sign of embarrassment. At all...


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity

We had a surprise visit from Auntie @TriTri this afternoon bearing lovely gifts for Bunty and Toppy. They love her little meeces. Thank you so much @TriTri


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> We had a surprise visit from Auntie @TriTri this afternoon bearing lovely gifts for Bunty and Toppy. They love her little meeces. Thank you so much @TriTri
> 
> View attachment 430077
> 
> 
> View attachment 430081
> 
> 
> View attachment 430079
> 
> 
> View attachment 430083


I'm so pleased Toppy & Bunty like their mice 
Lovely photo's ❤. Nice blankets too!


----------



## SbanR

Spring is in the air, and the juices are flowing


----------



## ewelsh

I had help in the garden this morning


----------



## SbanR

Morning walk on the hedge


----------



## ewelsh

Ollie monkey does make me laugh!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I had help in the garden this morning
> 
> View attachment 430119
> 
> 
> View attachment 430120
> 
> 
> View attachment 430121


Lottie's private taxi service


----------



## Charity

Met a lovely friendly boy this morning while I was out. He regularly frequents the shop I was in and they feed him though they have no idea where he comes from. He must live somewhere nearby. He was all for following you round the shop and rubbing round your legs and head butting you... a real sweetie. :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Guard cat @Charity


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity

This is a lovely cosy place for watching TV says Bunty


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I don't know why you keep saying you're going to give things to the rescue...just because I've not slept somewhere for over a year doesn't mean it can't be my new favourite place"


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur was on the dining table (I know - no table manners!) and he put his head in my mum's glass of water. He couldn't drink anything out of it, so, naturally, like a good slave, I filled up the glass.




























Disclaimer: Arthur has fresh water available at all times!


----------



## Joy84

Guess who's been eating greek yogurt?
On the table, of course


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Spring is in the air, and the juices are flowing
> View attachment 430117


It doesnt look like Spring!


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> It doesnt look like Spring!


It was 7.30, brightened up later


----------



## Jaf

So...looks like another night with me nearly falling out of the bed because I'm only allowed the same size space as a cat!! Sometimes I end end sleeping across my pillows, with no covers, freezing. Good job I love them.


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy birdwatching from her usual spot - sitting atop the computer modem.:Cat:Joyful

Speedy


----------



## raysmyheart

Jaf said:


> So...looks like another night with me nearly falling out of the bed because I'm only allowed the same size space as a cat!! Sometimes I end end sleeping across my pillows, with no covers, freezing. Good job I love them.
> 
> View attachment 430179


Oh, this is precious!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> It was 7.30, brightened up later


Where do you take Ollie walking out of interest? I haven't dared venture out of the garden with Barney yet


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Where do you take Ollie walking out of interest? I haven't dared venture out of the garden with Barney yet


When I moved house a zillion years ago, a safe location was a priority, having previously lived in the town centre.
I'm in a quiet residential area (but bounded by two busy roads) with two footpaths and a big landscaped area. Popular with dog walkers who are very considerate and responsible. Dogs are leashed, or put on the leash the minute we're spotted.
We very quickly became accepted as part of the dog walking community


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 430186


Is it a bird....is it a mouse......something very interesting


----------



## Charity

Had a very busy morning...totally flaked out


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> Is it a bird....is it a mouse......something very interesting


A cute pair of collared doves.

Missy loves bird watching, even online.


----------



## ChaosCat

Watch out duty


----------



## TriTri

Jaf said:


> So...looks like another night with me nearly falling out of the bed because I'm only allowed the same size space as a cat!! Sometimes I end end sleeping across my pillows, with no covers, freezing. Good job I love them.
> 
> View attachment 430179


How sweet, all of them... though there seem to be a few missing? Is there a bed rota?


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> When I moved house a zillion years ago, a safe location was a priority, having previously lived in the town centre.
> I'm in a quiet residential area (but bounded by two busy roads) with two footpaths and a big landscaped area. Popular with dog walkers who are very considerate and responsible. Dogs are leashed, or put on the leash the minute we're spotted.
> We very quickly became accepted as part of the dog walking community


Don't you take Ollie to the local cemetery too? I'm sure I've seen picci's of him there a lot, bless him.


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> Don't you take Ollie to the local cemetery too? I'm sure I've seen picci's of him there a lot, bless him.


The hedge that he walks on, and the landscaped area is part of the cemetery. First grave planted in the landscape area this morning


----------



## Jaf

TriTri said:


> How sweet, all of them... though there seem to be a few missing? Is there a bed rota?


Only 4 are allowed/ chipped for upstairs. Can you imagine the bedlam if they were all on my bed?!?

Since we were up very late, reading catchat and Lori having zoomies we all needed a nap! My bed is a mess, you try making it with Lori on there (she gets bitey!)


----------



## JandD2020

not


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Had a very busy morning...totally flaked out
> 
> View attachment 430191


Oh Toppy you are adorable :Kiss


----------



## Charity

"Go on Toppy, you first, I'll provide back up"


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> "Go on Toppy, you first, I'll provide back up"
> 
> View attachment 430222


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur's checking over my notes for me :Bookworm


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> Arthur's checking over my notes for me :Bookworm
> 
> View attachment 430223


He's your own personal proof-reader


----------



## ChaosCat

This has been Annie's favourite bed for an amazingly long time now.


----------



## xblackmagicx

I think Bartosch likes his new fountain


----------



## xblackmagicx

lea247 said:


> Arthur's checking over my notes for me :Bookworm
> 
> View attachment 430223


Haha he looks like he is being very meticulous!


----------



## SbanR

Having a good wash


----------



## Summercat

I don't pop on this thread very often now, but those are gorgeous pics of Jessie @SbanR 
❤


----------



## raysmyheart

Tonight - sleeping in mid-air and sleeping half on the sofa and half off!:Joyful
Speedy♥♥♥














 -


----------



## Charity

Aaaw, Jessie, you look so sweet xx


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> I don't pop on this thread very often now, but those are gorgeous pics of Jessie @SbanR
> ❤


Jessie says Fank You SC


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Having a good wash
> View attachment 430235
> View attachment 430236
> View attachment 430237
> View attachment 430238


Beautiful Jessie!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## JandD2020

xblackmagicx said:


> I think Bartosch likes his new fountain
> View attachment 430227


I brought one a few months ago, blue LED lights and all that jazz. Didn't seem too amazed and preferred his bowl. He's had two goes on it which I'll count as some money back!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy with dreamy eyes


----------



## xblackmagicx

JandD2020 said:


> I brought one a few months ago, blue LED lights and all that jazz. Didn't seem too amazed and preferred his bowl. He's had two goes on it which I'll count as some money back!


Haha they like to see us throwing our money away indeed!  I just had the same with an automatic laser we bought. He was very interested in the device itself and the weird noises it was making but not the light itself! Luckily he went crazy for the fountain right away and straight away drank from it. Whenever I turn it off he tries to work out how to get in back on himself!


----------



## Charity

I feel a sneeze comin' on










Fink I'm allergic to myself










Oh no, false alarm


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> I feel a sneeze comin' on
> 
> View attachment 430257
> 
> 
> Fink I'm allergic to myself
> 
> View attachment 430258
> 
> 
> Oh no, false alarm
> 
> View attachment 430259


Lol! Bless you anyway Toppy


----------



## LeArthur

Well, looks like that's me taking a break from marking!


----------



## JandD2020

xblackmagicx said:


> Haha they like to see us throwing our money away indeed!  I just had the same with an automatic laser we bought. He was very interested in the device itself and the weird noises it was making but not the light itself! Luckily he went crazy for the fountain right away and straight away drank from it. Whenever I turn it off he tries to work out how to get in back on himself!


I have one of those too! Random laser pointer so it changes direction and stuff on its own , it sent him wild to begin with but now he's more patient and waits to pounce.. although same , he will notice the sound and I have to stop him from looking right at the laser !


----------



## JandD2020

I think he's hinting for me to consider veganism. I'm now regularly being brought gifts of moss and leaves haha

Maybe I'll eat them in front of him so he never feels the need to bring mice and birds haha

View attachment 430261


----------



## Shrike

Early signs of Spring?








"Rise up! My Crocus Army!"


----------



## TriTri

Jaf said:


> Only 4 are allowed/ chipped for upstairs. Can you imagine the bedlam if they were all on my bed?!?
> 
> Since we were up very late, reading catchat and Lori having zoomies we all needed a nap! My bed is a mess, you try making it with Lori on there (she gets bitey!)
> 
> View attachment 430213


I use to have 5 wonderful cars on my bed ❤. If I want to make the bed, I get the laser torch out and that gets my cat moving. But the bedding is white, so it's easy to see, so 'not sure it would work on your bedding and I suppose there is bound to be _one_ that won't go for it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Shrike said:


> View attachment 430271
> 
> Early signs of Spring?
> View attachment 430270
> 
> "Rise up! My Crocus Army!"


Oh Brooke, I've missed you, you are looking beautiful. Can you ask your Slave to do some "photo stories" again soon, please


----------



## TriTri

JandD2020 said:


> I think Donnie's hinting for me to consider veganism. I'm now regularly being brought gifts of moss and leaves haha
> 
> Maybe I'll eat them in front of him so he never feels the need to bring mice and birds haha
> 
> View attachment 430261


Please let me know if it works.


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Having a good wash
> View attachment 430235
> View attachment 430236
> View attachment 430237
> View attachment 430238


Jessie you are so cute.


----------



## Jaf

Getting my car ready for Spanish mot...Mari and Lottie came to supervise.


----------



## TriTri

Jaf said:


> Getting my car ready for Spanish mot...Mari and Lottie came to supervise.
> 
> View attachment 430279
> View attachment 430280
> View attachment 430281


Awww very kind of them. I've not counted your cats, how many are there? Look at that weather! You lucky devil.


----------



## Jaf

Yeah it's been gorgeous today. Was 24!! Got the wood burner on now though.

I have 4 pet cats and 16 "outside" cats. They are getting tamer and tamer and 6 are in all the time. The others sometimes come in for while, apart from 2 who are still feral.


----------



## TriTri

Jaf said:


> Yeah it's been gorgeous today. Was 24!! Got the wood burner on now though.
> 
> I have 4 pet cats and 16 "outside" cats. They are getting tamer and tamer and 6 are in all the time. The others sometimes come in for while, apart from 2 who are still feral.


Wow, even more than I thought. I think I once counted 12 or 14 in one of your photos. That's good that they are getting tamer & tamer. It sounds like you must have big shopping bills , but worth it . Do they all depend on you? Have you made out a Will or got life insurance? 'Hoping you never need it of course. Or maybe you could be cloned?


----------



## Cat_92

My new little lady on the way home for the first time, then taking a little stretch on her cat tree. Can't wait to bring her sister home next week too :Cat


----------



## TriTri

Cat_92 said:


> View attachment 430284
> My new little lady on the way home for the first time, then taking a little stretch on her cat tree. Can't wait to bring her sister home next week too :Cat


Welcome! She's so cute and so fluffy ❤
Have they got names?


----------



## Cat_92

TriTri said:


> Welcome! She's so cute and so fluffy ❤
> Have they got names?


Thank you! My little seal mitted girl (pictured) is called Sora, her little sister (same dad) is blue point/tortie she's called Rikku. Will share some pics of Rikku when she arrives.


----------



## TriTri

Cat_92 said:


> Thank you! My little seal mitted girl (pictured) is called Sora, her little sister (same dad) is blue point/tortie she's called Rikku. Will share some pics of Rikku when she arrives.


Awww lovely. Sora is an Arabic word, did you know that? I can't remember what it means though! I haven't heard the name Rikku before, what nationality is that? I shall await the photos .


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> Tonight - sleeping in mid-air and sleeping half on the sofa and half off!:Joyful
> Speedy♥♥♥
> View attachment 430242
> View attachment 430243
> -


Beautiful Speedy, so serene and so sweet.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Lazy Caturday


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> Lazy Caturday
> View attachment 430299
> View attachment 430300


I think beautiful Gypsy is dreaming of dancing the Hula again @dustydiamond1 :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Rainy and stormy Sunday morning


----------



## Cat_92

TriTri said:


> Awww lovely. Sora is an Arabic word, did you know that? I can't remember what it means though! I haven't heard the name Rikku before, what nationality is that? I shall await the photos .


Oh wow, I didn't realise Sora had Arabic meaning too. I took both names from an old video game I played when I was young, the developers for which were Japanese.
I'm not very good at choosing names, but my last cat was named Kiari, which I chose when I was 16 and still a bit of a video game addict.
We lost Kiari at the beginning of November at 12 years old. Which has been so hard on my little family, especially my 2 year old who is too young to really grasp the concept of death. 
When I saw these two kittens, their colouring reminded me of the video game again because Kiari had two friends, Sora who was bright, golden colours and Rikku who was greys and blues. I did try and think up other names, but in the end I liked the link to my poor beautiful girl who we lost last year.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Playtime !!!


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> View attachment 430271
> 
> Early signs of Spring?
> View attachment 430270
> 
> "Rise up! My Crocus Army!"


Pretty Brooke, I know your crocuses will soon be out in all their glory.


----------



## Joy84

Three animals watching tennis this morning :Hilarious


----------



## JandD2020

TriTri said:


> Please let me know if it works.


sure , well I'll pretend to eat it not sure I'll enjoy the taste of moss and leaf haha
Its when he's seen them being blown around by the wind , sets him off and has to chase them down !

.


----------



## Charity

Just as we were going out this morrning and I wanted to get the kits in from the garden, I could hear Bunty meowing loudly, which is a sign she is going to attempt a break out. I went out and there she was just jumping over the catproof netting into next door. It's all because it's pretty windy today and she gets skittish. When we got back, she was waiting in the garden to be let in the window. I left the catflap open but she won't come in there now as she thinks Purdey will be waiting. Anyway, I think she needed a bit of a reassuring cuddle later on....but not from me.


----------



## Psygon

Jammy just loafing around on Sunday


----------



## Cully

I've often wondered why Misty prefers lying on her old scratch pad on the window ledge, where it's a bit of a squeeze between the back of the cupboard and the window.








It's 'cos she fits.


----------



## Cat_92

Day 2 with Sora and she's gotten very social today! While I've been chilling out she's been climbing onto my shoulder and circling round my face.


----------



## ebonycat

Cat_92 said:


> Day 2 with Sora and she's gotten very social today! While I've been chilling out she's been climbing onto my shoulder and circling round my face.
> 
> View attachment 430356


Aawwww She's a cutie :Kiss


----------



## Charity

Just heard some lovely news. Turns out the cat I met at the garden centre on Thursday, who's photo I put on this thread, has been missing from his home for four years and was yesterday re-united with his owners. :Joyful:Joyful:Joyful It's been a great weekend for finding cats who have been missing a long time here as there are three others have been re-united as well, one has also been missing four years, one for two years and one since last September. It just shows

*:Cat:Cat:Cat NEVER GIVE UP HOPE :Cat:Cat:Cat*


----------



## Cat_92

Charity said:


> Just heard some lovely news. Turns out the cat I met at the garden centre on Thursday, who's photo I put on this thread, has been missing from his home for four years and was yesterday re-united with his owners. :Joyful:Joyful:Joyful It's been a great weekend for finding cats who have been missing a long time here as there are three others have been re-united as well, one has also been missing four years, one for two years and one since last September. It just shows
> 
> *:Cat:Cat:Cat NEVER GIVE UP HOPE :Cat:Cat:Cat*


oh that's so lovely!! What a very happy ending :Cat


----------



## JandD2020

I've got day off work but Donnie's the one who thinks he deserves the lie-in


----------



## SbanR

Today's balancing act


----------



## Smuge

Finally got the pet camera set up in the new house. We missed being to check on them (and give them dreamies) from work


----------



## Britt

Pooh is exhausted after spending 30 minutes on the recumbent bike


----------



## Cully

She's just hitched a lift from me on my walker and is hopeful of another free ride.








Sorry Moo, it's the end of the line for tonight.:Shy


----------



## Charity

My lap will do tonight


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy catching treats


----------



## Cat_92

Sora has been giving me a little shoulder massage (kneading my shoulder) I don't have the heart to shoo her away.. but those claws are sharp!! :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Queen of the sofa


----------



## ChaosCat

Sorry, yet another Annie- but had to share this


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Sorry, yet another Annie- but had to share this
> 
> View attachment 430522


Ha ha, either mid yawn OR, she doesn't like what you're wearing.


----------



## Jaf

Percy, Geri and Woody waiting for a treat.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Ha ha, either mid yawn OR, she doesn't like what you're wearing.


I'll go with mid yawn


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Ha ha, either mid yawn OR, she doesn't like what you're wearing.


I thought it looked more like Annie about to produce a humongous puke!


----------



## Psygon

It's a little known fact that tonkinese cats need their tummys brushed :Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> It's a little known fact that tonkinese cats need their tummys brushed :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 430538


"down a bit, left a bit..............aaaahh that's it !"


----------



## Smuge

Tali is head over heels in love with our new sofa. For days, every single time I have checked the cat camera she has been sitting on it










Found her like this the other day, looked like someone had found a small car and flattened her into the sofa









Glad she is so content


----------



## SbanR

Relaxing on a full tummy















But she was disturbed by this nuisance boy








So moved


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> Tali is head over heels in love with our new sofa. For days, every single time I have checked the cat camera she has been sitting on it
> 
> View attachment 430546
> 
> 
> Found her like this the other day, looked like someone had found a small car and flattened her into the sofa
> View attachment 430547
> 
> 
> Glad she is so content
> 
> View attachment 430548


Gorgeous Tali :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Relaxing on a full tummy
> View attachment 430557
> View attachment 430558
> 
> But she was disturbed by this nuisance boy
> View attachment 430559
> 
> So moved
> View attachment 430560


Such a beautiful girl Jessie :Kiss


----------



## Britt




----------



## Charity

Here I am, again, wondering why I spend so much money on expensive toys when a ripped off top of a Chocolate Buttons packet is so much fun :Meh


----------



## immum

Not sure Indie can actually breathe, but she seems happy enough!


----------



## SbanR

@BarneyBobCat , on one of the footpaths.
After some birds








Walking the fence after they scattered









Have you plucked up courage to walk Barney outside yet, or is your area too busy?


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> Here I am, again, wondering why I spend so much money on expensive toys when a ripped off top of a Chocolate Buttons packet is so much fun :Meh
> 
> View attachment 430571
> 
> 
> View attachment 430566
> 
> 
> View attachment 430568
> 
> 
> View attachment 430567
> 
> 
> View attachment 430569


Ours love that toy as well. Sadly I throw them away and then have to replace them very frequently


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Ours love that toy as well. Sadly I throw them away and then have to replace them very frequently


Any excuse for some choccy


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I’ll have to get my girls one of those toys!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Chilling Missy


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> @BarneyBobCat , on one of the footpaths.
> After some birds
> View attachment 430574
> 
> Walking the fence after they scattered
> View attachment 430575
> 
> 
> Have you plucked up courage to walk Barney outside yet, or is your area too busy?


Too busy I think. Also I don't want to confirm the rumour that I'm the local nutter


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Here I am, again, wondering why I spend so much money on expensive toys when a ripped off top of a Chocolate Buttons packet is so much fun :Meh
> 
> View attachment 430571
> 
> 
> View attachment 430566
> 
> 
> View attachment 430568
> 
> 
> View attachment 430567
> 
> 
> View attachment 430569


Look at them both in their beds!!! That's just too cute!!

Arthur's not tried one of those toys, I think he needs to


----------



## Cully

Hmm, don't think much of my chances of an early night....


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy in dream-mode atop the sofa back.


----------



## raysmyheart

raysmyheart said:


> View attachment 430607
> Speedy in dream-mode atop the sofa back.


I forgot to add - "dreaming of her next surprise flavor of wet food!":Joyful Because she likes most selections (just doesn't tolerate Salmon well) - her next meal is always a surprise.:Cat


----------



## raysmyheart

SbanR said:


> Relaxing on a full tummy
> View attachment 430557
> View attachment 430558
> 
> But she was disturbed by this nuisance boy.
> View attachment 430559
> 
> So moved
> View attachment 430560


These are really pretty photos (of a very sweet Kitty, of course). I especially love the last one. ♥ :Cat


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Oh no Tetley, you might fall....









Let me reposition you in to a safer position









"Thanks mum *streeeetttttchhh*" .... back in to falling territory...









He loves to have his head dangling, everywhere he sleeps!


----------



## ChaosCat

Neighborhood watch


----------



## raysmyheart

ChaosCat said:


> Neighborhood watch
> 
> View attachment 430635


This is a lovely photo @ChaosCat ! ♥



Tetley&Kenco said:


> Oh no Tetley, you might fall....
> View attachment 430628
> 
> 
> Let me reposition you in to a safer position
> View attachment 430630
> 
> 
> "Thanks mum *streeeetttttchhh*" .... back in to falling territory...
> View attachment 430629
> 
> 
> He loves to have his head dangling, everywhere he sleeps!


Oh no, Tetley! Hang on . . .hang on!


----------



## ChaosCat

raysmyheart said:


> This is a lovely photo @ChaosCat ! ♥


 Thank you from Annie and me.


----------



## Britt




----------



## Cully

I decided to strip my bed this morning








With the help of the bed inspector of course.








Must be some Dreamies down there!


----------



## SbanR

raysmyheart said:


> These are really pretty photos (of a very sweet Kitty, of course). I especially love the last one. ♥ :Cat


Thank you. Jessie usually does look very sweet when she lies on her back


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> Neighborhood watch
> 
> View attachment 430635


Good girl, Annie, it's important to know exactly what is going on at all times


----------



## MissyfromMice

Snuggling Missy


----------



## Cat_92

Kitten number 2 was finally able to come home today she's not been well the last 2 weeks and I think that's shown in how timid and shy she's been. Just trying to give her lots of space.
Sora (kitten 1) does not share this sentiment and has been ALL over Rikku (kitten 2) lol but Rikku recognises her sister and is happy!

here is Rikku settling in:


----------



## TriTri

Cat_92 said:


> Kitten number 2 was finally able to come home today she's not been well the last 2 weeks and I think that's shown in how timid and shy she's been. Just trying to give her lots of space.
> Sora (kitten 1) does not share this sentiment and has been ALL over Rikku (kitten 2) lol but Rikku recognises her sister and is happy!
> 
> here is Rikku settling in:
> 
> View attachment 430650
> View attachment 430651
> View attachment 430652


Rikku doesn't have any illness that she could pass on to Sorá, does she? Would it be safer to keep them apart for a few days, or until Rikku is 100%? They are both so cute & so fluffy ❤❤. Congratulations.


----------



## Cat_92

TriTri said:


> Rikku doesn't have any illness that she could pass on to Sorá, does she? Would it be safer to keep them apart for a few days, or until Rikku is 100%? They are both so cute & so fluffy ❤❤. Congratulations.


Possibly. I did consider this, but They were kept together in "kitty quarantine" from the rest of their two litters for a week before I got Sora because they'd both had eye infections. We delayed Rikku because she still had a weepy eye, sneezed a lot and had lost weight. So the breeder kept her and had her on antibiotics for a week. Rikku has since gained weight and become a bit more bouncy!
Sora had a weepy eye and sneezes a day or so after I got her, Which made me think she'd got whatever Rikku had, but she's certainly not lost any weight, and our vets checked her out and she looks good, possibly very mild cat flu he thought.
I'm going to keep an eye on them with all this in mind though 
I'd feel mean separating them now as Rikku is still very anxious around us, but has been happily snuggled up with Sora all night :Cat
Here's another of Rikku, just cos! :


----------



## MissyfromMice

The first thing I saw when I woke up this morning


----------



## Lavellan

An interesting new sleeping position...










Pookie is not so pure black as she'd have us believe!


----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> The first thing I saw when I woke up this morning
> 
> View attachment 430662


Oooh, scary . She looks as if she's wondering if you'd be better on toast or with chips


----------



## MissyfromMice

Alpha "pretending to be homeless" enjoying the sunshine and admiring the first crocuses


----------



## Charity

Cosy or what?


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> Cosy or what?
> 
> View attachment 430693


That is just the best picture!


----------



## Tawny75

My pair - one sleeping, one awake... You would think that as Lily is much bigger than Sev, she would be in the big house, however that would be logical. :Cat:Facepalm


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> Cosy or what?
> 
> View attachment 430693


Cuties


----------



## Charity

Tawny75 said:


> My pair - one sleeping, one awake... You would think that as Lily is much bigger than Sev, she would be in the big house, however that would be logical. :Cat:Facepalm
> 
> View attachment 430701


Toppy and Bunty love this house you gave them, looks like Lily and Sev do as well xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Cosy or what?
> 
> View attachment 430693





Tawny75 said:


> My pair - one sleeping, one awake... You would think that as Lily is much bigger than Sev, she would be in the big house, however that would be logical. :Cat:Facepalm
> 
> View attachment 430701


Happy pairs, so nice to see!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Tawny75 said:


> My pair - one sleeping, one awake... You would think that as Lily is much bigger than Sev, she would be in the big house, however that would be logical. :Cat:Facepalm
> 
> View attachment 430701


They seem to be very good neighbours !


----------



## TriTri

And my beloved duo, just a moment ago- Naughty Max & Tiny Tessy ❤❤. Tessy is patiently awaiting her blood test results.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Charity that is the most delicious photo


----------



## Cat_92

Charity said:


> Cosy or what?
> 
> View attachment 430693


Awwh soooo cute!!


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> View attachment 430712
> View attachment 430713
> And my beloved duo, just a moment ago- Naughty Max & Tiny Tessy ❤❤. Tessy is patiently awaiting her blood test results.


Hello Max, you're looking very handsome this evening.:Cat
Good luck with the bloods Tess.


----------



## ChaosCat

Don't think Annie approves of me this evening


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Hello Max, you're looking very handsome this evening.:Cat
> Good luck with the bloods Tess.


Thank you. Best whiskers, I mean best wishes to Moo x


----------



## TriTri

Lavellan said:


> An interesting new sleeping position...
> 
> View attachment 430666
> 
> 
> Pookie is not so pure black as she'd have us believe!
> 
> View attachment 430667


Wow, what a difference, they are both Pookie?


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Cosy or what?
> 
> View attachment 430693


Aaawwwww Toppy & Bunty you are too adorable.
I love seeing them cuddled up together, makes me feel all fuzzy inside xx


----------



## Lavellan

TriTri said:


> Wow, what a difference, they are both Pookie?


Both Pookie! She's a little magician, changing colours in the sunlight!


----------



## Jaf

There's a black cat on my bed... But it's not Choccy! Tis Mari!!! Luckily Lori doesn't mind. Mari is a sneaky boy.


----------



## Jaf

Jackie, on the other side of me on the bed, is snoring!


----------



## jasperthecat

My two having a bit of play together for a change instead of the usual hand-bagging each other. I bought this cave from LIDL a few weeks back thinking neither would use it but Jasper was first to take to it and he often pops in there for a long snooze or afternoon when it's chilly outside and it seems Ollie respects him or at least he did until recently but now Ollie pops in there occasionally which Jasper isn't quite so pleased about but apart from occasional paw slapping like a pair of two year old toddlers, warfare hasn't broken out so far, in fact they do share and take turns with beds and things so it's all quite civilised really.

Ollie in the cave being coy and cute...









Jasper and Ollie teasing each other through the walls of the cave.


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity 
How is Purdey and OH today? X


----------



## ebonycat

@Charity Another one hoping Purdey & your OH are feeling brighter today xx


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> @Charity
> How is Purdey and OH today? X


OH's almost back to normal thanks. Purdey is brighter than yesterday but still quiet. She's eaten her breakfast and is resting at the moment. I felt very guilty last night as she couldn't have her bedtime treat poor girl and she won't understand why she can't have any treats today. :Meh


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I am glad Mr Charity is better and Purdey brighter, when she is fully better she can have extra treats! 

I trust everyone else is still fine?


----------



## MissyfromMice

@Charity

Wishes for a speedy recovery to your OH and to your lovely Purdey


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## LeArthur

Someone was having a good look out of the window earlier. How could I not take photos with all the natural light?!


----------



## SbanR

Cat Boris


----------



## ewelsh

lea247 said:


> Someone was having a good look out of the window earlier. How could I not take photos with all the natural light?!
> 
> View attachment 430766
> 
> 
> View attachment 430767


oh Arthur was a gorgeous subject you are :Kiss I expect you were thinking of your future conservatory


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Cat Boris
> View attachment 430769
> View attachment 430770
> View attachment 430771


Your definitely a better looking Boris


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Cat Boris
> View attachment 430769
> View attachment 430770
> View attachment 430771


I'd choose you over the other one any day!


----------



## Shrike

Some impressive leaping from Brooke today, sadly her Slave is not good enough to capture her most energetic jumps! Here are a few shots anyway.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

lea247 said:


> Someone was having a good look out of the window earlier. How could I not take photos with all the natural light?!
> 
> View attachment 430766
> 
> 
> View attachment 430767


O. M. G.

I can literally smell the almonds....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, the very bestest way to keep my baldy belly warm is to lie on a flannelette duvet cover, in a sunbeam...bliss"










"Look, I'm smiling"










(Oscar's guard hairs are coming back now, at least I think that's what they are!)


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Don't think Annie approves of me this evening
> 
> View attachment 430716


What upset her? Hope all is forgiven by now.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Some photo from lunchtime walk!

We were out for the best part of 40 minutes and he's been asking to go back ever since (hope he settles soon)










































































Hannah


----------



## Cully

@Charity ,Glad to hear things are gradually improving, if slowly, in sick bay.
Heads up: Have you seen the weather forecast for tomorrow? _THEY_ are going to be sooo annoyed when they realise they can't go out:Grumpy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear @Cully Oscar is going to be SO miffed at the winds and storm tomorrow. He does hate the wind up his tail!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> What upset her? Hope all is forgiven by now.


I have no idea, but yes, she's friends with me again.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie ist sooooo elegant!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear @Cully Oscar is going to be SO miffed at the winds and storm tomorrow. He does hate the wind up his tail!


Moo thinks I'm personally responsible, sigh, so we get frustrated glares, and episodes of the zoomies. Give me a moody teenager any day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> Annie ist sooooo elegant!
> 
> View attachment 430797


Ha! She's in good company


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ha! She's in good company
> 
> View attachment 430801
> 
> 
> View attachment 430802


The best company!


----------



## Charity

Enjoying the sun before the storm










Bunty would rather stay indoors hoping for treats


----------



## Psygon

Darcy and Ted - Close-ups


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Darcy and Ted - Close-ups
> View attachment 430810
> 
> 
> View attachment 430811


Gorgeous photos of gorgeous tonks- definitely ones for framing and hanging on the wall!


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Annie ist sooooo elegant!
> 
> View attachment 430797


:Hilarious:Hilarious Gorgeous Annie :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Enjoying the sun before the storm
> 
> View attachment 430806
> 
> 
> Bunty would rather stay indoors hoping for treats
> 
> View attachment 430807


Oh Bunty I hope you got some with those pleading, beautiful eyes :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Darcy and Ted - Close-ups
> View attachment 430810
> 
> 
> View attachment 430811


Darcy & Ted you are just so beautiful :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Psygon said:


> Darcy and Ted - Close-ups
> View attachment 430810
> 
> 
> View attachment 430811


Nifty Fifty @Psygon ?


----------



## JandD2020

Errmm, looked out of bedroom window earlier to see him on the neighbour's house peering at me...  Oh great haha


----------



## Cat_92

Cosy, happy kittens!


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Cat Boris
> View attachment 430769
> View attachment 430770
> View attachment 430771


That's hilarious!


----------



## TriTri

Cat_92 said:


> Cosy, happy kittens!
> 
> View attachment 430825
> View attachment 430826
> View attachment 430827


They are so diddy ❤


----------



## TriTri

Lavellan said:


> Both Pookie! She's a little magician, changing colours in the sunlight!
> 
> View attachment 430727


Oh look, she's turned black again. How does she do it?


----------



## TriTri

Shrike said:


> Some impressive leaping from Brooke today, sadly her Slave is not good enough to capture her most energetic jumps! Here are a few shots anyway.
> View attachment 430776
> 
> View attachment 430777
> 
> View attachment 430778
> 
> View attachment 430779
> 
> View attachment 430780


Impressive leaping indeed Brooke. I was hoping to see the crocus's as well?


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is still smiling- she doesn't know yet that a storm is heading our way and she will be grounded this afternoon and night.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Annie is still smiling- she doesn't know yet that a storm is heading our way and she will be grounded this afternoon and night.
> 
> View attachment 430829


Us the same. Storm's already here and the last thing I want is Bunty doing one of her disappearing acts so no going out today


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Us the same. Storm's already here and the last thing I want is Bunty doing one of her disappearing acts so no going out today
> 
> View attachment 430832


It's a hard life for poor independent black and white ladies, the storm really doesn't regard their needs at all.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity

I think they've got the message at last that they can't go out...not happy though


----------



## ChaosCat

Having indoor fun- though she's still able to go outside, the storm hasn't reached a dangerous level here yet.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 430843
> 
> 
> Having indoor fun- though she's still able to go outside, the storm hasn't reached a dangerous level here yet.


Better go out now Annie and do a wee wee; don't want you to have to cross your legs later!

And do a wee wee dance!


----------



## JandD2020

Charity said:


> Us the same. Storm's already here and the last thing I want is Bunty doing one of her disappearing acts so no going out today
> 
> View attachment 430832


Same here. Especially now he's upped his climbing game he'll be itching to get out. The wind is just whistling through at moment so I'm sure will get worse soon


----------



## Cully

Same here. We had some overnight rain but that's stopped (for now). Moo can't understand why she can't go out but it's sooo windy already. I feel sorry for her and wish I could explain her being kept indoors.


----------



## Willow_Warren

after a productive start to the day things aren't going quite so... erm... well...



















But let's face it who could move this cute face!

H x


----------



## MissyfromMice

Strong wind, but no rain yet in the village of Mice, Belgium.

Missy is staying vigilant...


----------



## JandD2020

We went out for a wee in the garden (just the cat, not me!) he took it in, had a quick look on over fence at next door and realised Mother Nature isn’t happy today and followed me back in. No clawing away at the locked cat flap either. He’s accepted defeat !


----------



## Joy84

We've never had any luck with radiator beds, over the years we've tried three and Phoebe sat in the current one twice at most ...
So I said to someone from work I can give her ours for her kitten to try, took it off the radiator and put the cover in a wash ...
Turns out we've been doing it wrong all those years 
She's been "in" it twice this morning ...


----------



## Shrike

Brooke doesn't let a little thing like Storm Ciara keep her from going outside. Actually she somehow managed to go on patrol and not get too wet. Here she is posing on the just scrubbed kitchen floor her Slave had cleaned as he had nothing better to do!









She then went back out in the rain yet again! I don't think we really had a huge amount of rain, but it has been windy!








"Slave you are a wuss! Nothing wrong with the weather today!"


----------



## Shrike

Spoke too soon earlier - its now absolutely teeming it down! Brooke is sensibly taking it easy in her igloo!









"G'way Slave! It's Nap Time!"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe Brooke, looks like you are planning World Domination


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe Brooke, looks like you are planning World Domination


I'd much prefer her to certain politicians who feel like they are world leaders...


----------



## LeArthur

I feel the floof is an accurate representation of how long we've been here. That and the sweat on my hands


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> View attachment 430881
> 
> I feel the floof is an accurate representation of how long we've been here. That and the sweat on my hands


Aww Arthur you adorable snuggle bug :Kiss


----------



## Emmasian

Rafa snoring down my ear as I try to watch the last episode of SAS Who Dares Wins


----------



## ebonycat

Emmasian said:


> Rafa snoring down my ear as I try to watch the last episode of SAS Who Dares Wins
> 
> View attachment 430888


Aww I do love watching sleeping & snoring kitties.
Rafa you're adorable :Kiss


----------



## MissyfromMice

Getting the zoomies


----------



## SbanR

Feeling the breeze


----------



## Charity

Bunty finds the wind a bit scary


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Bunty finds the wind a bit scary
> 
> View attachment 430921


Aww I 'liked' because it's Bunty, not because she's scared of the wind :Kiss
Have a nice cuddle with mummy Bunty & maybe a little treat xx


----------



## ewelsh

Great game for Libby


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Great game for Libby
> 
> View attachment 430931
> 
> 
> View attachment 430934
> 
> 
> View attachment 430936


I'm presuming that's a table of some sort and not, as I first thought, 'Whats she doing under the floorboards?":Hilarious


----------



## Charity

I hope your reaction time is quicker than Libby's


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> I'm presuming that's a table of some sort and not, as I first thought, 'Whats she doing under the floorboards?":Hilarious


Hahaha


----------



## Psygon

Tv time at tonk towers.


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> Tv time at tonk towers.
> View attachment 430952


Don't the Tonks know they shouldn't sit so close to the telly?


----------



## bluecordelia

Taking Ciara nicely in her stride! What wind, rain and sleet?


----------



## Cat_92

Rikku is finally settling in 
She's been so timid and withdrawn, but today I've had her climbing on me and rolling over for a tummy rub. She's also become very vocal. She's the kitten who will come and mew at me until food comes out


----------



## Smuge

The house we rented didn't have an ensuite, but our new one does. The cats sleep in our room at night so we keep a litter box and some nighttime food in the ensuite. However, I was not expecting Tali to become fond of sleeping on top of the toilet










Some day she is going to get sat on at 3am and it's going to be 100% her own fault


----------



## Cat_92

Smuge said:


> Some day she is going to get sat on at 3am and it's going to be 100% her own fault


That or perhaps one day she will jump up and the lid won't be down


----------



## Cat_92

Another cute one of Rikku because I just can't resist...


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> I'm presuming that's a table of some sort and not, as I first thought, 'Whats she doing under the floorboards?":Hilarious





Charity said:


> I hope your reaction time is quicker than Libby's


Yes a table  and NO I was not quick enough and bled for some time! Won't be doing that game in a hurry!


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Tv time at tonk towers.
> View attachment 430952


this photo is just brilliant, worthy of a competition!


----------



## ewelsh

Cat_92 said:


> Another cute one of Rikku because I just can't resist...
> 
> View attachment 430985


she is just beautiful


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> Don't the Tonks know they shouldn't sit so close to the telly?


Well they're better trained than this !! This is what you call too close !


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Yes a table  and NO I was not quick enough and bled for some time! Won't be doing that game in a hurry!


Ouch! It reminds me of when Moo would reach her whole arm under the loo door searching for my fingers. That ended painfully too.
I also get punished for being a bedtime toe wriggler.


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Well they're better trained than this !! This is what you call too close !
> 
> View attachment 430988


I've always wondered just how much they can actually see up so close. I mean, don't cats have very poor near sight?


----------



## Psygon

They weren't always so close.

Waffles sat bum wiggling in the middle of the room


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> They weren't always so close.
> 
> Waffles sat bum wiggling in the middle of the room
> 
> View attachment 430990


I love to see a bum wiggle.
I just hope she didn't follow through with a pounce at the TV screen:Jawdrop!


----------



## ewelsh

I just love a bum wiggle


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> I love to see a bum wiggle.
> I just hope she didn't follow through with a pounce at the TV screen:Jawdrop!


Hahah she did


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I am very comfy here with Human Daddy in his office...what do you mean I hardly fit? I fit just fine, thanks!"


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity

Too comfy, don't think we'll be getting up anytime soon


----------



## JandD2020

g


----------



## TriTri

Here's Naughty Max taking in the sun-rays today. You wouldn't believe what he was up to 5 minutes earlier :Vomit.


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> Here's Naughty Max taking in the sun-rays today. You wouldn't believe what he was up to 5 minutes earlier :Vomit.
> View attachment 431039
> View attachment 431040
> View attachment 431041


Give us a clue @TriTri . Lovely first pic.


----------



## TriTri

Hi @Charity. I saw him shoot across the lawn and pounce onto something. I thought it was a squirrel but it wasn't a squirrel as the tail was different. I went outside and told him no and it managed to escape. Locked the cat-flap for a while and kept Max indoors for a while......'don't want another one of those thanks Max. Never had them til this last year. Eeek!


----------



## raysmyheart

TriTri said:


> Here's Naughty Max taking in the sun-rays today. You wouldn't believe what he was up to 5 minutes earlier :Vomit.
> View attachment 431039
> View attachment 431040
> View attachment 431041


Ah, that is so nice, the photo of Max in the Sun's rays.


----------



## raysmyheart

bluecordelia said:


> View attachment 430962
> Taking Ciara nicely in her stride! What wind, rain and sleet?


Aww, she looks like she is dreaming the sweetest of dreams @bluecordelia .


----------



## TriTri

raysmyheart said:


> Ah, that is so nice, the photo of Max in the Sun's rays.


Thank you @raysmyheart :Cat.

I kissed Max on the head later when he was resting, then got a flashback of the incident and ran to the bathroom to scrub my lips .


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Thank you @raysmyheart :Cat.
> 
> I kissed Max on the head later when he was resting, then got a flashback of the incident and ran to the bathroom to scrub my lips .


:Yuck


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> Thank you @raysmyheart :Cat.
> 
> I kissed Max on the head later when he was resting, then got a flashback of the incident and ran to the bathroom to scrub my lips .


:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

JandD2020 said:


> Donnie had brought me a few leaves and moss bits in last few weeks which I thought would be an occasional thing ....but today he was in and out of the cat flap every 10 minutes bringing gifts. Literally brought me a national park in! I No idea what to make of it, such an odd little creature. When he brought in the huge maple leaf, it was hilarious!
> 
> View attachment 431034
> 
> 
> He made himself a little 'kill corner' where he kept dumping his poor victims. I just hope he's content with flora only!


Aw so sweet. He's obviously very happy with the care he gets and is just reciprocating by bringing you what he has captured to show what a good little hunter he is. Hope he just sticks to vegetation!!!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 431049


Are you running round the garden naked again @MissyfromMice


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> Are you running round the garden naked again @MissyfromMice


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

It's much too cold to do that, @Charity !


----------



## Charity

Having just sat down with time to talk to the cats, they've gone into their 'do not disturb' hour when they aren't interested and just want to go to sleep. :Meh


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, what do you mean it's not normal to squeeze into a tiny space behind the sofa and conservatory doors...and lie with my arm along the wall? I think it's perfectly normal...and most comfy, too. Plus I'm fairly sure that's why Human Daddy chucked his blanket over the back of the sofa, so I could lie against it"










When his eyes were closed, his arm was resting on the skirting board. Funny little boy.


----------



## ChaosCat

So, slave, where have you been so long? Did I give you leave to return from work this late?


----------



## Britt




----------



## Cat_92

Sleepy kitties


----------



## ChaosCat

Lady of the manor


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I really like it when you're off work and we get to just chill out in the morning"


----------



## Charity

The sun keeps popping out this afternoon to warm Toppy up while he snoozes


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie enjoys her afternoon nap on my sofa- every day, it's a fixed routine. All other sleeping places change.


----------



## ChaosCat

Awake again


----------



## Smuge

One of the reasons we decided to get Garfield at the last second (his home dropped out) was how bonded Ash was to him. Years later they are still inseperable

















(Garfield isn't matted, id just been petting him and messed up his fur)

Ash was very shy as a kitten, even at his breeders house. Garfield on the other hand was the most outgoing of the three kittens. Ash spent our whole visit hiding behind the sofa, Garfield spent it trying to sit on our heads. Ash was booked to us pretty much from the second he was born (we wanted an exotic and he was the only one in the litter) and even though things gone off to a slightly concerning start (we would never have given up on him though, we were the first strangers they ever met) its been lovely watching him come out of his shell since we brought him home, I like to think having his big brother here helped a little.

TAsh is still unquestionably at the bottom of the food chain, neither of the others are ever mean to him though. When visitors come to our new house (we lived hours away from family before, so didn't really get visitors in the house) he hides behind Tali, but is actually much braver than Garfield, who absolutely hates strangers, atleast for an hour or so


----------



## ewelsh

I had to keep Libby and Lottie in the snug today, of course Libby's basket went too  she loves her basket @Citruspips


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> I had to keep Libby and Lottie in the snug today, of course Libby's basket went too  she loves her basket @Citruspips
> 
> View attachment 431157


Tali has a basket/scrathing post like that. But its now absolutely knackered, we would love to throw it out


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I had to keep Libby and Lottie in the snug today, of course Libby's basket went too  she loves her basket @Citruspips
> 
> View attachment 431157


That's a lovely photo of Libby


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh nice catch lights @MissyfromMice  Beautiful girl.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh nice catch lights @MissyfromMice  Beautiful girl.


Missy is blushing :Shamefullyembarrased, @Mrs Funkin


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> The sun keeps popping out this afternoon to warm Toppy up while he snoozes
> 
> View attachment 431143


Awww lovely Toppy ❤. He is loving that bed isn't he?


----------



## Psygon

Jammy, keeping an ear on me.


----------



## Psygon

Mine, all mine - Darcy


----------



## Charity

Early to bed last night before everyone else


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Early to bed last night before everyone else
> 
> View attachment 431191


So cute in their matching beds!❤❤xx


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Early to bed last night before everyone else
> 
> View attachment 431191


Twin beds. Much more room than sharing.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Twin beds. Much more room than sharing.


Absolutely


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Early to bed last night before everyone else
> 
> View attachment 431191


They are like Harold and Hilda :Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Jammy, keeping an ear on me.
> 
> View attachment 431174


You're such a beautiful girl Jammy :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Early to bed last night before everyone else
> 
> View attachment 431191


Too adorable xx


----------



## ewelsh

Libby playing a game last night


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> They are like Harold and Hilda :Hilarious


Except they haven't got matching jumpers


----------



## Charity

It's somebody's lunchtime and I'm getting 'the look'


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ewelsh I love how her little paw curls. Why do cat's paws do that I wonder?


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Shrike

'Happy Valentine's Day Brooke!'









"No flowers - very sensible Slave!"









"Hmmm - not chocolate - good choice!"









"Chicken?"









"Yum! I'll let you be my Slave for another year!"


----------



## Smuge

The three floofs love our new sofa









So glad they are settled in their new home


----------



## ChaosCat

Queen of all she surveys...



















but still a wild piratess!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

Annie's soft side mustn't be neglected, either. :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

And Annie once more- sorry, but she simply must show off her lovely new toys she got from @Summercat !





































Thank you @Summercat, the toys are very much appreciated!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> And Annie once more- sorry, but she simply must show off her lovely new toys she got from @Summercat !
> 
> View attachment 431299
> 
> 
> View attachment 431300
> 
> 
> View attachment 431301
> 
> 
> View attachment 431302
> 
> 
> Thank you @Summercat, the toys are very much appreciated!


Lucky girl Annie. Love the action shots


----------



## Charity

Yet another day stuck indoors, how bored can a cat get


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Yet another day stuck indoors, how bored can a cat get
> 
> View attachment 431305


He looks resigned to it, which is no bad thing according to the forecast for the weekend. Hope you have a dry one.


----------



## ewelsh

Toppy Bunty, how many beds do you actually have? :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Toppy Bunty, how many beds do you actually have? :Hilarious


In our living room, with the exception of the furniture......seven! Four in the bedroom and one in the spare room. Plus about 10 in the loft unused. :Smuggrin


----------



## ewelsh

Thats almost as many as I have, but I have 6 pets :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

I went out visiting some cats today. The tabby tonk in the bow tie is called Leyla, and she is Ted and Darcy's sister. The other tabby tonk, Jinx, is their half-sister.  The ragdoll is called Ted and he was so super cute!

I arrived with a bag of toys and some bow ties so I could test out if I can take photos of other cats. Apparently the put the toy (or string) on your head is a universally good way to get cats to look right at you and pull funny faces


----------



## ewelsh

@Psygon I can see the sibling in Darcy and Ted, Darcy especially, it's the eyes. Do they know you've been cuddling another Tonk?

The Ragdoll Ted I could steal, what a funny and beautiful face!


----------



## Cookielabrador

Cookie and Purdy are getting used to each other, it's adorable to see them becoming more comfortable with each other!


----------



## Cookielabrador

Cookielabrador said:


> Cookie and Purdy are getting used to each other, it's adorable to see them becoming more comfortable with each other!
> View attachment 431356


lol nevermind, Cookie's decided that the floor is more comfortable 







Purdy doesn't seem to mind either  Oh well, it was cute whilst it lasted!


----------



## Smuge

3 bowls of ham for 3 cats. Naturally Ash and Garfield preferred to both eat from the same bowl


----------



## Willow_Warren

Not the best photos but cute none the less!



















H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow! Andre looks so tall!


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Not the best photos but cute none the less!
> 
> View attachment 431362
> 
> 
> View attachment 431363
> 
> 
> H x


They are so comfortable with each other, beautiful!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cookielabrador said:


> Cookie and Purdy are getting used to each other, it's adorable to see them becoming more comfortable with each other!
> View attachment 431356





Cookielabrador said:


> lol nevermind, Cookie's decided that the floor is more comfortable
> View attachment 431358
> Purdy doesn't seem to mind either  Oh well, it was cute whilst it lasted!
> View attachment 431357


Small steps are fine- and they obviously don't hate each other's guts, that's what counts.


----------



## ChaosCat

@dustydiamond1 's comment is spot on 

:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> View attachment 431372


That Secret Santa's a bit late


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> That Secret Santa's a bit late


Or early!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> That Secret Santa's a bit late


A Zooplus special offer


----------



## Psygon

Just hugs. CK and Waffles. :Cat


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Just hugs. CK and Waffles. :Cat
> 
> View attachment 431401


Aaaw, that's so sweet


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Just hugs. CK and Waffles. :Cat
> 
> View attachment 431401


Aww, we really do need a love button on here :Kiss


----------



## Psygon

Sofa companions


----------



## Britt




----------



## BarneyBobCat

I cant find Barney anywhere....


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> I cant find Barney anywhere....
> View attachment 431416


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Oh Barney you are funny!


----------



## ewelsh

Britt said:


> View attachment 431415


who's this @Britt


----------



## ewelsh

Someone was loving the fire last night


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> I cant find Barney anywhere....
> View attachment 431416


Oh no, wherever can he be? You must be so worried BBC


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> I cant find Barney anywhere....
> View attachment 431416


Tee hee! :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

I think as my two have been stuck indoors for a day or two, they've taken root


----------



## Cully

@Charity , staying indoors has turned Moo into a wuss. She poked her nose out this morning then ran to her indoor litterbox, did her business, then went outside. I don't blame her really. the rain has made the ground too soggy to want to dig in.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @Charity , staying indoors has turned Moo into a wuss. She poked her nose out this morning then ran to her indoor litterbox, did her business, then went outside. I don't blame her really. the rain has made the ground too soggy to want to dig in.


Yes, mine are doing the same. We should be grateful as it would otherwise be muddy footprints everywhere.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother. Life is very tough you know. What do you MEAN you need to move and go for a run? Don't you love me?"










"I'm so very tired, I'm just going lie here and study the inside of my eyelids for a bit"










(One day his hair will grow back. One day!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(Just for interest, I took a picture of his right side too, bearing in mind he was shaved in September, there's not much grown back yet. No wonder he lies in front of the fire or in a sunbeam so much! Bbbrrrrr, freezing!)

















It makes me so sad. It's the same very slow regrowth on his leg (from cannulation three times in August and September) and under his neck too, as well as higher up his chest for two heart scans. He did go through the wars  I'm so happy we got there with a diagnosis in the end. I somehow don't think the hair will be back before the Senior Bloods Yearly Testing in August!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Aw... bless him it's just not really growing back is it ;( of course you'll have to have the heating on extra just for him! I was thinking how happy, relaxed and content he looks though... 

Lola's shaved areas from Sept/Oct took a while to grown back - she had both her legs shaved and whilst they were growing back and that area had shorter hair it kind of made her look "bow legged" Hilarious). Her neck took a bit longer but I think that's because she's got long fur - seems to be all fully grown now... she'd offer some to Oscar if she could...

H x


----------



## SbanR

Awww @Mrs Funkin perhaps @Willow_Warren could send you a pattern to run up on your sewing machine for dear Oscar. It would help keep his baldy parts warm


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's just the steroids I think, Hannah. It will get there I'm sure. There's been a definite speed-up in the re-growth since the dose was halved to 5mg OD, though it doesn't look that way in photos we are noticing more hair around the house again. I do wonder when he sees the Vet in March whether or she will halve the dose again. She was very clear she doesn't want him fat  He is definitely pretty chilled out at the moment, it's nice.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Awww @Mrs Funkin perhaps @Willow_Warren could send you a pattern to run up on your sewing machine for dear Oscar. It would help keep his baldy parts warm


Only if you could put him in it @SbanR  I don't fancy my chances!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Only if you could put him in it @SbanR  I don't fancy my chances!


I'm willing to have a go Mrs F but first you'll have to get your transporter sorted out!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wow! Andre looks so tall!


he has thus far kept his long legs he had as a kitten...I wondered if he would "grow" into them... but seems they are growing with him (he has quite a small head though...)



ChaosCat said:


> They are so comfortable with each other, beautiful!


yes... they do there - they also seem to have "who can lick each other the most competitions..." with sometimes Lola licking Andre's face whilst he is licking her neck as that's all her can reach! They do try to lick each others paws at times... but I think they are both a little ticklish!... Other times they treat each other as kicker toys ... some times it gets a bit much... but I think it's mostly in good humour play!


----------



## Willow_Warren

SbanR said:


> Awww @Mrs Funkin perhaps @Willow_Warren could send you a pattern to run up on your sewing machine for dear Oscar. It would help keep his baldy parts warm


I was thinking a little knitted belly warmer... or maybe a quilted gillet!  oh and some 80s leg warmers


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> I was thinking a little knitted belly warmer... or maybe a quilted gillet!  oh and some 80s leg warmers


He'll look like @huckybuck s Gracie's benevolent uncle, both ready to exercise together


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Yes, mine are doing the same. We should be grateful as it would otherwise be muddy footprints everywhere.


With me it's muddy window sills and black hairy windows. My window cleaner wondered if I had a yeti for a pet.


----------



## Charity

I'm sure these two are plotting something










Whispering










Then when I come into the room


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> I'm sure these two are plotting something
> 
> View attachment 431441
> 
> 
> Whispering
> 
> View attachment 431442
> 
> 
> Then when I come into the room
> 
> View attachment 431443


Oh dear! That does look as if a plan is being made!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Who, us? No, we are doing nuffink, Momma, nuffink at all" said Toppy, unable to look his Momma directly in the eye. 

"I'm just going to loaf here looking innocent" said Bunty, "Momma will never know that we were plotting to take over the world...mwaah haaa haaaaaaa"


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Who, us? No, we are doing nuffink, Momma, nuffink at all" said Toppy, unable to look his Momma directly in the eye.
> 
> "I'm just going to loaf here looking innocent" said Bunty, "Momma will never know that we were plotting to take over the world...mwaah haaa haaaaaaa"


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> I'm sure these two are plotting something
> 
> View attachment 431441
> 
> 
> Whispering
> 
> View attachment 431442
> 
> 
> Then when I come into the room
> 
> View attachment 431443


I think Toppy and Bunty are speculating about when mum is going to buy bed number 23 and 24, and about the design of the new beds :Cat:Cat


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> I'm sure these two are plotting something
> 
> View attachment 431441
> 
> 
> Whispering
> 
> View attachment 431442
> 
> 
> Then when I come into the room
> 
> View attachment 431443


I think Mr & Mrs Toppy are definitely plotting revenge! for you keeping them in all weekend!! All looks very suspicious to me!! Don't be fooled!!


----------



## Cully

@Charity , perhaps they're planning a lovely secret suprise for you. Now what might that be?


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> @Charity , perhaps they're planning a lovely secret suprise for you. Now what might that be?


MICES!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

LOL, you are a funny lot :Hilarious


----------



## Joy84

Crafting with cats


----------



## Cully

Ooh, look who I just managed to snap in the garden?








He was over the other side sniffing for scraps around the bird table, then came right under my window. Mr(s) Fox is a frequent visitor but doesn't usually come this close.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice

Cully said:


> Ooh, look who I just managed to snap in the garden?
> View attachment 431458
> 
> He was over the other side sniffing for scraps around the bird table, then came right under my window. Mr(s) Fox is a frequent visitor but doesn't usually come this close.


Mr(s) Fox is gorgeous !!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Ooh, look who I just managed to snap in the garden?
> View attachment 431458
> 
> He was over the other side sniffing for scraps around the bird table, then came right under my window. Mr(s) Fox is a frequent visitor but doesn't usually come this close.


Oooh, I love foxes!


----------



## ChaosCat

Joy84 said:


> Crafting with cats
> View attachment 431457


Yeah... well... maybe you should reconsider priorities?


----------



## Cully

@MissyfromMice ,it must be one of the fox family that have been living down by the railway cutting for years.
It's lovely when they've got young cubs and the whole family come to investigate the gardens. The youngsters seem fearless and will come right up to the door.
They are one of the reasons Misty has a dusk till dawn curfew.
Just disappointed I couldn't get a better pic.


----------



## GingerNinja

@Mrs Funkin prepare yourself if Oscar's pred dose is reduced... Luna seemed to shed her whole coat once her dose was low enough!


----------



## GingerNinja

@Charity Toppy and Bunty are adorable as usual :Kiss


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh lorks @GingerNinja ! I didn't know such a thing would happen...! Yikes. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh lorks @GingerNinja ! I didn't know such a thing would happen...! Yikes. Thanks for the heads up.


Get knitting quick! Oscar Needs that pullover asap!!


----------



## Jaf

Who wants a tummy tickle??


----------



## Cully

I woke to this totally chilled out bed buddy this morning.








It would take a cold heart to disturb her. Or a full bladder!!


----------



## Clara cole

My kitten mikah don't have a photo on both my cats yet unfortunately


----------



## GingerNinja

SbanR said:


> Get knitting quick! Oscar Needs that pullover asap!!


 Oh no, I didn't mean she went bald  just that all the old fur fell out!


----------



## Charity

Clara cole said:


> My kitten mikah don't have a photo on both my cats yet unfortunately


She's a little cutie


----------



## immum

Milo is a bit odd, he was lying with his head on the mandarins, but moved before I got the camera.


----------



## SbanR

GingerNinja said:


> Oh no, I didn't mean she went bald  just that all the old fur fell out!


:Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my favourite little Battenberg, I *need* to smooch you. I do! I shall ask your Mum to smooch you instead, as I can't.

@lea247 this is the face of a furry boy who needs to be a ring bearer for you  I mean look at him!


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> View attachment 431584


Oh Arthur you're such a handsome boy :Kiss


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> (Just for interest, I took a picture of his right side too, bearing in mind he was shaved in September, there's not much grown back yet. No wonder he lies in front of the fire or in a sunbeam so much! Bbbrrrrr, freezing!)
> 
> View attachment 431426
> View attachment 431427
> 
> 
> It makes me so sad. It's the same very slow regrowth on his leg (from cannulation three times in August and September) and under his neck too, as well as higher up his chest for two heart scans. He did go through the wars  I'm so happy we got there with a diagnosis in the end. I somehow don't think the hair will be back before the Senior Bloods Yearly Testing in August!


Its a very unfortunate side effect that is unlikely to go away soon now but I think he can rock it out. Consider it a war wound! I am sure it doesnt bother him


----------



## raysmyheart

Cully said:


> I woke to this totally chilled out bed buddy this morning.
> View attachment 431509
> 
> It would take a cold heart to disturb her. Or a full bladder!!


Oh, she looks so comfortable and is a very pretty girl:Cat♥  @Cully 

Oh, Mikah is adorable! Nice to meet this sweet little one and welcome both @Clara cole & to Mikah and looking forward to meeting your other kitty here!
~Welcome @Clara cole :Cat:Cat ~


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie killed a mouse on my sofa!


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my favourite little Battenberg, I *need* to smooch you. I do! I shall ask your Mum to smooch you instead, as I can't.
> 
> @lea247 this is the face of a furry boy who needs to be a ring bearer for you  I mean look at him!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

lea247 said:


> View attachment 431584


What an adorable picture

Bunty's having treats.this morning...she's a right little grabber...ouch!










while Toppy's just surfacing with his birthday catnip hangover


----------



## immum

Did I mention Milo is a bit odd? More proof........


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> What an adorable picture
> 
> Bunty's having treats.this morning...she's a right little grabber...ouch!
> 
> View attachment 431624
> 
> 
> while Toppy's just surfacing with his birthday catnip hangover
> 
> View attachment 431623


Looks like he needs the hair of the dog. Oops, sorry Purdey, I was forgetting you. The hair of another dog then
I don't know why they grip like that (Bunty), it's not as if we dare take a treat off them!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother you've left me to go to work, so I'm entertaining Human Daddy"


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother you've left me to go to work, so I'm entertaining Human Daddy"
> View attachment 431638


A boy of many talents!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother you've left me to go to work, so I'm entertaining Human Daddy"
> View attachment 431638


Perhaps he'll play something from CATS.


----------



## Cat_92

Sleepy kittens :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Cat_92 said:


> Sleepy kittens :Cat
> View attachment 431679
> 
> View attachment 431678


Adorable


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## slartibartfast

Naughty!!!


----------



## raysmyheart

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 431688
> View attachment 431689


Lovely photos of a beautiful Kitty! Such a beautiful white "scarf".:Cat


----------



## slartibartfast

raysmyheart said:


> Lovely photos of a beautiful Kitty! Such a beautiful white "scarf".:Cat


She has a scarf, bra and panties!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Emmasian

Freya and Rafa cuddle puddle


----------



## ChaosCat

Emmasian said:


> Freya and Rafa cuddle puddle
> 
> View attachment 431778


That's a heartwarming photo!


----------



## Charity

Good morning, up with the lark I was


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Milo’s mum




----------



## Cully

Looks like I wont be using my laptop this evening. Oh well, TV will do.


----------



## Joy84

Someone's been posing pretty this morning
















Then I realised I managed a selfie in her eye!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning Phoebe it’s lovely to see your beautiful face


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Brambles the cat

Brambles looking innocent


----------



## MissyfromMice

A rainy, windy day here, in Mice, Belgium.
The perfect weather to do indoor birdwatching.


----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> A rainy, windy day here, in Mice, Belgium.
> The perfect weather to do indoor birdwatching.
> 
> View attachment 431882


What a great picture


----------



## Charity

We were up very early this morning. Bunty demanded treats, Toppy doesn't get much of a look in when treats are about so he took himself off to play with his toys


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> What a great picture


Thank you Charity ! 
Missy loves indoor (online) birdwatching; it makes her sleepy.


----------



## LeArthur

Ummm no thanks!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney was keen to go out and explore!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Wow... that’s a fair bit of snow! It’s just dull and damp here!


----------



## LeArthur

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney was keen to go out and explore!
> View attachment 431963


He's a braver boy than Arthur!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow you snowy explorers! Well, maybe Arthur not so much  Barney you are so brave!


----------



## ChaosCat

Deserted Annie for a long weekend in London. 
It was totally lovely but it's great to be back with my girl


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Deserted Annie for a long weekend in London.
> It was totally lovely but it's great to be back with my girl
> 
> View attachment 431984
> 
> 
> View attachment 431985
> 
> 
> View attachment 431986


I'm sure she was very happy to have you back.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I'm sure she was very happy to have you back.


She was, greeted me very warmly


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> Deserted Annie for a long weekend in London.
> It was totally lovely but it's great to be back with my girl
> 
> View attachment 431984
> 
> 
> View attachment 431985
> 
> 
> View attachment 431986


So pleased you had a lovely break! Returning to such a welcome makes the travelling all worth while


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Emmasian

Well that's a charming view to present your Mummy with...










Mother! If you don't cease taking intrusive photos of my nether regions I am stepping back from my role as a Senior Pumpkin and moving to Catada!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 431996


Mr Fox bedding - I love that range


----------



## ChaosCat

Emmasian said:


> Well that's a charming view to present your Mummy with...
> 
> View attachment 432014
> 
> 
> Mother! If you don't cease taking intrusive photos of my nether regions I am stepping back from my role as a Senior Pumpkin and moving to Catada!!
> 
> View attachment 432015


Don't worry, we'll pretend it's just a white eared furry elephant on Mummy's sofa!


----------



## Cully

Emmasian said:


> Well that's a charming view to present your Mummy with...
> 
> View attachment 432014
> 
> 
> Mother! If you don't cease taking intrusive photos of my nether regions I am stepping back from my role as a Senior Pumpkin and moving to Catada!!
> 
> View attachment 432015


Well it's a lovely botty but your face is much prettier.


----------



## immum

Me: Indie, have you been licking the cream in my bowl?
Indie: No, mum, it wasn't me.
Me: Are you sure Indie?
Indie: Definitely not, I would never do such a thing.
Hmmm, the evidence says differently Indie!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Indie! Don’t tell your Mum fibs, don’t you know it’s always best just to ‘fess up  

Hope the ice cream was nice!


----------



## immum

ChaosCat said:


> Don't worry, we'll pretend it's just a white eared furry elephant on Mummy's sofa!
> 
> View attachment 432018


I have a picture of Indie in that pose too!


----------



## SbanR

Just checking


----------



## Cully

Misty has a severe case of the okey cokey's today. You know.........in, out, in, out








I wish she'd make her mind up:Banghead


----------



## Emmasian

ChaosCat said:


> Don't worry, we'll pretend it's just a white eared furry elephant on Mummy's sofa!
> 
> View attachment 432018


That's genius! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy focused on a spider


----------



## Charity

Bit of a surprise when Toppy looked out of the window this morning at...snow!










Keeping paws crossed we don't get any more


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bit of a surprise when Toppy looked out of the window this morning at...snow!
> 
> View attachment 432104
> 
> 
> Keeping paws crossed we don't get any more
> 
> View attachment 432105


Yes Toppy, keep those paws crossed the snow doesn't last long. Although, I do love to see their reaction to the white stuff. Purdey will absolutely love it, shovelling her nose through it if it's deep enough. Oh happy days:Joyful.


----------



## MissyfromMice

The village of Mice was covered in snow too, this morning.

Missy seemed very surprised...


----------



## Jaf

Who is this little cat on my bed???










It's Sausage. Clever little breaker-in. The others don't mind and she doesn't stay long, she goes downstairs and sleeps on the sofa.


----------



## Cully

She's gorgeous @Jaf ,and so lovely the others accept her.
Do you know if she's homeless, or just a curious visitor who like a change of company?


----------



## ChaosCat

Coming home at last? Have been waiting for you forever!


----------



## Charity

Almost a spring day today other than temperatures have dropped and its still windy but the sun is shining and the cats are happy to be out.


----------



## Jaf

Ah you don't need to worry about Sausage @Cully . She's lived here since her mum brought her to the house with her siblings, nearly 5 years ago when they were 4 or 5 weeks old. Sausage is the sweetest, daftest little darling. She's chipped for the downstairs catflap, but not for upstairs as I think it's important that the official pet cats have some space to themselves (the girls have their own rooms away from brother Choccy). Really Sausage is a pet cat so I shall upgrade her status! The funniest thing is she refuses to use the downstairs catflap and continues to break in upstairs!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Spots and stripes


----------



## Shrike

Jaf said:


> Ah you don't need to worry about Sausage @Cully . She's lived here since her mum brought her to the house with her siblings, nearly 5 years ago when they were 4 or 5 weeks old. Sausage is the sweetest, daftest little darling. She's chipped for the downstairs catflap, but not for upstairs as I think it's important that the official pet cats have some space to themselves (the girls have their own rooms away from brother Choccy). Really Sausage is a pet cat so I shall upgrade her status! The funniest thing is she refuses to use the downstairs catflap and continues to break in upstairs!


I've always had a soft spot for sweet little Sausage - glad she's getting an upgrade!


----------



## Jaf

I bought some new safety boots. Geri and Lori have already had a go in the box.


----------



## raysmyheart

Charity said:


> Almost a spring day today other than temperatures have dropped and its still windy but the sun is shining and the cats are happy to be out.
> 
> View attachment 432180
> 
> 
> View attachment 432178
> 
> 
> View attachment 432181


Looks like beautiful blue skies there @Charity. I love how the Kitties are smiling in the first photo and of course, it's a great day for lounging and enjoying the air as they are in the other pretty photos! Enjoy the weather!

Super-windy where I am but pleasant.


----------



## raysmyheart

Jaf said:


> I bought some new safety boots. Geri and Lori have already had a go in the box.


No way are you going to use that box for something like boots now! @Jaf A beautiful Kitty!:Cat♥  and great photos.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> The funniest thing is she refuses to use the downstairs catflap and continues to break in upstairs!


Lol, just proves that some habits are hard to break.
She's obviously earned her promotion.


----------



## Jaf

And now Sausage is in the box!


----------



## ebonycat

Jaf said:


> And now Sausage is in the box!
> View attachment 432206


Oh Sausage you are very cute :Kiss


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola's been lazing in front of the fire whilst also using Andre's tail as a toy! Not sure he was too impressed but he reacted by waving it around more making it more exciting for Lola!










Do love it when they laze around together, they don't quite cuddle up but they are close and both flat out now


----------



## Jaf

Choccy's turn in the marvelous boot box! Unfortunately he doesn't show up in photos very well but he is a gorgeous, shiny, lithe black panther.


----------



## Cully

@Jaf , Well of course. A new box means everyone has to have a go at sitting in it to see who it suits the most.


----------



## ewelsh

I told you Lottie thinks she is a dog!

She sleeps in dog beds, attacks the mower, attacks the other dogs, digs holes in the garden, plays and chases tennis balls, and now she is playing with the dogs rubber kong


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I told you Lottie thinks she is a dog!
> 
> She sleeps in dog beds, attacks the mower, attacks the other dogs, digs holes in the garden, plays and chases tennis balls, and now she is playing with the dogs rubber kong
> 
> View attachment 432237
> 
> 
> View attachment 432238
> 
> 
> View attachment 432239


The girl's definitely got an identity crisis....she'll be barking next!


----------



## moomoowawa

Moustique displaying her winter shag. You have to admit there's nothing quite like burrowing your hand into a long haired cats plush tummy fur!


----------



## moomoowawa

Damn I'm always too quick to hit reply


----------



## Cully

Vets this morning for booster. She seemed very pleased with Misty's weight, teeth etc. Then she encountered the fiesty cat when trimming her nails. Left paw easy but Moo obviously didn't like it as she kept swatting the poor vets hand when she tried to trim the right paw. After trying a second time and being hissed at, reinforcements were summoned.
Between 2 of them they managed all but two back paw nails, but amidst hisses and spits. Time to retreat and admit defeat. I thought they did very well actually, especially as no blood was spilled.
I admit, I did stand on the opposite side of the room.
We got home and she ate. Then ate some more. Got the zoomies and then ate again.
I hope she's forgotten all about it when she wakes from her snooze. Doubt the vet will!!


----------



## moomoowawa

Cully said:


> Vets this morning for booster. She seemed very pleased with Misty's weight, teeth etc. Then she encountered the fiesty cat when trimming her nails. Left paw easy but Moo obviously didn't like it as she kept swatting the poor vets hand when she tried to trim the right paw. After trying a second time and being hissed at, reinforcements were summoned.
> Between 2 of them they managed all but two back paw nails, but amidst hisses and spits. Time to retreat and admit defeat. I thought they did very well actually, especially as no blood was spilled.
> I admit, I did stand on the opposite side of the room.
> We got home and she ate. Then ate some more. Got the zoomies and then ate again.
> I hope she's forgotten all about it when she wakes from her snooze. Doubt the vet will!!
> View attachment 432246


Awwww I love the little black and pink pads!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Cully said:


> Vets this morning for booster. She seemed very pleased with Misty's weight, teeth etc. Then she encountered the fiesty cat when trimming her nails. Left paw easy but Moo obviously didn't like it as she kept swatting the poor vets hand when she tried to trim the right paw. After trying a second time and being hissed at, reinforcements were summoned.
> Between 2 of them they managed all but two back paw nails, but amidst hisses and spits. Time to retreat and admit defeat. I thought they did very well actually, especially as no blood was spilled.
> I admit, I did stand on the opposite side of the room.
> We got home and she ate. Then ate some more. Got the zoomies and then ate again.
> I hope she's forgotten all about it when she wakes from her snooze. Doubt the vet will!!
> View attachment 432246


but she looks so sweet and innocent there x


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Vets this morning for booster. She seemed very pleased with Misty's weight, teeth etc. Then she encountered the fiesty cat when trimming her nails. Left paw easy but Moo obviously didn't like it as she kept swatting the poor vets hand when she tried to trim the right paw. After trying a second time and being hissed at, reinforcements were summoned.
> Between 2 of them they managed all but two back paw nails, but amidst hisses and spits. Time to retreat and admit defeat. I thought they did very well actually, especially as no blood was spilled.
> I admit, I did stand on the opposite side of the room.
> We got home and she ate. Then ate some more. Got the zoomies and then ate again.
> I hope she's forgotten all about it when she wakes from her snooze. Doubt the vet will!!
> View attachment 432246


Misty's rear will be swaying more seductively now with 2 rear claws left untrimmed


----------



## Charity

Tents are in favour today


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy enjoying bedding change


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> but she looks so sweet and innocent


Funnily enough, that's exactly what the vet said


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Tents are in favour today
> 
> View attachment 432254
> 
> 
> View attachment 432253


Oh Toppy it looks like you're _wearing_ your tent.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Oh Toppy it looks like you're _wearing_ your tent.


He does like to flatten it more than sit in it most of the time


----------



## ChaosCat

Quiet Friday evening at home- but she'll go out later, of course


----------



## ebonycat

Lady dog got wet on our walk earlier, she was waiting for me to dry her off with the hairdryer.
Alfie has to be involved at all times.


----------



## Jaf

Mari's turn in the boot box! Sorry pics are terrible. But couldn't resist.










In case you think it's Choccy, it's not as he's on my lap whilst Mari is in the box.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie wishes a playful good morning to you all



















Poor photo quality- but it's still pitch dark


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie wishes a playful good morning to you all
> 
> View attachment 432314
> 
> 
> View attachment 432315
> 
> 
> Poor photo quality- but it's still pitch dark


Good action shot Annie. Definitely a candidate for the cat Olympics.


----------



## ewelsh

That has to be the best photo this year! Hilarious but so unladylike:Hilarious:Hilarious poor Annie! :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Love the pic of Annie LOL

Our new beds are great for giving your chin a rest


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well it's sunny outside now but still looking a little wet underfoot for Lola's liking, esp when there's a comfy cushion to sit on and look outside!










(Taken from the outside with Andre photobombing)

H x


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 432321
> 
> 
> That has to be the best photo this year! Hilarious but so unladylike:Hilarious:Hilarious poor Annie! :Hilarious


Not poor at all! She doesn't consider herself a lady. She walks like a price fighter- which looks really funny with a slim long legged cat like her, but still it's imposing, have a look:


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

ebonycat said:


> Lady dog got wet on our walk earlier, she was waiting for me to dry her off with the hairdryer.
> Alfie has to be involved at all times.
> View attachment 432286


What a gorgeous photo of these two


----------



## ebonycat

Trixie1 said:


> What a gorgeous photo of these two


Thank you x


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Not poor at all! She doesn't consider herself a lady. She walks like a price fighter- which looks really funny with a slim long legged cat like her, but still it's imposing, have a look:


 She's been watching too many Rocky films and has the head shake off to a T.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> She's been watching too many Rocky films and has the head shake off to a T.


Or the recent Tyson Vs Deonte square off!


----------



## Smuge

None of the floofs are lap cats. They will cudlde in bed, but will never sit on us in the living room etc. They are happy just sitting around us, on the back of the sofa etc.

Dunno why, but Ash has been glued to my lap all day. It makes me very happy. Though he was less loving yesterday after his bath!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you really must resist the urge...even though the Snapchat filter says 'Try with a cat or dog' it doesn't mean you have to. Mind you, I do look delicious in my deely boppers"


----------



## Emmasian

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you really must resist the urge...even though the Snapchat filter says 'Try with a cat or dog' it doesn't mean you have to. Mind you, I do look delicious in my deely boppers"
> 
> View attachment 432353


Oh Oscar Woo darling, what has she done to you!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious (Makes wild dash for filters to try on the PPP...)


----------



## ChaosCat

She can be such a kitten....











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> She can be such a kitten....
> 
> View attachment 432373
> 
> 
> View attachment 432374
> 
> 
> View attachment 432375
> 
> 
> View attachment 432376


Your stairs are the very best sort of cat tower


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Your stairs are the very best sort of cat tower


Annie totally agrees!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh I do wish I could manage to take lovely photos like you all do ! But (a) Bertie has a black velvet coat that just absorbs all light so only get tend to get black "blobs" indoors (the ones I take outdoors - weather permitting - are better) and (b) he says he can't be ar**ed to pose


----------



## Charity

Someone's in a very relaxed mood this morning


----------



## Tawny75

Today as it is the first of the month it is flea spot on day. Lily as ever took it like a champ with no bother. Severus however is still pointedly not talking to me!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy, in a playful mood (as always)


----------



## ewelsh

Princess and the pea


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> Today as it is the first of the month it is flea spot on day. Lily as ever took it like a champ with no bother. Severus however is still pointedly not talking to me!
> 
> View attachment 432432


Poor Sev, Misty will sympathise with him. She hates her spot on too. I always get it ready while she's outside and put it in a covered container, but she still knows it's there. 
She's usually annoyed with me for a while and goes into hiding. Not for long though and comes out for supper. Flea night is always tuna night 
Hope he forgives you soon, bless him.


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Princess and the pea
> 
> View attachment 432468


Awwww you're adorable darling Libby :Kiss


----------



## oliviarussian

ewelsh said:


> Princess and the pea
> 
> View attachment 432468


Has she forgiven you yet?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Tawny75 Oscar was due his tonight but given his poor eating today, I shall have to postpone.

Poor Severus, I hope he's your friend again now.


----------



## Milo’s mum

Dropped my spoon...


----------



## ewelsh

oliviarussian said:


> Has she forgiven you yet?


40/60 :Nailbiting she has only sat on my lap once, but she will talk to me! She is still very weary of me if I try to pick her up or go near her when she is eating. My knees are sore from grovelling but I'll carry on with hope


----------



## Cully

Milo's mum said:


> Dropped my spoon...
> View attachment 432522


Love your dish watcher.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> View attachment 432528
> View attachment 432529
> View attachment 432530


Oh my Ollie your tail is magnificent x


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> View attachment 432528
> View attachment 432529
> View attachment 432530


Ollie you gorgeous meerkat :Hilarious :Hilarious

Can you imagine being in your own garden when suddenly your being watched by a nosey cat :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> View attachment 432528
> View attachment 432529
> View attachment 432530


I was just looking at the first photo and admiring your silky coat Ollie. The outdoor life and climbing trees suits you.


----------



## Tawny75

Cully said:


> Poor Sev, Misty will sympathise with him. She hates her spot on too. I always get it ready while she's outside and put it in a covered container, but she still knows it's there.
> She's usually annoyed with me for a while and goes into hiding. Not for long though and comes out for supper. Flea night is always tuna night
> Hope he forgives you soon, bless him.


He did eventually forgive me, it took about 12 hours. He did not even come to bed with me last night but he was there when I woke up this morning....


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Tawny75 Oscar was due his tonight but given his poor eating today, I shall have to postpone.
> 
> Poor Severus, I hope he's your friend again now.


He does love me again now


----------



## Charity

I was going to wash some towels before lunch but looks like it will have to wait


----------



## ewelsh

Sighs


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I was going to wash some towels before lunch but looks like it will have to wait
> 
> View attachment 432544


Ah now, Misty lies on them freshly washed. So good of her


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Sighs
> 
> View attachment 432555


Still in love with the doggy feeder I see.


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Oh my Ollie your tail is magnificent x





ewelsh said:


> Ollie you gorgeous meerkat :Hilarious :Hilarious
> 
> Can you imagine being in your own garden when suddenly your being watched by a nosey cat :Hilarious:Hilarious





Cully said:


> I was just looking at the first photo and admiring your silky coat Ollie. The outdoor life and climbing trees suits you.


Ollie says Fank yoouse aunties.
Yess, I likes to climb
Aunty Emma, I is not nosey. Just playing my part in Neighbourhood Watch

Psst, don't tell Ollie but his magnificent tail is purely camera angle


----------



## moomoowawa

Milo's mum said:


> Dropped my spoon...
> View attachment 432522


What a stunning creature!


----------



## moomoowawa

@O2.0 I need a Snape fix!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy enjoying harp music… very relaxing...


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Aunty Emma, I is not nosey. Just playing my part in Neighbourhood Watch


:Hilarious:Hilarious Every neighbourhood needs an Ollie


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy enjoying harp music… very relaxing...


What a lovely little video of gorgeous Missy quiet clearly enjoying the harp music! She looks extremely relaxed and about ready for a nap!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Trixie1 said:


> What a lovely little video of gorgeous Missy quiet clearly enjoying the harp music! She looks extremely relaxed and about ready for a nap!


She fell asleep a few minutes later …


----------



## LeArthur




----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy enjoying harp music… very relaxing...


oh she likes that music very much


----------



## ewelsh

lea247 said:


> View attachment 432575
> 
> 
> View attachment 432576
> 
> 
> View attachment 432577


Oh Arthur you do make me laugh :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

lea247 said:


> View attachment 432575
> 
> 
> View attachment 432576
> 
> 
> View attachment 432577


He didn't make it to the bed! Such a tired boy!


----------



## ChaosCat

We had a very early morning play session


----------



## raysmyheart

ChaosCat said:


> We had a very early morning play session
> 
> View attachment 432585
> 
> 
> View attachment 432586
> 
> 
> View attachment 432587


Annie's eyes are so bright and pretty!:Cat ♥


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ChaosCat said:


> We had a very early morning play session
> 
> View attachment 432585
> 
> 
> View attachment 432586
> 
> 
> View attachment 432587


Barney delivered two toy mice to me at 4.45am and then insisted we played fetch for a good hour!


----------



## Milo’s mum

@ChaosCat @BarneyBobCat I guess you all guys don't work!?! Or have a chance for siestas?
I am yet to start appreciating the 4am play session. :-(
The sociopath breathing in my face, the engine of a motorcycle running in my ear... kick jumping all doors and walls...My shelves all cleared and dusted every morning...(I guess this is called chores)


----------



## ChaosCat

Milo's mum said:


> @ChaosCat @BarneyBobCat I guess you all guys don't work!?! Or have a chance for siestas?
> I am yet to start appreciating the 4am play session. :-(
> The sociopath breathing in my face, the engine of a motorcycle running in my ear... kick jumping all doors and walls...My shelves all cleared and dusted every morning...(I guess this is called chores)


I leave for work at 6.30 and get up at 4.45 to avoid the morning starting with a rush. So there's always some time for a play session.
No siesta, but early beddy byes.


----------



## ChaosCat

It's not an easy job, being a piratess.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> It's not an easy job, being a piratess.
> 
> View attachment 432604


Yawn! Must be exhausting.:Yawn:Yawn


----------



## Charity

Definitely up to something


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Definitely up to something
> 
> View attachment 432607


Caption competition I think


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Definitely up to something
> 
> View attachment 432607


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Oh Toppy you are a funny boy :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Maurey

I can't stop laughing! Jum got a new litter box today, as I've been wanting to switch over to a sieve and pad system, as it works out cheaper and lower effort on my part. Sorry for the blurry photos, was taking them zoomed in, as I didn't want to risk spooking her off the box.

After it arrived, she ignored it for a number of hours, then went to investigate right before her typical dinner time.









She then proceeded to use the litter box in the silliest way I've ever seen her










She's always been a bit of a cuckoo, but this is the first time I've seen her sit right in front of the opening like this lmfao.

Not from today, but just to illustrate (we were doing a bit of harness desensitization, didn't have time to take it off)










After she went, she was confused that there wasn't a clump, she stuck her head back in, pawed at the litter, and then decided to take a poop, as well. She doesn't seem to mind the grate for digging, so that's definitely a plus! I did have to clean the box already because she's runny today (optimizing the amount of kefir I can give her in a sitting still), but all-in-all, well pleased with how quickly she took to it c:


----------



## Maurey

Also wanted to share some slightly nicer photos from earlier today c: Jummy's really grown a lot since last year!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Milo's mum said:


> @ChaosCat @BarneyBobCat I guess you all guys don't work!?! Or have a chance for siestas?
> I am yet to start appreciating the 4am play session. :-(
> The sociopath breathing in my face, the engine of a motorcycle running in my ear... kick jumping all doors and walls...My shelves all cleared and dusted every morning...(I guess this is called chores)


Nope I work full time, usually 10hrs days. I just seem to have got used to it, my wife less so!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR

Jessie going through one of her periods of sleeping in the toys box


----------



## ChaosCat

Everything under control


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy exposing her fluffy belly


----------



## Charity

Lots of rain today so lots of sleeps


----------



## slartibartfast

Her Naughtigness!


----------



## Willow_Warren

It's a bit chilly in the house as the thermostat for the heating seems to be on the blink. I popped a snugglesafe between the back of the chair and the vetbed type fleece and it looks like Andre is making the most of it


----------



## Jaf

Jackie last night trying to keep an eye on me. Zzzz.


----------



## ewelsh

Some things are back to normal


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, there are some strange things on the telly...they aren't meowing, they are going WOOF!"










I wonder if he used to live with a dog, he doesn't seem to mind Crufts on the telly box.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Jesthar

Drowsy duo...


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, there are some strange things on the telly...they aren't meowing, they are going WOOF!"
> 
> View attachment 432798
> 
> 
> I wonder if he used to live with a dog, he doesn't seem to mind Crufts on the telly box.


Ollie was watching Crufts too but moved when I went to take a photo


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> Some things are back to normal
> 
> View attachment 432761
> 
> 
> View attachment 432762


Sweet Libby...








I'm sure everything will get back to normal, @ewelsh.


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Some things are back to normal
> 
> View attachment 432761
> 
> 
> View attachment 432762


Oh gorgeous Libby, how I love you x


----------



## slartibartfast

Ash loves his little sister!


----------



## Tawny75

I changed my bed yesterday morning before work so I had a lovely fresh bed to sleep in last night, I came home to this....

Can anyone remember a time with a cat who goes outside before cat footprints took over their lives?


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

Tawny75 said:


> I changed my bed yesterday morning before work so I had a lovely fresh bed to sleep in last night, I came home to this....
> 
> Can anyone remember a time with a cat who goes outside before cat footprints took over their lives?
> 
> View attachment 432825


They just improved on the pattern, and very suitably to the nature design, too.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## ChaosCat

She finished her nap and plans some mischief


----------



## Charity

Someone's in trouble yet again










'Help.....please can someone get me down'


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Someone's in trouble yet again
> 
> View attachment 432850
> 
> 
> 'Help.....please can someone get me down'
> 
> View attachment 432851


Oh Toppy! You are such a poor boy, your mum always taking photos of your trouble to shame you here instead of helping you discreetly!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Someone's in trouble yet again
> 
> View attachment 432850
> 
> 
> 'Help.....please can someone get me down'
> 
> View attachment 432851


Oh Toppy! I'm shaking my head slowly in disbelief.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Someone's in trouble yet again
> 
> View attachment 432850
> 
> 
> 'Help.....please can someone get me down'
> 
> View attachment 432851


Oh Toppy you have made me laugh, silly gorgeous boy xx


----------



## Charity

But I did rescue him in the end


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> But I did rescue him in the end


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie played quite some time with one of her Secret Santa mice- @Psygon- you see that she really appreciates your gifts!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Annie played quite some time with one of her Secret Santa mice- @Psygon- you see that she really appreciates your gifts!


Oh Annie, you look to be having so much fun


----------



## Charity

Love Annie's face looking through the stairs


----------



## Charity

Enjoying his zoomie groom this morning










while Bunty's out in the garden


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy in action on one of her favourite rugs.


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie is rather interested in one of our sheds! Ummmmmmm I found a pile of snail shells!

so Mr Roland Rat and his family have outstayed their welcome!










I have had to completely lock Lottie out of the shed, she will not be a happy bunny! :Nailbiting


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Lottie is rather interested in one of our sheds! Ummmmmmm I found a pile of snail shells!
> 
> so Mr Roland Rat and his family have outstayed their welcome!
> 
> View attachment 432898
> 
> 
> I have had to completely lock Lottie out of the shed, she will not be a happy bunny! :Nailbiting


How far will you have to take rattie and family before releasing?
Won't he only go into someone else's she'd?


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> How far will you have to take rattie and family before releasing?
> Won't he only go into someone else's she'd?


2 miles away, in the middle of no where, then he or she shouldn't come back, I will release any others in the same location. I refuse to use poisons for obvious reasons, Lottie plus 4 dogs. He or she has got to go I'm afraid.


----------



## Joy84

Perfect fit :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> Perfect fit :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 432938


Made to measure and beautifully tailored.


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Annie played quite some time with one of her Secret Santa mice- @Psygon- you see that she really appreciates your gifts!


Oh darling Annie you are having fun x


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Enjoying his zoomie groom this morning
> 
> View attachment 432882
> 
> 
> while Bunty's out in the garden
> 
> View attachment 432883


Belly..... lovely belly you have Toppy :Kiss
Sweet Bunty having fun x


----------



## Cully

Just spotted a tiny fly on the window and debating whether it's worth the effort.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Just spotted a tiny fly on the window and debating whether it's worth the effort.
> View attachment 432947


That's a beautiful photo @Cully


----------



## Charity

Sunday morning cosy lie in


----------



## Charity

"Suffering catfish!! Are you disturbing me AGAIN?"










"Oh well, see if I care"


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> That's a beautiful photo @Cully


Thanks @Charity .


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

She fell asleep while washing herself


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I think my hair is starting to grow back...it's definitely growing in on my leg and my neck but around my heart and my tummy it's a bit slower..."


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh Oscar... bless you...


----------



## Willow_Warren

Meanwhile I have a little seat thief!



















doh... I still chopped the top of his ear off!

Hannah

had another go!










(Just look at that little pink nose)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Andre you are a handsome little devil


----------



## Charity

Everything looks better upside down this morning


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Everything looks better upside down this morning
> 
> View attachment 432997
> 
> 
> View attachment 432998


Bertie's got the same "cardboard" bed as Toppy and Bunty - but being very much smaller than them he fits quite neatly without any overflow 










it's looking a bit "worse for wear" though at the moment as it's also his favourite scratching pad !!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Both mine


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> She fell asleep while washing herself
> 
> View attachment 432962


Heheh washing is tiring :-D


----------



## Charity

Watching out of the window this morning










Ooh, there's someone I know "Halloooo"


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Toppy you are so funny and very nosey :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

In a dirty dog bed again


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Watching out of the window this morning
> 
> View attachment 433067
> 
> 
> Ooh, there's someone I know "Halloooo"
> 
> View attachment 433068


Thanks for giving me a good old chuckle Toppy. And watch those nets!!!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> In a dirty dog bed again
> 
> View attachment 433071


None of the dogs have gone to join her I see :Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> None of the dogs have gone to join her I see :Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting


They wouldn't dare! :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Started my day with a very wet Annie 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Annie you do not look impressed :Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Everything looks better upside down this morning
> 
> View attachment 432997
> 
> 
> View attachment 432998


Bellies bellies love your bellies Toppy & Bunty :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Charity

I had a senior moment at the weekend, one of many  though I partly blame Amazon. I ordered a new bed for Purdey as she has a keenness for chewing hers. It was the same as the old one but when it arrived and I opened it, it was humungus :Jawdrop. I've realised that when you press the button for the one you want on their website, if they haven't got it, it very subtly, changes to the next size which I missed...duh! The problem here was the one I wanted was size L and the one I got was size XXL and twice the size. It was far too big to go in Purdey's crate and I couldn't be bothered to send it back, being so large, plus OH had thrown away part of the wrapping, so I decided to give it to Bunty and Toppy. . It takes up at least 3/4 of my side of the bed. Honestly, you could get a football team of cats in this bed.


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Charity yeah but she looks very happy there!

H x


----------



## lullabydream

Charity said:


> I had a senior moment at the weekend, one of many  though I partly blame Amazon. I ordered a new bed for Purdey as she has a keenness for chewing hers. It was the same as the old one but when it arrived and I opened it, it was humungus :Jawdrop. I've realised that when you press the button for the one you want on their website, if they haven't got it, it very subtly, changes to the next size which I missed...duh! The problem here was the one I wanted was size L and the one I got was size XXL and twice the size. It was far too big to go in Purdey's crate and I couldn't be bothered to send it back, being so large, plus OH had thrown away part of the wrapping, so I decided to give it to Bunty and Toppy. . It takes up at least 3/4 of my side of the bed. Honestly, you could get a football team of cats in this bed.
> 
> View attachment 433139


This made me chuckle, she looks so tiny in the bed!


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> I had a senior moment at the weekend, one of many  though I partly blame Amazon. I ordered a new bed for Purdey as she has a keenness for chewing hers. It was the same as the old one but when it arrived and I opened it, it was humungus :Jawdrop. I've realised that when you press the button for the one you want on their website, if they haven't got it, it very subtly, changes to the next size which I missed...duh! The problem here was the one I wanted was size L and the one I got was size XXL and twice the size. It was far too big to go in Purdey's crate and I couldn't be bothered to send it back, being so large, plus OH had thrown away part of the wrapping, so I decided to give it to Bunty and Toppy. . It takes up at least 3/4 of my side of the bed. Honestly, you could get a football team of cats in this bed.
> 
> View attachment 433139


Somehow I get the impression that Bunty thinks it quite appropriate.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I had a senior moment at the weekend, one of many  though I partly blame Amazon. I ordered a new bed for Purdey as she has a keenness for chewing hers. It was the same as the old one but when it arrived and I opened it, it was humungus :Jawdrop. I've realised that when you press the button for the one you want on their website, if they haven't got it, it very subtly, changes to the next size which I missed...duh! The problem here was the one I wanted was size L and the one I got was size XXL and twice the size. It was far too big to go in Purdey's crate and I couldn't be bothered to send it back, being so large, plus OH had thrown away part of the wrapping, so I decided to give it to Bunty and Toppy. . It takes up at least 3/4 of my side of the bed. Honestly, you could get a football team of cats in this bed.
> 
> View attachment 433139


I have a solution to your problem Charity!
Give Mr & Mrs T the quarter space of the bed and you have that very comfy Purdey bed


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Started my day with a very wet Annie
> 
> View attachment 433127
> 
> 
> View attachment 433128
> 
> 
> View attachment 433129
> 
> 
> View attachment 433130


----------



## ewelsh

Spot the cat


----------



## ewelsh

Here she is


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Here she is
> 
> View attachment 433150


And what's this?


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy supervising me during work from home


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> And what's this?
> 
> View attachment 433151


:Hilarious:Hilarious That is Digger a garden ornament meant to be my terriers bottom as she is always digging flipping holes in my garden


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious That is Digger a garden ornament meant to be my terriers bottom as she is always digging flipping holes in my garden


I thought that's what it was, we had one when we had Smartie


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious That is Digger a garden ornament meant to be my terriers bottom as she is always digging flipping holes in my garden


I wondered if you had a new tabby and white!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> I had a senior moment at the weekend, one of many  though I partly blame Amazon. I ordered a new bed for Purdey as she has a keenness for chewing hers. It was the same as the old one but when it arrived and I opened it, it was humungus :Jawdrop. I've realised that when you press the button for the one you want on their website, if they haven't got it, it very subtly, changes to the next size which I missed...duh! The problem here was the one I wanted was size L and the one I got was size XXL and twice the size. It was far too big to go in Purdey's crate and I couldn't be bothered to send it back, being so large, plus OH had thrown away part of the wrapping, so I decided to give it to Bunty and Toppy. . It takes up at least 3/4 of my side of the bed. Honestly, you could get a football team of cats in this bed.
> 
> View attachment 433139


Lol Oh Bunty you look very happy with your unexpected new bed!


----------



## Britt




----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> And what's this?
> 
> View attachment 433151


I was wondering the same.


----------



## Cully

Misty looks ready for her first scooter lesson.








She's keen to go shopping for me.
I wonder what she'd come back with!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I had a senior moment at the weekend, one of many  though I partly blame Amazon. I ordered a new bed for Purdey as she has a keenness for chewing hers. It was the same as the old one but when it arrived and I opened it, it was humungus :Jawdrop. I've realised that when you press the button for the one you want on their website, if they haven't got it, it very subtly, changes to the next size which I missed...duh! The problem here was the one I wanted was size L and the one I got was size XXL and twice the size. It was far too big to go in Purdey's crate and I couldn't be bothered to send it back, being so large, plus OH had thrown away part of the wrapping, so I decided to give it to Bunty and Toppy. . It takes up at least 3/4 of my side of the bed. Honestly, you could get a football team of cats in this bed.
> 
> View attachment 433139


:Hilarious:Hilarious This is so something that I would do :Hilarious:Hilarious
Bunty looks very happy though


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Misty looks ready for her first scooter lesson.
> View attachment 433172
> 
> She's keen to go shopping for me.
> I wonder what she'd come back with!


TUNA lots & lots of tuna


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> TUNA lots & lots of tuna


You're right there, she's a tuna junkie. I dread to think what she would bring back for me


----------



## MissyfromMice

Spring is in the air :Cat


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> You're right there, she's a tuna junkie. I dread to think what she would bring back for me


A big bill for tuna?


----------



## SbanR

Sparrows! Lots of them!!!
( Sorry for the poor quality but I had to grab the moment)


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Sparrows! Lots of them!!!
> ( Sorry for the poor quality but I had to grab the moment)


Ollie is definitely very intrigued!


----------



## MissyfromMice

More Spring in the air


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Sparrows! Lots of them!!!
> ( Sorry for the poor quality but I had to grab the moment)


Oh I do love seeing your pictures gorgeous Ollie. You always make me smile xx


----------



## Charity

Where he goes, she goes


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> Where he goes, she goes
> 
> View attachment 433266


Such a lovely pair


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Where he goes, she goes
> 
> View attachment 433266


Hello darling Bunty & Toppy, so lovely to see you both :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## moomoowawa

I need to show you my favourite thing about Moustique: she's a normal tabby, but with the paws of a ginger! I like to fantasise that her father was a ginger rogue and her mother was a long haired beauty, Aristocats style


----------



## Britt

Charity said:


> Where he goes, she goes
> 
> View attachment 433266


Lovely picture


----------



## Britt




----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> View attachment 433273


Aw, it's nice having your own personal sunbeam.


----------



## ChaosCat

It's not even 6 a.m. and I have already caught 3 mice. Annie is training me well!

















Annie's Amazing Mouse Catcher is used very regularly @Psygon


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

@ChaosCat , glad to see Annie got some ratty play reward for her efforts. She must love you sooo much to catch 'gifts' for you he he. Just making sure you don't go hungry!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> @ChaosCat , glad to see Annie got some ratty play reward for her efforts. She must love you sooo much to catch 'gifts' for you he he. Just making sure you don't go hungry!


So true! If all supermarkets are emptied by panic buyers I'll have a continuous food supply...


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> So true! If all supermarkets are emptied by panic buyers I'll have a continuous food supply...


:Yuck


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Joy84

This is what weekends were made for!


----------



## Trixie1

@ChaosCat looks like Annie is stock piling too! must be something in the air!

@MissyfromMice She's so lovely.


----------



## Shrike

"Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear whoever...Happy Birthday to you! This washing your paws for 20 seconds each is getting to be a real pain when you have four to wash!"


----------



## Shrike

"C'mon Slave, rub my belly! I've washed my paws so you're safe from the lurgy!"








"I didn't say you were safe from my teeth though! Hee Hee!"


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> View attachment 433336
> 
> "Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear whoever...Happy Birthday to you! This washing your paws for 20 seconds each is getting to be a real pain when you have four to wash!"


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Sparrows! Lots of them!!!
> ( Sorry for the poor quality but I had to grab the moment)


Loving his cape, making him look like "Super Cat." Oh look it's Super Ollie ❤


----------



## TriTri

ChaosCat said:


> It's not even 6 a.m. and I have already caught 3 mice. Annie is training me well!
> 
> View attachment 433292
> View attachment 433293
> 
> 
> Annie's Amazing Mouse Catcher is used very regularly @Psygon


3? I just caught the one this morning (thank you Max). Well it was a vole actually. I thought I'd thoroughly cleaned the kitchen-diner, but that vole smell is still lingering :Vomit


----------



## ChaosCat

TriTri said:


> 3? I just caught the one this morning (thank you Max). Well it was a vole actually. I thought I'd thoroughly cleaned the kitchen-diner, but that vole smell is still lingering :Vomit


They are so generous, our little darlings!


----------



## Psygon




----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> View attachment 433387


That's an unbelievably beautiful photo!


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Psygon be still my stripey loving heart!


----------



## Trixie1

Psygon said:


> View attachment 433387


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> That's an unbelievably beautiful photo!


Thank you


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Psygon be still my stripey loving heart!


It's a bit much isn't it?? Sooo many stripes :Cat


----------



## Psygon

Trixie1 said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Thank you :Cat


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> View attachment 433387


Oh wow that's a beautiful picture xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> View attachment 433389
> View attachment 433390


:Hilarious:Hilarious Ollie does love to climb doesn't he.
Watching birds again?


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious Ollie does love to climb doesn't he.
> Watching birds again?


Yes, we often have small flocks of blackbirds and sparrows. Sadly its only once in a while now that we see starlings.

Can't you sleep EC? I hope you're ok.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Yes, we often have small flocks of blackbirds and sparrows. Sadly its only once in a while now that we see starlings.
> 
> Can't you sleep EC? I hope you're ok.


I'm ok thank you, I just woke up with a dry mouth & needing a drink of water. Have just woke up half an hour ago. Feeling brighter this morning xx


----------



## Psygon

Found CK and jammy in their cat house. Check out the smile on jammy's face.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy waiting for me to turn off the lights & tv.


----------



## ChaosCat

What exactly are you doing there?










Oh, I see, opening a bag of treats.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 433424
> 
> 
> What exact are you doing there?
> 
> View attachment 433423
> 
> 
> Oh, I see, opening a bag of treats.


Haha. I like that right ear, all perked up


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Someone is enjoying his cuddles <3


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, the boys of the house need a rest, we had a late night you know..."



















(Poor Human Daddy is very tired, he has a foot injury and it means he's not sleeping well)


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, the boys of the house need a rest, we had a late night you know..."
> 
> View attachment 433433
> 
> 
> View attachment 433434
> 
> 
> (Poor Human Daddy is very tired, he has a foot injury and it means he's not sleeping well)


Hope Human Daddy's foot is soon better!

You can see the importance of the family members - very important biiiiig sofa, less important small sofa


----------



## Psygon

Chilling with Ted. We still haven't had his test results back and he is definitely not himself. But still ok for cuddles.


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> Hope Human Daddy's foot is soon better!
> 
> You can see the importance of the family members - very important biiiiig sofa, less important small sofa


Hahahah


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Chilling with Ted. We still haven't had his test results back and he is definitely not himself. But still ok for cuddles.
> 
> View attachment 433436


I hope you get Ted's results soon and they are good. I'm sure he appreciates the cuddles as much as you do


----------



## Tawny75

I finished my blanket and Lily approves!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow @Tawny75 that is a lot of work! Good girl Lily, you get settled on there


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> I finished my blanket and Lily approves!
> 
> View attachment 433445
> View attachment 433446


That's a beautiful blanket and just the thing to cheer you up on a grey gloomy day


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Chilling with Ted. We still haven't had his test results back and he is definitely not himself. But still ok for cuddles.
> 
> View attachment 433436


poor Ted, hope you get the result soon, big kiss xx



Tawny75 said:


> I finished my blanket and Lily approves!
> 
> View attachment 433445
> View attachment 433446


wonderful, how many hours did that take? X


----------



## Tawny75

ewelsh said:


> poor Ted, hope you get the result soon, big kiss xx
> 
> wonderful, how many hours did that take? X


I have been at it for a year but I kept putting it down as I could not get into a rhythm with it. I have also done 4 other blankets and 20 odd dishcloths in that time too....

I like to keep busy


----------



## Charity

That's beautiful @Tawny75


----------



## Cully

Very impressive @Tawny75 ,I love the vibrant colours.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Wow... @Tawny75


----------



## SbanR

Jessie still loves her pillow @QOTN


----------



## ewelsh

I have just ordered one of these for Libby  I think she deserves one after her dental ordeal.










No dog can get in it either


----------



## ebonycat

Tawny75 said:


> I finished my blanket and Lily approves!
> 
> View attachment 433445
> View attachment 433446


Wow that's a lovely blanket @Tawny75 xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Jessie still loves her pillow @QOTN
> 
> View attachment 433461
> View attachment 433462


Beautiful Jessie :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy inspecting the removal of a few storm damaged branches of the cherry tree.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Tawny75 said:


> I finished my blanket and Lily approves!
> 
> View attachment 433445
> View attachment 433446


What a fabulous blanket, @Tawny75


----------



## ewelsh

Cuddle time


----------



## Cully

Lovely pic @ewelsh


----------



## Cully

A fraction too late with the camera again....








She just stood on her head and slid down the bucket.
Anything for a chin tickle from Daddy.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just chillin' eh, Ollie?


----------



## Shrike

"Hi Brooke fans, I'm supervising Slave as he is prepping for self isolation!"








"Chicken and vegetable stew - nutritious and delicious! But what about me, Slave? I can't eat that stuff - its got onions garlic and leeks in!"








"Ah yes, Good Slave - that should do nicely!"


----------



## Maurey

Had some nice (low resolution) floppy cuddles this evening c:


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just chillin' eh, Ollie?


I'm not always climbing fences and trees auntie F


----------



## SbanR

Good morning


----------



## GingerNinja

This is Ginkgo's new friend. He /she comes round every morning and is very curious but a little scared of ginkgo. If he walks away s/he goes to chase him but then chickens out!
I wonder what breed because looks like a pedigree to me?


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Brooke this photo is adorable


----------



## ewelsh

@GingerNinja wow what a stunning looking cat, might be BSH with such a round chubby face


----------



## Charity

Not a care in the world...wish I was a cat


----------



## immum

Indie is very comfortable (btw she doesn't have a bald ear, it's just the light)


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## GingerNinja

ewelsh said:


> @GingerNinja wow what a stunning looking cat, might be BSH with such a round chubby face


Maybe but she has very short little legs  and makes lovely little beep noises :Happy


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur hoping his grandma will put something better on for him to watch.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! I got IN the bed and there's this thing that's like a giant SheepMouse to snuggle against....whaddya mean she's yours? Don't you love me? We can share..."


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! I got IN the bed and there's this thing that's like a giant SheepMouse to snuggle against....whaddya mean she's yours? Don't you love me? We can share..."
> 
> View attachment 433632
> View attachment 433633


Result. Another step forward for Oscar


----------



## SbanR

Bookends


----------



## ewelsh

It's a hit,yipppeeee, Libby loves her new bed 

Perfect view to watch the birdies










It is rather big but she is worth it









I likes it mummy


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> It's a hit,yipppeeee, Libby loves her new bed
> 
> Perfect view to watch the birdies
> 
> View attachment 433675
> 
> 
> It is rather big but she is worth it
> View attachment 433676
> 
> 
> I likes it mummy
> View attachment 433681


Looks great and stands in the perfect spot- no wonder she likes it!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> It's a hit,yipppeeee, Libby loves her new bed
> 
> Perfect view to watch the birdies
> 
> View attachment 433675
> 
> 
> It is rather big but she is worth it
> View attachment 433676
> 
> 
> I likes it mummy
> View attachment 433681


It looks exceedingly comfortable


----------



## ewelsh

I know I’m tempted myself, she’s just spent the last 10mins kneading it


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ewelsh it's huge, but it looks lovely


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> It's a hit,yipppeeee, Libby loves her new bed
> 
> Perfect view to watch the birdies
> 
> View attachment 433675
> 
> 
> It is rather big but she is worth it
> View attachment 433676
> 
> 
> I likes it mummy
> View attachment 433681


Will Lottie want to share it?


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> @ewelsh it's huge, but it looks lovely


it is big and it weighs a ton, very sturdy.

she's fast asleep, maybe she will now leave her little basket alone!












Charity said:


> Will Lottie want to share it?


Lottie doesn't share anything  I am hoping this double bed might entice her to sleep with Libby!

Knowing Lottie she will stick to her smelly dog beds!


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 433697
> 
> 
> View attachment 433698
> 
> 
> View attachment 433699


:SingingThere may be trouble ahead..:Singing


----------



## Willow_Warren

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 433697
> 
> 
> View attachment 433698
> 
> 
> View attachment 433699


oh my...


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 433700


Such a beautiful photo!


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> Such a beautiful photo!


Thank you, @ChaosCat !


----------



## Jaf

Boot box is still a favourite, even if it's not really a box anymore! Here's Jackie.


----------



## SbanR

Good morning


----------



## ChaosCat

Good morning from Annie, too


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ewelsh

Good morning from Lottie


----------



## Charity

Good morning from me










and Good Morning from him


----------



## immum

Milo was snoring his head off on hubby's legs last night


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 433813


Good morning Ollie
You never fail to make me smile :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Good morning from Annie, too
> 
> View attachment 433814
> 
> 
> View attachment 433815


Good morning darling Annie :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 433822


Good morning Missy :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Good morning from Lottie
> 
> View attachment 433823


Good morning Lottie, have you taken over one of the dog beds??


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Good morning from me
> 
> View attachment 433824
> 
> 
> and Good Morning from him
> 
> View attachment 433825


Good morning you two, good boy Toppy washing your paws!! :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## MissyfromMice

ebonycat said:


> Good morning Missy :Kiss


Good morning @ebonycat









How are you and your furry family members doing ?


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> Good morning @ebonycat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you and your furry family members doing ?


We are all ok thank you.
Hope all is well with you & Missy xx


----------



## Forester

My boys showing solidarity at tablet time.

If we can't see her she won't find us.


----------



## ewelsh

@Forester what fabulous photos, so the boys are ganging up on you then 

how is Dylan now he has a brother whom he obviously likes


----------



## Charity




----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> View attachment 433858


Is there no privacy?!


----------



## Forester

ewelsh said:


> @Forester what fabulous photos, so the boys are ganging up on you then
> 
> how is Dylan now he has a brother whom he obviously likes


The boys quickly realised that ,by cooperating ,total Slave domination is easy. They work together on most things taking it in turn to act as decoy whilst the other completes the wicked deed.

In some ways Dylan has a new lease of life , playing like a kitten, but his digestive system is struggling badly.

Solly is a breath of fresh air - make that a hurricane. He is very very affectionate , and equally mischievous Dylan and I both adore him.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## GingerNinja

This little cat is obsessed with ginkgo or my house. I have to be careful opening the door or she dashes in :Sorry


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy and her shadow


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy and her shadow
> 
> View attachment 433901


Great shot!


----------



## ChaosCat

Noontime nap


----------



## LeArthur

I can't figure out if Arthur's purring in his sleep or of he's snoring... Or maybe both?!


----------



## Shrike

Brooke - Posing with Primroses!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> View attachment 433858


Aww you two do make me feel all fuzzy inside :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Is there no privacy?!


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> I can't figure out if Arthur's purring in his sleep or of he's snoring... Or maybe both?!
> 
> View attachment 433922


Awww :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Psygon

New toy for Ted


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nice stogie, Ted


----------



## Psygon

Hope this will work. I think he is practicing being a crime boss chewing his cigar :Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1

Psygon said:


> New toy for Ted
> 
> View attachment 433937
> View attachment 433938
> View attachment 433939
> View attachment 433940


He's so gorgeous! Love your new toy Ted!


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Hope this will work. I think he is practicing being a crime boss chewing his cigar :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 433941


:Hilarious:Hilarious
He is a perfect godfather of crime!


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> New toy for Ted
> 
> View attachment 433937
> View attachment 433938
> View attachment 433939
> View attachment 433940


Look at those claws!! All the better to grab toys with hey Ted


----------



## Psygon

lea247 said:


> Look at those claws!! All the better to grab toys with hey Ted


Heh yeah they need a trim


----------



## Charity

Sweet dreaming


----------



## Jaf

Ollie is comfy. Points if you can tell me how many other cats are in the pic. Bonus points if you can guess who!


----------



## Joy84

Jaf said:


> Ollie is comfy. Points if you can tell me how many other cats are in the pic. Bonus points if you can guess who!
> 
> View attachment 433959


I can see 3 other cats, I think :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Lazy Sunday


----------



## MissyfromMice

Good Morning, Sunshine


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Happy Kitties, benefiting from the boxes my Mothers Day gifts arrived in


----------



## Psygon

Waffles...


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Waffles...
> View attachment 433982


The tongue is beautiful, but those blue eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## slartibartfast

Birdwatch!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Lazy Sunday
> 
> View attachment 433973
> 
> 
> View attachment 433972
> 
> :Happy
> View attachment 433971


Not often we get to see you tummy Annie. Sending a tickle~^~^~^~^~^~:Happy
Hope you're keeping well CC.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Not often we get to see you tummy Annie. Sending a tickle~^~^~^~^~^~:Happy
> Hope you're keeping well CC.


Thanks, yes all fine here. Being a key worker I have to go to school for taking care of those pupils whose parents are key workers. Just learned yesterday that from tomorrow onwards we have to take care of them also on weekends and during the holidays with only Good Friday, Easter Sunday and Monday being free. Not exactly happy about that but won't whine as I am in the lucky position of having a secure job and not fearing unemployment or ruin.

All good with you, too, I hope?


----------



## Jaf

Joy84 said:


> I can see 3 other cats, I think :Cat:Cat:Cat


Not a bad guess as the photo quality is so poor...but there's 5! Sausage on the red chair, Mari's tail, Choccy on the rug and Bisto and Frank on the table chairs.


----------



## xblackmagicx

Bartosch enjoying the weather getting warmer


----------



## Charity

A lovely afternoon in the garden


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Sunbathing


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Sunbathing
> View attachment 434041


Hi Barney! Haven't seen you for quite a while. You do look a happy sunny boy!


----------



## Psygon

Unlike a lot of people near us we spent the day in our garden rather than going for bike rides, walks and runs. Although we could hear them all going by our house...


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Sunbathing
> View attachment 434041


Hi, lovely to see you BBC. Was only thinking the other day you must be run off your feet at work. Barney must be asking for earlier play sessions now it's starting to get light so much earlier.


----------



## SbanR

Shall I climb the hedge mum?


----------



## SbanR

Oops, fat fingers! Here he is


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Hi, lovely to see you BBC. Was only thinking the other day you must be run off your feet at work. Barney must be asking for earlier play sessions now it's starting to get light so much earlier.


It has been a little crazy at work but I am still popping in to see what is going on each day. Barney doesnt seem to be any different with the lighter mornings - I think it might be because he can entertain himself at the windows more now. He is still "meeooooowwwwwiiiiinng" at around 5am for us to get up but sometimes he only does it a couple of times before he runs off to play on his own which is good! I have got key worker status (for now) so I will be heading into work most days. I do have the option of working from home but I tried that on Friday and spent most of the day trying to stop Barney lying on my laptop!!!!


----------



## Jaf

Tonight I have Woody and Choccy on the sofa with me. Ollie on the rug. (Mari, Sausage, Bisto and Pandora are in too).


----------



## MissyfromMice

Another sunny day


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I don't know what all the kerfuffle is about...I've been social distancing from everyone except you and Human Daddy for ages. Wake me up when it's all over..."


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, it's very warm in the sun...which is nice on my body but not my head"










Careful, Oscar, you'll get a head rush when you stand up!


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Today's entertainment, a few inches of water and some floating balls.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I'm WFH. My Skype conferences have sent Barney to sleep....


----------



## SbanR

Making the most of this beautiful day, stalking butterflies and relaxing in the sunshine






















Jessie meanwhile had some peace from that pesky boy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I'm quite happy to stay at home  "


----------



## Psygon

I'm being hunted...


----------



## LeArthur

Looks like you're about to get bopped!

Or is Jammy after the toy on your head?!


----------



## Joy84




----------



## Tawny75

These two have become my personal assistants at home. Not this morning though, today they are loving each other.


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> I'm being hunted...
> 
> View attachment 434182


WOW what a photo, it's absolutely stunning


----------



## SbanR

Bird!!!!!!


----------



## Beautiful Storm

These two look like they are getting ready to cause some trouble


----------



## Cully

Beautiful Storm said:


> These two look like they are getting ready to cause some trouble
> View attachment 434202


Oh dear! Which poor devil have they got their sights on?


----------



## Charity

Taking it easy as usual


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Cully said:


> Oh dear! Which poor devil have they got their sights on?


Luckily their attention is currently on ending the life of this poor creature, so everything else is safe for now


----------



## Cully

Beautiful Storm said:


> Luckily their attention is currently on ending the life of this poor creature, so everything else is safe for now
> View attachment 434232


----------



## ChaosCat

Turning her back on me - she doesn't have to do social distancing!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Catching a sunbeam


----------



## ChaosCat

A long ignored basket in back in favour


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> A long ignored basket in back in favour
> 
> View attachment 434258
> 
> 
> View attachment 434259


These are lovely pictures, @ChaosCat


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> These are lovely pictures, @ChaosCat


Thank you!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I just can't get comfy...I'm wriggling around in Human Daddy's office whilst you are at work...I'm sure you told me you were off this week but you seem a bit busy and a bit anxious and you are putting on your funny blue dress and going off extra early..."










"Human Daddy tried to wrestle this very tasty blade of grass from me...honestly it's not like I'd be sick or anything...oh, hang on..."


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Taking it easy as usual
> 
> View attachment 434229
> 
> 
> View attachment 434230


Oh Toppy. I love it when they curl their little front paws like that. Cute.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I just can't get comfy...I'm wriggling around in Human Daddy's office whilst you are at work...I'm sure you told me you were off this week but you seem a bit busy and a bit anxious and you are putting on your funny blue dress and going off extra early..."
> 
> View attachment 434275
> 
> 
> "Human Daddy tried to wrestle this very tasty blade of grass from me...honestly it's not like I'd be sick or anything...oh, hang on..."
> 
> View attachment 434276


Oh dear. He's only trying to be a good boy and eat his salad.


----------



## SbanR

Catnip ecstasy


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Catnip ecstasy
> 
> View attachment 434282
> View attachment 434283
> View attachment 434284


:Hilarious:Hilarious
Such a little stoner!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Someone is sat next to me whilst I work










(I'm working from home and I'm working really really hard btw)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, this whole lockdown is very very tiring....zzzzz"










(Don't you love a little spy cam!)


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 434314


She looks so peaceful! :Cat


----------



## Maurey

Been walkies today for quite a while, round about 2 hours, if not a bit longer. Jummy enjoyed being a shoulder cat and looking at all the birds around, and I got a nice workout hauling her around. We stayed safe, no worries there! c:


----------



## MilleD

Toughing it out, lockdown style.


----------



## Beautiful Storm

The unimpressed face of a cat who has just been woken by her momma taking yet another photo... oops


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> She looks so peaceful! :Cat


Indeed, Untouched by outside events and completely content.


----------



## alixtaylor

Working from home helper...


----------



## Shrike

"If you're going to be moping around here all day Slave, make yourself useful - stop the sun from moving off me!"


----------



## LeArthur

Turns out 'On your feet, loose your seat' really is true...


----------



## LeArthur

I just as I clicked 'post' he moved!!! He was obviously just keeping the seat warm for me :Happy


----------



## ChaosCat

lea247 said:


> I just as I clicked 'post' he moved!!! He was obviously just keeping the seat warm for me :Happy


Such a lovely boy!


----------



## ewelsh

Well here's a first, Lottie asked to sit by me last night! I was too afraid to breath for fear she would do a runner.

It's only taken 6 yrs!  Hoping she will do the same tonight!


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Well here's a first, Lottie asked to sit by me last night! I was too afraid to breath for fear she would do a runner.
> 
> It's only taken 6 yrs!  Hoping she will do the same tonight!
> 
> View attachment 434475


Keeping my fingers crossed that she will!


----------



## Cully

Expecting my Tesco order so Misty's found a spot to oversee it all but follow the distance rule.








Don't think she'll be happy if there no food for her!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Well here's a first, Lottie asked to sit by me last night! I was too afraid to breath for fear she would do a runner.
> 
> It's only taken 6 yrs!  Hoping she will do the same tonight!
> 
> View attachment 434475


Everything comes to those who wait....and wait....and wait....


----------



## Charity

I'm sure these two are jeering at me as they've been outside quite a lot today. It's like they're saying "we can go out, you can't...nah nah!" :Smuggrin


----------



## Bertie'sMum

"Look at me Mum, aren't I a long boy ?"

















"And I do like this plant for my afternoon nap !"










It's got fencing round it to stop the neighbour's cats using it as a latrine ! But somehow his lordship didn't get the memo !!!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney doesn't seem to realise anything is different in the world....


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney doesn't seem to realise anything is different in the world....
> View attachment 434595


That's a lovely pic of Barney


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Well this is a first. I've never seen these two sitting like this together! I was VERY late with supper which I suspect has something to do with it :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A double loaf  so cute, PTB!

not seen one in ages, used to be Kalex & Suter who double Loafed for me, I miss them @LJC675


----------



## Joy84

I posted this on facebook yesterday, forgot to put it here ...
Completely unaware that the world as we know it has gone bonkers :Cat


----------



## Beautiful Storm

It's still important to exercise, even when you are in self isolation, or so Mika tells me...


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie sat next to me again last night yippppppeeeeeee

Now I'm worrying something is wrong with her, I have checked her all over and she seems fine!

anyway here she is last night


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy contemplating life...


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> Lottie sat next to me again last night yippppppeeeeeee
> 
> Now I'm worrying something is wrong with her, I have checked her all over and she seems fine!
> 
> anyway here she is last night
> View attachment 434680


I'm happy to hear that, @ewelsh.
It could be Lottie's interpretation of 'social distancing'. Cats, you know...


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Lottie sat next to me again last night yippppppeeeeeee
> 
> Now I'm worrying something is wrong with her, I have checked her all over and she seems fine!
> 
> anyway here she is last night
> View attachment 434680


I think its more likely she knows there's something wrong with you. None of our households are behaving normally at the moment and the animals sense it.


----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


> I'm happy to hear that, @ewelsh.
> It could be Lottie's interpretation of 'social distancing'. Cats, you know...





Charity said:


> I think its more likely she knows there's something wrong with you. None of our households are behaving normally at the moment and the animals sense it.


This could well be true, my husband and I are both feeling unwell :Nailbiting he of course is fighting through it and cooked supper last night, you could have bounced the chicken breast off the walls they were so rubbery :Hilarious:Hilarious so I will definitely get myself going by tonight's supper!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Interesting positing there Andre...










yes... he is washing his front paw with his back leg behind his head...


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Interesting positing there Andre...
> 
> View attachment 434686
> 
> 
> yes... he is washing his front paw with his back leg behind his head...


:Hilarious:Hilarious
Perfect cat yoga!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> This could well be true, my husband and I are both feeling unwell :Nailbiting he of course is fighting through it and cooked supper last night, you could have bounced the chicken breast off the walls they were so rubbery :Hilarious:Hilarious so I will definitely get myself going by tonight's supper!


Hope it's nothing serious eWelsh and you and hubby recover quickly


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Being a pampered pet is a hard job, but these two think they're up to the challenge :Joyful


----------



## ChaosCat

Beautiful Storm said:


> Being a pampered pet is a hard job, but these two think they're up to the challenge :Joyful
> View attachment 434701


Well, they have each other to rely on, if it gets too much of a burden.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> This could well be true, my husband and I are both feeling unwell :Nailbiting he of course is fighting through it and cooked supper last night, you could have bounced the chicken breast off the walls they were so rubbery :Hilarious:Hilarious so I will definitely get myself going by tonight's supper!


Oh dear, hope its just a minor bug and you both feel better soon. xxx


----------



## Charity

Toppy's doing his exercises










Bunty says she doesn't need exercise, just cuddles


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Toppy's doing his exercises
> 
> View attachment 434702
> 
> 
> Bunty says she doesn't need exercise, just cuddles
> 
> View attachment 434703


Good boy Toppy! Doing your daily exercises and sending loads of cuddles to Bunty from me X

@ewelsh hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh ,








I hope you both feel better soon and the furry nurses are doing their bit looking after you.


----------



## Cully

What's distracting Misty?








Must be her favourite supper's ready. Salmon terrine.
Hope she doesn't realise it's the last tin:Nailbiting.


----------



## Jaf

Sausage, Woody and Pandora. It's cold tonight so we're all together by the fire. Pandora has her paw on Woody's bum.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh pandora.. aren’t you adorable x


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> This could well be true, my husband and I are both feeling unwell :Nailbiting he of course is fighting through it and cooked supper last night, you could have bounced the chicken breast off the walls they were so rubbery :Hilarious:Hilarious so I will definitely get myself going by tonight's supper!


Sending healing vibes your way. Hoping you & hubby feel better soon xx


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper and Ollie both enjoy watching bird videos on YouTube. When I switch them on and Ollie hears them chirping he immediately dashes to his regular seat on the drums in my home music studio and watches the computer screen almost transfixed. It took a while before I taught him not to try and jump up onto the desk and swipe at the birds onscreen but now, like Jasper he has learned to just sit and watch. They love sitting on the bedroom window sill as we have a large climbing Clematis just outside upon which the local sparrows usually sit so it keeps my two occupied for many hours a day.

Ollie is asleep right now and Jasper just came for a wander into my studio at 4.00am as he usually does if I'm up in the early hours so I just popped onto YouTube and put on a bird video for him and he sat there for a good 15 minutes just watching.


----------



## ChaosCat

A bit blurry but had to catch the moment


----------



## ChaosCat

On her watch tower again


----------



## MissyfromMice

Waving Missy


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> Waving Missy
> 
> View attachment 434746


Hi Missy. Right back at yer ~^~^~^~^~^~^~


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Hope it's nothing serious eWelsh and you and hubby recover quickly





Charity said:


> Oh dear, hope its just a minor bug and you both feel better soon. xxx





Trixie1 said:


> Good boy Toppy! Doing your daily exercises and sending loads of cuddles to Bunty from me X
> 
> @ewelsh hope you feel better soon x





Cully said:


> @ewelsh ,
> View attachment 434717
> 
> I hope you both feel better soon and the furry nurses are doing their bit looking after you.





ebonycat said:


> Sending healing vibes your way. Hoping you & hubby feel better soon xx


Thanks all, we are doing ok. Strange feelings that come and go are most odd, flu like symptoms, headaches are the worst and now I have a cough! Husband has lost all taste and sense of smell, bad eye infection very strange. So it's a paracetamol every 4 hours and wait for it to pass. I am asthmatic and am doing just fine. So anyone who is worried they might get it, these mild symptoms are ok manageable and will pass.
BUT the down side of all this is the films I am having to watch with him  not to worry I have my own back this afternoon as it's my turn to pick, so I've picked two lovely musicals Yentl and Fiddler on the roof :Smuggrin


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh , Glad you are coping and not feeling too bad. That eye infection. One of the reasons given for not touching your face is because the virus can enter through mouth, nose and eyes. Just a thought, and someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
Hope you don't have too may arguments over which films to watch . I must admit I'm taking the opportunity to watch films I've been promising myself for years, without feeling guilty.:Joyful


----------



## ChaosCat

@ewelsh 
Glad you feel that it's manageable.
Still I hope you'll recover quickly!


----------



## Trixie1

ewelsh said:


> Thanks all, we are doing ok. Strange feelings that come and go are most odd, flu like symptoms, headaches are the worst and now I have a cough! Husband has lost all taste and sense of smell, bad eye infection very strange. So it's a paracetamol every 4 hours and wait for it to pass. I am asthmatic and am doing just fine. So anyone who is worried they might get it, these mild symptoms are ok manageable and will pass.
> BUT the down side of all this is the films I am having to watch with him  not to worry I have my own back this afternoon as it's my turn to pick, so I've picked two lovely musicals Yentl and Fiddler on the roof :Smuggrin


Glad to hear that the symptoms you have are manageable, wishing you both a speedy recovery and sending healing vibes your way. Good choice of films you have chosen to watch! Two of my favourites too! Enjoy xx


----------



## Cully

Lost Misty for a bit but look. Found her lying on my top which is due for the wash bin. 








Not quite sure what she's trying to tell me!


----------



## Charity

Get well soon both of you, lots of love from all of us. I love Yentl too xxx


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> Thanks all, we are doing ok. Strange feelings that come and go are most odd, flu like symptoms, headaches are the worst and now I have a cough! Husband has lost all taste and sense of smell, bad eye infection very strange. So it's a paracetamol every 4 hours and wait for it to pass. I am asthmatic and am doing just fine. So anyone who is worried they might get it, these mild symptoms are ok manageable and will pass.
> BUT the down side of all this is the films I am having to watch with him  not to worry I have my own back this afternoon as it's my turn to pick, so I've picked two lovely musicals Yentl and Fiddler on the roof :Smuggrin


Take care, both of you. Sending special healing vibes from the village of Mice in Belgium.


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper enjoys having his fur brushed and will even lay down for us to brush him but with Ollie it's an entirely different story!
He's a very tactile cat and never bothers when we stroke him in fact he clearly likes it and will welcome a stroke at any time but unlike Jasper he really doesn't like being brushed which is not good as he's got lots of fur. In the past two or three months Ollie has vomited up a couple of fur balls which freaks poor Jasper out as he thinks there's an alien inside Ollie trying to get out and won't come near him for an hour or two.

It doesn't bother Ollie if he's sick but every now and again we have to hold him and brush him...he doesn't like it but he never gets angry with us but he'll have a swipe at the brush on occasions just to let us know he's not happy. This morning we held and brushed him and he was in a bit of a mood just after it but he was right as rain a few minutes later but I took a pic of him immediately after the brushing incident and was scowling a bit to say the least 

I'm going to get one of those special grooming gloves to see what he's like with those.

A very not so amused Ollie!


----------



## SbanR

jasperthecat said:


> Jasper enjoys having his fur brushed and will even lay down for us to brush him but with Ollie it's an entirely different story!
> He's a very tactile cat and never bothers when we stroke him in fact he clearly likes it and will welcome a stroke at any time but unlike Jasper he really doesn't like being brushed which is not good as he's got lots of fur. In the past two or three months Ollie has vomited up a couple of fur balls which freaks poor Jasper out as he thinks there's an alien inside Ollie trying to get out and won't come near him for an hour or two.
> 
> It doesn't bother Ollie if he's sick but every now and again we have to hold him and brush him...he doesn't like it but he never gets angry with us but he'll have a swipe at the brush on occasions just to let us know he's not happy. This morning we held and brushed him and he was in a bit of a mood just after it but he was right as rain a few minutes later but I took a pic of him immediately after the brushing incident and was scowling a bit to say the least
> 
> I'm going to get one of those special grooming gloves to see what he's like with those.
> 
> A very not so amused Ollie!


He's definitely planning retribution


----------



## jasperthecat

SbanR said:


> He's definitely planning retribution


He'll be even worse tomorrow, we have it planned to treat them both for fleas....and they both hate it so there'll be two glum faces


----------



## Cully

You've just reminded me I must get Misty's Prinovox out and hide it until the last second. She can smell it a mile off. Now where have I put the chainmail and gauntlets?


----------



## jasperthecat

Cully said:


> You've just reminded me I must get Misty's Prinovox out and hide it until the last second. She can smell it a mile off. Now where have I put the chainmail and gauntlets?


The last time we treated them, Ollie moved just as my OH was dispensing it onto the back of his neck and some of it ran down his side and he managed to somehow reach around and lick some of it off which made him sickly for the rest of the day.
We only treat them twice a year but we'll need to treat Jasper first as he's got a memory like an elephant and he'll be off if he even gets the slightest whiff of it....neither of them bite or scratch so we don't worry about that but they will likely try to get away if they know it's coming so we have to be a bit crafty...if one sees the other being treated they'll be off so we'll need to separate them and whenever we do that, they usually know something is off.


----------



## Cully

I have to remember to remove her collar as I forgot once and it must have twisted round so she was able to lick it off. She was dribbling a bit but nothing worse thankfully.
I normally put her on the cooker hob, on a thick pad as that's a good height for me so it doesn't hurt my spine. She hunkers down because she knows what's coming so I have to be as quick as I can. She will try to squirm away if I faff around too much, but I manage to get most where it should go although there is usually a small patch which dries white afterwards. Then she goes off into the bathroom to de-stress for a while.
Flea night is usually a tuna treat night too, so I'm usually forgiven fairly soon.
It's amazing the little tricks we have to use to perform necessary evils on them.


----------



## SbanR

Both of them for a change








And on his own


----------



## Jesthar

This is the "you've fed yourself, now what about ME, human?" pose...


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Thanks all, we are doing ok. Strange feelings that come and go are most odd, flu like symptoms, headaches are the worst and now I have a cough! Husband has lost all taste and sense of smell, bad eye infection very strange. So it's a paracetamol every 4 hours and wait for it to pass. I am asthmatic and am doing just fine. So anyone who is worried they might get it, these mild symptoms are ok manageable and will pass.
> BUT the down side of all this is the films I am having to watch with him  not to worry I have my own back this afternoon as it's my turn to pick, so I've picked two lovely musicals Yentl and Fiddler on the roof :Smuggrin


I'm glad your managing ok & your symptoms are mild.
Paracetamol every four hours should help.
Praying for a speedy recovery still.
Take it easy xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ewelsh how rotten for you. Glad you're both coping okay - I'm worried for your little old ladies if you don't get well quickly, though 

Get well soon both of you xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, how did you know that you'd be rescuing me when you had your new window designed? What do you mean you did it like this so you could sit watching the birdies....I think it's for me to watch the birdies!"


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, how did you know that you'd be rescuing me when you had your new window designed? What do you mean you did it like this so you could sit watching the birdies....I think it's for me to watch the birdies!"
> 
> View attachment 434795


Isn't it lovely to share a hobby?!


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ewelsh how rotten for you. Glad you're both coping okay - I'm worried for your little old ladies if you don't get well quickly, though
> 
> Get well soon both of you xx


Not to worry @Mrs Funkin I have asked the local mini super market to take them food weekly. We won't go near them for some time! All is good!


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, how did you know that you'd be rescuing me when you had your new window designed? What do you mean you did it like this so you could sit watching the birdies....I think it's for me to watch the birdies!"
> 
> View attachment 434795


loving Oscars window  what a good slave you are!


----------



## Charity

It's arctic outside today so some of us are staying indoors in the warm


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> It's arctic outside today so some of us are staying indoors in the warm
> 
> View attachment 434799


Same here... Missy's enjoying the sun from inside.


----------



## Beautiful Storm

We hopefully have a new tree coming in the post today because the current one isn't up to the job. However I don't think Enya is going to relinquish her comfy bed without a protest, even if she does have to rest at a funny angle


----------



## Shrike

"Cold and windy today, but that doesn't stop a Midlands girl going out on her patrol!"









"Looking so gorgeous is making me itch!"








"Time to survey my Kingdom! Or is that Queendom?"








"Primroses are the new Crocuses in my world!"


----------



## Cully

What's Mr Spider doing there, and where's his stringy bit?








Oh there. Slap, slap, smack. That's better.








Need to scratch my post so will do it the lazy way. Streeeeetch!


----------



## Britt




----------



## Charity

We're alright, you alright?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> We're alright, you alright?
> 
> View attachment 434887


They remind me so much of Andy Capp and Flo. Just looking at them, and their antics always makes me smile. They're a real tonic.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> They remind me so much of Andy Capp and Flo. Just looking at them, and their antics always makes me smile. They're a real tonic.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Uh oh! That ball definitely had long feathers before...


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> View attachment 434897
> 
> Uh oh! That ball definitely had long feathers before...
> View attachment 434898


fluffy turquoise poo on the horizon ?????????


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> fluffy turquoise poo on the horizon ?????????


No, she didn't eat it. I found bits scattered all over the flat. It obviously wasn't tuna flavoured.


----------



## ewelsh

We put our Go Pro on our bird table to watch, thought I'd share with you all, can you spot Libby fast asleep in her princess bed.


----------



## SbanR

Jessie decided she needed her beauty sleep. She only got up to have breakfast then settled down to sleep again. 
Only finally got up at 13.15 hours. She didn't wee for over 12 hours









Ollie meanwhile got up to his usual activity


----------



## MissyfromMice

My assistant/supervisor during working from home...


----------



## ewelsh

@SbanR thats a long snooze, is Jessie ok in her self? X


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> My assistant/supervisor during working from home...
> 
> View attachment 434922


Definitely more supervisor than assistant.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @SbanR thats a long snooze, is Jessie ok in her self? X


Yes thanks. She's active enough when up.
She has just come in and settling down for another snooze
Might not be for long though as I'm trying to motivate myself to do the floor.


----------



## lymorelynn

A bit of sisterly bonding. Kittens due within the week


----------



## B Love

This is my doggo  He's such a handsome boy.


----------



## raysmyheart

B Love said:


> This is my doggo  He's such a handsome boy.
> View attachment 434944
> View attachment 434944


Oh, he is a sweetheart! ♥♥ Welcome @B Love and beautiful doggie! from me and Speedy! ♥  He has such wonderful features, it is easy to see he is very sweet and kind!


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh Jessie says Hi








Ollie doesn't want to be left out


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> @ewelsh Jessie says Hi
> View attachment 434954
> 
> Ollie doesn't want to be left out
> View attachment 434955


Jessie looks very ladylike and Ollie cheeky.


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> @ewelsh Jessie says Hi
> View attachment 434954
> 
> Ollie doesn't want to be left out
> View attachment 434955


Hello gorgeous girl :Kiss
And hello there cheeky Ollie :Kiss


----------



## raysmyheart

Good thing no one can see me behind the curtains, love Speedy♥


----------



## slartibartfast

My little bookworm


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## raysmyheart

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 434987
> 
> My little bookworm


Such a beautiful picture with the books - of a beautiful Kitty ♥ @slartibartfast . :Cat


----------



## slartibartfast

raysmyheart said:


> Such a beautiful picture with the books - of a beautiful Kitty ♥ @slartibartfast . :Cat


She likes books a lot, she even ate one. I had to explain this in the public library.


----------



## raysmyheart

slartibartfast said:


> She likes books a lot, she even ate one. I had to explain this in the public library.


Oh, my! She does look gorgeous, however, and I can tell she loves books! :Joyful

Does she also lie on the page that you are reading? That is a favorite thing of book-loving Cats!

My Kitty Rachel used to eat edges of newspapers and once ate about 1/3 of my Birth Certificate that I had left on the table overnight for copying the next day!

Nice to see these beautiful Kitties today @slartibartfast .


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> She likes books a lot, she even ate one. I had to explain this in the public library.


I hope it wasn't a book about cat behaviour.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Posting now to stick to the 12 hour rule but too tired to annotate them... please use your imagination:




























H x


----------



## raysmyheart

Cully said:


> I hope it wasn't a book about cat behaviour.


This gave me quite a chuckle.



Willow_Warren said:


> Posting now to stick to the 12 hour rule but too tired to annotate them... please use your imagination:
> 
> View attachment 435019
> 
> 
> View attachment 435020
> 
> 
> View attachment 435021
> 
> 
> H x


She has such beautiful white fur! Lovely photos.


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> I hope it wasn't a book about cat behaviour.


It was 'Diabelski młyn' by Aneta Jadowska, Polish urban fantasy, a really good book, my girl has a good taste.


----------



## Joy84

Anyone seen Phoebe?


----------



## Charity

Joy84 said:


> Anyone seen Phoebe?
> View attachment 435037


Phoebe's taking self isolating very seriously


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Phoebe's taking self isolating very seriously


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Having a game this morning then back to bed


----------



## ewelsh

Hello Jessie, how come your awake 

lovely photos @SbanR as always Ollie makes me laugh


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Hello Jessie, how come your awake
> 
> lovely photos @SbanR as always Ollie makes me laugh


She's out now enjoying the fresh air; yesterday was one of her lazy days


----------



## immum

Milo you lazy boy!









Couldn't find Indie, then spotted her inside daughters duvet cover!


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

I had to share this photo, he's so handsome, 11 months old and still not grown out of his baby face


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Bertie'sMum

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 435084
> 
> 
> View attachment 435085


oh Annie you don't look at all comfortable !


----------



## Cully

I think she seems a bit sad. What's up Annie, not caught any mice lately?


----------



## ChaosCat

Bertie'sMum said:


> oh Annie you don't look at all comfortable !





Cully said:


> I think she seems a bit sad. What's up Annie, not caught any mice lately?


Well, she sat like that from choice and I had to get rid of four dead and two living mice in the last three days. One mouse escaped my son's efforts to save it and as far as we know dwells under the living room sofa at the moment.

If Annie looks sad it might be because she heard from friends that their humans are home all day whereas hers still works.


----------



## Cully

Just waiting for her ZooPlus order.








Hope she won't be too upset as she's got what they had in stock, not necessarily what she likes.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Just waiting for her ZooPlus order.
> View attachment 435097
> 
> Hope she won't be too upset as she's got what they had in stock, not necessarily what she likes.


We all have to make sacrifices


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Just waiting for her ZooPlus order.
> View attachment 435097
> 
> Hope she won't be too upset as she's got what they had in stock, not necessarily what she likes.


That's ok Misty; just go and get yourself a mouse for "afters"


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> That's ok Misty; just go and get yourself a mouse for "afters"


Don't b***** encourage her


----------



## Charity

Where's everybody gone?


----------



## MissyfromMice

What a lovely day


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Don't b***** encourage her


A much healthier pudding than what you would have yourself


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> A much healthier pudding than what you would have yourself


TBH I wouldn't want her to get the taste for such puddings:Stop


----------



## Britt




----------



## Charity

Who's this Britt?


----------



## ebonycat

Britt said:


> View attachment 435122


Britt who's this beautiful kitty?
Hope you're coping ok xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Who's this Britt?


Snap


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Is it possible to own a cat and put a bag on the floor without said cat getting in?


----------



## Charity

Beautiful Storm said:


> Is it possible to own a cat and put a bag on the floor without said cat getting in?
> 
> View attachment 435129


Uhmm,......no!


----------



## ChaosCat

Beautiful Storm said:


> Is it possible to own a cat and put a bag on the floor without said cat getting in?
> 
> View attachment 435129


Oh, here that really depends on my intentions!
If I put a bag on the floor for Annie to play with she won't look at it. If I put it there for any other reason she'll be inside within seconds- preferably if it contains the washed laundry.


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> A double loaf  so cute, PTB!
> 
> not seen one in ages, used to be Kalex & Suter who double Loafed for me, I miss them @LJC675


Sorry Mrs F, it's mad here, little time for surfing/ The girls are very well here they are for you, helping me out whilst working today:


----------



## BarneyBobCat

New office desk ornament


----------



## chillminx

He's so grown-up looking now!  x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

LJC675 said:


> Sorry Mrs F, it's mad here, little time for surfing/ The girls are very well here they are for you, helping me out whilst working today:
> View attachment 435131


Hello you beauties  I have missed seeing your lovely little selves, tell your Mum to pop in a bit more with pretty photos of you please xx


----------



## Cully

Beautiful Storm said:


> Is it possible to own a cat and put a bag on the floor without said cat getting in?


Quite impossible...








Sorry, old photo. And yes she was carefully supervised while hiding in it.


----------



## ebonycat

Beautiful Storm said:


> Is it possible to own a cat and put a bag on the floor without said cat getting in?
> 
> View attachment 435129


Yep it's completely impossible


----------



## ebonycat

LJC675 said:


> Sorry Mrs F, it's mad here, little time for surfing/ The girls are very well here they are for you, helping me out whilst working today:
> View attachment 435131


Hello stranger, lovely to see you & the girls.
You've been missed xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

My two don't really cuddle up together... but this is pretty close










(No the bed has not been made)


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> My two don't really cuddle up together... but this is pretty close
> 
> View attachment 435167
> 
> 
> (No the bed has not been made)


Well no, they prefer it all fluffed up. I've stripped and put fresh bedding on my bed this morning so I'll get complaints later,until it's ruffled up a bit.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

Off work ill and a nurse sleeping on her job


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Off work ill and a nurse sleeping on her job
> View attachment 435179
> 
> 
> View attachment 435180
> 
> 
> View attachment 435181
> 
> 
> View attachment 435182
> 
> 
> View attachment 435183


Don't like the ill bit though. Hope you're feeling better soon and that nurse Annie steps up to the mark.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Don't like the ill bit though. Hope you're feeling better soon and that nurse Annie steps up to the mark.


Thank you!


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ChaosCat hope you are feeling better soon and that Annie steps up her nursing duties.


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> Off work ill and a nurse sleeping on her job
> View attachment 435179
> 
> 
> View attachment 435180
> 
> 
> View attachment 435181
> 
> 
> View attachment 435182
> 
> 
> View attachment 435183


Oh no! Wishing you well very soon. x


----------



## SbanR

Hope you recover quickly @ChaosCat . Take it easy in the meantime


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> @ChaosCat hope you are feeling better soon and that Annie steps up her nursing duties.





Trixie1 said:


> Oh no! Wishing you well very soon. x





SbanR said:


> Hope you recover quickly @ChaosCat . Take it easy in the meantime


Thank you all!


----------



## Charity

Sorry you're poorly @ChaosCat, hope you feel lots better soon. Tell Nurse Annie to buck up or certain privileges will be withdrawn


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Sorry you're poorly @ChaosCat, hope you feel lots better soon. Tell Nurse Annie to buck up or certain privileges will be withdrawn


Thank you. Hope it is just a bug that will be history soon- not used to being ill, luckily.
Nurse Annie takes all the privileges she requires without asking. And I must admit that her just being there is the best comfort anyway.


----------



## Cully

Sleepy girl after helping me to strip and remake 'our' bed.


----------



## Cully

How are you and your OH today @ewelsh , are you feeling any better?


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Sleepy girl after helping me to strip and remake 'our' bed.
> View attachment 435203


Our... haha... dreamer!


----------



## ewelsh

We are managing thank you @Cully I have lost my sense of smell and taste which is rather frustrating and now we are coughing for Britain but not complaining as we know it could be much much worse.

Hope your well and safe too? X


----------



## ewelsh

Look who has been keeping me company in bed, I couldn't ask for a better nurse


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> We are managing thank you @Cully I have lost my sense of smell and taste which is rather frustrating and now we are coughing for Britain but not complaining as we know it could be much much worse.
> 
> Hope your well and safe too? X


We are fine at the moment thank you. Will be keeping you in my thoughts. ((hugs)).


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Off work ill and a nurse sleeping on her job
> View attachment 435179
> 
> 
> View attachment 435180
> 
> 
> View attachment 435181
> 
> 
> View attachment 435182
> 
> 
> View attachment 435183


Oh no!!
Wishing you feel better soon.
Nurse Annie would cheer anyone up xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Oh no!!
> Wishing you feel better soon.
> Nurse Annie would cheer anyone up xx


Thanks, feeling rather more rotten as the day passes, will probably have to ring the corona hotline tomorrow.
If I were COVID-19 positive it would be bad as I have been taking care of the emergency group of pupils with parents in relevant jobs at my school. Yesterday there- today totally weak and coughy and achy. Let's hope it's some other bug...


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks, feeling rather more rotten as the day passes, will probably have to ring the corona hotline tomorrow.
> If I were COVID-19 positive it would be bad as I have been taking care of the emergency group of pupils with parents in relevant jobs at my school. Yesterday there- today totally weak and coughy and achy. Let's hope it's some other bug...


Oh no, that's the last thing you need. Lets just hope it's true that children are less affected by the virus than adults. What a worry for you.
Will be thinking of you and hoping you feel much better soon. ((hugs))


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Oh no, that's the last thing you need. Lets just hope it's true that children are less affected by the virus than adults. What a worry for you.
> Will be thinking of you and hoping you feel much better soon. ((hugs))


Thanks a lot!


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Look who has been keeping me company in bed, I couldn't ask for a better nurse
> 
> View attachment 435205
> 
> 
> View attachment 435206


Sending healing vibes to you & Mr @ewelsh 
Libby makes a lovely nurse xx


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks, feeling rather more rotten as the day passes, will probably have to ring the corona hotline tomorrow.
> If I were COVID-19 positive it would be bad as I have been taking care of the emergency group of pupils with parents in relevant jobs at my school. Yesterday there- today totally weak and coughy and achy. Let's hope it's some other bug...


Oh no, what a worry.
I hope it's just another type of bug you've picked up & you'll feel brighter in a couple of days.
Thinking of you & wishing you better xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Get better soon @ChaosCat and @ewelsh please get help if you are struggling and don't leave it! Xxx


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> Off work ill and a nurse sleeping on her job
> View attachment 435179
> 
> 
> View attachment 435180
> 
> 
> View attachment 435181
> 
> 
> View attachment 435182
> 
> 
> View attachment 435183





ewelsh said:


> We are managing thank you @Cully I have lost my sense of smell and taste which is rather frustrating and now we are coughing for Britain but not complaining as we know it could be much much worse.
> 
> Hope your well and safe too? X


Speedy recovery to both of you, @ChaosCat and @ewelsh


----------



## GingerNinja

I really don't know why I find litter everywhere 










She's a dirty Doris!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Sending healing vibes to you & Mr @ewelsh
> Libby makes a lovely nurse xx





ebonycat said:


> Oh no, what a worry.
> I hope it's just another type of bug you've picked up & you'll feel brighter in a couple of days.
> Thinking of you & wishing you better xx





MissyfromMice said:


> Speedy recovery to both of you, @ChaosCat and @ewelsh
> 
> View attachment 435215


Thank you, your good vibes will help!


----------



## Trixie1

Topping up the healing vibes @ewelsh and @ChaosCat wishing you both a speedy recovery, get well very soon both of you. x


----------



## SbanR

Topping up the vibes @ChaosCat , @ewelsh .
Look after yourselves.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I miss you when you're at work. I hear on PeopleChat that other humans are at home...why not you?"


----------



## lullabydream

Apologises to @ChaosCat and @ewelsh too busy to say to both of you, Get well soon! We need you fit and well and back to sharing joyous posts, with your wit and humour as normal here. Not to be poorly.

All fingers and paws crossed that you both make a swift recovery, and Ewelsh's OH too


----------



## TriTri

Max was enjoying the garden today ❤


----------



## SbanR

It's been grey and overcast here, so it was spent snoozing it away


----------



## LeArthur

Someone's ready for bed before I am


----------



## ebonycat

GingerNinja said:


> I really don't know why I find litter everywhere
> 
> View attachment 435216
> 
> 
> She's a dirty Doris!!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious This has made me laugh :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I miss you when you're at work. I hear on PeopleChat that other humans are at home...why not you?"
> 
> View attachment 435228


Oh you handsome boy Oscar Woo, oh we love you so :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> Max was enjoying the garden today ❤
> 
> View attachment 435229
> View attachment 435230
> View attachment 435231


Oh Max you gorgeous black panther :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> It's been grey and overcast here, so it was spent snoozing it away
> 
> View attachment 435232


Gorgeous girl Jessie & Sweet darling Ollie xx


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> Someone's ready for bed before I am
> 
> View attachment 435235


Hello Arthur, gorgeous loaf xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Trixie1 said:


> Topping up the healing vibes @ewelsh and @ChaosCat wishing you both a speedy recovery, get well very soon both of you. x





SbanR said:


> Topping up the vibes @ChaosCat , @ewelsh .
> Look after yourselves.





lullabydream said:


> Apologises to @ChaosCat and @ewelsh too busy to say to both of you, Get well soon! We need you fit and well and back to sharing joyous posts, with your wit and humour as normal here. Not to be poorly.
> 
> All fingers and paws crossed that you both make a swift recovery, and Ewelsh's OH too


Thanks, as I don't feel worse today and the headache is even a bit better I think I have caught some other bug than corona.
So will be fit again soon.

@ewelsh A speedy recovery to you!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

lea247 said:


> Someone's ready for bed before I am
> 
> View attachment 435235


A Battenberg loaf! How handsome you are, dear Arthur xx


----------



## Joy84

We had a food delivery yesterday evening.
It made us very happy and Phoebe seemed to agree too!


----------



## Charity

STAY CALM AND SLEEP ON


----------



## ewelsh

ebonycat said:


> Sending healing vibes to you & Mr @ewelsh
> Libby makes a lovely nurse xx





GingerNinja said:


> Get better soon @ChaosCat and @ewelsh please get help if you are struggling and don't leave it! Xxx





MissyfromMice said:


> Speedy recovery to both of you, @ChaosCat and @ewelsh
> 
> View attachment 435215





Trixie1 said:


> Topping up the healing vibes @ewelsh and @ChaosCat wishing you both a speedy recovery, get well very soon both of you. x





SbanR said:


> Topping up the vibes @ChaosCat , @ewelsh .
> Look after yourselves.





lullabydream said:


> Apologises to @ChaosCat and @ewelsh too busy to say to both of you, Get well soon! We need you fit and well and back to sharing joyous posts, with your wit and humour as normal here. Not to be poorly.
> 
> All fingers and paws crossed that you both make a swift recovery, and Ewelsh's OH too





ChaosCat said:


> Thanks, as I don't feel worse today and the headache is even a bit better I think I have caught some other bug than corona.
> So will be fit again soon.
> 
> @ewelsh A speedy recovery to you!


Thank you all, we are fine, yesterday was a good day! Last night awful, yet today better again. I feel like a yo-yo with symptoms. However I had to pay £8.99 for 24 paracetamol on line how shocking is that.

@ChaosCat if you have this coronavirus we have noticed that it comes and goes, headaches were the first symptoms followed by aches and pains, so hold tight, for your sake stay at home with Annie for a few more days to be sure xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> @ChaosCat if you have this coronavirus we have noticed that it comes and goes, headaches were the first symptoms followed by aches and pains, so hold tight, for your sake stay at home with Annie for a few more days to be sure xx


Thanks for your advice- the fever and the headache did come back with a vengeance a little later and I decided to have the test for my pupils' sake. The results take two to four days to come, though, and until then I'll quarantine myself- in good company.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Thank you all, we are fine, yesterday was a good day! Last night awful, yet today better again. I feel like a yo-yo with symptoms. However I had to pay £8.99 for 24 paracetamol on line how shocking is that.
> 
> @ChaosCat if you have this coronavirus we have noticed that it comes and goes, headaches were the first symptoms followed by aches and pains, so hold tight, for your sake stay at home with Annie for a few more days to be sure xx


So glad to hear you're having good periods; May these increase in number and you're fully recovered.

And when you're recovered, I'm sure Libby would love another Finger Through The Hole game


----------



## ChaosCat

Hygiene is so important these days!


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> STAY CALM AND SLEEP ON
> 
> View attachment 435242


Oh Toppy! Those toe beans and that chin are just asking for a tickle!


----------



## Joy84

Mum said Phoebe couldn't keep all three boxes as they are taking up too much space ...
Me:


----------



## SbanR

Joy84 said:


> Mum said Phoebe couldn't keep all three boxes as they are taking up too much space ...
> Me:
> View attachment 435265


That's a good idea Joy. Will do that when the old style boxes give up the ghost.
The new boxes are a nuisance as they're the wrong size for the locations I have


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I miss you when you're at work. I hear on PeopleChat that other humans are at home...why not you?"
> 
> View attachment 435228


Oh Oscar, you are such a handsome boy.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Max was enjoying the garden today ❤
> 
> View attachment 435229
> View attachment 435230
> View attachment 435231


He reminds me so much of Sooty. Gorgeous.


----------



## Cully

@ChaosCat and @ewelsh , keep warm and get well soon, if not sooner.


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's very helpful Barney


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor @ewelsh and hubby and poor @ChaosCat 

Hope you are all on the mend soon. It's such an awful situation.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is definitely the stricter kind of nurse. :Nailbiting


----------



## Cully

I know she's a fierce piratess but she also has the sweetest face @ChaosCat .


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I know she's a fierce piratess but she also has the sweetest face @ChaosCat .


I wouldn't deny that! Sweetest face to me for sure.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Jaf

Lottie has been missing for a couple of days, she came home tonight! Didn't want food, she wanted cuddles. Slightly dangerous cuddling a Lottie cat as she's still a bit feral. She is purring like mad and making all these little trills and purr-ups. Telling me all about her adventures.


----------



## ChaosCat

Jaf said:


> Lottie has been missing for a couple of days, she came home tonight! Didn't want food, she wanted cuddles. Slightly dangerous cuddling a Lottie cat as she's still a bit feral. She is purring like mad and making all these little trills and purr-ups. Telling me all about her adventures.
> 
> View attachment 435341


She certainly doesn't look feral there! Just happy to be home and loved.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Lottie has been missing for a couple of days, she came home tonight! Didn't want food, she wanted cuddles. Slightly dangerous cuddling a Lottie cat as she's still a bit feral. She is purring like mad and making all these little trills and purr-ups. Telling me all about her adventures.
> 
> View attachment 435341


Oh bless her. Don't you just wish you could understand what they're telling you?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> STAY CALM AND SLEEP ON
> 
> View attachment 435242


I have this irresistible urge to blow raspberries on that tummy


----------



## Charity

'Have you come bearing treats?'


----------



## Willow_Warren

Yes I'm going to get up and dressed in a minute... but seriously what a cute view!



















Hannah x


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR




----------



## ChaosCat

A rare Annie loaf for your birthday @Mrs Funkin


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> 'Have you come bearing treats?'
> 
> View attachment 435356


Who could say no to you sweet Bunty xx


----------



## ebonycat

Willow_Warren said:


> Yes I'm going to get up and dressed in a minute... but seriously what a cute view!
> 
> View attachment 435369
> 
> 
> View attachment 435370
> 
> 
> Hannah x


Aaawwwwww


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> View attachment 435379
> View attachment 435380


Oh Ollie you do make me smile with your love of climbing xx


----------



## Jesthar

When you want to come in, but your sunbathing sister from another litter is in the way








Fine! I didn't really want to come in anyway, honest...


----------



## Cully

@ChaosCat , lovely pic of Annie. Hope you're feeling a bit better today.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> @ChaosCat , lovely pic of Annie. Hope you're feeling a bit better today.


A lot better-thanks!


----------



## Jaf

A Woody loaf. Perhaps a bit crunchy! Actually more like slobbery, she loves to sneakily lick me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww thanks Annie  @ChaosCat beautiful loaf xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Watching a cat wash is so meditative!


----------



## ChaosCat

And some more of Annie- her muscles never stop to amaze me. 
When she sits like that they show very clearly and in combination with the look she can give to an intruder I really don't wonder that our garden is free of other cats though there are many many around here.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> And some more of Annie- her muscles never stop to amaze me.
> When she sits like that they show very clearly and in combination with the look she can give to an intruder I really don't wonder that our garden is free of other cats though there are many many around here.
> 
> View attachment 435495
> 
> 
> View attachment 435494
> 
> 
> View attachment 435496


True, but what did *you *do to merit that look?
How are you today CC?


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> True, but what did *you *do to merit that look?
> How are you today CC?


:Nailbiting
I was good, really!

I'm definitely on the way up: temperature mostly normal, headache almost gone, cough not worse than with an ordinary cold- this feeling of exhaustion is really the worst of it all and that's bearable.

Still waiting for the test results, but very glad that I was able to have the test done as I have brought my mother some shopping last Saturday and want to know what's up, besides having maybe spread potential viruses at school among the emergency group.


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ChaosCat in hit like because sounds like you are improving and it must be good to know that you've been tested so that you know either way!


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> @ChaosCat in hit like because sounds like you are improving and it must be good to know that you've been tested so that you know either way!


Thank you! Yes, it is always better to know for sure and yes, I am definitely improving and have no cause to whine at all. I'm so much better off than many others and wouldn't ever complain.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 435505


Good Morning Missy, good girl wasing your hands, hope your both keeping well in Mice.


----------



## Willow_Warren

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 435505


beautiful photo


----------



## Charity

They always like to sit by the window when its open, they can see the birds up close then, there's nothing else to see


----------



## Cully

@ChaosCat , I agree, the photos of Annie show off her muscles. Not sure I would like to cross her if I was a cat.
So pleased you are a bit better and you've had the test. I wish they would do more over here with testing. Hope your results don't take too long as it's always nerve wracking awaiting results for anything.
.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Trixie1 said:


> Good Morning Missy, good girl wasing your hands, hope your both keeping well in Mice.


She washes her four little hands several times a day. 
We manage to keep up the spirits in Mice. I sent Love, Hope and Patience to you, @Trixie, and to all the other PF member here.



Willow_Warren said:


> beautiful photo


Thank you, @Willow_Warren ! Taking pictures of my sweet Missy helps me to keep up the spirits.


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> She washes her four little hands several times a day.
> We manage to keep up the spirits in Mice. I sent Love, Hope and Patience to you, @Trixie, and to all the other PF member here.
> 
> Thank you, @Willow_Warren ! Taking pictures of my sweet Missy helps me to keep up the spirits.


Thank you stay strong and well over there. Lots of love xx


----------



## Britt




----------



## Shrike

A rare visitor to Brooke's garden, who I finally got a picture of today! Magnificent mini-panther! Brooke was out on a wide patrol so luckily there was no encounter between them.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie and I are happy to inform you that whatever bug I have us not covid 19- very relieved for my mum's and pupils' sake!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie and I are happy to inform you that whatever bug I have us not covid 19- very relieved for my mum's and pupils' sake!
> 
> View attachment 435535


Excellent news for those you've been in contact with.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Annie and I are happy to inform you that whatever bug I have us not covid 19- very relieved for my mum's and pupils' sake!
> 
> View attachment 435535


Wonderful news. Bet you're relieved CC


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur enjoyed his brush



















Is it weird I think he looks naked when he's outside without his harness on??


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Annie and I are happy to inform you that whatever bug I have us not covid 19- very relieved for my mum's and pupils' sake!
> 
> View attachment 435535


Wonderful news & so glad you're feeling a bit better. Sending healing vibes xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> Annie and I are happy to inform you that whatever bug I have us not covid 19- very relieved for my mum's and pupils' sake!
> 
> View attachment 435535


Great news, @ChaosCat !!!


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Annie and I are happy to inform you that whatever bug I have us not covid 19- very relieved for my mum's and pupils' sake!
> 
> View attachment 435535


That's really good news, glad you're improving


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> Annie and I are happy to inform you that whatever bug I have us not covid 19- very relieved for my mum's and pupils' sake!
> 
> View attachment 435535


That's Brilliant news! What a relief. x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I wish I didn't worry you so much...perhaps it's my liver that's making me not want to eat so much...or the sunshine?"










Oscar had a nice little doze on his blankie @Psygon 










He went a bit loopy rolling around on the tarp! Funny boy.

I have no idea if his liver would start to cause problems again so soon after stopping the Urso medication, or if I'm just being overly twitchy. I don't think the vet will know either, as there's not much literature and research on LC.

I dunno...oh Oscar Woo! Such a worrying little furry boy.


----------



## ChaosCat

Liked for the gorgeous photos, not your worries.
Annie eats more on some days than on others, too. Especial in this lovely warm weather she eats noticeably less. Needing less energy for keeping the body temperature, maybe?
I hope Oscar stops your worries with a hearty supper!


----------



## Jaf

Lottie is on my lap again. She's getting better with her claws. She purrs non-stop even in her sleep. Lori says it's bedtime!!


----------



## Jesthar

Jaf said:


> View attachment 435591
> 
> 
> Lottie is on my lap again. She's getting better with her claws. She purrs non-stop even in her sleep. Lori says it's bedtime!!


Oooh, Lori is a stunner! What amazing markings!


----------



## ChaosCat

Getting lots of living mice brought in, but I much prefer this one.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oops! Forgot to press "post reply" last night. Thank you @ChaosCat  I will weigh him at some point next week, that will be the real test. If his weight is stable, then fine, I shall try to turn down the worry level.

I'm glad to read you are feeling better and tested negative for C-19 too. Phew!

Good girl Annie with a woolly mouse for a change


----------



## ewelsh

Great news @ChaosCat must have been Annie's nursing! X


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy likes fresh bed sheets


----------



## LeArthur

Please send help!


----------



## Lib

From about an he ago! I turned around for 2mins making breakfast and Finn was hunting for the open tin of tuna!


----------



## Cully

lea247 said:


> Please send help!
> 
> View attachment 435610


At first I didn't know why your'e pleading for help. Then I saw your hair and understood.


----------



## ChaosCat

lea247 said:


> Please send help!
> 
> View attachment 435610


Can you breathe again?


----------



## SbanR

lea247 said:


> Please send help!
> 
> View attachment 435610


Too late. You've been smothered by now


----------



## LeArthur

I'm Arthur free! 

He was sat on my shoulder and my left cheek was on his right shoulder blade


----------



## Beautiful Storm

A new toy arrived in the post with the cats food order, but they politely declined to try it out. "We know where we are with a cardboard box, Mom" they said 


















... but then they discovered how much fun it is 










Happy kitties


----------



## Charity

Sun day Siesta


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Psygon

The girls enjoying the sunshine out in the catio today.

Waffles









Darcy









Jammy


----------



## Jaf

Choccy had another steroid injection on Friday, he's feeling much better tonight. Eating better and having a cuddle with his sister Lori. You can see a bit of his baldy tum, poor boy.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Beautiful Storm

Every time I walk downstairs Mika runs over and throws himself across the step in front of me. Do you think he has murderous intentions? I think he is trying to trip me up


----------



## Psygon




----------



## Charity

Bunty decided to go for her exercise this morning next door but she wasn't out too long


----------



## ewelsh

Saving boxes to post items to my mum










I won't be posting this though


----------



## MissyfromMice

Catching a sunbeam


----------



## Beautiful Storm

How can this be comfortable??


----------



## Charity

Enjoying the sunshine and fresh air










Oh dear! That's ruined Toppy's photo shoot










Oh, alright then


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty decided to go for her exercise this morning next door but she wasn't out too long
> 
> View attachment 435738
> 
> 
> View attachment 435739
> 
> 
> View attachment 435740


That's right Bunty. Get your exercise but don't go too far from home


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I won't be posting this though


I should think not:Jawdrop
How are you both now Emma?


----------



## Cully

Misty getting used to our new 'window'.








Hope it's not like this for too long, sigh!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> I should think not:Jawdrop
> How are you both now Emma?


We are fine thank you @Cully still in the evenings it seems to hit us, so can't complain


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> We are fine thank you @Cully still in the evenings it seems to hit us, so can't complain


Glad you're managing ok. Just keep doing what you're doing


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur's still trying to make friends with a fellow feline neighbour... Who is in the photo before you ask  I don't think the feeling is mutual because the neighbour never comes close when Arthur's out, but I did see him (I'm assuming) in our yard once eyeing up the catmint!


----------



## LostSoul

My little Miss Cookie just being beautiful and taking over my bed.


----------



## Cully

LostSoul said:


> Cookie just being beautiful and taking over my bed.
> View attachment 435797


Such a sweet little face.


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> The girls enjoying the sunshine out in the catio today.
> 
> Waffles
> View attachment 435717
> 
> 
> Darcy
> View attachment 435718
> 
> 
> Jammy
> View attachment 435719


Gorgeous girls :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xx


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Saving boxes to post items to my mum
> 
> View attachment 435747
> 
> 
> I won't be posting this though
> View attachment 435748


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Oh Libby :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Alfie having a nap earlier


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Alfie having a nap earlier
> View attachment 435799


You forgot to add:
Don't try this at home!


----------



## LeArthur

I know it's not a photo but...... Arthur can sit on command!!






Kalex and Suter had better watch out, there's another clever kitty in town :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

lea247 said:


> I know it's not a photo but...... Arthur can sit on command!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalex and Suter had better watch out, there's another clever kitty in town :Hilarious


Annie here, while my slave is having a shower:
Well done Arthur! You have actually trained your human to give you treats when you sit down! Amazing! Didn't even know humans were clever enough for these tricks.
Maybe I should spend less time out on business and try training my human, too. But what if she is dimmer than yours and I waste my time?


----------



## Tawny75

Nope, not getting up, going to lay here and play with my tail...


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity

Up at 6 o'clock, asleep again by 8


----------



## ChaosCat

What is it now? I've got a job to do!


----------



## ewelsh

lea247 said:


> I know it's not a photo but...... Arthur can sit on command!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalex and Suter had better watch out, there's another clever kitty in town :Hilarious


oh clever boy Arthur 
I love how excited you were @lea247


----------



## ewelsh

Someone got upstairs last night and woke us at 6.00 chasing our feet.


----------



## Shrike

Soz for poor pictures - sun was right in my eyes!








Peppa on the prowl - and getting yowled at by Brooke!








He's a handsome lad, about 18 months old now.








He does know me - I sometimes feed him when his Slaves are away.








He did the sloooow skulk away from Brooke - "Yeah, yeah, I'm leaving - but only because I want to!"








The look of outrage!








"I'll see him off my property!"


----------



## immum

Milo's keeping me company in my home office


----------



## ewelsh

Not handsome enough or mature enough for you hey Brooke? Maybe next time he will bring some cat treats


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> oh clever boy Arthur
> I love how excited you were @lea247


I still am


----------



## Shrike

"Its hard work keeping ruffians out of my garden!"








"C'mon Slave, rub my belly!"








"Just my way of relaxing he he!"








"Stop squirming Slave! How can I bite you if you keep moving!"


----------



## Milo’s mum

My kingdom, my jungle....city style.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy's expression when I told her I was going to the office today.


----------



## SbanR

Getting at the goodies


----------



## Willow_Warren

A parcel full of crafty goodies arrived for me on Saturday, but I waiting until today to open... someone didn't waste any time in getting into the box!


















The box is a bit small and he can only sit down if he does so diagonally...





(If it works... would turn the sound off as telly on in background)

H x


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> A parcel full of crafty goodies arrived for me on Saturday, but I waiting until today to open... someone didn't waste any time in getting into the box!
> 
> View attachment 435905
> 
> 
> View attachment 435906
> 
> The box is a bit small and he can only sit down if he does so diagonally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If it works... would turn the sound off as telly on in background)
> 
> H x


Haha, Big Bum Andre 
The clip does work, I was trying to make out what you had on but alas, it was too short ( and my telly was on)


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

It's lovely in the garden today


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> It's lovely in the garden today
> 
> View attachment 435932
> 
> 
> View attachment 435933
> 
> 
> View attachment 435934
> 
> 
> View attachment 435935


Thanks for my daily smile


----------



## Shrike

I was having a quick, socially seperate, chat with the neighbours when I heard Brooke yelling at me, but where from?








"Slave! Slave! Slave!"








"Slave - get inside!!








"Can you hear me now? Get inside before you catch the lurgy!"








"Hmmm - how do I get down from here?"


----------



## Cully

Shrike said:


> I was having a quick, socially seperate, chat with the neighbours when I heard Brooke yelling at me, but where from?
> View attachment 435937
> 
> "Slave! Slave! Slave!"
> View attachment 435938
> 
> "Slave - get inside!!
> View attachment 435939
> 
> "Can you hear me now? Get inside before you catch the lurgy!"
> View attachment 435940
> 
> "Hmmm - how do I get down from here?"


i suggest you retrace your steps would be the safest and quickest way


----------



## LeArthur

Shrike said:


> I was having a quick, socially seperate, chat with the neighbours when I heard Brooke yelling at me, but where from?
> View attachment 435937
> 
> "Slave! Slave! Slave!"
> View attachment 435938
> 
> "Slave - get inside!!
> View attachment 435939
> 
> "Can you hear me now? Get inside before you catch the lurgy!"
> View attachment 435940
> 
> "Hmmm - how do I get down from here?"


Brooke!!! 

I think you'll find you're the one that needs to go inside young lady - this instant please!!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> It's lovely in the garden today
> 
> View attachment 435932
> 
> 
> View attachment 435933
> 
> 
> View attachment 435934
> 
> 
> View attachment 435935


Yes it is...


----------



## LostSoul

my beautiful old girl Pea


----------



## Charity

Shrike said:


> I was having a quick, socially seperate, chat with the neighbours when I heard Brooke yelling at me, but where from?
> View attachment 435937
> 
> "Slave! Slave! Slave!"
> View attachment 435938
> 
> "Slave - get inside!!
> View attachment 435939
> 
> "Can you hear me now? Get inside before you catch the lurgy!"
> View attachment 435940
> 
> "Hmmm - how do I get down from here?"


Please tell us she got inside alright :Jawdrop


----------



## Beautiful Storm

His sister is off taking one of her many naps, but this little boy is full of energy. Here he is asking me to play with him









of course I said yes


----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre is still loving the box... although it's a little on the snug side...




























H x


----------



## Shrike

Charity said:


> Please tell us she got inside alright :Jawdrop


Oh yes, she's quite capable of turning around on the window sill 
Even if she fell it would only be to the bay window roof and she could jump down from there too - though I'd rather she didn't! I'll try to not leave the window open so far in future.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Bunty what a lovely photo


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> I was having a quick, socially seperate, chat with the neighbours when I heard Brooke yelling at me, but where from?
> View attachment 435937
> 
> "Slave! Slave! Slave!"
> View attachment 435938
> 
> "Slave - get inside!!
> View attachment 435939
> 
> "Can you hear me now? Get inside before you catch the lurgy!"
> View attachment 435940
> 
> "Hmmm - how do I get down from here?"


 Oh Brooke, now don't do that again!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! You are home, you're home! I've missed you..."










See how much his neck hair has grown back, I'm so pleased


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! You are home, you're home! I've missed you..."
> 
> View attachment 436016
> 
> 
> See how much his neck hair has grown back, I'm so pleased


So handsome!


----------



## Jesthar

My favourite view in the whole world - complete with tractor-like purr


----------



## ewelsh

Flat out


----------



## Charity

Summer's day here today


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Summer's day here today
> 
> View attachment 436078


What a perfectly lovely photo of two perfectly lovely cats on a perfectly lovely day!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Summer's day here today
> 
> View attachment 436078


Sentry duty?


----------



## Beautiful Storm

The way to a cats heart


----------



## MissyfromMice

Two happy kitties

Missy










and visitor Alpha


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I've had such a busy day, talking to the cat next door, following you around all morning, making you open new pouches of food that I then refuse to eat, I didn't even have my daytime sleep until 11am!...I need a lie down now on my duvet from Auntie @QOTN courtesy of Auntie @ChaosCat...such a busy day for a prince..."


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Obviously hanging half out of a bed that's at the top of a 6 foot tree is a comfy position to sleep in!


----------



## ewelsh

Beautiful Storm said:


> Obviously hanging half out of a bed that's at the top of a 6 foot tree is a comfy position to sleep in!
> 
> View attachment 436096


 I'm holding my breath!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

Why do I get the feeling she's placed a nice tasty gift in amongst the fruit. Just to keep your strength up.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Why do I get the feeling she's placed a nice tasty gift in amongst the fruit. Just to keep your strength up.


Maybe you know her too well? ...but actually she didn't.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Zoomies


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! You are home, you're home! I've missed you..."
> 
> View attachment 436016
> 
> 
> See how much his neck hair has grown back, I'm so pleased


Looking stunning


----------



## Psygon

Wild thing, you make my heart sing


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Wild thing, you make my heart sing
> View attachment 436172


I wouldn't dare taking the attachment away!


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> I wouldn't dare taking the attachment away!


The tabby tonks are trained to drop the toy of you say gimme and put your hand out .. the colour points look at me with a face that says no chance when I've tried to train them to do the same :-D


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> The tabby tonks are trained to drop the toy of you say gimme and put your hand out .. the colour points look at me with a face that says no chance when I've tried to train them to do the same :-D
> View attachment 436173


I'm sorry, but that face is *not* simply saying 'No chance'!!


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 436186
> 
> 
> View attachment 436188


 to you too Toppy!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> View attachment 436186
> 
> 
> View attachment 436188


Bunty's having a word again! Toppy! How rude! x


----------



## Psygon




----------



## Joy84

Beautiful Storm said:


> Obviously hanging half out of a bed that's at the top of a 6 foot tree is a comfy position to sleep in!
> 
> View attachment 436096
> 
> 
> View attachment 436181


Phoebe is a bit more careful :Hilarious
Think we have the same tree, Zooplus' Catherine?








Ours is over 7 years old and needed reinforcements :Hilarious


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Joy84 said:


> Phoebe is a bit more careful :Hilarious
> Think we have the same tree, Zooplus' Catherine?
> View attachment 436198
> 
> Ours is over 7 years old and needed reinforcements :Hilarious


We do have the same tree! You're good @Joy84!!

My two like to sleep with their front legs poking straight out too


----------



## Jaf

Choccy is still gaining weight, yay. He had a bit of my chicken last night, I had to lick the gravy off first! (Too salty for cats) Jackie is keeping us company. You can just see Mari next to the fire. In the second pic is Ollie and Sausage.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> View attachment 436186
> 
> 
> View attachment 436188


Are you meowing at the birds Bunty??


----------



## MilleD

Flip top head....


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Are you meowing at the birds Bunty??


No, she always does that to tell anyone who's listening that she's off out...up....and away


----------



## ewelsh

Gonna be another lovely day again Mummy


----------



## MissyfromMice

Keep smiling


----------



## Charity

There I was looking out of the window when suddenly...….what? Would anyone like to imagine what Toppy has seen?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Toppy! You are just wonderful


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> There I was looking out of the window when suddenly...….what? Would anyone like to imagine what Toppy has seen?
> 
> View attachment 436300
> 
> View attachment 436301


Could it possibly be one of those humans out and about!?


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> There I was looking out of the window when suddenly...….what? Would anyone like to imagine what Toppy has seen?
> 
> View attachment 436300
> 
> View attachment 436301


----------



## Cully

What was it Toppy? Did you see a naughty squirrel chasing Purdey round the garden. That would surely make any cat laugh


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 436303


Very clever @ChaosCat :Nailbiting


----------



## Beautiful Storm

I would rather you didn't use my fish tank as a vantage point to stalk your sister from Mika :Facepalm


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

I put a blanket in his window bowl bed, he much prefers now


----------



## Emmasian

That's adorable, I love the yawning shot. As I'm now working out of my front room downstairs, and the cats want to be with me, I tentatively brought some of their much rejected beds in as something soft to lie on. Rafa definitely approves even though he overflows a bit!


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

And to be fair... he's my other handsome boy! Asleep on a cat tree bed he hasn't used in months, that creaked under his weight when he got on!!! But he's been asleep on it for nearly 3.5 hours now, so it's holding up ok!


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Emmasian said:


> That's adorable, I love the yawning shot. As I'm now working out of my front room downstairs, and the cats want to be with me, I tentatively brought some of their much rejected beds in as something soft to lie on. Rafa definitely approves even though he overflows a bit!


Bless him, he overflows a lot :Hilarious it's all that fluff!!!


----------



## Emmasian

Rafa also approves of my porch which he helped me turn into a decontamination zone as can be clearly seen below...









Freya meanwhile has her own snuggle bed in my new "office":


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> There I was looking out of the window when suddenly...….what? Would anyone like to imagine what Toppy has seen?
> 
> View attachment 436300
> 
> View attachment 436301


Toppy saw Purdey walking mum then ducking behind a car to avoid a neighbour


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Toppy saw Purdey walking mum then ducking behind a car to avoid a neighbour


Stop giving away my embarrassing secrets :Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## SbanR

Tetley&Kenco said:


> And to be fair... he's my other handsome boy! Asleep on a cat tree bed he hasn't used in months, that creaked under his weight when he got on!!! But he's been asleep on it for nearly 3.5 hours now, so it's holding up ok!
> 
> View attachment 436338
> 
> View attachment 436337
> 
> View attachment 436336


The third shot is beautiful


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Stop giving away my embarrassing secrets :Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased


Lol! Oh dear!! Really! oh well! At least you provided some entertainment for Toppy when There's not much else to see!!


----------



## Cully

Can anyone help me find Moo?


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Can anyone help me find Moo?
> View attachment 436351


under the blanket


----------



## Joy84

Little game ...
How many cats in the photo?


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> under the blanket


Ok, so what was I watching on TV?


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> Little game ...
> How many cats in the photo?
> View attachment 436358


Is there one in the clouds- cat shape I mean?


----------



## ChaosCat

Joy84 said:


> Little game ...
> How many cats in the photo?
> View attachment 436358


I can spot only one


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie helped me with putting away the washing- sorry, photo overload


----------



## Joy84

Cully said:


> Is there one in the clouds- cat shape I mean?


Erm ... Maybe but for this exercise we're only after real cats :Hilarious


ChaosCat said:


> I can spot only one


Nope


----------



## Beautiful Storm

I love this photo of Mika. He was play fighting with his sister, she ran off and he was about to set chase. He has a crazy look in his eyes :Joyful


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Britt




----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Ok, so what was I watching on TV?


Absolutely no idea!  What is it?


----------



## ewelsh

Joy84 said:


> Little game ...
> How many cats in the photo?
> View attachment 436358


How many are there? I can't see any!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Absolutely no idea!  What is it?


Chitty Chitty Bang Bang of course, although 'watching' is stretching it a bit:Happy


----------



## ewelsh

@Cully thank you, now I can't stop sing Chitty Chitty Bang Bang :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Cully thank you, now I can't stop sing Chitty Chitty Bang Bang :Hilarious


Good, it's a happy song:Happy


----------



## Joy84

ewelsh said:


> How many are there? I can't see any!


2 :Hilarious
@ChaosCat , @Cully


----------



## Cully

@Joy84 , I was almost sure there was a cat on the ground, but tbh I thought it was black and white. Must have mistook that white square to the right as a cat. No way did I see the one on top of the fence though.


----------



## ChaosCat

Joy84 said:


> 2 :Hilarious
> @ChaosCat , @Cully
> View attachment 436422


I only saw the one on the ground.


----------



## Charity

I only saw the one below as well


----------



## Joy84

Cully said:


> @Joy84 , I was almost sure there was a cat on the ground, but tbh I thought it was black and white. Must have mistook that white square to the right as a cat. No way did I see the one on top of the fence though.


We see them pretty much daily when out for our walk, they're usually both on the ground and we started calling the tabby one chameleon as he/she blends in with the fence so well it's never easy to spot him/her.
Looks like the white and tabby took up the chameleon challenge yesterday and decided to get on the white tarp-marquee thingy (he/she is not actually on the fence, that's an illusion :Hilarious) to camouflage!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper and Ollie taking this fear of the Covid virus and lock-down very seriously!


----------



## Shrike

"Alfresco sitting out! A nice side effect of Lockdown for me!"








"I'll keep your seat warm, Slave - fetch me treats!"


----------



## ChaosCat

Good morning!










Had a long night










High time for a nap, I think


----------



## Willow_Warren

He's been running around like a like a boy possessed for the last 3 hours... now it's time to snooze!










(I didn't even chop off his ears this time)!

just adding a close up (makes you want to kiss the screen)


----------



## Charity

We love this sunny spot first thing in the morning


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Enya, presenting me with the spoils after a successful hunt.


----------



## ChaosCat

Beautiful Storm said:


> Enya, presenting me with the spoils after a successful hunt.
> View attachment 436489


She's hunting leopards?!


----------



## Beautiful Storm

ChaosCat said:


> She's hunting leopards?!


Yep! No animal is safe in our house


----------



## Shrike

"For Cat's sake Slave! Go and do your hour's exercise and leave me to my important morning nap;!"


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> View attachment 436493
> 
> "For Cat's sake Slave! Go and do your hour's exercise and leave me to my important morning nap;!"


I do love a bossy female :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

"We're just off out, can we get you any shopping?"


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> "We're just off out, can we get you any shopping?"
> 
> View attachment 436495


And if they could, what would you ask for?


----------



## xblackmagicx

jasperthecat said:


> Jasper and Ollie taking this fear of the Covid virus and lock-down very seriously!


Very socially consious felines you have there


----------



## Animalfan

Beautiful Storm said:


> Enya, presenting me with the spoils after a successful hunt.
> View attachment 436489


Lucky you! I get presented with the odd wild and untamed sock hunted from the wild savannah of the bathroom laundry basket!


----------



## LeArthur

Shrike said:


> For Cat's sake


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice

Contemplating Missy


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Animalfan said:


> Lucky you! I get presented with the odd wild and untamed sock hunted from the wild savannah of the bathroom laundry basket!


I will count myself highly fortunate, although don't underestimate the humble untamed sock, if paired with the right foot in life they can be considered quite the delicacy :Joyful:Joyful


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> And if they could, what would you ask for?


Well, as they'd probably only be going to Pets at Home or Pets Corner, I'm not really sure there would be a lot I would want there. If they could sneak into Sainsburys though, some chocolates would be good, a newspaper (haven't had one of those for weeks) and a bunch of flowers/plant as I can't get to the garden centre. Oh, and something nice from the Tu section.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Well, as they'd probably only be going to Pets at Home or Pets Corner, I'm not really sure there would be a lot I would want there. If they could sneak into Sainsburys though, some chocolates would be good, a newspaper (haven't had one of those for weeks) and a bunch of flowers/plant as I can't get to the garden centre. Oh, and something nice from the Tu section.


Nice dream though isn't it? Misty brought in a leaf for me this morning. I was grateful, bless her:Happy


----------



## jasperthecat

We have two feeding stations to avoid competition for food. I know in these days of uncertainty there may be times when food is in short supply but Jasper and Ollie are taking this lock down business very seriously and have even taken to the occasional sharing of the same food bowl.
One minute they can be tearing lumps of fur out of each other with Jasper beating Ollie up and then the next they can be playfully chasing each other around the house and now even sharing the same food bowl. Jasper has even started to eat chicken which normally he wouldn't... my two are a very odd couple to say the least.


----------



## Psygon

When you're cuddled up with the girls and you can't hide that smug feeling.


----------



## Jaf

Lori, Choccy and Geri are not going out in this weather.


----------



## Psygon

Psygon said:


> When you're cuddled up with the girls and you can't hide that smug feeling.
> 
> View attachment 436564


 I just had to improve the smug feeling for CK.


----------



## Mrs Brown

I love him and he knows it.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Beautiful Storm

Not the comfiest place to sleep Mika but whatever works for you...


----------



## Charity

Looks like she's run out of dishes again?


----------



## Jaf

I have an extra black cat in my bed! Mari! And Choccy, Lori and Geri. Jackie's in her bed too so I have 5 sleepy cats.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Deciding I need to keep busy I started repainting the rabbit run (could do with some repairs but I can't get the wood for that).

No sooner had I taken the roof off had someone made themselves comfortable...



















(She's loving the weather)

H x


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Jenny1966

Not sure what's in the book case ......


----------



## Mrs Brown

Jenny1966 said:


> Not sure what's in the book case ......
> 
> View attachment 436659


A _cat_alogue maybe?

.... sorry that was awful......


----------



## LeArthur

I left the bedroom and Arthur in there batting a pencil sharpener and rubber I had on a tray on the bed (I've taken to doing dot to dots before bed!). I walked in to the bathroom still hearing him batting the sharpener on the bed. I walked out of the bathroom and giggled....


----------



## ChaosCat

Jenny1966 said:


> Not sure what's in the book case ......
> 
> View attachment 436659


In this household it would be a mouse in all probability- brought inside and let escape.


----------



## ewelsh

lea247 said:


> I left the bedroom and Arthur in there batting a pencil sharpener and rubber I had on a tray on the bed (I've taken to doing dot to dots before bed!). I walked in to the bathroom still hearing him batting the sharpener on the bed. I walked out of the bathroom and giggled....
> 
> View attachment 436685
> 
> 
> View attachment 436686


Oh Arthur you are so funny  Does he never get stressed @lea247


----------



## SbanR

lea247 said:


> I left the bedroom and Arthur in there batting a pencil sharpener and rubber I had on a tray on the bed (I've taken to doing dot to dots before bed!). I walked in to the bathroom still hearing him batting the sharpener on the bed. I walked out of the bathroom and giggled....
> 
> View attachment 436685
> 
> 
> View attachment 436686


It's exhausting work subduing a recalcitrant pencil sharpener


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Oh Arthur you are so funny  Does he never get stressed @lea247


Only when my mum shows him the string game on her tablet, he bites her case :Facepalm:Hilarious

Show him actual string and he couldn't care less!


----------



## Cully

In the communal garden but outside MY flat and trying to ignore the boarded up window.








Misty's on her way back from seeing her spider friends in the Yucca. Hope she hasn't brought any with her!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

Just when Bunty's fur grows back, she nibbles it all off again :Arghh


----------



## Cully

Oh Bunty, more worry for your mum.
I'm sure you've mentioned her doing this before @Charity , but I can't remember why she does it. Sorry. Stress?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Oh Bunty, more worry for your mum.
> I'm sure you've mentioned her doing this before @Charity , but I can't remember why she does it. Sorry. Stress?


Well, I think it started as stress related, she's been doing it for about 4-5 years now, but she's not half as nervous as she used to be and I think its just become a habit sadly.


----------



## ewelsh

4 weeks ago I decided to try Rock Rose seeds again, I seem to fail miserably with Rock Rose for some reason so I was determined to give it another go this year with extra love and attention.

In went my little seeds nice and snug in my little propagator in the boot room where I could nurture them several times a day, check water levels, move them around the work top to catch the right sun-light etc. I was so excited when 3 little seedlings began to grow. Please note only 3 out of a possible 24!
They were about 2 inches high and looking pretty strong. This afternoon I checked on them, removed the lid so they could have a little more sun. 
Late lunch then amazon arrived with my organic peat seedling pots, yipppeeeee I thought as I skipped into the boot room to transfer my 3 little darlings now called Bill Ben and Brian.

BUT NO seedlings were to be seen! Someone had eaten them!




























:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Well, I think it started as stress related, she's been doing it for about 4-5 years now, but she's not half as nervous as she used to be and I think its just become a habit sadly.


I'm not going to suggest anything even if I could think of something. Would be teaching my Granny to suck eggs., or clutching at straws. 
Lets hope she finds something more interesting to occupy herself. Soon!


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Just when Bunty's fur grows back, she nibbles it all off again :Arghh
> 
> View attachment 436749


Oh no Bunty, why? Your not stressed no where near as much as you have been in the past, no visitors, no parcels! What's wrong sweetie?

I think it could be habit now @Charity


----------



## ewelsh

Sorry cross post @Charity


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh . I will not laugh. I will not laugh. I will not laugh.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> 4 weeks ago I decided to try Rock Rose seeds again, I seem to fail miserably with Rock Rose for some reason so I was determined to give it another go this year with extra love and attention.
> 
> In went my little seeds nice and snug in my little propagator in the boot room where I could nurture them several times a day, check water levels, move them around the work top to catch the right sun-light etc. I was so excited when 3 little seedlings began to grow. Please note only 3 out of a possible 24!
> They were about 2 inches high and looking pretty strong. This afternoon I checked on them, removed the lid so they could have a little more sun.
> Late lunch then amazon arrived with my organic peat seedling pots, yipppeeeee I thought as I skipped into the boot room to transfer my 3 little darlings now called Bill Ben and Brian.
> 
> BUT NO seedlings were to be seen! Someone had eaten them!
> 
> View attachment 436750
> 
> 
> View attachment 436751
> 
> 
> View attachment 436752
> 
> 
> :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


i don't believe a word of it. You're not going to stand for that are you Libby, wasn't it one of the dogs who ran away when you discovered them?

Why did they have male names, your house is full of girls except OH of.course.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> i don't believe a word of it. You're not going to stand for that are you Libby, wasn't it one of the dogs who ran away when you discovered them?
> 
> Why did they have male names, your house is full of girls except OH of.course.


Oh @Charity your meant to be on my side as your my friend! 
In answer to your question, the dogs can't get on the work top! Lottie has been out all day and Libby has a green plant fetish  I named them male names to balance things out


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> I left the bedroom and Arthur in there batting a pencil sharpener and rubber I had on a tray on the bed (I've taken to doing dot to dots before bed!). I walked in to the bathroom still hearing him batting the sharpener on the bed. I walked out of the bathroom and giggled....
> 
> View attachment 436685
> 
> 
> View attachment 436686


:Hilarious:Hilarious Oh Arthur you're too adorable xx


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> 4 weeks ago I decided to try Rock Rose seeds again, I seem to fail miserably with Rock Rose for some reason so I was determined to give it another go this year with extra love and attention.
> 
> In went my little seeds nice and snug in my little propagator in the boot room where I could nurture them several times a day, check water levels, move them around the work top to catch the right sun-light etc. I was so excited when 3 little seedlings began to grow. Please note only 3 out of a possible 24!
> They were about 2 inches high and looking pretty strong. This afternoon I checked on them, removed the lid so they could have a little more sun.
> Late lunch then amazon arrived with my organic peat seedling pots, yipppeeeee I thought as I skipped into the boot room to transfer my 3 little darlings now called Bill Ben and Brian.
> 
> BUT NO seedlings were to be seen! Someone had eaten them!
> 
> View attachment 436750
> 
> 
> View attachment 436751
> 
> 
> View attachment 436752
> 
> 
> :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


Libby's innocent i tell you, innocent!!
Look at her face, is that a face of a puddycat that's guilty?? I think not.
Tell your mummy Libby.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> i don't believe a word of it. You're not going to stand for that are you Libby, wasn't it one of the dogs who ran away when you discovered them?
> 
> Why did they have male names, your house is full of girls except OH of.course.


Yes that's true about all girl household, why did the seedlings have boy names? :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Charity your meant to be on my side as your my friend!
> In answer to your question, the dogs can't get on the work top! Lottie has been out all day and Libby has a green plant fetish  I named them male names to balance things out


Excuse me! Aren't you the lady who told the whole world that I hid behind a car to avoid a neighbour?


----------



## ChaosCat

Who needs enemies when they have friends? @ewelsh and @Charity


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barneys mate was visiting tonight


----------



## ScruffyCat

Husband... 'Quick Daisy has found a mouse under the sofa'
Me.... 'What?! An actual mouse?!'
Husband.... 'yes....'
Me..... comes running over....


----------



## ScruffyCat

jasperthecat said:


> We have two feeding stations to avoid competition for food. I know in these days of uncertainty there may be times when food is in short supply but Jasper and Ollie are taking this lock down business very seriously and have even taken to the occasional sharing of the same food bowl.
> One minute they can be tearing lumps of fur out of each other with Jasper beating Ollie up and then the next they can be playfully chasing each other around the house and now even sharing the same food bowl. Jasper has even started to eat chicken which normally he wouldn't... my two are a very odd couple to say the least.


My girls do this... I'm glad it's not just me!

They are best of friends one minute and tearing clumps of fur out of one another the next! All very strange!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Excuse me! Aren't you the lady who told the whole world that I hid behind a car to avoid a neighbour?


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Excuse me! Aren't you the lady who told the whole world that I hid behind a car to avoid a neighbour?


Ummmmm I think you just told everyone for sure now :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> 4 weeks ago I decided to try Rock Rose seeds again, I seem to fail miserably with Rock Rose for some reason so I was determined to give it another go this year with extra love and attention.
> 
> In went my little seeds nice and snug in my little propagator in the boot room where I could nurture them several times a day, check water levels, move them around the work top to catch the right sun-light etc. I was so excited when 3 little seedlings began to grow. Please note only 3 out of a possible 24!
> They were about 2 inches high and looking pretty strong. This afternoon I checked on them, removed the lid so they could have a little more sun.
> Late lunch then amazon arrived with my organic peat seedling pots, yipppeeeee I thought as I skipped into the boot room to transfer my 3 little darlings now called Bill Ben and Brian.
> 
> BUT NO seedlings were to be seen! Someone had eaten them!
> 
> View attachment 436750
> 
> 
> View attachment 436751
> 
> 
> View attachment 436752
> 
> 
> :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


Hahahaha! I could see where your tale was going:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
You obviously need to grow more greens for Libby. Being indoor she needs more. Lots More than you're currently providing


----------



## Cully

ScruffyCat said:


> Husband... 'Quick Daisy has found a mouse under the sofa'
> Me.... 'What?! An actual mouse?!'
> Husband.... 'yes....'
> Me..... comes running over....


You can't deny he was telling the truth then.


----------



## ScruffyCat

Cully said:


> You can't deny he was telling the truth then.


Yup!


----------



## ChaosCat

Yesterday three years ago a highly pregnant cat got caught in a trap, three years ago today Annie and her siblings were born.










Happy birthday, sweet Annie!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy a Birthday, Annie. We hope you have a lovely day and have some extra treats xx


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> Yesterday three years ago a highly pregnant cat got caught in a trap, three years ago today Annie and her siblings were born.
> 
> View attachment 436785
> 
> 
> Happy birthday, sweet Annie!


Happy Birthday beautiful Annie, enjoy your special day x


----------



## Willow_Warren

ChaosCat said:


> Yesterday three years ago a highly pregnant cat got caught in a trap, three years ago today Annie and her siblings were born.
> 
> View attachment 436785
> 
> 
> Happy birthday, sweet Annie!


oh ... Happy Birthday Annie x x


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Happy a Birthday, Annie. We hope you have a lovely day and have some extra treats xx





Trixie1 said:


> Happy Birthday beautiful Annie, enjoy your special day x





Willow_Warren said:


> oh ... Happy Birthday Annie x x


Annie says 'Thank you!' she had a whole cat stick with her breakfast but being a conscientious business woman she went outside to do her job as usual.


----------



## ewelsh

Happy Birthday beautiful Annie, may your day be filled with mice and rats


----------



## SbanR

Happy Birthday Annie.
I hope you thank mummy for looking after you; I'm sure she would love a live mouse or two


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Happy Birthday beautiful Annie, may your day be filled with mice and rats
> 
> View attachment 436789


Annie thanks you and says she had quite a good selection for second breakfast.



SbanR said:


> Happy Birthday Annie.
> I hope you thank mummy for looking after you; I'm sure she would love a live mouse or two


Annie thanks you, too, and I am to tell you that she shows her appreciation multiple times daily. The mouse catching device from @Psygon has no chance to collect dust.


----------



## Cully

No wonder you're such a fierce piratess.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANNIE


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday beautiful Annie, such a pretty girl. Hope you have a purrfect day xx

P.S. Don't show your Mother this card, she would think I'm encouraging you to be naughty and wouldn't approve


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> No wonder you're such a fierce piratess.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANNIE
> View attachment 436820
> View attachment 436821


Thank you! says Annie



Charity said:


> Happy Birthday beautiful Annie, such a pretty girl. Hope you have a purrfect day xx
> 
> P.S. Don't show your Mother this card, she would think I'm encouraging you to be naughty and wouldn't approve
> 
> View attachment 436822


Annie thanks you for the card. But actually she never topples anything or steals socks. She really is only interested in pest control, patrolling her territory and playing and cuddling.

The loo paper was at risk before Annie and Bonny started going outside, never since.


----------



## ewelsh

For Annie xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> For Annie xx
> 
> View attachment 436843
> 
> 
> View attachment 436844


Annie really appreciates these!


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Yesterday three years ago a highly pregnant cat got caught in a trap, three years ago today Annie and her siblings were born.
> 
> View attachment 436785
> 
> 
> Happy birthday, sweet Annie!


Happy Birthday gorgeous girl, hope you have an extra special day, with a few extra treats & cuddles xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Happy Birthday gorgeous girl, hope you have an extra special day, with a few extra treats & cuddles xx


Anne says thank you! She got lots of her favourite treats and she is a cuddle bug always.


----------



## Charity

Waiting patiently for tea :Yawn


----------



## Cully

Tea time again Toppy, hope you get something tasty. 
Misty's loving the lighter evenings as she gets to stay out later until supper time. Not until she's had her tea though.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Waiting patiently for tea :Yawn
> 
> View attachment 436876


Oh Toppy trotter, I would serve your supper on a tray


----------



## Shrike

"I'm more interesting than your silly book, Slave!"








"Stunning, eh?"


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Tea time again Toppy, hope you get something tasty.
> Misty's loving the lighter evenings as she gets to stay out later until supper time. Not until she's had her tea though.
> View attachment 436878


Clever girl Misty, get your priorities straight! X


----------



## Shrike

Spotty cat - just walking through without incident today.








Later - some fun on the grass for Brooke.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Clever girl Misty, get your priorities straight! X


Little monkey's just been back in for a top up and gone out again.


----------



## raysmyheart

_♥♥♥♥♥HAPPY BIRTHDAY, beautiful Annie! ♥♥♥♥♥ 


Wishing you a wonderful day with Annie @ChaosCat .



_


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> View attachment 436880
> 
> "I'm more interesting than your silly book, Slave!"
> View attachment 436881
> 
> "Stunning, eh?"


Beautiful Brooke


----------



## ChaosCat

raysmyheart said:


> _♥♥♥♥♥HAPPY BIRTHDAY, beautiful Annie! ♥♥♥♥♥
> 
> 
> Wishing you a wonderful day with Annie @ChaosCat .
> 
> 
> _


Thank you! We are just enjoying our evening cuddles before Annie will go on patrol in about half an hour.


----------



## SbanR

Relaxing in the garden


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> Yesterday three years ago a highly pregnant cat got caught in a trap, three years ago today Annie and her siblings were born.
> 
> View attachment 436785
> 
> 
> Happy birthday, sweet Annie!


To Annie :



Chilling Missy


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> To Annie :
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 436949


Annie says Thank you!


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Relaxing in the garden
> 
> View attachment 436927
> View attachment 436928
> View attachment 436929


Pretty Jessie amongst a beautiful natural garden x


----------



## ewelsh

@ChaosCat Lottie killed her first rat last night! Annie would be most impressed


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> @ChaosCat Lottie killed her first rat last night! Annie would be most impressed


Annie sends her best regards to her sister ratter! :Cat


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Pretty Jessie amongst a beautiful natural garden x


Haha eWelsh. I have said you have a way with words
Untidy encourages insects and wildlife


----------



## ewelsh

No take it as a compliment, it’s a natural garden, my favourite kind. It looks a lovely healthy garden! I have been experimenting with no dig, already I have seen a difference this spring! X


----------



## ChaosCat

What?


----------



## Cully

It's been one of _those_ days, so Misty will be getting extra cuddles tonight. Whether she likes it or not.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> It's been one of _those_ days, so Misty will be getting extra cuddles tonight. Whether she likes it or not.
> View attachment 436986


Liked for the chilled Misty, not for it being one of those days. Are you okay?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> What?
> 
> View attachment 436985


She wants another birthday I think


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> She wants another birthday I think


Her life is a perpetual birthday- in my eyes.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Liked for the chilled Misty, not for it being one of those days. Are you okay?


I'm ok thanks CC. My friend had to have her cat pts today and because of this rotten virus I couldn't even give her a hug. Not fair is it?


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I'm ok thanks CC. My friend had to have her cat pts today and because of this rotten virus I couldn't even give her a hug. Not fair is it?


No, it's not, it's totally rotten! RIP little cat.
Hope your friend can find some comfort.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 436992


He he, perfect shot! Does Missy know you posted this photo?


----------



## Shrike

The mini Black Panther is back this evening!


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> The mini Black Panther is back this evening!
> View attachment 436993


Lottie what are you doing in @Shrike garden? Brooke won't be happy!


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> He he, perfect shot! Does Missy know you posted this photo?


Er... no she doesn't. She's fast asleep now. I'll tell her tomorrow :Angelic


----------



## Charity

Evening snooze










Just as I click the camera, she gets an itch


----------



## Charity

It's Purdey's first birthday today so Toppy's come to wish her a happy one


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> It's Purdey's first birthday today so Toppy's come to wish her a happy one
> 
> View attachment 437027


Happy Birthday, Purdey! 
And Toppy, you are a kind fellow to wish this intruder a Happy Birthday.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Happy Birthday, Purdey!
> And Toppy, you are a kind fellow to wish this intruder a Happy Birthday.


Actually, the follow up pic would be Purdey barking, the only time she ever barks is at the cats, which makes Toppy spit at her. They are a pair


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Actually, the follow up pic would be Purdey barking, the only time she ever barks is at the cats, which makes Toppy spit at her. They are a pair


----------



## SbanR

Happy Birthday Purdey.
I would have wished you extra long walkies today but it's probably raining down your way (and mummy, weakling that she is, is unlikely to grant this.) So perhaps a steak and loads of yummy treats instead


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> It's Purdey's first birthday today so Toppy's come to wish her a happy one
> 
> View attachment 437027


*Happy Birthday, Purdey *!!!


----------



## Cully

@Charity , OMG, already? It's amazing how quickly this year has flown.
 HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY
PURDEY


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww Purdey, 1 yrs old already!

Happy Birthday beautiful beautiful girl










Lots of love
Aunty Emma & girls x


----------



## Charity

For the dog lovers. Purdey says thank you so much xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> For the dog lovers. Purdey says thank you so much xx
> 
> View attachment 437037


That's some difference!
She grew into her ears.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> That's some difference!
> She grew into her ears.


Everything grew, she's now like a tank! :Jawdrop


----------



## Trixie1

@Charity "Happy 1st Birthday" beautiful Purdey! Have a wonderful day today! Here's a present for you, Enjoy xx


----------



## Charity

Trixie1 said:


> @Charity "Happy 1st Birthday" beautiful Purdey! Have a wonderful day today! Here's a present for you, Enjoy xx
> View attachment 437045


Purdey would think that's the best present ever, she is obsessed with sticks


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Purdey would think that's the best present ever, she is obsessed with sticks


 My friends dog is the same, no matter what size the stick is he will try and take it home! Sometimes more then one! Its quite funny to see


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## GingerNinja

Happy birthday purdey!


----------



## Psygon

Smiling Jammy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, whaddya mean you didn't put this little things here for me to play with? I think you'll find you're mistaken..."










"Oopsie! Something seems to have jumped off the table"



















"Who me? No, it wasn't me. I dunno what you're taking about...I'm just keeping the tiles warm by sitting on them"

















Honestly, I was laughing so much! Video on our Oscar thread if you fancy spending 53 seconds of your life watching the furry boy


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, whaddya mean you didn't put this little things here for me to play with? I think you'll find you're mistaken..."
> 
> View attachment 437111
> 
> 
> "Oopsie! Something seems to have jumped off the table"
> 
> View attachment 437112
> 
> 
> View attachment 437113
> 
> 
> "Who me? No, it wasn't me. I dunno what you're taking about...I'm just keeping the tiles warm by sitting on them"
> 
> View attachment 437114
> View attachment 437115
> 
> 
> Honestly, I was laughing so much! Video on our Oscar thread if you fancy spending 53 seconds of your life watching the furry boy


Nothing better than an evening of board games with the family!


----------



## raysmyheart

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, whaddya mean you didn't put this little things here for me to play with? I think you'll find you're mistaken..."
> 
> View attachment 437111
> 
> 
> "Oopsie! Something seems to have jumped off the table"
> 
> View attachment 437112
> 
> 
> View attachment 437113
> 
> 
> "Who me? No, it wasn't me. I dunno what you're taking about...I'm just keeping the tiles warm by sitting on them"
> 
> View attachment 437114
> View attachment 437115
> 
> 
> Honestly, I was laughing so much! Video on our Oscar thread if you fancy spending 53 seconds of your life watching the furry boy


Oh, the board games do look fun!
I do see where some of the tiles may have gotten slightly misplaced  This has really given me a nice chuckle! ♥


----------



## LeArthur

Good morning! :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

lea247 said:


> Good morning! :Cat
> 
> View attachment 437120


You ought to be scared to look onto these predator teeth first thing in the morning!


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Smiling Jammy.
> 
> View attachment 437106


Beautiful Jammy xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy's always in for some foot wrestling.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, whaddya mean you didn't put this little things here for me to play with? I think you'll find you're mistaken..."
> 
> View attachment 437111
> 
> 
> "Oopsie! Something seems to have jumped off the table"
> 
> View attachment 437112
> 
> 
> View attachment 437113
> 
> 
> "Who me? No, it wasn't me. I dunno what you're taking about...I'm just keeping the tiles warm by sitting on them"
> 
> View attachment 437114
> View attachment 437115
> 
> 
> Honestly, I was laughing so much! Video on our Oscar thread if you fancy spending 53 seconds of your life watching the furry boy


What's in that sack Mrs F? Not coffee beans surely?!?!?!!!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> What's in that sack Mrs F? Not coffee beans surely?!?!?!!!!!


Had to scroll back to the photos to look for the sack... @SbanR you do have eagle eyes!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Had to scroll back to the photos to look for the sack... @SbanR you do have eagle eyes!


Call me nosey


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Call me nosey


I politely refrained from doing so.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> I politely refrained from doing so.


Your thoughts came through loud and clear


----------



## Charity




----------



## ChaosCat

ChaosCat said:


> I politely refrained from doing so.


Can't be! I might have thought that you are interested in your fellow humans, but nosey- never!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Can't be! I might have thought that you are interested in your fellow humans, but nosey- never!


Haha you and @ewelsh are mates at words


----------



## Beautiful Storm

I hope everyone is as relaxed as Enya on this beautiful Sunday afternoon


----------



## ChaosCat

Beautiful Storm said:


> I hope everyone is relaxed as Enya on this beautiful Sunday afternoon
> 
> View attachment 437151


That's some tail! :Wideyed


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, no @SbanR it's just a sack we brought back from a coffee farm in Hawaii because 1) we like Hawaiian coffee 2) we love Hawaii and 3) we like unusual souvenirs. It's filled with beanbag filler


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, no @SbanR it's just a sack we brought back from a coffee farm in Hawaii because 1) we like Hawaiian coffee 2) we love Hawaii and 3) we like unusual souvenirs. It's filled with beanbag filler


Haha, phew! I thought, bye gum they must drink a lot of coffee!:Jawdrop


----------



## MissyfromMice

Visitor Alpha, after a long afternoon nap.


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Haha you and @ewelsh are mates at words


cough cough!


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Look at his cute jowls! He's neutered so will never get the mega jowls his dad had, but he's definitely got some going on!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> cough cough!


Careful eWelsh or @Cully will report you!!! You'll be carted away:Woot

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

A piratess in perfect shape- she keeps slim and trim in order to be able to climb up into the thinnest twigs. Makes me hold my breath when I see her so high up with the next solid branch at least a metre away. This wardrobe is luckily rather solid.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Harveybash




----------



## ewelsh

@SbanR you must get this framed! What a beautiful photo! Xx


----------



## SbanR

Good morning aunty @ewelsh. Fank yoouse, I am a pretty boy aren't I
Lovely morning here, hope all well your way. Are you and OH fully recovered now?


----------



## ewelsh

Ollie you are a pretty monkey  if your mum doesn't frame that photo, let me know if she doesn't and I will for her! X

Yes we are much better thank you @SbanR, my asthma is bad at the moment as every farmer as far as the eye can see is planting or drilling plus husband is working from home, I'm at his beck and call :Yawn


----------



## Willow_Warren

Aw... fluffy paws!


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Where's Enya?









Here she is!


----------



## ewelsh

@Beautiful Storm beautiful face


----------



## Beautiful Storm

ewelsh said:


> @Beautiful Storm beautiful face


Thank you! She is a beautiful girl, inside and out :Happy


----------



## ChaosCat

Elegant:









Not quite so elegant:


----------



## LeArthur

Caught mid wash!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy was in a playful mood today


----------



## ewelsh

Love the first photo of Missy


----------



## Charity

Snooze before bedtime :Yawn


----------



## SbanR

Patrolling on neighborhood watch aunty @ewelsh


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Patrolling on neighborhood watch aunty @ewelsh
> 
> View attachment 437361


Being nosey you mean


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Being nosey you mean


Conscientious Charity


----------



## ewelsh

Conscientiously nosey then 

Ollie I am sure you neighbourhood feels much safer in your paws


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Conscientiously nosey then
> 
> Ollie I am sure you neighbourhood feels much safer in your paws


I iz a good patroller aunty eWelsh. I sniffz and checkz evryware!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> I iz a good patroller aunty eWelsh. I sniffz and checkz evryware!


Annie is glad to hear that you take your job as seriously as she does.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Annie is glad to hear that you take your job as seriously as she does.


Yay sizter! Uz conscientiouz onez takz ur jobz seriouzly


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 437395


Fabulous picture


----------



## Joy84

I tried WFBed today ...
It wasn't as successful as expected


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> Fabulous picture


Thank You, @Charity


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

Make your mind up.....IN










or OUT


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Make your mind up.....IN
> 
> View attachment 437443
> 
> 
> or OUT
> 
> View attachment 437444


Oh Bunty, looking at your face, one could think your mum scooted you up the bottom! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Toppy is such a little sun worshipper


----------



## ewelsh

Princess and the pea


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Princess and the pea
> 
> View attachment 437478


That looks so cosy


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> That looks so cosy


Doesn't it just, you would think one fat cushion was enough


----------



## ChaosCat

In her favourite bed


----------



## Britt

Pooh aka Dirty Paws


----------



## Britt

ChaosCat said:


> In her favourite bed
> 
> View attachment 437513
> 
> 
> View attachment 437514


Gorgeous girl and lovely bed xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Britt said:


> Gorgeous girl and lovely bed xx


Thank you!


----------



## Charity

Excuse me, that's my chair


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Excuse me, that's my chair
> 
> View attachment 437543


Not any more!! She looks very comfortable there, set for the day I'd say!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! That cheeky girl cat next door thinks she can come into my garden? On no no no! I've scared her away now though"










It's an image from a video. HD was right there as soon as he heard a noise, in case of altercation!

Oscar has some cosma snackies as a treat afterwards, whilst his tail went back to normal!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! That cheeky girl cat next door thinks she can come into my garden? On no no no! I've scared her away now though"
> 
> View attachment 437550
> 
> 
> It's an image from a video. HD was right there as soon as he heard a noise, in case of altercation!
> 
> Oscar has some cosma snackies as a treat afterwards, whilst his tail went back to normal!


Oh Oscar... your tail is like a lot brush!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here he is now, chilling with me


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> In her favourite bed
> 
> View attachment 437513
> 
> 
> View attachment 437514


Does she always use the same bed? Misty has several and rotates them.


----------



## ewelsh

Handsome Oscar Woo, no wonder the girl neighbours are flocking


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Does she always use the same bed? Misty has several and rotates them.


She always has one special favourite, she rotates over months. This basket has been Annie's favourite since February or so.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie just now:


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie just now:
> 
> View attachment 437561


It's certainly a lovely bed. Moo isn't so keen on sleeping *in* a bed. She prefers lying *on* it, so tends to mostly use flat pads. Although she has a couple of really comfy beds I would love to snuggle into if I were cat size.
Maybe she's just too nosey to risk missing anything by lying inside a bed.


----------



## Britt




----------



## Jaf

Mari and his teeth. Love him.


----------



## Joy84

Peek-a-boo!
We've had the tree for 7.5 years and this is the first time I saw her lie down in the barrel part :Woot


----------



## Charity

Toppy's been talking to his girlfriend next door through a small hole in the fence this morning. I had a peep and there was her little tortoiseshell face right up against the hole, I resisted stroking her nose in case she tried to take my finger off.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Toppy's been talking to his girlfriend next door through a small hole in the fence this morning. I had a peep and there was her little tortoiseshell face right up against the hole, I resisted stroking her nose in case she tried to take my finger off.
> 
> View attachment 437616


Awww! Just like Romeo and Juliet, poor star crossed lovers
Why don't you arrange a discreet meeting Charity?


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Enya and Mika learnt how to climb on top of the kitchen cupboards today :Facepalm


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Awww! Just like Romeo and Juliet, poor star crossed lovers
> Why don't you arrange a discreet meeting Charity?


They've had a couple of meetings when they could see more of each other, it ended in fisticuffs,, in their case, absence makes the heart grow fonder


----------



## Charity

Someone has just come and sat on the arm of my chair to ask.....nay demand...where her lunch is


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> Peek-a-boo!
> We've had the tree for 7.5 years and this is the first time I saw her lie down in the barrel part :Woot
> View attachment 437600
> View attachment 437601


Obviously a lady who takes time making up her mind


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Someone has just come and sat on the arm of my chair to ask.....nay demand...where her lunch is
> 
> View attachment 437630


She's obviously unhappy about something. You don't think she saw Toppy and 'er next door do you?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> She's obviously unhappy about something. You don't think she saw Toppy and 'er next door do you?


No, that look is definitely aimed at me. It's saying "for goodness sake woman, get off that computer and come and get our lunch!"


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> No, that look is definitely aimed at me. It's saying "for goodness sake woman, get off that computer and come and get our lunch!"


And rightly so! We can't be having tardy service


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Smug cat above pushed cute cat below off of this bed and on to the floor










So human had to get exact same bed from across the room and plonk cute cat on it, so both had a bed right next to me










Smug cat is also pretty cute though


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## dustydiamond1

It's cool and wet outside but we have the window open listening to the rain.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human Mother, am I the only one in the family that takes our FaceTime chats seriously?"


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human Mother, am I the only one in the family that takes our FaceTime chats seriously?"
> 
> View attachment 437685


Oh Oscar, you are funny. It's hard being with us hoomans at the moment isn't it?


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie has checked every place, time for a nap


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

Time for today's lesson










Toppy pay attention


----------



## Veronica Chapman

This is my Cato pose not Mr. Miyaki's


----------



## Beautiful Storm

I'm trying to refill the fish tank after a partial water change. Mika just thinks we are playing a new game




























Chilling out after a good game of splash the kitchen


----------



## SbanR

Beautiful Storm said:


> I'm trying to refill the fish tank after a partial water change. Mika just thinks we are playing a new game
> 
> View attachment 437760
> 
> 
> View attachment 437761
> 
> 
> View attachment 437762
> 
> 
> Chilling out after a good game of splash the kitchen
> 
> View attachment 437763


That cat dish is cute. Where did you get it and how big n deep is it?


----------



## dustydiamond1

Happy Sunday everybody, first time we have seen the Sun in at least 3 days, going outside later.


----------



## Beautiful Storm

SbanR said:


> That cat dish is cute. Where did you get it and how big n deep is it?


The dishes are from Just for Pets. They are about 13cm in diameter and are about 2cm deep at the front and 4cm deep at the back.


----------



## SbanR

There's birds in that there hedge!


----------



## TriTri

No Ollie, get down! I didn't realise how long Ollie is @SbanR


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Time for today's lesson
> 
> View attachment 437723
> 
> 
> Toppy pay attention
> 
> View attachment 437724


And what did "they" teach "you" in your lesson today @Charity


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> No Ollie, get down! I didn't realise how long Ollie is @SbanR


He looks quite small .......................

Until he stretches


----------



## LeArthur

Someone had a relaxing time while I was in the shower


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 437669


Oh Missy, you sweet, adorable girl :Kiss xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human Mother, am I the only one in the family that takes our FaceTime chats seriously?"
> 
> View attachment 437685


Oscar you're such a handsome chappy :Kiss xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Time for today's lesson
> 
> View attachment 437723
> 
> 
> Toppy pay attention
> 
> View attachment 437724


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious This has made me laugh out loud :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Shrike

"Mmmm - just taking advantage of Slave's lap for a morning nap before the hard work begins!"








"Yawn! Having to supervise Slave outside is tiring work!"








"Supervising to my right!"








"Supervising to my left!"








"Waddya think? Forget-Me-Nots are the new Crocuses?"


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Brooke, I love how you boss you slave about  

Lovely photos amongst the Forget-Me-Nots, you have claimed the months March and April on a calendar ! 

p.s however, no flower could over shine your beauty Brooke :Smug


----------



## ChaosCat

Vet trip for the yearly booster vaccs.

Annie really hates leaving her territory.


----------



## Cully

Uh oh! I hope she's forgiven you. Does she behave, or put the vets in their place?
Misty doesn't mind the jab so much but I also get her nails clipped at the same time, and *that* doesn't do down so well as she says, "ning ning ning" and swipes at the same time.
Nice carrier.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh poor Annie! What an ordeal for you! You'll soon be home. X

Great carrier @ChaosCat


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Uh oh! I hope she's forgiven you. Does she behave, or put the vets in their place?
> Misty doesn't mind the jab so much but I also get her nails clipped at the same time, and *that* doesn't do down so well as she says, "ning ning ning" and swipes at the same time.
> Nice carrier.


She is very brave and calm at the vets and she forgives readily once we're home.



ewelsh said:


> Oh poor Annie! What an ordeal for you! You'll soon be home. X
> 
> Great carrier @ChaosCat


The carrier is a pram, it's brilliant. She has lots of space in there and I can move easily.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

Aaaah,...something smells nice out there...probably next door's dinner


----------



## LeArthur

He got himself on my lap and settled like a baby!


----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 437899


Oh Missy you are so photogenic xx



Charity said:


> Aaaah,...something smells nice out there...probably next door's dinner
> 
> View attachment 437901


Toppy trotter always thinking of your tummy :Hilarious:Hilarious



lea247 said:


> He got himself on my lap and settled like a baby!
> 
> View attachment 437905


Arthur are you ever awake :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 437899


Such a beautiful girl Missy :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Vet trip for the yearly booster vaccs.
> 
> Annie really hates leaving her territory.
> 
> View attachment 437895
> 
> 
> View attachment 437894


Hope all went well at the vets.
Fantastic stroller.


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> He got himself on my lap and settled like a baby!
> 
> View attachment 437905


Oh Arthur you are too adorable :Kiss


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> Oh Missy you are so photogenic xx





ebonycat said:


> Such a beautiful girl Missy :Kiss


Thanks @ewelsh and @ebonycat. 
Missy loves the camera and she's always been a little poser, even as a kitten.


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Arthur are you ever awake :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Yus. When I eatz and when I zpy birdiez. And while I pee and poop.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Cully

I haven't been able to take many photos lately but my phone decided to behave this morning.


----------



## ChaosCat

Don't try this at home...









... or you might wake up with a severe back pain!


----------



## Charity

Tummy tickles anyone?


----------



## SbanR

New toy


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Tummy tickles anyone?
> 
> View attachment 437954


Here's a tickle for you Toppy -^-^-^-^-^-^-^-:Happy


----------



## Tawny75

Pawprints? Not us, I am just say here and have not been out at all and Severus is a good boy. Honest...


----------



## ChaosCat

Tawny75 said:


> Pawprints? Not us, I am just say here and have not been out at all and Severus is a good boy. Honest...
> View attachment 437965
> View attachment 437964


I miss the little mousey prints there.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy made a guest appearance in one of my conference video calls today. She was especially drawn to the voice of one of my female co-workers.


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy made a guest appearance in one of my conference video calls today. She was especially drawn to the voice of one of my female co-workers.
> 
> View attachment 437966


I'm sure they were very happy to see her!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Tummy tickles anyone?
> 
> View attachment 437954


Oh Toppy Who could possibly resist x


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy made a guest appearance in one of my conference video calls today. She was especially drawn to the voice of one of my female co-workers.
> 
> View attachment 437966


Beautiful Missy, yes, she looks like she's listening quite intently too!! x


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> I'm sure they were very happy to see her!


Yes they were... the fourteen of them :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> Yes they were... the fourteen of them :Cat



Let Missy take over your job and turn to cat naps yourself, they won't mind.


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> Let Missy take over your job and turn to cat naps yourself, they won't mind.


What a brilliant suggestion, but first things first; they have to get familiar with feline decision making.


----------



## Charity

I can be serious...










but not often


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I can be serious...
> 
> View attachment 438014
> 
> 
> but not often
> 
> View attachment 438015


:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww silly Toppy Trotter


----------



## Cully

Aw Toppy, wearing your tent again.


----------



## Cully

Misty was chirruping in the window this morning at a starling. She darted outside and came in with.............a daddy long legs.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Misty was chirruping in the window this morning at a starling. She darted outside and came in with.............a daddy long legs.


Had to settle for second best there eh Misty? ..never mind


----------



## ChaosCat

Triplets!
































Thank you @slartibartfast they are totally beautiful and totally stinky and Annie really likes her mirror image!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Triplets!
> View attachment 438057
> View attachment 438058
> 
> 
> View attachment 438059
> View attachment 438060
> 
> 
> Thank you @slartibartfast they are totally beautiful and totally stinky and Annie really likes her mirror image!


Love them. How very clever @slartibartfast :Happy.


----------



## ewelsh

I could recognise those beautifully crafted toys anywhere  but could there really be more Annie’s? Watch out mice!


----------



## ewelsh

@slartibartfast I can confirm, your toys have survived 4 dogs, 2 cats, two wash cycles and are still in tact. Most robust toys I have had in 14 yrs!

Here they are drying off after their machine wash


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> I could recognise those beautifully crafted toys anywhere  but could there really be more Annie's? Watch out mice!


These Annies are rather chilled and I don't think they will feel like going outside at all.


----------



## slartibartfast

ewelsh said:


> @slartibartfast I can confirm, your toys have survived 4 dogs, 2 cats, two wash cycles and are still in tact. Most robust toys I have had in 14 yrs!
> 
> Here they are drying off after their machine wash
> 
> View attachment 438069


Looks like they are crafted like Russian tank! It's a Polish idiom, meaning that something is indestructible and can survive anything.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> I can be serious...
> 
> View attachment 438014
> 
> 
> but not often
> 
> View attachment 438015


Funny Toppy !!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> I can be serious...
> 
> View attachment 438014
> 
> 
> but not often
> 
> View attachment 438015


 Toppy! I do love your fun side! Always brings a smile x


----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 438084


Beautiful eyes!


----------



## GingerNinja

ewelsh said:


> @slartibartfast I can confirm, your toys have survived 4 dogs, 2 cats, two wash cycles and are still in tact. Most robust toys I have had in 14 yrs!
> 
> Here they are drying off after their machine wash
> 
> View attachment 438069


I hope not all three went in the wash :Nailbiting


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Tummy tickles anyone?
> 
> View attachment 437954


Oh oh oh belly....... tickle Toppy's gorgeous belly :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I can be serious...
> 
> View attachment 438014
> 
> 
> but not often
> 
> View attachment 438015


Oh Toppy you do make me laugh xx


----------



## Charity

Everybody's dozing tonight except me


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Triplets!
> View attachment 438057
> View attachment 438058
> 
> 
> View attachment 438059
> View attachment 438060
> 
> 
> Thank you @slartibartfast they are totally beautiful and totally stinky and Annie really likes her mirror image!


Oh my how adorable is that!!! 
Gorgeous Annie has had two babies :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Everybody's dozing tonight except me
> 
> View attachment 438100


Well, they do live such busy lives. Hope you & OH are keeping well.


----------



## Willow_Warren

ewelsh said:


> @slartibartfast I can confirm, your toys have survived 4 dogs, 2 cats, two wash cycles and are still in tact. Most robust toys I have had in 14 yrs!
> 
> Here they are drying off after their machine wash
> 
> View attachment 438069


Oh... I like the blind!


----------



## Psygon

Three early morning portraits of the cat who just had to get me up at 5am because he wanted to go into the utility room. Thanks CK. I'm sure that was really important.

after being let in the utility room he wandered around and walked out.


----------



## Beautiful Storm

If Enya could talk, do you think she'd be saying "You know you don't want to get out of bed. You know you want to lie here and rub my tum instead."


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Three early morning portraits of the cat who just had to get me up at 5am because he wanted to go into the utility room. Thanks CK. I'm sure that was really important.
> 
> after being let in the utility room he wandered around and walked out.
> 
> View attachment 438108
> View attachment 438109
> View attachment 438110


Of course it was important! He has to check all his territory, taking his job seriously, the good boy.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Outdoor fun


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Well, they do live such busy lives. Hope you & OH are keeping well.


Yes, we are, thank you @Cully . You too. xx

My two have been keeping me company this afternoon as its been raining


----------



## SbanR

After a blackbird


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Three early morning portraits of the cat who just had to get me up at 5am because he wanted to go into the utility room. Thanks CK. I'm sure that was really important.
> 
> after being let in the utility room he wandered around and walked out.
> 
> View attachment 438108
> View attachment 438109
> View attachment 438110


Oh CK I would get up at 3.00am for you, if you looked at me with those big eyes!



Charity said:


> Yes, we are, thank you @Cully . You too. xx
> 
> My two have been keeping me company this afternoon as its been raining
> 
> View attachment 438169
> 
> 
> View attachment 438170


Look at Topsy eyes in the first photo :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious he cracks me up



SbanR said:


> After a blackbird
> 
> View attachment 438205
> View attachment 438206
> View attachment 438207


well Ollie monkey did you catch that black bird?


----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


> Outdoor fun
> 
> View attachment 438162


Missy you are sooooo photogenic I haven't seen a bad photo yet!


----------



## ChaosCat

Labour day- how better to spend it than with napping. To be fair- she was in and out all night and all morning until now.


----------



## ewelsh

You do earn your keep Annie. Actually I do think your neighbours should be paying Annie for her services, she is keeping the mice population down for them also.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Oh CK I would get up at 3.00am for you, if you looked at me with those big eyes!
> 
> Look at Topsy eyes in the first photo :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious he cracks me up
> 
> well Ollie monkey did you catch that black bird?


Not a chance, although he did once, last year:Jawdrop
He'd charged into the hedge, taking the bird by surprise. However, mummy was there and got him to release it before he had a firm grip.
There have been several near misses, with complacent or unwary birds.


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> You do earn your keep Annie. Actually I do think your neighbours should be paying Annie for her services, she is keeping the mice population down for them also.


You're right! I'll tell them about your brilliant idea. My neighbours to the right very much appreciate her efforts. They always had rats on their patio and though they caught some in humane traps and rehomed them in a forest they never were able to control the rat population before Annie came. There hasn't been a rat for over a year now. Annie's methods are more feline than humane, though.


----------



## Jesthar

Patience, Lorelei, you'll be able to test the new cat toy design soon enough!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> Missy you are sooooo photogenic I haven't seen a bad photo yet!


Missy says "Thank you, @ewelsh". 
I have lots of bad photos but Missy doesn't allow me to post them.

She was a bit grumpy this morning...


----------



## Tawny75

Such pretty white whiskers


----------



## Tawny75

Also very cute while sleeping


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 438224
> 
> 
> View attachment 438225


Oh Annie, is that a big stretch after your long sleep? You are such a loveable girl.


----------



## immum

Milo...


----------



## Charity




----------



## Beautiful Storm

This boy loves the fish tank!


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Quick Enya, She's left the cupboard open! Let's see what's in there for us


----------



## Charity

As the day wears on, they like to follow the sun around the house


----------



## ewelsh

Agreed @Charity Libby loves a sun ray too


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> Agreed @Charity Libby loves a sun ray too
> 
> View attachment 438334


The Queen of the House on her throne :Cat. Love it !


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy's only interested in this toy box when I put ping pong balls in it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! I hear the flibertigibbet next door again...come on HD, we must be ready to send her off!"

















We are sat on a bench and in the far right corner is where he heard her, on the back fence in her garden. We have a big gap and more sun now there are five and a half leylandii no longer there!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> As the day wears on, they like to follow the sun around the house
> 
> View attachment 438332
> 
> 
> View attachment 438333


There's a saying isn't there, something like, "If you want to know the warmest spot in your home, just look for the cat".


----------



## Joy84

Sun worshipping is clearly a theme of today


----------



## ChaosCat

Time for treats!



















Let me assure you, her ear is of normal size, I did *not* pull it!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Time for treats!
> 
> View attachment 438455
> 
> 
> View attachment 438456
> 
> 
> Let me assure you, her ear is of normal size, I did *not* pull it!


Oh goodness. That first photo shows the last thing Annie's rodents must see!!
So you weren't pegging her up on the washing line then? What a relief.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Oh goodness. That first photo shows the last thing Annie's rodents must see!!


You're right! It's not the worst sight in my eyes, but her victims might disagree.



> So you weren't pegging her up on the washing line then? What a relief.


I wouldn't dare!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, every now and again I'll humour you"

















(Getting in a sneaky kiss there!)


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar Woo, I do love you :Kiss


----------



## SbanR

Someone's flattened the catnip


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Someone's flattened the catnip
> 
> View attachment 438512
> View attachment 438513
> View attachment 438514


Oh Ollie you are handsome, I do love you & your floofy tail :Kiss


----------



## Harveybash




----------



## Harveybash

Snuggles with my Trixie


----------



## Charity

Garden time again


----------



## Shrike

Local troublemakers Orlando and Pearl spotted together this morning!








Orlando has a white chin.








Pearl decides to come and say hi!
























oops - Pearl following me out of the close! No!








I turned around to get her back to where she's safe!








You're too pretty to be playing in the traffic, Pearl!

I had thought I might be yo-yoing for ages to get her to stop following but luckily she decided to stay on the close.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy rediscoverd this cat bed today; she used it a few times as a kitten and since then only once in October, last year.


----------



## Cully

What's on the hanger?


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> What's on the hanger?
> View attachment 438594


octor


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> octor


----------



## Cully

Well I thought it was obvious what they were too. My son, however, asked why I had made Misty a bikini. Hence my question.


----------



## Veronica Chapman

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy rediscoverd this cat bed today; she used it a few times as a kitten and since then only once in October, last year.
> 
> View attachment 438592
> 
> 
> View attachment 438593


Our tortoise shell Cato rediscovered her little box she came to us with last October. She is 9 years old and tiny. Now she is spilling over her little box


----------



## MissyfromMice

Cully said:


> Well I thought it was obvious what they were too. My son, however, asked why I had made Misty a bikini. Hence my question.


This is a cat bikini


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> This is a cat bikini
> 
> View attachment 438602


A catkini. Misty would have my blood if I tried to put that on her!


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Watching the world go by


----------



## Cully

Giving a stretch and sweet little 'prrrp,oh mum you woke me up'.









Must be a subconscious way of getting my own back for all those mornings of being 'clawed' awake.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Giving a stretch and sweet little 'prrrp,oh mum you woke me up'.
> View attachment 438628
> 
> 
> Must be a subconscious way of getting my own back for all those mornings of being 'clawed' awake.


Cully, Misty is asking you to give her tummy a Very Thorough Smooch. It looks sooo inviting. Simply Irresistible!!!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Cully, Misty is asking you to give her tummy a Very Thorough Smooch. It looks sooo inviting. Simply Irresistible!!!


You've *got* to be joking!! I've witnessed what she does to a poor harmless kickeroo. You're very welcome to smooch her tummy but I will not be held responsible for the outcome or pay for face reconstruction.
I do attempt a little tummy tickle if I think she's in the right mood, but I have to watch her like a hawk for telltale signs the switch is about to flip. 
I admit I do it just for the challenge sometimes. Must be bonkers.:Woot


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 438692


Hello beautiful Missy :Kiss


----------



## SbanR

He's flattened even more of the catmint today


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> He's flattened even more of the catmint today
> View attachment 438693


You've just reminded me that Arthur's got a couple of those plants at my dad's. They'll probably have made a forest by the time we get them!


----------



## LeArthur

Waiting patiently for a brush, hence the extra furry forehead!


----------



## Jonescat

Heimdall inspecting our flour delivery.....


----------



## Cully

@SbanR , I can hardly see him amongst all that foliage, let alone make out which bits are which. Good camo.


----------



## SbanR

lea247 said:


> Waiting patiently for a brush, hence the extra furry forehead!
> 
> View attachment 438696


He's starting to look fed-up with your tardiness



Cully said:


> @SbanR , I can hardly see him amongst all that foliage, let alone make out which bits are which. Good camo.


I have another from this afternoon that's even better. His lead gives him away though


----------



## ewelsh

lea247 said:


> Waiting patiently for a brush, hence the extra furry forehead!
> 
> View attachment 438696


Arthur your awake 

What a gorgeous photo @lea247 thats one to be framed.


----------



## Charity

Bunty just wants to say hallo










Toppy would but he can't' be bothered


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Arthur your awake
> 
> What a gorgeous photo @lea247 thats one to be framed.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious He's still when he's asleep so it's easier to take a photo 

Yes I think I might actually and put it up in our new house, whenever Boris says we can move in! :Bookworm


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Bunty just wants to say hallo
> 
> View attachment 438734
> 
> 
> Toppy would but he can't' be bothered
> 
> View attachment 438735


Hallo pretty Bunty, hallo Toppy Trotter


----------



## ewelsh

lea247 said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious He's still when he's asleep so it's easier to take a photo
> 
> Yes I think I might actually and put it up in our new house, whenever Boris says we can move in! :Bookworm


Oh you have a new house and the sale has all gone through, excellent news, WAIT but does it have a conservatory just for Arthur? 
Is Arthur a BSH? I love his eyes.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Bunty just wants to say hallo
> 
> View attachment 438734
> 
> 
> Toppy would but he can't' be bothered
> 
> View attachment 438735


I always think Bunty looks like a stern teacher. I sometimes feel as she looks. ​


----------



## Jaf

This little idiot got herself trapped in my neighbour's garden again.

Lottie will never learn!


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Oh you have a new house and the sale has all gone through, excellent news, WAIT but does it have a conservatory just for Arthur?
> Is Arthur a BSH? I love his eyes.


Luckily we had the survey done about a week before lockdown! But I've not heard anything from the solicitors in about a month so who knows where we're at now!

Unfortunately no conservatory for Arthur. BUT it does have a massive shed (seriously an elephant could fit in it!) and we're thinking of changing it in to a summer house 

He is a BSH yes


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> I always think Bunty looks like a stern teacher. I sometimes feel as she looks. ​


Yes I think there's a lot of wisdom in that face. Like an old fashioned matriarch


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Bunty just wants to say hallo
> 
> View attachment 438734
> 
> 
> Toppy would but he can't' be bothered
> 
> View attachment 438735


Well Hallo beautiful Bunty! Hallo to you too Mr Toppy! Doesn't matter that you can't be bothered to say Hallo! It's just nice to see you


----------



## ChaosCat

Dirty paws are better kept out of the bed, even with a fierce piratess.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Dirty paws ate better kept out of the bed, even with a fierce piratess.
> 
> View attachment 438772


How sensible. I expect she'll give them a good wash when she wakes up. Beauty sleep first though.


----------



## SbanR

He seems determined to flatten all the catmint plants


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> Dirty paws are better kept out of the bed, even with a fierce piratess.
> 
> View attachment 438772


These paw pads are so cute !


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Britt




----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy was so exhausted that she fell asleep on my foot.


----------



## ChaosCat

That's the welcome my son got on coming home from work. @ewelsh I hope you didn't tell all your rats to come here for Annie's amusement?


----------



## Joy84

Perfectly timed photo :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> That's the welcome my son got on coming home from work. @ewelsh I hope you didn't tell all your rats to come here for Annie's amusement?
> 
> View attachment 438832


Using the rat flap I see


----------



## Charity

Joy84 said:


> Perfectly timed photo :Hilarious
> View attachment 438840


That's a great photo @Joy84


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> That's the welcome my son got on coming home from work. @ewelsh I hope you didn't tell all your rats to come here for Annie's amusement?
> 
> View attachment 438832


It definitely wasn't me, I can not vouch for Lottie though :Hilarious


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Vet trip for the yearly booster vaccs.
> 
> Annie really hates leaving her territory.
> 
> View attachment 437895
> 
> 
> View attachment 437894


Love the carrier! Is it a backpack or a stroller? Took Gypsy last week for her yearly check up. Had to wait in the car while a tech came and got her. No non-employee humans allowed inside.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy and the quilt her gramma on her dads side made.


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Love the carrier! Is it a backpack or a stroller? Took Gypsy last week for her yearly check up. Had to wait in the car while a tech came and got her. No non-employee humans allowed inside.


It's a stroller and I'm very happy with it. 
Here we are still allowed inside, with masks and no shaking hands. But I can stay with my girl. I feel with everyone who can't as I know that it would really stress out Annie.


----------



## SbanR

Making the most of today's good weather before it turns


----------



## Willow_Warren

ChaosCat said:


> It's a stroller and I'm very happy with it.
> Here we are still allowed inside, with masks and no shaking hands. But I can stay with my girl. I feel with everyone who can't as I know that it would really stress out Annie.


Yeah I had to drop the bunnies off at the door on Tuesday. Normally I hold them still whilst they are being treated. It was a vet I've seen before so which helped and I was ok with it, they were fine afterwards and I wasn't told of any bad behaviour


----------



## Charity

Time for morning exercises


----------



## ewelsh

Very energetic Toppy


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Time for morning exercises
> 
> View attachment 438893
> 
> 
> View attachment 438892
> 
> 
> View attachment 438890
> 
> 
> View attachment 438891


" You put your left leg in, you put your left leg out, then you do the hokey-cokey and turn around - that's what it's all about"


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> It's a stroller and I'm very happy with it.
> Here we are still allowed inside, with masks and no shaking hands. But I can stay with my girl. I feel with everyone who can't as I know that it would really stress out Annie.


I was fretting that Gypsy would feel she was being abandoned but she was just fine. We are allowed in most stores but the vet offices and Petsmart & Petco here in my town won't. They do have curb delivery.


----------



## JandD2020

Luckily we don't live in Australia...so no worries about a crocodile "inhaling" this overly curious one


----------



## MissyfromMice

JandD2020 said:


> Luckily we don't live in Australia...so no worries about a crocodile "inhaling" this overly curious one
> 
> View attachment 438917
> View attachment 438918


That second photo is hilarious !!!


----------



## JandD2020

MissyfromMice said:


> That second photo is hilarious !!!


I know, it was like his ancestral instincts just triggered and he's somehow realized what I've brought into the house. Not impressed!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Why does my son always leave his backpack open? He's lucky he didn't find a dead rat in it!


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Enya looks like she's enjoying her afternoon nap


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Why does my son always leave his backpack open? He's lucky he didn't find a dead rat in it!
> 
> View attachment 438920
> 
> 
> View attachment 438919


Annie, ANNIE!!! Mummy's happy for you to leave a dead rat in there!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Annie, ANNIE!!! Mummy's happy for you to leave a dead rat in there!


Yep!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Yep!


You could do it on Annie's behalf CC


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> You could do it on Annie's behalf CC


That's true, but I'll not catch my own rat. Better borrow one of hers.


----------



## TriTri

Sweet little Tessy has been enjoying her favourite spot in the garden today. The weather has been wonderful. I'm hoping to have her new pen built here in the next few days, so I may have to move this lovely wisteria.


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> View attachment 438951
> View attachment 438948
> View attachment 438949
> View attachment 438950
> Sweet little Tessy has been enjoying her favourite spot in the garden today. The weather has been wonderful. I'm hoping to have her new pen built here in the next few days, so I may have to move this lovely wisteria.
> View attachment 438948
> View attachment 438949
> View attachment 438950


We look forward to seeing Tessy's pen


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> We look forward to seeing Tessy's pen


Thank you @Charity
I'll put some picci's up. It's quite a basic pen, off the back of the house and garage, with a tunnel in the wall. It's just for Tessy. 'Not sure what Max will make of it, but he prefers other areas of the garden anyway.


----------



## TriTri

Talk of the devil....


----------



## Megan Carpenter

This is Tiger  he’s almost 3 weeks old! We’re keeping him and his 4 siblings have got homes waiting for when they are older. 
Love all the photos!


----------



## TriTri

Megan Carpenter said:


> This is Tiger  he's almost 3 weeks old! We're keeping him and his 4 siblings have got homes waiting for when they are older.
> Love all the photos!


Awww, he's so cute, I don't blame you keeping him ❤.


----------



## Megan Carpenter

TriTri said:


> Awww, he's so cute, I don't blame you keeping him ❤.


Thank you! He is a handsome boy  will be 3 weeks on Sunday!


----------



## raysmyheart

Megan Carpenter said:


> This is Tiger  he's almost 3 weeks old!


Tiger is adorable! ♥


----------



## raysmyheart

SbanR said:


> Making the most of today's good weather before it turns
> 
> View attachment 438888


OH, what a beautiful picture @SbanR of a beautiful Kitty!


----------



## ewelsh

Megan Carpenter said:


> This is Tiger  he's almost 3 weeks old! We're keeping him and his 4 siblings have got homes waiting for when they are older.
> Love all the photos!


Wow he is so sweet but soooo young, where is his mummy?


----------



## Cully

Beautiful Storm said:


> Enya looks like she's enjoying her afternoon nap
> 
> View attachment 438938


They have no sense of decorum do they, especially when asleep:Smuggrin


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy with no head


----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy with no head
> 
> View attachment 438999


 I much prefer Missy WITH a head, put it back on please


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy with no head
> 
> View attachment 438999


I agree! Bring back her beautiful head! Thanks


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie likes my face mask a lot.


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Cully said:


> They have no sense of decorum do they, especially when asleep:Smuggrin


Nope, none what so ever!


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> Annie likes my face mask a lot.
> 
> View attachment 439001
> 
> 
> View attachment 439002
> 
> 
> View attachment 439000


Yes! That would be the perfect mask for this little Piratess!


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> Annie likes my face mask a lot.
> 
> View attachment 439001
> 
> 
> View attachment 439002
> 
> 
> View attachment 439000


Then Annie should have a mask then!


----------



## Megan Carpenter

ewelsh said:


> Wow he is so sweet but soooo young, where is his mummy?


His mum is with us as well as his siblings


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Then Annie should have a mask then!


I don't think she'd appreciate that!


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> I much prefer Missy WITH a head, put it back on please





Trixie1 said:


> I agree! Bring back her beautiful head! Thanks


No worries… here she is, completely reassembled…


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> No worries… here she is, completely reassembled…
> 
> View attachment 439008


But she does check if all is correct, obviously


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> No worries… here she is, completely reassembled…
> 
> View attachment 439008


Oh! Hello Missy! Nice to see you with your head back on!! xx


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie likes my face mask a lot.
> 
> View attachment 439001
> 
> 
> View attachment 439002
> 
> 
> View attachment 439000


Like Misty, she can't resist dangly bits. I can't count the number of earplug wires she's ruined.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother it's rather warm...but I've found a new cool spot to be. Who knew the middle of a giant phormium could hide an Oscar?"




























I'm glad I saw him go in there or I'd have had no idea where he was!


----------



## Psygon




----------



## MissyfromMice

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother it's rather warm...but I've found a new cool spot to be. Who knew the middle of a giant phormium could hide an Oscar?"
> 
> View attachment 439016
> 
> 
> View attachment 439017
> 
> 
> View attachment 439018
> 
> 
> I'm glad I saw him go in there or I'd have had no idea where he was!


What a clever boy !


----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin , I don't blame you Oscar, it must be nice and cool in there, like a mini jungle. Moo likes to climb the yucca as it's nice and cool among her spider friends. When her head is covered in cobwebs I know exactly where she's been.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother it's rather warm...but I've found a new cool spot to be. Who knew the middle of a giant phormium could hide an Oscar?"
> 
> View attachment 439016
> 
> 
> View attachment 439017
> 
> 
> View attachment 439018
> 
> 
> I'm glad I saw him go in there or I'd have had no idea where he was!


@Cully took the words right out of my mouth, he's having a little adventure and pretending to be a tiger in the jungle xx


----------



## Charity

I don't know why the kits don't want to go out this afternoon, its lovely and warm, but there we are. Toppy's been sitting with me while I do my online shopping and Bunty's enjoying the peace and quiet of the bedroom (well she was :Snaphappy).


----------



## Jonescat

Two happy cats in the box from the veggie delivery










and Aelfred, self-isolating on the other side of the room - which is probably for the best


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy enjoying a sunny Caturday


----------



## Charity

Toppy and his tent this morning


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie can still look like a kitten.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 439114


What lovely white tummy you have Annie.


----------



## Cully

Came out the laundry door to sit in the garden with my cuppa and realised I'd left my phone inside. I was only gone a few seconds to fetch it but came out of the side door this time.








Poor Misty nearly jumped out of her skin when I sneaked up behind her. She must have thought I'd abandoned her.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Came out the laundry door to sit in the garden with my cuppa and realised I'd left my phone inside. I was only gone a few seconds to fetch it but came out of the side door this time.
> View attachment 439147
> 
> Poor Misty nearly jumped out of her skin when I sneaked up behind her. She must have thought I'd abandoned her.


You're cruel!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Someone has found a warm pillow to rest their head against!



















(Sorry poor quality photos!)

H. X


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> You're cruel!


Not really. By the time I got back to the laundry there were two residents in there, so I thought I'd be a really good girl and avoid them by using the other door.
She's not allowed in that door anyway, at least not without me. I put a notice on the door asking people not to let her in if possible. Unfortunately she hasn't learnt to read yet:Bag.


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Someone has found a warm pillow to rest their head against!
> 
> View attachment 439149
> 
> 
> View attachment 439148
> 
> 
> (Sorry poor quality photos!)
> 
> H. X


Nice to see those two so close!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Not really. By the time I got back to the laundry there were two residents in there, so I thought I'd be a really good girl and avoid them by using the other door.
> She's not allowed in that door anyway, at least not without me. I put a notice on the door asking people not to let her in if possible. Unfortunately she hasn't learnt to read yet:Bag.


And if she had she still wouldn't care.


----------



## TriTri

Megan Carpenter said:


> Thank you! He is a handsome boy  will be 3 weeks on Sunday!


Happy Birthday Tiger, you gorgeous little Tabby Tiger ❤


----------



## LeArthur

An inverted freshly baked Battenburg loaf @MrsFunkin



















There is a droplet of dribble on his chin  in his defence, he has just woken up from a nap!


----------



## SbanR

lea247 said:


> An inverted freshly baked Battenburg loaf @MrsFunkin
> 
> View attachment 439205
> 
> 
> View attachment 439206
> 
> 
> There is a droplet of dribble on his chin  in his defence, he has just woken up from a nap!


Have you ever tripped over him lea?


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> Have you ever tripped over him lea?


:Hilarious

No actually I haven't. Mainly because he often makes grunting noises while he's in that pose, so I can usually hear him before I see him


----------



## Blackcat2000

My em who evidently has no idea of personal space


----------



## Blackcat2000




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning Arthur, you delicious boy


----------



## Milo’s mum

@Psygon Please call National Geographic and enter these photos in their competition. Your camera skills are always good but these are unique.


----------



## Charity

Pretty chilly here this morning so Bunty and Toppy prefer staying in. First we had a game, they stopped for a snack and then they went to bed. Toppy was so sound asleep, he didn't even hear me creep in to take the photo.


----------



## Jen8971

I could spend hours going through this thread looking at all these beautiful photos.
Here is Ash helping me work from home this morning.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy's serious about her workout


----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy's serious about her workout
> 
> View attachment 439309


And worked up simply enormous thighs:Jawdrop:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie wishing everybody a good morning


----------



## dustydiamond1

Charity said:


> Toppy and his tent this morning
> 
> View attachment 439087
> 
> 
> View attachment 439088


"Toppy and his Tent" would be a great name for a childrens book. :Hilarious


----------



## dustydiamond1

Megan Carpenter said:


> This is Tiger  he's almost 3 weeks old! We're keeping him and his 4 siblings have got homes waiting for when they are older.
> Love all the photos!


:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## dustydiamond1

Does this tail make my butt look big?


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Does this tail make my butt look big?
> View attachment 439329


No, it's very elegant!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie wishing everybody a good morning
> 
> View attachment 439326
> 
> 
> View attachment 439327


Good morning you gorgeous little mouser. Hope you will have an interesting day. No nasty surprises for your mum though.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning Annie x


----------



## Cully

I want to make my bed. Moo has other ideas.


----------



## Jen8971

Ash is blissfully unaware that we are going to the vet for kitten vaccines in half an hour!


----------



## Cully

newpack said:


> new video book for cat


I managed 3 minutes:Banghead. Is there a prize for getting to the end? Or therapy perhaps!


----------



## Cully

My wilderness patch is providing great fun for Misty and her pal Sooty.
She's hiding in it waiting for him to find her.
I know because she did her meerkat impression and ducked back down.








Nice to see the kids having fun:Cat.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I managed 3 minutes:Banghead. Is there a prize for getting to the end? Or therapy perhaps!


You have greater endurance than me


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy with sunlit head


----------



## ChaosCat

'Okay Miss, so what is your reason for returning from work this late?'


----------



## Charity

My two have been very very bad cats this afternoon. I heard my OH shouting to me "Bunty's got something in the garden, she's playing with it". I ran outside and she was on the top patio with a little bird on the ground which wasn't moving so I assumed it was already dead. :Arghh As I went towards her, she ran off indoors. I was just about to pick the bird up, which was a female sparrow, and definitely dead, when a ginger flash appeared, grabbed the bird in his mouth and ran off indoors through the bedroom window. :Jawdrop When I got inside, my OH had managed to get Toppy to drop the bird. So, they are both in lockdown for the rest of the day. I just hope there isn't a nest of little ones nearby waiting for their Mum to come home. :Bawling

I can see the conversation between them afterwards.....

_Toppy_: "Now we're for it, what are we going to tell her happened"
_Bunty_: "Stop panicking, we'll tell her the bird was sat on the fence when it came over faint and fell off. We were trying to revive it when she came out"
_Toppy_: "But I ran off with it"
_Bunty:_ "Hmmm, that was rather stupid of you Toppy. Well....we'll say you rushed it indoors to carry out CPR"
_Toppy_: "But I don't know how to do CPR...anyway, what is CPR? Is it something to do with Cats Protection?
_Bunty:_ (sigh) "Never mind...that's not the point dummy. We're just trying to convince her we didn't kill it"
_Toppy_: "WE didn't, you did"
_Bunty_: "Don't nit pick. Here she comes, have you got the story straight?" 
_Toppy:_ "Think so......remind me again, what did I bring the bird indoors for?" :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:


----------



## Cully

Oh dear @Charity , I hope they both feel thoroughly chastised. No treats tonight. 
Just hope that if there is a nest then they were old enough to leave.
I do love the conversation though. I can just imagine it.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> My two have been very very bad cats this afternoon. I heard my OH shouting to me "Bunty's got something in the garden, she's playing with it". I ran outside and she was on the top patio with a little bird on the ground which wasn't moving so I assumed it was already dead. :Arghh As I went towards her, she ran off indoors. I was just about to pick the bird up, which was a female sparrow, and definitely dead, when a ginger flash appeared, grabbed the bird in his mouth and ran off indoors through the bedroom window. :Jawdrop When I got inside, my OH had managed to get Toppy to drop the bird. So, they are both in lockdown for the rest of the day. I just hope there isn't a nest of little ones nearby waiting for their Mum to come home. :Bawling
> 
> I can see the conversation between them afterwards.....
> 
> _Toppy_: "Now we're for it, what are we going to tell her happened"
> _Bunty_: "Stop panicking, we'll tell her the bird was sat on the fence when it came over faint and fell off. We were trying to revive it when she came out"
> _Toppy_: "But I ran off with it"
> _Bunty:_ "Hmmm, that was rather stupid of you Toppy. Well....we'll say you rushed it indoors to carry out CPR"
> _Toppy_: "But I don't know how to do CPR...anyway, what is CPR? Is it something to do with Cats Protection?
> _Bunty:_ (sigh) "Never mind...that's not the point dummy. We're just trying to convince her we didn't kill it"
> _Toppy_: "WE didn't, you did"
> _Bunty_: "Don't nit pick. Here she comes, have you got the story straight?"
> _Toppy:_ "Think so......remind me again, what did I bring the bird indoors for?" :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:
> 
> View attachment 439452


Oh No! Naughty Mr and Mrs Toppy! Sounds like a team effort to me! Looking at them now, butter wouldn't melt!! RIP little sparrow! Lockdown, not good!! Hope it's not for 8 weeks


----------



## Beautiful Storm

A bengal doing what bengal's do best, surveying her territory from the highest possible point :Happy


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> _Toppy:_ "Think so......remind me again, what did I bring the bird indoors for?"


CPR Toppy. Cat Protection Rescue


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie kindly kept me company before I had to leave for school. Usually she loves the early mornings outside so I felt really privileged.


----------



## Charity

Good girl Annie, now what will you be up to while Mum's out I wonder?


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Good girl Annie, now what will you be up to while Mum's out I wonder?


Bringing a few lively " welcome home" pressies for mum?


----------



## Shrike

Been very chilly last few days in Nottingham. Still quite cold now, but lovely when in the sun!
















Brooke is certainly enjoying it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you know I don't like the same food for more than one meal at a time...I'm just going to have a groom whilst you chastise yourself at your inability to speak cat and understand what exactly I am asking for"


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you know I don't like the same food for more than one meal at a time...I'm just going to have a groom whilst you chastise yourself at your inability to speak cat and understand what exactly I am asking for"
> 
> View attachment 439526


Oh Oscar, some decorum Please!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Good girl Annie, now what will you be up to while Mum's out I wonder?





SbanR said:


> Bringing a few lively " welcome home" pressies for mum?


Well... my son found the head of a mouse next to his shoes when he got ready for work. No idea where the rest is, inside Annie most probably.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## popcornsmum

Now @Charity Popcorn was very jealous when she heard your 2 managed to catch a bird because we have a Sparrows nest in the outside of our bathroom extractor fan (its switched off!) And Popcorn has spent an entire 2 weeks like this...

I can hear them tweeting and their wings flapping!!! 









If I stretch maybe il see them!?









OMG one just flew past the window! This is torture!


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur's current situation


----------



## LeArthur

All that stretching was tiring :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Arthur! You are delicious


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> Arthur's current situation
> 
> View attachment 439568


Oh Arthur you adorable little love bug :Kiss


----------



## SbanR

lea247 said:


> All that stretching was tiring :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 439569


Arthur's yoga poses

I believe your tummy is becoming even more rounded Arthur


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> Arthur's yoga poses
> 
> I believe your tummy is becoming even more rounded Arthur


You've reminded me I must weigh him


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Breathe in Arthur - and make sure you have a wee before you go on


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Breathe in Arthur - and make sure you have a wee before you go on


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> Now @Charity Popcorn was very jealous when she heard your 2 managed to catch a bird because we have a Sparrows nest in the outside of our bathroom extractor fan (its switched off!) And Popcorn has spent an entire 2 weeks like this...
> 
> I can hear them tweeting and their wings flapping!!!
> View attachment 439562
> 
> 
> If I stretch maybe il see them!?
> View attachment 439563
> 
> 
> OMG one just flew past the window! This is torture!
> View attachment 439564


Oh no! What torment for poor Popcorn, sounds like they will be fledging soon and gone. Then what will she do?


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Arthur's yoga poses
> 
> I believe your tummy is becoming even more rounded Arthur


Nonsense sweet boy, you're just a gorgeous cuddle bundle.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Breathe in Arthur - and make sure you have a wee before you go on


And a Poo!!! That'll shave a few extra gms


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Oh no! What torment for poor Popcorn, sounds like they will be fledging soon and gone. Then what will she do?


Yeah I saw 2 of them on the washing line this aftn!! They're adorable! I dont know but the change in her is so dramatic shes SO friendly now! She loves the birds and watching Marmaduke outside and has turned into quite a nice little cat! Obvs she still bites on occasion! Lol but shes loving having these birdies here!


----------



## ChaosCat

Any detectives on board? Something happened to my bathtub between my morning shower and coming back home with the bread rolls for breakfast...


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Any detectives on board? Something happened to my bathtub between my morning shower and coming back home with the bread rolls for breakfast...
> 
> View attachment 439645
> 
> 
> View attachment 439644
> View attachment 439646


Step 1. You've inspected the evidence
Step 2. Look for possible suspects and question them!


----------



## Charity

Ooops! It couldn't possibly have been that sweet little Annie xx


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Step 1. You've inspected the evidence
> Step 2. Look for possible suspects and question them!





Charity said:


> Ooops! It couldn't possibly have been that sweet little Annie xx


The suspect sort of shrugged her shoulders and went outside, no proper statement to be got from her


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh dear!!!


Oh... fresh bread rolls for breakfast... yum... yum...


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Any detectives on board? Something happened to my bathtub between my morning shower and coming back home with the bread rolls for breakfast...
> 
> View attachment 439645
> 
> 
> View attachment 439644
> View attachment 439646


Hm, well if that's your shower drainage hole in the last photo, I would suspect that:
A. A creature, either legged or winged caught Annie's attention. She chased it all around the bathroom and it disappeared down the drainage hole. Or the creature was caught and eaten.
B. Annie investigated a noise coming from the bathroom and discovered something emerging from the hole. A chase followed until the intruder was caught and eaten.
C. (and I consider this to be the most likely.) Annie was having a pee down the hole, even though she had been told never to do this. A tiny creature, who thought he had found the perfect hiding place, objected to his sudden 'shower' and bit her on the bum. Annie was so suprised she panicked and leapt all around the shower leaving muddy pawprints. She then understood your advice about never peeing down the hole. To say sorry and prove she is still a ferocious piratess, even when faced with a dangerous foe, the creature was promptly fished out of hiding and eaten.
Unfortunately you came back with your breakfast rolls before she had time to mop the pawprints off the shower.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Hm, well if that's your shower drainage hole in the last photo, I would suspect that:
> A. A creature, either legged or winged caught Annie's attention. She chased it all around the bathroom and it disappeared down the drainage hole. Or the creature was caught and eaten.
> B. Annie investigated a noise coming from the bathroom and discovered something emerging from the hole. A chase followed until the intruder was caught and eaten.
> C. (and I consider this to be the most likely.) Annie was having a pee down the hole, even though she had been told never to do this. A tiny creature, who thought he had found the perfect hiding place, objected to his sudden 'shower' and bit her on the bum. Annie was so suprised she panicked and leapt all around the shower leaving muddy pawprints. She then understood your advice about never peeing down the hole. To say sorry and prove she is still a ferocious piratess, even when faced with a dangerous foe, the creature was promptly fished out of hiding and eaten.
> Unfortunately you came back with your breakfast rolls before she had time to mop the pawprints off the shower.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

She looks far too innocent to be the perpetrator!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> She looks far too innocent to be the perpetrator!
> 
> View attachment 439666


You should have inspected her paws. Too late now though


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 439663


Making plans for domination, eh, Missy?


----------



## MissyfromMice

Mrs Funkin said:


> Making plans for domination, eh, Missy?


First the back yard - then the village of Mice - then the World.


----------



## Charity

I've got my eye on you so don't try anything










Toppy just loves fresh air and sunshine


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I've got my eye on you so don't try anything
> 
> View attachment 439692
> 
> 
> Toppy just loves fresh air and sunshine
> 
> View attachment 439691


Aw don't tell him but Toppy makes a lovely bride.:Kiss


----------



## Joy84

When you order Indian food and deliveroo brings you this ...


----------



## ChaosCat

Joy84 said:


> When you order Indian food and deliveroo brings you this ...
> View attachment 439703


So much better than a meal!


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> When you order Indian food and deliveroo brings you this ...
> View attachment 439703


Take away's are so much better than they used to be. I'd be ordering every day:Happy.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Take away's are so much better than they used to be. I'd be ordering every day:Happy.


Misty would have something to say about that


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Misty would have something to say about that


Yes, 'make mine a double tuna.'


----------



## Willow_Warren

Yesterday afternoon x x


----------



## ewelsh

It's no longer my shed, Lottie has well and truly claimed it her shed


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> It's no longer my shed, Lottie has well and truly claimed it her shed
> 
> View attachment 439761
> 
> 
> View attachment 439762


Is she throwing a shed warming party?


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Is she throwing a shed warming party?


No one is allowed in, if we try to enter her shed she bites our ankles :Hilarious your all very welcome to come and try but I don't fancy your chances


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> It's no longer my shed, Lottie has well and truly claimed it her shed
> 
> View attachment 439761
> 
> 
> View attachment 439762


I think you should have a sign over the door


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> No one is allowed in, if we try to enter her shed she bites our ankles :Hilarious your all very welcome to come and try but I don't fancy your chances


Will you get another shed for your purposes or have you lost your chance now?


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> No one is allowed in, if we try to enter her shed she bites our ankles :Hilarious your all very welcome to come and try but I don't fancy your chances


Think I'll give it a miss if you don't mind.:Nailbiting


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 439780


What are you watching Missy? A mouse? A rat? Squirrel? Bird?


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> What are you watching Missy? A mouse? A rat? Squirrel? Bird?


A lizard. She's the best lizard watcher/catcher in the neighbourhood.


----------



## ChaosCat

Garden time in the sun and a stinky twin- perfect Sunday afternoon for Annie.


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Sharing a bed is getting a bit of a tight squeeze for this growing pair


----------



## SbanR

Beautiful Storm said:


> Sharing a bed is getting a bit of a tight squeeze for this growing pair
> 
> View attachment 439832


Time to invest in a larger bed


----------



## Beautiful Storm

SbanR said:


> Time to invest in a larger bed


I think you might be right :Happy


----------



## Jesthar

Not sure what you call this pose - Halo Tail is the best I've come up with so far!


----------



## Charity

You are my sunshine


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> You are my sunshine
> 
> View attachment 439851
> 
> 
> View attachment 439852
> 
> 
> View attachment 439853


Hello! To You two little rays of sunshine!


----------



## Lutricia

*Nite nite *​


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother...I just thought I'd stretch out in front of the fire...and show you my little naked belly - it's nearly nine months now you know! Oh and could you tell @Psygon that Skinny Mouse is still awesome"


----------



## popcornsmum

On Sun night someone (Popcorn) took my roast beef off the kitchen top and once shaken dead ate it off the floor  She was obvs still full from her feast and didnt eat her breakfast Mon morn and stayed in bed asleep! 








So this morning whilst she was asleep upstairs I was outside for all of 30 seconds helping her furless brother make a digging patch in the garden our beautiful ginger visitor snuck in and ate Popcorns breakfast  After i put him back outside (hes so well behaved usually and an absolute darling of a cat we just adore him he spends most of the day in our garden purring and following the furless one around and has helped him realise cats can be nice and friendly!!) 
Popcorn decided to come down and sniff around a bit and she was not bothered in the slightest hed been in the house (I'd replaced her breakfast!) and took herself back up to bed!! 
She has been the loveliest girl today too all purry and non bitey! We are now seriously considering getting another cat next year. We'd quite like a distinguised chilled ginger one of our own! 
Isnt he beautiful!


----------



## Jesthar

Nope, I don't want to deal with the world today...


----------



## SbanR

Daily fix


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Daily fix
> 
> View attachment 439927
> View attachment 439928
> View attachment 439929


Oh dear, oh dear... it's become a daily habit!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Oh dear, oh dear... it's become a daily habit!


I fear so


----------



## Jen8971

I have a million places to fall asleep. But the bar stool is where I have chosen.


----------



## ChaosCat

Getting strict looks again for being home so late.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Getting strict looks again for being home so late.
> 
> View attachment 439944


She was worried about you as any guardian would be. You really should have at least called to let her know.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> She was worried about you as any guardian would be. You really should have at least called to let her know.



You are right- but she never answers the phone anyway.


----------



## Charity

In a few minutes his internal clock will wake him up and he'll be yelling for his tea


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> You are right- but she never answers the phone anyway.


Hm, too busy hunting down your dinner no doubt, squeak!!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> In a few minutes his internal clock will wake him up and he'll be yelling for his tea
> 
> View attachment 439945


I love Toppy's cobby little paws, so neat and tidy. :Cat


----------



## LeArthur

I knew Arthur was comfortable in his harness,but didn't realise he was that comfortable!


----------



## Shrike

Orlando - surveying Brooke's realm!








"One day, all this shall be mine!"








Later - relaxing with his Sis, Pearl.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy chilling with neighbour Alpha.


----------



## ChaosCat

Shrike said:


> View attachment 439950
> 
> Orlando - surveying Brooke's realm!
> View attachment 439951
> 
> "One day, all this shall be mine!"
> View attachment 439952
> 
> Later - relaxing with his Sis, Pearl.


Brooke, you *really* must show them who's the boss!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 439979


Is Annie warning you not to be late AGAIN!

Is else...........................................!


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 439979


She does look like she's about to give you a talking too!!


----------



## ewelsh

Shrike said:


> View attachment 439950
> 
> Orlando - surveying Brooke's realm!
> View attachment 439951
> 
> "One day, all this shall be mine!"
> View attachment 439952
> 
> Later - relaxing with his Sis, Pearl.


Come on Brooke, girl power and all that


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Human Mother it's very hot so I'm napping in here if you don't mind..."


----------



## SbanR

Siesta


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Is Annie warning you not to be late AGAIN!
> 
> Is else...........................................!





Trixie1 said:


> She does look like she's about to give you a talking too!!


I felt like it was exactly that- and returned from work even later. 
She has given up on me and is somewhere outside. I hope she won't be too cross on her return.
Life is hard with such a strict boss!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> I felt like it was exactly that- and returned from work even later.
> She has given up on me and is somewhere outside. I hope she won't be too cross on her return.
> Life is hard with such a strict boss!


Oh she'll come round as soon as she's sure you've learnt your lesson. What a stern mistress you have. Hope you get a cuddle later


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Oh she'll come round as soon as she's sure you've learnt your lesson. What a stern mistress you have. Hope you get a cuddle later


Thanks to your good wishes she was very cuddly indeed.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks to your good wishes she was very cuddly indeed.


Happy to help.:Joyful


----------



## Charity

Our neighbour at the bottom of the garden has cleared the area adjoining our fencing by cutting down a willow tree and loads of brambles. I used to hate these because they always grew over into the catproof netting so I was always trying to snip them off without cutting the netting. Now they are gone, we have a different problem that neighbouring cats are coming to sit on top of the fence. There was a large fluffy black one there this morning I've not seen before. Toppy was sat right below him while they gave each other the evil eye. Bunty, meanwhile, was sat in the bedroom window watching her pal protect their territory on his own.....bit cowardly I thought.


----------



## Cully

@Charity , spray bottle, or a hosepipe if you need a longer aim. It wont harm them and should tell them they'll get a good soaking if they poke their heads over.
I have to resort to it sometimes and it normally works. I just have to make sure Misty isn't hanging around to get caught in the drenching.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @Charity , spray bottle, or a hosepipe if you need a longer aim. It wont harm them and should tell them they'll get a good soaking if they poke their heads over.
> I have to resort to it sometimes and it normally works. I just have to make sure Misty isn't hanging around to get caught in the drenching.


Yes, I use a hosepipe sometimes when the cat next door is on the fence, as soon as she sees me pick it up, she's gone. Usually as soon as they see one of us come out, they disappear. Our fences are very high so too far up for either Toppy or Bunty to jump up. I don't think Toppy would appreciate it if I did it when he was right underneath when he's trying to guard our home, thankfully, he comes when I call.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> @Charity , spray bottle, or a hosepipe if you need a longer aim. It wont harm them and should tell them they'll get a good soaking if they poke their heads over.
> I have to resort to it sometimes and it normally works. I just have to make sure Misty isn't hanging around to get caught in the drenching.


I can just see @Charity popping in and out like a yoyo, brandishing her spray bottle:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Shrike

"I don't care if the neighbours can see an unladylike pose - I'm lovin' the sun today!"








"Oooh yeah!"








"C'mon Slave, roll with me!"








"What do you mean by clean yourself up before coming in - I always clean myself up on your bed!"


----------



## ChaosCat

Preparing for a night out


----------



## ChaosCat

Yes, Annie is quite mad. But at least I am forgiven for my sins- today is a holiday and we had a good morning play session.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Yes, Annie is quite mad. But at least I am forgiven for my sins- today is a holiday and we had a good morning play session.
> 
> View attachment 440100
> 
> 
> View attachment 440101
> 
> 
> View attachment 440102
> 
> 
> View attachment 440103
> 
> 
> View attachment 440104


She always makes me laugh on your stairs, she's quite an acrobat


----------



## ewelsh

Another cracking photo of Brooke!










Annie that's hilarious


----------



## Charity

Out in the garden with his friend


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Toppy :Hilarious:Hilarious does your friend smell nice! Your garden is lovely and colourful @Charity


----------



## MissyfromMice

Morning grooming session


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Yes, Annie is quite mad. But at least I am forgiven for my sins- today is a holiday and we had a good morning play session.
> 
> View attachment 440100
> 
> 
> View attachment 440101
> 
> 
> View attachment 440102
> 
> 
> View attachment 440103
> 
> 
> View attachment 440104


Looks like she had great fun


----------



## LeArthur

My current view from the 'office' :Hilarious










We won't tell my mum he stretches his front feet out and paddles her sofa :Bag


----------



## SbanR

lea247 said:


> My current view from the 'office' :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 440127
> 
> 
> We won't tell my mum he stretches his front feet out and paddles her sofa :Bag


That's a lovely view lea. It's a wonder you get any work done


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Arthur, you do make me smile


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> That's a lovely view lea. It's a wonder you get any work done


Well, productivity has been slow today if I'm honest!

Somehow I feel like it's been a long week (confusing I know!) and now I've got the Friday feeling


----------



## SbanR

lea247 said:


> Well, productivity has been slow today if I'm honest!
> 
> Somehow I feel like it's been a long week (confusing I know!) and now I've got the Friday feeling


Haha. You're definitely confused but that's a brilliant excuse for shortening the week


----------



## SbanR

Ollie went after a squirrel but it was far too fast for him


----------



## Charity

lea247 said:


> My current view from the 'office' :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 440127
> 
> 
> We won't tell my mum he stretches his front feet out and paddles her sofa :Bag


Oh Arthur, you are such a layabout, like my Toppy xx


----------



## ewelsh

lea247 said:


> My current view from the 'office' :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 440127
> 
> 
> We won't tell my mum he stretches his front feet out and paddles her sofa :Bag


Good boy Arthur horizontal as always :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Ollie went after a squirrel but it was far too fast for him
> 
> View attachment 440131


Ollie squirrels are too fast for monkeys!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ewelsh

Another day, another dog ball


----------



## Charity

Settling down for the evening, get the TV on Mum


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Comfy Jiggs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww, Jiggs, are you asleep on your Dad?

Hope the recovery process is going well for your beloved @Gallifreyangirl


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

No he’s asleep on his mum me


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww, good boy Jiggs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you've been talking to Jiggs' mum? Could you please tell my fellow teenager that I'm chilling with you too. It's what all the 13 year olds are doing today"


----------



## Charity




----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## slartibartfast

Arthur!!!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 440285


Who are the crossed paws for Toppy?:Cat


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Who are the crossed paws for Toppy?:Cat


I think he's just putting on that innocent look, probably been up to something . In fact, I know he has, he dug up my sweet peas :Banghead


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy's favourite scratching post


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> I think he's just putting on that innocent look, probably been up to something . In fact, I know he has, he dug up my sweet peas :Banghead


 Toppy why on Earth would you do such a thing?!


----------



## Charity

lea247 said:


> Toppy why on Earth would you do such a thing?!


To be fair, they are quite near to where he likes to go to the loo so i can see him thinking "Who put those there, soon get them out"


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> To be fair, they are quite near to where he likes to go to the loo so i can see him thinking "Who put those there, soon get them out"


Of course. Have to keep the loo free of clutter


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I think he's just putting on that innocent look, probably been up to something . In fact, I know he has, he dug up my sweet peas :Banghead


At least he's leaving those birdies alone lol.


----------



## MissyfromMice

The perfect hiding place


----------



## Charity

There's a piece of next door's ornamental grass blown by the wind onto a strand of spider's web across our window outside and Toppy's been trying to catch it


----------



## ChaosCat

She found BBQ ashes to roll in again...


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> She found BBQ ashes to roll in again...
> 
> View attachment 440396
> 
> 
> View attachment 440397


I love the way Annie lies on the step with legs dangling down on either side, with the tail as stabilising rudder


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> I love the way Annie lies on the step with legs dangling down on either side, with the tail as stabilising rudder


I always think it's like some leopard holding siesta on a big branch.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 440412


I first thought it was a blanket printed with mice and thought it very fitting for a dreaming cat. But apparently Missy doesn't need printed mice for her good dreams.


----------



## Mrs Brown

_I haven't caught a mouse in over 2 weeks and she thinks this old thing will do._ Not impressed!


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> I first thought it was a blanket printed with mice and thought it very fitting for a dreaming cat. But apparently Missy doesn't need printed mice for her good dreams.


Counting grey foxes can be very soothing too.


----------



## Charity

Silly Sunday


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Every time I sit down this happens :Smuggrin


----------



## LeArthur

Beautiful Storm said:


> Every time I sit down this happens :Smuggrin
> 
> View attachment 440449


I hope you recently went to the loo and have a drink and snacks!


----------



## ChaosCat

Beautiful Storm said:


> Every time I sit down this happens :Smuggrin
> 
> View attachment 440449





lea247 said:


> I hope you recently went to the loo and have a drink and snacks!


No drink!  Or the loo calls again too soon!


----------



## Beautiful Storm

lea247 said:


> I hope you recently went to the loo and have a drink and snacks!


My iPad only has 3% battery! I may have to call on the mercy of my husband to get me a charger.


----------



## SbanR

Beautiful Storm said:


> My iPad only has 3% battery! I may have to call on the mercy of my husband to get me a charger.


Or learn to walk contorted in a seated position


----------



## Beautiful Storm

SbanR said:


> Or learn to walk contorted in a seated position


It is a skill I think I will need to master. I appear to fast becoming the preferred sleeping spot for Enya


----------



## Mrs Brown

Beautiful Storm said:


> Every time I sit down this happens :Smuggrin
> 
> View attachment 440449


You love it though! When your cat deigns to lounge on you then all you can do is be grateful. :Cat

Mine doesn't do this often and I wonder why he chooses to on those rare occasions. Sometimes I have to admit I grab him as he walks by and (gently) force him to lie down next to me. I am used to having several cats but now he is the only one so he gets a mountain of attention from me.

:Cat:Cat


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Mrs Brown said:


> You love it though! When your cat deigns to lounge on you then all you can do is be grateful. :Cat
> 
> Mine doesn't do this often and I wonder why he chooses to on those rare occasions. Sometimes I have to admit I grab him as he walks by and (gently) force him to lie down next to me. I am used to having several cats but now he is the only one so he gets a mountain of attention from me.
> 
> :Cat:Cat


You're right, I do love it! I love the fact that she chooses to be with me, even if it means I can't move until she wakes up :Joyful

When we chose to have bengals it was with the knowledge that they are not considered to be lap cats. I'm so glad that Enya goes by her own rules


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you've been talking to Jiggs' mum? Could you please tell my fellow teenager that I'm chilling with you too. It's what all the 13 year olds are doing today"
> 
> View attachment 440279


Hello handsome Oscar Woo xx


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> The perfect hiding place
> 
> View attachment 440335


Peek a boo Missy.
I see you!! xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> There's a piece of next door's ornamental grass blown by the wind onto a strand of spider's web across our window outside and Toppy's been trying to catch it
> 
> View attachment 440358
> 
> 
> View attachment 440359


:Hilarious:Hilarious Silly Toppy :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> She found BBQ ashes to roll in again...
> 
> View attachment 440396
> 
> 
> View attachment 440397


Even covered in ash you're still a stunningly gorgeous girl Annie :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Silly Sunday
> 
> View attachment 440439
> 
> 
> View attachment 440438
> 
> 
> View attachment 440437


There he is, soppy Toppy wearing his tent :Kiss:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Ollie and friend


----------



## Charity

We've been out and seen off a neighbouring cat (well, actually we just sat and stared at him, Mum saw him off) but staring is hard work so that means we now deserve a rest


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> We've been out and seen off a neighbouring cat (well, actually we just sat and stared at him, Mum saw him off) but staring is hard work so that means we now deserve a rest
> 
> View attachment 440502


Hello you two I agree! Staring is really hard work! You really do have to concentrate!! So yes, well deserved rest I say! x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Beautiful Storm said:


> Every time I sit down this happens :Smuggrin
> 
> View attachment 440449


Welcome to my world !!!


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur and I are sat out enjoying the weather together


----------



## Willow_Warren

Both of them have been enjoying the garden today. Although I'm not sure I agree with Lola's decision to settle down in the raspberry bed..



















H x


----------



## Charity

A couple of years ago, I grew some grass in an old cat litter tray in the garden. Unfortunately, Bunty prefers sitting in it rather than eating it so its got totally flattened.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> A couple of years ago, I grew some grass in an old cat litter tray in the garden. Unfortunately, Bunty prefers sitting in it rather than eating it so its got totally flattened.
> 
> View attachment 440553


A comfy outdoor bed mum


----------



## ewelsh

What a good slave you are @Charity, perfect size for Bunty


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

I've just spent a lovely half hour in the garden with Misty and a Da Bird wand. She doesn't play with it often but I thought she might get rid of some energy before bedtime.
She was soon leaping for the feather after stalking and pouncing on it in the overgrown flower bed.
Best was when Sooty joined in. Neither of us noticed him sneaking up until he leapt in the air at the feather.
It was a real joy to watch them both, especially as I don't think Sooty gets to play at home. 
Only wish I'd taken my camera out with us, although not sure how I'd have managed to swish the wand _and_ take pics at the same time.








Ready for supper and bed I think.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I've just spent a lovely half hour in the garden with Misty and a Da Bird wand. She doesn't play with it often but I thought she might get rid of some energy before bedtime.
> She was soon leaping for the feather after stalking and pouncing on it in the overgrown flower bed.
> Best was when Sooty joined in. Neither of us noticed him sneaking up until he leapt in the air at the feather.
> It was a real joy to watch them both, especially as I don't think Sooty gets to play at home.
> Only wish I'd taken my camera out with us, although not sure how I'd have managed to swish the wand _and_ take pics at the same time.
> View attachment 440595
> 
> Ready for supper and bed I think.


Sometimes the little things are the most precious


----------



## MissyfromMice

It's nice to have someone to snuggle with when you're feeling a bit under the weather


----------



## MissyfromMice

lea247 said:


> Arthur and I are sat out enjoying the weather together
> 
> View attachment 440518


The colour of the cat bed matches perfectly with Arthur's eyes.


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> It's nice to have someone to snuggle with when you're feeling a bit under the weather
> 
> View attachment 440607


Hope you feel better very, very soon. x


----------



## Jen8971

I'm jealous of all of your lovely gardens! Our outdoor space is very limited sadly


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> It's nice to have someone to snuggle with when you're feeling a bit under the weather
> 
> View attachment 440607


Hope you're feeling better today!


----------



## Charity

Waiting patiently for me to get her breakfast this morning


----------



## Cully

Expecting repair man to fix pump so emptied junk cupboard.
Here's my intrepid mountaineer. Sorry Moo, no yeti's in here.
























Ok, you now know the terrain so, where is she now?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Expecting repair man to fix pump so emptied junk cupboard.
> Here's my intrepid mountaineer. Sorry Moo, no yeti's in here.
> View attachment 440637
> 
> View attachment 440638
> 
> View attachment 440639
> 
> Ok, you now know the terrain so, where is she now?
> View attachment 440640


is that an ear that I see peeping out from behind the msi box ?


----------



## ewelsh

I agree I am sure I see an ickle tip of an ear


----------



## ewelsh

@MissyfromMice how are you feeling today? X


----------



## Cully

Shucks, I didn't think it was that easy to see. Wrong end of Moo though, it's the tip of her tail.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Waiting patiently for me to get her breakfast this morning
> 
> View attachment 440630


Patiently but not looking pleased...


----------



## ChaosCat

She's got the sphinx pose to perfection


----------



## MissyfromMice

Trixie1 said:


> Hope you feel better very, very soon. x





ChaosCat said:


> Hope you're feeling better today!





ewelsh said:


> @MissyfromMice how are you feeling today? X


Thanks for your concern.
I am fine, but my GP wants me to take a few days off to relax/sleep as much as possible. I have to admit; life/work have been pretty hectic since the outbreak of Covid-19 pandemic. I'll be back on track very soon.


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> Thanks for your concern.
> I am fine, but my GP wants me to take a few days off to relax/sleep as much as possible. I have to admit; life/work have been pretty hectic since the outbreak of Covid-19 pandemic. I'll be back on track very soon.


That does sound reasonable! Get well soon!


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> Thanks for your concern.
> I am fine, but my GP wants me to take a few days off to relax/sleep as much as possible. I have to admit; life/work have been pretty hectic since the outbreak of Covid-19 pandemic. I'll be back on track very soon.


Good advice from your GP. Take care try to relax and rest with lots of snuggles from Missy will have you feeling better in no time at all. Feel better soon. Xx


----------



## Charity

Hope you're feeling stronger and rested soon @MissyfromMice, take care xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Time to get up?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Daddy, I'm so very very tired...I'll just lie here with you in the office for a little nap...zzzzz..."


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> Thanks for your concern.
> I am fine, but my GP wants me to take a few days off to relax/sleep as much as possible. I have to admit; life/work have been pretty hectic since the outbreak of Covid-19 pandemic. I'll be back on track very soon.


A few days rest will do you good & get you fighting fit again. Lots of Missy cuddles.
Take it easy, wishing you better xx


----------



## Mrs Brown

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Daddy, I'm so very very tired...I'll just lie here with you in the office for a little nap...zzzzz..."
> 
> View attachment 440687


Gorgeous photo! How do you get a cat to sleep in a cat bed? None of mine have ever been interested. I have given away all the furry beds as they were never used but still see adorable ones in the pet departments and know if I give in to myself it will be money wasted. :Cat:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. I don't really know, is the answer. Sometimes he will, sometimes he won't. He ignores most of them a lot of the time...this one is his favourite but I have no idea why as it's so teeny


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. I don't really know, is the answer. Sometimes he will, sometimes he won't. He ignores most of them a lot of the time...this one is his favourite but I have no idea why as it's so teeny


We have got two of these, too. They are definitely favourites. One is in Annie's most frequently used basket and one on a window sill, both re used more than any others.


----------



## Cully

Misty is the same. She's got a few beds but prefers the flat pad. Maybe because it's in the window and she can chill while keeping an eye on her outside world.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Misty is the same. She's got a few beds but prefers the flat pad. Maybe because it's in the window and she can chill while keeping an eye on her outside world.
> View attachment 440708


Oh Misty, now that's what I call total relaxation  Must get one of those to add to the other 50 or so


----------



## Charity

Don't know what's up with Bunty this morning. Opened the window for them to go out, usually she's the first out, but she wouldn't go....must be somebody or something out there :Nailbiting


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Don't know what's up with Bunty this morning. Opened the window for them to go out, usually she's the first out, but she wouldn't go....must be somebody or something out there :Nailbiting


Let us know what it was if you find out. I find cats very cautious creatures usually. Moo spends quite a lot of time sitting on the window ledge carefully scanning her terrain before deciding it's safe to go outside. Sometimes it's quite obvious what she's hesitating about, like another cat around. But sometimes the reason isn't clear. Like this morning she must have been able to hear the dustbin lorry in the next street before turning into here. She was quite happy to wait or it and skipped out as soon as it went.:Cat


----------



## Shrike

New resident on the close! Apparently it got chased by one of the local cats yesterday - not Brooke though as she was inside with me. Though Brooke did come in from the garden while I was taking these so either didn't notice Foxy or isn't fazed.


----------



## SbanR

A beauty Shrike. Must be used to humans, looks so relaxed


----------



## ewelsh

Oh what a beauty. Kind of you to share your garden Brooke. Beautiful photos

Loulou used to chase foxes out of our garden  for such a chubby girl she could shift :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Shrike said:


> New resident on the close! Apparently it got chased by one of the local cats yesterday - not Brooke though as she was inside with me. Though Brooke did come in from the garden while I was taking these so either didn't notice Foxy or isn't fazed.
> View attachment 440725
> View attachment 440726
> View attachment 440727
> View attachment 440728
> View attachment 440729


Fabulous photos @Shrike. I always feel so sorry for foxes.



Cully said:


> Let us know what it was if you find out. I find cats very cautious creatures usually. Moo spends quite a lot of time sitting on the window ledge carefully scanning her terrain before deciding it's safe to go outside. Sometimes it's quite obvious what she's hesitating about, like another cat around. But sometimes the reason isn't clear. Like this morning she must have been able to hear the dustbin lorry in the next street before turning into here. She was quite happy to wait or it and skipped out as soon as it went.:Cat


That's a thought. It's our bin day today so may be that's what it was.and she could hear it a long way off. This last week or so, she spends most of the morning inside the workings of our bed, her favourite place, then comes out for the afternoon. She has to see me opening it up before she goes outside first thing in the morning or she won't come indoors.


----------



## jasperthecat

We had a moth attack last night! It must have been at least the size of my... fingernail ...but Ollie, being the true and fearless hero he is and completely unconcerned for his own safety was off chasing it out of the room like a cat possessed while Jasper was watching over him and standing by ready to lend a hand if Ollie got into difficulty but at the same time, standing guard over my musical instruments in case any others had sneaked in. I feel so safe and assured with these two around when there are moths on the prowl.

Hey Ollie, is that one up there?










Relaxed in the knowledge that Ollie has seen the blighter off.


----------



## ChaosCat

@Charity 
That's such a beautiful photo!


----------



## ChaosCat

BBQ ashes again...


----------



## Cully

Oh Annie, what is it with you and bbq's? Have you been watching how the birds take a dust bath to keep their feathers clean? Ok for you, but not so nice on your mum's bed!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Oh Annie, what is it with you and bbq's? Have you been watching how the birds take a dust bath to keep their feathers clean? Ok for you, but not so nice on your mum's bed!!


She's been doing it ever since she became a roamer. No idea why she likes them so. :Wacky


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> She's been doing it ever since she became a roamer. No idea why she likes them so. :Wacky


She's been trying soooo hard to tell you she wants her own BBQ ashes.


----------



## Cully

Maybe it's the smelly drippings off burgers and chicken to disguise her own smell as she hunts. Don't you just wish you could ask them sometimes? Not too sure I'd like some of the answers though.:Bag


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> She's been trying soooo hard to tell you she wants her own BBQ ashes.


Poor Annie! She came to the wrong home- I'm not at all into BBQing.



Cully said:


> Maybe it's the smelly drippings off burgers and chicken to disguise her own smell as she hunts. Don't you just wish you could ask them sometimes? Not too sure I'd like some of the answers though.:Bag


You've got something there! Camouflage it will be! Covering the telltale white fur and the feline smell. Cully, you've solved the riddle!


----------



## Charity

Got too hot on the window cill so nodded off down here


----------



## ChaosCat

I am so lucky she lets me have a little leg space


----------



## MissyfromMice

Too hot to snuggle today


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Poor Annie! She came to the wrong home- I'm not at all into BBQing.
> 
> You've got something there! Camouflage it will be! Covering the telltale white fur and the feline smell. Cully, you've solved the riddle!


Just call me Sherlock :Smug.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> I am so lucky she lets me have a little leg space
> 
> View attachment 440782


Nice to know that Misty isn't the only one to take up *all* the room then.!


----------



## dustydiamond1

My Work-from-home supervisior on a much needed break


----------



## Cully

dustydiamond1 said:


> My Work-from-home supervisior on a much needed break
> View attachment 440789


I believe that's what they call a power nap.


----------



## Shrike

*Bad Bad Brooke!
*
Not sure if it was a fledgling or nestling - though if she'd found a nest she'dve emptied it. Hope its not the start of a bird cull by Madame!


----------



## Charity

Can't put a like on that Brooke :Arghh, Bunty did the same thing a week ago. Hope the rest have got away


----------



## Charity

Helping Bunty with her washing this morning










Excuse me, this is private


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Helping Bunty with her washing this morning
> 
> View attachment 440806
> 
> 
> Excuse me, this is private
> 
> View attachment 440807


Sorry but I did have an image flash into my head of Bunty washing her smalls and Toppy hanging them on the line:Hilarious.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Always showing interest in the grocery bag.


----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> Always showing interest in the grocery bag.
> 
> View attachment 440818


Making sure you didn't forget her


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, if you leave me for the WHOLE DAY I have to find somewhere to sleep that smells of you. What do you mean you put your skirt on the chair so that I wouldn't sleep on it if you'd left it on the bed? Surely you mean you put it there especially for me?"










"And now you don't want to share your dinner with me? I think you're wrong, I think I'd like Caribbean lamb curry"


----------



## LeArthur

Oooo Oscar, I'm with you on wanting to try some Caribbean lamb curry!


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin I feel I have to defend Oscar Woo, a chair in the corner of the room with out a human bottom BELONGS to a cat.
A feeding bowl with cats on it BELONGS to a cat!

You are a silly billy and I hope you let Oscar Woo try some of your Lamb ( another food definitely not on my likes list :Wtf :Hilarious )


----------



## Joy84

Walked in on Phoebe fast asleep on top of her tree, it looked hilarious with just one ear and tip of her tail sticking out.
Unfortunately by the time I got closer and got my phone out she woke up so I got this ...


----------



## ewelsh

Joy84 said:


> Walked in on Phoebe fast asleep on top of her tree, it looked hilarious with just one ear and tip of her tail sticking out.
> Unfortunately by the time I got closer and got my phone out she woke up so I got this ...
> View attachment 440865


:Hilarious:Hilarious That tail says it all


----------



## MissyfromMice

Joy84 said:


> Walked in on Phoebe fast asleep on top of her tree, it looked hilarious with just one ear and tip of her tail sticking out.
> Unfortunately by the time I got closer and got my phone out she woke up so I got this ...
> View attachment 440865


What a lovely picture !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@ewelsh he would have been very welcome to the lamb, it was the extreme spicy nature that concerned me! You know that he rules the roost here though, don't you  Thank you for defending him though.

@Joy84 what a super shot of Phoebe.


----------



## Beautiful Storm

If they are not together they are checking the other one isn't too far away


----------



## Charity

Wonder what he's thinking?


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Wonder what he's thinking?
> 
> View attachment 440901


This bed has shrunk!


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> This bed has shrunk!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> This bed has shrunk!


Good one


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is such a nice girl! She served me breakfast in bed this morning!










I'm thankful! Especially for her dropping the mouse there already dead and for her waiting until I was actually awake.


----------



## Charity

Ratatouille for breakfast then? :Yuck


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Ratatouille for breakfast then? :Yuck


No, will get our fresh and crisp usual Sunday bread rolls and dispose of Annie's gift in the bin on my way out.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## SbanR

Shame. It would have been so much more fun if the mouse had still been alive, and you asleep @ChaosCat :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Different fence, different garden


----------



## MissyfromMice

One of Missy's favourite spots to contemplate life; the corner of my desk.


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Shame. It would have been so much more fun if the mouse had still been alive, and you asleep @ChaosCat :Hilarious


So much fun!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> So much fun!


Yes, and up a different tree too


----------



## Britt




----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> View attachment 440999


That's a lovely photo Britt.


----------



## Cully

Help, any ideas how I can make my sig pic smaller. I thought the photo thread was a likely wealth of advice. It's bigger than my avatar.


----------



## Beautiful Storm

It was their first time outside today. They were a little bit tentative, which is to be expected, but seemed very interested in the world that they have only seen through a window before. 

















I think the experience may have broke Enya though. This is how she slept afterwards!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Help, any ideas how I can make my sig pic smaller. I thought the photo thread was a likely wealth of advice. It's bigger than my avatar.


By scaling it down, I think.
Did it with your beautiful sig pic, but don't know if it will suffice.


----------



## ChaosCat

@Cully looks a bit smaller, if you like I can make it still smaller, then you can copy it


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> @Cully looks a bit smaller, if you like I can make it still smaller, then you can copy it


Wow thanks, how did you do that, I've been faffing around with it for hours? It's still quite big though, so smaller would be great if it's not a problem. I think it's quite realistic even if it isn't Moo. Shh, don't tell her.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Wow thanks, how did you do that, I've been faffing around with it for hours? It's still quite big though, so smaller would be great if it's not a problem. I think it's quite realistic even if it isn't Moo. Shh, don't tell her.


Like this?


----------



## ChaosCat

@Cully 
I use an app called Pixelmator.


----------



## Cully

How does this look now then? It looks great in my preview.
Pixelmator. Can't say I've heard of it but then I don't do much with photo's apart from a tiny bit of editing on my phone.
Thanks v much. Give Annie a hug for me:Cat.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Thanks v much. Give Annie a hug for me:Cat.


You're welcome! And I'll gladly hug Annie in your name- as soon as she shows up.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> You're welcome! And I'll gladly hug Annie in your name- as soon as she shows up.


Mmm, finding a four legged gift for you I expect.


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Different fence, different garden
> View attachment 440955
> View attachment 440956


Oh Ollie you do love to climb, don't you??
Little monkey :Kiss


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Oh Ollie you do love to climb, don't you??
> Little monkey :Kiss


He has his moments. Some days he can't be bovvered!


----------



## SbanR

Beautiful Storm said:


> It was their first time outside today. They were a little bit tentative, which is to be expected, but seemed very interested in the world that they have only seen through a window before.
> View attachment 441004
> 
> View attachment 441007
> 
> 
> I think the experience may have broke Enya though. This is how she slept afterwards!
> View attachment 441008


That looks an interesting harness. What make is it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, it was so so so hot and so I couldn't be bothered to get up and when I did I thought I'd have a little nibble and then sit under a cool plant..."










Oscar Woo has really not enjoyed it today. Too hot for him...eventually the Whiskas soup quenched his thirst. I'm going to have to order some from ZP as I don't think you can get it on the shelves in the UK now. Then he had a poop and trod in it, so I had to scoop him up and Human Daddy had to clean his paw. On the plus side, I snuck some kisses on the top of his head and he didn't shout at me


----------



## Beautiful Storm

SbanR said:


> That looks an interesting harness. What make is it?


We have ordered some butterfly harnesses but apparently there is a big backlog with the orders due to coronavirus. My husband got these off amazon so we could train the cats while we waited.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/rabbitgoo-...ss+rabbitgoo&qid=1590959365&sr=8-2&th=1&psc=1


----------



## SbanR

Another morning, another climb.
After a pigeon this time


----------



## Joy84

We had a little photoshoot :Cat


----------



## SbanR

Joy84 said:


> We had a little photoshoot :Cat
> View attachment 441049
> View attachment 441050
> View attachment 441051
> View attachment 441052


She knows how to pose for the camera


----------



## Charity

Joy84 said:


> We had a little photoshoot :Cat
> View attachment 441049
> View attachment 441050
> View attachment 441051
> View attachment 441052


Fabulous photos, very photogenic


----------



## Trixie1

SbanR said:


> She knows how to pose for the camera


Beautiful photos! She's lovely


----------



## Charity

Enjoying the quiet early morning


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie " Mummy what is that coming into MY garden"



















Lottie " Muuummmm quick let me in"









Meet Betty the badger who is becoming a regular every evening.









That's who has been digging holes in the lawns, and I have been blaming the dogs :Smuggrin


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Lottie " Mummy what is that coming into MY garden"
> 
> View attachment 441062
> 
> 
> View attachment 441063
> 
> 
> Lottie " Muuummmm quick let me in"
> View attachment 441064
> 
> 
> Meet Betty the badger who is becoming a regular every evening.
> View attachment 441065
> 
> 
> That's who has been digging holes in the lawns, and I have been blaming the dogs :Smuggrin
> View attachment 441066


A boar? :Wideyed


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> A boar? :Wideyed


No a Badger


----------



## Charity

Betty Badger :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> No a Badger


Oh wow! I'm totally envious! Have never seen one in nature. 
I have met some wild boars in a forest one winter, but would prefer a badger.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is having a whale of a time while I work hard in the garden.


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> Oh wow! I'm totally envious! Have never seen one in nature.
> I have met some wild boars in a forest one winter, but would prefer a badger.


Yes we have a set near us, Betty is rather bold and not afraid of the dogs. We are now leaving her nuts and honey. Soon we have to tell all the farmers, we have grid reference the set or they will go and shoot them :Yawn

We have foxes, Monkjack and Roe Deer all around us and come very close to the gardens, but no wild bore, how lucky you are @ChaosCat


----------



## ewelsh

Annie is helping you @ChaosCat she is the tree inspector


----------



## Shrike

Wild boar are quite common now in some parts of the UK. I'm sure I've seen signs of them in Derbyshire - though I've never got round to taking photos to check the footprints out


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Annie is helping you @ChaosCat she is the tree inspector


She's mainly helping to distract me. 

Not that I don't want to be... Procrestina is my second name


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Annie is having a whale of a time while I work hard in the garden.
> 
> View attachment 441073
> 
> View attachment 441069
> 
> View attachment 441072
> 
> View attachment 441071


LOL - love that first photo of Annie



ewelsh said:


> Yes we have a set near us, Betty is rather bold and not afraid of the dogs. We are now leaving her nuts and honey. Soon we have to tell all the farmers, we have grid reference the set or they will go and shoot them :Yawn
> 
> We have foxes, Monkjack and Roe Deer all around us and come very close to the gardens, but no* wild bore*, how lucky you are @ChaosCat


I live with a wild bore  ONLY JOKING! Just in case he reads this


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother I wish you spoke cat...the only things you've done right all day are put the umbrella up for me and give me a Whiskas creamy soup. Whaddya mean there's only two left and you've had to order them from foreign lands as they don't sell them here any longer? See. You're hopeless!"


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother I wish you spoke cat...the only things you've done right all day are put the umbrella up for me and give me a Whiskas creamy soup. Whaddya mean there's only two left and you've had to order them from foreign lands as they don't sell them here any longer? See. You're hopeless!"
> 
> View attachment 441107


Oscar, you're too critical! Your human mother does everything for you, even the impossible, but you can't expect too many miracles per day.


----------



## Cully

She must have known the gas man was coming today. Here she is, waiting patiently on top of the meter box for him.


----------



## Charity

Just warming up his tum










I know what Bunty's thinking.....POSER!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> She must have known the gas man was coming today. Here she is, waiting patiently on top of the meter box for him.
> View attachment 441111


Did he survive?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Did he survive?


She got fed up of waiting so came indoors for a nap and missed him. 
Fortunately the Tesco man arrived with my (her) shopping, so she *did* get a visitor after all.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Just warming up his tum
> 
> View attachment 441112
> 
> 
> I know what Bunty's thinking.....POSER!
> 
> View attachment 441114


Well you can't really blame him Bunty, he did find a sunbeam and it would have been a terrible waste not to use it.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Neighbour Alpha, admiring the sunset colours


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> Neighbour Alpha, admiring the sunset colours
> 
> View attachment 441130
> 
> View attachment 441131


Wow! What a stunning sunset photo showing Alpha beautifully.


----------



## Shrike

Brooke sunning herself earlier today - plaintively mewing for belly rubs - with the inevitable result for her poor Slave's hand!


----------



## Charity

I love this pose of Toppy's, he's in a world of his own.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> I love this pose of Toppy's, he's in a world of his own.
> 
> View attachment 441146
> 
> 
> View attachment 441147


He looks so totally content!


----------



## SbanR

Ollie's new favourite tree


----------



## Cully

Sooty rarely stays still so it was nice to catch him sitting on the bench.
He got a right roasting this morning from a magpie. Sounded like machine gun fire but he sat there unphased.


----------



## LeArthur

Today I decided to relocate my 'office' so that Arthur could have some time on the cool flags in the yard. And obviously I took photos while I worked 

Ever get that feeling you're being watched?










Spot the cat ompus










I think this was because of a piece of slate that needed batting 










This was to try and get to the catmint in the corner. It was an unsuccessful mission.


----------



## Charity

lea247 said:


> Today I decided to relocate my 'office' so that Arthur could have some time on the cool flags in the yard. And obviously I took photos while I worked
> 
> Ever get that feeling you're being watched?
> 
> View attachment 441205
> 
> 
> Spot the cat ompus
> 
> View attachment 441206
> 
> 
> I think this was because of a piece of slate that needed batting
> 
> View attachment 441207
> 
> 
> This was to try and get to the catmint in the corner. It was an unsuccessful mission.
> 
> View attachment 441208


Oh Arthur, you are funny and a bit naughty at the same time


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> I love this pose of Toppy's, he's in a world of his own.
> 
> View attachment 441146
> 
> 
> View attachment 441147


Toppy looks so peaceful :Cat


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy trying to cool down on the kitchen tile floor


----------



## Cully

lea247 said:


> Today I decided to relocate my 'office' so that Arthur could have some time on the cool flags in the yard. And obviously I took photos while I worked
> 
> View attachment 441208


I think you relocated your office just so you can get some lovely outside action shots of Arthur.


----------



## Charity

Evening siesta










It's been a long day


----------



## Psygon

Duck came to visit


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Bethanjane22

They always look so guilty when I walk into the room. "We're not being naughty, we promise!" :Cat:Cat


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Duck came to visit
> View attachment 441288
> View attachment 441289


Oh wow. I love it the way they all line up. I can image Ducky looking up and seeing them all glaring at him.:Jawdrop Orange sauce anyone?


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> View attachment 441303
> They always look so guilty when I walk into the room. "We're not being naughty, we promise!" :Cat:Cat


More like, "You *have* brought treats haven't you?"


----------



## Willow_Warren

Psygon said:


> Duck came to visit
> View attachment 441288
> View attachment 441289


Love how they all look so fascinated, and a very fancy duck!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity

Have you been telling good jokes again @ChaosCat ?


----------



## HelenSurrey

Working from home, luckily with a screen each!


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Have you been telling good jokes again @ChaosCat ?


No, she just heard that a very ill feline friend of hers, who is in hospital, is much perkier and can come home tonight.
Sheer happiness.


----------



## Cully

It's a bit dull and grey outside this morning so I'm pinned in bed until told otherwise.








Suits me.


----------



## Charity

It's a Soppy Toppy day


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> It's a Soppy Toppy day
> 
> View attachment 441383
> 
> 
> View attachment 441384


Awwwwww Toppyyyyyyyyy :Cat


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> It's a Soppy Toppy day
> 
> View attachment 441383
> 
> 
> View attachment 441384


Toppy:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss

Charity, that bed has definitely shrunk!


----------



## Torin.

Do I have enough cat litter? I'm not sure


----------



## raysmyheart

HelenSurrey said:


> Working from home, luckily with a screen each!


I love this arrangement! Super!:Cat


----------



## Cully

@ChaosCat , how is Annie's friend now she's out of hospital. Feeling much better and glad to be home hopefully.


----------



## Cully

Torin. said:


> Do I have enough cat litter? I'm not sure
> 
> View attachment 441392


How on earth do you manage to lift them?


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> @ChaosCat , how is Annie's friend now she's out of hospital. Feeling much better and glad to be home hopefully.


Thank you for asking! She is very happy to be home with her mum and little sisters. But she is still far from well, many issues at once as her immune system crashed. But at least we know now what's up and her mum can deal with it. Still quite a way to go, but after feeling totally despondent we are now quite sure that she will have some more years in comparative health.


----------



## SbanR

It's a cold, miserable day outside


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Thank you for asking! She is very happy to be home with her mum and little sisters. But she is still far from well, many issues at once as her immune system crashed. But at least we know now what's up and her mum can deal with it. Still quite a way to go, but after feeling totally despondent we are now quite sure that she will have some more years in comparative health.


At least you know what you're up against. Lets hope she can have a comfortable life as possible for as long as possible. Knowing you're much loved is very reassuring and a good medicine.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> At least you know what you're up against. Lets hope she can have a comfortable life as possible for as long as possible. Knowing you're much loved is very reassuring and a good medicine.


Thank you, yes, she couldn't be loved more and she knows and appreciates that.


----------



## Britt

A traumatized 14 years old stray that spent 10 years on an university canpus. I want to adopt him but right now he doesn't trust anyone


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> It's a Soppy Toppy day
> 
> View attachment 441383
> 
> 
> View attachment 441384


Such an adorable picture !!!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> It's a Soppy Toppy day
> 
> View attachment 441383
> 
> 
> View attachment 441384


He loves that bed, doesnt he?


----------



## TriTri

Britt said:


> A traumatized 14 years old stray that spent 10 years on an university canpus. I want to adopt him but right now he doesn't trust anyone
> View attachment 441402


Pleeeeeease adopt him. What on earth has he been through? He looks terrified. Has he got a name or nickname?


----------



## raysmyheart

SbanR said:


> It's a cold, miserable day outside
> View attachment 441397


Those are such cute paws! ♥


----------



## Torin.

Cully said:


> How on earth do you manage to lift them?


The benefits of being strong are few and far between in lockdown! I carried them inside as a four and a two. And then jokingly suggested to a friend that I take a couple on a regular turn about the house as nothing else I'm doing has touched the necessary TVA muscles.

I was pleasantly surprised that the packaging was strong enough though. It's my first order since BioKats have switched from plastic packaging, and I initially thought the handles might snap.


----------



## Cully

Torin. said:


> The benefits of being strong are few and far between in lockdown! I carried them inside as a four and a two. And then jokingly suggested to a friend that I take a couple on a regular turn about the house as nothing else I'm doing has touched the necessary TVA muscles.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised that the packaging was strong enough though. It's my first order since BioKats have switched from plastic packaging, and I initially thought the handles might snap.


Are you going to decant it into manageable portions? I have a hard time trying to lift a 10ltr bag let alone store more than 3 at one time.


----------



## Britt

TriTri said:


> Pleeeeeease adopt him. What on earth has he been through? He looks terrified. Has he got a name or nickname?


He was abandoned by a heartless student at the age of 4 on the university campus. He spent 10 years there with 3 other strays. A volunteer used to feed them but never took any of them to the vets. When I was working there (only twice a week during 4 hours) I had always food with me but when my volunteer work stopped I didn't go there anymore. 
A student called a rescue a month ago and they trapped all 4. Unfortunately for one of them it was too late. He was put to sleep. They placed Rookie and the others in foster families but he was very unhappy there because he had no access to the garden. He has now been moved to a rescue far away from where I live (129 kilometers) but I managed to get volunteer work there. I will try and spend as much time with him as possible and if he is adoptable he will come and live with me and Pooh.


----------



## TriTri

Britt said:


> He was abandoned by a heartless student at the age of 4 on the university campus. He spent 10 years there with 3 other strays. A volunteer used to feed them but never took any of them to the vets. When I was working there (only twice a week during 4 hours) I had always food with me but when my volunteer work stopped I didn't go there anymore.
> A student called a rescue a month ago and they trapped all 4. Unfortunately for one of them it was too late. He was put to sleep. They placed Rookie and the others in foster families but he was very unhappy there because he had no access to the garden. He has now been moved to a rescue far away from where I live (129 kilometers) but I managed to get volunteer work there. I will try and spend as much time with him as possible and if he is adoptable he will come and live with me and Pooh.


You wonderful thing, you! That's lovely.


----------



## Silverdoof

Olly our partially deaf boy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, are you SURE you have to go to work, don't you love me? Don't you want to stay with me?"

















(this was the first time ever that he's let me hold his hand properly. I very nearly didn't go to work...it was mighty tempting!)


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, are you SURE you have to go to work, don't you love me? Don't you want to stay with me?"
> 
> View attachment 441459
> View attachment 441460
> 
> 
> (this was the first time ever that he's let me hold his hand properly. I very nearly didn't go to work...it was mighty tempting!)


Aww that last photo is so cute! His little face :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know @lea247 - he's so beautiful he makes my heart hurt!


----------



## Summercat

@Silverdoof 
I am not on this thread very much but nice to see one of your cats, a very handsome fellow


----------



## Charity

Very windy today but he loves an evening stroll round his estate 










Bunty's been outside hiding in the bushes all afternoon but now keeping out of the way in the bedroom. She'll come out at bedtime


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Very windy today but he loves an evening stroll round his estate
> 
> View attachment 441465
> 
> 
> Bunty's been outside hiding in the bushes all afternoon but now keeping out of the way in the bedroom. She'll come out at bedtime
> 
> View attachment 441466


Liked for the photos and happy Toppy, feeling sad for Bunty.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie waiting for dinner to be served.


----------



## LeArthur

Sure, cos that'll be comfortable


----------



## Silverdoof

Summercat said:


> @Silverdoof
> I am not on this thread very much but nice to see one of your cats, a very handsome fellow


Thank you. He is a very big cat, think somewhere in his lineage there must have been a big breed. His fur is unusual as well, very thick like a BSH. He absolutely adores kittens


----------



## Silverdoof

Saffy 16 months. Tiny little cat however has the biggest personality and a real character.


----------



## Silverdoof

lea247 said:


> Sure, cos that'll be comfortable
> 
> View attachment 441476


Gorgeous


----------



## ChaosCat

Early morning, time for a bath



























Right, what shall we do with the day?









... and here's another one who had a bath...


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Early morning, time for a bath
> View attachment 441481
> 
> 
> View attachment 441482
> 
> 
> View attachment 441483
> 
> 
> Right, what shall we do with the day?
> View attachment 441485
> 
> 
> ... and here's another one who had a bath...
> 
> View attachment 441486


Are you off to catch a few more rats Annie?


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Are you off to catch a few more rats Annie?


No more victims beside the bathing mouse so far.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

There was a noisy motorbike outside this morning. That and gusty wind was enough to make Misty head for her ' safe room'.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> There was a noisy motorbike outside this morning. That and gusty wind was enough to make Misty head for her ' safe room'.
> View attachment 441551


Poor Misty, it's really not fair!
Annie loves high wind, though, makes her race around like a mad kitten.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Poor Misty, it's really not fair!
> Annie loves high wind, though, makes her race around like a mad kitten.


I wonder if they see the wind as a monster chasing them. Moo certainly seems to as she zooms in through the window, shoots up the hall, jumps up the wall while shouting something very unladylike, then rushes back outside. Presumably to see the dragon off!
Sorry, it's much funnier to see than I can possibly describe.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I wonder if they see the wind as a monster chasing them. Moo certainly seems to as she zooms in through the window, shoots up the hall, jumps up the wall while shouting something very unladylike, then rushes back outside. Presumably to see the dragon off!
> Sorry, it's much funnier to see than I can possibly describe.


Sounds like Annie's antics!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Sounds like Annie's antics!


I'm sure Annie would have no problem seeing off a troublesome dragon.:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I'm sure Annie would have no problem seeing off a troublesome dragon.:Hilarious


No, she'd simply spit fire at it!


----------



## Silverdoof

Chloe x


----------



## Cully

Silverdoof said:


> Chloe x


What a super fluffy coat, makes you want to cuddle her.


----------



## Charity

Having a quiet few moments together in the garden this morning, Bunty's feeling better today....so far. I'm sure the weather has something to do with her moods, the last couple of days have been Arctic and very windy but its back to summer today.


----------



## ChaosCat

What have I done wrong that I get these looks today?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Having a quiet few moments together in the garden this morning, Bunty's feeling better today....so far. I'm sure the weather has something to do with her moods, the last couple of days have been Arctic and very windy but its back to summer today.
> 
> View attachment 441605
> 
> 
> View attachment 441606


I find Misty a very good barometer. If she's reluctant to go out and seems set for a day indoors I take her advice and don't bother hanging washing out. 
I'm glad Bunty seems better now. At least you've got one animal with common sense.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Having a quiet few moments together in the garden this morning, Bunty's feeling better today....so far. I'm sure the weather has something to do with her moods, the last couple of days have been Arctic and very windy but its back to summer today.
> 
> View attachment 441605
> 
> 
> View attachment 441606


Lovely to see them both out enjoying the sunshine today So glad Bunty's feeling better.


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> What have I done wrong that I get these looks today?
> 
> View attachment 441609
> 
> 
> View attachment 441610


Oh dear! Yes! She's definitely giving you the evil eye!!


----------



## Cully

@ChaosCat , well she's certainly giving you the stinky eye look so you must have done something bad. Look out for dead mice in your bed later.
Tell me to mind my own business, but is her right eye ok? It made me do a double take.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> @ChaosCat , well she's certainly giving you the stinky eye look so you must have done something bad. Look out for dead mice in your bed later.
> Tell me to mind my own business, but is her right eye ok? It made me do a double take.


Wouldn't ever tell you to mind your own business when all you do is care!
She often has one eye closed like it's stuck, especially when just waking up. It used to worry me a lot but the vet says her eyes are totally healthy.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Wouldn't ever tell you to mind your own business when all you do is care!
> She often has one eye closed like it's stuck, especially when just waking up. It used to worry me a lot but the vet says her eyes are totally healthy.


Well I felt sure you wouldn't ignore something like that, but it wouldn't have felt right not to mention it.
I wake up like that sometimes with one eye closed. Its usually in the middle of the night and I don't want to open them both as I fumble my way to the bathroom, just in case I wake myself up too much. Plus Moo is an eye watcher, so any sign my eyes are open and she won't leave me alone lol.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Hello Mum, I found this nice chair in the sun 









Do you think I look cute like this ?










or cuter like this ?


----------



## Cully

Oh definitely cuter in the last one, how could anyone resist?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

and I was granted permission to fluff the tummy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, it's started to rain and it's chilly now and if you leave your seat like this with a snuggly blanket on there, how am I meant to resist it? Anyway, you love me the most so I get away with everything"


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Tired Jiggs


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 441671


Ha ha, that's quite a knot you've tied yourself up in Annie. Sweet dreamzzzzzz!


----------



## Jaf

Jackie has her head on my pillow and is snoring away!


----------



## SbanR

Someone's had a lot of fresh air this morning. I think he's tired out


----------



## SbanR

Just about enough energy to roll over


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Just about enough energy to roll over
> View attachment 441712


Your head is in the wrong place, Ollie!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Just about enough energy to roll over
> View attachment 441712


Does that pillow he's been cuddling contain any 'gear'? That might explain him being totally smashed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It may contain some extra strength catnip @Cully (I'm super impressed that it's still holding up from Christmas, my skills aren't as poor as I thought!)


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Willow_Warren

Extra long tail










H x


----------



## ChaosCat

Andre! We don’t see enough of you here!
Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 441737


What's afoot?


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Your head is in the wrong place, Ollie!


During the day it's not uncommon for him to sleep in unusual positions



Cully said:


> Does that pillow he's been cuddling contain any 'gear'? That might explain him being totally smashed.


It does contain 'gear' but from last year.
See my reply to CC above


----------



## Charity

My girlie hasn't been hiding so much today. She spent the afternoon in the garden and here she is in her tower. 










Toppy had one of his blunders earlier, he does a detour to get onto the window cill by jumping on the TV cabinet first. Unfortunately, he got himself caught in the curtain pull cord and couldn't get himself out and was almost hanging, with the cord round his midriff, in mid air. Good job it happened while we were at home. Mother to the rescue as usual . Then he needed a little TLC.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> My girlie hasn't been hiding so much today. She spent the afternoon in the garden and here she is in her tower.
> 
> View attachment 441747
> 
> 
> Toppy had one of his blunders earlier, he does a detour to get onto the window cill by jumping on the TV cabinet first. Unfortunately, he got himself caught in the curtain pull cord and couldn't get himself out and was almost hanging, with the cord round his midriff, in mid air. Good job it happened while we were at home. Mother to the rescue as usual . Then he needed a little TLC.
> 
> View attachment 441757


Oh Toppy!


----------



## Cully

Oh poor Toppy. Thats the trouble with getting a cord round them, they struggle to get free and end up even more snared. 
I've got blinds on my windows and although I try and keep them tied up out of the way, they are always a worry.
The one cord I can't tie I threaded through I length of bamboo so it doesn't dangle.
Good to hear Bunty had a better day. Do you think it *is* that cat who upset her?


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> My girlie hasn't been hiding so much today. She spent the afternoon in the garden and here she is in her tower.
> 
> View attachment 441747
> 
> 
> Toppy had one of his blunders earlier, he does a detour to get onto the window cill by jumping on the TV cabinet first. Unfortunately, he got himself caught in the curtain pull cord and couldn't get himself out and was almost hanging, with the cord round his midriff, in mid air. Good job it happened while we were at home. Mother to the rescue as usual . Then he needed a little TLC.
> 
> View attachment 441757


Good girl Bunty, so glad she's had a better day. My Ebony is a very sensitive soul & will hide under the bed when things scare or worry her & she won't come out until she's ready.

Silly Toppy, glad mum was at hand to help you. Soppy boy but we love you xx


----------



## Psygon

Jammy the bat.


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Jammy the bat.
> 
> View attachment 441766


Please don't attempt to fly Jammy!


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Jammy the bat.
> 
> View attachment 441766


Do not try this at home!


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> My girlie hasn't been hiding so much today. She spent the afternoon in the garden and here she is in her tower.
> 
> View attachment 441747
> 
> 
> Toppy had one of his blunders earlier, he does a detour to get onto the window cill by jumping on the TV cabinet first. Unfortunately, he got himself caught in the curtain pull cord and couldn't get himself out and was almost hanging, with the cord round his midriff, in mid air. Good job it happened while we were at home. Mother to the rescue as usual . Then he needed a little TLC.
> 
> View attachment 441757


Oh Toppy Trotter, who is a silly billy. You are very precious to all of us Toppy so don't do that again please there's a good boy.x
Good girl Bunty, we want to see you on your tower and not under the bed.x



Psygon said:


> Jammy the bat.
> 
> View attachment 441766


love this photo xx


----------



## Charity

They've been out in the garden all morning but came in when it clouded over










Someone's happy today










He's fast asleep, not my idea of comfort but nowt so queer as cats


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely photos @Charity and your garden is looking so pretty!


----------



## Charity

Oscar and Misty looked so comfy in their flat beds that I decided to get one for Bunty to cheer her up. It arrived yesterday and she didn't pay any notice to it but she's spent the afternoon in it today.


----------



## Cully

Hope she enjoys it as much as Moo and Oscar. I'm told it's very comfortable:Cat.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> They've been out in the garden all morning but came in when it clouded over
> 
> View attachment 441807
> 
> 
> Someone's happy today
> 
> View attachment 441808
> 
> 
> He's fast asleep, not my idea of comfort but nowt so queer as cats
> 
> View attachment 441810


So pleased that Bunty seems happier now looks like she loves her new bed seems to have done the trick!! Love the photo of her and Toppy in the garden which is looking lovely.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh good girl Bunty  Oscar says it’s his favourite.


----------



## ChaosCat

This morning while I got dressed


----------



## Jaf

Don't know what the cats want? Choccy, Jackie, Lori and Geri.


----------



## Jen8971

Now 13 weeks old. I can't believe how quickly he us growing up


----------



## Shrike

Perfect curl from Brooke!


----------



## immum

Milo posing with the (fake) flowers


----------



## Cully

Excuse the blur of fur. She's scrapping with her kickeroo.








Please explain. I put food down. Not her favourite but she's eaten it before. She refuses it. Later on she has a sniff but refuses it again. A few hours later she still refuses it so I put something different down, again, which she's had before. This time she sniffs the new dish, turns her nose up at it then eats the original food from hours ago.:Banghead. It always happens.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Cully if you figure it out, please tell me the answer. We are having a *very* bad food day here.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Excuse the blur of fur. She's scrapping with her kickeroo.
> View attachment 441940
> 
> Please explain. I put food down. Not her favourite but she's eaten it before. She refuses it. Later on she has a sniff but refuses it again. A few hours later she still refuses it so I put something different down, again, which she's had before. This time she sniffs the new dish, turns her nose up at it then eats the original food from hours ago.:Banghead. It always happens.


I'm sure they just like winding us up


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy and her dad minion


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin ,@Charity , If i find a magic formula I'll definitely pass it on. I'm sure she knows exactly what she's doing. I put stuff she doesn't eat down for Sooty and I've caught her stealing food out of his bowl rather than eat from her own clean bowl of fresh food. If she had her own way it would be nothing but salmon terrine and tuna. She's had a pouch of turkey this morning in 3 sessions (probably starving) and now gone to Narnia.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> @Mrs Funkin ,@Charity , If i find a magic formula I'll definitely pass it on. I'm sure she knows exactly what she's doing. I put stuff she doesn't eat down for Sooty and I've caught her stealing food out of his bowl rather than eat from her own clean bowl of fresh food. If she had her own way it would be nothing but salmon terrine and tuna. She's had a pouch of turkey this morning in 3 sessions (probably starving) and now gone to Narnia.


Did you manage to get more supplies of the salmon terrine Cully?


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Did you manage to get more supplies of the salmon terrine Cully?


Yes thanks. Lots of places have either stopped selling it or had run out of stock at the time I was desperately looking. Fortunately I just ordered a load from [email protected] Petshop also sell it but are out of stock at present. Also I have a friend who picks up a couple of tins if she sees them on her travels.
I'm not sure if Moo has a wide enough range of food now but I've given up trying new stuff, it just does my head in having to give it all to Sooty (who is always grateful---and a gannet!!):Greedy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'd like a grateful cat...

Randomly I found a tin of the salmon terrine in the cupboard, maybe I should try him on it :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'd like a grateful cat...
> 
> Randomly I found a tin of the salmon terrine in the cupboard, maybe I should try him on it :Hilarious


Misty says to tell Oscar she can highly recommend it.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'd like a grateful cat...
> 
> Randomly I found a tin of the salmon terrine in the cupboard, maybe I should try him on it :Hilarious


Why not Mrs F, you've nothing to lose.

And if he does like it, will you be carrying out a midnight raid on Cully's stash?


----------



## Charity

Hallo, hallo. What's so interesting in the garden at the bottom of ours. I couldn't see or hear a thing but Bunty and Toppy could. I think its fairies.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## ChaosCat

Another one, sorry...


----------



## YrkCat53

Hello!

We are Fred & George. 
We love cuddles with each other.


----------



## ChaosCat

Welcome Fred and George! 
I hope we‘ll see many more photos of you two here!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 442007


Beautiful photo of gorgeous Missy!


----------



## Charity

YrkCat53 said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are Fred & George.
> We love cuddles with each other.
> View attachment 442003


What a lovely little pair, bet they are right mischief makers


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 442007


Well Hello gorgeous Missy I agree, what a beautiful photo.x

@Charity I'm wondering if Toppy or Bunty have made some new friends with the fairies that live at the bottom of your garden!!?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Another one, sorry...
> 
> View attachment 442002


What a lovely jungle she has to play in. I wonder what had her attention.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> What a lovely jungle she has to play in. I wonder what had her attention.


It was a squirrel.


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 442007


Sooooper whiskers on display.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> It was a squirrel.


Of course, silly me. You don't find many mice in trees.


----------



## Pet Lover1

Shrike said:


> View attachment 441894
> 
> 
> Perfect curl from Brooke!


----------



## Pet Lover1

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 442007


So beautiful


----------



## Pet Lover1

ChaosCat said:


> Another one, sorry...
> 
> View attachment 442002


Hides in the trees


----------



## Pet Lover1

YrkCat53 said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are Fred & George.
> We love cuddles with each other.
> View attachment 442003


----------



## Pet Lover1

I designed a cat shirt what do you guys think of the design?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@ChaosCat Annie reminds me of Bagheera from the Jungle Book


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Of course, silly me. You don't find many mice in trees.


Loads of dormice in Germany


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I have felt a bit floopy today...don't know why...anyway, I went out and it started to rain so I hid under a bush. Then it was *torrential* so Human Daddy had to come to rescue me and I scratched him to ribbons. Mind you, it was nice of me to let you dry me with a towel wasn't it? Then I needed a nice warm snuggly place after all that..."


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @ChaosCat Annie reminds me of Bagheera from the Jungle Book


Annie thinks so, too! 

I hope Human Daddy is not too torn up from saving his boy!


----------



## Cully

Nice bit of kneading going on this morning.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Nice bit of kneading going on this morning.
> View attachment 442049


Oh wow! What HUGE PAWS you have Misty!


----------



## SbanR

Jessie's perfect circle


----------



## ewelsh

It's a hard life


----------



## Britt




----------



## MissyfromMice

Black-footed Missy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother I am so so SO handsome that one of my fans has drawn me...see how lovely I am. Where will you put me?"










A friend offered on FB to draw dogs of her friends...I chipped in for Oscar to be drawn. Heh.


----------



## Charity

Snug as a bug in a rug


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Snug as a bug in a rug
> 
> View attachment 442119


So envious you have this loving pair! Annie didn't even like her sister when they both were about 2 years old and I had to separate them, giving each one part of the house.
Annie only cuddles with me


----------



## Psygon

When you realise the two-legs are making coffee and not cat food.


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> When you realise the two-legs are making coffee and not cat food.
> 
> View attachment 442132


But there must have been a treat or two? You can't withstand these eyes!


----------



## Charity

Happy girl this morning


----------



## YrkCat53

Move over Fred


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> When you realise the two-legs are making coffee and not cat food.
> 
> View attachment 442132


The poor dears look so glum. I hope you gave a few treats as compensation


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> View attachment 442179


What a perfect place to sit, bet it smells divine


----------



## LeArthur

Caught in the act :Yawn


----------



## MissyfromMice

lea247 said:


> Caught in the act :Yawn
> 
> View attachment 442200


Perfect timing !!!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> What a perfect place to sit, bet it smells divine


He's doing his best to flatten the plants


----------



## MissyfromMice

The heat makes Missy sleepy


----------



## ChaosCat

Another one who needs rest because of the heat:


----------



## Charity

Bunty and Toppy have just been lazing about today



















while Turbo Dog insisted we come out to play


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Bunty and Toppy have just been lazing about today
> 
> View attachment 442206
> 
> 
> View attachment 442207
> 
> 
> while Turbo Dog insisted we come out to play
> 
> View attachment 442210


Aww Bunty it's lovely to see you happy & out from under the bed :Kiss
Oh Toppy I want to fluff your belly :Kiss
Don't think Purdey can decide what toy she wants to play with so has brought them all


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Bunty and Toppy have just been lazing about today
> 
> View attachment 442206
> 
> 
> View attachment 442207
> 
> 
> while Turbo Dog insisted we come out to play
> 
> View attachment 442210


Can Purdey hold two tennis balls in her mouth?


----------



## LeArthur

Have you given Purdey a raw egg to carry @Charity?

When our family Springer Spaniel was around, my dad used to give her a raw egg and he'd ask her to carry it from one end of the room to the other. If she did it without breaking the egg then my dad would crack it in to a bowl for her to eat  I assume with Purdey being a gun dog breed she'd be able to do it too!


----------



## lullabydream

lea247 said:


> Have you given Purdey a raw egg to carry @Charity?
> 
> When our family Springer Spaniel was around, my dad used to give her a raw egg and he'd ask her to carry it from one end of the room to the other. If she did it without breaking the egg then my dad would crack it in to a bowl for her to eat  I assume with Purdey being a gun dog breed she'd be able to do it too!


Giving any dog a raw egg whole, can have hilarious results. Some just chomp down, some haven't a clue and drop it, some put it down gently and than ponder it for ages and ages!


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Another one, sorry...
> 
> View attachment 442002


No sorrys, they are fabulous photos!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Relaxing on a sunny Caturday with Dad


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Can Purdey hold two tennis balls in her mouth?


I'm sure she could



lea247 said:


> Have you given Purdey a raw egg to carry @Charity?
> 
> When our family Springer Spaniel was around, my dad used to give her a raw egg and he'd ask her to carry it from one end of the room to the other. If she did it without breaking the egg then my dad would crack it in to a bowl for her to eat  I assume with Purdey being a gun dog breed she'd be able to do it too!


Hmmm . Not tried that one, not sure she would manage it knowing Purdey. I might need to order 3 dozen!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I'm sure she could
> 
> Hmmm . Not tried that one, not sure she would manage it knowing Purdey. I might need to order 3 dozen!


Could we have a photo of her holding 2 balls then. I look forward to seeing her with bulging cheeks like a chipmunk


----------



## Charity

`No, because we've only got one


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

Hey that's not fair, sneaking up on me like that!


----------



## ChaosCat

atichoo


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie decided to stand guard over the pasta machine yesterday after I'd finished rolling the fresh pasta for the lasagna I was making. He always sits and watches us cooking.
It's unusual for either of my two to ever go on any kitchen surfaces as they know it's out of bounds...but Ollie was a bit like "well you never told me not to"! My OH treats them like little children at times but not where the kitchen's surfaces are concerned.

If we accidentally leave the kitchen door open when we're not cooking and we're not around then they might have the odd sly jump onto the kitchen's surfaces to have a look around but if they hear us coming, they both streak out as they know they're in trouble so I know they've been up to no good!

If Ollie's been the naughty one, Jasper races out when he here's us coming...he always gives the game away


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I move the hut out of the bunny run for some painting and immediately it becomes occupied


















Hannah


----------



## LeArthur

Don't mind me mum, I'll just lay here in the tub of soil while you hang out the washing. I won't try and jump over the fence. Promise.



















I'm not looking forward to seeing all the damp soil stuck to his fur, I wouldn't mind but I just gave him a good brush about an hour ago


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you've done okay today at choosing...I wish I liked better food but you know I just won't do it, no matter how hard you try! Dinner followed by salmon whiskas leftovers for pudding"


----------



## SbanR

Personification of elegance


----------



## Charity

Having a lie in this morning










Bunty's up and chatting with Mum


----------



## ewelsh

Don't look so shocked Mummy, I can move from sleeping mode you know!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> `No, because we've only got one


Only ONE ball Purdey  Goodness me that would engender a report to the RSPCA for neglect in my niece's house ! Her Reggie (Border Terrier) has multiple balls everywhere


----------



## Britt




----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> Only ONE ball Purdey  Goodness me that would engender a report to the RSPCA for neglect in my niece's house ! Her Reggie (Border Terrier) has multiple balls everywhere


I did think " poor Purdey", that's a deprived girl


----------



## Charity

@Bertie'sMum and @SbanR, I shall be crossing you off my Christmas card list in a minute


----------



## ChaosCat

We girls enjoying cuddle time- Annie looks as if she only humors me but she is a secret cuddle bug.


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely tattoo @ChaosCat x


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Lovely tattoo @ChaosCat x


Thank you! It's Bonny girl :Cat
Annie is on the other arm.


----------



## LostSoul

My beautiful Pea playing with her favourite toy....She's 17 today


----------



## ChaosCat

LostSoul said:


> My beautiful Pea playing with her favourite toy....She's 17 today
> View attachment 442398


Happy Birthday, beautiful girl!


----------



## Cully

@LostSoul 
Aw, HAPPY BIRTHDAY Pea.


----------



## SbanR

LostSoul said:


> My beautiful Pea playing with her favourite toy....She's 17 today
> View attachment 442398


Happy Birthday Pea


----------



## ebonycat

LostSoul said:


> My beautiful Pea playing with her favourite toy....She's 17 today
> View attachment 442398


Happy Birthday gorgeous girl Pea xx


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday sweet Pea xx


----------



## Charity

Hey Toppy, come and see what's on TV










Don't think he heard you ....zzzzzz...


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Hey Toppy, come and see what's on TV
> 
> View attachment 442432
> 
> 
> Don't think he heard you ....zzzzzz...
> 
> View attachment 442433


Hello darling Bunty, are you watching mouse tv?

Oh Toppy I wish I could sleep like you right now xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, it's like the old days with people round. I'll just hang out here and make sure you are all following the social distancing guidelines"


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin sorry I mean Oscar Woo, what a fabulous setting.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Hey Toppy, come and see what's on TV


Aw Toppy, I don't think I'd want to wake up if I was sleeping like you are. 
What *was* Bunty so keen for him to see I wonder?


----------



## Willow_Warren

I'm so going to miss these guys when I start my new job on Monday...

(after furlough the company went into administration 3 weeks ago and 2 weeks ago they made everyone redundant)


----------



## LeArthur

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 442485
> 
> 
> View attachment 442486
> 
> 
> I'm so going to miss these guys when I start my new job on Monday...
> 
> (after furlough the company went into administration 3 weeks ago and 2 weeks ago they made everyone redundant)


I hope you gave that chin a tickle?!

Good luck for Monday!


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 442485
> 
> 
> View attachment 442486
> 
> 
> I'm so going to miss these guys when I start my new job on Monday...
> 
> (after furlough the company went into administration 3 weeks ago and 2 weeks ago they made everyone redundant)


Congratulations on your new job. Hope you're able t settle in quickly and smoothly.
Good luck


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 442485
> 
> 
> View attachment 442486
> 
> 
> I'm so going to miss these guys when I start my new job on Monday...
> 
> (after furlough the company went into administration 3 weeks ago and 2 weeks ago they made everyone redundant)


Congratulations on new job @Willow_Warren that was fast work! Just show them your little guys and bunnies and they will love you X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wowsers @Willow_Warren awesome news about your new job! You secured that quickly, you clever woman.

Paws and fingers all crossed here for a brilliant first day and hope you enjoy your new role.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> @Mrs Funkin sorry I mean Oscar Woo, what a fabulous setting.


Thanks @ewelsh I just need to whizz up some new bunting for the summer house - Oscar very much enjoys being with people, but now he's getting on a bit it makes him tired the next day  So he's under the bed in his "safe room" having a snooze. I think he's okay in himself as he's eaten over 100g today so far and had some treats, I think (hope?!) it's just nice and cool and dark under the bed.


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 442485
> 
> 
> View attachment 442486
> 
> 
> I'm so going to miss these guys when I start my new job on Monday...
> 
> (after furlough the company went into administration 3 weeks ago and 2 weeks ago they made everyone redundant)


That's brilliant, you having found a new job so soon! Congratulations!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Thanks everyone... there's so few jobs out there at the minute (even the food industry) I've had to compromise on location so driving further than I would like.... but beggars can't be choosers. Although I've been on reduced income for 2 months I was at my last company for 11 years so should have some redundancy coming (although this will be form government funding which makes me uneasy as... but I have put my claim in none the less).

and some more Andre pics.. he got caught out in the thunder storm but made a dash for the cat flap when it lightened... now snoozing on the sofa... he's so cute I could just gobble him all up!




























H x


----------



## ebonycat

Willow_Warren said:


> Thanks everyone... there's so few jobs out there at the minute (even the food industry) I've had to compromise on location so driving further than I would like.... but beggars can't be choosers. Although I've been on reduced income for 2 months I was at my last company for 11 years so should have some redundancy coming (although this will be form government funding which makes me uneasy as... but I have put my claim in none the less).
> 
> and some more Andre pics.. he got caught out in the thunder storm but made a dash for the cat flap when it lightened... now snoozing on the sofa... he's so cute I could just gobble him all up!
> 
> View attachment 442508
> 
> 
> View attachment 442509
> 
> 
> View attachment 442511
> 
> 
> H x


Aww he's such a cutie, his little paws.

Congratulations on your new job, you clever woman you.
I hope you enjoy your new role & all goes smoothly.
Hope Monday goes well xx


----------



## Emmasian

Freya was supposed to be helping her mad busy Mummy by filling in forms, but it was all a bit too much for her...


----------



## ChaosCat

Emmasian said:


> Freya was supposed to be helping her mad busy Mummy by filling in forms, but it was all a bit too much for her...
> 
> View attachment 442530


Totally relate to her! Filling in forms is awfully tiring.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Smuge

Books are boring


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> Books are boring
> View attachment 442648


Hello handsome boy Ash, you & the other two floofs have been missed.
How are you @Smuge ? How's the new house?
I do hope all is well with you & the floofs xx


----------



## SbanR

Lovely seeing you Ash. I've missed your floofs @Smuge


----------



## ewelsh

Ditto the above @Smuge hope all is good in your world


----------



## MissyfromMice

Roarrr !!!


----------



## Charity

Toppy thought he'd won the lottery this morning when he found a humungous bag of food in the hall. He was very disappointed when he read DOG on it :Meh


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Toppy thought he'd won the lottery this morning when he found a humungous bag of food in the hall. He was very disappointed when he read DOG on it :Meh
> 
> View attachment 442696


Darling Toppy I hope mummy gave you some treats to make up for the crushing disappointment


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Toppy thought he'd won the lottery this morning when he found a humungous bag of food in the hall. He was very disappointed when he read DOG on it :Meh
> 
> View attachment 442696


:Hilarious:Hilarious Oh poor Toppy but that did make me :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious Oh poor Toppy but that did make me :Hilarious:Hilarious


I'm glad we cheered you up a bit @ebonycat, how are you this morning?


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I'm glad we cheered you up a bit @ebonycat, how are you this morning?


Feeling a little brighter in my head, not so teary this morning.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I don't know what to do with myself!"


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I don't know what to do with myself!"
> 
> View attachment 442792


What's wrong Oscar Woo? Are you feeling unsettled? It must be these rapid weather changes


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think so @SbanR - he loves being on the sofa in the conservatory but it's too hot in there for him. So he's gone up to bed


----------



## Charity

"Could I possibly have a little more room here, it's a tight squeeze"










"Aaah, that's better"


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> "Could I possibly have a little more room here, it's a tight squeeze"
> 
> View attachment 442811
> 
> 
> "Aaah, that's better"
> 
> View attachment 442812


Ah Toppy, your life is not an easy one!


----------



## Jen8971

Left Ash in alone for a very long time (only 3 hours but a step up!). I think he missed us, time for cuddles now


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> "Could I possibly have a little more room here, it's a tight squeeze"
> 
> View attachment 442811
> 
> 
> "Aaah, that's better"
> 
> View attachment 442812


Aww soppy Toppy we love you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Jen8971 said:


> Left Ash in alone for a very long time (only 3 hours but a step up!). I think he missed us, time for cuddles now
> View attachment 442845


Handsome boy xx


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 442852
> 
> 
> View attachment 442853


Annie you really are a cuddle bunny when you're not being a ferocious piratess.


----------



## Charity

Good morning peeps










Reserved the only sunny spot as usual


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Annie you really are a cuddle bunny when you're not being a ferocious piratess.


Don't tell her I keep showing you her soft side, please! :Locktopic


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Good morning peeps
> 
> View attachment 442857
> 
> 
> Reserved the only sunny spot as usual
> 
> View attachment 442858


Poor Toppy! You must break your back to somehow fit into the only resting spot your humans provide.


----------



## ChaosCat

Help! There's someone observing me from under the shrubs! :Nailbiting


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Help! There's someone observing me from under the shrubs! :Nailbiting
> 
> View attachment 442862


Hello Annie, I'd recognise that little pink nose anywhere.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Poor Toppy! You must break your back to somehow fit into the only resting spot your humans provide.


In my defence, there were three different beds for him to choose from yesterday but he still chose that one. He loves it.



ChaosCat said:


> Help! There's someone observing me from under the shrubs! :Nailbiting
> 
> View attachment 442862


Hmmm, what are you up to that's so interesting?


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> In my defence, there were three different beds for him to choose from yesterday but he still chose that one. He loves it.
> 
> Hmmm, what are you up to that's so interesting?


Okay, knowing cats I accept your explanation. 

What was I doing? Sitting in the garden, reading, drinking tea... not very interesting, I'd say.
Maybe she looks like that because I'm lazing and not gardening. But to be honest, I need a day off and won't feel ashamed in spite of her stern looks.


----------



## MissyfromMice

The coolest place in the house : mum's desk


----------



## Charity

In a playful mood this afternoon, lovely to see


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, what do you mean you have not seen me here in ages? Don't you know that small boys like to keep their humans on their toes playing hide and seek?"

















Oscar does match the main guest room decor very well


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> In a playful mood this afternoon, lovely to see


Aww Bunty, your mum is quite right, it's lovely to see you enjoying your toys. Hope today is as much fun. Where's that lazy so and so Toppy? Snoozing in a sunbeam somewhere I expect.


----------



## ewelsh

This says it all I think


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Aww Bunty, your mum is quite right, it's lovely to see you enjoying your toys. Hope today is as much fun. Where's that lazy so and so Toppy? Snoozing in a sunbeam somewhere I expect.


Are you talking about me? If so, not so much of the lazy so and so, I'm a cat, I'm meant to sleep a lot.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> This says it all I think
> View attachment 442983
> 
> 
> View attachment 442984


Oooh my goodness, she is scary! :Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting Nice teeth though


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Oooh my goodness, she is scary! :Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting Nice teeth though [/QUOTE
> 
> I know and that was just a yawn! :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> I am ashamed to say I have never attempted to check her teeth myself, I get the vet to look, who runs the risk of loosing her fingers in the process! They are sharp! Must be mice bones which keep them so shiny and sharp


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 443014


Oh Annie you have such a lovely clean white coat. For now anyway, until you're into the BBQ ash camo again.:Cat


----------



## Cully

Do you think @ewelsh that if you kept a camera handy at all times you might get a good pic of those gnashers and save a trip to your vet. Will they accept a photographic dental check?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I'm a cat, I'm meant to sleep a lot.


Sleep yes, not flippin' hibernate.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Oh Annie you have such a lovely clean white coat. For now anyway, until you're into the BBQ ash camo again.:Cat


Don't encourage her!


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Do you think @ewelsh that if you kept a camera handy at all times you might get a good pic of those gnashers and save a trip to your vet. Will they accept a photographic dental check?


Excellent idea @Cully I am sure my vet will be delighted


----------



## Shrike

Brooke "helping" earlier today!


----------



## Shrike

Here's one I forgot from a few days ago. I'd left the ladder in place as I didn't think she could climb it. Well after hearing a lot of meowing I found she was up in the loft! Demanding to be brought down. By the time I'd got the camera she'd decided to take matters into her own paws and proved not only can she climb up a ladder, but down it too! I had to give her a thorough brush to be sure no insulation was on her.


----------



## Cully

Shrike said:


> Here's one I forgot from a few days ago. I'd left the ladder in place as I didn't think she could climb it. Well after hearing a lot of meowing I found she was up in the loft! Demanding to be brought down. By the time I'd got the camera she'd decided to take matters into her own paws and proved not only can she climb up a ladder, but down it too! I had to give her a thorough brush to be sure no insulation was on her.
> View attachment 443028


Wow, what an adventure Brooke. You really do know how to scare your mum:Jawdrop.


----------



## Cully

After spending most of the day glaring at the nasty food offered, patience is rewarded with a plate of something she actually likes.


----------



## Shrike

Cully said:


> Wow, what an adventure Brooke. You really do know how to scare your *mum*:Jawdrop.


Ahem - Dad.

Ok Brooke - Slave.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

Shrike said:


> Ahem - Dad.
> 
> Ok Brooke - Slave.


Sorry, I haven't been well:Bag.


----------



## ChaosCat

Shrike said:


> Here's one I forgot from a few days ago. I'd left the ladder in place as I didn't think she could climb it. Well after hearing a lot of meowing I found she was up in the loft! Demanding to be brought down. By the time I'd got the camera she'd decided to take matters into her own paws and proved not only can she climb up a ladder, but down it too! I had to give her a thorough brush to be sure no insulation was on her.
> View attachment 443028


Hey Brooke, that's brilliant!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Brooke you are a nosey girl and a clever girl too. I bet you hung out your slaves washing too :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> After spending most of the day glaring at the nasty food offered, patience is rewarded with a plate of something she actually likes.
> View attachment 443030


someone looks happy you took the hint!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> someone looks happy you took the hint!


I could have taken the hint at breakfast but decided to dig my heels in. 
So did she!


----------



## Charity

Every cat needs a place to hang his tail


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my goodness, Brooke! You are so intrepid!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> After spending most of the day glaring at the nasty food offered, patience is rewarded with a plate of something she actually likes.
> View attachment 443030


How well I know that feeling @Cully - though I've actually been quite successful so far today. I've just given him a Whiskas Fresh Menu tuna in gravy and he licked the pattern off the bowl almost! The other day he wasn't that bothered about it...I still just need to speak cat.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> How well I know that feeling @Cully - though I've actually been quite successful so far today. I've just given him a Whiskas Fresh Menu tuna in gravy and he licked the pattern off the bowl almost! The other day he wasn't that bothered about it...I still just need to speak cat.


I love it when they obviously have really enjoyed their food. Gives you a nice high. Then comes the downer with next mealtime.
Glad he's eaten well though. That makes at least two happy kitties tonight.


----------



## ewelsh

Last night I managed to get a good photo of Lottie for once, which shows her loving side ( which only I believe she has) and not the little thug she normally is. Anyone who has a black pet knows, how hard it is to get a good photo.

The only trouble is, you can see my i pad on the kitchen table!  So I will have to work out how to blank out my i pad.

Isn't she pretty!


----------



## Trixie1

ewelsh said:


> Last night I managed to get a good photo of Lottie for once, which shows her loving side ( which only I believe she has) and not the little thug she normally is. Anyone who has a black pet knows, how hard it is to get a good photo.
> 
> The only trouble is, you can see my i pad on the kitchen table!  So I will have to work out how to blank out my i pad.
> 
> Isn't she pretty!
> 
> View attachment 443064


She's beautifulThug you say! Looks like butter wouldn't melt!


----------



## ewelsh

Thank you @Trixie1 I will pass on your compliments! She is a thug, ask anyone of my dogs, everyone is afraid of Lottie the terrible :Hilarious not me though :Happy


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Last night I managed to get a good photo of Lottie for once, which shows her loving side ( which only I believe she has) and not the little thug she normally is. Anyone who has a black pet knows, how hard it is to get a good photo.
> 
> The only trouble is, you can see my i pad on the kitchen table!  So I will have to work out how to blank out my i pad.
> 
> Isn't she pretty!
> 
> View attachment 443064


She looks gorgeous, not thug like at all. But I do agree that black cats don't make for easy photographs.


----------



## Cully

I wouldn't call this the best choice of bed, but she looked so comfy and sleepy when I went out to find her last night.








At least it was dry.


----------



## Trixie1

ewelsh said:


> Thank you @Trixie1 I will pass on your compliments! She is a thug, ask anyone of my dogs, everyone is afraid of Lottie the terrible :Hilarious not me though :Happy


Well! She does have to keep those dogs in line!!  I agree it is difficult to get a good photo of a black cat. Especially if their eyes are closed!

@Cully probably nice and cool in there for now!


----------



## Jen8971

Black cats don't make good photographs you say?  (I totally understand what you mean!)

Ash is 15 weeks old today and he is such a beauty, we love him so much! Growing so fast ❤


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Last night I managed to get a good photo of Lottie for once, which shows her loving side ( which only I believe she has) and not the little thug she normally is. Anyone who has a black pet knows, how hard it is to get a good photo.
> 
> The only trouble is, you can see my i pad on the kitchen table!  So I will have to work out how to blank out my i pad.
> 
> Isn't she pretty!
> 
> View attachment 443064


That's a gorgeous picture of Lottie looking lovely xx



Cully said:


> I wouldn't call this the best choice of bed, but she looked so comfy and sleepy when I went out to find her last night.
> View attachment 443074
> 
> At least it was dry.


She's obviously had a hard day and feels drained 



Jen8971 said:


> Black cats don't make good photographs you say?  (I totally understand what you mean!)
> 
> Ash is 15 weeks old today and he is such a beauty, we love him so much! Growing so fast ❤
> 
> View attachment 443077


Ash certainly is a little beauty


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> She's obviously had a hard day and feels drained


It's actually her preferred lookout spot this time of year and it's under next door's kitchen window, so she's not gone far. If she hunkers down she can see everything that goes on and nobody can see her. Well, that's what she thinks. If I go past her I have to pretend I can't see her or she gets embarrassed and tries to flatten herself even more.


----------



## LeArthur

I thought Arthur know what "spider" meant was just a bit of a coincidence. But there Arthur, was snoring in his tree and I was in my 'office' (the arm chair next to his tree :Hilarious) when a spider ran across the floor, so I said "Oh! Spider!". And suddenly the snoring fluff ball was wide awake! Ish


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Last night I managed to get a good photo of Lottie for once, which shows her loving side ( which only I believe she has) and not the little thug she normally is. Anyone who has a black pet knows, how hard it is to get a good photo.
> 
> The only trouble is, you can see my i pad on the kitchen table!  So I will have to work out how to blank out my i pad.
> 
> Isn't she pretty!
> 
> View attachment 443064


Very lovely photo!

And here it is minus the iPad:


----------



## ewelsh

Oh wow @ChaosCat your a genius! Thank you so much.... I will now go and show my husband and say" I've done it" trust me he will be so impressed :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Oh wow @ChaosCat your a genius! Thank you so much.... I will now go and show my husband and say" I've done it" trust me he will be so impressed :Hilarious:Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Actually it's totally easy, there are apps for this sort of thing, was a matter of seconds.


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> Last night I managed to get a good photo of Lottie for once, which shows her loving side ( which only I believe she has) and not the little thug she normally is. Anyone who has a black pet knows, how hard it is to get a good photo.
> 
> The only trouble is, you can see my i pad on the kitchen table!  So I will have to work out how to blank out my i pad.
> 
> Isn't she pretty!
> 
> View attachment 443064


Such a lovely picture of an adorable little panther !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww Lottie, you do look so lovely and shiny. I know you smell like chocolate. I just know you do.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Actually it's totally easy, there are apps for this sort of thing, was a matter of seconds.


Well I am impressed, it was very kind of you. My husband is still impressed :Hilarious he is very clever with computers, I however am not. I shall enjoy this moment a little longer, then tell the truth :Smuggrin


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww Lottie, you do look so lovely and shiny. I know you smell like chocolate. I just know you do.


@Mrs Funkin If Lottie smelt of chocolate I would have eaten her ages ago :Hilarious:Hilarious she actually smells of grass


----------



## TriTri

As it's black panther week, here's my lovely (but naughty), Max. Sorry they are just a few hours past the 12 hr rule :Nailbiting.


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Last night I managed to get a good photo of Lottie for once, which shows her loving side ( which only I believe she has) and not the little thug she normally is. Anyone who has a black pet knows, how hard it is to get a good photo.
> 
> The only trouble is, you can see my i pad on the kitchen table!  So I will have to work out how to blank out my i pad.
> 
> Isn't she pretty!
> 
> View attachment 443064


Hello gorgeous Lottie
Beautiful black panther.
She's not a thug, she just puts everyone in their place, top cat that she is xx


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> I wouldn't call this the best choice of bed, but she looked so comfy and sleepy when I went out to find her last night.
> View attachment 443074
> 
> At least it was dry.


Oh Misty you are adorable in your drain :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Jen8971 said:


> Black cats don't make good photographs you say?  (I totally understand what you mean!)
> 
> Ash is 15 weeks old today and he is such a beauty, we love him so much! Growing so fast ❤
> 
> View attachment 443077


Beautiful black panther Ash :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> I thought Arthur know what "spider" meant was just a bit of a coincidence. But there Arthur, was snoring in his tree and I was in my 'office' (the arm chair next to his tree :Hilarious) when a spider ran across the floor, so I said "Oh! Spider!". And suddenly the snoring fluff ball was wide awake! Ish
> 
> View attachment 443080
> 
> 
> View attachment 443081


Clever boy Arthur xx


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> View attachment 443142
> View attachment 443143
> View attachment 443144
> As it's black panther week, here's my lovely (but naughty), Max. Sorry they are just a few hours past the 12 hr rule :Nailbiting.


Handsome Max, such a gorgeous black panther you are xx


----------



## Charity

I have to say I love all black cats, they are strikingly handsome, there's something bewitching about them.

Looking gorgeous Max, we don't see enough of you. Xx


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Mrs Funkin If Lottie smelt of chocolate I would have eaten her ages ago :Hilarious:Hilarious she actually smells of grass


Grass! What are you growing in those fields??


----------



## Cully

Recognise where the yellow sheet is from?
I'd forgotten how much Moo loves to lie on it to keep cool.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Moo look at you, lying on the sun


----------



## Cully

I must hunt down the blue gel ones. She prefers the yellow sheet. Actually she likes a nice cool Tesco bag too.


----------



## ewelsh

Wow a Tesco bag, glad to hear they have some good use  enjoy chilling Missy Moo


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Wow a Tesco bag, glad to hear they have some good use  enjoy chilling Missy Moo









It's an old one.


----------



## ewelsh

So we have 12 comfy pet beds in this house, not including sofas, armchairs, human beds..... so where does Lottie sleep!

 she is actually sleeping on the packaging!










I give up!


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh , very cute though


----------



## ChaosCat

It's so hot!


----------



## ewelsh

Libby is hot too


----------



## Cully

I can't believe Misty. It's so hot I've got all the windows open and the fans on full blast. Where has she chosen for her siesta? Narnia, or to be more precise, in the back of the wardrobe amongst clothing and lying on a warm cat bed intended for winter. Do they have their own thermostat???


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Libby is hot too
> 
> View attachment 443173


Woah, did you know if you scroll your mouse wheel fast over the rug it does funny things to your eyes?:Wideyed


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Woah, did you know if you scroll your mouse wheel fast over the rug it does funny things to your eyes?:Wideyed


that's probably why Libby is cross eyed :Hilarious


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova has been finding it all a bit too hot today!

She hasn't moved from this spot today, although I'm sure she'd be cooler indoors on the cold tile floor.

Her sister Luna has been smart and has stayed inside most of the day, but has now gone out to lie under the patio table...where it is very warm! I do worry about them overheating, I hope they know when to call it a day!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Bethanjane22 said:


> Nova has been finding it all a bit too hot today!
> 
> She hasn't moved from this spot today, although I'm sure she'd be cooler indoors on the cold tile floor.
> 
> Her sister Luna has been smart and has stayed inside most of the day, but has now gone out to lie under the patio table...where it is very warm! I do worry about them overheating, I hope they know when to call it a day!
> 
> View attachment 443177


She has finally seen sense, and has come to join me inside whilst I work.


----------



## ChaosCat

Still too hot to sleep curled up


----------



## MissyfromMice

It's never too hot for birdwatching


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> It's never too hot for birdwatching
> 
> View attachment 443189


Annie disagrees. 

By the way- did I tell you that it's really hot today?


----------



## LeArthur

I got meowed at for taking this


----------



## Charity

lea247 said:


> I got meowed at for taking this
> 
> View attachment 443192


Oh Arthur, look at that scrummy tummy and that face xx


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> I got meowed at for taking this
> 
> View attachment 443192


Oh Arthur you're such an adorable boy xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

lea247 said:


> I got meowed at for taking this
> 
> View attachment 443192


----------



## Paddypaws

Airing her privates in front of the fan


----------



## Paddypaws

Much more ladylike while still enjoying the breeze


----------



## ebonycat

Paddypaws said:


> Much more ladylike while still enjoying the breeze
> View attachment 443212


Awww fuffy bellies. Adorable puddycats xx


----------



## Charity

Had the windows open at 5.00 a.m. We have pigeons right outside the window eating the berries on our tree so Bunty and Toppy have gone a bit silly with frustration.










Help! Get me down


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Had the windows open at 5.00 a.m. We have pigeons right outside the window eating the berries on our tree so Bunty and Toppy have gone a bit silly with frustration.
> 
> View attachment 443218
> 
> 
> Help! Get me down
> 
> View attachment 443219


Oh Toppy you've made me laugh out loud this morning, thank you for your silliness, sweet sweet boy.
Bunty oh beautiful Bunty are the pigeons annoying you? Silly birds xx


----------



## Cully

@Charity ,oh Toppy did you get stuck again? Silly pigeons making you do that.


----------



## Joy84

*** Unnecessary purchase alert ***
Damn you Aldi, but who could resist for £9.99?!
















Tentative sniff is all it got but can't really blame her in this heat


----------



## ewelsh

Toppy  :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie - " why are you in MY potting shed"


----------



## Trixie1

ewelsh said:


> Lottie - " why are you in MY potting shed"
> 
> View attachment 443233


That's a Perfectly reasonable question I think! another gorgeous photo of this beautiful little panther.


----------



## immum

Someone left a toilet roll on the bathroom floor. Milo found it. Luckily it wasn't Indie who found it, it would be completely shredded by now!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre is also feeling the heat!!! (Although that didn't stop him eating his lunch)

H x


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Had the windows open at 5.00 a.m. We have pigeons right outside the window eating the berries on our tree so Bunty and Toppy have gone a bit silly with frustration.
> 
> View attachment 443218
> 
> 
> Help! Get me down
> 
> View attachment 443219


Oh Toppy! Will you ever learn?


----------



## LeArthur

Heat makes Arthur do even weirder things than usual.....


----------



## MissyfromMice

Enjoying the shade...


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> Had the windows open at 5.00 a.m. We have pigeons right outside the window eating the berries on our tree so Bunty and Toppy have gone a bit silly with frustration.
> 
> View attachment 443218
> 
> 
> Help! Get me down
> 
> View attachment 443219


Oh Toppy not again ...


----------



## ChaosCat

I'll stay right here until you make the temperature bearable!


----------



## Smuge

There would have been a murder today if our cats could have got through the glass


















They were not happy!


----------



## ewelsh

Smuge said:


> There would have been a murder today if our cats could have got through the glass
> 
> View attachment 443277
> 
> View attachment 443278
> 
> 
> They were not happy!


 That's not on is it!


----------



## Smuge

ebonycat said:


> Hello handsome boy Ash, you & the other two floofs have been missed.
> How are you @Smuge ? How's the new house?
> I do hope all is well with you & the floofs xx





SbanR said:


> Lovely seeing you Ash. I've missed your floofs @Smuge





ewelsh said:


> Ditto the above @Smuge hope all is good in your world


Hey folks, the floofs are doing well


----------



## Willow_Warren

Enjoying the evening air... (whilst looking majestic)

H x


----------



## ChaosCat

Smuge said:


> There would have been a murder today if our cats could have got through the glass
> 
> View attachment 443277
> 
> View attachment 443278
> 
> 
> They were not happy!


That's a very chilled cat out there, knowing full well that your fluffed up boys can't get to him.
Maybe flower pots on that window sill will discourage this neighbour?


----------



## immum

Indie says it's sooo tiring being this beautiful!


----------



## Paddypaws

Wiggins just can't find a cool spot


----------



## SbanR

Paddypaws said:


> Wiggins just can't find a cool spot
> View attachment 443306


Hi Wiggins, try a drain!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Scaring lizards...


----------



## SbanR

Keeping cool


----------



## Shrike

I've been home two hours and not seen Brooke- here's why - spark out!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 443336


Still too hot to move ?


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> Still too hot to move ?


Worst day yet, 32 degrees Celsius when I took the photo.


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> Worst day yet, 32 degrees Celsius when I took the photo.


Poor Annie...


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 443336


Poor Sweetheart! They do struggle in the heat don't they. At least she can stay out tonight and cool down. I have to go and find Sam soon and bring him in for the night!! He won't be happy at all! It's baking indoors!


----------



## Shrike

Selfie time!


----------



## SbanR

Oh Brooke, you are pretty:Kiss


----------



## LeArthur

Shrike said:


> Selfie time!
> View attachment 443340


What a great photo!


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> Poor Annie...





Trixie1 said:


> Poor Sweetheart! They do struggle in the heat don't they. At least she can stay out tonight and cool down. I have to go and find Sam soon and bring him in for the night!! He won't be happy at all! It's baking indoors!


Annie thanks for your sympathy. She really hates the heat. 
Tonight we had a hell of a thunderstorm while she was outside so it cooled down nicely and she prefers thunder and pouring rain to heat.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Little bit over the time limit... these were from the afternoon...

Andre totally out for the count...









Lola sitting next to me whilst I worked









They were both rather naughty about coming in at night... and Andre got in a bit of a fight which a black and white can't I've not seen before...

I got Lola in quite nice and early... she wasn't happy about it though. About an hour later (10pm) I heard cats outside and jumped up... I don't know how as I don't recall her going past me but Lola was outside before I knew what was happening.. so there were 3 cats on the patio.

Intruder Half way up the garden... Lola back inside... Andre ignoring my every call. Intruder leave garden, Andre in hot pursuit. Eventually pick get Andre, pick him up and bring him inside. Now Lola's got back out and really doesn't want to come back in (because of the weather), refuses to come when I call and not even shaking the dreamies helps. Eventually manage to pick her up and being her inside... give them supper and they both slope off upstairs giving me the cold shoulder.

anyhow... best get up and feed them, we are on the verge of a riot!!

Hannah x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know I shouldn't chuckle at that @Willow_Warren but it's a great mental image  Hopefully they will be your friends again after breakfast.


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Little bit over the time limit... these were from the afternoon...
> 
> Andre totally out for the count...
> View attachment 443354
> 
> 
> Lola sitting next to me whilst I worked
> View attachment 443355
> 
> 
> They were both rather naughty about coming in at night... and Andre got in a bit of a fight which a black and white can't I've not seen before...
> 
> I got Lola in quite nice and early... she wasn't happy about it though. About an hour later (10pm) I heard cats outside and jumped up... I don't know how as I don't recall her going past me but Lola was outside before I knew what was happening.. so there were 3 cats on the patio.
> 
> Intruder Half way up the garden... Lola back inside... Andre ignoring my every call. Intruder leave garden, Andre in hot pursuit. Eventually pick get Andre, pick him up and bring him inside. Now Lola's got back out and really doesn't want to come back in (because of the weather), refuses to come when I call and not even shaking the dreamies helps. Eventually manage to pick her up and being her inside... give them supper and they both slope off upstairs giving me the cold shoulder.
> 
> anyhow... best get up and feed them, we are on the verge of a riot!!
> 
> Hannah x


If I dared to lock Annie inside over night she wouldn't EVER forgive me. And as she would make it impossible for me to sleep she'd have her vengeance, too.
The night is Annie's time and I'm fine with that. Almost no cars about around here, very few people, no open garages or doors- night time is a lot safer here than daytime, in my eyes.

Okay, cat fights occur at night more, but then Annie has her territory under control and hasn't been involved in a fight for at least a year. If I witness another cat encountering her it's always like this:
Stare of death from Annie, cat leaves, rarely cat stays and even ventures closer. Deep growl from Annie. Cat leaves. If a very, very brave cats still doesn't get it Annie jumps directly in front of it and growls and at that they all give up.


----------



## Cully

Shrike said:


> Selfie time!
> View attachment 443340


The worst thing about a selfie is being photo bombed.



ChaosCat said:


> Stare of death from Annie, cat leaves, rarely cat stays and even ventures closer. Deep growl from Annie. Cat leaves. If a very, very brave cats still doesn't get it Annie jumps directly in front of it and growls and at that they all give up.


I would expect nothing less from our fierce piratess. Nice to know you're the boss Annie, indoors *and* out!!


----------



## Cully

We had some nice cooling rain overnight and it's a bit wet underfoot. Misty decided some indoor play was a good idea, so she's stalking a 'snow pea', complete with bum wiggles.


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> Little bit over the time limit... these were from the afternoon...
> 
> Andre totally out for the count...
> View attachment 443354
> 
> 
> Lola sitting next to me whilst I worked
> View attachment 443355
> 
> 
> They were both rather naughty about coming in at night... and Andre got in a bit of a fight which a black and white can't I've not seen before...
> 
> I got Lola in quite nice and early... she wasn't happy about it though. About an hour later (10pm) I heard cats outside and jumped up... I don't know how as I don't recall her going past me but Lola was outside before I knew what was happening.. so there were 3 cats on the patio.
> 
> Intruder Half way up the garden... Lola back inside... Andre ignoring my every call. Intruder leave garden, Andre in hot pursuit. Eventually pick get Andre, pick him up and bring him inside. Now Lola's got back out and really doesn't want to come back in (because of the weather), refuses to come when I call and not even shaking the dreamies helps. Eventually manage to pick her up and being her inside... give them supper and they both slope off upstairs giving me the cold shoulder.
> 
> anyhow... best get up and feed them, we are on the verge of a riot!!
> 
> Hannah x





Willow_Warren said:


> Little bit over the time limit... these were from the afternoon...
> 
> Andre totally out for the count...
> View attachment 443354
> 
> 
> Lola sitting next to me whilst I worked
> View attachment 443355
> 
> 
> They were both rather naughty about coming in at night... and Andre got in a bit of a fight which a black and white can't I've not seen before...
> 
> I got Lola in quite nice and early... she wasn't happy about it though. About an hour later (10pm) I heard cats outside and jumped up... I don't know how as I don't recall her going past me but Lola was outside before I knew what was happening.. so there were 3 cats on the patio.
> 
> Intruder Half way up the garden... Lola back inside... Andre ignoring my every call. Intruder leave garden, Andre in hot pursuit. Eventually pick get Andre, pick him up and bring him inside. Now Lola's got back out and really doesn't want to come back in (because of the weather), refuses to come when I call and not even shaking the dreamies helps. Eventually manage to pick her up and being her inside... give them supper and they both slope off upstairs giving me the cold shoulder.
> 
> anyhow... best get up and feed them, we are on the verge of a riot!!
> 
> Hannah x


Had to smile, its better than TV. I find the same, its hopeless trying to get their attention when they are totally fixed on another cat or just want to stay out, no shaking of treat tins, calling etc. will do it. Hope they'll forgive you today


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I would expect nothing less from our fierce piratess. Nice to know you're the boss Annie, indoors *and* out!!


Wait! The indoors boss is me!


----------



## ewelsh

Libby has found the only dark cool spot in the house!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Wait! The indoors boss is me!


:CatPoor deluded two legs, so naive and trusting!:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> :CatPoor deluded two legs, so naive and trusting!:Cat


I won't like that! You have massively impaired my self confidence! 

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice

At peace with the world


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> I won't like that! You have massively impaired my self confidence!
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


We know what they know, but they know that we know what they know. So we just have to pretend that we don't know that they know what we know that they know, when we really do know what they know ......Or something like that!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Cully said:


> We know what they know, but they know that we know what they know. So we just have to pretend that we don't know that they know what we know that they know, when we really do know what they know ......Or something like that!


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 443374


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Everything looks much better upside down to Bunty


----------



## Charity

Toppy's got the sunniest spot again


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, what do you mean you wanted to sit here, this is a special seat for extra brave small boys who had to spend a night at the vet...!"


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Annie, you look like you mean BUSINESS!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

Good morning upside down Annie. I think their faces look super cute in that position. Don't tell her I used the word cute .


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Good morning upside down Annie. I think their faces look super cute in that position. Don't tell her I used the word cute .


She'll accept cute- I call her cutie all the time.
She wishes you a good morning, too, and has punctually started her nap time.


----------



## ewelsh

Hello Bunty, I bet your glad the fans have gone off! Your so pretty x
Hallo Toppy Trotter, you do make me laugh

Annie the mice have been having a party as you have been heat snoozing lately, back to work! Lottie had 5 last night, well 5 heads were on my door step this morning


----------



## Cully

Wot? Its Sunday!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> View attachment 443444
> 
> Wot? Its Sunday!


Yes, it is Sunday so relaxing is the order of the day xx


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Yes, it is Sunday so relaxing is the order of the day xx


Sunday for me too but I still have to feed her!!


----------



## Charity

Wake me up somebody! I'm having a bad dream that we're being taken over by giant mice!!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Sunday for me too but I still have to feed her!!


Well, you don't HAVE to...but then she'd hate you.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Well, you don't HAVE to...but then she'd hate you.


I know. I thought about telling her to get her own but she might take me literally.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Wake me up somebody! I'm having a bad dream that we're being taken over by giant mice!!
> 
> View attachment 443446


Quick, send for Annie. She'll know what to do.:Nailbiting


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Wake me up somebody! I'm having a bad dream that we're being taken over by giant mice!!
> 
> View attachment 443446





Cully said:


> Quick, send for Annie. She'll know what to do.:Nailbiting


Annie is putting on her cape and will fly over to save you, hold out Toppy!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie is putting on her cape and will fly over to save you, hold out Toppy!


:CatHurrah for Annie, the Feline Caped Crusader!! We can all sleep safely knowing she's around:Cat.


----------



## ChaosCat

Here she is looking her most dangerous


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 443455
> Here she is looking her most dangerous


Toppy's pretty ashamed he has to be rescued by a GIRL!!


----------



## Charity

There I was deeply asleep when in she comes










What's so important you have to wake me up? You want to take pictures? Haven't you got anything better to do ...like play with the dog or something?










Honestly, sometimes I wonder why I live here with these nutters.


----------



## Shrike

Face off in the rain!









After I broke up the potential fight, Brooke's tail was still well floofed!









Apologies for rubbish photos - my SLR no longer displays to the backscreen for some reason.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> There I was deeply asleep when in she comes
> 
> View attachment 443470
> 
> 
> What's so important you have to wake me up? You want to take pictures? Haven't you got anything better to do ...like play with the dog or something?
> 
> View attachment 443468
> 
> 
> Honestly, sometimes I wonder why I live here with these nutters.
> 
> View attachment 443471


Too right, Bunty, but they do have their use in opening pouches and cans and caressing, haven't they?


----------



## ChaosCat

Shrike said:


> Face off in the rain!
> View attachment 443481
> 
> 
> After I broke up the potential fight, Brooke's tail was still well floofed!
> View attachment 443482
> 
> 
> Apologies for rubbish photos - my SLR no longer displays to the backscreen for some reason.


Oh Brooke, these naughty intruders! Can't a cat lady enjoy her garden in peace?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! An Oscar sized box, just for me! What do you mean Daddy needs it back and I shouldn't be lying on the wrapping strip?"










Out of interest the box is 90cm long


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! An Oscar sized box, just for me! What do you mean Daddy needs it back and I shouldn't be lying on the wrapping strip?"
> 
> View attachment 443483
> 
> 
> Out of interest the box is 90cam long


I'll PM you my address, please take care the boy is wrapped up well, don't want him to be bumped around.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, oh @ChaosCat can you imagine  That would be one heck of a wriggly package!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! An Oscar sized box, just for me! What do you mean Daddy needs it back and I shouldn't be lying on the wrapping strip?"
> 
> View attachment 443483
> 
> 
> Out of interest the box is 90cam long


Hm, you'd think if cats aren't meant to lie in them then they shouldn't be made in perfect cat sizes.:Cat


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

Early morning loaf.








Excuse the bits on carpet. We had a late night game of chasing paper peas.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Early morning loaf.
> View attachment 443528
> 
> Excuse the bits on carpet. We had a late night game of chasing paper peas.


If you hadn't excused it, I would have thought it was the carpet pattern


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> If you hadn't excused it, I would have thought it was the carpet pattern


Right, that's it. I'm getting the vacuum out:Grumpy.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Right, that's it. I'm getting the vacuum out:Grumpy.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is shedding her fur in such amounts that I suspect she'll soon be a Sphinx cat.
This little felt ball consists of the fur I brushed off her in just 5 minutes! 

It takes a lot of fur to make a felt ball!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Annie is shedding her fur in such amounts that I suspect she'll soon be a Sphinx cat.
> This little felt ball consists of the fur I brushed off her in just 5 minutes!
> 
> It takes a lot of fur to make a felt ball!
> 
> View attachment 443544


Saw yours Annie
Here's mine


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Saw yours Annie
> Here's mine
> 
> View attachment 443545




This can't be from just a few minutes brushing! Tell me it's not!
Okay... you are long haired, but still! :Wideyed


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> This can't be from just a few minutes brushing! Tell me it's not!
> Okay... you are long haired, but still! :Wideyed


Hehehehe..............

You're right. It's from several brushings


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Hehehehe..............
> 
> You're right. It's from several brushings


Phew! I was starting to feel really sorry for you!


----------



## Charity

Give me some treats pleeeeeese


----------



## Bethanjane22

We're decorating our living room so the girls have been kicked out. They're most intrigued by their "brand new" cat tree that has magically appeared on the hallway!


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Give me some treats pleeeeeese
> 
> View attachment 443546


Who could resist such a pretty face


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> We're decorating our living room so the girls have been kicked out. They're most intrigued by their "brand new" cat tree that has magically appeared on the hallway!
> 
> View attachment 443547


Happy fluffs well done slave! Bet they won't bother with the tree when it's moved back in the living room :Hilarious


----------



## Smuge




----------



## ewelsh

Awwww Garfield what’s happened, did you fall asleep before jumping to the top


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Willow_Warren

Absolutely terrible quality photos... but some of Andre washing this morning before getting up!

I had to sort his ear out for him in the end 









What position do you call this









H x


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

Lovely to see how Annie chills before her busy evening shift.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Willow_Warren said:


> Absolutely terrible quality photos... but some of Andre washing this morning before getting up!
> 
> I had to sort his ear out for him in the end
> View attachment 443591
> 
> 
> What position do you call this
> View attachment 443592
> 
> 
> H x


Haha Andre! You look like you're stretching your adductors


----------



## Cully

I want to be near you but you're covered in junk (paperwork) so I'll have to make do with this.


----------



## Lucy & Troy

Dash fell asleep whilst playing with his new stinky yeowww toy. Highly recommend these by the way, he loves them and they absolutely honk of catnip


----------



## Cully

:CatHey Dash, howdya like the nip? Its cool man.


----------



## Jen8971

My new favourite photo of Ash? Not sure but look at those eyes! 16 weeks old today and 8 weeks since he has been with us. He is so spoiled!


----------



## Charity

I don't do social distancing


----------



## Cully

Jen8971 said:


> Not sure but look at those eyes!
> View attachment 443646


Never mind the eyes, look at those claws:Nailbiting.


----------



## Jen8971

Cully said:


> Never mind the eyes, look at those claws:Nailbiting.


This very picture is what sparked my friend trying to convince me to trim his claws and me posting a thread about it :Jawdrop!


----------



## Cully

I got this for her last year.








"Why didn't you tell me this was for me? I must say, it's rather comfy. Do you mind if I sleep here tonight, next to you, you know, just so I can zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I got this for her last year.
> View attachment 443683
> 
> "Why didn't you tell me this was for me? I must say, it's rather comfy. Do you mind if I sleep here tonight, next to you, you know, just so I can zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!


Only last year? It didn't take her long to accept it!


----------



## ChaosCat

Such a grey morning! Came home completely wet.









Time for felt ball games and hallway antics.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> I don't do social distancing
> 
> View attachment 443661


Look at those eyes! Pretty Bunty


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Only last year? It didn't take her long to accept it!


Very cautious about new things my girl.


----------



## Charity

Having a quiet day together


----------



## Cully

They remind me of Andy Capp and Flo'.


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> They remind me of Andy Capp and Flo'.
> View attachment 443734


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> They remind me of Andy Capp and Flo'.
> View attachment 443734


but much prettier


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 443747


She has really stunning eyes!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you're not going to post me to Alice are you? I'll just do some birthday present quality control if you don't mind..."










(Our god daughter is 19 soon, she loves Oscar very much. I'm not sending him though!)


----------



## kirstykins

Umm just the crumbs huh guess next one will clean up then.......


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you're not going to post me to Alice are you? I'll just do some birthday present quality control if you don't mind..."
> 
> View attachment 443783
> 
> 
> (Our god daughter is 19 soon, she loves Oscar very much. I'm not sending him though!)


The direction of his look shows exactly what he wants to check.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Candy kittens all the way @ChaosCat


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you're not going to post me to Alice are you? I'll just do some birthday present quality control if you don't mind..."
> 
> View attachment 443783
> 
> 
> (Our god daughter is 19 soon, she loves Oscar very much. I'm not sending him though!)


Oh look at your little face Oscar eyeing the treats. No pudding till you eat your mains first now!


----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 443747


That's a beautiful photo @MissyfromMice one for a frame I think.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you're not going to post me to Alice are you? I'll just do some birthday present quality control if you don't mind..."
> 
> View attachment 443783
> 
> 
> (Our god daughter is 19 soon, she loves Oscar very much. I'm not sending him though!)


Oscar get out of the box quick! He does make me laugh, I bet he is a very strict quality control boss


----------



## raysmyheart

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'll just do some birthday present quality control if you don't mind..."


Oscar is taking his quality control duties very seriously. His expression is so adorable - very seriously inspecting the treats. ♥♥♥


----------



## MissyfromMice

It looks very uncomfortable, but it's one of Missy's favourite spots.


----------



## Cully

@MissyfromMice , they do that don't they, seem to mould themselves around awkward objects? She does look comfy there though.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Cully said:


> @MissyfromMice , they do that don't they, seem to mould themselves around awkward objects? She does look comfy there though.


Cat logic...


----------



## Jaf

My first Lori cuddle in weeks. I had to put the air con on to attract her!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre "long tail"









Andre "long legs"









Oh... and this morning he stood half and half through the cat flap before deciding to reverse in... which wasn't that easy... I sort of caught him mid reverse (no idea why he changed his mind)









H x


----------



## TriTri

Willow_Warren said:


> Andre "long tail"
> View attachment 443844
> 
> 
> Andre "long legs"
> View attachment 443845
> 
> 
> Oh... and this morning he stood half and half through the cat flap before deciding to reverse in... which wasn't that easy... I sort of caught him mid reverse (no idea why he changed his mind)
> View attachment 443846
> 
> 
> H x


That is a very long tail and those are very long legs Andre. It must take you a while to get right through the cat flap, tail included..... & plenty of time to change your mind half way through


----------



## SbanR

Good morning


----------



## ChaosCat

Playful Annie this morning


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy admiring kitties in the photo thread


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Playful Annie this morning
> 
> View attachment 443913
> 
> 
> Aw, I especially love her innocent looking face in that first photo.


----------



## ChaosCat

How photos can be misleading!


----------



## Charity

Someone's in a silly mood today....you can't be serious!





































It's no photos of Bunty today as she had a meltdown yesterday. After breakfast, she disappeared for about four hours. She definitely wasn't in the house and I don't think she was in the garden as I watered it and she usually rushes out if she is hiding in the shrubbery so I can only assume she went AWOL. I heard two separate incidents of cats fighting over the fence and was hoping it wasn't her. We had to go to the vets with Purdey at 10.00 so had to shut windows and leave her outside and it was a relief to find her sitting on the patio when we got back. She was obviously agitated. She didn't eat all day and went into hiding right up until we went to bed.

This morning she was up as normal, chatty and happy to be stroked but she didn't want to go out. Once the house got active, she went under the bed as usual. Nervous cats are hard work. :Meh


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Someone's in a silly mood today....you can't be serious!
> 
> View attachment 443917
> 
> 
> View attachment 443918
> 
> 
> View attachment 443919
> 
> 
> View attachment 443920
> 
> 
> It's no photos of Bunty today as she had a meltdown yesterday. After breakfast, she disappeared for about four hours. She definitely wasn't in the house and I don't think she was in the garden as I watered it and she usually rushes out if she is hiding in the shrubbery so I can only assume she went AWOL. I heard two separate incidents of cats fighting over the fence and was hoping it wasn't her. We had to go to the vets with Purdey at 10.00 so had to shut windows and leave her outside and it was a relief to find her sitting on the patio when we got back. She was obviously agitated. She didn't eat all day and went into hiding right up until we went to bed.
> 
> This morning she was up as normal, chatty and happy to be stroked but she didn't want to go out. Once the house got active, she went under the bed as usual. Nervous cats are hard work. :Meh


I think Toppy is waving to us in the last photo! :Happy

Sorry to hear something's upset Bunty, I hope she's soon out and about. Hope Purdey is ok!


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Someone's in a silly mood today....you can't be serious!
> 
> View attachment 443917
> 
> 
> View attachment 443918
> 
> 
> View attachment 443919
> 
> 
> View attachment 443920
> 
> 
> It's no photos of Bunty today as she had a meltdown yesterday. After breakfast, she disappeared for about four hours. She definitely wasn't in the house and I don't think she was in the garden as I watered it and she usually rushes out if she is hiding in the shrubbery so I can only assume she went AWOL. I heard two separate incidents of cats fighting over the fence and was hoping it wasn't her. We had to go to the vets with Purdey at 10.00 so had to shut windows and leave her outside and it was a relief to find her sitting on the patio when we got back. She was obviously agitated. She didn't eat all day and went into hiding right up until we went to bed.
> 
> This morning she was up as normal, chatty and happy to be stroked but she didn't want to go out. Once the house got active, she went under the bed as usual. Nervous cats are hard work. :Meh


Liked for the Toppy part, but glad Bunty was alright this morning.
If she was involved in the fights she obviously wasn't hurt so we can assume she was keeping her end up.


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely photos of silly Toppy @Charity 

Poor Bunty, she is so easily spooked, so glad she is calmer today. How is Purdey today after the vets?


----------



## ewelsh

A loaf for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Cully

@Charity , Hope Purdey's late night trip to the vet wasn't for anything too serious and she's ok.
Toppy looks like he's trying to do his exercises but cant be bothered to get out of bed to do them.
Oh dear poor Bunty, I wonder what's upset her this time. Do you think it was just coming across a cat fight? At least she is home and safe, even if it means she is taking a little time out in her safe room to de-stress. Safe rooms are so necessary.
The man came yesterday to give the boiler it's annual checkup and had absolutely *no* idea he was being closely scrutinised :Watchingby Misty from her safe room. She came out as soon as he'd gone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> A loaf for @Mrs Funkin
> 
> View attachment 443924


Awww a Lesser Seen Libby Loaf  You look very delicious there, Libby.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> A loaf for @Mrs Funkin
> 
> View attachment 443924


I just love that bed Libby, it looks so comfy.

Re Bunty, I think I mentioned before that if we don't raise the bed so she has an escape route, sometimes she won't come indoors. I think that's what happened yesterday. One minute I saw her sitting on the patio and the next minute she'd disappeared. She doesn't like going roaming like she used to because of having to go next door where there are two cats. I was quite surprised she had gone. If she was hiding in our shrubbery, though I did look, she must have got wet with my watering so that's unlikely. She's feeling better this afternoon, she's come out for her lunch, been out in the garden and is now sitting on our bed with Toppy.










Purdey's got a continuing chronic ear infection, we're back and forth to the vet who thinks she has an allergy and yeast infection but its being very stubborn and is taking a lot of medication to get rid of


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> I just love that bed Libby, it looks so comfy.
> 
> Re Bunty, I think I mentioned before that if we don't raise the bed so she has an escape route, sometimes she won't come indoors. I think that's what happened yesterday. One minute I saw her sitting on the patio and the next minute she'd disappeared. She doesn't like going roaming like she used to because of having to go next door where there are two cats. I was quite surprised she had gone. If she was hiding in our shrubbery, though I did look, she must have got wet with my watering so that's unlikely. She's feeling better this afternoon, she's come out for her lunch, been out in the garden and is now sitting on our bed with Toppy.
> 
> View attachment 443957
> 
> 
> Purdey's got a continuing chronic ear infection, we're back and forth to the vet who thinks she has an allergy and yeast infection but its being very stubborn and is taking a lot of medication to get rid of


Poor Purdey! Ear infections are so awfully painful.


----------



## Britt

I picked up an old cat tree that someone was giving away. I was planning on bringing it to the rescue tomorrow but Pooh has adopted it so it's staying xx
The lady had pulled it apart and I couldn't put it back together like it was (I have "spare parts" ).


----------



## Cully

@Charity , hoping Purdey's ear feels better soon poor lass. Is she on tablets or drops? At least Bunty is looking happy so all is well with her.


----------



## Charity

That looks cosy Pooh


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @Charity , hoping Purdey's ear feels better soon poor lass. Is she on tablets or drops? At least Bunty is looking happy so all is well with her.


Bunty must be feeling better. She's now in the cardboard bed and the Amazon man has just knocked the door and she hasn't moved...that's a miracle.

Purdey was put on Prenisolone steroid tablets back in May but they didn't agree with her, made her very lethargic, so she was taken off of them. She was given Easotic which is a really horrible greasy gel to put in her ears plus given Apoquel tablets. Last week we started with Malacetic ear wash and yesterday we've stopped the Easotic and have now got to put Prednisolone eyedrops (yes eyedrops) in her ears. Bit worried about this as its the same steroid that made her unwell so we shall have to see. One ear is a lot better while the other is still needing treatment.

As for having an allergy...where do you start? They will do blood tests to see if they can find out what she's allergic to if it doesn't go away but I think we could be in for a lifetime of flare ups, hope not.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> I just love that bed Libby, it looks so comfy.
> 
> Re Bunty, I think I mentioned before that if we don't raise the bed so she has an escape route, sometimes she won't come indoors. I think that's what happened yesterday. One minute I saw her sitting on the patio and the next minute she'd disappeared. She doesn't like going roaming like she used to because of having to go next door where there are two cats. I was quite surprised she had gone. If she was hiding in our shrubbery, though I did look, she must have got wet with my watering so that's unlikely. She's feeling better this afternoon, she's come out for her lunch, been out in the garden and is now sitting on our bed with Toppy.
> 
> View attachment 443957
> 
> 
> Purdey's got a continuing chronic ear infection, we're back and forth to the vet who thinks she has an allergy and yeast infection but its being very stubborn and is taking a lot of medication to get rid of


That's a lovely photo of BuntyGlad she's calmer now. It is hard work having a nervous cat. I have one too. They certainly have their moments! Sending tonnes of healing vibes for Purdey's ear, hope it gets better very soon.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Bunty must be feeling better. She's now in the cardboard bed and the Amazon man has just knocked the door and she hasn't moved...that's a miracle.
> 
> Purdey was put on Prenisolone steroid tablets back in May but they didn't agree with her, made her very lethargic, so she was taken off of them. She was given Easotic which is a really horrible greasy gel to put in her ears plus given Apoquel tablets. Last week we started with Malacetic ear wash and yesterday we've stopped the Easotic and have now got to put Prednisolone eyedrops (yes eyedrops) in her ears. Bit worried about this as its the same steroid that made her unwell so we shall have to see. One ear is a lot better while the other is still needing treatment.
> 
> As for having an allergy...where do you start? They will do blood tests to see if they can find out what she's allergic to if it doesn't go away but I think we could be in for a lifetime of flare ups, hope not.


They like to keep you busy, don't they Charity? 
Let's hope Purdy feels better soon. I'm pleased Bunty is feeling better & Toppy-Trotters is managing his exercises without having to leave his bed.

Max & Tessy have been in & out of the vet's all week...here we go again. They've had various blood tests and one may need another dental and the other may need an ultrasound & other tests:Arghh


----------



## TriTri

A stand off yesterday....


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> They like to keep you busy, don't they Charity?
> Let's hope Purdy feels better soon. I'm pleased Bunty is feeling better & Toppy-Trotters is managing his exercises without having to leave his bed.
> 
> Max & Tessy have been in & out of the vet's all week...here we go again. They've had various blood tests and one may need another dental and the other may need an ultrasound & other tests:Arghh


They certainly keep us on our toes. Hope things are OK for Max and Tessy x


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> They certainly keep us on our toes. Hope things are OK for Max and Tessy x


Thank you @Charity, I'll know more next week for Max and the week after for Tessy. :Bawling


----------



## SbanR

lea247 said:


> I think Toppy is waving to us in the last photo! :Happy
> 
> Sorry to hear something's upset Bunty, I hope she's soon out and about. Hope Purdey is ok!


It's Toppy's royal wave


----------



## Cully

@Charity , liked for Bunty feeling more settled. Poor Purdey, she's still not much more than a baby. I hope whatever it is will be shortlived and she get back to being a bouncy youngster.


----------



## Cully

Misty's found my big thick blanket off my bed that I haven't got around to washing yet before stashing it.
I draped it over my scooter seat hoping she'd give it a try.


----------



## Cully

@TriTri , poor Max and Tessy, both not feeling so good. Is that why they were a bit off with each other?
Fingers crossed they are both ok and don't need much treatment.


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Enya at 8 months old, in her favourite location (which is on me! )


----------



## LeArthur

Thank you Arthur


----------



## MissyfromMice

New rug approved !


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> New rug approved !
> 
> View attachment 444023


The colours re definitely a match!


----------



## Charity

Things are looking up today


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Things are looking up today
> 
> View attachment 444029


Beautiful close up!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Toppy I can almost smell you  

Nice kitty yoga there, Annie!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> Things are looking up today
> 
> View attachment 444029


Lovely picture of your sweet Toppy, @Charity.


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 444037
> 
> 
> View attachment 444038


Cute Annie with fully stretched arms


----------



## LeArthur

Ever get that feeling you're being watched? ompus


----------



## jasperthecat

Not exactly cat images today but definitely cat related.
The weather hasn't been very helpful of late but over the past two days, between showers I've finally made a start with the base for Jasper and Ollie's Catio which I've been threatening to make them for the past 12 months.. I can't cat-proof the garden as it would be unrealistic but I can build them a Catio.

It will be accessed initially via one of the lounge windows but if Jasper and Ollie take to it I will fit them a cat flap. It will be roughly 12 feet long by 3 feet deep by approximately 8 feet high, secured to the rear of my house but I'm making it modular so that I can extend it width ways very simply by as much as another 3 - 6 feet deep if they really like it. It will also have a little 3 foot high part open shed end too so that they can shelter or have a comfy and cosy nap out of any rain and wind that might suddenly crop up and the shed will also provide a separate area where they can have a litter tray plus another separate room for food and water so they can stay out or in the Catio as much as they wish. I'm really looking forward to building it.

Stage one of the Catio. The base which once completed and laid will be clad in decking.


----------



## Cully

lea247 said:


> Ever get that feeling you're being watched? ompus
> 
> View attachment 444049


Yes always. Just look at my avatar .


----------



## Ringypie

Anyone for a cuddle puddle?


----------



## Charity

Playing games this morning and trying to catch each other out

_I know you're round there









No I'm not, I'm up here







_


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Playing games this morning and trying to catch each other out
> 
> _I know you're round there
> View attachment 444082
> 
> 
> No I'm not, I'm up here
> View attachment 444083
> _


Point scored to Bunty. Come on Toppy, your turn to score. It could go on all day.:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Things are looking up today
> 
> View attachment 444029


That's so beautiful


----------



## SbanR

No, he hasn't got tapeworms crawling up his back!









He'd been playing in a field of ripe grass seed heads


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ollie, what fun you've been having  How lovely. I hope you let your mum get all those seed heads out!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> No, he hasn't got tapeworms crawling up his back!


Never thought that for a second. Just thinking he was gonna need a good brush back at home.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> @TriTri , poor Max and Tessy, both not feeling so good. Is that why they were a bit off with each other?
> Fingers crossed they are both ok and don't need much treatment.


Thank you @Cully. Max was trying to intimidate Tessy, but she was standing her ground; they don't fight, it was Max being Naughty Max.

Tessy has barely stopped howling for so long now. I only managed two hours sleep this morning  & she probably has only had the same. The vet wants us to hang on until her apt with the specialist on 14th, as she thinks she needs a dental, but it's clearly something else. I'm going to ring the emergency vets now .


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> Thank you @Cully. Max was trying to intimidate Tessy, but she was standing her ground; they don't fight, it was Max being Naughty Max.
> 
> Tessy has barely stopped howling for so long now. I only managed two hours sleep this morning  & she probably has only had the same. The vet wants us to hang on until her apt with the specialist on 14th, as she thinks she needs a dental, but it's clearly something else. I'm going to ring the emergency vets now .


Sending best PF vibes. Hope vet can sort it out pdq


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Thank you @Cully. Max was trying to intimidate Tessy, but she was standing her ground; they don't fight, it was Max being Naughty Max.
> 
> Tessy has barely stopped howling for so long now. I only managed two hours sleep this morning  & she probably has only had the same. The vet wants us to hang on until her apt with the specialist on 14th, as she thinks she needs a dental, but it's clearly something else. I'm going to ring the emergency vets now .


Lets hope they can put your mind at rest.


----------



## Charity

@TriTri, hope Tessy will be OK xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@TriTri paws crossed that the vet can suss our what's going on very quickly. Poor Tessy


----------



## TriTri

Thank you @Cully @SbanR @Charity
Out of hours inundated and 'just suggesting I contact my own vet tomorrow. Not very helpful 
Tessy has been yeowling all week and hovering over water. I think they have reduced her thyroid meds by too much. The vet did bloods in the week but didn't test her thyroid levels. The vet wants me to wait until 14th, so the specialist can assess her then :Banghead. She only weighs 2.38 kilos.
Edit: she is drinking a lot of water, but the vet said her kidneys are no worse and her creatinine levels are within the normal range now. I can't help but think that either she is in pain, or her thyroid meds need increasing


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> @TriTri paws crossed that the vet can suss our what's going on very quickly. Poor Tessy


Thank you @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Charity

@TriTri, just sent you a PM


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh @TriTri how very worrying for you x


----------



## TriTri

Willow_Warren said:


> Oh @TriTri how very worrying for you x


Thank you @Willow_Warren 
It's very worrying. Tessy has finally worn herself out and stopped crying. Poor little Tessy-Cat. I had to keep feeding her, just to try breaking the cycle.


----------



## Psygon

Just CK squished into a box.


----------



## Shrike

"Slave is about to decimate my hunting grounds yet again!"


----------



## ewelsh

@TriTri how are things today? Xxxxx


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Just CK squished into a box.
> 
> View attachment 444131


Now put the lid on and post him to me please 



Shrike said:


> "Slave is about to decimate my hunting grounds yet again!"
> View attachment 444139


Oh Brooke that is shocking, BUT look on the bright side, you will be able to see those damn cat intruders quicker, plus you will find hunting mice much easier! :Smuggrin


----------



## Cully

Shrike said:


> "Slave is about to decimate my hunting grounds yet again!"
> View attachment 444139


Oh Brooke, it looks like you've killed the mower.


----------



## Cully

@TriTri , poor Tessy. She must have exhausted herself with all that crying. I hope you can get to speak to a vet today, even if it's just for some reassurance.


----------



## SbanR

Hello aunties.
I chased that foolish intruder all the way up the footpath. I would have carried on too but mummy wouldn't let me go over the fence


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good boy Ollie, you chase that intruder away! 

You have a wise mummy, you should always listen to her, especially when it comes to not going over fences and eating all your dinner!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good boy Ollie, you chase that intruder away!
> 
> You have a wise mummy, you should always listen to her, especially when it comes to not going over fences and eating all your dinner!


I ate ALL my Sheba terrine plus half a Perfect Portions aunty F


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> I ate ALL my Sheba terrine plus half a Perfect Portions aunty F


What a good boy you are!


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Can I have a go in the box now please?


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 444192



Does Misty know you posted this photo? 
Usually her photos could be used for a calendar or jigsaw puzzle, she knows how to pose.


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> Does Misty know you posted this photo?
> Usually her photos could be used for a calendar or jigsaw puzzle, she knows how to pose.


Erm... no... I posted the photo without Missy's consent.
She's indeed a little poser.


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 444192


Gosh! is that one almighty yawn! Or is she speaking to you!?


----------



## MissyfromMice

Trixie1 said:


> Gosh! is that one almighty yawn! Or is she speaking to you!?


It was just a soundless yawn. 
When Missy talks to me, she never opens her little mouth that wide. She talks a lot and makes cute squeaking noises and trills :Cat


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> It was just a soundless yawn.
> When Missy talks to me, she never opens her little mouth that wide. She talks a lot and makes cute squeaking noises and trills :Cat


Awww! So cute. How lovely to hear her little voice yes, quite chatty! She's So adorable


----------



## Willow_Warren

MissyfromMice said:


> It was just a soundless yawn.
> When Missy talks to me, she never opens her little mouth that wide. She talks a lot and makes cute squeaking noises and trills :Cat


she really does have quite a vocal range!! Cute


----------



## Cully

NO box Is safe here. Try to declutter and look what happens.


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> @TriTri how are things today? Xxxxx


Thank you for asking @ewelsh
Tessy has calmed down thank goodness. The ooh vet didn't seem to think it was a matter of life & death and made it clear she was inundated with other pets that needed her help more. Tessy has an appointment with a specialist vet next Tuesday, so unless it starts up again, I'll try to hold off. Tessy was ok today, well much improved. My vet will be ringing this week with the results of Max SDMA test. (I think it's called that), so I will mention it to her again then. Poor little sweetie.
Thanks @Cully too for thinking of her. Her blood test results were good, but Tessy is telling me "otherwise."

I hope everyone else's cats are doing fine x


----------



## TriTri

MissyfromMice said:


> It was just a soundless yawn.
> When Missy talks to me, she never opens her little mouth that wide. She talks a lot and makes cute squeaking noises and trills :Cat


Wow, so nice to see a "live" version of Missy ❤


----------



## Summercat

@TriTri 
Glad Tessy is feeling better and hope gorgeous Max's results are good.


----------



## Charity

Enjoying the sunshine this morning


----------



## ewelsh

Oh beautiful photos of Toppy and Bunty, they enhance your beautiful garden


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> Enjoying the sunshine this morning
> 
> View attachment 444228
> 
> 
> View attachment 444230
> 
> 
> View attachment 444231


Nice pictures of a lovely pair.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie has applied some camouflage ashes again.


----------



## Charity

This afternoon is playtime

Amazon box came today just for Toppy









Bunty's happy with her banana









but someone else thinks the banana looks interesting









Oh no you don't!









Didn't want it anyway


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> This afternoon is playtime
> 
> Amazon box came today just for Toppy
> View attachment 444256
> 
> 
> Bunty's happy with her banana
> View attachment 444257
> 
> 
> but someone else thinks the banana looks interesting
> View attachment 444267
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't!
> View attachment 444255
> 
> 
> Didn't want it anyway
> View attachment 444258


Ah Toppy, clever boy, you'll get the banana sooner or later.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> This afternoon is playtime
> 
> Amazon box came today just for Toppy
> View attachment 444256
> 
> 
> Bunty's happy with her banana
> View attachment 444257
> 
> 
> but someone else thinks the banana looks interesting
> View attachment 444267
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't!
> View attachment 444255
> 
> 
> Didn't want it anyway
> View attachment 444258


Oh it's so lovely to see Bunty relaxed & playing.
Good boy Toppy don't take Bunty's banana xx


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> This afternoon is playtime
> 
> Amazon box came today just for Toppy
> View attachment 444256
> 
> 
> Bunty's happy with her banana
> View attachment 444257
> 
> 
> but someone else thinks the banana looks interesting
> View attachment 444267
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't!
> View attachment 444255
> 
> 
> Didn't want it anyway
> View attachment 444258


Aww you guys! Too cute!


----------



## Britt




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Toppy, you have such an expressive little face  Good boy letting Bunty hang onto her banana, too.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> View attachment 444274


Peek a boo sweet Jessie xx


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> View attachment 444274


It just shows that winter wear is still much sought after all year round.
'kittens with mittens'.


----------



## ChaosCat

Morning play time


----------



## Bethanjane22

This one is entitled "What do you mean this isn't our bed?" :Cat

Excuse the scruffy appearance of Luna & Nova, they both decided to sit out in the rain this morning so are looking a bit disheveled!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Bethanjane22 said:


> This one is entitled "What do you mean this isn't our bed?" :Cat
> 
> Excuse the scruffy appearance of Luna & Nova, they both decided to sit out in the rain this morning so are looking a bit disheveled!
> 
> View attachment 444287


Just went back in and found them having a snuggle! For those who don't know, they had a pretty bad falling out back in April, and I honestly didn't think I'd ever see the day they snuggled again, so this melts my heart :Cat:Cat


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Morning play time
> View attachment 444284
> 
> 
> View attachment 444285
> 
> 
> View attachment 444283


Annie is such a photogenic cat, love the first one. xx


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Just went back in and found them having a snuggle! For those who don't know, they had a pretty bad falling out back in April, and I honestly didn't think I'd ever see the day they snuggled again, so this melts my heart :Cat:Cat
> 
> View attachment 444288


That lovely, all's obviously been forgiven :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Annie is such a photogenic cat, love the first one. xx


Thanks!
In the first one she looks like a kitten, I think- and that at the ripe old age of three years!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Morning play time
> View attachment 444284
> 
> 
> View attachment 444285
> 
> 
> View attachment 444283


What's caught her attention, she looks very interested in something. Is that a Polish Annie I see?


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> What's caught her attention, she looks very interested in something. Is that a Polish Annie I see?


No idea what caught her attention, some outside noise probably. And yes, it is a Polish Annie, she loves her stinky twin.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> This afternoon is playtime
> 
> Amazon box came today just for Toppy
> View attachment 444256
> 
> 
> Bunty's happy with her banana
> View attachment 444257
> 
> 
> but someone else thinks the banana looks interesting
> View attachment 444267
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't!
> View attachment 444255
> 
> 
> Didn't want it anyway
> View attachment 444258


This made me laugh, Damn right Bunty, stand your ground, Toppy will wait and sulk


----------



## Joy84

It's been two weeks since we bought her the sofa at Aldi ...








Yesterday was the first time she willingly stepped into it with all 4 paws, Mum and I literally held our breaths ... She sniffed around and sauntered off to settle on a chair :Banghead


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

I see the box is full. Ok, I will claim the lid.


----------



## Charity

Joy84 said:


> It's been two weeks since we bought her the sofa at Aldi ...
> View attachment 444318
> 
> Yesterday was the first time she willingly stepped into it with all 4 paws, Mum and I literally held our breaths ... She sniffed around and sauntered off to settle on a chair :Banghead


You lucky girl, your very own sofa!


----------



## Joy84

Charity said:


> You lucky girl, your very own sofa!


Lol, no ...
It's not the sofa she's sleeping on!
I'm talking about the pretty, plush grey one on the right which she still refuses to even sit in 2 weeks on :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Joy84 said:


> Lol, no ...
> It's not the sofa she's sleeping on!
> I'm talking about the pretty, plush grey one on the right which she still refuses to even sit in 2 weeks on :Hilarious


Duh.......my mistake


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> Lol, no ...
> It's not the sofa she's sleeping on!
> I'm talking about the pretty, plush grey one on the right which she still refuses to even sit in 2 weeks on :Hilarious


Sorry about this Joy but I think Misty has been talking to Phoebe about how you must ignore all new beds for at least 3 months. Then you pretend to sleep in there for a few minutes.
Wait until your two legger is congratulating herself, saying "see, I knew if I waited patiently she'd use it", you get off the bed and go back to your favourite tatty old cardboard box, while the new bed gets consigned to the junk room.


----------



## Cully

Stripping my bed and......
















Just lookin' for mouseys Mummy.


----------



## Charity

Not to be disturbed this afternoon thank you


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Not to be disturbed this afternoon thank you
> 
> View attachment 444377


Toppy I didn't know you had a lookalike!!

Is he called Toppy Too?


----------



## Charity

lea247 said:


> Toppy I didn't know you had a lookalike!!
> 
> Is he called Toppy Too?


Sort of, we call him Toppy II


----------



## Willow_Warren

How do I ever concentrate to work with this bundle cuteness sat next to me???




























H x


----------



## Summercat

Such an adorable fellow @Willow_Warren ❤


----------



## Jen8971

Packing the essentials for going back to work this morning!


----------



## Jen8971

Jen8971 said:


> Packing the essentials for going back to work this morning!
> 
> View attachment 444392


I really missed him today but he's been giving me lots of cuddles since dinner time  I think he realises!


----------



## TriTri

Summercat said:


> @TriTri
> Glad Tessy is feeling better and hope gorgeous Max's results are good.


Thank you very much @Summercat. Fingers crossed here.


----------



## Britt




----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

Be careful up there Annie :Jawdrop!


----------



## Charity

Oh Annie, you look a bit fed up in the first photo. Is that why you decided to go on an adventure? How did you get up there?


----------



## MissyfromMice

Putting her scent on every item...


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Oh Annie, you look a bit fed up in the first photo. Is that why you decided to go on an adventure? How did you get up there?


She jumps onto my desk, then onto the shelf above my desk and from there onto the wardrobe. It looks higher than it is as I was sitting on the floor. 

She was in kitten mood again today:


----------



## Lucy & Troy

Dash with his extension lead that he seems to have formed an attachment to. Strange kitty!


----------



## Cully

Lucy & Troy said:


> View attachment 444439
> Dash with his extension lead that he seems to have formed an attachment to. Strange kitty!


Love your avatar. Is it a yawn or a sneeze??


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna & Nova have been enjoying having their cat tree in the kitchen whilst we have new floor put down. However, we had a re-enactment of The Lion King...Luna was a brat and forced her sister off the top spot. (Is this normal behavior for sisters?)


----------



## Charity

Bunty sitting on my lap this afternoon. This is very rare, she will often muscle in on Toppy sitting on me but she hardly ever comes on her own.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty sitting on my lap this afternoon. This is very rare, she will often muscle in on Toppy sitting on me but she hardly ever comes on her own.
> 
> View attachment 444455
> 
> 
> View attachment 444456


Aw that's so nice. If they're not the cuddly type, when they do show affection it is a really special moment. 
Moo has been more loving since lockdown and I wonder if there's a connection.


----------



## Smuge

Life is hard


----------



## ChaosCat

After her adventures Annie is a cuddle bug again


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> After her adventures Annie is a cuddle bug again
> View attachment 444475
> 
> View attachment 444476


Oh Annie! you really are a cuddle bug, gone is the fierce Piratess (for now)!! I love her little pink nose


----------



## ChaosCat

Trixie1 said:


> Oh Annie! you really are a cuddle bug, gone is the fierce Piratess (for now)!! I love her little pink nose


Annie thanks! She says her nose is very good for finding mice and rats. And she wants to state that she is not happy about her soft side being shown.


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> Annie thanks! She says her nose is very good for finding mice and rats. And she wants to state that she is not happy about her soft side being shown.


Tell her we won't tell anyone about her cuddley side! Her secret is safe here


----------



## Charity

My lap is very popular today


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> My lap is very popular today
> 
> View attachment 444482


Goodness, what have you been doing today to be favoured so much by both. 
You haven't sprayed catnip on instead of scent have you?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Goodness, what have you been doing today to be favoured so much by both.
> You haven't sprayed catnip on instead of scent have you?


Actually, neither of them are talking to me at the moment as I gave them a flea spot on so they are avoiding me now like the plague.


----------



## LeArthur




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 444520


I can't make out what it is or what it's made of. Very interesting to a special someone though.


----------



## ewelsh

It's a t pot I think @Cully


----------



## ChaosCat

A watering can?


----------



## Trixie1

@Cully Looks like a t-pot to me too.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## MissyfromMice

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 444520


@Cully - @ewelsh - @ChaosCat - @Trixie1

It's a plastic teapot I bought in The Gambia, where people use it for different purposes.
I use it to water the flowers and sometimes Missy tries to drink from it.


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> @Cully - @ewelsh - @ChaosCat - @Trixie1
> 
> It's a plastic teapot I bought in The Gambia, where people use it for different purposes.
> I use it to water the flowers and sometimes Missy tries to drink from it.
> 
> View attachment 444530


Thanks for clarifying! 
So both tea pot and watering can get full marks.


----------



## Cully

Yes now we can see the spout it's obvious. Very unusual though.


----------



## Lucy & Troy

Cully said:


> Love your avatar. Is it a yawn or a sneeze??


 A yawn x


----------



## Lucy & Troy

This is what happens when you leave a tin of gloss paint unattended for 5 mins...


----------



## Cully

Lucy & Troy said:


> View attachment 444555
> View attachment 444555
> This is what happens when you leave a tin of gloss paint unattended for 5 mins...


Oh goodness, how did you get it off?


----------



## Cully

With a flat full of unused cat beds I've given up trying to find one she likes as she plays a version of musical chairs with them.
My friend who lost her cat recently sorted out his stuff, asked if I would like a bed and I hadn't the heart to refuse, although its very tiny.


Three nights running now, from 9pm to 7 am. I'm impressed.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity

Something interesting out in the garden










Oh, its Toppy enjoying the early morning sunshine


----------



## MissyfromMice

Cully said:


> With a flat full of unused cat beds I've given up trying to find one she likes as she plays a version of musical chairs with them.
> My friend who lost her cat recently sorted out his stuff, asked if I would like a bed and I hadn't the heart to refuse, although its very tiny.
> 
> Three nights running now, from 9pm to 7 am. I'm impressed.


Awww, that's so sweet...


----------



## MissyfromMice

So lucky in bed...


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Oh, its Toppy enjoying the early morning sunshine


He looks like a real sun worshipper the way he's raising his face to the sun.:Joyful



MissyfromMice said:


> Awww, that's so sweet...


It's nice for me too as I've been able to sleep later as she's not bopping my eyes to get them to open at 4am. I just hope it continues and not just a fluke.:Smuggrin


----------



## ewelsh

Cat chatters...Enjoy your Sunday lazing around like your cats do..... I won't be because I have a Duracell Terrier who is covered in b****y stickles :Arghh:Banghead:Banghead


















yes millions of them! As fast as I brush pull them out, turn my back and she re rolls in them :Yawn


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Cat chatters...Enjoy your Sunday lazing around like your cats do..... I won't be because I have a Duracell Terrier who is covered in b****y stickles :Arghh:Banghead:Banghead
> View attachment 444632
> 
> 
> View attachment 444633
> 
> 
> yes millions of them! As fast as I brush pull them out, turn my back and she re rolls in them :Yawn


Sorry, but :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Cat chatters...Enjoy your Sunday lazing around like your cats do..... I won't be because I have a Duracell Terrier who is covered in b****y stickles :Arghh:Banghead:Banghead
> View attachment 444632
> 
> 
> View attachment 444633
> 
> 
> yes millions of them! As fast as I brush pull them out, turn my back and she re rolls in them :Yawn


Oh Phoebe, you do make work for your Mummy. Be a good girl and go and play with Lottie xx


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Cat chatters...Enjoy your Sunday lazing around like your cats do..... I won't be because I have a Duracell Terrier who is covered in b****y stickles :Arghh:Banghead:Banghead
> [


What's that she's saying? "I know I'm in big trouble but *boy* was it worth it!"
Me,I'm saying nothing. Just drinking my wine. Just chillin'.:Bag


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Cat chatters...Enjoy your Sunday lazing around like your cats do..... I won't be because I have a Duracell Terrier who is covered in b****y stickles :Arghh:Banghead:Banghead
> View attachment 444632
> 
> 
> View attachment 444633
> 
> 
> yes millions of them! As fast as I brush pull them out, turn my back and she re rolls in them :Yawn


Oh Phoebe, you could at least look sorry for yourself


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> Sorry, but :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious





Charity said:


> Oh Phoebe, you do make work for your Mummy. Be a good girl and go and play with Lottie xx





Cully said:


> What's that she's saying? "I know I'm in big trouble but *boy* was it worth it!"
> Me,I'm saying nothing. Just drinking my wine. Just chillin'.:Bag


 Someone has gone off in a huff and fed up of being brushed. I bed that chair will be covered later :Muted


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh , looks like you done a pretty good brush job for now bless her. Just recharging her er....batteries.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Cat chatters...Enjoy your Sunday lazing around like your cats do..... I won't be because I have a Duracell Terrier who is covered in b****y stickles :Arghh:Banghead:Banghead
> View attachment 444632
> 
> 
> View attachment 444633
> 
> 
> yes millions of them! As fast as I brush pull them out, turn my back and she re rolls in them :Yawn


A very happy girl, inviting mummy to share her joy
It was SUUCCH fun!


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> Cat chatters...Enjoy your Sunday lazing around like your cats do..... I won't be because I have a Duracell Terrier who is covered in b****y stickles :Arghh:Banghead:Banghead
> View attachment 444632
> 
> 
> View attachment 444633
> 
> 
> yes millions of them! As fast as I brush pull them out, turn my back and she re rolls in them :Yawn


Sorry, but

























ewelsh said:


> Someone has gone off in a huff and fed up of being brushed. I bed that chair will be covered later :Muted
> 
> View attachment 444636


----------



## PetloverJo

A few pics of mine


----------



## Charity

Lazing on a sunny...or should that be Sunday afternoon


----------



## ChaosCat

Out in the garden










And lazing on the sofa


----------



## Charity

Bunty's been out in the garden half the afternoon in the bushes with Mr and Mrs Blackbird sitting on the fence right above her swearing at her like mad. Think they have some babies somewhere as they have been sounding off a lot today, they are very brave when they are being protective.. i managed to get her to come indoors so they can have some peace.










Meanwhile Toppy and I have been having a game


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie in a contemplative mood


----------



## MissyfromMice

Looking for a shady spot


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty's been out in the garden half the afternoon in the bushes with Mr and Mrs Blackbird sitting on the fence right above her swearing at her like mad. Think they have some babies somewhere as they have been sounding off a lot today, they are very brave when they are being protective.. i managed to get her to come indoors so they can have some peace.
> 
> View attachment 444722
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Toppy and I have been having a game
> 
> View attachment 444723
> 
> 
> View attachment 444724


I'm always impressed the way you all can play with your cat and take a pic at the same time, which I find impossible. Is there a secret nobodys telling me?
If I held a wand for Moo while I took a photo it would be of my ear or the ceiling.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I'm always impressed the way you all can play with your cat and take a pic at the same time, which I find impossible. Is there a secret nobodys telling me?
> If I held a wand for Moo while I took a photo it would be of my ear or the ceiling.


A good trick is to take a video of the play session and then take a screenshot of a moment you like. Videos are easier than photos.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> A good trick is to take a video of the play session and then take a screenshot of a moment you like. Videos are easier than photos.


I think I need to get a better phone to do that as mine keeps telling me I don't have much storage left to even do a simple update unless I delete stuff. I always seem to be running at near full storage capacity. I presume that's why it runs so very slow sometimes.
I'll remember the tip though so thanks.


----------



## Jaf

Dinner time. Sausage, Ollie, Woody, Pandora and Jackie.


----------



## Charity

Not going to be an activity day then?


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Enya is such a lap cat!


----------



## ChaosCat

She's coming closer...










... and closer...










... and closer!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy in the evening sun (17hrs ago)


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Not going to be an activity day then?


They must have moved by now, surely!



ChaosCat said:


> She's coming closer...


Aww, I was waiting for a pounce. Disappointed!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Aww, I was waiting for a pounce. Disappointed!


Actually she passed me by without so much as a meow


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Actually she passed me by without so much as a meow
> 
> View attachment 444792


There was something far more interesting behind you then Just hope it was worth her snubbing you for.


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie the intrepid explorer..


----------



## MissyfromMice

Black-footed Missy


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> Black-footed Missy


What has she been up to get such dirty feet?


----------



## MissyfromMice

Cully said:


> What has she been up to get such dirty feet?


:Cat:Cat:Cat

@Cully - She tried to wash it off, but all in vain.


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> :Cat:Cat:Cat
> 
> @Cully - She tried to wash it off, but all in vain.


Silly girl :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## TaffyApple

This is Yoko's chosen spot to sleep this afternoon.

I think she wanted to snooze on my desk originally. However, she had the zoomies when she decided and with too much energy, her leap made her a bowling ball that went across my desk, crashed into my main monitor (with enough force to shift it) and then fell off the back of the desk.

She's fine. I checked. Me? I might die from laughing.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Annie! You look how I feel *zzzzzzzz*


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Annie! You look how I feel *zzzzzzzz*


Then I hope you'll have a quiet, comfortable evening!


----------



## Charity

Another sleepy soul


----------



## KinoaKiki

Jaf said:


> Dinner time. Sausage, Ollie, Woody, Pandora and Jackie.
> View attachment 444737


so cute


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I'm just hanging out on the lawn...nothing to see here"










"Errrrm, who's that? Whaddya mean it's me? Are you SURE?!"










We've had a nice day  Now he's having a battle with Jesthar's extra long tailed mousie 

Isn't it funny how whether their pupils are dilated or not makes such a difference to their face!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Isn't it funny how whether their pupils are dilated or not makes such a difference to their face!


Oh absolutely. When Misty's pupils are narrow slits I'm a bit wary of her (or maybe it's the sun in her eyes), and when they are wide open she looks completely different. Happy and friendly, and dare I say, innocent!


----------



## Britt




----------



## Jaf

Food plates are being washed, had to take a piccy. Woody, Choccy and Jackie in a box.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Jaf said:


> Food plates are being washed, had to take a piccy. Woody, Choccy and Jackie in a box.
> 
> View attachment 444930


What a lovely picture


















, @Jaf


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Willow_Warren

just relaxing after a hard day x


----------



## Charity

We're relaxing too


----------



## KinoaKiki

the second one is so cute... :Happy


----------



## Jaf

MissyfromMice said:


> What a lovely picture
> View attachment 444942
> View attachment 444942
> View attachment 444942
> , @Jaf


Thanks! I'd love to get a lovely clear pic like you do with your pics!


----------



## Jaf

Woody has wedged herself in between me and the sofa back. Fast asleep! Love her.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie enjoys my holidays!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Milo’s mum

Hm, somehow one of the paws looks more expensive.... I guess the Vet will tell me how much more at 3:45.


----------



## ChaosCat

Milo's mum said:


> View attachment 444971
> 
> Hm, somehow one of the paws looks more expensive.... I guess the Vet will tell me how much more at 3:45.


Oh no!


----------



## Cully

Milo's mum said:


> View attachment 444971
> 
> Hm, somehow one of the paws looks more expensive.... I guess the Vet will tell me how much more at 3:45.


Good luck with the vet and hope it's not going to be expensive. Or painful!!


----------



## Milo’s mum

I am oblivious to what it actually is.
Suspecting a bee sting but Also could be from Midnight door ramming.
Milo seems not to notice it. Just one paw is 3 times bigger.
I quite like the size though :Troll Next time adopting a tiger.
Update: Milo was in for 10 mins. The vet brought him back and said “£62 Please! It is a bee sting”
P.S. we should start petition for Vet services to be VAT exempt. Human healthcare is Vat free.


----------



## Willow_Warren

My poor little baby has diarrhoea... he was a bit off his food yesterday but today wasn't interested at all!! (Well when I say not interested he didn't want his normal food but has stuffed most of a tin of applaws (Lola has some) and a whole (large) chicken thigh!! He nor his usual hyper self though... fingers crossed he's feeling better tomorrow as this very much isn't like him. 
Lola wasn't quite right at the beginning Of the week (but in fine fettle now).









(damn it chopped the top of his ear off)










H x


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> My poor little baby has diarrhoea... he was a bit off his food yesterday but today wasn't interested at all!! (Well when I say not interested he didn't want his normal food but has stuffed most of a tin of applaws (Lola has some) and a whole (large) chicken thigh!! He nor his usual hyper self though... fingers crossed he's feeling better tomorrow as this very much isn't like him.
> Lola wasn't quite right at the beginning Of the week (but in fine fettle now).
> 
> View attachment 444996
> 
> (damn it chopped the top of his ear off)
> 
> View attachment 444997
> 
> 
> H x


Poor Andre! Hope you'll get better overnight!


----------



## Trixie1

Willow_Warren said:


> My poor little baby has diarrhoea... he was a bit off his food yesterday but today wasn't interested at all!! (Well when I say not interested he didn't want his normal food but has stuffed most of a tin of applaws (Lola has some) and a whole (large) chicken thigh!! He nor his usual hyper self though... fingers crossed he's feeling better tomorrow as this very much isn't like him.
> Lola wasn't quite right at the beginning Of the week (but in fine fettle now).
> 
> View attachment 444996
> 
> (damn it chopped the top of his ear off)
> 
> View attachment 444997
> 
> 
> H x


Oh Andre! Hope you feel better very soon. Hopefully it's just a 24hour thing and back to normal tomorrow x


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> My poor little baby has diarrhoea... he was a bit off his food yesterday but today wasn't interested at all!! (Well when I say not interested he didn't want his normal food but has stuffed most of a tin of applaws (Lola has some) and a whole (large) chicken thigh!! He nor his usual hyper self though... fingers crossed he's feeling better tomorrow as this very much isn't like him.
> Lola wasn't quite right at the beginning Of the week (but in fine fettle now).
> 
> View attachment 444996
> 
> (damn it chopped the top of his ear off)
> 
> View attachment 444997
> 
> 
> H x


Oh my Andre what big ears you have


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ChaosCat @Trixie1 thanks... I'm sure he'll bounce back to his usual self soon. He's just had a cod supper... (Lola looked a bit jealous but she doesn't like cod). (There was cheaper fish but it was a large bag and I'm a bit short on freezer space at the moment).

@SbanR no need to give him a complex about his ears x


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> @ChaosCat @Trixie1 thanks... I'm sure he'll bounce back to his usual self soon. He's just had a cod supper... (Lola looked a bit jealous but she doesn't like cod). (There was cheaper fish but it was a large bag and I'm a bit short on freezer space at the moment).
> 
> @SbanR no need to give him a complex about his ears x


But they're brilliant ears! Makes me think of those tiny bats with huge ears that are almost the same size as the body


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur was stretched out up the side of the foot stool, having a lovely time. Then he curled over and started to have a wash. Then he fell asleep :Hilarious


----------



## raysmyheart

lea247 said:


> Then he fell asleep


That is so adorable @lea247 ! Happy dreams, Arthur.:Cat


----------



## MissyfromMice

Birdwatching


----------



## Charity

LeArthur said:


> Arthur was stretched out up the side of the foot stool, having a lovely time. Then he curled over and started to have a wash. Then he fell asleep :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 445012


Oh Arthur, you are funny xx



MissyfromMice said:


> Birdwatching
> 
> View attachment 445017


That's a great photo @MissyfromMice


----------



## Charity

Good morning, Happy Saturday


----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre is still feeling a bit poorly... but has had some chicken and fish this morning (not as much as he'd normally eat but some at least)

Lola however is feeling great!


















H x


----------



## Charity

Toppy's having a day off


----------



## ChaosCat

Loafing on a Saturday afternoon


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy's having a day off
> 
> View attachment 445035


Oh Toppy, you remind me of a floppy under stuffed teddy bear


----------



## Cully

Snoozing with her head on the notebook I happen to need. *Now!*


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Snoozing with her head on the notebook I happen to need. *Now!*
> View attachment 445044


I hope you're Not going to disturb her rest Cully!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I hope you're Not going to disturb her rest Cully!


Wouldn't dare.:Nailbiting


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Mika managed to jump from the settee and balance on the door! This boy is going to give me a nervous breakdown


----------



## Charity

Toppy's picked the sunny spot this evening again


----------



## Willow_Warren

What a funny place to sleep!! (There must be more comfortable places to sleep)










someone got their appetite back late yesterday evening. I'd run out of cooked chicken so opened a tin of applelaws (hoping that was delicate enough for his tummy). I have chicken and fish cooking now.

H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad you’re feeling a lot better Andre


----------



## ebonycat

Willow_Warren said:


> What a funny place to sleep!! (There must be more comfortable places to sleep)
> 
> View attachment 445089
> 
> 
> someone got their appetite back late yesterday evening. I'd run out of cooked chicken so opened a tin of applelaws (hoping that was delicate enough for his tummy). I have chicken and fish cooking now.
> 
> H x


So pleased to hear you're feeling better sweet boy.
Upset tummies aren't nice xx


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> What a funny place to sleep!! (There must be more comfortable places to sleep)
> 
> View attachment 445089
> 
> 
> someone got their appetite back late yesterday evening. I'd run out of cooked chicken so opened a tin of applelaws (hoping that was delicate enough for his tummy). I have chicken and fish cooking now.
> 
> H x


Glad you've got your appetite back Andre. Tell mummy you'll eat well for her every day if she continues to cook chicken and fish for you
And boxes make good sleeping pads Ollie loves a ZP box


----------



## SbanR

Blackbird perched on a branch overhead


----------



## Willow_Warren

Yes... Andre heard the oven open from the end of the garden..: had to break it to him gently that it was too hot to eat!!! Fortunately the fish had cooled... half a fillet gobbled

Also Lola has been copying Toppy's poses ( and for the record it's fluff NOT fat)










H x


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> That's a great photo @MissyfromMice


Thank you, @Charity



Charity said:


> Toppy's having a day off
> 
> View attachment 445035


That belly is irresitable






...


----------



## MissyfromMice

Happy Lazy Sunday !!!


----------



## Charity

Nobody wanted to go out this morning as it was raining so they've gone back to bed. I wish I had sound as Toppy is snoring away.


----------



## Charity

Can't decide whether to go out or not


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Can't decide whether to go out or not
> 
> View attachment 445112


Nah, if it's overcast like here Bunty, I would just snuggle up with Tops if you can put up with his snoring. :Cat


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Nah, if it's overcast like here Bunty, I would just snuggle up with Tops if you can put up with his snoring. :Cat


She took your advice @Cully


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> She took your advice @Cully


It was Misty's advice really. She's my little barometer and rarely wrong


----------



## Jesthar

Please tell me I'm not the only one whose cat has uncomfortable napping habits? Currently Lorelei is ignoring the many beds and chairs in favour of sacking out on a mound of paperwork, two hairbrushes, several pens, my crochet pattern book, a tape measure, and possibly the TV remote...


----------



## MissyfromMice

Peek-a-boo


----------



## SbanR

Snug in her catnip arbour


----------



## Charity

Early morning outdoors










What's Toppy looking at?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Early morning outdoors
> 
> View attachment 445163
> 
> 
> What's Toppy looking at?
> 
> View attachment 445164


I love Bunty's little flowerpot pal.
And as for Toppy. How about Purdey is lying nearby, fast asleep having a chasing rabbits dream so her tail is thumping the floor. Toppy is contemplating pouncing on said tail, wondering if it's worth the effort! Am I close?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I love Bunty's little flowerpot pal.
> And as for Toppy. How about Purdey is lying nearby, fast asleep having a chasing rabbits dream so her tail is thumping the floor. Toppy is contemplating pouncing on said tail, wondering if it's worth the effort! Am I close?


Aaah.....no!  Purdey and Toppy in the same room...perish the thought :Jawdrop


----------



## Cully

Its not often I catch her looking straight at me.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barneys new favourite place to perch in the kitchen. There's nothing quite like cat hair toast









There's a loaf joke in this but I can't work it out


----------



## Charity

You need one of these @BarneyBobCat








View attachment 445230


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> You need one of these @BarneyBobCat
> 
> View attachment 445229
> View attachment 445230


Oooh, that looks a great mug Charity. Is it possible to have a link please?


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 445235


I do love Missy's lovely long whiskers


----------



## Charity

There are lots of different designs with the same phrase but here's that one

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=cat+ha...c&hvqmt=e&tag=mh0a9-21&ref=pd_sl_82kh8wikfr_e


----------



## Britt

Don't forget to wear a face mask


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> There are lots of different designs with the same phrase but here's that one
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=cat+ha...c&hvqmt=e&tag=mh0a9-21&ref=pd_sl_82kh8wikfr_e


Thank you


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie sleeps soooo ladylike!


----------



## MissyfromMice

The hokkaido pumpkins are growing


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> The hokkaido pumpkins are growing
> 
> View attachment 445259


No wonder, they are well protected.


----------



## Willow_Warren

If the chickens catch you you're going to be in a lot of trouble

I honestly don't know what possessed him


----------



## Charity

Hope nobody minds more Bunty pics but its so rare I get to photograph the real Bunty that only I get to see. She's in a lovely relaxed mood again today.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Hope nobody minds more Bunty pics but its so rare I get to photograph the real Bunty that only I get to see. She's in a lovely relaxed mood again today.
> 
> View attachment 445283
> 
> 
> View attachment 445284
> 
> 
> View attachment 445285
> 
> 
> View attachment 445286
> 
> 
> View attachment 445287
> 
> 
> View attachment 445288
> 
> 
> View attachment 445289


Of course we don't mind more Bunty pics - it's lovely to see her so relaxed and chilled out


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> Hope nobody minds more Bunty pics but its so rare I get to photograph the real Bunty that only I get to see. She's in a lovely relaxed mood again today.
> 
> View attachment 445283
> 
> 
> View attachment 445284
> 
> 
> View attachment 445285
> 
> 
> View attachment 445286
> 
> 
> View attachment 445287
> 
> 
> View attachment 445288
> 
> 
> View attachment 445289


The more Bunty, the better !!!

I love all the pictures, but no 5 of chilling Bunty is my favourite.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Hope nobody minds more Bunty pics but its so rare I get to photograph the real Bunty that only I get to see. She's in a lovely relaxed mood again today.
> 
> View attachment 445283
> 
> 
> View attachment 445284
> 
> 
> View attachment 445285
> 
> 
> View attachment 445286
> 
> 
> View attachment 445287
> 
> 
> View attachment 445288
> 
> 
> View attachment 445289


It's heart warming to see Bunty so relaxed n happy Charity


----------



## ChaosCat

Never too many Bunty photos! Glad she’s relaxed. :Cat


----------



## Cully

Ditto what they ^ said:Happy @Charity .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

+1 to loving relaxed Bunty


----------



## Trixie1

@Charity It's lovely seeing this side of Bunty looking so relaxed and happy


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Hope nobody minds more Bunty pics but its so rare I get to photograph the real Bunty that only I get to see. She's in a lovely relaxed mood again today.
> 
> View attachment 445283
> 
> 
> View attachment 445284
> 
> 
> View attachment 445285
> 
> 
> View attachment 445286
> 
> 
> View attachment 445287
> 
> 
> View attachment 445288
> 
> 
> View attachment 445289


I agree with everyone else, can never tire of seeing sweet Bunty.
It's so wonderful to see her so happy & relaxed xx


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 445307


She sure knows how and where to pose!


----------



## SbanR




----------



## ChaosCat

Preparing for the night


----------



## Seb_the_Siamese

Thought I'd give a little bit of a Seb update! 
He's grown these little tufts under his chin which, in my humblest of opinions, are SUPER cute!
(I had too much fun with the magazine cover lol but who's going to fuss over him like this when I'm back at uni??)


----------



## Charity

There's something very interesting in the garden at the bottom of ours. There's a tiny gap in the bottom of the fence and every morning Bunty and Toppy make a beeline for it when they go out. I've looked several times but can't see or hear a thing. Could be birds, mice, foxes, other cats, who knows. They will sit and stare at it for ages some mornings. :Meh


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> There's something very interesting in the garden at the bottom of ours. There's a tiny gap in the bottom of the fence and every morning Bunty and Toppy make a beeline for it when they go out. I've looked several times but can't see or hear a thing. Could be birds, mice, foxes, other cats, who knows. They will sit and stare at it for ages some mornings. :Meh
> 
> View attachment 445337
> 
> 
> View attachment 445338


:Singingdo do do do, do do do do:Singing (Twilight Zone).
I dunno! Misty does a similar thing at the chain link fence on the far side of the garden. Just stares at the same spot, mesmerised.
Maybe they're listening rather than looking.
Do you think it's trying to burrow its way under the fence?
Fairies?


----------



## Charity

It's a very overgrown garden so it could be anything. I would bet money on birds as there are lots of tall brambles which you can see the sparrows flying in and out of so the cats probably pick up the noise. I keep expecting something nasty to slither through the gap :Jawdrop


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> . I keep expecting something nasty to slither through the gap :Jawdrop


An army of giant spiders?!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> An army of giant spiders?!


Trust you! You know how @Charity feels about spiders.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I keep expecting something nasty to slither through the gap :Jawdrop


Oh flippin' 'eck, what, like a hissing Sid? I'll just keep thinking fairies if you don't mind!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna is feeling a little under the weather today. She had a bit of an upset stomach last night and has spent most of the day snoozing on the cat tree. She's had a couple of hairballs recently so I'm thinking maybe there's another one. She's currently relaxing after her dinner (which she didn't eat all of). Hopefully she feels better tomorrow :Cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

Bethanjane22 said:


> Luna is feeling a little under the weather today. She had a bit of an upset stomach last night and has spent most of the day snoozing on the cat tree. She's had a couple of hairballs recently so I'm thinking maybe there's another one. She's currently relaxing after her dinner (which she didn't eat all of). Hopefully she feels better tomorrow :Cat
> 
> View attachment 445359


Excuse her scruffy ruff, I brush her daily and it just never looks tidy!


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Luna is feeling a little under the weather today. She had a bit of an upset stomach last night and has spent most of the day snoozing on the cat tree. She's had a couple of hairballs recently so I'm thinking maybe there's another one. She's currently relaxing after her dinner (which she didn't eat all of). Hopefully she feels better tomorrow :Cat
> 
> View attachment 445359


Come on sweetie, get rid of that nasty hairball and you'll be feeling right as rain. I see there's a boinger waiting to be boinged.


----------



## Britt

I’m sponsoring this 10 years old former stray called Casper


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Luna is feeling a little under the weather today. She had a bit of an upset stomach last night and has spent most of the day snoozing on the cat tree. She's had a couple of hairballs recently so I'm thinking maybe there's another one. She's currently relaxing after her dinner (which she didn't eat all of). Hopefully she feels better tomorrow :Cat
> 
> View attachment 445359


Poor Luna, my Toppy's got furballs at the moment and he's feeling a bit not himself as well. Hope Luna feels better soon.



Britt said:


> I'm sponsoring this 10 years old former stray called Casper


Oh Britt, poor boy, hope he'll be looking better soon.


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> I'm sponsoring this 10 years old former stray called Casper


Poor little guy, looks like he's been through the mill and in need of loads of tlc. Well done you, Britt.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> There's something very interesting in the garden at the bottom of ours. There's a tiny gap in the bottom of the fence and every morning Bunty and Toppy make a beeline for it when they go out. I've looked several times but can't see or hear a thing. Could be birds, mice, foxes, other cats, who knows. They will sit and stare at it for ages some mornings. :Meh
> 
> View attachment 445337
> 
> 
> View attachment 445338


@Charity is that lovely cat patterned plinth a bird bath? If so, could you tell me where from (if you don't mind sharing)?

I love how they can hear ghosts....


----------



## Bethanjane22

Thank you @Cully & @Charity for your well wishes for Luna. She says thanks :Cat

She's currently unimpressed that her sister has taken the top spot on the cat tree, and she's been relegated to the lower (less comfortable) level.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Charity is that lovely cat patterned plinth a bird bath? If so, could you tell me where from (if you don't mind sharing)?
> 
> I love how they can hear ghosts....


Yes it is a bird bath. We got it at our local garden centre some years back, I love it as its so unique. Have a look at Surrey Ornamental Stonework, they've got it. They are in East Wittering, not far from you. Can recommend them as have had several cat statues from them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks so much @Charity - time to look at a new bird bath or two methinks  Ours are cast offs left by the previous house owner, complete with cherubs. So maybe a kitty one would be good.


----------



## Britt

Charity said:


> Oh Britt, poor boy, hope he'll be looking better soon.


Thank you @Charity. He had eye surgery 2 weeks ago (entropion).


----------



## Charity

Ever feel when you enter a room you're interrupting something


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Ever feel when you enter a room you're interrupting something
> 
> View attachment 445389
> 
> 
> View attachment 445390


The looks speak for themselves!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Ever feel when you enter a room you're interrupting something
> 
> View attachment 445389
> 
> 
> View attachment 445390


I love how they cuddle together:Kiss


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> Ever feel when you enter a room you're interrupting something
> 
> View attachment 445389
> 
> 
> View attachment 445390


I love to see them cuddle; what an adorable pair


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Ever feel when you enter a room you're interrupting something
> 
> View attachment 445389
> 
> 
> View attachment 445390


Oh you two are just the cutest!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Ever feel when you enter a room you're interrupting something
> 
> View attachment 445389
> 
> 
> View attachment 445390


Aww we really do need a 'love' button on here.
I love seeing them cuddle, it's so heartwarming to see xx


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Ever feel when you enter a room you're interrupting something
> 
> View attachment 445389
> 
> 
> View attachment 445390


Didn't you notice the sock on the door?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna is feeling a lot better today. I came down to a nice hairball on the kitchen floor 

She's back to her usual cuddly, needy self! She's currently keeping me company whilst I work from home. Here she is enjoying some chin scratches :Cat


----------



## MissyfromMice

Watching the postman


----------



## ChaosCat

Flat out


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> Flat out
> 
> View attachment 445400


Beautiful lounging Annie ...


----------



## Bethanjane22

Bethanjane22 said:


> Luna is feeling a lot better today. I came down to a nice hairball on the kitchen floor
> 
> She's back to her usual cuddly, needy self! She's currently keeping me company whilst I work from home. Here she is enjoying some chin scratches :Cat
> 
> View attachment 445395


Luna just threw up another little hairball, so she's now having a sulk in the corner. Bless her, I wish I could help!


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Luna just threw up another little hairball, so she's now having a sulk in the corner. Bless her, I wish I could help!
> 
> View attachment 445408


You're there, so she wont be scared about being alone if she's feeling yuk, so you are helping.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy has a halo on the top of her head.


----------



## Charity

Saturday lie in


----------



## ewelsh

Hi all we are back from our little break. 

Libby and Lottie had a lovely holiday where they were well fed, nice and warm, here they are










We went camping in the Lake District, it was awful weather bar one day. Here I am at the top of Scarfell Pike with Duracell, I don't know why I am smiling, it nearly killed me off  @Shrike has probably ran up it.










Only afterwards my husband told me which route we took, not the normal highlighted route of course like all sensible people, but from Wasdale head hall farm, straight North direct to Lingmel summit, I was literally on my hands and knees at some points, across Lingmel Col over to Scarfel Pike :Yawn I was too tired to kill him :Hilarious









But hey I survived :Happy

Now I have to catch up with you all


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Hi all we are back from our little break.
> 
> Libby and Lottie had a lovely holiday where they were well fed, nice and warm, here they are
> 
> View attachment 445475
> 
> 
> We went camping in the Lake District, it was awful weather bar one day. Here I am at the top of Scarfell Pike with Duracell, I don't know why I am smiling, it nearly killed me off  @Shrike has probably ran up it.
> 
> View attachment 445476
> 
> 
> Only afterwards my husband told me which route we took, not the normal highlighted route of course like all sensible people, but from Wasdale head hall farm, straight North direct to Lingmel summit, I was literally on my hands and knees at some points, across Lingmel Col over to Scarfel Pike :Yawn I was too tired to kill him :Hilarious
> View attachment 445477
> 
> 
> But hey I survived :Happy
> 
> Now I have to catch up with you all


Nice to see you back! Apparently you had a ... refreshing... holiday. Your husband will have banked on you being too tired to kill him then and there. Glad you're all back whole and that Lottie and Libby had a nice holiday, too.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Hi all we are back from our little break.
> 
> Libby and Lottie had a lovely holiday where they were well fed, nice and warm, here they are
> 
> View attachment 445475
> 
> 
> We went camping in the Lake District, it was awful weather bar one day. Here I am at the top of Scarfell Pike with Duracell, I don't know why I am smiling, it nearly killed me off  @Shrike has probably ran up it.
> 
> View attachment 445476
> 
> 
> Only afterwards my husband told me which route we took, not the normal highlighted route of course like all sensible people, but from Wasdale head hall farm, straight North direct to Lingmel summit, I was literally on my hands and knees at some points, across Lingmel Col over to Scarfel Pike :Yawn I was too tired to kill him :Hilarious
> View attachment 445477
> 
> 
> But hey I survived :Happy
> 
> Now I have to catch up with you all


Glad you enjoyed your survival course. Blimey, Duracell looks like she could do it all again.


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Hi all we are back from our little break.
> 
> Libby and Lottie had a lovely holiday where they were well fed, nice and warm, here they are
> 
> View attachment 445475
> 
> 
> We went camping in the Lake District, it was awful weather bar one day. Here I am at the top of Scarfell Pike with Duracell, I don't know why I am smiling, it nearly killed me off  @Shrike has probably ran up it.
> 
> View attachment 445476
> 
> 
> Only afterwards my husband told me which route we took, not the normal highlighted route of course like all sensible people, but from Wasdale head hall farm, straight North direct to Lingmel summit, I was literally on my hands and knees at some points, across Lingmel Col over to Scarfel Pike :Yawn I was too tired to kill him :Hilarious
> View attachment 445477
> 
> 
> But hey I survived :Happy
> 
> Now I have to catch up with you all


I was just thinking of you this morning & wondering how your camping holiday was going.
Glad you had a nice time despite the weather.
Glad Libby & Lottie has a nice holiday as well. But I bet they are pleased to be back with mummy. Lottie has some hunting to do.
Lovely to have you back xx


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Hi all we are back from our little break.
> 
> Libby and Lottie had a lovely holiday where they were well fed, nice and warm, here they are
> 
> View attachment 445475
> 
> 
> We went camping in the Lake District, it was awful weather bar one day. Here I am at the top of Scarfell Pike with Duracell, I don't know why I am smiling, it nearly killed me off  @Shrike has probably ran up it.
> 
> View attachment 445476
> 
> 
> Only afterwards my husband told me which route we took, not the normal highlighted route of course like all sensible people, but from Wasdale head hall farm, straight North direct to Lingmel summit, I was literally on my hands and knees at some points, across Lingmel Col over to Scarfel Pike :Yawn I was too tired to kill him :Hilarious
> View attachment 445477
> 
> 
> But hey I survived :Happy
> 
> Now I have to catch up with you all


Welcome back eWelsh. It's been quiet without you and Duracell.
Haha. You should have known hubby would choose the difficult route. Didn't he do the same thing up that Swiss mountain?


----------



## dustydiamond1

Lazy Saturday. Hot & humid outside, cool and comfortable inside.


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> View attachment 445492
> View attachment 445493
> Lazy Saturday. Hot & humid outside, cool and comfortable inside.
> View attachment 445491
> View attachment 445490


You know how to save energy on a hot, humid day, Gypsy!


----------



## Jonescat

I decided to make another couple of masks this afternoon, and the boys were very huffy because they weren't allowed near the sewing machine - so I made them a bow tie. I don't normally dress animals, but hey its raining and they were feeling left out....except for Heimdall who said "you are not putting that on me" and stalked off.

But these two will do anything to be the centre of attention!










Aelfred


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ewelsh you look JUST how I thought you did 

Welcome back.


----------



## Charity

Jonescat said:


> I decided to make another couple of masks this afternoon, and the boys were very huffy because they weren't allowed near the sewing machine - so I made them a bow tie. I don't normally dress animals, but hey its raining and they were feeling left out....except for Heimdall who said "you are not putting that on me" and stalked off.
> 
> But these two will do anything to be the centre of attention!
> 
> View attachment 445497
> 
> 
> Aelfred
> View attachment 445498


Very smart, the girls will all be round tonight xx


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> You know how to save energy on a hot, humid day, Gypsy!


:Cat I sure do! Dads been taking me out after dark when it's a bit cooler, I really like going out at nite. :Blackalien If mom wasn't so lazy she could take me out in the morning! :Woot Gypsy


----------



## dustydiamond1

Jonescat said:


> I decided to make another couple of masks this afternoon, and the boys were very huffy because they weren't allowed near the sewing machine - so I made them a bow tie. I don't normally dress animals, but hey its raining and they were feeling left out....except for Heimdall who said "you are not putting that on me" and stalked off.
> 
> But these two will do anything to be the centre of attention!
> 
> View attachment 445497
> 
> 
> Aelfred
> View attachment 445498


They both look beautiful, I love the cloth pattern.


----------



## ChaosCat

Morning play session


----------



## Charity

Give us a kiss










OK


----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre is always very nosey!!














































(I have pressure washed and set up my spare chicken coop, I know plastic isn't everyone's cup of tea, but it's lasted well)

he also climbed into the carrier I cleaned but I was too slow to get a picture)

H x


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy in hunting mode


----------



## SbanR

Ollie concentrating on a bird


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Ollie concentrating on a bird
> View attachment 445574


That's a very beautiful portrait of the gorgeous boy!


----------



## Willow_Warren

No Lola... you won't fit in there as well



















Princess and the pea??'









Who said you could sit in the koala??










not sure what's up with her today... she's had a bit too much energy to burn... running about all over the place and sliding across the kitchen floor


----------



## urbantigers

Sit on the floor, human, and stop moaning


----------



## Bethanjane22

:WritingI'm getting a rare Luna evening cuddle tonight! I think she must have missed me yesterday :Cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

Bethanjane22 said:


> :WritingI'm getting a rare Luna evening cuddle tonight! I think she must have missed me yesterday :Cat
> 
> View attachment 445589


well that lasted all of 5 minutes!


----------



## LeArthur

urbantigers said:


> Sit on the floor, human, and stop moaning
> 
> View attachment 445588


Love your cushion!


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy enjoying her new Beach Towel.:Cat


----------



## raysmyheart

SbanR said:


> Ollie concentrating on a bird
> View attachment 445574


What a beautiful photo.♥ @SbanR


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> View attachment 445620
> 
> Speedy enjoying her new Beach Towel.:Cat


Such a lovely photo of Speedy and her beautiful new towel.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Napping in the evening sun


----------



## Britt

Britt said:


> Thank you @Charity. He had eye surgery 2 weeks ago (entropion).


Casper feels better already ❤


----------



## jasperthecat

Well there's still no cat in the picture but it is cat related after all and at least I've got rid of the horrid infected throat which laid me low for two weeks but now the weather has turned against me again as I'd hoped to have got the Catio finished by now but I've laid Jasper and Ollie a good decking base and I've got the frames cut and roughly clamped in place which forms the first phase of the modular Catio and with luck I'll have the roof completed tomorrow so it will all be just about ready to accept the galvanised mesh covering and bolted together so they can get in and try it out while I build and fit the rest of it for them.


----------



## Charity

jasperthecat said:


> Well there's still no cat in the picture but it is cat related after all and at least I've got rid of the horrid infected throat which laid me low for two weeks but now the weather has turned against me again as I'd hoped to have got the Catio finished by now but I've laid Jasper and Ollie a good decking base and I've got the frames cut and roughly clamped in place which forms the first phase of the modular Catio and with luck I'll have the roof completed tomorrow so it will all be just about ready to accept the galvanised mesh covering and bolted together so they can get in and try it out while I build and fit the rest of it for them.


Can't wait to see it finished and the kits enjoying it.


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> Can't wait to see it finished and the kits enjoying it.


I'll let you into a secret...neither can I.  It seems to be taking forever but everything has been against me and I've got to get it finished by the end of this week as we're all going on our first holiday of the year up to our caravan which the boys love visiting.
Jasper and Ollie have been intently watching me working on the Catio, especially Jasper. I'm sure he's sussed out what it it's going to be.


----------



## Britt




----------



## raysmyheart

Britt said:


> View attachment 445709


This is precious.:Cat♥


----------



## Smuge




----------



## ewelsh

What do you have your eyes on Tali?


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> What do you have your eyes on Tali?


Oh, I thought it was Gar


----------



## StinWom

Hey everyone! Newbie here... but I can't resist sharing a photo of our little Zelda (3 months old)


----------



## SbanR

StinWom said:


> View attachment 445768
> Hey everyone! Newbie here... but I can't resist sharing a photo of our little Zelda (3 months old)


Gorgeous Zelda


----------



## Charity

StinWom said:


> View attachment 445768
> Hey everyone! Newbie here... but I can't resist sharing a photo of our little Zelda (3 months old)


She's a real little cutie


----------



## Charity

I bought Bunty a new catnip toy for her birthday so I thought I'd better get one for Toppy as well


----------



## Bethanjane22

The girls know exactly when it's almost dinner time! Just waiting for me to come down from the office :Cat


----------



## MissyfromMice

Alpha was looking for a shady spot and found one. Clever boy !


----------



## MissyfromMice

StinWom said:


> View attachment 445768
> Hey everyone! Newbie here... but I can't resist sharing a photo of our little Zelda (3 months old)


What an adorable kitty






!!!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I bought Bunty a new catnip toy for her birthday so I thought I'd better get one for Toppy as well
> 
> View attachment 445788
> 
> 
> View attachment 445789
> 
> 
> View attachment 445790
> 
> 
> View attachment 445791


I love the way they're so obviously enjoying them. Of course you got one for Toppy as well. Wouldn't have expected any different.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova has just come in from the garden (8pm is her curfew) and she's come straight for a cuddle :Cat:Cat


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Nova has just come in from the garden (8pm is her curfew) and she's come straight for a cuddle :Cat:Cat
> 
> View attachment 445809


Oh Nova, don't you look beautiful


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Oh Nova, don't you look beautiful


She knows it too!


----------



## Joy84

It's only taken 7.5 years for her to lie down in the barrel part of the tree :Wideyed
















For those eagle-eyed amongst you, yes, there is an equally unloved barrel right next to her tree, I honestly don't know what Mum & I were thinking :Banghead
We now reckon another 6 years and it might get lucky too :Wacky


----------



## Charity

Early morning contemplation










Meanwhile, back indoors, Toppy's talking to his banana


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> It's only taken 7.5 years for her to lie down in the barrel part of the tree :Wideyed
> View attachment 445811
> View attachment 445812
> 
> 
> For those eagle-eyed amongst you, yes, there is an equally unloved barrel right next to her tree, I honestly don't know what Mum & I were thinking :Banghead
> We now reckon another 6 years and it might get lucky too :Wacky


She's just taking her time. Although 7 years is a bit ott Phoebe.:Cat


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Early morning contemplation
> 
> View attachment 445821
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, back indoors, Toppy's talking to his banana
> 
> View attachment 445822


Ah, but is it answering him?


----------



## ewelsh

Thank goodness there is glass










Excuse the paper on the window, it's to deter fledglings flying into the window.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Thank goodness there is glass
> 
> View attachment 445826
> 
> 
> Excuse the paper on the window, it's to deter fledglings flying into the window.


What a good idea. I wonder if they know they're being watched?


----------



## Cully

Hello Mummy, I just woke up. Is it tuna day today?


----------



## AnaLola

Lola after coming back from the Vet's house, having been in observation after they gave her the wrong flea spot-on treatment


----------



## Bethanjane22

According to my fluffy work colleague, 11am is apparently cuddle time. Who am I to argue? :Cat


----------



## AnaLola

Bethanjane22 said:


> According to my fluffy work colleague, 11am is apparently cuddle time. Who am I to argue? :Cat
> 
> View attachment 445834
> View attachment 445835


Very cute work colleague :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Joy84

What's this heatwave you speak of hooman?

















It's 24 degrees already and meant to be 28 later


----------



## Bethanjane22

Joy84 said:


> What's this heatwave you speak of hooman?
> View attachment 445836
> 
> 
> View attachment 445841
> 
> It's 24 degrees already and meant to be 28 later


Nova has found her favourite spot in the garden, just under the bamboo. Nice and shady with a good view of the rest of the garden! She seems to really enjoy the warmer days.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Ah, but is it answering him?


If he's catnip high, probably



ewelsh said:


> Thank goodness there is glass
> 
> View attachment 445826
> 
> 
> Excuse the paper on the window, it's to deter fledglings flying into the window.


All those lunches!!


----------



## Trixie1

Bethanjane22 said:


> Nova has found her favourite spot in the garden, just under the bamboo. Nice and shady with a good view of the rest of the garden! She seems to really enjoy the warmer days.
> 
> View attachment 445846


She's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Yummy...


----------



## dustydiamond1

Charity said:


> I bought Bunty a new catnip toy for her birthday so I thought I'd better get one for Toppy as well
> 
> View attachment 445788
> 
> 
> View attachment 445789
> 
> 
> View attachment 445790
> 
> 
> View attachment 445791


Looks like both were a big hit


----------



## dustydiamond1

StinWom said:


> View attachment 445768
> Hey everyone! Newbie here... but I can't resist sharing a photo of our little Zelda (3 months old)


Such a sweetheart! Post lots of photos please.


----------



## Charity

Question - are you the sort of person who likes to re-arrange your furniture now and again or does it stay the same for eternity? I like a change so, today, things have been moved around in the living room. Bunty was a bit perplexed when she came in but she's now happily lying on the sofa, she would never do that when it was on the other side of the room.  Toppy tried to help earlier (slight exaggeration, he was just being nosey as usual) but he had to be banned from the room for getting in the way. Anyway, he's now in his usual bed.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Question - are you the sort of person who likes to re-arrange your furniture now and again or does it stay the same for eternity? I like a change so, today, things have been moved around in the living room. Bunty was a bit perplexed when she came in but she's now happily lying on the sofa, she would never do that when it was on the other side of the room.  Toppy tried to help earlier (slight exaggeration, he was just being nosey as usual) but he had to be banned from the room for getting in the way. Anyway, he's now in his usual bed.
> 
> View attachment 445865
> 
> 
> View attachment 445866


Aww I can't stop smiling at sweet, darling Bunty. She looks so much calmer lately, it really shows on her face. It's lovely to see.
Oh soppy Toppy getting in the way, you are funny & oh so sweet xx


----------



## Cully

@Charity , I'm forever trying to create more space in here and am always moving things around. I never actually gain more space but always feel better for making the effort. 
Misty treats the whole operation as a huge adventure mooching in places she never knew existed. If it involves moving anything box shaped around, she's in her element. If her pal Sooty comes in they they play hide and seek for ages.
Why do they have to help? 
Bunty looks so chilled out and doesn't seem to mind the change around. And his nosiness has tired Toppy out so that's not a bad thing. Hope they both sleep well tonight.:Happy


----------



## jasperthecat

Do you ever get the impression that you're being watched?

I was awaiting a delivery of some wood which I need to complete the part of the Catio I'm constructing and just like today, you can guarantee that whenever I'm out there, Jasper is sat at the window watching every move I make. It's as if he monitors exactly what I'm doing.

Having said that he's always been intrigued whenever I've carried out any home improvements and can't bear not to watch so always plonks himself somewhere where he has a good view of proceedings and will miss his sleeps in order to see what's going on.
The window he's sat at in the image is the lounge window through which he and Ollie will initially have access to and from the Catio. I think Jasper has sussed out what it is that I'm building and I can't wait to see how he reacts once I've made it cat proof and fitted the shelves etc as I suspect he'll love it as he always hogs the slightly open bedroom window on which I have fitted a cat proof cabin hook so that it can't accidentally come open.

As for Ollie, I'm going to build him some high perches as unlike Jasper, he loves climbing and jumping.










If he's not at that window then he's at the next window along in the lounge. Everything is topsy tervy in the lounge at the moment as my OH is working from home and I dug out an old desk and chair which I had stored in the spare bedroom. Ha she kept saying throw that old desk out but now since the Covid crisis she's changed her tune.


----------



## Cully

@jasperthecat ,Misty is exactly the same and will loiter to check the work is carried out to her satisfaction. She's like a boss constantly looking over your shoulder. I think she's afraid to move in case she's misses something. I was going to say 'something important' but no, something no matter how insignificant!
My son spent ages looking for an important connector for his pc only to discover she was sitting oñ it (deliberately he's convinced ).
Your two are very lucky to be having such a splendid purpose built construction for them.


----------



## SbanR

Hah! Looking so sweet and innocent but this Pain has Refused breakfast yet again:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity I love to move a room around, if only to enjoy the perplexed look on my husbands face. According to Feng shui it's a good way to declutter. So glad Bunty has a sofa all to herself, she does look very chilled. Toppy is funny, typical man just gets in the way 

@SbanR why is Ollie not eating? Is it the heat? Great photo ​


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh its him being A Fussy Sod!:Bored:Banghead
He doesn't do well, food wise, when its hot but breakfast?! It's still reasonably cool atm

** He's pulled a fast one on me Yet Again!
He happily chomped his way through some Catz ( over 10 days) so I ordered some with my last order.
Guess what he's doing now!!!:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Rage


----------



## ewelsh

Go Oillie keep your mum on her toes :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> @ewelsh its him being A Fussy Sod!:Bored:Banghead
> He doesn't do well, food wise, when its hot but breakfast?! It's still reasonably cool atm
> 
> ** He's pulled a fast one on me Yet Again!
> He happily chomped his way through some Catz ( over 10 days) so I ordered some with my last order.
> Guess what he's doing now!!!:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Rage


Bunty and Ollie should get together and compare notes, she is just the same.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Go Oillie keep your mum on her toes :Hilarious:Hilarious


Right! That's it!
I'm ordering some high octane fuel for Duracell. Special delivery to arrive with the downturn in temperature

**Special message to Lottie**
Mummy Dearest NEEDS another rat bath:Hilarious


----------



## Bethanjane22

Apparently, spending 2 hours watching the birds and catching bugs in the garden this morning is very hard work! Don't mind me Luna, you just snooze away while I work!


----------



## LeArthur

Somebody's bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Charity - I used to re-arrange the sitting room furniture regularly in my last place; had one layout for summer and one for winter ! I'd like to re-arrange the furniture here but the layout of the room (position of the radiator and the TV cable sockets) I can't do much different to the way it is 

Bertie's decided it's too hot to go out so is mooching around from room to room trying to find the coolest spot !


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Charity - I used to re-arrange the sitting room furniture regularly in my last place; had one layout for summer and one for winter ! I'd like to re-arrange the furniture here but the layout of the room (position of the radiator and the TV cable sockets) I can't do much different to the way it is
> 
> Bertie's decided it's too hot to go out so is mooching around from room to room trying to find the coolest spot !


I have problems with layout too. There are only 2 ways I can have my tv and both cause a problem with either the sun shining directly onto the screen or into my eyes. Thank goodness for blinds and tinted glasses. They don't solve the problem but help a little.
Good for Bertie keeping cool. They also say that if your looking for the warmest place at home in winter, just look for the cat.


----------



## Joy84

Mummy won't share ...
Send help :Cat










I'm surprised I didn't choke on it with her giving me evils for not sharing but she's had an upset tummy for a few days so I'm not risking it


----------



## SbanR

Joy84 said:


> Mummy won't share ...
> Send help :Cat
> 
> View attachment 445913
> 
> 
> I'm surprised I didn't choke on it with her giving me evils for not sharing but she's had an upset tummy for a few days so I'm not risking it


I'm surprised you could swallow the Quorn at all!


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Charity - I used to re-arrange the sitting room furniture regularly in my last place; had one layout for summer and one for winter ! I'd like to re-arrange the furniture here but the layout of the room (position of the radiator and the TV cable sockets) I can't do much different to the way it is
> 
> Bertie's decided it's too hot to go out so is mooching around from room to room trying to find the coolest spot !


When I lived on my own I was always doing it. I thought it was a sign of a restless mind and keep moving furniture on my own was how I got a bad back. :Banghead All that stopped when OH came to live with me as I got moaned at every time I did it. Men hate change don't they? Now I just do it on a whim when the mood takes me and after 24 years, OH's lost the will to live telling me not to do things.


----------



## Charity

Hallo, this wasn't here yesterday


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Hallo, this wasn't here yesterday
> 
> View attachment 445918
> 
> 
> View attachment 445919
> 
> 
> View attachment 445920


Love the synchronised tails Charity


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Hallo, this wasn't here yesterday
> 
> View attachment 445918
> 
> 
> View attachment 445919
> 
> 
> View attachment 445920


I've been thinking about getting one of those scratchers for my girls. Would you say they're worth it?


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> I've been thinking about getting one of those scratchers for my girls. Would you say they're worth it?


A few of us have got one. Definitely a good scratcher and for just laying about on, my two like it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Arthur! My favourite little battenburg, you are looking lovely @LeArthur give him a kiss from me please 

And Phoebe, I'd be putting in a complaint with the management if I were you  @Joy84 you'd better be careful later, check your laces aren't tied together - that's a face that's plotting, hehe.


----------



## Cully

This, I'm reliably informed, is the best spot for finding a sunbeam on a cloudy day, or a cool breeze from the kitchen window when it's hot.
Bet you can guess which it is today.


----------



## jasperthecat

Cully said:


> @jasperthecat ,Misty is exactly the same and will loiter to check the work is carried out to her satisfaction. She's like a boss constantly looking over your shoulder. I think she's afraid to move in case she's misses something. I was going to say 'something important' but no, something no matter how insignificant!
> My son spent ages looking for an important connector for his pc only to discover she was sitting oñ it (deliberately he's convinced ).
> Your two are very lucky to be having such a splendid purpose built construction for them.


They will be lucky, especially at the rate it's being built! I just don't seem to be able to get stuck into building it

Anyway, sounds like Misty takes after Jasper or the other way around.. Jasper certainly does like to know exactly what is going on and hates being locked out of a room where he can't see what's going on. It's his cue to bang on the door until we let him in and now Ollie is beginning to copy him.

We've had Poucha, my OH's mum's dog for the day and he likes to go out into our dog safe garden so we have to close the kitchen door so that our two don't escape out of the utility room door.

I heard banging on the door and assumed it was Jasper as usual wanting to be let into the kitchen from the hallway but when I opened it, it turned out to be Ollie! He copies Jasper so much that it is now beginning to annoy Jasper.


----------



## Britt

It's far too hot for Pooh


----------



## Cully

@jasperthecat , that's the way all cats learn though isn't it, by copying others. Ollie is obviously seeing Jasper as a role model but for goodness sake don't tell Jasper that. His head wont get through the cat flap.


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> It's far too hot for Pooh
> View attachment 445946


It looks lovely and cool there though so can't blame Pooh for lying there. 
I've hunted out the old shower curtain to put on the carpet for Moo, it's very cooling while it's so hot.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Good Morning everyone!

Happy CATURDAY!

Just wanted to share a picture of my cuddle buddy Nova this morning :Cat

Hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## SbanR

Oh wow mum. I ate breakfast!
How did that happen?


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Right! That's it!
> I'm ordering some high octane fuel for Duracell. Special delivery to arrive with the downturn in temperature
> 
> **Special message to Lottie**
> Mummy Dearest NEEDS another rat bath:Hilarious


 nooooooo:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Your a wicked woman @SbanR :Hilarious:Hilarious



LeArthur said:


> Somebody's bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning!
> 
> View attachment 445912


Oh Arthur your awake  great photo Lea!


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Hallo, this wasn't here yesterday
> 
> View attachment 445918
> 
> 
> View attachment 445919
> 
> 
> View attachment 445920


Bunty definitely approves of that move


----------



## Charity

Toppy decided we should have quality time together this morning..



















Then he started getting a bit too comfy










He's now been asleep for about 40 minutes. I wonder if I will be out by lunchtime?


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww I’d love quality cuddle time with you too Toppy xx


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy decided we should have quality time together this morning..
> 
> View attachment 445978
> 
> 
> View attachment 445980
> 
> 
> Then he started getting a bit too comfy
> 
> View attachment 445981
> 
> 
> He's now been asleep for about 40 minutes. I wonder if I will be out by lunchtime?
> 
> View attachment 445982


They do choose their moments don't they? Misty never lies on top of me but she will get on the bed and lie on the covers so my legs are trapped. Many of my best domestic intentions have been scuppered that way. 
It's very sweet of him but I hope you're allowed up before you get too hungry .


----------



## ewelsh

A rare cute moment of Lottie


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Toppy decided we should have quality time together this morning..
> 
> View attachment 445978
> 
> 
> View attachment 445980
> 
> 
> Then he started getting a bit too comfy
> 
> View attachment 445981
> 
> 
> He's now been asleep for about 40 minutes. I wonder if I will be out by lunchtime?
> 
> View attachment 445982


Oh Mr Toppy! You do look very comfortable there! Would be a shame to wake you! I'm sure mummy doesn't mind! Hope she's got a good book to hand! Could be a while!!


----------



## ewelsh

Ummmmmmm do I tell Libby her bottom is too big


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Ummmmmmm do I tell Libby her bottom is too big
> 
> View attachment 445988


Oh gosh! I'd be tempted to wedge my walking stick under to prop her up!!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> A rare cute moment of Lottie
> 
> View attachment 445985


Look at Lotttie's little pink tongue, looks better on a black cat

Noooo, don't upset Libby with nasty comments about her derriere, just buy a bigger stool

Toppy update: OH went into the spare room a moment ago where the cats eat to pick up their dishes and Toppy was gone in a flash. From being fast asleep one minute to disappeared the next. He always does that, as soon as he hears the feeder or the rattle of dishes, he's in there.


----------



## ewelsh

Libby decided for herself :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious












Charity said:


> Toppy update: OH went into the spare room a moment ago where the cats eat to pick up their dishes and Toppy was gone in a flash. From being fast asleep one minute to disappeared the next. He always does that, as soon as he hears the feeder or the rattle of dishes, he's in there.


Toppy's tummy wins every time


----------



## TaffyApple

Robot Vac Supervisor on duty


----------



## Bethanjane22

Couldn't leave Luna out, she's been snoozing all morning on the cat tree :Cat


----------



## TaffyApple

SbanR said:


> ** He's pulled a fast one on me Yet Again!
> He happily chomped his way through some Catz ( over 10 days) so I ordered some with my last order.
> Guess what he's doing now!!!:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Rage


We need to form a club. Mine refused her Catz this morning too. :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Cully

TaffyApple said:


> We need to form a club. Mine refused her Catz this morning too. :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


Presuming she's not ill then it could well be the weather as a lot of cats eat less when it's warm. I think the subject of fussy eaters is one of the topics we hear most about on here. If you search 'picky eater' or 'fussy cat' etc on here you'll find enough material to keep you fully occupied for the next week.
Or you could do what I did and just dig your heels in until she eats what you've offered her.
And if you're wondering whether that worked, well......she just dug her heels in too so it was a battle of wills. I cracked first:Banghead.


----------



## TaffyApple

Cully said:


> Presuming she's not ill then it could well be the weather as a lot of cats eat less when it's warm. I think the subject of fussy eaters is one of the topics we hear most about on here. If you search 'picky eater' or 'fussy cat' etc on here you'll find enough material to keep you fully occupied for the next week.
> Or you could do what I did and just dig your heels in until she eats what you've offered her.
> And if you're wondering whether that worked, well......she just dug her heels in too so it was a battle of wills. I cracked first:Banghead.


My Yoko is destructive when she's hungry. If I dug my heels in, she'd destroy the place lol. Her epic food battle is its own thread (for anyone curious.)

My home is in the shade. It never gets hot ever. I've had days where I get dress, walk outside and realize I'm wearing totally the wrong thing and melt. But I did open the window for her so she has a breeze on her butt while she sleeps on the window sill.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Cooling my fluffy belly down


----------



## Bethanjane22

We're having guests over tonight (family members) and I've been on poo watch all day! My two have a wonderful habit of going to the toilet when we are either eating, or just as guests arrive! 

Today though just before dinner they both did their number 2's! Woohoo! Thanks girls!

I gave them some of their favourite food for dinner to say thanks!


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> We're having guests over tonight (family members) and I've been on poo watch all day! My two have a wonderful habit of going to the toilet when we are either eating, or just as guests arrive!
> 
> Today though just before dinner they both did their number 2's! Woohoo! Thanks girls!
> 
> I gave them some of their favourite food for dinner to say thanks!
> 
> View attachment 446053


Enjoy your evening, but just remember, it's not over till the fat lady sings. (I just hope they haven't go any suprises in store:Jawdrop).


----------



## Bethanjane22

Cully said:


> Enjoy your evening, but just remember, it's not over till the fat lady sings. (I just hope they haven't go any suprises in store:Jawdrop).


Very true! Although my two are usually just once a day poopers :Cat


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> And if you're wondering whether that worked, well......she just dug her heels in too so it was a battle of wills. I cracked first:Banghead.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> Very true! Although my two are usually just once a day poopers :Cat


Famous last words!

Are you biting your nails now BJ?


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Cheers, I might have known I'd get your full support.:Bag


----------



## Bethanjane22

SbanR said:


> Famous last words!
> 
> Are you biting your nails now BJ?


Haha! No, it's ok, if they go again, they go again. We've got cats, people will have to get used to it! So far so good!


----------



## StinWom

My partner says she's pretending to be a sausage dog :Joyful


----------



## Bethanjane22

We've had a good night, but the girls have been a bit tense with our visitors here. They've spooked one another a couple of times and have had a few slappy matches and stares across the room. Not ideal, but now that our visitors have gone I'm trying to settle them and calm them down with some treats before bed.

Luna is currently on the stairs staring at her sister who is down the hall.

Crossing everything this isn't the start of another episode of aggression!


----------



## Cully

Hope they settled down and gave you a trouble free night.
People came and nothing bad happened to them so maybe it could be a turning point for the girls.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Cully said:


> Hope they settled down and gave you a trouble free night.
> People came and nothing bad happened to them so maybe it could be a turning point for the girls.


They had a manic half hour after our guests left. Chasing each other round and flicking their toys all over the place! I held my breath when they were running around. Luna gets quite defensive if Nova takes the chasing too far, but thankfully they settled down after that. They slept all the way through until 7:30 so all that running must have worn them out!


----------



## SbanR

Diligently carrying out his Neighbourhood Watch patrol duties


----------



## Charity

View attachment 446071



SbanR said:


> Diligently carrying out his Neighbourhood Watch patrol duties
> View attachment 446096


Report please - what's happening on the other side?


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> View attachment 446071
> 
> 
> Report please - what's happening on the other side?


No idea Charity; I didn't follow him up that fence
It was very quiet, so probably nothing.
He was just checking, making sure all remains well


----------



## Charity

Excuse me, weren't you here yesterday morning?


----------



## AnaLola

Cat watch. Every morning


----------



## MissyfromMice

Outdoor scratching post


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna very unexpectedly hissed at her sister today. We've had no hissing for well over a month! Not sure what brought it on, unless Luna is still a bit unsettled by our visitors last night. We're going away for a long weekend in a couple of weeks, so I'm starting them on YuCalm and making sure I have plenty of Feliway refills!

This was them, just after the hiss.


----------



## ewelsh

They look chilled to me @Bethanjane22 pretty girls


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> They look chilled to me @Bethanjane22 pretty girls


For the most part they are, Luna just gets this look in her eye at times and it's as if she doesn't recognize her sister at all. It's so strange! Nova is so docile and will often just roll on her back whenever her sister acts out at her!


----------



## ebonycat

Bethanjane22 said:


> Luna very unexpectedly hissed at her sister today. We've had no hissing for well over a month! Not sure what brought it on, unless Luna is still a bit unsettled by our visitors last night. We're going away for a long weekend in a couple of weeks, so I'm starting them on YuCalm and making sure I have plenty of Feliway refills!
> 
> This was them, just after the hiss.
> View attachment 446126


Have you tried them on Zylkene?
You can buy it from your vets but it's cheaper from places like VioVet.co.uk
It works really well, many of us on here use it.


----------



## Bethanjane22

ebonycat said:


> Have you tried them on Zylkene?
> You can buy it from your vets but it's cheaper from places like VioVet.co.uk
> It works really well, many of us on here use it.


I had them both on Zylkene back in March then they initially fell out, but it seemed to make Luna too confident and she was hissing and slapping her sister completely unprovoked. I think I've still got some which I could try again.


----------



## ebonycat

Bethanjane22 said:


> I had them both on Zylkene back in March then they initially fell out, but it seemed to make Luna too confident and she was hissing and slapping her sister completely unprovoked. I think I've still got some which I could try again.


 Oh no.
Hopefully the Yucalm will work.
I use the Beaphar calming spot on & that always helps.


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> I had them both on Zylkene back in March then they initially fell out, but it seemed to make Luna too confident and she was hissing and slapping her sister completely unprovoked. I think I've still got some which I could try again.


Perhaps just give the zylkene to Nova?


----------



## Charity




----------



## jasperthecat

Well there's still no images of my two boys to post again but Jasper and Ollie's Catio is finally beginning to take shape in the past two days!

Latest stage....









Jasper and Ollie's view of the garden from the Catio once the garden ( which is a right mess at the moment) is tidied up and all the tools put away.


----------



## ChaosCat

Back home with Annie after a week's absence


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely to have you back @ChaosCat I am sure Annie controlled everything perfectly


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Lovely to have you back @ChaosCat I am sure Annie controlled everything perfectly


Absolutely! Everything in perfect order.


----------



## LeArthur

This is the story of The Feline and The Fly.

Once upon a time, there was a Feline and a Fly. The Fly was quite happy buzzing around the living room, minding his own business. He landed on a bunch of flowers and thought, "lovely".

The Feline had heard the Fly buzzing around the room and thought, "Ooo I do enjoy a tasty fly!". He watched it fly round the room and saw it land on the flowers.










The Fly tricked the Feline, because it landed on the flowers without the Feline seeing it. But that did not stop the Feline batting the flowers  and the petals landed on the Feline, making him jump around in surprise.

The Fly flew around and thought it would land on the floor behind the chair "Ha, the Feline won't see me here!". But what the Fly didn't know was that the Feline saw where he went and that flies stand out on cream carpet.

The Feline disappeared off behind the chair and reappeared, chewing.

That was the story of The Feline and The Fly.


----------



## Cully

LeArthur said:


> This is the story of The Feline and The Fly.
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a Feline and a Fly. The Fly was quite happy buzzing around the living room, minding his own business. He landed on a bunch of flowers and thought, "lovely".
> 
> The Feline had heard the Fly buzzing around the room and thought, "Ooo I do enjoy a tasty fly!". He watched it fly round the room and saw it land on the flowers.
> 
> View attachment 446221
> 
> 
> The Fly tricked the Feline, because it landed on the flowers without the Feline seeing it. But that did not stop the Feline batting the flowers  and the petals landed on the Feline, making him jump around in surprise.
> 
> The Fly flew around and thought it would land on the floor behind the chair "Ha, the Feline won't see me here!". But what the Fly didn't know was that the Feline saw where he went and that flies stand out on cream carpet.
> 
> The Feline disappeared off behind the chair and reappeared, chewing.
> 
> That was the story of The Feline and The Fly.


Oh what a 'beautiful' story. Are you related to the brothers Grimm by any chance?


----------



## Charity

:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh I hate sad stories, well, at least where someone or something dies. Probably the fly got over confident though. Well done Arthur xx


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> This is the story of The Feline and The Fly.
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a Feline and a Fly. The Fly was quite happy buzzing around the living room, minding his own business. He landed on a bunch of flowers and thought, "lovely".
> 
> The Feline had heard the Fly buzzing around the room and thought, "Ooo I do enjoy a tasty fly!". He watched it fly round the room and saw it land on the flowers.
> 
> View attachment 446221
> 
> 
> The Fly tricked the Feline, because it landed on the flowers without the Feline seeing it. But that did not stop the Feline batting the flowers  and the petals landed on the Feline, making him jump around in surprise.
> 
> The Fly flew around and thought it would land on the floor behind the chair "Ha, the Feline won't see me here!". But what the Fly didn't know was that the Feline saw where he went and that flies stand out on cream carpet.
> 
> The Feline disappeared off behind the chair and reappeared, chewing.
> 
> That was the story of The Feline and The Fly.


Now I know why your called Arthur, Arthur the Great or in this case Arthur the Greatest Fly catcher, but was all this in your dreams Arthur? I can not really believe you were awake long enough :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> This is the story of The Feline and The Fly.
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a Feline and a Fly. The Fly was quite happy buzzing around the living room, minding his own business. He landed on a bunch of flowers and thought, "lovely".
> 
> The Feline had heard the Fly buzzing around the room and thought, "Ooo I do enjoy a tasty fly!". He watched it fly round the room and saw it land on the flowers.
> 
> View attachment 446221
> 
> 
> The Fly tricked the Feline, because it landed on the flowers without the Feline seeing it. But that did not stop the Feline batting the flowers  and the petals landed on the Feline, making him jump around in surprise.
> 
> The Fly flew around and thought it would land on the floor behind the chair "Ha, the Feline won't see me here!". But what the Fly didn't know was that the Feline saw where he went and that flies stand out on cream carpet.
> 
> The Feline disappeared off behind the chair and reappeared, chewing.
> 
> That was the story of The Feline and The Fly.


Oh, that's well worth waking up for Arthur


----------



## ChaosCat

In the evening sun


----------



## ebonycat

LeArthur said:


> This is the story of The Feline and The Fly.
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a Feline and a Fly. The Fly was quite happy buzzing around the living room, minding his own business. He landed on a bunch of flowers and thought, "lovely".
> 
> The Feline had heard the Fly buzzing around the room and thought, "Ooo I do enjoy a tasty fly!". He watched it fly round the room and saw it land on the flowers.
> 
> View attachment 446221
> 
> 
> The Fly tricked the Feline, because it landed on the flowers without the Feline seeing it. But that did not stop the Feline batting the flowers  and the petals landed on the Feline, making him jump around in surprise.
> 
> The Fly flew around and thought it would land on the floor behind the chair "Ha, the Feline won't see me here!". But what the Fly didn't know was that the Feline saw where he went and that flies stand out on cream carpet.
> 
> The Feline disappeared off behind the chair and reappeared, chewing.
> 
> That was the story of The Feline and The Fly.


:Hilarious:Hilarious Fantastic story, well done Arthur but also :Yuck:Yuck


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> In the evening sun
> 
> View attachment 446229


Hello darling Annie :Kiss


----------



## TaffyApple

@chillminx - This photo is especially for you. Guess whose decided the Thrive treats are actually pretty good.

Carrier training in progress


----------



## chillminx

Well done for persevering @TaffyApple


----------



## Britt

Another trip to the vets yesterday. Pooh had started limping on Sunday







Un


----------



## Britt

ewelsh said:


> Ummmmmmm do I tell Libby her bottom is too big
> 
> View attachment 445988


Pooh's is too big for his cat tree


----------



## Charity

Britt said:


> Another trip to the vets yesterday. Pooh had started limping on Sunday
> View attachment 446290
> Un


 Poor Pooh, what did the vets say?


----------



## ewelsh

Poor Pooh x


----------



## dustydiamond1

Well wishes for Pooh


----------



## Jaf

Sausage loves a cardboard box on the table.


----------



## ChaosCat

Does it happen to you, too? I always find things in my laundry that I don't remember putting into the washing machine.


----------



## Charity

Toppy's spotted next door's cat coming through our front garden on his way to wherever, he does this daily. Toppy's tail is swishing madly, he is not pleased.


----------



## ewelsh

You swish that naughty cat away Toppy, I’m sure it will be terrified


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> You swish that naughty cat away Toppy, I'm sure it will be terrified


Unfortunately, the other cat is no shrinking violet, he does get into fights with other cats though he's a sweet lad. Bunty's scared of him, they had a few spats when he first came and she was quite a warrior queen before he came along. I wouldn't want Toppy and him to meet face to face.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Too hot to be outdoors


----------



## Charity

Having a catnip break


----------



## ChaosCat

Hot afternoon snoozes


----------



## Charity

It's a gloomy drizzly day so we won't be going out. Some of us are fast asleep and some of us are wide awake.


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Hot afternoon snoozes
> 
> View attachment 446381
> 
> 
> View attachment 446382
> 
> 
> View attachment 446383


Oh Annie I just love your little pink nose :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> It's a gloomy drizzly day so we won't be going out. Some of us are fast asleep and some of us are wide awake.
> 
> View attachment 446392
> 
> 
> View attachment 446393


Whatcha looking at Bunty?? 
Hope you haven't seen next doors cat :Nailbiting


----------



## Bethanjane22

Do you ever get the feeling you're being watched... apparently my breakfast looks very appetizing!


----------



## Joy84

Phoebe was in a super-cuddly mode this morning :Cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

Just had a little lunch break cuddle with Nova. She seems quite content on the sofa right now!


----------



## lymorelynn

Long kitty is long


----------



## MissyfromMice

Snoozing Missy and visitor Alpha


----------



## Cully

lymorelynn said:


> Long kitty is long
> View attachment 446430


Wow those are really long. Hope you grow into them.


----------



## Cully

Just been sat outside now it's cooler. Sooty came along to keep us company so I just had to take a pic. Its so rare I get them together.


----------



## Tawny75

I still can't make my bed this morning....


----------



## Cully

My short legs don't reach the floor when sitting on a garden chair so took a footstool outside.








What can I say?


----------



## Andrei

more @ RuxandCip


----------



## Andrei

*New*more @ RuxandCip


----------



## Bethanjane22

It's too hot in Wales today so Luna is back to keeping me company in the office. I think the Zylkene is making her feel super chilled out! 
I just love her fluffy belly!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova is also taking advantage of the house being cooler than the garden.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy's staying indoors...


----------



## Charity

Game on!


----------



## Charity

I think I'm being told it's time for lunch


----------



## ewelsh

Chop chop then @Chairty


----------



## Willow_Warren

Excuse the mess but this the look you get when you get the cream out of the fridge to make ice cream!!



















(and he didn't get any )


----------



## MissyfromMice

Hot Hot Hot


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> Excuse the mess but this the look you get when you get the cream out of the fridge to make ice cream!!
> 
> View attachment 446551
> 
> 
> View attachment 446552
> 
> 
> (and he didn't get any )


I am not surprised Andre is giving you that look, look behind him, his bowl is empty  the proof is in the wording, shocking behaviour slave


----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


> Hot Hot Hot
> 
> View attachment 446555


yet another slave who is allowing standards to slip.... why haven't you got a cooling fan on pretty Missy?


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> yet another slave who is allowing standards to slip.... why haven't you got a cooling fan on pretty Missy?


Missy's not a big fan of fans ...


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna & Nova are on bug watch this evening. They seem a lot happier now the sun has left our garden for the day!


----------



## ChaosCat

The hallway is the coolest place


----------



## Charity

Bunty and Toppy didn't want to go out at all yesterday, the window was open but they didn't venture out, too hot obviously. Toppy just loves sitting where the window is open, its lovely this morning because there's a nice breeze until it hots up later.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh Toppy what a lovely fluffy tum - just begs to be smooched


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Bunty and Toppy didn't want to go out at all yesterday, the window was open but they didn't venture out, too hot obviously. Toppy just loves sitting where the window is open, its lovely this morning because there's a nice breeze until it hots up later.
> 
> View attachment 446611


Oh Toppy :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

With it being so hot overnight, why does Misty choose to sleep in my under bed storage on a soft doughnut ring. It can't be cool in there surely!
We had a few drops of rain this morning but not enough to make any difference.








Sooty at 6 this morning, waiting for my window to open.


----------



## Britt

Sleepyhead


----------



## SbanR

Lazy Sunday afternoon


----------



## ChaosCat

Can someone please turn down the temperature?


----------



## Psygon

We've entered the space age


----------



## Willow_Warren

Introducing Clover:



















And Buttercup

















(she is not quite so brave)

they are still young but off heat so just have some growing to do x


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Can someone please turn down the temperature?
> 
> View attachment 446644


Sorry Annie I would if I could. We're keeping paws and fingers crossed for some cooling rain though.


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> We've entered the space age
> 
> View attachment 446645


Oh my!


----------



## ebonycat

Willow_Warren said:


> Introducing Clover:
> 
> View attachment 446647
> 
> 
> View attachment 446646
> 
> 
> And Buttercup
> View attachment 446648
> 
> 
> View attachment 446649
> 
> (she is not quite so brave)
> 
> they are still young but off heat so just have some growing to do x


Awww adorable girls xx


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Can someone please turn down the temperature?
> 
> View attachment 446644





Cully said:


> Sorry Annie I would if I could. We're keeping paws and fingers crossed for some cooling rain though.


Yes can someone please turn down this heat.
It's far too hot for Puddy cats, Lady dogs, humans & even little ratties.
@ewelsh can we all do a rain dance xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

Willow_Warren said:


> Introducing Clover:
> 
> View attachment 446647
> 
> 
> View attachment 446646
> 
> 
> And Buttercup
> View attachment 446648
> 
> 
> View attachment 446649
> 
> (she is not quite so brave)
> 
> they are still young but off heat so just have some growing to do x


Awww, !!! They look so sweet


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> Awww, !!! They look so sweet
> View attachment 446650
> View attachment 446650
> View attachment 446651
> View attachment 446651


Lol are these two doing a rain dance? Hope it works!


----------



## StinWom

Deserving a nap after such a hot day...


----------



## SbanR

Trixie1 said:


> Lol are these two doing a rain dance? Hope it works!


Its going to work too well! There are thunderstorms forecast


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Sorry Annie I would if I could. We're keeping paws and fingers crossed for some cooling rain though.





ebonycat said:


> Yes can someone please turn down this heat.
> It's far too hot for Puddy cats, Lady dogs, humans & even little ratties.
> @ewelsh can we all do a rain dance xx


We had heavy rain last night, nice in the garden though the house still feels stuffy.
But even outside it's still 21 degrees at 5 a.m.

Drinking my morning tea outside is about the only refreshing moment of the day these days. But I won't moan- at least ai have a garden. I feel very sorry for all who haven't got this chance of a little fresh air.


----------



## Trixie1

SbanR said:


> Its going to work too well! There are thunderstorms forecast


Yes, looks like thunderstorms from Wednesday onwards! Then back to normal British summer time temperatures! Bliss


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> We had heavy rain last night, nice in the garden though the house still feels stuffy.
> But even outside it's still 21 degrees at 5 a.m.
> 
> Drinking my morning tea outside is about the only refreshing moment of the day these days. But I won't moan- at least ai have a garden. I feel very sorry for all who haven't got this chance of a little fresh air.


No rain here 
Yes I agree with you, I feel sorry for those with no garden or outdoor space.
I'm out walking Lady dog at 5am everyday, it's cooler for both her & me. The added bonus is no one else around.
It was a bit cooler last night but it's been unbearable last few days. Melting here.


----------



## ebonycat

Trixie1 said:


> Yes, looks like thunderstorms from Wednesday onwards! Then back to normal British summer time temperatures! Bliss


We are due thunderstorms around Wednesday/ Thursday.
Here's hoping. It's been too hot.
My house gets so hot, it's like an oven in here.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Bit of an old picture now but wanted to show off this new feature I had put in - cat balcony  this is a view from the outside, it's attatched to a window with a cat flap next to a jungle gym wall


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> We've entered the space age
> 
> View attachment 446645


That looks interesting...what do the buttons do?


----------



## Charity

Anybody in here?

No!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Waiting for some rain


----------



## Charity

Please turn the heating off Mum....I wish I could


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> That looks interesting...what do the buttons do?


It's a robot litter tray ... The buttons let you cycle the litter and do other fancy stuff which to be honest I have no idea about! My husband bought it... I was kind of against the idea but I will admit being home all the time has allowed me to see how much the tonks prefer having the litter scooped all the time rather than having to wait 8 hours till we get in from work. So this is hopefully going to help them when we do eventually go back to work. Still have all the other trays at the moment as this only arrived on Thursday and it's taken a few days for the tonks to use it...


----------



## ChaosCat

The evening air is a bit nicer


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> It's a robot litter tray ... The buttons let you cycle the litter and do other fancy stuff which to be honest I have no idea about! My husband bought it... I was kind of against the idea but I will admit being home all the time has allowed me to see how much the tonks prefer having the litter scooped all the time rather than having to wait 8 hours till we get in from work. So this is hopefully going to help them when we do eventually go back to work. Still have all the other trays at the moment as this only arrived on Thursday and it's taken a few days for the tonks to use it...


Has the robot a programme for cleaning up after one of them has the squits?


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> Has the robot a programme for cleaning up after one of them has the squits?


heh, I did wonder about this... but I dont think so. You can just switch it off and clean manually though. It's so long since any of them have had the squits I hope it will be a non-issue!


----------



## jasperthecat

We've just spent a well earned relaxing week at our caravan and Ollie surprised us both by laying on my OH one evening which he never does and actually falling to sleep in that position for the best part of an hour.
They're both very sociable boys and never refuse a stroke but being BSH, they aren't particularly fond of being picked up or expected to be lap cats like many cats are, so it was quite unusual for Ollie to lay on my OH and fall asleep.

Good job we keep a special tool in the caravan just for the purpose of collecting and removing the cat hairs he deposits everywhere.


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely photo @jasperthecat Are you fully better now?


----------



## Charity

Someone's in a good mood today


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww lovely to see pretty chilled Bunty x
I expect Toppy is spying on the neighbourhood


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Someone's in a good mood today
> 
> View attachment 446745
> 
> 
> View attachment 446746
> 
> 
> View attachment 446747


Ooooh. That tummy is begging for a thoroughly good smooch!:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Someone's in a good mood today
> 
> View attachment 446745
> 
> 
> View attachment 446746
> 
> 
> View attachment 446747


Oh Bunty, what a lovely, fluffy belly you have. It needs to be stroked & smooched xx


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> Lovely photo @jasperthecat Are you fully better now?


Yes I am much better and thank you for asking, The infected throat really was nasty but the antibiotics I keep in for such emergencies soon sorted out the problem and with luck I'll get back on with building Jasper and Ollie's Catio tomorrow.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Has the robot a programme for cleaning up after one of them has the squits?


Yes obviously. It's called Mum! Mum prefers it to be called Dad!


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> heh, I did wonder about this... but I dont think so. You can just switch it off and clean manually though. It's so long since any of them have had the squits I hope it will be a non-issue!


So even without the squits you would still have to dismantle it periodically to clean?


----------



## MissyfromMice

Quality control


----------



## Charity

Just soooo hot


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> So even without the squits you would still have to dismantle it periodically to clean?


Like any litter tray you have to clean the inside periodically. You can switch it off take the litter out,and take the hood off and then wash the inside like you would normal litter trays.

So yeah it doesn't clean everything. The main thing it does is after its been used by a cat it rotates to remove the clumped litter and deposits. Then every few days you remove the bag where the deposits have dropped. That's the theory anyway... Will have to see if in practice this is the case. We are on day 5 so some of the tonks are still unsure of it!


----------



## Cully

@Psygon ,actually I did think it was some kind of high tech motorcycle helmet when I first saw it.


----------



## Milo’s mum

@Psygon Congrats on your new "toy".
Not sure if you are breading but please make sure you do not train kittens to use it.
Not every new owner has the space/means to have one.
I had great problems with Milo last year because his breader only used "the Spaceship" and he thought the washing machine was a substitute.


----------



## ewelsh

@Milo's mum @Psygon is not a breeder :Hilarious:Hilarious but certainly a collector of the finest Tonks ever  she shows them, with lots of rosettes


----------



## Bethanjane22

It's peaked at 31° in South Wales today and Nova has had enough!

I bought the girls a cooling mat which I put on Nova's favourite step. I think she likes it...so far!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Someone's in a good mood today
> 
> View attachment 446745
> 
> 
> View attachment 446746
> 
> 
> View attachment 446747


Just had to have another look at Bunty.
She's so adorable, all relaxed & showing off her belly xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Just soooo hot
> 
> View attachment 446771


I couldn't agree with you more darling Toppy.
We are all melting here xx


----------



## LeArthur

I think someone has settled in already! We got the keys a few days ago but Arthur only came home today, about 3 hours ago to be exact! He's had a sniff around, some tea, a wee, a stretch on the landing and then a bit more tea!


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> I think someone has settled in already! We got the keys a few days ago but Arthur only came home today, about 3 hours ago to be exact! He's had a sniff around, some tea, a wee, a stretch on the landing and then a bit more tea!
> 
> View attachment 446784


What a chilled out boy you are Arthur


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Arthur! Welcome to your new home  You too @LeArthur hehe. May you all have many amazingly happy years there together xx


----------



## ebonycat

LeArthur said:


> I think someone has settled in already! We got the keys a few days ago but Arthur only came home today, about 3 hours ago to be exact! He's had a sniff around, some tea, a wee, a stretch on the landing and then a bit more tea!
> 
> View attachment 446784


Welcome to your new home @LeArthur & of course Arthur.
May you be very happy there xx


----------



## Psygon

Milo's mum said:


> @Psygon Congrats on your new "toy".
> Not sure if you are breading but please make sure you do not train kittens to use it.
> Not every new owner has the space/means to have one.
> I had great problems with Milo last year because his breader only used "the Spaceship" and he thought the washing machine was a substitute.


:O i hope ours don't confuse the washing machine for the litter tray

As @ewelsh has said, am not a breeder just a collector of tonks. :-D


----------



## ChaosCat

Happy New Home! @LeArthur and Arthur!


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> I think someone has settled in already! We got the keys a few days ago but Arthur only came home today, about 3 hours ago to be exact! He's had a sniff around, some tea, a wee, a stretch on the landing and then a bit more tea!
> 
> View attachment 446784


:Hilarious:Hilarious are you sure Arthur is a cat  and there we all were trying to find ways not to stress you out over a move  good boy King Arthur the fly slayer, enjoy your new home!

Congratulations @LeArthur wishing you all years of happiness in your new home  x


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious are you sure Arthur is a cat  and there we all were trying to find ways not to stress you out over a move  good boy King Arthur the fly slayer, enjoy your new home!
> 
> Congratulations @LeArthur wishing you all years of happiness in your new home  x


In his defence, he's had Zylkene for that last 4/5 days


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## LeArthur

Guess what I ordered for Arthur that came with this fun treat? I know at least one of you will know  Or maybe two actually :Shamefullyembarrased










I'll tell you when I take a photo of him using the main thing 

Oh and don't mind the cardboard, we've been measuring out for a sofa!


----------



## jasperthecat

There's always a bit of an atmosphere between my two lads which usually ends in an altercation at some point. Nothing bad, just a show of strength usually by Jasper putting Ollie in his place. Ollie definitely winds Jasper up deliberately, there's no doubt about that but surprisingly a truce always seems to break out whenever we all go to the caravan.

There's never a hint of a raised paw and everything is very cordial between them. It's as if they settle on a truce and stick to it. Jasper has his own under bunk location which is very cool and he will not surrender it to Ollie under any circumstances as that's been his space since he was a kitten so Ollie knows his place and sticks to it and lets Jasper do his own thing which is mostly sleeping during the day and getting up when my OH goes to bed at night as she's always first.

The truce lasts for a day or two after we return too but I can see signs of both of them being a little bit tetchy now.

This morning the weather was very, very warm so we have had the bedroom window open with the securing device on it so it can't be accidentally opened and surprisingly they both share the fresh air as they both love it.

With luck I will have the Catio ready for them to test out at the weekend so that should keep them both happy as they both love the fresh air.

The downside with leaving the window slightly ajar and having no insect screening is that occasionally, wasps will sneak inside but Jasper to his credit this morning was sat on the window sill looking straight at a wasp right next to him which had got in but he never attempted to actually have a strike at it. Whenever in the past we've seen him about to have a go at a wasp we always shout 'NO'! ...He now seems to know not to have a go at them or it may well be that he has been stung by one in the past and learned his lesson.

Ollie on the other hand would have been in there with both paws blazing but Jasper just sat there cool and relaxed and didn't even attempt to whack it.

My two sharing the fresh air coming in from the slightly open bedroom window. The window lock was on so it couldn't spring open accidentally.


----------



## Charity

Toppy's been having coffee with Mum on the patio this morning. He and Bunty have a surprise coming later today hopefully. Wonder what it is? Watch this space.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy's been having coffee with Mum on the patio this morning. He and Bunty have a surprise coming later today hopefully. Wonder what it is? Watch this space.
> 
> View attachment 446861


:Watching:Watching:Watching


----------



## Cully

Battened down the hatches last night, as per usual, to stop Misty getting out.
Went into the kitchen at 7am to make a cuppa this morning, and who was staring in at me through the closed window!!!:Jawdrop
I know she was indoors at 3am but how did she escape. Its like Colditz in here!
I let her in, closely followed by Sooty, so I reckon they'd been hanging around together for 'Mums cafe' to open.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Battened down the hatches last night, as per usual, to stop Misty getting out.
> Went into the kitchen at 7am to make a cuppa this morning, and who was staring in at me through the closed window!!!:Jawdrop
> I know she was indoors at 3am but how did she escape. Its like Colditz in here!
> I let her in, closely followed by Sooty, so I reckon they'd been hanging around together for 'Mums cafe' to open.


Hmmmm…..Misty will never divulge her secret way out I think she and Sooty have dug a tunnel somewhere


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Hmmmm…..Misty will never divulge her secret way out I think she and Sooty have dug a tunnel somewhere


Oh I've no doubt that young man is involved in some way lol.
The slight gaps I leave open at night for fresh air will have to be reassessed to adjust 'squeeze room'. 
I think I know which window it was now as there was an overturned plant pot nearby.


----------



## ewelsh

Libby checking the latest Canagan delivery


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Libby checking the latest Canagan delivery
> 
> View attachment 446868


Don't tell anyone Libby and you can keep that nice cold box all to yourself.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I'm supposed to be getting rid of this armchair as there isn't really space now I have a work desk in my spare room... Andre slept on it yesterday and now Lola (although it's nice to have her near me whilst I work)


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Toppy's been having coffee with Mum on the patio this morning. He and Bunty have a surprise coming later today hopefully. Wonder what it is? Watch this space.
> 
> View attachment 446861


Oohhh I wonder what your surprise is Toppy & Bunty xx


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Libby checking the latest Canagan delivery
> 
> View attachment 446868


Oh Libby more of your favourite yummy food & the added treat of a box to play in xx


----------



## ewelsh

Ummmm I think @Chairty is treating Toppy and Bunty to another new bed or scratching post or both combined! 

:Watching


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Libby checking the latest Canagan delivery
> 
> View attachment 446868


Ooh Libby, you must have had a lot of food in that big box. That reminds me I have to order some for B&T.

You are right @ewelsh, they are getting a new double bed....cost me the earth but as we are in such trying times, they deserve a treat. I made a mistake, its not coming today, its tomorrow so we'll have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## ewelsh

Awww @Charity how exciting, lucky Bunty & Toppy  can't wait to see it


----------



## ChaosCat

@Charity Another lab?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> @Charity Another lab?


I did actually think that for a second, but Nah!
Do you think this new bed is one of those fancy ones for cats who prefer different mattresses? A nice soft side for Toppy and a firmer one for Bunty? Or maybe it blows a gentle breeze as they snooze.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> @Charity Another lab?


No chance, I can't cope with the one we've got



Cully said:


> I did actually think that for a second, but Nah!
> Do you think this new bed is one of those fancy ones for cats who prefer different mattresses? A nice soft side for Toppy and a firmer one for Bunty? Or maybe it blows a gentle breeze as they snooze.


That sounds even more expensive than the one they are getting. Bunty wouldn't like a gentle blowing breeze, she is hating the fans and won't come in any room where they are.


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor Annie hopes for the promised thunderstorms


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Poor Annie hopes for the promised thunderstorms
> 
> View attachment 446885


For Annie


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> For Annie
> View attachment 446893


Thank you so much! Hope it will work!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Because we are going away this weekend, I bought the girls a new scratcher bed and some catnip and valerian toys.

It's safe to say that Luna really likes the scratcher bed and the valerian Llama!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Also, now that I'm back in the office full time, my OH has been sending me photos of the girls. He's discovered Nova's new favourite place to relax and watch him eat breakfast!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Yess !!! We had a little rain and Missy enjoyed it.


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Because we are going away this weekend, I bought the girls a new scratcher bed and some catnip and valerian toys.
> 
> It's safe to say that Luna really likes the scratcher bed and the valerian Llama!
> 
> View attachment 446895


Bribery eh so that they will talk to you when you get back


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Bribery eh so that they will talk to you when you get back


Is there any other way to get cats to do something you want?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Apparently my pizza looks quite appetizing to these two!


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Poor Annie hopes for the promised thunderstorms
> 
> View attachment 446885


I know how she feels xx


----------



## raysmyheart

Bethanjane22 said:


> Apparently my pizza looks quite appetizing to these two!
> View attachment 446910


Their expressions are just precious!♥


----------



## Cully

What a difference an inch makes, so no escape attempts last night. Or at least if there were, they were unsuccessful.
Its cool now but was uncomfortable last night so she just slept where she flopped!


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity I bet your ear is to the ground waiting for Toppy and Buntys delivery


----------



## AnaLola

Lola has been learning how to jump to the edge of the headboard.

Frankly, terrifying when she tries at night when we are asleep


----------



## Tawny75

Lily is loving the cooler weather!


----------



## ewelsh

All set to sew a new cushion......

REALLY


----------



## AnaLola

ewelsh said:


> All set to sew a new cushion......
> 
> REALLY
> 
> View attachment 446940


ewelsh, massively unrelated to cats, but I got to say, I love your beautiful wooden counter :Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## ewelsh

Thank you @AnaLola this morning it would be better without a cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

We've just set off for our much needed weekend away. I've made the house as cat friendly as possible, refilled the Feliways, stocked up on their favourite (albeit not the best for them) food, favourite treats, and new toys. I've secretly left the office door open as they both like to watch the birds from the window in there (just don't tell my OH!).

Our lovely cat sitter Jen will be coming this evening and then twice tomorrow and Sunday and then once on Monday morning.

I have had a little cry in the car, and I'm crossing everything that they will be ok and will tolerate one another this weekend!

Please send happy and friendly vibes to Luna & Nova, so mummy can finally have some time to relax :Cat


----------



## Charity

Now you two be very good while Mum is away, she will be trying yo relax but, as we all know, you will never be far from her thoughts.


----------



## Charity

Tawny75 said:


> Lily is loving the cooler weather!
> View attachment 446939


Look at that delicious tummy



ewelsh said:


> All set to sew a new cushion......
> 
> REALLY
> 
> View attachment 446940


Oh honestly Lottie, cat hair on Mummy's cushion even before she's made it...shame on you.

Toppy and Bunty's bed is arriving this afternoon @ewelsh, of course I'm more excited than they are.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Now you two be very good while Mum is away, she will be trying yo relax but, as we all know, you will never be far from her thoughts.


And also from my vision! The joys of kitty cams!


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Also, now that I'm back in the office full time, my OH has been sending me photos of the girls. He's discovered Nova's new favourite place to relax and watch him eat breakfast!
> 
> View attachment 446896
> View attachment 446897


Looks like Nova's been plugged in for a recharge:Happy.


----------



## ewelsh

Luna Nova now be good whilst mummy is away. Sending lots of happy chilled vibes to you two gorgeous pair x


----------



## Cully

Getting impatient @Charity


----------



## Charity

Don't blame me, blame the DPD man.  Well, here it is. Hasn't had much interest, this is as good as it gets. Wouldn't it be nice if they both rushed in, squealing with delight and saying "ooo, a new bed, thank you so much Mummy" and jumping about all over it. Chunky Monkey got in and straight out again and went off somewhere and haven't seen Madam B as she's been out in the garden most of the day and is now under the bed. :Banghead We'll see what bedtime brings.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Don't blame me, blame the DPD man.  Well, here it is. Hasn't had much interest, this is as good as it gets. Wouldn't it be nice if they both rushed in, squealing with delight and saying "ooo, a new bed, thank you so much Mummy" and jumping about all over it. Chunky Monkey got in and straight out again and went off somewhere and haven't seen Madam B as she's been out in the garden most of the day and is now under the bed. :Banghead We'll see what bedtime brings.
> 
> View attachment 446951


Whom do you call Chunky Monkey?

It's a nice big bed, ought to get some appreciation soon.


----------



## Cully

Ooh it's lovely, bet it's really comfy too. 
I don't get my deliveries until v late afternoon usually. Well, that's what you get for living almost in the English Channel I suppose.
Toppy's had a shuffty. Bunty will have a glance later. They'll get their heads together and decide it's not dangerous, can't be eaten, but can stay as long as it's not for Purdey. Then they'll decide it doesn't smell right yet (what we call brand new), and give it a wide berth until it settles in.
I wonder if we should all take bets on how long it will be before its used, and who by!:Smuggrin


----------



## ChaosCat

Flattened


----------



## Cully

I thought a Flat Cat was what you hung at the window to stop escapees!
Annie looks very relaxed bless her.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I thought a Flat Cat was what you hung at the window to stop escapees!
> Annie looks very relaxed bless her.


Actually Flat Cat is on the window behind her


----------



## MissyfromMice

Meow !


----------



## ewelsh

Oh great bed @Charity, they are just dragging out the inevitable, they will love cuddling in that.
Have you had a go yet?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Actually Flat Cat is on the window behind her


Oh, er...My excuse is that I couldn't see behind her because of the bright glare.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Ooh it's lovely, bet it's really comfy too.
> I don't get my deliveries until v late afternoon usually. Well, that's what you get for living almost in the English Channel I suppose.
> Toppy's had a shuffty. Bunty will have a glance later. They'll get their heads together and decide it's not dangerous, can't be eaten, but can stay as long as it's not for Purdey. Then they'll decide it doesn't smell right yet (what we call brand new), and give it a wide berth until it settles in.
> I wonder if we should all take bets on how long it will be before its used, and who by!:Smuggrin


Bet it'll smell right if Charity curls up in it overnight


----------



## TaffyApple

"Thanks - I hate it!"


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Oh great bed @Charity, they are just dragging out the inevitable, they will love cuddling in that.
> Have you had a go yet?





SbanR said:


> Bet it'll smell right if Charity curls up in it overnight


I've got a better idea, I'll get my OH to try it


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I've got a better idea, I'll get my OH to try it


But it HAS to smell of mummy!!


----------



## Charity

Can you believe it, he never sits here. Think he's having a joke


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Can you believe it, he never sits here. Think he's having a joke
> 
> View attachment 446961


It's because he knows you're going to sit in his chair 

Clever boy Toppy! :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Tawny75 said:


> Lily is loving the cooler weather!
> View attachment 446939


What a beautiful tummy you have Lily xx


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> All set to sew a new cushion......
> 
> REALLY
> 
> View attachment 446940


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Bethanjane22 said:


> We've just set off for our much needed weekend away. I've made the house as cat friendly as possible, refilled the Feliways, stocked up on their favourite (albeit not the best for them) food, favourite treats, and new toys. I've secretly left the office door open as they both like to watch the birds from the window in there (just don't tell my OH!).
> 
> Our lovely cat sitter Jen will be coming this evening and then twice tomorrow and Sunday and then once on Monday morning.
> 
> I have had a little cry in the car, and I'm crossing everything that they will be ok and will tolerate one another this weekend!
> 
> Please send happy and friendly vibes to Luna & Nova, so mummy can finally have some time to relax :Cat
> View attachment 446941


Now be good you two, mummy needs a nice weekend break.
Sending you girls a ton of calming vibes xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Don't blame me, blame the DPD man.  Well, here it is. Hasn't had much interest, this is as good as it gets. Wouldn't it be nice if they both rushed in, squealing with delight and saying "ooo, a new bed, thank you so much Mummy" and jumping about all over it. Chunky Monkey got in and straight out again and went off somewhere and haven't seen Madam B as she's been out in the garden most of the day and is now under the bed. :Banghead We'll see what bedtime brings.
> 
> View attachment 446951


Ohh lovely new bed.
If they are anything like Ebony it won't be slept on for a good few months, then I move it to somewhere else & she will sleep on it.
Alfie will sleep anywhere & everywhere xx


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Whom do you call Chunky Monkey?
> 
> It's a nice big bed, ought to get some appreciation soon.


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Can you believe it, he never sits here. Think he's having a joke
> 
> View attachment 446961


He does look Very pleased with himself :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Can you believe it, he never sits here. Think he's having a joke


He's saying, "Oh sorry, I thought the new pink one was for you now."


----------



## ChaosCat

Unbelievable! Real heavy RAIN- almost forget what that's like!

Everything wide open to let in air, temperature down to 23 from 32 earlier.

Annie can't believe her luck.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Unbelievable! Real heavy RAIN- almost forget what that's like!
> 
> Everything wide open to let in air, temperature down to 23 from 32 earlier.
> 
> Annie can't believe her luck.
> 
> View attachment 446964


Really pleased to hear that. It's a lot cooler here too in my little corner but no sign of any rain yet.
Happy the rain dance helped.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Really pleased to hear that. It's a lot cooler here too in my little corner but no sign of any rain yet.
> Happy the rain dance helped.


It did! I'm so very grateful! :Kiss


----------



## Bethanjane22

Thanks for your lovely well wishes!

I've had lovely pictures and videos from the cat sitter and I've just checked the kitty cam and Nova has decided to sit on their food timer (due to open in 2 hours). I don't think she gets it!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Bethanjane22 said:


> Thanks for your lovely well wishes!
> 
> I've had lovely pictures and videos from the cat sitter and I've just checked the kitty cam and Nova has decided to sit on their food timer (due to open in 2 hours). I don't think she gets it!
> View attachment 446967


Well, this cat mummy didn't relax or sleep well last night. After checking on the girls before bed, I realised that only one side of the timed feeder had opened, and poor Nova, after waiting patiently on top of the feeder for hours, got muscled out by Luna for the only portion.

Then she waited next to the other one all night, pawing at it and pacing around it. It never opened. It broke my heart 

I've asked the sitter to triple check it tonight and to give Nova extra love and cuddles this morning to make up for her upsetting night.


----------



## ChaosCat

Bethanjane22 said:


> Well, this cat mummy didn't relax or sleep well last night. After checking on the girls before bed, I realised that only one side of the timed feeder had opened, and poor Nova, after waiting patiently on top of the feeder for hours, got muscled out by Luna for the only portion.
> 
> Then she waited next to the other one all night, pawing at it and pacing around it. It never opened. It broke my heart
> 
> I've asked the sitter to triple check it tonight and to give Nova extra love and cuddles this morning to make up for her upsetting night.


Oh no! That's really awful- witnessing it without being able to do anything.


----------



## Bethanjane22

ChaosCat said:


> Oh no! That's really awful- witnessing it without being able to do anything.


I feel awful. It's making me consider a cattery next time we go away, just for that peace of mind that someone will be there for them and they'll be in a purpose built place for them. Lots to think about.


----------



## AnaLola

Cats like chilling in off places.

Not her raised bed, not our bed, not the cooling mat... But the rug and a cushion


----------



## Cully

What's that wet stuff? Have we had it before?








Mum...mum...it's out here too:Jawdrop


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie feels like playing again- yay for yesterday's thunderstorms


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> Well, this cat mummy didn't relax or sleep well last night. After checking on the girls before bed, I realised that only one side of the timed feeder had opened, and poor Nova, after waiting patiently on top of the feeder for hours, got muscled out by Luna for the only portion.
> 
> Then she waited next to the other one all night, pawing at it and pacing around it. It never opened. It broke my heart
> 
> I've asked the sitter to triple check it tonight and to give Nova extra love and cuddles this morning to make up for her upsetting night.


That isn't nice to witness, but try and not let it spoil your little break, she won't starve plus your sitter will fix the feeder x


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely and cool isn’t it Annie, you can be a pirates again


----------



## SbanR

Checking out some trees this morning


----------



## Charity

After much discussion, they've decided the hoomans' bed is still better


----------



## ewelsh

Ollie the monkey 

Toppy and Bunty, you are dragging this out aren’t you :Smuggrin


----------



## Joy84

TaffyApple said:


> View attachment 446956
> 
> 
> "Thanks - I hate it!"


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Thanks, I love it!


----------



## MissyfromMice

No rain, but the heatwave is over...


----------



## SbanR

[QUOTE="ewelsh, post: 1065655490, member:

Toppy and Bunty, you are dragging this out aren't you :Smuggrin[/QUOTE]

Still waiting on mum to make it smell right


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie feels like playing again- yay for yesterday's thunderstorms
> 
> View attachment 446987
> 
> 
> View attachment 446986


That's more like the Annie we know and love:Happy


----------



## ChaosCat

Neighbourhood watch


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, if you're having a snooze, it's only fair that I do, too"


----------



## Charity

I don't know what sort of night these two had though I did hear them running about at 5.00 a.m. this morning but they haven't moved hardly today, they're still where they were at 10.00 a.m. Trying to avoid the new bed obviously.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> I don't know what sort of night these two had though I did hear them running about at 5.00 a.m. this morning but they haven't moved hardly today, they're still where they were at 10.00 a.m. Trying to avoid the new bed obviously.
> 
> View attachment 447030


Avoiding the new bed while practising synchronised sleeping


----------



## Cully

@ChaosCat , neighbourhood watch Annie. We'll all feel safer in our beds knowing you're on duty.:Cat

@Mrs Funkin ,Oh Oscar you look so sweet curled up like that.

@Charity , whatever they were up to at that time in the morning they're keeping it to themselves by the look of them.
Their new bed is still there I presume! They weren't trying to hide it were they?:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @ChaosCat , neighbourhood watch Annie. We'll all feel safer in our beds knowing you're on duty.:Cat
> 
> @Mrs Funkin ,Oh Oscar you look so sweet curled up like that.
> 
> @Charity , whatever they were up to at that time in the morning they're keeping it to themselves by the look of them.
> Their new bed is still there I presume! They weren't trying to hide it were they?:Hilarious


The new bed looks very sad and empty. I've put one of their blankets in it to encourage interest so we shall see.


----------



## Charity

Mum can be very stupid sometimes. She should have known that if she put our new bed in exactly the same place as our old bed, we would have gladly slept in it last night and today. Anyway, the light came on in her brain a while ago and she moved it to the right place so here I am. Bunty will be along later, she always wants to share my bed. I must say it's quite comfy but don't tell Mum that.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Mum can be very stupid sometimes. She should have known that if she put our new bed in exactly the same place as our old bed, we would have gladly slept in it last night and today. Anyway, the light came on in her brain a while ago and she moved it to the right place so here I am. Bunty will be along later, she always wants to share my bed. I must say it's quite comfy but don't tell Mum that.
> 
> View attachment 447050


Hahaha cats :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Mum can be very stupid sometimes. She should have known that if she put our new bed in exactly the same place as our old bed, we would have gladly slept in it last night and today. Anyway, the light came on in her brain a while ago and she moved it to the right place so here I am. Bunty will be along later, she always wants to share my bed. I must say it's quite comfy but don't tell Mum that.
> 
> View attachment 447050


Toppy you look really comfy lying there and I'm sure Bunty will to. I hope you both know how very lucky you are, and don't worry, your secret is safe.:Happy


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> Mum can be very stupid sometimes. She should have known that if she put our new bed in exactly the same place as our old bed, we would have gladly slept in it last night and today. Anyway, the light came on in her brain a while ago and she moved it to the right place so here I am. Bunty will be along later, she always wants to share my bed. I must say it's quite comfy but don't tell Mum that.
> 
> View attachment 447050


Yay !!! :Cat:Cat


----------



## Jaf

I didn't know that you could get up there Ollie!

Pandora being beautiful and not at all in the way..


----------



## Zaq




----------



## Cully

We had a disagreement last night.
She wanted to eat and go out again. I said go out now and eat later, or eat now and it's curfew time. 
If she goes out after eating it's the very devil to get her back in and I can't crawl under cars to fish her out any longer.
So she had supper, then spent 10 minutes jumping up walls and swearing at the closed windows. Then........








Surprising how quickly an erupting volcano can fizzle out!


----------



## Zaq

So funny


----------



## TaffyApple

Joy84 said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Thanks, I love it!


Been a few days and I haven't caught her drinking from it once. :Banghead

Its also a bit louder than I thought it would be. I'm concerned the neighbours above can hear it.


----------



## Cully

TaffyApple said:


> Been a few days and I haven't caught her drinking from it once. :Banghead
> 
> Its also a bit louder than I thought it would be. I'm concerned the neighbours above can hear it.


I got the smaller version of yours for Misty as I thought it might encourage her to drink. I gave it away after 6 months of her ignoring it. 
She's probably getting all the water she needs from her wet food. 
If you're really bothered try the cat soups, if you haven't already.
No noise though apart for a low hum from the motor!


----------



## TaffyApple

My parents dropped off a few things from my childhood bedroom in a bag for life this morning.

Of course someone decided inspection was needed.


----------



## Willow_Warren

What a big tongue you've got (she was mid wash) (she's in top of the chicken run... my cats love being on top of the various runs and sheds I have my my garden



















looking a bit more elegant here


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> What a big tongue you've got (she was mid wash) (she's in top of the chicken run... my cats love being on top of the various runs and sheds I have my my garden
> 
> View attachment 447103
> 
> 
> View attachment 447104
> 
> 
> looking a bit more elegant here
> 
> View attachment 447105


Very pretty too.


----------



## Charity

That is a big tongue for a little cat. Lovely photos


----------



## Charity

Sorry, am I disturbing you?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Sorry, am I disturbing you?
> 
> View attachment 447109


I do love seeing Toppy & Bunty snuggling! Such cuties!


----------



## MissyfromMice

We had a thunderstorm










Missy did not seem disturbed by the booms and the rumbles.


----------



## AnaLola

Playing in bed this morning


----------



## Bethanjane22

I'm back with my girls :Cat we decided to come back last night and are having a lazy day today as I'd already booked the day off work.


----------



## Charity

Do you mind, I'm in the middle of my ablutions


----------



## Bethanjane22

We just had a nice little mutual grooming session, then Luna got sick of it and nipped Nova, which started a little slappy match. Silly girls


----------



## Whompingwillow

Bethanjane22 said:


> We just had a nice little mutual grooming session, then Luna got sick of it and nipped Nova, which started a little slappy match. Silly girls
> View attachment 447152


Awwww but they clearly love each other! Beautiful girlies 
I have two girls that groom each other a lot then occasionally they reset boundaries by fighting then they love each other again


----------



## Charity

That's a beautiful photo @Bethanjane22.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Sorry decided to delete:Nailbiting


----------



## Charity

Being a Mummy's boy this morning


----------



## Willow_Warren

Bethanjane22 said:


> We just had a nice little mutual grooming session, then Luna got sick of it and nipped Nova, which started a little slappy match. Silly girls
> View attachment 447152


my two do the same... get all over enthusiastic grooming each other and it ends up with a tussle on the floor


----------



## Bethanjane22

Willow_Warren said:


> my two do the same... get all over enthusiastic grooming each other and it ends up with a tussle on the floor


It goes something like this:

Luna: I love you
Nova: I love you more
Luna: I love you even more
Nova: Well I love you the most!
Luna: NO! I love you the most! 
Nova: No you don't, I love you the most!
Luna: NO! I GIVE THE MOST LOVE!!
*Luna bites Nova, Nova gets upset and they start boxing one another*
The end.


----------



## Bethanjane22

I just wanted to share with you all, the wonder that is Luna's fluffy belly (and my OH's fluffy leg!) :Cat


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

Good place for watching the street


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Good place for watching the street
> 
> View attachment 447193
> 
> View attachment 447191
> 
> View attachment 447192


Anything interesting Annie?


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Anything interesting Annie?


People passing by, some with dogs, other cats on their way home, birds, cars...
all very interesting and important.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> People passing by, some with dogs, other cats on their way home, birds, cars...
> all very interesting and important.


Every detail noted in those little grey cells. Good girl:Happy


----------



## Arny

fisticuffs before (my) bed


----------



## Willow_Warren

Taking a snooze on the windowsill by my desk (she washed all her pawsies first)


----------



## ewelsh

Arny said:


> fisticuffs before (my) bed
> View attachment 447226


Did you say "my bed" :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious don't be silly your sharing "THEIR" bed


----------



## Charity

Hallo, where have you been?


----------



## ewelsh

And? Where have you been Bunty?


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Hallo, where have you been?
> 
> View attachment 447234


Awww kisses, you two are just too adorable :Kiss


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> And? Where have you been Bunty?


Where she always is...under the bed


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Hallo, where have you been?





ewelsh said:


> And? Where have you been Bunty?


Showing my age but..
Pussy cat Pussy cat where have you been?
I've been up to London to look at the Queen.
Pussy cat Pussy cat what did you there?
I frightened a little mouse under her chair.


----------



## ChaosCat

Been working hard


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

I was given this carrier months ago but this is the first time she's seen it.








Shame it's too small.


----------



## Charity

I think someone is trying to tell me it's dinnertime


----------



## Charity

My OH got some new shoes yesterday so we thought we'd leave the box out to see if anyone was interested. Like the shoes....perfect fit.


----------



## Bethanjane22

The look of defiance, shortly after I told her to GET OFF THE BLOODY TABLE!


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> The look of defiance, shortly after I told her to GET OFF THE BLOODY TABLE!
> View attachment 447301


Not surprised, she doesn't like being sworn at....horrid Mummy!


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> The look of defiance, shortly after I told her to GET OFF THE BLOODY TABLE!
> View attachment 447301


I think you're forgetting whose table it is along with everything else.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Washing the dust off...


----------



## MumOfKintyre

Falkor posing


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Bethanjane22

My OH just sent me this of Nova. It makes her look so chunky :Cat 
She's had a really dirty ruff recently which makes it always look greasy. She keeps getting it in her food and then licking it for ages afterward! Any suggestions to keep it clean? She's brushed everyday but it doesn't do anything to get rid of the greasiness!


----------



## Cully

Apparently all cat beds are being ignored for the foreseeable future in favour of a corner of my bed, thereby ensuring me uncomfortable and interrupted nights ( for said foreseeable future).


----------



## SbanR

He can't get enough of the catnip ( smells very strongly this evening)


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy's new bed arrived yesterday...


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I say Missy that's a posh bed..... take note Toppy and Bunty that's how you SHOULD react to a new bed isn't it @Charity


----------



## Charity

Yes it is. That's a lovely bed Missy, you obviously appreciate nice presents when you're given them. My two still aren't super interested in their new bed. Bunty's now being cantankerous and sleeping in the cheap old cardboard bed which I've put behind the sofa. She would never go there when it was there before.  Toppy's old bed is still under the coffee table so he has decided he prefers this. Honestly, how ungrateful can you get. :Meh


----------



## Cully

Well we knew what we were getting into when we decided to have cats. Or *did* we?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Yes it is. That's a lovely bed Missy, you obviously appreciate nice presents when you're given them. My two still aren't super interested in their new bed. Bunty's now being cantankerous and sleeping in the cheap old cardboard bed which I've put behind the sofa. She would never go there when it was there before.  Toppy's old bed is still under the coffee table so he has decided he prefers this. Honestly, how ungrateful can you get. :Meh


My two don't even use beds, or blankets! They'll choose to sleep on the table or the floor, or on top of their litter tray!

The amount of money I've wasted on beds, blankets and cat trees is unreal! 

I bought them cosy little cushions for two of the kitchen chairs but they slept on the other chairs without the cushions! The stubborn little madams!!


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> My two don't even use beds, or blankets! They'll choose to sleep on the table or the floor, or on top of their litter tray!
> 
> The amount of money I've wasted on beds, blankets and cat trees is unreal!
> 
> I bought them cosy little cushions for two of the kitchen chairs but they slept on the other chairs without the cushions! The stubborn little madams!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Yes it is. That's a lovely bed Missy, you obviously appreciate nice presents when you're given them. My two still aren't super interested in their new bed. Bunty's now being cantankerous and sleeping in the cheap old cardboard bed which I've put behind the sofa. She would never go there when it was there before.  Toppy's old bed is still under the coffee table so he has decided he prefers this. Honestly, how ungrateful can you get. :Meh


Toppy n Bunty are STILL WAITING for mum to sleep in it first
Aldi has pet offers on this week. They might prefer an Aldi cosy dog bed instead???


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> Yes it is. That's a lovely bed Missy, you obviously appreciate nice presents when you're given them. My two still aren't super interested in their new bed. Bunty's now being cantankerous and sleeping in the cheap old cardboard bed which I've put behind the sofa. She would never go there when it was there before.  Toppy's old bed is still under the coffee table so he has decided he prefers this. Honestly, how ungrateful can you get. :Meh


Ooh, poor @Charity. They will start to use it when you least expect it.

Missy does not always appreciate nice presents ; in December 2015, when she was still a kitten, she seemed to like this cat bed. She slept in it a few times and then lost interest










Until July last year...










...when she used it twice and then no more.

Cat logic


----------



## MissyfromMice

SbanR said:


> Toppy n Bunty are STILL WAITING for mum to sleep in it first
> Aldi has pet offers on this week. They might prefer an Aldi cosy dog bed instead???


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Toppy n Bunty are STILL WAITING for mum to sleep in it first
> Aldi has pet offers on this week. They might prefer an Aldi cosy dog bed instead???


They would not demean themselves by sleeping in a DOG bed! :Jawdrop

Mother has a bad back so she couldn't possibly squeeze into that bed.


----------



## Charity

Don't know what's up with them both today.

We are supposed to sleep on the blue blanket on the human bed but today we have decided to sleep here


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> Well we knew what we were getting into when we decided to have cats. Or *did* we?


Heh. Not me. I had NO idea


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, why didn't you tell me that the wheelbarrow is nice and cool to sit in?"


----------



## AnaLola

Applied flea spot on treatment this morning and Lola has been in a grump all day since


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, why didn't you tell me that the wheelbarrow is nice and cool to sit in?"
> 
> View attachment 447412
> View attachment 447413
> View attachment 447414


I love it when they find something new to enjoy sitting in. Yesterday it was my son's tool box that took her fancy. Oscar looks so pleased with his find.


----------



## Cully

AnaLola said:


> View attachment 447415
> 
> 
> Applied flea spot on treatment this morning and Lola has been in a grump all day since


Aw you have my sympathy sweetie. Misty absolutely hates it too but eventually forgives me.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 447418


And what exactly do you call that position Annie? Is it an action shot or just a very unusual way of lying?


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> And what exactly do you call that position Annie? Is it an action shot or just a very unusual way of lying?


She calls it `relaxed afternoon nap- because I can'


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> She calls it `relaxed afternoon nap- because I can'


Well Annie, as you invented it then you can call it whatever you wish.


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Toppy n Bunty are STILL WAITING for mum to sleep in it first
> Aldi has pet offers on this week. They might prefer an Aldi cosy dog bed instead???





Charity said:


> They would not demean themselves by sleeping in a DOG bed! :Jawdrop
> 
> Mother has a bad back so she couldn't possibly squeeze into that bed.


Alfie: But but but... Toppy & Bunty Dog beds are comfy & big though (as long as said dog is staying round Nana's house for the night & wont catch me on her bed :Nailbiting).


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, why didn't you tell me that the wheelbarrow is nice and cool to sit in?"
> 
> View attachment 447412
> View attachment 447413
> View attachment 447414


Oh Oscar you're so adorable in your wheelbarrow :Kiss


----------



## SbanR

@ebonycat the Aldi comfy dog bed looks Exactly like Toppy and Bunty's cat bed - which they won't use.
I wonder if @Charity actually bought a Dog bed and presented it to them as a Cat bed, and they rumbled that deception


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> @ebonycat the Aldi comfy dog bed looks Exactly like Toppy and Bunty's cat bed - which they won't use.
> I wonder if @Charity actually bought a Dog bed and presented it to them as a Cat bed, and they rumbled that deception


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice

It was not a lucky shot... Around 6.30 pm Missy decided it was time to go to sleep in her new bed again.
I couldn't be more happy !!!


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> It was not a lucky shot... Around 6.30 pm Missy decided it was time to go to sleep in her new bed again.
> I couldn't be more happy !!!
> 
> View attachment 447433


Oh!! Good girl Missy sleeping in your lovely new bed, you do look very comfy there. Do you think you could send a message to @Charity Mr and Mrs Toppy telling them that new beds are just the best!!


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, why didn't you tell me that the wheelbarrow is nice and cool to sit in?"
> 
> View attachment 447412
> View attachment 447413
> View attachment 447414


So glad you found a cool spot Oscar Woo to watch the world go round. Stay cool little man its good for your appetite x


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Double trouble


----------



## SbanR

Beautiful Storm said:


> Double trouble
> 
> View attachment 447440


Aren't they clever! Their tails form a heart


----------



## Smuge

Tali likes to think that her life is exhausting and that everyone should feel sorry for her... you shouldn't.


----------



## TaffyApple

SbanR said:


> @ebonycat the Aldi comfy dog bed looks Exactly like Toppy and Bunty's cat bed - which they won't use.
> I wonder if @Charity actually bought a Dog bed and presented it to them as a Cat bed, and they rumbled that deception


Don't tell Yoko but her bed that she loves to lie on when I'm at my desk is a dog bed from pets at home. Shhhhh!


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> View attachment 447449
> 
> 
> Tali likes to think that her life is exhausting and that everyone should feel sorry for her... you shouldn't.


Oh hello sweet, darling Tali, I've missed seeing you.
Such a gorgeous girl you are.
Sorry but I can't feel sorry for you as you have a wonderful life with your fur brothers & your two slaves xx


----------



## Cully

Beautiful Storm said:


> Double trouble
> 
> View attachment 447440


Oh goodness, they remind me of the 2 Siamese in The Lady and the Tramp who crossed tails in naughty solidarity. What are they planning?:Nailbiting


----------



## Charity

At last! He got in it to have a zoom groom then promptly fell asleep


----------



## AnaLola

Someone got new fancy bowls and is hungry.


----------



## Cully

@Charity ,well done Toppy. Now just shufty over and make room for Bunty.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> At last! He got in it to have a zoom groom then promptly fell asleep
> 
> View attachment 447472


Yay!!!! Good boy Toppy


----------



## LeArthur

Thanks for the dead arm Arthur, you big fluffy soft lump you


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> At last! He got in it to have a zoom groom then promptly fell asleep
> 
> View attachment 447472


Lord Toppy you dragged that out, how could you resist such a bed. 



AnaLola said:


> Someone got new fancy bowls and is hungry.
> View attachment 447475


Lovely bowls where did you get them from @AnaLola



LeArthur said:


> Thanks for the dead arm Arthur, you big fluffy soft lump you
> 
> View attachment 447499
> 
> 
> View attachment 447500


Arthur I could pinch you, you scrumptious fluff ball :Kiss


----------



## TaffyApple

Everyone do a head tilt because the forum won't attach this the right way up even though its the right way up in the original photo. I call this "My two pets - the one that makes the mess and the one that cleans them"


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Arthur I could pinch you, you scrumptious fluff ball :Kiss


I'm sure you're girls would teach him a thing or two 

Although I think he'd just been downright confused with Duracell


----------



## Jaf

Ollie has been in the window since this morning. I wanted to close the window to stop the heat getting in. It's 30c in here! Blinking cats.


----------



## ebonycat

LeArthur said:


> Thanks for the dead arm Arthur, you big fluffy soft lump you
> 
> View attachment 447499
> 
> 
> View attachment 447500


Oh Arthur you cuddle bug you :Kiss


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> At last! He got in it to have a zoom groom then promptly fell asleep
> 
> View attachment 447472


Ya-ay !!!







Toppy !!!

One down, one to go, @Charity


----------



## AnaLola

ewelsh said:


> bowls where did you get them from @AnaLola


Thanks @ewelsh ! They are from Etsy, from a lady called SabineSchmidtPottery


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Cully said:


> Oh goodness, they remind me of the 2 Siamese in The Lady and the Tramp who crossed tails in naughty solidarity. What are they planning?:Nailbiting


It could be anything, they are often naughty but get away with because they are super cute :Smuggrin


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy wrapped in rug


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

Toppy Bunty that photo is gorgeous


----------



## Cully

So lovely @Charity , you caught them in a private cuddle moment.


----------



## Smuge

Mmmm... Lunch


----------



## ChaosCat

Smuge said:


> Mmmm... Lunch
> 
> View attachment 447540


I rather doubt that!


----------



## ChaosCat

This morning play time


----------



## Smuge

ChaosCat said:


> I rather doubt that!


I assure you the glass is the only thing stopping that bird from becoming lunch.










That bird and squirrel (sadly not a red one) are in our garden virtually every day, usually at the same time. Ash (bottom of the food tree in this house and by far the most passive, chilled out of the three) hisses and howls at them every time he sees them. I think his fondest desire in the world is to brutally murder them both


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova being cute this morning :Cat she wanted to help me with my drawing.

I had to get a close up of her beautiful eyes too!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Jaf

Tummy tickle anyone? Woody is a sweetheart.


----------



## Joy84

One of her fave toys and now apparently also a bed 
All hail the paper bag!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Phoebe  You’re looking as beautiful as always.


----------



## Charity

She's had her tea, it was yummy


----------



## LeArthur

Third time this fluffy baby has come for a cuddle in two days!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Arthur! You are such a delicious pile of fluff  Hope you're all settling in well to your new home.


----------



## jasperthecat

In between showers recently I've managed to get a little more done to the Catio I'm building and having meshed the roof and also covered it in clear corrugated polycarbonate sheeting I'm now fitting it out with shelving which Ollie has kindly been testing out for me. I'm also doing risk assessment before I install anything as I go along so that there is no chance of hurting themselves by accident on anything whilst in there. My OH's mum saved us a quite thick branch from a large tree which she had felled yesterday so I'll see if I can incorporate that into the Catio for a bit of extra interest for them as well as something natural to scratch on.

Ollie is the adventurous one and loves going in there. He's been going into the empty caged section for a few days and now mews at the lounge door if it's closed or on the lounge window sill to be let out but Jasper is very different!

Jasper will go as far as putting his head through the part open window but will not fully enter the Catio. I suspect this is due to his aversion of doors closing behind him. He has to have the door open of any room he's in ( presumably because he wants an escape route) as he's definitely a very very cautious cat to say the least.

At the moment we are calling the Catio 'Castle Oliver' as Ollie's the only one using it. I'm sure Jasper will eventually sum up enough courage to go in but even if he doesn't, Ollie certainly enjoys going in there and watching what we are doing in the garden so it's worth the effort of building it just for him but I suspect Jasper will come around eventually.

Ollie playing with a piece of grass on one of the shelves I put up for him today.










Bird watching.


----------



## ChaosCat

The snake is succumbed after a tough fight


----------



## Charity

Out in the garden this morning


----------



## Bethanjane22

Us humans had a few too many drinks last night, so we're feeling a bit worse for wear today! :Hungover

It's ok though, nurse Luna is here to provide my prescribed cuddles :Cat


----------



## SbanR

Lazy Sunday


----------



## jasperthecat

What was I saying earlier today about Jasper being too afraid to go into the Catio?..well once again he's proved us wrong.
The boy decided that the Catio wasn't going to be called Castle Oliver after all and that he was going to go in there too even if it was a bit intimidating!

He waited until we weren't watching him (or so he thought) and then he quietly sneaked in, much to Ollie's amazement as he'd been the sole tenant since it was cat proofed a few days ago. Jasper is cautious but he's already sniffed out the shelves and the tree I've just got for them today so if he decides to go out tomorrow we'll know that he's comfortable with it.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Silly girl...


----------



## Charity

jasperthecat said:


> What was I saying earlier today about Jasper being too afraid to go into the Catio?..well once again he's proved us wrong.
> The boy decided that the Catio wasn't going to be called Castle Oliver after all and that he was going to go in there too even if it was a bit intimidating!
> 
> He waited until we weren't watching him (or so he thought) and then he quietly sneaked in, much to Ollie's amazement as he'd been the sole tenant since it was cat proofed a few days ago. Jasper is cautious but he's already sniffed out the shelves and the tree I've just got for them today so if he decides to go out tomorrow we'll know that he's comfortable with it.


That looks really good @jasperthecat. I'm sure they are very appreciative


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> That looks really good @jasperthecat. I'm sure they are very appreciative


Thank you. Ollie as usual shows no fear of the unknown but I didn't think Jasper was going to use it as he resisted all attempts to to coax him into it but thankfully he summed up the courage on his own volition to go in and has been in and out a few times today which is a relief.
Ollie was meowing to go into the lounge a few minutes ago so he'll take little persuading to use it at any time but we'll try to stick rigidly to daylight hours otherwise I can see him nagging to be in there at all hours which we don't want! 

I'm just trying to work out exactly how I can incorporate the the floor to ceiling 15cm thick branch I got to put in for them today. They've both had a look at it and Ollie almost tried climbing it. I've seen him looking at it already as if to say he was working out how to get up there so I suspect it's only a matter of time before he does! Jasper isn't the most confident of climbers/jumpers so it will remain to be seen if he attempts it but I've no doubt Ollie will.


----------



## YrkCat53

Anyone else's cat leave toys by their bowls? Its his favourite one haha.


----------



## Bethanjane22

jasperthecat said:


> Thank you. Ollie as usual shows no fear of the unknown but I didn't think Jasper was going to use it as he resisted all attempts to to coax him into it but thankfully he summed up the courage on his own volition to go in and has been in and out a few times today which is a relief.
> Ollie was meowing to go into the lounge a few minutes ago so he'll take little persuading to use it at any time but we'll try to stick rigidly to daylight hours otherwise I can see him nagging to be in there at all hours which we don't want!
> 
> I'm just trying to work out exactly how I can incorporate the the floor to ceiling 15cm thick branch I got to put in for them today. They've both had a look at it and Ollie almost tried climbing it. I've seen him looking at it already as if to say he was working out how to get up there so I suspect it's only a matter of time before he does! Jasper isn't the most confident of climbers/jumpers so it will remain to be seen if he attempts it but I've no doubt Ollie will.


We have to give our girls a curfew otherwise they'd be out in the garden all night. Luna will come in without much fuss, but Nova will give us the run around and then moan at the back door for a while before giving in and demanding cuddles!


----------



## jasperthecat

Bethanjane22 said:


> We have to give our girls a curfew otherwise they'd be out in the garden all night. Luna will come in without much fuss, but Nova will give us the run around and then moan at the back door for a while before giving in and demanding cuddles!


Sounds wise giving them a curfew!
Both of ours are indoor cats and both are in a very good bedtime routine which we don't want to upset or disrupt which could happen if we start letting them use the Catio in the late evenings. Both of them can sleep for Britain and apart from Jasper coming onto our bed most early mornings and insisting on giving us a hand and arm wash for 10 minutes which he's done since a kitten, they both sleep in until we wake though Jasper does like us up if he's awake but if we don't, he'll just go back to sleep.

We've noticed already after a few days that Ollie is getting into the habit of wanting to go into the Catio after breakfast and again before he has his afternoon nap so we'll try and keep it to that. (Hopefully).


----------



## Bethanjane22

jasperthecat said:


> Sounds wise giving them a curfew!
> Both of ours are indoor cats and both are in a very good bedtime routine which we don't want to upset or disrupt which could happen if we start letting them use the Catio in the late evenings. Both of them can sleep for Britain and apart from Jasper coming onto our bed most early mornings and insisting on giving us a hand and arm wash for 10 minutes which he's done since a kitten, they both sleep in until we wake though Jasper does like us up if he's awake but if we don't, he'll just go back to sleep.
> 
> We've noticed already after a few days that Ollie is getting into the habit of wanting to go into the Catio after breakfast and again before he has his afternoon nap so we'll try and keep it to that. (Hopefully).


Mine are indoor cats, but we have catproofed our garden so they can spend time out there during the day (as long as somebody is home). When we're not home, they're not allowed into the garden.

Nova loves being outside, I'll often find her curled up in the flower beds, snoozing away in the sun.

The main reason for their curfew is to maintain their bedtime routine too.

It's so good that Ollie is already so excited about their new catio :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Libby " Wow a box"










Fast work









Libby "na boring"









End of box!


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Libby " Wow a box"
> 
> View attachment 447690
> 
> 
> Fast work
> View attachment 447688
> 
> 
> Libby "na boring"
> View attachment 447689
> 
> 
> End of box!


I was hoping that was her paw in the second picture pulling the top closed :Hilarious But on closer inspection I realise it's her tail 

You spelt Duracell wrong on the water dish by the way  Is it just Duracell that drinks out of it?! Surely not.....


----------



## ewelsh

@LeArthur of course they have their own named bowls and they know which is which :Hilarious:Hilarious I have very clever pets :Smuggrin


----------



## Whompingwillow

YrkCat53 said:


> Anyone else's cat leave toys by their bowls? Its his favourite one haha.
> 
> View attachment 447672


yes like this lol








It's so cute how there's a tinsel ball by each bowl - much more polite then mine


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> Libby " Wow a box"
> 
> View attachment 447690
> 
> 
> Fast work
> View attachment 447688
> 
> 
> Libby "na boring"
> View attachment 447689
> 
> 
> End of box!


Lovely pictures !!!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Libby " Wow a box"
> 
> View attachment 447690
> 
> 
> Fast work
> View attachment 447688
> 
> 
> Libby "na boring"
> View attachment 447689
> 
> 
> End of box!


Ha ha! Love that last guilty looking photo or is it disappointment no food in it? I thought that was a paw as well.


----------



## Charity

On the subject of toys, Toppy found the bag where I keep some of their toys. He often does this and then proceeds to remove as many toys as he can. Bunty (look where she is sitting ) lets him do all the work then joins in. After a few minutes play Toppy promptly falls asleep.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Bunty your new bed is definitely your colour  pretty girl also a very clever girl, as for Toppy......... ummmmmm :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> On the subject of toys, Toppy found the bag where I keep some of their toys. He often does this and then proceeds to remove as many toys as he can. Bunty (look where she is sitting ) lets him do all the work then joins in. After a few minutes play Toppy promptly falls asleep.
> 
> View attachment 447702
> 
> 
> View attachment 447703
> 
> 
> View attachment 447704
> 
> 
> View attachment 447705
> 
> 
> View attachment 447706
> 
> 
> View attachment 447707


Yay Good Girl Bunty, Now isn't that a comfy new bed your lovely slave brought for you two.
Clever girl chasing your mice's xx

Oh Toppy you're too adorable xx


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> On the subject of toys, Toppy found the bag where I keep some of their toys. He often does this and then proceeds to remove as many toys as he can. Bunty (look where she is sitting ) lets him do all the work then joins in. After a few minutes play Toppy promptly falls asleep.
> 
> View attachment 447702
> 
> 
> View attachment 447703
> 
> 
> View attachment 447704
> 
> 
> View attachment 447705
> 
> 
> View attachment 447706
> 
> 
> View attachment 447707


Oh Bunty you've made your mummy very, very happy . Make sure she thanks you with loads of yummy treats

What a clever boy you are Toppy to find your toys


----------



## ChaosCat

Time to start the evening patrol.


----------



## jasperthecat

Bethanjane22 said:


> Mine are indoor cats, but we have catproofed our garden so they can spend time out there during the day (as long as somebody is home). When we're not home, they're not allowed into the garden.
> 
> Nova loves being outside, I'll often find her curled up in the flower beds, snoozing away in the sun.
> 
> The main reason for their curfew is to maintain their bedtime routine too.
> 
> It's so good that Ollie is already so excited about their new catio :Cat


A cat proofed garden sounds ideal and it if it had been practical I would have done that for ours. 
Ollie is certainly making the most of his new outdoor 'room' and is in and out if he's not sleeping. Jasper is also starting to use it though he prefers not to have an audience when he decides to venture out.
It's great to see them both smelling the fresh air...

I've finally made and put in the shelf supports for the highest full width viewing platform (about 2 metres from the floor) and providing nothing intervenes then that will be finished tomorrow morning and then I can figure out exactly how I'm going to utilise the tree (large 14-15cm diameter branch) I've got for them. It will be interesting to see when Ollie makes his move on the high platform.

If I'm not careful, this Catio will be taking over my life! My music has suffered recently as I'm not finding time to get into my music studio.


----------



## Joy84

Miraculously, the barrel got some love today!
It was only about 5 min, but it's something!









Yes, it's quite small, we bought it for the kitchen, thinking she would like it for sitting and looking out of the window ...
Needless to say we were wrong, it now lives it's life in my room- occasionally scratched, mostly ignored ...


----------



## raysmyheart

Joy84 said:


> Miraculously, the barrel got some love today!
> It was only about 5 min, but it's something!
> View attachment 447749
> 
> 
> Yes, it's quite small, we bought it for the kitchen, thinking she would like it for sitting and looking out of the window ...
> Needless to say we were wrong, it now lives it's life in my room- occasionally scratched, mostly ignored ...


Oh, what a pretty and sweet Kitty @Joy84 !


----------



## Psygon

I know it's only August... but Ted is in the Xmas spirit, cuddling his favourite Christmas bauble.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> I know it's only August... but Ted is in the Xmas spirit, cuddling his favourite Christmas bauble.
> 
> View attachment 447732


Oh Ted are you dreaming of turkey and tinsel sweet boy ? (only another 18 weeks to go !!)


----------



## Willow_Warren

18 weeks... have we not normally started ou secret Santa thread by now... although we are missing the chief elf and organiser


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> I know it's only August... but Ted is in the Xmas spirit, cuddling his favourite Christmas bauble.
> 
> View attachment 447732












NO NO NO NO NO someone ban @Psygon please for mentioning that dreaded word. Plus why has Ted even got a you know what ball


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Willow_Warren said:


> 18 weeks... have we not normally started ou secret Santa thread by now... although we are missing the chief elf and organiser


I suspect that SS will be cancelled this year due to Chief Elf being missing and Covid19
Never mind 2021 SS will be twice as good !!!


----------



## ewelsh

We will see @Bertie'sMum


----------



## Bethanjane22

My OH just sent me this picture of the girls and it makes my cat mummy heart happy to see them lying together :Cat


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy's vacuum cleaner face


----------



## ewelsh

@MissyfromMice :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bethanjane22

These two just keep wanting to be together today


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> We will see @Bertie'sMum


Eeeps


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova was being a silly, fluffy bean this morning!


----------



## StinWom

I was reorganising my wardrobe yesterday and someone had fun!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ewelsh

How sweet is this little card. Mr @ewelsh loved it


----------



## Charity

Bird watching this morning










In there somewhere


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie relaxing and making use of one of the shelves in the new Catio. He even went up onto the new full width viewing platform at the very top today.










Both of them having their morning intake of fresh air....


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Ollie aren't you a chunky monkey 

@jasperthecat my husband is very impressed with your Catio, any chance you can take a photo of it please, so he can see the whole lot? He might, might be Tempted to have a go :Wideyed


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> Oh Ollie aren't you a chunky monkey
> 
> @jasperthecat my husband is very impressed with your Catio, any chance you can take a photo of it please, so he can see the whole lot? He might, might be Tempted to have a go :Wideyed


Yes of course I can with pleasure ...I've just got to pop out and get some more materials and then I'll get some shots for you and post them.


----------



## ewelsh

jasperthecat said:


> Yes of course I can with pleasure ...I've just got to pop out and get some more materials and then I'll get some shots for you and post them.


That's very kind of you, no rush as I'm not holding my breath! :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> That's very kind of you, no rush as I'm not holding my breath! :Hilarious


You have a month to wear down OH. Never give up!


----------



## Bethanjane22

This little fluffball has been of her food today. She's only eaten a quarter of her breakfast and a quarter of her dinner. My OH informs me she has had some treats today, so maybe she's just being picky!

I'm hoping she's just not fancying it today and that she'll be better tomorrow!


----------



## Charity

Bunty's being the same. She ate half her breakfast from her automatic feeder so what was left was still fresh at lunchtime but she came round on the dot meowing for her dinner and would she eat what's left....no! It had to be something else. :Banghead


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> That's very kind of you, no rush as I'm not holding my breath! :Hilarious


 Don't be silly....you're a woman, he's merely a man! Women can be extremely persuasive when they need to be.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Bunty's being the same. She ate half her breakfast from her automatic feeder so what was left was still fresh at lunchtime but she came round on the dot meowing for her dinner and would she eat what's left....no! It had to be something else. :Banghead


It's highly unlike Luna, she's a gobbler and will eat anything put in front of her normally! 
She seems ok in herself, a bit jumpy so I started her back on Zylkene this morning. She just came up to me demanding fusses!


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> That's very kind of you, no rush as I'm not holding my breath! :Hilarious


Here you go...I had to dig around in the pics I already had as it was hurling it down earlier today but it really tested out the polycarbonate roof and guttering that I have partly put up

As you can see from the first pics, I put down a decking base. I could have saved money and just used the existing flags as a base but they aren't warm and were uneven so because the structure has open sides, I made sure that the floor apart from being warm to their touch, it also had a slight fall so that it sloped very slightly away from the house to help keep it well drained if there was extremely heavy rain blown in.
You may have noticed that only part of the base is used by the framed area, this because I'm building it in stages.
The framed area is just stage one and the next stage which is to the right of the meshed area is what I call 'their shed'. Basically it will be an all weather scaled down largely enclosed and cosy area accessed from the framed area for them to have a snooze in if they feel like it or for them to just sit and relax in comfort and watch over garden through meshed grills even if it's cold and windy. They could I suppose, even use it a bit in winter if it's not too cold but we'll see what happens with that one.

In the shed end there will be a compartment for a covered litter tray at the distal end with access via an 'air lock' hatch so that it can be emptied safely if they are in the catio. There will also be a waterproof cupboard at the distal end to store several bags of cat litter at once so it will also serve a practical purpose too.

I'll also put in a feeding station just in case they get peckish.
If your husband does decide to build you one, it's pretty simple and you really don't have to go to the elaborate ends that I have. Basically all it is is a base with several frames covered in mesh and bolted together.
I'd recommend meshing the roof of the catio as well covering it with corrugated polycarbonate sheeting so that even if the polycarponate is blown off in a storm, the roof security is not compromised.

The door to the catio is only just over 4 feet high, adequate enough for how little access we'll need to access the inside of the catio.

The pics will give an idea of how I put it together.

This was the base I made to lay on the paving slabs.









Laying the decking on the base.









Once the base is finished, the basic un-meshed frames were added and clamped together for effect.










Later stages showing the mesh and some of the shelving...









The job so far...


----------



## Bethanjane22

This little lady is still off her food this morning. Since yesterday morning I've tried her with 3 different foods. She ate 1/4 of breakfast and dinner, and then a mouthful of supper. This morning however she's just looked at her breakfast and walked away


----------



## Charity

While in this house - where's our breakfast!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> While in this house - where's our breakfast!
> 
> View attachment 447995
> 
> 
> View attachment 447994


I had one demanding breakfast and the other sat there not making a peep.

Very unlike Luna, so I've made an appointment with the vet this morning just to be safe.

This will be her first solo trip to the vets since she was a kitten. I'm so worried about taking her without her sister but I haven't had a chance to get a second carrier so she'll have to go by herself.

Any tips for making sure Nova doesn't not recognize her when we get home would be greatly appreciated from anyone!


----------



## Charity

Have you got a blanket or towel with her scent on, you could rub her with before bringing her back into the house when you get back or put her in a room away from Nova for a while and rub her with her own scent. I think the vet smell is quite strong to them.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Have you got a blanket or towel with her scent on, you could rub her with before bringing her back into the house when you get back or put her in a room away from Nova for a while and rub her with her own scent. I think the vet smell is quite strong to them.


I've got a blanket that Luna sleeps on every night so I'll rub her down with that when she gets back and I'll keep her separate from Nova so she can calm down. I've also given them both a brush with the grooming mitt this morning and I've left the hair on it so I'll wiper her down with that too when we're back. I'm very nervous as I don't want a repeat of the aggression we had back in April.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Ok Mum I'm ready to go!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Bethanjane22 said:


> This little lady is still off her food this morning. Since yesterday morning I've tried her with 3 different foods. She ate 1/4 of breakfast and dinner, and then a mouthful of supper. This morning however she's just looked at her breakfast and walked away
> View attachment 447989


Oh no, I didn't want to just like that and not say anything 
Good luck at the vets xxx


----------



## Bethanjane22

We’re at the vets, we had to wait outside which really spooked her as it’s on a main road. I’m also not allowed into the consultation room with her so I’m sat in the waiting room trying not to cry while she’s in there


----------



## Whompingwillow

Bethanjane22 said:


> We're at the vets, we had to wait outside which really spooked her as it's on a main road. I'm also not allowed into the consultation room with her so I'm sat in the waiting room trying not to cry while she's in there


not long to go now hopefully!! My vets didn't even let me inside I had to wander about on the streets waiting anxiously sometimes for hours so I féel your pain there - hopefully not long to go. Hugs x


----------



## ewelsh

jasperthecat said:


> Here you go...I had to dig around in the pics I already had as it was hurling it down earlier today but it really tested out the polycarbonate roof and guttering that I have partly put up
> 
> As you can see from the first pics, I put down a decking base. I could have saved money and just used the existing flags as a base but they aren't warm and were uneven so because the structure has open sides, I made sure that the floor apart from being warm to their touch, it also had a slight fall so that it sloped very slightly away from the house to help keep it well drained if there was extremely heavy rain blown in.
> You may have noticed that only part of the base is used by the framed area, this because I'm building it in stages.
> The framed area is just stage one and the next stage which is to the right of the meshed area is what I call 'their shed'. Basically it will be an all weather scaled down largely enclosed and cosy area accessed from the framed area for them to have a snooze in if they feel like it or for them to just sit and relax in comfort and watch over garden through meshed grills even if it's cold and windy. They could I suppose, even use it a bit in winter if it's not too cold but we'll see what happens with that one.
> 
> In the shed end there will be a compartment for a covered litter tray at the distal end with access via an 'air lock' hatch so that it can be emptied safely if they are in the catio. There will also be a waterproof cupboard at the distal end to store several bags of cat litter at once so it will also serve a practical purpose too.
> 
> I'll also put in a feeding station just in case they get peckish.
> If your husband does decide to build you one, it's pretty simple and you really don't have to go to the elaborate ends that I have. Basically all it is is a base with several frames covered in mesh and bolted together.
> I'd recommend meshing the roof of the catio as well covering it with corrugated polycarbonate sheeting so that even if the polycarponate is blown off in a storm, the roof security is not compromised.
> 
> The door to the catio is only just over 4 feet high, adequate enough for how little access we'll need to access the inside of the catio.
> 
> The pics will give an idea of how I put it together.
> 
> This was the base I made to lay on the paving slabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the decking on the base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the base is finished, the basic un-meshed frames were added and clamped together for effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later stages showing the mesh and some of the shelving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The job so far...


Thank you @jasperthecat great photos, you have a done a brilliant job. I showed my husband....He said Wow, followed by "that takes more than basic diy skills. End of subject... so we shall see! 
Thank you again!


----------



## Bethanjane22

We’re out of the vets and home. They gave her an anti-sickness injection, which from the noise she made I can safely assume was not a fun experience! 

I brought her straight into the kitchen, rubbed her down with her blanket and grooming mitt, then got the thrive treats out and let Nova in. Nova seemed very happy to see her sister (it was novas first time fully alone in the house).

They’ve sniffed one another, and so far so good. Managed to tempt Luna with some Thrive treats. 

Luna just started licking Nova, which Nova returned with a bop on the head! :Banghead

Hopefully she’ll want some chicken tonight. The vet has advised a bland diet for a few days to try and tempt her to eat.


----------



## ewelsh

@Bethanjane22 poor Luna, hopefully the anti sickness injection will kick in fast and she will be munching her way through chicken later.
How are you now? Calmer? It's horrible having to hand them over to the vets. Have a calming cuppa and a biscuit or two x


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> We're out of the vets and home. They gave her an anti-sickness injection, which from the noise she made I can safely assume was not a fun experience!
> 
> I brought her straight into the kitchen, rubbed her down with her blanket and grooming mitt, then got the thrive treats out and let Nova in. Nova seemed very happy to see her sister (it was novas first time fully alone in the house).
> 
> They've sniffed one another, and so far so good. Managed to tempt Luna with some Thrive treats.
> 
> Luna just started licking Nova, which Nova returned with a bop on the head! :Banghead
> 
> Hopefully she'll want some chicken tonight. The vet has advised a bland diet for a few days to try and tempt her to eat.


Coming home went well then...good. Let's hope she picks up soon xx


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> @Bethanjane22 poor Luna, hopefully the anti sickness injection will kick in fast and she will be munching her way through chicken later.
> How are you now? Calmer? It's horrible having to hand them over to the vets. Have a calming cuppa and a biscuit or two x


I'm hoping she won't be able to resist the tasty chicken later!

I'm ok now, it was a bit of a stressful experience for both of us. I got her settled at home and then had to head into the office. My boss isn't an animal lover so isn't very understanding when I have to go to the vets with the girls, so could stay home much longer.

My OH has advised that she seems comfortable and is having a snooze


----------



## Bethanjane22

Apparently Luna has decided that the carrier is a good place to rest now. I'm glad she's not scared of it! Nova is on hand for moral support and occasional bops on the head, like any good sister :Cat:Cat


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> Thank you @jasperthecat great photos, you have a done a brilliant job. I showed my husband....He said Wow, followed by "that takes more than basic diy skills. End of subject... so we shall see!
> Thank you again!


I'll take it he wouldn't fancy building a dual purpose potting/storage shed like the one I built for us just over three years ago LOL. That took a bit of effort I have to say!

The shed might take more than just basic DIY skills to build but really and while I suppose it's easy for me to say, actually building a basic Catio isn't too difficult and most people could do it if they applied whatever DIY skills they posses. I suspect all the skills needed could soon be learned from a few Youtube videos. It's a great resource of information for things like that.

I've always enjoyed making things from wood, especially reproduction furniture from early periods, using the same tools and methods of construction so it's fairly easy for me to build things. The copy of a Victorian pine double corner cupboard visible in the potting shed end, I actually started building over 25 years ago but I moved home before it was fully completed and never got around to actually glazing it so it languished in my garage all those years until I found a home and use for it for it it in the potting shed.

The back of the shed (potting area being what I call the front) is used for storage and it's where Jasper recently hid when he broke free of his harness the first time he was taken out into the garden. We were frantic with worry looking for him all around the area thinking he'd panicked, ran off and leaving us thinking we'd never see him again when in fact the little sod had only sneaked around the back of the shed and then sneaked into the shed and hidden himself so that we couldn't see him. How he got past us we'll never know but he did it!

Fortunately he's been in there with me with the doors locked before so he was familiar with the shed and we left both doors open thinking he'd maybe come back and go in there...little did we know he'd never left the garden and was already in there ...anyway it was such a relief to find him and all was well in the end.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 448016


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Having her perm done?


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Having her perm done?


 What else can one do on a rainy day...:Meh


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I came back from an early morning walk to start work to this sight!








(I had to move her I'm afraid)

later on (and please excuse how terrible my sofa looks... literally how I left it the evening before)









H x


----------



## Bethanjane22

Managed to get Luna to eat a small amount of chicken so far this evening, I'll try her again in a little while. She says thanks for all the well wishes :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m glad to read you’ve eaten a little Luna. Keep nibbling and feel better very soon.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm glad to read you've eaten a little Luna. Keep nibbling and feel better very soon.


Thank you, I can tell she's not herself from her eyes. They're not their usually sparkly selves


----------



## Willow_Warren

I hope Luna feels better soon x x


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 448016


Oh sweet Missy you're adorable xx


----------



## ebonycat

Bethanjane22 said:


> Managed to get Luna to eat a small amount of chicken so far this evening, I'll try her again in a little while. She says thanks for all the well wishes :Cat
> 
> View attachment 448023


Sending healing purrs Luna's way xx


----------



## Joy84

The eagle has landed!!
Only taken a couple of months and about 10 different locations for her to grace it with her presence


----------



## Psygon

Me: I'm just going to get a coffee
Tonks: woohoo! Steal her seat!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> Me: I'm just going to get a coffee
> Tonks: woohoo! Steal her seat!
> View attachment 448053


I do love how they all group together :Cat


----------



## Psygon

Bethanjane22 said:


> I do love how they all group together :Cat


It would have been better if they had got in colour order. Darcy should have sat next to Jammy right side so it was tabby, colourpoint, tabby, colourpoint, tabby. I might not have grumbled as much at losing the cosy corner to the rightful owners then


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> It would have been better if they had got in colour order. Darcy should have sat next to Jammy right side so it was tabby, colourpoint, tabby, colourpoint, tabby. I might not have grumbled as much at losing the cosy corner to the rightful owners then


I think your grumble is very unreasonable! They look very decorative the way they have placed themselves. An artistic 'mess' is so much nicer and more natural looking than a too organised scheme.

What's wrong with the floor for drinking your coffee, by the way?


----------



## Bethanjane22

So this little lady still won't eat anything. She had a few little bits of chicken at dinner time last night, wouldn't touch anything before bed, and is still refusing this morning.

Ive tried Sheba, Miamor Ragout, Miamor Mild, Animonda Vom Feinsten, boiled chicken and boiled fish. Nothing will tempt her. She'll put a bit in her mouth and then spit it out.

I'm concerned that she's not getting fluids either because she never usually drinks from their fountain, she gets her water through her food.

I'm not sure what else to do?


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> The eagle has landed!!
> Only taken a couple of months and about 10 different locations for her to grace it with her presence
> View attachment 448052


You really must learn patience, they won't be rushed with anything (unless it involves a treat).


----------



## ewelsh

What ever is the matter beautiful Luna, git a bug!

Has she got a fur ball @Bethanjane22 my Libby goes off food when a ball is brewing?
Try her with a lick of butter or cheese


----------



## Charity

Have you got any dry food you could put down a small plate? Bunty will sometimes eat that when she won't look at the wet food I put down. It's better than not eating. Do you think she could have a furball, did the vet mention it?

Sorry @ewelsh, you just said that


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> So this little lady still won't eat anything. She had a few little bits of chicken at dinner time last night, wouldn't touch anything before bed, and is still refusing this morning.
> 
> Ive tried Sheba, Miamor Ragout, Miamor Mild, Animonda Vom Feinsten, boiled chicken and boiled fish. Nothing will tempt her. She'll put a bit in her mouth and then spit it out.
> 
> I'm concerned that she's not getting fluids either because she never usually drinks from their fountain, she gets her water through her food.
> 
> I'm not sure what else to do?
> 
> View attachment 448080


If she won't eat the solids then try her with just any jelly or gravy from it to get a bit of fluid in her.
Poor love, she does look sorry for herself.


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> What ever is the matter beautiful Luna, git a bug!
> 
> Has she got a fur ball
> 
> @Bethanjane22 my Libby goes off food when a ball is brewing?
> Try her with a lick of butter or cheese


Potentially, but she gets fur balls fairly often and never goes off her food. If anything she will be less inclined to eat just after bringing one up, but that tends to only last an hour.

I've tried her with some hairball paste, some butter and cheese but she won't take any of it. I even put the hairball paste on her paw and she just walked around flicking her paw.



Charity said:


> Have you got any dry food you could put down a small plate? Bunty will sometimes eat that when she won't look at the wet food I put down. It's better than not eating. Do you think she could have a furball, did the vet mention it?
> 
> Sorry @ewelsh, you just said that


I've tried her with some dry food (I keep some grain free dry food to use as occasional treats) but again she just sniffs it and walks away.

The vet said it could be a hairball, so to try her with some hairball paste. She did take a bit yesterday but won't have any of it today.

I've spoken to the vet this morning and they want to see her again as they are concerned that she's not eating or drinking. I explained she ate about 3-5 small pieces of chicken last night but that's it.

So it's off to the vets again for my little Luna.


----------



## Cully

Moo took up residence here this morning so no bed making yet.


----------



## Trixie1

Cully said:


> Moo took up residence here this morning so no bed making yet.
> View attachment 448087


Oh my gosh!!  there's a ginormous spider not far from you Moo! Better make a dash for it!


----------



## Trixie1

Bethanjane22 said:


> Potentially, but she gets fur balls fairly often and never goes off her food. If anything she will be less inclined to eat just after bringing one up, but that tends to only last an hour.
> 
> I've tried her with some hairball paste, some butter and cheese but she won't take any of it. I even put the hairball paste on her paw and she just walked around flicking her paw.
> 
> I've tried her with some dry food (I keep some grain free dry food to use as occasional treats) but again she just sniffs it and walks away.
> 
> The vet said it could be a hairball, so to try her with some hairball paste. She did take a bit yesterday but won't have any of it today.
> 
> I've spoken to the vet this morning and they want to see her again as they are concerned that she's not eating or drinking. I explained she ate about 3-5 small pieces of chicken last night but that's it.
> 
> So it's off to the vets again for my little Luna.


Oh poor Luna. Good luck at the vets, hope they can find out why she's not eating. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Moo took up residence here this morning so no bed making yet.
> View attachment 448087


Now who's the one posting a picture of You Know What; so much bigger than my tiny ones too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor Luna. If they admit her and give her fluids IV she will hopefully perk up no end. Sub clinical dehydration in cats is most debilitating - the vet will say they aren’t dehydrated from the scruff test but as soon as they have fluids *bing* they start eating again. Paws crossed for a good update later.


----------



## StinWom

Just chilling on the bank holiday week-end...


----------



## Cully

Trixie1 said:


> Oh my gosh!!  there's a ginormous spider not far from you Moo! Better make a dash for it!


I didn't notice until you mentioned it. She's not scared of them now but has stopped chasing as she's realised they don't taste nice:Yuck.



SbanR said:


> Now who's the one posting a picture of You Know What; so much bigger than my tiny ones too!


At least it's just a drawing. And anyway, doesn't everyone keep one on their desk?


----------



## Cully

StinWom said:


> Just chilling on the bank holiday week-end...
> View attachment 448091


Aren't you cute? I see you've been channel hopping.


----------



## StinWom

@Cully her favorite program is actually the laundry in the washing machine


----------



## Mrs Funkin

StinWom said:


> Just chilling on the bank holiday week-end...
> View attachment 448091


Haha! If you are a TikTok person, "Now look at this distinguished gentleman"...hahaha. Such a cutie


----------



## StinWom

@Mrs Funkin she's a lady


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh, sorry little lady  You're still a cutie!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Thanks for all your lovely messages. We're back from the vets.

We saw a different vet, who was very sweet with Luna and said what a lovely cat she was. She was very well behaved and didn't hiss or kick up a fuss at all.

She examined her again and said she cannot see anything wrong physically. Her stomach feels nice and soft, her teeth and gums are fine and she doesn't appear dehydrated.

She suggested possible gastroenteritis, or pancreatitis. So she's given her some pain medication, some appetite enhancer and another anti-sickness injection. We've come home with more pain meds, appetite enhancers and an ant-acid.

She wants to see her again on Tuesday to see how she's doing, but she said if she continues to not eat for the rest of today and into tomorrow she wants us to go to the out of hours vets who she has sent Luna's notes to.

She suggested taking bloods but due to the bank holiday she was worried they would not get to the lab in time to be used. If we have to go to the out of hours then I'll ask them to do bloods.

So not much to report or go on, I'm hoping these meds will help her to eat something. She just ate a few tuna thrive treats so I'm going to grab some tuna in spring water when I pop out later.

I just want my poorly baby to get better 
She's currently falling asleep sitting up in her carrier.


----------



## Joy84

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha! If you are a TikTok person, "Now look at this distinguished gentleman"...hahaha. Such a cutie


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious



StinWom said:


> @Mrs Funkin she's a lady


Girls just wanna have fu-un :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

StinWom said:


> Just chilling on the bank holiday week-end...
> View attachment 448091


Oh Annie!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna ate some tuna! Look at her massive pain killer pupils :Wideyed She is being taken care of by nurse Nova who climbed into the carrier and has been lying next to her for the last half an hour, she even gave her a little lick.


----------



## ewelsh

Good girl beautiful Luna, that's the way, you will feel better for having tuna little and often. Now have a little snooze with your sister and then another nibble of tuna later.

I hope you don't have to take Luna to the emergency vets over the weekend @Bethanjane22 Fingers and toes crossed all that medication will do the trick xxxx


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Good girl beautiful Luna, that's the way, you will feel better for having tuna little and often. Now have a little snooze with your sister and then another nibble of tuna later.
> 
> I hope you don't have to take Luna to the emergency vets over the weekend @Bethanjane22 Fingers and toes crossed all that medication will do the trick xxxx


Thanks @ewelsh i hope so too!

We've had to go out for a bit (plans made before Luna started feeling poorly) and I've just checked on the camera to see Nova and her are still in the carrier, sleeping next to one another after Nova gave Luna a little wash. She must know her sister is poorly!


----------



## jasperthecat

OK, OK I promise you I'm not cheating....now you run off and hide yourself Jasper, otherwise hide and seek is just no fun!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Psygon

A colour coordinated Waffles


----------



## Whompingwillow

A very productive saturday


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> A very productive saturday
> View attachment 448127


Hi Kiki!
Welcome to CatChat! :Kiss


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was about to ask who you had with you WW  

Welcome, Kiki. You look so sweet all snuggled up there.


----------



## ewelsh

Cheeky little monkey has her paws in my milk jug again!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Cheeky little monkey has her paws in my milk jug again!
> 
> View attachment 448131
> 
> 
> View attachment 448132
> 
> 
> View attachment 448133


Don't worry Libby, she just wants us to think you're naughty. We know she put it there just for you.


----------



## Bethanjane22

We're home from lunch and have to go out again in an hour so I've just managed to get Luna to eat a small bowl and a half of tuna. She wolfed the first bowl down! She's being very needy and wants constant fuss from me. I hope she's feeling better soon!

She hasn't been for a wee or a poo today so I'm hoping she'll go whilst we are out later.

She's just come out into the garden for some more fusses.


----------



## Charity

That's good news.


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> A very productive saturday
> View attachment 448127


Well done, Kiki, for being unusually considerate and allowing your slave to reach a comfortable chair instead of waylaying her in the bathroom.


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> Well done, Kiki, for being unusually considerate and allowing your slave to reach a comfortable chair instead of waylaying her in the bathroom.


:Hilarious:Hilarious Yes I am very comsiderate this afternoon! but I did bog her down on the loo earlier today too for a good balance of not being too nice


----------



## Whompingwillow

Are giving away our secrets @QOTN


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> Are giving away our secrets @QOTN


Oh dear. I didn't know it was a secret.


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> Oh dear. I didn't know it was a secret.


It's not really don't worry , but I better not post a photo of it


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> It's not really don't worry , but I better not post a photo of it


I have one!


----------



## ChaosCat

QOTN said:


> I have one!


So have I- lots 

Blackmail?


----------



## Whompingwillow

:Shifty
haha oh god


----------



## Willow_Warren

ewelsh said:


> Cheeky little monkey has her paws in my milk jug again!
> 
> View attachment 448131
> 
> 
> View attachment 448132
> 
> 
> View attachment 448133


Oh what a cheeky little beauty. I also love your collection of tins and mugs


----------



## Bethanjane22

Little Luna is feeling a lot better this evening. She's eaten more tuna and some chicken 

I've just given her tonight's dose of Vetergesic, I was in two minds about giving it to her but if it contributed to making her feel better then I'd rather give it than not.

Poor thing has been very spaced out today! Her pupils have been massive all day and I've seen her just say there staring at the wall :Banghead

She's been having some much needed cuddles from my tonight, I don't think she could get closer to me if she tried!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good girl, Luna. Have a good sleep and hopefully you’ll feel a bit better in the morning.


----------



## Sophie.louise

My beautiful Nala right now


----------



## ChaosCat

Good morning from Annie!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Good Morning from Luna & her giant pupils!

She ate a full bowl of food this morning and managed to finish before her sister!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Whompingwillow

A very effective way to get attention


----------



## Charity

Last night on my lap



















This morning on my bed


----------



## loroll1991

A good afternoon from M&M after a long disappearance :Happy


----------



## ChaosCat

Sorry, photo overload today. But during the week either Annie or myself were too busy for photos, must use the weekend.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Sunday morning cuddles 



























Too cute for words x


----------



## Bethanjane22

I had to share this picture of Luna, she looks so bloomin' cute!

She devoured breakfast and dinner today, bowl completely licked clean!

I haven't given her any of the Vetergesic today or the appetite enhancer. I'm wondering whether or not to give her more pain meds because they make her so spaced out. She doesn't sleep when she's had it, she just sits and stares at things for hours on end!

She seems ok in herself, so I'm inclined to not give her any more meds and just see how she is. She hasn't been for a poo since Friday morning though, so I'm hoping she will go now that she's eaten.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Bethanjane22 said:


> I had to share this picture of Luna, she looks so bloomin' cute!
> 
> She devoured breakfast and dinner today, bowl completely licked clean!
> 
> I haven't given her any of the Vetergesic today or the appetite enhancer. I'm wondering whether or not to give her more pain meds because they make her so spaced out. She doesn't sleep when she's had it, she just sits and stares at things for hours on end!
> 
> She seems ok in herself, so I'm inclined to not give her any more meds and just see how she is. She hasn't been for a poo since Friday morning though, so I'm hoping she will go now that she's eaten.
> 
> View attachment 448242


Aw she is a darling, so happy to hear she's licking her bowls clean!


----------



## Psygon

Meant to post this yesterday, CK won a rosette. Best in show pedigree pet in an online cat show :-D


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Meant to post this yesterday, CK won a rosette. Best in show pedigree pet in an online cat show :-D
> 
> View attachment 448247


Congratulations CK, well deserved!


----------



## Charity

Well done CK, that's brilliant xx


----------



## Psygon

Sorry another CK post...

Just had a moment of pure panic. I was sorting some things out and making lots of interesting noises and I had 4 tonks with me. Suddenly occurred to me that prior to this I'd been downstairs having a coffee and there was also only 4 tonks with me then too - and then I thought where the heck is CK. Been in and out to the garden today so obviously I thought somehow he'd got out. I checked every room, checked cupboards, behind chairs etc and still no CK. Was seriously getting worried by this point but decided to do a sweep again. Was just giving up hope when I noticed that our bed had an extra pillow under the duvet and there was CK all snuggled up and cosy and seemingly annoyed I'd found his little nest :-D


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> Sorry another CK post...
> 
> Just had a moment of pure panic. I was sorting some things out and making lots of interesting noises and I had 4 tonks with me. Suddenly occurred to me that prior to this I'd been downstairs having a coffee and there was also only 4 tonks with me then too - and then I thought where the heck is CK. Been in and out to the garden today so obviously I thought somehow he'd got out. I checked every room, checked cupboards, behind chairs etc and still no CK. Was seriously getting worried by this point but decided to do a sweep again. Was just giving up hope when I noticed that our bed had an extra pillow under the duvet and there was CK all snuggled up and cosy and seemingly annoyed I'd found his little nest :-D
> View attachment 448256


Oh CK you silly bean!


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Was just giving up hope when I noticed that our bed had an extra pillow under the duvet


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious That really made me chuckle!


----------



## SbanR

Jessie woke just long enough to have her breakfast, then back to the land of nod


----------



## Bethanjane22

SbanR said:


> Jessie woke just long enough to have her breakfast, then back to the land of nod
> 
> View attachment 448294
> View attachment 448295


Oh Jessie you're so cute!

Luna also went back to the land of nod shortly after breakfast. She is using me as a pillow :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> Sorry, photo overload today. But during the week either Annie or myself were too busy for photos, must use the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 448234


Ummmmm @ChaosCat I spy an intruder in Annie's house??????


----------



## ewelsh

loroll1991 said:


> A good afternoon from M&M after a long disappearance :Happy
> View attachment 448221
> 
> View attachment 448222


Well hello stranger  lovely to see Molly and Manny ( do I have the right names? So sorry if I am wrong )



Bethanjane22 said:


> I had to share this picture of Luna, she looks so bloomin' cute!
> 
> She devoured breakfast and dinner today, bowl completely licked clean!
> 
> I haven't given her any of the Vetergesic today or the appetite enhancer. I'm wondering whether or not to give her more pain meds because they make her so spaced out. She doesn't sleep when she's had it, she just sits and stares at things for hours on end!
> 
> She seems ok in herself, so I'm inclined to not give her any more meds and just see how she is. She hasn't been for a poo since Friday morning though, so I'm hoping she will go now that she's eaten.
> 
> View attachment 448242


Luna I am so pleased to hear you have eaten, must be all the get well cuddles from mummy helped. Now go for a poop please.



Psygon said:


> Meant to post this yesterday, CK won a rosette. Best in show pedigree pet in an online cat show :-D
> 
> View attachment 448247


:Hilarious:Hilarious Oh CK fancy hiding like that, it must have frightened your Mummy. I hate it when that happens.
It amazes me how we can go from absolute panic with the most bizarre thoughts to elation

Of course CK won a rosette, bravo :Cigar congratulations CK :Happy


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Oh Jessie you're so cute!
> 
> Luna also went back to the land of nod shortly after breakfast. She is using me as a pillow :Cat
> 
> View attachment 448298


You should be honoured


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@ChaosCat



ewelsh said:


> Ummmmm @ChaosCat I spy an intruder in Annie's house??????


Yes, who is that little white cat asleep on the window sill ???????????


----------



## QOTN

Bertie'sMum said:


> @ChaosCat
> Yes, who is that little white cat asleep on the window sill ???????????


He isn't little!


----------



## ewelsh

Bertie'sMum said:


> @ChaosCat
> 
> Yes, who is that little white cat asleep on the window sill ???????????


Thank you @Bertie'sMum I thought it was my eye sight :Hilarious:Hilarious it could be @ChaosCat sons cat! OR a friend for Annie 

we will see


----------



## Cully

I also missed Annie's pal. Sometimes it's hard to tell where soft furnishings end and cats begin.


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Ummmmm @ChaosCat I spy an intruder in Annie's house??????


Annie! There's a stranger in your bed!


----------



## ChaosCat

Bertie'sMum said:


> @ChaosCat
> 
> Yes, who is that little white cat asleep on the window sill ???????????





QOTN said:


> He isn't little!


Neither little nor white, actually.


ewelsh said:


> Thank you @Bertie'sMum I thought it was my eye sight :Hilarious:Hilarious it could be @ChaosCat sons cat! OR a friend for Annie
> 
> we will see


You know him, in fact. An old acquaintance. So who is he?
He's been living with us for almost a year now.



Cully said:


> I also missed Annie's pal. Sometimes it's hard to tell where soft furnishings end and cats begin.


That was the reason why I chose this photo.


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> Annie! There's a stranger in your bed!





ChaosCat said:


> Neither little nor white, actually.
> 
> You know him, in fact. An old acquaintance. So who is he?
> He's been living with us for almost a year now.
> 
> That was the reason why I chose this photo.


WHAT......A whole year! Who is he, I am itching to know


----------



## ewelsh

@ChaosCat I'm sat here holding my breath.... Do hurry :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> @ChaosCat I'm sat here holding my breath.... Do hurry :Hilarious:Hilarious


Rhymes with 'oh no'


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> Rhymes with 'oh no'


Also rhymes with 'I know.'


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> @ChaosCat I'm sat here holding my breath.... Do hurry :Hilarious:Hilarious





Whompingwillow said:


> Rhymes with 'oh no'





QOTN said:


> Also rhymes with 'I know.'


Two perfectly good hints, none needed from me.


----------



## ChaosCat

Okay, another hint


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Two perfectly good hints, none needed from me.


Mojo???


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww hello young Mojo  How absolutely lovely to see your gorgeous face!


----------



## ChaosCat

Hello Cat Chatters!


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Hello Cat Chatters!
> View attachment 448324


Hello gorgeous boy :Kiss


----------



## ewelsh

How lovely


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Hello Cat Chatters!
> View attachment 448324


Hello handsome boy. Are you catching rats and mice too?


----------



## popcornsmum

It's rare for her to sit still long enough without attacking me for a photo!


----------



## ebonycat

popcornsmum said:


> View attachment 448325
> 
> It's rare for her to sit still long enough without attacking me for a photo!


Hello gorgeous Popcorn xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Hello handsome boy. Are you catching rats and mice too?


I brought this as a gift to my other mum when she visited, just as she was leaving to go back home - I expected her to be more grateful as I went for the biggest one I could fined!


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> View attachment 448325
> 
> It's rare for her to sit still long enough without attacking me for a photo!


You look gorgeous as always Popcorn


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Hello handsome boy. Are you catching rats and mice too?


Yes I do!
When mum WW visited me here I brought her a big fat rat the minute she had to leave for the airport. I've also brought a wood pigeon home already.

A blink for my old friends


----------



## Charity

Sunday's a day of rest and so is Monday apparently


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Sunday's a day of rest and so is Monday apparently
> 
> View attachment 448329


That's what Bank Holidays are for


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> You look gorgeous as always Popcorn


She says thank you! Shortly after this she attacked my arm!


----------



## Joy84

Phoebe says hello to her twinnie Popcorn


----------



## Joy84

popcornsmum said:


> She says thank you! Shortly after this she attacked my arm!


Funny you would say that @popcornsmum ...


----------



## Cully

@ChaosCat , you are a dark horse hiding such a handsome chap for so long.:Joyful


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> @ChaosCat , you are a dark horse hiding such a handsome chap for so long.:Joyful


neigh neigh


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> @ChaosCat , you are a dark horse hiding such a handsome chap for so long.:Joyful


This handsome chap is enjoying the garden, spending his energy there when he wants and as often as he wants. From a shrieking hyper energy pacer he has turned into a totally chilled boy who talks about his adventures endlessly- in a nice conversational tone and not screaming down the house. But he does start when he is still at the bottom of the garden and you can easily follow his verbal progress.

He is very happy to come in and go out as he likes. Mojo and Annie are both strong dominant characters. They accept and respect each other. But their cuddles are reserved for me, which I don't mind at all. Now that Mojo can spend his energy he has turned into a lap cat.

What's really amazing and brilliant is that he still recognises @Whompingwillow 's voice over the phone or in videos and chats back to her. He clearly appreciates his childhood home and has very fond memories of it, even though he now can lead the life that he needs.










Here he is talking back at @Whompingwillow whose voice he heard in a video I was watching in the garden. He came out from under the shrubs to listen and talk- best boy ever.


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> This handsome chap is enjoying the garden, spending his energy there when he wants and as often as he wants. From a shrieking hyper energy pacer he has turned into a totally chilled boy who talks about his adventures endlessly- in a nice conversational tone and not screaming down the house. But he does start when he is still at the bottom of the garden and you can easily follow his verbal progress.
> 
> He is very happy to come in and go out as he likes. Mojo and Annie are both strong dominant characters. They accept and respect each other. But their cuddles are reserved for me, which I don't mind at all. Now that Mojo can spend his energy he has turned into a lap cat.
> 
> What's really amazing and brilliant is that he still recognises @Whompingwillow 's voice over the phone or in videos and chats back to her. He clearly appreciates his childhood home and has very fond memories of it, even though he now can lead the life that he needs.
> 
> View attachment 448351
> 
> 
> Here he is talking back at @Whompingwillow whose voice he heard in a video I was watching in the garden. He came out from under the shrubs to listen and talk- best boy ever.
> 
> View attachment 448350


Aww that's so wonderful to hear xx


----------



## Charity

Lovely photos. WW must be so comforted to see him settled and happy and she can still see him.


----------



## popcornsmum

Joy84 said:


> Funny you would say that @popcornsmum ...
> View attachment 448340


Ohhh Phoebe!!! You are taking this twinning thing a little too seriously! You're suppose to be the gentler twin!


----------



## Cully

@ChaosCat ,how lovely to hear a little of life with Mojo. Not surprising he still recognises WW voice and says hello to her. I'm sure she's relieved he's got such a happy loving home with someone she knows and trusts. It must have been hard for her.
It's great he and Annie are content to share their lives. Hm, looks like the main competition between them is who brings home the biggest rodent!
Lovely photos, especially the last one. What a smiley face:Cat


----------



## SbanR

Good morning









Had a mooch around outside, a bite to eat and now back to bed


----------



## Charity

Someone's in a very good mood this morning, well, at least when its just me and her. Two good things have happened this week with Bunty. She would like to show off her front legs as the fur has all grown back, that means she hasn't been anxiety chewing for quite a while.....yay!  I've also found another food which she has decided she likes Wainwrights.....another yay!  Those are two major plusses. It makes me so happy to see her happy. Don't you wish when things go right, you could press a button and keep it the same forever.


----------



## Summercat

Lovely update @ChaosCat 

@SbanR - Ollie you are so handsome 

@Charity glad to hear Bunty is less anxious and has a new food she likes ❤

@Joy84 Great photo of Phoebe love the colors


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> Yes I do!
> When mum WW visited me here I brought her a big fat rat the minute she had to leave for the airport. I've also brought a wood pigeon home already.
> 
> A blink for my old friends
> 
> View attachment 448327
> 
> 
> View attachment 448328


It's lovely to see Mojo here


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Someone's in a very good mood this morning, well, at least when its just me and her. Two good things have happened this week with Bunty. She would like to show off her front legs as the fur has all grown back, that means she hasn't been anxiety chewing for quite a while.....yay!  I've also found another food which she has decided she likes Wainwrights.....another yay!  Those are two major plusses. It makes me so happy to see her happy. Don't you wish when things go right, you could press a button and keep it the same forever.
> 
> View attachment 448368
> 
> 
> View attachment 448375
> 
> 
> View attachment 448369
> 
> 
> View attachment 448370
> 
> 
> View attachment 448376


Oh Bunty I'm so pleased to hear you're feeling more relaxed lately & not chewing your leg fur, that's made me so happy.
And your slave has found another food that you like, yay xx


----------



## Cully

@Charity , that's lovely news Bunty is back to full furriness, so no wonder she wants to show if off. I hope she continues to enjoy the Wainwrights too. Misty never liked them when I tried them, but what's new.
I think the happiness thing works both ways. We're happy when they are, and they are more chilled as they don't pick up on our stress. Your ying must be in harmony with their yang.
Give them both a chin tickle for me.


----------



## ChaosCat

Brilliant news @Charity!
Happy for Bunty and for you.


----------



## immum

Can you spot the real cat?


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 448395


Oh Annie, you are such a relaxed girlie


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 448395
> [/QUO
> 
> Must be hard to resist that white fluffy tummy. Good job she has a soft spot for her mum.


----------



## ChaosCat

She enjoys tummy rubs. But I wouldn't recommend anybody else to try that than my sons and myself.
She took an instant liking to @Whompingwillow though, which is really rare. Even our very friendly neighbours are not yet allowed to touch her after three years of being kind to her.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Someone's in a very good mood this morning, well, at least when its just me and her. Two good things have happened this week with Bunty. She would like to show off her front legs as the fur has all grown back, that means she hasn't been anxiety chewing for quite a while.....yay!  I've also found another food which she has decided she likes Wainwrights.....another yay!  Those are two major plusses. It makes me so happy to see her happy. Don't you wish when things go right, you could press a button and keep it the same forever.
> 
> View attachment 448368
> 
> 
> View attachment 448375
> 
> 
> View attachment 448369
> 
> 
> View attachment 448370
> 
> 
> View attachment 448376


Yay!! It really is lovely seeing Bunty looking so happy and relaxed and to hear that her fur has grown back too, brilliant news obviously feeling a lot more relaxed these days, may it long continue


----------



## Bertie'sMum

immum said:


> Can you spot the real cat?
> View attachment 448393


yes, but I'm not saying !!!!!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> She enjoys tummy rubs. But I wouldn't recommend anybody else to try that than my sons and myself.
> She took an instant liking to @Whompingwillow though, which is really rare. Even our very friendly neighbours are not yet allowed to touch her after three years of being kind to her.


You're so privileged to be allowed a tummy rub. I can with Misty but have to watch her like a hawk for signs that Miss Scissorpaws has changed her mind. She really dislikes being held or restricted. I blame it on her being handled roughly as a kitten by the young children of the family I got her from. But that's another story.
(Still can't believe you managed to keep Mojo a secret all this time:Happy).


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> You're so privileged to be allowed a tummy rub. I can with Misty but have to watch her like a hawk for signs that Miss Scissorpaws has changed her mind. She really dislikes being held or restricted. I blame it on her being handled roughly as a kitten by the young children of the family I got her from. But that's another story.
> (Still can't believe you managed to keep Mojo a secret all this time:Happy).


Annie waves her hind leg gently when she has enough.
Re Mojo:
While @Whompingwillow wasn't on here I didn't want to talk about all this, seemed underhand somehow.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## ChaosCat

Doing his sphinx impersonation










And relaxing in the afternoon sun


----------



## ChaosCat

Making up for lost time 
He's really posing today.


----------



## Charity

He is sooooo handsome . Annie's lucky to have such a gorgeous boyfriend.


----------



## Charity

Making the most of the sunshine though not very comfortable


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> Making the most of the sunshine though not very comfortable
> 
> View attachment 448412


Brilliant


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Making the most of the sunshine though not very comfortable
> 
> View attachment 448412


:Hilarious:Hilarious This really made me chuckle, oh silly Toppy :Kiss


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie on top of the world! Well almost, the Catio shelf is about seven feet off the ground so it's high for him.


----------



## Charity

Bunty had an early breakfast this morning. She saw a large ghost spider on the carpet making his way to the bathroom so she batted him to death and before I could sweep him up, she ate him.  Think she's now got tummy ache.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> Bunty had an early breakfast this morning. She saw a large ghost spider on the carpet making his way to the bathroom so she batted him to death and before I could sweep him up, she ate him.  Think she's now got tummy ache.
> 
> View attachment 448446


Poor Bunty 
I expected a ghost spider to be part of her imagination but it was an actual ghost spider  Hope she feels better soon


----------



## Whompingwillow

Molly (and saffis paw print)








it's a fake plant behind her


----------



## Cully

@Charity ,Oh Bunty those eight leggers don't taste nice do they? Misty spent ages digging out a dead one from under a door, then spat it out in disgust. It must have tasted really awful as she doesn't mind the odd chew on an insect.
Misty says 'milk it, and you might get some tasty treats'.:Cat


----------



## Cully

@ChaosCat ,beautiful photo's, I'd quite forgotten how gorgeous he is. All 'the girls' are jealous of you Annie, having such a smashing fella' around. Being such a fierce piratess you'll have no problem fighting them off.


----------



## Charity

I was changing the bed earlier so I moved the cats' blanket onto my dressing table. Next thing....and he's been there over an hour now


----------



## SbanR

And Jessie making herself comfy on my jumper


----------



## AnaLola

Lola in her kitty apartment


----------



## SbanR

A rare decent picture of the two of them together








Sparrows!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo on my lap and on my arm


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> View attachment 448485
> View attachment 448486
> View attachment 448487
> 
> And Jessie making herself comfy on my jumper
> View attachment 448488


Handsome Ollie & gorgeous Jessie xx


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Mojo on my lap and on my arm
> 
> View attachment 448498


Oh I do love your tattoo, such fine detail of handsome Mojo xx


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Mojo on my lap and on my arm
> 
> View attachment 448498


Wow, that's really impressive.


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Oh I do love your tattoo, such fine detail of handsome Mojo xx





Cully said:


> Wow, that's really impressive.


Thank you! I do love it


----------



## Charity

I knew I was good for something


----------



## Psygon

The leaning tower of tonks-ville.










Also: my name is Jammy and I rule the cat tower with my tabby tonk minions.
(Aka: why won't the two-legs put the heating on).


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Bunty had an early breakfast this morning. She saw a large ghost spider on the carpet making his way to the bathroom so she batted him to death and before I could sweep him up, she ate him.  Think she's now got tummy ache.
> 
> View attachment 448446


Oh Bunty! Hope your feeling better. I'd stay away from those pesky spiders if I were you! x

@ChaosCat Wow! Loving the artwork on this tattoo!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Psygon said:


> The leaning tower of tonks-ville.
> 
> View attachment 448538
> 
> 
> Also: my name is Jammy and I rule the cat tower with my tabby tonk minions.
> (Aka: why won't the two-legs put the heating on).
> View attachment 448539


That second photo is unbearable


----------



## Whompingwillow

Important to reset boundaries with a wee squabble


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Important to reset boundaries with a wee squabble
> View attachment 448555
> 
> View attachment 448556


Molly and Kiki- lovely to see you two darlings!


----------



## ebonycat

Whompingwillow said:


> Important to reset boundaries with a wee squabble
> View attachment 448555
> 
> View attachment 448556


Aww they're adorable xx


----------



## ChaosCat

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Summercat

Good morning Annie & hello Molly & Kiki


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 448565


Good morning sweet Annie xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 448565


Love when they lean with their little paws hanging like that. I'm forever taking photos of kiki in that pose guarding her cat-io (or the apartment, I'm not sure. when she is like that I say 'may I pass thank you please' although I'd be more scared of Annie she looks very serious and down to naughty business there!)


----------



## Whompingwillow

All this happened under my watch, I have no authority (and none of that was on the floor to begin with!)


----------



## ewelsh

Love Molly and Kiki, they look full of mischief 


Annie it’s all looking rather red your end, is that your mood or have you had mass slaughter of mice and rats :Hilarious:Hilarious

Lottie caught another baby rat from the farm, which totally disgraced my terriers, I am sure Annie’s is emailing her instructions!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I am sure Annie's is emailing her instructions!


In which case you'd better start saving large glass jars!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Love when they lean with their little paws hanging like that. I'm forever taking photos of kiki in that pose guarding her cat-io (or the apartment, I'm not sure. when she is like that I say 'may I pass thank you please' although I'd be more scared of Annie she looks very serious and down to naughty business there!)
> View attachment 448566


Kiki definitely looks sweeter and more harmless- but then she is no piratess.



ewelsh said:


> Love Molly and Kiki, they look full of mischief
> 
> Annie it's all looking rather red your end, is that your mood or have you had mass slaughter of mice and rats :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Lottie caught another baby rat from the farm, which totally disgraced my terriers, I am sure Annie's is emailing her instructions!


The lamp above my dining table has an orange shade- makes for soft colours in the morning.
Mailing her instructions? So that's why Annie wanted her own tablet?



Cully said:


> In which case you'd better start saving large glass jars!!!


Always good to have one handy.


----------



## Charity

"I've walked up and down in front of you 28 times trying to tell you IT'S TEATIME!!"


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> "I've walked up and down in front of you 28 times trying to tell you IT'S TEATIME!!"
> 
> View attachment 448602


Poor Bunty! Is your mum sometimes a little slow?


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Poor Bunty! Is your mum sometimes a little slow?


At the moment yes, got a bad back, nothing's been done quickly :Meh


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> At the moment yes, got a bad back, nothing's been done quickly :Meh


Argh! Poor you then, Bunty ought to bring you your tea instead.


----------



## ChaosCat

Such a cuddly boy!


----------



## Charity

Lovely pics, especially the last one. What a sweetie you are Mojo xx


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Argh! Poor you then, Bunty ought to bring you your tea instead.


I don't think Bunty's idea of tea is the same as Charity's, especially if it's been freshly caught.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> At the moment yes, got a bad back, nothing's been done quickly :Meh


Ouch, that's not good. Hope you've got something to take or rub on.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Ouch, that's not good. Hope you've got something to take or rub on.


Yes, doing it all, taking the tablets, exercising, rubbing stuff in. Unfortunately it's becoming a regular thing for me...it's an age thing. :Shy


----------



## Joy84

AnaLola said:


> Lola in her kitty apartment
> 
> View attachment 448489


Oh, this takes me back!
I bought this radiator bed for Phoebe when she was young (luckily on a carboot sale so cheap!) ...
She has NEVER set foot in it :Banghead


----------



## Joy84

This bed is being used almost daily now


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Yes, doing it all, taking the tablets, exercising, rubbing stuff in. Unfortunately it's becoming a regular thing for me...it's an age thing. :Shy


I know what you mean. At the moment I'm having a close relationship with a tube of Voltarol, sigh!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Don't think for one minute I'm deprived with such a small outside space, I'v caught mice, rabbits, birdys and today I caught a fish!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Don't think for one minute I'm deprived with such a small outside space, I'v caught mice, rabbits, birdys and today I caught a fish!
> View attachment 448661


Mojo, who likes to catch fish himself, says he is very impressed with his little sister!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity

Had a row do you think?


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Had a row do you think?
> 
> View attachment 448686


Oh dear, hope they make up before bed time.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Had a row do you think?
> 
> View attachment 448686


Oh dear!! I'm sure they'll make up soon Mr and Mrs Toppy adore each other too much for it to last,


----------



## SbanR

Playing with Ollie


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you do know I'm the most handsome boy in your life don't you? Whaddya mean Human Daddy is handsome too? Not as handsome as I am, surely. I mean, look at me! I'm too delicious for words"


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you do know I'm the most handsome boy in your life don't you? Whaddya mean Human Daddy is handsome too? Not as handsome as I am, surely. I mean, look at me! I'm too delicious for words"
> 
> View attachment 448708


That's a beautiful photo of the gorgeous boy!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Had a row do you think?
> 
> View attachment 448686


Oh no!!! Please tell me they've made up now??? :Arghh


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you do know I'm the most handsome boy in your life don't you? Whaddya mean Human Daddy is handsome too? Not as handsome as I am, surely. I mean, look at me! I'm too delicious for words"
> 
> View attachment 448708


Of course you're the most handsomest boy in your human mothers life but human daddy is a joint first with you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you do know I'm the most handsome boy in your life don't you? Whaddya mean Human Daddy is handsome too? Not as handsome as I am, surely. I mean, look at me! I'm too delicious for words"
> 
> View attachment 448708


I've got to agree with @ChaosCat thats a lovely picture


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you do know I'm the most handsome boy in your life don't you? Whaddya mean Human Daddy is handsome too? Not as handsome as I am, surely. I mean, look at me! I'm too delicious for words"
> 
> View attachment 448708


That is a cracking photo Mrs F!!

Frame it. Now.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Had to share these action shots of the girls playing yesterday. As you can see Nova was not prepared to release her prey!

The little madams woke me up this morning with the sound of a very clumsy, bump into everything, slappy match going on in the kitchen :Banghead I think they were just getting impatient waiting for the human to wake up and feed them!


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you do know I'm the most handsome boy in your life don't you? Whaddya mean Human Daddy is handsome too? Not as handsome as I am, surely. I mean, look at me! I'm too delicious for words"
> 
> View attachment 448708


Have to agree with everyone else, that's a super picture @Mrs Funkin. Oscar setting off on his travels


----------



## Charity

Synchronised sleeping this morning. Bunty's keeping an eye on things.


----------



## Cully

They do make me smile. It's like a tiger determined to fit in a fruit bowl. They must be comfortable though.


----------



## slartibartfast

Very busy morning, as always.


----------



## Whompingwillow

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 448750
> View attachment 448751
> View attachment 448752
> View attachment 448753
> View attachment 448754
> 
> Very busy morning, as always.


that glowing belly! maybe that's where the light we have all been looking for, is. It's definitely not at the end of the tunnel.

gorgeous cat's


----------



## Whompingwillow

Laser eyes molly


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you do know I'm the most handsome boy in your life don't you? Whaddya mean Human Daddy is handsome too? Not as handsome as I am, surely. I mean, look at me! I'm too delicious for words"
> 
> View attachment 448708


Oh yes agreed that photo should be framed, poster size maybe! :Smuggrin


----------



## Whompingwillow

Molly just fell off the cat tree by getting far too comfortable, I also happened to get these new cat treats in the post today, so I gave one to her for falling off the tree..







She had no time to be embarrassed! Nom nom


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR

Mine!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ollie! You’re such a handsome boy.


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Mine!!!!
> 
> View attachment 448774
> View attachment 448775


Made me think of a cheer leader


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Mine!!!!
> 
> View attachment 448774
> View attachment 448775


Oh such a clever boy Ollie you killed it.
Such a cute boy you are :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

Hope you're not thinking of moving soon CC.


----------



## Cully




----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Hope you're not thinking of moving soon CC.


Actually I can gently push him aside to go to the loo or make some tea or whatever and he will just rest his head again on my leg or return to my lap when I'm back. He is a very loving boy.



Cully said:


> View attachment 448787


Were you able to resist the invitation to rub this gorgeous rummy?


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 448786
> 
> 
> View attachment 448785
> 
> 
> View attachment 448784


Awwwww


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> View attachment 448787


Feet's lovely feet's


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Actually I can gently push him aside to go to the loo or make some tea or whatever and he will just rest his head again on my leg or return to my lap when I'm back. He is a very loving boy.
> 
> Were you able to resist the invitation to rub this gorgeous rummy?


Aw, Mojo is such a sweetie. If I move and disturb Moo she behaves like a stroppy teenager.
Attempting a tummy rub needs careful calculating, but can be managed for a short time as long as I keep a kickeroo handy. Just in case!!


----------



## Charity

Staying in this morning


----------



## ewelsh

Pretty Bunty. X


----------



## Whompingwillow

And there I was thinking I was alone


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie in one of her favourite beds



















This is my bed! Keep your distance!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo on one of his favourite beds


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy and neighbour Alpha


----------



## Charity

He can't get on my lap so he's trying to squeeze down the side


----------



## Cully

Determined isn't he @Charity. Did he manage to squeeze in?


----------



## SbanR

He was after a blackbird


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> He can't get on my lap so he's trying to squeeze down the side
> 
> View attachment 448856
> 
> 
> View attachment 448857
> 
> 
> View attachment 448854


You mean you didn't move your laptop?!


----------



## Smuge




----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Staying in this morning
> 
> View attachment 448816


Oh sweet little Bunty, love your little pink nosey :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Annie in one of her favourite beds
> 
> View attachment 448836
> 
> 
> View attachment 448837
> 
> 
> This is my bed! Keep your distance!
> View attachment 448838


Lovely Annie :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Mojo on one of his favourite beds
> 
> View attachment 448840


Oh Mojo your belly is so fluffy :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> He can't get on my lap so he's trying to squeeze down the side
> 
> View attachment 448856
> 
> 
> View attachment 448857
> 
> 
> View attachment 448854


:Hilarious:Hilarious This made me laugh but also say aahhh out loud to my phone :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## raysmyheart

_Speedy pretending to be on the beach at the seashore._


----------



## Charity

LeArthur said:


> You mean you didn't move your laptop?!


Yes, I did in the end, he always bullies me into submission. 

They are both off to the vets this morning for their jabs and a check up. I always dread it and I'm pretty sure it will mean dental work.  Plus I can't go inside with them plus I'm having to take them both on my own and I'm worrying about my back. I got the carriers out while they were out in the garden. There will be a hullaboo as soon as they get in them, especially from Bunty. Oh happy day! :Banghead


----------



## Cully

Good luck with that @Charity .
Misty is very good about being in her carrier but oh, she does moan. And it's so heavy, even for a small lightweight like her.
Must take her for a nail trim soon but I don't have my own transport and normally use a taxi. I'm very reluctant to use one now!!
Hope it all goes well and they especially don't need any dental work. And you don't strain your back.
I sense treats happening later.


----------



## ebonycat

Good luck at the vets @Charity i hope their toothy pegs are all ok.
Ebony really hates the carrier, she cries the minute she's in it to when we get home again. Then she runs out of it & hides under the bed for a couple of hours  till teatime.
I always try & get an early appointment to get it out of the way.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Yes, I did in the end, he always bullies me into submission.
> 
> They are both off to the vets this morning for their jabs and a check up. I always dread it and I'm pretty sure it will mean dental work.  Plus I can't go inside with them plus I'm having to take them both on my own and I'm worrying about my back. I got the carriers out while they were out in the garden. There will be a hullaboo as soon as they get in them, especially from Bunty. Oh happy day! :Banghead


Good luck Bunty and Toppy at the vets, let's hope your toothy pegs are all good xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, it's just exhausting being this handsome"


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

That's a lovely picture @Cully.

Rather exhausting vet visit over. My OH said it would take me about 30 minutes or more to get to the vets as I go a different way to him and I drive slower . Well, it took me twenty minutes so I was there 10 minutes early then the vet was 15 minutes late so we were all stuck in a sun filled car for half an hour, then another 15 minutes for me waiting for them to come back out. I had got the carriers out last night so, this morning, we were trying to act as normal, but Bunty is one smart cookie and she knows when something is up unlike Toppy who doesn't notice a thing. She was yelling and running around looking for somewhere to hide about an hour before we were going while Toppy just went to sleep and got whisked out of his bed half asleep straight into the carrier.. Bunty was to be found hiding behind the curtains in the spare room and put up a bit of a fight. She yelled all the way there and all the way back with Toppy chiming in occasionally in support. :Arghh

All's well generally though, as expected, Toppy will need some teeth out sometime soon. As soon as we got home, Bunty just wanted to escape outside. Toppy wanted his lunch as soon as he got in.....nothing new there. 

_Glad to be home









Bunty says - Glad that's over, I can relax now









Toppy says - I got some bad teeth, wanna see?








_


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> That's a lovely picture @Cully.
> 
> Rather exhausting vet visit over. My OH said it would take me about 30 minutes or more to get to the vets as I go a different way to him and I drive slower . Well, it took me twenty minutes so I was there 10 minutes early then the vet was 15 minutes late so we were all stuck in a sun filled car for half an hour, then another 15 minutes for me waiting for them to come back out. I had got the carriers out last night so, this morning, we were trying to act as normal, but Bunty is one smart cookie and she knows when something is up unlike Toppy who doesn't notice a thing. She was yelling and running around looking for somewhere to hide about an hour before we were going while Toppy just went to sleep and got whisked out of his bed half asleep straight into the carrier.. Bunty was to be found hiding behind the curtains in the spare room and put up a bit of a fight. She yelled all the way there and all the way back with Toppy chiming in occasionally in support. :Arghh
> 
> All's well generally though, as expected, Toppy will need some teeth out sometime soon. As soon as we got home, Bunty just wanted to escape outside. Toppy wanted his lunch as soon as he got in.....nothing new there.
> 
> _Glad to be home
> View attachment 448922
> 
> 
> Bunty says - Glad that's over, I can relax now
> View attachment 448926
> 
> 
> Toppy says - I got some bad teeth, wanna see?
> View attachment 448924
> _


Sounds more like an expedition than a vet visit.
Glad to hear that nothing unexpected turned up!


----------



## ChaosCat

When Annie occupies my lap Mojo has to sit on the floor next to us.



















But he moved to his beloved scratcher after a while.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> That's a lovely picture @Cully.
> 
> Rather exhausting vet visit over. My OH said it would take me about 30 minutes or more to get to the vets as I go a different way to him and I drive slower . Well, it took me twenty minutes so I was there 10 minutes early then the vet was 15 minutes late so we were all stuck in a sun filled car for half an hour, then another 15 minutes for me waiting for them to come back out. I had got the carriers out last night so, this morning, we were trying to act as normal, but Bunty is one smart cookie and she knows when something is up unlike Toppy who doesn't notice a thing. She was yelling and running around looking for somewhere to hide about an hour before we were going while Toppy just went to sleep and got whisked out of his bed half asleep straight into the carrier.. Bunty was to be found hiding behind the curtains in the spare room and put up a bit of a fight. She yelled all the way there and all the way back with Toppy chiming in occasionally in support. :Arghh
> 
> All's well generally though, as expected, Toppy will need some teeth out sometime soon. As soon as we got home, Bunty just wanted to escape outside. Toppy wanted his lunch as soon as he got in.....nothing new there.
> 
> _Glad to be home
> View attachment 448922
> 
> 
> Bunty says - Glad that's over, I can relax now
> View attachment 448926
> 
> 
> Toppy says - I got some bad teeth, wanna see?
> View attachment 448924
> _


Wonderful news pretty Bunty, have a rest now. Oh dear Toppy, I am sorry, hopefully it will all be a breeze. Xx

also glad nothing else cropped up. Xx


----------



## Cully

@Charity ,thank you. she allowed me a close up without giving me the stinky eye for once.
Ooh I bet it's good to be home after all that. You paint such a funny picture of the preparations and getting them in the carriers.
My friend with the two I sit for when she's away hates the vet visit too as they both '_yodel_' on the journey there *and* back. And the white one sometimes forgets to switch off when he gets home too.:Hilarious

I have different captions for your photo's. Hope you don't mind my cheek.
#1 Bunty -"Come on then, lets see what all the fuss was about. Open up".
#2 Bunty -"OMG", :Jawdropfainting! "Have you *seen* in there?"
#3 Toppy - "Told ya! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha" :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> When Annie occupies my lap Mojo has to sit on the floor next to us.
> 
> View attachment 448928
> 
> 
> View attachment 448927
> 
> 
> But he moved to his beloved scratcher after a while.
> 
> View attachment 448929


Mojo looks so relaxed and at home. It's a lovely sight.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @Charity ,thank you. she allowed me a close up without giving me the stinky eye for once.
> Ooh I bet it's good to be home after all that. You paint such a funny picture of the preparations and getting them in the carriers.
> My friend with the two I sit for when she's away hates the vet visit too as they both '_yodel_' on the journey there *and* back. And the white one sometimes forgets to switch off when he gets home too.:Hilarious
> 
> I have different captions for your photo's. Hope you don't mind my cheek.
> #1 Bunty -"Come on then, lets see what all the fuss was about. Open up".
> #2 Bunty -"OMG", :Jawdropfainting! "Have you *seen* in there?"
> #3 Toppy - "Told ya! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha" :Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> When Annie occupies my lap Mojo has to sit on the floor next to us.
> 
> View attachment 448928
> 
> 
> View attachment 448927
> 
> 
> But he moved to his beloved scratcher after a while.
> 
> View attachment 448929


Annie's look definitely says "don't you dare try to come up here when I'm here"


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Mojo looks so relaxed and at home. It's a lovely sight.


Mojo is a totally chilled boy these days.
All he needs is the chance to go outside whenever he wants, a lot of routine which he really thrives on, and some more humans around him for a more lively but still calm atmosphere- which is exactly what @Whompingwillow said. He proves her right and did so from the moment he was allowed the use of the flap.
Of course he also needs a huge load of love- but he had that in his former home, too.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Annie's look definitely says "don't you dare try to come up here when I'm here"


And she means it! Annie is the boss, Mojo accepted that from the start.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo's turn now


----------



## Whompingwillow

This is what I come home to








and this, almost definitely the culprit of a certain drowned fishy too..!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh thank goodness the ordeal at the You Know Where is over Bunty and Toppy. Oh so brave


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh thank goodness the ordeal at the You Know Where is over Bunty and Toppy. Oh so brave


Who? Me or them?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Whichever feels most appropriate @Charity


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Who? Me or them?


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

How do you like the decorative cat figurine in my shelf?


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> How do you like the decorative cat figurine in my shelf?
> 
> View attachment 448954


It's a beautiful figurine! Looks like it belongs there, I love it


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> How do you like the decorative cat figurine in my shelf?
> 
> View attachment 448954


Lovely bookend. There must be it's twin nearby.:Happy


----------



## Psygon

Hey everyone it's Ted here. I just wanted to say don't listen to the human. It definitely wasn't me that destroyed the little bird toy with orange feathers. I am absolutely positive it was Waffles and there is absolutely no evidence I had anything to do with it. I hope you guys believe me cos the human didn't!


----------



## Trixie1

Psygon said:


> Hey everyone it's Ted here. I just wanted to say don't listen to the human. It definitely wasn't me that destroyed the little bird toy with orange feathers. I am absolutely positive it was Waffles and there is absolutely no evidence I had anything to do with it. I hope you guys believe me cos the human didn't!
> 
> View attachment 448963


Hey Ted Don't worry! I believe you. What on earth would make your human think it was you!!? Especially having no evidence too! Humans can be confusing sometimes!!


----------



## Smuge




----------



## Psygon

Trixie1 said:


> Hey Ted Don't worry! I believe you. What on earth would make your human think it was you!!? Especially having no evidence too! Humans can be confusing sometimes!!


Phew, thanks - that means a lot that you believe me


----------



## Whompingwillow

very busy and important young lady


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Hey everyone it's Ted here. I just wanted to say don't listen to the human. It definitely wasn't me that destroyed the little bird toy with orange feathers. I am absolutely positive it was Waffles and there is absolutely no evidence I had anything to do with it. I hope you guys believe me cos the human didn't!
> 
> View attachment 448963


Misty says, "Of course I believe you Ted. A fine upstanding chap like you wouldn't be involved in such a terrible crime. You can count on me.
Err......bye the way, you seem to have odd eyebrows. You might wanna check that out!"


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Willow_Warren

Psygon said:


> Hey everyone it's Ted here. I just wanted to say don't listen to the human. It definitely wasn't me that destroyed the little bird toy with orange feathers. I am absolutely positive it was Waffles and there is absolutely no evidence I had anything to do with it. I hope you guys believe me cos the human didn't!
> 
> View attachment 448963


you've tried to blame Waffles


----------



## Charity

After yesterday's stressful day, we've had a lovely day in the garden as summer has returned briefly. Well, I say *we've* had a lovely day, Bunty and I have but not Mum as we think she got bitten by something nasty and has had a reaction, her right eye and cheek have swollen up and her eye looks half the size of the other one. That'll teach her to take us to the vets. Dad said she looks like the Elephant Man :Jawdrop. He always knows how to make her feel better. :Meh

_Is there anybody there?













































_

_
_


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur got himself in a twist... And sat down and didn't move for about 5 minutes. That's my boy


----------



## jasperthecat

Well for once the weather was pretty decent in my neck of the woods and with a bit of time to spare I got on and did a bit more to the second phase of the Catio I'm building.

However there is a new site foreman watching over every move I make! He usually pops out for a few minutes and the back in again but today he never left my side.

Poor Ollie he's absolutely beside himself wanting to find a way to get into the shed end but I can't let him in until I have completed a few more tasks and made it escape proof but with luck and little good weather, it should be ready for him and first inspection by the weekend.
Mind you I've said that before about phase one but the weather has always intervened.

Anyway tonight I thought I'd see how the boys dealt with dusk and opened the window for the first time in the evening not expecting any takers but low and behold Jasper was first out and straight up onto the highest shelf with Ollie relegated to the lower shelves and floor. 
What really surprised us was that unlike Ollie, normally Jasper will only pop out for a minute or two and then he's back in but tonight he almost refused to come in and was out there for a good half hour before we managed to coax him in with some chopped up raw rump steak. It was as if he discovered the outdoors for the first time and it was a delight to see him so relaxed.
I suspect with Jasper being a bit OCD, evenings in the Catio from now on will be a regular thing.

Ollie absolutely desperate to get into the 'shed end'!










Ollie watching every move I made. Even when I was drilling and screwing and using my compound mitre saw he still hung around once he'd got used to it!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Charity, poor you! Sending you all the sympathy needed. Elephant man indeed! I hope Bunty and Toppy gave you some well needed hugs x


----------



## ewelsh

@jasperthecat when will you be stopping with the extension on the extension? It's a huge catio, lucky boys you have!


----------



## dustydiamond1

It was a complete surprise when Chewy sent an orginal painting of me!


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> @jasperthecat when will you be stopping with the extension on the extension? It's a huge catio, lucky boys you have!


I suppose they are lucky when compared to the plight of many less fortunate cats but they're worth it!
I'll leave further expansion of the Catio until I'm sure they'll make full use of it. If they make full use of it at it's present state, then I might be tempted to expand it further which was my plan initially...we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> After yesterday's stressful day, we've had a lovely day in the garden as summer has returned briefly. Well, I say *we've* had a lovely day, Bunty and I have but not Mum as we think she got bitten by something nasty and has had a reaction, her right eye and cheek have swollen up and her eye looks half the size of the other one. That'll teach her to take us to the vets. Dad said she looks like the Elephant Man :Jawdrop. He always knows how to make her feel better. :Meh
> 
> _Is there anybody there?
> View attachment 449005
> 
> 
> View attachment 449006
> 
> 
> View attachment 449007
> 
> 
> View attachment 449009
> 
> 
> View attachment 449008
> 
> 
> _


Oh no @Charity poor you, I hope the swelling goes down & you're not in any discomfort.
Sending healing vibes your way xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh gosh @Charity poor eye and cheek! I hope you had anti histamines and I hope it's settled now.


----------



## Cully

@Charity . Well done Toppy for letting us know about your poor Mum, who I hope is feeling a lot better today.
Remember to give her extra leg rubs and purrs and let her rest.
Oh, and make sure and punish Dad for calling her an elephant.:Jawdrop How about a nice soggy hairball in his shoe:Cat.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh gosh @Charity poor eye and cheek! I hope you had anti histamines and I hope it's settled now.


I don't look much better this morning unfortunately and, typically, we haven't got any antihistamines in the house.  I've had some strawberries for breakfast and some ginger and citrus tea which are supposed to act like antihistamines so that will have to do for the moment. OH is going to get me some at the chemist later. I've never had an allergic reaction to anything before other than penicillin.



Cully said:


> @Charity . Well done Toppy for letting us know about your poor Mum, who I hope is feeling a lot better today.
> Remember to give her extra leg rubs and purrs and let her rest.
> Oh, and make sure and punish Dad for calling her an elephant.:Jawdrop How about a nice soggy hairball in his shoe:Cat.


I like the idea of a soggy hairball, he would absolutely hate that. :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @jasperthecat when will you be stopping with the extension on the extension? It's a huge catio, lucky boys you have!


Has your OH started building Libby's catio?
He doesn't have long so he should get cracking if he hasn't already started


----------



## ewelsh

Poor @Charity, antihistamines will help. Sounds a nasty reaction xxxx


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Has your OH started building Libby's catio?
> He doesn't have long so he should get cracking if he hasn't already started


Has he started? :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Ummmmmm NO


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Has he started? :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> Ummmmmm NO


I hope you didn't hurt yourself falling over laughing


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, there's a strange human here...and something Very Noisy Indeed....so if I sit on here and help that would be good, wouldn't it?"


----------



## Bethanjane22

Day 1 of working from home again (after a month back in the office). Nova couldn't care less, she's out in the garden chasing bugs and watching the birds. However my little worrier Luna has been meowing at me and staring at me all morning...I don't think she likes me being home


----------



## ChaosCat

What do I hear there?










Oooooooooh, it's my mum @Whompingwillow 's voice over the phone!
Must come and talk to her!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> What do I hear there?
> 
> View attachment 449067
> 
> 
> Oooooooooh, it's my mum @Whompingwillow 's voice over the phone!
> Must come and talk to her!
> 
> View attachment 449068


Aw, it looks like he has a lot to tell her:Happy


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Aw, it looks like he has a lot to tell her:Happy


He always has. He gets so excited to hear her voice. At first he just sits there with his back to me and the phone and twitches his ears, then he comes over and they really talk, with Mojo answering @Whompingwillow

It's so lovely to witness! And as he never reacts this way when I talk to anybody else he definitely remembers and loves her voice.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> He always has. He gets so excited to hear her voice. At first he just sits there with his back to me and the phone and twitches his ears, then he comes over and they really talk, with Mojo answering @Whompingwillow
> 
> It's so lovely to witness! And as he never reacts this way when I talk to anybody else he definitely remembers and loves her voice.


That's so nice. I'm sure it must give them both a lot of comfort to maintain the relationship they had together.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Cleaning the scimitars...


----------



## Psygon

I keep telling the boys it's too soon to be thinking about Christmas but Ted insisted on wearing his Xmas bandana


----------



## Charity




----------



## Psygon

Darcy making sure Waffles stays still for bathtime.


----------



## Minuscule

Ren sleeping in an awkward position as usual...


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> Cleaning the scimitars...
> 
> View attachment 449075


Very important to keep your weapons in good order.


----------



## Cully

My Mousey I tell you. Mine!


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Darcy making sure Waffles stays still for bathtime.
> View attachment 449091


look at Waffles face :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Minuscule said:


> Ren sleeping in an awkward position as usual...


Oh hello Ren, lovely to see you


----------



## Bethanjane22

We've had an eventful morning in our house today!

Nova went for a number 2 in the littler tray, managed to get a bit stuck on her fur on the way out and then proceeded to rub her backside along the hallway floor to try and get it off. In doing so she just smushed the poo even more into her fur.

So I've spent the last 40 minutes wresting with a very annoyed cat trying to clean her up!

She's not impressed (as you can see). Then she and her sister had a little squabble in the garden (I'm assuming because nova was annoyed anyway and Luna could smell the remnants of the poo on her).

Praying for a peaceful afternoon so I can work in peace! :Banghead


----------



## Charity

Aaaah, cat motherhood. Bliss!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Aaaah, cat motherhood. Bliss!


It is just pure, endless joy :Hilarious


----------



## Bethanjane22

She's just been shouting up at me like a feline Romeo. So I went down to let her in. As soon as I opened the door, she ran down to the end of the garden!


----------



## Charity

Toppy's been out in the garden nearly all day today, he loves the sunshine. I called him in once but he just sat himself on his cat tower here as if to say firmly 'No'.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Toppy's been out in the garden nearly all day today, he loves the sunshine. I called him in once but he just sat himself on his cat tower here as if to say firmly 'No'.
> 
> View attachment 449143
> 
> 
> View attachment 449144


Sticking out his tongue at you, too!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Toppy's been out in the garden nearly all day today, he loves the sunshine. I called him in once but he just sat himself on his cat tower here as if to say firmly 'No'.
> 
> View attachment 449143
> 
> 
> View attachment 449144





ChaosCat said:


> Sticking out his tongue at you, too!


I was going to say he looks like he's laughing at you, the cheeky boy


----------



## LeArthur

Thanks for the Ferplast Rotating Comb suggestion @buffie, I think Arthur approves


----------



## ebonycat

LeArthur said:


> Thanks for the Ferplast Rotating Comb suggestion @buffie, I think Arthur approves
> 
> View attachment 449145
> 
> 
> View attachment 449146


Oh Arthur you look like you're in total bliss x


----------



## buffie

LeArthur said:


> Thanks for the Ferplast Rotating Comb suggestion @buffie, I think Arthur approves
> 
> View attachment 449145
> 
> 
> View attachment 449146


.................Now that looks like one very relaxed puss cat .I'm glad Arthur approves


----------



## Psygon

LeArthur said:


> Thanks for the Ferplast Rotating Comb suggestion @buffie, I think Arthur approves
> 
> View attachment 449145
> 
> 
> View attachment 449146


Now that is definitely the look of a blissed out cat!


----------



## Psygon

It was a new bow tie kind of day today :-D


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Praying for a peaceful afternoon so I can work in peace! :Banghead
> View attachment 449125


Oh the joys of having long haired cats:Smug


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 449144


Love the 2nd pic.
Who are you laughing at you cheeky boy


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> It was a new bow tie kind of day today :-D
> 
> View attachment 449150
> 
> View attachment 449151


Very smart & so very handsome :Kiss


----------



## StinWom

Zelda is finally lying down after having run all over the house in a frenzy...


----------



## TriTri

Poor Max hasn't been well since we lost our sweet Tessy. He's been very quiet and then he got into a fight (I believe) with another cat and is now waiting to see the vet about his very swollen front poor . But as you can see, he's still as gorgeous as ever... .


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> View attachment 449180
> View attachment 449178
> View attachment 449179
> Poor Max hasn't been well since we lost our sweet Tessy. He's been very quiet and then he got into a fight (I believe) with another cat and is now waiting to see the vet about his very swollen front poor . But as you can see, he's still as gorgeous as ever... .


I liked the picture because Max is so very handsome, not course Max is sad & hurt.
I hope his foot heals with some antibiotics.
Poor Max, he must wonder where Tessy has gone 
Beautiful, black panther Max, I'm sending you healing vibes & love xx


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> I liked the picture because Max is gorgeous, not course Max is sad & hurt.
> I hope his foot heals with some antibiotics.
> Poor Max, he must wonder where Tessy has gone
> Max you're so very handsome, beautiful black panther. I'm sending you healing vibes & love xx


Awww thank you @ebonycat. We're sending some of ours to you too. Has anyone here had a cat with a swollen paw before and if so, how long before the swelling goes down & what was your cat prescribed? It doesn't "look" infected, so maybe bruised(?), maybe he needs anti-inflammatory's & painkillers (?). Hopefully the vet will reply tomorrow.


----------



## ChaosCat

TriTri said:


> Awww thank you @ebonycat. We're sending some of ours to you too. Has anyone here had a cat with a swollen paw before and if so, how long before the swelling goes down & what was your cat prescribed? It doesn't "look" infected, so maybe bruised(?), maybe he needs anti-inflammatory's & painkillers (?). Hopefully the vet will reply tomorrow.


Hope Max gets seen today!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Max  heal fast, lovely boy.

Hope you're doing okay @TriTri x


----------



## Charity

Oh Max, what have you been up to? Your Mum has had enough of vets. Hope you'll soon be better...and keep out of trouble. Xxx


----------



## Psygon

Ted teefies


----------



## Cully

@TriTri ,sorry no experience of poorly paws but I would think painkillers to make him more comfy, and antibiotics as a precaution. It should start to feel better quickly.
Poor Max, I expect he's missing Tessy. Lots of activities to keep him occupied should help.
How are you keeping?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

TriTri said:


> Awww thank you @ebonycat. We're sending some of ours to you too. Has anyone here had a cat with a swollen paw before and if so, how long before the swelling goes down & what was your cat prescribed? It doesn't "look" infected, so maybe bruised(?), maybe he needs anti-inflammatory's & painkillers (?). Hopefully the vet will reply tomorrow.


the only time any of mine have had a swollen paw it was because they had been trying to catch bees/wasps and got stung in the process anti-inflammatories /painkillers sorted out the problem quite quickly.


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> View attachment 449180
> View attachment 449178
> View attachment 449179
> Poor Max hasn't been well since we lost our sweet Tessy. He's been very quiet and then he got into a fight (I believe) with another cat and is now waiting to see the vet about his very swollen front poor . But as you can see, he's still as gorgeous as ever... .


That last photo is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Oh! Wasn't I supposed to eat that then?


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> View attachment 449208
> 
> Oh! Wasn't I supposed to eat that then?


You can eat anything Misty
Your mummy just wants you to eat!


----------



## Psygon

My internet has been down most of the day so I've not been able to work... I could have read a book or something but instead I made Waffles a bow tie


----------



## Cully

Time definitely not wasted then, and modelled beautifully by it's owner:Cat


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper saying hi to you all. & the birds on the roof


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Bethanjane22

Bought the girls an oval scratcher bed, which hadn't been used since I bought it about a month ago.

My OH had an idea to put it on the also unused level of the cat tree. He'd barely put it down, and Luna was straight in it!

Look mum, it's a brand new scratcher bed that I've definitely never ever seen before!


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh poor Max  heal fast, lovely boy.
> 
> Hope you're doing okay @TriTri x


Thank you. Life goes on for the rest of us... heartbroken over Tessy.... just have to keep busy and try not to think about what's obviously happened. It's all meant to be, in my book anyway.


----------



## TriTri

ChaosCat said:


> Hope Max gets seen today!


Thank you, but no reply from the vet yet. Will chase them up tomorrow.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Oh Max, what have you been up to? Your Mum has had enough of vets. Hope you'll soon be better...and keep out of trouble. Xxx


He's been sticking to the garden thankfully and in the pen the day there were pavement works. I've really had enough of vet visits yes and I hoped Max's paw's swelling would go down, but although he walks on it, he still holds it up a bit sometimes and it's still huge.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> @TriTri ,sorry no experience of poorly paws but I would think painkillers to make him more comfy, and antibiotics as a precaution. It should start to feel better quickly.
> Poor Max, I expect he's missing Tessy. Lots of activities to keep him occupied should help.
> How are you keeping?


Hi Cully, how are you, Misty & Sooty?

A huge fox had been sleeping in our garden before Max's incident, so I'm hoping it was a small cat fight and not that Max walloped the fox. It's been a week now, so maybe I should have tried to get it looked at sooner.... dreading returning to the vet's... with such sad memories there... other nearby vets are only doing emergency apt's, or they're too far to take scaredy Max to in the car, or they've not been good with previous cats of mine or friends cats etc. Why can't they let us go in and have a screen up like they do in supermarkets, wear a mask etc etc? They are all new inexperienced vet's at my surgery and they've made umpteen mistakes lately, so it's very frustrating. The specialist was on holiday when Tessy needed him. Hopefully with the quick turnover in vet's at my surgery, we'll soon get a better one. Fortunately Max doesn't need to go too often. So I guess the word frustrated comes to mind!


----------



## TriTri

Bertie'sMum said:


> the only time any of mine have had a swollen paw it was because they had been trying to catch bees/wasps and got stung in the process anti-inflammatories /painkillers sorted out the problem quite quickly.


Thank you. I hope Max gets some soon.


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> That last photo is absolutely beautiful


Thank you @SbanR ... it's just a zoomed in photo of the second photo!


----------



## Joy84

Bethanjane22 said:


> Bought the girls an oval scratcher bed, which hadn't been used since I bought it about a month ago.
> 
> My OH had an idea to put it on the also unused level of the cat tree. He'd barely put it down, and Luna was straight in it!
> 
> Look mum, it's a brand new scratcher bed that I've definitely never ever seen before!
> View attachment 449242


Because with cat furniture, like with property it's LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Hi Cully, how are you, Misty & Sooty?
> 
> A huge fox had been sleeping in our garden before Max's incident, so I'm hoping it was a small cat fight and not that Max walloped the fox. It's been a week now, so maybe I should have tried to get it looked at sooner.... dreading returning to the vet's... with such sad memories there... other nearby vets are only doing emergency apt's, or they're too far to take scaredy Max to in the car, or they've not been good with previous cats of mine or friends cats etc. Why can't they let us go in and have a screen up like they do in supermarkets, wear a mask etc etc? They are all new inexperienced vet's at my surgery and they've made umpteen mistakes lately, so it's very frustrating. The specialist was on holiday when Tessy needed him. Hopefully with the quick turnover in vet's at my surgery, we'll soon get a better one. Fortunately Max doesn't need to go too often. So I guess the word frustrated comes to mind!


My guess is if it's been a week or more with no improvement it's likely to be infected, so AB's needed. Just imo.
I felt the same after I lost my beautiful dog 4 years ago. Every time I went shopping I just couldn't bear to go in the pet food aisle, and couldn't watch anything animal related on TV. I was an emotional wreck, even though I'd done the best for her.
Hope you can manage to see a vet who you can trust.
Moo and Sooty are fine, although he is getting really cheeky nicking her food.


----------



## SbanR

We had a long outing this morning. Ollie spent the whole time after blackbirds roosting in the hedges, diving in
It was a right job untangling the lead


----------



## MissyfromMice

I don't want to brag, but my thighs look great


----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> I don't want to brag, but my thighs look great
> 
> View attachment 449259


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

Given any opportunity Lola is straight onto the bunnies hut (it had only been out the run a matter of seconds as I was moving it to fresh grass). Andre wanted to join Lola on the top of the hut but he was told a firm "no" (bless him)









But she does look absolutely splendid



















(Lola is in a hyper mood today!!)


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie loves her Saffi ball!


----------



## Charity

Game on


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Annie loves her Saffi ball!
> 
> View attachment 449275
> 
> 
> View attachment 449274


Amazed you still have that lol, you must keep a very good eye on it


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Amazed you still have that lol, you must keep a very good eye on it


I do! I always put it right back into a closed box after playing. It's been her favourite ball since you gave it to her over two years ago.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Some photos from my ride this morning... it was near the end of the lesson so stretching him off (must lengthen my stirrups... didn't realise they were so short)

This horse has had a little time off as he's had a cough but apart from leg yield (which he hates), he went well today.

H x


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Game on
> 
> View attachment 449279
> 
> 
> View attachment 449278


Bunty! I've never seen so many toys, beds, tents, scratchers etc for two cats; you'll never be bored, lucky girl.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> My guess is if it's been a week or more with no improvement it's likely to be infected, so AB's needed. Just imo.
> I felt the same after I lost my beautiful dog 4 years ago. Every time I went shopping I just couldn't bear to go in the pet food aisle, and couldn't watch anything animal related on TV. I was an emotional wreck, even though I'd done the best for her.
> Hope you can manage to see a vet who you can trust.
> Moo and Sooty are fine, although he is getting really cheeky nicking her food.


Well Sooty you rascal! Good job Moo is the sharing type. You've often mentioned your dearly departed dog and yes, it's just like that.

Max saw the vet today and I was told Max had an abscess from a cat bite, which was oozing puss by the time they had shaved him & finished with him, but that was relieving the pressure. I was told he was given an antibiotic injection & painkiller. They put a collar of shame on (Max not me :Hilarious), gave me a week's supply of antibiotics to start from Monday and 'said to keep him in for a week. I can bathe the paw with Hibiscrub or cooled down boiled water and he shouldn't need to go back. I got him a Credelio flea tablet & Milbemax de-wormer whilst we were there, to save another trip.


----------



## Psygon

Just Ted lounging around.


----------



## Cully

@TriTri , oh I'm so glad you got to see a vet and get Max started on treatment. He'll be feeling better soon although probably not happy being 'grounded'.:Sour Hopefully you won't have any need to go back.
Here's a pic if my lovely girl Chelsea.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Today I’m making jam... I put my apron on.., but I don’t want to make it dirty!!


----------



## ewelsh

Yesterday we had a long walk in the Lincolnshire Wolds, very pretty. Yes that's how far behind my husband I was :Hilarious










this cottage garden we last put mine to shame


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Yes that's how far behind my husband I was :Hilarious


Deliberate??


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Deliberate??


Of course :Smuggrin


----------



## DolomiTTe

Basil's chilling in the sun as we speak!


----------



## Charity

Don't think I'll be getting up any time soon


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Psygon

The challenge was simple and clear. Pull the face you want to see on a Christmas card. Waffles nailed it, Jammy maybe looks a bit too pretty and a bit too posed - what do you think?

Waffles:









Jammy:


----------



## Trixie1

Psygon said:


> The challenge was simple and clear. Pull the face you want to see on a Christmas card. Waffles nailed it, Jammy maybe looks a bit too pretty and a bit too posed - what do you think?
> 
> Waffles:
> View attachment 449348
> 
> 
> Jammy:
> View attachment 449347


I think they both nailed it. Looking very Christmassy there Waffles does love poking her tongue out doesn't she both so beautiful!

@Charity Well!! It would be a shame to move her. Just have to stay put for a while, got a good book to hand!!?


----------



## LeArthur

It's like his bum is too big for the chair


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Psygon I think Jammy looks delicious and both of them look perfect for a Christmas card. In seriousness, I love the picture of Jammy and she does not look too posed at all IMHO.


----------



## Summercat

@Psygon 
I think it depends what look you want with the card. Waffles is more a cute pic and Jammy more elegant but both are great photos ❤


----------



## Willow_Warren

Psygon said:


> The challenge was simple and clear. Pull the face you want to see on a Christmas card. Waffles nailed it, Jammy maybe looks a bit too pretty and a bit too posed - what do you think?
> 
> Waffles:
> View attachment 449348
> 
> 
> Jammy:
> View attachment 449347


I think waffles had achieved the candid shot whilst jammy has gone for true professionalism.

H x


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> @TriTri , oh I'm so glad you got to see a vet and get Max started on treatment. He'll be feeling better soon although probably not happy being 'grounded'.:Sour Hopefully you won't have any need to go back.
> Here's a pic if my lovely girl Chelsea.
> View attachment 449310


Aww she was beautiful @Cully. Look at her dear little face with eyes full of love ❤.


----------



## Joy84

Phoebe's idea of Sunday chillaxing- lounging in a sunny spot with a magazine :Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice

Joy84 said:


> Phoebe's idea of Sunday chillaxing- lounging in a sunny spot with a magazine :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 449392


What a lovely picture !


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Aww she was beautiful @Cully. Look at her dear little face with eyes full of love ❤.


Thank you. She truly was my soul mate and saw me through some bad times. Irreplaceable.
Hope Max is starting to benefit from his meds now. He's a sweet boy.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

Mr Fluffy Tum


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Mr Fluffy Tum
> 
> View attachment 449420


He always looks cuddly. How are you feeling now, much better I hope.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> He always looks cuddly. How are you feeling now, much better I hope.


Yes thank you, nearly normal now :Wacky


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Yes thank you, nearly normal now :Wacky


Glad to hear it. Although have you heard? Seems there's a new normal that we have to get used to now.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova is very much enjoying this heatwave as it means her favourite swing chairs are out in the garden!


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Nova is very much enjoying this heatwave as it means her favourite swing chairs are out in the garden!
> 
> View attachment 449424


That's lovely


----------



## ewelsh

That’s a very smart swing chair Nova


----------



## Charity

Willing me to go away so she can get some sleep :Banghead


----------



## ChaosCat

Willing me to keep sitting so he can get some sleep


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie - willing me to not find her...








Oh it worked


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Lottie - willing me to not find her...
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Oh it worked


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Lottie - willing me to not find her...
> 
> Oh it worked


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna: She's behind me again, isn't she mum? 









Luna: Don't get in my space sis! 
Nova: ...but...I love you.
Luna: *eye roll*


----------



## Psygon

Waffles loves being in the cat run. Especially when she can get some sun bathing in and work on her tan.


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Waffles loves being in the cat run. Especially when she can get some sun bathing in and work on her tan.
> 
> View attachment 449451
> 
> View attachment 449452


Supermodel pose there Waffles :Kiss


----------



## Summercat

Waffles looks so grown up in that first photo @Psygon , for some reason I don't think of her as fully an adult yet but she is :Cat Gorgeous pic.


----------



## slartibartfast

Arthur!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Summercat said:


> Waffles looks so grown up in that first photo @Psygon , for some reason I don't think of her as fully an adult yet but she is :Cat Gorgeous pic.


but waffles will always be the baby of the group (until a new younger kitty comes along )


----------



## ewelsh

Arthur :Kiss


----------



## Tawny75

Nope, I am not getting up, I am staying here.....


----------



## MissyfromMice

Smiling Missy


----------



## Bethanjane22

Decided to put up a print in the cat tree corner to represent the girls. It's a moon and stars (for Luna & Nova). I don't think Luna is that impressed to be honest!


----------



## Psygon

Turned y back for a second while I was filling up the puzzle ball feeders...


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Turned y back for a second while I was filling up the puzzle ball feeders...
> 
> View attachment 449488


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Turned y back for a second while I was filling up the puzzle ball feeders...
> 
> View attachment 449488


You mean that isn't a puzzle feeder?!


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Decided to put up a print in the cat tree corner to represent the girls. It's a moon and stars (for Luna & Nova). I don't think Luna is that impressed to be honest!
> View attachment 449486


Oh, she is, she's just wondering how much she could sell it for.....maybe two boxes of tuna?


----------



## Psygon

LeArthur said:


> You mean that isn't a puzzle feeder?!


no, although it has been pointed out to me that it's like a big jam jar so why am I surprised Jammy has her head in it


----------



## Willow_Warren

Psygon said:


> Turned y back for a second while I was filling up the puzzle ball feeders...
> 
> View attachment 449488


Does she not know that naughty and nice list are bring drawn up???


----------



## Psygon

Willow_Warren said:


> Does she not know that naughty and nice list are bring drawn up???


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

She reckons there is no chance she could be lower than Waffles


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Turned y back for a second while I was filling up the puzzle ball feeders...
> 
> View attachment 449488


Just cutting out the middleman:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

Hey human, it's time to finish work now says Ted


----------



## MissyfromMice

Playtime


----------



## Bethanjane22

My little needy office buddy! She voluntarily groomed her sister this morning. I was in a state of shock! It could have been because Nova had some food left on her neck from breakfast, but I'll take it as love :Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR




----------



## ChaosCat

He looks like he has lovely dreams


----------



## Charity

Fun with a friend


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is preparing for Friday night.


----------



## Tawny75

My puuuursonal assistant...


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## TriTri

Maxi-Baby ❤... doing the okey cokey with his back leg again.


----------



## Charity

Hallo Max sweetie, how are you feeling now? Hope you are getting better. xx


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Hallo Max sweetie, how are you feeling now? Hope you are getting better. xx


Hello back! Max's swelling has gone down now on his front paw, thank you! He's taking his last antibiotic tonight. I found the culprit cat trying to get in the front cat-flap! A very long haired big cat! I'm not sure where he came from & I hope he doesn't come back and that he leaves my Maxi alone.


----------



## ChaosCat

Enjoying the evening in the garden.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Hello back! Max's swelling has gone down now on his front paw, thank you! He's taking his last antibiotic tonight. I found the culprit cat trying to get in the front cat-flap! A very long haired big cat! I'm not sure where he came from & I hope he doesn't come back and that he leaves my Maxi alone.


Is it one with a chip so only Max can use it?
It might be an idea to keep a water spray bottle handy and give the stray a blast if he shows his face. Getting a good soaking a few times might be enough to deter him.
Lovely pic if Max, he's got a lovely sweet face.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Is it one with a chip so only Max can use it?
> It might be an idea to keep a water spray bottle handy and give the stray a blast if he shows his face. Getting a good soaking a few times might be enough to deter him.
> Lovely pic if Max, he's got a lovely sweet face.


Awww thanks @Cully. Yes the front door has a microchip cat-flap, so only Max can use it, (unlike the one in the back door). I'm keeping my eyes and ears open for him.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Awww thanks @Cully. Yes the front door has a microchip cat-flap, so only Max can use it, (unlike the one in the back door). I'm keeping my eyes and ears open for him.


We had a problem with a ginger bully. If I got near enough I would hiss at him too, just to get the message home that he wasn't welcome and he would slink away.
I felt guilty about being unpleasant to him but Misty is only a small girl and would come off worse if he got to her.
I like all the local cats, but I'm a tigeress when it comes to my cubs.


----------



## Charity

How I left Bunty at bedtime last night










Toppy waiting to be posted somewhere.....any offers?


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> How I left Bunty at bedtime last night
> 
> View attachment 449709
> 
> 
> Toppy waiting to be posted somewhere.....any offers?
> 
> View attachment 449710


Send him to me please, could you squeeze Bunty in too? Don't think they should be separated! Thanks


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy waiting to be posted somewhere.....any offers?


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> How I left Bunty at bedtime last night
> 
> View attachment 449709
> 
> 
> Toppy waiting to be posted somewhere.....any offers?
> 
> View attachment 449710


Here here here!!!!!

Toppy and Arthur would have a wonderful time together


----------



## LeArthur

I was planning on sitting on the chair to enjoy my cuppa and apple turnover.......









But I guess the footstool will do :Sorry


----------



## ChaosCat

Warm and sunny- garden time


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Charity

Ready...steady...pounce!









Gotcha


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> Here here here!!!!!
> 
> Toppy and Arthur would have a wonderful time together


Now what would Arthur and Toppy actually do I ask? Toppy is a peeping Tom, Arthur would sleep through all the gossip :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Now what would Arthur and Toppy actually do I ask? Toppy is a peeping Tom, Arthur would sleep through all the gossip :Hilarious:Hilarious


Actually, I think Arthur would turn into a peeping Tom


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> We had a problem with a ginger bully. If I got near enough I would hiss at him too, just to get the message home that he wasn't welcome and he would slink away.
> I felt guilty about being unpleasant to him but Misty is only a small girl and would come off worse if he got to her.
> I like all the local cats, but I'm a tigeress when it comes to my cubs.


Yes, your cub is petite & needs protecting.

I saw the cat running past in the early hours of this morning. He's probably an un-neutered Tom in new territory. I don't do horrible to cats, but perhaps my singing to him would have the same effect as it has on Max?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre's favourite toy today is an amazon box!









H x


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> Andre's favourite toy today is an amazon box!
> View attachment 449803
> 
> 
> H x


Andre and Toppy would have great fun together in Amazon boxes, we had the same yesterday


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> View attachment 449751
> View attachment 449752
> View attachment 449753
> View attachment 449754


Oh what lovely toothy pegs you have Ollie x


----------



## Purplecatlover

Ah yes. Great place to lay jasp :Joyful


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Yes, your cub is petite & needs protecting.
> 
> I saw the cat running past in the early hours of this morning. He's probably an un-neutered Tom in new territory. I don't do horrible to cats, but perhaps my singing to him would have the same effect as it has on Max?


Hm, that either means he is so bewitched by your serenades that he just melts. Or, he runs for the hills!!
If this cat is a stray then maybe a rescue would TNR him.


----------



## Tawny75

Honestly Sev. I love it when you lay on my chest as I am going to bed....honest.


----------



## ebonycat

Purplecatlover said:


> Ah yes. Great place to lay jasp :Joyful
> View attachment 449805


Aww Jasper's got so big, can't believe he's the same tiny little kitten you brought home


----------



## Psygon

Today must be yellow jumper and jeans day. First pic is just now, second pic is same time last year.

Edited as the pics didn't upload first time around!


----------



## ewelsh

That is so weird @Psygon, both great photos, BUT, do you still have the same socks on? If you do that is freaky :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Sunday morning play time


----------



## popcornsmum

Dont you worry Popcorn Il get the huge spider crawling up the wall at midnight. You just sleep now.


----------



## Purplecatlover

ebonycat said:


> Aww Jasper's got so big, can't believe he's the same tiny little kitten you brought home


He's a little bit.. erm.. chunky let's say!  Need to go on a diet lol


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> That is so weird @Psygon, both great photos, BUT, do you still have the same socks on? If you do that is freaky :Hilarious


Hahah no, but I did check :Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

It may be CK's birthday today but he reserves the right to curl up with his hot water bauble* and dream about Christmas. 









*I've decided the reason they snuggle with this bauble as it gets warm and then they have what is basically a hot water bottle in bed with them!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww Happy Birthday, handsome  You snuggle that bauble all you like.


----------



## Willow_Warren

My mum thinks he looks sad...



















(Although I'm not sure he should be on my new quite... especially as it's not finished)

H x


----------



## Psygon

When Jammy is no where to be found and CK helps you find her


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> It may be CK's birthday today but he reserves the right to curl up with his hot water bauble* and dream about Christmas.
> View attachment 449903
> 
> 
> *I've decided the reason they snuggle with this bauble as it gets warm and then they have what is basically a hot water bottle in bed with them!


Do they each have a bauble of their own?


----------



## ChaosCat

When you need a bed, a blanket and another bed to sleep


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> When you need a bed, a blanket and another bed to sleep
> 
> View attachment 449911
> 
> 
> View attachment 449912
> 
> 
> View attachment 449913


Oh Mojo is that soft enough for you now?


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> When you need a bed, a blanket and another bed to sleep
> 
> View attachment 449911
> 
> 
> View attachment 449912
> 
> 
> View attachment 449913


Oh Mojo, don't you think that's been slightly greedy


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Oh Mojo is that soft enough for you now?





Charity said:


> Oh Mojo, don't you think that's been slightly greedy


I'm to tell you from Mojo that yes, thanks, it's appropriately soft and no, it's not at all greedy, it's just what he deserves...

...because my bed is only available during the night:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Mojo! You are just like the Princess and the Pea


----------



## Charity

How is anybody supposed to work like this? Been here for two hours now.


----------



## Callidora

Moki, making sure I don't drown in the bath


----------



## lymorelynn

tea in bed with the girls this morning


----------



## ChaosCat

Quiet Sunday evening


----------



## Willow_Warren

Is that a comfy position?



















Hannah x


----------



## Charity

Bunty's been very unsociable today and stayed under the bed most of the day, not even coming out for her lunch. I think Purdey has been too noisy and boisterous for her. I've had the window open all afternoon so she could have gone outside.  She's out now to remind me its teatime.


----------



## ChaosCat

Oh Bunty! Enjoy your life more!


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Oh Bunty! Enjoy your life more!


I wish she would


----------



## Bethanjane22

These two catching the last of the sun today in the "jungle"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I do hope you didn't mean me when you said you needed new bedding plants"


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I do hope you didn't mean me when you said you needed new bedding plants"
> 
> View attachment 449932


No, no Oscar. Never you worry.
You look so comfy, I'm sure Human Mummy meant you are her new bedding plant


----------



## Jojomomo

Look mum, we're posing nicely and together for once!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity




----------



## Willow_Warren

This just isn’t helpful


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> View attachment 449973
> 
> View attachment 449974





Willow_Warren said:


> This just isn't helpful


Well, aren't they brilliant assistants?!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think they are all being Very Helpful Indeed!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 449973
> 
> View attachment 449974


Is Toppy just trying to check what you're saying about him before you hit 'send'?.



Willow_Warren said:


> This just isn't helpful


Very willing office juniors. I could do with some help with filing if you can spare them. I pay 3 Dreamies an hour.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Is Toppy just trying to check what you're saying about him before you hit 'send'?.
> 
> Very willing office juniors. I could do with some help with filing if you can spare them. I pay 3 Dreamies an hour.


No, after me paying attention to Bunty, the next thing he gets jealous of is me being on my laptop. He thinks I should be paying more attention to him.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> No, after me paying attention to Bunty, the next thing he gets jealous of is me being on my laptop. He thinks I should be paying more attention to him.


At least he doesn't plonk his bum on your keyboard while you're typing like Moo. Or does he?


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Hm, that either means he is so bewitched by your serenades that he just melts. Or, he runs for the hills!!
> If this cat is a stray then maybe a rescue would TNR him.


Runs for hills, I'm afraid @Cully. He's getting more tolerant now with time. I'll find out if anyone else knows of the cat and will ring the Cats Protection for a trap if need be and then check for a microchip.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Runs for hills, I'm afraid @Cully. He's getting more tolerant now with time. I'll find out if anyone else knows of the cat and will ring the Cats Protection for a trap if need be and then check for a microchip.


You could be doing him a great favour if he's a stray and/or unneutered.


----------



## Cully

It's getting warm and I'd really like to put the fan on.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> It's getting warm and I'd really like to put the fan on.
> View attachment 449998


Go on then, I dare you


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Go on then, I dare you


You have a cruel streak @Charity. 
She does actually lie under it while it's already on. The movement brushes the side of her head and the low hum lulls her to sleep. I don't think she would appreciate it being switched on while she's underneath though as it clunks a bit when it starts up.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> You have a cruel streak @Charity.
> She does actually lie under it while it's already on. The movement brushes the side of her head and the low hum lulls her to sleep. I don't think she would appreciate it being switched on while she's underneath though as it clunks a bit when it starts up.
> View attachment 450002


Bunty won't even stay in the same room as a fan, on or off


----------



## Tawny75

Excuse the sleeping Mr T, but this morning Sev was comfy...


----------



## Charity

Enjoying the garden while summer lasts


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Britt

Sorry for not posting the last few weeks but I have been ill and was tested twice for corona. The results were negative but I'm still extremely tired. Pooh didn't leave my side.


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> View attachment 450030
> Sorry for not posting the last few weeks but I have been ill and was tested twice for corona. The results were negative but I'm still extremely tired. Pooh didn't leave my side.


Sorry to hear you've been so poorly. What a worry for you. Hope you're on the mend now and will be feeling a lot better soon.
Nice to see a pic of Pooh and hear he is such a good nurse. Take care xx


----------



## LeArthur

Looks like someone's had a boring Monday


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> You could be doing him a great favour if he's a stray and/or unneutered.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Enjoying the garden while summer lasts
> 
> View attachment 450011


Such a sweet photo of Toppy (Trotters) @Charity

All the photos on this thread are lovely.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> It's getting warm and I'd really like to put the fan on.
> View attachment 449998


You could ask her to Moo- ve


----------



## Britt

Cully said:


> Sorry to hear you've been so poorly. What a worry for you. Hope you're on the mend now and will be feeling a lot better soon.
> Nice to see a pic of Pooh and hear he is such a good nurse. Take care xx


Thank you Cully, I feel better but bloodwork shows that my iron levels are too low (due to my vegetarian/vegan diet). It could explain why I'm so tired.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Photo of saffi from when aunty @QOTN came to visit. Miss her achingly


----------



## Charity

LeArthur said:


> Looks like someone's had a boring Monday
> 
> View attachment 450051


Love this picture xx


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> Thank you Cully, I feel better but bloodwork shows that my iron levels are too low (due to my vegetarian/vegan diet). It could explain why I'm so tired.


 Have you been given anything to take such as iron supplements? Spinach is said to be packed with iron. So is watercress and dried apricots.


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Photo of saffi from when aunty @QOTN came to visit. Miss her achingly
> View attachment 450095


Beautiful gentle Saffi!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo enjoying this sunny autumn afternoon




























And here a little less flattering pose as bonus


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Mojo enjoying this sunny autumn afternoon
> 
> View attachment 450144
> 
> 
> View attachment 450145
> 
> 
> View attachment 450147
> 
> 
> And here a little less flattering pose as bonus
> 
> View attachment 450150


Aw is the sun making you squint in the last pic Mojo. Where's your pal today. Tracking down supper?


----------



## ewelsh

Mojo you are so photogenic, even with a sticky out tongue


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Aw is the sun making you squint in the last pic Mojo. Where's your pal today. Tracking down supper?


Lazing on the sofa


----------



## Britt

Cully said:


> Have you been given anything to take such as iron supplements? Spinach is said to be packed with iron. So is watercress and dried apricots.


I have taken Solgar Iron in the past. I didn't know that watercress contains iron. I will add it to my salads


----------



## ewelsh

I accidentally woke Libby up from snoozing in the sun.





































:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I accidentally woke Libby up from snoozing in the sun.
> 
> View attachment 450157
> 
> 
> View attachment 450158
> 
> 
> View attachment 450159
> 
> 
> Oh Libby, you are funny, love pic three. Lucky you having sunshine, we haven't


----------



## jasperthecat

As I've been nearing completion of the Catio, Jasper and Ollie have been investigating the changes on a daily basis. Today I installed the final shelf and secured a large tree branch for them to climb and use as a scratching post and as usual they both came to investigate though didn't seem overawed by them...they were more interested in bird watching which they will do for hours.

Here's Jasper distracted by the small birds coming to feed on the bread I've been feeding them in order to encourage them to come down and feed near the Catio. They don't seem at all bothered by the boys when they're in there watching them so it is good news.
Ollie absolutely adores watching birds and literally cries for me to find him some birds when they aren't around. He's got to the stage that when I throw pieces of bread down near the Catio, Ollie now knows what it means and fixates his eyes on the bread expecting birds to come and feed on it and it's nothing for him to sit there for half an hour just watching the bread in the hope he'll see a bird.

Jasper bird watching.


----------



## Charity

jasperthecat said:


> As I've been nearing completion of the Catio, Jasper and Ollie have been investigating the changes on a daily basis. Today I installed the final shelf and secured a large tree branch for them to climb and use as a scratching post and as usual they both came to investigate though didn't seem overawed by them...they were more interested in bird watching which they will do for hours.
> 
> Here's Jasper distracted by the small birds coming to feed on the bread I've been feeding them in order to encourage them to come down and feed near the Catio. They don't seem at all bothered by the boys when they're in there watching them so it is good news.
> Ollie absolutely adores watching birds and literally cries for me to find him some birds when they aren't around. He's got to the stage that when I throw pieces of bread down near the Catio, Ollie now knows what it means and fixates his eyes on the bread expecting birds to come and feed on it and it's nothing for him to sit there for half an hour just watching the bread in the hope he'll see a bird.
> 
> Jasper bird watching.


Oh Jasper, you're as bad as Toppy, that's what he does half the day when waiting for the cats next door. That's a lovely pic.


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> Jasper bird watching.


I love his gorgeous orange eyes


----------



## Charity

Come and join us, there's lots of room


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dearest little grey nosed beauty, Saffi, you are so very missed and so very loved @Whompingwillow xx


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Come and join us, there's lots of room
> 
> View attachment 450169


Oh! Hello you two it's lovely to see you both using your luxurious new bed!!


----------



## popcornsmum

So whilst I was on hold on the phone to the Dr I held off eating my Pepperami and someone came up and licked it!! She didnt even like it!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> View attachment 450173
> 
> 
> So whilst I was on hold on the phone to the Dr I held off eating my Pepperami and someone came up and licked it!! She didnt even like it!


Smelled interesting though.
Simply had to check if the taste matched the smell


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Bethanjane22

Just had to get these two in from the garden because two of the local male cats were having a shouting match down the lane behind our house and I could see my two getting tense and they were eyeing one another up.

They have both been having a run around the house like crazy things, so I'm trying to calm them down a bit.

I honestly can't stand all the male cats we have around our area. Some of them spray on everything (cars, front doors, door mats etc), when they're not doing that they are scrapping in the street or getting into peoples houses. Someone on our Facebook group found one of them in her kitchen helping himself to some sausages! They are all owned by people as almost all of them have collars. They drive me crazy, I feel like I'm always on cat watch!


----------



## ChaosCat

What?









I'm busy!


----------



## jasperthecat

Before the rain arrived this morning, Ollie was on bread watch duty, observing which of those birds were eating all the bread!
He takes his job very seriously and nothing will distract him from fulfilling his duty so he never takes his eyes off the bread, just in case!

Ollie isn't daft! He only needs to see me to throw some bread on the ground near the Catio and he knows what it means, the birds will soon be down to devour it. So he watches!


----------



## Charity

Just broken the bad news to Toppy that he's got to go to the 'you know where' to have some teeth out next week 

"Waaaaaaaaghh!"









Still sobbing









Sniff, sniff........gulp


----------



## GingerNinja

Do I put him in a box or just wrap him in Fragile tape?


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Just broken the bad news to Toppy that he's got to go to the 'you know where' to have some teeth out next week
> 
> "Waaaaaaaaghh!"
> View attachment 450271
> 
> 
> Still sobbing
> View attachment 450274
> 
> 
> Sniff, sniff........gulp
> View attachment 450272


Poor Toppy boy! But it really and truly is in your own interest!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Smiling (neighbour) Alpha


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo likes to give me a very warm welcome when I come home from school.


----------



## immum

Milo's whiskers are sooo long!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## StinWom

She's waiting for something but I don't know what...


----------



## Charity

Looking pretty


----------



## Tawny75

Now Hooman, we would never ever go outside in the rain and then walk all over your bed before you have made it and pulled the blanket up. Never ever ever!


----------



## Summercat

@GingerNinja 
Nice to see your handsome fellow 
Hope the move is going well.


----------



## Charity

Tawny75 said:


> Now Hooman, we would never ever go outside in the rain and then walk all over your bed before you have made it and pulled the blanket up. Never ever ever!
> 
> View attachment 450310


I've got those all over my dressing table today


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo is extra cuddly today!


----------



## Joy84

Winter is coming ...


----------



## LeArthur

Don't you know it @Joy84!! 

This is up in't north.....


----------



## ChaosCat

LeArthur said:


> Don't you know it @Joy84!!
> 
> This is up in't north.....
> 
> View attachment 450328


Oh!


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> Don't you know it @Joy84!!
> 
> This is up in't north.....
> 
> View attachment 450328


EEK!!!:Woot


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Just broken the bad news to Toppy that he's got to go to the 'you know where' to have some teeth out next week
> 
> "Waaaaaaaaghh!"
> View attachment 450271
> 
> 
> Still sobbing
> View attachment 450274
> 
> 
> Sniff, sniff........gulp
> View attachment 450272


Oh darling Toppy, is mummy making fun of you?

Charity, what is that bare spot above his right eye?
A camera blip?


----------



## ChaosCat

No, we're not lazy. But we have a busy night ahead and need to prepare.


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Oh darling Toppy, is mummy making fun of you?
> 
> Charity, what is that bare spot above his right eye?
> A camera blip?


Yes, its just the light I think.


----------



## MissyfromMice

SbanR said:


> Charity, what is that bare spot above his right eye?
> A camera blip?


The pink spot ? It's a carpal pad (I think)


----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> The pink spot ? It's a carpal pad (I think)


On the head?

Sorry, couldn't resist it


----------



## MissyfromMice

SbanR said:


> On the head?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist it


 It's on his paw, but it seems to be a bald spot on his head


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> It's on his paw, but it seems to be a bald spot on his head





SbanR said:


> On the head?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist it


What are you two like?


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> What are you two like?


:Angelic:Angelic:Angelic


----------



## Joy84

LeArthur said:


> Don't you know it @Joy84!!
> 
> This is up in't north.....
> 
> View attachment 450328


WHAAAA


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> Don't you know it @Joy84!!
> 
> This is up in't north.....
> 
> View attachment 450328


I will not like this photo


----------



## Bethanjane22

These two are looking extra floofy this morning :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

You mean "Extra beautiful" @Bethanjane22


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jaspers comfy, waiting for a phone call from the vet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Charity

Wake up Toppy, we're on camera :Snaphappy


----------



## ewelsh

Mummy get inside quick, it's windy


----------



## Daisy91

This little one woke me up by licking my nose this morning. It would have been a lot cuter if it wasnt 5am!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo loves to tell me about his adventures.
He does so with a very expressive face.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Mojo loves to tell me about his adventures.
> He does so with a very expressive face.
> 
> View attachment 450376
> 
> 
> View attachment 450377
> 
> 
> View attachment 450378
> 
> 
> View attachment 450379
> 
> 
> View attachment 450380


Goodness Mojo, that looks like a really interesting adventure


----------



## ChaosCat

Happily snoozing


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Happily snoozing
> 
> View attachment 450385
> 
> 
> View attachment 450386


Hope you're having lovely dreams Annie. I thought piratesses slept with one eye open?


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Hope you're having lovely dreams Annie. I thought piratesses slept with one eye open?
> View attachment 450387


Ah, but that's the eye on the other side, that you can't see!


----------



## ChaosCat

Showing off her long leg


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Ah, but that's the eye on the other side, that you can't see!


Ah, I never thought of that. Silly me.


----------



## popcornsmum

Someone was a little s*** tonight whilst I put her brother to bed and my OH left the food shopping in the hall and ate through all 5 pieces of my expensive Morrisons belgian beer ham brought for my dinner. (Excuse the house we are awaiting new flooring next week!).


----------



## ChaosCat

popcornsmum said:


> Someone was a little s*** tonight whilst I put her brother to bed and my OH left the food shopping in the hall and ate through all 5 pieces of my expensive Morrisons belgian beer ham brought for my dinner. (Excuse the house we are awaiting new flooring next week!).
> View attachment 450421
> View attachment 450422


Poor you! But with that smell in her nose- how could she resist?
Your OH should take the blame for leaving it in such an approachable place!


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> Someone was a little s*** tonight whilst I put her brother to bed and my OH left the food shopping in the hall and ate through all 5 pieces of my expensive Morrisons belgian beer ham brought for my dinner. (Excuse the house we are awaiting new flooring next week!).
> View attachment 450421
> View attachment 450422


Popcorn! :Jawdrop You are officially on the Naughty List, you had better redeem yourself before Christmas


----------



## Summercat

To be fair to Popcorn she must have smelled it and it was tempting. :Cat

Biggles and Jack both break into packets of cat food and treats if I am not careful. 

Jack though tries to break into tins  I don't understand that, except that he sees me open them and knows it is food inside.
He has ripped the packaging on a 24 pack that was in heavy plastic and cardboard & pulled the tins out.
I have seen teeth marks on some tins, so try to be careful now with them, as I don't want him to break a tooth.
(He is well fed, I normally have food out).:Shy


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Someone was a little s*** tonight whilst I put her brother to bed and my OH left the food shopping in the hall and ate through all 5 pieces of my expensive Morrisons belgian beer ham brought for my dinner. (Excuse the house we are awaiting new flooring next week!).
> View attachment 450421
> View attachment 450422


You can't blame Popcorn if you leave food easily available (as I've learnt to my cost with Jessie).
Give your OH a kick.

She did leave you some, pretty generous of her


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> You can't blame Popcorn if you leave food easily available (as I've learnt to my cost with Jessie).
> Give your OH a kick.
> 
> She did leave you some, pretty generous of her


Agree... Can't blame popcorn if you're going to leave tasty snacks out then it's all fair game :-D


----------



## Psygon

Last night... The fire loving tonks CK and Jammy. Love the fact they were in almost identical poses!


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Popcorn! :Jawdrop You are officially on the Naughty List, you had better redeem yourself before Christmas


Hahaha I told her that! She then proceeded to eat the bits I cut off which shed drooled on so i put them down for her! She wont even eat normal cheap ham so I'm presuming her expensive taste also applies to human food!


----------



## Psygon

I'm hoovering and to make it easier to hoover the rug in the living room I moved the footstool into the kitchen. Apparently the tonks have been waiting forever for me to put the footstool here...









(Waffles is still hiding at the top of the cat tree from the hoover).


----------



## ChaosCat

In a contemplative mood.










Tired after a night out.










Annie brought me my breakfast this morning, which I politely declined. She understood as she doesn't eat the rats, either.


----------



## Bethanjane22

No mum, we were not running around like mad things for the last 15 minutes, knocking things over and crashing into walls and doors. That must have been some other cats! And we were definitely not playing inside this shopping bag either!


----------



## Catherine McGregor

Spa day anyone? X


----------



## Catherine McGregor

Psygon said:


> Last night... The fire loving tonks CK and Jammy. Love the fact they were in almost identical poses!
> 
> View attachment 450436


I just want to curl up beside them!


----------



## Charity

Catherine McGregor said:


> View attachment 450500
> 
> Spa day anyone? X


Hallo, who's this beautiful kitty? Tell us more


----------



## Catherine McGregor

Charity said:


> Hallo, who's this beautiful kitty? Tell us more


This is my little sausage Leopold ❤ 11 months old with a heck of a dodgy ticker!


----------



## Charity

Catherine McGregor said:


> This is my little sausage Leopold ❤ 11 months old with a heck of a dodgy ticker!


I've just read your other thread, gosh he is a one off isn't he? He's very beautiful and sounds like quite a character.


----------



## Catherine McGregor

Charity said:


> I've just read your other thread, gosh he is a one off isn't he? He's very beautiful and sounds like quite a character.


He is Charity, thank you. Each and every one of them is special, because they fill us all with joy. X


----------



## Willow_Warren

First fire of the season and Lola took full advantage (for a while anyhow... think she got a little toastie)


----------



## Psygon

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 450588
> 
> 
> First fire of the season and Lola took full advantage (for a while anyhow... think she got a little toastie)


There is something quite special about the first fire of the season  Though, we had ours in July as I was feeling wimpy and cold


----------



## ChaosCat

See the piratess who brought in four mice within one hour this morning and kept me quite busy catching them!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> See the piratess who brought in four mice within one hour this morning and kept me quite busy catching them!


Is there a particular reason she brings them inside? Does she catch them to eat or just enjoys the chase?
Most of the local cats here, stray and owned, dine on their catches outdoors.
Fortunately, most of what Misty brings home are still alive and once rescued are released somewhere safe. That said, she doesn't go after rodents, just mostly insects, lizards and the occasional vole. Whereas Sooty is a champion ratter and prefers to dine al fresco.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Is there a particular reason she brings them inside? Does she catch them to eat or just enjoys the chase?
> Most of the local cats here, stray and owned, dine on their catches outdoors.
> Fortunately, most of what Misty brings home are still alive and once rescued are released somewhere safe. That said, she doesn't go after rodents, just mostly insects, lizards and the occasional vole. Whereas Sooty is a champion ratter and prefers to dine al fresco.


Annie eats her catches outside, usually. Rats she always brings in dead, sometimes mice she doesn't want to eat herself. Mojo is very well able to catch his own snacks, but he gratefully eats Annie's gifted mice, too.

The mice she brings inside alive are for me to practise my mouse catching skills on, I think. She brings them in and lets them go right in front of me with a look of 'do what you can, clumsy human'.
Thanks to the always handy Mouse Catching device @Psygon gave us last Secret Santa I'm quite good at getting them these days. But some mice are cleverer or more alert than others and are more of a challenge.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie eats her catches outside, usually. Rats she always brings in dead, sometimes mice she doesn't want to eat herself. Mojo is very well able to catch his own snacks, but he gratefully eats Annie's gifted mice, too.
> 
> The mice she brings inside alive are for me to practise my mouse catching skills on, I think. She brings them in and lets them go right in front of me with a look of 'do what you can, clumsy human'.
> Thanks to the always handy Mouse Catching device @Psygon gave us last Secret Santa I'm quite good at getting them these days. But some mice are cleverer or more alert than others and are more of a challenge.


There's no doubt she's very generous, and very wise of her to encourage you to improve your mousing skills. That way you'll never go hungry:Yuck, or Mojo!
I must admit that I dread Misty bringing in a live mouse, or worse. This is only a small flat with soooo many places for a small creature to hide, I'd never find it.


----------



## Cully

Unhappy weather watcher today.


----------



## Charity

"Why do you want to sit here Mum, we've got other chairs. There's a very nice one over there"










"I know you're talking but I'm not listening"


----------



## Bethanjane22

I woke up the morning feeling incredibly anxious. I had a horrible dream that my girls started fighting again, so naturally when I woke up I was anxious about it happening in real life. Don't you just love your subconscious mind?!

Anyway, my OH could tell I was getting anxious about Nova's habit of staring through the gap in the back fence where there are often cats hanging around. Sometimes Luna and Nova will both be down there peering through, which makes me even more anxious. So he very kindly blocked up the gap for me with some wood so they can no longer look through the gap.

Little appreciation post for my OH really :Cat

Nova is not impressed that she can no longer spy through the hole! Luna, is just being her usually nervous self by observing from the safety of under the rattan sofa!


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> I woke up the morning feeling incredibly anxious. I had a horrible dream that my girls started fighting again, so naturally when I woke up I was anxious about it happening in real life. Don't you just love your subconscious mind?!
> 
> Anyway, my OH could tell I was getting anxious about Nova's habit of staring through the gap in the back fence where there are often cats hanging around. Sometimes Luna and Nova will both be down there peering through, which makes me even more anxious. So he very kindly blocked up the gap for me with some wood so they can no longer look through the gap.
> 
> Little appreciation post for my OH really :Cat
> 
> Nova is not impressed that she can no longer spy through the hole! Luna, is just being her usually nervous self by observing from the safety of under the rattan sofa!
> View attachment 450617
> View attachment 450618
> View attachment 450619
> View attachment 450620


Toppy can give Nova and Luna lessons on spying through holes, he's an expert. We have the same problem with holes in the fence through to next door where there are two cats. My biggest worry though which makes me anxious is that we have a piece of wood blocking the gap at the bottom of our back gate which sometimes falls over and Toppy has managed to get out to the front garden two or three times lately. I am constantly looking out of the window to see if its still there and panicking when I can't locate him in the garden. My OH said he would block it up but that could possibly mean by Christmas rather than this week . Applause for Mr BJ22.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> "Why do you want to sit here Mum, we've got other chairs. There's a very nice one over there"


I don't suppose it would bother him if you made yourself comfy in their new pink sofa would it?


----------



## SbanR

Another one peering through a fence








Now looking over








WHAT??!!








Recharging his batteries


----------



## Charity

She's just seen Toppy out in the garden


----------



## Tawny75

It is obviously pretty black and white cat day here today. I offer you Lily x


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> There's no doubt she's very generous, and very wise of her to encourage you to improve your mousing skills. That way you'll never go hungry:Yuck, or Mojo!
> I must admit that I dread Misty bringing in a live mouse, or worse. This is only a small flat with soooo many places for a small creature to hide, I'd never find it.


I have a little humane trap for under-the-shelves and behind-the-dishwasher mice. With a little peanut butter it works wonders.


----------



## Jojomomo

Hiding from the scary hoover


----------



## Spirited_Violet

She's getting longgg but her face still small


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

Taking it easy tonight


----------



## urbantigers

Can you tell I put the heating on?


----------



## SbanR




----------



## ewelsh

Pretty Jessie xx


----------



## Milo’s mum

Not finished work yet?


----------



## ChaosCat

Yaaaawwwwn!


----------



## Psygon

This is like one of those obstacle assault courses on Ninja Warrior - can you navigate the stairs of tonks and make it to the loo in the 5 minutes you have between meetings  (bad photo quality but the light conditions were not perfect heh)


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> This is like one of those obstacle assault courses on Ninja Warrior - can you navigate the stairs of tonks and make it to the loo in the 5 minutes you have between meetings  (bad photo quality but the light conditions were not perfect heh)
> 
> View attachment 450672


And did you make it?


----------



## Psygon

ChaosCat said:


> And did you make it?


No, I was a couple of mins late


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> View attachment 450663


Looking very pretty


----------



## Charity

Toppy can't play in his tents without demolishing them










Bunty's got her mad look on, she'll rush off like a rocket in a minute


----------



## Milo’s mum

Psygon said:


> This is like one of those obstacle assault courses on Ninja Warrior - can you navigate the stairs of tonks and make it to the loo in the 5 minutes you have between meetings  (bad photo quality but the light conditions were not perfect heh)
> 
> View attachment 450672


What is that long tube thingie on the stairs?
Where did you source it from please?
Looks so exciting!


----------



## Psygon

Milo's mum said:


> What is that long tube thingie on the stairs?
> Where did you source it from please?
> Looks so exciting!


Hahah - that is one of the best cat toys I have ever made. It's two cardboard packing tubes that have been parcel taped together and then some little holes have been cut in the tubes. The tubes have been tied to the bannisters.

I drop little toys in the top of the tube and the cats chase down the stairs trying to catch them as they go past the little holes. I can find some pics to show it in action!


----------



## Psygon

Milo's mum said:


> What is that long tube thingie on the stairs?
> Where did you source it from please?
> Looks so exciting!


I found a very old video I made of the original version of the stair chute we made when it was with square tubes. Concept is the same. I'm sure I wrote instructions at some point...






Edit: Also just found some photos that I uploaded to Flickr a few years ago when I was going to write a guide to making it... the pictures show how it's attached to the stairs and the toys that get thrown down the tube. Also shows just how long it's been on our stairs because the album is 5 years old  really is one of the tonks most favourite toys! 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157650291938876/


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy can't play in his tents without demolishing them


Oh Toppy, what are you? You can't play in your tents without *wearing* them.:Joyful


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> I found a very old video I made of the original version of the stair chute we made when it was with square tubes. Concept is the same. I'm sure I wrote instructions at some point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also just found some photos that I uploaded to Flickr a few years ago when I was going to write a guide to making it... the pictures show how it's attached to the stairs and the toys that get thrown down the tube. Also shows just how long it's been on our stairs because the album is 5 years old  really is one of the tonks most favourite toys!
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157650291938876/


That's so cool


----------



## Joy84

Psygon said:


> I found a very old video I made of the original version of the stair chute we made when it was with square tubes. Concept is the same. I'm sure I wrote instructions at some point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also just found some photos that I uploaded to Flickr a few years ago when I was going to write a guide to making it... the pictures show how it's attached to the stairs and the toys that get thrown down the tube. Also shows just how long it's been on our stairs because the album is 5 years old  really is one of the tonks most favourite toys!
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157650291938876/


People in flats with no stairs sitting here like :Sorry :Sorry :Sorry


----------



## Psygon

Joy84 said:


> People in flats with no stairs sitting here like :Sorry :Sorry :Sorry


Awww I did actually try a version that basically did the same thing from the back of the sofa to the floor. But the tonks destroyed it in seconds... Maybe I need to get my thinking cap on for a flat friendly version.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I shall hold your hand and let you love me, for I am Prince Oscar and there will never be another for you like me"


----------



## Milo’s mum

Psygon said:


> I found a very old video I made of the original version of the stair chute we made when it was with square tubes. Concept is the same. I'm sure I wrote instructions at some point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also just found some photos that I uploaded to Flickr a few years ago when I was going to write a guide to making it... the pictures show how it's attached to the stairs and the toys that get thrown down the tube. Also shows just how long it's been on our stairs because the album is 5 years old  really is one of the tonks most favourite toys!
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157650291938876/


You genius!
I actually thought it is large enough for the cats to go in but it is also good as is.
I am onto look out for tubes...ompus


----------



## Psygon

Milo's mum said:


> You genius!
> I actually thought it is large enough for the cats to go in but it is also good as is.
> I am onto look out for tubes...ompus


Check Amazon, you can buy postal tubes from them!


----------



## Charity

This can't be comfortable can it?


----------



## Purplecatlover

Don't know what jasper is fuming about but this photo made me laugh haha


----------



## ewelsh

Libby checking her new pot of Thrive is full.










And yes she helped herself


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> This can't be comfortable can it?
> 
> View attachment 450720


For you, or Toppy?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> For you, or Toppy?


It's OK for me until I want to get up without disturbing him. Have you tried getting out of a reclining chair with the footstool up? He just sits and stares at me struggling, he wouldn't dream of moving.


----------



## Bethanjane22

One of the perks of working from home has to be the view :Cat:Cat


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Have you tried getting out of a reclining chair with the footstool up?


Er.... yes. Which means there is never anyone at my front door by the time I get there, and whoever is calling my landline has got bored waiting. Sigh!
While reclining there, have you ever tried to reach something in front of you that's just 2 inches further than you should attempt to stretch and the chair's pitched you forward, out of it?
And have you ever had the footstool up, realised you don't know where the cat is, and had to get off the chair with legs spread either side of the footstool, just in case she's under the chair and you don't want to squash her?


----------



## Jesthar

I gave my slave a sleepless night by getting stuck in a neighbours garden overnight - I hopped up on the raised bed to get over the fence, but it seems my 15yo legs are no longer up to making the leap back! It's a lovely sunny day here, and I'd normally be clamouring to sun myself on the patio, but I haven't moved from my bed since my slave went round and rescued me this morning...


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Er.... yes. Which means there is never anyone at my front door by the time I get there, and whoever is calling my landline has got bored waiting. Sigh!
> While reclining there, have you ever tried to reach something in front of you that's just 2 inches further than you should attempt to stretch and the chair's pitched you forward, out of it?
> And have you ever had the footstool up, realised you don't know where the cat is, and had to get off the chair with legs spread either side of the footstool, just in case she's under the chair and you don't want to squash her?


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Don't you just hate it when they refuse to cooperate?








"No. I don't care how many Dreamies you have, I'm not looking at your stupid camera!"


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Er.... yes. Which means there is never anyone at my front door by the time I get there, and whoever is calling my landline has got bored waiting. Sigh!
> While reclining there, have you ever tried to reach something in front of you that's just 2 inches further than you should attempt to stretch and the chair's pitched you forward, out of it?
> And have you ever had the footstool up, realised you don't know where the cat is, and had to get off the chair with legs spread either side of the footstool, just in case she's under the chair and you don't want to squash her?


I've never tipped the chair up no....never say never! I do have to admit though to twice putting the footrest down not realising Bunty was underneath, once was a bit close for comfort, the other time she rushed off when she saw it coming. :Wideyed. When Toppy's sitting on the footrest, I've often got my legs either side of it so he's got enough room.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Jaf

6 cats watching tv with me tonight. Sausage, Woody, Jackie, Geri, Lori and Choccy. Had to take 3 pics as couldn't get them all in 1.


----------



## Jaf

Here's no7, Ollie!


----------



## Charity

Last night they'd gone to bed early and were fast asleep before us


----------



## Bethanjane22

I've decided, when I die, I'm coming back as a spoilt house cat!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Spirited_Violet

Freya enjoying her new tunnel :Cat


----------



## MissyfromMice

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 450830
> View attachment 450831
> View attachment 450832
> 
> Freya enjoying her new tunnel :Cat


Such a sweetie


----------



## Trixie1

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 450830
> View attachment 450831
> View attachment 450832
> 
> Freya enjoying her new tunnel :Cat


She's adorable!


----------



## Bethanjane22

This young lady is being a right little madame tonight! Meowing at the window and back door wanting to go out in the garden (which they're not allowed after dark!) Her sister is being a very good girl and is snoozing on the cat tree.

It's a full moon tomorrow and she usually gets a bit mental around the full moon (call me superstitious).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh @Bethanjane22 Oscar shares the pain of not being allowed out at night. Strangely, he never learnt how to go through his cat flap to go out - but in the last couple of weeks it's like he's realised it is there (it is always locked) and he was pawing at it earlier. I've not even thought about the full moon link. Could be that...I should make notes.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh @Bethanjane22 Oscar shares the pain of not being allowed out at night. Strangely, he never learnt how to go through his cat flap to go out - but in the last couple of weeks it's like he's realised it is there (it is always locked) and he was pawing at it earlier. I've not even thought about the full moon link. Could be that...I should make notes.


I'm convinced the full moon makes mine a bit more loopy than they normally are!


----------



## Bethanjane22

These two have been in a very weird mood recently. I'm not sure if it's to do with me being home all day again (local lockdown) or something else. They're very slappy and swipe at one another multiple times a day now. Luna is the main instigator, she will let Nova come up and sniff her nose and then *BAM* slaps and swipes. Nova has started to run away whenever Luna does it now. I put Luna back on Zylkene when I started working from home again, and I had hoped it would calm her anxiety a bit. We just had a bit of a hissing incident on the stairs when Luna was chasing a toy down the stairs and didn't realize Nova was at the bottom. Then she hissed and swiped at her. I'm still really struggling with their "new normal" relationship. I just want days that aren't filled with anxiety over them 

This was them on the stairs earlier after running away from the post coming through the door!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Indoor birdwatching


----------



## Psygon

Best ever portrait of Jammy and Waffles!


----------



## Charity

LOL, yum yum


----------



## ewelsh

OMGoodness what have you done to waffles :Hilarious:Hilarious please don’t say your going to ummm eat her


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Best ever portrait of Jammy and Waffles!
> View attachment 450918


For a second I was actually wondering where Waffles was hiding, then the cloud lifted. It's a super photo, and very naughty of you because I really fancy some for breakfast now.:Arghh


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mother, are you mad? No we do not want to go outside in this torrential weather!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Had breakfast, took one look outside - end result ?










Don't think I'll be making my bed anytime soon !!


----------



## Beautiful Storm

This is my current situation. Love the fact that the cats choose to sit on me, but hate the fact that I can't put the telly on, get a coffee, go to the toilet...


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Bethanjane22

Just walked in on Luna sleeping like this, with her face in her paws :Cat so cute!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Friday afternoon after a very busy week- that's the way to relax!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Friday afternoon after a very busy week- that's the way to relax!
> 
> View attachment 450988
> 
> 
> View attachment 450989


He looks so comfy there. Who's had the busy week, you or Mojo.:Smuggrin
Misty is getting ready to hunker down for the weekends stormy forecast.


----------



## Psygon

CK assures me the lamp was like this when he found it. Honest.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> He looks so comfy there. Who's had the busy week, you or Mojo.:Smuggrin
> Misty is getting ready to hunker down for the weekends stormy forecast.


Both of us, he had to catch soooo many mice!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Both of us, he had to catch soooo many mice!


So the jar was full to overflowing. Shows he's an optimist.:Joyful


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> So the jar was full to overflowing. Shows he's an optimist.:Joyful


----------



## Cully

Forlornly staring out at rain running in rivulets down the windows, and accepting that it's an early curfew tonight. Sigh!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Detective Freyas on the case!


----------



## Psygon

Got new slippers...

Mm says Ted, these are a good fit.









Don't be silly says jammy, these are not slippers, they are comfy beds for paws.









Woohoo says waffles, I'm a badger!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Psygon said:


> Got new slippers...
> 
> Mm says Ted, these are a good fit.
> View attachment 451043
> 
> 
> Don't be silly says jammy, these are not slippers, they are comfy beds for paws.
> View attachment 451045
> 
> 
> Woohoo says waffles, I'm a badger!
> View attachment 451044


I'm with waffles!


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Got new slippers...
> 
> Mm says Ted, these are a good fit.
> View attachment 451043
> 
> 
> Don't be silly says jammy, these are not slippers, they are comfy beds for paws.
> View attachment 451045
> 
> 
> Woohoo says waffles, I'm a badger!
> View attachment 451044


I'm awake at 2am & you've just made me laugh so much :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Got new slippers...
> 
> Mm says Ted, these are a good fit.
> View attachment 451043
> 
> 
> Don't be silly says jammy, these are not slippers, they are comfy beds for paws.
> View attachment 451045
> 
> 
> Woohoo says waffles, I'm a badger!
> View attachment 451044


You've only got yourself to blame if they want to play with the feet that wear them.


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Got new slippers...
> 
> Mm says Ted, these are a good fit.
> View attachment 451043
> 
> 
> Don't be silly says jammy, these are not slippers, they are comfy beds for paws.
> View attachment 451045
> 
> 
> Woohoo says waffles, I'm a badger!
> View attachment 451044


Think you'd better get another pair @Psygon :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

On her watchtower again


----------



## Charity

Toppy, the vet did not say you have to stay in bed for a week, don't lie!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> Toppy, the vet did not say you have to stay in bed for a week, don't lie!
> 
> View attachment 451052


Aww, Toppy is so adorable !!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

We've all been out for fresh air and exercise but i think they've got the right idea now...









I'm not sleeping...









They don't cuddle up together but they are touching... just..


----------



## Whompingwillow

keeping our human warm


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy, the vet did not say you have to stay in bed for a week, don't lie!
> 
> View attachment 451052


Oh but Anna Tetic has give me woolly head n it hurts a bit where my teef was. Need speshal nursing. N tweets.


----------



## Charity

A cosy cat is much better than a cosy fire @Whompingwillow


----------



## Bethanjane22

We moved their cat tree by the patio doors and it's like we've bought them a brand new cat tree! Prior to this, they'd rarely use it, and they'd be even less likely to use it together! Location, location, location!


----------



## Charity

They are funny, mine are the same. I've had some things for months in one place and they show little interest, then move it somewhere else and its the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Toppy, the vet did not say you have to stay in bed for a week, don't lie!
> 
> View attachment 451052


Toppy darling, you do look so weak after your op.
You definitely need to rest after that nasty experience.
You need pampering and room service would help towards your recovery


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Toppy, the vet did not say you have to stay in bed for a week, don't lie!
> 
> View attachment 451052


:Hilarious:Hilarious Worth a try hey Toppy


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Toppy darling, you do look so weak after your op.
> You definitely need to rest after that nasty experience.
> You need pampering and room service would help towards your recovery


Are you offering then @SbanR?


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Are you offering then @SbanR?


I have my own Charity


----------



## Psygon

ebonycat said:


> I'm awake at 2am & you've just made me laugh so much :Hilarious:Hilarious


Hahah sorry :-D


----------



## NettyL9

My little Fifi supervising while I put on my makeup


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur spied a spider! (On the outside. And when I say "spied" it's because I pointed to it )


----------



## MissyfromMice

Still raining outside... paws all wet


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> Arthur spied a spider! (On the outside. And when I say "spied" it's because I pointed to it )
> 
> View attachment 451080


Did you wake Arthur up for That, you wicked mum.
Arthur needs his beauty sleep


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> Did you wake Arthur up for That, you wicked mum.
> Arthur needs his beauty sleep


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Actually, he was already on the window sill.  We've moved some things around so he can actually get up and sit there, so it's all new and exciting!


----------



## Jaf

Not a cat or my photo, sorry, but a donkey! He got loose with another one and then went for a walk. They're back home now apparently. The unexpected joys of living in the countryside.


----------



## Jaf

Here's Geri saying "don't even think about touching me". We had a lovely nap.


----------



## Cully

Allo. I got feffers.


----------



## ChaosCat

We used the grey afternoon well.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> We used the grey afternoon well.
> 
> View attachment 451108
> 
> 
> View attachment 451109
> 
> 
> View attachment 451110


It doesn't get much better than that, he's such a lovely boy. And of course Annie's a sweetie too.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> It doesn't get much better than that, he's such a lovely boy. And of course Annie's a sweetie too.


They are a very good match, these two. Didn't expect it could work this well with these two very dominant cats.
Mojo is an absolute teddy bear - very often ready for cuddles but always on his own terms.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> They are a very good match, these two. Didn't expect it could work this well with these two very dominant cats.
> Mojo is an absolute teddy bear - very often ready for cuddles but always on his own terms.


You're so lucky. But then again, so are they. xx


----------



## Charity

Being a silly girl


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper enjoying snuggles this morning


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> We used the grey afternoon well.
> 
> View attachment 451108
> 
> 
> View attachment 451109
> 
> 
> View attachment 451110


Oh Mojo you do love snuggles, don't you? Adorable boy.

I'm so pleased Annie & Mojo get on so well & it's all worked out well for everyone  xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Being a silly girl
> 
> View attachment 451112
> 
> 
> View attachment 451113


Sweet sweet Bunty, with the cutest little pink nose.
I do love seeing you all relaxed Bunty. 
Ebony's a very stressy cat, she's ok with post coming through the letterbox but delivery drivers or visitors she heads upstairs & under the bed & she will stay there until she feels it safe to come out, sometimes not until dinner time.
I do worry about her but she feels safe under the bed. 
Over the years I've tired her on different calming supplements but she always knows when I've added something to her food & refuses to eat it  I've even tried the calming spot on but that didn't work for her.
She just her happiest when it's just us. Me, Lady dog, Alfie & the rats.


----------



## ebonycat

Purplecatlover said:


> Jasper enjoying snuggles this morning
> View attachment 451115


Oh Jasper you snuggle bug xx


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Sweet sweet Bunty, with the cutest little pink nose.
> I do love seeing you all relaxed Bunty.
> Ebony's a very stressy cat, she's ok with post coming through the letterbox but delivery drivers or visitors she heads upstairs & under the bed & she will stay there until she feels it safe to come out, sometimes not until dinner time.
> I do worry about her but she feels safe under the bed.
> Over the years I've tired her on different calming supplements but she always knows when I've added something to her food & refuses to eat it  I've even tried the calming spot on but that didn't work for her.
> She just her happiest when it's just us. Me, Lady dog, Alfie & the rats.


Just like Bunty @ebonycat though Zylkene does really help Bunty. She disappears at every sound as well. I do wish she wasn't like it, its not really a good way to spend your life, always in fear. I think she would be much happier too if it was just me and her.


----------



## Mitz&Nasa

Mitzee hanging out with her favourite human friend and the only person she will allow to fuss her.


----------



## ChaosCat

Sunday morning play time


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Sunday morning play time
> 
> View attachment 451134
> 
> 
> View attachment 451135
> 
> 
> View attachment 451136
> 
> 
> View attachment 451137


I really like the last pic where she's framed by her tunnel. Very professional looking.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I really like the last pic where she's framed by her tunnel. Very professional looking.


Thank you!


----------



## SbanR

Sunday morning patrol. Chasing squirrels and checking for undesirables.


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> Sunday morning patrol. Chasing squirrels and checking for undesirables.
> View attachment 451141
> View attachment 451142
> View attachment 451143
> View attachment 451144
> View attachment 451145


Love your raincoat Ollie! :Cat


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> Love your raincoat Ollie! :Cat


A cheap one from Home Bargains. 
I have a decent one for him but its rather bulky and not so pliable. I really must see if he'll accept it.


----------



## Charity

Bunty's gone AWOL this morning . I never understand why, all through the summer in good weather she will stay in the garden or indoors but, today, when its pouring with rain, windy and downright horrible, she has disappeared.  Yesterday when I opened the window, she jumped out and straight back in again as it was raining. Today, its the same but she's completely disappeared.

On a happier note, remember Orlando? He has settled well into my friend's home and is a different cat to when he first arrived though he can still occasionally be a little feisty..


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Bunty's gone AWOL this morning . I never understand why, all through the summer in good weather she will stay in the garden or indoors but, today, when its pouring with rain, windy and downright horrible, she has disappeared.  Yesterday when I opened the window, she jumped out and straight back in again as it was raining. Today, its the same but she's completely disappeared.
> 
> On a happier note, remember Orlando? He has settled well into my friend's home and is a different cat to when he first arrived though he can still occasionally be a little feisty..
> 
> View attachment 451146
> 
> 
> View attachment 451155


Bunty, mysterious as cats are...

Thanks for the Orlando update!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Bunty's gone AWOL this morning . I never understand why, all through the summer in good weather she will stay in the garden or indoors but, today, when its pouring with rain, windy and downright horrible, she has disappeared.  Yesterday when I opened the window, she jumped out and straight back in again as it was raining. Today, its the same but she's completely disappeared.
> 
> On a happier note, remember Orlando? He has settled well into my friend's home and is a different cat to when he first arrived though he can still occasionally be a little feisty..
> 
> View attachment 451146
> 
> 
> View attachment 451155


Oh no! hope Bunty turns up soon, Probably found a nice dry place to have a nap and lost track of time!! Lovely to see Orlando looking so happy and well.


----------



## Charity

I saw Bunty coming down our tree about half an hour ago so I went into the bedroom and called her but she was in a highly agitated state, probably due to the wind plus its pouring with rain, and she was meowing and not knowing what to do. In the end she just went back up and tree and off again and I saw her disappearing into the garden two doors up. :Banghead


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty's gone AWOL this morning . I never understand why, all through the summer in good weather she will stay in the garden or indoors but, today, when its pouring with rain, windy and downright horrible, she has disappeared.  Yesterday when I opened the window, she jumped out and straight back in again as it was raining. Today, its the same but she's completely disappeared.
> 
> On a happier note, remember Orlando? He has settled well into my friend's home and is a different cat to when he first arrived though he can still occasionally be a little feisty..
> 
> View attachment 451146
> 
> 
> View attachment 451155


Good to hear about Orlando, he's looking really well.
Try not to fret about Bunty (yes I know), it's just something she does. She's a sensible girl and will be home once she's got whatever it is out f her system. 
Could it be anything to do with those inevitable vet smells from Toppy's recent trip? Maybe they remind her of past unpleasant vet experiences. She's always come home before, so just trust in her good sense.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Lazy Sunday


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Good to hear about Orlando, he's looking really well.
> Try not to fret about Bunty (yes I know), it's just something she does. She's a sensible girl and will be home once she's got whatever it is out f her system.
> Could it be anything to do with those inevitable vet smells from Toppy's recent trip? Maybe they remind her of past unpleasant vet experiences. She's always come home before, so just trust in her good sense.


I know but I get so used to her being secure in the garden 99% of the time that when she does this I can't help but fret. It's definitely the weather, mainly the wind, she always seems to do this when its like it is today, it turns her head. I worry because there's a road three doors up in the direction she goes which can be quite fast. It's lunchtime now but whether she will come back for that I don't know.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> I know but I get so used to her being secure in the garden 99% of the time that when she does this I can't help but fret. It's definitely the weather, mainly the wind, she always seems to do this when its like it is today, it turns her head. I worry because there's a road three doors up in the direction she goes which can be quite fast. It's lunchtime now but whether she will come back for that I don't know.


Come home, sweet Bunty !!! Your mum is worried...


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I know but I get so used to her being secure in the garden 99% of the time that when she does this I can't help but fret. It's definitely the weather, mainly the wind, she always seems to do this when its like it is today, it turns her head. I worry because there's a road three doors up in the direction she goes which can be quite fast. It's lunchtime now but whether she will come back for that I don't know.


I understand your worry. We have a railway embankment beyond the far fence, the fence where she likes to watch insects and catch the occasional vole. 
Hopefully the wind and rain will soon abate enough for her to chance the trip home.


----------



## Charity

Hooray! She's back for lunch


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> I saw Bunty coming down our tree about half an hour ago so I went into the bedroom and called her but she was in a highly agitated state, probably due to the wind plus its pouring with rain, and she was meowing and not knowing what to do. In the end she just went back up and tree and off again and I saw her disappearing into the garden two doors up. :Banghead


Come on Bunty! Time for lunch. I'm sure she'll be home when she's hungry, hopefully very, very soon. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Hooray! She's back for lunch


Oops!! Cross posted!! Yaaaayyy! Good girl Bunty.


----------



## Joy84

Guess who is "helping" me change the bedsheets


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good girl Phoebe


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Hooray! She's back for lunch


Good girl Bunty, you had us all worried for a bit.
Batten down all hatches now @Charity. Oh, and *breathe, breathe, breathe!!!*


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Sunday morning patrol. Chasing squirrels and checking for undesirables.
> View attachment 451141
> View attachment 451142
> View attachment 451143
> View attachment 451144
> View attachment 451145


Oh Ollie don't you look smart in your raincoat  x


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> Guess who is "helping" me change the bedsheets
> View attachment 451176


Hello sweet Phoebe, there doesn't seem to be much bed making going on.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> A cheap one from Home Bargains.
> I have a decent one for him but its rather bulky and not so pliable. I really must see if he'll accept it.


He needs a Paw Patrol sticker on there.


----------



## Jaf

Choccy decided to join Jackie. He's practically sat on her head!

(I need new chair covers, icky)


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola wouldn't let Andre on top of the scratching post









So he has to take refuge in a box









(I ordered kitchen roll from amazon and it came in a box twice the size it needed too... and rather sadly I thought it was too good a box to throw away... unfortunately I've not decoded where to put it yet!

H x


----------



## Charity

He's been feeling a bit off colour today, I think its the painkiller medication the vets gave him.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh Toppy I hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> He's been feeling a bit off colour today, I think its the painkiller medication the vets gave him.
> 
> View attachment 451197


Awww Toppy sweetheart! Sending feel better vibes over now x


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> He's been feeling a bit off colour today, I think its the painkiller medication the vets gave him.
> 
> View attachment 451197


Aw feel better soon toppy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Toppy, delayed reaction to all the anaesthetic and everything.

Here's a question. When we as humans have a GA it can make us very tearful for a few days afterwards, does it have the same effect on animals? I know they don't cry like we do but perhaps they just feel sad?


----------



## Charity

I think animal drugs seem a lot more powerful than ours and it spaces them out a lot. Certainly Toppy has been out of it a bit today and when he tried to lie down, it was as if he was feeling giddy so he just sat up again. He's a bit brighter now so I hope its going off.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> He's been feeling a bit off colour today, I think its the painkiller medication the vets gave him.
> 
> View attachment 451197


Oh dear Toppy, I'm sending you lots of healing vibes.
Have a nice cuddle with mum or Bunty, that will make you feel brighter xx


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Little Stans bedtime


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> He's been feeling a bit off colour today, I think its the painkiller medication the vets gave him.
> 
> View attachment 451197


Poor darling Toppy. Hope a good night's sleep will see you brighter in the morning.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> He's been feeling a bit off colour today, I think its the painkiller medication the vets gave him.
> 
> View attachment 451197


Hope this day is a better one for you, Toppy!


----------



## ebonycat

@Charity morning, hoping Toppy is feeling brighter this morning & back to being himself xx


----------



## Summercat

@Marley&Charlee 
That is such a sweet photo of little Stan:Cat


----------



## Charity

Thanks. Toppy was meowing loudly at 6 .30 this morning for us to get up and get his breakfast and I could hear them both running around having their usual early morning playtime. He's had his breakfast and is now outside on his normal cat watch so, hopefully, he's feeling better.


----------



## Cully

@Charity .I don't know, what with Bunty going AWOL yesterday and Toppy with a post surgery hangover you deserve a bit of cheer.
So nice to hear they're both acting normally, so lots of happy cuddles today for you all xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

You have let us down mother, we contemplate whether you may enter


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Whompingwillow said:


> You have let us down mother, we contemplate whether you may enter
> View attachment 451215


Whatever have you done to incur their displeasure ?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Whompingwillow said:


> You have let us down mother, we contemplate whether you may enter
> View attachment 451215


oh my goodness... they really do look like they mean business...


----------



## Whompingwillow

Bertie'sMum said:


> Whatever have you done to incur their displeasure ?


I dared to leave the house.. 
they have gotten far too used to this lock down mode


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> You have let us down mother, we contemplate whether you may enter
> View attachment 451215


That's a lovely photo even if you have upset them


----------



## Charity

Feeling lots better today


----------



## Emlar

Intruder alert!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Feeling lots better today
> 
> View attachment 451220


Yay such good news.
Oh Toppy you're too adorable :Kiss
Love your little tongue sticking out hehe xx


----------



## Cully

Lost a top so wanted to check it hadn't fallen out of a drawer and down the back.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Whompingwillow said:


> You have let us down mother, we contemplate whether you may enter
> View attachment 451215


So much sass! Brings back memories of staying out late and coming home to that disapproving look from my mum!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Bethanjane22 said:


> So much sass! Brings back memories of staying out late and coming home to that disapproving look from my mum!


Hehe it did feel that way :Nailbiting


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna is currently mid "poo run". She gets this crazy look in her eyes after she's done a poo and then legs it around the house like a wild beast! (Action shot below)


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Thank you for you help Stanley but your actually not helping with the washing


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no no, I think you'll find Stanley is being Very Helpful Indeed


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no no, I think you'll find Stanley is being Very Helpful Indeed


He's trying to earn his keep


----------



## Bethanjane22

My little assistant is "helping" me draw tonight. By helping, I mean she's trying to grab my stylus every few minutes!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity




----------



## Whompingwillow

bet you can't spot Kiki


----------



## Jaf

Horse and sheep on my walk this afternoon. And Geri keeping cool.


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> bet you can't spot Kiki
> View attachment 451316


Yes we can :Cat


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> bet you can't spot Kiki
> View attachment 451316


How can we not spot her beautiful face


----------



## Whompingwillow

Loll she was hoping she would be so effortlessly noticed


----------



## RupertsMama

Excuse me, stop working and give me strokes...


----------



## Jaf

My lovely Lori.


----------



## Charity

Taking it easy last night


----------



## Bethanjane22

Every night, between 10:30-11 the girls will start staring at us as if they are willing us to go to bed. They know when we go to bed, they get fed! This was last night :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

@Bethanjane22 :Hilarious:Hilarious I have this every night too


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> @Bethanjane22 :Hilarious:Hilarious I have this every night too
> 
> View attachment 451344


Brilliant! Look at that face!

If we stay up later, they just get closer to us, or sit by the door staring at us :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Any more boxes Mum, I seem to have wrecked this one!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Any more boxes Mum, I seem to have wrecked this one!


A Zooplus order very necessary for obtaining a fresh box!


----------



## Cully

She doesn't want any more to eat, but is making sure Sooty won't snaffle her leftovers.


----------



## ChaosCat

After telling me about today's adventures Mojo takes a well deserved nap.


----------



## TriTri

Here's Max up to his nose in catnip. I was trying to stuff catnip mice and had to distract him with his own little pile of catnip. Some got stuck on his cute nose.


----------



## Cully

Hello little junky Max. xx


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> Here's Max up to his nose in catnip. I was trying to stuff catnip mice and had to distract him with his own little pile of catnip. Some got stuck on his cute nose.
> View attachment 451375


Max are you high??


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper this morning. He's definitely becoming more loving as he gets older!!


----------



## Charity

Up close and personal


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Whompingwillow

Baby bear


----------



## Willow_Warren

So yesterday was probably one of the nicest days weather wise for a while... the cats enjoyed spending time in the garden (I cut the hedge... more tiring than enjoying but...)

Lola: where's the cushions??? Does my bum look big?









Ah... that's better...









Hannah


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> So yesterday was probably one of the nicest days weather wise for a while... the cats enjoyed spending time in the garden (I cut the hedge... more tiring than enjoying but...)
> 
> Lola: where's the cushions??? Does my bum look big?
> View attachment 451398
> 
> 
> Ah... that's better...
> View attachment 451399
> 
> 
> Hannah


Well Lola, if your bum looks big it's your Mum's fault for taking a photo from that angle.


----------



## Summercat

So many pretty cats :Cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova and her fluffy bottom! 









Luna & her Llama (she is obsessed with this thing! It's got valerian in it.)


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Up close and personal
> 
> View attachment 451381


Toppy has a double chin :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> Toppy has a double chin :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Don't be shaming double chins, poor toppy! Lol


----------



## Whompingwillow

Birb watching


----------



## ewelsh

@Whompingwillow double beautiful clouds, why is it, I know little of your two! Have I missed your post? I know you lost your beautiful Saffi but who is who in your photo? Xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> @Whompingwillow double beautiful clouds, why is it, I know little of your two! Have I missed your post? I know you lost your beautiful Saffi but who is who in your photo? Xx


They snuck their way in with little introduction , how rude! Kiki is the one with a mask and molly with a chocolate nose - saffi loved them both and they loved and respected her so much too. I found saffi was happier with a cat for company and somehow I ended up with two - molly cane first then Kiki. I went with breeds for temperament matching, Kiki is a ragdoll and molly is a Birman like saffi - I added the window box and climbing wall for extra space since there was three, Kiki and molly are best friends and Iv had them for about a year


----------



## ewelsh

Not rude at all, you have had such a difficult time X I was the rude one not asking about them before.
They are beautiful girls, Lovely fluffy coats, I’m sure they are helping to heal your heart. X


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> @Whompingwillow double beautiful clouds, why is it, I know little of your two! Have I missed your post? I know you lost your beautiful Saffi but who is who in your photo? Xx


Kiki








molly








All three once upon a time















Kiki and saffi








Saffi is missed achingly


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> Not rude at all, you have had such a difficult time X I was the rude one not asking about them before.
> They are beautiful girls, Lovely fluffy coats, I'm sure they are helping to heal your heart. X


Yes they are xx


----------



## ewelsh

What little poppets, so lovely they all were friends. Saffi will never leave you you know, she is in your heart always. Love never leaves. Xx

So now I know about Molly and Kiki I hope to see more of them


----------



## Bethanjane22

Whompingwillow said:


> Kiki
> View attachment 451414
> 
> molly
> View attachment 451415
> 
> All three once upon a time
> View attachment 451420
> View attachment 451418
> 
> Kiki and saffi
> View attachment 451419
> 
> Saffi is missed achingly


They are such sweeties :Cat It's so lovely they get on so well, and I'm glad they are helping you cope with the loss of Saffi.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Always in my heart, my love for saffi is not even something that can be put into words









She loved my forehead kisses really.. I promise


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo and Annie send their special regards to their cloud friends above!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Mojo and Annie send their special regards to their cloud friends above!
> 
> View attachment 451429
> 
> 
> View attachment 451430


I love it when Annie lies there, like it was especially designed to fit her


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I love it when Annie lies there, like it was especially designed to fit her


Oh, it definitely was! When I bought the bench over 10 years ago I had only her in mind!


----------



## SbanR

Look at his whiskers


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Look at his whiskers
> View attachment 451432


And those eyebrows too.


----------



## Charity

Waiting patiently for her tea


----------



## MissyfromMice

SbanR said:


> Look at his whiskers
> View attachment 451432





Cully said:


> And those eyebrows too.


And his eyes ...


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Waiting patiently for her tea
> 
> View attachment 451442


She doesn't look very patient to me... More like she is thinking the service lacking.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Waiting patiently for her tea
> 
> View attachment 451442





ChaosCat said:


> She doesn't look very patient to me... More like she is thinking the service lacking.


That's what I was thinking


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Look at his whiskers
> View attachment 451432





Cully said:


> And those eyebrows too.





MissyfromMice said:


> And his eyes ...


Such a handsome boy :Kiss


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> She doesn't look very patient to me... More like she is thinking the service lacking.


As a fellow slave, who's side are you on?


----------



## MissyfromMice

After searching for more than half an hour, I finally found her


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> As a fellow slave, who's side are you on?


Errr... well... I mean...

Actually Bunty's.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Errr... well... I mean...
> 
> Actually Bunty's.


:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Tawny75

Hooman, you know I am only helping....


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Not a photo but he loves helping with the washing


----------



## Tawny75

Helping is just so tiring...


----------



## Bethanjane22

My aim in life is to be as relaxed as Nova is right now!


----------



## ewelsh

It must be raining, Lottie is in for the night


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> It must be raining, Lottie is in for the night
> 
> View attachment 451469
> 
> 
> View attachment 451470


So nice to see Lottie :Cat Her fur looks like velvet!


----------



## ewelsh

I dare you to try and touch her @Bethanjane22 :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I dare you to try and touch her @Bethanjane22 :Hilarious:Hilarious


I didn't know you had a cruel streak. Tut tut!


----------



## LeArthur

Admiring the sunrise


----------



## Cully

My little barometer has been out on patrol and doesn't like the windy weather and has decided to snooze until the sun warms things up to her liking.








Unfortunately I have to go out for my jabs (oh joy) so can't join her.


----------



## Charity

I think more clearly this way up


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I think more clearly this way up


Love an upside down cat. Things _do_ look better from that angle don't they Bunty?


----------



## ChaosCat

For @Cully


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## StinWom

"Noooo don't work, pay me attention!" :Joyful
(Zelda is still recovering from having been spayed last week, hence the suit, but hopefully it will be off tomorrow!)


----------



## SbanR

Ollie gets very excited by squirrels


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Ollie gets very excited by squirrels
> View attachment 451538
> View attachment 451539


Annie totally relates to that. I suspect that she is keeping so slim and trim solely for being able to follow the squirrels up into the thinnest twigs. She's a lot less good at jumping from tree top to tree top than the squirrels, though.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 451542
> 
> 
> View attachment 451543


oh Mojo you're such a handsome boy :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> oh Mojo you're such a handsome boy :Kiss


And such a teddy bear!


----------



## Marley&Charlee

First time since we have had him that he’s come sit for cuddles he’s always too nosy


----------



## Charity




----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> View attachment 451589


Awww that's just too cute for words!!


----------



## ewelsh

StinWom said:


> "Noooo don't work, pay me attention!" :Joyful
> (Zelda is still recovering from having been spayed last week, hence the suit, but hopefully it will be off tomorrow!)
> 
> View attachment 451505


what a poppet, I hope you stopped work!


----------



## Whompingwillow

dreamy face :Cat


----------



## StinWom

ewelsh said:


> what a poppet, I hope you stopped work!


ahah, yes of course! She got a (short) cuddle session, well deserved for being such a cutie!


----------



## ChaosCat

Enjoying a quiet Saturday morning.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 451589


Looks like there's something really good on cat TV.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Enjoying a quiet Saturday morning.
> 
> View attachment 451598
> 
> 
> View attachment 451599
> 
> 
> View attachment 451600
> 
> 
> View attachment 451601
> 
> 
> View attachment 451602
> 
> 
> View attachment 451603


Annie really looks like a curious kitten in these pics.


----------



## starmanwarz

Cooper in his favorite position!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Enjoying a quiet Saturday morning.
> 
> View attachment 451598
> 
> 
> View attachment 451599
> 
> 
> View attachment 451600
> 
> 
> View attachment 451601
> 
> 
> View attachment 451602
> 
> 
> View attachment 451603


Those photos of Annie are lovely. She looks all ready for action, especially that first one. About to explode and tear round the walls, Evel Knievel's competitor


----------



## lymorelynn

Who's a very naughty girl?








Who doesn't care that she's a very naughty girl?


----------



## MissyfromMice

lymorelynn said:


> Who's a very naughty girl?
> View attachment 451611
> 
> Who doesn't care that she's a very naughty girl?
> View attachment 451612


Sorry, but


----------



## Marley&Charlee

that Debating weather to get Stanley a friend he hates being left on his own at the minute, his little cry


----------



## Cully

starmanwarz said:


> Cooper in his favorite position!


Oh bless him, he's turned into a rug. Mind you don't step on him.


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> Who's a very naughty girl?
> View attachment 451611
> 
> Who doesn't care that she's a very naughty girl?
> View attachment 451612





MissyfromMice said:


> Sorry, but
> View attachment 451613


I'm sorry Lynn but ^this^
You can't be mad at her sweet face :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Those photos of Annie are lovely. She looks all ready for action, especially that first one. About to explode and tear round the walls, Evel Knievel's competitor


That's her exactly!


----------



## ChaosCat

lymorelynn said:


> Who's a very naughty girl?
> View attachment 451611
> 
> Who doesn't care that she's a very naughty girl?
> View attachment 451612


I'm sure she's just being helpful and the curtains needed cleaning anyway- in her eyes at least.


----------



## ChaosCat

starmanwarz said:


> Cooper in his favorite position!


You shouldn't let him lick the sockets!


----------



## SbanR

starmanwarz said:


> Cooper in his favorite position!


@LeArthur Arthur has a serious rival!!!:Jawdrop 
He'll have to get back to practising again!
No more sitting and looking at spiders!!:Hilarious


----------



## Emlar

New toy!


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Who's a very naughty girl?
> View attachment 451611
> 
> Who doesn't care that she's a very naughty girl?
> View attachment 451612


Ooops, now that* is* naughty :Hilarious


----------



## lymorelynn

Charity said:


> Ooops, now that* is* naughty :Hilarious


Enough to be on Santa's naughty list I think :Hilarious She has been warned :Hilarious


----------



## Marley&Charlee

He can’t be comfy


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> @LeArthur Arthur has a serious rival!!!:Jawdrop
> He'll have to get back to practising again!
> No more sitting and looking at spiders!!:Hilarious


He really does!!!

Arthur even has one of those exact same kickers


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> I'm sure she's just being helpful and the curtains needed cleaning anyway- in her eyes at least.


Hahaha love it


----------



## Emmasian

starmanwarz said:


> Cooper in his favorite position!


Oh isn't he sweet?! Tuckered out after too much kickerooing.


----------



## SbanR

Marley&Charlee said:


> He can't be comfy


Warming up for a yoga session


----------



## Charity

Keeping an eye on what I'm doing


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Enough to be on Santa's naughty list I think :Hilarious She has been warned :Hilarious


Yes, I'm keeping notes tell her


----------



## Psygon

My neighbours, who own the duck, sent me this photo this morning of the tonks in print! They were very excited to see their duck being made famous!

It's in this week's issue of The Week Junior


----------



## Jojomomo

I'm not sure if Boots was hinting I was sitting in her chair or making sure I was buying the good stuff from zooplus!


----------



## ChaosCat

It's getting colder, Annie looks for warmth again.


----------



## Charity

Having a Sunday silly moment


----------



## Bethanjane22

On the weekend we usually have a cup of coffee in bed after feeding the cats. They used to both come up and snuggle with us for a bit. However since they had their falling out, Luna has claimed morning snuggles and will chase Nova off the bed if she comes up. Now Nova will lie outside the bedroom because she knows if she comes in she will get chased out again  When I go out to see her she starts pawing at the carpet and chirps at me. She's such a loving girl, I wish her sister wouldn't be so moody with her!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Having a Sunday silly moment
> 
> View attachment 451717
> 
> 
> View attachment 451718
> 
> 
> View attachment 451716
> 
> 
> View attachment 451715


Oh no. What's he thinking of buying? I always get twitchy when I see someone's been measuring up for something.


----------



## SbanR

Jessie's favourite spot in the morning as it catches the morning sun.


----------



## Psygon

Rare photo this. Look closely in Ted's eyes - I didn't have a toy on my head while taking it. :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> On the weekend we usually have a cup of coffee in bed after feeding the cats. They used to both come up and snuggle with us for a bit. However since they had their falling out, Luna has claimed morning snuggles and will chase Nova off the bed if she comes up. Now Nova will lie outside the bedroom because she knows if she comes in she will get chased out again  When I go out to see her she starts pawing at the carpet and chirps at me. She's such a loving girl, I wish her sister wouldn't be so moody with her!
> View attachment 451719


Right nip this in the bud, I had this with Lottie and Loulou, Lottie would chase Loulou out of the room, so I would go and pick Loulou up and bring her in and stop Lottie chasing her, then cuddled Loulou lots. It worked. X


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Rare photo this. Look closely in Ted's eyes - I didn't have a toy on my head while taking it. :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 451726


what a beautiful photo :Kiss Ted


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Oh no. What's he thinking of buying? I always get twitchy when I see someone's been measuring up for something.


He loves playing with that, I don't know why I bother buying cat toys


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Rare photo this. Look closely in Ted's eyes - I didn't have a toy on my head while taking it. :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 451726


Very hypnotic, I could stare into those eyes for ages :Wideyed


----------



## MissyfromMice

Wishing all of you a sunny Sunday


----------



## ewelsh

Wish we had a sunny Sunday!  Lovely photo of Missy


----------



## Whompingwillow

A very inviting And terrifying pillow


----------



## Psygon

Jammy is feeling a little chilly. Either that or I've put on weight and grown a tail.


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Jammy is feeling a little chilly. Either that or I've put on weight and grown a tail.
> 
> View attachment 451750


Sorry, no loo for you in the near future, hope you have a strong bladder.


----------



## ChaosCat

There's something lurking in the garden and it's watching me through the window!


----------



## ChaosCat

The lurker is a teddy bear.


----------



## Psygon

Darcy and Waffles have decided that they are staying in bed all day.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Having a Sunday silly moment
> 
> View attachment 451717
> 
> 
> View attachment 451718
> 
> 
> View attachment 451716
> 
> 
> View attachment 451715


Oh sweet Toppy you always do make me smile :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Rare photo this. Look closely in Ted's eyes - I didn't have a toy on my head while taking it. :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 451726


Stunning, truly beautiful x


----------



## SbanR




----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> View attachment 451788
> View attachment 451789


You look lovely Oli, I'd love to scoop you up out of the photo and hug you ❤.

He looks very regal in the second photo @SbanR. Does he mind being indoors? He always looks like he belongs half way up a tree. Does Oli get withdrawal symptoms, i.e. wait at the door?


----------



## ChaosCat

Lazy morning- for a little while at least.


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> View attachment 451788
> View attachment 451789


You're such a handsome boy Ollie :Kiss


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> You look lovely Oli, I'd love to scoop you up out of the photo and hug you ❤.
> 
> He looks very regal in the second photo @SbanR. Does he mind being indoors? He always looks like he belongs half way up a tree. Does Oli get withdrawal symptoms, i.e. wait at the door?


He's used to going out several times a day.
He gets very vocal when he wants to go out and will whinge until I'm ready to take him out


----------



## ChaosCat

A hard working man needs his rest now and then.


----------



## Charity

I put freshly washed blankets in their beds yesterday so, of course, they both had to pile in.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Blue book to bring out the colour of my beautiful eyes


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Blue book to bring out the colour of my beautiful eyes
> View attachment 451803


Your eyes are beautiful with or without the book, Kiki!


----------



## Bethanjane22

I was happily working away in the office, the girls were in the garden during a gap in the rain. Then I heard an almighty cat fight, screaming and yowling. My heart sank. I dashed downstairs and these two were just sat on the patio table, ears pricked up listening to the god awful sound. So I grabbed the dreamies and got them back inside as quickly as possible.

I'm still shaking. Didn't realize how triggering the sound of a cat fight is to me until today. 
I saw the culprit skulking out of the bushes. A horrible unneutered ginger tom who doesn't even live on our estate. He comes by every few days and terrorizes the neutered males in the street. I hope whoever he was scrapping with is ok and gets home quickly.

Meanwhile, these two are wondering: 
Human, why are you so freaked out?


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> I was happily working away in the office, the girls were in the garden during a gap in the rain. Then I heard an almighty cat fight, screaming and yowling. My heart sank. I dashed downstairs and these two were just sat on the patio table, ears pricked up listening to the god awful sound. So I grabbed the dreamies and got them back inside as quickly as possible.
> 
> I'm still shaking. Didn't realize how triggering the sound of a cat fight is to me until today.
> I saw the culprit skulking out of the bushes. A horrible unneutered ginger tom who doesn't even live on our estate. He comes by every few days and terrorizes the neutered males in the street. I hope whoever he was scrapping with is ok and gets home quickly.
> 
> Meanwhile, these two are wondering:
> Human, why are you so freaked out?
> 
> View attachment 451806


Some Rescue Remedy for you!

Could you trap that tom and get him neutered (as a stray)?


----------



## ewelsh

Whompingwillow said:


> Blue book to bring out the colour of my beautiful eyes
> View attachment 451803


beautiful girl xx


----------



## Bethanjane22

SbanR said:


> Some Rescue Remedy for you!
> 
> Could you trap that tom and get him neutered (as a stray)?


I keep a bottle of it on my desk at all times now 

I'm not sure, he seems very well looked after, so I'm not sure if he is a stray. Our neighbors have chased him off quite a few times for going after their cats. I'll have a chat with them and see if maybe we can do something about him. I know a lady who volunteers at a local rescue so I'll reach out for some advice from her.


----------



## Cully

Oh heavens, the noise of a cat fight chills me.
There's an old ginger who uses the gardens as a cut through to whatever his daily business is. Bit of a bruiser in his time judging by the scars on his face.
If I hear that noise I fly outside and shout (like a loon) as that usually stops it, probably just by distracting them.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Cully said:


> Oh heavens, the noise of a cat fight chills me.
> There's an old ginger who uses the gardens as a cut through to whatever his daily business is. Bit of a bruiser in his time judging by the scars on his face.
> If I hear that noise I fly outside and shout (like a loon) as that usually stops it, probably just by distracting them.


It's definitely one of the worst sounds. Chills me to the core.

Whenever I see the Tom, I always try and chase him off. He has a tendency to spray houses and cars on his walkthroughs.

Thankfully our garden is a bit of a fortress so he's not getting in here!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Bethanjane22 that is very unpleasant for you! Your girls looked chilled though!

Agreed get help to have that poor Tom seen to x


----------



## Psygon

Little and large. Ted and his forever kitten CK.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> Little and large. Ted and his forever kitten CK.
> View attachment 451809


CK is so tiny in comparison to Ted :Cat


----------



## chillminx

@Bethanjane22 - sorry you had the scare about the cat fight, and relieved it did not involve your 2 girls. 

Just to add -- I love the photo of the two of them on the stairs! The pale grey walls and the carpet are a perfect setting for their lovely silver fur. . They really are beautiful cats aren't they! xx


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Little and large. Ted and his forever kitten CK.
> View attachment 451809


Awww look at them, so happy with big smiles x


----------



## Psygon

Bethanjane22 said:


> CK is so tiny in comparison to Ted :Cat


He really is! He is almost half Ted's size :-D

I do think I lucked out with CK. Got a cat who will stay a kitten forever


----------



## LeArthur

Nothing to see here, just a cat tree dangling from a light


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> Nothing to see here, just a cat tree dangling from a light
> 
> View attachment 451836


Well done
Have you got a step ladder?


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> Well done
> Have you got a step ladder?


Yes, but didn't need it because the bed is underneath


----------



## SbanR

Jessie's comfortable, and I'm stuck.
Her coat feels gorgeously silky after its had rain on it.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna went straight back to bed after her breakfast this morning. She was not happy when I turned on the hairdryer though!


----------



## Bethanjane22

chillminx said:


> @Bethanjane22 - sorry you had the scare about the cat fight, and relieved it did not involve your 2 girls.
> 
> Just to add -- I love the photo of the two of them on the stairs! The pale grey walls and the carpet are a perfect setting for their lovely silver fur. . They really are beautiful cats aren't they! xx


Thanks @chillminx , I love their winter coats, they get so fluffy and their colours just pop! Out of the 4 kittens in the litter only my two had the silver colour. My friends always joke that I got cats to match our house :Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

@Bethanjane22 
Actually, I was wondering the same about the color scheme in terms of your house + cats :Cat

@SbanR 
Jessie looks super cosy.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Summercat said:


> @Bethanjane22
> Actually, I was wondering the same about the color scheme in terms of your house + cats :Cat
> 
> @SbanR
> Jessie looks super cosy.


Completely unintentional! Although subconsciously I must have been drawn to their colourings. The majority of our house is pretty muted with greys, whites, blacks. When I do use colour I tend to make it bold! Our bedroom has a dark green feature wall with yellow accents, and our spare room has a dark blue wall with brown and gold accents.

Here's Luna modeling our bedroom after we re-decorated :Cat


----------



## chillminx

@Bethanjane22 - I love your gorgeous bedroom - clever you! Luna is the perfect finishing touch!


----------



## Marley&Charlee

He loves coming work with us, but he’s got to be a big boy starting tomorrow and stay on his own :Cat


----------



## Purplecatlover

Caught red handed.... trying to help me clean obviously


----------



## chillminx

@Purplecatlover - aww, Jasper is looking well Faye! x Is he feeling better now?


----------



## Purplecatlover

chillminx said:


> @Purplecatlover - aww, Jasper is looking well Faye! x Is he feeling better now?


He's a lot better Thankyou! Switched him off chicken foods and the itching and shaking his head has stopped, also the dandruff is getting better!! So I do think it was a food allergy. Can't afford to order the krill capsules just yet but debating which renal food to get him, I think the hills food may be similar in constistancy to the royal canin one. Will be able to buy the capsules later this month or the 10th of next month hopefully. Still trying to lose some weight but on the photo where hes stood up I don't think he looks too bad, what do you think? Xx


----------



## chillminx

Purplecatlover said:


> He's a lot better Thankyou! Switched him off chicken foods and the itching and shaking his head has stopped, also the dandruff is getting better!! So I do think it was a food allergy. Can't afford to order the krill capsules just yet but debating which renal food to get him, I think the hills food may be similar in constistancy to the royal canin one. Will be able to buy the capsules later this month or the 10th of next month hopefully. Still trying to lose some weight but on the photo where hes stood up I don't think he looks too bad, what do you think? Xx


I think he looks great!  I am very pleased he's better. A good thing you took him off chicken and he is less itchy as a result. If his coat is getting better you may not need the krill oil capsules.

Every flavour of the Hills K/D tinned food contains some chicken unfortunately, so probably not the best foods to feed Jasper. x

https://www.vetsend.co.uk/hills-pd-feline-kd/


----------



## Purplecatlover

chillminx said:


> I think he looks great!  I am very pleased he's better. A good thing you took him off chicken and he is less itchy as a result. If his coat is getting better you may not need the krill oil capsules.
> 
> Every flavour of the Hills K/D tinned food contains some chicken unfortunately, so probably not the best foods to feed Jasper. x
> 
> https://www.vetsend.co.uk/hills-pd-feline-kd/


It's shocked me how quickly the itching has stopped. Think that's why he wasn't eating much! - saw something saying cats tend to know what is effecting them and tend to try and avoid it. Thankyou for that I didn't realise, it's a nightmare with it being chicken that he could be allergic to as I reckon most foods contain it!! Xx


----------



## chillminx

Purplecatlover said:


> It's shocked me how quickly the itching has stopped. Think that's why he wasn't eating much! - saw something saying cats tend to know what is effecting them and tend to try and avoid it. Thankyou for that I didn't realise, it's a nightmare with it being chicken that he could be allergic to as I reckon most foods contain it!! Xx


There are quite a few "normal" cat foods that don't contain chicken, but I am not sure about Renal dietary foods. All the Royal Canin Renal foods contain chicken and pork no matter what they are called. You could research on line all the renal foods and read their list of ingredients. Zooplus would be a good place to start as their listings are reliable and informative.


----------



## Charity

One minute there we were having a lovely time in the garden in the sunshine










the next minute the heavens opened and it poured with rain so we rushed in to watch it out of the window


----------



## ChaosCat

This is how to spend a grey afternoon:


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> One minute there we were having a lovely time in the garden in the sunshine
> 
> View attachment 451871
> 
> 
> the next minute the heavens opened and it poured with rain so we rushed in to watch it out of the window
> 
> View attachment 451870





ChaosCat said:


> This is how to spend a grey afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 451872


We've got glorious sunshine here! Makes a change for South Wales!


----------



## ewelsh

Hallelujah another food Libby actually likes, she has licked the bowl clean. She is addicted to Canagan so I wanted her to have an alternative. I can hardly believe it took one go AND I didn't have to pretend I was eating it too


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Hallelujah another food Libby actually likes, she has licked the bowl clean. She is addicted to Canagan so I wanted her to have an alternative. I can hardly believe it took one go AND I didn't have to pretend I was eating it too
> 
> View attachment 451888
> 
> 
> View attachment 451889
> 
> 
> View attachment 451890


Yay, Libby go for it!

MjaMjam is a firm favourite here, too.


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Hallelujah another food Libby actually likes, she has licked the bowl clean. She is addicted to Canagan so I wanted her to have an alternative. I can hardly believe it took one go AND I didn't have to pretend I was eating it too
> 
> View attachment 451888
> 
> 
> View attachment 451889
> 
> 
> View attachment 451890


Yay! Good job Libby!

I've Mjamjam but was unsure how it would be with my two. They tend to get upset stomach from foods with a lot of offal, which a lot of the very good foods tend to have.

Maybe will give the chicken and salmon one a go or the Turkey.


----------



## Charity

Well done Libby, just don't go off it again next week will you. I was hoping it might be one Bunty could try but it looks too meaty for her.


----------



## ChaosCat

Bethanjane22 said:


> Yay! Good job Libby!
> 
> I've Mjamjam but was unsure how it would be with my two. They tend to get upset stomach from foods with a lot of offal, which a lot of the very good foods tend to have.
> 
> Maybe will give the chicken and salmon one a go or the Turkey.


The really good foods don't have a very high offal content, MjaMjam hasn't.


----------



## Bethanjane22

ChaosCat said:


> The really good foods don't have a very high offal content, MjaMjam hasn't.


Ah ok, sorry my mistake. I'll have a look into Mjamjam then


----------



## chillminx

@ewelsh - Mjamjam is very popular here too with my cats. Their favoured flavours are the lamb, the turkey, the duck and the horse,


----------



## ewelsh

Mummy, look at me when I'm talking to you.










I would like more of that new yummy food please.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna discovered the top of the radiator in the hallway today. She has never jumped up here before but now she seems to love it!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Hallelujah another food Libby actually likes, she has licked the bowl clean. She is addicted to Canagan so I wanted her to have an alternative. I can hardly believe it took one go AND I didn't have to pretend I was eating it too
> 
> View attachment 451888
> 
> 
> View attachment 451889
> 
> 
> View attachment 451890


What flavours does she like; did you get it off Amazon?


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> What flavours does she like; did you get it off Amazon?


https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07D4SC339/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Libby, my heart melts when I look at your little face


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I think you'll find these are mine all mine...thanks Auntie @Psygon and Auntie @buffie "










Somehow his original beaver (which we always thought was a platypus and was sent to him by another Auntie when he first came here) still gets in on the action too


----------



## Charity

Good morning everyone, have a nice day xx


----------



## ChaosCat

This was Mojo's very favourite bed from when he first came until summer. Then he totally ignored it for the last 3 months- now he's back on it.


----------



## ChaosCat

It's a weekday morning and you're sitting on my sofa? Holidays again?










Lazy human! I don't even take weekends off!










i do appreciate your company, though.


----------



## Charity

Mummy's got her Christmas bag out with all her wrapping paper and stuff in and I found this so I took it. Promise not to tell.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Mummy's got her Christmas bag out with all her wrapping paper and stuff in and I found this so I took it. Promise not to tell.
> 
> View attachment 451939


Don't worry Toppy it'll be our secret !


----------



## ewelsh

Annie very clever, one more stretch and you’ll have your mummy off YOUR sofa in a blink :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Good morning everyone, have a nice day xx
> 
> View attachment 451934


Good morning to you too beautiful x



Charity said:


> Mummy's got her Christmas bag out with all her wrapping paper and stuff in and I found this so I took it. Promise not to tell.
> 
> View attachment 451939


I swear I won't breath a word either Toppy Trotter xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Annie very clever, one more stretch and you'll have your mummy off YOUR sofa in a blink :Hilarious


As if she needed your encouragement!


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Jessie's comfortable, and I'm stuck.
> Her coat feels gorgeously silky after its had rain on it.
> View attachment 451848
> View attachment 451849


Yes Jessie's cost look gorgeous and sooo fluffy ❤


----------



## Whompingwillow

Skirting boards are getting painted and I'm not very pleased about being stuck behind a closed door in one room all day , molly is much better about it then me, she has no desire leave or to know what's going on








As you can see..








Someone get me outta here I'm twapped- love Kiki


----------



## ewelsh

Your girls are absolutely beautiful @Whompingwillow xx


----------



## ChaosCat

You’re always welcome here, Kiki, as you know. But I can’t just come over to set you free, takes longer than the painting, I’m afraid.


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> Your girls are absolutely beautiful @Whompingwillow xx


They thank you and I think they are too, but no more beautiful then your house of girls


----------



## ChaosCat

Relaxing together


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> You're always welcome here, Kiki, as you know. But I can't just come over to set you free, takes longer than the painting, I'm afraid.


To be faced by mojo and Annie!? No way.. terrifying


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> To be faced by mojo and Annie!? No way.. terrifying


What's terrifying here? Little angels!


----------



## Magic Waves

Bethanjane22 said:


> Nova is very much enjoying this heatwave as it means her favourite swing chairs are out in the garden!
> 
> View attachment 449424


Nova looks so adorable and cute :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> To be faced by mojo and Annie!? No way.. terrifying


Maybe he is terrifying after all...


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Maybe he is terrifying after all...
> 
> View attachment 451958


My what good teeth you have mojo


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> My what good teeth you have mojo


Thank you, mum! I take care to eat lots of healthy mice and brush them while eating these! :Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Thank you, mum! I take care to eat lots of healthy mice and brush them while eating these! :Cat


Clever boi


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Mummy, look at me when I'm talking to you.
> 
> View attachment 451910
> 
> 
> I would like more of that new yummy food please.
> View attachment 451909


Oh darling Libby nobody could say no to your sweet sweet face :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Bethanjane22 said:


> Luna discovered the top of the radiator in the hallway today. She has never jumped up here before but now she seems to love it!
> 
> View attachment 451911


Oh your girls are just so beautiful x


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Good morning everyone, have a nice day xx
> 
> View attachment 451934


Oh sweet Bunty, you are just so pretty :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Mummy's got her Christmas bag out with all her wrapping paper and stuff in and I found this so I took it. Promise not to tell.
> 
> View attachment 451939


You do make me laugh Toppy, you're just too adorable x


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Annie very clever, one more stretch and you'll have your mummy off YOUR sofa in a blink :Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

I think he smells that I will go away for some days- he is around me all the time. I know my sons will care for the cats in the best possible way, but especially Mojo is very much focused on me. Annie prefers me being there but doesn't mind so much.


----------



## LittleEms

Baby Bug settled in very well!


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie taking up as much space as possible.
Can you spot Mojo?


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Annie taking up as much space as possible.
> Can you spot Mojo?
> 
> View attachment 451986


Yes, can see his little head


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> Annie taking up as much space as possible.
> Can you spot Mojo?
> 
> View attachment 451986


On his favourite autumn winter post


----------



## MissyfromMice

ChaosCat said:


> I think he smells that I will go away for some days- he is around me all the time. I know my sons will care for the cats in the best possible way, but especially Mojo is very much focused on me. Annie prefers me being there but doesn't mind so much.
> 
> View attachment 451983


What a handsome boy


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ewelsh

Making notes Missy?


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Off to work leaving this one on his own from now on, he can’t come with us anymore our shifts have changed, fingers crossed I still have curtains when I’m back


----------



## Bethanjane22

It's a chilly but sunny day here today so the girls are enjoying some time in the garden :Cat


----------



## Charity

Daydreaming


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is a real lap cat only in the colder season- of course she decides it's time for it again on the day I go away for a holiday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, it's all about Human Daddy at the moment...so I'm going to sleep in his sofa spot"










(Never slept there before!)


----------



## SbanR




----------



## LittleEms

Tiny kitten in a great big bed


----------



## Spirited_Violet

An assortment! Anyone else's cat like to play fetch?.. and football?! (Though I hear the second ones a ragdoll thing).


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Willow_Warren

I had adopted a young cat who liked to play fetch... I feel sad talking about her though as she died of FIP just 2 months after adoption. She was beautiful and a wonderful personality, I only had a few precious weeks with her when she was properly well x


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Annie is a real lap cat only in the colder season- of course she decides it's time for it again on the day I go away for a holiday.
> 
> View attachment 452009


Hope you have a nice holiday x


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Hope you have a nice holiday x


Thank you!


----------



## Trixie1

Willow_Warren said:


> I had adopted a young cat who liked to play fetch... I feel sad talking about her though as she died of FIP just 2 months after adoption. She was beautiful and a wonderful personality, I only had a few precious weeks with her when she was properly well x


 that is very sad. But I'm sure that you would have made her last few weeks a whole lot easier for her and she new love and happiness too. Run free little one xx


----------



## Bethanjane22

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 452033
> View attachment 452034
> View attachment 452035
> View attachment 452036
> 
> An assortment! Anyone else's cat like to play fetch?.. and football?! (Though I hear the second ones a ragdoll thing).


Your little one looks like my Luna did when she was a kitten :Cat
















(sorry breaking the 12 hour rule with these pics!)


----------



## Spirited_Violet

LittleEms said:


> View attachment 452025
> 
> 
> Tiny kitten in a great big bed





Bethanjane22 said:


> Your little one looks like my Luna did when she was a kitten :Cat
> View attachment 452065
> View attachment 452066
> 
> 
> (sorry breaking the 12 hour rule with these pics!)


Aweee!!! Sister from another litter!!!

Freya was almost called Luna as well xD.


----------



## StinWom

Someone finally got her surgical suit off! She spent the morning licking herself once she was finally free of it...


----------



## Britt

Roucky (14 years old, dumped on an university campus when he was 4, was a stray for 10
years), I took him home last Thursday. He has a cat run of 6m on 3 with cat hotel with a good isolation. A cat flap will be installed tomorrow but I'm not sure he will come inside.


----------



## Jaf

Oh poor darling. Can you touch him? I'm sure one day you'll find him flat out, purring, on the sofa! @Britt thank you for taking him in.


----------



## Bethanjane22

I feel like I've just interrupted a very important meeting...


----------



## Joy84

We've done a stock take today and it became glaringly obvious that zooplus order was needed!


----------



## Trixie1

Bethanjane22 said:


> I feel like I've just interrupted a very important meeting...
> 
> View attachment 452081


Lol they do look a bit guilty! Wonder what they're planning


----------



## Bethanjane22

Trixie1 said:


> Lol they do look a bit guilty! Wonder what they're planning


Planning how to get the dreamies out of the cupboard probably!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Someone is in a mood because I had to try and comb a matt out from her underarm  I'm now in the bad books!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SuboJvR

Hello!

I had to come back and show you guys, my brother got this done for me for my birthday


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww Joey!

Miss you @SuboJvR and Joey too, of course.


----------



## SuboJvR

Original for reference


----------



## Mrs Funkin

:Kiss :Kiss :Cat :Cat :Kiss :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 452154
> 
> 
> Original for reference


Hello handsome Joey, you're missed so much.
Both of you.
@SuboJvR i hope alls ok with you xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Just at my dad's....

(whilst we are still allowed, he's half a mile from a tier 2 zone!)


----------



## Charity

Hallo Joey and @SuboJvR, that's a great picture xx


----------



## Charity

Togetherness


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Togetherness
> 
> View attachment 452168


I'm going to show Arthur and Nora this so that they get the idea


----------



## Charity

LeArthur said:


> I'm going to show Arthur and Nora this so that they get the idea


Lets hope they do


----------



## lillytheunicorn

Sofa stealer!


----------



## SbanR

Squirrels are So Exciting!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Someone need to pay a bit more attention to their paw cleanliness regime! But not tonight... tonight he's tired



















H x


----------



## Britt

Willow_Warren said:


> Someone need to pay a bit more attention to their paw cleanliness regime! But not tonight... tonight he's tired
> 
> View attachment 452184
> 
> 
> View attachment 452185
> 
> 
> H x


Wanna see dirty paws?


----------



## Whompingwillow

hi mum


----------



## Joy84

So I was doing the dishes after breakfast and when we have big stuff that don't fit on a dish drainer we put tea towel on the table ...
This is what I saw when I turned around to put a frying pan down ...








And I couldn't resist doing this


----------



## Bethanjane22

We had a delivery of food, litter and some secret Santa goodies yesterday. Of course, I couldn't buy stuff for my secret Santa without getting the girls a new toy too!

It's safe to say, Nova is a fan of her new leopard print chaser toy!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Joy84 said:


> So I was doing the dishes after breakfast and when we have big stuff that don't fit on a dish drainer we put tea towel on the table ...
> This is what I saw when I turned around to put a frying pan down ...
> View attachment 452194
> 
> And I couldn't resist doing this
> View attachment 452195





Bethanjane22 said:


> We had a delivery of food, litter and some secret Santa goodies yesterday. Of course, I couldn't buy stuff for my secret Santa without getting the girls a new toy too!
> 
> It's safe to say, Nova is a fan of her new leopard print chaser toy!
> 
> View attachment 452200
> View attachment 452201


both just fabulous!!


----------



## SbanR

O happy days. More squirrels to chase


----------



## LittleEms

My sister took this of handsome little Bug this morning


----------



## Charity

Joy84 said:


> So I was doing the dishes after breakfast and when we have big stuff that don't fit on a dish drainer we put tea towel on the table ...
> This is what I saw when I turned around to put a frying pan down ...
> View attachment 452194
> 
> And I couldn't resist doing this
> View attachment 452195


Ha ha! That's brilliant, love the close up


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Marley&Charlee

He’s had his Sunday bath now it’s chill time


----------



## Psygon

Just sorting out some shelves. Not sure if I've got the display quite right


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Just sorting out some shelves. Not sure if I've got the display quite right
> 
> View attachment 452220


Looks fabulous to me


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> Just sorting out some shelves. Not sure if I've got the display quite right
> 
> View attachment 452220


How do you get them to stop there?
Superglue???


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Just sorting out some shelves. Not sure if I've got the display quite right
> 
> View attachment 452220


Purrfect!!

Where did you get it as I'd love one!!


----------



## jasperthecat

Well my two haven't been using the catio not nearly as much as I'd have expected that I've built them though it seems if we're outside in the garden, then they'll use it more so at least we know why they're not too eager to go outside. They just prefer being with us which is quite lovely but it's going to be rather restrictive if they'll only go outside when we're in the garden.

Anyway I was doing one of the final finishing off jobs today which needed doing and low and behold I had an audience in the form of Ollie.

Ollie on duty observing proceedings and looking very official.


----------



## lillytheunicorn

The Sofa stealer's judgy sister


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> How do you get them to stop there?
> Superglue???


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## dustydiamond1

Psygon said:


> Just sorting out some shelves. Not sure if I've got the display quite right
> 
> View attachment 452220


Looks beautiful to me!


----------



## dustydiamond1

If she almost fits she sits.


----------



## jasperthecat

What is it with cats and boxes? My house is overrun with blooming things!


----------



## Bethanjane22

My OH needed to get something out of the attic earlier...he propped the ladder against the door for 5 minutes and this happened :Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Bethanjane22 said:


> My OH needed to get something out of the attic earlier...he propped the ladder against the door for 5 minutes and this happened :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 452270


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Purplecatlover

Some afternoon snoozing going on


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> My OH needed to get something out of the attic earlier...he propped the ladder against the door for 5 minutes and this happened :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 452270


They're sending you a message
A floor to ceiling tree wouldn't go amiss


----------



## Bethanjane22

SbanR said:


> They're sending you a message
> A floor to ceiling tree wouldn't go amiss


Trust me, I've had the natural paradise one in my zooplus basket for MONTHS! My OH is not keen on "cat furniture"...so it's proving a hard sell!

Ideally I need to find something that looks more stylish than most cat furniture, but again...not easy!


----------



## Jem121

Reggie and Ronnie


----------



## Jem121

Reggie and Ronnie


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> My OH needed to get something out of the attic earlier...he propped the ladder against the door for 5 minutes and this happened :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 452270


:Hilarious:Hilarious Did he do a proper job of it though!


----------



## ewelsh

Jem121 said:


> Reggie and Ronnie
> View attachment 452275


Adorable double trouble


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious Did he do a proper job of it though!


No, he came down with the opposite of the thing I asked him to get :Banghead


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Stanley has his bedtime mixed up for playtime currently wide awake :Hilarious


----------



## LittleEms

It's totally normal to be obsessed with and take 10000 pictures of new babies right? 
I just can't cope with how cute they are!


----------



## Bethanjane22

We've not had a great morning in our house today. The girls were out in the garden for a bit of fresh air before the rain comes in. Then we heard the sounds of a scrap, so rushed to see what was going on. I saw the tail of a cat disappear from the top of the fence, down into the lane at the end of the garden. Meanwhile my two came barreling into the house one after the other, very tense and stand offish. Looks like a cat got onto the fence at the end of our garden, Luna went to investigate, got into a squabble with said cat and then into a squabble with her sister directly after it.

We separated them for 15 minutes until they had both calmed down, then I gave them some Thrive treats and a dab of Bach's on their ears. They're both now in the living room, with Luna chilling on the cat tree and Nova moaning at the back door to go out! Please send positive vibes that they go back to the calm we had been enjoying for the last 4-5 months!


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> We've not had a great morning in our house today. The girls were out in the garden for a bit of fresh air before the rain comes in. Then we heard the sounds of a scrap, so rushed to see what was going on. I saw the tail of a cat disappear from the top of the fence, down into the lane at the end of the garden. Meanwhile my two came barreling into the house one after the other, very tense and stand offish. Looks like a cat got onto the fence at the end of our garden, Luna went to investigate, got into a squabble with said cat and then into a squabble with her sister directly after it.
> 
> We separated them for 15 minutes until they had both calmed down, then I gave them some Thrive treats and a dab of Bach's on their ears. They're both now in the living room, with Luna chilling on the cat tree and Nova moaning at the back door to go out! Please send positive vibes that they go back to the calm we had been enjoying for the last 4-5 months!
> 
> View attachment 452321
> View attachment 452322


Oh dear, not a good start to the day girls. Well done Luna though for seeing off the intruder though not for turning on your sister. Let's hope calm will be restored shortly.



LittleEms said:


> It's totally normal to be obsessed with and take 10000 pictures of new babies right?
> I just can't cope with how cute they are!
> 
> View attachment 452308


They are super cute. Thousands of pictures are normal whatever their age :Cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

LittleEms said:


> It's totally normal to be obsessed with and take 10000 pictures of new babies right?
> I just can't cope with how cute they are!
> 
> View attachment 452308


I had about 10,000 photos on my phone before I got my girls...they are now 2 years old and I have almost 40,000 images on my phone! I'd say 70% are cat pictures :Cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Oh dear, not a good start to the day girls. Well done Luna though for seeing off the intruder though not for turning on your sister. Let's hope calm will be restored shortly.
> 
> They are super cute. Thousands of pictures are normal whatever their age :Cat


They seem calmer now, they've both settled in the living room, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Please stay like this!


----------



## Psygon

Tonks: yes we absolutely want to go in the catio. Open the door.
Also tonks: what the heck it's raining, we're not going out in that.
Ted: this is your fault human.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> Tonks: yes we absolutely want to go in the catio. Open the door.
> Also tonks: what the heck it's raining, we're not going out in that.
> Ted: this is your fault human.
> 
> View attachment 452324


The look on Ted's face! How dare you make it rain human!


----------



## ewelsh

@Bethanjane22 so pleased to hear your girls remain calm. The rescue obviously works for them. I would keep doing it for a few days just in case one of them remembers that intruder! X


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Tonks: yes we absolutely want to go in the catio. Open the door.
> Also tonks: what the heck it's raining, we're not going out in that.
> Ted: this is your fault human.
> 
> View attachment 452324


Another cat/ pet photo competition winner I think :Smuggrin


----------



## ewelsh

Zonked


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Zonked
> 
> View attachment 452325
> 
> 
> View attachment 452326


I love how all you can see is a little paw!


----------



## Joy84

There's no longer space for the cat in food cupboard- zooplus order arrived :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Zonked
> 
> View attachment 452325
> 
> 
> View attachment 452326


Libby, come out


----------



## Charity

Snooping on the next door neighbour's conversation










while Bunty's having a quiet snooze


----------



## SbanR

Having a catnip fix


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy has decided I've worked enough for today


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie deep in thought! What's he thinking I might ask?


----------



## Jojomomo

I liked this one of Boots in profile and here's a bonus pic of Thorin and I


----------



## dustydiamond1

Major Gypsy ear floof


----------



## Charity

Love the last two in the box


----------



## LittleEms

Do we sleep on our lovely cosy beds? No, we sleep on the table!


----------



## slartibartfast

Arthur and Julian claiming their favourite sweater.


----------



## Bethanjane22

@Psygon I too am being blamed for the rain today. The look on their faces, such grumpy little madams!


----------



## Joy84

Guess who thinks she's finished breakfast but has a little surprise left for later? :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Purplecatlover

Some more snoozing. This is his fav place, nice and cool in the conservatory :Yawn


----------



## Charity

Curled up cosy is definitely best today


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Bethanjane22

Apparently, opening a tin of beans sounds exactly like cat food...


----------



## slartibartfast

Naughty bits!


----------



## LittleEms

Bee has discovered a new perch.


----------



## Bethanjane22

They never sit this close on the sofa together, so it was quite nice to see :Cat The fact that I was eating a yogurt might have had something to do with it :Hilarious


----------



## Bethanjane22

Sorry for the spam today! I had to work up in my step sons bedroom today because my OH needed the office for work calls. So the girls have had a nice afternoon exploring his room.

They don't get to come in here often because there are quite a few things they can get into and potentially destroy unsupervised!

As you can see, they have thoroughly enjoyed themselves :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Have been welcomed back by these two


----------



## ewelsh

Hello @ChaosCat I hope you had a lovely break, you have been missed by more than your two X


----------



## Emmasian

Pleeeeeeeease can we have the heating on Mummy? I promise to be a good pumpkin!!

OK Rafsi. Just for you...


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Hello @ChaosCat I hope you had a lovely break, you have been missed by more than your two X


Thank you @ewelsh! It was a totally great week, I feel so invigorated and refreshed by having been away for a while!


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Have been welcomed back by these two
> 
> View attachment 452528
> 
> 
> View attachment 452529
> 
> 
> View attachment 452530


Welcome back, I hope you had a nice break.
We missed you too xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Welcome back, I hope you had a nice break.
> We missed you too xx


Thank you, @ebonycat!


----------



## Psygon

Ted catching up with his colour point girls today (and making them look very small in comparison to him!).

Ted and Waffles








Ted and jammy








Ted is in his bandana today because at 4am the black cat was outside and Waffles got upset by him. Ted himself was ok at the time, but was a bit nervy this morning and had a mini hiss at his sister Darcy :-(


----------



## ewelsh

Right over left.


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Ted catching up with his colour point girls today (and making them look very small in comparison to him!).
> 
> Ted and Waffles
> View attachment 452536
> 
> Ted and jammy
> View attachment 452537
> 
> Ted is in his bandana today because at 4am the black cat was outside and Waffles got upset by him. Ted himself was ok at the time, but was a bit nervy this morning and had a mini hiss at his sister Darcy :-(


Poor Waffles & Ted.
Do you spray anything on Teds bandana to help calm him?
I hope the black cat stays away x


----------



## Psygon

ebonycat said:


> Poor Waffles & Ted.
> Do you spray anything on Teds bandana to help calm him?
> I hope the black cat stays away x


Yep, i put pet remedy on the bandana. After trying so many different calming things have found that pet remedy works really well for ted.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Libby! Look at you


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Her new collar finally came!!! Shes adjusting to it... alright xD.


----------



## LeArthur

Nora had free reign of the house last night. Something tells me Arthur didn't get much sleep..... Although I'm not sure what gives me that idea


----------



## Charity

Poor Arthur....kids eh?


----------



## LittleEms

Bee 'hanging out' after breakfast!


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> Nora had free reign of the house last night. Something tells me Arthur didn't get much sleep..... Although I'm not sure what gives me that idea
> 
> View attachment 452554


Oh Arthur it's true women are exhausting :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Purdey's at the vets being spayed today  (good vibes please) so Toppy's taking the opportunity of having a snoop around her food which was delivered yesterday.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> Purdey's at the vets being spayed today  (good vibes please) so Toppy's taking the opportunity of having a snoop around her food which was delivered yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 452560
> 
> 
> View attachment 452561


Sending good vibes to Purdey


----------



## Whompingwillow

I'm a little lady, even when I sleep


----------



## ewelsh

Lots of special love and healing vibes to Purdey and hugs to @Charity who is sorting out cupboards like a demented lunatic X


----------



## Psygon

It's cold, grey and wet and Ted says no he isn't getting up.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> Ted catching up with his colour point girls today (and making them look very small in comparison to him!).
> 
> Ted and Waffles
> View attachment 452536
> 
> Ted and jammy
> View attachment 452537
> 
> Ted is in his bandana today because at 4am the black cat was outside and Waffles got upset by him. Ted himself was ok at the time, but was a bit nervy this morning and had a mini hiss at his sister Darcy :-(


Ted looks very fetching in his bandana!

Isn't it funny how he takes it out on Darcy and not the others? Cat siblings, we'll never truly understand the complexities of their relationships! I hope he has a nice relaxed day and apologies to Darcy for his outburst :Cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova has decided that the weather is horrible, so she is going to stay in bed today.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Purdey's at the vets being spayed today  (good vibes please) so Toppy's taking the opportunity of having a snoop around her food which was delivered yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 452560
> 
> 
> View attachment 452561


Good healing vibes for Purdey.
Oh Toppy do you miss Purdey?? Oh wouldn't it be lovely if what your doing to her food bag, you did to her?


----------



## Charity

Everybody is looking very beautiful this morning....cats that is


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Good healing vibes for Purdey.
> Oh Toppy do you miss Purdey?? Oh wouldn't it be lovely if what your doing to her food bag, you did to her?


It so would but pigs might fly .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope Purdey is done and dusted now @Charity and hope it's all gone well


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hope Purdey is done and dusted now @Charity and hope it's all gone well


Yes, thank you @Mrs Funkin. The vet rang to say she is fine and she was as good as gold (think they've got the wrong dog).  We are picking her up at 3.00. I'm more nervous about the aftercare as she'll be like Tigger on steroids before you know it. :Jawdrop


----------



## ChaosCat

The foot stool is very small, but there's space enough for both of us.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh Purdy... glad you’re all done and dusted now!! However I think you might notice your parents are a bit out of sorts so you might need to be extra sensitive with them x


----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 452577


Beautiful


----------



## Jem121

Brotherly love


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> Beautiful


Thank, you, @ewelsh. The Autumn sun makes everything/everyone look pretty.


----------



## Britt




----------



## Psygon

Picture the scene if you will. I'm sat down on the sofa with a bowl of snacks after finishing a hard day of work. Ted walks in, sits at my feet and meows. I put my bowl down and reach out to give Ted a scratch between the ears. I sit back and turn to my right where I placed my bowl... And there is Jammy happily tucking into my crisps. My only question is: how much did Jammy pay Ted to distract me??


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Picture the scene if you will. I'm sat down on the sofa with a bowl of snacks after finishing a hard day of work. Ted walks in, sits at my feet and meows. I put my bowl down and reach out to give Ted a scratch between the ears. I sit back and turn to my right where I placed my bowl... And there is Jammy happily tucking into my crisps. My only question is: how much did Jammy pay Ted to distract me??
> 
> View attachment 452608


A bag of Dreamies??

Or was it Cosma snackies? Was it even Ted who stole them?! I remember the investigation but not the details


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Picture the scene if you will. I'm sat down on the sofa with a bowl of snacks after finishing a hard day of work. Ted walks in, sits at my feet and meows. I put my bowl down and reach out to give Ted a scratch between the ears. I sit back and turn to my right where I placed my bowl... And there is Jammy happily tucking into my crisps. My only question is: how much did Jammy pay Ted to distract me??
> 
> View attachment 452608


Hee hee! Where are all the others?


----------



## TriTri

I'm pleased all went well with Purdey today @Charity.


----------



## ChaosCat

Psygon said:


> Picture the scene if you will. I'm sat down on the sofa with a bowl of snacks after finishing a hard day of work. Ted walks in, sits at my feet and meows. I put my bowl down and reach out to give Ted a scratch between the ears. I sit back and turn to my right where I placed my bowl... And there is Jammy happily tucking into my crisps. My only question is: how much did Jammy pay Ted to distract me??
> 
> View attachment 452608


I don't think Jammy had to pay him anything. Ted, being a real gentleman, did it out of the goodness of his heart.


----------



## ChaosCat

When you had a night of working really hard.


----------



## LittleEms




----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> When you had a night of working really hard.
> 
> View attachment 452629


I assume your Mum didn't get on top of the wardrobe or something to take that pic Mojo. Are you on the stairs @ChaosCat ?


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> When you had a night of working really hard.
> 
> View attachment 452629


That's hilarious!
But was it a night working hard, or painting the town red??????????


----------



## Bertie'sMum

LittleEms said:


> View attachment 452632


that's definitely a photo that needs framing !


----------



## LittleEms

Bertie'sMum said:


> that's definitely a photo that needs framing !


I think you're right! I'll have to do that


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> I assume your Mum didn't get on top of the wardrobe or something to take that pic Mojo. Are you on the stairs @ChaosCat ?


No, just onto the desk. 












SbanR said:


> That's hilarious!
> But was it a night working hard, or painting the town red??????????


Mojo is quite offended! He works in pest control and does a very good and thorough job!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> No, just onto the desk.
> 
> View attachment 452640
> 
> 
> Mojo is quite offended! He works in pest control and does a very good and thorough job!


Always time for fun n games though
You know what they say about all work and no play.

Both working hard and painting the town red result in flat out exhaustion


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Always time for fun n games though
> You know what they say about all work and no play.
> 
> Both working hard and painting the town red result in flat out exhaustion


You must have some experience there!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> You must have some experience there!


Haven't you?!


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 452646


What an absolutely beautiful photo of Gorgeous Missy. Definitely one to be framed.


----------



## Cully

@Charity , sorry, I've been AWOL so have a lot of catching up to do.
Poor Purdey needing a trip to the vet. Glad she's fine now.
Nice to see Toppy has been guarding her food.


----------



## Cully

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 452551
> 
> Her new collar finally came!!! Shes adjusting to it... alright xD.
> View attachment 452552
> View attachment 452553


I do love her eyes. Especially the markings which look like she's wearing Harry Potter glasses.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Trixie1 said:


> What an absolutely beautiful photo of Gorgeous Missy. Definitely one to be framed.


Thank you @Trixie1 :Cat


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @Charity , sorry, I've been AWOL so have a lot of catching up to do.
> Poor Purdey needing a trip to the vet. Glad she's fine now.
> Nice to see Toppy has been guarding her food.


Thank you @Cully, I put a message for you on the other thread.


----------



## Tawny75

Hooman, make it stop! We want to go out!


----------



## Cully

Ok, you took my foto. Now can I haz tuna pleeze?


----------



## Bethanjane22

These two have done nothing but sleep and eat all day. Anyone else having a lazy Saturday?


----------



## LittleEms

We've had a very exciting Saturday... the bed got changed! How fun


----------



## Bethanjane22

I had to share this photo of Nova. She is very chilled out right now! The legs :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I seem to have a cushion double"


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I seem to have a cushion double"
> 
> View attachment 452683


Oh Oscar Woo you're such a handsome boy, with a face that's far too cute :Kiss


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I seem to have a cushion double"
> 
> View attachment 452683


Nice cushion but not nearly as handsome as the real you, Oscar. 
Good job you're a stay at home boy or the local streets would be littered with all the swooning lady cats that saw you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're not wrong @Cully


----------



## Bethanjane22

I've got this little cuddle bug on the bed with me this morning :Cat her sister is on the landing moaning because she wants to be on the bed, but for some unknown reason will not get up on the bed when her sister is here! These bloody cats!


----------



## Bethanjane22

I've brought her in about 4 times now and made a fuss of her, but she's having none of it.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I seem to have a cushion double"
> 
> View attachment 452683


Oscar, I've got that cushion and I shall always think its you when I look at it now. I shall call it my Oscar Cushion


----------



## Marley&Charlee

‘Can you not take a photo while I’m having a bath’. Poor little Stanley hates it hopefully if we do it every Sunday like planned he will get used to it


----------



## ChaosCat

Marley&Charlee said:


> 'Can you not take a photo while I'm having a bath'. Poor little Stanley hates it hopefully if we do it every Sunday like planned he will get used to it


But why?
Cats don't need baths normally!


----------



## Marley&Charlee

ChaosCat said:


> But why?
> Cats don't need baths normally!


Just thought it would be nice for him to not be scared of water when he's older so if we bath him while he's younger should help him when he's older.


----------



## Whompingwillow

my new housey, you may not enter


----------



## ChaosCat

Marley&Charlee said:


> Just thought it would be nice for him to not be scared of water when he's older so if we bath him while he's younger should help him when he's older.


I still see no reason for bathing a cat- whether young or old. Even a cat becoming too old to wash themselves can just be wiped down with a moist cloth and doesn't need any bathing.
Only if one of my cats was extremely dirty with some poisonous substance would I ever consider it.


----------



## ChaosCat

Nap time in Dortmund


----------



## SbanR

Having his catnip fix





























Going high


----------



## Summercat

@Marley&Charlee 
Hi,
When I had to give my cats a shampoo, I did it in the sink with a cup to wet & rinse them. 
Jack just his bum when a kitten & he had lose bowels. Biggles the first time a few weeks ago with a special shampoo the vet prescribed. 
Every week might dry his skin out. 
He is a cutie


----------



## dustydiamond1

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 452481
> View attachment 452482
> 
> Naughty bits!


Tummy Floof! Are rubs welcome?


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Nap time in Dortmund
> 
> View attachment 452737
> 
> 
> View attachment 452739
> 
> 
> View attachment 452738


Tummy Floof alert!


----------



## dustydiamond1

LittleEms said:


> We've had a very exciting Saturday... the bed got changed! How fun
> 
> View attachment 452679


Looks like you had an excellent helper.


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Summercat said:


> @Marley&Charlee
> Hi,
> When I had to give my cats a shampoo, I did it in the sink with a cup to wet & rinse them.
> Jack just his bum when a kitten & he had lose bowels. Biggles the first time a few weeks ago with a special shampoo the vet prescribed.
> Every week might dry his skin out.
> He is a cutie


Thank you for the advice I'll take it on board as having a cat is a whole new thing for me and my boyfriend so learning different things as we go along


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Whompingwillow

Dream team


----------



## slartibartfast

dustydiamond1 said:


> Tummy Floof! Are rubs welcome?


Rubs and kisses are demanded!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I do like to help when you are sewing...whaddya mean sitting in the fabric isn't helpful? I'm your boy and you love me, so I can what I like!"










(I've been sewing bunting for my best mate's Christmas pressie, out of season, I know! She wants some for next Spring though)


----------



## Charity

Oh Oscar, we know you mean well xx


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## dustydiamond1

slartibartfast said:


> Rubs and kisses are demanded!!!


YaY! Gypsys tummy floof also recieves rubs and kisses. I really feel sorry for folks who aren't allowed to touch their kittys tummys.


----------



## Psygon

Human, I've been checking out your artwork...








I think we have a problem. I'm not in it?!


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Night from Stan


----------



## Cully

@Psygon ,Oops that face says it all. I think there may be a board meeting:Nailbiting.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Yawwwwwwnnn.
Not a care in the world <3.


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Human, I've been checking out your artwork...
> View attachment 452818
> 
> I think we have a problem. I'm not in it?!
> View attachment 452817


Be careful @Psygon or there will be a mutiny


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie catching the morning sun










Ooooops I've been spotted


----------



## ewelsh

Ummmm I think Libby wants something


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Ummmm I think Libby wants something
> 
> View attachment 452852


Look at that little smirk! Libby your little face has cheered me up this morning :Cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

ChaosCat said:


> I still see no reason for bathing a cat- whether young or old. Even a cat becoming too old to wash themselves can just be wiped down with a moist cloth and doesn't need any bathing.
> Only if one of my cats was extremely dirty with some poisonous substance would I ever consider it.


That's the only time I've had to bath my girls. I was cleaning out inside a cupboard and sprayed some cleaning product in there, I turned to grab a cloth and Nova had jumped into the cupboard and was sliding around in the cleaning product! I grabbed her and ran upstairs to give her a bath. She hated it. I learned to shut them out when cleaning!

The only other occasion I've had to give them any sort of bath is if they've had very upset stomachs and baby wipes just wont do the job!


----------



## Psygon

Wake me up when it's Monday


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Libby, darling, whatever you want is yours. I mean, LOOK AT YOU! How can your Mummy resist?


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Ummmm I think Libby wants something
> 
> View attachment 452852


Oh Libby, that is just one of your best pics.  Yours are lovely too Lottie (afraid of getting hand ripped off if don't give her a mention)


----------



## ewelsh

Libby wanted her treats, and yes @Mrs Funkin like a good slave, I delivered immediately.

Yes Aunty @Charity Lottie says thank you, you know her well.


----------



## Charity

Having a relaxing morning..nothing new there then


----------



## Bethanjane22

These two are not happy with me because I won't let them out into the garden, because I've got a bunch of work calls lined up and can't keep a watchful eye on them! Sorry girls, you can go out later!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova is not amused!


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> Nova is not amused!
> View attachment 452871


That is hilarious


----------



## Charity

Now having a relaxing afternoon


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Now having a relaxing afternoon
> 
> View attachment 452873


Now if I wasn't an old cynic, I would say Bunty is staring adoringly up at Toppy. But I am, so I doubt it:Smuggrin


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> That is hilarious


She has a bit of a resting b**** face!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Kiki and this beautiful autumn days sun rays 








Cameras out, strike a pose


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Whompingwillow

And this is why you should never leave the big tubs of cosma snackies out




the loose lids are made for this


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> And this is why you should never leave the big tubs of cosma snackies out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the loose lids are made for this


Molly texted Zooplus to send them this way, she never gets enough treats else.


----------



## ewelsh

This worked this morning! Now Libby is in my face all the time


----------



## dsuuwia

the best cats )


----------



## Tawny75

The new food delivery from zooplus has arrived. Severus decided he needed to get in the cupboard to check I have put it away properly...


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy asking me: What?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Very naughty posting an old video. I was trying to upload all videos so I can free up room on my phone and delete some, I wanted to share this one as it's full of love


----------



## LittleEms

We're watching the rain. I didn't realise how much bigger Bugsy had gotten! He was the baby!


----------



## Charity

Tawny75 said:


> The new food delivery from zooplus has arrived. Severus decided he needed to get in the cupboard to check I have put it away properly...
> 
> View attachment 452899


Hope it met with your approval Severus?



dustydiamond1 said:


> Gypsy asking me: What?
> View attachment 452904


That's definitely a despairing "what time's lunch?"


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> Hope it met with your approval Severus?
> 
> That's definitely a despairing "what time's lunch?"


He is tucking into Katz veal flavour for breakfast so it seems so!


----------



## Joy84

I can't tell you what a rare occurrence this is in our house ... 
She's on the barrel!
:Woot


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> Very naughty posting an old video. I was trying to upload all videos so I can free up room on my phone and delete some, I wanted to share this one as it's full of love


I have missed seeing all the lovely clips you used to post. Hope you'll post more again


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> I have missed seeing all the lovely clips you used to post. Hope you'll post more again


I have loads! 
Here's one for you that @Joy84 edited for me lol


----------



## Whompingwillow

And one more since you insist


----------



## SbanR

Whompingwillow said:


> And one more since you insist


Thank you. Much better the first one was Far Too Brief
Have you tried them on cucumber? I had a cat who adored it and would root among the veg trimmings whenever I chucked the cut end away. He could smell it as he never did it with any other veg.


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Thank you. Much better the first one was Far Too Brief
> Have you tried them on cucumber? I had a cat who adored it and would root among the veg trimmings whenever I chucked the cut end away. He could smell it as he never did it with any other veg.


I hope your not suggesting you wild like to see molly with a bag on her head for longer lol

hehe I haven't tried them with any veg But I love cucumber and very cute you had a cat that liked cucumber, molly seems to like nibbling chard, and sorting spinach (or checking for bugs?)


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow, Jack likes leafy greens and to play with Swiss Chard stalks. If I throw them he chases after.
Make sure you have a backup of that first video on a tablet or elsewhere before you delete, it is super cute :Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow, Jack likes leafy greens and to play with Swiss Chard stalks. If I throw them he chases after.
> Make sure you have a backup of that first video on a tablet or elsewhere before you delete, it is super cute :Cat


Aw that And he is Just adorable

I uploaded it on YouTube as I'm losing videos with phones going


----------



## rose.john

Dear reader 
we still have our lovely cat posy but she is very jealous of our black and white cat called harmony she jumps up at me when i hold harmony, she chases harmony and makes her squeal she has bitten through twelve telephone wires ,and bites my legs but we love just the same 
yoursfaithfully miss rosemary john


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> I can't tell you what a rare occurrence this is in our house ...
> She's on the barrel!
> :Woot
> View attachment 452915


Oh Phoebe you really look like you belong there so you must do it more often. It will make Mum sooo happy


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Britt




----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> Gypsy asking me: What?
> View attachment 452904


What?
You are beautiful, Gypsy! That's what! ♥:Cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna sat still for a nice photo today :Cat


----------



## LeArthur

I like Nora. She looks at my phone when I'm taking photos


----------



## LeArthur

I love having Nora on my knee. But. I wish. She didn't knead quite as much as she does :Muted

Ouch.

My thigh. :Nurse


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> View attachment 453003
> 
> 
> I love having Nora on my knee. But. I wish. She didn't knead quite as much as she does :Muted
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> My thigh. :Nurse


Place a cushion on your lap first?

Was Arthur sulking? (First photo)


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> Place a cushion on your lap first?


I didn't this time because that was the first time Nora's been on my knee!! But in future I'll make sure I carry a cushion round and it's on my knee as soon as I sit down 



SbanR said:


> Was Arthur sulking? (First photo)


Believe it or not, no he wasn't! He just kept looking round the room.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Nora you are so pretty, but it’s not nice to dig your claws in your mummy, be a nice girl now xxx


----------



## raysmyheart

Tawny75 said:


> The new food delivery from zooplus has arrived. Severus decided he needed to get in the cupboard to check I have put it away properly...


It looks like Severus highly approves @Tawny75 . This photo made me smile!


----------



## SbanR

Good morning


----------



## Charity

What's that up there? Tell it to come down here so I can eat it.


----------



## Purplecatlover

....mischief....


----------



## Cully

Rain rain go away
Come again another day. Sigh!!


----------



## ebonycat

LeArthur said:


> View attachment 453003
> 
> 
> I love having Nora on my knee. But. I wish. She didn't knead quite as much as she does :Muted
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> My thigh. :Nurse


You're such a pretty girl Nora xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 453021


Gorgeous Jessie xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> What's that up there? Tell it to come down here so I can eat it.
> 
> View attachment 453022
> 
> View attachment 453023


Hello darling soppy Toppy, I do hope your mamma gave you a yummy treat for posing so sweetly xx


----------



## ebonycat

Purplecatlover said:


> View attachment 453026
> ....mischief....


Oh Jasper, the cheek of your mamma, Mischief?? Your not mischief are you darling? xx


----------



## starmanwarz

Cooper enjoying life


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

Calming remedy for over worked human


----------



## Joy84

#catlogic


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> #catlogic
> View attachment 453051


We really should just get loads of empty boxes shouldn't we? Treat ourselves to something expensive with the money we'd save by not buying the unwanted contents.:Bag


----------



## Joy84

Cully said:


> We really should just get loads of empty boxes shouldn't we? Treat ourselves to something expensive with the money we'd save by not buying the unwanted contents.:Bag


Indeed we should :Hilarious


----------



## Purplecatlover

ebonycat said:


> Oh Jasper, the cheek of your mamma, Mischief?? Your not mischief are you darling? xx


He says of course he isn't mischief... he's been laid in this spot all day he says


----------



## LittleEms

And I always said I'd never let my small kids have iPads :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

LittleEms said:


> And I always said I'd never let my small kids have iPads :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 453064


Looks like he might be checking what you're posting about him on here!


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> What?
> You are beautiful, Gypsy! That's what! ♥:Cat


:Happy:Kiss:Cat:Joyful


----------



## Spirited_Violet

she's growing up so faaaaast <3


----------



## Charity

In a silly mood this morning, the rain must have got into his brain


----------



## Whompingwillow

Do you like my dungarees?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> In a silly mood this morning, the rain must have got into his brain
> 
> View attachment 453089


Did he fall out of bed, or was he pushed!!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Did he fall out of bed, or was he pushed!!


Neither, he squirmed


----------



## ebonycat

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 453084
> she's growing up so faaaaast <3


Aww she's too cute :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Do you like my dungarees?
> View attachment 453090
> View attachment 453091


Blue really suits you, Molly, compliments your eyes!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## ewelsh

Mummy’s boy


----------



## Bethanjane22

I think I've discovered the stairway to Heaven...


----------



## Cully

Hm, why have you got an orange on your head Mum?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Did you say vaccination appointment due today?


----------



## LittleEms

Built the new cat tree yesterday, Bee is pleased as she can now be the queen of the castle.


----------



## mrsfarq

Sometimes I don't know where one kitten starts and the other one ends ...


----------



## ewelsh

Loving all these beautiful black kittens! Gorgeous


----------



## Whompingwillow

We were very brave girls today








Molly groomed Kiki all the way to the vets and made it her duty to lick off kikis flea treatment on the way home before her silly mum realized.. it really was the last think we needed!


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> We were very brave girls today
> View attachment 453165
> 
> Molly groomed Kiki all the way to the vets and made it her duty to lick off kikis flea treatment on the way home before her silly mum realized.. it really was the last think we needed!
> View attachment 453167


Oh Molly! 
But good to hear that you were so brave going to the vets!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo the teddy bear


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Willow_Warren

It still amuses me when I look out and have to take a second look to realise it's not Lola!!

He is however making himself quite at home, Andre and him seem quite accepting of each other... seen them both on the roof before and today was running across the room and meandering around below. 









Came inside a little later to discover him on the landing windowsill (on the outside), Fairly easy to reach as I have a single story extension and the roof is just below. 









H x


----------



## mrsfarq

We don't need expensive toys Mama, we've tired ourselves out with a cardboard box and paper packaging :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Bethanjane22

This is Nova's "that Hoover better not come too close to me" face. 









Meanwhile, Luna has taken it upon herself to guard my new cookbook.


----------



## Charity

Wanna see my dirty paws? I've been digging. Mum will go mad :Jawdrop


----------



## Whompingwillow

Holding me down at EVERY given opportunity today.. Someone has not liked today's ordeal :-/


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Holding me down at EVERY given opportunity today.. Someone has not liked today's ordeal :-/
> View attachment 453188
> View attachment 453187


Liked for cuteness, not the ordeal!


----------



## Tawny75

I have had to stop crochet as someone needs fuss. If I take my hand off he she butts me until I stroke her again.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Wanna see my dirty paws? I've been digging. Mum will go mad :Jawdrop
> 
> View attachment 453185


Nooooo Toppy noooooo your mum will flip, blame the neighbours cat! X


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Whompingwillow

I was feeling very flat after vaccination boosters yesterday and it made my mum so sad to see, but look at me now 




i was fine and still fine


----------



## Whompingwillow

a friend gave me this beautiful saffi drawing , the picture doesn't do it justice. Miss her always


----------



## ewelsh

How beautiful @Whompingwillow how very kind x


----------



## Summercat

Lovely drawing and frame @Whompingwillow

Looks very much like Lola @Willow_Warren, I think they are related in some way.

Yes, he is a Teddy Bear @ChaosCat


----------



## jasperthecat

My two have never used the caves of the barrel bed except in which to hide if they're chasing each other so it was unusual to see Ollie actually go in there for a snooze this morning. He looked very relaxed when he awoke too

I wonder what was going through his cat mind as he looked miles away!


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> My two have never used the caves of the barrel bed except in which to hide if they're chasing each other so it was unusual to see Ollie actually go in there for a snooze this morning. He looked very relaxed when he awoke too
> 
> I wonder what was going through his cat mind as he looked miles away!


Something about the camera maybe


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> a friend gave me this beautiful saffi drawing , the picture doesn't do it justice. Miss her always
> View attachment 453232


That's beautiful, what a kind and thoughtful friend.


----------



## Charity

Someone's going to get neck ache shortly


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## StinWom

Someone stole our bed, and she looks like she's not letting us get it back!


----------



## mrsfarq

It's a hard life being a kitten!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo thinks Annie is too lazy and leaves too much of the hard work to him- if I get his expression right.


----------



## ChaosCat

Fluffy loaf


----------



## Whompingwillow

It's raining it's pouring but life on a warm lap isn't boring (Also my mum does rubbish rhymes on my behalf :Hilarious)


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> It's raining it's pouring but life on a warm lap isn't boring (Also my mum does rubbish rhymes on my behalf :Hilarious)
> View attachment 453252


Kiki does look rather sceptical!


----------



## LittleEms

I am absolutely, definitely not chewing mama's dressing gown!


----------



## jasperthecat

Cully said:


> Something about the camera maybe


He was staring toward the window but at that height all he'd see was sky .....maybe dreaming of a tasty meal as he's a greedy little blighter?


----------



## SbanR




----------



## ebonycat

Whompingwillow said:


> It's raining it's pouring but life on a warm lap isn't boring (Also my mum does rubbish rhymes on my behalf :Hilarious)
> View attachment 453252


This made me laugh :Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

LittleEms said:


> I am absolutely, definitely not chewing mama's dressing gown!
> 
> View attachment 453253


That's definitely a 'caught in the act' look :Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> View attachment 453305
> View attachment 453306
> View attachment 453307


Are you chasing squirrels Ollie?


----------



## LittleEms

ebonycat said:


> That's definitely a 'caught in the act' look :Hilarious


Isn't it just :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Are you chasing squirrels Ollie?


No squirrels this morning. We had some pretty wild winds and I think his brain got a little scrambled
He was tearing up and down a few trees


----------



## dustydiamond1

Happy Halloween:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> View attachment 453322
> View attachment 453324
> View attachment 453325
> 
> Happy Halloween:Cat


Annie sends her love to her fellow piratess Gypsy! :Kiss

... and says that should I ever DARE to put anything on her I will soon KNOW what a piratess can DO... 

Obviously Gypsy is a much more placid buccaneer!


----------



## Summercat

⚓Happy Halloween Gypsy

@StinWom She matches the bedspread so prettily 

@Whompingwillow good photo capture, I love the expression

@SbanR Ollie you are always such an energetic boy❤


----------



## ChaosCat

The rug next to my sofa is twisted.


----------



## ChaosCat

So you were sitting here drinking tea... and now?


----------



## ChaosCat

Taking my vengeance on Annie I'll post a video to show what a kitten she still is!






Mojo always looks at her antics with raised eyebrows- well, he would if he had eyebrows.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

I as a new sqidgy ball.








Woz 4 but _mum lost em!_


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow Misty your whiskers and eyebrows are incredible!


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely squidgy ball Misty and agree fabulous whiskers!


----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin & @ewelsh 
Moo says thank you. She's proud of her long whiskers and looks after them very well, despite the disgarded ones I keep finding everywhere?
I did *not* lose the balls, she did (cheeky so n so). But I expect it will be muggins who has to crawl around looking for them.


----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Marley&Charlee

Sunday playtime for Stanley


----------



## Charity

Bunty wants to know why I'm being locked up again. It's lockDOWN Bunty, not lock up and its not just me


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Bunty wants to know why I'm being locked up again. It's lockDOWN Bunty, not lock up and its not just me
> 
> View attachment 453422


And what's the difference between lock up and lock down come to that?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty wants to know why I'm being locked up again. It's lockDOWN Bunty, not lock up and its not just me
> 
> View attachment 453422


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> And what's the difference between lock up and lock down come to that?


Erm, a criminal record maybe.


----------



## mrsfarq

I need this arm more than you do mama


----------



## ChaosCat

Chatty boy










and silent girl


----------



## Cully

mrsfarq said:


> I need this arm more than you do mama
> 
> View attachment 453449


Quick, find a kickeroo


----------



## mrsfarq

Cully said:


> Quick, find a kickeroo


I managed to transition them both (the other one was on the sofa next to him) into their bed without waking up! Lots of practice with sleeping babies over the years has taught me well


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Chatty boy
> 
> View attachment 453450
> 
> 
> and silent girl
> 
> View attachment 453451


Maybe Mojo's got something exciting to tell you, and Annie's just heard it all before.
Or is plotting something!!


----------



## Tawny75

In preparation of our puppies arrival in a fortnight we have bought her a new bed, however Sev who very very rarely sleeps in any form of bed except mine has decided he quite likes it.....


----------



## ChaosCat

Tawny75 said:


> In preparation of our puppies arrival in a fortnight we have bought her a new bed, however Sev who very very rarely sleeps in any form of bed except mine has decided he quite likes it.....
> 
> View attachment 453452


The beds you offered him so far were probably too small- except the one you call yours.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Maybe Mojo's got something exciting to tell you, and Annie's just heard it all before.
> Or is plotting something!!


Probably plotting...
Mojo always has lots of exciting things to tell me he is a true chatterbox.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Tawny75 said:


> In preparation of our puppies arrival in a fortnight we have bought her a new bed, however Sev who very very rarely sleeps in any form of bed except mine has decided he quite likes it.....
> 
> View attachment 453452


Ohhh hope you plan on posting lots of puppy and introduction updates!


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> In preparation of our puppies arrival in a fortnight we have bought her a new bed, however Sev who very very rarely sleeps in any form of bed except mine has decided he quite likes it.....
> 
> View attachment 453452


Have you ordered another bed for pup?
This one is now Sev's, Right?


----------



## Tawny75

ChaosCat said:


> The beds you offered him so far were probably too small- except the one you call yours.


 they must have been, although they are big enough for Lily and she is twice the size of Sev!



Whompingwillow said:


> Ohhh hope you plan on posting lots of puppy and introduction updates!


 Of course. We are adopting her from Romania through a local rescue, so we are hoping the new rules will not affect her coming over.



SbanR said:


> Have you ordered another bed for pup?
> This one is now Sev's, Right?


. We shall see, he can be very fickle and changeable, however a new bed will probably have to be bought for her...

This my CC friends is Trixie, short for Bellatrix who will hopefully be joining our family here at Hogwarts on 14th Nov.


----------



## Cully

Can't quite allow herself to drift off to sleep just yet in case there are any loud fireworks tonight.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Can't quite allow herself to drift off to sleep just yet in case there are any loud fireworks tonight.
> View attachment 453460


There was a bout of very noisy fireworks here last midnight. Mojo came inside swearing at the top of his voice. Annie, who is the one who's really scared, stayed outside. Probably crouching underneath the bushes. 
I didn't expect any fireworks- they aren't allowed here on any other day than New Years Eve- or I would have closed the entrance to the garden last night.


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> There was a bout of very noisy fireworks here last midnight. Mojo came inside swearing at the top of his voice. Annie, who is the one who's really scared, stayed outside. Probably crouching underneath the bushes.
> I didn't expect any fireworks- they aren't allowed here on any other day than New Years Eve- or I would have closed the entrance to the garden last night.


I wish it was like that here.
Both Ebony & Alfie (both indoor cats) aren't too bothered by them, unless really loud bangs go off then they might look up & at me. But I can't walk Lady dog once it starts to get dark as she really doesn't like them.
She's ok if she's indoors & hears them but if she's outside & they go off she looks to where they are & barks at them.
If they're still going off at bedtime then it's a race to get her out to have a quick wee in garden then back indoors again.
We have at least a week, if not more of them going off :Rage And then there's New Year's Eve of them going off all evening


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> I wish it was like that here.
> Both Ebony & Alfie (both indoor cats) aren't too bothered by them, unless really loud bangs go off then they might look up & at me. But I can't walk Lady dog once it starts to get dark as she really doesn't like them.
> She's ok if she's indoors & hears them but if she's outside & they go off she looks to where they are & barks at them.
> If they're still going off at bedtime then it's a race to get her out to have a quick wee in garden then back indoors again.
> We have at least a week, if not more of them going off :Rage And then there's New Year's Eve of them going off all evening


These fireworks are a right pest!


----------



## Willow_Warren

To top it off... because the cats were in so long yesterday evening they were hyper at 5am (so much for a Sunday lie in )


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> There was a bout of very noisy fireworks here last midnight. Mojo came inside swearing at the top of his voice. Annie, who is the one who's really scared, stayed outside. Probably crouching underneath the bushes.
> I didn't expect any fireworks- they aren't allowed here on any other day than New Years Eve- or I would have closed the entrance to the garden last night.


I really wish they would ban fireworks altogether. I can't see any good reason to have them. Apart from the distress to pets and wildlife they maim numerous people every year and are the cause of fires, endangering life and property
I hope Mojo and Annie have a stress free night with no nasty bangs.


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> I wish it was like that here.
> Both Ebony & Alfie (both indoor cats) aren't too bothered by them, unless really loud bangs go off then they might look up & at me. But I can't walk Lady dog once it starts to get dark as she really doesn't like them.
> She's ok if she's indoors & hears them but if she's outside & they go off she looks to where they are & barks at them.
> If they're still going off at bedtime then it's a race to get her out to have a quick wee in garden then back indoors again.
> We have at least a week, if not more of them going off :Rage And then there's New Year's Eve of them going off all evening


I feel for Lady. My Chelsea used to tremble violently as soon as they started and took ages to calm down.
It's not too bad since I've lived here but when I lived in Birmingham they started mid October and continued until New Year. They weren't even pretty fireworks. Mainly the big noisy ones. Horrible things


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> I really wish they would ban fireworks altogether. I can't see any good reason to have them. Apart from the distress to pets and wildlife they maim numerous people every year and are the cause of fires, endangering life and property
> I hope Mojo and Annie have a stress free night with no nasty bangs.


Couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## ewelsh

@Tawny75 Trixie is adorable, can't wait to hear more. I hope there is no delay, how kind of Severus to keep her new bed warm


----------



## Charity

Tawny75 said:


> they must have been, although they are big enough for Lily and she is twice the size of Sev!
> 
> Of course. We are adopting her from Romania through a local rescue, so we are hoping the new rules will not affect her coming over.
> 
> . We shall see, he can be very fickle and changeable, however a new bed will probably have to be bought for her...
> 
> This my CC friends is Trixie, short for Bellatrix who will hopefully be joining our family here at Hogwarts on 14th Nov.
> 
> View attachment 453455


She is a sweetie. Now the fun begins


----------



## Tawny75

ewelsh said:


> @Tawny75 Trixie is adorable, can't wait to hear more. I hope there is no delay, how kind of Severus to keep her new bed warm


 It is indeed kind of him, I am hoping it is a good sign for the future....



Charity said:


> She is a sweetie. Now the fun begins


 We are counting down the days now. She should start her long journey here on Thursday 12th and get to the rescue on Saturday 14th for us to pick her up. Because we are the named people she is coming to, we will be able to bring her straight home. I have got the week off to stay with her and I will be back to working from home again after that. With all that is going on, I can't see us being back in the office much before Easter.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, it's so nice to feel well enough to have a fireside nap, with a full tummy and surrounded by my favourite things"


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, it's so nice to feel well enough to have a fireside nap, with a full tummy and surrounded by my favourite things"
> 
> View attachment 453480
> View attachment 453481


Oh Oscar Woo! So glad to hear that your tummy is full!! and your having a relaxing evening by the fire. x


----------



## SbanR

Looks like Oscar's had a great play session


----------



## Mrs Funkin

More of a great inhaling session @SbanR  he does luuurrrvvveee the catnip!


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, it's so nice to feel well enough to have a fireside nap, with a full tummy and surrounded by my favourite things"
> 
> View attachment 453480
> View attachment 453481


A full tummy is the best news x. Well done Oscar xx


----------



## LeArthur

I hope everyone has had an evening as relaxing as the one we've had :Cat


----------



## ebonycat

Tawny75 said:


> It is indeed kind of him, I am hoping it is a good sign for the future....
> 
> We are counting down the days now. She should start her long journey here on Thursday 12th and get to the rescue on Saturday 14th for us to pick her up. Because we are the named people she is coming to, we will be able to bring her straight home. I have got the week off to stay with her and I will be back to working from home again after that. With all that is going on, I can't see us being back in the office much before Easter.


She's adorable.
I hope there's no delay & she has a safe journey over.
Has she seen & been around cats before?


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, it's so nice to feel well enough to have a fireside nap, with a full tummy and surrounded by my favourite things"
> 
> View attachment 453480
> View attachment 453481


Oh sweet, handsome Oscar Woo it's so so lovely to know you've got a full belly. How we all worry about you when you aren't well.
Such a lovely picture of you relaxing in front of your fire :Kiss


----------



## Summercat

@Tawny75 
Oh she is gorgeous xx


----------



## SbanR

Jessie was Very Naughty last night.
Now she's trying to look cute n innocent.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Jessie was Very Naughty last night.
> Now she's trying to look cute n innocent.
> View attachment 453493
> View attachment 453494


Well whatever it was she did that was so bad, she is certainly achieving a look of innocence.
Are we allowed to know why she's in your bad books?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna loves it when our Gousto order gets delivered.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Just wanted to share a few photos of Nova lounging. She will groom herself and then just sit in this position for a while. It's so cute and funny to see.


----------



## Purplecatlover

I think jasper is broken this morning haha


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Luna loves it when our Gousto order gets delivered.
> 
> View attachment 453497


Nice box Luna


----------



## Charity

Today was never meant to be a good day . I was supposed to be having my hair cut today and, yesterday, my hairdresser phoned to tell me she has Covid. :Jawdrop Thank goodness she found out before my appointment and not just days after or I'd have worried myself silly for two weeks.:Nailbiting

I was taking Toppy to the vets for an appointment at 9.30 to have his follow up blood test and I meant to ask them on Saturday if it was a fasting blood test but I forgot. I didn't even remember when I gave him his breakfast but suddenly thought about it at 8.55 a.m. just before I was leaving. I phoned the vets to check and she told me the appointment was for 9.00 a.m. . You know when someone tells you something, you don't have time to think, so I just asked if it was a fasting blood test and she said yes. Well, as everything had gone wrong I changed the appointment to Thursday. The vet always gives you a card with the date and time of your appointment and, when I checked afterwards, I was right, it was 9.30.  At least someone is glad...here he is saying a prayer this morning.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Today was never meant to be a good day . I was supposed to be having my hair cut today and, yesterday, my hairdresser phoned to tell me she has Covid. :Jawdrop Thank goodness she found out before my appointment and not just days after or I'd have worried myself silly for two weeks.:Nailbiting
> 
> I was taking Toppy to the vets for an appointment at 9.30 to have his follow up blood test and I meant to ask them on Saturday if it was a fasting blood test but I forgot. I didn't even remember when I gave him his breakfast but suddenly thought about it at 8.55 a.m. just before I was leaving. I phoned the vets to check and she told me the appointment was for 9.00 a.m. . You know when someone tells you something, you don't have time to think, so I just asked if it was a fasting blood test and she said yes. Well, as everything had gone wrong I changed the appointment to Thursday. The vet always gives you a card with the date and time of your appointment and, when I checked afterwards, I was right, it was 9.30.  At least someone is glad...here he is saying a prayer this morning.
> 
> View attachment 453510


Oh @Charity! That sounds like such a stressful morning. Have a sit down with a nice cuppa and a cuddle with Toppy & Bunty. Tomorrow is another day


----------



## Spirited_Violet

"See I can sit up too!"


----------



## Tawny75

ebonycat said:


> She's adorable.
> I hope there's no delay & she has a safe journey over.
> Has she seen & been around cats before?


Yes she has, her foster in Romania has cats so she is used to them. I am splitting the house though until we are sure all are happy, luckily they do a stair gate with a cat flap in which we will use on the stairs and the normal one on the kitchen because that is where the cats food is. Trixie will have the living room and hall to start with and we will go slowly from there.


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Life is too easy


----------



## Bethanjane22

We decided to move the living room around a bit today as it was starting to look a bit cluttered in one corner. So we moved the girls cat tree and the foot stool and I've ordered them a windowsill bed which should be here later this week.

I think they're quite content with the new set up.


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Annie sends her love to her fellow piratess Gypsy! :Kiss
> 
> ... and says that should I ever DARE to put anything on her I will soon KNOW what a piratess can DO...
> 
> Obviously Gypsy is a much more placid buccaneer!


:Hilarious:Woot:Joyful:Kiss


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Today was never meant to be a good day . I was supposed to be having my hair cut today and, yesterday, my hairdresser phoned to tell me she has Covid. :Jawdrop Thank goodness she found out before my appointment and not just days after or I'd have worried myself silly for two weeks.:Nailbiting
> 
> I was taking Toppy to the vets for an appointment at 9.30 to have his follow up blood test and I meant to ask them on Saturday if it was a fasting blood test but I forgot. I didn't even remember when I gave him his breakfast but suddenly thought about it at 8.55 a.m. just before I was leaving. I phoned the vets to check and she told me the appointment was for 9.00 a.m. . You know when someone tells you something, you don't have time to think, so I just asked if it was a fasting blood test and she said yes. Well, as everything had gone wrong I changed the appointment to Thursday. The vet always gives you a card with the date and time of your appointment and, when I checked afterwards, I was right, it was 9.30.  At least someone is glad...here he is saying a prayer this morning.
> 
> View attachment 453510


Like for Toppys prayers answered.
I had the same thing with my hairdresser. She was coming to me just after I had my jabs so of course, I had to cancel when I was ill. I can't see me getting it cut this side of Xmas. My son said he'd cut it for me and I have to say, I'm very tempted!!


----------



## Charity

Definitely not happy going out with half a hurricane blowing


----------



## Tawny75

Trixies arrival has been delayed by two weeks. A mix up in admin between the rescue here and the one in Romania


----------



## mrsfarq

You're cooking that chicken for us right Mama?


----------



## Summercat

Sorry to hear that @Tawny75


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> Trixies arrival has been delayed by two weeks. A mix up in admin between the rescue here and the one in Romania


So disappointing for you. Bloomin' red tape.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Definitely not happy going out with half a hurricane blowing
> 
> View attachment 453531


That's a lovely comfy looking bed you have there Bunty, I don't blame you for staying put.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tawny75 said:


> Trixies arrival has been delayed by two weeks. A mix up in admin between the rescue here and the one in Romania


I know someone who will not be getting her new bed from Severus  He will be well settled into it in another fortnight. Hope it's all sorted ASAP.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Well whatever it was she did that was so bad, she is certainly achieving a look of innocence.
> Are we allowed to know why she's in your bad books?


She's a terrible food thief!
I had some food cooling, to put in the fridge.
She knocked the cover off and ate a goodly amount. It had Hot chilli paste, oyster sauce (salty) and ONIONS!!
I was afraid she might have poisoned herself or, at the very least, have the squits.

It did upset her gut as she did a poop in the night.
Amazingly it was ok, apart from a squishy bit at the end.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> She's a terrible food thief!
> I had some food cooling, to put in the fridge.
> She knocked the cover off and ate a goodly amount. It had Hot chilli paste, oyster sauce (salty) and ONIONS!!
> I was afraid she might have poisoned herself or, at the very least, have the squits.
> 
> It did upset her gut as she did a poop in the night.
> Amazingly it was ok, apart from a squishy bit at the end.


Oh wow, little so and so. Glad she's ok after those onions.
I learnt years ago to put cooling/defrosting food in the microwave or the cats used to knock it on the floor and share it with the dogs.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Oh wow, little so and so. Glad she's ok after those onions.
> I learnt years ago to put cooling/defrosting food in the microwave or the cats used to knock it on the floor and share it with the dogs.


Yes, I do too normally.
But she had been outside so I didn't; then forgot about it when I let her in


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Yes, I do too normally.
> But she had been outside so I didn't; then forgot about it when I let her in


Tbh Moo isn't a problem with me leaving food out. Sooty is though. I caught him last week with a piece of grated cheese speared on a claw and about to sample it. He makes me laugh though as he has the air of Raffles, the gentleman thief, "Oh I hope you don't mind my dear, just couldn't resist this rather fine Cheddar".:Cigar


----------



## Bethanjane22

SbanR said:


> She's a terrible food thief!
> I had some food cooling, to put in the fridge.
> She knocked the cover off and ate a goodly amount. It had Hot chilli paste, oyster sauce (salty) and ONIONS!!
> I was afraid she might have poisoned herself or, at the very least, have the squits.
> 
> It did upset her gut as she did a poop in the night.
> Amazingly it was ok, apart from a squishy bit at the end.


I never chance anything out on the sides with my two! They know they are not supposed to be up on the counters, so if they ever do venture up there and they get caught, they make a mad dash for it as they know they are not supposed to be! My Luna is a little thief when it comes to her food and treats. If I leave a pouch of food or a packet of treats anywhere where she can get them, she's gone! Like a bat out of hell! Then I usually have a mad dash after her before she rips the pack open and spreads the contents around the house :Banghead


----------



## ewelsh

Tawny75 said:


> Trixies arrival has been delayed by two weeks. A mix up in admin between the rescue here and the one in Romania


Oh No, how disappointing. I am sorry @Tawny75 i know how excited you have been x


----------



## Marley&Charlee

‘ Thanks Dad I can see the birds from up here ‘


----------



## SbanR

Marley&Charlee said:


> ' Thanks Dad I can see the birds from up here '


So cute:Joyful


----------



## jasperthecat

There's always a problem and usually it's not of our making.
Right now I've got two on edge cats, particularly Ollie due to a very irritating and persistent roaming cat which not only comes into our back garden on a daily basis and disturbs the boys and puts them off going into their catio by coming right up to it but today I've caught it sat peering through the glass side panel of the front door with Ollie sat watching it from the staircase. He's been sat at the front door most of the afternoon on cat watch since it happened. It isn't on!

Jasper really hates this cat. I've seen how he reacts to it when it has crossed our front lawn whilst he was sat on the bedroom windowsill on other occasions and whereupon he's charged down the stairs to confront it though I don't think he actually saw it himself today sat at the door but I definitely think he picked up on Ollie's behaviour and then they both spotted it wandering out in the street and on the gardens and they weren't happy to say the least while watching from the dining room.

We've tried shushing this cat away several times but it just ignores us and comes back again. What I'm frightened of now is that with it sitting at the front door, it may attempt to slip in past us when we open the front door. 
If it does I've no doubt Jasper who always checks as to why the door has been opened will instantly attack it and quite possibly kill it...he's a big, fit muscly cat and a very tough cookie. If my two ever have a spat, even though he is a pound heavier than Jasper, Jasper has Ollie pinned in seconds but I don't want it to get that far as both Jasper and the other cat could get badly injured in a serious confrontation and really it's not the other cat's fault, that's the owner's fault as the cat doesn't know any difference.

I would never wish to hurt it or any cat but I need to stop it intimidating my two boys and when it's sat at the front door, I think sneaking up on the cat from the side of the house with a cup of cold soapy water might do the trick. I hate the idea of doing it but it's out in all weathers so a bit of soapy water thrown at it will be more of a shock than anything which may just dissuade it from returning. If it doesn't I might even invest in one of those huge super-duper water pistols that kids play with in swimming pools if I can't get close enough with a cup. I really don't want to hurt it but my cats have to come first and I don't want them upset by some wandering cat whose owner doesn't care what it's up to nor do I want it entering my home and my two setting upon it and injuring it which they most likely would.

This is how Jasper and Ollie looked today when the cat was around. I can tell from Jasper's ( on the right) body language that he's not happy.


----------



## Joy84

Couldn't find Phoebe till I noticed the cushion and blanket on the sofa have been weirdly rearranged ...










Winter's here, FACT!


----------



## mrsfarq

Spot the kittens...
Purring away in their new cat tree, only took them a few days to finally explore it.


----------



## Cully

@jasperthecat
We have a few cats that use the communal gardens as a shortcut to wherever they spend most of their day.
I've found a cleaned spray bottle filled with cold water is usually enough to deter unwanted attention.
I keep one on the window ledge so if I see a cat nearby I warn it off with a blast and have been known to chase them across the garden with my 'water gun'.
I rarely have to repeat it as they quickly get the message that getting too near means an unexpected soaking
The cats owners are quite happy for me to deter them this way. Water won't hurt them, and is better than a potential cat fight.
I'm wondering if you could use some sort of sight blocker to prevent them being able to see each other, just as a temporary measure. 
I've seen a garden sprinkler being used as a deterrent, perhaps with a motion sensor.
You would have to ensure your two boys were indoors though.
Good luck.


----------



## Cully

mrsfarq said:


> Spot the kittens...
> Purring away in their new cat tree, only took them a few days to finally explore it.
> View attachment 453611


Perfect camouflage.


----------



## jasperthecat

Cully said:


> @jasperthecat
> We have a few cats that use the communal gardens as a shortcut to wherever they spend most of their day.
> I've found a cleaned spray bottle filled with cold water is usually enough to deter unwanted attention.
> I keep one on the window ledge so if I see a cat nearby I warn it off with a blast and have been known to chase them across the garden with my 'water gun'.
> I rarely have to repeat it as they quickly get the message that getting too near means an unexpected soaking
> The cats owners are quite happy for me to deter them this way. Water won't hurt them, and is better than a potential cat fight.
> I'm wondering if you could use some sort of sight blocker to prevent them being able to see each other, just as a temporary measure.
> I've seen a garden sprinkler being used as a deterrent, perhaps with a motion sensor.
> You would have to ensure your two boys were indoors though.
> Good luck.


As you can tell I'm loathe to resort to any extreme measures but I think this cat is a bit too persistent to use just a spray bottle. It was at the catio the other day and my OH banged on the lounge window quite furiously to scare it but it just looked at her as if to say you don't scare me and it was literally only feet away from her.

The worst that can happen is that it gets a little wet with some soapy water, that's if I can even get close enough to the little so and so With luck it will put it off coming around. 
The problem is that this cat seems a very determined cat and getting bolder as time goes on which is why I'm concerned that it might try to get in if the doors are opened.

Neither Ollie nor Jasper would ever try to get out of the house and can be trusted not to even try when they're sat next to the door as it opens but if they want to get into a room in the house when we don't want them to, they are like Exocet rockets and you can't stop them barging past. That other cat could do that or it might happen that as we open the door, Ollie or more likely Jasper would lunge at it so the sooner I deter it the better.
It's also an unpopular cat with the neighbours as three have had issues with cats using their front gardens as their toilets so if I don't deter it from coming around here, other people might be less so sympathetic.


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> As you can tell I'm loathe to resort to any extreme measures but I think this cat is a bit too persistent to use just a spray bottle. It was at the catio the other day and my OH banged on the lounge window quite furiously to scare it but it just looked at her as if to say you don't scare me and it was literally only feet away from her.
> 
> The worst that can happen is that it gets a little wet with some soapy water, that's if I can even get close enough to the little so and so With luck it will put it off coming around.
> The problem is that this cat seems a very determined cat and getting bolder as time goes on which is why I'm concerned that it might try to get in if the doors are opened.
> 
> Neither Ollie nor Jasper would ever try to get out of the house and can be trusted not to even try when they're sat next to the door as it opens but if they want to get into a room in the house when we don't want them to, they are like Exocet rockets and you can't stop them barging past. That other cat could do that or it might happen that as we open the door, Ollie or more likely Jasper would lunge at it so the sooner I deter it the better.
> It's also an unpopular cat with the neighbours as three have had issues with cats using their front gardens as their toilets so if I don't deter it from coming around here, other people might be less so sympathetic.


Do you know if this cat has an owner? If not, or it seems unlikely then you might consider contacting a cat rescue with a view to trapping it. Perhaps it isn't neutered and doing so could sort your problem. If it has no owner maybe a rescue could find him one who lives away from your area.
The trouble is that cats are allowed to roam freely and as you and your neighbours are the ones complaining then the onus is on you to find an acceptable way to prevent him entering your property by cat proofing your perimeter.
It's a nuisance I know.
It's a pity your OH wasn't able to give the cat a good soaking instead of just banging on the window. Done often enough he'll give up and move on to somewhere drier!


----------



## jasperthecat

Cully said:


> Do you know if this cat has an owner? If not, or it seems unlikely then you might consider contacting a cat rescue with a view to trapping it. Perhaps it isn't neutered and doing so could sort your problem. If it has no owner maybe a rescue could find him one who lives away from your area.
> The trouble is that cats are allowed to roam freely and as you and your neighbours are the ones complaining then the onus is on you to find an acceptable way to prevent him entering your property by cat proofing your perimeter.
> It's a nuisance I know.
> It's a pity your OH wasn't able to give the cat a good soaking instead of just banging on the window. Done often enough he'll give up and move on to somewhere drier!


This cat is obviously well fed and looked after although the latter point is debatable given its owner allowing it to roam. It also has a collar on it and looks very healthy so I wouldn't have thought a cat rescue would be viable or entertained.
Unfortunately this is what happens when one allows their cat to roam. It's fine for the owner to kick it out and leave it to entertain itself but they don't have to put up with the problems it raises for others.

We can't even put a hedge or fence along the frontage of our properties so cat proofing is out of the question. The point is even if it could be done, it would cost many thousands of pounds and for what?
I can deal with the cat but the thing that worries me most is that sooner or later an irate property owner will take a spade to it or leave a saucer of antifreeze out for it. I can chase it away from my property one way or another but it has been causing a nuisance for the past year and people are becoming fed up with it. I watched it defecate on a neighbour's small patch of planted garden across the road the other week right where her children play...that really is unacceptable as it carries the risk of Toxocariasis, particularly to children.

My next door neighbour had a small flower-planted area at the end of his front garden which borders onto mine and it was also used daily as a cat loo. I had to let him have some of my two boy's soiled litter to sprinkle on it to deter it and other cats but in the end he had to take up the plants and cover the area with broken slate and all because of other people's cats.

The thing is it's such a beautiful black cat and although it's a nuisance, I wouldn't want to see it harmed in any way but sooner or later I suspect someone in the area will lose their temper with it and do something nasty to it which is a shame as it's not the cat's fault that it's roaming...that's down to the owner I'm afraid.


----------



## dustydiamond1

SbanR said:


> Jessie was Very Naughty last night.
> Now she's trying to look cute n innocent.
> View attachment 453493
> View attachment 453494


It's working!


----------



## Charity

Good morning fans


----------



## ewelsh

Thank you Bunty and Toppy, I have now had my fix for the day x


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Stanley checking out his new toy


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Good morning fans
> 
> View attachment 453662


Yay Helllo snuggle bugs, you two really know how to cheer us up :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Thank you Bunty and Toppy, I have now had my fix for the day x


^^THIS^^ :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

In the colder season I have two lap cats. In the summer Annie stays next to me but not on me.


----------



## Joy84

We've only just done a massive stock up from zooplus 3 weeks ago but now they had the lovely freebie blankie I couldn't resist another order ...
"What's this? We've never had a box this small before!"








My Mum will hate those valerian pillows, they made the whole box absolutely reek :Hilarious








Phoebe on the other hand was in paradise ...








Oh yeah, this stuff is ace!








She even dribbled on the blankie before I unpacked it :Facepalm


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Good morning fans
> 
> View attachment 453662


A real Derby and Joan


Joy84 said:


> We've only just done a massive stock up from zooplus 3 weeks ago but now they had the lovely freebie blankie I couldn't resist another order ...
> "What's this? We've never had a box this small before!"
> View attachment 453712
> 
> My Mum will hate those valerian pillows, they made the whole box absolutely reek :Hilarious
> View attachment 453713
> 
> Phoebe on the other hand was in paradise ...
> View attachment 453714
> 
> Oh yeah, this stuff is ace!
> View attachment 453716
> 
> She even dribbled on the blankie before I unpacked it :Facepalm


Time to come down now Phoebe and get your head outa that fuzzy cloud:Wacky


----------



## mrsfarq

Astro is perfecting his calendar pose


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy- toesie stretch


----------



## SbanR

Almost got that blackbird!


----------



## SbanR

Joy84 said:


> We've only just done a massive stock up from zooplus 3 weeks ago but now they had the lovely freebie blankie I couldn't resist another order ...
> "What's this? We've never had a box this small before!"
> View attachment 453712
> 
> My Mum will hate those valerian pillows, they made the whole box absolutely reek :Hilarious
> View attachment 453713
> 
> Phoebe on the other hand was in paradise ...
> View attachment 453714
> 
> Oh yeah, this stuff is ace!
> View attachment 453716
> 
> She even dribbled on the blankie before I unpacked it :Facepalm


Is ZP giving away blankets Joy?
I don't see anything on their site?


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Is ZP giving away blankets Joy?
> I don't see anything on their site?


They were, only for a week or two.
It's a nice fleecy Christmas blanket. I managed to get one in my delivery today.


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> They were, only for a week or two.
> It's a nice fleecy Christmas blanket. I managed to get one in my delivery today.


*Sigh* missed the boat again


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, it's nice just hanging out with you...I'm glad it's lockdown again though as you will be here even more to be at my beck and call"


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, it's nice just hanging out with you...I'm glad it's lockdown again though as you will be here even more to be at my beck and call"
> 
> View attachment 453745


That's a beautiful picture of Oscar. Worthy of framing.


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Good morning fans
> 
> View attachment 453662


I'll just show Arthur and Nora this, since we have that exact cat tree


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, it's nice just hanging out with you...I'm glad it's lockdown again though as you will be here even more to be at my beck and call"
> 
> View attachment 453745


Another fab photo of Oscar:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> In the colder season I have two lap cats. In the summer Annie stays next to me but not on me.
> 
> View attachment 453711


Good to know you have your uses @ChaosCat :Hilarious:Hilarious



Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, it's nice just hanging out with you...I'm glad it's lockdown again though as you will be here even more to be at my beck and call"
> 
> View attachment 453745


Adorable photo, hubby is getting good at his new camera @Mrs Funkin :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

When she came in I shut the kitchen window, so Misty is indoors, yes??
So why is she asking to come in?








"Put your specs on Mum, it's Sooty"!
Oops!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> When she came in I shut the kitchen window, so Misty is indoors, yes??
> So why is she asking to come in?
> View attachment 453774
> 
> "Put your specs on Mum, it's Sooty"!
> Oops!


Oops indeed Cully!
Isn't this the second Misty mistake in as many days?
Get one of those things that you can attach your specs to and let them hang round your neck


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Oops indeed Cully!
> Isn't this the second Misty mistake in as many days?
> Get one of those things that you can attach your specs to and let them hang round your neck


I have, 6 actually in varying colours. I still stroke my cardi instead of a cat. I live in fear of the day I feel a bit chilly and try and put the cat on.:Nailbiting


----------



## Bethanjane22

jasperthecat said:


> There's always a problem and usually it's not of our making.
> Right now I've got two on edge cats, particularly Ollie due to a very irritating and persistent roaming cat which not only comes into our back garden on a daily basis and disturbs the boys and puts them off going into their catio by coming right up to it but today I've caught it sat peering through the glass side panel of the front door with Ollie sat watching it from the staircase. He's been sat at the front door most of the afternoon on cat watch since it happened. It isn't on!
> 
> Jasper really hates this cat. I've seen how he reacts to it when it has crossed our front lawn whilst he was sat on the bedroom windowsill on other occasions and whereupon he's charged down the stairs to confront it though I don't think he actually saw it himself today sat at the door but I definitely think he picked up on Ollie's behaviour and then they both spotted it wandering out in the street and on the gardens and they weren't happy to say the least while watching from the dining room.
> 
> We've tried shushing this cat away several times but it just ignores us and comes back again. What I'm frightened of now is that with it sitting at the front door, it may attempt to slip in past us when we open the front door.
> If it does I've no doubt Jasper who always checks as to why the door has been opened will instantly attack it and quite possibly kill it...he's a big, fit muscly cat and a very tough cookie. If my two ever have a spat, even though he is a pound heavier than Jasper, Jasper has Ollie pinned in seconds but I don't want it to get that far as both Jasper and the other cat could get badly injured in a serious confrontation and really it's not the other cat's fault, that's the owner's fault as the cat doesn't know any difference.
> 
> I would never wish to hurt it or any cat but I need to stop it intimidating my two boys and when it's sat at the front door, I think sneaking up on the cat from the side of the house with a cup of cold soapy water might do the trick. I hate the idea of doing it but it's out in all weathers so a bit of soapy water thrown at it will be more of a shock than anything which may just dissuade it from returning. If it doesn't I might even invest in one of those huge super-duper water pistols that kids play with in swimming pools if I can't get close enough with a cup. I really don't want to hurt it but my cats have to come first and I don't want them upset by some wandering cat whose owner doesn't care what it's up to nor do I want it entering my home and my two setting upon it and injuring it which they most likely would.
> 
> This is how Jasper and Ollie looked today when the cat was around. I can tell from Jasper's ( on the right) body language that he's not happy.


Oh @jasperthecat i can totally sympathize with you! We have a problem with roaming cats in our area. We've managed to stop the girls seeing out the front window by adding a frosted film, and although we've cat proofed our garden enough so that our girls cannot get out, it isn't always so good at stopping other cats coming in on occasion or at least climbing up onto the fence and intimidating the girls when they are out there. Frustratingly for us, when they see another cat, it results in them lashing out at one another.

Only today we were in the living room and they both dashed to the window. We looked out and there were two cats up on our pergola type structure in the garden! They've never been up on there before but our neighbors have recently put up a shed which gives easy access up into our pergola roof! I'm considering getting some motion activated water sprays to put up on the roof to stop them going up there. It's so frustrating that we have so many people in our street who let their cats go where ever they want.

I'd try with some cold water and loud noises and if they doesn't work, go with a spray bottle or water pistol. I really do feel your pain. I just want my girls to have a happy and stress free life!


----------



## LittleEms

Bee always has to sleep touching Bugsy, even if it means sticking a paw in his eye :Hilarious


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova had a photo shoot in the sunlight today. She and her sister have been very good today while the engineer has been here fixing our WiFi!


----------



## Jaf

I got Woody chipped last week. She's only programmed for downstairs. Daft girl still won't use the cat flap! I've never had a problem before but Woody and her sister Sausage prefer banging on the door or breaking in to the upstairs cat flap. I've had the cat flap taped up for a few days but it's getting cold and I'm sure the other cats will find it soon and be in weeing everywhere!

Woody looks comfy on the sofa with me. I've lit the wood burner.


----------



## jasperthecat

Bethanjane22 said:


> Oh @jasperthecat i can totally sympathize with you! We have a problem with roaming cats in our area. We've managed to stop the girls seeing out the front window by adding a frosted film, and although we've cat proofed our garden enough so that our girls cannot get out, it isn't always so good at stopping other cats coming in on occasion or at least climbing up onto the fence and intimidating the girls when they are out there. Frustratingly for us, when they see another cat, it results in them lashing out at one another.
> 
> Only today we were in the living room and they both dashed to the window. We looked out and there were two cats up on our pergola type structure in the garden! They've never been up on there before but our neighbors have recently put up a shed which gives easy access up into our pergola roof! I'm considering getting some motion activated water sprays to put up on the roof to stop them going up there. It's so frustrating that we have so many people in our street who let their cats go where ever they want.
> 
> I'd try with some cold water and loud noises and if they doesn't work, go with a spray bottle or water pistol. I really do feel your pain. I just want my girls to have a happy and stress free life!


My sentiments exactly!
It's so unfair...you do your best to protect your cats and prevent them from escaping, or being exposed to stress or causing issues for other people and then at the same time you get the owners who just think it's fine to let their cats wander around unchaperoned causing mayhem for others like you and I who are affected through no fault of our own. We are the ones who have to put up with it and still the owners believe that is acceptable! 
It isn't acceptable, far from it but it seems that in some quarters it's wrong to complain as that's they way they've always done it!

Maybe the answer is not to throw water on the cats but instead, find out where the cat lives and throw a bucket of water over the owners...that'll make them think!

Seriously, I really don't know what the answer is? It's all well and good us having to deter a cat from coming around by throwing water on it in attempt to deter which I personally don't like the idea of doing but surely the answer is education of owners? Society made drinking and driving socially unacceptable as they did with smoking in public places or lack of control of dogs so why not the control of one's cats? 
I don't blame the cats, they are only following their instincts and what they are allowed to do by their owners.
My two aren't and have never been allowed out. They know nothing other than that and they are happy and content and have never attempted to go beyond an open door be it at home or our caravan.

Anyway, your two are gorgeous by the way. It's so sad that through no fault of your own, they become distressed and are unable to enjoy their home.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I have, 6 actually in varying colours. I still stroke my cardi instead of a cat. I live in fear of the day I feel a bit chilly and try and put the cat on.:Nailbiting


That will warm you up in double quick time:Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

Nora's reaction when I asked to use my footstool for it's intended purpose


----------



## Arny

Isla waiting for me to finish cooking so I can do her tea.


----------



## ewelsh

Isla you are adorable...how can your daddy make you wait


----------



## Willow_Warren

LeArthur said:


> Nora's reaction when I asked to use my footstool for it's intended purpose
> 
> View attachment 453844


Erm... I think you'll find it is indeed being used for its intended purpose...


----------



## Bethanjane22

jasperthecat said:


> My sentiments exactly!
> It's so unfair...you do your best to protect your cats and prevent them from escaping, or being exposed to stress or causing issues for other people and then at the same time you get the owners who just think it's fine to let their cats wander around unchaperoned causing mayhem for others like you and I who are affected through no fault of our own. We are the ones who have to put up with it and still the owners believe that is acceptable!
> It isn't acceptable, far from it but it seems that in some quarters it's wrong to complain as that's they way they've always done it!
> 
> Maybe the answer is not to throw water on the cats but instead, find out where the cat lives and throw a bucket of water over the owners...that'll make them think!
> 
> Seriously, I really don't know what the answer is? It's all well and good us having to deter a cat from coming around by throwing water on it in attempt to deter which I personally don't like the idea of doing but surely the answer is education of owners? Society made drinking and driving socially unacceptable as they did with smoking in public places or lack of control of dogs so why not the control of one's cats?
> I don't blame the cats, they are only following their instincts and what they are allowed to do by their owners.
> My two aren't and have never been allowed out. They know nothing other than that and they are happy and content and have never attempted to go beyond an open door be it at home or our caravan.
> 
> Anyway, your two are gorgeous by the way. It's so sad that through no fault of your own, they become distressed and are unable to enjoy their home.


I suppose we just have to try our best to keep our cats happy and safe. In the next few years we'll hopefully be moving somewhere with less neighbours. We live on a new housing estate and there are well over a dozen cats in our street. There are fights on a daily basis and quite a few people have voiced their annoyance on our street Facebook group about cats doing their business in their garden. I'd be annoyed too if cats kept using my garden as a toilet! Imagine if it was a dog running lose, going into peoples gardens and houses, they'd have the dog warden out in no time.

I feel so sorry for my girl Luna, seeing other cats really upsets her. She had a moment last night where she looked at her sister like she was an intruder and I thought it was all going to kick off. Thankfully some fuss and a couple of dreamies calmed her down. She's such a nervous little soul, and I just wish she didn't have to worry about random cats coming into her territory and making her even more worried.


----------



## Cully

LeArthur said:


> Nora's reaction when I asked to use my footstool for it's intended purpose
> 
> View attachment 453844


Nora obviously thought she WAS using it for it's intended purpose.


----------



## Cully

I washed my oversized (Xmas gift) dressing gown yesterday ready for the cold wintry nights.
Seems someone had other ideas and chose to snuggle up with the cosy snow leopard.
Wonder if _I'll _ get to wear it, sigh!


----------



## Marley&Charlee

‘Don’t go to work Mum, just stay in bed’


----------



## mrsfarq

Elroy thinks I should leave the housework because stroking him is more important


----------



## Cully

mrsfarq said:


> Elroy thinks I should leave the housework because stroking him is more important


He does have a good point


----------



## SbanR

Diligently carrying out Neighborhood Watch duties.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Bethanjane22

These two have done absolutely nothing today, they're really enjoying the central heating being on at the moment! We bought a windowsill perch and Nova loves it.

They even had a little play together today (for the first time in a long time) however I noticed that Nova will lay on her back and then Luna will prowl around her and then wrestle her while biting on Novas neck. Is this normal?


----------



## ebonycat

Arny said:


> Isla waiting for me to finish cooking so I can do her tea.
> View attachment 453856


Aww she's gorgeous :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

mrsfarq said:


> Elroy thinks I should leave the housework because stroking him is more important
> 
> View attachment 453894


Of course he's more important


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, when you go out aaaaaaaalllllllllllll day long, sometimes I fall asleep with HD in the office...I love this bed even though it's not big enough really..."










Oscar forgets that I have to go to work to pay for all the food that's stashed away that he declines to eat


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Ollie is a good boy doing his rounds


----------



## ChaosCat

These two love the crisp cold morning air and are rare guests in the morning accordingly.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> These two love the crisp cold morning air and are rare guests in the morning accordingly.
> View attachment 453961
> View attachment 453962


We know Annie is an intrepid explorer and often brings you a breakfast offering '', but is Mojo the same?
Misty is very weather orientated and likes nothing better to be out on insect watch when it's warm.
First thing in the morning she's out on neighbourhood watch, but if it's cold she's not gone long and back for a bit of breakfast and a snooze until the sun comes out. If it looks a promising sunny day, then she has breakfast and is off out again and can be out most of the day, checking back to HQ regularly. I don't think she returns out of loyalty, more to see if she's missing something she should know about. She's very nosey!
I rather think her activities are determined by the limitations _I have set_ and not the excitement she would choose for herself, given the choice.


----------



## Bethanjane22

I'm one happy cat mum this morning. Look at them! They're sharing a bed


----------



## Charity

Poor Toppy, there he was having a nice quiet snooze on his own this morning which is how he likes it then along comes Bunty and dumps herself in his bed. :Sour Rather than make a fuss he just decides he'll put up with it.


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> I'm one happy cat mum this morning. Look at them! They're sharing a bed
> 
> View attachment 453970
> View attachment 453971


Aaah, that's lovely, well done girls xx


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Aaah, that's lovely, well done girls xx


it lasted all of 5 minutes and then they re-enacted the cliff scene from the lion king!


----------



## Cully

@Charity , ah Toppy you're very tolerant and a real softy considering Bunty wouldn't share her new bed with you.


----------



## mrsfarq

It's taken 3 weeks but now when I sit on the floor these boys will activity come and rub up against me for a fuss. I'm so happy 
(obviously I fuss them in their beds or when they are lying on the floor)


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> We know Annie is an intrepid explorer and often brings you a breakfast offering '', but is Mojo the same?
> Misty is very weather orientated and likes nothing better to be out on insect watch when it's warm.
> First thing in the morning she's out on neighbourhood watch, but if it's cold she's not gone long and back for a bit of breakfast and a snooze until the sun comes out. If it looks a promising sunny day, then she has breakfast and is off out again and can be out most of the day, checking back to HQ regularly. I don't think she returns out of loyalty, more to see if she's missing something she should know about. She's very nosey!
> I rather think her activities are determined by the limitations _I have set_ and not the excitement she would choose for herself, given the choice.
> View attachment 453968


Mojo and Annie are very similar in their outing habits.
They both bring in breakfast. Mojo eats what he brings in himself, though, and then he eats what Annie brought in, too.

Both are fine with any weather but enjoying high wind and crisp cold most.
They are out most of the night and morning and inside most of the afternoon.
Mojo checks in a lot more frequently than Annie. Then he has to tell me all the stories of what he encountered and what he did.


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Stanley has decided to jump in the beans on toast now he has a stained paw


----------



## Whompingwillow

Couldn't find kiki's fish fish anywhere so I ordered her a new one, then my neihbours sent me these photos of pipikins with kikis fishie that she kindly threw down to him, sharing is caring my friends


----------



## Whompingwillow

Kiki and her new fatter fish fish, everyone is happy


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Couldn't find kiki's fish fish anywhere so I ordered her a new one, then my neihbours sent me these photos of pipikins with kikis fishie that she kindly threw down to him, sharing is caring my friends
> View attachment 453985
> View attachment 453986





Whompingwillow said:


> Kiki and her new fatter fish fish, everyone is happy
> View attachment 453987


Kiki- you now know what to do when you want new toys. Just throw the old ones out of the window box.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo sports his new winter coat.


----------



## Jaf

We're all having a snoozy day. Choccy, Lori, Geri and Jackie.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Mojo and Annie are very similar in their outing habits.
> They both bring in breakfast. Mojo eats what he brings in himself, though, and then he eats what Annie brought in, too.
> 
> Both are fine with any weather but enjoying high wind and crisp cold most.
> They are out most of the night and morning and inside most of the afternoon.
> Mojo checks in a lot more frequently than Annie. Then he has to tell me all the stories of what he encountered and what he did.


Mojo must recognise that you are a very good listener, even if he does eat what is Annie's breakfast gift to you.
Hm, Misty doesn't like the wind behind her tail and rushes indoors as though the devil himself is after her.


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> I'm one happy cat mum this morning. Look at them! They're sharing a bed
> 
> View attachment 453970
> View attachment 453971


I bet you will frame that photo, 5 mins is 5 mins longer than nothing! :Smuggrin


----------



## ChaosCat

Get the feeling they are planning something.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Marley&Charlee

First time outside for Stanley, he really didn’t want to walk on his lead though :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, we are back to this are we? Face timing with people? Go on Human Daddy, that's the right spot for a chin tickle"


----------



## Bethanjane22

You know it was a good play session when they're both stretched out on the kitchen floor ready for supper! This extra play session is because we're staying up later than we normally do so their supper is later than normal! Naughty humans!


----------



## Summercat

@Marley&Charlee That's a handsome harness Stanley

@Whompingwillow 
Kiki had that planned I think :Hilarious

@ChaosCat 
Lovely new coat Mojo ❤


----------



## Bethanjane22

Umm excuse me human...shouldn't you be in bed by now? Also, supper is late...do something about it!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## mrsfarq

Elroy is loving the cat house my 8 year old daughter made


----------



## Cully

mrsfarq said:


> Elroy is loving the cat house my 8 year old daughter made
> 
> View attachment 454121


Aw sweet.


----------



## MissyfromMice

mrsfarq said:


> Elroy is loving the cat house my 8 year old daughter made
> 
> View attachment 454121


Such an adorable picture


----------



## Cully

Well bang goes any chance of catching up on emails etc. I just about managed to shut the lappy lid before she rested a paw on it.








I'm sure she's lying on my mouse too.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Cully said:


> Well bang goes any chance of catching up on emails etc. I just about managed to shut the lappy lid before she rested a paw on it.
> View attachment 454123
> 
> I'm sure she's lying on my mouse too.


What about a spare laptop ?


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> What about a spare laptop ?
> 
> View attachment 454126


She'd just move over to the one I'm using:Banghead.


----------



## Charity

Think I'll stay in here today


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## ewelsh

Libby just can't get that last treat out, she pushed it all along the work top and is getting really frustrated :Hilarious



















Someone else is waiting for the opportunity :Hilarious










And the Spaniel won


----------



## Charity

Oh Libby, how kind of you to let Lucy have your last treat


----------



## Joy84

Really Phoebe?
It's 15 degrees outside and over 20 in the flat!
And she's buried herself under 2 blankets!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Joy84 said:


> Really Phoebe?
> It's 15 degrees outside and over 20 in the flat!
> And she's buried herself under 2 blankets!!
> View attachment 454167


Clever girl Phoebus, ignore you mum though I'm sure your very skilled at that


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> Libby just can't get that last treat out, she pushed it all along the work top and is getting really frustrated :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 454154
> 
> 
> View attachment 454155
> 
> 
> Someone else is waiting for the opportunity :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 454156
> 
> 
> And the Spaniel won


Aw poor libby, after all that effort! Hope you have her another one for her pride


----------



## Whompingwillow

mollzies


----------



## StinWom

Lazy Sunday...


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Libby just can't get that last treat out, she pushed it all along the work top and is getting really frustrated :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 454154
> 
> 
> View attachment 454155
> 
> 
> Someone else is waiting for the opportunity :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 454156
> 
> 
> And the Spaniel won


Oh Libby, all that hard work and for what? Hope Mum gave you a treat anyway.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Was greeted by this when coming back from the shop with Jaspers food... "I see you've bought my food woman.. good job


----------



## Charity

Uuum...just tails


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Uuum...just tails
> 
> View attachment 454174


That's an old trick. T and B are off doing something they shouldn't and left fake tails so you'll think they're asleep.


----------



## Jaf

Charity said:


> Uuum...just tails
> 
> View attachment 454174


Ooh oh I really want to tie them together. Or just pull them. Something about dangly tails brings out the child in me.

Oh course I would never, ever do it!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> That's an old trick. T and B are off doing something they shouldn't and left fake tails so you'll think they're asleep.
> View attachment 454177


If that's the case, who was it I could hear snoring? 



Jaf said:


> Ooh oh I really want to tie them together. Or just pull them. Something about dangly tails brings out the child in me.
> 
> Oh course I would never, ever do it!


Shame on you for even thinking it


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Ooh oh I really want to tie them together. Or just pull them. Something about dangly tails brings out the child in me.
> 
> Oh course I would never, ever do it!


Does it remind you of the two Siamese in Lady and the Tramp?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> If that's the case, who was it I could hear snoring?


Purdey of course. They would have thought of everything.
Or OH!!


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> Does it remind you of the two Siamese in Lady and the Tramp?


I don't think I've seen it. I know the bit with the spaghetti. I shall see if I can find it.

A few of my cats don't have proper tails. It makes me sad for them as cats tails are just so lovely. And important too for signaling stuff.


----------



## Charity

I've never seen all that film either. No, it definitely wasn't OH or Purdey. It came in the direction of the tails, I know it was Toppy.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> I don't think I've seen it. I know the bit with the spaghetti. I shall see if I can find it.
> 
> A few of my cats don't have proper tails. It makes me sad for them as cats tails are just so lovely. And important too for signaling stuff.


Oh that's so sad, no tails. I agree there's something special about a cat's tail.
In the film, Lady has been left in the care of an elderly aunt and her 2 very spoilt Siamese, who tear curtains and spill water and flowers, then watch as poor Lady gets the blame.
They decide making mischief for Lady will be great fun and seal their naughty alliance as, sitting side by side their tails entwine and 'shake' like a handshake in agreement.
Toppy and Bunty's tails reminded me of it.
If you get chance to see the film it's well worth it.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I've never seen all that film either. No, it definitely wasn't OH or Purdey. It came in the direction of the tails, I know it was Toppy.


Oops, I hope I haven't put ideas into their innocent heads. As if......:Smuggrin.
It's a good film if you get the chance and like Disney type films.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Charity @Cully @Jaf

Lady & The Tramp siamese cats ?


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Charity @Cully @Jaf
> 
> Lady & The Tramp siamese cats ?


Oh brilliant, thank you so much for that. It's made me want to watch the film again. Naughty meeezers.


----------



## mrsfarq

I'm practicing my balancing skills Mama - Astro


----------



## Charity

Thank you @Bertie'sMum, loved it. I confess I've never seen that before. xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Oh brilliant, thank you so much for that. It's made me want to watch the film again. Naughty meeezers.





Charity said:


> Thank you @Bertie'sMum, loved it. I confess I've never seen that before. xx


As a child my sister and I used to drive our Mum nuts going round the house singing "We are Siamese if you please, we are Siamese if you don't please"  
And we'd drive my Italian Dad mad by trying to copy the spaghetti eating scene


----------



## ewelsh

@Bertie'sMum thank you, my husband and I just watched that clip, we will now be watching the film later.


----------



## Jaf

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Charity @Cully @Jaf
> 
> Lady & The Tramp siamese cats ?


Thank you! It did make me laugh, but poor Lady got carted off to the pet shop!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Thank you! It did make me laugh, but poor Lady got carted off to the pet shop!


Not for long, and it leads to good things. Not saying any more in case I spoil it.


----------



## TriTri

Bertie'sMum said:


> As a child my sister and I used to drive our Mum nuts going round the house singing "We are Siamese if you please, we are Siamese if you don't please"
> And we'd drive my Italian Dad mad by trying to copy the spaghetti eating scene


You had a Babbo? Me too ❤.


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> @Bertie'sMum thank you, my husband and I just watched that clip, we will now be watching the film later.


You will Love the film.

Lady dog is named after Lady in the film.
I also have a large stuffed Disney Lady & a large stuffed Tramp, had them for over 25years.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, what do you mean this box is to send presents to your mum? Are you sure it's not for me? Oh, it IS for me, that's nice"










My mum doesn't need her Christmas presents does she? Good job really...the search for another box begins!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Whatever you say kiki


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, what do you mean this box is to send presents to your mum? Are you sure it's not for me? Oh, it IS for me, that's nice"
> 
> View attachment 454227
> 
> 
> My mum doesn't need her Christmas presents does she? Good job really...the search for another box begins!


Oh Oscar, your new box looks a perfect fit. Lucky boy.


----------



## Jaf

Geri is sooo beautiful. Now she's 9 she's putting a little weight on but still purrfect!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Pwease don't goooo!!

(On a side note, does anyone here have an Instagram for their cat?)


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Geri is sooo beautiful. Now she's 9 she's putting a little weight on but still purrfect!
> 
> View attachment 454230


You're just curvy aren't you Geri?


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Whatever you say kiki
> View attachment 454229


Hey Kiki, I thought Molly was the clown of the family!


----------



## Marley&Charlee

He is loving these little fish


----------



## Charity

It's a lovely morning, sunny and warmish. Not too many years ago, Bunty was always outdoors and Toppy always wanted to be in. Now, its the other way round.


----------



## ewelsh

Wise girl Bunty nice and warm, meanwhile oh Toppy what are you like


----------



## Cully

Anyone want a naughty cat, plus 20+ pouches of food with the corners badly chewed:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Anyone want a naughty cat, plus 20+ pouches of food with the corners badly chewed:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


 Nooooooooo


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 454285


Oh Mojo do I see a freshly combed fluffy tum?


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Oh Mojo do I see a freshly combed fluffy tum?


Yes you do!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> It's a lovely morning, sunny and warmish. Not too many years ago, Bunty was always outdoors and Toppy always wanted to be in. Now, its the other way round.
> 
> View attachment 454277
> 
> 
> View attachment 454278


Oh Bunty you're such a pretty girl :Kiss

Toppy I Hope you're behaving yourself, no more shredding curtains.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Patiently waiting for dinner


----------



## mrsfarq

Top and tail kittens


----------



## Whompingwillow

I thought she looked good with the swallows lol if only I was as good a photographer..


----------



## Summercat

Mojo that has to be one of my favorite photos of you @ChaosCat

@mrsfarq so sweet


----------



## Whompingwillow

somehow we manage even though it's not a big bed


----------



## SbanR

The heating has come on


----------



## Whompingwillow

She just moans at the end then walks away..

But she will do this happily...








I heard a Big Bang and found molly had knocked the tub off the counter top and was munching her way through the many treats, my presence didn't stop her either - I have no authority! Serves me right for not putting them away right?


----------



## Charity

Not sure if he's washing or doing yoga or both


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> She just moans at the end then walks away..
> 
> But she will do this happily...
> View attachment 454391
> 
> I heard a Big Bang and found molly had knocked the tub off the counter top and was munching her way through the many treats, my presence didn't stop her either - I have no authority! Serves me right for not putting them away right?


Right!


----------



## ebonycat

Whompingwillow said:


> She just moans at the end then walks away..
> 
> But she will do this happily...
> View attachment 454391
> 
> I heard a Big Bang and found molly had knocked the tub off the counter top and was munching her way through the many treats, my presence didn't stop her either - I have no authority! Serves me right for not putting them away right?


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

I was tickling his chin and then I just felt the weight of his head come down on my hand


----------



## Bethanjane22

These two have been spending quite a bit of time close to one another recently and it's making my little cat mum heart happy 

They even had a very short mutual grooming session yesterday too! Baby steps.


----------



## jasperthecat

I come in here to listen to some music and all you do is take pictures...pah!


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> She just moans at the end then walks away..
> 
> But she will do this happily...
> View attachment 454391
> 
> I heard a Big Bang and found molly had knocked the tub off the counter top and was munching her way through the many treats, my presence didn't stop her either - I have no authority! Serves me right for not putting them away right?


Misty has one of those mouse treat holders but just looks at me in disbelief. "Me! Work for my treats?"
Oh Molly you'll get a poorly tummy eating too many treats.
And a big bum!!


----------



## mrsfarq

Not a great photo but this is the first time one of them (this is Astro) has sat on my lap :Joyful
When I'm sat in the sofa Elroy will now seek me out, chirrup and then purr in his bed to be fussed. They are becoming such affectionate boys.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> Misty has one of those mouse treat holders but just looks at me in disbelief. "Me! Work for my treats?"
> Oh Molly you'll get a poorly tummy eating too many treats.
> And a big bum!!


Haha Misty, no never work for those treats your mum will give in. 
molly says It's all about instant gratification, my mum will love my big bum and take care of a poorly tum so there's never a need to be too careful.


----------



## Nicola234

what are you doing opening the curtains mum lol


----------



## Charity

Oh Toppy, not again :Banghead. I am not in the best of moods this morning as the dog has chewed up my bank card!


----------



## ewelsh

Naughty Purdey


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> Oh Toppy, not again :Banghead. I am not in the best of moods this morning as the dog has chewed up my bank card!
> 
> View attachment 454443


Just love him.
Lol that made me laugh, your bank card?! :Hilarious Sorry I am also sympathetic I promise


----------



## Cully

@Charity 
:Jawdrop







I imagine a certain black lab is on the naughty step. Poor Toppy in trouble again, and Bunty keeping well out of it all.
I promise, one day you will laugh about it.







How do you go about grounding a dog?


----------



## LeArthur

I mean... You have to ask..... What's Bunty going to do? :Bag


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Oh Toppy, not again :Banghead. I am not in the best of moods this morning as the dog has chewed up my bank card!
> 
> View attachment 454443


Oh Toppy!! Again!!  naughty Purdy. Bunty laying low I suspect. Clever girl


----------



## Charity

Trixie1 said:


> Oh Toppy!! Again!!  naughty Purdy. Bunty laying low I suspect. Clever girl


You're right, Bunty has withdrawn to her sanctuary and is staying well out of it. 

My OH thought it was highly funny, so much for telling Purdey off . She is quick as a flash when something hits the floor I have to say. Thankfully I've managed to order another from my bank online.


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> You're right, Bunty has withdrawn to her sanctuary and is staying well out of it.
> 
> My OH thought it was highly funny, so much for telling Purdey off . She is quick as a flash when something hits the floor I have to say. Thankfully I've managed to order another from my bank online.


Did you have to tell your bank why you needed a new card?


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> You're right, Bunty has withdrawn to her sanctuary and is staying well out of it.
> 
> My OH thought it was highly funny, so much for telling Purdey off . She is quick as a flash when something hits the floor I have to say. Thankfully I've managed to order another from my bank online.


Bunty's very wise! sure she'll venture out soon. Glad you've managed to order another card online. x


----------



## Charity

LeArthur said:


> Did you have to tell your bank why you needed a new card?


Thankfully not


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Someone thinks he very clever because he now knows how to jump on the worktops


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie has actually spent the best part of an hour ( 2 x 1/2 hour shifts) out in the Catio on bird-watch duties today and was very successful indeed.
However, it's rather nippy outside and my two appear not to do cold so he popped in to get warmed up but still wanted to keep an eye on those pesky birds!


----------



## ChaosCat

This boy knows how to pose!


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> This boy knows how to pose!
> 
> View attachment 454460
> 
> 
> View attachment 454461
> 
> 
> View attachment 454462
> 
> 
> View attachment 454463


He really does! All gorgeous poses and looking very fluffy too. He's adorable.


----------



## ChaosCat

Trixie1 said:


> He really does! All gorgeous poses and looking very fluffy too. He's adorable.


Thank you, he really is, his personality as much as his looks.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Thankfully not


I daresay they've heard it all before, _and_ worse!!


----------



## Charity

Getting the evil eye because its teatime


----------



## Whompingwillow

In case you wanted a review on the new wild freedom treats, molly approves and is already trying to break in, the lids are molly proof though dissapointingly







Meanwhile Kiki would like to help me hang the washing, golden child loll


----------



## TriTri

mrsfarq said:


> Not a great photo but this is the first time one of them (this is Astro) has sat on my lap :Joyful
> When I'm sat in the sofa Elroy will now seek me out, chirrup and then purr in his bed to be fussed. They are becoming such affectionate boys.
> 
> View attachment 454436
> 
> View attachment 454437


Congratulations, aww how lovely. Well done Astro ❤


----------



## Joy84

This Aldi bed is her favouritest place ever!


----------



## Whompingwillow

@QOTN sent me this photo of saffi on the knitted duvet made especially for her, underneath everything the missing this girl aches like I couldn't begin to describe, such a special girl who was very lucky to have such special aunties too


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> @QOTN sent me this photo of saffi on the knitted duvet made especially for her, underneath everything the missing this girl aches like I couldn't begin to describe, such a special girl who was very lucky to have such special aunties too
> View attachment 454495


Oh Saffi, you are very much missed! The world was a brighter place with you in it.


----------



## Summercat

@QOTN @Whompingwillow 
What a lovely gift for a lovely girl. 
Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh, you lovely little grey nosed beauty  xxx


----------



## QOTN

Summercat said:


> @QOTN @Whompingwillow
> What a lovely gift for a lovely girl.
> Xx


@Whompingwillow bought that duvet for her precious Saffi. It is the only one I ever made with a knitted top and fleece on the back. It was definitely worth the effort for such a darling girl.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

A Purrito!








And a new blanket for mee <3


----------



## Charity

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 454515
> 
> A Purrito!
> View attachment 454517
> 
> And a new blanket for mee <3


What a super pic the first one is, that would win any photo competition


----------



## Britt

Roucky in his cat run


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Charity said:


> What a super pic the first one is, that would win any photo competition


Awwwwwe thank you! Freya makes it so easy to take photos...(when she's not zooming around...)


----------



## Cully

Hi mummy, whatcha doin upside down?


----------



## Jaf

Woody and Jackie almost having a cuddle! Just lovely. Not the most flattering pic of Jack but she is a little sweetie cat blob.


----------



## SbanR

We regularly walk past this fence but he's now decided it's one worthy of climbing.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> We regularly walk past this fence but he's now decided it's one worthy of climbing.
> View attachment 454554
> View attachment 454555
> View attachment 454556


A proper little sentry on guard. I don't suppose much gets past him.


----------



## Cully

Misty covers her eyes in disgust as fireworks start again:Bag.


----------



## Charity

Fast asleep :Yawn


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## mrsfarq

Nothing to see here ... just a normal pair of shoes


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Help! This cat stole my kittens blanket AND my bed to go with it! Various attempts to move him have been unsuccessful!!!:Arghh


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper, unlike Ollie, isn't usually obsessed with any toys and while Ollie will wowl on continually until you play with him, Jasper is much more reserved and needs more persuading than Ollie.

However, Jasper has developed an obsession with a black Ostrich feather which I keep in the top drawer of my recording desk along with the 2 kg breaking strain fishing line attached to the feather which I use in order to make up the spiders toys I make for them and since discovering where I keep it, he will just not leave it alone and is continually sitting on the drum stool trying to extract it.
He's even learned how to open the drawer, extract it and run off with it, unraveling the fishing line off the spool in the process as he makes a break with it for the bedroom.

I've noticed that Ollie is now reaching in and getting it too. much to Jasper's disapproval but unlike Jasper, he doesn't run off with it. I bought them a pack of 10 feathers off eBay the other day so we shouldn't run out of them.

Hmmm...I've got the drawer open and I know it's in here somewhere.. I've seen it!










Nearly there!









Got it!










Don't worry I only let him get it when I'm there and keep the door locked otherwise and take it off him before he chews it but he thinks it's great getting it and running off with it like a naughty child while I chase him.... It's his new game.


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 454573


That's not your scratch post is it?


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> This Aldi bed is her favouritest place ever!
> View attachment 454492





Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 454515
> 
> A Purrito!
> View attachment 454517
> 
> And a new blanket for mee <3





Jaf said:


> Woody and Jackie almost having a cuddle! Just lovely. Not the most flattering pic of Jack but she is a little sweetie cat blob.
> 
> View attachment 454553





Charity said:


> Fast asleep :Yawn
> 
> View attachment 454572





Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 454577
> View attachment 454579
> View attachment 454578
> 
> 
> Help! This cat stole my kittens blanket AND my bed to go with it! Various attempts to move him have been unsuccessful!!!:Arghh


I love all these pics of sleeping cats. Such innocence and butter wouldn't melt.
Or is it that while they're sleeping and not getting into trouble, it's the one time we can relax.


----------



## LeArthur

"Can I have my breakfast now please?" 
"No you may not"
"Oh but please? You've already had yours and I've got Pop Tarts waiting for me"
"Nope, this is your own fault for going back to bed after you fed us."











Who thought it was Arthur asking for breakfast?


----------



## LittleEms

Bee always has to perch, she will never actually sit on your lap like a normal cat. Going to have legs of steel soon :Hilarious
(Excuse the clutter, this is the kittens room as they don't quite have full run of the house yet!)


----------



## mrsfarq

LittleEms said:


> Bee always has to perch, she will never actually sit on your lap like a normal cat. Going to have legs of steel soon :Hilarious
> (Excuse the clutter, this is the kittens room as they don't quite have full run of the house yet!)
> 
> View attachment 454588


Our kittens look almost identical! This picture could pass as one of mine


----------



## LittleEms

mrsfarq said:


> Our kittens look almost identical! This picture could pass as one of mine


 I think that every time I see one of your pictures!


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## MissyfromMice

Cully said:


> That's not your scratch post is it?


If you would ask Missy, she would say "Yes, it's my favourite scratch post"


----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> If you would ask Missy, she would say "Yes, it's my favourite scratch post"
> 
> View attachment 454595


Hehe. That's a very superior, possessive look she's giving you


----------



## MissyfromMice

SbanR said:


> Hehe. That's a very superior, possessive look she's giving you


I admit : I am inferior and possessed


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> If you would ask Missy, she would say "Yes, it's my favourite scratch post"
> 
> View attachment 454595


This looks like Missy's "planning world domination look" to me!! :


----------



## Bethanjane22

Could someone please inform Nova that if she intends on picking fights with her sister, and throwing the first punch, that she should be prepared for her sister to fight back. Screaming bloody murder when her sister slaps her back really isn't a good look! She's sulking now after the "vicious attack" (aka: a couple of slappy paws in her direction!)


----------



## lillytheunicorn

Umm my food bowl is empty and your still in bed


----------



## Willow_Warren

MissyfromMice said:


> If you would ask Missy, she would say "Yes, it's my favourite scratch post"
> 
> View attachment 454595


 you are normally do majestic... but today I've seen a different side to you


----------



## Willow_Warren

I haven been posting nearly enough...









"mr handsome"


----------



## ChaosCat

Strange looking cats here.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Strange looking cats here.
> 
> View attachment 454621
> 
> 
> View attachment 454622


Very unusual, and Mojo looks miffed you snapped him with a strange looking nose!!


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Stanley has found his new favourite spot in the wash basket


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Very unusual, and Mojo looks miffed you snapped him with a strange looking nose!!


Mojo is very rarely miffed, he's the most easy going boy imaginable.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Strange looking cats here.
> 
> View attachment 454621
> 
> 
> View attachment 454622


They're not strange, they're loverly xx


----------



## lymorelynn

I wasn't going to crochet any more just now anyway


----------



## LeArthur




----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## mrsfarq

Whompingwillow said:


> View attachment 454671


Oh my, look at this gorgeous ball of floofiness! You've made my Sunday


----------



## Whompingwillow

mrsfarq said:


> Oh my, look at this gorgeous ball of floofiness! You've made my Sunday


Oh Yayy molly is so pleased she made your Sunday


----------



## mrsfarq

Whompingwillow said:


> Oh Yayy molly is so pleased she made your Sunday


Molly is an absolute beaut.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Bethanjane22

Anyone else got a cat who likes you to open the door, and then not actually go in or out? Just stands there and let's the cold air in...


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## MissyfromMice

Bethanjane22 said:


> Anyone else got a cat who likes you to open the door, and then not actually go in or out? Just stands there and let's the cold air in...
> 
> View attachment 454692


----------



## mrsfarq

Astro is very please with himself this morning. Highest either of them has gone up the tree!


----------



## Cully

@ChaosCat , Annie certainly looks very alert and playful this morning.


----------



## SbanR

Jessie was determined to stay in bed this morning.
















Until she heard me getting their breakfast ready!


----------



## mrsfarq

We definitely both fit!!


----------



## Bethanjane22

So we've caved and put up our Christmas decorations! It's been a rubbish year and we're in need of some festive cheer.

Santa is going to have to watch out though, as we seem to have acquired a Christmas tree gremlin this year...










We also found their Santa outfits, which Luna is very reluctantly modeling here. (We only put them on them for 5 minutes).


----------



## Joy84

Bethanjane22 said:


> We also found their Santa outfits, which Luna is very reluctantly modeling here. (We only put them on them for 5 minutes).
> View attachment 454720


I used to call it an annual animal cruelty session, Phoebe was always so against it


----------



## Cully

I once tried to put Misty into a light harness when she was a kitten. Big mistake:Nailbiting!! She even hates being wrapped in a blanket, so definitely no kitty Xmas jumpers for her.


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> So we've caved and put up our Christmas decorations! It's been a rubbish year and we're in need of some festive cheer.
> 
> Santa is going to have to watch out though, as we seem to have acquired a Christmas tree gremlin this year...
> 
> View attachment 454719
> 
> 
> We also found their Santa outfits, which Luna is very reluctantly modeling here. (We only put them on them for 5 minutes).
> View attachment 454720


That's very brave of you @Bethanjane22 :Nailbiting


----------



## Charity

Did you want to sit in your chair?










Bad luck!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

5 months old today!


----------



## Willsee

You just can't beat watching monkeys on the telly


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova is all worn out from supervising the putting up of the Christmas decorations.


----------



## Psygon

Up and down, and left and right. Exercise tonk style.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> Up and down, and left and right. Exercise tonk style.
> 
> View attachment 454767
> View attachment 454766
> View attachment 454765
> View attachment 454764


Where can I sign up for this exercise class?


----------



## Psygon

Bethanjane22 said:


> So we've caved and put up our Christmas decorations! It's been a rubbish year and we're in need of some festive cheer.
> 
> Santa is going to have to watch out though, as we seem to have acquired a Christmas tree gremlin this year...
> 
> View attachment 454719
> 
> 
> We also found their Santa outfits, which Luna is very reluctantly modeling here. (We only put them on them for 5 minutes).
> View attachment 454720


I am insanely jealous that you have out your tree up!

We are midway through a living room renovation so half the room makes sense and the other half is full of tools and left over flooring so we are no where near close to putting a tree up.

Ted's cosy corner is looking good tho (don't let him know that this won't be staying it's just temporary).


----------



## Jaf

I have no idea what Mari is dreaming of! With Lori and Ollie too.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Psygon said:


> Up and down, and left and right. Exercise tonk style.
> 
> View attachment 454767
> View attachment 454766
> View attachment 454765
> View attachment 454764


This is great!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Up and down, and left and right. Exercise tonk style.
> 
> Synchronised Tonkercise, but where are the others?


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> I have no idea what Mari is dreaming of! With Lori and Ollie too.
> 
> View attachment 454774


Been on the catnip! Looks well chilled to me.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Whompingwillow

Unimpressed with me trying to get a photo of her eyes this morning lol


----------



## Whompingwillow

kiki on thé wall


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 454822


Good morning Annie, I love your cosy looking sheepskin.


----------



## Willsee

Psygon said:


> I am insanely jealous that you have out your tree up!
> 
> We are midway through a living room renovation so half the room makes sense and the other half is full of tools and left over flooring so we are no where near close to putting a tree up.
> 
> Ted's cosy corner is looking good tho (don't let him know that this won't be staying it's just temporary).
> 
> View attachment 454773


Ted's looking very regal sat there assessing your progress


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Good morning Annie, I love your cosy looking sheepskin.


Well... actually it is *my* cosy blanket that she has acquired as her new favourite bed...
It's very warm and comfortable, but not for my use anymore...


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Well... actually it is *my* cosy blanket that she has acquired as her new favourite bed...
> It's very warm and comfortable, but not for my use anymore...


I know how you feel lol. The animal print in recent photos is my warm, cosy dressing gown. Or should I say was!


----------



## Cully

Something worrying going on outside has caught her attention.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I know how you feel lol. The animal print in recent photos is my warm, cosy dressing gown. Or should I say was!





Cully said:


> Something worrying going on outside has caught her attention.
> View attachment 454829


I see what you mean...


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> I see what you mean...


Totally taken over ownership. Hope I get another for Christmas!


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> Been on the catnip! Looks well chilled to me.


I love it when they sleep on their backs, feet in the air! Mari has sticky-out teeth too when he's that relaxed.


----------



## Tawny75

Plotting....us? Never...


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Britt

I put up my Xmas decorations today. I hope it's ok to post the pic here since it's cat related.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity




----------



## jasperthecat

I'll often say to my OH that while Ollie may be ugly, he's got a lovely nature to compensate! I don't mean it of course but it always gets her going and she falls for it every time!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> I love it when they sleep on their backs, feet in the air! Mari has sticky-out teeth too when he's that relaxed.


Me too. They just look so completely relaxed in that position. I suppose it must mean they really trust us, to leave themselves so vulnerable like that.


----------



## Charity

jasperthecat said:


> I'll often say to my OH that while Ollie may be ugly, he's got a lovely nature to compensate! I don't mean it of course but it always gets her going and she falls for it every time!


You wicked man


----------



## lillytheunicorn

who needs cat toys when you have Amazon prime bags?


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> You wicked man


Ha, she fell for it again tonight! It works every time


----------



## Psygon

lillytheunicorn said:


> View attachment 454918
> 
> who needs cat toys when you have Amazon prime bags?


Hahah, I used to sometimes order a yeowww banana on prime now when I needed to order something at short notice. But soon realised that the bag is better than the banana


----------



## Charity

Cozy










and Dozy


----------



## jasperthecat

Well at least Ollie has started to use the catio. He adores bird watching so we've moved an old feeding station to just a few feet away from the catio and the birds are starting to feed from it so now he goes out two or even three times a day for anything up to 30 minutes at a time so it's getting better. He's already been out there this morning.

We also throw bread out onto the ground for the birds and he immediately watches it for signs of activity around it.
He isn't daft and knows exactly what throwing out bread means. He's quite cunning too and conceals himself in his carrier or in the good sized cardboard box so the birds don't notice him.

However, I must get the catio completed. It needs some Brenton bolts on it for security to replace the ordinary spare ones I had left over from another project and I must do something about that awful skirting/plynth which was only put on temporarily to protect the catio's decking floor when I first laid the base 

Ollie on morning bread watch.










Ollie watching me watching him.
I'm turning them a scratching post on my lathe and have already bought some good quality sisal rope from the local hardware store. I had hoped they might use the tree in there for scratching but they're not interested.


----------



## Britt

jasperthecat said:


> I'll often say to my OH that while Ollie may be ugly, he's got a lovely nature to compensate! I don't mean it of course but it always gets her going and she falls for it every time!


He's beautiful xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Sorry Mojo, but that was so tempting


----------



## Willow_Warren

ChaosCat said:


> Sorry Mojo, but that was so tempting
> 
> View attachment 454987


Oh.. I do want to squige that tummy!!!


----------



## Willsee

ChaosCat said:


> Sorry Mojo, but that was so tempting
> 
> View attachment 454987


He has such a beautiful fluffy tummy


----------



## Charity

Back to nibbling her legs


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Back to nibbling her legs
> 
> View attachment 454989


 Oh Bunty


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Bunty  What's going on, baby girl?


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Bunty  What's going on, baby girl?


I'm just clutching at straws and wondering if its now the central heating is back on making the air dry though its only her legs she nibbles, no where else, or it could be the unsettled weather, lots of windy weather and rain lately which she doesn't like or it could be Purdey's barking and noisy behaviour. Who knows


----------



## jasperthecat

Britt said:


> He's beautiful xx


Nahhhh...he's ugly really but he's got a very nice nature....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Bunty, I hope you can get back to your non-nibbling very soon. Sending furry kisses from Oscar xx


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> I'm just clutching at straws and wondering if its now the central heating is back on making the air dry though its only her legs she nibbles, no where else, or it could be the unsettled weather, lots of windy weather and rain lately which she doesn't like or it could be Purdey's barking and noisy behaviour. Who knows


One of our previous cats nibbled her legs ... and it always started when the heating went back on. She was supposedly allergic to dust but I know a lot of allergy tests come back with that, but the heating going on and creating a dryer atmosphere with slightly more dust flying about did always trigger her. She could be fine all summer and then just wham back to the leg nibbling.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I'm just clutching at straws and wondering if its now the central heating is back on making the air dry though its only her legs she nibbles, no where else, or it could be the unsettled weather, lots of windy weather and rain lately which she doesn't like or it could be Purdey's barking and noisy behaviour. Who knows


Well whatever is causing it I hope it doesn't last long. It's so frustrating not being able to put your finger on the cause.
Misty was scratching under her chin and nibbling her chest all last week. She was flead 2 weeks before so that wasn't the problem. She's been fine this week so far which I'm very glad about, but still wish I knew what caused it.
As you say, heating, weather, fireworks, could be any of them or none.
Hope she gets back to normal asap, bossing Toppy around.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Well whatever is causing it I hope it doesn't last long. It's so frustrating not being able to put your finger on the cause.
> Misty was scratching under her chin and nibbling her chest all last week. She was flead 2 weeks before so that wasn't the problem. She's been fine this week so far which I'm very glad about, but still wish I knew what caused it.
> As you say, heating, weather, fireworks, could be any of them or none.
> Hope she gets back to normal asap, bossing Toppy around.


Well, this morning hasn't helped! She decided to take herself off next door. when I first let them out. There was a lovely sunrise and I was outside taking photos when, all of a sudden, this flash of black and white came flying over the catproof netting onto the shed, honestly it was like watching a horse in the Grand National jumping Beechers Brook , and right on her tail was our neighbour's female cat swearing profusely. Unfortunately for her, she just hit the netting and then seeing me jumped back into her own garden. Bunty, meanwhile, had come down the tree and was now in the garden. Toppy heard the commotion and came running to see what was happening to Bunty and gave her a sympathetic kiss.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Do we reckon Nova wanted to cuddle her sister or push her off the top of the cat tree?

















If you guessed "push her sister off the top" you'd be right...little cow!


----------



## jasperthecat

I wonder what Jasper is thinking?


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> Do we reckon Nova wanted to cuddle her sister or push her off the top of the cat tree?
> 
> View attachment 455032
> View attachment 455034
> 
> 
> If you guessed "push her sister off the top" you'd be right...little cow!
> 
> View attachment 455033


No! Sweet Nova wouldn't do that!
They might have been squabbling and Luna just got too close to the edge.......................

And toppled off


----------



## Britt

Peekaboo


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## mrsfarq

Cuddles!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Bethanjane22 said:


> Do we reckon Nova wanted to cuddle her sister or push her off the top of the cat tree?
> 
> View attachment 455032
> View attachment 455034
> 
> 
> If you guessed "push her sister off the top" you'd be right...little cow!
> 
> View attachment 455033


Lol Kiki does this.. she will jump up to the top , pretend to cuddle molly, when molly finds the space is too cramped and leaves Kiki has that face of victory ike it's exactly what she was hoping for. I have to say molly never seems upset by it and it's always a gentle and respectful takeover for the top bed.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Well, this morning hasn't helped! She decided to take herself off next door. when I first let them out. There was a lovely sunrise and I was outside taking photos when, all of a sudden, this flash of black and white came flying over the catproof netting onto the shed, honestly it was like watching a horse in the Grand National jumping Beechers Brook , and right on her tail was our neighbour's female cat swearing profusely. Unfortunately for her, she just hit the netting and then seeing me jumped back into her own garden. Bunty, meanwhile, had come down the tree and was now in the garden. Toppy heard the commotion and came running to see what was happening to Bunty and gave her a sympathetic kiss.


Oops! Not the start to the day you were hoping for. Or Bunty!! How sweet of Toppy, aw! big softy:Kiss.
Hope she is ok now and got over her impersonation of Red Rum.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## mrsfarq

Elroy is being a bit clingy to Astro today


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## Psygon

Ted and jammy helping model our work in progress living room transformation.

The sideboards came today and the tonks are enjoying seeing if they can knock everything on top of them over.


----------



## Charity

They think it's new toys for them @Psygon


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Ted and jammy helping model our work in progress living room transformation.
> 
> The sideboards came today and the tonks are enjoying seeing if they can knock everything on top of them over.
> 
> View attachment 455064
> 
> View attachment 455065
> 
> View attachment 455066


I'm so looking forward to when your trees go up this year.


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> I'm so looking forward to when your trees go up this year.


Talking of trees I just shared this on a facebook group. Ted has always had this Christmas bauble in his hammock but somehow he now has two and we haven't even got the tree up yet. No idea where he got it from!


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Talking of trees I just shared this on a facebook group. Ted has always had this Christmas bauble in his hammock but somehow he now has two and we haven't even got the tree up yet. No idea where he got it from!
> View attachment 455067


He's not telling is he! It'll be during all your recent shuffling stuff around. You'll find a bauble sized hole in the bag or box where they're stashed. 
It's like that huge toy fish that mysteriously appeared on the bench under my window one night. Stayed a month and then, just as mysteriously, disappeared!


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> Ted and jammy helping model our work in progress living room transformation.
> 
> The sideboards came today and the tonks are enjoying seeing if they can knock everything on top of them over.
> 
> View attachment 455064
> 
> View attachment 455065
> 
> View attachment 455066


I absolutely adore those cabinets! Also the Tonks obviously!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Today's installment of Nova wanting to cuddle her sister and her sister reluctantly putting up with it


----------



## ChaosCat

Had a very long working day and instead of a warm welcome get these looks 



















It's their food I'm toiling for!


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie wearing his "nobody loves me" sad face!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Had a very long working day and instead of a warm welcome get these looks
> 
> View attachment 455111
> 
> 
> View attachment 455113
> 
> 
> It's their food I'm toiling for!
> 
> View attachment 455112


That excuse is not good enough!
They can easily get top quality fresh organic food themselves


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> That excuse is not good enough!
> They can easily get top quality fresh organic food themselves


That's true- but they still eat about 400g of high quality wet food per day each. And that doesn't grow on trees!


----------



## Psygon

I'm not sure where Ted learnt his hunting technique from. Seals or otters maybe?


----------



## Psygon

Bethanjane22 said:


> I absolutely adore those cabinets! Also the Tonks obviously!


I am super impressed with them - been looking for something for a while and found these in Costco - which I really wasn't expecting!


----------



## mrsfarq

Before the kittens arrived:
"Will you let the cats on the beds?"
"hmm I'm not sure yet"
Like I ever had a choice in the matter


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I'm not sure where Ted learnt his hunting technique from. Seals or otters maybe?
> View attachment 455143


Ooh could you get them all to lie on their backs and hold hands like we see otters do on wildlife programs?


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> Ooh could you get them all to lie on their backs and hold hands like we see otters do on wildlife programs?


hahahahah OMG, that has to be the best photo challenge ever


----------



## Cully

I've just spent a fortune on orders at Zooplus and Pets @ Home to last until mid January.








So madam fusspot, this is not the time to change your dietary preferences. Like it or lump it!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I've just spent a fortune on orders at Zooplus and Pets @ Home to last until mid January.
> View attachment 455201
> 
> So madam fusspot, this is not the time to change your dietary preferences. Like it or lump it!


Is Misty giving you that look which says "are you throwing down the gauntlet"?


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Is Misty giving you that look which says "are you throwing down the gauntlet"?


I think there's definitely a challenge in there:Nailbiting.


----------



## H.M

View media item 79416View media item 79415


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## Charity

Oh Jasper, you look so comfy and cosy there with your Mum


----------



## Purplecatlover

Charity said:


> Oh Jasper, you look so comfy and cosy there with your Mum


He's not got a care in the world lol!


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Purplecatlover

Zzzzz....


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 455216
> 
> 
> View attachment 455217
> 
> 
> View attachment 455218


Playing with fire there Duracell :Smuggrin.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 455216
> 
> 
> View attachment 455217
> 
> 
> View attachment 455218


Libby 1 Phoebe 0


----------



## mrsfarq

Here Mama I help you with your crochet


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I don't know...one minute I'm watching the rats and then when I go to look for them behind the telly, you take me off the cabinet? I thought I was being helpful...I'll just sit here gently with you, then"










Heh, I'm a Celebrity...rats...mesmerised Oscar!


----------



## Marley&Charlee

I can not get Stanley away from the sink he loves getting his head wet under the tap


----------



## Nicola234

Chilling on a Friday night!


----------



## TriTri

Marley&Charlee said:


> I can not get Stanley away from the sink he loves getting his head wet under the tap


I love Stanley; he looks just like Barney/Barney-Snipit, a cat my parents use to have ❤. Gorgeous Stanley.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Classy as always


----------



## MissyfromMice

I don't feel like getting up...


----------



## Purplecatlover

went for a walk today, struggle to get out due to my health but I made sure I pushed myself and did just over 3 miles and I'm so proud of myself. Now me and jasp are snuggled up keeping warm :Happy


----------



## Cully

I seem to have the office cat for company today.








She'll either get fed up with me using the mouse and move. Or, will bite me.
Bets anyone??


----------



## Charity

Purplecatlover said:


> went for a walk today, struggle to get out due to my health but I made sure I pushed myself and did just over 3 miles and I'm so proud of myself. Now me and jasp are snuggled up keeping warm :Happy
> View attachment 455256
> View attachment 455257


Well done Faye, being outdoors is so good for everyone's health. Lovely photo of your walk


----------



## Charity

The "I'm sure its lunchtime" look


----------



## Trixie1

Cully said:


> I seem to have the office cat for company today.
> View attachment 455255
> 
> She'll either get fed up with me using the mouse and move. Or, will bite me.
> Bets anyone??


Sounds like it could be a bite! Then possibly a mad dash!! So both


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Jaf

Haven't got very far today. Am covered with cats, Geri, Jackie, Lori and Choccy. Been nearly 4 hours! Oops.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Marley&Charlee

It’s abit cold today


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> I seem to have the office cat for company today.
> View attachment 455255
> 
> She'll either get fed up with me using the mouse and move. Or, will bite me.
> Bets anyone??


Ummmmm both :Smuggrin


----------



## ebonycat

Purplecatlover said:


> went for a walk today, struggle to get out due to my health but I made sure I pushed myself and did just over 3 miles and I'm so proud of myself. Now me and jasp are snuggled up keeping warm :Happy
> View attachment 455256
> View attachment 455257


Well done Faye, even if it's just a gentle stroll around a local park it will do you good. Mentally & physically, it releases endorphins (happy hormones, helps our general wellbeing).
Breathing in the fresh air will do you the power of good too xx


----------



## Purplecatlover

Charity said:


> Well done Faye, being outdoors is so good for everyone's health. Lovely photo of your walk





ebonycat said:


> Well done Faye, even if it's just a gentle stroll around a local park it will do you good. Mentally & physically, it releases endorphins (happy hormones, helps our general wellbeing).
> Breathing in the fresh air will do you the power of good too xx


Thankyou both! I felt so good when I got home (not as good whilst walking as it was super windy haha) but it was a beautiful day apart from that!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Ummmmm both :Smuggrin


Actually I was saved by my Zooplus delivery which interrupted any mischievous thoughts she might have had. Can't ignore a box :Happy.


----------



## Britt

Tigo, one of the cats at the cat rescue I'm a volunteer at xx


----------



## Marley&Charlee

A couple of videos of Stanley in the garden this morning
Excuse the mess in the garden we are in the process of having a extension :Facepalm


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, why do you want to watch dancing on the telly when you can look at me?"


----------



## SbanR




----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper sitting in my home music studio giving me his usual play some music look!


----------



## Nicola234




----------



## ChaosCat

There's suddenly a fluffy rug next to my sofa


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> View attachment 455308
> Tigo, one of the cats at the cat rescue I'm a volunteer at xx


What a gorgeous boy. I hope he finds a nice home soon.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, why do you want to watch dancing on the telly when you can look at me?"
> 
> View attachment 455312


I totally agree Oscar. We all know you dont get enough attention!!


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> Jasper sitting in my home music studio giving me his usual play some music look!


Oh Jasper, those eyes are.......scarily gorgeous


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> There's suddenly a fluffy rug next to my sofa
> 
> View attachment 455335


Very warm I expect for cold feet. But I doubt I would chance standing on it (him).


----------



## Charity

Bunty thinks there's someone, or something, lurking in the shrubbery :Nailbiting










Meanwhile, Toppy's on guard, as usual, waiting for the cats from next door to appear


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely @Cully Oscar is a poor neglected boy


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ewelsh

@Charity how is your garden so colourful, mine is like the Somme


----------



## ewelsh

Great toe licking Missy:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> @Charity how is your garden so colourful, mine is like the Somme


That's 'cos I live down south and you don't.  It's not at all cold and my roses are still blooming, my fuschias are still flowering and my acers which have just dropped their leaves have their buds for next year. It's nice for us but not really for them as they don't get much of a winter rest period.

How's your stick coming along by the way?


----------



## ewelsh

Still a stick


----------



## Spirited_Violet

"Uncle Stumpy's not been himself today. But thats okay I'll keep an eye on him."


----------



## Charity

Sunday boredom


----------



## ewelsh

Poor Bunty... ummmm you could go and find your SS box then sit back and watch your mum fly across the room to rescue it. :Smuggrin


----------



## ChaosCat

Sleeping beauty


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Poor Bunty... ummmm you could go and find your SS box then sit back and watch your mum fly across the room to rescue it. :Smuggrin


We haven't got one yet, she's probably bored waiting for it


----------



## Cully

Boredom here too. Maybe it's catching


----------



## Charity

Lap cat


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Lap cat
> 
> View attachment 455400


Awww! Toppy! That's a gorgeous photo of you! x


----------



## ebonycat

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 455371
> View attachment 455372
> View attachment 455370
> 
> "Uncle Stumpy's not been himself today. But thats okay I'll keep an eye on him."


She's such a pretty girl xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Lap cat
> 
> View attachment 455400


Aww Toppy I love seeing soppy Toppy, you're such a sweet boy xx
I also love seeing peeping Toppy too


----------



## Willsee

Amazon delivery


----------



## TriTri

Willsee said:


> View attachment 455406
> 
> 
> Amazon delivery


Do you have the link? I'd like to order one of those! Beautiful .


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper came into my music studio tonight and sat on my drums which means he wants to watch birds on my computer. He always sits on the drums when he wants to watch the YouTube videos of birds.

If he sits on the drum stool it usually means that he wants to listen to music and will always come in as soon as he hears me playing even if it's the middle of the night and I'm playing with headphones on. He loves listening to music but to Ollie, music means very little. Jasper has loved listening to music from being a kitten.

Jasper watching a bird video...


----------



## Cully

Willsee said:


> View attachment 455406
> 
> 
> Amazon delivery


I'm expecting an Amazon delivery today. I wonder if mine will contain a special treat too!:Joyful


----------



## Charity

Willsee said:


> View attachment 455406
> 
> 
> Amazon delivery


I'd definitely love an order like that 



jasperthecat said:


> Jasper came into my music studio tonight and sat on my drums which means he wants to watch birds on my computer. He always sits on the drums when he wants to watch the YouTube videos of birds.
> 
> If he sits on the drum stool it usually means that he wants to listen to music and will always come in as soon as he hears me playing even if it's the middle of the night and I'm playing with headphones on. He loves listening to music but to Ollie, music means very little. Jasper has loved listening to music from being a kitten.
> 
> Jasper watching a bird video...


Oh Jasper, you are funny. Hope your Dad's music room is soundproofed if he plays in the middle of the night! :Jawdrop


----------



## Cully

I heard a commotion in the early hours but ignored it.
Not sure what it was all about but I think this was involved somehow.














What do you reckon??


----------



## Tawny75

It may have taken me a week Hooman, but I have finally claimed this as my own!


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious What did the kitchen roll do so wrong :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Catching the morning sun


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> Oh Jasper, you are funny. Hope your Dad's music room is soundproofed if he plays in the middle of the night! :Jawdrop


It's only very, very occasionally that my OH comes in and complaining that I've woken her.. it's fairly soundproof and I only use equipment with headphones so mostly no noise or very little.
The biggest problem I have is that if I fully close the door, Jasper wants to be in and will bang on it and wake my OH so I have to leave it off the latch so that he can push it open but then a little of the sound may reach her ears. He comes in and out repeatedly all night when I'm up.

Whenever music is involved he comes from wherever he is in the house and sits either in the room or just outside the door.
He and Ollie have sibling style spats due to each wanting to be top cat with Ollie winding Jasper up so I just put on rock music or music with a heavy bass and it immediately calms the situation down.


----------



## jasperthecat

Cully said:


> I heard a commotion in the early hours but ignored it.
> Not sure what it was all about but I think this was involved somehow.
> View attachment 455432
> View attachment 455433
> 
> What do you reckon??


It was obviously the cat next door which did it!


----------



## Silverdoof

Awh wee beauty. Amazon boxes popular here too


----------



## SbanR

jasperthecat said:


> It's only very, very occasionally that my OH comes in and complaining that I've woken her.. it's fairly soundproof and I only use equipment with headphones so mostly no noise or very little.
> The biggest problem I have is that if I fully close the door, Jasper wants to be in and will bang on it and wake my OH so I have to leave it off the latch so that he can push it open but then a little of the sound may reach her ears. He comes in and out repeatedly all night when I'm up.
> 
> Whenever music is involved he comes from wherever he is in the house and sits either in the room or just outside the door.
> He and Ollie have sibling style spats due to each wanting to be top cat with Ollie winding Jasper up so I just put on rock music or music with a heavy bass and it immediately calms the situation down.


You need to install a cat flap for that door!


----------



## jasperthecat

SbanR said:


> You need to install a cat flap for that door!


That's a good idea...mind you it's only recently that Jasper would use a hooded litter tray with an actual door on it so the jury's out on the use of a cat flap.
However, I don't want him in there unchaperoned as he has been known to chew things to find out what they are and Ollie would be climbing all over everything...so maybe a cat flap might not be such a good idea.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious What did the kitchen roll do so wrong :Hilarious:Hilarious


In the wrong place at the wrong time!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Sorry, Mojo overload, but he is having an especially cute day.


----------



## Charity

Mojo, you're such a big softy

Toppy's feeling a bit clingy today as well


----------



## SbanR

jasperthecat said:


> That's a good idea...mind you it's only recently that Jasper would use a hooded litter tray with an actual door on it so the jury's out on the use of a cat flap.
> However, I don't want him in there unchaperoned as he has been known to chew things to find out what they are and Ollie would be climbing all over everything...so maybe a cat flap might not be such a good idea.


Music would be an incentive for Jasper to use the cat flap.
You can lock the flap when you're not in there


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Zzzz


----------



## jasperthecat

SbanR said:


> Music would be an incentive for Jasper to use the cat flap.
> You can lock the flap when you're not in there


Well I'm going to redecorate and re-carpet the room so if the door design will accept a cat flap I might just do that. If I think it will look wrong I might just buy another door. It's certainly an option and it would save him pushing the door open a million times every night. He's like a YOYO backwards and forwards...as lovely as he is, he does my head in at times plus it always makes the room cold too and I end up using a fan heater to get warm again.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Catching the morning sun
> View attachment 455436
> View attachment 455437


Oh Jessie you're such a pretty girl :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Sorry, Mojo overload, but he is having an especially cute day.
> 
> View attachment 455454
> 
> 
> View attachment 455456
> 
> 
> View attachment 455457
> 
> 
> View attachment 455458


So very cute, Mojo you're too adorable :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 455490


Darling Missy :Kiss
I do love sleeping kitty's.


----------



## Cully

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 455485
> View attachment 455486
> View attachment 455487
> 
> Zzzz


That last one's lovely. Very cute.


----------



## jasperthecat

He's back again! 
Seems like daddy can do no wrong at the moment!

Having said that he's just left, slightly miffed I suspect as I was very busy on the computer and couldn't put the birds on for him but I reckon he'll get over it!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Bethanjane22

This little lady was such a bugger last night!

Nothing changed in her routine and she even had an extra play session yesterday, but when we put them to bed last night she was being such a diva!

She ate her supper, and then scratched at the door, meowed at the top of her lungs, pulled the plinth off the bottom of the Units, climbed all over the counters and left her paw prints all over the stainless steel backsplash. She took about an hour to settle. I purposely didn't go down to her because I don't want her to get into a habit of making noise to get me out of bed!

Got to try and tire her out tonight!


----------



## ChaosCat

My favourite way to spend the afternoon...


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> My favourite way to spend the afternoon...
> 
> View attachment 455552


Lucky you, I'm envious


----------



## MissyfromMice

Online entertainment


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper showing me his spot in bed... I don't get a look in :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Purplecatlover said:


> Jasper showing me his spot in bed... I don't get a look in :Hilarious
> View attachment 455570
> [/QUOTE
> 
> It always amazes me how something so small.manages to take up do much space


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova is feeling a little bit poorly today. She was sick a couple of times in the night (just a few little puddles of liquid) so I think she may have a hairball on the way.

She's had some hairball paste and a good brushing, so I'm hoping it'll either come up or pass.

Her fur this time of year is such a nightmare. It's so dense and has the consistency of cotton wool. Especially around her ruff, it gets matted into clumps and then she ends up eating them. I've got a zoom groom, a rake, metal comb and a slicker brush which I use *almost* every day.

Any suggestions on the best way to de-fluff her?


----------



## Psygon

Ever since Ted and Darcy fell out back in March 2019 this really doesn't happen as much as it should.

It's so nice to see them like this


----------



## Charity

Aaaw, well done Ted and Darcy, lovely to see you've made up


----------



## mrsfarq

Astro is not feeling well so Elroy is cuddling him / sitting on him


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> Ever since Ted and Darcy fell out back in March 2019 this really doesn't happen as much as it should.
> 
> It's so nice to see them like this
> 
> View attachment 455595


Aww I know this feeling so well! It's so lovely when you see them relaxed with one another. Whenever my two lie together (even if it's only for a few minutes) my cat mum heart does a little flutter :Cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

We have a man here fixing our sofa, so the girls are hiding in our bedroom away from the scary man


----------



## Jaf

Bethanjane22 said:


> We have a man here fixing our sofa, so the girls are hiding in our bedroom away from the scary man
> 
> View attachment 455603


My goodness what magnificent ruffs and tails! Yummy.


----------



## Jaf

I've just woken from a nap. Jackie, Lori and Geri must have joined me at some point!


----------



## SbanR

What an intriguing smell








I'll have to guard it!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Bethanjane22

These two are keeping warm in the sun :Cat


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity

Someone managed to get hold of my tape measure overnight


----------



## SbanR

Keeping an eye out for the bin truck!


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Someone managed to get hold of my tape measure overnight
> 
> View attachment 455650


Maybe he is working on some Christmas surprise?


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Maybe he is working on some Christmas surprise?


The mind boggles


----------



## SbanR

Keeping a wary eye on the handyman as he clears my gutter.


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Stanley hasn’t really been interested in his cat hideaway, so we have got him a bigger scratch post instead. He was too involved in getting it set up last night.


----------



## mrsfarq

Thanks for the new toy Mama...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ollie! That is such a beast eye you’re keeping, make sure he does the job properly


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie loves his sleep and looks just as bleary eyed as I do if unexpectedly woken up. 
Jasper is wandering around during the night but once Ollie gets his head down on his barrel bed at about 10.30pm, he's there until morning and never stirs.

Go away, can't you see I'm sleeping?


----------



## Marley&Charlee

He’s happy with his new scratch post


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper playing this morning


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ewelsh

That’s a beautiful photo Missy


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> That's a beautiful photo Missy


Missy's blushing, @ewelsh.


----------



## ewelsh

Now what is Lottie up to  can you spot her?



















She's after those poor Pheasants again










Come on, get in


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Now what is Lottie up to  can you spot her?
> 
> View attachment 455732
> 
> 
> View attachment 455733
> 
> 
> She's after those poor Pheasants again
> 
> View attachment 455734
> 
> 
> Come on, get in
> View attachment 455736
> 
> 
> View attachment 455737


No good unless you can bring home a brace Lottie.


----------



## Cully

She's spotted the cheeky so and so and dog who use our garden as a shortcut to the park. 
See 'em off Moo!


----------



## Charity

It's so nice to feel you're useful to a cat


----------



## Tawny75

I was going to crochet tonight to keep me occupied while my new rescue pup is making her way across Europe to come home, however Lily has other ideas and is snoring away happily....


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## NettyL9

My pretty girl wearing her festive bow


----------



## MissyfromMice

Neighbour Alpha in action


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> Neighbour Alpha in action
> 
> View attachment 455789


Wow fabulous picture, x


----------



## Spirited_Violet

..."this is not what I had in mind".


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> It's so nice to feel you're useful to a cat
> 
> View attachment 455758


Nice Toppy feels he can 'lean' on you


----------



## ewelsh

NettyL9 said:


> View attachment 455787
> My pretty girl wearing her festive bow


how adorable x


----------



## Joy84

The Lazy Days bed becomes a firm favourite once the heating comes on


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I do like the throw you've put here for me...whaddya mean it's Human Daddy's blanket? I think you'll find it's mine"


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar Woo you are so handsome x


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

Poor Mojo- he comes in full of his adventures and tells all his stories and Annie just yawns...
Sorry for the poor quality, but it's quite dark in here.


----------



## ewelsh

I hear you Mojo very exciting


----------



## Summercat

Great photo @Joy84


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## Summercat

@Purplecatlover 
I love Jaspers little white socks ❤


----------



## Charity

Its been a lovely day so Toppy's been outside....asleep. How very uncomfortable


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Its been a lovely day so Toppy's been outside....asleep. How very uncomfortable
> 
> View attachment 455827


Haha Toppy you do make me laugh


----------



## Bethanjane22

These two had a cuddle together for a good 3 hours this morning! (Happy internal screams!!!)

I think the cold snap we're having here in Wales has made them want to snuggle and keep warm together. I'm a very happy cat mum :Cat

















I went to visit my mum today and got to see my original baby Willow, she's 12 years old now and had a stroke a few months ago. She's the sweetest dog, and just loves to love.


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> These two had a cuddle together for a good 3 hours this morning! (Happy internal screams!!!)
> 
> I think the cold snap we're having here in Wales has made them want to snuggle and keep warm together. I'm a very happy cat mum :Cat
> View attachment 455829
> 
> View attachment 455830
> 
> 
> I went to visit my mum today and got to see my original baby Willow, she's 12 years old now and had a stroke a few months ago. She's the sweetest dog, and just loves to love.
> View attachment 455832


She's a pretty girl


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> She's a pretty girl


She's the best dog. I wish everyone could meet Willow, she's such a good girl


----------



## Nicola234




----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Keeping an eye out for the bin truck!
> View attachment 455654
> View attachment 455655


Oli on a wheelie bin reminds me of this:

I said to a Chinese man: _Where's you bin? _
Chinese man replies: _I bin China._
I replied: _No where's you wheelie bin?_
Chinese man replies:_ I wheelie bin to China.

Anyway, Oli, where's you bin?_


----------



## ChaosCat

Frosty nights bring me cuddly bed company- for a while at least.


----------



## ebonycat

Bethanjane22 said:


> These two had a cuddle together for a good 3 hours this morning! (Happy internal screams!!!)
> 
> I think the cold snap we're having here in Wales has made them want to snuggle and keep warm together. I'm a very happy cat mum :Cat
> View attachment 455829
> 
> View attachment 455830
> 
> 
> I went to visit my mum today and got to see my original baby Willow, she's 12 years old now and had a stroke a few months ago. She's the sweetest dog, and just loves to love.
> View attachment 455832


Yay lovely to see your girls snuggled up together.
Poor Willow, she is very sweet.


----------



## ChaosCat

Had an exciting chase with Annie,










... a cuddle with Mojo...



















...and now am drinking tea in this excellent company.










Times weren't too great lately, but these home comforts are just what is needed.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Oli on a wheelie bin reminds me of this:
> 
> I said to a Chinese man: _Where's you bin? _
> Chinese man replies: _I bin China._
> I replied: _No where's you wheelie bin?_
> Chinese man replies:_ I wheelie bin to China.
> 
> Anyway, Oli, where's you bin?_


:Bag:Bag there's not much hope for you


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Had an exciting chase with Annie,
> 
> View attachment 455873
> 
> 
> ... a cuddle with Mojo...
> 
> View attachment 455874
> 
> 
> View attachment 455875
> 
> 
> ...and now am drinking tea in this excellent company.
> 
> View attachment 455876
> 
> 
> Times weren't too great lately, but these home comforts are just what is needed.


Glad to see you getting some real comfort when you need it.
Sorry to hear things haven't been so good lately, but hope everything is improving for you now.






xx


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> Oli on a wheelie bin reminds me of this:
> 
> I said to a Chinese man: _Where's you bin? _
> Chinese man replies: _I bin China._
> I replied: _No where's you wheelie bin?_
> Chinese man replies:_ I wheelie bin to China.
> 
> Anyway, Oli, where's you bin?_


He bin Neighbourhood Patrol; now Neighbourhood Watch


----------



## Willow_Warren

I really need to get on but..










H x


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> These two had a cuddle together for a good 3 hours this morning! (Happy internal screams!!!)
> 
> I think the cold snap we're having here in Wales has made them want to snuggle and keep warm together. I'm a very happy cat mum :Cat
> View attachment 455829
> 
> View attachment 455830
> 
> 
> I went to visit my mum today and got to see my original baby Willow, she's 12 years old now and had a stroke a few months ago. She's the sweetest dog, and just loves to love.
> View attachment 455832


Lovely cwcth Beth 

what an adorable face Willow :Kiss


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Lovely cwcth Beth
> 
> what an adorable face Willow :Kiss


Us Welshies love a good cwtch :Cat


----------



## Purplecatlover

Summercat said:


> @Purplecatlover
> I love Jaspers little white socks ❤


Jasper says thanks, he takes pride in them


----------



## Purplecatlover

We've trimmed up! :Shamefullyembarrased
Jaspers chilled


----------



## mrsfarq

Baby Astro loves to come for a cuddle now :Joyful


----------



## Charity

Purplecatlover said:


> We've trimmed up! :Shamefullyembarrased
> Jaspers chilled
> View attachment 455897


Lucky you Jasper, your Christmas has started already. Leave that tree alone now xx


----------



## Britt

Cat yoga


----------



## Purplecatlover

Charity said:


> Lucky you Jasper, your Christmas has started already. Leave that tree alone now xx


he had a little go of the red beads on the tree. It's wonky anyway as I must of thrown 2/3 of the legs away this year haha 

he's also taken a liking to scratching just one of the stockings! Little tinker. Xx


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna is trying every angle possible to get to the cheese :Hilarious


----------



## Bethanjane22

I've told her off for trying to steal a cracker so now she's staring at me in defiance..


----------



## Charity

Toppy is being a total heffalump tonight. I'm trying to work on my laptop and he's sitting right in the way and won't move so I've given him a gentle push but he's just landed about 2" further down my chair in an ungainly fashion ...and he's still in the way


----------



## mrsfarq

No place I'd rather be. I never expected to love these boys as much as I do this soon :Happy


----------



## chillminx

Bethanjane22 said:


> I've told her off for trying to steal a cracker so now she's staring at me in defiance..
> 
> View attachment 455906


Awww, she looks as though she is saying "why can't I have just one, you mean Mummy!!"

I have been known to give in and share a bit of my croissant and filling (cheese or tuna) with one of my girls who is always at my feet whenever I am eating! I know I shouldn't as it only encourages her to beg, but I can't resist her sweet face. I am an idiot! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Purplecatlover

It's tiring keeping mum up all night


----------



## Bethanjane22

chillminx said:


> Awww, she looks as though she is saying "why can't I have just one, you mean Mummy!!"
> 
> I have been known to give in and share a bit of my croissant and filling (cheese or tuna) with one of my girls who is always at my feet whenever I am eating! I know I shouldn't as it only encourages her to beg, but I can't resist her sweet face. I am an idiot! :Shamefullyembarrased


They get plenty of little tidbits, especially when there is chicken being cooked!

Nova has developed a taste for wotsits after I dropped one on the floor last week! We also can't have a hot chocolate in peace because they think anything with cream is theirs!


----------



## raysmyheart

Purplecatlover said:


> It's tiring keeping mum up all night


This made me chuckle:Joyful
I love this Kitty's shiny silky fur!:Cat


----------



## Purplecatlover

raysmyheart said:


> This made me chuckle:Joyful
> I love this Kitty's shiny silky fur!:Cat


hes a little tinker!! He says Thankyou :Cat


----------



## Jaf

Bethanjane22 said:


> Nova has developed a taste for wotsits after I dropped one on the floor last week!


My darling Ketchup loved a cheesy wotsit! Ziggy loved Babybel cheese. Sweeeeet.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

This is my favourite photo of Freya so far and I was lucky to even get it. 








This was her reaction to the camera otherwise XD


----------



## chillminx

@Spirited_Violet - what a beauty she is! xx


----------



## Spirited_Violet

chillminx said:


> @Spirited_Violet - what a beauty she is! xx


I know I love her so much ;u;. And to think she's still got a ways to go.


----------



## Joy84

It's time!


----------



## Bethanjane22

These two have been doing some synchronized lounging today :Cat


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> These two have been doing some synchronized lounging today :Cat
> 
> View attachment 456029


They remind me of that old Beverley Sisters song, :SingingSisters, sisters, there were never such devoted sisters:Singing.
Showing my age here!


----------



## raysmyheart

Bethanjane22 said:


> These two have been doing some synchronized lounging today :Cat
> 
> View attachment 456029


That _is _synchronized and such a beautiful photo of these sweet ones! ♥:Cat


----------



## ebonycat

Bethanjane22 said:


> These two have been doing some synchronized lounging today :Cat
> 
> View attachment 456029


Such beautiful girls :Kiss


----------



## Cully

I recently dug out my old tablet and discovered these kitten pics of Misty which I'd forgotten about.








After a panicked search here she is snuggling up to my stash of loo rolls in the bathroom.








They seem like forever ago.
Not very good pics but then neither is my old tablet.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> I recently dug out my old tablet and discovered these kitten pics of Misty which I'd forgotten about.
> View attachment 456047
> 
> After a panicked search here she is snuggling up to my stash of loo rolls in the bathroom.
> View attachment 456048
> 
> They seem like forever ago.
> Not very good pics but then neither is my old tablet.


Aww kitten pictures are lovely, you forget how small they were.


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> Aww kitten pictures are lovely, you forget how small they were.


Well she's not a very big adult as you know, but she was tiny when I first got her as I thought she was a few weeks older. 
She used to get lost in places she wouldn't fit into now lol.


----------



## Apollo2012

Trying to find the best place to jump in. Nyx loves Christmas for this one reason


----------



## Charity

Bunty's watching TV and Toppy's wondering why he can never have his bed to himself


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty's watching TV and Toppy's wondering why he can never have his bed to himself
> 
> View attachment 456055


It'll be cold later so don't kick her out Toppy, Bunty will be nice and warm to snuggle into.
Probably not much on TV you'd want to watch anyway.


----------



## Apollo2012

Trees not been up for 3 hours yet. Can you spot my new ornament


----------



## raysmyheart

Apollo2012 said:


> Trees not been up for 3 hours yet. Can you spot my new ornament
> 
> View attachment 456070


Oh my! Nyx will surely be the prettiest ornament on the tree. He most likely got up in there to ensure there is no peeking into presents.:Cat


----------



## Cully

raysmyheart said:


> Oh my! Nyx will surely be the prettiest ornament on the tree. He most likely got up in there to ensure there is no peeking into presents.:Cat


I'm intrigued to know what he is staring at so intently


----------



## Bethanjane22

We have two very different personalities in this house..


----------



## Apollo2012

Cully said:


> I'm intrigued to know what he is staring at so intently


She was looking where to jump to. Apollo (the dog) was on his way to tell her off for climbing the tree. He's the grumpy older brother that always spoils her fun but she loves him anyway


----------



## Apollo2012

raysmyheart said:


> Oh my! Nyx will surely be the prettiest ornament on the tree. He most likely got up in there to ensure there is no peeking into presents.:Cat


 No presents go under the tree until Christmas eve night at which point the door is shut tight as Nyx will open them even when they aren't for her


----------



## Purplecatlover

Throwing some Zzzz's out


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper obviously loves temptations & four tops as much as me...


----------



## mrsfarq

Snuggling with my boys is my favourite thing to do. Who wouldn't love this cute kitten face?


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Stanley currently loves playing fetch :Hilarious


----------



## Jem121




----------



## jasperthecat

My two.
One minute they are falling out like two three year old toddlers and the next thing you know they're asleep very close to each other.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## dustydiamond1

Sleeping in the sunshine. Very cold outside.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 456248


Oh Mojo you are such a loveable boy.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Oh Mojo you are such a loveable boy.


Loveable and loving


----------



## mrsfarq

I dared to leave the house for an hour to take the kids to their swimming lesson and so now Astro is making sure I can't go anywhere!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Meanwhile, Stumpy is getting in the festive mood!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 456270
> 
> Meanwhile, Stumpy is getting in the festive mood!


I love stumpy's bow tie! Very dashing :Happy


----------



## Purplecatlover

Had a really bad night with my head. Jaspers making sure I know I always have him :Kiss








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 456248


Oh Mojo you're too adorable xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Oh Mojo you're too adorable xx


Mojo sends a purry Thank you!


----------



## Cully

Hello out there Cat Chatters.








Could someone please tell mum I've only had ONE breakfast this morning!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Hello out there Cat Chatters.
> View attachment 456300
> 
> Could someone please tell mum I've only had ONE breakfast this morning!


Oh Misty, hasn't mum given you any afters?

Cully! CULLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Misty NEEEEEEDS some afters to chase down breakfast


----------



## urbantigers

What do you do when you can't get in a box? Lie against it of course! This box is all sealed up so Kito had to make do with just lying against it.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper spotted me sneaking...


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Oh Misty, hasn't mum given you any afters?
> 
> Cully! CULLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Misty NEEEEEEDS some afters to chase down breakfast


She has now had 2 breakfasts plus elevenses and is snoozing happily. Wish I could say the same for me!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> She has now had 2 breakfasts plus elevenses and is snoozing happily. Wish I could say the same for me!


What about her lunch?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> What about her lunch?


You snooze, you lose! Not suprising she's still asleep as she's found a lovely sunbeam to curl up in.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Willsee

Charlie just relaxing today waiting for the sun to come out


----------



## Joy84

I got some samples of Pukka tea today and someone was really interested in them!
Me not so much as 3 out of 6 have chamomile in them which I hate :Vomit


----------



## Psygon

Handsome Ted


----------



## Psygon

Not put up the decorations yet, but the ornaments are looking good.


----------



## Britt

Lowie @ Villa Vagebond


----------



## ChaosCat

When Mojo comes in from the garden these days...


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> When Mojo comes in from the garden these days...
> 
> View attachment 456388
> 
> 
> View attachment 456389


Oh Mojo, what have you been up to?


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## LeArthur

I want to get on and do things......


----------



## Willsee

Psygon said:


> Not put up the decorations yet, but the ornaments are looking good.
> View attachment 456382


----------



## Willsee

Weather's awful so Charlie's just chilling today


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Psygon said:


> Not put up the decorations yet, but the ornaments are looking good.
> View attachment 456382


*on the third day of christmas~*


----------



## Bethanjane22

It's hard being a cat


----------



## Charity

Mummy says we can't go out as its very wet and we iz so bored


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> When Mojo comes in from the garden these days...
> 
> View attachment 456388
> 
> 
> View attachment 456389


Oh good heavens! I knew there must be a downside to having such a fluffy coat.
No such problems with your beautifully clean sister. Well, not until barbecue season at least.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Mummy says we can't go out as its very wet and we iz so bored
> 
> View attachment 456416


Not much fun watching from the window when you want to be out there. How about some cat TV? I think a big consolation treat is needed


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Oh good heavens! I knew there must be a downside to having such a fluffy coat.
> No such problems with your beautifully clean sister. Well, not until barbecue season at least.


You are so right!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Britt

Toby at the cat rescue


----------



## VictoriaJanco

Here's Chester!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Bethanjane22

Outside: one stubborn cat sitting out in 1 degree weather, refusing to come in.

Inside: one smug cat in the warm, on the top spot, near the radiator.

Who would you rather be?


----------



## Purplecatlover

The difference nearly four years, a lot of love & dedication can make. My strong little boy jasper defied all odds and genuinely saves my life every day :Cat:Happy


----------



## MissyfromMice

Inspecting the fresh sheets


----------



## Bethanjane22

This little lady figured out how to open the food waste bin and tried to make off with a chicken leg bone, while we were having Sunday lunch! It's a good job she's not as stealthy as she thinks she is!


----------



## Charity

All fluffed up against the cold


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> All fluffed up against the cold
> 
> View attachment 456510


Toppy is such a handsome boy :Cat


----------



## Spirited_Violet




----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Toppy is such a handsome boy :Cat


Thank you, we think so too


----------



## Charity

Bunty's taking it easy this afternoon and staying warm and cosy


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> All fluffed up against the cold
> 
> View attachment 456510


Aw Toppy, is the sun getting in your eyes and making you squint. You need some dark specs or a little baseball cap with a sun visor lol.


----------



## ChaosCat

Purplecatlover said:


> View attachment 456527


The program is either hilarious or boring


----------



## Psygon

Jammy is worn out after all of Ted and Darcy's bday celebrations.


----------



## LeArthur

Well I suppose that'll have to do!


----------



## LittleEms

Bug has an almost permanently concerned expression bless him, even when he's trying to ferocious


----------



## Charity

LittleEms said:


> View attachment 456589
> 
> 
> Bug has an almost permanently concerned expression bless him, even when he's trying to ferocious


That's a good photo. I'm sure he couldn't be ferocious if he tried.


----------



## LittleEms

Charity said:


> That's a good photo. I'm sure he couldn't be ferocious if he tried.


I don't think he could be, he's such a softie! His sister on the other hand... !


----------



## SbanR

LittleEms said:


> View attachment 456589
> 
> 
> Bug has an almost permanently concerned expression bless him, even when he's trying to ferocious


Fantastic action shot.
I also find it somewhat hilarious


----------



## LittleEms

SbanR said:


> Fantastic action shot.
> I also find it somewhat hilarious


Honestly I crack up whenever I look at it. I can't decide if it's the expression, the ridiculously lanky legs or the little tummy haha!


----------



## SbanR

LittleEms said:


> Honestly I crack up whenever I look at it. I can't decide if it's the expression, the ridiculously lanky legs or the little tummy haha!


It's the disproportion of tummy, skinny long legs to top half
You should frame it n hang on your wall!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother I do like my new found love of the lounge....and the sofa! Who knew it was so nice to sit and lie on the blanket with you? Why have you never let me before?"










His little leg was right against me


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## ChaosCat

Very glad the boy is comfy, but I needed to wee urgently for the last 20 minutes at least...


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Very glad the boy is comfy, but I needed to wee urgently for the last 20 minutes at least...
> View attachment 456628
> 
> View attachment 456629


Doesn't sound that urgent. You can hang on longer


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Doesn't sound that urgent. You can hang on longer


:Hungover


----------



## mrsfarq

Thanks Mama for folding up the net curtains we pulled down, we are enjoying sleeping on them


----------



## Charity

Stuck in my chair again


----------



## Bethanjane22

Someone decided they wanted attention and so I had to stop painting immediately!


----------



## mrsfarq

Bethanjane22 said:


> Someone decided they wanted attention and so I had to stop painting immediately!
> View attachment 456647


Oh but look at that floofy face :Angelic


----------



## MissyfromMice

Parcel came today...


----------



## Jaf

Rainbow!










And an unrepentant Woody cat, after she stopped Choccy from getting on my lap. (She's not even on my lap, she's at the end of the sofa. Feisty girl.)


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Willsee

MissyfromMice said:


> Parcel came today...
> 
> View attachment 456709


Love the little excited ears


----------



## MissyfromMice

Willsee said:


> Love the little excited ears


I love the eyes, too...


----------



## Charity

'_I won't go out this morning if you don't mind, its a bit chilly'._

She's getting such a wuss


----------



## ewelsh

LittleEms said:


> View attachment 456589
> 
> 
> Bug has an almost permanently concerned expression bless him, even when he's trying to ferocious


This photo is adorable and probably my favourite of the whole year, what a face, such determination love it



MissyfromMice said:


> Parcel came today...
> 
> View attachment 456709


another brilliant photo, but Missy is very photogenic!


----------



## MissyfromMice

[QUOTE="ewelsh
another brilliant photo, but Missy is very photogenic![/QUOTE]

Thank you, @ewelsh. She is, even when you can hardly see her.


----------



## Marley&Charlee

He’s having a sneeky look at some of his treats and toys he’s had


----------



## Purplecatlover

Throwing some Zzz's out. Chilled day - landlords coming round to replace my kitchen taps.. finally!! Woooo - Jaspers obviously very excited.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Freya looking forward to Christmas <3.


----------



## Bethanjane22

We have many cat beds in the house, however Nova has decided that a big cardboard box and some plastic packing pillows make for a fine bed :Cat


----------



## lillytheunicorn

Pillow fort and thunder shirt makes everything better, after being tormented by a neighbourhood cat.


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Stanley loves a good photo


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Forgot to upload the photo


----------



## ewelsh

lillytheunicorn said:


> View attachment 456821
> 
> Pillow fort and thunder shirt makes everything better, after being tormented by a neighbourhood cat.


Awwwww naughty neighbourhood bully cat. Hope your pillow fort and thunder shirt help sweetie x


----------



## ebonycat

Marley&Charlee said:


> Forgot to upload the photo


He's so darn cute :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> '_I won't go out this morning if you don't mind, its a bit chilly'._
> 
> She's getting such a wuss
> 
> View attachment 456774


I don't blame you Bunty, stay in the warm xx


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Meowm whyyyyy!!!
I'm sorry Freya. Only one more day and hopefully in the medisuit instead .


----------



## lillytheunicorn

ewelsh said:


> Awwwww naughty neighbourhood bully cat. Hope your pillow fort and thunder shirt help sweetie x


He is feeling better, had a stroll to the end of the drive and then has been asleep on our bed. Which is much improved to wedging himself under the sofa.


----------



## ChaosCat

Good morning...erm... good evening!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Good morning...erm... good evening!
> 
> View attachment 456953
> 
> 
> View attachment 456954
> 
> 
> View attachment 456955
> 
> 
> View attachment 456956


Good heavens Mojo, what time do you call this to be getting up?
Now you've got to do all your chores before bedtime and you haven't got enough time.
Never mind. Perhaps Mum will let you off for once, or maybe Annie will help you.


----------



## Willsee

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 456911
> 
> Meowm whyyyyy!!!
> I'm sorry Freya. Only one more day and hopefully in the medisuit instead .


ohhh look at her face  she's not happy. Don't worry Freya the suit is on the way 

When Willow was spayed earlier this year she kept licking her wound and Charlie was most put out that he didn't have a collar - problem solved........










He got a collar too!! Now they were both happy


----------



## lillytheunicorn




----------



## ebonycat

lillytheunicorn said:


> View attachment 456964


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Willsee said:


> ohhh look at her face  she's not happy. Don't worry Freya the suit is on the way
> 
> When Willow was spayed earlier this year she kept licking her wound and Charlie was most put out that he didn't have a collar - problem solved........
> 
> View attachment 456959
> 
> 
> He got a collar too!! Now they were both happy


oh bless themm!!

She's had to keep the collar on for two days cause she bruised quite a bit and they wanted me to keep a close eye on the bruise till she goes back on friday ;n;, the suits already here, but its healing up fine as far as I can see so heres hoping for her!


----------



## mrsfarq

Elroy - "You can just colour round me, right?"


----------



## LittleEms

I got an M&S delivery today, it was a special order


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Happy Paws2

I'm usually found on Dog Chat but I thought I'd have a wonder around the forum and came across this thread. May I say you have some beautiful kitties on here I'll have to come here more often.


----------



## Charity

Don't tease me


----------



## Spirited_Violet

She has been so cuddly... I guess the medi suit wins


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo chatting to his mum @Whompingwillow


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Mojo chatting to his mum @Whompingwillow
> 
> View attachment 457026
> 
> 
> View attachment 457027


I could honestly listen to him all day , such a special boy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww I love this  Lucky lucky Mojo to have two mums who love him so much!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Don't tease me
> 
> View attachment 457004


Oh Bunty it's your favourite mouseie


----------



## ebonycat

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 457015
> View attachment 457014
> View attachment 457016
> 
> She has been so cuddly... I guess the medi suit wins


Oh sweet girlie, that's much better than that horrid cone xx


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Mojo chatting to his mum @Whompingwillow
> 
> View attachment 457026
> 
> 
> View attachment 457027


Such a lovely & very lucky boy.
Oh Mojo I hope you've been telling mum @Whompingwillow all about your adventures & the mice's you catch.
To have two mums that love you soooo very much. Lucky boy xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww I love this  Lucky lucky Mojo to have two mums who love him so much!





ebonycat said:


> Such a lovely & very lucky boy.
> Oh Mojo I hope you've been telling mum @Whompingwillow all about your adventures & the mice's you catch.
> To have two mums that love you soooo very much. Lucky boy xx


And he is such a loving boy, too! He loves to hear @Whompingwillow 's voice and always chats back when she talks to him over the phone.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Catching some fresh air


----------



## Charity

Siesta together


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> Catching some fresh air
> View attachment 457087
> 
> 
> View attachment 457088


Beautiful Missy :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Siesta together
> 
> View attachment 457093


Oh I absolutely love seeing you two cuddled up together, makes me feel all fuzzy inside xx


----------



## LittleEms

Another day, another kitten I forgot I ordered


----------



## Marley&Charlee

We have decided to open our Christmas present early


----------



## Jaf

Charity said:


> Siesta together
> 
> View attachment 457093


Oh how lovely! Really cheered me up.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie alert










and snoozing Mojo


----------



## Willsee

Waiting for their Advent present this morning


----------



## Charity

Just told Toppy he's got to be at the vets at 9.00 tomorrow morning....naaaaaaaaaagh! :Arghh They are going to stick a needle in him....double naaaaaaaaaagh! :Nailbiting and Mum can't take him (first time everrrr) so he'll have to go with Dad ...treble naaaaaaaaagh! epressedepressed but worst of all, NO BREAKFAST!!! :Jawdrop:Jawdrop


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Just told Toppy he's got to be at the vets at 9.00 tomorrow morning....naaaaaaaaaagh! :Arghh They are going to stick a needle in him....double naaaaaaaaaagh! :Nailbiting and Mum can't take him (first time everrrr) so he'll have to go with Dad ...treble naaaaaaaaagh! epressedepressed but worst of all, NO BREAKFAST!!! :Jawdrop:Jawdrop
> 
> View attachment 457148


Toppy, you are really having to suffer a lot! It's incredible how you are treated.


----------



## ChaosCat

Willsee said:


> Waiting for their Advent present this morning
> 
> View attachment 457139


They aren't spoiled, are they?


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Just told Toppy he's got to be at the vets at 9.00 tomorrow morning....naaaaaaaaaagh! :Arghh They are going to stick a needle in him....double naaaaaaaaaagh! :Nailbiting and Mum can't take him (first time everrrr) so he'll have to go with Dad ...treble naaaaaaaaagh! epressedepressed but worst of all, NO BREAKFAST!!! :Jawdrop:Jawdrop
> 
> View attachment 457148


Not more dentals!?:Jawdrop


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Just told Toppy he's got to be at the vets at 9.00 tomorrow morning....naaaaaaaaaagh! :Arghh They are going to stick a needle in him....double naaaaaaaaaagh! :Nailbiting and Mum can't take him (first time everrrr) so he'll have to go with Dad ...treble naaaaaaaaagh! epressedepressed but worst of all, NO BREAKFAST!!! :Jawdrop:Jawdrop
> 
> View attachment 457148


Awwww poor Toppy! Sending all the love and kisses!


----------



## popcornsmum

I secretly like sending Popcorn to the cattery because she comes back so loving 
Here she is purring and sooking my blanket!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Willsee

ChaosCat said:


> They aren't spoiled, are they?


Of course not


----------



## Willsee

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 457158
> 
> 
> View attachment 457159


Mojo you're so beautifully fluffy :Happy:Happy


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Not more dentals!?:Jawdrop


No, when he had his dental back in the summer, they did a pre-op blood test which showed the liver results were a bit iffy so they want to do another. We were supposed to have it done at the beginning of last month then came Lockdown 2.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> No, when he had his dental back in the summer, they did a pre-op blood test which showed the liver results were a bit iffy so they want to do another. We were supposed to have it done at the beginning of last month then came Lockdown 2.


Please let us know the outcome.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Toppy, I hope all goes well and I hope it was an erroneous result previously. Be brave - even though you're not having brekkie.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Just told Toppy he's got to be at the vets at 9.00 tomorrow morning....naaaaaaaaaagh! :Arghh They are going to stick a needle in him....double naaaaaaaaaagh! :Nailbiting and Mum can't take him (first time everrrr) so he'll have to go with Dad ...treble naaaaaaaaagh! epressedepressed but worst of all, NO BREAKFAST!!! :Jawdrop:Jawdrop
> 
> View attachment 457148


Oh Toppy not the vets  & no mum to protect you  & having to have a needle  worse still having to go through ALL that on an empty tummy :Bawling

Be brave Toppy, Your Daddy will be with you holding your paw.
You'll be back home before you know it & your Daddy will give you an extra special brunch, just for being an extra special brave boy
Be thinking of you in the morning Toppy @Charity & hoping all will be well :Kiss xx


----------



## ebonycat

popcornsmum said:


> I secretly like sending Popcorn to the cattery because she comes back so loving
> Here she is purring and sooking my blanket!
> View attachment 457157


I hope she hasn't bopped you on your head since she's been back


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 457158
> 
> 
> View attachment 457159


Oh Mojo you look deep in thought, to go out on an adventure, to have a quiet night in with mummy @ChaosCat or to eat ?? Decision decisions what is a handsome kitty to do?


----------



## popcornsmum

ebonycat said:


> I hope she hasn't bopped you on your head since she's been back


She went to the other day but I moved lol


----------



## ChaosCat

Paws crossed for you Toppy that this day goes okay!


----------



## ebonycat

Yes @Charity & Toppy thinking of you this morning, be brave Toppy. Paws crossed for you, be good for Daddy xx


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova has decided that she's had enough of being a sister and would like to send Luna back for a full refund.


----------



## Charity

Toppy is back from the vets. The vet and nurse said he was a real gentleman....that's my boy  We shan't get the results for 2-3 days.

My OH said, in his words, 'he was a right yodeller on the way'. He's now had his late breakfast and been out for a wander round the garden so he's happy once again


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Toppy is back from the vets. The vet and nurse said he was a real gentleman....that's my boy  We shan't get the results for 2-3 days.
> 
> My OH said, in his words, 'he was a right yodeller on the way'. He's now had his late breakfast and been out for a wander round the garden so he's happy once again
> 
> View attachment 457211


Oh Toppy! Such a good boy and very brave. So glad your back home had breakfast and now relaxing. Hopefully no more yodelling for now little man. Fingers crossed that results are all good. xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Bethanjane22 said:


> Nova has decided that she's had enough of being a sister and would like to send Luna back for a full refund.
> 
> View attachment 457206


Nova, would a bag of Dreamies or a tube of Cosma Snackies be okay?
If they are I'll PM you my address.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 457225
> 
> 
> View attachment 457226
> 
> 
> View attachment 457227


Oh dear! Is that a scab above your eye Mojo?
Did a rat bite back?!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Oh dear! Is that a scab above your eye Mojo?
> Did a rat bite back?!


Mojo wants to let you know that suddenly a huge monster was standing in our garden. It was so big that it easily stepped over our house. But he, fearless boy he is, faced it and fought it back where it had come from.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Toppy is back from the vets. The vet and nurse said he was a real gentleman....that's my boy  We shan't get the results for 2-3 days.
> 
> My OH said, in his words, 'he was a right yodeller on the way'. He's now had his late breakfast and been out for a wander round the garden so he's happy once again
> 
> View attachment 457211


Such a good, brave boy you were Toppy.
We will keep our paws firmly crossed for good results xx


----------



## Jaf

Not action shots unfortunately. Unrepentant ones instead.

I was just on the floor doing back stretches when Mari came to supervise. First he checked my laughing muscles by biting the top of my head, then he checked my reactions by whacking me with his tail and then he checked me for viruses by gently farting. I passed, I think, as he let me carry on but kept his tail under my neck for support.










Then would you believe Choccy joined in and sat on my tummy!


----------



## SbanR




----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> View attachment 457239


She clearly didn't want to have her photo taken!
Paparazzi!:Stop


----------



## Charity

Do I really have to get up this morning?


----------



## Willsee

Charity said:


> Do I really have to get up this morning?
> 
> View attachment 457258


My thoughts entirely


----------



## Bethanjane22

ChaosCat said:


> Nova, would a bag of Dreamies or a tube of Cosma Snackies be okay?
> If they are I'll PM you my address.


Nova said deal! However I've had to step in and tell Nova that she can't ship her sister off whenever she gets annoyed by her. Little diva!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Princess Nova on her throne this morning :Cat


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 457322


That's a brilliant photo
She looks thoroughly gob smacked. She can't believe what she's seeing!!!!:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Do I really have to get up this morning?
> 
> View attachment 457258


I know that feeling EVERYDAY :Arghh


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 457322


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Every since her spay... she's so.. cuddly.. cuddly lil lapcat. Makes it hard to do chores


----------



## ebonycat

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 457332
> 
> Every since her spay... she's so.. cuddly.. cuddly lil lapcat. Makes it hard to do chores


She's just made me all teary eyed (I'm a mess at the moment anyway), but she's just so darn cute. Love her xx


----------



## Spirited_Violet

ebonycat said:


> She's just made me all teary eyed (I'm a mess at the moment anyway), but she's just so darn cute. Love her xx


Awee!! Well sending Freya cuddles your way! She has more than enough love in her for all! infact she insists on everyone who goes by to greet her or she gets upset :Cat.


----------



## MissyfromMice

SbanR said:


> That's a brilliant photo
> She looks thoroughly gob smacked. She can't believe what she's seeing!!!!:Hilarious


Missy's always very excited to see squirrels, little birds and mice


----------



## MissyfromMice

ebonycat said:


> She's just made me all teary eyed (I'm a mess at the moment anyway), but she's just so darn cute. Love her xx


@ebonycat - I hope you feel better soon (and wishing you a long and good sleep)


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy goes bananas


----------



## LittleEms

Bug's looking so grown up recently


----------



## Cully

Oh Moo, I need to stash some shopping up there and you're not being very helpful!


----------



## Charity

The Christmas decorations supervisor


----------



## Willsee

Charity said:


> The Christmas decorations supervisor
> 
> View attachment 457409


Looks like decorating has worn her out x


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> @ebonycat - I hope you feel better soon (and wishing you a long and good sleep)
> 
> View attachment 457339


Thank you & Missy of course xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Toppy, are you feeling weary today? I hope that supervising the Slave has helped you feel a bit better xx


----------



## LeArthur




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Nora! I hope this is part of a photo shoot for the next competition


----------



## mrsfarq

Astro is such a mamas boy, he's done lots of comfort suckling on my sleeve and is being super affectionate after having the snip today :Joyful


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Nora! I hope this is part of a photo shoot for the next competition


Just what I was thinking Mrs F!


----------



## Lucy & Troy

Managed to catch Troy mid yawn!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

I've been waiting for this bed to come for so long. Now finally Freya can enjoy


----------



## Joy84

This is a story of a cat, who just like her mummy hates having her pictures taken ...
#restingb*tchface level master








I said come on Phoebe, smile!
And so ... she yawned








BUT THEN!








The end!


----------



## ewelsh

@Joy84 thats beautiful and funny


----------



## Charity

Beautiful photos @Joy84, her face says it all


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> This is a story of a cat, who just like her mummy hates having her pictures taken ...
> #restingb*tchface level master
> View attachment 457470
> 
> I said come on Phoebe, smile!
> And so ... she yawned
> View attachment 457471
> 
> BUT THEN!
> View attachment 457472
> 
> The end!


Oh I do love a story with a happy ending:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Smiley nap- the photo shows that Annie is really mostly legs still, like a gangly teenager


----------



## raysmyheart

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 457431
> 
> View attachment 457432
> 
> I've been waiting for this bed to come for so long. Now finally Freya can enjoy


Oh, what a pretty bed and looks so cozy! ♥:Cat Freya looks like she loves it @Spirited_Violet !


----------



## mrsfarq

The heat pad has been very well received


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> View attachment 457501


Toppy doesn't like the news then @Charity


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope you feeling today, young Toppy?


----------



## raysmyheart

LittleEms said:


> Bug's looking so grown up recently


Such a beautiful portrait @LittleEms of Bug! :Cat


----------



## mrsfarq

Comfy there Elroy? :Joyful


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Stanley is finally booked in to be done and microchipped in January


----------



## Charity

mrsfarq said:


> Comfy there Elroy? :Joyful
> 
> View attachment 457536


That's one contented little kitty 



Marley&Charlee said:


> Stanley is finally booked in to be done and microchipped in January


He is so handsome :Cat


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hope you feeling today, young Toppy?


He's his usual self thank you @Mrs Funkin. I've got him on the milk thistle tablets today though I've got to cut them in half and they are small and really hard to cut, the knife keeps slipping and all that comes off is chips .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You need a tablet splitter @Charity I have to put Oscar's clopidogrel into quarters, couldn't do it without 

So glad you're feeling more like your old self, young man.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 457501





mrsfarq said:


> Comfy there Elroy? :Joyful
> 
> View attachment 457536


Completely oblivious and extremely trusting:Happy


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> You need a tablet splitter @Charity I have to put Oscar's clopidogrel into quarters, couldn't do it without
> 
> So glad you're feeling more like your old self, young man.


That's a great idea @Mrs Funkin, thanks I'll get one immediately


----------



## mrsfarq

Cully said:


> Completely oblivious and extremely trusting:Happy


Aww I hadn't even considered this :Joyful he loves a good belly rub now. I was so worried when we first brought them home that they wouldn't be lap cats but they are so affectionate now. I couldn't love them more :Happy


----------



## Cully

mrsfarq said:


> Aww I hadn't even considered this :Joyful he loves a good belly rub now. I was so worried when we first brought them home that they wouldn't be lap cats but they are so affectionate now. I couldn't love them more :Happy


I think when they lie like that they must be very comfortable and trusting of the company they are in. You rarely see wild cats lying stretched out that way as it makes them very vulnerable.
Lovely to see how utterly trusting he has become.:Happy


----------



## Arny

Clearly the dining room bed's the place to be.


----------



## Cully

Why when she has so many beds to choose from, does she decide to lie on my laptop?
I have a lot to do on there today, but there's no chance of even getting the top open.








I could make it less comfy for her but haven't got the heart:Bag


----------



## LittleEms

My babies are besties again


----------



## mrsfarq

LittleEms said:


> My babies are besties again
> 
> View attachment 457630


Yay!! Let's hope that was the last vet visit for a while ...


----------



## ewelsh

Arny said:


> Clearly the dining room bed's the place to be.
> View attachment 457574


For all those rehoming adult dogs with cats, this is what happens if you take things slowly 

great photo @Arny


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper and his shaved belly chilling after his hard week xxx


----------



## mrsfarq

Elroy has become such a big softy since he's been neutered...I didn't think at 16 weeks it would have made a big difference.


----------



## Arny

ewelsh said:


> For all those rehoming adult dogs with cats, this is what happens if you take things slowly


I can't take the credit, wouldn't have known what to do without your help and to be honest Tilly was great with them from day one.


----------



## Charity

Ever get the feeling you're intruding?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Ever get the feeling you're intruding?
> 
> View attachment 457663


Looks like you might have disturbed them plotting:Nailbiting


----------



## mrsfarq

I don't believe Astro is feeling the love :Happy


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Looks like you might have disturbed them plotting:Nailbiting


Yes, that's just what it looks like


----------



## LeArthur

Do I care that my OH put Nora there while Arthur was snoozing?

Heck no


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie has just this minute got up and left to stretch his legs but he's been with me in the studio virtually all of today. It's always a mess when those two are around as I have boxes and the remains of the large single cell bubble wrap strewn everywhere, where both he and Jasper take turns in attacking and catching the spider toy I made for them which I drag under under the packaging.
Jasper loves to burst the bubble wrap and really gets into stalking the spider.

Just recently I can't get anything done during the day as they both come in disturbing me and nattering for me to play with them. At night Ollie did sleep through from 10.00pm but now he's up until I go to bed which can be 4.00am. Jasper is a night hawk in any case so he's in and out of the studio all night.


----------



## Willsee

LeArthur said:


> Do I care that my OH put Nora there while Arthur was snoozing?
> 
> Heck no
> 
> View attachment 457679


Arthur doesn't look too happy about it


----------



## Willsee

Charlie wasn't impressed with the weather today!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

"Fluff"


----------



## mrsfarq

Sunday afternoon snuggles


----------



## Bethanjane22

We had an early Christmas present today so the girls have been thoroughly enjoying the box!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Bethanjane22 said:


> We had an early Christmas present today so the girls have been thoroughly enjoying the box!
> 
> View attachment 457726
> View attachment 457727


I love these!


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> We had an early Christmas present today so the girls have been thoroughly enjoying the box!
> 
> View attachment 457726
> View attachment 457727


Now if you could just rewrap them including their occupants I'll arrange the courier.


----------



## LittleEms

Bugs adventured into the bedroom for the first time today. I suspect I'll have a sleeping buddy tonight!


----------



## ebonycat

LittleEms said:


> Bugs adventured into the bedroom for the first time today. I suspect I'll have a sleeping buddy tonight!
> 
> View attachment 457746


And what a gorgeous sleeping buddy he is :Kiss


----------



## popcornsmum

Someone was not a happy bunny this morn


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> Someone was not a happy bunny this morn
> View attachment 457761


Oh dear, head bites for you coming later then


----------



## Psygon

The look I get when I start hoovering and force three tonks to hide on top of the boiler...

Talk about stinkeye.










Feel sorry for Darcy and Jammy who couldn't fit (mind I am surprised three fit).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear, you need Flint to give them Hoover Love lessons


----------



## Britt

Tibor one of our rescue cats xx


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Oh dear, head bites for you coming later then


She had a jab so defo a smack round the lug for me later!


----------



## mrsfarq

Nothing to see here ...


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> The look I get when I start hoovering and force three tonks to hide on top of the boiler...
> 
> Talk about stinkeye.
> 
> View attachment 457770
> 
> 
> Feel sorry for Darcy and Jammy who couldn't fit (mind I am surprised three fit).


Misty sympathises with the Tonks. We have one of those air blowers for blasting dust out of the desktop pc which makes quite a noise. She doesn't like the vacuum much but the blower sends her heading for the hills.


----------



## Purplecatlover

No room on the sofa for me then jasp?


----------



## mrsfarq

Making sure they both fit before I finish it ...


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Meowm you know you're not allowed to sit *anywhere* without me :Cat

...Okay but ONLY because I scared you earlier with the hoover ;n;, and not because of those saucer eyes.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Molly and a stinky Santa from aunty @QOTN, he has had much abuse! Poor Santa








Kiki helped herself to her favourite toy from @QOTN

















We really love our new stinky toys


----------



## GingerNinja

Seems relaxed in the evenings, but then cries all night and still won't eat properly :Banghead


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, it's all about the boys today, sorry..."










There I was waiting patiently for my vet Auntie...when Human Mother started talking to another tabby and telling him he was lovely. Pah!










So I ignored her and went to have a nap with Human Daddy this evening instead, even if his festive jumper is terrible!


----------



## Bethanjane22

My OH asked me to take some passport photos for him today, however this little Miss came up and decided that she needed to be photographed too!


----------



## LittleEms

Breakfast was far too exciting today for little Bee


----------



## mrsfarq

LittleEms said:


> Breakfast was far too exciting today for little Bee
> 
> View attachment 457909


Aww so cute Bee! I love that she has the same white eyebrows as my boys, they really couldn't be more similar  If I didn't know my boys female littermate was a black and red tabby I would swear they were related!


----------



## LittleEms

mrsfarq said:


> Aww so cute Bee! I love that she has the same white eyebrows as my boys, they really couldn't be more similar  If I didn't know my boys female littermate was a black and red tabby I would swear they were related!


I know they're all so similar! I was sent some baby pics of them which I'll share in a thread later


----------



## GingerNinja

Luna has been shouting at me all morning  better than hiding under my duvet though!


----------



## mrsfarq

"Well he will insist on putting it in my face.." Elroy with Astro's tail


----------



## ewelsh

When I said "everything off the floor to mop" Libby took it literally :Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

Ready for Xmas now I have squirty cream for hot chocolate :-D


----------



## Summercat

Looks delicious @Psygon and the mug is prefect ☃

@GingerNinja Little steps ❄ And I love the bee pattern on the cushion

@Whompingwillow awesome set of new toys


----------



## Bethanjane22

This is how I eat Christmas Pudding in my house...with an audience!


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Ready for Xmas now I have squirty cream for hot chocolate :-D
> 
> View attachment 457971


Please tell me you've got a Tonks set of mugs and have Waffles, Jammy, Ted and Darcy on another 4??!!!


----------



## Psygon

Um... 

I will admit I went a bit mug crazy this year... 
















And this is my sister's cats (with Atlas being interested in the correct mug).









And my other sisters dog :-D 









I also sent my mum mugs with a representative sample of all her kids pets :Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

Bethanjane22 said:


> This is how I eat Christmas Pudding in my house...with an audience!
> 
> View attachment 457982


We get the same, only the audience is a lot more participatory


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Um...
> 
> I will admit I went a bit mug crazy this year...
> View attachment 457986
> View attachment 457987
> 
> 
> And this is my sister's cats (with Atlas being interested in the correct mug).
> View attachment 457988
> 
> 
> And my other sisters dog :-D
> View attachment 457989
> 
> 
> I also sent my mum mugs with a representative sample of all her kids pets :Hilarious


All adorable, love them x


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> We get the same, only the audience is a lot more participatory


If it had been plain cream, I wouldn't have stood a chance of taking this photo! I think the Brandy put them off!


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Um...
> 
> I will admit I went a bit mug crazy this year...
> View attachment 457986
> View attachment 457987
> 
> 
> And this is my sister's cats (with Atlas being interested in the correct mug).
> View attachment 457988
> 
> 
> And my other sisters dog :-D
> View attachment 457989
> 
> 
> I also sent my mum mugs with a representative sample of all her kids pets :Hilarious


Absolutely nothing about that is crazy!! You have 5 cats, it would be rude to only have a mug with one of them on!

"Representative sample of all her kids pets" :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Psygon they are beautiful - may I adopt you as my sister please?


----------



## LittleEms

Mamma I am much more handsome than your special books, I think I should be on display instead


----------



## mrsfarq

"Mama we don't like it when Daddy gets up to feed us..." Woke up to this handsome boy (Astro) sitting on my chest :Joyful


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Merry Christmas from Stanley


----------



## LeArthur




----------



## Joy84

Phoebe with her Christmas goodie haul.
Merry Christmas Everyone:Cat


----------



## LittleEms

It's so hard being cute all day


----------



## Willow_Warren

So much to my surprise the postman dropped a little box off on my doorstep today....


















Now I know who designed this... so I can certainly thank @Psygon but do I need to thank someone else... but who else to thank??? !! I'm overwhelmed by the generosity... I wasn't expecting this.... I don't feel I deserve it....

Lola... is also enjoying the fire being lit and early (I'm rather toasty after the hot choc with a generous glug of baileys)










Hannah x


----------



## Psygon

Willow_Warren said:


> So much to my surprise the postman dropped a little box off on my doorstep today....
> View attachment 458153
> 
> 
> View attachment 458154
> 
> 
> Now I know who designed this... so I can certainly thank @Psygon but do I need to thank someone else... but who else to thank??? !! I'm overwhelmed by the generosity... I wasn't expecting this.... I don't feel I deserve it....
> 
> Lola... is also enjoying the fire being lit and early (I'm rather toasty after the hot choc with a generous glug of baileys)
> 
> View attachment 458155
> 
> 
> Hannah x


I am saying nothing!

But it does look good with whipped cream!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They are beautiful


----------



## Willow_Warren

Psygon said:


> I am saying nothing!
> 
> But it does look good with whipped cream!!


I took advantage of finishing work early and went for a walk in the park and made an unnecessary pop into coop on my way back... treated myself to squirty cream esp for my hot chocolate (plus a couple of other Christmas treats I couldn't get with my main shop earlier in the week)

H x

the mystery will remain a little longer then!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! Where are you? Why have you gone to work and left me?"










"All I want for christmaaaaaaas is yooooooooooooou"


----------



## Marley&Charlee

May have gone just abit over the top but it is his first Christmas after all :Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

Willow_Warren said:


> I took advantage of finishing work early and went for a walk in the park and made an unnecessary pop into coop on my way back... treated myself to squirty cream esp for my hot chocolate (plus a couple of other Christmas treats I couldn't get with my main shop earlier in the week)
> 
> H x
> 
> the mystery will remain a little longer then!!


Heheh I also bought myself squirty cream for Christmas hot chocolates - had to be done!


----------



## Psygon

We opened some Xmas presents early today ... And apparently wore out jammy and ck


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> We opened some Xmas presents early today ... And apparently wore out jammy and ck
> 
> View attachment 458194


Any catnip involved? That would explain the comatose state of them lol.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, what do you mean you've never seen me sat here before? I do it all the time...oh no, wait, it is the first time I've sat here. I like it"


----------



## Psygon

I don't think waffles likes jammy :Hilarious


----------



## Nicola234

Ever feel like someone is watching you haha


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Mrs Funkin

An oldie and so it is against the thread rules...but I love this picture


----------



## mrsfarq

My boys are living their best life on their first Boxing Day with bowls of turkey stock! Lots of contented purring going on...


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning big ears!!!


----------



## mrsfarq

Mass scale panic when we couldn't find one of the kittens ... he got into the bottom of my sons wardrobe and shut in. He was completely oblivious when we found him


----------



## Cully

mrsfarq said:


> Mass scale panic when we couldn't find one of the kittens ... he got into the bottom of my sons wardrobe and shut in. He was completely oblivious when we found him
> 
> View attachment 458514


Looks pretty disgruntled to have been discovered. "Can't a chap enjoy a bit of 'me' time?".


----------



## LittleEms

Datz my toof mumma!
(He's dusty because he ventured under a radiator )


----------



## mrsfarq

LittleEms said:


> Datz my toof mumma!
> (He's dusty because he ventured under a radiator )
> 
> View attachment 458551


Do cats have the tooth fairy? Pretty sure my children insist they do when this happens to us :Wacky


----------



## Cully

LittleEms said:


> Datz my toof mumma!
> (He's dusty because he ventured under a radiator )
> 
> View attachment 458551


Time for a visit from the toof catfairy I think. Not sure what the exchange rate is theses days though!:Cat


----------



## LittleEms

mrsfarq said:


> Do cats have the tooth fairy? Pretty sure my children insist they do when this happens to us :Wacky





Cully said:


> Time for a visit from the toof catfairy I think. Not sure what the exchange rate is theses days though!:Cat


They got some treats for Christmas so I think the toof catfairy will sprinkle some around


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well the cat toof fairy visited here last weekend  Payment was in Cosma Snackies.

Cute baby tooth!


----------



## Psygon

Ted is practicing being a super meowdel.


----------



## jasperthecat

You knock off to make a cuppa and someone comes along and pinches your seat! 

Ollie is very shrewd. I'd played with him for a few minutes and when I stopped, he laid on his side on the floor next to the door and deliberately stopped me from opening it by deliberately pushing at it with his four feet to stop me from opening it and kept doing it for a few minutes. Then as soon as he'd let me open the door he jumped on my seat the moment I'd gone out of the studio.

He's even laid asleep on the chair while I'm perched on the edge typing right now.

(Guitar spotters might have noticed that for obvious internet security I've Photoshopped out the guitar's serial number so that guitar fakers can't scam the serial number)


----------



## LittleEms

I think old man Charlie has finally forgiven me for bringing the kittens home!


----------



## mrsfarq

Sorry Mama, you think this is your chair??


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Freee, freeeee from suit!and boy has she gotten bigger!


----------



## Tawny75

So I have just stripped the bed and had a shower, laid my towel on the bed to dry my feet and it has been commandeered! Excuse the rubbish pic, I don't have my specs on and the light is coming in from the window, but Sev and Lily are on watch....


----------



## Willow_Warren

Just as sat on the sofa to I decide what I should do for the day...Lola jumped straight up and settled... she's been here for half an hour which is a rare but lovely privilege (really not very good photos... she was beautiful)










Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh that’s lovely  Good girl, Lola.


----------



## ewelsh

It's mine


----------



## Joy84

Managed a festive pic today


----------



## LittleEms

All tuckered out


----------



## Charity

I put most of Toppy and Bunty's presents in a box last night but Toppy was impatient to find something this morning. He tried to pull it out with his teeth but he couldn't. He was after a bag of treats 








.

.


----------



## Psygon

Waffles in rare moment of poise and elegance without a sticking out tongue.


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Waffles in rare moment of poise and elegance without a sticking out tongue.
> 
> View attachment 458745
> View attachment 458746
> View attachment 458747
> View attachment 458748
> View attachment 458749


Those eyes are so beautiful


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> Those eyes are so beautiful


Right before it went grey and rainy this morning the light was perfect for blue eyes!










More little peepers


----------



## mrsfarq

It's ok Astro I've got nowhere to be


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Christmas present put together, they couldn't wait for it to finish xD


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I'm just chilling on your bed...I do like this bedding, it's so toastie warm"


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie just joined our game


----------



## ewelsh

Your very handsome Oscar Woo but, I think you already know this :Smuggrin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, he's gone to sleep under the Christmas tree (nope I have no idea!), I think he gets away with murder just because he's so handsome @ewelsh


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy playing when I arrived home from work today. My favorite time of the entire day.


----------



## LittleEms

Definitely not the best photo but I had to document! Little Bee is not a cuddly cat by any means, and last night for the first time she came and snuggled up with me all night! Usually she is down by our feet where you can just about see Bug.


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Stanley's first snow day lasted until the video ended then he came back in :Happy


----------



## Nicola234

It's a hard life being a cat, played all morning, bopped the dog a few times when he was sleeping, had some turkey, now snooze time again lol


----------



## Bethanjane22

Not my cat but one of my neighbors' cats.

I always feel so sorry for her, she's an old girl and is very small, has a scrawny back end and her eyes always look uncomfortable. I managed to give her a little scratch on the head today which she seemed to enjoy, she normally runs away.

Her family got a new puppy earlier this year and since then I've seen her out a lot in all weathers. I do worry about her, but she does hold her own against the younger cats in the street. She always gives them a stern telling off when they get too close!


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> Not my cat but one of my neighbors' cats.
> 
> I always feel so sorry for her, she's an old girl and is very small, has a scrawny back end and her eyes always look uncomfortable. I managed to give her a little scratch on the head today which she seemed to enjoy, she normally runs away.
> 
> Her family got a new puppy earlier this year and since then I've seen her out a lot in all weathers. I do worry about her, but she does hold her own against the younger cats in the street. She always gives them a stern telling off when they get too close!
> 
> View attachment 458857
> View attachment 458858


Sorry, can't "like" it. Poor old girl.


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> Not my cat but one of my neighbors' cats.
> 
> I always feel so sorry for her, she's an old girl and is very small, has a scrawny back end and her eyes always look uncomfortable. I managed to give her a little scratch on the head today which she seemed to enjoy, she normally runs away.
> 
> Her family got a new puppy earlier this year and since then I've seen her out a lot in all weathers. I do worry about her, but she does hold her own against the younger cats in the street. She always gives them a stern telling off when they get too close!
> 
> View attachment 458857
> View attachment 458858


Oh that's so sad


----------



## Bethanjane22

SbanR said:


> Sorry, can't "like" it. Poor old girl.





ewelsh said:


> Oh that's so sad


She breaks my heart every time I see her. Now that she's feeling confident enough to let me pet her I'll make sure to give her a little fuss whenever I see her.

Im quite shocked by the people in our area. So many cats, very few of them seem to be treated like members of the family.

There's one cat a few doors down that I hear crying most of the day as she's shut out all day, and just sits by the back door crying.

Another one sits on the windowsill of the house opposite (she's not theirs) but their kids make a fuss of her, and she sits there waiting for attention from them all day.

Then one of our other neighbors told me a few months back that she's never had her cat vaccinated, and doesn't treat her for fleas or worms.

I'm so glad I made the decision to keep my girls indoors and cat proof our garden. I can't imagine what they'd be exposed to being out in our area!


----------



## Charity

I've only 'liked' it because she's a pretty old girl but such a shame she isn't loved and cared for. I don't understand people.


----------



## mrsfarq

Snuggles with this baby :Joyful


----------



## lillytheunicorn

You realise you are supposed to be a Norwegian Forest cat? Not hiding from the cold and snow snuggled in a blanket? 
She is actually only 8 generations from novice forest cat straight out of the Norwegian wilds as I have used older cats with older lines and she hates snow and loves blankets.


----------



## GingerNinja

Luna had as little play


----------



## Willsee

Willow getting her Disney fix


----------



## Charity

Willsee said:


> Willow getting her Disney fix
> 
> View attachment 458875


Is she watching the Lady and the Tramp?


----------



## Willsee

Not tonight  but so far Aladdin is her favourite, she can’t get enough of a blue Will Smith flying around the screen :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Emmasian

D'you know I have wondered whether there is something about blue light from tellys that attracts cats. Alot of Sci fi seems to have blue undertones, and Freya can be quite riveted.


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Little visit from a neighbours cat


----------



## mrsfarq

Pay attention to me Mama!


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Got to get Stanley used to a collar for when he gets done, so far so good we have just had to take the bell off


----------



## Milo’s mum

I came across this today. How can I get one?


----------



## raysmyheart

Willsee said:


> Willow getting her Disney fix
> 
> View attachment 458875


. . .I Love this @Willsee !♥:Cat  Willow is adorable:Cat.


----------



## Willsee

raysmyheart said:


> . . .I Love this @Willsee !♥:Cat  Willow is adorable:Cat.


Thank you


----------



## Purplecatlover

Sorry we've not been on much. Christmas was a quiet one & my anxiety is pretty bad at the moment but this ones making me laugh!


----------



## Charity

Having fun today


----------



## Spirited_Violet

<3 cuddles for auntie. And you, you AND you!


----------



## LittleEms

Not the best photo but had to share. Bugs turned into a little water kitty! He's obsessed with taps. Gets in the sink every single time I turn a tap on and demands to be picked up so he can watch whenever I wash up :Hilarious










He says 'Mamma why iz the tap off?' (Can you see his wet face on the right where he stuck his whole head under? Hehee)


----------



## mrsfarq

In my next life I'm coming back as a well loved cat!










ETA this picture because I've never seen a cat sitting like this!


----------



## Charity

mrsfarq said:


> In my next life I'm coming back as a well loved cat!
> 
> View attachment 458980
> 
> 
> ETA this picture because I've never seen a cat sitting like this!
> 
> View attachment 458981


That's one very relaxed kitty. Lovely pics


----------



## mrsfarq

Charity said:


> That's one very relaxed kitty. Lovely pics


Thank you, they are becoming such affectionate boys. They have also both become really good with the children (and the children with them) my son was stroking him just before this picture :Joyful


----------



## LittleEms

mrsfarq said:


> In my next life I'm coming back as a well loved cat!
> 
> View attachment 458980
> 
> 
> ETA this picture because I've never seen a cat sitting like this!
> 
> View attachment 458981


So sweet! Each boy cat I've had has sat like that before! Bee never does. Must be a boy thing hehe


----------



## Willsee

mrsfarq said:


> In my next life I'm coming back as a well loved cat!
> 
> View attachment 458980
> 
> 
> ETA this picture because I've never seen a cat sitting like this!
> 
> View attachment 458981


Yep definitely a boy thing 










It's lovely that your boys are so relaxed and affectionate


----------



## mrsfarq

Willsee said:


> Yep definitely a boy thing
> 
> View attachment 458982
> 
> 
> It's lovely that your boys are so relaxed and affectionate


I love this!!


----------



## LittleEms

Boys! :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Willsee said:


> Yep definitely a boy thing
> 
> View attachment 458982
> 
> 
> It's lovely that your boys are so relaxed and affectionate


@LeArthur don't you have a photo of Arthur sitting like this?


----------



## mrsfarq

LittleEms said:


> Boys! :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 458983


Aww these boys are all so gorgeous!!


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> @LeArthur don't you have a photo of Arthur sitting like this?













Nora does it too


----------



## mrsfarq

LeArthur said:


> View attachment 458984
> 
> 
> Nora does it too
> 
> View attachment 458985


awesome!! Arthur is my spirit animal


----------



## Purplecatlover

Last night before bed xx


----------



## Charity

Purplecatlover said:


> Last night before bed xx
> View attachment 458990


That's a lovely photo of Jasper


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola's snuggled on sofa... Andre's been outside in the cold all morning, well his choice!!


----------



## Willsee

LeArthur said:


> View attachment 458984
> 
> 
> Nora does it too
> 
> View attachment 458985


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

I received this photo last night of Jadey, a lovely cat I have had the pleasure of cat-sitting a few times over the last 14 or 15 years... a handsome fella with a lovely nature....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, if you're at work, I'm going to help HD with his work for the day...what do you mean I'm in the way? Never!"


----------



## GingerNinja

Bit blurry but such a silly face!


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Can anyone else have a bath alone? I think Stanley thinks he has to keep me company while I'm in there


----------



## Mrs Funkin

GingerNinja said:


> Bit blurry but such a silly face!
> 
> View attachment 459033


That looks like a proper belly laugh


----------



## LittleEms




----------



## ewelsh

Marley&Charlee said:


> Can anyone else have a bath alone? I think Stanley thinks he has to keep me company while I'm in there
> View attachment 459049


ummm nope, I have 4 dogs trying to lick the water, two cats sitting on the edge of the bath, staring at me, not relaxing at all. If I shower I am licked dry :Yawn


----------



## Psygon

Bought this new bed as an early birthday present for waffles... and Darcy has totally claimed it.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Willow_Warren

Psygon said:


> Bought this new bed as an early birthday present for waffles... and Darcy has totally claimed it.
> 
> View attachment 459062


very stylish!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Being a bit I mature I tucked Andre up in a blanket!! He's not looking very impressed!!










Hannah


----------



## Psygon

Ted learnt long ago that hot air rises. The wood burner is on and this is Ted on top of the cat tree right now


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola just likes to sit as close to the log burner as she can!! (She never goes onto the hearth though)

Oh mummy.. thanks for lighting it early just for me!


















Hannah


----------



## Summercat

I really love that bed/stool @Psygon


----------



## raysmyheart

LittleEms said:


> View attachment 459058


This is an outstanding photo @LittleEms ! :Cat

All the Cats look so cozy today!♥♥♥:Cat♥♥♥:Cat♥♥♥:Cat♥♥♥:Cat♥♥♥


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> View attachment 459067
> View attachment 459068


Oh Jessie you are looking so beautiful  If you need a holiday, you'd match my sofas perfectly  xxx


----------



## LittleEms

raysmyheart said:


> This is an outstanding photo @LittleEms ! :Cat
> 
> All the Cats look so cozy today!♥♥♥:Cat♥♥♥:Cat♥♥♥:Cat♥♥♥:Cat♥♥♥


Ah thank you! He looked so handsome he made it easy to get a good snap!


----------



## Psygon

Totally intended to get some happy new year pics, but Ted just wants to hide under blankets today. That is probably a good summary of the year tho!










edit: just realised Ted and Andre could be blanket buddies @Willow_Warren


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Totally intended to get some happy new year pics, but Ted just wants to hide under blankets today. That is probably a good summary of the year tho!
> 
> View attachment 459099
> 
> 
> edit: just realised Ted and Andre could be blanket buddies @Willow_Warren


I know just how he feels xx


----------



## Marley&Charlee




----------



## ebonycat

Marley&Charlee said:


>


Awww he's just too adorable xx


----------



## Nicola234




----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie and Jasper have their own territories in the house and they generally seem to respect each other's chosen area.
The kitchen is definitely Ollie's while our bed is one place which Jasper dominates and he isn't overly pleased if Ollie comes onto the bed when he's there so Ollie doesn't often sleep on the bed but he did tonight because I decided to have relax for a few minutes after my evening meal.


----------



## raysmyheart

Marley&Charlee said:


>


This is awesome to see Kitty interact with you like this @Marley&Charlee and it looks like he is having loads of fun. I really enjoyed seeing this!:Cat♥


----------



## Marley&Charlee

raysmyheart said:


> This is awesome to see Kitty interact with you like this @Marley&Charlee and it looks like he is having loads of fun. I really enjoyed seeing this!:Cat♥


Ah thank you, he really does love it


----------



## mrsfarq

Up late partying...


----------



## Charity

I sat down to have a quick cup of coffee and....










then an obliging magpie arrived and was pecking away in our gutter which Toppy spied and went off to investigate


----------



## Spirited_Violet

A new year and you *still* wont let me in the kitchen?!
















Lil one was so excited that its a new year she decided to wake me up early xD.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Willsee

Can't beat a bit of New Year ironing.......


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Mummy's boy tonight


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I just want to have my tea with you and Human Daddy. Whaddya mean I shouldn't be on the table?"


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I just want to have my tea with you and Human Daddy. Whaddya mean I shouldn't be on the table?"
> 
> View attachment 459207


Aww Oscar you're too adorable :Kiss


----------



## mrsfarq

Elroy loves his mousey :Happy


----------



## LittleEms

Managed to get a decent picture of little Bee! Her nose is so cute. (She never sits still which is why all my photos are usually Bugsy!)


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I just want to have my tea with you and Human Daddy. Whaddya mean I shouldn't be on the table?"
> 
> View attachment 459207


Hehhe well he is part of the family!


----------



## ewelsh

I can not get Libby out of her new house!


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur was just sat next to me on the arm of the sofa. Perfect photo shoot opportunity :Snaphappy


----------



## Charity

Sitting in the front room window means 'we'd like to go out when you're ready'










Sitting in the bedroom window means 'we've waited long enough, hurry up and let us out'


----------



## ewelsh

Then hurry up @Charity let them out, how much of a hint do you want


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Arthur you are handsome x


----------



## Willow_Warren

LeArthur said:


> Arthur was just sat next to me on the arm of the sofa. Perfect photo shoot opportunity :Snaphappy
> 
> View attachment 459223
> 
> 
> View attachment 459220


beautiful photos... just right for next year's Christmas cards


----------



## mrsfarq

Gorgeous gorgeous kitties!!


----------



## mrsfarq

Does a video count? Elroy has learnt to catch...


----------



## Cully

Willsee said:


> Can't beat a bit of New Year ironing.......
> 
> View attachment 459183


Ah so that's what an ironing board is for!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my favourite little battenburg...I can almost smell you from here


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I just want to have my tea with you and Human Daddy. Whaddya mean I shouldn't be on the table?"
> 
> View attachment 459207


For a second there I thought you all had cat food!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! @Jaf what you trying to say about my Bolognese?


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ha! @Jaf what you trying to say about my Bolognese?


No love, it's more about what wouldn't you do to get Oscar to eat?! (Something about your phrasing set my brain off)


----------



## GingerNinja

Poor Percy pheasant got caught up in play!


----------



## ebonycat

GingerNinja said:


> Poor Percy pheasant got caught up in play!
> 
> View attachment 459241
> 
> View attachment 459242


Aww it's lovely to see Ginkgo enjoying himself xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you know I'm the most gorgeous of all the decorations, don't you?"




























He's been so funny with the boxes all around the house the past few days


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> I can not get Libby out of her new house!
> 
> View attachment 459219


Someone looks very happy with their little house :Cat

You may have to name it "Fort Libby"


----------



## Charity

Up at 5.00 a.m., asleep by 9.00 a.m.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Up at 5.00 a.m., asleep by 9.00 a.m.
> 
> View attachment 459271


Darling Toppy. He looks tired


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova doesn't understand why her sister does not enjoy her forced snuggle sessions!


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Nova doesn't understand why her sister does not enjoy her forced snuggle sessions!
> 
> View attachment 459286
> View attachment 459287


Toppy's the same with Bunty, he likes his own space so when she sits with him, he keeps pushing her away with his feet


----------



## Purplecatlover

Had pizza last night & have felt horrendous ever since - started a few hours after eating.. rang 111 as I think I have food poisoning (feel a lot better now) but as I was going hot & cold, (no fever as I take my temp a few times daily) they told me to order a home COVID test, so me and Jasper are isolating until we do the test & get the results...
Fingers crossed it's the all clear


----------



## mrsfarq

Purplecatlover said:


> Had pizza last night & have felt horrendous ever since - started a few hours after eating.. rang 111 as I think I have food poisoning (feel a lot better now) but as I was going hot & cold, (no fever as I take my temp a few times daily) they told me to order a home COVID test, so me and Jasper are isolating until we do the test & get the results...
> Fingers crossed it's the all clear
> View attachment 459315


Hope you are ok x


----------



## Purplecatlover

mrsfarq said:


> Hope you are ok x


Thankyou! I feel a lot better now, just hoping it's not Covid


----------



## mrsfarq

Sunday snuggles with Astro. Think he's forgiven me for the worming tablet


----------



## Bethanjane22

My OH said that Nova resembled Jabba The Hutt whilst she was lounging earlier :Hilarious

I have to agree!


----------



## Jaf

Bethanjane22 said:


> My OH said that Nova resembled Jabba The Hutt whilst she was lounging earlier :Hilarious
> 
> I have to agree!
> 
> View attachment 459322


Noooo! Meany OH gets no treats. Beautiful Nova.


----------



## LeArthur

Nora got comfy and then started purring


----------



## raysmyheart

♥Speedy with our snow globe tree.♥♥


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper on the bed last night before we realised our heating won't turn off again... just in time as we're in isolation so no one can fix it


----------



## ChaosCat

Purplecatlover said:


> Jasper on the bed last night before we realised our heating won't turn off again... just in time as we're in isolation so no one can fix it
> View attachment 459350
> View attachment 459351


Liked for gorgeous Jasper- not for your heating situation.


----------



## Purplecatlover

ChaosCat said:


> Liked for gorgeous Jasper- not for your heating situation.


He's a great model isn't he, even with his shaved belly!!!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Spirited_Violet

Friends! 6 months vs 8 years


----------



## Charity

Helping to take the decorations down. Toppy thinks one good tug will do the trick


----------



## ewelsh

Awww Toppy if I had known how good you are at taking decorations down, I would have booked your services


----------



## Psygon

Yoshitonks!!










(The sound of wood being chopped in the garden had their attention).


----------



## LeArthur

:Happy


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> Yoshitonks!!
> 
> View attachment 459372
> 
> 
> (The sound of wood being chopped in the garden had their attention).


The expressions on their faces are hilarious, especially Waffles, plus the way they lean sideways:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> The expressions on their faces are hilarious, especially Waffles, plus the way they lean sideways:Hilarious


I was stood in the way so they had to look around me towards the kitchen window. Hehe

I think I will call Jammys pose 'The alert loaf'. Which sounds like some kind of yoga thing.


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> :Happy
> 
> View attachment 459373


Very close! Are they Mr and Mrs Arthur yet? X


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Very close! Are they Mr and Mrs Arthur yet? X


Well, Arthur decided he didn't want to cuddle me in bed the other morning and he decided to chase Nora of the bed instead. Usually, she sticks to the pillows (jumps up onto my OHs of course ) but this particular morning she decided to venture further down the bed 

I'm hoping the new cat tree will help!

But I don't know when that's coming yet :Meh

Watch this space!


----------



## mrsfarq

This boy is not happy that I had to work today and couldn't cuddle at his will...making up for it tonight


----------



## Beautiful Storm

Our fabulous trio, Enya, Mika and Marley


----------



## Psygon

The Tabby's do not believe that a tube of twiglets is not a tube a thrive ..


----------



## dustydiamond1

Staying snuggly


----------



## LittleEms

Good morning!


----------



## Charity

LittleEms said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 459400


Good morning little beauties, what mischief will you be up to today?


----------



## mrsfarq

Do you have to work today Mama...


----------



## ewelsh

Let me out mummy! I want to chase those birds your feeding


----------



## LittleEms

Charity said:


> Good morning little beauties, what mischief will you be up to today?


They have a busy day of climbing curtains, eating lots of food and pestering Old Man Charlie Cat scheduled


----------



## ChaosCat

Lazy cats


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Lazy cats
> 
> View attachment 459407
> 
> 
> View attachment 459408


And another..


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> And another..
> 
> View attachment 459409


Oh Toppy looks a bit sad in this picture  Is he having a sulk because its too chilly to go outside?


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Oh Toppy looks a bit sad in this picture  Is he having a sulk because its too chilly to go outside?


No, he's sulking because we're in lockdown ...again!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> No, he's sulking because we're in lockdown ...again!


Awww! Never mind Toppy sweetie, just imagine you can nap on and off all the way through lockdown! Bliss! x


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> Staying snuggly
> View attachment 459394
> View attachment 459396


We know these beautiful toes anywhere! Hello, Gypsy, we see you ♥:CatGlad you are staying nice and snuggly during these cold days. Love, Speedy!♥


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> No, he's sulking because we're in lockdown ...again!


Oh I know, I do feel for you all in England. No doubt our Welsh lockdown will be extended. Cant remember the last time we were not in some sort of lockdown. I started back in the office yesterday but can see me having to go and work from home again soon.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper living dangerously sleeping with his head off the sofa :Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Marley&Charlee

My poorly little man after his castration, we also added the extra blood tests in which have come back high for his liver so he has got to go again in a months time to have more tests


----------



## ChaosCat

Marley&Charlee said:


> My poorly little man after his castration, we also added the extra blood tests in which have come back high for his liver so he has got to go again in a months time to have more tests
> View attachment 459434


Liked for the cute boy- sorry for the worry


----------



## Bethanjane22

I find Nova sitting like this a lot and it cracks me up every time :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Marley&Charlee said:


> My poorly little man after his castration, we also added the extra blood tests in which have come back high for his liver so he has got to go again in a months time to have more tests
> View attachment 459434


That's the same as my Toppy when he had a blood test a few months back. I'm giving him Milk Thistle tablets which are meant to support the liver if that helps and he has to have another blood test in a few weeks. Lets hope next visits they will both have gone down.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Guys I need Advice please, with isolating due to waiting for a Covid test, do I stick a note on my front door saying "in isolation" so delivery drivers know or leave it? (I live in an apartment building, my flat is the second floor and the other "flats" are air b&bs). I have only left the flat once to put my test in the post box & haven't been going downstairs. I don't know the rules and it's worrying.

thanks ... also another photo of Jasper so I don't break the rules lol


----------



## Tawny75

Purplecatlover said:


> Guys I need Advice please, with isolating due to waiting for a Covid test, do I stick a note on my front door saying "in isolation" so delivery drivers know or leave it? (I live in an apartment building, my flat is the second floor and the other "flats" are air b&bs). I have only left the flat once to put my test in the post box & haven't been going downstairs. I don't know the rules and it's worrying.
> 
> thanks ... also another photo of Jasper so I don't break the rules lol
> View attachment 459441


I would leave a note on the door. Most delivery services are non contact now anyway and leave parcels etc and take a step back.

Pictures of Lily, Sev and Trixie for you all x


----------



## mrsfarq

Tawny75 said:


> I would leave a note on the door. Most delivery services are non contact now anyway and leave parcels etc and take a step back.
> 
> Pictures of Lily, Sev and Trixie for you all x
> View attachment 459445
> View attachment 459446
> View attachment 459448


I spy a woodland ripple :Joyful


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Charity said:


> That's the same as my Toppy when he had a blood test a few months back. I'm giving him Milk Thistle tablets which are meant to support the liver if that helps and he has to have another blood test in a few weeks. Lets hope next visits they will both have gone down.


They are a worry hopefully you get good news when you go back, I'm hoping at the minute it might be stress related of being in the vets and getting prodded about and also a little dehydrated as being starved the night before his op


----------



## Tawny75

mrsfarq said:


> I spy a woodland ripple :Joyful


Ho yes. If you are aware of Attic24, you may also be aware of Helen Shrimpton, this is my latest finish. It is called Beltane Blessings.


----------



## Charity

Marley&Charlee said:


> They are a worry hopefully you get good news when you go back, I'm hoping at the minute it might be stress related of being in the vets and getting prodded about and also a little dehydrated as being starved the night before his op


Yes, stress can be a factor. Toppy has had a further blood test (which was higher than the first ) and scan of all his organs but nothing found so its a mystery.

Good luck for your next visit.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Meowmmm the bad weathers chasing the birds away, its ruining my cat tv!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Jaf

Dangerous Lori. She wants cuddles but also is feeling bitey!


----------



## Charity

Playtime this afternoon


----------



## Purplecatlover

My test results come back and I'm negative


----------



## ChaosCat

Purplecatlover said:


> My test results come back and I'm negative
> View attachment 459470


Yay!


----------



## Jaf

Choc has joined Lori. I am very uncomfortable as I'm sat on my feet and they've gone to sleep! But can't disturb 2 sleeping cats.


----------



## Charity

Purplecatlover said:


> My test results come back and I'm negative
> View attachment 459470


That's good news


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> No, he's sulking because we're in lockdown ...again!


Locked up!!! or was that Bunty?:Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie refused to take her worming tablet, not even body armour worked.... so I resorted to craftiness

Squirty cream and boy did she enjoy it... :Happy


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Lottie refused to take her worming tablet, not even body armour worked.... so I resorted to craftiness
> 
> Squirty cream and boy did she enjoy it... :Happy
> 
> View attachment 459476
> 
> 
> View attachment 459477


Do you think that would work with Misty's Millbemax? I'm running out of pilling disguises!!


----------



## ewelsh

Well @Cully Lottie is no fool but it worked. I did crush the pill first and sprinkle it in the middle. Worth a try I say!


----------



## Britt

Best Wishes for 2021 everyone


----------



## Psygon

Tabby tonks were watching the snow fall earlier. 









As an aside, I'm kind of happy we are in lockdown. This is part of my driveway after the rain, hail, ice rain and snow. From the car all that white is solid ice so the car isn't able to move. Just as well not allowed to go anywhere!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Well @Cully Lottie is no fool but it worked. I did crush the pill first and sprinkle it in the middle. Worth a try I say!


That's just the trouble. Misty is no fool either and can tell if something has been spiked. It's a bit tricky with a cat that's not bothered about food:Banghead.


----------



## ewelsh

@Cully in fairness Lottie will eat anything, even the dogs dare not look sideways or she'd be in their bowls, but when it comes to worming tablets Lottie is extremely difficult. No way was I ending up on antibiotics again after last time and didn't want to stress her out at the vets so tried, ham, cheese, butter, tuna, nothing worked yet squirty cream worked... off to buy a supply of it :Hilarious

Good luck @Cully


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Locked up!!! or was that Bunty?:Cat


Locked up, lockdown, its all the same isn't it?


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Cully in fairness Lottie will eat anything, even the dogs dare not look sideways or she'd be in their bowls, but when it comes to worming tablets Lottie is extremely difficult. No way was I ending up on antibiotics again after last time and didn't want to stress her out at the vets so tried, ham, cheese, butter, tuna, nothing worked yet squirty cream worked... off to buy a supply of it :Hilarious
> 
> Good luck @Cully


That's it isn't it? Finding something that works.
I can use a pill popper but oh, she hates it so. And I feel dreadful too, like I've assaulted her. So I avoid it as long as possible and dread her ever needing medicine in tablet form.
Hope Lottie continues to enjoy her occasional spiked treat.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Locked up, lockdown, its all the same isn't it?


Certainly feels like it sometimes.


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Charity said:


> Yes, stress can be a factor. Toppy has had a further blood test (which was higher than the first ) and scan of all his organs but nothing found so its a mystery.
> 
> Good luck for your next visit.


Same with you can you please let me know how he goes on with his next visit


----------



## Marley&Charlee

Stanley is so fed up with his head collar so with being off work for the rest of the week to look after him we have allowed him to have it off until we go bed as we can't watch him licking his cut. 







His little face says it all


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity I must say, I do love Toppy's toes  They are awesome!


----------



## LittleEms

Little Bee is not impressed that she's not allowed her 10pm dinner. I haven't told her she's not having breakfast tomorrow either, eek! (She's being spayed.)


----------



## mrsfarq

Marley&Charlee said:


> Stanley is so fed up with his head collar so with being off work for the rest of the week to look after him we have allowed him to have it off until we go bed as we can't watch him licking his cut.
> View attachment 459502
> His little face says it all


Is he wearing the collar because he's been neutered? We didn't use a cone when both of mine were done, they were curious and licked it a couple of times after it was done but then they just ignored it.


----------



## Cully

Misty wasn't impressed with the feather wand I got her for Xmas, and soon forgot about the nip mouse too. Wasn't even interested in any of the boxes coming in recently.
This however, is THE most exciting toy ever
















She must have found it outside. It's been relentlessly batted off the skirting boards and, as you can see, she won't sleep without it.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Misty wasn't impressed with the feather wand I got her for Xmas, and soon forgot about the nip mouse too. Wasn't even interested in any of the boxes coming in recently.
> This however, is THE most exciting toy ever
> View attachment 459513
> 
> View attachment 459514
> 
> She must have found it outside. It's been relentlessly batted off the skirting boards and, as you can see, she won't sleep without it.


She sounds like a cat!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo spreading his fluff to fill the cardboard bed:



















And Annie with her favourite blanket:


----------



## Bethanjane22

Cully said:


> Misty wasn't impressed with the feather wand I got her for Xmas, and soon forgot about the nip mouse too. Wasn't even interested in any of the boxes coming in recently.
> This however, is THE most exciting toy ever
> View attachment 459513
> 
> View attachment 459514
> 
> She must have found it outside. It's been relentlessly batted off the skirting boards and, as you can see, she won't sleep without it.


My two found a tiny stone a few weeks ago and you'd swear it was the best cat toy in the entire world! They were running around, batting this tiny stone everywhere. Cats are funny creatures!


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Cats are funny creatures!


Well of course I agree most of the time. Not so much at 3a.m. when she pats me on the head to make sure I'm awake, then wont leave me alone until I've gone into the bathroom to _smooth out any bumps in her litter tray._ Apparently she needs a level surface to pee on:Banghead.


----------



## Marley&Charlee

mrsfarq said:


> Is he wearing the collar because he's been neutered? We didn't use a cone when both of mine were done, they were curious and licked it a couple of times after it was done but then they just ignored it.


It's now off he managed to get it off on his own last night while we were asleep so whatever he has done in the night with it won't be much difference to what he does today so we may as well leave it off from now on instead of getting him stressed keep putting on and off. Luckily he has a little sniff and a lick of his cut then leaves it be


----------



## Bethanjane22

Back in the office full time now, so my partner has been sending me photos of the girls  They're loving life on our bed!


----------



## mrsfarq

Sunny bath time for this baby tiger...


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Freya letting me know when I need a break from the computer , and a bonus stumpy funny face. (Would you believe Stumpy sheds endless amounts more fur than Freya Dl, like .. insane amounts, I got no idea where all that spare fur comes from)...


----------



## SbanR

mrsfarq said:


> Sunny bath time for this baby tiger...
> View attachment 459538
> 
> View attachment 459537


Lethal claws:Jawdrop. Beautiful markings


----------



## Ringypie

I shall sit atop the siameses!


----------



## LittleEms

What mumma? Dere's something on ma noze?


----------



## Charity

Early morning neighbourhood watch duty, not that many neighbours are about at the moment


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Early morning neighbourhood watch duty, not that many neighbours are about at the moment
> 
> View attachment 459587


What a handsome profile Toppy:Kiss


----------



## LittleEms

Snooze time, thankfully Bee is so much calmer today after her spay!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ChaosCat

Waking up from his afternoon nap


----------



## Psygon

A trio of tabby tonks! Teddy-saurus, CK and Darcy.


----------



## Psygon

"I simply have nothing to wear," said Jammy. "Ooh, such lies" said Darcy. "You have your little Ted hat!"


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> A trio of tabby tonks! Teddy-saurus, CK and Darcy.
> 
> View attachment 459612


I can't get over how much of a big boy Ted is! :Wideyed He makes CK look like a kitten!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova is not my friend tonight, she's become a real Daddy's girl.

I had to get the clippers out and trim her back legs & bum. The fur was so long that every time she went for a poo it would get caught in her fur and then she'd run around the house until said poo flew off somewhere! So today was the day for the trim!

She's now sulking.


----------



## Bethanjane22

ChaosCat said:


> Waking up from his afternoon nap
> 
> View attachment 459607
> 
> 
> View attachment 459608


Like a scene from the Lion King, Mojo is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> "I simply have nothing to wear," said Jammy. "Ooh, such lies" said Darcy. "You have your little Ted hat!"
> 
> View attachment 459620


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Love it


----------



## Charity

Early to bed tonight, they are usually in bed for the night before us


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Psygon

Psygon said:


> You





Bethanjane22 said:


> I can't get over how much of a big boy Ted is! :Wideyed He makes CK look like a kitten!


It's funny isn't it how different in size they are! CKs mum is a sibling to Ted and Darcy and she was a little bigger than Darcy I think. He must totally take after his dad!!

He is totally my forever kitten tho (and he knows it heheh). When we got Jammy partly it was to give CK someone to run about with cos he can drive the older tonks a bit mad with his hyperactivity. But now Jammy is older and Waffles is almost 2 and CK still needs a kitten to play with


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> It's funny isn't it how different in size they are! CKs mum is a sibling to Ted and Darcy and she was a little bigger than Darcy I think. He must totally take after his dad!!
> 
> He is totally my forever kitten tho (and he knows it heheh). When we got Jammy partly it was to give CK someone to run about with cos he can drive the older tonks a bit mad with his hyperactivity. But now Jammy is older and Waffles is almost 2 and CK still needs a kitten to play with


Does that mean you're getting another Tonk?!


----------



## Charity

She just wants to say good morning peeps


----------



## Psygon

LeArthur said:


> Does that mean you're getting another Tonk?!


Hahah no 

If and when we ever get another tonk it will hopefully because we are ready and able to become tonk breeders! That's my plan anyway, it's definitely a few years away tho!


----------



## mrsfarq

Keeping the kittens and the children entertained by racing cars...


----------



## Bethanjane22

Important meeting going on in the garden this morning.


----------



## mrsfarq

Bethanjane22 said:


> Important meeting going on in the garden this morning.
> 
> View attachment 459728


They definitely look like they are plotting something ...


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Important meeting going on in the garden this morning.
> 
> View attachment 459728


Hm, looks a bit like plotting to me. Watch your back:Watching


----------



## Arny

Claimed the dogs new bed before it's even out of the wrapping.


----------



## Cully

Arny said:


> Claimed the dogs new bed before it's even out of the wrapping.
> View attachment 459735


Will you be buying another one now for the intended recipient? Finders keepers


----------



## Bethanjane22

Queen Nova & her magnificent ruff looking down on us lowly peasants.


----------



## Bethanjane22

mrsfarq said:


> They definitely look like they are plotting something ...





Cully said:


> Hm, looks a bit like plotting to me. Watch your back:Watching


Definitely plotting!


----------



## LittleEms

Don't think I'll be getting the cardigan back today! Bee is taking her recovery seriously bless her.


----------



## Arny

Cully said:


> Will you be buying another one now for the intended recipient? Finders keepers


:Hilarious They'll have to share. Not sure I could cope with the suspense again, took 9 weeks to arrive!


----------



## Cully

Peace reigns at last after I spent half an hour trying to block her attempts at squeezing into a gap under a wardrobe. I've no idea what's under there, probably only spiders, but....she's in a mischievous mood.
I stuffed teddies in there 'sorry guys' for tonight to keep her out.
Hopefully, after a sleep she'll have forgotten all about it.


----------



## Nicola234




----------



## mrsfarq

Astro loves having his toe beans massaged :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Cully

mrsfarq said:


> Astro loves having his toe beans massaged :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> View attachment 459780


Blissful:Joyful.


----------



## ebonycat

mrsfarq said:


> Astro loves having his toe beans massaged :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> View attachment 459780


Aww look at his face :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Nicola234

mrsfarq said:


> Astro loves having his toe beans massaged :Shamefullyembarrased


aww my baby loves it too, goes to sleep when you do it lol


----------



## Jaf

Jackie, Choccy, Lori and Geri with me in bed tonight. Lovely but tricky to wriggle!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Jackie, Choccy, Lori and Geri with me in bed tonight. Lovely but tricky to wriggle!
> 
> View attachment 459787


Yep, you just have to hope they wake before your bladder does. 
Lovely to have those warm cuddly bodies around you.


----------



## mrsfarq

Mama moved our cat tree to the window and it's the best thing ever!!


----------



## Willsee

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 459712
> 
> 
> View attachment 459713


Ooohhh Mojo your tummy is so fluffy


----------



## Willsee

Bethanjane22 said:


> Important meeting going on in the garden this morning.
> 
> View attachment 459728


Uuummm maybe Nova is planning to get her own back on you after her bum clip , you'd better hide the scissors


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Let me help with those laces!


----------



## Cully

mrsfarq said:


> Mama moved our cat tree to the window and it's the best thing ever!!
> View attachment 459797
> 
> 
> View attachment 459798


Nothing better than cat TV:Cat


----------



## Charity

Someone's in a very good mood this morning :Cat


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Someone's in a very good mood this morning :Cat
> 
> View attachment 459803
> 
> 
> View attachment 459806
> 
> 
> View attachment 459805


Morning Bunty, what's made you so chirpy?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Morning Bunty, what's made you so chirpy?


It doesn't last, she's like it first thing when its quite quiet but once things get busier and we're all up and about, she goes off to her sanctuary .


----------



## Jaf

Help! I'm a cat bed, Choccy, Lori, Geri and Jackie.


----------



## LittleEms

Mamma iz I still pretty even wif my bald patch?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna enjoying her stink rat and window Brody from our Secret Santa @Emmasian


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> It doesn't last, she's like it first thing when its quite quiet but once things get busier and we're all up and about, she goes off to her sanctuary .


I suppose after a night's sleep they are full of beans. Moo can't wait to get outside (depending on the weather) then comes in for breakfast and usually snoozes until elevenses. All right for some.
Perhaps she'll come alive when her OH is on the move.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Help! I'm a cat bed, Choccy, Lori, Geri and Jackie.
> View attachment 459824


You're not actually in there are you?


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> You're not actually in there are you?


Ha ha, yes I was! I've got as far as the sofa now and I'm still a cat bed. Only Jackie though.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Ha ha, yes I was! I've got as far as the sofa now and I'm still a cat bed. Only Jackie though.
> 
> View attachment 459848


It's nice to know you have your uses lol.


----------



## ChaosCat

Sometimes cuddly, sometimes strict


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Sometimes cuddly, sometimes strict
> 
> View attachment 459850
> 
> 
> View attachment 459851


I'm sure she would tell you if she thought you were slipping. i guess as long as you're getting cuddles you must be up to standard.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I'm sure she would tell you if she thought you were slipping. i guess as long as you're getting cuddles you must be up to standard.


Thanks, that's reassuring!


----------



## Psygon

Snoozy for Sunday


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Snoozy for Sunday
> 
> View attachment 459854


Aw Ted, I hope you're dreaming of something really special xx


----------



## LeArthur

Just as I said to my OH that I'd put the dishes away and then I need to clean my office... This happened


----------



## Charity

Sweet dreams kits


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Snoozy for Sunday
> 
> View attachment 459854


Awwww :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Sweet dreams kits
> 
> View attachment 459863


Awww so adorable, but Bunty what's with your foot on Toppy's head??


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Awww so adorable, but Bunty what's with your foot on Toppy's head??


It's usually Toppy uses Bunty as a foot rest so she's getting her own back. They are a funny couple


----------



## Bertie'sMum

LittleEms said:


> Mamma iz I still pretty even wif my bald patch?
> 
> View attachment 459825


Of course you are sweetheart, you'll always be a pretty girl:Kiss


----------



## mrsfarq

Elroy - "I love you so much Astro I'm going to sit on you!"


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> It's usually Toppy uses Bunty as a foot rest so she's getting her own back. They are a funny couple


I just LOVE them so much, just seeing them makes me smile xx


----------



## Emmasian

Bethanjane22 said:


> Luna enjoying her stink rat and window Brody from our Secret Santa @Emmasian
> View attachment 459828
> View attachment 459829


I got the Pumpkins one of those rat things and it's in a terrible state of drool and batterage! Looks rather like roadkill. Glad Luna likes it xx


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> Luna enjoying her stink rat and window Brody from our Secret Santa @Emmasian
> View attachment 459828
> View attachment 459829





Emmasian said:


> I got the Pumpkins one of those rat things and it's in a terrible state of drool and batterage! Looks rather like roadkill. Glad Luna likes it xx


I'm with you on soggy rat, I had the pleasure of it left on my pillow


----------



## SbanR

@QOTN Jessie is still using her pillow


----------



## LittleEms

Not sure what they're all queuing for but I hope it's good :Hilarious


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> @QOTN Jessie is still using her pillow
> 
> View attachment 459893


I thought that one was Ollie's. She had one of the very first kickers I ever made when I used to make them in more tasteful colours! Jessie is such a beautiful girl. She really needs some subtle colours. If I made her one now I would use blue and dusky pink.


----------



## SbanR

QOTN said:


> I thought that one was Ollie's. She had one of the very first kickers I ever made when I used to make them in more tasteful colours! Jessie is such a beautiful girl. She really needs some subtle colours. If I made her one now I would use blue and dusky pink.


Jessie plays, and uses the toys more than Ollie.
He only has a few wand type toys that gets his interest.


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> Jessie plays, and uses the toys more than Ollie.
> He only has a few wand type toys that gets his interest.


I still have my failed attempts to make him toys with dangly ribbons and bells!


----------



## SbanR

QOTN said:


> I still have my failed attempts to make him toys with dangly ribbons and bells!


:Hilarious
His repaired favourite toy is still intact - it has lots of cotton stitching


----------



## Cully

LittleEms said:


> Not sure what they're all queuing for but I hope it's good :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 459925


Amazing how cats instinctively know how to socially distance:Joyful.


----------



## LittleEms

Cully said:


> Amazing how cats instinctively know how to socially distance:Joyful.


Up until Bee decided it might be fun to play with old man Charlie's tail  He was not impressed


----------



## Charity

Waiting for their breakfast this morning, Bunty was being demanding and meowing loudly while Toppy just waits for it to happen


----------



## KittenKong

Tabatha loves her blanket.


----------



## LeArthur

About 2 hours ago I was just finishing my lunch and Arthur decided to settle himself in the most peculiar place ever....










I then went back off upstairs to work and I've just come back downstairs and was greeted with this...










:Muted


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Didn't you know that a cat bed on top of a bean bag on top of a poang is EXACTLY the right spot though?


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Didn't you know that a cat bed on top of a bean bag on top of a poang is EXACTLY the right spot though?


I wouldn't care but he wouldn't even stand on the beanbag other wise!! Poang or no poang!!! Honestly, my mind is baffled!!


----------



## Cully

I'm a terrible mum. I accidentally bonked Misty on the head with my walking stick.
"Oh, I'm so sorry sweetie" I apologized. Then promptly bonked her on the head with it again.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I'm a terrible mum. I accidentally bonked Misty on the head with my walking stick.
> "Oh, I'm so sorry sweetie" I apologized. Then promptly bonked her on the head with it again.
> View attachment 459976


Ooh, you wicked woman!! :Jawdrop Do you want to come and live with us Misty?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Ooh, you wicked woman!! :Jawdrop Do you want to come and live with us Misty?


:Cat I was finkin about it den fort I better not cos we locked in again. Fank's for the offer Auntie Charity.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Waiting for their breakfast this morning, Bunty was being demanding and meowing loudly while Toppy just waits for it to happen
> 
> View attachment 459953
> 
> 
> View attachment 459952


That is so like my Ebony & Alfie.
If Ebony spent the night downstairs & I come down early in the morning she jumps up to where her bowl is & before I've even reached the bottom of the stairs she starts shouting for me to hurry up.... 
whereas Alfie just calmly sits by his bowl & doesn't make a noise.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo helping with the homeschooling and Annie supervising us:


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Freya selfie! I don't think she was impressed by the results.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Mojo helping with the homeschooling and Annie supervising us:
> 
> View attachment 459992
> 
> 
> View attachment 459993


It's good to see they take education so seriously.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> It's good to see they take education so seriously.


They do!
They love to run in to my explanatory videos and my pupils love to see them in those.


----------



## Charity

Bunty enjoying some TLC from Toppy


----------



## SbanR

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 459996
> 
> View attachment 459997
> 
> Freya selfie! I don't think she was impressed by the results.


Love that second photo. Gorgeous


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> They do!
> They love to run in to my explanatory videos and my pupils love to see them in those.


That's called making education fun. Good for Mojo and Annie.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty enjoying some TLC from Toppy
> 
> View attachment 460000
> 
> 
> View attachment 460001


He's very loving, considering she had her foot almost stuck in his ear the other day


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> He's very loving, considering she had her foot almost stuck in his ear the other day


I expect he was thinking 'if I hold her down, she won't be able to sit all over me and smother me...I hate it'


----------



## LittleEms

If that isn't the face of contentment then I don't know what is!


----------



## ChaosCat

I can be useful at times


----------



## Purplecatlover

Me and Jasper have been in bed no later than 7:30 every night(90% of nights I'm in bed by 6pm) . I am really, really struggling with my mental health - the only thing I look forward to is going to sleep so I don't have to feel sad or be alone. Jaspers always by my side though & gives me strength everyday


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> I can be useful at times
> 
> View attachment 460038
> 
> 
> View attachment 460039
> 
> 
> Mojo looks so relaxed like that, you must feel very comfortable to him.
> What has him mesmerised?
> 
> View attachment 460040


----------



## ChaosCat

Purplecatlover said:


> Me and Jasper have been in bed no later than 7:30 every night(90% of nights I'm in bed by 6pm) . I am really, really struggling with my mental health - the only thing I look forward to is going to sleep so I don't have to feel sad or be alone. Jaspers always by my side though & gives me strength everyday
> View attachment 460041


So good he stays with you and helps!
Hope you'll feel better soon!


----------



## ChaosCat

@Cully That's easy! A simple 'Mojo, come up here' lets him jump onto my lap and snuggle down.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@ChaosCat that's got me thinking. Does Mojo speak German and English now?


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @ChaosCat that's got me thinking. Does Mojo speak German and English now?


He reacts way better to English so I still talk to him mostly in English.
It's not only my imagination- the vet was astounded to see it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm not surprised at all, Oscar definitely understands some phrases. 

(I still wish I could speak cat though!)


----------



## LeArthur

Look how close!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Arthur! Beware! There’s a lady behind you...!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(Plus I’m still chuckling at how he won’t actually touch poang furniture)


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Arthur! Beware! There's a lady behind you...!


I think he heard you.... He turned round and had a stretch and saw her


----------



## ebonycat

Purplecatlover said:


> Me and Jasper have been in bed no later than 7:30 every night(90% of nights I'm in bed by 6pm) . I am really, really struggling with my mental health - the only thing I look forward to is going to sleep so I don't have to feel sad or be alone. Jaspers always by my side though & gives me strength everyday
> View attachment 460041


Just letting you know I know how you feel, my mental health has taken a huge battering this last year, especially the last few months.
You're not alone, we are all here for you if you need to talk, rant or scream.
Sending you strength & love to help you through these hard times xx


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> (Plus I'm still chuckling at how he won't actually touch poang furniture)




What can I say? He likes cushions. He does like the poang chair though, although he cuddles himself right into it!

Breaking the rules but here you go..


----------



## ebonycat

LeArthur said:


> What can I say? He likes cushions. He does like the poang chair though, although he cuddles himself right into it!
> 
> Breaking the rules but here you go..
> 
> View attachment 460059


Awww oh Arthur you are so cute xx


----------



## mrsfarq

LeArthur said:


> What can I say? He likes cushions. He does like the poang chair though, although he cuddles himself right into it!
> 
> Breaking the rules but here you go..
> 
> View attachment 460059


This is the cuteness I need right now! Arthur you are a beaut!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my favourite little Battenberg, you are too delicious for words.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> @Cully
> That's easy! A simple 'Mojo, come up here' lets him jump onto my lap and snuggle down.


Eagerly obedient and bilingual. I'm impressed. Misty is very slow making up her mind about things, whether it's deciding to go outside, or coming to share my fleecy blanket. Faced with a decision I'm sure I can actually see the little cogs inside her head working. It must be her version of 'look before you leap' ,but she takes much longer than everyone else would.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Eagerly obedient and bilingual. I'm impressed. Misty is very slow making up her mind about things, whether it's deciding to go outside, or coming to share my fleecy blanket. Faced with a decision I'm sure I can actually see the little cogs inside her head working. It must be her version of 'look before you leap' ,but she takes much longer than everyone else would.


Eagerly obedient is not exactly what comes to mind when I think of Mojo...
He is very much his own master- but he likes a good lap cuddle so comes willingly.


----------



## mrsfarq

Oh Elroy :Joyful


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 460088
> 
> 
> View attachment 460091


Perfect cat tv!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## LeArthur

We can't have everything


----------



## LittleEms

30 seconds later there was a squabble over who got to stay in the bed! (We do have 2 but clearly this one is superior for some reason!)


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 460088
> 
> 
> View attachment 460091


So near, and yet so far...sigh!


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 460102


Oh Annie you're so beautiful :Kiss


----------



## LeArthur

:Bookworm


----------



## Nicola234

Indie chilling on his new seat


----------



## mrsfarq

Astro has been a little out of sorts with the kids home 24/7 but tonight he came for snuggles again :Joyful


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I love it when Arthur has his little jacket on, it shows how slim he is under all the fluff


----------



## mrsfarq

Another plus of the cat tree being in the window is Elroy can snooze in the sun...


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo enjoys lap cuddles


----------



## Charity

Definitely a snoozy day


----------



## Bethanjane22

I still get so happy when I see these two sat close together :Cat


----------



## Purplecatlover

Finally went on the tablet I've been leant & half way through the first video I needed to watch on it, it stopped the video and wouldn't let me carry on watching it, due to something wrong with the tablet. Will let my care coodinator know on Monday... just my luck :Banghead not felt well at all today (physically) but me and Jasper are in bed finally


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur's not a lap cat, he's a stomach cat


----------



## Willsee

Charlie practicing yoga in his sleep


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity

Got a bit merry on the old catnip this morning


----------



## mrsfarq

I knew my stack of homemade blankets would come in handy one day, every storage unit has a blanket on top. I now plan furniture layouts around my cats ... #slave


----------



## Charity

We popped out to see the sun before lunch


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo likes a nap on his back.


----------



## Jaf

Frankie blue eyes has found the sofa. He would love his first tummy tickle. Who's brave enough?


----------



## ChaosCat

What happened over night?





































Both cats don't mind at all.


----------



## Summercat

Those are really pretty photos @ChaosCat ❄

@mrsfarq 
The blanket looks very nice on top of the storage cupboards


----------



## Charity

A short kip before they go outside


----------



## ChaosCat

This morning in between two roams


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










At noon after enjoying the snowy garden most of the morning


----------



## ChaosCat

Sorry for spamming this thread, but have to post these...


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Sorry for spamming this thread, but have to post these...
> 
> View attachment 460304
> 
> 
> View attachment 460303
> 
> 
> View attachment 460305


Caught on the act Mojo. I wouldn't like to be a mouse heading for that gaping chasm.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Finally started feeling more human yesterday so cleaned, changed my bedding & Jasper was quick to test out the new sheets


----------



## ChaosCat

Purplecatlover said:


> Finally started feeling more human yesterday so cleaned, changed my bedding & Jasper was quick to test out the new sheets
> View attachment 460326


Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Purplecatlover

ChaosCat said:


> Glad you're feeling better!


Thank you! Had a weird couple of days feeling dizzy, sick & headaches, also a sore throat. Not sure why, 111 & a GP all said no need to test for Covid as I don't have "official symptoms" so I'm glad I'm starting to feel human. Still scared to leave the house though haha


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna was being very photogenic last night :Cat


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Mrs Funkin

New plant species there @ewelsh


----------



## ewelsh

She’s actually sat on sprouting bulbs


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> She's actually sat on sprouting bulbs


Lending a helping bum


----------



## Charity

Bunty doing her relaxing exercises










Why do you always interrupt me?


----------



## mrsfarq

Elroy earlier - can't I wash in peace??


----------



## Lucy & Troy

I think he may be hinting that it's dinner time?


----------



## Purplecatlover

Emotional day, been to see my care co and what should of been an hour appointment turned into nearly two hours cause of my emotions. Glad to be back and snug in bed with Jasper. Hope you're all doing okay :Kiss xxxx


----------



## LeArthur

The current state of play in the living room 

















Yes. Arthur's face is well embedded into the cushion 

I'm excited for tomorrow, it's new cat tree day!!!


----------



## ebonycat

Purplecatlover said:


> Finally started feeling more human yesterday so cleaned, changed my bedding & Jasper was quick to test out the new sheets
> View attachment 460326


Glad you're feeling brighter.
Fresh bed sheets always feel so good


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 460332
> 
> 
> View attachment 460333
> 
> 
> View attachment 460334


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

What you doing on that plant pot Lottie??
You are a funny girl


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> New plant species there @ewelsh


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## AstroKitties

LeArthur said:


> I'm excited for tomorrow, it's new cat tree day!!!


Ooh post piccies and review for us. Trying to find a fun but practical looking tall one and so far they go out of stock before I've finished umming and ahhing


----------



## urbantigers

Good to have a brother to use as a pillow, isn't it


----------



## Spirited_Violet

One the one hand I fear I post in here too often...
...
but on the other hand...the cat on my shoulder is winning this one///










Bonus:


----------



## ewelsh

@LeArthur well, how is the new tree? Hit or miss?


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> @LeArthur well, how is the new tree? Hit or miss?


Give me chance woman! :Hilarious
It was only delivered 10 minutes ago


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> Give me chance woman! :Hilarious
> It was only delivered 10 minutes ago


:Hilarious:Hilarious I've been tracking your parcel :Watching


----------



## mrsfarq

When you've had a rubbish day there is nothing better than smushing your face into a sleeping kittens fur


----------



## Purplecatlover

mrsfarq said:


> When you've had a rubbish day there is nothing better than smushing your face into a sleeping kittens fur
> 
> View attachment 460444


Hope tomorrow's a better day xxx


----------



## mrsfarq

Purplecatlover said:


> Hope tomorrow's a better day xxx


Thank you, just a combination of lockdown, work and home schooling. Constantly exhausted and feeling like I'm on the back foot. Hope you are doing ok xx


----------



## MontyMaude

I haven't posted in cat chat in ages but have a picture of my Maudey Cat ❤


----------



## mrsfarq

Different cat - "stop working Mama and rub my belly!!" Of course I did just that :Joyful


----------



## ebonycat

MontyMaude said:


> I haven't posted in cat chat in ages but have a picture of my Maudey Cat ❤
> 
> View attachment 460455


Aww I know I've seen her pictures before but she's a lovely girl :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

mrsfarq said:


> Different cat - "stop working Mama and rub my belly!!" Of course I did just that :Joyful
> 
> View attachment 460456


And so you should, you know your place slave


----------



## mrsfarq

ebonycat said:


> And so you should, you know your place slave


Absolutely! It's such a hard job rubbing a kitten belly


----------



## MontyMaude

ebonycat said:


> Aww I know I've seen her pictures before but she's a lovely girl :Kiss


She has her moments, she is not so lovely when she bops my nose with claws in the very early morning because she needs a fuss :Wideyed


----------



## ebonycat

mrsfarq said:


> Absolutely! It's such a hard job rubbing a kitten belly


Ohhh kitten bellies are just so snuggly :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

MontyMaude said:


> She has her moments, she is not so lovely when she bops my nose with claws in the very early morning because she needs a fuss :Wideyed




I've got a scratch on my nose because Alfie decided to bop my nose while I was asleep the other night


----------



## SbanR




----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious I've been tracking your parcel :Watching


Well, this was the look I was getting as I was putting the new tree together 










I do like the look of it, but unfortunately the base is not as heavy as I think it needs to be. It's maybe half the weight of the old tree that cost a third of the price of the new one! 

And no, the new tree is not half the size of the old one as I'm sure some of you would suggest 

I'd like to email them, but need to think about what to say!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy within the last 10 minutes.


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> Well, this was the look I was getting as I was putting the new tree together
> 
> View attachment 460469
> 
> 
> I do like the look of it, but unfortunately the base is not as heavy as I think it needs to be. It's maybe half the weight of the old tree that cost a third of the price of the new one!
> 
> And no, the new tree is not half the size of the old one as I'm sure some of you would suggest
> 
> I'd like to email them, but need to think about what to say!


Arthur just can't believe what he's seeing!!


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Gypsy within the last 10 minutes.
> View attachment 460481
> View attachment 460482
> View attachment 460483
> View attachment 460484


You know what life is about, Gypsy girl!


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> Well, this was the look I was getting as I was putting the new tree together
> 
> View attachment 460469
> 
> 
> I do like the look of it, but unfortunately the base is not as heavy as I think it needs to be. It's maybe half the weight of the old tree that cost a third of the price of the new one!
> 
> And no, the new tree is not half the size of the old one as I'm sure some of you would suggest
> 
> I'd like to email them, but need to think about what to say!


Oh, that's a shame... Has Arthur blinked yet?


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Oh, that's a shame... Has Arthur blinked yet?


 Yes he has. He's had 40 winks in his old cat tree that's in my OH's office


----------



## Cully

I was just enjoying a Corrie classic on TV and got that feeling of being watched.

Seems I was.








She's been asleep up there all afternoon as it's a bit windy outside.


----------



## ChaosCat

My teddybear


----------



## LeArthur

Nora's never laid like this in the open before, nevermind next to Arthur!!!


----------



## Cully

LeArthur said:


> Nora's never laid like this in the open before, nevermind next to Arthur!!!
> 
> View attachment 460530


Do I detect progress?


----------



## Nicola234

Good job I didn't want to stretch my legs out in bed  lol


----------



## Cully

Nicola234 said:


> Good job I didn't want to stretch my legs out in bed  lol
> 
> View attachment 460531
> View attachment 460532


How can something curl up so small, yet take up so much room when stretched out?


----------



## Nicola234

Cully said:


> How can something curl up so small, yet take up so much room when stretched out?


haha it's amazing isn't it! Usually ends up taking up half the bed lol


----------



## LeArthur

Cully said:


> Do I detect progress?


Yes! A big leap!!!


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> My teddybear
> 
> View attachment 460512
> 
> 
> View attachment 460513
> 
> 
> View attachment 460514


Oh Mojo how I would LOVE to have a snuggle with you & give you tummy kisses :Kiss


----------



## GingerNinja

Bit precarious! Nice that Luna played for a bit this evening though..


----------



## ebonycat

LeArthur said:


> Nora's never laid like this in the open before, nevermind next to Arthur!!!
> 
> View attachment 460530


Whoop whoop getting closer, hoping for the day I open this thread to see a picture of Arthur & Nora snuggled up together or at least sharing a bed.


----------



## LeArthur

ebonycat said:


> Whoop whoop getting closer, hoping for the day I open this thread to see a picture of Arthur & Nora snuggled up together or at least sharing a bed.


Me too!!!


----------



## Jaf

Pandora...I adore ya!


----------



## mrsfarq

Camouflage kitten helping me crochet...


----------



## Charity

Out for a little stroll










while someone else has nodded off


----------



## Britt




----------



## LittleEms

Someone is very relaxed today!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Willsee

Charlie ans Wiilow completely zonk out last night in front of a film , obviously not as riveting as the animal documentaries


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 460614
> 
> 
> View attachment 460615


Admiring @Whompingwillow drawings, especially that one of the 3 of you in the background!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Admiring @Whompingwillow drawings, especially that one of the 3 of you in the background!


Aren't her drawings just the best? I'll show off her one liner in larger sneakily as that is not new:










But I also just got a letter with a Mojo watercolour and a Kiki and Molly print which are both more than perfect- so I can show these off as photos of the day legally. Thank you @Whompingwillow ! So happy about them!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Aren't her drawings just the best? I'll show off her one liner in larger sneakily as that is not new:
> 
> View attachment 460629
> 
> 
> But I also just got a letter with a Mojo watercolour and a Kiki and Molly print which are both more than perfect- so I can show these off as photos of the day legally. Thank you @Whompingwillow ! So happy about them!
> 
> View attachment 460627
> 
> 
> View attachment 460628


Amazing!


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> Aren't her drawings just the best? I'll show off her one liner in larger sneakily as that is not new:
> 
> View attachment 460629
> 
> 
> But I also just got a letter with a Mojo watercolour and a Kiki and Molly print which are both more than perfect- so I can show these off as photos of the day legally. Thank you @Whompingwillow ! So happy about them!
> 
> View attachment 460627
> 
> 
> View attachment 460628


Wow, very good indeed


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 460614
> 
> 
> View attachment 460615


I love your art gallery CC. Obviously Mojo has great artistic taste too.


----------



## Charity

Love the drawings @ChaosCat and @Whompingwillow 

Here's what we're doing today.....showing off our tummy










and someone's not coming out


----------



## mrsfarq

God job I don't have to work today


----------



## LeArthur

I mean, it sure looks peaceful, but I'm not sure what happened to the fur on Arthur's head


----------



## raysmyheart

ChaosCat said:


> Aren't her drawings just the best? I'll show off her one liner in larger sneakily as that is not new:
> 
> View attachment 460629
> 
> 
> But I also just got a letter with a Mojo watercolour and a Kiki and Molly print which are both more than perfect- so I can show these off as photos of the day legally. Thank you @Whompingwillow ! So happy about them!
> 
> View attachment 460627
> 
> 
> View attachment 460628


These artworks are amazing!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, when you go to work me and Human Daddy like to send you nice photos of me. I am your best boy you know"


----------



## LittleEms

Bee has found her new comfy spot


----------



## mrsfarq

When you hear a pigeon but you can't see it (the birds sit on top of our chimney and you can hear them very clearly in the lounge)


----------



## mrsfarq

Spamming this morning but this is the other cat 

Looks like I'm not getting my coffee this morning. This absolute snuggle bug jumped on my lap as soon as I sat down!


----------



## Willsee

LittleEms said:


> Bee has found her new comfy spot
> 
> View attachment 460683


Ooooh just look at those sleepy eyes


----------



## Willow_Warren

Whilst I was out cleaning the bunnies and chickens these two bagsied the sofa! This is about as close together as these two will settle


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie sends the best morning wishes from what was once my blanket.


----------



## Bethanjane22

We've had some snow here this morning!

One cat loves the snow. The other...not so much


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Annie sends the best morning wishes from what was once my blanket.
> 
> View attachment 460787


Good morning sweet Annie, I hope you, Mojo & your mama have a nice day xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Good morning sweet Annie, I hope you, Mojo & your mama have a nice day xx


Thank you! We 3 are being quite lazy for a change.
Hope your day goes well, too!


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> View attachment 460642
> 
> 
> I mean, it sure looks peaceful, but I'm not sure what happened to the fur on Arthur's head


Oh, who has messed up Arthur's hair? Could he have been bopped, do you think? 



Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, when you go to work me and Human Daddy like to send you nice photos of me. I am your best boy you know"
> 
> View attachment 460666
> 
> 
> View attachment 460667


Awww Oscar Woo, you are indeed the most handsome Tabby boy I know! :Kiss


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Oh, who has messed up Arthur's hair? Could he have been bobbed, do you think?


Probably, they do like to bop together!  Some days it's once or none at all, others it seems to be every half an hour!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie sends the best morning wishes from what was once my blanket.
> 
> View attachment 460787


We all have to make sacrifices!


----------



## SbanR

He's forgotten last winter.
We didn't stay out long, he's not that keen now he's grown up
Rather, he's glued on the windowsill, fascinated by the activity outside


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well one little boy decided to go out in the snow for 2 hours! I called him in as I was getting a bit worried. He ran carefully down the garden which was quite funny...

Now asleep in my lap (I'm sure I had housework to get on with)



















Hannah

well that didn't last long... he's gone to annoy/play with Lola... mop the kitchen floor it is then.


----------



## ChaosCat

He is a very talkative boy!


----------



## Charity

Taking it very easy this afternoon


----------



## SbanR

And off he went, hopity hop across the snow..........















To have his greens


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Taking it very easy this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 460840
> 
> 
> View attachment 460838
> 
> 
> View attachment 460837


Oh Toppy (3rd pic) you are such a poser


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Oh Toppy (3rd pic) you are such a poser


He certainly is that :Cat


----------



## Purplecatlover

This morning before I had to get up and disturb him both times haha


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova will sit like this on the bottom step everyday, I find it so funny when she sits like a human :Hilarious


----------



## Sheltie2021

love this guy so much


----------



## Cully

Crystalsangel said:


> View attachment 460987
> love this guy so much


I can see why, aw!


----------



## Willsee

Charlie keeping an eye on me whilst I work


----------



## ChaosCat

My teddybear keeping me from work


----------



## dustydiamond1

She fell asleep on squirrel watch twisted around with her little chin pointing up of course she heard me as I tried to get a photo.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Back asleep behind the drape.


----------



## mrsfarq




----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I've been hanging out with Human Daddy again today. Why do you keep leaving me and going somewhere called work? I eventually had a sleep though...zzzzzz...."


----------



## LittleEms

My dad sent me this picture of Bee pretending she's our cat figure


----------



## LeArthur

Team effort


----------



## SbanR




----------



## ChaosCat

Early Wednesday morning in Dortmund


----------



## GingerNinja

What have I done to deserve this look of disdain?


----------



## ChaosCat

GingerNinja said:


> What have I done to deserve this look of disdain?
> View attachment 461096


By the looks of it you didn't make the sun shine.


----------



## jasperthecat

Has anyone seen a missing cat? Ollie went missing and I couldn't find him at first.


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> Has anyone seen a missing cat? Ollie went missing and I couldn't find him at first.


Well that's what happens when he's the same shade as your filing system!


----------



## jasperthecat

Cully said:


> Well that's what happens when he's the same shade as your filing system!


That was with the flash on the phone's camera. It was very dark as I only had a small desk light on so it was almost completely dark, hence I didn't spot him for ages.


----------



## LittleEms

Bugsy the drama queen who absolutely can't stand up when we are harness training heheh (We are doing it slowly don't worry! It doesn't stay on for long)


----------



## Bethanjane22

We’re having some work done in our kitchen this week, so it is not really a livable space. Normally the girls sleep in there at night but they can’t until early next week now.

So tonight they’re sleeping in the living room for the first time. They spend most of their day in here anyway (it’s a preferred place of theirs) so I’m hoping they’ll settle tonight. It’s definitely an upgrade from the kitchen! 

The cat cam is set up so this worried cat mum can keep an eye on them!


----------



## Cully

How to get out of bed with a sleeping cat on your legs!








Oops. Failed!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

The birds are baaack


----------



## Willsee

Zooplus order has arrived


----------



## LittleEms

What do you mean I shouldn't go behind the oven mama?
This kitten is going to give me early gray hair I swear! She's discovered she can get on top of the door and then onto our built in kitchen units! She's sat next to the hole that goes right down to the floor behind the oven!


----------



## LittleEms

Willsee said:


> Zooplus order has arrived
> 
> View attachment 461157


Now that is a happy face!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Bertie'sMum

LittleEms said:


> What do you mean I shouldn't go behind the oven mama?
> This kitten is going to give me early gray hair I swear! She's discovered she can get on top of the door and then onto our built in kitchen units! She's sat next to the hole that goes right down to the floor behind the oven!
> 
> View attachment 461160


if there's a gap they'll find it


----------



## Charity

Willsee said:


> Zooplus order has arrived
> 
> View attachment 461157


Think you're being asked to hurry up and open a tin


----------



## Purplecatlover

Me and Jasper this morning. Feeling unwell again so dr has booked me in for bloods on Monday. Jasper is a great nurse but hasn't quite learned how to make me a cuppa 

how are you all doing?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 461161
> 
> 
> View attachment 461162
> 
> 
> View attachment 461163


You all look so cosy there. Annie reliving her latest adventure, and Mojo tired out after telling you all about his:Yawn.


----------



## ewelsh

A ummmmm New dog bed










Well it was a dog bed, looks like Libby prefers this bed to her other 5 cat beds more


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> You all look so cosy there. Annie reliving her latest adventure, and Mojo tired out after telling you all about his:Yawn.


Are you watching us??? :Wideyed


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Are you watching us??? :Wideyed


Of course.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> A ummmmm New dog bed
> 
> View attachment 461169
> 
> 
> Well it was a dog bed, looks like Libby prefers this bed to her other 5 cat beds more


Oh Libby, a beautiful kingsize bed, no wonder you like it


----------



## Charity

My two have had half an hour's fisticuffs this afternoon


----------



## Willsee

Charity said:


> Think you're being asked to hurry up and open a tin


Yep and play with the feather stick inside


----------



## ChaosCat

Getting so many cuddles today! Mojo always knows when I'm sad or tired and can do with care.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> My two have had half an hour's fisticuffs this afternoon


Oh dear, what started it off? Probably fed up of lockdown like the rest of us.
I expect they'll be snuggled up by bedtime and it'll all be forgotten.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Oh dear, what started it off? Probably fed up of lockdown like the rest of us.
> I expect they'll be snuggled up by bedtime and it'll all be forgotten.


Can't remember who started it now, usually I break it up but I thought I'd let them have their fun. Toppy's asleep on the floor and Bunty's behind the curtain.


----------



## mrsfarq

Umm...


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> My two have had half an hour's fisticuffs this afternoon


A little marital tiff


----------



## Monty&Theo

Say hello to Monty and Theo. Two ragdoll kittens only 3 months old.


----------



## mrsfarq

Hunting raindrops


----------



## DolomiTTe

I'm taking Cloud to the vets this morning, so have left the carrier out. Unfortunately, this isn't Cloud - you just try getting Basil in there when it's actually his turn to go!


----------



## ewelsh

These wet days are sooooo boring


----------



## Bethanjane22

No Mum! You can get rid of MY bed!!!


----------



## Cully

Everywhere I tread I seem to be stepping on Misty's mice, so decided to see how many she's actually got.








More are in hiding!
No idea what she'll make of her welcome party when she comes in for elevenses .


----------



## margy

Here is my daughters cat Pickles. He is very handsome and a right softie. I'm thinking of getting a cat since we lost our old dogs recently but have never owned one before. I also live near a busy road at our front so would be unsure of letting it out in case it goes round the front. Is it possible to train them to stay in the back garden and not roam? Also are cats very expensive to own?


----------



## margy

Sorry breaking the rules a bit, this photo was taken last summer.


----------



## ewelsh

margy said:


> Here is my daughters cat Pickles. He is very handsome and a right softie. I'm thinking of getting a cat since we lost our old dogs recently but have never owned one before. I also live near a busy road at our front so would be unsure of letting it out in case it goes round the front. Is it possible to train them to stay in the back garden and not roam? Also are cats very expensive to own?
> View attachment 461219


Pretty pIckles.

To answer your question, NO you can not train a cat to stay in your garden, nor can you really train a cat to do anything. Your safest option is to cat proof your garden or have an enclosure. Many people now days have indoor cats very successfully as long as the cat has plenty of toys, human attention and interests.

As for are cats expensive to own p? the answer is they are identical to dogs. I have 4 dogs 2 cats and they all cost. The only difference is a dog doesn't have a litter tray!


----------



## LittleEms

@ewelsh @chillminx Thanks both for the ping pong ball tip! We don't even need the stairs, getting them out the bag is fun enough!


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Aren't her drawings just the best? I'll show off her one liner in larger sneakily as that is not new:
> 
> View attachment 460629
> 
> 
> But I also just got a letter with a Mojo watercolour and a Kiki and Molly print which are both more than perfect- so I can show these off as photos of the day legally. Thank you @Whompingwillow ! So happy about them!
> 
> View attachment 460627
> 
> 
> View attachment 460628


Oh stop embarrassing me LOL I haven't signed on the forum in ages (sorry) and I come to all this attention :Hilarious @ChaosCat kniws she's never getting a drawing again as they ALL go on the wall - first art gallery ever... haha


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Oh stop embarrassing me LOL I haven't signed on the forum in ages (sorry) and I come to all this attention :Hilarious @ChaosCat kniws *she's never getting a drawing again* as they ALL go on the wall - first art gallery ever... haha


Will not like that!


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Will not like that!


----------



## ewelsh

LittleEms said:


> @ewelsh @chillminx Thanks both for the ping pong ball tip! We don't even need the stairs, getting them out the bag is fun enough!
> 
> View attachment 461224


Long may it last


----------



## lillytheunicorn

'Let me out of the cage, stupid human' 
You will note the door is open and she voluntarily went in there.


----------



## Whompingwillow

lillytheunicorn said:


> View attachment 461225
> 
> 'Let me out of the cage, stupid human'
> You will note the door is open and she voluntarily went in there.


:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

Some photos of the girls
bird watching with her fish fish catch- she's good at imagining catching the birdies









Kisses









cats choir..









Don't be so nosey, mother









Big paw and a monster ball


----------



## mrsfarq

Mamas Boy. No place I'd rather be. My boys are growing so quickly


----------



## Cully

mrsfarq said:


> Mamas Boy. No place I'd rather be. My boys are growing so quickly
> View attachment 461248


Aw, you're just gonna have to grow a bigger lap.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Aw, you're just gonna have to grow a bigger lap.


With you for a friend @mrsfarq won't need enemies!


----------



## Cully

I only got up to make a drink, and came back to this.


----------



## mrsfarq

Cully said:


> Aw, you're just gonna have to grow a bigger lap.


I knew that lockdown weight was for something


----------



## TriTri

Monty&Theo said:


> Say hello to Monty and Theo. Two ragdoll kittens only 3 months old.


A big hello Monty & Theo, very pleased to meet you. Wow, you are both very beautiful. 'Look forward to seeing more photos and hearing all about you .


----------



## Charity

Not letting me share her chair (....my chair)


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Not letting me share her chair (....my chair)
> 
> View attachment 461283


I think we relinquish all possessions when they choose to adopt us!!


----------



## LeArthur




----------



## ewelsh

Oh Arthur how adorable and how kind of mummy to cover you with a fleece which compliments your colouring so well.


----------



## Cully

MOM!!! I fink my Mr Bumble fell in the bin.


----------



## Britt

Who wants a cat in a box?


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> View attachment 461309
> Who wants a cat in a box?










You wouldn't!!!


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 461317
> 
> View attachment 461318
> View attachment 461319


What's got your interest Annie?


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> What's got your interest Annie?


Mojo frolicking on the stairs.


----------



## LittleEms

Bee has discovered the delight of a toasty fire.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Mojo frolicking on the stairs.


Oh of course. I'd forgotten you have a spiral staircase. Do they share ownership of it amicably?


----------



## Cully

LittleEms said:


> Bee has discovered the delight of a toasty fire.
> 
> View attachment 461324


I'm envious. That's one thing I miss about being in a flat. No fireplace. I always think it looks so homely to see a cat or two enjoying the heat.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Oh of course. I'd forgotten you have a spiral staircase. Do they share ownership of it amicably?


It's mostly Annie's domain, but Mojo is allowed his share now and then.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Meowm says this card can get me nice things but I haven't got anything yet .


----------



## Nicola234

Indie stole my daughters seat when she got up, not got the heart to move him


----------



## HazzaGrazza

Ahhhhh....to be a cat!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova really doesn't understand the meaning of personal space. Apparently Luna makes a great pillow...


----------



## Cully

Yes Misty, you look very smart.








I just wish you'd learn to button your cardi up properly.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Yes Misty, you look very smart.
> View attachment 461375
> 
> I just wish you'd learn to button your cardi up properly.


All dressed up and no place to go.


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie with her stinky twin


----------



## Willsee

Bethanjane22 said:


> Nova really doesn't understand the meaning of personal space. Apparently Luna makes a great pillow...
> 
> View attachment 461371
> View attachment 461372


Awwww it's lovely to see them both together, are they getting on better now?


----------



## Willsee

Enjoying a bit of TV in front of the fire


----------



## Bethanjane22

Willsee said:


> Awwww it's lovely to see them both together, are they getting on better now?


Oh yes, a lot better now! They're very chilled out now, which is such a relief!


----------



## Willsee

Charlie having FaceTime with his mate Wallace this evening


----------



## Jaf

Woody, Sausage and Jackie.










And Ollie.


----------



## SbanR

Another sleeping cat


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Charity

Chilling out this afternoon


----------



## jasperthecat

My two are a very strange pair indeed....one minute one or the the other (usually Ollie) is provoking the other resulting into a squabble/spat and then next minute they are dashing past each other and calling out for the other in an attempt to get the other to chase them. It seems the bickering is very quickly forgotten.
At one time Jasper used to bully Ollie but now that Ollie is heavier than Jasper, Jasper doesn't have it all his own way and Ollie gives as good as he gets, in fact he's the one who can be a bully now.

This chasing happens regularly, particularly when one is asleep...the other does their level best to wake them. They each have their own territory and our bed is undoubtedly part of Jasper's territory and it's highly unusual to see them on the bed at the same time so laying together as in the pic was an absolute surprise.

I was having a lie in and Jasper came onto the bed and lay there napping only for Ollie to jump onto the bed for a second time and actually lay alongside Jasper, which was first! I expected Jasper to get up and leave immediately as would normally be the case but no, they both stayed together for several minutes...highly unusual and very puzzling indeed?

Ollie ( on the right in the image) the copycat!


----------



## slartibartfast

Ashy Slashy!


----------



## LittleEms

Bugsy also discovered the joys of a fire last night and turned into some sort of flame worshipper heheh


----------



## LeArthur

Snow!


----------



## Cully

It's true what they say. Put a piece of paper down, any size, anywhere, and sure enough, you'll soon find a cat sat on it.








She also sat on a till receipt but her big bum completely hid it.


----------



## pennycat

yoga cat


----------



## slartibartfast

Julian!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

That cheeky bird, I will get medieval on his butt feathers!


----------



## Cully

Oh my! For the first time ever, Misty has settled on my lap and even dozed off. Amazing.








Trouble is, I turned the oven on 5 mins ago to heat up before I put dinner in. Oops!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Oh my! For the first time ever, Misty has settled on my lap and even dozed off. Amazing.
> View attachment 461583
> 
> Trouble is, I turned the oven on 5 mins ago to heat up before I put dinner in. Oops!


Of course she chooses a moment like that! :Cat


----------



## mrsfarq

"Mama when will I grow into my ears?"


----------



## ChaosCat

mrsfarq said:


> "Mama when will I grow into my ears?"
> View attachment 461592


Definitely some growing to do still!


----------



## ChaosCat

No more photos now!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 461593
> 
> 
> No more photos now!
> View attachment 461594


"That's a wrap". Must obey the director


----------



## Spirited_Violet




----------



## Willsee

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 461625


Awww dreaming of her summer holiday


----------



## Milo’s mum

Passport photo


----------



## slartibartfast

I think I forgot to post vampire Ash!


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> I think I forgot to post vampire Ash!
> View attachment 461686


I love his little fang


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo's fresh out of bed look


----------



## Sheltie2021




----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Mojo's fresh out of bed look
> 
> View attachment 461696


Oh dear Mojo. Never mind, we all have bad hair days.


----------



## LittleEms

I don't think I've shared a picture of him before so here he is - old man Charlie having a morning snooze on the stairs


----------



## James David

LittleEms said:


> I don't think I've shared a picture of him before so here he is - old man Charlie having a morning snooze on the stairs
> 
> View attachment 461714


 Nice cat.


----------



## Willsee

ChaosCat said:


> Mojo's fresh out of bed look
> 
> View attachment 461696


Ohhh Mojo you look like you could do with a few more zzzzzzzzz's!


----------



## James David

Milo's mum said:


> Passport photo
> View attachment 461648


Is this Persian cat?


----------



## Charity

What's she saying?


----------



## Spirited_Violet

I cannot get over how loving she is, :Cat.


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> What's she saying?
> 
> View attachment 461729


"Let me play out!"


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> What's she saying?
> 
> View attachment 461729





LeArthur said:


> "Let me play out!"


Where's my tea?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> What's she saying?
> 
> View attachment 461729


Looks like she's singing, :Singing. Hope she's in tune Charity.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## mrsfarq

Friday night snuggles after a long week :Joyful


----------



## Willow_Warren

I've been totally lapse on the forum of late...

Yesterday morning we had some almost spring like weather... it was lovely (even though it didn't last)... Lola enjoyed the fresh air, recently she has a very regal look about her (or maybe it's just compared the Andre :Hilarious)


----------



## HazzaGrazza

Nolas back from her spay surgery and feeling better


----------



## mrsfarq

"What do you mean these aren't for us?"


----------



## Charity

Toppy's been sleeping in Bunty's bed this week, he's never slept there before










So she's gone off to have a sulk


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy's been sleeping in Bunty's bed this week, he's never slept there before
> 
> View attachment 461793
> 
> 
> So she's gone off to have a sulk
> 
> View attachment 461795


Quick Bunty, take over the cat sofa while you've got chance.


----------



## Milo’s mum

Apparently these are great!


----------



## LittleEms

We had our first adventure outside today!










Supervised at a distance by old man Charlie










Bee was very brave, Bugs didn't go beyond the step bless him.


----------



## ChaosCat

On her watchtower again


----------



## ChaosCat

And Mojo on his favourite bed- my lap


----------



## HazzaGrazza

She's absolutely milking this recovery period hand pillow anyone?


----------



## Nicola234

Indie chilling today and finally using his hammock after 4 months of avoiding it lol


----------



## Charity

Didn't get a lot done this afternoon


----------



## mrsfarq

We definitely both fit ...


----------



## Willow_Warren

Basking in the sunshine again yesterday morning... (flaked out in front of the fire come afternoon)










Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie knows snow, but this snow is very icy and heavy. She wants to go into the garden but then she finds it uncomfortable and returns. And goes outside again. And returns. She's really stressed. 



















Meanwhile Mojo...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor Annie  Hope it melts soon for you, little lady.


----------



## Charity

Its windy today and Bunty doesn't like wind so best indoors with me


----------



## SbanR

Back to his old tricks


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh Andre how did you manage to flatten your cube...










and Lola acquainting herself with land of tigers (I was leaning on it whilst crafting yesterday)










H x


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Back to his old tricks
> View attachment 461905
> View attachment 461906
> View attachment 461907


Yikes, that looks uncomfortable :Jawdrop


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Yikes, that looks uncomfortable :Jawdrop


The silly boy wasn't too happy n swore every now n then


----------



## Jaf

Woody, Choccy and Jackie. With me as a nice warm cat bed, again!










And Geri all alone, poor love.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna had some VERY strong feelings about being woken up by the Hoover!


----------



## Cully

It's been snowing all day. Misty sat on the window sill occasionally gazing longingly, but decided this is her best option today.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> It's been snowing all day. Misty sat on the window sill occasionally gazing longingly, but decided this is her best option today.
> View attachment 461934


Good move Misty xx


----------



## Charity

Time for games


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Time for games
> 
> View attachment 461937
> 
> 
> View attachment 461938


Toppy looks quite kittenish there. And Bunty well, look at those claws. Miss Scissorpaws!!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Toppy looks quite kittenish there. And Bunty well, look at those claws. Miss Scissorpaws!!


Yes, thankfully she never uses them on us


----------



## Spirited_Violet

There seems to be a reoccurring theme with this chair...


----------



## SbanR

We have snow again


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> We have snow again
> View attachment 461980
> View attachment 461981
> View attachment 461982


Annie and Mojo are very envious that it's only so little. It's continuing to snow and it's already about 30 cm high, in places higher.
They are not very happy cats just now.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 461984
> 
> Annie and Mojo are very envious that it's only so little. It's continuing to snow and it's already about 30 cm high, in places higher.
> They are not very happy cats just now.


But at least Annie is able to go out today?
He's been nagging me to take him out again


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> But at least Annie is able to go out today?
> He's been nagging me to take him out again


They both go out for minutes only as it's -8 C. Will be going down to -18 C or so over the next days.


----------



## Charity

Lazy Toppy can't be bothered to get out of bed even to play today


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy just awhile ago


----------



## ChaosCat

Trying to amuse Annie with a puzzle feeder, but she is too clever to be attracted for long. Mojo is less into puzzles for treats, no idea if he will even try it- just now he's napping anyway.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> They both go out for minutes only as it's -8 C. Will be going down to -18 C or so over the next days.


:Woot:Woot:Woot I'm very, very glad I don't live in Dortmund!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> :Woot:Woot:Woot I'm very, very glad I don't live in Dortmund!


And I can't even invite you to visit these days... Ollie might enjoy the snow more than my two.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo can do it, too, but he'd prefer to get the treats just so instead of having to work for them. 



















But at least he was distracted from being bored for a while.


----------



## Charity

When its very cold, best thing is to curl up with someone you love to keep warm


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> When its very cold, best thing is to curl up with someone you love to keep warm
> 
> View attachment 462020


Aww!


----------



## Cully

Will she fall, or won't she?








That back leg was clasped firmly under her front paw but has been slowly dropping for the last few minutes.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Will she fall, or won't she?
> View attachment 462061
> 
> That back leg was clasped firmly under her front paw but has been slowly dropping for the last few minutes.


How about holding her leg until she wakes up?


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> :Woot:Woot:Woot I'm very, very glad I don't live in Dortmund!


Me too.
It's been -2 here all day & I've been absolutely frozen.
Had to go out this afternoon as my gp surgery phoned me today at midday & asked me if I could get to the clinic in a town 15 minutes drive away & have the first part of the Covid vaccine.
The roads were clear but my gosh the pavements were deadly. I had to walk along the edge of the road to get to the clinic. There's no way I would have managed to stay on my feet if I had tried walking on the pavement.


----------



## TriTri

Trying to keep Max entertained today, I put his favourite dvd on....... it kept him entertained for all of 5 minutes


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Me too.
> It's been -2 here all day & I've been absolutely frozen.
> Had to go out this afternoon as my gp surgery phoned me today at midday & asked me if I could get to the clinic in a town 15 minutes drive away & have the first part of the Covid vaccine.
> The roads were clear but my gosh the pavements were deadly. I had to walk along the edge of the road to get to the clinic. There's no way I would have managed to stay on my feet if I had tried walking on the pavement.


How are you walking outside now. Do you still need your little oxygen cylinder?


----------



## Callidora

My bedfellows for the night. Kicked the hubby into the spare room in favour of these three. Because, well, who wouldn't do the same...


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> How are you walking outside now. Do you still need your little oxygen cylinder?


Since I had that severe reaction before Christmas with the new medication that my specialists wanted me on I haven't been out hardly at all.
My mum & step father still have Lady dog at their house.
I'm meant to be shielding as much as I can anyway.
But with the steroids I'm taking my breathing is a lot better, so I'm not needing the oxygen as much. Which is a plus.
I do have another new medication that my specialists have decided to try me on but I haven't started them yet. I've a phone consultation with my local lung specialist in March.
I'll talk to him more then.


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Since I had that severe reaction before Christmas with the new medication that my specialists wanted me on I haven't been out hardly at all.
> My mum & step father still have Lady dog at their house.
> I'm meant to be shielding as much as I can anyway.
> But with the steroids I'm taking my breathing is a lot better, so I'm not needing the oxygen as much. Which is a plus.
> I do have another new medication that my specialists have decided to try me on but I haven't started them yet. I've a phone consultation with my local lung specialist in March.
> I'll talk to him more then.


That sounds like things are a bit on the way up!
Hope the new medication will help you further!


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Since I had that severe reaction before Christmas with the new medication that my specialists wanted me on I haven't been out hardly at all.
> My mum & step father still have Lady dog at their house.
> I'm meant to be shielding as much as I can anyway.
> But with the steroids I'm taking my breathing is a lot better, so I'm not needing the oxygen as much. Which is a plus.
> I do have another new medication that my specialists have decided to try me on but I haven't started them yet. I've a phone consultation with my local lung specialist in March.
> I'll talk to him more then.


I'm so glad things are more positive for you @ebonycat and you are feeling better. Just get winter out of the way and things should be better in some ways come Springtime.


----------



## Charity

Waiting for breakfast this morning. They think staring at me will do the trick


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Since I had that severe reaction before Christmas with the new medication that my specialists wanted me on I haven't been out hardly at all.
> My mum & step father still have Lady dog at their house.
> I'm meant to be shielding as much as I can anyway.
> But with the steroids I'm taking my breathing is a lot better, so I'm not needing the oxygen as much. Which is a plus.
> I do have another new medication that my specialists have decided to try me on but I haven't started them yet. I've a phone consultation with my local lung specialist in March.
> I'll talk to him more then.


I'm glad your breathing is easier. The days are getting longer now, you've had your first jab and hopefully you'll soon be able to go out a little more. See Lady Dog too
Like this primrose, you'll get through winter and thrive


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> How about holding her leg until she wakes up?


How about poking your finger in your eye?


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> How about poking your finger in your eye?


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Up on the catwalk


----------



## Spirited_Violet

:Cat


----------



## mrsfarq

It's very rare for Master Elroy to snuggle on my lap so I'm feeling very privileged :Happy


----------



## LeArthur

When Arthur was having his pre nap wash on the chair, Nora was on the arm also having a wash!! I got quietly very excited at the thought that this could be it!!! They could nap together on the chair!!!!! But no. :Inpain Nora washed and then ran off


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> Since I had that severe reaction before Christmas with the new medication that my specialists wanted me on I haven't been out hardly at all.
> My mum & step father still have Lady dog at their house.
> I'm meant to be shielding as much as I can anyway.
> But with the steroids I'm taking my breathing is a lot better, so I'm not needing the oxygen as much. Which is a plus.
> I do have another new medication that my specialists have decided to try me on but I haven't started them yet. I've a phone consultation with my local lung specialist in March.
> I'll talk to him more then.





ebonycat said:


> Since I had that severe reaction before Christmas with the new medication that my specialists wanted me on I haven't been out hardly at all.
> My mum & step father still have Lady dog at their house.
> I'm meant to be shielding as much as I can anyway.
> But with the steroids I'm taking my breathing is a lot better, so I'm not needing the oxygen as much. Which is a plus.
> I do have another new medication that my specialists have decided to try me on but I haven't started them yet. I've a phone consultation with my local lung specialist in March.
> I'll talk to him more then.


So glad you're able to breath a bit better now and don't need to rely on your oxygen so much. Fingers crossed the new meds will work well for you. Will you be starting them before you speak to your consultant?


----------



## Willsee

Just snoozing


----------



## Bethanjane22

Turned the light on to take a better photo of Luna...safe to say she was not impressed.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I'm so glad things are more positive for you @ebonycat and you are feeling better. Just get winter out of the way and things should be better in some ways come Springtime.


Yes I'm looking forward to springtime, I really don't like being cold.
I'm looking forward to being able to sit in the garden & see all the colourful flowers growing & watching the birds.


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> I'm glad your breathing is easier. The days are getting longer now, you've had your first jab and hopefully you'll soon be able to go out a little more. See Lady Dog too
> Like this primrose, you'll get through winter and thrive
> 
> View attachment 462078


Lovely primrose, new life is growing.
I'm so looking forward to springtime, I love sitting out in the garden, looking at all the colourful flowers growing, the birds playing in the bird baths.
Lady charging about mums garden with a ball in her mouth.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ebonycat said:


> Yes I'm looking forward to springtime, I really don't like being cold.
> I'm looking forward to being able to sit in the garden & see all the colourful flowers growing & watching the birds.


I am glad things are improving  Starting to be much lighter now in the morning, it was really light when I parked at 7:20am.

Did Lady Dog ever open her Secret Santa pressies? I hope so. There was a lot of crazy stalking to see what they liked, hehe. Such fun.


----------



## ebonycat

mrsfarq said:


> It's very rare for Master Elroy to snuggle on my lap so I'm feeling very privileged :Happy
> 
> View attachment 462145


Such a handsome boy, he's truly a beautiful black panther x


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> So glad you're able to breath a bit better now and don't need to rely on your oxygen so much. Fingers crossed the new meds will work well for you. Will you be starting them before you speak to your consultant?


No, my consultants all want to talk to me before I start them.
As nether my local lung consultant, nor my London consultant are meeting their patients face to face it's all over video phone.
I'm ok with that as I don't fancy getting into hospital transport & being driven all through London & back home again. It takes a whole day of travelling, just for an hours consultation.

I'll see what they say to me in March.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am glad things are improving  Starting to be much lighter now in the morning, it was really light when I parked at 7:20am.
> 
> Did Lady Dog ever open her Secret Santa pressies? I hope so. There was a lot of crazy stalking to see what they liked, hehe. Such fun.


Yes, I gave them to her a few weeks ago. I did try & take a picture of her with the toy in her mouth but it was just a blur. She does this thing where she has it in her mouth, throws it in the air, catches it, then throws it again.
She's always loved her toys, she's got a couple of really large soft bears, the kind you used to see in card shops around Christmas or valentines. She's got two the same, a large sitting down polar bear, one here & one round my mums.
Even at nearly 14 years old she still has her mad moments, she's never ripped them apart or pulled the stuffing out of them, even when she was a puppy she never went through that stage.
Only ever chewed dog chews that we gave her.

I've spent today in & out of bed up until about 5pm tonight.
I had the first Covid vaccine yesterday afternoon & woke up around 4am feeling so very sick.
All I've been able to have today is tuc crackers & sips of water.
Feeling better tonight, thankfully.
@Ringypie mentioned taking anti-nausea tablets before my next vaccine. I have a some of them from when I was sick over Christmas.
So I'm just going to leave a message with my local consultant to check if it's ok to take them before I go for my next vaccine.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I share your pain on the post COVID vaccination nausea @ebonycat I felt so sick for three days after mine. Good idea re: anti emetics.

Hope you've caught some zzzzz and haven't woken feeling yucky again this morning.


----------



## ewelsh

Someone either broke into my house OR stole Libby without me seeing,










Just saw this cat image on Canagan :Woot it could be Libby couldn't it


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Someone either broke into my house OR stole Libby without me seeing,
> 
> View attachment 462169
> 
> 
> Just saw this cat image on Canagan :Woot it could be Libby couldn't it


Libby followed her nose to get to the food, I guess.


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Yes, I gave them to her a few weeks ago. I did try & take a picture of her with the toy in her mouth but it was just a blur. She does this thing where she has it in her mouth, throws it in the air, catches it, then throws it again.
> She's always loved her toys, she's got a couple of really large soft bears, the kind you used to see in card shops around Christmas or valentines. She's got two the same, a large sitting down polar bear, one here & one round my mums.
> Even at nearly 14 years old she still has her mad moments, she's never ripped them apart or pulled the stuffing out of them, even when she was a puppy she never went through that stage.
> Only ever chewed dog chews that we gave her.
> 
> I've spent today in & out of bed up until about 5pm tonight.
> I had the first Covid vaccine yesterday afternoon & woke up around 4am feeling so very sick.
> All I've been able to have today is tuc crackers & sips of water.
> Feeling better tonight, thankfully.
> @Ringypie mentioned taking anti-nausea tablets before my next vaccine. I have a some of them from when I was sick over Christmas.
> So I'm just going to leave a message with my local consultant to check if it's ok to take them before I go for my next vaccine.


Hope you're feeling better today @ebonycat. Did you have the AstraZeneca vaccine as it seems more people have side effects with that one. My friend felt very sick and headachey the day after hers like you but it went within 24 hours.

I remembered @Mrs Funkin saying she was told to drink water before hers, I'm not a water drinker unless its got something in it, so I had a glass with a tot of lime juice before I left home for my vaccination as I wondered if people may be dehydrated, this would have an effect, especially a headache. Both OH and I had the Pfizer and apart from a sore arm were OK..


----------



## Charity

Excuse me, this is a private conversation


----------



## immum

Milo is a bit daft! He was purring his head off.
(disclaimer, it was a used lint roller so not very sticky)
@Ringypie maybe we'll be able to progress to the hoover soon!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Hope you're feeling better today @ebonycat. Did you have the AstraZeneca vaccine as it seems more people have side effects with that one. My friend felt very sick and headachey the day after hers like you but it went within 24 hours.
> 
> I remembered @Mrs Funkin saying she was told to drink water before hers, I'm not a water drinker unless its got something in it, so I had a glass with a tot of lime juice before I left home for my vaccination as I wondered if people may be dehydrated, this would have an effect, especially a headache. Both OH and I had the Pfizer and apart from a sore arm were OK..


Yes I had the Oxford AZ one.

My step father had the same one Monday morning & he had no side effects at all, not even an achy arm.
I felt rough right up until about 5pm last night.
I slept for a full 4 hours last night, which hasn't happened in months.
Woke up fine this morning & more importantly hungry....lol.
Was even able to have my regular morning cup of coffee which I couldn't stomach the smell of yesterday.

@Ringypie mentioned yesterday to see if my Drs would give me some anti-nausea tablets.
I have some from when I was sick over Christmas, so I've left a voicemail for my local lung consultant, just checking that it will be ok to take them before I have the second vaccine.
I'll remember to drink some water of the morning of my next vaccine. Thank you x


----------



## immum

Love how ginger Indie looks in the sunlight....


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Someone either broke into my house OR stole Libby without me seeing,
> 
> View attachment 462169
> 
> 
> Just saw this cat image on Canagan :Woot it could be Libby couldn't it


There's only one purrson who can tell you!!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Excuse me, this is a private conversation
> 
> View attachment 462171


Uh Oh! You'd better be on the alert.


----------



## Bethanjane22

immum said:


> Milo is a bit daft! He was purring his head off.
> (disclaimer, it was a used lint roller so not very sticky)
> @Ringypie maybe we'll be able to progress to the hoover soon!
> View attachment 462173


One of mine loves the lint roller! I always run it over them after I've brushed them. I always use it on my clothes first so it isn't too sticky. It's just sticky enough to grab the loose hairs. They are funny creatures!


----------



## Jaf

Ollie went to the vet this morning. Poor boy has bad gums so had steroids and is booked in for teeth cleaning/ possible extraction in a week. He is feeling a bit more sociable already which is a good sign.










He's in the same room as Woody, Jackie and Choccy.


----------



## ChaosCat

Jaf said:


> Ollie went to the vet this morning. Poor boy has bad gums so had steroids and is booked in for teeth cleaning/ possible extraction in a week. He is feeling a bit more sociable already which is a good sign.
> 
> View attachment 462178
> 
> 
> He's in the same room as Woody, Jackie and Choccy.
> 
> View attachment 462179


Liked for the photos, not the bad teeth and daunting extraction!


----------



## TriTri

This cheeky and chunky fella keeps stopping by to play with Max's cat-nip mice in the garden. I see him rolling around on the grass and today he was heading in the direction of the cat-flap, then he saw me and walked off slowly. I had to tip some cold water on him a few weeks back, when him & Max got into fisty-paws.


----------



## HazzaGrazza

Nola is nice and toasty by the radiator


----------



## Willsee

HazzaGrazza said:


> Nola is nice and toasty by the radiator
> 
> View attachment 462188


Awwww just look at her warming her tootsies


----------



## Charity

Jaf said:


> Ollie went to the vet this morning. Poor boy has bad gums so had steroids and is booked in for teeth cleaning/ possible extraction in a week. He is feeling a bit more sociable already which is a good sign.
> 
> View attachment 462178
> 
> 
> He's in the same room as Woody, Jackie and Choccy.
> 
> View attachment 462179


Toppy says to tell Ollie he'll feel much better once he has had his dental , Toppy knows from experience


----------



## Cully

HazzaGrazza said:


> Nola is nice and toasty by the radiator
> 
> View attachment 462188


Well just chill out why don't you?:Happy


----------



## ewelsh

@Jaf Libby was a different girl after her extractions


----------



## LittleEms

And she says she's a lady


----------



## Jaf

Woody, Frank and Blanca. Hierarchy in 1 photo...Woody is practically a pet cat now, Frank is becoming tame and poor Blanca has never been stroked, or come in the house, but has started miaowing which is lovely.


----------



## ChaosCat

After successfully tracing and catching this mouse in spite of all the snow










Mojo has a wash










and some rest.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you left me again to go to work! Whhhhhyyyyyyyyyyy?"










"I guess I might as well just snuggle up here and wait for you to come home and give me extra sprinkles on my dinner"










Poor little missing fang....he doesn't seem to care though and it makes medication giving each morning much less dangerous


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you left me again to go to work! Whhhhhyyyyyyyyyyy?"
> 
> View attachment 462211
> 
> 
> "I guess I might as well just snuggle up here and wait for you to come home and give me extra sprinkles on my dinner"
> 
> View attachment 462212
> 
> 
> Poor little missing fang....he doesn't seem to care though and it makes medication giving each morning much less dangerous


Oscar's remaining fangs still look pretty lethal Mrs F:Bag


----------



## mrsfarq

Working with a blanket over my legs due to being cold and was joined by Astro clearly seeking a warm spot, right under the blanket! I had to lift it up to see him.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mousey, this morning's guest in the hallway, went into the trap. I felt really cruel releasing it into the icy snow.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Mousey, this morning's guest in the hallway, went into the trap. I felt really cruel releasing it into the icy snow.
> 
> View attachment 462245


But think where he could have ended up ....:Jawdrop:Cat


----------



## Charity

@Psygon, still enjoying their den, on it or in it


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Mousey, this morning's guest in the hallway, went into the trap. I felt really cruel releasing it into the icy snow.
> 
> View attachment 462245


Poor wee beastie. He must feel safe from gaping mouths in there. Hope you can find somewhere 'nice' to release him.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Mousey, this morning's guest in the hallway, went into the trap. I felt really cruel releasing it into the icy snow.
> 
> View attachment 462245


And so you should. Mousey's own safe room would have been the way to go


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> And so you should. Mousey's own safe room would have been the way to go


I'd need a much bigger house to give all these guests their safe rooms.


----------



## Jaf

Lori, Woody and Geri. Lovely girls!


----------



## TriTri

Cheeky Chubb's was back again today and had another roll around the grass with Max's toys, with Max unaware....


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Cheeky Chubb's was back again today and had another roll around the grass with Max's toys, with Max unaware....
> View attachment 462270


Aw bless him. Does he have a home?
I have to keep a few toys separate from the one's in Misty's toy box, just for sooty to play with. She can get a bit stroppy if he plays with hers and I've even had to wash them.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## lillytheunicorn

why the girls had to share the smallest litter tray in the house. There are 7 other litter trays they could choose from and better sharing models available.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 462299


Well Mojo, has anyone ever told you what a sweet face and beautiful eyes you have? 
What! Hundreds have! Now why doesn't that suprise me?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 462304
> 
> 
> View attachment 462305
> 
> 
> View attachment 462306


Nothing much gets past Annie does it? Always on the alert, clever girl.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Well Mojo, has anyone ever told you what a sweet face and beautiful eyes you have?
> What! Hundreds have! Now why doesn't that suprise me?


Mojo says thank you! He is quite used to compliments but still enjoys them.



Cully said:


> Nothing much gets past Annie does it? Always on the alert, clever girl.


That's very true! She is always on watch duty.


----------



## LittleEms

Watching leaves out the window hehe


----------



## ewelsh

Duracell is too afraid to get her ball :Hilarious:Hilarious

( excuse my old dirty yoga mat )


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Duracell is too afraid to get her ball :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> ( excuse my old dirty yoga mat )
> 
> View attachment 462316


Duracell is wise!


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> Duracell is wise!


And I am too afraid to get my mat :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> And I am too afraid to get my mat :Hilarious:Hilarious


You are very wise too!:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Duracell is too afraid to get her ball :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> ( excuse my old dirty yoga mat )
> 
> View attachment 462316


I don't blame her, I think I'd be a bit wary:Nailbiting


----------



## LeArthur

Another first


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @LeArthur are Nora's charms working


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Oh @LeArthur are Nora's charms working





LeArthur said:


> Another first
> View attachment 462325
> View attachment 462326


They look like they're set to have a tiff


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> They look like they're set to have a tiff


Noooooo. Nora would have a bit of a knead and then go to the arm and knead again, she wouldn't stay still for longer than 30 seconds! She was also purring quite loudly! Arthur just wanted some peace I think and kept watching her


----------



## Charity

Been out in the cold, didn't like it, so time to get toasty together


----------



## Cully

Before I put my glasses on this morning I couldn't work out what a blue eared rabbit was doing in my net curtains.
Can you see what it really is?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Before I put my glasses on this morning I couldn't work out what a blue eared rabbit was doing in my net curtains.
> Can you see what it really is?
> View attachment 462387


Even with my glasses on it STILL looks like a blue eared rabbit to me 
(I've even zoomed it up to 200% and still can't work it out !)


----------



## LeArthur

Cully said:


> Before I put my glasses on this morning I couldn't work out what a blue eared rabbit was doing in my net curtains.
> Can you see what it really is?
> View attachment 462387


Is it a peg??


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney in his new bed


----------



## Willsee

Cully said:


> Before I put my glasses on this morning I couldn't work out what a blue eared rabbit was doing in my net curtains.
> Can you see what it really is?
> View attachment 462387


Nope definitely a rabbit with blue ears


----------



## Willsee

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney in his new bed
> View attachment 462401


Fabulous 3D cat telly


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Before I put my glasses on this morning I couldn't work out what a blue eared rabbit was doing in my net curtains.
> Can you see what it really is?
> View attachment 462387


I thought it was the window catch and the ears look like the leaves on the curtains but why they'd be blue I don't know so give up :Banghead. Do tell.


----------



## ewelsh

@Cully it's a peg that is in disguise as a rabbit :Hilarious:Hilarious

Great bed @BarneyBobCat


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola stole my sofa and my blanket this morning! The look in her eyes make it perfectly clear I wasn't getting either back and time soon










Naught Andre caught a collard dove


----------



## LittleEms

I have to share this adorable picture my mum took of Bugsy!


----------



## Kirstd78

In these chilly times, little milo has found the warmest place in the house.... On the underfloor heating in the downstairs loo!


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Aw bless him. Does he have a home?
> I have to keep a few toys separate from the one's in Misty's toy box, just for sooty to play with. She can get a bit stroppy if he plays with hers and I've even had to wash them.


I was thinking that @Cully, that I may need to wash or replace them now! I think this cat is an entire Tom that has passed by for the last decade or longer about once a year, so probably an old cat now. I could ring CP for a trap to tnr and check for a chip, what do you think? It seems a good idea, but if he's as old as I think, I worry he might not make it through the op, though I suppose they could check him over first and do bloods first? I also have a feeling he may belong to someone I know how lives about a mile away, so maybe I should check that out first?


----------



## mrsfarq

Just to confuse you all.... joining @LittleEms in sharing gorgeous photos of black cats 

Elroy


----------



## TriTri

LittleEms said:


> I have to share this adorable picture my mum took of Bugsy!
> 
> View attachment 462412


Awww, so cute! ❤


----------



## TriTri

mrsfarq said:


> Just to confuse you all.... joining @LittleEms in sharing gorgeous photos of black cats
> 
> Elroy
> View attachment 462415


Wow!! Beautiful photo! Beautiful cats.


----------



## Cully

You've all been patient long enough, so ....








It's the peg I use to lift my nets so Misty can see outside lol.
I thought it made a lovely rabbit though!


----------



## Bethanjane22

I've never seen a happier cat than Nova in the snow  She gets so excited!


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> I was thinking that @Cully, that I may need to wash or replace them now! I think this cat is an entire Tom that has passed by for the last decade or longer about once a year, so probably an old cat now. I could ring CP for a trap to tnr and check for a chip, what do you think? It seems a good idea, but if he's as old as I think, I worry he might not make it through the op, though I suppose they could check him over first and do bloods first? I also have a feeling he may belong to someone I know how lives about a mile away, so maybe I should check that out first?


If you have an idea of where he lives you could, as you say, check that first.
If he is a stray and as old as you think I wouldn't like to think of him out at night, especially now it's so cold.
Perhaps get him trapped and checked for a chip. If he's not chipped then see what CP suggest about neutering.
Fingers crossed he's got a home and an owner who cares for him.
I don't suppose Max would like a companion would he!!!!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> You've all been patient long enough, so ....
> View attachment 462418
> 
> It's the peg I use to lift my nets so Misty can see outside lol.
> I thought it made a lovely rabbit though!


Of course it is! Well done @ewelsh


----------



## Kirstd78

Bethanjane22 said:


> I've never seen a happier cat than Nova in the snow  She gets so excited!
> 
> View attachment 462419


She's a beauty


----------



## Willsee

Charlie has decided it's time he started hunting and was very pleased with his first "catch" as he dragged it through the cat flap .










I think it's a lump of tarmac :Hilarious, but he was very proud of it !


----------



## Cully

Willsee said:


> Charlie has decided it's time he started hunting and was very pleased with his first "catch" as he dragged it through the cat flap .
> 
> View attachment 462427
> 
> 
> I think it's a lump of tarmac :Hilarious, but he was very proud of it !


Oh Charlie you're such a clever boy, although I'm not sure you actually 'caught' it. Although very well done for a first attempt.
I think his school report should read, 'shows great promise and initiative'.


----------



## Charity

Me and my shadow


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Me and my shadow
> 
> View attachment 462434
> 
> 
> View attachment 462435


Does this mean breakfast will be late today?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Does this mean breakfast will be late today?


No, he's already had breakfast, unlike me! If he'd had to wait until now, he'd have shouted the house down.


----------



## Abi006

Cosmo's reading the puzzle section of the mewspaper


----------



## Charity

Abi006 said:


> View attachment 462439
> Cosmo's reading the puzzle section of the mewspaper


Clever boy Cosmo


----------



## Willow_Warren

(just live it when they pile all their paws together)


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 462459
> 
> 
> View attachment 462460
> 
> (just live it when they pile all their paws together)


Ahhh that second photo though <333


----------



## Spirited_Violet

8 months old by the end of this month..
Time flies.


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> Lola stole my sofa and my blanket this morning! The look in her eyes make it perfectly clear I wasn't getting either back and time soon
> 
> View attachment 462409
> 
> 
> Naught Andre caught a collard dove


You're very lucky Andre, its just a bit too early to go on the Naughty List


----------



## LeArthur

Sunday is pet pawtrait day


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> If you have an idea of where he lives you could, as you say, check that first.
> If he is a stray and as old as you think I wouldn't like to think of him out at night, especially now it's so cold.
> Perhaps get him trapped and checked for a chip. If he's not chipped then see what CP suggest about neutering.
> Fingers crossed he's got a home and an owner who cares for him.
> I don't suppose Max would like a companion would he!!!!


Thank you. I will let you know how I get on. Judging by their fisty-paws, I think Max would prefer me not to offer him a home (if he needs one), however, I noticed one night since then, Max was quietly watching Chubb's through the cat flap, roll around with his mouse. Max didn't growl or rush out to confront him. Perhaps he is warming to Cheeky Chubb's. I hate the thought of him out there in the freezing cold.... :Cat


----------



## Charity

LeArthur said:


> Sunday is pet pawtrait day
> 
> View attachment 462469
> View attachment 462470


Lovely photos


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> Sunday is pet pawtrait day
> 
> View attachment 462469
> View attachment 462470


Oh Arthur you're so handsome:Kiss


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> Sunday is pet pawtrait day
> 
> View attachment 462469
> View attachment 462470


Lovely photos, Nora you are stunning and Arthur, well I have a soft spot for you and your eyes x


----------



## Jaf

Beautiful big ginger boy came for food today. He looks in fine condition but is intact so can't be a pet cat. He ran off when he spotted me, though by then he'd checked out all the plates of food!


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Thank you. I will let you know how I get on. Judging by their fisty-paws, I think Max would prefer me not to offer him a home (if he needs one), however, I noticed one night since then, Max was quietly watching Chubb's through the cat flap, roll around with his mouse. Max didn't growl or rush out to confront him. Perhaps he is warming to Cheeky Chubb's. I hate the thought of him out there in the freezing cold.... :Cat


It would be interesting to see if Max and Chubbs (love that) would accept each other.
Although Sooty comes in here most days and has a meal I don't think having him here permanently would work out.
To start with he is used to a cat flap and comes and goes as he pleases. Misty has a curfew and I doubt Sooty could live with that.
Let me know what happens.


----------



## mrsfarq

Astro came for some afternoon snuggles


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh Andre... what are you doing with Lola's banana??










H x


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Me and my shadow
> 
> View attachment 462434
> 
> 
> View attachment 462435


Oh Toppy you're so very handsome & utterly adorable :Kiss


----------



## LeArthur

What on earth......?


----------



## Cully

mrsfarq said:


> Astro came for some afternoon snuggles
> 
> View attachment 462502


He's beautiful. He reminds me of Bertie who I cat sit. He has such a soft coat and feels and looks like pure velvet.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Beautiful big ginger boy came for food today. He looks in fine condition but is intact so can't be a pet cat. He ran off when he spotted me, though by then he'd checked out all the plates of food!
> 
> View attachment 462486


Any chance to tnr him?


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> What on earth......?
> 
> View attachment 462561


 Who's fur is that?

I have just zoomed in, I think it's Arthur's 
Having said that, when Libby and Lottie squabble I often find tuffs of fur.


----------



## Cully

LeArthur said:


> What on earth......?
> 
> View attachment 462561


Looks like the result of a cat spat! 
Put it out for the local birds to line their nests. I'm sure they'll be grateful.


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Who's fur is that?
> 
> I have just zoomed in, I think it's Arthur's
> Having said that, when Libby and Lottie squabble I often find tuffs of fur.


I think it's Arthur's.

What gets me is that we didn't hear the spat!


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> I think it's Arthur's.
> 
> What gets me is that we didn't hear the spat!


90% of the time, I never hear Libby and Lottie squabbling. It normally happens at night when Lottie is throwing a tantrum because she wants to go outside at night. Come Spring summer time I hardly ever hear a squabble or find tuffs of fur.


----------



## Joy84

LeArthur said:


> I think it's Arthur's.
> 
> What gets me is that we didn't hear the spat!


Tbh Phoebe will scratch sometimes and leave a tuft of fur behind.
Maybe not as big but I think Arthur has thicker fur than her so it is a possibility...


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mine tend to squabble when they think it’s dinner time... it’s like the do it on purpose because they know I’ll get to and feed them because they know I don’t like them beating each other up!


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> Any chance to tnr him?


Definitely. I haven't seen him again, but if he becomes a regular then it's a condition of his staying!


----------



## SbanR

Lookout duty


----------



## Jaf

Woody, Frank and Mari. Wild, fearsome puss cats!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

;u;


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Definitely. I haven't seen him again, but if he becomes a regular then it's a condition of his staying!


It would be nice to have him safe and warm. Good luck if he comes back.


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Lookout duty
> 
> View attachment 462620


Ollie :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Just Toppy


----------



## ewelsh

Valentine’s Day over already Toppy :Hilarious:Hilarious where is Bunty?


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo dreams he's flying.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Valentine's Day over already Toppy :Hilarious:Hilarious where is Bunty?


Here she is


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola had the right idea... I should have had a duvet day too!










H x


----------



## urbantigers

Don't you just love it when they lie curled up like this?


----------



## ewelsh

Get off your I pad Mummy and look at me x


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 462706
> 
> 
> Get off your I pad Mummy and look at me x


That is seriously scary!!


----------



## Charity

Time to relax


----------



## AstroKitties

Our new kitten, Luna, snuggling down for a nap.


----------



## Jaf

Oh heck another ginger boy came for food. He didn't run off though and I even got a stroke. Wondering if he's a brother to the other boy. Both look very well but are entire.










This is the first one.


----------



## ewelsh

Both lovely boys aren’t they!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo waits for me to finish eating and have a cuddle.


----------



## Charity

Toppy's in devilish mood this afternoon, Bunty had better watch out, he's poised to strike!

View attachment 462747


----------



## SbanR

The sun did emerge eventually, but didn't stop long


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy's in devilish mood this afternoon, Bunty had better watch out, he's poised to strike!
> 
> View attachment 462747


Now, now young Toppy, there will be no little warm furry body to curl up with if you bash Bunty! Tsk!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Oh heck another ginger boy came for food. He didn't run off though and I even got a stroke. Wondering if he's a brother to the other boy. Both look very well but are entire.
> 
> View attachment 462734
> 
> 
> This is the first one.
> 
> View attachment 462739


Two for the snip then if you can trap them.
I do love a ginger cat. I had two brothers many years ago and they were gorgeous. Both to look at and in nature.
If I ever had another cat I'd look for a ginger rescue.


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> Two for the snip then if you can trap them.
> I do love a ginger cat. I had two brothers many years ago and they were gorgeous. Both to look at and in nature.
> If I ever had another cat I'd look for a ginger rescue.


My grandma had a ginger boy when I was little, he'd sit next to people as they were eating and swipe food from their forks! Always wanted a proper ginger boy. Ollie is gorgeous but his ginger is very, very light coloured. Not a valid reason for getting a cat, but if these 2 gingers stick around then who am I to say no?!? Of course both will get the snip if they stay. Haven't seen the first boy again yet though.

Already thinking of names. Oh dear.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> My grandma had a ginger boy when I was little, he'd sit next to people as they were eating and swipe food from their forks! Always wanted a proper ginger boy. Ollie is gorgeous but his ginger is very, very light coloured. Not a valid reason for getting a cat, but if these 2 gingers stick around then who am I to say no?!? Of course both will get the snip if they stay. Haven't seen the first boy again yet though.
> 
> Already thinking of names. Oh dear.


My two were called Bagpuss and Sox. Sox was very much a home loving boy but Bagpuss would take off across the fields and comeback in the evening through the bedroom window (ground floor). He would announce his arrival with a loud "Ay oh". So of course we said he was saying hello.
The pair would steal food off the worktop and share it with my dogs. Right little gang they were.:Happy I miss them all.


----------



## LeArthur

I do tell Nora that she's a lady, honest!


----------



## Jesthar

Charlie-girl must be one of the most laid back moggies in the world! This afternoon she laid in my lap snoring away with a computer keyboard balanced on her back for two hours solid as I typed work e-mails....


----------



## ChaosCat

He's high above the rest of us.


----------



## Cully

Someone found a sunbeam. And changed colour!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> He's high above the rest of us.
> 
> View attachment 462798


Looks like he's found his own crows nest.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Someone found a sunbeam. And changed colour!
> View attachment 462799


That's some colour change! Didn't recognise her at first.


----------



## ewelsh

Amazon delivery


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Amazon delivery
> 
> View attachment 462808


Why don't I ever get one of those when I order off Amazon? 
I ordered a cushion last week and that's all that was in the box. It's not fair.:Grumpy


----------



## GingerNinja

I opened the window a little and Luna sat with me for an hour while I was working


----------



## Bethanjane22

Apparently I could only leave the room if I could pass the kitty obstacle course.


----------



## Jaf

Cats, cats, more cats and another one.

Jackie, Woody, Mari, Lori and Geri. And Choccy all on his lonesome, sitting on a book! And Sausage, watching tv with me.


----------



## Charity

All those toys to play with and we just sits!


----------



## Charity

Someone is up to no good


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Someone is up to no good
> 
> View attachment 462947
> 
> 
> View attachment 462952


:Hilarious:Hilarious Perfect photos at the perfect moments!


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Someone is up to no good
> 
> View attachment 462947
> 
> 
> View attachment 462952


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Watch out Bunty :Hilarious


----------



## Spirited_Violet

I already learnt so many words meowmy uses but shes got a lot to learn from me!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Taking it easy on a Sunday morning!









H


----------



## Bethanjane22

The humans are using the scary, noisy, sucky machine again


----------



## Charity

Out in the damp garden this morning.


----------



## Avni

Making the most of the nice weather


----------



## ChaosCat

It's 18C here when only a few days ago it was -18C!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Rawr!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Someone is up to no good
> 
> View attachment 462947
> 
> 
> View attachment 462952


Well it looks like Bunty knows he's there but has chosen to ignore him.
Did he pounce??


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Out in the damp garden this morning.
> 
> View attachment 463006
> 
> View attachment 463003
> 
> View attachment 463005


Love your Mr Tickle he he he!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> It's 18C here when only a few days ago it was -18C!
> 
> View attachment 463016
> 
> 
> View attachment 463017
> 
> 
> View attachment 463018
> 
> 
> View attachment 463019


Well Mojo certainly has the right coat for below freezing. Brrrr!


----------



## AstroKitties

Sunday snooze


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Well it looks like Bunty knows he's there but has chosen to ignore him.
> Did he pounce??


Yes he did.

Mr Tickle was actually a shower gel Christmas gift last year but I didn't have the heart to throw him away so he's become a garden ornament.


----------



## Nicola234

Who needs slippers! :Hilarious Indie loves cuddling into feet lol


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Jaf

Tickle tum anyone? You might get a lick too!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Yes he did.
> 
> Mr Tickle was actually a shower gel Christmas gift last year but I didn't have the heart to throw him away so he's become a garden ornament.


I can't bear to throw stuff like that out either. I've got a little solar reindeer who dances away all year round on the kitchen window sill. He is *not* just for xmas:Happy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, it's so warm and lovely and I know you love it when I'm next to you, so I'm just going to settle down here for a little naplette"


----------



## mrsfarq

Elroy is not as snuggly as Astro so stroking this tummy is a real treat tonight.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Out in the damp garden this morning.
> 
> View attachment 463006
> 
> View attachment 463003
> 
> View attachment 463005


I love Mr Tickle too :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Lunarags

i get up for two minutes and she jumps in my grave


----------



## ChaosCat

The monster ball started the squabble!


----------



## Charity

Playtime is so utterly tiring :Yawn


----------



## Lunarags

On his royal cushion


----------



## SbanR

Enjoying the afternoon sunshine


----------



## GingerNinja

Luna has decided to use the "new" bed that I just dumped in the hall (it's open to living room)...... it's *only 3 years since I bought it 








*


----------



## Charity

Tucked up for the evening


----------



## Bethanjane22

The daily squish on the top spot :Cat:Cat


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> The daily squish on the top spot :Cat:Cat
> 
> View attachment 463117


What a lovely picture, as always xx


----------



## ewelsh

GingerNinja said:


> Luna has decided to use the "new" bed that I just dumped in the hall (it's open to living room)...... it's *only 3 years since I bought it
> 
> View attachment 463104
> *


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I'm sorry but 3 years :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> Luna has decided to use the "new" bed that I just dumped in the hall (it's open to living room)...... it's *only 3 years since I bought it
> 
> View attachment 463104
> *


Blimey, I though Moo was pushing it at 6 months.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well they came into the room I was working in to tell me it was lunchtime... Lola wanted to wash Andre's face... Andre did not want his face washing!



















I'm sure they love each other really


----------



## Cully

I had to draw the curtain to block out the bright light, and it made a lovely warm sun trap for somebody.


----------



## ChaosCat

Yaaaaaaawwwwwwn


----------



## Lunarags

ChaosCat said:


> Yaaaaaaawwwwwwn


I have one like that too, terrifying


----------



## Jaf

Rlouise said:


> I have one like that too, terrifying
> View attachment 463133


Hmm. Looks like a bit of Gingivitis there.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> What a lovely picture, as always xx


I agree.
@Bethanjane22 I love seeing your girls snuggled up together x


----------



## LeArthur

I kid you not, less than 10 seconds after I had finished all my meetings for the day, this happened.










And then he got a bit higher


----------



## Cully

LeArthur said:


> I kid you not, less than 10 seconds after I had finished all my meetings for the day, this happened.
> 
> View attachment 463147
> 
> 
> And then he got a bit higher
> 
> View attachment 463148


I think he's trying to tell you that future meetings _must_ be shorter.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my little battenburg, I wish I could give you a cuddle


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my little battenburg, I wish I could give you a cuddle


You can in June


----------



## Arda BEYAZ

Ah riley says thanks and well he knows how handsome he is haahahha. prolinemama


----------



## Bethanjane22

ebonycat said:


> I agree.
> @Bethanjane22 I love seeing your girls snuggled up together x


I found them having a proper snuggly snooze earlier :Cat

I went back down to grab my phone and they'd moved, so couldn't capture the adorable moment!


----------



## ebonycat

LeArthur said:


> I kid you not, less than 10 seconds after I had finished all my meetings for the day, this happened.
> 
> View attachment 463147
> 
> 
> And then he got a bit higher
> 
> View attachment 463148


Aww sweet, sweet Arthur, you're too adorable xx


----------



## AstroKitties

Feeling very privileged after only a week with us


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my little battenburg, I wish I could give you a cuddle


You could come and kitty sit for us in the summer (hoping to be married :Happy) :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Purplecatlover

Got home from the hospital yesterday after being in there since Sunday. (My auntie kept dropping in to look after Jasper) Jasper was straight up on the sofa with me for lots of cuddles and belly scratches. Couldn't of asked for anything better, he knows how to cheer me up


----------



## Mrs Funkin

LeArthur said:


> You could come and kitty sit for us in the summer (hoping to be married :Happy) :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Were it not for a Certain Someone needing six tablets a day, I'd happily come and do that 

Paws and fingers crossed for your wedding xx


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Freya accompanying me whilst I tidy up...








Until she realises that means big noisy machines coming out.


----------



## SbanR

Spirited_Violet said:


> Freya accompanying me whilst I tidy up...
> View attachment 463175
> 
> Until she realises that means big noisy machines coming out.
> View attachment 463177


Oh Freya! Her expression in that photo:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> You could come and kitty sit for us in the summer (hoping to be married :Happy) :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Oh @LeArthur congratulations , I will keep everything crossed for you both that venues will be open. I assume Arthur and Nora approve? :Smuggrin

Arthur looked like a Koala bear in that photo


----------



## ewelsh

AstroKitties said:


> Feeling very privileged after only a week with us
> View attachment 463160


who is this little beauty?


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Oh @LeArthur congratulations , I will keep everything crossed for you both that venues will be open. I assume Arthur and Nora approve? :Smuggrin
> 
> Arthur looked like a Koala bear in that photo


We've already rearranged from last year 

Ha, yes they approve. Although I adopted my OH before Arthur 

Speaking of which, Arthur came home 4 years ago today!!! And I know it's breaking the rules but here he is a few hours after we got in


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> We've already rearranged from last year
> 
> Ha, yes they approve. Although I adopted my OH before Arthur
> 
> Speaking of which, Arthur came home 4 years ago today!!! And I know it's breaking the rules but here he is a few hours after we got in
> 
> View attachment 463196


No change at all Arthur, Sleeping Prince
Hope your plans go through without a hitch this time LeArthur.


----------



## ewelsh

Happy Gotcha day Arthur you are just as adorable now as a tiny boy


----------



## AstroKitties

ewelsh said:


> who is this little beauty?


This is our little fluff ball, Luna. Certainly keeping us on our toes.


----------



## ewelsh

Luna you are gorgeous. Where did you get her @AstroKitties


----------



## AstroKitties

ewelsh said:


> Luna you are gorgeous. Where did you get her @AstroKitties


Thank you. We got her from a gccf registered breeder in Harrow. She's a silver spotted tabby. We just love her colouring :Happy


----------



## Jaf

Purplecatlover said:


> Got home from the hospital yesterday after being in there since Sunday. (My auntie kept dropping in to look after Jasper) Jasper was straight up on the sofa with me for lots of cuddles and belly scratches. Couldn't of asked for anything better, he knows how to cheer me up
> View attachment 463166


Excellent cat nurse! Hope you're all better.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jaf said:


> Excellent cat nurse! Hope you're all better.


He's the best cat nurse. Thankyou I am, a follow up blood test in 2 weeks so I've got my fingers crossed. X


----------



## ebonycat

AstroKitties said:


> This is our little fluff ball, Luna. Certainly keeping us on our toes.
> View attachment 463201
> View attachment 463202
> View attachment 463203
> View attachment 463204
> View attachment 463205


She's adorable x


----------



## Charity

AstroKitties said:


> This is our little fluff ball, Luna. Certainly keeping us on our toes.
> View attachment 463201
> View attachment 463202
> View attachment 463203
> View attachment 463204
> View attachment 463205


What a little beauty she is. 



Purplecatlover said:


> Got home from the hospital yesterday after being in there since Sunday. (My auntie kept dropping in to look after Jasper) Jasper was straight up on the sofa with me for lots of cuddles and belly scratches. Couldn't of asked for anything better, he knows how to cheer me up
> View attachment 463166


Hope you're OK now and feeling better. Bet Jasper is glad you're home again xx


----------



## Charity

Bunty's decided the spare room is a nice quiet place for the moment










Toppy decided to keep her company. Hardly seen them all day


----------



## Purplecatlover

Charity said:


> What a little beauty she is.
> 
> Hope you're OK now and feeling better. Bet Jasper is glad you're home again xx


Thankyou I am, Jasper was very happy I was home and giving him treats, belly rubs and cuddles xxx


----------



## Lunarags

My MIL commented how pretty miku is looking these days. Very proud cat mum over here


----------



## Bethanjane22

I had the sheer AUDACITY to stay up later than usual last night. These two were not impressed!  Nova made sure I couldn't see the TV to further convey her annoyance.


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> I had the sheer AUDACITY to stay up later than usual last night. These two were not impressed!  Nova made sure I couldn't see the TV to further convey her annoyance.
> 
> View attachment 463253


:Hilarious:Hilarious That would make a great caption. How about this,

Nova " now this is ridiculous, I need my beauty sleep"


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> I had the sheer AUDACITY to stay up later than usual last night. These two were not impressed!  Nova made sure I couldn't see the TV to further convey her annoyance.
> 
> View attachment 463253


Or
Enough of this nonsense! It's time you were in bed!


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious That would make a great caption. How about this,
> 
> Nova " now this is ridiculous, I need my beauty sleep"


Nova always needs her beauty sleep. She tells me it's the reason why she sleeps for 90% of the day! She needs to be photo ready at every opportunity :Hilarious



SbanR said:


> Or
> Enough of this nonsense! It's time you were in bed!


It usually starts at around 10pm. We get stared at. Then when it gets to 10:30pm, they'll usually move closer and continue to stare. If it gets to 11pm, god help us!


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> Nova always needs her beauty sleep. She tells me it's the reason why she sleeps for 90% of the day! She needs to be photo ready at every opportunity :Hilarious
> 
> It usually starts at around 10pm. We get stared at. Then when it gets to 10:30pm, they'll usually move closer and continue to stare. If it gets to 11pm, god help us!


:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

They're messing about in the garden today and up to no good

There's no sun so Toppy's air bathing and all looks innocent










Plotting mischief










Checking nobody's watching










Wonder what they are up to?


----------



## ChaosCat

Garden times here, too.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri giving her best attempt at a smile this morning


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> They're messing about in the garden today and up to no good
> 
> There's no sun so Toppy's air bathing and all looks innocent
> 
> View attachment 463255
> 
> 
> Plotting mischief
> 
> View attachment 463256
> 
> 
> Checking nobody's watching
> 
> View attachment 463258
> 
> 
> Wonder what they are up to?
> 
> View attachment 463257


I'd say they are plotting to drop Purdey in it 

Bunty " now if we open this gate, Purdey will run a muck over all Mummy's garden and pots, then there will be trouble"
Toppy " oh no Mummy loves her garden"
Bunty " exactly Toppy, do keep up"


----------



## raysmyheart

bmr10 said:


> View attachment 463262
> Miri giving her best attempt at a smile this morning


What a beautiful and adorable smile this is! ♥ @bmr10 !


----------



## £54etgfb6

raysmyheart said:


> What a beautiful and adorable smile this is! ♥ @bmr10 !


i'd pass on the message but currently this bunny is recharging!


----------



## Willsee

bmr10 said:


> i'd pass on the message but currently this bunny is recharging!
> View attachment 463274


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I'd say they are plotting to drop Purdey in it
> 
> Bunty " now if we open this gate, Purdey will run a muck over all Mummy's garden and pots, then there will be trouble"
> Toppy " oh no Mummy loves her garden"
> Bunty " exactly Toppy, do keep up"


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

I love your lap Mummy


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I love your lap Mummy
> 
> View attachment 463275


Oh darling Toppy you're too adorable :Kiss


----------



## Purplecatlover

Cat in a box


----------



## Charity

It's a new day, we're raring to go....not :Yawn


----------



## LittleEms

Bee is an expert at finding the comfiest spots with added sunshine! (Also my first pic in a while, look how grown up she's gotten!)


----------



## Spirited_Violet

So many shoes
but more importantly 
So many laces:Cat


----------



## Willsee

Willow has found she can get on top of the kitchen cupboards this week .


----------



## SbanR




----------



## ewelsh

Nice box Ollie x


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jasper the nurse at it again xx


----------



## £54etgfb6

Purplecatlover said:


> Jasper the nurse at it again xx
> View attachment 463315


they always know when you need it the most  sending well wishes ur way!!


----------



## HazzaGrazza

Naughty Nola looks like she's been up to no good lol


----------



## mrsfarq

Elroy loves the afternoon sun


----------



## Charity

It's been like a Spring day so they've been enjoying the garden most of the afternoon


----------



## Purplecatlover

My best friend :Happy


----------



## Lunarags

Jaf said:


> Hmm. Looks like a bit of Gingivitis there.


Yes he has bad teeth, he's got an appointment to get them sorted in a couple of weeks


----------



## Jojomomo

My oh so elegant boy


----------



## mrsfarq

These boys :Joyful


----------



## ChaosCat

While Mojo relaxes Annie fights a bit of string.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> It's been like a Spring day so they've been enjoying the garden most of the afternoon
> 
> View attachment 463341
> 
> 
> View attachment 463342


Aww, Toppy's enjoying the sun on his whiskers.


----------



## raysmyheart

bmr10 said:


> i'd pass on the message but currently this bunny is recharging!
> View attachment 463274


I love her floofy tummy♥


----------



## raysmyheart

Charity said:


> It's been like a Spring day so they've been enjoying the garden most of the afternoon
> 
> View attachment 463341
> 
> 
> View attachment 463342


These Kitties know how therapeutic Sunshine is . . .these photos really capture that♥ @Charity !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, there's been so much going on! Pegging out, window cleaning, lots of outdoor things and the sun is shining...I'm tired though now, so need my nap please"


----------



## Bethanjane22

We have a lovely bit of sunshine here today in Wales. Hopefully it'll bode well for the Rugby later 

Luna & Nova have been enjoying some time out in the sun today.


----------



## LeArthur

I know what's hiding in the bush. Arthur knows what's hiding in the bush. Do you know what's hiding in the bush?


----------



## Charity

LeArthur said:


> I know what's hiding in the bush. Arthur knows what's hiding in the bush. Do you know what's hiding in the bush?
> 
> View attachment 463384


Hope its nothing living and breathing :Wideyed


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Hope its nothing living and breathing :Wideyed


I'm afraid it is.

And there's two.

:Bored


----------



## AstroKitties

Feeling very privileged Luna has come to sit on my lap :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> I'm afraid it is.
> 
> And there's two.
> 
> :Bored


Frogs?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ohhh good shout @SbanR *ribbit rebbit*


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, there's been so much going on! Pegging out, window cleaning, lots of outdoor things and the sun is shining...I'm tired though now, so need my nap please"
> 
> View attachment 463380


Oh Oscar, it's so very tiring when supervising the work force isn't it?


----------



## Nicola234

It's a hard life!


----------



## Charity

Give her your cold stare Bunty and she'll realise we're waiting for our dinner


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> Frogs?


Same amount of legs. Can jump, but not as good as a frog.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri getting in her stretches this morning for a long day of napping


----------



## £54etgfb6

(also my boyfriend made this in response to those photos and it made me laugh so might make someone else too!!)


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> Same amount of legs. Can jump, but not as good as a frog.


Toad


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> Toad


----------



## ewelsh

I thought toad too


----------



## SbanR

Grasshopper? Cricket?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Princess Nova on her garden throne :Cat


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> Grasshopper? Cricket?


You've not got a lot on today have you?


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> You've not got a lot on today have you?
> 
> View attachment 463443


Gone dizzy from that strange yellow ball in the sky:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

For some time now, this pretty girl has been approaching us on our walks.
She has in the last few days been coming to the garden - since the catnip started growing again.


----------



## Charity

Relaxing in the garden in the sunshine


----------



## Charity

LeArthur said:


> You've not got a lot on today have you?
> 
> View attachment 463443


Not meeces surely? :Jawdrop


----------



## Willsee

Charlie decided it was time so show Willow where the window latch was 










She learns quite quickly


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola looking rather superior out in the sunshine....









Then it's just all too much and flakes out..:


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## SbanR

Fun in the sun


----------



## Purplecatlover

Had a bad evening, got in bed & Jasper jumped straight on top of me for cuddles & to keep me safe and grounded. Love of my life xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Purplecatlover said:


> Had a bad evening, got in bed & Jasper jumped straight on top of me for cuddles & to keep me safe and grounded. Love of my life xxx
> View attachment 463490
> View attachment 463491


Very glad Jasper is there for you and hope tomorrow will look better.


----------



## mrsfarq

Elroy the bunny cat


----------



## Ringypie

The siameses were enjoying the sun today!


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Not meeces surely? :Jawdrop


Yup!


----------



## Willsee

Ringypie said:


> The siameses were enjoying the sun today!
> View attachment 463497


Such beautiful contented faces


----------



## Spirited_Violet

After an long day keeping the house in check, I think I deserve this nap.


----------



## SbanR

Hello?


----------



## Cully

This little guy has been coming into the garden the last few days.








Don't know anything about him but he's formed an attachment to Sooty and almost followed him in through the window for brekkie today.
I think he's less than 1 yo and soooo gorgeous. Seems super friendly.
I don't think Misty was too happy as she puffed her tail up bigger than a fox's brush.


----------



## £54etgfb6

After a morning walk around the garden...








... Miri thinks it's time for a snooze


----------



## HazzaGrazza

Guess I'm not working today lol


----------



## Willsee

Charlie has got almost all the toys out of the toy stool but Willow is still waiting for the one she wants


----------



## Charity

We had a free gift in our cat food order today. I gave Bunty and Toppy a few then I left the packet on the table.




























Just before dinner, my OH called me and showed me the packet.. He caught the culprit at it. Who was it? :Jawdrop


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Definitely Bunty....looks like butter wouldn't melt but OH! The fishy delights are so tempting


----------



## Cully

Defo Bunty. Those treats are the feline version of Jaffa Cakes. One is simply not enough (packets that is!).


----------



## SbanR

Naughty mummy! You left that packet out deliberately didn't you?
Definitely Toppy


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Naughty mummy! You left that packet out deliberately didn't you?
> Definitely Toppy


Correct


----------



## Willow_Warren

Someone has managed to snuggle up to Lola...


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Correct


Oh Chunky, how could you??
Humblest apologies to Bunty:Sorry.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Correct


You can see his brain cells firing madly in the first photo


----------



## £54etgfb6

A wink from miri this morning (;


----------



## SbanR

It's turned cold and grey again but Ollie says Spring is definitely here


----------



## £54etgfb6

SbanR said:


> It's turned cold and grey again but Ollie says Spring is definitely here
> View attachment 463634
> View attachment 463635


Hope you don't mind me asking but do you take Ollie out further than a garden? How does he react to dogs? I take Miri out in the garden but I have a school next to my house where I wish I could take her to. I'm terrified of what I'd do if a dog was off-lead so I've never taken the risk ): I have met someone walking their cat down the street though in my city and I'm not sure how it pans out with dogs?


----------



## SbanR

bmr10 said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking but do you take Ollie out further than a garden? How does he react to dogs? I take Miri out in the garden but I have a school next to my house where I wish I could take her to. I'm terrified of what I'd do if a dog was off-lead so I've never taken the risk ): I have met someone walking their cat down the street though in my city and I'm not sure how it pans out with dogs?


I do take Ollie out. There are 2 footpaths (about the length of a short block) and a large landscaped area nearby. Popular with local dog walkers.
Very responsible dog walkers in my area. Majority of dogs are kept on a lead. The few that are off lead (in the landscaped area) are immediately recalled by their owners and put on lead when we're spotted.

Ps. There's lots of room for avoiding action here


----------



## £54etgfb6

SbanR said:


> I do take Ollie out. There are 2 footpaths (about the length of a short block) and a large landscaped area nearby. Popular with local dog walkers.
> Very responsible dog walkers in my area. Majority of dogs are kept on a lead. The few that are off lead (in the landscaped area) are immediately recalled by their owners and put on lead when we're spotted.
> 
> Ps. There's lots of room for avoiding action here


thank you for telling me your experiences with it! As someone who is scared of dogs and has had too many experiences with dogs running towards me to say hello, and their owners unable to call them back, I think I'm just a bit paranoid the same would happen with Miri and I'd end up with a dog (likely bigger than me) trying to hurt her ): I think, if I do take that step, I will wait til lockdown is over and I can have another person with me


----------



## immum

Indie having a big stretch









And my conifer seems to have grown a head and tail....


----------



## ChaosCat

bmr10 said:


> thank you for telling me your experiences with it! As someone who is scared of dogs and has had too many experiences with dogs running towards me to say hello, and their owners unable to call them back, I think I'm just a bit paranoid the same would happen with Miri and I'd end up with a dog (likely bigger than me) trying to hurt her ): I think, if I do take that step, I will wait til lockdown is over and I can have another person with me


While Mojo was still being introduced to Annie and so couldn't have free access to the garden, he walked me on a leash three times a day. He walked me as he lead and I followed- and he walked far. When a dog came our way, whether it was on a leash of not, I simply lifted Mojo up and held him on my arm until it was past. He stayed calm, I stayed calm and the dogs weren't interested.
The problem is if you get worried or anxious when a dog approaches as that will transfer to Miri.


----------



## LittleEms

Bugsy loving life on his recently discovered sofa in the conservatory!


----------



## mrsfarq

Almost snap again @LittleEms

Comfy there Elroy?


----------



## LeArthur

Nora was purring so obviously she was drooling. When it drops she jumps away because I think it makes her jump!


----------



## Charity

Toppy just heard a silly joke, it was hilarious










Bunty didn't think so


----------



## Cully

LeArthur said:


> Nora was purring so obviously she was drooling. When it drops she jumps away because I think it makes her jump!
> 
> View attachment 463679


Misty was sick once after eating chicken. Of course, she kept trying to back away from it and couldn't understand what this stuff was coming out of her mouth.
As she tried to run away from it poor girl spread it everywhere.
A small amount of ick travels a long way via panicking kitty.
Nora is super sweet, even with the drool.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Toppy just heard a silly joke, it was hilarious
> 
> View attachment 463691
> 
> 
> Bunty didn't think so
> 
> View attachment 463692


Wonderful:Hilarious


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Lil one had the hiccups this morning, she was not amused. But at least they didn't last long .


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy just heard a silly joke, it was hilarious
> 
> View attachment 463691
> 
> 
> Bunty didn't think so
> 
> View attachment 463692


Perhaps it was a bit rude for Bunty's tender ears.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Perhaps it was a bit rude for Bunty's tender ears.


What? A boy's joke you mean


----------



## Cully

And I thought


Charity said:


> What? A boy's joke you mean


Ok, maybe it was too silly for Bunty. We know boy's think their jokes are hilarious. Can't think why!!


----------



## Purplecatlover

This morning Jasper had a lovely nap with his tongue out , then I was about to cut the Amazon box up to recycle but Jasper thought he'd play hide and seek. Then the last photo is a few mins ago. Since getting out of hospital I've been feeling sick and headachey on and off. Not a clue why, it comes on so randomly. Hoping it goes away soon, so we had an afternoon nap


----------



## LeArthur

Cully said:


> Misty was sick once after eating chicken. Of course, she kept trying to back away from it and couldn't understand what this stuff was coming out of her mouth.
> As she tried to run away from it poor girl spread it everywhere.
> A small amount of ick travels a long way via panicking kitty.
> Nora is super sweet, even with the drool.


 Thankfully, Nora's drool just gets caught in her bib!

Although I'll bare in mind what Misty did in case Nora is ever sick!


----------



## AstroKitties

Worn out after successully killing her teaser squeaking mouse that is normally firmly attached to a door.


----------



## £54etgfb6

a certain someone harassing her roommates... a someone who is very fluffy...


----------



## Charity

Bunty's not helping me with my sorting out today, she'd rather distract me being silly.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty's not helping me with my sorting out today, she'd rather distract me being silly.
> 
> View attachment 463773


I do love your silly look Bunty.


----------



## ChaosCat

Seems there's some bad smell around


----------



## Bethanjane22

We've had some major zoomies here this morning! They've been non stop running around, wrestling and just being goofs!

Then I opened the door and interrupted some scheming...


----------



## Britt

A cat's life is so hard


----------



## Bethanjane22

Just making sure I don't get too comfortable on the sofa...it's dinner time in approximately 50 minutes.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Sorry for the spam, but I couldn't not post these!


----------



## Jenbob21

Gorgeous, so pleased their sisterly bond is back! I followed their story closely when I first joined the forum :Cat


----------



## Psygon

Earlier today my husband left his wardrobe open and as I went by I thought aww how cute does Jammy look. And then I spotted the extra eye


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Milo going crazy for his new catnip toy! Going full space cadet!


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Earlier today my husband left his wardrobe open and as I went by I thought aww how cute does Jammy look. And then I spotted the extra eye
> 
> View attachment 463873
> View attachment 463874


Hahaha :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

But who is it?? Ted?

Your gang are always so comical, I love seeing them


----------



## ebonycat

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Milo going crazy for his new catnip toy! Going full space cadet!
> View attachment 463875


It makes me so happy seeing cats play


----------



## Charity

Sunday snooze


----------



## Jojomomo

Best pic of my pair for a little while


----------



## Psygon

Think Jammy is feeling a little under the weather. But CK and Waffles are keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## ewelsh

Libby playing with Daddy last night.


























she just loves her butterfly from her secret Santa @Bethanjane22


----------



## SbanR

Ollie starting his first hedge walk of 2021


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Ollie starting his first hedge walk of 2021
> View attachment 463962
> View attachment 463963
> View attachment 463964


He would definitely win a prize for most adventurous cat. :Jawdrop


----------



## jasperthecat

I've heard about crop circles but now it appears that mysterious happenings are taking place in lowly seed trays!
I've recently planted my usual selection of lettuce seeds and given the quite severe frosts we've experienced recently in my area, I decided to bring some seedlings indoors from my unheated potting shed in order to get the seedlings growing.
All seemed to be going well and they were placed on the coolest of the north facing lounge window sills to prevent them from growing too spindly and on Sunday I even decided to remove the dome so that they were gradually exposed to cooler conditions.

Mysteriously a strange imprint over 1.5 cm deep appeared adjacent label to the middle in the tray and for the life of me I have no idea what caused it? I've asked Jasper and Ollie if they knew anything about it but they are saying they know nothing about it so it remains a mystery!
I'm just wondering if anyone else has an idea as to the cause?


----------



## ewelsh

jasperthecat said:


> I've heard about crop circles but now it appears that mysterious happenings are taking place in lowly seed trays!
> I've recently planted my usual selection of lettuce seeds and given the quite severe frosts we've experienced recently in my area, I decided to bring some seedlings indoors from my unheated potting shed in order to get the seedlings growing.
> All seemed to be going well and they were placed on the coolest of the north facing lounge window sills to prevent them from growing too spindly and on Sunday I even decided to remove the dome so that they were gradually exposed to cooler conditions.
> 
> Mysteriously a strange imprint over 1.5 cm deep appeared adjacent label to the middle in the tray and for the life of me I have no idea what caused it? I've asked Jasper and Ollie if they knew anything about it but they are saying they know nothing about it so it remains a mystery!
> I'm just wondering if anyone else has an idea as to the cause?


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

It could be a mouse with a large foot :Hilarious:Hilarious

At least ummm who ever did this, didn't eat them which is what has happened in my house!


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> It could be a mouse with a large foot :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> At least ummm who ever did this, didn't eat them which is what has happened in my house!


Well if it is a mouse then it's safe in my house!
My two are absolute wusses when it comes to dealing with large spiders these days and will back away if it runs toward them so I dread to think how they'd react to a mouse roaming about?


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> He would definitely win a prize for most adventurous cat. :Jawdrop


Oh no. I doubt he can beat @ChaosCat Annie and Mojo


----------



## Charity

Help! Stuck again :Meh


----------



## £54etgfb6

i guess no studying then... i wonder if she will write my lab report for me?


----------



## Psygon

At the secret tonk meeting Ted admitted that he doesn't know where the two-legs hide the dreamies and Waffles couldn't believe her ears.


----------



## jasperthecat

We had a delivery food delivery parcel for the boys from PAH. My OH as usual bought them several toys but guess which part of the delivery is most appealing?

Jasper on box-duty!


----------



## Willsee

Can't beat a spot of sunbathing


----------



## Charity

Out in the garden today


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Watch out - they're plotting again @Charity


----------



## Britt

I'm hungry


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Help! Stuck again :Meh
> 
> View attachment 463979


Oh TOPPY 
Now it's BOTH paws??


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Oh TOPPY
> Now it's BOTH paws??


I've cut his nails today which he hates so hopefully he won't be able to do it again for a while


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I've cut his nails today which he hates so hopefully he won't be able to do it again for a while


He does like to get himself in a pickle doesn't he 

But he's so loveable & too damn cute xx


----------



## Britt




----------



## Spirited_Violet

Meowmmm you need to stop feeding me that baby food (chicken), I'm a big girl now that only likes rabbit :Cat.

...my mistake lil one...:Arghh


----------



## LeArthur

Bet you can't guess what I was holding above my head


----------



## Charity

Not one of those mice was it? :Jawdrop


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Not one of those mice was it? :Jawdrop


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Oh that hasn't half made me chuckle!! I've not seen them for a few days actually!

Nope, all it took was just a shake


----------



## £54etgfb6

this is how miri accompanies me at my desk while i study. she looks like superman


----------



## Britt




----------



## SbanR




----------



## Spirited_Violet

<3


----------



## BarneyBobCat

New window bed! Couldn't get a decent photo due to the glorious sunshine


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Milo and his mouse.


----------



## SbanR

Gallifreyangirl said:


> View attachment 464190
> Milo and his mouse.


He's such a happy chilled out cat
May the three of you have many happy years together.


----------



## jasperthecat

Paws for thought!
Ollie's paws!


----------



## Britt




----------



## Charity

Wow! There must have been a lot of cat food in here, wonder where she's put it.


----------



## £54etgfb6

can i help you?


----------



## Willow_Warren

the light was a bit poor... but this is Lola chilling out toasting her tummy in front of the fire (and yes she did allow a little tummy tickle)

H x


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Nicola234

SbanR said:


> View attachment 464298
> View attachment 464299


Gorgeous  look at the length of that tail!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

SbanR said:


> View attachment 464298
> View attachment 464299


Awee!! They look so relaxed <3.


----------



## SbanR

Nicola234 said:


> Gorgeous  look at the length of that tail!


Haha. It's the camera angle


----------



## Spirited_Violet

The most professional looking photo I've taken of Freya and its infront of a taped together cardboard box 

















She's really enjoying the lighter weather though.


----------



## Nicola234

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 464307
> 
> The most professional looking photo I've taken of Freya and its infront of a taped together cardboard box
> View attachment 464308
> 
> 
> View attachment 464309
> 
> She's really enjoying the lighter weather though.


She's gorgeous, what breed is she if you don't mind me asking? X


----------



## Charity

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 464307
> 
> The most professional looking photo I've taken of Freya and its infront of a taped together cardboard box
> View attachment 464308
> 
> 
> View attachment 464309
> 
> She's really enjoying the lighter weather though.


Love her eyes, she looks as if all of life is a surprise


----------



## Charity

My OH took this one last night


----------



## GingerNinja

Luna must know that it's mother's Day as o got a rare cuddle this morning :Happy


----------



## jasperthecat

*The adventures of Jasper and Ollie*!

Look out Ollie...he's behind you!










Take your paw off me boy!










Go ahead Jasper if you feel lucky....make my day!










This is the daily ritual...Ollie sits in the same corner and Jasper climbs the robust scratching post just out of sight behind the curtain and he insists on climbing over Ollie rather than simply jumping onto the window sill which he could do with ease. Ollie often jumps up when Jasper is that spot but no, Jasper just has to use the same route every time.

There's always the same face-off each morning with the threat of biting by Ollie as Jasper pushes past/jumps over him him but it never amounts to anything more than a show of bravado by Ollie and once the ritual is over there are no more threats made until the next time when history repeats itself. It's a bit like watching a soap where my two are concerned


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Nicola234 said:


> She's gorgeous, what breed is she if you don't mind me asking? X


She's actually a mixture, her mom was an nfc cross and her dad a ragdoll!



Charity said:


> Love her eyes, she looks as if all of life is a surprise


Shes always so expressive <3.


----------



## Bethanjane22

The whole point of the frosting is to stop you seeing the whats out there! Naughty little curtain twitcher Luna :Cat


----------



## ebonycat

GingerNinja said:


> Luna must know that it's mother's Day as o got a rare cuddle this morning :Happy
> 
> View attachment 464326


Now that's the look of complete love


----------



## GingerNinja

ebonycat said:


> Now that's the look of complete love


She hides it well most of the time


----------



## Lunarags

bmr10 said:


> View attachment 464294
> 
> can i help you?


I have found Miku's doppelganger at last!















Ps i have NO idea what she's doing in that last pic


----------



## Lunarags

Also finally managed to get a pic of all of the spoilt kitties on their new cat tree!!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Lunarags said:


> Also finally managed to get a pic of all of the spoilt kitties on their new cat tree!!
> View attachment 464381
> View attachment 464382


the precious fluffies! The cream/ white cat looks so smug in the second photo xD and that dapper bow tie though!


----------



## Lunarags

Spirited_Violet said:


> The cream/ white cat looks so smug


She is called princess mila and we call it her royal basket



Spirited_Violet said:


> that dapper bow tie though!


We made it for him, its got a little bell as well!!! :Angelic


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lunarags said:


> I have found Miku's doppelganger at last!
> View attachment 464379
> View attachment 464380
> 
> Ps i have NO idea what she's doing in that last pic


Miku is gorgeous!! I suppose I'm biased since she looks just like Miri  The first photo reminded me of this one of Miri (breaking rules since it's older than 12 hours oopsie)


----------



## Lunarags

bmr10 said:


> Miku is gorgeous!! I suppose I'm biased since she looks just like Miri  The first photo reminded me of this one of Miri (breaking rules since it's older than 12 hours oopsie)
> View attachment 464408


They've even got the teeny tiny ear tufts


----------



## Lunarags

bmr10 said:


> Miku is gorgeous!! I suppose I'm biased since she looks just like Miri  The first photo reminded me of this one of Miri (breaking rules since it's older than 12 hours oopsie)
> View attachment 464408


I actually have that bedding as well


----------



## LeArthur




----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG! Arthur! I need to smooch your Battenburg scented tummy. I just do.


----------



## ebonycat

LeArthur said:


> View attachment 464410


Oh gosh Arthur you are too adorable.
I just love you :Kiss


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lunarags said:


> I actually have that bedding as well


These are too many coincidences... are you me?  feels like the twilight zone


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> View attachment 464410


Oh Arthur! I've missed seeing you asleep
Are you having sweet dreams


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> Oh Arthur! I've missed seeing you asleep
> Are you having sweet dreams


He was making some interesting noises. I had to put him at the top of his tree because he gave me a dead arm


----------



## Lunarags

LeArthur said:


> View attachment 464410


He looks like a bunny rabbit <3


----------



## Bethanjane22

Working from home this morning, so I have a little assistant helping me go through emails :Cat


----------



## Lunarags

NALA!!!! :Arghh


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova: Sister, can I share your bed?
Luna: No!
Nova: I'm going to anyway (jumps up)
Luna: I said NO!
Nova: If I clean your face, will you let me?
Luna:....fine!


----------



## Willsee

LeArthur said:


> View attachment 464410


I do believe this is the first time I've see Arthur smiling .


----------



## LittleEms

Little Bee doesn't go anywhere without her teddy.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Had double nail surgery last Monday (the 8th) and one isn't quite right so having to go get it checked tomorrow. Jasper is obviously interested and bothered haha :Hilarious


----------



## £54etgfb6

Purplecatlover said:


> Had double nail surgery last Monday (the 8th) and one isn't quite right so having to go get it checked tomorrow. Jasper is obviously interested and bothered haha :Hilarious
> View attachment 464457


Good luck for tomorrow!! As for Jasper- he's living his best life :Hilarious


----------



## Purplecatlover

bmr10 said:


> Good luck for tomorrow!! As for Jasper- he's living his best life :Hilarious


Thankyou. Hoping it's nothing serious, Jasper isn't interested as long as it's not his toes haha


----------



## Spirited_Violet

A (very early) morning with Freya.
From , wow this new 'toy' you got me is the best to. 'Wow there's a new bird out'

With a side of, meowm noooo I don't need brushing!!!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 464483
> 
> View attachment 464486
> 
> View attachment 464484
> 
> View attachment 464485
> 
> A (very early) morning with Freya.
> From , wow this new 'toy' you got me is the best to. 'Wow there's a new bird out'
> 
> With a side of, meowm noooo I don't need brushing!!!


is this "toy" a housecoat sash?  Miri will chase mines when I'm wearing it if it's not tied :Hilarious


----------



## Spirited_Violet

bmr10 said:


> is this "toy" a housecoat sash?  Miri will chase mines when I'm wearing it if it's not tied :Hilarious


Yeah it's my dressing gown sash :Hilarious. She forever swipes at/chases anything like that, laces are another one.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Spirited_Violet said:


> Yeah it's my dressing gown sash :Hilarious. She forever swipes at/chases anything like that, laces are another one.


haahha we have to put our shoes on in a different room with the door closed otherwise Miri will attack the laces and inadvertently attack your hand.


----------



## £54etgfb6

After being brushed, Miri has retreated to her Boots box.


----------



## Nicola234

Wee Indie saying hi when I got in from work this morning x


----------



## Summercat

@Nicola234 
What a lovely hello from Indie ❣


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Is it a bird? Is it a plane? Its Super...


----------



## Nicola234

Summercat said:


> @Nicola234
> What a lovely hello from Indie ❣


Thank you, he's such a sweet wee baby, couldn't have wished for a sweeter cat x


----------



## Bethanjane22

My OH took this and captioned it:

Do you ever feel like you're being watched?


----------



## Willsee

Bethanjane22 said:


> My OH took this and captioned it:
> 
> Do you ever feel like you're being watched?
> 
> View attachment 464525


Wow those are definitely scary looks :Jawdrop:Jawdrop


----------



## Willsee

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 464483
> 
> View attachment 464486
> 
> View attachment 464484
> 
> View attachment 464485
> 
> A (very early) morning with Freya.
> From , wow this new 'toy' you got me is the best to. 'Wow there's a new bird out'
> 
> With a side of, meowm noooo I don't need brushing!!!


I always love seeing pictures of Freya but the first one really made me chuckle, love the look on her face


----------



## LittleEms




----------



## SbanR

On watch duty again


----------



## StinWom

It's been a while since I posted a photo of Zelda, she got quite big! She was very playful yesterday night.


----------



## Purplecatlover

I'm really not doing great mentally. Jaspers here by my side as usual though. He jumped and came in for a cuddle


----------



## Charity

Good boy Jasper, I'm sure you can cheer your Mum up.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Another one from my OH. Apparently it's time for dinner! :Hilarious


----------



## Willsee

OK so Willow has taken to sitting as high as she can get in the kitchen


----------



## Charity

Relaxing tonight


----------



## LeArthur

Relaxing is what Friday nights are for apparently!


----------



## Ringypie

Iz Flint!


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> Iz Flint!
> View attachment 464578


:Kiss


----------



## Willsee

Ringypie said:


> Iz Flint!
> View attachment 464578


You can't beat waking up to the amazing face of Flint. :Happy

Made me chuckle out load just now, even my OH had to have a look


----------



## LittleEms

Ever since I got this chunky cardigan the kittens have fought over who gets to sit on my lap when I'm wearing it. Well Bee got inside it last night and made herself a nest!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

I can't wait to see how she'll look when she's fully grown, she changed so much already, at the moment she just seems to be getting... longer xD.


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> Iz Flint!
> View attachment 464578


You should post a daily photo of Flint in the Cheer Me Up thread Ringy


----------



## £54etgfb6

a big morning stretch. i love seeing cats little fangs poking out


----------



## Jesthar

Lorelei really should have learned by now not to wander into range when I'm bored and armed with fruit stickers...


----------



## Willsee

How can you resist those eyes


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Nicola234

Indie takes up more of the dogs bed than the dog lol


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Willsee said:


> How can you resist those eyes
> 
> View attachment 464619


Gosh those eyes are stunning!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Ever feel like you're being watched....


----------



## Purplecatlover

Always gotta be touching me


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you made a good choice to get back in bed...it's nice in here, don't leave me on my own"


----------



## LeArthur

I'm not allowed to get up yet


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova says: suns out tongues out


----------



## Charity

Having a very snoozy afternoon


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Having a very snoozy afternoon
> 
> View attachment 464682


Is Bunty happier now Charity? Have you got the replacement remote?


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Is Bunty happier now Charity? Have you got the replacement remote?


She's not too bad thanks, still a bit edgy. No sign of the remote yet, typical when you want something in a hurry. It did say it would take 3-10 days, its 8 tomorrow, so live in hope.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> She's not too bad thanks, still a bit edgy. No sign of the remote yet, typical when you want something in a hurry. It did say it would take 3-10 days, its 8 tomorrow, so live in hope.


3-10 days OR 3-10 Working days?!?!


----------



## Psygon

Busy weekend for us doing some putting up shelves for humans and cats.

But can you guess which is which?? All shelves modelled by CK.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri's day today


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> 3-10 days OR 3-10 Working days?!?!


Working days so that's by Wednesday


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Busy weekend for us doing some putting up shelves for humans and cats.
> 
> But can you guess which is which?? All shelves modelled by CK.
> 
> View attachment 464685
> View attachment 464686
> View attachment 464687
> View attachment 464688
> View attachment 464689
> View attachment 464690


Hmmm.

I think that the shelves with books and things on are for cats. They're nice and wide, multi level and have fun obstacles. The shelve in the window is for humans, it looks like it would make a good chin rest when watching the birds.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

From wheeee! to wuh-
oh... in milli seconds!


----------



## Kirstd78

Milo


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Having a very snoozy afternoon
> 
> View attachment 464682


Aww. Lazy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Charity

Toppy's just lounging around this morning










and here's Bunty popping her head out of the den I made for her. Don't tell anyone where she is


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy's just lounging around this morning
> 
> View attachment 464714
> 
> 
> and here's Bunty popping her head out of the den I made for her. Don't tell anyone where she is
> 
> View attachment 464715


Your secret is safe with us Bunty. Everyone needs their safe space:Cat.


----------



## jasperthecat

I was drawing out a design for a bird table/feeder which will match the catio so that it looks good, encourages birds to come to the feeder and the construction is in keeping with the catio.

Normally I'd use the dining room table for my drawing board but my OH is working from home and she has commandeered the DT so I thought as it's not a major issue I'd just relax on the bed and draw there.
Of course who else but Jasper would have to turn up and have his say....


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Did he approve of your design ??


----------



## jasperthecat

Bertie'sMum said:


> Did he approve of your design ??


I think the jury is out on that one! When it's up and running later in the week we'll have his opinion.


----------



## Psygon

Jam sandwich


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Jam sandwich
> 
> View attachment 464739


Yummy


----------



## lullabydream




----------



## Charity

Why is it when you're taking a photo they have to walk right up to the camera










Madam's not going out, she's enjoying the early morning sun indoors


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Silly meowwwm you know you can't do work at home.:Hilarious


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Charity said:


> Why is it when you're taking a photo they have to walk right up to the camera
> 
> View attachment 464762
> 
> 
> Madam's not going out, she's enjoying the early morning sun indoors
> 
> View attachment 464763


It's like the first ones on a catwalk modelling xD


----------



## LeArthur

I think I've just interrupted a meeting


----------



## lullabydream

LeArthur said:


> I think I've just interrupted a meeting
> 
> View attachment 464809


Is Hedwig the chair?


----------



## Charity

LeArthur said:


> I think I've just interrupted a meeting
> 
> View attachment 464809


You mean plotting


----------



## LeArthur

lullabydream said:


> Is Hedwig the chair?


Hedwig and Buckbeak 



Charity said:


> You mean plotting


----------



## Bethanjane22

We're on day 3 of separation today. No progress, Luna still growls at hisses at the mere sound of Nova. She even hissed at me yesterday 

She's so happy in her safe room, she's like a different cat.


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> I think I've just interrupted a meeting
> 
> View attachment 464809


I see they're being good felines and following Covid guidance, maintaining SD


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> I see they're being good felines and following Covid guidance, maintaining SD


:Hilarious:Hilarious​


----------



## Cully

This is the basket I put my jimjams in during the day.








Hm! Just how I like to find them. Nice and hairy.


----------



## Charity

Time for tea Mum










Yes, hurry up I'm bored


----------



## Raleigh

Cully said:


> This is the basket I put my jimjams in during the day.
> 
> Hm! Just how I like to find them. Nice and hairy.


They'll be nice and warm for you!


----------



## Psygon

CK - when I grow up I want to be like Ted 
Matchy matchy paws


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Willsee

You can't beat a Thursday lie in


----------



## Joy84

Taken this morning


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Phoebe, I've missed seeing you


----------



## SbanR

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 464924
> 
> 
> Taken this morning


What a scrumptious girl. Love those folded paws


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Willsee

I think Willow has decided she's not going to be moved from her new bed


----------



## Bethanjane22

A little lunchtime cat TV for these two :Cat:Cat


----------



## Trixie1

Bethanjane22 said:


> A little lunchtime cat TV for these two :Cat:Cat
> 
> View attachment 464989


It's wonderful to see these two just chilling in front of the tv, so sweet


----------



## Willsee

Bethanjane22 said:


> A little lunchtime cat TV for these two :Cat:Cat
> 
> View attachment 464989


This has made me smile  xxxx


----------



## Cully

After searching high and low I found her curled up on my scooter. Next to a warm radiator of course.


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> A little lunchtime cat TV for these two :Cat:Cat
> 
> View attachment 464989


Haha. Telly addicts. You'll end up with square eyes girls!


----------



## Joy84

She buried herself under my pillow!


----------



## lullabydream




----------



## slartibartfast

Toy frenzy!


----------



## LittleEms

On Saturdays we chill


----------



## Bethanjane22

Hissy and growly Saturday morning here. Luna is being a very stroppy girl, she wants to be in the room but doesn't want her sister here. Nova also wants to be in here so we're just monitoring them and trying to distract them as much as possible.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh dear @Bethanjane22 they are taking this spat seriously aren't they.
Will toys help? Will the tv go on again today? X


----------



## Charity

I don't know if this helps @Bethanjane though, reading it, I know you've covered some of it.

How to Manage Fighting and Aggression Between Cats (webmd.com)


----------



## Charity

Bunty can be such a pain when Toppy is trying to relax and have a snooze which he likes to do on his own. One of his pet hates is having his personal space invaded and nine times out of ten Bunty will come and want to cuddle right up close to him or even sit on top of him. Most times he just puts up with it but sometimes....there's been some growling and fisticuffs earlier and Toppy kicking her with his back feet until she gets fed up and goes away. He did manage to happily go to sleep for about ten minutes while she went onto the tower bed but then she decided to try again which woke him up so Mum intervened and pushed her off and she's now gone into her den. She'll get her own back later. 

Warning










Aaah, peace and quiet










Waiting for her chance to try again


----------



## Nicola234

Morning cuddles


----------



## Cully

LittleEms said:


> On Saturdays we chill
> 
> View attachment 465055


It looks like they've been doing stretching exercises too.


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> Toy frenzy!
> View attachment 465036
> View attachment 465037
> View attachment 465038
> View attachment 465039
> View attachment 465040
> View attachment 465041
> View attachment 465042
> View attachment 465043
> View attachment 465044
> View attachment 465045


Is that the full roll call, or are some missing today?


----------



## SbanR

@huckybuck how about some pics of Little H please.


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> Is that the full roll call, or are some missing today?


Just Jules and Potter, the rest was busy doing naughty things.


----------



## Raleigh

Nicola234 said:


> Morning cuddles


That is a seriously cosy cat! How long was it before you were permitted to move?


----------



## Nicola234

Raleigh said:


> That is a seriously cosy cat! How long was it before you were permitted to move?


It was about 40 minutes lol


----------



## Spirited_Violet

"Wherever you are, I wanna be right there with you, always"


----------



## Charity

Having one of those mad moments


----------



## Maurey

Long time no see, y'all :> thought I'd share a pic of my guys. I still have a lot to learn in the art of getting more than one cat to stay still for a photo lmao










Up front and center is my newest addition, Cheese Chips (though I just call him Chip or Chippy at home). He's 3y9m, and is Jumanji's daddy. Long story short, the breeder I got Jum from was a family friend that recently passed. He was her favourite former stud and neuter, so I couldn't leave his fate up to well, fate, and took him in, despite not really planning on a second kitty yet.

Jum herself is going through a really rough time with her fur and it's lushness - I really hope she's just preparing to (finally) grow in her adult coat, given that both my guys grow their thickest coat in summer. She recently turned 2 this January, and has grown to be quite the heavy little kitty, despite looking tiny next to her daddy.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> View attachment 465197


That's a lovely photo @SbanR


----------



## Charity

Why I keep buying them a bed each I'll never know


----------



## blkcat

It's been s long day of snuggles and snoozes over here.










With a little break to try the kitty bionks for a bit of mental stimulation. They were down pretty well all things considered.










He's currently melted, half in the sofa half in the steps.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Someone is feeling very chilled out this evening. I'm not sure if she's tired out from playing with the wand toy, or if it's the new Feliway Optimum we plugged in earlier.


----------



## LittleEms

This means I'm not allowed to get dressed and go to work right?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yep. Rule number 261: never move a cat that is using you as a sofa.


----------



## Joy84

Sunning her nose


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Seee I told you it was my chair. Fits me perfectly now! :Cat


----------



## Maurey

Chippy boy's big paw :>


----------



## Bethanjane22

This is the kind of photo I like to receive when I'm in work :Cat:Cat


----------



## SbanR




----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie working hard at relaxing in the sunlight coming through the bedroom window..


----------



## Charity

A lovely afternoon in the garden


----------



## Purplecatlover




----------



## blkcat

Blk sits with his front paws crossed a lot these days. I think he looks relaxed and sophisticated 










The boinks have featured again today, he was even more interested than yesterday. I had a little fun taking slo mo videos, they're pretty great for that.




























This was him eating. He would eat a bit, then look up at me, them go back to eating again.


----------



## Charity

Bunty's in a very good mood today, think that's almost a smile


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Bunty's in a very good mood today, think that's almost a smile
> 
> View attachment 465443
> 
> 
> View attachment 465444


So lovely to see Bunty's happy face :Cat


----------



## £54etgfb6

this is 10 seconds (a generous estimation) before she yells at me to play with her


----------



## raysmyheart

bmr10 said:


> View attachment 465448
> 
> this is 10 seconds (a generous estimation) before she yells at me to play with her


I love her pretty face and her expression is precious:Cat♥  Is she saying "I hope we are going to play"?


----------



## raysmyheart

Charity said:


> Bunty's in a very good mood today, think that's almost a smile
> 
> View attachment 465443
> 
> 
> View attachment 465444


It truly looks like Bunty is smiling in the first picture @Charity ! Now, this made _me_ smile! That is simply an awesome photo!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

A nice sunny day


----------



## Bethanjane22

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 465457
> 
> View attachment 465461
> 
> A nice sunny day


She's so gorgeous!


----------



## £54etgfb6

raysmyheart said:


> I love her pretty face and her expression is precious:Cat♥  Is she saying "I hope we are going to play"?


that or "Why do you have your phone out? it's play time!!"


----------



## Lunarags

*sniff sniff* "hooman...what...what is this...are you....are you in the bath without me....the one place I can't go...i feel sad, rejected, lonely, shocked and disappointed... '


----------



## £54etgfb6

sleeping with some very long arms!


----------



## LittleEms

A rare sighting of Mr Charlie! Thought I'd share as it's usually the kittens you see


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie making use of his barrel bed.


----------



## SbanR

I saw a blackbird fly in there








It got away


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I love Mr Charlie


----------



## Bethanjane22

jasperthecat said:


> Ollie making use of his barrel bed.


Oh Ollie is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Charity

Lazy afternoon


----------



## LeArthur

I know it's not a photo, but it was within the last 12 hours!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Brotherly love with a bit of sun worship.


----------



## slartibartfast

Lucifer Morningstar!


----------



## lullabydream

Ivy showing off her magnificent tail, whilst asleep on my pillow!


----------



## ewelsh

Loving Arthur’s energetic vibe, I think the birds are safe :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Daddy, whaddya mean you didn't know where I was? I was obviously under the tarpaulin covering the garden sofa...where else would I be?"


----------



## Charity

Oscar, that looks a lovely cosy place to hide but you've been spotted


----------



## Maurey

Chippy always looks like such a dapper gentleman in photos, so very serious and gruff, despite that being the exact opposite of his personality.










That is, until he starts to get properly sleepy and wants to get comfy


----------



## Bethanjane22

Maurey said:


> Chippy always looks like such a dapper gentleman in photos, so very serious and gruff, despite that being the exact opposite of his personality.
> 
> View attachment 465733
> 
> 
> That is, until he starts to get properly sleepy and wants to get comfy
> View attachment 465734
> View attachment 465735
> View attachment 465736


He's such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Bethanjane22

These two are enjoying some sun in the garden today :Cat:Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Bethanjane22 said:


> These two are enjoying some sun in the garden today :Cat:Cat
> 
> View attachment 465748


They look like cats who pretty much get on! I'm wondering if their disagreements are the fairly normal bickering - it just looks and sounds awful to us as humans (girls are much more worse at this than boys)


----------



## Charity

We're outdoors as well. Mr Sunny and Miss Shady


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> They look like cats who pretty much get on! I'm wondering if their disagreements are the fairly normal bickering - it just looks and sounds awful to us as humans (girls are much more worse at this than boys)


Potentially, but the worrying thing is them not getting over it like they would from a normal bit of bickering. The two times they've had big fights have resulted in them not being able to be in the same room without going for one another. We're going to be speaking to a behaviourist later this month to see if there is anything more we can be doing


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> We're outdoors as well. Mr Sunny and Miss Shady
> 
> View attachment 465763
> 
> 
> View attachment 465762


Toppy looks very content in the sun


----------



## Psygon

Time outside this morning with waffles and ck










CK's exploring whiskers 



























Guard tonks


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Meowwwwmmm I didnt do it I swear! Tell auntie I didnt do it. Look at my face I'm innocent!


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Time outside this morning with waffles and ck
> 
> View attachment 465797
> 
> 
> CK's exploring whiskers
> View attachment 465798
> 
> 
> View attachment 465799
> 
> 
> View attachment 465800
> 
> 
> Guard tonks
> View attachment 465801


That first one of CK really made me chuckle!

Any idea what he had spotted because I know it can't have been a toy on your head! 

Oh. But if someone else took the photo....


----------



## Callidora

Terrible quality I know, but I caught Gatsby in this pose on the Kitty cam while I was at work. 
I have no idea what was going on...


----------



## LittleEms

Terrible photo but little Bee and old man Charlie both slept on the bed last night which is a huge deal! She loves him and he thinks she's annoying and usually bats her and leaves haha


----------



## SbanR

Callidora said:


> View attachment 465833
> Terrible quality I know, but I caught Gatsby in this pose on the Kitty cam while I was at work.
> I have no idea what was going on...


Hahahahaha. Will you frame this and hang it up on your wall?


----------



## Charity

Hello, someone's left the toy bag out










Nobody's looking










So, I'll just help myself


----------



## Callidora

SbanR said:


> Hahahahaha. Will you frame this and hang it up on your wall?


Absolutely, it's her best angle


----------



## Bethanjane22

Taken shortly before a slapping match broke out.


----------



## Maurey

Bethanjane22 said:


> Taken shortly before a slapping match broke out.
> 
> View attachment 465861


Slapping matches on the cat tree is a bit of a tradition with mine, especially seeing as both of them like being on the top bunk and it's a tight squeeze for two cats, with their size ahah.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Sunny day for Miri ☀


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> Taken shortly before a slapping match broke out.
> 
> View attachment 465861


oh nooooooo was it over who got the top bunk


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> oh nooooooo was it over who got the top bunk


Nova has claimed the top one. Luna has attempted to climb up there whilst Nova has been asleep and it's ended it some very loud hissing and growling from both. 
Luna has many other options but as always, they both want the same spot all the time


----------



## ewelsh

I dare you to ask Mr @Bethanjane22 for a second tree


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> I dare you to ask Mr @Bethanjane22 for a second tree


Ha! He says "one in, one out". If I ask for anymore cat stuff, I'll be the "one out!"

They still have their old tree, in the what was once the prized spot by the window. Now it's ignored :Banghead


----------



## Cully

If only I could sleep so peacefully


----------



## Spirited_Violet

bmr10 said:


> Sunny day for Miri ☀
> View attachment 465865
> 
> View attachment 465866
> 
> View attachment 465867


Aaa I love that first photo!!!


----------



## Psygon

LeArthur said:


> That first one of CK really made me chuckle!
> 
> Any idea what he had spotted because I know it can't have been a toy on your head!
> 
> Oh. But if someone else took the photo....


Well... I'm not the only keen photographer in the house.


----------



## Spirited_Violet




----------



## Maurey

Psygon said:


> Well... I'm not the only keen photographer in the house.
> 
> View attachment 465895


I'm jealous of how wonderful the weather looks over there. We had another blizzard today :< it's April!


----------



## Psygon

Maurey said:


> I'm jealous of how wonderful the weather looks over there. We had another blizzard today :< it's April!


I wouldn't normally post a non cat related photo. But it's been a surprisingly warm day today. Over 20 degrees in our catio. Which meant this was a nice way to start the evening.


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I wouldn't normally post a non cat related photo. But it's been a surprisingly warm day today. Over 20 degrees in our catio. Which meant this was a nice way to start the evening.
> 
> View attachment 465896


Of course it's cat related if it's in your catio. Have a nice evening


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> I wouldn't normally post a non cat related photo. But it's been a surprisingly warm day today. Over 20 degrees in our catio. Which meant this was a nice way to start the evening.
> 
> View attachment 465896


Looks glorious there! It's been around 13 degrees in South Wales today but glorious sunshine too. Perfect for the long weekend :Cat


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Well... I'm not the only keen photographer in the house.
> 
> View attachment 465895


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Nicola234

Indie all tired out after playing in the sun today, he had great fun jumping up catching beasties and running sideways at Charlie wanting him to play with him :Hilarious I'll need to remember and take my phone out with me next time.


----------



## AstroKitties

Happy Easter xx


----------



## ewelsh

Stop interrupting me Mummy!


----------



## SbanR

Can you guess what's caught his attention?


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Can you guess what's caught his attention?
> View attachment 465933


Is it a troll


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Can you guess what's caught his attention?
> View attachment 465933


Not a bird's nest is it?


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Is it a troll
> 
> View attachment 465934


I thought they lived under bridges, not in hedges:Troll


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Is it a troll
> 
> View attachment 465934


If it had been, it would definitely have got his undivided attention. He loves sticks when out on a walk, and that troll is carrying a jolly interesting one


Charity said:


> Not a bird's nest is it?


Only if there's a bird sitting on it


----------



## Bethanjane22

Not a photo, but this is Nova's favourite time of the day in the warmer months. She LOVES the watering can. She gets so excited and loves to chase the drips.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Bethanjane22 said:


> Not a photo, but this is Nova's favourite time of the day in the warmer months. She LOVES the watering can. She gets so excited and loves to chase the drips.


I'm going to have to try this! She's loving it!!


----------



## jasperthecat

I can't remember putting that in my sock baskets in my wardrobe?

it's the first time Ollie's been allowed to go up there...judging by his reaction I get the distinct impression it won't be his last visit.


----------



## jasperthecat

One thing's for certain, there's no mistaking his breed with cheeks like that!


----------



## Charity

I've been weeding this morning and I prepared a hole where I'm going to plant a rose soon. The ground is very dry and dusty. Enter Toppy and rolls about on it making himself very dirty, then what does he do? He only fills in the hole! :Banghead He is an obsessive digger so any opportunity. You stupid boy (Captain Mainwaring voice|).










Meanwhile, Bunty's happily enjoying the sunshine (excuse my big weed)


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I've been weeding this morning and I prepared a hole where I'm going to plant a rose soon. The ground is very dry and dusty. Enter Toppy and rolls about on it making himself very dirty, then what does he do? He only fills in the hole! :Banghead He is an obsessive digger so any opportunity. You stupid boy (Captain Mainwaring voice|).
> 
> View attachment 465945
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Bunty's happily enjoying the sunshine (excuse my big weed)
> 
> View attachment 465946


For a second there I wondered what Toppy had filled the hole with. Then my brain started working properly.
And I really don't think you should be calling Bunty names. Tut tut!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> For a second there I wondered what Toppy had filled the hole with. Then my brain started working properly.
> And I really don't think you should be calling Bunty names. Tut tut!


It's OK, he didn't do anything unsavoury :Yuck, he just decided a practical joke to annoy his mother was a good idea so he filled the hole in...ha ha very funny.

I would never call Bunty anything derogatory


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> It's OK, he didn't do anything unsavoury :Yuck, he just decided a practical joke to annoy his mother was a good idea so he filled the hole in...ha ha very funny.QUOTE]
> 
> It reminded me of the springer we had and he used to follow behind me digging up the bedding plants I had just put in. Bless him, I expect he thought he was being helpful.


----------



## lymorelynn

Today we are 12 weeks old


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> I've been weeding this morning and I prepared a hole where I'm going to plant a rose soon. The ground is very dry and dusty. Enter Toppy and rolls about on it making himself very dirty, then what does he do? He only fills in the hole! :Banghead He is an obsessive digger so any opportunity. You stupid boy (Captain Mainwaring voice|).
> 
> View attachment 465945
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Bunty's happily enjoying the sunshine (excuse my big weed)
> 
> View attachment 465946


He looks very pleased with himself :Hilarious Oh Toppy you silly boy!


----------



## Bethanjane22

lymorelynn said:


> Today we are 12 weeks old
> View attachment 465950


They've grown so much :Cat


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Today we are 12 weeks old
> View attachment 465950


What a sweet picture


----------



## Psygon

CK - look at me I'm as big as Ted!!









Ted - no way pip squeak.


----------



## lullabydream

Awwwww I love CK @Psygon


----------



## SbanR

Morning fun
The pigeon didn't want to play


----------



## SbanR

Resting after breakfast


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Today we are 12 weeks old
> View attachment 465950


Oh wow 12 weeks already! Happy 12th weeks darling Moonlight and beautiful Tutu xxxxxxxx xx

Happy 12 weeks old little ones, let's celebrate


----------



## Britt

Half of the furniture that I have is for my cats. And you haven't seen the cat run yet


----------



## lymorelynn

Cat daddy enjoys a nap with kittens


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Cat daddy enjoys a nap with kittens
> View attachment 465994


That is absolutely adorable, look at little Tutu snuggled in..:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## popcornsmum

I made a sensory tray for my son but erm someone rather likes digging the oats and laying in them! She even has an oat on her nose!!


----------



## Willsee

SbanR said:


> Resting after breakfast
> View attachment 465986


Just look at that floofy tummy


----------



## Willsee

lymorelynn said:


> Today we are 12 weeks old
> View attachment 465950


Wow where has the time gone , they are so lovely, makes me want to add to my two .


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> I made a sensory tray for my son but erm someone rather likes digging the oats and laying in them! She even has an oat on her nose!!
> View attachment 466002


As long as she doesn't leave you a little present in appreciation of your thoughtfulness


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Cat daddy enjoys a nap with kittens
> View attachment 465994


That's a lovely picture


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 465999


Looking very cosy there Lottie xx


----------



## Charity

We've had our tea, now its time for a snooze before bedtime


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> As long as she doesn't leave you a little present in appreciation of your thoughtfulness


I was going to say something similar but thought I'd wait for you to lower the tone.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I was going to say something similar but thought I'd wait for you to lower the tone.


It's even worse when you keep it in to grow


----------



## huckybuck

Nothing has changed - Grace needs to go to weight watchers!


----------



## huckybuck

She will literally eat anything....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Grace! It’s Fat Club for you if you’re not careful


----------



## Maurey

huckybuck said:


> Nothing has changed - Grace needs to go to weight watchers!
> 
> View attachment 466065


This one in particular gives me anxiety. Juma is particularly curious about anything that smells like chocolate for some stupid reason, so I have to be super careful whenever I have any. She's tried to steal brownies from be before, strange cat.


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> As long as she doesn't leave you a little present in appreciation of your thoughtfulness


You know she kept digging and we were like Poppppcorn! But then she lay in it! Last night she scooped the oats up with her paw and ate them!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Nothing has changed - Grace needs to go to weight watchers!
> 
> View attachment 466065


Oh Gwacie :Hilarious:Hilarious your meant to be like Grace Kelly, but, I bet she liked chocolate and yellow roses too


----------



## Bethanjane22

Spotted a wild jungle cat in our living room today.


----------



## Maurey

Juma says no more YouTube


----------



## Psygon

Just chillin'










Well maybe not chillin' - he is on a heat mat


----------



## Psygon

Waffles and Ted switched. Waffles is more of a contortionist.


----------



## huckybuck

Maurey said:


> This one in particular gives me anxiety. Juma is particularly curious about anything that smells like chocolate for some stupid reason, so I have to be super careful whenever I have any. She's tried to steal brownies from be before, strange cat.


I am conscious it was chocolate butter cream but I figured she'd have to eat quite a lot for it to be worrying - I let her have a lick then put the cake dome swiftly on top!


----------



## Maurey

Big news before I go sleep :>














operation "put a second fleece on the bed" was a success apparently. It'll be a month of them living together (and being reacquainted) at my flat on the 8th.


----------



## Charity

Toppy's waiting for his new bed to arrive today. Yes, I know, another one to add to the 101 others we've got but I couldn't resist. OH's arranging for me to attend the next meeting of Cat Beds Anonymous


----------



## huckybuck

Perhaps if I dream about it being refilled when I wake up it will be!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Why on earth have you bought a new pet Mum? She's got a funny accent that's quite annoying!! Perhaps if I sit on her face she will shut up?


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Toppy's waiting for his new bed to arrive today. Yes, I know, another one to add to the 101 others we've got but I couldn't resist. OH's arranging for me to attend the next meeting of Cat Beds Anonymous
> 
> View attachment 466142


Oh I say Toppy, another bed, you are a spoilt boy, what colour is it?


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Why on earth have you bought a new pet Mum? She's got a funny accent that's quite annoying!! Perhaps if I sit on her face she will shut up?
> 
> View attachment 466144


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Oh I say Toppy, another bed, you are a spoilt boy, what colour is it?


Will show it off later when it arrives, assuming someone is sitting on it that is . They'll probably ignore it for about two months.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy's waiting for his new bed to arrive today. Yes, I know, another one to add to the 101 others we've got but I couldn't resist. OH's arranging for me to attend the next meeting of Cat Beds Anonymous
> 
> View attachment 466142


Try tracking it Toppy, it's quite exciting watching the van get nearer. Not long now


----------



## Bethanjane22

I don't remember ordering these two new cat ornaments


----------



## Charity

Well, here's the new bed, nice fluffy warm doughnut bed. It's had miniscule interest from Toppy and absolutely zilch from Bunty.  I'm hoping they might be more into it tonight...or it could take three months.


----------



## Maurey

Charity said:


> Well, here's the new bed, nice fluffy warm doughnut bed. It's had miniscule interest from Toppy and absolutely zilch from Bunty.  I'm hoping they might be more into it tonight...or it could take three months.
> 
> View attachment 466164


I keep wanting to order a bed like this, but 80cm in diameter so both of mine could fit. With summer coming hopefully soon (who am I kidding, we had a blizzard recently), though, I think I might be better off investing in a cooling mat, instead. Especially since both of mine grow their thick coats and manes for summer because they just gotta ahah.

Hopefully yours take to their new bed soon! Have you tried catnip or silvervine with any of the new beds you get them to take away the new furniture smell? I've also had success with just rubbing something that smells like one of the cats on a new thing, the other one immediately comes over, cuz obviously it's gotta smell like them too lmao


----------



## lullabydream

That's lovely @Charity I was tempted by a bed similiar for Ivy. However I had bed envy of my son's friends cat bed. So, as I was browsing came across one similiar so bought that and a cheap bed for £6 Put them out yesterday. She loves the cheap one so much, the one I really wanted she went in today 5 minutes and that's that!
To be honest I have lots of dog beds in the loft that are probably suitable too!

Fingers crossed for Toppy and Bunty to really enjoy the bed soon


----------



## Charity

Maurey said:


> I keep wanting to order a bed like this, but 80cm in diameter so both of mine could fit. With summer coming hopefully soon (who am I kidding, we had a blizzard recently), though, I think I might be better off investing in a cooling mat, instead. Especially since both of mine grow their thick coats and manes for summer because they just gotta ahah.
> 
> Hopefully yours take to their new bed soon! Have you tried catnip or silvervine with any of the new beds you get them to take away the new furniture smell? I've also had success with just rubbing something that smells like one of the cats on a new thing, the other one immediately comes over, cuz obviously it's gotta smell like them too lmao


I'll spray some Feliway on it later. I know if I had bought something for us, say a blanket, and laid it on the floor, they would be all over it and sitting on it straight away, but when its for them, it gets ignored. :Banghead


----------



## Nicola234

Charity said:


> Well, here's the new bed, nice fluffy warm doughnut bed. It's had miniscule interest from Toppy and absolutely zilch from Bunty.  I'm hoping they might be more into it tonight...or it could take three months.
> 
> View attachment 466164


Aww I hope they like it  I bought one for indie, I kept it 5 months in the hope he'd use it lol but he went out his way to avoid it, wouldn't even stand on it  so I gave it away. He always sleeps on the dogs bed, so I bought him a smaller version of the dogs bed and yet again he won't go near it :Shifty no more beds for Indie :Hilarious


----------



## Maurey

Chips has a new blanket, apparently


----------



## huckybuck

Maurey said:


> Chips has a new blanket, apparently
> 
> View attachment 466184
> View attachment 466185


So has Grace and she's not overly impressed


----------



## SbanR

No blankets here


----------



## Joy84

Who needs a new bed when silly hoomans left a serviette for the Easter basket unattended on the kitchen table...








*pic is from Sunday, but matched the theme of the conversation


----------



## popcornsmum

Bed? What's that? Oh the thing im laying right next to? I only have 3 of them so I sleep on the clean washing in the washing basket and cover it in hair instead.


----------



## £54etgfb6

these are bad quality but the positions Miri contorts herself into to be as close as possible to me while I study is so funny to me... why are your arms in the air like that?


----------



## Psygon

Since we're talking about beds. This is teds favourite (this was earlier when I was working).


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> Since we're talking about beds. This is teds favourite (this was earlier when I was working).
> 
> View attachment 466211


Oh Ted, you're such a sweet boy :Cat


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Since we're talking about beds. This is teds favourite (this was earlier when I was working).
> 
> View attachment 466211


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Well, here's the new bed, nice fluffy warm doughnut bed. It's had miniscule interest from Toppy and absolutely zilch from Bunty.  I'm hoping they might be more into it tonight...or it could take three months.
> 
> View attachment 466164


Ooh that looks comfy, but probably has that 'new' odour. Try sleeping with it or sitting on it so it has a familiar smell. I have to do that when I've washed Misty's blankets/beds/soft toys. Not sure what that says about my personal fragrance!!


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> Who needs a new bed when silly hoomans left a serviette for the Easter basket unattended on the kitchen table...
> View attachment 466201
> 
> *pic is from Sunday, but matched the theme of the conversation


Well what do you expect when it's perfectly Phoebe size?


----------



## Nicola234

It's a hard life!


----------



## Bethanjane22

I'm back in work today after a nice long (6 day) weekend!

My OH just sent me this of the girls :Cat:Cat


----------



## Charity

Someone's decided its worth a try. Just noticed when the sun is on it it sparkles.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Someone's decided its worth a try. Just noticed when the sun is on it it sparkles.
> 
> View attachment 466256


It does look like a very cosy bed, and Toppy looks incredibly content!


----------



## Maurey

Trying to get a family portrait of these two is like trying to get young kids to take a nice photo. They just gotta make faces, or are unable to stay still for more than a second at a time.

In case anyone's struggling to tell 'em apart, like some people irl do, Chips is on the left, and Jum, his daughter, is in the right.






























​


----------



## Lunarags

My very pregnant queen loafing out today, looking huge (note the splayed foot)


----------



## SbanR

Back on look out duty


----------



## huckybuck

Maurey said:


> Trying to get a family portrait of these two is like trying to get young kids to take a nice photo. They just gotta make faces, or are unable to stay still for more than a second at a time.
> 
> In case anyone's struggling to tell 'em apart, like some people irl do, Chips is on the left, and Jum, his daughter, is in the right.
> 
> View attachment 466272
> View attachment 466273
> View attachment 466274
> View attachment 466275
> 
> ​


Chips has got the magnificent male muzzle - he's def a boy!!! And Jum is simply a softer more feminine version - gorgeous!


----------



## Maurey

huckybuck said:


> Chips has got the magnificent male muzzle - he's def a boy!!! And Jum is simply a softer more feminine version - gorgeous!


Thank you!
You'd be surprised, though - back before Covid we used to go on a lot of walks, and people used to either call Jum a boy, or think she was a Siberian, with a few calling her a Weegie for some reason (they're uncommon here). Had a couple older ladies freak out b.c they thought she was a lynx, as well.

To be fair to friends & fam, though, they can be tough to tell apart from the back, or when you can't see their heads clearly! If they're not side by side, it can be tough to differentiate their colours, given Jum is cream, and Chips a very light/soft red :>


----------



## lullabydream

Ivy enjoying time in my sons room, watching Cat TV


----------



## LittleEms

My elegant little lady :Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

CK


----------



## Lunarags

LittleEms said:


> My elegant little lady :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 466317


Defying gravity


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Careful CK, there’s a trap door lever next to your bed...!


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Careful CK, there's a trap door lever next to your bed...!


Hehehe it's a radiator valve (which maybe explains my CK looks so blissed out hehe).


----------



## Nicola234

Lying watching tv wearing a ragdoll hat :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

Waffles knows she is in the way and really doesn't care :-D


----------



## Lunarags

Psygon said:


> Waffles knows she is in the way and really doesn't care :-D
> 
> View attachment 466365


Apparently if you give the cat its own computer they will sit in front of that one instead. I dont know how true that is and dont have enough money to try it tho lol


----------



## Charity

Toppy wants to play but without getting out of bed


----------



## SbanR

Someone has developed a diseased tail


----------



## AstroKitties

Luna has thoroughly enjoyed birthday celebrations with my youngest daughter.









No balloons were harmed.








Thankfully hopped in prior to addition of water.








Now having a really long nap.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Whatcha making @Psygon ?


----------



## Jojomomo

Nap buddy :Cat


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur had a small, furry, four legged visitor. Obviously, as soon as it saw him, it ran back to where it came from. But Arthur wanted to know where that was


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> Toppy wants to play but without getting out of bed
> 
> View attachment 466367
> 
> 
> View attachment 466368
> 
> 
> View attachment 466366


Is that the Wooly Wiggler? 

I'm pleased to see it hasn't broken!!


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Whatcha making @Psygon ?


I'm prepping to launch on Etsy  Well... theoretically that's the plan anyway  (most people will know I have this plan at least once a year to launch on Etsy and then never get around to finishing haha)
right now I am creating some instagram adverts  And mostly having fun making little versions of my previous cats and a totally made up ragdoll


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Is that the Wooly Wiggler?
> 
> I'm pleased to see it hasn't broken!!


Yes, they play with it a lot. It's pretty strong.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Psygon said:


> I'm prepping to launch on Etsy  Well... theoretically that's the plan anyway  (most people will know I have this plan at least once a year to launch on Etsy and then never get around to finishing haha)
> right now I am creating some instagram adverts  And mostly having fun making little versions of my previous cats and a totally made up ragdoll
> 
> View attachment 466392
> View attachment 466393


Oh goodie! I fear more Oscar mugs may be needed


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> I'm prepping to launch on Etsy  Well... theoretically that's the plan anyway  (most people will know I have this plan at least once a year to launch on Etsy and then never get around to finishing haha)
> right now I am creating some instagram adverts  And mostly having fun making little versions of my previous cats and a totally made up ragdoll
> 
> View attachment 466392
> View attachment 466393


These are so good @Psygon i'll definitely purchase a Luna & Nova mug when you're up and running :Cat


----------



## lullabydream

AstroKitties said:


> Luna has thoroughly enjoyed birthday celebrations with my youngest daughter.
> 
> View attachment 466371
> 
> No balloons were harmed.
> View attachment 466372
> 
> Thankfully hopped in prior to addition of water.
> View attachment 466373
> 
> Now having a really long nap.


It was my youngest son's birthday today too.. He's in his 20s. So last night was party at the computer with copious amounts of alcohol with good friends.


----------



## Joy84

Hands up if you think she'll end up on the floor ...
‍:Facepalm


----------



## Bethanjane22

This one is full of beans this morning.
I however am not :Arghh

I'm running on 3 hours sleep, after a very restless night. Our next door neighbours decided to throw a party, which was loud and currently illegal due to Covid. They seemed to be keeping it fairly civil until we went to bed. Then the music got louder, the beer pong came out, it was so anti-social.

Luna & Nova were very unsettled by the noises and they could see people moving on the other side of the fence.

We fed them, got them settled and went to bed. Then I heard cat fight sounds, came down and they were both on edge so I tried to settle them again, and after a bit of hissing abs growling I managed to.

Then I couldn't sleep as my anxiety had gone through the roof and the noise from next door was ridiculous. My OH put ear plugs in and started snoring, so that didn't help.

So long story short, I'm a very tired anxious human today. Happy Sunday!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'd have rung the Police @Bethanjane22 - yes some would say that makes me a misery but flipping heck - hope the kitties are okay after their middle of the night grumps.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'd have rung the Police @Bethanjane22 - yes some would say that makes me a misery but flipping heck - hope the kitties are okay after their middle of the night grumps.


We have a bit of a history with them, as this isn't the first time. We've been round twice before (during the pandemic) to complain about noise. After which they made us feel like we were the problem, turned it around on us and made out that we were making them feel uncomfortable in their own home.
You couldn't write it honestly! At 2am I was on the verge of calling the police, but they'd have known it was us.

The girls seem fine this morning, a little bit of slappy paws, but no hissing or growling.

My OH is about to get his own back by putting up some pictures on our adjoining wall. I told him to use a hammer and nails!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tell him to do some extra banging, to help their hangover


----------



## Charity

Poor you @Bethanjane22, hope you can catch up on your sleep today. People like your neighbours really drive me mad, especially in the current situation and perhaps some police intervention might stop them doing it again though understand its not easy.. I'd definitely be doing a lot of banging and as early as possible as they'll no doubt be asleep until lunchtime. . I hope Luna and Nova won't be too stressed today xx


----------



## jasperthecat

We had a very heavy snowfall this morning. Ollie and Jasper were both bemused by it, not to mention us as we'd planned a little garden tidying up but that will have to be put on hold.

I loved the expression on Jasper's face when he saw it and couldn't resists capturing a shot of it.


----------



## Raleigh

jasperthecat said:


> We had a very heavy snowfall this morning. Ollie and Jasper were both bemused by it, not to mention us as we'd planned a little garden tidying up but that will have to be put on hold.
> 
> I loved the expression on Jasper's face when he saw it and couldn't resists capturing a shot of it.


Those eyes are stunning! Although I love the resentful look cats have when it snows, as if they're sure it must be their human's fault somehow.


----------



## jasperthecat

Raleigh said:


> Those eyes are stunning! Although I love the resentful look cats have when it snows, as if they're sure it must be their human's fault somehow.


Thank you.
Everyone remarks about Jasper's eyes....his mum has exactly the same coloured eyes. This morning when he peered out of the window he had that "what the heck is it?" look on his face when he saw it hurling down.
He turned around to look at my OH as if to ask what's going on?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Photo overload as I couldn't decide which he looked cutest in!




































H. X


----------



## Lunarags

jasperthecat said:


> Thank you.
> Everyone remarks about Jasper's eyes....his mum has exactly the same coloured eyes. This morning when he peered out of the window he had that "what the heck is it?" look on his face when he saw it hurling down.
> He turned around to look at my OH as if to ask what's going on?


Oh no he looks sad!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

The look of excitement whenever I'm approaching leaving a room never gets old. She always trails along just a little ahead.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Poor you @Bethanjane22, hope you can catch up on your sleep today. People like your neighbours really drive me mad, especially in the current situation and perhaps some police intervention might stop them doing it again though understand its not easy.. I'd definitely be doing a lot of banging and as early as possible as they'll no doubt be asleep until lunchtime. . I hope Luna and Nova won't be too stressed today xx


They've not paid attention to the Covid rules at all over the last year, it's very frustrating.

we considered calling the police to teach them a lesson, but we have to live next to them and don't want the drama involved with calling the police.

We're not planning to live here forever, and we've agreed our next home will be detached and without very close neighbours :Hilarious


----------



## jasperthecat

Lunarags said:


> Oh no he looks sad!


LOL I wouldn't say sad, more a case of bemusement....when he jumped onto the windowsill his face was a picture.
It's not as if he hadn't seen snow...he was just bemused by it this morning.

One thing's for certain. neither of them like the cold so the catio won't get any cat visits today, that's for sure....we have to lever them out of the lounge window to get them to go into it at the best of times when it's fine so there's no chance of them going out today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother what do you mean you didn't know where I was? I was in the phormium, obviously - where else would I be? I know I've not been in the middle of this for a while but I thought you'd realise..."


----------



## Cully

LeArthur said:


> Arthur had a small, furry, four legged visitor. Obviously, as soon as it saw him, it ran back to where it came from. But Arthur wanted to know where that was
> 
> View attachment 466390


Any luck Arthur?


----------



## Cully

Misty just checking with me if she has time for a nap before dinner.


----------



## Lunarags

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother what do you mean you didn't know where I was? I was in the phormium, obviously - where else would I be? I know I've not been in the middle of this for a while but I thought you'd realise..."
> 
> View attachment 466447


Very well camoflaged there as well, i bet you were looking for hours!


----------



## Charity

Half an hour ago, I sat down with a cup of tea and a piece of Victoria sponge which I put on the coffee table. I then went out in the kitchen to fetch something and when I came back, there was the plate...empty!  A few feet away by the TV, in the clutches of Toppy was my cake. :Meh It was the last slice as well.


----------



## SbanR

Toppy has your best interests at heart @Charity 
He's obviously decided you've had enough cake


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Half an hour ago, I sat down with a cup of tea and a piece of Victoria sponge which I put on the coffee table. I then went out in the kitchen to fetch something and when I came back, there was the plate...empty!  A few feet away by the TV, in the clutches of Toppy was my cake. :Meh It was the last slice as well.
> 
> View attachment 466453


Oh @Charity not the last slice!! Naughty boy Toppy!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova is pretending to be a bush so she can catch the bugs. It's not going very well.


----------



## Psygon

Neighbours are Very interesting


----------



## LeArthur

Cully said:


> Any luck Arthur?


Nope.

This morning when I let him out, one of the neighbourhood cats ran out of the garden, with a mouse in it's mouth. Arthur saw the cat, but I don't think he realised there was a mouse in it's mouth because he's been sat in the same spot again for aaaaaaages today!


----------



## GingerNinja

@LeArthur does he not yet and jump the fence? I thought this the other day when you posted pics of Arthur watching the birds


----------



## GingerNinja

Watching the birds outside and looking handsome :Shamefullyembarrased (I know I'm biased!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes yes, handsome cat and all that...is your chair an Ercol? I love it. 

 xx


----------



## Lunarags

Chillingggg


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes yes, handsome cat and all that...is your chair an Ercol? I love it.
> 
> xx


Yes, treated myself to two when I moved


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh GN, my favourite. Our sofas and chair in the lounge are Ercol. I love them so so much. Just beautiful.


----------



## LeArthur

GingerNinja said:


> @LeArthur does he not yet and jump the fence? I thought this the other day when you posted pics of Arthur watching the birds


No he doesn't, jumping 6 feet isn't on is radar as a possibility :Hilarious


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Relaxed Milo.


----------



## Cully

Yes Mum, I know my tartan blanket is comfy but I thought I'd just try this new plasticky bed you kindly left for me.








(Don't worry, I removed it as soon as I'd taken the pic).


----------



## Willsee

A bit of chilling out on the top shelf this morning


----------



## Charity

Enjoying the fresh air early this morning


----------



## huckybuck

Nothing to do with me Mum


----------



## huckybuck

Well it wasn't me - I just eat them!


----------



## Maurey

huckybuck said:


> Nothing to do with me Mum
> 
> View attachment 466543


I'm surprised that cloche is still intact lmao. I feel Jum's priority would be to get at the food under it over messing with flowers ahah.


----------



## Bethanjane22

All aboard the kitty express!


----------



## Maurey

Bethanjane22 said:


> All aboard the kitty express!
> 
> View attachment 466548


Looks like they've made some peace!


----------



## huckybuck

Bethanjane22 said:


> All aboard the kitty express!
> 
> View attachment 466548


This looks like it should be the front cover of House Beautiful!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Maurey said:


> Looks like they've made some peace!


We're getting there slowly. Luna is still very reactive but we're trying to make things as calm as possible to help avoid her getting triggered by external factors. Baby steps, but hopefully steps in the right direction.


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> This looks like it should be the front cover of House Beautiful!


You are too kind! I think the cats help a lot with the look of the room :Cat


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Enjoying the fresh air early this morning
> 
> View attachment 466542


No more sponge for Toppy then? Little monkey.


----------



## huckybuck

Talk about fussy! Treat time and nope don't fancy those ones - let's try again - service please!!!!!

















Hoover won't say no though!!!


----------



## Charity

Just sitting and thinking


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Just sitting and thinking
> 
> View attachment 466590


Very deep thoughts from the expression on her face !


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> Just sitting and thinking
> 
> View attachment 466590


not sure if they are deep thoughts... or dark thoughts... I'd be rather afraid if I were you...


----------



## Joy84

We've had two very exciting deliveries today!
Taster boxes of Untamed (£8):









And Cool Cat Club (£5):









Phoebe being a true Mummie's Girl chose the tote bag :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Can't believe my beautiful boy is 14 tomorrow :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Maurey

huckybuck said:


> Can't believe my beautiful boy is 14 tomorrow :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> 
> View attachment 466610


Always makes me happy to see MC looking so full of life in their double digits. He doesn't look a day over 6!

I really hope my kiddos do as well when they get older. Thinking of the reported 12.5 year old average statistic (which was, granted, from 2008 or something, but still) makes me extremely sad. Hopefully genetics are on my kiddos sides, because I'm certainly doing everything else ahah. Mine are only 2 and just under 4, and I obsess so much over their health, hopefully it pays off!


----------



## SmudgethePC

Smudge sitting pretty whilst we moved some stuff around...


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> Can't believe my beautiful boy is 14 tomorrow :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> 
> View attachment 466610


He is such a handsome boy! He certainly does not look like a gentlemen in his older years :Cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

Joy84 said:


> We've had two very exciting deliveries today!
> Taster boxes of Untamed (£8):
> View attachment 466607
> 
> 
> And Cool Cat Club (£5):
> View attachment 466608
> 
> 
> Phoebe being a true Mummie's Girl chose the tote bag :Hilarious
> View attachment 466609


Definitely keep us updated on how the food goes down, I'm always on the look of for new foods for my girls.


----------



## huckybuck

Maurey said:


> Always makes me happy to see MC looking so full of life in their double digits. He doesn't look a day over 6!
> 
> I really hope my kiddos do as well when they get older. Thinking of the reported 12.5 year old average statistic (which was, granted, from 2008 or something, but still) makes me extremely sad. Hopefully genetics are on my kiddos sides, because I'm certainly doing everything else ahah. Mine are only 2 and just under 4, and I obsess so much over their health, hopefully it pays off!


Thats exactly how I feel!!! Aside from a funny cough (which we think is related to allergic asthma but doesn't seem to bother him) and possible arthritis which he gets a supplement for and a daily dose of painkiller (managed to cut that down to half atm) he seems pretty fit and healthy. I do annual bloods now and the last lot in Oct looked ok.

He eats really really well (is obsessed with Sheba Soup and treat biscuits ) so his weight is stable, he still wants to go for a walk round the garden, have a groom and play. Jumps up onto the kitchen worktop for food if he's desperate and runs round like a lunatic when he's been to the loo.

He's as vocal as ever letting me know what he wants, chatting, huffing, moaning and occasionally full blown argument and swearing.

And I have created a rod for my back every evening when we go to bed as he expects a full blown head, neck, shoulder and back massage before he goes to sleep (I felt sorry for him when I thought he might be suffering from arthritis). So it's a good 10 mins of pampering before I can read my book and go to sleep :Hilarious

He is my heart cat, my soul mate, the love of my life. We are completely in tune with each other. I've never met or owned a cat quite like him with so much character, personality and intelligence.

Happy Birthday my darling boy. I love you.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> And I have created a rod for my back every evening when we go to bed as he expects a full blown head, neck, shoulder and back massage before he goes to sleep (I felt sorry for him when I thought he might be suffering from arthritis). So it's a good 10 mins of pampering before I can read my book and go to sleep :Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious Who has you wrapped around his little toe then?? What a clever boy.

I understand your feelings for him. I felt the same about my sweet dog Chelsea who was with me for 15 years. I've always loved all of my animals and they were all special, but she had something different about her that was unique. I miss her every day and when I go out I still say 'see ya later Chels'. Only these days I add, 'and make sure Misty behaves'.
I hope you get to share many more years with him.


----------



## Maurey

huckybuck said:


> Thats exactly how I feel!!! Aside from a funny cough (which we think is related to allergic asthma but doesn't seem to bother him) and possible arthritis which he gets a supplement for and a daily dose of painkiller (managed to cut that down to half atm) he seems pretty fit and healthy. I do annual bloods now and the last lot in Oct looked ok.
> 
> He eats really really well (is obsessed with Sheba Soup and treat biscuits ) so his weight is stable, he still wants to go for a walk round the garden, have a groom and play. Jumps up onto the kitchen worktop for food if he's desperate and runs round like a lunatic when he's been to the loo.
> 
> He's as vocal as ever letting me know what he wants, chatting, huffing, moaning and occasionally full blown argument and swearing.
> 
> And I have created a rod for my back every evening when we go to bed as he expects a full blown head, neck, shoulder and back massage before he goes to sleep (I felt sorry for him when I thought he might be suffering from arthritis). So it's a good 10 mins of pampering before I can read my book and go to sleep :Hilarious
> 
> He is my heart cat, my soul mate, the love of my life. We are completely in tune with each other. I've never met or owned a cat quite like him with so much character, personality and intelligence.
> 
> Happy Birthday my darling boy. I love you.


Happy birthday to the gorgeous boy, and to many more years with him! I'm really happy to hear he's doing well, and still a glutton, ahah. Both of mine are food obsessed, so I hope they keep that throughout life. I always worry something's wrong if Jum or Chip don't eat enthusiastically as it's completely out of character for them ahah. I was convinced Jum was my heart cat, but having brought Chips home on the 8th of March, I'm not so sure. I love them both very much <3

If you don't mind me asking, was the arthritis recent? How did you notice it? Does it affect him much, in general? I had/have juvenile osteoarthritis in one of my ankles, myself, and with both my cats being fairly large (they've very muscularly dense, ig? They look like they should weigh a kilo or two less than they do, haha), I worry, even with them being in their prime years. I appreciate that both of them, despite being big jumpers, are always careful getting down. They CAN make the big jump down, and they will if they have to, but they don't seem to prefer it, which is amazing for my anxious self.

Both are mine are sadly prone to gingivitis, which they seem to have gotten from Chips' mother (Jum's grandmother), and Jum had an congentital/developmental issue where some of the buds of her adult canines never developed (which, from my understanding, isn't all that rare with large litters).
That said, I manage just fine with daily brushing, though, since I got Chips recently, after their breeder sadly passed, he needs a dental as his teeth are a bit of a mess, despite his raw diet (he eats fine, including whole chicken neck, no excessive inflammation, so I'm almost certain he just needs a polish). That said, I'm really proud I've managed to get his gingivitis, if not his tartar, down significantly through Orozyme/Logic and twice daily gel for helping his gums - there's still some redness along his gumline, but it's much paler, and his breath doesn't stink anymore. If he keeps improving, might start introducing proper brushing to him soon :>
If the worst thing their genetics give them is needing daily dental care and scaling once a year, I'm more than happy, given I'd brush teeth daily with any cat. Them needing frequent scalings means I have an excuse to keep on top of yearly ECGs for them. They're both genetically clean, but, as I'm sure you know, that doesn't necessarily mean they're safe. To my knowledge, though, no cat from their lines has had any serious health issues, though, which is reassuring. Chips' mother, after her neuter and rehoming, developed cystitis after the owner brought home a new kitten, but to my knowledge, that isn't genetic, and none of her kittens developed that problem, so here's hoping.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Can't believe my beautiful boy is 14 tomorrow :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> 
> View attachment 466610


Happy Birthday gorgeous boy, its so lovely to see you again. I know you are being thoroughly spoilt today and well deserved xx


----------



## Maurey

It's officially spring, ig. Bug hunting season has begun.


----------



## huckybuck

Maurey said:


> If you don't mind me asking, was the arthritis recent? How did you notice it? Does it affect him much, in general? I had/have juvenile osteoarthritis in one of my ankles, myself, and with both my cats being fairly large (they've very muscularly dense, ig? They look like they should weigh a kilo or two less than they do, haha), I worry, even with them being in their prime years. I appreciate that both of them, despite being big jumpers, are always careful getting down. They CAN make the big jump down, and they will if they have to, but they don't seem to prefer it, which is amazing for my anxious self.


I suspect he has probably had arthritis for a while now (not necessarily through his actions, until recently) but because a very good vet friend said that in all the X-rays she's seen of cats aged 12 and over, they have all had signs of it. As a result of this I started him on a supplement of Seraquin a year or so ago - although he does spit out the tablets more than eat them!

However I only really started to suspect he was suffering a few months ago. During lockdown he became quite withdrawn and lethargic. He lost interest in going for a walk especially if it was cold, didn't want fuss and was much grumpier than normal. He'd stopped jumping up onto the kitchen tops for his food, relying on us to pick him up instead. I was quite worried that he was seriously unwell, although he was still eating like a horse and going to the loo ok. It was confusing. He'd also had bloods a few months prior as part of annual check up and they were ok too.

Huck is the most placid cat you will come across - you can do anything to him at home - however at the vets he turns into psycho kitty. I was nervous about getting more bloods if he didn't really need them and Xrays were probably going to be difficult too, unless an absolute necessity but I knew he needed to be looked at. The vet couldn't find anything obviously wrong so we decided to treat on an assumption that he was in pain and take it from there. He had an injection and I was given metacam to come home with.

Within 24 hours he was a completely different cat - he was back interested in life and jumping up again. I carried on giving him the metacam - a full dose to begin with and he hasn't looked back. After a couple of weeks I decided to try to drop the dose slowly and see where we could manage on the lowest one possible. He's currently on half of what he was taking and seems fine so I will carry on and see where we end up. I still don't know exactly if it's arthritis or if he'd hurt himself somehow - I guess at some point if it is arthritis he might start to show symptoms of lethargy and being withdrawn again as I keep lowering his meds but if that's the case I will simply up them again to a point where he's ok. I'm just a bit nervous about the side effects of long term metacam which is why I'd like him on the lowest manageable dose but accept that being pain free is his priority.

In terms of jumping he's fairly skinny for an MC (6.4kg) and he's always been very agile so I've never worried much about him jumping up and down (until now obv). Grace is another matter entirely. She's 8 solid kg and thuds around like an elephant - we do have heart in mouth moments where she only just makes the jump up but I keep encouraging her as I think it's good for her to stay active!


----------



## Maurey

huckybuck said:


> I suspect he has probably had arthritis for a while now (not necessarily through his actions, until recently) but because a very good vet friend said that in all the X-rays she's seen of cats aged 12 and over, they have all had signs of it. As a result of this I started him on a supplement of Seraquin a year or so ago - although he does spit out the tablets more than eat them!
> 
> However I only really started to suspect he was suffering a few months ago. During lockdown he became quite withdrawn and lethargic. He lost interest in going for a walk especially if it was cold, didn't want fuss and was much grumpier than normal. He'd stopped jumping up onto the kitchen tops for his food, relying on us to pick him up instead. I was quite worried that he was seriously unwell, although he was still eating like a horse and going to the loo ok. It was confusing. He'd also had bloods a few months prior as part of annual check up and they were ok too.
> 
> Huck is the most placid cat you will come across - you can do anything to him at home - however at the vets he turns into psycho kitty. I was nervous about getting more bloods if he didn't really need them and Xrays were probably going to be difficult too, unless an absolute necessity but I knew he needed to be looked at. The vet couldn't find anything obviously wrong so we decided to treat on an assumption that he was in pain and take it from there. He had an injection and I was given metacam to come home with.
> 
> Within 24 hours he was a completely different cat - he was back interested in life and jumping up again. I carried on giving him the metacam - a full dose to begin with and he hasn't looked back. After a couple of weeks I decided to try to drop the dose slowly and see where we could manage on the lowest one possible. He's currently on half of what he was taking and seems fine so I will carry on and see where we end up. I still don't know exactly if it's arthritis or if he'd hurt himself somehow - I guess at some point if it is arthritis he might start to show symptoms of lethargy and being withdrawn again as I keep lowering his meds but if that's the case I will simply up them again to a point where he's ok. I'm just a bit nervous about the side effects of long term metacam which is why I'd like him on the lowest manageable dose but accept that being pain free is his priority.
> 
> In terms of jumping he's fairly skinny for an MC (6.4kg) and he's always been very agile so i've never worried much about him jumping up and down (until now obv). Grace is another matter entirely. She's 8 solid kg and thuds around like an elephant - we do have heart in mouth moments where she only just makes the jump up but I keep encouraging her as I think it's good for her to stay active!


Thank you for the detailed reply! Hopefully Huck keeps doing well as you cut back on the meds :> I'm happy to hear that he's currently feeling better, regardless!

My girl is also around the 6 kilo mark, though I think she'll make it to the 6.5 she's been stubbornly trying for as she matures before she's done growing, though her daddy is a solid 8 or 9 kilo - unsure at the mo, need to get a proper measure of his weight at the vet. Hence, while I'm happy for them to stay active, I'd much rather they be careful jumping down, for the sake of their joints, especially in Chips' case haha.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri is a fan of laying inside her beds with one leg sticking out, but this time...... Miri this looks like a certain historical figure who I will not name... why...


----------



## Joy84

Bethanjane22 said:


> Definitely keep us updated on how the food goes down, I'm always on the look of for new foods for my girls.


So far she inhaled the full-on fishy Untamed.
I was genuinely worried with the speed of her eating it, that it might make a come back but all was well :Hilarious
Untamed looks a lot like applaws or greenwoods- shredded meat consistency. She gets excited just seeing she's getting a small tin- she knows it's the good stuff!
Only tried the dry Cool Cat Club- she's not normally fed dry so she thinks it's treats 
Will report further in due course


----------



## blkcat

huckybuck said:


> Can't believe my beautiful boy is 14 tomorrow :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> 
> View attachment 466610


Happy 14th Purrday! My word he is a very handsome boy ♥ I hope he's had a wonderful birthday with you. Here's to many more


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova on her morning bird watch :Wideyed


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> A lovely afternoon in the garden
> 
> View attachment 465337
> 
> 
> View attachment 465338
> 
> 
> View attachment 465339


I love this photo @Charity


----------



## TriTri

Willsee said:


> A bit of chilling out on the top shelf this morning
> 
> View attachment 466526


What lovely bookends @Willsee


----------



## TriTri

Ha


huckybuck said:


> Can't believe my beautiful boy is 14 tomorrow :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> 
> View attachment 466610


Happy Belated Birthday xx


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Fresh cleaned covers modelled by laundry kitty. I have a really cute video of this but can't share atm literally only her tails flicking about for ages she was so comfy :Cat


----------



## SbanR

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 466657
> 
> View attachment 466658
> 
> Fresh cleaned covers modelled by laundry kitty. I have a really cute video of this but can't share atm literally only her tails flicking about for ages she was so comfy :Cat


She looks very pleased with her efforts


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no! Huckleberry I missed your birthday - 14 years young, eh? All the best boys are 14 you know  

Lots of belated birthday kisses, manly back slap from Oscar and hope your mum gave you and extra long shoulder massage as a treat xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Can't believe my beautiful boy is 14 tomorrow :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> 
> View attachment 466610


Happy Birthday and many more to come!!!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Summer body ready


----------



## Charity

bmr10 said:


> Summer body ready
> View attachment 466704
> View attachment 466705


Look at that lovely tum


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! Where arrrrrrreeeeeeeee yoooooooooooo? I've shouted and shouted but you're not here"










(Poor little missing fang)


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! Where arrrrrrreeeeeeeee yoooooooooooo? I've shouted and shouted but you're not here"
> 
> View attachment 466737


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bethanjane22

Excuse my face, but I have to share these photos of Luna. She's being so cuddly tonight!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Bethanjane22 said:


> Excuse my face, but I have to share these photos of Luna. She's being so cuddly tonight!
> 
> View attachment 466740
> View attachment 466741
> View attachment 466742


this made me smile  i love when cats squish themselves into your neck to get as close as possible!!!


----------



## LeArthur

Apparently we share water :Shifty










It has also become apparent that Arthur's tongue moves that fast it can't be caught on camera


----------



## blkcat

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! Where arrrrrrreeeeeeeee yoooooooooooo? I've shouted and shouted but you're not here"
> 
> View attachment 466737
> 
> 
> (Poor little missing fang)


That's a great shot, perfectly timed. *Nods* poor little fang. Blk has a matching missing fang one now, still getting used to it.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! Where arrrrrrreeeeeeeee yoooooooooooo? I've shouted and shouted but you're not here"
> 
> View attachment 466737
> 
> 
> (Poor little missing fang)


moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!! :Hilarious


----------



## Lunarags

this was completely accidental, for the record, but i personally think she looked beautiful and am now seriously considering a feline glitter shower this christmas to get them all in the spirit


----------



## Joy84

Where there is sun, there is cat


----------



## Charity

Toppy wasn't feeling very well earlier this week but, since then, he's brought up two nasty furballs and is feeling much brighter this morning.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy wasn't feeling very well earlier this week but, since then, he's brought up two nasty furballs and is feeling much brighter this morning.
> 
> View attachment 466765


Good for you Toppy, although I don't know why they call them balls. More like soggy bits of old mattress stuffing. Ugh!
Glad you're feeling better now.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! Where arrrrrrreeeeeeeee yoooooooooooo? I've shouted and shouted but you're not here"
> 
> View attachment 466737
> 
> 
> (Poor little missing fang)


Oh Oscar you do look funny. What a joy you are :Joyful.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Good morning! :Cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

My little sun worshippers.

















Then Luna bopped Nova on the head so she went off to sulk under the washing line.


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper in one of his contemplative moods. Hmmm...I wonder what he's thinking?


----------



## £54etgfb6

"maybe if I pretend to be dead mummy will not brush me..."


----------



## Maurey

Jum melted all day, while Chip hogged the window seat haha


----------



## huckybuck

My name is Miss Grace Kelly. I am not quite as lady like as my namesake. I am available for door person duties, security and bodyguard appointments.


----------



## huckybuck

Maurey said:


> Jum melted all day, while Chip hogged the window seat haha
> 
> View attachment 466791
> View attachment 466792


Ooh now I am intrigued as to where the Maurey's call home!


----------



## Maurey

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 466790
> 
> 
> My name is Miss Grace Kelly. I am not quite as lady like as my namesake. I am available for door person duties, security and bodyguard appointments.


What a gorgeous girl! You'd never tell from my cats, but I actually prefer black and silver based cats to red  I just love how wild and lynx-like they look, even if I'd never trade my gingers for the world.



huckybuck said:


> Ooh now I am intrigued as to where the Maurey's call home!


We're in Eastern Europe :> Honestly, it hasn't been that warm this weekend - last Sunday got to 20C (which I turned the AC on for, as the building manager has yet to turn off the central heating), while this weekend is closer to the 16-18C range. I think Jum is adapting and growing in her thicker coat (both of mine are daft, and grow their lovely thick manes and capes for summer!), hence she's been more prone to stretching out lately, which is her preference, anyway. I'll know it's getting really warm when she starts laying on the bathroom floor or in the bath, itself. If it consistently gets over 25C this summer I might invest in some cooling mats. Would be lovely if I could just get a single large one, but mine will fight if I place a large thick fleece in bed for them to sleep on instead of two smaller ones


----------



## huckybuck

Well that’s me wrong again - I had you in New York lol!!!

20c sounds lovely but I don’t envy you in the summer. My lot do like a cooling met but they are exactly the same and would prefer a small one each to claim rather than one big to share!!!


----------



## Maurey

huckybuck said:


> Well that's me wrong again - I had you in New York lol!!!
> 
> 20c sounds lovely but I don't envy you in the summer. My lot do like a cooling met but they are exactly the same and would prefer a small one each to claim rather than one big to share!!!


Most years it doesn't go far above 25C (some weeks of 27-28), but I remember a summer where it got to something like 32C with high humidity ahah.

I wish - don't love living here all that much, but won't get into that! I've been working on emigrating to the UK (or even Canada, ahah) for work/my PhD for a while, but Covid put a damper on things to a large degree, especially considering the current situation.

I'd understand it more if they weren't perfectly happy to cuddle when I place two fleeces folded up to small rectangles next to each other. If I fold them to a larger size (with the same overall footprint) and place them on top of each other, they squabbled over who got to sleep there


----------



## Nicola234

A wee wander about the garden


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! This is a nice blankie...why haven't I been allowed on it before?"

















It's a "Gwen blankie" crocheted for me by a dear friend's Nan


----------



## Bethanjane22

I've stayed up too late apparently...

















FEED US AND GO TO BED HUMAN!


----------



## Psygon

It's been a day outside today. My OH has started on the construction of the tonk garden. First posts are up.


----------



## Charity

Someone was glad to see me first thing this morning


----------



## Charity

Meanwhile, our intrepid explorer is out in the garden and found the best place to see next door's cats approaching


----------



## ewelsh

Someone was sunbathing yesterday


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mum, she's trying to touch me!


----------



## Maurey

Bethanjane22 said:


> Mum, she's trying to touch me!
> 
> View attachment 466837


Always lovely to see the girls getting along!


----------



## SbanR

Back on duty


----------



## Bethanjane22

SbanR said:


> Back on duty
> View attachment 466861


I love how adventurous he is!


----------



## Bethanjane22

We're watching the Grand Prix out in the garden. Luna has just discovered the cars and is fascinated!


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> We're watching the Grand Prix out in the garden. Luna has just discovered the cars and is fascinated!
> 
> View attachment 466862


Perhaps she thinks they're fast moving bugs


----------



## huckybuck

Bethanjane22 said:


> We're watching the Grand Prix out in the garden. Luna has just discovered the cars and is fascinated!
> 
> View attachment 466862


You have a TV in the garden!!!!!!! ???????? Does it not get damp?


----------



## huckybuck

You turn around for a minute...


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> You have a TV in the garden!!!!!!! ???????? Does it not get damp?


We just bring it out when we need it, we've got all the power set up for it. This TV normally lives in our bedroom.

We had our garden done a couple of years ago and we wanted to make an additional "room" in the garden to make it a useable space. So we have a nice structure with a seating area and it's all powered up to hook anything up really.


----------



## ewelsh

Where have all my toys gone?


----------



## Psygon

Darcy and Ted have been helping me out with some photoshoot action.
























I have a lot of mugs now


----------



## H.M

Danbi loves catching flies, digging a hole and rolling around in the dirt.

















And here he is sniffing the air and taking in the sun.








My garden doesn't look very pleasant but hoping to get fake grass done.

Had to delete some pictures to make space for more pictures of my cats.


----------



## Raleigh

H.M said:


> Had to delete some pictures to make space for more pictures of my cats.


The way it should be - especially with such a handsome chap!


----------



## huckybuck

Bethanjane22 said:


> We just bring it out when we need it, we've got all the power set up for it. This TV normally lives in our bedroom.
> 
> We had our garden done a couple of years ago and we wanted to make an additional "room" in the garden to make it a useable space. So we have a nice structure with a seating area and it's all powered up to hook anything up really.
> 
> View attachment 466866


Ooh the garden is lovely and such a good idea to put the telly out there when you want. Do you need an Ariel point? We have power outside hmmmmmm....


----------



## SbanR

Enjoying the last rays of the day


----------



## Psygon

Bethanjane22 said:


> We just bring it out when we need it, we've got all the power set up for it. This TV normally lives in our bedroom.
> 
> We had our garden done a couple of years ago and we wanted to make an additional "room" in the garden to make it a useable space. So we have a nice structure with a seating area and it's all powered up to hook anything up really.
> 
> View attachment 466866


I am so jealous of all your garden furniture... No where has any I want in stock for weeks and weeks and weeks and weeks


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> I am so jealous of all your garden furniture... No where has any I want in stock for weeks and weeks and weeks and weeks


We've just tried to order some and the delivery date is ESTIMATED mid Sep


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> I am so jealous of all your garden furniture... No where has any I want in stock for weeks and weeks and weeks and weeks





huckybuck said:


> We've just tried to order some and the delivery date is ESTIMATED mid Sep


It's crazy at the moment! The same furniture we have is now £300 more expensive than it was when we bought it in 2019!


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck @Psygon check this out

https://www.oka.com/garden/furniture/

But 9 weeks for delivery


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> We've just tried to order some and the delivery date is ESTIMATED mid Sep


Similar to my experience... So annoying. It's not like summer in the north east lasts till September :-D


----------



## Willow_Warren

So we have @Bethanjane22 stunning outdoor room and @Mrs Funkin immaculate sewing room ....  I am suffering house shame. 

my table was so full I had to spread out into the floor!! 
















(I'm keeping them small to minimise the shock)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Willow_Warren don't be daft! It's only just been done, it will be a messy fabric frenzy soon enough 

Plus, I'm useless, I'd love to have some actual sewing skills like you do. I'm massively envious of that!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Willow_Warren said:


> So we have @Bethanjane22 stunning outdoor room and @Mrs Funkin immaculate sewing room .... I am suffering house shame.
> 
> my table was so full I had to spread out into the floor!!
> View attachment 466911
> 
> 
> View attachment 466912
> 
> 
> (I'm keeping them small to minimise the shock)


Our garden room was a long time in the planning, and I can assure you, my spare room/craft room always looks like a bomb has gone off  My OH often teases that I like to use every available surface and utensil when I make stuff! He's not wrong!


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you and Human Daddy are big meanies putting lawn treatment on yesterday so I couldn't go out yesterday afternoon...good job I can today, or there'd have been trouble!"


----------



## Psygon

Bethanjane22 said:


> Our garden room was a long time in the planning, and I can assure you, my spare room/craft room always looks like a bomb has gone off  My OH often teases that I like to use every available surface and utensil when I make stuff! He's not wrong!


hahah that's what I tease my OH about. If he is cooking then it normally takes 2 dishwasher loads to get through everything he uses. No idea why he needs to use so much stuff!! hehe


----------



## ewelsh

Had to share this with you all, isn't nature just beautiful.


----------



## huckybuck

They are a bit big Mum!?!


----------



## huckybuck

Not for me they wouldn't be!!


----------



## Charity

Relaxing in a bit of afternoon indoor sunshine


----------



## SbanR

Jessie sunbathing








Meanwhile Ollie has seen something interesting


----------



## Maurey

Chip had some tummy upset yesterday evening and this morning, but he's feeling much better after some tummy soothing meds and a couple smaller meals he did keep down :> Still not sure what caused the nausea/vomiting and the small bit of diarrhea (wondering if it could've been a delayed reaction to the Advocate I gave him a few days ago), but here's hoping it's all over with!


----------



## AstroKitties

New packing paper :Woot


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mother, our food will not unbox itself!


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Mother, our food will not unbox itself!
> 
> View attachment 466957


They just want the box don't they?


----------



## Psygon

Bethanjane22 said:


> Our garden room was a long time in the planning, and I can assure you, my spare room/craft room always looks like a bomb has gone off  My OH often teases that I like to use every available surface and utensil when I make stuff! He's not wrong!


Now that you've posted a pic of your spare room in the other thread I think your idea of looking like a bomb has gone off and mine are very different! Your room is super tidy and neat!!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> Now that you've posted a pic of your spare room in the other thread I think you're idea of looking like a bomb has gone off and mine are very different! Your room is super tidy and neat!!


Haha! That's when it's very VERY tidy! Once I've been making wax melts, I have melted wax everywhere, moulds, bags and stickers all over the place and various jugs and utensils all over!


----------



## Maurey

First time I've ever seen Jum on the bottom of the tree, even before I brought Chip home. I wonder if it has anything to do with the Feliway - it does seem to have helped her confidence. Debating whether I should order a second plug before trying to completely remove it, and just use Beaphar spray as needed, or if I should remove the plug once this first one is fully done.


----------



## Charity

Its a fly catching day


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Help! She's been laying against my leg like this for hours I can't move! Attempts to rouse her just result in mild purrs and the odd chirp... at one point she grabbed my hand and buried her head into it, im at a loss of what to do!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 467002
> 
> View attachment 467003
> 
> View attachment 467004
> 
> 
> Help! She's been laying against my leg like this for hours I can't move! Attempts to rouse her just result in mild purrs and the odd chirp... at one point she grabbed my hand and buried her head into it, im at a loss of what to do!


This is where you live now. You must not disturb a sleeping kitten, it is against the rules of the universe I'm afraid!

I also can't get over how much she looks like my Luna when she is asleep!


----------



## Lunarags

Kiddies spending some time with the babies - they woke up when mila was having them last night so they were super excited to come home and give them gentle kitten strokes
My son: 'mummy look at the baby kittens, theyre so cute. Oh no! This ones crying. Mila you need to give milk to your baby kitten otherwise it will cry and it wont grow big and strong like me. Mummy i love the baby kittens, look this ones stepping on his brother. Hey! Baby kitten! Stop walking on them! You might make them cry!'


----------



## Cully

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 467002
> 
> View attachment 467003
> 
> View attachment 467004
> 
> 
> Help! She's been laying against my leg like this for hours I can't move! Attempts to rouse her just result in mild purrs and the odd chirp... at one point she grabbed my hand and buried her head into it, im at a loss of what to do!


He he! I'm afraid all you can do is suffer in silence. It is now your duty as a member of the growing army of cat slaves. Enjoy.


----------



## SbanR

Jessie loves this spot in the late afternoon


----------



## Lunarags

Gorgeous, so much fluff!!!


----------



## Cully

All warm and soft from her afternoon nap.


----------



## H.M

Danbi's not not much of a lap cat but here he is. Although there were a few times where he was half on my lap and half off on the sofa. Im so happy :Happy


----------



## H.M

Lool at his cute little smile. I have to be a bad human slave and get up because my mum telling me off for not helping her


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova catching those last rays of sunshine :Cat


----------



## Charity

Lots of relaxed little beauties today


----------



## AstroKitties

Whatever the size, she's there :Wacky


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri relaxing on her new bed from b&m. It's an early birthday present for her and she's never had a bed before so didn't know if she'd take to it. As you can see from the photos- she's loving it! (could do with a bigger size judging by that second pic tho )


----------



## Bethanjane22

I just had to share these photos of the girls :Cat


----------



## Maurey

Bethanjane22 said:


> I just had to share these photos of the girls :Cat
> 
> View attachment 467035
> View attachment 467036


how exciting that they're so close to each other without issue!

Meanwhile Jumanji is sitting on her dad, for some reason.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Maurey said:


> how exciting that they're so close to each other without issue!
> 
> Meanwhile Jumanji is sitting on her dad, for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 467038
> View attachment 467039


Oh Jum you silly girl! I'm guessing her dad must have been in her spot!


----------



## TriTri

Max has turned into a peeping Tom...


----------



## Nicola234

What you looking at! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## H.M

"Don't go. Don't leave me."

















Oreo knows how far he should go. He actually meowed for. I feel so loved. He only usually meows when he is upstairs or (recently learned) to have the door opened for him.


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> Max has turned into a peeping Tom...
> View attachment 467055


Yay Max. We have to make sure the neighbours are behaving don't we!


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> I just had to share these photos of the girls :Cat
> 
> View attachment 467035
> View attachment 467036


He he, it looks like they're on the naughty step. Self imposed too. What could they have been up to?


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Bethanjane22 said:


> This is where you live now. You must not disturb a sleeping kitten, it is against the rules of the universe I'm afraid!
> 
> I also can't get over how much she looks like my Luna when she is asleep!


I see what you mean! When I see pics of luna sleeping I think of freya!


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Max has turned into a peeping Tom...
> View attachment 467055


Ooh Max, anything we should know about.
Lovely to see you gorgeous boy xx


----------



## Cully

Not the best of photos but this is Misty this morning, as usual, patting my arm to get attention.
I love the caring look on her face. "Are you ok Mum?"


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Neck floof <3.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 467067
> 
> View attachment 467068
> 
> Neck floof <3.


It's so cute when their ruffs start coming in!


----------



## ewelsh

I have had serious tantrums since the batteries died on Libby's butterfly, of course I didn't have any AAA battery's in the whole house  so yesterday I had to drive all the way to the mini supermarket just to buy her batteries. So batteries in and the damn thing has been going all night and she's still at it.


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> I have had serious tantrums since the batteries died on Libby's butterfly, of course I didn't have any AAA battery's in the whole house  so yesterday I had to drive all the way to the mini supermarket just to buy her batteries. So batteries in and the damn thing has been going all night and she's still at it.
> 
> View attachment 467073


I just love how much she loves her butterfly! Nova likes to sit on the butterfly we've got, which kind of defeats the object of it!


----------



## Psygon

Bethanjane22 said:


> I just love how much she loves her butterfly! Nova likes to sit on the butterfly we've got, which kind of defeats the object of it!


Waffles had one of these and just destroyed it in about an hour. She had a very very fun hour tho


----------



## ewelsh

I was really grateful to you @Bethanjane22 last night at 2.00am :Hilarious:Hilarious I have never known Libby to be so obsessed over a toy before, she will drag it room to room. Tap tap tap......

You will have to tell me where you bought it from  I am now worrying that if it breaks she will be devastated or kill me :Nailbiting


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> I was really grateful to you @Bethanjane22 last night at 2.00am :Hilarious:Hilarious I have never known Libby to be so obsessed over a toy before, she will drag it room to room. Tap tap tap......
> 
> You will have to tell me where you bought it from  I am now worrying that if it breaks she will be devastated or kill me :Nailbiting


That's so cute! Not so cute that she wakes you up at 2am with it though :Hilarious

I think I picked it up in a supermarket when I was doing my weekly shop, but I think this is the same one. Looks to be on offer too!

https://www.purelypetsupplies.com/product/good-girl-butterfly-flower-chase-80mm/


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> Waffles had one of these and just destroyed it in about an hour. She had a very very fun hour tho


We've had to replace the butterflies on ours a couple of times, Nova just likes to crush them instead of chasing them!


----------



## ewelsh

Thank you @Bethanjane22 I am glad I asked as they only had 1 in stock as discontinued product 

Phew I am safe for a while


----------



## Maurey

FWIW there are a load of versions on Amazon, though they *are* more expensive https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=butter...terfly+cat,aps,207&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_1_13


----------



## ewelsh

Oh thank you @Maurey this rate I will have a dozen in spare  oh bring on the sleepless nights :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Maurey

Don’t stock up too much! Or Libby might get the message and lose interest in the toy! I swear that always seems to be the case with mine.


----------



## Charity

If there's a shaft of sunlight anywhere, Toppy will sit in it


----------



## Lumboo

I wanted to show off Hugo.....but he had other ideas.....!!


----------



## mrsfarq

My big big softie


----------



## Maurey

I'm still not over the fact how serious, grumpy, and borderline angry Chip often looks on photos. I swear, it's the opposite to his actual personality. He's a needy snuggly boy.


----------



## LeArthur

Nora's having a snooze


----------



## AstroKitties

Currently distracting Luna with lots of toys so doesn't realise is missing breakfast before goes to vets for her spay


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Not enough pics of freyas housemate, Stumpy! 8 years young. He's been pretty patient considering how Freya can be.


----------



## ewelsh

AstroKitties said:


> Currently distracting Luna with lots of toys so doesn't realise is missing breakfast before goes to vets for her spay
> 
> View attachment 467131


Oh good luck little Luna, stay busy slave, all will be well so try not to worry


----------



## ewelsh

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 467137
> 
> View attachment 467138
> 
> View attachment 467139
> 
> Not enough pics of freyas housemate, Stumpy! 8 years young. He's been pretty patient considering how Freya can be.


Oh I love Stumpy, he looks pretty chilled


----------



## Acidic Angel

Sox is currently enjoying the new bed in the sun by the big glass doors :Cat


----------



## Charity

Acidic Angel said:


> Sox is currently enjoying the new bed in the sun by the big glass doors :Cat
> View attachment 467154


Aaah Sox, you look so comfortable.

Toppy's enjoying his sunny spot again today too


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova is made of fluff and cuteness :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

MISTEEEEEEEE!!!








I thought she'd gone quiet. Bang goes another set of earplugs:Banghead


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Cully I'm sorry but I hit "like"...

I've lost many a wire to bunnies... blink and it's in 2 (or 3 or 4)


----------



## Maurey

Cully said:


> MISTEEEEEEEE!!!
> View attachment 467187
> 
> I thought she'd gone quiet. Bang goes another set of earplugs:Banghead


One of the reasons I stick to wireless Bluetooth headphones these days ahah.


----------



## Willsee

Cully said:


> MISTEEEEEEEE!!!
> View attachment 467187
> 
> I thought she'd gone quiet. Bang goes another set of earplugs:Banghead


Willow is terrible for this, in fact anything which has a rubbery cable!!! She's cost us many hours trying to work out why our Apple products weren't charging  and a fortune in replacements!!!!

Headphones are her favourites


----------



## Cully

Willsee said:


> Willow is terrible for this, in fact anything which has a rubbery cable!!! She's cost us many hours trying to work out why our Apple products weren't charging  and a fortune in replacements!!!!
> 
> Headphones are her favourites


She's normally very good. They are the ones I use in bed, and she'd decided to have a nap there so I had to quickly cover them. I think she woke and had a dig around then couldn't resist those snakey wires. Anything that dangles is a red flag to her.
I've got a draw full of butchered earplugs.


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> @Cully I'm sorry but I hit "like"...
> 
> I've lost many a wire to bunnies... blink and it's in 2 (or 3 or 4)


That's ok, I always like then realise I've liked someone's bad fortune.
I just press it again and hope that reverses my mistake.
Bunnies are terrible nibblers aren't they


----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> One of the reasons I stick to wireless Bluetooth headphones these days ahah.


Well those particular earplugs are the ones I just use when I watch TV in bed, so they aren't too expensive.
I tend to use my wireless Bluetooth buds when I'm up and about, although I find the actual buds painful after a while.


----------



## Charity

I do not appreciate my personal space being invaded and being sat upon. I am not pleased...can you tell?


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I do not appreciate my personal space being invaded and being sat upon. I am not pleased...can you tell?
> 
> View attachment 467249


You don't like having a beautiful girl sat on your lap Toppy?


----------



## Bethanjane22

I may be biased but Nova is just too pretty, it shouldn't be allowed! :Cat


----------



## Lunarags

Bethanjane22 said:


> I may be biased but Nova is just too pretty, it shouldn't be allowed! :Cat
> 
> View attachment 467255
> View attachment 467256


You are not biased (well you are but youre not wrong) - luna and nova are stunners


----------



## Maurey

Fly hunting season continues

















also have a bit of a bonus of Chip playing haha


----------



## £54etgfb6

Maurey said:


> Fly hunting season continues
> 
> View attachment 467264
> View attachment 467265
> 
> 
> also have a bit of a bonus of Chip playing haha
> View attachment 467266
> View attachment 467267


Love the first photo!!! Very pride rock-esque o:


----------



## H.M

Went to bring Oreo in and he was at the door with his new friend. They kinda get on well but sometimes Oreo just wants to have the company without having to play fight. So Oreo told him off. He's still a little wary of him but they sometimes nose boop.

























Its nice though to see he's trying to make another outside friend. His old friend was rehomed about 7 months ago. Long story short our neighbour barely fed him and kept him outside most of the time. Then she stopped feeding him and did not let him back in the house so we brought him in for a small rescue come collect him. That's him below on the left. Beautiful cat. Wish we were able to keep him. Oreo was sad for a while after.


----------



## H.M

I just realised my hand looks wierd in the second picture :Hilarious


----------



## Lunarags

H.M said:


> I just realised my hand looks wierd in the second picture :Hilarious


My miku used to bring a friend home, we used to leave a window open for her at night in the summer so she could come and go as she pleased and i was sat watching the telly one evening in the dark when a pair of eyes darted across the room. For a second it didnt register until i did a double take and said to my wife 'errrr...thats not our cat...' Marshall (the jet black tom in question from across the road) stopped dead and his face said it all: '****...miku the humans are not in bed. I repeat the humans are not in bed...code red! Abort mission!!!!'.

Took us ages to catch him :Hilarious


----------



## Lunarags

This little one has been having some quality time with grandma so her brother can actually get some milk - whichever nipple he's got, you can guarantee its the tastiest 

N.B. Sadly 6 became 2, so these little fighters are the last babies left


----------



## Maurey

Lunarags said:


> This little one has been having some quality time with grandma so her brother can actually get some milk - whichever nipple he's got, you can guarantee its the tastiest
> 
> N.B. Sadly 6 became 2, so these little fighters are the last babies left
> View attachment 467273
> View attachment 467274
> View attachment 467275


Oh no, I'm so sorry :< are these two gaining well?


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lunarags said:


> N.B. Sadly 6 became 2, so these little fighters are the last babies left


I'm so sorry to hear this ): I'm glad they have eachother and I'm wishing the best for them. It must be so tragic to lose them I hope you are all okay ):


----------



## Lunarags

Maurey said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry :< are these two gaining well?


Yes they reached their birth weights again yesterday and have both gained nicely today and they are SO STRONG so I have a good feeling about these two.



bmr10 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this ): I'm glad they have eachother and I'm wishing the best for them. It must be so tragic to lose them I hope you are all okay ):


It really is heartbreaking. We knew it would be touch and go with cottontail as she was born very little and lost a lot of weight in the 36 hrs or so she was alive for. But mr todd who went just hours before her was a shock (completely his mums fault. She has been put in the pen now to prevent more accidents). BUT we are focusing on the two we have left which is a good distraction from the sadness. Mum was a bit overwhelmed but seems to be more attentive and more herself again with just the 2 and has started licking bums so perhaps it is better this way...you never forget the ones you lose...


----------



## Lunarags

Also how happy does miku/miri's doppelganger look in this pic from earlier


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lunarags said:


> Also how happy does miku/miri's doppelganger look in this pic from earlier
> View attachment 467276


She looks like she's loving life!!! 
This was Miri earlier, the second image looks very similar to the one of Miku  The third image is when she grabbed my phone to bite my hand


----------



## Charity

@\Lunarags, I'm so sorry you lost so many of the little ones. Let's hope these two beauties will thrive, we look forward to more pics as they grow


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So sorry @Lunarags  Paws crossed these two little ones continue to thrive.


----------



## Charity

This girlie has always caused me so much anxiety with her finicky eating and disappearing acts but I just love her to bits.


----------



## Lunarags

Sausage cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

These two were full or energy this morning so we've had some playtime in the garden. Look at these vicious predators!


----------



## Lunarags

Bethanjane22 said:


> These two were full or energy this morning so we've had some playtime in the garden. Look at these vicious predators!
> 
> View attachment 467307
> 
> 
> View attachment 467310
> 
> View attachment 467308
> View attachment 467309


What can i say...im shaking in my boots haha


----------



## Lunarags

@bmr10 when on video call to my wife I sometimes send pics of miri on her star bedding as we also have that bedding and play a game called 'miku or not miku'


----------



## Maurey

Lunarags said:


> @bmr10 when on video call to my wife I sometimes send pics of miri on her star bedding as we also have that bedding and play a game called 'miku or not miku'


I feel like I play this game ever time I send a pic of Chip or Jum to my mum. They're a sexually dimorphic breed! Even if their colour is similar it's not that deep I swear.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I do not appreciate my personal space being invaded and being sat upon. I am not pleased...can you tell?
> 
> View attachment 467249


All those beds you've got Toppy and she still wants to share yours. It must be love, yes, no?


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lunarags said:


> @bmr10 when on video call to my wife I sometimes send pics of miri on her star bedding as we also have that bedding and play a game called 'miku or not miku'


this is so cute!! );


----------



## £54etgfb6

Maurey said:


> I feel like I play this game ever time I send a pic of Chip or Jum to my mum. They're a sexually dimorphic breed! Even if their colour is similar it's not that deep I swear.


I didn't know this! Aside from larger size are there any differences in appearance in a neutered male and female? That's so interesting wow


----------



## Maurey

bmr10 said:


> I didn't know this! Aside from larger size are there any differences in appearance in a neutered male and female? That's so interesting wow


In Maine Coons very much so, yes! Female MCs have a smaller head and a -ahem- larger butt :Hilarious Male MCs have a larger head, smaller rear (proportionally), and a very distinct, almost round muzzle, though that's generally a lot less prominent in American line MCs.

Here's my girl









And her daddy, both from an angle and straight on


----------



## £54etgfb6

Maurey said:


> In Maine Coons very much so, yes! Female MCs have a smaller head and a -ahem- larger butt :Hilarious Male MCs have a larger head, smaller rear (proportionally), and a very distinct, almost round muzzle, though that's generally a lot less prominent in American line MCs.
> 
> Here's my girl
> View attachment 467315
> 
> 
> And her daddy, both from an angle and straight on
> View attachment 467316
> View attachment 467317


I see it now!! He definitely has much more pronounced facial features


----------



## lymorelynn

Lolita thinks it's time the Easter decorations came down. She hadn't touched them until now but the temptation is obviously too great


----------



## H.M

Relaxing in the warm sun. Living the best life.















I'm surprised he sat there for so long. Usually he likes to walk around and explore.


----------



## H.M

lymorelynn said:


> Lolita thinks it's time the Easter decorations came down. She hadn't touched them until now but the temptation is obviously too great
> View attachment 467323


Love the sign on the drawer handle. Where can I get one?


----------



## lymorelynn

H.M said:


> Love the sign on the drawer handle. Where can I get one?


I'm sure you can find one if you Google it - mine was a gift in a PF Secret Santa a few years ago


----------



## Bethanjane22

I was filming the girls interacting earlier today to share with our behaviorist next week, and I happened to film Luna head butting the table leg :Banghead little bit of editing for dramatic effect. The moral of the story is...don't fight your sister!


----------



## Maurey

Bethanjane22 said:


> I was filming the girls interacting earlier today to share with our behaviorist next week, and I happened to film Luna head butting the table leg :Banghead little bit of editing for dramatic effect. The moral of the story is...don't fight your sister!


Oh dear, poor Luna! That can't have been pleasant.

If it makes you feel better, mine have wrestling matches pretty regularly, and it looks super dramatic, especially if I film at a high framerate


----------



## Bethanjane22

Maurey said:


> Oh dear, poor Luna! That can't have been pleasant.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, mine have wrestling matches pretty regularly, and it looks super dramatic, especially if I film at a high framerate


I think she was quite embarrassed that she hit her head. Silly girl!

Wrestling matches were a regular occurrence here ever since we've had the girls, I used to comment that they looked like two clouds fighting :Hilarious

I can deal with wrestling. However with these two it can escalate pretty quickly into proper fighting. Especially if Nova gets a bit boisterous.


----------



## Charity

On garden duty this afternoon......well, supposed to be :Meh


----------



## Maurey

Bethanjane22 said:


> I think she was quite embarrassed that she hit her head. Silly girl!
> 
> Wrestling matches were a regular occurrence here ever since we've had the girls, I used to comment that they looked like two clouds fighting :Hilarious
> 
> I can deal with wrestling. However with these two it can escalate pretty quickly into proper fighting. Especially if Nova gets a bit boisterous.


Ahh, gotcha. It's understandable to be concerned about that, yes :< fortunately for me, my guys will let up when the other calls uncle, as you can see in the video pretty well haha.


----------



## Lunarags

lymorelynn said:


> Lolita thinks it's time the Easter decorations came down. She hadn't touched them until now but the temptation is obviously too great
> View attachment 467323


Theres only so long a girl can resist


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> On garden duty this afternoon......well, supposed to be :Meh
> 
> View attachment 467326


Not the most comfortable of resting spots Toppy!


----------



## Maurey




----------



## Psygon

lymorelynn said:


> Lolita thinks it's time the Easter decorations came down. She hadn't touched them until now but the temptation is obviously too great
> View attachment 467323


How the heck do you have all those plates in one piece with Siamese?! :-D


----------



## Psygon

Just a typical evening in the tonk household.


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> Just a typical evening in the tonk household.
> 
> View attachment 467364


Hide and seek - you'll never find me :Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

Someone's had a rather disappointing day of chasing birds that then fly out of the garden. Obviously I'm pleased about it but I don't think HRH is!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my little Battenberg, you look so miffed! Totally gorgeous but miffed...


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> On garden duty this afternoon......well, supposed to be :Meh
> 
> View attachment 467326


Oh Toppy what are you like :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Libby has been trying to kill her banana for the last 10mins


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Libby has been trying to kill her banana for the last 10mins
> View attachment 467390


That's a bit unlady like Libby


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I've had double breakfast, now it's time for kitty yoga...and then a sleep. It's hard work being so handsome you know"


----------



## Charity

Toppy's interpretation of a Sunday morning lie in


----------



## ewelsh

Toppy, you are a silly funny boy :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Toppy, you are a silly funny boy :Hilarious


I keep telling him that


----------



## Bethanjane22

I'm in the bad books today with Luna 

We were playing with her wicker mouse in the garden (it's quite heavy for a cat toy), I threw it for her to chase, the wind picked up and it landed square in her face. She's since taken herself upstairs to hide under the sofa bed.

Bad human, I'm going to go hang my head in shame.


----------



## ewelsh

Poor Luna, you just can’t get good staff these days can you.


----------



## Bethanjane22

It


ewelsh said:


> Poor Luna, you just can't get good staff these days can you.


it seems I am forgiven :Cat

she's also accepted fusses from my parents today, she likes my mum a lot and was being a right old flirt!


----------



## ewelsh

Glad your forgiven @Bethanjane22 LOVE that close up photo


----------



## £54etgfb6

Today was Miri's first trip around the sun  A new toy and some special beef loin to celebrate. Happy birthday my little angel <3


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday Miri. Can see you were very spoilt xx


----------



## Spirited_Violet

A day of chillin'


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy's interpretation of a Sunday morning lie in
> 
> View attachment 467398


Looks as if he sneaked home late after a night on the tiles and found himself locked out.


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> View attachment 467456
> View attachment 467455
> View attachment 467454
> View attachment 467457
> 
> 
> Today was Miri's first trip around the sun  A new toy and some special beef loin to celebrate. Happy birthday my little angel <3











HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIRI. Go easy on the catnip now


----------



## Lunarags

Nutkin after a formula feed - he is struggling to get the weight on so not sure if he will make it but he is still hanging on and we are doing everything we can #toebeans


----------



## Raleigh

Lunarags said:


> Nutkin after a formula feed - he is struggling to get the weight on so not sure if he will make it but he is still hanging on and we are doing everything we can


Good luck, Nutkin, we're all rooting for you. I'm sure you're giving him the best care you can.


----------



## SbanR

Jessie feeling frisky


----------



## Maurey

Having Chippy cuddles in bed









And the jealousy


----------



## Callidora

Maurey said:


> Having Chippy cuddles in bed
> 
> View attachment 467545
> 
> And the jealousy
> View attachment 467546


Lol! I spy a jealous kitty in the background

edit: just realised the second picture is captioned 'jealousy' 
*facepalm


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lunarags said:


> Nutkin after a formula feed - he is struggling to get the weight on so not sure if he will make it but he is still hanging on and we are doing everything we can #toebeans
> View attachment 467522
> View attachment 467523
> View attachment 467524


keeping fingers crossed for you all ): must be very stressful


----------



## Bethanjane22

Maurey said:


> Having Chippy cuddles in bed
> 
> View attachment 467545
> 
> And the jealousy
> View attachment 467546


She's like..."excuse me human, what do you think you are doing???"


----------



## Maurey

It's even better when you zoom in a bit lmao


----------



## Lunarags

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## slartibartfast

The Devil is naughty again!


----------



## Lunarags

slartibartfast said:


> The Devil is naughty again!
> View attachment 467563
> View attachment 467564
> View attachment 467565
> View attachment 467566


Looks look like a mission impossible getaway plan haha


----------



## Lunarags

Um.....


----------



## huckybuck

The old boy going grey (no sorry) rusty in his old age lol


----------



## ewelsh

Looking very handsome as always Huck, those red bricks bring out your best colours! X


----------



## ewelsh

Side lamp or cat lamp?


----------



## popcornsmum

What do you mean YOU want to go to bed? This is MY bed and I shall not move for you.


----------



## Charity

Toppy was at the vets this morning having a blood test to see if his liver levels have improved. I've been giving him milk thistle in his food for the last three months. The vet said she would never know he had a problem from how he looks and the fact that he isn't showing any ill health symptoms. I was a bit worried he had lost weight but it was only a tiny bit. If levels haven't changed then the only way to find out what's wrong would be a biopsy. Fingers and paws crossed and good vibes please that they are better. He was very good as always.


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Side lamp or cat lamp?
> 
> View attachment 467623


Ooh where can I buy one of those?


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Toppy was at the vets this morning having a blood test to see if his liver levels have improved. I've been giving him milk thistle in his food for the last three months. The vet said she would never know he had a problem from how he looks and the fact that he isn't showing any ill health symptoms. I was a bit worried he had lost weight but it was only a tiny bit. If levels haven't changed then the only way to find out what's wrong would be a biopsy. Fingers and paws crossed and good vibes please that they are better. He was very good as always.
> 
> View attachment 467629


Everything crossed here for Mr T - it will be interesting to see if the milk thistle has done the trick. Does he take it ok?


----------



## SbanR

Good luck Toppy


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Toppy was at the vets this morning having a blood test to see if his liver levels have improved. I've been giving him milk thistle in his food for the last three months. The vet said she would never know he had a problem from how he looks and the fact that he isn't showing any ill health symptoms. I was a bit worried he had lost weight but it was only a tiny bit. If levels haven't changed then the only way to find out what's wrong would be a biopsy. Fingers and paws crossed and good vibes please that they are better. He was very good as always.
> 
> View attachment 467629


Awwww Toppy bless your heart. Sending all the love and positive vibes to the handsomest boy x


----------



## £54etgfb6

Wishing the best for Toppy!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Sending kisses to your beautiful footsies, Toppy!


----------



## LeArthur

No dad, you may not go to work.

















Huh. Maybe you can.


----------



## LeArthur




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Arthur!


----------



## ewelsh

Seriously  how could he go to work after that cuddle :Kiss:Kiss










Oh Nora :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bethanjane22

LeArthur said:


> No dad, you may not go to work.
> 
> View attachment 467633
> View attachment 467634
> 
> 
> Huh. Maybe you can.
> 
> View attachment 467635


How could anyone leave that squishy little face :Cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova could not believe her luck this morning! The birds NEVER land in our garden or even remotely close to it. I don't think she's ever seen a pigeon so close. Safe to say, she was transfixed


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Everything crossed here for Mr T - it will be interesting to see if the milk thistle has done the trick. Does he take it ok?


When I first gave it to him, it was in tablet form which was OK for a few days then he would eat the food and leave the pill so I got him something which is powder and mixed with his food twice a day. He seems happy to eat this. :Cat


----------



## Charity

I didn't have the heart to disturb this


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> I didn't have the heart to disturb this
> 
> View attachment 467656


I think my heart just exploded :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> I didn't have the heart to disturb this
> 
> View attachment 467656


my heart exploded too xxxx


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> I didn't have the heart to disturb this
> 
> View attachment 467656


Awww, Bunty is hoping his levels have improved too ❤. Good luck Toppy with your results. You look perfect to me too.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I didn't have the heart to disturb this
> 
> View attachment 467656


Aww, what a cuddlesome duo, no wonder you couldn't bear to disturb them.
Fingers and paws crossed for Toppy's results, bless him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Bunty and Toppy...and they say cats are solitary animals.

Just beautiful @Charity


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, it's a boring photo but Oscar has captured the hearts of so many people at our vet practice. When I went to collect his medications today, Marta saw me and asked how "her Prince" is doing and when I got his meds, Becky on reception had put hearts on the boxes by his name  Don't you think that's cute?


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know, it's a boring photo but Oscar has captured the hearts of so many people at our vet practice. When I went to collect his medications today, Marta saw me and asked how "her Prince" is doing and when I got his meds, Becky on reception had put hearts on the boxes by his name  Don't you think that's cute?
> 
> View attachment 467657


He's definitely got a fan club, bless him xx


----------



## H.M

On an adventure in the car.
















Such a curious little boy.


----------



## H.M

Charity said:


> I didn't have the heart to disturb this
> 
> View attachment 467656


I wish my eyes was blessed with such a sight with my cats.


----------



## H.M

"I'll be driving us home"


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> I didn't have the heart to disturb this
> 
> View attachment 467656


Omgggg I love them so much!!


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Seriously  how could he go to work after that cuddle :Kiss:Kiss
> 
> View attachment 467645
> 
> 
> Oh Nora :Hilarious:Hilarious
> View attachment 467646


My OH doesn't appreciate Arthur cuddles as much as me. I wouldn't mind but Arthur didn't even want his usual morning cuddle!


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> I didn't have the heart to disturb this
> 
> View attachment 467656


I shall print off lots of these photos and put them round the house with the caption of 'Arthur and Nora must do this'.


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know, it's a boring photo but Oscar has captured the hearts of so many people at our vet practice. When I went to collect his medications today, Marta saw me and asked how "her Prince" is doing and when I got his meds, Becky on reception had put hearts on the boxes by his name  Don't you think that's cute?
> 
> View attachment 467657


Hang on. Your surname isn't Funkin?!


----------



## Cully

H.M said:


> On an adventure in the car.
> View attachment 467664
> 
> View attachment 467665
> 
> Such a curious little boy.


Going by his eyes in the 2nd photo you really must cut your speed down .


----------



## H.M

Cully said:


> Going by his eyes in the 2nd photo you really must cut your speed down .


Was waiting in the car him and my little sister while my mum popped into the shops quickly. Still haven't found the chance to learn to drive unfortunately. But he enjoyed watching the people and cars driving by.


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> Hang on. Your surname isn't Funkin?!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Blimey, I only went into the kitchen for a few seconds , bloomin cheek.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

LeArthur said:


> Hang on. Your surname isn't Funkin?!


Hahahahaha, nope


----------



## Bethanjane22

LeArthur said:


> I shall print off lots of these photos and put them round the house with the caption of 'Arthur and Nora must do this'.


Might do the same for Luna & Nova :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Jus chilling


----------



## Kirstd78

I could sleep if you lot weren't so bloomin noisy!


----------



## Lunarags

We have eyes for the first time today from this energetic little one - mrs pettitoes is seven days old today!


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> I didn't have the heart to disturb this
> 
> View attachment 467656


If I saw that in the HB house I would think one was biting the other :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

It smells like cat mint Mum...


----------



## H.M

Lunarags said:


> We have eyes for the first time today from this energetic little one - mrs pettitoes is seven days old today!
> View attachment 467697
> View attachment 467698
> View attachment 467699


Aaawww!!! Look at those little eyebrows. She looks fierce.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Just before bed time


----------



## Lunarags

bmr10 said:


> View attachment 467702
> View attachment 467703
> 
> Just before bed time


Someone's still wide awake


----------



## Lunarags




----------



## Spirited_Violet

Hey Freya could you please move onto the tree so I can clean up?








"mmmmmm..."








"No :Cat"








*chuckles*


----------



## Willsee

Someone doesn't want me to get up this morning


----------



## Charity

Just popping out Mum, won't be long


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Just popping out Mum, won't be long
> 
> View attachment 467718


See ya later Bunty. Don't be late for dinner. Text me if you're gonna be late.


----------



## SbanR

Ollie has joined the group of telly viewers, but he much prefers squirrels and birds to mice


----------



## ewelsh

Did you catch that squirrel Ollie :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Did you catch that squirrel Ollie :Hilarious:Hilarious


I had to exit as he was pawing at the screen. With claws out!
Looked up screen protectors. The price!!!:Woot


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> See ya later Bunty. Don't be late for dinner. Text me if you're gonna be late.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

I think maybe I disturbed them










(I'm not sure why Andre looks a bit drunk)


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I had to exit as he was pawing at the screen. With claws out!
> Looked up screen protectors. The price!!!:Woot


I've given my old tablet to Misty for that very reason. At least it doesn't matter if that gets wrecked.
My friend had to get those straps meant to stop children pulling the tv on top of them after one of her cats leapt over the set to search for the mice behind it and shattered the screen.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Our appointment isn't for another 2.5 hours, but Nova is ready and raring to go!


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> Our appointment isn't for another 2.5 hours, but Nova is ready and raring to go!
> 
> View attachment 467731


Good girl Nova, now no making a dash for it last minute :Hilarious

stay calm @Bethanjane22 all will be fine x good luck girls x


----------



## Lunarags

Charity said:


> Just popping out Mum, won't be long
> 
> View attachment 467718


When i let miku out i often shout 'i want you back by 6!'

She never does


----------



## ewelsh

Good calm vibes for Luna Nova and @Bethanjane22 x


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Good calm vibes for Luna Nova and @Bethanjane22 x


Thanks @ewelsh we're here now. The girls have gone in...crossing everything for nice calm cats tonight. The vet said they perfume the room with lots of Pet Remedy to help keep them calm.


----------



## ewelsh

Hope the girls aren't too stressed @Bethanjane22 try keep things calm at home and feed them high reward treats or food to distract them! Good luck x


----------



## Bethanjane22

We’re home, they’re tucking into their favourite Sheba Fine Flakes, with some thrive chicken treats crumbled on top.

They’ve had a sniff of one another and seem ok so far. Going to just leave them to it


----------



## Bethanjane22

Hungry girls :Cat:Cat (also very messy eaters)


----------



## ewelsh

Excellent - I said that in a whisper x


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Excellent - I said that in a whisper x


Time to clean off that stinky vet smell.

*whispers* Luna please be nice :Nailbiting


----------



## ewelsh

Act normal @Bethanjane22 :Nailbiting I am sure all will be fine. Distract with play IF you think they will start


----------



## Charity

Got Toppy's blood results today, not good news. I so hoped they would have improved but his ALT levels have now gone up from 907 to 2700!  Even the vet can't understand what's going on as she said his bi-laterals (haven't a clue what they are) are normal, in fact better than the last test and if he was ill, they shouldn't be. She is going to speak to the vets at the laboratory tomorrow and ask their opinion and she thinks another scan might be a good idea. I've looked up various cat illnesses involving the liver but he doesn't have any symptoms for anything. Can only think its related to some other part of the body which is affecting his liver. :Meh

At least Toppy's not bovvered


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Toppy  Don't be a medical mystery please. I'm glad that you are not noticing all of this weirdness in your results.

These boys and their naughty livers. Hope you are okay @Charity xx


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Toppy  Don't be a medical mystery please. I'm glad that you are not noticing all of this weirdness in your results.
> 
> These boys and their naughty livers. Hope you are okay @Charity xx


Just disappointed and frustrated :Meh


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, having been through the liver "thing" (and yes, I know, totally different situation) with Oscar, I'm not bad with liver bloods. I hope you can get some vet help tomorrow. Have they suggested a liver biopsy to see if anything is going on? Oh Toppy  I'm sad for you. Poorly liver can make you feel quite queasy.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh poor Toppy - I'm glad he seems to be feeling ok though. Everything crossed that whatever it is is not too serious. Glad the rest of his bloods are ok.


----------



## LeArthur

Aw poor Toppy! I hope you get answers soon @Charity!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Got Toppy's blood results today, not good news. I so hoped they would have improved but his ALT levels have now gone up from 907 to 2700!  Even the vet can't understand what's going on as she said his bi-laterals (haven't a clue what they are) are normal, in fact better than the last test and if he was ill, they shouldn't be. She is going to speak to the vets at the laboratory tomorrow and ask their opinion and she thinks another scan might be a good idea. I've looked up various cat illnesses involving the liver but he doesn't have any symptoms for anything. Can only think its related to some other part of the body which is affecting his liver. :Meh
> 
> At least Toppy's not bovvered
> 
> View attachment 467750


Oh @Charity that does sound incredibly frustrating that they don't know what could be causing it.

I hope they can figure out what it is. Sending you all lots of love and virtual hugs xx


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, having been through the liver "thing" (and yes, I know, totally different situation) with Oscar, I'm not bad with liver bloods. I hope you can get some vet help tomorrow. Have they suggested a liver biopsy to see if anything is going on? Oh Toppy  I'm sad for you. Poorly liver can make you feel quite queasy.


The vet doesn't want to do a biopsy as he's not showing symptoms which is why she wants to do another scan. The last one didn't show anything. The only positive for me is that this has been going on for six months or more as it came to light when he had a pre-op blood test for his dental and he hasnt 'deteriorated' for want of a better word since then.


----------



## SbanR

Oh Toppy, medical mystery
Hope the vets can get to the bottom of this @Charity n it can be easily corrected.


----------



## huckybuck

I'll have soup please. 
Two soups.


----------



## £54etgfb6

huckybuck said:


> I'll have soup please.
> Two soups.
> 
> View attachment 467758


It looks like he is holding that poor ceramic cat in the background hostage! O:


----------



## TriTri

bmr10 said:


> It looks like he is holding that poor ceramic cat in the background hostage! O:


Well spotted :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious.


----------



## Bethanjane22

This little lady has refused breakfast this morning and wouldn't even come down from her tower until the thrive treats came out. 
I think she probably feels a bit poorly after her booster and check up yesterday. Fingers crossed she'll eat this afternoon.


----------



## huckybuck

Bethanjane22 said:


> This little lady has refused breakfast this morning and wouldn't even come down from her tower until the thrive treats came out.
> I think she probably feels a bit poorly after her booster and check up yesterday. Fingers crossed she'll eat this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 467762
> View attachment 467763


I think they worry you are going to sneak them off to the vets again!!!


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> This little lady has refused breakfast this morning and wouldn't even come down from her tower until the thrive treats came out.
> I think she probably feels a bit poorly after her booster and check up yesterday. Fingers crossed she'll eat this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 467762
> View attachment 467763


I'm sure you're right, its the booster makes her feel jaded. I'm sure she will brighten up soon. Now we're all having the Covid jabs, we know how cats feel. :Hungover


----------



## Bethanjane22

Princess Nova ate her breakfast finally, but it had to be served to her on her tower!


----------



## Charity

Did you want to sit down Mum.....tough.










Why only have one toy when you can have four


----------



## Cully

@Charity , oh bum. Hopefully the mystery can be cleared up happily. At least if Toppy doesn't seem to be bovvered about anything then it's probably nothing to worry about. If he was feeling poorly, I think he would be showing it.
Misty says, "Milk it Toppers. You could get extra goodies out of this".


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Good meowning all!

Purrrrrr~


----------



## LeArthur

Somebody had spied a birdie on nextdoor's roof.


----------



## H.M

It has been a loooong day. I successfully hand pilled Danbi his worming tablet for the first time with the help of my mum. It was not easy. Tried to give it in a stick treat to kisu , but she ate the treat and spat out the pill. She used to take it like that easily but suddenly she wouldn't. Tried by hand and she wouldn't take it. For a very small cat she is strong. She wouldn't open up her mouth and kept spitting it out.Then I gave Oreo his in a stick treat. Easy peasy. Why can't they both take pills easily like him.

Vet did a call back today for kisu. I suspected she had IBD as she vomits a lot. 7 times this month. And over time she eats a lot more than she should and still asked for more, but didn't gain any weight. Vet said it might be inflammation of the stomach lining and prescribed pills for us to pick up. The pills were tiny and we had to give a quarter of the pill daily. They were hard to cut. Sprinkled it on her food. Tried giving her worming tablet by hand again before she ate. No chance! So I sprinkled them in her food and added lots of freeze dried chicken. So far she ate half a while ago.

This is the second day of adding probiotics to Danbi's food as I introduce another wet food. He refuses to eat. Added freeze dried shrimp to it and still refuses. Yesterday he gave in and ate almost all of it. Hoping he will eat it as he gets hungrier. Oreo tried stealing his food. Haha he don't care what's in it he wants to eat it.

These cats are just too much sometimes haha
Here's kisu. She massaged my tummy and has now fallen asleep on my lap.


----------



## Cully

H.M said:


> It has been a loooong day. I successfully hand pilled Danbi his worming tablet for the first time with the help of my mum. It was not easy. Tried to give it in a stick treat to kisu , but she ate the treat and spat out the pill. She used to take it like that easily but suddenly she wouldn't. Tried by hand and she wouldn't take it. For a very small cat she is strong. She wouldn't open up her mouth and kept spitting it out.Then I gave Oreo his in a stick treat. Easy peasy. Why can't they both take pills easily like him.
> 
> Vet did a call back today for kisu. I suspected she had IBD as she vomits a lot. 7 times this month. And over time she eats a lot more than she should and still asked for more, but didn't gain any weight. Vet said it might be inflammation of the stomach lining and prescribed pills for us to pick up. The pills were tiny and we had to give a quarter of the pill daily. They were hard to cut. Sprinkled it on her food. Tried giving her worming tablet by hand again before she ate. No chance! So I sprinkled them in her food and added lots of freeze dried chicken. So far she ate half a while ago.
> 
> This is the second day of adding probiotics to Danbi's food as I introduce another wet food. He refuses to eat. Added freeze dried shrimp to it and still refuses. Yesterday he gave in and ate almost all of it. Hoping he will eat it as he gets hungrier. Oreo tried stealing his food. Haha he don't care what's in it he wants to eat it.
> 
> These cats are just too much sometimes haha
> Here's kisu. She massaged my tummy and has now fallen asleep on my lap.
> View attachment 467790
> 
> View attachment 467791


Liked for the tummy massage and cute pics.


----------



## ewelsh

How are the girls @Bethanjane22


----------



## Psygon

Scanning thru the GCCF April newsletter I spotted a familiar tonk... it's Ted! Fame at last.


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> How are the girls @Bethanjane22


They've been mostly ok today. They ate their dinner when I got home and I've been having some much needed cuddles off Nova this evening. We had a bit of an unfortunate incident earlier. Nova got stuck in a gap between the hammock and post on the cat tree and panicked, which made Luna go over to investigate. This resulted in an already panicked Nova lashing out and Luna returning the favour. They've calmed down since.

Looking forward to our behaviourist consultation on Tuesday.


----------



## Kirstd78

Caturday lie ins are the best


----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Bethanjane22

Lazy Saturday :Cat


----------



## SbanR

Evening watch


----------



## Nicola234

Hey mum, where's the treats??


----------



## Bethanjane22

Cat or ferret?


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Evening watch
> View attachment 467878


That's a lovely photo against the dark clouds.


----------



## SbanR

Catching the morning sun


----------



## ewelsh

Pretty warm Jessie x


----------



## AstroKitties

Sunshine and play, what's not to like :Happy


----------



## Maurey

Having a little roadtrip to go stay with family :>


----------



## Bethanjane22

Maurey said:


> Having a little roadtrip to go stay with family :>
> 
> View attachment 467900
> View attachment 467901


Hope you all have a lovely time. They look very relaxed in the car :Cat


----------



## Maurey

Bethanjane22 said:


> Hope you all have a lovely time. They look very relaxed in the car :Cat


Jum doesn't give a shit about being in the car, but Chips had a bit of panting going on until he settled in :>

they're currently investigating the little loft/bathhouse we're staying in, but here's a photo from the end of the trip.


----------



## Charity

Bunty's hiding something 



















Can you see it yet?










Of course its her blue mouse


----------



## £54etgfb6

I guess she only has one leg now


----------



## Acidic Angel

Taken in the last 10 minutes, apparently Sox has lost this bed to Skye now :')


----------



## Maurey

Enjoying the view (and chirping of birds) from the loft bedroom :> was meaning to bring their window hammock, but ended up forgetting when things got hectic. Something to keep in mind for next time, I suppose.


----------



## Maurey

I still done get how or why they wanted to fit on that ledge


----------



## Bethanjane22

Anyone know what personal space is?


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Anyone know what personal space is?
> 
> View attachment 467948


You're lucky to be so loved


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> You're lucky to be so loved


Luna is definitely my little cuddle bug, she only has one cuddle setting. As close to my face as possible :Cat


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Freya monitoring the weather, it was so warm and then..
Rain and hail?!


----------



## AstroKitties

Our regular visitor here to tease Luna enguin


----------



## £54etgfb6

peekaboo!


----------



## Charity

bmr10 said:


> View attachment 467956
> 
> peekaboo!


Lovely pic, can't help but smile at that one


----------



## Charity

Mr Angelic. He had me up just before 5.30 this morning howling to go out to the loo then, when we were having breakfast, my OH heard a crash and Toppy had somehow knocked one of my flower pots (with plant in) off the top of our wall onto our patio.  Wouldn't mind if he said sorry.


----------



## Lunarags

Acidic Angel said:


> Taken in the last 10 minutes, apparently Sox has lost this bed to Skye now :')
> View attachment 467912
> View attachment 467913


Oh my goodness how beautiful is that little bean!!


----------



## Acidic Angel

Lunarags said:


> Oh my goodness how beautiful is that little bean!!


She's so adorable, and so funny lol.

She fell asleep on me last night, about 11:30, I decided it was bedtime after she fell asleep on me.


----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> I still done get how or why they wanted to fit on that ledge
> View attachment 467917
> View attachment 467918


Have you never heard the saying, 'if I fits I sits'?


----------



## ewelsh

So many scrumptious photos today.




Oh Toppy trust you to get in trouble twice in one morning! But look at your face, who could remain cross for long xx


----------



## Maurey

Cully said:


> Have you never heard the saying, 'if I fits I sits'?


Sure, but it's all pointy and irregular on there lmao. Can't be comfy,


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Freyas first time outside, :Cat. I've been getting her used to the harness which was easy, the leash not so much, but I think she finally understands what it's for.

"Meowm the birds are so loud out here wow, and there's so many new smells"


----------



## SbanR

Look on the bright side @Charity . Toppy wanted to make sure you were up early enough to enjoy the morning before the rain started


----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> Sure, but it's all pointy and irregular on there lmao. Can't be comfy,


Misty gets into some crazy spaces and looks like she's just poured herself in lol.


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Look on the bright side @Charity . Toppy wanted to make sure you were up early enough to enjoy the morning before the rain started


What rain? Still waiting


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> What rain? Still waiting


There you are. More hours to enjoy the day.
Rain has arrived in the Midlands - early, as it wasn't due till mid-afternoon. You'll get it soon enough


----------



## LeArthur

Well I guess this means my OH has to do all the odd jobs round the house himself today


----------



## Willsee

Willow's new home


----------



## Willsee

She's loving her new box


----------



## H.M

This little one sneezed on my face while I was looking at him sleeping closely:Wtf

This was before.








And this was after he sneezed on me sleeping happily.








Cheeky little meatball!


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie absolutely loves bird watching, so much so that recently I built a sturdy and substantial bird table which we've called 'Ollie's table' that can be moved around so that he can watch the birds from the catio or it can be placed outside of the lounge window so that he can see the birds either through the French doors or through one of the lounge windows.
He's absolutely loving it and it is his favourite pastime these day and keeps him occupied for hours but there is now a power struggle going on between him and Jasper as to who has the window sill which is the favoured position when viewing the table from within the lounge. It's got so bad that blows are being struck.

Ollie has claimed that position as his own and does not like Jasper interloping one little bit and doesn't even like him going into the lounge now so a solution needs to be found to reduce the potential conflict. It's like having two mischievous and bickering toddlers 

Ollie intently bird watching from the catio.










Ollie's bird table...


----------



## Willsee

jasperthecat said:


> Ollie absolutely loves bird watching, so much so that recently I built a sturdy and substantial bird table which we've called 'Ollie's table' that can be moved around so that he can watch the birds from the catio or it can be placed outside of the lounge window so that he can see the birds either through the French doors or through one of the lounge windows.
> He's absolutely loving it and it is his favourite pastime these day and keeps him occupied for hours but there is now a power struggle going on between him and Jasper as to who has the window sill which is the favoured position when viewing the table from within the lounge. It's got so bad that blows are being struck.
> 
> Ollie has claimed that position as his own and does not like Jasper interloping one little bit and doesn't even like him going into the lounge now so a solution needs to be found to reduce the potential conflict. It's like having two mischievous and bickering toddlers
> 
> Ollie intently bird watching from the catio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie's bird table...


Now that is one intense stare, he's literally willing the birdies to fly over


----------



## jasperthecat

Willsee said:


> Now that is one intense stare, he's literally willing the birdies to fly over


I've lived in this house since 1997 and for the first time in all those years we actually saw a hedgehog in our back garden tonight. It actually triggered the outdoor PIR light but sadly Ollie wasn't around at the time to see it approach the lounge French doors. I'm sure he would have been enthralled by its presence if his reactions to pigeons are anything to go by! As you say, his stare is so intense and he loves watching the birds land and feed on the table 

Now that I know there's a hedgehog about I'll put out some suitable food out for him/her to come back again and I might even build a predator resistant hedgehog home to encourage them to hibernate in there during the winter months.


----------



## Lunarags

jasperthecat said:


> I've lived in this house since 1997 and for the first time in all those years we actually saw a hedgehog in our back garden tonight. It actually triggered the outdoor PIR light but sadly Ollie wasn't around at the time to see it approach the lounge French doors. I'm sure he would have been enthralled by its presence if his reactions to pigeons are anything to go by! As you say, his stare is so intense and he loves watching the birds land and feed on the table
> 
> Now that I know there's a hedgehog about I'll put out some suitable food out for him/her to come back again and I might even build a predator resistant hedgehog home to encourage them to hibernate in there during the winter months.


I love hedgehogs!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Meowm please tell the weather to make up its mind I don't know what coat to wear .








Till then I'm just staying by the heater...


----------



## Bethanjane22

Couldn't find the cats.

Found them behind my OH's computer screens watching the birds


----------



## Maurey




----------



## Bethanjane22

Maurey said:


>


they're so sweet :Cat


----------



## £54etgfb6

Maurey said:


>


So sweet!! ): ):


----------



## Bethanjane22

These two have snoozed, snoozed some more and then when they were done snoozing, they snoozed again. Oh to be a cat!


----------



## huckybuck

Maurey said:


>


The HBs start off like this then it usually ends up in a scrap :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Why bother with all the lovely bowls of water round the house???? Much easier to shut your eyes and stick your head in a bouquet of flowers


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Raleigh

huckybuck said:


> Why bother with all the lovely bowls of water round the house???? Much easier to shut your eyes and stick your head in a bouquet of flowers


Fresh rosewater, clearly he has very refined taste.


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur's not letting me have a blanket! :Arghh


----------



## Maurey




----------



## H.M

Oreo joining us for iftar dinner a few hours ago. My dad is trying to teach him not to go on the table and if he stays on the chair without attempting to walk on the table then he gets a piece of chicken otherwise my dad shouts at him. He's doing really well and practicing being patient in front of all the chicken we were eating.








Btw my mum's soup is delicious mmmmm


----------



## jasperthecat

Lunarags said:


> I love hedgehogs!


I've always liked them.
In recent years, hedgehogs in my area have been rather scarce indeed, especially when compared to the numbers I'd see just a few years ago so it was delightful to see one in our garden. As the numbers have certainly fallen, I'll construct and put down a nesting box suitable for winter hibernation which might just encourage one to take up residence.

Given Ollies response to the birds feeding from the table I made, I'm sure the sight of a little prickly visitor would sent him into raptures.


----------



## Acidic Angel

Tiger is quite taken with Skye bless him. Even Sox has settled with her pretty quickly, they both play with her and follow her to keep an eye on her.









Minutes after this photo was taken, Tiger was batting up through the ladder hole and Skye was batting back down at him, both calm as anything, no claws, just playful batting.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri looking angry this morning for no reason... ):<


----------



## Bethanjane22

It's really hard work keeping the humans awake all night. Better snooze all day now.


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> It's really hard work keeping the humans awake all night. Better snooze all day now.
> 
> View attachment 468041
> View attachment 468042


You two rascals 

I laid blankets on my side of the bed as usual which is where Bunty and Toppy always sleep but, today, Toppy decides he will try OH's side where, of course, there is no blanket. My OH hates cat hairy bedding.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> You two rascals
> 
> I laid blankets on my side of the bed as usual which is where Bunty and Toppy always sleep but, today, Toppy decides he will try OH's side where, of course, there is no blanket. My OH hates cat hairy bedding.
> 
> View attachment 468073
> 
> 
> View attachment 468075


You can just see in his face that he knows that he's not meant to be there! Cheeky little monkey!


----------



## SbanR

Ahhhhhh........:Kiss you look so comfy Toppy


----------



## huckybuck

Somebody likes a magic bag


----------



## Ringypie

Ahh Ringo you look so cute having a sit down…. Now let's put your head collar on and bring you in for your vaccination!








Ringo: NO!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Ringypie said:


> Ahh Ringo you look so cute having a sit down…. Now let's put your head collar on and bring you in for your vaccination!
> View attachment 468084
> 
> Ringo: NO!
> View attachment 468085


Ringo sums up how I feel today :Hilarious Ringo says, not today!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

.


----------



## Lunarags

Big yawnies


----------



## ewelsh

Ringypie said:


> Ahh Ringo you look so cute having a sit down…. Now let's put your head collar on and bring you in for your vaccination!
> View attachment 468084
> 
> Ringo: NO!
> View attachment 468085


Ringo, if you dig a hole and stick your face in it, no one will see you 

What a character Ringo is :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## £54etgfb6

looking like a very odd creature with spindly legs (ft protest at being photographed)


----------



## Charity




----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna has always been a "mummy's girl" she pretty much never cuddles with my OH.

He just sent me this photo of her having a cuddle with him while he works :Cat


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> View attachment 468110


That nose needs a tickle and a kiss.


----------



## Charity

Peep o'


----------



## huckybuck

New bed!!!


----------



## Kirstd78

milo following the sun in our kitchen ☀


----------



## AstroKitties

Best way to be on this cold damp day


----------



## huckybuck

You are supposed to ring the bell for treats!!!!


----------



## Lunarags

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 468137
> 
> 
> You are supposed to ring the bell for treats!!!!


'munch munch....did someone say something...'


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 468137
> 
> 
> You are supposed to ring the bell for treats!!!!


Cheeky!!


----------



## Charity

Good morning, its cuddle up day here


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Good morning, its cuddle up day here
> 
> View attachment 468146


You little cuties!


----------



## Bethanjane22

I've been informed that Nova doesn't move from this bed all day since we moved it upstairs. She's loving her new viewpoint!


----------



## Maurey

Bethanjane22 said:


> I've been informed that Nova doesn't move from this bed all day since we moved it upstairs. She's loving her new viewpoint!
> 
> View attachment 468151


Can't blame her, that looks very comfy :>


----------



## SbanR

Catnip ecstasy


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Catnip ecstasy
> View attachment 468152


Talk about wallowing in it


----------



## H.M

I'm gonna go ahead and say it. Cats are better than people. I don't feel judged by them, their cute, soft and they listen to what you have to say. I love them so much.


----------



## huckybuck

H.M said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and say it. Cats are better than people. I don't feel judged by them, their cute, soft and they listen to what you have to say. I love them so much.
> View attachment 468170


ME TOO!!!!!!!
Can't stand people lol!!


----------



## Charity

Mummy's girl


----------



## TriTri

I found Max in my mum's back garden today...I got a bit carried away with taking photos of him, 'cause I love him sooo much ❤❤


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> I found Max in my mum's back garden today...I got a bit carried away with taking photos of him, 'cause I love him sooo much ❤❤
> View attachment 468178
> View attachment 468179
> View attachment 468180
> View attachment 468181
> View attachment 468182


Oh Max, you are looking beautiful. What are you doing in your Nanny's garden?


----------



## Kirstd78

H.M said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and say it. Cats are better than people. I don't feel judged by them, their cute, soft and they listen to what you have to say. I love them so much.
> View attachment 468170


Agreed here, my 2 got me though this yrs lockdown and just stroking them relaxes me x


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> I found Max in my mum's back garden today...I got a bit carried away with taking photos of him, 'cause I love him sooo much ❤❤
> View attachment 468178
> View attachment 468179
> View attachment 468180
> View attachment 468181
> View attachment 468182


Lovely to see Max, he's looking super well.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Uh.. morning to you too Freya. Happy Caturday:Cat.

4kgs doesn't sound a lot until its lying ontop of you purring all morning. :Hilarious

She wasn't even satisfied with me on the phone initially, she kept trying to pull my hand away.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

H.M said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and say it. Cats are better than people. I don't feel judged by them, their cute, soft and they listen to what you have to say. I love them so much.
> View attachment 468170


Cats are amazing, I always loved them but had not even come close to appreciating them enough until I had my own. <3


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Oh Max, you are looking beautiful. What are you doing in your Nanny's garden?


He's checking up on my mum I think. Mum back's onto neighbours, so not far to go. It's terraced with a woodland at the top, lots of places to hide, very peaceful....he can view his world from the steps.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Lovely to see Max, he's looking super well.


Thank you @Cully. That's what the vet said yesterday! She said he's in great shape (aged 10). Although, he needs another dental & I've finally got him booked in (for 20th). Wish him luck please .


----------



## Lunarags

Good luck!!


----------



## Lunarags

Well miku, if you will insist on being an outdoor cat...


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mum, make it stop raining please!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Despite his misdemeanours of the last couple of days he's still gorgeous.., is there a better way to spend a dull damp Saturday afternoon but cuddling this boy..









There's something about cats washing that I just adore


----------



## huckybuck

The postman came @slartibartfast 
He was holding his nose :Hilarious
Grace knew the parcel was hers!!!









































































Thank you so much SBF - it's as beautifully made as always and full of drugs!!! I'm surprised customs didn't seize it :Hilarious


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> The postman came @slartibartfast
> He was holding his nose :Hilarious
> Grace knew the parcel was hers!!!
> 
> View attachment 468232
> View attachment 468233
> View attachment 468234
> View attachment 468235
> View attachment 468236
> View attachment 468237
> View attachment 468238
> View attachment 468239
> View attachment 468240
> View attachment 468241
> 
> 
> Thank you so much SBF - it's as beautifully made as always and full of drugs!!! I'm surprised customs didn't seize it :Hilarious


Customs were probably too busy holding their noses with both hands!!!
Wow, that was quick, I've sent it just a week ago. The mysteries of time travel with Post Office...


----------



## Charity

Bunty's been in a really jolly mood all week, and she's not on her Zylkene! I'm beginning to wonder if it is actually Bunty.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Thank you @Cully. That's what the vet said yesterday! She said he's in great shape (aged 10). Although, he needs another dental & I've finally got him booked in (for 20th). Wish him luck please .


Of course, were sending a mixture of paws and fingers crossed.
Is it just for a check up or does he need treatment?
Hoping it's just a checkup and he sails through it.
Misty has her first vet appointment since before the 1st lockdown. May 24th. It's just her booster, nail trim and mini MOT, so I'll be on tenterhooks waiting outside.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty's been in a really jolly mood all week, and she's not on her Zylkene! I'm beginning to wonder if it is actually Bunty.
> 
> View attachment 468243
> 
> 
> View attachment 468246
> 
> 
> View attachment 468245


Look at you Bunty, having a good old chomp on your nippy banana. No wonder you're in such a happy mood.
At least you can relax Charity when she's like this. She's such a sweetie.


----------



## Maurey




----------



## £54etgfb6

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









She has claimed it as one of her (many) beds


----------



## AstroKitties

Luna has spent most of wakey time today staring at the back door. Discovered there were little midges she was laying in wait for but unfortunately they are on the outside ompus


----------



## SbanR

bmr10 said:


> View attachment 468260
> View attachment 468259
> 
> She has claimed it as one of her (many) beds


She looks very comfy


----------



## Nicola234




----------



## Lunarags

Side profile is looking stunning already!
And how cute does she look!!!


----------



## Elsiebea

Can't think of a caption for this. Caught at the right moment!


----------



## Charity

Sundays are for relaxing aren't they?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna is a bit of a nosey neighbour


----------



## TriTri

Lunarags said:


> Good luck!!


Thank you!


----------



## Maurey

Sorry for the photo quality, but I finally managed to catch her in the act. I don't understand why, but Jum has being pooing like this lately. Her stool consistency is still normal, and she's showing no sign of being unwell, but it's... an interesting quirk, shall we say.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Of course, were sending a mixture of paws and fingers crossed.
> Is it just for a check up or does he need treatment?
> Hoping it's just a checkup and he sails through it.
> Misty has her first vet appointment since before the 1st lockdown. May 24th. It's just her booster, nail trim and mini MOT, so I'll be on tenterhooks waiting outside.


Hi @Cully, one vet said he had a little gingivitis, this vet said he needed a scale and polish and his gums were just starting to recede at the top. They would be looking for holes etc once he is under and if any toothy-pegs need to come out, that would be done too, with full bloods first to check all good.

I'm using a veterinary practice I used a few decades back, 2-3x price of my last practice , but the vet's aren't just out of vet school, they all have a few decades experience. As the new vet's are very confident, it gives me a lot more peace of mind and I came away from my apt feeling like a huge weight had been lifted from my shoulders . They also let me go inside the consultation room with Max for his consultation.

Max can't be fed from 8pm the night before the dental & he'll need locking in, so that's going to be fun, _not_.

Good luck lovely Misty on 24th, hope all goes well. Let us know how it goes please xx


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Luna is a bit of a nosey neighbour
> 
> View attachment 468271


Love the Meerkat impression


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Hi @Cully, one vet said he had a little gingivitis, this vet said he needed a scale and polish and his gums were just starting to recede at the top. They would be looking for holes etc once he is under and if any toothy-pegs need to come out, that would be done too, with full bloods first to check all good.
> 
> I'm using a veterinary practice I used a few decades back, 2-3x price of my last practice , but the vet's aren't just out of vet school, they all have a few decades experience. As the new vet's are very confident, it gives me a lot more peace of mind and I came away from my apt feeling like a huge weight had been lifted from my shoulders . They also let me go inside the consultation room with Max for his consultation.
> 
> Max can't be fed from 8pm the night before the dental & he'll need locking in, so that's going to be fun, _not_.
> 
> Good luck lovely Misty on 24th, hope all goes well. Let us know how it goes please xx


I totally understand, experience gives peace of mind. It's so important to have faith in our medics, whether for human or animal. And that's brilliant you were allowed inside. I'm hoping my vet starts doing it soon.
Good luck with no supper or breakfast for Max. You'll just have to exhaust him with play until he's tired out, but I bet it's you who gets tired first.


----------



## H.M

These two sharing a treat.

Yesterday they played with each other for a few minutes. They were running around then suddenly Oreo didn't want to play anymore and hissed at Danbi. They used to play every morning a few months ago but now it is occasional. I've repeated myself many times to Danbi that he needs to ask Oreo if he wants to play not sneakily jump on him. Hoping one day Danbi can graduate from the kitchen to the living room with Oreo during the night.


----------



## SbanR

Making friends


----------



## Cully

She may not be a lap cat, but she's certainly a laptop cat.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Overcast day ⛅


----------



## AstroKitties

Roast chicken dinner food coma :Chicken


----------



## Bethanjane22

It's tiring work chasing the birdy!


----------



## Maurey

We just got back to the city. Chips is displeased.


----------



## Maurey

My cats have suddenly decided that they like cozy spaces. I may have to buy a cat cave if this continues lmao


----------



## huckybuck

Maurey said:


> My cats have suddenly decided that they like cozy spaces. I may have to buy a cat cave if this continues lmao
> 
> View attachment 468328
> View attachment 468329
> View attachment 468330


I think they want to go away for the weekend again :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Who needs water bowls..


----------



## huckybuck

@slartibartfast

Holly has decided it's hers - well when there's no one else around to argue!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna just came down from the cat tree, jumped up by Nova and licked her head a few times.

Then we had some slappy paws from Luna to Nova.

Now we have this.


----------



## Lunarags

What you doing mum?


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lunarags said:


> What you doing mum?
> View attachment 468361


omgg those tiny little legs ): ); ): so cute!!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Woke up this morning to Miri snoozing like this... is ur neck ok?


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> I totally understand, experience gives peace of mind. It's so important to have faith in our medics, whether for human or animal. And that's brilliant you were allowed inside. I'm hoping my vet starts doing it soon.
> Good luck with no supper or breakfast for Max. You'll just have to exhaust him with play until he's tired out, but I bet it's you who gets tired first.


Thanks, any tips are very welcome. It's going to be a long night... followed by one noisy car trip to the vet. I hope he forgives me after.


----------



## Maurey

TriTri said:


> Thanks, any tips are very welcome. It's going to be a long night... followed by one noisy car trip to the vet. I hope he forgives me after.


Jum was so out of it after her dental that by the time she threw off the anaesthesia, she was her usual cuddly self, haha. I'd suggest being prepared with pee pads for the trip back, though. Jum really wanted to spend the way back on my lap, but her bladder let go during the way, as she wasn't really in control of her faculties yet. That said, they do let go animals pretty much as soon as they wake up after dentals here, so you may not see as extreme a reaction.


----------



## TriTri

Maurey said:


> Jum was so out of it after her dental that by the time she threw off the anaesthesia, she was her usual cuddly self, haha. I'd suggest being prepared with pee pads for the trip back, though. Jum really wanted to spend the way back on my lap, but her bladder let go during the way, as she wasn't really in control of her faculties yet. That said, they do let go animals pretty much as soon as they wake up after dentals here, so you may not see as extreme a reaction.


Thanks! Yes I always put one in the cat crate and carry spares, along with disposable gloves, kitchen roll, cleaning products, bags to put anything yucky in etc, just in-case:Vomit.

It's a short trip thank goodness. He's got litter trays (only used about twice in 6/7 years) because he always toilets outside, so he isn't going to like having to stay indoors for 12 hours solid. 'Hope he doesn't wee down the bath plug-hole again :Vomit.


----------



## Maurey

TriTri said:


> Thanks! Yes I always put one in the cat crate and carry spares, along with disposable gloves, kitchen roll, cleaning products, bags to put anything yucky in etc, just in-case:Vomit.
> 
> It's a short trip thank goodness. He's got litter trays (only used about twice in 6/7 years) because he always toilets outside, so he isn't going to like having to stay indoors for 12 hours solid. 'Hope he doesn't wee down the bath plug-hole again :Vomit.


My poor girl was so disoriented she pooed on the carpet the evening after we got back :< she was back to normal at like... 2 am, though. Was yelling for her din din lmao


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> I hope he forgives me after.


Of course he will. It always amazes me how forgiving they are considering what we put them through.


----------



## slartibartfast

Julian Slink and Lucifer Morningstar, the dynamic duo of the usual suspects (whwnever there is mayhem and demolition involved)


----------



## Maurey

Today was bath day for Jum. I forgot to clip her claws, so I got a couple souvenirs while I was blow drying her because she was trying to climb over my shoulder to get away. Miss soggy pants didn't have the patience to get fully dry, but she should look great in an hour or two, if she doesn't get covered in saliva. Considering it's only my second time bathing her on my own (I usually have the groomer come over every few months), not bad :> should hopefully clear up her dryness dandruff, too.






































For the curious, I follow the groomer's suggestions for her bathing routine, which is mask-shampoo-mask, wherein I brush on Iv San Bernard Orange mask (diluted1:3-1:5) into her dry coat using one of those hair dye brushes, let her sit so her skin can absorb the moisture, wash it off, shampoo with ISB Maracuja shampoo twice, wash off, apply ISB Orange dilute 1:10-1:15. Wash off thoroughly, then onto the blow dry. Does wonders for her skin, which is prone to dryness in the cold months, which can't be pleasant.


----------



## LeArthur

I guess Nora wanted the squshiness of the cushion and not the stability of the arm.


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 468387
> 
> Julian Slink and Lucifer Morningstar, the dynamic duo of the usual suspects (whwnever there is mayhem and demolition involved)


Oh they look way too innocent to cause trouble.


----------



## Bethanjane22

I wondered where the cats were...

Both upstairs snoozing away!


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> I guess Nora wanted the squshiness of the cushion and not the stability of the arm.
> 
> View attachment 468393


How is she today?


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> How is she today?


She's much better on the pain relief, thank you for asking. The hole in her gum seems to be healing well.

We'll see what happens in a few weeks when she's off them.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 468387
> 
> Julian Slink and Lucifer Morningstar, the dynamic duo of the usual suspects (whwnever there is mayhem and demolition involved)


Aww cute.... and bunk beds.


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> I wondered where the cats were...
> 
> Both upstairs snoozing away!
> 
> View attachment 468394
> View attachment 468395
> 
> View attachment 468396


Love the last 2. That's sure a well chilled out cat:Cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

Cully said:


> Love the last 2. That's sure a well chilled out cat:Cat


Luna knows how to chill :Cat


----------



## Charity

It's a sunbathing day


----------



## H.M

Played with him with a wand toy. I was surprised he played with it because he hasnt wanted to play with the wand toy in ages. Cut his nails and now I'm going to give him a bath to help get rid of fleas. Wby are they so hard to get rid of uuuggghh!!!


----------



## Maurey

H.M said:


> Played with him with a wand toy. I was surprised he played with it because he hasnt wanted to play with the wand toy in ages. Cut his nails and now I'm going to give him a bath to help get rid of fleas. Wby are they so hard to get rid of uuuggghh!!!
> View attachment 468420
> View attachment 468421
> View attachment 468422


I was finally able to track down Jum's favourite wand toy at our local pet shop, and she's playing like she's possessed again - more actively than her daddy, even. Thought she was just mellow and lazy, despite being only 2, but nope. Just really picky. I have a load of different wand toys, and she isn't super into any of them, at least compared to that specific toy haha. Chips, on the other hand, will play with pretty much anything.


----------



## Cully

Moo used to love her woolly pad to lie on, then suddenly wouldn't go near it.
It must almost a year since she used it but, just as suddenly, it's the bee's knees again. Yay!
















It just goes to show you should never give up on those gazillions of cat beds we buy:Happy


----------



## Lunarags

Tails crossed


----------



## Maurey




----------



## Maurey

Poor little girl tired herself out to much she fell asleep on her toy lmao


----------



## lillytheunicorn

Sleepy Skye


----------



## Maurey

lillytheunicorn said:


> View attachment 468457
> 
> Sleepy Skye


How's she been doing?


----------



## lillytheunicorn

Maurey said:


> How's she been doing?


Really well, you wouldn't know she had had pancreatitis.

She came home from having the IV fluids and pain meds and was 70% back to normal, 24 hours later our tortie princess was 100% back.

Ver checked her FPLI results as I couldn't believe how quickly she bounced back and she definitely pancreatitis.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Our new Purr-Suit toy arrived today.

Luna was jumping for joy!


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur's finally learnt he can "swim" on the tall footstool!


----------



## SbanR

I wonder what's caught his attention


----------



## Maurey

Was up late for a deadline, so have some cute late night pics


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Our new Purr-Suit toy arrived today.
> 
> Luna was jumping for joy!
> 
> I love cat action shots. She obviously loves her new toy.
> 
> 
> 
> SbanR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what's caught his attention
> View attachment 468465
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, is that a bird in the bush?
Click to expand...


----------



## SbanR

Drat! Almost


----------



## ewelsh

There must be something in the water today, flying, swimming and climbing cats everywhere :Hilarious

Those pictures of Luna had me laughing @Bethanjane22 :Hilarious


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> There must be something in the water today, flying, swimming and climbing cats everywhere :Hilarious
> 
> Those pictures of Luna had me laughing @Bethanjane22 :Hilarious


I haven't seen her this excited about a toy since she was a kitten!


----------



## LostSoul

I love the way my Pea looks at me... she's just a month away from turning 18.


----------



## £54etgfb6

in the spirit of cats flying today, Miri has learned to levitate over her prey. the aim is to intimidate the piece of pasta on the floor.


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> in the spirit of cats flying today, Miri has learned to levitate over her prey. the aim is to intimidate the piece of pasta on the floor.
> View attachment 468495


He he, I thought it was only cucumbers that did that!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

There’s certainly something in the air!!!

no photos but my two were crazy last night and again this morning...


----------



## Maurey

In contrast, the saga of my cats suddenly starting to enjoy cozy spaces continues. Might just be because I moved their carrier to a more desirable location, who knows.

Idk what's going on with his nose in the first photo, must be something about the lighting lmao


----------



## Maurey

I wanna get in bed, but I hate to wake them


----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> View attachment 468536
> View attachment 468537
> 
> I wanna get in bed, but I hate to wake them


So many nights I've stayed up way after my bedtime, just because Misty was so cosy comfy on my bed I hadn't the heart to move her:Cat.


----------



## Bethanjane22

I couldn't cope with how cute Nova looked this morning :Cat:Cat


----------



## Willsee

Bethanjane22 said:


> I couldn't cope with how cute Nova looked this morning :Cat:Cat
> 
> View attachment 468553
> View attachment 468554


Ooooh Nova just look at that floofy tummy


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri looking pretty today


----------



## Bethanjane22

Willsee said:


> Ooooh Nova just look at that floofy tummy


Touch the floof at your own risk :Hilarious


----------



## Willsee

Bethanjane22 said:


> Touch the floof at your own risk :Hilarious


Uummmmm her face is kinda saying that


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Me: you know it'd be nice if there was a cat toy that was essentially an extremely long colourful piece of ribbon attached to a stick...

kong: ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## Maurey

Spirited_Violet said:


> Me: you know it'd be nice if there was a cat toy that was essentially an extremely long colourful piece of ribbon attached to a stick...
> 
> kong: ask and ye shall receive!
> View attachment 468625
> 
> View attachment 468626
> 
> View attachment 468627
> 
> View attachment 468628


I wish we had more kong cat toys where I lived. I really want to get some of their extra large kicker toys. I did find a generic brand ribbon on a stick though, haha.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Maurey said:


> I wish we had more kong cat toys wheee I lived. I really want you get some of their extra large kicker toys. I did find a generic brand ribbon on a stick though, haha.


I couldn't find one for the longest time, just feather toys (where as great they do not last :/) or fake prey toys. So I was really happy to find this one, its 8 metres long and extremely fun to watch them chase after it.

If theres a kicker you really wanted though I could grab and post you one? We have a large range nearby.


----------



## Maurey

Spirited_Violet said:


> I couldn't find one for the longest time, just feather toys (where as great they do not last :/) or fake prey toys. So I was really happy to find this one, its 8 metres long and extremely fun to watch them chase after it.
> 
> If theres a kicker you really wanted though I could grab and post you one? We have a large range nearby.


I'll have to look into finding some longer ones - mine is only about a meter long.

That's very kind of you, but I'm good - customs are a pain here, sadly. We do get them in stock occasionally, it's just a matter of getting there in time. I'm sure we'll have better supply once import gets more back to normal :>


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Maurey said:


> I'll have to look into finding some longer ones - mine is only about a meter long.
> 
> That's very kind of you, but I'm good - customs are a pain here, sadly. We do get them in stock occasionally, it's just a matter of getting there in time. I'm sure we'll have better supply once import gets more back to normal :>


Ahh okay no worries, Well I hope they come back in stock for you soon!








Thats the full toy along with its name.


----------



## Psygon

Is this 
A. Jammy can't read, or
B. Of course jammy can read, and quite frankly she doesn't give a damn
:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> Is this
> A. Jammy can't read, or
> B. Of course jammy can read, and quite frankly she doesn't give a damn
> :Hilarious
> View attachment 468642


B :Hilarious:Hilarious go Jammy


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> Is this
> A. Jammy can't read, or
> B. Of course jammy can read, and quite frankly she doesn't give a damn
> :Hilarious
> View attachment 468642


Definitely B


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Is this
> A. Jammy can't read, or
> B. Of course jammy can read, and quite frankly she doesn't give a damn
> :Hilarious
> View attachment 468642


B.
Definitely B, but Jammy isn't being naughty & ignoring the sign.
She just knows that all the other Tonks love her & will share everything with her 

Oh Jammy seeing your adorable face has made me smile.
Bless you darling girl xx


----------



## Lunarags

I can officially confirm that she is in fact a cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

Day 4364957 of lounging around watching the birds.


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Is this
> A. Jammy can't read, or
> B. Of course jammy can read, and quite frankly she doesn't give a damn
> :Hilarious
> View attachment 468642


Absolutely B. She's not actually _in_ the box yet though is she? So I think she is just being cautious and weighing up her options:Hilarious.


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Day 4364957 of lounging around watching the birds.
> 
> View attachment 468645


Are you telling us you've actually done the sums? Cool.


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur was confused because he wanted to swim round the footstool but Nora would bat him if his foot got too high. Nora was confused because Arthur was doing strange things she hadn't seen before.


----------



## Cully

LeArthur said:


> Arthur was confused because he wanted to swim round the footstool but Nora would bat him if his foot got too high. Nora was confused because Arthur was doing strange things she hadn't seen before.
> 
> View attachment 468649
> View attachment 468650
> View attachment 468652


Maybe he's deliberately teasing her get a reaction.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Just a sweet one of Lola this morning 









H x


----------



## SbanR

Careful Arthur; you'll run a bald stripe down your side if you swim too much, or vigorously!

How is Nora now @LeArthur . Is she off painkillers now?


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> Arthur was confused because he wanted to swim round the footstool but Nora would bat him if his foot got too high. Nora was confused because Arthur was doing strange things she hadn't seen before.
> 
> View attachment 468649
> View attachment 468650
> View attachment 468652


Are you trying to impress Nora Arthur


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> Careful Arthur; you'll run a bald stripe down your side if you swim too much, or vigorously!
> 
> How is Nora now @LeArthur . Is she off painkillers now?


No she's got another week yet, thanks for asking!


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> No she's got another week yet, thanks for asking!


What have I missed? What is wrong with our beautiful Nora?


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> What have I missed? What is wrong with our beautiful Nora?


She had a dental about a month ago and less than a week after I'd stopped giving her painkillers she needed to be back on them again


----------



## ewelsh

Oh poor Nora, these damn toothy pegs cause problems don't they. I remember Libby was on pain relief for a while after her dental, they said " If the pain were to continue that sometimes a fragment of the root can be left behind" that could be what's going on here @LeArthur

hope she feels better soon, sending big hugs x


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mother. Get off the sofa it's dinner time!


----------



## PurplePogo

Pixie









Roxy


----------



## ewelsh

PurplePogo said:


> Pixie
> View attachment 468679
> 
> 
> Roxy
> View attachment 468680


Adorable double trouble


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Oh poor Nora, these damn toothy pegs cause problems don't they. I remember Libby was on pain relief for a while after her dental, they said " If the pain were to continue that sometimes a fragment of the root can be left behind" that could be what's going on here @LeArthur
> 
> hope she feels better soon, sending big hugs x


Oh I didn't know that! If she's still no better after these painkillers I'll certainly ask that question. Thank you!


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> Oh I didn't know that! If she's still no better after these painkillers I'll certainly ask that question. Thank you!


Yes certainly something to ask, I think it's called retained root fragments, they can only tell if they X-ray if the root was initially fractured it can happen.


----------



## Cully

PurplePogo said:


> Pixie
> View attachment 468679
> 
> 
> Roxy
> View attachment 468680


Aww, totally gorgeous.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Pretty girl 









this morning w/ her toy turnip


----------



## Nicola234




----------



## Charity

PurplePogo said:


> Pixie
> View attachment 468679
> 
> 
> Roxy
> View attachment 468680


What gorgeous little ones. I used to have a ginger cat called Pixie. Little mischief makers


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Stretched and posing Milo.


----------



## lillytheunicorn

Hudad you will have to find somewhere else to sleep tonight. You were too slow we claimed the bed.


----------



## ewelsh

Me - "Be careful Lottie"









Lottie "Did you actually tell me, a cat, to be careful, seriously! "










Me " well ummmm yes I did"

Lottie -


----------



## SbanR

Haha! That's telling you @ewelsh


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Haha! That's telling you @ewelsh


Didn't it just


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Me - "Be careful Lottie"
> View attachment 468697
> 
> 
> Lottie "Did you actually tell me, a cat, to be careful, seriously! "
> 
> View attachment 468695
> 
> 
> Me " well ummmm yes I did"
> 
> Lottie -
> 
> View attachment 468696


Oh Lottie, that's not very polite


----------



## Bethanjane22

Sorry mum, I couldn't tell the difference between your hand and my toy mousey. I didn't mean to hurt you


----------



## Charity

Bunty's recovering from a traumatic day yesterday. My OH was doing a lot of drilling in our spare room so Bunty thought 'I'm outta here' and disappeared out to the garden and beyond for a couple of hours until she thought it was safe to return.









'
Toppy doesn't know he's got an appointment at the vets tomorrow for another scan as we're no further forward concerning his high liver results. He'll know in the morning when he doesn't get any breakfast


----------



## H.M

They'll play with anything but cat toys. Here he is playing with a measuring tape.








Oreo LOVES this bean bag. At first he was scared of it but now its his favourite sleeping spot.








And yesterday I went over to my neighbours house with my sister as her friend invited us. Her uncle got a kitten a couple weeks ago and its supposedly a bengal x bsh mix. It was so tiny but brave the first time I saw him the day after he arrived. I've told them that its unlikely its either as it looks like a regular tabby moggy. They then told the uncle that he was scammed. They asked questions about what I know about cats and I felt so happy to share what I have learnt over the past few months. Anyhow their little kitten is so cute and the uncle decided it would be an indoor cat. The best of luck because the little kitten is so fast.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty's recovering from a traumatic day yesterday. My OH was doing a lot of drilling in our spare room so Bunty thought 'I'm outta here' and disappeared out to the garden and beyond for a couple of hours until she thought it was safe to return.
> 
> View attachment 468724
> 
> '
> Toppy doesn't know he's got an appointment at the vets tomorrow for another scan as we're no further forward concerning his high liver results. He'll know in the morning when he doesn't get any breakfast
> 
> View attachment 468728


Oh dear, poor Bunty. At least she didn't disappear for too long leaving you worrying.
Hope it all goes well for Toppy tomorrow and that he's got a morning appointment so doesn't have to wait all day with a rumbling tummy.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Oh dear, poor Bunty. At least she didn't disappear for too long leaving you worrying.
> Hope it all goes well for Toppy tomorrow and that he's got a morning appointment so doesn't have to wait all day with a rumbling tummy.


I'm taking him in at 8.15 so, hopefully, he'll be one of the first though they usually wait a couple of hours to make sure they are OK.


----------



## Maurey

Charity said:


> I'm taking him in at 8.15 so, hopefully, he'll be one of the first though they usually wait a couple of hours to make sure they are OK.


Fingers crossed that everything goes well for Toppy :> Has he been doing all right, other than his concerning results?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I'm taking him in at 8.15 so, hopefully, he'll be one of the first though they usually wait a couple of hours to make sure they are OK.


Hopefully tucking in about lunchtime then :Cat.


----------



## Charity

Maurey said:


> Fingers crossed that everything goes well for Toppy :> Has he been doing all right, other than his concerning results?


Yes, you wouldn't really know there was anything wrong with him, even my vet said that, though he has lost a little bit of weight which actually isn't a bad thing as he was always chunky. He is bright and playful most of the time and eating well, he is never sick, other than the occasional furball, and doesn't have toilet problems. It is really weird. Our vet said she has seen very sick cats who have had much lower results than Toppy so she and the laboratory who did the blood testing are at a loss to know what is wrong with him. Another odd thing is that a lot of his other results are fine which she says wouldn't be the case if he was sick. This has been going on now for six months at least and other than these results not improving , he hasn't gone downhill in any way.
I'm going to ask if they've tested him for hyperthyroidism as I read that can cause unusual liver results.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Today Luna chased her new Purr-Suit mouse attachment for so long she ended up panting. I've never seen her pant before!



















mid pant!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How about that for a workout, Luna!


----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Today Luna chased her new Purr-Suit mouse attachment for so long she ended up panting. I've never seen her pant before!
> 
> View attachment 468743
> 
> 
> View attachment 468741
> 
> 
> mid pant!
> View attachment 468742


That mouse made her a bit over excited I think


----------



## ebonycat

PurplePogo said:


> Pixie
> View attachment 468679
> 
> 
> Roxy
> View attachment 468680


Oh my GOSH two adorable little cuties :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Maurey

Charity said:


> Yes, you wouldn't really know there was anything wrong with him, even my vet said that, though he has lost a little bit of weight which actually isn't a bad thing as he was always chunky. He is bright and playful most of the time and eating well, he is never sick, other than the occasional furball, and doesn't have toilet problems. It is really weird. Our vet said she has seen very sick cats who have had much lower results than Toppy so she and the laboratory who did the blood testing are at a loss to know what is wrong with him. Another odd thing is that a lot of his other results are fine which she says wouldn't be the case if he was sick. This has been going on now for six months at least and other than these results not improving , he hasn't gone downhill in any way.
> I'm going to ask if they've tested him for hyperthyroidism as I read that can cause unusual liver results.


Hopefully you'll be able to get to the bottom of things soon!


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Me - "Be careful Lottie"
> View attachment 468697
> 
> 
> Lottie "Did you actually tell me, a cat, to be careful, seriously! "
> 
> View attachment 468695
> 
> 
> Me " well ummmm yes I did"
> 
> Lottie -
> 
> View attachment 468696


Lottie - Mama do you really think 'I' need to be careful?
ME !! LOTTIE !! A world renowned pusscat.
Mama you are funny :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> That mouse made her a bit over excited I think


Very much so, I had to put it away in the end and reward her with some chicken.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> How about that for a workout, Luna!


Who needs the gym when you can chase a fake mouse around the living room!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Bunty's recovering from a traumatic day yesterday. My OH was doing a lot of drilling in our spare room so Bunty thought 'I'm outta here' and disappeared out to the garden and beyond for a couple of hours until she thought it was safe to return.
> 
> View attachment 468724
> 
> '
> Toppy doesn't know he's got an appointment at the vets tomorrow for another scan as we're no further forward concerning his high liver results. He'll know in the morning when he doesn't get any breakfast
> 
> View attachment 468728


Oh no, poor Bunty.
It's really upsetting when you know they're stressed & you can't tell them the 'horrid' thing will stop/ go away soon/ won't hurt them.
I have it with Ebony & Alfie.
My step father was round for a few hours the other day doing my garden, cutting the grass etc.
When he went I went upstairs looking for them, Ebony was in her hiding place under the bed.
Alfie was actually in the bed, under the covers.

Oh I hope the vet trip tomorrow goes smoothly & you find out what's going on & that whatever it is is easily treatable.
Sending hugs to Bunty & Toppy.
Toppy please don't be upset tomorrow, your vet won't hurt you & you'll be back home before you know it & your Mama will dish up your favourite meal xx


----------



## huckybuck

This is a cat who doesn't like treats or human food


----------



## Maurey

huckybuck said:


> This is a cat who doesn't like treats or human food
> 
> View attachment 468759
> View attachment 468760


Lmao, oh no, your poor onions. Mine will yell at me whenever I cook meat, so they'll get a treat if they behave by the time I'm done meal prepping ahah


----------



## huckybuck

Maurey said:


> Lmao, oh no, your poor onions. Mine will yell at me whenever I cook meat, so they'll get a treat if they behave by the time I'm done meal prepping ahah


It was the tomatoes I was most concerned about


----------



## Maurey

huckybuck said:


> It was the tomatoes I was most concerned about


I mean, at least tomatoes aren't toxic aha. Though Jum will eat tomatoes (well, lick at the squishy juicy bits), because of course she will


----------



## Spirited_Violet

More playful Stumpy. A big kitten at heart.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna, you're lucky you're cute!

Since lying on me she had stuck her nose in my mouth, then sneezed in my face at point blank range and then stood on my newly vaccinated arm. So lucky she's cute!


----------



## Charity

Toppy's forgotten about the trauma of yesterday. The only evidence is his very bare tum....feels lovely, like velvet


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy's forgotten about the trauma of yesterday. The only evidence is his very bare tum....feels lovely, like velvet
> 
> View attachment 468810
> 
> 
> View attachment 468811
> 
> 
> View attachment 468812


For some reason it makes me want to blow raspberries on it .


----------



## ewelsh

Toppy your still scrumptious even with a bald patch. I'll be right behind @Cully in the raspberry blowing


----------



## Maurey




----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> View attachment 468825


I love that 'caught tidying up my nether region' look. "What! Wasn't doin' nuffin".


----------



## Maurey

Cully said:


> I love that 'caught tidying up my nether region' look. "What! Wasn't doin' nuffin".


The funny thing is, he sat like that for a solid 2 minutes, just watching me :Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Toppy's forgotten about the trauma of yesterday. The only evidence is his very bare tum....feels lovely, like velvet
> 
> View attachment 468810
> 
> 
> View attachment 468811
> 
> 
> View attachment 468812


Oh Toppy I so want to give you belly kisses :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> For some reason it makes me want to blow raspberries on it .





ewelsh said:


> Toppy your still scrumptious even with a bald patch. I'll be right behind @Cully in the raspberry blowing


I'll be right after them :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## huckybuck

Maurey said:


> View attachment 468825


How is that even possible :Hilarious


----------



## Maurey

huckybuck said:


> How is that even possible :Hilarious


I don't know, his hips must be very flexible :Hilarious


----------



## Spirited_Violet

:Cat


----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> The funny thing is, he sat like that for a solid 2 minutes, just watching me :Hilarious


He he, embarrassed he'd been caught lol.


----------



## Cully

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 468840
> 
> View attachment 468841
> 
> :Cat


Just look at that beautiful tail, it's so soft and fluffy.


----------



## H.M

Successfully dry pilled kisu a while ago. Even with two people it's not easy. One down thirteen more to go :Arghh

I so proud of kisu though. Poor kisu. Now she's waiting for her food which she will get at 8


----------



## Charity

Time for Bunty's mouse fix


----------



## LeArthur

Can't say I've ever noticed Nora lay down like this downstairs.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Ruining my self made promise of only one post max a day to show curled beans cause gosh this is one of the cutest things she does.
I have no clue how it's comfortable or even understand why cats do it but gosh.
So
Cute


----------



## ewelsh

Looks like fun Bunty

Nice and relaxed there Nora, ummmmm Arthur you do know your a cat and not a bunny don’t you? :Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Looks like fun Bunty
> 
> Nice and relaxed there Nora, ummmmm Arthur you do know your a cat and not a bunny don't you? :Hilarious


Tbh I think Arthur is everything but a cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

I had to drive to Central London and back again today (from South Wales) and since I got home this little lady has not left my side :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! You went to work and left me! Pah! Anyway that pesky little Tatiana from next door was on my fence again…so I crept up and showed her who is The Boss. Clue: it's not her!"










(The fence in the background…Tattie didn't last long on it! She literally sees Oscar and legs it!)


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! You went to work and left me! Pah! Anyway that pesky little Tatiana from next door was on my fence again…so I crept up and showed her who is The Boss. Clue: it's not her!"
> 
> View attachment 468869
> 
> 
> (The fence in the background…Tattie didn't last long on it! She literally sees Oscar and legs it!)
> 
> View attachment 468870


Oh my, look at Oscar strutting back, all macho


----------



## Lunarags

Just three ragdolls frolicking


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! You went to work and left me! Pah! Anyway that pesky little Tatiana from next door was on my fence again…so I crept up and showed her who is The Boss. Clue: it's not her!"
> 
> View attachment 468869
> 
> 
> (The fence in the background…Tattie didn't last long on it! She literally sees Oscar and legs it!)
> 
> View attachment 468870


Oh Oscar, you've still got it boy and gorgeous with it xx


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! You went to work and left me! Pah! Anyway that pesky little Tatiana from next door was on my fence again…so I crept up and showed her who is The Boss. Clue: it's not her!"
> 
> View attachment 468869
> 
> 
> (The fence in the background…Tattie didn't last long on it! She literally sees Oscar and legs it!)
> 
> View attachment 468870


Lovely pics of the boy asserting ownership of his/your territory. Well done Oscar.


----------



## Cully

Sorry no pic, but just when I need her in as I've got to go out, Moo has decided to go play with the spiders in the yucca tree.:Banghead


----------



## Lunarags

This is more than 12 hours ago because i forgot to post it but wanted to share dad giving his little girl a bath, helping out with the parenting


----------



## ewelsh

Libby felt Phoebe was too close to mummy's lap last night, so Libby tried to bite her 



















Good job I was watching and stopped her, I didn't think Libby had it in her


----------



## Charity

Libby! How could you? Poor Phoebe :Arghh


----------



## Maurey

It's getting warmer here, so Jum and Chip have been taking turns at the window to cool off. If it starts getting up to 30 again for long enough, I might get them one of those pressure activated cooling mats/beds. Has anybody bought one for their cat? How did you (and most importantly your cat) like it?


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Libby felt Phoebe was too close to mummy's lap last night, so Libby tried to bite her
> 
> View attachment 468892
> 
> 
> View attachment 468893
> 
> 
> Good job I was watching and stopped her, I didn't think Libby had it in her


You mean Duracell didn't run away?


----------



## Willow_Warren

He does love a good box









H. X


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> You mean Duracell didn't run away?


No, I don't think she realised what was going on.

note to all future slaves worrying about dogs and cats living together..... protect your dogs!


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> He does love a good box
> View attachment 468912
> 
> 
> H. X


That box suits you Andre x


----------



## TriTri

How did Toppy get on at the vet's @Charity?


----------



## TriTri

My Maxi-Doodles wasn't well last night and I wasn't sure if the vet's would give him the thumbs up for his dental today, but they did. They did full bloods first and gave him various meds and fluids and at last he is home, less two teeth, with the others shiny and like new ❤. Unfortunately he had a nose bleed during the op :Woot. What a brave boy...


----------



## H.M

Kisu has her back turned towards me. Its the second day and she just had her second pill of the day. Its getting easier but still a two person job. At least she forgives quickly. She loves to be petted and stroked too much to be angry haha


----------



## H.M

Danbi loves playing with balloons. I guess I won't be buying him cat toys from now and just look around the house for things for him to play with.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## £54etgfb6

Big stretch 








Ready for bed


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> My Maxi-Doodles wasn't well last night and I wasn't sure if the vet's would give him the thumbs up for his dental today, but they did. They did full bloods first and gave him various meds and fluids and at last he is home, less two teeth, with the others shiny and like new ❤. Unfortunately he had a nose bleed during the op :Woot. What a brave boy...
> View attachment 468913


Oh well done Max, I bet you look a real treat with your shiny gnashers. Plenty of post op treats I hope. Moo says to milk it. Trust her,she's never one to miss an opportunity for goodies.
Do you know why he had the nosebleed?


----------



## Charity

Why can't I go out today?










Because you'll get blown away silly


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Why can't I go out today?
> 
> View attachment 468947
> 
> 
> Because you'll get blown away silly


Nova is also annoyed that she can't go out in the rain and wind! It's very inconvenient for them!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Why can't I go out today?
> 
> View attachment 468947
> 
> 
> Because you'll get blown away silly


Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No it's Bunty! Misty has been the same having me up and down like a yoyo.


----------



## Lunarags

Our little survivor looking beautiful <3


----------



## huckybuck

Maurey said:


> Has anybody bought one for their cat? How did you (and most importantly your cat) like it?
> ]


.

We have a couple of them and yes they get used when it's really hot. Oddly they tend to prefer the less padded ones.


----------



## huckybuck

Bought a new purifier for the kitchen.










Airing his bits dirty boy lol!!!


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Oh well done Max, I bet you look a real treat with your shiny gnashers. Plenty of post op treats I hope. Moo says to milk it. Trust her,she's never one to miss an opportunity for goodies.
> Do you know why he had the nosebleed?


Hi @Cully 
One of the back teeth removed was very close to a vessel which got damaged and caused the nosebleed. The vet says cats would normally cough the blood up then, but Max didn't, so she had to get to the back of his throat to clear the blood away. He's dribbled blood a few times since he's been home, presumably from his mouth/teeth, but I'm worried he'll get another nosebleed and if it goes down the back of his nose I won't see it happening. I'm keeping a close eye and he's back at the vet's at 10.15. He's not very jolly and she said it could take a couple of weeks to settle. He's got painkillers, but I think he's still feeling sore.

Anyway, I hope Misty-Moos mot goes well on Monday. I'll be thinking of her .


----------



## Willsee

Can't beat a Saturday morning lie in


----------



## Willsee

huckybuck said:


> Bought a new purifier for the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 468998
> 
> 
> Airing his bits dirty boy lol!!!


Not much purifying going on there then :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Maurey

Omg Chips just laid down on top of Jum for a cuddle. More importantly she let him, even groomed him for a little bit  She didn't last too long before wiggling out to go lie on her own, presumably because Chips is warm and quick heavy


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Hi @Cully
> One of the back teeth removed was very close to a vessel which got damaged and caused the nosebleed. The vet says cats would normally cough the blood up then, but Max didn't, so she had to get to the back of his throat to clear the blood away. He's dribbled blood a few times since he's been home, presumably from his mouth/teeth, but I'm worried he'll get another nosebleed and if it goes down the back of his nose I won't see it happening. I'm keeping a close eye and he's back at the vet's at 10.15. He's not very jolly and she said it could take a couple of weeks to settle. He's got painkillers, but I think he's still feeling sore.
> 
> Anyway, I hope Misty-Moos mot goes well on Monday. I'll be thinking of her .


Ooh I think that would have me a bit worried too. Hope it all went well at the vet's. You probably know yourself how much a tooth removal pain can niggle away for quite a while. Nerves don't like being touched, so no wonder he's sore.
Yes, thankfully my friend is taking us to the vet. Otherwise I would have had to get a taxi and there is only a cold windy carpark to stand in and wait for her while she's being seen. At least I'll be warm in the car. Maybe they've even changed the rules and we can now go in with them. Oh I do hope so as she can be a bit swipey if she's upset. The last time she had nails trimmed the nurse said, 'Er......we had to leave a couple'. Can't say I blame them.


----------



## H.M

Trying to clean the front garden so I can lay some weed control fabric and pebbles. Its such hard work.








And theres Danbi in the window.


----------



## Charity

I wish I was a cat


----------



## H.M

Got a new bed for Danbi from etsy as he was getting to big for the ikea kids chair. I love it. He looks so cute on it. Here's the link if anyone wants to buy one.

This one is for the larger size I bought
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/986...us-fabric-options?ref=shop_home_recs_23&sca=1

And this is the standard size
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/919...omfy-pet-sofa-cat?ref=shop_home_recs_19&crt=1


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Ooh I think that would have me a bit worried too. Hope it all went well at the vet's. You probably know yourself how much a tooth removal pain can niggle away for quite a while. Nerves don't like being touched, so no wonder he's sore.
> Yes, thankfully my friend is taking us to the vet. Otherwise I would have had to get a taxi and there is only a cold windy carpark to stand in and wait for her while she's being seen. At least I'll be warm in the car. Maybe they've even changed the rules and we can now go in with them. Oh I do hope so as she can be a bit swipey if she's upset. The last time she had nails trimmed the nurse said, 'Er......we had to leave a couple'. Can't say I blame them.


I'm pleased you're getting a lift to the vet's.

Max will be feisty if needed; he wouldn't allow his temperature to be taken prior to his op, so the vet took if after he was sedated (which she said can effect the reading a bit) and _he_ didn't appreciate her poking his mouth with earbuds whilst I held him yesterday, so wanting to avoid my hands being clawed, I requested a nurse hold him, (I wanted my monies worth as his dental was about 4 x price of my last vet surgery)!
She said all looked ok & no antibiotics necessary. Max has painkillers & will have a 2nd post op checkup Thursday & if good, may get his vaccination too. Might delay the vax. Poor little love.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> I'm pleased you're getting a lift to the vet's.
> 
> Max will be feisty if needed; he wouldn't allow his temperature to be taken prior to his op, so the vet took if after he was sedated (which she said can effect the reading a bit) and _he_ didn't appreciate her poking his mouth with earbuds whilst I held him yesterday, so wanting to avoid my hands being clawed, I requested a nurse hold him, (I wanted my monies worth as his dental was about 4 x price of my last vet surgery)!
> She said all looked ok & no antibiotics necessary. Max has painkillers & will have a 2nd post op checkup Thursday & if good, may get his vaccination too. Might delay the vax. Poor little love.


Glad he's doing ok.
I actually agree with letting the nurses hold them if necessary. My view is that I don't want Moo to associate me with unpleasant experiences and mistrust me. I had a hard job winning her trust in the first place so there's no way I want to jeopardise that.
She's ok with a bit of poking and prodding, but gets really upset if it goes on too long. That's when she swipes at hands.
Our appointment with the vet tomorrow isn't until 2pm so I'm wondering what time to feed her till. It's just a straightforward checkup, booster and nail trim, so nothing that requires fasting. Just don't want her chucking up in the car. What do you reckon?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre being a sleepy silly sausage














































h x


----------



## Cully

Looks like she's been caught doing something she shouldn't.


----------



## huckybuck

Someone got out the wrong side of bed this morning.


----------



## Maurey

huckybuck said:


> Someone got out the wrong side of bed this morning.
> 
> View attachment 469072


Oh my goodness, I love MC faces when they smoosh up against something


----------



## huckybuck

Sunday's are for watching TV all day!!!


----------



## Ringypie

Not a catty pic but….


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear! @huckybuck that is such a great petulant face


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Someone got out the wrong side of bed this morning.
> 
> View attachment 469072


Oh dear, oh dear. Didn't the others ask you out to play this morning?


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> Sunday's are for watching TV all day!!!
> 
> View attachment 469073


That magpie is brave with those two watching it!
Have they ever tried to catch the birds?


----------



## Bethanjane22

We've been out all day and I think this young lady missed me. She's been purring and cuddling me non stop.


----------



## huckybuck

Bethanjane22 said:


> That magpie is brave with those two watching it!
> Have they ever tried to catch the birds?


Very occasionally they go as if to but usually they fly off before they are anywhere close. They don't even give pigeons a look these days BUT I wouldn't put it past them to go for the little birds - they seem far more interested in those!!!


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Glad he's doing ok.
> I actually agree with letting the nurses hold them if necessary. My view is that I don't want Moo to associate me with unpleasant experiences and mistrust me. I had a hard job winning her trust in the first place so there's no way I want to jeopardise that.
> She's ok with a bit of poking and prodding, but gets really upset if it goes on too long. That's when she swipes at hands.
> Our appointment with the vet tomorrow isn't until 2pm so I'm wondering what time to feed her till. It's just a straightforward checkup, booster and nail trim, so nothing that requires fasting. Just don't want her chucking up in the car. What do you reckon?


Hi. I've never had a cat sick in the car before and I've done thousands of vet visits over the years with my 9, relatives cats and friends cats and lots of Cats Protection kitties. But journeys have never been more than a 30 minute drive for me. I would guess she could be fed up to two hours before you leave maybe? Or if it's a long drive, like over 25/30 minutes, maybe leave it a bit longer (2.5-3 hrs before leaving). They always seem so hungry the minute they arrive home, don't they? So she can make up for things once she's back home. Work the times backwards, so if for example your cat usually had a small meal every 4 hours & say you were leaving 1.30, maybe feed her at 11 (2.5 hrs before leaving) and 4 hrs earlier, being at 7!? Good luck Misty Moo, you're looking great IMO.


----------



## Charity

OK Mum, I'll play with you 


















That's enough now, I need a nap


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Hi. I've never had a cat sick in the car before and I've done thousands of vet visits over the years with my 9, relatives cats and friends cats and lots of Cats Protection kitties. But journeys have never been more than a 30 minute drive for me. I would guess she could be fed up to two hours before you leave maybe? Or if it's a long drive, like over 25/30 minutes, maybe leave it a bit longer (2.5-3 hrs before leaving). They always seem so hungry the minute they arrive home, don't they? So she can make up for things once she's back home. Work the times backwards, so if for example your cat usually had a small meal every 4 hours & say you were leaving 1.30, maybe feed her at 11 (2.5 hrs before leaving) and 4 hrs earlier, being at 7!? Good luck Misty Moo, you're looking great IMO.


Thanks. The vet is only a 20 minute drive so will leave at 1.40.
She had 1/3rd pouch at 8am and I'll give her more at about 10. If she complains too much maybe a few Dreamies later.
I always worry about them being sick in the car after an episode with Charlie dog years ago. But that's another saga. Chin tickles for Max please xx


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Thanks. The vet is only a 20 minute drive so will leave at 1.40.
> She had 1/3rd pouch at 8am and I'll give her more at about 10. If she complains too much maybe a few Dreamies later.
> I always worry about them being sick in the car after an episode with Charlie dog years ago. But that's another saga. Chin tickles for Max please xx


It's more likely the other end, I'm afraid Cully! Thank you, will do xx


----------



## H.M

Sweet moment which is a very occasional sight. I realllllly hope they get more cuddly with eachother as they grow older.

I think Oreo was a bit surprised and taken aback by Danbi's sudden sweetness:Joyful
























He looks very happy now hehe


----------



## Cully

Back from the vet and she's Uncle Declan this and Uncle Declan that. She's had these huge sparkly eyes like something magical just happened. 
Apparently Uncle Declan said she was a real sweetie and didn't mind at all when he trimmed her claws, purred all the while he gave her a health check and didn't even flinch with her booster jab.
I was beginning to wonder if it was the same cat I know and love. Then she polished off a dish of human tuna (treat) and is presently taking her siesta on my laptop. Yep, same cat. But I fear 'in love'.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Misty! You’ve been getting your eyelashes at Uncle Declan have you? Glad all went well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, can't a boy have a little groom in peace?"


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Back from the vet and she's Uncle Declan this and Uncle Declan that. She's had these huge sparkly eyes like something magical just happened.
> Apparently Uncle Declan said she was a real sweetie and didn't mind at all when he trimmed her claws, purred all the while he gave her a health check and didn't even flinch with her booster jab.
> I was beginning to wonder if it was the same cat I know and love. Then she polished off a dish of human tuna (treat) and is presently taking her siesta on my laptop. Yep, same cat. But I fear 'in love'.


Little flirt. Better ask for Uncle Declan next time. Glad it all went well


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mwah! 









She just kissed me mum!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Little flirt. Better ask for Uncle Declan next time. Glad it all went well


She'll be inviting him to dinner if I don't watch her.
I managed to wangle a years supply of Prinovox and Milbemax so provided no further vet trips are necessary (fingers crossed), were good until next May.


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Mwah!
> View attachment 469162
> 
> 
> She just kissed me mum!
> View attachment 469163


Keep it up girls.  I was looking with bated breath in case there was a follow up photo of them beating the heck out of each other. Phew! Do you think things are improving @Bethanjane22?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Keep it up girls.  I was looking with bated breath in case there was a follow up photo of them beating the heck out of each other. Phew! Do you think things are improving @Bethanjane22?


Well they did have a slapping match not long after, but that's pretty much a daily thing here now 

They seem a bit better, it's hard to tell to be honest. They are still wary around one another, and I've found that Nova is spending a lot more time upstairs lately. She used to spend the evenings in the living room with us and would often be my cuddle buddy on the sofa, but that doesn't happen anymore since we put the window bed in the spare room.

Luna cuddles with me most evenings, and then they both now go to their separate sleeping areas of their own accord in the nights.

I do live in a constant state of worry that a big fight will happen again, but we are trying everything we can to avoid them being in situations that would cause a big fight. My OH has started talking about planning a holiday in the spring next year which we both desperately need, however the thought of going away and a big fight happening is making me feel like I'll never be able to relax away from home again.


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Well they did have a slapping match not long after, but that's pretty much a daily thing here now
> 
> They seem a bit better, it's hard to tell to be honest. They are still wary around one another, and I've found that Nova is spending a lot more time upstairs lately. She used to spend the evenings in the living room with us and would often be my cuddle buddy on the sofa, but that doesn't happen anymore since we put the window bed in the spare room.
> 
> Luna cuddles with me most evenings, and then they both now go to their separate sleeping areas of their own accord in the nights.
> 
> I do live in a constant state of worry that a big fight will happen again, but we are trying everything we can to avoid them being in situations that would cause a big fight. My OH has started talking about planning a holiday in the spring next year which we both desperately need, however the thought of going away and a big fight happening is making me feel like I'll never be able to relax away from home again.


What would you do with them while you're away? Have someone in, or use a cattery?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Cully said:


> What would you do with them while you're away? Have someone in, or use a cattery?


We've always used a cat sitter, she's fantastic and comes twice a day for around 45mins- 1hour at at time.


----------



## H.M

"Get off the table you say? No, don't want to. So what did you get me?"

So nosy.


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> We've always used a cat sitter, she's fantastic and comes twice a day for around 45mins- 1hour at at time.


That's helpful, having someone you can rely on and the cats know. It should make your time away less worrying, but you can't help fretting a bit can you? And they would be disgusted if they thought you were enjoying yourself.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Freya spooked me earlier on today, she was chasing something seemingly invisible only for her to present to me a skinny long legged spider :Arghh. Now she sits atop the cat tree, hopefully daydreaming and not... tracking something else...


----------



## Maurey

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 469191
> 
> Freya spooked me earlier on today, she was chasing something seemingly invisible only for her to present to me a skinny long legged spider :Arghh. Now she sits atop the cat tree, hopefully daydreaming and not... tracking something else...


I mean. You're kinda lucky. Last year, Jum hunted and killed a fly, and dropped it in a fresh mug of tea I'd made


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Maurey said:


> I mean. You're kinda lucky. Last year, Jum hunted and killed a fly, and dropped it in a fresh mug of tea I'd made


Oh no!!! Of all the bad luck. I'm sure they mean well but...:Yuck


----------



## SbanR

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 469191
> 
> Freya spooked me earlier on today, she was chasing something seemingly invisible only for her to present to me a skinny long legged spider :Arghh. Now she sits atop the cat tree, hopefully daydreaming and not... tracking something else...


Wait for the ultimate present - a mouse dropped into the bath while you're having a relaxing soak


----------



## Spirited_Violet

SbanR said:


> Wait for the ultimate present - a mouse dropped into the bath while you're having a relaxing soak


Oh my gosh nooo!!!on the one hand it's so sweet of them to gift us but on the other hand ...


----------



## AstroKitties

Synchronised lazy afternoon.


----------



## Charity

Toppy's been doing a little early morning sunbathing today, making sure to get an even tan on both sides


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Toppy's been doing a little early morning sunbathing today, making sure to get an even tan on both sides
> 
> View attachment 469260
> 
> 
> View attachment 469261


Got to even out that tan Toppy boy! Don't burn your white bits!


----------



## Bethanjane22

AstroKitties said:


> Synchronised lazy afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 469215


They both look like they've settled in so well  How are they getting on with each other?


----------



## AstroKitties

Bethanjane22 said:


> They both look like they've settled in so well  How are they getting on with each other?


Majority of the time it is a peaceful house but they now seem to fight once in the morning and again in evening when they are both energised.

Although there are yowls and growls from Skylar we think they are playing in a way. It can be either that instigate it and both give as good as they get but tends to end up with Skylar underneath as Luna is twice the weight.

Keeping watchful eye. The instigator gets a firm no and then distract them with toys.

Fingers crossed it doesn't get worse as we do hope to do family days out in summer holidays.


----------



## Maurey

AstroKitties said:


> Majority of the time it is a peaceful house but they now seem to fight once in the morning and again in evening when they are both energised.
> 
> Although there are yowls and growls from Skylar we think they are playing in a way. It can be either that instigate it and both give as good as they get but tends to end up with Skylar underneath as Luna is twice the weight.
> 
> Keeping watchful eye. The instigator gets a firm no and then distract them with toys.
> 
> Fingers crossed it doesn't get worse as we do hope to do family days out in summer holidays.


Sounds like perfectly normal play, I wouldn't worry. You're definitely right to keep an eye while there's a big size difference between the two, though


----------



## AstroKitties

Maurey said:


> Sounds like perfectly normal play, I wouldn't worry. You're definitely right to keep an eye while there's a big size difference between the two, though


Thanks. It does look like play to me but my girls don't like it so when they see it happening they keep scooping Skylar up which I'm trying to get them to stop doing as I'm sure this won't help relations between the two if Luna thinks she's always the naughty one.


----------



## Charity

Ooops...I woke her up


----------



## Willow_Warren

(She's moved on to washing her bottom now)


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 469307
> 
> 
> View attachment 469308
> 
> 
> (She's moved on to washing her bottom now)


Too much information :Yuck


----------



## LeArthur

Sleepy girly


----------



## Maurey

Thought I'd share some more late night cuddles. I think they're starting to properly bond, now that they're ~3.5 months into living together. First time they've been cuddled up for a solid 15 minutes (and still going) without Jum protesting or trying to demonstrate that she's in charge by biting at Chips' ears or neck. Not sure if they'll become a true bonded pair, given enough time, but they certainly could go that way, given they're both adults and it's not even been half a year


----------



## Cully

LeArthur said:


> Sleepy girly
> 
> View attachment 469317


She's got such a sweet face.


----------



## Charity

LeArthur said:


> Sleepy girly
> 
> View attachment 469317


Lovely pic, looks very relaxed


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @LeArthur Nora is a little cutie


----------



## Charity

Doing his scary tiger impression


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Doing his scary tiger impression
> 
> View attachment 469326


Ooh Toppy, you certainly scared me:Nailbiting. xx


----------



## Cully

Moo's not too happy with me today. I gave her a tablet this morning and she spat it out, so I had to get a bit stern with her. No doubt she'll forgive me by teatime (salmon terrine).:Hungry


----------



## LeArthur

Sometimes, I just don't get it.


----------



## Bethanjane22

LeArthur said:


> Sometimes, I just don't get it.
> 
> View attachment 469349


They look so relaxed


----------



## Bethanjane22

Vicious little tiger hunting a bug.


----------



## Charity

Bet you can't touch your nose with your tongue


----------



## £54etgfb6

such short legs ): so cute


----------



## H.M

Intense hide and seek game.























They played with eachother for a bit yay


----------



## Bethanjane22

Sunny Saturday Stretches


----------



## Maurey

Juma-girl is upset










Her daddy took her spot on top of the tree


----------



## Charity

Saturday snoozing


----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> Juma-girl is upset
> 
> View attachment 469391
> 
> 
> Her daddy took her spot on top of the tree
> 
> View attachment 469392


Ah well, we all have to get used to the pecking order sweetie.


----------



## Maurey

Cully said:


> Ah well, we all have to get used to the pecking order sweetie.


She's the one in charge, which is why I find it extra amusing. Whoever gets to the top bunk first owns it until they leave, basically. Despite them both preferring it, they've never fought for it. Neither of them find the tussle worth it, ig 

Jum had it all morning, but then she needed the litter box :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Saturday afternoon


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Saturday afternoon
> View attachment 469405
> View attachment 469406
> View attachment 469407
> View attachment 469408


Are we sitting in catmint in the first pic? Mmmm...lovely


----------



## Bethanjane22

I aspire to be as chilled out as Nova :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! What is that? Is it a bird? Is it a plane? Is it Tattie and Obie next door? No? What is it then? Ooooh, a lawn mower…"


----------



## ewelsh

Go kill that lawn mower Oscar Woo


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! What is that? Is it a bird? Is it a plane? Is it Tattie and Obie next door? No? What is it then? Ooooh, a lawn mower…"
> 
> View attachment 469432


That's a lovely picture, you are so photogenic Oscar xx


----------



## Cully

Oscar you're looking very indignant. Not a nice noise is it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> Oscar you're looking very indignant. Not a nice noise is it?


I think he was wondering about the rules of lawn mowing after 7pm Cully


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Doing his scary tiger impression
> 
> View attachment 469326


Oh Toppy darling, you can't do 'scary' impressions.
You're far too sweet for all that kind of stuff :Kiss

Love to you gorgeous Toppy, to sweet, darling Bunty & of course to your human slaves.

I hope the weather where you are is nice tomorrow & Monday & that you're able to spend some time in your garden. 
Just relaxing & you all have a lovely Bank Holiday xx


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Moo's not too happy with me today. I gave her a tablet this morning and she spat it out, so I had to get a bit stern with her. No doubt she'll forgive me by teatime (salmon terrine).:Hungry


Oh dear poor Moo, I know that pain only too well.

Ebony is16 & she's an absolute nightmare to pill, especially if I try to hide the meds in food.

She just knows (every time) if her food has been tampered with (even if she's not seen me tamper with it).

She actually excepts being pilled the 'straight in' aproceh.

She very vocal & she lets me know just how much I'm annoying her.
Then afterwards she will go off to have a much needed sulk…….


----------



## Bethanjane22

Early morning garden meetings going on here today :Cat:Cat


----------



## Charity

Bunty likes to relax with one arm out


----------



## £54etgfb6

What cat lays in their carrier like this???


----------



## Willow_Warren

This is the look on Lola's face as she watched me lug large bags of compost through the house...


----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre on the other hand was playing out in the garden hiding in my shamefully overgrown lawn!










"Mummy hasn't bought me any new toys lately so I'm having to make do with a stone"


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> Andre on the other hand was playing out in the garden hiding in my shamefully overgrown lawn!
> 
> View attachment 469486
> 
> 
> "Mummy hasn't bought me any new toys lately so I'm having to make do with a stone"
> 
> View attachment 469487
> 
> 
> View attachment 469488


It's not an overgrown lawn, more a piece of your own wilderness. We should all return a bit of our gardens back to nature.


----------



## lymorelynn

Lucia's rose looking beautiful this evening


----------



## Spirited_Violet




----------



## ebonycat

Willow_Warren said:


> This is the look on Lola's face as she watched me lug large bags of compost through the house...
> 
> View attachment 469485


Yep that's about right.
I've spent the last couple of days doing a complete house clean & packing a couple of bags ready to leave for my hospital admission/ operation. Being picked up tomorrow (as long as there's a bed for me) .

Ebony is her usual 'not bothered' attitude, whereas Alfie knows there's something going on.


----------



## Psygon

5 tonks!


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> View attachment 469498
> 
> 
> 5 tonks!


Lovely photo @Psygon, amazes me how you always get them all together xx


----------



## H.M

Play fighting in front of the house. Im So Proud of Oreo.

















And this was taken a few days ago when Danbi met another cat.















the cat just stayed there watching and Danbi refused to move.


----------



## Bethanjane22

One of our neighbors has either got a Rottweiler visiting of they've acquired a Rottweiler. It's very noisy and has a very deep scary bark. These two were enjoying some time outside but have now retreated inside away from the big woofer. Luna is not impressed...


----------



## SbanR

Hope its only a visiting woofer @Bethanjane22


----------



## Bethanjane22

SbanR said:


> Hope its only a visiting woofer @Bethanjane22


I think it might be, we're quite lucky where we live. We've got a couple of sausage dogs nearby who have a daily yap at passers by and that's about it.

I'm in Luna's bad books now as I pushed the patio door closer behind me and she decided to dart through and got squished by the door  She seems fine, just annoyed at the horrible human mother who shut the door behind her!


----------



## Cully

I managed a cheeky snap out of the window, lying on the slabs trying to cool down.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Snoozy


----------



## Psygon

Decided earlier today that what the tonks really needed was a new sofa mat. Rifled through the fabric I have and picked this Voyage Maison piece. CK showed early approval by rolling all over it when I was laying it out.









Sewed it up with a fleecy backing and Ted quickly showed approval. 









And then this is now proving me and the tonks think so alike because they clearly did need a sofa mat blanket!


----------



## Cully

Such a busy day and I just can't keep my eyes open any longer......


----------



## Psygon

While I have been inside sewing my husband has been outside building a workshop. He came in earlier covered in the smells of outside. A normal cat would stand up to get a good sniff.... But not CK


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> While I have been inside sewing my husband has been outside building a workshop. He came in earlier covered in the smells of outside. A normal cat would stand up to get a good sniff.... But not CK
> View attachment 469564


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Smells much better upside down


----------



## LeArthur

What did you say? You're going outside?!


----------



## Charity

Ooops, think this bed needs to be a little bigger


----------



## Bethanjane22

Oh Luna, why are you always so rude to your sister?

We've been out today visiting my family and I've checked on the girls a few times with our cameras. Nova walked into the living room earlier and was greeted by hisses and evil eyes from Luna. Nova ended up just lying down where she was until Luna diverted her attention elsewhere  Gosh I wish I could ask her what her issue is with her sister!


----------



## Cully

LeArthur said:


> View attachment 469550
> What did you say? You're going outside?!
> 
> View attachment 469550


That tum looks very tempting


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Ooops, think this bed needs to be a little bigger
> 
> View attachment 469585


That looks a serious case of overspill Toppy. How is that comfortable?


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Ooops, think this bed needs to be a little bigger
> 
> View attachment 469585


A caring mum would put a pillow under dear Toppy's head

Birdwatching


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> A caring mum would put a pillow under dear Toppy's head
> 
> Birdwatching
> 
> View attachment 469600


What! and wake him up....a caring Mum lets him sleep on


----------



## Bethanjane22

Oh my dear Cat Chatters, we are having a day! 

After the hissing and nastiness earlier I’ve not long had to break up a fight after I accidentally stepped on Luna’s tail outside. She bolted into the house and Nova quickly followed resulting in a scrap upstairs. Give me strength.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Bethanjane22 said:


> Oh my dear Cat Chatters, we are having a day!
> 
> After the hissing and nastiness earlier I've not long had to break up a fight after I accidentally stepped on Luna's tail outside. She bolted into the house and Nova quickly followed resulting in a scrap upstairs. Give me strength.


this is the current situation.


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> this is the current situation.
> 
> View attachment 469603


Oh dear, that was unfortunate. I can't work out why Luna gets hissy when you aren't there and all appears quiet as earlier in the day.


----------



## UnderThePaw

Our ridiculously handsome neighbour cat, who comes to visit us in the garden often and makes the kids’ day (and mine!) when he sails over the fence!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Oh dear, that was unfortunate. I can't work out why Luna gets hissy when you aren't there and all appears quiet as earlier in the day.


Really unfortunate. They've settled now, but Luna is eyeing up Nova whenever she moves.

I have no clue why Luna keeps hissing at Nova for no apparent reason. Her behaviour is so unusual. She's the sweetest thing with me and other humans, but with her sister she just gets so aggy and strange with her completely out of the blue.

I've emailed the behaviourist for some advice.

They can be completely fine one moment and then the next Luna is hissing or acting very off with Nova. If either of them makes a noise out of the ordinary (like me stepping on Luna's tail) the other is there in a second to investigate which can cause them to have a squabble.

It's truly baffling.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Bethanjane22 said:


> this is the current situation.
> 
> View attachment 469603


a stalemate ): hope tensions ease overnight ):


----------



## Bethanjane22

bmr10 said:


> a stalemate ): hope tensions ease overnight ):


It makes my little cat mum heart so sad whenever they fight. I feel like such a failure  I just wish they were both happy but they always seem on edge and stressy even with Feliway, Zylkene, House modifications and lots of beds, high places etc.

I'm hoping after supper they'll go to their respective areas of the house and sleep.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Bethanjane22 said:


> It makes my little cat mum heart so sad whenever they fight. I feel like such a failure  I just wish they were both happy but they always seem on edge and stressy even with Feliway, Zylkene, House modifications and lots of beds, high places etc.
> 
> I'm hoping after supper they'll go to their respective areas of the house and sleep.


I know it's easy to blame yourself but I don't think it's your fault at all. Animals are individuals with intricate personalities and the reasons behind their behaviours are not always obvious to us. Especially since they can't exactly tell us. The behaviourist would tell you if you were not doing enough or if this was due to something you were doing!! I cannot imagine how frustrating and heartbreaking this must be and you have my full sympathy. Getting a behaviourist involved and making all of these changes in your house just goes to show the effort you are putting in to help Nova and Luna- you should give yourself credit this!


----------



## Psygon

Bethanjane22 said:


> Really unfortunate. They've settled now, but Luna is eyeing up Nova whenever she moves.
> 
> I have no clue why Luna keeps hissing at Nova for no apparent reason. Her behaviour is so unusual. She's the sweetest thing with me and other humans, but with her sister she just gets so aggy and strange with her completely out of the blue.
> 
> I've emailed the behaviourist for some advice.
> 
> They can be completely fine one moment and then the next Luna is hissing or acting very off with Nova. If either of them makes a noise out of the ordinary (like me stepping on Luna's tail) the other is there in a second to investigate which can cause them to have a squabble.
> 
> It's truly baffling.


This is very similar to what we saw with Darcy and Ted. The smallest things would set them off - and sometimes it could be hard to figure out exactly what had happened. I hope the behaviourist has some good advice.

Random question... Do you cut both girls claws?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> This is very similar to what we saw with Darcy and Ted. The smallest things would set them off - and sometimes it could be hard to figure out exactly what had happened. I hope the behaviourist has some good advice.
> 
> Random question... Do you cut both girls claws?


It's the tiniest of things. The time before today was when my OH had to stop Luna digging up a plant, she made a noise getting off the plant pot and Nova chased her into the house. Hissing and growling ensued.

yeah both of them cut regularly since kittens.


----------



## SbanR

Early morning telly


----------



## UnderThePaw

SbanR said:


> Early morning telly
> View attachment 469631
> View attachment 469632


 This is amazing! Do you walk far?


----------



## SbanR

UnderThePaw said:


> This is amazing! Do you walk far?


There's a cemetery nearby with quite extensive grounds. I do my best to guide him there (sometimes resorting to carrying him ). The hedge is a favourite as birds are often to be found sheltering in it.


----------



## £54etgfb6

So odd....


----------



## Bertie'sMum

bmr10 said:


> View attachment 469647
> 
> View attachment 469646
> View attachment 469648
> So odd....


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

bmr10 said:


> View attachment 469647
> 
> View attachment 469646
> View attachment 469648
> So odd....


Well taken, that is such a fun picture . Worthy of a photo competition.


----------



## Charity

Glad someone's relaxed today, I'm not. :Nailbiting OH took this one.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Glad someone's relaxed today, I'm not. :Nailbiting OH took this one.
> 
> View attachment 469651


Blissfully unaware that he will have to go without breakfast tomorrow. Bunty too.


----------



## Maurey

Charity said:


> Glad someone's relaxed today, I'm not. :Nailbiting OH took this one.
> 
> View attachment 469651


If it makes you feel any better, took in Jum for her cardio assessment and bloods yesterday (all clear, though I have a few things on her bloods I'm curious about and will be consulting with the vet about), and poor girl is being fasted again tomorrow for her dental - will have to see if the dentist can have express bloods done on site in her new clinic when I take Jum, before Chips goes to his cardio appointment, as the receptionist wasn't clear. At least he won't have to be fasted twice, like Jum, if that's the case.

Juma's dental is at 15:00. She's going to eat me. Probably going to set an alarm for early in the morning to get some food in her. Pretty much every resource I've read online says 6-8 hours fast is enough (which means I could feed her breakfast at a normal time), but receptionist I booked with said that a full 10 is needed (her previous appointment was in the morning, so specific fasting info from the vett wasn't relevant, as she'd have a long enough fast overnight, regardless). Not going to go against advice, but will have to consult with the vet herself regarding the longer fast. Given Jum takes a while to recover after anaesthesia, I'd rather not fast her for longer than I have to.


----------



## H.M

Look what this little munchkin did to his spring. If it gets stuck somewhere he will pull and pull until it gets unstuck and hits him in the face. Silly but clever boy.


----------



## Maurey

H.M said:


> Look what this little munchkin did to his spring. If it gets stuck somewhere he will pull and pull until it gets unstuck and hits him in the face. Silly but clever boy.
> View attachment 469663
> 
> View attachment 469664


What a silly boy. When one of mine manages to hurt themself with a toy, they always look at it warily, and don't want to play with it anymore for a solid week :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

The problem is we couldn't find anyone to look after Purdey, I tried one doggie day care person on Monday who didn't get back to me, then I got so stressed yesterday trying at least five others with no luck. This means we have to take her with us, I can't leave her with friends who aren't dog savvi. I don't know how stressful that will be for Toppy, he will have to sit on my lap all the way. The vet receptionist told me this will be just an hour's consultation whereas the whole point was for him to have further tests and possibly a biopsy. I've been told not to feed him after 10.00 tonight. We can't go into the building, they are seeing us outside then I assume take Toppy in to be examined. So, I'm not at all sure what's going to happen or how long its going to take.


----------



## Maurey

Charity said:


> The problem is we couldn't find anyone to look after Purdey, I tried one doggie day care person on Monday who didn't get back to me, then I got so stressed yesterday trying at least five others with no luck. This means we have to take her with us, I can't leave her with friends who aren't dog savvi. I don't know how stressful that will be for Toppy, he will have to sit on my lap all the way. The vet receptionist told me this will be just an hour's consultation whereas the whole point was for him to have further tests and possibly a biopsy. I've been told not to feed him after 10.00 tonight. We can't go into the building, they are seeing us outside then I assume take Toppy in to be examined. So, I'm not at all sure what's going to happen or how long its going to take.


Oh dear, that's a horrible situation  I'm sorry any of you have to go through that. Could one your your non-dog-savvy friends accompany you for a bit of moral support? My dad will drive the cats and I to any big appointments whenever he can, both because it's a chance for us to spend some time together, and he knows I get stressed when my animal is having procedures done and I can't be there.

FWIW, my cats find it much less stressful riding in the car on my lap, or curled up right next to me, rather than in their carrier - it's why they hate riding in taxis so much, as I can't let them out of their carriers out of courtesy to the drivers.

Could you call up the reception, and ask to speak to your vet? It's not good that they're changing things up on you when you had a plan in place. Perhaps the receptionist misunderstood parts of what was going on, and you ended up playing broken telephone.


----------



## Charity

Maurey said:


> Oh dear, that's a horrible situation  I'm sorry any of you have to go through that. Could one your your non-dog-savvy friends accompany you for a bit of moral support? My dad will drive the cats and I to any big appointments whenever he can, both because it's a chance for us to spend some time together, and he knows I get stressed when my animal is having procedures done and I can't be there.
> 
> FWIW, my cats find it much less stressful riding in the car on my lap, or curled up right next to me, rather than in their carrier - it's why they hate riding in taxis so much, as I can't let them out of their carriers out of courtesy to the drivers.
> 
> Could you call up the reception, and ask to speak to your vet? It's not good that they're changing things up on you when you had a plan in place. Perhaps the receptionist misunderstood parts of what was going on, and you ended up playing broken telephone.


I'm not driving myself, my OH is doing it. He wanted to stay at home with Purdey while I went on my own but I'm quite a nervous driver on fast roads when I don't know where I'm going and my navigational skills are zilch. I couldn't cope with that on top of worrying about Toppy. Toppy will probably be shouting to start with, I'm just praying Purdey won't take that much notice and it won't wind her up.

To be fair, they aren't changing things, my vet didn't explain the specialist's procedures, we were being referred for further tests and a possible biopsy so that's what we expected would be happening. The person who gave us the appointment told me its just a consultation, another said they might decide to do some tests once they've seen him, who knows. If its just the consultation tomorrow, we'll be home in a couple of hours or so.


----------



## Cully

Oh no @Charity that's all you need at this late stage. How long will the journey take? Is there any way you can drop Toppy off and return home until it's time to collect him? Have you tried to contact the dog sitter you first mentioned again? Would Purdey be ok being left at home? Seems very strange they should change plans like this. Can you ring and explain what you were expecting to happen and how much of a problem it is now they've changed the plan. Explain about Purdey.
I know it's a nuisance but as you were expecting much more than just an hours consultation, could they postpone seeing him until they can do everything they told you they were going to. It seems an awful lot of faffing around just for a consultation which isn't going to take you any further forward if they don't do the other stuff too.
I do wish I lived near you, I'd willingly Purdey sit.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Oh no @Charity that's all you need at this late stage. How long will the journey take? Is there any way you can drop Toppy off and return home until it's time to collect him? Have you tried to contact the dog sitter you first mentioned again? Would Purdey be ok being left at home? Seems very strange they should change plans like this. Can you ring and explain what you were expecting to happen and how much of a problem it is now they've changed the plan. Explain about Purdey.
> I know it's a nuisance but as you were expecting much more than just an hours consultation, could they postpone seeing him until they can do everything they told you they were going to. It seems an awful lot of faffing around just for a consultation which isn't going to take you any further forward if they don't do the other stuff too.
> I do wish I lived near you, I'd willingly Purdey sit.


It's about a 30-40 minute drive away. It isn't the vets problem we can't find anyone to look after our dog and they haven't changed their plans, it's their policy to do a consultation first, we just weren't aware of that until we made the appointment and, unfortunately, everything has gone pear shaped from then on. If we had found doggy day care there wouldn't be any problem. Receptionists don't know what vets are going to do and, for all I know, he might decide to take Toppy in and do all sorts. I don't want to delay things as he's had this for six months now and I really want to find out what the problem is and get it treated

I tried the original dog sitter again, yes, but still no reply. They are just so busy and it was very short notice. We don't want to leave Purdey on her own , she hasn't been alone since before Covid, and I know she would suffer from separation anxiety.


----------



## Maurey

Charity said:


> It isn't the vets problem we can't find anyone to look after our dog and they haven't changed their plans, it's their policy to do a consultation first, we just weren't aware of that until we made the appointment and, unfortunately, everything has gone pear shaped from then on.


It may be worth calling to ask if you could have a second appointment lined up straight after consult to get procedures done. I've always opted for a longer time slot when going to the vet-dentist so Jum could have her consult and any necessary dental procedures done in one day. Works out faster and cheaper for the both of us (+ less stress for the cat), as consults don't usually take up the full time slot they're reserved for.

Edit: also, if you're definitely just going for a consult without any testing done, he shouldn't need fasting,so it's definitely something you should get maximum clarity on with the vet practise,imo.


----------



## Charity

Maurey said:


> It may be worth calling to ask if you could have a second appointment lined up straight after consult to get procedures done. I've always opted for a longer time slot when going to the vet-dentist so Jum could have her consult and any necessary dental procedures done in one day. Works out faster and cheaper for the both of us (+ less stress for the cat), as consults don't usually take up the full time slot they're reserved for.
> 
> Edit: also, if you're definitely just going for a consult without any testing done, he shouldn't need fasting,so it's definitely something you should get maximum clarity on with the vet practise,imo.


I would imagine if all pets are asked to fast then they keep the option open to carry out procedures requiring anaesthetic at the visit. Toppy would be having another scan and/or biopsy if anything. We're now at the 11th hour so we will just go with the flow. If things don't go too badly in the car, we'll be able to do the same if we have to go again.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I would imagine if all pets are asked to fast then they keep the option open to carry out procedures requiring anaesthetic at the visit. Toppy would be having another scan and/or biopsy if anything. We're now at the 11th hour so we will just go with the flow. If things don't go too badly in the car, we'll be able to do the same if we have to go again.


Do you have a friend who could take you?
Alternatively, take a taxi one way, with OH following an hour later with Purdey to pick you both up?


----------



## Cully

What a pickle, I do hope things go well so you can relax and not be too stressed. Is there something you can give Purdey to calm her down on the journey?
Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight and it all goes well tomorrow so you can get it all over and done with as you'd hoped.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Do you have a friend who could take you?
> Alternatively, take a taxi one way, with OH following an hour later with Purdey to pick you both up?


Sadly, no friends younger than us who are good drivers.  We have one friend who we could have left Purdey with but its almost as far to her house as to the vets so that wasn't practical. I did think of a taxi but decided against because if I got there and then they decided to do something so I'd have to wait for some time, I'd just be stuck there. At least if I'm with OH in our car, we can go elsewhere to pass the time for a bite to eat or something.

I'm just keeping fingers crossed I'm getting over worried about not much.


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur was sat watching the pigeons for a while


----------



## huckybuck

We had a new house guest arrive for a few days and rather predictably Huck told it to F off then ignored it for the whole 5 days! Holly said WTF Mum and gave it a wide birth the rest of the time. Surprisingly Grace was quite wary when I had thought she'd want to mother it. As for the big wuss - he hid under the bed on day 1. Intrigue got the better of him on day 2 and on day 3 he decided he'd found himself a new best mate!


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Sadly, no friends younger than us who are good drivers.  We have one friend who we could have left Purdey with but its almost as far to her house as to the vets so that wasn't practical. I did think of a taxi but decided against because if I got there and then they decided to do something so I'd have to wait for some time, I'd just be stuck there. At least if I'm with OH in our car, we can go elsewhere to pass the time for a bite to eat or something.
> 
> I'm just keeping fingers crossed I'm getting over worried about not much.


Hi @Charity
I don't know what time your apt is, but I'm about from about noon (possibly a bit earlier) if that's any good to you? 'Would happily drive you there & back (or could dog-sit)? I know where it is & it's easy to find.

Edit: if your apt. is a bit earlier, maybe your OH could drop you there & then I could then meet you there and wait. There's a nice garden centre with cafe next door, should the wait be a while?


----------



## slartibartfast

Lilith, Lucifer's sister says 'hello' from her home. Looks like she is very happy there!


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> Hi @Charity
> I don't know what time your apt is, but I'm about from about noon (possibly a bit earlier) if that's any good to you? 'Would happily drive you there & back (or could dog-sit)? I know where it is & it's easy to find.
> 
> Edit: if your apt. is a bit earlier, maybe your OH could drop you there & then I could then meet you there and wait. There's a nice garden centre with cafe next door, should the wait be a while?


Thank you @TriTri, that's very kind. I've sent you a PM


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> View attachment 469679


Wow! Lovely photo of beautiful Ollie there @SbanR ❤


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Lilith, Lucifer's sister says 'hello' from her home. Looks like she is very happy there!
> View attachment 469689


Great news @slartibartfast. She's lovely. Lucifer will be happy!


----------



## H.M

Beautiful meowdel


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri this morning once I woke up


----------



## lymorelynn

We're on the final countdown  She's very fidgety today - can't get comfy for long . Due any day now but knowing how things go she'll probably have them on Saturday - the day of my granddaughter's 21st birthday party


----------



## Maurey

Jum had her initial shot of the good stuff before they take her in for anaesthesia. She's very out of it, poor girl


----------



## Maurey

And now she's gotten the dose of the good stuff. I'm here in the office soothing her until she's conked out enough for her procedure


----------



## £54etgfb6

Maurey said:


> And now she's gotten the dose of the good stuff. I'm here in the office soothing her until she's conked out enough for her procedure
> View attachment 469717


good luck Jum!!!


----------



## Maurey

Jum’s all finished at the clinic  just waiting on a taxi to take us home. Anaesthesia happened without any misadventures, so that’s always good.

Talked quite a bit with the vet during our consult, and she highly recommended the Curaprox 1006 for brushing kitty teeth over most other available options, as it’s both really soft, and has a tiny head that cleans between teeth very well. Mentioned it’s way less likely to damage the gums due to its size and the nature of the bristles, as well. She still maintains that any kitty toothpaste works well, as long as it’s intended for use in the species, though my personal preference is Virbac Cet at the moment. My cats like the flavor, and it seems to get the job done  so take that as you will if you brush your kitty’s teeth.

I have no reason to mistrust her recommendations as she doesn’t sell toothpaste or brushes at her clinic, and she’s generally a very lovely person.

Surprisingly got told by the resident feline specialist at the clinic that Jum is a bit underweight despite what other vets have told me (and I do trust her opinion as she’s a breeder, herself), so she’ll be very happy to enjoy some increased portion sizes in the near future  I’m considering booking a second opinion consult with her re:nutrition as she’s a specialist, and feeds her own cats raw.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Maurey said:


> Jum's all finished at the clinic  just waiting on a taxi to take us home. Anaesthesia happened without any misadventures, so that's always good.
> 
> Talked quite a bit with the vet during our consult, and she highly recommended the Curaprox 1006 for brushing kitty teeth over most other available options, as it's both really soft, and has a tiny head that cleans between teeth very well. Mentioned it's way less likely to damage the gums due to its size and the nature of the bristles, as well. She still maintains that any kitty toothpaste works well, as long as it's intended for use in the species, though my personal preference is Virbac Cet at the moment. My cats like the flavor, and it seems to get the job done  so take that as you will if you brush your kitty's teeth.
> 
> I have no reason to mistrust her recommendations as she doesn't sell toothpaste or brushes at her clinic, and she's generally a very lovely person.
> 
> Surprisingly got told by the resident feline specialist at the clinic that Jum is a bit underweight despite what other vets have told me (and I do trust her opinion as she's a breeder, herself), so she'll be very happy to enjoy some increased portion sizes in the near future  I'm considering booking a second opinion consult with her re:nutrition as she's a specialist, and feeds her own cats raw.


I'm glad her procedure went smoothly! She'll definitely not be complaining about any extra food that's for sure! Also, an interspace brush does sound like a good idea I'm going to look into that so I'm glad you shared her wisdom with us


----------



## AstroKitties

Skylar sleeps in the most bizarre positions.
















Luna not overly happy as it her high spot she is in.


----------



## PurplePogo

Kitten high fives! Love them ❤


----------



## huckybuck

Maurey said:


> Jum's all finished at the clinic  just waiting on a taxi to take us home. Anaesthesia happened without any misadventures, so that's always good.
> 
> Talked quite a bit with the vet during our consult, and she highly recommended the Curaprox 1006 for brushing kitty teeth over most other available options, as it's both really soft, and has a tiny head that cleans between teeth very well. Mentioned it's way less likely to damage the gums due to its size and the nature of the bristles, as well. She still maintains that any kitty toothpaste works well, as long as it's intended for use in the species, though my personal preference is Virbac Cet at the moment. My cats like the flavor, and it seems to get the job done  so take that as you will if you brush your kitty's teeth.
> 
> I have no reason to mistrust her recommendations as she doesn't sell toothpaste or brushes at her clinic, and she's generally a very lovely person.
> 
> Surprisingly got told by the resident feline specialist at the clinic that Jum is a bit underweight despite what other vets have told me (and I do trust her opinion as she's a breeder, herself), so she'll be very happy to enjoy some increased portion sizes in the near future  I'm considering booking a second opinion consult with her re:nutrition as she's a specialist, and feeds her own cats raw.


So pleased all went well. 
Huck has always been considered underweight for an MC but I have stopped worrying about it now. His appetite is good, he's just fussy. Doesn't seem to have a problem when I feed him soup and Virbac dry food  I do think there's an element of genetics like us and metabolism which is individual.


----------



## Maurey

huckybuck said:


> So pleased all went well.
> Huck has always been considered underweight for an MC but I have stopped worrying about it now. His appetite is good, he's just fussy. Doesn't seem to have a problem when I feed him soup and Virbac dry food  I do think there's an element of genetics like us and metabolism which is individual.


Jum is always ready to eat, and not picky at all - a vet told me she was a bit tubby so I should cut back when she was around 1 1/2, should never have followed the advice  Shouldn't be hard to get her back up to her old portion size, though, she's always very much game to eat  should hopefully resolve the minor blips we noticed in her bloodwork, as well.


----------



## Cully

One job today was to sort out this bookshelf.








Erm....looks like I'll have to wait until she's finished with dictionary corner.


----------



## Charity

Maurey said:


> Jum's all finished at the clinic  just waiting on a taxi to take us home. Anaesthesia happened without any misadventures, so that's always good.
> 
> Talked quite a bit with the vet during our consult, and she highly recommended the Curaprox 1006 for brushing kitty teeth over most other available options, as it's both really soft, and has a tiny head that cleans between teeth very well. Mentioned it's way less likely to damage the gums due to its size and the nature of the bristles, as well. She still maintains that any kitty toothpaste works well, as long as it's intended for use in the species, though my personal preference is Virbac Cet at the moment. My cats like the flavor, and it seems to get the job done  so take that as you will if you brush your kitty's teeth.
> 
> I have no reason to mistrust her recommendations as she doesn't sell toothpaste or brushes at her clinic, and she's generally a very lovely person.
> 
> Surprisingly got told by the resident feline specialist at the clinic that Jum is a bit underweight despite what other vets have told me (and I do trust her opinion as she's a breeder, herself), so she'll be very happy to enjoy some increased portion sizes in the near future  I'm considering booking a second opinion consult with her re:nutrition as she's a specialist, and feeds her own cats raw.


Glad all went OK, hope Jum is feeling better today. I think vets have varying opinions on issues like weight, I've been told in the past Toppy is getting overweight while others say he's OK.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Cully said:


> One job today was to sort out this bookshelf.
> View attachment 469787
> 
> Erm....looks like I'll have to wait until she's finished with dictionary corner.


she's educating herself what a smart girl! :Bookworm


----------



## CPatt

Here is Harry and our new kitten Molly


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> We're on the final countdown  She's very fidgety today - can't get comfy for long . Due any day now but knowing how things go she'll probably have them on Saturday - the day of my granddaughter's 21st birthday party
> View attachment 469715


Any news? X


----------



## lymorelynn

Current position - somewhere under that fleece :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Current position - somewhere under that fleece :Hilarious
> View attachment 469808


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Oh yes, things are definitely moving along nicely


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Current position - somewhere under that fleece :Hilarious
> View attachment 469808


There's the theme for your next BLC, blankets and fleece names 

Good luck Lolita on your first litter x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lymorelynn said:


> We're on the final countdown  She's very fidgety today - can't get comfy for long . Due any day now but knowing how things go she'll probably have them on Saturday - the day of my granddaughter's 21st birthday party
> View attachment 469715


 Have I missed an important announcement ?


----------



## Cully

CPatt said:


> Here is Harry and our new kitten Molly
> View attachment 469804
> View attachment 469805


Hello Harry, and a big welcome to Molly. Has anyone told you you're super sweet?


----------



## lymorelynn

Bertie'sMum said:


> Have I missed an important announcement ?


I like to keep these things quiet though I may have mentioned somewhere that Lolita spent her birthday with a young man


----------



## Cully

lymorelynn said:


> I like to keep these things quiet though I may have mentioned somewhere that Lolita spent her birthday with a young man


Oh the shame:Shamefullyembarrased!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lymorelynn said:


> I like to keep these things quiet though I may have mentioned somewhere that Lolita spent her birthday with a young man


Oh Lolita - did you have a romantic interlude then ? :Shy:Shy
How much longer do you think Lynn before we have the joy of more BLC's to coo and drool over ?


----------



## Charity

Gotcha


----------



## lymorelynn

Bertie'sMum said:


> Oh Lolita - did you have a romantic interlude then ? :Shy:Shy
> How much longer do you think Lynn before we have the joy of more BLC's to coo and drool over ?


Not too much longer, I hope. I was hoping to make it to my eldest grandaughter's 21st tomorrow :Hilarious I am thinking I'm in for a long night  
Current position


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lymorelynn said:


> Not too much longer, I hope. I was hoping to make it to my eldest grandaughter's 21st tomorrow :Hilarious I am thinking I'm in for a long night
> Current position
> View attachment 469835


Oh sweetheart I do hope you have an easy labour - fingers (and paws) crossed all goes well and we have something wonderful to celebrate soon


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Gotcha
> 
> View attachment 469833


Thought you'd have knitted him a tummy warmer by now.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Thought you'd have knitted him a tummy warmer by now.


He's been out sunbathing today though I told him he must watch his fair skin


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Gotcha
> 
> View attachment 469833


I hope you've applied Sun block Charity! Can't have that bare tum getting Sun burnt


----------



## lymorelynn

Bertie'sMum said:


> Oh sweetheart I do hope you have an easy labour - fingers (and paws) crossed all goes well and we have something wonderful to celebrate soon


A little update.
Lolita is a wonderful mummy to five baby Meezers - all safely delivered in an hour between 1 and 2 this morning  I will be posting their own thread in due course :Cat
Oh, and my grandaughter's party has been cancelled  she has a tummy bug  We'll be going over on Monday (her actual birthday) instead


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> A little update.
> Lolita is a wonderful mummy to five baby Meezers - all safely delivered in an hour between 1 and 2 this morning  I will be posting their own thread in due course :Cat
> Oh, and my grandaughter's party has been cancelled  she has a tummy bug  We'll be going over on Monday (her actual birthday) instead


Hooray, Congratulations Lolita and you Lynn of course. So glad everything went well. Look forward to photos and names shortly. Hope your grandaughter is feeling better soon. xx


----------



## Charity

Bunty is sticking to Toppy like glue this morning


----------



## SbanR

lymorelynn said:


> A little update.
> Lolita is a wonderful mummy to five baby Meezers - all safely delivered in an hour between 1 and 2 this morning  I will be posting their own thread in due course :Cat
> Oh, and my grandaughter's party has been cancelled  she has a tummy bug  We'll be going over on Monday (her actual birthday) instead


Gosh, isn't she good. First time mum and all within an hour
Congrats mum and grandma. Look forward to photos and update.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Blooming heck Lolita! That's good going for a primip  Congratulatiobs Momma and welcome to the newest BLCs - so glad all went smoothly @lymorelynn xx


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty is sticking to Toppy like glue this morning
> 
> View attachment 469873
> 
> 
> View attachment 469874


She really looks very protective of him, what a fierce expression. Good on you Bunty, he's safe with you.


----------



## Charity

Earlier on I closed the bedroom window which is where Bunty and Toppy come and go so that Toppy doesn't stay outside too long in the sun now he's only got half a coat on. A while ago, I was sitting in the kitchen with Purdey and heard the catflap bang. Purdey sat up in her bed and I looked round and Bunty had forced her way in through the 'locked' catflap then realising she couldn't get through to the rest of the house as the dog gate was shut, was meowing loudly, her distress meow, so decided to jump over the gate.  I totally forgot she was outside and she panicked because my OH had gone out pottering about but she couldn't get in through the bedroom window.










Meanwhile, Purdey was helping with the housework earlier.......or it could be she just stole the brush


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lymorelynn said:


> A little update.
> Lolita is a wonderful mummy to five baby Meezers - all safely delivered in an hour between 1 and 2 this morning  I will be posting their own thread in due course :Cat
> Oh, and my grandaughter's party has been cancelled  she has a tummy bug  We'll be going over on Monday (her actual birthday) instead


"liked" for the baby Meezers not for your Granddaughter's tummy bug !
Looking forward to "meeting" them in due course and "get well soon" wishes to your Granddaughter


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Earlier on I closed the bedroom window which is where Bunty and Toppy come and go so that Toppy doesn't stay outside too long in the sun now he's only got half a coat on. A while ago, I was sitting in the kitchen with Purdey and heard the catflap bang. Purdey sat up in her bed and I looked round and Bunty had forced her way in through the 'locked' catflap then realising she couldn't get through to the rest of the house as the dog gate was shut, was meowing loudly, her distress meow, so decided to jump over the gate.  I totally forgot she was outside and she panicked because my OH had gone out pottering about but she couldn't get in through the bedroom window.
> 
> View attachment 469896
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Purdey was helping with the housework earlier.......or it could be she just stole the brush
> 
> View attachment 469897


That's a beautiful "sit and give" Charity. What a well trained girl she is


----------



## huckybuck

Aww congratulations @lymorelynn so glad all went well


----------



## Nicola234

Congratulations @lymorelynn  x


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> That's a beautiful "sit and give" Charity. What a well trained girl she is


Except she won't ever give you anything unless you give her a treat.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Except she won't ever give you anything unless you give her a treat.


Of course


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> A little update.
> Lolita is a wonderful mummy to five baby Meezers - all safely delivered in an hour between 1 and 2 this morning  I will be posting their own thread in due course :Cat
> Oh, and my grandaughter's party has been cancelled  she has a tummy bug  We'll be going over on Monday (her actual birthday) instead


Congratulations how exciting. What a clever girl you are Lolita, I bet they are all as beautiful as you. Oh I can't wait to see those little tails 

Hope your granddaughter's tummy bug clears in time for her real birthday xx


----------



## Cully

Oops someone's in trouble. Moo normally stays well away from magpies but one was perched on the water trough and madam rushed it.
Within seconds there were about 20 birds, mostly magpies, all peering down from the rooftop at her, and a couple on the washing line, firing off a salvo of abuse at her.
At the first chance she rushed home to safety.








Yes silly girl, you ought to know better.


----------



## Willsee

Congratulations @lymorelynn and lovely Lolita  looking forward to drawling over baby meezer pictures


----------



## Cully

@lymorelynn , yay meezers








Congratulations. Well done Lolita.


----------



## Willow_Warren

So the above photo is from yesterday... it's as a early start to a Saturday! 5am Andre wanted cuddles (I would have ignored him but I actually thought it was later).

6.03am.... Lola throws up a large fir ball in the landing.. 6.07am Lola is shouting where her breakdown is me: "I can't get breakfast until I've finished shampooing the carpet". 6.15... feed a cats... just give Lola a small portion in case she's not finished either the fir balls... 6.27: Lola shouting again that she hasn't had enough breakfast... 6.45: give Lola another portion. Fast forward to 11am. Lola's hungry again.. after several snacks and lunch she was quick to nab my seat!

Today I had to do a few hours work (I'm off work all next week (yay) but had to do a few hours this weekend to finish things off) sat down for a few minutes to eat breakfast before starting my my dads birthday presents and this happened... somewhere the furry blob are my feet!









Hannah


----------



## SbanR

Awwww! Lola all loving and smoochy
I hope you've fed her enough Hannah; wouldn't want her chomping on your toes for a snack


----------



## Charity

Looking forward to seeing the baby Meezers soon ....hint, hint Lynn xx


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna has recently discovered that the highest bed on the cat tree gives her the best view of those pesky birds!


----------



## Charity

Wow, what big eyes you have Luna!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Wow, what big eyes you have Luna!


All the better to see the birdies with!


----------



## H.M

Enjoying the nice weather on a picnic.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nice pillow there Jessie  What a beauty she is xx


----------



## Bethanjane22

This lady is in the very bad books tonight. The girls have been fine all day until now. Luna was sitting on the outdoor table grooming herself, and Nova was down the other end of the garden on the grass snoozing.

Out of nowhere Nova darts across the garden, up onto the table and attacks Luna. As always, they ran inside, hissing, yowling and growling. Clumps of fur flying along the way. It happened in a matter of seconds with absolutely no provocation


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Nova  can't you learn to speak cat @Bethanjane22 so you can ask what the flipping heck is going on?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Nova  can't you learn to speak cat @Bethanjane22 so you can ask what the flipping heck is going on?


I would give anything to be able to ask them what's going on  I don't think we could make their lives anymore enriched and comfortable if we tried. It's such a bloody mystery!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know that feeling  Oh if only there was a way...I hope things have settled quickly.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Can't believe how well behaved Lola is!

so slovenly or not I cooked a roast beef dinner and ate it on my lap on the sofa... Lola came and curled up with me... she was inches away but didn't try and help herself.

bad quality photos... (and not very attractive half eaten dinner...)
















Han x


----------



## Maurey

Bethanjane22 said:


> This lady is in the very bad books tonight. The girls have been fine all day until now. Luna was sitting on the outdoor table grooming herself, and Nova was down the other end of the garden on the grass snoozing.
> 
> Out of nowhere Nova darts across the garden, up onto the table and attacks Luna. As always, they ran inside, hissing, yowling and growling. Clumps of fur flying along the way. It happened in a matter of seconds with absolutely no provocation
> 
> View attachment 469994


Has the behaviourist gotten back to you?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Maurey said:


> Has the behaviourist gotten back to you?


Sadly not, I've emailed and text her but no response. I'm hoping I'll hear from her tomorrow.


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Sadly not, I've emailed and text her but no response. I'm hoping I'll hear from her tomorrow.


Im so sorry you're going through this with your girls, it must be very stressful for you. It would be nice to know what it is that flips that switch. Fingers crossed you find some answers soon.


----------



## Cully

My friend who's been desperate to get away on one of her coach holidays, but hasn't since the first lockdown, has gone. Guess who's on cat duty, yay!!
They just never pose together, so here are the Ying Yang twins, separately.
















Aren't they gorgeous boys?


----------



## Charity

They're beautiful @Cully. Hope Moo won't be jealous of you taking photos of other cats to put on here.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> They're beautiful @Cully. Hope Moo won't be jealous of you taking photos of other cats to put on here.


Well if she is it's her own fault as she is getting worse at shying away when I aim the camera at her. She will look at the camera but then turn her head just as I take the shot, even though I don't use the flash. Maybe she's got a criminal record I don't know about.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Well if she is it's her own fault as she is getting worse at shying away when I aim the camera at her. She will look at the camera but then turn her head just as I take the shot, even though I don't use the flash. Maybe she's got a criminal record I don't know about.


Yes, Bunty does that, she doesn't really like having her photo taken, or, they start walking towards you when you're just going to click so you get a blurry up close photo of not much.


----------



## huckybuck

Having some work done in the garden today and a visitor!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Yes, Bunty does that, she doesn't really like having her photo taken, or, they start walking towards you when you're just going to click so you get a blurry up close photo of not much.


Frustrating isn't it? I delete way more pics than I keep. Isn't digital photography a blessing though? Remember those rolls or cartridges of film which we groaned over once developed. No more chopped off heads:Smuggrin.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 470018
> View attachment 470019
> 
> 
> Having some work done in the garden today and a visitor!


Oh I love the look on his face thinking 'What the ........?' Good job there was glass between them.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Cully said:


> Im so sorry you're going through this with your girls, it must be very stressful for you. It would be nice to know what it is that flips that switch. Fingers crossed you find some answers soon.


It is so upsetting, I ended up in tears cuddling Luna last night because the thought of either one of them not being with me breaks my heart. Luna has become really wary of Nova now. After I fed them last night before bed, Luna hid under the kitchen table until she knew Nova had gone upstairs. Then she came out and settled on her bed for the night. I just cannot understand why Nova keeps attacking her out of nowhere. I'm hoping the behaviorist comes back to me today or tomorrow.


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 470018
> View attachment 470019
> 
> 
> Having some work done in the garden today and a visitor!


The dog has probably never seen such a big cat before!


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> It is so upsetting, I ended up in tears cuddling Luna last night because the thought of either one of them not being with me breaks my heart. Luna has become really wary of Nova now. After I fed them last night before bed, Luna hid under the kitchen table until she knew Nova had gone upstairs. Then she came out and settled on her bed for the night. I just cannot understand why Nova keeps attacking her out of nowhere. I'm hoping the behaviorist comes back to me today or tomorrow.


Is it definitely attacking or aggressive play?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Cully said:


> Is it definitely attacking or aggressive play?


It definitely seems like attacking. Ears back, hissing, growling, aggressive tail flicking and so much noise and fur flying.

Nova will either stalk towards Luna slowly and hiss at her which then leads to a fight or like yesterday she just bolted towards her and pounced on her, which led to a ball of flying paws and fur hurtling through the house.

When I caught up with them they were facing off on the stairs. Luna was hunkered down, ears flat, hissing and growling. Nova was sat upright, tail flicking about aggressively with her ears back. She kept hissing at Luna whilst I ushered her away. They always seem to start in the garden, which makes the think Nova is being territorial of the garden possibly.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 470018
> View attachment 470019
> 
> 
> Having some work done in the garden today and a visitor!


That's hilarious, I know who would win though


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> It definitely seems like attacking. Ears back, hissing, growling, aggressive tail flicking and so much noise and fur flying.
> 
> Nova will either stalk towards Luna slowly and hiss at her which then leads to a fight or like yesterday she just bolted towards her and pounced on her, which led to a ball of flying paws and fur hurtling through the house.
> 
> When I caught up with them they were facing off on the stairs. Luna was hunkered down, ears flat, hissing and growling. Nova was sat upright, tail flicking about aggressively with her ears back. She kept hissing at Luna whilst I ushered her away. They always seem to start in the garden, which makes the think Nova is being territorial of the garden possibly.


This is very odd and must be distressing for you and the girls. It does seem to point at the garden being the trigger.

I hope the therapist gets back to you today xx


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie STILL trying to find a way outside


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Lottie STILL trying to find a way outside
> 
> View attachment 470021


Any luck with Smokey yet?


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Any luck with Smokey yet?


Smokey has been booked in to my vets any day this week ( depending when I catch him ) They will neuter him and CP snap test him, BUT CP will not be re homing him anywhere, as all their farms are full for feral! He could NEVER been tamed.

I will be honest and say I don't want him back, not because I refuse to care for him, because I have for 6 years, every day, twice a day without fail. I am concerned for Lottie, this last fight was bad and I honestly think she will go back for more as soon as she is allowed out. I am so frustrated as I picked this house because there was almost 1% dangers for my cats ( I've threatened all the post men to dive 3 mph on our track )

So @Charity and I have been trying to resolve this, I have sent out emails all over the weekend to cat charities, so far they are replying with, they are full OR they do not cater for feral. One of them suggested RSPCA  I haven't gone to them yet….nor do I want to, to be honest.

It's a worry!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Smokey has been booked in to my vets any day this week ( depending when I catch him ) They will neuter him and CP snap test him, BUT CP will not be re homing him anywhere, as all their farms are full for feral! He could NEVER been tamed.
> 
> I will be honest and say I don't want him back, not because I refuse to care for him, because I have for 6 years, every day, twice a day without fail. I am concerned for Lottie, this last fight was bad and I honestly think she will go back for more as soon as she is allowed out. I am so frustrated as I picked this house because there was almost 1% dangers for my cats ( I've threatened all the post men to dive 3 mph on our track )
> 
> So @Charity and I have been trying to resolve this, I have sent out emails all over the weekend to cat charities, so far they are replying with, they are full OR they do not cater for feral. One of them suggested RSPCA  I haven't gone to them yet….nor do I want to, to be honest.
> 
> It's a worry!


I did think of suggesting advertising somewhere but Smokey would have to go far away to a farm or similar or he would just come straight back probably. Wherever he went, he wouldn't be as lucky as having you feed him twice a day.


----------



## Bethanjane22

@ewelsh I came across a page on facebook who help with rehoming feral/farm cats in the UK. Not sure if it will be of any help with Smokey?

https://www.facebook.com/groups/535322183236607/


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> @ewelsh I came across a page on facebook who help with rehoming feral/farm cats in the UK. Not sure if it will be of any help with Smokey?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/535322183236607/


That looks a good site, @ewelsh why don't you put something on here, you never know. Have you got any photos?


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Smokey has been booked in to my vets any day this week ( depending when I catch him ) They will neuter him and CP snap test him, BUT CP will not be re homing him anywhere, as all their farms are full for feral! He could NEVER been tamed.
> 
> I will be honest and say I don't want him back, not because I refuse to care for him, because I have for 6 years, every day, twice a day without fail. I am concerned for Lottie, this last fight was bad and I honestly think she will go back for more as soon as she is allowed out. I am so frustrated as I picked this house because there was almost 1% dangers for my cats ( I've threatened all the post men to dive 3 mph on our track )
> 
> So @Charity and I have been trying to resolve this, I have sent out emails all over the weekend to cat charities, so far they are replying with, they are full OR they do not cater for feral. One of them suggested RSPCA  I haven't gone to them yet….nor do I want to, to be honest.
> 
> It's a worry!


 There are a few places down here but it's so far to travel. I do feel for you. You must put your own first but the alternative is awful to think of.


----------



## ewelsh

Thank you @Bethanjane22 I might have help from the last cat charity I have been referred to, the lady said as long as Smokey has been neutered and tested clear for fiv and all the other nasties she may have a farm for him! She also said if he has fiv no one will want him as he will spread the disease.

So Smokey will have to have this snap test anyway and come back here. Question is will I be able to trap him a second time!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri being very festive with a pride flag for pride month  After hanging it up, she instantly tore it down off the wall. Not sure if she's homophobic or just opinionated on interior design.


----------



## ewelsh

bmr10 said:


> Miri being very festive with a pride flag for pride month  After hanging it up, she instantly tore it down off the wall. Not sure if she's *homophobic or just opinionated on interior design. *
> View attachment 470040


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Don't know what they've been doing today but they're worn out :Yawn


----------



## Britt




----------



## Britt




----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova is also worn out for some reason…

I'm thinking of taking her to the vets for a check up to get her skin checked out on her back. She's had a very twitchy back which makes her run around and lick her back. Her coat condition looks pretty poor at the moment too (even though I'm brushing her every other day).


----------



## Maurey

Doing his best impression of a baguette. I'm impressed with how flush he got his knees to his body lmao


----------



## Maurey

Bethanjane22 said:


> Nova is also worn out for some reason…
> 
> I'm thinking of taking her to the vets for a check up to get her skin checked out on her back. She's had a very twitchy back which makes her run around and lick her back. Her coat condition looks pretty poor at the moment too (even though I'm brushing her every other day).
> 
> View attachment 470056
> View attachment 470057


Always worth having any concerns checked out, and if one is feeling crummy would explain why they've been having tiffs. Jum growled at Chips whenever he approached while she was recuperating from anesthesia after her dental, and they walked on eggshells around each other for a couple days after that.


----------



## huckybuck

Bethanjane22 said:


> Nova is also worn out for some reason…
> 
> I'm thinking of taking her to the vets for a check up to get her skin checked out on her back. She's had a very twitchy back which makes her run around and lick her back. Her coat condition looks pretty poor at the moment too (even though I'm brushing her every other day).
> 
> View attachment 470056
> View attachment 470057


I'd do a spot on flea if you haven't for a while!


----------



## huckybuck

Can you spot the cat


----------



## £54etgfb6

Maurey said:


> Doing his best impression of a baguette. I'm impressed with how flush he got his knees to his body lmao
> View attachment 470062


this is a new level of loaf... is Jum the baker? o:


----------



## Maurey

bmr10 said:


> this is a new level of loaf... is Jum the baker? o:


Yep! Must've run off with his legs to make him so smooth :Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

Sleeping beauty opened his eyes briefly for a photo...


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> I'd do a spot on flea if you haven't for a while!


I'll be giving them both a good brush and flea treatment tonight, just as a precaution


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Don't know what they've been doing today but they're worn out :Yawn
> 
> View attachment 470046
> 
> 
> View attachment 470047


Is Toppy's skin stripey like a tigers?


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 470067
> 
> 
> Can you spot the cat


Is that Huck's reflection in the window, inspecting the plans for your new patio?


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Nova is also worn out for some reason…
> 
> I'm thinking of taking her to the vets for a check up to get her skin checked out on her back. She's had a very twitchy back which makes her run around and lick her back. Her coat condition looks pretty poor at the moment too (even though I'm brushing her every other day).
> 
> View attachment 470056
> View attachment 470057


Could it be stress related?


----------



## Willow_Warren

I have started my mammoth task of stimming my lawn to the length that the lawnmower can cope with (once I get it repaired... once I re-felt the shed roof).

I have told Lola to do careful out in the sun


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Sleeping beauty opened his eyes briefly for a photo...
> View attachment 470068


Hi Max, sweet dreams I hope:Yawn.


----------



## ewelsh

@Willow_Warren do you know any small holding people? Could you borrow a few goats, then when they have munched their way through the tall stuff ( ankles up ) then borrow a ram who will have your lawn like a bowling green in one week, apart from the weeds, they will leave them for you to pull out :Hilarious

less work for you, environmentally kinder, happy animals


----------



## Bethanjane22

Cully said:


> Could it be stress related?


Quite possibly, I honestly don't know. They are both on Zylkene and have a bit of Royal Canin Calm food everyday too.

Luna seems absolutely fine health wise, no excessive itching or any fur issues, bright in herself no outward aggression towards Nova.

Nova does seem a bit agitated most of the time, twitchy back once or twice a day, she is the one who goes for Luna. Her fur seems a bit dull and lack luster.

I'm going to give the vets a call later and see about getting her booked in for a once over (even though we were only at the vets a month ago and they mentioned nothing). Our vets still don't let us in with the cats so I always find it harder to convey the issues when in the waiting room or outside.


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Quite possibly, I honestly don't know. They are both on Zylkene and have a bit of Royal Canin Calm food everyday too.
> 
> Luna seems absolutely fine health wise, no excessive itching or any fur issues, bright in herself no outward aggression towards Nova.
> 
> Nova does seem a bit agitated most of the time, twitchy back once or twice a day, she is the one who goes for Luna. Her fur seems a bit dull and lack luster.
> 
> I'm going to give the vets a call later and see about getting her booked in for a once over (even though we were only at the vets a month ago and they mentioned nothing). Our vets still don't let us in with the cats so I always find it harder to convey the issues when in the waiting room or outside.


Have you heard of a condition called Feline Hyperesthesia (FHS)? You saying about Nova's twitchy back made me think of it. Probably isn't but it wont hurt to ask.


----------



## Willow_Warren

ewelsh said:


> @Willow_Warren do you know any small holding people? Could you borrow a few goats, then when they have munched their way through the tall stuff ( ankles up ) then borrow a ram who will have your lawn like a bowling green in one week, apart from the weeds, they will leave them for you to pull out :Hilarious
> 
> less work for you, environmentally kinder, happy animals


I do like the idea... not sure what the neighbours would think... not sure about herding them through the house either!! The bunnies have tried their best but there's only 2 of them.. takes about a week to get through a 22x6 area!

I'm certainly getting a good work out from all the raking...

Apart form mint not too many weeks... strangely


----------



## Bethanjane22

Cully said:


> Have you heard of a condition called Feline Hyperesthesia (FHS)? You saying about Nova's twitchy back made me think of it. Probably isn't but it wont hurt to ask.


I've been looking into it actually and a lot of the symptoms do sound like how Nova has been acting. Twitching and rippling of the skin on her back, frantically turning round to lick her back and legs, she'll also run around the house like a mad thing when it's happening. I read that it can sometimes cause aggression towards other animals during these episodes. She's become quite touchy about us petting and touching her too so I will definitely ask the vet about it.


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> I've been looking into it actually and a lot of the symptoms do sound like how Nova has been acting. Twitching and rippling of the skin on her back, frantically turning round to lick her back and legs, she'll also run around the house like a mad thing when it's happening. I read that it can sometimes cause aggression towards other animals during these episodes. She's become quite touchy about us petting and touching her too so I will definitely ask the vet about it.


It would explain her behaviour. I don't know a lot about it (never had cause to) but there are meds which can be given, I believe Gabapentin is one. Anyway no point in jumping the gun as it may be something completely different.


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> I've been looking into it actually and a lot of the symptoms do sound like how Nova has been acting. Twitching and rippling of the skin on her back, frantically turning round to lick her back and legs, she'll also run around the house like a mad thing when it's happening. I read that it can sometimes cause aggression towards other animals during these episodes. She's become quite touchy about us petting and touching her too so I will definitely ask the vet about it.


I was going to suggest this as my friend's cat appears to have it, he has the twitching and frantically licking plus he used to attack my friend aggressively for no reason, almost to the point she thought she couldn't keep him, but this has reduced a lot now. She is convinced he has it though.

As soon as you mentioned the back twitching, I linked it to the aggressive behaviour and this. Good idea to check with your vet.


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Is that Huck's reflection in the window, inspecting the plans for your new patio?


Not only can she spot the cat - she's got the right one


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> Sleeping beauty opened his eyes briefly for a photo...
> View attachment 470068


How is Max doing now @TriTri, is he better?



Cully said:


> Is Toppy's skin stripey like a tigers?


No, no Tiger Toppy here. It's beautifully soft and velvety, I can't resist keep stroking it.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> How is Max doing now @TriTri, is he better?
> 
> No, no Tiger Toppy here. It's beautifully soft and velvety, I can't resist keep stroking it.


I don't think I could resist I either. Is Bunty curious about it at all, it must look strange to her?


----------



## Cully

Having tuna sandwich for lunch.

Been rumbled


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I don't think I could resist I either. Is Bunty curious about it at all, it must look strange to her?


No, not really, she just carries on as normal.

One positive thing out of this is because I have to give Toppy some prescription dry food, I decided to give them half a tin each with Toppy having his dry prescription food as well. This means Bunty isn't getting as much food as normal but I notice, instead of leaving most of her dinner and me throwing it away, she is clearing her plate every time. I so wish I had thought of that long ago.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> No, not really, she just carries on as normal.
> 
> One positive thing out of this is because I have to give Toppy some prescription dry food, I decided to give them half a tin each with Toppy having his dry prescription food as well. This means Bunty isn't getting as much food as normal but I notice, instead of leaving most of her dinner and me throwing it away, she is clearing her plate every time. I so wish I had thought of that long ago.


That's a problem I have with Moo not eating so much, I end up either giving it to Sooty, or it gets binned. Doesn't matter how little I put on her plate, she rarely eats it all.
At least Buntys eating it all now. Do you think it's because of the smaller amount, or is she making sure Toppy doesn't get her share?


----------



## SbanR

Catnip boy


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Catnip boy
> View attachment 470144
> View attachment 470145
> View attachment 470146


Beautiful photos - I love the middle one! 
My favourite photos of cats outside are with catmint!!! We ought to have a thread lol!


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> How is Max doing now @TriTri, is he better?
> 
> No, no Tiger Toppy here. It's beautifully soft and velvety, I can't resist keep stroking it.


Hi, Max is better thank you. He is loving the nice weather. He's booked in for his vaccination this Thursday & 'usually reacts badly, so I'm hoping he won't this time, will see.

I met this lovely cat today on my travels. His name is Ralph & he's very friendly & affectionate ❤...


----------



## Charity

Toppy can't get to her food ss we have automatic feeders. Bunty's never been a big eater but the problem is she is so nervous , if she's eating, the slightest noise or disturbance will put her off. If I could put her in a soundproof room for half an hour and leave her to it, I think she would eat normally.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Not only can she spot the cat - she's got the right one


Well it had to be Huck wouldn't it, he is so nosey  does he approve of works? Are they working fast enough? :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Catnip boy
> View attachment 470144
> View attachment 470145
> View attachment 470146


Beautiful Ollie x


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy can't get to her food ss we have automatic feeders. Bunty's never been a big eater but the problem is she is so nervous , if she's eating, the slightest noise or disturbance will put her off. If I could put her in a soundproof room for half an hour and leave her to it, I think she would eat normally.


I suppose it could be because eating is one of their most vulnerable times. Misty is watchful and alert to every noise when eating. I've noticed with Sooty, because he eats on the worktop by the kitchen window he never seems to really relax and will stop and start constantly. He only relaxes if he sneaks in to steal from Misty's plate as that's in the living room which he trusts. Of course, he doesn't consider it stealing. Misty does!!


----------



## ewelsh

Anyone seen @MisseyfromMice?

or is it @MissiefromMice

why can’t I find her?


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Toppy can't get to her food ss we have automatic feeders. Bunty's never been a big eater but the problem is she is so nervous , if she's eating, the slightest noise or disturbance will put her off. If I could put her in a soundproof room for half an hour and leave her to it, I think she would eat normally.


You're so right. Since my friend moved to a house with triple glazing, his nervous cat (who use to spend his day's in a dark double garage), is so much happier and more relaxed. Noise is a biggy for a lot of cats.


----------



## Bethanjane22

I woke Luna up from her slumber…she is not impressed!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Beautiful Ollie x


Thank you


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> I woke Luna up from her slumber…she is not impressed!
> 
> View attachment 470181


She's definitely giving you The Look!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Anyone seen @MisseyfromMice?
> 
> or is it @MissiefromMice
> 
> why can't I find her?


I can't find anything from @MissyfromMice since the 19th December.


----------



## Cully

@Bethanjane22 , have you managed to speak to your vet yesterday? I know you were going to ring him prior to the appointment.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Cully said:


> @Bethanjane22 , have you managed to speak to your vet yesterday? I know you were going to ring him prior to the appointment.


I spoke to the receptionist and asked if I could arrange a telephone consult, but I've not heard back from them yet.

Still haven't heard back from the behaviourist either and I've contacted her 3 times in the last 2 weeks. I'm annoyed because I paid almost £300 for the consultation which supposedly included 6 weeks of follow up support, yet getting any follow up support seems to be impossible.


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> I spoke to the receptionist and asked if I could arrange a telephone consult, but I've not heard back from them yet.
> 
> Still haven't heard back from the behaviourist either and I've contacted her 3 times in the last 2 weeks. I'm annoyed because I paid almost £300 for the consultation which supposedly included 6 weeks of follow up support, yet getting any follow up support seems to be impossible.


Wow I would be cross too, not just because of the money, but you need support. Keep nagging you have every right.


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> I spoke to the receptionist and asked if I could arrange a telephone consult, but I've not heard back from them yet.
> 
> Still haven't heard back from the behaviourist either and I've contacted her 3 times in the last 2 weeks. I'm annoyed because I paid almost £300 for the consultation which supposedly included 6 weeks of follow up support, yet getting any follow up support seems to be impossible.


That's annoying, is she normally like this? Not exactly doing anything to encourage recommendations is she?
I hope you get your phone call soon so you can go over your concerns. xx


----------



## £54etgfb6

Looking very flat and long









This is how Miri cuddles every night with me. The minute I sit on my bed she will join me like this  She has her hands in her basket.


----------



## TriTri

bmr10 said:


> Looking very flat and long
> View attachment 470198
> 
> 
> This is how Miri cuddles every night with me. The minute I sit on my bed she will join me like this  She has her hands in her basket.
> View attachment 470199


Very cuddly ❤. How sweet.


----------



## Willsee

Happy Thursday everyone from Willow and Charlie


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> I spoke to the receptionist and asked if I could arrange a telephone consult, but I've not heard back from them yet.
> 
> Still haven't heard back from the behaviourist either and I've contacted her 3 times in the last 2 weeks. I'm annoyed because I paid almost £300 for the consultation which supposedly included 6 weeks of follow up support, yet getting any follow up support seems to be impossible.


Has she got a website or Facebook page where you could put a message?


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> Looking very flat and long
> View attachment 470198
> 
> 
> This is how Miri cuddles every night with me. The minute I sit on my bed she will join me like this  She has her hands in her basket.
> View attachment 470199


Aw she looks so comfortable xx


----------



## Charity

bmr10 said:


> Looking very flat and long
> View attachment 470198
> 
> 
> This is how Miri cuddles every night with me. The minute I sit on my bed she will join me like this  She has her hands in her basket.
> View attachment 470199


Love that first pic, she is such a pretty girl xx


----------



## Spirited_Violet

An inspector came along and suddenly guard cat mode.

Shes getting a lot better with strangers though.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Help... I've been trapped like an exhibition at a zoo...


















Andre...


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Help... I've been trapped like an exhibition at a zoo...
> 
> View attachment 470265
> 
> View attachment 470266
> 
> 
> Andre...


Oh Andre!:Jawdrop


----------



## LeArthur

Got these two booked in to a cattery for a couple of months time. If they get all snuggly with each other then I'll not be best pleased!!


----------



## Maurey

Big baby is still recovering from the anaesthesic. He'd be in his carrier, but he just mewled at me so very sadly. Keeping him out while I can keep a close eye on him.


----------



## Cully

Sooty's in *big* trouble. He came in this morning, ate the food I'd left for him, then ate Misty's too. But that's not the worst.
Then he helped himself to her brand new catnip rainbow







!
She doesn't like him touching her toys but I can usually wash them and she's ok. But how do you wash a catnip toy :Arghh???
Ooh Soots, it's a good job I love you:Grumpy.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Just a typical morning


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Sooty's in *big* trouble. He came in this morning, ate the food I'd left for him, then ate Misty's too. But that's not the worst.
> Then he helped himself to her brand new catnip rainbow
> View attachment 470311
> !
> She doesn't like him touching her toys but I can usually wash them and she's ok. But how do you wash a catnip toy :Arghh???
> Ooh Soots, it's a good job I love you:Grumpy.


He knows he's one of the family, and what's yours is mine too


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> He knows he's one of the family, and what's yours is mine too


I doubt Moo would agree. I wouldn't mind but I deliberately put it up where he couldn't easily get it. He's already got a catnip banana which is usually a soggy mess with him chomping on it.


----------



## mrsfarq

Bunny feet!! It's a hard life being a kitten


----------



## Charity

Toppy is such a sun babe


----------



## Maurey

Growing in that thick mane for summer - just in time, as it's hitting the high 20s :Hilarious I'll never understand why both of mine grow their thick hide for the warmer months.


----------



## 1507601

Apparently 22 degrees C is cold enough for this


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy is such a sun babe
> 
> View attachment 470378


Well a chap has to keep his tummy warm:Cat.


----------



## Charity

Happy Sunday from Toppy


----------



## Spirited_Violet

<333
Also that spay patch had almost disappeared! This is six months later, for the longest time it was just a large white patch, I started to think it was gonna stay that way :Bored


----------



## SbanR

Keeping cool


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova absolutely loves this sunny weather, she's not too keen on sitting in the sun but she'd spend all her time outside if she could.









Luna on the other hand is most definitely an indoor cat!


----------



## Maurey

Apparently I'm not allowed to shower before my appointment lmao


----------



## Charity

Time for a game, wanna play?


----------



## Maurey

Some dramatic shots of the little monkey


----------



## Psygon

When you can't find some shade you can rely on the two-legs to come up with innovative solutions.

Ted modeling the latest in garden fashion. A Herdy Brolly.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Time for a game, wanna play?
> 
> View attachment 470421


What do you want to play Bunty? Dare to tickle my tummy? No thank you, I've been caught before. Ouch!


----------



## H.M

Look how Oreo is sitting when I told him to come inside to eat.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Someone has ventured outside now that the sun has gone in.


----------



## Cully

H.M said:


> Look how Oreo is sitting when I told him to come inside to eat.
> View attachment 470443
> 
> View attachment 470444


Almost a drive through or eat and run.


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Someone has ventured outside now that the sun has gone in.
> View attachment 470445


She must have been warned about too much sun giving you wrinkles. Sensible girl .


----------



## Nicola234

Indie in is new backpack, out in the garden and lying chilling x


----------



## Charity

Not a happy girl, Toppy's just had his pill so now we have to wait an hour for breakfast....life's not fair is it Bunty?


----------



## popcornsmum

You mean you want to wear THIS top today? The one I'm laying on quite comfortably on? Nope sorry find another outfit or you will lose your hand/face/any part of the body I can get!


----------



## Charity

Toppy being very obliging at his weigh in


----------



## Cully

Nicola234 said:


> View attachment 470460
> View attachment 470461
> View attachment 470462
> Indie in is new backpack, out in the garden and lying chilling x


Especially love the 2nd pic.


----------



## Nicola234

Cully said:


> Especially love the 2nd pic.


Thank you, he was on bird watch lol


----------



## Britt

The weather is already too hot for Pooh


----------



## LeArthur

All settled nicely this evening :Cat


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Happy Sunday from Toppy
> 
> View attachment 470397


Happy Monday wonderful Toppy ❤.


----------



## Charity

Fast asleep this morning bless him


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Spirited_Violet

A bit of rain last night finally took away the muggy feel of the weather. Much better


----------



## Cully

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 470567
> 
> A bit of rain last night finally took away the muggy feel of the weather. Much better


Yes it was lovely this morning but it's really muggy now. Got the flat cat down so we can have a window open all night. And the fan is on the highest setting.
Misty is lying where it's cool on top of her crows nest but is mostly just a black n white puddle atm.
I've pinched one of her cool pads.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Looking very banana shaped tonight.


----------



## SbanR

He got his skates on this morning when he saw a squirrel.
He loves squirrels


----------



## Charity

Can we go to bed now?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Toppy that was exactly my face at just about the same time...


----------



## Willow_Warren

I think someone was feeling a little warm and stuffy this morning x


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 470651
> 
> 
> View attachment 470652
> 
> 
> I think someone was feeling a little warm and stuffy this morning x


Love that first picture


----------



## Charity

What are you doing Bunty? She's bird watching, if she sees one coming in to land, she'll be out there like a flash


----------



## Charity

Mid morning snooze


----------



## LeArthur

Dreamie please


----------



## TriTri

LeArthur said:


> Dreamie please
> 
> View attachment 470684


Wow, worth framing that picture....and adding it to a mug... t-shirt... coasters... so on . Beautiful.


----------



## Bethanjane22

TriTri said:


> Wow, worth framing that picture....and adding it to a mug... t-shirt... coasters... so on . Beautiful.


My mum had coasters made of my girls a couple of christmases ago. I love them!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Arthur, my little Battenberg, you are too delicious for words


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! More splodgy stuff coming from the sky? When you're at work, Human Daddy doesn't turn the splodges off..."


----------



## Britt

I bought Roucky a new sofa but only Pooh used it so far


----------



## Charity

I do miss that lovely fluffy tummy so


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I do miss that lovely fluffy tummy so
> 
> View attachment 470707


On the plus side it means he will be a genuine cool cat this summer. By winter he'll have brand new tummy fluff.


----------



## Cully

Morning! Just had a nice snooze so must be time for my 2nd breakfast now.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Morning! Just had a nice snooze so must be time for my 2nd breakfast now.
> View attachment 470709


2nd breakfast!! Dream on


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> 2nd breakfast!! Dream on


No no really. I have my 1st brekkie when my relentless meowing and eye patting force Mum out of bed. Then I get a 2nd one a bit later once she's put her daytime head on:Cat.


----------



## TriTri

Bethanjane22 said:


> My mum had coasters made of my girls a couple of christmases ago. I love them!
> 
> View attachment 470688


Beautiful.


----------



## TriTri

Another £100 down the vet because someone and Max had another fight . There's a curfew now, like it or lump it Max!
Edit: it may have been the Goldilocks cat who had been sneaking in to eat his food and play with his catnip toys for a few nights running, then I locked him out :Woot.


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> View attachment 470739
> Another £100 down the vet because someone and Max had another fight . There's a curfew now, like it or lump it Max!
> Edit: it may have been the Goldilocks cat who had been sneaking in to eat his food and play with his catnip toys for a few nights running, then I locked him out :Woot.


Oh dear Max, all this fighting isn't good for you and definitely not for your Mum's pocket.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> View attachment 470739
> Another £100 down the vet because someone and Max had another fight . There's a curfew now, like it or lump it Max!
> Edit: it may have been the Goldilocks cat who had been sneaking in to eat his food and play with his catnip toys for a few nights running, then I locked him out :Woot.


Oh Max, look at the trouble you've got yourself into now. 
What is it with the cats atm, all this fighting going on?
Is Max ok? Not badly hurt I hope. Poor little soldier just defending what's his.


----------



## lymorelynn

Just thought I'd pop this little one in here


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Lynn!


----------



## ewelsh

:Kiss:Kiss
hello little one, look at your ickle face, how adorable are you!
Which colour is this little one Lynn?


----------



## Cully

I'm getting broody. Such cuteness shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Cully

I'm getting broody. Such cuteness shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## LeArthur

Nawwwwwwwwww those ickle ears and tootsies!!!


----------



## KCTT

Been a long time since I posted and Tipsy (Tinker) has had a tough old 24hrs with her paranoid cat mum.

Here she is in her favourite box


----------



## ZoeM

My little fosters, Dunbar and Ashberry. Very well tolerated by my forever foster, Alani who is getting her tail molested.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The little pickles!


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Oh Max, look at the trouble you've got yourself into now.
> What is it with the cats atm, all this fighting going on?
> Is Max ok? Not badly hurt I hope. Poor little soldier just defending what's his.


Max had gone on a short walkabout (to meet his friend Jasper, I suspect). It didn't happen at home. He came home with a few tufts hanging out, a slight limp and cried out in his sleep several times overnight . If I asked how he was, he let out a painful cry. Apparently the antibiotics will stop any abscess coming up. The painkillers always help too. Little rascal, though I'm blaming the other cat, but it's one of two cats, not sure which. 'May have been a fox.


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> :Kiss:Kiss
> hello little one, look at your ickle face, how adorable are you!
> Which colour is this little one Lynn?


Miss Pink


----------



## TriTri

KCTT said:


> Been a long time since I posted and Tipsy (Tinker) has had a tough old 24hrs with her paranoid cat mum.
> 
> Here she is in her favourite box
> View attachment 470759


Aww, bless her ❤. Love her name!


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Max had gone on a short walkabout (to meet his friend Jasper, I suspect). It didn't happen at home. He came home with a few tufts hanging out, a slight limp and cried out in his sleep several times overnight . If I asked how he was, he let out a painful cry. Apparently the antibiotics will stop any abscess coming up. The painkillers always help too. Little rascal, though I'm blaming the other cat, but it's one of two cats, not sure which. 'May have been a fox.


Poor boy, I hope the meds will soon have him back to normal.
If only they could tell us what happened it would be so helpful. Cool too


----------



## ewelsh

TriTri said:


> Max had gone on a short walkabout (to meet his friend Jasper, I suspect). It didn't happen at home. He came home with a few tufts hanging out, a slight limp and cried out in his sleep several times overnight . If I asked how he was, he let out a painful cry. Apparently the antibiotics will stop any abscess coming up. The painkillers always help too. Little rascal, though I'm blaming the other cat, but it's one of two cats, not sure which. 'May have been a fox.


Poor Max, sending love and hugs and get better soon xxxx


----------



## Charity

Fast asleep on my lap tonight


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Fast asleep on my lap tonight
> 
> View attachment 470825


Ahh that's our snuggly Toppy xx


----------



## KCTT

Enjoying the garden this evening, the little tip on her tail is how she got her name.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

I can very rarely get a decent photo of Freya just standing. 















But plenty of her lazing about:Hilarious


----------



## slartibartfast

Ashy Slashy, my sweet boy


----------



## slartibartfast

Potter and Lucifer


----------



## Bethanjane22

The girls got their human father a card for Father's Day. Then they decided to sit and lie next to one another, It's a bloody miracle!

It lasted all of 5 minutes before Luna realised Nova was touching her, so she growled, slapped her and ran away :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Love the card @Bethanjane22. Five minutes is a glimmer of hope at least, may be longer next time xx


----------



## Charity

Sunday's a rest day, especially for tails


----------



## Charity

Sun's out now so Toppy's fast asleep in the garden and not to be disturbed


----------



## Willow_Warren

So these photos aren't cat related! It seems we've fast forwarded summer and fine back to winter . I got home on Friday to a soggy hall and partly soggy living and study as the drains in the road are blocked and couldn't cope (nothing damaged though and all now drying out).

but went for a bit of a stroll this morning and thought this poppy was pretty with its droplets of water and slightly tired look.










Also done a bit of baking (simple baking but bread maker did the hard work on the rolls… so cheating really)









This isn't really baking, very easy but yummy!








H x


----------



## blkcat

I put The Tiger Who Came to Tea on and someone watched the whole thing with me. It was ever so sweet.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Honestly I got up for moments









I'm sure she has a slightly defiant look on her face!

She's asleep now (clearly I've had to find a different seat)









H x


----------



## Bethanjane22

Willow_Warren said:


> So these photos aren't cat related! It seems we've fast forwarded summer and fine back to winter . I got home on Friday to a soggy hall and partly soggy living and study as the drains in the road are blocked and couldn't cope (nothing damaged though and all now drying out).
> 
> but went for a bit of a stroll this morning and thought this poppy was pretty with its droplets of water and slightly tired look.
> 
> View attachment 470884
> 
> 
> Also done a bit of baking (simple baking but bread maker did the hard work on the rolls… so cheating really)
> View attachment 470886
> 
> 
> This isn't really baking, very easy but yummy!
> View attachment 470885
> 
> H x


Those chocolate crispy treats look absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Sitting with her paws crossed politely


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey is still my world  We need to get him a cardiac ultrasound as the vet picked up a little murmur (comes and goes, only picked up when he was "excited") earlier in the year, I've put it off till I can go in with him (he gets rather stressed especially seeing one vet in particular, but he's happy with the other who I'm convinced he remembers from being a baby!!)

(Plant is fake )


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Joey, how lovely to see you  Oscar says all the best boys have a poorly ticker  Hope you're all okay @SuboJvR


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi Joey, how lovely to see you  Oscar says all the best boys have a poorly ticker  Hope you're all okay @SuboJvR


Yes all good here! Had a quick nose in Oscar's thread looks like all okay your side?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are doing not too badly all things considered, yep


----------



## Jojomomo

My lovely boy all relaxed and not causing trouble for once :Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

SuboJvR said:


> Joey is still my world  We need to get him a cardiac ultrasound as the vet picked up a little murmur (comes and goes, only picked up when he was "excited") earlier in the year, I've put it off till I can go in with him (he gets rather stressed especially seeing one vet in particular, but he's happy with the other who I'm convinced he remembers from being a baby!!)
> 
> (Plant is fake )
> 
> View attachment 470960
> 
> 
> View attachment 470961
> 
> 
> View attachment 470962
> 
> 
> View attachment 470963


Yeah Andre has a heart murmur too.. it's a very exclusive club to join… my fingers are crossed that joey's isn't too serious x


----------



## SuboJvR

Willow_Warren said:


> Yeah Andre has a heart murmur too.. it's a very exclusive club to join… my fingers are crossed that joey's isn't too serious x


Thankyou! The vet did use a word I can't remember - essentially 50/50 whether it's actually a problem/true murmur or just something that happens when he gets stressed. He was investigated for a murmur as a kitten too but he outgrew it and got a clean bill of health by 6 months by this same vet (who is a cardiologist). I really should organise the scan, but I'm also a bit scared of doing it, and worried insurance won't pay out if there is a problem (due to kitten murmur… but vet said he would make it clear that that resolved).

Logically I know that having the scan doesn't change his reality at all, so just got to get it done.


----------



## Cully

Goodness me Joey, how you've grown.
Lovely to see you @SuboJvR .
Hope you get his scan organised soon and the results will put your mind at rest.


----------



## Bethanjane22

It's a beautiful morning to hunt for bugs and watch the birds with your sister :Cat


----------



## Cully

Misty took a look at the miserable weather and decided sleepily kneading my fleecy blanket is a much better option.


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Poor Max, sending love and hugs and get better soon xxxx


Thank you @ewelsh 
As soon as he gets the painkiller (injection) he appears to feel immediately better. Without it he suffers.


----------



## Charity

Mummy's feeling sorry for me so she bought me a new tent










I didn't get one


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Mummy's feeling sorry for me so she bought me a new tent
> 
> View attachment 471040
> 
> 
> I didn't get one
> 
> View attachment 471041


Oh Toppy you're not meant to wear it.
Don't worry Bunty, he's just checking it out ( health n safety). I'm sure he'll share it with you.


----------



## Cully

What's Misty glaring at?








Just checking Sooty is eating _his_ food and not hers.








The only times she's bothered about her food is if it's about to be scoffed by someone else!!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Filled up with treats in preparation for a vet visit tomorrow :Arghh. 
And apparently those crisps are off limits now... guess I'll have to find something else..


----------



## Cully

Well I've just won the worst mum of the century award again sigh! Flea spot on time again.
I wish I had 3 hands, it would be so much easier trying to keep her fur parted, hold her down _and_ apply the solution.
She's hiding now and her eyes are probably stinging as usual from the chemical. Hopefully she'll emerge soon and eat her supper. Poor girl. Bad, bad mummy:Sorry.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova has taken some quite a liking to her new bargain bed from Amazon! I shopped with a small business a few weeks ago on Amazon and Amazon gave me a £10 credit to use on prime day. This bed was down to £11 so it only cost me £1 with the credit!


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Nova has taken some quite a liking to her new bargain bed from Amazon! I shopped with a small business a few weeks ago on Amazon and Amazon gave me a £10 credit to use on prime day. This bed was down to £11 so it only cost me £1 with the credit!
> 
> View attachment 471054
> View attachment 471055
> View attachment 471056


It looks very comfy and it's occupant seems well impressed.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Cully said:


> Well I've just won the worst mum of the century award again sigh! Flea spot on time again.
> I wish I had 3 hands, it would be so much easier trying to keep her fur parted, hold her down _and_ apply the solution.
> She's hiding now and her eyes are probably stinging as usual from the chemical. Hopefully she'll emerge soon and eat her supper. Poor girl. Bad, bad mummy:Sorry.


I know that feeling all too well, we did flee treatment on Sunday. Lola is a nightmare with spot on… (she only got three quarters I'm just hoping it was enough). I certainly need extra hands. Andre isn't quite so bad but ran around a bit crazy afterwards. Lola forgave me more quickly… was in Andre's bag books for a few hours…

So you have my sympathies and hope you are forgiven soon


----------



## Bethanjane22

Cully said:


> It looks very comfy and it's occupant seems well impressed.


She loves it and she has way more room than in her old bed.

I hope your little lady has forgiven you now?


----------



## Nicola234

He sleeps in some weird positions but always looks comfy lol


----------



## Cully

Nicola234 said:


> He sleeps in some weird positions but always looks comfy lol
> 
> View attachment 471062
> View attachment 471063


:Inpain I'd be in agony for days after if I slept like that .


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> I know that feeling all too well, we did flee treatment on Sunday. Lola is a nightmare with spot on… (she only got three quarters I'm just hoping it was enough). I certainly need extra hands. Andre isn't quite so bad but ran around a bit crazy afterwards. Lola forgave me more quickly… was in Andre's bag books for a few hours…
> 
> So you have my sympathies and hope you are forgiven soon


It always amazes me how she knows I'm about to do it. I left it till the last second but just that tiny sound of foil and she just fled, hiding in her safe place.
She's upset for an hour or so then emerges for her tuna supper (tuna is a treat). 
I think it's forgotten now but I do feel such a bad person doing it to her.


----------



## SuboJvR

Paging @Mrs Funkin to the thread for a FULL JOEY LOAF (on an unmade bed, sorry)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Now that is a great loaf Joey  still as handsome as ever xx


----------



## Nicola234

Cully said:


> :Inpain I'd be in agony for days after if I slept like that .


:Hilarious Yeah me too lol


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Poor Freya has returned from the vets with a diagnosed viral infection... means more eye drops, and this thing called forti flora to put on her food. 8(.
















Not that she's all to bothered, for all that fuss she now has a cooling mat and a much larger kicker :Hilarious.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 471086
> 
> Poor Freya has returned from the vets with a diagnosed viral infection... means more eye drops, and this thing called forti flora to put on her food. 8(.
> 
> View attachment 471087
> View attachment 471088
> 
> Not that she's all to bothered, for all that fuss she now has a cooling mat and a much larger kicker :Hilarious.


Hope you feel better soon Freya!


----------



## Nicola234

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 471086
> 
> Poor Freya has returned from the vets with a diagnosed viral infection... means more eye drops, and this thing called forti flora to put on her food. 8(.
> 
> View attachment 471087
> View attachment 471088
> 
> Not that she's all to bothered, for all that fuss she now has a cooling mat and a much larger kicker :Hilarious.


Aww hope Freya feels better soon x


----------



## Charity

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 471086
> 
> Poor Freya has returned from the vets with a diagnosed viral infection... means more eye drops, and this thing called forti flora to put on her food. 8(.
> 
> View attachment 471087
> View attachment 471088
> 
> Not that she's all to bothered, for all that fuss she now has a cooling mat and a much larger kicker :Hilarious.


Get well Freya, let's hope it all clears up soon, xx


----------



## Charity

Taking it easy outdoors










while Bunty's having fun indoors


----------



## Maurey

I think my cats are slightly weird. Chip likes laying like this - never seen a cat sploot :Hilarious


----------



## Willsee

And tonight Charlie is making the pizza


----------



## Willsee

And now it's time to relax, all that pizza making has made Charlie tired


----------



## huckybuck

Gracie isn't a lap cat but she likes to budge - and if you stop tickling her head she will ask why…


----------



## huckybuck

Willsee said:


> And now it's time to relax, all that pizza making has made Charlie tired
> 
> View attachment 471105


What time do you open???


----------



## Emmasian

Rafa on Afternoon Snoozies was looking too cute not to photograph. However when I snuck up to snap him I woke him up and I think he was a bit miffed:Shifty!


----------



## ewelsh

TriTri said:


> Thank you @ewelsh
> As soon as he gets the painkiller (injection) he appears to feel immediately better. Without it he suffers.


How is Max @TriTri x


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Gracie isn't a lap cat but she likes to budge - and if you stop tickling her head she will ask why…
> 
> View attachment 471106
> View attachment 471107


Misty just pushes her head into my hand, so essentially she's giving herself a head rub. If I move my hand away she just follows it lol.


----------



## Charity

Toppy loves his sleeps at the moment


----------



## ewelsh

Awww Toppy darling, kisses to you xxxx


----------



## Charity

Just as a change for the doggie cat people, Purdey's also having a rest this morning


----------



## ewelsh

Purdey you are just beautiful, a Mummy’s girl too, nice to see your behaving yourself today :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Charity said:


> Just as a change for the doggie cat people, Purdey's also having a rest this morning
> 
> View attachment 471142


Purdey you are so pretty!!


----------



## AstroKitties

Found Skylar in another odd uncomfortable looking position 










Think there are tiny bugs on the door.


----------



## Ringypie

AstroKitties said:


> Found Skylar in another odd uncomfortable looking position
> 
> View attachment 471184
> 
> 
> Think there are tiny bugs on the door.


That's a great photo!


----------



## Ringypie

Flint iz bathroom ornament tonight!


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> How is Max @TriTri x


Thank you for asking @ewelsh. Max is ok, still quiet since Tessy departed last August. He stopped hunting then, so I decided all those _"_gifts" he use to bring in must have been for Tessy, not me! Anyway, this week he's starting hunting again, so maybe he is starting to get his mojo back(?) Next Thursday he's booked in for another vaccination. I've recently found not feeding him in the night, means he's no longer being sick in the mornings, so presumably his tummy needs a rest overnight.

How are your furries? My nieces latest dog is a rescue from China and is called Lottie, so she always makes me think of your sweet Lottie!

Here's Max earlier today…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Flint! I’ve missed you


----------



## Charity

@TriTri, good to see Max in your lovely garden. Glad you've managed to stop his morning sickness Perhaps the summer weather (when we get it) has cheered him up a bit. Are you still using your pen?


----------



## Charity

Wondering whether to go tree climbing earlier this morning .....don't even think about it Bunty 










She decides the wall is a lot easier and nearer


----------



## Cully

AstroKitties said:


> Found Skylar in another odd uncomfortable looking position
> 
> View attachment 471184
> 
> 
> Think there are tiny bugs on the door.


Or saying, "Don't let them in. I'll keep them at bay for as long as I can but, _don't_ let them in!!!"


----------



## Cully

@TriTri , so pleased Max seems to be getting his Mojo back. You can't keep a good cat down, so they say. 
A head and chin scratch for the gorgeous boy please, and little flirt Moo says 'Hi'.


----------



## ewelsh

Excellent Max is perking up @TriTri well worked out re his morning sickness. Is he still on pain relief? X


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Wondering whether to go tree climbing earlier this morning .....don't even think about it Bunty
> 
> View attachment 471195
> 
> 
> She decides the wall is a lot easier and nearer
> 
> View attachment 471196


Oh Bunty, you do compliment your mum's beautiful garden! Now stay IN the garden today, there's a good girl x


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna says Saturday is for rolling around on the deck and hoping the sun will come out!


----------



## Ringypie

I don't think I have posted this one on here before!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahahahahaahaa, oh Flint!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Ringypie said:


> I don't think I have posted this one on here before!
> View attachment 471207


I could look at photos of Flint all day long !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me too @Bertie'sMum he should have a calendar to raise funds for charity


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Me too @Bertie'sMum he should have a calendar to raise funds for charity


Brilliant idea @Mrs Funkin 

@Ringypie please note !!


----------



## Charity

Ringypie said:


> I don't think I have posted this one on here before!
> View attachment 471207


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Thank you Flint, I need a laugh today xx


----------



## Charity

OH took this pic when Toppy joined him while he had his coffee in the garden this morning


----------



## Psygon

Jammy, let's play!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Me too @Bertie'sMum he should have a calendar to raise funds for charity


I'd happily provide some photos but I'm not sure how to go about organising such a thing!


----------



## Psygon

Ringypie said:


> I'd happily provide some photos but I'm not sure how to go about organising such a thing!


The place I get mugs printed does calendars I think...... I am happy to help :-D


----------



## Nicola234




----------



## Ringypie

Psygon said:


> The place I get mugs printed does calendars I think...... I am happy to help :-D


We could if enough people would like them!


----------



## huckybuck

Nicola234 said:


> View attachment 471223
> View attachment 471224


I just love seeing photos of dogs and cats happy together - heartwarming!!! Gorgeous dog too!!!


----------



## Nicola234

huckybuck said:


> I just love seeing photos of dogs and cats happy together - heartwarming!!! Gorgeous dog too!!!


Thank you, they are a great pairing, still find it so funny when Charlie ( the dog ) runs away from Indie when they are playing, just the size difference make it's hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

If she only knew!  Cheeky squirrel, I hope Lottie doesn't find out!


----------



## Psygon

Ringypie said:


> We could if enough people would like them!


If we can create the calendar then I *think* it won't matter how many people eventually want the calendar... I think the complex part will always come down to pricing the calendar to enable raising funds for charity!

Here is an example calendar..
https://www.gelato.com/en-US/catalog/calendars/wall-calendars/
https://apisupport.gelato.com/hc/en...ow-do-I-create-my-design-for-a-Wall-Calendar-

Pricing looks to be £6.71 excl VAT and postage at £4.47

I imagine if there was someone that would say print in bulk it would be cheaper tho... but then someone has to manage getting the original delivery and posting all the calendars out.

(realise this is going hugely off topic for the photo thread so ted photo payment)


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> @TriTri, good to see Max in your lovely garden. Glad you've managed to stop his morning sickness Perhaps the summer weather (when we get it) has cheered him up a bit. Are you still using your pen?


Hi @Charity, yes he absolutely loves the summer! The pen isn't used a lot, but is very useful for after veterinary treatment or other situations when there are concerns over him roaming. Max loves bombing up and down the ladder and eating on the large shelf if I'm next to him and the occasional snooze and sleeping amongst the Canterbury bells, just like sweet Tessy use to. There are too many plants in there & I'm trying to decide on whether to move the pen, move the wisteria (toxic) and if to move the garage it's up against (to gain a bigger garden).


----------



## Bethanjane22

I seem to have acquired two new garden ornaments…


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> @TriTri , so pleased Max seems to be getting his Mojo back. You can't keep a good cat down, so they say.
> A head and chin scratch for the gorgeous boy please, and little flirt Moo says 'Hi'.
> View attachment 471200


Aww thanks @Cully & Moo. Same to Misty Moo please. Here's Max last night (before he bought me in a live vole . He dropped it on the floor for me to sort out, whilst he sat back outside in the garden . I haven't been able to call him Naughty Max for nearly a year now, but Naughty Max is back.


----------



## TriTri

Bethanjane22 said:


> I seem to have acquired two new garden ornaments…
> 
> View attachment 471256


Oooh very nice indeed! I'd like two of those .


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Excellent Max is perking up @TriTri well worked out re his morning sickness. Is he still on pain relief? X


Thanks @ewelsh. The vet said he longer needs pain relief. About 2 weeks after his dental the vet found a stitch digging in his mouth, which she removed & had him on painkillers again then. It hadn't dissolved. I wonder how long they take to dissolve? I always assumed a week to ten days?


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> View attachment 471251
> View attachment 471252
> View attachment 471253
> 
> Aww thanks @Cully & Moo. Same to Misty Moo please. Here's Max last night (before he bought me in a live vole . He dropped it on the floor for me to sort out, whilst he sat back outside in the garden . I haven't been able to call him Naughty Max for nearly a year now, but Naughty Max is back.


Naughty Max is good, well not too naughty. Glad to hear he's providing some of your meals again.


----------



## Maurey

It's my favourite boy's 4th bday, and he's spending it going back home, poor kid. Not to mention his daughter is sitting on him lmao. he doesn't like the car very much, but we're working on it. Have to head back to work in a couple days so I'm heading back today so I have a few days to get my flat in order before I have to get back to the grind. He'll get all the attention and treats he wants once we're home.










Here's a nice bday shot of him from this morning










and Jum being a piggy with her pre-trip snack


----------



## Willow_Warren

When I was on the bunny forum I home inkjet printed about 30 odd calendars and bound them (properly with the little hanging loop at the top). It's time consuming but made a small profit (for charity). Did it for a couple of years…

also off topic so here's photo of Lola from this morning 









Hannah


----------



## Nicola234

Maurey said:


> It's my favourite boy's 4th bday, and he's spending it going back home, poor kid. Not to mention his daughter is sitting on him lmao. he doesn't like the car very much, but we're working on it. Have to head back to work in a couple days so I'm heading back today so I have a few days to get my flat in order before I have to get back to the grind. He'll get all the attention and treats he wants once we're home.
> 
> View attachment 471260
> 
> 
> Here's a nice bday shot of him from this morning
> 
> View attachment 471261
> 
> 
> and Jum being a piggy with her pre-trip snack
> 
> View attachment 471262


Happy birthday gorgeous boy x


----------



## huckybuck

Maurey said:


> It's my favourite boy's 4th bday, and he's spending it going back home, poor kid. Not to mention his daughter is sitting on him lmao. he doesn't like the car very much, but we're working on it. Have to head back to work in a couple days so I'm heading back today so I have a few days to get my flat in order before I have to get back to the grind. He'll get all the attention and treats he wants once we're home.
> 
> View attachment 471260
> 
> 
> Here's a nice bday shot of him from this morning
> 
> View attachment 471261
> 
> 
> and Jum being a piggy with her pre-trip snack
> 
> View attachment 471262


Having to laugh at Jum on Dad - what a birthday!!!!


----------



## Charity

All having a quiet Sunday afternoon


----------



## Ringypie

The current contents of my lap!


----------



## TriTri

Maurey said:


> It's my favourite boy's 4th bday, and he's spending it going back home, poor kid. Not to mention his daughter is sitting on him lmao. he doesn't like the car very much, but we're working on it. Have to head back to work in a couple days so I'm heading back today so I have a few days to get my flat in order before I have to get back to the grind. He'll get all the attention and treats he wants once we're home.
> 
> View attachment 471260
> 
> 
> Here's a nice bday shot of him from this morning
> 
> View attachment 471261
> 
> 
> and Jum being a piggy with her pre-trip snack
> 
> View attachment 471262


Happy Birthday you beautiful little lion.


----------



## Charity

Maurey said:


> It's my favourite boy's 4th bday, and he's spending it going back home, poor kid. Not to mention his daughter is sitting on him lmao. he doesn't like the car very much, but we're working on it. Have to head back to work in a couple days so I'm heading back today so I have a few days to get my flat in order before I have to get back to the grind. He'll get all the attention and treats he wants once we're home.
> 
> View attachment 471260
> 
> 
> Here's a nice bday shot of him from this morning
> 
> View attachment 471261
> 
> 
> and Jum being a piggy with her pre-trip snack
> 
> View attachment 471262


Happy Birthday to a very handsome boy xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Sorry not great photo but Luna last night.









And a bonus pic of a noisy visitor... they really are quite dumb and walk towards the cats, which terrifies the cats!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Maurey said:


> It's my favourite boy's 4th bday, and he's spending it going back home, poor kid. Not to mention his daughter is sitting on him lmao. he doesn't like the car very much, but we're working on it. Have to head back to work in a couple days so I'm heading back today so I have a few days to get my flat in order before I have to get back to the grind. He'll get all the attention and treats he wants once we're home.
> 
> View attachment 471260
> 
> 
> Here's a nice bday shot of him from this morning
> 
> View attachment 471261
> 
> 
> and Jum being a piggy with her pre-trip snack
> 
> View attachment 471262


aaaaa the floof!!! Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova fell asleep watching the birds this morning :Cat









Then I woke her up and she had a good stretch!


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Nova fell asleep watching the birds this morning :Cat
> View attachment 471310
> 
> 
> Then I woke her up and she had a good stretch!
> View attachment 471308
> View attachment 471309


Oh the life of a cat, what bliss. Love her fluffy tum xx


----------



## £54etgfb6

Very cuddly


----------



## Charity

He's just popped out for a bit of sunbathing while waiting for his lunch


----------



## Arny

Forgot to post yesterday 
Watch out Isla!


----------



## Charity

It's behind you.....Isla


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Happy Birthday Freya, she's had cardboard versions of these when she was teeny but now she has a more sturdy version! Alongside that, birthday girl got this cute hideaway scratcher and of course the giant cardboard box everything came in :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday Freya, looks like you're being well and truly spoilt


----------



## Nicola234

Happy birthday Freya x


----------



## SbanR

Happy birthday Freya.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Such a lucky girl! Happy birthday Freya, hope you’ve had lots of yummy treats too


----------



## Psygon

Happy birthday Freya! That bed/hideaway looks fab!


----------



## Psygon

Tonks enjoying some needed shade while cuddling up because it can never be too hot outside.










Wondered what the tonks had... Turns out someone made their first kill ... A teeny vole.


----------



## Maurey

My lot got their boosters today - seem to be doing well. Had a recommended vet come do a home visit and he does things really well, including injecting antihistamines along with the vaccines to reduce the chance of injection site swelling, which isn't super common where I am 

Jum is off enjoying the cool floor in the bathroom, but here's Chippy chilling on the new bed my mum made him for his bday


----------



## Maurey

Update: found a place for the beagle's old bed where it actually get used  also some sweet sleepy Jum for you all.


----------



## AstroKitties

Novel way to sit on the stairs


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova has woken up with a weepy eye today  I'm guessing she's either got some fur in it or she's been caught by her sister during one of their scuffles.










She's still fine in herself and despite the winky eye, she's still very keen to get outside!


----------



## Cully

AstroKitties said:


> Novel way to sit on the stairs
> 
> View attachment 471413


Very clever way of getting into pounce mode without making any effort.


----------



## LeArthur

That's Arthur done for the day :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

You know what its like when no matter how hard you try you're wide awake and just can't get to sleep thinking about all you've got to do tomorrow


----------



## ewelsh

@Bethanjane22 I would used cooled boiled salty water and wipe Nova's eye, if it continues or she keeps holding her eye closed, I would pop her to the vets just incase Luna has caught her in the eye. X


----------



## ewelsh

Bunty I so sympathise, I had the same last night, a woman’s work is never done! X


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> You know what its like when no matter how hard you try you're wide awake and just can't get to sleep thinking about all you've got to do tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 471428


Yep, eat breakfast, wash whiskers (and other bits), stroll around garden (ooh hope it's sunny), snooze till lunchtime, eat, wash, stroll, snooze etc. Oh I forgot, keep Toppy out of mischief. Such a hard life:Yawn.


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> @Bethanjane22 I would used cooled boiled salty water and wipe Nova's eye, if it continues or she keeps holding her eye closed, I would pop her to the vets just incase Luna has caught her in the eye. X


I managed to give it a wipe this morning with some salty water, she was less than impressed! I've asked my OH to keep an eye on her today to make sure it doesn't get worse. They both had a claw trim this morning for good measure!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Would salty water not sting if you got it in the eye?

hope it clears up I still have bad memories of giving Lola eye drops


----------



## Bethanjane22

Willow_Warren said:


> Would salty water not sting if you got it in the eye?
> 
> hope it clears up I still have bad memories of giving Lola eye drops


i made sure to keep it away from her eyes itself, just wiped away the weepy area.


----------



## Maurey

Willow_Warren said:


> Would salty water not sting if you got it in the eye?


Personally I prefer to use premixed saline drops, but no, if you get the correct ratio, it shouldn't sting. In fact, should be less unpleasant than normal water as tears are somewhat salty.


----------



## Cully

I wonder what Dan Walker was talking to Misty about?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I wonder what Dan Walker was talking to Misty about?
> View attachment 471434


:Hilarious:Hilarious Very clever


----------



## lymorelynn

I do love this little lot :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Lynn, what a bundle of beauties. I think you should keep them all, one BIG happy family. Your husband would be delighted I’m sure :Hilarious

Look how Coco is right in the middle, what a natural she is x


----------



## Maurey

Not the best photo, but it gave me a good laugh 










And here are a couple slightly better ones


----------



## Cully

lymorelynn said:


> I do love this little lot :Cat
> View attachment 471441


I don't know how you can bear to part with them, they're absolutely adorable.


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> I do love this little lot :Cat
> View attachment 471441


That is just the sweetest family photo


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> I do love this little lot :Cat
> View attachment 471441


Love how the whole family get involved with childcare!!!


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> You know what its like when no matter how hard you try you're wide awake and just can't get to sleep thinking about all you've got to do tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 471428


So sweet! Good luck at the vet's tomorrow Toppy.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri's array of sleeping positions so far today, she'd make a great contortionist.


----------



## Maurey

bmr10 said:


> Miri's array of sleeping positions so far today, she'd make a great contortionist.
> View attachment 471474
> View attachment 471473
> View attachment 471472


She's such a gorgeous cat <3 tell her I love her


----------



## Tawny75

Sorry I have been absent. An awful lot has been changing and going on, mostly for the good.

Daughter has been here today picking up the last of her furniture as she moves into her first flat after university so the terrible twosome have retreated in here for some peace. Since Trixie has arrived they have developed a much closer bond so now more and more they sleep together like this.


----------



## Charity

Wondered where you were @Tawny75. Glad all is well. That's lovely seeing them together. How is Trixie doing?


----------



## SbanR

Glad to see you back @Tawny75 . Is probate all sorted now n we'll see more of you?


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> Wondered where you were @Tawny75. Glad all is well. That's lovely seeing them together. How is Trixie doing?


 Trixie is doing wonderfully well. Training is coming on well, she went to stay with Mr T for 10 weeks after we lost his Mum and she is back home now. Here is a pic of her taken the other night in her new red harness and lead.











SbanR said:


> Glad to see you back @Tawny75 . Is probate all sorted now n we'll see more of you?


 Yes, probate was sorted very quickly and the estate distributed as she wished.

My big news is that daughter has now officiall decided to make her life in Southampton now she has finished her Masters. We are anxiously awaiting her grade next week at the moment, so she has found herself a nice flat with her best friend and is adulting like a boss.

This has enabled Mr T and I to make the decision to finally live together properly, we don't like to rush things so we figured after 18 years now is a good time. Maintaing two households and coming or going to each others houses is just wasting money, so we are going to make his bungalow our home by the end of the year. We have a lot of decorating to do, as it was all done to his mums taste which is not ours, but we have 6 months now as I have given notice to my landlord that I will be out on 31st December. Luckily it is looking like I wont have to change jobs, as I am hoping to continue working from home four days a week and come into the office for one day. It is an hour and 20 minutes door to door so not too bad.

We will be moving Sev and Lily up in October, so they have time to adjust and can be kept indoors for a month safely and be able to suss out their new stomping ground before Trixie and I move in permanently It is all go!


----------



## Charity

Sounds like more very busy days ahead


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely to see you @Tawny75 how is Trixie?


----------



## Tawny75

ewelsh said:


> Lovely to see you @Tawny75 how is Trixie?


Thank you ewelsh, she is fine and dandy and growing up fast! She is 11 months old today


----------



## ewelsh

Oh wow, what a busy update, loving Trixie’s red harness 

You all have busy times ahead, but sounds fun


----------



## Cully

Lovely to hear from you and learn all is well.
Just look at Trixie, really posh all in red.
I hope everything continues to go well for you. Yes 18 years is probably a long enough trial period so congratulations on the move.
Hoping Lily and Sev are both fine.


----------



## LittleEms

Just looked over my shoulder… I think chilled is the appropriate word here :Hilarious (this is Bugsy)


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Ringypie

I came home from work this evening to find this little angel having a sleepy on the kitchen sofa.


----------



## TriTri

Ringypie said:


> I came home from work this evening to find this little angel having a sleepy on the kitchen sofa.
> View attachment 471493


Awww ❤❤ beautiful .


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> View attachment 471483


Beautiful photo @SbanR a keeper


----------



## ewelsh

What is she up to now?

It's that squirrel again!










Look at her tail


----------



## Charity

Oh Lottie, looks like your tail's got a hat on


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Oh Lottie, looks like your tail's got a hat on


Someone said she looked like a designer poodle :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

I know she's thinking what time's lunch?


----------



## LittleEms

I can't with this cat :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Toppy's come in with a leaf attached to his whiskers. He kept seeing it out of the corner of his eye but couldn't catch it. And yes, I did oblige and remove it before you ask.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy's come in with a leaf attached to his whiskers. He kept seeing it out of the corner of his eye but couldn't catch it. And yes, I did oblige and remove it before you ask.
> 
> View attachment 471530


He he! It reminds me of Moo with a bit of cobweb on her face when she's been in the Yucca.


----------



## Bethanjane22

My OH put a mirror behind our bamboo plants today and he's said that Nova has not stopped looking in it today!


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> My OH put a mirror behind our bamboo plants today and he's said that Nova has not stopped looking in it today!
> 
> View attachment 471552
> View attachment 471553


Vanity or curiosity?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Cully said:


> Vanity or curiosity?


A bit of both, she definitely knows she's bloomin' gorgeous!


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> A bit of both, she definitely knows she's bloomin' gorgeous!


The problem will be if she realised it's her. Then she'll be flirting with herself.


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> A bit of both, she definitely knows she's bloomin' gorgeous!





Cully said:


> The problem will be if she realised it's her. Then she'll be flirting with herself.


Woman power, who needs a man


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Woman power, who needs a man


Especially ones like the delivery guys _you've_ encountered recently Em.


----------



## huckybuck

Site foreman.


----------



## mrsfarq

"What?"


----------



## slartibartfast

Julian showing the goods, his belly is just made for kisses!









The Devil!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Some beautiful wild orchids I found on my walk yesterday 


















My young girls learning how to take a bath









Lola looking snooty!







lola looking smug (she grabbed my seat)









H x


----------



## Charity

Mum's got me back on those horrid blue pills this morning :Yuck and, would you believe it, she had the audacity to oversleep by an hour which means I (and Bunty) have had to wait two hours for our breakfast! Honestly, I almost lost the will to live. She'd better buck up or I'm going to live somewhere else...any offers?


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Mum's got me back on those horrid blue pills this morning :Yuck and, would you believe it, she had the audacity to oversleep by an hour which means I (and Bunty) have had to wait two hours for our breakfast! Honestly, I almost lost the will to live. She'd better buck up or I'm going to live somewhere else...any offers?
> 
> View attachment 471676


Darling Toppy you can come and live with me Anytime!:Kiss


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Mum's got me back on those horrid blue pills this morning :Yuck and, would you believe it, she had the audacity to oversleep by an hour which means I (and Bunty) have had to wait two hours for our breakfast! Honestly, I almost lost the will to live. She'd better buck up or I'm going to live somewhere else...any offers?
> 
> View attachment 471676


Is that your fridge he's waiting by?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Is that your fridge he's waiting by?


Yes, he always sits here then he gets a good view of what's going on across the kitchen plus its next to where we prepare Purdey's meals so he can smell her biscuits.


----------



## huckybuck

Willow_Warren said:


> Some beautiful wild orchids I found on my walk yesterday
> View attachment 471673
> 
> 
> View attachment 471674
> 
> 
> My young girls learning how to take a bath
> View attachment 471672
> 
> 
> Lola looking snooty!
> View attachment 471671
> lola looking smug (she grabbed my seat)
> View attachment 471675
> 
> 
> H x


Oh how sweet are your girls!!! What breed are they? Thinking the lavender is a bantam orp perhaps but not sure about the laced. They are so pretty!


----------



## Willow_Warren

huckybuck said:


> Oh how sweet are your girls!!! What breed are they? Thinking the lavender is a bantam orp perhaps but not sure about the laced. They are so pretty!


they are both pekin bantams, one lavender and one gold partridge! I'm so pleased with their colours esp the gold partridge I was so excited when the lady said she had that colouring available (I was at home but actually squealed out loud :Hilarious). All my 7 pekins are different colours


----------



## Charity

First it was waiting for breakfast, now its lunch. Honestly, the service around here is diabolical. She's going to have to go.


----------



## H.M

Which one is Oreo?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mother, is that fish & chips? (I kept a few pieces of plain fish for the little gannets!)


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Having been awake since 6am, it's time for lil one to have the first of many naps


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Yes, he always sits here then he gets a good view of what's going on across the kitchen plus its next to where we prepare Purdey's meals so he can smell her biscuits.


Lol, cats usually have a good reason for everything they do.


----------



## Cully

Misty complained I haven't posted any pics of her for a while and says all her aunties will wonder where she is. 








I told her if she wants to be the star attraction she has to DO something instead of just hogging my desk.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Misty complained I haven't posted any pics of her for a while and says all her aunties will wonder where she is.
> View attachment 471711
> 
> I told her if she wants to be the star attraction she has to DO something instead of just hogging my desk.


I was only thinking about you this morning Misty and wondering where you were. Looks like hogging Mum's desk has made you the star attraction.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I was only thinking about you this morning Misty and wondering where you were. Looks like hogging Mum's desk has made you the star attraction.


Yes Aunty Charity, but only until Mum needs to put in her Tesco delivery order. It's nice and warm under my bum afterwards though:Cat.
Please tell my purry cousins I said hello


----------



## LittleEms

"Ooo what's dis? Is it eatable? I wants it!"


----------



## Maurey

Please wish Jum (and my sanity) all the best. Poor girl somehow contracted bronchitis - we're thinking aspiration, but hard to be certain. She's well in herself, other than her elevated breathing and sleepiness. We're taking a course of antibiotics for a few days before checking back with the vet.

I think Chips knows that she's feeling under the weather so he's trying to be morally supportive even if she does growl at him sometimes.


----------



## Charity

Maurey said:


> Please wish Jum (and my sanity) all the best. Poor girl somehow contracted bronchitis - we're thinking aspiration, but hard to be certain. She's well in herself, other than her elevated breathing and sleepiness. We're taking a course of antibiotics for a few days before checking back with the vet.
> 
> I think Chips knows that she's feeling under the weather so he's trying to be morally supportive even if she does growl at him sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 471719


Poor Jum, hope the antibiotics will soon clear it up and she'll feel much better.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear  GWS Jum, hope the ABs kick in quickly.


----------



## Cully

LittleEms said:


> "Ooo what's dis? Is it eatable? I wants it!"
> 
> View attachment 471717
> 
> 
> View attachment 471718









Your poor screen!!


----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> Please wish Jum (and my sanity) all the best. Poor girl somehow contracted bronchitis - we're thinking aspiration, but hard to be certain. She's well in herself, other than her elevated breathing and sleepiness. We're taking a course of antibiotics for a few days before checking back with the vet.
> 
> I think Chips knows that she's feeling under the weather so he's trying to be morally supportive even if she does growl at him sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 471719


Oh Jum, please get better soon. And Chips, you take good care of her.


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur's ready for bed


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my little Battenberg I hope you’ve had a nice sleep.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Arthur you are adorable xxx

Where is Nora! X


----------



## Charity

You look so sweet Arthur, hope you had a nice sleep


----------



## Charity

I put this on my dressing table temporarily while I made the bed and somebody had to hop inside.


----------



## SbanR

Sun









Shade


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Oh Arthur you are adorable xxx
> 
> Where is Nora! X


She was having a snack!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri being very cute while I study  she's always sticking at least one limb out lmao


----------



## £54etgfb6

Maurey said:


> Please wish Jum (and my sanity) all the best. Poor girl somehow contracted bronchitis - we're thinking aspiration, but hard to be certain. She's well in herself, other than her elevated breathing and sleepiness. We're taking a course of antibiotics for a few days before checking back with the vet.
> 
> I think Chips knows that she's feeling under the weather so he's trying to be morally supportive even if she does growl at him sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 471719


I hope the antibiotics do the trick and she's on the mend soon ): Glad she has her dad (and you!) for support!! Keep us updated 

Also- hoping you're keeping calm while this is going on. She's under the care of a vet and has a very educated owner so she's in the best hands!


----------



## SbanR

bmr10 said:


> Miri being very cute while I study  she's always sticking at least one limb out lmao
> View attachment 471790
> View attachment 471791
> View attachment 471792


How can you concentrate on your studies with all this cuteness beside you


----------



## Willsee

Maurey said:


> Please wish Jum (and my sanity) all the best. Poor girl somehow contracted bronchitis - we're thinking aspiration, but hard to be certain. She's well in herself, other than her elevated breathing and sleepiness. We're taking a course of antibiotics for a few days before checking back with the vet.
> 
> I think Chips knows that she's feeling under the weather so he's trying to be morally supportive even if she does growl at him sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 471719


Oh Jum, hope you feel better soon xxxx


----------



## Willsee

bmr10 said:


> Miri being very cute while I study  she's always sticking at least one limb out lmao
> View attachment 471790
> View attachment 471791
> View attachment 471792


Oh my, just look at those furry paws


----------



## Maurey

She's having some trouble smelling her food today, but we're on the road to recovery, fingers crossed. She's been a lovey purry girl today, and she showed me her tum.










Had to cancel her appointment with the groomer to get her greasy fur sorted, but that can most definitely wait till she's fully well.


----------



## £54etgfb6

SbanR said:


> How can you concentrate on your studies with all this cuteness beside you


I have to 100% ignore her. If I glance at her and she's already looking at me she'll come stand in my laptop and cry for me to pet her  she's so cute at the wrong times lol!!!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Maurey said:


> She's having some trouble smelling her food today, but we're on the road to recovery, fingers crossed. She's been a lovey purry girl today, and she showed me her tum.
> 
> View attachment 471798
> 
> 
> Had to cancel her appointment with the groomer to get her greasy fur sorted, but that can most definitely wait till she's fully well.


The antibiotics probably won't help her appetite either ): Hoping it passes soon ): At least being educated in science takes away the fear of the unknown and can provide a more rational perspective, but I'm sure that goes out the window when it's your own pet.

On a side note Miri's tummy fur looks the same as Jum's- is that the greasy fur you mean? when it is separated? I always wondered what caused it since it only happens on her tummy, chest, and legs aka the parts of her she does not appreciate me touching. I took these tonight:
















You can see in the first photo her leg and in the second photo her lower abdomen/groin area have that separated fur. If this is greasy fur do you know what causes it? Is sweat/sebum production more concentrated in those areas? Is it due to the thinness of the fur? Sorry for all the questions I just find it interesting as it's something I always wondered!!!!!


----------



## Maurey

bmr10 said:


> The antibiotics probably won't help her appetite either ): Hoping it passes soon ): At least being educated in science takes away the fear of the unknown and can provide a more rational perspective, but I'm sure that goes out the window when it's your own pet.
> 
> On a side note Miri's tummy fur looks the same as Jum's- is that the greasy fur you mean? when it is separated? I always wondered what caused it since it only happens on her tummy, chest, and legs aka the parts of her she does not appreciate me touching. I took these tonight:
> View attachment 471803
> 
> View attachment 471802
> 
> You can see in the first photo her leg and in the second photo her lower abdomen/groin area have that separated fur. If this is greasy fur do you know what causes it? Is sweat/sebum production more concentrated in those areas? Is it due to the thinness of the fur? Sorry for all the questions I just find it interesting as it's something I always wondered!!!!!


I found something stinky she can easily smell to put on her food that makes her eat, so that's a win. Was hand feeding fed before, which, while a nice bonding experience, not so nice when your cat is on raw.

Yeah, the strandy bits of fur. Cats only sweat out of their nose and pawpads, but with Jum, it's caused by a combination of things. Firstly, she's still in her kitten coat (less dense, shorter belly fur), but producing enough sebum for an adult coat, and secondly, because of the sebum, her tummy fur takes a longer time to dry after she grooms it. The worst of the stringiness happens because she grooms her belly, and lays down somewhere soft before it can dry (this happens even if a cat isn't overproducing sebum, fur just takes longer to dry if it's oily). When her tummy fur starts to get to that spidery state, it tends to tangle a lot more easily, which is why she gets bathed on an as-needed basis  I can hold it off with strategic use of shampoo wipes and brushing, but tbh she handles being bathed better than the wipes :Hilarious

In any case, she's used to bathing, and it's a lot less traumatic for her on the long term as her fur stays fairly tangle-free for a couple months after she's bathed. Really improves her skin dryness in the winter, as well. I'm hoping she finally gets her adult coat next year, so we can cut down on the bathing.


----------



## SbanR

bmr10 said:


> The antibiotics probably won't help her appetite either ): Hoping it passes soon ): At least being educated in science takes away the fear of the unknown and can provide a more rational perspective, but I'm sure that goes out the window when it's your own pet.
> 
> On a side note Miri's tummy fur looks the same as Jum's- is that the greasy fur you mean? when it is separated? I always wondered what caused it since it only happens on her tummy, chest, and legs aka the parts of her she does not appreciate me touching. I took these tonight:
> View attachment 471803
> 
> View attachment 471802
> 
> You can see in the first photo her leg and in the second photo her lower abdomen/groin area have that separated fur. If this is greasy fur do you know what causes it? Is sweat/sebum production more concentrated in those areas? Is it due to the thinness of the fur? Sorry for all the questions I just find it interesting as it's something I always wondered!!!!!


She's so cute, especially in that second photo. I find her wide eyed surprised look hilarious but irresistible:Joyful


----------



## Bethanjane22

Maurey said:


> Please wish Jum (and my sanity) all the best. Poor girl somehow contracted bronchitis - we're thinking aspiration, but hard to be certain. She's well in herself, other than her elevated breathing and sleepiness. We're taking a course of antibiotics for a few days before checking back with the vet.
> 
> I think Chips knows that she's feeling under the weather so he's trying to be morally supportive even if she does growl at him sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 471719


Hope you feel better soon Jum!


----------



## Bethanjane22

The girls decided to help my OH do some DIY in the garden this morning.


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> The girls decided to help my OH do some DIY in the garden this morning.
> 
> View attachment 471810
> View attachment 471811


They're saying " oohhh, mum's got us another tree. But where's The Bed?!!!"


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> The girls decided to help my OH do some DIY in the garden this morning.
> 
> View attachment 471810
> View attachment 471811


Ah, there's nothing quite like a furry foreman to oversee a job. It's when they start a time and motion study I get stressed:Nailbiting.


----------



## Charity

Too windy to go outside today so Toppy decides to just be a lap cat


----------



## Cully

I do love Toppy's ickle bitty tongue poking out.
Misty isn't liking the high winds either. It was really blowing last night and she must have freaked out in the bathroom. When I went in there first thing it looked like a gravel pit had erupted (cat litter all over the place).


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Too windy to go outside today so Toppy decides to just be a lap cat
> 
> View attachment 471822


I see his tummy is nice and fluffy again :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> I see his tummy is nice and fluffy again :Kiss:Kiss


Yes, its growing back fast


----------



## Morri

Now it has been properly confirmed here is my beautiful boy Arthas.


----------



## UnderThePaw

Morri said:


> Now it has been properly confirmed here is my beautiful boy Arthas.
> 
> View attachment 471830


Congratulations, he's gorgeous


----------



## UnderThePaw

Our two new additions settled in at home with us, Rosie in the front and Theo behind... looks like I’ve got my feet up for the evening now!  They’ve been here since Wednesday and are settling into the family better than I even hoped, really enjoying getting to know them!


----------



## Willsee

Morri said:


> Now it has been properly confirmed here is my beautiful boy Arthas.
> 
> View attachment 471830


Hello and welcome Arthas . You're beautiful, looking forward to seeing lots more pictures as you grow


----------



## Bethanjane22

SbanR said:


> They're saying " oohhh, mum's got us another tree. But where's The Bed?!!!"


If it was another tree they'd likely ignore it for a month and then potentially use it once :Hilarious Ladders are way more fun!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Cully said:


> Ah, there's nothing quite like a furry foreman to oversee a job. It's when they start a time and motion study I get stressed:Nailbiting.


I was informed that they monitored his workmanship very closely and that they took multiple breaks to stare at birds, catch flies and nag for food.


----------



## Bethanjane22

We came back from a walk last night to find these two looking very relaxed :Cat


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> I was informed that they monitored his workmanship very closely and that they took multiple breaks to stare at birds, catch flies and nag for food.


Well that proved your OH must have made a grand job if they were happy to leave him unsupervised.


----------



## ewelsh

:Nailbiting:Nailbiting

What are they plotting? 
What have I done wrong? Or not done?


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> We came back from a walk last night to find these two looking very relaxed :Cat
> 
> View attachment 471838


Pretty bonsai. Is it a real one, or pretend?


----------



## Bethanjane22

SbanR said:


> Pretty bonsai. Is it a real one, or pretend?


It's a pretend one. Plants don't tend to survive long in my house! :Hilarious


----------



## Maurey




----------



## huckybuck

Sorry to hear poor Jum has been unwell @Maurey but really glad she's on the mend now!


----------



## Maurey

huckybuck said:


> Sorry to hear poor Jum has been unwell @Maurey but really glad she's on the mend now!


Thank you! Taking her to a follow up with the vet today, hoping for good news. Hoping we don't have to take the full 2 week antibiotic course, but I'll give it to her if she needs it. They're particularly foul-tasting tablets, based on her reaction.

Her breathing looks mostly back to normal, and she ate breakfast without anything stinky on it, so seems the antibiotics did their job


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> :Nailbiting:Nailbiting
> 
> What are they plotting?
> What have I done wrong? Or not done?
> 
> View attachment 471839


Uh Oh. Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Morri

My daughter was blessed by Arthas sitting on her lap so she took this photo then noticed Lilith in the background


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Morri said:


> My daughter was blessed by Arthas sitting on her lap so she took this photo then noticed Lilith in the background
> 
> View attachment 471861


Lilith "Is it my turn next please ?"


----------



## Cully

Morri said:


> My daughter was blessed by Arthas sitting on her lap so she took this photo then noticed Lilith in the background
> 
> View attachment 471861


Aw, someone has had their nose pushed out. Poor girl, I hope she got cuddles too.


----------



## Morri

Cully said:


> Aw, someone has had their nose pushed out. Poor girl, I hope she got cuddles too.


She has only now started to let us pet her since the kittens arrival on Saturday.
Lilith's favourite game is playing fetch on the stairs. We spent some time doing that this morning


----------



## Cully

Morri said:


> She has only now started to let us pet her since the kittens arrival on Saturday.
> Lilith's favourite game is playing fetch on the stairs. We spent some time doing that this morning


They are both adorable. Looks like you are in for loads of furry love...........and mischief


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> :Nailbiting:Nailbiting
> 
> What are they plotting?
> What have I done wrong? Or not done?
> 
> View attachment 471839


I think they are miffed you aren't spending enough time with them, you're either painting or watching tennis. :Meh


----------



## huckybuck

He's at it again


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mmmmmm mini quiche  Don’t blame him.


----------



## Maurey

huckybuck said:


> He's at it again
> 
> View attachment 471866


Fwiw you could offer some egg as part of his diet, might stave off the thieving. My cats' nutritionist recommended 2 quail eggs once a week, raw, though start off with a smaller amount ofc, as they're mildly laxative.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Mmmmmm mini quiche  Don't blame him.


It's Portuguese custard tart  well sort of lol!


----------



## huckybuck

Maurey said:


> Fwiw you could offer some egg as part of his diet, might stave off the thieving. My cats' nutritionist recommended 2 quail eggs once a week, raw, though start off with a smaller amount ofc, as they're mildly laxative.


You'll be suggesting offering him sausages, bread and knickers next :Hilarious he pinches all sorts


----------



## Maurey

huckybuck said:


> You'll be suggesting offering him sausages, bread and knickers next :Hilarious he pinches all sorts


Oh dear, what a kleptomaniac :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

My favourite boy's got the only sunny spot in the room as usual


----------



## blkcat

Someone's it's 14 today :Cat



















Important secret kitty business from his aunt, he won't let me read.










He's not sure about my cat drawings.










Slowly working our way through his pile, with plenty of nap breaks in between


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday gorgeous boy xx


----------



## blkcat

Charity said:


> Happy Birthday gorgeous boy xx
> 
> View attachment 471884


Thank you Charity :Cat <3


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> It's Portuguese custard tart  well sort of lol!


Haha! Oops! Sorry! In my defence I am on my phone…and "mmmm" still works, I love a pasteis de nata


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwwww Happy Birthday, you handsome panther! Oscar says “Welcome to the 14 Club”


----------



## ewelsh

blkcat said:


> Someone's it's 14 today :Cat
> 
> View attachment 471877
> 
> 
> View attachment 471876
> 
> 
> Important secret kitty business from his aunt, he won't let me read.
> 
> View attachment 471875
> 
> 
> He's not sure about my cat drawings.
> 
> View attachment 471874
> 
> 
> Slowly working our way through his pile, with plenty of nap breaks in between
> 
> View attachment 471873


Happy birthday to you, you are being spoilt aren't you! X


----------



## LeArthur

I think they're friends! 



























I know it looks like Arthur is going to bop me one, but that's just how he was resting his legs :Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> You'll be suggesting offering him sausages, bread and knickers next :Hilarious he pinches all sorts


I remember my favorite from some time back were the photos of him wearing @huckybuck's bras :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## blkcat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awwwww Happy Birthday, you handsome panther! Oscar says "Welcome to the 14 Club"


Thank you for the welcome, he says it's a purrleasure to join the club :Cat


----------



## blkcat

ewelsh said:


> Happy birthday to you, you are being spoilt aren't you! X
> 
> View attachment 471887


Thank you ewelsh :Cat we're trying, it's certainly a day with celebrating


----------



## Luckysdad

Shadow of my boy enjoying the little bit of sun between the rain showers this afternoon.


----------



## blkcat

Luckysdad said:


> Shadow of my boy enjoying the little bit of sun between the rain showers this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 471902


Beautiful clean silhouette


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> You'll be suggesting offering him sausages, bread and knickers next :Hilarious he pinches all sorts


We haven't seen any knicker photos for far too long


----------



## TriTri

The Goldilocks cat dropped by today, whilst Max was conveniently sleeping indoors. Charlie (new name I've given him & he likes the name Charlie) looked in a bit of a state, so I fed him some hypoallergenic insect biscuits. I'll get on to the Cats Protection tomorrow,





















poor Charlie.


----------



## TriTri

I think maybe the hedgehog has put the word out, as I fed him/her a few nights ago.


----------



## Isolette

huckybuck said:


> It's Portuguese custard tart  well sort of lol!


 Oh I LOVE those. Supervalu in Clifden sell them but I left there years ago and not had them since .

This thread defeats me as an hour is too short a time for me. Old age and disability..takes me forever to snap and organise. But I am enjoying YOUR photos.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's not an hour @Isolette its 24 hours, so you have whole day


----------



## Mrs Funkin

TriTri said:


> I think maybe the hedgehog has put the word out, as I fed him/her a few nights ago.
> View attachment 471918
> View attachment 471919


Nice  I love a hedgepig. Sadly so do the foxes here, just reviewing the cctv from overnight and saw a Fox attack one on our drive  he rolled into a ball and disappeared but need to go to try to see if he is anywhere and injured.


----------



## UnderThePaw

Our teeny tiny Theo investigating our huge and lovely neighbour’s cat... sure our visitor is terrified of such a fearsome defender of the home


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> The Goldilocks cat dropped by today, whilst Max was conveniently sleeping indoors. Charlie (new name I've given him & he likes the name Charlie) looked in a bit of a state, so I fed him some hypoallergenic insect biscuits. I'll get on to the Cats Protection tomorrow,
> View attachment 471912
> View attachment 471913
> View attachment 471914
> poor Charlie.


Beautiful boy, but his poor ears hope CP can help


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nice  I love a hedgepig. Sadly so do the foxes here, just reviewing the cctv from overnight and saw a Fox attack one on our drive  he rolled into a ball and disappeared but need to go to try to see if he is anywhere and injured.[/QUOTE/]
> 
> Yes, a fox came sniffing around where the hedgehog was, just five minutes later. He's also been chasing Max the last few evenings/days (or week). Max is having to be locked in all night. I let him out at 5 this morning and at 6 he rushed in through the cat-flap, with the same fox outside. There are quite a lot around. Such a worry.


----------



## Isolette

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's not an hour @Isolette its 24 hours, so you have whole day


Ah; I just checked and it says twelve hours

As they say. watch this space.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh! Is it? Sometimes I cheat then and do 25 hours


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, what do you mean wardrobe cupboards aren't for sleeping in? I'm fairly sure you told me that @lymorelynn 's BLCs were in the wardrobe, so if it's good enough for them…"


----------



## Bethanjane22

I got the dreaded ping from the NHS app yesterday, so I'm at home self-isolating for 7 days.

This one is happy that she gets cuddles on tap though :Cat she's also making sure I can't leave the office until I've done enough work for the day.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Little whistle nose enjoying her first nap , she has several beds of her own I promise!!! She just often chooses mine or a chair.:Cat

Shes been sneezing as of late so I think the infections working its way out her system.


----------



## Cully

blkcat said:


> Someone's it's 14 today :Cat
> 
> View attachment 471877
> 
> 
> View attachment 471876
> 
> 
> Important secret kitty business from his aunt, he won't let me read.
> 
> View attachment 471875
> 
> 
> He's not sure about my cat drawings.
> 
> View attachment 471874
> 
> 
> Slowly working our way through his pile, with plenty of nap breaks in between
> 
> View attachment 471873


Sorry I missed you birthday, so here are bleated wishes that you had a lovely day with plenty of goodies.








EDIT: BELATED, not, not bloomin' bleated? What am I, a sheep!!


----------



## Charity

Enjoying the garden today


----------



## UnderThePaw

blkcat said:


> Someone's it's 14 today :Cat
> 
> View attachment 471877
> 
> 
> View attachment 471876
> 
> 
> Important secret kitty business from his aunt, he won't let me read.
> 
> View attachment 471875
> 
> 
> He's not sure about my cat drawings.
> 
> View attachment 471874
> 
> 
> Slowly working our way through his pile, with plenty of nap breaks in between
> 
> View attachment 471873


Looks like an absolutely perfect birthday! He's very handsome!


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy having her nap after breakfast . . .Zzzzzz. . . .


----------



## lymorelynn

Upper and lower sleeping quarters


----------



## raysmyheart

lymorelynn said:


> Upper and lower sleeping quarters
> View attachment 471971


I love how this basket is arranged. It seems perfect.


----------



## Morri

Lilith seems to have accepted that Arthas is staying. She was not bothered by him sleeping in her hideout. She only goes in there if she wants to be out of the way. House rule is not to pet her if she is in there.

I am also crocheting a bed for Arthas, he hopped in while I was getting a coffee


----------



## UnderThePaw

lymorelynn said:


> Upper and lower sleeping quarters
> View attachment 471971


this is beautiful!


----------



## UnderThePaw

Morri said:


> Lilith seems to have accepted that Arthas is staying. She was not bothered by him sleeping in her hideout. She only goes in there if she wants to be out of the way. House rule is not to pet her if she is in there.
> 
> I am also crocheting a bed for Arthas, he hopped in while I was getting a coffee
> 
> View attachment 471972
> View attachment 471974


Ah look at him he's making himself so at home!


----------



## Arny

I just have to open the cupboard where this toy is kept and they come running.


----------



## Charity

lymorelynn said:


> Upper and lower sleeping quarters
> View attachment 471971


A family home, how lovely.

I've got two of those beds which my last cats used but Bunty and Toppy have never wanted to sleep in them. I love them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

lymorelynn said:


> Upper and lower sleeping quarters
> View attachment 471971


Honestly Lynn, I have no words. They make me squeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Nicola234

Indie checking out the long grass and claiming the new box when we were building furniture. Had to try out every shelf and have a few bites of the Allen key when I was trying to tighten screws lol


----------



## Charity

Is it a bird or a squirrel or what?


----------



## Willsee

lymorelynn said:


> Upper and lower sleeping quarters
> View attachment 471971


Perfect , is there a lift for the little ones


----------



## Willsee

Willow enjoying a bit of morning sun just now


----------



## Cully

Perhaps only she knows @Charity ......
Couldn't find Misty last night so called her. That made her move, along with the 3 fat pigeons she flushed out as she headed home. She's always watching them but thankfully knows they're far quicker than her.
Here she is this morning. Not impressed by the late breakfast service.


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Upper and lower sleeping quarters
> View attachment 471971


Another beauty @lymorelynn how adorable is that, I'm sure that photo could win competitions, love the bed too @Charity my girls wouldn't use it either.

I love the fact babies are lower bunk, mum and Aunty exhausted on the top bunk but listening out is hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

New cat bed has arrived!!!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> New cat bed has arrived!!!
> 
> View attachment 472005


Sold, I'll take two please. 

Huck that sofa suits you


----------



## huckybuck

I know it's not a cat but thought it was fab!

My friends' new golf club getting into the spirit for Sunday…


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> I know it's not a cat but thought it was fab!
> 
> My friends' new golf club getting into the spirit for Sunday…
> 
> View attachment 472006


As a proud Welsh person and someone who detests football, I cannot bring myself to like this :Hilarious:Hilarious Although I do admire their patriotism!


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> New cat bed has arrived!!!
> 
> View attachment 472005


I feel like this should be a painting in an art gallery somewhere. A majestic beast on a glorious leather Chesterfield!


----------



## Morri

Lilith has been looking after Arthas. She isn't hitting him as hard and hasn't hissed or growled at him for a few days now.

I walked past the bottom of the stairs and found them like this.


----------



## Charity

Pausing (or should that be pawsing) to think of some mischief he can get up to


----------



## blkcat

Cully said:


> Sorry I missed you birthday, so here are bleated wishes that you had a lovely day with plenty of goodies.
> View attachment 471952
> 
> EDIT: BELATED, not, not bloomin' bleated? What am I, a sheep!!


Hehehe  thank for the birthday wishes and the card 

New cat bed that was made for him and his table arrived today, instant hit. He's already snoring on his perch in the clouds


----------



## Emmasian

lymorelynn said:


> Upper and lower sleeping quarters
> View attachment 471971


This is genius! The kids play beneath, whilst the mum's have coffee and gossip upstairs!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Whilst I've been working away in the office inside, these two have been relaxing in the garden watching TV  something doesn't seem fair here!


----------



## huckybuck

Bethanjane22 said:


> Whilst I've been working away in the office inside, these two have been relaxing in the garden watching TV  something doesn't seem fair here!
> 
> View attachment 472042
> View attachment 472043


Haha brilliant photo!!!


----------



## blkcat

Bethanjane22 said:


> Whilst I've been working away in the office inside, these two have been relaxing in the garden watching TV  something doesn't seem fair here!
> 
> View attachment 472042
> View attachment 472043


Wow, luxury! It really is a cats life


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother I'm very tired and I'm also reaaaaaallly tall! Look at me!"


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother I'm very tired and I'm also reaaaaaallly tall! Look at me!"
> 
> View attachment 472050
> View attachment 472051
> View attachment 472052


Loving those pics Mrs F - what setting have you got on your iPhone???


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's just Portrait mode @huckybuck (husband's phone, mine doesn't have it).


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> New cat bed has arrived!!!
> 
> View attachment 472005


Gracie, that sofa suits you darling!


----------



## Ringypie

I am supposed to be in bed! However….







Little Cosmo is so snuggly and comfy I feel mean turfing him off!


----------



## huckybuck

Was so looking forward to using my footstool for the first time while catching up with LI. Hmmmmm…


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Was so looking forward to using my footstool for the first time while catching up with LI. Hmmmmm…
> 
> View attachment 472073
> View attachment 472074


Ah, I see you've made a typical mistake regarding ownership. You said 'my'.


----------



## Charity

I wish you could hear him purring...loudly . Meanwhile, I'll just sit here, I didn't have anything else to do anyway on a Saturday morning


----------



## UnderThePaw

The kittens have only been here a week and they’re hosting a black cat meet already..


----------



## Morri

Can't believe Arthas has been here a week already. Lilith is always close by.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

All these kittens!


----------



## Morri

I am in my element seeing all of these cat pictures! It is so nice to find a place where I’m not boring everyone with my cat and kitten :Joyful


----------



## blkcat

What a great photo @UnderThePaw! I wish we could attend


----------



## blkcat

I couldn't see BLK when I woke up this morning, but I could hear him snoring.

He had already got into his sky bed. No curtain could stop him!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

She looks so grown up ;u;, I just wish her eyes would get better already.


----------



## Charity

Bunty's transfixed watching swallows on TV this morning, then she asks me why we've got birds in our living room


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty's transfixed watching swallows on TV this morning, then she asks me why we've got birds in our living room
> 
> View attachment 472173
> 
> 
> View attachment 472174


She really is asking isn't she? Love her expression


----------



## Bertie'sMum

"Mummy wooden ducky makes a good neck pillow whilst I watch you clear up"










She also gets a good view of the front garden from the kitchen window when she's on neighbourhood watch


----------



## Boxerluver30




----------



## Bethanjane22

We've had some synchronised bird watching in the garden this morning.



















Luna is getting her summer fluff too, she always grows a thicker coat in the summer and a lighter coat in the winter.


----------



## ewelsh

Boxerluver30 said:


> View attachment 472187
> View attachment 472188
> View attachment 472190
> View attachment 472191
> View attachment 472192
> View attachment 472193


We love a black and white cat here, what's your cats name?


----------



## Boxerluver30

ewelsh said:


> We love a black and white cat here, what's your cats name?


Her name's mittens


----------



## ewelsh

Boxerluver30 said:


> Her name's mittens


Of course it is  she is lovely


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Boxerluver30 said:


> Her name's mittens


Mittens could be my Lily's twin sister ! The only difference is that Mittens has more white on her tummy


----------



## Boxerluver30

Bertie'sMum said:


> Mittens could be my Lily's twin sister ! The only difference is that Mittens has more white on her tummy
> View attachment 472202


Oh wow yes they do look similar! Shes lovely, I love a tux


----------



## Willow_Warren

https://youtube.com/shorts/heKA0X3dq40?feature=share


















Hopefully now Lola has filled her tummy she'll settle… (she does love it when the cushions are on the outside sofa)


----------



## Morri

Willow_Warren said:


> https://youtube.com/shorts/heKA0X3dq40?feature=share
> 
> View attachment 472203
> 
> View attachment 472204
> 
> 
> Hopefully now Lola has filled her tummy she'll settle… (she does love it when the cushions are on the outside sofa)


She is beautiful


----------



## Morri

Arthas looks like he's smiling 

Lilith is looking absolutely gorgeous today. She is clearly trying to help with sorting my craft room!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Boxerluver30 said:


> Oh wow yes they do look similar! Shes lovely, I love a tux


with only one exception all my cats have been either black or black n' white


----------



## Charity

Can't a girl have a wash in private


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Can't a girl have a wash in private
> 
> View attachment 472211


I love the slightly embarrassed look they have when caught mid wash:Shamefullyembarrased.


----------



## Charity

Contented little chap


----------



## Maurey

The bug catching coalition :Hilarious










Didn't do much before falling asleep like this, though. It's been hot again :Arghh


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Pausing (or should that be pawsing) to think of some mischief he can get up to
> 
> View attachment 472014


Beautiful photo @Charity


----------



## TriTri

Here's my gorgeous black panther Max earlier today … and also my lovely smoke plant .


----------



## ewelsh

How is Max now @TriTri


----------



## Charity

Pretending to be asleep










and this was early this morning. Toppy knows Bunty is nearby....but where?


----------



## ewelsh

Look at Toppy's eyes.

Shrek cat


----------



## Ringypie

There is just something about this view!


----------



## Charity

Here's Toppy having his much loved zoom groom this morning

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rqm1bfk9jsm64dy/TOPPY GROOMING.MP4?dl=0


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> Hope this works
> 
> Here's Toppy having his much loved zoom groom this morning
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rqm1bfk9jsm64dy/TOPPY GROOMING.MP4?dl=0


Works for me isn't he gorgeous! So Purry!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Here's Toppy having his much loved zoom groom this morning
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rqm1bfk9jsm64dy/TOPPY GROOMING.MP4?dl=0


He's loves it doesn't he, and not a drop of blood spilt.


----------



## Isolette

Bertie'sMum said:


> with only one exception all my cats have been either black or black n' white


 I read a theory that most rescues are black and white as folk prefer other colours. All mine are black and white and all rescues. Colour coordinated cats..


----------



## HannahJB

Dax always finding the most comfortable places to sit


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Here's Toppy having his much loved zoom groom this morning
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rqm1bfk9jsm64dy/TOPPY GROOMING.MP4?dl=0


Fabulous, thank you.


----------



## £54etgfb6

I appreciate that she trusts me enough to constantly lay belly up but how can this be comfortable? with all the blood rushing to your head?


----------



## £54etgfb6

HannahJB said:


> View attachment 472317
> 
> 
> Dax always finding the most comfortable places to sit


Another fellow tuxedo cat!!! love!!!


----------



## Maurey

bmr10 said:


> I appreciate that she trusts me enough to constantly lay belly up but how can this be comfortable? with all the blood rushing to your head?
> View attachment 472329
> View attachment 472330
> View attachment 472331


Same energy


----------



## Maurey

Update: Chips has entered the arena :Hilarious yes, he likes physically sleeping on top of his head. That's where Jum got it from I guess


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Here's Toppy having his much loved zoom groom this morning
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rqm1bfk9jsm64dy/TOPPY GROOMING.MP4?dl=0


Cuteness overload ❤.


----------



## TriTri

HannahJB said:


> View attachment 472317
> 
> 
> Dax always finding the most comfortable places to sit


Dax looks just like Sylvester as in Sylvester and Tweetie Pie. I always expect to see Tweetie Pie somewhere in your photos


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> How is Max now @TriTri


Hi @ewelsh, Max is still missing Tessy and possibly Elmo too . How are you furry family? I found Max in my mum's garden earlier, so I took some photo's; here's one:


----------



## ewelsh

@TriTri That Rose is perfectly placed :Hilarious

Looking gorgeous as ever Max. Sorry your missing your friends xxx

All manic here thanks


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @TriTri That Rose is perfectly placed :Hilarious
> 
> Looking gorgeous as ever Max. Sorry your missing your friends xxx
> 
> All manic here thanks


We haven't had any photos of Dolly n Duracell for such a long time Emma


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> We haven't had any photos of Dolly n Duracell for such a long time Emma


I haven't got a good photo of the two of them, as they are just a blur of white, they play all day long. I now have two Duracell bunnies, it's exhausting watching them.

Here is Dolly still for once.










plus both in matching harnesses


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I haven't got a good photo of the two of them, as they are just a blur of white, they play all day long. I now have two Duracell bunnies, it's exhausting watching them.
> 
> Here is Dolly still for once.
> 
> View attachment 472350
> 
> 
> plus both in matching harnesses
> 
> View attachment 472351


Has Dolly settled down at night now or are the cats still having to cover their ears? Love their matching harnesses.


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Has Dolly settled down at night now or are the cats still having to cover their ears? Love their matching harnesses.


Yes she has settled at night, thankfully @Cully big relief for us all.
She can sit, wait, come, leave it ( meaning cats ) but still having problems with wee wee's inside  she has her second vaccination tomorrow, so soon we can go for a walk, that will help enormously. She also has razor sharp teeth now, ask my toes :Yawn


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Yes she has settled at night, thankfully @Cully big relief for us all.
> She can sit, wait, come, leave it ( meaning cats ) but still having problems with wee wee's inside  she has her second vaccination tomorrow, so soon we can go for a walk, that will help enormously. She also has razor sharp teeth now, ask my toes :Yawn


That's great she is good at night. It must be scary and sad for them when they have to leave the rest of the litter, and of course mum. No matter how lovely their new home and owners are it's still a big deal to them.
Yes I expect her training will come on in leaps and bounds (maybe literally) once she can go for proper walks.
I count myself very lucky that I only ever had to train my first dog to toilet outside. I always had two, so the new puppy always just copied the old hand. How cool is that






.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I haven't got a good photo of the two of them, as they are just a blur of white, they play all day long. I now have two Duracell bunnies, it's exhausting watching them.
> 
> Here is Dolly still for once.
> 
> View attachment 472350
> 
> 
> plus both in matching harnesses
> 
> View attachment 472351


Both lovely pics of Dolly but I just love the one of them in their matching harnesses


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> That's great she is good at night. It must be scary and sad for them when they have to leave the rest of the litter, and of course mum. No matter how lovely their new home and owners are it's still a big deal to them.
> Yes I expect her training will come on in leaps and bounds (maybe literally) once she can go for proper walks.
> I count myself very lucky that I only ever had to train my first dog to toilet outside. I always had two, so the new puppy always just *copied the old hand.* How cool is that
> View attachment 472356
> .


This is so true, my Old Lab Sophie taught all the others, now I am having to up a gear!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> This is so true, my Old Lab Sophie taught all the others, now I am having to up a gear!


At least it's the right time of year for outdoor training. No standing under a brolly watching a puzzled pup looking with those sad eyes. OR standing, waggy tailed, under the brolly with you, "this is a good game isn't it?"


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I haven't got a good photo of the two of them, as they are just a blur of white, they play all day long. I now have two Duracell bunnies, it's exhausting watching them.
> 
> Here is Dolly still for once.
> 
> View attachment 472350
> 
> 
> plus both in matching harnesses
> 
> View attachment 472351


They're so cute! Little and Large, in their matching harnesses:Kiss
With two Duracell bunnies there's no likelihood of ever being in darkness


----------



## £54etgfb6

Maurey said:


> Same energy
> 
> View attachment 472332
> View attachment 472333
> View attachment 472334


Jumanji reminds me of Miri in the morning a couple days ago...









Also how is she now!!! feeling better yet?


----------



## Maurey

bmr10 said:


> Jumanji reminds me of Miri in the morning a couple days ago...
> View attachment 472361
> 
> 
> Also how is she now!!! feeling better yet?


What a cutie!

She's doing loads better, thank you! Still gonna be on antibiotics for a while, but symptoms are mostly gone


----------



## Charity

Bunty's turn for the vets tomorrow.  She's been limping for a couple of days on her right front leg and it seems a bit worse today as she's been sitting when she would normally stand or wander about. She doesn't flinch when I touch her legs but I don't like to think she's in pain so we're going to get it checked out. I'd love a month, or even a week, when we aren't at the vets.


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Bunty's turn for the vets tomorrow.  She's been limping for a couple of days on her right front leg and it seems a bit worse today as she's been sitting when she would normally stand or wander about. She doesn't flinch when I touch her legs but I don't like to think she's in pain so we're going to get it checked out. I'd love a month, or even a week, when we aren't at the vets.
> 
> View attachment 472377


Oh no poor Bunty. She hasn't ripped a claw or anything has she?


----------



## huckybuck

How did she get up there???


----------



## huckybuck

Not cats I'm afraid but poor old Dottie!!!


----------



## Cully

Oh poor Bunty, what have you been doing to yourself?
Perhaps she's pulled a muscle overdoing something and some painkillers will do the trick.
Apart from the limp has she been worrying it, you know, licking or biting?
No use guessing as you're seeing the vet I suppose.
Good luck tomorrow then. You must qualify for a parking permit there by now.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Oh no poor Bunty. She hasn't ripped a claw or anything has she?


Don't think so, she's not licking or worrying it. I'm hoping it's a sprain. Sometimes when she's sat on the bed looking out of the window, if she sees a bird, she's out of the window before you can blink, so maybe she's landed badly or something. Tonight, she just sat on the patio whereas she usually jumps up on the wall to go to the top of the garden and then when she came back in the window, she sort of held her paw up as she landed as if she didn't want to press down on it.

Unfortunately we're seeing the male vet, Bunty hates men. :Shifty


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Not cats I'm afraid but poor old Dottie!!!
> 
> View attachment 472381


Is the poor girl being sat on???!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Bunty  I hope you've not got a sore leg, my darling girl and hope you feel better tomorrow. Maybe if you leap about on it in the morning**, your Mum won't make you go to see the Boy Vet. 

** don't do this really, for fear of making it more sore.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Don't think so, she's not licking or worrying it. I'm hoping it's a sprain. Sometimes when she's sat on the bed looking out of the window, if she sees a bird, she's out of the window before you can blink, so maybe she's landed badly or something. Tonight, she just sat on the patio whereas she usually jumps up on the wall to go to the top of the garden and then when she came back in the window, she sort of held her paw up as she landed as if she didn't want to press down on it.
> 
> Unfortunately we're seeing the male vet, Bunty hates men. :Shifty


It'll be something like that. I know Misty zooms in and out through the window so fast and sends things flying off the draining board I feel sure she must hurt herself, but she doesn't seem to (touch wood). She's forever banging a foot on the frame. Perhaps Bunty's done something similar.
Can't say I blame her for the choice in who she prefers .
Fingers and paws crossed for her xx.


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> @TriTri That Rose is perfectly placed :Hilarious
> 
> Looking gorgeous as ever Max. Sorry your missing your friends xxx
> 
> All manic here thanks


Jolly good .


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Is the poor girl being sat on???!


Yes 
They think of her as Mum so often try to get under her - you can occasionally see a head and tail popping out of her wings - but never seen one sit on her before


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Yes
> They think of her as Mum so often try to get under her - you can occasionally see a head and tail popping out of her wings - but never seen one sit on her before


Clever girl to find a nice soft pillow to sit on. I have to pay good money for that:Smuggrin.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Bunty's turn for the vets tomorrow.  She's been limping for a couple of days on her right front leg and it seems a bit worse today as she's been sitting when she would normally stand or wander about. She doesn't flinch when I touch her legs but I don't like to think she's in pain so we're going to get it checked out. I'd love a month, or even a week, when we aren't at the vets.
> 
> View attachment 472377


Good luck today darling Bunty, I hope the vet can sort your sore paw out xx


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Not cats I'm afraid but poor old Dottie!!!
> 
> View attachment 472381


:Hilarious:Hilarious Hilarious poor Dottie


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Good luck today darling Bunty, I hope the vet can sort your sore paw out xx


Bunty appears to have had a miraculous recovery this morning, there's no sign of the limp now, so I've cancelled the appointment. Assuming it was just a slight strain and its fixed itself. I don't want to take her if I don't have to as she gets so stressed. Typical isn't it.  I think she must have heard me phoning the vet yesterday.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty appears to have had a miraculous recovery this morning, there's no sign of the limp now, so I've cancelled the appointment. Assuming it was just a slight strain and its fixed itself. I don't want to take her if I don't have to as she gets so stressed. Typical isn't it.  I think she must have heard me phoning the vet yesterday.


Bunty what are you? A little tinker, that's what!!


----------



## H.M

Something amazing happened a while ago. Oreo went to lie down on his side NEXT TO Danbi when he would usually lie down away from him. Then Danbi went to lie down ON TOP of Oreo and started licking his head when usually he would be annoying and bite him. Oreo just let him do it. I was shocked as Oreo hates it when Danbi is on top of him. Then Danbi sits up still on top of Oreo and continues to lick his head. I was not able to picture this moment as I didn't want to take my eyes off them and I stood there staring at them. When Danbi walked off Oreo grabbed him but he managed to slip away. I was so proud of them both so I let them know they were very good boys.


----------



## Bethanjane22

My OH just sent me this of Nova. Of all the places she could sleep, she decides that a bed of rocks is the most comfortable spot. Strange cat!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Bethanjane22 said:


> My OH just sent me this of Nova. Of all the places she could sleep, she decides that a bed of rocks is the most comfortable spot. Strange cat!
> 
> View attachment 472404


Ive been sent a better photo


----------



## Cully

I put down the square of shower curtain 
Misty likes to lie on to keep cool.
Well it hasn't been as warm as expected but that didn't stop her.


----------



## ewelsh

At last, the sun has come out, but where does Lottie sit, in the shade!










Oh a butterfly


----------



## Charity

Just time for a quick nap before bedtime


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> At last, the sun has come out, but where does Lottie sit, in the shade!
> 
> View attachment 472408
> 
> 
> Oh a butterfly
> 
> View attachment 472409


She's practicing her camouflage skills! She must become one with the shadow.


----------



## Smoosh

Charity said:


> Just time for a quick nap before bedtime
> 
> View attachment 472417


The beans :Kiss


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, Human Daddy has looked after me pretty well today…and I've enjoyed my lunch…"









"This is one of my favourite places to be…I get to survey my whole domain from here"


----------



## Charity

Oscar, that first photo of you is just delish like your lunch I would imagine


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Bunty's turn for the vets tomorrow.  She's been limping for a couple of days on her right front leg and it seems a bit worse today as she's been sitting when she would normally stand or wander about. She doesn't flinch when I touch her legs but I don't like to think she's in pain so we're going to get it checked out. I'd love a month, or even a week, when we aren't at the vets.
> 
> View attachment 472377


Oh no, poor Bunty . I hope it's better by now.
Edit: ignore me @Charity :Hilarious, I've just caught up with the thread and your update. Well done Bunty for getting out of the dreaded vet trip :Nurse.


----------



## Isolette

*WALKIES....* who needs a dog with these cats...

Bella and Dominic at the bottom and of course Oliver at the top. They follow me wherever I walk.






















Always the same three....They lie in wait on the drive...


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, Human Daddy has looked after me pretty well today…and I've enjoyed my lunch…"
> View attachment 472423
> 
> 
> "This is one of my favourite places to be…I get to survey my whole domain from here"
> 
> View attachment 472424


Oscars fang looks so cute:Cat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> Oscars fang looks so cute:Cat.


It makes me sad as it reminds me of his poor fang coming out  He's still handsome though.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> It makes me sad as it reminds me of his poor fang coming out  He's still handsome though.


INCREDIBLY handsome :Smuggrin.


----------



## Bethanjane22

A very rare sweet moment between Luna & Nova yesterday :Cat


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> A very rare sweet moment between Luna & Nova yesterday :Cat
> 
> View attachment 472465
> View attachment 472466


Aww, very touching.


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> A very rare sweet moment between Luna & Nova yesterday :Cat
> View attachment 472465
> View attachment 472466


FRAME that photo Bethan  and shove it under the girls noses when they are having a fall out :Hilarious:Hilarious

Joking aside, It's a beautiful photo to keep xx


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> FRAME that photo Bethan  and shove it under the girls noses when they are having a fall out :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Joking aside, It's a beautiful photo to keep xx


It's very sweet, they do have their moments!

Had to share this short clip of them being their typical selves. They quickly cut it out when I opened the door, little horrors!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9ha5tc5h0583icq/FullSizeRender.mov?dl=0


----------



## Charity

Those are beautiful photos @Bethanjane22, definitely ones for framing or canvas.

Had to laugh at the video, its like being told off by teacher. I can imagine them being sent to the corner.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Those are beautiful photos @Bethanjane22, definitely ones for framing or canvas.
> 
> Had to laugh at the video, its like being told off by teacher. I can imagine them being sent to the corner.


It's the way they immediately stop and then look at one another like "she started it mum!". Such silly girls!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Someone is hiding...


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> It's very sweet, they do have their moments!
> 
> Had to share this short clip of them being their typical selves. They quickly cut it out when I opened the door, little horrors!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9ha5tc5h0583icq/FullSizeRender.mov?dl=0


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Little monkeys, reminds me of my sister and I having squabbles behind our mothers back.:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Watching the world go by


----------



## Morri

Lilith looking glorious


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Watching the world go by
> 
> View attachment 472479


Keep those claws in Toppy, your mum doesn't want to have to rescue you again from her nets.


----------



## Morri

I'm guarding Arthas while he actually eats his food. 
I've posted in cat health and nutrition about our feeding problem if anyone could advise I'd be grateful.


----------



## blkcat

I found him fully inside his wool cave for the first time today. It was really hot today, was wondering why, was it cooler?










He was an outside jungle cat by early evening


----------



## Cully

blkcat said:


> I found him fully inside his wool cave for the first time today. It was really hot today, was wondering why, was it cooler?
> 
> View attachment 472508
> 
> 
> He was an outside jungle cat by early evening
> View attachment 472509


I love his green parasol


----------



## H.M

"yes, How can I help you?"


----------



## H.M

Rabbit ears for snack.
Danbi takes a bite then chucks it around like a toy and takes another bite. Weird!!!


----------



## SbanR

H.M said:


> Rabbit ears for snack.
> Danbi takes a bite then chucks it around like a toy and takes another bite. Weird!!!
> View attachment 472564
> 
> View attachment 472565
> 
> View attachment 472566


When my boy was teething, he loved his rabbit ears too. He would chomp on it and play attack it vigorously. It frequently ended up pretty soggy and looked positively repulsiverool


----------



## Charity

Bunty's just finished her yummy lunch


----------



## H.M

SbanR said:


> When my boy was teething, he loved his rabbit ears too. He would chomp on it and play attack it vigorously. It frequently ended up pretty soggy and looked positively repulsiverool


How cute


----------



## huckybuck

H.M said:


> Rabbit ears for snack.
> Danbi takes a bite then chucks it around like a toy and takes another bite. Weird!!!
> View attachment 472564
> 
> View attachment 472565
> 
> View attachment 472566





SbanR said:


> When my boy was teething, he loved his rabbit ears too. He would chomp on it and play attack it vigorously. It frequently ended up pretty soggy and looked positively repulsiverool


Oh heck! We are looking after my Mum's rabbit in October for 6 weeks


----------



## Bethanjane22

H.M said:


> Rabbit ears for snack.
> Danbi takes a bite then chucks it around like a toy and takes another bite. Weird!!!
> View attachment 472564
> 
> View attachment 472565
> 
> View attachment 472566


My Luna would absolutely love a rabbits ear, I didn't know they were ok for cats. I may have to look out for them in a pet shop and see if they like them.


----------



## huckybuck

Does Grace want to be a chicken or do the hens want to be cats???


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> Does Grace want to be a chicken or do the hens want to be cats???
> 
> View attachment 472576


brilliant photo! They all look very comfortable with one another. Maybe they're having a gossip about the boys


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh that's a great photo @huckybuck  Definitely girlie gossip going on.


----------



## Bethanjane22

It's a rather uncomfortable 30 degrees in South Wales today. So us humans had a nice ice lolly and the girls shared a partially frozen Lick-e-Lix. We're all ready for this heatwave to go away now.


----------



## 1507601

huckybuck said:


> Does Grace want to be a chicken or do the hens want to be cats???
> 
> View attachment 472576


I love this photo! It's so nice that they're all sitting together so happily


----------



## 1507601

Ardath has claimed my pencil


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother it's very toastie! I'm glad I can finally sit here in the shade"


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh Oscar what a thick cushion you have there…

Don't know what's gotten into Lola today but she's been a pain, but settled now she's had her dinner… (which she didn't quite finish but it was preceded by more treats and extras than I can count)



















These two are taking some time out from being broody too seemingly destroy my geraniums









I however have been trying a new cake recipe! The excuse was to use up home grown made raspberries


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's like the Princess and the Pea @Willow_Warren 

I love your banties.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Does Grace want to be a chicken or do the hens want to be cats???
> 
> View attachment 472576


Do you think they could be plotting something?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Willow_Warren said:


> Oh Oscar what a thick cushion you have there…
> 
> Don't know what's gotten into Lola today but she's been a pain, but settled now she's had her dinner… (which she didn't quite finish but it was preceded by more treats and extras than I can count)
> 
> View attachment 472588
> 
> 
> View attachment 472591
> 
> 
> These two are taking some time out from being broody too seemingly destroy my geraniums
> View attachment 472590
> 
> 
> I however have been trying a new cake recipe! The excuse was to use up some more made raspberries
> 
> View attachment 472589


That cake looks delicious!


----------



## Maurey

Jum's been really playful today, which has been a lovely sight  going for hopefully our last visit to the vet (until she needs a routine checkup on her little fillings sometime next month) in exactly a weeks time.


----------



## Charity

Keeping everything cool tonight


----------



## Cully

Lying by the cooling fan on a v warm evening. Clever girl.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Lying by the cooling fan on a v warm evening. Clever girl.
> View attachment 472600


Bunty hates fans, she won't even come in the room if one is on.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty hates fans, she won't even come in the room if one is on.


This one's not too powerful or noisy. She doesn't like it full on her but is ok if she just gets a bit of breeze from it.
We used to have a huge one that was like being in a wind tunnel. She peed in it so I guess she didn't think much of it!


----------



## Nicola234

Trying to distract Indie from fly hunting mode :Cat


----------



## blkcat

You can lead a cat to water but you can't make him drink. But if you bring a cat a cup of water, he probably will indulge, because cats are notoriously lazy b*******







.


----------



## Willow_Warren

huckybuck said:


> Does Grace want to be a chicken or do the hens want to be cats???
> 
> View attachment 472576


your chickens look lovely… Grace is being very brave… my cats aren't keen on the chickens they normally keep a healthy distance :Hilarious, but at the same time your chooks do look very relaxed


----------



## Isolette

Waiting so patiently for me to emerge again and take him for a walk.. I was out very early in my nightdress to take a dramatic dawn photo.. and had gone in to get dressed.. see islandanchorhold.blogspot.com for the full story.


----------



## Charity

I couldn't sleep last night so we were up about 5.15 this morning, well, me and Bunty and Toppy, not the rest of the household.

Don't know what was so interesting outside at that time in the morning.


----------



## Morri

Arthas has managed to get to the top of the cat tree


----------



## Charity

Morri said:


> Arthas has managed to get to the top of the cat tree
> 
> View attachment 472648
> View attachment 472649
> View attachment 472650


What a clever boy Arthas, you'll soon be able to take one giant leap up to the top


----------



## Morri

Charity said:


> What a clever boy Arthas, you'll soon be able to take one giant leap up to the top


He is manic compared to Lilith at the same age!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I couldn't sleep last night so we were up about 5.15 this morning, well, me and Bunty and Toppy, not the rest of the household.
> 
> Don't know what was so interesting outside at that time in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 472644


A fox


----------



## SbanR

Morri said:


> Arthas has managed to get to the top of the cat tree
> 
> View attachment 472648
> View attachment 472649
> View attachment 472650


Only a little leap onto the curtain next


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> A fox


Possibly, we have quite a lot round here, or another cat or birds.


----------



## huckybuck

Willow_Warren said:


> your chickens look lovely… Grace is being very brave… my cats aren't keen on the chickens they normally keep a healthy distance :Hilarious, but at the same time your chooks do look very relaxed


Grace has always loved the hens - she sees every living thing as a friend which can be a bit worrying! 
Holly is completely uninterested and Little H is a scaredy cat :Hilarious. Huck absolutely detests them - he will look the other way if he goes near them - but his is a jealousy thing lol!!

I've always introduced the cats and hens straight away - the hens are nervous at first - funnily enough mostly of Huck but I think that's cause he looks more Fox like (long and lean) but after one or two meets they think of the cats as part of the flock


----------



## Cully

Morri said:


> Arthas has managed to get to the top of the cat tree
> 
> View attachment 472648
> View attachment 472649
> View attachment 472650


You are a very clever mountaineer Arthas


----------



## Morri

SbanR said:


> Only a little leap onto the curtain next


I often find him swinging on the curtain that covers the back door


----------



## Isolette

Willow_Warren said:


> your chickens look lovely… Grace is being very brave… my cats aren't keen on the chickens they normally keep a healthy distance :Hilarious, but at the same time your chooks do look very relaxed


Two of my hens once decided to put one of the cats in their place as he was being a tease, So they lined up one on each side of him. … Just stood there. He was terrified. lol..


----------



## Britt




----------



## SbanR

Chilling out


----------



## Maurey

Lazy day. Dunno how Jum is comfortable lmao


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, a little lunch time snack in the shade is just what I need so I can have a little nap"

















(Don't ask me why he's sleeping on a rusty parasol base…we leant it to someone and they left it out in all weathers and came back like that. Oscar obviously doesn't mind though)


----------



## Bethanjane22

It's way too hot here for these two fluff balls. They insist on being outside with us when the house is much cooler.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, a little lunch time snack in the shade is just what I need so I can have a little nap"
> 
> View attachment 472684
> View attachment 472685
> 
> 
> (Don't ask me why he's sleeping on a rusty parasol base…we leant it to someone and they left it out in all weathers and came back like that. Oscar obviously doesn't mind though)


Cold metal in a shady spot. Bliss for a chap with a fur coat!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Found Andre snoozing under some shrubs…










then lazing in the shade… with his long arm stretching out… there's a little breeze where he is










And some flowers I took (just with my phone) on my early morning walk (before it got insanely hot)









Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's what I thought @Cully but it really was rather warm!


----------



## Charity

Toppy can just feel the breeze from the fan. He's spending a lot of time though in this hot weather in the hallway where there are no windows and its a tiny bit cooler.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sensible boy Toppy! That belly doesn’t half need a raspberry blowing on it though…


----------



## ZoeM

My nervous newcomers, unsocialised and abandoned with their lovely Mum. The black girl with eyes that dissolve your soul is Jayne. Little white nose crazy boy is Corrigan and the last of the spitty monsters is tuxey Kendrick. ❤


----------



## Charity

What little beauties, gorgeous


----------



## AstroKitties

Think this heat has broken our Luna


----------



## H.M




----------



## H.M

Kisu and Oreo chilling in this horrible heat. I don't understand why Kisu likes to sun bathe so much


----------



## Britt




----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> View attachment 472744


Very cute.


----------



## Britt

Cully said:


> Very cute.


Thank you, he used to be a stray and now he's a lap cat 
Here a pic of him last year (after being a stray for 10 years)


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> Thank you, he used to be a stray and now he's a lap cat
> Here a pic of him last year (after being a stray for 10 years)
> View attachment 472757


Such a skinny, scrawny boy, and very unhappy looking.
My, what a transformation since he decided to live with you. You'd never know he'd had such a bad life. Lovely to see the difference.


----------



## Britt

Cully said:


> Such a skinny, scrawny boy, and very unhappy looking.
> My, what a transformation since he decided to live with you. You'd never know he'd had such a bad life. Lovely to see the difference.


Thank you, I love him to bits.
Being a 15 years old and having lived rough for so long he has health issues but I have a team of good vets to take care of these.


----------



## blkcat

Somebody found his cooling pad. I wasn't sure it would see use again. He was using it as a scratch pad last time he went near it, I wasn't sure he remembered how it works.


----------



## Ringypie

It's boiling today so Flint has snuggled up in his little house! How he isn't overheating I have no idea!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Ringypie said:


> It's boiling today so Flint has snuggled up in his little house! How he isn't overheating I have no idea!
> View attachment 472807


Oh Flint, you are so adorable!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Of all the places for Luna to lay :Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

Bethanjane22 said:


> Of all the places for Luna to lay :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 472810


How kind of you to install a cat shelf!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Ringypie said:


> It's boiling today so Flint has snuggled up in his little house! How he isn't overheating I have no idea!
> View attachment 472807


I was only thinking the other day that we hadn't seen anything of handsome Flint lately !


----------



## Bethanjane22

It's a nice cool morning at the moment so the girls are making the most of the garden.

Unfortunately shortly after this picture Nova threw up her breakfast. Going to keep an eye on her and hope it's just down to the heat.


----------



## Cully

Ringypie said:


> It's boiling today so Flint has snuggled up in his little house! How he isn't overheating I have no idea!
> View attachment 472807


Oh Dear Flint, if it's cool in your cosy little house could I possibly come and crawl in it for a little while?


----------



## Ringypie

Bertie'sMum said:


> I was only thinking the other day that we hadn't seen anything of handsome Flint lately !


We haven't seen much of him either! He's mostly been completely flat and fast asleep. I've had to poke him a few times to make sure he is just napping as he hasn't moved for hours!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Feeling much better!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Ringypie said:


> We haven't seen much of him either! He's mostly been completely flat and fast asleep. I've had to poke him a few times to make sure he is just napping as he hasn't moved for hours!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Flint you are so funny


----------



## Bethanjane22

They don't particularly like the fan, but they do know that it makes them cooler so they'll tolerate it…from a safe distance of course.










If someone could also inform them that it's too hot for this nonsense, that would be great!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rpigk7lz8bwqugx/IMG_1974.MOV?dl=0


----------



## Britt




----------



## Cully

I don't usually get a pic of them both together, but I managed these leaning precariously out of the window.
































Moo and Sooty chilling in a cooler evening.


----------



## Charity

Toppy's realised at last that the fan is his friend


----------



## Willsee

Charlie finally getting cool on the grass this evening


----------



## Charity

Willsee said:


> Charlie finally getting cool on the grass this evening
> 
> View attachment 472870
> View attachment 472871


Oh Charlie, what lovely pics of your beautiful self


----------



## Ringypie

Captain silver paws is atop the cat tree again! (Excuse the space blanket over the window - trying to keep the sun out!)


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> Captain silver paws is atop the cat tree again! (Excuse the space blanket over the window - trying to keep the sun out!)
> View attachment 472875


Oh Flint you look adorable:Kiss


----------



## Willsee

Ringypie said:


> Captain silver paws is atop the cat tree again! (Excuse the space blanket over the window - trying to keep the sun out!)
> View attachment 472875


Lovely to see you Flint


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy's realised at last that the fan is his friend
> 
> View attachment 472869


That's a pretty impressive fan Charity, may I ask what make it is please. I'm looking to get another as my desk top is on its last legs.
Is it quiet enough for Bunty or does she still hide from it? Thankfully Misty doesn't seem to mind mine with its clunks and whines as the blades struggle to go round.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> That's a pretty impressive fan Charity, may I ask what make it is please. I'm looking to get another as my desk top is on its last legs.
> Is it quiet enough for Bunty or does she still hide from it? Thankfully Misty doesn't seem to mind mine with its clunks and whines as the blades struggle to go round.


It's MYLEK brand. I know they have some on Amazon though don't remember where we got ours.

I like it because its quiet (not quiet enough for Bunty I'm afraid ) but would be fine for Misty I would imagine. It doesn't do clunk and whines . Buttons on the top so no messing about trying to find them.


----------



## Cully

You get up early and make a cuppa with the intention of taking it back to bed, but.........








Someone beat me to it and I haven't got the heart to disturb her.
Truth is I can't tell if she's sleeping or pretending.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola forgot to tuck her tail in yesterday evening…









I don't think she was actually asleep… the second I finished my yoghurt and put the pot down her head was in it… (she must have been monitoring me)

We had a fair bit of thunder yesterday evening and a bit of rain that cleared the atmosphere a little.

h x


----------



## Morri

Becoming best friends


----------



## Cully

Morri said:


> Becoming best friends
> 
> View attachment 472879


Aww:Kiss


----------



## Willsee

Not wanting to be left out, Willow wanted a photo of her on the grass this morning .

Her points have not really darkened since she was a kitten (she's 2 shortly) coupled with her small size she still looks very kitteny


----------



## Willsee

Morri said:


> Becoming best friends
> 
> View attachment 472879


Awwwww they're so cute together :Cat


----------



## Bertie'sMum

"Honestly Mum it's cooler here than you think"










How she copes with her thick fur coat I can't imagine  Silly animal doesn't seem to realise that the kitchen floor (being stone) is a lot cooler


----------



## Willow_Warren

Cats seem to be able to easily find the warmest spots to sit: sliver of sunlight, lap, underfloor pipes etc… but finding where it coolest seems somewhat more challenging for them…


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna has been really chilled out this last week. I'm sure it's probably just the heat, but I also switched off the Feliway Friends plug ins on Sunday as a little experiment. I have refills ready in case I need to plug them back in.

With the girls both in Zylkene, calming food, calming treats, Feliway friends I wanted to see if there would be a difference not having it on.

we will see!


----------



## LeArthur

Oh to have a thick bushy tail :Hilarious

Ooooo..... Birdies......









Oh..... Water..... How long has that been there?!










Longer than your tail my dear boy!


----------



## Charity

Some of you might remember my elderly friend's cat, Orlando. She came to visit us yesterday, we haven't seen her since January, and she sent me this photo of him this morning, he's a totally different cat now.


----------



## Britt




----------



## Charity

Bunty wanted a cuddle up just now but Toppy said it was far too hot so they moved, though I can't see how lying on a rug can be very cooling.


----------



## ewelsh

Put a towel down for a second and this happens


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Some of you might remember my elderly friend's cat, Orlando. She came to visit us yesterday, we haven't seen her since January, and she sent me this photo of him this morning, he's a totally different cat now.
> 
> View attachment 472906


I was actually thinking about him the other day and meant to ask about him.
He does look a different cat now. I'm so glad it's all worked out for them both.


----------



## SbanR

Wasn't there a few feeding problems initially @Charity . What is he eating now?


----------



## Cully

After deciding to try and make a bit more space in the living room I knew where to put everything but it all depended on whether the purple storage box would fit where I wanted. If not then I was back at square one.
So I suppose I shouldn't have been surprised to find this...........








Oh well, I just had an early lunch instead!


----------



## Charity

@Cully and @SbanR, Orlando had quite a few issues when he first arrived. He was pretty agressive and did a lot of biting and scratching. I have to admit, at the time, I wasn't too happy that the rescue had given a cat like that to an 80 year old but she stuck with him and all that has stopped. He definitely has hyperthesia for which he is taking tablets which keep it under control most of the time. His eating issues have improved though he is still a bit picky and, at the moment, she is struggling with his eating but I think that's the heat. After all, he is an old boy. He had a terrible problem with fleas as well through the lockdown but that's under control, I have to give her her due, she is so patient and has really persevered to get him better at a very difficult time.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> @Cully and @SbanR, Orlando had quite a few issues when he first arrived. He was pretty agressive and did a lot of biting and scratching. I have to admit, at the time, I wasn't too happy that the rescue had given a cat like that to an 80 year old but she stuck with him and all that has stopped. He definitely has hyperthesia for which he is taking tablets which keep it under control most of the time. His eating issues have improved though he is still a bit picky and, at the moment, she is struggling with his eating but I think that's the heat. After all, he is an old boy. He had a terrible problem with fleas as well through the lockdown but that's under control, I have to give her her due, she is so patient and has really persevered to get him better at a very difficult time.


Yes I remember at the time you felt a bit bad that you'd encouraged her to get another cat as she was having problems. 
She's been marvellous for him hasn't she, really persevering with him when it would have been simple to hand him back.
She's obviously made of stern stuff.
I'm so pleased he's responded to meds and looking so chipper for an oldish cat.


----------



## Cully

Just asking....








Why do they do that. The leg thing?
I mean, we know they all do it, but _why??












_


----------



## Willsee

:Beaver


Cully said:


> Just asking....
> View attachment 472935
> 
> Why do they do that. The leg thing?
> I mean, we know they all do it, but _why??
> View attachment 472936
> View attachment 472938
> _


----------



## Charity

Bunty's out very early enjoying herself while its quiet


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty's out very early enjoying herself while its quiet
> 
> View attachment 472942
> 
> 
> View attachment 472943
> 
> 
> View attachment 472944


It's the best time of the day, before the two leggers clutter the place up:Cat.


----------



## Cully

Dis box iz mine!








You may come in if you wish....but iz _mine. Ok!_


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Dis box iz mine!
> View attachment 472945
> 
> You may come in if you wish....but iz _mine. Ok!_


I think I'd be scared to go in there


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I think I'd be scared to go in there


Oh no that's her sweet look. I might pop in there later for a chat. I'll take a gift of course, just to be polite.


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> *Oh no that's her sweet look*. I might pop in there later for a chat. I'll take a gift of course, just to be polite.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LittleEms

Mr. Charlie always helps me water the veggies in the morning


----------



## Willsee

LittleEms said:


> Mr. Charlie always helps me water the veggies in the morning
> 
> View attachment 472959


Lovely picture of him, he's ear has healed well


----------



## LittleEms

Willsee said:


> Lovely picture of him, he's ear has healed well


It really has, I'm amazed at the speed it's healed!


----------



## Morri

Cully said:


> Just asking....
> View attachment 472935
> 
> Why do they do that. The leg thing?
> I mean, we know they all do it, but _why??
> View attachment 472936
> View attachment 472938
> _


I know exactly why Lilith does the leg thing. It is to fool you in to giving her attention so she cat wrap herself around your arm!


----------



## Morri

LittleEms said:


> Mr. Charlie always helps me water the veggies in the morning
> 
> View attachment 472959


He is so cute. Glad to see him healed


----------



## Charity

It's taken me eight years to get Bunty or Toppy to sit on a chill mat.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> It's taken me eight years to get Bunty or Toppy to sit on a chill mat.
> 
> View attachment 472966


Oh congratulations. I've been trying for 5 years without success. The closest I've come was when Misty accidentally lay on the edge of one and fell asleep. She prefers her old bit of shower curtain.
Toppy looks like he's wondering what all the fuss is about lol. Maybe Bunty will try it out now Toppys given it the thumbs up.


----------



## GingerNinja

Got new "nip to stuff the toys, ginkgo approves!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Anyone want a grumpy cat who has been pawing and meowing at the window and back door for the majority of the evening? She's in a funny mood today so I've plugged the Feliway back in just in case it's the reason for her mood.


----------



## slartibartfast

Picture of pure innocence, only when he is sleeping! Lucifer Morningstar!


----------



## Morri

Arthas thought sleeping in the dustpan was the best place today


----------



## Charity

It's so lovely to have a cooler day


----------



## Britt




----------



## £54etgfb6

No pawparazzi pls!!! :Snaphappy:Snaphappy


----------



## H.M

We have this air con and today my mum switched it on then Danbi decided to sit on it straight after and he switched it off with his bottom:Hilarious








How is this a comfortable position to sleep in. Cats...they're so silly.


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 473042


I bet he used up his nine lives pretty quick! He sounds like a double agent to me


----------



## slartibartfast

Best furriends!








Potter and Lucifer, it's true love.
Potter plays like a kitten with his little brother, they share everything. When Potter has a hairball this morning, Lucy was first at his side to check if his brother is alright.


----------



## Charity

Come on Toppy, its not as hot as yesterday


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Come on Toppy, its not as hot as yesterday
> 
> View attachment 473083


Toppy says "Oh yes it is mum!
LOOK!! I'm Gasping!!!"

Ps. Are all Toppy's results back Charity. Any better idea as to why he's losing weight?


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Toppy says "Oh yes it is mum!
> LOOK!! I'm Gasping!!!"
> 
> Ps. Are all Toppy's results back Charity. Any better idea as to why he's losing weight?


When we saw the specialist vet a few weeks ago, his weight had improved which is good. He's continuing with medication at the moment until we go back to see him again but I'm going to get my vet to do a blood test next week to see if his blood levels are continuing to improve. They want to get them back to around normal levels. Nobody is certain still what the problem is, he is being treated for possible lymphocytic cholangitis.


----------



## lymorelynn

@Mrs Funkin - this one's for you. I tried to post in reply to your comment on my FB page but it doesn't let me reply with a photo


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh there’s the little Angel  I love you Mr Green, one day, Lynn, one day…


----------



## MilleD

Flat cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

We're all much happier that the weather has cooled down today. These two have been hunting bugs, watching the birds and have been enjoying the reprieve from the sun!

















I've been noticing recently that the stripe on Nova's back has become really prominent. My OH keeps calling her skunk :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, what's this funny thing then? I know HD has had it in a tree, I saw him…but I'm just investigating"


----------



## Maurey

If looks could kill. "I swear to floof this better be the last vet trip, human".










she's off antibiotics as of today, but I've been told to keep an eye on her breathing at rest. Here's hoping she doesn't have any further incidents.


----------



## Charity

Maurey said:


> If looks could kill. "I swear to floof this better be the last vet trip, human".
> 
> View attachment 473104
> 
> 
> she's off antibiotics as of today, but I've been told to keep an eye on her breathing at rest. Here's hoping she doesn't have any further incidents.


That's good, fingers crossed xx


----------



## GingerNinja

I spotted this cheeky monkey slipping into the meadow so went out, she looks very guilty! Ginkgo was watching, and I know he's done it too, but he's put on weight since we've been here and doesn't fit through the fence now


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> We're all much happier that the weather has cooled down today. These two have been hunting bugs, watching the birds and have been enjoying the reprieve from the sun!
> 
> View attachment 473097
> View attachment 473098
> 
> 
> I've been noticing recently that the stripe on Nova's back has become really prominent. My OH keeps calling her skunk :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 473100
> 
> View attachment 473099


Oh how rude! How about Nova pukes up a hairball in OH's lap?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Cully said:


> Oh how rude! How about Nova pukes up a hairball in OH's lap?


She did throw up a hairball in his office this morning, so that's payback enough I think :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Someone's having treats this morning


----------



## ewelsh

Full tummy, now time for a nap


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Full tummy, now time for a nap
> 
> View attachment 473138


Are you still tricking her with your "insect"?


----------



## Maurey

My boy appears to have lost his ears. Oh dear.


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Are you still tricking her with your "insect"?


I am indeed, we are hedgehogs today :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Errrm @ewelsh …just saying…


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well being cooler today means the return of kitty cuddles


----------



## ewelsh

Ignorance is bliss










wow, these shutters are fascinating :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

Our little stray visitor stopped by this evening, so I fed him on the pavement & he enjoyed being stroked & fussed. Goldilocks/Socrates/etc is now called Charlie. Charlie and Max tolerated one another from a distance, so hopefully baby steps…
Charlie crept in one night in the week, in the early hours and the cat flap was set to to "in only" :Woot and there's no food left down overnight either :Woot:Woot. 'Would love the two of them to get on and then I could get him neutered, microchipped & checked over by a vet etc.


----------



## £54etgfb6

this happens every day... my poor curtains rowning ma'am you do NOT belong up there!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Naughty bits!!!


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> this happens every day... my poor curtains rowning ma'am you do NOT belong up there!!!
> View attachment 473209


Looks like someone disagrees. Isn't that what curtains are for?


----------



## Cully

@TriTri , oh that's lovely to hear. You're getting closer so I hope it isn't too long now 
Lovely photo of Charlie, he's got such nice eyes.
If you flap is set to in only, what happened when he realised he was trapped inside?


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> Looks like someone disagrees. Isn't that what curtains are for?


Curtains are game! Thus spoke Lucifer Morningstar.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

bmr10 said:


> this happens every day... my poor curtains rowning ma'am you do NOT belong up there!!!
> View attachment 473209


I once read that cats don't climb curtains to be naughty but to get a better view


----------



## SbanR

bmr10 said:


> this happens every day... my poor curtains rowning ma'am you do NOT belong up there!!!
> View attachment 473209


Love that photo
You really must blow that up and frame it


----------



## Charity

Enjoying lovely weather this morning


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Toppy, you are such a funny boy


----------



## Willow_Warren

Bertie'sMum said:


> I once read that cats don't climb curtains to be naughty but to get a better view


Lol… that's funny


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> @TriTri , oh that's lovely to hear. You're getting closer so I hope it isn't too long now
> Lovely photo of Charlie, he's got such nice eyes.
> If you flap is set to in only, what happened when he realised he was trapped inside?


Aww thanks. I must put a paper collar on him soon, but I don't think he's being cared for. He looks big, but it's all fur and skin, no meat there, 'definitely lost weight the last few months, comparing photos, poor cat.
He's very quiet when he sneaks in and gets all the toys out! He was bashing the cat flap to get out, which woke me, he was nervous and rushed out as soon as I unlocked it. I am now leaving it unlocked and leaving a bit of food down. Any concerns for Max, like foxes outside etc & I'll have to lock it . I tried shutting Max in half the home overnight and leaving the other half to our Goldilocks visitor, but Max wasn't having that . I tried leaving food outside, but Max ate it within minutes, & the hedgehogs probably would have beaten Charlie to it too.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Touch the fluffy tummy if you dare…


----------



## Morri

You will be clean Arthas. Lilith will pin him down so she can clean him


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Aww thanks. I must put a paper collar on him soon, but I don't think he's being cared for. He looks big, but it's all fur and skin, no meat there, 'definitely lost weight the last few months, comparing photos, poor cat.
> He's very quiet when he sneaks in and gets all the toys out! He was bashing the cat flap to get out, which woke me, he was nervous and rushed out as soon as I unlocked it. I am now leaving it unlocked and leaving a bit of food down. Any concerns for Max, like foxes outside etc & I'll have to lock it . I tried shutting Max in half the home overnight and leaving the other half to our Goldilocks visitor, but Max wasn't having that . I tried leaving food outside, but Max ate it within minutes, & the hedgehogs probably would have beaten Charlie to it too.


Oh bless him, helping himself to Max's toys. Sooty does that too while Moo is either asleep or scowling at him lol. He's got a few just for his own use but he does love sticking his nose in the toy box and having a good old mooch. 
Cats are very good at sneaking in aren't they? I often have no idea he's in and only realise when I find his empty dish and soggy wet toys.
I wonder what would have happened if you had just sat on the floor. Do you think Charlie would have calmed down after a while once he realised you weren't a threat. Or would he have panicked more?
You've shown such patience, I really hope it's rewarded very soon.
Lovely pic of him with his 'clean' plate


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Oh bless him, helping himself to Max's toys. Sooty does that too while Moo is either asleep or scowling at him lol. He's got a few just for his own use but he does love sticking his nose in the toy box and having a good old mooch.
> Cats are very good at sneaking in aren't they? I often have no idea he's in and only realise when I find his empty dish and soggy wet toys.
> I wonder what would have happened if you had just sat on the floor. Do you think Charlie would have calmed down after a while once he realised you weren't a threat. Or would he have panicked more?
> You've shown such patience, I really hope it's rewarded very soon.
> Lovely pic of him with his 'clean' plate


I opened the front door to him running off 5am Monday and called "Charlie." He stopped & came back and up to me and I fed him on the doorstep. He was soaked through, poor fella and when he had finished eating he just kept staring into my eyes, bless him. He got lots of fuss and not wanting to cause a problem with Max, I made a bed up for him in a dry spot by the front door, under the wisteria. I hope Charlie & Max hit it off soon…..


----------



## LittleEms

Easy like… Wednesday morning?  Bee knows how to chill!


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> I opened the front door to him running off 5am Monday and called "Charlie." He stopped & came back and up to me and I fed him on the doorstep. He was soaked through, poor fella and when he had finished eating he just kept staring into my eyes, bless him. He got lots of fuss and not wanting to cause a problem with Max, I made a bed up for him in a dry spot by the front door, under the wisteria. I hope Charlie & Max hit it off soon…..


Well you're making him feel very welcome and cared for. Don't you just wish you knew what he does with his days (and nights)? 
How does Max react to Charlie. Is he interested but cautious, or really unhappy with him being around?
What have you tried to bring them together? Sorry for the inquisition, I'm just interested.
Even if Moo was 100% happy to have Soots here 24/7 it wouldn't work because I don't let her out at night, and he wouldn't tolerate being kept in. He went berserk once when I didn't realise he was here and shut the window. Frantically searching for an escape route poor boy.
I feel so sad when I notice him outside at all hours of the night. He's a strong, healthy boy and a hunter, but there are dangers lurking out there, and nasty people.
At least he does have a home nearby, and his owner loves him (even though he forgets to feed him sometimes).
Fingers crossed.........


----------



## Willsee

Charlie's first in the queue for pizza tonight


----------



## H.M

Poor Kisu seems to be in pain The vet prescribed more steroids as she just keeps vomiting. I emailed the pdsa vets about flea treatment as Advantage doesn't seem to work so I also mentioned about Kisu. She doesn't want to be touched anymore when usually she begs to be petted. She used to come every evening on my lap before bed but she doesn't do that now. She doesn't sleep in her usual place and she looks to be in an uncomfortable position. She likes to go to the garden everyday for a bit but when my mum took her down to go to the garden she started growling and hissing and didn't want to go out. Poor girl. Hoping she can feel better soon. She lost 100g even though she eats the same amount and always finishes her food. Just bought her some treats for being a good brave girl.


----------



## Cully

H.M said:


> Poor Kisu seems to be in pain The vet prescribed more steroids as she just keeps vomiting. I emailed the pdsa vets about flea treatment as Advantage doesn't seem to work so I also mentioned about Kisu. She doesn't want to be touched anymore when usually she begs to be petted. She used to come every evening on my lap before bed but she doesn't do that now. She doesn't sleep in her usual place and she looks to be in an uncomfortable position. She likes to go to the garden everyday for a bit but when my mum took her down to go to the garden she started growling and hissing and didn't want to go out. Poor girl. Hoping she can feel better soon. She lost 100g even though she eats the same amount and always finishes her food. Just bought her some treats for being a good brave girl.
> View attachment 473374
> 
> View attachment 473376


What did the PDSA say about Kisu. She certainly doesn't look at all comfortable in that 2nd pic. I think you should have another word with them asap.


----------



## H.M

Cully said:


> What did the PDSA say about Kisu. She certainly doesn't look at all comfortable in that 2nd pic. I think you should have another word with them asap.


The vet called on monday to see how she was getting on and that was when he prescribed her the steroids. Yesterday and today my mum mentioned her change in behaviour so I added it to the email I sent. Usually pdsa call back the next day, they only allow emergency calls so do call backs for non-emergency. I'm hoping they will want to see her at the vets.


----------



## Cully

H.M said:


> The vet called on monday to see how she was getting on and that was when he prescribed her the steroids. Yesterday and today my mum mentioned her change in behaviour so I added it to the email I sent. Usually pdsa call back the next day, they only allow emergency calls so do call backs for non-emergency. I'm hoping they will want to see her at the vets.


I think I would send photos of her so the vet can see how uncomfortable she looks. Certainly show the photos to the vet if he wants to see Kisu in person as she may hide her discomfort with a stranger. They're very good at hiding pain.
Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## £54etgfb6

H.M said:


> Poor Kisu seems to be in pain The vet prescribed more steroids as she just keeps vomiting. I emailed the pdsa vets about flea treatment as Advantage doesn't seem to work so I also mentioned about Kisu. She doesn't want to be touched anymore when usually she begs to be petted. She used to come every evening on my lap before bed but she doesn't do that now. She doesn't sleep in her usual place and she looks to be in an uncomfortable position. She likes to go to the garden everyday for a bit but when my mum took her down to go to the garden she started growling and hissing and didn't want to go out. Poor girl. Hoping she can feel better soon. She lost 100g even though she eats the same amount and always finishes her food. Just bought her some treats for being a good brave girl.
> View attachment 473374
> 
> View attachment 473376


If she's eating the same amount of her regular food but losing weight I'd stress this to the vet. If she allows you, can you feel if her stomach is swollen or harder than usual? I feel like you're right with your suspicions. Her change in behaviour does seem like somethings making her feel grotty or sore. Has she been wormed??


----------



## £54etgfb6

Upside down...


----------



## slartibartfast

Big guys sharing one bed. Sorry for that second picture, I have no idea how to rotate pictures.















Ash is twice as big as Potter, he is huge. When I grabbed him from the streets and took to the vets, the first vet words, after opening the carrier, was: Is that a lynx???
By the way, I saw a lynx once, as a kid. It was awesome, such magnificent creature walking through forest.


----------



## ewelsh

Paw sunbathing










leg sun bathing


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Paw sunbathing
> 
> View attachment 473400
> 
> 
> leg sun bathing
> 
> View attachment 473401


It's boring waiting for that sunbeam to move into the right spot isn't it?


----------



## H.M

Cully said:


> I think I would send photos of her so the vet can see how uncomfortable she looks. Certainly show the photos to the vet if he wants to see Kisu in person as she may hide her discomfort with a stranger. They're very good at hiding pain.
> Good luck tomorrow.


Thank you. I will show the picture to the vet. I have told my mum that when the vet call she needs to stress how worried she is. My mum has not been sleeping well because Kisu is not really sleeping in the night and walks about.



bmr10 said:


> If she's eating the same amount of her regular food but losing weight I'd stress this to the vet. If she allows you, can you feel if her stomach is swollen or harder than usual? I feel like you're right with your suspicions. Her change in behaviour does seem like somethings making her feel grotty or sore. Has she been wormed??


I have mentioned that she is losing weight even though she eats the same amount in the email as well as everything else that has changed about her. I felt her stomach and it feels normal. I have ordered the worming tablets a couple days ago and was supposed to arrive yesterday but was delayed so it is coming today. I gave Kisu a brush yesterday and she really enjoyed it. she especially loves her head brushed. she is such a good girl.


----------



## Cully

Oh Misty where have you gone? Not outside. Where are you hiding?
Aha! Not hiding but sleeping in the bottom drawer of the wardrobe......








You've no idea how happy it makes me. That drawer has been kept empty for her for almost 5 years.


----------



## SbanR

More bird telly


----------



## Charity

Relaxing together tonight


----------



## Ringypie

Look at my dear little circle of Siamese 








he was in my seat…. But I couldn't bring myself to move him!


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Well you're making him feel very welcome and cared for. Don't you just wish you knew what he does with his days (and nights)?
> How does Max react to Charlie. Is he interested but cautious, or really unhappy with him being around?
> What have you tried to bring them together? Sorry for the inquisition, I'm just interested.
> Even if Moo was 100% happy to have Soots here 24/7 it wouldn't work because I don't let her out at night, and he wouldn't tolerate being kept in. He went berserk once when I didn't realise he was here and shut the window. Frantically searching for an escape route poor boy.
> I feel so sad when I notice him outside at all hours of the night. He's a strong, healthy boy and a hunter, but there are dangers lurking out there, and nasty people.
> At least he does have a home nearby, and his owner loves him (even though he forgets to feed him sometimes).
> Fingers crossed.........


Hi @Cully
The first time they met (approx Jan/Feb I think) they ended up having a fight. I had to throw cold water on Charlie to stop it, it worked but I felt bad for having to do it. They usually miss one another, which is quite handy. Max would growl if he heard Charlie indoors, I'd get up & Charlie would be gone, and thankfully neither have sprayed indoors. I think Max misses the company of other cats and has his friend Jasper, but both Charlie & Max are a bit wary of one another. The last two times Charlie came to the front garden, I wedged the front door and inner door open with doorstops, Max sat there and watched. I want them to get use to seeing each other, then use to being nearer to one another. I took a picci of Max watching Charlie eat when he was on the pavement the other night… looking curious, a bit scaredy cat, but not aggressive, so a start in the right direction I think. Last night Max slept against the front door where he was able to spy out the cat-flap.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova came down for some cuddles and Luna was not impressed at all!


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> Hi @Cully
> The first time they met (approx Jan/Feb I think) they ended up having a fight. I had to through cold water on Charlie to stop it, it worked but I felt bad for having to do it. They usually miss one another, which is quite handy. Max would growl if he heard Charlie indoors, I'd get up & Charlie would be gone, and thankfully neither have sprayed indoors. I think Max misses the company of other cats and has his friend Jasper, but both Charlie & Max are a bit wary of one another. The last two times Charlie came to the front garden, I wedged the front door and inner door open with doorstops, Max sat there and watched. I want them to get use to seeing each other, then use to being nearer to one another. I took a picci of Max watching Charlie eat when he was on the pavement the other night… looking curious, a bit scaredy cat, but not aggressive, so a start in the right direction I think. Last night Max slept against the front door where he was able to spy out the cat-flap.


@TriTri, have you checked to see if he has a microchip?


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> @TriTri, have you checked to see if he has a microchip?


No, not yet. The people that had him up until 18 months ago didn't get him microchipped. He does spend a whole few days or weeks away at a time, and his awful ears that time, seemed to heal pretty quickly before, as though he'd had meds and had them treated. On the other hand, last time I saw him was 5am out during a thunder storm. I need to try him with a paper collar first, as I think he's going to be trouble in a cat carrier in the car. He's usually about when vet's are shut. Do you think the Cats Protection might lend me their microchip scanner?


----------



## Willsee

Charlie has decided it's no longer pizza weather and is taking refuge in my wardrobe this morning


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> No, not yet. The people that had him up until 18 months ago didn't get him microchipped. He does spend a whole few days or weeks away at a time, and his awful ears that time, seemed to heal pretty quickly before, as though he'd had meds and had them treated. On the other hand, last time I saw him was 5am out during a thunder storm. I need to try him with a paper collar first, as I think he's going to be trouble in a cat carrier in the car. He's usually about when vet's are shut. Do you think the Cats Protection might lend me their microchip scanner?


Yes, CP or you could ask Paula, she must have one. Perhaps one of her ladies would lend you one.


----------



## Cully

Ringypie said:


> Look at my dear little circle of Siamese
> View attachment 473442
> 
> he was in my seat…. But I couldn't bring myself to move him!


Aww, a scrumptious vanilla swirl.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Hi @Cully
> The first time they met (approx Jan/Feb I think) they ended up having a fight. I had to through cold water on Charlie to stop it, it worked but I felt bad for having to do it. They usually miss one another, which is quite handy. Max would growl if he heard Charlie indoors, I'd get up & Charlie would be gone, and thankfully neither have sprayed indoors. I think Max misses the company of other cats and has his friend Jasper, but both Charlie & Max are a bit wary of one another. The last two times Charlie came to the front garden, I wedged the front door and inner door open with doorstops, Max sat there and watched. I want them to get use to seeing each other, then use to being nearer to one another. I took a picci of Max watching Charlie eat when he was on the pavement the other night… looking curious, a bit scaredy cat, but not aggressive, so a start in the right direction I think. Last night Max slept against the front door where he was able to spy out the cat-flap.


Max is definitely on sentry duty isn't he?
Things are moving forward, but slowly.
When you think about it, cats never really hurry over anything. They like to think things through first. Even just deciding whether to go out, Misty sits on the window sill and spends a few minutes looking around until she's happy it's safe to step out.
I think that 'look before you leap' definitely applies to them.
It'll happen I'm sure, when it feels right.


----------



## H.M

It seems that kisu started to feel a little better yesterday but obviously not 100%. The vet called yesterday and agreed that she does seem to be in some pain/discomfort but as she is on steroids she cannot be given any other medication. He said to keep an eye on her and to call them next week if it continues or to call the emergency on the weekend if she seems to get worse.
She finally came on my lap last night to be petted so thats a positive.








Just gave her a treat for her bravery and to gain some weight. Oreo was jealous so I gave him some.


----------



## Morri

Lilith has allowed us to take a couple of pictures! She usually looks away when we try 
Dustpan kitten was looking cute too.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Morri said:


> Lilith has allowed us to take a couple of pictures! She usually looks away when we try
> Dustpan kitten was looking cute too.
> View attachment 473474
> View attachment 473475
> View attachment 473476


Oh my gosh the dustpan I almost spat out my food from laughing. Wasn't there one similar earlier in the thread?? Perfect place to sleep there's even a slot for your nose!


----------



## Cully

That's interesting @Morri . Misty hates having her photo taken and always turns her face away.
I realised it was because when I first got her I unthinkingly used the flash. I soon learnt it must hurt her eyes so stopped using it.
Unfortunately she has a long memory and still turns her head away most if the time, even with no flash used.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Spirited_Violet

:Cat


----------



## Morri

bmr10 said:


> Oh my gosh the dustpan I almost spat out my food from laughing. Wasn't there one similar earlier in the thread?? Perfect place to sleep there's even a slot for your nose!


He *REALLY* likes the dustpan!


----------



## LeArthur

I was sat there. I got meowed at. I moved. It's Arthur's seat now


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> I was sat there. I got meowed at. I moved. It's Arthur's seat now
> 
> View attachment 473484


A well trained and obedient slave


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Of course you did. My favourite little Battenberg needed to sit there


----------



## Bethanjane22

Came home from work to these two.

"WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN MOTHER!!"


----------



## Britt




----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Yes, CP or you could ask Paula, she must have one. Perhaps one of her ladies would lend you one.


That's a good idea and would be worthwhile. I wish he would show up routinely! I think I can download a paper collar template from the internet, but I think putting a paper collar on him might spook him and he's likely to loose it quickly, but 'could try, but the microchip route would probably be best. I'm off this week so will squeeze that onto my to-do list. I keep checking outside for him and have no idea where he's spending his days or nights.


----------



## H.M

Yesterday afternoon I was able to capture this rare sweet moment. My heart just melted.
















His face when Danbi got up:Hilarious








And everytime my mum gets some chicken or meat from the freezer to defrost Oreo goes crazy and follows her. Just now she put chicken in the microwave to defrost and he tried to push his way in haha. He sits next to the microwave waiting then it stops and starts beeping. Oreo does his loud meow as if to say "get up you lazy hooman and check the chicken and then share some with me." And Oreo rarely meows when he's downstairs and mostly only meows when he is upstairs. Isn't he so cute.


----------



## TriTri

H.M said:


> Yesterday afternoon I was able to capture this rare sweet moment. My heart just melted.
> View attachment 473545
> 
> View attachment 473546
> 
> His face when Danbi got up:Hilarious
> View attachment 473547
> 
> And everytime my mum gets some chicken or meat from the freezer to defrost Oreo goes crazy and follows her. Just now she put chicken in the microwave to defrost and he tried to push his way in haha. He sits next to the microwave waiting then it stops and starts beeping. Oreo does his loud meow as if to say "get up you lazy hooman and check the chicken and then share some with me." And Oreo rarely meows when he's downstairs and mostly only meows when he is upstairs. Isn't he so cute.


Awww Oreo is being well looked after by Danbi and your mum. How sweet ❤.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna just being cute.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Different to get a photo as he's sat on my lap… but Andre seems to have forgotten where he left his leg after a bit of a wash before falling back to sleep




























he's a bit special

fir the record I can't get my leg behind my head leg alone fall asleep in that position


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Different to get a photo as he's sat on my lap… but Andre seems to have forgotten where he left his leg after a bit of a wash before falling back to sleep
> 
> View attachment 473603
> 
> 
> View attachment 473604
> 
> 
> View attachment 473605
> 
> 
> he's a bit special
> 
> fir the record I can't get my leg behind my head leg alone fall asleep in that position


If you sign up to a yoga class, and practise diligently, I'm sure you will be able to emulate Andre.

Eventually....................!


----------



## Cully

Oh Andre, I hope your leg's not all stiff when you wake up. Funny boy.


----------



## LeArthur

Cats who live together, loaf together


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Arthur and Nora, you are like an old married couple 

Great wallpaper @LeArthur


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Oh Arthur and Nora, you are like an old married couple
> 
> Great wallpaper @LeArthur


Thank you! We're going away soon for a few days (getting married!), hence all the boxes. I like to spread everything out then I can keep going back and checking we have everything 

Yes, these two are off to a cattery :Nailbiting


----------



## LittleEms

Bug's new favourite spot. The box HAS to be on the table haha


----------



## TriTri

LeArthur said:


> Thank you! We're going away soon for a few days (getting married!), hence all the boxes. I like to spread everything out then I can keep going back and checking we have everything
> 
> Yes, these two are off to a cattery :Nailbiting


Oh wow! Congratulations! Have a wonderful day, honeymoon and life together!


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> Thank you! We're going away soon for a few days (getting married!), hence all the boxes. I like to spread everything out then I can keep going back and checking we have everything
> 
> Yes, these two are off to a cattery :Nailbiting


Oh my goodness CONGRATULATIONS, where are you going? Don't panic I won't romp up :Hilarious Do tell us more, if you want to share how exciting for you both.



















Sending all my love and best wishes for a beautiful day. Enjoy every second as it flys by so quickly xxxxxx

Arthur and Nora will be fine, so focus on yourselves xxxx


----------



## Britt

LeArthur said:


> Thank you! We're going away soon for a few days (getting married!), hence all the boxes. I like to spread everything out then I can keep going back and checking we have everything
> 
> Yes, these two are off to a cattery :Nailbiting


Congratulations. I'm sure you're gonna be happily ever after


----------



## Britt

Roucky the Union Jack cat


----------



## GingerNinja

Congrats @LeArthur  exciting!!


----------



## Cully

Now what is she staring at so intently it's put her off eating ?








Oh, Sootys here for lunch. At least he's eating his own and not yours Moo!


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> Thank you! We're going away soon for a few days (getting married!), hence all the boxes. I like to spread everything out then I can keep going back and checking we have everything
> 
> Yes, these two are off to a cattery :Nailbiting


Congratulations! Best wishes for the happy day and a long and happy married life. Xx


----------



## Cully

LeArthur said:


> Thank you! We're going away soon for a few days (getting married!), hence all the boxes. I like to spread everything out then I can keep going back and checking we have everything
> 
> Yes, these two are off to a cattery :Nailbiting


How wonderful. Here's wishing you a long and beautiful married life.









p.s. don't worry about your two, they'll have a lovely time.


----------



## Ringypie

Congratulations @LeArthur i hope you have a wonderful life together!

Upon my lap this evening:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww @LeArthur what loveliness  I do hope that you have the most wonderful day - my piece of advice for the day would be to try to take a few minutes together with your new husband, it can get a bit "much" and you forget to take a bit of time to be with each other.

I would love to see a photo or two from your Big Day if you feel like you'd be happy to share.

Wishing you a very happy life together, I hope that my favourite little Battenberg doesn't take umbrage at not being a ring bearer


----------



## Charity

LeArthur said:


> Thank you! We're going away soon for a few days (getting married!), hence all the boxes. I like to spread everything out then I can keep going back and checking we have everything
> 
> Yes, these two are off to a cattery :Nailbiting


I missed this yesterday. Congratulations @LeArthur, that's such cheery news. Hope you have a wonderful time. xx


----------



## Charity

Getting the kits out of bed this morning.

Good morning Mum


----------



## Cully

Ringypie said:


> Congratulations @LeArthur i hope you have a wonderful life together!
> 
> Upon my lap this evening:
> View attachment 473634


What a great photo, you can almost reach in and scratch that little chin.


----------



## Britt




----------



## Cully

I opened the curtains this morning to see an unusual item on my desk. On closer examination it appears to be a hairball, deposited on my laptop. Cheers Moo!
No pic in consideration of sensitive souls.
Why the need to mention my find? Well it's her first. Aww!
How big can these things get? And now it's been puked up is that it, or will there be more soon?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

"Don't bother Mum, I've already made the bed"


----------



## Bethanjane22

I call this series of photos: "Luna doesn't like to share"


























Then there was a hiss and a growl. Luna went downstairs and now Nova is sad that her sister won't be friends with her.


----------



## Maurey

Cully said:


> I opened the curtains this morning to see an unusual item on my desk. On closer examination it appears to be a hairball, deposited on my laptop. Cheers Moo!
> No pic in consideration of sensitive souls.
> Why the need to mention my find? Well it's her first. Aww!
> How big can these things get? And now it's been puked up is that it, or will there be more soon?


Add a small bit of raw egg yolk (or a small quail egg) or egg yolk lecithin into her diet. Should help prevent them. Also increased brushing. Hairballs aren't "normal", fur should come out the other end.


----------



## Maurey

Bethanjane22 said:


> I call this series of photos: "Luna doesn't like to share"
> 
> View attachment 473693
> 
> View attachment 473694
> 
> View attachment 473695
> 
> 
> Then there was a hiss and a growl. Luna went downstairs and now Nova is sad that her sister won't be friends with her.
> 
> View attachment 473696


She looks so mad lmao. Reminds me of when Chips wakes up a dozy Jum because he wants her to groom him and she just gives him the death stare :Hilarious


----------



## Bethanjane22

Maurey said:


> She looks so mad lmao. Reminds me of when Chips wakes up a dozy Jum because he wants her to groom him and she just gives him the death stare :Hilarious


She is pretty much constantly annoyed! I'm sure she's working on being able to make her sister disappear by staring at her :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> Add a small bit of raw egg yolk (or a small quail egg) or egg yolk lecithin into her diet. Should help prevent them. Also increased brushing. Hairballs aren't "normal", fur should come out the other end.


Thanks. Well this is her first one ever in 5 years so I suspect any others have come out where they were supposed to. She gets brushed daily and has short hair so shouldn't be much of a problem (should they)? This one was the size of my small finger with a small blade of grass in. I wonder if that grass was enough to irritate her throat into ejecting it plus the compacted fur.
I will try the egg yolk but as she's takes ages to accept something new I'm not too hopeful of a quick result. How often should it be given and how much?


----------



## Charity

Playtime for Toppy this afternoon


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Playtime for Toppy this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 473718
> 
> 
> View attachment 473719
> 
> 
> View attachment 473720


It think the material must make it very cool in there. Moo loves to lie on her bit of shower curtain or any similar material because it feels nice and cool.


----------



## H.M

Just came back a while ago from the lavender fields. Took Danbi on a walk there and he enjoyed it so much. He loved the smell of lavender and looked at the bees working. He had a mind of his own so we had to follow where he wanted to go. He actually walked a lot. He made some new friends, got petted by some nice humans and had some treats when we ate lavender cupcakes. Yummy! People always assume he's a girl because of how beautiful he looks.























































Sleeping on the journey home.


----------



## Charity

That looks lovely @H.M, what a great walk. Bet the smell was gorgeous.


----------



## H.M

Charity said:


> That looks lovely @H.M, what a great walk. Bet the smell was gorgeous.


It was. The smell was definitely Danbi approved.


----------



## Cully

H.M said:


> Just came back a while ago from the lavender fields. Took Danbi on a walk there and he enjoyed it so much. He loved the smell of lavender and looked at the bees working. He had a mind of his own so we had to follow where he wanted to go. He actually walked a lot. He made some new friends, got petted by some nice humans and had some treats when we ate lavender cupcakes. Yummy! People always assume he's a girl because of how beautiful he looks.
> View attachment 473724
> 
> View attachment 473725
> 
> View attachment 473726
> 
> View attachment 473727
> View attachment 473728
> 
> View attachment 473729
> 
> View attachment 473730
> 
> Sleeping on the journey home.
> View attachment 473731


Lovely fields of lavender, and Danbi thoroughly enjoying himself.


----------



## Lucy & Troy

This is the last picture of my two cats together before Dash (the black one) got hit by a car and sadly died. I love it but there is so much mess in the background it kind of ruins the picture which is a shame.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That is seriously cute @H.M  What fun!


----------



## Maurey

Cully said:


> Thanks. Well this is her first one ever in 5 years so I suspect any others have come out where they were supposed to. She gets brushed daily and has short hair so shouldn't be much of a problem (should they)? This one was the size of my small finger with a small blade of grass in. I wonder if that grass was enough to irritate her throat into ejecting it plus the compacted fur.
> I will try the egg yolk but as she's takes ages to accept something new I'm not too hopeful of a quick result. How often should it be given and how much?


With lecithin powder I'm uncertain, can look into it. With egg yolk, 1/4 teaspoon mixed into wet food or a stinky treat, since she's a bit fussy, and this can be given daily. With her, I'd try once a week for a little while, and see if she has any repeats. Egg yolk is a good dietary supplement in generaL, if she decides she likes the taste. Since it was a small hair all and she's gone so long without, could definitely be that the grass se their off somehow.


----------



## TriTri

Today stray cat Charlie/Socrates/Goldilocks came by for a feed and a drink. He was very unwell, so I decided to do something about it. I'll do a separate thread in the week if I get a chance. I trapped him in my pen whilst his previous owners son-in-law came down to pick him up with his cat box. We're hoping the previous owner will now get him to the vet and once well enough, snipped n chipped etc. This time she will keep him locked in for a while and I'm hoping regular meals and a fuss will encourage him to stay in until settled. If she doesn't get him to the vet's, I will and I'll then find him a new home.


----------



## TriTri

Meanwhile, my handsome lad Max, was relaxing in my mum's garden.


----------



## Cully

Oh @TriTri , poor Charlie does look in a sorry state. I hope whatevers wrong can be fixed with TLC because it doesn't sound like his previous owner will be too keen to spend money on vets bills. I hope I'm wrong and he is kept indoors and resettles himself there. I really don't understand the mentality of some people.
Well done for trapping him though, I suspect it might have been a bit easier as he was feeling poorly. Am sending a few healing vibes for him.
Please keep us Charlie fans updated.
Meanwhile, doesn't Max look a picture chilling out like that. Gorgeous boy.
xx


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Freya getting used to the new house... along with the rest of us


----------



## SbanR

Am I a handsome lad?








There's something Very Interesting in there!!


----------



## ewelsh

Yes Ollie you are a very handsome monkey, with a beautiful coat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I concur with your other Auntie. Yes Ollie, you are Very Handsome Indeed


----------



## Cully

That's what does my heart good. Seeing a really picky cat tucking into and enjoying her dinner.








And look at that. A clean plate. Good girl Misty.


----------



## Charity

Bunty loves a quiet hour in the garden after her tea


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty loves a quiet hour in the garden after her tea
> 
> View attachment 473796


And why not, it's often the best the if the day:Cat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh good girl Misty, what hit the spot then @Cully ?


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh good girl Misty, what hit the spot then @Cully ?


:Happy Salmon Terrine of course








Although she was happy enough after a tuna soup for lunch. She polished that off too.
Must be going through one of her better eating phases. It won't last!


----------



## Cully

Would you just look at that face?








Bovvered! Do I look bovvered?


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Would you just look at that face?
> View attachment 473828
> 
> Bovvered! Do I look bovvered?


Oh dear Cully! What did you do to annoy Misty?
You're in for it now:Bag:Bag:Bag


----------



## Charity

Toppy and Bunty are enjoying the garden before the rain comes


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> I opened the curtains this morning to see an unusual item on my desk. On closer examination it appears to be a hairball, deposited on my laptop. Cheers Moo!
> No pic in consideration of sensitive souls.
> Why the need to mention my find? Well it's her first. Aww!
> How big can these things get? And now it's been puked up is that it, or will there be more soon?


Think Misty has been chatting to Lily - just been presented with my first "Lily Furball" as I was about to sit down to breakfast  Hopefully a one off but if not I've still got some Lax-A -Past from Bertie's time.

(Not totally unexpected as I'd noticed she has been shedding more lately - despite being regularly brushed).


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Oh dear Cully! What did you do to annoy Misty?
> You're in for it now:Bag:Bag:Bag


Nothing, absolutely nothing. I was just thinking she's due her spot on. Just thinking it.


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Think Misty has been chatting to Lily - just been presented with my first "Lily Furball" as I was about to sit down to breakfast  Hopefully a one off but if not I've still got some Lax-A -Past from Bertie's time.
> 
> (Not totally unexpected as I'd noticed she has been shedding more lately - despite being regularly brushed).


Misty is the same, and grooming much more. I noticed a really black hairy tongue a few days ago where it had caught on the raspy part. Never seen that before.
At least Moo had the decency to do it overnight and not while I was about to tuck into brekkie. Hope you weren't sitting down to sausages:Yuck.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Nothing, absolutely nothing. I was just thinking she's due her spot on. Just thinking it.


I did Ollie yesterday; gearing myself up to do Jessie. I hate doing anything to her as she invariably acts as though I'm torturing her:Bawling


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I did Ollie yesterday; gearing myself up to do Jessie. I hate doing anything to her as she invariably acts as though I'm torturing her:Bawling


 I _must_ do Moo this weekend, she's already a few days late but I so hate abusing her. And I really am the worst stuff on the bottom of your shoe afterwards by her reaction.
Poor Jessie, hope it's over quickly and she doesn't fall out with you for too long.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I _must_ do Moo this weekend, she's already a few days late but I so hate abusing her. And I really am the worst stuff on the bottom of your shoe afterwards by her reaction.
> Poor Jessie, hope it's over quickly and she doesn't fall out with you for too long.


I think I'm going to postpone it for a few days now. The sky has gone black n rain's been forecast for several days.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I think I'm going to postpone it for a few days now. The sky has gone black n rain's been forecast for several days.


Chicken:Chicken!! ROFL.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy and Bunty are enjoying the garden before the rain comes
> 
> View attachment 473832
> 
> 
> View attachment 473833


Any rain yet up there? It must be due here too as Moo's gone in her drawer.


----------



## Cully

@SbanR , I've just done Misty's spot on. Your turn. She's hiding!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> @SbanR , I've just done Misty's spot on. Your turn. She's hiding!


Can't. There's been a light rain all afternoon and Jessie is out atm. She gets stress induced cystitis if locked in too long against her will.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Can't. There's been a light rain all afternoon and Jessie is out atm. She gets stress induced cystitis if locked in too long against her will.


Aw poor girl I didn't realise that.
I can never do Misty during the day as I don't know where she might run off to and won't risk it. I always wait until she's in for the evening, like now as it's raining and won't go out again. She's gone into her drawer where she won't be disturbed.
I'm sure Jess will come home soon.
Sleep well xx


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Aw poor girl I didn't realise that.
> I can never do Misty during the day as I don't know where she might run off to and won't risk it. I always wait until she's in for the evening, like now as it's raining and won't go out again. She's gone into her drawer where she won't be disturbed.
> I'm sure Jess will come home soon.
> Sleep well xx


I don't worry too much about Jessie when she's out as she mostly stays in the garden or very close to home. But thank you.


----------



## GingerNinja

Flea treated my two this evening, had to feed ginkgo on the back doorstep because he didn't come in again  Luna his under the bed for an hour after seeing me pick him up but she's easier to handle.

Sorry pusscats but if you will go and chase field mice and dig in mole hills...,


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> Flea treated my two this evening, had to feed ginkgo on the back doorstep because he didn't come in again  Luna his under the bed for an hour after seeing me pick him up but she's easier to handle.
> 
> Sorry pusscats but if you will go and chase field mice and dig in mole hills...,


It's got to be done but it really is one of those times when it actually does hurt us as much as them. We hate doing it.
Well done, one nasty job done with for now.


----------



## ewelsh

Anyone know if @LeArthur is a married woman yet? Or is it happening today, or tomorrow?


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Anyone know if @LeArthur is a married woman yet? Or is it happening today, or tomorrow?


I feel like you read my mind a little bit because I'm going to sit down with a cuppa later and update you all


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Anyone know if @LeArthur is a married woman yet? Or is it happening today, or tomorrow?


@LeArthur is too preoccupied to respond Emma


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> I feel like you read my mind a little bit because I'm going to sit down with a cuppa later and update you all


----------



## GingerNinja

haha, was just on a late zoom call (typical Friday!) and couldn't resist doing a screen shot of Luna who had come to see who I was talking to ..... bloody logging off now though!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Two tiny paws


----------



## Cully

There was a strange car parked outside which sets off the alarm in my head, so Misteeeee!
Coming mum..








I'm so pleased I taught her to come when called. She got a chunk of tuna for being a good girl.
Oh, and the car belongs to our new resident, so all good. I've explained to her we have several cats here so everyone checks before driving off. Very nice lady.


----------



## Charity

I'm not in Bunty's good books as her precious blue mouse has been accidently sucked up by the hoover this morning....ooops! :Jawdrop


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I'm not in Bunty's good books as her precious blue mouse has been accidently sucked up by the hoover this morning....ooops! :Jawdrop
> 
> View attachment 473952


Oh dear! Can you rescue it?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Oh dear! Can you rescue it?


I'd rather not, its OK, I've got spares


----------



## lymorelynn

When you're comfortable, you're comfortable


----------



## Charity

Ready, steady, pounce


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Ready, steady, pounce
> 
> View attachment 473976


Bunty, or a toy?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww, there's my baby boy @lymorelynn 

(well, he's not mine, I know that...but YKWIM)


----------



## Ringypie

The cat tree…. It iz alive!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Flint  Hope your mum is preparing to treat you to a hoovering session tomorrow to celebrate International Cat Day


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi Flint  Hope your mum is preparing to treat you to a hoovering session tomorrow to celebrate International Cat Day


He has already put in his request!


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> When you're comfortable, you're comfortable
> View attachment 473960


And my girl @lymorelynn :Smuggrin

I find it amazing with the colour changes on all the kittens. Can you tell when they are very tiny what colours they will be?


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri sleeps next to my head every night on her blanket. When I wake up I turn over and say "good morning" and she will leap up and run over to me purring  this is how she was sleeping this morning before I woke her. I love seeing cats all stretched out and happy


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> And my girl @lymorelynn :Smuggrin
> 
> I find it amazing with the colour changes on all the kittens. Can you tell when they are very tiny what colours they will be?


I know what colours to expect from a mating and darker points start to show earlier than lighter ones, so I can have a good idea by the time they're a couple of weeks old


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Oh @TriTri , poor Charlie does look in a sorry state. I hope whatevers wrong can be fixed with TLC because it doesn't sound like his previous owner will be too keen to spend money on vets bills. I hope I'm wrong and he is kept indoors and resettles himself there. I really don't understand the mentality of some people.
> Well done for trapping him though, I suspect it might have been a bit easier as he was feeling poorly. Am sending a few healing vibes for him.
> Please keep us Charlie fans updated.
> Meanwhile, doesn't Max look a picture chilling out like that. Gorgeous boy.
> xx
> View attachment 473756


Hi @Cully poor Charlie (Socrates) had diarrhoea among other problems and had lost a lot of weight, so I couldn't wait for him and Max to get on to take him in & I couldn't leave him to fend for himself any longer. He had been happy with the old lady for 4 yrs, so I figured it was worth a try. I sent him and her other cat (& daughter's cat who lives next door to him) a homemade catnip mouse each. I heard he ripped the paper off it! He's been very loving with the old lady, has been eating well and using his litter tray(s) and the diarrhoea has improved. Once better they are considering getting him snipped etc. They know I can get it done free for them and I'm just waiting on an update, but he's still locked in at the moment, which is a fairly good start. Here's Benji, his brother…


----------



## Isolette

Finally managing within the time limit...
Oliver, one of my newest cats, now goes upstairs to sleep for safety from these new upstart cats.
Copycats... I went into the kitchen late last night to see three cats atop the fridge and the top cupboard over the sink... Even Boycat aged seventeen....
No w if I can just remember how to post a picture.


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> Hi @Cully poor Charlie (Socrates) had diarrhoea among other problems and had lost a lot of weight, so I couldn't wait for him and Max to get on to take him in & I couldn't leave him to fend for himself any longer. He had been happy with the old lady for 4 yrs, so I figured it was worth a try. I sent him and her other cat (& daughter's cat who lives next door to him) a homemade catnip mouse each. I heard he ripped the paper off it! He's been very loving with the old lady, has been eating well and using his litter tray(s) and the diarrhoea has improved. Once better they are considering getting him snipped etc. They know I can get it done free for them and I'm just waiting on an update, but he's still locked in at the moment, which is a fairly good start. Here's Benji, his brother…


Well done @TriTri, thank goodness you are there to help. Hopefully he is feeling a lot better and will continue to improve and his brother as well.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Hi @Cully poor Charlie (Socrates) had diarrhoea among other problems and had lost a lot of weight, so I couldn't wait for him and Max to get on to take him in & I couldn't leave him to fend for himself any longer. He had been happy with the old lady for 4 yrs, so I figured it was worth a try. I sent him and her other cat (& daughter's cat who lives next door to him) a homemade catnip mouse each. I heard he ripped the paper off it! He's been very loving with the old lady, has been eating well and using his litter tray(s) and the diarrhoea has improved. Once better they are considering getting him snipped etc. They know I can get it done free for them and I'm just waiting on an update, but he's still locked in at the moment, which is a fairly good start. Here's Benji, his brother…


At least Charlie is indoors and being cared for (at last), and it sounds like he's settling back in.
It's a pity it didn't happen the way you hoped with him and Max but you never know, depending on how things work, it could still happen.
I can totally understand you not being able to continue to just wait, not with him being so obviously poorly. I don't see what else you could have done.
Fingers crossed he will be de pompommed soon if all goes well. He'll be more likely to be a home bod then. And I hope you'll still be able to have contact with him.
Misty has been a bit off for a few days. It could be the windy weather making her reluctant to go out. Or still feeling a bit down from her flea treatment. Or maybe there's more of that hairball to come up. Or maybe a combination of all three.
She's also a bit loose which isn't like her. 
I'm hoping once the wind/rain stops and she's going out it will improve.


----------



## Charity

Has anyone noticed how beautiful my legs are nowadays. I haven't nibbled myself for months now, Mum is perplexed as she doesn't know what's changed after about five years of doing it.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Has anyone noticed how beautiful my legs are nowadays. I haven't nibbled myself for months now, Mum is perplexed as she doesn't know what's changed after about five years of doing it.
> 
> View attachment 474050


You have beautiful legs Bunty, all sleek and velvety.
Maybe her stress level has dropped and she feels calmer now. Whatever the reason I hope it continues.


----------



## Bethanjane22

This is how I find Nova most mornings, waiting outside our bedroom :Cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

Sorry for the cat spam. My OH text to say he couldn't find Luna anywhere, he'd looking in all the usual places and couldn't find her. He eventually discovered her under his desk, squeezed into this little gap.


----------



## Maurey

Jum has some weird sleeping preferences 
















update: she kick out the leggy real far


----------



## Maurey

Bethanjane22 said:


> Sorry for the cat spam. My OH text to say he couldn't find Luna anywhere, he'd looking in all the usual places and couldn't find her. He eventually discovered her under his desk, squeezed into this little gap.
> View attachment 474063


Don't think I've shared this here - Jum did the same as Luna recently lmao the fact that she blends in w the colourscheme of my kitchen and the towel didn't help with finding her :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

These two have been on our bed all day today other than getting up for lunch.


----------



## Cully

I've noticed lots of cats have been staying at home these days. Could it be the weather?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Maurey said:


> Don't think I've shared this here - Jum did the same as Luna recently lmao the fact that she blends in w the colourscheme of my kitchen and the towel didn't help with finding her :Hilarious
> View attachment 474066


Oh Jum! They are little monsters sometimes aren't they? I've lost Luna in the house countless times because she finds the smallest little places to sleep.


----------



## Maurey

Bethanjane22 said:


> Oh Jum! They are little monsters sometimes aren't they? I've lost Luna in the house countless times because she finds the smallest little places to sleep.


First time I took Jum with me to see family, I couldn't find her in the house for two hours. Had a real fright that someone let her out by accident, was looking for her outside. Little gremlin was curled up under a chair in the corner behind the billiards


----------



## Charity

This is one of those 'I've just come out, now I want to go in' moments. 










and somebody forgot to tell Toppy the Olympics have finished


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> This is one of those 'I've just come out, now I want to go in' moments.
> 
> View attachment 474109
> 
> 
> and somebody forgot to tell Toppy the Olympics have finished
> 
> View attachment 474110
> [/QUOT
> 
> Toppy " but one has to train all year round mum!"


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> This is one of those 'I've just come out, now I want to go in' moments.
> 
> View attachment 474109
> 
> 
> and somebody forgot to tell Toppy the Olympics have finished
> 
> View attachment 474110


Love them Charity :Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Well done @TriTri, thank goodness you are there to help. Hopefully he is feeling a lot better and will continue to improve and his brother as well.


Thank you. I hope so too. Benji has been neutered thank goodness and is a real sweetie. If I don't hear anything in the next few days I'll contact them for an update on Socrates. Once he goes out again I expect he'll visit.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> At least Charlie is indoors and being cared for (at last), and it sounds like he's settling back in.
> It's a pity it didn't happen the way you hoped with him and Max but you never know, depending on how things work, it could still happen.
> I can totally understand you not being able to continue to just wait, not with him being so obviously poorly. I don't see what else you could have done.
> Fingers crossed he will be de pompommed soon if all goes well. He'll be more likely to be a home bod then. And I hope you'll still be able to have contact with him.
> Misty has been a bit off for a few days. It could be the windy weather making her reluctant to go out. Or still feeling a bit down from her flea treatment. Or maybe there's more of that hairball to come up. Or maybe a combination of all three.
> She's also a bit loose which isn't like her.
> I'm hoping once the wind/rain stops and she's going out it will improve.


I agree @Cully. A couple of days before I trapped him, Max came in from a fight, nothing serious, a few small scratches, but not nice for him. I don't know whether or not it was with Charlie, but if so, their "brotherhood" plan of mine was going to take time! I'd been told he was a lap-cat and the old lady had gained his trust when he was a stray and eventually he chose to live with her. Moving two roads away, I thought they would have found him though in the 21 months he went missing. If he's the stray that I remember has been about for a good decade (looks like him), then he has tamed a lot over recent years.

Sorry to hear your Misty isn't herself. Max has been like that after various flea treatments. Most I wouldn't touch again, but he always seems ok with Advantage. He's also like that when the weather has been nice and then changes. I hope she soon feels better. Is Sooty the same, or ok?


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> I agree @Cully. A couple of days before I trapped him, Max came in from a fight, nothing serious, a few small scratches, but not nice for him. I don't know whether or not it was with Charlie, but if so, their "brotherhood" plan of mine was going to take time! I'd been told he was a lap-cat and the old lady had gained his trust when he was a stray and eventually he chose to live with her. Moving two roads away, I thought they would have found him though in the 21 months he went missing. If he's the stray that I remember has been about for a good decade (looks like him), then he has tamed a lot over recent years.
> 
> Sorry to hear your Misty isn't herself. Max has been like that after various flea treatments. Most I wouldn't touch again, but he always seems ok with Advantage. He's also like that when the weather has been nice and then changes. I hope she soon feels better. Is Sooty the same, or ok?


I don't actually 'see' much of Sooty ATM. He tends to nip in, nosh, and nip out. 
I see him around outside but the weather has been quite wet and very windy so he's probably hunkered down at home. Although I saw him cross paths with our local badger the other night but they ignored each other. Another reason I keep Moo in overnight!
She has the Prinovox spot on which seems to suit her quite well apart from the first 12/24 hours when she's a bit down. 
I think it might be the combination of the flea stuff, unpleasant weather and her 1st ever hairball that's made her a bit yucky.
She was very out of sorts on Monday with no poo, which isn't like her, she's quite regular. She was a lot better yesterday and back to eating. Actually she ate _very_ well for her, I was getting worried where it was all going as still no poop and I was considering calling on the 'poop dance' catchatters. Then she finally used her tray last night.
She was outside just now eating grass so maybe there's more hairball lurking. I've been giving her hairball 'treats' and adding water to her food.
Hopefully today she'll be much better. I won't be happy until her poop is back to normal.
I wonder who Max had been scrapping with. Hope it wasn't Charlie as that won't bode well for the future. Perhaps he'll call to see you again soon. At least you can keep a check on his health then. It doesn't sound as if his owner tried to find him very hard when he went missing!!!
Thanks for asking about Misty.
Chin scratches all round (you too).


----------



## Cully

Sooty just came calling for Misty and climbed on the chair under the window. Just look at his little face peeking in.
















Wheñ she went out to him there were nose bumps xx .


----------



## Willsee

Ummm something has caught their attention this morning


----------



## Cully

Willsee said:


> Ummm something has caught their attention this morning
> 
> View attachment 474208


What is it, do you know?
I spend ages really trying to see what Misty finds so interesting but can rarely see what _she_ does. I wonder what I'm missing out on






.


----------



## SbanR

My precious girl


----------



## Willsee

Cully said:


> What is it, do you know?
> I spend ages really trying to see what Misty finds so interesting but can rarely see what _she_ does. I wonder what I'm missing out on
> View attachment 474209
> .


Nope no idea , they both then turned round and tucked into their breakfast, I'm assuming it wasn't worth the effort to catch


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> My precious girl
> View attachment 474210
> View attachment 474211
> View attachment 474212





SbanR said:


> My precious girl
> View attachment 474210
> View attachment 474211
> View attachment 474212


How lovely to be so carefree, she looks very happy and contented beautiful girl xx


----------



## Maurey

Groomer came over yesterday, and I'm still marveling at how clean and soft Jum's belly is again. No more icicle belly, though she's already got it a bit stringy in places 

















Chips was groomed as well, mainly for convenience's sake - he holds coat condition very well, but he's been starting his seasonal shed to his near-short haired winter coat a bit early this year. Groomer deshed him really nicely, though I'm sad I missed him in a full groom with full coat this year. It's just been too warm for it to stay this year. At least it's fuller than when he had his show groom in March. He looked a bit like a drowned rat because of his lack of ruff and cape - a good show groom is hair-to-hair, so his fur lay really flat to his body :Hilarious still managed to get Best of breed and Best Neuter, though


----------



## GingerNinja

Just relaxing watching mum working...


----------



## Morri

Arthas peeking through a tube. Lilith looking her usual beautiful self and both crashed out 
They bring so much joy.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> My precious girl
> View attachment 474210
> View attachment 474211
> View attachment 474212


Aw hello Jessie, nice to see you enjoying the garden and hope you're feeling good. (feel I should sing that last bit).


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Aw hello Jessie, nice to see you enjoying the garden and hope you're feeling good. (feel I should sing that last bit).


I did her Advantage on Monday


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I did her Advantage on Monday


 Hope she was ok after bless her


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Hope she was ok after bless her
> View attachment 474223


Yes. She quickly forgave me. But she Always cringes, as if I'm about to carry out the most horrendous torture imaginable


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Yes. She quickly forgave me. But she Always cringes, as if I'm about to carry out the most horrendous torture imaginable


Well you/we are. Since I did Moo she has struggled in my arms every time I've picked her up anywhere near the kitchen, which is where I torture her. Very forgiving though, fortunately.


----------



## Morri

Arthas has been trying to help me with my sketchbook today.


----------



## Charity

Enjoying sunshine and fresh air


----------



## H.M

I wanted shelves for my cats but the walls are thin. Fortunately I found these shelves you hang on the door. Now Oreo has somewhere high to get away from the little devil Danbi when he wants to play with him.
























Danbi is relaxing and swinging on the swing.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Look into my eyes…


----------



## Ringypie

We is in our hammock!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Ringypie said:


> We is in our hammock!
> View attachment 474312
> View attachment 474313


Oh look at them :Cat:Cat I love seeing cats so comfortable and cuddly with one another!


----------



## Cully

H.M said:


> I wanted shelves for my cats but the walls are thin. Fortunately I found these shelves you hang on the door. Now Oreo has somewhere high to get away from the little devil Danbi when he wants to play with him.
> View attachment 474283
> 
> View attachment 474284
> 
> View attachment 474285
> 
> Danbi is relaxing and swinging on the swing.
> View attachment 474286


Good idea with the door shelving. Just remember not to slam the door with cats in situ or OOPS , flying kittys!


----------



## Cully

Ringypie said:


> We is in our hammock!
> View attachment 474312
> View attachment 474313


They look so cosy in there side by side, aww!


----------



## Charity

We're waiting for breakfast


----------



## Willow_Warren

She always looks so neat x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

"What ? Can't a girl have a wash in peace ?"


----------



## SbanR

My poor boy had a tummy bug overnight.
Think he's on the mend now. 
Catching the last of the sun's rays


----------



## slartibartfast

Potter was very tired this morning, after playing all night with his little brother. He loves Lucifer and they are having zoomies together all the time. 2:00AM is the best time for fun!


----------



## Britt

Do you by any chance know who make coasters like this one? I received 2 as Secret Santa presents years ago but I'm on two groups and don't know who makes them. I would like to have one of Roucky


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> My poor boy had a tummy bug overnight.
> Think he's on the mend now.
> Catching the last of the sun's rays
> View attachment 474358


Poor lad, glad he's feeling brighter today. xx


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> My poor boy had a tummy bug overnight.
> Think he's on the mend now.
> Catching the last of the sun's rays
> View attachment 474358


Poor Ollie, I hope he's completely recovered by now. It's awful when they're suffering and can't explain how they're feeling.


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> View attachment 474362
> Do you by any chance know who make coasters like this one? I received 2 as Secret Santa presents years ago but I'm on two groups and don't know who makes them. I would like to have one of Roucky


Can you remember who your SS was on PF at the time.? If not you should be able to search for the SS thread for that year and just go through the names of those who took part. Can you remember who organised it that year?


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Poor Ollie, I hope he's completely recovered by now. It's awful when they're suffering and can't explain how they're feeling.


He's much brighter, thanks. I'll cook him another fish fillet shortly, when he wakes.


----------



## Britt

Cully said:


> Can you remember who your SS was on PF at the time.? If not you should be able to search for the SS thread for that year and just go through the names of those who took part. Can you remember who organised it that year?


I think @huckybuck used to organise it. I will search the thread. I should keep me busy for a while


----------



## Britt

Pooh


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> I think @huckybuck used to organise it. I will search the thread. I should keep me busy for a while


Good luck.


----------



## Cully

I really struggled this morning to strip my bed and put fresh stuff on. Apparently it needed testing for comfort so........


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> My precious girl
> View attachment 474210
> View attachment 474211
> View attachment 474212


So, so lovely :Cat


----------



## Cully

How has Ollie been today @SbanR , how's his tummy?


----------



## SbanR

Fine, thanks for asking.
He was still a little quiet first thing this morning but perked up once he'd tucked into breakfast


----------



## £54etgfb6

Absolutely besotted with cats' sleeping faces  so sweet...

















Grumpy face


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Fine, thanks for asking.
> He was still a little quiet first thing this morning but perked up once he'd tucked into breakfast


Good, that's a relief, now breathe xx


----------



## Cully

Me - why have you put a T shirt on top of your pc?
DS - to keep the dust off.
Me- it won't keep the cat off!
DS- oh! 
Me- put one of the blue cool pads on there, she'll never go on it then.
DS - good idea, she hates them doesn't she?
+
+
+
+









:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Morri

You can see all of the colouring on Arthas in this picture


----------



## TriTri

You know those awful papery things they put in the top of a tin of Kong cat-nip? I had a couple of new tins arrive and gave Max one of the papery toy things "loaded with cat-nip."


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> You know those awful papery things they put in the top of a tin of Kong cat-nip? I had a couple of new tins arrive and gave Max one of the papery toy things "loaded with cat-nip."
> View attachment 474443
> View attachment 474444


That could be construed as criminal damage. Hope Max doesn't have a hangover today.


----------



## Cully

Yet another attempt to walk round the room using the picture rail. 









You have to admire her determination.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Lorks Misty! You are brave.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Lorks Misty! You are brave.


She's a trier, I'll give her that. She can manage to get three legs on there then stands waving the fourth in the air. I wish I could explain to her its physically impossible.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> She's a trier, I'll give her that. She can manage to get three legs on there then stands waving the fourth in the air. I wish I could explain to her its physically impossible.


They say that "where's there a will, there's a way" 

Misty's obviously got the "will" now she just has to find the "way"


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> She's a trier, I'll give her that. She can manage to get three legs on there then stands waving the fourth in the air. I wish I could explain to her its physically impossible.


The intrepid explorerer. Perhaps she's after spiders, Just because you think its impossible doesn't mean she has to.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Little one is now roughly the size of her uncle stumpy (minus a lil for the fur). 
:Cat








I thought she'd grow into her whiskers more but they still seem so long compared to her face xD


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> The intrepid explorerer. Perhaps she's after spiders, Just because you think its impossible doesn't mean she has to.


True, but you'd think she'd learn her lesson after once being left dangling by her front legs on the drying rack.


----------



## Charity

Hallo, hallo, who's out there?


----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova and I have been having a very lazy day today. What are Sundays for if not to relax?


----------



## Spirited_Violet

The Queen of the cat tree.


----------



## Bethanjane22

My OH has started a new job today so is going to be out of the house a lot more than he has been. Today is the first day the girls have had to be on their own all day and it's fast approaching dinner time. Someone is not amused! WHERE ARE MY HUMANS!!!


----------



## Cully

Excuse me but I think it's dinner time.


----------



## LeArthur

Did you know that if you let your grandad stroke you for long enough you end up with a fur tornado?


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Yet another attempt to walk round the room using the picture rail.
> View attachment 474449
> 
> 
> You have to admire her determination.
> View attachment 474450


Could you stick a duster on her tail, whilst she's up there, to do a bit of dusting? Or on her head, but cut out two eye holes? Only two holes mind you, as lots of holes would make it a religious duster….very hol(e)y?!.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Excuse me but I think it's dinner time.
> View attachment 474558


Did Misty get you any @Cully? :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Could you stick a duster on her tail, whilst she's up there, to do a bit of dusting? Or on her head, but cut out two eye holes? Only two holes mind you, as lots of holes would make it a religious duster….very hol(e)y?!.


Madam, are you suggesting my home is :Jawdrop dusty?
I'll have you know I regularly get my feather duster out for a swish round Christmas!!!


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Did Misty get you any @Cully? :Hilarious


No, the only thing she would present me with would be dead leaves and bugs! Although she was eyeing up a squirrel who had the cheek to sit on her fence!:Beaver


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Madam, are you suggesting my home is :Jawdrop dusty?
> I'll have you know I regularly get my feather duster out for a swish round Christmas!!!


What! :Jawdrop. That often?


----------



## Morri

Cully said:


> Excuse me but I think it's dinner time.
> View attachment 474558


Lilith goes around annoying people when she is hungry. If I move forward in my seat she assumes I'm going to feed her


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> What! :Jawdrop. That often?


 Of course, I'm terribly house proud you know.:Smug


----------



## immum

Oh Milo, you are so cute!


----------



## Britt




----------



## Charity

Best pillow ever...says Bunty


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Charity I do love them so, what a wonderful duo they are.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Best pillow ever...says Bunty
> 
> View attachment 474651


Men have their uses so it seems.


----------



## Bethanjane22

I know this is against the thread rules, but could I possibly ask for some of the famous PetForums good vibes for Willow.

She's 13 and I was my first baby, she's been in my life since I was 16 and has been there for me through so much.

She lives with my parents and on Monday she had her second stroke this year. She's getting better slowly but is still struggling to eat and just isn't herself at all. I'm going down to visit on the weekend and intend to give her lots of cuddles and kisses because she's just the best girl.

Some photos of my gorgeous girl.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Healing thoughts and vibes winging their way to Willow. Hope she’s brighter soon xx


----------



## SbanR

What a sweet girl. Lots of get well vibes on their way to Willow.


----------



## GingerNinja

Wishing Willow a speedy recovery @Bethanjane22


----------



## Cully

You're a beautiful girl Willow. Sending healing vibes your way and hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Guest

Hope you feel better soon beautiful Willow


----------



## immum

Indie you are so beautiful


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You really ARE beautiful, Indie. I'm such a sucker for a tabby…we need more photos of your two @immum


----------



## Britt

Roucky is back home. I'm having a hard time


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> I know this is against the thread rules, but could I possibly ask for some of the famous PetForums good vibes for Willow.
> 
> She's 13 and I was my first baby, she's been in my life since I was 16 and has been there for me through so much.
> 
> She lives with my parents and on Monday she had her second stroke this year. She's getting better slowly but is still struggling to eat and just isn't herself at all. I'm going down to visit on the weekend and intend to give her lots of cuddles and kisses because she's just the best girl.
> 
> Some photos of my gorgeous girl.
> 
> View attachment 474663
> View attachment 474664


What a beautiful girl. I do hope she recovers well, sending lots of good vibes xx


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> View attachment 474669
> View attachment 474668
> View attachment 474667
> Roucky is back home. I'm having a hard time


That's a lovely statuette Britt. You gave him a wonderful life which he never would have known without your care and love.
Sadly the pain we feel is the inevitable part of caring so much and comes to us all.
Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Charity

I heard Bunty say to Toppy this morning 'there's enough food there for us for a week'  This is the house at the bottom of our garden.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I heard Bunty say to Toppy this morning 'there's enough food there for us for a week'  This is the house at the bottom of our garden.
> 
> View attachment 474685


And did Toppy reply "you can fetch them for me".
Are they starlings Charity.


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> And did Toppy reply "you can fetch them for me".
> Are they starlings Charity.


Yes, they always congregate on this house roof, not anyone else's. I love starlings, they are the comedians of the air.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Last night Luna was lounging on the top of one of the cat trees, when Nova had the audacity to sit on the windowsill next to the tree.

Luna hissed, got down and then came to sit on a shelf next to me.

As you can see, she was less than impressed!

She's such a grumpy girl!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I heard Bunty say to Toppy this morning 'there's enough food there for us for a week'  This is the house at the bottom of our garden.
> 
> View attachment 474685


Oh goodness, it looks like a scene from Hitchcock's The Birds:Nailbiting.
Here there a dozen or so birds (mainly pigeons) who line up along the guttering each morning, waiting for their daily fat balls to be put out.


----------



## Psygon

Had a new pet bed made, which arrived today When I saw it thought "no way will they like this". Husband also said as much.

Little while later... Best bed ever.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> Had a new pet bed made, which arrived today When I saw it thought "no way will they like this". Husband also said as much.
> 
> Little while later... Best bed ever.
> 
> View attachment 474725
> View attachment 474726
> View attachment 474727


Love that bed!

Ted looks like if he had that bed to himself he'd be full on star fishing!


----------



## Psygon

Bethanjane22 said:


> Love that bed!
> 
> Ted looks like if he had that bed to himself he'd be full on star fishing!


Ted did have it to himself for a little while - but eventually he preferred sharing :-D


----------



## Charity

You lucky Tonks, your very own very personal bed...lovely.


----------



## TriTri

Psygon said:


> Had a new pet bed made, which arrived today When I saw it thought "no way will they like this". Husband also said as much.
> 
> Little while later... Best bed ever.
> 
> View attachment 474725
> View attachment 474726
> View attachment 474727


Wow! As well as wow cats and wow photos, wow fabric and your own design! If you get a spare piece, I'd be happy to make them their own catnip mice with it. As long as it's very lickable fabric . Or catnip cushions!


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Best pillow ever...says Bunty
> 
> View attachment 474651


What a lovely photo. Bunty is so affectionate and Toppy is so obliging ❤.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Psygon said:


> Had a new pet bed made, which arrived today When I saw it thought "no way will they like this". Husband also said as much.
> 
> Little while later... Best bed ever.
> 
> View attachment 474725
> View attachment 474726
> View attachment 474727


Wow…wow…wow…. Love and admire it in so many ways


----------



## Psygon

TriTri said:


> Wow! As well as wow cats and wow photos, wow fabric and your own design! If you get a spare piece, I'd be happy to make them their own catnip mice with it. As long as it's very lickable fabric . Or catnip cushions!


Oooooh!!!!

One of the places I've been looking at does fabric by the metre!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Some mornings squabbling over the puzzle feeder :Banghead


----------



## £54etgfb6

Bethanjane22 said:


> Some mornings squabbling over the puzzle feeder :Banghead
> 
> View attachment 474738
> View attachment 474739
> View attachment 474740


In this case, two brains are not better than one


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> Some mornings squabbling over the puzzle feeder :Banghead
> 
> View attachment 474738
> View attachment 474739
> View attachment 474740


You'll have to get a second one for those mornings


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Some mornings squabbling over the puzzle feeder :Banghead
> 
> View attachment 474738
> View attachment 474739
> View attachment 474740


I think someone is just a sore loser


----------



## Charity

Toppy was weather watching early this morning










He says its going to rain so take cover...and it did










I wish Bunty was as interested in eating food as she is treats, I get this begging every morning after she's been out










Down in the mouth. What! No more?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy was weather watching early this morning
> 
> View attachment 474745
> 
> 
> He says its going to rain so take cover...and it did
> 
> View attachment 474748
> 
> 
> I wish Bunty was as interested in eating food as she is treats, I get this begging every morning after she's been out
> 
> View attachment 474746
> 
> 
> Down in the mouth. What! No more?
> 
> View attachment 474747


I presume food is down for her but she doesn't want it, just treats!


----------



## Britt

This is the Fiv+ cat that I'd like to adopt but the admins of the shelter say that it's too soon after Roucky's passing


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I presume food is down for her but she doesn't want it, just treats!


She will rarely finish a whole meal, sometimes if its fish. She mostly leaves half her breakfast or whatever, then I get the next meal ready and she's meowing for it like mad. yet she's obviously not hungry if she's left the last lot.  Why can't just she finish what's in the dish already? Finicky little madam.

As for treats, as far as she's concerned, every food tin, tray or pouch should be filled with treats!


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> View attachment 474754
> This is the Fiv+ cat that I'd like to adopt but the admins of the shelter say that it's too soon after Roucky's passing


He's lovely looking. I hope it won't be too long before you can take him.
Sometimes it's best to wait a while before adopting another, until you feel ready.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> She will rarely finish a whole meal, sometimes if its fish. She mostly leaves half her breakfast or whatever, then I get the next meal ready and she's meowing for it like mad. yet she's obviously not hungry if she's left the last lot.  Why can't just she finish what's in the dish already? Finicky little madam.
> 
> As for treats, as far as she's concerned, every food tin, tray or pouch should be filled with treats!


Misty is pretty much the same.
I put a third of a pouch of poultry down at 7am and she just had a mouthful.
Then a big tspn of Gourmet chicken down at 10am which she sniffed and left.
They were still both down when I gave her a bit of Gourmet tuna at 2.30 which she reluctantly ate most of.
Sometimes she will ignore a fresh dish and eat the earlier one. It's a nightmare!
I normally have to put a few sprinkles or a couple of Dreamies next to the dish to tempt her, but not too many. Trouble is the little bug***" can count!!
I don't let it get to me as much now during the day. If she eats, she eats. But come teatime she's more likely to eat, so gets 3 smallish meals and something left overnight which is usually eaten too.
Like Bunty, she rarely cleans her plate, but that's the way she is.
I'm always worried she's not eating 'cos she's ill and get really upset at times, but I have to take the good days when I can. I've learnt that turning meals into a battle is not good for either of us.
I would personally like to throttle whoever decides to change ingredients in food she does seem to like. It seems every time I find something she likes the bl***y recipe changes. And I seethe with envy when someone tells me their cat (s) will eat anything:Banghead.


----------



## Beth78

tween the toes


----------



## lymorelynn

My honey lamb and I


----------



## Mrs Funkin

:Kiss :Kiss :Kiss


----------



## immum

Are you sure you're comfy Milo?


----------



## immum

I think Indie is not so comfy!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> I think someone is just a sore loser


She definitely was! Luna managed to get two treats out, all whilst Nova just watched. Then after Luna went in for the 3rd one, Nova slapped her :Hilarious she said "if I can't get them, nobody can!"


----------



## Cully

lymorelynn said:


> My honey lamb and I
> View attachment 474773


Aw so sweet. Love the T shirt too.
Why are you wearing a strange hat?


----------



## Charity

Bunty was having a really good play time by herself early this morning


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> My honey lamb and I
> View attachment 474773


Oh she is just adorable, look at her eyes and what a skinny little neck, she is like a lollipop :Hilarious and yes, I want to eat her :Hilarious

Love your glasses Lynn, I want red glasses next time.


----------



## Charity

We've also had two blessed visitors this morning, they've been running about on top of the fencing and up onto the roof of the house. They can be a real nuisance sometimes as they do chew the catproof netting if they get stuck on the wrong side. One of them eventually decided to go and have breakfast in my neighbour's garden.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> We've also had two blessed visitors this morning, they've been running about on top of the fencing and up onto the roof of the house. They can be a real nuisance sometimes as they do chew the catproof netting if they get stuck on the wrong side. One of them eventually decided to go and have breakfast in my neighbour's garden.
> 
> View attachment 474792
> 
> 
> View attachment 474793


I used to love watching to squirrels contort themselves into such strange shapes trying to get the seed out of the feeders. They're funny little creatures!


----------



## Willow_Warren

The is a slightly rare pleasure..: Lola doesn't sit in my lap often (less so since I got Andre ). But this morning 



















(unfortunately I have Sainsbury's due any minute now)


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> The is a slightly rare pleasure..: Lola doesn't sit in my lap often (less so since I got Andre ). But this morning
> 
> View attachment 474795
> 
> 
> View attachment 474796
> 
> 
> (unfortunately I have Sainsbury's due any minute now)


Isn't that always the way, they sit on you when you just have to get up


----------



## lymorelynn

Cully said:


> Aw so sweet. Love the T shirt too.
> Why are you wearing a strange hat?


Ha ha :Hilarious Someone on my FB page mentioned the 'hat' too :Hilarious My delightful 1980s light fitting:Bag


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> The is a slightly rare pleasure..: Lola doesn't sit in my lap often (less so since I got Andre ). But this morning
> 
> View attachment 474795
> 
> 
> View attachment 474796
> 
> 
> (unfortunately I have Sainsbury's due any minute now)


How inconsiderate of them.


----------



## Britt

Cully said:


> He's lovely looking. I hope it won't be too long before you can take him.
> Sometimes it's best to wait a while before adopting another, until you feel ready.


That's what one of the managers of the shelter wants me to do, wait a while before adopting Guus.
He adopted me already. This picture was taken today at the cat rescue where I work.


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> View attachment 474803
> 
> That's what one of the managers of the shelter wants me to do, wait a while before adopting Guus.
> He adopted me already. This picture was taken today at the cat rescue where I work.


That's a lovely photo Britt, I hope it's not too long before you take him home. He really looks settled there on your lap.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I think you'll find that's my piece of cake Lola…










(Freshly baked and iced pistachio courgette and lemon cake)


----------



## £54etgfb6

Someone with a very fluffy tummy and hairy toes :Wideyed


----------



## Morri

I'm trying to photograph my assignment…..

Lilith and Arthas want in on the fun 

Hate to think what will happen when I need to video my sketchbook later!!!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova didn't want me to go to work this morning :Cat


----------



## Cully

Morning everyone....








............is it time for brekkie?


----------



## Charity

Bunty says 'Do you want to see me in a good mood?










or a bad mood'?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty says 'Do you want to see me in a good mood?
> 
> View attachment 474907
> 
> 
> or a bad mood'?
> 
> View attachment 474909


Oh dear, who is she giving a stink eye to? Not you surely!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Or the best photos as I was taking into the light… Andre doesn't really fit onto the top of the scratching post but he was trying :Hilarious


----------



## Arny




----------



## LeArthur

Disclaimer: Arthur has not eaten soap


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> View attachment 474928
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: Arthur has not eaten soap


:Jawdrop What have you done to Arthur's teeth?!?!?!!!!!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Big late night stretch


----------



## Britt




----------



## Cully

Trying to give Misty a pill she didn't want ended in a butter bath. Now she's washing the excess off.  Sorry Moo!


----------



## Charity

Having a relaxing day, one in, one out


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Having a relaxing day, one in, one out
> 
> View attachment 474948
> 
> 
> View attachment 474949


Oh Bunty, viewing the world from a different angle can be interesting. And Toppy you are so cute with your 'arms' crossed like that. All you need is a deckchair and a hankie with the corners knotted.
Lovely to see them so happy and chilled Charity.


----------



## TriTri

For those of you that remember Socrates/Charlie/Goldilocks, the cat that had been stray for 21 months and was sneaking in at night pinching Max's food and playing with Max's toys… I found his last owner and reunited them several weeks ago. Today I was invited to visit him in his home and he gave me a lovely welcome, bless him. He has a cat-flap but chooses to stay in during the day and go out at night. His poorly stomach is fine now as he has regular meals. The old lady let me take some photo's of this sweet cat.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> View attachment 474953
> 
> For those of you that remember Socrates/Charlie/Goldilocks, the cat that had been stray for 21 months and was sneaking in at night pinching Max's food and playing with Max's toys… I found his last owner and reunited them several weeks ago. Today I was invited to visit him in his home and he gave me a lovely welcome, bless him. He has a cat-flap but chooses to stay in during the day and go out at night. His poorly stomach is fine now as he has regular meals. The old lady let me take some photo's of this sweet cat.


Well, well, well Charlie, just look what a few weeks of loving care has done to you.
He's a different cat TriTri, you must be so pleased you went to all that effort. And patience!
CR if he's still attached to his pompoms, and if so, has the owner agreed to the op?
Did you ever get to the bottom of why he was left a stray for all those months, and if his owner made efforts to find him?
He's certainly a handsome chap with his quirky moustache. I've seen cats overlooked in rescues because of little quirks like that, which angers me. Why can't they see beyond that? It makes them so unique? 
When I got Misty the lady 'apologised' for the ugly stripe on her nose, :Jawdrop!! I think it's a beautiful hourglass and makes her special. And easy to recognise if she got lost, God forbid!
Shame about him and Max, but who knows what the future holds.
How is the gorgeous boy, no more scraps I hope. xx


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> View attachment 474953
> 
> For those of you that remember Socrates/Charlie/Goldilocks, the cat that had been stray for 21 months and was sneaking in at night pinching Max's food and playing with Max's toys… I found his last owner and reunited them several weeks ago. Today I was invited to visit him in his home and he gave me a lovely welcome, bless him. He has a cat-flap but chooses to stay in during the day and go out at night. His poorly stomach is fine now as he has regular meals. The old lady let me take some photo's of this sweet cat.


That's lovely news @TriTri, glad he's doing so well


----------



## Cully

Now I know I'm in danger of jinxing, but .......
Misty normally takes soooo long to accept new things (months), so I was wary of how she would react.








I may be wrong but I reckon snuggling into her new fleece for a whole day, asleep and awake, is a good sign. She did try and dig under it at first, probably searching for the old one.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Freya was introduced to a new member of the family known as Mr Shark (hoover), not a choice she's keen on but she's getting used to it.

I also love that she can still fit in that tube .


----------



## Cully

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 474964
> 
> Freya was introduced to a new member of the family known as Mr Shark (hoover), not a choice she's keen on but she's getting used to it.
> 
> I also love that she can still fit in that tube .


Now Freya, don't you get eating too much then climbing in your tube. You might get stuck, then mum will have to as Mr Shark to get you out on turbo.


----------



## Charity

This is Bunty's afternoon sleeping spot in nice weather. It's not at all comfortable as I cut down a lot of plant stalks recently which she's sat on top of.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> This is Bunty's afternoon sleeping spot in nice weather. It's not at all comfortable as I cut down a lot of plant stalks recently which she's sat on top of.
> 
> View attachment 474970


Nice and cool though, with the occasional bug providing a bit of interest. Sounds ideal, and a perfectly good excuse for you not to clear it away.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Nice and cool though, with the occasional bug providing a bit of interest. Sounds ideal, and a perfectly good excuse for you not to clear it away.


It's only because I cleared it that she can get in it, there was no room before.


----------



## SbanR

The sun eventually emerged.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> It's only because I cleared it that she can get in it, there was no room before.


Very thoughtful of you. I hope Bunty appreciates it.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Well, well, well Charlie, just look what a few weeks of loving care has done to you.
> He's a different cat TriTri, you must be so pleased you went to all that effort. And patience!
> CR if he's still attached to his pompoms, and if so, has the owner agreed to the op?
> Did you ever get to the bottom of why he was left a stray for all those months, and if his owner made efforts to find him?
> He's certainly a handsome chap with his quirky moustache. I've seen cats overlooked in rescues because of little quirks like that, which angers me. Why can't they see beyond that? It makes them so unique?
> When I got Misty the lady 'apologised' for the ugly stripe on her nose, :Jawdrop!! I think it's a beautiful hourglass and makes her special. And easy to recognise if she got lost, God forbid!
> Shame about him and Max, but who knows what the future holds.
> How is the gorgeous boy, no more scraps I hope. xx


Hi @Cully 
I'm pleased you call him Charlie. The old lady named him Socrates as he has white socks, but said he doesn't answer to Socrates… he answered to Charlie several times whilst I was there , always has. I haven't seen any pompoms and I'm not convinced he hasn't already been neutered, he never sprays and prefers to stay in during the day..I must look next time and kicked myself after for not looking, but I think there may be no pompoms! We did have another long conversation about neutering, but she wasn't keen and her brother suggested he settle for longer first. They were interested in knowing which vet could do it free and for their address, so will see. I offered to take Charlie and sort it all out for them. He seemed flat out and laid on the floor for most of my visit, seemed thin, one eye had a hard crust, one ear recently scratched and I found a soft lump on the side of his head, possibly a lymph node up? I mentioned it, but she kept saying he was alright. If he does need neutering he may not be well enough. He did visit me a few days prior briefly. Dreamies were on the floor there and her lap was covered in fur. Other cat is not pleased that Charlie is back. I'm pleased he has regular meals and is clearly loved (she had a thank you card for me), but I really am shocked he hasn't been taken to the vet's for a check up and blood tests and microchip, at minimum. I was told they had been back to the old address looking for him, but no-one had seen him. I didnt interrogate further, as I need them on my side, for Charlie's sake. Slowly, slowly… etc. Max is ok and keeps turning up in my mum's garden when I'm at mum's, like in this photo here yesterday…

And Misty's stripe is beautiful! Some people are blind…


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Hi @Cully
> I'm pleased you call him Charlie. The old lady named him Socrates as he has white socks, but said he doesn't answer to Socrates… he answered to Charlie several times whilst I was there , always has. I haven't seen any pompoms and I'm not convinced he hasn't already been neutered, he never sprays and prefers to stay in during the day..I must look next time and kicked myself after for not looking, but I think there may be no pompoms! We did have another long conversation about neutering, but she wasn't keen and her brother suggested he settle for longer first. They were interested in knowing which vet could do it free and for their address, so will see. I offered to take Charlie and sort it all out for them. He seemed flat out and laid on the floor for most of my visit, seemed thin, one eye had a hard crust, one ear recently scratched and I found a soft lump on the side of his head, possibly a lymph node up? I mentioned it, but she kept saying he was alright. If he does need neutering he may not be well enough. He did visit me a few days prior briefly. Dreamies were on the floor there and her lap was covered in fur. Other cat is not pleased that Charlie is back. I'm pleased he has regular meals and is clearly loved (she had a thank you card for me), but I really am shocked he hasn't been taken to the vet's for a check up and blood tests and microchip, at minimum. I was told they had been back to the old address looking for him, but no-one had seen him. I didnt interrogate further, as I need them on my side, for Charlie's sake. Slowly, slowly… etc. Max is ok and keeps turning up in my mum's garden when I'm at mum's, like in this photo here yesterday…
> 
> And Misty's stripe is beautiful! Some people are blind…


Ah Max, you handsome fellow, it does my heart good to see you. Misty sends him a (shy) nose bump. 
So frustrating Charlie has not been taken to the vet. Is it a financial problem, or lack of interest. It's obviously necessary. I wonder if she qualifies for help from the PDSA. It sounds like he needs some eye drops at the very least, probably AB's. What's the condition of her other cat like?
Ha, of course he answers to Charlie and it really suits him. Sooty actually has a different name but I've always called him Sooty, or Soots as I didn't know his real name when he first turned up here.
Here's a little pic of baby Moo with her tiny nose stripe. I think it's cute.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Ah Max, you handsome fellow, it does my heart good to see you. Misty sends him a (shy) nose bump.
> So frustrating Charlie has not been taken to the vet. Is it a financial problem, or lack of interest. It's obviously necessary. I wonder if she qualifies for help from the PDSA. It sounds like he needs some eye drops at the very least, probably AB's. What's the condition of her other cat like?
> Ha, of course he answers to Charlie and it really suits him. Sooty actually has a different name but I've always called him Sooty, or Soots as I didn't know his real name when he first turned up here.
> Here's a little pic of baby Moo with her tiny nose stripe. I think it's cute.
> View attachment 475006


It's a very, very cute nose stripe .

Max says thank you, or would if he could, I suspect.

Benjie their other cat looks fit and well, quite slim, has been neutered (probably prior to them getting him ) and he was initially ok tolerating Charlie back, until "I think" they had a disagreement and Benjie had been refusing to come indoors for three days…
"I think" they don't believe in taking cats to vet's and sticking their head in the sand if something isn't right(?). She offered to cover my vet bill from Max's fight with Charlie, but I said no. (It was £95 ). I've explained if unneutered they travel further, cross more territories of other cats, causing lots of cat fights, nasty injuries and infectious diseases get caught and spread and said Charlie's probably getting a bit old for all that now etc. (I was also thinking of Max's well being when saying this, of course). She said she thought he's probably younger than we think . I then pointed out that he only has his canine teeth left, which she knew already :Banghead:Banghead. I'm relieved in one way that he's not microchipped. If he becomes noticeably very ill and I think he's being neglected, and someone chose to take him to the vet.., if the vet checks for a chip, there'd be no chip and no-one else they can contact…


----------



## Isolette

Here is Boycat, aged seventeen







, in his favourite place above the kitchen sink... He is either saying, I am KING and looking down on all of you OR I came up here to escape from all you pesky young whippersnappers…

He leaps up from the top of the fridge with great ease.. Sleeps atop the fridge as he has realised it is warm in places. I was thinking of investing in a cat tree but no need...


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> It's a very, very cute nose stripe .
> 
> Max says thank you, or would if he could, I suspect.
> 
> Benjie their other cat looks fit and well, quite slim, has been neutered (probably prior to them getting him ) and he was initially ok tolerating Charlie back, until "I think" they had a disagreement and Benjie had been refusing to come indoors for three days…
> "I think" they don't believe in taking cats to vet's and sticking their head in the sand if something isn't right(?). She offered to cover my vet bill from Max's fight with Charlie, but I said no. (It was £95 ). I've explained if unneutered they travel further, cross more territories of other cats, causing lots of cat fights, nasty injuries and infectious diseases get caught and spread and said Charlie's probably getting a bit old for all that now etc. (I was also thinking of Max's well being when saying this, of course). She said she thought he's probably younger than we think . I then pointed out that he only has his canine teeth left, which she knew already :Banghead:Banghead. I'm relieved in one way that he's not microchipped. If he becomes noticeably very ill and I think he's being neglected, and someone chose to take him to the vet.., if the vet checks for a chip, there'd be no chip and no-one else they can contact…


Talk about sticking your head in the sand!!!

Quote"If he becomes noticeably very ill and I think he's being neglected, and someone chose to take him to the vet.., if the vet checks for a chip, there'd be no chip and no-one else they can contact… ".Unquote.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Talk about sticking your head in the sand!!!
> 
> Quote"If he becomes noticeably very ill and I think he's being neglected, and someone chose to take him to the vet.., if the vet checks for a chip, there'd be no chip and no-one else they can contact… ".Unquote.
> View attachment 475019


----------



## LittleEms

Wanted to show you all how Mr. Charlie's ear is doing


----------



## Maurey

Jum willingly jumped up to sit on the shelf Chips was lounging on and nobody hissed, growled, or started a play fight. Will wonders never cease


----------



## Charity

LittleEms said:


> Wanted to show you all how Mr. Charlie's ear is doing
> 
> View attachment 475116


That's looking really good, glad he's doing so well.


----------



## Charity

Toppy's reading the Cats Protection Christmas catalogue. Wonder what he's getting me.


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Toppy's reading the Cats Protection Christmas catalogue. Wonder what he's getting me.
> 
> View attachment 475126
> 
> 
> View attachment 475128


Ooh I never knew they had a catalogue I wonder how to get one!?


----------



## popcornsmum

I just want to put my face in her fluff without losing it


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> Ooh I never knew they had a catalogue I wonder how to get one!?


It comes in their magazine if you're a CP member but they've got an online shop which has the same things.

Welcome to Cats Protection | Buy from the Cats Protection Charity Gift Shop (catsprotectionshop.co.uk)


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> It comes in their magazine if you're a CP member but they've got an online shop which has the same things.
> 
> Welcome to Cats Protection | Buy from the Cats Protection Charity Gift Shop (catsprotectionshop.co.uk)


well I'm drawing up quite a wish list!!


----------



## Britt




----------



## TriTri

LittleEms said:


> Wanted to show you all how Mr. Charlie's ear is doing
> 
> View attachment 475116


I love Mr Charlie. That looks amazing. It's healed lovely. You've clearly been taking very good care of Mr Charlie. He's the reason I changed Socrates/Goldilocks name to Charlie ❤❤.


----------



## LittleEms

TriTri said:


> I love Mr Charlie. That looks amazing. It's healed lovely. You've clearly been taking very good care of Mr Charlie. He's the reason I changed Socrates/Goldilocks name to Charlie ❤❤.


Oh did you really? That's so sweet to hear!! He's such a special cat, my gentle old man ❤


----------



## LittleEms

Bugsy isn't talking to me because I'm the meanest mum in all the land and have taken him to the vet 3 times this week  (he's feeling poorly and we can't work out why!)


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy's reading the Cats Protection Christmas catalogue. Wonder what he's getting me.
> 
> View attachment 475126
> 
> 
> View attachment 475128


HM, he does seem to be showing special interest in the two items at the bottom. Hope they are things you might like. Lucky you:Happy.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> HM, he does seem to be showing special interest in the two items at the bottom. Hope they are things you might like. Lucky you:Happy.


A packet of make your own Christmas crackers! I think not :Meh


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> A packet of make your own Christmas crackers! I think not :Meh


Toppy's thinking if you make your own crackers the presents in them can be special yummy treats for him


----------



## popcornsmum

Annnnnd shes back! Bitey McBiteyson! 2 months she lasted being all nice and cuddly and then tonight goes to boop OHs head but I spotted the raised paw so OH ducked! Madam clearly needs another trip to cattery


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> A packet of make your own Christmas crackers! I think not :Meh


Oh! Do what I do and leave the catalogue open on something you do want and hope _someone_ will take the hint. You never know......:Smuggrin.


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Annnnnd shes back! Bitey McBiteyson! 2 months she lasted being all nice and cuddly and then tonight goes to boop OHs head but I spotted the raised paw so OH ducked! Madam clearly needs another trip to cattery
> View attachment 475137


Ouch! Good while it lasted though. She definitely needs regular cattery top ups.


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> Annnnnd shes back! Bitey McBiteyson! 2 months she lasted being all nice and cuddly and then tonight goes to boop OHs head but I spotted the raised paw so OH ducked! Madam clearly needs another trip to cattery
> View attachment 475137


Oh blast! Wonder what's changed.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Where oh where could she be...


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Oh blast! Wonder what's changed.


Probably the neighbourhood cat trying to climb in through the kitchen window!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 475143
> 
> Where oh where could she be...


checking out the dust under the sideboard ?


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Bertie'sMum said:


> checking out the dust under the sideboard ?


Lost the ping pong ball under there again xD, I think she bats it under there on purpose sometimes.


----------



## TriTri

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 475143
> 
> Where oh where could she be...


Narnia?


----------



## Bethanjane22

We put up some shelves today, which meant Luna could do her favourite thing…playing in the packaging :Hilarious don't worry she was supervised at all times.


----------



## Charity

In the garden this morning before anyone else was up


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> In the garden this morning before anyone else was up
> 
> View attachment 475209


How is he doing now Charity. Weight ok?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> In the garden this morning before anyone else was up
> 
> View attachment 475209


It's the best time of the day I think.


----------



## Britt




----------



## Guest

@LittleEms 
How is your Bugsy doing?


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> How is he doing now Charity. Weight ok?


Yes, his weight is OK, he's still 6kg. We are going to our own vets in a week to have another blood test, See what's what then. Thanks for asking.


----------



## LittleEms

J. Dawson said:


> @LittleEms
> How is your Bugsy doing?


He seems okay aside from he still has no appetite and is very quiet. Might have to do a 4th trip, I've noticed he is drinking a little more than usual too.


----------



## £54etgfb6

do you ever get the feeling you're being watched...


----------



## Guest

Hope he feels better soon @LittleEms


----------



## MilleD

New barrel bed appears to be a success :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## immum

Oh Indie, you do look funny!


----------



## Cully

immum said:


> View attachment 475260
> Oh Indie, you do look funny!


 Well there's a close up, and a CLOSE up!!


----------



## Bethanjane22

bmr10 said:


> do you ever get the feeling you're being watched...
> View attachment 475254


She's so funny!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova has been extra adorable this weekend :Cat every morning she's the first one into the bedroom for morning cuddles and she's been really chatty too, constantly talking to me and wanting attention. She also flops onto her back when she wants attention; which is just so freaking cute!


----------



## Britt

View attachment 475267
Pooh keeps going where the cat run used to be. I guess he misses Roucky


----------



## H.M

Oreo is sulking because he is grounded for 5 days. The vet's orders. His leg needs to heal as he has a wound and so he is limping and occasionally holding his leg up. He stayed in the house on the cat tree all day as if he understood he isn't allowed to go anywhere. He's now began sleeping in that house even though he has never done before.
























If you zoom onto his left leg you can see the wound. Poor Oreo


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Three modes of squirrel cat


----------



## Spirited_Violet

H.M said:


> Oreo is sulking because he is grounded for 5 days. The vet's orders. His leg needs to heal as he has a wound and so he is limping and occasionally holding his leg up. He stayed in the house on the cat tree all day as if he understood he isn't allowed to go anywhere. He's now began sleeping in that house even though he has never done before.
> 
> View attachment 475294
> View attachment 475295
> View attachment 475296
> 
> 
> If you zoom onto his left leg you can see the wound. Poor Oreo


Get well soon oreo!!!!


----------



## Guest

@H.M
Hope Oreo feels better soon
☘


----------



## Charity

H.M said:


> Oreo is sulking because he is grounded for 5 days. The vet's orders. His leg needs to heal as he has a wound and so he is limping and occasionally holding his leg up. He stayed in the house on the cat tree all day as if he understood he isn't allowed to go anywhere. He's now began sleeping in that house even though he has never done before.
> 
> View attachment 475294
> View attachment 475295
> View attachment 475296
> 
> 
> If you zoom onto his left leg you can see the wound. Poor Oreo


Poor Oreo, he does look a bit down in the dumps.  Get better very soon lovely boy xx


----------



## H.M

Spirited_Violet said:


> Get well soon oreo!!!!





J. Dawson said:


> @H.M
> Hope Oreo feels better soon
> ☘





Charity said:


> Poor Oreo, he does look a bit down in the dumps.  Get better very soon lovely boy xx


Thank you all.

Oreo has been crying to be let out since I woke up. Been giving him lots of treats and reassurance to make him feel better. I don't know how we will last 4 more days.


----------



## Cully

H.M said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> Oreo has been crying to be let out since I woke up. Been giving him lots of treats and reassurance to make him feel better. I don't know how we will last 4 more days.


How about cat tv? Loads of birds and mice on YouTube specifically for cats.
I give Misty my old tablet to use.


----------



## H.M

Cully said:


> How about cat tv? Loads of birds and mice on YouTube specifically for cats.
> I give Misty my old tablet to use.


None of my cats are interested in watching cat tv unfortunately. I sprayed some catnip on a soft toy and he played a little with that and played a little with Danbi and then a little with his spring but then he went upstairs to sulk. Im surprised my brothers hasn't accidentally let him out


----------



## Charity

All cosied up this morning


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> All cosied up this morning
> 
> View attachment 475309


that's made me go all soft and gooey inside :Happy


----------



## Maurey

How DARE you brush my teeth. HOW DARE.


----------



## Britt




----------



## £54etgfb6

This is her reaction to me sitting up and asking her why she thinks she owns one half of the double bed. How she expects two full grown adults to squeeze into the other half is beyond me.


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> This is her reaction to me sitting up and asking her why she thinks she owns one half of the double bed. How she expects two full grown adults to squeeze into the other half is beyond me.
> View attachment 475339


Ah, I see you've made a basic mistake. She actually believes she own _both_ halves, although not necessarily at the same time.


----------



## LittleEms

Little Bee seems to be missing her brother - she's been perched on his favourite seat for the afternoon.


----------



## LittleEms

Bugsy is protesting very loudly about not being allowed outside today, but he was happy to learn how to take a selfie


----------



## Guest

Hello Bugsy


----------



## Cully

Someone found the sun.


----------



## Cully

Got up, used the bathroom, washed, ate breakfast and had a stroll around the garden. 
Who? Oh not me, I'm still toying with the idea of getting up. While Moo has decided it's time to nap until elevenses.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Got up, used the bathroom, washed, ate breakfast and had a stroll around the garden.
> Who? Oh not me, I'm still toying with the idea of getting up. While Moo has decided it's time to nap until elevenses.
> View attachment 475425


We know who's the lazy one in your house then


----------



## Charity

Toppy is such a snoop


----------



## Psygon

Gosh he gave me a dirty look when I interrupted the top secret preparations!!!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy is such a snoop
> 
> View attachment 475426


Hope that's not where you hide the SS stuff.:Jawdrop


----------



## Psygon

Just been down to make coffee and OMG the tonks have decorated the house while I've been away!!


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Gosh he gave me a dirty look when I interrupted the top secret preparations!!!
> 
> View attachment 475433


:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Usual morning viewing
When the birds are extra active he gets sooooo excited, he throws himself at the hedge - as he did this morning


----------



## LeArthur

Sitting nicely for a photo while I hold the Dreamies tub above my head


----------



## Willow_Warren

Nothing wrong with getting ready for Christmas early!









And a quick photo of Lola from yesterday… although she does seem to be questioning why I'm disturbing her!









H x


----------



## SbanR

Watching Fox News


----------



## Nicola234

.


----------



## Cully

Misty saw a fox in the garden this evening and desperate to get out of the only open window, climbed up to the top one and 'abseiled' down the glass, head first.
Sorry no photo, I was panicking too much to think of it.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Misty saw a fox in the garden this evening and desperate to get out of the only open window, climbed up to the top one and 'abseiled' down the glass, head first.
> Sorry no photo, I was panicking too much to think of it.


I've discovered over the years that cats can do anything they put their mind to. Hope she saw him off after that.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I've discovered over the years that cats can do anything they put their mind to. Hope she saw him off after that.


No, by the time she had steadied her wobbling jelly legs and plucked up the courage to descend (free fall) he was out if sight.
Very pleased though as it's an encounter I'd rather she didn't have. Just in case......
And yes, I'll have to pull that window a little closer at night from now on.


----------



## Charity

I got out the big bed this morning, haven't used it throughout the summer. but I think Toppy is sick and tired of Bunty trying to share the smallest bed in the house with him every evening. Toppy got all excited.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I got out the big bed this morning, haven't used it throughout the summer. but I think Toppy is sick and tired of Bunty trying to share the smallest bed in the house with him every evening. Toppy got all excited.
> 
> View attachment 475533
> 
> 
> View attachment 475535
> 
> 
> View attachment 475534


Ooh, sharing the big bed. I bet Bunty will still snuggle up to him.
Aw he does look very happy though.


----------



## Cully

Don't let anyone accuse me of not putting Moo's feelings before my own.
Just look where the fan is pointing.








It sure ain't at me!
It is hot though. I thought they said summer was over.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Don't let anyone accuse me of not putting Moo's feelings before my own.
> Just look where the fan is pointing.
> View attachment 475539
> 
> It sure ain't at me!
> It is hot though. I thought they said summer was over.


Oh no, we Always have an Indian summer in September


----------



## Maurey

It got cold really suddenly over in my parts. Jum's been really snuggly


----------



## £54etgfb6

relaxing with miri 
















sneezed and she was NOT happy


----------



## Britt

Pooh's life is so hard


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> View attachment 475590
> Pooh's life is so hard


Poor Pooh! It makes me wonder how they have the energy to get up in the morning and do nothing all day, sigh!


----------



## Emmasian

Cully said:


> Poor Pooh! It makes me wonder how they have the energy to get up in the morning and do nothing all day, sigh


That's exactly the words I used to Teddy yesterday evening! He'd been fast asleep in the sun all afternoon, so when 5pm came I went to make their tea. As I clanged the bowls down he flew into the kitchen, all covered in dirt and weeds, and started doing his "you are a bad late Mummy and I haven't been fed in a week routine" to find me standing there with dinner already served!

I just said to him that after his busy day I'm surprised he had the strength to open his jaws, nevermind stand up, and swanked out flicking my imaginary tail!


----------



## Charity

Bunty would like to show off her beautiful whiskers today


----------



## Britt

Cully said:


> Poor Pooh! It makes me wonder how they have the energy to get up in the morning and do nothing all day, sigh!


It's eat, clean himself, sleep and repeat during the day at least but I know he goes out for walks at night.


----------



## Cully

Emmasian said:


> That's exactly the words I used to Teddy yesterday evening! He'd been fast asleep in the sun all afternoon, so when 5pm came I went to make their tea. As I clanged the bowls down he flew into the kitchen, all covered in dirt and weeds, and started doing his "you are a bad late Mummy and I haven't been fed in a week routine" to find me standing there with dinner already served!
> 
> I just said to him that after his busy day I'm surprised he had the strength to open his jaws, nevermind stand up, and swanked out flicking my imaginary tail!


Ha, well I'm sure that put him in his place (or not)!:Meh


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty would like to show off her beautiful whiskers today
> 
> View attachment 475601


And very splendid they are too.
What's that Misty? You can see right up her nose. Oh, how rude!!!!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> And very splendid they are too.
> What's that Misty? You can see right up her nose. Oh, how rude!!!!


OK Misty, let's have a look up your nose! :Jawdrop


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> OK Misty, let's have a look up your nose! :Jawdrop


Misty says, I would but you can't see up mine 'cos it's black. :Cat


----------



## Charity

Don't think I'm going any where any time soon


----------



## LittleEms

Bug: Mamma my tum tum feels weird :/


----------



## Cully

LittleEms said:


> Bug: Mamma my tum tum feels weird :/
> 
> View attachment 475660


Aw don't worry, it'll soon grow back in time for winter.


----------



## Charity

Toppy says he knows just how you feel but little fuzzy bits will soon start showing and, anyway, it doesn't make you look any less gorgeous.


----------



## Bethanjane22

I moved the camera…BUSTED!










we know you're watching us…


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> I moved the camera…BUSTED!
> 
> View attachment 475668
> 
> 
> we know you're watching us…
> View attachment 475669




Butter wouldn't melt...


----------



## Charity

Fast asleep in our bedroom tonight as usual. She'll get up and make an appearance just before official bedtime and for supper.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe @Psygon I think someone wants to join the stripey trousers gang


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe @Psygon I think someone wants to join the stripey trousers gang
> 
> View attachment 475672


Oscar is more than welcome in the gang!


----------



## Smoosh

Ambrose has been desperate to go outside every time we open the back door so today we had a little venture out


----------



## £54etgfb6

I think Miri's winter coat is coming in- look at the thickness of that tail!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

bmr10 said:


> I think Miri's winter coat is coming in- look at the thickness of that tail!!
> View attachment 475729
> View attachment 475730


Blimey… that's bigger than her whole body!


----------



## Maurey

bmr10 said:


> I think Miri's winter coat is coming in- look at the thickness of that tail!!
> View attachment 475729
> View attachment 475730


Meanwhile, my two idiots are starting to lose all their warm fur for winter  Jum is already starting to get cold. It's September!


----------



## Maurey

Because of the silly girl getting cold in her summer coat, I got the cats a new bed. Of course, Jum is completely rejecting it so far  at least Chips is grateful. I'm pleasantly surprised he comfortably fits in the middle. Didn't want to go too large, so it'd still be cozy 










Her highness, however, is not impressed with my paltry offering.










Edit: Chips is very cozy lol. Moved it to bed on the off chance it'd tempt Jum. Nope!









It's a donut bed, by the way - hard to tell when he's on it :Hilarious


----------



## LittleEms

'Hi mamma I need some of what yous is cooking pls. I only had my tea 30 minutes ago and I is starved.' (I was cooking rice!)


----------



## ewelsh

It's gonna be another lovely hot day mummy


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Hmm it's getting chilly...
(I just like this pic cause it looks like she's wearing sleeves )


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Libby, you really are too beautiful for words  How can your mummy stand to leave you for even one minute?


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> It's gonna be another lovely hot day mummy
> 
> View attachment 475792
> 
> 
> View attachment 475793


What more could you ask for, a lovely comfy bed and a beautiful view. You lucky girl Libby.

Where's Lottie? Is she out hunting?


----------



## cat001

Mia and Cara in the garden, couldn't help editing my mum in lol.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> What more could you ask for, a lovely comfy bed and a beautiful view. You lucky girl Libby.
> 
> Where's Lottie? Is she out hunting?


Yes Lottie is hunting and on over time at the moment, mice galore thanks to the harvesting all around us. I have only had four mice inside so far, so she is working hard.


----------



## ewelsh

cat001 said:


> Mia and Cara in the garden, couldn't help editing my mum in lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's hilarious


That's hilarious


----------



## Psygon

I know it's not my birthday, says Ted. But I think I need a new bed too - I've definitely outgrown this one, look how my legs are hanging out.


----------



## Maurey

I adore my cats, but I JUST finished cleaning :Banghead

Apparently her highness wasn't pleased with the size of her lunch


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> I know it's not my birthday, says Ted. But I think I need a new bed too - I've definitely outgrown this one, look how my legs are hanging out.
> 
> View attachment 475798


Yes, you definitely need a new bed Ted. Who knows, you might even get a blue elephant come with it


----------



## Charity

Having a relaxing day today


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity how are your hypericum still in flower? Mine have been and done and gone and berried already!


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Charity how are your hypericum still in flower? Mine have been and done and gone and berried already!


As long as the sun keeps shining, it keeps flowering


----------



## Psygon

Do you see what I have to deal with, says Ted. I mean look at me in Jammy's new bed... This one is too small too. Look at how my feet hang out. #newbedforted


----------



## Maurey

Psygon said:


> Do you see what I have to deal with, says Ted. I mean look at me in Jammy's new bed... This one is too small too. Look at how my feet hang out. #newbedforted
> 
> View attachment 475867


I'm glad to know I'm not the only one with cats that go out of their way to not fit in their beds


----------



## Bethanjane22

A very important meeting was held in the garden this morning to discuss the sudden disappearance of the sun and the sudden reappearance of the big wet sky drops. The girls are not amused.


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> A very important meeting was held in the garden this morning to discuss the sudden disappearance of the sun and the sudden reappearance of the big wet sky drops. The girls are not amused.
> 
> View attachment 475879


How are they getting along together now @Bethanjane22, do you think things have improved?


----------



## Charity

It's been raining so we're stopping in this morning and just snoozing...what else.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> How are they getting along together now @Bethanjane22, do you think things have improved?


I'm not really sure to be honest, they still have their daily slappy paws and Luna will still occasionally hiss at Nova. They certainly are not friends, they just get on with things with each other around. For example, today they are both asleep in the living room on their own cat trees, and they often choose to be in the same area, albeit not close together.

Luna seems to be the one we have to watch out for most often. She is the one who is most likely to get on edge and set things off, so we try to give her more attention when she wants it and play more with her as she has a lot more energy than Nova. Nova is more than happy to sit in the garden, watch the birds and stare at herself in the mirror :Hilarious

I've still got them both on Zylkene, Feliway Friends is on 24/7 and they have Royal Canin calm biscuits once a day (in a treat ball or puzzle).

We're going away for 3 nights at the end of the month and I'm incredibly nervous, mostly of the nights when nobody will be home. I'm hoping that two 1 hour visits from our cat sitter for food and playtime will be enough to keep them entertained while we are away. I'm going to get some new toys for them which I'll get the cat sitter to give them when we are away.

We'll only be in Scotland so if things do turn bad when we are away then I'm only an hour plane ride away.

Thankfully my OH is now out of the house for the same amount of time as me during the week, so they have had time to re-adjust to longer periods at home on their own.

So they are better, but also I still feel like things could go backwards at any point.


----------



## Cully

She's asleep on my desk frame so I can't move it yet.








Sometimes it's the sweetest things that stop you working.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! Why didn't you tell me I was missing all the starling excitement?"

I zoomed in on the bird bath full of them!










Someone was asleep…hehe.


----------



## Charity

Aaw, missed a treat there Oscar though I think chasing all those might have worn you out.


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! Why didn't you tell me I was missing all the starling excitement?"
> 
> I zoomed in on the bird bath full of them!
> 
> View attachment 475896
> 
> 
> Someone was asleep…hehe.
> 
> View attachment 475897


I think if our lot had seen them they would have broken the windows to get at them!!


----------



## Psygon

duunnn dunnn… duuuunnnn duun… duuunnnnnnnn dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnn dunnnn


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> duunnn dunnn… duuuunnnn duun… duuunnnnnnnn dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnn dunnnn
> 
> View attachment 475905


It's behind you!!!!!?


----------



## £54etgfb6

she's lost her legs


----------



## Charity

Worn out by playing this morning


----------



## Willow_Warren

I mentioned in general chat that Lola is suffering from pillow foot… well last night I got a photo of I the worst pad (yes she was waving her foot in the air whilst washing her bottom)… you can see how the little jelly bean nearest to the camera is really quite enlarged 










And a slightly more dignified view


----------



## Maurey

Willow_Warren said:


> I mentioned in general chat that Lola is suffering from pillow foot… well last night I got a photo of I the worst pad (yes she was waving her foot in the air whilst washing her bottom)… you can see how the little jelly bean nearest to the camera is really quite enlarged
> 
> View attachment 475912
> 
> 
> And a slightly more dignified view
> View attachment 475913


Poor girl. Here's hoping the treatment helps ❤


----------



## Maurey

Guess who's waiting on a second donut bed 










Bonus of Chips stealing my switch last night so I'd pet him lol.


----------



## Guest

That looks sore poor Lola. Hope it heals fast.


----------



## Ciara murphy

This is my little looper


----------



## Charity

Ciara murphy said:


> This is my little looper


Definitely a sweetie, love the pink nose. Tell us more


----------



## ewelsh

Yes I love a pink nose too, bet there are pink beans as well


----------



## LittleEms

"If I fits, I sits."
But Bugs… nevermind.


----------



## Britt

Guusje ❤


----------



## popcornsmum

I literally just want to kiss him the entire time!!


----------



## popcornsmum

I darent even think about kissing this one!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> I darent even think about kissing this one!
> View attachment 475972


Go on, sneak a quick kiss!

.

Go on, I Dare you to!!!:Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Go on, sneak a quick kiss!
> 
> Feel free to come and meet Madam and try it yourself! I value my face too much!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> .
> 
> Go on, I Dare you to!!!:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Ah, but I have two furry little tummies of my own that I can snuggle my face into for a kiss or two:Joyful


----------



## Maurey

Chips likes his new bed  i love the black as a backdrop for his fur. The fabric looks way better in person - much too dark to come off well on a photo. The little butthead seems to prefer Jum's bed for the moment, but I imagine that's more down to the fact that the black bed smells new and weird and not like cat


----------



## Nicola234

Wee Indie


----------



## popcornsmum

More kitten spam!!


----------



## Cully

Moo couldn't understand why she could see her dinner, but not eat it.








It seems I covered it with a glass dish to keep it fresh.oops!


----------



## Charity

Good morning everyone, have a nice Sunday xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mr Pussykins!




































he was quick to steal and settle on my dads chair… good job there's some other for us humans do choose from and we're not as fussy


----------



## Emmasian

Is Mr P staying then?


----------



## Britt

Cully said:


> Moo couldn't understand why she could see her dinner, but not eat it.
> View attachment 476011
> 
> It seems I covered it with a glass dish to keep it fresh.oops!


Naughty slave


----------



## Britt




----------



## Charity

Bunty's up early and raring to go, she's already set about Toppy this morning and given him a bashing


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> Naughty slave


I know. I've promised to do better from now on!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty's up early and raring to go, she's already set about Toppy this morning and given him a bashing
> 
> View attachment 476039


What's Toppers done to deserve Bunty's wrath?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> Bunty's up early and raring to go, she's already set about Toppy this morning and given him a bashing
> 
> View attachment 476039


oh Bunty… but you love him… kiss and make up x


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Bunty's up early and raring to go, she's already set about Toppy this morning and given him a bashing
> 
> View attachment 476039


Oooohhhh, look out! She's blowing on her claws ready for another bash


----------



## SbanR

I need to get up but Someone is comfortable


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> What's Toppers done to deserve Bunty's wrath?


Sometimes she just has a little brainstorm where she feels braver than usual then she lets rip.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I need to get up but Someone is comfortable
> View attachment 476044


Are you sure it's not just you who is comfortable?


----------



## Britt




----------



## Charity

Toppy, you are such a nutcase!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Toppy, you are such a nutcase!
> 
> View attachment 476048
> 
> 
> View attachment 476050


Thank you Toppy I badly needed a giggle this morning


----------



## raysmyheart

Charity said:


> Toppy, you are such a nutcase!
> 
> View attachment 476048
> 
> 
> View attachment 476050


Toppy, this is awesome!! - love, Speedy:Cat♥


----------



## popcornsmum

Look at her expression! She is so not happy with another baby brother!! 








bb


----------



## immum

The 2 faces of madam Indie.....
Evil









And cute


----------



## Britt




----------



## Psygon

Yep, says Darcy. That's the spot... Ahhhhh... Purr-fect. Keep it up.
Yes ma'am, says CK


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> Yep, says Darcy. That's the spot... Ahhhhh... Purr-fect. Keep it up.
> Yes ma'am, says CK
> 
> View attachment 476115


Oh Darcy that grin says more than a thousand words ever could


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Yep, says Darcy. That's the spot... Ahhhhh... Purr-fect. Keep it up.
> Yes ma'am, says CK
> 
> View attachment 476115


Why have slaves and lick yourself? That's beautiful.


----------



## H.M

The new addition
Her name is Mabel. My 10yr old sister wanted a hamster for a couple years and she finally got one on Monday. She wanted a boy but she ended up getting a girl instead. We watched so many Victoria raechel videos before getting one.





































Danbi and Oreo have spent their time watching the hamster. I don't think they have slept much during the night:Joyful. When my mum woke up after the first night she found both Oreo and Danbi next to each other watching the hamster. I've moved Danbi's sofa bed there so he could watch some hamster tv.

Yesterday evening my sister tried to bond and interact with the hamster but she got bit and started crying and she thought she made the wrong decision. She wanted a pet of her own that she can hold and cuddle. I tried explaining to her that it takes time, don't put your finger there for her to bite and just offer treats and food for a while until she gets more comfortable around her. I reminded her of the taming video and she read a hamster leaflet and she then perked up and decided to be more patient.

Before Danbi joined the family we had birds, canaries to be exact. When Oreo and kisu were kittens they spent their time watching the birds and climbing the cage until eventually they got bored and realised they will NEVER catch the birds. They will most likely get bored of the hamster too haha


----------



## Charity

Poor Mabel being stared at all the time, as you say, let's hope they get bored.


----------



## Charity

It's alright for some with nothing to do all day


----------



## Bertie'sMum

H.M said:


> The new addition
> Her name is Mabel. My 10yr old sister wanted a hamster for a couple years and she finally got one on Monday. She wanted a boy but she ended up getting a girl instead. We watched so many Victoria raechel videos before getting one.
> View attachment 476148
> View attachment 476149
> View attachment 476150
> View attachment 476151
> View attachment 476152
> 
> 
> Danbi and Oreo have spent their time watching the hamster. I don't think they have slept much during the night:Joyful. When my mum woke up after the first night she found both Oreo and Danbi next to each other watching the hamster. I've moved Danbi's sofa bed there so he could watch some hamster tv.
> 
> Yesterday evening my sister tried to bond and interact with the hamster but she got bit and started crying and she thought she made the wrong decision. She wanted a pet of her own that she can hold and cuddle. I tried explaining to her that it takes time, don't put your finger there for her to bite and just offer treats and food for a while until she gets more comfortable around her. I reminded her of the taming video and she read a hamster leaflet and she then perked up and decided to be more patient.
> 
> Before Danbi joined the family we had birds, canaries to be exact. When Oreo and kisu were kittens they spent their time watching the birds and climbing the cage until eventually they got bored and realised they will NEVER catch the birds. They will most likely get bored of the hamster too haha


I remember when my nieces were little (they're 45 & 47 now !) they had a hamster - they also had 3 cats. I clearly remember the cats watching the hamster in it's cage running on his wheel and their expressions clearly said "Wow, meals on wheels"  (they never did get hold of it, it eventually died of old age !)


----------



## Psygon

Bertie'sMum said:


> I remember when my nieces were little (they're 45 & 47 now !) they had a hamster - they also had 3 cats. I clearly remember the cats watching the hamster in it's cage running on his wheel and their expressions clearly said "Wow, meals on wheels"  (they never did get hold of it, it eventually died of old age !)


When I was little I won a pair of hamsters at a fair (back when fairs did this type of thing... seem to remember I could win goldfish or hamsters and I picked hamsters). Anyway, my mum was a cat breeder - so we had cats at home...

My parents were not happy that I had these hamsters, but they put them on the highest shelf in the kitchen in their secure little cage and shut the door - and also arranged for a friend to come and rehome them.

My hamsters lasted less than 24 hours 

Given we lived with a cat who managed to open an oven and steal a roast chicken I really shouldn't be surprised, but I do remember being devastated. When, not that long after that, I asked if we could take the school rabbit home for the half term holiday my parents said no.


----------



## Emmasian

That must be one stressed out hamster. Imagine sitting in a cage with the equivalent of two lions pacing outside wanting you for dinner.


----------



## H.M

Emmasian said:


> That must be one stressed out hamster. Imagine sitting in a cage with the equivalent of two lions pacing outside wanting you for dinner.


Hamsters don't have good eyesight so she can't really see the cats watching her. I have researched about hamster behaviour before we got one. If she was stressed she would not come out of her house and show behaviour of being frightened but she explores and runs alot on her wheel from the moment she wakes up until she goes back to sleep.

I have read about a hamster breeder in bath who also owns cats and they suggest allowing cats to watch and 'meet' the hamster while it is in the cage. The cage has two locks for extra security. We humans watch the hamster when it is awake so there is not much difference if a cat is watching the hamster peacefully.


----------



## Maurey

Jum had a fourth wall breaking "look at the camera" sitcom moment last night :Hilarious well, with my sleeping schedule, it was early this morning  really need to fix that.


----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> Jum had a fourth wall breaking "look at the camera" sitcom moment last night :Hilarious well, with my sleeping schedule, it was early this morning  really need to fix that.
> 
> View attachment 476202


Sweet. a lovely bit of head cradling going on there. Caught on camera too.


----------



## Maurey

Cully said:


> Sweet. a lovely bit of head cradling going on there. Caught on camera too.


Lol yeah, she was very displeased her daddy invaded her bed :Hilarious groomed him for a little while before losing patience and grabbing his head to bite his ears in attempt to shoo him. They just don't seem to be on the same wavelength


----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> Lol yeah, she was very displeased her daddy invaded her bed :Hilarious groomed him for a little while before losing patience and grabbing his head to bite his ears in attempt to shoo him. They just don't seem to be on the same wavelength


Are fathers and daughters ever?


----------



## LittleEms




----------



## ewelsh

A hard nights work has tired Lottie out


----------



## Cully

Do you want your keys and glasses?
I'm afraid I'm resting my paws on them while I naps! Try later, ok!!


----------



## KingPrawnNoodles

Our elderly girl Coco (pops) "helping" with the laundry lol. She spends a lot of her day sleeping now so we don't disturb her too much


----------



## Charity

Get out of my bed


----------



## Bethanjane22

I'm in the bad books tonight.

I got home late (I had to go food shopping), then the girls had to come in from the garden earlier than normal because it was getting dark and I also have so much work to do tonight I didn't have time for a very lengthy play session.

In response one of them threw up a hairball on my slippers. Thanks girls.

Here's Luna playing with her stinky valerian rat thing.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Send help I've been trapped by a very grumpy gremlin!


----------



## popcornsmum

I think the Beapher calming treats have had the desired effect!!!


----------



## Britt

It's official: Guus (renamed Guss by my American BFF) will move in with Pooh and me this Sunday


----------



## Cully

KingPrawnNoodles said:


> Our elderly girl Coco (pops) "helping" with the laundry lol. She spends a lot of her day sleeping now so we don't disturb her too much
> View attachment 476232


Oh bless her. How old is she?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Get out of my bed
> 
> View attachment 476235


Maybe he was giving her a four paw massage and judging by Bunty's face, he's just found a really knotty bit.


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> I think the Beapher calming treats have had the desired effect!!!
> 
> View attachment 476247


Send me some please and no, they're not for Moo!!


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> View attachment 476251
> It's official: Guus (renamed Guss by my American BFF) will move in with Pooh and me this Sunday


Oh congratulations. You've been patiently waiting and it's happening at last. I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri deep in thought pondering the grain of the floorboards before being interrupted by me


----------



## Charity

Britt said:


> View attachment 476251
> It's official: Guus (renamed Guss by my American BFF) will move in with Pooh and me this Sunday


He's a very handsome boy


----------



## LittleEms

"I keep your notes safe mamma!"


----------



## Cully

Misty supervised as I cleaned her litter tray and scrubbed the bathroom floor at 7am.
She watched as I sorted the recycling and accompanied me to the bins.
She was by my side as I did two lots of laundry and folded it all when dry.
She quietly observed as I shuffled furniture around to block off the strong sunlight and tweaked things a bit more to her liking.
She sat with me as I ate my brekkie at 12.30 because I was too busy earlier and forgot it.
I've just given her a third breakfast of her own and oh look, she's absolutely exhausted poor girl. All that watching is too much for such a sensitive soul it seems.


----------



## Charity

We were out on patrol just before 7 o'clock this morning and watching for next door's cats. We had the catproof netting repaired yesterday so, hopefully, we won't be seeing so much of them now.


----------



## KingPrawnNoodles

Cully said:


> Oh bless her. How old is she?


She is 20 years young


----------



## Bethanjane22

For sisters who claim to not like each other much, they do spend an awful lot of time near one another.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Sorry for the double post, but the girls are enjoying some time out in the garden and are looking particularly lush today :Cat:Cat


----------



## lillytheunicorn

Someone wants attentions


----------



## lillytheunicorn

The blue terror discovered ham fir the first time, I think we can safely say she loved it.


----------



## Smoosh

We spent the afternoon in the garden having a clear up with nanny and grandpaw. It started raining, so we had fish and chips snuggled under the umbrella :Cat


----------



## Maurey

A story in 4 photos.































Bonus of Chips beingly pleasingly round. Also surprised he's not lost all his fluff for winter yet. Jum certainly has


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Maurey I just love Chips' muzzle, he looks so like a little lion


----------



## raysmyheart

20210919_140615.jpg

Playful Speedy♥


----------



## LeArthur

Did Arthur want the lap?










Or just that place on the sofa?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, my little Battenberg, you are not daft are you


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, my little Battenberg, you are not daft are you


Only sometimes


----------



## Charity

Toppy has never quite grasped the proper use of the tent


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy has never quite grasped the proper use of the tent
> 
> View attachment 476549
> 
> 
> View attachment 476548


Very good imagination though. It looks like a raft today and pirate Toppy is clinging on until rescued. Bunteeee!!!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Very good imagination though. It looks like a raft today and pirate Toppy is clinging on until rescued. Bunteeee!!!


He's not the only one with good imagination


----------



## Bethanjane22

Me: Oh look! They're sitting on there together! So cute! :Cat










Two seconds later…










:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Willow_Warren

Bethanjane22 said:


> Me: Oh look! They're sitting on there together! So cute! :Cat
> 
> View attachment 476579
> 
> 
> Two seconds later…
> 
> View attachment 476580
> 
> 
> :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


can't live with each other… can't live without each other either!

I think deep down they want to love each other x


----------



## Psygon

I know you all know that I live with supertonk..

But did you know there is another superhero in our midst?!

It's..... Duh-nuh-nuh-nuh-nuh-nuh-nuh-nuh BATJAM (and Robin).


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I know you all know that I live with supertonk..
> 
> But did you know there is another superhero in our midst?!
> 
> It's..... Duh-nuh-nuh-nuh-nuh-nuh-nuh-nuh BATJAM (and Robin).
> View attachment 476620


I nearly choked on my tea!!:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Dolly - "Mummy Lottie has got my ball"










Mummy - " Lottie, give Dolly her ball back please"










Lottie - " come and get it wimp"










Dolly - " I think I'll go outside instead Mummy"


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Dolly - "Mummy Lottie has got my ball"
> 
> View attachment 476631
> 
> 
> Mummy - " Lottie, give Dolly her ball back please"
> 
> View attachment 476632
> 
> 
> Lottie - " come and get it wimp"
> 
> View attachment 476633
> 
> 
> Dolly - " I think I'll go outside instead Mummy"


Lottie is such a little minx!


----------



## Charity

It's not often I get Bunty's company in the afternoon 










Meanwhile Toppy's outside


----------



## Britt

Life is tough. Guss is exhausted


----------



## Maurey

Pouting that I walked past several times without petting her


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Dolly - "Mummy Lottie has got my ball"
> 
> View attachment 476631
> 
> 
> Mummy - " Lottie, give Dolly her ball back please"
> 
> View attachment 476632
> 
> 
> Lottie - " come and get it wimp"
> 
> View attachment 476633
> 
> 
> Dolly - " I think I'll go outside instead Mummy"


:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> Life is tough. Guss is exhausted
> 
> View attachment 476642


And looks very happy too.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Must… not… touch… :Bear:Bear


----------



## Psygon

bmr10 said:


> Must… not… touch… :Bear:Bear
> View attachment 476654


How long did you resist?? :-D


----------



## Cully

I put my new duvet and fleecy cover on at the weekend, and as usual, Misty was curious but cautious so avoided it.
Ah, bliss for a few days being able to stretch my legs out in bed.
But last night it must have been too hard to resist the warm cosiness, so.......








Back to me only allowed half the bed again.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I put my new duvet and fleecy cover on at the weekend, and as usual, Misty was curious but cautious so avoided it.
> Ah, bliss for a few days being able to stretch my legs out in bed.
> But last night it must have been too hard to resist the warm cosiness, so.......
> View attachment 476664
> 
> Back to me only allowed half the bed again.


Move Over Darling


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Move Over Darling


Hmph, Darling is _not_ the word I use when I wake up at 3am with cramp from being stuck scrunched up for hours. :Inpain


----------



## £54etgfb6

Psygon said:


> How long did you resist?? :-D


I cannot give in as long as I value the existence of my fingers!


----------



## Spirited_Violet

:Cat


----------



## Maurey

First time for everything I guess  first time they've cuddled and dozed off together without devolving into a tussle and one of them rubbing off






























This is the black donut bed btw, they're just buttheads about using it unless I drape my blanket over it


----------



## LittleEms

Anyone else's cats like to smush their face into something when they sleep?


----------



## Charity

I wish I was a cat :Cat


----------



## £54etgfb6

LittleEms said:


> Anyone else's cats like to smush their face into something when they sleep?
> 
> View attachment 476726


Miri this afternoon as I was studying… you'd think she was the one sitting exams…


----------



## Britt

Cully said:


> Oh congratulations. You've been patiently waiting and it's happening at last. I'm so pleased for you.


Thank you @Cullu


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Human Mother, whaddya mean it's a brand new oil cloth and I shouldn't sit on it? I need to Oscar-fy it, it doesn't smell like me!


----------



## popcornsmum

"Yeah I wouldn't trust me either!"


----------



## Cully

LittleEms said:


> Anyone else's cats like to smush their face into something when they sleep?
> 
> View attachment 476726


That's what I call the fell asleep in my dinner look.


----------



## LittleEms

Got a pair of clingers this morning! I went into the bathroom for a min


----------



## £54etgfb6

Was building a Lego set. Not anymore I guess…


----------



## Britt




----------



## Willsee

Maurey said:


> Pouting that I walked past several times without petting her
> 
> View attachment 476643
> View attachment 476644


Loving her ballerina feet


----------



## Maurey

Willsee said:


> Loving her ballerina feet


Yeah, it's very cute! Part of the reason I keep close track of her weight, though, on the off chance it affects/is related to her tendons/joints. That said, I honestly feel she sits like that bc it's more comfy for her - her paws are pretty huge for her size :Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum

Mittens is teething bless him so biting everything including trying to bite my hand, the computer wire, everything in sight! 
Popcorn is, well just Popcorn!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Mittens is teething bless him so biting everything including trying to bite my hand, the computer wire, everything in sight!
> Popcorn is, well just Popcorn!
> View attachment 476818
> View attachment 476819


Get him some rabbit ears ( hair on) from ZP, Amazon. Ollie loved them when he was teething


----------



## Cully

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Protector-Organizer-Protects-Critters-FUNZON/dp/B07FR722S8/r
Get this or similar from Amazon. Misty used to love anything dangly, including wires and cables. This just winds on and I can relax knowing she wont go up in a puff of smoke.


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Get him some rabbit ears ( hair on) from ZP, Amazon. Ollie loved them when he was teething


:Yuck


----------



## Charity

Someone looks like they've been caught out doing something naughty


----------



## popcornsmum

I do not even know what goes on in Popcorns head!! She's bonkers!! :Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

Nothing special… just because


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Someone looks like they've been caught out doing something naughty
> 
> View attachment 476920


What are you up to there Toppy, and who's your ginger friend?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> What are you up to there Toppy, and who's your ginger friend?


You mean Toppy Jr. He's usually tucked away in the corner but a large spider has taken up residence there at the moment so he's been temporarily rescued.


----------



## popcornsmum

Mittens is such a sweet boy who loves a chin rub!


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 476944
> 
> 
> View attachment 476945
> 
> 
> Nothing special… just because


Beautiful photos. Love Andre's semaphore ears


----------



## Willow_Warren

Not a cat obviously… but met this cow this morning on my walk and she wanted to kiss the phone!


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 476992
> 
> 
> Not a cat obviously… but met this cow this morning on my walk and she wanted to kiss the phone!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 476992
> 
> 
> Not a cat obviously… but met this cow this morning on my walk and she wanted to kiss the phone!


Phew! That's reassuring; for a moment I thought I needed an urgent appointment with my optometrist!


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 476992
> 
> 
> Not a cat obviously… but met this cow this morning on my walk and she wanted to kiss the phone!


I LOVE cows, they are such curious creatures, but I have been chased by a few in my time. When we lived in Shropshire, we lived next to the dairy farm who produced the milk for the muller yogurts, they were always escaping to get in my garden to eat my veg patch and flowers :Hilarious

Think about that face everyone, next time you want a steak :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> You mean Toppy Jr. He's usually tucked away in the corner but a large spider has taken up residence there at the moment so he's been temporarily rescued.


Oh of course, you are not a spider fan are you? Well, just remember that although you will see them inside at this time of year, they have no interest in us, just looking for a mate (like most teenage boys!) I guess the one found hiding behind Toppy Jr was probably quite comfy until discovered.
Don't tell me. I've not made you feel better about them have I?


----------



## LeArthur




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Some light reading there, Nora?


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> I LOVE cows, they are such curious creatures, but I have been chased by a few in my time. When we lived in Shropshire, we lived next to the dairy farm who produced the milk for the muller yogurts, they were always escaping to get in my garden to eat my veg patch and flowers :Hilarious
> 
> Think about that face everyone, next time you want a steak :Hilarious


There's a calf in the field near us who is all on his ( I presume hes a he!) ownsome except for some sheep! I feel so sad he's all alone as he lays there looking all beautiful but totally depressed! I went to Asda after driving past and couldn't bring myself to buy any beef which is what I'd gone to get coz i kept thinking of his sad sweet face! So I picked up all the vegan "meats", got the shopping in the car and OH said what have we got this week for dinner so I showed her all the vegan stuff and said it was coz of the sad cow and well she was like oh dear I'm gonna starve haha!


----------



## Psygon

***WARNING****
***SCARY STUFF COMING***

You've been warned!!!

CK is for scale...


----------



## popcornsmum

Psygon said:


> ***WARNING****
> ***SCARY STUFF COMING***
> 
> You've been warned!!!
> 
> CK is for scale...
> 
> View attachment 477066
> 
> View attachment 477067


OMFG!!!!! That was the same sized one on my bed last night!!! I can't even turn my light off tonight lol


----------



## popcornsmum

Chief Spider Hunter is taking her role very seriously!! Sitting there staring at the floor!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Psygon said:


> ***WARNING****
> ***SCARY STUFF COMING***
> 
> You've been warned!!!
> 
> CK is for scale...
> 
> View attachment 477066
> 
> View attachment 477067


I'm sorry I can't hit "like" as I'm still struggling to breath!

but one question: what is CK doing about the spider, seems totally oblivious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yep. That’s Oscar too. Doesn’t give a fig and CBA to chase/eat a spider…


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> I'm sorry I can't hit "like" as I'm still struggling to breath!
> 
> but one question: what is CK doing about the spider, seems totally oblivious


Plastic spider?


----------



## Charity

Why is it when someone tells you not to look at something or gives you a warning you just have to look. 

I couldn't sleep last night so at 1.30 I was sat in the kitchen, in the dark, with a cup of tea and decided to look on here. First thing I saw was the warning so I had to look didn't I. :Wideyed. Wish I hadn't :Jawdrop:Nailbiting. When I went back to bed (in the dark) all I could think about was the eight legs.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Why is it when someone tells you not to look at something or gives you a warning you just have to look.
> 
> I couldn't sleep last night so at 1.30 I was sat in the kitchen, in the dark, with a cup of tea and decided to look on here. First thing I saw was the warning so I had to look didn't I. :Wideyed. Wish I hadn't :Jawdrop:Nailbiting. When I went back to bed (in the dark) all I could think about was the eight legs.


Curiosity killed the cat


----------



## Cully

Too cold for an outdoor siesta today.








Just chillin wiv me pillows:Cat


----------



## Britt

Guss watching a video on YouTube


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> I LOVE cows, they are such curious creatures, but I have been chased by a few in my time. When we lived in Shropshire, we lived next to the dairy farm who produced the milk for the muller yogurts, they were always escaping to get in my garden to eat my veg patch and flowers :Hilarious
> 
> Think about that face everyone, next time you want a steak :Hilarious


We live next to fields of cows too. They are always escaping. They broke into our veg patch a couple of weeks and trampled all our winter veg  I still think they are cute though, and I say hello to them


----------



## Psygon

Willow_Warren said:


> I'm sorry I can't hit "like" as I'm still struggling to breath!
> 
> but one question: what is CK doing about the spider, seems totally oblivious


He was totally unfussed. Jammy came along and chased it under the sofa.. where as far as I know it still is


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> Why is it when someone tells you not to look at something or gives you a warning you just have to look.
> 
> I couldn't sleep last night so at 1.30 I was sat in the kitchen, in the dark, with a cup of tea and decided to look on here. First thing I saw was the warning so I had to look didn't I. :Wideyed. Wish I hadn't :Jawdrop:Nailbiting. When I went back to bed (in the dark) all I could think about was the eight legs.


Sorry


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 477122


Oh Toppy you are funny:Happy.


----------



## ewelsh

Libby - " no Mummy, don't touch it"


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Libby - " no Mummy, don't touch it"
> 
> View attachment 477128


What happened next?


----------



## Jaf

Lottie helping me fix my car.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Lottie helping me fix my car.
> 
> View attachment 477150


Helping, or supervising?
Missed you while you were AWOL. Glad you're back.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> What happened next?


I did as I was told and stopped touching it :Smuggrin


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> ***WARNING****
> ***SCARY STUFF COMING***
> 
> You've been warned!!!
> 
> CK is for scale...
> 
> View attachment 477066
> 
> View attachment 477067


Wowzer! That is a big one!

I don't mind these types of spiders, I'll happily scoop them up and put them outside. It's the Charlotte's Webb type spiders that freak me out. The ones with the big bodies that make webs right across my door way, so I end up walking into it and then freaking out because the spider is in my hair


----------



## Charity

I have absolutely no trouble doing Toppy's weigh-in. As soon as I get the scales out and put them on the floor, he climbs on board. The hardest bit is trying to get him to stay still.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> I have absolutely no trouble doing Toppy's weigh-in. As soon as I get the scales out and put them on the floor, he climbs on board. The hardest bit is trying to get him to stay still.
> 
> View attachment 477170


Oh Toppy, you are such a good boy!


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> I have absolutely no trouble doing Toppy's weigh-in. As soon as I get the scales out and put them on the floor, he climbs on board. The hardest bit is trying to get him to stay still.
> 
> View attachment 477170


Toppy you are sooooo funny. Xx


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> Helping, or supervising?
> Missed you while you were AWOL. Glad you're back.


Well not so much helping as hindering. She did test my reflexes by jumping on my back. Oww. And got me to practice my patience skills. Tried putting her in the house as she does occasionally go in, but she just came straight out the cat flap and came and shouted at me. Love her.

It's nice to back, I've missed you too.


----------



## ewelsh

Yes you have been missed @Jaf hope your ok x


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Well not so much helping as hindering. She did test my reflexes by jumping on my back. Oww. And got me to practice my patience skills. Tried putting her in the house as she does occasionally go in, but she just came straight out the cat flap and came and shouted at me. Love her.
> 
> It's nice to back, I've missed you too.


How's the rest of the furry gang? All well I hope.


----------



## Bethanjane22

These two this morning preparing for a hard day doing absolutely nothing!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Not a good photo but is there a better way start a holiday from work than to have Lola curled up on my feet (yes the pink grey white stripe are my fluffy socks)


----------



## Psygon

I took this pic yesterday afternoon and posted it on a Facebook group. Someone said her whiskers looked like spider webs...










So....


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I took this pic yesterday afternoon and posted it on a Facebook group. Someone said her whiskers looked like spider webs...
> 
> View attachment 477201
> 
> 
> So....
> View attachment 477202


Ooh, if I peered into a spiders web and saw huge eyes like that it would freak me out.


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> Ooh, if I peered into a spiders web and saw huge eyes like that it would freak me out.


I'm having computer issues this morning so while I wait for updates to apply I improved my pic  I'm thinking based on what you've said these would be scary stories


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I'm having computer issues this morning so while I wait for updates to apply I improved my pic  I'm thinking based on what you've said these would be scary stories
> View attachment 477204


Can't wait for the first chapter






:Nailbiting


----------



## Lunarags

its a CATerpillar!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

I wonder if you can have too many kitty cuddles in one day?



























(I have managed a 7 mile walk and some lunch)


----------



## Psygon

Yes, thank you jammy. That really helps with product photography...


----------



## H.M

I think Danbi is broken. Yesterday evening I opened the door to the living room and took one step forward and for some reason I just stand there for a while just staring into space and then I realise I'm stepping on something weird so I look down and it was Danbi's tail. He's just sitting there like nothing happened. No screeching and running away.

Today Danbi was very crazy. He was running like a headless chicken. He ran so fast he slams himself into the kitchen cupboard and then walks off as if nothing happened. He played it cool.

He even acts like a guard dog. If he hears a cat fight outside he stands like those dogs on duty, very pointed. And run towards where it comes from and growls while standing guard. Very much like a dog he he always on the way lying spaced out on the floor.

Here's the faulty cat


----------



## H.M

Kisu is very cosy









BTW, anyone watched squid game? If you haven't then I URGE you to watch it. I am very happy it is getting the hype it deserves. Looking forward to season 2 if they decide to make it.


----------



## LittleEms

Is dat my best fren Charliee? Says Bee


----------



## Willow_Warren

That's a garden sieve you're sitting in sweetie










(he curled up in it the other day but I missed the photo opportunity)


----------



## popcornsmum

The story to this pic is over in the Cat Behaviour thread but let's just say I had a breakthrough with Madam tonight!!! (Poor Monk Monk always gets bunny kicked!!)


----------



## Psygon

popcornsmum said:


> The story to this pic is over in the Cat Behaviour thread but let's just say I had a breakthrough with Madam tonight!!! (Poor Monk Monk always gets bunny kicked!!)
> View attachment 477298


The breakthrough seems really promising. I hadn't read your post about the game of tag before. I think Waffles does that a bit, we call it the chase me game. She doesn't actually tag us but she definitely likes the idea of chase, hide and pounce (on me... Or Jammy... But jammy is not keen on the game...).


----------



## Psygon

We got a thermometer you can point at things so obviously it's good to test it on tonks.

CK in front of the fire....









Side pointing away from fire...









Tummy temp pointing at fire... He is toasty!


----------



## popcornsmum

Psygon said:


> The breakthrough seems really promising. I hadn't read your post about the game of tag before. I think Waffles does that a bit, we call it the chase me game. She doesn't actually tag us but she definitely likes the idea of chase, hide and pounce (on me... Or Jammy... But jammy is not keen on the game...).


Aww bless Jammy!!! Popcorn actually tags us on the leg and then hides and when she's tagged she stands up on her back legs and waves her paws about excitedly trying to get us! She's so hilarious! Lol


----------



## Bethanjane22

I took the beds off the cat tree so I could give it a good hoover. I turn around to find this :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Willsee

Is anyone else having problems because of this dreadful weather? My two are spending the day either constantly whining at the door or fighting


----------



## Willow_Warren

Bethanjane22 said:


> I took the beds off the cat tree so I could give it a good hoover. I turn around to find this :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 477338


that's so cute!



Willsee said:


> Is anyone else having problems because of this dreadful weather? My two are spending the day either constantly whining at the door or fighting
> 
> View attachment 477341


fortunately Andre went out for a few hours earlier before the rain started! Lola's been in and out also before the rain! Miserable now though and not showing any signs of stopping! Give me 5 minutes and I'll be whinging!


----------



## LittleEms

Bugsy says he is bored because he doesn't want to go out in the rain and he has absolutely nothing to play with inside. He says this of course, from inside of his catit track toy


----------



## Bethanjane22

The look of pure hatred on Luna's face because her sister had the audacity to get up on the bed with us too. She's such a stroppy little madam!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Terrible photos… I'm curled up in the sofa with Lola in my feet and Andre draped across my lap. I thought having 2 cats on my lap would be my dream… but… my knees are suffering and my back killing me and I really want a biscuit!


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Terrible photos… I'm curled up in the sofa with Lola in my feet and Andre draped across my lap. I thought having 2 cats on my lap would be my dream… but… my knees are suffering and my back killing me and I really want a biscuit!
> 
> View attachment 477411
> 
> 
> View attachment 477412
> 
> 
> View attachment 477413


At least you're not desperate for the loo


----------



## H.M

My poor Oreo hurt his ear. 2 days ago he got a little cut and so I cleaned it up. Yesterday I bought the antiseptic from [email protected] and applied it. About 1 hour 30 mins ago he must have opened up his wound and blood was pouring out. It was splattered all over the kitchen floor, wall and window and across the living room floor. It looked like a murder scene.

My mum mopped the floor while I wiped away the blood from Oreo's head and ear. Then my mum called the emergency. She advised we apply pressure on the wound with cotton and put on a cone. Luckily we had a cone lying around. Poor Oreo was not happy. He growled at Danbi to stay away. Gave lots of treats to make him feel better.

Please send Oreo some positive vibes.


----------



## H.M

He's finally settled down now


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh Orea… I know it’s tempting but leave your ear alone so it can heal!


It does look a bit “angry”. Must hurt


----------



## LeArthur

Bird watching is a group activity


----------



## Charity

We all have to be very quiet in case we wake Toppy


----------



## Charity

H.M said:


> My poor Oreo hurt his ear. 2 days ago he got a little cut and so I cleaned it up. Yesterday I bought the antiseptic from [email protected] and applied it. About 1 hour 30 mins ago he must have opened up his wound and blood was pouring out. It was splattered all over the kitchen floor, wall and window and across the living room floor. It looked like a murder scene.
> 
> My mum mopped the floor while I wiped away the blood from Oreo's head and ear. Then my mum called the emergency. She advised we apply pressure on the wound with cotton and put on a cone. Luckily we had a cone lying around. Poor Oreo was not happy. He growled at Danbi to stay away. Gave lots of treats to make him feel better.
> 
> Please send Oreo some positive vibes.
> View attachment 477414
> View attachment 477415
> View attachment 477416
> View attachment 477417


Poor Oreo, that doesn't look at all pleasant. Hope he's feeling better soon xx


----------



## Britt

Guss


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Oreo  Heal fast baby boy xx


----------



## lullabydream




----------



## Britt




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> We all have to be very quiet in case we wake Toppy
> 
> View attachment 477435


Oh Bunty are you making sure you're brother sleeps peacefully ?
@Charity that photo is just too adorable


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> We all have to be very quiet in case we wake Toppy
> 
> View attachment 477435


Yep, I'd be inclined to do as Bunty says too.:Nailbiting


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova says Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## ewelsh

Are you better Nova & Luna? X


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Are you better Nova & Luna? X


They both seem better, appetites are fine and Nova is back to her regular movements. Luna went on Saturday but hasn't been since. They are both weeing absolutely fine, eating and playing. I've had a good feel of their tummies and neither of them seem in any discomfort.

The vets did call me this morning and just said to keep an eye on her and if she doesn't go to the toilet again by tomorrow to call back and they can give me something to help her along. Hopefully it doesn't come to that!


----------



## Charity

I decided to get some old beds down from the loft today and they were very popular again. It pays to take things away from cats sometimes for a while and then get them out again, it renews their interest.


----------



## Psygon

With Instagram down Ted was forced to read a book rather than update his grid.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ted, you are awesome


----------



## Charity

Well done Super Ted, I see you're on the right page :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

@H.M how's Oreo today?


----------



## H.M

Charity said:


> @H.M how's Oreo today?


Much better thanks for asking. The cone was taken off this morning and he left his ear alone and he seemed very well.

However, at 10pm after his bed time meal I put a few drops of antiseptic and then he started scratching at it so I'm thinking that could be the reason why his wound opened yesterday. So I wet a tissue and wiped away the antiseptic and then he left his ear alone again. I'll be keeping an eye on his ear to make sure it heals up nicely.


----------



## £54etgfb6

H.M said:


> Much better thanks for asking. The cone was taken off this morning and he left his ear alone and he seemed very well.
> 
> However, at 10pm after his bed time meal I put a few drops of antiseptic and then he started scratching at it so I'm thinking that could be the reason why his wound opened yesterday. So I wet a tissue and wiped away the antiseptic and then he left his ear alone again. I'll be keeping an eye on his ear to make sure it heals up nicely.


Sorry to interject but you could phone your vet and ask if they think salt dissolved in water would be a good alternative to antiseptic solution? Saline solution has antiseptic properties and will probably sting his ear less than antiseptic solution. Hope he's feeling less irritated soon!!


----------



## jasperthecat

01.45am, I'm just about to call it a night in my music room when in wanders Jasper who then proceeds to climb up onto one of my amp stacks and start chewing the guitar strap. Before you know it, Ollie comes wandering in all jealous after hearing me telling Jasper off for chewing ( Jasper does it intentionally to wind me up and then runs off) and not to be outdone Ollie starts reaching up intimidating Jasper. Next thing Jasper jumps down and I can hear Jasper calling for him and both of them hurtling around the house chasing each other.

I closed them out of the room while I finished off what I was doing and Jasper has just banged on the door to be let in again. I somehow don't think I'll get to sleep any time soon with those two boys full of it so I might as well go down and make a cuppa and have a snack before hitting the sheets.


----------



## Britt

Gussy wishes you a lovely day


----------



## slartibartfast

Another bookworm...


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I decided to get some old beds down from the loft today and they were very popular again. It pays to take things away from cats sometimes for a while and then get them out again, it renews their interest.
> 
> View attachment 477462
> 
> 
> View attachment 477463


I'm glad those beds are getting an airing again instead of just gathering dust. I do the same with Misty, putting stuff away when she loses interest, whether it's food, beds or toys.
I wonder if they realise we're just recycling, or think it's all new stuff.


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> View attachment 477478
> Gussy wishes you a lovely day


How are things with Guss now, has he settled down?


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> They both seem better, appetites are fine and Nova is back to her regular movements. Luna went on Saturday but hasn't been since. They are both weeing absolutely fine, eating and playing. I've had a good feel of their tummies and neither of them seem in any discomfort.
> 
> The vets did call me this morning and just said to keep an eye on her and if she doesn't go to the toilet again by tomorrow to call back and they can give me something to help her along. Hopefully it doesn't come to that!


Any movements for Luna @Bethanjane22


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Any movements for Luna @Bethanjane22


Yes! Woohoo! She went as soon as I got home from work yesterday


----------



## H.M

It's Oreo's birthday today. He is 2 years young.


----------



## SbanR

H.M said:


> It's Oreo's birthday today. He is 2 years young.
> View attachment 477502
> View attachment 477503


Happy birthday Oreo. Enjoying your birthday lunch?


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri has a new toy. It's brought out a tiger in her! Or a shark? (those teeth!)























A big rest after such excitement


----------



## Charity

H.M said:


> It's Oreo's birthday today. He is 2 years young.
> View attachment 477502
> View attachment 477503


Happy Birthday Oreo, good job it wasn't yesterday when you were feeling yuk.


----------



## jasperthecat

H.M said:


> It's Oreo's birthday today. He is 2 years young.
> View attachment 477502
> View attachment 477503


My two would be terrified of a raw chicken drumstick

If I put one of those down for them they would run away...I once put a cooked lamb bone down on the kitchen floor just to see how they would react before I put it in the bin...it was as if the creature from the Black Lagoon had suddenly appeared. 

The same happened when I put down a chicken carcass which was headed for the bin. They wouldn't go near it!


----------



## jasperthecat

For some reason my pic which accompanied my earlier post (#29409) wouldn't post. will try again!










Still no luck...must check to see the cause?


----------



## H.M

SbanR said:


> Happy birthday Oreo. Enjoying your birthday lunch?


Oreo said he loved it very much and did not want to share with Danbi. Not that Danbi would eat it anyways. He will just play with it and try bring it inside. Danbi doesn't understand that he is supposed to eat it not play with it:Facepalm He prefer chunks.



Charity said:


> Happy Birthday Oreo, good job it wasn't yesterday when you were feeling yuk.
> 
> View attachment 477524


Oreo says thank you for wishing him a happy birthday. He is having is afternoon beauty nap at the moment beside his monkey friend

























jasperthecat said:


> My two would be terrified of a raw chicken drumstick
> 
> If I put one of those down for them they would run away...I once put a cooked lamb bone down on the kitchen floor just to see how they would react before I put it in the bin...it was as if the creature from the Black Lagoon had suddenly appeared.
> 
> The same happened when I put down a chicken carcass which was headed for the bin. They wouldn't go near it!


Oreo is CRAZY for raw. He'll tray stick his head in the bowl before I'm even done weighing his meal. He has no patience.


----------



## Cully

@H.M 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Oreo. Hope you are getting well and truly spoiled.
Now don't forget to share your treats:Cat.


----------



## H.M

Cully said:


> @H.M
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Oreo. Hope you are getting well and truly spoiled.
> Now don't forget to share your treats:Cat.


His bday gift will come any day now, along with Danbi's late bday gift. I was hoping it would come today but unfortunately not. I hope he loves it


----------



## Cully

H.M said:


> His bday gift will come any day now, along with Danbi's late bday gift. I was hoping it would come today but unfortunately not. I hope he loves it


Somehow, I think you're more excited about it than they are atm. Until it arrives that is.


----------



## H.M

Cully said:


> Somehow, I think you're more excited about it than they are atm. Until it arrives that is.


Very true. The last 2 days I've asked my mum if she wants to know what I bought them and she said to leave it as a surprise. I can't keep it in any longer. AAHHH


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I may as well reside myself to not sitting in that side of the sofa ever again 










H x


----------



## LittleEms

Spent a good 15 minutes looking for Bug this afternoon only to find him stuffed into a basket inside the empty log basket


----------



## cheekyscrip

He loves handbags xxx


----------



## Willsee

cheekyscrip said:


> He loves handbags xxx
> View attachment 477539


Just look at that squishy face


----------



## Willsee

Charlie wants wand play but I'm cooking dinner


----------



## Willsee

LittleEms said:


> Spent a good 15 minutes looking for Bug this afternoon only to find him stuffed into a basket inside the empty log basket
> 
> View attachment 477530


I hope he's feeling a bit better xxxx


----------



## Psygon

Oh my, says Jammy. Who are these gorgeous cover girls??

(My calendar arrived - I love it!).


----------



## Charity

It looks great @Psygon


----------



## LittleEms

Willsee said:


> I hope he's feeling a bit better xxxx


Bugs is 100% his normal, chatty and food-obsessed self again


----------



## Bethanjane22

Cat or baby?


----------



## Psygon

Bethanjane22 said:


> Cat or baby?
> 
> View attachment 477554


Babycat!


----------



## popcornsmum

This is the cat who nearly fell in the bath! (A full bath with a Lush pumpkin bath ballistic in it!) She sits on the side when I have a bath and well the orange water fooled her so she stuck her paw in and slipped and only didn't fall completely in because I pushed her up and out! Silly sausage Popcorn!


----------



## Guest

Happy birthday Oreo - you are super cute


----------



## slartibartfast

Happy Birthday Oreo! Hope your toys arrive soon.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mystique, looks like she has hangover. Well, there's always valerian in the house...


----------



## slartibartfast

Lucy loves his tunnel.


----------



## slartibartfast

A boy and his fox.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Psygon said:


> Babycat!


Babycat do doo do do do doooo, babycat do do do do do doooooooo….

Thanks for the ear worm! Argh!


----------



## Guest

@slartibartfast 
Nice photos - I especially love the ' boy & his fox' set.


----------



## slartibartfast

J. Dawson said:


> @slartibartfast
> Nice photos - I especially love the ' boy & his fox' set.


It's his birthday foxie, it was love at first sight!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> Babycat!


Just came across this photo from 3 years ago, only a couple of days after bringing them home!

Nothing has changed with Luna, she still loves being held like a baby :Cat


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Just came across this photo from 3 years ago, only a couple of days after bringing them home!
> 
> Nothing has changed with Luna, she still loves being held like a baby :Cat
> 
> View attachment 477566


Small sweeties have grown into large lovelies xx


----------



## Charity

Play time again


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Small sweeties have grown into large lovelies xx


It's hard to believe they were ever this small! They are big balls of fluff now :Cat


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> Play time again
> 
> View attachment 477585


Is that one of the toys I made for SS last year??  I'm surprised (pleased!) it hasn't broken!


----------



## Psygon

Bethanjane22 said:


> Just came across this photo from 3 years ago, only a couple of days after bringing them home!
> 
> Nothing has changed with Luna, she still loves being held like a baby :Cat
> 
> View attachment 477566


That's a super cute photo


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, whaddya mean it's not Boxing Day yet? I think you'll find you're mistaken"


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, whaddya mean it's not Boxing Day yet? I think you'll find you're mistaken"
> 
> View attachment 477588


Goodness Oscar, that's not a box, it's a hotel.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, whaddya mean it's not Boxing Day yet? I think you'll find you're mistaken"
> 
> View attachment 477588


Every day is Boxing Day!!! Boxes forever!!!


----------



## H.M

ATTENTION everyone
It's time to celebrate. Kisu has gained weight. She was always 2.8kg which is under the ideal weight. Then 3 to 3.5 months ago she dropped to 2.7kg. She would not gain weight no matter how much she eats. She been on raw for about 1.5 months now and she is now 2.95kg.








Danbi is a whopping 5.6kg!:Jawdrop


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Is that one of the toys I made for SS last year??  I'm surprised (pleased!) it hasn't broken!


Yes it is, they're still playing with some of your toys :Cat


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, whaddya mean it's not Boxing Day yet? I think you'll find you're mistaken"
> 
> View attachment 477588


Love it.


----------



## Charity

Very relaxed today which is a good job as she's got a day at the vets on Friday for a dental


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Very relaxed today which is a good job as she's got a day at the vets on Friday for a dental
> 
> View attachment 477600


Ignorance is bliss Bunty !


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Very relaxed today which is a good job as she's got a day at the vets on Friday for a dental
> 
> View attachment 477600


Yes I agree, best not mention it until the last minute. Poor Bunty.


----------



## Cully

Misty's having a bit of an issue with the wind and rain, so this is her safe place at the moment.


----------



## popcornsmum

Mittens is clearly cold! Laying on my leg with his chin on my knee!


----------



## lymorelynn

Just had a play with my 'grown-up' camera :Cat:Snaphappy


----------



## LittleEms

Queen Bee


----------



## Willsee

And they sleep …………


----------



## Cully

Willsee said:


> And they sleep …………
> 
> View attachment 477667


Aw that's so sweet.


----------



## Charity

Good vibes wanted please as off first thing to the vets for Bunty's dental op. She's having her supper just before 9.00 tonight then its no food until sometime tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Bunty, I shall hold you in my thoughts and hope all goes super smoothly. Hope you and Mr C are okay and not stressing too much @Charity. Paws crossed for a nice late lunch tomorrow, little lady xx


----------



## Emmasian

Good luck Bunty, it will be worth it in the end. I'm sure Mummy will have something nice for you tomorrow afternoon xxx


----------



## Charity

I've got to be very crafty in the morning, she is so quick as realising something is up and disappearing.


----------



## SbanR

Good luck for tomorrow Bunty, hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Cully

Hope everything goes well tomorrow and she isn't upset by the journey.
Be a brave girl Bunty and you can have a nice sleep then special dinner when you get home.


----------



## Willsee

Good luck tomorrow Bunty


----------



## slartibartfast

Everything crossed here for Bunty!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Sending purrs for Bunty xx


----------



## ewelsh

Thinking of our beautiful Bunty and of course a very worried mum xx


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Just had a play with my 'grown-up' camera :Cat:Snaphappy
> View attachment 477622
> View attachment 477623
> View attachment 477624


ummmm excuse me! You have something to tell us?


----------



## Charity

It took me twice as long as usual to get to the vets this morning due to traffic hold ups etc. I put a blanket over the carrier which seemed to work as Bunty was a lot quieter (not quiet, but quieter) than usual when she is yelling piercingly in my eardrums and panicking. She's third on the list after two neuterings so probably have to wait until after 11.00 which is a shame. Now I'll have to keep busy.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> It took me twice as long as usual to get to the vets this morning due to traffic hold ups etc. I put a blanket over the carrier which seemed to work as Bunty was a lot quieter (not quiet, but quieter) than usual when she is yelling piercingly in my eardrums and panicking. She's third on the list after two neuterings so probably have to wait until after 11.00 which is a shame. Now I'll have to keep busy.


It's a horrible job isn't it, your probably more stressed than Bunty. Keep busy x


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie checking for mice amongst the logs.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola is supervising the hedge cutting!


----------



## Charity

Some busy cats outdoors today, well done Lottie and Lola. Unfortunately, some aren't as industrious as others and insist on being on light duties


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> ummmm excuse me! You have something to tell us?


What??? Coco, Sybyl and Lolita. No new kitties. Coco's spay? Did I not say I was retiring her after her last litter? Have I forgotten any other news? I don't think so


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> What??? Coco, Sybyl and Lolita. No new kitties. Coco's spay? Did I not say I was retiring her after her last litter? Have I forgotten any other news? I don't think so


Oh I saw a shaved patch and thought hello :Hilarious:Hilarious

I'll wait for the new year then


----------



## Cully

Not again!








Poor Google once again given an impossible search to perform. 
Pjfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffcccff etc
Thanks Misty, I've got to clear it now.


----------



## popcornsmum

This is called the "catch the DVD sign as it floats along" game! Mittens is an expert at it as you can see!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> This is called the "catch the DVD sign as it floats along" game! Mittens is an expert at it as you can see!
> View attachment 477696
> 
> View attachment 477697
> 
> View attachment 477698


Will the wall mounting take his weight once he grows into a 6k+ lad I wonder???


----------



## 1507601

Triss has been very cuddly with my husband the past few days. She spent four hours like this asleep last night and is back there again. It's so cute.


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> This is called the "catch the DVD sign as it floats along" game! Mittens is an expert at it as you can see!
> View attachment 477696
> 
> View attachment 477697
> 
> View attachment 477698


Arrgh, claw scratches on the screen!!:Arghh


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> Arrgh, claw scratches on the screen!!:Arghh
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:HilariousI trimmed his claws the other day so no damage occurred!!


----------



## Charity

Here's Bunty leaving the vets. She's had three teeth removed and there was quite a lot of inflammation so she has some antibiotics and painkillers to take for the next few days. Got to go back next week to have a check up. The first thing she wanted when she got home was something to eat, she wouldn't eat at the vets of course. She's a bit restless but I think she's now gone to her bed as usual.

Toppy's being very unpleasant, he's not keen on the vet smell, brings back horrid memories. He's been swearing at her and given her a clout.  She never treats him like that when he comes back from the vets.

_Get me home Mother_


----------



## Milo’s mum

Poor Bunty, nobody likes dental.
How often do you take your cats for dental?


----------



## LittleEms

Charity said:


> Here's Bunty leaving the vets. She's had three teeth removed and there was quite a lot of inflammation so she has some antibiotics and painkillers to take for the next few days. Got to go back next week to have a check up. The first thing she wanted when she got home was something to eat, she wouldn't eat at the vets of course. She's a bit restless but I think she's now gone to her bed as usual.
> 
> Toppy's being very unpleasant, he's not keen on the vet smell, brings back horrid memories. He's been swearing at her and given her a clout.  She never treats him like that when he comes back from the vets.
> 
> _Get me home Mother_
> View attachment 477710


Aw poor Bunty. Hopefully she will be feeling better asap.


----------



## Charity

Milo's mum said:


> Poor Bunty, nobody likes dental.
> How often do you take your cats for dental?


I think most cats have dental issues at some time in their life which is why insurance companies sometimes won't cover it. This is coming out of my pocket as my policy doesn't cover dental - £600+. This is the second time Bunty's had trouble and they did say last time it would happen again. The more teeth come out the better I think . It's not something you generally realise they have because they hide it so well, it just comes up at annual check ups. I'm sure she's been in pain or discomfort as the vet said there was quite a lot of inflammation.


----------



## Cully

Ouch for your pocket and ouch for poor Bunty @Charity .
Toppy that really was very mean. I seem to remember Bunty being very sympathetic when you had your dental.
Hmm, thinking about it, I think she actually marched over to you and demanded to know what all the fuss was about.
Ok, clout permitted.
All will be forgiven by tomorrow no doubt.


----------



## Psygon

The latest in home organization.... Cat-egorized.


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> Here's Bunty leaving the vets. She's had three teeth removed and there was quite a lot of inflammation so she has some antibiotics and painkillers to take for the next few days. Got to go back next week to have a check up. The first thing she wanted when she got home was something to eat, she wouldn't eat at the vets of course. She's a bit restless but I think she's now gone to her bed as usual.
> 
> Toppy's being very unpleasant, he's not keen on the vet smell, brings back horrid memories. He's been swearing at her and given her a clout.  She never treats him like that when he comes back from the vets.
> 
> _Get me home Mother_
> View attachment 477710


Sorry to hear toppy is not very happy at bunty being at the vet. Hope that calms down.


----------



## SbanR

Awww poor Bunty. It's all done now. Hope you had an extra special supper.


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Will the wall mounting take his weight once he grows into a 6k+ lad I wonder???


:Nailbiting haha! If he's anything like his tank of a sister he won't be able to jump up there :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Here's Bunty leaving the vets. She's had three teeth removed and there was quite a lot of inflammation so she has some antibiotics and painkillers to take for the next few days. Got to go back next week to have a check up. The first thing she wanted when she got home was something to eat, she wouldn't eat at the vets of course. She's a bit restless but I think she's now gone to her bed as usual.
> 
> Toppy's being very unpleasant, he's not keen on the vet smell, brings back horrid memories. He's been swearing at her and given her a clout.  She never treats him like that when he comes back from the vets.
> 
> _Get me home Mother_
> View attachment 477710


Oh bless her heart!!! Poor wee girl! And Toppy as for you! Popcorn sends you a boop and tells you to be kind to Bunty!!! Popcorn says you are suppose to be a lovely chilled ginger boy! Only she is allowed to clout everyone!!


----------



## Emmasian

Get well soon Bunty, you will feel better after a few days extra special care. Tippy will come round I promise xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, Bunty, I hope you are feeling better this morning after a nice sleep and a yummy dinner. Hope she's doing well @Charity xx


----------



## ewelsh

Another wondering how darling Buntys night went? I hope Toppy has stopped swearing!


----------



## Charity

Bunty is absolutely fine this morning and was a lot happier yesterday when she got back than I thought she'd be. One thing I really like about our vets is they keep the animals in until they have fully recovered and are alert and back to normal, unlike some I've had. I've got two lots of medication to put in her food and, thankfully, she is eating well so getting it. 

Toppy on the other hand is being absolutely vile! :Jawdrop If she gets anywhere near him he hisses, growls, spits, slaps, then she runs away. You should see his face, he is in such a strop. I tried wiping Bunty with Toppy's own scent but that hasn't made any difference. I've sprayed Feliway everywhere. Honestly, he wasn't like this last time she went in but perhaps its bringing back back memories of his own recent experiences. Bunty' now disappeared to her sanctuary under the bed. Hoping things will improve as the day wears on. 

I'm on my own all day today with a recovering cat, a sulky moody cat and a mad dog. Wish me luck.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Bunty is absolutely fine this morning and was a lot happier yesterday when she got back than I thought she'd be. One thing I really like about our vets is they keep the animals in until they have fully recovered and are alert and back to normal, unlike some I've had. I've got two lots of medication to put in her food and, thankfully, she is eating well so getting it.
> 
> Toppy on the other hand is being absolutely vile! :Jawdrop If she gets anywhere near him he hisses, growls, spits, slaps, then she runs away. You should see his face, he is in such a strop. I tried wiping Bunty with Toppy's own scent but that hasn't made any difference. I've sprayed Feliway everywhere. Honestly, he wasn't like this last time she went in but perhaps its bringing back back memories of his own recent experiences. Bunty' now disappeared to her sanctuary under the bed. Hoping things will improve as the day wears on.
> 
> I'm on my own all day today with a recovering cat, a sulky moody cat and a mad dog. Wish me luck.


Oh no! I hope he recognises her again soon and they get back to bring cuddle buddies!


----------



## Bethanjane22

This tent was the best £3 I've ever spent!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh gosh @Charity good luck wishes most definitely on the way! Come on Toppy, enough with the being mean now. Glad you're feeling okay Bunty xx


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> This tent was the best £3 I've ever spent!
> 
> View attachment 477736
> View attachment 477737
> View attachment 477738
> View attachment 477739


Same here, these are a real favourite with Toppy. You don't have to spend lots to get something which proves very popular, sometimes cheaper is best


----------



## ewelsh

Come on Toppy, snap out of it…. Men hey! :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Toppy's not even speaking to me, he's spent all morning so far in the garden. Perhaps Mr Tickle will cheer him up.


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> Toppy's not even speaking to me, he's spent all morning so far in the garden. Perhaps Mr Tickle will cheer him up.
> 
> View attachment 477741


Hah hah

I hope Mr Tickle helps :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Oh Toppy! What a sulky, moody face Come on, snap out of it now.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Bunty is absolutely fine this morning and was a lot happier yesterday when she got back than I thought she'd be. One thing I really like about our vets is they keep the animals in until they have fully recovered and are alert and back to normal, unlike some I've had. I've got two lots of medication to put in her food and, thankfully, she is eating well so getting it.
> 
> Toppy on the other hand is being absolutely vile! :Jawdrop If she gets anywhere near him he hisses, growls, spits, slaps, then she runs away. You should see his face, he is in such a strop. I tried wiping Bunty with Toppy's own scent but that hasn't made any difference. I've sprayed Feliway everywhere. Honestly, he wasn't like this last time she went in but perhaps its bringing back back memories of his own recent experiences. Bunty' now disappeared to her sanctuary under the bed. Hoping things will improve as the day wears on.
> 
> I'm on my own all day today with a recovering cat, a sulky moody cat and a mad dog. Wish me luck.


Good luck!

Edit: come on Toppy, smile. It's Mr Tickle :Hilarious.


----------



## Psygon

Found an online tutorial this week that showed how to turn a Drona box from IKEA into a cat den. It looked really easy so thought, since we have a few spare drona boxes, would try it. Well, it wasn't the 5 minute job I assumed and just following the tutorial left a bit of a mess. So… I had to improvise and cover the outside, give it a fur trim and then I got carried away and lined the inner too and made a cushion for inside. But they like it so it was probably worth the effort













































https://ikeahackers.net/2016/06/kallax-cat-cave.html this was the tutorial… cutting the circle was not easy… making the flaps was messy and the fabric 
Just frayed all over the place.

Still I think it looks better (maybe a bit Christmas-y with its tartan and furry trims).


----------



## Cully

@Charity ,I hope there is more feline harmony tonight. Toppy isn't normally like that is he when Bunty's been to the vet. He's usually so laid back.
He's not feeling out of sorts is he and it's making him stroppy? Just looking for a reason.
Poor Bunty. Hope things improve asap.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @Charity ,I hope there is more feline harmony tonight. Toppy isn't normally like that is he when Bunty's been to the vet. He's usually so laid back.
> He's not feeling out of sorts is he and it's making him stroppy? Just looking for a reason.
> Poor Bunty. Hope things improve asap.


Yes I know, I've never seen him be unpleasant to her ever but I do think its just the vets. He's been a bit better this afternoon, they were sleeping quite close for an hour or two but if she gets really into his space, he will still hiss. They eat together though as usual. She's a bit wary of him at the moment.

Is he feeling out of sorts? Who knows. I'm hoping in a couple of days harmony will be restored.


----------



## TriTri

Psygon said:


> Found an online tutorial this week that showed how to turn a Drona box from IKEA into a cat den. It looked really easy so thought, since we have a few spare drona boxes, would try it. Well, it wasn't the 5 minute job I assumed and just following the tutorial left a bit of a mess. So… I had to improvise and cover the outside, give it a fur trim and then I got carried away and lined the inner too and made a cushion for inside. But they like it so it was probably worth the effort
> 
> View attachment 477784
> View attachment 477785
> View attachment 477786
> View attachment 477787
> View attachment 477788
> View attachment 477789
> 
> 
> https://ikeahackers.net/2016/06/kallax-cat-cave.html this was the tutorial… cutting the circle was not easy… making the flaps was messy and the fabric
> Just frayed all over the place.
> 
> Still I think it looks better (maybe a bit Christmas-y with its tartan and furry trims).


Lovely @Psygon, well done! I thought they looked Xmassy too. I love the last photo especially, saying "Beebo, thank you mum, we love it."


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Yes I know, I've never seen him be unpleasant to her ever but I do think its just the vets. He's been a bit better this afternoon, they were sleeping quite close for an hour or two but if she gets really into his space, he will still hiss. They eat together though as usual. She's a bit wary of him at the moment.
> 
> Is he feeling out of sorts? Who knows. I'm hoping in a couple of days harmony will be restored.


Two two brothers I cat sit are very close. But when Bertie had to have an op (undescended pompom) Buster hissed and growled at him for 2whole days and nights.
He seemed really afraid of him. Like he recognised him physically, but scared because he didn't smell or behave like normal. He must have been so upset and confused wondering who the imposter was.
I hope things are back to normal today.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Two two brothers I cat sit are very close. But when Bertie had to have an op (undescended pompom) Buster hissed and growled at him for 2whole days and nights.
> He seemed really afraid of him. Like he recognised him physically, but scared because he didn't smell or behave like normal. He must have been so upset and confused wondering who the imposter was.
> I hope things are back to normal today.


He is still hissing when she gets near to him. I fed them breakfast in separate rooms so it was more relaxed for Bunty. I noticed them out in the garden a while ago and Bunty was sat on the cat tower and she was where Toppy wanted to go. He stopped, then approached her, they touched noses (which I thought was a positive sign) then whack, up came the paw and smacked her in the face. She ran off. I've sprayed some more Feliway around but he's now gone out in the garden again and she's gone into her sanctuary.

She is fine with me, very playful and seems a lot happier now the nasty toofs is out.


----------



## ewelsh

Once upon a time, there was a little lonely sewing bobbing, who had fallen into a pot.










Little Bobbing needed help to get out of the pot, so rattled and rattled around the pot, hoping to be heard.

"Hello" said Libby










" can you help me get out please" said Bobbing

" I will try" said Libby



















Very swiftly Libby got little Bobbing out and rested him on the side of the pot..



















" Phew, thank you Libby, you are very kind to rescue me" said little Bobbing

" It's my pleasure" said Libby, then pushed little Bobbing back in the pot!










The end….


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Once upon a time, there was a little lonely sewing bobbing, who had fallen into a pot.
> 
> View attachment 477829
> 
> 
> Little Bobbing needed help to get out of the pot, so rattled and rattled around the pot, hoping to be heard.
> 
> "Hello" said Libby
> 
> View attachment 477831
> 
> 
> " can you help me get out please" said Bobbing
> 
> " I will try" said Libby
> 
> View attachment 477832
> 
> 
> View attachment 477833
> 
> 
> Very swiftly Libby got little Bobbing out and rested him on the side of the pot..
> 
> View attachment 477834
> 
> 
> View attachment 477835
> 
> 
> " Phew, thank you Libby, you are very kind to rescue me" said little Bobbing
> 
> " It's my pleasure" said Libby, then pushed little Bobbing back in the pot!
> 
> View attachment 477836
> 
> 
> The end….


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Hilarious, well done Beatrix Potter xx


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Once upon a time, there was a little lonely sewing bobbing, who had fallen into a pot.
> 
> View attachment 477829
> 
> 
> Little Bobbing needed help to get out of the pot, so rattled and rattled around the pot, hoping to be heard.
> 
> "Hello" said Libby
> 
> View attachment 477831
> 
> 
> " can you help me get out please" said Bobbing
> 
> " I will try" said Libby
> 
> View attachment 477832
> 
> 
> View attachment 477833
> 
> 
> Very swiftly Libby got little Bobbing out and rested him on the side of the pot..
> 
> View attachment 477834
> 
> 
> View attachment 477835
> 
> 
> " Phew, thank you Libby, you are very kind to rescue me" said little Bobbing
> 
> " It's my pleasure" said Libby, then pushed little Bobbing back in the pot!
> 
> View attachment 477836
> 
> 
> The end….


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

At least I'm back in good books


----------



## ewelsh

Good boy Toppy, have you been nice to Bunty also?


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Once upon a time, there was a little lonely sewing bobbing, who had fallen into a pot.
> 
> View attachment 477829
> 
> 
> Little Bobbing needed help to get out of the pot, so rattled and rattled around the pot, hoping to be heard.
> 
> "Hello" said Libby
> 
> View attachment 477831
> 
> 
> " can you help me get out please" said Bobbing
> 
> " I will try" said Libby
> 
> View attachment 477832
> 
> 
> View attachment 477833
> 
> 
> Very swiftly Libby got little Bobbing out and rested him on the side of the pot..
> 
> View attachment 477834
> 
> 
> View attachment 477835
> 
> 
> " Phew, thank you Libby, you are very kind to rescue me" said little Bobbing
> 
> " It's my pleasure" said Libby, then pushed little Bobbing back in the pot!
> 
> View attachment 477836
> 
> 
> The end….


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Good boy Toppy, have you been nice to Bunty also?


Not quite so bad today though some hissing still. It's a shame as when Bunty came home on Friday I was amazed at how relaxed she was yet since she's had all this hostility, she's just running away and hiding from everything at the moment, including me. :Arghh


----------



## 1507601

Charity said:


> Not quite so bad today though some hissing still. It's a shame as when Bunty came home on Friday I was amazed at how relaxed she was yet since she's had all this hostility, she's just running away and hiding from everything at the moment, including me. :Arghh


Poor cat


----------



## 1507601

Love this photo my husband took earlier


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> Once upon a time, there was a little lonely sewing bobbing, who had fallen into a pot.
> 
> View attachment 477829
> 
> 
> Little Bobbing needed help to get out of the pot, so rattled and rattled around the pot, hoping to be heard.
> 
> "Hello" said Libby
> 
> View attachment 477831
> 
> 
> " can you help me get out please" said Bobbing
> 
> " I will try" said Libby
> 
> View attachment 477832
> 
> 
> View attachment 477833
> 
> 
> Very swiftly Libby got little Bobbing out and rested him on the side of the pot..
> 
> View attachment 477834
> 
> 
> View attachment 477835
> 
> 
> " Phew, thank you Libby, you are very kind to rescue me" said little Bobbing
> 
> " It's my pleasure" said Libby, then pushed little Bobbing back in the pot!
> 
> View attachment 477836
> 
> 
> The end….


 this was hilarious to read!!!


----------



## Willsee

ewelsh said:


> Once upon a time, there was a little lonely sewing bobbing, who had fallen into a pot.
> 
> View attachment 477829
> 
> 
> Little Bobbing needed help to get out of the pot, so rattled and rattled around the pot, hoping to be heard.
> 
> "Hello" said Libby
> 
> View attachment 477831
> 
> 
> " can you help me get out please" said Bobbing
> 
> " I will try" said Libby
> 
> View attachment 477832
> 
> 
> View attachment 477833
> 
> 
> Very swiftly Libby got little Bobbing out and rested him on the side of the pot..
> 
> View attachment 477834
> 
> 
> View attachment 477835
> 
> 
> " Phew, thank you Libby, you are very kind to rescue me" said little Bobbing
> 
> " It's my pleasure" said Libby, then pushed little Bobbing back in the pot!
> 
> View attachment 477836
> 
> 
> The end….


l can't believe I actually gave the Bobbing a squeaky voice in my head as I read this


----------



## Britt

My Roucky who crossed the rainbow bridge on August 11 2021. I still cry every day


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> View attachment 477898
> My Roucky who crossed the rainbow bridge on August 11 2021. I still cry every day


((Hugs))


----------



## Charity

Progress this morning so hopefully things are getting back to normal. Bunty went into a complete meltdown yesterday, other than coming out for her meals or going outside, she just disappeared for the whole day and wouldn't even come near me. When I tucked them up for the night she was hiding behind the curtains.

Thankfully, this morning when I got up she was in her usual bed so I played with them for about an hour to try and get a relaxed atmosphere going and then got their breakfast. She has been looking at her beloved Toppy with such a sad hurt expression the last couple of days, it was quite heartbreaking. They have mingled a bit, she has tried to rub against him and there hasn't been any hissing or other negative behaviour from Toppy. As you can see, they are now near each other and getting on with their day as usual. Fingers crossed it stays like it.


----------



## ewelsh

Aw Bunty darling, I wish I could give you a cuddle xxxxxxx


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Progress this morning so hopefully things are getting back to normal. Bunty went into a complete meltdown yesterday, other than coming out for her meals or going outside, she just disappeared for the whole day and wouldn't even come near me. When I tucked them up for the night she was hiding behind the curtains.
> 
> Thankfully, this morning when I got up she was in her usual bed so I played with them for about an hour to try and get a relaxed atmosphere going and then got their breakfast. She has been looking at her beloved Toppy with such a sad hurt expression the last couple of days, it was quite heartbreaking. They have mingled a bit, she has tried to rub against him and there hasn't been any hissing or other negative behaviour from Toppy. As you can see, they are now near each other and getting on with their day as usual. Fingers crossed it stays like it.
> 
> View attachment 477900


I wonder if there was something that happened to upset Toppy which he associated with Bunty. It could even have been something that happened just before you brought her back into the house, like a loud noise maybe which has made him wary of her. It's just so strange for him to act this way.
Anyway, as you say, fingers crossed. It's nice to see them getting closer. Poor Bunty must have wondered what she'd done to upset him.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I wonder if there was something that happened to upset Toppy which he associated with Bunty. It could even have been something that happened just before you brought her back into the house, like a loud noise maybe which has made him wary of her. It's just so strange for him to act this way.
> Anyway, as you say, fingers crossed. It's nice to see them getting closer. Poor Bunty must have wondered what she'd done to upset him.


Everything was fine between them the morning before she went to the vets. Toppy is so laid back he doesn't ever get that upset about things and he seemed OK when I was home between taking her and picking her up.

OH wondered if it might be jealousy because I was obviously paying her a lot of attention when she got home which could be a possibility as he can be a bit like that, heightened by the smell of the vets. I've got a Feliway Friends plug in coming today so hoping that will help.

Don't you just hate it when things aren't normal.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Progress this morning so hopefully things are getting back to normal. Bunty went into a complete meltdown yesterday, other than coming out for her meals or going outside, she just disappeared for the whole day and wouldn't even come near me. When I tucked them up for the night she was hiding behind the curtains.
> 
> Thankfully, this morning when I got up she was in her usual bed so I played with them for about an hour to try and get a relaxed atmosphere going and then got their breakfast. She has been looking at her beloved Toppy with such a sad hurt expression the last couple of days, it was quite heartbreaking. They have mingled a bit, she has tried to rub against him and there hasn't been any hissing or other negative behaviour from Toppy. As you can see, they are now near each other and getting on with their day as usual. Fingers crossed it stays like it.
> 
> View attachment 477900


Glad they are getting closer together. There is nothing worse than the usual harmony being disrupted. Cats can be so dramatic at times, I know all too well what it's like when one cat doesn't recognise the other and acts with hostility. I hope Bunty starts to feel more secure soon and Toppy realises his lovely lady friend is home and isn't a stranger.


----------



## Charity

Toppy's got the only sunny spot in the room at the moment


----------



## Charity

I think this is Toppy apologising. Hooray


----------



## £54etgfb6

I don't think you'll reach the pigeons like this Miri…


----------



## Guest

@bmr10 
Miri is beautiful


----------



## ewelsh

Good boy Toppy, keep grovelling x we all love a Mr & Mrs Toppy x


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Everything was fine between them the morning before she went to the vets. Toppy is so laid back he doesn't ever get that upset about things and he seemed OK when I was home between taking her and picking her up.
> 
> OH wondered if it might be jealousy because I was obviously paying her a lot of attention when she got home which could be a possibility as he can be a bit like that, heightened by the smell of the vets. I've got a Feliway Friends plug in coming today so hoping that will help.
> 
> Don't you just hate it when things aren't normal.


Tbh I think I've forgotten what normal is.
Hope the Feliway does the trick in restoring harmony.


----------



## Emmasian

Charity said:


> I think this is Toppy apologising. Hooray
> 
> View attachment 477922


That is such a beautiful photo, I am getting teary. I think there will be the factor of Toppy's recent vet visits in there as well. Poor lad must have been poked about a bit and Bunty's scent has confused and reminded him. They look to be on their way to normality and let's hope the Feliway seals the deal.


----------



## lullabydream




----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> View attachment 477943


Very relaxed but they always look like they're about to fall off.


----------



## slartibartfast

Ash loves his mom!


----------



## slartibartfast

Lucy and Potter


----------



## Britt

Cully said:


> Tbh I think I've forgotten what normal is.
> Hope the Feliway does the trick in restoring harmony.


Here vets recommend Zenifel from Virbac.


----------



## Britt

No fight today. Let's hope that Guss has finally accepted Pooh and will stop being dominant and attack him


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> No fight today. Let's hope that Guss has finally accepted Pooh and will stop being dominant and attack him
> View attachment 477962


Glad to here there's peace at last and Guss seems to be settling in well.


----------



## Charity

Back off sick leave, we're on neighbourhood watch this afternoon, well, we were until we decided we'd have a snooze. Honestly, can't get the staff nowadays.



















Meanwhile, what is Toppy doing? Washing his paws of course..


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Back off sick leave, we're on neighbourhood watch this afternoon, well, we were until we decided we'd have a snooze. Honestly, can't get the staff nowadays.
> 
> View attachment 477975
> 
> 
> View attachment 477976
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, what is Toppy doing? Washing his paws of course..
> 
> View attachment 477978
> 
> 
> View attachment 477979


Goodness Bunty, by that really determined look on your face you must take your watch very seriously. 
Oh well, a recuperating invalid must make sure to get plenty of sleep too:Yawn.
Well done Toppy. Cleanliness is next to godliness and all that.
Bet your glad all is harmony again with those two.


----------



## Bethanjane22

I think Nova spends approximately 80% of her time lying on her back :Hilarious

Don't tell her, but she's on a diet. She is getting rather rotund around the middle so food is being gradually reduced  I'm just waiting for the stroppy behaviour to begin!


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> I think Nova spends approximately 80% of her time lying on her back :Hilarious
> 
> Don't tell her, but she's on a diet. She is getting rather rotund around the middle so food is being gradually reduced  I'm just waiting for the stroppy behaviour to begin!
> 
> View attachment 477983


 by the look on her face she heard you mention the word diet lol.


----------



## LittleEms

Bugs fell asleep on me cradled like a baby, hasn't done that for ages!


----------



## Guest

@slartibartfast Ash & his mother ~ lovely


----------



## slartibartfast

J. Dawson said:


> @slartibartfast Ash & his mother ~ lovely


Vala is such a great mom, she raised him and cared for him all those hard years on the streets (Ash was 4 when I took them both home).


----------



## Charity

Don't know what the joke is


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Don't know what the joke is
> 
> View attachment 478003


Oh Toppy you do pull such funny faces:Happy.


----------



## jasperthecat

Well today we returned home from the caravan after the final stay of the season before the site closes. We always go around this time of the year to get the caravan ready for winter.

My two reprobates were both in a foul mood as usual, simply because they knew we were coming home due to the packing and didn't want to leave. They are indoor boys and absolutely love staying at the caravan and it's always a strain to get them to come to us to go in their respective carriers when we are ready to leave. Both go down under the bunks to their 'special places' and refuse to come out which can take ages to coax them out so this time we blocked off their access to their hiding spots before they had a chance to get down there and they were not amused to say the least! If looks could kill, we'd be dead!

Jasper first hid behind the TV and then when that didn't work he put his head into the corner and refused to look at us. Ollie was just being Ollie and gave us awful looks because we'd blocked off his escape to his hiding place. They were behaving just like a couple of stroppy toddlers. Jasper really was in a mood. I think he would have stayed there all winter if we'd let him.
Both moaned all of the way home but now after a few hours they've forgiven us!

"NO! I don't want to go home and I refuse to look at you! He was in a proper mood!









Just to show how Jasper has changed...this pic is taken in the same place when Jasper was 10 weeks old over four years ago and still the weakling runt.









Jasper looking very annoyed behind the TV.









Ollie couldn't get down to his hiding place...his face says it all!










Even putting Ollie in an overhead locker didn't cheer him up! Not a happy boy.


----------



## lullabydream

jasperthecat said:


> Well today we returned home from the caravan after the final stay of the season before the site closes. We always go around this time of the year to get the caravan ready for winter.
> 
> My two reprobates were both in a foul mood as usual, simply because they knew we were coming home due to the packing and didn't want to leave. They are indoor boys and absolutely love staying at the caravan and it's always a strain to get them to come to us to go in their respective carriers when we are ready to leave. Both go down under the bunks to their 'special places' and refuse to come out which can take ages to coax them out so this time we blocked off their access to their hiding spots before they had a chance to get down there and they were not amused to say the least! If looks could kill, we'd be dead!
> 
> Jasper first hid behind the TV and then when that didn't work he put his head into the corner and refused to look at us. Ollie was just being Ollie and gave us awful looks because we'd blocked off his escape to his hiding place. They were behaving just like a couple of stroppy toddlers. Jasper really was in a mood. I think he would have stayed there all winter if we'd let him.
> Both moaned all of the way home but now after a few hours they've forgiven us!
> 
> "NO! I don't want to go home and I refuse to look at you! He was in a proper mood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to show how Jasper has changed...this pic is taken in the same place when Jasper was 10 weeks old over four years ago and still the weakling runt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasper looking very annoyed behind the TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie couldn't get down to his hiding place...his face says it all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even putting Ollie in an overhead locker didn't cheer him up! Not a happy boy.


That's weird I can't see your pictures on the thread but in my 'quote' I can


----------



## jasperthecat

lullabydream said:


> That's weird I can't see your pictures on the thread but in my 'quote' I can


Thanks for your reply. I'm just trying to figure out why my images aren't showing? It's very odd! The hosting site appears to be behaving oddly.


----------



## jasperthecat

I still can't figure out why my regular hosting service won't work but looks like I've managed to find another route around the problem.


----------



## AshDani

My cat Oreo decided to be a pain tonight xD she was laying on my legs and went from licking my hand to clawing it so I couldn't move xDD


----------



## lullabydream

AshDani said:


> My cat Oreo decided to be a pain tonight xD she was laying on my legs and went from licking my hand to clawing it so I couldn't move xDD


Oreo is lovely, I don't believe she clawed you!


----------



## Charity

Poor Bunty, here she is having a nice relaxing snooze at the moment when later this morning we're going on that horrible trip to the you know where for her check up.


----------



## SbanR

jasperthecat said:


> Well today we returned home from the caravan after the final stay of the season before the site closes. We always go around this time of the year to get the caravan ready for winter.
> 
> My two reprobates were both in a foul mood as usual, simply because they knew we were coming home due to the packing and didn't want to leave. They are indoor boys and absolutely love staying at the caravan and it's always a strain to get them to come to us to go in their respective carriers when we are ready to leave. Both go down under the bunks to their 'special places' and refuse to come out which can take ages to coax them out so this time we blocked off their access to their hiding spots before they had a chance to get down there and they were not amused to say the least! If looks could kill, we'd be dead!
> 
> Jasper first hid behind the TV and then when that didn't work he put his head into the corner and refused to look at us. Ollie was just being Ollie and gave us awful looks because we'd blocked off his escape to his hiding place. They were behaving just like a couple of stroppy toddlers. Jasper really was in a mood. I think he would have stayed there all winter if we'd let him.
> Both moaned all of the way home but now after a few hours they've forgiven us!
> 
> "NO! I don't want to go home and I refuse to look at you! He was in a proper mood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to show how Jasper has changed...this pic is taken in the same place when Jasper was 10 weeks old over four years ago and still the weakling runt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasper looking very annoyed behind the TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie couldn't get down to his hiding place...his face says it all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even putting Ollie in an overhead locker didn't cheer him up! Not a happy boy.


Haha. Love that look Ollie was giving you


----------



## ewelsh

jasperthecat said:


> Well today we returned home from the caravan after the final stay of the season before the site closes. We always go around this time of the year to get the caravan ready for winter.
> 
> My two reprobates were both in a foul mood as usual, simply because they knew we were coming home due to the packing and didn't want to leave. They are indoor boys and absolutely love staying at the caravan and it's always a strain to get them to come to us to go in their respective carriers when we are ready to leave. Both go down under the bunks to their 'special places' and refuse to come out which can take ages to coax them out so this time we blocked off their access to their hiding spots before they had a chance to get down there and they were not amused to say the least! If looks could kill, we'd be dead!
> 
> Jasper first hid behind the TV and then when that didn't work he put his head into the corner and refused to look at us. Ollie was just being Ollie and gave us awful looks because we'd blocked off his escape to his hiding place. They were behaving just like a couple of stroppy toddlers. Jasper really was in a mood. I think he would have stayed there all winter if we'd let him.
> Both moaned all of the way home but now after a few hours they've forgiven us!
> 
> "NO! I don't want to go home and I refuse to look at you! He was in a proper mood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to show how Jasper has changed...this pic is taken in the same place when Jasper was 10 weeks old over four years ago and still the weakling runt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasper looking very annoyed behind the TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie couldn't get down to his hiding place...his face says it all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even putting Ollie in an overhead locker didn't cheer him up! Not a happy boy.


hilarious, sulky boys, you better make it up to them later.


----------



## jasperthecat

SbanR said:


> Haha. Love that look Ollie was giving you


Ollie was absolutely lovely while up there, far more paws on with regard to affection than at home, in fact so too is Jasper. They are both far more inclined to come and have a snuggle when up at the caravan. Ollie kept coming to where I was sat and laying on the top of the cushion back above my shoulder wanting me to play with his toes...not something he'd allow normally.

Usually they both disappear down into their respective 'caves' under the lockers for a nap after they've had their supplementary breakfast treats but this time they were foiled by us replacing the small cushion which provides them both with access.
Scowling and wowling was the order of the day for Ollie, whereas Jasper just went into a proper huff!

When we got home, after they'd been fed and watered, Jasper went and sat back in his carrier as if to say are we going back? Which is unusual as he doesn't particularly like going in there normally.


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> hilarious, sulky boys, you better make it up to them later.


I couldn't believe just how much of a sulk Jasper went into! He's very easy going and never normally sulks but he did this time.
Ollie on the other hand will just wowl on until he gets his way or he gives up.

It wasn't as though Jasper is scared to go in his carrier as he went and sat in it again after we'd arrived home, fed them and unloaded the car. I really do think he didn't want to leave the caravan.


----------



## ewelsh

Then you need to make Jasper a mini version of your caravan to please him


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 478021
> Poor Bunty, here she is having a nice relaxing snooze at the moment when later this morning we're going on that horrible trip to the you know where for her check up.


Oh no, I hope it all goes smoothly and Toppy is not so freaked out this time.






It wont hurt to send a few vibes.....


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Oh no, I hope it all goes smoothly and Toppy is not so freaked out this time.
> View attachment 478024
> It wont hurt to send a few vibes.....


Thank you, vibes gratefully received


----------



## £54etgfb6

Charity said:


> View attachment 478021
> Poor Bunty, here she is having a nice relaxing snooze at the moment when later this morning we're going on that horrible trip to the you know where for her check up.


Good luck Bunty!!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri last night looking funny squished into her bed


----------



## lullabydream




----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> Then you need to make Jasper a mini version of your caravan to please him


If we were one of those people who kept their caravan in their drive, he'd be in there every day as would Ollie.
I just wish they were as enthusiastic about going into the catio that I built them last year! It really is well appointed and yet they have to be physically pushed out most of the time. If Jasper goes out into it he's straight back into the house.

Ollie does at least spend a bit of time when he goes out there but that's mainly because he dislikes the ginger cat which is constantly passing through our garden. He gets really annoyed with other cats coming onto 'his' territory and constantly watches for them out of the window and then proceeds to race around and monitor them from different windows in the house.

At least he's kept occupied.


----------



## Cully

@Charity , just wondering how Bunty got on today at the you know what?


----------



## Cully

Misty's big scratcher is getting a bit worn and all the shredded sisal drops on the carpet.
I don't want to replace it just yet so do you think it would be ok to trim it?
I would turn it upside down but don't think I can or I'd lose the soft perching pad at the top.


----------



## jasperthecat

Cully said:


> Misty's big scratcher is getting a bit worn and all the shredded sisal drops on the carpet.
> I don't want to replace it just yet so do you think it would be ok to trim it?
> I would turn it upside down but don't think I can or I'd lose the soft perching pad at the top.
> View attachment 478035


You could give it a bit of a haircut but it isn't too bad compared to the one my two have downstairs and this one which is really quite industrial in construction isn't fairing that much better! The one downstairs is almost shredded. It wasn't an expensive one but it was pretty well made but they've seen that one off for sure. I still have some sisal and a length of timber from which I planned to make a scratching post for their catio. The wood is partly turned sat in my wood lathe which has been there since last Christmas but since they don't bother with the catio, there's no point in making it right now. I even have a tree in there for them to scratch on but they're not interested!

Ollie and Jasper have competitions as to who can tug on the sisal the hardest. Ollie is now topping over 14lbs in weight so when he hangs onto the sisal, he can do some damage to it which can be seen in the image below.

I'd say just tidy your scratcher up with some scissors and get as much life from it as is practically possible. That's what I intend to do with ours.
https://images2.imgbox.com/b1/8f/KkNNdYi5_o.jpg?download=true


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> You could give it a bit of a haircut but it isn't too bad compared to the one my two have downstairs and this one which is really quite industrial in construction isn't fairing that much better! The one downstairs is almost shredded. It wasn't an expensive one but it was pretty well made but they've seen that one off for sure. I still have some sisal and a length of timber from which I planned to make a scratching post for their catio. The wood is partly turned sat in my wood lathe which has been there since last Christmas but since they don't bother with the catio, there's no point in making it right now. I even have a tree in there for them to scratch on but they're not interested!
> 
> Ollie and Jasper have competitions as to who can tug on the sisal the hardest. Ollie is now topping over 14lbs in weight so when he hangs onto the sisal, he can do some damage to it which can be seen in the image below.
> 
> I'd say just tidy your scratcher up with some scissors and get as much life from it as is practically possible. That's what I intend to do with ours.
> https://images2.imgbox.com/b1/8f/KkNNdYi5_o.jpg?download=true


Well loved I think I'd call it lol.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @Charity , just wondering how Bunty got on today at the you know what?


Apart from yelling loudly all the way there and all the way back, it was absolutely fine. Her mouth is healing really well and the inflammation has gone.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Apart from yelling loudly all the way there and all the way back, it was absolutely fine. Her mouth is healing really well and the inflammation has gone.


Well done Bunty, what a relief. All you need is dinner and a Toppy cuddle.


----------



## popcornsmum

Mittens is a complete donut! Every evening he gets under the bed!!


----------



## AshDani

lullabydream said:


> Oreo is lovely, I don't believe she clawed you!


She's indeed lovely when she's not being a pain XD she's actually learnt to bite my hand/fingers when she's had enough (she doesn't bite hard, more just grabs my hand with her mouth) and once she does that, I stop for a while! She's such a well behaved cat!


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Once upon a time, there was a little lonely sewing bobbing, who had fallen into a pot.
> 
> View attachment 477829
> 
> 
> Little Bobbing needed help to get out of the pot, so rattled and rattled around the pot, hoping to be heard.
> 
> "Hello" said Libby
> 
> View attachment 477831
> 
> 
> " can you help me get out please" said Bobbing
> 
> " I will try" said Libby
> 
> View attachment 477832
> 
> 
> View attachment 477833
> 
> 
> Very swiftly Libby got little Bobbing out and rested him on the side of the pot..
> 
> View attachment 477834
> 
> 
> View attachment 477835
> 
> 
> " Phew, thank you Libby, you are very kind to rescue me" said little Bobbing
> 
> " It's my pleasure" said Libby, then pushed little Bobbing back in the pot!
> 
> View attachment 477836
> 
> 
> The end….


Hilarious!


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Apart from yelling loudly all the way there and all the way back, it was absolutely fine. Her mouth is healing really well and the inflammation has gone.


I'm pleased to hear Bunty's mouth is healing well and the inflammation has gone. Well done lovely Bunty.


----------



## Nicola234

Indie enjoying his new scratcher x


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Mittens is a complete donut! Every evening he gets under the bed!!
> View attachment 478041


 funny boy. Treasure his time as a kitten. One day he may turn into a boring old sensible cat. Then again...............


----------



## Bethanjane22

These two have been my little shadows lately. With me working full time and trying to build a little side business at the same time, they are stuck to me like glue when I'm home!


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> These two have been my little shadows lately. With me working full time and trying to build a little side business at the same time, they are stuck to me like glue when I'm home!
> 
> View attachment 478063
> View attachment 478064
> View attachment 478065


I love the way they always look up at your with those innocent faces.


----------



## Milo’s mum

We Are Done With Introductions!


----------



## Ringypie

Flint has a beard!


----------



## Milo’s mum

@Ringypie What is with the blue laser beam going through Flint's head?


----------



## Ringypie

Milo's mum said:


> @Ringypie What is with the blue laser beam going through Flint's head?


Because he is alien?


----------



## £54etgfb6

hiding


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I suppose they've left room for me


----------



## Bethanjane22

Happy Sunday everyone :Cat:Cat


----------



## Charity

Can't we have a rest from cameras, its Sunday?


----------



## GingerNinja

Luna nonchalantly lounging in the tunnel and ginkgo practising his evil villain stare


----------



## £54etgfb6

GingerNinja said:


> ginkgo practising his evil villain stare


Intelligent mastermind or just needs to sneeze?


----------



## Charity

I've got company.


----------



## jasperthecat

My two treat my music room as though it's a playroom...they have absolutely no respect!


----------



## lullabydream

Husband left washing basket on bed..These two!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Up studying. Whenever I sit down anywhere Miri tries to join me either on my back or in my lap. Tonight she fell asleep on my back and I thought it was too sweet not to share. Cannot imagine it's very comfortable but it warms my heart how determined she is to be close to me.


----------



## Charity

Good morning from the Toppy tent










Never mind all those lovely toys you bought me, this is more interesting


----------



## lullabydream

Charity said:


> Good morning from the Toppy tent
> 
> View attachment 478173
> 
> 
> Never mind all those lovely toys you bought me, this is more interesting
> 
> View attachment 478174


Ivy loves bits of plastic like that. I have been eating crisps and she chews the bottom of the packet. Toys though, it's a slow burner


----------



## £54etgfb6

Charity said:


> Good morning from the Toppy tent
> 
> View attachment 478173
> 
> 
> Never mind all those lovely toys you bought me, this is more interesting
> 
> View attachment 478174


Cat's have a funny habit of becoming mesmerised with the most unpredictable things and completely ignoring the toys you have spent too much money buying for them. Miri's favourite toy is a raw piece of pasta or a q-tip. Go figure.


----------



## Willsee

The puss cats are enjoying the floor being on - first time this year


----------



## Charity

Couldn't find any cats tonight so I've had to call on the reserve, only problem is she's four times as heavy


----------



## £54etgfb6

Charity said:


> Couldn't find any cats tonight so I've had to call on the reserve, only problem is she's four times as heavy
> 
> View attachment 478199


Gorgeous soulful eyes


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Someone decided to jump into a kitchen cupboard... I swear Freya's, getting into more mischief by the day. :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Freya! Whilst you are a lovely looking ornament, you also look a bit squished in there!


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> Misty's big scratcher is getting a bit worn and all the shredded sisal drops on the carpet.
> I don't want to replace it just yet so do you think it would be ok to trim it?
> I would turn it upside down but don't think I can or I'd lose the soft perching pad at the top.
> View attachment 478035


I have a post exactly like this that was equally worn. I had been trimming the sisal, but eventually I pulled off all the sisal, bought a cheap mat from IKEA and then stapled and glued it on. I did have to replace the top pad too, but I just used some fabric scraps. It wasn't that difficult to do!


----------



## Psygon

Spirited_Violet said:


> Someone decided to jump into a kitchen cupboard... I swear Freya's, getting into more mischief by the day. :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 478203


Do you need me to send CK around to tell Freya what happens when you get into too much mischief???


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I have a post exactly like this that was equally worn. I had been trimming the sisal, but eventually I pulled off all the sisal, bought a cheap mat from IKEA and then stapled and glued it on. I did have to replace the top pad too, but I just used some fabric scraps. It wasn't that difficult to do!


I think I'll give it a bit of a trim for starters as my DIY is a bit hit and miss.
Actually, if you could see my latest attempt at my own recent haircut you'd agree I should _not_ be in charge of scissors!!


----------



## Charity

Patiently waiting for breakfast


----------



## lullabydream

My view from 5 am onwards.








She likes being up close and personal. The purring was deafening too


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Patiently waiting for breakfast
> 
> View attachment 478208


Oh Toppy you are such a good boy :Cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

I'm greeted by this every morning  she's such a cutie!


















Luna prefers to lie in my way so I don't miss her!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother! There's that pesky Obie from next door disturbing my peace. Good job I was out here surveying the Western Flank to keep you safe."


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! There's that pesky Obie from next door disturbing my peace. Good job I was out here surveying the Western Flank to keep you safe."
> 
> View attachment 478218


Such a good guard cat Oscar!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm well he popped over to next door shortly afterwards! I think he’s fed up of Obie coming and pooping in his garden at 5am. I think they’ve had words!


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother! There's that pesky Obie from next door disturbing my peace. Good job I was out here surveying the Western Flank to keep you safe."
> 
> View attachment 478218


Isn't it a bit breezy to be out this morning Oscar, its very windy here today so Bunty and Toppy prefer it indoors?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's sat out there now @Charity - you know he hates the wind up his tail but he is fully on guard!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's sat out there now @Charity - you know he hates the wind up his tail but he is fully on guard!


Oh, you're a good little soldier Oscar protecting your mummy


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's sat out there now @Charity - you know he hates the wind up his tail but he is fully on guard!


It's really windy here but it's like a sauna in the wind. Slight exaggeration but it is warm wind not cold


----------



## SbanR

Bookends


----------



## lullabydream

SbanR said:


> Bookends
> View attachment 478228


Fabulous picture that!


----------



## SbanR

lullabydream said:


> Fabulous picture that!


Thank you


----------



## Britt

Pooh in his cocoon


----------



## Ringypie

Warm towels fresh from the tumble dryer!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Stinky beans in a bowl…









Is she saying "don't worry about supper, I'll handle it" or being a nuisance. Hm.


----------



## Nicola234

Snuggly boys


----------



## H.M

Been quite inactive. I have been very busy for while with uni and life. I can't seem to make any friends. I wish I could take Danbi with me for company. And being 20 is not easy. I went for my first job interview and I was so nervous. Anyways here's some photos from the past week or so.

Their new house I made yesterday.















He just looked so snuggly and hilarious















And these Two coexisting together.


----------



## H.M

And here are some more








Danbi being suspiciously cuddly








These Two again coexisting and sleeping on the same bed.








New jumper








New little stinker toys. They were interested for about a minute then lost interest. Oreo would sometimes rub his head against it while sleeping. Atleast the toys are cute.


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely photos @H.M very spoilt cats, love their toys.

Making new friends is difficult, I always believe that if you smile, people smile back, from a smile comes a " hello " and so things will gradually improve. Give it a little go x


----------



## Willsee

Loving all the pictures @H.M and Danby looks very smart in the coat


----------



## ewelsh

Libby -" where's that little bobbing"










Libby " how did it get out"


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Libby -" where's that little bobbing"
> 
> View attachment 478285
> 
> 
> Libby " how did it get out"
> View attachment 478286


Aw you'll have to replace it. She looks so sad


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Libby -" where's that little bobbing"
> 
> View attachment 478285
> 
> 
> Libby " how did it get out"
> View attachment 478286


Waaaaarrrrreeeeee did it go mum?!:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## ewelsh

Libby got little bobbing out the other day, knocked it on the floor of course, where Dolly tried to eat it  so it’s banned:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Libby got little bobbing out the other day, knocked it on the floor of course, where Dolly tried to eat it  so it's banned:Hilarious


Now what looks like a bobbing and is edible??


----------



## £54etgfb6

H.M said:


> I can't seem to make any friends.


I'm in uni so I can appreciate how difficult it is, especially with a lot of classes being online or socially distanced. Are you in first year or what year are you in? I found that group work was the best way to make friends and I even met my partner through it. When doing a group project suggest that someone makes a group chat so you can all converse about the project on it. If you have other classes together you could say something like "how did you guys get on with the homework for this class?" anything to spark a situation. Also, my number one way to spark a conversation was to ask someone's name, what they were studying, and what they want to do after uni  Good luck. You'd be shocked at the amount of people who have no friends at university- a lot of people are too shy to speak to anyone and are desperate for someone to say hello to them! If you appear to be confident a lot of people will automatically gravitate towards you. It's difficult but if you're not a confident person a lot of it is unlearning your worries and faking it until you make it. What do you study?


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Libby got little bobbing out the other day, knocked it on the floor of course, where Dolly tried to eat it  so it's banned:Hilarious


**SOB**:Arghh
Greedy Dolly:Bored


----------



## £54etgfb6

Taking back this item to the co-op, it is faulty. 








(She didn't tear the bag dw that was me! no ingested plastic and she was in the bag for about 30 seconds before I chased her out)


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> Taking back this item to the co-op, it is faulty.
> View attachment 478290
> 
> (She didn't tear the bag dw that was me! no ingested plastic and she was in the bag for about 30 seconds before I chased her out)


If Co-op are giving them away with your shopping I might change where I get my groceries:Happy.


----------



## Charity

H.M said:


> Been quite inactive. I have been very busy for while with uni and life. I can't seem to make any friends. I wish I could take Danbi with me for company. And being 20 is not easy. I went for my first job interview and I was so nervous. Anyways here's some photos from the past week or so.
> 
> Their new house I made yesterday.
> View attachment 478271
> View attachment 478272
> 
> He just looked so snuggly and hilarious
> View attachment 478273
> View attachment 478274
> 
> And these Two coexisting together.
> View attachment 478275


They certainly love their new house @H.M. Good luck with your job interview, I don't know anyone who doesn't find that nerve wracking.


----------



## Charity

Bunty relaxing in her bed this afternoon










and I'm sure Toppy's here somewhere


----------



## H.M

bmr10 said:


> I'm in uni so I can appreciate how difficult it is, especially with a lot of classes being online or socially distanced. Are you in first year or what year are you in? I found that group work was the best way to make friends and I even met my partner through it. When doing a group project suggest that someone makes a group chat so you can all converse about the project on it. If you have other classes together you could say something like "how did you guys get on with the homework for this class?" anything to spark a situation. Also, my number one way to spark a conversation was to ask someone's name, what they were studying, and what they want to do after uni  Good luck. You'd be shocked at the amount of people who have no friends at university- a lot of people are too shy to speak to anyone and are desperate for someone to say hello to them! If you appear to be confident a lot of people will automatically gravitate towards you. It's difficult but if you're not a confident person a lot of it is unlearning your worries and faking it until you make it. What do you study?


I'm a first year studying psychology. What do you study?

I am a part of societies and I do occasional take part in a conversation through WhatsApp.

I do really want to say hello to someone and talk with them but my shyness and anxiety gets the better of me. Sometimes if I do get to talk to someone it's difficult to get the conversation flowing. I have no idea what to talk about. But I did go to a movie night event 2 weeks ago and I did speak to someone so that was a start.

A friend of mine, whose now in 2nd year, said she didn't make friends until November/December so I know it can take time


----------



## jasperthecat

Finally, Ollie has started to ask us to let him out into the catio!
It's only taken a year but at least he's going out there daily now and even stays out there for up to an hour or even longer, We're only just getting used to the idea and occasionally we forget he's out there or we weren't aware that he'd gone out there in the first place and we close the window to conserve the heat. Thankfully we are in the house almost 24/7 so any oversight is rare and short lived and we can clearly see him on the shelf outside the window. Surprisingly even if we forget he's there for a few minutes, he isn't wowling to come in so he's not upset at having to wait a few minutes, in fact sometimes he's sat outside on the window shelf and doesn't want to come in if we open the window to let him in.

Jasper does occasionally venture out into the catio but it's usually only on his own volition and for only a minute or two. However I should be more than thankful that he's taken to feeding from the once evil feeder so that I can get on with Ollie's diet and besides it's enough excitement for Jasper for time being. 

Ollie sat with his paws crossed on the lookout for the evil cat which invades his garden. He really does dislike it!
https://images2.imgbox.com/84/81/syYRonJV_o.jpg?download=true

https://images2.imgbox.com/af/12/e35I9W6R_o.jpg?download=true


----------



## jasperthecat

H.M said:


> I'm a first year studying psychology. What do you study?
> 
> I am a part of societies and I do occasional take part in a conversation through WhatsApp.
> 
> I do really want to say hello to someone and talk with them but my shyness and anxiety gets the better of me. Sometimes if I do get to talk to someone it's difficult to get the conversation flowing. I have no idea what to talk about. But I did go to a movie night event 2 weeks ago and I did speak to someone so that was a start.
> 
> A friend of mine, whose now in 2nd year, said she didn't make friends until November/December so I know it can take time


I was a mature student when I went to university and worried very much about the other students being so much younger than me and it really did worry me but I needn't to have worried. Once they found that I thought very much like them, they immediately accepted me and I had a great time at university and left with a BSc Hons in Geophysics, which considering I'd never actually done any A-levels or O-levels I was quite proud of.

Don't let your shyness hold you back. I too was always shy when I was younger but I outgrew it.

Remember, a stranger is just a friend you do not know and you'll soon make friends if you just show others that you are open to conversation/chat.


----------



## £54etgfb6

H.M said:


> I'm a first year studying psychology. What do you study?
> 
> I am a part of societies and I do occasional take part in a conversation through WhatsApp.
> 
> I do really want to say hello to someone and talk with them but my shyness and anxiety gets the better of me. Sometimes if I do get to talk to someone it's difficult to get the conversation flowing. I have no idea what to talk about. But I did go to a movie night event 2 weeks ago and I did speak to someone so that was a start.
> 
> A friend of mine, whose now in 2nd year, said she didn't make friends until November/December so I know it can take time


I am in my 4th year studying physiology  I took psychology classes in first-year  Super interesting subject, I hope you enjoy your course and good luck with your exams in winter if you have any. Societies are a great way to mingle and you should be proud of yourself for overcoming nervousness to do something like that- especially the movie night! Does your university have a counselling service? If it does you should contact them and see what support they can offer you. University is where my social anxiety improved the most. I think it was uncomfortable but necessary group work, joining societies, and just challenging myself little by little to start conversations with strangers/people I vaguely knew from class/friends. I take antidepressants now which help but the exposure to social situations can definitely help anxiety like nothing else. I'd say that asking people about themselves is a good start. Most people love talking about themselves. Ask them what their degree is, what they want to do after uni, if they are living in student halls, how they feel about any assessments coming up, etc etc. I've always found that's an easy way into a conversation.


----------



## Cully

I've just started putting the heating on, so guess who's taken ownership of the 'best seat in the house', next the radiator?


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I've just started putting the heating on, so guess who's taken ownership of the 'best seat in the house', next the radiator?
> View attachment 478298


Well of course Cully. You surely didn't expect any different.........

Did you???


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Well of course Cully. You surely didn't expect any different.........
> 
> Did you???


She changes her mind about where she sleeps about twice a week, so nothing surprises me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> Libby -" where's that little bobbing"
> 
> View attachment 478285
> 
> 
> Libby " how did it get out"
> View attachment 478286


Oh Libby!

You know how @LeArthur 's Arthur smells like Battenberg to me and @Ringypie 's Flint smells like Parkin...? Well, I finally got a smell for Libby. She DEFINITELY smells like malted milk biscuits. It's all I can smell now when I look at her.


----------



## Charity

Having a cuddle up this afternoon


----------



## Britt

I wonder what Pooh spotted in the garden …


----------



## Bethanjane22

Cully said:


> I've just started putting the heating on, so guess who's taken ownership of the 'best seat in the house', next the radiator?
> View attachment 478298


Nova has moved down from her usual spot at the top of the big cat tree and has taken up residence on the one closest to the radiator. They're not stupid these cats of ours!


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Libby -" where's that little bobbing"
> 
> View attachment 478285
> 
> 
> Libby " how did it get out"
> View attachment 478286


She reminds me of Winnie the Pooh with his honey jar.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Libby!
> 
> You know how @LeArthur 's Arthur smells like Battenberg to me and @Ringypie 's Flint smells like Parkin...? Well, I finally got a smell for Libby. She DEFINITELY smells like malted milk biscuits. It's all I can smell now when I look at her.


She does actually :Hilarious chocolate coated ones


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Libby!
> 
> You know how @LeArthur 's Arthur smells like Battenberg to me and @Ringypie 's Flint smells like Parkin...? Well, I finally got a smell for Libby. She DEFINITELY smells like malted milk biscuits. It's all I can smell now when I look at her.


 What does Parkin smell like? Flint says he hopes it's a nice smell!


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> She does actually :Hilarious chocolate coated ones


Hang on. Chocolate coated malted milks are a thing?!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> What does Parkin smell like? Flint says he hopes it's a nice smell!


Think dark treacle and brown sugar ….mmmmmmm….delicious 

@LeArthur yep. How have you never had a chocolate malted milk? They're amazing!

@ewelsh I knew it!


----------



## Willow_Warren

So no sooner had I unpacked the shipping delivery did someone get into the box…










Also whilst unloading the shopping into bags at the front door Lola dashed out… the driver went to check he'd shut the doors to the van… on his return I commented "oh I've heard cats getting into the van" (can't imagine which forum members I was thinking of :Hilarious), he agreed it had happened a few times…

Lola was safely back in the house before he drive off…


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Nova has moved down from her usual spot at the top of the big cat tree and has taken up residence on the one closest to the radiator. They're not stupid these cats of ours!


'They' say if you want to know the warmest place in your house on a cold day, then just look for the cat:Cat.


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> Hang on. Chocolate coated malted milks are a thing?!





Mrs Funkin said:


> Think dark treacle and brown sugar ….mmmmmmm….delicious
> 
> @LeArthur yep. How have you never had a chocolate malted milk? They're amazing!
> 
> @ewelsh I knew it!


First time I've heard of chocolate covered malted milk too!
Where have we been cloistered @LeArthur ???


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Ringypie said:


> What does Parkin smell like? Flint says he hopes it's a nice smell!


Parkin is a traditional Yorkshire ginger cake and contains ginger, spices and and molasses

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/parkin


----------



## LeArthur

Clearly @SbanR and I have been living under a rock/not shopping in the right place! Where do you buy chocolate covered malted milks @Mrs Funkin?


----------



## Ringypie

Bertie'sMum said:


> Parkin is a traditional Yorkshire ginger cake and contains ginger, spices and and molasses
> 
> https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/parkin


Sounds yummy! And a very fitting smell for Flint.


----------



## jasperthecat

My OH got a delivery and it seems Ollie got a new toy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

LeArthur said:


> Clearly @SbanR and I have been living under a rock/not shopping in the right place! Where do you buy chocolate covered malted milks @Mrs Funkin?


Tesco, Sainsbugs, Waitrose...or if you can get the original "cow biscuits" (as we called them as small folk) Elkes.


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie is three years old now but is still just as playful as he was when he was a kitten...he just isn't growing out of it! 
His whole life revolves around play and over past few days both Jasper and Ollie have had countless hours of vigorous play with me, so much so that I'm finding it really difficult to get things done because of them.

Mind you I love seeing them happy


----------



## Willsee

Yay Mooo Cow biscuits, my favourite and the chocolate ones are to die for:Kiss:Kiss, but they don’t dunk in your tea so well :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

OUCH!! Yes Misty, I'll get up and make you some breakfast if you'll promise to stop using my arm as a pin cushion!








Trying and failing to do a bit of PF catchup before she noticed I'm awake.


----------



## Willsee

Lazy Sunday morning


----------



## Bethanjane22

Happy Sunday from Luna, who decided that 7am was the perfect time to wake us up on a Sunday…


----------



## £54etgfb6

Willsee said:


> Lazy Sunday morning
> 
> View attachment 478372


the little tongue poking out is so cute!


----------



## Charity

We're standing guard this morning making sure that big tabby and white cat doesn't come back who was sitting on our fence behind the cat proofing earlier - and while we were out there too, the cheek of it!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> We're standing guard this morning making sure that big tabby and white cat doesn't come back who was sitting on our fence behind the cat proofing earlier - and while we were out there too, the cheek of it!
> 
> View attachment 478377


You're such a mean machine Toppy:Nailbiting


----------



## Psygon

Sunday... Funday.

We gave the catio a good old clean yesterday and today. Added some extra perches and shelves and moved the cat house from the garden inside. For the time being this is the only outside space we are comfortable them being in until we are sure we have made sure CK can't get out the garden.

They were all very happy to be outside again.


----------



## Willsee

Psygon said:


> Sunday... Funday.
> 
> We gave the catio a good old clean yesterday and today. Added some extra perches and shelves and moved the cat house from the garden inside. For the time being this is the only outside space we are comfortable them being in until we are sure we have made sure CK can't get out the garden.
> 
> They were all very happy to be outside again.
> 
> View attachment 478390
> View attachment 478391
> View attachment 478392
> View attachment 478393
> View attachment 478394
> View attachment 478395
> View attachment 478396
> View attachment 478397
> View attachment 478398


Just look at their happy little Tonk faces


----------



## Charity

It's beautiful @Psygon, they are very lucky cats.


----------



## Cully

Brilliant, you've really done them proud and they look so happy to be outside again. At least you can relax now knowing they are safe.


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> Brilliant, you've really done them proud and they look so happy to be outside again. At least you can relax now knowing they are safe.


Yeah it was nice to just sit outside with them and not feel even the slightest panic knowing it was all fully safe and inescapable.

It was also good to see that CK showed no interest in being outside the catio - he did a bit of sunbathing and when it got cold sat on my knee.

We have to do a whole load of garden tasks before we get to fixing the escape route. We've not decided yet if we actually give them the garden back or not. I think if we do it will be next year in spring. Gives us plenty of time to decide on options. But I am happy they have the catio in the meantime


----------



## lillytheunicorn

@Psygon your catio is beautiful


----------



## LeArthur

We've had Nora (and the bed) for just over a year, this is the closest they've got it!!


----------



## Psygon

LeArthur said:


> We've had Nora (and the bed) for just over a year, this is the closest they've got it!!
> 
> View attachment 478406


How can they not like that bed 

We had one of these beds and when I was taking the cover off to wash it I accidentally ripped the foam. It was not repairable. The tonks were depressed so I did the only thing I could, I bought a new one.

Ted and Darcy sleep in it almost every night!


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> How can they not like that bed


I think I was a bad human and had it in the wrong place. I moved it yesterday


----------



## Psygon

LeArthur said:


> I think I was a bad human and had it in the wrong place. I moved it yesterday


Ours is under radiator. When they are cold they go there even when the heating isn't on


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Yeah it was nice to just sit outside with them and not feel even the slightest panic knowing it was all fully safe and inescapable.
> 
> It was also good to see that CK showed no interest in being outside the catio - he did a bit of sunbathing and when it got cold sat on my knee.
> 
> We have to do a whole load of garden tasks before we get to fixing the escape route. We've not decided yet if we actually give them the garden back or not. I think if we do it will be next year in spring. Gives us plenty of time to decide on options. But I am happy they have the catio in the meantime


I think the question I would be asking myself is 'no matter how secure and escape proof we make the garden, will be ever be able to truly relax while the tonks are out?'
You could could go to a lot of time, trouble and money to achieve it, but there's no point if your going to freak out everytime one of them goes out of sight.
Plenty of time to think it through though. Just enjoy the safe haven you've created for now. They *do* look very content:Cat.


----------



## Charity

At last he's got his bed to himself


----------



## jasperthecat

The eyes have it!










https://images2.imgbox.com/d4/10/Cxj7u4FA_o.jpg?download=true .


----------



## Cully

My name is mud again after Moo's overdue flea spot on is finally done. Oh I feel so guilty, especially when she gives such a pathetic little cry as she realises there's no escape.:Sorry Sorry baby.


----------



## Psygon

Just catching up with the latest Paul Dinning video.


----------



## Charity

After ten minutes kicking it to death, Toppy's decided this toy makes a lovely pillow


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Just catching up with the latest Paul Dinning video.
> 
> View attachment 478445


They have their own laptop???
Oh, what am I thinking, of _course_ they have!.
Gave me a good chuckle this morning.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> After ten minutes kicking it to death, Toppy's decided this toy makes a lovely pillow
> 
> View attachment 478450


Literally sleeping with the enemy.


----------



## QOTN

Charity said:


> After ten minutes kicking it to death, Toppy's decided this toy makes a lovely pillow
> View attachment 478450


I'm glad you like the kicker, Toppy. Perhaps I should rename them since both you and Jessie think they are pillows. Typical cats really. I actually have a pillow mouse and a cuddly octopus which I thought were more like pillows but they know better.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova thought that I wasn't doing enough cardio, so she decided to make me chase her around the garden for 10 minutes this morning. I had to explain to my boss that I was late because my cat wouldn't get in the house :Banghead

As you can see, she still looks like butter wouldn't melt…


----------



## ewelsh

@Bethanjane22 did your boss believe you


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> @Bethanjane22 did your boss believe you


He just rolled his eyes…


----------



## Charity

Mustn't leave Bunty out, she'll get the sulks


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Mustn't leave Bunty out, she'll get the sulks
> 
> View attachment 478455


Hello gorgeous girl, can't have you getting sulky now can we?


----------



## LittleEms

Bugs helping me catch up on sorting my SS gifts


----------



## jasperthecat

I'm having a nightmare with uploads of images, so let's hope this link works!

Prior to recently, getting either of my two to go out into the catio was as if they were to be executed.
Now we are struggling to prise Ollie out of there. He's always asking to go out there now. Jasper sin't keen but at least Ollie is enjoying it.

The other day my OH was called out to work urgently about 9.30am and Ollie had as usual wanted to go out so with it being cold and my OH in a rush, she'd closed the window but forgot to tell me he was out there. I was home all day but I only noticed just before 5.00pm that he was missing as he usually snoozes during the day and likes his sleep does the boy. Low and behold I discovered he was still out there. 
He had water but no food or loo so when he came in I gave his some sliced meat as a treat but he wasn't perturbed and never even went to his feeder for something else to eat. Today I've called him several times but he refuses to come in so his experience hadn't affected him and hif he's enjoying himself so much the better!


----------



## jasperthecat

I've only just nicely coaxed Ollie back into the house He's been out the best part of 7 hours. No food again, only water or loo as we don't want the litter material to get damp and yet he made no attempt to come in even after calling him on several occasions.
It's taken around a year to get him to stay in there even for a few minutes and now suddenly he'll stay out all day!

Edit: 
Looks like I'll definitely have to put food and litter out there in future for him as he's back out again! He's been out most of the day and now he's back out. Normally he'd be sleeping most of the day, I just can't figure out why the sudden change?


----------



## Charity

Having a morning lie in


----------



## SbanR

Joining the Autumn watch brigade


----------



## TriTri

Max was quite happy ….









But then, he spotted Charlie outside…








Max's tail says it all. But thank heavens for Kong catnip! Max followed the catnip to another room where he couldn't see Charlie.

Then peeping Tom (Charlie) hung about for a few














View attachment 478586


----------



## Charity

@QOTN, today its an arm rest. It's very versatile isn't it?


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> View attachment 478582
> Max was quite happy ….
> View attachment 478580
> 
> 
> But then, he spotted Charlie outside…
> View attachment 478581
> 
> Max's tail says it all. But thank heavens for Kong catnip! Max followed the catnip to another room where he couldn't see Charlie.
> 
> Then peeping Tom (Charlie) hung about for a few
> View attachment 478585
> View attachment 478584
> View attachment 478586
> View attachment 478583


Aw this potential friendship is soooo long drawn out getting started. Don't you just feel they should just cut out all this small talk and get down to the fun of being best buddies?






. If only, sigh!


----------



## ewelsh

TriTri said:


> View attachment 478582
> Max was quite happy ….
> View attachment 478580
> 
> 
> But then, he spotted Charlie outside…
> View attachment 478581
> 
> Max's tail says it all. But thank heavens for Kong catnip! Max followed the catnip to another room where he couldn't see Charlie.
> 
> Then peeping Tom (Charlie) hung about for a few
> View attachment 478585
> View attachment 478584
> View attachment 478586
> View attachment 478583


Awww Charlie just wants to be friends x


----------



## H.M

Hopefully this link works of a video I made of my two kitties

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CVlqijSoKrq/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet

Remember to put voice on


----------



## H.M

Charity said:


> @QOTN, today its an arm rest. It's very versatile isn't it?
> 
> View attachment 478590


Awww he looks do adorable. I want to squish his cute little face


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Aw this potential friendship is soooo long drawn out getting started. Don't you just feel they should just cut out all this small talk and get down to the fun of being best buddies?
> View attachment 478591
> . If only, sigh!


Exactly my thoughts @Cully


----------



## QOTN

Charity said:


> @QOTN, today its an arm rest. It's very versatile isn't it?
> View attachment 478590


I must admit I never thought of them as a prop for a dignified pose but Toppy knows better. I would love to use him as an ad on my thread to demonstrate the versatility!


----------



## lullabydream

She's amazed me and jumped high...now how's she going to get down I have no idea


----------



## Psygon

I got a new phone... Will be putting it through its paces with the tonks this weekend. But grabbed who was around for a quick pic or two :-D

Waffles









Ted









And CK - who wants to shake your hand!


----------



## jasperthecat

Unfortunately the weather wasn't too good around here today which was a pity as I had intended to get a painting job completed before winter sets in but it will have to wait and besides, I got a call yesterday evening from my OH's mum asking if I'd babysit Pooch, her Shri Lankan rescue dog as she had to undertake a long journey and Pooch gets car sick just as does poor Jasper and was setting off about 9.00am after she'd dropped him off.

My OH is at her office today but I'll always look after Pooch as to be honest we don't know he's here most of the time and besides Pooch and Ollie get on really well together. I can even leave them unsupervised without any problems occurring.
I've temporarily installed a cheap CCTV camera to see if it's worth getting a decent one and I've just looked and Pooch is fast asleep on one of the sofas. When I first installed it, I had set the intruder alarm to come on if it detected movement and Ollie the little so and so, kept going up the camera and deliberately setting it off. It certainly won't deter Ollie.

Ollie was out in his catio again for most of today from around 8.00 am and didn't know Pooch was visiting until I took Pooch into the garden this afternoon and then he came indoors He had a late lunch and then came and sat next to me on the sofa just as Pooch was doing.

That is the one thing I'm grateful for...neither Pooch or my two are aggressive toward one another so I can relax about them being left alone together.


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> She's amazed me and jumped high...now how's she going to get down I have no idea
> View attachment 478608


Well if she's anything like Misty she'll consider all the options then slide down the side head first.


----------



## Willsee

And tonight he sleeps………..


----------



## Willsee

But……..

Willow is full of mischief


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> Well if she's anything like Misty she'll consider all the options then slide down the side head first.


She jumped on her cat tree but has now gone back up top, possibly because she had to have her ear drops. To say she's not a fan is an understatement


----------



## Bethanjane22

Oh what a night!

Woke up to the sound of a fur ball being brought up at around 1am, so made a mental note to clean it up in the morning.

2:50am woke up to the sound of biblical torrential rain. Then the sound of a car alarm. My car alarm. Turns out my car doesn't like rain :Banghead so I dashed out of bed to grab my keys to turn it off. In doing so I spooked the girls, then when I got downstairs I stepped straight into a puddle of cat sick .

Alarm turned off, foot cleaned up and fur ball and sick clean up too. So I went back to bed.

6am rolls around and Nova decides to start singing the song of her people outside the bedroom door. So I get up to save arguments with the OH over "those bloody cats".

I know Halloween is tomorrow but I didn't need a nightmare last night!

As you can see, Luna is bright eyed this morning and Nova even decided to give her a little kiss, which is a Halloween miracle!


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Oh what a night!
> 
> Woke up to the sound of a fur ball being brought up at around 1am, so made a mental note to clean it up in the morning.
> 
> 2:50am woke up to the sound of biblical torrential rain. Then the sound of a car alarm. My car alarm. Turns out my car doesn't like rain :Banghead so I dashed out of bed to grab my keys to turn it off. In doing so I spooked the girls, then when I got downstairs I stepped straight into a puddle of cat sick .
> 
> Alarm turned off, foot cleaned up and fur ball and sick clean up too. So I went back to bed.
> 
> 6am rolls around and Nova decides to start singing the song of her people outside the bedroom door. So I get up to save arguments with the OH over "those bloody cats".
> 
> I know Halloween is tomorrow but I didn't need a nightmare last night!
> 
> As you can see, Luna is bright eyed this morning and Nova even decided to give her a little kiss, which is a Halloween miracle!
> View attachment 478651
> View attachment 478652


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Sorry @Bethanjane, your account gave me a real laugh though sorry its been such a traumatic night. What's this with the kissing this morning...wonder of wonders?


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> Oh what a night!
> 
> Woke up to the sound of a fur ball being brought up at around 1am, so made a mental note to clean it up in the morning.
> 
> 2:50am woke up to the sound of biblical torrential rain. Then the sound of a car alarm. My car alarm. Turns out my car doesn't like rain :Banghead so I dashed out of bed to grab my keys to turn it off. In doing so I spooked the girls, then when I got downstairs I stepped straight into a puddle of cat sick .
> 
> Alarm turned off, foot cleaned up and fur ball and sick clean up too. So I went back to bed.
> 
> 6am rolls around and Nova decides to start singing the song of her people outside the bedroom door. So I get up to save arguments with the OH over "those bloody cats".
> 
> I know Halloween is tomorrow but I didn't need a nightmare last night!
> 
> As you can see, Luna is bright eyed this morning and Nova even decided to give her a little kiss, which is a Halloween miracle!
> View attachment 478651
> View attachment 478652


Sorry B I had to laugh too, always happens in 3's x lovely photo of the kiss, frame it, it could be a masterpiece one day 

Enjoy rugby later today :Smuggrin


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> Oh what a night!
> 
> Woke up to the sound of a fur ball being brought up at around 1am, so made a mental note to clean it up in the morning.
> 
> 2:50am woke up to the sound of biblical torrential rain. Then the sound of a car alarm. My car alarm. Turns out my car doesn't like rain :Banghead so I dashed out of bed to grab my keys to turn it off. In doing so I spooked the girls, then when I got downstairs I stepped straight into a puddle of cat sick .
> 
> Alarm turned off, foot cleaned up and fur ball and sick clean up too. So I went back to bed.
> 
> 6am rolls around and Nova decides to start singing the song of her people outside the bedroom door. So I get up to save arguments with the OH over "those bloody cats".
> 
> I know Halloween is tomorrow but I didn't need a nightmare last night!
> 
> As you can see, Luna is bright eyed this morning and Nova even decided to give her a little kiss, which is a Halloween miracle!
> View attachment 478651
> View attachment 478652


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious sorry, another one here. Thank you for giving an uplifting start to my day; cancels out the rain.


----------



## Psygon

Bethanjane22 said:


> Oh what a night!
> 
> Woke up to the sound of a fur ball being brought up at around 1am, so made a mental note to clean it up in the morning.
> 
> 2:50am woke up to the sound of biblical torrential rain. Then the sound of a car alarm. My car alarm. Turns out my car doesn't like rain :Banghead so I dashed out of bed to grab my keys to turn it off. In doing so I spooked the girls, then when I got downstairs I stepped straight into a puddle of cat sick .
> 
> Alarm turned off, foot cleaned up and fur ball and sick clean up too. So I went back to bed.
> 
> 6am rolls around and Nova decides to start singing the song of her people outside the bedroom door. So I get up to save arguments with the OH over "those bloody cats".
> 
> I know Halloween is tomorrow but I didn't need a nightmare last night!
> 
> As you can see, Luna is bright eyed this morning and Nova even decided to give her a little kiss, which is a Halloween miracle!
> View attachment 478651
> View attachment 478652


I don't believe those two could be anything but angels :-D


----------



## Psygon

Ted loving his chair, I mean my chair ...


----------



## Willow_Warren

After a dull wet morning Lola was enjoying some lunchtime sunshine x

you can see her fur hasn't fully grown back after blood tests over 6 weeks ago… but she's floofy ant it's getting there x


----------



## Cully

Try explaining that we _all_ have an extra hour in bed tomorrow. _ALL!!







_


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Try explaining that we _all_ have an extra hour in bed tomorrow. _ALL!!
> View attachment 478681
> _


That's Misty saying "who ya kidding?????
Go pull the other one"


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Psygon thinks the chair is hers

@Cully thinks she's getting an extra hour in bed

anyone else got any silly ideas today :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Fireworks? What fireworks? Am I bovvered?


----------



## jasperthecat

My two both love coming into my music studio. If it's too loud for them they will simply wait outside on the landing and as soon as they hear me switch the gear off, without fail they burst in through the door. However, if I'd planned on using that particular amp tonight I could forget it! Ollie had decided that it was tonight's sleeping spot of choice and nothing will keep Ollie from his sleep!

Looking at him laid there, he's grown to quite a sizeable young man...that amp itself measures over 25 inches long!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> I don't believe those two could be anything but angels :-D


Well they are firmly on the naughty list. 5:30am Nova decided to start shouting the house down today. So much for that extra hour in bed!


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Well they are firmly on the naughty list. 5:30am Nova decided to start shouting the house down today. So much for that extra hour in bed!


Same here, lie-ins are just a dream in our house.  I could hear my two thumping about at 4.45 then Toppy started yelling a while later so I got up, not that that makes any difference. I think I shall have to gag him.


----------



## Psygon

Hahah well same here. There was a squabble over who was going to sit on the heated mat at 6 am.


----------



## Willsee

Yep both insisted in ramming the door at 6.45am . We were working late last night so were looking forward to a free lie in this morning


----------



## Cully

Surprisingly I was left alone until the quite respectable time of 7.30. I was a bit sneaky though as when I dropped the blind last night I left a gap at the bottom, big enough for Moo to watch early morning cat TV. I was woken by the sound of her chasing rain drops down the windows.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Lots of tired humans today then! Don't they know weekends are for lie ins?

On a side note, Happy Halloween from my two little devils!


----------



## ewelsh

I slept through all the racket 

Great photos @Bethanjane22


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I got up at 6.15 which was ok.. the cats didn't wake before me.

It's pretty miserable outside although I saw a glimpse of blue sky a few minutes ago

Lola has the right idea but Andre has only just come in… he's been out in this miserable weather since I got up! Popped his head in at 8.30 ish to check for food and back out… he's either brave or crazy!


----------



## Psygon

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I got up at 6.15 which was ok.. the cats didn't wake before me.
> 
> It's pretty miserable outside although I saw a glimpse of blue sky a few minutes ago
> 
> Lola has the right idea but Andre has only just come in… he's been out in this miserable weather since I got up! Popped his head in at 8.30 ish to check for food and back out… he's either brave or crazy!
> 
> View attachment 478717


CK has been outside all morning too, snuggled down inside the cat house in the catio. It's Cole and wet outside and I'm sure before his little adventure he wouldn't have gone out there. He's just come in for warm up cuddles.


----------



## ewelsh

CK……. Inside is better, do you hear me…..


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I got up at 6.15 which was ok.. the cats didn't wake before me.
> 
> It's pretty miserable outside although I saw a glimpse of blue sky a few minutes ago
> 
> Lola has the right idea but Andre has only just come in… he's been out in this miserable weather since I got up! Popped his head in at 8.30 ish to check for food and back out… he's either brave or crazy!
> 
> View attachment 478717


Ollie used to be like that as a youngster, didn't bother him to get drenched. Now, as an ol man he prefers his creature comforts


----------



## Charity

What!! Go outside! You must be joking, there's a hurricane blowing. We's very happy here fanks.


----------



## lillytheunicorn

Pretending to be an ornament


----------



## Charity

What time's breakfast today, wish you'd make up your mind?










Yeah, ditto, I'm protesting, I'm not coming out until breakfast is in my dish


----------



## Cully

Misty obviously doesn't think much of the cold and windy view outside this morning. 








"Wake me up when it's warm and sunny please".


----------



## slartibartfast

One of those rare moments when Dean sits still, not jumping on other cats or chasing their tails.


----------



## jasperthecat

12 months ago I built the boys a catio, accessible from the lounge window. Try as we might, unless we literally pushed them out, we couldn't get them to use it. Maybe the odd voluntary adventure in for a minute or two in summer but that was about it.
Suddenly all Ollie wants to do now is be out there and that can be for most of the day and or evening. We haven't been leaving any food out for him (only fresh water) nor have we put out a litter tray but that is clearly going to have to change if his behaviour continues.

This morning the weather is absolutely atrocious with strong winds and rain but Ollie was stamping on me at just after 6.00am trying to wake me and as I now have a little CCTV camera in the lounge. I checked my phone footage later and realised Ollie was trying wake me when he was stamping on me, so that we'd let him out. He jumps onto the windowsill normally to let us know that he wants to be out. Ollie is getting on for 7kg so when he stamps he really hurts unlike Jasper who is so gentle.

Given Ollie's behaviour I've re-sited the little CCTV camera I bought recently so that I can see when he wants to go out or if he's at the window and wants to be let back in as it's too cold and windy to leave it open for him. I may even have to invest in a microchip cat flap at this rate.

Here's Ollie tucked up in the old Curver covered litter box which is too small for them to use as a litter box now. We have two large covered litter trays for them and the Curver was in the way but rather than give it away, we put it in the catio out of the way and since we put one of his blankets in there he's made it his little den to sit watching the birds feeding in the garden. All nice and dry and cosy.


----------



## SbanR

Not bovvered by the wind


----------



## Ellierose1

hey cute animals


----------



## H.M

Family photo:Hilarious
Dresses were from shein. Great material


----------



## Ellierose1

Meet Rosie, she is 6 years old she is a sprocker and her best friend is little Rupert * my 2nd dog * don't mind my legs haha


H.M said:


> Family photo:Hilarious
> Dresses were from shein. Great material
> View attachment 478794


cute dresses, and the cats awwww


----------



## Psygon

The battle of wills between Ted and the pipe cleaner. But who will win?!?


----------



## Ellierose1

Psygon said:


> The battle of wills between Ted and the pipe cleaner. But who will win?!?
> 
> View attachment 478795


beautiful


----------



## Arny

"Isn't this my bed"


----------



## LeArthur

Watching dad off the premises....










And then discussing what to do with their day


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mother, what is the crunchy cold stuff all over the garden? My delicate paws are cold!


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> Watching dad off the premises....
> 
> View attachment 478797
> 
> 
> And then discussing what to do with their day
> 
> View attachment 478798


Loving this


----------



## Psygon

CK... Just practicing his emoji faces


----------



## LittleEms

Bee with her favourite toy


----------



## slartibartfast

The statue of Lucifer Morningstar:


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper has just dropped into my music studio to say hello as he usually does while I'm working and to have a relax just before he gets settled down on his cat tree bed for the afternoon..
Such a hard life!


----------



## Charity

We're trying to catch a fly. Apparently if you just sit and stare at it, it will come to you.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> We're trying to catch a fly. Apparently if you just sit and stare at it, it will come to you.
> 
> View attachment 478864
> 
> 
> View attachment 478865


Moo let's them land and then there's a frantic waving of paws and claws.
Good luck Bunty:Cat.


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> We're trying to catch a fly. Apparently if you just sit and stare at it, it will come to you.
> 
> View attachment 478864
> 
> 
> View attachment 478865


Ollie is the fly hunter in our house. If there is a fly around he can't settle and has to catch and eat it and follows it everywhere throughout the house. If he can't for some reason he remains on alert, scanning everywhere in the hope of spotting it until he's absolutely whacked and can't stay awake any longer.


----------



## Charity

jasperthecat said:


> Ollie is the fly hunter in our house. If there is a fly around he can't settle and has to catch and eat it and follows it everywhere throughout the house. If he can't for some reason he remains on alert, scanning everywhere in the hope of spotting it until he's absolutely whacked and can't stay awake any longer.


I hate it when they catch them, you can hear the crunching. :Yuck


----------



## Willow_Warren

Ah… the art of fly catching.

Andre: leaps about frantically waving paws

Lola: keep her eye on them until they are at a window then makes her move. She has a much higher success rate


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> I hate it when they catch them, you can hear the crunching. :Yuck


Both of mine eat flies and spiders though Jasper's preference is a spider.


----------



## Willow_Warren

It's a hard life!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It is for you @Willow_Warren if you need a wee!


----------



## LittleEms

Bee's hangout spot  (aka Bee is a duster for the top of the kitchen cabinets)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, it's just so lovely in front of the fire...I have roast chicken in my tummy and a PillowMouse to rest my little handsome head on."


----------



## Bertie'sMum

LittleEms said:


> Bee's hangout spot  (aka Bee is a duster for the top of the kitchen cabinets)
> 
> View attachment 478931


Oooh - could Bee come and dust mine too please 

looks like we've got the same kitchen cupboards - even down to similar handles, but Lily is only interested in "polishing" the worktop


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bertie'sMum said:


> Oooh - could Bee come and dust mine too please
> 
> looks like we've got the same kitchen cupboards - even down to similar handles, but Lily is only interested in "polishing" the worktop
> 
> View attachment 478935


Perhaps you can train her to oil them @Bertie'sMum - one of my least favourite household jobs!


----------



## Guest

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, it's just so lovely in front of the fire...I have roast chicken in my tummy and a PillowMouse to rest my little handsome head on."
> 
> View attachment 478933


lovely picture!


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie is being very annoying. He wants me to play with him and does anything he can to attract my attention such as deliberately going into my studio filing cabinet, wrecking the files in the process but I'm in the middle of touching up my recently decorated music studio after my OH managed to spill some tea down the newly painted wall (don't ask) and he's not a happy boy.


----------



## Arny

Don't touch


----------



## jasperthecat

Boxes!

I've lost count of how many beds and caves we've bought for Jasper since we got him. Barrel beds, cat tree beds, cat caves, flat beds, dog style beds the list is endless and where does he prefer to sleep, either on the floor or in a cardboard box. Our house is a fire risk with all the cardboard boxes around the house. Some of the them are so large we can't move for them but we daren't throw them out as either Ollie or Jasper will be upset. Ollie likes tall narrow top entry boxes laid on their side in which he can stretch out while watching the world go by or while sleeping.

The box Jasper was sleeping in today is the shoe box we normally keep under our bed at the caravan. We intended to dispose of after we brought it back with us but Jasper nabbed it!


----------



## ewelsh

jasperthecat said:


> Ollie is being very annoying. He wants me to play with him and does anything he can to attract my attention such as deliberately going into my studio filing cabinet, wrecking the files in the process but I'm in the middle of touching up my recently decorated music studio after *my OH managed to spill some tea down the newly painted wall *(don't ask) and he's not a happy boy.


ummmm pay back for the cat feeder maybe :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> ummmm pay back for the cat feeder maybe :Hilarious:Hilarious


Hmmm...there could be something in that assertion!
Having said that, I've noticed a distinct lack of tension between Ollie and Jasper whenever Jasper goes to feed! It used to be that Ollie didn't like Jasper going near the food and Ollie would do what he could to put Jasper off. Now that they are both comfortable with their respective feeders, Ollie it seems, no longer has the urge to protect the food source so, there are far less handbag fallouts.

However, Ollie is persistent and does things that are very naughty whenever he wants my attention which is invariably rooted in him wanting to play. He knows for instance not to jump up onto my recording desk as he knows he gets scolded by me for doing it every time. He's not stupid and still does it if he wants my attention. Jasper is far more subtle!

Some of the equipment is very expensive and delicate. Over a stone of clumsy cat landing on it doesn't do it any good.

Edit: Just read your reply properly, I think you're maybe referring to the fact that I only took a few days to get Jasper to feed from the feeder as opposed to two spells of several weeks without success!
She's not quite got over that and it still sticks in her throat for me to be right for once!


----------



## Willsee

Both on guard duty this morning


----------



## Charity

What is there to do on a Wednesday but snooze with a pal


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> What is there to do on a Wednesday but snooze with a pal
> 
> View attachment 479018


If only I could get my two to behave in that manner!


----------



## jasperthecat

Well he's done exactly the same thing again. 
I never closed the filing cabinet yesterday as I was in and out of it and it's on the floor right next to my feet and he jumped in again but I never responded other than to take a pic and he went off in a huff. 
I notice he's wrecked several of the files too with his weight. Several of them all bent out of shape. Serves me right I suppose for not closing the file drawer!


----------



## Guest

Jasper does not look like he likes the disturbance:Cat


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> Ollie is being very annoying. He wants me to play with him and does anything he can to attract my attention such as deliberately going into my studio filing cabinet, wrecking the files in the process but I'm in the middle of touching up my recently decorated music studio after my OH managed to spill some tea down the newly painted wall (don't ask) and he's not a happy boy.


Is he filed under C or O?


----------



## jasperthecat

J. Dawson said:


> Jasper does not look like he likes the disturbance:Cat


If referring to the pic above that's actually Ollie by the way It's easy to determine as Jasper is the one who doesn't give me dirty looks when he can't get his way. He's very determined and will do anything to catch our attention even if he knows full well it will bring about a 'naughty boy' telling from us!


Cully said:


> Is he filed under C or O?


I know what I'd like to file him under sometimes when he's in one of his moods but I want to remain a member of the forum.
I think it will have to be under 'N' for naughty!


----------



## LittleEms

Bertie'sMum said:


> Oooh - could Bee come and dust mine too please
> 
> looks like we've got the same kitchen cupboards - even down to similar handles, but Lily is only interested in "polishing" the worktop
> 
> View attachment 478935


Hehe I'm sure she would love to, I'll box her up for you :Hilarious
Great choice of kitchen!


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper on stairs duty a few minutes ago! Other boy is out in catio and won't come in, just when I need to pop out!


----------



## Charity

My chair I think










All cuddled up


----------



## AstroKitties

Some plotting going on :Bored


----------



## LeArthur

The sight I got as I left for work this morning...









And the one that greeted me when I got home!


----------



## jasperthecat

Since Ollie has suddenly taken to going into the catio for long periods during the day and as the weather is getting chillier, we can't leave the window ajar for him as we did in summer so I've deployed a bit of technology to inform us when he wants to go out or come in.

When he sits and waits to come in on the shelf outside of the window, I have a PIR motion detector sensor which triggers the alarm in the house. Once he's come in I simply place the PIR sensor on the windowsill ready for the next time.

Let me in!


----------



## Charity

jasperthecat said:


> Since Ollie has suddenly taken to going into the catio for long periods during the day and as the weather is getting chillier, we can't leave the window ajar for him as we did in summer so I've deployed a bit of technology to inform us when he wants to go out or come in.
> 
> When he sits and waits to come in on the shelf outside of the window, I have a PIR motion detector sensor which triggers the alarm in the house. Once he's come in I simply place the PIR sensor on the windowsill ready for the next time.
> 
> Let me in!


Clever. Hope now its getting colder, he doesn't want to come in as soon as he's gone out and vice versa.


----------



## Charity

Feeling threatened this morning, these looks mean business. I'd better go and get their breakfast :Nailbiting


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> Clever. Hope now its getting colder, he doesn't want to come in as soon as he's gone out and vice versa.


Jasper is the culprit for that! Ollie wanted to go out after his breakfast meat treat as usual this morning so that was easy. He set off the alarm indicating he wanted to go out and my OH opened the widow for him and placed the alarm outside in case he should want to return in. They never sit on that windowsill unless they want to go out.
My OH then picked up Jasper and put him outside too but she didn't close the window this time as she knew what would happen and sure enough he was back in within a couple of minutes.

Ollie is out there now snuggled up in his decommissioned Curver covered litter tray which now acts as his personal shed. He has his blanket in there and he spends hours watching for the birds in the garden which I attract with scraps of bread and seeds etc on the bird table. Sometimes pigeons get within a metre of him...he absolutely loves it!

The other week it was pouring down, windy and cold but he was out there most of the day and I suspect he'll be out there during the winter this year.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

The little terror is 3 today!


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday o' handsome one


----------



## SbanR

Happy birthday Barney


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Birthday Barney. Those 3 years have flown by


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww Happy Birthday Barney! How can you be three already? Hope you’ve been spoilt rotten today. Manly tabby backslap cuddle from your “uncle” Oscar and kisses from me xx


----------



## Emmasian

Happy birthday Barney xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Happy Birthday for yesterday Barney x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Happy belated Purrday gorgeous :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Jojomomo

Here's Boots purring and dribbling away on me


----------



## Emmasian

Rafa says leave me alone Mummy, even cute gorgeous angels need their sleep!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Not uploaded pics of the Miri monster in a while!  Hiding in bags and doing some yoga were on tonight's top priorities


----------



## Willow_Warren

Trying to get some presents wrapped and posted!





































If I fits I sits!

H x


----------



## Willow_Warren

Sorry for the 2 posts but I do love it when Andre manages to sneak in close to Lola


----------



## Willow_Warren

Willow_Warren said:


> Sorry for the 2 posts but I do love it when Andre manages to sneak in close to Lola
> 
> View attachment 479263
> 
> 
> View attachment 479264


well it ended in fisty cuffs! Lola decided Andre needed a wash… well not just a wash but a thorough bath! After a few minutes Andre decided enough was enough and they had a squabble… Lola is now in the cardboard house and Andre outside


----------



## Britt

Afternoon nap


----------



## Charity

Bunty's getting very brave this week and sleeping out in the open a lot.


----------



## Bethanjane22

We had a surprisingly sunny and warm afternoon yesterday, the girls enjoyed themselves.


----------



## Charity

Not going to get much work done today


----------



## Britt

Pooh is grumpy today. What have I done?


----------



## Charity

There's a lot of quiet snoring coming from the window cill


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie has been downstairs and had his breakfast treat. Now he's having a well earned rest before he goes to sleep for the rest of the day.


----------



## £54etgfb6

What fluffy tummy (death trap) :Wideyed


----------



## popcornsmum

Mittens is thrilled I'm home!!!


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Mittens is thrilled I'm home!!!
> View attachment 479325


Yay, one happy kitty.


----------



## Cully

I made _myself_ a little neck pillow. It seems I'm not the only one who thinks it's comfy


----------



## Jaf

Lottie supervising me today. She also gave me a nice, if painful, head massage


----------



## Jaf

Not the bestest photo but Alfie n Izzy are so lovely together.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Lottie supervising me today. She also gave me a nice, if painful, head massage
> 
> View attachment 479341


How long did she make you stay in that position? It looks as though she feels she has a perfect right to be there. Which she has of course.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Not the bestest photo but Alfie n Izzy are so lovely together.
> 
> View attachment 479343


Aw, a mirror image.


----------



## jasperthecat

I'm not allowed to take any images of my two today as I'm in both their bad books!
I was very busy in my music room immediately after I got up and never went downstairs. My OH left for work early after bringing me a cuppa and it appears both boys had tragically run out of their dry food for an hour or two at most which has happened maybe once in two years.

I was downstairs making a cuppa at 3.00AM and they still had some food left in their feeders from yesterday's measured amount .They'd also had their minced steak for their breakfast treat this morning given by my OH so they weren't exactly starving but you've think there was a famine by the amount of meowing and pushing into the music room with them rubbing up against me to get my attention.

As soon as I fed them they were off to their respective current sleeping arrangements so peace at last!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri has an obsession with being on my back but she's recently started doing it with my partner too. She really looks like she owns the place while she's causing us back pain lol!


----------



## Charity

Toppy's in his element this afternoon. It's a lovely day and he's got the one and only sunny spot in the room.


----------



## Cully

I gave Misty a treat of some of my tuna in spring water today. She couldn't take her eyes of the dish, watching as I prepared it, and walked smack into a wall. Doh! I just hope she thought a plate of tuna was worth a black eye.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I gave Misty a treat of some of my tuna in spring water today. She couldn't take her eyes of the dish, watching as I prepared it, and walked smack into a wall. Doh! I just hope she thought a plate of tuna was worth a black eye.


Oh, poor girlie. I hope you were sympathetic.


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> How long did she make you stay in that position? It looks as though she feels she has a perfect right to be there. Which she has of course.


She always comes running when I'm outside and tests my footwork, then sits on whatever bit of me she can find. She gets bitey and shouty if I dare wriggle! She will come inside for food but panics and has to go back out. Poor girl.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Oh, poor girlie. I hope you were sympathetic.


It's not the first time. She just heads off to where she eats but won't take her eyes off the dish of tuna so crashes into anything in her way. Good job she doesn't get it very often or I might need to buy her a crash hat.
She fine btw. Tuna for lunch, a chin scratch and a nice snooze. Bliss .


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> She always comes running when I'm outside and tests my footwork, then sits on whatever bit of me she can find. She gets bitey and shouty if I dare wriggle! She will come inside for food but panics and has to go back out. Poor girl.


Misty's pal Sooty is a bit like that. He comes inside to eat but is quite nervous and goes back out as soon as he's eaten. Always looking over his shoulder when indoors, but quite different outside and always runs to me for a fuss.
I have a feeling he's felt the toe of a few boots in his time so doesn't like being anywhere he feels trapped.


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper adores being hand fed which I suppose is a throwback from when he was the litter's hand-reared runt kitten. Ollie enjoys it too and when I give them cooked meat treats, they sit for me like two pet dogs while I feed each one with a small piece in turn.

Jasper even loves me to give him one of his RC dry food biscuits. He will eat that without hesitation but those packets of treats are out with him . He just doesn't like them.

Ollie will NOT eat his regular RC dried food unless it's in a bowl.

I put one next to him tonight while he was on the chair and he looked at it as if I'd given him a piece of cardboard. For some reason. unlike Jasper, he is very disappointed when I only feed him a regular RC biscuit.

Errr...what's this?


----------



## Milo’s mum

The best way to improve cat bonding is to turn off heating. Cold improves the worst of relationships!


----------



## Charity

Just woken up


----------



## Cully

I drape a damp towel over my walker to dry it. 
Misty loves her makeshift cave and hides there to ambush me.


----------



## Jojomomo

Thorin lounging, looking as handsome as ever


----------



## popcornsmum

Mittens the kitten and his few spots!


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Mittens the kitten and his few spots!
> 
> View attachment 479406
> View attachment 479408


Definitely no chance of mistaken identity with him then.


----------



## H.M

Look how cute and cosy he looks in his new sweater.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Mrs Funkin

That is a mighty fine tail display you have going on there, Ollie


----------



## Charity

Sometimes these two just make me feel all warm and fuzzy


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Sometimes these two just make me feel all warm and fuzzy
> 
> View attachment 479427


Omg love them so much!!! I'd love Popcorn and Mittens to do this one day!!!


----------



## H.M

My dad wouldn't allow me to buy another cat tree because he said we have too much. But one large tree in the kitchen and the shelves on the door is not enough. We need another in the living room so my mum managed to persuade him a few days later so here we are.:Smug

My auntie asked my mum why we have so many. In my opinion you can never have to many. Who else agrees? I just love spending on my cats.

My cats have been so spoilt. I just got an order of a variety of treats yesterday. Aren't they lucky.
Just need to move the stuff on the wall to somewhere else.
































My ceiling is quite low so was thinking of putting a blanket up there and keeping the bed as spare.


----------



## Guest

@H.M 
He looks so snuggly in his jacket


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, what do you mean you didn't know where I was? Isn't it obvious that I'd be curled up on HD's blanket?"


----------



## Willow_Warren

Free to a good home… or just any home


















Hannah


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, what do you mean you didn't know where I was? Isn't it obvious that I'd be curled up on HD's blanket?"
> 
> View attachment 479473


Great idea Oscar, its flippin' chilly outside today


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> Free to a good home… or just any home
> View attachment 479486
> 
> 
> View attachment 479487
> 
> 
> Hannah


What's she on about Andre, she can't mean you surely? :Jawdrop


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Free to a good home… or just any home
> View attachment 479486
> 
> 
> View attachment 479487
> 
> 
> Hannah


What!???? This gentle boy who's just having a quiet lie down


----------



## Willsee

Willow_Warren said:


> Free to a good home… or just any home
> View attachment 479486
> 
> 
> View attachment 479487
> 
> 
> Hannah


Ummm that innocent face is obviously hiding a multitude of sins today


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Willow_Warren said:


> Free to a good home… or just any home
> View attachment 479486
> 
> 
> View attachment 479487
> 
> 
> Hannah


Hannah!

Don't worry Andre, I'm sure you're forgiven now for whatever it was that caused the potential giveaway


----------



## Willow_Warren

Yes… he's stollen Lola's food, broken 2 ramekins, shoved his head in the jug of eggs (for fortunately these were left over) and caught a sparrow 

but then he got in these 2 fallen over plant pots and just looked so cute / funny!



















Hannah x


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> Yes… he's stollen Lola's food, broken 2 ramekins, shoved his head in the jug of eggs (for fortunately these were left over) and caught a sparrow
> 
> but then he got in these 2 fallen over plant pots and just looked so cute / funny!
> 
> View attachment 479499
> 
> 
> View attachment 479500
> 
> 
> Hannah x


Oh Andre, that's a bumper number of naughties. Tee hee!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, what do you mean you didn't know where I was? Isn't it obvious that I'd be curled up on HD's blanket?"
> 
> View attachment 479473


You do know it's Oscars blanket don't you? Just thought I'd mention it in case you have the wrong idea:Smuggrin.


----------



## Cully

You know that dreamy state where you know it's time to get up but you cling on to a few more precious sleepy seconds!
Well I was dreaming I was walking quite fast and suddenly couldn't move. 
I kept trying but could feel a hand on my forehead holding me back. Very annoying as I was hurrying to get home and give Moo her breakfast.
Then I was awake. 'Meow'. Huh! 'MEOW'.
No guesses whose big fat hand (paw) it was!


----------



## lullabydream

Have been trying to snap Ivy with Harley for like forever, finally achieved my dream!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww, hi Harley  You're a little cutie aren't you? Ivy, that's an excellent loaf


----------



## LeArthur

He's holding his bag leg to give it a wash wash


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri likes to go into the shower to pull out the drain and hide it somewhere in the house. sometimes these crimes must be punished by placing her into prison


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> Miri likes to go into the shower to pull out the drain and hide it somewhere in the house. sometimes these crimes must be punished by placing her into prison
> View attachment 479562
> View attachment 479563
> View attachment 479564


Oh bless. Look at her innocent little face.
The CatChat jury immediately acquit her on the evidence that she is just tooooo cute to be guilty. 
Release the prisoner!!!


----------



## SbanR

bmr10 said:


> Miri likes to go into the shower to pull out the drain and hide it somewhere in the house. sometimes these crimes must be punished by placing her into prison
> View attachment 479562
> View attachment 479563
> View attachment 479564


Ah, poor baby. Such a harsh sentence. You have a cruel mum
Demand mummy apologises for it with a yummy treat!


----------



## Willsee

Willow keeping me motivated this morning on my exercise bike


----------



## Cully

What can you do when the office cat disrupts work by sleeping on the job?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

bmr10 said:


> Miri likes to go into the shower to pull out the drain and hide it somewhere in the house. sometimes these crimes must be punished by placing her into prison
> View attachment 479562
> View attachment 479563
> View attachment 479564


Don't panic Miri Lily says the escape squad are on their way !!


----------



## Psygon

Ok so not my cat... But this gorgeous little lady always likes to stand on my feet when I go outside my house 

Isn't she lovely!


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Ok so not my cat... But this gorgeous little lady always likes to stand on my feet when I go outside my house
> 
> Isn't she lovely!
> View attachment 479592
> View attachment 479593
> View attachment 479594
> View attachment 479595
> View attachment 479596
> View attachment 479597


She's gorgeous. Do you know her name?


----------



## popcornsmum

Trying to Home Ed with the help of Mittens!! Who then scooped all the oats out of the tray with his paw!!


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> She's gorgeous. Do you know her name?


She's called Topsy. She is one of my neighbours cats.


----------



## lymorelynn

It's a bit chilly here today


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> Ok so not my cat... But this gorgeous little lady always likes to stand on my feet when I go outside my house
> 
> Isn't she lovely!
> View attachment 479592
> View attachment 479593
> View attachment 479594
> View attachment 479595
> View attachment 479596
> View attachment 479597


She's very pretty. Do you walk with her standing on your feet?


----------



## LeArthur

Nora was being all cute and then Arthur came along and wanted in on the photo shoot


----------



## £54etgfb6

Cully said:


> Oh bless. Look at her innocent little face.
> The CatChat jury immediately acquit her on the evidence that she is just tooooo cute to be guilty.
> Release the prisoner!!!





SbanR said:


> Ah, poor baby. Such a harsh sentence. You have a cruel mum
> Demand mummy apologises for it with a yummy treat!





Bertie'sMum said:


> Don't panic Miri Lily says the escape squad are on their way !!


the prisoner is free and is taking revenge by distracting me from studying. next, she will make sure I know who's boss by standing on my chest as I lay in bed. Once I beg for her forgiveness and tell her she can steal the drain whenever she wants she will be oh so gracious and allow me to sleep for a couple of hours before she reminds me she's in charge by biting my feet to wake me up.


----------



## lymorelynn

And after posting a photo of the cosy cats yesterday, my boiler broke down last night :Arghh Cats are trying to find spots of sunshine this morning. Fingers crossed my plumber gets here soon and it's easy to fix


----------



## SbanR

lymorelynn said:


> And after posting a photo of the cosy cats yesterday, my boiler broke down last night :Arghh Cats are trying to find spots of sunshine this morning. Fingers crossed my plumber gets here soon and it's easy to fix


 oh no! Disaster!!
Keeping fingers crossed he get to you soon and it's easily fixed.


----------



## lymorelynn

SbanR said:


> oh no! Disaster!!
> Keeping fingers crossed he get to you soon and it's easily fixed.


Sorted. Thank goodness he actually had the spare part he needed in his van


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper popped into my music room to sit on one of my amplifiers and pose for me!


----------



## Cully

Misty's new favourite look out is on top of the freezer.
It's a bit spooky if I don't know she's there 'cos she pats my head as I pass.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well these two knew how to spend the morning!



















Although they followed me downstairs for some lunch then went outside… br… it's not particularly cold outside but it sounds rather breezy and a little wet!

I'm not sure Andre could actually curl up and smaller / tighter


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Well these two knew how to spend the morning!
> 
> View attachment 479641
> 
> 
> View attachment 479642
> 
> 
> Although they followed me downstairs for some lunch then went outside… br… it's not particularly cold outside but it sounds rather breezy and a little wet!
> 
> I'm not sure Andre could actually curl up and smaller / tighter


He looks so neat, with his tail curled round like that.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## £54etgfb6

SbanR said:


> View attachment 479667


Is this for a vet trip or do you have a cat that enjoys sitting in their carrier case. If it's the former- good luck! and if it's the latter- same here!


----------



## SbanR

bmr10 said:


> Is this for a vet trip or do you have a cat that enjoys sitting in their carrier case. If it's the former- good luck! and if it's the latter- same here!


He hops in every once in a while


----------



## jasperthecat

He's back again! He likes it on that amp for some reason.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> View attachment 479667


What's up Ollie? You're usually up a tree or on sentry duty on some gate post. Just felt like doing something different?


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> View attachment 479667


No tree climbing this weekend, its going to be far too windy and cold


----------



## Charity

Not often I get my girlie for company in the evenings


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> No tree climbing this weekend, its going to be far too windy and cold


Wind doesn't bother him but now he's an "old boy" he's become lazy


----------



## Willsee

Visit to the vets today for boosters


----------



## Ringypie

Although there is a bitter wind outside it's lovely and sunny in our kitchen. Cosmo is making the most of it!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

DJ Barney


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie is a big lad as you can see. 
OK, his thick fur makes him look even chubbier than he is but he definitely does need to lose some weight! I got a delivery of special RC diet food today and gave Ollie some to try in his treat bowl before putting a 50/50 mix of his old an d new food in his microchip feeder to get his diet underway.
I also gave Jasper a few of the diet biscuits so as not to make him feel left out and he loved them, which absolutely amazed us as normally he won't eat any other food than his usual RC dry food. He liked it so much he even tried to push Ollie out of the way of his bowl to get his which is totally unheard of!

"I've finished mine, can I have yours too?"


----------



## Bethanjane22

jasperthecat said:


> Ollie is a big lad as you can see.
> OK, his thick fur makes him look even chubbier than he is but he definitely does need to lose some weight! I got a delivery of special RC diet food today and gave Ollie some to try in his treat bowl before putting a 50/50 mix of his old an d new food in his microchip feeder to get his diet underway.
> I also gave Jasper a few of the diet biscuits so as not to make him feel left out and he loved them, which absolutely amazed us as normally he won't eat any other food than his usual RC dry food. He liked it so much he even tried to push Ollie out of the way of his bowl to get his which is totally unheard of!
> 
> "I've finished mine, can I have yours too?"


He looks like such a cuddly squishy boy!


----------



## Bethanjane22

It's a Christmas miracle! Both on the sofa at the same time, without a human in between.


----------



## jasperthecat

Bethanjane22 said:


> He looks like such a cuddly squishy boy!


Ha! ...you wouldn't be saying that if you were laid in bed and he deliberately jumps on you or stands on you and prods you to wake you up, which he does with us!

He's around 7Kg now which is why I'm putting him on a diet.


----------



## Charity

Did someone say supper?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bethanjane22 said:


> It's a Christmas miracle! Both on the sofa at the same time, without a human in between.
> 
> View attachment 479718


Heh, just a barrier of cushions and a blanket  Good girls.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Bethanjane22 said:


> It's a Christmas miracle! Both on the sofa at the same time, without a human in between.
> 
> View attachment 479718


Are those their stockings? They better keep up this behaviour or they might find some coal come christmas day!


----------



## SbanR

Ollie much prefers wand toys. This is the only smellie he has taken to (bought for Jessie); it doesn't even smell that strongly.


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> DJ Barney
> View attachment 479703


Being a cool cat


----------



## slartibartfast

The Box Master!


----------



## £54etgfb6

I saw this santa outfit for cats in pets at home about a month and a half ago and it's been on my mind since then. Well, today I bought it and Miri was kind enough to give me a fashion show. She wasn't bothered by it at all (probably because she's used to wearing a harness) but it was too big and pointless anyway so I took it off afterwards  The photos aren't very good as she was aware we had treats in the vicinity but regardless I think they're cute!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww, Miri does look sweet


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola is such a good girl as she patiently watches me eat my dinner… you can't really see but she's sat down with her head resting. slightly different story when Andre appeared on her scene!


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 479767
> 
> View attachment 479768
> 
> 
> Lola is such a good girl as she patiently watches me eat my dinner… you can't really see but she's sat down with her head resting. slightly different story when Andre appeared on her scene!


Oh, that look of longing


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> Oh, that look of longing


it's a little face you can't say no to x


----------



## SbanR

He's forgotten he's encountered snow before


----------



## Cully

There was ice on the window sill this morning. Misty jumped up on there to come inside and promptly slid along it ending with a frantic scrabble of claws as she desperately tried to dig them in somewhere. Poor girl did not have a dignified landing.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> There was ice on the window sill this morning. Misty jumped up on there to come inside and promptly slid along it ending with a frantic scrabble of claws as she desperately tried to dig them in somewhere. Poor girl did not have a dignified landing.


Ooops!


----------



## lullabydream

Ok technically I took this picture yesterday but she's in the same position today! My son dumped his new monitor box outside his bedroom door to take down and Ivy has claimed it. She doesn't like going in a box, but this is brilliant she thinks..


----------



## Jesthar

I'm sure Lorelei is part bloke, she's conmandeered the remote and then fallen asleep!


----------



## Cully

Do we know if anyone is running a CatChat Advent Calendar, or similar this year? It was great fun and got us all in the festive mood. Remember......?
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-chat-advent-calendar-thread.507028/


----------



## Willsee

Awwww Charlie is helping with the washing up tonight


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> Do we know if anyone is running a CatChat Advent Calendar, or similar this year? It was great fun and got us all in the festive mood. Remember......?
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-chat-advent-calendar-thread.507028/


This feels a bit spooky but at 5 minutes to 3 today I suddenly remembered this advent thing (and also my Yoshitonks photo extravaganza last year.. and the fact I never did sort out any prizes :'( ) and I thought I wonder if we should do something this year. I remember the time as I was in to a meeting at 3 and then sort of forgot about it till now!

I'd totally do either advent or the photo thing again!


----------



## Psygon

Waffles looking like giant cat and CK looking, well, like the tiniest cat in the world


----------



## Psygon

CK just chilling out


----------



## Emmasian

Psygon said:


> CK just chilling out
> View attachment 479822


Gorgeous. Mr Long Leggies. I had to work out what was tail and what was leg initially :Kiss


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> This feels a bit spooky but at 5 minutes to 3 today I suddenly remembered this advent thing (and also my Yoshitonks photo extravaganza last year.. and the fact I never did sort out any prizes :'( ) and I thought I wonder if we should do something this year. I remember the time as I was in to a meeting at 3 and then sort of forgot about it till now!
> 
> I'd totally do either advent or the photo thing again!


How weird. Are you sure you would have the time what with SS etc?
I was going to suggest putting it to a vote but as it's actually Dec 1st tomorrow maybe it's a bit too late for that (or maybe not). You'd probably just have to jump in at the deep end and create a dedicated thread.
It's been a bit quiet everywhere lately so I think it would be nice to give everyone something festive to join in with, as not everyone is signed up to SS.


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> How weird. Are you sure you would have the time what with SS etc?
> I was going to suggest putting it to a vote but as it's actually Dec 1st tomorrow maybe it's a bit too late for that (or maybe not). You'd probably just have to jump in at the deep end and create a dedicated thread.
> It's been a bit quiet everywhere lately so I think it would be nice to give everyone something festive to join in with, as not everyone is signed up to SS.


I dug out my saved posts from last year ... so sorting out the photo contest wouldn't be tricky...

And I don't have to do much other than put the posts up, as it's all everyone else posting and voting!

I even thought of the first category... Cats in trees (christmas trees, real trees and cat trees!). CK gave me a little inspiration


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I dug out my saved posts from last year ... so sorting out the photo contest wouldn't be tricky...
> 
> And I don't have to do much other than put the posts up, as it's all everyone else posting and voting!
> 
> I even thought of the first category... Cats in trees (christmas trees, real trees and cat trees!). CK gave me a little inspiration


Go for it:Happy


----------



## jasperthecat

Sleepy and cute. Jasper taking his morning nap on the bedroom floor.


----------



## Maurey

Send good vibes please. Poor baby is going for an endoscopy to remove a stuck hairball  guess we're increasing egg yolk dosage in her diet. Might have to bring back the hairballs treats, as well. I absolutely hate that I have to leave her there, likely overnight, but it's for the best. I'm fortunate that one of my friends knows the anesthesiologist, so I'm able to get updates earlier than I would otherwise.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Maurey said:


> Send good vibes please. Poor baby is going for an endoscopy to remove a stuck hairball  guess we're increasing egg yolk dosage in her diet. Might have to bring back the hairballs treats, as well. I absolutely hate that I have to leave her there, likely overnight, but it's for the best. I'm fortunate that one of my friends knows the anesthesiologist, so I'm able to get updates earlier than I would otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 479836


Good luck Jum!!! We've got our fingers and paws crossed for you. She'll be in safe hands and thankfully if you need to you can request an update from the anaesthesiologist. Can't imagine how worried you're feeling, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## SbanR

Maurey said:


> Send good vibes please. Poor baby is going for an endoscopy to remove a stuck hairball  guess we're increasing egg yolk dosage in her diet. Might have to bring back the hairballs treats, as well. I absolutely hate that I have to leave her there, likely overnight, but it's for the best. I'm fortunate that one of my friends knows the anesthesiologist, so I'm able to get updates earlier than I would otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 479836


Poor baby. Hope it's all over now and you're peacefully snoozing in recovery.
Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## H.M

Today must be my lucky day!!!!!!!
Danbi came on my lap earlier today and was kneading for the first time for a few seconds. Then he used my leg as a pillow and held my hand.








Now oreo is currently on my lap which is distracting me from completing my 1200 word essay discussing clinical psychology career pathway. Why are they both being so cuddly today. I'm over the moon :Happy


----------



## jasperthecat

Maurey said:


> Send good vibes please. Poor baby is going for an endoscopy to remove a stuck hairball  guess we're increasing egg yolk dosage in her diet. Might have to bring back the hairballs treats, as well. I absolutely hate that I have to leave her there, likely overnight, but it's for the best. I'm fortunate that one of my friends knows the anesthesiologist, so I'm able to get updates earlier than I would otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 479836


Poor thing.... definitely sending good vibes. We have cyclic hairball issues with Ollie but so far he's managed to eject them without veterinary intervention. We do give him hairball cream from a tube which is supposed to help though whether or not it works I'm not entirely sure?

I'm sure she'll be fine but it doesn't stop worrying about it.


----------



## H.M

Maurey said:


> Send good vibes please. Poor baby is going for an endoscopy to remove a stuck hairball  guess we're increasing egg yolk dosage in her diet. Might have to bring back the hairballs treats, as well. I absolutely hate that I have to leave her there, likely overnight, but it's for the best. I'm fortunate that one of my friends knows the anesthesiologist, so I'm able to get updates earlier than I would otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 479836


Get better soon Jum. Sending lots of positive vibes and love your way


----------



## Maurey

Thanks all! They got it out just fine, and she's currently recovering from the anaesthesia. They said I could come pick her up in an hour already, but currently waiting to hear back on a few things, like if she's needed back tomorrow, or if I could just consult with the vet over the phone. It's a round trip of around 3 hours, which I've already made once today. If she's needed back in person tomorrow, she's probably best off staying the night, if she's not overly stressed there. I'd hate it, but if she's coping fine it's probably the best option.

Chip is currently doing his kitty best to help me relax.


----------



## Charity

Maurey said:


> Thanks all! They got it out just fine, and she's currently recovering from the anaesthesia. They said I could come pick her up in an hour already, but currently waiting to hear back on a few things, like if she's needed back tomorrow, or if I could just consult with the vet over the phone. It's a round trip of around 3 hours, which I've already made once today. If she's needed back in person tomorrow, she's probably best off staying the night, if she's not overly stressed there. I'd hate it, but if she's coping fine it's probably the best option.
> 
> Chip is currently doing his kitty best to help me relax.
> 
> View attachment 479842


Glad all went well, hope she will be back to her happy self soon


----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> Thanks all! They got it out just fine, and she's currently recovering from the anaesthesia. They said I could come pick her up in an hour already, but currently waiting to hear back on a few things, like if she's needed back tomorrow, or if I could just consult with the vet over the phone. It's a round trip of around 3 hours, which I've already made once today. If she's needed back in person tomorrow, she's probably best off staying the night, if she's not overly stressed there. I'd hate it, but if she's coping fine it's probably the best option.
> 
> Chip is currently doing his kitty best to help me relax.
> 
> View attachment 479842


Glad it's all over, I bet Jum will be happy to be rid of it, it must have made her rather uncomfortable and feeling poorly.


----------



## Cully

I went to the Range today looking in the arts and crafts section when my jaw hit the floor:Jawdrop!
Look what I found in the 'painting by numbers' ........








Now who can I persuade it would make a perfect xmas pressie for me??


----------



## Willow_Warren

Cully said:


> I went to the Range today looking in the arts and crafts section when my jaw hit the floor:Jawdrop!
> Look what I found in the 'painting by numbers' ........
> View attachment 479845
> 
> Now who can I persuade it would make a perfect xmas pressie for me??


when did she pose for that?? She been keeping her commission secret?

(if in doubt buy it for yourself… will save disappointment later :Hilarious)


----------



## Maurey

Poor baby was so stressed at the vet I went to get her tonight. Was hissing out of fear when anyone approached her, and was just slgeberallt yelling and miserable.

Vet said no need for a checkup tomorrow as long as she's back to rights, here's hoping. Waiting on a taxi rn. Gonna get a lot of tlc over the next few days. They have me the hairball they removed from her, which I don't know how to feel about lol


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I went to the Range today looking in the arts and crafts section when my jaw hit the floor:Jawdrop!
> Look what I found in the 'painting by numbers' ........
> View attachment 479845
> 
> Now who can I persuade it would make a perfect xmas pressie for me??


Misty's pressie to mummy!


----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> Poor baby was so stressed at the vet I went to get her tonight. Was hissing out of fear when anyone approached her, and was just slgeberallt yelling and miserable.
> 
> Vet said no need for a checkup tomorrow as long as she's back to rights, here's hoping. Waiting on a taxi rn. Gonna get a lot of tlc over the next few days. They have me the hairball they removed from her, which I don't know how to feel about lol
> 
> View attachment 479848


Well they give us our removed gall stones to keep don't they:Yuck?
Glad you've got her home, she'll feel much happier and get back to normal sooner.


----------



## Psygon

Jammy must have read the post it note


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Jammy must have read the post it note
> View attachment 479849


Well done Jammy. Never let it be said you're disobedient.
I love your Christmas tree mug.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh goodness @Maurey glad Jum is home safe and sound with you now. Hope she feels perky in the morning, after a nice sleep and nibbles xx


----------



## £54etgfb6

Maurey said:


> Poor baby was so stressed at the vet I went to get her tonight. Was hissing out of fear when anyone approached her, and was just slgeberallt yelling and miserable.
> 
> Vet said no need for a checkup tomorrow as long as she's back to rights, here's hoping. Waiting on a taxi rn. Gonna get a lot of tlc over the next few days. They have me the hairball they removed from her, which I don't know how to feel about lol
> 
> View attachment 479848


Glad she doesn't have to stay overnight in a strange, stressful place  Hope Chip is nice to her once she's home. The hairball is an interesting souvenir to have! Kind of like parents that keep children's teeth??? lol


----------



## popcornsmum

The Nativity set lasted approximately 30 seconds before it was destroyed and baby Jesus and a wise man were booped off!!
Thanks Mittens! Popcorn never did that!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mittens! You little pickle!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, surely you know that every box is mine?"


----------



## £54etgfb6

popcornsmum said:


> The Nativity set lasted approximately 30 seconds before it was destroyed and baby Jesus and a wise man were booped off!!
> Thanks Mittens! Popcorn never did that!
> View attachment 479881
> 
> View attachment 479880


Is Mittens a heretic or a scrooge?


----------



## Milo’s mum

Oh Mittens, not baby Jesus!


----------



## Psygon

https://shop.bluecross.org.uk/acatalog/Comedy-Pet-Photo-Awards-Wall-Calendar-2022-220886.html

If anyone doesn't have a calendar for next year may I recommend this one. March's picture is particularly brilliant :-D (it's hard to see but it is the tonks!)


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> Glad she doesn't have to stay overnight in a strange, stressful place  Hope Chip is nice to her once she's home. The hairball is an interesting souvenir to have! Kind of like parents that keep children's teeth??? lol


Ooh, thinking of teeth, did you hear about the lady who found a tin of children's teeth under the sink when she moved into her new home?
Feeling that they must have some kind of sentimental value, so out of kindness she decided to post the tin to the previous owner of the house. Wouldn't she be thrilled!
Turns out no child had lived there for over 60 years!!!!! Spooky or what.


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> https://shop.bluecross.org.uk/acatalog/Comedy-Pet-Photo-Awards-Wall-Calendar-2022-220886.html
> 
> If anyone doesn't have a calendar for next year may I recommend this one. March's picture is particularly brilliant :-D (it's hard to see but it is the tonks!)
> 
> View attachment 479897


Oh gosh, I remember those photos from the competition being shown on BBC Breakfast. Fame and fortune. Well, fame anyway. Well done Tonks.


----------



## Charity

Our vets has an Advent calendar running on Facebook and Toppy's on today 

(3) Facebook


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Our vets has an Advent calendar running on Facebook and Toppy's on today
> 
> (3) Facebook


 I'm not on FB but well done anyway Toppy. I'm sure your cheeky face will brighten the day.


----------



## Maurey

Jum has been in an interesting mood, though in good spirits, all things considered. Her esophagus is still sore, so currently syringe feeding her RC Recovery diluted with water. She's obviously excited to eat (vibrates her tail and doesn't struggle), but isn't comfortable to do it herself yet. Hopefully she'll be up for it in another day or two. No vomiting, and she had a bowel movement last night, so things are improving. Was also given acid reflux and soothing meds, so they should hopefully help her esophagus heal faster.

She still smells like the operating theatre, even to my nose, so if she's up for it I think I'll give her a nice shampoo wipe and a brush today.

Poor Chips was really stressed the day I had to take in Jum for her procedure, so he's still bouncing back from that, and only slightly nibbling at his food. Poor guy. At least I know his tummy is in order, as he ate well the morning of, and I can still entice him with high value treats. Same as when he first came to live with me. Reassuring that he also had a bowel movement today, haha.


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> Oh gosh, I remember those photos from the competition being shown on BBC Breakfast. Fame and fortune. Well, fame anyway. Well done Tonks.


I remember when I was a finalist I had to sign something about commission but when I then didn't make it as a winner I deleted the files. So maybe fortune will be winging its way to me... and then again, 1 pic in a calendar that sells for 9.99... maybe not


----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> Jum has been in an interesting mood, though in good spirits, all things considered. Her esophagus is still sore, so currently syringe feeding her RC Recovery diluted with water. She's obviously excited to eat (vibrates her tail and doesn't struggle), but isn't comfortable to do it herself yet. Hopefully she'll be up for it in another day or two. No vomiting, and she had a bowel movement last night, so things are improving. Was also given acid reflux and soothing meds, so they should hopefully help her esophagus heal faster.
> 
> She still smells like the operating theatre, even to my nose, so if she's up for it I think I'll give her a nice shampoo wipe and a brush today.
> 
> Poor Chips was really stressed the day I had to take in Jum for her procedure, so he's still bouncing back from that, and only slightly nibbling at his food. Poor guy. At least I know his tummy is in order, as he ate well the morning of, and I can still entice him with high value treats. Same as when he first came to live with me. Reassuring that he also had a bowel movement today, haha.
> 
> View attachment 479903
> View attachment 479904


Just a thought. If she is finding eating difficult I wonder if a raised dish would help, especially if you put something soupy to try. I know it's probably swallowing which is painful but it might be worth a try.
So pleased they are both coping well.


----------



## Maurey

Cully said:


> Just a thought. If she is finding eating difficult I wonder if a raised dish would help, especially if you put something soupy to try. I know it's probably swallowing which is painful but it might be worth a try.
> So pleased they are both coping well.


They both have raised bowls, as they're normally piggies that are prone to scarfing and barfing  really hoping we'll get back to that place soon. Recovery is quite liquidy, so I do offer it to her on a plate before putting it in the syringe, but no takers quite yet. Thank you for the idea, though!


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I remember when I was a finalist I had to sign something about commission but when I then didn't make it as a winner I deleted the files. So maybe fortune will be winging its way to me... and then again, 1 pic in a calendar that sells for 9.99... maybe not


Yes but think of the commission from the millions of calendars they'll sell.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Our vets has an Advent calendar running on Facebook and Toppy's on today
> 
> (3) Facebook


Never seen Toppy look so coy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @SbanR you're right, he really does look coy  Love your jaunty angled Santa hat, too, Toppy!


----------



## popcornsmum

Yep it's official Mittens is just like his sister! Kitchen roll party for one!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Yep it's official Mittens is just like his sister! Kitchen roll party for one!
> View attachment 479976


Popcorn is an exemplary teacher
And Mittens an attentive student


----------



## Charity

Zoom grooming is as popular as catnip in our house. Bunty is usually in the bedroom but as soon as she hears me talking to Toppy about zoom grooming she comes rushing in. Toppy gets straight into his bed ready to begin. It's quite comical. That's made them nice and relaxed all dozy and all that nasty fur won't be going down into their tums.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Cully said:


> Ooh, thinking of teeth, did you hear about the lady who found a tin of children's teeth under the sink when she moved into her new home?
> Feeling that they must have some kind of sentimental value, so out of kindness she decided to post the tin to the previous owner of the house. Wouldn't she be thrilled!
> Turns out no child had lived there for over 60 years!!!!! Spooky or what.


Dentist taking secret souvenirs from patients or a tooth fairy confused about where the tooth fairy headquarters are? 
Very odd!


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Yep it's official Mittens is just like his sister! Kitchen roll party for one!
> View attachment 479976


Ah yes, the joy of coming home to a white paper carpet. I hope you're not wasteful and rewind it back on the roll, shredded or not!!


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> Dentist taking secret souvenirs from patients or a tooth fairy confused about where the tooth fairy headquarters are?
> Very odd!


I think I prefer the lost fairy story. Anything else is too:Nailbiting!!


----------



## Willsee

Both keeping out of the hoover's way this morning


----------



## jasperthecat

It seems Ollie has a couple of mates who pop around to visit him from time to time.
The other day it was the regular black one with the white paws who got Ollie all excited when he was sat on the dining room window sill and today it was this little ginger fella who is a regular visitor who I snapped through the dining room window. Ollie often sits there watching for them to come by. They're another reason why Ollie goes out into the catio as they also visit the back garden so for once, I'm not complaining about wandering cats.

Both visiting cats like to leave their scent on the stump of the honeysuckle tree at the front of the house which we had to cut down as it was lifting the pavers...it's going to be removed soon in order that the pavers can be re-laid so no doubt they won't be happy, nor will Ollie as we already got rid of his bird friends that used to nest in the tree. Now even the stump his friends use is going

"Is Ollie awake"?


----------



## Milo’s mum

We are planning our trip to the new vet for tomorrow. I started panicking because we have only one carrier and the appointment is for 10am.
Why did I worry at all!!!!


----------



## Charity

Milo's mum said:


> We are planning our trip to the new vet for tomorrow. I started panicking because we have only one carrier and the appointment is for 10am.
> Why did I worry at all!!!!
> 
> View attachment 480003
> View attachment 480004


:Hilarious Problem solved for you


----------



## Maurey

Slowly starting to bounce back. Ate a bit on her own today  also begged me for treats, which is always a good sign.


----------



## SbanR

Jessie is snuffly and under the weather.
A few days of pampering is due I think.


----------



## Willow_Warren

SbanR said:


> Jessie is snuffly and under the weather.
> A few days of pampering is due I think.
> View attachment 480050


Aw… hope you feel better soon x. (Make the most of the extra pampering)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Feel better soon beautiful Jessie xx


----------



## Charity

Maurey said:


> View attachment 480015
> 
> Slowly starting to bounce back. Ate a bit on her own today  also begged me for treats, which is always a good sign.


Glad she's feeling better



SbanR said:


> Jessie is snuffly and under the weather.
> A few days of pampering is due I think.
> View attachment 480050


Hope you feel better soon Jessie, milk the pampering is my advice


----------



## SbanR

She's on the mend. Back to licking both dishes to a shine after each meal


----------



## SbanR

My princess following the sun


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Jessie is snuffly and under the weather.
> A few days of pampering is due I think.
> View attachment 480050


Oh bless her. She does look a bit down in the dumps.
Hope the TLC and sunshine do the trick.


----------



## jasperthecat

When we winterised our caravan last month, so as not to leave anything in there which would attract dampness over the winter months, we brought home the cardboard box in which we normally keep our shoes under the caravan bed. We'd actually left it up there last year when we couldn't get up there because of the threat of Covid so this time we made sure we brought it back with us.

Jasper and Ollie both love being at the caravan and ever since our most recent visit, Jasper has claimed the box as his own. The two of them also poke their paws through the holes at each other playfully and have lots of fun with it so we daren't throw it out!

My box!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola braving the chilly day but enjoying the sunshine










(also looking a little superior)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I'm just giving you a little Christmas treat for all your hard work on your week off. Whaddya mean I've never sat on your lap in the daytime? I'm sure I must have. No? Well, first time for everything then"


----------



## Charity

'If I stare at her hard enough, she'll know what I'm thinking'


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> 'If I stare at her hard enough, she'll know what I'm thinking'
> 
> View attachment 480074


Ooer Bunty you look very disgruntled. Who's upset you?


----------



## jasperthecat

I've told Ollie before about laying like that but he won't listen! If he wakes up with a stiff neck then serves him right. We were tidying out the spare bedroom room and we came across one of their toys...now it's a bed apparently!


----------



## Nicola234

Christmas jumper time and some chilling on the bed x


----------



## Arny

Hellooo


----------



## Britt

Charity said:


> Toppy's in his element this afternoon. It's a lovely day and he's got the one and only sunny spot in the room.
> 
> View attachment 479355


So cute


----------



## Britt

bmr10 said:


> Miri has an obsession with being on my back but she's recently started doing it with my partner too. She really looks like she owns the place while she's causing us back pain lol!
> View attachment 479353
> View attachment 479354


Haha we had a cat like that at the rescue. He used to jump on my back while I was cleaning the 4 litter boxes in the room


----------



## Britt

My new therapy cat at the cat rescue. We have become best friends since he was trapped on Nov 19. I ❤ him.


----------



## Guest

@Britt 
I think you have a type :Bookworm

Glad he is helping you feel better.


----------



## ewelsh

Ummmmm just about to put the cardboard recycling out



















Think I will have to wait!


----------



## Maurey

First cuddles since Jum got back from the vet. Her appetite also seems to be back, knock on wood!


----------



## Charity

Maurey said:


> View attachment 480203
> View attachment 480204
> 
> 
> First cuddles since Jum got back from the vet. Her appetite also seems to be back, knock on wood!


Glad she's feeling better


----------



## Willow_Warren

This was Andre at the vets earlier this evening (he was only there for vaccinations), poor little boy was so scared, his tummy was flat on the table / scales the whole time and he was physically shaking at the end. Last couple of times I wasn't allowed in the room with him because of covid but he was worse than the previous times I'd taken which I wasn't expecting 

Gobbled his dinner as soon as he got home though


----------



## Charity

Poor Andre. Have you tried spraying his carrier bedding with Pet Remedy or Feliway a while before you go?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> Poor Andre. Have you tried spraying his carrier bedding with Pet Remedy or Feliway a while before you go?


i sure will next time… I wasn't expecting him to be so afraid this time


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> i sure will next time… I wasn't expecting him to be so afraid this time


Doubt if just spraying his carrier will be sufficient. You'll need to give him a calming supplement or spot on before.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh baby boy  Poor Andre @Willow_Warren - perhaps he should have some presents to cheer him up?


----------



## Bethanjane22

We bought a new bed to go on the landing where Nova sleeps. Nova loves it (as you can see), however someone else has also decided she likes it too


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> We bought a new bed to go on the landing where Nova sleeps. Nova loves it (as you can see), however someone else has also decided she likes it too
> 
> View attachment 480224
> View attachment 480223
> View attachment 480225


Will you be getting a second one?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh baby boy  Poor Andre @Willow_Warren - perhaps he should have some presents to cheer him up?


he had a special tea of encore and treats! He's put a bit of weight on since his last visit but the vet said he was a good weight! Andre has a slender build but good bone coverage.

Within a couple of minutes of being out of the carrier he was a right as rain. So at least no lasting effects.


----------



## Bethanjane22

SbanR said:


> Will you be getting a second one?


It certainly looks that way! A trip back to Matalan has already been planned :Hilarious


----------



## Willsee

Maurey said:


> View attachment 480203
> View attachment 480204
> 
> 
> First cuddles since Jum got back from the vet. Her appetite also seems to be back, knock on wood!


It's lovely to see them together  xx


----------



## Willsee

Bethanjane22 said:


> We bought a new bed to go on the landing where Nova sleeps. Nova loves it (as you can see), however someone else has also decided she likes it too
> 
> View attachment 480224
> View attachment 480223
> View attachment 480225


Awwww just look at that flooffy tummy :Happy


----------



## Charity

OH turned the heating off earlier  so they've had to keep warm together


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh that makes me feel all warm and fluffy  You two are adorable!


----------



## lymorelynn

Ooh, a Christmas tree


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> OH turned the heating off earlier  so they've had to keep warm together
> 
> View attachment 480246


I just love seeing photos of Toppy and Bunty curled up together :Kiss


----------



## jasperthecat

We've had a visitor for a few days, Poocha, my other half's mum's dog.
The boys don't even bother about him being here, in fact for them it's a non-event though Ollie does like to see him.
Here he is doing what he does best...sleeping! He sleeps on our bedroom floor, the only problem is that he snores!


----------



## Jaf

Horrid day here, cold and so windy. Had to light the wood burner early...have a few cats all snuggly. Mari, Jackie, Ollie, Woody, Izzy, Geri and Lori.


----------



## Psygon

Super tonk models!


----------



## Dick Tracy

Here you go, taken just this minute, not my dog, but one I trained a while back , , maybe 5 year. Still comes to me on to odd occasion, he's wild now, nutty as a fruit cake,. But the moment he sees me he just sits at my heel


----------



## Willow_Warren

Psygon said:


> Super tonk models!
> View attachment 480348


oh just look at them in their co ordinating bandanas


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> Super tonk models!
> View attachment 480348


Once photos of Tonks in their festive bandanas appear then I know that Christmas is definitely on the way


----------



## Britt

We had a visitor last night. He spent the night here and since he wasn't chipped but might be lost I dropped him at the cat rescue where I volunteer.


----------



## Willow_Warren

This morning I had a large delivery of logs! Too me over an hour to carry them through the house and put them away! Subsequently the house became a chilly 20 C, so clearly we had to light the fire nice and early. Someone is taking advantage after a crazy play session. 









and of Andre being a funny boy


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Lazy Sunday


----------



## Charity

OH captured this little flower in the garden while we were having our lunch


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> OH captured this little flower in the garden while we were having our lunch
> 
> View attachment 480398


Prettiest one in the garden tell her:Cat.


----------



## LittleEms

Oh Bug


----------



## Charity

Toppy thought it was Sunday so he's been having a lie in....and in.....and in


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy thought it was Sunday so he's been having a lie in....and in.....and in
> 
> View attachment 480437
> [/QUOTE
> 
> No need to get up at all Toppy now we can all work from home again.


----------



## LittleEms

I was besieged in the bathroom this morning. Apparently I didn't give them breakfast. I pointed out the empty bowls but of course I was still wrong :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Bunty's always pleased to see me in the mornings and has a little play session on her own


----------



## £54etgfb6

LittleEms said:


> I was besieged in the bathroom this morning. Apparently I didn't give them breakfast. I pointed out the empty bowls but of course I was still wrong :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 480454


They are so gorgeous I love black cats  Shadows with eyes


----------



## Bethanjane22

Last night I got the email I was dreading. I've tested positive for Covid-19. So I'm in isolation until 23rd December, but thankfully I have a fluffy nurse to keep me company :Cat


----------



## Maurey

Bethanjane22 said:


> Last night I got the email I was dreading. I've tested positive for Covid-19. So I'm in isolation until 23rd December, but thankfully I have a fluffy nurse to keep me company :Cat
> View attachment 480483
> View attachment 480484


Feel better soon! Hopefully you don't get many symptoms.


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Last night I got the email I was dreading. I've tested positive for Covid-19. So I'm in isolation until 23rd December, but thankfully I have a fluffy nurse to keep me company :Cat
> View attachment 480483
> View attachment 480484


Poor you, hope its mild and you'll be feeling better very soon. Shame it had to be this week though.


----------



## Maurey

My manipulative little house lion will just lay down next to her bowl and stare at me until I give her a topper when she really wants one  alternatively hand feeding works (who knows what she gets out of it), but I don't always have time for that.


----------



## Charity

Resting up before the Christmas rush


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Last night I got the email I was dreading. I've tested positive for Covid-19. So I'm in isolation until 23rd December, but thankfully I have a fluffy nurse to keep me company :Cat
> View attachment 480483
> View attachment 480484


Oh that's not something you wanted to hear, poor you. At least you should be ok for Christmas. Hopefully you'll only get a mild case and hardly notice it. Aren't you lucky having such a gorgeous nurse.


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> Last night I got the email I was dreading. I've tested positive for Covid-19. So I'm in isolation until 23rd December, but thankfully I have a fluffy nurse to keep me company :Cat
> View attachment 480483
> View attachment 480484


Hoping your symptoms are only mild.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @Bethanjane22  I'm sorry to read this. I hope that you don't feel too grotty and that you keep the major symptoms at bay xx


----------



## Willsee

Bethanjane22 said:


> Last night I got the email I was dreading. I've tested positive for Covid-19. So I'm in isolation until 23rd December, but thankfully I have a fluffy nurse to keep me company :Cat
> View attachment 480483
> View attachment 480484


Hopefully you won't feel too poorly or your little nurse will have to do more than look pretty


----------



## Bethanjane22

Thanks all for the get well wishes, I’ve currently got a very stuffy nose, body aches and chills, a slight cough and loss of sense of smell. I’m hoping it won’t get much worse. I think I was infected on Saturday so I think I’m at the peak of my symptoms now. Lots of rest and cuddles from the kitties now.


----------



## jasperthecat

The Curver cat loo in the pic was made redundant a while back due to the boys outgrowing it with regard its intended purpose. It was too good to throw or give away so it found a new home in the catio but not for its intended purpose.
Ollie used it as his own personal man cave when out in the catio bird watching and the likes. It keeps the wind off him and he spends hours sat in there just relaxing. With that in mind my OH decided that it was a good idea because of the cold weather, to put some hay in the tray thinking it would keep him warm and snug but Ollie absolutely hated the hay being there, preferring it to be completely empty and has been refusing to go in for the past two or three weeks because of the hay.

Yesterday I brought it into the house so he could see what was happening and after throwing out the hay I fitted a piece of off-cut carpeting from my recent studio re-fit and now he won't leave the cave alone. He's been in there almost constantly, even sleeping in there to stop Jasper liking it so tomorrow I'll pop it back into catio as I know it will meet with his approval. 

I might be half asleep but I'm still watching you!


----------



## Willsee

jasperthecat said:


> The Curver cat loo in the pic was made redundant a while back due to the boys outgrowing it with regard its intended purpose. It was too good to throw or give away so it found a new home in the catio but not for its intended purpose.
> Ollie used it as his own personal man cave when out in the catio bird watching and the likes. It keeps the wind off him and he spends hours sat in there just relaxing. With that in mind my OH decided that it was a good idea because of the cold weather, to put some hay in the tray thinking it would keep him warm and snug but Ollie absolutely hated the hay being there, preferring it to be completely empty and has been refusing to go in for the past two or three weeks because of the hay.
> 
> Yesterday I brought it into the house so he could see what was happening and after throwing out the hay I fitted a piece of off-cut carpeting from my recent studio re-fit and now he won't leave the cave alone. He's been in there almost constantly, even sleeping in there to stop Jasper liking it so tomorrow I'll pop it back into catio as I know it will meet with his approval.
> 
> I might be half asleep but I'm still watching you!


Now that's a proper man "cat" cave


----------



## £54etgfb6

Bethanjane22 said:


> Last night I got the email I was dreading. I've tested positive for Covid-19. So I'm in isolation until 23rd December, but thankfully I have a fluffy nurse to keep me company :Cat
> View attachment 480483
> View attachment 480484


Not good at all (the covid)!! Hopefully you are not missing out on anything planned and your symptoms, if you have/get any, are mild. At least you're free for christmas day and do indeed have a wonderful nurse to care for you in the meantime


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri waiting patiently for her toy


----------



## SbanR

bmr10 said:


> Miri waiting patiently for her toy
> View attachment 480495


Beautiful Miri:Kiss


----------



## Psygon

Teddy


----------



## jasperthecat

Willsee said:


> Now that's a proper man "cat" cave


Until my OH put the hay in the tray, it definitely was his man-cave as he spent many hours each day in there but after the hay incident he just refused to go in. I made sure that he was there when I brought it indoors, removed the hay and gave the tray a thorough clean and I also made sure he was also there when I fitted the piece of carpeting in it. 
He instantly took to it again and has already spent many hours in there so I'll put it back in the catio for him tomorrow and hopefully normal service will be resumed


----------



## Britt

My therapy cat at the animal rescue


----------



## Bethanjane22

We were definitely not chasing each other around the Christmas tree, we were just admiring the decorations…


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Bethanjane22 i hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Cully

The day has not started well.
Misty jumped on my bedside table and put her furry hoof in my pot of yoghurt!!
After her initial suprise she cleaned herself up and apparently quite likes vanilla and coconut.


----------



## lymorelynn

Do I really want to get up and investigate the loud thud I just heard from downstairs? I suppose I should. I am in no doubt that the culprit is Sybyl, who is turning out to be a rather naughty girl - she answers to that when Mr. Lambchop calls her  
Here's the cheeky madam last night


----------



## Cully

lymorelynn said:


> Do I really want to get up and investigate the loud thud I just heard from downstairs? I suppose I should. I am in no doubt that the culprit is Sybyl, who is turning out to be a rather naughty girl - she answers to that when Mr. Lambchop calls her
> Here's the cheeky madam last night
> View attachment 480533
> View attachment 480534


She's gorgeous. But look at that face. There's mischief in those eyes he he!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Where has your body gone?


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> Where has your body gone?
> View attachment 480539


Spooky.


----------



## Charity

The sun's kindly come out this afternoon so they've gone outside


----------



## Britt

Self service at the animal rescue this morning


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe @bmr10 that's a great shot of Miri - looks like a magician's trick


----------



## Guest

Magic cat @bmr10


----------



## Psygon

Winter teepee time!


----------



## LittleEms

Present wrapping going about as well as expected. 
Time: 10 mins 
Presents wrapped: 0
Holes in paper: 3
Ribbon: unraveled


----------



## popcornsmum

Sorting out the washing proved too much for Mittens!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Britt said:


> View attachment 480556
> Self service at the animal rescue this morning


This made my partner and I laugh so much  so cheeky!!


----------



## Cully

When the weather stops you going outside to play, get rid of your frustration by.........








disembowelling your favourite kicker.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Misty!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Misty!


Oh Misty indeed! She did go hell for leather at it though, I'm suprised there's any innards left at all. Bad girl.


----------



## Willsee

Charlie can never work out how Willlow gets up there, he just stares in wonder 
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Wake us up when its Christmas will you?


----------



## Willsee

Looks like we're having Charlie for dinner tonight


----------



## Cully

Willsee said:


> Looks like we're having Charlie for dinner tonight
> 
> View attachment 480617


Ooh he's got that 'I dare you' look. Wonder what he's plotting!


----------



## Arny

Isla's started using this bed again, no coincidence it's next to the radiator


----------



## £54etgfb6

ohh that fluffy tummy :Arghh:Arghh so cute


----------



## Guest

Charlie be careful


----------



## GingerNinja

Luna's come to the office without brushing her hair... Can't get the staff these days!


----------



## GingerNinja

I sent the pic to my friend, who's cat Sam has been a bit under the weather. He sent me this back


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> I sent the pic to my friend, who's cat Sam has been a bit under the weather. He sent me this back
> 
> View attachment 480706


If he sees one he fancies does he just press _paws!_


----------



## Charity

I don't know how he will explain away chewing the Christmas tree (more than once)


----------



## Maurey

I've had people over today, so Jum is exhausted lol. She was actually quite good and social, given how wary she is around people she's not seen in a while. Purring away snuggled on my lap. I swear, she has the loveliest purr. Chips has a nice one, too, but he sounds more like a tractor 






they did both have a good hide under the bed, though


----------



## Cully

It eventually turned warm and sunny so Misty was outside most of this afternoon looking for her spider pals in the yucca and stalking a paper cup
:SingingLittle girl you've had a busy day:Singing.


----------



## LeArthur

A drooling Nora is a happy Nora


----------



## LeArthur

14 months it's taken for this bed to be used.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Maurey said:


> I swear, she has the loveliest purr.


Cat's purrs are so relaxing to listen to  But they also remind me of cartoon snoring!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my little battenburg you look so very cosy


----------



## Cully

LeArthur said:


> 14 months it's taken for this bed to be used.
> 
> View attachment 480755


He's obviously been reading the book left so conveniently for him.


----------



## £54etgfb6

What a lovely gift…









Oh wait


----------



## blackislegirl

It's been such a cold day. After a morning out doing ponies in the freezing cold, the first thing I did on getting home was switch on the heating.










From left to right, Tiger, Rufus and Rupert Bear.


----------



## Psygon

Two of these are real lazy days pet beds. And one is a fake one I had to make with a different bed and a lazy days blanket because of squabbles :Hilarious

Also, somewhere in the picture is the footstool I used to own ... Which now just seems to be q place for cat beds.


----------



## Psygon

blackislegirl said:


> It's been such a cold day. After a morning out doing ponies in the freezing cold, the first thing I did on getting home was switching on the heating.
> 
> View attachment 480771
> 
> 
> From left to right, Tiger, Rufus and Rupert Bear.


Hahah ours do this sometimes.


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely beds @Psygon the colours are gorgeous


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola curled up with the Christmas cushions whilst keeping a beady eye on the camera


----------



## Jojomomo

My isolation buddies :Cat


----------



## Cully

Jojomomo said:


> View attachment 480882
> 
> My isolation buddies :Cat


Looks like you've got good company there.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Jojomomo said:


> View attachment 480882
> 
> My isolation buddies :Cat


What a lovely kiss!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Last night was my first night out of my quarantine room and back in my own bed. I've now completed my 10 days isolation and have tested negative for 2 consecutive days 

However, Luna had been sleeping in the spare room with me these last 10 days, so me going into my bedroom last night didn't sit well with her. Look at her little face  "Mum, where are you going?"


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Bethanjane22 I'm glad you are out of quarantine now and I hope you are also feeling better (just in time for Christmas)

I really should have moved my jumper and made the bed… someone has made themselves comfy!


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> Last night was my first night out of my quarantine room and back in my own bed. I've now completed my 10 days isolation and have tested negative for 2 consecutive days
> 
> However, Luna had been sleeping in the spare room with me these last 10 days, so me going into my bedroom last night didn't sit well with her. Look at her little face  "Mum, where are you going?"
> 
> View attachment 480919


Glad you're out of isolation and able to enjoy Christmas.
Poor Luna. Sob.


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> Last night was my first night out of my quarantine room and back in my own bed. I've now completed my 10 days isolation and have tested negative for 2 consecutive days
> 
> However, Luna had been sleeping in the spare room with me these last 10 days, so me going into my bedroom last night didn't sit well with her. Look at her little face  "Mum, where are you going?"
> 
> View attachment 480919


Glad your better @Bethanjane22 it look at her face, get back in that spare room:Hilarious


----------



## LittleEms

My little Bee


----------



## SbanR

Guess where I nicked the idea


----------



## Maurey

Heading back to the suburbs to spend the holidays with family


----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> Heading back to the suburbs to spend the holidays with family
> 
> View attachment 481178


Have a safe journey and a lovely time with your family.


----------



## Cully

This little Munchkin has overdone the catnip and valerian this morning.








I'm glad we have no visitors today as it's a bit stinky in here now.


----------



## Maurey

Still a bit chilly for me in the bathhouse we're staying in with the cats, but chips is vibing lol

Jum is still re-scenting and patrolling the place since we haven't been here since summer


----------



## oliviarussian

Not such a youngster anymore but still looking handsome I think


----------



## ewelsh

Gorgeous handsome Rosso you don’t look a day over 2yrs xx


----------



## LittleEms

"Lick the cream? Me? Never!"
 Oh Bee!


----------



## AstroKitties

Cuddles with her new friend Bob


----------



## Mrs Funkin

AstroKitties said:


> Cuddles with her new friend Bob
> 
> View attachment 481526


Heh  Bob


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> Guess where I nicked the idea
> View attachment 481169


Hahaha 
Fab! It works well being attached to something!!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Maurey said:


> Still a bit chilly for me in the bathhouse we're staying in with the cats, but chips is vibing lol
> 
> Jum is still re-scenting and patrolling the place since we haven't been here since summer
> 
> View attachment 481257
> View attachment 481259
> View attachment 481258


Chip looks very at home with that snowy backdrop! :Cat


----------



## Charity

Bunty had too much excitement yesterday so she had some quiet bed time this morning


----------



## Jaf

Alfie, Izzy, Geri, Frank and Jackie. Bliss.


----------



## Maurey

Bethanjane22 said:


> Chip looks very at home with that snowy backdrop! :Cat


Jum adored the snow last year, so will have to get him in his harness and see if his opinion of the outside has changed lol


----------



## LittleEms

@Willow_Warren Bugsy loves his kicker


----------



## H.M




----------



## Psygon

Sometimes it's hard to believe these two are the same breed, same gender, both adults and with the same genes …


----------



## jasperthecat

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. Because of Covid we had a quiet and unfussed one this year but most enjoyable too.

However this is the first time we'd not bought the boys a toy for Christmas so feeling a little guilty it was left to me to come up with something with which to entertain them that they'd both enjoy playing with and it ended up that it was a rawlplug tied to a reel of 2kg breaking strain monofilament thrown around for them to chase and WOW!

Clearly Ollie was going to chase it, anything will cause him to do that but it sent Jasper absolutely crazy chasing it around, so much so that when Ollie disrupted him and broke his play he really turned on him! Jasper has become absolutely obsessed with chasing it and keeps coming to the drawer in my studio where I keep it and trying to open it or nags me to get it out.

Right now they are laying on my studio floor waiting for play to commence once again.
It just shows that it doesn't need expensive toys to keep cats entertained...almost anything will do that as long as the owner takes the time to play with them.

Toy for Christmas 2021.


----------



## Guest

True @jasperthecat - many things can be toys with time spent being the most important. What is a rawl plug & what material?


----------



## jasperthecat

J. Dawson said:


> True @jasperthecat - many things can be toys with time spent being the most important. What is a rawl plug & what material?


Spending time with them in play is definitely far more important than actual toys. It's even more important if the cats are indoor only cats. They can soon get bored if they don't get enough interaction with their owners.

A rawlplug is simply a wall fastening inserted into a hole drilled into a wall into which a screw is inserted to fasten an object to a wall. It's made from quite a hard form of plastic. It's just too tpugh for Jasper to chew through which is one of his idiosyncrasies so he's got no chance of chewing a piece off as long as I'm there supervising but he loves chasing, catching and biting it. It sends him into an almost frenzy.

It all started the other day when I'd been hanging another couple of wall brackets for two more musical instruments that I'd recently bought. I'd been using the plugs to mount the brackets to the wall and one had fallen on the floor and rolled under the edge of the part open door. First Ollie tried to extract it but couldn't manage so Jasper decided he'd have a go and it went on from there. He managed to get it out and was throwing around in play so I decided to tie one onto a length of fishing line and the rest is history!


----------



## Jojomomo

Thorin recovering quietly after a spot of festive overindulgence


----------



## Charity

Jojomomo said:


> View attachment 481783
> 
> 
> Thorin recovering quietly after a spot of festive overindulgence


Oh Thorin, you look pooped...oops, perhaps that's not the best word to use if he's been over indulging


----------



## Willsee

Willow and Charlie enjoying some of their presents we got them


----------



## Bethanjane22

Good morning from little miss Luna grumpy pants. She's in a funny mood today.


----------



## Jojomomo

Charity said:


> Oh Thorin, you look pooped...oops, perhaps that's not the best word to use if he's been over indulging


:Hilarious thankfully I've only had one lot of sick to clear up, when he wolfed down his Dreamies


----------



## Bethanjane22

It's been a few hours and she's still a grumpy guts.


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> It's been a few hours and she's still a grumpy guts.
> 
> View attachment 481825
> View attachment 481826


Must be the after Christmas blues ...no more presents :Meh


----------



## H.M

Danbi keeping me company while I watch my kdrama.
















And these from last night.


----------



## H.M

And let's not forget about kisu








And a bonus. My sister's hammy mable.


----------



## Bethanjane22

I think that might be it, she's got the Christmas Blues

They've been playing with one of their new attachments for their Purrsuit from @lymorelynn it's a big hit!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh @Bethanjane22 that is a face that is planning something! Crikey...!


----------



## GingerNinja

This made me chuckle, ginkgo with a little Luna on his head


----------



## Jaf

Jackie in a box. Bit of a squeeze!


----------



## Ringypie

Is it a tiny but long Siamese or a worm?!


----------



## lullabydream

Ivy just hijacking OH's computer to watch cat TV


----------



## SbanR

lullabydream said:


> Ivy just hijacking OH's computer to watch cat TV
> View attachment 481884


Try tuning in to Meerkat Manor. My boy is fascinated with the meerkats


----------



## Guest

@H.M 
Love the bonus hamster


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie enjoying these new Christmas treats, yummy


----------



## lullabydream

SbanR said:


> Try tuning in to Meerkat Manor. My boy is fascinated with the meerkats


Will try it...
OH wasn't impressed at first as she was in his words 'attacking' his monitor!


----------



## H.M

"I am the boss"


----------



## Charity

We're having fun this afternoon....I think


----------



## Bethanjane22

We had a photoshoot today before the Christmas decorations get put away for another year.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Bethanjane22 you have to make them next years Christmas cards, they are fabulous and the girls are looking very fluffy and pretty


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> We had a photoshoot today before the Christmas decorations get put away for another year.
> 
> View attachment 481929
> View attachment 481930
> View attachment 481931
> View attachment 481932


That's beautiful pictures, gorgeous girls


----------



## H.M

Took Danbi to [email protected] today to get the dabird but they didn't have. Should have done click and collect :Shifty
Anyways met two 7 month old maine coons there that were in those sling bag things. I surprised myself when I asked the couple if their cats were maine coons. Usually I forget to ask questions (like in a normal conversation ) because of my nervousness and anxiety and only speak giving quick simple answers when they ask questions.

Danbi kept pulling back to the cat section. He didn't want to leave.








Then we went to poundlound next door and he enjoyed a cart ride. One worker was so happy to meet him.


----------



## Willow_Warren

This isn't a good photo partly because it was taken late at night, but this is Lola looking like a princess (or a little bit snooty) in her new bed and blanket… thanks to our secret Santa


----------



## LittleEms

Little Bee played with one of her SS toys so much that she fell asleep with it


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> This isn't a good photo partly because it was taken late at night, but this is Lola looking like a princess (or a little bit snooty) in her new bed and blanket… thanks to our secret Santa
> 
> View attachment 481948


It does suit her :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bethanjane22

It's very tiring watching you paint mother.


----------



## Bettybobbins

Some may remember Meiko and our cat flu and hospitalisation saga. She takes down the 5kg 18 month old tabby with ease now


----------



## ewelsh

Hello @Bettybobbins indeed I do remember you Meiko and the worrying times you had.

Looks like Meiko is fighting fit and loving the Tabby. Good to hear from you with good news.


----------



## Bettybobbins

ewelsh said:


> Hello @Bettybobbins indeed I do remember you Meiko and the worrying times you had.
> 
> Looks like Meiko is fighting fit and loving the Tabby. Good to hear from you with good news.


Still sneezes  in fact 3 so but are all so well and energetic so current plan is treatement would hinder not help. Fingers crossed she gets spayed as planned or I'll have to post the after dark photos I have of her and the boy cats LOL!


----------



## popcornsmum

Dont you worry about your 3 beds Popcorn you just sit on the back of my legs!!  Still, it could be worse she just spat at OH in the face after asking for a stroke and then changing her mind so I'm kinda thankful it is the back of my legs she's on! Haha!


----------



## Charity

Two shades of black


----------



## ewelsh

My beautiful Lottie


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> My beautiful Lottie
> 
> View attachment 482102


That's a lovely picture, such a pretty girl


----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre has not dared step a paw in Lola's bed x

p.s. Lola is very lucky to have received such a lovely bed for Christmas from @ewelsh as our secret Santa. And I'm very proud of Lola for using… she's even using it in favour of the laying in front of the fire (although the bed is not far from the fire )


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 482116
> 
> 
> View attachment 482117
> 
> 
> Andre has not dared step a paw in Lola's bed x
> 
> p.s. Lola is very lucky to have received such a lovely bed for Christmas from @ewelsh as our secret Santa. And I'm very proud of Lola for using… she's even using it in favour of the laying in front of the fire (although the bed is not far from the fire )


Only a princess knows what another princess needs :Hilarious:Hilarious

Bless her, she does look comfy, so glad it is a hit x


----------



## lillytheunicorn

I think I may have a problem


----------



## ewelsh

lillytheunicorn said:


> View attachment 482139
> 
> I think I may have a problem


Oh I say, very neat. @huckybuck would approve :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

@lillytheunicorn

You just shamed me into tidying up my pet food cupboard, nice and neat again…. Well until tomorrow


----------



## H.M

lillytheunicorn said:


> View attachment 482139
> 
> I think I may have a problem





ewelsh said:


> @lillytheunicorn
> 
> You just shamed me into tidying up my pet food cupboard, nice and neat again…. Well until tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 482141


 Very nice. Looks like a pet shop.

My cat stuff are everywhere. The freezer, fridge, draws, boxes. My mum is annoyed at me saying my cats' stuff are taking over. But what can I do:Cat


----------



## Willow_Warren

lillytheunicorn said:


> View attachment 482139
> 
> I think I may have a problem


One of the shelves isn't quite full???

i wish I had more space! (Saying that I really need to tidy what I do have!?)


----------



## H.M

Danbi's supervised time outside while I out up a shelf for the cats. Especially Danbi so he can come through the window when he can go outside alone after catproofing is eventually installed. My dad keeps calling this person he knows to come install it for me but its taking longer than planned very annoyingly


----------



## ewelsh

Danbi look at your eyes xxxx


----------



## H.M

ewelsh said:


> Danbi look at your eyes xxxx


Danbi says thank you *blush*


----------



## GingerNinja

ewelsh said:


> Oh I say, very neat. @huckybuck would approve :Hilarious


 I thought of @huckybuck when I very excitedly got a set of 8 white dishcloths so I can use one a day (or so) and keep them looking lovely..... my life is soooo exciting


----------



## HRay

The babies grow so fast…

This is them today:










And this was just a month ago…


----------



## SbanR

On look out again


----------



## ewelsh

Ollie you are funny


----------



## Psygon

The moment where you wish you hadn't sat cross legged... Well actually it was about a half hour.


----------



## Cully

All these tidy pet food cupboards put me to shame, and I only have ONE cat!!


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> The moment where you wish you hadn't sat cross legged... Well actually it was about a half hour.
> 
> View attachment 482182


Cramp or bladder?


----------



## Cully

Misty's favourite daily spot to watch the world wake up.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> @lillytheunicorn
> 
> You just shamed me into tidying up my pet food cupboard, nice and neat again…. Well until tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 482141


I wouldn't call mine neat, more higgledy piggledy. I've got two cat food deliveries coming this week and I need a bigger cupboard!


----------



## ewelsh

That's a very organised and healthy cupboard @Charity gold star to you :Smuggrin


----------



## Willow_Warren

I freely admit I'm sharing a photo of a very untidy sofa which even for has more blankets heaped on it than usual… but Lola appears to be going to a princess and a pea moment










Time to tidy the sofa! Next yeah I want to make a Christmas quilt/blanket to do-ordinate with my cushions (add it to my long list of things to do.. lol)


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> That's a very organised and healthy cupboard @Charity gold star to you :Smuggrin


Thank you Miss


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> I freely admit I'm sharing a photo of a very untidy sofa which even for has more blankets heaped on it than usual… but Lola appears to be going to a princess and a pea moment
> 
> View attachment 482198
> 
> 
> Time to tidy the sofa! Next yeah I want to make a Christmas quilt/blanket to do-ordinate with my cushions (add it to my long list of things to do.. lol)


That looks very snuggly, I'd fall asleep in no time snuggled in there


----------



## Belgy67

Dani and Mari say hello!!!!!?


----------



## GingerNinja

Belgy67 said:


> Dani and Mari say hello!!!!!?


Blast from the past! How are you and the girls?


----------



## Belgy67

GingerNinja said:


> Blast from the past! How are you and the girls?


We are doing very well, it has been a rather long time since I was last here, and there is nothing wrong so I'm just here browsing.

To be honest I was searching to find news about nature's menu food because it's becoming scarce in my area and pets at home have either ran out or are no longer stocking it.

Well both girls are well fed and playful. I can't believe they are 6 years old now. It's still almost impossible to get a decent photo of Mari but one day I will achieve it. Dani, well the little runaway is a complete flirt


----------



## lymorelynn

We don't care who the new bed was for @urbantigers we're happy to share


----------



## GingerNinja

Belgy67 said:


> We are doing very well, it has been a rather long time since I was last here, and there is nothing wrong so I'm just here browsing.
> 
> To be honest I was searching to find news about nature's menu food because it's becoming scarce in my area and pets at home have either ran out or are no longer stocking it.
> 
> Well both girls are well fed and playful. I can't believe they are 6 years old now. It's still almost impossible to get a decent photo of Mari but one day I will achieve it. Dani, well the little runaway is a complete flirt


Bless them!

Can't help with the NM but I know that they've stopped producing country Hunter, which my two liked


----------



## Belgy67

GingerNinja said:


> Bless them!
> 
> Can't help with the NM but I know that they've stopped producing country Hunter, which my two liked


What did you move your kitties on to?


----------



## GingerNinja

Belgy67 said:


> What did you move your kitties on to?


Catz rabbit and chicken pouches, aatu chicken and quail (both expensive!) And smilla trays which are cheaper but more offal heavy. I rotate these with supermarket Sheba fine flakes/Sheba trays and cooked chicken


----------



## Charity

Belgy67 said:


> We are doing very well, it has been a rather long time since I was last here, and there is nothing wrong so I'm just here browsing.
> 
> To be honest I was searching to find news about nature's menu food because it's becoming scarce in my area and pets at home have either ran out or are no longer stocking it.
> 
> Well both girls are well fed and playful. I can't believe they are 6 years old now. It's still almost impossible to get a decent photo of Mari but one day I will achieve it. Dani, well the little runaway is a complete flirt


Hello Stranger, nice to see you and Mari and Dani, can't believe they are six already either.

Nature Menu have a new food out in tins, which looks like its replacing both the Country Hunter and the original NM pouches. We've tried the new tins, one likes it the other doesn't but then she's very fussy.  You can get it online from Zooplus and they also have the original Nature Menu at the moment. You can also order direct from Nature Menu and they deliver. Pets at Home seem a bit slow in getting the new food, its not in our area either.

Natures Menu Multipack Cans Wet Cat Food | Great deals at zooplus!


----------



## H.M

I feel bad for laughing but he looks so funny.









Oreo looks so adorable looking down at kisu who despises him.


----------



## Charity

Fed up with waiting for their breakfast this morning, Bunty and Toppy decided to steal Purdey's instead

_I'll keep watch, you grab the bag_









_

_


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Fed up with waiting for their breakfast this morning, Bunty and Toppy decided to steal Purdey's instead
> 
> _I'll keep watch, you grab the bag_
> View attachment 482309
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Fed up with waiting for their breakfast this morning, Bunty and Toppy decided to steal Purdey's instead
> 
> _I'll keep watch, you grab the bag_
> View attachment 482309
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Willsee

Had an audience whilst doing my yoga this morning - I think they were just checking I got the Siamese pose correct


----------



## Britt

Yesterday was Pooh's birthday


----------



## Charity

Britt said:


> Yesterday was Pooh's birthday
> 
> View attachment 482340


Very happy birthday for yesterday Pooh, hope you had a spoilt day


----------



## lymorelynn

Britt said:


> Yesterday was Pooh's birthday
> 
> View attachment 482340


Belated happy birthday wishes Pooh :Cat


----------



## Willsee

Britt said:


> Yesterday was Pooh's birthday
> 
> View attachment 482340


Awwww Happy Birthday Pooh, I'm sure you were spoilt


----------



## ewelsh

Happy belated birthday wishes Pooh xx


----------



## Cully

Happy belated Birthday Pooh


----------



## Britt

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes. I can't believe he is 11 years old. When I adopted him he was 3 ….


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Looking very handsome aged 11 there, Pooh


----------



## popcornsmum

Happy Belated Birthday beautiful Pooh!



Britt said:


> Yesterday was Pooh's birthday
> 
> View attachment 482340


----------



## Maurey

I'm not allowed to finish packing


----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> I'm not allowed to finish packing
> 
> View attachment 482385


My friend goes away quite a lot and as soon as her bag comes out, one of her cats climbs in it. They actually take it in turns so it's impossible for her to pack


----------



## Maurey

Cully said:


> My friend goes away quite a lot and as soon as her bag comes out, one of her cats climbs in it. They actually take it in turns so it's impossible for her to pack


The thing is we're all going back home lol. Idk why he's protesting. Home is where the good cat furniture is


----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> The thing is we're all going back home lol. Idk why he's protesting. Home is where the good cat furniture is


Perhaps you need to explain this to him.
Good luck with that.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Looking very handsome aged 11 there, Pooh


Just like I tell my Suggie when he stands like that.....Sleek and Sexy


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Looking very handsome aged 11 there, Pooh


Looking good :Happy
Do they sing too, or just play?


----------



## Suggie's Mum

popcornsmum said:


> Happy Belated Birthday beautiful Pooh!


See. Looks just like my Bunny we had.
Adorable!


----------



## Willow_Warren

I decided today was going to be a pajama day and maybe get some of my sewing mojo back

well by 10am I've put yesterday's washing away, bread maker on for some yummy lunch, walked 5 miles, cleaned out rabbits and chickens (the latter part in the rain)

now I'm on sofa with Lola keeping my feet warm



















H x


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Willow_Warren said:


> I decided today was going to be a pajama day and maybe get some of my sewing mojo back
> 
> well by 10am I've put yesterday's washing away, bread maker on for some yummy lunch, walked 5 miles, cleaned out rabbits and chickens (the latter part in the rain)
> 
> now I'm on sofa with Lola keeping my feet warm
> 
> View attachment 482391
> 
> 
> View attachment 482392
> 
> 
> H x


Awww. She looks so comfy :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> I decided today was going to be a pajama day and maybe get some of my sewing mojo back
> 
> well by 10am I've put yesterday's washing away, bread maker on for some yummy lunch, walked 5 miles, cleaned out rabbits and chickens (the latter part in the rain)
> 
> now I'm on sofa with Lola keeping my feet warm
> 
> View attachment 482391
> 
> 
> View attachment 482392
> 
> 
> H x


Oh Lola you really are a pretty girl, I'd love to cuddle you xx


----------



## Altaf

Charity said:


> OH turned the heating off earlier  so they've had to keep warm together
> 
> View attachment 480246


Adorable looks they are happy


----------



## £54etgfb6

Surprise pictures of Miri from my partner make a dull dreary day at work so much better


----------



## Suggie's Mum

bmr10 said:


> Surprise pictures of Miri from my partner make a dull dreary day at work so much better
> View attachment 482405


Adorable :Cat


----------



## Suggie's Mum

bmr10 said:


> Surprise pictures of Miri from my partner make a dull dreary day at work so much better
> View attachment 482405


What beautiful big eyes


----------



## Cully

I moved my desk today as I'm fed up of the sun being in my eyes all the time.
It turned out quite well I thought.








It seems someone else was equally pleased she now has a comfy place to sleep next to the radiator.


----------



## Charity

Happy Sunday from me










and from me










Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Happy Sunday from me
> 
> View attachment 482425
> 
> 
> and from me
> 
> View attachment 482426
> 
> 
> Have a nice day everyone


Oh happy Sunday to you too. Hope you have a lovely day.:Cat


----------



## Willsee

Charity said:


> Happy Sunday from me
> 
> View attachment 482425
> 
> 
> and from me
> 
> View attachment 482426
> 
> 
> Have a nice day everyone


Aww you just can't beat Sunday smiles from Toppy and Bunty :Kiss


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Happy Sunday from me
> 
> View attachment 482425
> 
> 
> and from me
> 
> View attachment 482426
> 
> 
> Have a nice day everyone


Happy Sunday to you too Toppy and pretty Bunty.


----------



## Charity

Funnily enough, I bought the brown cat bed which Bunty's sitting in in her picture over a year ago now and the cats haven't been remotely interested in it unfortunately other than using it as a step up to the window cill. 

A few days ago, I picked up Toppy's cardboard bed, given to him by his SS, and put it on the top of the brown bed while I was hoovering. Lo and behold, I couldn't believe my eyes when it sat absolutely perfectly into the seat, you would have thought it was made for it. :Wideyed OH said why not take the cushion out of the seat so I did and it is absolutely the perfect fit. Honestly, one or the other of them hasn't been out of it since. Isn't it silly what really simple things can make you happy. :Happy:Happy:Happy


----------



## ewelsh

Typical, :Hilarious you have to think like a cat to please them.


Lovely photo of Toppy :Hilarious


----------



## TonyG

I'm wondering if new addition Molly actually counts as a black and white cat? 
I'm hoping she doesn't have an identity crisis…


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Funnily enough, I bought the brown cat bed which Bunty's sitting in in her picture over a year ago now and the cats haven't been remotely interested in it unfortunately other than using it as a step up to the window cill.
> 
> A few days ago, I picked up Toppy's cardboard bed, given to him by his SS, and put it on the top of the brown bed while I was hoovering. Lo and behold, I couldn't believe my eyes when it sat absolutely perfectly into the seat, you would have thought it was made for it. :Wideyed OH said why not take the cushion out of the seat so I did and it is absolutely the perfect fit. Honestly, one or the other of them hasn't been out of it since. Isn't it silly what really simple things can make you happy. :Happy:Happy:Happy
> 
> View attachment 482431


Do you think you might have started something now? Each new bed will fit inside the older older one so you end up with a tower of beds. Toppy looks very comfortable in there.


----------



## ewelsh

And now I have two on the go










@Bethanjane22 @Emmasian you both owe me a new dish


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Maurey

Today's been a busy day. Did bone broth prep for me and the cats, Chips was very interested lol. Hope they like it, made too much for just me. And didn't use salt, spices, or veg, so would be particularly annoying if they reject it. They did enjoy the ribs I cut from the rabbit carcasses, though, so not a total loss, either way. I've stashed them in the freezer, so they'll have a nice snack at lunch for a while yet.

















Haven't made broth with rabbit bones before, hopefully there's enough cartilage there for it to gel nicely


----------



## Psygon

CK is keeping me company by lying on me to watch TV while I recover from my covid booster.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh good boy Little man, hope your ok @Psygon


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> Oh good boy Little man, hope your ok @Psygon


Yeah, I think I have avoided most side effects. I have a whole body ache and my shoulder where I was jabbed is very sore. I woke myself up a lot last night from the pain! Just had a catnap tho (which is a sleep on the couch covered in tonks). My shoulder doesn't feel better but I don't feel so tired :-D


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Yeah, I think I have avoided most side effects. I have a whole body ache and my shoulder where I was jabbed is very sore. I woke myself up a lot last night from the pain! Just had a catnap tho (which is a sleep on the couch covered in tonks). My shoulder doesn't feel better but I don't feel so tired :-D


I had pain in my shoulder for a few weeks after mine but, thankfully, its gone now. Hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> I had pain in my shoulder for a few weeks after mine but, thankfully, its gone now. Hope you feel better tomorrow


Wow, sorry you had pain for a few weeks. I'm hoping it eases for me... I can't brush my hair with only one arm :-D


----------



## ewelsh

Hate to say it but my arm hurt for a while. Ice packs I suggest x


----------



## GingerNinja

I hope you feel better soon @Psygon my boob hurt for about 5 days


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Cully said:


> I moved my desk today as I'm fed up of the sun being in my eyes all the time.
> It turned out quite well I thought.
> View attachment 482412
> 
> It seems someone else was equally pleased she now has a comfy place to sleep next to the radiator.
> View attachment 482413


Aww :Joyful
She's adorable 
Have you noticed how they always seem to find the warmest spot, even if it's your seat?


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Charity said:


> Happy Sunday from me
> 
> View attachment 482425
> 
> 
> and from me
> 
> View attachment 482426
> 
> 
> Have a nice day everyone


They're adorable :Cat
They look like my bunny use to do when I think he was sick of me always taking photos of him 
My Suggie just looks away at the moment when I take it so all I get is a blur :Cat


----------



## lillytheunicorn

My toys!


----------



## Cully

Suggie's Mum said:


> Aww :Joyful
> She's adorable
> Have you noticed how they always seem to find the warmest spot, even if it your seat?


Well they do say, if you want to know the warmest place, just look for the cat.
I think radiators are a cat magnet.


----------



## Cully

Suggie's Mum said:


> They're adorable :Cat
> They look like my bunny use to do when I think he was sick of me always taking photos of him
> My Suggie just looks away at the moment when I take it so all I get is a blur :Cat


Misty always turns her head away when I take a photo. Probably beçause I've accidentally used the flash and made her wary of my camera. So now I'm very lucky if she actually looks at it now so I get a full face. My fault.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Charity said:


> Happy Sunday from me
> 
> View attachment 482425
> 
> 
> and from me
> 
> View attachment 482426
> 
> 
> Have a nice day everyone





Cully said:


> Misty always turns her head away when I take a photo. Probably beçause I've accidentally used the flash and made her wary of my camera. So now I'm very lucky if she actually looks at it now so I get a full face. My fault.


When Suggie could see me taking the shot he'd move.
Now he can't see I thought I had a chance, but no. It's like he hears me touching the screen or something. He always seems to know :Cat


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Tony Gussin said:


> I'm wondering if new addition Molly actually counts as a black and white cat?
> I'm hoping she doesn't have an identity crisis…
> 
> View attachment 482433


That face tells me to go away and stop taking photos of me :Joyful
I've seen that face so many times


----------



## Cully

Suggie's Mum said:


> When Suggie could see me taking the shot he'd move.
> Now he can't see I thought I had a chance, but no. It's like he hears me touching the screen or something. He always seems to know :Cat


Well they have remarkable hearing, and his has probably got more finely tuned to compensate for his sight problem.
Lovely looking boy.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Thank you :Cat


----------



## TonyG

Suggie's Mum said:


> That face tells me to go away and stop taking photos of me :Joyful
> I've seen that face so many times


Oh yes, we'd had food, play and wash, we didn't require further human interaction at that point because we were ready for our afternoon snooze


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Can anyone advise if there's anything out there workable for pain relief for cats please?
Today my Suggie limps more than usual. His left leg/shoulder seems worse.
We had an appointment with the vets but they cancelled due to a Covid case and are isolating. The other local vets are also the same.
So now we've got to wait another 2 weeks 
He's more withdrawn today. Understandably I'm worrying if he's going to be with me tomorrow, the next, and how much longer.
I'm hoping that if I can help ease his pain then he'll pick back up.
Has anyone got any advice please?
Anything they've tried and worked?
If not then at least thanks for reading.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope your arm is feeling better @Psygon - arm pain was my main side effect (Pfizer all three times). First dose was close to three weeks before I could sleep on it, second dose a couple of days, booster three days.


----------



## TonyG

Suggie's Mum said:


> Can anyone advise if there's anything out there workable for pain relief for cats please?
> Today my Suggie limps more than usual. His left leg/shoulder seems worse.
> We had an appointment with the vets but they cancelled due to a Covid case and are isolating. The other local vets are also the same.
> So now we've got to wait another 2 weeks
> He's more withdrawn today. Understandably I'm worrying if he's going to be with me tomorrow, the next, and how much longer.
> I'm hoping that if I can help ease his pain then he'll pick back up.
> Has anyone got any advice please?
> Anything they've tried and worked?
> If not then at least thanks for reading.


Poor Suggie, sorry to hear he's poorly 

Loxicom is good or Metacam, but obviously you'd need a vet to prescribe them.
It seems a bit rubbish your vets have shut up shop and aren't helping in an emergency.
As long as they'd seen them before and we're up to speed on the case, my vet would prescribe something for collection, at pretty much any hour as long as I was willing to go and get it.

Have you asked if they could put some pain meds at reception for pick up?


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Tony Gussin said:


> Poor Suggie, sorry to hear he's poorly
> 
> Loxicom is good or Metacam, but obviously you'd need a vet to prescribe them.
> It seems a bit rubbish your vets have shut up shop and aren't helping in an emergency.
> As long as they'd seen them before and we're up to speed on the case, my vet would prescribe something for collection, at pretty much any hour as long as I was willing to go and get it.
> 
> Have you asked if they could put some pain meds at reception for pick up?


Our vets wouldn't give anything without seeing him first, even though they've seen him before. But it'll have to be after the isolation, sorry.
Gonna keep ringing them each day to find out what's happening


----------



## TonyG

Suggie's Mum said:


> Our vets wouldn't give anything without seeing him first, even though they've seen him before. But it'll have to be after the isolation, sorry.
> Gonna keep ringing them each day to find out what's happening


Weird. You'd think they could go pain meds, presumably they know what issues he has?

I could phone up my GP and get more codeine tomorrow if I wanted it (got two packs so don't need more!) and my local vets have mostly been the same.
Obviously as long as they're up to speed with the case.

What do they do if an emergency comes in?


----------



## Cully

Have you got a PDSA nearby @Suggie's Mum ? 
Are you saying there are no vets available at your surgery, or just no one prepared to see him?
Every vet is duty bound to treat a sick or injured animal. See if he will let you take him there and just drop him off while you wait in the car. That way there need be no contact between you and his staff.
I had to do that when Moo was due her boosters last year.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Tony Gussin said:


> Weird. You'd think they could go pain meds, presumably they know what issues he has?
> 
> I could phone up my GP and get more codeine tomorrow if I wanted it (got two packs so don't need more!) and my local vets have mostly been the same.
> Obviously as long as they're up to speed with the case.
> 
> What do they do if an emergency comes in?





Tony Gussin said:


> Weird. You'd think they could go pain meds, presumably they know what issues he has?
> 
> I could phone up my GP and get more codeine tomorrow if I wanted it (got two packs so don't need more!) and my local vets have mostly been the same.
> Obviously as long as they're up to speed with the case.
> 
> What do they do if an emergency comes in?


I've been told they've got someone telling people that they're closed and to go miles away to another vet


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Cully said:


> Have you got a PDSA nearby @Suggie's Mum ?
> Are you saying there are no vets available at your surgery, or just no one prepared to see him?
> Every vet is duty bound to treat a sick or injured animal. See if he will let you take him there and just drop him off while you wait in the car. That way there need be no contact between you and his staff.
> I had to do that when Moo was due her boosters last year.


We've been told they're closed fully while they do a thorough clean and the staff isolate, and we don't have a car.


----------



## TonyG

Suggie's Mum said:


> We've been told they're closed fully while they do a thorough clean and the staff isolate, and we don't have a car.


No friends or family able to do lifts?


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Unfortunately not any more.
Thanks anyway


----------



## LeArthur

Good morning!


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Someone looks comfy :Cat


----------



## Willsee

LeArthur said:


> Good morning!
> 
> View attachment 482484


Arthur watch out, it looks like you're about to be pounced on


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Willsee said:


> Arthur watch out, it looks like you're about to be pounced on


That'll be when the camera's off :Angelic


----------



## LeArthur

Willsee said:


> Arthur watch out, it looks like you're about to be pounced on


How dare you suggest Nora would do such a thing!! 

She jumped over him faster than he could turn his head


----------



## Willsee

So Willow has decided that the sink with a towel is way better than her bed


----------



## LeArthur

Willsee said:


> So Willow has decided that the sink with a towel is way better than her bed
> 
> View attachment 482494


And with a face like that, why would you try and tell her differently!


----------



## Britt

My Rouxy … like Roucky that crossed the rainbow bridge last August his ears have been infected when he was a stray and as you can see they are damaged.
That said Rouxy is adorable


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri loves to investigate the orchid while it soaks but she loves to investigate the camera even more 
















(please don't mind the collection of bottles in the background lol I like to reuse them )


----------



## Charity

Bunty's had to sit and wait patiently for Toppy to get out of her bed which he never ever gets in. Once out, she was in there like a shot.


----------



## Jaf

Sausage, Izzy and Alfie. Smooosh those tummies! Horrible weather so we're keeping warm by the fire.


----------



## GingerNinja

@Jaf those kittens are adorable!


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Britt said:


> My Rouxy … like Roucky that crossed the rainbow bridge last August his ears have been infected when he was a stray and as you can see they are damaged.
> That said Rouxy is adorable
> 
> View attachment 482495


Aww. Can they do anything for him?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty's had to sit and wait patiently for Toppy to get out of her bed which he never ever gets in. Once out, she was in there like a shot.
> 
> View attachment 482527


You'll have to wear it on your back Bunty and carry it around like a snail or it may become part of Toppy's tower of beds.


----------



## Charity

Time for a game before breakfast


----------



## Britt

Suggie's Mum said:


> Aww. Can they do anything for him?


My 2 years old adopted 2 weeks ago has the same issue. He wouldn't let me touch his ears so it's impossible for me to treat him with Surolan. I asked the vet to come over. He might need Prednisone….


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Britt said:


> View attachment 482590
> 
> My 2 years old adopted 2 weeks ago has the same issue. He wouldn't let me touch his ears so it's impossible for me to treat him with Surolan. I asked the vet to come over. He might need Prednisone….


Aww.
I know they can be very protective about their problems. My Suggie's just like that too. He has an ear problem and it's a challenge giving him his ear drops. But once they're in he seems to settle for a bit.
Hope they can help him :Shy
Let us know how he gets on :Cat


----------



## Willsee

Someone's feeling the chill this morning


----------



## Willow_Warren

Honestly there's no getting this little girlie (sorry princess) out of her bed


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Willsee said:


> View attachment 482602
> Someone's feeling the chill this morning


Someone looks comfy :Cat
My boys've always had their duvets we made for them 
They never complained

Adorable


----------



## Charity

Guess who's found the only sunny spot










Meanwhile Bunty's indulging herself in being friendly with my laptop, one of her favourite odd habits


----------



## Cully

The communal lounge has too many paintings so this one was looking for a new home.








I had to have it. I bet you can't think of which cat it reminds me of.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Charity said:


> Guess who's found the only sunny spot
> 
> View attachment 482610
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Bunty's indulging herself in being friendly with my laptop, one of her favourite odd habits
> 
> View attachment 482611


That's probably 'cause you're not paying attention to her


----------



## Bethanjane22

I can only aspire to be as relaxed as Nova is on a daily basis. The confidence that comes with being top cat around the house!


----------



## Jaf

Geri, Ollie, Woody, Izzy, Alfie, Mari and Jackie.


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> I can only aspire to be as relaxed as Nova is on a daily basis. The confidence that comes with being top cat around the house!
> 
> View attachment 482625


Peel me a mouse (grape) will you.


----------



## H.M

Just weighed the kitties before their dinner and they all gained some meat.
Kisu used to be almost skin and bones and never passed 3kg. Now she's at 3.35kg. Do you think she'll ever make it to 4 or even 3.8kg? I'm excited to see her progress.









Oreo always what at 4.2kg and now he's 4.8kg!!! Had to condition score him and he looks ideal.








Danbi, now at 6.35kg, gets body shamed. Everyone calls him fat even though he's just large boned and has longer fur. And standing next to oreo and kisu, who are slim build, obviously make him look fatter I guess.

















Oreo and danbi love their new scratching cardboard house


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Geri, Ollie, Woody, Izzy, Alfie, Mari and Jackie.
> 
> View attachment 482626


I was having trouble spotting them all until I noticed two on top of the sofa. At least I think there are:Happy


----------



## Suggie's Mum

H.M said:


> Just weighed the kitties before their dinner and they all gained some meat.
> Kisu used to be almost skin and bones and never passed 3kg. Now she's at 3.35kg. Do you think she'll ever make it to 4 or even 3.8kg? I'm excited to see her progress.
> View attachment 482630
> 
> 
> Oreo always what at 4.2kg and now he's 4.8kg!!! Had to condition score him and he looks ideal.
> View attachment 482628
> 
> Danbi, now at 6.35kg, gets body shamed. Everyone calls him fat even though he's just large boned and has longer fur. And standing next to oreo and kisu, who are slim build, obviously make him look fatter I guess.
> 
> View attachment 482627
> 
> View attachment 482629
> 
> Oreo and danbi love their new scratching cardboard house


Looks like they got bored and decided to play with each other 
Or are they fighting over it?


----------



## Suggie's Mum

H.M said:


> Just weighed the kitties before their dinner and they all gained some meat.
> Kisu used to be almost skin and bones and never passed 3kg. Now she's at 3.35kg. Do you think she'll ever make it to 4 or even 3.8kg? I'm excited to see her progress.
> View attachment 482630
> 
> 
> Oreo always what at 4.2kg and now he's 4.8kg!!! Had to condition score him and he looks ideal.
> View attachment 482628
> 
> Danbi, now at 6.35kg, gets body shamed. Everyone calls him fat even though he's just large boned and has longer fur. And standing next to oreo and kisu, who are slim build, obviously make him look fatter I guess.
> 
> View attachment 482627
> 
> View attachment 482629
> 
> Oreo and danbi love their new scratching cardboard house


I've seen a face like that so many times before


----------



## H.M

Suggie's Mum said:


> Looks like they got bored and decided to play with each other
> Or are they fighting over it?


Just playing. They never fight over anything. They share


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Cully can you see a CK up that tree in your new picture?


----------



## Milo’s mum

My love….


----------



## Milo’s mum

@H.M Oreo is a very interesting cat! For a moment I thought I am looking at a raccoon


----------



## H.M

Milo's mum said:


> @H.M Oreo is a very interesting cat! For a moment I thought I am looking at a raccoon


:Hilarious I see it


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Cully can you see a CK up that tree in your new picture?


Not yet. I wish I was a better artist as I'd love to paint him up there. Then I'd have his story to tell anyone who asked about the cat in my painting.:Happy


----------



## Britt

Pooh


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie " come and get me or my paws will freeze"


----------



## bluesunbeam

Found me a suntrap..catching me some winter rays- Smudge making the most of a lovely day in sunny Reading.


----------



## Psygon

CK the thug


----------



## Charity

We've all been out enjoying the sunshine today


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Lottie " come and get me or my paws will freeze"
> 
> View attachment 482664


Poor girl, did you shut her out. Bad mummy!


----------



## Cully

bluesunbeam said:


> Found me a suntrap..catching me some winter rays- Smudge making the most of a lovely day in sunny Reading.
> View attachment 482669
> View attachment 482670
> View attachment 482673
> View attachment 482674


It _has_ been nice today. Misty has been in and out enjoying herself instead of grumbling at how cold it is.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Britt said:


> View attachment 482642
> Pooh


Why are you depressed?


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Psygon said:


> CK the thug
> View attachment 482675


We've got a sort of adopted cat and he sometimes has a face like that


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Poor girl, did you shut her out. Bad mummy!


I couldn't get Lottie to do anything she doesn't want to do  she went out for a wee wee and didn't get further than the window, so I had to carry her back inside where she went for a wee wee in Libby's litter box.  Libby is furious :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

We hope whatever you're doing involves getting our breakfast


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I couldn't get Lottie to do anything she doesn't want to do  she went out for a wee wee and didn't get further than the window, so I had to carry her back inside where she went for a wee wee in Libby's litter box.  Libby is furious :Hilarious


 I have days like that with Moo. She's exhausting. I think I'd rather have a class full of ,2 year olds having tantrums than Moo in a strop.
Poor Libby!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> We hope whatever you're doing involves getting our breakfast
> 
> View attachment 482699


Me too by the look on their faces:Nailbiting.


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie isn't allowed outside, the shoot is on! She is furious :Nailbiting


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Lottie isn't allowed outside, the shoot is on! She is furious :Nailbiting
> 
> View attachment 482701


No Lottie, this time you need to do as you're told and stay safely indoors. What's that you say? "Meh"!:Meh


----------



## LeArthur

Nora found a chair


----------



## ewelsh

And what a lovely chair to find Nora x

Is that Annie Sloan paint @LeArthur


----------



## TonyG

House panther dilemma - why can't I play with two toys at once?


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> And what a lovely chair to find Nora x
> 
> Is that Annie Sloan paint @LeArthur


Nope, B and Q furniture paint!


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> Nope, B and Q furniture paint!


Really! I like it, it's like AS pea green


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Really! I like it, it's like AS pea green


Don't ask me what it's called  It's the one that I thought best matched the wallpaper


----------



## Suggie's Mum

ewelsh said:


> I couldn't get Lottie to do anything she doesn't want to do  she went out for a wee wee and didn't get further than the window, so I had to carry her back inside where she went for a wee wee in Libby's litter box.  Libby is furious :Hilarious


That's cats for you 
But we love them all just the same, and wouldn't want them any other way :Cat


----------



## Suggie's Mum

LeArthur said:


> Nora found a chair
> View attachment 482714


Must be the best seat in the house 
Or if it's like my Bunny it was because it's new and you wanted it 
He always had to check things out first


----------



## Willsee

Charlie's finished helping with the washing and is now pooped


----------



## blackislegirl

Enjoying the sun in the walnut tree this afternoon. From left to right, Rupert Bear, Tiger Lily and Rufus.


----------



## ewelsh

blackislegirl said:


> Enjoying the sun in the walnut tree this afternoon. From left to right, Rupert Bear, Tiger Lily and Rufus.
> 
> View attachment 482761


Brilliant photo, I would love to know what they are gossiping about


----------



## blackislegirl

ewelsh said:


> Brilliant photo, I would love to know what they are gossiping about


Glad you like the pic. I think they were having a discussion about how to organise an orderly descent - the branch is about 4m high. Rufus was on his way down and he met the kittens on their way up.


----------



## Altaf

hide and seek


----------



## Cully

blackislegirl said:


> Enjoying the sun in the walnut tree this afternoon. From left to right, Rupert Bear, Tiger Lily and Rufus.
> 
> View attachment 482761


What a lovely tree for them to spend their time in. How high dare they go?


----------



## Cully

This is Misty's favourite new thing, her scratch pad. I got it to try and save my wool carpet.
It seems to be working and as you can tell, she's very defensive of it.


----------



## blackislegirl

Cully said:


> What a lovely tree for them to spend their time in. How high dare they go?


The highest point these three can reach is about 5m - level with first floor windows and about 5 - 6m further out along the branch they are sitting on. I don't like them going that far along as the branch narrows greatly and it is awkward for them to turn round. Rufus actually fell from there 4 years ago, when he was the age the kits are now. I was following his progress, walking backwards along the ground underneath him watching in horror as he lost his balance. He landed on my shoulder, nutting my head as he landed. He has been more cautious ever since, luckily.

There is another accessible long bough at a similar height, but I have blocked that off with garden mesh as it actually protrudes over the boundary hedge and I don't want a cat falling into next door's garden. There are three main trunks going nearly straight up, but these are too hard to climb (on the whole...)


----------



## H.M

The dabird/purrsuit arrived yesterday. When I opened the wand it snapped open and smacked my sister in the leg :Hilarious her fault coming next to me when she's supposed to be doing hw.

Straight away after making it fly around the room the lazy bum danbi woke up from his beauty sleep and came to play. What a miracle. Oreo loved it too. I took him to the garden today to play with him there and Oreo went flying. This was the best purchase ever. Will need to buy more attachments when I have money.

How often should I be playing the dabird/purrsuit with them? Don't want them to get bored. I've never seen them play so much with a wand before except when they were kittens. When I gave them treats to try end the play session they just kept trying to grab the attachment. Silly kitties.


----------



## Cully

Just a word of warning to not let them have to jump too high, as Misty had a bad landing leaping for a flying feather and hurt her ankle. She has never wanted to play with it again. Well, not for a long while and then, only as a ground toy.


----------



## Willsee

I bought ours one for Christmas and they love it , but agree with @Cully be careful with the high jumping, we have to watch Charlie as he can land too hard, especially on hard floors. I normally play on a rug which gives a softer landing.

Both love catching it then running away


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Willsee said:


> Charlie's finished helping with the washing and is now pooped
> 
> View attachment 482744


I think he's saying that's enough for now, leave me some to lay on


----------



## H.M

Oreo exhausted after an intense play session.
















And kisu this morning keeping me company during my pre recorded lecture


----------



## SbanR

Catching the afternoon sun


----------



## jasperthecat

Today I finished off fitting the last of the new window blinds in my studio which we'd bought as a result of recently having replacement uPVC d-g windows fitted to the house. As usual Ollie came along and kindly offered his services if I should need them. To be fair Jasper has also been popping in and out over the past couple of days to see how I was getting on.

Nice to see Ollie taking an interest!


----------



## Altaf

Maurey said:


> I've had people over today, so Jum is exhausted lol. She was actually quite good and social, given how wary she is around people she's not seen in a while. Purring away snuggled on my lap. I swear, she has the loveliest purr. Chips has a nice one, too, but he sounds more like a tractor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they did both have a good hide under the bed, though
> View attachment 480726


I am hide now...


----------



## Cully

jasperthecat said:


> Today I finished off fitting the last of the new window blinds in my studio which we'd bought as a result of recently having replacement uPVC d-g windows fitted to the house. As usual Ollie came along and kindly offered his services if I should need them. To be fair Jasper has also been popping in and out over the past couple of days to see how I was getting on.
> 
> Nice to see Ollie taking an interest!


It's impossible to get a job done, big or small, around here without a certain someone supervising.
I hope Jasper and Ollie are satisfied with the work after all your efforts.


----------



## £54etgfb6

I have posted on this forum before about Miri's affinity for the smell of freshly showered hair but recently we have noticed she's taken a liking to the apples! Here she is rubbing her face against the fruit basket. Sometimes we notice her sniffing around the area and then she dives her head into the apples and tries to take a bite. Odd!









And here she is locked in the living room as she thinks part of helping to change the bedding involves biting our hands :Shifty What a deceiving face…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww she just wants to help! And she's being such a good girl wanting to eat her greens.

(Writing that reminds me of @Joy84 's Phoebe, who always loves a salad leaf, hope you are both ok, I miss seeing that little tabby face)


----------



## £54etgfb6

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww she just wants to help! And she's being such a good girl wanting to eat her greens.
> 
> (Writing that reminds me of @Joy84 's Phoebe, who always loves a salad leaf, hope you are both ok, I miss seeing that little tabby face)


She eats our lettuce too!!! We get a living lettuce from the co op so it sits in a mug and the amount of times I have watched her try to pull the mug off the counter by dragging the lettuce between her teeth is ridiculous. Suffice to say she is not allowed in the living room when we aren't home!


----------



## jasperthecat

Cully said:


> It's impossible to get a job done, big or small, around here without a certain someone supervising.
> I hope Jasper and Ollie are satisfied with the work after all your efforts.


I know exactly what you mean.
My two are indoor cats as I'm sure you know so even the slightest change brings them to investigate. I sup[pose it's just as much their home as it is ours so they have a right to observe what is happening. 
Jasper has always observed any work being carried out, changes being made or even new items added to the home...a few weeks ago I bought a filter coffee machine and when I used it, it obviously made a gurgling sound etc. Jasper just couldn't take his eyes off it...absolutely enthralled he was!


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> I have posted on this forum before about Miri's affinity for the smell of freshly showered hair but recently we have noticed she's taken a liking to the apples! Here she is rubbing her face against the fruit basket. Sometimes we notice her sniffing around the area and then she dives her head into the apples and tries to take a bite. Odd!
> View attachment 482854
> 
> 
> And here she is locked in the living room as she thinks part of helping to change the bedding involves biting our hands :Shifty What a deceiving face…
> View attachment 482855
> View attachment 482853


Oh that last photo! Hook line and sinker xx


----------



## Suggie's Mum

bmr10 said:


> I have posted on this forum before about Miri's affinity for the smell of freshly showered hair but recently we have noticed she's taken a liking to the apples! Here she is rubbing her face against the fruit basket. Sometimes we notice her sniffing around the area and then she dives her head into the apples and tries to take a bite. Odd!
> View attachment 482854
> 
> 
> And here she is locked in the living room as she thinks part of helping to change the bedding involves biting our hands :Shifty What a deceiving face…
> View attachment 482855
> View attachment 482853


She's only helping


----------



## Cully

Here's where I found Moo this morning, loafing on her new scratch board behind my chair. It's her favourite place these days as it's quite dark there and I'm sure she thinks she's hiding from us. Bless!


----------



## Suggie's Mum

jasperthecat said:


> I know exactly what you mean.
> My two are indoor cats as I'm sure you know so even the slightest change brings them to investigate. I sup[pose it's just as much their home as it is ours so they have a right to observe what is happening.
> Jasper has always observed any work being carried out, changes being made or even new items added to the home...a few weeks ago I bought a filter coffee machine and when I used it, it obviously made a gurgling sound etc. Jasper just couldn't take his eyes off it...absolutely enthralled he was!


My Bunny was the same. Whenever there was anything new like shopping etc he always had to inspect it to see if there was anything for him.
Suggie's the same, he's got to have a sniff to see if it's interesting or not. If it's not then we could have it


----------



## Bethanjane22

We've noticed Luna's fur is getting a lot darker at the moment, especially down her spine and tail. She'll be 4 this year so we'd assumed her colouring would have settled as she's fully grown. Is it normal for cats fur to get darker?


----------



## £54etgfb6

Bethanjane22 said:


> We've noticed Luna's fur is getting a lot darker at the moment, especially down her spine and tail. She'll be 4 this year so we'd assumed her colouring would have settled as she's fully grown. Is it normal for cats fur to get darker?
> View attachment 482899


I am not sure but she sure is pretty!!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Wherever I sit, give it a couple minutes and Miri will join me


----------



## ewelsh

I love Miri fluffy paws  so sweet x


----------



## £54etgfb6

ewelsh said:


> I love Miri fluffy paws  so sweet x


Not sure when you changed your profile picture but I love it! Very cute!!


----------



## AstroKitties

How can this be comfortable?


----------



## TonyG

Are you coming to bed soon?


----------



## Cully

AstroKitties said:


> How can this be comfortable?
> View attachment 482936


I think cats are made of çhocolate, and that's how they manage to melt around whatever they lie on comfortably. No?? Works for me.
Misty often turns into a puddle when she's completely relaxed.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Tony Gussin said:


> Are you coming to bed soon?
> 
> View attachment 482937


You're lucky if they wait for you.
With Suggie it's I'm on and you can either get comfy around me or not, either way I'm not moving :Smuggrin


----------



## Suggie's Mum

AstroKitties said:


> How can this be comfortable?
> View attachment 482936


I think that's because you wanted it, and I've found that comfy or not doesn't matter, it's mine for now and you can't have it!


----------



## ewelsh

bmr10 said:


> Not sure when you changed your profile picture but I love it! Very cute!!


Very observant of you  I changed the photo yesterday.


----------



## Willsee

You just can't beat chilling on the shelf…….


----------



## Psygon

Waffles pulling her best siamese face


----------



## Willsee

Psygon said:


> Waffles pulling her best siamese face
> View attachment 482984


Awwwwwww Waffles, you have such a lovely face, that's the perfect Meezer look :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## £54etgfb6

Taken at lunchtime and Miri was back to bed. What an exhausting schedule she leads.


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> We've noticed Luna's fur is getting a lot darker at the moment, especially down her spine and tail. She'll be 4 this year so we'd assumed her colouring would have settled as she's fully grown. Is it normal for cats fur to get darker?
> View attachment 482899


No idea if this is an old wives tale, but I always heard "The cooler the cat is, the darker its fur grows."

I also think as cats age their coats get darker. Luna is so beautiful


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> No idea if this is an old wives tale, but I always heard "The cooler the cat is, the darker its fur grows."
> 
> I also think as cats age their coats get darker. Luna is so beautiful


From Wikipedia. I think it only relates to pointed cats.

Point coloration in cats originated in the Siamese and closely related Asian breeds, and is found in many Western-developed modern breeds. It is a form of partial albinism resulting from a mutation that affects tyrosinase, an enzyme involved with melanin production. The mutated enzyme is thermolabile; it fails to work at normal body temperatures, but becomes active in cooler areas of the skin. As a result, dark pigment is limited to the coldest areas of the body, that is, the extremities. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_coloration


----------



## ewelsh

This plastic peel off thing has had Libby playing all morning! 



















Too fast for me to take a photo


----------



## TriTri

My boy Max hasn't been on here lately and I feel he deserves to have a photo or two uploaded as he is such a special boy…even if he does look a bit grumpy in the second photo :Hilarious.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> My boy Max hasn't been on here lately and I feel he deserves to have a photo or two uploaded as he is such a special boy…even if he does look a bit grumpy in the second photo :Hilarious.
> View attachment 483035
> View attachment 483036


Funnily enough I was wondering how you and Max are doing, so pleased to see he's still as handsome as ever (if not more ).
Any updates on Charlie? I haven't seen any mention of him lately.
Hope you are all keeping well and safe.
Cully xx


----------



## starmanwarz

They love their new cat tree, it is massive!


----------



## ewelsh

starmanwarz said:


> They love their new cat tree, it is massive!
> View attachment 483062


I am deleteing your photo @starmanwarz Libby and Lottie will want one of those cat trees!


----------



## Psygon

starmanwarz said:


> They love their new cat tree, it is massive!
> View attachment 483062


Fab tree! Lucky cats!


----------



## AstroKitties

starmanwarz said:


> They love their new cat tree, it is massive!
> View attachment 483062


Ooh fab tree. Do share where you got it from? Pretty please :Kiss


----------



## starmanwarz

AstroKitties said:


> Ooh fab tree. Do share where you got it from? Pretty please :Kiss


Got it from Zooplus, it was a lot cheaper when I ordered it!

This is it:

https://www.zooplus.com/shop/cats/scratching_posts/ceiling_scratching_trees/1118195


----------



## AstroKitties

starmanwarz said:


> Got it from Zooplus, it was a lot cheaper when I ordered it!
> This is it:
> https://www.zooplus.com/shop/cats/scratching_posts/ceiling_scratching_trees/1118195


Thanks. Never noticed this one when browsing their site. I like the large platforms


----------



## Suggie's Mum

starmanwarz said:


> Got it from Zooplus, it was a lot cheaper when I ordered it!
> 
> This is it:
> 
> https://www.zooplus.com/shop/cats/scratching_posts/ceiling_scratching_trees/1118195


Keep an eye on it though. We have a large one, which was fine while Bunny was small. Then one day we noticed the top platform was leaning/sagging. We think he was a little bit big for it. So we put a pole from the end to the platform below and made it stronger. It's still going strong though


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Funnily enough I was wondering how you and Max are doing, so pleased to see he's still as handsome as ever (if not more ).
> Any updates on Charlie? I haven't seen any mention of him lately.
> Hope you are all keeping well and safe.
> Cully xx


Thank you @Cully & lovely Moo. Funnily enough, whilst I was posting that, Charlie had his face looking in the front (microchipped) cat-flap! He visits around once or twice a day and lays on the hammock for half an hour or so and then leaves. Charlie/Socrates owner's brother dropped off a lovely Christmas card and gifts for Max & me on Xmas Eve. (I sent some back). I took the opportunity to mention that he probably has a flea problem, he's constantly grooming and scratching and I offered to take him to the vet and pay all his vet fees. The chap said the owner de-fleas him daily and not to worry as the owner has plenty of money. I'll pm you with more details. Here's gorgeous Charlie (Socrates) in his usual place and also the nice card they sent us….


----------



## starmanwarz

Suggie's Mum said:


> Keep an eye on it though. We have a large one, which was fine while Bunny was small. Then one day we noticed the top platform was leaning/sagging. We think he was a little bit big for it. So we put a pole from the end to the platform below and made it stronger. It's still going strong though


That's good to know, thanks. How big is Bunny? Cooper which is on the top spot in the pic is 6.5kg!


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Thank you @Cully & lovely Moo. Funnily enough, whilst I was posting that, Charlie had his face looking in the front (microchipped) cat-flap! He visits around once or twice a day and lays on the hammock for half an hour or so and then leaves. Charlie/Socrates owner's brother dropped off a lovely Christmas card and gifts for Max & me on Xmas Eve. (I sent some back). I took the opportunity to mention that he probably has a flea problem, he's constantly grooming and scratching and I offered to take him to the vet and pay all his vet fees. The chap said the owner de-fleas him daily and not to worry as the owner has plenty of money. I'll pm you with more details. Here's gorgeous Charlie (Socrates) in his usual place and also the nice card they sent us….
> View attachment 483084


Oh that photo of Charlie is amazing. Made me realise just how alike he and Moo look.
Very nice Xmas càrd to show their appreciation. Why did you send gifts back? Did you feel they went OTT?
Charlie obviously knows you welcome his daily visits. It's lovely that after all you've done for him you're able to keep tabs on him.
Sooty doesn't come around so much these days. Well he sneaks in, eats, and sneaks out again being as unnoticeable as possible. If I happen upon him he leaves which I don't really understand as I haven't done anything to deter him. In fact I actively encourage him knowing his owner forgets to feed him (dementia), and it's often very cold now.
Maybe he's just getting bad vibes from Moo, although she doesn't 'do' anything when he comes in to eat and often doesn't even know he's been in.
Everything is good when they meet outside though with plenty of friendly chasing and pretend stalking. He's totally different with me too outside, running up to me for strokes.
Mind you, there's a lot of stress in the sir since 'that woman' moved in above me, so perhaps he senses it.
So glad Max is doing well, (I've been stalking his progress). I'm amazed at how well he's accepted his mask etc. Just shows how much he trusts you.
Hope you both have a lovely peaceful weekend with a bit of fun and laughter too.
xx Cully & Moo xx


----------



## £54etgfb6

Just been sent some very unflattering pictures of Miri by my partner, black boogeys and all. They made me laugh


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Oh that photo of Charlie is amazing. Made me realise just how alike he and Moo look.
> Very nice Xmas càrd to show their appreciation. Why did you send gifts back? Did you feel they went OTT?
> Charlie obviously knows you welcome his daily visits. It's lovely that after all you've done for him you're able to keep tabs on him.
> Sooty doesn't come around so much these days. Well he sneaks in, eats, and sneaks out again being as unnoticeable as possible. If I happen upon him he leaves which I don't really understand as I haven't done anything to deter him. In fact I actively encourage him knowing his owner forgets to feed him (dementia), and it's often very cold now.
> Maybe he's just getting bad vibes from Moo, although she doesn't 'do' anything when he comes in to eat and often doesn't even know he's been in.
> Everything is good when they meet outside though with plenty of friendly chasing and pretend stalking. He's totally different with me too outside, running up to me for strokes.
> Mind you, there's a lot of stress in the sir since 'that woman' moved in above me, so perhaps he senses it.
> So glad Max is doing well, (I've been stalking his progress). I'm amazed at how well he's accepted his mask etc. Just shows how much he trusts you.
> Hope you both have a lovely peaceful weekend with a bit of fun and laughter too.
> xx Cully & Moo xx


I wonder if Sooty senses the new neighbour's negativity?!

I had a delivery of Pet Remedy that morning and there were more products in the box, than I was expecting, which I thought might help with Charlie and Benjie getting along better, as Benjie (the other cat there), wasn't pleased with Charlie's return. I had various cat foods I didn't need, spare catnip, catnip seeds I'd not got around to planting, catnip cat biscuits etc and Charlie loves catnip! I thought it was a good opportunity to re-home these items and a polite thing to do. I had overbought on spare chocolates and liqueur popcorn etc! I remembered the owner was covered in cat fur, or her daughter's dog fur, so I added a spare lint roller etc. Unfortunately I didn't have any flea-drops or wormers and kicked my-self for that, as they may have used them. I imagine Charlie isn't easy to pill, as he's still a very vary cat. I feel I should put him off coming in the garden for Max's sake, but if I did that, I'm not likely to be able to keep an eye on him. I can't imagine he's ever had a dental etc. I'll keep slowly chipping away at the owners in hope they'll either take him to the vet soon, or let me. Then once he's had all his treatments, I can stop him coming in the garden, which Max would benefit from.

They bought me wine I I don't drink alcohol lol! They bought Max Charlies favourite foods to try, but he's intolerant to them all, but it was still very kind of her to think of us.

Max is no longer ok with the inhaler and it's back to square one with that at the moment.


----------



## Jaf

Izzy, Alfie and Geri. Plus mystery cat hiding.


----------



## Willow_Warren

The living room really needs vacuuming but well I can't disturb her (she doesn't sit on my lap that often and yesterday I disturbed her with my coughing). She is currently purring away!


----------



## GingerNinja

Beautiful Lola :Kiss


----------



## GingerNinja

Look into my eyes.....


----------



## Suggie's Mum

starmanwarz said:


> That's good to know, thanks. How big is Bunny? Cooper which is on the top spot in the pic is 6.5kg!


At one point he ended up about 7kg. But it was his favourite spot and had a hole with material, like a hammock, so it can't have been really strong. It just started to sag a bit, I think with his weight. But the addition of a brush handle for a pole strengthened it and he was more than happy :Cat


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Willow_Warren said:


> The living room really needs vacuuming but well I can't disturb her (she doesn't sit on my lap that often and yesterday I disturbed her with my coughing). She is currently purring away!
> 
> View attachment 483158
> 
> 
> View attachment 483157
> 
> 
> View attachment 483159


She's probably asking if you're ok.
Bunny used to come and stick his face in my face if I had a cough, until I looked him in the face and told him I was ok. Then he'd walk away


----------



## Nealh

Just snapped her taking a kit nap, laying on the usb mouse cable.
The shortened cable join where I had to cut and solder the ends together, she had a chew on the thin cable.


----------



## Nealh

How can this be comfortable ?


----------



## TriTri

@Suggie's Mum has unsuccessfully been trying to add this photo of her lovely cats to this thread. Sorry we've past the 12 hour rule, but I felt it so sweet, it needed to be shared. I thought her Bunny was a rabbit until I saw this :Hilarious.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

bmr10 said:


> Just been sent some very unflattering pictures of Miri by my partner, black boogeys and all. They made me laugh
> View attachment 483121
> View attachment 483122





TriTri said:


> @Suggie's Mum has unsuccessfully been trying to add this photo of her lovely cats to this thread. Sorry we've past the 12 hour rule, but I felt it so sweet, it needed to be shared. I thought her Bunny was a rabbit until I saw this :Hilarious.
> 
> View attachment 483171


Thank you :Cat


----------



## £54etgfb6

sleepy worm giving a big stretch


----------



## lymorelynn

I had occasion to stay over at my daughter's this weekend and at last got to meet my grand-kitty Nancy :Cat She's 8 months old and little sweetheart
She was also quite intrigued by the Meezer smell on my bags


----------



## ewelsh

Hello pretty Nancy


----------



## TonyG

lymorelynn said:


> I had occasion to stay over at my daughter's this weekend and at last got to meet my grand-kitty Nancy :Cat She's 8 months old and little sweetheart
> She was also quite intrigued by the Meezer smell on my bags
> 
> View attachment 483236
> View attachment 483237


Molly the fellow house panther says hello!


----------



## TonyG

And she says…. 'I wants it!'


----------



## Suggie's Mum

lymorelynn said:


> I had occasion to stay over at my daughter's this weekend and at last got to meet my grand-kitty Nancy :Cat She's 8 months old and little sweetheart
> She was also quite intrigued by the Meezer smell on my bags
> 
> View attachment 483236
> View attachment 483237


Do you have Catnip in there by any chance?
She's asking what have you got for me


----------



## Cully

lymorelynn said:


> I had occasion to stay over at my daughter's this weekend and at last got to meet my grand-kitty Nancy :Cat She's 8 months old and little sweetheart
> She was also quite intrigued by the Meezer smell on my bags
> 
> View attachment 483236
> View attachment 483237


Oh Nancy is gorgeous. Black presumably unless she's hiding some white bits.
I often get shopping for neighbours and the bags always get inspected by their cats.
I don't know whether it's the contents or Misty's aroma that attracts them.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Hi, my name is Nova and last night the human was brushing me and I didn't like it, so I strutted away from her in a mood and decided to beat up my sister to prove a point. I have fluff and anger issues.










Hi, my name is Luna and I don't stand up for myself. I just run away and hide.










Get two cats at the same time they said, it'll be fun, they said!


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Suggie's got such a little sexy wiggle when he scratches his tree. He always looks to see if I'm watching, to tell him he's "Adorable"







Snood says "Go away and let me sleep!"


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> Hi, my name is Nova and last night the human was brushing me and I didn't like it, so I strutted away from her in a mood and decided to beat up my sister to prove a point. I have fluff and anger issues.
> 
> View attachment 483253
> 
> 
> Hi, my name is Luna and I don't stand up for myself. I just run away and hide.
> 
> View attachment 483254
> 
> 
> Get two cats at the same time they said, it'll be fun, they said!


oh Nova, you are such a diva aren't you! Even Beyoncé has to behave you know!

Sweet Luna, slap her back next time xxx


----------



## lymorelynn

Cully said:


> Oh Nancy is gorgeous. Black presumably unless she's hiding some white bits.
> I often get shopping for neighbours and the bags always get inspected by their cats.
> I don't know whether it's the contents or Misty's aroma that attracts them.


Not a single white hair to be seen :Cat
She is also known as Fancy Nancy  and likes to torment her big 'brother' Dexter


----------



## ewelsh

A pretty loaf for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Nealh

What a lovely looking cat and a sparkle of green grey in those eyes.


----------



## ewelsh

Nealh said:


> What a lovely looking cat and a sparkle of green grey in those eyes.


She knows it too and yes she has green eyes


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri playing this morning


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Libby, you are indeed a delicious looking loaf. What a beauty you are. @ewelsh you are a lucky cat mum having such a beauty.

(I've had a bit of a day of it, so that's cheered me up, thank you xx)


----------



## Suggie's Mum

lymorelynn said:


> Not a single white hair to be seen :Cat
> She is also known as Fancy Nancy  and likes to torment her big 'brother' Dexter
> View attachment 483261


Is that a tuxedo I see there?
Either way she's beautiful :Cat


----------



## Charity

We're either having an identity crisis or we've just taken a fancy to each other's blankets this morning. Excuse Bunty's grumpy look, she's still not quite recovered from the trauma of last week, she's gone off her food :Banghead and is rather nervy at the moment.


----------



## Cully

Just when you think you understand them they do something out of character just to confuse you. Typical!
Come on Mr and Mrs Toppy, swap blankets back please (fold arms, tap foot) we're waiting!!!
Tbh I'm surprised Bunty has coped so well considering the upheaval. I was half expecting her to leg it for a while again. She's been such a good girl.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Just when you think you understand them they do something out of character just to confuse you. Typical!
> Come on Mr and Mrs Toppy, swap blankets back please (fold arms, tap foot) we're waiting!!!
> Tbh I'm surprised Bunty has coped so well considering the upheaval. I was half expecting her to leg it for a while again. She's been such a good girl.


I'm surprised too considering what an upheaval it was. Problem is even though it went as well as it did, she does regress for a while until she gains her confidence and feels safe again. Problem is the men have to come back in about a week just to put right one or two wrongs and then there will be someone come to fit blinds. I just hope she can cope. She's just walked away from her food again tonight, that's the thing that gets to me most as she ends up only eating about one meal a day when she's like this.


----------



## Bethanjane22

I found the stairway to heaven


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I'm surprised too considering what an upheaval it was. Problem is even though it went as well as it did, she does regress for a while until she gains her confidence and feels safe again. Problem is the men have to come back in about a week just to put right one or two wrongs and then there will be someone come to fit blinds. I just hope she can cope. She's just walked away from her food again tonight, that's the thing that gets to me most as she ends up only eating about one meal a day when she's like this.


I get similar with Misty if anything has upset her. It's so worrying when she won't even eat her favourite food, so I do understand how you must feel.
As Bunty usually does get over whatever has upset her then all you can really do is wait it out.
It is a worry that the men have to come back. Do you know how long they are going to be there?
Is there any chance you can put them both in the bedroom she feels safe in. She might not feel so stressed if Toppy is there.
What about those calming diffusers and spot-ons/chews? Are there any you've had success with before?
How would a trip to the vet to get nails trimmed go down compared to staying at home with strange things happening?
Just trying to help but knowing I'm not really:Bag.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> I'm surprised too considering what an upheaval it was. Problem is even though it went as well as it did, she does regress for a while until she gains her confidence and feels safe again. Problem is the men have to come back in about a week just to put right one or two wrongs and then there will be someone come to fit blinds. I just hope she can cope. She's just walked away from her food again tonight, that's the thing that gets to me most as she ends up only eating about one meal a day when she's like this.


oh poor Bunty, how about lots of extra treats or lick e lix, will that tempt her? X


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> oh poor Bunty, how about lots of extra treats or lick e lix, will that tempt her? X


She's had a Webbox stick and some Thrive treats, she'll eat those but not her actual meals. Possibly, as usual, she's protesting we're trying new food.


----------



## SbanR

Hello aunty @Mrs Funkin I'm having some fresh air


----------



## Cully

At last? This is the young man who has been making regular appearances for the last year and befriending Misty. Or maybe just sizing her up!!
So allow me to introduce Dave....















He doesn't often keep still enough for me to snap, but today he was so tempted to come inside until Moo pounced on him. Better luck next time Dave.


----------



## ewelsh

Hello Dave, you look full of mischief, welcome to the forum


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Hello Dave, you look full of mischief, welcome to the forum


He belongs to someone a few doors away from Sooty. I think he's about a year old now and has been coming around here to practice stalking and pouncing. Apparently it's a good game to play according to Moo.
I'm just waiting to see if he plucks up courage to actually come in here. Good luck with that one Dave if madam sees you






.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Hello aunty @Mrs Funkin I'm having some fresh air
> 
> View attachment 483330


Hello beautiful Jessie, it's lovely to see you outside xxx


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Freya 2022. Not changed one bit, same adorable floof. Possibly even floofier than before.


----------



## Willsee

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 483355
> 
> 
> View attachment 483356
> 
> 
> View attachment 483357
> 
> 
> View attachment 483358
> 
> Freya 2022. Not changed one bit, same adorable floof. Possibly even floofier than before.


Morning Freya, it's lovely to see your pretty face, you're getting all growed up and definitely floofier


----------



## £54etgfb6

Spirited_Violet said:


> View attachment 483355
> 
> 
> View attachment 483356
> 
> 
> View attachment 483357
> 
> 
> View attachment 483358
> 
> Freya 2022. Not changed one bit, same adorable floof. Possibly even floofier than before.


Did you draw that picture of her? I have to say it's amazing!!!

(I also love the pic of her lying down with her face squished)


----------



## Spirited_Violet

bmr10 said:


> Did you draw that picture of her? I have to say it's amazing!!!
> 
> (I also love the pic of her lying down with her face squished)


I did! And thank you so much! I'm going to be doing a series of prints of her alongside my commissions.


----------



## Bettybobbins

Helped themselves to two eggs! I did wonder what the tapping had been


----------



## £54etgfb6

Spirited_Violet said:


> I did! And thank you so much! I'm going to be doing a series of prints of her alongside my commissions.


It's really good!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Bettybobbins said:


> View attachment 483382
> Helped themselves to two eggs! I did wonder what the tapping had been


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bethanjane22

I'm away this weekend and my OH has been sending me cat updates. Spot the cats!


----------



## ewelsh

Are you ready………

Libby started sneezing last night, so I took her to bed with me, hoping it was just a blip, she sneezed all over me all night, so up early and off to the vets first thing, I was in the car park waiting when the vet arrived, she stopped and said " have you even moved from that space" that says it all doesn't it.
Well it's good I didn't hang around as Libby has a temperature and definitely a runny nose, the vet couldn't hear her breathing properly as she was purring like a tractor apparently, so she's had an antibiotic injection and back next week for a check up.

Got home only to see Lottie fighting this, poor little thing.



















Buried poor Weasel and went in to have my breakfast but had a phone call from my old lady I look out for, her cat wasn't well and would I go and have a look, off I go and yes the cat was not well, she hadn't been for a wee in two days and was crying, load lady and cat in carrier in my car and off I go in another direction to a different vets ( nice change ) got in the waiting room when an old boy was sat opposite with his cat in a wicker cat basket when suddenly the cat escaped from the basket and tried to get out the room  talk about reflexes, I dived across the room and grabbed his poor cat who tried to fight me and ripped my down jacket :Yawn but I didn't let go :Hilarious:Hilarious got the cat back in the basket and shouted to the receptionist for string as the bucket had broken, fixed basket with a very cross but safe cat inside, just when we all sat down laughing about the antics of cats and dogs, in walks another old boy with his dog who was far too lively for the man to handle, damn me he dropped the lead and the dog legged it out the door, yep you guess it Emma to the rescue, I caught the dog just before a car nearly reversed over it. Right dog back in tied to his owners chair then my old lady was called in, I carry the cat carrier in placing her on the table. The vet was foreign and very quietly spoken a very nice gentleman, he asked my friend what the problem was, well she couldn't hear or understand him, so she shouted " I can't hear a word this man is saying, is he speaking English "  talk about cringe :Hilarious so again I stepped in and took over basically. The poor cat has an uti so another antibiotic injection with pain relief and back Monday for a check up. As we were leaving this escapee dog threw up all over the floor and my lady couldn't see it so walked right through it all :Yawn:Yawn:Yawn no way could I let her get in my car with vomit on her shoes, so then I asked the receptionist for some towels :Hilarious:Hilarious
Honestly what a morning, I was meant to be going to the pictures today to watch Belfast but I'm too tired to go :Hilarious anyway I'd rather watch Libby, who is ok but sneezing.

Anyone else had a trying day?


----------



## TonyG

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 483392
> 
> 
> Are you ready………
> 
> Libby started sneezing last night, so I took her to bed with me, hoping it was just a blip, she sneezed all over me all night, so up early and off to the vets first thing, I was in the car park waiting when the vet arrived, she stopped and said " have you even moved from that space" that says it all doesn't it.
> Well it's good I didn't hang around as Libby has a temperature and definitely a runny nose, the vet couldn't hear her breathing properly as she was purring like a tractor apparently, so she's had an antibiotic injection and back next week for a check up.
> 
> Got home only to see Lottie fighting this, poor little thing.
> 
> View attachment 483393
> 
> 
> View attachment 483394
> 
> 
> Buried poor Weasel and went in to have my breakfast but had a phone call from my old lady I look out for, her cat wasn't well and would I go and have a look, off I go and yes the cat was not well, she hadn't been for a wee in two days and was crying, load lady and cat in carrier in my car and off I go in another direction to a different vets ( nice change ) got in the waiting room when an old boy was sat opposite with his cat in a wicker cat basket when suddenly the cat escaped from the basket and tried to get out the room  talk about reflexes, I dived across the room and grabbed his poor cat who tried to fight me and ripped my down jacket :Yawn but I didn't let go :Hilarious:Hilarious got the cat back in the basket and shouted to the receptionist for string as the bucket had broken, fixed basket with a very cross but safe cat inside, just when we all sat down laughing about the antics of cats and dogs, in walks another old boy with his dog who was far too lively for the man to handle, damn me he dropped the lead and the dog legged it out the door, yep you guess it Emma to the rescue, I caught the dog just before a car nearly reversed over it. Right dog back in tied to his owners chair then my old lady was called in, I carry the cat carrier in placing her on the table. The vet was foreign and very quietly spoken a very nice gentleman, he asked my friend what the problem was, well she couldn't hear or understand him, so she shouted " I can't hear a word this man is saying, is he speaking English "  talk about cringe :Hilarious so again I stepped in and took over basically. The poor cat has an uti so another antibiotic injection with pain relief and back Monday for a check up. As we were leaving this escapee dog threw up all over the floor and my lady couldn't see it so walked right through it all :Yawn:Yawn:Yawn no way could I let her get in my car with vomit on her shoes, so then I asked the receptionist for some towels :Hilarious:Hilarious
> Honestly what a morning, I was meant to be going to the pictures today to watch Belfast but I'm too tired to go :Hilarious anyway I'd rather watch Libby, who is ok but sneezing.
> 
> Anyone else had a trying day?


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 483392
> 
> 
> Are you ready………
> 
> Libby started sneezing last night, so I took her to bed with me, hoping it was just a blip, she sneezed all over me all night, so up early and off to the vets first thing, I was in the car park waiting when the vet arrived, she stopped and said " have you even moved from that space" that says it all doesn't it.
> Well it's good I didn't hang around as Libby has a temperature and definitely a runny nose, the vet couldn't hear her breathing properly as she was purring like a tractor apparently, so she's had an antibiotic injection and back next week for a check up.
> 
> Got home only to see Lottie fighting this, poor little thing.
> 
> View attachment 483393
> 
> 
> View attachment 483394
> 
> 
> Buried poor Weasel and went in to have my breakfast but had a phone call from my old lady I look out for, her cat wasn't well and would I go and have a look, off I go and yes the cat was not well, she hadn't been for a wee in two days and was crying, load lady and cat in carrier in my car and off I go in another direction to a different vets ( nice change ) got in the waiting room when an old boy was sat opposite with his cat in a wicker cat basket when suddenly the cat escaped from the basket and tried to get out the room  talk about reflexes, I dived across the room and grabbed his poor cat who tried to fight me and ripped my down jacket :Yawn but I didn't let go :Hilarious:Hilarious got the cat back in the basket and shouted to the receptionist for string as the bucket had broken, fixed basket with a very cross but safe cat inside, just when we all sat down laughing about the antics of cats and dogs, in walks another old boy with his dog who was far too lively for the man to handle, damn me he dropped the lead and the dog legged it out the door, yep you guess it Emma to the rescue, I caught the dog just before a car nearly reversed over it. Right dog back in tied to his owners chair then my old lady was called in, I carry the cat carrier in placing her on the table. The vet was foreign and very quietly spoken a very nice gentleman, he asked my friend what the problem was, well she couldn't hear or understand him, so she shouted " I can't hear a word this man is saying, is he speaking English "  talk about cringe :Hilarious so again I stepped in and took over basically. The poor cat has an uti so another antibiotic injection with pain relief and back Monday for a check up. As we were leaving this escapee dog threw up all over the floor and my lady couldn't see it so walked right through it all :Yawn:Yawn:Yawn no way could I let her get in my car with vomit on her shoes, so then I asked the receptionist for some towels :Hilarious:Hilarious
> Honestly what a morning, I was meant to be going to the pictures today to watch Belfast but I'm too tired to go :Hilarious anyway I'd rather watch Libby, who is ok but sneezing.
> 
> Anyone else had a trying day?


Only you could have a day like this Superwoman. :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I hope all these people were very grateful for your efforts.


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 483392
> 
> 
> Are you ready………
> 
> Libby started sneezing last night, so I took her to bed with me, hoping it was just a blip, she sneezed all over me all night, so up early and off to the vets first thing, I was in the car park waiting when the vet arrived, she stopped and said " have you even moved from that space" that says it all doesn't it.
> Well it's good I didn't hang around as Libby has a temperature and definitely a runny nose, the vet couldn't hear her breathing properly as she was purring like a tractor apparently, so she's had an antibiotic injection and back next week for a check up.
> 
> Got home only to see Lottie fighting this, poor little thing.
> 
> View attachment 483393
> 
> 
> View attachment 483394
> 
> 
> Buried poor Weasel and went in to have my breakfast but had a phone call from my old lady I look out for, her cat wasn't well and would I go and have a look, off I go and yes the cat was not well, she hadn't been for a wee in two days and was crying, load lady and cat in carrier in my car and off I go in another direction to a different vets ( nice change ) got in the waiting room when an old boy was sat opposite with his cat in a wicker cat basket when suddenly the cat escaped from the basket and tried to get out the room  talk about reflexes, I dived across the room and grabbed his poor cat who tried to fight me and ripped my down jacket :Yawn but I didn't let go :Hilarious:Hilarious got the cat back in the basket and shouted to the receptionist for string as the bucket had broken, fixed basket with a very cross but safe cat inside, just when we all sat down laughing about the antics of cats and dogs, in walks another old boy with his dog who was far too lively for the man to handle, damn me he dropped the lead and the dog legged it out the door, yep you guess it Emma to the rescue, I caught the dog just before a car nearly reversed over it. Right dog back in tied to his owners chair then my old lady was called in, I carry the cat carrier in placing her on the table. The vet was foreign and very quietly spoken a very nice gentleman, he asked my friend what the problem was, well she couldn't hear or understand him, so she shouted " I can't hear a word this man is saying, is he speaking English "  talk about cringe :Hilarious so again I stepped in and took over basically. The poor cat has an uti so another antibiotic injection with pain relief and back Monday for a check up. As we were leaving this escapee dog threw up all over the floor and my lady couldn't see it so walked right through it all :Yawn:Yawn:Yawn no way could I let her get in my car with vomit on her shoes, so then I asked the receptionist for some towels :Hilarious:Hilarious
> Honestly what a morning, I was meant to be going to the pictures today to watch Belfast but I'm too tired to go :Hilarious anyway I'd rather watch Libby, who is ok but sneezing.
> 
> Anyone else had a trying day?


Only you my lovely, only you :Hilarious:Hilarious
Hugs and purrs for Libby xx 
Rip Mr. Weasle


----------



## lymorelynn

The Christmas bed from @urbantigers is certainly getting plenty of use . They all love it :Cat


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh , "trying day' you say. I wouldn't dare mention if I had after the time you've had.
Well done though. You don't do things by half do you?
Hope Libby's feeling better soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Blimey @ewelsh sounds to me that it was fate you were there 

#SuperEmma


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 483392
> 
> 
> Are you ready………
> 
> Libby started sneezing last night, so I took her to bed with me, hoping it was just a blip, she sneezed all over me all night, so up early and off to the vets first thing, I was in the car park waiting when the vet arrived, she stopped and said " have you even moved from that space" that says it all doesn't it.
> Well it's good I didn't hang around as Libby has a temperature and definitely a runny nose, the vet couldn't hear her breathing properly as she was purring like a tractor apparently, so she's had an antibiotic injection and back next week for a check up.
> 
> Got home only to see Lottie fighting this, poor little thing.
> 
> View attachment 483393
> 
> 
> View attachment 483394
> 
> 
> Buried poor Weasel and went in to have my breakfast but had a phone call from my old lady I look out for, her cat wasn't well and would I go and have a look, off I go and yes the cat was not well, she hadn't been for a wee in two days and was crying, load lady and cat in carrier in my car and off I go in another direction to a different vets ( nice change ) got in the waiting room when an old boy was sat opposite with his cat in a wicker cat basket when suddenly the cat escaped from the basket and tried to get out the room  talk about reflexes, I dived across the room and grabbed his poor cat who tried to fight me and ripped my down jacket :Yawn but I didn't let go :Hilarious:Hilarious got the cat back in the basket and shouted to the receptionist for string as the bucket had broken, fixed basket with a very cross but safe cat inside, just when we all sat down laughing about the antics of cats and dogs, in walks another old boy with his dog who was far too lively for the man to handle, damn me he dropped the lead and the dog legged it out the door, yep you guess it Emma to the rescue, I caught the dog just before a car nearly reversed over it. Right dog back in tied to his owners chair then my old lady was called in, I carry the cat carrier in placing her on the table. The vet was foreign and very quietly spoken a very nice gentleman, he asked my friend what the problem was, well she couldn't hear or understand him, so she shouted " I can't hear a word this man is saying, is he speaking English "  talk about cringe :Hilarious so again I stepped in and took over basically. The poor cat has an uti so another antibiotic injection with pain relief and back Monday for a check up. As we were leaving this escapee dog threw up all over the floor and my lady couldn't see it so walked right through it all :Yawn:Yawn:Yawn no way could I let her get in my car with vomit on her shoes, so then I asked the receptionist for some towels :Hilarious:Hilarious
> Honestly what a morning, I was meant to be going to the pictures today to watch Belfast but I'm too tired to go :Hilarious anyway I'd rather watch Libby, who is ok but sneezing.
> 
> Anyone else had a trying day?


Your life has been boringly quiet for far too long Emma. I'm sorry about poor weasel, but thank goodness it's starting to liven up again:Hilarious


----------



## Arny

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 483392
> 
> 
> Are you ready………
> 
> Libby started sneezing last night, so I took her to bed with me, hoping it was just a blip, she sneezed all over me all night, so up early and off to the vets first thing, I was in the car park waiting when the vet arrived, she stopped and said " have you even moved from that space" that says it all doesn't it.
> Well it's good I didn't hang around as Libby has a temperature and definitely a runny nose, the vet couldn't hear her breathing properly as she was purring like a tractor apparently, so she's had an antibiotic injection and back next week for a check up.
> 
> Got home only to see Lottie fighting this, poor little thing.
> 
> View attachment 483393
> 
> 
> View attachment 483394
> 
> 
> Buried poor Weasel and went in to have my breakfast but had a phone call from my old lady I look out for, her cat wasn't well and would I go and have a look, off I go and yes the cat was not well, she hadn't been for a wee in two days and was crying, load lady and cat in carrier in my car and off I go in another direction to a different vets ( nice change ) got in the waiting room when an old boy was sat opposite with his cat in a wicker cat basket when suddenly the cat escaped from the basket and tried to get out the room  talk about reflexes, I dived across the room and grabbed his poor cat who tried to fight me and ripped my down jacket :Yawn but I didn't let go :Hilarious:Hilarious got the cat back in the basket and shouted to the receptionist for string as the bucket had broken, fixed basket with a very cross but safe cat inside, just when we all sat down laughing about the antics of cats and dogs, in walks another old boy with his dog who was far too lively for the man to handle, damn me he dropped the lead and the dog legged it out the door, yep you guess it Emma to the rescue, I caught the dog just before a car nearly reversed over it. Right dog back in tied to his owners chair then my old lady was called in, I carry the cat carrier in placing her on the table. The vet was foreign and very quietly spoken a very nice gentleman, he asked my friend what the problem was, well she couldn't hear or understand him, so she shouted " I can't hear a word this man is saying, is he speaking English "  talk about cringe :Hilarious so again I stepped in and took over basically. The poor cat has an uti so another antibiotic injection with pain relief and back Monday for a check up. As we were leaving this escapee dog threw up all over the floor and my lady couldn't see it so walked right through it all :Yawn:Yawn:Yawn no way could I let her get in my car with vomit on her shoes, so then I asked the receptionist for some towels :Hilarious:Hilarious
> Honestly what a morning, I was meant to be going to the pictures today to watch Belfast but I'm too tired to go :Hilarious anyway I'd rather watch Libby, who is ok but sneezing.
> 
> Anyone else had a trying day?


Next time I'm off to the vet can you come? I need some entertainment


----------



## Arny

"I'm done playing you can just look at me now"


----------



## Nicola234

Not been on for a while, here's some update pics on Indie, still my sweet, chilled boy x


----------



## ewelsh

Hello @Nicola234 how lovely to see you again, as you can see, YOUR thread is still going  Indi is gorgeous, have to ask after Riley! Xx


----------



## Willsee

Just hanging out trying to get a bit of sun


----------



## Cully

@TriTri , just wondering if you've managed any joy with Max and his inhaler?


----------



## Nicola234

ewelsh said:


> Hello @Nicola234 how lovely to see you again, as you can see, YOUR thread is still going  Indi is gorgeous, have to ask after Riley! Xx


Hi thank you. It's another Nicola that started the thread, I can't take credit for that lol xx


----------



## Jojomomo

Looking cute and being quiet (for once!)


----------



## Cully

Moo found a magic patch of sun and got a fancy new coat.


----------



## Charity

Just having a lazy afternoon


----------



## Willow_Warren

Honestly Andre! Do you have no sense of dignity (he was sat on my lap at the time)










Oh… stealing my seat now are you?









And my sewing table (yep I started this 2 years ago… final push to finish it!) all trimmed and ready to sew together









plus I've eaten way too many cookies today


----------



## LeArthur

Nora put herself in kitty jail. Not sure what she thinks she did to warrant such a punishment


----------



## Charity

Bunty watching the world go by


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Nicola234 said:


> Not been on for a while, here's some update pics on Indie, still my sweet, chilled boy x
> 
> View attachment 483422
> View attachment 483423
> View attachment 483424
> View attachment 483425
> View attachment 483426
> View attachment 483427
> View attachment 483428


He looks really chilled and very comfy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I look like a bobble head! I know I've lost weight but this is ridiculous!"


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I look like a bobble head! I know I've lost weight but this is ridiculous!"
> 
> View attachment 483538


Well Oscar, you're the best looking bobble head I know


----------



## Arny

Willow_Warren said:


> Honestly Andre! Do you have no sense of dignity (he was sat on my lap at the time)
> 
> View attachment 483469
> 
> 
> Oh… stealing my seat now are you?
> View attachment 483470
> 
> 
> And my sewing table (yep I started this 2 years ago… final push to finish it!) all trimmed and ready to sew together
> View attachment 483474
> 
> 
> plus I've eaten way too many cookies today
> 
> View attachment 483475


Very talented @Willow_Warren and where's the cookie recipe


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I look like a bobble head! I know I've lost weight but this is ridiculous!"
> 
> View attachment 483538


Aww so adorable :Kiss


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I look like a bobble head! I know I've lost weight but this is ridiculous!"
> 
> View attachment 483538


Aww. Has he lost a lot?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Suggie's Mum said:


> Aww. Has he lost a lot?


Yes, loads - but it's to be expected considering all of his issues and his age.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Do you mind me asking?
Age and issues?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Suggie's Mum said:


> Do you mind me asking?
> Age and issues?


He's nearly 15, he's got lymphocytic cholangitis, focal HCM, hypertension - all diagnosed Autumn 2019. He has five medications each morning and another steroid in the evening...and now we have all the skin and itching issues too. Poor little chap, eh?


----------



## Psygon

Lounging Ted!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ted, you’re such a dude


----------



## Willow_Warren

What's that Princess Lola… you're monitoring my sewing from your basket… (sorry throne)










p.s. the biscuits were a Mary Berry recipe… treated myself to one of her newish books in the works before Christmas


----------



## Cully

Ted you look so comfy I think I'd like one of those.


----------



## Charity

Toppy's on neighbourhood watch this morning, in between washes.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's nearly 15, he's got lymphocytic cholangitis, focal HCM, hypertension - all diagnosed Autumn 2019. He has five medications each morning and another steroid in the evening...and now we have all the skin and itching issues too. Poor little chap, eh?


See. Sorry


Mrs Funkin said:


> He's nearly 15, he's got lymphocytic cholangitis, focal HCM, hypertension - all diagnosed Autumn 2019. He has five medications each morning and another steroid in the evening...and now we have all the skin and itching issues too. Poor little chap, eh?


Aww, sorry. If he's anything like my Suggie I bet he hates all the medication. I know when we last took him to the vets he hated us having to give him anything and fought us every time. And trying to get him to have any kind of oral meds is impossible.
Hope he can get better :Cat


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy's on neighbourhood watch this morning, in between washes.
> 
> View attachment 483551


I think you're safe Charity, he's obviously not expecting trouble






.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> @TriTri , just wondering if you've managed any joy with Max and his inhaler?


Hi  and no … he's having none of it. Even laced with his much loved catnip, a brief nose up close to the inhaler, but no further. Any forcing and his claws go in it and it's forced away by him, risking damaging it. It's kept out on one of his main sleeping areas where he's given catnip, so a favourite place, but…:Banghead. So steroids it is for now, as I can't risk him having another asthma attack. Don't worry, I shall keep trying, but _slowly slowly catchy monkey_ eh?
And here is Max right now…


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Bunty watching the world go by
> 
> View attachment 483498


That looks a lovely spot to sit and watch the world go by. Lucky Bunty . I see she's left a space for his Lordship :Cat.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> View attachment 483556
> 
> Hi  and no … he's having none of it. Even laced with his much loved catnip, a brief nose up close to the inhaler, but no further. Any forcing and his claws go in it and it's forced away by him, risking damaging it. It's kept out on one of his main sleeping areas where he's given catnip, so a favourite place, but…:Banghead. So steroids it is for now, as I can't risk him having another asthma attack. Don't worry, I shall keep trying, but _slowly slowly catchy monkey_ eh?
> And here is Max right now…


He's looking splendid, well, as much as I can tell . 
Good luck with the inhaler. I know he should be using it but.....what can you do!! I suppose he's done very well to use it for as long as he would. I hope the steroids are doing him _some_ good.
Chin scratches from me, and head bumps from Moo xx.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> He's looking splendid, well, as much as I can tell .
> Good luck with the inhaler. I know he should be using it but.....what can you do!! I suppose he's done very well to use it for as long as he would. I hope the steroids are doing him _some_ good.
> Chin scratches from me, and head bumps from Moo xx.


Aww thanks both and same back to you two….if both like chin scratches?

I'm hoping to get on with making 25 catnip mice today….. wish me luck. I'll post when they are ready for CC members.

I was worrying about Max just before Xmas, so the vet did a thorough going over him and _full bloods taken _and he was given a glowing clean bill of health. He's still on the sofa taking it easy… see….hard life eh?


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> Aww thanks both and same back to you two….if both like chin scratches?
> 
> I'm hoping to get on with making 25 catnip mice today….. wish me luck. I'll post when they are ready for CC members.
> 
> I was worrying about Max just before Xmas, so the vet did a thorough going over him and _full bloods taken _and he was given a glowing clean bill of health. He's still on the sofa taking it easy… see….hard life eh?
> View attachment 483558


Glad Max is doing well @TriTri, shame about the inhaler though but its not every cat's cup of tea. He's looking lovely and relaxed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Suggie's Mum said:


> Aww, sorry. If he's anything like my Suggie I bet he hates all the medication. I know when we last took him to the vets he hated us having to give him anything and fought us every time. And trying to get him to have any kind of oral meds is impossible.
> Hope he can get better :Cat


We are very lucky, he is so so good at having his medications - even tonight when we changed his little suit, did the "soothing wipe" on his skin and put a new suit on, then his medication, he's so good.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Mrs Funkin said:


> We are very lucky, he is so so good at having his medications - even tonight when we changed his little suit, did the "soothing wipe" on his skin and put a new suit on, then his medication, he's so good.


Aww. I see that picture and just want to try and hug him better :Kiss
Hope to see more pictures :Cat


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Glad Max is doing well @TriTri, shame about the inhaler though but its not every cat's cup of tea. He's looking lovely and relaxed.


Thank you @Charity. Yeh, steroids affect lots of different areas of the body, whereas an inhaler just works on where it's needed. I can't see things changing, but will keep trying every now and then. I don't want him stressed incase it brings on an asthma attack. I don't want him getting diabetes either, so :Banghead.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Good morning human, is it time for breakfast?


----------



## Milo’s mum

Bethanjane22 said:


> Good morning human, is it time for breakfast?
> View attachment 483608


Don't tell me you wake up before the cats and they are still in bed! 
Mine are banished from the bedroom after 4am, so we can catch up on at least 2h of sleep.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Milo's mum said:


> Don't tell me you wake up before the cats and they are still in bed!
> Mine are banished from the bedroom after 4am, so we can catch up on at least 2h of sleep.


Most mornings my alarm goes off (at 6:30am) and I hear a gentle thud coming from the spare room, this is Luna jumping down from her bed. Then when I open the bedroom door, Nova (pictured) is normally still in her bed like this :Cat We have some morning fusses, head bumps and meows before heading down for breakfast.

This has not always been the case! We've been woken up in the early hours on many occasions! Don't let her angelic face fool you :Angelic


----------



## Charity

It's a beautiful day out, I would go so far as to say Spring like and what are my two doing? Sleeping indoors!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> It's a beautiful day out, I would go so far as to say Spring like and what are my two doing? Sleeping indoors!
> 
> View attachment 483613
> 
> 
> View attachment 483612


'Turn that sun off, it's too bright in here!'


----------



## LittleEms

Sorry I've not been about much, the start of the year has been chaos!

@Willow_Warren just wanted to show you that Bugsy is still loving his kicker!


----------



## Cully

LittleEms said:


> Sorry I've not been about much, the start of the year has been chaos!
> 
> @Willow_Warren just wanted to show you that Bugsy is still loving his kicker!
> 
> View attachment 483628
> 
> 
> View attachment 483627


Hope your chaos is good rather than bad.


----------



## Willow_Warren

@LittleEms hope all is ok.

lovely to see him play with it… although I'm a little concerned it may not have been made of strong enough material  That is some enthusiastic play


----------



## blackislegirl

Old dining room cat bed. Left to right, Tiger Lily, Rufus, Rupert Bear

New dining room cat bed, I haven't told them it's actually a dog bed....


----------



## Nealh

A the saying goes ' Snug as a bug in a rug'.
Certainly they look more comfy, even though TL is wedged in.


----------



## blackislegirl

Nealh said:


> A the saying goes ' Snug as a bug in a rug'.
> Certainly they look more comfy, even though TL is wedged in.


Tiger Lily is a feisty and determined little soul. The boys have moved elsewhere and she now has the whole new bed to herself!


----------



## Charity

Been here all afternoon. I need a cup of tea and the loo :Meh


----------



## Nealh

They certainly get it easy don't they.


----------



## Jaf

Spot the cat!


----------



## bluesunbeam

Dead centre of the picture about a quarter of the way up the photo? Looks like there might be a dark coloured cat lurking.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I can't really be bothered to go out at the moment but I went outside with HD and had a little sniff around"


----------



## Charity

Jaf said:


> Spot the cat!
> 
> View attachment 483743


Oh give us a clue @Jaf. I keep looking at what I think are cats but are probably rocks!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Jaf said:


> Spot the cat!
> 
> View attachment 483743


Do I spy a white cat with black markings on the flat rock - right of centre just before the road bends to the right ?


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Jaf said:


> Spot the cat!
> 
> View attachment 483743


A tuxedo under the tree with blossom in the middle?


----------



## Charity

Is this him/her sitting on the roof?


----------



## Jaf

bluesunbeam said:


> Dead centre of the picture about a quarter of the way up the photo? Looks like there might be a dark coloured cat lurking.





Charity said:


> Oh give us a clue @Jaf. I keep looking at what I think are cats but are probably rocks!





Suggie's Mum said:


> A tuxedo under the tree with blossom in the middle?





Charity said:


> Is this him/her sitting on the roof?
> 
> View attachment 483789


Right first time! It's Sausage, you can just see her to the bottom right of Charity's circle. She's got her back to us to make it harder! (She's black and white and round).

I didn't know she was there when I took the pic or I would have taken a close up of her.


----------



## Charity

Jaf said:


> Right first time! It's Sausage, you can just see her to the bottom right of Charity's circle. She's got her back to us to make it harder! (She's black and white and round).
> 
> I didn't know she was there when I took the pic or I would have taken a close up of her.


Yay . My circle is a bit skew. I even asked my OH and he kept saying 'no, that's not a cat...blah blah'. If at first you don't succeed...


----------



## Cully

I was miles away in the tree with the blossom. Thought I could see a black cat. Oops!


----------



## Charity

The Zoom Groom Salon is open this morning and there are two clients waiting.










Good morning Mr Toppy, do come this way. Sorry for the wait Miss Bunty, shan't keep you long. Would you like a magazine?


----------



## Willsee

Charity said:


> The Zoom Groom Salon is open this morning and there are two clients waiting.
> 
> View attachment 483837
> 
> 
> Good morning Mr Toppy, do come this way. Sorry for the wait Miss Bunty, shan't keep you long. Would you like a magazine?
> 
> View attachment 483838


 They're waiting so patiently, our salon will be opening a bit later today, but Willow sees it more like going to the dentist :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Charity

Toppy loves it, its his favourite activity after eating. I try to do it when Bunty is elsewhere otherwise she comes and muscles in then Toppy goes off in a strop but, somehow, she always hears what is going on and appears out of no where. Honestly, how much noise can a rubber brush make!


----------



## Bethanjane22

The morning started nice and chilled, I had a coffee in the garden with the girls. They even gave each other a little kiss.










Then we came inside and I went upstairs to get ready for the day. 10 minutes later I hear a crack and the sound of our WI-FI box falling to the floor. Followed by the sound of cat feet darting across the living room floor.

I came down to find the top bed of the old cat tree had finally snapped from Nova's over enthusiastic climbing of it. Sadly the Cat tree has now gone to the cat tree heaven in the sky (aka the tip).

So I had a genius idea to move the Natural Paradise floor to ceiling cat tree over to the window so Nova can still look out the window. We dismantled the cat tree and planned how we would re-assemble it to fit in the space.

Then the problems began.

I tried to re-assemble it but then realised the way I was doing it wouldn't work, so I tried to take it apart again, only to find that two of the posts would not come apart from each other. We tried EVERYTHING! Pliers, pulling it, twisting it every which way, it would not budge. I've now got rope burns on my hands.

OH suggested we saw the bolt apart and then remove the sawn off sections and pop to B&Q for a new bolt. Simple, or so we though.

We then discovered that the threaded ends of the bolt had embedded into the posts and there was no getting them out. Again tried everything. Lots of swearing and frustration!

So we now have 2 broken cat trees!

We've managed to re-assemble the natural paradise tree and bolt it into one of the studs in the wall, but it's missing the top bed and ceiling bar so looks a bit silly.

Looks like Wales are going to lose in the rugby too so, Saturday can go away now please!


----------



## Charity

Oh dear @Bethanjane, best laid plans eh? Lovely to see the girls having a kissy this morning.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Bethanjane22 thats not a good day IF your a cat tree! But what you have now looks lovely, perfect view to look out to the garden.

Lovely photo of the girls kissing 

Wales  gutted :Arghh


----------



## Charity

We're having our Sunday lie in...all morning! I'm sure Toppy must be suffocating.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> We're having our Sunday lie in...all morning! I'm sure Toppy must be suffocating.
> 
> View attachment 483892
> 
> 
> View attachment 483893


That is beautiful x

Libby and Lottie have never snuggled


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> We're having our Sunday lie in...all morning! I'm sure Toppy must be suffocating.
> 
> View attachment 483892
> 
> 
> View attachment 483893


I get a lovely warm fuzzy feeling when I see your two snuggled up together


----------



## H.M

Went for a walk in the park yesterday. Danbi walked around for a few minutes then decided to go back in the backpack because it was too windy. He enjoyed going on the zip line slowly with me. He closed his eyes, smiled with his nose pointing to the air.









My adorable buddy Oreo


----------



## blackislegirl

Sunday morning snuggling! I put the old bed on a platform of the new cat tree, beside the other dining room radiator. So they now have an additional option. I do admire Bear's casual elegance!

From back to front, Rufus, Rupert Bear and Tiger Lily.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Charity said:


> We're having our Sunday lie in...all morning! I'm sure Toppy must be suffocating.
> 
> View attachment 483892
> 
> 
> View attachment 483893


So adorable :Happy


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Charity said:


> We're having our Sunday lie in...all morning! I'm sure Toppy must be suffocating.
> 
> View attachment 483892
> 
> 
> View attachment 483893


They look so adorable 
They clearly love each other :Cat


----------



## Charity

blackislegirl said:


> Sunday morning snuggling! I put the old bed on a platform of the new cat tree, beside the other dining room radiator. So they now have an additional option. I do admire Bear's casual elegance!
> 
> From back to front, Rufus, Rupert Bear and Tiger Lily.
> 
> View attachment 483907


Love that photo


----------



## Willow_Warren

It's been a hard day!


----------



## LeArthur

If you think Nora looks like she's asleep on the radiator, then you'd be right.


----------



## TriTri

Having ploughed Max with his own cat-nip this afternoon, I was hoping to be able to stuff some cat-nip mice with cat-nip and toy stuffing without his interference, but nope, he just had to have a nosey. He didn't get to touch any though.

And yes, that is a lump out of his nose! He must have got into a scrap on Thursday and I'm guessing it was with Charlie, as Charlie hasn't visited since.


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> View attachment 483942
> View attachment 483943
> View attachment 483944
> Having ploughed Max with his own cat-nip this afternoon, I was hoping to be able to stuff some cat-nip mice with cat-nip and toy stuffing without his interference, but nope, he just had to have a nosey. He didn't get to touch any though.
> 
> And yes, that is a lump out of his nose! He must have got into a scrap on Thursday and I'm guessing it was with Charlie, as Charlie hasn't visited since.


Oh Max. If only we could get them to understand there's enough space for everyone and they don't have to have these spats.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> View attachment 483942
> View attachment 483943
> View attachment 483944
> Having ploughed Max with his own cat-nip this afternoon, I was hoping to be able to stuff some cat-nip mice with cat-nip and toy stuffing without his interference, but nope, he just had to have a nosey. He didn't get to touch any though.
> 
> And yes, that is a lump out of his nose! He must have got into a scrap on Thursday and I'm guessing it was with Charlie, as Charlie hasn't visited since.


Cor, wow! Max has his own feline drugs den.
That's quite a chunk off his poor nose, I hope he hasn't got any bites or scratches to go with it. Misty sends gentle head bumps xx.


----------



## UnderThePaw

Back on here for the first time in so long, cuddles with my Rosie just now :Happy


----------



## SbanR

Birds are so enticing


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Just had my Suggie to the vets, and she told me his teeth are very bad and that they'll most likely need removing.
Does anyone know how cats do without teeth and if there's any alternative?


----------



## Charity

Suggie's Mum said:


> Just had my Suggie to the vets, and she told me his teeth are very bad and that they'll most likely need removing.
> Does anyone know how cats do without teeth and if there's any alternative?


I've had two cats who had no teeth at all and they manage just fine and eat just as well as normal. Once their teeth are out, their gums harden so they don't have any problems.

If they are bad or infected, it really is the best thing to have them out as otherwise infection can enter the blood stream and set up problems elsewhere.

I've got to take Toppy next week about his teeth and I'm expecting he'll be having some out.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Charity said:


> I've had two cats who had no teeth at all and they manage just fine and eat just as well as normal. Once their teeth are out, their gums harden so they don't have any problems.
> 
> If they are bad or infected, it really is the best thing to have them out as otherwise infection can enter the blood stream and set up problems elsewhere.
> 
> I've got to take Toppy next week about his teeth and I'm expecting he'll be having some out.


Thank you. He's had a geriatric blood sample taken to see if there's anything else causing him to loose weight and she said he's got an infection, probably through his teeth. He's got to go back on Wednesday for a blood pressure test to see if he'll be able to take the op. I'm hoping he'll be ok, he doesn't do too well with anyone but me and his dad.
Did you do their teeth for them?
I told her that his dad does his teeth with teeth gel and she said it won't really make a difference.
How long did they take to heal, and start eating again?
How did you manage it with them?
Did you know what to do?


----------



## Charity

I had them as rescue cats from Cats Protection and they were both in a bad way when rescued and CP vet took out all their teeth before I adopted them. Cats are much more resilient than us, I know last year when Bunty had four teeth out, as soon as she got home she was eating again. We would never be able to do that. :Jawdrop

Most cats by the time they are middle aged have some form of dental issues, which is why some insurers don't cover dental problems. Once they start to go bad, cleaning their teeth isn't going to improve things.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Charity said:


> I had them as rescue cats from Cats Protection and they were both in a bad way when rescued and CP vet took out all their teeth before I adopted them. Cats are much more resilient than us, I know last year when Bunty had four teeth out, as soon as she got home she was eating again. We would never be able to do that. :Jawdrop
> 
> Most cats by the time they are middle aged have some form of dental issues, which is why some insurers don't cover dental problems. Once they start to go bad, cleaning their teeth isn't going to improve things.


Thanks 
So what did you feed her, if you don't mind me asking.
Are biscuits and treats a no go after that?


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Snood's film watching posture.







I tried to take a photo of Suggie while he was moo-cowing. Not being able to see didn't stop him knowing I was doing it! He always seems to know when I'm taking photos of him and looks away at just the right moment!







I think Suggie knew he was going to the vets this morning, and wasn't very happy with me.







They shaved a little bit of fur to take a blood sample and I didn't stop them, so he's even less unimpressed with me right now. If we had a dog or even a cat house I'm definitely in it now!

Sorry for adding so many photos everyone!


----------



## Charity

Lovely photos, I'm sure he'll have forgiven you by tomorrow 

Probably best to stick with soft wet food to begin with after the extractions but later he will be able to eat dry food as usual. I think if the kibbles are small, they just learn to swallow them without chewing.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Charity said:


> Lovely photos, I'm sure he'll have forgiven you by tomorrow
> 
> Probably best to stick with soft wet food to begin with after the extractions but later he will be able to eat dry food as usual. I think if the kibbles are small, they just learn to swallow them without chewing.


I think that's what he's been doing already  The Royal Canin Senior ones are small, so I think he ends up swallowing them. Thanks.

How did you deal with Bunty's gums please? I'm assuming they bled afterwards like ours do?


----------



## Charity

Didn't have much trouble with bleeding, the vet said to keep an eye on it and let them know if she was bleeding more than expected but that didn't happen. Sometimes they have stitches in, i think she did. if it bleeds and you are concerned then speak to your vet. There isn't a lot you can do yourself. Our vet always gives us an after care leaflet.


----------



## Belgy67

Charity said:


> Hello Stranger, nice to see you and Mari and Dani, can't believe they are six already either.
> 
> Nature Menu have a new food out in tins, which looks like its replacing both the Country Hunter and the original NM pouches. We've tried the new tins, one likes it the other doesn't but then she's very fussy.  You can get it online from Zooplus and they also have the original Nature Menu at the moment. You can also order direct from Nature Menu and they deliver. Pets at Home seem a bit slow in getting the new food, its not in our area either.
> 
> Natures Menu Multipack Cans Wet Cat Food | Great deals at zooplus!


Time flies, both are amazing friends/cats isn't Mari a cutie

I found out about the NM tins, not sure what to move the girls on to. I have a month's supply left so no big rush.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri hiding while playing  She pounced after this.


----------



## TortiebutNice

Smudge settling for a nap but not on me for a change


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna was being very cute earlier this evening.








Now however they're both in my bad books.

We had our evening routine as normal. Girls settled into their respective beds. Nova downstairs on the cat tree, Luna upstairs in the spare room. Off to sleep we go. 40 minutes later and my OH wakes me up "the cats are fighting". I dash out of bed, my leg is asleep so I end up almost hitting the floor.

I hear the sound of them scrapping. Panic. I come downstairs and they are both staring out the back windows fixated on something. After a quick inspection I find nothing. They both seem on edge and swap between staring out the windows and looking at each other. They don't seem to be settling after some calming strokes and distraction so I'm now on the sofa with many blankets as it's much colder downstairs than my nice warm bed.

They seem to be settling now with Luna by the legs and Nova still keeping watch out the window.

I have no idea what spooked them. Our next door neighbours have a newborn baby and are currently still awake, so I'm not sure if it's something to do with them hearing the baby crying or the neighbours making noise. I've no idea. Fingers crossed this is a one off and not the start of things again  it's been March/April time the last two years that's set them off, so I'm hoping it's not starting earlier!

It's also very light out here tonight, must be the moonlight.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Bethanjane22 said:


> Luna was being very cute earlier this evening.
> View attachment 484113
> 
> Now however they're both in my bad books.
> 
> We had our evening routine as normal. Girls settled into their respective beds. Nova downstairs on the cat tree, Luna upstairs in the spare room. Off to sleep we go. 40 minutes later and my OH wakes me up "the cats are fighting". I dash out of bed, my leg is asleep so I end up almost hitting the floor.
> 
> I hear the sound of them scrapping. Panic. I come downstairs and they are both staring out the back windows fixated on something. After a quick inspection I find nothing. They both seem on edge and swap between staring out the windows and looking at each other. They don't seem to be settling after some calming strokes and distraction so I'm now on the sofa with many blankets as it's much colder downstairs than my nice warm bed.
> 
> They seem to be settling now with Luna by the legs and Nova still keeping watch out the window.
> 
> I have no idea what spooked them. Our next door neighbours have a newborn baby and are currently still awake, so I'm not sure if it's something to do with them hearing the baby crying or the neighbours making noise. I've no idea. Fingers crossed this is a one off and not the start of things again  it's been March/April time the last two years that's set them off, so I'm hoping it's not starting earlier!
> 
> It's also very light out here tonight, must be the moonlight.


Remembered I'd left the camera on in the living room from when we went out earlier. Checked back and there was a bloody cat in the garden! It came right up to the French doors and set Luna off on one. In her panic she clashed with Nova. Crossing everything that they get over it quickly.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Bethanjane22 said:


> Luna was being very cute earlier this evening.
> View attachment 484113
> 
> Now however they're both in my bad books.
> 
> We had our evening routine as normal. Girls settled into their respective beds. Nova downstairs on the cat tree, Luna upstairs in the spare room. Off to sleep we go. 40 minutes later and my OH wakes me up "the cats are fighting". I dash out of bed, my leg is asleep so I end up almost hitting the floor.
> 
> I hear the sound of them scrapping. Panic. I come downstairs and they are both staring out the back windows fixated on something. After a quick inspection I find nothing. They both seem on edge and swap between staring out the windows and looking at each other. They don't seem to be settling after some calming strokes and distraction so I'm now on the sofa with many blankets as it's much colder downstairs than my nice warm bed.
> 
> They seem to be settling now with Luna by the legs and Nova still keeping watch out the window.
> 
> I have no idea what spooked them. Our next door neighbours have a newborn baby and are currently still awake, so I'm not sure if it's something to do with them hearing the baby crying or the neighbours making noise. I've no idea. Fingers crossed this is a one off and not the start of things again  it's been March/April time the last two years that's set them off, so I'm hoping it's not starting earlier!
> 
> It's also very light out here tonight, must be the moonlight.


Does March/April time coincide with anything nature-related? Are foxes more active during this time? Does the warmth bring outdoor cats outside for longer? Badgers or birds? I _think_ I remember you saying somewhere that neighbouring cats made them anxious so I'd be thinking they saw or heard some sort of animal, personally. Fingers crossed it's a one off.

Edit: I didn't realise you had an update on a later page until I posted and the thread updated!!! Oh dear!!!!  Glad you found the source


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear @Bethanjane22 thats why we started to close our dining room curtains which are over french doors. Sometimes Oscar would see our round the corner neighbour cat (AKA Horrible Cat) - though that cat has moved away now, thank goodness. We are in the habit now though, do you have curtains that can be drawn? Hope they are okay today.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

bmr10 said:


> Does March/April time coincide with anything nature-related? Are foxes more active during this time? Does the warmth bring outdoor cats outside for longer? Badgers or birds? I _think_ I remember you saying somewhere that neighbouring cats made them anxious so I'd be thinking they saw or heard some sort of animal, personally. Fingers crossed it's a one off.


Most likely to be foxes - February is when the vixens start to have their cubs - I heard our resident vixen and her cubs playing in the garden about 2am this morning


----------



## Bethanjane22

bmr10 said:


> Does March/April time coincide with anything nature-related? Are foxes more active during this time? Does the warmth bring outdoor cats outside for longer? Badgers or birds? I _think_ I remember you saying somewhere that neighbouring cats made them anxious so I'd be thinking they saw or heard some sort of animal, personally. Fingers crossed it's a one off.
> 
> Edit: I didn't realise you had an update on a later page until I posted and the thread updated!!! Oh dear!!!!  Glad you found the source


Where we live it quite built up with not a lot of places for foxes to live, and I've not seen a fox in the 4 years I've lived here.

We do have a big problem with roaming cats though and spring is the worst time around here. They are constantly fighting, some are unneutered and they just seem to think every garden is theirs. I've even had a cat spray up our front door right in front of me! Some of them are a menace.

Nova seemed quite unfazed by it all, she just seemed most annoyed that her sister went for her.

When I left for work I'd managed to get Luna to settle in her bed and thankfully my OH is working from home today to keep an eye on them.


----------



## Charity

Off out this morning.

'Bye, see you later'


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear @Bethanjane22 thats why we started to close our dining room curtains which are over french doors. Sometimes Oscar would see our round the corner neighbour cat (AKA Horrible Cat) - though that cat has moved away now, thank goodness. We are in the habit now though, do you have curtains that can be drawn? Hope they are okay today.


We have curtains but the little buggers just go between the curtains and the windows. Annoyingly we have cat proofed the garden (a DIY job) that has worked for the last 2 years without any other cats getting in and it stops our two getting out. I'll give it a thorough check this weekend to see if any bits need re-enforcing or adjusting.

Luna is such an easily triggered and sensitive cat. Even someone walking too close behind her can make her lash out and scream.

I've ordered some more calming supplements to help her get through this incident.


----------



## Nealh

A fox or other rodent has my Tom chirping and scratching at the door glass often with a small thud as he bumps the glass.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh that's tricky @Bethanjane22 we are lucky as Oscar doesn't go behind the curtains - partly because they are heavy velvet and I never got around to shortening them, so there is not an inviting way "in" for him!

Mind you, he's currently in the bad books as he's somehow got mud all up the dining room wall! Goodness knows how...


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh that's tricky @Bethanjane22 we are lucky as Oscar doesn't go behind the curtains - partly because they are heavy velvet and I never got around to shortening them, so there is not an inviting way "in" for him!
> 
> Mind you, he's currently in the bad books as he's somehow got mud all up the dining room wall! Goodness knows how...


Ours are quite long and a faux velvet material, but the girls like the stick their heads underneath and pop up the other side. Silly girls.

Oh Oscar! How on earth did you manage that?!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Bethanjane22 said:


> We have curtains but the little buggers just go between the curtains and the windows. Annoyingly we have cat proofed the garden (a DIY job) that has worked for the last 2 years without any other cats getting in and it stops our two getting out. I'll give it a thorough check this weekend to see if any bits need re-enforcing or adjusting.
> 
> Luna is such an easily triggered and sensitive cat. Even someone walking too close behind her can make her lash out and scream.
> 
> I've ordered some more calming supplements to help her get through this incident.


If cats appearing in the garden starts becoming a common thing maybe putting cardboard over the bottom of the windows at night or when you're not home may help. Not very aesthetically appealing but it would physically block the girls from seeing anything outside.


----------



## ewelsh

Bertie'sMum said:


> Most likely to be foxes - February is when the vixens start to have their cubs - I heard our resident vixen and her cubs playing in the garden about 2am this morning


Don't talk to me bout foxes or badgers, they are very active here at the moment which are setting my terriers off early hours  plus the badgers are digging my lawns up :Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Bethanjane22 said:


> Remembered I'd left the camera on in the living room from when we went out earlier. Checked back and there was a bloody cat in the garden! It came right up to the French doors and set Luna off on one. In her panic she clashed with Nova. Crossing everything that they get over it quickly.


That explains it, someone new in their territory. They can be so defensive.
When my Bunny was younger he shot up one night off the bed and on to the window growling. Turned out it was our neighbour and a friend, looking up at the windows. But he definitely didn't like it.
He also did that when someone was trying to break into one of our sheds.
Had he not alerted me I wouldn't've been able to scare them off.
Ever since then I've always trusted our boys instincts


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Bethanjane22 said:


> We have curtains but the little buggers just go between the curtains and the windows. Annoyingly we have cat proofed the garden (a DIY job) that has worked for the last 2 years without any other cats getting in and it stops our two getting out. I'll give it a thorough check this weekend to see if any bits need re-enforcing or adjusting.
> 
> Luna is such an easily triggered and sensitive cat. Even someone walking too close behind her can make her lash out and scream.
> 
> I've ordered some more calming supplements to help her get through this incident.


Your cat proofing works? How did you manage that please?
We've tried everything to keep others out and so far not worked. They always seem to find a way in :Shifty
I didn't use to mind but some of our neighbours've taken away anywhere for them to go so our garden's it


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh that's tricky @Bethanjane22 we are lucky as Oscar doesn't go behind the curtains - partly because they are heavy velvet and I never got around to shortening them, so there is not an inviting way "in" for him!
> 
> Mind you, he's currently in the bad books as he's somehow got mud all up the dining room wall! Goodness knows how...


He probably did like my Suggie when there's something that he doesn't like and shook his paws


----------



## TonyG

Play time! Hiding behind the curtains and ambushing seems to be the current favourite game


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> If cats appearing in the garden starts becoming a common thing maybe putting cardboard over the bottom of the windows at night or when you're not home may help. Not very aesthetically appealing but it would physically block the girls from seeing anything outside.


Yes I would agree with sight blockers. Fortunately I no longer have a problem but used to flatten cardboard boxes. They can be removed when not needed.


----------



## Cully

I've spent all day at my desk so Misty has cheekily snuggled into the thick fleece on my armchair.








Looks like I'll be spending a few _more_ hours here too!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Suggie's Mum said:


> Your cat proofing works? How did you manage that please?
> We've tried everything to keep others out and so far not worked. They always seem to find a way in :Shifty
> I didn't use to mind but some of our neighbours've taken away anywhere for them to go so our garden's it


Honestly I'm not sure how it's worked for this long without incident. We essentially built a roller system out of plastic pipes and then we also have a thick metal wire running along the top of our trellis so it makes it hard to stand on.

We have a dog one side so cats tend to avoid that side of the garden, then the other side our trellis is a foot higher and we also have a large outdoor seating area under a shelter for with nothing in the neighboring gardens that would give cats a way up onto it.

Our two are not very adventurous so have not tried to escape (yet). We're going to assess it this weekend to see if we can re-enforce some bits to stop more cats coming in.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Looking very pretty tonight


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Bethanjane22 said:


> Honestly I'm not sure how it's worked for this long without incident. We essentially built a roller system out of plastic pipes and then we also have a thick metal wire running along the top of our trellis so it makes it hard to stand on.
> 
> We have a dog one side so cats tend to avoid that side of the garden, then the other side our trellis is a foot higher and we also have a large outdoor seating area under a shelter for with nothing in the neighboring gardens that would give cats a way up onto it.
> 
> Our two are not very adventurous so have not tried to escape (yet). We're going to assess it this weekend to see if we can re-enforce some bits to stop more cats coming in.


Thanks.
We had similar on our gate; small blocks of wood that spun on a bar. But they always seem to find other ways in 
I love cats, I just don't like that our garden's classed as a litter tray 'cause everyone else has taken their places to go away, which's not good for Suggie when he can't see but smell it all over.
We had a cat in a day ago from a neighbour 2 doors down eating food that was put out for the birds, which's not good for them. We don't want to be the ones ending up hurting them as they eat food they shouldn't.
Do you have any pictures please?


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> Looking very pretty tonight
> View attachment 484179


Couldn't agree more, really lovely pic.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Suggie's Mum said:


> Thanks.
> We had similar on our gate; small blocks of wood that spun on a bar. But they always seem to find other ways in
> I love cats, I just don't like that our garden's classed as a litter tray 'cause everyone else has taken their places to go away, which's not good for Suggie when he can't see but smell it all over.
> We had a cat in a day ago from a neighbour 2 doors down eating food that was put out for the birds, which's not good for them. We don't want to be the ones ending up hurting them as they eat food they shouldn't.
> Do you have any pictures please?


Does Suggie have constant outdoor access? If not, you could try a movement activated water sprinkler? I think having one in place (when Suggie is not outdoors of course!) for a few weeks would have all the neighbouring cats realising that your garden is a place to avoid! @Bethanjane22 not sure if you have looked into this or tried it already?


----------



## Suggie's Mum

bmr10 said:


> Does Suggie have constant outdoor access? If not, you could try a movement activated water sprinkler? I think having one in place (when Suggie is not outdoors of course!) for a few weeks would have all the neighbouring cats realising that your garden is a place to avoid! @Bethanjane22 not sure if you have looked into this or tried it already?


Thanks. Yes he does, well when he lets us know he wants to go out, after all we're just his staff and do whatever he wants 
His dad was talking about a sprinkler system for the garden. But up until then they know we've got a spray bottle near the door and know to go when we see them:Cat


----------



## Charity

Popped out in the garden at lunchtime for some invigorating fresh air


----------



## ewelsh

Libby has found a hot spot on underfloor heating.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Libby has found a hot spot on underfloor heating.
> 
> View attachment 484215


Ooh, can I come and join you Libby, very comfy xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Move over @Charity I'm blooming freezing! Best spot in the house, Libby


----------



## ewelsh

She's moved


----------



## lymorelynn

This is the lovely bed the girls got from their secret Santa, being shared nicely 








And this how Coco has decided it should be done


----------



## Willsee

lymorelynn said:


> This is the lovely bed the girls got from their secret Santa, being shared nicely
> View attachment 484228
> 
> And this how Coco has decided it should be done
> View attachment 484229


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Jesthar

Met a friend's new dog for the first time. Someone was NOT impressed when I got home...


----------



## Cully

Jesthar said:


> Met a friend's new dog for the first time. Someone was NOT impressed when I got home...
> 
> View attachment 484230
> 
> 
> View attachment 484231


 I'm not surprised. I know when I've been chatting to other cat or dogs I get thoroughly inspected after and even cold shouldered by Misty.


----------



## Charity

Bunty's feeling very left out at the moment with Toppy getting all the sympathy and attention. She's come round making her presence known and butting in all morning so I promised I'd give her a couple of minutes in the limelight here today.

She always gives me an early morning greeting









She was staring at something outside for ages this morning









Don't forget me Mum









Playtime


















and so to bed


----------



## Cully

Misty wondering if she can get into the junk cupboard I'm about to clear out.
















I think this job is going to take longer than I first thought.......!


----------



## Willow_Warren

lymorelynn said:


> This is the lovely bed the girls got from their secret Santa, being shared nicely
> View attachment 484228
> 
> And this how Coco has decided it should be done
> View attachment 484229


that's just brilliant 

the expressions are priceless


----------



## H.M

Kisu loving her new bed that arrived yesterday.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Bought some flowers for Valentine's day, Miri's made an enemy


----------



## TonyG

You're not supposed to eat it! 

oh, and Zooplus obviously didn't have any small boxes spare


----------



## Charity

I feel I have to tiptoe about this afternoon


----------



## UnderThePaw

First-time sunbathers!!….

Rosie










.. and Theo


----------



## £54etgfb6

UnderThePaw said:


> First-time sunbathers!!….
> 
> Rosie
> 
> View attachment 484421
> 
> 
> .. and Theo
> 
> View attachment 484422


oh how gorgeous i love black cats :Happy


----------



## Jaf

Woody, Izzy, Alfie, Ollie, Frank and Mari.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

UnderThePaw said:


> First-time sunbathers!!….
> 
> Rosie
> 
> View attachment 484421
> 
> 
> .. and Theo
> 
> View attachment 484422


I think that's mad how you can see tabby markings on Theo! Shiny


----------



## UnderThePaw

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think that's mad how you can see tabby markings on Theo! Shiny


Aww I know… when he was a wee kitten he was so brown and tabby I didn't know if he was actually going to go black like Rosie, but now you can only see the markings when the light hits him!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Woody, Izzy, Alfie, Ollie, Frank and Mari.
> 
> View attachment 484427


Am I correct in thinking you've got the heating on in the room?


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> Am I correct in thinking you've got the heating on in the room?


Oh yeah, I've got the woodburner on. Geri, Lori and Sausage are in the room too! Happy cats.

Frank just sat on me! For ages. He's been wanting to for so long.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mother. There is a stranger at the door!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

The look of love :Happy


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Charity said:


> I feel I have to tiptoe about this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 484414
> 
> 
> View attachment 484415


Just talk to them as you go near and let them know it's only you, they should be ok with that.
That's what I do with my Suggie. Normally it's "it's only you" and goes back to sleep


----------



## UnderThePaw

Rosie loves to be with me when I'm reading at the best of times (preferably lying in my book if it's big enough! ) but has a special gift for sensing cat-related reading… turned the page to a cat story in my latest book this morning and here she was


----------



## ewelsh

I wonder what they are talking about!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I wonder what they are talking about!
> 
> View attachment 484444


Aw thanks, that did make me chuckle:Cat.


----------



## Milo’s mum

Indoor recreational activities for when it rains.


----------



## Nealh

The ref might need to get involved here, one is meant to keep at least one paw on the floor. Tails don't count.


----------



## UnderThePaw

Milo's mum said:


> Indoor recreational activities for when it rains.
> View attachment 484453
> View attachment 484452
> View attachment 484451
> View attachment 484450


Amazing! hours of rainy day fun!


----------



## GingerNinja

ewelsh said:


> I wonder what they are talking about!
> 
> View attachment 484444


At least doggy is listening intently to Libby


----------



## lymorelynn

Mum! She's squashing us again :Arghh


----------



## TriTri

Someone isn't very good at hiding….

And could anyone please





















tell me if this Da Bird looks genuine, as the wand seems longer and thinner than his last one, from memory?


----------



## TonyG

Must… reach… stick…


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> Someone isn't very good at hiding….
> 
> And could anyone please
> View attachment 484480
> View attachment 484481
> View attachment 484482
> tell me if this Da Bird looks genuine, as the wand seems longer and thinner than his last one, from memory?


They used to have a long and short wand. Don't know if they still do.


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> They used to have a long and short wand. Don't know if they still do.


Thanks. The packaging said the _Original Da Bird. _This one seems more flimsy and more likely to break and it doesn't make quite as much birdy noise as the last one!

Max and I have just caught Charlie cat sneaking in the back cat- flap, the rascal! Probably after Maxidoodles nosh. He's sat in the middle of the garden now, in horrible weather. I spoke to his owner last week and cornered her again over getting him neutered, but she just won't and feels that with him being at least 8, it might psychologically scar him! I've mentioned it about a dozen times now, offered to take him and get it done free, but :Banghead. Poor Charlie.


----------



## £54etgfb6

TriTri said:


> Someone isn't very good at hiding….
> 
> And could anyone please
> View attachment 484480
> View attachment 484481
> View attachment 484482
> tell me if this Da Bird looks genuine, as the wand seems longer and thinner than his last one, from memory?


I got a Da Bird for Miri a few months ago and it looks exactly like yours. The pole is incredibly long and _incredibly _bendy. Miri often grabs the toy with such force the wand flies out of my hand but it's never broken yet! It is very flexible


----------



## TriTri

bmr10 said:


> I got a Da Bird for Miri a few months ago and it looks exactly like yours. The pole is incredibly long and _incredibly _bendy. Miri often grabs the toy with such force the wand flies out of my hand but it's never broken yet! It is very flexible


Thank you for replying. Fingers crossed then. Max use to love his Da Bird, but this one he runs away from . I'll try again on a nice day (weather wise) out in the garden, so he's got plenty of space around it, if he wants to run off, or get use to it again starting from a distance.

PS: I love your Miri, she reminds me (looks-wise) of my wonderful cat Tizzy, I used to have ❤. So more photo's please! I've noticed Miri's pupils often look big too, which Tizzy's use to, just before he'd do something naughty, like pounce on poor Tiggy :Hilarious:Cat:Cat.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Someone isn't very good at hiding….
> 
> And could anyone please
> View attachment 484480
> View attachment 484481
> View attachment 484482
> tell me if this Da Bird looks genuine, as the wand seems longer and thinner than his last one, from memory?


Ah well wee Maximilian, hiding means being out of sight. I think your peeking out skills need tweaking!
Moo hides behind the door frame, in full view, but thinks she can't be seen. So I have to pretend I haven't seen her and be startled when she jumps out. Well you have to keep the 'kids' happy.
Your Da Bird looks the same as mine, so hope he gets some use out of it in the garden. I can only do ground play with Moo, but she loves chasing her feather, and Sooty appears from nowhere to join in sometimes.
Will reply to your pm soon.


----------



## £54etgfb6

TriTri said:


> Thank you for replying. Fingers crossed then. Max use to love his Da Bird, but this one he runs away from . I'll try again on a nice day (weather wise) out in the garden, so he's got plenty of space around it, if he wants to run off, or get use to it again starting from a distance.
> 
> PS: I love your Miri, she reminds me (looks-wise) of my wonderful cat Tizzy, I used to have ❤. So more photo's please! I've noticed Miri's pupils often look big too, which Tizzy's use to, just before he'd do something naughty, like pounce on poor Tiggy :Hilarious:Cat:Cat.


Oh perhaps the movement is different due to the longer bendy wand? Garden sounds like a good shout!

I am so glad you could be reminded of your past cat  That is so very sweet. Miri's pupils get big too right before she pounces on _us_ :Hilarious Here's Miri stretched across my lap with her arms sticking out


----------



## Cully

She went out early this morning but didn't like the wind up her tail. So decided this is a much nicer option.


----------



## ewelsh

Libby is still loving her Christmas blanket and toys thanks to @Emmasian


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Ah well wee Maximilian, hiding means being out of sight. I think your peeking out skills need tweaking!
> Moo hides behind the door frame, in full view, but thinks she can't be seen. So I have to pretend I haven't seen her and be startled when she jumps out. Well you have to keep the 'kids' happy.
> Your Da Bird looks the same as mine, so hope he gets some use out of it in the garden. I can only do ground play with Moo, but she loves chasing her feather, and Sooty appears from nowhere to join in sometimes.
> Will reply to your pm soon.


Thanks @Cully.


----------



## ewelsh

bmr10 said:


> Oh perhaps the movement is different due to the longer bendy wand? Garden sounds like a good shout!
> 
> I am so glad you could be reminded of your past cat  That is so very sweet. Miri's pupils get big too right before she pounces on _us_ :Hilarious Here's Miri stretched across my lap with her arms sticking out
> View attachment 484488
> View attachment 484489


I just love Miri's fluffy paws :Hilarious


----------



## QOTN

Oh dear Libby, is the snake suffering? I blame the person who made it but it is nice to see the pillowmouse used as intended for a change.


----------



## ewelsh

@QOTN snake has been battered but she loves it and as for the pillowmouse it looks white but it's soggy from dribble, she loves it :Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

@bmr10 she's so sweet and I was thinking I love her fluffy socks too.

@ewelsh she just needs a cot and a bonnet :Hilarious. 'Looks as though they went to a good home.

@Cully lovely picture of Moo. She reminds me of Millie, a stray cat living under a house down the road; chap was moving out and I found a lovely lady living nearby to take her in and they've had many happy years together since, over a decade so far, in fact. Here's little Millie with her white line down her nose, trying to look like Moo.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> She went out early this morning but didn't like the wind up her tail. So decided this is a much nicer option.
> View attachment 484490


Don't overdo it now Moo, will you?


----------



## lullabydream

Decisions decisions what cat TV to watch!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> @QOTN snake has been battered but she loves it and as for the pillowmouse it looks white but it's soggy from dribble, she loves it :Hilarious


Good job there were so many @QOTN treats from Secret Santa and the Squiddle  Looks like they are loved xx


----------



## H.M

bmr10 said:


> Oh perhaps the movement is different due to the longer bendy wand? Garden sounds like a good shout!
> 
> I am so glad you could be reminded of your past cat  That is so very sweet. Miri's pupils get big too right before she pounces on _us_ :Hilarious Here's Miri stretched across my lap with her arms sticking out
> View attachment 484488
> View attachment 484489


She looks so innocent with those big round eyes. So pretty♡♡♡


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie ready for recycling


----------



## blackislegirl

The new cat tree has lots of possibilities for fun. Tiger Lily above, Rupert Bear below.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Lottie ready for recycling
> 
> View attachment 484534


Good of you to help your Mum with the recycling Lottie though make sure to jump out before she puts it in the bin


----------



## Charity

blackislegirl said:


> View attachment 484545
> View attachment 484546
> View attachment 484547
> The new cat tree has lots of possibilities for fun. Tiger Lily above, Rupert Bear below.


Great pictures


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> @bmr10 she's so sweet and I was thinking I love her fluffy socks too.
> 
> @ewelsh she just needs a cot and a bonnet :Hilarious. 'Looks as though they went to a good home.
> 
> @Cully lovely picture of Moo. She reminds me of Millie, a stray cat living under a house down the road; chap was moving out and I found a lovely lady living nearby to take her in and they've had many happy years together since, over a decade so far, in fact. Here's little Millie with her white line down her nose, trying to look like Moo.


She's really pretty, and such a happy story ending for her . I think there should be a special classification for cats with white stripes. I know I'd recognise Moo anywhere by hers.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No Lottie! NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! 

Don't do it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Daddy you must feel really poorly to be in bed in the daytime…let me sit here with you and keep you company"










"Oh it's quite tiring looking after you, I'll just have a little nap on Human Mother's side of the bed…"










Good boy Oscar looking after your daddy.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good boy Oscar xxx


----------



## UnderThePaw

Happy sunny Saturday from Teddy-cat Theo ❤


----------



## Charity

UnderThePaw said:


> Happy sunny Saturday from Teddy-cat Theo ❤
> 
> View attachment 484595
> View attachment 484596
> View attachment 484597


Looks like they are both thoroughly enjoying their luxury pad. You didn't have to wait long to experience if it would stand up to all weathers.:Jawdrop


----------



## Charity

Happy boy today enjoying the sunshine


----------



## lullabydream

Photo sent by my son whilst we shopping. He described it as trying to keep her happy since he didn't know the log in for my OH's computer


----------



## 1507601

Cuddle time


----------



## Charity

Fast asleep and cosy this morning









Ooops, sorry, did I wake you?


----------



## GingerNinja

Was having a rare cuddle but the puma on the TV proved more interesting


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> Was having a rare cuddle but the puma on the TV proved more interesting
> 
> View attachment 484657


It's family


----------



## 1507601

This is how we wake up every morning now


----------



## Nealh

GingerNinja said:


> Was having a rare cuddle but the puma on the TV proved more interesting
> 
> View attachment 484657


From this back view he could pass as Mr Tom's doppelganger.


----------



## Charity

Before you ask, she's watching Toppy on the tower messing about


----------



## AstroKitties

Is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## 1507601

Enjoying the sun


----------



## 1507601

Better picture:


----------



## Bethanjane22

I may be a tiny bit biased, but Luna has some very cute little footsies :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat

















And also a very grumpy face…


----------



## Jaf

Izzy is soooo big now! Like a tiger! Grrrr, bite that mouse!

(Not really, I doubt she'll reach 4kg, she's tiny)


----------



## Jaf

Woody, Alfie, Izzy and Ollie.










Alfie is lying on Izzy!


----------



## UnderThePaw

A lot of excitement this morning over a Zooplus delivery….










Wish us luck… being back on here the last few weeks and doing some reading has given me the push I needed to try again with a bigger variety of grain free wet foods, after we'd mostly given in to demand the past few months. We will need to wait a few days as Theo had an upset tummy at the weekend but looks like a lot of interest! Rosie looks especially keen on Rosie's Farm being named after her


----------



## Charity

UnderThePaw said:


> A lot of excitement this morning over a Zooplus delivery….
> 
> View attachment 484747
> 
> 
> Wish us luck… being back on here the last few weeks and doing some reading has given me the push I needed to try again with a bigger variety of grain free wet foods, after we'd mostly given in to demand the past few months. We will need to wait a few days as Theo had an upset tummy at the weekend but looks like a lot of interest! Rosie looks especially keen on Rosie's Farm being named after her
> 
> View attachment 484748


They want one opened NOW! :Cat

Have you noticed how a lot of companies have given up putting packaging inside their boxes?


----------



## Charity

Synchronised sleeping this morning


----------



## Nealh

Toppy lost a judges mark as the tail hasn't synced.
I bought a nice soft plush pyramid bed for Tigger, inside it feels like a dream come true with all the softness one could wish for. A part from a few hours on her first day here it has not been used at all.


----------



## Nealh

Not too good a pic, taken last night with my phone lighting isn't great. They could be mistaken for twins.


----------



## UnderThePaw

Charity said:


> They want one opened NOW! :Cat
> 
> Have you noticed how a lot of companies have given up putting packaging inside their boxes?


That's true actually, not much packaging in there! All ok though thankfully.


----------



## UnderThePaw

Charity said:


> Synchronised sleeping this morning
> 
> View attachment 484749


Love this! Matching cats


----------



## Cully

UnderThePaw said:


> A lot of excitement this morning over a Zooplus delivery….
> 
> View attachment 484747
> 
> 
> Wish us luck… being back on here the last few weeks and doing some reading has given me the push I needed to try again with a bigger variety of grain free wet foods, after we'd mostly given in to demand the past few months. We will need to wait a few days as Theo had an upset tummy at the weekend but looks like a lot of interest! Rosie looks especially keen on Rosie's Farm being named after her
> 
> View attachment 484748


Could just be deciding how they are going to turn that huge box into a fort :Cat.
Good luck with the new food and hope they take to it easily.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Has anyone else got a cat who will sleep on the floor over a bed?

As you can see there is a bed behind her (granted, that's usually Nova's spot so I'm guessing Luna won't sleep in it because of Nova's scent on it).

There is a bed on her favourite window perch, as well as various other soft surfaces.

Yet here she is, scrunched up against the banister!


----------



## UnderThePaw

Cully said:


> Could just be deciding how they are going to turn that huge box into a fort :Cat.
> Good luck with the new food and hope they take to it easily.


Definitely think they are mostly intrigued by the box! Oh fingers crossed, they are a fussy wee pair and in the end last time we settled to Felix AGAIL because at least they loved it and ate it, and they're such small cats as it is so we like to see them eating!.. but as they've now decided that's no good either and we've got a mix on the go think this is our chance to grab!!! Hopefully at least one of these takes a trick!


----------



## UnderThePaw

Bethanjane22 said:


> Has anyone else got a cat who will sleep on the floor over a bed?
> 
> As you can see there is a bed behind her (granted, that's usually Nova's spot so I'm guessing Luna won't sleep in it because of Nova's scent on it).
> 
> There is a bed on her favourite window perch, as well as various other soft surfaces.
> 
> Yet here she is, scrunched up against the banister!
> 
> View attachment 484759


Aw look at her.. she looks happy enoug anyway! The bed our boy likes to sleep in is by the banister just like that, and if it's ever been moved for any reason he won't find it, he will lie in that same spot, bed or no bed!


----------



## TonyG

Bethanjane22 said:


> Has anyone else got a cat who will sleep on the floor over a bed?
> 
> As you can see there is a bed behind her (granted, that's usually Nova's spot so I'm guessing Luna won't sleep in it because of Nova's scent on it).
> 
> There is a bed on her favourite window perch, as well as various other soft surfaces.
> 
> Yet here she is, scrunched up against the banister!
> 
> View attachment 484759


Nope 

We have a brand new soft donut bed next to a radiator and it hasn't even been looked at


----------



## Cully

Unfortunately to my cost, literally, I've discovered cats will choose their own sleeping quarters. If it happens to be the lovely comfy warm heated bed you spent a small fortune on, then that's just luck. You wont feel so smug when she/he turns their back on it in a few weeks, or even days later, and happily settles down in that tatty old box you've been meaning to chuck out.
Misty sleeps in all the beds I've provided in turn. But it's always her choice. 
Some beds _I_ would happily curl up in she looks at as if they're made of nails, and the ones I think most _uncomfortable_ are her favourite.
At the moment she uses my armchair or desk chair, when I make the mistake of vacating it for a minute.
Trouble is, I haven't the heart to move her.


----------



## Nealh

My two sleep on our bed in the main but at times during the day will lay and nap on the sofa.
If it is very warm Mr Tom will sleep in the hall at night on the floor.


----------



## Jaf

Not a cat. Ibexes! First time I've seen them. Not best pics as on phone, much better in person.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Not a cat. Ibexes! First time I've seen them. Not best pics as on phone, much better in person.
> 
> View attachment 484774
> View attachment 484775


Wow, how exciting. I'm amazed you managed to get a photo at all.
Are they rare, or did you just get really lucky?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bethanjane22 said:


> Has anyone else got a cat who will sleep on the floor over a bed?
> 
> As you can see there is a bed behind her (granted, that's usually Nova's spot so I'm guessing Luna won't sleep in it because of Nova's scent on it).
> 
> There is a bed on her favourite window perch, as well as various other soft surfaces.
> 
> Yet here she is, scrunched up against the banister!
> 
> View attachment 484759


Oscar nearly always sleeps on the floor at night. He's got a tiny bed he likes but only when he's in the mood. Sleeps in no other bed. Sometimes will sleep on a chair - but at night time, it's the floor. Preferably wedged up against something.


----------



## ewelsh

A squirrel




























:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> Wow, how exciting. I'm amazed you managed to get a photo at all.
> Are they rare, or did you just get really lucky?


I'm not sure that they're rare but I think I was really lucky to see them. One was stood in the grass, looking right at me. I decided he was thinking "what are you looking at?!". I'd have never spotted them otherwise, they really do camouflage well.

I was driving and just stopped, gobsmacked. Good job it's a dirt track with no traffic.


----------



## Jaf

"Jackie 2 suppers!" She came downstairs, had supper with the many, then came upstairs and had second supper with Lori! Nicest cat in the world, but quite a pudding. Mari snuck upstairs too. (Cat flaps only work when humans don't open the door!)


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 484793


Hello Sweetie, you have a very pretty face.


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> Hello Sweetie, you have a very pretty face.


The moment I saw him on the street, he had my heart in his little paws!


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> The moment I saw him on the street, he had my heart in his little paws!


I'm not surprised. I don't think I'd have been able to resist either.


----------



## UnderThePaw

"What is this nonsense…?" Catching snowflakes this morning with some quite incredulous faces!… (video was more entertaining )


----------



## Milo’s mum

Good morning from Luca and Milo


----------



## UnderThePaw

UnderThePaw said:


> "What is this nonsense…?" Catching snowflakes this morning with some quite incredulous faces!… (video was more entertaining )
> 
> View attachment 484811
> 
> View attachment 484814
> View attachment 484815
> 
> View attachment 484817
> View attachment 484813


Not a cat, but my biggest boy… not on his first winter like Rosie and Theo but apparently even if it's your 26th, it's fun to get out and stick your nose in the snow…


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy getting ready for her after-breakfast nap.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww, hi Speedy, I've not seen you in ages  Hope all is well @raysmyheart


----------



## Smuge




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! Floofs! Your other posts went @Smuge in the weekend faff. Glad to see them all


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna has had a very hard day doing absolutely nothing. It's a hard life!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Luna, that is a face of resignation...what's been going on, baby girl?


----------



## GingerNinja

This is just over 24 hours but it's not my fault!


----------



## ewelsh

Smuge said:


> View attachment 484883


neighbourhood watch :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

UnderThePaw said:


> Not a cat, but my biggest boy… not on his first winter like Rosie and Theo but apparently even if it's your 26th, it's fun to get out and stick your nose in the snow…
> 
> View attachment 484820
> 
> 
> View attachment 484821


Never too old to have fun in the snow, bless him.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Luna, that is a face of resignation...what's been going on, baby girl?


I think it was a combination of it raining all day and also because she has lost her favourite toy and we can't find it


----------



## Smuge

Fish tank doesn't even have any water in it yet and they are already fascinated


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bethanjane22 said:


> I think it was a combination of it raining all day and also because she has lost her favourite toy and we can't find it


Oh no! Remember @popcornsmum and Fish Fish!! Buy more of the favourites if you can get them...


----------



## ewelsh

Libby had loads of toys along with a posh tunnel for Christmas off Auntie @Charity tonight she decided to try it out.


----------



## UnderThePaw

A day in the life of a Teddy-cat… Theo adventuring and chilling..


----------



## UnderThePaw

It's a lazy start to the day here… we had a wee phase a few months ago when they didn't spend much time curled together at all so love to see them sleeping together.


----------



## H.M

All three sleeping peacefully in the same room. Kisu is slowly getting used to the sight of Danbi in the same room but only if he's sleeping.

Oreo and Danbi are not the type to cuddle so this is as close as they would get when sleeping/relaxing.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Yes you may floof my tummy 

















and no you can't make the bed !


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no! Remember @popcornsmum and Fish Fish!! Buy more of the favourites if you can get them...


I've ordered a replacement from Purrs in our Hearts. It's an attachment for their Purrsuit but she prefers to just carry it around with her and keep it in her bed. I think my OH may have accidentally binned it!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna watching me make pancakes last night:

I'll have one with lemon and sugar, one with syrup and bacon and then one with strawberries and whipped cream please :Cat


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Luna watching me make pancakes last night:
> 
> I'll have one with lemon and sugar, one with syrup and bacon and then one with strawberries and whipped cream please :Cat
> 
> View attachment 484956


Very nice Luna, I hope you left some for mum.


----------



## TonyG

Maybe I like my new cat tree!























Although the strap that held the box together still seems to be the favourite toy of the moment


----------



## Cully

Moo doesn't often play with her toys unless I initiate playtime, so I was pleasantly surprised to see out the corner of my eye that she was really enjoying herself with her head stuck in her toy box.
Then, Hey, that's not Misty. Oh no 'Sooty.................................!':Arghh
















I hadn't even noticed him come in. He normally just creeps in, has the bowl of food I leave, then creeps out. Occasionally he ventures into the living room, but this time he was in his element surrounding himself with the toybox he'd pulled over himself.
Moo was just sat glaring at him.
Once he'd been rumbled he was off, leaving behind a soggy mess of chewed catnip toys. OOPS!


----------



## Cully

Tony Gussin said:


> Maybe I like my new cat tree!
> 
> View attachment 484957
> View attachment 484958
> View attachment 484959
> 
> Although the strap that held the box together still seems to be the favourite toy of the moment


Ah yes. Boxes and string. The priceless item inside has interest but little value to the feline recipient. 
But.........


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> Luna watching me make pancakes last night:
> 
> I'll have one with lemon and sugar, one with syrup and bacon and then one with strawberries and whipped cream please :Cat
> 
> View attachment 484956


Lemon and sugar for me please


----------



## TonyG

Cully said:


> Ah yes. Boxes and string. The priceless item inside has interest but little value to the feline recipient.
> But.........
> View attachment 484963


Yep!


----------



## Charity

Having an afternoon nap, well one of them is.


----------



## immum

First time Indie has done this


----------



## Bethanjane22

I worked from home today, so Nova decided to keep my company during lunch :Cat:Cat


----------



## Nealh

immum said:


> First time Indie has done this
> View attachment 484971


A part from his wet food, this is one of the only ways Mr Tom intakes water. During the day & night I leave the basin a 1/4 filled so he can have a drink, when we are in we know when he drinks as his 6kg weight does thud on the bathroom floor when he jumps down. Also now Tigger is copying his antics for drinking.


----------



## Britt

My new baby … a former stray, vet thinks he's 2. I named him Rouxy.


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> My new baby … a former stray, vet thinks he's 2. I named him Rouxy.
> View attachment 485004


Hello Rouxy, you're so handsome and very welcome here.
How is he settling in?


----------



## Nealh

How did you come by Rouxy ?


----------



## Maurey

I have grown a very interesting plant, it seems.


----------



## cheekyscrip

This little fish of mine… Garfield absolutely adores his little fishy … thank you @Mrs Funkin !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Garfield, it's so lovely to see you enjoying your little fishy  Thanks for sharing @cheekyscrip xx


----------



## Nealh

Maurey said:


> I have grown a very interesting plant, it seems.
> 
> View attachment 485010


Looks to be a type of bonsai fur tree.


----------



## Nealh

Garf is beautiful.


----------



## UnderThePaw

Kids started building a train track which resulted in an empty box……..


----------



## Nealh

But not an empty one for long, how sweet the pair look.


----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> I have grown a very interesting plant, it seems.
> 
> View attachment 485010


And what is this rare variety called?


UnderThePaw said:


> Kids started building a train track which resulted in an empty box……..
> 
> View attachment 485038


Do they chase the trains? My kids had a race track for cars and the cats went nuts for it, knocking the cars off the track. The kids didn't mind if the sound of giggles was anything to go by.


----------



## UnderThePaw

Cully said:


> And what is this rare variety called?
> 
> Do they chase the trains? My kids had a race track for cars and the cats went nuts for it, knocking the cars off the track. The kids didn't mind if the sound of giggles was anything to go by.


In a word: Yes! They were quite restrained this morning as we had friends over but that's what the children and kittens are both playing at now!


----------



## Britt

Cully said:


> Hello Rouxy, you're so handsome and very welcome here.
> How is he settling in?


Pooh and him get along really well and they play together. Rouxy is the perfect cat, very affectionate and funny: sometimes to get my attention he just taps twice on my arm with his paw.


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> Pooh and him get along really well and they play together. Rouxy is the perfect cat, very affectionate and funny: sometimes to get my attention he just taps twice on my arm with his paw.


I'm so pleased he has settled in so well.
Misty does that too with the paw taps. If I ignore her she extends her claws so the taps become scratches that are difficult to ignore.
I'm really happy Pooh at last has a friend he isn't afraid of.
Do they snuggle up together to sleep?


----------



## Nealh

Cully said:


> I'm so pleased he has settled in so well.
> Misty does that too with the paw taps. If I ignore her she extends her claws so the taps become scratches that are difficult to ignore.
> I'm really happy Pooh at last has a friend he isn't afraid of.
> Do they snuggle up together to sleep?


Mr Tom does the same though when he extends the claws, the touch is very light.


----------



## Cully

Moo loves lying on her scratcher just lately.








What do you reckon @Mrs Funkin ,do they make a dark treacle loaf? Or maybe pumpernickel?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That is excellent loaf-age, Misty Moo  I'm thinking pumpernickel is the perfect description.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna enjoying the last of the sun.


----------



## TortiebutNice

First time Smudge has been in the kitchen when the washing machine is on


----------



## TortiebutNice

Then she got brave


----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Charity

That damned itch


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> That damned itch
> 
> View attachment 485128


Did you get it Toppy? :Hilarious


----------



## Willsee

Willow's cold this morning and buried herself inside the pillow case


----------



## H.M

Can anyone guess what this is?


----------



## GingerNinja

Luna enjoying the last rays of sun this afternoon... . And modelling one of the reasons I bought this house, a lovely window for the cats!


----------



## TriTri

Max was enjoying the warm sunshine this afternoon… his fur is looking less black and more brown today…















Edit: well, Sunday afternoon.


----------



## bluesunbeam

TriTri said:


> Max was enjoying the warm sunshine this afternoon… his fur is looking less black and more brown today


Handsome fellow


----------



## UnderThePaw

A very happy picture to me!!! Rosie and Theo with three empty bowls this morning 









Have been on a wee journey the past few weeks trying to get them eating a little better - Theo we didn't feel was eating enough and keeping quite enough condition, and both of them were being so fussy and had gone off their usual foods… but the past few weeks with a lot of reading on here and armed with a zoo plus list we have got them on a combination that they're enjoying and eating well which is so lovely to see and a big relief to me!… so huge thanks to all the knowledgeable people and helpful threads on this forum!

Makes my day to see them eating well ​


----------



## TonyG

Spot the cat


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious I spot Batman ears


----------



## TonyG

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious I spot Batman ears


 It's actually one ear and a bit of a paw, but yes it looks like two ears!


----------



## Karl43

Chewie brighter today.

Heamotoligy on Friday to see if the prednisone is helping her blood counts


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww Chewie you are a pretty girl, so glad to hear you are brighter today, keeping fingers and toes crossed for good haematology results xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Paws and fingers crossed for Chewie, here, too. Good girl.


----------



## TriTri

bluesunbeam said:


> Handsome fellow


Thank you @bluesunbeam .


----------



## TriTri

UnderThePaw said:


> A very happy picture to me!!! Rosie and Theo with three empty bowls this morning
> 
> View attachment 485218
> 
> Have been on a wee journey the past few weeks trying to get them eating a little better - Theo we didn't feel was eating enough and keeping quite enough condition, and both of them were being so fussy and had gone off their usual foods… but the past few weeks with a lot of reading on here and armed with a zoo plus list we have got them on a combination that they're enjoying and eating well which is so lovely to see and a big relief to me!… so huge thanks to all the knowledgeable people and helpful threads on this forum!
> 
> Makes my day to see them eating well ​


Great news and long may it continue :Cat:Cat.


----------



## TriTri

Tony Gussin said:


> Spot the cat
> 
> View attachment 485224


Ear-ear :Hilarious:Hilarious.


----------



## Milo’s mum

I have a lot of catching up as been away from the forum.
Hope not much drama or any tree top adventures had happened in the last two weeks.
Luca and Milo preparing for a morning nap.


----------



## ewelsh

Luca and Milo that beautiful quilt compliments you both soooo well


----------



## Karl43

ewelsh said:


> Awwww Chewie you are a pretty girl, so glad to hear you are brighter today, keeping fingers and toes crossed for good haematology results xxx


Thank you. I'm quietly optimistic. She's been on the steroids about 12 days and im starting to notice just now a positive change, so id be surprised if the bloods came back bad


----------



## £54etgfb6

A tragic story in two pictures:


----------



## jasperthecat

For the past week we've been looking after Poucha, my OH's mum's Sri Lankan rescue dog while she's on holiday. He's been so good that we don't even know he's with us. He's only woofed literally once at someone delivering leaflets since he came last week. Never once since he first started staying with us three or four years ago has he shown any aggression toward our two boys and neither do they fear him so we can just leave them alone without having to watch every move they make.

Ollie loves it when Poucha comes to stay. They are the best chums and often in each other's company and always greet each other with nose touching. Jasper is a little more circumspect than Ollie and though he isn't afraid of Poucha he will very occasionally issue the odd warning hiss if Poucha is in one of his excitable moods and gets too close in greeting him but it's all very civilised with Poucha knowing his boundaries and Jasper will deliberately choose to be in the same room as Poucha so he's OK with him.

Today I dug out one of my old but still good Nikon cameras that I've not used in a few years but it seems Poucha for some reason is a little afraid of me pointing a camera at him indoors so as I was on the way back upstairs after testing the camera outdoors, as one of Poucha's beds is placed on the landing, I grabbed a shot while he was relaxing without putting the camera to my eye and without him realising hence the shadows as I daren't switch on the flash in case it scared him.

He's such a lovely dog who had a terrible life before my OH's mum rescued him and brought him to the UK. Now the boy is spoiled but he demands so little in return, all he wants is to be close to you and he's happy and apart from chewing a couple of the boy's toys ( naughty Poucha) he's been as good as gold.


----------



## Charity

Toppy decides to wash his outdoor friend but he tastes yuk


----------



## UnderThePaw

Charity said:


> Toppy decides to wash his outdoor friend but he tastes yuk
> 
> View attachment 485265
> 
> 
> View attachment 485266


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy decides to wash his outdoor friend but he tastes yuk
> 
> View attachment 485265
> 
> 
> View attachment 485266


Oh what a face Toppy, did he taste of lemon? :Sour


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Oh what a face Toppy, did he taste of lemon? :Sour


I would think he was gritty ...:Yuck


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> I would think he was gritty ...:Yuck


I bet that was an uncomfortable combination, a rough cat tongue on a gritty stone cat! I'm not suprised he made that face :Wtf


----------



## Willow_Warren

I've had a really busy week being in the office 4 days long hours with a long commute… not been out the house this much since before first lockdown.

Anyhow day off today , I've been for a 9 mile walk and as soon as I got in I was greeted by 2 kitties. Now I have Andre snoozing on my lap… I was going to do some baking but seems a shame to move him… I just wish I could capture just how cute he really is!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Andre, you do look lovely  Hope you get some good R&R the next couple of days @Willow_Warren


----------



## Cully

Bad Auntie Cully!! I forgot my glasses when I went in to B&B who I'm cat sitting. Tripped over Bertie, who I mistook for a rug, and the bag of treats in my hand somersaulted up in the air and whacked Buster on top of his head.
Buster flew into his safe place and sweet Bertie jumped on the table with a hurt expression.
I've got some making up to do I think.






I







Sulking.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Bad Auntie Cully!! I forgot my glasses when I went in to B&B who I'm cat sitting. Tripped over Bertie, who I mistook for a rug, and the bag of treats in my hand somersaulted up in the air and whacked Buster on top of his head.
> Buster flew into his safe place and sweet Bertie jumped on the table with a hurt expression.
> I've got some making up to do I think.
> View attachment 485316
> I
> View attachment 485317
> 
> Sulking.


Oh dear Bertie and Buster, you just can't get the staff nowadays


----------



## TortiebutNice

For the second time in 2 weeks, Smudge has brought her blanket downstairs, not sure exactly how she manages it though, she then drags it around in the living room. I wasn't really sure why she was doing it either.








Then it suddenly occurred to me







It's in her favourite sleeping place


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I was warming my poor little shaved belly by the fire but it was a bit too warm!"










(Do excuse him, he needs a good brush but we didn't want to stress him out even more after yesterday)


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Oh dear Bertie and Buster, you just can't get the staff nowadays


I'd hate to lose a job where the perks are so cuddlesome.


----------



## ewelsh

jasperthecat said:


> For the past week we've been looking after Poucha, my OH's mum's Sri Lankan rescue dog while she's on holiday. He's been so good that we don't even know he's with us. He's only woofed literally once at someone delivering leaflets since he came last week. Never once since he first started staying with us three or four years ago has he shown any aggression toward our two boys and neither do they fear him so we can just leave them alone without having to watch every move they make.
> 
> Ollie loves it when Poucha comes to stay. They are the best chums and often in each other's company and always greet each other with nose touching. Jasper is a little more circumspect than Ollie and though he isn't afraid of Poucha he will very occasionally issue the odd warning hiss if Poucha is in one of his excitable moods and gets too close in greeting him but it's all very civilised with Poucha knowing his boundaries and Jasper will deliberately choose to be in the same room as Poucha so he's OK with him.
> 
> Today I dug out one of my old but still good Nikon cameras that I've not used in a few years but it seems Poucha for some reason is a little afraid of me pointing a camera at him indoors so as I was on the way back upstairs after testing the camera outdoors, as one of Poucha's beds is placed on the landing, I grabbed a shot while he was relaxing without putting the camera to my eye and without him realising hence the shadows as I daren't switch on the flash in case it scared him.
> 
> He's such a lovely dog who had a terrible life before my OH's mum rescued him and brought him to the UK. Now the boy is spoiled but he demands so little in return, all he wants is to be close to you and he's happy and apart from chewing a couple of the boy's toys ( naughty Poucha) he's been as good as gold.


I love a good dog and cat mixing story, Poucha looks adorable and very loving.



Charity said:


> Toppy decides to wash his outdoor friend but he tastes yuk
> 
> View attachment 485265
> 
> 
> View attachment 485266


Toppy you really are hilarious xx



Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I was warming my poor little shaved belly by the fire but it was a bit too warm!"
> 
> View attachment 485337
> 
> 
> (Do excuse him, he needs a good brush but we didn't want to stress him out even more after yesterday)


Oscar Woo, how I wish I could kiss your little bald tummy xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Bad Auntie Cully!! I forgot my glasses when I went in to B&B who I'm cat sitting. Tripped over Bertie, who I mistook for a rug, and the bag of treats in my hand somersaulted up in the air and whacked Buster on top of his head.
> Buster flew into his safe place and sweet Bertie jumped on the table with a hurt expression.
> I've got some making up to do I think.
> View attachment 485316
> I
> View attachment 485317
> 
> Sulking.


Extra treats and grovelling for B&B @Cully  they look a lovely pair


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Extra treats and grovelling for B&B @Cully  they look a lovely pair


They are. And fortunately for me, very forgiving. 
When their mum came home yesterday and I relayed the tale of woe, she had a good laugh:Happy.


----------



## bluesunbeam

TortiebutNice said:


> For the second time in 2 weeks, Smudge has brought her blanket downstairs, not sure exactly how she manages it though, she then drags it around in the living room. I wasn't really sure why she was doing it either.


 It sounds like nesting behaviour- i see that Smudge has just been spayed so presumably that isn't likely but wonder if, that like the boys, the girls still have residual hormones running around their systems for a few weeks after spaying?


----------



## TortiebutNice

They probably do have hormones running around their systems for a while after being spayed (vet didn't say). Not sure that it is nesting behaviour though, she didn't want her blanket today after my daughter went to the bother of bringing it down for her  Yesterday was only the second time that she brought it downstairs, she would sometimes drag it about upstairs when she was a bit younger.


----------



## Jaf

Geri, Mari, Ollie, Izzy, Woody and Sausage. (And some slippers that I say hello to and try to stroke almost daily!)


----------



## Jojomomo

My two earlier today


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> I love a good dog and cat mixing story, Poucha looks adorable and very loving


He's a lovely dog. He was so badly treated before my OH's mum rescued him while out in Shri Lanka. She used to holiday there each year for about three months at a time living in a rented bungalow.
Poucha lived nearby and every time she was there he'd just want to be with her as she was the only one who ever showed him any affection so in the end she offered to buy him off the awful family that owned him and then she had to leave him in quarantine in an animal rescue centre out there until he could be allowed to come into the UK.

He's the most gentle dog you could meet. He was terrified of males at first as the males of the family who owned him used to beat him and he'd have to scavenge for much of his food. I'm just surprised he's so gentle and loving and so well adjusted. I must say that within an hour of him being brought to our home to meet him he actually began to trust me and mouth play with me ....now he just loves coming to stay with us.
However he has what seems to be some awful dreams. At night he has his bed on the floor next to our bed or on the landing as we keep the door open for our two so he's always in sight of us.
He spends a lot of time sleeping and during the day Ollie will sleep within a foot or so of his bed so they both like and trust each other.

He went home earlier today after 10 days with us. I was sat with Poucha on the sofa waiting for his mum to pick him up and Ollie just had to sit on the sofa arm next to him. They're always very close to each other.


----------



## bluesunbeam

jasperthecat said:


> He went home earlier today after 10 days with us. I was sat with Poucha on the sofa waiting for his mum to pick him up and Ollie just had to sit on the sofa arm next to him. They're always very close to each other.


 Lovely picture to go with a heartwarming story


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I'm just chilling in my room...see how handsome I am. I think duck egg is a great colour against my fur"


----------



## Willsee

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I'm just chilling in my room...see how handsome I am. I think duck egg is a great colour against my fur"
> 
> View attachment 485426


Definitely your colour Oscar


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I had been thinking of getting on with something this afternoon! But this is my current view! Although if he works his way any further down my lap he'll be on the floor!



















Decided to take on the 100
Miles for March challenge in order to achieve this I've had to do a bit more walking than normal. Did 12.6 miles yesterday (see below) 9.5 miles today (also 9 miles Friday which I mentioned). Done about 65 miles so over half way and half way through the month. Few photos from yesterday attached.


----------



## bluesunbeam

Willow_Warren said:


> Few photos from yesterday attached.


 Does anybody else see a sideways dragons head in picture 4? :Watching


----------



## Karl43

Chilling Chewie

I need to start brushing her soon again, she needs a really good brush.

She's had her side shaved, hip, chest and legs!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwwww Chewie, you are in good company with the shaving. We've currently got both front legs, chest, abdomen and neck. 

You're looking so much better, it's lovely to see


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Geri, Mari, Ollie, Izzy, Woody and Sausage. (And some slippers that I say hello to and try to stroke almost daily!)
> 
> View attachment 485369


He he, I have a black cardigan that lives slung across the back of my chair which I often speak to and stroke.


----------



## Cully

I had a late start this morning and here's my excuse.
I couldn't disturb sleepyhead now could I?


----------



## bluesunbeam

Cully said:


> I had a late start this morning and here's my excuse.


He so handsome  Sorry Cully :Shamefullyembarrased - She so dang purdy


----------



## Cully

bluesunbeam said:


> He so handsome


She!!!!


----------



## Karl43

More good days in the Chewie household. Enjoying the sun pouring through the windows.


----------



## Jaf

Not a cat, but had to share, got Sahara dust here. So orange.










And Geri just now on my lap.


----------



## GingerNinja

No mum, do I look like I deposited a mouse under the sofa 










Mouse has since been caught and deposited back in the garden!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Blimey @Jaf we saw that on the news earlier...it looks very spooky! I think it would freak me out.


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> Blimey @Jaf we saw that on the news earlier...it looks very spooky! I think it would freak me out.


Yeah even though I've seen it before it's never been so orange. I got a bit freaked out and had to close the curtains! I'm convinced that the cats were looking out the windows more too. They're all happily sleeping now.


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> He he, I have a black cardigan that lives slung across the back of my chair which I often speak to and stroke.


you do make me laugh @Cully


----------



## ewelsh

guess who won….. dogs are so stupid


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Not a cat, but had to share, got Sahara dust here. So orange.
> 
> View attachment 485508
> 
> 
> And Geri just now on my lap.
> 
> View attachment 485507


Oh that red/orange dust is a pain in the doodah when it's all over your car. Scratches the windscreen.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> you do make me laugh @Cully


Thank you. Ditto :Happy.


----------



## Bethanjane22

I put my scarf down on the back of the sofa bed so I wouldn't forget it…I turn around a few minutes later to see that little miss Luna had pulled it down and turned it into a bed…










Meanwhile as I sat down to drink my coffee this morning, Nova came over to practice her mind control powers by trying to make me get up and open the back door for her. It worked eventually!


----------



## Nealh

Bethanjane22 said:


> I put my scarf down on the back of the sofa bed so I wouldn't forget it…I turn around a few minutes later to see that little miss Luna had pulled it down and turned it into a bed…
> 
> View attachment 485528
> 
> 
> Meanwhile as I sat down to drink my coffee this morning, Nova came over to practice her mind control powers by trying to make me get up and open the back door for her. It worked eventually!
> 
> View attachment 485530


Don't you just love the way they do that and patiently just give that mind altering look.


----------



## Cully

Nealh said:


> Don't you just love the way they do that and patiently just give that mind altering look.


It scares the wotsits out of me when Misty does it. That look means she wants something, and she wants it 5 minutes ago.


----------



## H.M

The weather was lovely so me Danbi and Oreo enjoyed our time in the garden... until a small spider came out of nowhere and scared me.























And the cats' new food has arrived. Can't wait. It was a shame Oreo was still out when it arrived so he could have joined in the photo. It came with free wheatgrass seeds. Danbi likes to chew things he shouldn't so this will be great.


----------



## Bethanjane22

H.M said:


> The weather was lovely so me Danbi and Oreo enjoyed our time in the garden... until a small spider came out of nowhere and scared me.
> View attachment 485535
> View attachment 485536
> View attachment 485537
> 
> 
> And the cats' new food has arrived. Can't wait. It was a shame Oreo was still out when it arrived so he could have joined in the photo. It came with free wheatgrass seeds. Danbi likes to chew things he shouldn't so this will be great.
> View attachment 485534


I've never heard of that food before, you'll have to let us know how you get on with it  I'm always after new ones to keep my two interested.

Danbi has such gorgeous eyes!


----------



## Charity

Spring is on its way so we're out in the garden this afternoon


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Spring is on its way so we're out in the garden this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 485538


Thank goodness for a reason to get outdoors. I wonder what he's found?
Misty went out but soon came back when the man with the big noisy dragon arrived (council gardener with big mower.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Thank goodness for a reason to get outdoors. I wonder what he's found?
> Misty went out but soon came back when the man with the big noisy dragon arrived (council gardener with big mower.


He was playing with small bits of branches which had fallen off our birch tree.


----------



## popcornsmum

Popcorn who has lost weight (Mittens keeps eating her food!) 









Mittens the chunk! (Who is banished from the kitchen!)


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Popcorn who has lost weight (Mittens keeps eating her food!)
> View attachment 485555
> 
> 
> Mittens the chunk! (Who is banished from the kitchen!)
> View attachment 485556


Oh Mittens! We know pinching the gravy and jelly off the top.is the best bit but you must leave some for Popcorn. I suspect you are having more than the topping though!!


----------



## H.M

Bethanjane22 said:


> I've never heard of that food before, you'll have to let us know how you get on with it  I'm always after new ones to keep my two interested.
> 
> Danbi has such gorgeous eyes!


It's raw just in case there was confusion as I believe you feed wet.

I tried salmon last night, chunky texture (they sell two texture fine and chunky and so I got some flavours fine and some chunky). They were not a fan of raw salmon but I persuaded them to eat some with lick e lix and alongside their other usual raw food.

This morning they had the chicken casserole flavour also chunky. Oreo and Danbi seem to like it. Kisu not so much. They might prefer the fine texture better.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova: She's behind me, isn't she?


----------



## Karl43

Give me food









Are we playing or what?









Dad, are you getting out of bed today??:Cat


----------



## slartibartfast

Just a few pictures of Dean with his big brother


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> Just a few pictures of Dean with his big brother
> View attachment 485634
> View attachment 485635
> View attachment 485636
> View attachment 485637
> View attachment 485638


Love the one of his fang showing. He's gorgeous.


----------



## blackislegirl

Charity said:


> He was playing with small bits of branches which had fallen off our birch tree.


My little Tiger brings twigs in through the cat flap - her prey, if she can't find a blackbird or pigeon feather!


----------



## slartibartfast

Mr Winchester!!!


----------



## Nealh

Tigger giving her 12 yo fella a bit of TLC this afternoon, his ear and side of the face had a good wash.


----------



## Cully

I don't mind Misty lying on my bed during the day, but it's very uncomfortable at night when I'm in it.
So I washed _all_ her fleecy blankets to make them extra fluffy and appealing, then laid one on each of her 'beds', lay back and looked forward to a comfortable night's sleep.
Major fail..........








I really should 'encourage' her off but it feels mean.


----------



## Charity

Bunty's gone back to bed this morning though, like you @Cully, not in her own bed










while Toppy's up for a game or two


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> I don't mind Misty lying on my bed during the day, but it's very uncomfortable at night when I'm in it.
> So I washed _all_ her fleecy blankets to make them extra fluffy and appealing, then laid one on each of her 'beds', lay back and looked forward to a comfortable night's sleep.
> Major fail..........
> View attachment 485697
> 
> I really should 'encourage' her off but it feels mean.


If I don't want Lily on my bed it's easy - I just have to lay a cosy fleece throw over the bed and she won't go near it  She won't even sit on me if I have my fleecy dressing gown on

Who knew a cat didn't like fleecy blankets ? She doesn't even like any of the comfy, cushiony beds I've bought her !


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty's gone back to bed this morning though, like you @Cully, not in her own bed
> 
> View attachment 485699
> 
> 
> while Toppy's up for a game or two
> 
> View attachment 485700


Ooh I like the blue rope thing of Toppy's. I know a certain little girl who loves things like that and pretends they're snakes she's captured.

What is it about cats and beds? I mean with dogs you give them a bed and they're "ooh yeah, is that for me ? Wheeeee!!" Then when it needs washing they sit mournfully as it goes round and round in the wash mach, then bounce with joy when they get it back.







Cats?! :Meh


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> If I don't want Lily on my bed it's easy - I just have to lay a cosy fleece throw over the bed and she won't go near it  She won't even sit on me if I have my fleecy dressing gown on
> 
> Who knew a cat didn't like fleecy blankets ? She doesn't even like any of the comfy, cushiony beds I've bought her !


Misty is very cautious about soft stuff. I'm sure she doesn't trust anything that doesn't feel solid underfoot.
I bought the teddy fleece duvet cover 6 months ago and she wouldn't go near it. I've had a comfy cat free bed all that time. Able to turn over or stretch my legs without fear of kicking her off. 
Now she's discovered it and decided it's not so bad after all, as she kneaded and purred until she curled up and fell asleep. Hence my washing all the things she has already adopted as suitable beds for her, as alternatives to my bed.
I've been putting a soft blanket on my bed for her to spend the day on. Tonight I intend to move that to the armchair when I go to bed and hope she takes the hint. I've got a small (washed) cat blanket she doesn't like the feel of so I'll put that on my bed to deter her. Wish me luck.


----------



## H.M

This was from the other day.
A lady asked why Danbi was wearing pink flowers when he's a boy. Well... why not.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Misty is very cautious about soft stuff. I'm sure she doesn't trust anything that doesn't feel solid underfoot.
> I bought the teddy fleece duvet cover 6 months ago and she wouldn't go near it. I've had a comfy cat free bed all that time. Able to turn over or stretch my legs without fear of kicking her off.
> Now she's discovered it and decided it's not so bad after all, as she kneaded and purred until she curled up and fell asleep. Hence my washing all the things she has already adopted as suitable beds for her, as alternatives to my bed.
> I've been putting a soft blanket on my bed for her to spend the day on. Tonight I intend to move that to the armchair when I go to bed and hope she takes the hint. I've got a small (washed) cat blanket she doesn't like the feel of so I'll put that on my bed to deter her. Wish me luck.


Good Luck with that @Cully


----------



## Charity

A man called Yodel delivered me a present today. It's just the right size and ever so comfy.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> A man called Yodel delivered me a present today. It's just the right size and ever so comfy.
> 
> View attachment 485740


Nice one Toppy, at least you don't hang over the sides of this bed.

Now if you can just get Bunty to use the ground floor bed maybe you'll get your own back @Charity .


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Blimey Ollie! That's some balancing act


----------



## TonyG

Cully said:


> Ooh I like the blue rope thing of Toppy's. I know a certain little girl who loves things like that and pretends they're snakes she's captured.
> 
> What is it about cats and beds? I mean with dogs you give them a bed and they're "ooh yeah, is that for me ? Wheeeee!!" Then when it needs washing they sit mournfully as it goes round and round in the wash mach, then bounce with joy when they get it back.
> View attachment 485725
> 
> Cats?! :Meh


I have a brand new soft donut bed that hasn't even been looked at


----------



## Cully

Tony Gussin said:


> I have a brand new soft donut bed that hasn't even been looked at


Ah, now if they made 'em big enough I'd happily curl up in it. But Moo won't even contemplate using the one I bought for her 5 years ago. It's way too soft so feels unsteady when underfoot.
Try sitting/lying on it so it smells familiar.


----------



## Willsee

Not sure why Willow wanted to sit in the sink last night .


----------



## Cully

Well my plan to put a fleece Misty hates on my bed to deter her from lying there went well didn't it?!!








I placed the one she likes on my chair so she could sleep there. Then the hated tartan one on my bed, feeling confident I'd have a cat free night.
Hmph!!


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Well my plan to put a fleece Misty hates on my bed to deter her from lying there went well didn't it?!!
> View attachment 485769
> 
> I placed the one she likes on my chair so she could sleep there. Then the hated tartan one on my bed, feeling confident I'd have a cat free night.
> Hmph!!


@Cully just cave in woman, the bed belongs to Misty :Hilarious


----------



## GingerNinja

Cully said:


> Well my plan to put a fleece Misty hates on my bed to deter her from lying there went well didn't it?!!
> View attachment 485769
> 
> I placed the one she likes on my chair so she could sleep there. Then the hated tartan one on my bed, feeling confident I'd have a cat free night.
> Hmph!!


Oh dear! Ginkgo doesn't like fleeces/beds either and I need something for the sofa... Have been wondering if he would like a Cashmere pashmina


----------



## GingerNinja

Meanwhile, Luna loves a blanket/bed but is not happy with me this morning. I have no idea what I have done to deserve this telling off


----------



## TonyG

I THINK there's a house panther in there.

oh yes, so there is!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Cully just cave in woman, the bed belongs to Misty :Hilarious


Oh I know, and I really do love having her sleep near me. She's not a cuddly cat so I treasure any close time with her.
If only I didn't need to keep changing position in bed it would be fine.


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> Oh dear! Ginkgo doesn't like fleeces/beds either and I need something for the sofa... Have been wondering if he would like a Cashmere pashmina


OMG this must earn you yet another Crazy Cat Lady badge.


----------



## Cully

Tony Gussin said:


> I THINK there's a house panther in there.
> 
> oh yes, so there is!
> 
> View attachment 485789
> View attachment 485790
> View attachment 485791


I love black cats.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, what do you mean you've only just brought this jumper back from your Nan's? Are you sure it's not for me? It seems nice to rest on…"


----------



## Karl43

Now Chewie is getting better she's doing a lot of slobbing around


----------



## GingerNinja

Karl43 said:


> Now Chewie is getting better she's doing a lot of slobbing around
> 
> View attachment 485809


She certainly looks well now


----------



## Bethanjane22

We've had a lovely sunny day out in the garden today :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone is very pleased that today was the day all the garden furniture was brought out from hibernation  including "his" bench…










It's his favourite place to survey his garden.


----------



## Charity

Everyone's outdoors because it's officially the first day of Spring


----------



## Cully

We've been outside most of the day enjoying the sunshine. At one point Misty was nervously watching two very large blackbirds argue over brunch.
Now she's in and asleep on er........my bed.


----------



## TonyG

Cully said:


> Oh I know, and I really do love having her sleep near me. She's not a cuddly cat so I treasure any close time with her.
> If only I didn't need to keep changing position in bed it would be fine.


They'll move!

Although I did flail in a dream one night and swipe Molly right off the bed!

She jumped back on VERY affectionate as I think she thought she'd done something wrong


----------



## Cully

Tony Gussin said:


> They'll move!
> 
> Although I did flail in a dream one night and swipe Molly right off the bed!
> 
> She jumped back on VERY affectionate as I think she thought she'd done something wrong


Moo gets off in a right strop if I accidentally kick her, and makes me pay for it later.

Aw that's so nice she's so loving to you.


----------



## TonyG

Cully said:


> Moo gets off in a right strop if I accidentally kick her, and makes me pay for it later.
> 
> Aw that's so nice she's so loving to you.


I get a bit of squeaking if she gets moved when she's comfy but I do need a BIT of the bed!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Tony Gussin said:


> I get a bit of squeaking if she gets moved when she's comfy *but I do need a BIT of the bed*!


Yes, why is it that I end up with about 12" of a 4'6" double bed and Madam gets the rest ?


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Yes, why is it that I end up with about 12" of a 4'6" double bed and Madam gets the rest ?


What, and she _only_ gets 3'6" ?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> What, and she _only_ gets 3'6" ?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I had 3 appointments planned for today - 
dental hygienist
dental check up
MRI scan for my painful neck
Now I've got to cancel all 3 as Saturday I started a sore, itchy throat (usually a sure indication I'm starting a cold); woke this morning and all I can do is croak and can hardly swallow. As all 3 will require me to be laid flat on my back and will definitely start me coughing/choking I need to cancel and rebook  D*amned nuisance - especially as I've been waiting months for a referral for the MRI, just hope I can another appointment soon. Plus the dentist had already cancelled my last 2 appointments as she had Covid !! (I've done 2 LFT tests and they were both negative so at least I know it's 'only' a cold.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Bertie'sMum I am sorry, these colds are around a lot now. Glad you haven't got covid. X
Lots of warm honey in your tea today. Hope you can get your MRI scan soon x


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> I had 3 appointments planned for today -
> dental hygienist
> dental check up
> MRI scan for my painful neck
> Now I've got to cancel all 3 as Saturday I started a sore, itchy throat (usually a sure indication I'm starting a cold); woke this morning and all I can do is croak and can hardly swallow. As all 3 will require me to be laid flat on my back and will definitely start me coughing/choking I need to cancel and rebook  D*amned nuisance - especially as I've been waiting months for a referral for the MRI, just hope I can another appointment soon. Plus the dentist had already cancelled my last 2 appointments as she had Covid !! (I've done 2 LFT tests and they were both negative so at least I know it's 'only' a cold.


Typical isn't it, of all days. :Banghead One positive it isn't Covid, that's a blessing. Hope you feel better very soon xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Sorry I didn't mean to hijack this thread  Thought I was in Cat Trivia when I posted


----------



## ewelsh

@Bertie'sMum no don't be daft, it doesn't matter where you post and you could never hijack a thread xxxx


----------



## Bethanjane22

Bertie'sMum said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to hijack this thread  Thought I was in Cat Trivia when I posted


Hope you feel better soon anyway @Bertie'sMum 
There is so much going round at the moment, I've got something brewing, I can feel it coming on. Swollen glands, tired and achy and a bit of a scratchy throat. I've been doing lateral flow tests every few days for the last couple of weeks anyway and I'm still negative, so I'm guessing I've got a cold on the way. Just in time for spring!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Bethanjane22 said:


> Hope you feel better soon anyway @Bertie'sMum
> There is so much going round at the moment, I've got something brewing, I can feel it coming on. Swollen glands, tired and achy and a bit of a scratchy throat. I've been doing lateral flow tests every few days for the last couple of weeks anyway and I'm still negative, so I'm guessing I've got a cold on the way. Just in time for spring!


I take a Vitamin D tablet (to boost my immunity and protect my old bones) everyday - have done for years and very,very rarely get a cold so heaven only knows where this one has come from !
And @ewelsh I did manage to rearrange the MRI for Tuesday next week  The dentist wasn't so obliging - kept on about short notice cancellation and how was I going to pay the cancellation fee. I did point out that I didn't phone them Saturday because I didn't have the cold then and I couldn't phone yesterday 'cos it was Sunday and they were closed  I also pointed out that THEY had cancelled my previous 2 appointment because the dentist had Covid


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> I had 3 appointments planned for today -
> dental hygienist
> dental check up
> MRI scan for my painful neck
> Now I've got to cancel all 3 as Saturday I started a sore, itchy throat (usually a sure indication I'm starting a cold); woke this morning and all I can do is croak and can hardly swallow. As all 3 will require me to be laid flat on my back and will definitely start me coughing/choking I need to cancel and rebook  D*amned nuisance - especially as I've been waiting months for a referral for the MRI, just hope I can another appointment soon. Plus the dentist had already cancelled my last 2 appointments as she had Covid !! (I've done 2 LFT tests and they were both negative so at least I know it's 'only' a cold.


Oh what a nuisance having to cancel, especially the MRI. I hope you don't have a long wait, it's no fun with a painful neck is it?
Glad it's only a rotten cold though and not covid.
Snuggle down (if you can find room), lots of soothing drinks and a good romcom.


----------



## ewelsh

Bertie'sMum said:


> I take a Vitamin D tablet (to boost my immunity and protect my old bones) everyday - have done for years and very,very rarely get a cold so heaven only knows where this one has come from !
> And @ewelsh I did manage to rearrange the MRI for Tuesday next week  The dentist wasn't so obliging - kept on about short notice cancellation and how was I going to pay the cancellation fee. I did point out that I didn't phone them Saturday because I didn't have the cold then and I couldn't phone yesterday 'cos it was Sunday and they were closed  I also pointed out that THEY had cancelled my previous 2 appointment because the dentist had Covid


@Bertie'sMum that really bad of your dentist….. if you had gone with a cold they would have told you off for spreading germs, honestly you can't win can you! Good for you sticking up for yourself, I hope you don't have to pay Cancellation fees!


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie looking pretty










"smile for the camera Lottie"










oh dear!


----------



## lillytheunicorn

ewelsh said:


> Lottie looking pretty
> 
> View attachment 485866
> 
> 
> "smile for the camera Lottie"
> 
> View attachment 485867
> 
> 
> oh dear!


She is so beautiful


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Lottie looking pretty
> 
> View attachment 485866
> 
> 
> "smile for the camera Lottie"
> 
> View attachment 485867
> 
> 
> oh dear!


OK, what have you done to upset her?


----------



## ewelsh

lillytheunicorn said:


> She is so beautiful


Thank you, I think so too. 



Charity said:


> OK, what have you done to upset her?


Ummmm she was about to spend a penny and I interrupted her


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova is sat in my usual seat…looks like I'll have to sit on the floor, she's too cute too move!


----------



## SbanR

Carol's jumper


----------



## ewelsh

I like Carol even more now


----------



## blackislegirl

Dinner time. Left to right, Rupert Bear, Tiger Lily and Rufus








..


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you went to work and left me all day long! So I've been having adventures with Human Daddy. We did some DIY and I have been busy guarding the garden and checking the foxes haven't been digging up your wallflowers. See how helpful I am"


----------



## Cully

blackislegirl said:


> Dinner time. Left to right, Rupert Bear, Tiger Lily and Rufus
> 
> View attachment 485912
> ..


Tails all pointing the same way!


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you went to work and left me all day long! So I've been having adventures with Human Daddy. We did some DIY and I have been busy guarding the garden and checking the foxes haven't been digging up your wallflowers. See how helpful I am"
> 
> View attachment 485914
> View attachment 485915
> View attachment 485916
> View attachment 485917


Hope you get well paid for all your stirling work Oscar xx


----------



## ewelsh

Good job Oscar Woo, goodness me you work hard xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well the weather is so lovely (could I have been any luckier picking a week off??)I couldn't put off doing some gardening (although 5 hours in and you wouldn't know I'd done anything).

But so lovely to be joined by Lola enjoying the sunshine (do wish I could capture her beauty better)










lawn mowing is still on the "to do" list.

I've walked another 21 miles mon-tue taking my total for March to 120. Not many miles planned for today though as off horse riding.


----------



## Bettybobbins

Our Meiko who has us on our toes constantly and then Meiko with suki our growth restricted 4 yo (black) and ronin. Akira seems to have evaded recent photo opportunities


----------



## Cully

Bettybobbins said:


> Our Meiko who has us on our toes constantly and then Meiko with suki our growth restricted 4 yo (black) and ronin. Akira seems to have evaded recent photo opportunities
> View attachment 485954
> View attachment 485955


I love the way you've got them to pose all together


----------



## 1507601

Our bread bin broke, so I took the front off and put a scarf in it to make a cat bed. It's been a massive success! Triss absolutely loves it, she immediately got in when she saw it and must be spending all her sleeping hours in there at the moment.


----------



## Charity

Lucy2020 said:


> Our bread bin broke, so I took the front off and put a scarf in it to make a cat bed. It's been a massive success! Triss absolutely loves it, she immediately got in when she saw it and must be spending all her sleeping hours in there at the moment.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Brilliant idea


----------



## Cully

@Lucy2020 Brilliant bit of recycling there I think.


----------



## TriTri

Poor Max had to go to the vets on Monday and is being treated for conjunctivitis. I had been bathing his eye regularly but took him in when the second eye started to look watery too.

And you know who turned up yesterday late afternoon…


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> View attachment 485964
> View attachment 485965
> Poor Max had to go to the vets on Monday and is being treated for conjunctivitis. I had been bathing his eye regularly but took him in when the second eye started to look watery too.
> 
> And you know who turned up yesterday late afternoon…


Aw poor Max, his eyes must have been so sore. I hope they are getting better now. Is he ok having his eyes bathed?
And hello Charlie boy, it's nice of you to pay a visit.
Moo says meowoooo!


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Aw poor Max, his eyes must have been so sore. I hope they are getting better now. Is he ok having his eyes bathed?
> And hello Charlie boy, it's nice of you to pay a visit.
> Moo says meowoooo!


Thank you, Moo too :Hilarious.

Max doesn't like his eyes bathed, or the eye drops, but I just have to get on with it, capture him, get it done, then release him :Hilarious, then distract him with a treat so he's soon forgotten all about it. His eyes look so much better after. One was watery looking, no discharge seen in the corners of the eye(s), just bits from the garden stuck to him there. I'd bathe it and it would look ok and then it would start up again. The antibiotics seemed to work instantly. They are called Isathal…… gets VERY messy when I put them in and Max shakes his head before I've had a chance to gently rub them in (from the outside area of his eye). He wouldn't be Max if he didn't get me covered in yuck.

Meowww back at ya beautiful Misty.

Here he is now…


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> View attachment 485973
> View attachment 485974
> View attachment 485975
> 
> Thank you, Moo too :Hilarious.
> 
> Max doesn't like his eyes bathed, or the eye drops, but I just have to get on with it, capture him, get it done, then release him :Hilarious, then distract him with a treat so he's soon forgotten all about it. His eyes look so much better after. One was watery looking, no discharge seen in the corners of the eye(s), just bits from the garden stuck to him there. I'd bathe it and it would look ok and then it would start up again. The antibiotics seemed to work instantly. They are called Isathal…… gets VERY messy when I put them in and Max shakes his head before I've had a chance to gently rub them in (from the outside area of his eye). He wouldn't be Max if he didn't get me covered in yuck.
> 
> Meowww back at ya beautiful Misty.
> 
> Here he is now…
> 
> View attachment 485973
> View attachment 485974
> View attachment 485975


Poor Max, hope he's starting to feel better now xx


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Poor Max, hope he's starting to feel better now xx


Thank you @Charity . Here he is now, snuggled up next to me .


----------



## raysmyheart

TriTri said:


> Thank you @Charity . Here he is now, snuggled up next to me .
> View attachment 485981


Feel better real soon, Max.♥


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> Well the weather is so lovely (could I have been any luckier picking a week off??)I couldn't put off doing some gardening (although 5 hours in and you wouldn't know I'd done anything).
> 
> But so lovely to be joined by Lola enjoying the sunshine (do wish I could capture her beauty better)
> 
> View attachment 485951
> 
> 
> lawn mowing is still on the "to do" list.
> 
> I've walked another 21 miles mon-tue taking my total for March to 120. Not many miles planned for today though as off horse riding.


I think Lola is just beautiful



TriTri said:


> View attachment 485964
> View attachment 485965
> Poor Max had to go to the vets on Monday and is being treated for conjunctivitis. I had been bathing his eye regularly but took him in when the second eye started to look watery too.
> 
> And you know who turned up yesterday late afternoon…


Aw big kiss Max, hope your eyes get better soon, your coat is beautiful x


----------



## Bethanjane22

In my next life, I'm coming back as a cat.


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> In my next life, I'm coming back as a cat.
> 
> View attachment 486003


I wonder why????


----------



## SbanR

Catnip growing well. Ollie having his morning fix


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Catnip growing well. Ollie having his morning fix
> View attachment 486004
> View attachment 486005


Bunty and Toppy have been doing the same, checking out my home grown catmint. I think Bunty inhaled a bit too deeply




























Then Toppy decided he'd rather join me for a cuppa


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty and Toppy have been doing the same, checking out my home grown catmint. I think Bunty inhaled a bit too deeply
> 
> View attachment 486011
> 
> 
> View attachment 486013
> 
> 
> View attachment 486015
> 
> 
> Then Toppy decided he'd rather join me for a cuppa
> 
> View attachment 486017


Oh Bunty that did make me laugh.:Hilarious
I'd love to grow some here but being a communal garden all the local cats would be high as kites under my window!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bunty! That is just the most brilliant photo


----------



## TonyG

Charity said:


> Bunty and Toppy have been doing the same, checking out my home grown catmint. I think Bunty inhaled a bit too deeply
> 
> View attachment 486011
> 
> 
> View attachment 486013
> 
> 
> View attachment 486015
> 
> 
> Then Toppy decided he'd rather join me for a cuppa
> 
> View attachment 486017


----------



## TortiebutNice

Smudge doing her yoga earlier 







Couldn't help but laugh at the expression on her face and look at where that hind leg is :Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

raysmyheart said:


> Feel better real soon, Max.♥


Thank you @raysmyheart and @ewelsh 

My catnip only has a few leaves ; lucky you @SbanR & @Charity , you have lots of leaves. Lucky cats :Cat:Cat:Cat.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Bunty and Toppy have been doing the same, checking out my home grown catmint. I think Bunty inhaled a bit too deeply
> 
> View attachment 486011
> 
> 
> View attachment 486013
> 
> 
> View attachment 486015
> 
> 
> Then Toppy decided he'd rather join me for a cuppa
> 
> View attachment 486017


Bunty :Hilarious:Hilarious Toppy that is a beautiful photo of you in your garden x


----------



## ewelsh

Libby has her eyes on that damn pigeon


----------



## H.M

All 3 in one photo. This has to be one of the best picture I've taken.









And why does Oreo look so ADORABLE?!


----------



## TriTri

H.M said:


> All 3 in one photo. This has to be one of the best picture I've taken.
> View attachment 486085
> 
> 
> And why does Oreo look so ADORABLE?!
> View attachment 486087


Why? Because Oreo is so adorable of course.

Yes a great photo, well done. It's especially nice to have treasured photos of cats together ❤.


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Libby has her eyes on that damn pigeon
> 
> View attachment 486083


That's a well positioned bird feeder @ewelsh. It looks like Libby has the best spot in the house. What a lovely view.


----------



## ewelsh

TriTri said:


> That's a well positioned bird feeder @ewelsh. It looks like Libby has the best spot in the house. What a lovely view.


Yes I had the bird feeder deliberately put there for the cats to see, then of course the birds were so close to the windows, I had to put butterfly stickers over my windows. Libby loves that spot but is gunning for that pigeon :Hilarious


----------



## blackislegirl

My gang too love to watch the bird table. Twice recently I have seen Rufus jump up....he didn't manage to land on the table, but got close enough both times to give a woodpigeon a fright.

Today I was having lunch near the window when I saw a ginger flash from the corner of my eye. Rufus had made it!

















Bear and Tiger were excited by this new development. Tiger, though smaller, is the better jumper of the two. She was not to be outdone - and she ended up eating some birdseed!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, how lovely of you to neaten up one of my favourite places to be. I'm just testing Human Daddy's workmanship on the bed edging…it seems okay"

















(How is it possible to be so handsome? How?)


----------



## Charity

Oh Oscar, you do love your garden don't you? Hope you're enjoying the lovely sunshine xx


----------



## raysmyheart

TortiebutNice said:


> Smudge doing her yoga earlier
> View attachment 486043
> 
> Couldn't help but laugh at the expression on her face and look at where that hind leg is :Hilarious


That's incredible! Smudge has such beautiful colors in her fur.


----------



## ewelsh

Sharing the sun rays,


----------



## ewelsh

ewelsh said:


> Sharing the sun rays,
> 
> View attachment 486229



View attachment 486231


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Sharing the sun rays,
> 
> View attachment 486229


Aw that's a lovely photo.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Spoilt? No, of course not!

(photo shows Luna watching Cat TV on YouTube on my phone)


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> Spoilt? No, of course not!
> 
> (photo shows Luna watching Cat TV on YouTube on my phone)
> 
> View attachment 486253


And holding your hand steady


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri snoozing away in paradise


----------



## Smuge




----------



## UnderThePaw

It's been a lazy and long-leggedy day around here….

Theo relaxing this morning










And Rosie making it very hard for me to go to bed tonight….


----------



## TonyG

The choice is comfy cat tree bed or dusty top of unit cabinet, where shall I go…?


----------



## bluesunbeam

Tony Gussin said:


> The choice is comfy cat tree bed or dusty top of unit cabinet, where shall I go…?


 Great to see how settled and happy Molly is Tony Gussin. I love the bird of prey - the face looks like a toned down Martinware 'Wally Bird' face.


----------



## TonyG

bluesunbeam said:


> Great to see how settled and happy Molly is Tony Gussin. I love the bird of prey - the face looks like a toned down Martinware 'Wally Bird' face.


It was something my late dad carved many years ago as part of a requirement for his carpentry qualification.
He was always quite self deprecating about it and said carving wasn't his forte, but it's always looked pretty good to me.


----------



## Ringypie

Iz Flint! He was wild this afternoon charging around the house terrorising the siameses!


----------



## TonyG

Ringypie said:


> View attachment 486409
> 
> Iz Flint! He was wild this afternoon charging around the house terrorising the siameses!


----------



## Cully

Ringypie said:


> View attachment 486409
> 
> Iz Flint! He was wild this afternoon charging around the house terrorising the siameses!


Sounds like he had a fit of the zoomies. Quite a common event here. Misty runs around jumping up walls and shouting at the 'dragons' within?! 
Hope the meezers aren't too scared of the gorgeous Flint.


----------



## UnderThePaw

Question: has anyone ever successfully brushed a kitten?? The brush just seems way too exciting to get anything done 




























Featuring a Rosie-cat who is losing her coat for the first time but will remain scruffy and Ungroomed!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

UnderThePaw said:


> Question: has anyone ever successfully brushed a kitten?? The brush just seems way too exciting to get anything done
> 
> View attachment 486457
> 
> 
> View attachment 486459
> 
> 
> View attachment 486461
> 
> 
> Featuring a Rosie-cat who is losing her coat for the first time but will remain scruffy and Ungroomed!


Mine's 10 years old and STILL thinks that being brushed is the best game ever  Even better if Mum leaves the brush on the floor so that she can "brush" herself !!


----------



## Cully

Misty tries to bite me when I brush her but my son obviously has a magic touch. She comes running when he picks it up and purrs like a motorbike engine.


----------



## H.M

Oreo and the two black kittens have seen each other a few times at a distance but today one the kittens approached Oreo. Oreo was calm and he even smiled while sniffing the air. Oreo is very friendly to other cats unless they are bullies. They sat like that for about 2 mins.









Family friends cat loved me. I started petting him then he licked my hand none stop. Then when the person was talking to me I stopped petting for a bit and then suddenly he reached his paw out and tapped my shoulder. He wanted me to pet him more. It was so adorable. I said I wanted to take him home with me.


----------



## ewelsh

Guess who set the alarm off at stupid o clock today


----------



## Nealh

A lovely ginger tom, my favourite cat colour, Mr Tom does like wise with his paw. Very occasionally he lightly use his teeth on a hand to say 'oy'.


----------



## Ringypie

Cully said:


> Sounds like he had a fit of the zoomies. Quite a common event here. Misty runs around jumping up walls and shouting at the 'dragons' within?!
> Hope the meezers aren't too scared of the gorgeous Flint.


It usually either ends up with him having a ding dong with Parsnip  as Parsnip lacks a sense of humour in these situations so we end up adjudicating - or he has a good old play with Cosmo who enjoys such antics!


----------



## lillytheunicorn

It's snowing here, where can you find my Norwegian Forest cat?










Under her SS blanket @Charity knitted for her


----------



## Jesthar

Lorelei vs the weather - and how do we have snow after the glorious sun of last week?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=298302659090216


----------



## Cully

It's no good young lady, you've got to have your pill.








Now don't make me come up there. Your furry friend won't save you!


----------



## Jaf

Alfie is so big now! And handsome. And still a sweetie pie.










Izzy is still tiny. But gorgeous and funny. Love it when they gallop around.


----------



## Charity

It's the weekend so time to wind down


----------



## Britt

Streetcat Bob Memorial. The eyes don't match, it could be any cat. Bob was unique.


----------



## Bethanjane22

We've had a lazy morning, now it's time for some fresh air


----------



## Charity

Toppy said the vet told him he must have complete rest for the next week and then only be put on light duties. What!! He's such a little liar


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy said the vet told him he must have complete rest for the next week and then only be put on light duties. What!! He's such a little liar
> 
> View attachment 486813
> 
> 
> View attachment 486815


Nice try Toppers.


----------



## Karl43

Chewies had a terrible day today. Just sleeping and eating. The days of playing long gone. 

She just got up. Got a right tuft of chest hair on her:Cat


----------



## Willow_Warren

They are taking it easy on a Monday

8am









10.30am


----------



## GingerNinja

Karl43 said:


> Chewies had a terrible day today. Just sleeping and eating. The days of playing long gone.
> 
> She just got up. Got a right tuft of chest hair on her:Cat
> 
> View attachment 486853
> View attachment 486855


Liked for the lovely pics not the fact that Chewie has had a bad day..... when is her next blood test?


----------



## Bettybobbins

When zooplus arrives and you have a huge job of cat food jenga. The treats have a separate hiding spot still stalking them as some of the favourites are still
Out of stock


----------



## Karl43

GingerNinja said:


> Liked for the lovely pics not the fact that Chewie has had a bad day..... when is her next blood test?


I know, no need to explain 

Not until the 12th. She's been on reduced dose for 10 days now (7.5mg). She's not worse than before the dosage reduction, she just has these awful ups and downs (more downs and the ups aren't very up)

Im watching her like a hawkigeon

Her respiration rate is lovely, much more settled, still eating, no pica activities, no guzzling water like she was. Her pooping has gone a little abnormal since the meds, so watching that.


----------



## GingerNinja

Karl43 said:


> I know, no need to explain
> 
> Not until the 12th. She's been on reduced dose for 10 days now (7.5mg). She's not worse than before the dosage reduction, she just has these awful ups and downs (more downs and the ups aren't very up)
> 
> Im watching her like a hawkigeon
> 
> Her respiration rate is lovely, much more settled, still eating, no pica activities, no guzzling water like she was. Her pooping has gone a little abnormal since the meds, so watching that.


I remember all those things! I actually have a spreadsheet of the daily meds, comments on how Luna was and PCV values when she'd had a blood test, so I could keep track and see if there was a pattern..... there wasn't!

Sending continued positive vibes for your special girl xx


----------



## Karl43

GingerNinja said:


> I remember all those things! I actually have a spreadsheet of the daily meds, comments on how Luna was and PCV values when she'd had a blood test, so I could keep track and see if there was a pattern..... there wasn't!
> 
> Sending continued positive vibes for your special girl xx


I might ask the vet for a copy of the first results because I never saw them, it was just a phone call which basically said, everything is much better, she is barely anemic and the white cells are just ever so slightly up, or it could have been down, I can't remember

They went on to say they were happy and she was in no danger, and that was good enough for me at the time.

However, it might be of interest to have the full results and then when I get the blood tests done for her on the 12th, compare the two.

She has to stay on this reduced dose for 4-6 weeks. I'm going to go with the 6, I don't want to rush anything.

Thank you for the kind words, it's not easy.

I meant to ask, is Luna still with you???


----------



## GingerNinja

Karl43 said:


> I meant to ask, is Luna still with you???


Yes she is  She will be 10 this year, she was 18 months old when diagnosed so she has done fantastically well :Cat


----------



## Smuge

We finally added fish this afternoon, just 10 baby live bearers. Tali hasn't moved in hours


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Smuge said:


> We finally added fish this afternoon, just 10 baby live bearers. Tali hasn't moved in hours
> 
> View attachment 486927


Lucky Smuge your very own "live" Cat TV


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> We finally added fish this afternoon, just 10 baby live bearers. Tali hasn't moved in hours
> 
> View attachment 486927


I wonder if she'll go fishing overnight


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh lorks! I was just thinking the same....!


----------



## Smuge

Bertie'sMum said:


> Lucky Smuge your very own "live" Cat TV


She is currently curled up fast asleep on the floor in front of the tank like a guard dog. Never seen her sleep on the floor in my life.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, Tali, you never know what those pesky little wiggly fishies will get up to if you're not guarding them


----------



## Nealh

3D tv for cats.


----------



## Karl43

GingerNinja said:


> Yes she is  She will be 10 this year, she was 18 months old when diagnosed so she has done fantastically well :Cat


Aww that's brilliant


----------



## Nealh

Mr Tom's nap interfered with again as Tigger wants to play.









She gave up in the end as Mr Tom didn't react.


----------



## Karl43

Good day today and gave her a little brush.

I don't know what's going on in the second photo, I think she was in the middle of licking her chops


----------



## Smuge

Not really sure what's going on here anymore

Edit.

Nevermind she has now resumed tormenting the baby fish. This is the greatest cat toy ever


----------



## bluesunbeam

Smuge said:


> Not really sure what's going on here anymore


 It quite simple really.....she waits . She waits because she knows that one day, maybe not tomorrow, maybe not next month, maybe not even this year but one day you will slip up and leave the top open and then....:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## UnderThePaw

Found my wee Rosie in a gift bag when I wandered into the kitchen tonight….










Then when spending the evening at my mum's spotted her beautiful Marney in a box… a night to be in things for our family cats!


----------



## bluesunbeam

UnderThePaw said:


> Then when spending the evening at my mum's spotted her beautiful Marney in a box… a night to be in things for our family cats!


Love Marneys eyebrows


----------



## Bethanjane22

Anyone want an alarm clock?

This one is faulty and seems to think that anywhere between 5am-5:30am is my time to wake up. She has been warned by her cat Dad that one more pre-alarm wake up will result in confinement to the kitchen at night. All she wants is attention  just at the wrong time!


----------



## GingerNinja

I'll take her @Bethanjane22 

Keep waking up at silly o'clock anyway so may as well have a little beauty to keep me company!


----------



## UnderThePaw

Smuge said:


> View attachment 487029
> 
> 
> Not really sure what's going on here anymore
> 
> Edit.
> 
> Nevermind she has now resumed tormenting the baby fish. This is the greatest cat toy ever
> View attachment 487031
> 
> View attachment 487033


I am loving this. We have recently adopted our first fish! He is Rosie's favourite thing in the world ever!! I can only imagine what my two would make of a cat tv this lovely and big!


----------



## Bethanjane22

GingerNinja said:


> I'll take her @Bethanjane22
> 
> Keep waking up at silly o'clock anyway so may as well have a little beauty to keep me company!


I'll pop her in a box and send her over to you! She can be your nocturnal buddy :Hilarious


----------



## Bethanjane22

I'm not entirely certain, but I think Luna might be a bit annoyed at how close Nova is to her…


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> I'm not entirely certain, but I think Luna might be a bit annoyed at how close Nova is to her…
> 
> View attachment 487079


She does look annoyed:Bag but Nova is cautious and will make good her escape if necessary
(Did she have to?)


----------



## Bethanjane22

SbanR said:


> She does look annoyed:Bag but Nova is cautious and will make good her escape if necessary
> (Did she have to?)


I ended up gently scooting Nova over a bit and I reclaimed my seat between them. Thankfully not handbags at dawn!


----------



## SbanR

More drugs


----------



## TonyG

SbanR said:


> More drugs
> View attachment 487123
> View attachment 487125
> View attachment 487127
> View attachment 487129


----------



## Karl43

What a difference 6 weeks makes. When she was poorly and taken today:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww Chewie, you are looking super! So pleased she's doing well @Karl43  Excellent tending skills from you, Slave


----------



## Charity

Karl43 said:


> What a difference 6 weeks makes. When she was poorly and taken today:Cat
> View attachment 487147
> View attachment 487149


She looks much better. She's so pretty


----------



## Nealh

The eyes say it all.


----------



## Karl43

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww Chewie, you are looking super! So pleased she's doing well @Karl43  Excellent tending skills from you, Slave


That's what £5,000 worth of "tending" does lol 
Thank you she is getting there slowly


----------



## Karl43

Thank you all


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Karl43 said:


> That's what £5,000 worth of "tending" does lol
> Thank you she is getting there slowly


Yep. I know that feeling all too well. What else can we do, though?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Bethanjane22 said:


> I'm not entirely certain, but I think Luna might be a bit annoyed at how close Nova is to her…
> 
> View attachment 487079


OMG she'd give "Grumpy Cat" a run for his money with that face


----------



## Chold

Favourite spot.

He hates the camera, can you tell?


----------



## Bethanjane22

These two have decided to be nice to each other today, I won't hold my breath that it'll last!


----------



## Charity

We've got enough beds for a football team but Bunty always has to muscle in on Toppy's quiet moments, poor boy.


----------



## SbanR

Early morning high jinks


----------



## Mrs Funkin

High jinks indeed, young Ollie! Be careful up there


----------



## Willow_Warren

My old man enjoying the sunshine x


----------



## Bethanjane22

Glad to see our window frosting is doing it's job  neighbourhood watch's newest recruit.


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Glad to see our window frosting is doing it's job  neighbourhood watch's newest recruit.
> 
> View attachment 487353


What a lovely picture


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That is a great picture @Bethanjane22


----------



## Karl43

Excuse the bobbly carpet, I'll give you two guesses as to who destroyed that. Chewie come to sit with me in the sun. She's got her second haematology tomorrow.


----------



## Charity

Karl43 said:


> Excuse the bobbly carpet, I'll give you two guesses as to who destroyed that. Chewie come to sit with me in the sun. She's got her second haematology tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 487427
> View attachment 487425


Good luck with the blood test tomorrow Chewie.


----------



## UnderThePaw

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 487289
> 
> 
> My old man enjoying the sunshine x


Ahhh he is lovely x


----------



## Arny

Thanks @Psygon for making me aware of pets and pods.
Isla loves the new bed.


----------



## Nealh

In the garden Mr Tom isn't very accepting of other interlopers on his territory, only the late Button his housemate. Since losing his mate he has allowed Monty from two doors down to get a bit nearer but is vary wary of him and often will chase him off, today for the first time they shared the same space for 10 mins. Mr Tom may be missing some company as Tigger is at the vets right now having undergone her spay.

Monty the Grey is looking very pensive and knows Mr Tom isn't best keen on him, this closeness can be a bit fraught for the pair of them. A few mins earlier Mr Tom did gingerly (excuse the pun) creep towards him and sniff him out without any cat fighting so might be a tentative start to trying to accept him visiting.

















P.S.
Just had the phone call my little girl can be picked up at 15.30 from her procedure, me thinks she won't be best pleased with me.


----------



## Nealh

We are having a little bit of R & R following todays dramatic event for her, she isn't over displeased with me.
Not ready for the cat walk but here she is with her little recovery suit on, it is a tad large but overall doesn't seem to bother her to much.
Initially she went and found Mr Tom and laid next to him for some sympathy, I quickly followed in case he reacted to the veterinary smell on her but all was ok and he comforted her for a few minutes.

Spayed and chipped and another £154 lighter, that's is now over £300 all in all including her three rounds of vac's worming and the flea control I administered. I also forgot the couple hundred in ZP costs for better quality food.
She is worth it though and is looking to be a nice addition for us and Mr Tom to have around for company, one thing I don't mind spending money on is my pets.

Rubbish pic which the phone takes.









A better one from my aged battered finepixs5800 camera.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Nealh said:


> We are having a little bit of R & R following todays dramatic event for her, she isn't over displeased with me.
> Not ready for the cat walk but here she is with her little recover suit on, it is a tad large but overall doesn't seem to bother her to much.
> Initially she went and found Mr Tom and laid next to him for some sympathy, I quickly followed in case he reacted to the veterinary smell on her but all was ok and he comforted her for a few minutes.
> 
> Spayed and chipped and another £154 lighter, that's is now over £300 all in all including her three rounds of vac's worming and the flea control I administered. I also forgot the couple hundred in ZP costs for better quality food.
> She is worth it though and is looking to be a nice addition for us and Mr Tom to have around for company, one thing I don't mind spending money on is my pets.
> 
> Rubbish pic which the phone takes.
> View attachment 487541
> 
> 
> A better one from my aged battered finepixs5800 camera.
> View attachment 487543


I think she looks fetching in her new jammies!! Hope she recovers quickly


----------



## Nealh

Thank you BMR, she's doing quite well. A little confused and wary with me at the mo, giving me a little bit of the evil eye.
She's walking around and not sure where to be either up stairs or down, I have syringe fed her 10mls of food just to try and fill the void.
The pic above has reminded me the cat fleece needs washing again, stains are feed stains as she has me well trained.

We are back at the vets Thursday afternoon for a a check over as they will be closed for Easter for 4 days, unfortunately I shall be working as normal nearly but do get Sunday off.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Nealh said:


> Thank you BMR, she's doing quite well. A little confused and wary with me at the mo, giving me a little bit of the evil eye.
> She's walking around and not sure where to be either up stairs or down, I have syringe fed her 10mls of food just to try and fill the void.
> The pic above has reminded me the cat fleece needs washing again, stains are feed stains as she has me well trained.
> 
> We are back at the vets Thursday afternoon for a a check over as they will be closed for Easter for 4 days, unfortunately I shall be working as normal nearly but do get Sunday off.


My Miri was very disorientated after she was spayed! She was a bit wobbly and out of sorts for a good few hours but once she found a place to settle down and have a snooze she was fine.


----------



## Nealh

I have since given her a another 10mls of warmed food via syringe which she has eaten and for now she has settled on my lap, bless her.
The vet said no need to restrict her movement indoors but not to let her out, she said a bit of gentle exercise will help the healing.
She has some Metacam for the next few days for pain relief and her stitched wound is covered also by a plaster under the jammies. She isn't purring though but gurgling where the breather tube was put down her, I had this before with one of my cats and it clears up eventually.


----------



## Nealh

After todays traumas and stress, flaked out on my masters lap.


----------



## Jaf

Trying to watch telly...bit distracted by Alfie tum. Izzy on the chair, Sausage on the sofa arm.


----------



## UnderThePaw

Our fish got a new tank yesterday.. naturally the cats had some exploring of it to do… never seen them look more reminiscent of the Lady and the Tramp scene!


----------



## Charity

UnderThePaw said:


> Our fish got a new tank yesterday.. naturally the cats had some exploring of it to do… never seen them look more reminiscent of the Lady and the Tramp scene!
> 
> View attachment 487593


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Those poor fish but at least it keeps the cats out of mischief


----------



## Nealh

Pretty much back to normal this morning and quite lively, she isn't able to wash her body with the jammies on but has the cleanest legs and tail of any feline I would say.


----------



## GingerNinja

They're behind you!










Ginkgo has a fan club but he's playing hard to get


----------



## slartibartfast

The best bed ever!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Those two, always sleeping that way, since Mystique was just a tiny kitten.


----------



## slartibartfast

Any Firefly fans here???
First, I apologize for my English, I'm not a native speaker, there may be some grammar mistakes. Dean is such a hero, he saved his little sister, he deserves a song. and what is better that 'Ballad of Jayne Cobb'.
Newest pictures of Dean:























And now the song:

Dean, the cat they call Dean
Was born on the streets
And looking for food
Stood with his tail up
And looking so cute
My love for him now
Ain't hard to explain
The hero of Warsaw,
The cat they call Dean.
My Dean saw his sister's eye breaking
He heard her painful lament
And he saw that their parents can't handle it
They just can't do a thing
So he said: You can't suffer, little sister
He said: You are the World to me
Dean grabbed her by her scruff
And dragged to the feeding site
'Save her' he cried
Now here is what separates heroes
From common folk like you and I
The cat they call Dean
Didn't care for himself
Willing to sacrifice everything for his sister's life
He dropped her on my lap
To take her to the vets
The cat they call Dean was in his own home the next day

I was about to make that song for ages, Dean is such a hero!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Libby is off next week to have her toothy pegs out, today her new carrier arrived, very posh for us.

This is how the investigation went.

Libby " what's this then Mummy, it smells odd"










Me " It's a new posh carrier just for Princesses"










Libby " I don't like it"










Libby " well this is much better"










Me " ummmmmm"










Libby " yesssss I like this one more, send that other thing back"










Me " typical "


----------



## Charity

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious. That's right Libby, you tell your Mum who's boss


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Libby is off next week to have her toothy pegs out, today her new carrier arrived, very posh for us.
> 
> This is how the investigation went.
> 
> Libby " what's this then Mummy, it smells odd"
> 
> View attachment 487701
> 
> 
> Me " It's a new posh carrier just for Princesses"
> 
> View attachment 487703
> 
> 
> Libby " I don't like it"
> 
> View attachment 487705
> 
> 
> Libby " well this is much better"
> 
> View attachment 487707
> 
> 
> Me " ummmmmm"
> 
> View attachment 487709
> 
> 
> Libby " yesssss I like this one more, send that other thing back"
> 
> View attachment 487711
> 
> 
> Me " typical "


Very similar to the ones I have for my two 

Although they're not overly keen on theirs either!


----------



## Bethanjane22

A brief respite between squabbles for these two, only because the hoover was out and they both hate it!


----------



## Gatobonito

They're gorgeous.


----------



## Ringypie

Cosmo's latest thing is sitting in this bag! He's been in and out of it all evening


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Ringypie said:


> View attachment 487775
> Cosmo's latest thing is sitting in this bag! He's been in and out of it all evening


Wouldn't it be nice to get a Cosmo free with every bag purchased ?????????????


----------



## Ringypie

Bertie'sMum said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to get a Cosmo free with every bag purchased ?????????????


A very cute little free gift! Flint actually won the bag, which was full of goodies, in a photo comp several christmases ago!


----------



## Ringypie

When you come up the stairs and see this! Please excuse the horrid wall - currently renovating!


----------



## UnderThePaw

The kids got new beds today… all drilling overseen by Theo, all mattresses tested by Rosie, and a wee shot of them curling themselves in our bedroom when they were in the absolute huff that they weren't allowed in for most of the building effort on account of chewing the wood / generally getting in the way! Kids are asleep now and cats eyeing up the bottom of their beds for their night!


----------



## Karl43

My little lady plodding on best she can


----------



## SbanR

Karl43 said:


> My little lady plodding on best she can
> 
> View attachment 487889


She is beautiful.


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie is flat out after a long night out


----------



## Cully

Ringypie said:


> When you come up the stairs and see this! Please excuse the horrid wall - currently renovating!
> View attachment 487807


What HAD you done wrong? Looks like an ambush to me.


----------



## SbanR

It's a tough life


----------



## Willsee

Charlie enjoying a shady spot


----------



## UnderThePaw

A couple of days ago our cat tree (which in its defence had been put through the mill by two kittens and intermittently climbed on by a wayward toddler) broke, and we had to take it down. Theo, whose favourite bed was the hanging basket, has mournfully tested out other spots over the past two days, but today we got a replacement and he couldn't even wait for it to be built before getting in…










He actually stayed in there while it got moved into its spot.. 









…. and is now snoring like he's been waiting for days for a proper sleep! :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

UnderThePaw said:


> A couple of days ago our cat tree (which in its defence had been put through the mill by two kittens and intermittently climbed on by a wayward toddler) broke, and we had to take it down. Theo, whose favourite bed was the hanging basket, has mournfully tested out other spots over the past two days, but today we got a replacement and he couldn't even wait for it to be built before getting in…
> 
> View attachment 487959
> 
> 
> He actually stayed in there while it got moved into its spot..
> View attachment 487961
> 
> 
> …. and is now snoring like he's been waiting for days for a proper sleep! :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 487965


Obviously a big hit by the looks of it


----------



## GingerNinja

UnderThePaw said:


> A couple of days ago our cat tree (which in its defence had been put through the mill by two kittens and intermittently climbed on by a wayward toddler) broke, and we had to take it down. Theo, whose favourite bed was the hanging basket, has mournfully tested out other spots over the past two days, but today we got a replacement and he couldn't even wait for it to be built before getting in…
> 
> View attachment 487959
> 
> 
> He actually stayed in there while it got moved into its spot..
> View attachment 487961
> 
> 
> …. and is now snoring like he's been waiting for days for a proper sleep! :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 487965


Bless him :Kiss


----------



## ewelsh

UnderThePaw said:


> A couple of days ago our cat tree (which in its defence had been put through the mill by two kittens and intermittently climbed on by a wayward toddler) broke, and we had to take it down. Theo, whose favourite bed was the hanging basket, has mournfully tested out other spots over the past two days, but today we got a replacement and he couldn't even wait for it to be built before getting in…
> 
> View attachment 487959
> 
> 
> He actually stayed in there while it got moved into its spot..
> View attachment 487961
> 
> 
> …. and is now snoring like he's been waiting for days for a proper sleep! :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 487965


Oh bless his little heart


----------



## Nicola234

Wee Indie x


----------



## Bethanjane22

Look mum I'm an Angel, can't you see my halo? 
(Her reflection however looks a little bit more sinister!)


----------



## Willow_Warren

Bethanjane22 said:


> Look mum I'm an Angel, can't you see my halo?
> (Her reflection however looks a little bit more sinister!)
> View attachment 488139


Oh my


----------



## Willow_Warren

All cute cuddled up on the sofa (before I got the vacuum out)









and he just can't help himself where a box is concerned










H x


----------



## Ringypie

Everyone was napping on the sofa this morning


----------



## Karl43

Nicola234 said:


> Wee Indie x
> 
> View attachment 488011
> View attachment 488013
> View attachment 488015


Too cute


----------



## TonyG

We wants it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Flint, Parsnip, Cosmo! You are a joyous trio


----------



## Jojomomo

Mr elegant :Hilarious


----------



## bluesunbeam

I think that Smudge is praying that her dad will get off his lazy behind and refill her hot water bottle with some water that is actually hot.


----------



## bluesunbeam

Given up with the cold water bottle so is settling for a warm lap and a tummy rub.


----------



## Karl43

Chewie has never been a lap cat since she was spayed but she does show her affection in other ways.

I have Achilles tendonitis and was doing my routine daily exercises and for the entirety of it she came into the room and sat next to my feet until I finished


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Jojomomo said:


> View attachment 488183
> 
> 
> Mr elegant :Hilarious


Oh my  That tummy is just inviting me to blow raspberries on it


----------



## Charity

We had a workman in yesterday which ruined Her Ladyship's day so she's relaxing today.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> We had a workman in yesterday which ruined Her Ladyship's day so she's relaxing today.
> 
> View attachment 488283


Have they finished now? Poor Bunty having her peace and quiet spoilt by pesky workmen. Not on is it?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Have they finished now? Poor Bunty having her peace and quiet spoilt by pesky workmen. Not on is it?
> View attachment 488285


Yes, all gone, one day was enough


----------



## £54etgfb6

Karl43 said:


> Chewie has never been a lap cat since she was spayed but she does show her affection in other ways.
> 
> I have Achilles tendonitis and was doing my routine daily exercises and for the entirety of it she came into the room and sat next to my feet until I finished
> 
> View attachment 488247


Chewie is so pretty it is so nice to have another tuxedo cat on the forum  I'm biased but I think they're the cutest. Chewie's long hair reminds me of my miri:


----------



## Jojomomo

Bertie'sMum said:


> Oh my  That tummy is just inviting me to blow raspberries on it


Luckily he is very amenable to tummy tickles, kisses and raspberry blowing


----------



## Ringypie

I was faffing around in the garden this evening when I had a visitor who really wanted to help!















We call him baby Flint! It's my neighbour's cat and he's ever so cute and friendly. He hasn't got the wonky eyes of Flint though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww Baby Flint  

(Not as cool as your brother from another mother, though, BF  )


----------



## Karl43

bmr10 said:


> Chewie is so pretty it is so nice to have another tuxedo cat on the forum  I'm biased but I think they're the cutest. Chewie's long hair reminds me of my miri:
> View attachment 488293
> View attachment 488295


Awww cute

They both have the dilated pupils as well


----------



## lullabydream

Ivy being a hindrance during bed making time!


----------



## Charity

lullabydream said:


> View attachment 488401
> 
> Ivy being a hindrance during bed making time!


Oh Ivy, that's not your bed though looks very cosy


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur and Nora share now


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my favourite little Battenberg! I've missed you xxx


----------



## Willsee

Charlie chilling last night


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my favourite little Battenberg! I've missed you xxx


Caught a whiff of Nora yet?

They've both been at my dad's for 3 months while we had house work done. I'm so pleased to have them home!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How lovely @LeArthur - hope they are happily settled back.

Nope, no Nora whiff…I don't get the sense very often, so when it happens I enjoy it. I literally could smell how I think Arthur smells when I saw your picture. Strange sensation really…


----------



## Karl43

Well chewie did have a fright today. I'm in an upstairs flat and my landlord came to clean my windows.She saw the big telescopic window cleaning mop and went absolutely crazy shot behind the sofa and gave out the most almighty hiss I've ever heard.

She didn't come from behind the sofa for about 2-hours


----------



## Willow_Warren

Such a neat little tea cosy!


----------



## lucy333

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 487661
> View attachment 487663
> View attachment 487665
> 
> Those two, always sleeping that way, since Mystique was just a tiny kitten.


they are adorable..


----------



## ewelsh

Karl43 said:


> Well chewie did have a fright today. I'm in an upstairs flat and my landlord came to clean my windows.She saw the big telescopic window cleaning mop and went absolutely crazy shot behind the sofa and gave out the most almighty hiss I've ever heard.
> 
> She didn't come from behind the sofa for about 2-hours
> 
> View attachment 488493
> View attachment 488495


AWWWW Bless her little socks, that nasty mop frightened her.



Willow_Warren said:


> Such a neat little tea cosy!
> View attachment 488505


what a fabulous loaf Lola, you are such a pretty girl xx


----------



## Charity

Bunty and Toppy have decided today is National Cat Relaxation Day. Trouble is there are 364 others in the year.


----------



## bluesunbeam

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my favourite little Battenberg! I've missed you xxx


 Slightly confused here Mrs F .Looking at the back and forth between yourself and LeArthur are you talking about synaesthesia and if that is the case does it only happen with cats?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh there's a name for it? Cool!

Yes @bluesunbeam when I see a picture of Arthur is when I get my strongest sense of a smell - Battenberg - I get it to a lesser extent with Ringy's Flint (Parkin) and EWelsh's Libby (malted milk biscuits). With some of the other forum cats I get a more general biscuity smell/shortbread…these three I got more specific smells for. Arthur absolutely is my strongest sensation though.

See. You always knew I was daft


----------



## bluesunbeam

Mrs Funkin said:


> See. You always knew I was daft


 Not quite fair Mrs F. Up until the post above i had only _suspected_ you were daft- now i _know_ your not playing with a full deck 
All joking aside i do envy you your supersense. It is an absolutely fascinating subject.


----------



## Charity

Toppy's been trying to catch a fly which is flying near the ground for about ten minutes...no luck so far.  He swears and spits when he gets frustrated.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Eying the pigeons nesting in the wisteria








Recharging his battery


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh there's a name for it? Cool!
> 
> Yes @bluesunbeam when I see a picture of Arthur is when I get my strongest sense of a smell - Battenberg - I get it to a lesser extent with Ringy's Flint (Parkin) and EWelsh's Libby (malted milk biscuits). With some of the other forum cats I get a more general biscuity smell/shortbread…these three I got more specific smells for. Arthur absolutely is my strongest sensation though.
> 
> See. You always knew I was daft


I can confirm @Mrs Funkin is correct, Libby does smell of Malted milk biscuits, I am hoping for a scent of Lottie


----------



## Bethanjane22

Good morning, it's a sunny but breezy day here today.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Sorry for the double post; but I had to share these two choosing to share a sofa in the garden today


----------



## lullabydream

Apologises I forgot to post this yesterday, but it's OH and Ivy having an afternoon nap together


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Ivy and @Willow_Warren Lola are so similar


----------



## Smuge

They seem very pleased with the new rug. I have caught Tali grooming it, which was....weird

Bonus pictures of seals we saw last week


----------



## GingerNinja

Smuge said:


> View attachment 488655
> 
> 
> They seem very pleased with the new rug. I have caught Tali grooming it, which was....weird
> 
> Bonus pictures of seals we saw last week
> View attachment 488651


beautiful and floofy  but where is little Ash?


----------



## lullabydream

ewelsh said:


> Oh Ivy and @Willow_Warren Lola are so similar


Do you know what I always think the same,and I was considering starting my cat is xxxx twin. Hopefully xxxx slave will see and agree.


----------



## Charity

We've got more birds than usual around the garden as its nesting time so Bunty is just waiting with paws crossed. She has always had a hunting instinct and if the window's open and she sees a bird, she's out there like a flash.


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww lovely, what's your new pet rug called  Yes where is Ash?


----------



## Willsee

Bethanjane22 said:


> Sorry for the double post; but I had to share these two choosing to share a sofa in the garden today
> 
> View attachment 488599
> View attachment 488601


@Bethanjane22 its lovely to see them together


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> View attachment 488655
> 
> 
> They seem very pleased with the new rug. I have caught Tali grooming it, which was....weird
> 
> Bonus pictures of seals we saw last week
> View attachment 488651


Has Tali given up eying the fish?


----------



## SbanR

Morning walk


----------



## SbanR

A loaf for @Mrs Funkin .
He's still eying the nesting pigeon


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna is cuddled up super small tonight, my (quite big) hand for reference.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> A loaf for @Mrs Funkin .
> He's still eying the nesting pigeon
> View attachment 488791


Awww hello little Ollie Loaf  How handsome you look.

(leave those baby pigeons alone though!)


----------



## cava14 una

My cats very rarely sit still long enough for me to get a photo but I did get this today.
L to R Spice Timothy and Piper


----------



## Karl43

I just put up some net curtains , Chewie was sort of like, I don't get it,the window is broke


----------



## Nealh

Tigger investigating the ornamental cat, I took it off the shelf for wipe/clean.
The cat is some years old and belonged to my late mum and she inherited it off her mum who passed when I was a toddler. I broke the cats neck when I was a teen and got a good hiding for it, but managed to glue it back together to resemble what it once nearly looked like. Mum passed some 30 years ago this year and I have managed ever since to be careful.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Daddy it's quite nice having a little stroll around but I'm not sure I like walking on the damp lawn. I do look pretty cool though, I think you'll agree"


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Daddy it's quite nice having a little stroll around but I'm not sure I like walking on the damp lawn. I do look pretty cool though, I think you'll agree"
> 
> View attachment 489049


Oh Oscar, I thought you were a real lion


----------



## SbanR

Still after That Pigeon!


----------



## Cully

Karl43 said:


> I just put up some net curtains , Chewie was sort of like, I don't get it,the window is broke
> 
> View attachment 488875
> View attachment 488877


I hope they last a bit longer than mine usually do. They are fine until Misty spots a moth or raindrops she wants to chase.:Banghead


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Daddy it's quite nice having a little stroll around but I'm not sure I like walking on the damp lawn. I do look pretty cool though, I think you'll agree"
> 
> View attachment 489049


Does he try to shake the water off his paws?


----------



## AstroKitties

Bath time :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> Does he try to shake the water off his paws?


Not really - but his little "twitchy, flicky leg" often does it for him


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ollie, is that your new jacket? That's a good view of it @SbanR


----------



## Karl43

Cully said:


> I hope they last a bit longer than mine usually do. They are fine until Misty spots a moth or raindrops she wants to chase.:Banghead


When she was a kitten she destroyed my last nets and my curtains. Since being poorly she's not interested in destruction anymore


----------



## Willow_Warren

Just Lola purring on the bed after a night outside in the cold  (see general chat for the full confession)


----------



## Willow_Warren

Sorry photo overload this morning but I do love it when Andre manages to snuggle up to Lola (she's clearly too tired to object)










Andre is very "long"









and a close of of his majesty


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww Andre is warming Lola up or he missed her last night, Lola looks lovely and snuggly


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Not really - but his little "twitchy, flicky leg" often does it for him


I know what that is, Moo does something like it too. She always makes me laugh if she walks through a puddle as she tries to shake the water off 4 legs at once. Very comical.
Hope you all have a lovely BH.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> I know what that is, Moo does something like it too. She always makes me laugh if she walks through a puddle as she tries to shake the water off 4 legs at once. Very comical.
> Hope you all have a lovely BH.


Thank you, you too. Our poor boy with his little shaky, flicky paw  They think he was in an impact in his youth and so has a problem with his little brain to leg communication. He's alright though, all things considered


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you, you too. Our poor boy with his little shaky, flicky paw  They think he was in an impact in his youth and so has a problem with his little brain to leg communication. He's alright though, all things considered


That's interesting what you say about Oscar's paw because Misty does something very similar and I've often wondered what it is, but it doesn't seem to bother her. It's like she has trodden on something sharp, like a piece of grit, or a tiny piece of dried cat food or litter.
She will just do this flick of her paw as though shaking something off it. And sometimes it affects other paws. It's just for a moment and no more, then she just goes her happy way.
As I say, interesting.


----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin , I just found this on quora.
{{-Why do cats sometimes shake one of their front paws for no reason that I can see?
At our house, we call it The Paw Shake of Disdain.

I have seen this behaviour regularly in several cats I've lived with. I was so intrigued that I started to ask cat-owning friends and friends who are vets and vet techs about it. They've usually seen it as well, but not in all cats.

As some responders have noted, cats will often shake one or both front paws (in sequence) if they step in water or something else they find unpleasant. The Paw Shake of Disdain appears to be the same movement, but in the absence of anything wet or sticky the cat may have stepped in. In our cats who have done it, it's a signal that something is not to his or her liking.

For example, one of our three current cats does it when he doesn't want to eat any or any more of his food. Our other two cats never make that motion. If they don't like something, they leave. It's only Boston who shakes his paw and then looks at us. If he's really not happy with his food, he'll shake one front paw and then the other. One of our former cats, who had strong views about music, would do The Paw Shake of Disdain if we played music she didn't like. However, in our experience, it's usually done as a thumb's-down (or paw's-down) on food.-}}

I picked up on it because the thing with food is a coincidence with when Misty does it, usually around her food. So maybe she's telling me she doesn't like what's on offer. Usually true.
Of course, this may be totally different to Oscar. I just was intrigued.


----------



## Cully

I haven't posted any photos of Misty on here for ages, so for anyone who's missed her........
Not happy to be woken up









Mid wash ( excuse the tongue)!








Just spotted birds flying outside








Decided lying on a comfy fleece is better than chasing birds. Can't say I blame.her.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Food. Now. Human.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Miri has a habit of wriggling her way under blankets  Caught her head poking out today


----------



## Charity

Gone to bed early tonight and both fast asleep


----------



## Nealh

Such a nice serene pic, best of bed pals.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's really interesting @Cully  I prefer the idea of that than Oscar's reason (hit by a car and neuro impairment), so I might stick to that instead. Heh. Misty, you are looking lovely xx


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Ollie looking pretty chilled there


----------



## Charity

Indoor sunbathing


----------



## H.M

The past 5 weeks has been really busy so I haven't had time, energy or brain strength to catch up on the forum but had to share this new friend.

He looks like a boy. Very friendly and quite chatty. He visits almost everyday now for a few mins for a petting session. He has made it into the house 3 times now, even though I try blocking him, and went to the cat tree to play with Oreo and Danbi's valerian frog. Oreo is a little scared of him since I think they did not have the best start. Danbi is a little cautious yet curious so stays close and they have touched noses a few times.

He has a collar and I'm really curious who is owner is. His whites are quite dirty and his fur feels dirty and greasy as he seems to spend a lot it time outside.


----------



## Ringypie

Someone was not impressed this morning! He thought there should be ham - he helped me make my sandwich yesterday and we finished the ham then.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Cosmo! No ham left! I would put in a formal complaint if I were you…


----------



## UnderThePaw

Spent today down at my in laws' and so most of my cat interactions were with their very handsome visiting cat Ziggy. He comes to see them every day and I believe has several homes in the neighbourhood as well as his official one… I sat down on a chair in the garden so got treated to half an hour of cuddles… he's the most affectionate cat.

















Then just for good measure here's Theo looking like a maniac (I don't even know how he's got his legs like that!) post-Zoomies once we'd got back home and satisfied our own cats' desire for company!










(Rosie not pictured as she has given up on his exuberance and gone to bed)


----------



## Cully

H.M said:


> The past 5 weeks has been really busy so I haven't had time, energy or brain strength to catch up on the forum but had to share this new friend.
> 
> He looks like a boy. Very friendly and quite chatty. He visits almost everyday now for a few mins for a petting session. He has made it into the house 3 times now, even though I try blocking him, and went to the cat tree to play with Oreo and Danbi's valerian frog. Oreo is a little scared of him since I think they did not have the best start. Danbi is a little cautious yet curious so stays close and they have touched noses a few times.
> 
> He has a collar and I'm really curious who is owner is. His whites are quite dirty and his fur feels dirty and greasy as he seems to spend a lot it time outside.
> 
> View attachment 489537
> View attachment 489533
> View attachment 489535


Could you attach a message to his collar asking the owner to contact you?


----------



## H.M

Cully said:


> Could you attach a message to his collar asking the owner to contact you?


I actually thought about doing that but wasn't too sure about giving a stranger my number. Instead my mum asked on the neighbourhood app so hopefully we will find out who he belongs to soon.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Something seems to be bothering Nova in the house today. Normally when we're out all day at work, she will just sleep all day until about an hour before we get home. Today however she seems a bit unsettled.

We have a couple of cameras in the house I put on when we're out, and I've seen her wandering around, pawing at the back door and most oddly she's been back and forth to the spare room (which is Luna's domain so she normally avoids it).

Thankfully my OH will be home in the next hour so he can make sure everything is fine.


----------



## H.M

A few replied on the neighbour app nextdoor. Someone though it was their neighbours missing cat but theirs was brown and this cat is grey. 2 other people said to put a paper collar so we then decided to do it.

Managed to get the paper on his collar. It was a real struggle because he kept moving and I was scared that he might bite or scratch me if he gets upset. So even though I didn't want to give any food to him I reluctantly allowed my mum to give him treats to distract him while I slipped the paper on him. Then off he went.

I put tape only on the end as I read online when I searched that this would allow to be easily ripped off if they get stuck. It looks rediculous but i hope it is alright?


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Something seems to be bothering Nova in the house today. Normally when we're out all day at work, she will just sleep all day until about an hour before we get home. Today however she seems a bit unsettled.
> 
> We have a couple of cameras in the house I put on when we're out, and I've seen her wandering around, pawing at the back door and most oddly she's been back and forth to the spare room (which is Luna's domain so she normally avoids it).
> 
> Thankfully my OH will be home in the next hour so he can make sure everything is fine.
> View attachment 489583


Perhaps she picked up on your low mood this morning, cats can be very sensitive to how we feel


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Perhaps she picked up on your low mood this morning, cats can be very sensitive to how we feel


Quite possibly, she came running to me with her tail up in the air when I got home, so I think she was pleased to see me


----------



## 1507601

How content Triss looks on my husband's lap never gets old


----------



## H.M

So after 30 kins of putting the paper on his collar I got a message from someone who the cat also visits. They also wanted to find out who the owner was and was thinking about taking him to the vet to have him scanned for a chip. They say they feed him once or twice a day.

Then almost an hr later the owner contacted and asked if there was a problem with him. I assured them nothing was wrong and just curious to know if he had an owne. I've let them know about someone else feeding him and they told me he eats a lot at home so doesn't want anyone feeding him as he would get fat. So I've let the other person know the owner's wishes.

His name is Prince because he craves attention lol. Mystery solved.


----------



## H.M

Lucy2020 said:


> How content Triss looks on my husband's lap never gets old


SO ADORABLE. I'm jealous. I get this special treatment once in a blue moon.


----------



## Cully

H.M said:


> So after 30 kins of putting the paper on his collar I got a message from someone who the cat also visits. They also wanted to find out who the owner was and was thinking about taking him to the vet to have him scanned for a chip. They say they feed him once or twice a day.
> 
> Then almost an hr later the owner contacted and asked if there was a problem with him. I assured them nothing was wrong and just curious to know if he had an owne. I've let them know about someone else feeding him and they told me he eats a lot at home so doesn't want anyone feeding him as he would get fat. So I've let the other person know the owner's wishes.
> 
> His name is Prince because he craves attention lol. Mystery solved.


Good news then. He has an owner so you no need to worry about him.


----------



## Charity

Are you going to let me in then?










Wonder if I could get in that little window up there


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Are you going to let me in then?
> 
> View attachment 489659
> 
> 
> Wonder if I could get in that little window up there
> 
> View attachment 489657


And did you let him in or did he have to use the window?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> And did you let him in or did he have to use the window?


He's got the bedroom window open all the time to come and go, he just likes to cause trouble


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He looks so well @Charity  You'd never know he had wonky blood tests.


----------



## ewelsh

Toppy trotter you are funny :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Bunty says there's too much talk about Toppy.


----------



## ewelsh

Beautiful Bunty x


----------



## SbanR

Ollie says: "pigeon, pigeon come on down and let us play"


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Ollie says: "pigeon, pigeon come on down and let us play"
> View attachment 489705


I can't repeat what pigeon says


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I can't repeat what pigeon says


:Hilarious


----------



## Jesthar

Took Lori to the Polling Station with me, think I made several of the clerks' day! She was also a big hit with the nursery next door, and very patient as a lot of the children stroked her through the playground fence 

She may have forgiven me by Christmas!


----------



## lullabydream

Jesthar said:


> Took Lori to the Polling Station with me, think I made several of the clerks' day! She was also a big hit with the nursery next door, and very patient as a lot of the children stroked her through the playground fence
> 
> She may have forgiven me by Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 489731


Great pic!


----------



## Cully

Jesthar said:


> Took Lori to the Polling Station with me, think I made several of the clerks' day! She was also a big hit with the nursery next door, and very patient as a lot of the children stroked her through the playground fence
> 
> She may have forgiven me by Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 489731


Ah, but did she get chance to vote?
Well done Lori. Looks like you've won a few more hearts.


----------



## Jesthar

Cully said:


> Ah, but did she get chance to vote?
> Well done Lori. Looks like you've won a few more hearts.


Nah, she's plotting a coup - she considers herself far superior to mere politicians! 

I was very impressed with her, actually - she did so well considering she's my little scaredy-cat  One of the reasons I do this is to socialise her a bit, as I rarely have people come to the house.


----------



## UnderThePaw

We temporarily rested my littlest girl's wooden fire station on top of the surface between our little hamster's cage and the fish's tank, which, already being Rosie's favourite place to lie, was quickly adopted. Now I'm not sure if we'll get away with taking it back down!

















She's basically got hamster, fish and birds in the garden views all from her chosen bed!

And another new face from me, currently looking after my friend's lovely cat Lottie, visiting to give her food and a little company every day.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning sunbathing










Now Libbys unicorn is having a wash










Plus a little play with her mouse cloud



















And now sleep


----------



## Cully

UnderThePaw said:


> We temporarily rested my littlest girl's wooden fire station on top of the surface between our little hamster's cage and the fish's tank, which, already being Rosie's favourite place to lie, was quickly adopted. Now I'm not sure if we'll get away with taking it back down!
> 
> View attachment 489895
> View attachment 489893
> 
> 
> She's basically got hamster, fish and birds in the garden views all from her chosen bed!
> 
> And another new face from me, currently looking after my friend's lovely cat Lottie, visiting to give her food and a little company every day.
> 
> View attachment 489899


Well that would just too cruel to remove Rosie's very own Pets Corner. 
Aw Lottie is so sweet. I love it when my friend goes on holiday and I get to cat sit for her two:Cat.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Morning sunbathing
> 
> View attachment 489905
> 
> 
> Now Libbys unicorn is having a wash
> 
> View attachment 489907
> 
> 
> Plus a little play with her mouse cloud
> 
> View attachment 489909
> 
> 
> View attachment 489911
> 
> 
> And now sleep
> 
> View attachment 489913


Oh to be a cat, she's such a lucky girl


----------



## Charity

Yes, we know Toppy, its so tiring NOT being busy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahahaha! @Charity that's made me laugh - Bunty has such. haughty expression 

@ewelsh oh Libby is such a beautiful little girl, it's a hard life isn't it?


----------



## Charity

Don't worry Toppy, I'll have us out of here in no time.










OK, we're out, now to put into place the escape plan










Now we wait until dark, then we go


----------



## ewelsh

Oh a Bunty saga, I love it, “ the great escape” music comes to mind


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Oh a Bunty saga, I love it, " the great escape" music comes to mind


I was thinking more of Colditz


----------



## slartibartfast

He is soooooooooooooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 490093
> 
> He is soooooooooooooooo pretty!!!


Lovely face.


----------



## Willow_Warren

What is it with me and finding fields of scary cows when I go on a walk

Honestly they were jostling for a front row view (there was a gate between me and them). I decided to turn around and go a different way, fortunately a few footpaths around but still added almost a mile to my walk



















And this was a different field… these could run fast! Sort of long story but at one point I legged it out the field and over the gate quickly…









Cane across this little one later









I was aiming for about 10ish miles, but ended up 15.5 miles… (I haven't done a long walk in a while and wanted to make sure I still could…)


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> What is it with me and finding fields of scary cows when I go on a walk
> 
> Honestly they were jostling for a front row view (there was a gate between me and them). I decided to turn around and go a different way, fortunately a few footpaths around but still added almost a mile to my walk
> 
> View attachment 490103
> 
> 
> View attachment 490107
> 
> 
> And this was a different field… these could run fast! Sort of long story but at one point I legged it out the field and over the gate quickly…
> View attachment 490105
> 
> 
> Cane across this little one later
> View attachment 490109
> 
> 
> I was aiming for about 10ish miles, but ended up 15.5 miles… (I haven't done a long walk in a while and wanted to make sure I still could…)


Oh dear, they can look quite menacing when they crowd you. I expect they were just curious about you. 
Well done for doing the extra miles though, even though it was unintentional


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Blooming hell that black and grey faced cow looks WELL scary! 

The rest are alright but that one...!


----------



## AstroKitties

"What? I fits"


----------



## Bertie'sMum

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 490093
> 
> He is soooooooooooooooo pretty!!!


fabulous whiskers


----------



## lullabydream

Finally got a picture showing Pixie's blue eyes..it's not the best but it's better than nothing!


----------



## Arny

The ultimate sun worshiper


----------



## AstroKitties

"What? I fits too, nearly"


----------



## Charity

lullabydream said:


> Finally got a picture showing Pixie's blue eyes..it's not the best but it's better than nothing!
> View attachment 490257


Pretty Pixie


----------



## lullabydream

Charity said:


> Pretty Pixie


I certainly wasn't calling her pretty when she was trying to bite my fingers with her treats...she's very greedy now


----------



## jasperthecat

Nothing much happens mid-morning in our house!

it's amazing to think that Jasper (on the floor) reached the ripe old age of 5 years old the other day..it seems like it was only the other day that he was a kitten. Mind you he may be 5 years old but he still steadfastly refuses to eat wet cat food and nothing will coax him to do otherwise! 
At least he does like chicken now so it's an improvement I suppose.


----------



## LeArthur

Today was just a bit much for Nora


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What's the matter, baby girl? What's been going on?


----------



## LeArthur

Well, my dad would say it's because she's not seen him today 

I think Nora would actually say "my eyes were warm."

She's between a curtain and French doors that are south facing. She gets absolutely roasting!!!!


----------



## Willsee

lullabydream said:


> Finally got a picture showing Pixie's blue eyes..it's not the best but it's better than nothing!
> View attachment 490257


Pixie is such a perfect name , her eyes are gorgeous :Cat:Cat


----------



## Charity

jasperthecat said:


> Nothing much happens mid-morning in our house!
> 
> it's amazing to think that Jasper (on the floor) reached the ripe old age of 5 years old the other day..it seems like it was only the other day that he was a kitten. Mind you he may be 5 years old but he still steadfastly refuses to eat wet cat food and nothing will coax him to do otherwise!
> At least he does like chicken now so it's an improvement I suppose.


Belated Happy Birthday Jasper, hope you had a thoroughly spoiled day


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> Belated Happy Birthday Jasper, hope you had a thoroughly spoiled day


Well he did indeed but he also beat up poor Ollie...nothing bad I assure you but every now and again, even though Ollie is much heavier and can be bossy himself, Jasper still shows him who's boss.
Mind you it was all soon forgotten and they were soon back to dashing past each other like lunatics trying to get the other one to chase them and they both shared the meat treats.


----------



## Arny

She's lucky the cat bed is so sturdy


----------



## SbanR

Arny said:


> She's lucky the cat bed is so sturdy
> View attachment 490463


Will you be writing a review for the company praising it's sturdiness (include that photo)


----------



## Charity

Bunty's watching the birds as usual this morning, one way up or the other, and Toppy's enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Bunty's watching the birds as usual this morning, one way up or the other, and Toppy's enjoying the sunshine
> 
> View attachment 490515
> 
> 
> View attachment 490517
> 
> 
> View attachment 490521
> 
> 
> View attachment 490523


Bunty you'll get a crick in your neck !!! and Toppy you do look so comfy


----------



## Arny

SbanR said:


> Will you be writing a review for the company praising it's sturdiness (include that photo)


Haha I should!


----------



## GingerNinja

Arny said:


> She's lucky the cat bed is so sturdy
> View attachment 490463


Oh bless Tilly :Kiss

(It is Tilly isn't it? Hope I haven't got her name wrong!)


----------



## Arny

It is  she wouldn’t mind anyway, she can’t hear most of the time.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Morning sun worshipper


----------



## ewelsh

Arny said:


> She's lucky the cat bed is so sturdy
> View attachment 490463


Oh Tilly your bottom is just fine, its the bed that's too small


----------



## H.M

Thanks to Prince I know that Danbi can be introduced and get along with new cats so I can be reassured when one day in the future when I adopt a cat.

Kisu did not look pleased. Whenever Prince tried to go through the window Kisu would give a smack then he would lay back down.


----------



## bluesunbeam

This tiny scrap of life had the good fortune to run into Riddler rather than Smudge or one of the other real hunters in the road. Rids wandered into the kitchen on Thursday evening very closely followed by Smudge and dropped this poor little house sparrow nestling on the floor by me. I managed to grab him ( i think it's a chap) before Smudge could make off with him but he seemed as good as dead so i just put him in cardboard box and left it in a dark, quiet place. Checked a few times over the next few hours but no improvement and then at about 3 in the morning i heard a faint chirping and found he had revived a bit though he could not sit up and was gaping all the time. On a hunch i dripped some water into his mouth and he seemed to appreciate this and after a few drops he stopped gaping. He has steadily improved though still seems to have a degree of spasticity in his neck anytime i have had to handle him though this seems to be lessening so i hope it is just a reaction caused by him being frightened of me. Sadly his parents don't want anything to do with him . I left him in his little pot on the windowsill and watched ; a male and later a female house sparrow reacted to his calls but never returned once they had inspected him . That was pretty heartbreaking to see. I had no luck with local rescues but will persist,and the vets were not very positive about his chances so i might take him to Tiggywinkles tomorrow now he seems to have regained some strength. Any advice gratefully received. He is feeding on re-hydrated mealworms just now with a small amount of a commercial product called Peckish Complete.I have always been fortunate with birds i have rescued so am hoping that this little fellow will continue that trend.


----------



## Charity

bluesunbeam said:


> This tiny scrap of life had the good fortune to run into Riddler rather than Smudge or one of the other real hunters in the road. Rids wandered into the kitchen on Thursday evening very closely followed by Smudge and dropped this poor little house sparrow nestling on the floor by me. I managed to grab him ( i think it's a chap) before Smudge could make off with him but he seemed as good as dead so i just put him in cardboard box and left it in a dark, quiet place. Checked a few times over the next few hours but no improvement and then at about 3 in the morning i heard a faint chirping and found he had revived a bit though he could not sit up and was gaping all the time. On a hunch i dripped some water into his mouth and he seemed to appreciate this and after a few drops he stopped gaping. He has steadily improved though still seems to have a degree of spasticity in his neck anytime i have had to handle him though this seems to be lessening so i hope it is just a reaction caused by him being frightened of me. Sadly his parents don't want anything to do with him . I left him in his little pot on the windowsill and watched ; a male and later a female house sparrow reacted to his calls but never returned once they had inspected him . That was pretty heartbreaking to see. I had no luck with local rescues but will persist,and the vets were not very positive about his chances so i might take him to Tiggywinkles tomorrow now he seems to have regained some strength. Any advice gratefully received. He is feeding on re-hydrated mealworms just now with a small amount of a commercial product called Peckish Complete.I have always been fortunate with birds i have rescued so am hoping that this little fellow will continue that trend.
> View attachment 490693
> 
> View attachment 490695


I hope he makes it, poor little thing, we were saying today that a lot of youngsters probably don't survive with one predator and another.


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## Charity

There's nothing like a Sunday morning lie in


----------



## SbanR

Trying to catch the sun but it's gone behind some clouds now


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> There's nothing like a Sunday morning lie in
> 
> View attachment 490751


Aw that is so sweet. You should frame it


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> There's nothing like a Sunday morning lie in
> 
> View attachment 490751


Despite their occasional "differences" they really do seem to love each other :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Despite their occasional "differences" they really do seem to love each other :Kiss:Kiss


The love is more Bunty than Toppy. He ikes his own space but he's just given in over the years. She can be very pushy and persistent


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> The love is more Bunty than Toppy. He ikes his own space but he's just given in over the years. She can be very pushy and persistent


Well done Bunty, show him who's boss


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Aw that is so sweet. You should frame it


Thanks for the idea @Cully. I've got lots of unused frames so I've taken your advice though I've framed another one I took this morning which I like better.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Thanks for the idea @Cully. I've got lots of unused frames so I've taken your advice though I've framed another one I took this morning which I like better.
> 
> View attachment 490763


That's a nice one too. Although there's a certain something about the other pic. Perhaps it's 'The Kiss' that tugs at the heartstrings .


----------



## Willsee

Today is decorate the toilet day


----------



## Charity

Willsee said:


> Today is decorate the toilet day
> 
> View attachment 490791


:Hilarious That's the same pattern as on my dressing table


----------



## Cully

I've got something that prevents all toilet paw prints. It's called a lid!!


----------



## ScrapCat

Pardon the incredibly blurry photo, but I just wanted to share this moment of triumph, as Jaga and I have been trying to get this blasted fly for nearly six hours. :Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

Cosmo always manages to get the best position in the heated bed!


----------



## Willsee

Cully said:


> I've got something that prevents all toilet paw prints. It's called a lid!!


Yes but the lid was only up for a few seconds as I was I was just getting the toilet cleaner :Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Willsee

Ringypie said:


> Cosmo always manages to get the best position in the heated bed!
> View attachment 490807


Now that's a picture of furry loveliness :Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Ringypie

Willsee said:


> Now that's a picture of furry loveliness :Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased


Unfortunately I disturbed them with my hair dryer. But it didn't take long for the siameses to go back to bed (Flint didn't bother getting up)


----------



## Bethanjane22

We're off on holiday tomorrow, I'm excited but also feel sad to leave the girls for a few days.

Lots of prep done for the cat sitter, and Luna wanted to help with the packing.


----------



## Karl43

When you upset your cat and they give you" the look"


----------



## Karl43

Willsee said:


> Today is decorate the toilet day
> 
> View attachment 490791


Extremely well trained


----------



## Cully

Karl43 said:


> When you upset your cat and they give you" the look"
> 
> View attachment 490833


Oh yes, the look that means you're in trouble:Nailbiting. If only I knew what I'd done!?


----------



## ewelsh

Have a fabulous time @Bethanjane22 try and switch off xx


----------



## Charity

Enjoy your break @Bethanjane and try not to worry too much. I'm sure all will be well.


----------



## ScrapCat

After my daughter goes to school, I usually have a morning nap, as I'm often up late, and Jaga likes to join in.

This morning, though, he wasn't quite sleepy enough and wanted to play a bit of fetch, beforehand. 









I was later rewarded with a face full of woolly pantaloons, when I woke up.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ScrapCat said:


> After my daughter goes to school, I usually have a morning nap, as I'm often up late, and Jaga likes to join in.
> 
> This morning, though, he wasn't quite sleepy enough and wanted to play a bit of fetch, beforehand.
> View attachment 490877
> 
> 
> I was later rewarded with a face full of woolly pantaloons, when I woke up.
> View attachment 490879


that's some floofy tummy you've got there Jaga


----------



## SbanR

Study in concentration


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Study in concentration
> View attachment 490885
> View attachment 490887
> View attachment 490889


Are we looking at birdies?


----------



## Karl43

Charity said:


> Are we looking at birdies?


I'm glad it's not just me that calls them birdies lol


----------



## Karl43

ScrapCat said:


> Pardon the incredibly blurry photo, but I just wanted to share this moment of triumph, as Jaga and I have been trying to get this blasted fly for nearly six hours. :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 490805


Well done Jaga, good hunting skills


----------



## Charity

We're all feeling very relaxed this afternoon, especially Bunty, she rarely relaxes enough to do this, its lovely to see


----------



## ewelsh

We are trying out a new window screen, Lottie is driving me mad with it, in and out, in and out, she's fascinated by it. This rate all the flies I am trying to keep out will be inside  plus every now and then I hear banging, I go running thinking Libby has got out, only to find Libby and Lottie playing pattercake


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Are we looking at birdies?


Yes
In the first two he's after the nesting pigeon; the last one was a sparrow.


----------



## ewelsh

Still fascinated by the new screens


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Still fascinated by the new screens
> 
> View attachment 490931
> 
> 
> View attachment 490933


Did you have them specially made @ewelsh or are they bought from a company?


----------



## ewelsh

From a company for sash windows, very few options out there for sash. Husband wont let me stick mesh on the oak windows so this is the best I can find. They are ok WHEN the girls leave them alone, but they are plastic and even though they seem to handle the winds we have here, they do leave me on edge as so light, so the man who made our sash windows is going to copy them in oak so they will be heavier and more robust. X


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> From a company for sash windows, very few options out there for sash. Husband wont let me stick mesh on the oak windows so this is the best I can find. They are ok WHEN the girls leave them alone, but they are plastic and even though they seem to handle the winds we have here, they do leave me on edge as so light, so the man who made our sash windows is going to copy them in oak so they will be heavier and more robust. X


How do they fit though. Are they screwed in??


----------



## Karl43

Cully said:


> Oh yes, the look that means you're in trouble:Nailbiting. If only I knew what I'd done!?


I had just given the meds :Bag


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> How do they fit though. Are they screwed in??


They squeeze between the plates in the sash frame, the top window stays put and the bottom sash sits on top which is heavy so they can't fall as such out but the way Lottie is rubbing them  so I have put extra wood and jammed them solid. I was in the garden all day with one eye on the mesh with Libby the other side, she tried everything to get through and out to me and they haven't budged.


----------



## jasperthecat

My two are so unappreciative! You'd think they'd never smelled fresh air.
My OH opened the bedroom window slightly and both of them were vying to sit near to it with Jasper (on the right) even bopping Ollie on the head for daring to want to lay down next to it. 
They almost had a fallout over it and yet downstairs they have a perfectly good Catio which I built for them and yet sometimes we almost have to force them out into it.










...and then getting to the stage where they're going to have one of their handbag flailing spats....all because my OH opened the window!


----------



## ewelsh

jasperthecat said:


> My two are so unappreciative! You'd think they'd never smelled fresh air.
> My OH opened the bedroom window slightly and both of them were vying to sit near to it with Jasper (on the right) even bopping Ollie on the head for daring to want to lay down next to it.
> They almost had a fallout over it and yet downstairs they have a perfectly good Catio which I built for them and yet sometimes we almost have to force them out into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and then getting to the stage where they're going to have one of their handbag flailing spats....all because my OH opened the window!


I know I shouldn't but that did make me laugh


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> I know I shouldn't but that did make me laugh


They're a right pair. One minute they are squabbling over nothing which never gets beyond the handbag stage and the next they're dashing past each other trying to get the other one to chase them.

When one is sleeping, very often the other will deliberately try to wake the sleeping one by either wowling or dashing around trying to get the other's attention.

It's worse than having a pair of toddlers running around!


----------



## Karl43

This was actually kind of heartbreaking. She picked up her favourite toy mouse from the other room in her mouth ,brought it right to me, dropped it on the floor and then looked at me as if to say why can't I do this anymore


----------



## Willsee

Karl43 said:


> This was actually kind of heartbreaking. She picked up her favourite toy mouse from the other room in her mouth ,brought it right to me, dropped it on the floor and then looked at me as if to say why can't I do this anymore
> 
> View attachment 491079


Like for the lovely picture of Chewie. I do hope the new medication works for her xxxx


----------



## Cully

I leant on the window sill, camera at the ready to snap Foxy after I'd put his supper down.
I glanced to my left and.....









Ever had the feeling you're being watched??


----------



## Karl43

Again please ignore the carpet ,chewie is a floor scratcher.:Bag:Banghead


----------



## Willsee

Karl43 said:


> Again please ignore the carpet ,chewie is a floor scratcher.:Bag:Banghead
> 
> View attachment 491177


Awwww Chewie you have such lovely eyes


----------



## Karl43

Willsee said:


> Awwww Chewie you have such lovely eyes


Aw thanks ,I think so too :Cat


----------



## Bethanjane22

We've just arrived home after 5 days in Rome 

The girls were apparently very well behaved and good for our cat sitter, which is a massive relief. They were both very pleased to see us!









I also have some incredibly happy news to share. On Tuesday, whilst we were in the magnificent Colosseum, my OH proposed!!! I've been on cloud nine ever since


----------



## Willsee

Oh @Bethanjane22 that's wonderful news, both that the girls were fine and your engagement :Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased.

Rome is a wonderful city and your OH chose the perfect place to propose.

Congratulations to you both  xxxx


----------



## SbanR

Congratulations @Bethanjane22 . That's a very pretty ring you're flashing


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Bethanjane22 said:


> I also have some incredibly happy news to share. On Tuesday, whilst we were in the magnificent Colosseum, my OH proposed!!! I've been on cloud nine ever since


Congratulations  and congratulations to the girls for managing to get on with each other for 5 whole days !!!!


----------



## Charity

Wonderful news all round, congratulations @Bethanjane22, lovely ring.

So glad that Luna and Nova were good girlies as well, the icing on the cake.


----------



## Cully

Congratulations @Bethanjane22 ,perfect romantic setting for a proposal. Pretty ring, you're so lucky. I hope you both have the girls full.approval.


----------



## Karl43

The fluffbag has landed

I'v been cutting afew clumps off her neck :Bag


----------



## Calvine

Karl43 said:


> The fluffbag has landed
> 
> I'v been cutting afew clumps off her neck :Bag
> 
> View attachment 491283


She looks very bright and alert.


----------



## ScrapCat

Jaga's food from the Cool Cat Club got delivered today, and of course, it has to be thoroughly inspected, before I can put it away.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ScrapCat said:


> Jaga's food from the Cool Cat Club got delivered today, and of course, it has to be thoroughly inspected, before I can put it away.
> 
> View attachment 491285


but of course - he has to make sure you've ordered all his favourites


----------



## Karl43

Calvine said:


> She looks very bright and alert.


She's doing remarkably lately


----------



## ScrapCat

Karl43 said:


> The fluffbag has landed
> 
> I'v been cutting afew clumps off her neck :Bag
> 
> View attachment 491283


Aww, look at those stunning eyes. :Cat (And bless her. lol I've had to do that a few times with Jaga, as he's terrible for clumps under his neck. )


----------



## Karl43

ScrapCat said:


> Jaga's food from the Cool Cat Club got delivered today, and of course, it has to be thoroughly inspected, before I can put it away.
> 
> View attachment 491285


Ooooo someone's in for a treat ! 



ScrapCat said:


> Aww, look at those stunning eyes. :Cat (And bless her. lol I've had to do that a few times with Jaga, as he's terrible for clumps under his neck. )


Haha when they are quite long haired they require a bit of maintenance don't they ?

Sometimes she can knock the clump out with a bit of scratching ,but the one I cut off yesterday had been there quite a while. Shes still got another. I'll get her again later:Cat


----------



## ScrapCat

Bertie'sMum said:


> but of course - he has to make sure you've ordered all his favourites


His top fave being the one his face is shoved in. The boy loves his sardine chunks, and I'd not hear the end of it, if I ever forgot them. :Hilarious


----------



## GingerNinja

Lovely news @Bethanjane22 on both fronts! Congratulations


----------



## ScrapCat

After lunch, a game of fetch, a bum wash (he sometimes gets poo down his pants, especially when it's a bit soft :Wtf), and a wrestle with octopus, it's clearly time for a well deserved nap. (I'd love to join him, but kid and laundry calls. lol)


----------



## Charity

How lovely to be able to get up, have breakfast served to you, go out for a bit and then go back to bed.


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> We've just arrived home after 5 days in Rome
> 
> The girls were apparently very well behaved and good for our cat sitter, which is a massive relief. They were both very pleased to see us!
> View attachment 491257
> 
> 
> I also have some incredibly happy news to share. On Tuesday, whilst we were in the magnificent Colosseum, my OH proposed!!! I've been on cloud nine ever since
> View attachment 491259


Oh congratulations @Bethanjane22 how romantic, beautiful ring, next will be wedding plans  glad to hear girls were good, x


----------



## ScrapCat

Charity said:


> How lovely to be able to get up, have breakfast served to you, go out for a bit and then go back to bed.
> 
> View attachment 491345


Living the dream, they are. :Joyful


----------



## Jaf

Alfie and Sausage. Sleepy puds.


----------



## Charity

Still sleeping but now outside


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Still sleeping but now outside
> 
> View attachment 491383


Oh Toppy that pavement doesn't look very comfy !!


----------



## ScrapCat

When the box is the perfect size for both you and your favourite toy. :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What lovely news @Bethanjane22  Many congratulations to you and your beloved.

(So pleased the girls were good, too)


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Still sleeping but now outside
> 
> View attachment 491383


Toppy thats hilarious, you look like an old man having a snooze in his deck chair arms folded :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Still sleeping but now outside
> 
> View attachment 491383


Oh Toppy, you look just like a cute little otter.
I'm glad he seems to have recovered from his fence climbing misadventure!!


----------



## Karl43

How dare you medicate me










Ok you're forgiven


----------



## Karl43

Please get off my new net curtains:Arghh


----------



## Deguslave

@Karl43 you know that its payback for having the sheer audacity of giving her meds, lol.


----------



## Karl43

Deguslave said:


> @Karl43 you know that its payback for having the sheer audacity of giving her meds, lol.


I think you are right ,she was literally just sat there with her Claws in them and staring at me as if to say, ner ner ner ner ner:Cat


----------



## UnderThePaw

Bethanjane22 said:


> We've just arrived home after 5 days in Rome
> 
> The girls were apparently very well behaved and good for our cat sitter, which is a massive relief. They were both very pleased to see us!
> View attachment 491257
> 
> 
> I also have some incredibly happy news to share. On Tuesday, whilst we were in the magnificent Colosseum, my OH proposed!!! I've been on cloud nine ever since
> View attachment 491259


Ahh congratulations!!! And wonderful news too that the girls were ok together while you were away!!


----------



## TriTri

Bethanjane22 said:


> We've just arrived home after 5 days in Rome
> 
> The girls were apparently very well behaved and good for our cat sitter, which is a massive relief. They were both very pleased to see us!
> View attachment 491257
> 
> 
> I also have some incredibly happy news to share. On Tuesday, whilst we were in the magnificent Colosseum, my OH proposed!!! I've been on cloud nine ever since
> View attachment 491259


Congratulations!

Well done girlies too :Cat:Cat.


----------



## ewelsh

A very rare but lovely moment, actually sharing a sofa, maybe Lottie is mellowing in her middle years.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> A very rare but lovely moment, actually sharing a sofa, maybe Lottie is mellowing in her middle years.
> 
> View attachment 491555


Don't think we've ever seen them together before. Well done Lottie


----------



## Charity

Being a cat means making major decisions.​
'Shall I go out or shan't I?


----------



## ewelsh

Toppy is admiring that beautiful view along side beautiful blinds


----------



## TonyG

We had an afternoon snooze and were trying to convince each other to get up, but I'm not sure who was yawning more…










Maybe it's still too 'early'…










And yes, the wall badly needs painting…


----------



## H.M

Oreo chilling in the neighbours front garden with a fox. How sweet.


----------



## ewelsh

H.M said:


> Oreo chilling in the neighbours front garden with a fox. How sweet.
> 
> View attachment 491649


That is an amazing photo @H.M


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow @H.M that's crazy!


----------



## Nealh

Yes very sweet, but watch out for those fleas.


----------



## Jaf

What do you call this pose Alfie??? With Izzy and Mari.


----------



## Deguslave

@Jaf that's one super relaxed Alfie!


----------



## Charity

Jaf said:


> What do you call this pose Alfie??? With Izzy and Mari.
> 
> View attachment 491843
> View attachment 491843


What a lovely picture, so relaxed.


----------



## Charity

Bunty keeps meowing at me this morning. She must think I am really thick as I have no idea what she wants.


----------



## Jaf

Charity said:


> Bunty keeps meowing at me this morning. She must think I am really thick as I have no idea what she wants.
> 
> View attachment 491845


I think she's telling you about a bird she saw. "It was big and fluffy and it looked at me. The cheek!"


----------



## H.M

Was trying to take a picture of Danbi chilling in his carrier during our picnic outside and he just comes out and head butt's my phone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother. It's no good when you're not here as HD isn't as responsive to my requests for the 16th different pouch of food in a day…"










(I reckon it will be a bad food day today. He's already declined the breakfast he's eaten every day for months…so the hunt to find the Breakfast of Choice begins again *sigh*)


----------



## Bethanjane22

Good morning, we've just had a (reluctant) brushing session in the garden. They were bribed with plenty of thrive treats but I still ended up with some battle scars 

















@Mrs Funkin Sorry to hear Oscar is having a fussy food day, I hope you manage to find something he will eat!


----------



## SbanR

He was catching the last of the sun's rays but it's gone now


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Ollie


----------



## Charity

Saturday night, time for a fish supper and put your paws up and watch TV










or not...


----------



## SbanR

It's "not" over here @Charity


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ollie looks so curly there @SbanR


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ollie looks so curly there @SbanR


He has a few weird sleeping positions


----------



## Charity

Just before Purdey arrived three years ago, we had a gate erected by a gardening friend of ours to stop her having access all over the garden. There is a wall adjoining our pathway and, without any instructions from us, he decided to make an addition so it was dogproof but so the cats could still come and go. It's a good job Bunty and Toppy can read.


----------



## ewelsh

That is brilliant @Charity :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> It's "not" over here @Charity
> View attachment 492021


It took me a while to work out which bit is which.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

"hmmm meowm I think it'd look better if it were a cat... jus sayin!:Cat"







here I'll pose for ya!


----------



## SbanR

An easier one for you @Cully


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> An easier one for you @Cully
> View attachment 492207


You'll understand why I struggle a bit sometimes when I explain I went up to a woman sitting on the bench outside Tesco and stroked her big black.........suitcase!!!
I don't know who was more surprised. Her because I was a stranger. Or me because I thought it was a beautiful labrador:Bag.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> You'll understand why I struggle a bit sometimes when I explain I went up to a woman sitting on the bench outside Tesco and stroked her big black.........suitcase!!!
> I don't know who was more surprised. Her because I was a stranger. Or me because I thought it was a beautiful labrador:Bag.


:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> You'll understand why I struggle a bit sometimes when I explain I went up to a woman sitting on the bench outside Tesco and stroked her big black.........suitcase!!!
> I don't know who was more surprised. Her because I was a stranger. Or me because I thought it was a beautiful labrador:Bag.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious That has cracked me up, @Cully you and I should NEVER go out together :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious That has cracked me up, @Cully you and I should NEVER go out together :Hilarious


Oh I'd feel quite safe in your company. I don't think _anyone_ could get me into more trouble than I get myself.


----------



## huckybuck

Cheating a little bit as not all within 24th but just to let you know the cats have been up to all their usual stuff…


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> Cheating a little bit as not all within 24th but just to let you know the cats have been up to all their usual stuff…
> 
> View attachment 492269
> View attachment 492271
> View attachment 492273
> View attachment 492275
> View attachment 492277
> View attachment 492279
> View attachment 492281
> View attachment 492283


I could look at photos of your gang all day @huckybuck :Cat Such mischievous little monkeys!


----------



## ScrapCat

Nothing beats lounging on fresh sheets. (Well, apart from fresh cardboard/paper, of course. lol)


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Cheating a little bit as not all within 24th but just to let you know the cats have been up to all their usual stuff…
> 
> View attachment 492269
> View attachment 492271
> View attachment 492273
> View attachment 492275
> View attachment 492277
> View attachment 492279
> View attachment 492281
> View attachment 492283


Lovely to see the HBs again. Still chewing on the plastic bags I see


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@huckybuck lovely photos of the HBs - they've been greatly missed


----------



## Charity

We've had this bed for over a year now and I've never seen either Bunty or Toppy go into the bottom part. Today however...

first Bunty









then a little while later, of course, Toppy had to have a try


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Cheating a little bit as not all within 24th but just to let you know the cats have been up to all their usual stuff…
> 
> View attachment 492269
> View attachment 492271
> View attachment 492273
> View attachment 492275
> View attachment 492277
> View attachment 492279
> View attachment 492281
> View attachment 492283


A clip of The Knicker Thief in action would be the icing on the cake


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Cheating a little bit as not all within 24th but just to let you know the cats have been up to all their usual stuff…
> 
> View attachment 492269
> View attachment 492271
> View attachment 492273
> View attachment 492275
> View attachment 492277
> View attachment 492279
> View attachment 492281
> View attachment 492283


fabulous to see the kids, love Holly in the sink x


----------



## SbanR

Sleeping yoga


----------



## huckybuck

We've got a lot of catching up to do….the HBs wanted to show their support for all the poor cats that have been displaced or abandoned in Ukraine.

With the help of @slartibartfast they were able to send a lot of cat nip mousies to a Polish border rescue rescuing and helping Ukrainian cats. They also gave up all their treats so Mum could send them out with the lorries taking donated items to Ukraine. And they donated their pocket money to numerous animal rescue charities hoping that they could help in some small way.


----------



## LittleEms

Hi everyone it's been a while! Just wanted to pop in and share some pics of the trio from yesterday  You'll see Mr. Charlie's ear has been fab!










Bugsy's favourite sofa









And little Bee


----------



## Charity

My two best buddies, I love them


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> My two best buddies, I love them
> 
> View attachment 492565
> 
> 
> View attachment 492567


Awww ❤❤. I saw this lovely little cat on the local lost and found website this week and she reminded me of Bunty a bit.


----------



## Charity

No, the Queen isn't coming passed our house today Toppy


----------



## SbanR

Spying on the neighbours


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Spying on the neighbours
> 
> View attachment 492747


Is Ollie's enclosure finished @SbanR


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Is Ollie's enclosure finished @SbanR


Yes, apart from one more shelf. Albert ran out of brackets.
More photos in catio sticky


----------



## huckybuck

A very rare occasion today - the HBs are not fans of sharing normally…


----------



## blackislegirl

Enjoying the morning sun.....Bear and Rufus above, Tiger below


----------



## huckybuck

Little H is a copy cat! Or should I say a copy hen…


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Little H is a copy cat! Or should I say a copy hen…
> 
> View attachment 492819
> View attachment 492821


Are they all OK with the chickens?


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Are they all OK with the chickens?


They are absolutely fine!! Grace loves them. Holly is indifferent. Huck resents them and Little H is a bit scared of them :Hilarious

And the chickens think all the cats are their friends


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> They are absolutely fine!! Grace loves them. Holly is indifferent. Huck resents them and Little H is a bit scared of them :Hilarious
> 
> And the chickens think all the cats are their friends


That so sums the kids up :Hilarious Gwacie is loving, Holly is such a snob, Huck is the most important and any attention taken away from him he dislikes, Little H is a big baby :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> That so sums the kids up :Hilarious Gwacie is loving, Holly is such a snob, Huck is the most important and any attention taken away from him he dislikes, Little H is a big baby :Hilarious


You have my lot in one :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ScrapCat

Sitting above his dish, waiting for me to stop wasting time taking pictures and to just serve him supper already.


----------



## Charity

ScrapCat said:


> Sitting above his dish, waiting for me to stop wasting time taking pictures and to just serve him supper already.
> 
> View attachment 492897


Hmmm, that expression says it all


----------



## huckybuck

ScrapCat said:


> Sitting above his dish, waiting for me to stop wasting time taking pictures and to just serve him supper already.
> 
> View attachment 492897


I adore your fireplace/stove - I bet there's some history there!


----------



## huckybuck

Grace is still doing her weird leg lift exercises!


----------



## Hasenherz

Wilhelm sitting on his favourite basket.

edit: looks like I did it wrong. Oh well


----------



## Maurey

Headed back to the suburbs today and they decided to share a carrier for most of the way here lol


----------



## ScrapCat

huckybuck said:


> I adore your fireplace/stove - I bet there's some history there!


It pains me so much that I've yet to use it. :Bawling At first, I was worried about my daughter (though she'd be fine now), but now it's Jaga's curiosity and wanting to go into and up it, that's preventing me from using it.  Maybe one day.

And oh, how I'd love to learn the history of this building or street. Even if it's nothing exciting, which I imagine it isn't, it'd still be interesting to learn.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I thought you needed a 4:45 alarm clock? No? I wondered why HD made me go downstairs with him…"










To be fair, I suspect because he had such a nice sleep yesterday afternoon…should've poked him with a pointy stick to keep him awake


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, I thought you needed a 4:45 alarm clock? No? I wondered why HD made me go downstairs with him…"
> 
> View attachment 493195
> 
> 
> To be fair, I suspect because he had such a nice sleep yesterday afternoon…should've poked him with a pointy stick to keep him awake
> 
> View attachment 493197


Oh Oscar, you are such a sweetheart


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar Woo, look at your little face xxxx


----------



## ewelsh

Libby has been trying to fit in this box all morning 

Are you gonna tell her, or shall I?


----------



## ewelsh

Free P&P everyone at The Cat Gallery


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Libby has been trying to fit in this box all morning
> 
> Are you gonna tell her, or shall I?
> 
> View attachment 493203
> 
> 
> View attachment 493205


Ha ha! Libby, we all wish we had slimmer waists so we could fit into something


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Ha ha! Libby, we all wish we had slimmer waists so we could fit into something


It's not her waist thats too big :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Toppy always laughs at his own jokes


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Toppy always laughs at his own jokes
> 
> View attachment 493219


Oh Toppy you are always guaranteed to brighten my mornings 

p.s. what was the punchline ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, what do you mean I've never slept in this bed? It's because Olive the Octopus has been in the way, so I've booted her out"


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Oh Toppy you are always guaranteed to brighten my mornings
> 
> p.s. what was the punchline ?


No idea, I wasn't party to the joke.


----------



## TonyG

'What do you mean it's raining?! I demand to speak to the management, this just won't do!'

(There has been much complaining all day because we've refused to turn the rain off )


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, what do you mean I have to wake up and have my tablets? I'm tired! I've been busy shouting at you to wake up at 2am, 3am and 5am…and yes, I know you got me extra nibbles but it wasn't exactly what I wanted…"










(Oscar has been reading that book about "how to kill your owner" I think…)


----------



## huckybuck

Mum please tell me you're not taking the blanket away now it's all over?


----------



## ScrapCat

Jaga's cat tree arrived, today. Had to kick him out of the room, while I was putting it together, otherwise I wouldn't have finished until 2063.  The wait was apparently worth it, though. :Cat










Edit: After a good play and thorough exploration, it's time to quietly enjoy the view out the window.


----------



## SbanR

Enjoying the morning sunshine. He loves it on this platform


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Enjoying the morning sunshine. He loves it on this platform
> View attachment 493377
> View attachment 493379
> View attachment 493381
> View attachment 493383


Fabulous pics SbanR love the second one lol!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Ollie does love his enclosure, aww bless him ,thats one happy boy x


----------



## LittleEms

I picked up a Bug at the shops this am


----------



## ScrapCat

Having a good groom (which I clearly interrupted), after having enjoyed his first raw meal. :Cat


----------



## Cully

For some reason she's not speaking to me today.








Definitely looking daggers though:Nailbiting.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ollie you DO look like a happy boy. That's so nice to see @SbanR


----------



## ewelsh

I couldn't stop laughing this afternoon, for the past 18months, we have been doing up our little barn in our garden, more to do still.

The first time ever Lottie decided it was time for an inspection, talk about nosey :Hilarious





















































Who else would just walk into a house uninvited, walk around right in front of the owners and inspect everything :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> I couldn't stop laughing this afternoon, for the past 18months, we have been doing up our little barn in our garden, more to do still.
> 
> The first time ever Lottie decided it was time for an inspection, talk about nosey :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 493403
> 
> 
> View attachment 493421
> View attachment 493417
> 
> 
> View attachment 493405
> 
> 
> View attachment 493407
> 
> 
> View attachment 493411
> 
> 
> Who else would just walk into a house uninvited, walk around right in front of the owners and inspect everything :Hilarious


I thought you'd got 2 bottles of champagne on the side to keep you going during the decorating - then realised they were lamps - you can see where my mind was at!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh will you Air B'n'B it? Seems ideal for that...plus people would get a Lottie for company


----------



## Willsee

SbanR said:


> Enjoying the morning sunshine. He loves it on this platform
> View attachment 493377
> View attachment 493379
> View attachment 493381
> View attachment 493383


Now that's a flooffy tummy


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> I thought you'd got 2 bottles of champagne on the side to keep you going during the decorating - then realised they were lamps - you can see where my mind was at!





Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh will you Air B'n'B it? Seems ideal for that...plus people would get a Lottie for company


Champagne at the end @huckybuck 

@Mrs Funkin it was meant for family and friends especially when they bring their dogs I have thought about Air B&B for part of the year if only to cover extra council tax but I'm not sure really, I dont know if I could handle someone that close to me looking into my garden plus there is nothing for anyone to do here stuck in the middle of no where!

What if someone stole Lottie


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I get that @ewelsh - I know several folk who do it but I'm not sure I could do it either...

As for stealing Lottie, well, it's not worth the risk quite honestly


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I couldn't stop laughing this afternoon, for the past 18months, we have been doing up our little barn in our garden, more to do still.
> 
> The first time ever Lottie decided it was time for an inspection, talk about nosey :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 493403
> 
> 
> View attachment 493421
> View attachment 493417
> 
> 
> View attachment 493405
> 
> 
> View attachment 493407
> 
> 
> View attachment 493411
> 
> 
> Who else would just walk into a house uninvited, walk around right in front of the owners and inspect everything :Hilarious


It looks very inviting in there. But in answer to your question......Moo would, and does!
She frequently just pops into near neighbours through their kitchen windows, has a good nose around, then goes out again.
Fortunately they all look forward to her little visits.
Lottie is obviously making sure the renovations to her new home are coming along nicely.


----------



## Cully

Why does washing my nets set off an okey cokey cat?
























Wish she'd make her mind up, I'm getting blurred vision!


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Why does washing my nets set off an okey cokey cat?
> View attachment 493441
> 
> View attachment 493443
> 
> View attachment 493449
> 
> Wish she'd make her mind up, I'm getting blurred vision!


:Hilarious


----------



## Hasenherz

Wilhelm got neutered today. He's licking himself a lot and he needs to wear the cone and he HATES it so we tried to keep him distracted.

View media item 79979
He finally settled down though.

View media item 79981
Edit: I still don't know how to post the pictures properly. Are you all uploading them to a different site first and then just embedding the link?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Hasenherz said:


> Edit: I still don't know how to post the pictures properly. Are you all uploading them to a different site first and then just embedding the link?


I save my photos on my PC and then upload them directly from my photo file using the "Upload a File" link at the bottom of the Post Reply message box.


----------



## MontyMaude

Maudey Cat is trying yet failing to be a normal pussy cat, but she is out in daylight and not hidden under a blanket.


----------



## TonyG

Hasenherz said:


> Wilhelm got neutered today. He's licking himself a lot and he needs to wear the cone and he HATES it so we tried to keep him distracted.
> 
> View media item 79979
> He finally settled down though.
> 
> View media item 79981
> Edit: I still don't know how to post the pictures properly. Are you all uploading them to a different site first and then just embedding the link?


As said, just click upload file, choose from phone album or desktop the click full image…


----------



## jasperthecat

We've just got back from a week's break at the caravan and the boys as usual loved it equally as much as we did.
Usually they both disappear under the lockers at the rear during the day for their daytime sleep with each having their own area but this time around Ollie decided he'd not go down and stayed up with us and for some strange reason he kept coming and sleeping next to my head on the front day-bed back rest while I watched TV or dozed off.

When we were watching TV he'd be right up next to my head and even staring into my eyes if he was awake. Normally he doesn't show any favouritism to either of us unlike Jasper who adores my other half but even my OH noticed Ollie paying far more attention to me.

Every time I turned my head he was there sleeping next to me.


----------



## ewelsh

jasperthecat said:


> We've just got back from a week's break at the caravan and the boys as usual loved it equally as much as we did.
> Usually they both disappear under the lockers at the rear during the day for their daytime sleep with each having their own area but this time around Ollie decided he'd not go down and stayed up with us and for some strange reason he kept coming and sleeping next to my head on the front day-bed back rest while I watched TV or dozed off.
> 
> When we were watching TV he'd be right up next to my head and even staring into my eyes if he was awake. Normally he doesn't show any favouritism to either of us unlike Jasper who adores my other half but even my OH noticed Ollie paying far more attention to me.
> 
> Every time I turned my head he was there sleeping next to me.


It's Love then @jasperthecat don't knock it, he will change his mind soon enough :Hilarious


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> It's Love then @jasperthecat don't knock it, he will change his mind soon enough :Hilarious


When we're at home he's always near me but will never sit on me though he has now started to sit next to me on one of the sofas.

I play with him when I have time as he loves play and will sit next to my chair in my studio waiting patiently until I have time to play with him. Many times I don't notice he's there until I look down.
He also waits outside the door when I'm playing my guitars and as soon as he hears the equipment being switched off, that's his cue for him to come in and will either push the door open or meow to let him in.


----------



## ewelsh

Maybe its an age thing, Lottie who is a “hands off” cat will sit near only me on the sofa, the other night there was no room because of the dogs so she pushed her way to my lap, it was a blissful moment rather uncomfortable too as I was holding my breath, she sat there for a few mins then left. 

Must admit I do love it when one of our pets loves me a fraction more than my OH :Smuggrin


----------



## jasperthecat

ewelsh said:


> Maybe its an age thing, Lottie who is a "hands off" cat will sit near only me on the sofa, the other night there was no room because of the dogs so she pushed her way to my lap, it was a blissful moment rather uncomfortable too as I was holding my breath, she sat there for a few mins then left.
> 
> Must admit I do love it when one of our pets loves me a fraction more than my OH :Smuggrin


It's really something special when pets show their love for you. I was definitely Ollie's favourite at the caravan.
Jasper is definitely my OH's cat when it comes to whom he shows his love!
When it comes to feeding and play I'm the one he comes around but he absolutely adores her and comes onto the bed during the night and lays with his paws on her face.
He also loves being held/cradled like a baby by my OH which I suspect is a throwback from him being the hand fed runt as a kitten.

Yesterday, we drove back from the caravan and although he never once made any sound or complained, he had a bit of a #2 accident in his carrier which he occasionally does if he hasn't 'been' before setting off when travelling even though he has direct access to a covered litter tray from his carrier in the car.
When we got home and brought him in my OH held him while I wiped his paws and then I cradled him while she finished it off and it was amazing how he responded to me holding him. After cleaning his feet and putting him down he kept coming around me purring and looking up at me which my OH indicated that he wanted to be picked up by me.

I'm might start picking him up in that way if he likes it but I just don't want to break the bond my OH has built with him.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Raindrops keep falling on my…nose :Hilarious

Nova likes to sit under our bamboo tree to watch the birds, but the rain drips off the leaves onto her little nose and makes it look like it's covered in polka dots!


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Raindrops keep falling on my…nose :Hilarious
> 
> Nova likes to sit under our bamboo tree to watch the birds, but the rain drips off the leaves onto her little nose and makes it look like it's covered in polka dots!
> 
> View attachment 493521
> View attachment 493525


LOL, I looked at the photos first and thought I didn't remember her having freckles.


----------



## 1507601

Not a cat, but look what they've done to the sofa  at least it isn't like that all over. We've tried various scratching posts and they just prefer our furniture... (Except they do love the cardboard scratchers we have protecting a few areas).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I put wide double sided sticky tape on the firm upright arms of our sofas @Lucy2020 - and it did deter Oscar from going for them, which he only did if he was hungry and not responded to within five seconds, literally!). Worth a try, maybe (though the arm of yours will be scent marked, so you might want to simple solution it first?)?


----------



## Charity

You can get various sizes of anti-scratch protectors like these 
Amazon.co.uk : cat scratch protectors


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Lucy2020 said:


> Not a cat, but look what they've done to the sofa  at least it isn't like that all over. We've tried various scratching posts and they just prefer our furniture... (Except they do love the cardboard scratchers we have protecting a few areas).


Snap ! Back in 2016 when I had my old Harrycat I bought a new (VERY expensive) sofa, armchairs and ottoman - Harrycat had never scratched at any furniture in all his 18 years so I didn't even think of him scratching anything. Then he passed away in 2017 and I got Missy she decided the new furniture made good scratching posts and although I tried everything to stop her - alternative scratching posts and pads, sticky tape, throws, washing the furniture - and even spraying with various repellents; nothing worked. After Missy came Bertie - he preferred the carpets and did his best to dig through to Australia  Then along came Lily - she has all kinds of scratching posts and pads but like Missy prefers the furniture. TBH I've just about given up ! I have to regularly trim back all the pulled threads and I'm seriously thinking of having it all recovered (if I can find a scratch proof fabric)- but that's going to cost almost as much as a new suite  She's also doing her best to destroy my wicker laundry basket and and the wicker chair in my bedroom, they're looking very sad these days too but, at least, they're cheaper to replace !


----------



## SbanR

Also not a cat, but started by naughty Gloria years ago, then picked up by Barney and various cats in the following years. @Lucy2020 , @Bertie'sMum


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Also not a cat, but started by naughty Gloria years ago, then picked up by Barney and various cats in the following years. @Lucy2020 , @Bertie'sMum


Thats called rustic Vintage now @SbanR :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Thats called rustic Vintage now @SbanR :Hilarious


And someone like Drew Pritchard (do you watch Salvage Hunters?) will pay me ££££ for!


----------



## Willow_Warren

He was being a funny boy this morning! Leaning his head out of the window!


----------



## huckybuck

Dirty Gracie showing her undies!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, there's something funny on my head! Is this what happens when you go exploring in the garden? Whaddya mean, cuckoo spit? Something spat on me? URGH!"


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Dirty Gracie showing her undies!!!!
> 
> View attachment 493675


Gracie, there's a name for girls like you :Hilarious



Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, there's something funny on my head! Is this what happens when you go exploring in the garden? Whaddya mean, cuckoo spit? Something spat on me? URGH!"
> 
> View attachment 493681


Oh Oscar that's just awful, :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, there's something funny on my head! Is this what happens when you go exploring in the garden? Whaddya mean, cuckoo spit? Something spat on me? URGH!"
> 
> View attachment 493681


Oscar, you put me off my breakfast this morning :Yuck


----------



## SbanR

Managed to get this photo before he moved


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Managed to get this photo before he moved
> View attachment 493741


I love seeing photos of other people's homes :Hilarious and handsome cats of course


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Careful @SbanR you know @huckybuck is reading your fridge magnets


----------



## Charity

All they need is a duvet


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Charity I love them. I really do.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> All they need is a duvet
> 
> View attachment 493759


They are like an old married couple :Hilarious just adorable


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> All they need is a duvet
> 
> View attachment 493759


That wins the cutest photo of the week award - where's the love emoji???


----------



## TonyG

Mmmm, do I see a pigeon?


----------



## ewelsh

Libby "was" trying to hide in my clothes basket










But


----------



## LittleEms

I have this weed that keeps popping up no matter how many times I pull it out… 
(I let him sleep there, it's now a bare patch of soil in the wildflowers!)


----------



## ewelsh

LittleEms said:


> I have this weed that keeps popping up no matter how many times I pull it out…
> (I let him sleep there, it's now a bare patch of soil in the wildflowers!)
> 
> View attachment 493959


I'd love a weed like that:Hilarious


----------



## ScrapCat

Birdwatching, but yawning out of boredom, as, alas, there are no birds to be watched. (I keep forgetting to buy bird feed. Oops. :Bag)



















I swear Jaga thinks that an unruly mane is the latest fashion, 'cause a split second after brushing it, he's straight back on to licking it into a tangled state again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I like the tousled look, it makes you look even more like a lion, Jaga


----------



## SbanR

A few weird positions


----------



## ScrapCat

SbanR said:


> A few weird positions
> View attachment 493987
> View attachment 493989
> View attachment 493991
> View attachment 493993


:Joyful haha A true master in the art of weird positions.


----------



## TriTri

This one's for the 29 hour rule, sos I'm always late… please forgive me but Max hasn't been on here much lately :Snaphappy:Cat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww nice to see you, Max, it’s been ages!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Libby "was" trying to hide in my clothes basket
> 
> View attachment 493891
> 
> 
> But
> 
> View attachment 493897


She should know better than try to hide when there's a professional sniffer dog in the house.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> This one's for the 29 hour rule, sos I'm always late… please forgive me but Max hasn't been on here much lately :Snaphappy:Cat.
> View attachment 494015
> View attachment 494017


Hello gorgeous boy. Long time no see, what have you been up to?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Sunniest place indoors at the moment !


----------



## LittleEms

Got another strange weed in the carrot patch! (Bee)


----------



## cheekyscrip

TriTri said:


> This one's for the 29 hour rule, sos I'm always late… please forgive me but Max hasn't been on here much lately :Snaphappy:Cat.
> View attachment 494015
> View attachment 494017


Oh, missing you gorgeous Max!


----------



## cheekyscrip

Scrip not quite at ease when Garfield came, sniffed his ears and plonked himself right next to him…


----------



## Maurey

Walkies in his new harness


----------



## huckybuck

Thirsty work going to the vets - especially when you wee yourself on the way there


----------



## Charity

Aunty Emma kindly sent Bunty and Toppy some new toys, they are a knock out, literally


----------



## TriTri

cheekyscrip said:


> Scrip not quite at ease when Garfield came, sniffed his ears and plonked himself right next to him…
> View attachment 494073


Cuteness overload ❤❤.


----------



## Maurey

Video of chips giving me a heart attack 

https://www.instagram.com/reel/Cex4RjLLvSa/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## ewelsh

Why can't I see any images?


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Why can't I see any images?
> 
> View attachment 494117


I didn't even get that far. Had to sign up to Instagram or Facebook.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I can see the photos again! Any luck your side @SbanR


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Why can't I see any images?


@ewelsh perhaps it was something to do with testing out the new software ?


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Oh I can see the photos again! Any luck your side @SbanR


Yes @Maurey must have altered the settings


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you went to work for hours and hours…so I sat with HD for breakfast…"










"It's so hot I decided to hide in the shade"


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you went to work for hours and hours…so I sat with HD for breakfast…"
> 
> View attachment 494159
> 
> 
> "It's so hot I decided to hide in the shade"
> 
> View attachment 494161


Gorgeous photo to wake up to this morning Mrs F


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh Human Mother, you went to work for hours and hours…so I sat with HD for breakfast…"
> 
> View attachment 494159
> 
> 
> "It's so hot I decided to hide in the shade"
> 
> View attachment 494161









I don't blame you Oscar Woo, that looks a really cool place to hide. What beautiful scenery too.


----------



## Charity

Hallo, hallo, this is odd?









Where's everything gone?









Nothing there either?









Mum....we've been burgled! :Jawdrop


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Hallo, hallo, this is odd?
> View attachment 494305
> 
> 
> Where's everything gone?
> View attachment 494311
> 
> 
> Nothing there either?
> View attachment 494307
> 
> 
> Mum....we've been burgled! :Jawdrop
> View attachment 494313


Was wondering what they thought about all the packing away !!
Don't worry Toppy it will all be coming back soon


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Toppy! What has your mum been doing? You could dust the corners with your tail if you felt the urge…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother it's been quite warm today, phew! Thank goodness you've given me my current teatime favourite, maybe you're starting to speak cat?"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh! Human Mother you really ARE learning to speak cat! Roast chicken! Yummy!"










(Sorry for blurry photo…old phone!)


----------



## cheekyscrip

Not a cat, but such a sweetheart..


----------



## ScrapCat

"I see you're cooking over there. I'm sure some of that chicken is reserved for me, right?" Pretty hard to forget, when you're right there, pal. lol


----------



## Maurey

Someone was displeased by the lawnmower


----------



## ScrapCat

Maurey said:


> Someone was displeased by the lawnmower
> View attachment 494361


That expression. :Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

I think Arthur's been brushed enough


----------



## Nealh

Those rubber type brushes are very good at hair removal, Mr Tom likes the massaging affect of them.


----------



## LeArthur

Nealh said:


> Those rubber type brushes are very good at hair removal, Mr Tom like the massaging affect of them.


Aren't they just?! I usually start with that and then finish of with a rotating comb.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Is there a cuter face out there to wake up to?









His paw is resting over my ankle x

Half an hour later… think he might be a little warm as he's at full stretch


----------



## huckybuck

Mom I've told you more than once NOT to feed those big birds in MY garden!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Naughty Mum!!!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Naughty Mum!!!


Heavens Huck! I'm not surprised you don't like those in your garden :Jawdrop


----------



## Charity

Our Supervisor has decided to take a day off today


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Our Supervisor has decided to take a day off today
> 
> View attachment 494439


:Hilarious He's clearly had enough!


----------



## Deguslave

huckybuck said:


> Naughty Mum!!!


What a beautiful bird!


----------



## H.M

Is is possible for female cats to get along with other females and not like males?

Kisu was meowing at the neighbours female kitten which she never does to other cats, but they did always seem to be male, when she usually only ever hisses. She even tried approaching the female kitten and followed her into the next garden. Kisu showed no sign of fear or aggression like she would normally do with a male cat.

A few years ago kisu did show some interest to a tiny female kitten we looked after a few days until we could take to a rescue. She always came to the door and peeked through the gap.

Stuck in prison









Now free


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, you were gone for hours and hours…it's exhausting waiting for you to come home. Shady spot under the table is most welcome for a nap"


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Naughty Mum!!!


WOW I'd love that, is it a kite?


----------



## ewelsh

Turn the heat Mummy,, I love it










If I shut the blind the little monkey goes behind it, sandwiched between the glass and blind


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> WOW I'd love that, is it a kite?


Loads of them Ewelsh!!! Red Kites. They are huge and fussy about what they eat. Not interested in bread but love a bit of ham or omlette lol!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Loads of them Ewelsh!!! Red Kites. They are huge and fussy about what they eat. Not interested in bread but love a bit of ham or omlette lol!


You are so lucky, there are loads of red kites here but I've never been able to get one in my gardens. I will try omelette then


----------



## Nealh

As much as my two can muster in this hot spell.

Mr Tom









Tigger.


----------



## TonyG

Must be bed time…


----------



## TonyG

Sorry, I see she’s showing her nipple again. Pure filth! 

Not quite sure why only that one ever shows?


----------



## SbanR

Another enjoying this lovely weather


----------



## Willow_Warren

huckybuck said:


> Naughty Mum!!!


My mum had one sweep down and steal from the table whilst they were eating (they are not too far from one of the original release sites in stokenchurch). Her neighbour used to our out their waste turkey / chicken carcasses out which would attract them! I have a fair few near my but that's because I'm not far from a landfill site ). Think my garden is a bit too small for them to sweep in.


----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Charity

Bunty's very upset her sanctuary has gone so she's taken temporary shelter here.


----------



## ewelsh

Darling Bunty, it will soon be over and you will have a lovely new carpet to scratch


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nealh said:


> As much as my two can muster in this hot spell.
> View attachment 494513
> 
> 
> View attachment 494515


Oh! Your little tortie and white (I'm sorry, I don't know her name) she looks so so soft and I need to send her a smooch xx


----------



## Karl43

Chewie loves a block of ice when it's warm


----------



## jasperthecat

Woops


----------



## Suggie's Mum

2nd day in his stroller and Suggie seems to have accepted it as a good way to travel, especially when we go to the park 































ATTACH=full]494609[/ATTACH]

It definitely got people staring and taking


----------



## Nealh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh! Your little tortie and white (I'm sorry, I don't know her name) she looks so so soft and I need to send her a smooch xx


I have edited the pics to include their names. She is Tigger.


----------



## H.M

Suggie's Mum said:


> 2nd day in his stroller and Suggie seems to have accepted it as a good way to travel, especially when we go to the park
> View attachment 494595
> View attachment 494597
> View attachment 494599
> View attachment 494601
> It definitely got people staring and taking


Suggie looking so adorable.

I get that a lot when I take Danbi out. People say "I thought it was a dog from far."
"Is it a cat or dog?"
"Oh it's a cat!!!"
"Wow I've never seen a cat on a leash before."
"He's so well behaved on a leash "


----------



## Suggie's Mum

H.M said:


> Suggie looking so adorable.
> 
> I get that a lot when I take Danbi out. People say "I thought it was a dog from far."
> "Is it a cat or dog?"
> "Oh it's a cat!!!"
> "Wow I've never seen a cat on a leash before."
> "He's so well behaved on a leash "


Suggie is too. Maybe because he's worn one for so long.
We also got that each time.
People went by saying "Is that a cat?" or "Why've they got a cat in a pushchair?".
We've got to keep telling them "It's a pet stroller!" Not a pushchair or baby buggy.
I guess they've never heard of it before


----------



## Ringypie

Oh it's just so tiring!


----------



## Cully

Soaking up what may be the last of the sun for a while.


----------



## TonyG

What do you mean it's raining?! I demand to speak to the management!


----------



## huckybuck

We want to see our mate!!!


----------



## Viv773

My little 1-year-old ginger Maine Coon, recently had gone through a 4 and a half hours of pelvic surgery. Today we went to the vet and had his stitches removed. He is very happy now.


----------



## Charity

Viv773 said:


> My little 1-year-old ginger Maine Coon, recently had gone through a 4 and a half hours of pelvic surgery. Today we went to the vet and had his stitches removed. He is very happy now.
> 
> View attachment 494681
> 
> 
> View attachment 494683
> 
> 
> View attachment 494685


So pleased he's doing so well bless him


----------



## huckybuck

Viv773 said:


> My little 1-year-old ginger Maine Coon, recently had gone through a 4 and a half hours of pelvic surgery. Today we went to the vet and had his stitches removed. He is very happy now.
> 
> View attachment 494681
> 
> 
> View attachment 494683
> 
> 
> View attachment 494685


So glad he's doing ok and is happy.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> We want to see our mate!!!
> 
> View attachment 494667
> 
> 
> View attachment 494669


The chook on the left seems the ring leader lol.
Do they all get on with the felines?


----------



## SbanR

@huckybuck beautifully clean patio and furniture
@Viv773 sorry your boy had to undergo such major surgery but glad to see he's making a good recovery


----------



## Willow_Warren

I prepped up a bit of sewing earlier (had the supplies way too long)









But… Sat down with a bit of breakfast and Lola joined me curled up in my feet! One hour in and she's still there but Andre has joined me on my lap! Not sure when going to get anything done!









H x


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Tony Gussin said:


> What do you mean it's raining?! I demand to speak to the management!
> 
> View attachment 494649


Suggie does that too.
He likes to sit and smell the rain.
We still get the look though as if it's our fault it's raining and we didn't stop it


----------



## H.M

Love how easily Oreo gets along with other cats.
The black kitten sitting in front of him.


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck thats hilarious, hens calling to see if their mate will come out to play  yes very clean patio and cast iron set.

@Viv773 goodness me that was a long operation, must have been torture for you waiting. Glad all is healing well for your beauty.

@Willow_Warren do I spot the patterns of a Bunny :Smuggrin a grey Bunny in boots?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooooh @Willow_Warren is Luna getting a boyfriend?


----------



## TonyG

Suggie's Mum said:


> Suggie does that too.
> He likes to sit and smell the rain.
> We still get the look though as if it's our fault it's raining and we didn't stop it


Yes, there was much moaning yesterday because every time she tried going out she got wet


----------



## H.M

Kisu surprises me. She's tolerating prince so well. I think because she knows that she can just smack him and he'll back off if he tries anything. She's the Queen.


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> The chook on the left seems the ring leader lol.
> Do they all get on with the felines?


They all love the cats - they think they are cockerels :Hilarious


----------



## ScrapCat

Up late, watching Alien, and Jaga decided he wanted to cuddle on OH's lap. He slowly started to slide off, though, before slipping in between OH and me. Clearly it wasn't worth moving. :Hilarious



















(Pardon the quality. My phone's old and not good in low light.)


----------



## Cully

She didn't last long playing with her favourite snake (rope) and settled down for a nap.








Glad I'm not the only one moaning about needing a new phone.


----------



## huckybuck

Holly is obsessed by my cardigan - if I leave it anywhere she's straight on it!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

I do love finished work and going into the garden to harvest some of what I have grown!
The strawberry harvest is in full flow and the raspberries are just ripening









Andre had the same same idea and also went and found a pre dinner snack !  (It was dead by the time I came down and trying to get anything off of him is a lost cause… whilst he was originally playing with it but he chomped on it quickly when he heard dinner being served )


----------



## ewelsh

@Cully, great snake, also love her bed :Hilarious

Holly that cardigan suits you, its also a lovely new bed off your mum :Smuggrin

@Willow_Warren great harvest, well done. I can eat a whole punnet of strawberries in one go


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Cully, great snake, also love her bed :Hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> The snake came courtesy of Toppy and Bunty)) and is a great favourite. 'Her bed', ha flippin' ha!!


----------



## Maurey

they look so proud of being up there 🙄


----------



## Psygon

CK spam (hello!).


----------



## Karl43

Chewie this morning. She's on a reduced steroid dose now


----------



## GingerNinja

Karl43 said:


> Chewie this morning. She's on a reduced steroid dose now
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> that's good news


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh dear, didn't manage to properly quote someone


----------



## TriTri

Psygon said:


> CK spam (hello!).
> View attachment 573392
> 
> View attachment 573393
> 
> View attachment 573394


There’s no such thing as CK Spam


----------



## TriTri

Karl43 said:


> Chewie this morning. She's on a reduced steroid dose now
> View attachment 573406
> 
> View attachment 573407


That’s good news @Karl43  . Chewie is looking as beautiful as ever. That’s one gorgeous fluffy tail there


----------



## Karl43

TriTri said:


> That’s good news @Karl43  . Chewie is looking as beautiful as ever. That’s one gorgeous fluffy tail there


Thankyou . She has the vet again on the 20th for bloods and also a clip to deal with her matting !


----------



## Karl43

Maurey said:


> View attachment 573359
> 
> they look so proud of being up there 🙄


THE proudest face ever


----------



## TriTri

Karl43 said:


> Thankyou . She has the vet again on the 20th for bloods and also a clip to deal with her matting !


Matting? Oh dear, never mind. ‘Looking forward to her extra special photo on 21st then .


----------



## Karl43

TriTri said:


> Matting? Oh dear, never mind. ‘Looking forward to her extra special photo on 21st then .


Yes she's pretty fluffy and has awful matting in the hard to reach areas of her head and under her chin . 

I keep brushing her daily and trying to cut it best I can ,but it's a slow process. 


For the first 2 months on the steroids she didn't groom much


----------



## Maurey

chips wasn’t feeling photogenic today


----------



## TonyG

Is too hot!


----------



## lymorelynn

Just testing the camera on my new tablet.


----------



## Maurey

Chips’ first harness free toddle around the fenced in garden at my grandparents’ home


----------



## slartibartfast

The best bed in the house! Boys are sharing.


----------



## Psygon

Because using your laptop is so much easier when you have a CK blocking your view.


----------



## Charity

Roll reversal today. Bunty's decided its safe indoors again 😮 though near the window just in case an escape is needed. Toppy's having a lie down in the cat pen where I put some new artificial grass the other day.


----------



## Psygon

This day will surely go down in history as the day the tonks discovered that a duvet cover hung on the washing line makes for the most amazing tent.


----------



## lymorelynn

Love you Mummy 😽


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well Lola is looking very content with herself. She’s stolen my seat!

different story earlier in the week, she started sneezing, which I didn’t think too much of until a few days later she had a sneezing fit and sneezed blood (honestly I did not realise how far a sneeze can go). Anyhow off to the vets we went, she only had a 5cm piece if grass/seed stuck up her nose! The vet was able to remove it and without the need for sedation. 

she bounced straight back and seems right as rain now. X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Blimey Lola! Glad it could be easily removed, you poor girl  xx


----------



## huckybuck

Gosh glad she’s ok. Grass and seeds stuck can be a nightmare! Thank goodness you thought to take her.


----------



## SbanR

Gosh, you're such a good girl Lola to allow the vet to remove the grass seed without needing sedation.


----------



## slartibartfast

Julian loves his little brother!


----------



## slartibartfast

My little tiger, Ash. He is huge. the other cats look like kittens next to him. And he has such a big heart, he loves everyone and wants kisses all the time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We have a little Yorkshire terrier two houses away. Last summer they thought he was going to have to be PTS because he was constantly banging his head on the ground, was collapsing, not eating. Anyway, he went for a procedure at the specialist vet - after seeing their usual vet a few times - and they found a dart seed right up his little nose! They figured he was banging his head on the ground to try to get it out! I think it was so far up there nobody could see it. Blooming awful! Poor Charlie.


----------



## Willsee

Willow enjoying the new “cat” tree in the garden this evening 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Jaf

Anyone know what this lot are trying to tell me? Geri, Alfie, Izzy, Sausage, Geri, Pandora and Woody.


----------



## ewelsh

@Jaf I would say they are getting fed up waiting for their food 😂


----------



## SbanR

Getting a hit


----------



## huckybuck

Jaf said:


> Anyone know what this lot are trying to tell me? Geri, Alfie, Izzy, Sausage, Geri, Pandora and Woody.
> 
> View attachment 573726
> 
> View attachment 573727


Errr Mum??? What are you waiting for??? DINNER!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Getting a hit
> View attachment 573728
> View attachment 573729
> View attachment 573730


Fabulous photos @SbanR 
Loving the cat shelves!!


----------



## ewelsh

They are beautiful photos @SbanR one to be framed I think


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @SbanR they are wonderful photos of Ollie


----------



## huckybuck

Licked and loved - wool mousie is still Grace’s favourite @slartibartfast


----------



## Charity

Happy to be indoors again and fast asleep


----------



## Karl43

Chewie came to bed with Dad, I am honoured.


----------



## huckybuck

Marvellous!!!


----------



## Karl43

huckybuck said:


> Marvellous!!!
> 
> View attachment 573800


Well nearly


----------



## ScrapCat

Wedged between mine and OH's laps again, enjoying a rub and a paw massage.


----------



## Karl43

Chewie plonking weight on with all these treats... oops


----------



## Maurey

Cuddles before I went to sleep last night


----------



## huckybuck

Post dentist! Very happy to be home and won’t stop eating even though she’s tired!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Awww Gwacie darling, you are still a pretty girl even though you are spaced out xx


----------



## TriTri

Here’s Maximus, who had a great morning running around the garden after some long grass we were playing with, something he’s rarely done since Tessy passed away nearly two years ago. And another photo taken later with him worn out, taking a long sleep, whilst also guarding the back door ❤. Annual checkup with the vets last week went very well, thank goodness 🐈‍⬛.


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> View attachment 573935
> 
> View attachment 573937
> 
> View attachment 573936
> 
> Here’s Maximus, who had a great morning running around the garden after some long grass we were playing with, something he’s rarely done since Tessy passed away nearly two years ago. And another photo taken later with him worn out, taking a long sleep, whilst also guarding the back door ❤. Annual checkup with the vets last week went very well, thank goodness 🐈‍⬛.


Glad all is well with lovely Max and you too hopefully @TriTri. Can't believe its two years since you lost Tessy.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Marvellous!!!
> 
> View attachment 573800


What's that saying about you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> View attachment 573935
> 
> View attachment 573937
> 
> View attachment 573936
> 
> Here’s Maximus, who had a great morning running around the garden after some long grass we were playing with, something he’s rarely done since Tessy passed away nearly two years ago. And another photo taken later with him worn out, taking a long sleep, whilst also guarding the back door ❤. Annual checkup with the vets last week went very well, thank goodness 🐈‍⬛.


Aw, lovely to see you Max, and looking so well.
Any more visits from you know who recently ?


----------



## Maurey

Had to call in a handyman because I don’t have the upper body strength to get these two posts apart 😅 Jum’s disappointed she has to wait for her cat tree expansion. Help should be here in an hour and a half, though, here’s hoping they can manage lol


----------



## Cully

Misty determined not to let me use the mouse until she's had enough attention.








Glad to oblige


----------



## Deguslave

Maurey said:


> Had to call in a handyman because I don’t have the upper body strength to get these two posts apart 😅 Jum’s disappointed she has to wait for her cat tree expansion. Help should be here in an hour and a half, though, here’s hoping they can manage lol
> 
> View attachment 573941


Oh that look! She's not impressed is she, lol.


----------



## Maurey

Deguslave said:


> Oh that look! She's not impressed is she, lol.


She’s really not 😅 she’s knocking things off the coffee table to make room for herself as I type this lol. Chips is melting on the back of the couch, occasionally looking over to where the tree used to be.


----------



## SbanR

The material is a lovely colour @Maurey


----------



## Maurey

SbanR said:


> The material is a lovely colour @Maurey


Thank you! I’m really fond of it, though I also got a new set in a pumpkin-y colour. Not sure which I’m going with first


----------



## huckybuck

Not a lap cat! But needing reassurance today!


----------



## Maurey

I’ll get more good photos when I’m less exhausted, but here’s a sneak peak of the cats’ upgrade, feat chips.


----------



## Charity

I don't know what's got into His Lordship this last couple of days, must be because the room is still not like it used to be.










Meanwhile Bunty is just enjoying herself with her toys. She's always happiest first thing in the morning when its quiet and there's only me up.


----------



## SbanR

He loves his outdoor tree


----------



## huckybuck

He’s one very lucky boy xx


----------



## huckybuck

Well our postman turned up today and promptly fainted on the doorstep. He was delivering a special parcel from @slartibartfast 
I’d asked for some new mice in Ukrainian colours and some carrier blankets for the HBs. I think the poor man was off his face for the rest of his rounds! 

Tonight’s pics are the beautiful drug fuelled mice which I reckon we should send to the Kremlin and stuff up Putin’s nostrils til they push his eyeballs out.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Aw, lovely to see you Max, and looking so well.
> Any more visits from you know who recently ?


Thank you @Cully.

Charlie turned up two minutes after we arrived back from the vet (one week ago), Max was fortunately unaware, but I rushed outside with Charlie’s favourite (chicken dreamies), and put a few out for him. Photo attached.

I mentioned Charlie to the vet who said I could get in a lot of trouble if I took him to the vets 🙄. It seems so wrong that as far as I know, he still hasn’t been to see a vet. I was told he no longer sits on his owner’s lap and he seems a lot more wary of people. I see him about once a week, and I pass his home regularly. I can’t get through to his owner.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Glad all is well with lovely Max and you too hopefully @TriTri. Can't believe its two years since you lost Tessy.


Thank you @Charity. It’s two years next month, but seems like yesterday 🥹.

It’s lovely seeing your photo’s and updates by the way 😃. Everybody’s 😀.


----------



## TonyG

TriTri said:


> Thank you @Cully.
> 
> Charlie turned up two minutes after we arrived back from the vet (one week ago), Max was fortunately unaware, but I rushed outside with Charlie’s favourite (chicken dreamies), and put a few out for him. Photo attached.
> 
> I mentioned Charlie to the vet who said I could get in a lot of trouble if I took him to the vets 🙄. It seems so wrong that as far as I know, he still hasn’t been to see a vet. I was told he no longer sits on his owner’s lap and he seems a lot more wary of people. I see him about once a week, and I pass his home regularly. I can’t get through to his owner.
> 
> View attachment 574024


Can you perhaps speak to the RSPCA or Cats Protection?
Not necessarily to get her in trouble or take him away (although being voluntarily signed over would probably be the best thing for the poor cat), but they might be able to educate/get through to her?

I appreciate CP isn’t into enforcement but I know they do work with ‘problem’ owners and if needs be might be able to get the cat signed over.

He doesn’t look well, who knows how much longer he might last without proper care?

If she does take him to the vet she’ll probably just ask for euthanasia 🙄


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> Well our postman turned up today and promptly fainted on the doorstep. He was delivering a special parcel from @slartibartfast
> .................................................................. I think the poor man was off his face for the rest of his rounds!


Every time I've ordered smelly toys from any of our clever crafters here I've had to apologise to my postman for stinking out his postbag


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Thank you @Cully.
> 
> Charlie turned up two minutes after we arrived back from the vet (one week ago), Max was fortunately unaware, but I rushed outside with Charlie’s favourite (chicken dreamies), and put a few out for him. Photo attached.
> 
> I mentioned Charlie to the vet who said I could get in a lot of trouble if I took him to the vets 🙄. It seems so wrong that as far as I know, he still hasn’t been to see a vet. I was told he no longer sits on his owner’s lap and he seems a lot more wary of people. I see him about once a week, and I pass his home regularly. I can’t get through to his owner.
> 
> View attachment 574024


His coat looks in poor condition to me. Poor boy. I do feel for you that you are prevented from doing more for him, but, as the vet said, you could get into trouble. I doubt if the owner is ever going to change her mind. Is she blind to his health, or just digging her feet in. As my lovely Auntie used to say, 'Ooh, I'm so mad I could spit'! Bless her.
Gosh it doesn't seem that long since you lost Tessy. I'm so please Max is doing things he hasn't since she went. He must really have missed her.
xx


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Well our postman turned up today and promptly fainted on the doorstep. He was delivering a special parcel from @slartibartfast
> I’d asked for some new mice in Ukrainian colours and some carrier blankets for the HBs. I think the poor man was off his face for the rest of his rounds!
> 
> Tonight’s pics are the beautiful drug fuelled mice which I reckon we should send to the Kremlin and stuff up Putin’s nostrils til they push his eyeballs out.
> 
> View attachment 574022
> 
> View attachment 574019
> 
> View attachment 574020
> 
> View attachment 574016
> 
> View attachment 574017
> 
> View attachment 574023
> 
> View attachment 574018
> 
> View attachment 574021


Next time I will put the Biohazard sign on the parcel, so that poor postman can get a hazmat suit in time for a delivery!!!
So happy they love their new mice!!!


----------



## Cully

I managed to get a shot of Dave this morning although through the window so not v good.








You can see why he and Moo get mistaken for each other.








She thinks I've been at my desk enough and wants some 'me' time now.


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Well our postman turned up today and promptly fainted on the doorstep. He was delivering a special parcel from @slartibartfast
> I’d asked for some new mice in Ukrainian colours and some carrier blankets for the HBs. I think the poor man was off his face for the rest of his rounds!
> 
> Tonight’s pics are the beautiful drug fuelled mice which I reckon we should send to the Kremlin and stuff up Putin’s nostrils til they push his eyeballs out.
> 
> View attachment 574022
> 
> View attachment 574019
> 
> View attachment 574020
> 
> View attachment 574016
> 
> View attachment 574017
> 
> View attachment 574023
> 
> View attachment 574018
> 
> View attachment 574021


About sending stuff to Kremlin:








Send shit in a box · Anonymous poop delivery · Shitexpress


✅ Mail a real piece of shit in a box ✅ 100% anonymous poop delivery ✅ Horse manure and elephant dung available ✅ Order from the ultimate poop senders ✅ Send someone poop ✅




www.shitexpress.com




They say they send around the World, so I think Russia is on their list of deliveries.


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> About sending stuff to Kremlin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send shit in a box · Anonymous poop delivery · Shitexpress
> 
> 
> ✅ Mail a real piece of shit in a box ✅ 100% anonymous poop delivery ✅ Horse manure and elephant dung available ✅ Order from the ultimate poop senders ✅ Send someone poop ✅
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shitexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say they send around the World, so I think Russia is on their list of deliveries.


Brilliant!!!!!


----------



## Charity

Bunty is being a right bully this morning...poor Toppy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Bunty - don’t be mean! You know you love him really


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Brilliant!!!!!


I'm hopeless with tech, but if there was some way to add a special music wishes to that package, some kind of playing postcard or other device. I'm so backwards with everything.
I was thinking about a song dedicated to him, inspired by the good old hit.
It starts with:
'Putin has only got one ball...'
Everyone is welcome to add more lines!
Imagine it playing from the middle of horse manure.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Yesterday I had to take some photos of my stepson for his new passport, so I set up my ring light to take the photos. After I’d taken his photo…I decided the girls needed passport photos too  

[no cats were harmed in the making of these photos, they were swiftly rewarded with thrive treats and fusses!]


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> I'm hopeless with tech, but if there was some way to add a special music wishes to that package, some kind of playing postcard or other device. I'm so backwards with everything.
> I was thinking about a song dedicated to him, inspired by the good old hit.
> It starts with:
> 'Putin has only got one ball...'
> Everyone is welcome to add more lines!
> Imagine it playing from the middle of horse manure.


The other is wrinkly and small!


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> Yesterday I had to take some photos of my stepson for his new passport, so I set up my ring light to take the photos. After I’d taken his photo…I decided the girls needed passport photos too
> 
> [no cats were harmed in the making of these photos, they were swiftly rewarded with thrive treats and fusses!]
> 
> View attachment 574133
> View attachment 574134


Someone does not look impressed!😆


----------



## Bethanjane22

SbanR said:


> Someone does not look impressed!😆


In those 3 seconds waiting for the photo to take, she was plotting my demise.


----------



## jasperthecat

OOOO a new look to the forum!

Last year we bought some Catmint seeds to plant and grow on but with all the other planting we never got around to it so this year once I'd got the other seeds planted I thought I'd plant a tray of the Catmint seeds to see if they'd grow and they have done.
I should have waited a bit longer before letting my two loose with a couple of small plants but I was like kid with a new toy.

Within seconds they were there sniffing and chewing the leaves...they completely wrecked them but they loved it and I still have several more plants so it was no big deal. Jasper was in absolute raptures!

My OH works with other cat owners and is good friends with one in particular but now she's asking if I can grow some for them too as she can't give one without the others.
They're easy to grow and it seems Ollie and Jasper thoroughly recommend other slaves grow them.

Ollie chewing the leaves










Jasper starting to feel the effects









A drug crazed Jasper writhing around in raptures!


----------



## Charity

Just can't be bovvered to go out this afternoon


----------



## huckybuck

My neighbour saw Holly doing this one day and asked what she was doing lol!!!









5 July 2022


Holly testing the water isn’t frozen.




youtube.com


----------



## Charity

Holly, you are a funny girl


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Holly, you are a funny girl


It's a Maine Coon mannerism
My previous boy did that too but Ollie is wary of water🥴


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> It's a Maine Coon mannerism
> My previous boy did that too but Ollie is wary of water🥴


It is!!! I am surprised by Holly as I keep saying she’s not the full ticket - Maine Coon. 

Little H does it very tentatively (I reckon he just copies Hols) but Grace and Huck don’t bother! 

Holly can do it for hours 😂


----------



## Maurey

Jum has figured out the suspended hammock  attaching a pic of the full tree, as well


----------



## huckybuck

Maurey said:


> Jum has figured out the suspended hammock  attaching a pic of the full tree, as well
> 
> View attachment 574155
> View attachment 574156


Clever boy!!! I’m not sure the HBs would risk it lol!!! 

Gorgeous tree btw!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bunty is being a right bully this morning...poor Toppy.
> 
> View attachment 574109
> 
> 
> View attachment 574110


Oh Bunty, I hope Toppy got his own back later, poor boy  


jasperthecat said:


> OOOO a new look to the forum!
> 
> Last year we bought some Catmint seeds to plant and grow on but with all the other planting we never got around to it so this year once I'd got the other seeds planted I thought I'd plant a tray of the Catmint seeds to see if they'd grow and they have done.
> I should have waited a bit longer before letting my two loose with a couple of small plants but I was like kid with a new toy.
> 
> Within seconds they were there sniffing and chewing the leaves...they completely wrecked them but they loved it and I still have several more plants so it was no big deal. Jasper was in absolute raptures!
> 
> My OH works with other cat owners and is good friends with one in particular but now she's asking if I can grow some for them too as she can't give one without the others.
> They're easy to grow and it seems Ollie and Jasper thoroughly recommend other slaves grow them.
> 
> Ollie chewing the leaves
> 
> View attachment 574147
> 
> 
> Jasper starting to feel the effects
> View attachment 574148
> 
> 
> A drug crazed Jasper writhing around in raptures!
> 
> View attachment 574149


I'd love to grow some but it's a communal garden so goodness knows how many cats we'd end up with rolling around blissfully in the flower bed.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Just can't be bovvered to go out this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 574154


I know how you feel😞


----------



## Cully

She saw me pick up treats, and now I don't know how to tell her I haven't got them.


----------



## jasperthecat

Cully said:


> I'd love to grow some but it's a communal garden so goodness knows how many cats we'd end up with rolling around blissfully in the flower bed.


I'm sure you could grow some plants indoors purely for 'home' consumption but it would have to be in a room that was 'cat free' at least until they were nicely established. It's the first time I've grown it but after reading up about it, it can grow quite big so could withstand a bit of hammer from the feline members of the family.

I did think about putting a plant in the little flower bed we have but then after seeing Ollie and Jasper's response I quickly changed my mind!


----------



## Charity

jasperthecat said:


> I'm sure you could grow some plants indoors purely for 'home' consumption but it would have to be in a room that was 'cat free' at least until they were nicely established. It's the first time I've grown it but after reading up about it, it can grow quite big so could withstand a bit of hammer from the feline members of the family.
> 
> I did think about putting a plant in the little flower bed we have but then after seeing Ollie and Jasper's response I quickly changed my mind!


I had a free packet of seeds last year so decided to grow them on our kitchen window cill, first time for me too, which Bunty and Toppy don't have access to. Once they grew to a reasonable size, I put them outdoors and they have been there over the winter and are now blooming. They are about 18" high. Bunty isn't bothered but Toppy loves a good sniff and chomp. I thought it would be blue but its white.

I've got smaller catmint in the garden, only a few inches tall, so I'm sure if you found one of those you could grow it indoors.










If you wanted to grow it in the garden @jasperthecat, you could put netting or a wire cover on it until its established.


----------



## Charity

Can you get much more laid back than this


----------



## jasperthecat

Charity said:


> I had a free packet of seeds last year so decided to grow them on our kitchen window cill, first time for me too, which Bunty and Toppy don't have access to. Once they grew to a reasonable size, I put them outdoors and they have been there over the winter and are now blooming. They are about 18" high. Bunty isn't bothered but Toppy loves a good sniff and chomp. I thought it would be blue but its white.
> 
> I've got smaller catmint in the garden, only a few inches tall, so I'm sure if you found one of those you could grow it indoors.
> 
> View attachment 574182
> 
> 
> If you wanted to grow it in the garden @jasperthecat, you could put netting or a wire cover on it until its established.


I grew mine in my potting shed so it was easy to keep any cats away. I have a tray full of plants ready to transplant so I'm going to put them in large pots and grow on further so that I can bring one in at a time or maybe even leave one permanently in the catio  

We have a few cats which mostly come uninvited into our garden and with the exception of one which is Ollie's mate, we don't want to encourage them so planting a catmint plant outside is out unfortunately.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I had a free packet of seeds last year so decided to grow them on our kitchen window cill, first time for me too, which Bunty and Toppy don't have access to. Once they grew to a reasonable size, I put them outdoors and they have been there over the winter and are now blooming. They are about 18" high. Bunty isn't bothered but Toppy loves a good sniff and chomp. I thought it would be blue but its white.
> 
> I've got smaller catmint in the garden, only a few inches tall, so I'm sure if you found one of those you could grow it indoors.
> 
> View attachment 574182
> 
> 
> If you wanted to grow it in the garden @jasperthecat, you could put netting or a wire cover on it until its established.


The white flowered plants are apparently the "true catnip" and smell stronger than the coloured varieties.
I've bought two young plants for Ollie's catio. 
So far, he's shown absolutely zero interest in them🙄


----------



## huckybuck

Got the tennis bug!


----------



## SbanR

He does enjoy the new, stronger catnip plants I got him


----------



## Cully

She's just the right size to squeeze into the sunny spot on the window. 😸


----------



## TriTri

Maxi Spam ❤❤❤❤
He heard a noise which caught his attention….


----------



## Charity

Max, what lovely photos your Mum's taken of you, gorgeous boy. xx


----------



## huckybuck

Designer cat bed, not sure how comfy this one is!


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> She saw me pick up treats, and now I don't know how to tell her I haven't got them.
> View attachment 574159


I didn’t realise until now how perfectly symmetrical Moo’s markings are from the front @Cully. Look at those magnificent long whiskers too and eyebrow tufts/ whiskers. This is an extra lovely photo of her ❤.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Max, what lovely photos your Mum's taken of you, gorgeous boy. xx


Thank you @Charity, yours too


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> I didn’t realise until now how perfectly symmetrical Moo’s markings are from the front @Cully. Look at those magnificent long whiskers too and eyebrow tufts/ whiskers. This is an extra lovely photo of her ❤.


Thank you, she's beautiful to me. When you see her full face you can see that hourglass white streak down her nose. No mistaking her in a crowd🤗.
It's always a treat to see Max too. That lovely thick black coat is so shiny and looks so healthy. xx


----------



## Charity

Quality time with my girlie this morning. I love seeing her relaxed and happy


----------



## LittleEms

I went away for 3 days to Silverstone and Bugsy has literally been glued to my lap since I got back, bless him!


----------



## Cully

Sitting at my desk and spun round to find her patiently waiting for lunch and almost asleep. Oops!


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## SbanR




----------



## immum

Milo’s too hot to scratch


----------



## bluesunbeam

Smudge and Riddler in their usual evening cooling down spot.


----------



## huckybuck

It’s not a cat but the clouds were stunning this evening. I took the first photo on my phone and the second was cropped and magicked with the wand. The colours are beautiful.


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> It’s not a cat but the clouds were stunning this evening. I took the first photo on my phone and the second was cropped and magicked with the wand. The colours are beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 574425
> 
> View attachment 574426


I can see a few faces in the second photo. Some quite catty too😺


----------



## huckybuck

Best seat in the house!!!


----------



## Charity

Can't believe the carpet is the coolest place today but they seem to think so


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Human Mother where are you? HD is in charge on a Monday? Really?


----------



## huckybuck

Oh dear, we still seem to have a little problem!


----------



## jasperthecat

Jasper and Ollie have been on holiday again to our caravan for a week. Ollie couldn't wait to set off and just walked into his carrier. People ask do they really enjoy it or are they stressed by it all? Well as they say every picture tells a story.

The first two images show Jasper and Ollie really stressed out. The next is of them dining together even though Ollie is usually on food duty and finally an image showing Jasper when he realises that we're coming home. He always hides his face like a two year old thinking that if he can't see us then we can't see him.

Ollie is the same, before we set off back home today he had to be pushed into his carrier which is unusual as he loves being there.

They both travel really well now, in fact we never hear a peep out of Jasper or Ollie for the whole 2.5 hour journey and when we reach our destination they are feeding and drinking within two or three minutes.

We are so lucky that we have two cats which love going to their 'second' home.


----------



## Charity

Some likes to sleep










Some likes to play









and some likes to hide away and be left alone


----------



## Karl43

She is slowly becoming brighter


----------



## Cully

Karl43 said:


> She is slowly becoming brighter
> 
> View attachment 574533


Beatuiful picture and such good news.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> It’s not a cat but the clouds were stunning this evening. I took the first photo on my phone and the second was cropped and magicked with the wand. The colours are beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 574425
> 
> View attachment 574426


Wow! It looks like a beautiful blue sea. Amazing.


----------



## Charity

Karl43 said:


> She is slowly becoming brighter
> 
> View attachment 574533


That's good to hear, she certainly looks bright.


----------



## ewelsh

I know this isn’t cat related but had to share The Kray twins watching the sun set


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> I know this isn’t cat related but had to share The Kray twins watching the sun set
> 
> View attachment 574554


That’s a stunning photo @ewelsh one for the wall!!!!


----------



## TonyG

Is this the most unattractive sleeping position a cat can adopt?


----------



## TriTri

TonyG said:


> Can you perhaps speak to the RSPCA or Cats Protection?
> Not necessarily to get her in trouble or take him away (although being voluntarily signed over would probably be the best thing for the poor cat), but they might be able to educate/get through to her?
> 
> I appreciate CP isn’t into enforcement but I know they do work with ‘problem’ owners and if needs be might be able to get the cat signed over.
> 
> He doesn’t look well, who knows how much longer he might last without proper care?
> 
> If she does take him to the vet she’ll probably just ask for euthanasia 🙄


Thank you for your reply. I will PM you, as the daughter sometimes is on this forum 😬


----------



## TonyG

TriTri said:


> Thank you for your reply. I will PM you, as the daughter sometimes is on this forum 😬


Ah I see! Okay no worries


----------



## Karl43

She used to greet me when I got back from work like this every single night but hasn't done it for so long. This was her tonight ,I just had to take a photo.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I know this isn’t cat related but had to share The Kray twins watching the sun set
> 
> View attachment 574554


33


ewelsh said:


> I know this isn’t cat related but had to share The Kray twins watching the sun set
> 
> View attachment 574554


That's one of your best @ewelsh, the sun setting in the west..ies.  



Karl43 said:


> She used to greet me when I got back from work like this every single night but hasn't done it for so long. This was her tonight ,I just had to take a photo.
> 
> View attachment 574580
> 
> View attachment 574581


Ha ha, she's obviously back on top form


----------



## slartibartfast

Dean loves everyone, everyone love Dean!!!


----------



## Charity

Bunty's smiling because its a bit cooler today . Excuse my windows, there's a job for today. 😯


----------



## Mrs Funkin

“Oh Human Mother it is really lovely having a nap on the cool lawn in the shade with a little breeze ruffling my fur”


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh Oscar you have the right idea!! Not sure about Andre… doesn’t look comfort to me!









(yep Lola and some chickens in the background).
Oh and I’ve got a lot of catching up to do on the forum!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nice to see you Andre, tell your Mum to catch up please! We've missed you.


----------



## bluesunbeam

Willow_Warren said:


> Not sure about Andre… doesn’t look comfort to me!


I think Andre is a very clever boy getting a nice cooling breeze top _and_ bottom


----------



## Karl43

Chewie is loving her zooplus box


----------



## Little paws

Karl43 said:


> She used to greet me when I got back from work like this every single night but hasn't done it for so long. This was her tonight ,I just had to take a photo.
> 
> View attachment 574580
> 
> View attachment 574581


Bless her. Nothing quite like our little fur baby waiting in the window for us to come home is there? Lovely to see her improving


----------



## Charity

Oh to be a cat and have a friend like Toppy


----------



## SbanR




----------



## huckybuck




----------



## SbanR

@huckybuck how are your chooks doing? A photo or two please?


----------



## Karl43

The Familiar look on her face when I'm closing the bathroom door behind her lol


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola in the sunshine earlier today being a silly kitty


----------



## Bethanjane22

It’s a scorcher today 🥵


----------



## huckybuck

We’ve got a new lion for the bench.


----------



## huckybuck

Here you go @SbanR 

They are looking a bit scraggy as the buffs are going through their first moult. Whiskas (rescue) and Bonnie (Buff) having a sunbathe on the wall.
And Gourmet saying hello.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Did anyone order a cat croissant?


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Here you go @SbanR
> 
> They are looking a bit scraggy as the buffs are going through their first moult. Whiskas (rescue) and Bonnie (Buff) having a sunbathe on the wall.
> And Gourmet saying hello.
> 
> View attachment 574707
> 
> View attachment 574708


Thank you. Brings back happy childhood memories. We kept a few poultry - hens, ducks, turkeys and geese


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Thank you. Brings back happy childhood memories. We kept a few poultry - hens, ducks, turkeys and geese


Aww I would love ducks as well!!! That sounds like the best childhood!!


----------



## Charity

I made this little sanctuary under my dressing table for Bunty which she used for about two days then decided she prefers my chair so has been sitting there ever since. Best laid plans and all that.


----------



## Charity

What can I say, daft as a brush


----------



## huckybuck

Hens are being very sensible and sticking to the woodland part of the garden even though they like the heat. 










Left to right -Whiskas, Sheba, Gourmet, Bonnie and Bertha.


----------



## Jaf

Many cats. Pandora, Alfie, Izzy, Woody, Frank, Ollie, Jackie, Mari.


----------



## huckybuck

I put an ice pack in a bowl in front of the fan 🤣


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 574781
> 
> View attachment 574780
> 
> 
> I put an ice pack in a bowl in front of the fan 🤣


And the water hasn't been splashed all over the carpet????
AMAZING 😂


----------



## Nealh

My little Tigger would have great delight in knocking the water off from it's perch.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

“Oh Human Mother, it really is so much easier when you do the jelly for me. Also moving my stool into the shady spot too, I didn’t realise how nice it would be”


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> “Oh Human Mother, it really is so much easier when you do the jelly for me. Also moving my stool into the shady spot too, I didn’t realise how nice it would be”
> View attachment 574801
> 
> View attachment 574800


Oooh ooh ooh a naked Mr F


----------



## 1507601

This post should have pictures attached...


----------



## ScrapCat

It's hotter than Satan's nethers in this house, but at least Jaga enjoys his shallow, cold baths. 😸 He'll walk around, have a few sips, and then sit, while I gently wipe him down.


----------



## ewelsh

Liquid Lottie


----------



## Nealh

My two deciding to rest in the hottest part of the house, there's no telling them.
Tigger and Mr.Tom.


----------



## Cully

I put a bottle of frozen water in front of my desk fan. So pleased Moo decided to share it with me.








Bit dark with trying to keep the sun out.


----------



## huckybuck

MUUMM there’s none left!!!!!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre has some yoghurt begire crashing out snuggled up to me!


















yes I have some funky socks on


----------



## Cully

Couldn't resist taking this cute pic.








I love it when they curl up asleep like this.


----------



## huckybuck

Supporting the girls!!


----------



## GingerNinja

Aww, misty prawn


----------



## GingerNinja

I woke up this little lady earlier

















Ginkgo was under the hedge all day as he's become wise that I shut him in for the last two days!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Honestly this girl can hear a yoghurt being eaten a mile off!!!










don’t get your head stuck


----------



## Bethanjane22

I caught Nova mid-yawn. Made me giggle a bit 😅


----------



## SbanR

She's telling you not to go posting silly pics @Bethanjane22 😸


----------



## Charity

Lovely in the garden today


----------



## bluesunbeam

Bethanjane22 said:


> I caught Nova mid-yawn. Made me giggle a bit 😅


How are the girls getting on now Bethanjane22? I know you said there was some improvement after your holiday and wondered if things are still better.


----------



## Bethanjane22

bluesunbeam said:


> How are the girls getting on now Bethanjane22? I know you said there was some improvement after your holiday and wondered if things are still better.


The girls are much the same to be honest, they have their daily squabbles, usually initiated by Luna. 

When we came back from our holiday we stopped all calming supplements and diffusers to see if it made any difference, and to be honest, they seem to be a bit better without it all. I've caught them play chasing one another a few times too which was nice to see.

Just taking the days as they come


----------



## Charity

I can't believe this. I've had the bedroom window open since before lunch so expected Bunty to be gone but she's decided she prefers sleeping on my chair again.


----------



## LeArthur

THEY CAN SHARE!!!!!!!!!!










Yes. I put Nora there. But, she's definitely staying there by herself! It's been almost 15 minutes!!


----------



## bluesunbeam

LeArthur said:


> THEY CAN SHARE!!!!!!!!!!


That look on Nora's face  How did you get her to stay there....glue?


----------



## Charity

Toppy's favourite but not very comfortable sleeping position at the moment


----------



## Mrs Funkin

bluesunbeam said:


> That look on Nora's face  How did you get her to stay there....glue?


I was chuckling at Nora's expression too


----------



## LeArthur

They're still there. It's been 2.5 hours!


----------



## Little paws

Loving seeing the photos of your lovely cats on here. It warms the heart ❤


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Karl43

Chewies chill


----------



## Jojomomo

Pillow buddies last night


----------



## jasperthecat

Ollie enjoying a bit of time out on the window sill this morning. I wonder what was going through his mind while I was taking the pic?


----------



## Arny

At last after half an hour of biting me.


----------



## Charity

You are invited to join us in the grooming parlour


----------



## LinznMilly




----------



## ScrapCat

He's very smug about the fact that he eventually got us to clear the sideboard and take down the blinds.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## ewelsh

LinznMilly said:


> View attachment 575164
> 
> 
> 
> That about sums up how things will be…. 😂


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> You are invited to join us in the grooming parlour
> 
> View attachment 575163


Love it - synchronised washing


----------



## LinznMilly

“Oh crud! She saw me… Hooooooomannnnnn!”









He was playing Hunt The Lurcher. I don’t think he reckoned on Milly waking up and noticing him.


----------



## LinznMilly

Right now. ^^^


----------



## ewelsh

Brilliant @LinznMilly


----------



## LinznMilly

ewelsh said:


> Brilliant @LinznMilly


Thank you.  I think we were all together on the settee for about 30mins, before Milly got up and laid down at the (open) living room door, looking very put out because it was getting close to walkies time, and I didn’t appear to be in much of a hurry to go walkies.

So, we’re getting there.


----------



## LinznMilly

Kaylus decided to attack the blinds this morning, so I relocated a scratching post to the windowsill, tiea feather to some string and hung it from a disused curtain bracket (which will need to be tightened soon). The result..?


























He’s only been in the go since 5:30. 🙄😁


----------



## SbanR

LinznMilly said:


> Kaylus decided to attack the blinds this morning, so I relocated a scratching post to the windowsill, tiea feather to some string and hung it from a disused curtain bracket (which will need to be tightened soon). The result..?
> View attachment 575286
> 
> View attachment 575285
> 
> 
> View attachment 575287
> 
> 
> He’s only been in the go since 5:30. 🙄😁


Please don't leave that feather there unattended. If the string wraps round his paw, it could have catastrophic results.


----------



## LinznMilly

SbanR said:


> Please don't leave that feather there unattended. If the string wraps round his paw, it could have catastrophic results.


No, I know, I’ll take it down at night and when I can’t supervise. 

But thanks for the warning anyway.


----------



## huckybuck

Mols still loves her mousie made by @slartibartfast


----------



## Charity

Sharing a shady spot this afternoon


----------



## Bethanjane22

Poor little Luna has a bit of a watery eye tonight, she was fine earlier so I’m hoping she’s just got something in it (I groomed them earlier and there was a lot of fur flying around). Doesn’t seem to be bothering her at all and she’s not rubbing it. Any tips for watery eyes? Never had issues before.


----------



## huckybuck

Bethanjane22 said:


> Poor little Luna has a bit of a watery eye tonight, she was fine earlier so I’m hoping she’s just got something in it (I groomed them earlier and there was a lot of fur flying around). Doesn’t seem to be bothering her at all and she’s not rubbing it. Any tips for watery eyes? Never had issues before.
> View attachment 575380


I’d just bathe it with some tepid salty water tonight and I’m the morning. Then see how it is.


----------



## huckybuck

It’s Wuthering Heights birthday today and Kate Bush’s so Little H is having a lesson about his name.

I don’t think he’s enamoured with Mommy’s singing 😂


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> It’s Wuthering Heights birthday today and Kate Bush’s so Little H is having a lesson about his name.
> 
> I don’t think he’s enamoured with Mommy’s singing 😂
> 
> View attachment 575386


My two start to squabble when I sing 😂 I’m not sure if I should be offended or not 😂

thanks for the tip re: Luna’s eye, I’ll give it a little clean tonight.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> It’s Wuthering Heights birthday today and Kate Bush’s so Little H is having a lesson about his name.
> 
> I don’t think he’s enamoured with Mommy’s singing 😂
> 
> View attachment 575386



Oh no, have I missed Little H heath’s birthday? X


----------



## ewelsh

How is Luna’s eye today @Bethanjane22


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Oh no, have I missed Little H heath’s birthday? X


No - though I will no doubt forget it!! 
It was only his namesake’s yesterday.


----------



## Charity

Lazy Sunday


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> How is Luna’s eye today @Bethanjane22


It’s absolutely fine today, I’m thinking she must have had some fur in it from being groomed yesterday 😊


----------



## Bethanjane22

Sunday morning Cat TV


----------



## Cully

I'm always forgetting things so make notes to myself.
This is my latest reminder to check on M's cat while she's away.








What do you think?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Photo overload… but he’s just so darn cute!’


----------



## Cully

Look at me when I'm trying to talk to you!








I said look at me!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

“Oh Human Mother, you go out for half an hour and someone makes me pose. Mind you, I do look really handsome in glasses don’t I?”


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh Oscar you'd look handsome in anything


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’m really not sure Lola looks too impressed with Andre here… (I think Andre really want to snuggle up to Lola but she won’t let him… he has to settle for what he can go away with)


----------



## SbanR

Oh Oscar, you look so handsome And intelligent with your specs on.
Andre, slowly creeping closer😄

Ollie on pigeon watch


----------



## SbanR

Long cat


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Long cat
> View attachment 575458
> View attachment 575459


Magnificent tail too, more like a fox's beautiful brush.


----------



## LinznMilly

SbanR said:


> Oh Oscar, you look so handsome And intelligent with your specs on.
> Andre, slowly creeping closer😄
> 
> Ollie on pigeon watch
> View attachment 575441


He’s gorgeous!  

They’ve been like this for over an hour….


----------



## LinznMilly

He moved;


----------



## Charity

Why, when there are two beds and two blankets for his comfort, does he have to sit on the duvet cover?










and as for Bunty, she's really enjoying her new sanctuary by my side of the bed so she can sit on my chair and has her bed under my dressing table,. She doesn't go outside unless she's disturbed, even with the window open.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Why, when there are two beds and two blankets for his comfort, does he have to sit on the duvet cover?
> 
> View attachment 575486
> 
> 
> and as for Bunty, she's really enjoying her new sanctuary by my side of the bed so she can sit on my chair and has her bed under my dressing table,. She doesn't go outside unless she's disturbed, even with the window open.
> 
> View attachment 575488


And her tin of Thrive nearby too 😊


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> And her tin of Thrive nearby too 😊





SbanR said:


> And her tin of Thrive nearby too 😊


Oh yes, she demands those every morning straight after breakfast


----------



## Karl43

I only got up for a few seconds she would jump in my grave as fast.

Vets tomorrow


----------



## Charity

Karl43 said:


> I only got up for a few seconds she would jump in my grave as fast.
> 
> Vets tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 575493


Good luck tomorrow, hope all's well


----------



## Deguslave

Karl43 said:


> I only got up for a few seconds she would jump in my grave as fast.
> 
> Vets tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 575493


You were just warming the spot for her.

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good luck tomorrow @Karl43


----------



## Karl43

GingerNinja said:


> Good luck tomorrow @Karl43


Thank you. She is struggling a bit with anaemia the last 3 to 4 weeks and I've been stressed out of my mind


----------



## TonyG

Karl43 said:


> Thank you. She is struggling a bit with anaemia the last 3 to 4 weeks and I've been stressed out of my mind


Fingers crossed Karl, hope it’s good news


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope all is okay for Chewie today, Karl. Paws crossed.


----------



## SbanR

Good luck Karl.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Why, when there are two beds and two blankets for his comfort, does he have to sit on the duvet cover?


Maybe because Bunty has nabbed his grey blanket ??????????


----------



## SbanR

Still grooming. I hope I don't get a furball as a result ( he does get brushed daily, several times in fact)


----------



## Karl43

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hope all is okay for Chewie today, Karl. Paws crossed.


Thank you, the appointment is at 4:30.

It's been a very very long wait, but the insurance finally resets at the end of September, so that's going to be a massive weight off my shoulders.


----------



## GingerNinja

Karl43 said:


> Thank you, the appointment is at 4:30.
> 
> It's been a very very long wait, but the insurance finally resets at the end of September, so that's going to be a massive weight off my shoulders.


How did you and chewie get on? xx


----------



## Karl43

GingerNinja said:


> How did you and chewie get on? xx


Hiya shes seriously unwell I'm afraid 

See chewie no longer responding thread


----------



## ewelsh

who knew a fruit bowl would make a comfy bed, she’s actually on top of bananas 😂


----------



## TonyG

I was at my neighbour’s chatting and she had tried to follow me into his house but I’d shut the door quickly.
He doesn’t mind but I don’t want her thinking his house is her territory too.

Anyway, 10 minutes later she was up on his windowsill becoming agitated and meowing, obviously concerned I had been kidnapped 🙄😂😂


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> who knew a fruit bowl would make a comfy bed, she’s actually on top of bananas 😂
> 
> View attachment 575578


That will help to ripen your bananas 😺


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> who knew a fruit bowl would make a comfy bed, she’s actually on top of bananas 😂
> 
> View attachment 575578


 OLottie, really!

There's a song called Life's a Bowl of Cherries but its been updated to Life's a Bowl of Bananas


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> who knew a fruit bowl would make a comfy bed, she’s actually on top of bananas 😂
> 
> View attachment 575578


Ew, they'll go all soft and squishy from the heat🤢. Never mind, you can made banana bread😊.


----------



## LinznMilly

I’m saying nothing.


----------



## Smuge




----------



## LinznMilly

Smuge said:


> View attachment 575596


It's a hard life.


----------



## ewelsh

Smuge said:


> View attachment 575596



Hello stranger 😄 good to see life is the same in your house 😂


----------



## ewelsh

Never try to outwit a cat🙄. 

This morning I had the wonderful idea I would get ahead of the game so put apples in my fruit bowl to stop Lottie sleeping in the fruit bowl, my bananas were ruined yesterday, this is how the story went….


----------



## SbanR

It serves you right @ewelsh. 😺 
You should have put a comfy cushion in her new bed for her


----------



## Cully

Another classic Corrie fan glued to afternoon TV


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Another classic Corrie fan glued to afternoon TV
> View attachment 575631


That's the life, not watching Coronation Street, but lying in bed watching TV in the afternoon.


----------



## raysmyheart

There's always time for Speedy's after-breakfast nap


----------



## Nealh

ewelsh said:


> Never try to outwit a cat🙄.
> 
> This morning I had the wonderful idea I would get ahead of the game so put apples in my fruit bowl to stop Lottie sleeping in the fruit bowl, my bananas were ruined yesterday, this is how the story went….


Obviously not amused with apples but prefers to be a top banana feline.


----------



## huckybuck

Don’t you just love furry feet? Oh and the smell when they are sweaty…if they could bottle that!!


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 575661
> 
> 
> Don’t you just love furry feet? Oh and the smell when they are sweaty…if they could bottle that!!


Cats furry feet yes. Hobbit, no so much 🤢


----------



## ewelsh

New tactics, she actually bites the fruit so I move it


----------



## ewelsh

seriously!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Lottie, you’re like the Princess and the Pea, except you just check the “pea” out before you get in bed. Bless your little paws xx


----------



## huckybuck

Why do I bother.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Why do I bother.
> 
> View attachment 575691


Oh dear. Who is/are the culprit(s)?


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Why do I bother.
> 
> View attachment 575691


Oh HB, you make their boxes so nicely they haven't the heart to mess them up


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Oh dear. Who is/are the culprit(s)?


Looks like Little H and Huck they are too big to be Molly’s and way too SMALL to be Gwacie’s 😂


----------



## bluesunbeam

Cully said:


> Oh HB, you make their boxes so nicely they haven't the heart to mess them up


You would do well in the Diplomatic Service Cully


----------



## blackislegirl

Another warm afternoon in sunny Suffolk...









Tiger bottom left, Bear top right.

We really do need some rain, though.


----------



## Charity

"Will you telll her its our teatime and we're starving or shall I?"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

“Oh Human Mother what do you mean I’m spoilt? Doesn’t every furry boy have their own picnic rug in the shade on the lawn?”










(In his defence he’s got a bit of a dodgy tummy today  Poor little man)


----------



## huckybuck

We’ve got a new lioness for the bench. It’s only when I see a pic sometimes I realise what a big boned girl she is!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Just two frenemies enjoying the light evening.


----------



## SbanR

blackislegirl said:


> Another warm afternoon in sunny Suffolk...
> View attachment 575740
> 
> 
> Tiger bottom left, Bear top right.
> 
> We really do need some rain, though.


They're broken blackislegirl, especially Bear 😸


----------



## SbanR

Catnip for dessert


----------



## blackislegirl

SbanR said:


> They're broken blackislegirl, especially Bear 😸


Bear loves to lie like that, I think he is always hoping I will come along and rub his adorable tummy!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Catnip for dessert
> View attachment 575758
> View attachment 575759


Hope you're keeping the catnip well watered 😸


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Just two frenemies enjoying the light evening.
> 
> View attachment 575755


Frenemies .....I like that.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Hope you're keeping the catnip well watered 😸


A mug of water each day


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> A mug of water each day


. I'm watering the yucca which now is so big it's kept outdoors. Moo goes in there to visit her spider friends







and comes home covered in cobwebs 😲!


----------



## jasperthecat

The boys have been away for another week's holiday. Just lazing and relaxing at the caravan. I'm Ollie's favourite while my OH is Jasper's. Ollie is always near me and sits with his head next to mine while he perches on the seat back.


----------



## ewelsh

There was a fly 😱


----------



## jasperthecat

SbanR said:


> Catnip for dessert
> View attachment 575758
> View attachment 575759


I've grown lots of catnip too in fact so much, we've been giving it away.
My two prefer it when it's young and relatively small and less interested for some reason in the 'adult' plants.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> There was a fly 😱
> 
> 
> View attachment 575843


Commiserations to the fly, RIP!


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Commiserations to the fly, RIP!



The fly got away 🙄


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> The fly got away 🙄


So did this sprig of catnip😸


----------



## Deguslave

SbanR said:


> So did this sprig of catnip😸
> View attachment 575868
> View attachment 575869
> View attachment 575870
> View attachment 575871
> View attachment 575872


That's one stoned pussycat lol.


----------



## UnderThePaw

Not been on here in ages, so much to catch up on but hope you’re all well. Our Teddy-cat looking full panther on a wee play in the garden yesterday.


----------



## LinznMilly

Now I _know _I’m in trouble. 

















And proving he can pose nicely…. Sometimes;


----------



## Bethanjane22

The lights are on but nobody is home.


----------



## TonyG

Thats one pesky wodent that won’t trouble honest folks again 😬😬😬


----------



## slartibartfast

The best bed is under the bed!


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Hello stranger 😄 good to see life is the same in your house 😂


You might be surprised!


----------



## LinznMilly




----------



## LinznMilly

Nothing to see here, just Kaylus being a 🤬 😂😁🤪

























Milly got a liver treat for her tolerance and patience.


----------



## Charity

This is Bunty and Toppy's latest snooze place in the mornings. I don't know why they don't move to the front of the house which is shady as the sun is beating into our bedroom now so I've got the blind down but, there we are.


----------



## Jaf

Help! I'm being hotted to death. It's 38 so naturally Mari and Lottie are sitting on me. Thankfully I have a lolly (strawberry split).


----------



## Jaf

Frank wants a cuddle too!


----------



## ewelsh

Hello Frank, I dont think I have seen you before xx


----------



## Jaf

Frank's lovely, my cross-eyed boy. He's still unsure about cuddles, he's desperate to have them, screams at me for them. Then gets a bit scared and runs off. He's still quite bitey too but never, ever hurts, more dribble than bite!

He's 8 now. Here he is the first time I saw him. He's in the middle, sibs Patch and Blanca are still here too, and auntie Zero.


----------



## Charity

Mr Cool keeping all parts well and truly aired


----------



## Cully

Clever girl..








The coolest spot in the flat. Lying on her bit of old shower curtain, which has been in the freezer, and just a little cool breeze from the fan in the kitchen doorway. 
I'd join her if I thought I'd be able to get back up.


----------



## Arny

Was searching all over for Isla


----------



## Jaf

Alfie and Izzy. Alfie loves tummy tickles.


----------



## SbanR

His Royal Fussiness has decreed that, for the duration of this heatwave at least, if I want him to eat his breakfast I'll have to hand feed him


----------



## huckybuck

We’ve got a new Lazy Days pet bed. It matches the cushions in the kitchen and had lovely soft teddy fleece on top. Perfect MC size too. Really pleased with it as always.


----------



## TonyG

Just practicing for the next real one I bring you….


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> His Royal Fussiness has decreed that, for the duration of this heatwave at least, if I want him to eat his breakfast I'll have to hand feed him
> View attachment 575985


That's a fabulous photo @SbanR, extremely handsome


----------



## GingerNinja

The cats have been ok this week but today, they are both protesting that it's too hot. I just told Ginkgo that he cannot go out again.


----------



## Smuge

Large floof to small floof relations are not great. But this morning Garfield has dared to be in the same room as Loki. Amsuingly they are both scared of each other and keep jumping when the other makes a sudden move, but minimal hissing.

Garfield apparently hasn't noticed that he is 6 times the weight of Loki and could beat him up with one paw


----------



## Bethanjane22

I’ve made a feline friend at our friends house. This is Coco and he’s a very sweet big boy ❤


----------



## huckybuck

Is this my tea Mum???

No it’s the freshly cooked salmon cooling for tomorrow!!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Is this my tea Mum???
> 
> No it’s the freshly cooked salmon cooling for tomorrow!!!
> 
> View attachment 576026


Just a teeny weensy nibble?
Pleeese?
😽


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Is this my tea Mum???
> 
> No it’s the freshly cooked salmon cooling for tomorrow!!!
> 
> View attachment 576026


'Oh, I'll get it for tomorrow's tea then, that's OK' 😋


----------



## Bethanjane22

Back home with my girls and my gosh is it a hot one here tonight 🥵

these fluff balls don’t know what to do with themselves.


----------



## ewelsh

Welcome back home Mum! Glad all is well with the girls on your return. Will be thinking of you Tuesday x


----------



## Karl43

I said to myself I wasn't going to post any more photos but she is up and about and cuddling Nemo so I couldn't resist

I know she looks a bit dirty but she's ill so...


----------



## TonyG

Rain? You know what I think of your rain! 😾


----------



## Smuge

Floof No1 and Floof no4










Floof 3 and Floof 4










Ash and Garfield don't like him but can now bear to be in the same room as him. Tali still hisses at times and is least accepting but even she mostly tolerates him. It hasn't even been a week yet so I think its good progress


----------



## ewelsh

Yes I think that is good progress @Smuge , at the end of the day Loki probably smells odd. Tali is a good girl isn’t she.


----------



## immum

Indie is one relaxed cat today. Love it when she shows off her beautiful pale ginger tummy.


----------



## Charity

immum said:


> Indie is one relaxed cat today. Love it when she shows off her beautiful pale ginger tummy.
> View attachment 576144



That tummy needs a tickle


----------



## immum

Charity said:


> That tummy needs a tickle


@Charity I wouldn't dare!


----------



## SbanR

@immum you need to bury your face in that gorgeous ginger tum for a good smooch 😽


----------



## immum

SbanR said:


> @immum you need to bury your face in that gorgeous ginger tum for a good smooch 😽


No thank you @SbanR, I wouldn't want to lose an eye! She's a very loving cat, but the tummy is absolutely out of bounds.


----------



## SbanR

What is that wet stuff coming down mum?


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> What is that wet stuff coming down mum?
> View attachment 576151




Yes what is it @SbanR


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Yes what is it @SbanR


I don't know 
I haven't seen anything like this that I can remember


----------



## ewelsh

Whatever it is, we have some 😉 I just stood outside with my arms stretched out, bliss, I even got goosebumps.


----------



## huckybuck

I can hear something odd outside!!!!! Sounds like cats and dogs..


----------



## SbanR

It's finally arrived @huckybuck ?


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> It's finally arrived @huckybuck ?


Well about 30 seconds 🙄😂


----------



## Arny

Saffy ~ lady personified


----------



## bluesunbeam

Guess the musical.....Yep, Riddler on the Roof 









Surveying his domain from the neighbours kitchen roof skylight.









Watching some birdies....licking his lips and champing in anticipation.Naughty Rids!


----------



## Willsee

Charlie stopping my work again 😜😜😜


----------



## Arny

“I’ve caught something”


----------



## SbanR

Did Ollie's Advantage. He wasn't too pleased with me and shot out to the catio.
Won him round with some meaty stick























Some of the Advantage dripped down his shoulder and he must have licked it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ollie I bet you are so glad that your Mum had your catio built  Such a lucky boy!


----------



## Cully

Oh come on Moo, I went to a lot of trouble to get you some nice fresh, green grass.
















I wonder if I should crumble catnip Dreamies in there?!


----------



## Charity

Me and my kickeroo


----------



## ewelsh

I wish I could do this..


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Me and my kickeroo
> 
> View attachment 576297
> 
> View attachment 576298
> 
> View attachment 576299


Very patriotic Toppy. Or should it now be Sir Toppy in recognition lol.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I wish I could do this..
> 
> View attachment 576301
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 576302


No problem getting down there. Not so sure about getting up. But the cool shade looks tempting. And the company if course.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Very patriotic Toppy. Or should it now be Sir Toppy in recognition lol.


Aunty Emma made it for him and Bunty at Jubilee time. Lovely isn't it.


----------



## LinznMilly

Went round to my dad’s this afternoon. Came back to this…









No idea how he didn’t fall off the chair, but he didn’t.

And this was taken this morning.


----------



## Cully

LinznMilly said:


> Went round to my dad’s this afternoon. Came back to this…
> View attachment 576303
> 
> 
> No idea how he didn’t fall off the chair, but he didn’t.
> 
> And this was taken this morning.
> View attachment 576304


You have a cat tree on your desk!! How cool is that. Do you actually get any work done?


----------



## LinznMilly

Cully said:


> You have a cat tree on your desk!! How cool is that. Do you actually get any work done?


Not unless he’s otherwise engaged, no. 🤣😂 . I think he’s outgrowing it now, though.


----------



## Cully

LinznMilly said:


> Not unless he’s otherwise engaged, no. 🤣😂 . I think he’s outgrowing it now, though.


I'd love to do that but don't have the room. It would stop Moo from lying across my keyboard  . Maybe!!


----------



## TonyG

Dad went out and left me all day (others were in the house but they don’t count) and he wasn’t even home when I brought a nice fresh live birdie in for him! 😾😾
So although I’m not talking to him I’m going to lay on the back of his chair but refuse to get on his lap, so there!


----------



## TonyG

Btw the colours are just the iPhone automatic low light setting, everything including the cat isn’t really brown!


----------



## Charity

The tidy sleeper










and the untidy sleeper


----------



## ewelsh

That about sums things up @Charity


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh Bunty you look so cosy and Toppy you look so relaxed


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> The tidy sleeper
> 
> View attachment 576356
> 
> 
> and the untidy sleeper
> 
> View attachment 576357


Aw Bunty you look so sweet all tucked up like that.
And toppy well.....nothing like chillin and letting it all hang out 😜 
Lovely pics Charity.


----------



## Jaf

Not a cat but had to show this. Bee eater birds! Never seen them at the house before. Of course I could only take photos with my phone so you'll have to imagine how very pretty they are, gold and blue. Noisy too.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh wow @Jaf what a spot, I have only ever spotted one in all my years of bird watching

here you go for anyone who doesn’t know what they look like


----------



## Charity

What a little beauty, looks like a birdie bandit.


----------



## Jaf

I am very hopeless at naming birds @ewelsh but these are very distinctive so even I manage it. There's a hill on the way to town that has a flock of bee eaters, time it right and they're fluttering around (wind the car windows down and can yell back at them!). There's also rabbit hill, ibex hill and hawks and eagles!

I've nicked a pic of the bee eaters, from the local group, from a month ago.


----------



## ewelsh

That is fabulous @Jaf your so lucky.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Oh wow @Jaf what a spot, I have only ever spotted one in all my years of bird watching
> 
> here you go for anyone who doesn’t know what they look like
> 
> View attachment 576368


Are you one of these birders eWelsh who (if you could), go tearing off to the opposite end of the country to see a rare bird?


----------



## Nealh

Tigger, She thinks she's spider cat.









She was there a few seconds ago then gone !!!









Back again.


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Are you one of these birders eWelsh who (if you could), go tearing off to the opposite end of the country to see a rare bird?



Ummmm not really although we did go to Tobago to volunteer with a conservation project for Humming birds, also helped with the black turtles and for our honeymoon we did falconry for 3 days 😂 so romantic hey!


----------



## SbanR

Couldn't resist giving this tum a good smooch









And woke him up!









This is what he thought of it 😄


----------



## ewelsh

Ollie said “ I can’t believe you just did that, well tonight I will pay you back” 😂


----------



## GingerNinja

Lovely pics @SbanR

Ollie's little smudge by his nose always reminds me of my late Basil (but Ollie is much more handsome)


----------



## huckybuck

Oh that tummy - I bet it smells divine!!!!


----------



## ScrapCat

huckybuck said:


> Oh that tummy - I bet it smells divine!!!!


Glad I'm not the only one that huffs cats.


----------



## TonyG

Speaking of tummies… I think this one is full of birds and mice 🙄😬😬


----------



## Deguslave

There's a black cat by me that's a bit of a hunter. Saw him trotting up my path the other day proudly carrying a poor dead mouse.


----------



## TonyG

Deguslave said:


> There's a black cat by me that's a bit of a hunter. Saw him trotting up my path the other day proudly carrying a poor dead mouse.


The past three days have seen two live birds (released) and one dead mouse today 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Deguslave

TonyG said:


> The past three days have seen two live birds (released) and one dead mouse today 🙄🙄🙄


Clearly stocking up, lol.


----------



## immum

This green blanket really sets off Indie's colours, she is beautiful and she knows it!










And Milo has taken a shine to my daughters new bedroom rug. He loves rolling about on it.


----------



## huckybuck

TonyG said:


> Speaking of tummies… I think this one is full of birds and mice 🙄😬😬
> 
> View attachment 576433


Aside from the beautiful tummy - I love your carpet!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Whoopy Doos


----------



## TonyG

huckybuck said:


> Aside from the beautiful tummy - I love your carpet!!!!


Haha, thanks! It was here 20 years ago when we moved in.
I think it’s an Axminster?


----------



## huckybuck

TonyG said:


> Haha, thanks! It was here 20 years ago when we moved in.
> I think it’s an Axminster?


It looks in fabulous condition still. Especially with a cat lol!! You can tell it was expensive! It reminded me of the 1940s 1950s ones but I thought the colours look lovely even now.


----------



## ewelsh

My Gran had Tartan Axminster carpet… she told everyone who called in “ yes its Axminster, its the hardest wearing carpet you will find” 😂


----------



## TonyG

huckybuck said:


> It looks in fabulous condition still. Especially with a cat lol!! You can tell it was expensive! It reminded me of the 1940s 1950s ones but I thought the colours look lovely even now.


Yes, it’s worn really well. No wonder they went bust - people only bought one 😬

Only drawback is it’s hard to find things on it, especially birds and rodents 🙄


----------



## TonyG

New cat bowl arrived today! 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Cully

Moo has a new friend. She found him on the path but we've moved him to a nice pot so he won't get squashed.
Meet Maurice.









Isn't he cute? Not sure what he is, thinking maybe hawkmoth. Any ideas???


----------



## Charity

@Cully, Maurice..love that. He looks like an Elephant Hawk Moth to me, we've had those before. 

I found two lovely ones the other day when I was gardening. From googling, I think this is a Ruby Tiger Moth. Poor thing only lives five days once it turns into a beautiful moth. One scuttled off and this one I left on this large leaf for him to go where he wanted. Hope there weren't any others who would have ended up in my green recycling bin. 😟


----------



## Deguslave

Looks like he could be an elephant hawk moth.

Edit: sorry @Charity we cross posted.


----------



## SbanR

Love that sweet face, whatever he is

Sleepy boy


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> @Cully, Maurice..love that. He looks like an Elephant Hawk Moth to me, we've had those before.
> 
> I found two lovely ones the other day when I was gardening. From googling, I think this is a Ruby Tiger Moth. Poor thing only lives five days once it turns into a beautiful moth. One scuttled off and this one I left on this large leaf for him to go where he wanted. Hope there weren't any others who would have ended up in my green recycling bin. 😟
> 
> View attachment 576495


Reminds me of a woolly bear but blonde. What a pity they have such a short adult life.
I'm hoping Maurice will stick around for us to see him in his full moth glory. Unlikely I know😟.


----------



## SbanR

Now sound asleep
















Disturbed by the sound of the camera's click


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Now sound asleep
> View attachment 576511
> View attachment 576512
> 
> 
> Disturbed by the sound of the camera's click
> View attachment 576513
> View attachment 576514


Aw, a bit hard to tell where he begins and ends with all that lovely floof.


----------



## Charity

What's with the tongue Toppy?


----------



## Psygon

Jammy was at a cat show today, she won her first Olympian certificate. ❤ 

It was a joint show and she also got 2 best of breeds, 3 first places and 1 second place. She was also best non-asian neuter in the Asian cat club show, but she was the only non-asian neuter so not sure it counts 🤣


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> What's with the tongue Toppy?
> View attachment 576529
> 
> View attachment 576530
> 
> View attachment 576531


"Got to give it an airing now and then Mum"


----------



## Willsee

Willow stalking the pesky Squirrel, I’m not really convinced she can really see it with her eye soooo close to the wall 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## SbanR

High rise cat


----------



## Jaf

Geri, Jackie and Lori want my dinner!


----------



## Psygon

I should probs post this in the money saving thread. Heated cardigan Ted.


----------



## Jaf

Frank being sweet. Getting better at not biting.


----------



## Psygon

CK helping me take photos in my new garden studio ☺


----------



## SbanR

Presenting my best side


----------



## ewelsh

This years best photo of Lottie, I love it, plus my grass is looking good too 😂


----------



## Deguslave

@ewelsh Lottie looks like she's a cat on a mission. Gorgeous! I love black cats.


----------



## ewelsh

@Deguslave Lottie is always on a mission, she is my little thug, a real hunter.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Deguslave Lottie is always on a mission, she is my little thug, a real hunter.


I don't know, what with having the Krays as well as Lottie too. Talk about living life on the edge  .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Lottie you are a spectacular pantheress


----------



## Mrs Funkin

“Oh Human Mother, you’ve gone to work and let the wet stuff fall from the sky! I’m just going to hang out here until it’s dry again and I can go out for a toddle”


----------



## GingerNinja

Luna would like to thank Amazon for her paper bag!


----------



## Charity

Don't want to get up today..happy where I am thanks


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Don't want to get up today..happy where I am thanks
> 
> View attachment 576810


Oh Toppy you look so relaxed - sweet dreams handsome boy


----------



## huckybuck

Headless chickens.


----------



## Arny

Being still, a rare event!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Be still, my tabby loving heart


----------



## huckybuck

Fairly rare occurrence. Little and Large!











Mum get him off now….










Mum tell him to get the F*** OFF!!!!


----------



## Arny

Mrs Funkin said:


> Be still, my tabby loving heart


She’s a terror, if she can stop scaring the other two she’ll stay.


----------



## Jaf

Izzy and Alfie. Still spend time together, love them.


----------



## TonyG

I’m going to make sure you can’t go off to the pub again and leave me all evening! 😾😾😾😾😾


----------



## Karl43

Beeley playing about


----------



## Suggie's Mum

This is probably the last pic I'm going to put as we lost Suggie this morning 😫
Thank you for responding to my posts.


----------



## huckybuck

Suggie's Mum said:


> This is probably the last pic I'm going to put as we lost Suggie this morning 😫
> Thank you for responding to my posts.
> View attachment 576963


Oh I am so sad and sorry to hear this. RIP dear beautiful Suggie.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

huckybuck said:


> Oh I am so sad and sorry to hear this. RIP dear beautiful Suggie.


Thank you for your kind words.
It's only been hours and he's missed more as each second passes by.
Thank you from my beautiful Suggie and his mum and dad 😿


----------



## bluesunbeam

Suggie's Mum said:


> This is probably the last pic I'm going to put as we lost Suggie this morning 😫


Sorry to hear that your lovely boy has passed away. RIP Suggie


----------



## Karl43

Suggie's Mum said:


> This is probably the last pic I'm going to put as we lost Suggie this morning 😫


I'm sorry 😞


----------



## Deguslave

I'm so very sorry! Rest in peace little one.


----------



## TonyG

Suggie's Mum said:


> This is probably the last pic I'm going to put as we lost Suggie this morning 😫
> Thank you for responding to my posts.
> View attachment 576963


Oh, I’m so sorry for your loss, RIP Suggie


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Suggie's Mum  I’m so sorry to read this. Go well, little Suggie, safe in the knowledge you are truly loved. Sending strength to get through the coming days and weeks xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

So sad to read this - RIP sweet boy and enjoy playing with the angels at the bridge.


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm sorry, sweet dreams Suggie xx


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Thank you for all your kind words
Made me cry.
I would like to ask everyone to please pay great attention to your cat.
We took Suggie to the vets for his teeth looking at and he ended losing 7 teeth!
I asked them for an x-ray to check his left leg as he was walking awkward.
It was that x-ray that made them tell us he had bone cancer 😿and they quickly fobbed us off, with no aftercare.
He just quickly went downhill from there.
When I asked our last vet before this one to check his arm the European woman just looked at his elbow and said "It does look bigger than the other one" which really helped. After that, nothing.

He was diagnosed with bone cancer on June 23rd which quickly ravaged through his body, to sadly pass away with his mum on September 6th.

So I just want to urge people to please pay great attention to their cat and don't take any fob off by the vets 😿

Thank you for all your words 😺


----------



## Deguslave

I'm so sorry for what you all went through. I firmly believe that a good vet is worth their weight in gold, sadly they are hard to find.

Take care of yourself and remember the good times you had together.


----------



## Charity

I'm so very sorry to read this @Suggie's Mum, terribly sad for you. He will always be in your heart. Sweet dreams Suggie xx


----------



## Karl43

Uh oh beeley is becoming a bit of a daddy's boy


----------



## Deguslave

I think Beeley is trying to lull someone into a false sense of security before he attacks those feet, lol!


----------



## Karl43

Deguslave said:


> I think Beeley is trying to lull someone into a false sense of security before he attacks those feet, lol!


You were absolutely spot-on. The cuteness turned into an ambush🤣


----------



## Deguslave

Karl43 said:


> You were absolutely spot-on. The cuteness turned into an ambush🤣


Cats will always be cats, and kittens will always be little terrors, lol.


----------



## TonyG

I thought a giant black slug had crawled into the cat basket! 🙀


----------



## TriTri

Suggie's Mum said:


> Thank you for all your kind words
> Made me cry.
> I would like to ask everyone to please pay great attention to your cat.
> We took Suggie to the vets for his teeth looking at and he ended losing 7 teeth!
> I asked them for an x-ray to check his left leg as he was walking awkward.
> It was that x-ray that made them tell us he had bone cancer 😿and they quickly fobbed us off, with no aftercare.
> He just quickly went downhill from there.
> When I asked our last vet to check his arm the European woman just looked at his elbow and said "It does look bigger than the other one" which really helped. After that, nothing.
> 
> He was diagnosed with bone cancer June on 23rd which quickly ravaged through his body, to sadly pass away with his mum on September 6th.
> 
> So I just want to urge people to please pay great attention to their cat and don't take any fob off by the vets 😿
> 
> Thank you for all your words 😺


I’m so sorry for your loss and what you have both been through. I feel shocked. I will miss seeing beautiful Suggie’s picture on the forum. My best friend’s cat was pts a week ago due to bone cancer in the mouth, caused by a mouth infection she said. 

RIP dear Suggie ❤❤ Xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Holly had a very important job to do this morning…


----------



## Suggie's Mum

TriTri said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss and what you have both been through. I feel shocked. I will miss seeing beautiful Suggie’s picture on the forum. My best friend’s cat was pts a week ago due to bone cancer in the mouth, caused by a mouth infection she said.
> 
> RIP dear Suggie ❤❤ Xxx


Aww. That's terrible!
So sorry for them both. I know it's really hard going through it.
Please give them our love. I know it's not much, but we didn't have anyone to talk to about it, so I hope they lots of friends around them.
What are they going to do?


----------



## TriTri

Suggie's Mum said:


> Aww. That's terrible!
> So sorry for them both. I know it's really hard going through it.
> Please give them our love. I know it's not much, but we didn't have anyone to talk to about it, so I hope they lots of friends around them.
> What are they going to do?


Thank you so much. Sorry, ‘have just re-read her texts and realised she didn’t say cancer of the bone, but an infection of the bone. She didn’t tell me until the day they had her booked in to be put to sleep and it all happened so quickly. She was very elderly and they bought her over from France with them about 15 years ago, when she was already a few years old. I was hoping there would be something that could be done and asked _could they try antibiotics and did they xray the jaw? Would they recommend a feeding tube until they’ve tried antibiotics?_ I apologised for all the questions. 

But she said there was _an abscess in her gum which infected the bone in her jaw bone._ Her text also said: _He doesn’t recommend operating at her age as it would be minimum 6-8 week recovery and not sure she would survive op 😞We don’t want to put her through a miserable end to her life x_

She’s a wonderful mum to her pets and wouldn’t have taken the decision lightly. Her cat did have a very good and long life until then. My friend had only just lost their dog quite recently too 🥺.


----------



## GingerNinja

Silly girl 😂


----------



## Arny

Just for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Look at that little face  Pure innocence!


----------



## Bethanjane22

It’s a hard life.


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> It’s a hard life.
> 
> View attachment 577210


Ollie agrees!


----------



## TriTri

Charlie stopped by to play with one of Max’s cat-nip mice. He is half the size he was last October. I’m not sure if he’s lost his weight due to an illness, or if he has finally been neutered?! He “seems” quite happy. ‘Suppose I’ll have “have a look” to be sure… embarrassing!

















*Last year he looked like this:*


----------



## TriTri

*And not forgetting my wonderful little Max ❤❤*


----------



## Mrs Funkin

“Oh Human Mother, I keep hearing you and HD talking about getting up early and being out all day. Without me! On Wednesday! So I reckon if I just eat really badly today and tomorrow you’ll give up on the idea and stay here with me instead…”


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look at that little face  Pure innocence!


Don't fall for it


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> *And not forgetting my wonderful little Max ❤❤*
> View attachment 577253
> 
> View attachment 577252
> 
> View attachment 577251


Max is looking great as usual. Charlie does look as though he's lost weight but looks well enough. Definitely have a peek. I guess if he's recently lost his pride and joy he still might have a noticeable 'bag', albeit empty.


----------



## lullabydream

Terrible twosome


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Max is looking great as usual. Charlie does look as though he's lost weight but looks well enough. Definitely have a peek. I guess if he's recently lost his pride and joy he still might have a noticeable 'bag', albeit empty.


Thanks @Cully. He doesn’t have the typical Tom cat wide cheeks anymore and does roll around a lot, as though he’s very happy. I’m really hoping he’s been neutered.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Thanks @Cully. He doesn’t have the typical Tom cat wide cheeks anymore and does roll around a lot, as though he’s very happy. I’m really hoping he’s been neutered.


Me too to give him chance of a happier, longer life.


----------



## GingerNinja

Aww, I want more pics @lullabydream ! I can't remember, did the name Pixie stick? Ivy looks super soft and fluffy


----------



## lullabydream

GingerNinja said:


> Aww, I want more pics @lullabydream ! I can't remember, did the name Pixie stick? Ivy looks super soft and fluffy


Yes we have kept the name Pixie, should have called her hurricane she's absolutely fearless because she's deaf and wherever she goes she knocks a variety of things flying!


----------



## Karl43

Beeley


----------



## Deguslave

He's looking good!


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Karl43 said:


> Beeley
> 
> View attachment 577390
> 
> View attachment 577389


Lovely pics.
Looks like my Suggie.
Look at the shine on that fur... lovely 😺


----------



## TriTri

Max & I were catching the hot sunshine this afternoon whilst builders were banging about indoors and out the front. Max would have once run a mile if he ever heard loud noises, but he’s now getting quite brave in his old age 😀, unless he’s going deaf?😲.


----------



## LinznMilly

Early morning Kaylus;


----------



## TonyG

I’ve been accused of being an enabler 😬😬😬


----------



## Deguslave

I can see why, lol.


----------



## bluesunbeam

TonyG said:


> I’ve been accused of being an enabler 😬😬😬


Molly looks well Tony- has she fully recovered from the possible nausea? Somehow missed the thread about her doing her Colditz prisoner impression; has she been back up on the roof again since- i do hope so


----------



## huckybuck

When you really are out of it!


----------



## TonyG

bluesunbeam said:


> Molly looks well Tony- has she fully recovered from the possible nausea? Somehow missed the thread about her doing her Colditz prisoner impression; has she been back up on the roof again since- i do hope so


Thanks Blue, yes it seems so? She’s eaten quite a lot today and yesterday too.

I haven’t seen any more of the mouthing/lip licking, so maybe she picked up a mouse that was past it’s best?

I will keep an eye out, of course.

She does have one little issue - when she jumps down from things she sometimes gives out a pained grunt/squeak.
Doesn’t seem to stop her doing anything but perhaps a bit of pain in her back or hips?
Her vaccination is due in November so I was going to ask for a health check and mention it then.


----------



## TonyG

bluesunbeam said:


> Molly looks well Tony- has she fully recovered from the possible nausea? Somehow missed the thread about her doing her Colditz prisoner impression; has she been back up on the roof again since- i do hope so


And no, no more rooftop antics that I know of.
I think the warm evening and the full moon sent her a bit scatty that night!


----------



## TonyG

TonyG said:


> And no, no more rooftop antics that I know of.
> I think the warm evening and the full moon sent her a bit scatty that night!


Scatty not scary 🙄


----------



## LinznMilly

All he needs now is a car door and a steering wheel; 🤪


----------



## Bertie'sMum

LinznMilly said:


> All he needs now is a car door and a steering wheel; 🤪
> View attachment 577450


thanks Linz I just spluttered tea all over my keyboard !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cully

TonyG said:


> I’ve been accused of being an enabler 😬😬😬
> 
> View attachment 577416
> 
> View attachment 577417
> 
> View attachment 577415


Guilty as charged 😃.


----------



## Cully

Bit of a nip in the air the last few nights so thought I'd get my duvet out. I've got a lovely warm fluffy teddy cover to fit on it so draped it on my chair for a few minutes.








Change 'Ive got' to _had!_


----------



## Jaf

Alfie tum! He was very, very asleep.


----------



## Charity

This was the only shaft of sunlight in the room so somebody had to have it


----------



## Suggie's Mum

TonyG said:


> Thanks Blue, yes it seems so? She’s eaten quite a lot today and yesterday too.
> 
> I haven’t seen any more of the mouthing/lip licking, so maybe she picked up a mouse that was past it’s best?
> 
> I will keep an eye out, of course.
> 
> She does have one little issue - when she jumps down from things she sometimes gives out a pained grunt/squeak.
> Doesn’t seem to stop her doing anything but perhaps a bit of pain in her back or hips?
> Her vaccination is due in November so I was going to ask for a health check and mention it then.


Ask them to check her teeth, and about arthritis.


----------



## TonyG

Suggie's Mum said:


> Ask them to check her teeth, and about arthritis.


Thank you. Yes she’s only three but I was going to ask them to do a thorough hands on health check.
Arthritis is another query to add to the back/hips query so thank you.

Her teeth LOOK okay but then I don’t know what I’m looking at lol.


----------



## Charity

Praying to the sun god again


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Praying to the sun god again
> 
> View attachment 577590
> 
> 
> View attachment 577591


I just adore that second photo. It’s beautiful.


----------



## TonyG

The state of it 🙄


----------



## huckybuck

Someone’s got out of bed the wrong side.


----------



## LinznMilly

Pics taken this evening;


----------



## huckybuck

Gwacie likes to peruse the post when it comes.


----------



## LittleEms

Hi everyone, hope I haven’t been totally forgotten!
Thought I would check in with some pictures of my trio from yesterday. I’ve gone back to school to study garden design and it’s taken over my life haha! But the kitties are all keeping me on track.

Here’s little Bee with her ballerina legs.









Mr Charlie assisting with my Amazon box










And Bugsy making sure I do my work!


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Charity

When are we getting our room back? We've been here for days


----------



## ewelsh

Oh look at Toppy and Bunty 😂 Bunty’s face says it all 😂

That bed will go perfectly in the front room @Charity


----------



## ewelsh

@LittleEms lovely to see your gang, I do have a soft spot for Mr Charlie xx


----------



## Charity

LittleEms said:


> Hi everyone, hope I haven’t been totally forgotten!
> Thought I would check in with some pictures of my trio from yesterday. I’ve gone back to school to study garden design and it’s taken over my life haha! But the kitties are all keeping me on track.
> 
> Here’s little Bee with her ballerina legs.
> View attachment 577772
> 
> 
> Mr Charlie assisting with my Amazon box
> 
> View attachment 577773
> 
> 
> And Bugsy making sure I do my work!
> 
> View attachment 577771


Of course you're not forgotten. Oh Bea, what lovely long legs you've got.


----------



## huckybuck

Mum’s put on Alfred Hitchcock for me!!!!


----------



## LittleEms

ewelsh said:


> @LittleEms lovely to see your gang, I do have a soft spot for Mr Charlie xx


He is such a sweetheart. I'll try and check in with him more often here, I remember how much love he had 🥰



Charity said:


> Of course you're not forgotten. Oh Bea, what lovely long legs you've got.


She really does have long legs for such a little cat! She likes to stretch them out as much as she can hehe


----------



## SbanR

The Princeling has finally learnt how to use the cat flap both ways  
Wicked mummy told him if he wanted to go into the catio he'd have to learn to use it by himself and Not expect me to keep running to hold the flap up for him😹


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good boy, Ollie, you can’t expect butler service all winter, you know


----------



## ewelsh

Well done Ollie, all grown up…. I hope you get treats for all that brain effort 😂


----------



## Charity

Oh Ollie, you shouldn't let her talk to you like that, telling you what's what. After all, what are slaves for? 😋


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Well done Ollie, all grown up…. I hope you get treats for all that brain effort 😂


No, but I have to entice him down with kibble 🙄 


Charity said:


> Oh Ollie, you shouldn't let her talk to you like that, telling you what's what. After all, what are slaves for? 😋


In this house I'm Top Cat😸


----------



## TonyG

My aches and pains relating to a long standing condition are back, so I’ve been applying a feline poultice.

Unfortunately it keeps wandering off 🙄
Should I tie it on maybe? 🤔


----------



## Suggie's Mum

TonyG said:


> My aches and pains relating to a long standing condition are back, so I’ve been applying a feline poultice.
> 
> Unfortunately it keeps wandering off 🙄
> Should I tie it on maybe? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 577912


Maybe a small bandage?


----------



## ewelsh

Thats the best feline poultice I have seen. A Molly warmer 😃


----------



## huckybuck

I love this old boy so much.


----------



## ewelsh

Look at those eyes 😍. Love that he has to touch you


----------



## Willsee

Charlie really does need to learn to relax 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## SbanR

TonyG said:


> My aches and pains relating to a long standing condition are back, so I’ve been applying a feline poultice.
> 
> Unfortunately it keeps wandering off 🙄
> Should I tie it on maybe? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 577912


That look is saying "I Dare You"!!


----------



## TonyG

SbanR said:


> That look is saying "I Dare You"!!


Lol! I do get loving looks too but she does stare at me the whole time she’s on me 😂😂😂


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova is the sweetest little goof ball


----------



## ewelsh

Nova is a beauty, look at all that floof. How’s Luna these days? X


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Nova is a beauty, look at all that floof. How’s Luna these days? X


Luna is still her sassy self! She’s currently in her bed next to me❤


----------



## Charity

Toppy wishes Bunty would get her own cushion


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy wishes Bunty would get her own cushion
> 
> View attachment 577976


Looks like they're both clinging to a tiny life raft in the 'Red Sea', and Toppy is about to fall in 😄.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> I love this old boy so much.
> View attachment 577914


Oh Huck, look at your handsome face. You are such a LION! 

(Now then, let me just plant a little kiss on your nose xx)


----------



## ewelsh

No idea why Libby is clinging on , or maybe she’s hugging the back of the chair 😂


----------



## ewelsh

She’s got ants in her pants tonight


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> She’s got ants in her pants tonight
> 
> View attachment 578047
> 
> 
> View attachment 578048


Hallo sweet cheeks, what's up?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What’s going on Libby? You mustn’t be glum, you’re too beautiful for that


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I popped into pets at home and home bargains today (they are next door to each other). And they are full of Christmas things… but all I bought today was this:









Lola decided she didn’t want to wait till Christmas and needed to try it today then if she liked it I could go back for more

well there’s 1 empty tin and 2 clean bowls.

H ☺


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> What’s going on Libby? You mustn’t be glum, you’re too beautiful for that



I found out why Libby had ants in her pants last night, there was a rain beetle running round the snug, note WAS. X


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I popped into pets at home and home bargains today (they are next door to each other). And they are full of Christmas things… but all I bought today was this:
> 
> View attachment 578067
> 
> Lola decided she didn’t want to wait till Christmas and needed to try it today then if she liked it I could go back for more
> 
> well there’s 1 empty tin and 2 clean bowls.
> 
> H ☺




Oh go buy more H, they wont like it after though 😂


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I popped into pets at home and home bargains today (they are next door to each other). And they are full of Christmas things… but all I bought today was this:
> 
> View attachment 578067
> 
> Lola decided she didn’t want to wait till Christmas and needed to try it today then if she liked it I could go back for more
> 
> well there’s 1 empty tin and 2 clean bowls.
> 
> H ☺


I bought his one year for Bertie - he loved it but when I went back for more it was all gone ! Seems it's only a seasonal recipe so get more while it's still available


----------



## Willow_Warren

So a week off work had essentially meant I’ve had loads of kitty cuddles… from Lola as well!


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I popped into pets at home and home bargains today (they are next door to each other). And they are full of Christmas things… but all I bought today was this:
> 
> View attachment 578067
> 
> Lola decided she didn’t want to wait till Christmas and needed to try it today then if she liked it I could go back for more
> 
> well there’s 1 empty tin and 2 clean bowls.
> 
> H ☺


Ooohhh, I wonder if it's the same as the previous Christmas but with a different label


----------



## Charity

Playtime this afternoon


----------



## Jojomomo

Here's Thorin snuggled up to my mum earlier 😍


----------



## slartibartfast

The winter is coming!


----------



## LinznMilly

Hi all.

Had to take Honey Chi to the vet this morning (she’s been really itchy lately, no sign of fleas, so I wanted it checked out. Turns out her skin is dry, so vet recommended an oatmeal based shampoo, which is on order from Amazon

Anyway.

As I was going to the vet anyway, I thought I might as well take the Mini Black Panther better known as Kaylus to get weighed.

He was very accommodating - he even jumped into his carrier and refused to leave (wasn’t in that much of a hurry to get out of it back home, either). And the Big ‘Un Milly decided she wasn’t going to be left out, and so it ended up being a LinznMilly family day out. To the vet. 🙄🤪😂

Anyway, my “little man” isn’t so little anymore. He’s currently 3.8kg. 😳

Here’s a couple of pics of us right now (Gatecrasher Milly is on the other side of the couch, so Kay is between me and her);


----------



## SbanR

If it wasn't for the head shape and ears, Honey could pass as a gorgeous DLH 😸


----------



## LinznMilly

SbanR said:


> If it wasn't for the head shape and ears, Honey could pass as a gorgeous DLH 😸


She gets confused for a cat a _lot_. 😂. Seriously. She’s only 1.9kg. So her “little” brother is her _big_ little brother (I sympathize. My brother’s younger and taller than me, too).


----------



## slartibartfast

Dean&Ash


----------



## Valarmorghulis

Back home from vet's after anaesthetic and tooth extraction, she went straight over to inspect the contents of her food dish! I did give her some later!


----------



## slartibartfast

Valarmorghulis said:


> Back home from vet's after anaesthetic and tooth extraction, she went straight over to inspect the contents of her food dish! I did give her some later!
> View attachment 578218


It was the same with Ash. Straight to the bowls, after having six teeth removed.


----------



## slartibartfast

And now with Julian, Dean loves his brothers!


----------



## Nealh

Valarmorghulis said:


> Back home from vet's after anaesthetic and tooth extraction, she went straight over to inspect the contents of her food dish! I did give her some later!


Mr Tom was the same on Thursday pm after being put under, he had blood tests and a good de-scale and clean. No teeth were in need of removal so he still has a full set.
The vet offered some food which he refused but once back at home he had some mashed sardines and then later two sachets of food, he thinks no food for some 16 hrs is starvation.
The oral deep clean has it seems perked him up and he appears a lot happier, I'm even hearing extra purring as well.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola just looks so majestic… she’s a little sun god too


----------



## Charity

Me and my shadow watching The Masked Dancer


----------



## huckybuck

Nosey


----------



## Nealh

Charity said:


> Me and my shadow watching The Masked Dancer


 A right little softy at times, Mr Tom is the same when he comes to lay on one. Head butting, nuzzling my hand for more attention.


----------



## Charity

This is one of those 'I've been out and I've come back and now I want to go out again' moments. 🙄


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> Nosey
> 
> View attachment 578265


Oh @huckybuck that is such a beautiful photo - one to be kept and framed 💗


----------



## ewelsh

Agree with @Bertie'sMum that is a really different photo, definitely a keeper @huckybuck


----------



## GingerNinja

Early morning play before things deteriorated into fisticuffs!


----------



## huckybuck

I’m tempted to get it made into a “painting”. It was a complete fluke but pleased it was in focus lol!


----------



## ewelsh

Libby was chasing a fly…… she got tangled in my Roman blind and has broken the cord 🙄 great… Libby is fine, my blind isn’t












earlier I picked everything up off the floor whilst Clare my hoover did her job around the snug…. look at Libby, not a care in the world…Whilst I try and repair the blind 🙄 she can’t be comfortable 😂


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Libby was chasing a fly…… she got tangled in my Roman blind and has broken the cord 🙄 great… Libby is fine, my blind isn’t
> 
> View attachment 578287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlier I picked everything up off the floor whilst Clare my hoover did her job around the snug…. look at Libby, not a care in the world…Whilst I try and repair the blind 🙄 she can’t be comfortable 😂
> 
> 
> View attachment 578288


Your poor blind!!! 

I knot my cord up loosely when I’m not using the blind as I know that’s what would happen with mine lol!!!


----------



## ewelsh

It was up actually @huckybuck after inspection looks like not only has she snapped the cord on the right side, she’s snapped off the little plastic clips….. 🤨 I will contact the lady who made them for me and see if she can repair or give me a solution.


----------



## GingerNinja

ewelsh said:


> It was up actually @huckybuck after inspection looks like not only has she snapped the cord on the right side, she’s snapped off the little plastic clips….. 🤨 I will contact the lady who made them for me and see if she can repair or give me a solution.


I think that I have spare in my sewing box if you want me to post a couple to you.... and spare blind cord!

but doesn't Libby look beautiful


----------



## huckybuck

I am so mean. If the hens have to work for their treats then so does Mum’s rabbit.









Winter treat time







youtube.com


----------



## lullabydream

Mum's rabbit is gorgeous @huckybuck


----------



## ewelsh

Thats so kind of you @GingerNinja, I contacted the lady who made them for me and she is posted me a few out, all I have to do is rethread through the new ones and apparently I can fix it. Thank you for the kind offer though xxxx


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck your Mums bunny is adorable, beautiful colouring x


----------



## ewelsh

I am trying to watch tv, but Libby is getting a bit miffed I am not staring into her eyes…. If I move or release her paw she digs her claws into me 😂 



You WILL obey me Mummy


----------



## Charity

Someone did not want to go to bed last night


----------



## Cully

Bunty, being obstinate and/or cute will get you nowhere. Well.....maybe cute will🤗


----------



## immum

Indie that is a really long leg you have!


----------



## LeArthur

Happy second Gotcha Day Nora! I can't believe how much you've changed!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww Nora, two years with your family, how lovely


----------



## ewelsh

Happy Gotcha day Nora, xx


Lovely to see you @LeArthur xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Happy Gotcha Day Nora - more beautiful than ever


----------



## Cully

Just finished in the 'office' and decided to put my feet up and watch TV for a bit.








Oh well. Maybe later.


----------



## Charity

Happy Gotcha Day Nora, what a beauty you've become


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> Just finished in the 'office' and decided to put my feet up and watch TV for a bit.
> View attachment 578403
> 
> Oh well. Maybe later.


OR a scratchy back massage?


----------



## LinznMilly

“You say the days are getting shorter, Hooman, hmmm? You lying. You feeding me later.”


----------



## GingerNinja

Happy gotcha day Nora!

How is she now @LeArthur , didn't she have some fitting issues? Xxx


----------



## TonyG

My friend thinks she looks annoyed but she was looking adorable until I got the phone out 😂😂😂


----------



## huckybuck

TonyG said:


> View attachment 578419
> 
> 
> My friend thinks she looks annoyed but she was looking adorable until I got the phone out 😂😂😂


Huck is like that lol! He actually looks away from the camera most of the time!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

My shadow...


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> My shadow...
> View attachment 578424


Barney, that's a super photo your Dad's taken of you. That nose needs a kiss x


----------



## TriTri

Magnificent Max today…. enjoying the sunshine with me ❤. 
And I’ve just heard my cat has made it onto the Your Cat calendar 2023…. along with 419 other cats 🤣. That’s 35 photos shown per month.


----------



## TriTri

Earlier this evening, Max was enjoying his roast chicken one minute…..









And the next time I looked outside, his paws appeared to have turned white 😲……………









Ohhhhh! No, Max’s legs hadn’t turned white, it was Cheeky Charlie 🤣😬😲🤣. And that’s Max in the hedge on the right 🫢.


----------



## Cully

@TriTri , cheeky boy indeed Charlie. Really lovely to see them both. Woohoo, a calendar hunk x


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> Magnificent Max today…. enjoying the sunshine with me ❤.
> And I’ve just heard my cat has made it onto the Your Cat calendar 2023…. along with 419 other cats 🤣. That’s 35 photos shown per month.
> View attachment 578438


Well done Max, a pin up boy eh? I'd better show Bunty and she can have you in her boudoir.


----------



## Cully

I can't usually catch Misty looking at the camera.








She's happy to share the limelight with her leafy pal though. ☺


----------



## ScrapCat

We moved Jaga's cat tree from the bedroom to the kitchen, where there's more activity and a better view out the window. Before, he didn't go on the tree very often (and he rarely ever went on top), but now, not only is he always on it, but the top has become his favourite place! His second favourite place is still the bathroom sink, though. He always appoints himself "assistant supervisor" whenever it's my daughter's bath time. Lad's not missed a single bath, yet. 😂


----------



## maisiecat

...


----------



## Smuge




----------



## LinznMilly

maisiecat said:


> First photo of Princess Betsy
> 
> View attachment 578437


She’s gorgeous. 🥰




TriTri said:


> Magnificent Max today…. enjoying the sunshine with me ❤.
> And I’ve just heard my cat has made it onto the Your Cat calendar 2023…. along with 419 other cats 🤣. That’s 35 photos shown per month.
> View attachment 578438


And a well-deserved shortlisted contender he is too. Congratulations. 




ScrapCat said:


> We moved Jaga's cat tree from the bedroom to the kitchen, where there's more activity and a better view out the window. Before, he didn't go on the tree very often (and he rarely ever went on top), but now, not only is he always on it, but the top has become his favourite place! His second favourite place is still the bathroom sink, though. He always appoints himself "assistant supervisor" whenever it's my daughter's bath time. Lad's not missed a single bath, yet. 😂
> View attachment 578489


So handsome.




Smuge said:


> View attachment 578493


The picture of contentment.


----------



## LinznMilly

I’ve been trying to get a decent pic of Milly lately, but she always seems to either look like she’s about to be smacked with the phone, or she’s looking away. Or they’re blurred But I managed to get a couple this morning;





































Annnnd, a sneaky one from yesterday morning;


----------



## Bertie'sMum

maisiecat said:


> First photo of Princess Betsy
> 
> View attachment 578437




Be still my beating heart - you are such a pretty girl Betsey


----------



## lullabydream




----------



## GingerNinja

Luna thinking about getting "up top" 

She has been up there but jumped down when I got my phone out 😂


----------



## Arny

Seat stealer


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Arny said:


> Seat stealer
> View attachment 578589


Ive got one of them. Dont think they do returns!


----------



## huckybuck

Found a new table decoration!!! It’s a good job our neighbours know us well!!!


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> Found a new table decoration!!! It’s a good job our neighbours know us well!!!
> 
> View attachment 578595


I'd love a Gracie on my table ☺


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## GingerNinja

Not a cat 😺 but look at what was just sitting on my fence 😃

Not great quality pic.


----------



## ewelsh

Sparrow hawk @GingerNinja? X


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> Not a cat 😺 but look at what was just sitting on my fence 😃
> 
> Not great quality pic.
> View attachment 578613


Wow!!!! Would love to have one of those in my garden!!! Did you feed him?


----------



## GingerNinja

ewelsh said:


> Sparrow hawk @GingerNinja? X


Not entirely sure but some small hawk.



huckybuck said:


> Wow!!!! Would love to have one of those in my garden!!! Did you feed him?


He was sitting just to the side of the bird feeders, probably hoping some small birds would visit while he was there!!


----------



## ewelsh

It’s definitely a Sparrow Hawk @GingerNinja a female which are bigger than the males, just spotted Katie our local sparrow hawk so got my bingos on her.


----------



## TonyG

Eyeing up the next victim…


----------



## TriTri

maisiecat said:


> First photo of Princess Betsy
> 
> View attachment 578437


Awww ❤. It’s lovely to meet you beautiful Princess Betsy .


----------



## slartibartfast

Ash and Lucy, after watching Interview with the Vampire.


----------



## Jaf

Alfie being very squishable.


----------



## Arny

Snug as a bug


----------



## RattiestRats

This is Dora’s chair. If you don’t pay her in food first, taking it is not an option.


----------



## Charity

Waiting for tea


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Waiting for tea
> 
> View attachment 578683
> 
> 
> View attachment 578684


They're thinking "get a move on with our tea mum and stop taking those infernal photos!" 😸


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> They're thinking "get a move on with our tea mum and stop taking those infernal photos!" 😸


You have it in one @SbanR


----------



## huckybuck

Fluffy rug!


----------



## immum

Milo looking very stripy in the conservatory.


----------



## Arny

immum said:


> Milo looking very stripy in the conservatory.
> View attachment 578724


I have those rabbit fur things, they'd say one of the best things I've bought them.


----------



## immum

Arny said:


> I have those rabbit fur things, they'd say one of the best things I've bought them.


Yes they are great aren't they? Funny to watch when the fur tickles their noses and makes them sneeze. Milo loves it so much he dribbles on it and makes it all soggy!


----------



## Arny

immum said:


> Yes they are great aren't they? Funny to watch when the fur tickles their noses and makes them sneeze. Milo loves it so much he dribbles on it and makes it all soggy!


😂 good thing they dry well. My newest carries it with her everywhere at the moment.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

maisiecat said:


> First photo of Princess Betsy
> 
> View attachment 578437


Adorable 
What a gorgeous picture 😍
Hi beautiful 😘


----------



## Charity

Bunty and Toppy were given the job of clearing out their toy box. Bunty got distracted so left it to Toppy who, when he had finished, had obviously found it too taxing.


----------



## ewelsh

That’s a lot of toys you have there Toppy & Bunty, no wonder your exhausted, you rest for the rest of the day now xxx 😂


----------



## TonyG

We had a mad day yesterday 🙄


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## TonyG

I think I might be enabling again 😬😬😬


----------



## Willsee

Wash day sun 🤣🤣


----------



## BarneyBobCat

The irony!


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> The irony!
> View attachment 578862


Ooh wonder what you’ll think of it!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> Ooh wonder what you’ll think of it!


Just started, will let you know HB


----------



## Cully

Not happy about me taking a sneaky pic. If looks could kill...









Just noticed fraying edge of mat. Oh the shame  .


----------



## Ali71

is it time for my supper yet?


----------



## Deguslave

Oh those pleading eyes! Who could resist.


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww Suki sweetheart, your are a gorgeous boy xx I bet your mummy fed you immediately xx


----------



## ewelsh

zonked


----------



## TonyG

Rainy day activities again…


----------



## Charity

Don't think he's been feeling too bright today, quite quiet and not wanting to play much. Maybe a furball brewing


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww Toppy, was that you coughing this morning but feeling a bit icky, get that ball up, more fur all treats mum! Xx

Hope your better tomorrow Toppy x
xxx


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Don't think he's been feeling too bright today, quite quiet and not wanting to play much. Maybe a furball brewing
> 
> View attachment 578962


Oh no Toppy 🥺. Your eyes say it all. I hope you feel much better soon xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola looked so pretty glistening in the sun 









and then


----------



## Deguslave

That's what she thinks about you taking photographs, lol.


----------



## Cully

Who's this stranger? Can't be Moo as _she_ flatly refuses to eat chicken. This imposter ate 2 chicken pouches so far today and loved it.
Never say never.
I just hope this doesn't mean she's gone off her favourite salmon as I've just bought 48 tins 😲 !!


----------



## LeArthur

I think Arthur is comfortable.


----------



## huckybuck

It’s so cold in this house we have to use Mum as a hot water bottle!!


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> I think Arthur is comfortable.
> View attachment 578998


Oh Arthur I've missed you


----------



## Mrs Funkin

HD ordered me a Christmas present but said he couldn’t wait until then for me to have them…I know it’s not technically in the rules but it is photos of photos of the Small Boy


----------



## Bertie'sMum

LeArthur said:


> I think Arthur is comfortable.
> View attachment 578998



If that smile is anything to go by then I'd say yes, he's definitely comfortable !


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> HD ordered me a Christmas present but said he couldn’t wait until then for me to have them…I know it’s not technically in the rules but it is photos of photos of the Small Boy
> 
> View attachment 579024


They're lovely MrsF - only problem is I can't see you wanting to put a hot cup of tea on any of them !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @Bertie'sMum I just refused  you know me too well…!


----------



## huckybuck

Oh they are beautiful Mrs F!!!

You have such a kind and thoughtful husband too!


----------



## SbanR

Lovely photos Mrs F


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha @Bertie'sMum I just refused  you know me too well…!


You could always turn them into fridge magnets with some self adhesive magnetic tape on the back


----------



## Charity

They are gorgeous @Mrs Funkin. I wouldn't use them either, I think I might frame them somehow. Well done Mr F.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

LeArthur said:


> I think Arthur is comfortable.
> View attachment 578998


Oh my favourite Battenberg, I have missed seeing you


----------



## Willsee

LeArthur said:


> I think Arthur is comfortable.
> View attachment 578998


Awww how I missed you Arthur, looking as handsome as ever 😍😍😍


----------



## Willsee

huckybuck said:


> It’s so cold in this house we have to use Mum as a hot water bottle!!
> View attachment 578999
> 
> View attachment 579000


Lots of gorgeous fluffyness 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Willsee

Mrs Funkin said:


> HD ordered me a Christmas present but said he couldn’t wait until then for me to have them…I know it’s not technically in the rules but it is photos of photos of the Small Boy
> 
> View attachment 579024


They’re beautiful pictures of Oscar, you must definitely keep the tea pot away from them 😊😊


----------



## huckybuck

Don’t need Mum tonight.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolute BLISS!


----------



## jasperthecat

Well we've been busy with Covid or at least dealing with it after we both caught it at the end of August whilst we visited our caravan and I even had a freak reaction for the past three days to the booster vaccine I received last Sunday so the past few weeks have been hectic and I hadn't managed to find time to replace the 5.1 speaker system attached to my computer which I use constantly in my music studio which had gone belly up.

It came to the point where I had to unbox the speakers and bass unit which had sat on my studio floor since the beginning of September and test them out.
To save stripping out the whole lot which is quite a job in itself, I temporarily placed the sub-woofer unit on the floor along with a couple of the regular speakers to test them out as they no longer make this particular model and I had to buy it second hand. The downside is my studio is in a right mess at the moment which is something I don't like and I'll address in the next day or two.

I know Jasper has always loved music with a heavy bass but even he surprised me when I started to play some Latin-American/Columbian/Paraguayan music I've been researching with a very strong bass and every time I look around now he's sat on the sub-woofer really relaxed even when it's pumping out some decent bass. 
I don't what he'll do when I put the speaker in the place I normally have my woofers! 

Jasper sat relaxed on the woofer putting out a decent bass.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

huckybuck said:


> It’s so cold in this house we have to use Mum as a hot water bottle!!
> View attachment 578999
> 
> View attachment 579000


But mum's heat lasts way much longer than a hot water bottle and is always way more comfier 😺


----------



## Valarmorghulis

Sulking because I had to work (I also got her a fat boy scratcher recently








, she loves it!)


----------



## huckybuck

Valarmorghulis said:


> Sulking because I had to work (I also got her a fat boy scratcher recently
> View attachment 579122
> 
> , she loves it!)


Beautiful girl!!!! 
Fat boys are the best!


----------



## Valarmorghulis

Thank you! I looooove her. And the Fat Boy is great, the other scratcher was a bit wobbly for her cos she'd launch herself at it from the stairs!


----------



## Karl43

My two


----------



## TonyG

Karl43 said:


> My two
> 
> 
> View attachment 579207
> 
> View attachment 579208
> 
> View attachment 579206


How are they getting on now Karl?


----------



## Karl43

TonyG said:


> How are they getting on now Karl?


Little beeley is full of confidence now and such a lovely boy ,very affectionate.

His mum hope is still incredibly timid. I've concluded I think she was probably abused in the past, just a few little things that point to it. Even though I've had them now for around 2 months ,I cannot bond with hope at all .I struggled bonding with her from the start . I don't know if it's because she is a female and my chewie was a female and I'm making comparisons, I don't know.


----------



## Deguslave

She probably just needs more time @Karl43. I'm sure that one day soon, she'll realise that you're not going to hurt her and her confidence will grow.

Its still very early days for all of you, and two months is not very long to get over losing a much loved pet, especially as you tried so very hard for Chewie, and it can take older cats longer to settle. You need to give both yourself and Beeley's mum time to get over everything you've both been through.


----------



## LinznMilly

Looks like someone has had a hard night on the tiles.


----------



## TonyG

Karl43 said:


> Little beeley is full of confidence now and such a lovely boy ,very affectionate.
> 
> His mum hope is still incredibly timid. I've concluded I think she was probably abused in the past, just a few little things that point to it. Even though I've had them now for around 2 months ,I cannot bond with hope at all .I struggled bonding with her from the start . I don't know if it's because she is a female and my chewie was a female and I'm making comparisons, I don't know.


As Deguslave said, I’m sure you’ll get there Karl, two months isn’t very long and it just sounds like she’s a cat that needs a bit of time. She’ll come around.


----------



## TonyG




----------



## Karl43

Deguslave said:


> She probably just needs more time @Karl43. I'm sure that one day soon, she'll realise that you're not going to hurt her and her confidence will grow.
> 
> Its still very early days for all of you, and two months is not very long to get over losing a much loved pet, especially as you tried so very hard for Chewie, and it can take older cats longer to settle. You need to give both yourself and Beeley's mum time to get over everything you've both been through.


Thank you. I know in the grand scheme of things 2 months isn't very long.

The initial grief period is over in that I'm getting on with going to work and just doing life and sort of pushing things to the back of my mind, but I'm still very much not over losing Chewie. If I allow myself even a second, I can break down, and I think it's why I've stopped coming on here. I just associate this forum with her as I shared her entire journey on here right up to her untimely death.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Karl43 said:


> Little beeley is full of confidence now and such a lovely boy ,very affectionate.
> 
> His mum hope is still incredibly timid. I've concluded I think she was probably abused in the past, just a few little things that point to it. Even though I've had them now for around 2 months ,I cannot bond with hope at all .I struggled bonding with her from the start . I don't know if it's because she is a female and my chewie was a female and I'm making comparisons, I don't know.


@Karl43 Sorry, but have you thought that if she was abused in the past it was by a male?
If so it could take a long time to rekindle the trust and love she once had.
When we got our Suggie from the cat 'rescue' place he was absolutely terrified, especially of males. We concluded that he'd been abused by a man.
It took his dad a long time to get him to realise that not every male was going to hurt him, and that this one loved him.
He finally came around and accepted him.
But I think that even after 14 years he was still somewhat scared of males, even though he came to love his dad before he passed.

Not sure if it helps, and I know it sounds like the same thing that everyone says, but in our experience it was well worth the patience and perseverance. We could see he had so much love to give as well as receive and his love was amazing, he showed it every day, even at his moment of passing in September.
We'll always be glad he came into our lives and wouldn't have missed it for anything 😻


----------



## Bethanjane22




----------



## Willsee

Porn Star Charlie 😱😱😱


----------



## huckybuck

Willsee said:


> Porn Star Charlie 😱😱😱
> 
> View attachment 579414


I think I’m on the wrong forum 😱


----------



## ScrapCat

Birthday boy, Jaga, with his new kicker. 😸


----------



## SbanR

Happy birthday Jaga


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww, Happy Birthday, handsome boy  Enjoy your pressie.


----------



## huckybuck

Happy Birthday Jaga! Little H will be envious of your pressie - it’s his favourite flump!


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday lovely Jaga, you lucky boy


----------



## GingerNinja

Belated happy birthday Jaga 🍰 🎁

That is a very handsome photo of you


----------



## Willow_Warren

Happy Birthday Jaga! 😀


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Woke up to this - think he was keen we knew it was bright outside


----------



## Deguslave

What a stunning photograph!


----------



## Suggie's Mum

BarneyBobCat said:


> Woke up to this - think he was keen we knew it was bright outside
> View attachment 579491


Think he's saying it's time to get up 😺


----------



## huckybuck

That’s a great photo BBC!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Slice of toast?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Do you think it’s dinner time?







Or


----------



## Charity

We're listening to Pet Classics on Classic FM and not at all bothered about those nasty fireworks


----------



## Caseyy

Ive just re-logged into PetForums for the first time in about 10 months, looking for some help/advice about a few issues, but on my way to finding those threads I found this one. Bit of a different pic as my Good Boy Franky is not in the forefront, but this is a hiding game we play... Sometimes I get "The Ring" style approach when I hide behind the corner and then look and he's approached but freezes when i look, not today, I just got the head tilt and the "what are you doing, mum?!" Anyone else do this with their cats??


----------



## Arny

Watching the fireworks, her first experience of them.


----------



## Bethanjane22

I’ve got one very chilled girl tonight and one who is not very happy with all these bangs going off.
Nova is just watching TV, whereas Luna has helicopter ears, dilated pupils and even took a lot of encouragement just to have a couple of Cosma Snackies 🥺


----------



## Valarmorghulis

My girl was OK with the fireworks, just looked a bit confused and wouldn't sit at the window as usual but not scared thankfully.

Here she is looking all regal on my knee and goofing off with her mousie which she likes to bring me often! Note: this is mousie 2, mousie 1 broke off his string and is a bit decrepit looking but is still lying around the house and she brings me him too! I feel so loved 💕


----------



## Charity

Idiot woman making me look stupid. Remind me to bring up a furball tonight. 😼


----------



## Willow_Warren

Someone is relaxed in front of the fire








Love her fluffy tummy!! She is really enjoying the fire being lit…


----------



## Cully

Apparently this box where I stash my fleecy throws is just perfect for a cosy snooze.


----------



## Cully

"If you want to come past I'll need your password".


----------



## huckybuck

Mum I know you said you have to keep the chickens indoors from now on but really????


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Mum I know you said you have to keep the chickens indoors from now on but really????
> 
> View attachment 579613
> 
> View attachment 579614


I love the look in the second photo :"Now look what you've done?"
This little feathery lady certainly looks at home  .


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> I love the look in the second photo :"Now look what you've done?"
> This little feathery lady certainly looks at home  .


It’s Gourmet. She follows me around constantly as if I’m Mum and is always looking to come in the house. We actually think she’s deaf as she doesn’t respond to calling like the others do. Perhaps that’s why she follows a lot. She is such a sweet hen.


----------



## Willsee

You really can’t beat an evening in front of the fire 😊


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Willsee said:


> You really can’t beat an evening in front of the fire 😊
> 
> View attachment 579631


What's cooking? (apart from the kitty!)


----------



## huckybuck

Willsee said:


> You really can’t beat an evening in front of the fire 😊
> 
> View attachment 579631


That’s my idea of heaven ♥


----------



## Willsee

BarneyBobCat said:


> What's cooking? (apart from the kitty!)


Salmon on Pye Lentils 😊


----------



## Arny




----------



## Willow_Warren

Well it looks like I disturbed something!! (Oh yeah and I didn’t make the bed this morning)


----------



## Cully

Looks like you walked in on a plot of some sort. Watch your back!


----------



## Deguslave

Willow_Warren said:


> Well it looks like I disturbed something!! (Oh yeah and I didn’t make the bed this morning)
> 
> View attachment 579663


'Nothing to see here! Move along now.'


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> Well it looks like I disturbed something!! (Oh yeah and I didn’t make the bed this morning)
> 
> View attachment 579663


'She's listening to our conversation again, be careful what you say'


----------



## Cully

Managed to get Moo's food AND some comfy slippers.








Excuse the state of the scratcher. New one arriving tomorrow. 🙀


----------



## SbanR

Oh there's loads of life left in that scratcher @Cully . When my cheap ZP scratcher started looking like yours, I laid it on its side. Ollie is still happily using it but I think I really will have to replace it soon.


----------



## TonyG

SbanR said:


> Oh there's loads of life left in that scratcher @Cully . When my cheap ZP scratcher started looking like yours, I laid it on its side. Ollie is still happily using it but I think I really will have to replace it soon.
> View attachment 579690


Now that’s thrift! 😂


----------



## Bethanjane22

A spot of morning bird watching and a rare grey tabby meerkat sighting 😂


----------



## SbanR

He's still far too interested in the heated airer. I have to chase him off it every time it's in use.


----------



## huckybuck

Don’t need the heating on Mum - I’ve got one of those big slippers to keep my feet warm.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> He's still far too interested in the heated airer. I have to chase him off it every time it's in use.
> View attachment 579730
> View attachment 579732


Aw, you got him a super heated cat cave. How kind.


----------



## ewelsh

@Cully I have found your Long Johns with good reviews









Thermal Pointelle Leggings | M&S Collection | M&S


Bundle up against the chill in these cosy thermal leggings




www.marksandspencer.com


----------



## Arny

Isla wanted to be the centre of attention instead.


----------



## TonyG

Wahoo! Squirrels! 😻😻😻😻


----------



## Cully

TonyG said:


> View attachment 579743
> 
> Wahoo! Squirrels! 😻😻😻😻


Good grief I hope he doesn't come across one that size!! 🙀


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney is 4 today so we thought it was about time he got computer￼￼


----------



## Willsee

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney is 4 today so we thought it was about time he got computer￼￼
> View attachment 579745
> View attachment 579746


Happy birthday Barney, now don’t spend too much time in front of that screen or your beautiful eyes will become square 😱😱😱😱😱


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy Birthday Barney! Hope you’re super spoiled today, baby boy xx


----------



## huckybuck

Happy Birthday Barney - loving your special birthday present!!!


----------



## SbanR

Happy birthday Barney


----------



## ewelsh

Happy Birthday Barney, love your present, now find amazon cat section and turn your slaves hair grey 🤣


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Birthday Barney!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Happy Birthday Barney x


----------



## Willow_Warren

Don’t think Lola is appreciating the list of jobs I have for today! I’m under the quilt 😀🤣


----------



## ScrapCat

Happy birthday, Barney! And welcome to the workforce! 😁


----------



## GingerNinja

Happy birthday Barney, love your 'puter


----------



## Nealh

Happy 4th Barney, I have just mentioned it to Tigger and she just gave me a blank look.


----------



## Willow_Warren

she’s such a little sun goddess


----------



## Arny

Another day, another cat


----------



## slartibartfast

Happy Birthday, Barney!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Potter!


----------



## slartibartfast

Mr Dean Winchester


----------



## slartibartfast

Dean with Vala, she treats him as he was her own baby.


----------



## TonyG

Slightly belated happy birthday Barney!


----------



## TonyG

I’m fearing she may have a drink problem…


----------



## huckybuck

TonyG said:


> I’m fearing she may have a drink problem…
> 
> View attachment 579819


Gwacie says she hopes so - and if there’s a party please can she come?????


----------



## TonyG

huckybuck said:


> Gwacie says she hopes so - and if there’s a party please can she come?????


Course she can! It looks like the Pringles and Dreamies are well stocked!


----------



## Deguslave

TonyG said:


> I’m fearing she may have a drink problem…
> 
> View attachment 579819


Its the Famous Grouse she's after, she needs something to wash down the gigantic squirrel she hunted earlier, lol.


----------



## Jaf

Comfy??


----------



## Valarmorghulis

Upward shots as she climbed on the Fatboy!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Cully I have found your Long Johns with good reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermal Pointelle Leggings | M&S Collection | M&S
> 
> 
> Bundle up against the chill in these cosy thermal leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marksandspencer.com


Wow, thanks so much for taking the trouble. I wasn't having any luck so I'm really happy.
Will order some today. Most ones I've had in the past are way too long and come up to my armpits, or too tight and cut into my waist. These look perfect.
 xx


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Wow, thanks so much for taking the trouble. I wasn't having any luck so I'm really happy.
> Will order some today. Most ones I've had in the past are way too long and come up to my armpits, or too tight and cut into my waist. These look perfect.
> xx



Oh hold off ordering these then @Cully some of the reviews all comment on the long length…… if your a short house like me I would avoid, but the cuff at the ankle is a good idea. X


----------



## TonyG

Setting our sights on smaller squirrel species today… (or whatever it is)


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Oh hold off ordering these then @Cully some of the reviews all comment on the long length…… if your a short house like me I would avoid, but the cuff at the ankle is a good idea. X


Oh ok. I'm 5 ft 2". Used to be 3" but must have shrunk😲.
I always have trouble with the waist as if it's tight it really cuts into me. I had 2 bottom ribs removed when I had a big op so there's no protection. Just flab! Never used to bother me but as I've got older I need extra wide round my middle. Makes finding clothes a real chore.
I can't stand those high waist bands. They look nice but fold over and pinch.
I saw these in Asda but they haven't got my size. I like the holey pattern as they're for under wear, not outer.
Excuse photo, but I think it gives you the idea.








I wish Tesco still had an online clothes f & f shop. Their sizes fit me quite well, but I now have to go in-store and they don't seem to carry the same stock now.
Thanks for trying anyway. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> Oh ok. I'm 5 ft 2". Used to be 3" but must have shrunk😲.
> I always have trouble with the waist as if it's tight it really cuts into me. I had 2 bottom ribs removed when I had a big op so there's no protection. Just flab! Never used to bother me but as I've got older I need extra wide round my middle. Makes finding clothes a real chore.
> I can't stand those high waist bands. They look nice but fold over and pinch.
> I saw these in Asda but they haven't got my size. I like the holey pattern as they're for under wear, not outer.
> Excuse photo, but I think it gives you the idea.
> View attachment 579856
> 
> I wish Tesco still had an online clothes f & f shop. Their sizes fit me quite well, but I now have to go in-store and they don't seem to carry the same stock now.
> Thanks for trying anyway. xx


They are on the George website Cully - and the click and collect is free  Worth a try maybe? Let me know if you want me to check in our big Asda if your size isn't online.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> They are on the George website Cully - and the click and collect is free  Worth a try maybe? Let me know if you want me to check in our big Asda if your size isn't online.


I saw them but they haven't got my size in atm, I looked when I was in there last Friday. I might have another look as I've got a hosp appointment on Wed and if I'm up to it might beg the bus into town. Will let you know. Thanks v much xx.


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Oh ok. I'm 5 ft 2". Used to be 3" but must have shrunk😲.
> I always have trouble with the waist as if it's tight it really cuts into me. I had 2 bottom ribs removed when I had a big op so there's no protection. Just flab! Never used to bother me but as I've got older I need extra wide round my middle. Makes finding clothes a real chore.
> I can't stand those high waist bands. They look nice but fold over and pinch.
> I saw these in Asda but they haven't got my size. I like the holey pattern as they're for under wear, not outer.
> Excuse photo, but I think it gives you the idea.
> View attachment 579856
> 
> I wish Tesco still had an online clothes f & f shop. Their sizes fit me quite well, but I now have to go in-store and they don't seem to carry the same stock now.
> Thanks for trying anyway. xx




Oh snap I am 5ft2 and a bit, us shorties have to stick together 😉 I dont have an Asda near me or I would go look for you too.

Oh have a look at @Mrs Funkin George on line xx. Edit forgets this bit I wasnt fast enough to reply x


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie debating to go outside or not


----------



## Deguslave

ewelsh said:


> Lottie debating to go outside or not
> 
> 
> View attachment 579857


I'd stay put Lottie, it looks quite miserable out there.


----------



## Nealh

No pics today though Tigger had a nice 1.5 hrs charging about the garden in the nice humid conditions.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Oh ok. I'm 5 ft 2". Used to be 3" but must have shrunk😲.
> I always have trouble with the waist as if it's tight it really cuts into me. I had 2 bottom ribs removed when I had a big op so there's no protection. Just flab! Never used to bother me but as I've got older I need extra wide round my middle. Makes finding clothes a real chore.
> I can't stand those high waist bands. They look nice but fold over and pinch.
> I saw these in Asda but they haven't got my size. I like the holey pattern as they're for under wear, not outer.
> Excuse photo, but I think it gives you the idea.
> View attachment 579856
> 
> I wish Tesco still had an online clothes f & f shop. Their sizes fit me quite well, but I now have to go in-store and they don't seem to carry the same stock now.
> Thanks for trying anyway. xx


Be careful of Asda thermals Cully.
I bought 2 of their long sleeve vests a couple of years ago. One fitted but the other was very loose.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Be careful of Asda thermals Cully.
> I bought 2 of their long sleeve vests a couple of years ago. One fitted but the other was very loose.


Thanks for the warning. I normally find clothing from them and Tesco are pretty good for fit. 
It's good to be cautious though.


----------



## Charity

I got my Christmas bag out today but couldn't open it


----------



## SbanR

It's the only way to spend a cold, wet day


----------



## TonyG

Mousies today! 😻😻😻😻😻


----------



## lymorelynn

We can be cute, when the mood takes us


----------



## Deguslave

lymorelynn said:


> We can be cute, when the mood takes us
> View attachment 579885


But in reality we're just having a meeting about what we can get up to next.


----------



## Jaf

Lazy playing


----------



## Jaf

More lazy play!


----------



## Nealh

lymorelynn said:


> We can be cute, when the mood takes us
> View attachment 579885


 A wonderful pic .


----------



## lullabydream

New cat tree is a hit!


----------



## GingerNinja

You look very beautiful up there Ivy 🥰


----------



## Charity

lullabydream said:


> View attachment 579988
> 
> 
> New cat tree is a hit!


We had that one, it was great. Haven't got it anymore


----------



## ewelsh

Love the cat tree @lullabydream 😄


----------



## Valarmorghulis

That crazy look she gives when she's about to get the zoomies! 










OK, false alarm!


----------



## Charity

Her mouth's working but I don't understand a blessed thing she says....stupid hooman 🙄


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Her mouth's working but I don't understand a blessed thing she says....stupid hooman 🙄
> 
> View attachment 580002



Lily just keeps shouting until I finally suss out what she wants  Don't you just wish you could speak "cat" or they could speak "human" ? Where is Dr Dolittle when you need him ? !!!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

"Make the bed ? I don't think so, I ain't moving "


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Her mouth's working but I don't understand a blessed thing she says....stupid hooman 🙄
> 
> View attachment 580002


Unfortunately Huck understands every word of English - and can swear back like a trouper 😂


----------



## Milo’s mum

Boy, have we grown up!


----------



## huckybuck

It’s an MC thing..


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> It’s an MC thing..
> 
> View attachment 580039
> 
> View attachment 580038


Not my current one HB. I wonder if he knows he's a MC


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Not my current one HB. I wonder if he knows he's a MC


Hmmm maybe it’s a Persian 🤣


----------



## Ali71

Suki really, REALLY loves his chin scratches!!


----------



## Willsee

Ali71 said:


> View attachment 580042
> 
> 
> Suki really, REALLY loves his chin scratches!!


Now that’s a contented smile 😊😊😊


----------



## Freckles_88




----------



## Arny




----------



## huckybuck

Draught excluder?









Oh no, no draughts…Mr HB has the underfloor heating on 🙄


----------



## TonyG

My TV seems to have developed some sort of display error? 🤔


----------



## GingerNinja

TonyG said:


> My TV seems to have developed some sort of display error? 🤔


That reminds me of the pictures of famous paintings where they have added a cat (or replaced the subject with a cat)


----------



## Cully

Yay, the sun is shining at last. Time to sunbathe on the window sill.








Looks like she's slithered out of her bed


----------



## LeArthur

GingerNinja said:


> Happy gotcha day Nora!
> 
> How is she now @LeArthur , didn't she have some fitting issues? Xxx


Thank you for asking!

She's much better now thank you. She had yet more teeth taken out about 6 weeks ago now. Vets had a strong suspicion she had seizures because of the pain she had in her mouth. She now has only a handful of teeth left at the back of her mouth and I've given her the affectionate nickname of Gummy Bear


----------



## LeArthur

These two generally don't stay near each other very long. But today, there was an exception 😃


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww Arthur, how lovely to see you, my favourite little Battenberg  Hello to Nora, too, obviously. Make sure your Mum is giving you treats you can just suck Nora


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna loves to sit on the side of the sofa bed when I’m getting ready for work 


















Meanwhile, Nova likes to use my spot on the sofa as a bed because cat beds are nowhere near as comfy!


----------



## SbanR

How are they getting on now @Bethanjane22 ?


----------



## Bethanjane22

SbanR said:


> How are they getting on now @Bethanjane22 ?


Thanks for asking ☺

for the most part they seem to be getting on ok now. They seem to have formed some sort of truce, and have their own designated “safe zones” and the rest of the house is neutral territory.
They still have their daily slapping squabbles and the occasional hiss but for the vast majority of the time, they just co-exist in a state of mutual tolerance 😂


----------



## Arny

No one told them bsh aren’t lap cats.


----------



## Willsee

Bliss by the fire 😊


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> Thank you for asking!
> 
> She's much better now thank you. She had yet more teeth taken out about 6 weeks ago now. Vets had a strong suspicion she had seizures because of the pain she had in her mouth. She now has only a handful of teeth left at the back of her mouth and I've given her the affectionate nickname of Gummy Bear




Oh Nora no teeth, well better out than in, they do nothing but cause you trouble. Glad your husband Arthur is being nice to you. Xx 
lovely to see you @LeArthur


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> Thanks for asking ☺
> 
> for the most part they seem to be getting on ok now. They seem to have formed some sort of truce, and have their own designated “safe zones” and the rest of the house is neutral territory.
> They still have their daily slapping squabbles and the occasional hiss but for the vast majority of the time, they just co-exist in a state of mutual tolerance 😂



They do seem to settle down in the winter months don’t they @Bethanjane22 it makes me think when they are in the garden summer months, they might be getting spooked which sets them off, or maybe they are more mature girls now x


----------



## SbanR

Willsee said:


> Bliss by the fire 😊
> 
> View attachment 580172


You haven't told us what's in the pot tonight


----------



## huckybuck

Willsee said:


> Bliss by the fire 😊
> 
> View attachment 580172


Party at @Willsee’s I reckon!!


----------



## huckybuck

Feeling a bit sorry for herself tonight.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh baby girl  hope you’ve had a good sleep and wake up feeling a bit better. That shoulder must be sore from the bone marrow procedure. Have a nice restful day today.


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> They do seem to settle down in the winter months don’t they @Bethanjane22 it makes me think when they are in the garden summer months, they might be getting spooked which sets them off, or maybe they are more mature girls now x


It's a funny one, this year they've been ok for the most part. I'm hoping they've matured now and have realised that they are stuck with each other! They seem to get over any little squabbles fairly quickly when they do happen. Luna is the one who is most reactive, so as long as she has somewhere to go if she feels a bit overwhelmed, then we have harmony.


----------



## Arny

That'll teach me for not paying attention to the description.


----------



## immum

Milo's in one of his naughty moods


----------



## Willsee

SbanR said:


> You haven't told us what's in the pot tonight


It was salmon with honey and mustard dressing on a bed of Pye Lentils 😊


----------



## SbanR

Willsee said:


> It was salmon with honey and mustard dressing on a bed of Pye Lentils 😊


I'm going to have kiln roasted salmon tonight, probably with veg and chickpeas


----------



## Nealh

I had free beans on toast at work.


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Oh Nora no teeth, well better out than in, they do nothing but cause you trouble. Glad your husband Arthur is being nice to you. Xx
> lovely to see you @LeArthur


I jinxed talking about it. Nora had another seizure earlier this evening 😭


----------



## GingerNinja

LeArthur said:


> I jinxed talking about it. Nora had another seizure earlier this evening 😭


Oh no , do the vets suspect epilepsy if not pain from her teeth? It must be very worrying for you x


----------



## lullabydream

Ok my OH may have made a mistake letting Pixie downstairs whilst the tree was being decorated..
I was just hanging some baubles...and this happened!


----------



## blackislegirl

Yesterday Rupert Bear brought me home a squirrel he caught in the garden. He is a small cat and it was a large squirrel. He now wishes to be known as Bear the Slayer. I took a photo but I hesitate to post it.


----------



## lullabydream

blackislegirl said:


> Yesterday Rupert Bear brought me home a squirrel he caught in the garden. He is a small cat and it was a large squirrel. He now wishes to be known as Bear the Slayer. I took a photo but I hesitate to post it.


I remember my friends cat always went for squirrels, though my Uncles cat his choice of food was rabbits. He was a very sleek athletic cat but very heavy, I think he need the strength weight behind him to get the rabbits!


----------



## blackislegirl

Bear is sleek and very athletic but only weighs 4.2kg.


----------



## Willsee

I think Willow wants a tummy rub 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## huckybuck

Enough room Little H???


----------



## Willsee

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 580231
> 
> 
> Enough room Little H???


Now that’s a floofy tummy 😻😻


----------



## Jaf

Dinner with extra fur. Thanks Lori. Geri wants in too.


----------



## Nealh

lullabydream said:


> Ok my OH may have made a mistake letting Pixie downstairs whilst the tree was being decorated..
> I was just hanging some baubles...and this happened!
> View attachment 580221


Brilliant, so sweet.


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh I love my new cat cave Mum!!! Whaaat???? Don’t pull everything out!


----------



## huckybuck

Tapas?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooooh a veritable smorgasbord Holly! What a lucky girl you are  So pleased you fancy eating something, that has made my day xx


----------



## Valarmorghulis

Being cute 😍 

















8


----------



## Emmasian

Is Holly OK, @huckybuck? Has she had a procedure on her poor little side? X


----------



## huckybuck

Emmasian said:


> Is Holly OK, @huckybuck? Has she had a procedure on her poor little side? X


She had a lump removed and lots of tests/biopsies because her bloods were low. Sadly it’s not looking very good (lymphoma) although the tests are still on going. The lump at the moment actually appears innocent. Waiting for updates from the vet then we need to decide what to do.


----------



## LinznMilly

He was playing “Attack Hooman’s hands” but I moved the keyboard away. Captions welcome. 😂


----------



## LinznMilly

huckybuck said:


> She had a lump removed and lots of tests/biopsies because her bloods were low. Sadly it’s not looking very good (lymphoma) although the tests are still on going. The lump at the moment actually appears innocent. Waiting for updates from the vet then we need to decide what to do.


 Sending positive vibes for you and Holly.


----------



## ewelsh

LinznMilly said:


> View attachment 580339
> 
> 
> He was playing “Attack Hooman’s hands” but I moved the keyboard away. Captions welcome. 😂



“you can move that keyboard all you like, I’m still quicker than you“


----------



## TriTri

LinznMilly said:


> View attachment 580339
> 
> 
> He was playing “Attack Hooman’s hands” but I moved the keyboard away. Captions welcome. 😂


“I’m looking for ……. a mouse?”


----------



## Emmasian

huckybuck said:


> She had a lump removed and lots of tests/biopsies because her bloods were low. Sadly it’s not looking very good (lymphoma) although the tests are still on going. The lump at the moment actually appears innocent. Waiting for updates from the vet then we need to decide what to do.


So sorry to hear that, poor angel girl and poor you. Sending all positive vibes for good news, please do keep us updated xxx


----------



## Arny




----------



## LeArthur

GingerNinja said:


> Oh no , do the vets suspect epilepsy if not pain from her teeth? It must be very worrying for you x


They do yes, but not much they can do about it. Medication is only given if seizures are a lot more frequent than they are. I do wonder if she just has a horrendous dream (don't even know if cats can have dreams?!), we've no idea what she went through in her former life.

She's such a different cat to when we brought her home. Just sat on the floor with her now and she's turned her tractor on!


----------



## Deguslave

Cats do dream, they can even have nightmares.


----------



## TonyG

Deguslave said:


> Cats do dream, they can even have nightmares.


Probably of empty food bowls! 🙀


----------



## Deguslave

TonyG said:


> Probably of empty food bowls! 🙀


Or unclean litter trays, lol.


----------



## Cully

We did a bit of cosy nest building.









Well,I provided the materials.and Moo built her comfy warm nest.
That is, until I need to go to bed!!


----------



## LinznMilly

A couple of pics from tonight.


----------



## LinznMilly

One more.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna always has her birdie close by…


----------



## Jaf

Izzy's tail is very, very naughty and must be taught a lesson!


----------



## LinznMilly

Ummm… I’m no expert, but I think something might be missing. Or is it invisible? 😳🤪🤣


----------



## huckybuck

No heating? It’s no problem Mum don’t worry about it.


----------



## Jaf

Izzy's tail has learnt it's lesson (for now). Sleeping in front of the wood fire.


----------



## TonyG

Mad session on the cat tree…


----------



## Arny




----------



## Jaf

Frank, Izzy, Mari, Woody and Geri. We're all toasty by the fire.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ahhhh cheese puffs @Jaf


----------



## Jaf

Ha! They won't be there much longer @Mrs Funkin . 

Just went to check on my car battery charging (not an electric car, just a duff battery) and Alfie was doing rolly pollys! Squeee. This is him earlier. Poor Izzy and Alfie, I'm always asking them who they are or calling them the wrong name!


----------



## ScrapCat

"What? What clothes rack? I've just been here, sitting in my box. Don't know anything about a clothes rack."


----------



## huckybuck

The flump and slipper game.

1. Drop flump from a great height onto slippers.
2. Kill flump and slipper. 
3. Place dead flump in dead slipper for safekeeping.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Little H, you're so funny


----------



## Jaf

Spot the cat!


----------



## SbanR

Two cats @Jaf


----------



## Jaf

Nope!


----------



## Cully

Yes I can see two. One definitely the back half of a black cat, and what looks like a stripey tail in the foreground. 
Could be a snake!?!


----------



## Jaf

Eek no snakes...only cats


----------



## Jaf

It's Alfie, Izzy and Mari! Nosy puds.


----------



## Emmasian

Freya and Rafa fascinated by set up of new printer!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think Freya looks shocked by the new Ts&Cs about to be issued to the PPP!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Nova sometimes sits in these funny positions when she’s finished grooming herself. It’s like she’s trying to sit like the humans do 😂


----------



## Charity

Last night I had the company of two sofa loafers


----------



## ScrapCat

I guess I'll tidy my desk later, then. 🤷


----------



## GingerNinja

We had a shy deer in the garden today 😂 Ginkgo was on the oil tank supervising.


----------



## GingerNinja

He looks really scruffy there! Not sure if it's because he'd fluffed up against the cold but his coat is fine indoors.


----------



## lenanowa

Feeling quite Christmassy!


----------



## SbanR

Wow! That's one cat tree @lenanowa 😸


----------



## ewelsh

LOVE your tree @lenanowa but I need you to delete that picture, If my girls see that they will accuse me of cat neglect 😂


----------



## lenanowa

It's probably the most expensive piece of furniture in the whole house 😂 but they love it


----------



## Arny

lenanowa said:


> Feeling quite Christmassy!
> 
> View attachment 580590


That's amazing.
Looks like you need a few more cats


----------



## lenanowa

Arny said:


> Looks like you need a few more cats


I promise to improve on that front 😂😂😂


----------



## Nealh

Ginkgo is a handsome looking boy, my Mr Tom is an exact doppleganger inc eye colour . He is the same if it is chilly outside the coat ruffs up a bit, I think to help against the cold.


----------



## Arny

Two out of three ain’t bad.


----------



## lullabydream

Ok a bit late but taken yesterday evening


----------



## Charity

lullabydream said:


> Ok a bit late but taken yesterday evening
> View attachment 580661


That's definitely the best way to keep warm


----------



## immum

Milo’s found his way into the Christmas tree box


----------



## TonyG

TV addict! Been transfixed for about half hour!
No birdies on there tonight, but I think she keeps hoping she might spot one…


----------



## Jaf

Izzy and Alfie.


----------



## Willsee

Jaf said:


> Izzy and Alfie.
> 
> View attachment 580742


You really can’t beat beautiful Tabbies xxxx


----------



## RattiestRats

Dora is lounging on the couch and staring out of the window, looking at all the pretty birds she could hunt.

I swear she’s not on medication, this is just her happy hunting face!


----------



## TonyG

Eugh, I don’t like this white stuff dad, make it stop! 😾😾😾


----------



## ewelsh

Its the little things they love


----------



## ewelsh

I cant stop laughing, I sent this picture to a few family members and friends this morning, they all replied with a 😂 I was baffled for ages thinking, how can they laugh knowing its -3 here….










🙄


----------



## Emmasian

Charming!


----------



## SbanR

Have you sent it to hubby? 😹


----------



## huckybuck

Mr HB moaned his coffee was late this morning…errr slight problem filling it!


----------



## Willsee

Charlie has absolutely no interest in England’s fate tonight 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Deguslave

Willsee said:


> Charlie has absolutely no interest in England’s fate tonight 🙄🙄🙄
> 
> View attachment 580826


I know just how Charlie feels, lol.


----------



## SbanR

Checking out the new scratching barrel






























I think he still prefers the old knackered one


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Mr HB moaned his coffee was late this morning…errr slight problem filling it!
> View attachment 580825




Ladies first Holly, good girl xx


----------



## ScrapCat

When you're hungry and want to get something to eat, but you don't dare to move, as your cat, after eating a filling meal, is using your foot for a pillow. 🙄💕


----------



## Jaf

Think Frank is trusting me more! He's still bitey but less and less.


----------



## ScrapCat

Jaga eventually shifted, so I went to get some food and toss in a load of laundry to wash. Came back to find OH had taken my spot, passed out, and Jaga had a new pillow foot. 😂 
(Do pardon the dried laundry on the radiator. Was meant to fold and put it away, before I ate. lol)


----------



## Valarmorghulis

She was too cosy and comfortable last night, took me a while to get to bed!


----------



## Arny

SbanR said:


> Checking out the new scratching barrel
> View attachment 580829
> View attachment 580830
> View attachment 580831
> View attachment 580832
> 
> 
> I think he still prefers the old knackered one
> View attachment 580833


Mine don’t use the barrel to scratch either, contrary so and sos.


----------



## Arny

Who’s photobombing who.


----------



## SbanR

Arny said:


> Mine don’t use the barrel to scratch either, contrary so and sos.


I have the bigger Diogenes in the bedroom, which he uses. So thought he'd be happy with the smaller one  
The old post is going out with Thursday's bin collection.


----------



## GingerNinja

Tilly is looking really well @Arny 😍


----------



## ewelsh

Arny said:


> Who’s photobombing who.
> View attachment 580926




That’s hilarious 😂


----------



## Arny

SbanR said:


> I have the bigger Diogenes in the bedroom, which he uses. So thought he'd be happy with the smaller one
> The old post is going out with Thursday's bin collection.


Urgh, even more frustrating.


----------



## Arny

GingerNinja said:


> Tilly is looking really well @Arny 😍


Thanks, so nice of you to say.
She’s a month post mammary cancer removal and has coped far better than I imagined.


----------



## TonyG

The Call of the Wild 🙄

I’m sure she thinks she’s meant to be out roaming the plains or maybe an Alaskan sled cat…


----------



## SbanR

He's used it!!


----------



## huckybuck

Someone is very interested in tree no 3


----------



## ewelsh

Up you go Holly, your allowed to do anything you want, but wait till Mummy has decorated it 😂


----------



## GingerNinja

Arny said:


> Thanks, so nice of you to say.
> She’s a month post mammary cancer removal and has coped far better than I imagined.


Oh, I didn't know. It's brilliant that she's doing so well then. I've mentioned before that my gipsy had over four years after mammary surgery and I believe that dogs have an even better prognosis.
I hope that this is the case for beautiful Tilly xx


----------



## Arny

GingerNinja said:


> Oh, I didn't know. It's brilliant that she's doing so well then. I've mentioned before that my gipsy had over four years after mammary surgery and I believe that dogs have an even better prognosis.
> I hope that this is the case for beautiful Tilly xx


Sorry you went through it too with Gipsy but 4 extra good years was great.
Stressful at the time, especially as things seemed to move so quickly but at least it didn't give me much thinking time.
It turned out to be a type that doesn't normally spread and there was no evidence it had either, doesn't mean random other ones won't pop up but think I won't be quite so worried.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Emmasian

Ooh I could scrunch that tummy and blow raspberries on it!


----------



## SbanR

Emmasian said:


> Ooh I could scrunch that tummy and blow raspberries on it!


I do. Often!


----------



## Willsee

Emmasian said:


> Ooh I could scrunch that tummy and blow raspberries on it!


You just can’t beat a floofy tummy 😻😻😻😻😻


----------



## Valarmorghulis

All cosy on a winter's day!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna was not feeling the -5 temperatures this morning.

The squishy cheeks made my heart melt🥹


----------



## Milo’s mum

Luca was consistently a very goodest boi all year.
He is ready to receive presents!


----------



## jasperthecat

A bit of a crisis arose in our bedroom yesterday. A spider appeared on the bedroom wall which the boys couldn't reach! Ollie was desperate to get to it and wouldn't take his eyes off it while Jasper just looked to me for help and inspiration.


----------



## Milo’s mum

In the spirit of Christmas, Luca being the goodest boi


----------



## Cully

It's taken my cautious girl a few weeks to accept her new scratcher.








Misty aka Nelson, on his Column. All that's missing is the tricorn hat😸.


----------



## immum

Milo found a box


----------



## Valarmorghulis

Having a break from "helping" me wrap presents!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy has had enough. Too cold, ready to go inside


----------



## SbanR

dustydiamond1 said:


> Gypsy has had enough. Too cold, ready to go inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 581224


Hello nice to see you back


----------



## huckybuck

More lovely flowers arrived today (from Uncle and Aunt who behaved really badly at Nanny’s funeral). I took a quick photo but then swiftly sent them next door for my neighbour to appreciate as Hols had taken an instant liking to the tulips and anemones!!!! 

It’s such a shame as they were really pretty. I suppose I could have kept the roses but it would have spoiled the bouquet once I took them out.

I sent them the first photo of Holly not the second one (what she thought of their antics when she heard) lol!!


----------



## immum

Milo are you quite comfortable?


----------



## immum

Indie’s found a new favourite spot.


----------



## ScrapCat

"Because you never can tell. There just might be a gremlin in your house." 😱🎄
[cue Gremlins theme]


Spoiler


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went to a friend’s house this evening. Here’s D with Douglas the cat…and a Douglas loaf too. He’s so sweet. I’m sad because they are going on holiday and he will just live in the garage (which had a cat flap) and eat dry food  I’ve offered to help but not required


----------



## Psygon

Was just trying to get a pic of my xmas jumper... 😂


----------



## Willsee

Mrs Funkin said:


> Went to a friend’s house this evening. Here’s D with Douglas the cat…and a Douglas loaf too. He’s so sweet. I’m sad because they are going on holiday and he will just live in the garage (which had a cat flap) and eat dry food  I’ve offered to help but not required
> 
> View attachment 581316
> 
> View attachment 581315


Liked for the pic not the garage ☹


----------



## Ali71

Another rock and roll Christmas 🎄 
My little sofa buddy Suki by my side...hes barely left me today, Milo got hot and took himself off.
I love them so xx


----------



## Arny

“Don’t touch me”


----------



## Nealh

Some pics of Miss Molly as she joins the forum, she is very out of sorts at the mo. Though has come out from hiding this morning as she starts to settle in to her new surroundings.




























We have cat paraphanalia all over the house at the mo as Molly's domain is the living /dining room at the moment and Mr Tom and Tigger are upstairs, both occasionally venturing to get sneek at her.


----------



## Arny

First experience of a fire. I think she likes it.


----------



## TonyG

Nealh said:


> Some pics of Miss Molly as she joins the forum, she is very out of sorts at the mo. Though has come out from hiding this morning as she starts to settle in to her new surroundings.
> 
> View attachment 581556
> 
> 
> View attachment 581558
> 
> 
> View attachment 581557
> 
> 
> We have cat paraphanalia all over the house at the mo as Molly's domain is the living /dining room at the moment and Mr Tom and Tigger are upstairs, both occasionally venturing to get sneek at her.
> 
> 
> View attachment 581559


Who is this upstart?! 🙀

I’M Molly! 😾😾😾


----------



## Nealh

Golly a pair of Molly's, maybe I will refer to her as Miss Molly for future posts.
This Miss Molly has got attitude , I hope given time she chills out and realises my two won't be usurped.
Don't know about an upstart but definately an interloper as far as Mr Tom and Tigger are concerned.


----------



## Nealh

Our open fire has a mesh guard for safety , and is well lit today of all days.


----------



## Nealh

As can be seen in my pics she has a rotund/ portly physique, we have a few pounds to rid her of in the coming year.
She has had a reasonable first full day here in her new home today, she has sworn/and stormed at Monty cat thru the patio door & had a hiss at my two (who have largely stayed out of her way upstairs, both putting up a united front). Luxuriated in the heat from the open fire , eaten some roast beef and roast lamb for dinner and then likely for the first time ever enjoyed chasing a laser light around the floor.

Oh , also she has purred a few times and done some kneading on the sofa arm rest.


----------



## TonyG

Nealh said:


> Golly a pair of Molly's, maybe I will refer to her as Miss Molly for future posts.
> This Miss Molly has got attitude , I hope given time she chills out and realises my two won't be usurped.
> Don't know about an upstart but definately an interloper as far as Mr Tom and Tigger are concerned.


We sometimes call Molly Miss Molly too… 😬😬😬


----------



## Nealh

Ah well, between us we will confuse the  out of the forum then.


----------



## Valarmorghulis

Hope everyone had a good Christmas! My girl enjoyed Boxing Day...


----------



## ScrapCat

Tongue out Tuesday 🤪


----------



## Psygon

Jammy leading Waffles astray


----------



## Arny

Nealh said:


> Our open fire has a mesh guard for safety , and is well lit today of all days.


Never really thought about it. They seem to instinctively know not to get too close, she’s not as close as she appears and only lay there a minute anyway. She tends to spend the majority of her sleeping time in the tree.
We’ve not had a guard since we were small children. Probably are a bit complacent about most things.


----------



## Willow_Warren

not cats but too cute not to share x


----------



## huckybuck

Little H does like cake!!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> Little H does like cake!!!!
> 
> View attachment 581943
> 
> View attachment 581944


"Mine, all mine"


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Little H does like cake!!!!
> 
> View attachment 581943
> 
> View attachment 581944


But not as much as underwear
He hasn't attempted to run off with it!
Good to see you're feeling better


----------



## Annealise

Shinji has suddenly become obsessed with the candles.







ì


----------



## huckybuck

She NEVER sits on a lap!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Cats sleep anywhere…


----------



## Charity

This was Bunty and Toppy this morning looking at the rain...and more rain

_No going out again today then









Oh well, didn't want to go anyway








_


----------



## Willsee

huckybuck said:


> Cats sleep anywhere…
> 
> View attachment 582038
> 
> View attachment 582039
> 
> View attachment 582040


Ooooh lots of floofy tummies 😍😍😍😍


----------



## immum

Indie playing with her new stinky kicker


----------



## Bethanjane22

I’m always suspicious when these two are close together by choice…


----------



## jasperthecat

I'm bored! When are you going to stop playing your guitars and play with ME instead!









This is Ollie. He's 4 years old now and weighs over 7kg. That amp is 22"/56cm long so it gives some idea of his size and yet he still behaves just like a 4 month old kitten as all he ever wants to do is play, no matter when or where, he's always up for it. 
He comes into the studio, lays there waiting for me to finish playing and then expects me to play with him.


----------



## SbanR

Overflowing his new barrel 😄


----------



## Arny

Best puss in boots impersonation.


----------



## Valarmorghulis

Both of us enjoying my heated blanket 😍 Her little sister is arriving at the end of the month so she's going to have to learn to share!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Valarmorghulis said:


> Both of us enjoying my heated blanket 😍 Her little sister is arriving at the end of the month so she's going to have to learn to share!
> 
> View attachment 582124


A little sister! How exciting 😍😍


----------



## Cully

Nothing is safe to put down for a minute around here








Please can I have my folder back Moo?


----------



## ScrapCat

Jaga's recently been wanting to have his food in bed. While I'm serving it up, he dashes to the top of his tree and excitedly rolls around, until I bring it over. (If I place his food on the floor, he'll just hang his head over the edge and stare longingly at it. lol) 

He usually sits up to eat, but it was too much effort this evening. 🙄


----------



## Charity

Put the TV on Mum


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

Mittens aged 18months the chunky monkey! 



￼


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

And just Coz I'm making up for lost time here's another! He's solid! Look at that belly!! 







￼



































































￼


----------



## Jaf

I have a few cats... Jackie (snoring), and Lori, Mari and Sausage. Bonus pic of Alfie this morning.


----------



## huckybuck

Huck with a bloody nose 😥


----------



## huckybuck

And later last night checking it was ok!


----------



## ewelsh

How is Huck‘s nose now @huckybuck


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

When Mittens fell into the bath! (Full of bubbles and a child!) Seriously, over the past 5 days life round here suddenly got a whole lot more mental! 







￼


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh it’s been ok today and he seems fine. He has sneezed/snorted a couple of times but not as much as yesterday. 

I did take him out in the garden earlier but he wasn’t all that keen (although it was raining) so I wonder if he did do something yesterday.


----------



## GingerNinja

Luna enjoying the sunshine this morning, so unladylike 😆


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

Mittens soon jumped out of the bath, padded wet paw prints round my flat and proceeded to meow at me in disgust when I dried his feet off! Now he's sulking! 

￼


----------



## Bethanjane22

Luna being very cute this morning.

Still waiting on her to do a number 2 after being on plain chicken for a few days (tummy upset). Please send good poop vibes 😂😂


----------



## ewelsh

Luna here you go


----------

